# Ban the person above you.



## vazquezcmp (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.

I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 15, 2010)

Sooooooooooo..... I ban you for this thread....

Is that what is going on here? 
Did I do it correct?



good day.


----------



## ijrod21i (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't get it.  A funner thread would be to have to end every post with a question.... wouldn't it?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 15, 2010)

Should I ban the OP and close the thread ... is that how's the game goes...or should I start with the TPAM.


----------



## SamVib (Sep 15, 2010)

I ban you for having a scary clown as your avatar. I blame YOU for my nightmares!

This message is brought to you by my Samsung Vibrant, using the XDA app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 15, 2010)

SamVib said:


> I ban you for having a scary clown as your avatar. I blame YOU for my nightmares!
> 
> This message is brought to you by my Samsung Vibrant, using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



haha  ^^^^^BANNED


----------



## lonelykatana (Sep 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> hhaha  ^^^^^BANNED
> 
> Edit: You banned because it has a  fake link in your sig  i was looking foward to the turtles

Click to collapse



BANNED! for looking forward to the turtles


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 15, 2010)

lonelykatana said:


> BANNED! for looking forward to the turtles

Click to collapse



Haha lol  ^^^^ BANNED for sharing some nice photography on a phone developers site


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 15, 2010)

I ban you for using all them words that only educated people know. And also for making it so confusing to follow your story.





Well, I can't actually ban you. 
But with you being the prince of Eternia, you do have the power.



good day.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Sep 15, 2010)

Let me call ez


----------



## vazquezcmp (Sep 15, 2010)

I ban 'Chopper' for having glasses so thick he can see into the future.


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 16, 2010)

vazquezcmp said:


> I ban 'Chopper' for having glasses so thick he can see into the future.

Click to collapse



Banned for ogling Choppers avatar.


----------



## vazquezcmp (Sep 16, 2010)

RotaryRx7 said:


> Banned for ogling Choppa's avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for being my cousin


----------



## TheGiga (Sep 16, 2010)

you all we're BANNED because BAN everyone that say BAN.


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 16, 2010)

TheGiga said:


> you all we're BANNED because BAN everyone that say BAN.

Click to collapse



You're banned for trying to be fancy.


----------



## Chainfire (Sep 16, 2010)

RotaryRx7 said:


> You're banned for trying to be fancy.

Click to collapse



BANNED for not having a fancy signature.


----------



## zeda0 (Sep 16, 2010)

banned for showing your fancy speedtest results


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 16, 2010)

O.K. I'm starting to get this game.

You're banned for just being you.



Its almost medicating.




good day.


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 16, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> O.K. I'm starting to get this game.
> 
> You're banned for just being you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Your banned for being from Chicago. Only I can be from Chicago.


----------



## vazquezcmp (Sep 16, 2010)

RotaryRx7 said:


> Your banned for being from Chicago. Only I can be from Chicago.

Click to collapse



Chi-Town!  Whatup?!?!


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 16, 2010)

South Syyyde!!!!


----------



## vazquezcmp (Sep 16, 2010)

Your Banned if you're anywhere South of Madison.  Might as well be another planet!

Humbolt Heights...lol


----------



## Learners Lisence (Sep 16, 2010)

vazquezcmp said:


> Your Banned if you're anywhere South of Madison.  Might as well be another planet!
> 
> Humbolt Heights...lol

Click to collapse




BANNED for not having a signature to show your position and progress at xdas !


----------



## j2kquest (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm banning myself for flashing the iPhone lol Rom 

Sent from my MOTOROLA FLARE  using 2 carrier pigeons on crack


----------



## Learners Lisence (Sep 16, 2010)

j2kquest said:


> I'm banning myself for flashing the iPhone lol Rom
> 
> Sent from my MOTOROLA FLARE  using 2 carrier pigeons on crack

Click to collapse



2 kills in a row....BANNED for going off topic and not banning me before ...


----------



## Chainfire (Sep 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> I'll ban whomever bans me for banning someone else who's banning someone else while banning me

Click to collapse



BANNED for not using common sense enough to understand you can't ban someone else when you yourself have been banned.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Chainfire said:


> BANNED for not using common sense enough to understand you can't ban someone else when you yourself have been banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having links to each individual app in your siggy.

And also ban M_T_M so that he can stop threatening people with bans if they ban him.


----------



## Chainfire (Sep 16, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not having links to each individual app in your siggy.
> 
> And also ban M_T_M so that he can stop threatening people with bans if they ban him.

Click to collapse



BANNED for not understanding that my sig is the maximum number of characters allowed, and thus does neither contain all the links nor all the apps, really


----------



## stratman71 (Sep 16, 2010)

BANNED for not having all the links and apps in your sig.

Sent from my soon-to-be-banned EVO


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 16, 2010)

stratman71 said:


> BANNED for not having all the links and apps in your sig.
> 
> Sent from my soon-to-be-banned EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading CF's reply as to why he doesn't

@CF,

Banned for not asking svetius to increase said maximum number of characters.


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 16, 2010)

you're banned for posting in this thread!


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> you're banned for posting in this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for the humongoid font used in your siggy


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 16, 2010)

Banned for joining in 2005.




good day.


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 16, 2010)

Banned for wishing egzthunder1 a good day.


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 16, 2010)

banned because you are!


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 16, 2010)

banned for speaking!


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 16, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for joining in 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





RotaryRx7 said:


> Banned for wishing egzthunder1 a good day.

Click to collapse





Zd0s said:


> banned because you are!

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> Banned for making no sense!!

Click to collapse





stratman71 said:


> BANNED for not having all the links and apps in your sig.
> 
> Sent from my soon-to-be-banned EVO

Click to collapse





Zd0s said:


> banned for speaking!

Click to collapse




Banned all of you for making me use Multi-Quote


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 16, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned all of you for making me use Multi-Quote

Click to collapse



banned for banning me!

oh waiting for a reply on my recent mod application,

applied for desire hd and desire z


----------



## bender1077 (Sep 16, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> oh waiting for a reply on my recent mod application,
> 
> applied for desire hd and desire z

Click to collapse



BANNED for insufficient ratio of BANNED:any word other than BANNED


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 16, 2010)

bender1077 said:


> BANNED for insufficient ratio of BANNED:any word other than BANNED

Click to collapse



Banned as per a previous request to Ban people from Chicago


----------



## vazquezcmp (Sep 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> 'nuff said
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban you from the inside of my head with alcohol and gaming.


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for thinking that being drunk and gambling gives you brain powers

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cat in your sig.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 17, 2010)

RotaryRx7 said:


> Banned for having a cat in your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned _by_ the cat in his signature.


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 18, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaaaahahahahahahhaa...banned by Moderator Kitteh
> 
> @EG...Banned for using my Mod Kitteh to ban someone else

Click to collapse



Banned for being "INSIDE MY HEAD"


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 18, 2010)

Banned for no profile pic or sig.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 18, 2010)

banned for having ORD


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 18, 2010)

I ban clown for being cool.

Who would have thought 5 pages ago that we would still be banning each other.


HAVE MERCY CAN I GAT A BAN!!!



good day.


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 18, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for no profile pic or sig.

Click to collapse



banned for being awesome


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for being british.
Oh wait.


----------



## Learners Lisence (Sep 19, 2010)

banning full and final all who have come back and posted even after being banned


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 19, 2010)

Banned for having a fairy as your avatar.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2010)

RotaryRx7 said:


> Banned for having a fairy as your avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for dissing Fairys


----------



## cupcake2301 (Sep 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for dissing Fairys

Click to collapse



banned for having such a HUGE signature !!


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 20, 2010)

cupcake2301 said:


> banned for having such a HUGE signature !!

Click to collapse



Banned for having cupcake as your user name.


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for hating on cupcakes

Click to collapse



Banned for being a goose.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

Banned for being Gooseist

(My sigs not relay thas big is it  )


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being Gooseist
> 
> (My sigs not relay thas big is it  )

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sig.
Also if you guys wanna see a big sig, looka at the drama llamas


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for having a sig.
> Also if you guys wanna see a big sig, looka at the drama llamas

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me to look at a llama 

Hehe anywayz will do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being a son to be banned XDA member

Click to collapse



Banned for making all your banning posts confuzzling


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for allowing me to confuse your cerebellum

Click to collapse



Banned for using a word i dont understands  


哈哈什麼是浪費時間翻譯這本



^^ understand that 

oh and this  

材料试验管理的气味


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 20, 2010)

Banned for using google translate.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for using google translate.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling everyone my secret 

Maybe I know simplified Chinese off by heart   na I don't jk 

Edit: do you think I could sue apple for cutting my hand on a chipped bit of aluminium


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for telling everyone my secret
> 
> Maybe I know simplified Chinese off by heart   na I don't jk
> 
> Edit: do you think I could sue apple for cutting my hand on a chipped bit of aluminium

Click to collapse



Banned for using way too many emoticons.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2010)

that's just the way I roll ;p  well then banned for being emocionist  

 hehe 
Sent from my HTC Super Hero using XDA App and SlideIT keyboard which doesn't have the word iPhone in its vocabulary, and I wish I didn't either


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned for having all the colors of the rainbow in your sig. lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

RotaryRx7 said:


> Banned for having all the colors of the rainbow in your sig. lol

Click to collapse



  BANNED for only having two colours of the rainbow in your sig 

(oh and heres some more emocicons


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned both of you for excesive use of emoticons

Click to collapse



Grr...  BANNED for being the only one (apart from Mr.Clown) in this thread that could actualy Ban us  ( I think )


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Grr...  BANNED for being the only one (apart from Mr.Clown) in this thread that could actualy Ban us  ( I think )

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding that only Chainfire and me are the only two mods present in this thread with actual banning powers


----------



## Chainfire (Sep 21, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not understanding that only Chainfire and me are the only two mods present in this thread with actual banning powers

Click to collapse



Banned for summoning me here, and quite frankly, being here since 2005. You've had your time - out you go!


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned for being a mod.
Wait? Can you ban a mod


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for being a mod.
> Wait? Can you ban a mod

Click to collapse



Banned  for waiting 

(I dont know, oh and my bad about the banning thing earlier  )


----------



## ksizzle9 (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned because I don't know what the hell this is all about.

they call me...kick ass


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned for being


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for giving away highly kept secrets

Click to collapse



Haha banned for making me LoL


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned for not being me.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for not being me.

Click to collapse





Banned for putting a fullstop and using no emocicons


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for putting a fullstop and using no emocicons

Click to collapse



Banned for improper use of emoticon (lower case "p") for this 

@CF

Banned because I do like what you do.



> Donate if you like what I do! (link)

Click to collapse


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned for playing in off topic a not modding around.




good day.


----------



## smkd13 (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned because the banmaster holding the banhammer said so you lowly noob. =]

Oh crap! This isn't the bungie forum?

¡¡RAOFL!!

Sent from my DInc using XDA
Redemption Rom 2.03
Hydra OC 1.113
Unrevoked splash
Cyborg boot


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 22, 2010)

banned for being a junior member


----------



## smkd13 (Sep 22, 2010)

Junior I may be but red hair I have not. Banned for impersonating carrot top. You both are scary though.

Sent from my DInc using XDA
Redemption Rom 2.03
Hydra OC 1.113
Unrevoked splash
Cyborg boot


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for being afraid of Carrot Top.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Sep 22, 2010)

RotaryRx7 said:


> Banned for being afraid of Carrot Top.

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me about this thread before now


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 22, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for not telling me about this thread before now

Click to collapse



Banned for having you own fan thread in off topic http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=786985


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for having you own fan thread in off topic http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=786985

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that his real fan club is in the HTC hero section  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=785569


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 22, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for not telling me about this thread before now

Click to collapse



Banned for not requiring donations, but always appreciating them.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for telling a Mod what to do with his/her free time
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 lol  Banned for Banning to much  If you could actualy ban members i'd be afraid  

Edit:Has some post deleting happened here ataal im confused


----------



## vazquezcmp (Sep 22, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Just banned

Click to collapse



Banned for minimalism.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2010)

vazquezcmp said:


> Banned for minimalism.

Click to collapse



Banned for starting Page 11


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for starting Page 11

Click to collapse



Banned for the worn out siggy.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Sep 22, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for the worn out siggy.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us that you drink coffee, tea is better. but then again its like impossible to ban you:
Your ban hammer





My Hammer:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2010)

^^
Banned for making me LoL  
 How is my siggy worn out  

And my hammers


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 22, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for telling us that you drink coffee, tea is better. but then again its like impossible to ban you:
> Your ban hammer
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for showing a hammer that matches with my daily clothes


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for showing a hammer that matches with my daily clothes

Click to collapse



Banned for having a gif image in siggy that could possibly scar me for life


----------



## bubano (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for banning here too.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 22, 2010)

bubano said:


> Banned for banning here too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for a rubbish ban on @M_T_M


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 22, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having issues with a fictional movie character

Click to collapse



Banned for beta testing two roms at once


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 22, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for claiming to be the God of Death...false advertisement

Click to collapse



Banned for daring me ... you know, I can bring death to your account very easily


----------



## Captainkrtek (Sep 22, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for daring me ... you know, I can bring death to your account very easily

Click to collapse



He is the god of death, banned before he can smite be with his hammer

Sent from my Droid using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned EGZ, MTM, and the Captain for using 1 whole page to banned themselves


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned EGZ, MTM, and the Captain for using 1 whole page to banned themselves

Click to collapse



Banned for multi-banning fellow mods.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for having 3 devices and for discovering my plan of banning all mods in this thread...ahh and also for fearing my gif


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 22, 2010)

Banning myself for posting 3 bannings in one posts


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 22, 2010)

Banned for making almost "la bamba song" with that...banning and unbanning thing mix


----------



## bubano (Sep 23, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> banned for a rubbish ban on @M_T_M

Click to collapse





Banned for not knowing what a ban thread is.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Sep 23, 2010)

Banned for having no avatar

Sent from my Droid using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> banned for having a funky looking avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the new news writer


----------



## bubano (Sep 23, 2010)

Banned for not having *ban* in yar name.


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Banned for dedicating stuff to your wife.


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 24, 2010)

Banned for just being above me. And wanting to try out the new device and app.


good day.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 24, 2010)

Banned for looking like a serial killer from a bloodbath city


----------



## NotATreoFan (Sep 24, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not understanding that only Chainfire and me are the only two mods present in this thread with actual banning powers

Click to collapse



Banned for not yet updating your signature to reflect your Evo 4G purchase.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 24, 2010)

banned for revealing EGZ new toy and basically telling us he's moving to android


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Banned for being from a place I never heard of.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Sep 24, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for revealing EGZ new toy and basically telling us he's moving to android

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting you don't read the FSM thread where he admitted it.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 24, 2010)

Banned for letting me read all 14 pages of bans as if I have nothing else to do. Hee hee.  (I should ban.myself just for saying 'hee hee'.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 24, 2010)

megan23247 said:


> Banned for letting me read all 14 pages of bans as if I have nothing else to do. Hee hee.  (I should ban.myself just for saying 'hee hee'.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to ban yourself.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Sep 24, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for trying to ban yourself.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning an already self-banned user


----------



## NotATreoFan (Sep 24, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for banning an already self-banned user

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking an FSM can ban a Sr. Mod who banned an already banned user.


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 24, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for thinking an FSM can ban a Sr. Mod who banned an already banned user.

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking treo.


good day.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 24, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for banning an already self-banned user

Click to collapse



Banned for having a martial arts trained Android for an avatar


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 24, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having the nerve to attempt to ban one of the few people that can ban you all the way to oblivion

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the person you are trying to ban, and hence making it difficult to know who you are banning in the first place.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Sep 24, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for not liking treo.

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.

Click to collapse



Banned for Banning someone thats Banning someone for not liking you, ecspecialy now that your BANNED


----------



## NotATreoFan (Sep 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for Banning someone thats Banning someone for not liking you, ecspecialy now that your BANNED

Click to collapse



Banned for making me read that sentence twice, and hurting my feelings.


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 24, 2010)

Banned for being a mod.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2010)

Banned for assuming he's not afraid


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 26, 2010)

Banned for banning someone for banning me for amusing something after I banned him


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for banning someone for banning me for amusing something after I banned him

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me and using the word banned in a sentece four times  BANNED 


(^^ How ironic )


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 26, 2010)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for banning me.

Click to collapse



 Banned for Banning me


----------



## wez89 (Sep 26, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for Banning me

Click to collapse



il ban you both for banning each other


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 26, 2010)

Banned for being northern.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2010)

wez89 said:


> il ban you both for banning each other

Click to collapse





JimJam707 said:


> Banned for being northern.

Click to collapse




Banned for both being English 


(How ironic )


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 26, 2010)

Banned for making me an epic sig.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for making me an epic sig.

Click to collapse



Hehe Thanks 

Banned for ..... umm.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> banned for being incloncusive...

Click to collapse



Banned for being conclusive


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned because xda was down and I didn't banned anyone because of that


----------



## SamVib (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for being a Moderator

*realizes you have the power to actually ban me*

Umm... you're cool dude. I like you. *whistle*


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned because you post silly things on twitter


----------



## NotATreoFan (Sep 27, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned because you post silly things on twitter

Click to collapse



Banned because you read Twitter.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned because you read Twitter.

Click to collapse



Banned because you said Twitter 

(How ironic )


----------



## Rage1ofakind (Sep 27, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for banning someone because he said Tweeter....childish

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him childish then acting confused! bwahahahahaha


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for having a manga character as an avatar..and for banning M_T_M


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for having a Windows mobile phone.


----------



## smkd13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Banned for not being me!!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 28, 2010)

Banned for wanting to be other person and not you


----------



## NotATreoFan (Sep 28, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for the only Clown I know

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving "being" out of your sentence.


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 28, 2010)

Banned cause I feel like it.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 28, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned cause I feel like it.

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling something.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for feeling something.

Click to collapse



Banned for having the power to actualy Ban


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 28, 2010)

Banned for always being banning the person above you.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for always being banning the person above you.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the person below the person above who bans everyone.


----------



## Rage1ofakind (Sep 29, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for being the person below the person above who bans everyone.

Click to collapse



Banned because i feel like banning your ass!


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 29, 2010)

Rage1ofakind said:


> Banned because i feel like banning your ass!

Click to collapse



Banned for doing it with rage. 


good day. From my fascinate with xda app.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Rage1ofakind said:


> Banned because i feel like banning your ass!

Click to collapse



Banned for using foul language. Seriously, watch your mouth or you will end up being banned for real.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for using foul language. Seriously, watch your mouth or you will end up being banned for real.

Click to collapse



(lol )

Banned for threatening a real ban


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for multi banning.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for multi banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for an awesome sig


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for making me an awesome sig


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 29, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned both of you for banning each other constantly....kind of concerning at this point

Click to collapse



banned for using two different emotions!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> banned for using two different emotions!

Click to collapse



Banned for using "123....." 57!!! Emoticons  that's three of your limit 

Edit I counted 58 this time LoL


----------



## Rataplan (Sep 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for using "123....." 57!!! Emoticons  that's three of your limit
> 
> Edit I counted 58 this time LoL

Click to collapse



Banned for counting 57 the first time


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 29, 2010)

but why just why

banned for me not ever seeing u before


----------



## Rataplan (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned because you did not notice I was in my kitchen


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> but why just why
> 
> banned for me not ever seeing u before

Click to collapse



Banned for having an invalid pic in your signature


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 29, 2010)

Rataplan said:


> Banned because you did not notice I was in my kitchen

Click to collapse



banned because you are always in a kitchen...


----------



## Zd0s (Sep 29, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for having an invalid pic in your signature

Click to collapse



it works for me,

banned for not banning a proper ban


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 29, 2010)

Banned for having a big sig stating you are a writer


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 29, 2010)

banned for assuming that I hate writers


----------



## JVH3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned EGZ, MTM, and the Captain for using 1 whole page to banned themselves

Click to collapse



Banned for referencing pages, when the number of posts per page is configurable under User CP.



Chainfire said:


> BANNED for not understanding that my sig is the maximum number of characters allowed, and thus does neither contain all the links nor all the apps, really

Click to collapse



Banned for not using bit.ly or tinyurl.com to shorten URLs so that you can fit more in your signature.



JVH3 said:


> Banned for referencing pages, when the number of posts per page is configurable under User CP.
> 
> Banned for not using bit.ly or tinyurl.com to shorten URLs so that you can fit more in your signature.
> 
> Banned for participating in the ban thread and quoting my own post in the same post.

Click to collapse



Banned for participating in the ban thread and quoting my own post in the same post.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 29, 2010)

JVH3 said:


> Banned for participating in the ban thread and quoting my own post in the same post.

Click to collapse



Banned for using an endless loop and banning yourself an infinite number of times in the process.


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 29, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for using an endless loop and banning yourself an infinite number of times in the process.

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping me earlier and being a mod towards the person above me.



good day.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 29, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for skipping me earlier and being a mod towards the person above me.
> 
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Banned for requesting to be banned.


----------



## GEX THE GECKO (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Should I ban the OP and close the thread ... is that how's the game goes...or should I start with the TPAM.

Click to collapse




Ya wanna balloon georgie? they all float down here


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2010)

JVH3 said:


> Banned for referencing pages, when the number of posts per page is configurable under User CP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for an epic banning spree


----------



## Rataplan (Sep 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for an epic banning spree

Click to collapse



Banned for waving at me, and let me visiting your profile


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 29, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making no sense and saving me money in 15 minutes or less.

Click to collapse



Banned for being totally correct about the nonsense of the user above U.


----------



## joshkoss (Sep 30, 2010)

this is probably the most off topic post i've ever made in the years here on xda but...

I just saved a ton of money on switching to Geico


-Not even original.  BAN ME! for not being original!


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 30, 2010)

joshkoss said:


> this is probably the most off topic post i've ever made in the years here on xda but...
> 
> I just saved a ton of money on switching to Geico
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sir are banned for not banning Señor Clown.



good day.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Sep 30, 2010)

joshkoss said:


> this is probably the most off topic post i've ever made in the years here on xda but...
> 
> I just saved a ton of money on switching to Geico
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned.

Not for not being original, but for taking this long to find this thread.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 30, 2010)

banned for being on xda and not on a mental institution.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 30, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Do I dare to ban NATF? ..go ahead you fool..what are you a chicken?..who are you calling a chicken?...you, who else!...man, I'll choke you 'till the cows come home for calling me a chicken...go ahead,that's a very good idea, to choke yourself...oh crap!!.....what was I saying? Oh yeah...banned for making me have another crazy argument with my inner voice

Click to collapse





NotATreoFan said:


> Banned.
> 
> Not for not being original, but for taking this long to find this thread.

Click to collapse





joshkoss said:


> this is probably the most off topic post i've ever made in the years here on xda but...
> 
> I just saved a ton of money on switching to Geico
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Mr. Clown said:


> banned for being on xda and not on a mental institution.

Click to collapse



Mod Multiban!!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Sep 30, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Mod Multiban!!

Click to collapse



Banned for making Voivod's 'The Multiverse' pop into my head.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 30, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for making Voivod's 'The Multiverse' pop into my head.

Click to collapse



Banned because my intent was for it to come out with Unreal Tournament 2004's "Multikill" voice.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 30, 2010)

Banned for spending too much replys on NotATreoFan


----------



## captainstu72 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for spending too much replys on NotATreoFan

Click to collapse



Banned for beating to the post about Unreal.....

(Edited from original )


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 30, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> Banned for beating to the post about Unreal.....
> 
> (Edited from original )

Click to collapse



Banned for having to edit your original reply.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Sep 30, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for having to edit your original reply.

Click to collapse



banned for not giving the 'freedom of editing' to users.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 30, 2010)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for not giving the 'freedom of editing' to users.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having the freedom to edit.


----------



## janneman22 (Sep 30, 2010)

banned for having the freedom of editing


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 30, 2010)

Banned for not using shift.


----------



## Rataplan (Sep 30, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for not using shift.

Click to collapse



Banned, because this is the second time (see post 210) that I visited MacronyMax's profile.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Sep 30, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being grammatical correct

Click to collapse



Banned for *not* being grammatical*ly* correct.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Sep 30, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> banned for pointing out my grammatical flaws

Click to collapse



Banned for your animated GIF not being in sync with Ez's.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 1, 2010)

Banned for not being a Treo fan



NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for your animated GIF not being in sync with Ez's.

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 1, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not being a Treo fan

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the same thing that other member already stated few pages back.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for saying the same thing that other member already stated few pages back.

Click to collapse



banned for digging/ mentioning old posts


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 1, 2010)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for digging/ mentioning old posts

Click to collapse



Banned for asking for someone to shout at you.



Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for saying the same thing that other member already stated few pages back.

Click to collapse



Banned for paying too much attention to this thread.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you, that is all.


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 1, 2010)

Banned from not loving people with a  in there reply!

Sent from my MSM using XDA App


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 1, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Thank you, that is all.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me with a screenshot.



Zd0s said:


> Banned from not loving people with a  in there reply!
> 
> Sent from my MSM using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not making any sense.



M_T_M said:


> Banned for posting something that only made sense in your cranium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him out on his senselessness


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for saying the same thing that other member already stated few pages back.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that was me


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 1, 2010)

banned for show off


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for show off

Click to collapse



 banned for no quote


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 1, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> 'Nuff said!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying enough.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 1, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not saying enough.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying too much.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 1, 2010)

Banned for being the second oldest posting on this thread.



NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for saying too much.

Click to collapse


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 1, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for being the second oldest posting on this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the person with most posts in this thread.

Oldest in XDA years or actual age?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for being the person with most posts in this thread.
> 
> Oldest in XDA years or actual age?

Click to collapse



Banned for being the person with second most posts in this thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for caring about someone else's statistics

Click to collapse





Banned for caring aboutme caring about someones statistics


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for redundancy, statistic keeping and being a Macarony with Max on it

Click to collapse



Haha  

Banned for your twitter page 

http://twitter.com/M_t_M


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 1, 2010)

banned because you are stalking MTM


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned because you are stalking MTM

Click to collapse



 Banned for not realizing all i did was goolge it


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 1, 2010)

banned for googling people before stalking them..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for googling people before stalking them..

Click to collapse



lol 

Banned for having a friend called Mr. Magic and for proforming in cyprus 

http://www.mrmagicandmrclown.com/


----------



## ClementNg23 (Oct 1, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol
> 
> Banned for having a friend called Mr. Magic and for proforming in cyprus
> 
> http://www.mrmagicandmrclown.com/

Click to collapse



banned for being the biggest stalker (yet) in this thread


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 1, 2010)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for being the biggest stalker (yet) in this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for not stalking someone...


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 1, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for caring about someone else's statistics

Click to collapse



Banned for trivializing my degree in Informational Systems and Statistical Analysis.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 1, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for trivializing my degree in Informational Systems and Statistical Analysis.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a treo fan


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 1, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for not being a treo fan

Click to collapse



banned for having the longest mod title in XDA


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 2, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not banning the person directly above you as per OP's instructions...hence...double ban for not following the proper protocol (my vocabulary has expanded exponentially

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving off the closing parentheses.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 2, 2010)

Banned for using  too much


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 2, 2010)

banned just because I want to


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> banned just because I want to

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for no apparent reason other than personal choice.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 2, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for banning for no apparent reason other than personal choice.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who was banning with no logical reason (plus he was banning me) keep your hammer under control Ez


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for having the longest mod title in XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because on the new XDA your mod title sticks out and goes over what you write


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because on the new XDA your mod title sticks out and goes over what you write

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out a glitch in the system.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Oct 2, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for leaving off the closing parentheses.

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> banned for being an extremist perfectionist

Click to collapse





Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for using  too much

Click to collapse





egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for banning for no apparent reason other than personal choice.

Click to collapse



member multi-ban on the 4+ streak of mod bans. (aren't you guys sipposed to be moderating?)


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 2, 2010)

ClementNg23 said:


> member multi-ban on the 4+ streak of mod bans. (aren't you guys sipposed to be moderating?)

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us what to do 

Oh, and banned for using a multi-ban


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 2, 2010)

Banned for banning somone.

PS: To the person who bans me, I ban you in advanced so think carefully.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for banning somone.
> 
> PS: To the person who bans me, I ban you in advanced so think carefully.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a good reason to bann someone 

Ban me and i change your sig to JimJam 707 Smells bad


----------



## regaw_leinad (Oct 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not having a good reason to bann someone
> 
> Ban me and i change your sig to JimJam 707 Smells bad

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to cheat on page views


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

regaw_leinad said:


> Banned for trying to cheat on page views

Click to collapse



 It's not cheating   anyway in the few weeks i've had it there ive gone from 30 page views to almost 240 

Edit: My bad i forgot to ban you 


Banned for realising i was kind of cheating


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's not cheating   anyway in the few weeks i've had it there ive gone from 30 page views to almost 240
> 
> Edit: My bad i forgot to ban you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban for editing your post because you didn't ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Ban for editing your post because you didn't ban

Click to collapse



Banned because.... well the pic says it all


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 2, 2010)

Banned for making me loll.

Sent from my GT-I5700 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for making me loll.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Haha banned for making me say thanks 

Thanks 

It's amazing how much work went into that


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha banned for making me say thanks
> 
> Thanks
> 
> It's amazing how much work went into that

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking before posting in off topic... If only more people did it elsewhere


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 2, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for thinking before posting in off topic... If only more people did it elsewhere

Click to collapse



Banned for being logical.



good day.


----------



## elander (Oct 2, 2010)

(Banned) everyone who has used the world "banned" (except if it was with parenthesis).

Sent from my HTC Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 2, 2010)

elander said:


> (Banned) everyone who has used the world "banned" (except if it was with parenthesis).

Click to collapse



Banned for unlawful use of a "blanket ban".



good day.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for unlawful use of a "blanket ban".
> 
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Banned because duvets are warmer


----------



## elander (Oct 3, 2010)

elander said:


> (Banned) everyone who has used the world "banned" (except if it was with parenthesis).
> 
> Sent from my HTC Kaiser using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned myself for typing "world" instead of word

Sent from my HTC Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 3, 2010)

elander said:


> Banned myself for typing "world" instead of word
> 
> Sent from my HTC Kaiser using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you  So marcarony max is also banned, for not being banned...


----------



## regaw_leinad (Oct 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for doubled banning

Click to collapse



rm -rf /users/M_T_M/*


----------



## nebenezer (Oct 3, 2010)

regaw_leinad said:


> rm -rf /users/M_T_M/*

Click to collapse



rm -rf /users/*

kamikaze style


----------



## westicle (Oct 3, 2010)

banned wagon!


----------



## regaw_leinad (Oct 3, 2010)

nebenezer said:


> rm -rf /users/*
> 
> kamikaze style

Click to collapse



Banned for copying my idea, and for using the HTC Sense anonymous picture as your avatar...

and... 

rm -rf /*

hehe


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 3, 2010)

regaw_leinad said:


> Banned for copying my idea, and for using the HTC Sense anonymous picture as your avatar...
> 
> and...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being n00bs


----------



## regaw_leinad (Oct 3, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for being n00bs

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking ima n00b.  pwnd


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 3, 2010)

regaw_leinad said:


> Banned for thinking ima n00b.  pwnd

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR BEING A NOOB, MY TITLE IS SUPERIOR!


----------



## regaw_leinad (Oct 3, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> BANNED FOR BEING A NOOB, MY TITLE IS SUPERIOR!

Click to collapse



ya got me there lol.. 

Banned myself for lacking in the Title dept.


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned because I feel like it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Double ban for speaking in tongues!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not realising it a scrip to remove users in linux (I think) and not on XDA 

Oh and i ban Mr. C again because of the pic


----------



## regaw_leinad (Oct 3, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not realising it a scrip to remove users in linux (I think) and not on XDA
> 
> Oh and i ban Mr. C again because of the pic

Click to collapse



>USE Xda; >DROP USER MacaronyMax; >GO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2010)

regaw_leinad said:


> >USE Xda; >DROP USER MacaronyMax; >GO

Click to collapse




```
net user regaw_leinad  \delete
```



```
System.out.println("You have been banned");
```

Banned in CMD & Java


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 3, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not realising it a scrip to remove users in linux (I think) and not on XDA
> 
> Oh and i ban Mr. C again because of the pic

Click to collapse



Banned for making me see as a ridiculous party pooper


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for making me see as a ridiculous party pooper

Click to collapse



Banned for not PMing his darthness to get your title sorted yet  Ask him to shove a space or two around the "/" character


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned for having an epic profile pic.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for not PMing his darthness to get your title sorted yet  Ask him to shove a space or two around the "/" character

Click to collapse



Banned because i already put it in the bug's for the new rediesign hehe  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8426863&postcount=248


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 3, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because i already put it in the bug's for the new rediesign hehe
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8426863&postcount=248

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that I already pointed this error out to Darth Channon in the top-secret Mod forum you cannot see.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for not knowing that I already pointed this error out to Darth Channon in the top-secret Mod forum you cannot see.

Click to collapse



 Banned for telling everybody about the top secret Mod Forum 



JimJam707 said:


> Banned for not banning me.

Click to collapse





JimJam707 said:


> Banned for having an epic profile pic.

Click to collapse



Banned for being not banned twice in a row


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned for double posting


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 3, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for double posting

Click to collapse



Banned for _thinking_ you saw a double post.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for _thinking_ you saw a double post.

Click to collapse



Banned for that awesome Magic  ;p 

Edit: And see my previous post for reason two


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 3, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for that awesome Magic  ;p
> 
> Edit: And see my previous post for reason two

Click to collapse



Banned for editing between me hitting reply and the reply window opening... 

Oh, and also for not having seen that magic before


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 3, 2010)

BANNED FOR NOT HAVING SEEN MAGIC BEFORE.
Oops caps lock :embarrassed:


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 3, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> BANNED FOR NOT HAVING SEEN MAGIC BEFORE.
> Oops caps lock :embarrassed:

Click to collapse



Banned for the use of capitals, followed by the placing of your palm against your face, somewhat alike


----------



## nukec (Oct 3, 2010)

BANNED for posting Keanu Reeves facepalm on forums


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2010)

nukec said:


> BANNED for posting Keanu Reeves facepalm on forums

Click to collapse



Banned for naming someone I don't know


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 3, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for naming someone I don't know

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing who Keanu is!


----------



## nukec (Oct 3, 2010)

BANNED for not knowing Neo(Keanu Reeves) from The Matrix 

hehe


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 3, 2010)

nukec said:


> BANNED for not knowing Neo(Keanu Reeves) from The Matrix
> 
> hehe

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining a "secret joke" to a non-watcher


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 4, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for explaining a "secret joke" to a non-watcher

Click to collapse



everyone is being banned because this is the MATRIX! ITS A CONSPIRACY!


----------



## elander (Oct 4, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> everyone is being banned because this is the MATRIX! ITS A CONSPIRACY!

Click to collapse



Banned for telling everyone about the conspiracy

Sent from my HTC Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 4, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> everyone is being banned because this is the MATRIX! ITS A CONSPIRACY!

Click to collapse



banned for believing in non-existant conspiracies


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 4, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for believing in non-existant conspiracies

Click to collapse



Banned for telling people about The Event.


----------



## homais (Oct 4, 2010)

banned for something


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 4, 2010)

homais said:


> banned for something

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a logical reason to ban


----------



## christpuncher (Oct 4, 2010)

Banned for a stupid avatar 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 4, 2010)

christpuncher said:


> Banned for a stupid avatar
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having no avatar, and being rude


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 4, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for having no avatar, and being rude

Click to collapse



Banned for not being rude


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 4, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for not being rude

Click to collapse



banned for being a mod,

i wanna be one but i keep getting rejected.

i'm sad now!


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 4, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> i wanna be one but i keep getting rejected.

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking a hint. 


good day. From my fascinate with xda app.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 4, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for not taking a hint.
> 
> 
> good day. From my fascinate with xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned for being sarcastic.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 4, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for being sarcastic.

Click to collapse



Banned for making the lowest form of wit a bannable offence...


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 4, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for questioning the wittiness on EG's post

Click to collapse



banned for not calling egzthunder1 his proper name!


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 4, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for earning brownie points!!

Click to collapse



Banned for making an inside joke.


----------



## Funnyface19 (Oct 4, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for making an inside joke.

Click to collapse



banned for not being inside


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> banned for not being inside

Click to collapse



Banned for forcing a "that's what she said" joke out of this conversation.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 4, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for posting something that will have by most of our 10-16 year old members Googling in 3...2.....1

Click to collapse



Banned for giving them so much as 3 seconds... I reckon 0.5 is more like it


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 5, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for giving them so much as 3 seconds... I reckon 0.5 is more like it

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking teenagers have a very quick mind


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for thinking teenagers have a very quick mind

Click to collapse



Banned for having a weird cartoon as your avatar.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 5, 2010)

RotaryRx7 said:


> Banned for having a weird cartoon as your avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what Krtek is (A Czech Cartoon I grew up with)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 5, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for not knowing what Krtek is (A Czech Cartoon I grew up with)

Click to collapse



banned for sharing a cartoon that is unknown to 90% of the world. (Just seen on the Czech Republic).


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 5, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for not knowing what Krtek is (A Czech Cartoon I grew up with)

Click to collapse



Banned for naming your account after a rodent. Even if he did hold the rank of Captain.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 5, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for naming your account after a rodent. Even if he did hold the rank of Captain.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a superior


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned again for being too young to ban anyone



Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for banning someone who was banning with no logical reason (plus he was banning me) keep your hammer under control Ez

Click to collapse


----------



## elrooster (Oct 5, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned again for being too young to ban anyone

Click to collapse



Banned for making Carlos Slim richer


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 5, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned again for being too young to ban anyone

Click to collapse



Banned for having too many posts (you seem to have just passed 11,111  )
-Young Steve


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 5, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for naming your account after a rodent. Even if he did hold the rank of Captain.

Click to collapse



Banned for not remembering that one of the best cooks for the TP in PPCGeeks also has a rodent for his account name/avatar.

(Mighty, in case you don't remember )


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for posting something that I did not understood a word of



egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not remembering that one of the best cooks for the TP in PPCGeeks also has a rodent for his account name/avatar.
> 
> (Mighty, in case you don't remember )

Click to collapse


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Oct 5, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for posting something that I did not understood a word of

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding egzthunder1's post.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 5, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for banning a superior

Click to collapse



Banned for composing your post in a manner that could imply you are my superior.



eltoro said:


> Banned for making Carlos Slim richer

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on my old boss. (Slim used to own CompUSA, where I worked 7 years ago before getting a real job)



egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not remembering that one of the best cooks for the TP in PPCGeeks also has a rodent for his account name/avatar.
> 
> (Mighty, in case you don't remember )

Click to collapse



Banned for not acknowledging that I am the best TP2 CDMA cook.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 5, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for not acknowledging that I am the best TP2 CDMA cook.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing I was taking about the Herman and not the Rhodium 

On that same topic, did you ever cook for the Herman? I know you had your Fuze roms, but not sure about this one...


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 5, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not realizing I was taking about the Herman and not the Rhodium
> 
> On that same topic, did you ever cook for the Herman? I know you had your Fuze roms, but not sure about this one...

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that I know the difference between Raphael, Herman, and RhodiumW. Prior ban extended due to you still not admitting I am the king on [unreleased] TP2 ROMs.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 5, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for not realizing that I know the difference between Raphael, Herman, and RhodiumW. Prior ban extended due to you still not admitting I am the king on [unreleased] TP2 ROMs.

Click to collapse



Banned for not answering my question about your cooking for the Herman 

banning myself for not admitting that NATF is the king of unreleased roms for the TP2


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 5, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not answering my question about your cooking for the Herman
> 
> banning myself for not admitting that NATF is the king of unreleased roms for the TP2

Click to collapse



Ban extended further for not realizing that I was "all up in that GSM-only business" until seeking refuge with Big Red and their amazing TP2.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 5, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Ban extended further for not realizing that I was "all up in that GSM-only business" until seeking refuge with Big Red and their amazing TP2.

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving proper attention to the CDMA-business


----------



## Funnyface19 (Oct 5, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Double ban due to multi banning each other!!!

Click to collapse



banned for using more than one punctuation mark. One "!" is enough. leave it alone. we understand the excitement behind only one


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 5, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> banned for using more than one punctuation mark. One "!" is enough. leave it alone. we understand the excitement behind only one

Click to collapse



banned for being "too much detailed" with grammar and forseeing that you will probably will ban me for mine.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 5, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for being "too much detailed" with grammar and forseeing that you will probably will ban me for mine.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a 100% grasp on the ultra-complex English language. (REF)


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 5, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much time in your hands!

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that I work in IT, and am good at my job... when s**t ain't broke, I can't fix it!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 5, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not helping me re-map this new PC so I can access the server

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the Wiki.



			
				The Wiki said:
			
		

> To map a new PC, right click on the Computer icon, and select Map Network Drive.
> Choose an available drive letter, and then in the Folder field, type in "\\xda-developers\supernoob" (without the quotes).
> Next, specify "M_T_M" for the username, and "DamnIAmQuiteAN00b" for the password. Again, no quotes, and take note of the zeros in the password.

Click to collapse


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 5, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Baned for thinking I'm "that smart"....wait a minute did you just called me an idiot?....who's this?....your cerebellum....didn't I killed you by watching Matlock back in the 80's?....you thought so, but I survived....well, in that case..there are always re-runs....If you dare to do that to me, I'll make you forget the English language. How'd like that?.....Que!?....what was I saying...oh, yeah...so I told the bartender...you call this a Mojito as I walked away from him.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol in the middle of the office.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 5, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for making me lol in the middle of the office.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having your own office (like me) to LOL in.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 5, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for thinking you are the only one with an office  (me too  )

Click to collapse



Banned for being correct.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 5, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for thinking you'll get brownie points from me

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing brownies.


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for...
Wait did someone say brownies?


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 5, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for...
> Wait did someone say brownies?

Click to collapse



Banned for making me hungry... I'm off to eat some real brownie just now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 5, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for making me hungry... I'm off to eat some real brownie just now

Click to collapse



Banned because in eating nachos


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 5, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because *in* eating nachos

Click to collapse



Banned for making a spelling mistake.
_And don't you dare edit it _


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 5, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for making a spelling mistake.
> _And don't you dare edit it _

Click to collapse



Banned for daring me to edit something.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 5, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for thinking that he was referring to you

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he wasn't.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 5, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for selling your TP2.....should keep it

Click to collapse



Banned for not offering to buy my phone.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 5, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for selling your TP2.....should keep it

Click to collapse



Banned for selling _your_ TP2.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 5, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for thinking that he was referring to you

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting the judgment of the great thunder hammer the first.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 5, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for correcting the judgment of the great thunder hammer the first.

Click to collapse



Banned for writing out his full name
mine is 
Captain "The Long Titled" Krtek


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for writing out his full name
> mine is
> Captain "The Long Titled" Krtek

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a shorter title. 

Sincerely, 

Splurge


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 5, 2010)

Banned for being sincere.



good day.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned for selling your Leo and moving to EVO



egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for selling _your_ TP2.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying on your full name: Young Steve



Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for writing out his full name
> mine is
> Captain "The Long Titled" Krtek

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 6, 2010)

banned for having an xda developers _visa_ card style sig.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for having an xda developers _visa_ card style sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that orb never leaves the house without it.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 6, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not realizing that orb never leaves the house without it.

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing American Express' slogan with Visa's.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned for knowing that AE ads, means you watch too much TV too



M_T_M said:


> Banned for watching to much tv

Click to collapse


----------



## mdhscanes24 (Oct 6, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for knowing that AE ads, means you watch too much TV too

Click to collapse



Banned for having posted over 11,000 times!!


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 6, 2010)

mdhscanes24 said:


> Banned for having posted over 11,000 times!!

Click to collapse



Banned for baning a Mod, even if you can't ban!!


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned for baning a Mod, even if you can't ban!!

Click to collapse



Banned for the awesome naked chicks in your signature


----------



## captainstu72 (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned because someone needs to make this stop being a mod only thread 



M_T_M said:


> Banned for almost making me click on that link

Click to collapse


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 6, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for stopping us Mods from having fun

Click to collapse



Banned for telling them that we mods have fun  It's meant to be a secret


----------



## Master™ (Oct 6, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for telling them that we mods have fun  It's meant to be a secret

Click to collapse



Banned for being a MOD!! < ohh that was lame  hahaha


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for being a MOD!! < ohh that was lame  hahaha

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing yourself of being lame.


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned for having ORD.
_Wait. I do do. Oh well._


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 6, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not restricting my freedom of speech
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting back to me about mapping a drive. Your helpdesk ticket is aging, and I will need to close it within 24 hours unless I get a response.


----------



## Master™ (Oct 6, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for not getting back to me about mapping a drive. Your helpdesk ticket is aging, and I will need to close it within 24 hours unless I get a response.

Click to collapse



Banned for being with Verizon.. T-Mobile FTW!!


----------



## foxmeister (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned for being a Septic

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 6, 2010)

foxmeister said:


> Banned for being a Septic
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for getting rid of your hero and using a Desire


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 6, 2010)

banned for mentioning phones that I cannot afford


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned for having only 13 posts and try to ban me



mdhscanes24 said:


> Banned for having posted over 11,000 times!!

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having only 13 posts and try to ban me

Click to collapse



Banned for having over 11,000 posts


----------



## Master™ (Oct 6, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for mentioning phones that I cannot afford

Click to collapse



Banned for owning an HTC S621


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for owning an HTC S621

Click to collapse



Banned for missing out 4 people


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 6, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for missing out 4 people

Click to collapse



Banned for the weird Reason to edit your post.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 6, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for being with Verizon.. T-Mobile FTW!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having 3G that operates on 1700MHz. Seriously, who does that?


----------



## Master™ (Oct 6, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for ignoring my previous post directed to you

Click to collapse



Banned for saying you are in my head!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned for baning me again for the same topic I was banned before



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having over 11,000 posts

Click to collapse


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 6, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for baning me again for the same topic I was banned before

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for a reason to do with their previous banning.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 6, 2010)

banned for banning at 8:48 pm while orb in another place of the world is having his lunch.


----------



## tigger69 (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned for having 3725 posts, i'm giving you your life back


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 6, 2010)

tigger69 said:


> Banned for having 3725 posts, i'm giving you your life back

Click to collapse



Banned for going off at HTCSimUnlock in your siggy.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 6, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for assuming that I do not have a life!!

Click to collapse



Banned for fooling yourself


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned for making see the reality so hard to an ORD member



egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for fooling yourself

Click to collapse


----------



## lonelykatana (Oct 6, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for making see the reality so hard to an ORD member

Click to collapse



Banned for saying your banning someone and then not banning them


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 6, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for accusing Orb of a crime he did not commit...CSI XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of the A Team.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 6, 2010)

banned for mentioning one of my favorites shows.


----------



## dglowe343 (Oct 6, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for mentioning one of my favorites shows.

Click to collapse



Banned for liking a show with Mr.T in it. 

Sent from my SUPERSONIC


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 6, 2010)

dglowe343 said:


> Banned for liking a show with Mr.T in it.
> 
> Sent from my SUPERSONIC

Click to collapse



Banned for sending your post faster than the speed of sound. 

@M_T_M, have no fear, CSI:XDA-Developers is here now...


----------



## Master™ (Oct 6, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for sending your post faster than the speed of sound.
> 
> @M_T_M, have no fear, CSI:XDA-Developers is here now...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a ninja


----------



## dglowe343 (Oct 6, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for sending your post faster than the speed of sound.
> 
> @M_T_M, have no fear, CSI:XDA-Developers is here now...

Click to collapse



Banned for sending your post slower than the speed of sound. 

Sent from my SUPERSONIC


----------



## Master™ (Oct 7, 2010)

dglowe343 said:


> Banned for sending your post slower than the speed of sound.
> 
> Sent from my SUPERSONIC

Click to collapse



Banned for being you..


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 7, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for being you..

Click to collapse



Banned for a lame ban.




good day.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned for not being me



Master™ said:


> Banned for being you..

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 7, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for a lame ban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because I didn´t have a good day...


bad day.


----------



## Master™ (Oct 7, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not having a good day...wait, wha..? This only made it worst...sorry Clown

Click to collapse



Banned because you need a better avatar


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 7, 2010)

Oops (10 char)


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 7, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned because you need a better avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a mod title


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 7, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for bringing reality to his world...hehehe

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing him to live his non-real life


----------



## NeoS (Oct 7, 2010)

I ban you all, for posting in this banned thread. BANBANBANBANBAN!


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 7, 2010)

NeoS2007 said:


> I ban you all, for posting in this banned thread. BANBANBANBANBAN!

Click to collapse



Banned for not following rules per thread title.



good day. From my Fascinate using the XDA app.


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned for always being polite and saying 'Good Day' after every post.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 7, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for not following rules per thread title.
> 
> 
> 
> good day. From my Fascinate using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to impose rules on mods, who may well be the most lawless people on the whole place... Who knows?


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 7, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for always being polite and saying 'Good Day' after every post.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling chopper that he capitalizes "good day" in his posts when he clearly doesn't.


----------



## captainstu72 (Oct 7, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for telling chopper that he capitalizes "good day" in his posts when he clearly doesn't.

Click to collapse



banned for moving threads to the elf section that the op clearly have no clue and I end up trying to help them...


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned for telling the truth.


----------



## NeoS (Oct 7, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for using less than 10 words on most of your post

Click to collapse



Banned for counting words.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned for noticing MTM is counting words



NeoS2007 said:


> Banned for counting words.

Click to collapse


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for noticing MTM is counting words

Click to collapse



Banned for banning to increase yours (and my) post count.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 7, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> banned for moving threads to the elf section that the op clearly have no clue and I end up trying to help them...

Click to collapse



Banned for not having noticed you get an automated PM when your thread is moved 



NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for banning to increase yours (and my) post count.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me increase mine too... Heck, I even used multiquote to avoid increasing it further


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 7, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> banned for moving threads to the elf section that the op clearly have no clue and I end up trying to help them...

Click to collapse



Banned for helping clueless OPs.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 7, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for not having noticed you get an automated PM when your thread is moved

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading captainstu72's ban properly


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned for using smileys.


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 7, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for using smileys.

Click to collapse



Banned, because I'd rather be fishing in your sig.



good day.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 7, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for ingnoring me...BAN ME!!! sorry...got carried away by my emotions

Click to collapse



Banned because you asked for it.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 7, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for ingnoring me...BAN ME!!! sorry...got carried away by my emotions

Click to collapse



Banned for being too sensitive


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 7, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for being too sensitive

Click to collapse



banned for being insensitive!


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 7, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> banned for being insensitive!

Click to collapse



Banned for not showing him any sympathy in this difficult time... He's just been banned


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned for baning way too much and for not writing correctly the word demonstrating



M_T_M said:


> Banned for demostrating weakness and giving in to banning me

Click to collapse


----------



## dglowe343 (Oct 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for baning way too much and for not writing correctly the word demonstrating

Click to collapse



Banned for typing baning instead of banning. 

Sent from my SUPERSONIC


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 7, 2010)

dglowe343 said:


> Banned for typing baning instead of banning.
> 
> Sent from my SUPERSONIC

Click to collapse



Banned for the correction of spelling of someone correcting someone's spelling


----------



## xdaid (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned for breaking the loop of people who ban other people for their spelling


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Banned for not quoting who are you banning



xdaid said:


> Banned for breaking the loop of people who ban other people for their spelling

Click to collapse


----------



## samizzlah (Oct 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not quoting who are you banning

Click to collapse



banned for not using "." after a sentence.


----------



## xdaid (Oct 8, 2010)

samizzlah said:


> banned for not using "." after a sentence.

Click to collapse



Banned for starting a sentence with no capital letter.


----------



## Master™ (Oct 8, 2010)

xdaid said:


> Banned for starting a sentence with no capital letter.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to give out English lessons.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 8, 2010)

Banned for having a Trademark


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for posting and loging off, posting and loging off, posting and then loging off....you get the idea

Click to collapse



banned for doing the same damn thing.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not knowing that either my pc or HD2 are always logged in....My brain logs off everynow and then....back injury  ....blame Zanaflex

Click to collapse



In that case... banned for being a Mod that hides in Offline Mode.


----------



## Master™ (Oct 8, 2010)

NotATreoFan said:


> In that case... banned for being a Mod that hides in Offline Mode.

Click to collapse



Banned for... Well you get the point


----------



## SamVib (Oct 8, 2010)

banned for answering my question in the Bionix thread.

xda isn't a place to help people! you troll them. troll them hard!

hehehe jk.


----------



## dglowe343 (Oct 8, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for... Well you get the point

Click to collapse



Banned for not finishing your sentence. 

Sent from my SUPERSONIC


----------



## Master™ (Oct 8, 2010)

dglowe343 said:


> Banned for not finishing your sentence.
> 
> Sent from my SUPERSONIC

Click to collapse



Banned for your poor signature


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 8, 2010)

Banned for discovering my secret...



NotATreoFan said:


> In that case... banned for being a Mod that hides in Offline Mode.

Click to collapse


----------



## Master™ (Oct 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for discovering my secret...

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping me :O


----------



## samizzlah (Oct 8, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for skipping me :O

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smiley in a very serious thread.


----------



## SirHades (Oct 8, 2010)

samizzlah said:


> Banned for using a smiley in a very serious thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for beeing serious.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2010)

SirHades said:


> Banned for beeing serious.

Click to collapse



Banned for miss spelling 'being'.


----------



## samizzlah (Oct 8, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for miss spelling 'being'.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a copyrighted trademark in your signature.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 8, 2010)

samizzlah said:


> Banned for using a copyrighted trademark in your signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for the criticism of someone else's sig, when you don't have one yourself to criticise back... 

(well, there wasn't much else to ban him for )


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for running out of ideas to ban people for

Click to collapse



Banned for insinuating that this thread could be running out of steam.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 8, 2010)

Banned for encouraging me to close this thread and make me realize that you have the magic of unclosed it also.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 8, 2010)

Banned for thinking you can close this thread, even if you really can...



Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for encouraging me to close this thread and make me realize that you have the magic of unclosed it also.

Click to collapse


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 8, 2010)

Multi ban :



M_T_M said:


> Banned for banning "me" more than anyone else on this thread
> When will it end? Won't anyone think of the children?

Click to collapse



Banned for being such a ban friend!



orb3000 said:


> Banned for thinking you can close this thread, even if you really can...

Click to collapse



Banned for encouraging bans!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being a new Mod....welcome mate

Click to collapse



Banned for welcoming a Mod in public.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not welcoming a Mod in public ...you could welcome me

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you matter.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making me thing I don't matter..........maybe I don't...man, and I had this feeling of importance this whole time...I guess it time for me to...ban you for making me feel un-matterable!!

Click to collapse



Banned because he makes you *thing* that you don't matter 

And because it's true


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 8, 2010)

Banned for not being a mod.
Oh.
Wait.


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 8, 2010)

Banned for being sexy jimjam.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 8, 2010)

Banned for auto banning yourself and for thinking you are sexy



JimJam707 said:


> Banned for being sexy jimjam.

Click to collapse


----------



## mdhscanes24 (Oct 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for auto banning yourself and for thinking you are sexy

Click to collapse



Banned for commenting on his altered state of mind


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 8, 2010)

mdhscanes24 said:


> Banned for commenting on his altered state of mind

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming it's altered.




good day.


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for auto banning yourself and for thinking you are sexy

Click to collapse



Banned for not agreeing 


mdhscanes24 said:


> Banned for commenting on his altered state of mind

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I have an altered state of mind 


chopper the dog said:


> Banned for assuming it's altered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being nice?


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for wasting valuable banning space by multi banning members

Click to collapse



Recycling?
3 Bans in 1 post


----------



## Master™ (Oct 9, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Recycling?
> 3 Bans in 1 post

Click to collapse



Banned for recycling! We don't do that here!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned for thinking we do not recycle on XDA



Master™ said:


> Banned for recycling! We don't do that here!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Master™ (Oct 9, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for thinking we do not recycle on XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for saying we recycle here at XDA


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for saying we recycle here at XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for misreading orb's post.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 9, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for misreading orb's post.

Click to collapse



Banned for reading Orb's post well enough to comment on the misreading of it.


----------



## Master™ (Oct 9, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for reading Orb's post well enough to comment on the misreading of it.

Click to collapse



Banned for helping people


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 9, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for recycling! We don't do that here!!!

Click to collapse



banned for not recycling eventhough your avatar and samsumg vibrant has some green on it


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned for not helping people



Master™ said:


> Banned for helping people

Click to collapse


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned for posting 5mins before me.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 9, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for posting 5mins before me.

Click to collapse



Banned because I posted after you


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 9, 2010)

Banned for being scottish.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 9, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for being scottish.

Click to collapse



Banned for picking the wrong nationality to pick on 

There's one admin, and at least 3 or 4 mods from Scotland...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for picking the wrong nationality to pick on
> 
> There's one admin, and at least 3 or 4 mods from Scotland...

Click to collapse



He just stepped a wee bit over the line there didn't he laddy  

And Banned for not being precise


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 9, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> He just stepped a wee bit over the line there didn't he laddy
> 
> And Banned for not being precise

Click to collapse



banned for for editing your post because you forgot the ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for for editing your post because you forgot the ban

Click to collapse



 Banned for.....Read the reason i edited


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 9, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> He just stepped a wee bit over the line there didn't he laddy
> 
> And Banned for not being precise

Click to collapse



Meh... I could have banned him for being English, but where's the fun in that 

Being precise... Meh, It isn't hard to see who's from Scotland  Mike's from up here 



Mr. Clown said:


> banned for for editing your post because you forgot the ban

Click to collapse



Hehe. Good call Mr. Clown  



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for.....Read the reason i edited

Click to collapse



Banned for the utilisation of three identical consecutive smilies... Use 3 different ones


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 9, 2010)

I ban my self for not finding this thread sooner..  And I ban everyone that has read or posted in this thread that hasn't linked to it...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for the utilisation of three identical consecutive smilies... Use 3 different ones

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing them in the same order as me  and for not getting my joke 

Oh and


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 9, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> I ban my self for not finding this thread sooner..  And I ban everyone that has read or posted in this thread that hasn't linked to it...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hmmm... We've been through this before I think . Banned for banning everyone, as someone did that already  



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not doing them in the same order as me  and for not getting my joke
> 
> Oh and

Click to collapse



Banned for tempting me to re-issue the same ban as last time  And banned because I got it just fine


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 9, 2010)

I un-banned everyone who has been banned....just to ban them again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Hmmm... We've been through this before I think . Banned for banning everyone, as someone did that already
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for tempting me to re-issue the same ban as last time  And banned because I got it just fine

Click to collapse



Hehe 

Banned for Banning someone who Banned everyone, saying that people have been banned like that before and for banning them in almost the same banning way


----------



## Master™ (Oct 9, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hehe
> 
> Banned for Banning someone who Banned everyone, saying that people have been banned like that before and for banning them in almost the same banning way

Click to collapse



Banned for your annoying accent


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for your annoying accent

Click to collapse



 Just 'cuz im english don't mean i have an annoying accent  Anyway , part Canadian  

See Here.....


----------



## dglowe343 (Oct 9, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just 'cuz im english don't mean i have an annoying accent  Anyway , part Canadian
> 
> See Here.....

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone in your post. 

Sent from my SUPERSONIC


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2010)

dglowe343 said:


> Banned for not banning anyone in your post.
> 
> Sent from my SUPERSONIC

Click to collapse



Banned because i still banned him ... Click the link 

Oh and this one
http://tinyurl.com/32hvec2


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 9, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because i still banned him ... Click the link
> 
> Oh and this one
> http://tinyurl.com/32hvec2

Click to collapse




Banned for not keeping the Canadian thing to yourself.



good day.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 9, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for not keeping the Canadian thing to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me to have a good day, when there's less than 2 hours left of it. Perhaps good 'morrow would be better for us Scots? But someone might ban you for wishing the day away in the USA... You can't win


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 10, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for telling me to have a good day, when there's less than 2 hours left of it. Perhaps good 'morrow would be better for us Scots? But someone might ban you for wishing the day away in the USA... You can't win

Click to collapse



Banned for being promoted.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for being Mexican but having USA flag on your signature



M_T_M said:


> Banned for not being here at this delucious cook out we are having

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for just noticing and still having USA flag



M_T_M said:


> Banned for pointing out an interesting point...I ban myself for the same reason

Click to collapse


----------



## shoemeistah (Oct 10, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for just noticing and still having USA flag

Click to collapse



Banned for having so many posts.


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 10, 2010)

^Banned for not using the xda app..

Sent from my Vibrant using XDA App


----------



## Igotsanevo4g (Oct 10, 2010)

^ 

Banned for USING the XDA app.


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Oct 10, 2010)

im banning the person above me because i want to be banned!


----------



## Austin021296 (Oct 10, 2010)

TheWizKid95 said:


> im banning the person above me because i want to be banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to be banned!


----------



## Master™ (Oct 10, 2010)

Austin021296 said:


> Banned for wanting to be banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for hacking the forums to ban members


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for being on a team who likes whiskey


----------



## BodenM (Oct 10, 2010)

shoemeistah said:


> Banned for having so many posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for profile stalking.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for profile stalking.

Click to collapse



Banned for having so little posts


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

banned for banning a member who has less posts.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2010)

banned for banning a member who has less posts.



Mr. Clown said:


> banned for banning a member who has less posts.

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

banned for copycat.


----------



## BodenM (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for copycat.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling copycat!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for referring to your first phone (samsung) in that way.


----------



## BodenM (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for referring to your first phone (samsung) in that way.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the Samsung SGH-C450 is a good phone.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for saying the Samsung SGH-C450 is a good phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying it's not


----------



## BodenM (Oct 10, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for saying it's not

Click to collapse



Banned for having an opinion on my opinions!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for having an opinion on my opinions!

Click to collapse



http://tinyurl.com/2wv7xx9

^Click there to see your ban


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 10, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://tinyurl.com/2wv7xx9
> 
> ^Click there to see your ban

Click to collapse



Banned for using LMGTFY again... Been there, seen it, done it, got the t-shirt, wore the t-shirt, wore out the t-shirt, and recycled the t-shirt...


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 10, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for using LMGTFY again... Been there, seen it, done it, got the t-shirt, wore the t-shirt, wore out the t-shirt, and recycled the t-shirt...

Click to collapse



Banned for saying t-shirt 4 times and not using a pronoun..

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 10, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for saying t-shirt 4 times and not using a pronoun..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting me to use a pronoun...


----------



## regaw_leinad (Oct 10, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for having an opinion on my opinions!

Click to collapse



Banned for using an iPhone....


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

regaw_leinad said:


> Banned for using an iPhone....

Click to collapse



Banned for being anti-iphone


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for being anti-iphone

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating a clown..

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for impersonating a clown..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not realising he doesn't impersinate one  He was born like it 

He even has is own Funzone


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 10, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not realising he doesn't impersinate one  He was born like it
> 
> He even has is own Funzone

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing his domain is for sale
http://www.mrclown.com/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for not noticing his domain is for sale
> http://www.mrclown.com/

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no JimJam707.com


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 10, 2010)

Banned for not seeing
http://www.asia.jimjam.tv/
My name doesn't come from this though.
Creepy coincidence.


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 10, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for not seeing
> http://www.asia.jimjam.tv/
> My name doesn't come from this though.
> Creepy coincidence.

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting anyone to see that... and then linking to it and sparking my curiosity...


----------



## BodenM (Oct 10, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://tinyurl.com/2wv7xx9
> 
> ^Click there to see your ban

Click to collapse



Banned for using shortened links!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for using shortened links!

Click to collapse



 banned because i hit the button accidently  otherwise i would have used www.goo.gl to shorten my links cuz ima google fanboy  

oh and LoL at JimJam


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 10, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because i hit the button accidently  otherwise i would have used www.goo.gl to shorten my links cuz ima google fanboy
> 
> oh and LoL at JimJam

Click to collapse



Banned for making a mistake...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for making a mistake...

Click to collapse



  Banned for making the mistake of banning me


----------



## Master™ (Oct 10, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for making the mistake of banning me

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone without having the privileges of banning someone


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 10, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for banning someone without having the privileges of banning someone

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming we need privileges to ban people.



good day. From my	voodooed Fascinate using the XDA app.


----------



## Master™ (Oct 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for using voodoo on that poor phone

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Voodoo & becoming friends with the dragons it releases


----------



## OperationMove (Oct 10, 2010)

> Banned for not using Voodoo & becoming friends with the dragons it releases

Click to collapse



Banned for taking Acid before installing Voodoo


----------



## Master™ (Oct 10, 2010)

OperationMove said:


> Banned for taking Acid before installing Voodoo

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about drugs


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 11, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having a radioactive Android avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for having an avatar I can't identity in tapatalk...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 11, 2010)

Banned for not accepting a ban from wherever it's issue.


----------



## BodenM (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for not accepting a ban from wherever it's issue.

Click to collapse



Banned for okaying banning from tapatalk


----------



## BodenM (Oct 11, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for having an avatar I can't identity in tapatalk...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone with a tiny screen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master™ (Oct 11, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for having a phone with a tiny screen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone with a tiny screen also


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 11, 2010)

Banned for having a phone with smaller screen than mine and because it´s not HTC



Master™ said:


> Banned for having a phone with a tiny screen also

Click to collapse



Banned for having changed your flag without previous notice and because you are using tapatalk



M_T_M said:


> Banned for acting like you never had a phone with a tiny  screen
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Sent via the XDA Tapatalk App

Click to collapse


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 11, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> OMG  .....banned for making me feel like crap for the flag and now getting on me for not giving advance notice before changing it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for contemplating advanced notice for something like that.


----------



## liamhere (Oct 11, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for contemplating advanced notice for something like that.

Click to collapse



Banned...just because i can


----------



## bobtheamazing (Oct 11, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for thinking "you" can

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he can't


----------



## BodenM (Oct 11, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for telling me what I can and can not think!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a civil libertarian! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 11, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for being a civil libertarian!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning with an iphone.



good day. From my	voodooed Fascinate using the XDA app.


----------



## BodenM (Oct 11, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for banning with an iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> good day. From my	voodooed Fascinate using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned for being phone-ist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master™ (Oct 11, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for acting like you never had a phone with a tiny  screen
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Sent via the XDA Tapatalk App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I have had a phone with a tiny screen


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned for wanting to be banned by master 





M_T_M said:


> Banned for not banning me with the post above you

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for wanting to be banned by master
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting that MTM will be banned by master...trademark


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 12, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not telling me how you've been

Click to collapse



Banned for caring for the well-being of others.. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned because I got tired of seeing your: Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App sig



junkdruggler said:


> Banned for caring for the well-being of others..

Click to collapse


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 12, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I got tired of seeing your: Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App sig

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone promoting xda. So look at mine as well.


good day. From my	voodooed Fascinate using the XDA app.


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 12, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I got tired of seeing your: Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App sig

Click to collapse



Banned for making me change my tapatalk sig by use of reverse psychology...



chopper the dog said:


> Banned for banning someone promoting xda. So look at mine as well.
> 
> 
> good day. From my	voodooed Fascinate using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned for taking up for me..

Now everyone check my new, old sig..
My phone has been flashed more than Girls Gone Wild...


----------



## BodenM (Oct 12, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for mentioning something that just made someone (not me) search in google

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what Girls Gone Wild is...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Double banned for removing your Mexican flag!, now no nation shelters you



M_T_M said:


> Banned for mentioning something that just made someone (not me) search in google

Click to collapse


----------



## BodenM (Oct 12, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Double banned for removing your Mexican flag!, now no nation shelters you

Click to collapse



Banned for being anti-privacy!


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 12, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for your constant banning for the flag issue.....

Click to collapse



Banned for a lame ban


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 12, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for your constant banning for the flag issue.....

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a flag. When did I miss the part where you said you were Mexican?


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned for missing the revelation of MTM in Off Topic



egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not having a flag. When did I miss the part where you said you were Mexican?

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for missing the revelation of MTM in Off Topic

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no MTM only an M_T_M


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned for triple banning..
Overachiever

My phone has been flashed more than Girls Gone Wild...


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned for not giving a formal explanation of your flag absence



M_T_M said:


> Banned for "finally" dropping the flag thingy

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Baned for posting a so cruel image



M_T_M said:


> Ok...here it goes..explanation is....Banned for expecting an explanation on a topic that has bee beat to death

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

banned for your excesive banning everyday.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned because you are right and because you misspelled excessive



Mr. Clown said:


> banned for your excesive banning everyday.

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Banned because you know the bann is for you



M_T_M said:


> Banned for not specifying who you are banning

Click to collapse


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 12, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having a cow doing the dirty work for you

Click to collapse



Banned for not pointing out he failed to actually ban anyone for a reason


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned for posting such a horrible cow



JimJam707 said:


> [/IMG]

Click to collapse


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being an extreme banner that needs an specific reason to ban someone....get banning mate

Click to collapse



Banned because the ban form needs a reason, so you need one here too...


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 13, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for posting such a horrible cow

Click to collapse



Banned for not managing to find a positive side to it like, say, well... i don't know actually 

Banned for animal cruelty then.


----------



## xXxpertboy (Oct 13, 2010)

banned for making too much fun


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for baning a Senior Mod on your first post.....ruuuuun boy, ruuuun

Click to collapse



Banned for scaring off the new members.. And for not complaining that he didn't quote anyone...

My phone has been flashed more than Girls Gone Wild...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 13, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you know the bann is for you

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling ban .


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for baning a Senior Mod on your first post.....ruuuuun boy, ruuuun

Click to collapse



Baneado en español...

Banned in spanish..


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Bannef for bi-lingually banning me

Click to collapse



Oh tsk, tsk... BANNED for typing bannef

My phone has been flashed more than Girls Gone Wild...


----------



## bunu (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Bannef for bi-lingually banning me

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a Mario avatar


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 13, 2010)

UberMario said:


> Banned for not having a Mario avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Ron Jeremy as an avatar.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned for recognizing Ron Jeremy



egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for having a Ron Jeremy as an avatar.

Click to collapse


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for posting at 1:04 AM......  now, that's comitment

Click to collapse



Banned for making me reply while waiting on my lunch to cook... 

13.53 is the time here btw just now.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for making me reply while waiting on my lunch to cook...
> 
> 13.53 is the time here btw just now.

Click to collapse



Banned because the time you posted was at 13.54


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 13, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because the time you posted was at 13.54

Click to collapse



Banned because it was actually 08:54. XDA is now US-based, so EST for the WIN.


----------



## BodenM (Oct 13, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for posting such a horrible cow

Click to collapse



Banned for being anti-cow.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned for being pro-cow



BodenM said:


> Banned for being anti-cow.

Click to collapse


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 13, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for being anti-cow.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person directly above you. Much like I just did...


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for "failing" to ban the person above you...even tough you've admitted it, I thought I'd mention it ...again

Click to collapse



Banned for being redundant

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 13, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for being redundant
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a point.


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 13, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for having a point.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being impartial!


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 13, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned for not being impartial!

Click to collapse



Banned for not recognising I am so impartial it seems otherwise to your partial self 

(does that even make sense? )


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 13, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for not recognising I am so impartial it seems otherwise to your partial self
> 
> (does that even make sense? )

Click to collapse



banned for being so patrinizing in your sig, 

"Having trouble getting an answer? | What is XDA about?"


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for using the word "patronizing" on your post....such a big word to use

Click to collapse



banned for having hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia-fear of long words


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being as redundant as me by including the words "phobia" and "fear" in your post as they mean exactly the same

Click to collapse



banned for not making sense!


----------



## madnish30 (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being as redundant as me by including the words "phobia" and "fear" in your post as they mean exactly the same

Click to collapse



Banned for having underscores ( _ ) in your username !


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2010)

madnish30 said:


> Banned for having underscores ( _ ) in your username !

Click to collapse



Banned because your name starts with Ma


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> that was ...http://www.islandcrisis.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/lame.jpg
> 
> Oh, and you are banned for making me waste valuable time looking for that picture

Click to collapse



Banned because that was http://www.penguin.com.au/covers-jpg/9781846462856.jpg


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Oct 13, 2010)

Banned because these are not the droids you are looking for *waves hand all jedi like*

Sent from my Plain Biff Dream using XDA App


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 13, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that was http://www.penguin.com.au/covers-jpg/9781846462856.jpg

Click to collapse



Banned for having this as your postcount:







Screenie for posterity if you post again...

@EdTeach1680, banned for being a jedi...


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not banning the member above you, which made no sense at all!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding 1337.. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 14, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for having this as your postcount:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How the f*** does that work  Have some posts of mine been deleted i dont have that much anymore  But looking foward to [again]  

Banned for showing a picture of me having more posts than i do now  






btw for those who dont know 1337 = elite

 i think

(I've done two posts today and have 1336 (look at pic )


----------



## klbjr (Oct 14, 2010)

To Ban or not to Ban....


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> How the f*** does that work  Have some posts of mine been deleted i dont have that much anymore  But looking foward to [again]
> 
> Banned for showing a picture of me having more posts than i do now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for unposting.. Or would that be deposting?


klbjr said:


> To Ban or not to Ban....

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone...


----------



## madnish30 (Oct 14, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for asking me to follow you in Tweeter

Click to collapse



banned for calling "Twitter" "Tw*ee*ter"


----------



## dglowe343 (Oct 14, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for asking me to follow you in Tweeter

Click to collapse



Banned for calling it Tweeter


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 14, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for correcting me in public!!

Click to collapse



Banned bc I didn't ask to be followed.. Only suggested it..


----------



## homero25 (Oct 14, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for quoting the wrong post!! BANNED I say!!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the word Banned two times, a third one would have caused global destruction (don't tell anyone )


----------



## EleCtrOx666 (Oct 14, 2010)

homero25 said:


> Banned for saying the word Banned two times, a third one would have caused global destruction (don't tell anyone )

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause you posted on page 69.


----------



## klbjr (Oct 14, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for not banning anyone...

Click to collapse



Ah Ha! You were lured into my Ban Trap! You sir have been BANNED!!!!!

I just Banned myself. It felt oh so good but now my keyboard is all wet and sticky......


----------



## EleCtrOx666 (Oct 14, 2010)

klbjr said:


> Ah Ha! You were lured into my Ban Trap! You sir have been BANNED!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause you ignored the person above you(me).


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Banned for banning with only 4 posts on your count



homero25 said:


> Banned for saying the word Banned two times, a third one would have caused global destruction (don't tell anyone )

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 14, 2010)

banned for banning one of the highest posters in the history of xda! and probably other forums.


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 14, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not participating on this "brand new" "never ever created" and "innovative" thread
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=808913

Click to collapse



Banned for being overly sarcastic. Which I love if anyone knows me.





good day.


----------



## Moorio (Oct 14, 2010)

Banned for not allowing sarcasm!!!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using XDA App


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 14, 2010)

Moorio said:


> Banned for not allowing sarcasm!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing me.




good day.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for knowing you




good day.



chopper the dog said:


> Banned for not knowing me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Moorio (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for banning the guy who banned the new guy 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using XDA App


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 15, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for knowing you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned

He said, "Good day",  sir..


----------



## Master™ (Oct 15, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned
> 
> He said, "Good day",  sir..

Click to collapse



Banned for not making a good ban..


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 15, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for not making a good ban..

Click to collapse



Banned for making a justifiable ban unlike said user that posted prior to your post.

(Did that come out in legalese? )


----------



## westicle (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for using legalese.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned because your picture of testicles



westicle said:


> Banned for using legalese.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Master™ (Oct 15, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because your picture of testicles

Click to collapse



banned for noticing that


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being jealous of Orb for him noticing of that and not you

Click to collapse



Ban myself, just no to see you ban anymore!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for not using English or at least a translation, noob



M_T_M said:


> Banned for the following reason....para viver em um país que eu gostaria de visitar, mas não foram capazes de fazê-lo, talvez em breve.

Click to collapse


----------



## Moorio (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for not allowing a different language

Sent from my SPH-M900


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for being so new at XDA and not knowing English is the official language here



Moorio said:


> Banned for not allowing a different language
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for constantly stating forum rules


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for constantly stating forum rules

Click to collapse




Banned for having signature with link to forum rules!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned because you are damn right



bruno1211 said:


> Banned for having signature with link to forum rules!

Click to collapse


----------



## Johev (Oct 15, 2010)

I ban you all for making me laugh and making me spend the past 15 minutes reading this stuff.


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Johev said:


> I ban you all for making me laugh and making me spend the past 15 minutes reading this stuff.

Click to collapse



Banned!
For laughing and spending 15 minutes of your life uselessly


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for using two separate sentences to ban people...you made it look like "BAM!!" from Emeril Lagasse

Click to collapse



Banned because that is only one sentence with the punctuation in the wrong place...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 15, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned because that is only one sentence with the punctuation in the wrong place...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being pedantic.........


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

conantroutman said:


> Banned for being pedantic.........

Click to collapse



Banned for writing word that I don't understand...


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 15, 2010)

bruno1211 said:


> Banned for writing word that I don't understand...

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that he clearly typed it.




good day.


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for not realizing that he clearly typed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that english isn't my mother-language...


----------



## westicle (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for not having english as your mother language

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> banned for not having a national team that has gone all the way to the final game on a World Cup just like mine national team
> World Cup Record:
> Year	Host	Performance
> 1930	 Uruguay	 Semi finals
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for lying?


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for finishing your "ban" on me being insecure of it, in fact it looks so insecure that a question mark had to be included
> 
> And double ban just in case that was meant to be an affirmation for not providing me with proof of me "lying"

Click to collapse



Well... I ban you for writing that your operator is USA TMobile which makes me think that you are American what means that your national soccer/football team is USAs football/soccer team and by saying that your national soccer team has gone all the way to the final on World Cup you LIE! ROFL  

I'm lost...


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 15, 2010)

bruno1211 said:


> Well... I ban you for writing that your operator is USA TMobile which makes me think that you are American what means that your national soccer/football team is USAs football/soccer team and by saying that your national soccer team has gone all the way to the final on World Cup you LIE!
> 
> I'm lost...

Click to collapse



Banned for i don't know what...


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned for i don't know what...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what...


----------



## 88EVGAFTW (Oct 15, 2010)

bruno1211 said:


> Banned for not knowing what...

Click to collapse




Banned for the avatar
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for assuming things....
> 
> BTW...where'd Orb and Señor Clown?

Click to collapse



I ban you sir for needing your posse.


good day.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for being unclear on your bann

I´m here MTM! I bann you too for asking where I am



Chopper the dog said:


> I ban you sir for needing your posse.
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for assuming things....
> 
> BTW...where'd Orb and Señor Clown?

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning person above you!


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 16, 2010)

bruno1211 said:


> Banned for not banning person above you!

Click to collapse



Banned for recycling that ban again.. Lets be original next time.. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## westicle (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for having nothing better to do on a friday night than ban others....

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned because you are are also on a Friday doing nada.


----------



## Moorio (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for knowing that much about english and editing

Sent from my SPH-M900


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 16, 2010)

Moorio said:


> Banned for knowing that much about english and editing
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900

Click to collapse



Hehe banned for being a Junior member


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for having less than 1000 posts 



Captainkrtek said:


> Hehe banned for being a Junior member

Click to collapse


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 16, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having less than 1000 posts

Click to collapse



Banned for having over 10,000 posts


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for having over 10,000 posts

Click to collapse



Banned for Krtek (cartoon I used to watch )


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2010)

bruno1211 said:


> Banned for Krtek (cartoon I used to watch )

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us all about a cartoon you used to watch


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for telling us all about a cartoon you used to watch

Click to collapse



Banned for reposting the mole molesting the fish............


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not realizing that it was consentual touching.....envious?

Click to collapse



banned for pointing out stuff that is too clever for everyone to understand


----------



## Moorio (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for havibg that type of image

Sent from my SPH-M900


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 16, 2010)

Moorio said:


> Banned for knowing that much about english and editing
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900

Click to collapse



Banned because you probably don't know another language


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 16, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> banned for pointing out stuff that is too clever for everyone to understand

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking we aren't as clever as Munderscore..
Edit: damn I didn't see those last 2 posts...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned because you do know another language



Mr. Clown said:


> Banned because you probably don't know another language

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned because you too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned because you too

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to speak chinese

哈哈小丑先生现在不太好


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not being able to speak chinese
> 
> 哈哈小丑先生现在不太好

Click to collapse



Banned because i want to!


----------



## Roxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned because i want to!

Click to collapse


Banned for having the ' awesome naked chicks ' link in his signature ​


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Foxy Roxy said:


> Banned for having the ' awesome naked chicks ' link in his signature ​

Click to collapse



Banned for not having it in yours.


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for not having it in yours.

Click to collapse




Banned for not being hot like Foxy Roxy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2010)

bruno1211 said:


> Banned for not being hot like Foxy Roxy

Click to collapse



Banned *for* being hot like Foxy Roxy 

JK


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for living in a town/city that's a 12 hours 17 mins walk away from me.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for living in a town/city that's a 12 hours 17 mins walk away from me.

Click to collapse



Haha LoL  Banned for not saying your City


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 16, 2010)

It's not very big though 
It's near bracknell.

Banned for presumably being older than me.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned both because you live in the old continent...



MacaronyMax said:


> Haha LoL  Banned for not saying your City

Click to collapse





JimJam707 said:


> It's not very big though
> It's near bracknell.
> 
> Banned for presumably being older than me.

Click to collapse


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for not living in england


----------



## ndwgs (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned because.... I got nothing...

Oh wait... wait I got one.

Banned because.... because.... I thought i got something.

Banned for living with the IRISH!


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for lieing.
Technically they live in ireland.
Not england.


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

Banned for living on an island...

Wait... You two live in the same country, but you (JJ) live in England and he (MacMax) lives in UK???


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 16, 2010)

The UK is the whole thing and england is just england.
Banned for asking questions


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 16, 2010)

banned for confusing people about UK and GB


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> The UK is the whole thing and england is just england.
> Banned for asking questions

Click to collapse



Banned for complicating things

Wales + England + Scotland + N. Ireland (missed something?) = UK a.k.a. GB
Why not just GB???


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2010)

bruno1211 said:


> Banned for living on an island...
> 
> Wait... You two live in the same country, but you (JJ) live in England and he (MacMax) lives in UK???

Click to collapse



Banned because i prefer the look of the GB flag to the England flag


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because i prefer the look of the GB flag to the England flag

Click to collapse




Banned because banning me for lame reason


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 17, 2010)

I bann myself for 30 hrs. because I need it! 
starting just now...
Ce ya


----------



## TangoChen (Oct 17, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> I bann myself for 30 hrs. because I need it!
> starting just now...
> Ce ya

Click to collapse



Banned for not adding such a hot thread to front page


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2010)

TangoChen said:


> Banned for not adding such a hot thread to front page

Click to collapse



Banned because it is on the front page


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned for being with vodafone


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for being with vodafone

Click to collapse




Banned for being with T-Mobile


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 17, 2010)

bruno1211 said:


> Banned for being with T-Mobile

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on TMobile..


----------



## bountyhunter644 (Oct 17, 2010)

Banned cause this is the first time i've posted here since i signed up in 1/09


----------



## Master™ (Oct 17, 2010)

bountyhunter644 said:


> Banned cause this is the first time i've posted here since i signed up in 1/09

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting since you joined back in 09..


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being the first thing I did this morning, which was to ban you to obluvion

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone while having the morning stiffness.. You should always piss first thing in the morning


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 17, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for banning someone while having the morning stiffness.. You should always piss first thing in the morning

Click to collapse



What tha, Dude you are banned for suggesting how M_T_M should handle his junk in the morning.


good day.


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 17, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> What tha, Dude you are banned for suggesting how M_T_M should handle his junk in the morning.
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



That goes for everyone.. banned for not taking my unprofessional opinion seriously..

Sidenote, people call me junk all the time.. I'm gonna laugh and think of morning stiffness everytime it happens now..


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 17, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> That goes for everyone.. banned for not taking my unprofessional opinion seriously..
> 
> Sidenote, people call me junk all the time.. I'm gonna laugh and think of morning stiffness everytime it happens now..

Click to collapse



Banned for lowering the tone of this highly important and on-topic discussion of bans


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 17, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for lowering the tone of this highly important and on-topic discussion of bans

Click to collapse



I apologize and retract my ban. Please forgive me...

No, but really, I ban you for the hell of it..


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 17, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> I apologize and retract my ban. Please forgive me...
> 
> No, but really, I ban you for the hell of it..

Click to collapse



Well... I ban you for retracting a ban. I don't think you're allowed to do that 

(I bet I get banned now for bringing rules into this ban spree )


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 17, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Well... I ban you for retracting a ban. I don't think you're allowed to do that
> 
> (I bet I get banned now for bringing rules into this ban spree )

Click to collapse



I just checked the op...there are no rules... So, I ban you for thinking...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## cchaos (Oct 17, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> I just checked the op...there are no rules... So, I ban you for thinking...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using the XDA app


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 17, 2010)

cchaos said:


> Banned for using the XDA app

Click to collapse



Come on... we've had that one about a zillion times 

Banned for banning someone for using the XDA app... You can't tell if I'm using the XDA app btw  I might be... I might not...


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 17, 2010)

bruno1211 said:


> Banned for Krtek (cartoon I used to watch )

Click to collapse



I dont care that Im not banning the person above, not banned for watching the same show I did as a kid 

Now next person proceed to ban me for not banning


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you , Banned for not banning anybody.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Thank you , Banned for not banning anybody.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving an obvious ban


----------



## ceesheim (Oct 17, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Thank you , Banned for not banning anybody.

Click to collapse




I ban you for using wm6.1 on a phone .

lol , and I ban my self for trying to read this whole thread


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 17, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for giving an obvious ban

Click to collapse



banned for being right.


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

ceesheim said:


> I ban you for using wm6.1 on a phone .
> 
> lol , and I ban my self for trying to read this whole thread

Click to collapse



I ban myself for not trying to read this whole thread...
And for having superawsome avatar...  
B-)


Sent using XDA app from my Desire


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 17, 2010)

ceesheim said:


> I ban you for using wm6.1 on a phone .
> 
> lol , and I ban my self for trying to read this whole thread

Click to collapse



Banned for judging my preferences.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 17, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for being right.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a clown


----------



## ceesheim (Oct 17, 2010)

banned for banning a clown


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 17, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for being a clown

Click to collapse



Banned for judging my appearance and my job.


----------



## ceesheim (Oct 17, 2010)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



and of course you are banned for starting this thread and made me read all of it .


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 17, 2010)

ceesheim said:


> and of course you are banned for starting this thread and made me read all of it .

Click to collapse



Obviously banned for reading it all. It's amazing how many mods ban each other throughout this thread.


good day.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 17, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Obviously banned for reading it all. It's amazing how many mods ban each other throughout this thread.
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Banned because we get bored and come in here to intimidate 
Hope its workin


----------



## ceesheim (Oct 17, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned because we get bored and come in here to intimidate
> Hope its workin

Click to collapse



banned because I feel intimidated


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 17, 2010)

banned because you need to...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 17, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Obviously banned for reading it all. It's amazing how many mods ban each other throughout this thread.
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



banned because you don't understand that we need to relax first here and then go mod and make real bans in the site 

ahhh...good day


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 17, 2010)

ceesheim said:


> banned because I feel intimidated

Click to collapse



Banned for making me find this less intimidating picture.







That so scary now?


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 17, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for making me find this less intimidating picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because its not as intimidating as this


----------



## mikeseth (Oct 17, 2010)

removed.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 17, 2010)

mikeseth said:


> Banned for having a intimidating avatar...
> 
> Definition:
> intimidating present participle of in·tim·i·date
> Verb: Frighten or overawe (someone), esp. in order to make them do what one wants.

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting sarcasm


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 17, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for not getting sarcasm

Click to collapse



Banned for not defining sarcasm...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## ceesheim (Oct 17, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for not defining sarcasm...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not being sarcastic .


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned because I like your banning



M_T_M said:


> Banning everybody for having dreams of banning someone when in all reality there are only a few that have that type of power. I also ban whomever decides to ban me for a less witty and smart ban than mine...be creative when banning or you'll be banned.

Click to collapse


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 18, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I like your banning

Click to collapse



Banned for asking me to stay tunned in your siggy...


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned for having an EVO
(by the way how is it?)



egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for asking me to stay tunned in your siggy...

Click to collapse


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 18, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having an EVO
> (by the way how is it?)

Click to collapse



Banned for *not* having a EVO!


----------



## ceesheim (Oct 18, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned for *not* having a EVO!

Click to collapse



banned for being a mod


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned because you use pyjamas



M_T_M said:


> Look above
> 
> 
> Banned for not being creative and making me ban you while I'm still in pajamas

Click to collapse


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 18, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you use pyjamas

Click to collapse



Banned because of the VAT increase in Portugal!


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 18, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned because of the VAT increase in Portugal!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's raining in the UK


----------



## VOODOOTRIP (Oct 18, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned because it's raining in the UK

Click to collapse



Banned because you sound surprised about this.


sent from my VooDoo phone...


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 18, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making me change my post 6 times since your comment leaves nothing to the imagination to ban you for

Click to collapse



Banned because I just changed my signature in the xda app... 

Look at your phone, look at my phone, now back at your phone, now back to mine. Sadly your phone isn't mine, but if it stopped using that theme, it could look like mine..


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 18, 2010)

ceesheim said:


> banned for being a mod

Click to collapse



Banned for the mismatch between flag and location.


----------



## Just_s (Oct 18, 2010)

You're all banned for making me waste 45 minutes of my Monday morning! I feel like I just got suckered into watching The View!

Edit: I'm banning myself for wasting 48 minutes of my Monday morning _*and*_ for mentioning The View in public.  I'm off to kick my own ass and take in a few hours of Lifetime followed by an Oxygen marathon.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned for only commenting about a ban you would do but didn't 

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned for such strange bann and for not quoting who are you bannning



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for only commenting about a ban you would do but didn't
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for such strange bann and for not quoting who are you bannning

Click to collapse



Banned for not realising  I only just found out how to quote on the xda,app 


Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned for...
Wait you can quote on the XDA app, do tell.


----------



## cchaos (Oct 18, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Come on... we've had that one about a zillion times

Click to collapse



Very well, I see that you want some of my imagination:

Banned for knowing something things I dont, and not showing me where to find out. Helpful, your signature isnt


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 18, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for displaying such ignorance towards an app that you use on a daily basis

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that I spend all my time on XDA's website 


cchaos said:


> Very well, I see that you want some of my imagination:
> 
> Banned for knowing something things I dont, and not showing me where to find out. Helpful, your signature isnt

Click to collapse



Banned for being with Orange.
T-Mobile FTW


----------



## cchaos (Oct 18, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for not realizing that I spend all my time on
> Banned for being with Orange.
> T-Mobile FTW

Click to collapse



Actually I have another phone that is on t-mobile, so youre banned for not even bothering to ask me if Im on any other networks


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned for correcting me.......


----------



## wasupwithuman (Oct 18, 2010)

Ban everyone... for banning each other

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 18, 2010)

Banned for being INSIDE MY HEAD
ROOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAARD


----------



## Master™ (Oct 18, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for being INSIDE MY HEAD
> ROOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAARD

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding like a kid with a speech disorder.. (ROOOOOOAAAAARD) < Like WTF?


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 18, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for sounding like a kid with a speech disorder.. (ROOOOOOAAAAARD) < Like WTF?

Click to collapse



Banned for having a vibrator in you signature!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned for having those lovely ladies naked


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned for being a clown

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned, very uncool... Clownism is a terrible thing...
By the way check the new theme
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=808981

Look at your phone, look at my phone, now back at your phone, now back to mine. Sadly your phone isn't mine, but if it stopped using that theme, it could look like mine..


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 19, 2010)

Wheeeww, I do not know where to begin with that last one.

I pass. Next person wanna tackle it?





good day.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because your indecision


good night.



chopper the dog said:


> Wheeeww, I do not know where to begin with that last one.
> 
> I pass. Next person wanna tackle it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dan-says (Oct 19, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having a website&blog but showing no imagination to ban someone in particular

Click to collapse



Banned for making implicit drug references by posting at exactly 4:20.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 19, 2010)

dan-says said:


> Banned for making implicit drug references by posting at exactly 4:20.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the above poster, Ill let it slide, junior mistake


----------



## Just_s (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned for going easy on the new guy!


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned for making me ban you on my way to school 
Sent from my GT-I5700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because you are going to school mean I´m heading off to bed



JimJam707 said:


> Banned for making me ban you on my way to school
> Sent from my GT-I5700 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 19, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are going to school mean I´m heading off to bed

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping when you should be writing the news.....


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 19, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for taking you this long to realize it
> 
> 
> Banned for disrespecting "Mr. Clown" by calling him just "a clown" .....shame
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for overachieving... 

Look at your phone, look at my phone, now back at your phone, now back to mine. Sadly your phone isn't mine, but if it stopped using that theme, it could look like mine..


----------



## Moorio (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned for not allowing drama queens. Banned for being a pain???? 

Sent from my SPH-M900


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Banned because you think you can tell me when to write news, and banned again for not contemplating I live in another time shedule



conantroutman said:


> Banned for sleeping when you should be writing the news.....

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right



M_T_M said:


> Banned for trying to manipulate Orb's schedule...if he feels like sleeping, let him do it

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for hating on drama queens and finishing your last sentence with a Fargo like accent

Click to collapse



Banned for selling a myTouch 3G for $145 which *'contrary to expectation'* is a pretty good price


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for selling a myTouch 3G for $145 which actualy is a pretty good price

Click to collapse



Banning myself for having to google it to see which phone was the mT3G... 

And... to comply with the rules of the thread, banned for saying "actually", as in "contrary to expectation"


----------



## mrtim123 (Oct 20, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banning myself for having to google it to see which phone was the mT3G...
> 
> And... to comply with the rules of the thread, banned for saying "actually", as in "contrary to expectation"

Click to collapse



banned for using fancy words, and wanting donations


----------



## BodenM (Oct 20, 2010)

mrtim123 said:


> banned for using fancy words, and wanting donations

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting he can't have donations. ;D


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 20, 2010)

Banned because you are on telstra and don´t have a HTC HD2 - T9193 Telstra to sell me



BodenM said:


> Banned for suggesting he can't have donations. ;D

Click to collapse


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Double ban time, anyone lame enough to ban me for double ban gets banned for it...




BodenM said:


> Banned for suggesting he can't have donations. ;D

Click to collapse



Banned for being right 



orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are on telstra and don´t have a HTC HD2 - T9193 Telstra to sell me

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone based on their network


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for threatening me with a ban if I were to ban you for double banning

Click to collapse



(Doing pulsers job )

Banned for banning someone who told you that you were going to get banned if you banned them which you ignored and banned hime anyway


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for calling a Senior Moderator a "hime"

Click to collapse



Banned for being "Inside my Head" and for being anal about typos 

Also banned for selling an antiquated MyTouch 3G


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2010)

leepriestenator said:


> Banned for being "Inside my Head" and for being anal about typos
> 
> Also banned for selling an antiquated MyTouch 3G

Click to collapse



(haha) Banned because i belive someone has already baned him for the head thing


----------



## got-petrol (Oct 20, 2010)

can some body ban me i no ive not been on here long but my posts never get a reply


lol


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 20, 2010)

got-petrol said:


> can some body ban me i no ive not been on here long but my posts never get a reply
> 
> 
> lol

Click to collapse




Baned for asking to be ban...


----------



## Master™ (Oct 20, 2010)

htc fan89 said:


> Baned for asking to be ban...

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of grammar... Should of been: "*Banned* for asking to be *banned*..."


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for lack of grammar... Should of been: "*Banned* for asking to be *banned*..."

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing his other Grammatical error which was spelling ba*nned* like ba*n*ed


----------



## Master™ (Oct 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not noticing his other Grammatical error which was spelling ba*nned* like ba*n*ed

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing that I DID notice that...


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 20, 2010)

Banned for being picky about spelling errors...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2010)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for being picky about spelling errors...

Click to collapse



Banned for using an ellipse  as if you're about to continue.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for using an ellipse  as if you're about to continue.

Click to collapse



Banned for discrimination against ellipses... What did they ever do to you?


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 20, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for discrimination against ellipses... What did they ever do to you?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking and then not really asking for small donations.

Banned for not asking for big truck loads of hard cold cash 



MacaronyMax said:


> (haha) Banned because i belive someone has already baned him for the head thing

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting me to tread through 870+ posts before *BANING*


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 20, 2010)

leepriestenator said:


> Banned for asking and then not really asking for small donations.
> 
> Banned for not asking for big truck loads of hard cold cash

Click to collapse



Banned for not referring to it as cold hard cash.





good day.


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 20, 2010)

Banned for mentioning cash
Ummm cash!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## mrtim123 (Oct 21, 2010)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for mentioning cash
> Ummm cash!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for saying "Ummm cash!!!' and not saying it in a homer simpson voice, complete with urahghhaghchhc noise at the end


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 21, 2010)

Banned because you must read the hole +800 pages and because you were so absent from your Mod duties.

P.s:nice siggy!



leepriestenator said:


> Banned for expecting me to tread through 870+ posts before *BANING*

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you must read the hole +800 pages and because you were so absent from your Mod duties.
> 
> P.s:nice siggy!

Click to collapse



Banned for complementing on his signature


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for complementing on his signature

Click to collapse



Banned for reading others P.s!


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 21, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned for reading others P.s!

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading my PS...

PS. Seems you found it then...


----------



## moSess (Oct 21, 2010)

> Banned for not reading my PS...

Click to collapse



Banned for enforcing literacy.

Ban shield.... ON!!!!!!


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 21, 2010)

moSess said:


> Ban shield.... ON!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this is the cooties game... Ain't no shots, shields, or immunities...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for thinking this is the cooties game... Ain't no shots, shields, or immunities...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using an ellipse as if you were going to continue


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 21, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you must read the hole +800 pages and because you were so absent from your Mod duties.
> 
> P.s:nice siggy!

Click to collapse



Banned for being the reason XDA needs moderators... spammer 



junkdruggler said:


> Banned for thinking this is the cooties game... Ain't no shots, shields, or immunities...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy and not using a desktop to post.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 21, 2010)

Banned because you make me laugh a lot



leepriestenator said:


> Banned for being the reason XDA needs moderators... spammer

Click to collapse


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 21, 2010)

Banned for laughing

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## jdyates (Oct 21, 2010)

leepriestenator said:


> Banned for being lazy and not using a desktop to post.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the XDA android app.

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2010)

jdyates said:


> Banned for not using the XDA android app.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using no emocicons so we can not tell your emotions


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for using no emocicons so we can not tell your emotions

Click to collapse



Banned for an emoticon FAIL 

It's : p, not


----------



## Master™ (Oct 21, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for an emoticon FAIL
> 
> It's : p, not

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking your tongue out..

*Puts up a ban protection shield*


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 21, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for sticking your tongue out..
> 
> *Puts up a ban protection shield*

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to protect yourself

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## webstar1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for sticking your tongue out..
> 
> *Puts up a ban protection shield*

Click to collapse



Banned for using a protection shield

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## webstar1 (Oct 21, 2010)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for trying to protect yourself
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using a HTC desire

(don't get mè wrong I love HTC)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2010)

webstar1 said:


> Banned for using a HTC desire
> 
> (don't get mè wrong I love HTC)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for double posting


----------



## finch273 (Oct 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for double posting

Click to collapse



banned for being an iphone forum mod!


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 22, 2010)

finch273 said:


> banned for being an iphone forum mod!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being one...


----------



## finch273 (Oct 22, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for not being one...

Click to collapse



banned for being stingy 
haha the scotsman, my uncle was living there for years... i know thats not only a legend 

btw why the hell so many mods have to take part on this game 
despite the fact that they could ban for real...seems that xda members are to proper


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 22, 2010)

finch273 said:


> banned for being stingy
> haha the scotsman, my uncle was living there for years... i know thats not only a legend
> 
> btw why the hell so many mods have to take part on this game
> despite the fact that they could ban for real...seems that xda members are to proper

Click to collapse



Banned for logical thinking


----------



## bubby323 (Oct 22, 2010)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for logical thinking

Click to collapse



Banned fo thinking that's even remotely logical. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## dre89 (Oct 22, 2010)

bubby323 said:


> Banned fo thinking that's even remotely logical.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word "remotely"


----------



## webstar1 (Oct 22, 2010)

dre89 said:


> Banned for using the word "remotely"

Click to collapse



Banned for replying at 6:46

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 22, 2010)

Banned because you think we all have the same time table as you, and because I got tired of reading you are using XDA app with a non HTC device



webstar1 said:


> Banned for replying at 6:46
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 22, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for burning both ends of the candle.....posting at 1:00AM

Click to collapse



Banned for being FRIDAY! OH YEAH


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 22, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned for being FRIDAY! OH YEAH

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not finished till 5PM today


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 22, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned because I'm not finished till 5PM today

Click to collapse



Banned because i only start to work at 5PM!


----------



## webstar1 (Oct 22, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned because I only start at 5PM

Click to collapse



Banned for ruining the joy of friday

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 22, 2010)

webstar1 said:


> Banned for ruining the joy of friday
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because the joy of Friday is over in 1 hour


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 22, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned because the joy of Friday started 11 minutes ago.....see ya!!

Click to collapse



Banned because that thing of Friday, only starts in 2 long hours of hard work!


----------



## webstar1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned because that thing of Friday, only starts in 2 long hours of hard work!

Click to collapse



Banned to not understand that we live in different time zones

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 23, 2010)

Banned for banning for the same reason I already banned you before



webstar1 said:


> Banned to not understand that we live in different time zones
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 23, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for banning for the same reason I already banned you before

Click to collapse



Banned for banning
(woot almost to 700 posts)


----------



## Islan06 (Oct 23, 2010)

You are all Banned for banning those who were above and below you...


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 23, 2010)

Banned for having almost 700 posts
Congrats!



htc fan89 said:


> Banned for banning
> (woot almost to 700 posts)

Click to collapse


----------



## BodenM (Oct 23, 2010)

Islan06 said:


> You are all Banned for banning those who were above and below you...

Click to collapse



Banned for multi-banning!


----------



## webstar1 (Oct 23, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for multi-banning!

Click to collapse



Banned for using htc fan89's excuse for banning people

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Islan06 (Oct 23, 2010)

Banishment for banning the banished, banisher's, and noobisher's


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2010)

Islan06 said:


> Banishment for banning the banished, banisher's, and noobisher's

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't ban someone, only Banish them 


Hey this thread is 'Ban the person above you' What if I have my layout to newest first


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you didn't ban someone, only Banish them
> 
> 
> Hey this thread is 'Ban the person above you' What if I have my layout to newest first

Click to collapse



If you do that, then the universe would reverse on itself, so the start and end become one, since I would be banning the next person to post. So I'll ban them for posting after me... 

It's a bit like what would happen if I made thread A redirect to thread B, but thread B redirect to thread A, which redirects to thread B which... (you get the picture )

Banned for making me think astrophysics at 10:31 AM.


----------



## moSess (Oct 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for using an ellipse as if you were going to continue

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone a way someone else was banned.



Master™ said:


> Banned for sticking your tongue out..
> 
> *Puts up a ban protection shield*

Click to collapse



Banned for using my sheild.


----------



## webstar1 (Oct 23, 2010)

moSess said:


> Banned for banning someone a way someone else was banned.
> 
> 
> Banned for using my sheild.

Click to collapse



Banned for creating a ban shield

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 23, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for "seeing" a ban shield....drugs?

Click to collapse



Banned for placing question mark behind drugs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2010)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for placing question mark behind drugs

Click to collapse



Banned because he was only being unsure saying it was drugs, we all knew it was, but M_T_M's not as smart as some of us


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 23, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned to infinity for doubting my cerebellum capacity!!
> My brain has been challenged though out my life to the point where if I was to take it out of my cranial cavity it will show muscles!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving an "r" out.





good day.


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 23, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being anal about those minuscules details

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out that he was being anal


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> Banned for pointing out that he was being anal

Click to collapse



Banned for using my idea of putting links inyour sig which just lead to your page for more page views,  I wanted that phone


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for using my idea of putting links inyour sig which just lead to your page for more page views,  I wanted that phone

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking others can't put links in their Sig

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## atticus182 (Oct 24, 2010)

I ban the person above me for not spelling HTC with capital characters in his sig, but as Htc


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 24, 2010)

atticus182 said:


> I ban the person above me for not spelling HTC with capital characters in his sig, but as Htc

Click to collapse



Banned for making the person above you change their signature..


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for ending your sentence with two full stops.
3 fullstops = Ellipse (...) 1 fullstop = End of sentance (.)


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for ending your sentence with two full stops.
> 3 fullstops = Ellipse (...) 1 fullstop = End of sentance (.)

Click to collapse



Banned for not making up what 2 fullstops could be.. It could have been the "jimjam"..

The second fullstop is to give you time to think about what I just said..


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 24, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for not making up what 2 fullstops could be.. It could have been the "jimjam"..
> 
> The second fullstop is to give you time to think about what I just said..

Click to collapse



Banned for giving explanations, when it shuld be clear to all!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned for giving explanations, when it shuld be clear to all!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's spelt _should_.


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's spelt _should_.

Click to collapse



Banned for using two smiley faces in one sentence


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2010)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for using two smiley faces in one sentence

Click to collapse



Banned because neither of them are actually in a sentence, sentences begin with a capital letter and end with a full stop, they are out side of the full stop, and sentences must have words in them where as it only has smiley's. Point Proved .


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because neither of them are actually in a sentence, sentences begin with a capital letter and end with a full stop, they are out side of the full stop, and sentences must have words in them where as it only has smiley's. Point Proved .

Click to collapse



Just banned.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for the lack of originality on your banning



Zecanilis said:


> Just banned.

Click to collapse


----------



## shinji257 (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for banning the wrong person.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## willsnews (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm banning all of you for touching yourselves at night and being the reason your dad left your mom and being the reason we can't have nice things

Constantanoble


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 24, 2010)

shinji257 said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Samsung device and for double posting

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## willsnews (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for lack of creativity

Constantanoble


----------



## willsnews (Oct 24, 2010)

Touche , yet still Banned till further notice

Constantanoble


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Touche , yet still Banned till further notice
> 
> Constantanoble

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason MTM already banned you for .


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for the very same reason, you must be the one that bann the most in here



M_T_M said:


> *Banned for increasing your post count*

Click to collapse


----------



## willsnews (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for actually typing super duper damn now I've gotta ban my self

Constantanoble


----------



## bubby323 (Oct 24, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for actually typing super duper damn now I've gotta ban my self
> 
> Constantanoble

Click to collapse



Banned for using big words i have to look up to understand. Constantanoble...wha?!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## webstar1 (Oct 24, 2010)

bubby323 said:


> Banned for using big words i have to look up to understand. Constantanoble...wha?!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what constantanoble means

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 25, 2010)

webstar1 said:


> Banned for not knowing what constantanoble means
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for typing constantanople on your phone... see, at least when I do it, you can't tell I was sad enough to type it on the phone


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for not being aware that this thread is only to waste posting space and nothing more



M_T_M said:


> Double ban for wasting valuable posting space discusing that word

Click to collapse


----------



## aNdroidnut (Oct 25, 2010)

banned for having the worlds smallest twiiter link in your sig


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for writing expulsado!!
but you have a point



M_T_M said:


> Banned (expulsado) for making sense....quit it Orb...can't make sense on a senseless thread

Click to collapse


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for having size .00000001 text in your signature.
*Young steve gets his glasses*
Next person may proceed to ban me for:
A) Having glasses
B) not being able to read his signature
Take your pick


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 25, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for having size .00000001 text in your signature.
> *Young steve gets his glasses*
> Next person may proceed to ban me for:
> A) Having glasses
> ...

Click to collapse



B.


good day.


----------



## drizzle67 (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for just typing b. Also banned since no one told me about this thread!!



chopper the dog said:


> B.
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## mrtim123 (Oct 25, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> B.
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



banned for only entering B. What is B. short for? Bananas? Balloons?


----------



## mrtim123 (Oct 25, 2010)

mrtim123 said:


> banned for only entering B. What is B. short for? Bananas? Balloons?

Click to collapse



banning myself for being too slow.


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 25, 2010)

mrtim123 said:


> banned for only entering B. What is B. short for? Bananas? Balloons?

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that my ban was based on a multiple choice as stated by tpam.



good day.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 25, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for not realizing that my ban was based on a multiple choice as stated by tpam.
> 
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining the obvious


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 25, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having to ban you while I'm out of ideas to ban you with

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of creativity.


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for being a moderator cat
(per the signature )


----------



## willsnews (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for banning people while I watched price is right

Constantanoble


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for watching price is right



willsnews said:


> Banned for banning people while I watched price is right
> 
> Constantanoble

Click to collapse


----------



## willsnews (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for NOT watching price is right

Constantanoble


----------



## aNdroidnut (Oct 25, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for NOT watching price is right
> 
> Constantanoble

Click to collapse



banned for making me remember bob barker


----------



## willsnews (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for forgetting him

Constantanoble


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 25, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for forgetting him
> 
> Constantanoble

Click to collapse



Banned for remembering something (wish I could ban myself for that )


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

(o)(o) booby flash ban In response to the redundant ban

Anonymous


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 26, 2010)

willsnews said:


> (o)(o) booby flash ban In response to the redundant ban
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for having huge nipples.



good day.


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 26, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for having huge nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



banned for not factoring in the even bigger boobs


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banning chopper the dog for wanting to sick balls a.k.a the stand by me ban

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned because this thread has lasted for an entire month+! XD Haha


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 26, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this thread has lasted for an entire month+! XD Haha

Click to collapse



Banned for having post 990 on page 99


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 26, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for having post 990 on page 99

Click to collapse



Banned for being the first post on page 100!


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for attentiveness

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 26, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for attentiveness
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing that I notice stuff.


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for recycling

Anonymous


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for making me ban you on my way to holiday.

Sent from my GT-I5700 using XDA App


----------



## captainstu72 (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for banning someone because they made you ban them on your way to holiday.


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for speaking as though you drink zima

Anonymous


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 26, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for even mentioning that nasty drink

Click to collapse



Banned for being aware of the drink's nastiness, implying that you have tried it before.


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for shame of drinking 

Anonymous


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for banning to our Portal Admin



M_T_M said:


> Who told!!??
> Banned for implying of me ingesting such drink..... I'll never!!!
> *runs to fridge to hide the last two Zimas*

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for banning to our Portal Admin

Click to collapse



Banned for banning our Upgrading/Mod&Unlocking/ Wallaby/Vox Forum Mod


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for being an iPhone-Developers Mod 

On a side note: Congrats



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for banning our Upgrading/Mod&Unlocking/ Wallaby/Vox Forum Mod

Click to collapse


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for looking like beyonce

Anonymous


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 26, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for looking like beyonce
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for trying to make sence of senceless thread

Anonymous


----------



## egzthunder1 (Oct 26, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for trying to make sence of senceless thread
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling sense and senseless.


----------



## MenoDev (Oct 26, 2010)

So this thread is about banning banners? hehe


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for over achieving

Anonymous


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for being an iPhone-Developers Mod
> 
> On a side note: Congrats

Click to collapse



Banned because I am also a soon to be (hopefully anyway) news writer 

And Thanks btw 




M_T_M said:


> Banned for banning Macarony and then congratulating him...sending mix signals is a punishable offense with banning

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'ed


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for having a future

Anonymous


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for having a future
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned because your just making random stuff up to post boost


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 26, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your just making random stuff up to post boost

Click to collapse



Banned for not ignoring the spam banner.. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Deodexed (Oct 26, 2010)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



are we just posting to post? I know I am! I have only a few more to go because i have an important rom release and this is what we have to do to get links enabled.. kinda silly but ok.


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for cheating I dont care about post counts im just having fun

Anonymous


----------



## Deodexed (Oct 26, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for cheating I dont care about post counts im just having fun
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



ha ha thats funny


----------



## Deodexed (Oct 26, 2010)

Deodexed said:


> ha ha thats funny

Click to collapse



I ban for having to have so many post in order to release a good post with download links!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having no clue of what's being done here.....clueless ban

Click to collapse



Banned because what's happening is that he's going round the forums in off topic to get enough posts to post links and not have a timed post limit


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 26, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because what's happening is that he's going round the forums in off topic to get enough posts to post links and not have a timed post limit

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too slow to understand what's going on! And because I'll probably be banned for being to slow...


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banned for not being sure if you'd be banned

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 26, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for not being sure if you'd be banned
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned because you always happen to be the one to ban me...like a banning stalker. >.<


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you always happen to be the one to ban me...like a banning stalker. >.<

Click to collapse



Banned because he is


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 26, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because he is

Click to collapse



Banned because you noticed it like I did and because I like your sig with the fighting Kirbys/Smileys.


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Banning you both for  bromance.......just stop being so banable

Anonymous


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banning you both for  bromance.......just stop being so banable
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



(lol) Banned because it's not bromance, it's just Bromantic 


(JK!!!!! )


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 26, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> (lol) Banned because it's not bromance, it's just Bromantic
> 
> 
> (JK!!!!! )

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to take me out to dinner first  

I am not a cheap hussy and must be treated better than this!  

jk Q('-'Q) Bam!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you have to take me out to dinner first
> 
> I am not a cheap hussy and must be treated better than this!
> 
> jk Q('-'Q) Bam!

Click to collapse



Haha Banned for making me LoL !


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 26, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Banned for making me LoL !

Click to collapse



Banned for possibly not actually laughing out loud when you typed "LOL"....

It just makes no sense! We should start putting lqtm...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for possibly not actually laughing out loud when you typed "LOL"....
> 
> It just makes no sense! We should start putting lqtm...

Click to collapse



Banned because i was lqtm   But that makes sense yeah


----------



## willsnews (Oct 26, 2010)

Glaad ban

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 26, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Glaad ban
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned because you smell like hateraid...>_>


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you smell like hateraid...>_>

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot to.........i dunno.

still banned ​


twitch153 said:


> Banned because you have to take me out to dinner first
> 
> I am not a cheap hussy and must be treated better than this!
> 
> jk Q('-'Q) Bam!

Click to collapse



It's 2010. Nobody has money for dinner


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for being broke .......hobo ban

Anonymous


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for being broke .......hobo ban
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Spare some bans? Spare bans? 

Banned for banning me for financial status


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for being broke .......hobo ban
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Hobo ban indeed. Banned because we agree that he is a hobo!

Get a job ban! Or...prostitution is always an option...it's just not legal in the US and most other places.


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for being a begger b.k.a. Spange ban

Anonymous


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Hobo ban indeed. Banned because we agree that he is a hobo!
> 
> Get a job ban! Or...prostitution is always an option...it's just not legal in the US and most other places.

Click to collapse




You got a job for me? Best Buy ain't even hiring 



willsnews said:


> Banned for being a begger b.k.a. Spange ban
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me a job and having post 1040


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> You got a job for me? Best Buy ain't even hiring
> 
> 
> Banned for not giving me a job and having post 1040

Click to collapse



BANNED! For asking me for things! And double banned for thinking I was 1040 when I was 1039!

Well...I could make you my personal house servant.

Just promise not to steal all my DVDs like my last one...she was a shifty one >.>


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> BANNED! For asking me for things! And double banned for thinking I was 1040 when I was 1039!
> 
> Well...I could make you my personal house servant.
> 
> Just promise not to steal all my DVDs like my last one...she was a shifty one >.>

Click to collapse



But it's customary for us illegal workers to steal DVDs until we have respectable collections. 

Banned for not giving me DVDs


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> But it's customary for us illegal workers to steal DVDs until we have respectable collections.
> 
> Banned for not giving me DVDs

Click to collapse



No! You need more lemon pledge first!

Banned for referencing family guy!


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> No! You need more lemon pledge first!
> 
> Banned for referencing family guy!

Click to collapse



No, no, I stay 

Banned for knowing about that reference


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> No, no, I stay
> 
> Banned for knowing about that reference

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to stay! 

And banned because you're back on here after being banned! 

and banned because you are trying to dive into my mind and implant the knowledge that I knew about this alleged reference!


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for trying to stay!
> 
> And banned because you're back on here after being banned!
> 
> and banned because you are trying to dive into my mind and implant the knowledge that I knew about this alleged reference!

Click to collapse



Banned because you think I have the power of Area 51


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you think I have the power of Area 51

Click to collapse



Double banned because me and you have been battling for almost an entire page and because you think I don't know about the area 51 powers you are trying to hide!


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 27, 2010)

twitch and rr you guys are done, banned, kaput, suspended, accounts disabled, finished. Would you guys become facebook friends already. And willsnews your done too.



good day


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

chopper the dog, you are banned for assuming I have a Facebook account. you are banned for using the word kaput. That word is copyrighted by me.


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> twitch and rr you guys are done, banned, kaput, suspended, accounts disabled, finished. Would you guys become facebook friends already. And willsnews your done too.
> 
> 
> 
> good day

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to convert me to facebook! D:<

Down with social networking websites like facebook! Forums are way better and don't destroy relationships or lives! Plus...most people wouldn't check XDA before hiring someone for a job! haha


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for banning facebook users I'm a piercer and have made lots of money from facebook.        I feel a ban coming my way

Anonymous


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for using Facebook. BAM.




twitch153 said:


> Banned for trying to convert me to facebook! D:<
> 
> Down with social networking websites like facebook! Forums are way better and don't destroy relationships or lives! Plus...most people wouldn't check XDA before hiring someone for a job! haha

Click to collapse



Finally. Someone who gets it. I've heard stories about employers checking Facebook


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for using Facebook. BAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally. Someone who gets it. I've heard stories about employers checking Facebook

Click to collapse



Banned for being the second one within these last three pages to use "bam" (First was me! )!!!!

Hell yeah! Not only do future employers but so do colleges too! That's why it's bad because it makes our personal business available at the click of a button...socialism!


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being the second one within these last three pages to use "bam" (First was me! )!!!!
> 
> Hell yeah! Not only do future employers but so do colleges too! That's why it's bad because it makes our personal business available at the click of a button...socialism!

Click to collapse



Banned because now I have to type.

About the Facebook thing: Why don't I just put my damn Social Security number on the Internet


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because now I have to type.
> 
> About the Facebook thing: Why don't I just put my damn Social Security number on the Internet

Click to collapse



Banned because you never *have* to do anything.

FB: My entire family has one and they ask me to make one and I just say "Here's my number, text or call"


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you never *have* to do anything.
> 
> FB: My entire family has one and they ask me to make one and I just say "Here's my number, text or call"

Click to collapse



Banned for not suggesting creating an off topic thread 

I've been nagged hundreds of times to make one, hell, even getting emails from people trying to get me to make one, all get the same answer - NO.


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for staying on the facebook topic as if we were actually on it 

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for staying on the facebook topic as if we were actually on it
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not actually anonymous!


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for calling people out on there flaws      the do you feel like a big man ban

Anonymous


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

And banned for not knowing xda is also on facebook

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for calling people out on there flaws      the do you feel like a big man ban
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned because I do feel like a big man!  And to all that read this post...you are banned for assuming that this is a sexual innuendo! 

I know they are on there but XDA needs to be to spread the word of the XDA because there are mindless facebook zombies everywhere!


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for coming out of the closet on an xda forum

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for coming out of the closet on an xda forum
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Double banned for bringing back up the facebook topic and for assuming I was even in a closet...I'm in my computer room silly


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for calling another man silly. Do you also say tummy toof ache?

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for calling another man silly. Do you also say tummy toof ache?
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to harsh my mellow dude. Yeah sometimes if I gots a tummy ache I have my girl rub my tummy for me


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for talking about closets.


----------



## drewtang (Oct 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for trying to harsh my mellow dude. Yeah sometimes if I gots a tummy ache I have my girl rub my tummy for me

Click to collapse



Banned for saying "harsh my mellow", cause you sound like a hippie 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

drewtang said:


> Banned for saying "harsh my mellow", cause you sound like a hippie
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me because of something I meant to do to ban someone else because I wanted to ban him and by the time you read all of this you'll realize I'm just trying to say ban or a different form of ban in this one post...ban ban ban...banner!


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for not creating a very good ban plan

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for not creating a very good ban plan
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for rhyming, you ain't Doctor Sues


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for spending two hours on that

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for spending two hours on that
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll be back tomorrow! With weapons!


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for spending two hours on that
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it was 2 hours. It was 2 minutes


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for needing and bringing weapons

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for needing and bringing weapons
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that I was referencing terminator


----------



## westicle (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for not referencing the sherminator

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2010)

vazquezcmp said:


> I [HIGHLIGHT]ban you all[/HIGHLIGHT] for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



Well just letting everybody know, you were all banned before you even posted in this thread


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for not naming yourself maxarony 

Anonymous


----------



## captainstu72 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for not naming yourself maxarony
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



banned for saying i drink something called zima. WTF is zima...

<revenge ban>


----------



## mohitsapru (Oct 27, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> banned for saying i drink something called zima. WTF is zima...
> 
> <revenge ban>

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing what is zima... zima is something


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for degrading someone else's favorite drink



M_T_M said:


> Banned for not knowing what Zima is (you haven't miss a thing though ...nasty drink)

Click to collapse


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 27, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for degrading someone else's favorite drink

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that Zima would be anyones favorite drink..

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for rambling

Anonymous


----------



## aNdroidnut (Oct 27, 2010)

banned for all this talk about zima's with no mention of jolly ranchers


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for rambling
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse





aNdroidnut said:


> banned for all this talk about zima's with no mention of jolly ranchers

Click to collapse



I ban you both for not quoting the person you banned..


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> I ban you both for not quoting the person you banned..

Click to collapse




Ramble ban was for everyone now your banned 
Anonymous


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

That's it

BANHAMMER! E NAY CHUK!





​Everybody gets hit by it. No chance of recovery.


----------



## Akulamenuri (Oct 27, 2010)

Ban for the bogus speedtest in his sig


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

Akulamenuri said:


> Ban for the bogus speedtest in his sig

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking at the "Proof ------> CLICK Here" link below it


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for needing visual aids

Anonymous


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for needing visual aids
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for creating space, because it's M_T_M time (again and again and again and again...) to ban!

ps: and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for not looking at the "Proof ------> CLICK Here" link below it

Click to collapse



F*** ME!!!!!!!!  Where do you live to get them kind of speeds 





(although i am downloading when it did that, i'll try again later, oh and btw im paying for 8mp/s broadband)
Edit: It would take you 3 minutes 25 to download what i'm downloading, and me 2 + hours 

Banned for having like the most awesome data speed ever


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for being a non believer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anonymous


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well just letting everybody know, you were all banned before you even posted in this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for cheating.



willsnews said:


> Banned for not naming yourself maxarony
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for increasing Mike's workload by encouraging more name changes


----------



## 42turkeys (Oct 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> F*** ME!!!!!!!!  Where do you live to get them kind of speeds
> 
> (although i am downloading when it did that, i'll try again later, oh and btw im paying for 8mp/s broadband)
> Edit: It would take you 3 minutes 25 to download what i'm downloading, and me 2 + hours
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a username similar to what everyone at school calls me. (My real name is Max Marroni and everyone calls me Max Macarony lol)

edit: Grr I should've pressed F5... grr sorry


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for being a feminine hygiene product                                                     douche ban

Anonymous


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2010)

42turkeys said:


> Banned for having a username similar to what everyone at school calls me. (My real name is Max Marroni and everyone calls me Max Macarony lol)
> 
> edit: Grr I should've pressed F5... grr sorry

Click to collapse



Haha Banned because thats awesome  

And Willsnews let some one else ban me please, just once


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Banned because thats awesome
> 
> And Willsnews let some one else ban me please, just once

Click to collapse



Banned for caring who you are banned by...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 27, 2010)

@Max Banned for welcoming me on iPhone Developers 
@junkdruggler Banned for posting while I was typing :/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned and congratulated while being banned on you demotion/promotion as News writer for the IDie Phone forum
> I have mix feeling about this as you can see...first of all you left me to deal with your android compadres by myself and then you go to the dark side
> JK: congrats mate...you'll do just fine
> 
> PS: I will ban whomever bans me for showing my soft side

Click to collapse



Haha Thanks Mate  

Well then I guess im going to have to ban you for your mean side


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned and congratulated while being banned on you demotion/promotion as News writer for the IDie Phone forum
> I have mix feeling about this as you can see...first of all you left me to deal with your android compadres by myself and then you go to the dark side
> JK: congrats mate...you'll do just fine
> 
> PS: I will ban whomever bans me for showing my soft side

Click to collapse



Banned for showing your soft side and because I know I'm gonna get a huge pile of banned slammed onto me anyways!


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Thanks Mate
> 
> Well then I guess im going to have to ban you for your mean side

Click to collapse



Banned for banning while I was banning! >.< Simul-banned!


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for double posting


----------



## willsnews (Oct 27, 2010)

Banned for pride of double post notice, double post boast ban

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for double posting

Click to collapse



BANNEDANA! Because I'm eating a banana  And it sounds like Bandanna! So it's a double hitter!


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for pride of double post notice, double post boast ban
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for having to title every reason you ban someone


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

I launch 1000 nuclear missiles, as a consequence, we're all banned.


From life.


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> I launch 1000 nuclear missiles, as a consequence, we're all banned.
> 
> 
> From life.

Click to collapse



Nuke fail, all the missiles were duds. But as a consequence of nuclear terrorism, you are banned from life


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Nuke fail, all the missiles were duds. But as a consequence of nuclear terrorism, you are banned from life

Click to collapse



You are banned for figuring out my plot 



MacaronyMax said:


> F*** ME!!!!!!!!  Where do you live to get them kind of speeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're gonna be pissed and want to ban me some more....






heh heh


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> You are banned for figuring out my plot
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMFG!!!! How do you get these speeds!!!!!! 
Banned for not answering my queston about where do you live to get these speeds 


edit: got mine up to 762kb/s still no where near you 47xxx though


----------



## Zecanilis (Oct 28, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....Banned for using copy and paste....
> 
> Yeah....I went there

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing of copy paste! I'm original! All typed letter by letter! 



MacaronyMax said:


> OMFG!!!! How do you get these speeds!!!!!!
> Banned for not answering my queston about where do you live to get these speeds
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a speed addict!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned for being a speed addict!

Click to collapse



You cant blame me  Just look at them !!!!


Banned for blaming me


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> You cant blame me  Just look at them !!!!
> 
> 
> Banned for blaming me

Click to collapse



1) Banned for playing the blame game

2) NYC


----------



## willsnews (Oct 28, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> 1) Banned for playing the blame game
> 
> 2) NYC

Click to collapse



Banned for my amusement

Anonymous


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned since I am awesome.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> 1) Banned for playing the blame game
> 
> 2) NYC

Click to collapse



Banned because you are soo Lucky


----------



## willsnews (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned for noone else banning you
Sorry dude thems the breaks
Anonymous


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for noone else banning you
> Sorry dude thems the breaks
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned because it's because they're scared of my moderator powers!


----------



## willsnews (Oct 28, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for using the word "noone"....only known to people with a high IQ...how did you know about it?

Click to collapse



Banned for implication of idiocy I'm an alcoholic not an idiot theres a difference, it might not be a big difference but there is one

Anonymous


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 28, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for implication of idiocy I'm an alcoholic not an idiot theres a difference, it might not be a big difference but there is one
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned because they have the same side effects.


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you are soo Lucky

Click to collapse



banned fir hating my luck 



twitch153 said:


> Banned because they have the same side effects.

Click to collapse



Banned fir no reason whatsoever


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 28, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned fir no reason whatsoever

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing your "i" with your "o". Learn your vowels! "Y" is the only one that can be a vowel when it wants to be!


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for confusing your "i" with your "o". Learn your vowels! "Y" is the only one that can be a vowel when it wants to be!

Click to collapse



banned for making me notice a typo


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 28, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned for making me notice a typo

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing it yourself


----------



## bubano (Oct 28, 2010)

Banned for too slow.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 28, 2010)

bubano said:


> Banned for too slow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not making a complete sentence.


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not making a complete sentence.

Click to collapse



Banned for banned 

There. Another incoherent line full of babble.


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 28, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for banned
> 
> There. Another incoherent line full of babble.

Click to collapse



Banned because you stole my cookies!


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 28, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for allowing that guy to steal you cookies...I'd call Chuck Norris if I was you
> Banned for thinking that "you" could contact Chick Norris....he's on his way to contact you already

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him Chick Norris! Now he's going to look at you until you explode! Which should be riiiiight about.......now! Bam! You're exploded...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 28, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for allowing that guy to steal you cookies...I'd call Chuck Norris if I was you
> Banned for thinking that "you" could contact Chick Norris....he's on his way to contact you already

Click to collapse



banned for calling "Chuck Norris - _Chick_ Norris"


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 28, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for showing up like that, out of the blue
> welcome back Señor Payaso

Click to collapse



Banned for saying everything in English besides "Señor Payaso"!
Language fail!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 28, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for showing up like that, out of the blue
> welcome back Señor Payaso

Click to collapse



Thanks M_T_M, and banned for not following up the FSM Mod talk where I posted that I was back


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Thanks M_T_M, and banned for not following up the FSM Mod talk where I posted that I was back

Click to collapse



Mr Clowns Back!!!   Wher've you been?

Banned because I was walking down Oxford street earlier when me and my friends went to HMV, in HMV in the movies section was the movie IT, and on the front of it was you so I shouted out Its Mr.Clown! Making me look wierd


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mr Clowns Back!!!   Wher've you been?
> 
> Banned because I was walking down Oxford street earlier when me and my friends went to HMV, in HMV in the movies section was the movie IT, and on the front of it was you so I shouted out Its Mr.Clown! Making me look wierd

Click to collapse



Banned for going to HMV


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 29, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for going to HMV

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on the HMV!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for hating on the HMV!

Click to collapse



Banned because its 1.15 AM here in the uk and im too tired to hink of a good reason to ban you! Oh an cuz Mr.Clown hasnt replied yet


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because its 1.15 AM here in the uk and im too tired to hink of a good reason to ban you! Oh an cuz Mr.Clown hasnt replied yet

Click to collapse



Well my good sir you're banned for being up at a ridiculous hour of the night banning people without a reason while waiting for a clown  As awesome as said clown may be haha


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned because......well I've run out of reasons


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 29, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because......well I've run out of reasons

Click to collapse



Banned because I won  What did I win?! I HAVE NO CLUE!


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned because you stole my caek


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 29, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you stole my caek

Click to collapse



Banned for the use of house! As hilarious as it may be! xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Well my good sir you're banned for being up at a ridiculous hour of the night banning people without a reason while waiting for a clown  As awesome as said clown may be haha

Click to collapse



Banned becuase technically it's morning 



rr5678 said:


> Banned because you stole my caek

Click to collapse



Banned because thats awesome and for mis spelling cake


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the use of house! As hilarious as it may be! xD

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to ban him!


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the use of house! As hilarious as it may be! xD

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so.


MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for beating me to ban him!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to ban me


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 29, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I said so.
> 
> 
> Banned for trying to ban me

Click to collapse



Banned for your illogical reasons for banning! AND! You're still banned from life for that nuke plan you had that majorly failed ....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your illogical reasons for banning! AND! You're still banned from life for that nuke plan you had that majorly failed ....

Click to collapse



cdvfbgyuiol9p0-ht7uyhfrecdaxcdfvbghnjymuk,lop;[[polkijuy


Banned because im soo sooo tired  but promised gf id stay up wiv her till half 2 

30more mins


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> cdvfbgyuiol9p0-ht7uyhfrecdaxcdfvbghnjymuk,lop;[[polkijuy
> 
> 
> Banned because im soo sooo tired  but promised gf id stay up wiv her till half 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that sounds like a sexual reference haha  

Well, banned for staying up too late as well!


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your illogical reasons for banning! AND! You're still banned from life for that nuke plan you had that majorly failed ....

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning my nuke plan


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because its 1.15 AM here in the uk and im too tired to hink of a good reason to ban you! Oh an cuz Mr.Clown hasnt replied yet

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't sleep


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for mentioning my nuke plan

Click to collapse



Banned because I have abetter plan


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned because you can't sleep

Click to collapse



Banned because your back and you havent answered my questions a page or two back  

Here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8881823&postcount=1143


----------



## willsnews (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for calling "Chuck Norris - _Chick_ Norris"

Click to collapse




 Ban ban richie Banned cause they do all float down here 
Anonymous


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Ban ban richie Banned cause they do all float down here
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned because I can ban you!  If you sign up at iphone-devs atleast anyway


----------



## ksizzle9 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bannned because I put my banning shoes on. 

Sent from my SCH-I500-Fascinate using XDA App


----------



## willsnews (Oct 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I can ban you!  If you sign up at iphone-devs atleast anyway

Click to collapse



Hey fun is fun but don't get to serious....banned cause you would actually ban me :lost and scared:


Anonymous


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned because my arm hurts


----------



## willsnews (Oct 29, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because my arm hurts

Click to collapse



Banned for spanking it to the xda forum

Anonymous


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for spanking it to the xda forum
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



OH YES! THE TECHNICAL TERMS! YEAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! 


banned because you're wrong. I slammed my arm on a nail by accident. I didn't see it


----------



## willsnews (Oct 29, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> OH YES! THE TECHNICAL TERMS! YEAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!
> 
> 
> banned because you're wrong. I slammed my arm on a nail by accident. I didn't see it

Click to collapse




You didn't see it cause Nobody told you doing that will make you go blind ,banned for lying
Anonymous


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2010)

willsnews said:


> You didn't see it cause Nobody told you doing that will make you go blind ,banned for lying
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



OH MAN I'M BLIND.

Banned for lying about lying


----------



## moSess (Oct 29, 2010)

All Banned because I can't stop coming back to this thread to see how you all have been banned!!!!


----------



## drewtang (Oct 29, 2010)

moSess said:


> All Banned because I can't stop coming back to this thread to see how you all have been banned!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being named a biblical character and not making a biblical reference in your banning.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Hey fun is fun but don't get to serious....banned cause you would actually ban me :lost and scared:
> 
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse




Banned because I was only joking  I'd only ban for Spam  Or other reasons against the forums rules


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I was only joking  I'd only ban for Spam  Or other reasons against the forums rules

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm awake and it's 7AM


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for demonstrating no control over you addiction to this site and banning someone so early....show some restrain

Click to collapse



Banned because you did the same thing


----------



## willsnews (Oct 29, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you did the same thing

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm back

Anonymous


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for demonstrating no control over you addiction to this site and banning someone so early....show some restrain

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me for that  I was banning at 2AM


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned for actually having the power to properly ban me. :bows:


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2010)

Banned because I said you're banned.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for actually having the power to properly ban me. :bows:

Click to collapse



Banned because you made me spell out in my head _Big elephants can always understand small elephants_ when spelling because


----------



## willsnews (Oct 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I was only joking  I'd only ban for Spam  Or other reasons against the forums rules

Click to collapse



 Is your name tatu are you seeing airplanes cause I swear your living on fantasy island if you think your not getting banned right now              p.s. I agree spam is bad 

Anonymous


----------



## junkdruggler (Oct 29, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Is your name tatu are you seeing airplanes cause I swear your living on fantasy island if you think your not getting banned right now              p.s. I agree spam is bad
> 
> Anonymous

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone and for the abnoxious anonymous signature, even though your name is at the top of all of your posts

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## link5186 (Oct 29, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for not banning anyone and for the abnoxious anonymous signature, even though your name is at the top of all of your posts
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling obnoxious.


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 29, 2010)

banned for correcting his grammar


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for correcting his grammar

Click to collapse



Banned for not answering my question which I've banned you for three times already


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mr Clowns Back!!!   Wher've you been?
> 
> Banned because I was walking down Oxford street earlier when me and my friends went to HMV, in HMV in the movies section was the movie IT, and on the front of it was you so I shouted out Its Mr.Clown! Making me look wierd

Click to collapse



Banned because you made me realize of your thread some pages back...ahh and for screaming (not because of fear, because you know I'm on xda also)

I wasn't around since I took some days off to go to england to promote "IT" in HMV movies


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned because you made me realize of your thread some pages back...ahh and for screaming (not because of fear, because you know I'm on xda also)
> 
> I wasn't around since I took some days off to go to england to promote "IT" in HMV movies

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting a movie that came out before I was born.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned because you made me realize of your thread some pages back...ahh and for screaming (not because of fear, because you know I'm on xda also)
> 
> I wasn't around since I took some days off to go to england to promote "IT" in HMV movies

Click to collapse



Banned for being back  (couldn't think of anything better)


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 30, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for being back  (couldn't think of anything better)

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking hard enough.
Dont think too hard, dont want you to get a headache now!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned for ambivalent banning



Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for not thinking hard enough.
> Dont think too hard, dont want you to get a headache now!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for ambivalent banning

Click to collapse



Banned because you are banning for ambivalence.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you are banning for ambivalence.

Click to collapse



Banned because I know what ambivalence means


----------



## slc334 (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned for persuading others to ban!

Sent from my GT-I9000M using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 30, 2010)

slc334 said:


> Banned for persuading others to ban!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that all technologically inclined people can use Jedi mind tricks


----------



## okie03 (Oct 30, 2010)

You are banned for banning others.


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 30, 2010)

okie03 said:


> You are banned for banning others.

Click to collapse



Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for hypocrisy

Click to collapse



Banned for being from the intestines of a buffalo


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being from the intestines of a buffalo

Click to collapse




Banned for thinking I'm that small to live in there!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking I'm that small to live in there!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that a tape worm is small


----------



## dynamikd (Oct 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that a tape worm is small

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting about the small tapeworms! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 30, 2010)

dynamikd said:


> Banned for forgetting about the small tapeworms!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for winking at me with your sd card details.


good day.


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 30, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for winking at me with your sd card details.
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying good day.


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for saying good day.

Click to collapse



Banned for lacking good manners


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned for knowing what manners are


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for knowing what manners are

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that having manners is a reason to be banned!


----------



## Ventrik101 (Oct 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking that having manners is a reason to be banned!

Click to collapse



Banned; because apparently I can due to the simple nature of this thread.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned because you started this thread and never came back to see what become 



vazquezcmp said:


> *OP* I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Ventrik101 (Oct 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you started this thread and never came back to see what become

Click to collapse



Banned because you failed to ban the user above you. Thus leaving me unbanned and free to ban-hammer all I see fit to ban.


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ventrik101 said:


> Banned because you failed to ban the user above you. Thus leaving me unbanned and free to ban-hammer all I see fit to ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the banhammer.


----------



## dynamikd (Oct 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for mentioning the banhammer.

Click to collapse



Banned for not respecting the ban hammer! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned for respecting the ban hammer


----------



## Luka92 (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned for having the devils number in ur nick...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2010)

Luka92 said:


> Banned for having the devils number in ur nick...

Click to collapse



Banned for buying an iphone


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 30, 2010)

dynamikd said:


> Banned for not respecting the ban hammer!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for talking of the hammer without having seen it... 



husam666 said:


> Banned for respecting the ban hammer

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning the strength of the pneumatic hammer.



husam666 said:


> Banned for buying an iphone

Click to collapse



Banned for not pointing him to http://www.iphone-developers.com


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned for being a moderator


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being a moderator

Click to collapse



Banned because you just failed the game :]


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 30, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Emoticon FAIL! :]????  Hence banned 'till pigs fly

Click to collapse



wait... you've been on a plane!


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 30, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> wait... you've been on a plane!

Click to collapse



Banned for backing me up  Which...really doesn't deserve a ban haha 

Yes! But it wasn't an emoticon fail if that's what I meant to do...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 30, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> wait... you've been on a plane!

Click to collapse



banned for not banning


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for not banning

Click to collapse



Banned for being in a Movie


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 30, 2010)

Banned because this thread told me to.
I'm sorry.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because this thread told me to.
> I'm sorry.

Click to collapse



Haha 

Banned for being scared of this photo of Mr.Clown in the morning


----------



## elander (Oct 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha
> 
> Banned for being scared of this photo of Mr.Clown in the morning

Click to collapse



banned for KNOWING what does Mr. clown looks like in the morning...ups


----------



## pykler (Oct 30, 2010)

atticus182 said:


> I ban the person above me for not spelling HTC with capital characters in his sig, but as Htc

Click to collapse



banned for being an htc fanboy


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2010)

Banned for not being an hTC fan



pykler said:


> banned for being an htc fanboy

Click to collapse


----------



## Ventrik101 (Oct 31, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not being an hTC fan

Click to collapse



I'm drunk, you're probably sober: banned.


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ventrik101 said:


> I'm drunk, you're probably sober: banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming drunk people don't go on xda haha


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 31, 2010)

Banned for having the ceepee on your hard drive. Oh, FBI! That's the sicko!


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 31, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for having the ceepee on your hard drive. Oh, FBI! That's the sicko!

Click to collapse



Banned for generalizing! That post could have been for any of the sickos in this thread


----------



## daniel60104 (Oct 31, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for generalizing! That post could have been for any of the sickos in this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for posting after being banned =P

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 31, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for imlpying that Mr. Clown looks like that anytime of the day....plus he will ban you for real...soooo, come on edit button!

Click to collapse



banned for being absolutely right


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 31, 2010)

Banned for having fun. Fun is illegal!


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 31, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for having fun. Fun is illegal!

Click to collapse



banned for being grumpy!!!

FUN FUN FUN!!!

just got back from playing rugby!!

We won 10-5

we were playing winchester they are good!


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 31, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> banned for being grumpy!!!
> 
> FUN FUN FUN!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the link in your signature being an Engadget clone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for the link in your signature being an Engadget clone

Click to collapse



Haha Oh Yeah 

Banned because it's a cross between Gizmondo and Engadget


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 31, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Oh Yeah
> 
> Banned because it's a cross between Gizmondo and Engadget

Click to collapse



i stopped writing for the site, becoming to much like engadget!!!

banned for pointing out little mistakes!!

EDIT: Changed sig,

just remembered as well to change my device to nexus one as i have got one recently!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats on the new Phone! 

Banned for having a nicer/newer phone than me


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 31, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats on the new Phone!
> 
> Banned for having a nicer/newer phone than me

Click to collapse



banned for being jealous,

hero's still a great phone!


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 31, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats on the new Phone!
> 
> Banned for having a nicer/newer phone than me

Click to collapse



Superbanned for having a Hero 



Zd0s said:


> banned for being jealous,
> 
> hero's still a great phone!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a nexus one


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 31, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Superbanned for having a Hero
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for having a nexus one

Click to collapse



banned for being a "proud" owner of a hd2


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2010)

Double banned for daring to compare XDA to engadget!!



Zd0s said:


> i stopped writing for the site, becoming to much like engadget!!!
> 
> banned for pointing out little mistakes!!

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 31, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Double banned for daring to compare XDA to engadget!!

Click to collapse



Ultra banned for thinking he was talking about XDA. There's a website that looks just like Engadget


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 31, 2010)

my oh my I love xda.

banned for making orb 3000 look stupid


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 31, 2010)

banned for mentioning engadget


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2010)

Banned because i can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw i found this cool emote on another forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, link: http://www.aioboards.com/images/smilies/ban.gif

For more check this link: http://www.aioboards.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&editorid=vB_Editor_QR

haha its Gibbs from ncis


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 31, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> banned for being a "proud" owner of a hd2

Click to collapse



banned for reading my old signature



Zd0s said:


> my oh my I love xda.
> 
> banned for making orb 3000 look stupid

Click to collapse



banned for banning me for making someone look stupid 


husam666 said:


> Banned because i can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because of the smiley bombardment


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for offering emoticons so we can illustrate our bans.....lack of imagination, you have  (Banned Yoda stile  )

Click to collapse







Banned for not accepting my offer , and thinking that i have a lack of imagination


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 31, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for allowing me to hurt your feelings....in mothet Russia you don't hurt feelings...feelings hurt you

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping my ban


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> As I said before....read above
> Banned....just plain ban

Click to collapse



Banned for watching Ray William Johnson, and saying mother Russia instead of Soviet Russia


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 31, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for watching Ray William Johnson, and saying mother Russia instead of Soviet Russia

Click to collapse



banned because no one likes uuuuuu!


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 31, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for mentioning someone I don't know and correcting me on my mother Russia joke

Click to collapse



banned for not banning me!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2010)

banned for trying to be smart a**


----------



## Zd0s (Oct 31, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for using that word.....that will get you banned for reals

Click to collapse



banned for trying to sound like a teenager

yeah man for reals innit!


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 31, 2010)

Banned because he possibly could be a teenager! Don't be hatin' hoe!

Sent from my G1


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2010)

Banned cuz it's Mr. Clown's 31 birthday

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned cuz it's Mr. Clown's 31 birthday
> 
> Happy Birthday!

Click to collapse



Banned because I wondered that but then though it might be a joke, as today is haloween and haloween is scary, and so are clowns


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2010)

banned cuz its not a joke its real i saw that on the birthday list,


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2010)

Banned because i knew that, I saw it on his profile like 2 months ago, but it could be a fake birthday


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 31, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because i knew that, I saw it on his profile like 2 months ago, but it could be a fake birthday

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to play it off


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for trying to play it off

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz its true... Realy it is


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2010)

banned cuz i dont want to buy a sciphone i68 4g free shipping from tradetang.com avg.usd 79.89.
The person above me is: ads by google


----------



## chopper the dog (Oct 31, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned cuz i dont want to buy a sciphone i68 4g free shipping from tradetang.com avg.usd 79.89.
> The person above me is: ads by google

Click to collapse



Banned for not supporting the sponsors of XDA.




good day.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Oct 31, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for not supporting the sponsors of XDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for ending your greeting with a full stop.


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 31, 2010)

banned for using the word stop.

Leave that word for the people still using morse


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 1, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned for using the word stop.
> 
> Leave that word for the people still using morse

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning that horrible way of communication!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 1, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for mentioning that horrible way of communication!

Click to collapse



Banned for .... .- - .. -. --. -..-. -- --- .-. ... . -..-. -.-. --- -.. . 



(hating morse code is the translation.)


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 1, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for .... .- - .. -. --. -..-. -- --- .-. ... . -..-. -.-. --- -.. .
> 
> 
> 
> (hating morse code is the translation.)

Click to collapse



Now you're banned for knowing it too!


----------



## keanpndx256 (Nov 1, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Now you're banned for knowing it too!

Click to collapse



Banned for being mad!


Sent from my HTC EVO


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2010)

keanpndx256 said:


> Banned for being mad!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for using XDA app on your evo.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using XDA app on your evo.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the XDA app on his evo


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for not using the XDA app on his evo and telling me Banned for not using the XDA app on his evo


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 2, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being so bossy and demanding...let the man post his bans however he feels like posting them

Click to collapse



Banned for letting the serfs express independence! We must not let them learn to be unique or they will rise against us!


----------



## brian.matthew.ripp (Nov 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for letting the serfs express independence! We must not let them learn to be unique or they will rise against us!

Click to collapse



banned because we dont allow bananas here 

(there too many fruits as it is)


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 2, 2010)

brian.matthew.ripp said:


> banned because we dont allow bananas here
> 
> (there too many fruits as it is)

Click to collapse



Banned for talking down to your seniors...freshy!


----------



## Master™ (Nov 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for talking down to your seniors...freshy!

Click to collapse



Banned for riding the bus..


----------



## westicle (Nov 2, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for riding the bus..

Click to collapse




Banned for riding the short bus
Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 2, 2010)

banned for mentioning a bus


----------



## Master™ (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for mentioning a bus

Click to collapse



Banned because clowns are awesome.. And I doubt you are one


----------



## Casshern (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned for improper usage of clown materials.


----------



## Master™ (Nov 2, 2010)

Casshern said:


> Banned for improper usage of clown materials.

Click to collapse



Banned for being "101"


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 2, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for being "101"

Click to collapse



Banned for _saying_ "101".



westicle said:


> Banned for riding the short bus
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not calling it the short _yellow_ bus


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for _saying_ "101".
> 
> 
> Banned for not calling it the short _yellow_ bus

Click to collapse



Banned for using a picture for emphasis.
( i dont care if the sentence is grammatically correct)


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned for being concerned about banning space. There was just enough for this, hopefully the server doesn't die...

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because the XDA servers will never die 

(in my delusional world )


----------



## willsnews (Nov 2, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because the XDA servers will never die
> 
> (in my delusional world )

Click to collapse



Banned for the second emoticon having a double chin 

Times never wasted when your getting waisted


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 2, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for the second emoticon having a double chin
> 
> Times never wasted when your getting waisted

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling incorrectly and having a false quote.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 2, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banned for the second emoticon having a double chin
> 
> Times never wasted when your getting waisted

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing that that sentence has parenthesis around it 



twitch153 said:


> Banned for spelling incorrectly and having a false quote.

Click to collapse



Banned for banned


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 2, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for not seeing that that sentence has parenthesis around it
> 
> 
> Banned for banned

Click to collapse



Banned for improper banning


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for improper banning

Click to collapse



Banned for having mixed emotions about the person you banned


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned for having a daily average posts of: Posts Per Day: 7.23



M_T_M said:


> Banned for pointing people's flaws...Mr. Perfect

Click to collapse


----------



## htc fan89 (Nov 2, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for seeing the mote in my eye; but not the beam in your own eye
> 
> "Posts Per Day: 8.53"
> 
> Hehehehe

Click to collapse



Banned for making me look up what "mote" means


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned because you have a point



M_T_M said:


> Banned for seeing the mote in my eye; but not the beam in your own eye
> 
> "Posts Per Day: 8.53"
> 
> Hehehehe

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what mote is



htc fan89 said:


> Banned for making me look up what "mote" means

Click to collapse


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 2, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you have a point
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for not knowing what mote is

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for a strange reason


----------



## harriisnotinabox (Nov 2, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not submitting the proper documentation to ban someone.Please go to the HR deparment to pick up your last check and your ban paperwork

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting a space before 'Please'


----------



## keanpndx256 (Nov 2, 2010)

harriisnotinabox said:


> Banned for not putting a space before 'Please'

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting his mistake!


Sent from my HTC EVO


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 2, 2010)

@M_T_M, banned because I don't need no paperwork, I just need a hammer, and my regulation health and safety sign 









harriisnotinabox said:


> Banned for not putting a space before 'Please'

Click to collapse



Banned for being pedantic.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 2, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> @M_T_M, banned because I don't need no paperwork, I just need a hammer, and my regulation health and safety sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for putting things into perspective and reminding me of the fragility of my existence on this site


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 2, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for putting things into perspective and reminding me of the fragility of my existence on this site

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing about your fragility


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for knowing about your fragility

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that you are being banned while I have the flu 
Banned and infected, you are


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not knowing that you are being banned while I have the flu
> Banned and infected, you are

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me your germs. Biological terrorist


----------



## Master™ (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Captainkrtek (Nov 3, 2010)

Master™ said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me stuff to do in the Vibrant section (Moved like 7 threads so far today)


----------



## Master™ (Nov 3, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for giving me stuff to do in the Vibrant section (Moved like 7 threads so far today)

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Nov 3, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for complaining

Click to collapse



Banned for being insubordinate to Captainkrtek

Sent from: Under your bed


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for your "Sent from: Under your bed"



gatesmarch123 said:


> Banned for being insubordinate to Captainkrtek
> 
> Sent from: Under your bed

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for your "Sent from: Under your bed"

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a better reason to ban.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for the same reason



husam666 said:


> Banned for not using a better reason to ban.

Click to collapse


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because I just spotted something... I've to ban orb just now, as he's above me, but nowhere does it say I must ban him for something in his last post... 

So, banned for not sending this from "under your bed"...


----------



## Master™ (Nov 3, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned because I just spotted something... I've to ban orb just now, as he's above me, but nowhere does it say I must ban him for something in his last post...
> 
> So, banned for not sending this from "under your bed"...

Click to collapse



Banned for having the same avatar for sooo long.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for having the same avatar for sooo long.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking yourself android master


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for having the same avatar for sooo long.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't change my avatar, and he's watching you...

@husam, banned because the android master is sitting above and left of this text... master of ninja combat


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 3, 2010)

banned for having an avatar that watches people


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2010)

Banning averybody for losing your perspicasity and ideology to come up with a creative reason to actually ban the person above you....shame on you, you all have lost your ways


----------



## egzthunder1 (Nov 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banning averybody for losing your perspicasity and ideology to come up with a creative reason to actually ban the person above you....shame on you, you all have lost your ways

Click to collapse



Banned for making me return to this thread after a few weeks just to ban you.

Holy crap guys... 133 pages?!?!?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for making me return to this thread after a few weeks just to ban you.
> 
> Holy crap guys... 133 pages?!?!?

Click to collapse




Banned for being absent and not witnessing the fall of a once very funny thread...oh,and for banning me instead of providing me with meds for my flu


----------



## egzthunder1 (Nov 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being absent and not witnessing the fall of a once very funny thread...oh,and for banning me instead of providing me with meds for my flu

Click to collapse



Banned for only giving me teaser information as to which thread you are referring to.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being absent and not witnessing the fall of a once very funny thread...oh,and for banning me instead of providing me with meds for my flu

Click to collapse



Banned for missing EGZ....ahh and for having a flu...


----------



## egzthunder1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for missing EGZ....ahh and for having a flu...

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your avatar to an even scarier one...


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for only giving me teaser information as to which thread you are referring to.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so oblivious to the fact that I was talking about this thread...now is getting better 


Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for missing EGZ....ahh and for having a flu...

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause I just sneezed and hurt like crap


----------



## egzthunder1 (Nov 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being so oblivious to the fact that I was talking about this thread...now is getting better
> 
> 
> Banned 'cause I just sneezed and hurt like crap

Click to collapse



Banned for being weaken by the virus...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for being weaken by the virus...

Click to collapse



banned for not giving him a Kaspersky antivirus to help him with his flu.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Nov 3, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for not giving him a Kaspersky antivirus to help him with his flu.

Click to collapse



Banned because I use NOD32


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for not using Kaspersky



egzthunder1 said:


> Banned because I use NOD32

Click to collapse


----------



## egzthunder1 (Nov 3, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not using Kaspersky

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to influence my decision on what antivirus to use.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for trying to influence my decision on what antivirus to use.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no Antrivirus 

(* Probably shouldn't have said that *)


----------



## glensta (Nov 3, 2010)

Bannend for spending too much time on XDA during work hours, flashing, flashing away I say!


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not using Kaspersky

Click to collapse



I ban myself for not knowing what that is 



egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for trying to influence my decision on what antivirus to use.

Click to collapse



Banned for standing your ground and not being open minded to other people's sugestions


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for banning yourself instead waiting for someone else to bann you



M_T_M said:


> I ban myself for not knowing what that is

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> My name is Orb3000 and I really want to be banned by MacaronyMax

Click to collapse



lol  Banned


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for loling about banning people


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for making me Lol



MacaronyMax said:


> lol  Banned

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for making me Lol

Click to collapse



Banned for LOLing instead or reirte mucho


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for LOLing instead or reirte mucho

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking some spanish I don't know but assume means smiling...which is likely to be wrong...>.>


Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for not knowing Spanish!
Reirte mucho = Laugh a lot



twitch153 said:


> Banned for speaking some spanish I don't know but assume means smiling...which is likely to be wrong...>.>
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 3, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not knowing Spanish!
> Reirte mucho = Laugh a lot

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I don't know! I just don't know it fluently  I'm in high school give me a break! My school system is crap as well! So I try!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because the cylons told me 

Sent from "Look behind you"


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 3, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because the cylons told me
> 
> Sent from "Look behind you"

Click to collapse



What did the cylons tell you exactly? 

Banned for listening to the voices...we all hear them but only few listen


----------



## hackulous (Nov 3, 2010)

Your all banned for replying to this

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 3, 2010)

hackulous said:


> Your all banned for replying to this
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because most of us have been banned for awhile


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 3, 2010)

hackulous said:


> Your all banned for replying to this
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning an individual 

@everyone except Egzthunder1, banned for not using NOD32


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for assuming I don't know! I just don't know it fluently  I'm in high school give me a break! My school system is crap as well! So I try!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a crapy school district that does not help you to learn another language...and also banned for not watching Sabado Gigante so you can learn Spanish while being entretained 


pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for not banning an individual
> 
> @everyone except Egzthunder1, banned for not using NOD32

Click to collapse




Banned for having favoritism towards EG.....shame on you ban


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 4, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having a crapy school district that does not help you to learn another language...and also banned for not watching Sabado Gigante so you can learn Spanish while being entretained

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not my fault!  New York is just spiraling down the toilet...but NYC is staying afloat haha Sabado Gigante is crazy! I tried watching it and fell into watching Telenovela...that was funny and amusing! I usually watch with captions on so I can read what they're saying but I still don't have a full grasp, can you blame me?! NO!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> What did the cylons tell you exactly?
> 
> Banned for listening to the voices...we all hear them but only few listen

Click to collapse



Banned for _not_ listening to the voices


twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's not my fault!  New York is just spiraling down the toilet...but NYC is staying afloat haha Sabado Gigante is crazy! I tried watching it and fell into watching Telenovela...that was funny and amusing! I usually watch with captions on so I can read what they're saying but I still don't have a full grasp, can you blame me?! NO!

Click to collapse



banned for lying about NYC. Our school system was, is, and without improvement, will always be ****.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 4, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for _not_ listening to the voices
> 
> banned for lying about NYC. Our school system was, is, and without improvement, will always be ****.

Click to collapse



Banned for letting the voices dominate! You ram those voices in the ass and show them whose boss! The owner of the body!  

Yes, your school system is ****, but economically you're doing better than the rest of NY


----------



## Captainkrtek (Nov 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for letting the voices dominate! You ram those voices in the ass and show them whose boss! The owner of the body!
> 
> Yes, your school system is ****, but economically you're doing better than the rest of NY

Click to collapse



Banned for being on the East Coast, West Coast FTW. You can't ban me for being on the West Coast, just gonna put that out there


----------



## chopper the dog (Nov 4, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for being on the East Coast, West Coast FTW. You can't ban me for being on the West Coast, just gonna put that out there

Click to collapse



You sir are banned for NOT being in central standard time.




good day.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned because you say good day when actually is good night on central time



chopper the dog said:


> You sir are banned for NOT being in central standard time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for letting the voices dominate! You ram those voices in the ass and show them whose boss! The owner of the body!
> 
> Yes, your school system is ****, but economically you're doing better than the rest of NY

Click to collapse



Tell that to the MTA, which has just raeped the fares for the kajillionth time.

"30-Day Pass 	$89 Unlimited to $104 Unlimited"


orb3000 said:


> Banned because you say good day when actually is good night on central time

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning central time


----------



## egzthunder1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for being on the East Coast, West Coast FTW. You can't ban me for being on the West Coast, just gonna put that out there

Click to collapse



Banned because you are in the East Coast when compared to someone in Hawaii.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Nov 4, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned because you are in the East Coast when compared to someone in Hawaii.

Click to collapse



Banned for proving me wrong


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned for admitting you were wrong.



Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for proving me wrong

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 4, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> Banned for admitting you were wrong.

Click to collapse



Banned for not inviting me to your wedding even though I can not got but that should be decided by me


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned for your strange English grammar



M_T_M said:


> Banned for not inviting me to your wedding even though I can not got but that should be decided by me

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 4, 2010)

banned for correcting your paisano grammar


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for correcting your paisano grammar

Click to collapse



banned for having red nose everytime of ther year, not only when youre down with cold


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for correcting your paisano grammar

Click to collapse



Banned for.....no, I can't ban you Señor Payaso.......come here you!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 4, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for having red nose everytime of ther year, not only when youre down with cold

Click to collapse



banned for being absolutely correct.



M_T_M said:


> Banned for.....no, I can't ban you Señor Payaso.......come here you!

Click to collapse



banned for being inconclusive.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2010)

Removed


----------



## chopper the dog (Nov 4, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha lol  Banned
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding Mr. C

Click to collapse



Banned for a fluff ban. Be a little more serious next time.



good day.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 4, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha lol  Banned
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding Mr. C

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking your post and banned


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for not liking your post and banned

Click to collapse



Banned for being the reason clowns scare me....


----------



## keanpndx256 (Nov 5, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being the reason clowns scare me....

Click to collapse



Banned for being scared!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Krisbo (Nov 5, 2010)

keanpndx256 said:


> Banned for being scared!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your next post will be 69


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 5, 2010)

Krisbo said:


> Banned because your next post will be 69

Click to collapse



Banned for finding that funny!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 5, 2010)

Banned for not finding it funny!



twitch153 said:


> Banned for finding that funny!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 5, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not finding it funny!

Click to collapse



Banned for putting my judgment into question!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 5, 2010)

Banned for getting angry
In México we say: If you get angry you loose



twitch153 said:


> Banned for putting my judgment into question!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 5, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for getting angry
> In México we say: If you get angry you loose

Click to collapse



Did you see the restaurant in Mexico called "The Black ****"? It's not even in Spanish it's literally called The Black **** haha Banned for having black ***** as restaurants!


----------



## chopper the dog (Nov 5, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Did you see the restaurant in Mexico called "The Black ****"? It's not even in Spanish it's literally called The Black **** haha Banned for having black ***** as restaurants!

Click to collapse



Oh boy, banned.



good day.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 5, 2010)

chopper the dog said:


> Oh boy, banned.
> 
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Hahaha! Banned for banning me for pointing out simple truths


----------



## link5186 (Nov 5, 2010)

Banned because I have nothing better to do.

Sent from wherever I happen to be hiding at the moment... yeah, probably the bathroom.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Nov 5, 2010)

link5186 said:


> Banned because I have nothing better to do.
> 
> Sent from wherever I happen to be hiding at the moment... yeah, probably the bathroom.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being cool like me and skydiving from 13,000 FT while on XDA
*WHOOOOOOOSH!*

also you just lost the game


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 5, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for not being cool like me and skydiving from 13,000 FT while on XDA
> *WHOOOOOOOSH!*
> 
> also you just lost the game

Click to collapse



Banned for sheer awesomeness haha Plus I just lost the game 


Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 5, 2010)

Banned for losing.


----------



## Ik Desire (Nov 5, 2010)

Ban you all for banning people just because someone told you to ban them. 

Sent from my Evil Lair using Doomsday Device


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ik Desire said:


> Ban you all for banning people just because someone told you to ban them.
> 
> Sent from my Evil Lair using Doomsday Device

Click to collapse



banned for rebel


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 5, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for rebel

Click to collapse



Banned for shooting down originality! Viva La revolucion!


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 5, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for shooting down originality! Viva La revolucion!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to start a revolution on Mr. Clown's lawn in here...

People have been banned for less


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for trying to start a revolution on Mr. Clown's lawn in here...
> 
> People have been banned for less

Click to collapse



banned for less  

thats what u mean


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 5, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for less
> 
> thats what u mean

Click to collapse



Banned because the cake is a lie and the only real truth in this world is the game! Which you failed!  BAM!


----------



## webstar1 (Nov 5, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the cake is a lie and the only real truth in this world is the game! Which you failed!  BAM!

Click to collapse



Banned because u told the worlds secret XD

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 5, 2010)

webstar1 said:


> Banned because u told the worlds secret XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that the world has many more secrets  Such as the warp levels in the original Mario for the NES haha


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Nov 5, 2010)

I ban Mike Channon for being cool. Yeah. I went there.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2010)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> I ban Mike Channon for being cool. Yeah. I went there.

Click to collapse



Haha, Banned for being away from your home here in off topic


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Nov 5, 2010)

Banned for being here 24/7. Make some friends kid. Play some football.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 5, 2010)

banned because your name looks like pasta!



MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, Banned for being away from your home here in off topic

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 6, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> banned because your name looks like pasta!

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 6, 2010)

Banned for being captain obvious  



twitch153 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for being captain obvious

Click to collapse



Banned for being Sargent Sarcastic


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being Sargent Sarcastic

Click to collapse



banned for being Private Banner


----------



## Master™ (Nov 6, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for being Private Banner

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the chain


----------



## Zecanilis (Nov 6, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for breaking the chain

Click to collapse



Banned for not restoring the chain!

/me restores the chain. 
Have a nice day...


----------



## junkdruggler (Nov 6, 2010)

Zecanilis said:


> Banned for not restoring the chain!
> 
> /me restores the chain.
> Have a nice day...

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning something about a corporal.. 
..I think


----------



## whynot66 (Nov 6, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for not mentioning something about a corporal..
> ..I think

Click to collapse



Banned for selling your hd2...... 

Sent from my HD2 super phone


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 6, 2010)

Banned for not living up to your handle 



whynot66 said:


> Banned for selling your hd2......
> 
> Sent from my HD2 super phone

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned for not mentioning something about a corporal..
> ..I think

Click to collapse



banned for thinking, in xda-devs forum you don't think you act, that expalains the noob questions 



xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not living up to your handle

Click to collapse



banned for carrying your device with a handle


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Nov 6, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for thinking, in xda-devs forum you don't think you act, that expalains the noob questions
> 
> 
> 
> banned for carrying your device with a handle

Click to collapse



Banned for being a 50 Tyson fan.


----------



## JimJam707 (Nov 6, 2010)

Banned for banning somone.
Yeah.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2010)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> Banned for being a 50 Tyson fan.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz idk who is that i'm Rock fan
and im white and racist 



JimJam707 said:


> Banned for banning somone.
> Yeah.

Click to collapse



banned for Yeahing


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 6, 2010)

Banned for not knowing why your banned 



husam666 said:


> Banned cuz idk who is that i'm Rock fan
> and im white and racist
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## drewtang (Nov 7, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not knowing why your banned

Click to collapse



Banned because the beginning and end of you name looks like bookends. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2010)

drewtang said:


> Banned because the beginning and end of you name looks like bookends.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned from outside The Home Depot....location ban


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 7, 2010)

banned for banning from a home depot


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 7, 2010)

Isn't it obvious?? Banned for being a clown 



Mr. Clown said:


> banned for banning from a home depot

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 7, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Isn't it obvious?? Banned for being a clown

Click to collapse



Banned for being obvious...


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 7, 2010)

Banned because I'm tired but didn't ban anyone today so I need to ban someone so you just so happened to be my vicitm! Bwahaha!

Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 7, 2010)

Banned because I'm tired of you people abusing the banhammer


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 7, 2010)

banned for bringing a banhamer to a BAN fight!!



rr5678 said:


> Banned because I'm tired of you people abusing the banhammer

Click to collapse


----------



## whynot66 (Nov 7, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> banned for bringing a banhamer to a BAN fight!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not bringing a ban hammer to a bab fight

Sent from my HD2 super phone


----------



## cbronson41 (Nov 7, 2010)

whynot66 said:


> Banned for not bringing a ban hammer to a bab fight
> 
> Sent from my HD2 super phone

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling 'ban'.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2010)

cbronson41 said:


> Banned for misspelling 'ban'.

Click to collapse



Banned for living in The Colony which is and experimental scenario created by the Discovery Channel


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 7, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for living in The Colony which is and experimental scenario created by the Discovery Channel

Click to collapse



Banned because you're the prime suspect in the Discovery Channel building takeover


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 7, 2010)

Banned Because your his get away driver 



rr5678 said:


> Banned because you're the prime suspect in the Discovery Channel building takeover

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned Because your his get away driver

Click to collapse



Banned because you're his fish


----------



## Ik Desire (Nov 7, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're his fish

Click to collapse



Banned for using biblical reference in your username. 

Sent from my Evil Lair using Doomsday Device


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2010)

Ik Desire said:


> Banned for using biblical reference in your username.
> 
> Sent from my Evil Lair using Doomsday Device

Click to collapse



Banned for using you Doomsday device for posting a comment on XDA, surley it has a better use


----------



## souljaboy (Nov 7, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for using you Doomsday device for posting a comment on XDA, surley it has a better use

Click to collapse



banned for being a gayfish and shameless xda addict


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 7, 2010)

souljaboy said:


> banned for being a gayfish and shameless xda addict

Click to collapse



Banned for being ashamed of being addicted to XDA


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 7, 2010)

Banned for not being ashamed of being an XDA adict


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not being ashamed of being an XDA adict

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising in your sig   And fyi I downloaded it earlier


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 7, 2010)

Banned for encouraging it more 



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for advertising in your sig   And fyi I downloaded it earlier

Click to collapse


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 7, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for encouraging it more

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Chrom(ium) (applies to everyone here not using it )


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 7, 2010)

Banned because you haven´t told your experience with Opera



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for advertising in your sig   And fyi I downloaded it earlier

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you haven´t told your experience with Opera

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to know someone else's experiences....metiche ban


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol
Banned because you are on invisible mode just like me
Copión ban



M_T_M said:


> Banned for wanting to know someone else's experiences....metiche ban

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 7, 2010)

Banned * banned = BANNED


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 8, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned * banned = BANNED

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing some algebra into this


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned for taking my ban 



pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for bringing some algebra into this

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 8, 2010)

Ban for flashaholic


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned for not knowing the first step to addiction haha 



Mr. Clown said:


> Ban for flashaholic

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 8, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not knowing the first step to addiction haha

Click to collapse



Banned fo not knowing that I went to ORD rehab and I proudly have 4 months sober with no flashing  (Even my Touch2 is still "virgin" has stock rom on it )


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 8, 2010)

Ban for posting very fast


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned for being hypocritical and posting fast in other threads haha 



nathanpc said:


> Ban for posting very fast

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing there is no way I could know that 


Mr. Clown said:


> Banned fo not knowing that I went to ORD rehab and I proudly have 4 months sober with no flashing  (Even my Touch2 is still "virgin" has stock rom on it )

Click to collapse


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Lol
> Banned because you are on invisible mode just like me
> Copión ban

Click to collapse



Banned for putting the quote after your comment.


fRom Snugs HTC Glacier ^.^


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned for not knowing that's what pimps do 



Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for putting the quote after your comment.
> 
> 
> fRom Snugs HTC Glacier ^.^

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 8, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not knowing that's what pimps do

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that's the exact opposite of what pimps do! They show you what you've done, the backhand ban you, as so.

You have just been backhand banned.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 8, 2010)

banned for not knowing the pimps motto pimps UP hoes down!!   


twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing that's the exact opposite of what pimps do! They show you what you've done, the backhand ban you, as so.
> 
> You have just been backhand banned.

Click to collapse


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 8, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> banned for not knowing the pimps motto pimps UP hoes down!!

Click to collapse



Banned for using too much Big Grins smiles!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2010)

nathanpc said:


> Banned for using too much Big Grins smiles!

Click to collapse



Banned for having android bot sticking of your signature


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having android bot sticking of your signature

Click to collapse



Banned for having 666 at the end of ur name lol

from Snugs hTc ViSiON


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 8, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for having 666 at the end of ur name lol
> 
> from Snugs hTc ViSiON

Click to collapse



Banned for having a name that reminds me of a pedophile...


Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## Master™ (Nov 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having a name that reminds me of a pedophile...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream

Click to collapse



Banned for twitching, and having a banana as your avatar.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 8, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for twitching, and having a banana as your avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know my twitching banana.  The banana twitches not me.

Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you don't know my twitching banana.  The banana twitches not me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream

Click to collapse



banned cuz im not masonic nor satanic


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned cuz im not masonic nor satanic

Click to collapse



Banned because I never said you were and I'm donating blood and you're not


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never said you were and I'm donating blood and you're not

Click to collapse



Banned for getting on a very weird topic....weirdo ban


----------



## 3DD (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned becuase i don't know anyone on here.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2010)

3DD said:


> Banned becuase i don't know anyone on here.

Click to collapse



Banned for being unknown to me.....plus double ban for banning "me"


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being unknown to me.....plus double ban for banning "me"

Click to collapse



Banned for not welcoming newbies double ban for being angry triple ban for not knowing him quad ban for being inside my head

Who owns the ban-hammer now??!!


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not welcoming newbies double ban for being angry triple ban for not knowing him quad ban for being inside my head
> 
> Who owns the ban-hammer now??!!

Click to collapse



Banned for asking about the ban-hammer


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2010)

nathanpc said:


> Banned for asking about the ban-hammer

Click to collapse



Banned for popping out everywhere   quit it, you are making me dizzy ....double ban for not caring about the ban-hammer


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for popping out everywhere   quit it, you are making me dizzy ....double ban for not caring about the ban-hammer

Click to collapse



Banned because you want me to quit


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2010)

nathanpc said:


> Banned because you want me to quit

Click to collapse



Está proibida, em sua língua ..... proibição bilíngüe 
You are banned, in your language..... bilingual ban


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Está proibida, em sua língua ..... proibição bilíngüe
> You are banned, in your language..... bilingual ban

Click to collapse



LMAO!

Está banido por usar minha língua!
You're banned because you've been using my language!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2010)

أنت محظور، بالعربية
You are banned, in Arabic(my primary language)
אתה מגורש
and Hebrew(my third language)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2010)

nathanpc said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Está banido por usar minha língua!
> You're banned because you've been using my language!

Click to collapse



hola <-- Yeah I went there  


banned because it's not *your* language


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 8, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> hola <-- Yeah I went there
> 
> 
> banned because it's not your language

Click to collapse



I know languages but I neither claim them to be mine nor do I claim to know them 100%...because I'm American and we don't try to do anything 100%! Banned because I'm only partially banning you like a good American instead of just killing you on the spot and banning you from life


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 8, 2010)

Banned because you wrote a big post


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 8, 2010)

nathanpc said:


> Banned because you wrote a big post

Click to collapse



Banned for hatin' on my big post


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for hatin' on my big post

Click to collapse



Banned for using the  smile


----------



## CrazyEye (Nov 8, 2010)

I ban all .

Is this how you play?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2010)

CrazyEye said:


> I ban all .
> 
> Is this how you play?

Click to collapse



Errrrrrrr...yes, but you are supposed to ban the person above you and someone will ban you and so forth....soooooo...banned for not following the OP's instructions


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 8, 2010)

CrazyEye said:


> I ban all .
> 
> Is this how you play?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking how to play and failing the game


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for asking how to play and failing the game

Click to collapse



banned because twitching is the only thing that makes you fail


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because twitching is the only thing that makes you fail

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not sure if that is a compliment or an insult haha


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not sure if that is a compliment or an insult haha

Click to collapse



Confusion ban!!!  Get a clue...you clueless banana


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Confusion ban!!!  Get a clue...you clueless banana

Click to collapse



Banned for being invisible! That's not fair to all of us unsuspecting victims that lack active camo


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 9, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being invisible! That's not fair to all of us unsuspecting victims that lack active camo

Click to collapse



Banned for unveiling someone that for some nonsense reason was invisible


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 9, 2010)

nathanpc said:


> Banned for unveiling someone that for some nonsense reason was invisible

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the obvious  Actually, looking back on it, he may not have been invisible...shhh


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 9, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious  Actually, looking back on it, he may not have been invisible...shhh

Click to collapse



Banned for unveiling that I'm captain obvious


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 9, 2010)

nathanpc said:


> Banned for unveiling that I'm captain obvious

Click to collapse



Banned because I unveil everything! I am the unveiler...er! Mwahahaha! No secrets are safe from me! Not even Surprise Buttsecks!


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 9, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I unveil everything! I am the unveiler...er! Mwahahaha! No secrets are safe from me! Not even Surprise Buttsecks!

Click to collapse



Banned for using the horror laught


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 9, 2010)

nathanpc said:


> Banned for using the horror laught

Click to collapse



It is my villain laugh! Banned because I am a villain and I can ban whomever I puhlease!


----------



## stewiegx420 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Master whats up?  You goin to be releasin a jk2 axura?


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 9, 2010)

stewiegx420 said:


> Hey Master whats up?  You goin to be releasin a jk2 axura?

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing you probably posted this in the wrong thread


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 9, 2010)

stewiegx420 said:


> Hey Master whats up?  You goin to be releasin a jk2 axura?

Click to collapse



Double ban for posting in the wrong thread.

fRom Snugs HTC Glacier ^.^


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 9, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Double ban for posting in the wrong thread.
> 
> fRom Snugs HTC Glacier ^.^

Click to collapse



Assisted ban! High five! Now...you're banned because I am the villainous banner man! Hahaha!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for getting sloppy seconds ban 



twitch153 said:


> Assisted ban! High five! Now...you're banned because I am the villainous banner man! Hahaha!

Click to collapse


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 9, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for getting sloppy seconds ban

Click to collapse



Banned for putting the quote bellow the message


----------



## absens (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for not ending your sentence with a period.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App.


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 9, 2010)

absens said:


> Banned for not ending your sentence with a period.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App.

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> Banned for not quoting.

Click to collapse



Banned for having an avatar that looks like you're sitting on a toilet.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned because my hard drive failed.


----------



## wess786 (Nov 9, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because my hard drive failed.

Click to collapse



Banned because your Mobile Speed Test is 47863.


----------



## Master™ (Nov 9, 2010)

wesjeex3 said:


> Banned because your Mobile Speed Test is 47863.

Click to collapse



Banned because your jealous of his speeds


----------



## junkdruggler (Nov 9, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned because your jealous of his speeds

Click to collapse



Banned for banning others while you should be fixing jk2...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## junkdruggler (Nov 9, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for telling him what to do with his free time....

Click to collapse



I didn't tell him what to do.. Just strongly suggested he be doing something else.. Banned for making me explain myself..

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## themobijew (Nov 9, 2010)

junkdruggler said:


> I didn't tell him what to do.. Just strongly suggested he be doing something else.. Banned for making me explain myself..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for explaining urself


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 9, 2010)

marczeffren said:


> banned for explaining urself

Click to collapse



Banned for turning 'you' into 'u'


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 9, 2010)

nathanpc said:


> Banned for turning 'you' into 'u'

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting his grammar and being an english teacher! Lol

from Snugs hTc ViSiON


----------



## Zd0s (Nov 9, 2010)

Banned for having a htc vision


Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for correcting his grammar and being an english teacher! Lol
> 
> from Snugs hTc ViSiON

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## bruno1211 (Nov 9, 2010)

Zd0s said:


> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having N1 


`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`
Sent using XDA app from my Desire


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 9, 2010)

bruno1211 said:


> Banned for having N1
> 
> 
> `´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`
> Sent using XDA app from my Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for having a desire, when I've only got a hero


----------



## egzthunder1 (Nov 9, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for having a desire, when I've only got a hero

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting from your Hero.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for having a desire, when I've only got a hero

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Hero 

Edit: I also ban Ez for posting inbetween


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 9, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being "all work and no play"

Click to collapse



Banned for being all play and no work


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 9, 2010)

egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not posting from your Hero.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't tell if I did or not... 

In fact, neither can I... And phone was on Wifi a lot today, so IP address won't help


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 9, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being all play and no work

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting there's a problem with that


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 9, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being "all work and no play"

Click to collapse



Banned for playing


twitch153 said:


> Banned for being all play and no work

Click to collapse



Banned for being an old bat 


pulser_g2 said:


> Banned because you can't tell if I did or not...
> 
> In fact, neither can I... And phone was on Wifi a lot today, so IP address won't help

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing.


pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for suggesting there's a problem with that

Click to collapse



Banned because there is a problem...
*
I WANT A COOKIE, I WANT A COOKIE!! 
*


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 9, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for playing
> 
> Banned for being an old bat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for multiple banning and calling me an old bat! I'm probably younger than you hoe!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 9, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for multiple banning and calling me an old bat! I'm probably younger than you hoe!

Click to collapse



Well if you're under 18, quite possibly you are. 

Banned for calling me a hoe. I'm not FARM EQUIPMENT


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 9, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Well if you're under 18, quite possibly you are.
> 
> Banned for calling me a hoe. I'm not FARM EQUIPMENT

Click to collapse



Then I am younger than you  I'm 17, but I'll be 18 in July. 

Banned because you are indeed farm equipment! Don't question reality!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 9, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Then I am younger than you  I'm 17, but I'll be 18 in July.
> 
> Banned because you are indeed farm equipment! Don't question reality!

Click to collapse



I am 17 too  (except I turn 18 next month)

Banned for skewing reality into your own fantasy


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 9, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> I am 17 too  (except I turn 18 next month)
> 
> Banned for skewing reality into your own fantasy

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still older than me you old bat!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 9, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're still older than me you old bat!

Click to collapse



Banned for being on my lawn.

GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 9, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being on my lawn.
> 
> GET OFF MY LAWN!

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating a crazy old man! You're old...but not THAT old!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for impersonating a crazy old man! You're old...but not THAT old!

Click to collapse



Banned because you called me an old man and now you're saying I'm not an old man 


And double banned because I'm out of school and you haven't gotten me a job yet


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you called me an old man and now you're saying I'm not an old man
> 
> And double banned because I'm out of school and you haven't gotten me a job yet

Click to collapse



Banned because I called you a old bat not an old man! There is a difference! 

And double banned because I don't have one either...but I'm still in school so in your face!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I called you a old bat not an old man! There is a difference!
> 
> And double banned because I don't have one either...but I'm still in school so in your face!

Click to collapse



Banned because.....wait....if I'm an old bat, that means I'm blind.....and how am I typing? 

And I should ban you for being in a better school system too


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because.....wait....if I'm an old bat, that means I'm blind.....and how am I typing?
> 
> And I should ban you for being in a better school system too

Click to collapse



THAT was hilarious! I am not in a better school system in any way! Banned for lack of knowledge and just assuming


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> THAT was hilarious! I am not in a better school system in any way! Banned for lack of knowledge and just assuming

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know what my schools were like 

Constant administrative errors, etc.

I was placed in the wrong classes 20 times.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> I am 17 too  (except I turn 18 next month)
> 
> Banned for skewing reality into your own fantasy

Click to collapse



Banned from Wal-Mart while buying dog food 

Typed with my right hand index finger


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned from Wal-Mart while buying dog food
> 
> Typed with my right hand index finger

Click to collapse



Banned for being in Wal-Mart buying dog food!


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being in Wal-Mart buying dog food!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for caring for Lola, Armani and Camila 

Typed with my right hand index finger


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for banning me for caring for Lola, Armani and Camila
> 
> Typed with my right hand index finger

Click to collapse



Banned for having all female dogs  I at least have one male haha


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having all female dogs  I at least have one male haha

Click to collapse



Banned for being a dummy and not realizing that Armani is a male name..... 

Typed with my right hand index finger


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being a dummy and not realizing that Armani is a male name.....
> 
> Typed with my right hand index finger

Click to collapse



Banned for making me wonder what the left hand is doing.......ewwwwww


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for making me wonder what the left hand is doing.......ewwwwww

Click to collapse



Banned for the innuendo! And Armani sounds like a girl name!


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Then I am younger than you  I'm 17, but I'll be 18 in July.
> 
> Banned because you are indeed farm equipment! Don't question reality!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being legal lol

from Snugs hTc ViSiON


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for not being legal lol
> 
> from Snugs hTc ViSiON

Click to collapse



Banned because I am very legal!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the innuendo! And Armani sounds like a girl name!

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing the innuendo


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am very legal!

Click to collapse



Banned because.....well.....Just tell the crowd south of 14th Street that you're legal and see what happens 


Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for not being legal lol
> 
> from Snugs hTc ViSiON

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me an illegal alien


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for noticing the innuendo
> 
> Banned because.....well.....Just tell the crowd south of 14th Street that you're legal and see what happens
> 
> Banned for calling me an illegal alien

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the anus of New York  Plus! Banned because she was calling me an illegal alien...>.> 


Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for living in the anus of New York  Plus! Banned because she was calling me an illegal alien...>.>
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream

Click to collapse



Banned because I knew that................(runs away) 


I may live in the anus of NY, but you live smack-dab in the dialysis hole - NY-Canada border


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Someone a few pages back is banned for trying to get people off his lawn... that right is reserved for Jimmy and his lawn security forces (LSF) 

Banned for running away, as that's cowardly.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Nov 10, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Someone a few pages back is banned for trying to get people off his lawn... that right is reserved for Jimmy and his lawn security forces (LSF)
> 
> Banned for running away, as that's cowardly.

Click to collapse



Banned for not trying to cut his getaway.


----------



## simkid5614 (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for reaching 155 pages


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned because once again, I see people on my lawn. 


DON'T MAKE ME GET MY SHOTGUN!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because once again, I see people on my lawn.
> 
> 
> DON'T MAKE ME GET MY SHOTGUN!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not old enough to get a shotgun,
Double ban because I'm 18 and 8 months old.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not old enough to get a shotgun,
> Double ban because I'm 18 and 8 months old.

Click to collapse



Banned for being 10 months older


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for barely making out of puberty

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me 


rr5678 said:


> Banned for being 10 months older

Click to collapse



Banned for banning at the same time


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reminding me
> 
> 
> Banned for banning at the same time

Click to collapse



Time for me to get my PBD (permanent ban device )


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Time for me to get my PBD (permanent ban device )

Click to collapse



Banned because they didn't create ban hammer shotgun shells.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they didn't create ban hammer shotgun shells.

Click to collapse



Banned because I made them. They're ultra-rare


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I made them. They're ultra-rare

Click to collapse



Banned for putting a MobileSpeedTest image on your signature


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2010)

nathanpc said:


> Banned for putting a MobileSpeedTest image on your signature

Click to collapse



Banned because for gods sake stop banning him for his mobile speed test!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because for gods sake stop banning him for his mobile speed test!

Click to collapse



Banned, and then subsequently unbanned for the assistance


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 10, 2010)

banned for subsequently unbanning the person above u.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for subsequently unbanning the person above u.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for banning the above person and then unbanning them


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for 1st..banning The Clown, which is a major mistake and 2nd...for being redundant on your ban

Click to collapse



Banned for believing people are invincible.

All your accounts are belong to us


----------



## webstar1 (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for believing people are invincible.
> 
> All your accounts are belong to us

Click to collapse



Banned for making no sense at all

~Webstar1


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

webstar1 said:


> Banned for making no sense at all
> 
> ~Webstar1

Click to collapse



Banned because I said you were banned because of all the banning that's been going on banning innocent people for no reason at all.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I said you were banned because of all the banning that's been going on banning innocent people for no reason at all.

Click to collapse



Banned for that very same reason


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for that very same reason

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an old bat


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you're an old bat

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming again! Didn't we talk about this?!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned because all your ban are belong to us 


rr5678 said:


> Banned because I said you were banned because of all the banning that's been going on banning innocent people for no reason at all.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because all your ban are belong to us

Click to collapse



Banned because all my ban may belong to you but all your base are belong to us


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for assuming again! Didn't we talk about this?!

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't you I was calling an old bat


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because it wasn't you I was calling an old bat

Click to collapse



Banned because you still shouldn't assume age 

Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 10, 2010)

Banned for being way to late to follow the instructions in the op haha 


rr5678 said:


> Banned because it wasn't you I was calling an old bat

Click to collapse



Banned for taking my ban 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because you still shouldn't assume age
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for being way to late to follow the instructions in the op haha
> 
> Banned for taking my ban

Click to collapse



Banned for jealousy haha

Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for being way to late to follow the instructions in the op haha
> 
> Banned for taking my ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm stuck paying $27 a month for a Touch Pro 2 I don't even use anymore 



twitch153 said:


> Banned because you still shouldn't assume age
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream

Click to collapse



Banned because I can do whatever I please


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I'm stuck paying $27 a month for a Touch Pro 2 I don't even use anymore
> 
> 
> Banned because I can do whatever I please

Click to collapse



Banned because you could always sell it on xda. ;p And banned because you're still banned for life!

Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you could always sell it on xda. ;p And banned because you're still banned for life!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream

Click to collapse



Banned for sending this post from your HTC Dream


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned for crushing his dream


rr5678 said:


> Banned for sending this post from your HTC Dream

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 11, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for crushing his dream

Click to collapse



Banned because now you know my secret, and I have to kill you


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because now you know my secret, and I have to kill you

Click to collapse



Banned for telling people what your secret is.
Double ban for threatening him, what if he goes to the police station telling them what you did


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 11, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling people what your secret is.
> Double ban for threatening him, what if he goes to the police station telling them what you did

Click to collapse



Banned because I RUN the Police station


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 11, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I RUN the Police station

Click to collapse



Banned for presuming you know which Police Station husam666 was on about... Unless of course you meant all police stations, in which case you may want to consider your wording.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 11, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> Banned for presuming you know which Police Station husam666 was on about... Unless of course you meant all police stations, in which case you may want to consider your wording.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was talking about ALL police stations. I am the Chief Officer of the World


----------



## chopper the dog (Nov 11, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not watching this informational video

Click to collapse



Banned because I absolutely love that video. 


good day. From the Fascinate sporting the XDA app.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 11, 2010)

Banned because....well....I don't have a reason.....Banned because I have no reason for banning.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not watching this informational video

Click to collapse



Banned for making me watch that stupid video



chopper the dog said:


> Banned because I absolutely love that video.
> good day. From the Fascinate sporting the XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned because there is nothing to be loved in that video



rr5678 said:


> Banned because....well....I don't have a reason.....Banned because I have no reason for banning.

Click to collapse



Banned because if you dont have a reason dont ban!


----------



## ZduneX25 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ban @*husam666* cos he banned 3 times in one post ;p


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2010)

ZduneX25 said:


> Ban @*husam666* cos he banned 3 times in one post ;p

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 11, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not quoting

Click to collapse



Banned for smiling after banning.

from Snugs hTc ViSiON


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 12, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not specifying whether I'm banning a she or a he!!

Click to collapse



Banned for needing to know!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 12, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for needing to know!

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting to know


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 12, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for not wanting to know

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking there is a reason to know! It's called personal privacy people.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 12, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking there is a reason to know! It's called personal privacy people.

Click to collapse



Banned for believing in privacy. Here in the United States, there IS NO PRIVACY


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 12, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for believing in privacy. Here in the United States, there IS NO PRIVACY

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us that there is no privacy in the US.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for telling us that there is no privacy in the US.

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody knows Bush stopped that with his Patriot Act


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 12, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because everybody knows Bush stopped that with his Patriot Act

Click to collapse



Banned for even mentioning him!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for not letting it go 


twitch153 said:


> Banned for even mentioning him!

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 12, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for even mentioning him!

Click to collapse



Unbanned because you're right. He was the US's Cthulu 


xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not letting it go

Click to collapse



Banned for......well I want your 710


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Unbanned because you're right. He was the US's Cthulu
> 
> Banned for......well I want your 710

Click to collapse



banned because i just recieved an IM.




Sent from a parallel universe using wm6.5 on touch pro2


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned because you _still_ haven't given me your 710


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you _still_ haven't given me your 710

Click to collapse



banned because i dont know whata 710 is.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 12, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because i dont know whata 710 is.

Click to collapse



Look up at the image in my other post. Banned because you don't know about the 710


----------



## htc fan89 (Nov 12, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Look up at the image in my other post. Banned because you don't know about the 710

Click to collapse



Banned for having an HD2 signature


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 12, 2010)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for having an HD2 signature

Click to collapse



Banned for having an iPhone 4 in your signature


----------



## whynot66 (Nov 12, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for having an iPhone 4 in your signature

Click to collapse



Banned for joining on Christmas day  

Sent from my hd2 desire


----------



## wess786 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ban because your inside my head.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 12, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Whynot....ban you for mentioning his joining date

Click to collapse



Banned because you are frequently posting  emoticons. You should be happy


----------



## wess786 (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for putting 2 quotes in his reply and too much smiles.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2010)

Banneed for putting no emoticons


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for using Vodafone in Oxford.


----------



## Rataplan (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for using Vodafone in your Opal's Central Pissed-out Unit.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 12, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being "all up on his bitness" (that's right I spelled it bitness )

Click to collapse



Banned for having mixed emotions! Takes some pills or drink some tea!

Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 12, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having mixed emotions! Takes some pills or drink some tea!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream

Click to collapse



Banned for playing doctor.

fRom Snugs HTC Glacier ^.^


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for playing doctor.
> 
> fRom Snugs HTC Glacier ^.^

Click to collapse



Banned for using '^.^' ???


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for using '^.^' ???

Click to collapse



banned because macarony looks like rubber band.




Sent using telepathy with xda server.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because macarony looks like rubber band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense  (;


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not making sense  (;

Click to collapse



banned beacuse i use htc sense 


sent from opera mobile 10.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for posting a ban so lame that made me throw up!!

Click to collapse



bannned because its 1:07 AM here and i feel sleepy, maybe that explains the stupid bans good night/day or whatever cuz im gonna sleep now.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned because you don't know what the 710 is either 


husam666 said:


> bannned because its 1:07 AM here and i feel sleepy, maybe that explains the stupid bans good night/day or whatever cuz im gonna sleep now.

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 12, 2010)

banned because I don't understand the 710 also


----------



## tkienzle (Nov 12, 2010)

Your all ban for posting 82 pages of crap...

Edit 82 of my cell phone pages... I thing I should be ban now for stupity...

Send from interspace on my hacked telly...


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 12, 2010)

Banned for posting a really crap bann and for the very same reason you mentioned



tkienzle said:


> Your all ban for posting 82 pages of crap...
> 
> Edit 82 of my cell phone pages... I thing I should be ban now for stupity...
> 
> Send from interspace on my hacked telly...

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because you don't know what the 710 is either

Click to collapse



Banned because you _know_ what 710 is 


Mr. Clown said:


> banned because I don't understand the 710 also

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT knowing about the 710


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 13, 2010)

Banning myself because apparently I do know but really don't 


rr5678 said:


> Banned because you _know_ what 710 is
> 
> Banned for NOT knowing about the 710

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 13, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banning myself because apparently I do know but really don't

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think anyone knows what this 710 crap is haha

Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned for living "in a" Buffalo...


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't think anyone knows what this 710 crap is haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to give a hint.


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 13, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for using '^.^' ???

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that ^.^ is a happy face. 

fRom Snuggl3s HTC ViSiON


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for not knowing that ^.^ is a happy face.
> 
> fRom Snuggl3s HTC ViSiON

Click to collapse



Banned because I did/do know that


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I did/do know that

Click to collapse



Banned because i know now what a 710 is and for having a dangling tongue in the end of your ban.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i know now what a 710 is and for having a dangling tongue in the end of your ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'ed  and for having no emoticon so I dont know if your happy or not


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I lol'ed  and for having no emoticon so I dont know if your happy or not

Click to collapse



Banned because -->


----------



## wess786 (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned because I know how to search.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not searching for nemo

Click to collapse



Banned for the childish ban.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the gay reply.

Click to collapse



You take that back!!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> You take that back!!

Click to collapse



banned because i took it back 
sry.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because i took it back
> sry.

Click to collapse



Banned for being cool 

no problem...


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned because it's time for payback.







I know you did that to my computer


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because it's time for payback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't read this: http://www.avforums.com/forums/comp...oting-water-cooling-you-have-alot-answer.html


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you didn't read this: http://www.avforums.com/forums/comp...oting-water-cooling-you-have-alot-answer.html

Click to collapse



Banned because

"After about an hour of tries I finally decided to abandon the whole idea of water cooling and emptied the water out of the PC, put back in the fans (except the fan in the power unit, I had broken that one getting it out) and tried the pc AGAIN. IT STILL CAUSED THE TRIP SWTICH TO BLOW!"


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because
> 
> "After about an hour of tries I finally decided to abandon the whole idea of water cooling and emptied the water out of the PC, put back in the fans (except the fan in the power unit, I had broken that one getting it out) and tried the pc AGAIN. IT STILL CAUSED THE TRIP SWTICH TO BLOW!"

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of other people
Just kidding but still banned for frying your computer


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned for this


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for this

Click to collapse



Banned because WTF is wrong with your computer,
double ban because you don't run check disk nor defragment it!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because WTF is wrong with your computer,
> double ban because you don't run check disk nor defragment it!

Click to collapse



Banned because those are tons of bad sectors.

Double ban because


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you didn't read this: http://www.avforums.com/forums/comp...oting-water-cooling-you-have-alot-answer.html

Click to collapse



Banned because you are showing a metallica cool sig


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because those are tons of bad sectors.
> 
> Double ban because

Click to collapse



Banned for having a TP2 like mine, 
double ban for not using WM6.5 on TP2 and HD2


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a TP2 like mine,
> double ban for not using WM6.5 on TP2 and HD2

Click to collapse



Quad ban for not knowing WM6.5 on the Touch Pro 2 is slower than a fly trying to get it's rocks off while soaked in molasses


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Quad ban for not knowing WM6.5 on the Touch Pro 2 is slower than a fly trying to get it's rocks off while soaked in molasses

Click to collapse



banned because i was referring to wm6.5 no 6.5.x i use it and its fast


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because i was referring to wm6.5 no 6.5.x i use it and its fast

Click to collapse



Banneed because I was talking about 6.5

If I meant 6.5.x I would have said 6.5.x


----------



## Master™ (Nov 13, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for having a desire, when I've only got a hero

Click to collapse



Banned for having a hero when I only have a really nice Samsung Vibrant


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for having a hero when I only have a really nice Samsung Vibrant

Click to collapse



Banned for having the red-headed stepchild of Galaxy S phones


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned because evo is king, no mistake children allowed 


rr5678 said:


> Banned for having the red-headed stepchild of Galaxy S phones

Click to collapse


----------



## chopper the dog (Nov 13, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because evo is king, no mistake children allowed

Click to collapse



Banned beacause when your battery runs out on the evo my galaxy will still have 45%.


good day.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned because having 4G will do that to your phone..... oh wait 


chopper the dog said:


> Banned beacause when your battery runs out on the evo my galaxy will still have 45%.
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because having 4G will do that to your phone..... oh wait

Click to collapse



Banned for making me wait


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned because it builds character haha 


husam666 said:


> Banned for making me wait

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because having 4G will do that to your phone..... oh wait

Click to collapse



Banned because 4G is only Wi-Fi. Ha


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned for the stupid/kinda correct conclusion


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the stupid/kinda correct conclusion

Click to collapse



Banned because it's WiMax


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned because it's wimax

Click to collapse



banned because i'm not stupid i already know that 

P.S I invented the computer



M_T_M said:


> Banned for not even combing your hair before taking that picture

Click to collapse



Banned because that's my style!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because i'm not stupid i already know that
> 
> P.S I invented the computer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you look 30


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not even combing your hair before taking that picture

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right and I probably look better


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned because you are right and I probably look better

Click to collapse



Banned because i know that that picture suck and you look worse than moderator kitten ran over by a car and left dead for a year!

no offence to kitten


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i know that that picture suck and you look worse than moderator kitten ran over by a car and left dead for a year!
> 
> no offence to kitten

Click to collapse



Banned for still having a Touch Pro 2


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i know that that picture suck and you look worse than moderator kitten ran over by a car and left dead for a year!
> 
> no offence to kitten

Click to collapse



Banned becaused that mirror of yours has probably a brad pitt picture (no offence to brad by the way)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned becaused that mirror of yours has probably a brad pitt picture (no offence to brad by the way)

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a clone of Justin Beiber (with offence)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a clone of Justin Beiber (with offence)

Click to collapse



Baby...baby...ohhhh....

Banned because you really offended me 



M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaahahahahahaha...no offence to Pit...haaaaaahahahaha....banned for insulting Brad...isn't he dreamy ......wait, what?

Click to collapse



LoL...banned for making me laugh that my neighbors think I'm crazy...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Baby...baby...ohhhh....
> 
> Banned because you really offended me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because ahh you're a clown you are crazy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for calling Mr Clown "crazy"......you have no medical proof to back your statement with.....

Click to collapse



Banned for being soo wrong


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being soo wrong

Click to collapse



Banned because that made me wet myself lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that made me wet myself lol

Click to collapse



Banned for not owning one of these signs


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not owning one of these signs

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing that from your local supermarket.......bastard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for stealing that from your local supermarket.......bastard

Click to collapse



Haha  Banned because I lol'ed and because this




reminded me of husam's sig


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

Baaanndaa' becausaa' Iaa' speakaa' likeaa' METALLICAAAAA' Alsoa' Iaa' wantaa' thata' licenseaa' plateaa'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Baaanndaa' becausaa' Iaa' speakaa' likeaa' METALLICAAAAA' Alsoa' Iaa' wantaa' thata' licenseaa' plateaa'

Click to collapse



Banned because someone has been deleting posts  M_T_M I presume as his post has gone missing


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because someone has been deleting posts  M_T_M I presume as his post has gone missing

Click to collapse



Banned because OMG ur rightaa'


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned for using text speak 


husam666 said:


> Banned because OMG ur rightaa'

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for using text speak

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that anyone would take you seriously being a "flashaholic"....abuser


----------



## qipengart (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned for voting for the man.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 13, 2010)

Banned for voting for George Bush


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned for bringing up politics 


rr5678 said:


> Banned for voting for George Bush

Click to collapse


----------



## newter55 (Nov 14, 2010)

souljaboy said:


> banned for being a gayfish and shameless xda addict

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word gayfish


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned for saying the word you banned them for 


newter55 said:


> Banned for using the word gayfish

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 14, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for saying the word you banned them for

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to! 

Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned because me too



twitch153 said:


> Banned because I want to!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned because I got stranded today


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I got stranded today

Click to collapse



Banned because my favorite lecture at the university is cancelled today and i'm using the university computer to ban you


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned for grand standing ban 


husam666 said:


> Banned because my favorite lecture at the university is cancelled today and i'm using the university computer to ban you

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned for being a flashaholic. Get help


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2010)

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being a flashaholic. Get help

Click to collapse



Banned for not offering help!

Double ban cuz im going to play guitar hero metallica yea baby im a kinda pro drummer \m/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not offering help!
> 
> Double ban cuz im going to play guitar hero metallica *yea baby* im a kinda pro drummer \m/

Click to collapse



Banned because I am *not* a baby


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I am *not* a baby

Click to collapse




Banned as I think you protest too much


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I am *not* a baby

Click to collapse



Banned for being a liar 


captainstu72 said:


> Banned as I think you protest too much

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for protesting


----------



## Cryous (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned for banning 2 people

Sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2010)

Cryous said:


> Banned for banning 2 people
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible

Click to collapse



Banned because you sent it from your incredible   ;D


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned because it didn't work 


M_T_M said:


> banbing myself for thinking about ways to ban all of you in a more proeficient and simplistic way to avoid being banned by any of you guys/girls

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because it didn't work

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not the real G-MAN, The real G-MAN is only in H A L F - L I F E.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned because that has been my nickname for years 


husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not the real G-MAN, The real G-MAN is only in H A L F - L I F E.

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because *that*, has been my nickname for years

Click to collapse



Banned because your Nickname is *that* and has been for years


----------



## J Piddy (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned for trying to get me to Visit http://www.iphone-developers.com


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2010)

J Piddy said:


> Banned for trying to get me to Visit http://www.iphone-developers.com

Click to collapse



lol  

Need more people over on the dark side lol 



Banned for linking it even bigger than in my sig therefore making people notice it more


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2010)

banned because nobody has banned in ages


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 14, 2010)

Banned for giving an impatient ban 


husam666 said:


> banned because nobody has banned in ages

Click to collapse


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 15, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for giving an impatient ban

Click to collapse



Banned for being a flashaholic


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 15, 2010)

Banned for stealing the gubmint's money.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not being creative....he's been banned for the same reason so many times that is not even funny anymore.....get a dictionary so you can expand your vocabulary and become a better banner you no good banner you

Click to collapse



Banned for a "parenting" banned...don't be so hard on the guy..


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for a "parenting" banned...don't be so hard on the guy..

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me a reason to agree with you.  ¡Viva senor payaso! 


Sent from my HTC Dream


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 15, 2010)

Banned for giving a bilingual ban 


twitch153 said:


> Banned for giving me a reason to agree with you.  ¡Viva senor payaso!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Dream

Click to collapse


----------



## phees (Nov 15, 2010)

Banned for having an unpronouncable uaername.



xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for giving a bilingual ban

Click to collapse





Sent from someones phone using an App


----------



## etu_aty (Nov 15, 2010)

3DD said:


> Banned becuase i don't know anyone on here.

Click to collapse



Banned cause 3DD doesnt exist yet.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2010)

etu_aty said:


> Banned cause 3DD doesnt exist yet.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not using a browser for posting your ban.


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for not using a browser for posting your ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for liking Metallica


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 15, 2010)

Banned for not liking metallica, enter light!! 


nathanpc said:


> Banned for liking Metallica

Click to collapse



Banned for seriously?? You cant pronounce Gman? 


phees said:


> Banned for having an unpronouncable uaername.
> Sent from someones phone using an App

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not liking metallica, enter light!!
> 
> Banned for seriously?? You cant pronounce Gman?

Click to collapse



banned because GMan stands for Gee Man = Jeez Man = Jesus man 

double ban because i dub thee unforgiven,
and for everybody else you are unforgiven too


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 15, 2010)

Banned for finally getting in the game 


husam666 said:


> banned because GMan stands for Gee Man = Jeez Man = Jesus man
> 
> double ban because i dub thee unforgiven,
> and for everybody else you are unforgiven too

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because GMan stands for Gee Man = Jeez Man = Jesus man
> 
> double ban because i dub thee unforgiven,
> and for everybody else you are unforgiven too

Click to collapse



Banned because you live in the site


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you live in the site

Click to collapse



Banned because i am a virus i have no other place to live in


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i am a virus i have no other place to live in

Click to collapse



Banned by my anti-virus software


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned by my anti-virus software

Click to collapse



Banned because your AV missed a mac virus (yes, they do exist).

Better watch out, MacaronyMax - Macs ain't immune


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 15, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned because your AV missed a mac virus (yes, they do exist).
> 
> Better watch out, MacaronyMax - Macs ain't immune

Click to collapse



Banned because I used an atom bomb - no more viruses 



M_T_M said:


> Banned for making Steve Jobs cry with your fact

Click to collapse



Banned because Steve Jobs NEEDS to cry


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned because your AV missed a mac virus (yes, they do exist).
> 
> Better watch out, MacaronyMax - Macs ain't immune

Click to collapse



lol  Banned for specifying me   And just fixed PC  fyi (lol)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  Banned for specifying me   And just fixed PC  fyi (lol)

Click to collapse



banned because you didnt follow the rulz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because you didnt follow the rulz

Click to collapse



* didn't
*rules

 



> *Rule 14*
> Use correct Grammar.....

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> * didn't
> *rules
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



band bicoz eye knowing biter ingesh zan oluf yoo


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> band bicoz eye knowing biter ingesh zan oluf yoo

Click to collapse



Banned for using your backwards language and having your avatar give me nightmares....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for using your backwards language and having your avatar give me nightmares....

Click to collapse



Banned because that's the reason why I chose it


----------



## newter55 (Nov 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's the reason why I chose it

Click to collapse



Banned for using 666 in yourscreen name.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 16, 2010)

newter55 said:


> Banned for using 666 in yourscreen name.

Click to collapse



Banned for using 55 in your screenname 

And a pre-emptive ban for anyone lame enough to ban be for having the number 2 in my name.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned because you stole his wallet.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned because you edited your post 


M_T_M said:


> Banned for not providing any proof about your acusation

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned fot not providing proof about your accusation
> Wait, what?  Didn't I just ban someone for the same reason?  hmmm...ok, let's carry on!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you made it rain


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you made it rain

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not raining  Its just very very very cold


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's not raining  Its just very very very cold

Click to collapse



banned because its not cold nor raining its just cloudy with normal temperature about 20-23¤C (couldnt find degree sign in my mobile symbol set)


Double ban for the one who said that wm6.5 is slow on tp2 cuz he's right.

Sent from my tp2 using opera 10 on jackos oldschool rom wm6.1


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because its not cold nor raining its just cloudy with normal temperature about 20-23¤C (couldnt find degree sign in my mobile symbol set)
> 
> 
> Double ban for the one who said that wm6.5 is slow on tp2 cuz he's right.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned becuase it 2 degrees C


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becuase it 2 degrees C

Click to collapse



Banned because you didnt see the Jordanian flag under my status.
Double ban cuz you cant realize that i dont live in Great Britain even though i wish i could.
triple ban cuz im a virus and i live inside the site this is the temperature of the servers 

I still own the banhammer baby


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned because you people didn't look at the US weather for NY, NY


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you didnt see the Jordanian flag under my status.
> Double ban cuz you cant realize that i dont live in Great Britain even though i wish i could.
> triple ban cuz im a virus and i live inside the site this is the temperature of the servers
> 
> I still own the banhammer baby

Click to collapse





rr5678 said:


> Banned because you people didn't look at the US weather for NY, NY

Click to collapse



lol  The funny thing is I did all of those and am getting banned for 'apparently not'  

Banned for banning me for something which I did do and accusing me of not


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 16, 2010)

I ban you all for grandstanding banning


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  The funny thing is I did all of those and am getting banned for 'apparently not'
> 
> Banned for banning me for something which I did do and accusing me of not

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for banning you for something you did do that I said you didn't do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> I ban you all for grandstanding banning

Click to collapse



Banned because...


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because...

Click to collapse



banned for not using 5 dots.....


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned for your SUPER SUPER yay!



rr5678 said:


> banned for not using 5 dots.....

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 16, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for your SUPER SUPER yay!

Click to collapse



Banned for your Opera advertisement


----------



## krazyphire (Nov 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for your Opera advertisement

Click to collapse



Banned for your outrageous mobile speed tests! XD


----------



## mrtim123 (Nov 16, 2010)

krazyphire said:


> Banned for your outrageous mobile speed tests! XD

Click to collapse



banned for saying XD when it is clearly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2010)

mrtim123 said:


> banned for saying XD when it is clearly

Click to collapse



Banned for saying  when it is clearly


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for saying  when it is clearly

Click to collapse



Banned for being surprised


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being surprised

Click to collapse



Banned because it looks like your waiting for a cat to catch your tounge


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it looks like your waiting for a cat to catch your tounge

Click to collapse



Banned from beyond the grave


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned from beyond the grave

Click to collapse



Banned from traffic gridlock 

Typed with my right hand index finger


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned from traffic gridlock
> 
> Typed with my right hand index finger

Click to collapse



Banned for always being constipated


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for always being constipated

Click to collapse



Banned from the subway system


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Banned from all public places in the UK.

(well, it seems we are banning people from places now...or did I deliberately misunderstand?)


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 17, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned from all public places in the UK.
> 
> (well, it seems we are banning people from places now...or did I deliberately misunderstand?)

Click to collapse



Banned for misunderstanding

I was on the subway when I wrote that


----------



## whynot66 (Nov 17, 2010)

Banned for getting a signal on the subway :-\ 

Sent from my hd2 desire


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 17, 2010)

whynot66 said:


> Banned for getting a signal on the subway :-\
> 
> Sent from my hd2 desire

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm bored and your using an HD2

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## newter55 (Nov 17, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned cause I'm bored and your using an HD2
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using boredom as an excuse to be on xda.

sent from my captivate disguised as an i9000 running cyanogen


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2010)

newter55 said:


> Banned for using boredom as an excuse to be on xda.
> 
> sent from my captivate disguised as an i9000 running cyanogen

Click to collapse



Banned for being a show off with your i9000 

I HATE SAMSUNG WORST COMPANY EVER

Sent from my hTC TouchPRO2 super pocket computer running on Jackos Oldschool ROM


----------



## newter55 (Nov 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a show off with your i9000
> 
> I HATE SAMSUNG WORST COMPANY EVER
> 
> Sent from my hTC TouchPRO2 super pocket computer running on Jackos Oldschool ROM

Click to collapse



Banned for using caps ...and holding the record for bans I think?!

sent from my captivate disguised as an i9000 running cyanogen


----------



## Funnyface19 (Nov 17, 2010)

newter55 said:


> Banned for using caps ...and holding the record for bans I think?!
> 
> sent from my captivate disguised as an i9000 running cyanogen

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being you.
> 
> Typed with my right hand index finger

Click to collapse



banned for using your index finger only.

you should use your fingers and toes when typing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for using your index finger only.
> 
> you should use your fingers and toes when typing

Click to collapse



≈
baannedd bcausxde i vwrirt auyrty jthg u8de

(Banned because im not verry good at typing wit my toes


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> ≈
> baannedd bcausxde i vwrirt auyrty jthg u8de
> 
> (Banned because im not verry good at typing wit my toes

Click to collapse



HaHa Got u 

banned because your keyboard now stinks


----------



## newter55 (Nov 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> ≈
> baannedd bcausxde i vwrirt auyrty jthg u8de
> 
> (Banned because im not verry good at typing wit my toes

Click to collapse



Banned for even trying.  

sent from my captivate disguised as an i9000 running cyanogen


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a show off with your i9000
> 
> I HATE SAMSUNG WORST COMPANY EVER
> 
> Sent from my hTC TouchPRO2 super pocket computer running on Jackos Oldschool ROM

Click to collapse



Banned because you're using a Touch Pro 2 


MacaronyMax said:


> ≈
> baannedd bcausxde i vwrirt auyrty jthg u8de
> 
> (Banned because im not verry good at typing wit my toes

Click to collapse



Banned because I just typed this message with my toes


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 17, 2010)

Banned for putting your toes on your mistress 


rr5678 said:


> Banned because you're using a Touch Pro 2
> 
> 
> Banned because I just typed this message with my toes

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 17, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for putting your toes on your mistress

Click to collapse



Banned because my keyboard isn't my mistress


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 17, 2010)

Banned for not typing on your mistress 


rr5678 said:


> Banned because my keyboard isn't my mistress

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not typing on your mistress

Click to collapse



Banned for not paying taxes and making the US bankrupt


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not paying taxes and making the US bankrupt

Click to collapse



Banned because that failed


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that failed

Click to collapse



Banned for the signature link bomb


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for the signature link bomb

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a proof


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for demonstrating that you do lack "a life"

Click to collapse



Banned because you're kinda right


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for demonstrating that you do lack "a life"

Click to collapse



Banned because who cares about who has a life and who doesn't. We're all alive, so we all have lives.


----------



## whynot66 (Nov 17, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because who cares about who has a life and who doesn't. We're all alive, so we all have lives.

Click to collapse



Banned because I care about who has a life 

Sent from my hd2 desire


----------



## mrtim123 (Nov 17, 2010)

whynot66 said:


> Banned because I care about who has a life
> 
> Sent from my hd2 desire

Click to collapse



banned for being from blackpool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2010)

mrtim123 said:


> banned for being from blackpool

Click to collapse



Says the guy from Newcastle 

Banned ^^


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Says the guy from Newcastle
> 
> Banned ^^

Click to collapse



Banned because your name makes me hungry! And you still haven't taken me out to dinner...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your name makes me hungry! And you still haven't taken me out to dinner...

Click to collapse



im ever so sorry 

Banned 'says the guy with the banananana as an avatar '


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your name makes me hungry! And you still haven't taken me out to dinner...

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't *I*ntimate *R*elationship *C*entral


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> im ever so sorry
> 
> Banned 'says the guy with the banananana as an avatar '

Click to collapse



Banned because my Bananananananana has deep meaing...
and because you're not really sorry


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 17, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because this isn't *I*ntimate *R*elationship *C*entral

Click to collapse



Banned because it is a "Bromance"! xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2010)

Banned because your right !


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making me throw up in my mouth :eel:
> 
> Typed with my right hand index finger

Click to collapse



Banned for hating  It's not homo because it's just like being best friends but society had to be retarded and put a label on it to make it seem that way! 

Society is banned!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2010)

Banned because you beat me to post


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for taking it to personal....relax twitching banana...it's all fun and games
> 
> Typed with my right hand index finger

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to sleep 


it's 23:37 here 


Good night


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for taking it to personal....relax twitching banana...it's all fun and games
> 
> Typed with my right hand index finger

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I'm taking it personal  I'm just in an over zealous mood 

Twitching banana? That's my new name now?  There are sooo many things wrong with that haha


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for assuming I'm taking it personal  I'm just in an over zealous mood
> 
> Twitching banana? That's my new name now?  There are sooo many things wrong with that haha

Click to collapse



Banned for being overzealous. It's illegal in NY, you know that


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 17, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being overzealous. It's illegal in NY, you know that

Click to collapse



Banned for recognizing that they are trying to take our souls


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for recognizing that they are trying to take our souls

Click to collapse



Unbanned because you're right. Now help get rid of Paterson and his cronies


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 17, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Unbanned because you're right. Now help get rid of Paterson and his cronies

Click to collapse



Rebellion!  Banned for wrongfully banning me!  Now I must go eat dinner!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Rebellion!  Banned for wrongfully banning me!  Now I must go eat dinner!

Click to collapse



Banned for not feeding me. I'm hungry too ya know


----------



## lqaddict (Nov 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> d: ʍouʞ ɐʎ ooʇ ʎɹbunɥ ɯ,ı ˙ǝɯ buıpǝǝɟ ʇou ɹoɟ pǝuuɐq

Click to collapse



Banned for posting upside down


----------



## willsnews (Nov 18, 2010)

lqaddict said:


> Banned for posting upside down

Click to collapse



banned for not standing on your hands to read it

Constantly Drinking


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2010)

willsnews said:


> banned for not standing on your hands to read it
> 
> Constantly Drinking

Click to collapse



Banned for being drunk all the time, i just ate so im not hungry , i keep on writing J instead of : and because macarony max sleeps soooooooooooo early its 4:22AM here and im still awake


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being drunk all the time, i just ate so im not hungry , i keep on writing J instead of : and because macarony max sleeps soooooooooooo early its 4:22AM here and im still awake

Click to collapse



Banned for being a junkie. Go to sleep


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being a junkie. Go to sleep

Click to collapse



banned because youre not the boss of me
double banned because im not a junkie, hell i dont even smoke


----------



## joebobjoe (Nov 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because youre not the boss of me
> double banned because im not a junkie, hell i dont even smoke

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a G2.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because youre not the boss of me
> double banned because im not a junkie, hell i dont even smoke

Click to collapse



Banned because NOW I AM 

Double banned because you're an XDA junkie, not a drug junkie.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> macarony max sleeps soooooooooooo early its 4:22AM here and im still awake

Click to collapse



Banned because some of us have to get up at 6 in the morning


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 18, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because some of us have to get up at 6 in the morning

Click to collapse



Banned for having to get up at six in the morning =P

Sent from Snugs HTC Glacier =


----------



## whynot66 (Nov 18, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for having to get up at six in the morning =P
> 
> Sent from Snugs HTC Glacier =

Click to collapse



Banned for not having to get up at 6 in the morning :-\ 


Sent from my hd2 desire


----------



## FdxRider (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned because you don't havto get up @ 2:15 in the morning and drive 600 miles 5 days a week 





whynot66 said:


> Banned for not having to get up at 6 in the morning :-\
> 
> 
> Sent from my hd2 desire

Click to collapse





Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## whynot66 (Nov 18, 2010)

FdxRider said:


> Banned because you don't havto get up @ 2:15 in the morning and drive 600 miles 5 days a week
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that's mental  


Sent from my hd2 desire


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 18, 2010)

FdxRider said:


> Banned because you don't havto get up @ 2:15 in the morning and drive 600 miles 5 days a week
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's crazy! What the hell do you do?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned for assassinating his girlfriend


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for assassinating his girlfriend

Click to collapse



Banned because I assassinated you. Goodbye


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I assassinated you. Goodbye

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still alive. HI


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm still alive. HI

Click to collapse



Not anymore you're not 







Banned


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned for having a violent ban 


rr5678 said:


> Not anymore you're not
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for having a violent ban

Click to collapse



Banned because all bans are violent


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because all bans are violent

Click to collapse



Banned because this one's not. 


----------
-----------
--------------
------------
-----------
-----------





-----
-----
----- 


---

---

----
---
----
---
----



(lmao)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because all bans are violent

Click to collapse



banned because I'm a ghost now and I will hunt you and take my revenge
boooooooooooooooooo       hahahahahaaaaa.


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because I'm a ghost now and I will hunt you and take my revenge
> boooooooooooooooooo       hahahahahaaaaa.

Click to collapse



Banned for the "boooooooooooooooooo       hahahahahaaaaa"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for the "boooooooooooooooooo       hahahahahaaaaa"

Click to collapse



Banned for not commenting about my emocicon pictures


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 18, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not commenting about my emocicon pictures

Click to collapse



Banned for making me look at it again....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for making me look at it again....

Click to collapse



Banned because:









........











​


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because this one's not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because I'm wondering if I should be scared 



husam666 said:


> banned because I'm a ghost now and I will hunt you and take my revenge
> boooooooooooooooooo       hahahahahaaaaa.

Click to collapse



GHOSTBUSTERS BAN 



husam666 said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pac-Man Ban


M_T_M said:


> Boy....you do need to get a gf....  Banned for creating figurines with emoticons!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being all up in people's business


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned because I'm wondering if I should be scared

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be  

(JK )


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you should be
> 
> (JK )

Click to collapse



Banned because I shall be 

*runs to call police*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I shall be
> 
> *runs to call police*

Click to collapse



Banned because ur coward


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because ur coward

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want anything to happen to meeeeeeee!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I don't want anything to happen to meeeeeeee!

Click to collapse



Banned for not watching this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqJDuZIcQ34


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not watching this:

Click to collapse



Fixed it for you  LMAo Funny 



Not guna link this one for reasons you'll see but in youtube search for 'Rucka Rucka Im afraid'
The click one of those  



I ban MTM for saying Fail  Oh and because I downloaded the song like a G6 and now understand your sig LoL


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fixed it for you  LMAo Funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the textbomb


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned because M_T_M's always being a spoilt sport by abusing his powers and deletes his posts


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for rating me out!! NARC!!

Click to collapse



Hehe Sorry  Whats a narc? 

Banned for the new profile pic


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned because I can see M_T_M's attempts to hide his tracks


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 18, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being a NARC!  wait, what?  didn't I just banned someone for the same reason  ...oh well...banned anyway!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a coward! Come out and fight like a man M_T_M.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 18, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Bring it on Twitchy!!! I ain't afraid of no banana
> Banned for daring me....

Click to collapse



Banned for underestimating the power of the nana!  I ain't afraid of someone who can't be man enough to show they are online!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned for double posting


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for double posting

Click to collapse



Banned because you always ban the people I want before me


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always ban the people I want before me

Click to collapse



Banned for taking to long to ban.

Sent from my HTC Glacier


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always ban the people I want before me

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning in a timely fashion


Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for taking to long to ban.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier

Click to collapse



Banned for being right


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for not banning in a timely fashion
> 
> 
> Banned for being right

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't at home, I just arrived


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wasn't at home, I just arrived

Click to collapse



banned because you go out and have a life outside xda...


----------



## DevilDogVIKING (Nov 19, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned because you go out and have a life outside xda...

Click to collapse



Banned for the gay tongue sticking out face

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

DevilDogVIKING said:


> Banned for the gay tongue sticking out face
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for calling Mr.Clown Gay
clowns are too scary to be gays


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

DevilDogVIKING said:


> Banned for the gay tongue sticking out face
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you say it's gay


----------



## ChaseStreet (Nov 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you say it's gay

Click to collapse





Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Banned cuz u have so much time to ban.  Look at your post.  Holy ****.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

ChaseStreet said:


> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk
> 
> Banned cuz u have so much time to ban.  Look at your post.  Holy ****.

Click to collapse



banned because its your first post.
unbanned so that rr5678 bans you


----------



## islanda73 (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because its your first post.
> unbanned so that rr5678 bans you

Click to collapse



Banned for unbanning


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

ChaseStreet said:


> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk
> 
> Banned cuz u have so much time to ban.  Look at your post.  Holy ****.

Click to collapse



Banned. Just plain banned.


husam666 said:


> banned because its your first post.
> unbanned so that rr5678 bans you

Click to collapse



Not banned 


islanda73 said:


> Banned for unbanning
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 19, 2010)

Banned for multi banning



rr5678 said:


> Banned. Just plain banned.
> 
> Not banned
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 19, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for multi banning

Click to collapse



Banned for banning on his multi banning skills =P

fRom Snugs HTC ViSiON =)


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 19, 2010)

Banned because I envy your speed test results



Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for banning on his multi banning skills =P
> 
> fRom Snugs HTC ViSiON =)

Click to collapse


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 19, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I envy your speed test results

Click to collapse



*Blushes* Banned for making me blush. 


P.s. thx! I like them to =)

fRom Snugs HTC ViSiON on CM6 ^_^


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 19, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> *Blushes* Banned for making me blush.
> 
> 
> P.s. thx! I like them to =)
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned for blushing


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for blushing
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for causing a black out


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for causing a black out

Click to collapse



Banned because What happened to that show


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 19, 2010)

Banned because what show?



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because What happened to that show

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because what show?

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah it was.. 
Here's the story:

Everybody on earth blacked out and saw one month into the future, if you didnt see anything you were going to die or were asleep, on cctv there were videos of people wlking around when the black out happened and an agency is trying to track them down, theyve found the machine that did it....

And them they stoped showing it  It was quite aa good show actualy plus i missed most of it out


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

banned for watching nerdy shows 

now where did i put my star trek collection


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for watching nerdy shows
> 
> now where did i put my star trek collection

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> In his own words.....

Click to collapse



Both banned for referencing  Star Trek


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Both banned for referencing  Star Trek

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the reference of Star Trek...shame, shame


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for banning against Star Trek...shame, shame

Click to collapse



Banned because did I say I was against it?


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because did I say I was against it?

Click to collapse



banned cause I can't edit your quote of my post


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> banned cause I smell really really bad and think MacaronyMax is just AWESOME

Click to collapse



Banned because only the person whos post it is can (Obviously)


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because only the person whos post it is can (Obviously)

Click to collapse



Banned for getting Pepsi all over my keyboard 


No but seriously I almost spit out my drink when I looked at that, nicely done


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for getting Pepsi all over my keyboard
> 
> 
> No but seriously I almost spit out my drink when I looked at that, nicely done

Click to collapse



banned for mentioning pepsi you make an ad by mentioning pepsi now pepsi will have to pay to this forum, and pepsi tastes awesome 
pepsi pepsi pepsi pepsi

double ban because i was kidding about star trek i dont like it


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for mentioning pepsi you make an ad by mentioning pepsi now pepsi will have to pay to this forum, and pepsi tastes awesome
> pepsi pepsi pepsi pepsi
> 
> double ban because i was kidding about star trek i dont like it

Click to collapse



Pepsi-Cola ban


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Pepsi-Cola ban

Click to collapse



Dr. Pepper Ban


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Dr. Pepper Ban

Click to collapse



Mountain Dew Ban 

Double ban for copying my speedtest signature style


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Mountain Dew Ban
> 
> Double ban for copying my speedtest signature style

Click to collapse



Fanta Ban


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fanta Ban

Click to collapse



Sprite Ban 
Double ban for copying my speedtest signature style


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Sprite Ban
> Double ban for copying my speedtest signature style

Click to collapse



I did none of the kind 


7-up ban


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> 7-up ban

Click to collapse



**banned for no cool 7-up song**


Chica-Cherry Cola....ohhhh yeah start singing folks


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> banned for attempting to make this a sing along thread...

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting a drink ban


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Sprite Ban
> Double ban for copying my speedtest signature style

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my ban!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for stealing my ban!

Click to collapse



Tango Ban


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tango Ban

Click to collapse



Yellow Ban


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Yellow Ban

Click to collapse








SUPER SUPER ban! 
Proof ------> CLICK Here


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> SUPER SUPER ban!
> Proof ------> CLICK Her

Click to collapse



Ban for What's wrong with you?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Ban for What's wrong with'chu?

Click to collapse



banned because I'm just teasing you 
and because I like how it looks


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because I'm just teasing you
> and because I like how it looks

Click to collapse




banned for I know


----------



## NewZJ (Nov 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned for I know

Click to collapse



banned for his all-knowingness


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

NewZJ said:


> banned for his all-knowingness

Click to collapse



banned for killing Kurt Kobain and making it look like he commitd suicide


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for killing Kurt Kobain and making it look like he commitd suicide

Click to collapse



Banned for haleck


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 19, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for haleck

Click to collapse



Banned because your sentences aren't making sense anymore! Don't look like an ignorant New Yorker!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 19, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> banned for calling new yorkers ignorant ....kings highway brooklyn represent
> 
> 
> I love chicharrones con salsa Verde

Click to collapse



banned because you don't love chicharrones con salsa roja.....as I do.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for liking nasty red salsa with your Chicharrones..just wrong
> 
> I love chicharrones con salsa Verde

Click to collapse



banned for liking salsa istead of head banging


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for liking salsa istead of head banging

Click to collapse



Banned for head banging your face into a pile a salsa  Divine retribution!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 20, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your sentences aren't making sense anymore! Don't look like an ignorant New Yorker!

Click to collapse



Banned because I am not ignorant.


M_T_M said:


> banned for calling new yorkers ignorant ....kings highway brooklyn represent
> 
> 
> I love chicharrones con salsa Verde

Click to collapse



Banned for the Spanish 


M_T_M said:


> 'sup twitchy? Guess what? Yep....you guessed....you are banned from two blocks away from my home
> 
> I love chicharrones con salsa Verde

Click to collapse



Banned for banning outside.


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 20, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I am not ignorant.
> 
> Banned for the Spanish
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for Triple Banning!

fRom Snugs HTC ViSiON on CM6 ^_^


----------



## BodenM (Nov 20, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for not knowing that ^.^ is a happy face.
> 
> fRom Snuggl3s HTC ViSiON

Click to collapse



Banned for banning from a HTC Vision. And for using CyanogenMOD.

Sent from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 20, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for banning from a HTC Vision. And for using CyanogenMOD.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on my Vision and Cyanogen. Oh and also banned for having a long ass signature. =P

fRom Snugs HTC ViSiON on CM6 ^_^


----------



## BodenM (Nov 20, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for hating on my Vision and Cyanogen. Oh and also banned for having a long ass signature. =P
> 
> fRom Snugs HTC ViSiON on CM6 ^_^

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting I can't flaunt my stuff.

Sent from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned for hating that suggestion

Sent from my FREAKING COMPUTER with Firefocks


----------



## ndwgs (Nov 20, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for hating that suggestion
> 
> Sent from my FREAKING COMPUTER with Firefocks

Click to collapse



Banned for liking that suggestion and having "Firefocks" with a ridiculous massive bandwith in your "Kbps" banner...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

ndwgs said:


> Banned for liking that suggestion and having "Firefocks" with a ridiculous massive bandwith in your "Kbps" banner...

Click to collapse



Banned because his connection is actually really really slow


----------



## a-k-t-w (Nov 20, 2010)

User was banned for having a crappy signature.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

a-k-t-w said:


> User was banned for having a crappy signature.

Click to collapse




Banned for not having one!!!!!


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not having one!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a suggestion on a laptop on XDA...Moron....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for asking a suggestion on a laptop on XDA...Moron....

Click to collapse



Banned because I found this


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I found this

Click to collapse




Banned because you found this....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned because you found this....

Click to collapse



Banned because I found this


----------



## Funnyface19 (Nov 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I found this

Click to collapse



Banned for it using a file type to scare someone

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned for that smiley


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> Banned for it using a file type to scare someone
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because my Hero gets 422 compared to your Eris 
(Oc'ed to 710mhz and with Froyo )


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because my Hero gets 422 compared to your Eris
> (Oc'ed to 710mhz and with Froyo )

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

F*** you 


Banned for not telling me how to get it to show all the colors  (Please tell )


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> F*** you
> 
> 
> Banned for not telling me how to get it to show all the colors  (Please tell )

Click to collapse



heh heh 

Banned because it's Quadrant Advanced - and it was free for me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> heh heh
> 
> Banned because it's Quadrant Advanced - and it was free for me

Click to collapse



 Thanks 

Banned for not explaing how you got it free


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having conflicting issues in your life by having an Android device while promoting an IPhone site while on XDA.....that's just bananas
> BTW....where'd twitchy?  he's fun to mess with

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks
> 
> Banned for not explaing how you got it free

Click to collapse



Banned because it came with the build 

And I backed it up


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because it came with the build
> 
> And I backed it up

Click to collapse



Banned for telling


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling

Click to collapse



AWESOME! Downloaded Advanced one and it turns out if it was based on CPU alone my Hero would be second to the N1 beating GalaxyS Muwahah  

Banned because for old Hardware it still rocks!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling

Click to collapse



Banned because come on, this is XDA 


MacaronyMax said:


> AWESOME! Downloaded Advanced one and it turns out if it was based on CPU alone my Hero would be second to the N1 beating GalaxyS Muwahah
> 
> Banned because for old Hardware it still rocks!

Click to collapse



Banned because you have old hardware


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because come on, this is XDA
> 
> Banned because you have old hardware

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to keep 'old hardware' until Tegra 2 Handsests are out


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm going to keep 'old hardware' until Tegra 2 Handsests are out

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me I'm gonna have to spend *ANOTHER* $500 then


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

Now all I need is a lagfix to boost the I/O performance and gingerbread to boost my graphics acceleration and my Hero will pwn  But not likley to happen


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm going to keep 'old hardware' until Tegra 2 Handsests are out

Click to collapse



Banned for being LOYAL


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Now all I need is a lagfix to boost the I/O performance and gingerbread to boost my graphics acceleration and my Hero will pwn  But not likley to happen

Click to collapse



Ban for no ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

Ban for Ban


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ban for Ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm white


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm white

Click to collapse



Banned because Im Max


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Im Max

Click to collapse



Banned because I am a banana!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am a banana!

Click to collapse



Banned because this is banana


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is banana

Click to collapse



Banned because this is XDA not dancing Banana land 





this is a banana


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 20, 2010)

Banned because you made me laugh



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because this is XDA not dancing Banana land
> 
> this is a banana

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 20, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you made me laugh

Click to collapse



Banned coz you made 11000+ posts posting in the off-topic forums...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned coz you made 11000+ posts posting in the off-topic forums...

Click to collapse



Banned because i've seen him post in general too


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because i've seen him post in general too

Click to collapse




Banned cause this is my 100th post


----------



## Master™ (Nov 20, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned cause this is my 100th post

Click to collapse



Banned because this is my 1,784th post??


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 20, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned because this is my 1,784th post??

Click to collapse



Banned for being a big ole show off


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for being a big ole show off

Click to collapse



banned for misspelling "ALL"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for misspelling "ALL"

Click to collapse



Banned because he was not trying to spell *all*, it was meant to be an abbreviation of *old* which should be spelt *ol'*


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm white

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm black 
Double banned because you wouldn't scream out "you're white" in Bed-Stuy. Don't know where it is, look it up 


husam666 said:


> banned for misspelling "ALL"

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling "awl"


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 21, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for misspelling "awl"

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong, awl is a tool


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because he was not trying to spell *all*, it was meant to be an abbreviation of *old* which should be spelt *ol'*

Click to collapse





Banned for correcting me


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 21, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for being wrong, awl is a tool

Click to collapse



Banned because I know that.


----------



## BodenM (Nov 21, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I know that.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing that!

Sent from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned for the pathetic ban


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned because you are not right, I´ve earned them on Spam reporting
And a second bann because you only have 602



shr said:


> Banned coz you made 11000+ posts posting in the off-topic forums...

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 21, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are not right, I´ve earned them on Spam reporting
> And a second bann because you only have 602

Click to collapse



Banned for Banning twice.

Banned for Banning twice.

Banned for Being Banned by me...


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 21, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for Banning twice.
> 
> Banned for Banning twice.
> 
> Banned for Being Banned by me...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 3 times. Time to call the Forum Police


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 21, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for banning 3 times. Time to call the Forum Police

Click to collapse



Banned because the only true forum police are the MODs and some of them are a little....tainted haha


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 21, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the only true forum police are the MODs and some of them are a little....tainted haha

Click to collapse



Banned because HOW DO YOU KNOW ABOUT THE CONSPIRACY???


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 21, 2010)

rr5678 said:
			
		

> Quote: Banned because HOW DO YOU KNOW ABOUT THE CONSPIRACY???

Click to collapse



Banned because I've told you too much


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I've told you too much

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not so bad twitchy


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 21, 2010)

husam666 said:
			
		

> Quote: Banned because you're not so bad twitchy

Click to collapse



Banned for allowing a banana to infiltrate you forums


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for allowing a banana to infiltrate you forums

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not my forums its the XDA forums


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 21, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I've told you too much

Click to collapse



Banned because I will kill this conspiracy


----------



## Master™ (Nov 21, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I will kill this conspiracy

Click to collapse



banned for skipping other bans.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 21, 2010)

Master™ said:


> banned for skipping other bans.

Click to collapse



Banned because the word Master is not trademarked


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because the word Master is not trademarked

Click to collapse



Banned because it is now     ™™™Master™™™


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 21, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it is now     ™™™Master™™™

Click to collapse



Banned because now I sue you


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because now I sue you

Click to collapse



Banned because spaghetti isn't online. 
weird


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 21, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because spaghetti isn't online.
> weird

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate these assholes in my Xbox LIVE game


----------



## Rataplan (Nov 21, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I hate these assholes in my Xbox LIVE game

Click to collapse



Banned, because you banned the Master of puppets.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2010)

Rataplan said:


> Banned, because you banned the Master of puppets.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's sad but true.


----------



## Rataplan (Nov 21, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's sad but true.

Click to collapse



Banned because Nothing Else Matters Mamma Said


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2010)

Rataplan said:


> Banned because Nothing Else Matters Mamma Said

Click to collapse



Banned because you're unforgiven too


----------



## Rataplan (Nov 21, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're unforgiven too

Click to collapse




Banned because now you can Turn the page


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 21, 2010)

Banned for being on main street 


Rataplan said:


> Banned because now you can Turn the page

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 21, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for hating on him for being on Main St unlike you...sitting in front of your PC hating on the world

Click to collapse



Banned becaus Jimmy Carr just signed my phone   somehow I think I will be keeping it longer


----------



## HCDR.Jacob (Nov 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becaus Jimmy Carr just signed my phone   somehow I think I will be keeping it longer

Click to collapse



Banned for boasting

Sent from CM6 on my HTC Wildfire


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2010)

HCDR.Jacob said:


> Banned for boasting
> 
> Sent from CM6 on my HTC Wildfire

Click to collapse



banned for saying that spaghetti boast.


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for saying that spaghetti boast.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't see where spaghetti came from here...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned because I don't see where spaghetti came from here...

Click to collapse



banned because I was referring to macarony max


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because I was referring to macarony max

Click to collapse



Banned because macaroni is NOT spaghetti.


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 22, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because macaroni is NOT spaghetti.

Click to collapse



Banned for liking pasta.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 22, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for liking pasta.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because pasta is good


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because pasta is good

Click to collapse



Banned because pasta is too easy to cook.


----------



## xdaid (Nov 22, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because pasta is too easy to cook.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you never tried to cook a pastaburger.


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 22, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because pasta is too easy to cook.

Click to collapse



Banned for cooking difficult things.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned myself cus I'm in the middle of nowhere and barely have a 1x connection.slow refresh.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 22, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned myself cus I'm in the middle of nowhere and barely have a 1x connection.slow refresh.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being in....the dead zone!


----------



## xdaid (Nov 22, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned myself cus I'm in the middle of nowhere and barely have a 1x connection.slow refresh.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well, banned for your slow refresh


----------



## xdaid (Nov 22, 2010)

xdaid said:


> Well, banned for your slow refresh

Click to collapse



And banned for the same reason of ummkiper...


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 22, 2010)

xdaid said:


> And banned for the same reason of ummkiper...

Click to collapse



Banned for masochistically banning yourself


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 22, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned myself cus I'm in the middle of nowhere and barely have a 1x connection.slow refresh.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for Sprint


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 22, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for Sprint

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping people! The name of the game is ban the person above you...not ban whomever you chose to ban because you're bored!


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 22, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for skipping people! The name of the game is ban the person above you...not ban whomever you chose to ban because you're bored!

Click to collapse



Banned because you interfered in his right to freedom.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 22, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for skipping people! The name of the game is ban the person above you...not ban whomever you chose to ban because you're bored!

Click to collapse



Banned because I done did it again


----------



## noobile (Nov 22, 2010)

*banned*



rr5678 said:


> Banned because I done did it again

Click to collapse



  Banned for repeatedly skipping people!


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 22, 2010)

noobile said:


> Banned for repeatedly skipping people!

Click to collapse



Banned for teaching him not to skip people.


----------



## BodenM (Nov 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because spaghetti isn't online.
> weird

Click to collapse



Banned for calling MacaronyMax spaghetti.


----------



## BodenM (Nov 22, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for teaching him not to skip people.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying he has to teach him not to skip people.


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 22, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for saying he has to teach him not to skip people.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a guy who tells someone to teach.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for saying that spaghetti boast.

Click to collapse



Haha lmao  



ummkiper said:


> Banned for banning a guy who tells someone to teach.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I bet your hero hasn't been signed by Jimmy Carr


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I bet your hero hasn't been signed by Jimmy Carr

Click to collapse



Banned because Jimmy Carr is a legend, and if your phone is signed by him. I may have to come to oxford and seize it from you


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 22, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> Banned because Jimmy Carr is a legend, and if your phone is signed by him. I may have to come to oxford and seize it from you

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no right to seize. You're not the police force


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 22, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you have no right to seize. You're not the police force

Click to collapse



But, but, but... I'm CaptainStu72.... Surely that wins?

Banned for not respecting my authorityyy


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 22, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> But, but, but... I'm CaptainStu72.... Surely that wins?
> 
> Banned for not respecting my authorityyy

Click to collapse



Banned for talking like this one


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 22, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for talking like this one

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a pic of cartman

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for posting a pic of cartman
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for watching south park. 
double ban for not posting towlie
you wana get high?


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for watching south park.
> double ban for not posting towlie
> you wana get high?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't wanna get high.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned for not wanting to get high



rr5678 said:


> Banned because I don't wanna get high.

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 22, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not wanting to get high

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a druggie.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned because you are not



rr5678 said:


> Banned because I'm not a druggie.

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 22, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are not

Click to collapse



Banned because its true


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because its true

Click to collapse



Banned because it is not


----------



## Master™ (Nov 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it is not

Click to collapse



Banned because it IS


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it is not

Click to collapse



banned for lying


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned for lying

Click to collapse



Banned for truthing


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for truthing

Click to collapse



Banned well...just because I feel like it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned well...just because I feel like it

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling something


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for feeling something

Click to collapse



banned for having feelings.


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 23, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned for having feelings.

Click to collapse



Banned for being numb.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 23, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for being numb.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the numbness and reminding me of Linkin Park.


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 23, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for pointing out the numbness and reminding me of Linkin Park.

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't listened to Linkin Park in years.

"I've become soooo DUMMMBBB~~~~"


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I haven't listened to Linkin Park in years.
> 
> "I've become soooo DUMMMBBB~~~~"

Click to collapse



Banned for singing...

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## jtom617 (Nov 23, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for singing...
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for using XDA App to post that ban req.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 23, 2010)

jtom617 said:


> banned for using XDA App to post that ban req.

Click to collapse



Banned for criticizing XDA App.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for criticizing XDA App.

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed all the fun about getting high 

Mr. Max should know why 
P.S. I'm not blaming you for anything


----------



## mdhscanes24 (Nov 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I missed all the fun about getting high
> 
> Mr. Max should know why
> P.S. I'm not blaming you for anything

Click to collapse



Banned for missing all the fun of getting high.


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I missed all the fun about getting high
> 
> Mr. Max should know why
> P.S. I'm not blaming you for anything

Click to collapse





mdhscanes24 said:


> Banned for missing all the fun of getting high.

Click to collapse



Double Ban for too many emots


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I missed all the fun about getting high
> 
> Mr. Max should know why
> P.S. I'm not blaming you for anything

Click to collapse





mdhscanes24 said:


> Banned for missing all the fun of getting high.

Click to collapse





blkout01 said:


> Double Ban for too many emots

Click to collapse



Triple ban for reckless endangerment via excessive and irresponsible use of emoticons. v(^.^)v


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Triple ban for reckless endangerment via excessive and irresponsible use of emoticons. v(^.^)v

Click to collapse



Quad ban for the improper use of the emoticon


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Quad ban for the improper use of the emoticon

Click to collapse



Banned because you always use this emoticon --> 



> Mr. Max should know why
> P.S. I'm not blaming you for anything

Click to collapse



I ban myself because i was mistaken.


----------



## slc334 (Nov 23, 2010)

krazyphire said:


> Banned for your outrageous mobile speed tests! XD

Click to collapse



Banned for propagating a rediculously long thread!

Sent from my GT-I9000M using XDA App


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 23, 2010)

slc334 said:


> Banned for propagating a rediculously long thread!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone not above you or even on the same page


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 23, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for banning someone not above you or even on the same page

Click to collapse



Banned for banning  someone cus he banned the wrong person

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 24, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for banning  someone cus he banned the wrong person
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I got an HD2 today!  Celebratory ban!


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 24, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got an HD2 today!  Celebratory ban!

Click to collapse



Banned cus I'm getting a Samsung Epic this week.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## FdxRider (Nov 24, 2010)

Drive for  Fedex





Snuggl3s said:


> Banned cause that's crazy! What the hell do you do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 24, 2010)

FdxRider said:


> Drive for  Fedex
> 
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for driving a big white truck.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 24, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for driving a big white truck.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning Santa


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for banning Santa

Click to collapse



Banned for lying,Santa drives a sleigh.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 24, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for lying,Santa drives a sleigh.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for multiple reasons:
1. Not putting a [SPACE] after the [COMMA]
2. Foolishly believing that Santa doesn't use camouflage. 
3. I'm bored
4. I'm still bored after writing this list


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Nov 24, 2010)

All of you should be banned for using this thread to increase ur post count!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned for worrying about post counts.


TheWizKid95 said:


> All of you should be banned for using this thread to increase ur post count!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 24, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got an HD2 today!  Celebratory ban!

Click to collapse



 Banned. Stay off my phone turf


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 24, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned. Stay off my phone turf

Click to collapse



Banned for calling it a Telephone..Its a Device...Respect it...


----------



## Leviuqse (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because its..not just a device, is three things: a widescreen iPod with touch controls, a revolutionary mobile phone, and a breakthrough Internet communications device

Sent from of Yeonpyeong


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 24, 2010)

Leviuqse said:


> Banned because its..not just a device, is three things: a widescreen iPod with touch controls, a revolutionary mobile phone, and a breakthrough Internet communications device
> 
> Sent from of Yeonpyeong

Click to collapse



Banned for INSULTING HD2 by calling it a iPOD....


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 24, 2010)

Leviuqse said:


> Banned because its..not just a device, is three things: a widescreen *iPod* with touch controls, a revolutionary mobile phone, and a breakthrough Internet communications device
> 
> Sent from of Yeonpyeong

Click to collapse



How DARE you!? This is NOT another device shat out Steve Jobs's ass.
Banned


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 24, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> How DARE you!? This is NOT another device shat out Steve Jobs's ass.
> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting me....Hell i like that,still...BANNED.


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 24, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for supporting me....Hell i like that,still...BANNED.

Click to collapse



Banned for liking that.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 24, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for liking that.

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking that.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 24, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for not liking that.

Click to collapse



Banned for arguing about this! Children there are enough pieces of the ignorance pie to go around and still have leftovers haha

Sent from my HD2 using XDA app!


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 24, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got an HD2 today!  Celebratory ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for getting an HD2! Was quite happy when I sold mine =P

From Snugs HTC Glacier ^_^


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for getting an HD2! Was quite happy when I sold mine =P
> 
> From Snugs HTC Glacier ^_^

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Glacier, these things sank the Titanic!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 24, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a Glacier, these things sank the Titanic!

Click to collapse



Banned for sinking the Titanic


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for sinking the Titanic

Click to collapse



Banned because the Titanic is not a sink


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the Titanic is not a sink

Click to collapse



Banned because it is now a big toy for all the fish in the big blue


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned for emocon overload 


MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it is now a big toy for all the fish in the big blue

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for emocon overload

Click to collapse






HOW DO YOU LIKE IT NOW

Banned because there are always emotes that fail by themselves, no idea why


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2010)

husam666 said:


> HOW DO YOU LIKE IT NOW
> 
> Banned because there are always emotes that fail by themselves, no idea why

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I agree

Click to collapse




Banned for agreeing


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 24, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for agreeing

Click to collapse



banned for my train going u.derground


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 24, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for agreeing

Click to collapse



Banned for being a devil's advocate  There is no problem with agreeing as long as it's not to drugs "Say no to drugs children." 

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because I learned it from watching you 


twitch153 said:


> There is no problem with agreeing as long as it's not to drugs "Say no to drugs children."
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because I learned it from watching you

Click to collapse



Banned because learning should happen in a booooooooooring school with stupid teacher spitting at you while talking and students making fun of you, while reading from a 1000 Kilo Grams weight of paper.
you don't learn anything by watching others do stuff.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 24, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a devil's advocate  There is no problem with agreeing as long as it's not to drugs "Say no to drugs children."
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because kids will say yes to drugs no matter what you say or do 

Sent from my HTC HD2 via the Haleck interface


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 24, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a devil's advocate  There is no problem with agreeing as long as it's not to drugs "Say no to drugs children."
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause drugs are fun =P

From Snugs HTC Glacier ^_^


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2010)

Banned because you sound like TOWLIE

You wanna get high


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you sound like TOWLIE
> 
> You wanna get high

Click to collapse



YES! 
Banned because Towlie is awesome


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 25, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> YES!
> Banned because Towlie is awesome

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what Towlie is.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for shart gargling 

Towelie is a character from South Park.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for watching south park 


rr5678 said:


> Banned for shart gargling
> 
> Towelie is a character from South Park.

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 25, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for watching south park

Click to collapse



Banned because South Park used to be really good, but now it's eh.



I think XDA is a pretty cool guy, eh hacks fones and doesnt afraid of anything. 

(including cease and desists )


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 25, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because South Park used to be really good, but now it's eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're saying XDA is cool, in the XDA forum. Self-referential promotion causes infinite loops.


----------



## ronnyzilker (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned cuz u got time to watch south park while I'm still at work.. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 25, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you're saying XDA is cool, in the XDA forum. Self-referential promotion causes infinite loops.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not promotion, it's a meme

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Pretty_cool_guy


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for banning too much



rr5678 said:


> Banned because it's not promotion, it's a meme
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Pretty_cool_guy

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 25, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for banning too much

Click to collapse



Banned because so what?


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 25, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because so what?

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 25, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for not caring.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for Caring.


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 25, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for Caring.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 25, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for banning too much

Click to collapse



Banned for banning banners. =P

From Snugs HTC Glacier ^_^


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for an unoriginal ban, let's step it up! 


Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for banning banners. =P
> 
> From Snugs HTC Glacier ^_^

Click to collapse


----------



## j2kquest (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for having a HD2 desire 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 25, 2010)

j2kquest said:


> Banned for having a HD2 desire
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Desire HD, when it isn't even out in my country, while I'm drooling about it.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 25, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a Desire HD, when it isn't even out in my country, while I'm drooling about it.

Click to collapse



Banned for staying in a country where the Desire HD hasn't yet launched.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a Desire HD, when it isn't even out in my country, while I'm drooling about it.

Click to collapse



Banned for not fulfilling ur desires 



shr said:


> Banned for staying in a country where the Desire HD hasn't yet launched.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can watch any T.V series Here --> http://tv.blinkx.com
Double ban cuz here's the link for Towlie's episode --> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=C4HO8FJ9


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 25, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not fulfilling ur desires
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cool signature.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for being envy


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for having metallica on your signature



husam666 said:


> Banned for being envy

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having metallica on your signature

Click to collapse



Banned because I've been already banned for that


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Well so banned again



husam666 said:


> Banned because I've been already banned for that

Click to collapse


----------



## mikeseth (Nov 25, 2010)

removed.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for stating the obvious, these are all random bans 


mikeseth said:


> Banned for banning someone randomly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 25, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for stating the obvious, these are all random bans

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the Non-Obvious...These are not Random Bans...


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned for your " XXX on XDA" signature 



shr said:


> Banned for stating the Non-Obvious...These are not Random Bans...

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 25, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for your " XXX on XDA" signature

Click to collapse



Banned for your signature which is sooooo big that most of the time goes in loading the signature itself...


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned because you make me Lol and because you must have a very slow internet, my sig is big but only words and only 1 small web graphic



shr said:


> Banned for your signature which is sooooo big that most of the time goes in loading the signature itself...

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 25, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you make me Lol and because you must have a very slow internet, my sig is big but only words and only 1 small web graphic

Click to collapse



Banned because i made you lol...inspite of having a 3.1Mbps broadband...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you make me Lol and because you must have a very slow internet, my sig is big but only words and only 1 small web graphic

Click to collapse



Banned for lying!  There is two


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 25, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for lying!  There is two

Click to collapse



banned for asking him to be true...


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned both for being the only ones banning today



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for lying!  There is two

Click to collapse





shr said:


> banned for asking him to be true...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned both for being the only ones banning today

Click to collapse



Banned for forgeting yourself


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 25, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for forgeting yourself

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding him that his memory is hazy...


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 25, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for reminding him that his memory is hazy...

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word hazy and banned for having a 3 letter name. =P

From Snugs HTC Glacier ^_^


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 25, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for using the word hazy and banned for having a 3 letter name. =P
> 
> From Snugs HTC Glacier ^_^

Click to collapse




Banned for having a fabric softener name


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for having a fabric softener name

Click to collapse



Banned for having a parrot that has a yellow Mohawk


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 25, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a parrot that has a yellow Mohawk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Walkman


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned because your flag refers to USA and all North Americans should be having a nice dinner with family instead of banning people in XDA 



rr5678 said:


> Banned for having a Walkman

Click to collapse


----------



## j2kquest (Nov 25, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because your flag refers to USA and all North Americans should be having a nice dinner with family instead of banning people in XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being greedy, why isn't 1 orb enough....what's with orb3000


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 25, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because your flag refers to USA and all North Americans should be having a nice dinner with family instead of banning people in XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because dinner ain't ready 



j2kquest said:


> Banned for being greedy, why isn't 1 orb enough....what's with orb3000
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned bcause it's <9000


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 25, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because dinner ain't ready
> 
> 
> 
> Banned bcause it's

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> rr5678 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because dinner ain't ready
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> rr5678 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because dinner ain't ready
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> ummkiper said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for having the same phone as me
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because apparently there's something wrong with quick reply quotes

Click to collapse



Banned because I just used it.


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 26, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I just used it.

Click to collapse




Banned for fixing quotes,and the last ban i did was sent from my hero while the battery was dying those phones don't like to type with a almost dead battery.


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 26, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for having a fabric softener name

Click to collapse



Banned cause the fabric softener name is Snuggle not snuggles. =P

From Snugs HTC Glacier ^_^


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for explaining your ban 


Snuggl3s said:


> Banned cause the fabric softener name is Snuggle not snuggles. =P
> 
> From Snugs HTC Glacier ^_^

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for explaining your ban

Click to collapse



banned because you have 50 stars in the blue part of ur flag (such a wast of time)


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 26, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for explaining your ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed all the fun while re-playing Fallout 2 for the 9000th time and missing out on the LOLicious bans when I fell asleep.


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 26, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I missed all the fun while re-playing Fallout 2 for the 9000th time and missing out on the LOLicious bans when I fell asleep.

Click to collapse



banned for playing games instead of banning people.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> banned for playing games instead of banning people.

Click to collapse



Banned because i know someone will ban you for banning people instead of playing games


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i know someone will ban you for banning people instead of playing games

Click to collapse



Banned because Fallout 2 was is a great game. Dogmeat, please survive this playthrough...


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 26, 2010)

sakai4eva said:
			
		

> Quote:    Originally Posted by husam666   Banned because i know someone will ban you for banning people instead of playing games    Banned because Fallout 2 was is a great game. Dogmeat, please survive this playthrough...

Click to collapse



Banned because Fallout 2 sucked! Hater ban haha jk


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 26, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Fallout 2 sucked! Hater ban haha jk

Click to collapse



Banned because things sucking isn't bad, like when my girlfriend gave me a bj. And Fallout 2 didn't suck. Fallout 3 did.


----------



## Leviuqse (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for lying....I don't think you have a gf...enjoy your hand

Sent from of Yeonpyeong


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 26, 2010)

Leviuqse said:


> Banned for lying....I don't think you have a gf...enjoy your hand
> 
> Sent from of Yeonpyeong

Click to collapse



Banned for not believing in me. But she is in Beijing now so I am enjoying my hand.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 26, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not believing in me. But she is in Beijing now so I am enjoying my hand.

Click to collapse



Banned for a perfect lie...Deserving....


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 26, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because things sucking isn't bad, like when my girlfriend gave me a bj. And Fallout 2 didn't suck. Fallout 3 did.

Click to collapse



Banned because your girlfriend's name is Ms. Right Hand.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 26, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because your girlfriend's name is Ms. Right Hand.

Click to collapse



banned for a random ban when the title states Ban the person*ABOVE* you!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 26, 2010)

shr said:
			
		

> Quote:    Originally Posted by rr5678   Banned because your girlfriend's name is Ms. Right Hand.     banned for a random ban when the title states Ban the personABOVE you!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for beating a dead horse  I've tried to teach him that but it's just not gonna happen haha


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for mentioning the dead horse



twitch153 said:


> Banned for beating a dead horse  I've tried to teach him that but it's just not gonna happen haha

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 26, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for mentioning the dead horse

Click to collapse



Banned for flogging a dead horse. Also for making me wonder, to cheat or to get a Fleshlight?


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for making me LOL!!



sakai4eva said:


> Banned for flogging a dead horse. Also for making me wonder, to cheat or to get a Fleshlight?

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 26, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for making me LOL!!

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a same reason while banning.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 26, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for beating a dead horse  I've tried to teach him that but it's just not gonna happen haha

Click to collapse





shr said:


> banned for a random ban when the title states Ban the person*ABOVE* you!!!

Click to collapse



Both of you. Banned. Multi-Quote system makes your argument invalid 



shr said:


> Banned for posting a same reason while banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for huh?


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for multi banning



rr5678 said:


> Both of you. Banned. Multi-Quote system makes your argument invalid
> 
> Banned for huh?

Click to collapse


----------



## yiannisthegreek (Nov 26, 2010)

Everyone is banned for banning... Youre all mean... Lol... BANNED!!!

Sent from my GT-I9000M using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2010)

yiannisthegreek said:


> Everyone is banned for banning... Youre all mean... Lol... BANNED!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me COL  (crying out loud) because of ur pathetic so not funny ban


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned because there is no crying in banning 


husam666 said:


> Banned for making me COL  (crying out loud) because of ur pathetic so not funny ban

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 26, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because there is no crying in banning

Click to collapse



Banned because crying is illegal.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because crying is illegal.

Click to collapse



Banned for being against emos


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being against emos

Click to collapse



Banned because the last thing I want is an emo Metallica


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned because I agree with you



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the last thing I want is an emo Metallica

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the last thing I want is an emo Metallica

Click to collapse




orb3000 said:


> Banned because I agree with you

Click to collapse




Banned because I'm not emo, I hate emos they're sissies


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not emo, I hate emos they're sissies

Click to collapse



Ban because I agree


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 26, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Ban because I agree

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing when there have been bans with agreeing already.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 26, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Ban because I agree

Click to collapse



All people above me are banned for two reasons:

1.) Stereotyping, come on guys I thought we were better than this 

2.) I didn't get any bans in on Turkey Day 

Happy belated Thanksgiving XDA!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for your delayed greeting



twitch153 said:


> All people above me are banned for two reasons:
> 
> 1.) Stereotyping, come on guys I thought we were better than this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for eating Turkey the country


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for eating Turkey the country

Click to collapse



Banned because Turkey (the country) has 5 trillion% the DV of all vitamins.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 26, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because Turkey (the country) has 5 trillion% the DV of all vitamins.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing pointless facts


----------



## Funnyface19 (Nov 26, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing pointless facts

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing trivial things

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 26, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> Banned for not knowing trivial things
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I don't I just have no need to flaunt pointless facts


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for assuming I don't I just have no need to flaunt pointless facts

Click to collapse



Banned because turtles can breathe through their butt


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2010)

banned because male seahorses take care of the babies



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because turtles can breathe through their butt

Click to collapse


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 27, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> banned because male seahorses take care of the babies

Click to collapse



banned because sloths take two weeks to digest their food.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> banned because sloths take two weeks to digest their food.

Click to collapse



Banned for sharing that information.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for being against the freedom of information act 


shr said:


> Banned for sharing that information.

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for being against the freedom of information act

Click to collapse



Banned for stating a wrong act.It should be Freedom of sharing information act.


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 27, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for stating a wrong act.It should be Freedom of sharing information act.

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting


Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for correcting
> 
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not correcting.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned because only parents and English teachers correct haha 


shr said:


> Banned for not correcting.

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for spreading a wrong message...





xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because only parents and English teachers correct haha

Click to collapse



...All grown-ups can correct.


----------



## Funnyface19 (Nov 27, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for spreading a wrong message......All grown-ups can correct.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you're grown up

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> Banned for thinking you're grown up
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for freezing your brains and concluding that i am not grown up...


----------



## Funnyface19 (Nov 27, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for freezing your brains and concluding that i am not grown up...

Click to collapse



Banned for not cryogenically preparing for the future lol

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 27, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> Banned for not cryogenically preparing for the future lol
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned Cryogenics.


----------



## Dreddge (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for capitalizing Cryogenics

Sent from the bowels of my mind....


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

Dredge said:


> Banned for capitalizing Cryogenics
> 
> Sent from the bowels of my mind....

Click to collapse



Banned for sending it from the bowels of your mind!


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 27, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for sending it from the bowels of your mind!

Click to collapse



Banned for irregular bowel movements.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for irregular bowel movements.

Click to collapse



Banned for regular bowel movements...or Moments


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned because I did not understand a word



shr said:


> Banned for regular bowel movements...or Moments

Click to collapse


----------



## BodenM (Nov 27, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I did not understand a word

Click to collapse



Banned for being dumb.

Sent from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for being dumb.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Baned because you think you're a genius. 
I am the only genius around here


----------



## Master™ (Nov 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Baned because you think you're a genius.
> I am the only genius around here

Click to collapse



Banned because you are SO wrong


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned because you are SO wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for loving steve Jobs  (Read the tags  )


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for loving steve Jobs  (Read the tags  )

Click to collapse



Banned because master is sexier than you  (read the tags )
Also I am the ONLY GENIUS.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because master is sexier than you  (read the tags )
> Also I am the ONLY GENIUS.

Click to collapse



Banned because master is a silly liar (read the tags)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because master is a silly liar (read the tags)

Click to collapse



Banned becasue it's true


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becasue it's true

Click to collapse



Banned because I see a reference to this character (read the tags)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I see a reference to this character (read the tags)

Click to collapse



Banned because it has been replace with you as an american idiot


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because rr5678 is an american idiot (read tags again)

Click to collapse



Banned because husam is hallucinating (read the tags)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because husam is hallucinating (read the tags)

Click to collapse



Banned for editing tags  read tags for proof


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for editing tags  read tags for proof

Click to collapse



Banned because you do too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you do too

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't, I just have an admirer of my Sexy body over here at xda


----------



## Funnyface19 (Nov 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I don't, I just have an admirer of my Sexy body over here at xda

Click to collapse



Banned for putting the song too sexy for my shirt in my mind

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> Banned for putting the song too sexy for my shirt in my mind
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for putting that song in your mind...you could easily ignore that!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for putting that song in your mind...you could easily ignore that!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because he can't now


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because he can't now

Click to collapse



Banned for putting that video...


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for making me remind that song


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> Banned for putting the song too sexy for my shirt in my mind

Click to collapse





orb3000 said:


> Banned for making me remind that song

Click to collapse



Banned for the similar bans


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for trying to administer bans 


MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for the similar bans

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for trying to administer bans

Click to collapse



Banned because you administered a ban for someone administering a ban so in that case because you administered a ban for administering a ban, you should ban yourself 



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I don't, I just have an admirer of my Sexy body over here at xda

Click to collapse



Banned because you're 80. WAY too old to have anything NEAR a sexy body


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for trying to administer bans

Click to collapse



Banned for being a flashaholic..


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for flashing in public

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 27, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned for flashing in public
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pervert


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned for flashing in public
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not Quoting...


----------



## DJAeroX26 (Nov 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being a pervert

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT being a pervert. You lost your man card... 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## DJAeroX26 (Nov 27, 2010)

DJAeroX26 said:


> Banned for NOT being a pervert. You lost your man card...
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you... a**hole!!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for being so intense 


DJAeroX26 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you... a**hole!!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

DJAeroX26 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you... a**hole!!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not respecting the rules of XDA...Well,ON A SERIOUS NOTE NOW, DO YOU SERIOUSLY WANT A BAN?


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for being so intense

Click to collapse



Banned for not suggesting him to read the forum rules.


----------



## DJAeroX26 (Nov 27, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for not respecting the rules of XDA...Well,ON A SERIOUS NOTE NOW, DO YOU SERIOUSLY WANT A BAN?

Click to collapse



Banned for taking it so seriously. Relax. 
Double ban for not reading Section 2.5 of XDA Rules; I need "guidance".
Triple ban for flaming. Oh yeah, I went there :]

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you administered a ban for someone administering a ban so in that case because you administered a ban for administering a ban, you should ban yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because you're 80. WAY too old to have anything NEAR a sexy body

Click to collapse



Banned because Im not 80


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Im not 80

Click to collapse



Banned because you COULD be 

PS. The tags on this thread are pretty funny  Interesting to see who wrote what


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned because you COULD be
> 
> PS. The tags on this thread are pretty funny  Interesting to see who wrote what

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know that can write your own by clicking edit tags


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 27, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned because you COULD be
> 
> PS. The tags on this thread are pretty funny  Interesting to see who wrote what

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to ban you  I need no reasoning other than the fact that you are above me, the banana strikes again!!!! >


Sent from my HD2 using XDApp!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for stating the obvious, an obvious ban ban 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I want to ban you  I need no reasoning other than the fact that you are above me, the banana strikes again!!!! >
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDApp!

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I want to ban you  I need no reasoning other than the fact that you are above me, the banana strikes again!!!! >
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDApp!

Click to collapse



Banned because I started the tag thing... Just sayin..


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I started the tag thing... Just sayin..

Click to collapse



banned because youre not saying youre typing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because youre not saying youre typing

Click to collapse



Banned because for all you know I have speech to text


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for an out of order ban, read the title!! 


MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because for all you know I have speech to text

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for an out of order ban, read the title!!

Click to collapse



banned because you started page 215 and did not make sense


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for not understand my ban 


husam666 said:


> banned because you started page 215 and did not make sense

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because for all you know I have speech to text

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to type it first 



xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not understand my ban

Click to collapse



Banned because all your ban are belong to us


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you have to type it first
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because all your ban are belong to us

Click to collapse



Banned for lying! You don't need to type it first!  And banned because all my bans my belong to you but all your base are belong to us first


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for lying! You don't need to type it first!  And banned because all my bans my belong to you but all your base are belong to us first

Click to collapse



Banned because Speech to Text makes lots of errors - typing still required 

Banned because all your ban are belong to base and all your base are belong to us.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because Speech to Text makes lots of errors - typing still required
> 
> Banned because all your ban are belong to base and all your base are belong to us.

Click to collapse



It only makes errors for two reasons:

1.) Bad grammar.

2.) Bad programming. 

Banned for failure to have good grammar! ...


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> It only makes errors for two reasons:
> 
> 1.) Bad grammar.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the programming


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 27, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because it's the programming

Click to collapse



Banned because you could always get a better program


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you could always get a better program

Click to collapse



Banned for getting a better program.


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned for not getting with the program.


----------



## Funnyface19 (Nov 28, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned for not getting with the program.

Click to collapse



Banned for double posting

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned for posting in your quote 


Funnyface19 said:


> Banned for double posting
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned for posting after midnight

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 28, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned for posting after midnight
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting anyone. Also, it's 2.22pm here. Midnight is only where you are and lasts exactly one second.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned for a lecture ban 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not quoting anyone. Also, it's 2.22pm here. Midnight is only where you are and lasts exactly one second.

Click to collapse


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 28, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for a lecture ban

Click to collapse



Banned cus I just got an evo.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app


----------



## cashyftw (Nov 28, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus I just got an evo.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because my Vibrant owns your evo


----------



## Emoslayer8 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yo dude. We got you banned so you can ban while your banned while your banning, that other guys post about bans. 

So take a ban, your banned. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 28, 2010)

Emoslayer8 said:


> Yo dude. We got you banned so you can ban while your banned while your banning, that other guys post about bans.
> 
> So take a ban, your banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for the Nonsense...Utter nonsense..!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 28, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for the Nonsense...Utter nonsense..!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because...

"Nonsense? Nonsense, you say? THIS. IS. XDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because...
> 
> "Nonsense? Nonsense, you say? THIS. IS. XDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Click to collapse



Banned coz this is *XDA* and not XDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...


----------



## cashyftw (Nov 28, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned coz this is *XDA* and not XDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...

Click to collapse



Banned because your both lame! 

Sent from the speed demon


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2010)

cashyftw said:


> Banned because your both lame!
> 
> Sent from the speed demon

Click to collapse



Banned because 'Says the guy with "Sent from the speed demon" and the end of his post'


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because 'Says the guy with "Sent from the speed demon" and the end of his post'

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so, and there's nothing you can do about it


----------



## Master™ (Nov 28, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I said so, and there's nothing you can do about it

Click to collapse



banned because I felt like it & now everyone is banned.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2010)

Master™ said:


> banned because I felt like it & now everyone is banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because everone is Banned you wouldn't have been able to do that ban


----------



## Master™ (Nov 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because everone is Banned you wouldn't have been able to do that ban

Click to collapse



**You don't see this post, I am banned **
lol

Banned for being a smart...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2010)

Master™ said:


> **You don't see this post, I am banned **
> lol
> 
> Banned for being a smart...

Click to collapse



Banned for being total idiot


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 28, 2010)

cashyftw said:


> Banned because my Vibrant owns your evo

Click to collapse



Im getting an Epic just wanted to test the Evo lol



husam666 said:


> Banned for being total idiot

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out that he is an idiot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Im getting an Epic just wanted to test the Evo lol
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for pointing out that he is an idiot.

Click to collapse



Banned for having the ugly version of the hero


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having the ugly version of the hero

Click to collapse



Banned cus this phone is 3 times as fast than the hero.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app


----------



## cashyftw (Nov 28, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus this phone is 3 times as fast than the hero.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because my vibrant owns your evo. 


Sent from the speed demon


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 28, 2010)

cashyftw said:


> Banned because my vibrant owns your evo.
> 
> 
> Sent from the speed demon

Click to collapse



Hmmm banned for a repeat ban.also the vibrant does not have a physical keyboard like the Epic 4g has so it doesnt own .


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2010)

cashyftw said:


> Banned because my vibrant owns your evo.
> 
> 
> Sent from the speed demon

Click to collapse





ummkiper said:


> Hmmm banned for a repeat ban.also the vibrant does not have a physical keyboard like the Epic 4g has so it doesnt own .

Click to collapse



Banned because my soon to be Desire Z will own both your phones    And it has a keyboard


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned because objects cant own objects

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 28, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned because objects cant own objects
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cus your phone has an lcd display,meaning it belongs to that phone therefore it owns it.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus your phone has an lcd display,meaning it belongs to that phone therefore it owns it.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for backing us up  Thanks


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned for paying $10 extra a month for 4g

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 28, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned for paying $10 extra a month for 4g
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not quoting anyone and because i dont pay the extra 10  first no 4g here 2nd my hero is not a 4g phone.yes i did say hero so therefor my evo does not have 4g.


----------



## DopeShiziot (Nov 28, 2010)

Master™ said:


> banned for skipping other bans.

Click to collapse



Banned for being power mad and taking it out on the person above 


Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned myself for reading the post wrong.  Ban you for not reading that it says the person on top.  Therefore i need not to quote anyone 

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 28, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned myself for reading the post wrong.  Ban you for not reading that it says the person on top.  Therefore i need not to quote anyone
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting again.
No you read it right LOL I have an Evo just not with 4g



Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for not quoting again.
> No you read it right LOL I have an Evo just not with 4g
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That makes sense 

 

Banned because thats just silly


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned both of us for spending too much time banning


What time is it?    Its vagina!


----------



## AdrianK (Nov 28, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned both of us for spending too much time banning
> 
> 
> What time is it?    Its vagina!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying 'vagina'. You can't say 'vagina' on the internet!


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 28, 2010)

AdrianK said:


> Banned for saying 'vagina'. You can't say 'vagina' on the internet!

Click to collapse



Banned for telling people what they can say.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 28, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for telling people what they can say.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him because of what he said! Hypocratically banning ban


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned from the north shore for your grandstanding ban 


twitch153 said:


> Banned for banning him because of what he said! Hypocratically banning ban

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 28, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned from the north shore for your grandstanding ban

Click to collapse



Banned for making me have to ban you for your whining ban while I'm on the train 



AdrianK said:


> Banned for saying 'vagina'. You can't say 'vagina' on the internet!

Click to collapse



VA-GI-NA


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 28, 2010)

Banned for not looking for vagina on the train. 


Guns dont kill people, i kill people. With guns


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned for not looking for vagina on the train.
> 
> 
> Guns dont kill people, i kill people. With guns

Click to collapse



Banned because that second bit reminded me of this "Guns don't kill people, people kill people, does this mean toasters don't toast toast, toasts toast toast"


----------



## Rataplan (Nov 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that second bit reminded me of this "Guns don't kill people, people kill people, does this mean toasters don't toast toast, toasts toast toast"

Click to collapse



Banned for toasting


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2010)

Rataplan said:


> Banned for toasting

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't toast I dont have a toast that toasts toast 

vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina vagina 

double ban because you fill xda's servers with complete BS
triple ban cuz someone wants to kill me (read tags)


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ban for being paranoid





Old people burning!  Throw ya hands up!


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't toast I dont have a toast that toasts toast
> triple ban cuz someone wants to kill me (read tags)

Click to collapse



Banned because WHAT THE HELL is this?

*TAG: "rr5678 has crush on jb"*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because WHAT THE HELL is this?
> 
> *TAG: "rr5678 has crush on jb"*

Click to collapse



You having a crush on justin beiber


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> You having a crush on justin beiber

Click to collapse



Haha Banned because he was on the  X-factor earlier  I now have a headache


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Banned because he was on the  X-factor earlier  I now have a headache

Click to collapse



banned because i forgot to ban him before 
and because rr5678 is cool (read tags )


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> You having a crush on justin beiber

Click to collapse



Banned because now I have to cut your throat 
Oh, and "husam loves george bush"* was *down there too 


MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Banned because he was on the  X-factor earlier  I now have a headache

Click to collapse



Banned for watching it. 



husam666 said:


> banned because i forgot to ban him before
> and because rr5678 is cool (read tags )

Click to collapse



Still gotta ban you


----------



## webstar1 (Nov 28, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because now I have to cut your throat
> Oh, and "husam loves george bush"* was *down there too
> 
> Banned for watching it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because in the past 2 hours, I have faced more than 20 trolls and I'm really 

~Webstar1


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 28, 2010)

webstar1 said:


> Banned because in the past 2 hours, I have faced more than 20 trolls and I'm really
> 
> ~Webstar1

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't feed them




vampir4997 said:


> Banned for not looking for vagina on the train.
> 
> 
> Guns dont kill people, i kill people. With guns

Click to collapse



SUPERBANNED because if I looked for vagina in that particular car, I'd be labeled as a sex offender against children! A pedophile!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because now I have to cut your throat
> Oh, and "husam loves george bush"* was *down there too
> 
> Banned for watching it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because we have to choose a new target now in tags 
who will it be? 
Mr. clown
mtm
Macaroni
vampire
webstar1?

edit I forgot twitchy banana


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we have to choose a new target now in tags
> who will it be?
> Mr. clown
> mtm
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling my version of macarony wrong   and because it should be MTM


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for spelling my version of macarony wrong   and because it should be MTM

Click to collapse



Banned because MTM drinks sh*t coffee
double ban for correcting me
triple ban cuz i agree


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for spelling my version of macarony wrong   and because it should be MTM

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree, MTM 

Double ban because look at mein monitor


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned because you don't really sprechen sie deutch 


rr5678 said:


> Banned because I agree, MTM
> 
> Double ban because look at mein monitor

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 29, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because you don't really sprechen sie deutch

Click to collapse



Of course I don't speak German


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for not banning me for it 


rr5678 said:


> Of course I don't speak German

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 29, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not banning me for it

Click to collapse



Oops. Banned because I don't speak German

Banned because you pointed out the mistake


----------



## ayman07 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned myself for reading all 74 pages of this thread (on tapatalk)



rr5678 said:


> Oops. Banned because I don't speak German
> 
> Banned because you pointed out the mistake

Click to collapse



Banned you for not realizing that German would have been the #1 language in the US if things didn't go our way.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtone (Nov 29, 2010)

banned for line jumping people on a breakfast buffet! that last pancake is MINE


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for your analogy of the breakfast in the middle of the night



xtone said:


> banned for line jumping people on a breakfast buffet! that last pancake is MINE

Click to collapse


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for making me want pancakes


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 29, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned for making me want pancakes

Click to collapse



Banned because the orgasms were probably definitely faked.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the orgasms were probably definitely faked.

Click to collapse



banned because you're gonna be banned for real


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 29, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned for making me want pancakes

Click to collapse





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the orgasms were probably definitely faked.

Click to collapse



Watch the language guys.



husam666 said:


> banned because you're gonna be banned for real

Click to collapse



Banned because you are definitely correct.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for the possibility of actually banning someone 


Mr. Clown said:


> Watch the language guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because you are definitely correct.

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for being reiterative



xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for the possibility of actually banning someone

Click to collapse


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for an expanded lexicon 


orb3000 said:


> Banned for being reiterative

Click to collapse


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for confusing me


Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 29, 2010)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Banned for confusing me
> 
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for not explaining it for them 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being confused

Click to collapse


----------



## Master™ (Nov 29, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not explaining it for them

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the EXACT SAME thing


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 29, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned for doing the EXACT SAME thing

Click to collapse



Banned for the exact same reason.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the exact same reason.

Click to collapse



banned because master forgot the bate at the end of his name


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 29, 2010)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Banned for confusing me
> 
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a confused Lee =P

fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because master forgot the bate at the end of his name

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not how you spell the word.


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that's not how you spell the word.

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping a post!


----------



## willsnews (Nov 29, 2010)

Banning all people with names that use numbers for letters as in blam369 or blaz387

Still flashing


----------



## blkout01 (Nov 29, 2010)

willsnews said:


> Banning all people with names that use numbers for letters as in blam369 or blaz387
> 
> Still flashing

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on numbers


----------



## AdrianK (Nov 29, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for hating on numbers

Click to collapse



Banned for banning due to hating on numbers


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for hating on a hater.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned for hating on a hater.

Click to collapse



banned for banning a hater who banned a number hater who baned a post skipping hater who banned an english teacher


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

What?, banned for banning with a not clear reason and because your signature is even longer than mine!



husam666 said:


> banned for banning a hater who banned a number hater who baned a post skipping hater who banned an english teacher

Click to collapse


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for the fact I have too (sorry orb!). When I really want to ban hussam666 for a hideous signature. Srsly man, sort it out.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> Banned for the fact I have too (sorry orb!). When I really want to ban hussam666 for a hideous signature. Srsly man, sort it out.

Click to collapse



Banned because you sound good unlike other members 
double ban cuz i feel naked now that my signature is half size 

mtm is fag read tags if you havent already


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you sound good unlike other members
> double ban cuz i feel naked now that my signature is half size
> 
> mtm is fag read tags if you havent already

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling naked


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned because naked is reason for banning 


shr said:


> Banned for feeling naked

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 29, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because naked is reason for banning

Click to collapse



Banned coz he didnt find any other reason to ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 29, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned coz he didnt find any other reason to ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm waiting for my 15 hour download to finish so that I can finally start to learn some Objective-C 


And now I will ban you in Java 


```
public class Ban {
	public static void main(String args[]){
		System.out.println("Haha I've just banned you using Java");
	}

}
```

And now PHP


```
<php?
echo "Banned in php";
?>
```

Hehe


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for having a 15 hour download and double ban because us network guys don't know languages usually. So any any deny all 


MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm waiting for my 15 hour download to finish so that I can finally start to learn some Objective-C
> 
> 
> And now I will ban you in Java
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for making your signature shorter, now mine is longer



husam666 said:


> Banned because you sound good unlike other members
> double ban cuz i feel naked now that my signature is half size
> 
> mtm is fag read tags if you havent already

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 29, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> ... mine is longer

Click to collapse



Banned because that is a LIE


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned because how you are so sure about it



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that is a LIE

Click to collapse


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for going off topic in an off topic thread 


orb3000 said:


> Banned because how you are so sure about it

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping posts 


orb3000 said:


> Banned for making your signature shorter, now mine is longer

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 29, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because how you are so sure about it

Click to collapse



Banned for being smart 





xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for going off topic in an off topic thread
> 
> Banned for skipping posts

Click to collapse



Banned because he didnt skip posts, just ignored them   





ummkiper said:


> Banned for writing the post above this one.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting below me


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being smart
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for writing the post above this one.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 29, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for writing the post above this one.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned because thats a good ban but now look at the post yo banned me for


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because thats a good ban but now look at the post yo banned me for

Click to collapse



 Banned for making me reread your post and making me lol.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for your confusing signature: " Sprint Evo using Xda app.
__________________
Current Phone:HTC Hero"



ummkiper said:


> Banned for making me reread your post and making me lol.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 29, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for your confusing signature: " Sprint Evo using Xda app.
> __________________
> Current Phone:HTC Hero"

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me that I need to change that, but I'm on a road trip to Pennsylvania so, I will when I get there.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for reminding me that I need to change that, but I'm on a road trip to Pennsylvania so, I will when I get there.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



banned for not concentrating on the road.
what if you hit a car, then you will be banned from life

have a nice trip 

macarony is banned in c++
#include <iostream.h>
void main()
{
             cout<<"MacaronyMax is banned in c++"<<endl;
}
and now in vb.net
Sub main()
Console.WriteLine ("MacaronyMax is banned")
End Sub


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for not concentrating on the road.
> what if you hit a car, then you will be banned from life
> 
> have a nice trip
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your simple c++


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your simple c++

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him before I could.and I'm not driving yet ill drive the other 700 miles.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your simple c++

Click to collapse



Banned because im still a freshmen year student 
double ban cuz i know that  \n can replace endl


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because im still a freshmen year student
> double ban cuz i know that  \n can replace endl

Click to collapse



Banned cus I'm on my phone and beat you to that ban.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 29, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus I'm on my phone and beat you to that ban.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned because my HD2 has more Ram than your Evo


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my HD2 has more Ram than your Evo

Click to collapse



Banned for using an animal as a term for your phone.lol

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 29, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for using an animal as a term for your phone.lol
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned because I AM THOR GOD OF THUNDER!


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I AM THOR GOD OF THUNDER!

Click to collapse



Banned for making it rain on my trip.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 29, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for making it rain on my trip.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking rain, would you rather have dead things everywhere and no water?!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not liking rain, would you rather have dead things everywhere and no water?!

Click to collapse



Banned because youre twitch the GOD OF ROTTEN BANANAS


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because youre twitch the GOD OF ROTTEN BANANAS

Click to collapse



Banned for calling my bananas rotten  They are ripe, tasty, and are great in banana splits! They got the gold medal several times in gymnastics!


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for calling my bananas rotten  They are ripe, tasty, and are great in banana splits! They got the gold medal several times in gymnastics!

Click to collapse



Banned cus nothing is wrong with rain till your driving 80mph and its 35°

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus nothing is wrong with rain till your driving 80mph and its 35°
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned because xdandroid doesnt support adhoc networks and now im stuck with opera mobile 10


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because xdandroid doesnt support adhoc networks and now im stuck with opera mobile 10

Click to collapse



Banned for using opera that browser takes me to German MySpace and its just buggy


Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for still using myspace

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 29, 2010)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned for still using myspace
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cus I feel like it.I log in there once a month if that, cus I have friends there that don't have Facebook.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned again for not correcting your signature



ummkiper said:


> Banned cus I feel like it.I log in there once a month if that, cus I have friends there that don't have Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 29, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned again for not correcting your signature

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I can make it to Pennsylvania from Florida in 2 hours in a truck.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Banned for making me Lol!



ummkiper said:


> Banned for thinking I can make it to Pennsylvania from Florida in 2 hours in a truck.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for making me Lol!

Click to collapse



Banned for liking.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned for not being able to modify your sig during your road trip but able to post and bann here



ummkiper said:


> Banned for liking.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not being able to modify your sig during your road trip but able to post and bann here

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too lazy to change my signature. Also because this thread is getting out of hand, in a funny way


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 30, 2010)

Double banned because previous bann was not meant for you and because you don´t even have a signature



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm too lazy to change my signature. Also because this thread is getting out of hand, in a funny way

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Double banned because previous bann was not meant for you and because you don´t even have a signature

Click to collapse



Exactly. As Confucius said, the best signature is no signature. Therefore, I ban you.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned again for quoting Confucious



sakai4eva said:


> Exactly. As Confucius said, the best signature is no signature. Therefore, I ban you.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned again for quoting Confucious

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for quoting Confucius. I always wonder, if he is to bring enlightenment, why are we always confused when spelling Confucius? And, yeah, that's a second reason to ban you.


----------



## twitch351 (Nov 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for banning me for quoting Confucius. I always wonder, if he is to bring enlightenment, why are we always confused when spelling Confucius? And, yeah, that's a second reason to ban you.

Click to collapse


*
WE* are not confused when spelling Confucius just most people because they spell it phonetically  Banned because...well....because I am thor!


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> *
> WE* are not confused when spelling Confucius just most people because they spell it phonetically  Banned because...well....because I am thor!

Click to collapse



Banned because your Thor's Hammer of Lightning +3 does not cause Confusion, merely Stun if critical hit and I fail a reflex check.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because your Thor's Hammer of Lightning +3 does not cause Confusion, merely Stun if critical hit and I fail a reflex check.

Click to collapse



Banned for being much scientific and fictitious and Confusing...


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned because it's for the house, the car, the boat and the yard


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because it's for the house, the car, the boat and the yard

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting!


----------



## Funnyface19 (Nov 30, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for not quoting!

Click to collapse



Banned for nothing original about your ban.

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 30, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> Banned for nothing original about your ban.
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because there's nothing original about your ban either


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because there's nothing original about your ban either

Click to collapse



Banned coz m tired reading the same bans again!


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 30, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned coz m tired reading the same bans again!

Click to collapse



Banned because my boss called me up to his cubicle this morning and shafted me... with a permanent staff confirmation and a 9.1% raise.  

p/s: How's that for originality?


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned for saying shaft and staff in the same post 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because my boss called me up to his cubicle this morning and shafted me... with a permanent staff confirmation and a 9.1% raise.
> 
> p/s: How's that for originality?

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 30, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for saying shaft and staff in the same post

Click to collapse



Banned for intruding in his rights to speech


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 30, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for intruding in his rights to speech

Click to collapse



Banned cause my pet snake (sTeve) said I should. Also cause your a weenie. His words but mine, honest. =P

fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned cause my pet snake (sTeve) said I should. Also cause your a weenie. His words but mine, honest. =P
> 
> fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to heads (look at your avatar)
Double nanned cuz twitch is not thor he's twitch the godof rotten bananas
Triple ban because the banhammer is stronger than thor's


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have *to* heads (look at your avatar)
> Double *nanned* cuz twitch is not thor he's twitch the godof rotten bananas
> Triple ban because the banhammer is stronger than thor's

Click to collapse



Banned for mistakes in spellings!


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 30, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for mistakes in spellings!

Click to collapse



Banned cause this isn't school! You teacher!

fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 30, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned cause this isn't school! You teacher!
> 
> fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this isn't school, this is a place where you learn and help.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 30, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for thinking this isn't school, this is a place where you learn and help.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned for schooling him


----------



## vampir4997 (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned for reminding of high school.


Old people burning!!  Put your hands up!!


----------



## a-k-t-w (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned for having 31 posts.


----------



## ChaseStreet (Nov 30, 2010)

I officially ban myself. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 30, 2010)

ChaseStreet said:


> I officially ban myself.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And I ban you too so double ban


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2010)

ChaseStreet said:


> I officially ban myself.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because youre not above yourself

if old people are burning its because of my new flamethrower


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because youre not above yourself
> 
> if old people are burning its because of my new flamethrower

Click to collapse



Banned for having a flamethrower. Give it to me so I can burn you


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for having a flamethrower. Give it to me so I can burn you

Click to collapse



Banned because not in a million years 
Now im going to burn cats


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because not in a million years
> Now im going to burn cats

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to burn cats, burn people instead.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because not in a million years
> Now im going to burn cats

Click to collapse



Banned because I kill you and take the flamethrower 

If I get lucky, maybe a necrophiliac will find your corpse. That'll wipe out all evidence


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I kill you and take the flamethrower
> 
> If I get lucky, maybe a necrophiliac will find your corpse. That'll wipe out all evidence

Click to collapse



banned because the mcdonalds delivery guy ran before i burn him
double ban because i just burned my meal


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because the mcdonalds delivery guy ran before i burn him
> double ban because i just burned my meal

Click to collapse



Banned because McDonald's doesn't have delivery


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because McDonald's doesn't have delivery

Click to collapse



Banned because in jordan it does 
or what i just ate was fried sh** from a place that has the yellow M as their logo.


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because in jordan it does
> or what i just ate was fried sh** from a place that has the yellow M as their logo.

Click to collapse



Banned because McDonalds, here in America, will give you extreme diarrhea with profuse vomiting. It happened to me. The vomit cleanup was an intensive task, seeing as it projectiled itself onto my ceiling


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because McDonalds, here in America, will give you extreme diarrhea with profuse vomiting. It happened to me. The vomit cleanup was an intensive task, seeing as it projectiled itself onto my ceiling

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol 
double ban because you just caused me a McPhobea (however it is written)


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me lol
> double ban because you just caused me a McPhobea (however it is written)

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned for not appreciating a double ban 


shr said:


> Banned for double banning!

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 30, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not appreciating a double ban

Click to collapse



Banned for appreciating them.


husam666 said:


> Banned for making me lol
> double ban because you just caused me a McPhobea (however it is written)

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at my pain


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 30, 2010)

Banned for not assuming people would laugh at your ban 


rr5678 said:


> Banned for appreciating them.
> 
> 
> Banned for laughing at my pain

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 30, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not assuming people would laugh at your ban

Click to collapse



Sprint Ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Sprint Ban

Click to collapse



Vodafone ban


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 30, 2010)

Telcel bann



MacaronyMax said:


> Vodafone ban

Click to collapse


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Telcel bann

Click to collapse



My orb is a 3001 model, outdated orb ban. =P

fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Telcel bann

Click to collapse



o2 Ban 

...


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> o2 Ban
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



T-Mobile US ban


----------



## kio.old.sql (Nov 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> T-Mobile US ban

Click to collapse



BASE.de (E-Plus) Germany banned u for using T-Offline


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> T-Mobile US ban

Click to collapse



T-Mobile UK ban


----------



## rr5678 (Nov 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> T-Mobile UK ban

Click to collapse



Banned for starting a T-Mobile war 

Deutsche Telekom ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 1, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for starting a T-Mobile war
> 
> Deutsche Telekom ban

Click to collapse



I ban you all because my connection sucks at home.


----------



## Austin021296 (Dec 1, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> I ban you all because my connection sucks at home.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cheap connection at your house 

Also banned for banning everybody


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 1, 2010)

Austin021296 said:


> Banned for having a cheap connection at your house
> 
> Also banned for banning everybody

Click to collapse



Banned because I am using WiMax at a place with sucky connection, and mo natter what voodoo I do with it, the connection still sucks. Also, banned because I couldn't get fiber in my new place and had to settle for copper wires. Also, banned because I ban everybody because I love them.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned for ADD ban 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I am using WiMax at a place with sucky connection, and mo natter what voodoo I do with it, the connection still sucks. Also, banned because I couldn't get fiber in my new place and had to settle for copper wires. Also, banned because I ban everybody because I love them.

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 1, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being smart
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for using comic sans MS


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 1, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for ADD ban

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone because they have ADD!  I have ADHD and I only get lost and side tracked when I'm not really paying attention and I'm eating.........ice cream! YAY! I love ice cream! I'm eating it right now!  Banned for making me realize I was eating ice cream...don't judge


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 1, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for using comic sans MS

Click to collapse



Banned for banning while I was banning someone else and well...we're all just running a huge ban train on each other  lmao


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 1, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for banning someone because they have ADD!  I have ADHD and I only get lost and side tracked when I'm not really paying attention and I'm eating.........ice cream! YAY! I love ice cream! I'm eating it right now!  Banned for making me realize I was eating ice cream...don't judge

Click to collapse



Banned courtesy of your local Health Insurance Co. 


M_T_M said:


> Banned for spamming the forum...get a hobby
> 
> I love chicharrones con salsa Verde

Click to collapse



Banned because phoning is a hobby


----------



## blkout01 (Dec 1, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because phoning is a hobby

Click to collapse




Banned for using the term "phoning" 



Sent from my phoning device...


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 1, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for using the term "phoning"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my phoning device...

Click to collapse



Banned for discrimination against the usage and propagation of the word "phoning", hereafter in this document referred to as Phoning. Also banned for attempt to stop, without an injunction from an authorized legal institution or an appointed court of law, the use of said word. Also banned for discriminatory use of said word in a sarcastic manner, without the use of sarcastic font, which is required by law (see xkcd.com) in the absence of sarcasm tonality in the utterance, or cause towards utterance, of said word.


----------



## ksizzle9 (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned. Because your explanation was WAAAAYY to ****ing long^^

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## a-k-t-w (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned for ****ing swearing.


----------



## frigid (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned for being a hypocrite.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 1, 2010)

frigid said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocriticizer


----------



## frigid (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned for use of smiley face

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned for being frigid



frigid said:


> Banned for use of smiley face
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 1, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for being frigid

Click to collapse



B-b-b-b-banned b-b-b-b-b-because m-m-m-m-mmy colleague's t-t-t-t-tweaking of the air-cond is making me frigid...


----------



## BodenM (Dec 1, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> B-b-b-b-banned b-b-b-b-b-because m-m-m-m-mmy colleague's t-t-t-t-tweaking of the air-cond is making me frigid...

Click to collapse



Banned for not sticking it to your colleague. Pwn his ass!

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 1, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for not sticking it to your colleague. Pwn his ass!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cus I finally changed my signature.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 1, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus I finally changed my signature.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



Ban because the screenshot in your post gave me a nosebleed.


----------



## blkout01 (Dec 1, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus I finally changed my signature.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



HOLYSIGNATURE!!!   




sakai4eva said:


> Ban because the screenshot in your post gave me a nosebleed.

Click to collapse



Ban for nosebleed


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 1, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> HOLYSIGNATURE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for Banning two members.


----------



## a-k-t-w (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned for using a readable font colour.


----------



## Funnyface19 (Dec 1, 2010)

a-k-t-w said:


> Banned for using a readable font colour.

Click to collapse



Banned for putting a u in color you silly Brit

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned because this is a non readable colour


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned for copying another members font idea



husam666 said:


> Banned because this is a non readable colour

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for copying another members font idea

Click to collapse



banned because i was only showing him what unreadable font is like


----------



## blkout01 (Dec 1, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because i was only showing him what unreadable font is like

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to make understanding out something that should not be understood and/or should not have an understanding explanation behind the understood meaning by which the text was written.


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 1, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because i was only showing him what unreadable font is like

Click to collapse




Banned cus i posted this to late ,who cares.


----------



## kylec (Dec 1, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus i got an infraction from XDA cus of my phone screenshot lol ,who cares.

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring :-( 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for copying another members font idea

Click to collapse



Banned for using the boring stock size, font and colour


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for using the boring stock size, font and colour

Click to collapse



Banned for using face your manga


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 1, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using face your manga

Click to collapse



Banned for making it complicated to understand...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for making it complicated to understand...

Click to collapse



Banned because its our code


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 1, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its our code

Click to collapse



Banned for making codes and not telling the other members!


----------



## blkout01 (Dec 1, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its our code

Click to collapse



Banned because "The Code" shall not be spoke of.



shr said:


> Banned for making codes and not telling the other members!

Click to collapse



banned for beating me to a ban


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 1, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned because "The Code" shall not be spoke of.
> 
> 
> 
> banned for beating me to a ban

Click to collapse



Banned again for banning two members.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned again for banning two members.

Click to collapse



Banned because rr5678 is too coward to ban


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 1, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because rr5678 is too coward to ban

Click to collapse



Banned for uttering my name


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 1, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for uttering my name

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking of your name to be unique...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for thinking of your name to be unique...

Click to collapse



Banned because it is 
double ban because its hard to remember rr(something)


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 1, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it is
> double ban because its hard to remember rr(something)

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it is important!  No offense buddy but it's not...yet, until you're on a hit list. Which may and  or may not be soon... Sleep with one eye open tonight.

Sent from my HD2 using XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking it is important!  No offense buddy but it's not...yet, until you're on a hit list. Which may and  or may not be soon... Sleep with one eye open tonight.
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because thats hard


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 1, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because thats hard

Click to collapse



Banned because nothing is hard, unless you are implying an innuendo  If that's the case you are dirty and should be banned for being dirty on a public forum....


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 1, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for posting in my private forum and  giving advice to that poor N0ob

Click to collapse



Banned because this is a public forum...it's only private inside your head...which is inside my head...which means.........I'm confused  BANNED FOR CONFUSING THOR!


----------



## linuxmotion (Dec 1, 2010)

Banned for being to logical


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you're saying XDA is cool, in the XDA forum. Self-referential promotion causes infinite loops.

Click to collapse





Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 1, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for thinking of your name to be unique...

Click to collapse



Banned because it is


----------



## pulser_g2 (Dec 1, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because it is

Click to collapse



Banned for a lame ban.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2010)

@ mtm:
I'm not a f***ing noob;
I know winmo more than you, I even cooked my own ROMS once


pulser_g2 said:


> Banned for a lame ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm angry


----------



## nathanpc (Dec 1, 2010)

Captainkrtek said:


> Let me call ez

Click to collapse



Banning you for no banning at all


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for thinking you are that important in my life and think that I was reffering to you....get your facts straight homie before reacting like an attention deprived teenager...now I'm mad....where's my belt?

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding like an adult! FIGHT THE POWER!!!! VIVA LA REVOLUCION!


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for sounding like an adult! FIGHT THE POWER!!!! VIVA LA REVOLUCION!

Click to collapse



Banned for to many capitol letters.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not backing me up in banning this diva and instead inciting me to REVOLUCION!

Click to collapse



Banned for expectiing me to back you up  You're cool beans but Thor rides alone  haha  JOIN ME IN THE REVOLUCION! DANCE DANCE REVOLUCION!!!!!.....wait ...that's not right...oh well


----------



## mrtim123 (Dec 2, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not backing me up in banning this diva and instead inciting me to REVOLUCION!

Click to collapse



banned for picking on the guy with anger management issues
(nah, do it!)


----------



## mrtim123 (Dec 2, 2010)

mrtim123 said:


> banned for picking on the guy with anger management issues
> (nah, do it!)

Click to collapse



banning myself for letting that one slip to another poster


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

mrtim123 said:


> banned for picking on the guy with anger management issues
> (nah, do it!)

Click to collapse



Banned for encouraging us monsters  We may look like we're not dangerous but deep inside (not too far inside, like a few feet haha) lies horrible things....candy......


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because thats hard

Click to collapse



Banned because ewww 



husam666 said:


> @ mtm:
> I'm not a f***ing noob;
> I know winmo more than you, I even cooked my own ROMS once
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's time to calm down. Go play with the stress relievers 


twitch153 said:


> Banned for encouraging us monsters  We may look like we're not dangerous but deep inside (not too far inside, like a few feet haha) lies horrible things....candy......

Click to collapse



Banned because that horrible layer is only 3 centimeters from the surface


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 2, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because ewww
> 
> 
> Banned because it's time to calm down. Go play with the stress relievers
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning many posts above you instead of 1.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 2, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for banning many posts above you instead of 1.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the poor kiasu kid. Google it.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned for mentioning to kiasu kid



sakai4eva said:


> Banned for banning the poor kiasu kid. Google it.

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 2, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for mentioning to kiasu kid

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an outdated model. Someone has the Orb model 3001


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you're an outdated model. Someone has the Orb model 3001

Click to collapse



Banned for telling orb he is outdated! That's offensive  New models aren't always better! Look at the new Nexus! It looks like poop...

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## Snuggl3s (Dec 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for telling orb he is outdated! That's offensive  New models aren't always better! Look at the new Nexus! It looks like poop...
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for judging a product without any official spec sheet or real world use. P.s. SAMOLED > AMOLED so =P

fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for judging a product without any official spec sheet or real world use. P.s. SAMOLED > AMOLED so =P
> 
> fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^

Click to collapse



Banned because it may have better specs but it'll be a galaxy S phone, not a google phone  It will still look less appealing than the nexus one. So if I am wrong, I will take back my claims but until then....


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it may have better specs but it'll be a galaxy S phone, not a google phone  It will still look less appealing than the nexus one. So if I am wrong, I will take back my claims but until then....

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right. It should not be called a "Nexus 2" unless made by HTC.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned because I agree



rr5678 said:


> Banned because you're right. It should not be called a "Nexus 2" unless made by HTC.

Click to collapse


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I agree

Click to collapse



^^^^Banned because agreeing makes for boring conversation.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned because you did not also contributed to a non boring conversation



jeallen0 said:


> ^^^^Banned because agreeing makes for boring conversation.

Click to collapse


----------



## Snuggl3s (Dec 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it may have better specs but it'll be a galaxy S phone, not a google phone  It will still look less appealing than the nexus one. So if I am wrong, I will take back my claims but until then....

Click to collapse



Banned because google in working directly with samsung like they did with htc so it will be a "google" phone. Also unless its manufactured by google its not a google phone. The Nexus 1 is a HTC phone WITH google. Either way I already want one =)

fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^


----------



## linuxmotion (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned for arguing semantics





Snuggl3s said:


> Banned because google in working directly with samsung like they did with htc so it will be a "google" phone. Also unless its manufactured by google its not a google phone. The Nexus 1 is a HTC phone WITH google. Either way I already want one =)
> 
> fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^

Click to collapse





Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Snuggl3s (Dec 2, 2010)

linuxmotion said:


> Banned for arguing semantics
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a QR code as your picture. =P

fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned for having two people in your picture 


Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for having a QR code as your picture. =P
> 
> fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^

Click to collapse


----------



## Snuggl3s (Dec 2, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for having two people in your picture

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me with something someone else already banned me for! Double Ban for joining the banning late or not keeping up!

fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 2, 2010)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for banning me with something someone else already banned me for! Double Ban for joining the banning late or not keeping up!
> 
> fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^

Click to collapse



bAN bECAUSE... wELL... dOWN wITH tHIS sORT oF tHING. yEAH... dOWN wITH iT...

yEAH.. aND tHOSE sORT oF tHINGS... yEAH... dOWN... oR wHATEVER...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> bAN bECAUSE... wELL... dOWN wITH tHIS sORT oF tHING. yEAH... dOWN wITH iT...
> 
> yEAH.. aND tHOSE sORT oF tHINGS... yEAH... dOWN... oR wHATEVER...

Click to collapse



Banned for using lowercase letter at the beginning of each word


----------



## Funnyface19 (Dec 2, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using lowercase letter at the beginning of each word

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the content of his post only what it looks like... learn to read... there's a Book It Club near you!

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 2, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> Banned for not banning the content of his post only what it looks like... learn to read... there's a Book It Club near you!
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned coz there's nothing funny about your face!


----------



## Funnyface19 (Dec 2, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned coz there's nothing funny about your face!

Click to collapse



Banned because your LIFE is a joke.

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned all including me because this thread only propose it to gain posts


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned all including me because this thread only propose it to gain posts

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not 


Finally 1856 Posts, been posting for ages here to get that  (JK)


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned for having a good sense of humor 


MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's not
> 
> 
> Finally 1856 Posts, been posting for ages here to get that  (JK)

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for having a good sense of humor

Click to collapse



Banned for sensing his humor


----------



## derhannes1983 (Dec 2, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sensing his humor

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word humor again... damn, banned myself


----------



## blkout01 (Dec 2, 2010)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for using the word humor again... damn, banned myself

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself


----------



## derhannes1983 (Dec 2, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for banning yourself

Click to collapse



Banned for banning an already banned person


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for banning an already banned person

Click to collapse




Banned for using the word too many times.


----------



## derhannes1983 (Dec 2, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for using the word too many times.

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing sunglasses on your avatar picture.


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for wearing sunglasses on your avatar picture.

Click to collapse



banned for having no avatar picture.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2010)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for wearing sunglasses on your avatar picture.

Click to collapse



Banned for not seing his mohawk


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not seing his mohawk

Click to collapse



banned because seing isnt in the dictionary.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned because I have no real reason to bann you



jeallen0 said:


> banned for having no avatar picture.

Click to collapse


----------



## derhannes1983 (Dec 2, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I have no real reason to bann you

Click to collapse



Banned for using a


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned because I shot you in the head


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I shot you in the head

Click to collapse



banned because your headshot did not cause a headsplosion.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because your headshot did not cause a headsplosion.

Click to collapse



Banned because my head shots don't make your head explode, it makes them implode! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my head shots don't make your head explode, it makes them implode!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned because placing a mini black hole in someones head would be TOO badass.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because placing a mini black hole in someones head would be TOO badass.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll learn to live with being TOO badass  

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## derhannes1983 (Dec 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'll learn to live with being TOO badass
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a HD2


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my head shots don't make your head explode, it makes them implode!

Click to collapse



Banned because EWWWWWW 



derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for using a HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because I have an HD2


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I have an HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because, well... exactly what you said.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned because what?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because what?

Click to collapse



Banned because he has a HD2 (The reason he baned you )


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because he has a HD2 (The reason he baned you )

Click to collapse



Banned because you have an HTC Hero


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you have an HTC Hero

Click to collapse



Banned because I traded that flamethrower with a minigun


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I traded that flamethrower with a minigun

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm an under cover mod with no mod powers


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm an under cover mod with no mod powers

Click to collapse



banned for being too scared of me that you hid under the bed covers


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for being too scared of me that you hid under the bed covers

Click to collapse



Banned because Im not under my bed covers... That would be too easy for me too losse the game


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Im not under my bed covers... That would be too easy for me too losse the game

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning that game in the ban thread! I dub thee...banned! Mr.Nomodpowers! 


This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Im not under my bed covers... That would be too easy for me too losse the game

Click to collapse



banned because i lol'd.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because i lol'd.

Click to collapse



Banned for the 88% Overclock


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because i lol'd.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that game is comedic, that is a serious challenge  What happens if your girl gets mad at you and doesn't want make up sex? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking that game is comedic, that is a serious challenge  What happens if your girl gets mad at you and doesn't want make up sex?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because my girl doesnt get mad at me, i get mad at her, and then DEMAND makeup sex


----------



## j2kquest (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned for demanding make up sex

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

j2kquest said:
			
		

> Banned for demanding make up sex  Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree! Makes him sound kind of rapisty...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I agree! Makes him sound kind of rapisty...

Click to collapse



Banned because of this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtZfW2z9dw


----------



## derhannes1983 (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned because of letting Android look like Symbian


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2010)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned because of letting Android look like Symbian

Click to collapse



Banned because thats lush. Tell me how you did that NOW!


----------



## derhannes1983 (Dec 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because thats lush. Tell me how you did that NOW!

Click to collapse



Banned for asking me that question 

Launcher Pro Plus with 7 rows, icons from here, wallpaper from here and wallpaper scrolling disabled, dock made myself here.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2010)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for asking me that question
> 
> Launcher Pro Plus with 7 rows, icons from here, wallpaper from here and wallpaper scrolling disabled, dock made myself here.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so helpful, Thanks


----------



## derhannes1983 (Dec 2, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being so helpful, Thanks

Click to collapse



Banned for using two smilies in one post


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for using two smilies in one post

Click to collapse



Banned for using three smiles.


----------



## derhannes1983 (Dec 2, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for using three smiles.

Click to collapse



Banned for using no smilies after 2 and 3 were used...


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for using no smilies after 2 and 3 were used...

Click to collapse



Banned for not recognizing my subtle C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!!


----------



## Funnyface19 (Dec 2, 2010)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for using no smilies after 2 and 3 were used...

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping this idiocracy going :dumb:

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned for your inaccurate signature



Funnyface19 said:


> Banned for keeping this idiocracy going :dumb:
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Funnyface19 (Dec 2, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for your inaccurate signature

Click to collapse



Banned cuz my give a damns busted

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> Banned cuz my give a damns busted
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for having a suckish English


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned because I agree!



husam666 said:


> banned for having a suckish English

Click to collapse


----------



## derhannes1983 (Dec 2, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for having a suckish English

Click to collapse



banned for telling the truth so directly


----------



## Funnyface19 (Dec 2, 2010)

derhannes1983 said:


> banned for telling the truth so directly

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing with someone who also has "suckish" English

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> Banned for agreeing with someone who also has "suckish" English
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because your device only scores a 432 Quadrant.


----------



## Funnyface19 (Dec 2, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because your device only scores a 432 Quadrant.

Click to collapse



Banned until you have an Eris run faster

Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

Funnyface19 said:


> Banned until you have an Eris run faster
> 
> Sent from my Floyo Tazz using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because IDGAF about how fast your eris runs.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned because IDGAF about how fast your eris runs.

Click to collapse



Banned because NBGAF about your opinion in his eris


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 2, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because NBGAF about your opinion in his eris

Click to collapse



banned because i never said anyone did


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because i never said anyone did

Click to collapse



Banned because my HD2 is better anyways  Plus I'm listening to the beastie  boys, ancient stuff 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 2, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my HD2 is better anyways  Plus I'm listening to the beastie  boys, ancient stuff
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because we have the same phone


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 2, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because we have the same phone

Click to collapse



Banned for having the same phone as someone else.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 2, 2010)

Banned for having a skyrat on your shoulder haha 


ummkiper said:


> Banned for having the same phone as someone else.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 2, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for having a skyrat on your shoulder haha

Click to collapse



Banned because the sky rat is only an illusion...on his shoulder is actually the secrets of the universe! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the sky rat is only an illusion...on his shoulder is actually the secrets of the universe!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned because the secret of the universe is actually 42.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because the secret of the universe is actually 42.

Click to collapse



Banned because the real secret is "h" 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the real secret is "h"
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because the actual secret is Q.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because the actual secret is Q.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not going to argue about it! I am thor! The answer is H! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not going to argue about it! I am thor! The answer is H!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because The DAMN ANSWER IS Q!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because The DAMN ANSWER IS Q!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because it is H short for husam


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 3, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it is H short for husam

Click to collapse



Banned because it's L


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because it's L

Click to collapse



L is the answer  Banned for making me think of DeathNote. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## lil-devil (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> L is the answer  Banned for making me think of DeathNote.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned because the answer 7 >=[ get it right!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

lil-devil said:


> banned because the answer 7 >=[ get it right!

Click to collapse



Banned for being illogical! The answer can't be a number stupid. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being illogical! The answer can't be a number stupid.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



You're all banned for being wrong. The answer is XDA


----------



## mrtim123 (Dec 3, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> You're all banned for being wrong. The answer is XDA

Click to collapse



banned for brand loyalty


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 3, 2010)

mrtim123 said:


> banned for brand loyalty

Click to collapse



Banned for brand disloyalty. How else am I to finish buying groceries in less than 30 minutes?


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 3, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for brand disloyalty. How else am I to finish buying groceries in less than 30 minutes?

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying groceries in 30 minutes....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned for not buying groceries in 30 minutes....

Click to collapse



Banned because he wrote less than 30 minutes not in 30 minutes


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 3, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he wrote less than 30 minutes not in 30 minutes

Click to collapse



Banned because I just bought groceries. And yeah, it was less than 30 minutes.


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 3, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I just bought groceries. And yeah, it was less than 30 minutes.

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont buy groceries, my girl does that for me =D


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned because i dont buy groceries, my girl does that for me =D

Click to collapse



Banned for seeming very sexist and rapisty...you don't have respect for women do you?  Don't underestimate the vagina my friend.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## Spudge (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for seeming very sexist and rapisty...you don't have respect for women do you?  Don't underestimate the vagina my friend.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because mine does too.  And she balances the accounts because I'm not good with money


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 3, 2010)

Spudge said:


> Banned because mine does too.  And she balances the accounts because I'm not good with money

Click to collapse



Banned for not being good with money


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for seeming very sexist and rapisty...you don't have respect for women do you?  Don't underestimate the vagina my friend.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



BANNED because there is mutual respect between us. And because you cant rape the willing 




rr5678 said:


> Banned for not being good with money

Click to collapse



Banned because not too many people ARE good with money.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 3, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> BANNED because there is mutual respect between us. And because you cant rape the willing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a G2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for having a G2

Click to collapse



Banned because I found out that Google imaging Kayla Collins (She was on 'Im a celebrity get me out of here') brings up some interesting results


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for having a G2

Click to collapse



Banned for judging his g2  And fir banning people for obvious reasons, Be creative my friend 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 3, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I found out that Google imaging Kayla Collins (She was on 'Im a celebrity get me out of here') brings up some interesting results

Click to collapse



BANNED because im not sure if thats SFW or NSFW?

EDIT: OOPS deff NSFW.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha!  

Banned because I had too google what that meant


----------



## norpan111 (Dec 3, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> BANNED because im not sure if thats SFW or NSFW?
> 
> EDIT: OOPS deff NSFW.

Click to collapse



Banned for editing your post 

Sent from my Desire HD2


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

norpan111 said:


> Banned for editing your post
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a desire hd2, does that even exist? Haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having a desire hd2, does that even exist? Haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I know what you were doing with that terrorist.....Yeah, you know the one


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 3, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I know what you were doing with that terrorist.....Yeah, you know the one

Click to collapse



Banned for, wait, what?


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for, wait, what?

Click to collapse



Banned because the terrorist guild is unimportant to you  And rr blah blah blah haha  He didn't see anything.... 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banning Twitchy for the mere fact of being an extremist banner that finds pleasure on banning members just for the sake of banning them to ban them out of here

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't help but finding pure pleasure in banning prey off of this thread  I'm not doing this for post count because it's unimportant to me! And you're also banned for letting Non mod ban you! Mwahahaha 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for the being the only twitching banana that lives in Buffalo that I know of....shouldn't your "type" live in a more tropical area?

Click to collapse



Is that a racist assumption? Trying to stereotype me because I'm a banana?! Banned! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Is that a racist assumption? Trying to stereotype me because I'm a banana?! Banned!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because c'mon you're Thor, you're better than this


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because c'mon you're Thor, you're better than this

Click to collapse



Banned for kissing up to Twitchy   I'm a bonafide banner


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for kissing up to Twitchy   I'm a bonafide banner

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing Thor's secret identity! You're no bonafide banner!  You're a ninja mod! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing Thor's secret identity! You're no bonafide banner!  You're a ninja mod!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because your hammer doesn't ban people, it fries them!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your hammer doesn't ban people, it fries them!

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing of my weapon! Why does everyone know of my works?! Banana ban! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing of my weapon! Why does everyone know of my works?! Banana ban!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a banana when oranges are better.
;P


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for having a banana when oranges are better.
> ;P

Click to collapse



Banned because roses are red violets are blue bananas are yellow and *orange*s are *orange*
whats so special about its name???


----------



## Snuggl3s (Dec 3, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because roses are red violets are blue bananas are yellow and *orange*s are *orange*
> whats so special about its name???

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be a poet. =P

fRom Snugs iCed GLacier ^_^


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because roses are red violets are blue bananas are yellow and *orange*s are *orange*
> whats so special about its name???

Click to collapse



Roses are red, Violets are Blue, Daisy's are white and yellow, dandelions are yellow, buttercups are yellow 

Banned for the irrelevant flower references


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 3, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Roses are red, Violets are Blue, Daisy's are white and yellow, dandelions are yellow, buttercups are yellow
> 
> Banned for the irrelevant flower references

Click to collapse



But party flowers are a mix between fluorescent blue, bright green and the strongest pink eva!

And of course, banned.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> But party flowers are a mix between fluorescent blue, bright green and the strongest pink eva!
> 
> And of course, banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because banana's are still better than oranges! You're now my top enemy...... haha


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> But party flowers are a mix between fluorescent blue, bright green and the strongest pink eva!
> 
> And of course, banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm using pclinuxos instead of windows 7


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm using pclinuxos instead of windows 7

Click to collapse



Banned for bragging about something that only a complete geek would brag about....geek ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm using pclinuxos instead of windows 7

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm using Mac OSX 10.5.8 instead of your pclinuxos


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because i'm using Mac OSX 10.5.8 instead of your pclinuxos

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm using windows XP  Bite me


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm using windows XP  Bite me

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm back to win7

*eating you taste like a banana!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm back to win7
> 
> *eating you taste like a banana!

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR ATTEMPTING TO MURDER ME!  Eating bananas is like my holocaust... Also banned for using Win7 while I have to use XP


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm using windows XP  Bite me

Click to collapse



Bitten!

I mean, banned for using XP. And because you are my enemy.
Somehow....


----------



## Spudge (Dec 3, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Bitten!
> 
> I mean, banned for using XP. And because you are my enemy.
> Somehow....

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm running SuSE on a 16-processor box

80 cores FTW


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Bitten!
> 
> I mean, banned for using XP. And because you are my enemy.
> Somehow....

Click to collapse



Banned because you think Oranges are better than Bananas, that is why we must be enemies...and kung-fu fight! HIYA!


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you think Oranges are better than Bananas, that is why we must be enemies...and kung-fu fight! HIYA!

Click to collapse



Banished because I beat you.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banished because I beat you.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking we were really kung fu fighting, this is a forum weirdo


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking we were really kung fu fighting, this is a forum weirdo

Click to collapse



I hate you.

No ban.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 3, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> I hate you.
> 
> No ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol  You're not my enemy anymore...for now...


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 3, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me lol  You're not my enemy anymore...for now...

Click to collapse



I have that affect on people. 
(MoDaCo Pulse forum / JimJam707 can vouch for that)

Banned for not being my enemy for now.
Oh wait...


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 4, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> I have that affect on people.
> (MoDaCo Pulse forum / JimJam707 can vouch for that)
> 
> Banned for not being my enemy for now.
> Oh wait...

Click to collapse



Banned because you never know...one day I may strike again  And bam! You'll look like an idiot on a public forum


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you never know...one day I may strike again  And bam! You'll look like an idiot on a public forum

Click to collapse



Meh. Idiots are still funny.



Banned the rest of XDA for leaving us two together to try and -- SHAZAM!
-- what the fuu --
ELVIS! I SEE HIM!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 4, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Meh. Idiots are still funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed they are  

Banned because you can't ban the rest of XDA only the person above you  haha Know the rules rookie  

OH SH*T! Elvis! (I thought I killed him...damn)...I mean...


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Indeed they are
> 
> Banned because you can't ban the rest of XDA only the person above you  haha Know the rules rookie
> 
> OH SH*T! Elvis! (I thought I killed him...damn)...I mean...

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know that I'm awesome enough to ban God.
But I don't want to. 
Yet.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 4, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because you don't know that I'm awesome enough to ban God.
> But I don't want to.
> Yet.

Click to collapse



Banned because you highly overestimate yourself  I am Thor! God of thudah!


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you highly overestimate yourself  I am Thor! God of thudah!

Click to collapse



Ahem.



			
				God said:
			
		

> I SHALL SMITE YOU NON-BELIEVERS!

Click to collapse



Banned.

So Mr twitch, wanna fight about it?


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 4, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 
> Banned.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I believe I do  Don't be mad God because I can have multiple "Gods" in my religion of the Norse people... Unlike you....you only has ON3!  Banned for being one and three at the same time...that makes no sense silly


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, I believe I do  Don't be mad God because I can have multiple "Gods" in my religion of the Norse people... Unlike you....you only has ON3!  Banned for being one and three at the same time...that makes no sense silly

Click to collapse



But 1=3.

And - Banned for writing on3. When it is clearly written as 0|\|3
Get it right bro.

Also 



			
				All twitch's Gods rolled into one. said:
			
		

> I hate you twitch.

Click to collapse



Unbanned all Gods.


----------



## SINNN (Dec 4, 2010)

I wish to take this great opportunity to tell you fine members of XDA that I have crowned myself, Banned Epic Troll of the interweb. (crowd cheers!). I have been banned from xda,sprintusers,androidforum,ppcgeeks,mobility,engadget,newsweek,newsmax,popsci,tomshardware,break,kkk and nasa. No, its not a joke. Im serious. Now kneel to you grandmaster banned hammered troll!

Wondering bout kkk? I spammed the site with pictures of silverback gorrilas with grand wizard costume. Nasa? Apperantly thet dont believe on the lizard people from planet x. (nibiru)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 4, 2010)

SINNN said:


> I wish to take this great opportunity to tell you fine members of XDA that I have crowned myself, Banned Epic Troll of the interweb. (crowd cheers!). I have been banned from xda,sprintusers,androidforum,ppcgeeks,mobility,engadget,newsweek,newsmax,popsci,tomshardware,break,kkk and nasa. No, its not a joke. Im serious. Now kneel to you grandmaster banned hammered troll!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the KKK.
Wait, KKK? DAMN YOU SINNN! YOU AND YOUR RACIST BROS!

My bros are bettererererer.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 4, 2010)

SINNN said:


> I wish to take this great opportunity to tell you fine members of XDA that I have crowned myself, Banned Epic Troll of the interweb. (crowd cheers!). I have been banned from xda,sprintusers,androidforum,ppcgeeks,mobility,engadget,newsweek,newsmax,popsci,tomshardware,break,kkk and nasa. No, its not a joke. Im serious. Now kneel to you grandmaster banned hammered troll!
> 
> Wondering bout kkk? I spammed the site with pictures of silverback gorrilas with grand wizard costume. Nasa? Apperantly thet dont believe on the lizard people from planet x. (nibiru)
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned but congratulated at the same time  Kudos haha


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned but congratulated at the same time  Kudos haha

Click to collapse



banned because i feel like banning you... that, and i have just purchased a COD: BLACK OPS server... if you play, fell free to join up [LAW] HC TDM DALLASTX(shameless plugg)


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for buying the Madden of FPS now haha 


jeallen0 said:


> banned because i feel like banning you... that, and i have just purchased a COD: BLACK OPS server... if you play, fell free to join up [LAW] HC TDM DALLASTX(shameless plugg)

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 4, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for buying the Madden of FPS now haha

Click to collapse



Banned because I have already finished the single player campaign, and it was meh...


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned if you paid for it 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have already finished the single player campaign, and it was meh...

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 4, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned if you paid for it

Click to collapse



Banned because I only buy games that are worth money. Piiiirate first, pay the boooooty later. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## serban954 (Dec 4, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I only buy games that are worth money. Piiiirate first, pay the boooooty later. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH

Click to collapse



Banned because you fail at being a pirate! Matie!


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 4, 2010)

serban954 said:


> Banned because you fail at being a pirate! Matie!

Click to collapse



Banned coz u a pirate...!


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 4, 2010)

shr said:


> Banned coz u a pirate...!

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't like pirates.
Oh wait, you be a mod.
Because I have no freedom of speech here.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned because you are the last post of tonight for me, now heading off to bed



DanWilson said:


> Banned because you don't like pirates.
> Oh wait, you be a mod.
> Because I have no freedom of speech here.

Click to collapse


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 4, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are the last post of tonight for me, now heading off to bed

Click to collapse



Banned because it's lunchtime here.

And I'm hungry.

*OMNOMNOMs on your banned account*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are the last post of tonight for me, now heading off to bed

Click to collapse



Banned because I apologise and did not realise  But I see it's now deleted  Thanks


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 4, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I apologise and did not realise  But I see it's now deleted  Thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because I nearly clicked on your signature, giving you more page views. I won't fall for that


----------



## SINNN (Dec 4, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I nearly clicked on your signature, giving you more page views. I won't fall for that

Click to collapse



Banned! Instant. Perma! For not seeing my grand wizrad silverback gorrillas!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 4, 2010)

SINNN said:


> Banned! Instant. Perma! For not seeing my grand wizrad silverback gorrillas!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because what's a wizrad


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for not reading, but it´s ok now I deleted



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I apologise and did not realise  But I see it's now deleted  Thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not reading, but it´s ok now I deleted

Click to collapse





orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are the last post of tonight for me, now heading off to bed

Click to collapse



Banned for only 4 hours of sleep


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 4, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for only 4 hours of sleep

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting sleep, that's the only way you grow, but you'll continue to be a midget....it's okay the holidays are coming up and you can dress up as an elf 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not getting sleep, that's the only way you grow, but you'll continue to be a midget....it's okay the holidays are coming up and you can dress up as an elf
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're going to dress up as an elf. Ewwww


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned all on this thread because you haven´t voted on my thread


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 4, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned all on this thread because you haven´t voted on my thread

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll do it later. 


This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'll do it later.
> 
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you type without mistakes even when you are twitching


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned all on this thread because you haven´t voted on my thread

Click to collapse



Banned because you know I have


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned because you are right
Now because of your mistake you will help me on promoting the poll



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you know I have

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are right
> Now because of your mistake you will help me on promoting the poll

Click to collapse



Banned because I will 

One sec


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned because I thank you



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I will
> 
> One sec

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I thank you

Click to collapse



Banned because I had to remove some of my sig but have now done


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned because I appreciate a lot and you made me Lol with the "do not post" 
Gracias



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I had to remove some of my sig but have now done

Click to collapse


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 5, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I appreciate a lot and you made me Lol with the "do not post"
> Gracias

Click to collapse



Banned for thanking.


----------



## SINNN (Dec 5, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for thanking.

Click to collapse



Banned for not thanking the kkk grand wizard silverback gorrilla.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## timur525 (Dec 5, 2010)

I ban all for not having my flawless/perfect/arrant/immaculate/unerrored genetic make-up.  




WINWINWINWIN! !!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 5, 2010)

timur525 said:


> I ban all for not having my flawless/perfect/arrant/immaculate/unerrored genetic make-up.
> 
> 
> WINWINWINWIN! !!
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned for conceited arrogance...

LOSE LOSE LOSE LOSE!  

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## SINNN (Dec 5, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for conceited arrogance...
> 
> LOSE LOSE LOSE LOSE!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxmotion (Dec 5, 2010)

Banned for not banning someone just quoting them





SINNN said:


> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from CM Nightly 11-20 using Tapatalk.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 5, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned all on this thread because you haven´t voted on my thread

Click to collapse



Banned because the HD2 is not there!


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 5, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because the HD2 is not there!

Click to collapse



Banned cus I'm at a bar and there is about 5 girls to 1 guy here.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 5, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus I'm at a bar and there is about 5 girls to 1 guy here.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I just got back from church. There's like 10 girls to a guy here.


----------



## c0nvel (Dec 5, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I just got back from church. There's like 10 girls to a guy here.

Click to collapse



I ban you for going to church and focusing on the girls.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 5, 2010)

c0nvel said:


> I ban you for going to church and focusing on the girls.

Click to collapse



Banned because today's sermon was an enlightening insight into the mistakes that Samson made and how we could learn from it. It part 4 of a 12 sermon series. Would you like the notes that I have Swyped into Notes Everything?

Thou seeth, I doth payeth attention, and therefore I ban thee.


----------



## carlpereira1987 (Dec 5, 2010)

I unban the person above ^^


----------



## linuxmotion (Dec 5, 2010)

Banned for unbanning a banned bandit.





carlpereira1987 said:


> I unban the person above ^^

Click to collapse





Sent from CM Nightly 11-20 using Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2010)

linuxmotion said:


> Banned for unbanning a banned bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from CM Nightly 11-20 using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't go to church on Sundays, I sometimes go to mosque on Fridays


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't go to church on Sundays, I sometimes go to mosque on Fridays

Click to collapse



Banned because I have gingerbread and you don't


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I have gingerbread and you don't

Click to collapse



Banned because all I don't see Ginger Bread, all I see is grass


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because all I don't see Ginger Bread, all I see is grass

Click to collapse



Banned because that was the wrong pic


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that was the wrong pic

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm eating delicious food:
Chicken with mushrooms cooked in cheese and rice 
and you're not


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 5, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm eating delicious food:
> Chicken with mushrooms cooked in cheese and rice
> and you're not

Click to collapse



Banned because your eating delicious food and im not.

Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 5, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned because your eating delicious food and im not.
> 
> Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.

Click to collapse



Banned coz you teleported! That too mind bullets...!


----------



## rqqk (Dec 5, 2010)

Although I have no words of encouragement towards multiple psychotic bans on one another,I BAN EVERY LAST ONE OF YOU FOR THE FACT THAT I READ EVERY POST OVER THE LAST HOUR ON MY PHONE WHILE SITTING ON MY TOILET. I LOST TRACK OF TIME, MY LEG FELL ASLEEP AND I FELL DOWN THE STAIRS, SPRAINING MY KNEE, AND SUFFERING THE HUMILIATION OF EXPLAINING TO MY GF WHY I FELL.   : ( 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2010)

rqqk said:


> Although I have no words of encouragement towards multiple psychotic bans on one another,I BAN EVERY LAST ONE OF YOU FOR THE FACT THAT I READ EVERY POST OVER THE LAST HOUR ON MY PHONE WHILE SITTING ON MY TOILET. I LOST TRACK OF TIME, MY LEG FELL ASLEEP AND I FELL DOWN THE STAIRS, SPRAINING MY KNEE, AND SUFFERING THE HUMILIATION OF EXPLAINING TO MY GF WHY I FELL.   : (
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'ed at your pain


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 5, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I lol'ed at your pain

Click to collapse



Banned because i lol'd at you loling at his pain... NOT NICE!

Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 5, 2010)

Banned for too much Lol



jeallen0 said:


> Banned because i lol'd at you loling at his pain... NOT NICE!
> 
> Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.

Click to collapse


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 5, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for too much Lol

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no such thing as too much lol... 4chan is proof enough =D

Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned because there is no such thing as too much lol... 4chan is proof enough =D
> 
> Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.

Click to collapse



Banned because my brothers' band vocalist forgot the lyrics and f*** the whole concert 
double ban because he also made them play hero of war by rise against when the whole crowd was shouting: greenday ,greenday... what kind of idiot does that!?

triple ban because orb 3000 always breaks the sequence, like i lo'd at ur pain above


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 5, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my brothers' band vocalist forgot the lyrics and f*** the whole concert
> double ban because he also made them play hero of war by rise against when the whole crowd was shouting: greenday ,greenday... what kind of idiot does that!?
> 
> triple ban because orb 3000 always breaks the sequence, like i lo'd at ur pain above

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us that very compelling story.....now I feel smarter


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned for feeling smarter

Salu2



M_T_M said:


> Banned for telling us that very compelling story.....now I feel smarter

Click to collapse


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 6, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for feeling smarter
> 
> Salu2

Click to collapse



Banned for not sensing obvious sarcasm, obviously.

Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.


----------



## htc fan89 (Dec 6, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for not sensing obvious sarcasm, obviously.
> 
> Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out sarcasm


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned for pointing out the obvious 



htc fan89 said:


> Banned for pointing out sarcasm

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 6, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious

Click to collapse



Banned for playing the role of Captain Obvious


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 6, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for playing the role of Captain Obvious

Click to collapse



Banned because Captain Dubious just walked into the room.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned for not seeing that I am general gracious 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Captain Dubious just walked into the room.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 6, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not seeing that I am general gracious

Click to collapse



Banned because General Gracious walked into a room filled with a "pleasant and piquant" aroma left by President Gaseous


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned for sharing too much information 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because General Gracious walked into a room filled with a "pleasant and piquant" aroma left by President Gaseous

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 6, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for sharing too much information

Click to collapse



Banned for secrecy. GO WIKILEAKS!


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for secrecy. GO WIKILEAKS!

Click to collapse



banned...nah..never mind. Just watch that red spot on your forehead...


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 6, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> banned...nah..never mind. Just watch that red spot on your forehead...

Click to collapse



Banned because I can finally agree with you on something *aims another sniper steadily* 50 points for the best headshot! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 6, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can finally agree with you on something *aims another sniper steadily* 50 points for the best headshot!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for playing cod or another war game on XDA.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for playing cod or another war game on XDA.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having wings, only birds should have those


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned for thinking only birds should have wings



husam666 said:


> Banned for having wings, only birds should have those

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 6, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for thinking only birds should have wings

Click to collapse



Banned because some birds don't fly. They tug and tug but are firmly rooted to the ground. The most they can do is look perky. Most farmers stroke their ego by comparing the sizes of these birds. They are called *****.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because some birds don't fly. They tug and tug but are firmly rooted to the ground. The most they can do is look perky. Most farmers stroke their ego by comparing the sizes of these birds. They are called *****.

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling us something new


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned because the BIRD is the WORD


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because the BIRD is the WORD

Click to collapse



Banned because sakai4ever says that farmers compare their **** size


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 6, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sakai4ever says that farmers compare their **** size

Click to collapse



BA-GAWK! 

Banned for uttering that word


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 6, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned by this guy....he reacted like this after seeing all of your posts

Click to collapse



Banned because chicken farmers always compare the sizes of their prize *****! The bigger the ****, the more hens it can impregnate! I know this is XDA, but chicken does not grow on trees. The **** and the hen needs to get together and... it gets technical.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because chicken farmers always compare the sizes of their prize *****! The bigger the ****, the more hens it can impregnate! I know this is XDA, but chicken does not grow on trees. The **** and the hen needs to get together and... it gets technical.

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanned  because that kid is the future of slipknot.
his first song will be unreal=sh*t


and stop talking about ***** its we're guys here


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned because you started it


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned for not including the quote



rr5678 said:


> Banned because you started it

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not including the quote

Click to collapse



Estas baneado ese ...chicano style ban


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Baneado por no traducir compa

North Mexico style bann



M_T_M said:


> Estas baneado ese ...chicano style ban

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 6, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Baneado por no traducir compa
> 
> North Mexico style bann

Click to collapse



bAnnD inNiT bRuVV!!!

Bannned east London style


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 6, 2010)

razetsxrdyctfuvygibuhonpjkm'l;.

Banned Anaphylactic shock style


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 6, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> razetsxrdyctfuvygibuhonpjkm'l;.
> 
> Banned Anaphylactic shock style

Click to collapse



禁止されている愚か者め！

Banned japanese style


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 6, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> 禁止されている愚か者め！
> 
> Banned japanese style

Click to collapse



Запрещенный

Banned Russian style


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> 禁止されている愚か者め！
> 
> Banned japanese style

Click to collapse



الأمريكان محظورون

Banned Arabic style


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 6, 2010)

husam666 said:


> الأمريكان محظورون
> 
> Banned Arabic style

Click to collapse



Verboden

Banned  Dutch style


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Verboden
> 
> Banned  Dutch style

Click to collapse



אסור

Banned Hebrew style


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 6, 2010)

husam666 said:


> אסור
> 
> Banned Hebrew style

Click to collapse



באַנד

Banned Yiddish style


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 6, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> באַנד
> 
> Banned Yiddish style

Click to collapse




L337 Ba|\|
banned geek style  

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> L337 Ba|\|
> banned geek style
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



1010110101111111110001010000000000001111010001


This is banned geek style 

and for rrxxx i know how to read Hebrew and Arabic and you're only using Google translator


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 6, 2010)

husam666 said:


> 1010110101111111110001010000000000001111010001
> 
> 
> This is banned geek style
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned English style


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 6, 2010)

husam666 said:


> 1010110101111111110001010000000000001111010001
> 
> 
> This is banned geek style
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because duh


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 6, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because duh

Click to collapse



Banned because that was a horrible response to that! You could have AT LEAST denied it! haha


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 6, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that was a horrible response to that! You could have AT LEAST denied it! haha

Click to collapse



Banned because there's no use in denying it.


----------



## SINNN (Dec 6, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that was a horrible response to that! You could have AT LEAST denied it! haha

Click to collapse



Nanned for ignoring the almighty grand wizard kkk silver back guerrilla!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 6, 2010)

SINNN said:


> Nanned for ignoring the almighty grand wizard kkk silver back guerrilla!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



KKK? Banned because that hurts.


----------



## norpan111 (Dec 6, 2010)

SINNN said:


> Nanned for ignoring the almighty grand wizard kkk silver back guerrilla!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to "nanned " someone 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 6, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> KKK? Banned because that hurts.

Click to collapse



Banned because my new ISP (Sky ) has a better speed for me


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because my new ISP (Sky ) has a better speed for me

Click to collapse



Banned for missing your pic


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned for having such a great device in your sig



husam666 said:


> Banned for missing your pic

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having such a great device in your sig

Click to collapse



Banned for making me miss my Rhodium


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned because I miss it too



twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me miss my Rhodium

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I miss it too

Click to collapse



Banned because I have an HD2 now  But I miss my Rhodium


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 7, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me miss my Rhodium

Click to collapse



Banned because I still have my Rhodium 

AND I have my HD2


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 7, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I still have my Rhodium
> 
> AND I have my HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because you failed at trying to sell your Rhodium, so you can't be smug about something that you didn't want 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 7, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you failed at trying to sell your Rhodium, so you can't be smug about something that you didn't want
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because if I wanted to sell it, I would have. I had a change of mind. Gotta learn the facts


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 7, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because if I wanted to sell it, I would have. I had a change of mind. Gotta learn the facts

Click to collapse



Facts learned

You're still banned 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Facts learned
> 
> You're still banned
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you envy my rhodium


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 7, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you envy my rhodium

Click to collapse



Banned because you envy my Leo


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you envy my Leo

Click to collapse



Banned because you made me wait an hour till energy rom downloads and now its wm6.5 instead of 6.5.x 
Double ban because you know


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 7, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you made me wait an hour till energy rom downloads and now its wm6.5 instead of 6.5.x
> Double ban because you know

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't read


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you didn't read

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know how to thank people


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 7, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't know how to thank people

Click to collapse



Banned because No, I don't. I don't see the button


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because No, I don't. I don't see the button

Click to collapse



Banned because Mr. Clown already said that you have to use classic xda theme ,
double ban because you didn't read


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 7, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Mr. Clown already said that you have to use classic xda theme ,
> double ban because you didn't read

Click to collapse



Banned because bite me 

Double banned because YELLOW!!!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because bite me
> 
> Double banned because YELLOW!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a vampire


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 7, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not a vampire

Click to collapse



Banned because ewww


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned to XDA Admins as the new thank you button only works on the old XDA skin


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned to XDA Admins as the new thank you button only works on the old XDA skin

Click to collapse



Banned because it's super yellow


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because it's super yellow

Click to collapse



Banned because it's brown too


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned because my eyes hurt


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned for having sensible eyes and for being one of the most banning members



rr5678 said:


> Banned because my eyes hurt

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having sensible eyes and for being one of the most banning members

Click to collapse



Holy frickin' crap

Banned for making me come to that realization 

rr5678 	270
MacaronyMax 	265
twitch153 	209
husam666 	203
M_T_M 	164
orb3000 	144


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Holy frickin' crap
> 
> Banned for making me come to that realization
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the most banned member too


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned because you must be on the first places too



husam666 said:


> Banned because you are the most banned member too

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you must be on the first places too

Click to collapse



Banned because you're _also_ in the top 6


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you're _also_ in the top 6

Click to collapse



Banned because its been ages since I saw a clownie ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 7, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its been ages since I saw a clownie ban

Click to collapse



Banned because it's been ages since ive seen the clown


----------



## a-k-t-w (Dec 7, 2010)

I have banned the above person.

Am I doing it right?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 7, 2010)

a-k-t-w said:


> I have banned the above person.
> 
> Am I doing it right?

Click to collapse



Banned for learning, at yeah thats pretty much it  Welcome to off topic


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for learning, at yeah thats pretty much it  Welcome to off topic

Click to collapse



Banned because after 2 failed downloads and one mistaken download i can now finally flash energy rom gtx, woo


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2010)

Banned for having so many slowdowns and mistakes downloading a ROM



husam666 said:


> Banned because after 2 failed downloads and one mistaken download i can now finally flash energy rom gtx, woo

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having so many slowdowns and mistakes downloading a ROM

Click to collapse



Banned because I will not become number 4 on my banning streak! Roar! And because you live in Mexico.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 7, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for hating on Mexico natives and becoming a "friend" on my list...you just don't know what you got yourself into yet....muahahahahahahaha

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I'm hating  My girlfriend's Mom is a native Mexican. Oh you have no idea either my friend mwahaha 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 7, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for assuming I'm hating  My girlfriend's Mom is a native Mexican. Oh you have no idea either my friend mwahaha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Un-banned just to be banned for dating a Hispanic lady...they are something else


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned because you are so damn right!



M_T_M said:


> Un-banned just to be banned for dating a Hispanic lady...they are something else

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are so damn right!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying damn...that's a no no word haha But I agree, they are something else, but not in a bad way


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for saying damn...that's a no no word haha But I agree, they are something else, but not in a bad way

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't think of anything new to ban you for


----------



## SINNN (Dec 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for saying damn...that's a no no word haha But I agree, they are something else, but not in a bad way

Click to collapse



Banned. Kkk Silverback grandwizard gorrilla frowns u.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

SINNN said:


> Banned. Kkk Silverback grandwizard gorrilla frowns u.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because no one cares about the KKK, or the Silverback Gorillas!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned because you're right

Sent from my RHODIUM using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're right
> 
> Sent from my RHODIUM using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not thanking me for being right  haha How is project android working on the rhodium by the way?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned because it froze since the time they got  the sound and hw3d working

how do i change that sig?

Sent from my MSM using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## lil-devil (Dec 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it froze since the time they got  the sound and hw3d working
> 
> how do i change that sig?
> 
> Sent from my MSM using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing how to change that "sig" =D


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

lil-devil said:


> banned for not knowing how to change that "sig" =D

Click to collapse



Depends on which sig you are talking about haha 

Oh...and banned!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned because from the 504 posts from your count more than 35% was done by banning on here



twitch153 said:


> Depends on which sig you are talking about haha
> 
> Oh...and banned!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because from the 504 posts from your count more than 35% was done by banning on here

Click to collapse



Banned because post count means nothing to me  I enjoy the sport of ban.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2010)

> > banned for not knowing how to change that "sig" =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



the android app sig(sent from bla bla bla)

yeah and banned for the photo 
had to boot back to winmo to take it 

Sent from my MSM using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> the android app sig(sent from bla bla bla)
> 
> yeah and banned for the photo
> had to boot back to winmo to take it
> ...

Click to collapse



You go to your main screen on xda, click settings and you should see a way to customize it from there  

Banned because you have to take about 10 minutes to load onto android haha 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned because you haven´t thanked me, so please do so I can see the new thank meter



twitch153 said:


> You go to your main screen on xda, click settings and you should see a way to customize it from there
> 
> Banned because you have to take about 10 minutes to load onto android haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you haven´t thanked me, so please do so I can see the new thank meter

Click to collapse



Banned because you deserve a thank but maybe later  and because I found that the version of xda app was 0.9 now its the latest 

Sent from my RHODIUM 210 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you deserve a thank but maybe later  and because I found that the version of xda app was 0.9 now its the latest
> 
> Sent from my RHODIUM 210 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because I still get no thanks  I helpeded... 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## networkmagician419 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for owning a hd2 - WM sucks

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

networkmagician419 said:


> Banned for owning a RHODIUM 210
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a network magician  I will be that one day as well! But I'll be a network wizard! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a network magician  I will be that one day as well! But I'll be a network wizard!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because i cant thank you nor anyone here, no idea why


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2010)

I ban myself because The whole thx thing is gone


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned because you noticed too
It was only a few minutes along with the thank you button, must be testings...



husam666 said:


> I ban myself because The whole thx thing is gone

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for having temporary forum elements


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for being late to the party



rr5678 said:


> Banned for having temporary forum elements

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for being late to the party

Click to collapse



This ban is sponsored by.....

the new Orb 3100


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 8, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> This ban is sponsored by.....
> 
> the new Orb 3100

Click to collapse



Banned for sponsorship... SELL-OUT!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for sponsorship... SELL-OUT!

Click to collapse



Banned because the world is round unless you're square, and you are 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for such rough bann



twitch153 said:


> Banned because the world is round unless you're square, and you are

Click to collapse


----------



## blkout01 (Dec 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for such rough bann

Click to collapse



Banned for being too sensitive


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for being too sensitive

Click to collapse



banned because you have a disgusting green pic in your sig,
Learn some photoshop dude


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because you have a disgusting green pic in your sig,
> Learn some photoshop dude

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree 

MY EYES! THEY'RE BURNING!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I agree
> 
> MY EYES! THEY'RE BURNING!

Click to collapse



Banned fo putting salt inside your eyes 

Sent from a parallel universe by my RHOD210 using xD a app


----------



## blkout01 (Dec 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because you have a disgusting green pic in your sig,
> Learn some photoshop dude

Click to collapse





rr5678 said:


> Banned because I agree
> 
> MY EYES! THEY'RE BURNING!

Click to collapse



Double ban because I like the bright roughness of the pic  


ohh and it was created with PicSay...I never got around to changing it cause I like the way it looks.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2010)

blkout01 said:


> Double ban because I like the bright roughness of the pic
> 
> 
> ohh and it was created with PicSay...I never got around to changing it cause I like the way it looks.

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning without single banning first,
Double ban because your eyes must have a weird color filter makes that look good 

Sent from a parallel universe using my RHOD210 and xD a app


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for double banning without single banning first,
> Double ban because your eyes must have a weird color filter makes that look good
> 
> Sent from a parallel universe using my RHOD210 and xD a app

Click to collapse



Banned because you believe in color filters. THEY DO NOT EXIST!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you believe in color filters. THEY DO NOT EXIST!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a total ignorant idiot a**hole 

Sent from a parallel universe using my RHOD210 and xD a app


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 8, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a total ignorant idiot a**hole
> 
> Sent from a parallel universe using my RHOD210 and xD a app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a completely retarded dumbs**t slacker


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being a completely retarded dumbs**t slacker

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming, yet again. There was nothing he did to prove he is a slacker, you jive turkey 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for assuming, yet again. There was nothing he did to prove he is a slacker, you jive turkey
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I make the laws and I say he IS


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I make the laws and I say he IS

Click to collapse



Banned because you have NO power here you don't make sh+t! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 8, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I make the laws and I say he IS

Click to collapse



Banned because my new ISP (Sky) made my Internet faster


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because my new ISP (Sky) made my Internet faster

Click to collapse



Banned for interrupting an argument! No one cares about your speeds besides you and your isp haha  But we still care that your here...to be banned! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 8, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because my new ISP (Sky) made my Internet faster

Click to collapse



banned because i get faster MOBILE speeds than that.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because i get faster MOBILE speeds than that.

Click to collapse



Banned because your ISP is T-mobile so obviously that will be the case


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned because I get slower speeds than both of you



jeallen0 said:


> banned because i get faster MOBILE speeds than that.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I get slower speeds than both of you

Click to collapse



Sympathetic ban  I'm sorry Orb3000...Get a better carrier?


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Sympathetic ban  I'm sorry Orb3000...Get a better carrier?

Click to collapse



banned for being sympathetic, this thread doesn't work like that.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned for being sympathetic, this thread doesn't work like that.

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of emotion  This thread works in mysterious ways my friend. Don't assume you know all when all you know is nothing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 8, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because i get faster MOBILE speeds than that.

Click to collapse



Banned because so do I lol


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because so do I lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I laughed a lot when I clicked on your "find out how to get more page views" link  Kudos friend.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 8, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because so do I lol

Click to collapse



Banned because look at my signature


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because look at my signature

Click to collapse



Banned because I see nothing laughable in your sig


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 8, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because look at my signature

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I laughed a lot when I clicked on your "find out how to get more page views" link  Kudos friend.

Click to collapse



Haha Thanks  

Banned for viewing my page


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Thanks
> 
> Banned for viewing my page

Click to collapse



You are welcome but I will never do it again unless I have reasons to...which I most likely won't! 

Banned for not taking me out to dinner...*STILL!!!!* Now I expect more than dinner.


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 8, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> You are welcome but I will never do it again unless I have reasons to...which I most likely won't!
> 
> Banned for not taking me out to dinner...*STILL!!!!* Now I expect more than dinner.

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting to much.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 8, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because only Thor uses that kind of ban hammer! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Banned for lying, egzthunder uses one of those too



twitch153 said:


> Banned because only Thor uses that kind of ban hammer!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 9, 2010)

Banned because I use the Suebanner

Copyright infringment. You owe me one thousand dollars


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Banned for thinking I´ll pay 1000$ 



rr5678 said:


> Banned because I use the Suebanner
> 
> Copyright infringment. You owe me one thousand dollars

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 9, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for thinking I´ll pay 1000$

Click to collapse



Failure to pay the Sueban = Jailban


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Banned for failure to bann



rr5678 said:


> Failure to pay the Sueban = Jailban

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 9, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for failure to bann

Click to collapse



Huachinango a la Veracruzana ban....Delicuous fish ban


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Jajajaja!!!
Mole poblano bann (another delicious Mexican meal)



M_T_M said:


> Huachinango a la Veracruzana ban....Delicuous fish ban

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2010)

Ban everyone, I MEAN EVERYONE!!!

Ahem, because I'm bored.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 9, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban everyone, I MEAN EVERYONE!!!
> 
> Ahem, because I'm bored.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning everyone....what am I supposed to do now? Moderate...forget it!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Banned for being a FSM 



M_T_M said:


> Banned for banning everyone....what am I supposed to do now? Moderate...forget it!

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 9, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for banning everyone....what am I supposed to do now? Moderate...forget it!

Click to collapse



Banned because you NEED TO MODERATE...and also for knowing what I did last summer


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned because you NEED TO MODERATE...and also for knowing what I did last summer

Click to collapse



Banned because I still DON'T know what you did last summer. Or the summer before that. Wait, what about next summer? You wanna chill out, have a party, kill somebody accidentally and dump their body in the lake or something?


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 9, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I still DON'T know what you did last summer. Or the summer before that. Wait, what about next summer? You wanna chill out, have a party, kill somebody accidentally and dump their body in the lake or something?

Click to collapse



Banned for premeditated murder  I'm pretty sure that's still illegal in most places haha 

But it still sounds like a good idea, are you bringing the food or is it gonna be my responsibility to do that AND hide the body? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for premeditated murder  I'm pretty sure that's still illegal in most places haha
> 
> But it still sounds like a good idea, are you bringing the food or is it gonna be my responsibility to do that AND hide the body?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a BYOB only, so everything else is provided including the victim party-goers. We'll accidentally kill in America and hide the body in... Malaysia, where there's no extradition treaty.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's a BYOB only, so everything else is provided including the victim party-goers. We'll accidentally kill in America and hide the body in... Malaysia, where there's no extradition treaty.

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning System Of A Down song,
Double ban for planing on killing someone and not inviting me


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mentioning System Of A Down song,
> Double ban for planing on killing someone and not inviting me

Click to collapse



Banned because BYOB parties are free for all and sundry. Clicking with the right crowds and getting laid are totally different stories though


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because BYOB parties are free for all and sundry. Clicking with the right crowds and getting laid are totally different stories though

Click to collapse



banned for telling me what that means. thx


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Good morning bann for you



husam666 said:


> banned for telling me what that means. thx

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Good morning bann for you

Click to collapse



banned because its 5 pm


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 9, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because its 5 pm

Click to collapse



Banned because you wrote that


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned because it's only 5 pm where you live....9:34 am over here

Click to collapse



Banned because tomorrow starts here before


----------



## eastwood1 (Dec 9, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned because it's only 5 pm where you live....9:34 am over here

Click to collapse



A good morning ban to you M_T_M


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 9, 2010)

eastwood1 said:


> A good morning ban to you M_T_M

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 4 PM


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 9, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because its 5 pm

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's 4 PM

Click to collapse



Both of you banned. It's 11AM


----------



## Wire P. Snyder (Dec 9, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Both of you banned. It's 11AM

Click to collapse



Ban for sitting in my car, browsing an hour before finals. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wire P. Snyder said:


> Ban for sitting in my car, browsing an hour before finals.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because get to work


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Banned because you too



rr5678 said:


> Banned because get to work

Click to collapse


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 9, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you too

Click to collapse




banned because HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Banned because you are the second @XDA who has noticed



jeallen0 said:


> banned because HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 9, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are the second @XDA who has noticed

Click to collapse



Congrats Orb!  Hope you have a great day 



Banned because I am now the third 



Think you should put something on the portal  Demanding pressies lol


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Banned because it´s a good idea! 

Thanks mate



MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats Orb!  Hope you have a great day
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Coolsaber57 (Dec 9, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because it´s a good idea!
> 
> Thanks mate

Click to collapse



Banned because you write XDA news articles that waste my time at work!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Banned because you made me Lol



Coolsaber57 said:


> Banned because you write XDA news articles that waste my time at work!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 9, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you made me Lol

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing we aren't allowed to do that!   

By the way, happy birthday! I'm not bringing a gift but I'll eat your cake with you 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Banned because yes we are allowed to laugh in here

Thanks I´ll save some cake for you



twitch153 said:


> Banned for laughing we aren't allowed to do that!
> 
> By the way, happy birthday! I'm not bringing a gift but I'll eat your cake with you
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse


----------



## superliam (Dec 9, 2010)

and ill ban you for saving him cake, and not me


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 9, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because yes we are allowed to laugh in here
> 
> Thanks I´ll save some cake for you

Click to collapse



Banned for saving some cake


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2010)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned for saving some cake

Click to collapse



Banned because I just arrived from a friends' birthday party 

Happy Birthday orb3000


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just arrived from a friends' birthday party
> 
> Happy Birthday orb3000

Click to collapse



Banned cus im at a bar where.a pork chop cost $22 
usd.(rip off) 

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Banned for being at another BD party and not mine 



husam666 said:


> Banned because I just arrived from a friends' birthday party
> 
> Happy Birthday orb3000

Click to collapse


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 10, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for being at another BD party and not mine

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 10, 2010)

superliam said:


> and ill ban you for saving him cake, and not me

Click to collapse



BANNED BECAUSE THE CAEK IS A LIE!!!11!!!

Sorry, had to 


ummkiper said:


> Banned for not banning me
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THE CAEK IS A LIE!!!11!!!
> 
> Sorry, had to
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are finally banning


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are finally banning

Click to collapse



Banned because yep, double banned because you lost


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because yep, double banned because you lost

Click to collapse



Banned because no I didn't


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no I didn't

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you might have...

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 10, 2010)

Banned because you lost....the gaem


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Banned for not writing correctly



rr5678 said:


> Banned because you lost....the *gaem*

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 10, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not writing correctly

Click to collapse



Banned because that was the whole point


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because that was the whole point

Click to collapse



Banned because the whole is greater than the sum of its parts.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because that was the whole point

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no point!  There is no point in that or this thread...but it's fun as hell


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Country bann*

Mexican bann for you



twitch153 said:


> Banned because there is no point!  There is no point in that or this thread...but it's fun as hell

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there is no point!  There is no point in that or this thread...but it's fun as hell

Click to collapse



Ban because  it is fun 


orb3000 said:


> Mexican bann for you

Click to collapse



T-Mobile US ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 10, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Ban because  it is fun
> 
> 
> T-Mobile US ban

Click to collapse



I ban you la. 

p/s: Malaysian ban.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> I ban you la.
> 
> p/s: Malaysian ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for the stereotype ban


----------



## BodenM (Dec 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the stereotype ban

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting he is being stereotypical.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 10, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for suggesting he is being stereotypical.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because 99.42% of true Malaysians speak with a "la" at the back of their sentences and certain words lah... 

Double ban because you are soooooo politically correct.

Triple ban because I AM being steroetypical.

Quadruple ban because... JUST BECAUSE!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Banned for giving quadruple  bann



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because 99.42% of true Malaysians speak with a "la" at the back of their sentences and certain words lah...
> 
> Double ban because you are soooooo politically correct.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for giving quadruple  bann

Click to collapse



Banned for having less thank's than me


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Banned for being impatient, thank done, we left only 2 thanks for the day



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having less thank's than me

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for being impatient, thank done, we left only 2 thanks for the day

Click to collapse



banned for not thanking me


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for becoming an attention Divo.....high maintenance......winning member...needy ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have another reason


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your motherr didn't teach you how to speak to other xda members

Click to collapse



I will un-ban you so you remove that comment about my mother


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your motherr didn't teach you how to speak to other xda members

Click to collapse



Banned because your mother didn't teach you how to speak to XDA members either... But she probably taught you some form of etiquette


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your motherr didn't teach you how to speak to other xda members

Click to collapse



Banned because I thanked you but now Im out of thankses, Thanks!  lol 

Banned because I now deserve all of your remaining thank's


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Banned because you did not realize that I already finished my 5 thank limit per day



husam666 said:


> banned for not thanking me

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> I will un-ban you so you remove that comment about my mother

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what i did last summer


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for knowing what i did last summer

Click to collapse



Banned for not keeping that secret in a good safe place


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not keeping that secret in a good safe place

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't a secret...all of us knew but you 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having the bad habit of posting 3 or 4 times and then disappearing  ......not allowed to post more than that? Or cafe internet fees went up on you?

Click to collapse



Banned because i think internet cafes ban him for using his lightning hammer and frying every piece of equipment


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having the bad habit of posting 3 or 4 times and then disappearing  ......not allowed to post more than that? Or cafe internet fees went up on you?

Click to collapse



Awww do you miss me M_T_M?  Banned because I have no limit of how much I ban I just get busy...and forget haha  

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 10, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i think internet cafes ban him for using his lightning hammer and frying every piece of equipment

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing...but it only happens sometimes  Other times I forget to bring the hammer haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 10, 2010)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for making me randomly laugh while I'm on the bus! Now everyone is looking at me funny...

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me randomly while I'm on the bus! Now everyone is looking at me funny...
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for missing out a word


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 10, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for missing out a word

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about...

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## BodenM (Dec 10, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you did not realize that I already finished my 5 thank limit per day

Click to collapse



Banned for thanking other members and not me.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 10, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for thanking other members and not me.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because no one has thanked me either so don't cry about it!


----------



## pulser_g2 (Dec 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no one has thanked me either so don't cry about it!

Click to collapse



Banned, because people have thanked me, but the feature to find your own thanked posts has gone "MIA"  So now I can't find them


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 10, 2010)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned, because people have thanked me, but the feature to find your own thanked posts has gone "MIA"  So now I can't find them

Click to collapse



Thanked... I don't know how to help you there....banned for stumping me...or I guess I just don't care enough haha


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 10, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Thanked... I don't know how to help you there....banned for stumping me...or I guess I just don't care enough haha

Click to collapse



Banned for being stumped.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 10, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for being stumped.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for the horrible ban you just made...it gave me cancer


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 11, 2010)

Banned because you have cancer



twitch153 said:


> Banned for the horrible ban you just made...it gave me cancer

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you have cancer

Click to collapse



Banned because twitch deservers a thank, too bad i dont have any of those


----------



## Silent25r (Dec 11, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because twitch deservers a thank, too bad i dont have any of those

Click to collapse



Banned for requesting thank yous!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 11, 2010)

Silent25r said:


> Banned for requesting thank yous!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Junior Member  We rank superiority over you! BOW DOWN BEFORE US!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 11, 2010)

Banned for thinking you are superior for having more posts, and on that case double bann because I have much more in difference than the ones you have over previous member



twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a Junior Member  We rank superiority over you! BOW DOWN BEFORE US!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for thinking you are superior for having more posts, and on that case double bann because I have much more in difference than the ones you have over previous member

Click to collapse



banned because most of those are spam and bans 
double ban because we are all senior citizens here he SHOULD bow before us


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 11, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for thinking you are superior for having more posts, and on that case double bann because I have much more in difference than the ones you have over previous member

Click to collapse



Banned for two reasons! 

1.) You're a moderator! Which means, more posts, and you've been on here longer! 

2.) More posts usually means more experience in XDA and more experience usually means higher levels and ranks and such, am I wrong? 

Point proven


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 11, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because most of those are spam and bans
> double ban because we are all senior citizens here he SHOULD bow before us

Click to collapse



Banning you because I got accepted to my college of choice 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 11, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banning you because I got accepted to my college of choice
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banning you for not mentioning which college you're referring to. And an extra congrats-ban. 


Sent from my HTC BAN using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 11, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banning you for not mentioning which college you're referring to. And an extra congrats-ban.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC BAN using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being nosey and wanting to know which college he will be going to,(STALKER).

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## jriv (Dec 11, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for being nosey and wanting to know which college he will be going to,(STALKER).
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be a pirate just because you put a bird on your shoulder doesn't make you a pirate.

Sent from my icey cold glacier 4g running on froyo


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2010)

Eveyone here is banned...except me )

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## johng75 (Dec 11, 2010)

Babydoll25 said:


> Eveyone here is banned...except me )
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned for being the only one not banned, which means you only have yourself to 'play with'!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2010)

johng75 said:


> Banned for being the only one not banned, which means you only have yourself to 'play with'!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a traitor cuz you want to sell that rhodium


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 11, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a traitor cuz you want to sell that rhodium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a traitor, planning to sell that Rhodium in the near future


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you're a traitor, planning to sell that Rhodium in the near future

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't sell my old phones, I trade them 
Double ban because no I'm not planning to sell it, it will stay my phone until it dies


----------



## LitePro (Dec 11, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you're a traitor, planning to sell that Rhodium in the near future

Click to collapse



you are banned because you are banned your above person


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2010)

LitePro said:


> you are banned because you are banned your above person

Click to collapse



Banned because the full version of you knows better english


----------



## qipengart (Dec 11, 2010)

Banned for not liking the samsung vibrant you haters... 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 11, 2010)

qipengart said:


> Banned for not liking the samsung vibrant you haters...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I can hate whatever I want to hate!  But the Vibrant is cool...I just like the HD2 better 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can hate whatever I want to hate!  But the Vibrant is cool...I just like the HD2 better
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're back before my thx button
 how the hell im gonna give you some?


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 11, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're back before my thx button
> how the hell im gonna give you some?

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no clue  Having Thanks doesn't bother me, if I get them....cool, if not...that's okay too! I'll just site here and eat food haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## LitePro (Dec 11, 2010)

i wanna ban everyone above me

and im now closing this topic so im the last person that cant get a ban 


TOPIC CLOSED rofl


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 11, 2010)

LitePro said:


> i wanna ban everyone above me
> 
> and im now closing this topic so im the last person that cant get a ban
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned, you don't deserve to be on this thread! Learn the rules of the thread hoe! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned, you don't deserve to be on this thread! Learn the rules of the thread hoe!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right dont forget that he has to bow before us too


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 11, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're right dont forget that he has to bow before us too

Click to collapse



Banned because you must also bow to the Senior members who have better phones than you  Mwahahahaha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 11, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you must also bow to the Senior members who have better phones than you  Mwahahahaha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 using XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because the best phone is the one that gets your calls through. So by right, the best phone is a (gasp!) Nokia.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 11, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the best phone is the one that gets your calls through. So by right, the best phone is a (gasp!) Nokia.

Click to collapse



Banned because there's no such thing as a Nokia. Don't. Ask. Questions.


----------



## HectikDroid (Dec 11, 2010)

*Ban!!!*



rr5678 said:


> Banned because there's no such thing as a Nokia. Don't. Ask. Questions.

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me a good quote to ban you for!


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 11, 2010)

HectikDroid said:


> Banned for not giving me a good quote to ban you for!

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't need one


----------



## Master™ (Dec 11, 2010)

*Quotes rr5678*



rr5678 said:


> Banned because you don't need one

Click to collapse



Banned because you do


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you don't need one

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have one either


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 11, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't have one either

Click to collapse



Banned cus I'm back to my Hero waiting on another Evo.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 12, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus I'm back to my Hero waiting on another Evo.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using XDA App


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 12, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for using XDA App
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being in on the 'project'  Haha I need to add you on gtalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being in on the 'project'  Haha I need to add you on gtalk

Click to collapse



Banned for adding everyone on that 'project' on your gtalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 12, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for adding everyone on that 'project' on your gtalk

Click to collapse



Banned because there are only 3   Hehe


----------



## PoeMTX (Dec 12, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because there are only 3   Hehe

Click to collapse



Banned for using too many smileys!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 12, 2010)

PoeMTX said:


> Banned for using too many smileys!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because...

Click to collapse



Band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








No seriously Banned!


----------



## helicopter88 (Dec 12, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Band
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you listen to good music


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 12, 2010)

HELICOPTER88 said:


> Banned because you listen to good music

Click to collapse



Banned for calling Metallica "good" music. *pukes*


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for calling Metallica "good" music. *pukes*

Click to collapse



Banned because I listen to scorpions too,
AND METALLICA MAKES GOOD MUSIC!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 12, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I listen to scorpions too,
> AND METALLICA MAKES GOOD MUSIC!

Click to collapse



I'm still banning youuuuuu-ooooooh-uuuuhhhh

Ban you like a hurricane!


----------



## Aldonski (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned for judging other peoples musical taste. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 12, 2010)

Aldonski said:


> Banned for judging other peoples musical taste.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



#flamebait

I was like baby baby baby ooohhh
Baby baby baby nooooo
Thought you could be banned, banned


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> #flamebait
> 
> I was like baby baby baby ooohhh
> Baby baby baby nooooo
> Thought you could be banned, banned

Click to collapse



Banned because my eyes are burning after reading that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 12, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my eyes are burning after reading that

Click to collapse



Banned because Saame


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 12, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Saame

Click to collapse



Banned because  i just saw your post from earlier and i don't use gtalk .. mostly use msn 

Half - ban @myself because  i replied to u in this thread instead of bannin you a PM.


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 12, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because  i just saw your post from earlier and i don't use gtalk .. mostly use msn
> 
> Half - ban @myself because  i replied to u in this thread instead of bannin you a PM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a PM


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 12, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because  i just saw your post from earlier and i don't use gtalk .. mostly use msn
> 
> Half - ban @myself because  i replied to u in this thread instead of bannin you a PM.

Click to collapse



Banned because I only use gtalk to talk to kyle , otherwise i'd use msn too 





rr5678 said:


> Banned for not using a PM

Click to collapse



Banned because I accidently thanked you when trying to quote  You must return now hehe


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I only use gtalk to talk to kyle , otherwise i'd use msn too
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting your thank on him 
double ban for not using quick reply


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned because you have not pressed the thank button on me



husam666 said:


> Banned for wasting your thank on him
> double ban for not using quick reply

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you have not pressed the thank button on me

Click to collapse



Banned because Finally my thx button is back,
now one for max and one for you


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 12, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Finally my thx button is back,
> now one for max and one for you

Click to collapse



Banned for not thanking me still  Thor will smite you with his hammer of banana ban 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not thanking me still  Thor will smite you with his hammer of banana ban
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because the button disappeared and all I did was thanking max


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned because I just thank you



husam666 said:


> Banned because the button disappeared and all I did was thanking max

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned because this thread turned into an orgy


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 12, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because this thread turned into an orgy

Click to collapse



Banned for being in an orgy.btw its a good band.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## HectikDroid (Dec 12, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for being in an orgy.btw its a good band.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



banned for including him in the orgy and for telling people your opinion on a band


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned because I dont want to be in the orgy.


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 12, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I dont want to be in the orgy.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have not pressed the thank button on me


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 12, 2010)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned because you have not pressed the thank button on me

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what to thank you for


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I don't know what to thank you for

Click to collapse



Banned Because IT'S SNOWIIIIING WOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 12, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned Because IT'S SNOWIIIIING WOOOOHOOOO!

Click to collapse



Banned because NOOOOOOOO


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because NOOOOOOOO

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have gloves


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't have gloves

Click to collapse



Banned because all the trains run local here in a snowstorm


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because all the trains run local here in a snowstorm

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 2 AM


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Future bann four having 2am on Monday meantime I´m at 18pm on Sunday



husam666 said:


> Banned because it's 2 AM

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Future bann four having 2am on Monday meantime I´m at 18pm on Sunday

Click to collapse



Banned for using the 24 hour format  It's 9:50 pm here so...21:50? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for not using international 24 hr format



twitch153 said:


> Banned for using the 24 hour format  It's 9:50 pm here so...21:50?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not using international 24 hr format

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm in America! And....I've never traveled  

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned because you have never gone outside USA
You need to see the world!



twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm in America! And....I've never traveled
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm in America! And....I've never traveled
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because here's a thank to cheer you up 
Double ban because it's 5:05AM and I'm still awake


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because here's a thank to cheer you up
> Double ban because it's 5:05AM and I'm still awake

Click to collapse



Banned for thanking me  Finally! Gracias  

Double ban because you're up at a ridiculously late time  get to sleep! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for forced sending someone to sleep with an angry emoticon



twitch153 said:


> Banned for thanking me  Finally! Gracias
> 
> Double ban because you're up at a ridiculously late time  get to sleep!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for forced sending someone to sleep with an angry emoticon

Click to collapse



Banned for having alot of phones  
Double banned for not giving me one for Christmas! 
Triple banned for doubting that I can put someone to sleep with an emoticon  It's the power of Thor! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for thinking that 4 devices is a lot, you should see other members



twitch153 said:


> Banned for having alot of phones
> Double banned for not giving me one for Christmas!
> Triple banned for doubting that I can put someone to sleep with an emoticon  It's the power of Thor!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 13, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for thinking that 4 devices is a lot, you should see other members

Click to collapse



Banned for having less than me (5)


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 13, 2010)

banned for requesting some other member's devices


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for bragging about your many devices....material possessions are not the solution but the problem...rid of them by giving them to me and you'll achieve completeness
> 
> I love chicharrones con salsa Verde

Click to collapse



Banned because id rather achieve happiness or peacefulness.

Double ban for always chiming in with your wisdom 


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because id rather achieve happiness or peacefulness.
> 
> Double ban for always chiming in with your wisdom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned because here we do not have snow



husam666 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for wanting snow 


orb3000 said:


> Banned because here we do not have snow

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for not realizing that for non snow countries like mine wanting snow is a dream



xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for wanting snow

Click to collapse


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 13, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not realizing that for non snow countries like mine wanting snow is a dream

Click to collapse



Banned because you labeled the countries that dont get much snow  "non snow countries" 


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 13, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because you labeled the countries that dont get much snow  "non snow countries"
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your post woke me up 5 minutes before my alarm.

Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because your post woke me up 5 minutes before my alarm.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Evo using Xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned for having xda wake you up before your alarm  You should just hire us to wake you up and remove the middle man.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 13, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having xda wake you up before your alarm  You should just hire us to wake you up and remove the middle man.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for hosting us for hirering before our approval


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

ClementNg23 said:


> Banned for hosting us for hirering before our approval

Click to collapse



Banned because I can advertise whomever I PLEASE to!!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for getting angry



twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can advertise whomever I PLEASE to!!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for getting angry

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not angry....just hungry and sick!  Beware! I has a virus


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for looking like this.....virus banana

Click to collapse



Banned for always making me laugh  Even when I'm on the bus and everyone looks at me strangely...... DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!!! 

BANNED BY THOR GOD OF THUNDAH!!!


----------



## Ezellular (Dec 13, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for always making me laugh  Even when I'm on the bus and everyone looks at me strangely...... DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!!!
> 
> BANNED BY THOR GOD OF THUNDAH!!!

Click to collapse



BANNED...just because im new to Banning...


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ezellular said:


> BANNED...just because im new to Banning...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a newbie! I'm going to burn you worse than a small piece of hair traveling towards the sun! Burn and get the HELL out of my house! ....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a newbie! I'm going to burn you worse than a small piece of hair traveling towards the sun! Burn and get the HELL out of my house! ....

Click to collapse



Banned for scaring away the newbies  , I mean come on fresh meat to ban  

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for scaring away the newbies  , I mean come on fresh meat to ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's okay I know him  He is my newbie padawon haha I will teach him the ways of the xda haha 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for thinking you know "the ways" of this site...newbie

Click to collapse



I know some of the ways, I know what I need to know and learn what must be learned. 

Banned because you always seem to ban only me, do I have a banana stalker? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> You are just "ban" (ana) to mess with..get it ban(ana) to mess with you!!??
> Bwahahahahaha....I'm brilliant, brilliant I tells ya!!

Click to collapse



Banned for that corny joke!  
Double banned because that's one time you didn't make me laugh  Triple banned because it's snowing! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Batryoperatedbob (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for living in sh###y weather.

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned because MTM is deleting his posts again  making twitch look weird


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for accusing that crazy 'nana of having his own monologue going on  ....that 'nana soooooooooooooo  crazy!!

Click to collapse



M_T_M stop trying to cover your tracks!  

Banned for suspicious behavior. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> M_T_M stop trying to cover your tracks!
> 
> Banned for suspicious behavior.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can still read what he writes in your quotes


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for keeping up with my posts....I know that deep down you wish to be like me  Stalker ban
> 
> I love chicharrones con salsa Verde

Click to collapse



Banned because you know you're secretly stalking me!  Admit it


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making me doubt my real reason for banning you...*what's my motivation for admitting such barbaric acussation?*
> 
> I love chicharrones con salsa Verde

Click to collapse



Banned because I know deep down inside I don't want to be an ass (which is you in case you don't get it)


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 13, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making me doubt my real reason for banning you...*what's my motivation for *admitting *such barbaric acussation?*
> 
> I love chicharrones con salsa Verde

Click to collapse



Key word: Admitting  

Banned because you don't need to admit anything...I know the truth haha


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Key word: Admitting
> 
> Banned because you don't need to admit anything...I know the truth haha

Click to collapse



Rapist Ban


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Rapist Ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you rape men , I'm scared


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you rape men , I'm scared

Click to collapse



Banned because I know you rape men. It's okay, you'll find someone


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I know you rape men. It's okay, you'll find someone

Click to collapse



haha good try 
banned for trying to rape me


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> haha good try
> banned for trying to rape me

Click to collapse



banned because we all know you wouldnt try and stop him if he did =P


----------



## BodenM (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I know you rape men. It's okay, you'll find someone

Click to collapse



Banned for being non-PG-13. WE HAVE SMALL CHILDREN HERE THANK YOU VERY MUCH! Also banned because I just became a senior member


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because we all know you wouldnt try and stop him if he did =P

Click to collapse



banned because says the guy who has a proper **** in
double ban because i will


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for calling me an a**.....that was mean
> Banned for having a weird conversation about man rape   quit it...you are better than that
> 
> Respect my conglomerate

Click to collapse



banned because you are meaner 
double because you know what i am better at 
triple because respect your what


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned for not keeping the thread in peace



husam666 said:


> banned because you are meaner
> double because you know what i am better at
> triple because respect your what

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not keeping the thread in peace

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is already in pieces


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for being non-PG-13. WE HAVE SMALL CHILDREN HERE THANK YOU VERY MUCH! Also banned because I just became a senior member

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't believe in that PG-13......watch this......


```
BULLSHIT
```




husam666 said:


> haha good try
> banned for trying to rape me

Click to collapse



Banned because.......No.

Double ban because










jeallen0 said:


> banned because we all know you wouldnt try and stop him if he did =P

Click to collapse



Banned because.......HAHAHAHAHA 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because this thread is already in pieces

Click to collapse



banned because yep.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned for such a messy long multi bann



rr5678 said:


> Banned because I don't believe in that PG-13......watch this......
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I don't believe in that PG-13......watch this......
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for mind-rape.

Now, please excuse me while I try to contact my psychotherapist.

And stay alert for a letter from my lawyer(s).

Also, PTSD sucks.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for mind-rape.
> 
> Now, please excuse me while I try to contact my psychotherapist.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because lawyers don't exist.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because lawyers don't exist.

Click to collapse



Banned because lawyers are people who rip you off before you know whether they exist or not


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because lawyers are people who rip you off before you know whether they exist or not

Click to collapse



Banned because lawyers gave me my second PTSD


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because lawyers gave me my second PTSD

Click to collapse



banned for making me use wikipedia to know what that is


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for making me use wikipedia to know what that is

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what PTSD is, thereby giving yourself a PTSD when you searched PTSD for it.

Also banned because you can highlight text in Chrome, right click on it and search. Why cook copy pasta?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned because I was using firefox (no chrome on university computers)
double ban because you can highlight text and drag it to open new tab and search for it


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was using firefox (no chrome on university computers)
> double ban because you can highlight text and drag it to open new tab and search for it

Click to collapse



Banned because right-clicking is faster and it opens a new tab automatically with the Google search results. Go Chrome or Go Naked.

Also banned because at least your university isn't defaulting to (gasp!) Internet Explorer.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because right-clicking is faster and it opens a new tab automatically with the Google search results. Go Chrome or Go Naked.
> 
> Also banned because at least your university isn't defaulting to (gasp!) Internet Explorer.

Click to collapse



Banned because it doesn't matter, a dictionary will always be the best method  Unless you're looking up imaginary words like the ones we like to use  

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it doesn't matter, a dictionary will always be the best method  Unless you're looking up imaginary words like the ones we like to use
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because they're nout fake ish izz weail


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because they're nout fake ish izz weail

Click to collapse



Banned because they may be real to you....but not to people that have the attention span bigger than that of a squirrel 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because they may be real to you....but not to people that have the attention span bigger than that of a squirrel
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because LoL
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=872578


----------



## orb3001 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because LoL
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=872578

Click to collapse



Banned for lol'ing at my post


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

orb3001 said:


> Banned for lol'ing at my post

Click to collapse



banned for stealing orb id


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for stealing orb id

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I agree

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'ed hard when I saw what those trolls are doing!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=9807429&postcount=6


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned because you will be banned for *real* shortly, I know who you are and this is not funny



orb3001 said:


> Banned for lol'ing at my post

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you will be banned for *real* shortly, I know who you are and this is not funny

Click to collapse




Banned for making orb3000 mad. You won't like him when he's MAD


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned because you are right



sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making orb3000 mad. You won't like him when he's MAD

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are right

Click to collapse



Agreed but it would be funny if he was really mad and turned green....

BANNED FOR THINKING IT WAS ME!  I get bored but not THAT bored!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Agreed but it would be funny if he was really mad and turned green....
> 
> BANNED FOR THINKING IT WAS ME!  I get bored but not THAT bored!

Click to collapse



I got that bored  Been stuck in my room 2 days being sick... How lovely 

Banned because of that


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> I got that bored  Been stuck in my room 2 days being sick... How lovely
> 
> Banned because of that

Click to collapse



Serves you right I hope you stay sick  Getting orby mad at me!  haha

Banned because you should already know...don't bite the hand that mods 

But I hope you get well...maybe then you won't get me in trouble!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Serves you right I hope you stay sick  Getting orby mad at me!  haha
> Banned because you should already know...don't bite the hand that mods
> But I hope you get well...maybe then you won't get me in trouble!

Click to collapse



Haha, Thanks 


Banned because I loled 



hmmm.... Pulser_g3 anybody??   (jk dont do that )


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, Thanks
> 
> 
> Banned because I loled
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because no more orb3001 , liked that dude.

now where's my thanks


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned for begging for thanks. THAT'S NOT HOW IT WERKS


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for begging for thanks. THAT'S NOT HOW IT WERKS

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not begging I only want what I was promised (it's my right )
double ban because you have the devil's number as your post count


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no more orb3001 , liked that dude.
> 
> now where's my thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because I have already spent one thanks today, so have only given 4


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I have already spent one thanks today, so have only given 4

Click to collapse



Banned because they are enough 
Here I gve you an even number


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they are enough
> Here I gve you an even number

Click to collapse



Banned because you should read my signature  I speak the truth about thanks haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should read my signature  I speak the truth about thanks haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Haha  
Banned because that makes sense, which is a suprise, seeing it's coming from you 

Hehe


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha
> Banned because that makes sense, which is a suprise, seeing it's coming from you
> 
> Hehe

Click to collapse



Banned because I always speak words of wisdom  Double banned because what do you mean it's a surprise coming from me?! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I always speak words of wisdom  Double banned because what do you mean it's a surprise coming from me?!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because i lold and my friend thinks im crazy
double ban because if life had a thanks meter it wouldnt be weird


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not knowing what the word "wisdom" meant until you went to the dentist last week
> And.....yes, I've banned you once more...favorite "banable" member

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing I've been to the dentist last week....stalker 

Double banned because you pick favorites! That's not fair to all the other unsuspecting victims...I mean members  haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not begging I only want what I was promised (it's my right )
> double ban because you have the devil's number as your post count

Click to collapse



Banned because 666 is my favorite number 





twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing I've been to the dentist last week....stalker
> 
> Double banned because you pick favorites! That's not fair to all the other unsuspecting victims...I mean members  haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Rapist Ban #2


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because 666 is my favorite number
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it shouldn't be : eek:

Double banned because it's not rape, just stalking....

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it shouldn't be : eek:
> 
> Double banned because it's not rape, just stalking....
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for the eek fail  Hehe


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for the eek fail  Hehe

Click to collapse



banned for not making twitch 154


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for not making twitch 154

Click to collapse



Banned for starting this again  I ban you husam667  





Although Pulser_g3 sounds cool, i'll resist


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for starting this again  I ban you husam667
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban because do it


----------



## bazji (Dec 14, 2010)

vazquezcmp said:


> I ban 'Chopper' for having glasses so thick he can see into the future.

Click to collapse



I ban you for making me lol at a crowded  bus stop after reading this 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

bazji said:


> I ban you for making me lol at a crowded  bus stop after reading this
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for the ancient ban


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for the ancient ban

Click to collapse



Banned for banning to slow.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for banning to slow.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning too fast.


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for banning too fast.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning even faster.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for banning too fast.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning too in between 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

banned for banning after ummkiper


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for banning after ummkiper

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting twitch154!  No one can replace THOR!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaan...I really tried not to do this...but you keep popping out     Plus Husam666 thinks I'm an A**
> Banned for me finding this

Click to collapse



Banned for getting that song in my head!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaan...I really tried not to do this...but you keep popping out     Plus Husam666 thinks I'm an A**
> Banned for me finding this

Click to collapse



HAHAHA!  

Banned because you can't help but stalk the banana manana 

Double banned because I am the matrix...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> HAHAHA!
> 
> Banned because you can't help but stalk the banana manana
> 
> Double banned because I am the matrix...

Click to collapse



Banned because You remind me of llama


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because You remind me of llama

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know who llama is


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't know who llama is

Click to collapse



Banned because you will see if you look at that post I just dug up 

He was an off topic dude that was here before you came, but he left shortly after I came 


(That could sound wierd )


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't know who llama is

Click to collapse



mtm is banned because greenday already said it:
Nobody likes you everyone left you their all out without you having fun 

banned twitch for the lack of general indormation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> mtm is banned because greenday already said it:
> Nobody likes you everyone left you their all out without you having fun
> 
> banned twitch for the lack of general *indormation*

Click to collapse



Banned for having info about doors


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> He was an off topic dude that was here before you came, but he left shortly after I came

Click to collapse



Banned because he left because he was TRAUMATIZED after what you did 


MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having info about doors

Click to collapse



Banned for having info about boars


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having info about doors

Click to collapse



Banned because my fingers are sweaty they keep sliding off the keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you will see if you look at that post I just dug up
> 
> He was an off topic dude that was here before you came, but he left shortly after I came
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for gross innuendos haha  

I see no post....? 

Banned for that too!


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned for noticing


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my fingers are sweaty they keep sliding off the keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for having sweaty fingers! Get a towel!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for gross innuendos haha
> 
> I see no post....?
> 
> Banned for that too!

Click to collapse



Thread even  Its the post celebration one 


BAnned for not seeing that it was bold and thereofre unread ;D


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned for the fast mashed up bans we dont know who is baning who anymore


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the fast mashed up bans we dont know who is baiing who anymore

Click to collapse



Banned because its only me you, rr5678 and twitch in off topic  We can do what ever we like hehe


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the fast mashed up bans we dont know who is baiing who anymore

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody "baiins" anyone in this thread 

Double bean for the accidental thanks button push.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the fast mashed up bans we dont know who is baning who anymore

Click to collapse



Banned because you are banned! I JUST banned you!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned because there is only 4 of us in the whole of off topic


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because nobody "baiins" anyone in this thread
> 
> Double bean for the accidental thanks button push.

Click to collapse



HAHAHA Banned because you said double bean!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

banned because towels offer weed

you wanna get high


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because there is only 4 of us in the whole of off topic

Click to collapse



Banned because all four of us are on this thread


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 14, 2010)

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned because of course


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> HAHAHA Banned because you said double bean!

Click to collapse



Banned because DAMNIT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for over use of emotes
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making 5 of us


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for making 5 of us

Click to collapse



Banned for counting...that's for squares


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

I got an idea 

We should get a mod to temp delete this thread so we can see how much our post count goes down by, then undelete it so we can start banning some more


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for making 5 of us

Click to collapse



Banned cus I can barely keep up with the bans


Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for counting...that's for squares

Click to collapse



Banned because there is now 6  Mtm has joined the party ;D


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

ALL OF YOU BANNED BECAUSE YOU TYPE FAESTER THAN MY INTERNET LOADS!!!!!!ONE11!!!11!ONE


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> oh, purple llama...where'd go   that was a cool guy
> Banned for reminding me of the Llama

Click to collapse



OH! I kind of knew purple llama  I knew you and him were enemies.....somehow haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus I can barely keep up with the bans
> 
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned becasue same i keep hitting the 30sec post limit lol


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> oh! I kind of knew purple llama  I knew you and him were enemies.....somehow haha

Click to collapse



banned because damnit see what i mean!?


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned because damnit see what i mean!?

Click to collapse



Banned because for someone that has a fast ips for your phone your computer's internet sucks ass


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because for someone that has a fast phone your computer's internet sucks ass

Click to collapse



Banned becayse im on page 302


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned because my rhodium cant keep up with all these bans
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my rhodium cant keep up with all these bans
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Click to collapse



Banned because niether can my laptop lol


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because for someone that has a fast ips for your phone your computer's internet sucks ass

Click to collapse



Banned because Cableshittin' is just being ****ty today. It happens


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my rhodium cant keep up with all these bans
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Click to collapse



Banned because your rhodium sucks ass too! BANNNNEEEEDD ROOOOAAAAARRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

We should have an off topic irc chat  Lets go raid xda's lol  or ipd's a that  Thatll be empty ill check


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because Cableshittin' is just being ****ty today. It happens

Click to collapse



Also banned because **** happens


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Also banned because **** happens

Click to collapse



Banned because see?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your rhodium sucks ass too! BANNNNEEEEDD ROOOOAAAAARRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because your roar is moar like miaw


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> We should have an off topic irc chat  Lets go raid xda's lol  or ipd's a that  Thatll be empty ill check

Click to collapse



Banned because you're planning on raiding a defenseless website!  Plus! My pervy girlfriend keeps insisting I grope her tatas haha  I told her I'll do it tomorrow when I see her in school  School groping is the best kind


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're planning on raiding a defenseless website!  Plus! My pervy girlfriend keeps insisting I grope her tatas haha  I told her I'll do it tomorrow when I see her in school  School groping is the best kind

Click to collapse



Oh you kids. Banned.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're planning on raiding a defenseless website!  Plus! My pervy girlfriend keeps insisting I grope her tatas haha  I told her I'll do it tomorrow when I see her in school  School groping is the best kind

Click to collapse



Haha  BAnned because itll be freenode weere raiding


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned because it turned out thedeadcpu is in the ipd irc chat talking to himself


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  BAnned because itll be freenode weere raiding

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm getting pizza after school and you're not


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned because its night


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

6:18 PM Ban


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  BAnned because itll be freenode weere raiding

Click to collapse



banned for reminding me of lara croft


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> 6:18 PM Ban

Click to collapse



11:19 PM Ban


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because its night

Click to collapse



Banned for being awake at night...I instantly fall asleep once the sun falls........


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> 11:19 PM Ban

Click to collapse



New York ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> New York ban

Click to collapse



Old York ban


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Old York ban

Click to collapse



T-Mobile US ban


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> New York ban

Click to collapse



Buffalo Banana Ban!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> T-Mobile US ban

Click to collapse



T-Mobile UK ban


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> T-Mobile UK ban

Click to collapse



T-Mobile....UNIVERSE ban


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Buffalo Banana Ban!

Click to collapse



New York ****ty Ban 


MacaronyMax said:


> T-Mobile UK ban

Click to collapse



Sprint ban


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> T-Mobile....UNIVERSE ban

Click to collapse



DEUTSCHE TELEKOM BAN


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> New York ****ty Ban
> 
> Sprint ban

Click to collapse



Walk ban


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Walk ban

Click to collapse



Pun ban! 

BAT BAN!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Pun ban!
> 
> BAT BAN!!!!!!

Click to collapse



3 word ban


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

buffalos eat bananas!?
1:24 am banned


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

Back to the Future ban


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> buffalos eat bananas!?
> 1:24 am banned

Click to collapse



Indeed they do! 

Being up too early ban! GO TO SLEEP DAMN YOU!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> buffalos eat bananas!?
> 1:24 am banned

Click to collapse



New page ban


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> New page ban

Click to collapse



Old page ban! You're two posts too late!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Old page ban! You're two posts too late!

Click to collapse



Banned because i was bored so i went into a chatroom nd im pissing of some dude hehehee


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

banned because only kids sleep at night


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned becausde i keep getting XDA is over capacity! Thanks guys too much banning hehe


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

Buyuvgybhnhugyt


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becausde i keep getting XDA is over capacity! Thanks guys too much banning hehe

Click to collapse



banned because that error stopped me from posting "banned because we are overloading xda's server"
banned because i knew the future


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned because 1 sec it was ban mayhem and now its quiet... GUESSING YOU GOT OVER CAPACITY TOO   oops caps was acident but cba to re write


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

Overcapacity ban


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because 1 sec it was ban mayhem and now its quiet... GUESSING YOU GOT OVER CAPACITY TOO   oops caps was acident but cba to re write

Click to collapse



YEAH! We over populated this hoe  So shocking! I ahd a feeling it was going to happen though


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because 1 sec it was ban mayhem and now its quiet... GUESSING YOU GOT OVER CAPACITY TOO   oops caps was acident but cba to re write

Click to collapse



banned because lol
double because they feel guilty 
triple cuz i dont use twitter


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> YEAH! We over populated this hoe  So shocking! I ahd a feeling it was going to happen though

Click to collapse



Eh we have gone through about 15 pages in 20 mins lol


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

knocking on heavens door ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> knocking on heavens door ban

Click to collapse



Good night ban... Im ill


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good night ban... Im ill

Click to collapse



sweet dreams ban
hey check my sig


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 14, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good night ban... Im ill

Click to collapse



Get well soon ban  Sleep good and don't let orb3000 find you...he'll dispose of you quickly  haha


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 14, 2010)

husam666 said:


> sweet dreams ban
> hey check my sig

Click to collapse



mind raep ban


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> mind raep ban

Click to collapse



Ghost town ban
I can almost hear the wind


wishshshshewwwwwww


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Overloaded bann



husam666 said:


> Ghost town ban
> I can almost hear the wind
> 
> 
> wishshshshewwwwwww

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Overloaded bann

Click to collapse



Banned because it was because of you xda overloaded....your diabolical plan to crash xda worked Mr.Orb 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it was because of you xda overloaded....your diabolical plan to crash xda worked Mr.Orb
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned because i'm going to sleep now that uncontrolled ban thingy ****ed my eyes


----------



## RelicXII (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because i'm going to sleep now that uncontrolled ban thingy ****ed my eyes

Click to collapse



banned! now that you have ****ed up eyes, which now gave you the inability to handle the uncontrolled ban without falling asleep.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because i'm going to sleep now that uncontrolled ban thingy ****ed my eyes

Click to collapse



eye rape ban


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> eye rape ban

Click to collapse



Banned for having the HD2.....hypocritical ban


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 15, 2010)

banned for not having a Leo



twitch153 said:


> Banned for having the HD2.....hypocritical ban

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> banned for not having a Leo

Click to collapse



Aren't the Leo and the HD2 the same? Banned for confusing me


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Aren't the Leo and the HD2 the same? Banned for confusing me

Click to collapse



Banned for not remembering the HD2's internal codename was Leo


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for not remembering the HD2's internal codename was Leo

Click to collapse



Why are you banning me?! I knew that! Unfair ban!


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Why are you banning me?! I knew that! Unfair ban!

Click to collapse



Fair ban 


And someone stole your Touch Pro 2?


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Fair ban
> 
> 
> And someone stole your Touch Pro 2?

Click to collapse



Extremely unfair ban! 

Yeah, twas my first smartphone.....I was walking down the street and got jumped, beat, and robbed. Then I went to T-mobile and got a replacement.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making stuff up....you sold it for a slice of flan....'fess up nana!

Click to collapse



Banning for being mean to me  I sold my NEXT touch pro 2 for a slice of flan! haha I like flan...I haven't had it since last year though, that makes me sad as I am a genuine mentally obese person, I eat alot of junk yet stay as thin as can be  I love it!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banning for being mean to me  I sold my NEXT touch pro 2 for a slice of flan! haha I like flan...I haven't had it since last year though, that makes me sad as I am a genuine mentally obese person, I eat alot of junk yet stay as thin as can be  I love it!

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate  people who stay thin no matter what they eat... dang genetics!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned because you just sent me a Friend Request



twitch153 said:


> Banning for being mean to me  I sold my NEXT touch pro 2 for a slice of flan! haha I like flan...I haven't had it since last year though, that makes me sad as I am a genuine mentally obese person, I eat alot of junk yet stay as thin as can be  I love it!

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Extremely unfair ban!
> 
> Yeah, twas my first smartphone.....I was walking down the street and got jumped, beat, and robbed. Then I went to T-mobile and got a replacement.

Click to collapse



Banned because the last person that tried to rob me got a nice little surprise in the form of a fist.



twitch153 said:


> Banning for being mean to me  I sold my NEXT touch pro 2 for a slice of flan! haha I like flan...I haven't had it since last year though, that makes me sad as I am a genuine mentally obese person, I eat alot of junk yet stay as thin as can be  I love it!

Click to collapse



Banned because you stay thin.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because the last person that tried to rob me got a nice little surprise in the form of a fist.
> 
> 
> Banned because you stay thin.

Click to collapse



Banned because I tried but it was three grown adults, I'm a freaking 17 year old! xD Plus I got one guy real nice but then I kind of got punched in the back of the head and two dudes held me down...was terrifying! I felt like I dropped the soap...except I could fart after and still hear it... 

Double banned because I stay thin and built, it also helps that I "semi-work out"....


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I tried but it was three grown adults, I'm a freaking 17 year old! xD Plus I got one guy real nice but then I kind of got punched in the back of the head and two dudes held me down...was terrifying! I felt like I dropped the soap...except I could fart after and still hear it...
> 
> Double banned because I stay thin and built, it also helps that I "semi-work out"....

Click to collapse



Banned because... OUCH!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... OUCH!

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree. It wasn't fun haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I tried but it was three grown adults, I'm a freaking 17 year old! xD Plus I got one guy real nice but then I kind of got punched in the back of the head and two dudes held me down...was terrifying! I felt like I dropped the soap...except I could fart after and still hear it...
> 
> Double banned because I stay thin and built, it also helps that I "semi-work out"....

Click to collapse



Banned because people like that are a bunch of f**king ******s that need to die in a ditch. I wish all people like that would die.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I agree. It wasn't fun haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



SUDDEN BAN for making me remember suddenly how your case was similar to Kick Ass. I would have LOL'ed but I understand the physical and emotional pain, especially losing a wonderful device...


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> SUDDEN BAN for making me remember suddenly how your case was similar to Kick Ass. I would have LOL'ed but I understand the physical and emotional pain, especially losing a wonderful device...

Click to collapse



banned because what the hell is a "kick ass"?


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned because what the hell is a "kick ass"?

Click to collapse



Kick ass is a movie my fellow xda member haha  Yeah, there is no pain, I am fine now I just walk around with a knife for protection  Don't judge me! Haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned because what the hell is a "kick ass"?

Click to collapse



This ban is brought to you by...

WIKIPEDIA!

Tired of your peers getting the better of you in pop-culture references?

WIKIPEDIA!

For all your knowledge-base needs!

WIKIPEDIA!

Try it. Now!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kick-Ass_(film)


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Kick ass is a movie my fellow xda member haha  Yeah, there is no pain, I am fine now I just walk around with a knife for protection  Don't judge me! Haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I hope the knife blade is 4 inches or under 


sakai4eva said:


> This ban is brought to you by...
> 
> WIKIPEDIA!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I know what the hell that stupid-ass movie is.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I hope the knife blade is 4 inches or under
> 
> Banned because I know what the hell that stupid-ass movie is.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be my Father but yes it is 4 inches exactly.  But my sword....that is not. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for trying to be my Father but yes it is 4 inches exactly.  But my sword....that is not.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am not trying to be your father. It's the law


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I am not trying to be your father. It's the law

Click to collapse



Banned because:


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned for stealing the slogan/pic of one of our Mods



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because:

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for stealing the slogan/pic of one of our Mods

Click to collapse



@ twitch
Banned because I stay thin too twitchy 
And I don't workout 

double ban for not using your stylus to pop their eyes

@orb3000
Banned because you stole it too in your quote


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> @ twitch
> Banned because I stay thin too twitchy
> And I don't workout
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for three bans in 1 post.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for three bans in 1 post.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because birds don't know how to use the toilet,
Good luck cleaning that off your shoulder


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because birds don't know how to use the toilet,
> Good luck cleaning that off your shoulder

Click to collapse



Banned cus there was nothing to clean up.some birds do have decency.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus there was nothing to clean up.some birds do have decency.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because lol 

hey twitch look what I just found


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because lol
> 
> hey twitch look what I just found

Click to collapse



Banned because on my phone there is no animation  And it's 6:31 am here....too early! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because on my phone there is no animation  And it's 6:31 am here....too early!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because use ur browser u gonna like it


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because use ur browser u gonna like it

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll do it later when I get out of school 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'll do it later when I get out of school
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you too are allways banning  When i went to sleep you were, when I wake up you are


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you too are allways banning  When i went to sleep you were, when I wake up you are

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't escape Thor! God of boredum! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## BodenM (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you too are allways banning  When i went to sleep you were, when I wake up you are

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting stalking behaviour.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for suggesting stalking behaviour.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not suggesting, any kind of long draw out contact with another person over the internet should be considered stalking...

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## BodenM (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not suggesting, any kind of long draw out contact with another person over the internet should be considered stalking...
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting that every marketplace deal is stalking.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not suggesting, any kind of long draw out contact with another person over the internet should be considered stalking...
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry

a banana seems like a good idea


----------



## BodenM (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned for banning from hunger. Double ban for the banana comment. Triple ban for not banning me.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for banning from hunger. Double ban for the banana comment. Triple ban for not banning me.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because your a senior that makes you 140 years old 
No wonder you are so angry


----------



## BodenM (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your a senior that makes you 140 years old
> No wonder you are so angry

Click to collapse



Banned for exaggerating my age.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for exaggerating my age.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because be careful don't break a hip


----------



## BodenM (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because be careful don't break a hip

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting I am senile and have arthritis.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for suggesting I am senile and have arthritis.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Ban because I just misplaced my spare battery... now where did it go....


----------



## BodenM (Dec 15, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban because I just misplaced my spare battery... now where did it go....

Click to collapse



Banned for being forgetful.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned because if Off topic was deleted we would all have like 0 posts


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because if Off topic was deleted we would all have like 0 posts

Click to collapse



Banned for being right


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being wrong

Click to collapse



banned for impersonating rr5677


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for impersonating rr5677

Click to collapse



Banned because your name upside down is 999ɯɐsnɥ


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for impersonating rr5677

Click to collapse



Banned because there is none


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because there is none

Click to collapse



 ¡uɐq uʍop ǝpısdn ʇsɹıɟ ǝɥʇ sı sıɥʇ ǝsnɐɔǝq pǝuuɐq


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> ¡uɐq uʍop ǝpısdn ʇsɹıɟ ǝɥʇ sı sıɥʇ ǝsnɐɔǝq pǝuuɐq

Click to collapse



Banned for typing upside down!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for typing upside down!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for banning yourself!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned for being a self banning hypocrite


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being a self banning hypocrite

Click to collapse



Banned because we should get a psychiatric here to fix multiple personality max


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned because you are darn RIGHT!!



husam666 said:


> Banned because we should get a psychiatric here to fix multiple personality max

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned because I will be right again as soon as I get better  


(And lol btw


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I will be right again as soon as I get better
> 
> 
> (And lol btw

Click to collapse



Banned for using sad emote


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using sad emote

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocryte


----------



## goob1284 (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using sad emote

Click to collapse



Banned for not using your time wisely

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

goob1284 said:


> banned for not using your time wisely
> 
> sent from my samsung-sgh-i897 using xda app

Click to collapse



 BANNED for being NEW TO BANNING! 


we HATE NEW Banners


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being new to banning  Welcome and please enjoy your stay here ;D

Click to collapse



banned for not being hard on him


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for not being hard on him

Click to collapse



Banned becausse I have changed it


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we should get a psychiatric here to fix multiple personality max

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree


husam666 said:


> banned for not being hard on him

Click to collapse



Banned because THAT'S DISGUSTING! 


MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becausse I have changed it

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your ban.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I agree
> 
> Banned because THAT'S DISGUSTING!

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing but im still waiting for my phcycatrist 


Hahaha Banned because iloled


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned because rrshtshtshtsht is gay
double ban because apple didn't create the iLoled


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned because the dark forces is reading you and perhaps will still your iDea



husam666 said:


> Banned because rrshtshtshtsht is gay
> double ban because apple didn't create the iLoled

Click to collapse


----------



## bulletproof1013 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ban for typo



orb3000 said:


> Banned because the dark forces is reading you and perhaps will still your iDea

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because rrshtshtshtsht is gay
> double ban because apple didn't create the iLoled

Click to collapse



Banned because _you're_ the one who suggested he "get hard" on another man, so I ain't the gay one


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because _you're_ the one who suggested he "get hard" on another man, so I ain't the gay one

Click to collapse



you were the one who made it dirty

forgot to ban you
banned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for forgetting to ban someone......soooo, whadayadoing?

Click to collapse



Banned because Im donating to charity by opening tabs on google chrome


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Im donating to charity by opening tabs on google chrome

Click to collapse



Banned for donating....we don't do that! We make cards telling them how bad we feel that they have hard times but we unfortunately are going through a similar situation! I also ban husam666 for trying to even THINK of eating a banana! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for donating....we don't do that! We make cards telling them how bad we feel that they have hard times but we unfortunately are going through a similar situation! I also ban husam666 for trying to even THINK of eating a banana!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I've never donated


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I've never donated

Click to collapse



Banned because you are cheap 

banned @twitch for not commenting on the emote i posted earlier
double ban for standing to banana rights


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are cheap
> 
> banned @twitch for not commenting on the emote i posted earlier
> double ban for standing to banana rights

Click to collapse



Banned because banana only leans right 50% of the time.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are cheap
> 
> banned @twitch for not commenting on the emote i posted earlier
> double ban for standing to banana rights

Click to collapse



Banned because it's free 


Download 'Chrome for a cause'  extension for google chrome and for every tab you open between 15 and 19th of december money will be given to charity, you can only donate 250 tabs a day though  


(


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's free
> 
> 
> Download 'Chrome for a cause'  extension for google chrome and for every tab you open between 15 and 19th of december money will be given to charity, you can only donate 250 tabs a day though
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's still alot of work! I'll be napping for a but but I'll be back to ban later! 

Edit: To husam: BOW DOWN TO THE BANANA KING! ...Emote commented 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's free
> 
> 
> Download 'Chrome for a cause'  extension for google chrome and for every tab you open between 15 and 19th of december money will be given to charity, you can only donate 250 tabs a day though
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because god chose these people to be poor who are we to doubt his wisdom


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because god chose these people to be poor who are we to doubt his wisdom

Click to collapse



Banned because what if there is no God? 



husam666 said:


> Banned because you are cheap
> 
> banned @twitch for not commenting on the emote i posted earlier
> double ban for standing to banana rights

Click to collapse



Banned because damn right I am!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because what if there is no God?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because damn right I am!

Click to collapse



Banned because you are certinatley not cheap with you Internet provider


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you are certinatley not cheap with you Internet provider

Click to collapse



Banned because shaddap 

Internet, phone and cable is near $300/mo.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because shaddap
> 
> Internet, phone and cable is near $300/mo.

Click to collapse






Wow.....    My mobile is £30/mo.    Phone/Internet/Tv(SkyHD) is only £20/mo


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow.....    My mobile is £30/mo.    Phone/Internet/Tv(SkyHD) is only £20/mo
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go jump off a bridge 

Banned for cheaper Internet. Damn Optimum Online


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Go jump off a bridge
> 
> Banned for cheaper Internet. Damn Optimum Online

Click to collapse



Haha

Banned for your Internet provider having a strange name ;D


Sent by the XDA App whilst falling off a bridge.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha
> 
> Banned for your Internet provider having a strange name ;D
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you think THAT'S Strange, wait till you see my speeds......ready?







How's THAT for ****


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you think THAT'S Strange, wait till you see my speeds......ready?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



waaiit?? Banned because what all that in your sig about then?


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned for hesitation 


MacaronyMax said:


> waaiit?? Banned because what all that in your sig about then?

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> waaiit?? Banned because what all that in your sig about then?

Click to collapse





Banned because Speedtest is being a bastard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because Speedtest is being a bastard

Click to collapse



Ah 

Banned for having speedtest.net scores lower than mine


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah
> 
> Banned for having speedtest.net scores lower than mine

Click to collapse



NOW WHAT? 






Banned


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 15, 2010)

Banned for not banning 


rr5678 said:


> NOW WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> NOW WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha ;D


Banned for such an Amazing! score


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not banning

Click to collapse



banned for not seeing the word "banned" under the image


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned for not seeing the word "banned" under the image

Click to collapse



Banned because I saw it


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I saw it

Click to collapse



Banned because of that damn Thanks button. I keep on hitting those stupid things 

Double banned because the Speedtest image is blank, isn't it?


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I saw it

Click to collapse



Banned for seeing it.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because of that damn Thanks button. I keep on hitting those stupid things
> 
> Double banned because the Speedtest image is blank, isn't it?

Click to collapse



Yes it was 

Banned because I was being sarcastic


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 15, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes it was
> 
> Banned because I was being sarcastic

Click to collapse



Banned because the ! in Awesome told me that 

Here it is in textform

18.08 Mb/s 	1.30 Mb/s 	57 ms 	New York, NY 	< 50 mi 	Close


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because the ! in Awesome told me that
> 
> Here it is in textform
> 
> 18.08 Mb/s 	1.30 Mb/s 	57 ms 	New York, NY 	< 50 mi 	Close

Click to collapse



Banned because I was impressed with this 







Notice how far away the server is I chose though


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 15, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because the ! in Awesome told me that
> 
> Here it is in textform
> 
> 18.08 Mb/s 	1.30 Mb/s 	57 ms 	New York, NY 	< 50 mi 	Close

Click to collapse



Banned because that's still not good enough!  You need to do better than that! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's still not good enough!  You need to do better than that!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm only supposed to have 15 down and 1.5 up


----------



## fanSte (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I'm only supposed to have 15 down and 1.5 up

Click to collapse



Banned, because I have a little bit more


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

fanSte said:


> Banned, because I have a little bit more

Click to collapse



Go screw yourself you bastid 

Banned for the super speed


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Autobahn...get it?  Autobahn.....baaaaahahahahaha...I'm brilliant, brilliant I tells ya!

Click to collapse



Banned for your horribly corny jokes  You remind me of my Chemistry teacher!  Oh no! Chemistry! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your horribly corny jokes  You remind me of my Chemistry teacher!  Oh no! Chemistry!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for the avatar of a banned hertzfedt cartoon.

"I AM A BANANNA!"



M_T_M said:


> Banned for talking about school here....I don't even remember who my Chemistry teacher was  .......Has it been that long?   I do remeber a couple of classes I had with Einstein

Click to collapse



Banned for beating to the ban!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cy_n_ic said:


> Banned for the avatar of a banned hertzfedt cartoon.
> 
> "I AM A BANANNA!"

Click to collapse



Yes! Banned because someone finally got it! But it was called rejected cartoons not banned cartoons 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol sorry its been years since i watched them. Very good though

Ban myself


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for talking about school here....I don't even remember who my Chemistry teacher was  .......Has it been that long?   I do remeber a couple of classes I had with Einstein

Click to collapse



You're banned for forgetting! You should be remembering stuff that you shouldn't forget because when you forget you don't remember what you forgot.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> You're banned for forgetting! You should be remembering stuff that you shouldn't forget because when you forget you don't remember what you forgot.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cy_n_ic said:


> Banned for confusing me

Click to collapse



Banned for getting confused  That sounds like a personal problem 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for getting confused  That sounds like a personal problem
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of sympathy to my condition brought on by a life of smokin' the stuff lol


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cy_n_ic said:


> Banned for lack of sympathy to my condition brought on by a life of smokin' the stuff lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no sympathy for someone who brought that upon themselves  Drugs are bad mkay? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned for not throwing up a pic of mr mackie with that post

Edit: mmmmkay


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cy_n_ic said:


> Banned for not throwing up a pic of mr mackie with that post
> 
> Edit: mmmmkay

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on my phone! I can't do it haha Mmmkay? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm on my phone! I can't do it haha Mmmkay?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because yes you can. I did it before


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because yes you can. I did it before

Click to collapse



It's too much work to do for me bud! 

Banned because I'm too lazy to put the effort into it. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned cuz im on my phone too.


----------



## Etrick (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned for being lazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mmmmkay

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cy_n_ic said:


> Banned cuz im on my phone too.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a picture! 

Okay are you using the xda app? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## santiemanuel (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned cause the pic has not high quality xD


----------



## Etrick (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned cuz yes I am as below states


Sent from my banned HERO200 using banned XDA App


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for using a picture!
> 
> Okay are you using the xda app?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Yes i am. Oh and banned for not using an evo


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned cuz yes I am as below states
> 
> 
> Sent from my banned HERO200 using banned XDA App

Click to collapse



Haha nice! Banned for banning yourself!  How'd you do it? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Etrick (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned for using an evo

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Etrick (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Haha nice! Banned for banning yourself!  How'd you do it?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Ban by clicking insert and banning a jpg

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Ban by clicking insert and banning a jpg
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ah! Gratis! Banned for thinking I'm using an Evo...they are not the same! You racist! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Ah! Gratis! Banned for thinking I'm using an Evo...they are not the same! You racist!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying evo in that tone of type.

Sent from my evo thats not a hd2


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cy_n_ic said:


> Banned for saying evo in that tone of type.
> 
> Sent from my evo thats not a hd2

Click to collapse



Banned because I can say EVO however I wanna say it! 






This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can say EVO however I wanna say it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for finaly posting a funny pic.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cy_n_ic said:


> Banned for finaly posting a funny pic.

Click to collapse



Banned because only Thor god of ban can have that hammer! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because only Thor god of ban can have that hammer!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cy_n_ic said:


> Banned for lying.

Click to collapse



Banned because anyone can photoshop  haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because anyone can photoshop  haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming my grandma can photoshop


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cy_n_ic said:


> Banned for assuming my grandma can photoshop

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming she can't photoshop!  never underestimate those wiser than you 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for assuming she can't photoshop!  never underestimate those wiser than you
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned for incorrect posting a youtube link



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse


----------



## Etrick (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned because you have to open this in your banned browser

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...e.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&v=oHg5SJYRHA0&gl=US


Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse





This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for incorrect posting a youtube link

Click to collapse



Banned because I just click on the youtoobs button and pasted the link in between. Not my fault that XDA isn't Chrome-friendly. 



Etrick said:


> Banned because you have to open this in your banned browser
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...e.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&v=oHg5SJYRHA0&gl=US
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because my work Internetz blocked EVERYTHING!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned because you have to open this in your banned browser
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...e.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&v=oHg5SJYRHA0&gl=US
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I just screwed up my reply ban...oh well  Also I ban you because my phone is going to die!  Someway somehow this is YOUR fault! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I just screwed up my reply ban...oh well  Also I ban you because my phone is going to die!  Someway somehow this is YOUR fault!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for blaming me because some pseudo-random fluctuations on the space-time fabric killed your your phone.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for blaming me because some pseudo-random fluctuations on the space-time fabric killed your your phone.

Click to collapse



Banned because I know somehow you caused those fluctuations! Haha 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I know somehow you caused those fluctuations! Haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I use a space-time fabric softener, never mix the whites with the colours and only use organic detergent and bleach.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I use a space-time fabric softener, never mix the whites with the colours and only use organic detergent and bleach.

Click to collapse



Banned because that seems MILDLY racist haha 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that seems MILDLY racist haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because it isn't racist, just fabulosity preventation methodologism. Imagine your "plain white T's" looking like a Willy Wonka impersonator. Now imagine it happening to your business shirts.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it isn't racist, just fabulosity preventation methodologism. Imagine your "plain white T's" looking like a Willy Wonka impersonator. Now imagine it happening to your business shirts.

Click to collapse



I don't know it still seems kind of segregationy sounding haha Banned for making me afraid of getting dirty business shirts! That is a no-no! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Etrick (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned for dirty business shirts

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> I don't know it still seems kind of segregationy sounding haha Banned for making me afraid of getting dirty business shirts! That is a no-no!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can be as racist as I want for my shirts. It is for their own good.


----------



## Etrick (Dec 16, 2010)

Your all banned for going to sleep

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Your all banned for going to sleep
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Good morning ban for you 
Double Ban because I slept at night  howTF did that happen?


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Good morning ban for you
> Double Ban because I slept at night  howTF did that happen?

Click to collapse



Ban because I rock all night and party every day!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned for thinking I sleep, somebody has to watch off topic gang meantime Mr. Clown take a nap



Etrick said:


> Your all banned for going to sleep
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Good morning ban for you
> Double Ban because I slept at night  howTF did that happen?

Click to collapse



Banned because sleep is illegal


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because sleep is illegal

Click to collapse



Banned because I dare you to function like a human being after being sleep deprived for three straight days.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I dare you to function like a human being after being sleep deprived for three straight days.

Click to collapse



Banned for making such an insane bet! I love my sleep and would NEVER do that unless the world was taken over by radioactive Sugar Gliders 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I dare you to function like a human being after being sleep deprived for three straight days.

Click to collapse



Banned because I've done it 

Stayed up once for 6 days using nothing but supercaffeinated energy drink


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I've done it
> 
> Stayed up once for 6 days using nothing but supercaffeinated energy drink

Click to collapse



Banned because.....you hear that? That's the sound of me not caring 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because.....you hear that? That's the sound of me not caring
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you wanna hear something?

*I Wasn't talking to you! *​
Oh, and that was a lie. Longest I stayed up was 50 hours. I couldn't even think after hour 40.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you wanna hear something?
> 
> *I Wasn't talking to you! *​

Click to collapse



Banned because then you must be crazy because no one else was listening! You crazy New Yorker 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because then you must be crazy because no one else was listening! You crazy New Yorker
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



ALALALALALALALALA WHOOOOOO WHEEEEEEE I'M CRAZEE 

Banned for making me go insane 

Double ban for being up at 6:47 AM


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> ALALALALALALALALA WHOOOOOO WHEEEEEEE I'M CRAZEE
> 
> Banned for making me go insane
> 
> Double ban for being up at 6:47 AM

Click to collapse



Banned because it's freakn 8.12pm here


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's freakn 8.12pm here

Click to collapse



HD2 Turbo Mode ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> HD2 Turbo Mode ban

Click to collapse



Banned because my hero can clock up to 728Mhz lol


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because my hero can clock up to 728Mhz lol

Click to collapse



Banned because my Touch Pro 2 could go up to 787.2 MHz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because my Touch Pro 2 could go up to 787.2 MHz

Click to collapse





Banned for making me realise the Hero wasn't a great investment lol 


How much would a used HD2 go for now adayz


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for making me realise the Hero wasn't a great investment lol
> 
> 
> How much would a used HD2 go for now adayz

Click to collapse



Around $100-300 for a TMOUS one 

Banned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

Aha Okay 

Banned because eBay say otherwise (Seriously look )

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_trkp...nc&_nkw=HD2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=3&_sc=1 


 lol, Wonder what the postage is for one of them


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for making me realise the Hero wasn't a great investment lol
> 
> 
> How much would a used HD2 go for now adayz

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to buy an hd2, buy iphone 4 it has a kill grip


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha Okay
> 
> Banned because eBay say otherwise (Seriously look )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



100,000 dollars shipping 

But I see HD2s.
http://phones.shop.ebay.co.uk/Mobil...f=1&_fln=1&_sc=1&_sop=3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282



husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting to buy an hd2, buy iphone 4 it has a kill grip

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the DEATH GRIP


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> 100,000 Postage
> 
> http://phones.shop.ebay.co.uk/Mobil...f=1&_fln=1&_sc=1&_sop=3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah Thank you 

Banned because I'm tempted at £300,


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah Thank you
> 
> Banned because I'm tempted at £300,

Click to collapse



Banned for having daydreams 
double ban because its my 300th post inside this thread


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah Thank you
> 
> Banned because I'm tempted at £300,

Click to collapse



Damn thanks button 

Banned because







You know you want one


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Damn thanks button
> 
> Banned because
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for posting a photo of your hd2 after taking a photo of yourself 
double ban because i dont have the money


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for posting a photo of your hd2 after taking a photo of yourself
> double ban because i dont have the money

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't know I had 5 faces


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned for being possesed, man you need exorcism


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being possesed, man you need exorcism

Click to collapse








Banned because my neck hurts


----------



## BodenM (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being possesed, man you need exorcism

Click to collapse



Banned for saying he is possessed by evil demons.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## BodenM (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because my neck hurts

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to copy Linda Blair (The Exorcist).

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned because that movie is Phucked  


And scary


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that movie is Phucked
> 
> 
> And scary

Click to collapse



Banned because no it's not


----------



## BodenM (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that movie is Phucked
> 
> 
> And scary

Click to collapse



Banned for being a scaredy-cat.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned because you cant say phuck on xda you stupid phuking BH


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you cant say phuck on xda you stupid phuking BH

Click to collapse



phuck ****ity **** phuck **** 

Banned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

BAnned because flyboy did it so i decided to copy


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned because you guys made me wonder if I should invest in a HD2... Dang it!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you guys made me wonder if I should invest in a HD2... Dang it!

Click to collapse



banned because rr should post that photo again


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because rr should post that photo again

Click to collapse



Banned because I need an honest opinion, since I already have a HTC Desire...


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I need an honest opinion, since I already have a HTC Desire...

Click to collapse



banned because u should be thinking about getting a Desire HD instead of the HD2


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because u should be thinking about getting a Desire HD instead of the HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because:

1. HD2 is cheaper
2. I'd prefer tinkering with the phone til my fingers bleed.
3. Desire HD is more expensive


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because rr should post that photo again

Click to collapse








sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I need an honest opinion, since I already have a HTC Desire...

Click to collapse



Well put it like this. You have a Desire. Can your Desire run both Windows Mobile AND Android?

banned for not having an HD2


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Well put it like this. You have a Desire. Can your Desire run both Windows Mobile AND Android?
> 
> banned for not having an HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because what's so good about WinMo 6.5 that I should give up Android? <- Sincere question here


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because what's so good about WinMo 6.5 that I should give up Android? <- Sincere question here

Click to collapse



banned because you technically wouldn't be giving up Android, it just wouldn't be the native OS.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> banned because you technically wouldn't be giving up Android, it just wouldn't be the native OS.

Click to collapse



Banned because what I really wanna know is what kind of function/apps/cool stuff in WinMo 6.5 that I can't get in Android? I know about the dual-boot thing, but quite reluctant about WinMo 6.5 itself


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because what I really wanna know is what kind of function/apps/cool stuff in WinMo 6.5 that I can't get in Android? I know about the dual-boot thing, but quite reluctant about WinMo 6.5 itself

Click to collapse



Banned because you have every right to be reluctant. WinMo 6.5 doesn't have Flash 10.1,.....aww, screw it. If you're not a tinkerer and you just want to use it, stick with Android. If you're like me and like mucking with stuff on your phone, get the HD2.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

how bout addhoc networks
banned for not opening a new thread about this


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> how bout addhoc networks
> banned for not opening a new thread about this

Click to collapse



Banned because what about Ad-hoc networks?


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> how bout addhoc networks
> banned for not opening a new thread about this

Click to collapse



Banned because I was lazy to post a thread with just one simple question.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned because android


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned for not having Android on your Leo
---------
And future bann to Diamond_dawg who is following my posts all over the forum, sure he will post here shortly...



husam666 said:


> Banned because android

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned because I finally man up and installed Ubuntu on my desktop.


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I finally man up and installed Ubuntu on my desktop.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Ucuntu


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not having Android on your Leo
> ---------
> And future bann to Diamond_dawg who is following my posts all over the forum, sure he will post here shortly...

Click to collapse



banned because im sick of using opera 9 that needs touchscreen calibration posting 1/2 complete posts  android doesnt support adhoc so icant use xda app


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned for not moving to Opera 11



husam666 said:


> banned because im sick of using opera 9 that needs touchscreen calibration posting 1/2 complete posts  android doesnt support adhoc so icant use xda app

Click to collapse


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 16, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not moving to Opera 11

Click to collapse



Banned for Using Opera


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 16, 2010)

I will bann you really soon



Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned for Using Opera

Click to collapse


----------



## Etrick (Dec 16, 2010)

Screw ban, try old spice
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## a-k-t-w (Dec 16, 2010)

The above user was banned for posting from a HERO200 using the XDA APP.


----------



## Etrick (Dec 16, 2010)

The above user was banned for having an screenshot from nes final fantasty I for an avatar

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

Banned for being part of the conspiracy


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for knowing about the conspiracy

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about it


----------



## BodenM (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being part of the conspiracy

Click to collapse



Banned because you know too much and we must dispose of you.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned because you know too much and we must dispose of you.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for Swyping


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for Swyping

Click to collapse



Banned because I know what you gonna do next summer


----------



## danel5208 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for Swyping

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on swype!! 


Sent from my LS670 using XDA App


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for Swyping

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling Macaroni in your sn


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for being a grammar Nazi.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about the Nazis.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

BodenM said:


> Banned for being a grammar Nazi.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because we can't be real nazis so the grammar nazis are the next best less racist thing! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we can't be real nazis so the grammar nazis are the next best less racist thing!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned because my ban was deleted


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because my ban was deleted

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm curious as to why it got deleted 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm curious as to why it got deleted
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned cause your not in a know to be basis JK


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Diamond_dawg said:


> banned cause your not in a know to be basis JK

Click to collapse



Banned because I am always curious! It will never change and that's why I involve myself with technology and computers  

Double banned because this basis just became needed to know! Haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am always curious! It will never change and that's why I involve myself with technology and computers
> 
> Double banned because this basis just became needed to know! Haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because i just found something in common between us other than the fact that we want people to bow before us


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i just found something in common between us other than the fact that we want people to bow before us

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what that is...? We both eat and breathe? Haha 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have no idea what that is...? We both eat and breathe? Haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned cause your too curious, btw i was going to get banned to today


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

Haha,  by orb?

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for wondering about the reason for that post to be deleted when it was obvious why
> 
> 
> 
> It sure did, didn't it?  Banned for not knowing why

Click to collapse



Banned for deleting bans

double ban for not being a racist


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for playing with fire....you might get burned

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't know why 

Double banned because I like fire  As long as you have the correct safety around you there is only a slim chance I'd get burned  

Triple banned because curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought him back 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I didn't know why
> Double banned because I like fire  As long as you have the correct safety around you there is only a slim chance I'd get burned
> 
> Triple banned because curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought him back
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned so that mtm doesnt


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned so that mtm doesnt

Click to collapse



Banned because M_T_M is cool  He's a mod though so he has to do what he's gotta do, you know? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because M_T_M is cool  He's a mod though so he has to do what he's gotta do, you know?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because forum.iphone-developers.com is down


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha,  by orb?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App

Click to collapse



yup lol, i dont like him to be honest


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

banned because somebody used the death grip on iphone dev


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Diamond_dawg said:


> yup lol, i dont like him to be honest

Click to collapse



Banned because I understand but you should keep your opinion of others to yourself, just because it's good forum manners  

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Etrick (Dec 16, 2010)

Bananananned

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Bananananned
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel crippled  I think I need a doctor.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Bananananned
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Haha! Banned because Im suprised no one else has said that and i loled


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I feel crippled  I think I need a doctor.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont you just have to face your fears
now go to youtube and watch videos of people eating bananas


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

husam666 said:


> now go to youtube and watch videos of people eating bananas

Click to collapse



Banned because that's actually......quite disgusting


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for using my ban on the twitching banana....lack of originality ban
> 
> @ twitchy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh!  I have that song on my ipod! 

Yeah you're a cool stalker  I wish I was a mod...

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me laugh!  I have that song on my ipod!
> 
> Yeah you're a cool stalker  I wish I was a mod...
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you could apply  Mine got turned down, a while ago, but still turned down  
ipd on the other hand ;D

And lol mtm!  That vid made my day


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you could apply  Mine got turned down, a while ago, but still turned down
> ipd on the other hand ;D
> 
> And lol mtm!  That vid made my day

Click to collapse



And how exactly would I apply to be a mod?  What are the requirements?! 

Banned because I'M A BANANA! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> And how exactly would I apply to be a mod?  What are the requirements?!
> 
> Banned because I'M A BANANA!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because if you have ever read the site rules you  will have found how to 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=263#td_post_81

Look here  They're currently closed though ;D


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 16, 2010)

This is a goodbye ban.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making me explain it to you...You go to the portal and search for the link for the application form...fill it out....be as compelling as possible and get declined. It's that simple

Click to collapse



Haha 

Banned because that's what happened to me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> This is a goodbye ban.

Click to collapse



Seeya 


..


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making me explain it to you...You go to the portal and search for the link for the application form...fill it out....be as compelling as possible and get declined. It's that simple
> 
> JK...becoming a Mod is both a great privilege and a responsibility...you become a "public servant" working with and for the well being of the members and this site. You need humbleness, great patience, willingness to learn and teach and most important.....respect this site and all the members while enforcing it's rules and guidelines.
> Hope this helps

Click to collapse



Banned because it was very helpful but I'll be sad when I get rejected 

I'll mostly likely apply tonight after I'm done with my homework....(yeah, I know, homework haha) hut my only concern is that I didn't help alot of people. I did but not as many as I wish I could, I just need to know more....

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it was very helpful but I'll be sad when I get rejected
> 
> I'll mostly likely apply tonight after I'm done with my homework....(yeah, I know, homework haha) hut my only concern is that I didn't help alot of people. I did but not as many as I wish I could, I just need to know more....
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't apply anymore  You'd know this if you read my post 


https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dDJGTXVOd2ZzcWNNTkRKUE9QQXRvTVE6MQ#gid=0

Good luck though 


(Although you could contact an Admin/Mod or 2)


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 16, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you can't apply anymore  You'd know this if you read my post
> 
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dDJGTXVOd2ZzcWNNTkRKUE9QQXRvTVE6MQ#gid=0
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I read that afterwards...haha  Hm...I know an admin...*cough* M_T_M *cough*

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 16, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I read that afterwards...haha  Hm...I know an admin...*cough* M_T_M *cough*
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because he's a mod, not an admin.


Try mikechannon, he's the one who will send you a PM saying your not a mod. Wanna see mine 

lol


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because he's a mod, not an admin.
> 
> 
> Try mikechannon, he's the one who will send you a PM saying your not a mod. Wanna see mine
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you also said "/mod" so ha!  Well it seems like I'll just apply later then  

No! I do not want to see yours you pervert! Haha  But thanks for suggesting.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> No! I do not want to see yours you pervert! Haha  But thanks for suggesting.

Click to collapse



Haha! 



......


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Yeeeeeeees?.....

Click to collapse



Give me a good word when I apply to be a mod  

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember thos rape bans going on earlier.. well Banned!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for smearing my good people!  Now burn! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned dor not PMing me first...we'll discuss this away from this lurkers

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a lurker  You do mean me yeah??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned because I don't...

Click to collapse



Oh thats good


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm hereby declaring a state of emergency. You are all banned for participating in this redonkulous travesty of trying to pretend to be a mod/admin.

When I press submit, you will all be banne-


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned because I don't...Correction...I do know

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh!  Okay I'll pm you later tomorrow when I'm feeling less tired haha  also banned for taking advantage of your mod powers and deleting evidence haha Naughty naughty M_T_M! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Etrick (Dec 17, 2010)

Banned because im burning my ban dinner

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned because im burning my ban dinner
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for burning your dinner  You should know better to keep it on a low temp if you're going to be distracted! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Etrick (Dec 17, 2010)

Banned you all for convincing me to spend more time here than in cdma hero forum awaiting gingercookies.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned you all for convincing me to spend more time here than in cdma hero forum awaiting gingercookies.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because no one had to convince you  The off-topic thread allured you to come here...and banned for using Sprint!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no one had to convince you  The off-topic thread allured you to come here...and banned for using Sprint!

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing your homeworks


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not doing your homeworks

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm doing it right now! UGH! DAMN YOU MCBETH!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> To be banned or not be banned?...that is a true question

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting Hamlet instead of McBeth


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for quoting Hamlet instead of McBeth

Click to collapse



sakai4eva's sonnet 17(th of December)

Shall I ban thee to a Winter's Friday?
Thou art banworthy and more desperate:
Laugh winds do shake the darling buds of gay,
And xda's site hath all too small a gate:
Sometime too hot the Olivia Wilde shines,
And oft' is her Tron suit dimm'd;
And every ban from ban sometime declines,
By ROM or hack's changing course untrimm'd:
But thy eternal root shall not fade
Nor lose Security-off that fair thou owest;
Nor shall Jobs brag thou wanderest in his shade,
When in el Goog's to time thou growest:

So long as men can breathe, or eyes can see,
So long lives this, and this life-ban to thee.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> sakai4eva's sonnet 17(th of December)
> 
> Shall I ban thee to a Winter's Friday?
> Thou art banworthy and more desperate:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for writing in old english 
double banned because its bad luck to say his name

Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth Macbeth


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> sakai4eva's sonnet 17(th of December)
> 
> Shall I ban thee to a Winter's Friday?
> Thou art banworthy and more desperate:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that was beautiful  Kudos my friend, kudos.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Cy_n_ic (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> sakai4eva's sonnet 17(th of December)
> 
> Shall I ban thee to a Winter's Friday?
> Thou art banworthy and more desperate:
> ...

Click to collapse



*Golf clap


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 17, 2010)

Banned for being like "Emilio!!!!!!"


Cy_n_ic said:


> *Golf clap

Click to collapse


----------



## Etrick (Dec 17, 2010)

Doth thou ban thy thumb at me?

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 17, 2010)

Banned for bitting your thumb at me mercutio 


Etrick said:


> Doth thou ban thy thumb at me?
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for bitting your thumb at me mercutio

Click to collapse



All the XDA's a forum,
and all the men and women henceforth banned:
they have their ROMs and their MODs;
and one dev in his time posts many ports...


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> All the XDA's a forum,
> and all the men and women henceforth banned:
> they have their ROMs and their MODs;
> and one dev in his time posts many ports...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have already dealt with enough of ye olden English for today!  I will now take my leave with this. Says the banana, nevermore.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have already dealt with enough of ye olden English for today!  I will now take my leave with this. Says the banana, nevermore.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned due to lack of appreciation for literature. 

It takes a master to take the ugly clay of the English language and turn it into the fine porcelain of literature.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned due to lack of appreciation for literature.
> 
> It takes a master to take the ugly clay of the English language and turn it into the fine porcelain of literature.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not that I don't appreciate it but I'm just tired!

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's not that I don't appreciate it but I'm just tired!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are tired and should go to sleep.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you are tired and should go to sleep.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am sleeping....right now.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you are tired and should go to sleep.

Click to collapse



Banned because only dorks appreciate old English literature


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because only dorks appreciate old English literature

Click to collapse



Banned because you are ugly. I did not mean English Lit specifically, just literature in general


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you are ugly. I did not mean English Lit specifically, just literature in general

Click to collapse



Banned because what does ugliness has to do with this? 
Double banned because I appreciate literature only not old ones


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what does ugliness has to do with this?
> Double banned because I appreciate literature only not old ones

Click to collapse



Ban because I wanna avoid a lame-war...

Double ban if anyone else watching/watched Tron this weekend?


----------



## AussieWolfie (Dec 17, 2010)

Banned for avoiding the war

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

AussieWolfie said:


> Banned for avoiding the war
> 
> Sent from my U20i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you want to start one


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you want to start one

Click to collapse



banned cause your a peacemaker


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

Diamond_dawg said:


> banned cause your a peacemaker

Click to collapse



Grammar Nazi ban. It's "you're", not your.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

Grammar Nazi ban. Ever not eva, for not 4


----------



## goob1284 (Dec 17, 2010)

Banned for using the devils number (666)

Sent from my SGH-T959D using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Grammar Nazi ban. Ever not eva, for not 4

Click to collapse



Grammar Nazi retaliatory ban: "Who", not "hu", "is" missing, "Sam" should be capitalized not left as "sam", "Six hundred and sixty six" not "666"


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Grammar Nazi retaliatory ban: "Who", not "hu", "is" missing, "Sam" should be capitalized not left as "sam", "Six hundred and sixty six" not "666"

Click to collapse



Language Nazi ban: Husam is my name.
It's in Arabic, which is a synonym for "Sword"


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Language Nazi ban: Husam is my name.
> It's in Arabic, which is a synonym for "Sword"

Click to collapse



Banned because I know. Just trying to be childish on a Friday afternoon, wondering why the heck does my boss insists that I stay until 6pm even if he knows I'm just gonna goof off pointlessly until the bell rings...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I know. Just trying to be childish on a Friday afternoon, wondering why the heck does my boss insists that I stay until 6pm even if he knows I'm just gonna goof off pointlessly until the bell rings...

Click to collapse



Banned because its 10:41 AM 
Double ban for not asking him


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its 10:41 AM
> Double ban for not asking him

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm officially 1 hour and 9 minutes away from 6pm. 

Double ban courtesy of I-asked-him-but-he-gave-me-a-lame-duck-excuse-so-whatever


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm officially 1 hour and 9 minutes away from 6pm.
> 
> Double ban courtesy of I-asked-him-but-he-gave-me-a-lame-duck-excuse-so-whatever

Click to collapse



Banned for having lame ducks for dinner


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having lame ducks for dinner

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too lazy to catch anything other than lame ducks. Lulz


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm too lazy to catch anything other than lame ducks. Lulz

Click to collapse



Banned for not inviting me over lol


----------



## kylec (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not inviting me over lol

Click to collapse



Banned for waiting for an invitation

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

kylec said:


> Banned for waiting for an invitation
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I wouldn't invite peeps over for a lame-duck eating party... FYI, the best part of a roast duck is the drumstick, which wouldn't taste as nice if the duck was lame...

Excuse me while I wipe saliva off my keyboard.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I wouldn't invite peeps over for a lame-duck eating party... FYI, the best part of a roast duck is the drumstick, which wouldn't taste as nice if the duck was lame...
> 
> Excuse me while I wipe saliva off my keyboard.

Click to collapse



Banned because LMFAO XD 
Double ban for drooling all over your keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because LMFAO XD
> Double ban for drooling all over your keyboard

Click to collapse



Ban because I'm hungry... farking air-conditioner is too cold, pushing my metabolism to insane levels...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban because I'm hungry... farking air-conditioner is too cold, pushing my metabolism to insane levels...

Click to collapse



Banned for having farting air con lol


----------



## Etrick (Dec 17, 2010)

Banned morning

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned morning
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Mourning ban


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Mourning ban

Click to collapse



Banned by use of my faux Ginger bread keyboard 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned by use of my faux Ginger bread keyboard
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because im trying to figure out this Eclair i just downloaded


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because im trying to figure out this Eclair i just downloaded

Click to collapse



Banned for using eclair when 2.3 is already out! Go get a new phone 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## emilya (Dec 17, 2010)

Banned for putting a picture of eating apple.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

emilya said:


> Banned for putting a picture of eating apple.

Click to collapse



Banned because of this  Enjoy.







This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because of this  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i was only trying and it didnt work 
nice pic btw


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because of this  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for showing Andy eating an Apple. FYI, he has better tastes!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for showing Andy eating an Apple. FYI, he has better tastes!

Click to collapse



Banned because her name is Anne, not Andy 


(Anne Droid lol )


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because her name is Anne, not Andy
> 
> 
> (Anne Droid lol )

Click to collapse



Banned because its just a nickname. Android is an OS and assigning names and human attributes is just anthropomorphism. 

Double ban because I can use polysyllabic words. 

Triple ban because I'm calling my HTC Desire Anne from now on.


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because its just a nickname. Android is an OS and assigning names and human attributes is just anthropomorphism.
> 
> Double ban because I can use polysyllabic words.
> 
> Triple ban because I'm calling my HTC Desire Anne from now on.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking to your phone that way.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## nemuro (Dec 17, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for talking to your phone that way.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ban because I wanted a Galaxy S with kb and flash, and it's only for CDMA, I need it for GSM.

And so, because you have CDMA, ban!.


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 17, 2010)

nemuro said:


> Ban because I wanted a Galaxy S with kb and flash, and it's only for CDMA, I need it for GSM.
> 
> And so, because you have CDMA, ban!.

Click to collapse



Haha ,banned because I will get a Samsung Epic.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## goob1284 (Dec 17, 2010)

Banned for flaunting


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Haha ,banned because I will get a Samsung Epic.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I just bought my phone... I can't get a new one just yet...


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I just bought my phone... I can't get a new one just yet...

Click to collapse



Banned because so did I but I already can get a full upgrade and I have been with sprint 2 months.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## nitto73 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ban all of you, because I quit my job a few days ago and was sitting on by bed wondering what to do next and just happen to bump into this thread and figured what better way to spend my time now that I am unemployed, than to ban people from the miui threads. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 17, 2010)

nitto73 said:


> Ban all of you, because I quit my job a few days ago and was sitting on by bed wondering what to do next and just happen to bump into this thread and figured what better way to spend my time now that I am unemployed, than to ban people from the miui threads.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for joining this thread, welcome to the party.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## nitto73 (Dec 17, 2010)

Banned for welcoming me to the party.. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

nitto73 said:


> Banned for welcoming me to the party..
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for losing your job. I've been down that road twice, and it wasn't nice.


----------



## nemuro (Dec 17, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for losing your job. I've been down that road twice, and it wasn't nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because maxis doesn't make Sims anymore.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 17, 2010)

nemuro said:


> Banned because maxis doesn't make Sims anymore.

Click to collapse



Banned because what does Maxis has to do with my bacon?


----------



## Etrick (Dec 17, 2010)

Banned using speech to text

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 17, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned using speech to text
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for forgetting the word "for".


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned for forgetting the word "for".

Click to collapse



Banned because for wasn't forgotten...it just wasn't used haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because for wasn't forgotten...it just wasn't used haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because OMG look at how many thank's this post has when you click show 


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=870518


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because OMG look at how many thank's this post has when you click show
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=870518

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm testing that build as we speak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm testing that build as we speak

Click to collapse



Banned because please could you post a quadrant score No one else will do it for me


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because please could you post a quadrant score No one else will do it for me

Click to collapse



Banned because quadrant score doesn't matter...I don't believe in that thing anyways  But I will once I'm done doing whatever I have to/want to do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because quadrant score doesn't matter...I don't believe in that thing anyways  But I will once I'm done doing whatever I have to/want to do

Click to collapse



Banned because okay thank you


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because okay thank you

Click to collapse



I decided to go back to my nexus build because the speed on the desire build is really nice but there is something about the nexus build I like better...hmmm  Don't have a clue! 

Banned because you made me switch back somehow!  Stop using your British magic!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> I decided to go back to my nexus build because the speed on the desire build is really nice but there is something about the nexus build I like better...hmmm  Don't have a clue!
> 
> Banned because you made me switch back somehow!  Stop using your British magic!

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking of the brit magic.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for speaking of the brit magic.

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone knows of the brit magic...besides Canada...for some reason haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because everyone knows of the brit magic...besides Canada...for some reason haha

Click to collapse



Haha!!

Banned because they're all idiots 



(Yes I can say that, I'm a tiny bit canadian 

Of course I'm joking though... )


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha!!
> 
> Banned because they're all idiots
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your racist jokes  The least you can do is make them funny!  I kid though, in the spirit of free speech...go f*ck yourself  Haha Jk!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your racist jokes  The least you can do is make them funny!  I kid though, in the spirit of free speech...go f*ck yourself  Haha Jk!

Click to collapse



Haha.... 


Banned because I have one of those ads where you have to shoot the targets and im amazing at it... Just sayin  Ohh... and i won something


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha....
> 
> 
> Banned because I have one of those ads where you have to shoot the targets and im amazing at it... Just sayin  Ohh... and i won something

Click to collapse



Banned because I hope you get your free prize for doing a simple game........


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 17, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for spending so much time benning people...get another hobbie.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a Friday and my neighborhood is crap, I'd be out right now instead of doing this but I'm also doing other stuff so it's not really a hobby just something to do 

Double banned because sensei was going to teach his trainee?


----------



## Etrick (Dec 18, 2010)

Banned for benning people

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 18, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned for benning people
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning people for benning people. What is benning anyway?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for banning people for benning people. What is benning anyway?

Click to collapse



Banned because I just woke up and its not even dusk 
and yeah what is benning


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 18, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for banning people for benning people. What is benning anyway?

Click to collapse



Banned...because I have the power to and it'll hopefully brighten this moment up for me. Sadistic? Maybe


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned...because I have the power to and it'll hopefully brighten this moment up for me. Sadistic? Maybe

Click to collapse



Banned... For not knowing what benning is >.>

(Bans myself too for also not knowing ^>^)


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned... For not knowing what benning is >.>
> 
> (Bans myself too for also not knowing ^>^)

Click to collapse



Benning is a United States Army post located southeast of the city of Columbus in Muscogee and Chattahoochee counties in Georgia 

Banned. Nuff said


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Benning is a United States Army post located southeast of the city of Columbus in Muscogee and Chattahoochee counties in Georgia
> 
> Banned. Nuff said

Click to collapse



Banned... For watching this video:






Lulz.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned... For watching this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I watched it in the other thread!  But you can still......what? *Blue screen*


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I watched it in the other thread!  But you can still......what? *Blue screen*

Click to collapse




Banned for laughing as hard as I did when you watched it, lol.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned for laughing as hard as I did when you watched it, lol.

Click to collapse



Banned because it was funny 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it was funny
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned ... because ... well ... just because >.<


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned ... because ... well ... just because >.<

Click to collapse



Banned because you're at a loss of words.  Fail! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're at a loss of words.  Fail!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned .. because (wait.. why are you banned again? lol)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're at a loss of words.  Fail!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned because i was offered a banana but i refused ^^,


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because i was offered a banana but i refused ^^,

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not trolling as hard as you can be, lol.


----------



## Etrick (Dec 18, 2010)

Banned for no reason

Sent from my HERO200 using Xban App


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned for no reason
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Xban App

Click to collapse



Banned.. because you forgot to quote someone.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned for no reason
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Xban App

Click to collapse



banned because the good bans come when i am loling or pissed off neither i am no


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because the good bans come when i am loling or pissed off neither i am no

Click to collapse



banned because your mother smells of ass cheese and skeet. pissed now?


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because the good bans come when i am loling or pissed off neither i am no

Click to collapse



Banned because you refused a banana, you've done well.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you refused a banana, you've done well.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for being my ban-ee for my 1000th post..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you refused a banana, you've done well.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned because that mohawk guy is dead meat 
double ban because thx


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because that mohawk guy is dead meat
> double ban because thx

Click to collapse



banned because now that your pissed bring on the funny ****


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because now that your pissed bring on the funny ****

Click to collapse



Banned because in Soviet Russia funny **** brings you


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

Banned because I am tired.. And it's time to get to bed for me.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned because I am tired.. And it's time to get to bed for me.

Click to collapse



Good Night Ban


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 18, 2010)

T-Mobile US ban


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> T-Mobile US ban

Click to collapse



Zain Jo ban


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 18, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Zain Jo ban

Click to collapse



I'm not posting in this thread anymore ban


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> I'm not posting in this thread anymore ban

Click to collapse



why? ban

10 char ban


----------



## Etrick (Dec 18, 2010)

Chuck norris bans you from banning. 

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> I'm not posting in this thread anymore ban

Click to collapse



We will miss you ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 18, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> We will miss you ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I just came back from shopping. Nightmare!!!


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

Banned because It's been 12 hours since my last ban..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned because It's been 12 hours since my last ban..

Click to collapse



Banned because its not the same without rr


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

Banned because I agree with you -_-


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned because I agree with you -_-

Click to collapse



Banning + agreeing =/=. Banned for inconsistency.

Teleported with mind bullets via XDA App.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2010)

Banned because we should pm him to come back


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 18, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because we should pm him to come back

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know who you are talking about.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I don't know who you are talking about.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm talking about rr5678 


Obsesive banner number 2, (Behind twitch )


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 18, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm talking about rr5678
> 
> 
> Obsesive banner number 2, (Behind twitch )

Click to collapse



Very original. Perhaps he got banned from this thread.
*Bans all mods, unbans rr5678*
Win?

Banned for making me type in "*"'s.


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 19, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Very original. Perhaps he got banned from this thread.
> *Bans all mods, unbans rr5678*
> Win?
> 
> Banned for making me type in "*"'s.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 69 mods..


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned for banning 69 mods..

Click to collapse



Banned because the square root of 69 is...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the square root of 69 is...

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of my calculus1 second exam next week


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the square root of 69 is...

Click to collapse



According to Drake, 8-something.
Or to be precise - 8-sumtin

@husam666 - Banned for having an exam right after Christmas.
I'd hate that.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the square root of 69 is...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a Java app I made to work that out 

It's 8.306623862918075 



```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class apples {
	public static void main(String args[]){
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		double number;
		
		System.out.println("What number would you like to find the Square root of?");
		number = input.nextInt();
		
		System.out.print("The square root of ");	
		System.out.print(number);
		System.out.print(" is ");
		System.out.println(Math.sqrt(number));
			
	}

}
```


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I have a Java app I made to work that out
> 
> It's 8.306623862918075
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because using Wolfram Alpha is sooooo much faster:

http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=root+of+69


----------



## tnpapadakos (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because using Wolfram Alpha is sooooo much faster:
> 
> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=root+of+69

Click to collapse



banned because you even know about wolfram alpha


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> banned because you even know about wolfram alpha

Click to collapse



Banned because accountants can be geeky and nerdy too


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because accountants can be geeky and nerdy too

Click to collapse



Banned because not as much as computer related subjects student *whistle

@wilson I'm muslim I don't have christmas


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because not as much as computer related subjects student *whistle
> 
> @wilson I'm muslim I don't have christmas

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to bow down to CS student's geekiness... and lack of tail


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have to bow down to CS student's geekiness... and lack of tail

Click to collapse



banned because i study CIS grrrr,
either way BOW TO MEE!!


----------



## Etrick (Dec 19, 2010)

Banned for being the post above mine, I wanted that spot

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned for being the post above mine, I wanted that spot
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because there is a useful invention out there called muti-quoting
double ban for being slow


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there is a useful invention out there called muti-quoting
> double ban for being slow

Click to collapse



Banned for being on XDA while facing exams tomorrow... good luck anyway, I hope you won't need it (IMO, preparation is better than luck  )


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being on XDA while facing exams tomorrow... good luck anyway, I hope you won't need it (IMO, preparation is better than luck  )

Click to collapse



Banned because i can pass all my exams except for ununderstandable calculus 
double ban because exams are not tomorrow (on tuesday )
triple ban because you still didnt bow to me


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i can pass all my exams except for ununderstandable calculus
> double ban because exams are not tomorrow (on tuesday )
> triple ban because you still didnt bow to me

Click to collapse



Banned because I bow to no man.

Nae lairds, nae master, we ain't gonna be fool'd again!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I bow to no man.
> 
> Nae lairds, nae master, we ain't gonna be fool'd again!

Click to collapse



banned for writing old english again, and aint aint a word in english 
double ban for not voting for my friend (in my sig)


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for writing old english again, and aint aint a word in english
> double ban for not voting for my friend (in my sig)

Click to collapse



Counter-ban because it was an obscure reference to a line in a book (Wee Free Men by Sir Terry Pratchett) 

Double counter-ban because I just voted even when I have no idea what it is for. Hope your friend wins


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Counter-ban because it was an obscure reference to a line in a book (Wee Free Men by Sir Terry Pratchett)
> 
> Double counter-ban because I just voted even when I have no idea what it is for. Hope your friend wins

Click to collapse



Banned because sry forgot to mention  lol
its kitkat record breaker competition he chose to build a castle using 300 ice cubes and salt, its ok if he fails he the challenge will get the money anyways 
my bro made that link so that people dont vote to others lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sry firgit to mention  lol
> its kitkat record breaker competition he chose to build a castle using 300 ice cubes and salt, its ok if he fails he the challenge will get the money anyways
> my bro made that link so that people dont vote to others lol

Click to collapse



Banned because the page only had a vote button... LOL...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the page only had a vote button... LOL...

Click to collapse



banned because thats the point lol 

yeah forgot to thank you 
thx


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because thats the point lol
> 
> yeah forgot to thank you
> thx

Click to collapse



Banned because I've got to sleep... zzzz


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I've got to sleep... zzzz

Click to collapse



sweet dreams ba


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> sweet dreams ba

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning him.


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 19, 2010)

Banned for writing Partay Time in the tags.
I know it was you dan....
dun dun duuuun.


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for writing Partay Time in the tags.
> I know it was you dan....
> dun dun duuuun.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing me too well.


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 19, 2010)

Banned for making people not know if you're 13 or not 0.0


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned for making people not know if you're 13 or not 0.0

Click to collapse



Banned because I clearly am.


----------



## goob1284 (Dec 19, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I clearly am.

Click to collapse



Banned for having the name "Dan".


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

goob1284 said:


> Banned for having the name "Dan".

Click to collapse



*GAASP*
Banned for making me gasp.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Dec 19, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> *GAASP*
> Banned for making me gasp.

Click to collapse



banned for banning...(has that already been used?)


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 19, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> banned for banning...(has that already been used?)

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me because I banned in the ban thread.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 19, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for banning me because I banned in the ban thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting banned in a banning thread. It's now commonplace so you're not so special 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for getting banned in a banning thread. It's now commonplace so you're not so special
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am one of the original banners


----------



## Etrick (Dec 19, 2010)

Banned for hanging on the wall

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I am one of the original banners

Click to collapse



Banned for lying ur made in china



Etrick said:


> Banned for hanging on the wall
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because phonetecally(however its written) the word Dan in arabic means ear


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lying ur made in china
> 
> 
> 
> banned because phonetecally(however its written) the word Dan in arabic means ear

Click to collapse



Banned for obscure references to a foreign language (read; one that I don't use)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for obscure references to a foreign language (read; one that I don't use)

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be serious


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not being serious....serious about being banned!!!  Muahahahahaha  I rule!!

Click to collapse



Banned because banning is srs bsns, and i sense sarcasm in your ban!


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Me...being sarcastic?
> I don't even what that means  *talking with a sarcastic tone*
> And you mate....have been banned by the old rules of the Eatthewholeenchilada tribe...

Click to collapse



banned because i dont know who the phuck the eatthewholeenchilada tribe is, however i have heard of the putyourfootinyourmouth tribe... ive got outs with this tribe.


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned 'cause I used to belong to that tribe up until I lost 45 lbs 'cause I could not eat for having my foot in my mouth hence me joining the eathewholenchilada tribe...double ban for reading this useless post and wasting valuable time that could've been invested banning someone else

Click to collapse



banned because im drinking... and, yeah.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> banned because im drinking... and, yeah.

Click to collapse



banned for yeahing


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 20, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for yeahing

Click to collapse



Banned for using "yeahing" in your banning.


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 20, 2010)

Banned for making me cry.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for making me cry.

Click to collapse



Banned for being emo


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 20, 2010)

Banned because I ain't no emo ;D


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I ain't no emo ;D

Click to collapse



Banned for being a crybaby then


----------



## tnpapadakos (Dec 20, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a crybaby then

Click to collapse









banned for not posting an image of a crybaby with your ban for him being a crybaby


and, warhol-style


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2010)

Banned cuz I loled at the warhol Style


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 20, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned cuz I loled at the warhol Style

Click to collapse



Banned because I completely LOL'd too..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Double ban for LOLing to much...you guys will end up like this guy if you don't stop now!!

Click to collapse



Banned because that made me lol too  

Help me pleaasee....


----------



## amwworks (Dec 20, 2010)

Banned because that video gave me clown nightmares

Sent from my Epic 4g™


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 20, 2010)

Banned for asking for el Señor Payaso, he´s around for sure, perhaps he´s bored of this thread...



M_T_M said:


> Banned for being afraid of clowns.... speaking of clowns...Where is Señor Clown??

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 20, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for eating delicious sea food that I can not eat on this side of the continent

Click to collapse



Banned because you're on the side of a continent. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

banned for trying to make people feel sad


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 20, 2010)

Banned because you gave me an idea to what to eat for today!



M_T_M said:


> Banned for eating delicious sea food that I can not eat on this side of the continent

Click to collapse


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 20, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you gave me an idea to what to eat for today!

Click to collapse



Banned because we think very similar, lol.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned because we think very similar, lol.

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking different


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned for making a good point..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned for making a good point..

Click to collapse



Banned for mixing up threads 

Thats when Max.....


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned for asking $5000 for your friend...



husam666 said:


> Banned for not thinking different

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for asking $5000 for your friend...

Click to collapse



Banned because he might give me a share


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for asking $5000 for your friend...

Click to collapse



Banned because I was going to like it but then I was like... What is this like for... Apple? So I didn't like it


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I was going to like it but then I was like... What is this like for... Apple? So I didn't like it

Click to collapse



Banned because the description is few pages back
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=9930181&postcount=3475

& here vote for ice cubed: http://www.nestle-family.com/kit-kat/chunky/record-breaker/english/shortlisted-ideas.aspx
dont vote to others plz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned because I voted  You must now give me thanks


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I voted  You must now give me thanks

Click to collapse



banned for making a good point,
here ya go you and orb


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for making a good point,
> here ya go you and orb

Click to collapse



Banned because you're the second person I've told off for mixing this with the good point thread! 

(Thanks btw )


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned for making another good point.


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned for not recommending this to me sooner..


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned for not recommending this to me sooner..

Click to collapse



Banned for being late to the partay. Drinks are on you.


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 21, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being late to the partay. Drinks are on you.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think of how SpongeBob says "Paaaaar - Taaaaaaay.'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned for making me think of how SpongeBob says "Paaaaar - Taaaaaaay.'

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for using Occam's Razor. Also because my work internet blocks me from the pictures.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2010)

good night ban, that pic is aweful


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

husam666 said:


> good night ban, that pic is aweful

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right... I googled spongebob 


Anway Good night and whats the time there? lol


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned for going to sleep when I am just about to have dinner (20.03h)



husam666 said:


> good night ban, that pic is aweful

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for going to sleep when I am just about to have dinner (20.03h)

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry  

But I it's 2:10 Am


----------



## ksizzle9 (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned for being a fat ass.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

ksizzle9 said:


> Banned for being a fat ass.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I suppose thats better than the comments i got on fb


----------



## Etrick (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I suppose thats better than the comments i got on fb

Click to collapse



Banned for selling yourself short


Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned for selling yourself short
> 
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing shorts.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for wearing shorts.

Click to collapse



Banned for being anti shorts 

http://www.clutch22.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/siwy-back.jpg

Theyre all good


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being anti shorts
> 
> http://www.clutch22.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/siwy-back.jpg
> 
> Theyre all good

Click to collapse



Banned because those are hot pants wannabes.

Potentially NSFW:
http://www.google.com.my/images?q=h...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1174&bih=635


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because those are hot pants wannabes.
> 
> Potentially NSFW:
> http://www.google.com.my/images?q=h...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1174&bih=635

Click to collapse



Banned because.... Wait... You sir don't deserve a ban  


 lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because.... Wait... You sir don't deserve a ban
> 
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



Banned because you have finally bowed down to my powers. Yes, those young things (read, jailbait) often wears them in front of me... oh the temptation!


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 21, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you have finally bowed down to my powers. Yes, those young things (read, jailbait) often wears them in front of me... oh the temptation!

Click to collapse



Banned for being tempted by jailbait.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for being tempted by jailbait.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't seen the jailbaits that flaunt themselves around me...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because those are hot pants wannabes.
> 
> Potentially NSFW:
> http://www.google.com.my/images?q=h...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1174&bih=635

Click to collapse



Banned for using google for such stuff  
Btw my time zone is GMT+2

This usless post was sent from my rhod210 using xda app


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Read below...'nuff said!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ban M_T_M for posting a picture of a goat and not the proper and more *betterer* animal... The llama


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I ban M_T_M for posting a picture of a goat and not the proper and more *betterer* animal... The llama

Click to collapse



llama ban


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> llama ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I still lol at twitch's post: Bat Ban

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> llama ban

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

Hahahaah! 

Banned for making me lol


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahaah!
> 
> Banned for making me lol

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing! 






Another one put to justice....


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Question mark....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Question mark....

Click to collapse



 He deleted his post.. Caught ya


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> He deleted his post.. Caught ya

Click to collapse



Banned for..... living in the united kingdom


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for..... living in the united kingdom

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone is celebrating your visit

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everyone is celebrating your visit
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for banning me.....

Click to collapse








Banned for banning husam


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for banning husam

Click to collapse



Banned for posting inappropriate pictures!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for posting inappropriate pictures!

Click to collapse



Banned because it was wrong to do so...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it was wrong to do so...

Click to collapse



Banned for smelling bad!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 21, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for smelling bad!

Click to collapse



banned for smelling macarony and cheese


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned for smelling macarony and cheese

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing how that smells 

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for knowing how that smells
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he knows how that smells!


----------



## Etrick (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned for following your nose, it never knows

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned for following your nose, it never knows
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not following your nose!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 21, 2010)

Banned for returning to OT with no previous notice



Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for not following your nose!

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol!
Banned because you are right
And a double bann for being my Paisano



M_T_M said:


> Banned for expecting a "notice" from this lunatic....esta loco, loco de remate!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 21, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Lol!
> Banned because you are right
> And a double bann for being my Paisano

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting national sea monkey day on the portal!


----------



## pulser_g2 (Dec 21, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for holding a grudge on Orb...let it go Llama, let it go

Click to collapse



Banned for dissing his grudge


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

SURGEON GENERAL'S WARNING:

You are all banned because excessive consumption of ban is a possible cause of cancer, and if you are feeling the itch to ban someone, please speak to your moderator for "time-alone-in-the-tank".

Also, who is this purple llama guy?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> SURGEON GENERAL'S WARNING:
> 
> You are all banned because excessive consumption of ban is a possible cause of cancer, and if you are feeling the itch to ban someone, please speak to your moderator for "time-alone-in-the-tank".
> 
> Also, who is this purple llama guy?

Click to collapse



Banned because they say that phones cause cancer too, any proof, no... duh!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> SURGEON GENERAL'S WARNING:
> 
> You are all banned because excessive consumption of ban is a possible cause of cancer, and if you are feeling the itch to ban someone, please speak to your moderator for "time-alone-in-the-tank".
> 
> Also, who is this purple llama guy?

Click to collapse



His name is the Purple Drama Llama


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> His name is the Purple Drama Llama

Click to collapse



Banned for failure to ban.

Also, I need to get meself a purple business shirt... I'm running out of colours


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> SURGEON GENERAL'S WARNING:
> 
> You are all banned because excessive consumption of ban is a possible cause of cancer, and if you are feeling the itch to ban someone, please speak to your moderator for "time-alone-in-the-tank".
> 
> Also, who is this purple llama guy?* Your worst nightmare*

Click to collapse



Banned cause you don't know who I am.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Dec 22, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cause you don't know who I am.

Click to collapse



banned cause now we do


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 22, 2010)

Banned for having a little razzle dazzle 


tnpapadakos said:


> banned cause now we do

Click to collapse


----------



## pontomedon (Dec 22, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for having a little razzle dazzle

Click to collapse



Banned for using strange words


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

pontomedon said:


> Banned for using strange words

Click to collapse



Banned for inablility to use Google to search words and phrases.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for inablility to use Google to search words and phrases.

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising google

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## pontomedon (Dec 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for advertising google
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



Banned for using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

Banned for making me repeat myself:

Tired of not getting "it"? Do all your peers talk 733+ and lol, but you can only listen in bafflement?

WORRY NO MORE!

Now you can Google anything and everything!

"I used to be the jock in a group of nerds. They'd go like rotflcopter omg lmao and I'd be like, wha? Now I can tell'em to gimme their lunch money and gtfo." 

"I used to be condumfounded by words like 'refudiate,' 'misunderestimate,' 'wee-wee'd up.' Now I can Google it up anytime!"

Google, it works biatches!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making me repeat myself:
> 
> Tired of not getting "it"? Do all your peers talk 733+ and lol, but you can only listen in bafflement?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because:
Google
 enlighting idiots

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for advertising google
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising;

HTC Touchpro 2 T-mobile edition
Metalica
Sony Walkman NWZ B152F 2GB
Sony ericsson M600i
That time we put xda aver capacity  (That took some skill )
And a like link

Haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for advertising;
> 
> HTC Touchpro 2 T-mobile edition
> Metalica
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for haha-ing. If there is no such thing, I hereby declare that haha-ing(R)(TM) is my invention and you're all witnesses. Now... for "???" and "profit"...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for haha-ing. If there is no such thing, I hereby declare that haha-ing(R)(TM) is my invention and you're all witnesses. Now... for "???" and "profit"...

Click to collapse



Banned because its already a (R)(TM) to simpsons bully 

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its already a (R)(TM) to simpsons bully
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



*Nelson Mutts 

Banned because of that


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its already a (R)(TM) to simpsons bully
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



Banned for making your xda app sig so long

Sent from HTC.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for making your xda app sig so long
> 
> Sent from HTC.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a short one


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having a short one

Click to collapse



Banner because you don't have any 

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banner because you don't have any
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



Banned because I do now! 


Sent from my Kindle reader which I don't own which somehow made it's way onto xda using the XDA app


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I do now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Kindle reader which I don't own which somehow made it's way onto xda using the XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because the best sig is no sig.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the best sig is no sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for lying

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Zen, not lying.

And double ban because I do not lie.


----------



## Etrick (Dec 22, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's Zen, not lying.
> 
> And double ban because I do not lie.

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping standing up.

I bet this thread holds record for staying on topic longest


Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned for sleeping standing up.
> 
> I bet this thread holds record for staying on topic longest
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making a point


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 22, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for making your xda app sig so long
> 
> Sent from HTC.

Click to collapse



Banned for making your xda app sig so short. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

Banned for sending your comment from your SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 22, 2010)

Banned because you are secretly in love with JimJam707, no other explanation will come from such a huge signature



Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for sending your comment from your SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 22, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are secretly in love with JimJam707, no other explanation will come from such a huge signature

Click to collapse



Banned because you found out the truth!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 22, 2010)

Banned for not being able to handle the truth 


Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because you found out the truth!

Click to collapse


----------



## Jamesey162 (Dec 22, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not being able to handle the truth

Click to collapse



Banned for being a flashaholic.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 22, 2010)

Banned for banning me for the truth 


Jamesey162 said:


> Banned for being a flashaholic.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2010)

Banned because someone did this


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 22, 2010)

Banned because I got the same a couple of hours ago



husam666 said:


> Banned because someone did this

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned because me husam and twitch (and a couple others ) managed to do that once  al by ourselves


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because me husam and twitch (and a couple others ) managed to do that once  al by ourselves

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing down XDA.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for bringing down XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying banned on a PUBLIC forum! Shame on you!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for saying banned on a PUBLIC forum! Shame on you!

Click to collapse



Banned for shaming me... I wee-wee'd in my pants...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> banned for shaming me... I wee-wee'd in my pants...

Click to collapse



BANNED for DISRESPECT!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> BANNED for DISRESPECT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to RESPECT MY AUTHORITY!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to RESPECT MY AUTHORITY!

Click to collapse



Banned for licking lemons!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for licking lemons!

Click to collapse



Banned for licking...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for something!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for licking...

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking of the bedroom, outside the bedroom. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App <banned


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> a lot of...

Click to collapse



Banned for crossing the streams. You never cross the streams...


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for crossing the streams. You never cross the streams...

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting me, you never quote me!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for quoting me, you never quote me!

Click to collapse



Banned because quoting creates continuity, and sometimes, the joke needs context. The best ones require a flickering lightbulb, then you do a double-take and laugh your llama hump off when you figure it out


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because quoting creates continuity, and sometimes, the joke needs context. The best ones require a flickering lightbulb, then you do a double-take and laugh your llama hump off when you figure it out

Click to collapse



Banned for using lightbulbs where they don't belong. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for using lightbulbs where they don't belong.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing lightbulbs.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 23, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for noticing lightbulbs.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being alive!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for being alive!

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused, and saying .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Jamesey162 (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being confused, and saying .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using the XDA app.

Sent from my HTC Thingy using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Jamesey162 said:


> Banned for using the XDA app.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thingy using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ban for boring ban... it's been done one too many times.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban for boring ban... it's been done one too many times.

Click to collapse



banned "because I said so" (ala mom and dad)


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> banned "because I said so" (ala mom and dad)

Click to collapse



Banned because you said ala!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because you said ala!

Click to collapse



La-la-la-la-la
Banned guy from America
Lame drama llama


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 23, 2010)

Asian bann for you



sakai4eva said:


> La-la-la-la-la
> Banned guy from America
> Lame drama llama

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Asian bann for you

Click to collapse



*Tumbleweeds rolling in the distance.
orb3000, a HTC Leo in his hands. Fully charged battery, modified custom ROM and kernel.
Facing him, sakai4eva, trusty HTC Desire leveled at his opponent.
Both combatants have their weapons raised, and neither is willing to be the first to put it down... 
A classic XDA Mexican stand-off. The winds start to howl, blowing dust everywhere.
The firs one to blink wi-*

BAN!


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for making the single most epicist (it's a word now) ban EVA.
In Soviet Russia you ban XDA.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> *Tumbleweeds rolling in the distance.
> orb3000, a HTC Leo in his hands. Fully charged battery, modified custom ROM and kernel.
> Facing him, sakai4eva, trusty HTC Desire leveled at his opponent.
> Both combatants have their weapons raised, and neither is willing to be the first to put it down...
> ...

Click to collapse



BANNED for having a custom kernel. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned because you didn't ban me ;_;


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because you didn't ban me ;_;

Click to collapse



Banned because...

I'm on XDA...
On a ROM I ride... 
And I'm wanted...
Dead or alive.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because...
> 
> I'm on XDA...
> On a ROM I ride...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a bad rapper. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned because I thought it was a good rap.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being a bad rapper.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse





JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I thought it was a good rap.

Click to collapse



Banning both of you for not knowing Bon Jovi when you see it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for thinking I didn't know it was Bon Jovi.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banning both of you for not knowing Bon Jovi when you see it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho

Click to collapse



Banned for ever noticing Bon Jovi.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for thinking I didn't know it was Bon Jovi.

Click to collapse





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for ever noticing Bon Jovi.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because they were alright back then. Double ban for calling it rap, which you should never expose any electronic devices to:

http://gizmodo.com/5715650/googles-cr+48-laptop-totally-revolutionizes-safety-instructions


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because they were alright back then. Double ban for calling it rap, which you should never expose any electronic devices to:
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5715650/googles-cr+48-laptop-totally-revolutionizes-safety-instructions

Click to collapse



Banned for bad music taste back then, double ban for posting hilarious instructions for electronics. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned because we're getting off topic in the off topic forum.
oh the irony.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because we're getting off topic in the off topic forum.
> oh the irony.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on topic in the off topic forum.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because we're getting off topic in the off topic forum.
> oh the irony.

Click to collapse



Banned because irony is just an object that has very high latent iron content, as denoted by the presence of the Fe atom. For example, blood is ironic because it hemoglobin has high iron contents.

This research is derived from calling Hershey's Bars chocolaty.


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for being a smart ass (or arse if your feeling american)


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for being a smart ass (or arse if your feeling american)

Click to collapse



Banned for not being american.

(You mean you don't have handguns and cigarettes? Thats what makes america awesome.)


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not being american.
> 
> (You mean you don't have handguns and cigarettes? Thats what makes america awesome.)

Click to collapse



Banned for making me go into a debate on why England is better than America.
oops.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for being a smart ass (or arse if your feeling american)

Click to collapse



Banned because an ass is not a very intelligent creature.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for making me go into a debate on why England is better than America.
> oops.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking Mr. Bean makes for a better place to live.


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for thinking Mr. Bean makes for a better place to live.

Click to collapse



Banned for making Mr. Bean confused.


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for making Mr. Bean confused.

Click to collapse



Banned because you hid Mr. Bean's Teddy.
You monster!


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned becau- Wait. Who told you?
damn.


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned becau- Wait. Who told you?
> damn.

Click to collapse



Banned beca-- *fart*
...

Damn that stinks.


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for talking to me on MSN.


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for talking to me on MSN.

Click to collapse



Banned for eating lunch when I'm hungry.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for eating lunch when I'm hungry.

Click to collapse



Banned for having stinky farts (use air freshener in ur underwear )

Edit: I mean car freshener


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having stinky farts (use air freshener in ur underwear )
> 
> Edit: I mean car freshener

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want my balls to smell of New Car.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I don't want my balls to smell of New Car.

Click to collapse



lol 

Banned for not trying summer breze... Smells nice


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol
> 
> Banned for not trying summer breze... Smells nice

Click to collapse



banned for not posting photos of your aluminium coin phone


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for not posting photos of your aluminium coin phone

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree.
@MacaronyMax - I prefer my balls smelling like they are meant to. Not that I know that smell. It's impossible to sniff your own balls.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I agree.
> @MacaronyMax - I prefer my balls smelling like they are meant to. Not that I know that smell. It's impossible to sniff your own balls.

Click to collapse



Banned because I beg to differ. You can try sniffing your underwear after a week of constant wearing... in the summer...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I agree.
> @MacaronyMax - I prefer my balls smelling like they are meant to. Not that I know that smell. It's impossible to sniff your own balls.

Click to collapse



banned because you can get some1 to do it for ya 
double ban because the whatever that smell is its better than ur natural smell


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I beg to differ. You can try sniffing your underwear after a week of constant wearing... in the summer...

Click to collapse



Banned for poor hygiene,  gross. Double ban because your mother smells of elderberries!


----------



## Jamesey162 (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for poor hygiene,  gross. Double ban because your mother smells of elderberries!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite,  ELEPHANT


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Jamesey162 said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite,  ELEPHANT

Click to collapse



Banned for being "that guy" who uses all caps.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 23, 2010)

banned for using caps


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Read above you...wait a minute...didn't I just banned someone for the same reason?
> Oh. well...banned for messing with my mind

Click to collapse



Banned because you did something to twitch, admit it
thats why hes not banning


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for not posting photos of your aluminium coin phone

Click to collapse



Banned because I did  I changed the thread name though


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for acusing me of crazy stuff......the fact that twitchy has decided not to "ban" more people is more of a personal and conscientious decision, sooooo...ban fo not providing proof of your accusation

Click to collapse



Banned for underscore action.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for underscore action.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a childish nickname


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a childish nickname

Click to collapse



Banned for having making my Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia act up.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for writing such unpronounceable word



Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for having making my Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia act up.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not knowing what Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia is (me neither  )
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia

Click to collapse



Banned because i was the only one here who knew what that meant


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i was the only one here who knew what that meant

Click to collapse



Banned for being awesome because you knew that.


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i was the only one here who knew what that meant

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't see any of M_T_M's posts.
Seriously, WTF?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I can't see any of M_T_M's posts.
> Seriously, WTF?

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the ninja style


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I can't see any of M_T_M's posts.
> Seriously, WTF?

Click to collapse



M_T_M is banned for being elusive.


----------



## zereal (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> M_T_M is banned for being elusive.

Click to collapse



Banned for tellin' us useless things xD


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

zereal said:


> Banned for tellin' us useless things xD

Click to collapse



Banned cuz good point


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned cuz good point

Click to collapse



Banned for bad grammar.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

banned because it's like this:


> Banned cuz*:* good point

Click to collapse




double banned for being an engrish teacher


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for bad grammar.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing grammar!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for knowing grammar!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a llama!


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for knowing grammar!

Click to collapse



Banned for being the Purple Drama Llama


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for being the Purple Drama Llama

Click to collapse



Banned for hating llamas, purple and drama.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being a llama!

Click to collapse





avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for being the Purple Drama Llama

Click to collapse



banned for being copycats


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned for being copycats

Click to collapse



Banned because I am bored.
Also - did this thread (and the 3 word story and the 10,000 thread) really kill XDA last night? (last night GMT)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I am bored.
> Also - did this thread (and the 3 word story and the 10,000 thread) really kill XDA last night? (last night GMT)

Click to collapse



banned because you forgot the good point thread


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because you forgot the good point thread

Click to collapse



Banned cause you post in the good point thread!


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cause you post in the good point thread!

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> banned because you forgot the good point thread

Click to collapse



The good-point thread?
Banned because I'm confused?


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for having a good point



Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cause you post in the good point thread!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having a good point

Click to collapse



Banned because its a good point too

@ DanWilson banned for not knowing what a good point thread is


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its a good point too
> 
> @ DanWilson banned for not knowing what a good point thread is

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me a link cos I can't find the damn fool.

Also - Banned Santa because its not Christmas tomorrow.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for not giving me a link cos I can't find the damn fool.
> 
> Also - Banned Santa because its not Christmas tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Banned for typing that message!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for typing that message!

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving him this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=879747


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not giving him this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=879747

Click to collapse



Banned for giving him the link!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for giving him the link!

Click to collapse



banned because a thank is a great point now


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because a thank is a great point now

Click to collapse



Banned because you eat bans for breakfast!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because you eat bans for breakfast!

Click to collapse



Banned because napoleon dynamite feeds you macaroni for Dinner


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because napoleon dynamite feeds you macaroni for breakfast

Click to collapse



Banned because you sniff macaroni!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for eating me and sniffing me


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for eating me and sniffing me

Click to collapse



Banned because i fixed that video


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for eating me and sniffing me

Click to collapse



Banned for having a delicious pasta dish in your name!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for having a delicious pasta dish in your name!

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig says PurpleSmurfLlama  Are you chainging your name


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your sig says PurpleSmurfLlama  Are you chainging your name

Click to collapse



Banned because I've changed it 4 times!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because I've changed it 4 times!

Click to collapse



 From what? You must tell now


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because I've changed it 4 times!

Click to collapse



Banned because this is a llama


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is a llama

Click to collapse



Banned because that is an ostrich.
Even the URL tells you that.


Nugget....


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for not noticing sarcasm (I hope) or just plain out ignoring it


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for not noticing sarcasm (I hope) or just plain out ignoring it

Click to collapse



Banned for your hope.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for your hope.

Click to collapse



Banned because if you google your name in images it comes up with that pic of the woman screaming that llama posted 

http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=co...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1440&bih=809


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because if you google your name in images it comes up with that pic of the woman screaming that llama posted
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=co...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1440&bih=809

Click to collapse



Banned myself because my old car pops up on page two! *shakes fist*


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned myself because my old car pops up on page two! *shakes fist*

Click to collapse



Banned for -- Wait...
I've been beaten to it.
*shakes big toe*


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for -- Wait...
> I've been beaten to it.
> *shakes big toe*

Click to collapse



Banned for slow responses and double banned for toe shaking.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for slow responses and double banned for toe shaking.

Click to collapse



banned because dude wheres my car?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because dude wheres my car?

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing I have an SUV


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for having a suv 


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not knowing I have an SUV

Click to collapse


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not knowing I have an SUV

Click to collapse



Banned for polluting the Earth.

KO - I hate those guys. I only hate the damn petrol prices.
Do Americans actually use gas? Fail!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for failing the USA 


DanWilson said:


> Banned for polluting the Earth.
> 
> KO - I hate those guys. I only hate the damn petrol prices.
> Do Americans actually use gas? Fail!

Click to collapse


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for failing the USA

Click to collapse



Banned because what?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for failing the USA

Click to collapse



Banned for failing the Swiss.  My SUV gets better mileage than my old Saab did.


----------



## dfgged (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for failing the Swiss.  My SUV gets better mileage than my old Saab did.

Click to collapse



banned because I think this thread need to keep going, and for saying failing the swiss lol


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned because I made a new sig and feel like showing off


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I made a new sig and feel like showing off

Click to collapse



Banned because a SIG is a nice gun.


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I made a new sig and feel like showing off

Click to collapse



Banned because you gave it to me via DropBox.


What happened to my non-4chan PARTAYVan?


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned because that's what I made, a gun. My new signature image is but a decoy. A bit like this post really.
@Dan Some delightful sod (my brother) thought it would be funny to delete some of my stuff.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 23, 2010)

banned because your sig runs off of my screen on my small 19" monitor.


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> banned because your sig runs off of my screen on my small 19" monitor.

Click to collapse



Small 19" Monitor? Whats the resolution?

Banned for making me ask.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Small 19" Monitor? Whats the resolution?
> 
> Banned for making me ask.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's fine on my 13" screen lol 

(Btw..  New sig   )


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Small 19" Monitor? Whats the resolution?
> 
> Banned for making me ask.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to open my browser to full screen to have his sig fit and for your ridiculing me with your puny 13" monitor 

1440 x 1900 - but I need to keep it not at full screen so I can see my work windows


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned because my monitor is of equal size + res of yours.


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because that's what I made, a gun. My new signature image is but a decoy. A bit like this post really.
> @Dan Some delightful sod (my brother) thought it would be funny to delete some of my stuff.

Click to collapse



Banned because RRRRAAAAAAAAGE FAAACCE!!!
I'd use a PARTAYVan as a sig. 
TO THE GOOGLEZ!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I have to open my browser to full screen to have his sig fit and for your ridiculing me with your puny 13" monitor
> 
> 1440 x 1900 - but I need to keep it not at full screen so I can see my work windows

Click to collapse



Aha.. My browser is always full screen and it's not a moniter  lol Its a laptop 

Banned for working whilst on XDA


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha.. My browser is always full screen and it's not a moniter  lol Its a laptop
> 
> Banned for working whilst on XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for living around 56.2 miles away from me.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for making me respond to your post!

Aha.. I stand corrected.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for living around 56.2 miles away from me.

Click to collapse



 Banned for knowing that 

And banned because I have a feeling you know dan


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for making me respond to your post!
> 
> Aha.. I stand corrected.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am making you a signature right now.

@Max Banned because I know him from MoDaCo and we MSN a bit.


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I am making you a signature right now.
> 
> @Max Banned because I know him from MoDaCo and we MSN a bit.

Click to collapse




MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for knowing that
> 
> And banned because I have a feeling you know dan

Click to collapse



We be bros.
Bros from other hos.
Brothers from other mothers.
Sisters from other misters.

Scrub that last one. We're guys.
At least, I am...


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

...
yeah.
Banned for not banning.
Also banned for having no profile pic


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> ...
> yeah.
> Banned for not banning.
> Also banned for having no profile pic

Click to collapse



Damn, I don't... TO GIMP! Or whatever I have on this thing...
Also - banned for not being on MSN.


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned because I can't be arsed to go on MSN XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned because Im awesome


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned for lieing. 

Sent from my GT-I5700 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for lieing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned from english class.


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned because I'm in bed 

Sent from my phone


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I'm in bed
> 
> Sent from my phone

Click to collapse



BANNED BECAUSE YOU'RE STILL NOT ON MSN AND I'M RAGEFACE AND CAPS-LOCKED AND bored of GIMP.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> BANNED BECAUSE YOU'RE STILL NOT ON MSN AND I'M RAGEFACE AND CAPS-LOCKED AND bored of GIMP.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Photoshop


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not using Photoshop

Click to collapse



Banned cos 1. I cba pirating a billion TB of Photoshop
2. I have no space on my HDD.
Also

10MB Crown+TrollFace
WIN?


----------



## TiiXiboy (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because if you have ever read the site rules you  will have found how to
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=263#td_post_81
> 
> Look here  They're currently closed though ;D

Click to collapse



Banned BCUS ITS CRISTMAS IN SWEDEN!!! 


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

TiiXiboy said:


> Banned BCUS ITS CRISTMAS IN SWEDEN!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



 Banned for randomly quoting me 

Also Banned because how does that work??  You mean christmas eve right


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

TiiXiboy said:


> Banned BCUS ITS CRISTMAS IN SWEDEN!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



No. It's Christmas Eve in Sweden.
Banned for lying to me. Unless Sweden is 25 hours ahead of Britain. Which it isn't.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> No. It's Christmas Eve in Sweden.
> Banned for lying to me. Unless Sweden is 25 hours ahead of Britain. Which it isn't.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> +1

Click to collapse



Banned for not Thanking me and my new CrownTroll.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for not Thanking me and my new CrownTroll.

Click to collapse



Banned because I just noticed it  Haha! Its v.good


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banned myself because it seems im the only american currently posting.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned myself because it seems im the only american currently posting.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your not!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned myself because it seems im the only american currently posting.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can be a temp brit 

Edit: Nm llama is here


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you can me a temp brit

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont speak British!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz your not!

Click to collapse



Why are boobs good?
How does the positrack in a plymouth work?

Banned because you're not watching Joe Dirt.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Why are boobs good?
> How does the positrack in a plymouth work?
> 
> Banned because you're not watching Joe Dirt.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are!


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I just noticed it  Haha! Its v.good

Click to collapse



Banned because - oh wait;
Thats a compliment. Thank you.
Unban.

Haters gon hate, but I can ban them fools.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you can be a temp brit
> 
> Edit: Nm llama is here

Click to collapse



Banned because I accept. Now, where's my tea? I love tea!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I accept. Now, where's my tea? I love tea!

Click to collapse



Banned cause im jealous. Can I be British temporarily too?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because I dont speak British!

Click to collapse



Haha I'll do a quick guide for you because I've learnt some American 

American ---> English

Jello-Jelly
Lays-Walkers
Trunk-Boot
Pants-Trousers

Good guide eh  

Edit: @llama.. If yuo must


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cause im jealous. Can I be British temporarily too?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking but only if you make us tasty tea!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha I'll do a quick guide for you because I've learnt some American
> 
> American ---> English
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Excuse me, but Jello does NOT mean jelly here lol.






And we don't call "trunks" boots. 

But, how would I know, i'm british!


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for asking but only if you make us tasty tea!

Click to collapse



Thats only teh English.
Us Scots love some whisky, or vodka, or buckfast, or anything alcoholic. 
I'm sure you'll enjoy us.

BLERHGERERHELEG


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Excuse me, but Jello does NOT mean jelly here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because my toddler just smeared peanut butter on my Xmas tree.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Excuse me, but Jello does NOT mean jelly here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boot being 





aswell as 






And Jelly is what you pictured


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because my toddler just smeared peanut butter on my Xmas tree.

Click to collapse



Banned because I loled


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because my toddler just smeared peanut butter on my Xmas tree.

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep peanut butter in your house! Shame on you...


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because you keep peanut butter in your house! Shame on you...

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep it in the garage.
And cos no one read my above Scottish fact.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Thats only teh English.
> Us Scots love some whisky, or vodka, or buckfast, or anything alcoholic.
> I'm sure you'll enjoy us.
> 
> BLERHGERERHELEG

Click to collapse



The hell with the tea, time to learn my heritage! Gotta live up to that Mulholland name!
Banned for offering me alcohol. Banned myself for accepting.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because you keep it in the garage.
> And cos no one read my above Scottish fact.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being patient.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not being patient.

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting your not patient!


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not being patient.

Click to collapse



Sorry...


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> The hell with the tea, time to learn my heritage! Gotta live up to that Mulholland name!
> Banned for offering me alcohol. Banned myself for accepting.

Click to collapse



Mulholland?

Also - well done on ditching tea. Get wasted, crash out early, early Christmas! WIN!

Also - Banned because I think you get Christmas early...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for admitting your not patient!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a mix of red and blue.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Mulholland?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning my name.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being a mix of red and blue.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being color blind!


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for questioning my name.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me your last name was Mulholland, so now I can ID thieve you and you will be face-rage.

Enjoy!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for telling me your last name was Mulholland, so now I can ID thieve you and you will be face-rage.
> 
> Enjoy!

Click to collapse



Banned for taking my debt. Steal my identity and your just going to get all my debtors calling you instead of me! Thanks!


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 23, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for taking my debt. Steal my identity and your just going to get all my debtors calling you instead of me! Thanks!

Click to collapse



F**K

Oh well, at least I'll be over 18.
I hope.


Read this, it is pure win - http://www.curtisgotslappedbyawhiteteacher.com/
40 page letter about some child who was slapped by a white teacher.
Quite funny. But long. VERY LONG!


UK CHRISTMAS EVE!!!
W000P!!!!
30 hours till I get my DZ


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 24, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> F**K
> 
> Oh well, at least I'll be over 18.
> I hope.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting a DZ, what is that anyway. Lol


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 24, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for wanting a DZ, what is that anyway. Lol

Click to collapse



T-Mobile G2 - but EU'ized

Also - banned because you don't know what a Desire Z is, and becuase I'm tired.

Night all. Although it is only you....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> T-Mobile G2 - but EU'ized
> 
> Also - banned because you don't know what a Desire Z is, and becuase I'm tired.
> 
> Night all. Although it is only you....

Click to collapse



OMG! I want a Z  lol 

Banned for saying good night when it's 00:14AM

Good morning all


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> OMG! I want a Z  lol
> 
> Banned for saying good night when it's 00:14AM
> 
> Good morning all

Click to collapse



Banned for not bowing to the Galaxy S.
Captivate! What?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not bowing to the Galaxy S.
> Captivate! What?!

Click to collapse



Banned because game gripper ftw (Hopefully )


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because game gripper ftw (Hopefully )

Click to collapse



Banned because WTF is a game gripper?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because WTF is a game gripper?

Click to collapse



Thing that goes over the keyboard and turns into a game pad like gameboys and things have


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thing that goes over the keyboard and turns into a game pad like gameboys and things have

Click to collapse



Banned because now I want one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 24, 2010)

Etrick said:


> Banned for following your nose, it never knows
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for rhyming.

And you're a couple syllables away from making a haiku.

^>^


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned for rhyming.
> 
> And you're a couple syllables away from making a haiku.
> 
> ^>^

Click to collapse



What a haiku be,
Is not what it is not be,
Zen banning you see.


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> What a haiku be,
> Is not what it is not be,
> Zen banning you see.

Click to collapse



Banned for _not_ rhyming while using a haiku..


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 24, 2010)

Christmas bann for you all


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Christmas bann for you all

Click to collapse



Yeah, Merry Christmas ban for all ye godless heathens.


----------



## captainstu72 (Dec 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, Merry Christmas ban for all ye godless heathens.

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason other then the fact I am bored and have to work on Chirstmas Eve. Shocking!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 24, 2010)

Banned for working on Chistmas, also tell your boss he´s/she´s banned!



captainstu72 said:


> Banned for no reason other then the fact I am bored and have to work on Chirstmas Eve. Shocking!

Click to collapse


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for working on Chistmas, also tell your boss he´s/she´s banned!

Click to collapse



Banned because we aren't at work. Or school. Or whatever.


----------



## captainstu72 (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because we aren't at work. Or school. Or whatever.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me jealous of the fact I don't get to spend Chirstmas Eve with my Daughter!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> Banned for making me jealous of the fact I don't get to spend Chirstmas Eve with my Daughter!

Click to collapse



Banned because I am also working on Christmas Eve... what's the big deal?


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 24, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> Banned for making me jealous of the fact I don't get to spend Chirstmas Eve with my Daughter!

Click to collapse





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I am also working on Christmas Eve... what's the big deal?

Click to collapse



Banned because you both FAAAAAAIIILLLL!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because you both FAAAAAAIIILLLL!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because Christmas isn't such a big deal in my country and I spent all my leave studying for exams. Psssh...


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

Banned because THIS is a epic video.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because THIS is a epic video.

Click to collapse



Banned because that video has ads  


And because it's very epic


----------



## captainstu72 (Dec 24, 2010)

@sakai4eva. She is nearly 2, and I want her to be excited like me about Chirstmas and enjoy it whilst its still magicaly for her, chances are some idiot will drop that Santa is a con at some point 



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that video has ads
> 
> 
> And because it's very epic

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a  next to HTC Hero in your sig. Quality Phone!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> @sakai4eva. She is nearly 2, and I want her to be excited like me about Chirstmas and enjoy it whilst its still magicaly for her, chances are some idiot will drop that Santa is a con at some point
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because you have a  next to HTC Hero in your sig. Quality Phone!

Click to collapse



I know it is  I only have it because it matches in colour like everything else in my sig if you notice 


And Banned for running Froyd 1.5.. That's out of date


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> I know it is  I only have it because it matches in colour like everything else in my sig if you notice
> 
> 
> And Banned for running Froyd 1.5.. That's out of date

Click to collapse



Well, banned because HTC Desire has Giiiiiingerbread!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

captainstu72 said:


> @sakai4eva. She is nearly 2, and I want her to be excited like me about Chirstmas and enjoy it whilst its still magicaly for her, chances are some idiot will drop that Santa is a con at some point
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because you have a  next to HTC Hero in your sig. Quality Phone!

Click to collapse



Oh, and ban you too. Sincerely, I hope your kid grows up right  My nephew is only 5 months old and I'll kill anyone who hurts him


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, banned because HTC Desire has Giiiiiingerbread!

Click to collapse



Banned because the 1 year old, £99 T-Mobile Pulse also has Gingerbread.
Not so special now eh?


----------



## captainstu72 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm actually on fv 1.7.2, themed to gingerbread - but haven't made a sig I like to update to yet max!



sakai4eva said:


> Well, banned because HTC Desire has Giiiiiingerbread!

Click to collapse




Banned for not knowing that so does the Hero.... CM7 compiles and runs for it


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

Banned because I just banned you.
Also because their is not gingerbread <3 for me


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because the 1 year old, £99 T-Mobile Pulse also has Gingerbread.
> Not so special now eh?

Click to collapse





captainstu72 said:


> I'm actually on fv 1.7.2, themed to gingerbread - but haven't made a sig I like to update to yet max!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I just banned you.
> Also because their is not gingerbread <3 for me

Click to collapse



Banned all of you! MY gingerbread is the tastiest... you are all meanies...

*sulks in the corner*


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned all of you! MY gingerbread is the tastiest... you are all meanies...
> 
> *sulks in the corner*

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have a gingerbread to be less tasty than yours.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I don't have a gingerbread to be less tasty than yours.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm gonna share. Here, have a piece:


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm gonna share. Here, have a piece:

Click to collapse



Banned.. your offer is too far away 


Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm gonna share. Here, have a piece:

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me some.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for giving me some.

Click to collapse



Banned! for NOT giving me some


----------



## bulletproof1013 (Dec 24, 2010)

banned for no more green food color


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

Banned because it is one hour to Christmas and I'm on XDA.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 24, 2010)

bulletproof1013 said:


> banned for no more green food color

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting green food color.


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 24, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is one hour to Christmas and I'm on XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned for living closer to Australia than I do.



Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for wanting green food color.

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting green food colourings you mad man! Also because you spelt colour with no u.
Silly americans.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for living closer to Australia than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's just GMT+8 here, and also for this:

http://www.noradsanta.org/en/index.html


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for not wanting green food colourings you mad man! Also because you spelt colour with no u.
> Silly americans.

Click to collapse



lmao 

Banned because that's soo truue


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 24, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao
> 
> Banned because that's soo truue

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at those who don't spell in the King's Engrish.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for laughing at those who don't spell in the King's Engrish.

Click to collapse



banned for knowing engrish.com


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for not wanting green food colourings you mad man! Also because you spelt colour with no u.
> Silly americans.

Click to collapse



Banned for not remembering I was deemed British  on XDA.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not remembering I was deemed British  on XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned for not remembering the awesome brit who gave you that privlage


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 24, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not remembering I was deemed British  on XDA by MacaronyMax.

Click to collapse



Banned myself for forgetting.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned myself for forgetting.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's better


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 24, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because THIS is a epic video.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am going to have this tune in my head at my party, lol.

Bans myself for bringing topic back up and phailing _-_

HERE is also a funny vid..


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 25, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that's better

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm an honorary Brit.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 25, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I'm an honorary Brit.

Click to collapse



Banned for being an honorary brit... ya wannabe limey bastage 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for being an honorary brit... ya wannabe limey bastage
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being american


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 25, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being american

Click to collapse



Banned for such a horrible ban from an experienced banster like yourself..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for such a horrible ban from an experienced banster like yourself..

Click to collapse



Banned because i cant think of anything


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 25, 2010)

Banned because IT'S CHRISTMAS!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 25, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because IT'S CHRISTMAS!

Click to collapse



Merry Christmas ban then


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Merry Christmas ban then

Click to collapse



banned for the same reason


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 25, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making the 'nana disappear.....you probably sold it to the ice cream parlor

Click to collapse



Banned because I have secret info that he ran off with the Chiquita Bannana girl..... Read.about it in The Sun

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 26, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I have secret info that he ran off with the Chiquita Bannana girl..... Read.about it in The Sun
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for only being avg.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for only being avg.

Click to collapse



Banned because MTM ate twitchy 
I know what you did this Christmas


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because MTM ate twitchy
> I know what you did this Christmas

Click to collapse



Banned because I was at Church this Christmas. I have an alibi


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I was at Church this Christmas. I have an alibi

Click to collapse



Banned because: ARE YOU M_T_M? NO!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because: ARE YOU M_T_M? NO!

Click to collapse



Banned because MTM was with me. No I'm kidding, what am I saying?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because MTM was with me. No I'm kidding, what am I saying?

Click to collapse



Banned because you're saying: Banned because MTM was with me. No I'm kidding, what am I saying?


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're saying: Banned because MTM was with me. No I'm kidding, what am I saying?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sleepy and I have no idea what I'm typing out and good night everyone.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm sleepy and I have no idea what I'm typing out and good night everyone.

Click to collapse



good night ban


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> good night ban

Click to collapse



banned for having that orange from that episode from Fred on youtube(man his voice is annoying)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for having that orange from that episode from Fred on youtube(man his voice is annoying)

Click to collapse



Banned because that orange has a show of itself on youtube


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that orange has a show of itself on youtube

Click to collapse



banned for making me check youtube to only find out that u are right and im sorry for banning u


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for making me check youtube to only find out that u are right and im sorry for banning u

Click to collapse



Banned for being sorry, you either bann like a man or leave like a woman


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 26, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being sorry, you either bann like a man or leave like a woman

Click to collapse



o no u didn't banned because I AM A MAN


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 26, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I was at Church this Christmas. I have an alibi

Click to collapse



Banned for going to church.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 26, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for going to church.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above him, which was me


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 26, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for not banning the person above him, which was me

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a rebel and following the rules.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 26, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not being a rebel and following the rules.

Click to collapse



banned for being a rebel and not following the rules (see what i did their )


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 26, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for being a rebel and not following the rules (see what i did their )

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting reverse psychology.


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 26, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for attempting reverse psychology.

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing some one of attempting reverse psychology.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2010)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for accusing some one of attempting reverse psychology.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for the mind games


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for the mind games

Click to collapse



banned for stealing your sig


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for stealing your sig

Click to collapse



Banned because TCP reminds me of ICP which sucks; which then reminds me of ICUP which makes me laugh 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for freaking a whole bunch of members by disapearing....did Braum's held you captive?

Click to collapse



Banned because I freaked members out?  No it wasn't the Braums.....it was Odin haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I freaked members out?  No it wasn't the Braums.....it was Odin haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for freaking out


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for not freaking out.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not freaking out.

Click to collapse



Banned because now I have a sucky 80s disco hit in my head...


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because now I have a sucky 80s disco hit in my head...

Click to collapse



banned because you no a disco song


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because now I have a sucky 80s disco hit in my head...

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar reminds me of the tires on my bike.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because your avatar reminds me of the tires on my bike.

Click to collapse



banned because i banned him a couple seconds before you


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i banned him a couple seconds before you

Click to collapse



Banned because my internet is sucking today... I'll blame it on that.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned because your mood is your handle 


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because my internet is sucking today... I'll blame it on that.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because my internet is sucking today... I'll blame it on that.

Click to collapse



Banned for having sucky internet...


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for not being in sequence 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having sucky internet...

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not being in sequence

Click to collapse



banned for being a flash-a-holic

u no theirs a cure for that, get an iPhone


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not being in sequence

Click to collapse



Banned for being a G'man.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned because I can't be anything but 


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being a G'man.

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because I can't be anything but

Click to collapse



banned because u confirmed that ur a g'man, gingerbread-man?????


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because I can't be anything but

Click to collapse





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being a G'man.

Click to collapse



banned because i beat you again, lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because I can't be anything but

Click to collapse



Banned because urbandictionary.com states a GMAN is a ......

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gman

well, check out the 3rd definition.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because I can't be anything but

Click to collapse



Banned because you can be Qman! Hero of q-tips! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you can be Qman! Hero of q-tips!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're from an animal (Buffalo)


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because urbandictionary.com states a GMAN is a ......
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gman
> 
> well, check out the 3rd definition.

Click to collapse



Banned for making my eyes burn! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you're from an animal (Buffalo)

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the same joke everyone else does! Be original people! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for saying the same joke everyone else does! Be original people!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to tell someone to be original.... How unoriginal #

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for saying the same joke everyone else does! Be original people!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned because you're a banana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH5ay10RTGY


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for saying the same joke everyone else does! Be original people!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing me to not be original.  

**By the way, I almost cried when I read the definition on urban. Haha**


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not allowing me to not be original.
> 
> **By the way, I almost cried when I read the definition on urban. Haha**

Click to collapse



Banned because originality is a great thing!  And when you cry, is it reason? Since you're a cold sky. Or is it snow? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because originality is a great thing!  And when you cry, is it reason? Since you're a cold sky. Or is it snow?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's lyrics from a song.. and your name in urban isn't too much better. lol


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because it's lyrics from a song.. and your name in urban isn't too much better. lol

Click to collapse



Which song & band? 

Banned for not posting what my name is! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Which song & band?
> 
> Banned for not posting what my name is!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for not already knowing your name!

Acid Bath "Tranquilized"
It's a name I made ten years ago and have used for most things.  I haven't even listened to the band in years..lol


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not already knowing your name!
> 
> Acid Bath "Tranquilized"
> It's a name I made ten years ago and have used for most things.  I haven't even listened to the band in years..lol

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a name older than my little sister! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you have a name older than my little sister!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have 69 packages to install as updates! Wow, how old are you? 15?


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I have 69 packages to install as updates! Wow, how old are you? 15?

Click to collapse



Banned for having an awesome amount of packages to update! No I'm 17  I'll be 18 in July! Yay! How old are you? 37? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having an awesome amount of packages to update! No I'm 17  I'll be 18 in July! Yay! How old are you? 37?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you think I'm old as hell! I'm 25.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you think I'm old as hell! I'm 25.

Click to collapse



Banned because your all bebbes.
And because Im a crotchety old fart....39 going on 12

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because your all bebbes.
> And because Im a crotchety old fart....39 going on 12
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned bacause there is really no rate of change between 39 and 40.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned bacause there is really no rate of change between 39 and 40.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no clue of the rate of change! It's actually 504! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you have no clue of the rate of change! It's actually 504!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because if v = dp/dt and v is velocity (rate of change of its position) I know the rate of change.  I'm just saying its approaching zero is all.

I hate calc by the way.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you think I'm old as hell! I'm 25.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm 25 too.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm 25 too.

Click to collapse



banned because im 20


----------



## GoCkillaz (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because im 20

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm 19, and because I'm a prime-numbered age.

Sent from a phone that's better than yo Momma's. bbq.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

GoCkillaz said:


> Banned because I'm 19, and because I'm a prime-numbered age.
> 
> Sent from a phone that's better than yo Momma's. bbq.

Click to collapse



banned for bringin math thingy's into this


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for bringin math thingy's into this

Click to collapse



Banned for having a very sick avatar.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a very sick avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for having no avatar.

Click to collapse



banned for having ummm a old dude with mickey's hat as an avatar


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for having ummm a old dude with mickey's hat as an avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing Charles Darwin and a sweet birthday hat.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not knowing Charles Darwin and a sweet birthday hat.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a future recipient of a Darwin award


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not knowing Charles Darwin and a sweet birthday hat.

Click to collapse



ban my self for not paying attention in history, and not knowing who he is


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> ban my self for not paying attention in history, and not knowing who he is

Click to collapse



Banned your wrong subject. Charles Darwin is a famous scientist that initially presented the theory of evolution.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a future recipient of a Darwin award

Click to collapse



Banned myself for dreaming.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned myself for dreaming.

Click to collapse



banned for dreaming about science


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for dreaming about science

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't dream about science.
Banned myself because I only dream about science.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

banned my self because i accidently thanked you.... ugh


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned my self because i accidently thanked you.... ugh

Click to collapse



Banned for thanking when you should have been banning.
-10bans


----------



## tnpapadakos (Dec 27, 2010)

banning the guy who posts right after me


----------



## silverxbv2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned myself for reading this thread for more than 3 posts.

Sent from my *RSS Incredevo.
*Rip, Slayer, Stoney


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for thanking when you should have been banning.
> -10bans

Click to collapse



banned because it was an accident and i will never thank u again


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because it was an accident and i will never thank u again

Click to collapse



Banned because you finally learned proper etiquette.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you finally learned proper etiquette.

Click to collapse



banned because you accused me of learning something


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you accused me of learning something

Click to collapse



Banned because my best friend just started dancing to Lady Gaga


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because my best friend just started dancing to Lady Gaga

Click to collapse



banned for bringing that hermaphadite into this


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for bringing that hermaphadite into this

Click to collapse



Banned because she needs to make a decision.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because she needs to make a decision.

Click to collapse



banned because she still hasn't made one till this day


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because she still hasn't made one till this day

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to make a decision. Lol


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you need to make a decision. Lol

Click to collapse



banned because we are the only ones counting in the other thread lol


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because we are the only ones counting in the other thread lol

Click to collapse



Banned because seemingly we have no lives.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because seemingly we have no lives.

Click to collapse



banned because u took the words right out of my mind...lol just like this thread


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because u took the words right out of my mind...lol just like this thread

Click to collapse



Banned because you're like 13 and its past your bedtime.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you're like 13 and its past your bedtime.

Click to collapse



banned for accusing me of been 13 when i said i was  *20*


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for accusing me of been 13 when i said i was  *20*

Click to collapse



Banned because you're 20. What's the difference anyway?


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you're 20. What's the difference anyway?

Click to collapse



banned because u made me LMAO you are right


----------



## sweepingzero (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because u made me LMAO you are right

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting a space between your faces and being mean to the p and not letting it be big like the d

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for not putting a space between your faces and being mean to the p and not letting it be big like the d
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned out of necessity.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for not putting a space between your faces and being mean to the p and not letting it be big like the d
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not letting coldskies and i finish our thread take over


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not letting coldskies and i finish our thread take over

Click to collapse



Banned because its not over yet


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for not putting a space between your faces and being mean to the p and not letting it be big like the d
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because its not over yet

Click to collapse



banned because you are right its not!!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you are right its not!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to work in 6 hours. :f^©k:


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I have to work in 6 hours. :f^©k:

Click to collapse



banned because wtf are u still doin up?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because wtf are u still doin up?

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't see the insomnia.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you didn't see the insomnia.

Click to collapse



banned because i did as i am also up


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i did as i am also up

Click to collapse



Banned because you're just doing the 13yr old rebellion.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you're just doing the 13yr old rebellion.

Click to collapse



Banned because your not having sex.... Like me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because your not having sex.... Like me
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for wanting in on our fun


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for wanting in on our fun

Click to collapse



Banned because all my replies would get me banned in real life.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because all my replies would get me banned in real life.

Click to collapse



banned because.....i ran out of ideas y


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because.....i ran out of ideas y

Click to collapse



Banned for failing


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for failing

Click to collapse



banned because u still have ways to ban me after 4+ pages of banning me lol


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because u still have ways to ban me after 4+ pages of banning me lol

Click to collapse



Banned because im driving home


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for banning and driving 


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because im driving home

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for banning and driving

Click to collapse



banned for coming back on to ban us


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned because I never left 


T.C.P said:


> banned for coming back on to ban us

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for coming back on to ban us

Click to collapse



Banned for not showing that kind of ban devotion.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because I never left

Click to collapse



banned because you weren't here


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for status banning 


T.C.P said:


> banned because you weren't here

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for status banning

Click to collapse



banned myself for posting over a 100 useless post in one day


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned myself for posting over a 100 useless post in one day

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting 200 useless posts in one day


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned because none of my posts are useless 


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not posting 200 useless posts in one day

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because none of my posts are useless

Click to collapse



banned because u are right


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for out of order ban 


T.C.P said:


> banned because u did?

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because u did?

Click to collapse



Banned because I will.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for out of order ban

Click to collapse



banned because i edited it, but not fast ebough



Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I will.

Click to collapse



banned because i will like to see that


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i edited it, but not fast ebough
> 
> 
> 
> banned because i will like to see that

Click to collapse




Banned because you want to see things you aren't capable of.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for liking something 


T.C.P said:


> banned because i edited it, but not fast ebough
> 
> 
> 
> banned because i will like to see that

Click to collapse


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 27, 2010)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for liking something

Click to collapse



banned for banning someone who likes something.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> banned for banning someone who likes something.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning someone who doesnt like something.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not banning someone who doesnt like something.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who banned someone for not banning someone who doesn't like something 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for banning someone who banned someone for not banning someone who doesn't like something
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to ban for banning someone who banned someone for not banning someone who doesn't like something


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for banning someone who attempted to ban for banning someone who banned someone for not banning someone who doesn't like something



Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Dec 27, 2010)

> Banned for attempting to ban for banning someone who banned someone for not banning someone who doesn't like something

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to ban for banning someone who banned someone for attempting to ban for banning someone who banned not banning someone who doesn't like BANNING 

ROFL IT IS 2 BIG


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for not following the original banning of banning someone who's doesn't like something 





kkrraazzyy said:


> Banned for attempting to ban for banning someone who banned someone for attempting to ban for banning someone who banned not banning someone who doesn't like BANNING
> 
> ROFL IT IS 2 BIG

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## BadBoy3 (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for failing to ban me



T.C.P said:


> Banned for not following the original banning of banning someone who's doesn't like something
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for not following the original banning of banning someone who's doesn't like something
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying thats what she said.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not saying thats what she said.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's exactly what she said


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that's exactly what she said

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming what she said


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for assuming what she said

Click to collapse



Banned because she said "I Love You," but I know it is a lie. A beautiful lie, but a lie nonetheless.


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 27, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because she said "I Love You," but I know it is a lie. A beautiful lie, but a lie nonetheless.

Click to collapse



Banned because all lies are beautiful.


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because all lies are beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a link to the repo in your sig


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having a link to the repo in your sig

Click to collapse



Banned because what link?


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because all lies are beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think so:

"The check is in the mail" is an obvious contender


----------



## altae (Dec 27, 2010)

You are all banned because Chuck Norris decided you deserve so.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

altae said:


> You are all banned because Chuck Norris decided you deserve so.

Click to collapse



Banned because Chuck Norris is undeserving


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris is undeserving

Click to collapse



banned because chuck norris is sissy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because what link?

Click to collapse



Banned because I clicked thanks instead of quote  

And banned because I see what you did there


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

banned for whining


----------



## altae (Dec 27, 2010)

Everybody who is foolish enough to question Chuck Norrises judgement undoubtedly deserves beeing banned forever. So: banned


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 27, 2010)

banned for liking Chuck Norris!


----------



## altae (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for believing I really like Chuck Norris


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned for believing I really like Chuck Norris

Click to collapse



waiting for twitch ban


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> waiting for twitch ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm watching Tom and Jerry  Old show ban.

Also! Banned because Bruce Lee owns Chuck Norris any day!! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm watching Tom and Jerry  Old show ban.
> 
> Also! Banned because Bruce Lee owns Chuck Norris any day!!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because i always hated that show
Double ban because it was in pink floyd's video (the wall)
triple ban because you didnt post in the "missing" thread yesterday we were worried sick about you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i always hated that show
> Double ban because it was in pink floyd's video (the wall)
> triple ban because you didnt post in the "missing" thread yesterday we were worried sick about you

Click to collapse



Banned because I was going to ban him for that last one


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I was going to ban him for that last one

Click to collapse



Banned because I am oblivious to this "missing" thread. I didn't even know it existed  haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Master™ (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am oblivious to this "missing" thread. I didn't even know it existed  haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you came back..


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Banned because you came back..

Click to collapse



Banned because that is a horrible way to welcome someone back! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that is a horrible way to welcome someone back!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Aha  lol

Banned because read the 'Missing' thread all they way through


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha  lol
> 
> Banned because read the 'Missing' thread all they way through

Click to collapse



Banned for giving advice to thor


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving advice to thor

Click to collapse



Banned because I still need advice! I am young an inexperienced! Haha 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving advice to thor

Click to collapse



Banned for giving advice to a type of 'pasta'


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for giving advice to a type of 'pasta'

Click to collapse



Banned because thor is a type of pasta? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because thor is a type of pasta?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



He was speaking to me  Macaroni is pasta 


Banned for being confused


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> He was speaking to me  Macaroni is pasta
> 
> 
> Banned for being confused

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking nonsense! Macaroni is a type of fruit! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for speaking nonsense! Macaroni is a type of fruit!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Haha... Banned because I realize that now


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for speaking nonsense! Macaroni is a type of fruit!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



page 400 bann


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> page 400 bann

Click to collapse



Post 2 on page 400 ban


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Post 2 on page 400 ban

Click to collapse



Post 400 on page 3? 

Banned for thinking inside the box, it's not safe! It's filled with monsters! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Post 400 on page 3?
> 
> Banned for thinking inside the box, it's not safe! It's filled with monsters!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned because outside the box is not safe either its filled with people with guns


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because outside the box is not safe either its filled with people with guns

Click to collapse



Banned because I hide in the walls of the box  It's safer that way


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because outside the box is not safe either its filled with people with guns

Click to collapse



Banned because that's why we bring lightsabers! You can never be too safe  

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I hide in the walls of the box  It's safer that way

Click to collapse



Banned because the walls are made of dead trees


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's why we bring lightsabers! You can never be too safe
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because can mine look like his?? 







(Purple though )


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because can mine look like his??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that picture kind of scared me haha Yeah it can be people but mine is black light color! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that picture kind of scared me haha Yeah it can be people but mine is black light color!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because mine is invisible
(i look like a idiot when using it ) but its silent and powerful hahhahaaa


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that picture kind of scared me haha Yeah it can be people but mine is black light color!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Aha Thanks  lol

Banned for still not posting in that thread!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha Thanks  lol
> 
> Banned for still not posting in that thread!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're thanking me! 

Double banned because I'll do it later! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're thanking me!
> 
> Double banned because I'll do it later!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because you both are ignoring me


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you both are ignoring me

Click to collapse



I'm sorry Husam! I just reply to the post above! Haha 

Banned because you have an invisible lightsaber! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 27, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for crying like a little tiny baby.............shame on you attention diva
> 
> 
> 
> banned for ignoring the one member that seems to lose control when you are not around...bromance ban!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because he may be the one that loses control but you always seem to be my stalker 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he may be the one that loses control but you always seem to be my stalker
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned because youre right

ban @mtm because he makes me think that i act like a gay


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because youre right
> 
> ban @mtm because he makes me think that i act like a gay

Click to collapse


----------



## czesioxda (Dec 27, 2010)

banned because i don't know why there's "rick roll" in tags ;P


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm so offended ban


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

husam666 said:


> I'm so offended ban

Click to collapse



Banned for losing your temper.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned because the amount of views my profile has had has gone up like 200 in one day because of my sig   How awesome  lol


----------



## altae (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for no apparent reason


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned for no apparent reason

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of ban enthusiasm. Bans always have reasons.


----------



## altae (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, banned because the world is so bad. And banned for creating the term "ban enthusiasm"


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Ban for offending the gay community
> 
> (chilax Husam.....it's all good!)

Click to collapse



Ban for thinking you can offend the gay community.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned for thanking him instead of me 





MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I clicked thanks instead of quote
> 
> And banned because I see what you did there

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## jagan2 (Dec 27, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because the amount of views my profile has had has gone up like 200 in one day because of my sig   How awesome  lol

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing JimJam707's signature!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

jagan2 said:


> Banned for stealing JimJam707's signature!

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking of it.


----------



## jagan2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not thinking of it.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me because i didn't steal.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

jagan2 said:


> Banned for banning me because i didn't steal.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not a risk taker. Have some fun! Geez


----------



## jagan2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you're not a risk taker. Have some fun! Geez

Click to collapse



Banned because you aren't either (u didn't steal his sigy either)


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

jagan2 said:


> Banned because you aren't either (u didn't steal his sigy either)

Click to collapse



Banned because I would but I can't see it on mobile


----------



## jagan2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I would but I can't see it on mobile

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking of coming to PC and steal


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Banned because I have no PC 





jagan2 said:


> Banned for not thinking of coming to PC and steal

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## jagan2 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I have no PC

Click to collapse



Banned for interrupting Coldskiesfullofblue and my conversation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I have no PC
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having the same phone as me


----------



## jagan2 (Dec 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having the same phone as me

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him for a nice reason! lol


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

jagan2 said:


> Banned for banning him for a nice reason! lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I should have but im lazy.


----------



## Nicgraner (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I should have but im lazy.

Click to collapse



Banned because your lazy 



Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## jagan2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nicgraner said:


> Banned because your lazy
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you just stole the exact words out of my mouth!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

jagan2 said:


> Banned because you just stole the exact words out of my mouth!

Click to collapse



Banned because youre just going to let it happen.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because youre just going to let it happen.

Click to collapse



Banned because it already happened.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it already happened.

Click to collapse



Banned because its all your fault.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because its all your fault.

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't blame anyone for your (stoopid?) mistakes


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you shouldn't blame anyone for your (stoopid?) mistakes

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling it "stoopid" we all know that it is spelled stewped.  Geneous!


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned because everyone and their momma was looking for u yesterday 





twitch153 said:


> Banned for spelling it "stoopid" we all know that it is spelled stewped.  Geneous!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Flippy125 (Dec 28, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because everyone and their momma was looking for u yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using the default XDA app signature

Sent from my HTC Vision using Honeycomb


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because everyone and their momma was looking for u yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for realizing that your Momma was looking for me too...she was supposed to have no one see her... Just kiddin' man! Don't have a cow....


----------



## Flippy125 (Dec 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for realizing that your Momma was looking for me too...she was supposed to have no one see her... Just kiddin' man! Don't have a cow....

Click to collapse



Banned for failing and getting the person two above you

Sent from my HTC Vision using Honeycomb


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

Flippy125 said:


> Banned for failing and getting the person two above you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Honeycomb

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm doing three things at once! Bite me!


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned for telling floppy to band u that's just wrong 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm doing three things at once! Bite me!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for telling floppy to band u that's just wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is wrong here...not what I said haha


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned because my avatar is right.  We need to start teaching kids about sex ed. When their that age 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because your avatar is wrong here...not what I said haha

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because my avatar is right.  We need to start teaching kids about sex ed. When their that age
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for that horrible suggestion! That's all we need; kids making kids...eww


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned for taking it the wrong way lol.





twitch153 said:


> Banned for that horrible suggestion! That's all we need; kids making kids...eww

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for taking it the wrong way lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because sex ed is pointless without the physical. All theory makes a stiff right hand


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because sex ed is pointless without the physical. All theory makes a stiff right hand

Click to collapse



Banned because you actually gave me something to agree to and laugh at


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned. Because ur avatar reminds me of sex ed 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because you actually gave me something to agree to and laugh at

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned. Because ur avatar reminds me of sex ed
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's sex ed for skanks:

"Girls, peel the tip of the skin from the banana. Then, slowly massage and suck on the banana until it's juice comes out and it goes mushy. You can then throw it away and continue shopping."


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's sex ed for skanks:
> 
> "Girls, peel the tip of the skin from the banana. Then, slowly massage and suck on the banana until it's juice comes out and it goes mushy. You can then throw it away and continue shopping."

Click to collapse



Banned because yoi have no avatar



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because yoi have no avatar
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Panasonic has exclusive rights to Avatar until 2012.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Panasonic has exclusive rights to Avatar until 2012.

Click to collapse



Banned because who cares? No one that's who haha 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because who cares? No one that's who haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for generalized feelings of apathy toward a movie nobody cares about.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for generalized feelings of apathy toward a movie nobody cares about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting my point of view  In a way you're agreeing that my apathetic view of no one caring is true because you say that it's movie that no one cares about! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned because you force Pacman to eat apples instead of healthy points. Apples contain far too many vitamines.


----------



## jagan2 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because you force Pacman to eat apples instead of healthy points. Apples contain far too many vitamines.

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't notice that it's a Andro-Pacman


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

jagan2 said:


> Banned because you didn't notice that it's a Andro-Pacman

Click to collapse



Banned because even though I grew up with a geek dad and am pretty geeky myself, I never got the hang of Pac-Man...


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because even though I grew up with a geek dad and am pretty geeky myself, I never got the hang of Pac-Man...

Click to collapse



Banned for not acknowledging the importance of Pacman.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned for not acknowledging the importance of Pacman.

Click to collapse



Banned for not acknowledging diversity. I was pretty good at Tetris though...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not acknowledging diversity. I was pretty good at Tetris though...

Click to collapse



Banned for dropping blocks


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for dropping blocks

Click to collapse



Banned because I got 14/15 in calculus.... how it happened? don't ask me


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for dropping blocks

Click to collapse



Banned because the 4x1 block is the most powerful weapon in any video game. Ever.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the 4x1 block is the most powerful weapon in any video game. Ever.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking blocks are powerful.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for thinking blocks are powerful.

Click to collapse



Banned because it is. On most screens, it has the potential of wiping away at least 20% of enemy forces if used right. Others can barely manage 15%. Show me any weapon that comes close and I'll wipe your legs.



husam666 said:


> Banned because I got 14/15 in calculus.... how it happened? don't ask me

Click to collapse



Banned because 14/15 ain't bad at all. I suppose that's good news and some congratulations is in order? I wonder if they have beer in your country...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is. On most screens, it has the potential of wiping away at least 20% of enemy forces if used right. Others can barely manage 15%. Show me any weapon that comes close and I'll wipe your legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because 14/15 ain't bad at all. I suppose that's good news and some congratulations is in order? I wonder if they have beer in your country...

Click to collapse



Banned because calculus and beer go hand in hand.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because calculus and beer go hand in hand.

Click to collapse








Banned for implying that Ballmer's Peak applies to Calculus.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for implying that Ballmer's Peak applies to Calculus.

Click to collapse



Banned for implying alcohol can be explained by calculus.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for implying alcohol can be explained by calculus.

Click to collapse



Banned because alcohol is inexplicable. So I agree with your statement


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because alcohol is inexplicable. So I agree with your statement

Click to collapse



Banned for being understanding


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being understanding

Click to collapse



Banned because it's dinnertime and I'm still at my desk... time to call it a day.


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned because you call it a day. And because I connot think of any more reasons to ban somebody for something


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

And by the way: I'm ultimately banning the OP for making us ban each other in this thread. It's a complete nonsense.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> And by the way: I'm ultimately banning the OP for making us ban each other in this thread. It's a complete nonsense.

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont drink, double ban because the op abandoned this thread.
triple ban because it was pure luck


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because you call it a day. And because I connot think of any more reasons to ban somebody for something

Click to collapse



Banned because its my birthday!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because its my birthday!

Click to collapse



Happy birthday ban


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned because we should congratulate you. Or banned because you lie to us (depens on whether it is really your birthday or not).


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because we should congratulate you. Or banned because you lie to us (depens on whether it is really your birthday or not).

Click to collapse



banned because hes not lying


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned because you had the motivation to verify it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because its my birthday!

Click to collapse



































Happy Birthday BAN!!!! 

I also have another image but it's NSFW so I'll just give the link 
http://loscuatroojos.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/happy-birthday1.jpg


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Happy Birthday BAN!!!!
> 
> I also have another image but it's NSFW so I'll just give the link
> http://loscuatroojos.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/happy-birthday1.jpg

Click to collapse



Banned for posting that link


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting that link

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought people would like it


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 28, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I thought people would like it

Click to collapse



Damn... almost picture perfect of my last birthday... except there were more of them 

EDIT: Banned for posting pics that made me forgot to ban you!


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 28, 2010)

would you kindly allow meh to ban you for forgeting to bad someone???


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

ClementNg23 said:


> would you kindly allow meh to ban you for forgeting to bad someone???

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word "kindly" while banning the person above you for forgetting to ban someone.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Yeh is bad for trying to bad someone esle...does it make sense??

Click to collapse



Badded for copying hib


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Badded for copying hib

Click to collapse



Banned for not copying hib


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

And I ban you simply because I want to.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> And I ban you simply because I want to.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are always without reasons


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are always without reasons

Click to collapse



Banned because if I want to ban someone that's a good point.

oh sorry, mixed up some threads


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because if I want to ban someone that's a good point.
> 
> oh sorry, mixed up some threads

Click to collapse



Banned for mixing threads. Double banned for being sorry


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for mixing threads. Double banned for being sorry

Click to collapse



good point oh eemmmhhh I mean ban!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> good point oh eemmmhhh I mean ban!

Click to collapse



thats when altae

got banned like...


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> thats when altae
> 
> got banned like...

Click to collapse



I ban you because you threaten to ban me. It's not nice to ban people, therefore you're banned.

And yes, it is a good point.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> I ban you because you threaten to ban me. It's not nice to ban people, therefore you're banned.
> 
> And yes, it is a good point.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that this is just a circle of life  Some get banned and others thrive off of banning. And then there are others who sacrifice their bans to Thor! God of ban! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> I feels like you like getting banned by me 'nana
> Who's stalking who??

Click to collapse



Stalker ban! Obviously you're stalking me because I'm the one who bans first....M_T_Stalker 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned for not noticing he indeed visited his thread and posted their.





M_T_M said:


> OT: have you visited the thread made in you honor? It's called "Missing"
> 
> Back to topic...banned for containing high amounts of potassium

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for not noticing he indeed visited his thread and posted their.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 19:00, I just left the office and I'm in a train now on my way home.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because it's 19:00, I just left the office and I'm in a train now on my way home.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving all of the stalkers on xda *cough* M_T_M *cough* the info they need to stalk you! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because it's 19:00, I just left the office and I'm in a train now on my way home.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us all that crap.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for giving all of the stalkers on xda *cough* M_T_M *cough* the info they need to stalk you!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for posting before me.


Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for posting before me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for allowing a banana to beat you to the punch 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned for being a banana!

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for allowing a banana to beat you to the punch
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse




Banned because your a bannana.


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because your a bannana.

Click to collapse



Banned because your to slow


Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned because your to slow
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of Sonic The Hedgehog...

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned because your to slow
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's quality that matters and not speed.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because it's quality that matters and not speed.

Click to collapse



Banned because sometimes having speed is quality  haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because sometimes having speed is quality  haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for being young while I am old and slow!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for being young while I am old and slow!

Click to collapse



Banned because the young people rule the world! Mwahahahaha! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the young people rule the world! Mwahahahaha!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because that really does scare me... so banned for causing me to be induced with fear as well!!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because that really does scare me... so banned for causing me to be induced with fear as well!!

Click to collapse



Banned because sadly it scares me too! And I'm young haha 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for telling us all that crap.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for calling his life crap.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because sadly it scares me too! And I'm young haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because without old people, wed never have old farts or 13 year olds.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> banned for having to opposite thumbs...learn to type

Click to collapse



Banned for being old.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being old.

Click to collapse



banned says the old guy with stupid birthday hat


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned says the old guy with stupid birthday hat

Click to collapse



Banned for calling his hat stupid.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for calling his life crap.

Click to collapse



Banned for defending my life. But thanks anyway


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for calling his hat stupid.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing Charles Darwin.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not knowing Charles Darwin.

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the history's biggest idiot

well, after Justin Beiber


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mentioning the history's biggest idiot
> 
> well, after Justin Beiber

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting Darwin


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

And generally: I'm banning each and everyone of you for still beeing here banning each other.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> And generally: I'm banning each and everyone of you for still beeing here banning each other.

Click to collapse



Banned for cutting in


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for cutting in

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing me to cut in as and when I please.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned for not allowing me to cut in as and when I please.

Click to collapse



Banned because cutting is a bad thing....

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because cutting is a bad thing....
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



especially if it was cutting bananas


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> especially if it was cutting bananas

Click to collapse



Yes! Especially if it was cutting nanas! Banned for giving me banana related nightmares! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## altae (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> especially if it was cutting bananas

Click to collapse



Banned because you did not ban anybody and because I like cutting and eating bananas


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG ban!


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> OMG ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for having Metallica in your signature - they haven't been a decent band since Cliff died and Jason left the band


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for having Metallica in your signature - they haven't been a decent band since Cliff died and Jason left the band

Click to collapse



Banned because i only listen to their old songs


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i only listen to their old songs

Click to collapse



Banned so I can take off the prior ban for having Metallica in your sig then


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> OMG ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning yourself!

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned so I can take off the prior ban for having Metallica in your sig then

Click to collapse



Unbanned for having a awesome super droid for a avatar

Banned for not cracking the Droid X boot loader!


Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Unbanned for having a awesome super droid for a avatar
> 
> Banned for not cracking the Droid X boot loader!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because WTF are you talking about?


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because WTF are you talking about?

Click to collapse



Banned - because I can't ban the prior ban-ee - I'm not a developer and he obviously doesn't know I own a Samsung Captivate


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned because you guys are too serious... Haaa

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned because you guys are too serious... Haaa
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because here's a joke: ur an iphone


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because here's a joke: ur an iphone

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not a joke! That's an insult! Haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's not a joke! That's an insult! Haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because of this


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 28, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because of this

Click to collapse



Banned because I watched that... and didn't laugh.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 28, 2010)

Banned because u watched it haha 





avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I watched that... and didn't laugh.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because u watched it haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because its past your bedtime


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for trying to be a parental figure

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for trying to be a parental figure
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I just sent my dad to the train station.


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I just sent my dad to the train station.

Click to collapse



Banned for sending him rather than taking him.. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for sending him rather than taking him..
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a lump on my shin from falling up the stairs  Haha!


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I have a lump on my shin from falling up the stairs  Haha!

Click to collapse



Banned for not unleashing chuck norris on the stairs..

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for not unleashing chuck norris on the stairs..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because the Chuck Norris meme is old.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the Chuck Norris meme is old.

Click to collapse



Banned because Chuck Norris is overplayed, beat like a dead horse, and should be dropped like a hot potato!

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris is overplayed, beat like a dead horse, and should be dropped like a hot potato!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because my thoughts exactly!!

Click to collapse



Banned for letting me read your thoughts! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for letting me read your thoughts!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because no one should read my thoughts.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because no one should read my thoughts.

Click to collapse



Banned because no one reads your thoughts...not even you! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no one reads your thoughts...not even you!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because the two of you need to get a room.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the two of you need to get a room.

Click to collapse



Banned because you know they need a room!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because you know they need a room!

Click to collapse



Banned because were all in a room.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because were all in a room.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a metaphorical room.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's a metaphorical room.

Click to collapse



Banned because metaphors don't exist in the substantial existance of our lives or even in the computer world! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because metaphors don't exist in the substantial existance of our lives or even in the computer world!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because metaphors exist in english class.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because metaphors don't exist in the substantial existance of our lives or even in the computer world!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for going all philosophical on me.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for going all philosophical on me.

Click to collapse



Banned because I beat you.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I beat you.

Click to collapse



Banned for going against the beat


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for going against the beat

Click to collapse



Banned for beating against the ban  It's because of people like you ban got his name changed and moved to a different country. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for beating against the ban  It's because of people like you ban got his name changed and moved to a different country.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for complicating the ban.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for complicating the ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because things are getting complicated.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because things are getting complicated.

Click to collapse



Banned because things are always more fun and exciting when they are complicated 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because things are always more fun and exciting when they are complicated
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because there is such thing as beauty in simplicity


----------



## copenhagen (Dec 29, 2010)

Chainfire said:


> Banned for summoning me here, and quite frankly, being here since 2005. You've had your time - out you go!

Click to collapse



Id like to +1 this remark.  05 and all. But I've been BANNED.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

copenhagen said:


> Id like to +1 this remark.  05 and all. But I've been BANNED.

Click to collapse



BANNED for liking his remark and being here for 5+ years.... Oh, and being banned


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> BANNED for liking his remark and being here for 5+ years.... Oh, and being banned

Click to collapse



Banned for taking out your llama picture. Somehow, I miss it.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> BANNED for liking his remark and being here for 5+ years.... Oh, and being banned

Click to collapse



Banned for emphasizing banned! You remind me of Jacky Gleeson!  BANNED! RIGHT IN THE KISSER!

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for emphasizing banned! You remind me of Jackey Gleeson!  BANNED! RIGHT IN THE KISSER!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing Jackey Gleeson (whoever that is) into the mix!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for bringing Jackey Gleeson (whoever that is) into the mix!

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for bringing Jackey Gleeson (whoever that is) into the mix!

Click to collapse



Banned for lying! You know who Jackey Gleeson is! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

copenhagen said:


> Id like to +1 this remark.  05 and all. But I've been BANNED.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a rednecks delight.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being a rednecks delight.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying redneck! Be politically correct! They are called hicks! Jk 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for saying redneck! Be politically correct! They are called hicks! Jk
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for improper useage of the word hick. Have you ever seen the back of a rednecks truck? What does it say? "Redneck"


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for saying redneck! Be politically correct! They are called hicks! Jk
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for owning an HD2!


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for owning an HD2!

Click to collapse



banned because u took my avatar


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because u took my avatar

Click to collapse



Banned cause you took my avatar pic!  ™


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cause you took my avatar pic!  ™

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't argue with drama llama.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you don't argue with drama llama.

Click to collapse



banned because i just did o what now!!!......can i haz some candy??


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i just did o what now!!!......can i haz some candy??

Click to collapse



Tomorrow. You're 13, you shouldn't eat before bed.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i just did o what now!!!......can i haz some candy??

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Tomorrow. You're 13, you shouldn't eat before bed.

Click to collapse



banned for forgetting to ban me


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Tomorrow. You're 13, you shouldn't eat before bed.

Click to collapse



Banned for letting your children stay up so late. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for letting your children stay up so late.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because Im not your father.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because Im not your father.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was talking about T.C.P not me! Don't misinterpret! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because Im not your father.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your not his father!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz your not his father!

Click to collapse



Banned because I beat you to the ban 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz your not his father!

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking of fathers.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz your not his father!

Click to collapse



banned for starting this drama bout the star


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for speaking of fathers.

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking of speakers!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for speaking of fathers.

Click to collapse



Banned because you were the one who first started speaking of fathers.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you were the one who first started speaking of fathers.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because you continue.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you continue.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have multiple lives! I racked up enough points to get alot of continues! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have multiple lives! I racked up enough points to get alot of continues!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating a cat.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have multiple lives! I racked up enough points to get alot of continues!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for being on XDA at this time!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for impersonating a cat.

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining how I'm like a cat which makes no sense! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not explaining how I'm like a cat which makes no sense!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for having extra lives.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for being on XDA at this time!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's only 12 o'clock here! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not explaining how I'm like a cat which makes no sense!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you really are impersonating a cat..... creepily true....


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz you really are impersonating a cat..... creepily true....

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a banana not a cat! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm a banana not a cat!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned cuz we need to get some professional help over here.....


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz we need to get some professional help over here.....

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a professional therapist! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm a professional therapist!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned cause we need to convert you to Dramallamanism! (and for thinking a therapist can cure a lifelong depression which caused you into acting like a cat to help you cope with drama when you really need dr. phil)


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cause we need to convert you to Dramallamanism! (and for thinking a therapist can cure a lifelong depression which caused you into acting like a cat to help you cope with drama when you really need dr. phil)

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of my deep depression.... I'm going to make a fruit salad and eat my relatives.

Ps: Dr.Phil is a P.O.S! He's a waste of human life! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reminding me of my deep depression.... I'm going to make a fruit salad and eat my relatives.
> 
> Ps: Dr.Phil is a P.O.S! He's a waste of human life!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for sniffing the random shoppers at wal-mart!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for sniffing the random shoppers at wal-mart!

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't help it!  They all smell so good! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can't help it!  They all smell so good!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for your odd taste in shoppers.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for your odd taste in shoppers.

Click to collapse



Banned for judging my tastes in shoppers....

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned cuz I forgot your post and I dunno how to use this app

EDIT. I here by ban you for saying things about shoppers ta da 

Sent from my phone using the real annoying app...


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because metaphors don't exist in the substantial existance of our lives or even in the computer world!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for getting existential on us.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for getting existential on us.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding this thread  It's called ban the person above you...not ban whomever you please  It's okay you are forgiven....this time 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned because forgiven is NEVER forgotten.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because forgiven is NEVER forgotten.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a very poetic person. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you are a very poetic person.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because I read more than I write. And I hope to be a writer someday. Or at least an English Language Wrangler of some sort.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I read more than I write. And I hope to be a writer someday. Or at least an English Language Wrangler of some sort.

Click to collapse



Doesn't everybody read more than they write?  

Banned for wrangling words, that there is illegal in this town boy 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Doesn't everybody read more than they write?
> 
> Banned for wrangling words, that there is illegal in this town boy
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because it is supposed to go in line with "I listen more than I speak"... I was referring more to the ratio of words read/heard vs words written/spoken. My fave writer alludes that reading is more important than writing. Case in point; the crap Piers Anthony regurgitates onto travesties called books... 

*shudders*


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is supposed to go in line with "I listen more than I speak"... I was referring more to the ratio of words read/heard vs words written/spoken. My fave writer alludes that reading is more important than writing. Case in point; the crap Piers Anthony regurgitates onto travesties called books...
> 
> *shudders*

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing ratios into this.


----------



## MasDroid (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned because i have nothing funny to say... :c(

Sent from my HTC Desire using eMIUI


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

MasDroid said:


> Banned because i have nothing funny to say... :c(
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using eMIUI

Click to collapse



Banned for your shortage of sayings. Double ban for your clown nose sad face. Lol


----------



## MasDroid (Dec 29, 2010)

Lmao... Banned because Stone Cold said so! 

Sent from my HTC Desire using eMIUI


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

MasDroid said:


> Lmao... Banned because Stone Cold said so!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using eMIUI

Click to collapse



Single,  double,  and triple banned because you used a wrestling as a ban.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Single,  double,  and triple banned because you used a wrestling as a ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because wrestling is fake. It is entertainment, not sports.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because wrestling is fake. It is entertainment, not sports.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that that that that was wrong


----------



## altae (Dec 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying that that that that was wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for not accepting that someone thinks something is wrong


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 29, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned for not accepting that someone thinks something is wrong

Click to collapse



Banned because tl;dr.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because tl;dr.

Click to collapse



Banned because you need typing lessons


----------



## Jbcarrera (Dec 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you need typing lessons

Click to collapse



Banned for being banned coming back and getting banned again and again


Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jbcarrera said:


> Banned for being banned coming back and getting banned again and again
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell

Click to collapse



Banned because of this
double ban because you can get a free HD2


----------



## Jbcarrera (Dec 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because of this
> double ban because you can get a free HD2

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning a trash phone like the HD2

Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jbcarrera said:


> Banned for mentioning a trash phone like the HD2
> 
> Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell

Click to collapse



Banned for hating HD2


----------



## Jbcarrera (Dec 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating HD2

Click to collapse



Banned for making me feel bad


Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'ed at your profile pic


----------



## Jbcarrera (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for failing to post in a timely manner





MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I lol'ed at your profile pic

Click to collapse





Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell


----------



## altae (Dec 29, 2010)

Jbcarrera said:


> Banned for failing to post in a timely manner
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell

Click to collapse



Banned because it is not up to you to decide when is the right time to ban someone


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because it is not up to you to decide when is the right time to ban someone

Click to collapse



Banned because I just rooted desire z


----------



## Jbcarrera (Dec 29, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because it is not up to you to decide when is the right time to ban someone

Click to collapse



Banned for playing cop

Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell


----------



## Jbcarrera (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned cause I can't do that





husam666 said:


> Banned because I just rooted desire z

Click to collapse





Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jbcarrera said:


> Banned cause I can't do that
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell

Click to collapse



Banned because with the power i just gave you,YOU CAN!


----------



## Jbcarrera (Dec 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because with the power i just gave you,YOU CAN!

Click to collapse



Banned Because i still can't due to the Desire Z not being available in the U.S.
BTW touch pro2 good phone winmo6.5 total garbage polluting touchpro2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned because I can't.... I've just tried Dan's suggestion which was to shout at it and put it on youtube.... It didnt work


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

And BANNED becuase your sig fooled me again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

Also banned because I notice you're lagging behind me and llama with 140 so im going to get you too 200    Your welcome

Again banned because I lol'ed at your avatar on your profile


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also banned because I notice you're lagging behind me and llama with 140 so im going to get you too 200    Your welcome
> 
> Again banned because I lol'ed at your avatar on your profile

Click to collapse



Banned for being ahead.


----------



## altae (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being ahead.

Click to collapse



Banned because I sit in my office and I'm absolutely not in a mood to do so.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because I sit in my office and I'm absolutely not in a mood to do so.

Click to collapse



Banned because my son is forcing me to watch Sesame Street.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because my son is forcing me to watch Sesame Street.

Click to collapse



Banned as I'd rather watch Sesame Street then be here at work.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned as I'd rather watch Sesame Street then be here at work.

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I agree

Click to collapse



Banned because there are links in the tags
thank ban to MAX and a real thanks too


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I agree

Click to collapse



Banned again because my lil' guy is at home sleeping instead of watching Sesame Street with me!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned again because my lil' guy is at home sleeping instead of watching Sesame Street with me!

Click to collapse



Banned because your work wont allow you to be. How old is he? My sons almost 3.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because your work wont allow you to be. How old is he? My sons almost 3.

Click to collapse



cutting in ban


----------



## altae (Dec 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> cutting in ban

Click to collapse



Banned as a result of banning someone else.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> cutting in ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'ed when I saw those links in the tags of lots of threads  You tricked me again  And I will now copy you


----------



## altae (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I lol'ed when I saw those links in the tags of lots of threads  You tricked me again  And I will now copy you

Click to collapse



Banned for your intention to copy something. Sure he got a copy right.


----------



## MasDroid (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for playing in a band that was already banned from playing in a banned location. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using eMIUI


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for not looking at this *thread™*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

TRAP^^^^^^^^^  

It is I swear


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> TRAP^^^^^^^^^
> 
> It is I swear

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling us what this trap is! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

This is an *IMPORTANT* message, for anyone getting tricked by these links click *HERE* to report it

 loool


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> This is an *IMPORTANT* message, for anyone getting tricked by these links click *HERE* to report it
> 
> loool

Click to collapse



Yes, please click the "HERE" that I quoted


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

Trickery  

I can't belive for how many of these I still fool for


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Trickery
> 
> I can't belive for how many of these I still fool for

Click to collapse



Here's one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Here's one

Click to collapse



Lies... 

BTW Nice Avatar... Wonder who made that 

It even still has a badly drawn MN at the bottom right


----------



## altae (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lies...
> 
> BTW Nice Avatar... Wonder who made that
> 
> It even still has a badly drawn MN at the bottom right

Click to collapse



Everybody that did not ban with his/ her post get's banned.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

altae said:


> Everybody that did not ban with his/ her post get's banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because of this site


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because of this site

Click to collapse



Banned because of this! 







This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because of this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you only ever post when on your phone


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you only ever post when on your phone

Click to collapse



Banned because my computer is too far away! Laziness reigns supreme in my domain! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because your work wont allow you to be. How old is he? My sons almost 3.

Click to collapse



Banned so I can answer...7 mos. :~)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 29, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned so I can answer...7 mos. :~)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning just to answer!

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for banning just to answer!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I want a Nexus One! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I want a Nexus One!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



 HD2>Nexus one

Banned because thats a  downgrade  Trust me


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> HD2>Nexus one
> 
> Banned because thats a  downgrade  Trust me

Click to collapse



Banned for convincing me that the Hd2 > Nexus One  The only real difference I see is a smaller screen on the N1.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for convincing me that the Hd2 > Nexus One  The only real difference I see is a smaller screen on the N1.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse




Banned for forgettin N1=1OS HD2 = loads


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for forgettin N1=1OS HD2 = loads

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing N1 = Stable Hd2 = Unstable!  Robo-voice is a huge pain in the ass. Plus! Battery life...doesn't last as long using Android. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing N1 = Stable Hd2 = Unstable!  Robo-voice is a huge pain in the ass. Plus! Battery life...doesn't last as long using Android.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting a G2/Desire Z then


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for not being able to root ur dezire z/G2 and use cm7 alpha r12 lol 





MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not getting a G2/Desire Z then

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for not being able to root ur dezire z/G2 and use cm7 alpha r12 lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't need to root haha  My builds are already rooted. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't need to root haha  My builds are already rooted.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for "uber geeking" during a Ban (plus if you have the IQ of a bannana you'd know you don't need to Root before installing a new ROM - just keep the CWM update.zip on your SDCard  )


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned so I can answer...7 mos. :~)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned because I don't miss those days. My son had horrible colic. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for "uber geeking" during a Ban (plus if you have the IQ of a bannana you'd know you don't need to Root before installing a new ROM - just keep the CWM update.zip on your SDCard  )

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone is 100% stock again. 
I have to exchange it Friday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for "uber geeking" during a Ban (plus if you have the IQ of a bannana you'd know you don't need to Root before installing a new ROM - just keep the CWM update.zip on your SDCard  )

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm using an hd2 there is no need for that! Besides this is a developing site! I'm allowed to geek 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

Banned for being correct!  - Also so I can answer - no Colic here thank ye gods!


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because my phone is 100% stock again.
> I have to exchange it Friday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to exchange my Captivate too due to random shutdown junk.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I have to exchange my Captivate too due to random shutdown junk.

Click to collapse



banned because you didnt get the iPhone ( it only does evrything)


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you didnt get the iPhone ( it only does evrything)

Click to collapse



Banned....you deserve to be politically executed! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned....you deserve to be politically executed!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned......... and why is that?


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned......... and why is that?

Click to collapse



Banned because you suggested an iphone  Those things cause DC! But of course I wouldn't let you get publicly executed. 

(DC = Developers cancer)

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you suggested an iphone  Those things cause DC! But of course I wouldn't let you get publicly executed.
> 
> (DC = Developers cancer)
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned myself because i realize what i suggested was wrong... now i will go and hang my self .....


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you didnt get the iPhone ( it only does evrything)

Click to collapse



Banned because you have horrible decision making skills. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you have horrible decision making skills.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for pointed out the already pointed out! Your ban will be swift and painless.....alas I lie 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you have horrible decision making skills.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because it was toward your failing captivate lol jk


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I have to exchange my Captivate too due to random shutdown junk.

Click to collapse



Banned because random shutdowns are the devil. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because random shutdowns are the devil.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because foosball is the devil! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because foosball is the devil!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because girls are the devil. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because girls are the devil.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Waterboy was an awesome movie! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Waterboy was an awesome movie!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because water sucks! It really really sucks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because water sucks! It really really sucks!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because alligators are so angry because they has all those teeths but no toothbrush to brush their teeths! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because alligators are so angry because they has all those teeths but no toothbrush to brush their teeths!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Haha I forgot what movie that was from <-- Banned for that reason


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha I forgot what movie that was from <-- Banned for that reason

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that all of it was from Waterboy 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing that all of it was from Waterboy
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because i want to meet a bubble boy


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i want to meet a bubble boy

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish I could live in a bubble. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wish I could live in a bubble.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because i accidently thanked you ugh


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i accidently thanked you ugh

Click to collapse



Banned because I never accidentally did that haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never accidentally did that haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because im mad right now because i thanked you for no reason lol


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never accidentally did that haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because im mad right now because i thanked you for no reason lol

Click to collapse



Banned for not because swype makes me laugh! Like your wasted thanks! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not because swype makes me laugh! Like your wasted thanks!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because swype is the sh*t


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because swype is the sh*t

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree with you but I still laugh because when I type banned it types banged 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I agree with you but I still laugh because when I type banned it types banged
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because there shouldn't be any banging going on


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I agree with you but I still laugh because when I type banned it types banged
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because you are right i just tried it lol


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you are right i just tried it lol

Click to collapse




Banned because you didn't tell us what your first was like. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you didn't tell us what your first was like.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being all personal 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you didn't tell us what your first was like.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cuz its not your birthday anymore and ima drop the lawsuit on you now


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz its not your birthday anymore and ima drop the lawsuit on you now

Click to collapse



Banned because God isn't real. Neither is dramallamaism

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you didn't tell us what your first was like.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a first 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 29, 2010)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for not having a first
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining this. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for not having a first
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because there is only a last not a first!  

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not explaining this.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cuz now you know how twitch feels when you called him a cat (even though he still needs dr. phil)


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz now you know how twitch feels when you called him a cat (even though he still needs dr. phil)

Click to collapse



banned for bringing up Dr. Phil again


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for bringing up Dr. Phil again

Click to collapse



Banned because a Dr.Phil is a waste of a human life! He should have been a seagull! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because a Dr.Phil is a waste of a human life! He should have been a seagull!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned for saying the same thing twice, be creative


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for saying the same thing twice, be creative

Click to collapse



Banned because I never said he should have been a seagull! Remember things when you say that they happen! Haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never said he should have been a seagull! Remember things when you say that they happen! Haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned for correcting me, but u are right


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for correcting me, but u are right

Click to collapse



Banned for doubting the banana! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for doubting the banana!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because its not my fault im scared of bananas


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for doubting the banana!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for being a banana


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for being a banana

Click to collapse



Banned for being fruit racist! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being fruit racist!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because racism is awesome  jk


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 29, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because racism is awesome  jk

Click to collapse



Banned because there is a team llama?!  GASP! Someone make a team twitchy banana picture! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there is a team llama?!  GASP! Someone make a team twitchy banana picture!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned for trying to make a team  


lmao


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 29, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there is a team llama?!  GASP! Someone make a team twitchy banana picture!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for not joining team llama (we are 3 members strong!)


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for not joining team llama (we are 3 members strong!)

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't! I am Thor! Banana god of ban!  

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can't! I am Thor! Banana god of ban!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because here you go


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because here you go

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh I think I'm too lazy to make a team and change my picture!  I guess I'll ally myself with team llama haha Who is the opposing team? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me laugh I think I'm too lazy to make a team and change my picture!  I guess I'll ally myself with team llama haha Who is the opposing team?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because we are recruiting members to take over xda


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because we are recruiting members to take over xda

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not a reason to ban someone  Oh...? What happens when we take over xda? I'm intrigued haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me laugh I think I'm too lazy to make a team and change my picture!  I guess I'll ally myself with team llama haha Who is the opposing team?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



The rallying team is flyboy  He's erks me...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because I own 0.0000001% of ipd  (jk )


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I own 0.0000001% of ipd  (jk )

Click to collapse



banned for not telling us about this IPD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not telling us about this IPD

Click to collapse



Banned because Im a mod there  and repo manager  http://repo.iphone-developers.com/ scroll down  (the repo is not released yet and is a wip from me scabes and the deansta


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Im a mod there  and repo manager  http://repo.iphone-developers.com/ scroll down  (the repo is not released yet and is a wip from me scabes and the deansta

Click to collapse



banned for being associated with anything iPhone


----------



## dïnnïra (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Im a mod there  and repo manager  http://repo.iphone-developers.com/ scroll down  (the repo is not released yet and is a wip from me scabes and the deansta

Click to collapse



Banned for posting here 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for being associated with anything iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not all bad... Look at this app  It launches beer's at you  So I had to write an article 
http://iphone-developers.com/news/want-to-fire-beer-across-your-room-theres-an-app-for-that


----------



## altae (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because you wrote an article. And banned because you havn't seen a doctor yet.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because you wrote an article. And banned because you havn't seen a doctor yet.

Click to collapse



banned for suggesting to see a doctor when nothing is wrong!!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for suggesting to see a doctor when nothing is wrong!!

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting Dr.Phake to me when I'm perfectly insane...I mean sane..

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 30, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because you wrote an article. And banned because you havn't seen a doctor yet.

Click to collapse


----------



## altae (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because doctors need labor  too to make a living.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to poop! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


>

Click to collapse



banned because everytime your enemy post you say nothing


----------



## altae (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because everytime your enemy post you say nothing

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm no enemy. Only having fun.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because I'm no enemy. Only having fun.

Click to collapse



banned because our leader say you are the enemy


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because our leader say you are the enemy

Click to collapse



Yea, he's an enemy.... ATTACK!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because our leader say you are the enemy

Click to collapse



Banned for not informing people who the enemies are 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not informing people who the enemies are
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because if you would have been posting with us you would no who the enemies are


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because if you would have been posting with us you would no who the enemies are

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting me know where the group is posting! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not letting me know where the group is posting!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned for not seeing our names all over the off-topic section lol


----------



## altae (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because you label other posters "enemies" only because the Führer says.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned because you label other posters "enemies" only because the Führer says.

Click to collapse



Banned because that reminded me of FMA 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that reminded me of FMA
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because WTF is fma?

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned because WTF is fma?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Fullmetal Alchemist  It's an anime! It has German people in it...

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## rr5678 (Dec 30, 2010)

Forgot something a long time ago...



MacaronyMax said:


> F*** ME!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because no thanks 

goodbye again


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Forgot something a long time ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving us again! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

rr5678 said:


> Forgot something a long time ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha!   


Welcome Ban.... If you don't stay in this thread... atleast join our crew


----------



## poontab (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned for Luke Perry's sake


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

poontab said:


> Banned for Luke Perry's sake

Click to collapse



Banned because.....dayum! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because.....dayum!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for not embracing the Llama Team 

Shame on you! Until you are able to embrace us your suspended


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for not embracing the Llama Team
> 
> Shame on you! Until you are able to embrace us your suspended

Click to collapse



Am i missing something???


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for not embracing the Llama Team
> 
> Shame on you! Until you are able to embrace us your suspended

Click to collapse



I will! But I can't do it when I have a ornery sister on the computer!  Don't suspend me! 

Banned....for not giving me more time! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## poontab (Dec 30, 2010)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for not embracing the Llama Team
> 
> Shame on you! Until you are able to embrace us your suspended

Click to collapse



Banned for touching Kevin Sorbo


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> I will! But I can't do it when I have a ornery sister on the computer!  Don't suspend me!
> 
> Banned....for not giving me more time!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned cause I gave you ten minutes!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> I will! But I can't do it when I have a ornery sister on the computer!  Don't suspend me!
> 
> Banned....for not giving me more time!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Am i missing something??


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Am i missing something??

Click to collapse



Banned for missing something!


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Am i missing something??

Click to collapse



Banned because you are! Obviously haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you are! Obviously haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at my idiocy


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for laughing at my idiocy

Click to collapse



Banned for being an idiot!  jk

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for laughing at my idiocy

Click to collapse



Banned for your idiocy!

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being an idiot!  jk
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me again, and calling him idiot!

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for beating me again, and calling him idiot!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for letting me beat you!  That's gross haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because I just got an extra holiday, thanks to the Malaysian football team. Only good reason to cheer them


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I just got an extra holiday, thanks to the Malaysian football team. Only good reason to cheer them

Click to collapse



Banned for getting an extra holiday for football! That's a lame excuse for a holiday haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for getting an extra holiday for football! That's a lame excuse for a holiday haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Lame excuse it may be, extra holiday not to be sniffed at.

The farce is strong with this one, be banned he is.

This post is brought to you courtesy of HP-Compaq and Google.


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Lame excuse it may be, extra holiday not to be sniffed at.
> 
> The farce is strong with this one, be banned he is.
> 
> This post is brought to you courtesy of HP-Compaq and Google.

Click to collapse



Banned for drinking premium rice wine.....


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Lame excuse it may be, extra holiday not to be sniffed at.
> 
> The farce is strong with this one, be banned he is.
> 
> This post is brought to you courtesy of HP-Compaq and Google.

Click to collapse



banned for talking like yoda u are


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for drinking premium rice wine.....

Click to collapse



banned because something is wrong with you avatars ears


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because something is wrong with you avatars ears

Click to collapse



Banned because your llama ears are limp haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for drinking premium rice wine.....

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't drink... vine.



T.C.P said:


> banned for talking like yoda u are

Click to collapse



Concentrate, you must. Find the the inner ban, you have to.



T.C.P said:


> banned because something is wrong with you avatars ears

Click to collapse



Ban because... Yeah... looks like *gasp* tentacles... wonder if it was inspired in Japan.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your llama ears are limp haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because that (object) wasn't what she said


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your llama ears are limp haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banannad because you are a banana.............


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> banannad because you are a banana.............

Click to collapse



banned because thats been said a million times already lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned with my left hand thumb....yep, it's that easy

Click to collapse



Banned because my boss is not back from lunch


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because my boss is not back from lunch

Click to collapse



banned because he is doing it with the secretary


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because he is doing it with the secretary

Click to collapse



Banned because then the secretary would need... vaseline, a new massage chair (on account of her back), probably some botox, and some other stuff. He would need euthanasia.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because then the secretary would need... vaseline, a new massage chair (on account of her back), probably some botox, and some other stuff. He would need euthanasia.

Click to collapse



banned because she already has all that


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because she already has all that

Click to collapse



Banned because how would you know?


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because how would you know?

Click to collapse



banned because everyone at work knows


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because everyone at work knows

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not everybody then


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm not everybody then

Click to collapse



banned for not being informed at to what is goin on at your job :/ lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not being informed at to what is goin on at your job :/ lol

Click to collapse



Banned because it was not part of the official HR briefing package.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it was not part of the official HR briefing package.

Click to collapse



banned because it was, didnt you read the fine print?


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because it was, didnt you read the fine print?

Click to collapse



Banned because definitely not in the package. I thrashed it out with three directors over months of meeting and typed it out myself. Also inserted pretty pictures of lolcats and de-motivational posters but they were cut from the final edition.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because definitely not in the package. I thrashed it out with three directors over months of meeting and typed it out myself. Also inserted pretty pictures of lolcats and de-motivational posters but they were cut from the final edition.

Click to collapse



banned because that me lol
double banned because you and i are the only ones on this off-topic lmao


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because I am teh awesomest in teh world.


----------



## umhowaboutno (Dec 30, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I am teh awesomest in teh world.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having any proof! 


Sent from my froyo loco Hero!


----------



## JimJam707 (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because I don't need any damn proof.
'nuff said.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I don't need any damn proof.
> 'nuff said.

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody here think that they are is The Miz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everybody here think that they are is The Miz

Click to collapse



Banned because Only team llama are... And hello our new temp


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Only team llama are... And hello our new temp

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a good look at my avatar


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not having a good look at my avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because I have  That's why your a temp.. Need to confirm with llama


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I have  That's why your a temp.. Need to confirm with llama

Click to collapse



banned because he better confirm it


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because every member must agree on who gets in am I do not  jk. :


husam666 said:


> banned because he better confirm it

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because you must fear the Ginger! (My avatar > then your avatar even if it is Team Llama)


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> banned because he better confirm it

Click to collapse



Banned because if he doesn't you're going to be a poser. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because of idle hands!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because of idle hands!

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't seen that movie in years. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because I'm only 13 and don't no what were talking about 


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I haven't seen that movie in years.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I'm only 13 and don't no what were talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I guess you take English when your 14 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because you are right in high school 


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I guess you take English when your 14
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because you are right in high school
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't skip grades.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because that is in heard of these days 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you didn't skip grades.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because that is in heard of these days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you are T.C.P.!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because you are T.C.P.!

Click to collapse



Banned for a SICK BURN!!! OUCH!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for a SICK BURN!!! OUCH!

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling pain. A real man never feels pain.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for feeling pain. A real man never feels pain.

Click to collapse



Banned because real men love their wife. <bumper sticker


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because real men love their wife. <bumper sticker

Click to collapse



Banned for loving a wife. Onegina is a disease that must be eradicated.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned for been correct 





sakai4eva said:


> Banned for feeling pain. A real man never feels pain.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for loving a wife. Onegina is a disease that must be eradicated.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the cure, the Alabama Hot Pocket. < Urban Dictionary if you dare.


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not knowing the cure, the Alabama Hot Pocket. < Urban Dictionary if you dare.

Click to collapse



Banned for using latex!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for using latex!

Click to collapse



Banned for being unsanitary


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for using latex!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to play the Russian Roulette version of "lets pro-create"


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because if he doesn't you're going to be a poser.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I just heard that I have no sig and I can't be sure cuz I'm on my mobile 

Stupid clown

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned for insulting the clown 





husam666 said:


> Banned because I just heard that I have no sig and I can't be sure cuz I'm on my mobile
> 
> Stupid clown
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just heard that I have no sig and I can't be sure cuz I'm on my mobile
> 
> Stupid clown
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because everybody knows that the bird is the word 


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not knowing.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not knowing.

Click to collapse



Banned for not clicking on my avatar

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## Zalastax (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not clicking on my avatar
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



Banned for having a signature that leads to itself!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not clicking on my avatar
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know how to click


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned

10char.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned
> 
> 10char.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a 10 char

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning a 10 char
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



Banned for being evil!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for being evil!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you're not.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because he is I mean look at those tentacles. 


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for thinking you're not.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because he is I mean look at those tentacles.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for looking at his tentacles.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because I read some thing else lmao 


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for looking at his tentacles.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I read some thing else lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought it was testicles lol

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because I thought that too 





husam666 said:


> Banned because I thought it was testicles lol
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I thought that too
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking like me 

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because great minds think alike 


husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking like me
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because fools seldom differ 


T.C.P said:


> Banned because great minds think alike
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^

Banned because Team llama own this thread


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Banned because Team llama own this thread

Click to collapse



Banned because that could make me join.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because that could make me join.

Click to collapse



Banned because we own everyone here 

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we own everyone here
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



banned because we own XDA


----------



## sweepingzero (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because there is no spoon. Xda is a figmant of your imagination

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because there is no spoon. Xda is a figmant of your imagination
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for spoon talk.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for spoon talk.

Click to collapse



Banned for fork talk

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for fork talk
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



banned for spork talk


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for spork talk

Click to collapse



Banned because now I want KFC


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because now I want KFC

Click to collapse



banned because i want church's chicken


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i want church's chicken

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting KFC which stands for: unKoocked F***ed chicken they forgot to add the S which stand for sh*t

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 30, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not wanting KFC which stands for: unKoocked F***ed chicken they forgot to add the S which stand for sh*t
> 
> sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point

Click to collapse



Banned for being a KFC hater and llama luver.......


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for being a KFC hater and llama luver.......

Click to collapse



Banned because I concur


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I concur

Click to collapse



banned because you are not chatting with team llama in irc


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you are not chatting with team llama in irc

Click to collapse



Banned because my work's firewall won't allow IRC unless you were to change the port to say.. AIM or MSN for me to connect.  (i.e. toooo much hassle)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because my work's firewall won't allow IRC unless you were to change the port to say.. AIM or MSN for me to connect.  (i.e. toooo much hassle)

Click to collapse



Cough*Proxy*Cough


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned @ max for reffering to proxies  and for not banning



avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because my work's firewall won't allow IRC unless you were to change the port to say.. AIM or MSN for me to connect.  (i.e. toooo much hassle)

Click to collapse



Banned for setting your walls on fire 

sent from my rhod210 using xda app because you're banned and it's a good point


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because the walls of fire keep me safe from the llamas trying to steal my intarwebs.


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because the walls of fire keep me safe from the llamas trying to steal my intarwebs.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying llama's are theives and not quoting !!

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for saying llama's are theives and not quoting !!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because using the word llama with out permision


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because using the word llama with out permision

Click to collapse



Banned as you have no copyright on the word or usage of said word "llama" so...

llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama


----------



## tnpapadakos (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned as you have no copyright on the word or usage of said word "llama" so...
> 
> llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama llama

Click to collapse



llama llama


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> llama llama

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me in your reply.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for not banning me in your reply.

Click to collapse



BANNED! For what reason? Because I'm in a car! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> BANNED! For what reason? Because I'm in a car!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned because you are not on irc with team llama


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you are not on irc with team llama

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep pimping Team llama


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because you keep pimping Team llama

Click to collapse



banned because you have the balls to talk about team llama and not joining


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you have the balls to talk about team llama and not joining

Click to collapse



Banned because I was on but Opera sucks and these irc apps confuse the hell out of me! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## niggza (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I was on but Opera sucks and these irc apps confuse the hell out of me!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



banned because we have trolls in irc


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for becoming a confused nana and a nana llama

Click to collapse



That irc client was weird. It wouldn't let me connect to team llama so....banned for that  I wonder what a nana llama would look like 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> That irc client was weird. It wouldn't let me connect to team llama so....banned for that  I wonder what a nana llama would look like
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning you banned banner.


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for banning you banned banner.

Click to collapse



Banned for allowing me to ban! This is all your fault! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 30, 2010)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for allowing me to ban! This is all your fault!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.

Click to collapse



Just for you Twitch I bring you the Ban and...:


----------



## twitch351 (Dec 30, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Just for you Twitch I bring you the Ban and...:

Click to collapse



Yes! Banned for using my weapon of power! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 by use of the XDApp.


----------



## Ecnassianer (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned because I clicked your Llama picture and regretted it....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned for not being in team llama


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not being in team llama

Click to collapse



Banned for... I just can't ban a fellow team member. :shucks:


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for... I just can't ban a fellow team member. :shucks:

Click to collapse



banned for not bein able to ban a fellow  member


----------



## altae (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not bein able to ban a fellow  member

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for not being able to ban a fellow team member.


----------



## altae (Dec 31, 2010)

Ecnassianer said:


> Banned because I clicked your Llama picture and regretted it....

Click to collapse



Banned for clicking the llama picture. And banned because that's my 400th post.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

altae said:


> Banned for clicking the llama picture. And banned because that's my 400th post.

Click to collapse



Banned for having 400 posts.


----------



## silent_bob52637 (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned for banning the Guy above you

Sent from my GT540 using XDA App


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 31, 2010)

silent_bob52637 said:


> Banned for banning the Guy above you
> 
> Sent from my GT540 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for when does banning stop?

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 31, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for when does banning stop?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for asking that!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for asking that!

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning his question.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 31, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for questioning his question.

Click to collapse



Banned for answering his question 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for answering his question
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up old things.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Baned for not bringing up old things 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for bringing up old things.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Baned for not bringing up old things
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not being old enough to remember old things


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned because you are wrong young people re[member eberything  QUOTE=Coldskiesfullofblue;10213639]Banned for not being old enough to remember old things[/QUOTE]



Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because you are wrong young people re[member eberything  QUOTE=Coldskiesfullofblue;10213639]Banned for not being old enough to remember old things

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot how to quote. 


Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jbcarrera (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned cause the sky isn't really blue





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you forgot how to quote.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]



Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jbcarrera said:


> Banned cause the sky isn't really blue

Click to collapse





Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell[/QUOTE]

Banned for atomic vibrations reflicting light in the visual spectrum <color being blue.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 31, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Sent from my EVO at the edge of hell

Click to collapse



Banned for atomic vibrations reflicting light in the visual spectrum <color being blue.[/QUOTE]
Minimalism ban.

Banned.


----------



## altae (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned for getting scientific here


----------



## silent_bob52637 (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned for bashing science

Sent from my GT540 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2010)

silent_bob52637 said:


> Banned for bashing science
> 
> Sent from my GT540 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for phuking your brain


----------



## silent_bob52637 (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned for bad spelling 

Sent from my GT540 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 31, 2010)

silent_bob52637 said:


> Banned for bad spelling
> 
> Sent from my GT540 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking silence...........


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2010)

silent_bob52637 said:


> Banned for bad spelling
> 
> Sent from my GT540 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because we have to watch our language here on xda, i dont want a real ban 



Smartenup said:


> Banned for breaking silence...........

Click to collapse



Banned because you cant break untouchable things


----------



## altae (Dec 31, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we have to watch our language here on xda, i dont want a real ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you watch your language. And banned because you want to avoid a real ban.


----------



## altae (Dec 31, 2010)

By the way: I'm banning all because there are only 7 hours left to go in this year.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2010)

altae said:


> By the way: I'm banning all because there are only 7 hours left to go in this year.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm only six


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 31, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm only six

Click to collapse



Banned for quibbling about the end of the new year 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2010)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for quibbling about the end of the new year
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because its the end of the world


----------



## altae (Dec 31, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its the end of the world

Click to collapse



Banned for beeing pessimistic.


----------



## silent_bob52637 (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned for using big words

Sent from my GT540 using XDA App


----------



## htc fan89 (Dec 31, 2010)

silent_bob52637 said:


> Banned for using big words
> 
> Sent from my GT540 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using an non Htc device


----------



## sweepingzero (Dec 31, 2010)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for using an non Htc device

Click to collapse



banned for not using samsung, or at least the evo


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 31, 2010)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for not using samsung, or at least the evo

Click to collapse



Banned for being in Chicago!


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned for not being from California 


Smartenup said:


> Banned for being in Chicago!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for not being from California
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for thinking cali is better than chicago


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned because one city in Cali is way between than Chicago so that would make Cali way better lol 





sweepingzero said:


> banned for thinking cali is better than chicago

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because one city in Cali is way between than Chicago so that would make Cali way better lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because uberengine is still on the haters list  (Mr. Nook )


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned because he wants to b their 


MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because uberengine is still on the haters list  (Mr. Nook )

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because one city in Cali is way between than Chicago so that would make Cali way better lol
> 
> Banned for not being in the middle like me in colorado
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned because you don't no eric. Cartmen 





avgjoegeek said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because he wants to b their
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting me


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned for not paying attention in IRC 





MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for correcting me

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## htc fan89 (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for not paying attention in IRC
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being in an awesome Llama group


----------



## Jamesey162 (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned,
Chuck Norris doesn't need a reason.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned for even mentioning that chuck Norris had to explain himself 


Jamesey162 said:


> Banned,
> Chuck Norris doesn't need a reason.

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned because Team Llama> chuck Norris 





xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for even mentioning that chuck Norris had to explain himself

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because Team Llama> chuck Norris
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Chuck Norris is a boy kisser.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned because you are right lol 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris is a boy kisser.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because you are right lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for saying he's right!

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for saying he's right!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not agreeing.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned because you are right anything team llama post is correct 





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not agreeing.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because you are right anything team llama post is correct
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for good point


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for good point

Click to collapse



Banned because that is also a good point


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that is also a good point

Click to collapse



Banned for the point That You also have a good point.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for the point That You also have a good point.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm drinking a good pint


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm drinking a good pint

Click to collapse



edit: banned for making me read it good point 
double ban for making me edit my ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2010)

husam666 said:


> edit: banned for making me read it good point
> double ban for making me edit my ban

Click to collapse



Banned because lol


----------



## sweepingzero (Dec 31, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol

Click to collapse



banned for sticking your tongue out, how rude


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for sticking your tongue out, how rude

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't take rudeness.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2010)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for sticking your tongue out, how rude

Click to collapse



Banned because in japan sticking your tongue is a way of saying hi,
double ban because its a fact


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 31, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Banned because in japan sticking your tongue is a way of saying hi,
> double ban because its a fact

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying hi.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not saying hi.

Click to collapse



banned because -->


----------



## Smartenup (Dec 31, 2010)

Banned because it's New Year's Eve............................


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because it's New Year's Eve............................

Click to collapse



banned because i still have 8 hours left


----------



## kepler1982 (Jan 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i still have 8 hours left

Click to collapse



Banned because you're living in the wrong timezone. (and because i couldn't resist pressing the red button, which for sure will get me banned)


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

kepler1982 said:


> Banned because you're living in the wrong timezone. (and because i couldn't resist pressing the red button, which for sure will get me banned)

Click to collapse



banned because you pressed the button lol


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you pressed the button lol

Click to collapse



Banned because i thought nobody could fall for it


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i thought nobody could fall for it

Click to collapse



Banned for doubting the red button


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned because I'm awake. Too drunk from the new year party...


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm awake. Too drunk from the new year party...

Click to collapse



banned for not pressing this


----------



## hiddengopher (Jan 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not pressing this

Click to collapse



BANNED. for making me say "bastard" out loud


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

hiddengopher said:


> BANNED. for making me say "bastard" out loud

Click to collapse



banned because i didnt make you


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i didnt make you

Click to collapse



Banned for trapping people and turning into XDA into a trollworthy 4chan board.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for trapping people and turning into XDA into a trollworthy 4chan board.

Click to collapse



banned


----------



## altae (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned because I finally found a suitable avatar to start the year 2011.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 1, 2011)

altae said:


> Banned because I finally found a suitable avatar to start the year 2011.

Click to collapse



Banned because I love your avatar


----------



## altae (Jan 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned

Click to collapse





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I love your avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because I opened up a thread for people like you.

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=895548


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 1, 2011)

altae said:


> Banned because I opened up a thread for people like you.
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=895548

Click to collapse



banned because...

DID HE DIED???? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em7z2oIcv3M


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 1, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> banned because...
> 
> DID HE DIED???? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em7z2oIcv3M

Click to collapse



Banned because he had massive internal bleeding and died the next day


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he had massive internal bleeding and died the next day

Click to collapse




Banned because i was like... WTF, but then i was like... AWESOME


----------



## altae (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned because of "schadenfreude"


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2011)

altae said:


> Banned because of "schadenfreude"

Click to collapse



Banned because LLamas are bulletproof


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because LLamas are bulletproof

Click to collapse



Banned for a good point


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 1, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for a good point

Click to collapse



Banned because bbq llama taste good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because bbq llama taste good
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because android is an opensource iOS


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for knowing that fact!

Click to collapse



banned for being a mod


----------



## altae (Jan 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Senior member for being a ban!   wait, what?

Click to collapse



Banned for cofusing words. And banned for not supporting the llama hunters yet.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

altae said:


> Banned for cofusing words. And banned for not supporting the llama hunters yet.

Click to collapse



banned for being founder of the llama hunters


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 1, 2011)

New Years bann


----------



## altae (Jan 1, 2011)

Old year's ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 1, 2011)

altae said:


> Old year's ban

Click to collapse



Middleaged year ban


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Middleaged year ban

Click to collapse



B.C. ban


10 char


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 1, 2011)

Original bann


----------



## altae (Jan 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Inquisition ban!! Burn them all!!

Click to collapse



Ban for wanting to burn people. Only llamas deserve beeing burned.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for wanting Lllama´s to be burned



altae said:


> Ban for wanting to burn people. Only llamas deserve beeing burned.

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2011)

Banned for sticking up for us 


orb3000 said:


> Banned for wanting Lllama´s to be burned

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for sticking up for us
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for rejecting help.


----------



## SINNN (Jan 1, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> banned for rejecting help.

Click to collapse



Banned! For ignoring thet grand wizard silver back gorilla kkk member! And accept llamas.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 2, 2011)

SINNN said:


> Banned! For ignoring thet grand wizard silver back gorilla kkk member! And accept llamas.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned. Stop hating the llamas!
Hate the KKK though.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned. Stop hating the llamas!
> Hate the KKK though.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating KKK


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating KKK

Click to collapse



banned for not saying White Power!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not saying White Power!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because i will never say it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i will never say it

Click to collapse



Banned because.... I see your point  But us llama's come in all colours.... white gray black brown and even purple


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because.... I see your point  But us llama's come in all colours.... white gray black brown and even purple

Click to collapse



Banned because only drama llamas come in purple,
you gotta do some research before banning


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned because you just got to your first 1k posts which 990 are from posting on this thread 



husam666 said:


> Banned because only drama llamas come in purple,
> you gotta do some research before banning

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you just got to your first 1k posts which 990 are from posting on this thread

Click to collapse



banned for not having an ADD friendly sig


----------



## altae (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for not having an ADD friendly sig

Click to collapse



Banned because you want his sig to be add friendly.


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

altae said:


> Banned because you want his sig to be add friendly.

Click to collapse



Banned because im still hungover

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## witch1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned because you still have a hangover. C'mon! Hair of the dog, dude!


----------



## MazinDLX (Jan 2, 2011)

witch1 said:


> Banned because you still have a hangover. C'mon! Hair of the dog, dude!

Click to collapse



Banned cause that ban made my head hurt!

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

altae said:


> Banned because you want his sig to be add friendly.

Click to collapse



banned because you are my arch enemy


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you are my arch enemy

Click to collapse




Banned because you're my best friend

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned because you made me blush :/





sweepingzero said:


> Banned because you're my best friend
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for your super big shinny red button



T.C.P said:


> Banned because you made me blush :/

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned because you didn't press the shinny button 





orb3000 said:


> Banned for your super big shinny red button

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned because I won´t press it just for add visits to your page



T.C.P said:


> Banned because you didn't press the shinny button

Click to collapse


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned because i may have overreacted a bit  http://nshrine.com/shrine/Purple_Drama_Llama




(please light a candle )


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> Banned because i may have overreacted a bit  http://nshrine.com/shrine/Purple_Drama_Llama
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me post there 
double ban because you sound gay


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me post there
> double ban because you sound gay

Click to collapse



banned because:

YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT!!?!?!?!?!?!?? 

nah but seriously... its a joke... hence the 's 

all i wanna know is whos the anonymous dude????


"the water is back i can bathe now xD" what the ffffffffffff[email protected]@@@@@@@@@$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 2, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> banned because:
> 
> YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT!!?!?!?!?!?!??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I say so.....


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 2, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because I say so.....

Click to collapse



banned because I say so too 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> banned because I say so too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not caring

Click to collapse



Banned for being sad. Not mad

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being sad. Not mad
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because only me knows my feelings


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because only me knows my feelings

Click to collapse



Banned because I secretly know all your secrets

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I secretly know all your secrets
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for lying


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lying

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you're right....when you clearly are not

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for thinking you're right....when you clearly are not
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you clearly sweeped your brain


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for thinking you're right....when you clearly are not
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for spreading lies. And not choosing Team Llama or Anti-Llama-_Ass_ociation


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for spreading lies. And not choosing Team Llama or Anti-Llama-_Ass_ociation

Click to collapse



Banned for being a llama

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being a llama
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having no ping


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having no ping

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for not making sense
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using samsung 

worst mobile company ever after apple


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using samsung
> 
> worst mobile company ever after apple

Click to collapse



Banned for not at least knowing lg wins that one but at least knowing anyting is better than apple 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using samsung
> 
> worst mobile company ever after apple

Click to collapse



Apple is complete **** and in and out this thread again ban


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Apple is complete **** and in and out this thread again ban

Click to collapse



banned because if you stay ill donate you $5





jk


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because if you stay ill donate you $5
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for bribery


Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## altae (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for bribery
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you have not realized yet that the world is ruled by bribery.


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

altae said:


> Banned because you have not realized yet that the world is ruled by bribery.

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing I live in chicago. We wrote the book

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for not noticing I live in chicago. We wrote the book
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for writing a book, nobody reads that....
 everyone watches the movie


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for writing a book, nobody reads that....
> everyone watches the movie

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone knows the books always better

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because everyone knows the books always better
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because movies are now in 3D just like saw

they are more interesting


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because movies are now in 3D just like saw
> 
> they are more interesting

Click to collapse



Bnned because popup books have been round for ages. Movies are so behind

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because movies are now in 3D just like saw
> 
> they are more interesting

Click to collapse



banned because i cant wait till porn movies are in 3D


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i cant wait till porn movies are in 3D

Click to collapse



Banned for...umm..uhhh. I can't ban that 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i cant wait till porn movies are in 3D

Click to collapse



Banned because porn popup books are better


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because porn popup books are better

Click to collapse



Banned because nobdy told me about porn popup books!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for...umm..uhhh. I can't ban that
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for agreeing wiht me lol


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for agreeing wiht me lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate you

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I hate you
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because secretly no you dont


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because secretly no you dont

Click to collapse



Banned fr telling my secret!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned fr telling my secret!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Bromance ban


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Bromance ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you're jealous

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned fr telling my secret!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not keepin it more secretly


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for sounding gay???!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for sounding gay???!

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding ignorant 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for sounding gay???!

Click to collapse



banned for disrespecting a head Llama


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for disrespecting a head Llama

Click to collapse




Banned for being a 2 headed yamma
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for liking blissfulness..............


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 2, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for liking blissfulness..............

Click to collapse



banned for not having root just like max


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not having root just like max

Click to collapse




Banned for drinking pepsi max
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 2, 2011)

Banned for having a MMax fetish............... .


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 2, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for having a MMax fetish............... .

Click to collapse



Banned for confusin the **** out of me

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for confusin the **** out of me
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having no sh!t left, hehe


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 3, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for having no sh!t left, hehe

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I said so.

Click to collapse



BAnned for stealing my words


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> BAnned for stealing my words

Click to collapse



Banned for shift key failure.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for shift key failure.

Click to collapse



Banned for arguing


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for arguing

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for arguing in the ban thread.
The arguing thread.


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for banning for arguing in the ban thread.
> The arguing thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for losing the arguement

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for losing the arguement
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because too many arguments need debug


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because too many arguments need debug

Click to collapse



Banned because no debug when you use notepad

Sent from my Viper Epic using XDA


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned for having such a common XDA signature



sweepingzero said:


> Banned because no debug when you use notepad
> 
> Sent from my Viper Epic using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having such a common XDA signature

Click to collapse



Banned for making me have to change it now

Sent from my Viper Epic using XDA


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned because glad you did it



sweepingzero said:


> Banned for making me have to change it now
> 
> Sent from my Viper Epic using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because glad you did it

Click to collapse



Banned because you better like it

Sent from my space brick


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned because I do



sweepingzero said:


> Banned because you better like it
> 
> Sent from my space brick

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I do

Click to collapse



banned because i went on my computer just so it wouldnt be there for this post :!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 3, 2011)

Banning ma all llama guys in this here thread. Check out the llama hunters post if you wanna see a great llama recipe


----------



## poontab (Jan 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banning ma all llama guys in this here thread. Check out the llama hunters post if you wanna see a great llama recipe

Click to collapse



Banned for collecting recipes


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

poontab said:


> Banned for collecting recipes

Click to collapse



Banned for yummy food

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for yummy food
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for think us(llamas) are yummy


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for think us(llamas) are yummy

Click to collapse



Banned because it is. Some peeps thinks that it is comparable to beef. I did my research about it too


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is. Some peeps thinks that it is comparable to beef. I did my research about it too

Click to collapse



banned for making me google some place where they sell it so i can go buy some


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned for not offering to share



T.C.P said:


> banned for making me google some place where they sell it so i can go buy some

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for not offering to share
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because for once, I had to grace to provide a link. It is not easy to google anyway...

http://www.exoticmeatsandmore.com/llama.aspx

p/s ban: I would have ordered some and tried, but fridge is kinda full...


----------



## altae (Jan 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because for once, I had to grace to provide a link. It is not easy to google anyway...
> 
> http://www.exoticmeatsandmore.com/llama.aspx
> 
> p/s ban: I would have ordered some and tried, but fridge is kinda full...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a kinda full fridge


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 3, 2011)

altae said:


> Banned for having a kinda full fridge

Click to collapse



Well, my ex had to fit _somewhere_...

Banned for not understanding


----------



## altae (Jan 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, my ex had to fit _somewhere_...
> 
> Banned for not understanding

Click to collapse



Banned for freezing your ex  And banned because I actually do understand 

Oh, just realized that this is my 500th post so banned again!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned for having only 500 posts



altae said:


> Banned for freezing your ex  And banned because I actually do understand
> 
> Oh, just realized that this is my 500th post so banned again!

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 3, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having only 500 posts

Click to collapse



Banned for being 989 years ahead of Orb2000.


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 3, 2011)

Originally Posted by orb3000  View Post

    Banned for having only 500 posts




sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being 989 years ahead of Orb2000.

Click to collapse



banned for talking about grandpa and doubled banned for doing incorrect math :-b


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2011)

thisishoot said:


> Originally Posted by orb3000  View Post
> 
> Banned for having only 500 posts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned says the 8 post guy


----------



## JimJam707 (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned for being a fellow llama.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Baned because I don't know what 707 stands for 





JimJam707 said:


> Banned for being a fellow llama.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned because I think you forgot this "ñ" 





M_T_M said:


> Baneado en español

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Baneado por no escribir una traducción!



M_T_M said:


> Baneado en español

Click to collapse


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 3, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Baneado por no escribir una traducción!

Click to collapse




Banned for the same infraction!

Prohibido por la misma  infracción!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned because how is it the same? 





Smartenup said:


> Banned for the same infraction!
> 
> Prohibido por la misma  infracción!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because how is it the same?
> 
> Bannned for smelling funny
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned because I can't smell 


sweepingzero said:


> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I can't smell
> 
> 
> Banned because you a stinky diaper
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I can't smell
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having root


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having root

Click to collapse



Banned for root your phone then

Sent from my space brick


----------



## mad-murdock (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for root your phone then
> 
> Sent from my space brick

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to create an infinite discussion loop here

Swyped with HTC Desire. Excuse typos.


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> Banned for trying to create an infinite discussion loop here
> 
> Swyped with HTC Desire. Excuse typos.

Click to collapse



Banned because the definition of this thread is to infinity and beyond


Sent from my space brick


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because the definition of this thread is to infinity and beyond
> 
> 
> Sent from my space brick

Click to collapse



banned because no one watches Toy Story here(except for Max)


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because no one watches Toy Story here(except for Max)

Click to collapse



Banned because everyones seen toy story. Whether young and grew up with them or old and got dragged by kids. Or just lonely weirdos

Sent from my space brick


And doubl banned because you prlly have them all memorized


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because everyones seen toy story. Whether young and grew up with them or old and got dragged by kids. Or just lonely weirdos
> 
> Sent from my space brick
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you are false, us llamas have no access to T.V.'s only computers(weird isnt it??)


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned because I have to work here on a Monday after a Holiday. Where all of the PEBCAK and ID10T users come out of the woodwork. So I take it out on you with the Ban as I can't do anything else


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you are false, us llamas have no access to T.V.'s only computers(weird isnt it??)

Click to collapse



Banned because you has internets therefore can watch movies. Llamas all has netflix

Sent from my space brick


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because you has internets therefore can watch movies. Llamas all has netflix
> 
> Sent from my space brick

Click to collapse



Banned because you skipped over my post


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned because you interrupted our conversation 


avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because you skipped over my post

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

How's this for an interruption... Banned.. Banned... La la la laaaaaaaaa!

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> How's this for an interruption... Banned.. Banned... La la la laaaaaaaaa!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned as that is the pet name I use for my wife!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned for using pet names on your beloved one!



avgjoegeek said:


> Banned as that is the pet name I use for my wife!

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned as that is MY pet name my BF calls me!!! (without the"25" of course)

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned as that is MY pet name my BF calls me!!! (without the"25" of course)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned as that is a common nickname


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned as that is a common nickname

Click to collapse




Banned because tcp needs a pet name
Sent from my space brick


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because tcp needs a pet name
> Sent from my space brick

Click to collapse



banned because why dont you give me one??


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned because you want a pet name )

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you want a pet name )
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse




Banned because tcp shall now be called pookie
Sent from my space brick


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned cuz you said "pookie"  

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you said "pookie"
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for coveting thy neighbors pet name

Sent from my space brick


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned cuz you have 0(zero) in yer username... 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you have 0(zero) in yer username...
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because zero is not a number

Sent from my space brick


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned because I never said it WAS a number 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I never said it WAS a number
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you implied it was the same as 0


Sent from my space brick


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned because I have T.C.P.'s nickname = ping 127.0.0.1 - 0 replies found.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned because I still have no Nickname 





avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I have T.C.P.'s nickname = ping 127.0.0.1 - 0 replies found.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I still have no Nickname
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I named you pookie

Sent from my space brick


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I named you pookie
> 
> Sent from my space brick

Click to collapse



banned because my x used to call me that


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because my x used to call me that

Click to collapse



Banned because I am your ex

Sent from my space brick


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I am your ex
> 
> Sent from my space brick

Click to collapse



banned because i tought you said you world never talk to me ever again???


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i tought you said you world never talk to me ever again???

Click to collapse



Banned because were not talking pookie

Sent from my space brick


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because were not talking pookie
> 
> Sent from my space brick

Click to collapse



banned because we are communicating ( so can i hitz)


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because we are communicating ( so can i hitz)

Click to collapse



Banned becaue there is no communication just forum posts that happen to coincide

Sent from my space brick


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned becaue there is no communication just forum posts that happen to coincide
> 
> Sent from my space brick

Click to collapse



banned for getting my hopes up


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for getting my hopes up

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to join llama chat the other day and chat being empty. No communicate for pookie

Sent from my space brick


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for trying to join llama chat the other day and chat being empty. No communicate for pookie
> 
> Sent from my space brick

Click to collapse



banned for say what???


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for say what???

Click to collapse



banned for making me click the shiny yellow in your sig and taking me to an empty chat room :sad:


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for making me click the shiny yellow in your sig and taking me to an empty chat room :sad:

Click to collapse



banned because i forgot about it lol( you want to chat with us where on skype right now)


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i forgot about it lol( you want to chat with us where on skype right now)

Click to collapse



banned no ..


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned no ..

Click to collapse



banned you suck


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned you suck

Click to collapse



you're distracting me from being lazy




banned


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> you're distracting me from being lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not banning me


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not banning me

Click to collapse



banned for i banned you banned banned banned!






ps....banned


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for i banned you banned banned banned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you being lazy had made me lazy too..


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you being lazy had made me lazy too..

Click to collapse



banned for blaming me pookie


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for blaming me pookie

Click to collapse



banned because we have no lives as we are the only ones posting here


----------



## Manny. (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because we have no lives as we are the only ones posting here

Click to collapse



banned because his signatures asks to press the red button


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 3, 2011)

Manny. said:


> banned because his signatures asks to press the red button

Click to collapse



banned because you didnt press the BUTTON!!!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you didnt press the BUTTON!!!

Click to collapse



banned because we have a new friend to ban!


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for not using the XDA App!

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for using XDA app and having such common signature



krook6023 said:


> Banned for not using the XDA App!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for using XDA app and having such common signature

Click to collapse



banned for hating on everyones sig when yours is super lame


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for hating on everyones sig when yours is super lame

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig is too minimalist, like mine


----------



## Scabes24 (Jan 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not saying White Power!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying white power..


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned cuz it's my bedtime... Goodbye

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz it's my bedtime... Goodbye
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm wide awake...


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm wide awake...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm passed out right now

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I'm passed out right now
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to get back to work. Feck.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned while at the gym...exercise ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to get back on the treadmill you hamster!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for telling hamster to mi amigo



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to get back on the treadmill you hamster!

Click to collapse


----------



## ummkiper (Jan 4, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for telling hamster to mi amigo

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word telling instead of banning him for calling your friend a hamster.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for using the word telling instead of banning him for calling your friend a hamster.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed your parakeet.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I missed your parakeet.

Click to collapse



banned because everybody is abandoning the off-topic


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for pointing that out.....what do you mean "abandoning" the off-topic?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a question after your ban. Why would you do that?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for not replying to my PM about my inquire......what happened mate?

Click to collapse



banned because its called *PRIVATE* message


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for placing a How To Root Desire Z and you don´t even have one



husam666 said:


> banned because its called *PRIVATE* message

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for placing a How To Root Desire Z and you don´t even have one

Click to collapse



Banned because it was a trap for macaronymax


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned because... I'm baaaaaaack

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for trying to trapped the Macarony....he's un-trappable

Click to collapse



banned macarony is the most trapable kid ive ever seen


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned macarony is the most trapable kid ive ever seen

Click to collapse



Banned for lying.....  

Thanks mtm lolol :


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for lying.....
> 
> Thanks mtm lolol :

Click to collapse



banned because you always fall for fake links


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you always fall for fake links

Click to collapse



Banned because the llamas are taking over!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because the llamas are taking over!

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a fact


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for having a good point 





husam666 said:


> Banned for posting a fact

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for having a good point
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for an excellent llamish point


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you always fall for fake links

Click to collapse



XD
q22e;;lamsa

im tired...


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for being tired 





DanWilson said:


> XD
> q22e;;lamsa
> 
> im tired...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for being tired
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being pookie

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for calling me that 


sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being pookie
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## altae (Jan 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for calling me that
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for beeing called that


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

altae said:


> Banned for beeing called that

Click to collapse



banned for no originality


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

altae said:


> Banned for beeing called that

Click to collapse



Banned for me calling him what he is called that you noticed

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for an unclear bann:



> pookie
> buy pookie mugs, tshirts and magnets...
> 
> A term used for someone you go with or are married to.
> Don't make fun of my pookie; he's not perfect, but he means well.

Click to collapse



Remember there are more nationalities in the world apart form yours



sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being pookie

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned because huh??? 





			
				orb3000;10321


[SIZE="1" said:
			
		

> Remember there are more nationalities in the world apart form yours[/SIZE]

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for an unclear bann:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember there are more nationalities in the world apart form yours

Click to collapse



Banned for not explainin what him being called pookie has to do with nationalities. And also for having a boring sig


Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because huh???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for quote fail


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned to show what T.C.P. looks like (aww isn't Pookie cute?)


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned to show what T.C.P. looks like (aww isn't Pookie cute?)

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking pookie is cute

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for thinking pookie is cute
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to make us ban you for:**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to make us ban you for:**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse



Banned because you like it

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 4, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because you like it
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse



Banned because I need a POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I need a POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO

Click to collapse



Banned for pooing on xda
use it only in skype when max and jim are around


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for making me scroll. Jerk


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 4, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for making me scroll. Jerk

Click to collapse



Banned because I might do it again.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I might do it again.

Click to collapse



Banned because go ahead


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because go ahead

Click to collapse



Banned because you told me to.
POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

banned bcause 
POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned bcause
> POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO

Click to collapse



Banned because most POO on XDA


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned because that's serious POO....


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 4, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because that's serious POO....

Click to collapse



Banned because it its the trots.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 4, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because it its the trots.

Click to collapse



banned because the pizza last night made me do it


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because the pizza last night made me do it

Click to collapse



Banned because now I want pizza


**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 4, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because now I want pizza
> 
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse



banned for not saying what kind of pizza you want???


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Failed post. Please ignore


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not saying what kind of pizza you want???

Click to collapse



Banned because he wants a POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO Pizza.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because he wants a POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO POO Pizza.

Click to collapse



banned for making me poo cuz of loling


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making me poo cuz of loling

Click to collapse



banned for not wiping


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making me poo cuz of loling

Click to collapse



Banned because lolship. Laughed Out Loud So Hard I Pooped.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because lolship. Laughed Out Loud So Hard I Pooped.

Click to collapse



banned because im lolshiping that i cant think of anything to ban you


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for the lack of ideas to bann



husam666 said:


> banned because im lolshiping that i cant think of anything to ban you

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for the lack of ideas to bann

Click to collapse



Banned because I got my pizza

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not sharing your pizza

Click to collapse



Banned because I ate it all

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned because you´ll get fat for not sharing



sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I ate it all
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you´ll get fat for not sharing

Click to collapse



Banned because ill forever be skinny

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Banned for thinking that, perhaps you have 15-18 years but remember this post when you get to 40



sweepingzero said:


> Banned because ill forever be skinny
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for thinking that, perhaps you have 15-18 years but remember this post when you get to 40

Click to collapse




Banned for creepily knowing how long I have till in 40 old man

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 4, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for creepily knowing how long I have till in 40 old man
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse



Banned because I am almost 40 and NOT still skinny. That metabolism slowing down is a biatch.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I am almost 40 and NOT still skinny. That metabolism slowing down is a biatch.

Click to collapse



banned because you should get your first blanket now 
youre getting old


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you should get your first blanket now
> youre getting old

Click to collapse



Banned ecause you can't forget the rocking chair

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned ecause you can't forget the rocking chair
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse



banned because i didnt, i forgot how to spell it,

rocking chair will rock you out... thats for teens


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i didnt, i forgot how to spell it,
> 
> rocking chair will rock you out... thats for teens

Click to collapse



banned because there is not santa clause


----------



## TheShadow1 (Jan 4, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned because there is not santa clause

Click to collapse



Banned for not beleiving in Santa Clause.


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 4, 2011)

TheShadow1 said:


> Banned for not beleiving in Santa Clause.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned beacuse the easter bunny buried him behind the tool shed


----------



## mad-murdock (Jan 5, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned beacuse the easter bunny buried him behind the tool shed

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the easter bunny while it's just new year and snow still outside

Swyped with HTC Desire. Excuse typos.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 5, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> Banned for mentioning the easter bunny while it's just new year and snow still outside
> 
> Swyped with HTC Desire. Excuse typos.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm shamelessly ripping off your XDA sig. 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm shamelessly ripping off your XDA sig.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sig

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 5, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for having a sig
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse



banned because you have one too


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 5, 2011)

Banned because I hate you


T.C.P said:


> banned because you have one too

Click to collapse





**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 5, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I hate you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the opposite of Barney.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you are the opposite of Barney.

Click to collapse



Banned because we're all banning each other here, you can't ban someone you love


----------



## mad-murdock (Jan 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we're all banning each other here, you can't ban someone you love

Click to collapse



Banned because people with ban hammers may not be guided by emotions like love

Swyped with HTC Desire. Excuse typos.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> Banned because people with ban hammers may not be guided by emotions like love
> 
> Swyped with HTC Desire. Excuse typos.

Click to collapse



Banned because I own the ban hammer and nobody else!!


----------



## Archer (Jan 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I own the ban hammer and nobody else!!

Click to collapse



Banned for referring to your todger as "The Ban Hammer"


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for referring to your todger as "The Ban Hammer"

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't


----------



## altae (Jan 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't

Click to collapse



Banned because you claim that you don't.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

altae said:


> Banned because you claim that you don't.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't tell a lie


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't tell a lie

Click to collapse



Banned for lying.


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for lying.

Click to collapse



banned for telling the truth


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned for telling the truth

Click to collapse



banned for lying


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Banned for making me LOL with your sig: Waiting for a ROM? wanna chill out? are you sad?....

Come to the off-topic and we will fix you



husam666 said:


> banned for lying

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for making me LOL with your sig: Waiting for a ROM? wanna chill out? are you sad?....
> 
> Come to the off-topic and we will fix you

Click to collapse



Banned for this


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for this

Click to collapse



Banned because that's kinda funny

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Banned for not realizing, how do you think I got to 13+ posts



husam666 said:


> Banned for this

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 5, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not realizing, how do you think I got to 13+ posts

Click to collapse



banned for post whoring  wait i do that too


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for post whoring  wait i do that too

Click to collapse



Banned because the stop sign said go


**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Banned for the same reason



T.C.P said:


> banned for post whoring  wait i do that too

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 5, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for the same reason

Click to collapse



Banned for banning boringly

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## kurt-willems (Jan 5, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for banning boringly
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse



Okay, let follow the tradition.
Banned because we're all banning each other here


----------



## kurt-willems (Jan 5, 2011)

kurt-willems said:


> Okay, let follow the tradition.
> Banned because we're all banning each other here

Click to collapse



before someone will band me; I propose my self to band.


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 5, 2011)

kurt-willems said:


> before someone will band me; I propose my self to band.

Click to collapse



I refuse to ban you

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Banned for refusing to bann on a bann thread



sweepingzero said:


> I refuse to ban you
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 5, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for refusing to bann on a bann thread

Click to collapse



not banned for banning of a refusal . Death to conformity

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Banned for being death to conformity



sweepingzero said:


> not banned for banning of a refusal . Death to conformity
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse


----------



## natebriggs (Jan 5, 2011)

banned for not using a period.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

natebriggs said:


> banned for not using a period.

Click to collapse



banned for not using a comma,


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not using a comma,

Click to collapse



Banned for being on your period

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 5, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being on your period
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse



banned for noticing that!!!!


----------



## kurt-willems (Jan 5, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being on your period
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse



Band because I was boring me.


----------



## kurt-willems (Jan 5, 2011)

Whaw; the top 5 peoples who like to ban someone. 


```
husam666	has ban 497 times someone
twitch153	has ban 492 times someone
MacaronyMax	has ban 483 times someone
rr5678	        has ban 374 times someone
sakai4eva	has ban 234 times someone
```


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Banned for sharing useful info

That means from the 1,157 Posts from husam666 almost 50% are a useful bann in here!!!!!!!!!




kurt-willems said:


> Whaw; the top 5 peoples who like to ban someone.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kurt-willems (Jan 5, 2011)

Ow, now it' seriously, a Mod who ban me 



orb3000 said:


> Banned for sharing useful info
> 
> That means from the 1,157 Posts from husam666 more than 50% are a useful bann in here!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Baneado por seguir teniendo 4 mil posts
Banned for continuously having 4k posts



M_T_M said:


> Te banie y que?
> I banned you, so what?

Click to collapse



Banned for taking too seriously



kurt-willems said:


> Ow, now it' seriously, a Mod who ban me

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Baneado por seguir teniendo 4 mil posts
> Banned for continuously having 4k posts
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because i already told you that before joining the off topic i had like 50 posts 

double ban because rr left so he shouldnt be counted


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

banned because you already told me and still increasing your posts here...
Same as me



husam666 said:


> banned because i already told you that before joining the off topic i had like 50 posts
> 
> double ban because rr left so he shouldnt be counted

Click to collapse


----------



## aegentirony (Jan 6, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> banned because you already told me and still increasing your posts here...
> Same as me

Click to collapse



Banned for having 13,030 more posts than i do


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned for having 2885 less posts than me 


aegentirony said:


> Banned for having 13,030 more posts than i do

Click to collapse


----------



## aegentirony (Jan 6, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for having 2885 less posts than me

Click to collapse



Banned for jockin my stylesss yo!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 6, 2011)

aegentirony said:


> Banned for jockin my stylesss yo!

Click to collapse



Banned for having no style

**Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 6, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for having no style
> 
> **Transmission recieved from planet xy6313 in the goxa sector**

Click to collapse



Banned. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned. 'Nuff said.

Click to collapse



Banned because that was the worst ban in the history of banning. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 6, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because that was the worst ban in the history of banning.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because minimalism is beautiful. 

Double ban because I've been banning since the start of this thread and some of them are truly horrible. Trust me.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because minimalism is beautiful.
> 
> Double ban because I've been banning since the start of this thread and some of them are truly horrible. Trust me.

Click to collapse



Banned because minimalism is beautiful and double banned because there are way worse bans. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 6, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because minimalism is beautiful and double banned because there are way worse bans.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a lazy llama


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we're all banning each other here, you can't ban someone you love

Click to collapse



Banned because I cant ban the person who keyed my car today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned for not watching MS CES2011 live now



avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I cant ban the person who keyed my car today
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Auto-ban because it just finished...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 6, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I cant ban the person who keyed my car today
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because OUCH! Did you park beside me? Just kidding


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because OUCH! Did you park beside me? Just kidding

Click to collapse



Banned for a sick BURN!!!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 6, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for a sick BURN!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it was a joke  There's no way in hell that I'm going to Mexico. The possibility is too remote...

I always wanna key the 1d10+ that parked too close. After taking a pic with my cam phone though, so that I can keep score.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned for not knowing what you´ll miss not coming to this great country



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it was a joke  There's no way in hell that I'm going to Mexico. The possibility is too remote...

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 6, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not knowing what you´ll miss not coming to this great country

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea. All my knowledge about Mexico is from prejudiced USA media. Do enlighten?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned for listening to USA media, they know nothing about what is really happening in here, I can assure you all is bullshit, of course in any country in the world is a bit of violence, why they don´t speak about Los Angeles, CA problems for a change!

-------------------------
I also do not know nothing about where you live but if I ever want to know I´ll make sure to visit the LOCAL media or some friend to have a more realistic panorama.

Sorry for the rant but this kind of bad publicity to my country from foreigners can make me angry

So let me know what you want to know or what city and I´ll gladly help you



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have no idea. All my knowledge about Mexico is from prejudiced USA media. Do enlighten?

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 6, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for listening to USA media, they know nothing about what is really happening in here, I can assure you all is bullshit, of course in any country in the world is a bit of violence, why they don´t speak about Los Angeles, CA problems for a change!
> 
> -------------------------
> I also do not know nothing about where you live but if I ever want to know I´ll make sure to visit the LOCAL media or some friend to have a more realistic panorama.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I seldom trust what I read. The universal truth is that tourists will always get scammed, so wherever you travel...

Anyway, my GF and I really like food, especially local fares and specialties so info about that (no matter the the probability of a visit) will be welcome 

As for KL, it is the great city of lies and scammers (for real) that has nothing much to offer but a concatenation of three distinct cultures (Malay, Chinese and Indians) and of course, FOOD. 

The Malays originated from the Malay Archipelago and have managed to carve out a niche for themselves here with some distinct food like Nasi Lemak and Kelantanese (a region on the Peninsular Malaysia) food being worthy of mention.

The Chinese are mainly from southern China, with Teochew, Hokkien and Cantonese being the major sub-races, each with their own dialects (which is almost impossible to understand unless you are an insider) and food styles. The Cantonese are famed (albeit unfairly to the others) for their food preparation styles, but I believe every one has their own distinct styles. Seafood is a major point of indulgence for the Chinese, and so is pork (although that could be just a point of rebellion against the majority malays  ). A famous pork dish will be the Bak Kut Teh, (lit. Meat-Bone-Tea), which is a heavy to light stew consisting mainly of pork, internal organs and herbs and served with rice. It's claim to fame is that the first thing a Chinese who denounced Islam (they can't eat pork) want to do is to eat Bak Kut Teh. I'm Cantonese, BTW. 

The Indians are a semi-closed book to me, with an internal division between the Hindu speaking and Tamil speaking (yes, there's a difference...). There are three distinctly different food palates, namely Southern Indian, Northern Indian and Mamak. The southerners prefer rice as the major source of carbs, while the northern cuisine has wheat-based bread-like foodstuff. The Mamak are Indian-Muslims who will consume beef and food preparation is biased towards the Northern style. Of fame is the Mamak stalls Roti Canai (wheat-based and pan grilled unraised bread served with yellow bean sauce and curry) and Teh Tarik (milk tea "pulled" to give it a smoother taste).

Now that you've read this all the way to the bottom, you must have realized that I keep talking about food, so you get banned again!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned because you talked about food and now I'm hungry

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you talked about food and now I'm hungry
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you just got 100 posts


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you just got 100 posts

Click to collapse



If that's the case I'm banning you 11.6 times at time of press. Muax


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned for such an interesting info about your country!
I´ll get similar info from México soon



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I seldom trust what I read. The universal truth is that tourists will always get scammed, so wherever you travel...
> 
> Anyway, my GF and I really like food, especially local fares and specialties so info about that (no matter the the probability of a visit) will be welcome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for such an interesting info about your country!
> I´ll get similar info from México soon

Click to collapse



Banned because this is ban the person above you not post facts about your country


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is ban the person above you not post facts about your country

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because you are right!

Click to collapse



Banned because post facts about your country is a cool idea for a new thread
double ban because: see i don't lie


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned for creating another thread for this



husam666 said:


> Banned because post facts about your country is a cool idea for a new thread
> double ban because: see i don't lie

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 6, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for creating another thread for this

Click to collapse



banned for posting on a thread


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for posting on a thread

Click to collapse



Banned again for the lame ban


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned again for the lame ban

Click to collapse




Banned for being a stinky llama
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 6, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being a stinky llama
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not being original


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I seldom trust what I read. The universal truth is that tourists will always get scammed, so wherever you travel...
> 
> Anyway, my GF and I really like food, especially local fares and specialties so info about that (no matter the the probability of a visit) will be welcome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for a huge post, history lesson, and saying "major sub-races". There is only one Race - the Human Race - but with many different types and sub-types within our race


----------



## JVH3 (Jan 6, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for a huge post, history lesson, and saying "major sub-races". There is only one Race - the Human Race - but with many different types and sub-types within our race

Click to collapse



Banned for being over the top politcally correct and being wrong.
We are all the same species, but there are many races.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned because you are right
Despite some groups here that believe they belong to another superior race...



JVH3 said:


> Banned for being over the top politcally correct and being wrong.
> We are all the same species, but there are many races.

Click to collapse


----------



## JVH3 (Jan 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for talking about political correctness on this very twisted and mischievous forum
> 
> *Ha!...I can use big words too!! *

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking a word you or I used was a big word.
And double banned for having posted 162 times in this thread.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

JVH3 said:


> Banned for thinking a word you or I used was a big word.
> And double banned for having posted 162 times in this thread.

Click to collapse



banned because i think this is my 500 ban


----------



## JVH3 (Jan 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i think this is my 500 ban

Click to collapse



Banned for underestimating.
That was ban post number 503 for you.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned because you banned 500 times!!!!    

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you banned 500 times!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being one of the six girls on xda  You're a rarity. This is one huge sausage fest...haha 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned cuz ur funny... Six!? Really! That many??

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being one of the six girls on xda  You're a rarity. This is one huge sausage fest...haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for being rude to a girl


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned cuz we have the same icon...(Go Team Llama!!)  

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being an immature 'nana......see chart below.
> 
> 
> You just been banned by me which is considered an honor by many

Click to collapse



Banned because I like being immature, plus it's not an honor when you ban me, it's ritual 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned cuz... I said so!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz... I said so!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for:
1. Not quoting the person above you.

2. Not knowing what to say.

3. Trying to ban me just by your word! You has no authority over me! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok I admit I'm a noob but on the xda app I cant find the quote button... So maybe I should be banned!?

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok I admit I'm a noob but on the xda app I cant find the quote button... So maybe I should be banned!?
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me a reason to ban you! All you do is hold onto the text you want to quote and then...SHAZAM! Quote! Haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok I admit I'm a noob but on the xda app I cant find the quote button... So maybe I should be banned!?
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because we all have to be gentle men now that a lady is around in the banning thread

to quote you should press and hold on the reply and select quote :


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we all have to be gentle men now that a lady is around in the banning thread
> 
> to quote you should press and hold on the reply and select quote :

Click to collapse



Banned because chivalry is dead!  AND! YOU DON'T OWN THE BAN HAMMER!  But I will loan it to you 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we all have to be gentle men now that a lady is around in the banning thread
> 
> to quote you should press and hold on the reply and select quote :

Click to collapse



banned because I am godlike!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 6, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned because I am godlike!

Click to collapse




Banned because I learned how to quote someone! ) yay! (thank you)
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I learned how to quote someone! ) yay! (thank you)
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for learning, because knowing is half the battle 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for learning, because knowing is half the battle
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me, what? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for confusing me, what?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because you dont want to give skype a shot


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you dont want to give skype a shot

Click to collapse



Banned because Skype doesn't like me :sniff::sniff: 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 6, 2011)

Banned because you don't like t.c.p



Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because Skype doesn't like me :sniff::sniff:
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because you don't like t.c.p
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because what!?
where did you get that info?


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because what!?
> where did you get that info?

Click to collapse



Banned because he told me so

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because he told me so
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



fail ban because he happened to be a she


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fail ban because he happened to be a she

Click to collapse




Banned because I was talking about tcp

edit: double ban because with a pet name like pookie, maybe so were you 
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I was talking about tcp
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



ban because its a fail for me


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ban because its a fail for me

Click to collapse



Banned for failing at failing at succeeding at failing 


Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for failing at failing at succeeding at failing
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol

double ban because: a pet named pookie??

triple ban for making me fail in front of a girl 
lol


----------



## davidnc (Jan 7, 2011)

baned cause i wanted to...... ha ha

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 7, 2011)

davidnc said:


> baned cause i wanted to...... ha ha
> 
> sent using TaPaTaLk

Click to collapse



Banned for n00b ban. Don't worry, we were there once 

Double ban because I think we should try to vote this thread down to 1-star. It gets more attention that way since every other thread that is voted has 5 stars


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for n00b ban. Don't worry, we were there once
> 
> Double ban because I think we should try to vote this thread down to 1-star. It gets more attention that way since every other thread that is voted has 5 stars

Click to collapse



Banned because thinking is not required in this thread!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 7, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because thinking is not required in this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned, because it came from someone who's handle is "Smartenup"


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned, because it came from someone who's handle is "Smartenup"

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called a nickname


----------



## ummkiper (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's called a nickname

Click to collapse



Banned because a nickname is a handle.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because a nickname is a handle.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because this is a handle


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is a handle

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no handles... only doorknobs!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I have no handles... only doorknobs!!

Click to collapse



Banned because finally people are not racing to ban you


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because finally people are not racing to ban you

Click to collapse



Banned because... They probably should be!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

banned because ok...

there i'm first


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 7, 2011)

banned because you're last now........and I finally got my G Tablet


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> banned because you're last now........and I finally got my G Tablet

Click to collapse



Banned because you missed and was missed a lot 

edit: double ban because you made me post an emo ban


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you missed and was missed a lot
> 
> edit: double ban because you made me post an emo ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you got emotional!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 7, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because you got emotional!

Click to collapse



Banned for showing no emotion.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for showing no emotion.

Click to collapse



banned because he shown 2 -->  and


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned because babysill doesn't like me 





husam666 said:


> banned because he shown 2 -->  and

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because babysill doesn't like me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you must've done something to make her not like you


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

Banner because when was this? (Skype) lol 





husam666 said:


> Banned because you must've done something to make her not like you

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because finally people are not racing to ban you

Click to collapse



Banned because 

that which may be held, seized, grasped, or taken advantage of in effecting a purpose: The clue was a handle for solving the mystery. 
3.
Slang. a.
a person's name, esp. the given name. 
b.
a person's alias, nickname, or code name. 
c.
a name or term by which something is known, described, or explained. 
4.
the total amount wagered on an event, series of events, or for an entire season or seasons, as at a gambling casino or in horse racing: The track handle for the day was over a million dollars. 
5.
the total amount of money taken in by a business concern on one transaction, sale, event, or series of transactions, or during a specific period, esp. by a theater, nightclub, sports arena, resort hotel, or the like. 
6.
hand (def. 27).
7.
Informal. a way of getting ahead or gaining an advantage: The manufacturer regards the new appliance as its handle on the Christmas market. 
–verb (used with object)  8.
to touch, pick up, carry, or feel with the hand or hands; use the hands on; take hold of. 
9.
to manage, deal with, or be responsible for: My wife handles the household accounts. This computer handles all our billing. 
10.
to use or employ, esp. in a particular manner; manipulate: to handle color expertly in painting. 
11.
to manage, direct, train, or control: to handle troops. 
12.
to deal with (a subject, theme, argument, etc.): The poem handled the problem of instinct versus intellect. 
13.
to deal with or treat in a particular way: to handle a person with tact. 
14.
to deal or trade in: to handle dry goods. 
–verb (used without object)  15.
to behave or perform in a particular way when handled, directed, managed, etc.: The troops handled well. The jet was handling poorly. 
—Idioms16.
fly off the handle, Informal. to become very agitated or angry, esp. without warning or adequate reason: I can't imagine why he flew off the handle like that. 
17.
get or have a handle on, to acquire an understanding or knowledge of: Can you get a handle on what your new boss expects? 
[Origin: bef. 900; (n.) ME handel, OE hand(e)le, deriv. of hand; (v.) ME handelen, OE handlian (c. G 


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

^ banned because wtf??? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> ^ banned because wtf???
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because it was here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=783077&page=491


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned because he's just playing around  everyone likes me 


husam666 said:


> banned because it was here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=783077&page=491

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it was here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=783077&page=491

Click to collapse



Banned because the action that is banning was invented in order to use on stinky llamas

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned because I'm not stinky it rained. Here yesterday 


sweepingzero said:


> Banned because the action that is banning was invented in order to use on stinky llamas
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I'm not stinky it rained. Here yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned because it would take biblical type rain to clean you

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned because you Sir are correct 


sweepingzero said:


> Banned because it would take biblical type rain to clean you
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because you Sir are correct
> 
> Banned because im always correct
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for only quoting and not banning


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 7, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for putting your own ban in someone's quotes...


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for only quoting and not banning

Click to collapse



Bnned bcause my ban was in the quote. Ninja ban

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned for trying to be a ninja 





sweepingzero said:


> Bnned bcause my ban was in the quote. Ninja ban
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for trying to be a ninja
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Bnnd fr bng.  Stnk llm nd dbl bn bcs m bycttng vwls

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned because I actually understood that double ban for boycotting vowels 





sweepingzero said:


> Bnnd fr bng.  Stnk llm nd dbl bn bcs m bycttng vwls
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I actually understood that double ban for boycotting vowels
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Bnnd fr myb bng nt s dmb llm. Myb pk is smrt llm

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## prajnakandarpa (Jan 7, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Bnnd fr myb bng nt s dmb llm. Myb pk is smrt llm
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a sexy enough sig.


Delivered by pigeons high on crack.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 7, 2011)

prajnakandarpa said:


> Banned for not having a sexy enough sig.
> 
> Delivered by pigeons high on crack.

Click to collapse



Banned for being Canadian


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for being Canadian

Click to collapse



banned because he's more polite than you


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because he's more polite than you

Click to collapse



banned for knowing that!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned for having a good point 





Smartenup said:


> banned for knowing that!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for having a good point
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because a good point is nothing but this --> .


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because a good point is nothing but this --> .

Click to collapse



banned because thats a period ( . )  fail lol


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because thats a period ( . )  fail lol

Click to collapse



banned for trying to make me fail  6.3 this is six POINT three


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for trying to make me fail  6.3 this is six POINT three

Click to collapse




Banned for showing up tcp. Its to easy
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for showing up tcp. Its to easy
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having an XD emoticon followed by an A in your XDA app sig


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having an XD emoticon followed by an A in your XDA app sig

Click to collapse




Banned for I hate that XD emote. 
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned for having hate



sweepingzero said:


> Banned for I hate that XD emote.
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having hate

Click to collapse



Banned for being hate incarnate 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned for being irate


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for being irate

Click to collapse



Bannd because if a sperm is wasted god becomes quite irrate

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

Named for talking about sperm 





sweepingzero said:


> Bannd because if a sperm is wasted god becomes quite irrate
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Named for talking about sperm
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned forsaying named instead of banned and quadruple bannd for not getting the reference
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned for beating me to the punch and misspelling "banned".


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned forsaying named instead of banned and quadruple bannd for not getting the reference
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because if i was a mod your bans will disapear


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if i was a mod your bans will disapear

Click to collapse



Banned because you should disapear

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because you should disapear
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for correcting me. banned=named


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for correcting me. banned=named

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong. Wrong. Wrong. Wrong. Wrong. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 7, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being wrong. Wrong. Wrong. Wrong. Wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for saying WRONG TOO MANY DAMN TIEMS!
Fool.
Fool.
Fool.
Fool.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being wrong. Wrong. Wrong. Wrong. Wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being right right right


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for being right right right

Click to collapse



banned for being left left left


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned for being left left left

Click to collapse



Banned for being....


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being....

Click to collapse



banned for .......


----------



## Swanton187 (Jan 7, 2011)

Banned for quoting everone

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

Swanton187 said:


> Banned for quoting everone
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned for getting quoted. The end
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for .......

Click to collapse



Banned.......


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because babysill doesn't like me]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> T.C.P said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because babysill doesn't like me]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 8, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Babydoll25 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for super skipping and banned fornot liking  pookie
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for starting rumors
> 
> wth is up with the quote's???

Click to collapse



Banned cos I dunno LOL ¯\(°_o)/¯


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned cos I dunno LOL ¯\(°_o)/¯

Click to collapse




Banned because I only tell the truth
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 8, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I only tell the truth
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that might be a lie.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 8, 2011)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned because that might be a lie.

Click to collapse



banned because you are right


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you are right

Click to collapse



Banned because it WAS a lie in the end


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned because it WAS a lie in the end

Click to collapse




Banned because germany has a famous banning highway "autobahn" aka auto-ban


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because germany has a famous banning highway "autobahn" aka auto-ban

Click to collapse



Auto-banned by the German autobahn (sorry for that, wasn't me)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

derhannes1983 said:


> Auto-banned by the German autobahn (sorry for that, wasn't me)

Click to collapse



I have just been banned by a highway 

Banned because if thats how it works the the german people are the most banned people in the whole world


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I have just been banned by a highway
> 
> Banned because if thats how it works the the german people are the most banned people in the whole world

Click to collapse



+1

Banned for finding out the truth about German "ban-ways" aka auto-ban


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

derhannes1983 said:


> +1
> 
> Banned for finding out the truth about German "ban-ways" aka auto-ban

Click to collapse



I don't know what to say, Auto-Banned over and over and over.....

Double ban because I was a spy in the WWII I know all about auto-banning


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't know what to say, Auto-Banned over and over and over.....
> 
> Double ban because I was a spy in the WWII I know all about auto-banning

Click to collapse



Boah u made my night, laughing my ass off  

Banned for making my stomach hurt because of laughing like hell


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

derhannes1983 said:


> Boah u made my night, laughing my ass off
> 
> Banned for making my stomach hurt because of laughing like hell

Click to collapse



Banned for having a weak stomach, becareful or it will explode 
double ban because i just realised that team llamas' logo colors are the same as the german flag  

also its a good night ban from me I have to sleep now


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a weak stomach, becareful or it will explode
> double ban because i just realised that team llamas' logo colors are the same as the german flag
> 
> also its a good night ban from me I have to sleep now

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing the colours of the German flag for your Team Llama Logo 
Banned for going to bed now when I have so much fun (good night)

Btw, banning myself to bed too


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned for having so much fun
It´s only 21.17hrs here



derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for stealing the colours of the German flag for your Team Llama Logo
> Banned for going to bed now when I have so much fun (good night)
> 
> Btw, banning myself to bed too

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 8, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having so much fun
> It´s only 21.17hrs here

Click to collapse



banned for being wrong, its 22:18


----------



## tooter1 (Jan 8, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for being wrong, its 22:18

Click to collapse



you crazy man, you crazy....BANNED!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 8, 2011)

tooter1 said:


> you crazy man, you crazy....BANNED!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning crazy people.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for banning crazy people.

Click to collapse



banned because its 10:40 pm and no team llama member is on??


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being....

Click to collapse



Banned because im packing at midnite to move tomorrow morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## MazinDLX (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned cause I have to go back to work in 5 hours and I'm here at XDA banning when I should be sleeping...

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

banned because tomorrow I have day off and can slepp till any time I want!
2.02am here



MazinDLX said:


> Banned cause I have to go back to work in 5 hours and I'm here at XDA banning when I should be sleeping...

Click to collapse


----------



## vbetts (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned, because I just realized my New Years Resolution. But you'll never know what it is...


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned because I can live without knowing



vbetts said:


> Banned, because I just realized my New Years Resolution. But you'll never know what it is...

Click to collapse


----------



## vbetts (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned again because you should want to know, but if you did know you would never be the same again. Not out of disgust, but out of surprise, and for some reason hunger...


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned because I´m still can live without knowing, you´ll have more desire to let us know than we to know



vbetts said:


> Banned again because you should want to know, but if you did know you would never be the same again. Not out of disgust, but out of surprise, and for some reason hunger...

Click to collapse


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned because we all k.ow it involves fapping and he is going to fail.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned for putting out his personal business for everyone to see.

That's bro code. =[


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned because their are no bros here!!! Just a bunch of code  


vbetts said:


> Banned for putting out his personal business for everyone to see.
> 
> That's bro code. =[

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because their are no bros here!!! Just a bunch of code
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about the bro code while we have a lady on board


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about the bro code while we have a lady on board

Click to collapse



Banned for posting earlier than me, good morning btw. 


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for posting earlier than me, good morning btw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being too slow 

good morning to you too, i see that you became a German llama


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> sweepingzero said:
> 
> 
> > banned for starting rumors
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ArabianRATA (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned for using the metric system

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

ArabianRATA said:


> Banned for using the metric system
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me and ban babydoll before me


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

ArabianRATA said:


> Banned for using the metric system
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know the metric system (even though I really should)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned cuz Hi Husam! (the quote option is acting weird)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I don't know the metric system (even though I really should)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you live in the USA you dont need to


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you live in the USA you dont need to

Click to collapse



Banned because I lived in Haifa for six months so I really should ( but it was a long time ago)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I lived in Haifa for six months so I really should ( but it was a long time ago)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because you mean Haifa, IL?

and hi to you too


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you mean Haifa, IL?
> 
> and hi to you too

Click to collapse




Banned because I meant Haifa, Israel/Palestine
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I meant Haifa, Israel/Palestine
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because thats what i meant too

I forgot that IL stands for Illinois


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because thats what i meant too
> 
> I forgot that IL stands for Illinois

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot (and I should have figured that out)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned because your 3 hours ahead of me 


Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you forgot (and I should have figured that out)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned because you are 7 hrs after me


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 8, 2011)

Banned because you fail  you are 2 hours ahead of me 


orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are 7 hrs after me

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because you fail  you are 2 hours ahead of me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being timeless

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 8, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being timeless
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because you are father time


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you are father time

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't shaved in over 2 months so its possible

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I haven't shaved in over 2 months so its possible
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't shaved...   

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you haven't shaved...
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about men stuff


----------



## kevina90 (Jan 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about men stuff

Click to collapse



Banned for having a scary llama!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

kevina90 said:


> Banned for having a scary llama!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because Llamas aren't scary... Unless they want to be 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because Llamas aren't scary... Unless they want to be
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because llamas are scary when you are not in team llama


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because llamas are scary when you are not in team llama

Click to collapse




Banned because you are right! Stop doing that!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you are right! Stop doing that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody us afraid of llamas

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 9, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because nobody us afraid of llamas
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because too true. Nobody is afraid of their dinner, are they?


----------



## kevina90 (Jan 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because Llamas aren't scary... Unless they want to be
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting llamas!!!!!!!
http://www.glogster.com/media/2/5/26/16/5261667.jpg
go here... if you dare....


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 9, 2011)

kevina90 said:


> Banned for supporting llamas!!!!!!!
> http://www.glogster.com/media/2/5/26/16/5261667.jpg
> go here... if you dare....

Click to collapse



Banned for using so many !



Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## kevina90 (Jan 9, 2011)

banned for only using one !


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 9, 2011)

kevina90 said:


> banned for only using one !

Click to collapse



banned for being on at&t ...ew


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 9, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for being on at&t ...ew

Click to collapse



Banned because Streamyx sucks even more in Malaysia...


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Streamyx sucks even more in Malaysia...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what that is


Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 9, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I don't know what that is
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Streamyx has the price of a US ISP, but has the speed/services of a Zimbabwe ISP.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Streamyx has the price of a US ISP, but has the speed/services of a Zimbabwe ISP.

Click to collapse



Banned because I didnt know Zimbabwe had an ISP  

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 9, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I didnt know Zimbabwe had an ISP
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because now you know what my latency is like: None-existent.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 9, 2011)

Banned for not having latency



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because now you know what my latency is like: None-existent.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not having latency

Click to collapse



Banned because I have toooooooooo much (latency)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I have toooooooooo much (latency)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because i have to

and i have more latency than any of you


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i have to
> 
> and i have more latency than any of you

Click to collapse



Banned... because it's my turn

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned... because it's my turn
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a lame ban.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a lame ban.

Click to collapse




Banned because you hurt my feelings :sniff: 
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

Banned because cheer up


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 9, 2011)

Banned because cheering up is overrated.





husam666 said:


> Banned because cheer up

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because cheering up is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being always sad


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being always sad

Click to collapse



Banned for making everyone sad


Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for making everyone sad
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me sad


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me sad

Click to collapse



banned for eat a pancake


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 9, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned for eat a pancake

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating waffles!!!!  Do you like waffles? 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not eating waffles!!!!  Do you like waffles?
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because pancakes are more delicious


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because pancakes are more delicious

Click to collapse



Banned for your blasphemy! Belgian Waffles are WAAAY tastier!  Silence infidel! 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your blasphemy! Belgian Waffles are WAAAY tastier!  Silence infidel!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm scared now


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm scared now

Click to collapse



Banned for being scared! I'm just a humble Nana that loves Belgian Waffles. 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being scared! I'm just a humble Nana that loves Belgian Waffles.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned for making me take pics with a winmo phone


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being scared! I'm just a humble *Nana *that loves Belgian Waffles.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned for referring to a grandmother


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for referring to a grandmother

Click to collapse



Banned because my grandmother is dead....

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my grandmother is dead....
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned because my grandmother is also dead


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because my grandmother is also dead

Click to collapse



Banned because my Grandma died when my Mom was 9.

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my Grandma died when my Mom was 9.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDAppp

Click to collapse



Banned for fooling us


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for fooling us

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm fooling you! She really did die! Btw @TCP date fail it's 1/9/11 not 1/9/10! Silly 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking I'm fooling you! She really did die! Btw @TCP date fail it's 1/9/11 not 1/9/10! Silly
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



banned for correcting me


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 9, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for correcting me

Click to collapse



Banned for needing to be corrected 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for correcting your "friend" in public..that's humiliating
> 'sup 'nana?

Click to collapse



Banned... Can't we all just get along 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for correcting your "friend" in public..that's humiliating
> 'sup 'nana?

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking your "friend" in public haha  Well I'm good MTM  I'm excited for Tuesday!

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for stalking your "friend" in public haha  Well I'm good MTM  I'm excited for Tuesday!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because i know that MTM has a stupid photo about anything im gonna write


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i know that MTM has a stupid photo about anything im gonna write

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing MTM but that's okay I'll block you from his ban haha

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing MTM but that's okay I'll block you from his ban haha
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp

Click to collapse




Banned because you blocked a ban
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for felling insecure about what I might or not do  You should be better than that young one
> 
> 
> 
> Block FAIL! Banned for the failed attempt

Click to collapse



Ban FAIL! Banned for not banning her


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 9, 2011)

Banned because my butt itches 





husam666 said:


> Ban FAIL! Banned for not banning her

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 9, 2011)

Banned for not wanting to!





T.C.P said:


> banned for making me take pics with a winmo phone

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for not wanting to!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea why everybody hates winmo


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have no idea why everybody hates winmo

Click to collapse



Banned for having no idea why...
(jk)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having no idea why...
> (jk)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



\
banned for just kidding!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> \
> banned for just kidding!

Click to collapse



Banned for the \


----------



## TiiXiboy (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the \

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for \


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

TiiXiboy said:


> Banned for banning for \
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for banning for \


----------



## vbetts (Jan 9, 2011)

Banned just to keep the cycle going.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 9, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned just to keep the cycle going.

Click to collapse



Banned because "cycles" are gross. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 9, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because "cycles" are gross.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're gross 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because "cycles" are gross.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Long time no see ban


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because you're gross
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you always ban for the same reasons


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always ban for the same reasons

Click to collapse



banned because im getting an HD2


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because im getting an HD2

Click to collapse



Banned for making me jelly


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 10, 2011)

banned for being a jelly lovin' llama


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

krook6023 said:


> banned for being a jelly lovin' llama

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you don't like Llamas! (and you should!!)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for trying to impose another member



Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you don't like Llamas! (and you should!!)

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for trying to impose another member

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to moderate llamas. They be crazy... 

And double ban for anyone's feelings that I hurt while int the off-topic section. I didn't mean it. See my signature for details.


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for trying to moderate llamas. They be crazy...
> 
> And double ban for anyone's feelings that I hurt while int the off-topic section. I didn't mean it. See my signature for details.

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody likes llamas not even themselves

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because nobody likes llamas not even themselves
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because too true... But sometimes, I love them. I mean their meat and fur, that is...


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because too true... But sometimes, I love them. I mean their meat and fur, that is...

Click to collapse




Banned because llama sounds like eating a sewer rat
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because llama sounds like eating a sewer rat
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I beg to differ. Llama is delicious!

http://exoticmeatmarket.com/llamameat.html


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I beg to differ. Llama is delicious!
> 
> http://exoticmeatmarket.com/llamameat.html

Click to collapse



Banned because the first sale item is llama meat sausage.  That's what all the non-llamas want. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because the first sale item is llama meat sausage.  That's what all the non-llamas want.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to learn to scroll down... the fillet mignon and the tenderloin cuts...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to learn to scroll down... the fillet mignon and the tenderloin cuts...

Click to collapse



Banned because you just want our good parts.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you just want our good parts.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because duh

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because duh
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for one awful ban. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you just want our good parts.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because we are planning to utilize the entire llama carcass. It's our way of going green, or brown or tan, whatever the colour of llama fur.



sweepingzero said:


> Banned because duh
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's D'oh!



Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for one awful ban.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because there has been hundreds of awful bans.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we are planning to utilize the entire llama carcass. It's our way of going green, or brown or tan, whatever the colour of llama fur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the Llama colors. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not knowing the Llama colors.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a racist. I truly respect each and every single llama (albeit as a delicacy) without regard to their colour


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm not a racist. I truly respect each and every single llama (albeit as a delicacy) without regard to their colour

Click to collapse



Banned because the purple ones are the best

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because the purple ones are the best
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree. It isn't racism if it's done just for the taste


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I agree. It isn't racism if it's done just for the taste

Click to collapse



Banned because non-llamas aren't worth eating.


Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned because I agree.

Wait a minute...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned because I agree.
> 
> Wait a minute...

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing.   

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned. Just banned.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned. Just banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for multitasking 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for multitasking
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for multi-ing.


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned so you cannot be in the Llama fight party.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned so you cannot be in the Llama fight party.

Click to collapse



Banned because who am I going to fight if he isn't? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned so you cannot be in the Llama fight party.

Click to collapse



Banned because I already smashed a pair of llama testicles.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned just because my Sunday is over...



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I already smashed a pair of llama testicles.

Click to collapse


----------



## ksizzle9 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for me being drunk as ****. Maintaining my fishtank and yo house cost the same. (Don't have either.lol just apartment. ) I banned me for being a douche. And just getting married.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

ksizzle9 said:


> Banned for me being drunk as ****. Maintaining my fishtank and yo house cost the same. (Don't have either.lol just apartment. ) I banned me for being a douche. And just getting married.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being drunk?


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned, but congratulations.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned, but congratulations.

Click to collapse



Banned for congratulating a Dbag. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for congratulating a Dbag.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it should be condolence from the way I see it.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it should be condolence from the way I see it.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're probably right. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned just to do it. It's in my right and listed in the constitution that I may ban whoever I may.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned just to do it. It's in my right and listed in the constitution that I may ban whoever I may.

Click to collapse



Banned for exercising the right to ban whoever you may. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for being proud that you're exploring your rights as a Citizen of the USA. And Toilet paper.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned for being proud that you're exploring your rights as a Citizen of the USA. And Toilet paper.

Click to collapse



Banned because ill toilet paper you. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for going too far, you foolish fool!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned for going too far, you foolish fool!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a silly girl. Peanut butta lova! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned because I'm pretty sure I have a wiener.

Yup, I do.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned because I'm pretty sure I have a wiener.
> 
> Yup, I do.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a silly girl with a weiner.  Better? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned because there are no female parts here.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned because there are no female parts here.

Click to collapse



Banned for having to use that defense. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for just stating the truth to you.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned for just stating the truth to you.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have to convince me. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you don't have to convince me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban. Ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning eleven times.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not banning eleven times.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



10ban

enough chars?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for the lack of originality on your previous bann...



sakai4eva said:


> 10ban
> 
> enough chars?

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for the lack of originality on your previous bann...

Click to collapse



Banned because originality is not a prerequisite for banning.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned because it is and if not it makes it more fun



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because originality is not a prerequisite for banning.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because it is and if not it makes it more fun

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm feeling kinda depressed today... sigh... I wanna go home and hug my keyboard...


----------



## reqmon (Jan 10, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for root your phone then
> 
> Sent from my space brick

Click to collapse



Banned for fun


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

reqmon said:


> Banned for fun

Click to collapse




Banned because you had fun...
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for having Llama Power 2 times on your signature



Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you had fun...
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having Llama Power 2 times on your signature

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me headaches


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having Llama Power 2 times on your signature

Click to collapse



Banned because... Llama Power!!! 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned Because I'm using rapid read 

Sent using *RapidRead*!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned. Because u always quote babydoll 


husam666 said:


> Banned Because I'm using rapid read
> 
> Sent using *RapidRead*!

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned. Because u always quote babydoll
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to protect her from reckless baning   

plus she wants us to race to ban her


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have to protect her from reckless baning
> 
> plus she wants us to race to ban her

Click to collapse



Banned for moving/ changing you location flag


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for moving/ changing you location flag

Click to collapse



Banned because I only changed the flag.
double ban because it says home town not where are you


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I only changed the flag.
> double ban because it says home town not where are you

Click to collapse



Banned because your not in your hometown (neither am I for that matter  ...Oh, and T.C.P. You are banned as well (My first double ban. Yay!) (I couldn't multi-quote using the xda app, believe me I tried)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because your not in your hometown (neither am I for that matter  ...Oh, and T.C.P. You are banned as well (My first double ban. Yay!) (I couldn't multi-quote using the xda app, believe me I tried)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being an original Jersey Girl


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being an original Jersey Girl

Click to collapse




I AM the original Jersey Llama Girl! Oh, and.... Banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I only changed the flag.
> double ban because it says home town not where are you

Click to collapse



BAnned because good point


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> BAnned because good point

Click to collapse



Banned because you broke my combo 

Double ban she distracted me by posting in other forums


----------



## prajnakandarpa (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for being distracted by them crazy biatches





husam666 said:


> Banned because you broke my combo
> 
> Double ban she distracted me by posting in other forums

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

prajnakandarpa said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Mind your manners! 

Banned for being an A-Hole


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Mind your manners!
> 
> Banned for being an A-Hole

Click to collapse



Don't get mad... Get even... Banned for getting even  

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't get mad... Get even... Banned for getting even
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm odd


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm odd

Click to collapse



Banned. (not odd   ) because I said so! Ha!  

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. (not odd   ) because I said so! Ha!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for bullying me 

Double ban because I can't say no to a lady  so I'm not odd


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for bullying me
> 
> Double ban because I can't say no to a lady  so I'm not odd

Click to collapse



Banned because you called me a bully :sniff: 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you called me a bully :sniff:
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because sad smilies work every time 

Banned because I'm sorry


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sad smilies work every time
> 
> Banned because I'm sorry

Click to collapse



Banned because you use sad smilies...       

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you use sad smilies...
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 4 ban combo


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for giving me headaches too



husam666 said:


> Banned because it's 4 ban combo

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for giving me headaches too

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a migraine AAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's a migraine AAAAAHHHHH!

Click to collapse



banned because I got one of those today!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned because those are horrible!



Smartenup said:


> banned because I got one of those today!

Click to collapse


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned because im trying to go super saiyin

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because those are horrible!

Click to collapse



Banned because we all have a bad case of xda syndrome


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we all have a bad case of xda syndrome

Click to collapse



Banned. Woo Hoo!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Woo Hoo!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because we only have a week to live max


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we only have a week to live max

Click to collapse




Why? Banned. Llamas are eternal!!
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why? Banned. Llamas are eternal!!
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



HELL YEAH ban


----------



## mad-murdock (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> HELL YEAH ban

Click to collapse



Banned for being a troll and not giving a real ban reason. Make sure to read how-to-ban-for-dummies

Swyped with HTC Desire. Excuse typos.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> Banned for being a troll and not giving a real ban reason. Make sure to read how-to-ban-for-dummies
> 
> Swyped with HTC Desire. Excuse typos.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're talking to the ban master i have more than 568 bans here this is number 569!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for being the bann master



husam666 said:


> Banned because you're talking to the ban master i have more than 568 bans here this is number 569!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for being the bann master

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly


----------



## TiiXiboy (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being jelly

Click to collapse



Banned cos jelly is a thing in the sea 



Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 10, 2011)

TiiXiboy said:


> Banned cos jelly is a thing in the sea
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because jelly is also something i'm eating right now


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned for being jealous of my post count



husam666 said:


> Banned for being jelly

Click to collapse



Banned for making me LOL a lot 



TiiXiboy said:


> Banned cos jelly is a thing in the sea

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned because I can't quote with this thing 

Sent using *RapidRead*!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banned because your thing can´t quote



husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't quote with this thing

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Quote for pointing out that his thing is broken or malfunctioning

Click to collapse



FAAAAAIL 
Banned for not banning also my thing is still in beta


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> FAAAAAIL
> Banned for not banning also my thing is still in beta

Click to collapse



Banned of what you said ^ and banned again cuz... I'm baaaacckk

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned of what you said ^ and banned again cuz... I'm baaaacckk
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



welcome back ban

i will try not to lose my combo


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> welcome back ban
> 
> i will try not to lose my combo

Click to collapse



Ban combo ban 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ban combo ban
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



i think now its 6 or 7

banned because i have to


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think now its 6 or 7
> 
> banned because i have to

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to.... 8ban

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I want to.... 8ban
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody can beat me 
except for you


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nobody can beat me
> except for you

Click to collapse



Banned because I am... NOW the new ban master.  9ban

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I am... NOW the new ban master.  9ban
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because its a combo;
im still the master


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because its a combo;
> im still the master

Click to collapse



Fine! Be the ban Master... I ban you times infinity 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine! Be the ban Master... I ban you times infinity
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because youre mad at me


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because youre mad at me

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you think I'm mad 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you think I'm mad
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because not again


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because not again

Click to collapse



Banned again AND again 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned again AND again
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



german auto-ban


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> german auto-ban

Click to collapse



Honorable ancestor ban

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Honorable ancestor ban
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



increasing our post count ban


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> increasing our post count ban

Click to collapse



It's always a good thing to do...Ban

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's always a good thing to do...Ban
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because you right


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 10, 2011)

banned for having a bad avatar...


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

krook6023 said:


> banned for having a bad avatar...

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't  have a GOOD avatar 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

Deleted double post 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!![/QUOTE]



Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you don't  have a GOOD avatar
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because you lost your combo 

my combo still goes on


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you lost your combo
> 
> my combo still goes on

Click to collapse



Banned because you go on and on...)    jk

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you go on and on...)    jk
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned for saying that
^_^


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for saying that
> ^_^

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you didn't think it was funny 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you didn't think it was funny
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because now i get it


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because now i get it

Click to collapse



Banned for getting it (get it!?!?)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for getting it (get it!?!?)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because i got it, now where did i put it


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i got it, now where did i put it

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you lost it... Ha! Beat that with a bat!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you lost it... Ha! Beat that with a bat!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because i cant, I simply cant


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i cant, I simply cant

Click to collapse



Banned because you CAN and SHOULD (and now I've lost it) 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you CAN and SHOULD (and now I've lost it)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because what you lost is your posting speed


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because what you lost is your posting speed

Click to collapse




Banned because I still faster than you (and my Dad called....)
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I still faster than you (and my Dad called....)
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because im slow because im using my phone and i dont have xda app on winmo


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because im slow because im using my phone and i dont have xda app on winmo

Click to collapse




Banned because you don't have the xda app. Bad, bad llama!
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you don't have the xda app. Bad, bad llama!
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because i have xda app on android, i just cant use android for adhoc reasons...

double ban because you know im bad


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i have xda app on android, i just cant use android for adhoc reasons...
> 
> double ban because you know im bad

Click to collapse



Banned for making excuses 


Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for making excuses
> 
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking it


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not liking it

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I don't have toooooooooo...

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I don't have toooooooooo...
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because you fell out of the window (tooooooooooooooooo)
are you ok?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you fell out of the window (tooooooooooooooooo)
> are you ok?

Click to collapse




Banned because its all your fault...
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because its all your fault...
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because mtm broke my combo
double banned because are you ok?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because mtm broke my combo
> double banned because are you ok?

Click to collapse



Triple banned because I feel down and hit my head...

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Triple banned because I feel down and hit my head...
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because im calling an ambulance right now


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im calling an ambulance right now

Click to collapse



Banned because none of my fellow llamas watched the video! Plus, I broke your combo


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> *BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....NANA!!!*
> banned for the mere fact of not being banned by my today...'sup 'nana?

Click to collapse



Hola M_T_M  

Banned because you banned me and then asked me how I was....that's like running over my cat and then asking me out to dinner haha 

I've been good, me and T.C.P worked out a trade of my HD2 for his G2, I'm excited to get it because I miss qwerty hardware keyboards 

But I digress, how are you?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Chillin', illin' and whillin' to ban any fool that dares to ban me
> Say, can I have your G2 for what I have on my right hand pocket?

Click to collapse


*BANNED BECAUSE YOU DARED ME*


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Chillin', illin' and whillin' to ban any fool that dares to ban me
> Say, can I have your G2 for what I have on my right hand pocket?

Click to collapse




Banned because I'm creeped out right now

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 10, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I'm creeped out right now
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being creeped  If you didn't expect off-topic stuff don't come to off-topic haha 

@M_T_M, it depends....what's in that right hand pocket?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being creeped  If you didn't expect off-topic stuff don't come to off-topic haha
> 
> @M_T_M, it depends....what's in that right hand pocket?

Click to collapse



Banned because he wants to track you with whatever in his pocket
He's stalking you remember?


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> My HD2...
> What a nasty mind you have mate...shame on you
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



@Husam: GASP! You're right! A GPS Banana tracker!  

@M_T_M: Banned for trying to trade me what I'm trading to get the G2, what would be the point of that?


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> No point really ..
> ..I just want that phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



WELLL....other people on the market place are looking for HD2's try and see if you could snag a good phone 

Oh, and banned for not thinking of that earlier haha


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> No point really ..
> ..I just want that phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you always fail at banning


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Why you little
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not watching your temper  A good godly man such as yourself should know that's a big no no haha


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not watching your temper  A good godly man such as yourself should know that's a big no no haha

Click to collapse



Banned because he's after you, he wants to eat you my friend
be careful


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's after you, he wants to eat you my friend
> be careful

Click to collapse



Banned because he wants my platanos  



M_T_M said:


> Aaight then....banned for calming me down
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to a banana, that's a tad crazy my friend  haha


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned because I´ve missed you here!
husam666 is poping out more than you!



twitch153 said:


> Banned because he wants my platanos
> 
> 
> Banned for listening to a banana, that's a tad crazy my friend  haha

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I´ve missed you here!
> husam666 is poping out more than you!

Click to collapse



Banned for missing me  It's okay I've just been busy getting prepped for college! And I will occasionally stop by xda to visit my friends


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned because you don´t have an excuse for not being around the famous bann thread



twitch153 said:


> Banned for missing me  It's okay I've just been busy getting prepped for college! And I will occasionally stop by xda to visit my friends

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you don´t have an excuse for not being around the famous bann thread

Click to collapse



Banned because I got famous from this thread, supposedly. Haha


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned because if you got famous here you must feed your fans, otherwise husam666 will get all your fans



twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got famous from this thread, supposedly. Haha

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because if you got famous here you must feed your fans, otherwise husam666 will get all your fans

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking a fan of mine will get other fans of mine  That's like a mouse hunting for mice instead of cheese.... You just can't replace the cheese....or in this case, banana haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking a fan of mine will get other fans of mine  That's like a mouse hunting for mice instead of cheese.... You just can't replace the cheese....or in this case, banana haha

Click to collapse



Banned for having a banananana for your avatar


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a banananana for your avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for judging my banana when your avatar is invisible...


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for judging my banana when your avatar is invisible...

Click to collapse



Banned for playing with you banana so much it got squishy

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 11, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for playing with you banana so much it got squishy
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for two reasons:

1.) Implying anything about the personal relationship of me and my banana.

2.) Thinking it ever gets squishy!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for playing innuendo games ......sick banana,  you need professional help from a Nanalogist.
> 
> 
> Hey...what's that under the table?

Click to collapse



Banned because it's my leg you...


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for exceeding on your language, you can be banned for real



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's my leg you idiot.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> If I were you +which you're not+ I'd edit that post ipso facto...just a mere suggestion
> 
> Hey...what's that under the table?

Click to collapse



A BANANANANANANANA!  

Banned for holding my family hostage!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned myself because I can't curse on XDA. T.T


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned myself because I can't curse on XDA. T.T

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that  It's in the official rule book of officialness!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing that  It's in the official rule book of officialness!

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought that off-topic is free-for-all, and also though that 1d10+ is not a curseworthy cuss.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for thinking



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I thought that off-topic is free-for-all, and also though that 1d10+ is not a curseworthy cuss.

Click to collapse


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for changing your avatar...

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 11, 2011)

krook6023 said:


> Banned for changing your avatar...
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a burglar posed as a forum mod


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a burglar posed as a forum mod

Click to collapse



bbbbbbbbbban!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> bbbbbbbbbban!

Click to collapse



Ccccccccccccococabana?!


----------



## trizzle21 (Jan 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> bbbbbbbbbban!

Click to collapse



Ban for not having 3 hoes like me. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

trizzle21 said:


> Ban for not having 3 hoes like me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive gardening:


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for excessive gardening:

Click to collapse



Banned for excessivly excessiving the excessive for poodles with pink kites blue marbles and poofy poofs

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for excessivly excessiving the excessive for poodles with pink kites blue marbles and poofy poofs
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned.

Minimalism FTW!


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 11, 2011)

banned for cleaving.............


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned for cleaving.............

Click to collapse



Banned fr licking cleavage

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned fr licking cleavage
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hmm... banned for mentioning cleavage. Pix or it did not happen!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for calling me an I***t....and not listening to the twichting Nana
> 
> Hey...what's that under the table?

Click to collapse



Banned because I was trying to make a joke about your XDA app sig. But it backfired


----------



## prajnakandarpa (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for being a loser.

Delivered by pigeons high on crack.


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 11, 2011)

banned for too much crack(ed pigeons)


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned for too much crack(ed pigeons)

Click to collapse



Pigeons were banned. Banned.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pigeons were banned. Banned.

Click to collapse



banned because i hate pigeons


----------



## prajnakandarpa (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for not being a pigeon lover.





T.C.P said:


> banned because i hate pigeons

Click to collapse





Delivered by pigeons high on crack.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned because I can´t get to pronounce your user name



prajnakandarpa said:


> Banned for not being a pigeon lover.
> 
> 
> 
> Delivered by pigeons high on crack.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I can´t get to pronounce your user name

Click to collapse



Banned because we can say the same for yours. Is it orb-three-thousand or orb-three-oh-oh-oh or oh-ar-bee-three-oh-oh-oh, etc.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for making me LOL



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we can say the same for yours. Is it orb-three-thousand or orb-three-oh-oh-oh or oh-ar-bee-three-oh-oh-oh, etc.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for making me LOL

Click to collapse



Banned for LOLing


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Benned because I´ve just realized about your scary avatar picture



sakai4eva said:


> Banned for LOLing

Click to collapse


----------



## prajnakandarpa (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for bad spelling.





orb3000 said:


> Benned because I´ve just realized about your scary avatar picture

Click to collapse





Delivered by pigeons high on crack.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Benned because I´ve just realized about your scary avatar picture

Click to collapse



It's a kitchen knife that I got for Christmas. A real nice santoku (tri-purpose) knife hand-made by Japanese blacksmiths. It's kinda like a chef's knife but with the sharpness and craftsmanship of a katana. 

Also, banned for being scared of the cook. Unless, of course, you are a llama  



prajnakandarpa said:


> Banned for bad spelling.
> 
> 
> 
> Delivered by pigeons high on crack.

Click to collapse



Banned for using pigeon tech:

http://www.google.com/technology/pigeonrank.html


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 11, 2011)

banned for actually being knowledgeable in something that i find interesting 
thanks for the info


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I can´t get to pronounce your user name

Click to collapse



Banned because its prajnakandarpa 



thisishoot said:


> banned for actually being knowledgeable in something that i find interesting
> thanks for the info

Click to collapse



Banned for being a nerdroid


----------



## krook6023 (Jan 11, 2011)

banned for listening to Metallica...still...its not the 90's anymore!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2011)

krook6023 said:


> banned for listening to Metallica...still...its not the 90's anymore!

Click to collapse



Banned because you like lady gaga


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you like lady gaga

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking lady gaga


Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for messing with Lady gaga


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for messing with Lady gaga

Click to collapse



banned because i don't like lady gaga


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because i don't like lady gaga

Click to collapse



Banned because lady gaga sucks. And she's a he


Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because lady gaga sucks. And she's a he
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being right


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 11, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because lady gaga sucks. And she's a he
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because that is what i wanted to say but i didn't want to fight with lady gaga fans


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for pointing that out





Mr. Clown said:


> Banned for messing with Lady gaga

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 11, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for pointing that out
> 
> Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for pointing!

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing wth your thumb at the christmas tree that burned down the llama pen and freed the food!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for still having a x-mas tree in Jan 11th



sweepingzero said:


> Banned for pointing wth your thumb at the christmas tree that burned down the llama pen and freed the food!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for laughing at that poor man...he has turrets syndrome
> 
> Hey...what's that under the table?

Click to collapse



banned for being sad


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being sad

Click to collapse



Banned because I just fell off a stool and it gave my the heimlech upon landing

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I just fell off a stool and it gave my the heimlech upon landing
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you fell in the toilet


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned because unless he is a Turtle or made of sugar he will be fine 


husam666 said:


> Banned because you fell in the toilet

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned because looks like he's a turtle xD

Sent using *RapidRead*!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because looks like he's a turtle xD
> 
> Sent using *RapidRead*!

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting turtles. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for insulting turtles.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT insulting turtles

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for NOT insulting turtles
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for you're all caps NOT. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 11, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for you're all caps NOT.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because turtles are pretty much the ****. And you ARE not

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for calling a **** to turtles!



sweepingzero said:


> Banned because turtles are pretty much the ****. And you ARE not
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## kevina90 (Jan 11, 2011)

banned for insulting turtles! Turtles destroy llamas!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2011)

kevina90 said:


> banned for insulting turtles! Turtles destroy llamas!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to insult Llamas. Llamas Rule!!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for trying to insult Llamas. Llamas Rule!!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being 100% correct. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## TiiXiboy (Jan 11, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being 100% correct.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cos dogs ar best 






Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> hehehehe....I can sense twitchy around here.....preparing ban for that crazy 'nana

Click to collapse



Banned for sensing me...that's just wrong


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> *BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....NANA!!*
> 
> Minority Report ban...before it happened

Click to collapse



Banned for seeing into what could be the future  Or...it's just a huge banana shaped tumor!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for seeing into what could be the future  Or...it's just a huge banana shaped tumor!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you've seen the future

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you've seen the future
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I see the future too. Like I can predict that at exactly 1.00pm, the lunch alarm will ring and I will go out for lunch.


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I see the future too. Like I can predict that at exactly 1.00pm, the lunch alarm will ring and I will go out for lunch.

Click to collapse



Banned for predicting, not *seeing* into the future


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for predicting, not *seeing* into the future

Click to collapse



Banned because seeing into the future is an accepted semantic.


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because seeing into the future is an accepted semantic.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know how but I'm linking this to jewish people....as I am partially one


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't know how but I'm linking this to jewish people....as I am partially one

Click to collapse



Banned for not using copypasta to search. 

And double ban because the word you are looking for is semitic.


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not using copypasta to search.
> 
> And double ban because the word you are looking for is semitic.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm actually gonna search it...I work with computers for a reason, I'm as lazy as I can be at all times haha  jk 

Double ban because I know what semitic means! I know my big boy words haha


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking I'm actually gonna search it...I work with computers for a reason, I'm as lazy as I can be at all times haha  jk
> 
> Double ban because I know what semitic means! I know my big boy words haha

Click to collapse



Banned because your lazy and you too know that big words are our friends... : p 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because your lazy and you too know that big words are our friends... : p
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because words can never be bigger than the fool that utters it. I shouldn't have used words bigger than bananananana for twitch.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because words can never be bigger than the fool that utters it. I shouldn't have used words bigger than bananananana for twitch.

Click to collapse



Banned for being right.

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being right.
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse




Banned for being the 316th person to use that exact ban

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Cuppeerr (Jan 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for lying

Click to collapse



Banned cause i said so

NOT SWYPED BECAUSE I DONT HAVE SWYPE from my nook color.


----------



## Cuppeerr (Jan 12, 2011)

alainater said:


> Banned cause i said so
> 
> NOT SWYPED BECAUSE I DONT HAVE SWYPE from my nook color.

Click to collapse



That didn't turn out right


NOT SWYPED BECAUSE I DONT HAVE SWYPE from my nook color.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

alainater said:


> That didn't turn out right
> 
> 
> NOT SWYPED BECAUSE I DONT HAVE SWYPE from my nook color.

Click to collapse



Banned for not turning right without giving a signal. License and registration please.


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not turning right without giving a signal. License and registration please.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having insurance 250 dollar ticket

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for not having insurance 250 dollar ticket
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he was also speeding and you should have added another $300 ticket

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for not having insurance 250 dollar ticket
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for *hic* wazzat you said, Offisher?


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for *hic* wazzat you said, Offisher?

Click to collapse



Banned for being too sober to drive. Plus your right blinker I blinkin backwards. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being too sober to drive. Plus your right blinker I blinkin backwards.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because i have banned in awhile


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i have banned in awhile

Click to collapse



Capitalization ban.


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Capitalization ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning tcp. High five

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned for your high 5



sweepingzero said:


> Banned for banning tcp. High five
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 12, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for your high 5

Click to collapse



banned because i want a high five too


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for your high 5

Click to collapse



Banned for banning high 5s. What will they think of next?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i want a high five too

Click to collapse



Gimme 5 then

*smack*

Ok, now you're banned.


----------



## newter55 (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Gimme 5 then
> 
> *smack*
> 
> Ok, now you're banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because llamas don't have"five"


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 12, 2011)

newter55 said:


> Banned because llamas don't have"five"

Click to collapse



Banned because the llamas are going to neuter you. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 12, 2011)

banned because how is that?


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because the llamas are going to neuter you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because llamas were born neutered. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because llamas were born neutered.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being in Cook County. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being in Cook County.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for I'm not in cook county

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for I'm not in cook county
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I am fixing my girlfriends computer and just found porn adware.  Bahahahahahaha

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I am fixing my girlfriends computer and just found porn adware.  Bahahahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing a good enough job


Ps for the sexings not the computer fixings


Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for not doing a good enough job
> 
> 
> Ps for the sexings not the computer fixings
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I also suck at fixing computers. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 12, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I also suck at fixing computers.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I can fix computers, I know how to use a hammer. 

Firs post: -)

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 12, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I also suck at fixing computers.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because you gf is looking at porn and thinking of firemen when you guys "make love"


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you gf is looking at porn and thinking of firemen when you guys "make love"

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't propagate your wildest fantasies here TCP.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned for.bringin that up i told u to stay quiet 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you shouldn't propagate your wildest fantasies here TCP.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you shouldn't propagate your wildest fantasies here TCP.

Click to collapse




Banned for quoting yourself in your sig


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for quoting yourself in your sig

Click to collapse



Banning everyone here for only rating this thread with 3 stars instead of unlimited stars, it is a shame...


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned for being the oldest llama 





derhannes1983 said:


> Banning everyone here for only rating this thread with 3 stars instead of unlimited stars, it is a shame...

Click to collapse


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned for banning the oldest llama, respect the eldest, stripling  



T.C.P said:


> Banned for being the oldest llama

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned because i respect no one except for pookie 





derhannes1983 said:


> Banned for banning the oldest llama, respect the eldest, stripling

Click to collapse


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

Banning myself for not knowing pookie.



T.C.P said:


> Banned because i respect no one except for pookie

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned because is very nice to see new ppl around to ban



derhannes1983 said:


> Banning myself for not knowing pookie.

Click to collapse


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned because im one of the those new ppl 
Thanks! 

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

thisishoot said:


> Banned because im one of the those new ppl
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because we dont like fresh meat..

unless you become my fish


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because we dont like fresh meat.
> 
> unless you become my fish

Click to collapse



Banned because fresh near is good. Tastes better.

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because fresh near is good. Tastes better.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned because I've never had fresh near, how does it taste?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I've never had fresh near, how does it taste?

Click to collapse



Banned because it tastes like this http://www.megavideo.com/?v=5BHLVDC0

take 1 hour of your time to lol


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned for thinking someone will watch that 1hr video



husam666 said:


> Banned because it tastes like this http://www.megavideo.com/?v=5BHLVDC0
> 
> take 1 hour of your time to lol

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for thinking someone will watch that 1hr video

Click to collapse



banned because you are probably going to watch it twice


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned because i watched it 


sweepingzero said:


> banned because you are probably going to watch it twice

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> banned because you are probably going to watch it twice

Click to collapse



banned because there is jesus stig in there


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned because who is this jesus i talk about??? 





husam666 said:


> banned because there is jesus stig in there

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because there is jesus stig in there

Click to collapse



Banned because the stig is his own religion

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because the stig is his own religion
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not watching the last 2 minutes of that video


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not watching the last 2 minutes of that video

Click to collapse



Ban for taking about a video I cant't see. And because is a stupid video.

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

i2gh0st said:


> Ban for taking about a video I cant't see. And because is a stupid video.
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse



banned because its not,

double ban because apparently someone popped your eyes


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because its not,
> 
> double ban because apparently someone popped your eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for not realising that I have eyes and one more for posting videos I cant see on my phone. And yes it is. lol 

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned for having eyes and one more



i2gh0st said:


> Banned for not realising that I have eyes and one more for posting videos I cant see on my phone. And yes it is. lol
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having eyes and one more

Click to collapse




Banned because i effing hate snow
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned because I love snow



sweepingzero said:


> Banned because i effing hate snow
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I love snow

Click to collapse



Banned because he has to sweep everything!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because who is this jesus i talk about???

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning my favorite fiction character  haha


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for mentioning my favorite fiction character  haha

Click to collapse



banned because no foreal who is it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because no foreal who is it?

Click to collapse



Some dude who was born near husam


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Some dude who was born near husam

Click to collapse



Banned because I saw the light that night


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I saw the light that night

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing myre

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for bringing myre
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that is....?


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that is....?

Click to collapse



Banned because I ont know how to spell it and nobody knows what it is. The useless **** from one of the wise men for the baby jesus


Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I ont know how to spell it and nobody knows what it is. The useless **** from one of the wise men for the baby jesus
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for saying about baby Jesus, and for not using spell check. 

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

i2gh0st said:


> Banned for saying about baby Jesus, and for not using spell check.
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse




Banned for dissing baby jesus. He wasn't a tool till he grew up
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for dissing baby jesus. He wasn't a tool till he grew up
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ban for saying baby Jesus grew up. Blasfemy! (Or wathever the deam word spells)

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned for being partial!

Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Being for being impartial

Click to collapse




banned for having 2 "M"s in your handle!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Being for being impartial

Click to collapse



Banned for being mad. Take a chill pill yo

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 12, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being mad. Take a chill pill yo
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I want a chill pill o_0

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

alright fine...

there


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned for your bad comment about Mexicans, beware



husam666 said:


> Banned for not asking mexicans for drugs
> 
> Sent using *RapidRead*!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> See...that's what I don't get mate...why would you make a comment like that? Please edit it.
> 
> 
> YOU'S A WINDOW SHOPPER

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a window shopper!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> *BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...NANA!!*
> 'Sup B? How Chiquita doing?

Click to collapse



Banned for being excited whenever I pop my ugly mug into this thread haha  

Chiquita....I killed her...she turned my family into a fruit salad!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for admitting to a crime in public....'nana's going to jail

Click to collapse



[email protected] because I once shot a man just to watch him die

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2011)

Banned and go to jail, and double bann for including an @ on your bann



sweepingzero said:


> [email protected] because I once shot a man just to watch him die
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 13, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned and go to jail, and double bann for including an @ on your bann

Click to collapse



Banned for orbiting.....................duhhhhh!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for orbiting.....................duhhhhh!

Click to collapse



Bannananananned. Borrowed from Twitch.


----------



## newter55 (Jan 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bannananananned. Borrowed from Twitch.

Click to collapse



Banned for borrowing a ban.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

newter55 said:


> Banned for borrowing a ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because caring is sharing.


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because caring is sharing.

Click to collapse



Banned because you.... care

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

i2gh0st said:


> Banned because you.... care
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse



Banned because I love you too 

Muax!


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I love you too
> 
> Muax!

Click to collapse




I'm sorry I can't ban you.

You mooved me with your love. 

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

i2gh0st said:


> I'm sorry I can't ban you.
> 
> You mooved me with your love.
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse



Banned for being "mooved"


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being "mooved"

Click to collapse



That's it banned for using your feminine skills on week dev dudes (lol)  and double ban for being mean. Hate preaty girl. And if you are not, let's pretend you are. ( girl or preaty, or both ) 

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

i2gh0st said:


> That's it banned for using your feminine skills on week dev dudes (lol)  and double ban for being mean. Hate preaty girl. And if you are not, let's pretend you are. ( girl or preaty, or both )
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse



Banned because that is so wrong dude... I'm neither a girl, nor am I a "pretty guy" in that sense...


----------



## Dirk (Jan 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that is so wrong dude... I'm neither a girl, nor am I a "pretty guy" in that sense...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being pretty


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for not being pretty

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm never pretty, but I make the girls laugh and giggle.. tee-hee...


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm never pretty, but I make the girls laugh and giggle.. tee-hee...

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting this. )) and for only making girls giggle and laugh. Get it?  Gay. ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F30Q1WbHE28&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

i2gh0st said:


> Banned for not getting this. )) and for only making girls giggle and laugh. Get it?  Gay. ..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F30Q1WbHE28&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse



Banned because... well, I don't have to justify what I really did to make them laugh and giggle... suffice to say I get more tail than a bushwhacker.


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... well, I don't have to justify what I really did to make them laugh and giggle... suffice to say I get more tail than a bushwhacker.

Click to collapse



Banned for being delusional...........


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for being delusional...........

Click to collapse



Where is my mind?

Banned because I cant find my mind!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Where is my mind?
> 
> Banned because I cant find my mind!

Click to collapse



Banned for losing your mind... wait, is that a zombie eating your brains?!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for losing your mind... wait, is that a zombie eating your brains?!

Click to collapse



Banned because that zombie looks like you!

GET OFF OF MY HEAD!


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 13, 2011)

Banned for not taking the upcoming zombie apocalypse seriously.


----------



## newter55 (Jan 13, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for not taking the upcoming zombie apocalypse seriously.

Click to collapse



Banned for believing the apocalypse is imminent.


----------



## newter55 (Jan 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having an Android avatar that looks like the emblem form the Mexican Soccer team Atlas

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol.


----------



## andQlimax (Jan 13, 2011)

newter55 said:


> Banned for making me lol.

Click to collapse



You are banned because ur post is the number 5421 and not 54321!!! 

EDIT: Hey someone is to ban because the posts are decreasing?!?


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 13, 2011)

andQlimax said:


> You are banned because ur post is the number 5421 and not 54321!!!

Click to collapse



banned for no other reason than to ban you to be banned by me banning you so that you may be banned while getting banned by the banner banning you


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2011)

Banned because do you already have one?



husam666 said:


> Where is my mind?
> 
> Banned because I cant find my mind!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not making any comments or reference to my very clever post about Atlas..

Click to collapse



Banned for being an attention dive 

double ban because now the roles changed


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an attention dive
> 
> double ban because now the roles changed

Click to collapse



Bannedfor being friends with t.c.p

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for trying to take my spot on the attention divo podium

Click to collapse



Banned for don't you mean diva

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2011)

banned for correcting a Mod



sweepingzero said:


> Banned for don't you mean diva

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for don't you mean diva
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because yes we do 

typo ban


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2011)

Banned because I didn´t saw it and because you made me LOL



M_T_M said:


> Banned for not making any comments or reference to my very clever post about Atlas..

Click to collapse


----------



## 00Ghz (Jan 13, 2011)

I ban you all because you don't donate all of your fortune to xda.

Xda app


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because yes we do
> 
> typo ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a dive 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

TheRedDrake said:


> I ban you all because you don't donate all of your fortune to xda.
> 
> Xda app

Click to collapse



look who's talking ban


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> look who's talking ban

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to "look" at someone talking on a forum.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for trying to "look" at someone talking on a forum.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking in this forum...

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for talking in this forum...
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because you have 333 posts


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you have 333 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because you have alot more posts than that... To lazy, and sick to check actual number)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you have alot more posts than that... To lazy, and sick to check actual number)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because its 1550 now


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you have alot more posts than that... To lazy, and sick to check actual number)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because u are in new jersey (im going to jersey shore BIATCH!!!)  Snooki from jersey shore


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned ebcause u are in new jersey (im going to jersey shore BIATCH!!!)

Click to collapse



MIND YOUR LANGUAGE!


Banned for being a jerk


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> MIND YOUR LANGUAGE!
> 
> 
> Banned for being a jerk

Click to collapse



banned because she knows what im talking about (JERK= HUSAM!!!)


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because u are in new jersey (im going to jersey shore BIATCH!!!)  Snooki from jersey shore

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing who Snookie is...

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> MIND YOUR LANGUAGE!
> 
> 
> Banned for being a jerk

Click to collapse



And banned for NOT knowing who Snookie is... 


Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for double posting......you below

Click to collapse



Banned for banning my double post. So 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 13, 2011)

Banned because I can!





Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for banning my double post. So
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 13, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because I can!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I can 


Sent from my Milestone


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2011)

Banned because... You really can't.

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because... You really can't.
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because im here


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because im here

Click to collapse



Banned because you're always here

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because im here

Click to collapse



Banned because No, you're actually THERE. I'm HERE •••¤•••

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because No, you're actually THERE. I'm HERE •••¤•••
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having scripting problems


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned for not having scripting probs



sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having scripting problems

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not having scripting probs

Click to collapse



Banned because CHROME FAST!


----------



## juggs (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned for using eva instead of ever. lRn2Speel.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 14, 2011)

juggs said:


> Banned for using eva instead of ever. lRn2Speel.

Click to collapse



banned because eva is the new ever


----------



## juggs (Jan 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because eva is the new ever

Click to collapse



Banned because I keep pressing the shiny red button and I now have 50 open tabs.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 14, 2011)

juggs said:


> Banned because I keep pressing the shiny red button and I now have 50 open tabs.

Click to collapse



banned e because u are my latest victim to fall for the red button


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned e because u are my latest victim to fall for the red button

Click to collapse



Banned because your red button should be shinier. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 14, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because your red button should be shinier.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because is this better?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned for having such horrible super big button



T.C.P said:


> banned because is this better?

Click to collapse


----------



## newter55 (Jan 14, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for having such horrible super big button

Click to collapse



Banned for remaining at bottom of banned list for over one hour....what are noods afraid to ban you?

Double ban for avatar that looks like a shiny blue button.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

newter55 said:


> Banned for remaining at bottom of banned list for over one hour....what are noods afraid to ban you?
> 
> Double ban for avatar that looks like a shiny blue button.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a handle that sounds like something that would be done to rapist cats and dogs.

Yeah!


----------



## Dirk (Jan 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a handle that sounds like something that would be done to rapist cats and dogs.
> 
> Yeah!

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word 'Handle' since CB Radio became obsolete 20 years ago


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned for your Valve avatar, you must like Half Life



DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for using the word 'Handle' since CB Radio became obsolete 20 years ago

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Triple bann for not realizing it´s a mandala



newter55 said:


> Double ban for avatar that looks like a shiny blue button.

Click to collapse


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 14, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Triple bann for not realizing it´s a mandala

Click to collapse



banned for invoking the sacred art of triple bann its a very dangerous power you know people could get hurt


----------



## itje (Jan 14, 2011)

I ban ya'll for beeing guilty of ORD


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2011)

itje said:


> I ban ya'll for beeing guilty of ORD

Click to collapse



Banned for being guilty of something you are trying to ban others for...


Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being guilty of something you are trying to ban others for...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned m'lady for using your llama powers in public


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned m'lady for using your llama powers in public

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing others for a crime which you too, are guilty! 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for accusing others for a crime which you too, are guilty!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because using llama powers is not a crime,
Double banned because I don't use them in public I use the Banhammer


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because using llama powers is not a crime,
> Double banned because I don't use them in public I use the Banhammer

Click to collapse



banned because you used double ban


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because using llama powers is not a crime,
> Double banned because I don't use them in public I use the Banhammer

Click to collapse



Banned because I BANNED your banhammer!!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned for not following the banning rules 





Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I BANNED your banhammer!!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for not following the banning rules
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because there are no rules.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned because u made the rules 





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because there are no rules.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because u made the rules
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because rules...where were going we don't need rules

Transmitted from my space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because rules...where were going we don't need rules
> 
> Transmitted from my space Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree... we can measure distance with lasers and such.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I agree... we can measure distance with lasers and such.

Click to collapse



banned because us llama's have built in lasers in our eyes  like this


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned for not having another topic to ban for



T.C.P said:


> banned because us llama's have built in lasers in our eyes  like this

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned for being a ********* 


orb3000 said:


> Banned for not having another topic to ban for

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for being a ********
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for writing wierd words


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned for not knowing other languages 


husam666 said:


> Banned for writing wierd words

Click to collapse


----------



## BicolXpress (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned for having 666 on your name.

Sent from my Legen ....wait for it.... dary phone


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned for out of place ban 


BicolXpress said:


> Banned for having 666 on your name.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for out of place ban

Click to collapse



Banned for being falshoholic 

double ban because we all are banned for the same reasons again and again...............


----------



## Dirk (Jan 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being falshoholic...

Click to collapse



Banned for using words i've never heard before


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for using words i've never heard before

Click to collapse



fixed it for ya
banned for using the wrong emoticon


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being falshoholic
> 
> double ban because we all are banned for the same reasons again and again...............

Click to collapse



Banned for not accepting the things that cannot be changed plus  change scares me

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned for changing



thisishoot said:


> Banned for not accepting the things that cannot be changed plus  change scares me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App

Click to collapse





Transmitted from my space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 14, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for changing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because i got an infraction


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i got an infraction

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care and chuck noris say so..


Sent from my Milestone


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2011)

i2gh0st said:


> Banned because I don't care and chuck noris say so..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so... 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Shanzh20 (Jan 14, 2011)

banned because your on t mobile


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2011)

Banned because I have no idea who your carrier is... and I have Sprint as well, so...  

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I have no idea who your carrier is... and I have Sprint as well, so...
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because my buddy just lost his job and there isn't a damn thing I can do about it


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because my buddy just lost his job and there isn't a damn thing I can do about it

Click to collapse




Banned for caring about your friend (which is very nice, by the way... just trying to follow the thread)
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for caring about your friend (which is very nice, by the way... just trying to follow the thread)
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Ban because your Llama is actualy lame, and you only have lame power

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 14, 2011)

i2gh0st said:


> Ban because your Llama is actualy lame, and you only have lame power
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse



Llama has power? Only power its from the fire under them cooking their YUMMINESS (accidental caps but it works) banned for lieing

Transmitted from my space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## Zecanilis (Jan 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banning whomever is not a senior member
> 
> 
> YOU'S A WINDOW SHOPPER

Click to collapse



Banned for you have the time to go to the psychiatrist!


----------



## markus821 (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for ban a Portuguese guy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 15, 2011)

i2gh0st said:


> Ban because your Llama is actualy lame, and you only have lame power
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse



Say what?!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for not banning and asking questions 


MacaronyMax said:


> Say what?!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for say whating  instead of banning TPAY
> 
> YOU'S A WINDOW SHOPPER

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me any of your mod powers


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned because I second that


husam666 said:


> Banned for not giving me any of your mod powers

Click to collapse





Transmitted from my space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned because I third that!





sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I second that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned because I fourth that 


Smartenup said:


> Banned because I third that!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2011)

banned because your name is G'man



xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because I fourth that

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 15, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> banned because your name is G'man

Click to collapse



Banned for being round

Beamed from my 2172 Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for beaming 


sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being round
> 
> Beamed from my 2172 Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for being a flashaholic





xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for beaming

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## vbetts (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned, for being a llama like me. Not a bad ban, an encouraging ban!


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 15, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Banned, for being a llama like me. Not a bad ban, an encouraging ban!

Click to collapse



Ban for not quoting, and double ban because I know kung fu an I can kick your ass and with chuk noris help he can kick you out from this galaxy because of not quoting. 

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 15, 2011)

i2gh0st said:


> Ban for not quoting, and double ban because I know kung fu an I can kick your ass and with chuk noris help he can kick you out from this galaxy because of not quoting.
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse



Banned. Chuck Norris is a Llama


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for thinking you are Bruce Lee



i2gh0st said:


> Ban for not quoting, and double ban because I know kung fu an I can kick your ass and with chuk noris help he can kick you out from this galaxy because of not quoting.
> 
> Sent from my Milestone

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 15, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for thinking you are Bruce Lee

Click to collapse



Banned for not being Bruce Lee 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned because Bruce Lee smells like a llama


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned because llamas smell like Chuck Norris


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because llamas smell like Chuck Norris

Click to collapse



Banned because ur not the ban master anymore


----------



## wai10691 (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for I'm new here ? 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 15, 2011)

wai10691 said:


> Banned for I'm new here ?
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a n00b

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 15, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being a n00b
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being a senior


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 15, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for being a senior

Click to collapse



Banned for being a senorita

Beamed from my 2172 Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for YOU'S A WINDOW SHOPPER



M_T_M said:


> Banned for calling him a Señorita

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 15, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for YOU'S A WINDOW SHOPPER

Click to collapse



Banned for being a shoper window

Beamed from my 2172 Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being a shoper window
> 
> Beamed from my 2172 Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse



Banned because ur device sounds like a name of a car


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because ur device sounds like a name of a car

Click to collapse



Banned because I think it is the name of a car  haha


----------



## wai10691 (Jan 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I think it is the name of a car  haha

Click to collapse



Banned for I don't really know if it's a name of a car. 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## i2gh0st (Jan 15, 2011)

wai10691 said:


> Banned for I don't really know if it's a name of a car.
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for your ban really suck ! At an international scale. )))

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 15, 2011)

wai10691 said:


> Banned for I don't really know if it's a name of a car.
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it is a car. A flying space cars with ban missles. 

Beamed from my 2172 Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 15, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because it is a car. A flying space cars with ban missles.
> 
> Beamed from my 2172 Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse



Banned because I gave your car a parking ticket and you haven't paid it yet! 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## wai10691 (Jan 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I gave your car a parking ticket and you haven't paid it yet!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not authorize to give parking ticket. XD 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaaaaa....Nana!  Banned for not wanting to be part of the pudding
> 
> YOU'S A WINDOW SHOPPER

Click to collapse



Banned for window shoppa pudding..........you's...


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 15, 2011)

wai10691 said:


> Banned because you're not authorize to give parking ticket. XD
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because. The ticket go sucked int the vacuums of space

Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 16, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because. The ticket go sucked int the vacuums of space
> 
> Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse



banned because this chinese food is good


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 16, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because this chinese food is good

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting my tracking number for me! 

Also banned because I want Chinese food


----------



## wai10691 (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned because you guys banned people when I'm sleeping. 

Sent from my X10i


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned for sleeping



wai10691 said:


> Banned because you guys banned people when I'm sleeping.

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for sleeping

Click to collapse



banned because I'm drunk?

Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned for posting drunk



sweepingzero said:


> banned because I'm drunk?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for posting drunk

Click to collapse



Banned for having xda access card


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned for not having one of those



husam666 said:


> Banned for having xda access card

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not having one of those

Click to collapse



Banned for having an awesome phone  (Desire Z )


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having an awesome phone  (Desire Z )

Click to collapse



Banned because the touch pro2 is awesomer


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned because it´s not, I had the 2 models and speed on Desire Z is awesome, only nicer in Rhodium is the chance to boot on both OS



husam666 said:


> Banned because the touch pro2 is awesomer

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because it´s not, I had the 2 models and speed on Desire Z is awesome, only nicer in Rhodium is the chance to boot on both OS

Click to collapse



banned for being right


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because it´s not, I had the 2 models and speed on Desire Z is awesome, only nicer in Rhodium is the chance to boot on both OS

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to prove me wrong


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to prove me wrong

Click to collapse



banned because you are wrong


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because you are wrong

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm always right!


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned for being super wrong



husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm always right!

Click to collapse





Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 16, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being super wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being correct about husam being wrong


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for being correct about husam being wrong

Click to collapse



Banned because you just failed:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned because lol


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol

Click to collapse



Banned because the bears are winning

Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned because I don´t care about American football



sweepingzero said:


> Banned because the bears are winning
> 
> Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I don´t care about American football

Click to collapse



banned because i don't care about any kind of sports


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i don't care about any kind of sports

Click to collapse



banned because u made me fail :*(


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 16, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because u made me fail :*(

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate you all

Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I hate you all
> 
> Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to find love


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you need to find love

Click to collapse



Banned because screw love


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because screw love

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody else is


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 16, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because screw love

Click to collapse



Banned because I second that

Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nobody else is

Click to collapse



Banned because is what?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because is what?

Click to collapse



banned because banning you 

double ban for not banning sweep


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because banning you
> 
> double ban for not banning sweep

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding drunk hus haha


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned because you ARE drunk


Now stop driving you asshole


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 17, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you ARE drunk
> 
> 
> Now stop driving you asshole

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungover


Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for bragging about such behavior
> 
> 
> YOU'S A WINDOW SHOPPER

Click to collapse



Banned for shopping for windows at Home Depot


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 17, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for shopping for windows at Home Depot

Click to collapse



Banned because I bought the window at home depot.

Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 17, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because I bought the window at home depot.
> 
> Beamed from my 2172 Space Chevelle SS 454k

Click to collapse



Banned because Home Depot is expensive.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 17, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because Home Depot is expensive.

Click to collapse



Banned because. Just because.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned for your originality and because every time I enter this thread you are the one I have to bann



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because. Just because.

Click to collapse


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for praising him and then banning him....the Hippocratic ban
> 
> YOU'S A WINDOW SHOPPER

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out that he is a hypocrite....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 17, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for pointing out that he is a hypocrite....

Click to collapse



Ban for hippo crates.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban for hippo crates.

Click to collapse



Banned for discriminating against Hippos! 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for discriminating against Hippos!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking it


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not liking it

Click to collapse



Haha. Banned because pun jokes are my favourite


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Haha. Banned because pun jokes are my favourite

Click to collapse



Banned because i like them too, but mostly they are stupid


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i like them too, but mostly they are stupid

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU'RE stooopehd 

(note: the misspell was intentional)


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 17, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because YOU'RE stooopehd
> 
> (note: the misspell was intentional)

Click to collapse



Banned for intentional misspelling.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned for the same reason



orb3000 said:


> Banned because every time I enter this thread you are the one I have to bann

Click to collapse





sakai4eva said:


> Banned for intentional misspelling.

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 17, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for the same reason

Click to collapse




Banned because its snowing again
Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned because here it never snows



sweepingzero said:


> Banned because its snowing again
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned because it clearly is right now



orb3000 said:


> Banned because here it never snows

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned because i just woke up 





sweepingzero said:


> Banned because it clearly is right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Jan 17, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because i just woke up
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your post makes me want to return to bed :/


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned for needing nappies 


DirkGently1 said:


> Banned because your post makes me want to return to bed :/

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned because naps are awesome



xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for needing nappies

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned for not needing them



xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for needing nappies

Click to collapse


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 17, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not needing them

Click to collapse



Banned for being them

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned because in a few posts I will no longer be the highest poster in XDA



sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being them

Click to collapse


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned for delusions of grandure





orb3000 said:


> Banned because in a few posts I will no longer be the highest poster in XDA

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 18, 2011)

Banned for such disgusting pic Paisa



M_T_M said:


> Banned for me not having the Twitching 'nana to ban
> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....nana!! Where is you??    Oh noes....I think the good people at Smoothie King got a hold of him

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for me not having the Twitching 'nana to ban
> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....nana!! Where is you??    Oh noes....I think the good people at Smoothie King got a hold of him

Click to collapse





orb3000 said:


> Banned for such disgusting pic Paisa

Click to collapse



Banned because... that is... poor twitch...


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 18, 2011)

Banned for making me LOL!




sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... that is... poor twitch...

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for making me LOL!

Click to collapse



banned because i got a infarction for sayin something too you


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i got a infarction for sayin something too you

Click to collapse



Banned for using too instead of to. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for even mentioning that...drop it already.  Next time think twice before posting something like that
> Carry on with banning people
> 
> YOU'S A WINDOW SHOPPER

Click to collapse



Banned for moderating the ADD-Off-Topic. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 18, 2011)

Banned for trying to bann a Mod



Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for moderating the ADD-Off-Topic.

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for even mentioning that...drop it already.  Next time think twice before posting something like that
> Carry on with banning people
> 
> YOU'S A WINDOW SHOPPER

Click to collapse



banned because I will whine about it all i want  jk



orb3000 said:


> Banned for trying to bann a Mod

Click to collapse



banned because im goin to Toluca next month


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 18, 2011)

Banned because why you are going to such cold place?



T.C.P said:


> banned because im goin to Toluca next month

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because why you are going to such cold place?

Click to collapse



Banned because he wants to freeze his _____ off.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he wants to freeze his _____ off.

Click to collapse



Banned for not writing a$$


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 18, 2011)

Banned for being an..............eager participant





husam666 said:


> Banned for not writing a$$

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 18, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for being an..............eager participant
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



Banned for participating in this..

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for participating in this..
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Ban because I missed banning you


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Ban because I missed banning you

Click to collapse



Aww... Banned because I feel better!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Aww... Banned because I feel better!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



banned because me too


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

Banned because I want some love 


husam666 said:


> banned because me too

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I want some love
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because what!?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what!?

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so!!!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

Banned bacause I'm still in bed 





Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I said so!!!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned bacause I'm still in bed
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because are lazy...   

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because are lazy...
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because welcome to the man's world


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 18, 2011)

Banned for not getting the point



husam666 said:


> Banned because what!?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not getting the point

Click to collapse



Banned because I do get it...


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I do get it...

Click to collapse



bammed because i dont either


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> bammed because i dont either

Click to collapse



Banned for making me get the wrong point


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> bammed because i dont either

Click to collapse



Banned because your 13.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-897 using XDA App


----------



## ChadHughes (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> bammed because i dont either

Click to collapse



Banned because I came so late to this thread, you have to pay for it. And give me 10 dollars for going to see that horrible season of the witch movie.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

marioguys said:


> Banned because I came so late to this thread, you have to pay for it. And give me 10 dollars for going to see that horrible season of the witch movie.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your first time you were beat to the punch. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for "bamming" people...what are you, Emeril   Lagasse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because what if i am???


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for "bamming" people...what are you, Emeril   Lagasse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bam!!

Banned for making me lol XD


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Bam!!
> 
> Banned for making me lol XD

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling obligated. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for feeling obligated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because im 14 now


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because im 14 now

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not any better. Banned myself for not saying happy birthday!!






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because that's not any better. Banned myself for not saying happy birthday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because where is my gift?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because where is my gift?

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll get a gift when your 21. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 18, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you'll get a gift when your 21.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because poo


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because poo

Click to collapse



Banned for disclosing falsified information  You're not really 14...you're 8.


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because all you youngins are.....young. Old people ban


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because all you youngins are.....young. Old people ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you said you wouldn't come back on here and yet...you did


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you said you wouldn't come back on here and yet...you did

Click to collapse



Banned because I have the time again


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I have the time again

Click to collapse



Banned because the time is 9:43am, GMT +8.


----------



## kpetrie77 (Jan 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the time is 9:43am, GMT +8.

Click to collapse



Banned because your clock is four minutes fast.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

Atomic Clock ban.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Atomic Clock ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because it it the time I follow to get out of the office and to go out for lunch. Hence, the right time is the time I do stuff, not the time of your fancy schmancy nuclear clock.


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because said nuclear clock will kill us all


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because said nuclear clock will kill us all

Click to collapse



Banned because:

Hey, long time no see! Missed some of your bans in this here thread


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because I don't know him 





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because:
> 
> Hey, long time no see! Missed some of your bans in this here thread

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for not knowing him, you are so new around



T.C.P said:


> Banned because I don't know him

Click to collapse


----------



## poontab (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for still being here banning.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for posting a pic of my uncle 





poontab said:


> Banned for still being here banning.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because its only 9:52??? And because u seem like a cool mod/ person 


M_T_M said:


> Banned for being awake so late....is past your curfew
> 
> OT...why befriend me btw?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because I'm not a teenager :O I'm 20 
Double ban for deleting your post  ....yea I saw that 


M_T_M said:


> Banned for thinking I'm cool .....I'm not only cool but awesome
> My dear teenager....you've earned a "friendship"

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because I'm sorry please don't ban me  
Double ban because I got a nexus ;D  





M_T_M said:


> Banned for correcting me in public .....

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I'm sorry please don't ban me
> Double ban because I got a nexus ;D
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you bought the grandfather of Snapdragon Android phones


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you bought the grandfather of Snapdragon Android phones

Click to collapse



Banned because my grandfather is a dragon.


----------



## dragonriot (Jan 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because my grandfather is a dragon.

Click to collapse



Banned because I AM a dragon...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 19, 2011)

dragonriot said:


> Banned because I AM a dragon...

Click to collapse



Banned for claiming to be a dragon with only 18 posts. You're a whelp at most


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for looking down upon people


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because everyone and their momma knows you except me 





rr5678 said:


> Banned for looking down upon people

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because you're wrong, mommas right. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 19, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you're wrong, mommas right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Dad said toooooooooo....


Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because Dad said toooooooooo....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned becuase you sound like a teen


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because I wish I was a teen 





husam666 said:


> Banned becuase you sound like a teen

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I wish I was a teen
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for the comment in the other thread


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for all them Team Llama logos


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for not knowing team llama owns off topic 





rr5678 said:


> Banned for all them Team Llama logos

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for not knowing team llama owns off topic
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the rebellion


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because if u rebel agaunst us u will die!!!! Jk
Double ban because u should join the llama hunters.... what happened to them???? 





rr5678 said:


> Banned because this is the rebellion

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because if u rebel agaunst us u will die!!!! Jk
> Double ban because u should join the llama hunters.... what happened to them????
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because they got hunted


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because you and I are the only ones getting banned 





rr5678 said:


> Banned because they got hunted

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because it sure is empty in here


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because it is something must be up :/





rr5678 said:


> Banned because it sure is empty in here

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because it is something must be up :/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because everyone is busy


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> banned because everyone is busy

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone is playing Lego... I hate that game


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everyone is playing Lego... I hate that game

Click to collapse



Banned because so do I


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because u are right f minecraft 





husam666 said:


> Banned because everyone is playing Lego... I hate that game

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because u are right f minecraft
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because mines can't be crafted. They'd collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for having a good point 





rr5678 said:


> Banned because mines can't be crafted. They'd collapse

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because mines can't be crafted. They'd collapse

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that name again


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned becausd I hate that name too 





husam666 said:


> Banned for saying that name again

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for having a good point
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to him


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because everybody's not doing the DINOSAUR.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because everybody's not doing the DINOSAUR.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a kid


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because I want to be a kid again 

Damn 18


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I want to be a kid again
> 
> Damn 18

Click to collapse



Banned for writing my age


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned for being teens 


husam666 said:


> Banned for writing my age

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for being teens
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your wish is to become a teen again


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because not really 


husam666 said:


> Banned because your wish is to become a teen again

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because not really
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because its written few pages back 


double ban because lets spam those lego playing llamas on skype


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

Banned because spam is bad, m'kay? 



husam666 said:


> Banned for writing my age

Click to collapse



Banned for being my age


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because spam is bad, m'kay?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for being my age

Click to collapse



Banned because spam is what keeps me alive 

double ban because ill be 19 in march


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because spam is what keeps me alive
> 
> double ban because ill be 19 in march

Click to collapse



Banned because I had SPAM before. Blecch 

Double ban for being older than me


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I had SPAM before. Blecch
> 
> Double ban for being older than me

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh 


edit: @MTM banned for telling us your marital status


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me laugh
> 
> 
> edit: @MTM banned for writing that again

Click to collapse



Banned for making my computer overheat 



M_T_M said:


> Banned both if you for having a bromance going on....nasty

Click to collapse



Ewwwww ban


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for making my computer overheat
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwwww ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing the edited ban


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not seeing the edited ban

Click to collapse



Ban because I lol'd


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Ban because I lol'd

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing out loud in public, imagine how weird you must look!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for laughing out loud in public, imagine how weird you must look!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm home.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I'm home.

Click to collapse



Banned because the ban thread is your home


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I'm home.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're aweful at banning. Double banned because you're not even a llama. Silly, silly boy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you're aweful at banning. Double banned because you're not even a llama. Silly, silly boy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for having a good point


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for having a good point

Click to collapse



Banned because no point is good. Points stab people 


Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you're aweful at banning. Double banned because you're not even a llama. Silly, silly boy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your banning is horrendous. Double banned because I don't want to be a llama. I'm just fine with being a human.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because no point is good. Points stab people
> 
> 
> Banned because your banning is horrendous. Double banned because I don't want to be a llama. I'm just fine with being a human.

Click to collapse



banned for insulting the llama's!!!!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for insulting the llama's!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I insulted nobody. Insulting and not doing something are 2 different things.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I insulted nobody. Insulting and not doing something are 2 different things.

Click to collapse



Banned becuase im not in the mood for banning


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned becuase im not in the mood for banning

Click to collapse



banned because 4 more minutes and i go home!!!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned because it's been 8


----------



## Scabes24 (Jan 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because it's been 8

Click to collapse



Banned for having so many numbers in your name.. and so few letters. 

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for having so many numbers in your name.. and so few letters.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2

Click to collapse



Banned for having too many letters and not enough numbers in your name


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for having so many numbers in your name.. and so few letters.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2

Click to collapse



banned for being 14 hours away from me


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for being 14 hours away from me

Click to collapse



Banner for being creepy and knowing where he lives. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for labeling him as creepy ... ...judgemental ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for judging me, Mod. Help, Help I'm being oppressed. Violence inherent in the system!!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for knowing what I did last summer


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for knowing what I did last summer

Click to collapse



Banned because you make no sense. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you make no sense.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that's the whole point.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because that's the whole point.

Click to collapse



banned because...POINT!!...point??? Good point


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for confusing from threads



T.C.P said:


> banned because...POINT!!...point??? Good point

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for confusing from threads

Click to collapse



Banned for a good point. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for your very interesting posts all over OT



Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for a good point.

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for your very interesting posts all over OT

Click to collapse



Banned for Modding it up. Double banned because you have some yourself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for Modding it up. Double banned because you have some yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nuclear Missile ban


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for using weapons 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for using weapons
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for summoning the Master


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for summoning the Master

Click to collapse



Banned for being late!!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being late!!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because of your ping is high


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because of your ping is high

Click to collapse



Banned because no, my fever is high (I had 104 at one point)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because no, my fever is high (I had 104 at one point)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not getting better


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not getting better

Click to collapse



Banned because I can....
It's 99° now so.. That IS better.

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I can....
> It's 99° now so.. That IS better.
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being sick and contagious


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I can....
> It's 99° now so.. That IS better.
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I use metric scale


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I use metric scale

Click to collapse



Banned because why don't you know where to find a conversion chart. 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I use metric scale

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking on Google


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for not looking on Google

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting He use Google...

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for suggesting He use Google...
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising google, you should write g**gle


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for advertising google, you should write g**gle

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe you don't know but  G**gle (happy now?) is watching you

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because maybe you don't know but  G**gle (happy now?) is watching you
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for over rating G**gle (yes )


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because maybe you don't know but  G**gle (happy now?) is watching you
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't bowed down to the almighty Google


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for over rating G**gle (yes )

Click to collapse



Banned for underrating the eventual and inevitable master of everything 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for underrating the eventual and inevitable master of everything
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm gonna burn the superpower down


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I'm gonna burn the superpower down

Click to collapse




Banned because yeah ok... Sure you are. Here's a nice white jacket and padded room for you...   jk
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an attention dive
> 
> double ban because now the roles changed

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning.


DROID X, Rolling on £iberty ROM. via Tapatalk Pro


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because yeah ok... Sure you are. Here's a nice white jacket and padded room for you...   jk
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for jk
doubla ban because youre not a serious banner


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

mobile_sensei said:


> Banned for double banning.
> 
> 
> DROID X, Rolling on £iberty ROM. via Tapatalk Pro

Click to collapse



banned for digging bans


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for digging bans

Click to collapse



Banned. End of discussion. 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. End of discussion.
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not my wife , nor my parent


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not my wife , nor my parent

Click to collapse




Banned because no, you are correct. I am neither of those... However you are still banned
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because no, you are correct. I am neither of those... However you are still banned
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a headache


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have a headache

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking a (insert painkiller of choice here)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not taking a (insert painkiller of choice here)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to leave my phone for a while cya later.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned because thanks for that!!



husam666 said:


> Banned because I need to leave my phone for a while cya later.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because thanks for that!!

Click to collapse




Banned for being sarcastic (bye Husam!}
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

All of you are banned. It's the nuclear missile of banning.


----------



## Dirk (Jan 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> All of you are banned. It's the nuclear missile of banning.

Click to collapse




Banned for thinking your nuclear missile is greater than my awesome dark matter powered ban-hammer!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for thinking your nuclear missile is greater than my awesome dark matter powered ban-hammer!

Click to collapse



banned because we are gonna die December 21 2012


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because we are gonna die December 21 2012

Click to collapse



Banned because all calenders end. Double banned because our puppy dog Calender at the pharmacy ended December 31, 2010 and the world didn't end. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because all calenders end. Double banned because our puppy dog Calender at the pharmacy ended December 31, 2010 and the world didn't end.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because 2012 is only bullsh**


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because 2012 is only bullsh**

Click to collapse



banned because im cold and its cold... I hate work


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because im cold and its cold... I hate work

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread should be a sticky


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned because no it shouldn't.......or should it? 


husam666 said:


> Banned because 2012 is only bullsh**

Click to collapse



Banned because you know you believe in the 2012 theory


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because no it shouldn't.......or should it?
> 
> 
> Banned because you know you believe in the 2012 theory

Click to collapse



Banned because if anything happened in 2012 it will be on purpose and planned...

thats what i Believe


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if anything happened in 2012 it will be on purpose and planned...
> 
> thats what i Believe

Click to collapse



Banned because, well, isn't everything  planned?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because, well, isn't everything  planned?

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right and because METALLICA is back


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned because it's not 1990 


husam666 said:


> Banned because you're right and because METALLICA is back

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned because i was born in the 90s


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i was born in the 90s

Click to collapse



Banned because Metallica is awful. Absolutely awful. Double ban because 2012 is bull$π|+. That was my point. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because Metallica is awful. Absolutely awful. Double ban because 2012 is bull$π|+. That was my point.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because 2012 is not bullsheet. 2011 is before it and 2013 is after it


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because 2012 is not bullsheet. 2011 is before it and 2013 is after it

Click to collapse



Banned because you have proven your worthiness to be a part of the counting thread. No more, no less. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you have proven your worthiness to be a part of the counting thread. No more, no less.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me laugh

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at my shenanigans.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for laughing at my shenanigans.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because the counting thread will take forever to reach 10,000... technically this is the most popular thread in the off topic and it's still at 5744 posts, so that thread should be closed/deleted because its a waste of xda resources.

double ban for making me write a long ban


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the counting thread will take forever to reach 10,000... technically this is the most popular thread in the off topic and it's still at 5744 posts, so that thread should be closed/deleted because its a waste of xda resources.
> 
> double ban for making me write a long ban

Click to collapse



Banned for being a counting thread hater. Double banned for not writing a shorter ban that gets  the same point across with less words. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being a counting thread hater. Double banned for not writing a shorter ban that gets  the same point across with less words.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that was the shorter ban that gets the same point


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for whining like a little girl


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that was the shorter ban that gets the same point

Click to collapse



Ouch banned for getting me there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for whining like a little girl

Click to collapse



Banned for whining about me whining



Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Ouch banned for getting me there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for expressing pain


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for whining about me whining about you whining.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

Bqnned for whining about you whining about husam whinig 





rr5678 said:


> Banned for whining about me whining about you whining.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## NeoS (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for not congratulating me.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for not telling us y 





NeoS2007 said:


> Banned for not congratulating me.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## NeoS (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for not checking the birthdays on the top level of the forum.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned because sorry happy birthday ban 


NeoS2007 said:


> Banned for not checking the birthdays on the top level of the forum.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2011)

Baneado because I agree



M_T_M said:


> Banned for wasting your life away by banning people ...read a book or something

Click to collapse


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for being a killjoy





M_T_M said:


> Banned for wasting your life away by banning people ...read a book or something

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned because now I agree



Smartenup said:


> Banned for being a killjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## homer.web (Jan 20, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because now I agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your DesireZ...


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 20, 2011)

homer.web said:


> Banned for your DesireZ...

Click to collapse





Banned for being jealous of the desire z community  Don't hate the playa!


----------



## JimJam707 (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for being a mod when I'm not ;_;


----------



## homer.web (Jan 20, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned for being a mod when I'm not ;_;

Click to collapse



Banned for Red and Yellow stripes on background, even if your flag is red&white... disturbing...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

homer.web said:


> Banned for Red and Yellow stripes on background, even if your flag is red&white... disturbing...

Click to collapse



Banned for having. a small brain


----------



## homer.web (Jan 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having. a small brain

Click to collapse



Banned for having much bigger brain than me... just jealous guy...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

homer.web said:


> Banned for having much bigger brain than me... just jealous guy...

Click to collapse



Banned becuase theres something wrong with his medulla oblongata. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## mad-murdock (Jan 21, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned becuase theres something wrong with his medulla oblongata.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using no personal avatar

Swyped with HTC Desire. Excuse typos.


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for not liking the nonuse of a personal avatar.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 21, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for not liking the nonuse of a personal avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having any avatar.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not having any avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar looks like a murder weapon from an 80's horror movie. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 21, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because your avatar looks like a murder weapon from an 80's horror movie.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



What did the toast sang to the toaster?






























http://www.google.com.my/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB4QtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dgss6GuQdbAs&ei=6BM5Tb3JNInprAfL0dHpCA&usg=AFQjCNG9VL7A5uh_IuO-H3RUyJtE1CUI-A

Banned for laughing at that one.

Double ban for figuring out that the knife is actually a really good kitchen knife.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned because the llama said so 





sakai4eva said:


> What did the toast sang to the toaster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## EvilDarkInferno (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for quoting someone text with allot of spaces

] eVil [


----------



## lexusmike (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for forgetting the "s" in someone's.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 21, 2011)

lexusmike said:


> Banned for forgetting the "s" in someone's.

Click to collapse



Grammar Nazi Ban.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for mentioning nazi 





sakai4eva said:


> Grammar Nazi Ban.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## EvilDarkInferno (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for making me laugh

] eVil [


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 21, 2011)

EvilDarkInferno said:


> Banned for making me laugh
> 
> ] eVil [

Click to collapse



There are 5778 bans prior to this.

This is the story of ban no. 5779


















































































































Banned for scrolling too much.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for backstory ban


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 21, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for backstory ban

Click to collapse



Banned for being a G. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 21, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being a G.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I have no inspiration for the next ban, so it'll be a random ban.

Banned because I'm randoming.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have no inspiration for the next ban, so it'll be a random ban.
> 
> Banned because I'm randoming.

Click to collapse



Banned for no inspiration

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for no inspiration
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not gonna be able to ban you much today


----------



## tolis626 (Jan 21, 2011)

You are all banned because I'm ****in' mad!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2011)

tolis626 said:


> You are all banned because I'm fu***n' mad!

Click to collapse



Banned ecause nobody cares, and for not watching your language!!


----------



## MadMic (Jan 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned ecause nobody cares, and for not watching your language!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being pedantic but not using a red font to correct the mistake!


----------



## williamsean (Jan 21, 2011)

MadMic said:


> Banned for being pedantic but not using a red font to correct the mistake!

Click to collapse



Banned for using words I don't understand.


----------



## Usoppe-Ali (Jan 21, 2011)

williamsean said:


> Banned for using words I don't understand.

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause of IQ.


----------



## BodenM (Jan 21, 2011)

Usoppe-Ali said:


> Banned 'cause of IQ.

Click to collapse



Banned for not accepting someone because of IQ points.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running AuraxTSense 8.2 with Tapatalk.


----------



## Usoppe-Ali (Jan 21, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for not accepting someone because of IQ points.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running AuraxTSense 8.2 with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not accepting someone who doesn't accept anotherones IQ points.


----------



## BodenM (Jan 21, 2011)

Usoppe-Ali said:


> Banned for not accepting someone who doesn't accept anotherones IQ points.

Click to collapse



Banned for not accepting someone for not accepting someone for not accepting someone because of IQ points.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running AuraxTSense 8.2 with Tapatalk.


----------



## Usoppe-Ali (Jan 21, 2011)

*Prof. Prof. Dr. Dr.*



BodenM said:


> Banned for not accepting someone for not accepting someone for not accepting someone because of IQ points.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running AuraxTSense 8.2 with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing an endless loop which can theoretically destroy our universe by opening a black whole.


----------



## BodenM (Jan 21, 2011)

Usoppe-Ali said:


> Banned for continuing an endless loop which can theoretically destroy our universe by opening a black whole.

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling hole.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running AuraxTSense 8.2 with Tapatalk.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 21, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for misspelling hole.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running AuraxTSense 8.2 with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for summoning Miss Spelling. May your fingers rot in hell for eternity, you... bad person!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for summoning Miss Spelling. May your fingers rot in hell for eternity, you... bad person!

Click to collapse



banned because this is HELL....


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 21, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because this is HELL....

Click to collapse



Banned because tonight, we dine in HELL!

Even if the service sucks (takes an eternity to be served), the menu sucks (choices are too hot), the wine selection is limited (only mockers are available) and the ambiance is horrible (A/C unit broken, so temp is too hot)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because tonight, we dine in HELL!
> 
> Even if the service sucks (takes an eternity to be served), the menu sucks (choices are too hot), the wine selection is limited (only mockers are available) and the ambiance is horrible (A/C unit broken, so temp is too hot)

Click to collapse



Banned because i want another 3 wishes, from tcp but im not (place *the* word here)


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned because yes u r  jk 





husam666 said:


> Banned because i want another 3 wishes, from tcp but im not (place *the* word here)

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 21, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because yes u r  jk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you are getting raped by multiple Gorillas as we speak!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you are getting raped by multiple Gorillas as we speak!

Click to collapse



Banned because that's your sexual fantasy


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 21, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because that's your sexual fantasy

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to confuse yourself with me....you need to remember that "your" means me...not you...you mean "*my*" haha


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for trying to confuse yourself with me....you need to remember that "your" means me...not you...you mean "*my*" haha

Click to collapse



banned because bananas are always right


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2011)

-ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

wrong posts delete them plz


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2011)

------------------------------------


----------



## Archer (Jan 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> -ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> wrong posts delete them plz

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> ------------------------------------

Click to collapse



Banned for 2 crap posts


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for 2 crap posts

Click to collapse



bANNED FOR STATING THE OBVIOUS


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 22, 2011)

Banned for obvious the stating


----------



## Archer (Jan 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bANNED FOR STATING THE OBVIOUS

Click to collapse





rr5678 said:


> Banned for obvious the stating

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you for the capslock faux pas!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you for the capslock faux pas!

Click to collapse



Faux pas ban.


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 22, 2011)

Eva ban............


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you for the capslock faux pas!

Click to collapse



banned because just i was testing a theory about fails so this wasnt a caps fail , it was intentional


----------



## Archer (Jan 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because just i was testing a theory about fails so this wasnt a caps fail , it was intentional

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you!  (I don't think that was a faux pas )


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you!  (I don't think that was a faux pas )

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the person above me

(no, it wasn't a faux pas, just banning because it is a faux pass) <- read my sig to understand more


----------



## Archer (Jan 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you are the person above me
> 
> (no, it wasn't a faux pas, just banning because it is a faux pass) <- read my sig to understand more

Click to collapse



Banned because Linguo can't correct your signature.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you are the person above me
> 
> (no, it wasn't a faux pas, just banning because it is a faux pass) <- read my sig to understand more

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing my "how to get people on the web do things" theories


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not knowing my "how to get people on the web do things" theories

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a way to play Halo online with me  AND EVERYONE ELSE IS BANNED FOR NOT PLAYING EITHER!  

Join the fight!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not having a way to play Halo online with me  AND EVERYONE ELSE IS BANNED FOR NOT PLAYING EITHER!
> 
> Join the fight!

Click to collapse



Banned because which Halo? 3?


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 22, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because which Halo? 3?

Click to collapse





No, the original.
Banned because you need to learn that you can form a question and a ban, it's okay....don't be afraid haha


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, the original.
> Banned because you need to learn that you can form a question and a ban, it's okay....don't be afraid haha

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my crops. My wonderful crops. Why would you steal 'em?
Because you have nothing better to do. You're still reading? Good. Continue.
Now if I ever catch you stealing my crops, I'm gonna shoot you. In the head.
I'm gonna shoot you and let the cops deal with your body. It'll stink though.
In the van you go, off to the morgue. Happy now? Now you're just a cadaver.
Your life was short. It was full of horseplay and laughter. Now you're shot in the
head. Now read the first word of every line in this paragraph


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 22, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for stealing my crops. My wonderful crops. Why would you steal 'em?
> Because you have nothing better to do. You're still reading? Good. Continue.
> Now if I ever catch you stealing my crops, I'm gonna shoot you. In the head.
> I'm gonna shoot you and let the cops deal with your body. It'll stink though.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your crops suck. So does your paragraph about them. That is all. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 22, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because your crops suck. So does your paragraph about them. That is all.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't about the damn paragraph. That was just filler for the real instruction set.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 22, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because it wasn't about the damn paragraph. That was just filler for the real instruction set.

Click to collapse



Banned. Just banned. That is all.

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Just banned. That is all.
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for using llama power. That's killing them!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2011)

Banned because it's only killing you


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 22, 2011)

Banned because I'm no llama


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 22, 2011)

Banned because I don't care 


rr5678 said:


> Banned because I'm no llama

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 22, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because I don't care
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't care


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 22, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you don't care

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring that you are not a llama!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not caring that you are not a llama!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for the use of an exclamation point. Those are only for use by world officials


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 22, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for the use of an exclamation point. Those are only for use by world officials

Click to collapse



Banned because  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because now I have to call the police


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because now I have to call the police

Click to collapse



Banned for not leaving her to me


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not leaving her to me

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a federal offense not to report it


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 22, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because it's a federal offense not to report it

Click to collapse



Banned because how do you know who I know and if I know who I know am I really committing a crime?!?!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because how do you know who I know and if I know who I know am I really committing a crime?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because even if the people you know are people that you know, how will those people help you get out of the law enforcement crosshairs of the other people that wrote those unwritten rules to tell the people what the people could do and not do and that if the people violated the peoples' conduct list that the other people could call the law enforcement people to come deal with said people


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because even if the people you know are people that you know, how will those people help you get out of the law enforcement crosshairs of the other people that wrote those unwritten rules to tell the people what the people could do and not do and that if the people violated the peoples' conduct list that the other people could call the law enforcement people to come deal with said people

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not a cop


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not a cop

Click to collapse



Banned because you must







respect my authoritah


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you must
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're just a kid 

Double ban because that doughnut looks like a piece of sh*t


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're just a kid
> 
> Double ban because that doughnut looks like a piece of sh*t

Click to collapse



Banned because I still have authoritah 

Double ban because you're right about the doughnut.


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 23, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I still have authoritah
> 
> Double ban because you're right about the doughnut.

Click to collapse




Banned because I got in trouble haha


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I still have authoritah
> 
> Double ban because you're right about the doughnut.

Click to collapse



Banned because ur just a senior with 920 posts idk what authorita r u talking about 

Double ban because:

*Stop telling me that im right i already know that!*



twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got in trouble haha

Click to collapse



Banned because I already know that


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because ur just a senior with 920 posts idk what authorita r u talking about
> 
> Double ban because:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Banned for knowing more than you should, the government frowns upon that haha 

Double banned because I still haven't gotten any word from TCP since last night. 

Triple ban for not telling me how that exam went!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because ur just a senior with 920 posts idk what authorita r u talking about
> 
> Double ban because:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I saw you posting here more than 20 times!


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing more than you should, the government frowns upon that haha
> 
> Double banned because I still haven't gotten any word from TCP since last night.
> 
> Triple ban for not telling me how that exam went!

Click to collapse



Banned because you almost broke my 4 bans record 
and because it went pretty good 

double ban because he's still doing (you know what )



dexter93 said:


> Banned because I saw you posting here more than 20 times!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because this is my 678 post here!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you almost broke my 4 bans record
> and because it went pretty good
> 
> double ban because he's still doing (you know what )
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned me on my 1st.

Double ban because you haven't broken the 700 ban record


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 23, 2011)

Banned because you're a threat to the world.


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 23, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you're a threat to the world.

Click to collapse




Banned because everyone is technically a threat to the world. 

Double banned because I'm going back to sleep...it's too early to ban haha


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you're a threat to the world.

Click to collapse



Banned because according to CIA's server records you are an AI xda banning project that's still in development


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because according to CIA's server records you are an AI xda banning project that's still in development

Click to collapse



Banned because you are an al-qaida's secret hacker

Double ban because you made this banning project spread all over the world

Triple ban because I'm bored

I never thought that banning would be so fun...

Banned again for changing avatar

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are an al-qaida's secret hacker
> 
> Double ban because you made this banning project spread all over the world
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing my secret ID...

Double Ban because I'm a double agent

Triple Ban because That's why I'm the ban master

Quad Banned because I changed my sig too. No more Metallica 

(IDK what is the five called) Ban because the banning is not a project, what it really is, is top secret


New record: 5 bans at once...


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for knowing my secret ID...
> 
> Double Ban because I'm a double agent
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you already know who the real ban master is....now bow down to you superior officer! 


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you already know who the real ban master is....now bow down to you superior officer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the Gawd of ban, and I'm the ban master


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are the Gawd of ban, and I'm the ban master

Click to collapse



.....either way! Banned for not bowing down to your superior officer! 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> .....either way! Banned for not bowing down to your superior officer!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Never ban


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Never ban

Click to collapse



Always ban 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Always ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Bow to ME NOW

Banned for not bowing to people with cooler signitures


----------



## mrkite38 (Jan 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Bow to ME NOW
> 
> Banned for not bowing to people with cooler signitures

Click to collapse



Banned for your egomania and temper.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for pointing out his douchebag behavior


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for pointing out his douchebag behavior

Click to collapse



Banned because it's me always me noone else but me.

Double ban because I own you bwahahaha...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's me always me noone else but me.
> 
> Double ban because I own you bwahahaha...

Click to collapse



Bwahahaha ban.


----------



## ThatDude1 (Jan 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bwahahaha ban.

Click to collapse



Ban.. is this another thread to just get your post count up and seem important?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 24, 2011)

ThatDude1 said:


> Ban.. is this another thread to just get your post count up and seem important?

Click to collapse



No. Banning is serious business. And for that, I ban you for even thinking about it.


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 24, 2011)

banned because banning is srs biz


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 24, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> banned because banning is srs biz

Click to collapse



You can haz banburger.


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You can haz banburger.

Click to collapse



Ban because I HATE banburgers. Give me a CHEEZburger


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 24, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Ban because I HATE banburgers. Give me a CHEEZburger

Click to collapse








yez, u can haz chizberger u can haz banz 2


----------



## ThatDude1 (Jan 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> yez, u can haz chizberger u can haz banz 2

Click to collapse



banned because ok  i get it  I want to haz burger too


----------



## Infoport (Jan 24, 2011)

band! soon I will have FFC, though I hear it haz banding issues, maybe use here?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 24, 2011)

wvidrine said:


> band! soon I will have FFC, though I hear it haz banding issues, maybe use here?

Click to collapse



Banned for using a homophone.


----------



## Infoport (Jan 24, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for using a homophone.

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting my phone!
it is *quite* manly, now that the pink TMobile startup/shutdown is gone.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 24, 2011)

wvidrine said:


> Banned for insulting my phone!
> it is *quite* manly, now that the pink TMobile startup/shutdown is gone.

Click to collapse








Epic... I have to ban you for this:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=homophone&l=1

Link SFW, or mods may ban me for real.


----------



## mrkite38 (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned for Banny Lee Jones.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm happy I'm not sick anymore. 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I'm happy I'm not sick anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm happy for you


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm happy for you

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm back to ban you!  

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I'm back to ban you!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll be always here


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned because you're not immortal


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 25, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you're not immortal

Click to collapse



Banned for being mortal


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Bad for not been loyal to metallica

Click to collapse



Banned because punk rock is better than metal


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because punk rock is better than metal

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm gonna introduce you to REAL rock music:
1. Dream Theater 
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. Led Zeppelin


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm gonna introduce you to REAL rock music:
> 1. Dream Theater
> 2. Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 3. Led Zeppelin

Click to collapse



Banned because I already know those 

Double ban because it's 5AM and idk why I'm up 
going to sleep now good night


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I already know those
> 
> Double ban because it's 5AM and idk why I'm up
> going to sleep now good night

Click to collapse



Banned because all of them also have great bassists, hence their immortality in my rock-band mind 

And double banned because, yes, I'm a bassist.

And triple ban because I'm gonna try to get back into playing bass


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned for creating chest vibrating bass


----------



## -deuces- (Jan 25, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for creating chest vibrating bass

Click to collapse



banned for having an hd2 like me...


----------



## Infoport (Jan 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Epic... I have to ban you for this:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=homophone&l=1
> 
> Link SFW, or mods may ban me for real.

Click to collapse



Banned because my pun flew past!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 25, 2011)

wvidrine said:


> Banned because my pun flew past!

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz... 






Double ban because we should use slashies to ensure that sarcasm doesn't fly by.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the lulz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I can do double bass with one foot 

I'm serious


----------



## Dirk (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can do double bass with one foot
> 
> I'm serious

Click to collapse



Banned for not stating whose foot you use!


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 25, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for not stating whose foot you use!

Click to collapse



Banned because I could do triplets on my bass using 2 fingers (eons ago)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I could do triplets on my bass using 2 fingers (eons ago)

Click to collapse



Banned because i was referring to drums


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i was referring to drums

Click to collapse



Banned because Bass is better than Drums


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because Bass is better than Drums

Click to collapse



Banned because hitting stuff is better than making love to strings


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because hitting stuff is better than making love to strings

Click to collapse



Banned because I enjoy making love to strings!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

omarsalmin said:


> Banned because I enjoy making love to strings!!

Click to collapse



Banned because this is not a music thread


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned because your not the boss of the thread 


husam666 said:


> Banned because this is not a music thread

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because your not the boss of the thread

Click to collapse



Banned for the flashaholic 

JK

Banned because I have the highst ban record here, So I own this thread


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 25, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because your not the boss of the thread

Click to collapse



Banned because husam is the peanut butter to my jelly.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

omarsalmin said:


> Banned because husam is the peanut butter to my jelly.

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont know if this is a compliment or not

double ban becausw you pee nuts


----------



## lyriquidperfection (Jan 25, 2011)

BANNED! For Slappin' the Bass MAN!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

lyriquidperfection said:


> BANNED! For Slappin' the Bass MAN!

Click to collapse



Banned because i thought i was in the wrong thread because of ur sig!


----------



## ThatDude1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Banned because you scare me


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 25, 2011)

ThatDude1 said:


> Banned because you scare me

Click to collapse



Banned for being frightened


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being frightened

Click to collapse



Banned because yall should be!


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yall should be!

Click to collapse



Banned because I won't. Nobody on the internet scares me


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I won't. Nobody on the internet scares me

Click to collapse



not even nude gays doing it?
or marylin manson

Banned for lying


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not even nude gays doing it?
> or marylin manson
> 
> Banned for lying

Click to collapse



Banned because you won't see it if you don't look it up


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you won't see it if you don't look it up

Click to collapse



Banned for killing his sister


----------



## BodenM (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for killing his sister

Click to collapse



Banned for LOLWUT?

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDrOiD 2.3d with Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for LOLWUT?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDrOiD 2.3d with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to ban, we dont need ban noobs


----------



## BodenM (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing how to ban, we dont need ban noobs

Click to collapse



Banned because I've banned here before.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDrOiD 2.3d with Tapatalk.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned because I've banned here before.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDrOiD 2.3d with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have altzheimer

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for.....for....wait. what was I doing?   brb

Click to collapse



Banned because you need memory booster, but seriously who are you?


----------



## sweepingzero (Jan 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you need memory booster, but seriously who are you?

Click to collapse



Banned for being nobody

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 26, 2011)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned for being nobody
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being everybody, that's a lot of people you know 

You must weight a whole hell of a lot haha jk


----------



## ThatDude1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Banned for being a banana weirdo 





twitch153 said:


> Banned for being everybody, that's a lot of people you know
> 
> You must weight a whole hell of a lot haha jk

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## BlackJack313 (Jan 26, 2011)

Banned for being That Dude, there's always one of them


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

BlackJack313 said:


> Banned for being That Dude, there's always one of them

Click to collapse



Banned for having 8 posts only at time of press. Welcome to the off-topic, where you can stay on-topic and still go off-topic and then going off-topic gets you back to on-topic which in turn is off-topic in the forum because it is the off-topic section which means you are on-topic and a pair of ducks are flying around.


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having 8 posts only at time of press. Welcome to the off-topic, where you can stay on-topic and still go off-topic and then going off-topic gets you back to on-topic which in turn is off-topic in the forum because it is the off-topic section which means you are on-topic and a pair of ducks are flying around.

Click to collapse



Banned because even if you are a llama hunter I enjoy your word play


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because even if you are a llama hunter I enjoy your word play

Click to collapse



Banned because I would hate to use the linkie style of pushing a pun, but I'd hate for the "pair of ducks" thing to fly away for the winter. _(pun intended, TYVM)_

/yes, I'm pushing it


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I would hate to use the linkie style of pushing a pun, but I'd hate for the "pair of ducks" thing to fly away for the winter. _(pun intended, TYVM)_
> 
> /yes, I'm pushing it

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of Abbot and Costello. Who's on first?


----------



## girinovey (Jan 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reminding me of Abbot and Costello. Who's on first?

Click to collapse



Banned for the banana in the avatar...

(did i get it right?)


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 26, 2011)

girinovey said:


> Banned for the banana in the avatar...
> 
> (did i get it right?)

Click to collapse



Banned for getting it right and wrong at the same time 

You got it right for banning me, but got it wrong because you need to be more original haha I was already banned for being a banana countless times


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for telling members what to do and how to do it! Also banning the member that banned you for not knowing what to do and how to do it
> 
> I rock and roll, all day long sweet Susie

Click to collapse



Sheesh... I'll just ban you for being an overly obsessed mod then


----------



## mrkite38 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sheesh... I'll just ban you for being an overly obsessed mod then

Click to collapse



Banned for implying that mods should be anything other than obsessed.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

mrkite38 said:


> Banned for implying that mods should be anything other than obsessed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because mods should have life too


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned because we do  At least I do! Full time work, family and plenty of extracurricular activities

Click to collapse



Banned because I like "extracurricular activities"


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I like "extracurricular activities"

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking everyday activities. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not liking everyday activities.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because most of everyday activities are boring. Boooooring


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because most of everyday activities are boring. Boooooring

Click to collapse



Banned because your activies are boring. Mine are quite amazing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because your activies are boring. Mine are quite amazing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no choice. Work, etc.

When the week ends, that's when I start


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have no choice. Work, etc.
> 
> When the week ends, that's when I start

Click to collapse



Hahaha banned for being a worker. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Hahaha banned for being a worker.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a leech on society


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a leech on society

Click to collapse



Banned for not leeching like a pro. I have a job. Doesn't mean I work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not leeching like a pro. I have a job. Doesn't mean I work.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lulz...

Maybe I'm just too excitable... I hate doing nothing from 9 to 5 and then taking home a paycheck for sitting there... Guess I'm just trying too hard?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making me lulz...
> 
> Maybe I'm just too excitable... I hate doing nothing from 9 to 5 and then taking home a paycheck for sitting there... Guess I'm just trying too hard?

Click to collapse



Try selling drugs. Its fun, its easy, and I can teach you. Its legal if you do it right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Try selling drugs. Its fun, its easy, and I can teach you. Its legal if you do it right.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because selling drugs will get me a mandatory death sentence in Malaysia.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because selling drugs will get me a mandatory death sentence in Malaysia.

Click to collapse



Not if you work at a pharmacy silly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Not if you work at a pharmacy silly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol!

Banned because I hate chemistry.

And double-ban for not banning


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lol!
> 
> Banned because I hate chemistry.
> 
> And double-ban for not banning

Click to collapse



Ouch banned the non banner for.not banning.
Banned for not liking chemistry. Sounds like you're my para director. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Ouch banned the non banner for.not banning.
> Banned for not liking chemistry. Sounds like you're my para director.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm just a geeky accountant


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm just a geeky accountant

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a nerdy kid preparing to get my PhD in Molecular Virology. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I'm a nerdy kid preparing to get my PhD in Molecular Virology.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I will never go for a PhD in business. It's like a PhD in Applied Bovine Excrement.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I will never go for a PhD in business. It's like a PhD in Applied Bovine Excrement.

Click to collapse



Banned IDK why


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned IDK why

Click to collapse



BANNED & I do know why!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> BANNED & I do know why!

Click to collapse



Banned for copying me.

I love cats but I hate copycats


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 26, 2011)

Banned because IDGAF!!! 


husam666 said:


> Banned for copying me.
> 
> I love cats but I hate copycats

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because IDGAF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



Banned because you should smarten up


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because IDGAF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring about your fellow XDA member. Double banned becuase if you was so smart, you'd already know that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

WOO HOO someone to ban finally

Banned for being a fried chicken that makes everybody sick (KFC)


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WOO HOO someone to ban finally
> 
> Banned for being a fried chicken that makes everybody sick (KFC)

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to Metallica and Green Day


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for listening to Metallica and Green Day

Click to collapse



Banned for even thinking of that


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for even thinking of that

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking that.  It's GROSS!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not thinking that.  It's GROSS!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because my brain is on vacation


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my brain is on vacation

Click to collapse



Banned because it's on vacation because it got tired of listening to Metallica.  I don't blame your brain, I blame your radio.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because it's on vacation because it got tired of listening to Metallica.  I don't blame your brain, I blame your radio.

Click to collapse



Banned because radios are history
You need an update we have MP3 players now


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because radios are history
> You need an update we have MP3 players now

Click to collapse



Banned because I was giving you credit.  Radio is free.  I didn't actually think you'd buy that crap.


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 26, 2011)

Banned because you actually "thought"





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I was giving you credit.  Radio is free.  I didn't actually think you'd buy that crap.

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because you actually "thought"
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



Banned because you actually.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you actually.

Click to collapse



Banned because you actually didn't ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you actually didn't ban

Click to collapse


Verbosity mode on!

Well, you are banned because, you see, the very act of banning refers to the process of removing a certain object, be it a snide remark (hereafter referred to as "snark") that some might find objectionable to, or perhaps it is the commenter that is objectionable, although often that is due to one too many snarks. But of course, due process could, should and would be referred to in certain cases where the object is debated amongst the moderators and administrators of the place where the snark occurred and the commenter(s) is brought into the discussion. Once all parties are satisfied, the very act of banning will involve the hammer of the Viking deity, Thor, in all his glory, descending upon the perpetrator and smiting him and (hopefully) his @$$ out of the arena where the snark occurred.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jan 27, 2011)

Automatic ban for grandstanding ban 


sakai4eva said:


> Verbosity mode on!
> 
> Well, you are banned because, you see, the very act of banning refers to the process of removing a certain object, be it a snide remark (hereafter referred to as "snark") that some might find objectionable to, or perhaps it is the commenter that is objectionable, although often that is due to one too many snarks. But of course, due process could, should and would be referred to in certain cases where the object is debated amongst the moderators and administrators of the place where the snark occurred and the commenter(s) is brought into the discussion. Once all parties are satisfied, the very act of banning will involve the hammer of the Viking deity, Thor, in all his glory, descending upon the perpetrator and smiting him and (hopefully) his @$$ out of the arena where the snark occurred.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Automatic ban for grandstanding ban

Click to collapse



Banned because some people are going to sleep with the fishes in the near future 

That threat is not to you gman


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Automatic ban for grandstanding ban

Click to collapse



Banned because when I go minimalist I get banned, when I go verbose I get banned...

There's no satisfying you guys...


----------



## mrkite38 (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because when I go minimalist I get banned, when I go verbose I get banned...
> 
> There's no satisfying you guys...

Click to collapse



banned to satisfy me. Thanks!

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

mrkite38 said:


> banned to satisfy me. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for getting satisfaction from banning


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for getting satisfaction from banning

Click to collapse



banned because Uncle Paulie said so


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because Uncle Paulie said so

Click to collapse



Ban because Mr Sakai says so


----------



## Dirk (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban because Mr Sakai says so

Click to collapse



Banned for not proving you are in fact a mister.

Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for not proving you are in fact a mister.
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen!

Click to collapse



Banned because of rule. 30


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because of rule. 30

Click to collapse



Banned because Don Sviluppatori sends his regards


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Don Sviluppatori sends his regards

Click to collapse



Banned because... wait, send my regards to the Don. Ask him to come on down for the Chinese New Year dinner in Chinatown. We're having steamboat


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... wait, send my regards to the Don. Ask him to come on down for the Chinese New Year dinner in Chinatown. We're having steamboat

Click to collapse



Banned because....someone is birthing a steamboat??!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....someone is birthing a steamboat??!

Click to collapse



Banned because... steamboat = hot pot for the uninitiated.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... steamboat = hot pot for the uninitiated.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about Twitches "hot pot"


----------



## mrkite38 (Jan 28, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for talking about Twitches "hot pot"

Click to collapse



Banned because twitch was talking about sakai's hot pot!

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

mrkite38 said:


> Banned because twitch was talking about sakai's hot pot!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that I was talking about his steamboat! 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing that I was talking about his steamboat!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because it is the perfect dinner that a bachelor can prepare 

Every year, I try to prepare a meal for my family during Chinese New Year to make it easier for my mom. This year is hot pot because I'm lazy to cook and it's fun!


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is the perfect dinner that a bachelor can prepare
> 
> Every year, I try to prepare a meal for my family during Chinese New Year to make it easier for my mom. This year is hot pot because I'm lazy to cook and it's fun!

Click to collapse



Banned because a chef should love to cook  Not be lazy, but I can relate so it's okay haha 

Maybe I can take cooking lessons from you, I don't currently like cooking...or more so sharing the food I make.

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because a chef should love to cook  Not be lazy, but I can relate so it's okay haha
> 
> Maybe I can take cooking lessons from you, I don't currently like cooking...or more so sharing the food I make.
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One using the XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because there's some special stuff you need to prepare for the stock base. And the sauce too. Ingredient selection counts as well. It is relatively simple because I only need to prepare the ingredients and let them "cook" it themselves, but a lot of work goes into it as well 

Anyway, a good cook must first love the very idea of food being enjoyed, rather than consumed. My first love affair with cooking was when I started cooking for myself to avoid eating out, then I started experimenting with more expensive and better ingredients, to the point that it is no longer cheaper, but infinitely more satisfying. My mom and my GF attest to my cooking skills, and since they are supposed to cook...

Anyway, a good place to start will be to make a really satisfying meal from simple ingredients, in effect, trying to complicate it up. Spices are a good way to start


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because there's some special stuff you need to prepare for the stock base. And the sauce too. Ingredient selection counts as well. It is relatively simple because I only need to prepare the ingredients and let them "cook" it themselves, but a lot of work goes into it as well
> 
> Anyway, a good cook must first love the very idea of food being enjoyed, rather than consumed. My first love affair with cooking was when I started cooking for myself to avoid eating out, then I started experimenting with more expensive and better ingredients, to the point that it is no longer cheaper, but infinitely more satisfying. My mom and my GF attest to my cooking skills, and since they are supposed to cook...
> 
> Anyway, a good place to start will be to make a really satisfying meal from simple ingredients, in effect, trying to complicate it up. Spices are a good way to start

Click to collapse



Banned for such a big explanation...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

shr said:


> Banned for such a big explanation...

Click to collapse



Banned because cooking is a woman's job. Cooking well is man's job


----------



## mrkite38 (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because cooking is a woman's job. Cooking well is man's job

Click to collapse



Banned because my mrs. cooks very well!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

mrkite38 said:


> Banned because my mrs. cooks very well!

Click to collapse



Banned because that just means that you suck at cooking

(no offense dude, some of us aren't meant for that )


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Jan 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that just means that you suck at cooking
> 
> (no offense dude, some of us aren't meant for that )

Click to collapse



Banned coz you don't suck at cooking...


----------



## trentonw (Jan 28, 2011)

shr said:


> Banned coz you don't suck at cooking...

Click to collapse



Banned for having  mysterious acronym as your screen name.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Jan 28, 2011)

trentonw said:


> Banned for having  mysterious acronym as your screen name.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for calling it mysterious...its my name...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

Banned because it's kinda hard to pronounce... I can hardly imagine calling you out on the streets...


----------



## Dirk (Jan 28, 2011)

Banned for loitering on the streets!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for loitering on the streets!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning others for something You are also guilty of 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for banning others for something You are also guilty of
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you decided to disappear


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you decided to disappear

Click to collapse



banned for chasing her away...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned for chasing her away...

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying that

Click to collapse



banned for its true


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned both of you because I can.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## derkie (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned for not sharing the ganja....
(6000)

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned because now that I'm back... it's back to the business of banning. Banned!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned because your signature says "I don't have a signature. You probably don't wanna see it if I did...." When you cearly have a signature which says that


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your signature says "I don't have a signature. You probably don't wanna see it if I did...." When you cearly have a signature which says that

Click to collapse



Banned for missing my point... I purposely put that there to get the exact reaction you just had :-D O B-) ♪♪♪♦♠♦


Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for missing my point... I purposely put that there to get the exact reaction you just had :-D O B-) ♪♪♪♦♠♦
> 
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to be banned!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because now that I'm back... it's back to the business of banning. Banned!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because llamas are dead. Long live the Family.



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your signature says "I don't have a signature. You probably don't wanna see it if I did...." When you cearly have a signature which says that

Click to collapse



Banned because you missed the paradox.



Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for missing my point... I purposely put that there to get the exact reaction you just had :-D O B-) ♪♪♪♦♠♦
> 
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz.



husam666 said:


> Banned because you have to be banned!

Click to collapse



Bananananan <- Banana ban


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because llamas are dead. Long live the Family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not twitch


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not twitch

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking only twitch can be banned with a banana. We're all in the family


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for thinking only twitch can be banned with a banana. We're all in the family

Click to collapse




Banned for being family :-D 
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for thinking only twitch can be banned with a banana. We're all in the family

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a fact  you cant banana ban anybody else but twitch,
double ban for not knowing that


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's a fact  you cant banana ban anybody else but twitch,
> double ban for not knowing that

Click to collapse



Banned because the cook (me) says that you can bananananan somebody as long as you do it right, with more than one banana and some rum.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the cook (me) says that you can bananananan somebody as long as you do it right, with more than one banana and some rum.

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing your rum :-( 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not sharing your rum :-(
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned for DUI


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for DUI

Click to collapse




Banned for not being the designated driver...
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not being the designated driver...
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because being the Don's right hand, I have people to drive me around


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because being the Don's right hand, I have people to drive me around

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have offered me a ride anyway and banned again for not posting a link or picture xda's website will ACTUALLY let me use :-\ 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## jontornblom (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned





Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you should have offered me a ride anyway

Click to collapse



banned for expecting free favors from the mafia!

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

jontornblom said:


> Banned
> 
> banned for expecting free favors from the mafia!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because she is a special part of the mafia


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because she is a special part of the mafia

Click to collapse



Banned because I STILL need an avatar pic with a .png or .jpg extension PLEASE!! (And yes, I am.... ;-)   )

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I STILL need an avatar pic with a .png or .jpg extension PLEASE!! (And yes, I am.... ;-)   )
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you I added one to the mafia thread


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you I added one to the mafia thread

Click to collapse



Banned because my xda app apparently  has issues as well and it's all your fault!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because my xda app apparently  has issues as well and it's all your fault!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Banned because your xda app signature still has Llama Power!!

and 

JK


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your xda app signature still has Llama Power!!
> 
> and
> 
> JK

Click to collapse




Banned because for once, your wrong!! Wrong! Wrong! 
I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because for once, your wrong!! Wrong! Wrong!
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because you finally proved it.

Double ban because you don't know how you sent that


----------



## kenvan19 (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you finally proved it.
> 
> Double ban because you don't know how you sent that

Click to collapse



Banned for the bannable offense of double banning.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

kenvan19 said:


> Banned for the bannable offense of double banning.

Click to collapse



Banned because you know nothing about double banning


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you finally proved it.
> 
> Double ban because you don't know how you sent that

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know anymore if I know what I know or even whether I am still where I was before I was I here... so how do you know?? ♠

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## tass0s (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you know nothing about double banning

Click to collapse



banned because you know to much about double banning

p.s.anyone has seen the tags?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I don't know anymore if I know what I know or even whether I am still where I was before I was I here... so how do you know?? ♠
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because my head was spinning and now its more  



tass0s said:


> banned because you know to much about double banning
> 
> p.s.anyone has seen the tags?

Click to collapse



Banned because I can do 5 Bans at once,
double ban because I am one of the tag founders


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my head was spinning and now its more
> 
> 
> Banned because I can do 5 Bans at once,
> double ban because I am one of the tag founders

Click to collapse



Banned times ten

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned times ten
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because I love Banning you


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I love Banning you

Click to collapse



:-D. Banned because you banned me trying to ban you while you banned me so I hit you over the head with the... Bannhammer!! ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> :-D. Banned because you banned me trying to ban you while you banned me so I hit you over the head with the... Bannhammer!! ;-)
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol, ouch my head!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me lol, ouch my head!

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at me ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for laughing at me ;-)
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing where you sent this from.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for laughing at me ;-)
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for making me look like a devil


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me look like a devil

Click to collapse



banned because you are a devil


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because you are a devil

Click to collapse



Banned for mistaking me with my brother


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because you are a devil

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him the devil. That's my job!

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for calling him the devil. That's my job!
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't pick a fight with a girl 

JK 

But still banned


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't pick a fight with a girl
> 
> JK
> 
> But still banned

Click to collapse




Banned because you don't want to incur the wrath of my bannhammer yet again! ;-) 
I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you don't want to incur the wrath of my bannhammer yet again! ;-)
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because you stole the banhammer that twitch lent me


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you stole the banhammer that twitch lent me

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I stole your bannhammer. I did not. I forged my own from a secret mix of metals...

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for saying I stole your bannhammer. I did not. I forged my own from a secret mix of metals...
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting the spice mix


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for forgetting the spice mix

Click to collapse



Banned for spilling secrets. And banned twice (maybe thrice) for letting me forget to check the mail ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for spilling secrets. And banned twice (maybe thrice) for letting me forget to check the mail ;-)
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because you needed it!


Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because you needed it!
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



Banned for your team llama avatar and sig


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for your team llama avatar and sig

Click to collapse



Banned.... There was no mail :-( 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned.... There was no mail :-(
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for not having mail. Sounds like your popularity went down the drain. Want some of my mail?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not having mail. Sounds like your popularity went down the drain. Want some of my mail?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nope. The Mailperson is just late.  

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope. The Mailperson is just late.
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a dog to chase him 
double ban for not banning




M_T_M said:


> Banned for calling the Postman a "mailperson"

Click to collapse



Banned for appearing out of nowhere


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not having a dog to chase him
> double ban for not banning
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for the empty post


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the empty post

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't supposed to be. Banned again for making my phone act weird. 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because it wasn't supposed to be. Banned again for making my phone act weird.
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for blaming poor operator syndrome on husam. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## xxx_xx_xxx (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



............


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for blaming poor operator syndrome on husam.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that I blame him for ... Everything and Anything 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not knowing that I blame him for ... Everything and Anything
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking responsibility for your own actions. Shame on you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not taking responsibility for your own actions. Shame on you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I finally have ad-hoc on my xdandroid 

Sent from inside your head using xda app and TouchPro2


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not taking responsibility for your own actions. Shame on you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I do. Except when I don't. Banned again for not knowing that. :-D 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I finally have ad-hoc on my xdandroid
> 
> Sent from inside your head using xda app and TouchPro2

Click to collapse



Banned for being happy. ;-) :-D. Yes. I double posted. Whaddya gonna do? Ban me? =-O 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I do. Except when I don't. Banned again for not knowing that. :-D
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because he ain't worth it 

I know where you live
xda app ad-hoc and TP2 best mix ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he ain't worth it
> 
> I know where you live
> xda app ad-hoc and TP2 best mix ever

Click to collapse



Banned for having a better sig than me :-(   ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having a better sig than me :-(   ;-)
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because take it easy there!!
chill out, you're too fast for my slow connection


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because take it easy there!!
> chill out, you're too fast for my slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned for having a slow connection.. KEEP UP! ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned because I'm trying


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm trying

Click to collapse



Banned. Banned. Oh, yea I almost forgot. You're banned. ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being happy. ;-) :-D. Yes. I double posted. Whaddya gonna do? Ban me? =-O
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for double posting while not knowing where you are with that "O" face. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for double posting while not knowing where you are with that "O" face.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me while I double posted and went =-O the whole time I did it.

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for double posting while not knowing where you are with that "O" face.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because my brain is turning into an iphone (multitasking is killing me)


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my brain is turning into an iphone (multitasking is killing me)

Click to collapse



Banned for having an i*hone for a brain. Double banned for not multitasking whilst it turned.

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having an i*hone for a brain. Double banned for not multitasking whilst it turned.
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread needs a bump 

I know where you live!
FROYOX, ad-hoc and xda app best mix ever


----------



## Archer (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this thread needs a bump

Click to collapse



Banned for bumping threads


----------



## jontornblom (Jan 30, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE THIS THREAD WILL REACH 10 000 POSTS WAY BEFORE THE 10 000 POSTS THREAD WILL!!!!!

[Lol]

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Jan 30, 2011)

jontornblom said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THIS THREAD WILL REACH 10 000 POSTS WAY BEFORE THE 10 000 POSTS THREAD WILL!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the above post when you banned.  Don't you get what this thread is aboot


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 30, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for not quoting the above post when you banned.  Don't you get what this thread is aboot

Click to collapse



Banned for copying off of me  I was the original one to do that. Don't you know to be more original? Haha

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## jontornblom (Jan 30, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for not quoting the above post when you banned.  Don't you get what this thread is aboot

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that I was banning every person above me for that reason and couldn't possibly quote everyone.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## mrkite38 (Jan 30, 2011)

jontornblom said:


> Banned for not realizing that I was banning every person above me for that reason and couldn't possibly quote everyone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive banning.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## Mr.Mac™ (Jan 30, 2011)

Banning myself for trying to avoid antispam filters!


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 30, 2011)

banned because well...there hasnt been one in a while and 
that concerns me..no one cares :-(


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 30, 2011)

thisishoot said:


> banned because well...there hasnt been one in a while and
> that concerns me..no one cares :-(

Click to collapse



banned because no one cares


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because no one cares

Click to collapse



Banned because you SHOULD care. I do. ;-) •♪

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## Androidious (Jan 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you SHOULD care. I do. ;-) •♪
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because I can, muhwahahaha! 

Sent from my bad ass HTC EVO running Myn's latest and greatest.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

Androidious said:


> Banned because I can, muhwahahaha!
> 
> Sent from my bad ass HTC EVO running Myn's latest and greatest.

Click to collapse



Banned because you really can't. Even though you are apparently convinced that you can. Which would be an incorrect assumption on your part because, as I stated above... You can't.  ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because no one cares

Click to collapse



Banned because I know you do

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know you do
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse



Aww. Banned for caring. JK ;-)  :-D ★

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know you do
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse



banned because i don't


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because i don't

Click to collapse



Banned because obviously no one else does either... :-\ 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because obviously no one else does either... :-\
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what are we talking about 

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't know what are we talking about
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse



Banned because I saw what you wrote in that post about falling for Android .  My only question is... How could you not?!?!? ★

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I saw what you wrote in that post about falling for Android .  My only question is... How could you not?!?!? ★
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because yesterday I didn't like android and now I am 
But winmo remains more professional

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yesterday I didn't like android and now I am
> But winmo remains more professional
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing this...
Banned because WinMo is nice for those who know...  But Android Rocks the House!!! 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not knowing this...
> Banned because WinMo is nice for those who know...  But Android Rocks the House!!!
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because I know 

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing things... :-D ;-) =-O 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for knowing things... :-D ;-) =-O
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



banned for being 3 hours ahead of me


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned for banning others





T.C.P said:


> banned for being 3 hours ahead of me

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for banning others
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



Banned for using tapatalk and not xda app 

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using tapatalk and not xda app
> 
> I know where you live!
> I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever

Click to collapse



Banned for using the XDA app. Don't you have a computer? :geez:


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for using the XDA app. Don't you have a computer? :geez:
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I love privacy especially that there are unwanted guests here 

Double ban because look who's talking!

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I love privacy especially that there are unwanted guests here
> 
> Double ban because look who's talking!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having unwanted guests. There's a reason guys use a broom...


----------



## jontornblom (Jan 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having unwanted guests. There's a reason guys use a broom...

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense!

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 31, 2011)

jontornblom said:


> Banned for not making sense!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not having any sense.


----------



## Dirk (Jan 31, 2011)

Banned for implying that not having any sense is a bad thing.

Oh wait... :/


----------



## twisted (Jan 31, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for implying that not having any sense is a bad thing.
> 
> Oh wait... :/

Click to collapse



banned for your cool wallpaper collections...


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 31, 2011)

twisted said:


> banned for your cool wallpaper collections...

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the post above and breaking the continuity of the thread.


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 31, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for not following the post above and breaking the continuity of the thread.

Click to collapse



banned for pointing that out
also...
banned for being on at&t  (jk)


----------



## johnston9234 (Jan 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned for pointing that out
> also...
> banned for being on at&t  (jk)

Click to collapse



banned for not being on Verizon


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 31, 2011)

johnston9234 said:


> banned for not being on Verizon

Click to collapse



banned because i can't be on verizon because i don't live in usa.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because i can't be on verizon because i don't live in usa.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm addicted, I couldn't control myself and not ban you 

This thread is sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## Smartenup (Jan 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm addicted, I couldn't control myself and not ban you
> 
> This thread is sleeping with the fishes!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an addict....out of control addict!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because you're an addict....out of control addict!

Click to collapse



Banned because I love it 

This thread is sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## Dirk (Jan 31, 2011)

This thread is wearing concrete boots


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> This thread is wearing concrete boots

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the ban thread! 

This thread is sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## mrkite38 (Jan 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is the ban thread!
> 
> This thread is sleeping with the fishes!

Click to collapse



Banned for use of eek smiley.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2011)

mrkite38 said:


> Banned for use of eek smiley.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's non of your business 

This thread is sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's non of your business
> 
> This thread is sleeping with the fishes!

Click to collapse



banned for sticking you tounge out at me


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for sticking you tounge out at me

Click to collapse



Banned for being sad


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Feb 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for sticking you tounge out at me

Click to collapse



Banned for being T.C.P, that is all.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being T.C.P, that is all.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're jealous because you're not T.C.P


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're jealous because you're not T.C.P

Click to collapse



banned because i am T.C.P


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i am T.C.P

Click to collapse



Banned because I can already see!


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can already see!

Click to collapse



banned because you're blind


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because you're blind

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't see who said that 

Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android


----------



## JCeppli (Feb 1, 2011)

Banned because i've never seen.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2011)

JCeppli said:


> Banned because i've never seen.

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is on the second page!!


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this thread is on the second page!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause it ain't no more


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2011)

Banned because you should be happy


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should be happy

Click to collapse



Banned because why?


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 2, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> Banned because why?

Click to collapse



banned because life's too short not to be......


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 2, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> Banned because why?

Click to collapse



banned because i said so


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because i said so

Click to collapse



Banned because the bird is the word !!!!!


----------



## Dirk (Feb 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because the bird is the word !!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because "Grease is the word..." lalalala


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned because "Grease is the word..." lalalala

Click to collapse



Banned for singing off key and out of tune!! ;-) ♪♪♪

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## mad-murdock (Feb 2, 2011)

banned for talking about singing in a ban thread. Also, how sip you judge it was out of tune?

Swyped with HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 2, 2011)

Banned because I haven't banned someone in ages


----------



## mad-murdock (Feb 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I haven't banned someone in ages

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing your duties for ages..

Swyped with HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 2, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> Banned for not doing your duties for ages..
> 
> Swyped with HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.

Click to collapse



Banned because your mother was a hamster, and your father smelled of elderberries


----------



## mad-murdock (Feb 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your mother was a hamster, and your father smelled of elderberries

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT telling the truth.lies, all just lies

Swyped with HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 2, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> Banned for NOT telling the truth.lies, all just lies
> 
> Swyped with HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.

Click to collapse



Banned because I speak the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth (Pretty redundant huh?) 

You are hereby banned for being a weaver of lies and fuzzy wool sweaters!


----------



## Archer (Feb 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I speak the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth (Pretty redundant huh?)
> 
> You are hereby banned for being a weaver of lies and fuzzy wool sweaters!

Click to collapse



Banned for specifically naming an item of clothing that is named to suggest that is was made to _make_ you sweat!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 2, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for specifically naming an item of clothing that is named to suggest that is was made to _make_ you sweat!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing, it does make you sweat! 

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One


----------



## mad-murdock (Feb 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing, it does make you sweat!
> 
> This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without showering and sweating in this exclusive thread.

Swyped with HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 3, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> Banned for banning without showering and sweating in this exclusive thread.
> 
> Swyped with HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am this thread  Don't doubt my existence!  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am this thread  Don't doubt my existence!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because i said so


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 3, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i said so

Click to collapse



Banned because here and almost anywhere else what you say isn't going to get be banned! 

Double banned because I'm going to sleep haha

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## elektron13 (Feb 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because here and almost anywhere else what you say isn't going to get be banned!
> 
> Double banned because I'm going to sleep haha
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Nexus One!


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Feb 3, 2011)

elektron13 said:


> Banned for having a Nexus One!

Click to collapse



Banned for being from Chicago lol


----------



## Dirk (Feb 3, 2011)

elektron13 said:


> Banned for having a Nexus One!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having one!


----------



## sarge363 (Feb 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for not having one!

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person directly above u.....

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2011)

sarge363 said:


> Banned for not banning the person directly above u.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Nexus S (how's that random reboot bug?? ;-)    )  ★

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having a Nexus S (how's that random reboot bug?? ;-)    )  ★
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because I know how and where you sent that message from haha You sent it via spontaneous message spawning  (sms) and you are with your phone, duh that one was obvious.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## edwardmlyte (Feb 3, 2011)

Banned for redefining "sms".


----------



## touge_ninja (Feb 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having a Nexus S (how's that random reboot bug?? ;-)    )  ★
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for being a tmobile user


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 3, 2011)

Banned for hitting below the belt!





Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having a Nexus S (how's that random reboot bug?? ;-)    )  ★
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for hitting below the belt!
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



Banned for allowing him to crush your balls 

Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Feb 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for allowing him to crush your balls
> 
> Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android

Click to collapse



Banned for having WinMo on your phone! Android ftwww


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 4, 2011)

omarsalmin said:


> Banned for having WinMo on your phone! Android ftwww

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be so closed minded.  
Banned for not realizing that windows mobile had massive potential.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Feb 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You shouldn't be so closed minded.
> Banned for not realizing that windows mobile had massive potential.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that windows mobile *had* massive potential. Hehe


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 4, 2011)

omarsalmin said:


> Banned for not realizing that windows mobile *had* massive potential. Hehe

Click to collapse



Banned because swyping while walking is dangerous haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 4, 2011)

Post fail.


----------



## mrkite38 (Feb 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Post fail.

Click to collapse



Banned for failure.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 4, 2011)

mrkite38 said:


> Banned for failure.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you enjoy pointing out my mistakes 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## mrkite38 (Feb 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you enjoy pointing out my mistakes
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Self ban for pity. 

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 4, 2011)

mrkite38 said:


> Self ban for pity.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you pity me  Husam, your theory was correct! Haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned because bananas are yellow!





twitch153 said:


> Banned because you pity me  Husam, your theory was correct! Haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 4, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because bananas are yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse




Banned because androids are green, not red; smarten up 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Bjork62 (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned because i like ban people!


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 4, 2011)

Bjork62 said:


> Banned because i like ban people!

Click to collapse




Banned because you can Bjork this!!!


----------



## xriderx66 (Feb 4, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because you can Bjork this!!!

Click to collapse



Bannes because your, well,  you.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2011)

xriderx66 said:


> Bannes because your, well,  you.

Click to collapse



Banned for terrible grammar!

(Shall i just ban myself for being a grammar nazi now, or wait for the next poster to do it for me?)


----------



## mrkite38 (Feb 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for terrible grammar!
> 
> (Shall i just ban myself for being a grammar nazi now, or wait for the next poster to do it for me?)

Click to collapse



Banned for lambda.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2011)

mrkite38 said:


> Banned for lambda.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning Greek letters

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned for being here (there?)

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being here (there?)
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't be here except for a few minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't be here except for a few minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for a few minutes ;-) 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## mad-murdock (Feb 4, 2011)

Banned, because I am supposed to ban here...

Swyped with cyanogenmod 7 powered HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.


----------



## mrkite38 (Feb 4, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> Banned, because I am supposed to ban here...
> 
> Swyped with cyanogenmod 7 powered HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.

Click to collapse



Banned for elipsis.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 4, 2011)

mrkite38 said:


> Banned for elipsis.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You are banned because it takes years for light from the sun to hit earth, we are getting old sunlight


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You are banned because it takes years for light from the sun to hit earth, we are getting old sunlight

Click to collapse



banned because nobody gives a ****


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You are banned because it takes years for light from the sun to hit earth, we are getting old sunlight

Click to collapse



Banned because it only takes 8 minutes.. 
you need to update your database



idavid_ said:


> banned because nobody gives a ****

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody does. But they flush it afterwards!!


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it only takes 8 minutes..
> you need to update your database
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being right!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 4, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned for being right!

Click to collapse




Banned for not knowing your chemistry, it takes 8 minutes to have the light on the edge of the sun  get to Earth; but the rest of it that is radiating from the inner most part takes years, it has to travel through plasma making it very difficult for light to travel very fast at all  

Double banned because I think YOU need to up your database


----------



## xriderx66 (Feb 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing your chemistry, it takes 8 minutes to have the light on the edge of the sun  get to Earth; but the rest of it that is radiating from the inner most part takes years, it has to travel through plasma making it very difficult for light to travel very fast at all
> 
> Double banned because I think YOU need to up your database

Click to collapse



Banned for typing too much


----------



## yellowsnowball (Feb 5, 2011)

xriderx66 said:


> Banned for typing too much

Click to collapse



Banned for not typing enough.


----------



## kpetrie77 (Feb 5, 2011)

Back. AGAIN. Yup, banned.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2011)

kpetrie77 said:


> Back. AGAIN. Yup, banned.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using capital letters

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for using capital letters
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for NOT using capital letters


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned because 619 pages of bans is too many. 





idavid_ said:


> banned for NOT using capital letters

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2011)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Banned because 619 pages of bans is too many.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



You must now be banned because 619 pages of bans are not nearly enough! We can never have enough banning. Bans for everyone!!!! ♥

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You must now be banned because 619 pages of bans are not nearly enough! We can never have enough banning. Bans for everyone!!!! ♥
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because you should only ban the person above you not everyone!!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should only ban the person above you not everyone!!

Click to collapse




Fine. Banned for being above me. Oh I wasn't banning everyone I was saying "bans for everyone" as in everyone should come and join the banning thread. See!?!? ;-) 
I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine. Banned for being above me. Oh I wasn't banning everyone I was saying "bans for everyone" as in everyone should come and join the banning thread. See!?!? ;-)
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for the English lesson 

JK 


P.S Write smilies without the "-" so that they show on xda eg  not


----------



## astar26 (Feb 5, 2011)

I ban you for banning English teachers


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2011)

astar26 said:


> I ban you for banning English teachers

Click to collapse



Banned because my high school English teacher was the best, he used to come hungover to classes, and was a don of a mafia


----------



## astar26 (Feb 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my high school English teacher was the best, he used to come hungover to classes, and was a don of a mafia

Click to collapse



I ban you because my English teacher is a monster, and I mean it 
But I have the best physics teacher ever


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2011)

astar26 said:


> I ban you because my English teacher is a monster, and I mean it
> But I have the best physics teacher ever

Click to collapse



Banned for being the opposite of me 
Double ban for having same flag and same operator 


how is the 3G resiption where you live, its ****ty here


----------



## BodenM (Feb 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being the opposite of me
> Double ban for having same flag and same operator
> 
> 
> how is the 3G resiption where you live, its ****ty here

Click to collapse



Banned for having a ****ty carrier 

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDrOiD 2.3d with Tapatalk.


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 5, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for having a ****ty carrier
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDrOiD 2.3d with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out 


Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## luxb (Feb 5, 2011)

I banned you because I could.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2011)

luxb said:


> I banned you because I could.

Click to collapse



Banned because we hate noob banners.
Double ban for the laaaaame ban


----------



## mrkite38 (Feb 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we hate noob banners.
> Double ban for the laaaaame ban

Click to collapse



Banned cuz we were all noobs once!

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## ksizzle9 (Feb 5, 2011)

I banned u because its my obligation to xda and this thread. I will ban the next poster because he posted knowing he would be banned,  and then I ban myself for being addicted to phones. Then I ban my dog from thinking because I **** in the bathroom he can too. 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 5, 2011)

ksizzle9 said:


> I banned u because its my obligation to xda and this thread. I will ban the next poster because he posted knowing he would be banned,  and then I ban myself for being addicted to phones. Then I ban my dog from thinking because I **** in the bathroom he can too.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



I ban you for being a bad influence to your dog, you should be going outside and showing him what to do haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## paready (Feb 5, 2011)

*Banned!*



twitch153 said:


> I ban you for being a bad influence to your dog, you should be going outside and showing him what to do haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



I ban you for interfering with another's pet-owner relationship.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 5, 2011)

paready said:


> I ban you for interfering with another's pet-owner relationship.

Click to collapse



Banned for worrying about what I'm doing  I'm just trying to make his bathroom a better place, if you don't want that then.....you're a communist! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for playing the commie card!





twitch153 said:


> Banned for worrying about what I'm doing  I'm just trying to make his bathroom a better place, if you don't want that then.....you're a communist!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 5, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for playing the commie card!
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk & Desire Z!

Click to collapse



Banned because communists aren't cards! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Captainkrtek (Feb 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because communists aren't cards!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I actually have powers to ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 5, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned because I actually have powers to ban

Click to collapse



Banned because.....

Nevermind


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 5, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned because I actually have powers to ban

Click to collapse



Banning because you are a mole trying to infiltrate xda 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## avgjoegeek (Feb 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banning because you are a mole trying to infiltrate xda
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing that 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for knowing that
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not fighting.
Man, you're so easy 

GIVE ME YOUR MONEY!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not fighting.
> Man, you're so easy
> 
> GIVE ME YOUR MONEY!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to rob people just because they are easy! You are a horrible person! Haha 

-Insert Signature Here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for trying to rob people just because they are easy! You are a horrible person! Haha
> 
> -Insert Signature Here-

Click to collapse



Banned because in life you should take any oportnity or you'll lose


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because in life you should take any oportnity or you'll lose

Click to collapse



Banned because darwinism only needs to happen when retards who want to make youtube videos
end up mortally wounding themselves haha

-Insert Signature Here-


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 8, 2011)

Banned for txting me at 3 a.m. 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because darwinism only needs to happen when retards who want to make youtube videos
> end up mortally wounding themselves haha
> 
> -Insert Signature Here-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for txting me at 3 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I did no such things!  You has no proof! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I did no such things!  You has no proof!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sitting here in the ER waiting , 
thank god they have free wifi


----------



## Dirk (Feb 8, 2011)

Banned for stalking nurses


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for stalking nurses

Click to collapse



Banned because nurses can transmit diseases  

JK, Banned for giving me an idea of what to do in my free time instead of xdaing


----------



## mrkite38 (Feb 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nurses can transmit diseases
> 
> JK, Banned for giving me an idea of what to do in my free time instead of xdaing

Click to collapse



Banned for lolz.

Hope everything's ok!

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## eksajlee (Feb 8, 2011)

Banned for Verizon!


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 8, 2011)

eksajlee said:


> Banned for Verizon!

Click to collapse



banned because i havent banned in ages


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i havent banned in ages

Click to collapse



Banned because you are now


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are now

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to brush up on your english old sport 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you need to brush up on your english old sport
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Bananananananan (Banana ban)

Also, I'm back from my holidays, so there's another ban too


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 9, 2011)

Banned for banin the banana





sakai4eva said:


> Bananananananan (Banana ban)
> 
> Also, I'm back from my holidays, so there's another ban too

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 9, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for banin the banana
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting the Banana........


----------



## Dirk (Feb 9, 2011)

Banned for the banana obsession


----------



## ketan555 (Feb 9, 2011)

Banned for underestimating this new user


----------



## husam666 (Feb 9, 2011)

ketan555 said:


> Banned for underestimating this new user

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying anything about your banana lord


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not saying anything about your banana lord

Click to collapse



Banned for worshiping a banana....that's just plain wrong


----------



## JustForFunn (Feb 9, 2011)

Banned for Banning others.


----------



## mad-murdock (Feb 9, 2011)

JustForFunn said:


> Banned for Banning others.

Click to collapse



banned for banning other banners

Swyped with cyanogenmod 7 powered HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 9, 2011)

JustForFunn said:


> Banned for Banning others.

Click to collapse



Banned for the repetitive ban, ber original dude everyone has done that ban haha 

Double banned because I'm in the hospital.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## mad-murdock (Feb 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the repetitive ban, ber original dude everyone has done that ban haha
> 
> Double banned because I'm in the hospital.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for being I'm hospital
Banned twice for ignoring my above ban 
Banned for lifetime for having a banana logo but not mentioning banana ban

Swyped with cyanogenmod 7 powered HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 9, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> Banned for being I'm hospital
> Banned twice for ignoring my above ban
> Banned for lifetime for having a banana logo but not mentioning banana ban
> 
> Swyped with cyanogenmod 7 powered HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.

Click to collapse



Banned for being insensitive 
Double ban for banning at the same time I did! 
Triple ban because I was the first to do the banana ban. 
Quadruple ban because I may need surgery 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## mad-murdock (Feb 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being insensitive
> Double ban for banning at the same time I did!
> Triple ban because I was the first to do the banana ban.
> Quadruple ban because I may need surgery
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for banning even when banned for lifetime.

Sorry about the surgery. 

Swyped with cyanogenmod 7 powered HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.


----------



## Omnichron (Feb 10, 2011)

banned for showing some heart


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> banned for banning even when banned for lifetime.
> 
> Sorry about the surgery.
> 
> Swyped with cyanogenmod 7 powered HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I'm banned for a lifetime, I am never going to stay down.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for assuming I'm banned for a lifetime, I am never going to stay down.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for having surgery on a Banana.................


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 10, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for having surgery on a Banana.................

Click to collapse



Banned for using a fork and knife to eat banana(s)


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 10, 2011)

Banned because im not fancy enough to use fork and knife. I use my hands  knife





sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using a fork and knife to eat banana(s)

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 10, 2011)

Banned because how else can you separate ourselves from the peasants?


----------



## vivekshines (Feb 10, 2011)

banned for showing butcher knife in the forum...Voilence


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Feb 10, 2011)

vivekshines said:


> banned for showing butcher knife in the forum...Voilence

Click to collapse



Banned for voilence. Whatever that is. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## vivekshines (Feb 10, 2011)

banned for showing your thumb and for not understandin my post


----------



## Tribulattifather (Feb 10, 2011)

Banned for not showing your thumb


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 10, 2011)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned for not showing your thumb

Click to collapse



Banned for the show. Wait, wha-?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the show. Wait, wha-?

Click to collapse



Banned because the show must go on

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because the show must go on
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Freddy Mercury said so.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Freddy Mercury said so.

Click to collapse



Banned because Freddy Mercury died of mercury poisoning, poetic justice  haha jk

-Insert signature here-


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 10, 2011)

Banned for baning my amigo devan 





M_T_M said:


> Banned for taking my place on the "lame joke" hall of fame
> 
> FAIL!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for baning my amigo devan
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for giving more info about him to M_T_M , now we need more soldiers to cover his a**


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving more info about him to M_T_M , now we need more soldiers to cover his a**

Click to collapse



Banned because I still don't have a garcon, and you're sending soldiers to M_T_M


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I still don't have a garcon, and you're sending soldiers to M_T_M

Click to collapse



Banned because if you want a Garcon you could simply ask the Don


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you want a Garcon you could simply ask the Don

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm having donburi for lunch today.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm having donburi for lunch today.

Click to collapse



Banned because that looks really good 

Double banned because your lunch time is right around my sleeping time haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that looks really good
> 
> Double banned because your lunch time is right around my sleeping time haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not lunch. Yet. It's just 9.42am but I'm thinking about lunch already.
Double ban because TGIF!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's not lunch. Yet. It's just 9.42am but I'm thinking about lunch already.
> Double ban because TGIF!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not my bed time yet either  It's 8:50pm. 

Double banned because it's only Thursday here. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's not my bed time yet either  It's 8:50pm.
> 
> Double banned because it's only Thursday here.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you can then wake up to Friday


----------



## frigid (Feb 11, 2011)

Banned for having a half life logo and not buying my 6 digit steam account

Swyped from my HTC HD2 using tapatalk


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Feb 11, 2011)

Banned for swyping 




frigid said:


> Banned for having a half life logo and not buying my 6 digit steam account
> 
> Swyped from my HTC HD2 using tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Banned for swyping
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because...
Gahh! It's LEE!


----------



## psyhound (Feb 11, 2011)

I BAN the BANanna!!! Because it's bananna... no other reason.

Sent via paper tied to a brick... sorry for the window! XD


----------



## Dirk (Feb 11, 2011)

Banned for the overuse of an Exclamation Mark!



Send by me via Carrier Pidgeon.


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 11, 2011)

banned for having a broken hippie sign as your avatar 





DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for the overuse of an Exclamation Mark!
> 
> 
> 
> Send by me via Carrier Pidgeon.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for having a broken hippie sign as your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for infringing on James Cameron's trademarks.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for infringing on James Cameron's trademarks.

Click to collapse



Banned because we all have quotes in our sigs


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 11, 2011)

Banned for being in my sig 


husam666 said:


> Banned because we all have quotes in our sigs

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for being in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because my quote is wrong!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for being in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being here (there?)

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being here (there?)
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because I was deprived from the honour of banning you because my carrier said so


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 11, 2011)

Banned because I'm quoting myself.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm quoting myself.

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you didn't

Click to collapse



Banned because my computer tech teacher doesn't know anything so I can enjoy technologically raping her with my knowledge!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 11, 2011)

I ban mtm for making me hungry  Looks loveley


----------



## riccy2000 (Feb 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I ban mtm for making me hungry  Looks loveley

Click to collapse



Ban you for being hungry. Go home And eat something... :-D 


Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

riccy2000 said:


> Ban you for being hungry. Go home And eat something... :-D
> 
> 
> Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I cant stop eating, I think i'll get fat , But I have to get to normal first


----------



## AmeriCanAndroid (Feb 12, 2011)

banned  for being so dam good looking


----------



## Captainkrtek (Feb 12, 2011)

AmeriCanAndroid said:


> banned  for being so dam good looking

Click to collapse



I just did ban the person above me


----------



## Tribulattifather (Feb 12, 2011)

AmeriCanAndroid said:


> banned  for being so dam good looking

Click to collapse



Banned for using the off-topic section to the fullest ;]


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for being right!





Tribulattifather said:


> Banned for using the off-topic section to the fullest ;]

Click to collapse





Tapatalk & Desire Z!


----------



## mrkite38 (Feb 12, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> I just did ban the person above me

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## gracyj (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for having a verizon logo...


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for trying to get your post count up 


gracyj said:


> Banned for having a verizon logo...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## BigNate (Feb 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for trying to get your post count up
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for have a big post count 
and for have the same phone i got


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

BigNate said:


> banned for have a big post count
> and for have the same phone i got

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a touch pro2



AmeriCanAndroid said:


> banned  for being so dam good looking

Click to collapse



Banned because if u r talking about the photo thats not me  its st.jimmy from greenday


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDeadCpu said:


> Banned you all above me because I can!

Click to collapse



Banned for being the wisest mod on xda
(deleting noob posts and closing the count thread )


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDeadCpu said:


> Banned you all above me because I can!

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting the impossible....multi bann. Only I shall attempt such feat.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDeadCpu said:


> You can't even ban! MOUAHAHAHAHHAAH

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to crash my hopes and dreams...only women, and teachers, are supposed to do that haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for attempting to crash my hopes and dreams...only women, and teachers, are supposed to do that haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because what if he's a teacher?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what if he's a teacher?

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking like a mad man! That's just impossible! What if he's also a woman?! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Captainkrtek (Feb 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what if he's a teacher?

Click to collapse



Banned because he is not a teacher, just a norwegian


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned because he is not a teacher, just a norwegian

Click to collapse



Banned for not  following the one simple rule "Ban the person *ABOVE* you"


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDeadCpu said:


> Banned for being right!

Click to collapse



Banned for being The Dead Cpu.....


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDeadCpu said:


> Banned for being right!

Click to collapse



Banned for being dead...cpu  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for being a Dead Cpu.....

Click to collapse



Banned for copying me! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being dead...cpu
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for beying fast


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for copying me!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow.............banana


----------



## Noz85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for being slow.............banana

Click to collapse



Banned for being yellow.

Sent from my Liberty using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDeadCpu said:


> Banned for having the whole bottom part of your signature clickable so I click the link on accident.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking of editing my signature


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDeadCpu said:


> Banned because I can edit your signature.
> 
> (I wont though)

Click to collapse



Banned for abusing your moderator privileges 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for abusing your moderator privileges
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not a mod , neither do I


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDeadCpu said:


> Banned for thinking there is such a thing as abuse when you're a mod

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh, you're right though!  Mods have power.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me laugh, you're right though!  Mods have power.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned for suckin' up.............banana...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned because I lost 200 Posts


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I lost 200 Posts

Click to collapse



How did you do that?  

Banned for not explaining! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How did you do that?
> 
> Banned for not explaining!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because Mr. Clown deleted the counting threads after deadcpu closed it!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Mr. Clown deleted the counting threads after deadcpu closed it!

Click to collapse



Ah haha Well those threads deserved to be closed so...banned got partaking in the threads haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 12, 2011)

counting threads got closed? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDeadCpu said:


> I deleted it

Click to collapse



Banned for sharing my ideals on stupid threads like that 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDeadCpu said:


> I deleted it

Click to collapse



why?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Torino10 (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned because I need to Post pics of the circuit board of the infamous USB to HDMI cable the Galaxy s phones.


----------



## Torino10 (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDeadCpu said:


> Way to many spamming to reach 10 posts lol

Click to collapse



I normally agree, and I am sorry for this, but I have been a member of this site for quite awhile. I was just Lurking because I really don't have anything to contribute most of the time due to my lack of coding skills. I guess it caught up with me when I finally did have a way to help the Devs out.


----------



## mrkite38 (Feb 12, 2011)

Torino10 said:


> I normally agree, and I am sorry for this, but I have been a member of this site for quite awhile. I was just Lurking because I really don't have anything to contribute most of the time due to my lack of coding skills. I guess it caught up with me when I finally did have a way to help the Devs out.

Click to collapse



Uh, hello - banned for failing to ban.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## mrkite38 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ozmodius said:


> Banned myself for horeing a post count
> I need to be able to post in the dev  sections
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the thing that will get this thread banned.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

mrkite38 said:


> Banned for doing the thing that will get this thread banned.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for reading my mind!  We need to kill some newbies...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reading my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG! Banned for suckin' up again......ssseeeeesshhhhhh.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> OMG! Banned for suckin' up again......ssseeeeesshhhhhh.

Click to collapse



Banned because we need to kill you first


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 12, 2011)

But.. but... It's gone!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But.. but... It's gone!

Click to collapse



Banned for ambiguity....what's gone? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for ambiguity....what's gone?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting his point 
Double ban because I hate these android ads 

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for ambiguity....what's gone?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word 'ambiguity'


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not getting his point
> Double ban because I hate these android ads
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't help it! I get lost easily haha  

Double ban because you can EASILY get rid of those ads 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 13, 2011)

@husam Search the market for Adfree  


@twitch Banned for not telling him how


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @husam Search the market for Adfree
> 
> 
> @twitch Banned for not telling him how

Click to collapse



Banned because he's smart, I would expect him to figure it out like I did.  

Double banned for babying him! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry don..


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry don..

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no clue what you're talking about... haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have no clue what you're talking about... haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned for having no clues and

@husam, banned for wanting to kill.................


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned for having no clues and
> 
> @husam, banned for wanting to kill.................

Click to collapse



Banned for having the incurable need to insult me, I challenge you good sir to a duel! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having the incurable need to insult me, I challenge you good sir to a duel!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to duel when in all reality you know that 'nanas don't duel....


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for trying to duel when in all reality you know that 'nanas don't duel....

Click to collapse



I will keel him after I ban him, again...............bananaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> I will keel him after I ban him, again...............bananaaaaaaaaaaa

Click to collapse



Banned, I just won the duel haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## snakesinrivers (Feb 13, 2011)

Banned for not including a large bowl of cereal by which to eat the banana


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

snakesinrivers said:


> Banned for not including a large bowl of cereal by which to eat the banana

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I would give you the instruments of my destruction  you monster! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## snakesinrivers (Feb 13, 2011)

Banned for being close to the same color shades as the twinkie and not tasting as good!  ;D Banana is good in cereal!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

snakesinrivers said:


> Banned for being close to the same color shades as the twinkie and not tasting as good!  ;D Banana is good in cereal!

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing colors! A twinkie is a golden color while a banana is yellow  

Double banned because strawberries in cereal is much better!  

Triple banned because my head hurts and I'm blaming you for that.

Quadruple banned because I'm going to sleep now! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## snakesinrivers (Feb 13, 2011)

Banned for winning these amazing ban battles!! (Side Note* Night, Take Care)


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2011)

Banned because they are not battles and if they were you should learn how to win too



snakesinrivers said:


> Banned for winning these amazing ban battles!! (Side Note* Night, Take Care)

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because they are not battles and if they were you should learn how to win too

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to teach what can only be learned through experience.  

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for trying to teach what can only be learned through experience.
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



Banned because he's got more experience than you

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because he's got more experience than you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you make statements without realizing who he is talking about.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he's smart, I would expect him to figure it out like I did.
> 
> Double banned for babying him!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I did it once in the past, but I couldn't find the app I used.
Double ban because I'm the smartest here 
Triple Ban for letting him baby me


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Feb 13, 2011)

Banned because we ban triple banning. That's just mean. 


husam666 said:


> Banned because I did it once in the past, but I couldn't find the app I used.
> Double ban because I'm the smartest here
> Triple Ban for letting him baby me

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I did it once in the past, but I couldn't find the app I used.
> Double ban because I'm the smartest here
> Triple Ban for letting him baby me

Click to collapse



Banned because if you're the smartest here then how come you forgot what the app was?! 

Double banned for being cocky.

Triple banned because I couldn't stop what I didn't know was going to happen....

Quadruple banned because you are supposed to ban my ban above you.


-Insert signature here-


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2011)

Banned for making quadruple bans



twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you're the smartest here then how come you forgot what the app was?!
> 
> Double banned for being cocky.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you're the smartest here then how come you forgot what the app was?!
> 
> Double banned for being cocky.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I was supposed to ban the person above me not the ban above me 
Double ban because you failed to do that too 




orb3000 said:


> Banned for making quadruple bans

Click to collapse



Banned for singular ban


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was supposed to ban the person above me not the ban above me
> Double ban because you failed to do that too
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned because you failed as much as I did! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you failed as much as I did!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for not entering the numbers in time and causing a system failure 
>: 4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not entering the numbers in time and causing a system failure
> >: 4 8 15 16 23 42

Click to collapse



Banned for erasing the combination from my mind! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for erasing the combination from my mind!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for being forgetful and blaming it on me.

Double banned for causing this


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being forgetful and blaming it on me.
> 
> Double banned for causing this

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too lazy to go to XDA on the weekends to find out what's happening...

So, what did I miss?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm too lazy to go to XDA on the weekends to find out what's happening...
> 
> So, what did I miss?

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't miss much. I am getting surgery this Tuesday. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you didn't miss much. I am getting surgery this Tuesday.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you can see what's hapening to me in my xda app sig down there vvvv

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can see what's hapening to me in my xda app sig down there vvvv
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I did see! And it makes me laugh because we all know you did something...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I did see! And it makes me laugh because we all know you did something...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah... I duct tapped my phone's battery door

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yeah... I duct tapped my phone's battery door
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Yeah that is blasphemy! 
Banned for being an infidel 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah that is blasphemy!
> Banned for being an infidel
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for using shakessh*t words again  

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using shakessh*t words again
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing English! Watch more tv! Haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing English! Watch more tv! Haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because every time I turn on the tv I find WWE
Double ban because I prefer xdaing over tv  

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because every time I turn on the tv I find WWE
> Double ban because I prefer xdaing over tv
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Banned because WWE sucks monkey scrotum...

Double banned because you can easily do both! Multi-tasking, you can do it haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because every time I turn on the tv I find WWE
> Double ban because I prefer xdaing over tv
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being paranoid!


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing English! Watch more tv! Haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for not teaching husam how to use tin foil...


----------



## Ozmodius (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using shakessh*t words again
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Banned


Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

Ozmodius said:


> Banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Noob baaN

sheesh... 
/triforce, etc.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Noob baaN
> 
> sheesh...
> /triforce, etc.

Click to collapse



Banned because what we need is:
sudo gtfo -here noobs

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what we need is:
> sudo gtfo -here noobs
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Banned because otherwise the noobs have nowhere else to go... but they should try to be more creative, right?


----------



## Scabes24 (Feb 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because otherwise the noobs have nowhere else to go... but they should try to be more creative, right?

Click to collapse



Banned because there's always a shortage of the creative noobs.  

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because there's always a shortage of the creative noobs.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because I was a creative noob at one point in time, now I'm a creative senior  

Double banned for you lethal combo, that's very lethal very friend 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I was a creative noob at one point in time, now I'm a creative senior
> 
> Double banned for you lethal combo, that's very lethal very friend
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I totaly agree,
The first thing I did when I bought my tp2 was using visual studio to develop a program to multiboot android and rhobuntu 

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

Banned for agreeing. 
Also banned for using two boots when one pair is enough.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for agreeing.
> Also banned for using two boots when one pair is enough.

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense! I thought two boots were a pair 






-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not making sense! I thought two boots were a pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing boots... I prefer ballet slippers...     (jk)


I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not making sense! I thought two boots were a pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that's the whole (confusing) idea! LOLx


----------



## rjd728 (Feb 14, 2011)

I ban just for the heck of it......enjoy....


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

rjd728 said:


> I ban just for the heck of it......enjoy....

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without a purpose!  Fail  Death shall fall quickly upon you!


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for banning without a purpose!  Fail  Death shall fall quickly upon you!

Click to collapse



Banned for wishing death upon a fellow XDA member.....bad 'nana!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for banning without a purpose!  Fail  Death shall fall quickly upon you!

Click to collapse



Banned for wishing him death, shame on you, you can tell one of us to go and kill him 

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wishing him death, shame on you, you can tell one of us to go and kill him
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of leadership! Take the initiative and do it yourself


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for lack of leadership! Take the initiative and do it yourself

Click to collapse



Banned because that's the job of the soldiers 

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's the job of the soldiers
> 
> TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
> Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't tell the difference between soldiers and assassins

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you can't tell the difference between soldiers and assassins
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because in a sense a solider could be an assassian


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because in a sense a solider could be an assassian

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about ass-ass-in 

Sent from a parallel universe


----------



## avgjoegeek (Feb 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about ass-ass-in
> 
> Sent from a parallel universe

Click to collapse



Banned because it's never ok to go ass to mouth


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 14, 2011)

Banned both of you for having such dirty minds. You are the ass-ass-ins of this thread 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned both of you for having such dirty minds. You are the ass-ass-ins of this thread
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't watched the Human Centipede. 

:shudders:


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you haven't watched the Human Centipede.
> 
> :shudders:

Click to collapse



Banned because when I saw that movie I reacted the same way I did when I saw 2 girls 1 cup....."WHY?!"

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Joshme (Feb 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because when I saw that movie I reacted the same way I did when I saw 2 girls 1 cup....."WHY?!"
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because WHY REMIND US OF THAT?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2011)

Joshme said:


> Banned because WHY REMIND US OF THAT?!

Click to collapse



Banned because.. Yeah WHY!?  But twitch is alowed to do that


----------



## nathanpc (Feb 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because.. Yeah WHY!?  But twitch is alowed to do that

Click to collapse



 Banned because you have a little animated dragon on your signature


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 15, 2011)

nathanpc said:


> Banned because you have a little animated dragon on your signature

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on the toilet, fulfilling my 35% prophecy haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## AmeriCanAndroid (Feb 15, 2011)

banned because you think your superior knowledge of the 'thanks' button warrants you telling others how to use it.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 15, 2011)

AmeriCanAndroid said:


> banned because you think your superior knowledge of the 'thanks' button warrants you telling others how to use it.

Click to collapse



I ban thee because you have inferior knowledge of the button of thanks, thus spreading the ignorance farther that is called noob haha 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 15, 2011)

nathanpc said:


> Banned because you have a little animated dragon on your signature

Click to collapse



What in bannation?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I ban thee because you have inferior knowledge of the button of thanks, thus spreading the ignorance farther that is called noob haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned because I want the honor to be the last man who bans you before your surgeory 

sent from a parallel universe


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I want the honor to be the last man who bans you before your surgeory
> 
> sent from a parallel universe

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling surgery wrong


----------



## ErOR22 (Feb 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for spelling surgery wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for a confusing signature! lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 16, 2011)

ErOR22 said:


> Banned for a confusing signature! lol

Click to collapse



Banned because the whole idea is to use the principles of Schrodinger's Cat in an online off-topic forum to create a pair of ducks


----------



## ErOR22 (Feb 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the whole idea is to use the principles of Schrodinger's Cat in an online off-topic forum to create a pair of ducks

Click to collapse



Banned for stating out the obvious


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 16, 2011)

ErOR22 said:


> Banned for stating out the obvious

Click to collapse



Mr Obvious ban!


----------



## firtvid20 (Feb 16, 2011)

I ban you all for wasting your time with this thread.


----------



## Joshme (Feb 16, 2011)

firtvid20 said:


> I ban you all for wasting your time with this thread.

Click to collapse



I ban you for hypocrasy. 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## jontornblom (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for a misspelling.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 16, 2011)

Joshme said:


> I ban you for hypocrasy.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ban you for being a


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban you for being a

Click to collapse



Banned because that picture can be misunderstood  

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that picture can be misunderstood
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because it is an adorable picture of a daddy hippo bumping his little hippo.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is an adorable picture of a daddy hippo bumping his little hippo.

Click to collapse



Banned because bumping is for threads only

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## hackulous (Feb 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because bumping is for threads only
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this is 4chan

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because bumping is for threads only
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because I love hippos! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I love hippos!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't want to know some facts about hippos 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Scabes24 (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't want to know some facts about hippos
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because im interested in seeing what the evolution of hippos was like.. such a strange organism.

Sent from my HTC Inspire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because im interested in seeing what the evolution of hippos was like.. such a strange organism.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for that extremely strange inquisitive behavior you are showing haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## idiocracy (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for that extremely strange inquisitive behavior you are showing haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse




Banned for possibly posting this from the toilet.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for that extremely strange inquisitive behavior you are showing haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned because the chance of being on the toilet is low mine is 50% 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the chance of being on the toilet is low mine is 50%
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because of twitch's predictions, I stopped taking my phone into the toilet.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because of twitch's predictions, I stopped taking my phone into the toilet.

Click to collapse



Banned because that would make my predictions correct! Which makes me awesome! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## rpicaso (Feb 17, 2011)

your all banned for having a thread over 600 freaking pages long!!!


----------



## RuizGT (Feb 17, 2011)

rpicaso said:


> your all banned for having a thread over 600 freaking pages long!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the difference between your and you're.


----------



## ridethelight (Feb 17, 2011)

RuizGT said:


> Banned for not knowing the difference between your and you're.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar nazi (although that totally pisses me off too)


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

ridethelight said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi (although that totally pisses me off too)

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone should be a grammar nazi 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## ridethelight (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because everyone should be a grammar nazi
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



BANNED because i agree with you!


----------



## bulletproof1013 (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because everyone should be a grammar nazi
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned for having nazi and (  ) n tha same post.


Sent from my Full Android on Vogue using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

bulletproof1013 said:


> Banned for having nazi and (  ) n tha same post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Vogue using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because nazis can smile too!  Besides, grammar nazis are more refined. 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## bulletproof1013 (Feb 17, 2011)

Self ban for having a win mob phone with android on it cause my sam captivate is in the shop.

Sent from my Full Android on Vogue using XDA App


----------



## RuizGT (Feb 17, 2011)

bulletproof1013 said:


> Self ban for having a win mob phone with android on it cause my sam captivate is in the shop.
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Vogue using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ip ban for no grammar nazi related post.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

RuizGT said:


> Ip ban for no grammar nazi related post.

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the grammar nazis and not having proper grammar  

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## A2Aegis (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i know that MTM has a stupid photo about anything im gonna write

Click to collapse



Banned for using an acronym.


----------



## RuizGT (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for mentioning the grammar nazis and not having proper grammar
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned for no period at the end of your sentence! Oh, and use of multiple smiles.


----------



## A2Aegis (Feb 17, 2011)

A2Aegis said:


> Banned for using an acronym.

Click to collapse



Oh gosh, I quoted someone from page 501. That's what I get for not hitting the last page button.

Also, above poster, banned for disliking multiple smilies.


----------



## RuizGT (Feb 17, 2011)

A2Aegis said:


> Oh gosh, I quoted someone from page 501. That's what I get for not hitting the last page button.
> 
> Also, above poster, banned for disliking multiple smilies.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting your stupid mistakes.


----------



## poontab (Feb 17, 2011)

Banning myself for getting banned on DF.


----------



## ridethelight (Feb 17, 2011)

poontab said:


> Banning myself for getting banned on DF.

Click to collapse



BANNED for....well....that

Edit: Nice avatar lmao


----------



## Thresher (Feb 17, 2011)

ridethelight said:


> Edit: Nice avatar lmao

Click to collapse



Banned for sucking up!


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 17, 2011)

Thresher said:


> Banned for sucking up!

Click to collapse



Banned for sucking...


----------



## imotz (Feb 17, 2011)

banned for your killer knife in your avater


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 17, 2011)

imotz said:


> banned for your killer knife in your avater

Click to collapse



Banned because it is not a killer knife, It's a kitchen knife   Google santoku knife if you want. It only cuts things that are dead.

Wait, it can be used on zombies too


----------



## imotz (Feb 17, 2011)

banned because you are a zombie killer


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 17, 2011)

imotz said:


> banned because you are a zombie killer

Click to collapse



Banned because zombie killing is fun


----------



## imotz (Feb 17, 2011)

banned because making fun about killing undeads 
http://www.notdoppler.com/zombietrailerpark.php


----------



## Kanibull (Feb 17, 2011)

Ban for using vowels

Sent from my Droid using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Kanibull said:


> Ban for using vowels
> 
> Sent from my Droid using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish this upon you and the only way it will come into fruition is if I take it into my own hands! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wish this upon you and the only way it will come into fruition is if I take it into my own hands!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me confused 
double ban for saying that he's fruity 


@the one who quoted me from page 501: banned because you always ban the master and there's nothing that you can do about it 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me confused
> double ban for saying that he's fruity
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for allowing yourself to be confused by a bananaaaaaaaaa..


----------



## RoseBuds (Feb 17, 2011)

SamVib said:


> I ban you for having a scary clown as your avatar. I blame YOU for my nightmares!
> 
> This message is brought to you by my Samsung Vibrant, using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



I second this!! clowns are super creepy


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for allowing yourself to be confused by a bananaaaaaaaaa..

Click to collapse



Banned because you should respect the banana!
Bow to him NOW!!! 

Double ban because the person above me is a ghost

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should respect the banana!
> Bow to him NOW!!!
> 
> Double ban because the person above me is a ghost
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because respecting and bowing to a bananaaaaaaaa is demagogy!!!!


----------



## poontab (Feb 17, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because respecting and bowing to a bananaaaaaaaa is demagogy!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting enough potassium.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

poontab said:


> Banned for not getting enough potassium.

Click to collapse



Banned because your name makes me giggle...I'm not even sure why 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your name makes me giggle...I'm not even sure why
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't have nandroid on my tp2 yet


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't have nandroid on my tp2 yet

Click to collapse



Banned because you can if you use your imagination! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you can if you use your imagination!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned because google has a new design


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because google has a new design

Click to collapse



Banned because....really?! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....really?!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned because yes

look at the attached screenshot 







Double ban because I almost bricked my phone (flashed cdma rom without knowing )


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yes
> 
> look at the attached screenshot
> 
> Double ban because I almost bricked my phone (flashed cdma rom without knowing )

Click to collapse



banned because you didn't attach any screeenshot 
double banned for almost bricking your phone
triple banned because i'm awesome


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because you didn't attach any screeenshot
> double banned for almost bricking your phone
> triple banned because i'm awesome

Click to collapse



Banned because the screenshot is f**ed up


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the screenshot is f**ed up

Click to collapse



Banned for not just posting a link...duh  haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not just posting a link...duh  haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned because it will redirect you to google mobile .. duh!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for ignoring my request for a snap shot of your hospital room....I call bluff on this "surgery"

Click to collapse



I am already out! I was probably high on sedatives when I was on xda  Don't you dare doubt me! 

Banned for doubting a serious issue! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I am already out! I was probably high on sedatives when I was on xda  Don't you dare doubt me!
> 
> Banned for doubting a serious issue!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned for being hyper-sensitive today...here, I found you a clown for your amusement


----------



## redmaner (Feb 17, 2011)

Banned for posting a clown


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 17, 2011)

redmaner said:


> Banned for posting a clown

Click to collapse



banned for eating bananas and knockin' clowns...................


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned for eating bananas and knockin' clowns...................

Click to collapse



Banned for having a batroid avatar 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a batroid avatar
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what he has...what's his sign while you're at it? Haha jk 

@M_T_M sorry for being snippy I'm still getting over it all haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing what he has...what's his sign while you're at it? Haha jk
> 
> @M_T_M sorry for being snippy I'm still getting over it all haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



(I wanted to do this for a loooooooong time, but everyone said I can only do it to you, so...):

Bananananananannananananan

Also, TGIF ban.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> (I wanted to do this for a loooooooong time, but everyone said I can only do it to you, so...):
> 
> Bananananananannananananan
> 
> Also, TGIF ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because who said that?  

Double banned because I started the banana ban 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because who said that?
> 
> Double banned because I started the banana ban
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Maybe a couple of hundred posts ago... 

Oh, and banned because even if you started it, you don't own the trademark to it


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned for messing up the bananannnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaa





sakai4eva said:


> Maybe a couple of hundred posts ago...
> 
> Oh, and banned because even if you started it, you don't own the trademark to it

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned for making a mess. Clean this place up before you leave.


----------



## RuizGT (Feb 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making a mess. Clean this place up before you leave.

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding like my mom.


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 18, 2011)

RuizGT said:


> Banned for sounding like my mom.

Click to collapse



Your momma so _____ she got banned.


----------



## ridethelight (Feb 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Your momma so _____ she got banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for making the worst joke on the entire forum.


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 18, 2011)

ridethelight said:


> Banned for making the worst joke on the entire forum.

Click to collapse



Banned you because I agree. Therefore, I have to ban myself


----------



## ridethelight (Feb 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned you because I agree. Therefore, I have to ban myself

Click to collapse



Banned for copying a ban that Ive used before to ban me.


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 18, 2011)

ridethelight said:


> Banned for copying a ban that Ive used before to ban me.

Click to collapse



Ban because... well... just to keep the banter up... and TGIF


----------



## Dirk (Feb 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban because... well... just to keep the banter up... and TGIF

Click to collapse



Banned for some arbitrary and ambiguous reason that, although not yet discernable, will become apparent in the fullness of time.


----------



## ridethelight (Feb 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for some arbitrary and ambiguous reason that, although not yet discernable, will become apparent in the fullness of time.

Click to collapse



banned for pretentious use of big words


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

ridethelight said:


> banned for pretentious use of big words

Click to collapse



Banned because those big words aren't so big, maybe you need to go back to school  Or, stay in school. 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned because THIS is a big word.


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because THIS is a big word.

Click to collapse



Banned because eva has had enough sakai.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 18, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because eva has had enough sakai.....

Click to collapse



Banned because I read that like a dozen times before I got it. Lulz. I need zzz


----------



## StAlphonso (Feb 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I read that like a dozen times before I got it. Lulz. I need zzz

Click to collapse



banned for reading something more than 11 times...


----------



## RuizGT (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned for....I don't know, you're just banned.


----------



## RuizGT (Feb 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for being from my hometown and using such over-used ban!
> You've brought shame to Cow Town

Click to collapse



I lived there for 26 years, actually in Grapevine now, though.

Banned for no mention of rednecks, lifted trucks, and Billy Bob's!


----------



## Dirk (Feb 18, 2011)

ridethelight said:


> banned for pretentious use of big words

Click to collapse




Banned for the irony! 

Floccinaucinihilipilification.....now that's a big word, although not the biggest!

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis is pretty big too.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for the irony!
> 
> Floccinaucinihilipilification.....now that's a big word, although not the biggest!
> 
> Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis is pretty big too.

Click to collapse




Banned for using words that make me woozy... I need to lie down now.  :\
Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## RuizGT (Feb 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for betraying your birth place and move closer to that Mall that talks to you every time you enter the building ...and double ban for mentioning of rednecks, lifted trucks, and Billy Bob's! Yeeehaaaw!!

Click to collapse



Banned for no mention of the mall talking to you in spanish. I hate that place, haha. Mostly all outlet stores now, and ****ty kiosks. They even closed the skatepark, but there's supposed to be a Legoland taking it's place, and a big aquarium taking the place of Gameworks.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2011)

RuizGT said:


> Banned for no mention of the mall talking to you in spanish. I hate that place, haha. Mostly all outlet stores now, and ****ty kiosks. They even closed the skatepark, but there's supposed to be a Legoland taking it's place, and a big aquarium taking the place of Gameworks.

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking your head out of the car window while going to the mall.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sticking your head out of the car window while going to the mall.

Click to collapse



Banned because I want flan and you lack the culinary skill to make it! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned because w-lan is faster


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because w-lan is faster

Click to collapse



Banned for that horrible joke! Haha and no! Lan would be faster if you were using fiber optics so smd  jk

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## redmaner (Feb 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for that horrible joke! Haha and no! Lan would be faster if you were using fiber optics so smd  jk
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



You are BANNED because I am using fiber optics


Sent with tapatalk


----------



## imotz (Feb 18, 2011)

banned for not using an HTC device


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

imotz said:


> banned for not using an HTC device

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming he's not  
Double banned because I am 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not being present all morning ........

Click to collapse



Banned because I had school...

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Feb 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I had school...
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned because school is overrated. Double banned for learning. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I had school...
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned for being schooled


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being schooled

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning Mr.ColdSkies 

Double banned for allowing me to be schooled! Go fix this! Haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## Scabes24 (Feb 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being schooled

Click to collapse




twitch153 said:


> Banned for not banning Mr.ColdSkies
> 
> Double banned for allowing me to be schooled! Go fix this! Haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banning both of you because it seems you might be spending too much time in here, slowly losing your minds 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banning both of you because it seems you might be spending too much time in here, slowly losing your minds
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm currently banning you because you haven't heard of the "Off topic syndrome" 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm currently banning you because you haven't heard of the "Off topic syndrome"
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Yeah. First you're doorknob will feel like an ankle and then you'll have a cold.

Banned for that. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMYN4djSq7o


----------



## Scabes24 (Feb 19, 2011)

Although your posts made me laugh a little, I feel I'm forced to ban both of you again for proving my point..  
And quad-ban you (double ban for each of you) for your banning teamwork.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## poontab (Feb 19, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Although your posts made me laugh a little, I feel I'm forced to ban both of you again for proving my point..
> And quad-ban you (double ban for each of you) for your banning teamwork.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting.


----------



## StAlphonso (Feb 19, 2011)

poontab said:


> Banned for not quoting.

Click to collapse



banned for your creepy avatar


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

StAlphonso said:


> banned for your creepy avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar could feed starving children in Africa, but no! You wanted to tempt all of us with it! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## StAlphonso (Feb 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your avatar could feed starving children in Africa, but no! You wanted to tempt all of us with it!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



banned for thinking about others before yourself!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

StAlphonso said:


> banned for thinking about others before yourself!

Click to collapse



Banned because I never said I was thinking about their good will, I was simply stating a fact  haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never said I was thinking about their good will, I was simply stating a fact  haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned for simply stating facts and not thinking.....


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for simply stating facts and not thinking.....

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming otherwise, again smarten up dunce haha  I am thinking, just not about them.

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## StAlphonso (Feb 19, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for simply stating facts and not thinking.....

Click to collapse



banned for banning twitch before i could


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2011)

StAlphonso said:


> banned for banning twitch before i could

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning quickly!!!!!


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 19, 2011)

Banned for being a babydoll





Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not banning quickly!!!!!

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for being a babydoll
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



Banned for having a contradicting name haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## pl0ppy (Feb 19, 2011)

WHOEVER SEES THIS POST, there is no turning back now!


YOU'RE BANNED!

muhahahaha


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

pl0ppy said:


> WHOEVER SEES THIS POST, there is no turning back now!
> 
> 
> YOU'RE BANNED!
> ...

Click to collapse



You're more banned than anyone else on here....go home haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 19, 2011)

BANNED





twitch153 said:


> You're more banned than anyone else on here....go home haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> BANNED
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Spam banned! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## StAlphonso (Feb 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Spam banned!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



banned for using more than the standard allotment of the word banned in one post

also banned for being inconsistent and not capitalizing the last banned you wrote


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 19, 2011)

StAlphonso said:


> banned for using more than the standard allotment of the word banned in one post
> 
> also banned for being inconsistent and not capitalizing the last banned you wrote

Click to collapse



Banned because I am fulfilling the 35% prophecy haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## c_live_lee (Feb 19, 2011)

Banned for spending more than a third of your life on the crapper!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for spending more than a third of your life on the crapper!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



With his phone..............., BANNED!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> With his phone..............., BANNED!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite haha You know you spend time with your smart phone on the pooper 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite haha You know you spend time with your smart phone on the pooper
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned because my sig in the other thread doesn't fail


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because my sig in the other thread doesn't fail

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig fails hardcore! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your sig fails hardcore!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



 banned because you didn't post one


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because you didn't post one

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cry baby 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because you didn't post one

Click to collapse



Banned because signatures aren't important! 

As long as the needed information is relayed then I'm good 

Double banned for finding things that are unnecessary necessary haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because signatures aren't important!
> 
> As long as the needed information is relayed then I'm good
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your banana eyes are failing on you.
Do you see max above you? NO!




Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your banana eyes are failing on you.
> Do you see max above you? NO!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned because....I do need glasses haha 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## c_live_lee (Feb 20, 2011)

Banned for buying a smart phone instead of glasses.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## boborone (Feb 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for buying a smart phone instead of glasses.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using generic sig in app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for using generic sig in app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cowboy, howdee partner 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## boborone (Feb 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a cowboy, howdee partner
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for saying howdy wrong


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for saying howdy wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for simulating an english teacher

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## pl0ppy (Feb 20, 2011)

> > Banned for saying howdy wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned for banning people
Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 20, 2011)

pl0ppy said:


> Banned for banning people
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for booooooring ban...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for booooooring ban...

Click to collapse



Banned because somewhere out there, there are poor African children that don't have enough money to pay for hookers, and good sir it is your fault! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 20, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Although your posts made me laugh a little, I feel I'm forced to ban both of you again for proving my point..
> And quad-ban you (double ban for each of you) for your banning teamwork.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for providing me with a ROM to flash when it was not complete .......false advertisement ban   hehehehehe
*I'll wait for you guys to fix the present issues before I flash* 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for providing me with a ROM to flash when it was not complete .......false advertisement ban   hehehehehe
> *I'll wait for you guys to fix the present issues before I flash*
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a mod yet I have a better phone than you 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're a mod yet I have a better phone than you
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Naive 'nana.....banned for even thinking that your Nexus is better than an HD2  It's like saying that 30 Seconds to Marz is better than Metallica .....silly boy...you so crazy


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Naive 'nana.....banned for even thinking that your Nexus is better than an HD2  It's like saying that 30 Seconds to Marz is better than Metallica .....silly boy...you so crazy

Click to collapse



Banned because it is, my poor naive poppet  

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for calling me poppet instead of puppet ......naive and bad speller

Click to collapse



Banned for needing to improve your grammar! Poppet is also a word 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for calling me a child
> http://www.google.com/m/url?client=...IQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEa7JgwJdEaLEceuSYH7VDtN0mAUg

Click to collapse



Banned for having a child-like mind  haha That is why I call you poppet.

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having a child-like mind  haha That is why I call you poppet.
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned because people want me to download android vibrator app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people want me to download android vibrator app

Click to collapse



Banned! Don't give into peer pressure! 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned! Don't give into peer pressure!
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned because you must conform to your peers. After all, you will be judged by a panel of jury of your *peers*


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you must conform to your peers. After all, you will be judged by a panel of jury of your *peers*

Click to collapse



Banned because I really want to 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I really want to
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Ban, banananan, ban ban ban ban ban...


----------



## boborone (Feb 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban, banananan, ban ban ban ban ban...

Click to collapse



banned for making a music reference that i cannot understand


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for sarking musically.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for sarking musically.

Click to collapse



Banned for singing without music

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for singing without music
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because my voice *is* music.


----------



## bulletproof1013 (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned. Bc did u watch that scrubs episode also?

Sent from my Full Android on Vogue using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

bulletproof1013 said:


> Banned. Bc did u watch that scrubs episode also?
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Vogue using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because what does my singing has to do with Scrubs?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because what does my singing has to do with Scrubs?

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't watch the episode of Scrubs haha  You should watch it, it's a funny show. 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you didn't watch the episode of Scrubs haha  You should watch it, it's a funny show.
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-

Click to collapse



Banned for causing the words "scrub" and "toilet" to appear in the same post, causing massive confusion to me.


----------



## imotz (Feb 21, 2011)

banned for having 8.51 posts per day


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

imotz said:


> banned for having 8.51 posts per day

Click to collapse



Banned for using a noob ban. Sheesh... can't you even think of something funny?


----------



## X10_minipro (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for being you xD

Also this is my first post on this forum i think ...

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

X10_minipro said:


> Banned for being you xD
> 
> Also this is my first post on this forum i think ...
> 
> Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for yet another boring post!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for going banana


----------



## Enki2011 (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned 'cos... I can't remember... but you're banned anyway


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

Enki2011 said:


> Banned 'cos... I can't remember... but you're banned anyway

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting who you are


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for forgetting who you are

Click to collapse



Banned because... of amnesia...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for being ten seconds tom


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being ten seconds tom

Click to collapse



Banned for use of copyrighted materials


----------



## duckly (Feb 21, 2011)

Please do not ban me


----------



## Cimer (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for begging


----------



## avgjoegeek (Feb 21, 2011)

Cimer said:


> Banned for begging

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to be unemployed as of 4/29 and I can't Ban the contract.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I'm going to be unemployed as of 4/29 and I can't Ban the contract.

Click to collapse



Banned for not going out of your job with style! Take some staplers haha 

-There is a 35% chance that right now I am on the toilet-


----------



## duckly (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh no, I have been banned, I ban you all.


----------



## raviluke (Feb 21, 2011)

duckly said:


> Oh no, I have been banned, I ban you all.

Click to collapse



since you were banned, you are banned again


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

duckly said:


> Oh no, I have been banned, I ban you all.

Click to collapse



Banned because you should expect to be banned if you're in this thread...if not, stay out  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

raviluke said:


> since you were banned, you are banned again

Click to collapse



You're banned because the sky is blue and I have mini toast! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## biglacio (Feb 21, 2011)

I ban the next guy from banning me.


----------



## Curious! (Feb 21, 2011)

biglacio said:


> I ban the next guy from banning me.

Click to collapse



banned because of not having hd2


----------



## raviluke (Feb 21, 2011)

Curious! said:


> banned because of not having hd2

Click to collapse



my hd2 is better than urs, so you are banned


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

raviluke said:


> my hd2 is better than urs, so you are banned

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense, how can one hd2 be better than another? Unless you programmed your hd2 to prepare your food, it's not better. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not making sense, how can one hd2 be better than another? Unless you programmed your hd2 to prepare your food, it's not better.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because tmous hd2 has more ram 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because tmous hd2 has more ram
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for making me remember something I forgot!  Either way...it would only be better if it could prepare food for it's owner.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me remember something I forgot!  Either way...it would only be better if it could prepare food for it's owner.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not iHD2 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Marchief (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not iHD2
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse




banned for making me look up TMOUS TP2


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not iHD2
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking any idevice has that capability haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking any idevice has that capability haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I think

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for not smiling then  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not smiling then  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not ignorant, things just pop without thinking 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not ignorant, things just pop without thinking
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for not grabbing your special helmet and ramming into people with me! Our retardation will rule dah worlds haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not grabbing your special helmet and ramming into people with me! Our retardation will rule dah worlds haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you think I'm a retard 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you think I'm a retard
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone is a little retarded 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because everyone is a little retarded
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm more like guitarded 
http://www.shannonday.net/guitarded logo2.jpg

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm more like guitarded
> http://www.shannonday.net/guitarded logo2.jpg
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that is still a form of retardation! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing that is still a form of retardation!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't turn on my logic mode, I'll be more confusing than sakais sig

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't turn on my logic mode, I'll be more confusing than sakais sig
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because you should always be in logic mode  Logic is something most others lack.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should always be in logic mode  Logic is something most others lack.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because we need to bring up some funny sh*t or bring down xda server 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we need to bring up some funny sh*t or bring down xda server
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for not discussing this in our meeting area.  What exactly did you have in mind my friend? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we need to bring up some funny sh*t or bring down xda server
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because with so many bans the server will eventually go down..


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because with so many bans the server will eventually go down..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because this was done before and we have to do it again 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this was done before and we have to do it again
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me something to agree to. Yeah we need to do it again.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## tarekkkkk (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this was done before and we have to do it again

Click to collapse



Banned because you didnt learn from the first one 




Sent from my DL Desire Series using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

tarekkkkk said:


> Banned because you didnt learn from the first one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Banned because we don't learn from Nameks haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we don't learn from Nameks haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for using a weird noun

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## tarekkkkk (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we don't learn from Nameks haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because im not from namek  just a fan


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using a weird noun
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for never watching Dragon Ball Z 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for never watching Dragon Ball Z
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting your time 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wasting your time
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because DBZ was one of the great influences of Japanese Manga. 99% of current shounen mangakas are influenced by Akira Toriyama's work to some extent.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because DBZ was one of the great influences of Japanese Manga. 99% of current shounen mangakas are influenced by Akira Toriyama's work to some extent.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing that.  I love anime, I'm a total nerd haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing that.  I love anime, I'm a total nerd haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because all three of the currently most popular mangas are also influenced by DBZ.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because all three of the currently most popular mangas are also influenced by DBZ.

Click to collapse



Banned because I bet I can name them 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## boborone (Feb 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I bet I can name them
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because manga only good if it has an octopus


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I bet I can name them
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because so can any manga fan.

Double banned because your sig made me chuckle a little.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because so can any manga fan.
> 
> Double banned because your sig made me chuckle a little.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the obvious....

Double banned because it should 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious....
> 
> Double banned because it should
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



This ban is brought to you by:


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> This ban is brought to you by:

Click to collapse



Banned because I would have expected a more witter comeback from you haha  It still works though...I guess.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I would have expected a more witter comeback from you haha  It still works though...I guess.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because although I hate to disappoint, the good Captain compelled me. And I had to oblige.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because although I hate to disappoint, the good Captain compelled me. And I had to oblige.

Click to collapse



Banned for having to comply to the good captain, he never fails though. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having to comply to the good captain, he never fails though.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because obviously, the good Captain doesn't.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because obviously, the good Captain doesn't.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing, he does not haha







-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing, he does not haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for missing the wordplay


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for missing the wordplay

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that I did notice it, but I believed that the good captain was funnier 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing that I did notice it, but I believed that the good captain was funnier
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I like puns better.


----------



## Marchief (Feb 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I like puns better.

Click to collapse



banned for having a crazy quote in your sign


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 22, 2011)

Marchief said:


> banned for having a crazy quote in your sign

Click to collapse



Banned because that is the whole point


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that is the whole point

Click to collapse



Banned for threatening me with the whole point! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## c_live_lee (Feb 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for threatening me with the whole point!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being afraid of a harmless, tiny little point!


Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being afraid of a harmless, tiny little point!
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because if you focus all the force on to a smaller point, there's more chance of penetrating the molecular layer. For instance, pressing a 4-pound hammer on your skin won't do much, but pressing a half-pound knife (sharpened, of course) will penetrate your skin and cause you to bleed. And if it hits a major artery, you'll bleed to death. 

Another cause for you to be banned is because a surgeon wielding a scalpel will earn about 1,000 times the income of mason wielding a hammer.


----------



## c_live_lee (Feb 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because if you focus all the force on to a smaller point, there's more chance of penetrating the molecular layer. For instance, pressing a 4-pound hammer on your skin won't do much, but pressing a half-pound knife (sharpened, of course) will penetrate your skin and cause you to bleed. And if it hits a major artery, you'll bleed to death.
> 
> Another cause for you to be banned is because a surgeon wielding a scalpel will earn about 1,000 times the income of mason wielding a hammer.

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive explanation.

Doubled banned because if you swing the hammer rather than press it, it's likely to break not only the skin but, everything beneath the skin. 

Triple banned because when the Mason finds out how badly he's being screwed on the money, he may be just mad enough to swing that hammer. :-D

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for excessive explanation.
> 
> Doubled banned because if you swing the hammer rather than press it, it's likely to break not only the skin but, everything beneath the skin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because with using a fine sharp weapon you also tend to have more elegance and precision to you, instead of swinging a hammer which tends to convey the idea of brute force. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Mexican bann*

Banned because I agree Paisa



M_T_M said:


> Banned for posting stuff about violence.....violent 'nana is not a happy 'nana

Click to collapse


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 23, 2011)

De nada BAN


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> De nada BAN

Click to collapse



Banned for the lameness coming from your post....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## c_live_lee (Feb 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the lameness coming from your post....
> 
> Banned for forcing me to agree with you! :-(
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I ban myself for posting within twitch's quote. :-D

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Steven855 (Feb 23, 2011)

banned because I have no idea why we are talking about hippos anyway


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 23, 2011)

Steven855 said:


> banned because I have no idea why we are talking about hippos anyway

Click to collapse



Banned for having no idea about twitch's fantasy about babanaaaaaaassssssss


----------



## c_live_lee (Feb 23, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for having no idea about twitch's fantasy about babanaaaaaaassssssss

Click to collapse



What is a babana? Banned!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## AJC3 Designs (Feb 23, 2011)

Baby Banana? I am guessing....


----------



## c_live_lee (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol! Maybe youre right but look man, this is a very important thread and, if you can't stay within the subject matter, I'm afraid you'll have to be... wait for it... wait for it... BANNED! :-D

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Feb 23, 2011)

Really like that Droid in space wallpaper, btw. But you're still banned. ;-)

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## overground (Feb 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Really like that Droid in space wallpaper, btw. But you're still banned. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Muppets in Space is much better.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 23, 2011)

overground said:


> Banned because Muppets in Space is much better.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's piiiiiiiiigs in spaaaaaace! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's piiiiiiiiigs in spaaaaaace!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because pigs can't do well in space. They are too busy trying to save their bacons.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for mentioning bacon in front of an American, you know we love that **** haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for mentioning bacon in front of an American, you know we love that **** haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for loving ****.

Double banned because I didn't know

Triple banned for the lulz that came out of it

p/s: It's amazing how a quote could be completely [email protected] and then reprogrammed to cause embarrassment, don't it?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for loving ****.
> 
> Double banned because I didn't know
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I got embarrassed.  You think that of embarrassing?

 You have never met me...I mind rape people making them look like complete a$hholes. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking that I got embarrassed.  You think that of embarrassing?
> 
> You have never met me...I mind rape people making them look like complete a$hholes.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig is a prime example.

Double banned because I do it too. Look at my full sig.

Triple banned because I do it three. Remember the pair of ducks?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because your sig is a prime example.
> 
> Double banned because I do it too. Look at my full sig.
> 
> Triple banned because I do it three. Remember the pair of ducks?

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing the truth...

Double banned for having that same sick pleasure of making people look stupid as I do.

Triple banned because I do remember...and that link was cool! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing the truth...
> 
> Double banned for having that same sick pleasure of making people look stupid as I do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the pair of ducks thing was best used with Schrödinger's cat. Then the pun is complete.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the pair of ducks thing was best used with Schrödinger's cat. Then the pun is complete.

Click to collapse



Banned because your style of jokes reminds me of Abbot and Costello...I think I already said that though...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## c_live_lee (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for loving ****.
> 
> Double banned because I didn't know
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for commuting violent sexual crimes against defensless quotes.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for beating me to the banning. 

Both of you!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for beating me to the banning.
> 
> Both of you!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not being quick enough! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not being quick enough!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because enough... sometimes, just isn't enough. How much is enough anyway? Could it be represented in algebraic form, like 0.9(enough)?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because enough... sometimes, just isn't enough. How much is enough anyway? Could it be represented in algebraic form, like 0.9(enough)?

Click to collapse



No, it would be more like 9(30x^ enough).

Banned for not knowing these things! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, it would be more like 9(30x^ enough).
> 
> Banned for not knowing these things!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because the correct equation that sums up my life is:

$=/=(enough)


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the correct equation that sums up my life is:
> 
> $=/=(enough)

Click to collapse



Banned for one upping me!  I should have thought of that 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for one upping me!  I should have thought of that
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what happens to all my ideas... there's this idea for a really cool movie in my head... but it'll never see the light of day because I can't still long enough to flesh out the entire story.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that's what happens to all my ideas... there's this idea for a really cool movie in my head... but it'll never see the light of day because I can't sit still long enough to flesh out the entire story.

Click to collapse



Banned for being just as spastic as I am  

Double banned for making me correct you! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being just as spastic as I am
> 
> Double banned for making me correct you!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banning plastics. Don't you know that they are bad for our environment, like really bad? The other day, I was like, going through the mall and stuff, and you _couldn't _ *believe* how much plastic was in the mall. It was like, a _whole_ *mountain* of that stuff, and I heard that there's like an island in the Pacific Ocean that was *ALL PLASTIC*. I was thinking, "Oh. My. God." that's a *HUGE* load of plastic just floating around. And did you see that movie Oceans Eleven, or Twelve or something, cause I didn't. I think I lost count around eight. Oh yeah, eight is like, a lucky number for the Chinese, you know. It's kinda like lucky number seven, but they like eight. So, they'd go like "Eight, eight, eight!" or something in the casinos or something. Oh, did you ever made it to Las Vegas? I was totally going to go to Vegas but when I heard the TSA was, like, groping people around before they let them on the plane? I was, like, totally not cool with that so there's *NO WAY* I'm gonna pay to get some under-educated troglodyte touch my junk. By the way, you know most of the junk in our landfills are *not* _biodegradable_ because they are made of plastics? Yeah. Hey, ain't it cool right, that talking about plastics brings us right back round to plastic? Wait, that's...


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banning plastics. Don't you know that they are bad for our environment, like really bad? The other day, I was like, going through the mall and stuff, and you _couldn't _ *believe* how much plastic was in the mall. It was like, a _whole_ *mountain* of that stuff, and I heard that there's like an island in the Pacific Ocean that was *ALL PLASTIC*. I was thinking, "Oh. My. God." that's a *HUGE* load of plastic just floating around. And did you see that movie Oceans Eleven, or Twelve or something, cause I didn't. I think I lost count around eight. Oh yeah, eight is like, a lucky number for the Chinese, you know. It's kinda like lucky number seven, but they like eight. So, they'd go like "Eight, eight, eight!" or something in the casinos or something. Oh, did you ever made it to Las Vegas? I was totally going to go to Vegas but when I heard the TSA was, like, groping people around before they let them on the plane? I was, like, totally not cool with that so there's *NO WAY* I'm gonna pay to get some under-educated troglodyte touch my junk. By the way, you know most of the junk in our landfills are *not* _biodegradable_ because they are made of plastics? Yeah. Hey, ain't it cool right, that talking about plastics brings us right back round to plastic? Wait, that's...

Click to collapse



Banned for rambling on like a pre-teenage girl! My lord you sound like my little sister haha Cut back on the coffee friend.

Double banned because I haven't been to Vegas. 

Tripled banned because I see what you did there...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for rambling on like a pre-teenage girl! My lord you sound like my little sister haha Cut back on the coffee friend.
> 
> Double banned because I haven't been to Vegas.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm laughing too much at my own exploits.... here's another one:



























Banned for needing a hint: Say it all loud, really fast.

Banned for needing another hint: It's a song.


----------



## mad-murdock (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for you two making me laugh when getting up.

Banned for listening to culture club

Banned for implying there are karma chameleons

Banned because i world have known the answer without a clue

Swyped with cyanogenmod 7 powered HTC Desire HD. Excuse typos.


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 24, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> Banned for you two making me laugh when getting up.
> 
> Banned for listening to culture club
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing. Humour is a serious business.

Banned because, for a side note, today is when I'm hitting one of my best forms in terms of humour.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for laughing. Humour is a serious business.
> 
> Banned because, for a side note, today is when I'm hitting one of my best forms in terms of humour.

Click to collapse



Banned because Humor is a dangerous business too....ask the Clown mobsters haha

Double banned because it'll all be downhill after this...


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Humor is a dangerous business too....ask the Clown mobsters haha
> 
> Double banned because it'll all be downhill after this...

Click to collapse



Banned for cursing my comedic genius. Even if I fall, I will rise up, stronger, better and funnier.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for cursing my comedic genius. Even if I fall, I will rise up, stronger, better and funnier.

Click to collapse



Banned because your lack of faith disturbs me....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your lack of faith disturbs me....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because:


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

Banned because I think that is the best demotivational poster ever 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I think that is the best demotivational poster ever
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it has made the rounds soooo many times


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it has made the rounds soooo many times

Click to collapse



Yeah but it's still awesome haha

Banned because the old things are always the best things 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but it's still awesome haha
> 
> Banned because the old things are always the best things
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because im black...uh ... I mean back


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because im black...uh ... I mean back

Click to collapse



Banned for drinking while banning  That's dangerous stuff mister haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for drinking while banning  That's dangerous stuff mister haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for stuffing the mistress.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for stuffing the mistress.

Click to collapse



Banned for the bad pun haha It's too early for that! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the bad pun haha It's too early for that!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not being specific. Is it too early for bad puns, or is it too early for stuffing the mistress?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not being specific. Is it too early for bad puns, or is it too early for stuffing the mistress?

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that it's too early for both haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing that it's too early for both haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It's 4pm on a Friday afternoon. I've just donated blood and had a cup of cocoa. The air-cond is cool, and my colleagues, colder.
The crisp sound of the copier machine struggling with my reports, and sheer frustration that my boss would want to make infinitesimally small changes to an already perfected document grates on my nerves. 
I wish that I have more time, and I wish that time would fly. Too much stress over the week, and much more to come. 
Some good news on Monday, that I passed my exams, but the joy was tempered by the grim horizon; there are four more papers to come. Still, a little congratulatory pat on the back is at hand.
As I stare at the clock, and back at the printer... I wonder what would I do if I had all the time in the world. What would I do... And then, like Edison's light bulb, old and clichéd and totally irrelevant to the current discussion, it dawned on me like the Black Obelisk from the 2001: A Space Odyssey...













































































































































































































































*I Ban You*


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 25, 2011)

Banned for your loooooooooooooooooooooong post, can´t even make a quote of it


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 25, 2011)

Banned for not snipping. Also;





frowns upon your in-acceptance of long stuff.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not snipping. Also;
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for liking long stuff


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for liking long stuff

Click to collapse



Banned because long cat is displeased with you 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## substancer (Feb 25, 2011)

banned.
just because i want to!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

substancer said:


> banned.
> just because i want to!

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have a better reason than that! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should have a better reason than that!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have a better reason than that! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should have a better reason than that!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for your mimicry! Gtfo! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your mimicry! Gtfo! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for your mimicry! Gtfo! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for your mimicry! Gtfo! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You know what? Banned from the mafia if you mock me once more! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know what? Banned from the mafia if you mock me once more!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing me to copy you


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not allowing me to copy you

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like being mocked  

Don't test me haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't like being mocked
> 
> Don't test me haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting green day


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for quoting green day

Click to collapse



Banned because Green day is an awesome band 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## substancer (Feb 25, 2011)

banned because you're using t-mobile


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

substancer said:


> banned because you're using t-mobile

Click to collapse



German auto-ban!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> German auto-ban!

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread has lasted an awfully long time 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this thread has lasted an awfully long time
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you want us to forget our favourite thread  (notice the U )


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you want us to forget our favourite thread  (notice the U )

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that, I implied no such thing! 

Double banned for adding the "u" learn American english haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Mehu (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking that, I implied no such thing!
> 
> Double banned for adding the "u" learn American english haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mehu said:


> Banned for double banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for not double thinking before banning


----------



## starfire9xyz (Feb 25, 2011)

Banned for not accepting an earlier ban.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

starfire9xyz said:


> Banned for not accepting an earlier ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning earlier than expected because we accepted the fact that you didn't ban 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not banning earlier than expected because we accepted the fact that you didn't ban
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it looks like you smile a lot


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it looks like you smile a lot

Click to collapse



Banned because I do smile quite often  I'm ignorant to the ignorance that surrounds me on a daily basis haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I do smile quite often  I'm ignorant to the ignorance that surrounds me on a daily basis haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because u spend 35% of the day on the toilet


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned because u spend 35% of the day on the toilet

Click to collapse



Banned because I averaged that out of a year not a day  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I averaged that out of a year not a day
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to discriminate yourself


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to discriminate yourself

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you used discriminate incorrectly.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## milpan (Feb 25, 2011)

*Banned!*

Banned because Im a n00b! 

- Lets allow no know people onto the forum


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

milpan said:


> Banned because Im a n00b!
> 
> - Lets allow no know people onto the forum

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a noob! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're a noob!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a noob too


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are a noob too

Click to collapse



Banned for being delusional  You should know I'm no noob 

Double banned for insulting a banana!


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being delusional  You should know I'm no noob
> 
> Double banned for insulting a banana!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a boob


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a boob

Click to collapse



Banned for calling somebody a noob. 

I just needed to get in to this thread.


----------



## kaze06 (Feb 26, 2011)

Banned for bad reasoning 

Sent from my GSBv1.7-ERIS using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 26, 2011)

kaze06 said:


> Banned for bad reasoning
> 
> Sent from my GSBv1.7-ERIS using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking your reasoning is better............


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 26, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for thinking your reasoning is better............

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking anyone's reasoning is "better"....this is xda haha AND it's off-topic 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 26, 2011)

Banned fire using unlicensed seasoning that is not approved by the FDA

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## AndroidTipster (Feb 26, 2011)

I ban all those not using super amoled screens!!!!

Sent from my super charged Galaxy S Mesmerize.


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 26, 2011)

Banned for being a plastic junkie





AndroidTipster said:


> I ban all those not using super amoled screens!!!!
> 
> Sent from my super charged Galaxy S Mesmerize.

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for being a plastic junkie
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



Banned for not owning a HD2. Best phone ever.


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned for not owning a HD2. Best phone ever.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a member of the delusional club!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for being a member of the delusional club!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because for once me and you agree on something 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because for once me and you agree on something
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for always arguing with each other


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for always arguing with each other

Click to collapse



Banned because that is about to change, twitch153 and I are now best buds...............


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because that is about to change, twitch153 and I are now best buds...............

Click to collapse



Banned because...we are...?  Where is said treaty? And I want treaty cookies haha


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...we are...?  Where is said treaty? And I want treaty cookies haha

Click to collapse



Banned for being shocked


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because that is about to change, twitch153 and I are now best buds...............

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the word 'bud' bud!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned for saying the word 'bud' bud!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that I'm a flower


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned for saying the word 'bud' bud!

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me about wolverine...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying that I'm a flower

Click to collapse



Banned for simultaneously banning with me! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for simultaneously banning with me!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I banned before you


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I banned before you

Click to collapse



Banned because we both banned at 8:31 haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we both banned at 8:31 haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you have that ignorance thing in every post. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because you have that ignorance thing in every post.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that is my xda app signature. Why aren't you smiling? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because you have that ignorance thing in every post.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it was page 666


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it was page 666

Click to collapse



Banned for your obliviousness! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your obliviousness!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored to death


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm bored to death

Click to collapse



Banned for not being constructive, find something fun to do  Learn something! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not being constructive, find something fun to do  Learn something!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being on XDA on your phone too much!

It says I'm on a Nexus One but I'm really on a HD2. My phone is just that cool. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned for being on XDA on your phone too much!
> 
> It says I'm on a Nexus One but I'm really on a HD2. My phone is just that cool.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm always on my phone, what's the point of having a phone and not using it? 

My phone is really a Nexus One so I'm cooler 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm always on my phone, what's the point of having a phone and not using it?
> 
> My phone is really a Nexus One so I'm cooler
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I am too, but not XDA.  Banned for not being able to run.WP7 on your phone.


----------



## designfears (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I am too, but not XDA.  Banned for not being able to run.WP7 on your phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for encouraging people to use WP7


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

designfears said:


> Banned for encouraging people to use WP7

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not. Its a horrific OS and couldn't stand the whole OS. Its just an option on my phone.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because I'm not. Its a horrific OS and couldn't stand the whole OS. Its just an option on my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for teasing me with your HD2


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for teasing me with your HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because you need a new phone, badly haha 

Also banned because WP7 blows! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for teasing me with your HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because NY screen is acting up and it keeps going blue and then freezing! Only got it replaced today.  why does the back of my iTouch feel like a dildo right now?


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you need a new phone, badly haha
> 
> Also banned because WP7 blows!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because blows can mean good or bad.


----------



## akaine2001 (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for participating and name =/

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

akaine2001 said:


> Banned for participating and name =/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that made no sense haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that made no sense haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for hahaing


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hahaing

Click to collapse



Banned because you like cracks! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you like cracks!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for insisting on giving me something I don't want


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for insisting on giving me something I don't want

Click to collapse



Banned because you should still learn! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should still learn!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to go to school now , cya later


----------



## hockeyaddict (Feb 27, 2011)

banned for being emo


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

hockeyaddict said:


> banned for being emo

Click to collapse



Banned for being an addict, you need to go to HAA 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## hockeyaddict (Feb 27, 2011)

hockeyaddict said:


> banned for being emo

Click to collapse



ban myself for being stupid


----------



## urbanengine1 (Feb 27, 2011)

hockeyaddict said:


> ban myself for being stupid

Click to collapse



banned for banning yourself


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> banned for banning yourself

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing him to be emo...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not allowing him to be emo...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7IxliAPjAk


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7IxliAPjAk

Click to collapse



Banned because that skit is older than dirt.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that skit is older than dirt.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for eating my dust 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for eating my dust
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because another bites the dust


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because another bites the dust

Click to collapse



Banned for having the numbers 6 and 9 in your post #.


----------



## EleCtrOx666 (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for noticing useless things.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

EleCtrOx666 said:


> Banned for noticing useless things.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm eating bacon and eggs and you are not 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## benz0076 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok really....you should all be banned for using the xda servers for crap threads like this

Sent from my X10i FREEX10 BETA 4  using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

benz0076 said:


> Ok really....you should all be banned for using the xda servers for crap threads like this
> 
> Sent from my X10i FREEX10 BETA 4  using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for partaking in something you abhor. If you got a problem don't get on the thread  As far as I know no one is holding a gun to your head.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for partaking in something you abhor. If you got a problem don't get on the thread  As far as I know no one is holding a gun to your head.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I just moved my room round


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I just moved my room round

Click to collapse



Banned because I just...farted haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for farting again!





twitch153 said:


> Banned because I just...farted haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for farting again!
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding! I can't help it! It's gas! Haha I blame the duck that travels behind me! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## rr5678 (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because I'm not smiling because my ignorance made me jump out an airplane!


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I'm not smiling because my ignorance made me jump out an airplane!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sitting here waiting for my phone to flash a ROM... Btw, I like your sig.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because I'm sitting here waiting for my phone to flash a ROM... Btw, I like your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned because the HD2 is a good phone but I don't know...I don't really miss it haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the HD2 is a good phone but I don't know...I don't really miss it haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you whore this thread out to get your post count up!  xD 

Yeah I love mine, but I'm just finding it so time-consuming, trying new ROM's like everyday. I think I'm going to try get my hands on a Desire Z.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because you whore this thread out to get your post count up!  xD
> 
> Yeah I love mine, but I'm just finding it so time-consuming, trying new ROM's like everyday. I think I'm going to try get my hands on a Desire Z.

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting me like that! I have no use for post count, it serves no purpose to me! 

Double banned because the hd2 lacked stability to me 

Triple banned because I want a G2...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for insulting me like that! I have no use for post count, it serves no purpose to me!
> 
> Double banned because the hd2 lacked stability to me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you said outrageous statements (lol). 

Unbanned because we want the same phone, and the same great tastes.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because you said outrageous statements (lol).
> 
> Unbanned because we want the same phone, and the same great tastes.

Click to collapse



Banned for unbanning me that defeats the purpose of this thread haha  

Double banned because the g2 is an awesome phone so of course we're gonna have that same great taste haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for unbanning me that defeats the purpose of this thread haha
> 
> Double banned because the g2 is an awesome phone so of course we're gonna have that same great taste haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the US where it's the G2 and not the Desire Z with that sexy fast boot.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned for living in the US where it's the G2 and not the Desire Z with that sexy fast boot.

Click to collapse



Banned because either way my phone is better than your phone.  I prefer milestone phones, I don't know why...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because either way my phone is better than your phone.  I prefer milestone phones, I don't know why...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because mine is HUGE.  lol. Haha I probably would too if Motorola continued to release phones in Europe by carriers.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because mine is HUGE.  lol. Haha I probably would too if Motorola continued to release phones in Europe by carriers.

Click to collapse



Banned because bigger isn't always better  haha

Double banned for misinterpreting what I said when I said milestone devices 

Triple banned for making it to easy to ban you haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because bigger isn't always better  haha
> 
> Double banned for misinterpreting what I said when I said milestone devices
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I might just have to take out my BANHAMMER for banning me so much. Banned for banning me thrice in one post. 

What did you mean by milestone then lol?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 27, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I think I might just have to take out my BANHAMMER for banning me so much. Banned for banning me thrice in one post.
> 
> What did you mean by milestone then lol?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm Thor! Gawd of ban! Only I can own the real banhammer haha

Milestone: http://m.dictionary.com/d/?q=milestone&o=0&l=dir

Haha  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm Thor! Gawd of ban! Only I can own the real banhammer haha
> 
> Milestone: http://m.dictionary.com/d/?q=milestone&o=0&l=dir
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you used a GoW reference (I think). 

Oh, I get you now! So like phones like the G1, N1, Atrix (first dual-core) etc?


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because you used a GoW reference (I think).
> 
> Oh, I get you now! So like phones like the G1, N1, Atrix (first dual-core) etc?

Click to collapse



Curb-stomp ban. Now where's my chain-saw assault rifle.


----------



## rr5678 (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Double banned because the hd2 lacked stability to me

Click to collapse



Banned because I bet you gave it up before MAGLDR showed up 



sakai4eva said:


> Curb-stomp ban. Now where's my chain-saw assault rifle.

Click to collapse



Banned for having an illegal weapon. BAD!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because I bet you gave it up before MAGLDR showed up
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for having an illegal weapon. BAD!

Click to collapse



Banned because I gave it up after MAGLDR, but shortly after, about a month.

Double banned because illegal weapons are always the best! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I gave it up after MAGLDR, but shortly after, about a month.
> 
> Double banned because illegal weapons are always the best!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because when weapons are outlawed, only outlaws will have weapons.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because we're mobsters...does it matter what the law is? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## J4CC3B (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for laughing at your own question!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

J4CC3B said:


> Banned for laughing at your own question!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing it was a hypothetical 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## J4CC3B (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for making the adjective hypothetical a noun in your post. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

J4CC3B said:


> Banned for making the adjective hypothetical a noun in your post.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because we said so. It's been a bad day and it's only 11am, so stop messing with us mobsters. Capishe?


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we said so. It's been a bad day and it's only 11am, so stop messing with us mobsters. Capishe?

Click to collapse



Banned because it's okay Sakai heel  It's all fun and games in this thread. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's okay Sakai heel  It's all fun and games in this thread.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned for mentioning sakai's heels, what if he lost his legs in war


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for mentioning sakai's heels, what if he lost his legs in war

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe sakai is the guy in front of the tank?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because maybe sakai is the guy in front of the tank?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I nearly committed murder this morning. I certainly did in my mind though.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I nearly committed murder this morning. I certainly did in my mind though.

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting murder  

Double banned for not telling us how you killed them. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for attempting murder
> 
> Double banned for not telling us how you killed them.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for enticing me to make graphic descriptions of gratuitous violence. Just imagine the worst thing that you can do to a fugly women and multiple the violence index by... say... over 9000.


----------



## PGleo86 (Feb 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for enticing me to make graphic descriptions of gratuitous violence. Just imagine the worst thing that you can do to a fugly women and multiple the violence index by... say... over 9000.

Click to collapse



Banned for using old meme

Sent from my Droid Incredible Running CM7


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because you mentally put use of your custom clever.  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

PGleo86 said:


> Banned for using old meme
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible Running CM7

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no such thing as an old meme, just an old you.



twitch153 said:


> Banned because you mentally put use of your custom clever.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because that was the whole point. Or, shall we say, edge.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because there is no such thing as an old meme, just an old you.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because that was the whole point. Or, shall we say, edge.

Click to collapse



Banned because you love puns too much 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you love puns too much
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I do. The whole porpoise of life is to have fun, which dolphins do most of the time.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I do. The whole porpoise of life is to have fun, which dolphins do most of the time.

Click to collapse



Banned because dolphins don't have fun! They get hunted for tuna and attacked by sharks 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because dolphins don't have fun! They get hunted for tuna and attacked by sharks
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because what I wanted to say would have gotten me banned, but here's the links.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolphins#Reproduction_and_sexuality

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolphins#Jumping_and_playing

p/s: Mods, I'm just linking to wikipedia. Is that an offence too?


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because shamu killed someone at seaworld 





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because what I wanted to say would have gotten me banned, but here's the links.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolphins#Reproduction_and_sexuality
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because... well... I never liked dolphins anyway...


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because dolphins bombed the chinese 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... well... I never liked dolphins anyway...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because dolphins bombed the chinese
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I think that if there's a species that the Chinese never ate, I think it is the dolphin.


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned because u are wrong they have never ate dogs   (r.I.p spot  ) 





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I think that if there's a species that the Chinese never ate, I think it is the dolphin.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because u are wrong they have never ate dogs   (r.I.p spot  )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_meat#China_mainland

Banned because you were just pwned by the internet. And a Chinese Malaysian.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_meat#China_mainland
> 
> Banned because you were just pwned by the internet. And a Chinese Malaysian.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's a horrible thing to prove! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's a horrible thing to prove!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I just had an exam and have another one in two hours.  Haha 


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because I just had an exam and have another one in two hours.  Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having exams when it's still the second week of the second semester here


----------



## sakai4eva (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for having exams... I'm working now so I never have to have exams... wait...

Damn ACCA.


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 28, 2011)

You guys are both banned because the both of you banned the same person.  The exam 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## henreeg (Feb 28, 2011)

banned because your name is Skellyyy.


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 28, 2011)

HG! said:


> banned because your name is Skellyyy.

Click to collapse



Banned because you insulted my second name with an extra two y's added on.  Double ban because you have an exclamation mar in your name! 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because you insulted my second name with an extra two y's added on.  Double ban because you have an exclamation mar in your name!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting the K, you should respect those 
Double banned for reminding me of Scully from The X-Files


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for forgetting the K, you should respect those
> Double banned for reminding me of Scully from The X-Files

Click to collapse



Banned for watching X-files. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned for watching X-files.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because the truth is out there


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the truth is out there

Click to collapse



Banned for saying something relating to X-files.  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned for saying something relating to X-files.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I lost my banning powers 

Damned twitch took the banhammer from me


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I lost my banning powers
> 
> Damned twitch took the banhammer from me

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you ever had the ban hammer  That was originally mine!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking you ever had the ban hammer  That was originally mine!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the master here


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm the master here

Click to collapse



Banned for having a very inflated head  We all know who the true master is here....me


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having a very inflated head  We all know who the true master is here....me

Click to collapse



Banned because XDA says otherwise


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because XDA says otherwise

Click to collapse



Banned because we all know who's going to be top of that list. Give it time.  lol 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because we all know who's going to be top of that list. Give it time.  lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being delusional, obviously it's going be me  You guys are crazy! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being delusional, obviously it's going be me  You guys are crazy!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because if it wasn't the same three or four people that ban each other I would be able to.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because if it wasn't the same three or four people that ban each other I would be able to.

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah, we need more people haha  Don't give me something to agree with! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because yeah, we need more people haha  Don't give me something to agree with!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing. Yeah, you're not allowed to.  Yeah I mean, c'mon, don't people get bored of just going to there phone's part of the forum and staying in there? EXPLORE!


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for outing my number in your blacklist 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because yeah, we need more people haha  Don't give me something to agree with!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for outing my number in your blacklist
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't appreciate spam haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## legend221 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for reminding me that I have to sign up for the do not call list just so the government can ignore the complaint.

Sent from my XDA optimized Inspire 4G


----------



## michaelg117 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for having to sign up So the man doesn't call you

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for having the  same phone as me 


michaelg117 said:


> Banned for having to sign up So the man doesn't call you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for having the  same phone as me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Galaxy phone when you have a perfect good Nexus One haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not singing this song with me!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm at the allergist's, I can't listen to it now... 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for having allergy 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm at the allergist's, I can't listen to it now...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for having allergy
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because a lot of people  have allergies, that's like banning someone for having an anus haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because a lot of people  have allergies, that's like banning someone for having an anus haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for having one of those too!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having one of those too!!!

Click to collapse



 M_T_M tu no quieres un ano y para que te estoy prohibiendo. Si usted no recibe esta vergüenza entonces por usar traductor Google. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> M_T_M tu no quieres un ano y para que te estoy prohibiendo. Si usted no recibe esta vergüenza entonces por usar traductor Google.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Que!? 
Banned....never mind...I'm still laughing at the anus offering  hahahaha, you are something else 'nana


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Que!?
> Banned....never mind...I'm still laughing at the anus offering  hahahaha, you are something else 'nana

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing me by now  haha 

Double banned for not wanting an anus! What's the matter with you?! Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for making me LOL on the previous pots



M_T_M said:


> No homo

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for making me LOL on the previous pots

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning in ages! 

@M_T_M banned for having a sick mind! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for banning every day, no need for me to ban often if you are around



twitch153 said:


> Banned for not banning in ages!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for banning every day, no need for me to ban often if you are around

Click to collapse



Banned for using logic....! We don't do that! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## captain-morgan (Mar 1, 2011)

I ban you all for excessive banning! 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

captain-morgan said:


> I ban you all for excessive banning!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning people for banning, that is just redundant haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## The_Zodiac (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for banning people for banning, that is just redundant haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned for having an avatar of a pedophile banana!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

The_Zodiac said:


> banned for having an avatar of a pedophile banana!

Click to collapse



Banned for talking to the banana directly


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking to the banana directly

Click to collapse



Banned for having 666 in your name. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking to the banana directly

Click to collapse



Banned because it's cold and you're going to be my scape-goat and take the blame for this one. You're the reason I have T.H.O! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's cold and you're going to be my scape-goat and take the blame for this one. You're the reason I have T.H.O!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Please don't tell me that by T.H.O you mean this 

Banned for mixing threads


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Please don't tell me that by T.H.O you mean this
> 
> Banned for mixing threads

Click to collapse



Banned because the old guy sitting next to me smelled like old christmas ornaments! And yes! That! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Please don't tell me that by T.H.O you mean this
> 
> Banned for mixing threads

Click to collapse



Banned for TITANS <- remove AN.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for TITANS <- remove AN.

Click to collapse



Banned for referring to the TP2 ancestor HTC Titan


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for referring to the TP2 ancestor HTC Titan

Click to collapse



Banned because I like everything that has T, I and S in it. Of course, put another T between I and S


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I like everything that has T, I and S in it. Of course, put another T between I and S

Click to collapse



Banned because you are too coward to write the word on xda 




JK


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are too coward to write the word on xda
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because of the compeTITionS.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because of the compeTITionS.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't beat that 
loool


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't beat that
> loool

Click to collapse



Banned because you just lost the game


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you just lost the game

Click to collapse



Banned because I love TITTIES. lol. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because I love TITTIES. lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I love them too. Here's a pair of blue tits.


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I love them too. Here's a pair of blue tits.

Click to collapse



Banned because blue tits aren't even that blue. I rather the white ones. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because blue tits aren't even that blue. I rather the white ones.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're gonna get banned for real


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because blue tits aren't even that blue. I rather the white ones.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to get these out of the way:

1. I like a pair of tits, no matter what the colour. 
2. I heard one of them had cancer and had to be cut off.
3. Usually, guys like to watch tits. They are called birdwatchers for some reasons.
4. Tits usually comes in pairs, one on the left, one on the right. 

Here's another pair, for reference:


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have to get these out of the way:
> 
> 1. I like a pair of tits, no matter what the colour.
> 2. I heard one of them had cancer and had to be cut off.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a long post... Damn those tits have nice pecks!  lol 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 1, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned for having a long post... Damn those tits have nice pecks!  lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for the giggity. Pecks... *lol*


----------



## Anzen (Mar 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the giggity. Pecks... *lol*

Click to collapse



Banned for writing "lol" without the lafter behind the screen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up-RX_YN7yA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

Anzen said:


> Banned for writing "lol" without the lafter behind the screen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up-RX_YN7yA

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob

we hate noobs!


----------



## Marchief (Mar 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for hating your own kind

Click to collapse



Banned for hating

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making no sense....make sense first so you can properly ban me

Click to collapse



Banned for not trying to create your own sense out of the nonsense


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for trying to impose sense when sense was not needed from me since the guy above me made no sense with his senseless ban hence the senseless reminder to make sense while attempting to ban me by asking my to make sense of something that made sense to me which is to call you a noob!!

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a noob and not proving it!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for calling me a noob and not proving it!

Click to collapse



Banned for using the grammatically correct spelling of n00b. It's the internetz and you _have_ to modify it. That's the law!


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 1, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for using the grammatically correct spelling of n00b. It's the internetz and you _have_ to modify it. That's the law!

Click to collapse



Seriously. Banned for doing it wrong. It's teh* interwebz. God. -sigh- lol. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Seriously. Banned for doing it wrong. It's teh* interwebz. God. -sigh- lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because:

1.Teh webz iz not for dah non-10100111001

2. No you iz nots 10100111001...

3. Leanr deh binarie!

4. YOU CAN'T HAS CHEEZBURGERS

5. Lolz

6. You are my new ban punk, you will be banned in 5....4....3....2....1....

7. You're banned for being banned by me!


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 1.Teh webz iz not for dah non-10100111001
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're banned because of that gay post. 


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> You're banned because of that gay post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing	I was mocking people who talk like that. 

Double banned because if you paid any attention you'd know I prefer proper grammar haha I don't even say lol! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing	I was mocking people who talk like that.
> 
> Double banned because if you paid any attention you'd know I prefer proper grammar haha I don't even say lol!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying lol on the internet. That's the main point of the internet... to say lol. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing	I was mocking people who talk like that.
> 
> Double banned because if you paid any attention you'd know I prefer proper grammar haha I don't even say lol!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being the main cause of the disappearance of babydoll 

anyway good night cya later


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being the main cause of the disappearance of babydoll
> 
> anyway good night cya later

Click to collapse



Banned for your false accusations! Good day to you sir! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having some kind of fixation on that poor lady....stalker!!

Click to collapse



Banned for talking, we all know you're my stalker haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for accusing me of such barbaric act...who's to know that is not "you"
> the one that likes to be banned by me!!??

Click to collapse



Banned for lacking common sense! Obviously I can't be the one stalking you if YOU are the one banning me! 

Double banned for not needing an anus! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for lacking common sense! Obviously I can't be the one stalking you if YOU are the one banning me!
> 
> Double banned for not needing an anus!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't banned anyone for about 400pages :eel:


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I haven't banned anyone for about 400pages :eel:

Click to collapse



Banned for slacking on your duties! You're one of the originals! You must hold your position! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for slacking on your duties! You're one of the originals! You must hold your position!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



BNned because I shall


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not dropping that subject.....no homo

Click to collapse



Banned for needing serious surgery haha  

No homo haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for not noticing chopper has gone


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for asking for someone instead of banning the nana....get with the program!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to get people to ban me! How sadistic are you?! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for asking for someone instead of banning the nana....get with the program!

Click to collapse



Banned for making me ban the don


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for making me ban the don

Click to collapse



Banned for releasing classified information haha But it's okay that's part of the game  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned. Just because I'm confused haha.  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned. Just because I'm confused haha.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused! Read and you will know haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for releasing classified information haha But it's okay that's part of the game
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Oh shiiiiz  banned for admitting it... It should be a secret always


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for being afraid of the nana....worst thing he can do is give you potassium

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting he can also hide on the floor and make be slip


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for forgetting he can also hide on the floor and make be slip

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the most active this thread has been 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## surgeon (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this is the most active this thread has been
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for having an inappropriate avatar picture.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

jon094 said:


> Banned for having an inappropriate avatar picture.

Click to collapse



Banned for being inappropriate, it's only inappropriate to the inappropriate minded haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being inappropriate, it's only inappropriate to the inappropriate minded haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I got corrected on the way I say deffy (motorola)  earlier



I always say.. Deaf-e 
Or is it supposed to be 
De-feye


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I got corrected on the way I say deffy (motorola)  earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you even spell defy wrong haha! Fail maxey, fail...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you even spell defy wrong haha! Fail maxey, fail...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for pwning Max...

Or should I say, banned for the AWESOME PWNAGE!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for pwning Max...
> 
> Or should I say, banned for the AWESOME PWNAGE!

Click to collapse



Banned for being like every other interwebz hoe haha  

But yes, he is pwned indeed...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being like every other interwebz hoe haha
> 
> But yes, he is pwned indeed...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because the hoe won't work on the internet:


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the hoe won't work on the internet:

Click to collapse



Banned because it will work on people on the interwebz haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it will work on people on the interwebz haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because for it to work properly, it needs to be applied directly on the head


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because for it to work properly, it needs to be applied directly on the head

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of that weird commercial! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reminding me of that weird commercial! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse







Banned for the above^


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the above^

Click to collapse



Banned because that commercial made my head hurt if I didn't even have a headache before hand...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that commercial made my head hurt if I didn't even have a headache before hand...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it is just a placebo


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is just a placebo

Click to collapse



Banned because I would never take it anyways! Those kind of things are a waste of money...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 2, 2011)

Banned because its my horse 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I would never take it anyways! Those kind of things are a waste of money...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because its my horse
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Ed Edd and Eddy was one of the most amazing cartoons ever! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 2, 2011)

Banned for making me agree with u 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because Ed Edd and Eddy was one of the most amazing cartoons ever!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for making me agree with u
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because if you swype banned on this thread incorrectly you could accidentally bang someone! 

Banged for swype failures...haha! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## AZTECHKA (Mar 2, 2011)

Banned for agreeing with paisa.
p.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 2, 2011)

Banned because I don't use swype 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you swype banned on this thread incorrectly you could accidentally bang someone!
> 
> Banged for swype failures...haha!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I don't use swype
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I read that as "I don't wipe"


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I read that as "I don't wipe"

Click to collapse



Banned for reading it the same way I did  Odd.... 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reading it the same way I did  Odd....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for simul-lulz-ing with me... But hey, I'm constantly distracted, so...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for simul-lulz-ing with me... But hey, I'm constantly distracted, so...

Click to collapse



Banned for having ADHD! Like myself... It's easy to get distracted but more easy to pretend you're not paying attention.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

ADHD Ban. You need to learn how to focu- oooh... what's that shiny thing?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ADHD Ban. You need to learn how to focu- oooh... what's that shiny thing?

Click to collapse



Banned because that shiny thing is the sight on my sniper...don't blink .....banned! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that shiny thing is the sight on my sniper...don't blink .....banned! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because *real* snipers put a wire mesh on the front of their lense to prevent glare. D'oh...


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because *real* snipers put a wire mesh on the front of their lense to prevent glare. D'oh...

Click to collapse



Banned because real snipers don't spend all day banning people either.  


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because real snipers don't spend all day banning people either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because if I'm banning people all day, I'd be at it all day... wait, that doesn't even make sense, does it?

Oh, **** it! I ban you anyway


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I haven't banned anyone for about 400pages :eel:

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to use an eel soup emoticon 



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because if I'm banning people all day, I'd be at it all day... wait, that doesn't even make sense, does it?
> 
> Oh, **** it! I ban you anyway

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be funny


----------



## Marchief (Mar 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to use an eel soup emoticon
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for trying to be funny

Click to collapse



Banned for not being funny


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

Marchief said:


> Banned for not being funny
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what eel soup is


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing what eel soup is

Click to collapse



Banned because the eel soup is good for your one-eyed monster. Or that's what she said


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the eel soup is good for your one-eyed monster. Or that's what she said

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not what she said,
Double ban because I can't say what she said, it's a secret


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's not what she said,
> Double ban because I can't say what she said, it's a secret

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up such horrible things haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for bringing up such horrible things haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't ban you using my new netbook yet


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't ban you using my new netbook yet

Click to collapse



Banned because...you finally got a netbook?!  Kudos haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> حظرت لكونه قادرا على قراءة هذا المقال فقط على الكمبيوتر المحمول العربية... هههههههههههه
> 
> http://translate.google.com/# FTW!!

Click to collapse



Banned because arabic windows is worse than google translate


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> حظرت لكونه قادرا على قراءة هذا المقال فقط على الكمبيوتر المحمول العربية... هههههههههههه
> 
> http://translate.google.com/# FTW!!

Click to collapse



Banned because android has a google translate app...fail! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 2, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Ban because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because....wow I'm that oblivious?!  lmao! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## kenny990 (Mar 3, 2011)

banned for being obvious


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

kenny990 said:


> banned for being obvious

Click to collapse



Banned for forcing the reappearance of the good Captain:


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for forcing the reappearance of the good Captain:

Click to collapse



Banned because stupid has no speed it's too...slow! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because stupid has no speed it's too...slow!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for the pun. 

Double banned because the speed of stupidity is as fast as the speed of darkness; they are already there since the dawn of time, waiting for light to arrive


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the pun.
> 
> Double banned because the speed of stupidity is as fast as the speed of darkness; they are already there since the dawn of time, waiting for light to arrive

Click to collapse



Banned because the light will never arrive to the stupid. They choose to be the way they are 

Double banned for banning me for punning! You do it all the time...! Banned for being a hypocrite haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## bulletproof1013 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because stupid has no speed it's too...slow!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



-1ban for good ban

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

bulletproof1013 said:


> -1ban for good ban
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Did you subtract your ban...? 

Banned for not banning me! Come on! Do it! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Did you subtract your ban...?
> 
> Banned for not banning me! Come on! Do it! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because... well, you made me do it.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because... well, you made me do it.

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to jedi mind tricks haha It works! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for listening to jedi mind tricks haha It works!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of Star Wars. I AM YOUR FATHER.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned for reminding me of Star Wars. I AM YOUR FATHER.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the true father! Not you! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am the true father! Not you!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you can say that to me, as my name is Luke.


----------



## sepherian (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for having an androidify picture!!!

sent from my rooted captivate


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

ryanmahan said:


> Banned for having an androidify picture!!!
> 
> sent from my rooted captivate

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have a parrot on your shoulder and you're just jelly.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

ryanmahan said:


> Banned for having an androidify picture!!!
> 
> sent from my rooted captivate

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone has them now! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because everyone has them now!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you and I are probably the few Lords of Off-Topic left without an Androidify avatar.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you and I are probably the few Lords of Off-Topic left without an Androidify avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned because I never considered myself a lord of off-topic, but it's an honor 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never considered myself a lord of off-topic, but it's an honor
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a lord of off topic even though there are probably better things you could be doing that are useful like making some cereal or even helping out the noons or better yet, trying to gets some pet tits so you don't have to play with everyone else's. Owned. Lol 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Banned for being a lord of off topic even though there are probably better things you could be doing that are useful like making some cereal or even helping out the noons or better yet, trying to gets some pet tits so you don't have to play with everyone else's. Owned. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you need a box full of comas:



> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Click to collapse



Double banned because you could have done the same instead of coming round here banning people. 

Triple banned for being a hypocrite.






Quadruple ban because you can have your very own pair of tits for 2.99





Quintuple ban for making me ban you so many times.


----------



## Nicgraner (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for over banning

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nicgraner said:


> Banned for over banning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because...there is no such thing as over banning....just under banning. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need a box full of comas:
> Lmao that was great. I can't even ban you for that amazing piece if amazing ness right there
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned for actually being a complete hypocrite! Whose playing with tits now?! 

Owned.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for actually being a complete hypocrite! Whose playing with tits now?!
> 
> Owned.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned from my netbook and university


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned from my netbook and university

Click to collapse



Banned for posting from your university when you should be out... playing with the tits... as an ornithologist, I mean. 

Man, uni days was when I chased tail like a hound-dog... beavers too... I was out hunting every single night. And day.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for posting from your university when you should be out... playing with the tits... as an ornithologist, I mean.
> 
> Man, uni days was when I chased tail like a hound-dog... beavers too... I was out hunting every single night. And day.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on my way to school and I'm ****ing cold!   And it's your fault the weather is so frigid! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm on my way to school and I'm ****ing cold!   And it's your fault the weather is so frigid!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you have school.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned because you dont

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 3, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because you have school.

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for posting from your university when you should be out... playing with the tits... as an ornithologist, I mean.
> 
> Man, uni days was when I chased tail like a hound-dog... beavers too... I was out hunting every single night. And day.

Click to collapse



Banned because this is not accepted by the community here, you can end up dead for real 



Smartenup said:


> Banned for stating the obvious...

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating bans over and over


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is not accepted by the community here, you can end up dead for real
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for repeating bans over and over

Click to collapse



Banned for being a legend in his own mind!!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for being a legend in his own mind!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not trying to be one


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not trying to be one

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing I am one!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for not realizing I am one!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm 2


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being no.2


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Mar 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being no.2

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting the post above his because that poster is banned.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 3, 2011)

gatesmarch123 said:


> Banned for quoting the post above his because that poster is banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I laugh at scorn at your feeble attempt at banning. 

Wise up nüb. 

^I hate to do this but I'll add a postscript here:

p/s: Keep it up. Or just read a few pages back and see how the pros do it


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I laugh at scorn at your feeble attempt at banning.
> 
> Wise up nüb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned. My first ban in awhile 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. My first ban in awhile
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Well then, banned for being a while!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Well then, banned for being a while!

Click to collapse



Banned for being funny! 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being funny!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for replacing your nexus one with a nexus s  Is it better? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Dirk (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for replacing your nexus one with a nexus s  Is it better?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Banned for asking a question you already know the answer to


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for asking a question you already know the answer to

Click to collapse



Banned cuz this is the *Ban the person above you* thread


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned cuz this is the *Ban the person above you* thread

Click to collapse



Banned because if sakai was here he would summon his captain obvious!  I love how xda is so esoteric 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if sakai was here he would summon his captain obvious!  I love how xda is so esoteric
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for liking Mr. Obvious
Double banned for not stopping using weird words.
Triple ban for banning babydoll and not leaving her to me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for liking Mr. Obvious
> Double banned for not stopping using weird words.
> Triple ban for banning babydoll and not leaving her to me

Click to collapse



Banned because he good sir is a captain! 

Double banned because big words aren't a thing to be afraid of 

Triple banned because you should have been more quick than that! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he good sir is a captain!
> 
> Double banned because big words aren't a thing to be afraid of
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for typing with your thumbs


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for typing with your thumbs

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't type, I swype 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## dharvey4651 (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't type, I swype
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You're banned for smiling too much.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

dharvey4651 said:


> You're banned for smiling too much.

Click to collapse



You're banned because smiling is good for you, maybe you should try it sometime Senor Birdman (see ultimate O-T thread)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're banned because smiling is good for you, maybe you should try it sometime Senor Birdman (see ultimate O-T thread)

Click to collapse



Banned because what happens in a thread stays in that thread


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what happens in a thread stays in that thread

Click to collapse



Banned because....this isn't Vegas *****!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....this isn't Vegas *****!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because this is worse, this is the  xda


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is worse, this is the  xda

Click to collapse



Banned because this....is....Sparta!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this....is....Sparta!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you it appears that I was on the wrong bus


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you it appears that I was on the wrong bus

Click to collapse



Banned for being on a bus...we fly!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being on a bus...we fly!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a banana fly


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a banana fly

Click to collapse



Banned because that was a bad pun haha Don't try anymore! Jk

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that was a bad pun haha Don't try anymore! Jk
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not JK,
Double banned because I know it was stupid, that's why I followed it with a confused emote.


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned because I havent banned u in a long time 





husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not JK,
> Double banned because I know it was stupid, that's why I followed it with a confused emote.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I havent banned u in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a iphone I don't want haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned because u should b asleep 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have a iphone I don't want haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned for trying to be his mon

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned because he is my (insert prostitute name here here)  





michaelg117 said:


> Banned for trying to be his mon
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because he is my (insert prostitute name here here)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for trippin! I ain't no one's prostitute Shanaynay! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

Im sorry banned for being my bottom bi-t-ch ( not a curse word modz) 





twitch153 said:


> Banned for trippin! I ain't no one's prostitute Shanaynay!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Im sorry banned for being my bottom bi-t-ch ( not a curse word modz)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want this iPhone! I want a Nexus S  Or G2...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned because u should b asleep son 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't want this iPhone! I want a Nexus S  Or G2...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because u should b asleep son
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because:






p/s: Captain Obvious is on shore leave.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You're banned because when my Mom said "I'll get you a desktop computer when pigs fly" I said "Okay get me my catapult!"

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're banned because when my Mom said "I'll get you a desktop computer when pigs fly" I said "Okay get me my catapult!"
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a smarty pants with mom.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned for being a smarty pants with mom.

Click to collapse



Banned because you would do it too for an amazing desktop! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned because ur a mommy's boy........





twitch153 said:


> Banned because you would do it too for an amazing desktop!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned for posting a fact 





Smartenup said:


> Banned because ur a mommy's boy........
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for posting a fact
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious.

Click to collapse




So, so banned.

I assume you want a reason so i would go under the assumption for now that there is a good one and if i feel like it i'll tell you what it is later


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

Bannee for wanting to get post count up . So u posted here and banned someone for no reason just to get ur number up naw'mean 


DirkGently1 said:


> So, so banned.
> 
> I assume you want a reason so i would go under the assumption for now that there is a good one and if i feel like it i'll tell you what it is later

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Bannee for wanting to get post count up . So u posted here and banned someone for no reason just to get ur number up naw'mean

Click to collapse




Banned for creating a vicious circle whereby i ban you for banning me for post count increase, followed by you banning me as my post count went up from previous ban and me banning you for your post increase and then an infinite loop of bans until we have filled up all the data storage capacity on the internet and then both of us being banned form the internet for life for crashing it.

Hope that was clear


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for creating a vicious circle whereby i ban you for banning me for post count increase, followed by you banning me as my post count went up from previous ban and me banning you for your post increase and then an infinite loop of bans until we have filled up all the data storage capacity on the internet and then both of us being banned form the internet for life for crashing it.
> 
> Hope that was clear

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me with the vicious circle thing.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned for confusing me with the vicious circle thing.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting easily confused...it's not difficult! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for getting easily confused...it's not difficult!

Click to collapse



It's not difficult to get confused...or banned? 

Now i'm confused so i ban thee for spreading confusion!

Take that


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> It's not difficult to get confused...or banned?
> 
> Now i'm confused so i ban thee for spreading confusion!
> 
> Take that

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not difficult to understand what's going on! And you didn't know the answer to my question! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's not difficult to understand what's going on! And you didn't know the answer to my question!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't imagine a banana using a smart phone or and iPhone, now I'm really confused. 

Double banned for being a traitor and having an iPhone.

Triple banned because I keep mistaking the backspace button with the = button


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't imagine a banana using a smart phone or and iPhone, now I'm really confused.
> 
> Double banned for being a traitor and having an iPhone.
> 
> Triple banned because I keep mistaking the backspace button with the = button

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to get rid of this iPhone, why is it such a pain?! 

Double banned because the iPhone is simply a trading tool...not a phone 

Triple banned for keyboard malfunctions!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I want to get rid of this iPhone, why is it such a pain?!
> 
> Double banned because the iPhone is simply a trading tool...not a phone
> 
> Triple banned for keyboard malfunctions!

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to trade an iphone instead of making it your primary device.

Double banned for thinking that getting used to a new keyboard is malfunction.

Triple banned for not learning to type without looking at the keyboard.

Quadraple banned because I am mistaking the shift with the caps lock now along with the = and backspace


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting to trade an iphone instead of making it your primary device.
> 
> Double banned for thinking that getting used to a new keyboard is malfunction.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for even suggesting what you just did, that deserves death and or castration....pick.

Double banned because it is a malfunction...in your brain!

Triple banned because I type without looking at a keyboard all the time! 

Quadruple banned for failing at typing!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for even suggesting what you just did, that deserves death and or castration....pick.
> 
> Double banned because it is a malfunction...in your brain!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Stacy's mum has got it going on is stuck in my malfunctioning brain


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Stacy's mum has got it going on is stuck in my malfunctioning brain

Click to collapse



Banned because I got the song from Willie Wonka stuck in my head, I think I got it worse off than you do right now....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got the song from Willie Wonka stuck in my head, I think I got it worse off than you do right now....

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to copy me in something


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to copy me in something

Click to collapse



Banned for insinuating that I was copying, I was merely having conversation!


----------



## JKILO (Mar 5, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for thinking your reasoning is better............

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that was a good comeback

Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for insinuating that I was copying, I was merely having conversation!

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me that I still have my converse shoes on


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reminding me that I still have my converse shoes on

Click to collapse



What you just said...it deserved ban...and that's what you are...banned.


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What you just said...it deserved ban...and that's what you are...banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have that little signature at the end anymore!  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because you don't have that little signature at the end anymore!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that only pops up when I'm on my phone  

Double banned because that's common sense! Use it sometime


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because you don't have that little signature at the end anymore!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he's using an iPhone that's why xD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's using an iPhone that's why xD

Click to collapse



Banned because you really want to die don't you?!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you really want to die don't you?!

Click to collapse



Banned for being easily teased with that iPhone of yours

What's next? singing sweet iPhone o'mine?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being easily teased with that iPhone of yours
> 
> What's next? singing sweet iPhone o'mine?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't even know what this iPhone thing is that you speak of.  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because I don't even know what this iPhone thing is that you speak of.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being F.O.S


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because I don't even know what this iPhone thing is that you speak of.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading 3 pages back



twitch153 said:


> Banned for being F.O.S

Click to collapse



Banned for writing shortcuts


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not reading 3 pages back
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for writing shortcuts

Click to collapse



Banned because you should know he's just lying haha 

Double banned because I didn't want to swear inf front of little kids...Skelly...


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should know he's just lying haha
> 
> Double banned because I didn't want to swear inf front of little kids...Skelly...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a little kid?... lol. 

Is it some sort of phone with an eye in it? Like a camera? My phone has a camera. 
Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because I'm not a little kid?... lol.
> 
> Is it some sort of phone with an eye in it? Like a camera? My phone has a camera.
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because if you really don't know what it is then I am shocked haha 

Double banned because from now on you are 14 in my eyes.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should know he's just lying haha
> 
> Double banned because I didn't want to swear inf front of little kids...Skelly...

Click to collapse



It got screen that it seems to me,
reminds me of android memories
where everything seemed to do real multi-task
Now and then when I see one button
takes me away to a special launcher
And if I'd press too long 
I'd probably break it down and cry


Sweet iPhone o' mine 
Sweet iOS of mine



^^ Banned for singing that


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It got screen that it seems to me,
> reminds me of android memories
> where everything seemed to do real multi-task
> Now and then when I see one button
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for putting too much time into that


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It got screen that it seems to me,
> reminds me of android memories
> where everything seemed to do real multi-task
> Now and then when I see one button
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I tried to sing that in tune. 

Obviously I know what the iPhon is,  my chick has one. Chick phone! 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because I tried to sing that in tune.
> 
> Obviously I know what the iPhon is,  my chick has one. Chick phone!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I know it didn't rhyme correctly, but it was worth giving a shot 
Double ban because It's now a banana phone  , or twitch is now a chick


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know it didn't rhyme correctly, but it was worth giving a shot
> Double ban because It's now a banana phone  , or twitch is now a chick

Click to collapse



Banned because you reminded me of the banana gone song...  ring ring ring...  BANANA PHONE! 


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because you reminded me of the banana gone song...  ring ring ring...  BANANA PHONE!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I think twitch just went to trade his iPhone


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I think twitch just went to trade his iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned because he's going to trade it with another iOS phone... the Verizon version. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I think twitch just went to trade his iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't...yet. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I didn't...yet.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for smiling after "I didn't" you should be crying


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for smiling after "I didn't" you should be crying

Click to collapse



I also put...yet! 

Banned for not paying attention! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## rr5678 (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned for being in 2nd place in the post ranking


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for being in 2nd place in the post ranking

Click to collapse



banned because you're not the first anymore


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you're not the first anymore

Click to collapse



Banned because...who is first?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...who is first?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's me of course with 829 bans,
You're the second with 738 bans 
max is behind you with 5xx bans then comes sakai with 4xx bans


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's me of course with 829 bans,
> You're the second with 738 bans
> max is behind you with 5xx bans then comes sakai with 4xx bans

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no life  lmao

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you have no life  lmao
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have an iPhone too


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't have an iPhone too

Click to collapse



Banned because I can get Sakai to kill you...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can get Sakai to kill you...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't kill... I cook. Leave the killing to the butchers


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't kill... I cook. Leave the killing to the butchers

Click to collapse



Banned because you kill if I tell you to! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you kill if I tell you to! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I have integrity. I will never kill, but I will always cook. Go get someone else to do the wetwork, then I'll... dispose of the meat


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have integrity. I will never kill, but I will always cook. Go get someone else to do the wetwork, then I'll... dispose of the meat

Click to collapse



Banned because if you could find someone to kill him for me that'd be awesome.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you could find someone to kill him for me that'd be awesome.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because... no. Find one yourself... I already have a butcher


----------



## droidzach (Mar 5, 2011)

Like 2livecrew all of you Banned in the USA!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... no. Find one yourself... I already have a butcher

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol at our posts 
Double banned because cooks kill lobsters 

@twitch: I know someone from jordan here on xda, but I'll never give you his ID


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

droidzach said:


> Like 2livecrew all of you Banned in the USA!

Click to collapse



Banned because you rep droid and not android  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me lol at our posts
> Double banned because cooks kill lobsters
> 
> @twitch: I know someone from jordan here on xda, but I'll never give you his ID

Click to collapse



Banned because I wouldn't really kill you...just take a tooth! Haha 

Happy birthday by the way, I was going to wait till it was actually March 5th here, but I don't wanna miss the chance to say it.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## droidzach (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned for not being twitch154 or twitch8million


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

droidzach said:


> Banned for not being twitch154 or twitch8million

Click to collapse



Banned because twitch154 is my trademark


----------



## droidzach (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because twitch154 is my trademark

Click to collapse



Banned because twitch154 is your trademark ....twitch154™


----------



## droidzach (Mar 5, 2011)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



I ban you and everyone else for making me waste 20 mins reading 7000+ posts!

...wow I must be bored...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

droidzach said:


> Banned because twitch154 is your trademark ....twitch154™

Click to collapse



Banned because if you search the off topic, you'll realize that *I* used twitch154 before anybody else


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if you search the off topic, you'll realize that *I* used twitch154 before anybody else

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't remember this...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## droidzach (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if you search the off topic, you'll realize that *I* used twitch154 before anybody else

Click to collapse



Banned because you told me to deviate from this incredibly important topic by searching off topic.  btw I hearby trademark twitch155™ through twitch8million™


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

droidzach said:


> Banned because you told me to deviate from this incredibly important topic by searching off topic.  btw I hearby trademark twitch155™ through twitch8million™

Click to collapse



Banned for lulz

P.S: there is already a husam667 so don't rush things 


@twitch: Magnets and hard disk drives don't mix. you need a system restore


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lulz
> 
> P.S: there is already a husam667 so don't rush things
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned... Just banned


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> Banned... Just banned

Click to collapse



Banned because I finally fried your circuits


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> Banned... Just banned

Click to collapse



Nike Ban.

Just do it


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I finally fried your circuits

Click to collapse



banned because what are you talking about?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> banned because what are you talking about?

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol hard


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 5, 2011)

i ban everyone here because!!! I AM THOR!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because Thor The Movie™ isn't out yet.

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Thor The Movie™ isn't out yet.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



banned because the movie is based on me


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Thor The Movie™ isn't out yet.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned because android writes the trade mark sign as (& trade; ) so it doesn't appear like it should on my netbook


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because android writes the trade mark sign as (& trade; ) so it doesn't appear like it should on my netbook

Click to collapse



banned because u sir failed, i beat u to it


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> banned because u sir failed, i beat u to it

Click to collapse



Banned for using your iPhone


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using your iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that dirty dirty word. Why would you even say that?!

Sent from my Captivate using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 5, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for saying that dirty dirty word. Why would you even say that?!
> 
> Sent from my Captivate using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for not having a iPhone, it only does everything


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for saying that dirty dirty word. Why would you even say that?!
> 
> Sent from my Captivate using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



read a few pages back, twitch replaced his n1 with an iPhone.
he even sings for it



twitch152 said:


> banned for not having a iPhone, it only does everything

Click to collapse



Banned because you can use it as a toilet scrubber, it will do an excellent job


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> read a few pages back, twitch replaced his n1 with an iPhone.
> he even sings for it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your toilet doesn't even deserve that. 

Sent from my Captivate using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because your toilet doesn't even deserve that.
> 
> Sent from my Captivate using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't think of anything that does


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned for not being able to think of anything else. 

Sent from my LG-P509 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned for not being able to think of anything else.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P509 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having the xda logo in your avatar


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because twitch has an iPhone


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> banned because the movie is based on me

Click to collapse



banned because the God of War is not a twitching banannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned because the God of War is not a twitching banannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaa!!

Click to collapse



Banned because Thor isn't the God of War, doofus


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Thor isn't the God of War, doofus

Click to collapse



Banned because you seem to have an affliction to banannnnnnaaaaaaaasssssssss......


----------



## thepinkrabbit (Mar 5, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because you seem to have an affliction to banannnnnnaaaaaaaasssssssss......

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

thepinkrabbit said:


> Banned because you banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for the stupid reason.
double banned for trying to get your post count up here


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the stupid reason.
> double banned for trying to get your post count up here

Click to collapse



Banned for wild accusations!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for wild accusations!

Click to collapse



Banned because girls have gone wild!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because girls have gone wild!

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you mean they love it wild


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I think you mean they love it wild

Click to collapse



Banned because only wild girls like cowgirl


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because only wild girls like cowgirl

Click to collapse



Banned just like metal music in jordan  
(it is banned for real )


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned just like metal music in jordan
> (it is banned for real )

Click to collapse



Banned because we have a copy cat and I have a strong feeling that it's Erick. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we have a copy cat and I have a strong feeling that it's Erick.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because What  are you talking about


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because What  are you talking about

Click to collapse



Banned because I see twitch152, I now think you're the one who made it...now delete it and I'll forgive you because it's your birthday! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I see twitch152, I now think you're the one who made it...now delete it and I'll forgive you because it's your birthday!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I did *not* do it 

Banned because I wont tell who did


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I see twitch152, I now think you're the one who made it...now delete it and I'll forgive you because it's your birthday!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I did *not* do it 

Banned because I wont tell who did


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did *not* do it
> 
> Banned because I wont tell who did

Click to collapse




Banned because if you don't tell me who did it you're out of the mafia 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you don't tell me who did it you're out of the mafia
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I stick for my word, and I told him/her that I won't say who


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I stick for my word, and I told him/her that I won't say who

Click to collapse



Banned because you should remain loyal to the don above all else! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should remain loyal to the don above all else!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you know best what happens if you don't stick for your word, that aint good


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should remain loyal to the don above all else!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned. I can't think of why. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I can't think of why.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning your follower! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I can't think of why.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because finally after all these ages 

that feels good


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for banning your follower!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned 10000000000000000000times for stealing my ban


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned 10000000000000000000times for stealing my ban

Click to collapse




Banned for being partially obsessive, do you need to talk about it? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being partially obsessive, do you need to talk about it? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to become a shrink.

Dry clean only


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to become a shrink.
> 
> Dry clean only

Click to collapse



Banned because shrinks get paid a lot of money! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because shrinks get paid a lot of money!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because people are stupid enough to pay them


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people are stupid enough to pay them

Click to collapse



Banned because people are stupid regardless....it's a disease! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned for assuming I made the other account 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because people are stupid regardless....it's a disease!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for assuming I made the other account
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because...why wouldn't you? You get bored haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...why wouldn't you? You get bored haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because



Pink Floyd said:


> You're so hard to please
> What do you want from me

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because that made me laugh! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2011)

deleted. I shouldn't double ban

Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2011)

deleted. 

Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being a crazy, happy banana...
> 
> Nothing to see here... Move along.

Click to collapse



Banned because crazy always reminds me of Mr. clown who happens to be scary


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because crazy always reminds me of Mr. clown who happens to be scary

Click to collapse




Banned. (Yeah clowns are scary.) But, I digress, back to the the business of banning you, my friend. Banned... For now AND later
Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. (Yeah clowns are scary.) But, I digress, back to the the business of banning you, my friend. Banned... For now AND later
> Nothing to see here... Move along.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me to move along away from the banning thread,
Double banned because trackpad makes me accidentally click the link in my signature making me go to the mafia thread every time


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling me to move along away from the banning thread,
> Double banned because trackpad makes me accidentally click the link in my signature making me go to the mafia thread every time

Click to collapse



Banned because the trackpad on my cr-48 sucks toooooooooo. Banned for having something in common.


Nothing to see here... Move along.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because the trackpad on my cr-48 sucks toooooooooo. Banned for having something in common.
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here... Move along.

Click to collapse



Good night ban

cya later


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good night ban
> 
> cya later

Click to collapse



Good morning ban

It is now 7.46am


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good morning ban
> 
> It is now 7.46am

Click to collapse



Good night ban! It's still 6:49 here 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having a cheap look alike
> Your uniqueness has vanished like dust on a windy October night by the Nile river..............there, I just poeticize you for shame

Click to collapse



You saw the phoney? Kill him! Haha

Banned for being poetic about my fake phoney! Albeit it was a okay poem haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for telling me that my progress is rather slow on my poetic skill...how dare you 'nana!!??
> Beans, beans the magical fruit. the more you eat the more you toot....PWNED

Click to collapse



Banned because your poetic skills surpass even that of Shakespeare  And because you're hispanic and you're talking about beans, the irony...the irony 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your poetic skills surpass even that of Shakespeare  And because you're hispanic and you're talking about beans, the irony...the irony
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because i am god


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> banned because i am god

Click to collapse



Banned because you're nobody! I am Thor! Gawd of thundah!!! You're....no one 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're nobody! I am Thor! Gawd of thundah!!! You're....no one
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because i am someone... my mommy told me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> banned because i am someone... my mommy told me

Click to collapse



Banned because no one has a momma! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no one has a momma!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fake orphan just to get some sympathy. 
 What a shame


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a fake orphan just to get some sympathy.
> What a shame

Click to collapse



Banned for not showing sympathy, you monster!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not showing sympathy, you monster!

Click to collapse



Banned because there's no sympathy for the dead 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there's no sympathy for the dead
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for making reference to our national dish with disrespect. beans are our caviar you dummy .....your kind ain't welcome here no mou

Click to collapse



Banned because isn't caviar actually expensive....?  I don't think beans are haha Plus I love beans, so stuff it  And I'm not bad peoples! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

Si u are 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because isn't caviar actually expensive....?  I don't think beans are haha Plus I love beans, so stuff it  And I'm not bad peoples!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Si u are
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning  anyone/anything in your post that's in the banning thread. Not banning in the banning thread is how you get banned.

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not banning  anyone/anything in your post that's in the banning thread. Not banning in the banning thread is how you get banned.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



You forgot one part,

Banned for being above me 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not banning  anyone/anything in your post that's in the banning thread. Not banning in the banning thread is how you get banned.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned and here you are banned again by me


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You forgot one part,
> 
> Banned for being above me
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being shallow and always stealing my banns


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You forgot one part,
> 
> Banned for being above me
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You are now above me. However, I am not above banning you while in the banning  thread. So, you are banned.

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

Your just banned 





Babydoll25 said:


> You are now above me. However, I am not above banning you while in the banning  thread. So, you are banned.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse





-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> Your just banned
> 
> 
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?

Click to collapse



Banned for lulz


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned because I am cool 





husam666 said:


> Banned for lulz

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I am cool
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a fact


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting a fact

Click to collapse



banned because you have more post than me


----------



## Marchief (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because you have more post than me

Click to collapse



Banned for counting posts

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Marchief said:


> Banned for counting posts
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because posts don't matter, yet it is important to xda society haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because posts don't matter, yet it is important to xda society haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not the real twitch  nor the don


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned for saying the obvious 





husam666 said:


> Banned because you are not the real twitch  nor the don

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for saying the obvious
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for faking it


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for faking it

Click to collapse



banned for assuming im faking it? no husam thats a real orgasm i dont fake them...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for assuming im faking it? no husam thats a real orgasm i dont fake them...

Click to collapse



Banned for misunderstanding me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for assuming im faking it? no husam thats a real orgasm i dont fake them...

Click to collapse



Banned because...that's just gross! I didn't think he was still summoning you...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...that's just gross! I didn't think he was still summoning you...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because he did


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because he did

Click to collapse




Banned because if it was real why are you frowning? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned because if it was real why are you frowning?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> Banned because if it was real why are you frowning?

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting your xda app siggy


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned because he was using his PC duh 





husam666 said:


> Banned for forgetting your xda app siggy

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because he was using his PC duh
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that I summon you and


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying that I summon you and

Click to collapse



Banned for summoning the diarrhea into my body. 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for summoning the diarrhea into my body.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned for letting the lords of sh!t awake you 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned for that pot of nasty


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for that pot of nasty

Click to collapse



Banned because I am now leaving to better myself by learning in an establishment of education.  Hello retardation! My school system is sh!t with a capitol "!" Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am now leaving to better myself by learning in an establishment of education.  Hello retardation! My school system is sh!t with a capitol "!" Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for studying in the capitol of sh!+


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for studying in the capitol of sh!+

Click to collapse



Banned for not having enough power to control your digestive system


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not having enough power to control your digestive system

Click to collapse



Banned because when sh!+ happens, it just flows.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because when sh!+ happens, it just flows.

Click to collapse



Banned because it stops in the end


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it stops in the end

Click to collapse



Banned because it ended with a splatter.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it ended with a splatter.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me imagine it


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me imagine it

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz. I should have recorded the sound at least... it was like a mudpie


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the lulz. I should have recorded the sound at least... it was like a mudpie

Click to collapse



Banned because you really need to stop


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you really need to stop

Click to collapse



Banned because if it really bothers you then don't imagine it, you shouldn't imagine it anyways! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if it really bothers you then don't imagine it, you shouldn't imagine it anyways!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't.
It's jow my brain functions.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't.
> It's jow my brain functions.

Click to collapse



Banned because people who speak Spanish don't believe in the letter "h". 

Double banned because you can't speak spanish! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because people who speak Spanish don't believe in the letter "h".
> 
> Double banned because you can't speak spanish!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I really want to learn.
P.S tjat was a typo but I decided to leave it tje way it was  jajaja


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I really want to learn.
> P.S tjat was a typo but I decided to leave it tje way it was  jajaja

Click to collapse



Banned because if this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaA_cs4WZHM 

And I dance dance dance and I dance dance dance 

jajaja! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaA_cs4WZHM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because here's a real kitten song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAfpq6EPKck


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because here's a real kitten song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAfpq6EPKck

Click to collapse



Banned because I can has cheeseburger, I can has your soul! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can has cheeseburger, I can has your soul!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to watch what are you doing with that paper clippuh


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have to watch what are you doing with that paper clippuh

Click to collapse



Banned because that song was funny...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that song was funny...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because looks like that texican whopper meal that I ate a few hours ago is changing direction


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because looks like that texican whopper meal that I ate a few hours ago is changing direction

Click to collapse



Banned for reversing Sakai's action from earlier! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reversing Sakai's action from earlier!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me imagine that I'm vomiting diarrheal


----------



## 007K (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me imagine that I'm vomiting diarrheal

Click to collapse



BANNED for ....Quoting


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

007K said:


> BANNED for ....Quoting

Click to collapse



Banned because suckers like soccer


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

007K said:


> BANNED for ....Quoting

Click to collapse



Banned because I want chicken fingers and you're not supplying them to me! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because suckers like soccer

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called football! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's called football!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because it's called sucker


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's called sucker

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called successor! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's called successor!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care, he is a monkey and monkeys eat bananas!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care, he is a monkey and monkeys eat bananas!!

Click to collapse



Banned because....I'm a banana! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned for summoning captain obvious...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for summoning captain obvious...

Click to collapse



Banned for summoning Erick...sicko haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for summoning Erick...sicko haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you gotta tell me who's kissing your hand?

not me, I'm the consiglieri standing behind you.

Double banned because:
ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK

ERICK


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you gotta tell me who's kissing your hand?
> 
> not me, I'm the consiglieri standing behind you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone kisses the don's hand, it's a sign of respect. 

Double banned because you summoned him again! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because everyone kisses the don's hand, it's a sign of respect.
> 
> Double banned because you summoned him again!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't kiss another guy, no matter what. And do you know how many germs are on your hands? Sheesh... and I'm the one doing the dirty work.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't kiss another guy, no matter what. And do you know how many germs are on your hands? Sheesh... and I'm the one doing the dirty work.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing mafia tradition! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing mafia tradition!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I know it is a tradition, but it's all going to hell if I'm ever gonna kiss a banana


----------



## 777ace (Mar 8, 2011)

BANNED...ummm, because this is my second post, I have no idea what you are talking about or who you are, and power trips excite me!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

777ace said:


> BANNED...ummm, because this is my second post, I have no idea what you are talking about or who you are, and power trips excite me!

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe you should join our mafia 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

777ace said:


> BANNED...ummm, because this is my second post, I have no idea what you are talking about or who you are, and power trips excite me!

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to read the OP. Quote someone above you, and ban them for a good reason.

Double banned for tripping. Watch yourself.



twitch153 said:


> Banned because maybe you should join our mafia
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for making this our recruiting ground.

Double banned because I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to read the OP. Quote someone above you, and ban them for a good reason.
> 
> Double banned for tripping. Watch yourself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning two people, what kind of mad man are you?! 

Double banned because this is a perfect recruiting ground haha 

Triple banned for thinking my thoughts! Stay out of my head! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for double banning two people, what kind of mad man are you?!
> 
> Double banned because this is a perfect recruiting ground haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I was doing a 2^2 ban. Which is excellent!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Mar 8, 2011)

Banned for performing a squaring ban


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I was doing a 2^2 ban. Which is excellent!

Click to collapse


----------



## YoMaMa7467 (Mar 8, 2011)

i ban you for winning the game!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

YoMaMa7467 said:


> i ban you for winning the game!!

Click to collapse



Noob ban. Geroff.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Noob ban. Geroff.

Click to collapse



Banned for using math in xda, that's too much! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for using math in xda, that's too much!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not using math. Flunkie...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not using math. Flunkie...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have never failed any class ever!  

I pray you get diarrhea again! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have never failed any class ever!
> 
> I pray you get diarrhea again!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for that nasty wish 

CSB Ban:
I have never passed my Algebra classes until my last year of high-school.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for that nasty wish
> 
> CSB Ban:
> I have never passed my Algebra classes until my last year of high-school.

Click to collapse



Banned because it'll make me laugh 

Double banned for calling me a flunkie and being one yourself! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it'll make me laugh
> 
> Double banned for calling me a flunkie and being one yourself!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because diarrhea is no laughing matter... it's a little more splatty. And wet.

Double banned because it proves that hard work can actually overcome stupidity. In the end, I aced my final algebra test


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because diarrhea is no laughing matter... it's a little more splatty. And wet.
> 
> Double banned because it proves that hard work can actually overcome stupidity. In the end, I aced my final algebra test

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning wet and splatty in the same sentence


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mentioning wet and splatty in the same sentence

Click to collapse



Banned because I mentioned it in the context of shat


----------



## xlGmanlx (Mar 8, 2011)

Banned for hafpving a fecal ban and probably not washing your hands


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I mentioned it in the context of shat

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for hafpving a fecal ban and probably not washing your hands

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling malfunctions, fix your fingers or fix the text! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for spelling malfunctions, fix your fingers or fix the text!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you jate it


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you jate it

Click to collapse



Banned because I had to respond to a troll. Gosh I had to hold back the profanity.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I had to respond to a troll. Gosh I had to hold back the profanity.

Click to collapse



Banned because you seem very irate, do you need a shiatsu massage and get a happy ending?  Haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you seem very irate, do you need a shiatsu massage and get a happy ending?  Haha

Click to collapse



Banned for posting in school


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for posting in school

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not like I'm actually learning something...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for promoting school absenteeism by criticizing our fine and well administrated school system.... communist!!
> 
> Legal disclaimer:
> *twitchy is not a communist and neither I believe a single word in my post..If you don't know sarcasm, I feel pity for you*

Click to collapse



Banned because you feel pity for the ignorant 

Double banned because someone on this bus just smoke a whole doobie  The worst part...it's probably multiple people haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## thechadhall (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you feel pity for the ignorant
> 
> Double banned because someone on this bus just smoke a whole doobie  The worst part...it's probably multiple people haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You're banned for not smoking with them!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

chad658eku said:


> You're banned for not smoking with them!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I do that, I would rather not. 

Double banned for trying to force smoking on me! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking I do that, I would rather not.
> 
> Double banned for trying to force smoking on me!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not breaking out your banana ninja kicks on someone who would force something on you (smoking). 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not breaking out your banana ninja kicks on someone who would force something on you (smoking).
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me I'm a ninja banana! I forgot that, I need something to help jog my memory 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reminding me I'm a ninja banana! I forgot that, I need something to help jog my memory
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting you are a banana ninja. Double banned for not being worthy of being a banana ninja.   XD

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for forgetting you are a banana ninja. Double banned for not being worthy of being a banana ninja.   XD
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because if anyone is worthy of being a banana ninja it's me  I'm just a tad forgetful...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if anyone is worthy of being a banana ninja it's me  I'm just a tad forgetful...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



 Banned for being forgetful. Go in peace my banana ninja friend (and kick some as$)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being forgetful. Go in peace my banana ninja friend (and kick some as$)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because my stomach hurts after eating that spaghetti for dinner  I think I'ma need to drop a duce haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## vampir4997 (Mar 8, 2011)

Banned for talkin '****'

Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

vampir4997 said:


> Banned for talkin '****'
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for the corny joke haha I would expect more yet it doesn't shock me  The new noobs aren't so cool 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the corny joke haha I would expect more yet it doesn't shock me  The new noobs aren't so cool
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for saying "new noob" heh... 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for saying "new noob" heh...
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because the redundancy is killer right? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the redundancy is killer right?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



No. Banned because it sounds funny (and kinda perverted)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Banned because it sounds funny (and kinda perverted)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that way! 

Double banned because I don't actually see how that is perverted 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking that way!
> 
> Double banned because I don't actually see how that is perverted
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing (or hearing) how weird "new noobs" sounds. And ur right it's redundant... 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not seeing (or hearing) how weird "new noobs" sounds. And ur right it's redundant...
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Ah! Banned because boobs is what is typed when I swype noobs  haha! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ah! Banned because boobs is what is typed when I swype noobs  haha!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Banned for swyping boobs lol
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for swyping boobs lol
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not my fault, it's swype's fault! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's not my fault, it's swype's fault!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for swyping boobs. We all know you need to handle them with care.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for swyping boobs. We all know you need to handle them with care.

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting about the all powerful motor boat 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for forgetting about the all powerful motor boat
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't get that? What is the motor boat and how does it relate to the wonderful melon/peach?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't get that? What is the motor boat and how does it relate to the wonderful melon/peach?

Click to collapse



Banned for making me put something I learned from you to good use:

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Motorboating

Check the urban dictionary definition  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me put something I learned from you to good use:
> 
> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Motorboating
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for NSFW content!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for NSFW content!

Click to collapse



Banned because I figured out what NSFW meant haha  Yeah....search safely lmao!  Didn't mean to get you in trouble.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I figured out what NSFW meant haha  Yeah....search safely lmao!  Didn't mean to get you in trouble.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I already went one too many clicks into the search!

The horrors!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I already went one too many clicks into the search!
> 
> The horrors!

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have known that if we were talking about boobs and then I brought up motorboating then you should have known that it was NSFW material haha Logic should have made that inference but I can only assume he is taking a crap 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should have known that if we were talking about boobs and then I brought up motorboating then you should have known that it was NSFW material haha Logic should have made that inference but I can only assume he is taking a crap
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because my brain wasn't wired properly this morning... woke up a little late


----------



## Vettesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because my brain wasn't wired properly this morning... woke up a little late

Click to collapse



Banned because xda app doesn't work in my NOOKcolor  and it is YOUR fault lol

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Vettesfan said:


> Banned because xda app doesn't work in my NOOKcolor  and it is YOUR fault lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a droid x, which means you support motorola 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you have a droid x, which means you support motorola
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not filming DroidXXX. Remember the rules... #34


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not filming DroidXXX. Remember the rules... #34

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me to remember the rules  I forget easily.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for telling me to remember the rules  I forget easily.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you should never forget rule #34 unless you want to be scarred for the rest of your online life.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you should never forget rule #34 unless you want to be scarred for the rest of your online life.

Click to collapse



Banned because I remember rule #34 

Double banned because I'm going to sleep  Goodnight Sakai.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I remember rule #34
> 
> Double banned because I'm going to sleep  Goodnight Sakai.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for going to sleep.

Sleep tight. Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for going to sleep.
> 
> Sleep tight. Don't let the bed bugs bite.

Click to collapse



Wow, I've never seen you two in here before.. BANNED. 


Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 9, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Wow, I've never seen you two in here before.. BANNED.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cool guy haha 

Sent from my Jaws Miui powered HD2


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Wow, I've never seen you two in here before.. BANNED.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm no. 3 here...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=783077


----------



## Vettesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm no. 3 here...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=783077

Click to collapse



Banned for inserting a link that takes me outside of the app


Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

Vettesfan said:


> Banned for inserting a link that takes me outside of the app
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using the app. I'm on the browser so I don't see why not...


----------



## Vettesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using the app. I'm on the browser so I don't see why not...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being on Android powered hardware

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

Vettesfan said:


> Banned for not being on Android powered hardware
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because my PC refuses to run Android.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because my PC refuses to run Android.

Click to collapse



Banned because if it refuses you must FORCE the PC to run android, or it gets defraged  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## angel18 (Mar 9, 2011)

These forums are very suitable for me because he has a high level of security and for those who violate the rules then he will close your account (BAN).


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

angel18 said:


> These forums are very suitable for me because he has a high level of security and for those who violate the rules then he will close your account (BAN).

Click to collapse



Banned for some shiz.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned for some shiz.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned from the bus

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned from the bus
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned cos I can't get home now XD.

Sent from a troll using the XDA App.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned cos I can't get home now XD.
> 
> Sent from a troll using the XDA App.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm home now ,
Sitting, eating and relaxing 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm home now ,
> Sitting, eating and relaxing
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a snorlax 

Double banned because I'm catching up mwahahaha!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a snorlax
> 
> Double banned because I'm catching up mwahahaha!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too thin to be a something!


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned for being a worm.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned for being a worm.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a computer virus


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned for being a trojan horse then.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned for being a trojan horse then.

Click to collapse



Banned for using horse condom.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using horse condom.

Click to collapse



Banned for whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!???


----------



## webstar1 (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!???

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning his randomness.

~Webstar1


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!???

Click to collapse



Baned because it has something to do with a horse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Baned because it has something to do with a horse

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping one 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping one
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



banned, for he carries the mark of da beest!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> banned, for he carries the mark of da beest!!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be a wiseass

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to be a wiseass
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because I didnt mean to skip one


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I didnt mean to skip one

Click to collapse



Banned because this guitar really sounds good 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for not eating this delicious halal Philly cheese steak and gyro form a place called Chili Pepper...and double ban for whatever crazy reason you'll come up to ban me with...

Click to collapse



Banned because what does halal have to do with this!?

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned because I explained that these two meals were halal from a place called Chili Pepper.....

Click to collapse



Banned because they are halal but not kosher
Double banned for eating in a place that uses a band name as its name 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## wish1510 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Banned because you are above me*

Banned because you contributed for this thread to 700+ pages.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having a good point...If I want kosher food there is an excellent Jewish restaurant close to down town that has some of the best Soup with matzah balls I've tried here or that bagel place in Kings Hwy in New York.....Banned for making me salivate!!

Click to collapse



Banned for eating when I'm hungry. 
Double banned because it's hard to find food these days.

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for eating when I'm hungry.
> Double banned because it's hard to find food these days.
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of Oliver Twist! 

Double banned because I'm getting my new phone when I get home! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reminding me of Oliver Twist!
> 
> Double banned because I'm getting my new phone when I get home!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for getting a new iPhone 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for hating

Click to collapse



Banned for stating that haters are gonna hate.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for hating

Click to collapse



Hell yeah  Banned because that reminds me of Dave Chapelle haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hell yeah  Banned because that reminds me of Dave Chapelle haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't find sakai when I need him.  

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned because you sound like a wife 





husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't find sakai when I need him.
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Unable to ban this guy since he speaks truth
> Pre-ban to whomever decides to ban him

Click to collapse



I can't ban him too..
Banned because it's funny 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can't ban him too..
> Banned because it's funny
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because if I were a mod I'd be banning those who ban me.
MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for excessive trolling....yes, I said it..there is such thing as excessive trolling
> Now, lets' wait and see what this
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm no spam king! Banned for speaking such false things! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Etrick (Mar 10, 2011)

Would you ban your mother with that mouth?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

> Would you ban your mother with that mouth?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I probably would....

 And I ban M_T_M because I was jus' playing homie haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I probably would....
> 
> And I ban M_T_M because I was jus' playing homie haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because today I was asked to choose to be a wise-ass or a jack-ass. I chose the latter because I get to go anal.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because today I was asked to choose to be a wise-ass or a jack-ass. I chose the latter because I get to go anal.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know why but for some reason me and you always talk about perverted things, wassup wit dat? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't know why but for some reason me and you always talk about perverted things, wassup wit dat?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because that proves we're not gay dudes


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that proves we're not gay dudes

Click to collapse



Banned because Maxey is 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Maxey is
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because that's why I seldom exchange banter with him... he's too fabulous!


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for saying he is 





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that's why I seldom exchange banter with him... he's too fabulous!

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for saying he is
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you started it 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you started it
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because there's nothing wrong with being fabulous... as long as you understand that I'll never wanna be as fabulous as you are.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Mar 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because there's nothing wrong with being fabulous... as long as you understand that I'll never wanna be as fabulous as you are.

Click to collapse



Banned because most people who refer to themselves as fabulous like boys. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned cuz I have a headache ..

Sent from my LG-P509 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Mar 10, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned cuz I have a headache ..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P509 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for whining. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for whining.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for

whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiii

Sorry, the reason was lost in the whine....


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for no reason at all.

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned for no reason at all.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not trying harder

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not trying harder
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because your phone is old school stuff 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your phone is old school stuff
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because your phone is a Samsung sh*t


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because his phone is a Samsung sh*t!





husam666 said:


> Banned because your phone is a Samsung sh*t

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because his phone is a Samsung sh*t!
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



Banned because his phone is a Samsung sh*t!


----------



## thechadhall (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because his phone is a Samsung sh*t!

Click to collapse



banned for using triple 6's in your username, but censoring the word "****"


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned because his phone is a Samsung s***





chad658eku said:


> banned for using triple 6's in your username, but censoring the word "****"

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because his phone is a Samsung s***
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because your phone is Samsung sh*t!

sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your phone is Samsung sh*t!
> 
> sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because it's WAY better than your POS  But I'll be modest and let you think your phone is anything close to mine 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's WAY better than your POS  But I'll be modest and let you think your phone is anything close to mine
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that my tp2 PMS's 
it's only a minor battery drain


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that my tp2 PMS's
> it's only a minor battery drain

Click to collapse



Banned for under-stating the battery drain!



Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned for under-stating the battery drain!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing anything about xdandroid

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing anything about xdandroid
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because it's still not true Android 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's still not true Android
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want to argue with you 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't want to argue with you
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for being passive, but it's okay  You're still my buddy haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being passive, but it's okay  You're still my buddy haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about mixing banning with personal relationships

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking about mixing banning with personal relationships
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because there will always be mixed emotions with anything you do if not, you're not human. You can't just express one emotion 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there will always be mixed emotions with anything you do if not, you're not human. You can't just express one emotion
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned for not txting back!!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not txting back!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for one way love 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for one way love
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because love has nothing to do with it...and I never got a text... For serious.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

banned because your pone didnt charge yesterday


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because your pone didnt charge yesterday

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called sms filter 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's called sms filter
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not even that... Maybe his vibrant is broken haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's not even that... Maybe his vibrant is broken haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that he has a vibrator 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying that he has a vibrator
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



banned for making me confirm that i did buy a vibrator !!!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for making me confirm that i did buy a vibrator !!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for using it 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying that he has a vibrator
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for hating just because the fastest your phone can go is 748 mhz, that is a g2 underclocked lmao 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for hating just because the fastest your phone can go is 748 mhz, that is a g2 underclocked lmao
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't f***ing care! 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't f***ing care!
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for being angry, chill homie! haha







-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being angry, chill homie! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



With this weather it's hard not to.

Banned for getting under my nerves

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being angry, chill homie! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned for saying homie....who are u?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for saying homie....who are u?

Click to collapse



Banned because I, am, THOR!! Gawd of thundah! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I, am, THOR!! Gawd of thundah!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because u are high


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because u are high

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't agree more

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because u are high

Click to collapse



Banned because I am only high on life haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am only high on life haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned for u are high on ass


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for u are high on ass

Click to collapse



Banned for that sentence makes no sense. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for u are high on ass

Click to collapse



Banned because he's fat, his ass is big, so being high on ass is normal to him 

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's fat, his ass is big, so being high on ass is normal to him
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



banned for insulting twitch haha


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for insulting twitch haha

Click to collapse



Banned because you are allowed and I'm not 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's fat, his ass is big, so being high on ass is normal to him
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of the high and horizontally challenged. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are allowed and I'm not
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because....I don't know, you're Husam think Of something haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....I don't know, you're Husam think Of something haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned :
Because I'm genius 
Because I'm an a$$
Because I'm nuts
Because I'm losing it
Because I'm growing up 
Because I'm an idiot

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned :
> Because I'm genius
> Because I'm an a$$
> Because I'm nuts
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because those sound like lyrics 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because those sound like lyrics
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because they're not!

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they're not!
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Then you're banned for being contradicting 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Then you're banned for being contradicting
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you asked for reasons, and now you don't like it :mad

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you asked for reasons, and now you don't like it :mad
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm picky, go figure haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm picky, go figure haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'm not a figure!   

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm not a figure!
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't ban! You should know the rules by now! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## taha198 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because I say so

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NhocCuteGirls (Mar 11, 2011)

Sooooooooooo..... I ban you for this thread....



Is that what is going on here? 

Did I do it correct?







good day.
__________________

Download Software


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you didn't ban! You should know the rules by now!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because rulez are made to be broken

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

NhocCuteGirls said:


> Sooooooooooo..... I ban you for this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you did haha 

Banned for doing it right/wrong for asking 

@Husam, banned for breaking rules...that's how Ericks are made haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, you did haha
> 
> Banned for doing it right/wrong for asking
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the new guy is a fake, I know it for sure.

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the new guy is a fake, I know it for sure.
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining how you know...! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not explaining how you know...!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because if I tell you I'll have to kill you 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if I tell you I'll have to kill you
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for making threats you can't keep  You can't kill me! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making threats you can't keep  You can't kill me!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can still eat ya 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can still eat ya
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because....you wouldn't dare! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....you wouldn't dare!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a fact, you're too good to be ea'en 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting a fact, you're too good to be ea'en
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Yes! Banned because I have never done wrong on xda haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes! Banned because I have never done wrong on xda haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you brought the flood 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because I just broke the little two-way banning sesh.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Banned because I just broke the little two-way banning sesh.

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking up a banning sesh between your superiors, know your place!  jk haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for breaking up a banning sesh between your superiors, know your place!  jk haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being my superior 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being my superior
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah, I am haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because yeah, I am haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you always laugh haha

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always laugh haha
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't take life too seriously, you'll get major ulcers  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you can't take life too seriously, you'll get major ulcers
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't stop the music Dx

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't stop the music Dx
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because the easiest way to stop anything is ripping out the power source 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the easiest way to stop anything is ripping out the power source
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't that's the point.

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't that's the point.
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because...what's it coming from?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...what's it coming from?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



My netbook, but the music got me, I'm too weak to stop it 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My netbook, but the music got me, I'm too weak to stop it
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't rip the battery out of your netbook? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you can't rip the battery out of your netbook?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I can but I'm weak , it's the effect of the music.
All in all you're just another brick in the wall.

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can but I'm weak , it's the effect of the music.
> All in all you're just another brick in the wall.
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because I love that song! Pink Floyd or Korn version? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I love that song! Pink Floyd or Korn version?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Pink floyd
Banned because I can't resist psychodelic rock 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Pink floyd
> Banned because I can't resist psychodelic rock
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm supposedly the high one...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Pink floyd
> Banned because I can't resist psychodelic rock
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting psychedelic-like without LSD. 

Whoa... why is there a pink elephant in my office?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for getting psychedelic-like without LSD.
> 
> Whoa... why is there a pink elephant in my office?

Click to collapse



Banned because I ate the elephant!  tasted like cotton candy! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I ate the elephant!  tasted like cotton candy!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because how would you feel if an elephant ate you 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because how would you feel if an elephant ate you
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because isn't it obvious? I would feel like a banana haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because isn't it obvious? I would feel like a banana haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't like to summon erick

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't like to summon erick
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because...no crap haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...no crap haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because, yeah. No crap. I just shat this morning.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because, yeah. No crap. I just shat this morning.

Click to collapse



Banned because no one wants to hear of your bowels haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no one wants to hear of your bowels haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I do 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I do
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because....that's gross, you shouldn't want to hear about someone else's bowel movements 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....that's gross, you shouldn't want to hear about someone else's bowel movements
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because doctors do. It's their job.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....that's gross, you shouldn't want to hear about someone else's bowel movements
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you should learn from your superiors 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should learn from your superiors
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because who is my superior....? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because who is my superior....?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because sakai is your superior in the real life 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sakai is your superior in the real life
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because if I'm superior, you can kiss my anterior 



p/s: Hope I didn't cause anyone to break out their dictionaries


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sakai is your superior in the real life
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because he isn't, we're equals.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he isn't, we're equals.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because he's older so yes he is, and I'm older than you so that makes me your superior too 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's older so yes he is, and I'm older than you so that makes me your superior too
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because if I'm superior, you can kiss my anterior 



p/s: Hope I didn't cause anyone to break out their dictionaries

/repost


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because if I'm superior, you can kiss my anterior
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for reposting that post haha  But in my eyes we are equals, what do you think Sakai buddy? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reposting that post haha  But in my eyes we are equals, what do you think Sakai buddy?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because all men are born equal. Couldn't say the same thing about women in the kitchen making me a sandwich.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because all men are born equal.

Click to collapse



Banned because their not, that's why I have more iq than any of you 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because all men are born equal. Couldn't say the same thing about women in the kitchen making me a sandwich.

Click to collapse



Banned for the sexist remark  As funny or true it may be...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the sexist remark  As funny or true it may be...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it be a joke.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it be a joke.

Click to collapse



Banned because you is da best 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you is da best
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because idolizing people is against your religion isn't it? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because idolizing people is against your religion isn't it? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because giving credit where it's due is normal courtesy in any culture/religion


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because idolizing people is against your religion isn't it? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know, I'm not that relegious guy 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because giving credit where it's due is normal courtesy in any culture/religion

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me something to agree with  Funny thing, I just enjoy arguing/debating.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for giving me something to agree with  Funny thing, I just enjoy arguing/debating.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the thread title: Above You!

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not following the thread title: Above You!
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



Banned because above can be construed as somewhere above or directly above.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not following the thread title: Above You!
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



Banned for being above me...happy? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being above me...happy?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for summoning the one the only: caaaaaaaaaaaaaptaain oooobvioooooouuusssse 

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because I just killed the great captain with captain redundancy! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I just killed the great captain with captain redundancy!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling retardency 

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for misspelling retardency
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



Banned for being a nancy.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a nancy.

Click to collapse



Banned for such horrible reason 

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a nancy.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Sue.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a Sue.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



CSB ban time:

I had a friend called Sumi, so whenever I see her, I'd ask her if her lawyer's around. 

Hint: Read her name out loud.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> CSB ban time:
> 
> I had a friend called Sumi, so whenever I see her, I'd ask her if her lawyer's around.
> 
> Hint: Read her name out loud.

Click to collapse



Haha lol,
Did she sue you? 

Banned because I have to sleep 

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Haha lol,
> Did she sue you?
> 
> Banned because I have to sleep
> ...

Click to collapse



Goodnight ban! Once more before I go  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Bloodflame (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Goodnight ban! Once more before I go
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned for making my spoon too big


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

Bloodflame said:


> banned for making my spoon too big

Click to collapse



Banned for having a big spoon


----------



## Marchief (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a big spoon

Click to collapse



Banned because the is no spoon

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## westicle (Mar 11, 2011)

Marchief said:


> Banned because the is no spoon
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because there really is a spoon, you just haven't spent enough time in off topic to see it yet

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

Marchief said:


> Banned because the is no spoon
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because:


----------



## westicle (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because:

Click to collapse



Banned for being slower than me

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

westicle said:


> Banned for being slower than me
> 
> Scent phrum mie fone!

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think anyone can be slower than you 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't think anyone can be slower than you : rolleyes:
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Emote fail BAN


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Emote fail BAN

Click to collapse



Technically it's a swype fail as always haha But yeah, really morning ban 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Technically it's a swype fail as always haha But yeah, really morning ban
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



2 P.M BAN!!


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok.. twitch and hussam definitely need to be banned from this thread! lol

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Ok.. twitch and hussam definitely need to be banned from this thread! lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's non of your business 
Double banned because how else do you think that I got 2,792 posts


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

Banner because were on tsunami alert 





husam666 said:


> Banned because it's non of your business
> Double banned because how else do you think that I got 2,792 posts

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banner because were on tsunami alert
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because we need to pray for Japan. 

I hope Godzilla doesn't wake up too soon...


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because f that were getting 7 foot waves over here 





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we need to pray for Japan.
> 
> I hope Godzilla doesn't wake up too soon...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because f that were getting 7 foot waves over here
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because they had 30 foot waves.


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because wow waves won't touch me, I'm in the valley miles from the bay 





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because they had 30 foot waves.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because wow waves won't touch me, I'm in the valley miles from the bay
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a lucky SOB. I'm banned too, for that matter


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for banning yourself therefore taking my ban from banning you.. 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a lucky SOB. I'm banned too, for that matter

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for banning yourself therefore taking my ban from banning you..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because get a room or something!


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because get a room or something!

Click to collapse



banned for hating on my ban


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for hating on my ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm in love with your bans


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm in love with your bans

Click to collapse



banned because that was  G_ first letter of alphabet _ Y


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because that was  G_ first letter of alphabet _ Y

Click to collapse



Banned because bans are females


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because bans are females

Click to collapse



Banned for your nonsensical ban  And if it wasn't for me and Husam (and partially Sakai) this thread would be dead haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your nonsensical ban  And if it wasn't for me and Husam (and partially Sakai) this thread would be dead haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot I was supposed to post here more often


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because I have not banned anyone today



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I forgot I was supposed to post here more often

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I have not banned anyone today

Click to collapse



Banned because you just did


----------



## muerteman (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you just did

Click to collapse



Banned for using that smiley 


Sent from my Ginger Tazz using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for using that smiley
> 
> 
> Sent from my Ginger Tazz using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not even smiling


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not even smiling

Click to collapse



Banned because the proper term is emote haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the proper term is emote haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned for being more obvious than captain obvious
nah that's getting old

anyway banned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the proper term is emote haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because the proper proper term is emoticon


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being more obvious than captain obvious
> nah that's getting old
> 
> anyway banned

Click to collapse



banned for being posting the same time as me


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned for being posting the same time as me

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a grammar Nazi


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being a grammar Nazi

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe I am


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because maybe I am

Click to collapse



Banned for doubting yourself


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for doubting yourself

Click to collapse



Banned because he's Maxey, when does he NOT doubt himself? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he's Maxey, when does he NOT doubt himself?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because when he got his laptop confiscated


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because when he got his laptop confiscated

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't think of any other time  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for talkijg about me  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for talkijg about me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe we're talking about another Maxey...who got his laptop taken. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because maybe we're talking about another Maxey...who got his laptop taken.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because he's lying, his headmaster is an apple fan and she took it


----------



## gregdalfonso (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone here is banned for making me waste my precious cell phone time on the crapper to read this!

Sent from my HTC Incredible using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because he's lying, his headmaster is an apple fan and she took it

Click to collapse



Banned because you told him it was a she! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you told him it was a she!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because my head teacher is a she... Lol

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because my head teacher is a she... Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because...you don't know what you're talking about haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...you don't know what you're talking about haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's luck o' the irish 
or because I'm the head of the intelligence


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's luck o' the irish
> or because I'm the head of the intelligence

Click to collapse



Banned because it's probably luck o' the irish 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey ban 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yay ban! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's probably luck o' the irish
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not believing in my powers, I can summon him you know


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not believing in my powers, I can summon him you know

Click to collapse



Banned because summoning him isn't a super power! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yay ban!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ga.... Nevermind 

Lay ban 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ga.... Nevermind
> 
> Lay ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Say....what ban?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Say....what ban?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



nirvana ban


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nirvana ban

Click to collapse



Banned because Kirk Cobane was very serious about not being a sell-out. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Kirk Cobane was very serious about not being a sell-out.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because its Kurt Cobain.
Double banned because he was murdered


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its Kurt Cobain.
> Double banned because he was murdered

Click to collapse



Banned because no, he shot himself in the face dude.

proof!: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_did_Kurt_Cobain_die 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no, he shot himself in the face dude.
> 
> proof!: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_did_Kurt_Cobain_die
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what they want you to think, he was murdered by the Illuminati


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's what they want you to think, he was murdered by the Illuminati

Click to collapse



Banned for being a CIA patsy. The illumati is not real. Shhhhhh........


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because the CIA doesn't exist haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the CIA doesn't exist haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for confusion. It's the NSA (no such agency) that doesn't exist


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the CIA doesn't exist haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because that's the MIB


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for confusion. It's the NSA (no such agency) that doesn't exist

Click to collapse



Banned for reading Digital Fortress.
and for reminding me that I should continue reading it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's the MIB

Click to collapse



Banned because they do so exist! I am a part of them 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because they do so exist! I am a part of them
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a secret


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for being Mediterranean International Banana..MIB
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you know what I am, now I have to kill you...or take you out to dinner 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for not doing both.....

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll do both, in some order...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'll do both, in some order...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for doing things in some order. Ninja bananas do things out of order (have you forgotten again   )

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for doing things in some order. Ninja bananas do things out of order (have you forgotten again   )
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because even sporadic order is still some order, or process, but out of order can still be some order, just not the intended order 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because even sporadic order is still some order, or process, but out of order can still be some order, just not the intended order
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for intending to do things (or processes) in or out of order. The order you intended to do these things is not the intended order that I intended to do them in scheeble weeble burp.


Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for intending to do things (or processes) in or out of order. The order you intended to do these things is not the intended order that I intended to do them in scheeble weeble burp.
> 
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be intending to do the things I was gonna do....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't be intending to do the things I was gonna do....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I was intending to do anything other than scare Sparky again 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking I was intending to do anything other than scare Sparky again
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because you scare that poor man to much haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you scare that poor man to much haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Banned for not wanting me to scare him. Its funny to see Sparky jump four feet in the air
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not wanting me to scare him. Its funny to see Sparky jump four feet in the air
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because you never recorded it as proof 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you never recorded it as proof
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not reminding too.. (I'll try to later 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not reminding too.. (I'll try to later
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because my head hurts I'll be on later but I figured I'd ban yo' sorry self one more time 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for leaving to do something.

Sent from my VEGAn-TAB-v1.0.0b5.1.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## werker123 (Mar 12, 2011)

banned for using tapatalk


----------



## scull2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for not using tapatalk .

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

scull2011 said:


> Banned for not using tapatalk .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned fore using taptalk *hypocryte ban*

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned fore using taptalk *hypocryte ban*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being delicious after being cooked and having cheese added! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being delicious after being cooked and having cheese added!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Banned for being delicious with ice cream!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being delicious with ice cream!

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me delicious! That's a little...fabulous haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for calling me delicious! That's a little...fabulous haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha  Banned because I loled


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Banned because I loled

Click to collapse



Banned because I passed gas...on the queen 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I passed gas...on the queen
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to learn you manners... like I did


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you need to learn you manners... like I did

Click to collapse



Banned because the good queen has no authority over me 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the good queen has no authority over me
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because... Obama does!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because... Obama does!

Click to collapse



Banned because he's just a retard....not a true man haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he's just a retard....not a true man haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you know this from looking in the mirror!!!    Heheeee


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because you know this from looking in the mirror!!!    Heheeee

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought we was cool?  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I thought we was cool?  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because we surely are, I just regressed momentarily


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because we surely are, I just regressed momentarily

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what I should do with my Nexus One...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## dezzadk (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't know what I should do with my Nexus One...

Click to collapse



Banned because I voted in a dictator ..


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

dezzadk said:


> Banned because I voted in a dictator ..

Click to collapse



Banned because you voted for Castro? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you voted for Castro?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting Castro is bad.

(He IS bad, don't suggest. )

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for suggesting Castro is bad.
> 
> (He IS bad, don't suggest. )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't suggesting I was asking who he voted for haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wasn't suggesting I was asking who he voted for haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're suggesting I was wrong.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you're suggesting I was wrong.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are wrong! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you are wrong!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



BANNED BECAUSE I KNOW THAT. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I KNOW THAT.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should probably calm down before you blow a fuse in your head haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should probably calm down before you blow a fuse in your head haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming he hasn't already done that.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for assuming he hasn't already done that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because your username reminds me of a disease 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned cause you sound like a germaphobe


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 13, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned cause you sound like a germaphobe

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't know you could hear someones post.. or his phobia.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't know what I should do with my Nexus One...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you know that you should give it to me , we've been through this earlier 



Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I didn't know you could hear someones post.. or his phobia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because bans are *NOT* Posts 

double ban because I almost ate food that's been in the fridge for more than a month ago


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you know that you should give it to me , we've been through this earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban for not eating that valuable food.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Ban for not eating that valuable food.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because valuable food is rare


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because valuable food is rare

Click to collapse



Banned because... because... because because.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because... because... because because.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding like you're five years old


----------



## burnmatoaka (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sounding like you're five years old

Click to collapse



banned for blatant ageism.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

burnmatoaka said:


> banned for blatant ageism.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me learn 2 new words


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me learn 2 new words

Click to collapse



Banned because I knew them


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I knew them

Click to collapse



Banned because yes we can
if you reverse it, it will become: Thank you Satan


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yes we can
> if you reverse it, it will become: Thank you Satan

Click to collapse



Can we yes because banned


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Can we yes because banned

Click to collapse



Proof ban


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

burnmatoaka said:


> banned for blatant ageism.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting me.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Proof ban

Click to collapse



Banned for linking a ban.

(Didn't notice the page numbers. XD)

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for linking a ban.
> 
> (Didn't notice the page numbers. XD)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your fail  Double banned because I had to awake to my chemical romance 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your fail  Double banned because I had to awake to my chemical romance
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not being me by listening to Anamanaguchi all night.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not being me by listening to Anamanaguchi all night.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not listening to the GazettE


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not being me by listening to Anamanaguchi all night.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm happy being me and only me 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm happy being me and only me
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not .


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not .

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be 

Double banned for your low self esteem! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should be
> 
> Double banned for your low self esteem!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't steam myself


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't steam myself

Click to collapse



Banned for not using logic, go into a sauna!  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not using logic, go into a sauna!  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because that'll make me disappear, I'm too thin 

Double banned for being fat


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that'll make me disappear, I'm too thin
> 
> Double banned for being fat

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm only 145lbs! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm only 145lbs!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me use google calculator.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me use google calculator.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how much I weigh without a calculator 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing how much I weigh without a calculator
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a messed up SI units system


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have a messed up SI units system

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not my fault, I blame America.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's not my fault, I blame America.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because your president thanks satan in reverse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your president thanks satan in reverse

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care very much for my president. I think he's a tool.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't care very much for my president. I think he's a tool.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking the president is a tool. Heh. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't care very much for my president. I think he's a tool.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for reading my mind 

Don't do it again!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking the president is a tool. Heh.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking the president is a tool. Heh.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because is your Sparky on xda? 

@Husam banned because you didn't ban babydoll haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because is your Sparky on xda?
> 
> @Husam banned because you didn't ban babydoll haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I did, your banana brain is melting


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

@twitch  Banned because I went on the marketplace to look, saw a G2 for trade... was going to say but you'd already asked  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I did, your banana brain is melting

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking nanas brains can melt. They only explode.

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because is your Sparky on xda?
> 
> @Husam banned because you didn't ban babydoll haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking Sparky knows what xda even is...

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking nanas brains can melt. They only explode.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't answer my question haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking Sparky knows what xda even is...
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because...he doesn't?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you didn't answer my question haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking at the post above you...(it mentions Sparky)

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...he doesn't?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow.

Double banned for questioning her


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not looking at the post above you...(it mentions Sparky)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because this is mayhem.. woo hooo


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...he doesn't?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing I'm the only nerd, geek, whatever in my house. 


Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is mayhem.. woo hooo

Click to collapse



Banned for joining the mayhem

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for joining the mayhem
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling us what tin cans you are using 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not telling us what tin cans you are using
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for asking about cans  (alpo cans XD  )

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not telling us what tin cans you are using
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't use the same brand


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't use the same brand

Click to collapse



Banned because my tins are Heinz  what are yours? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because my tins are Heinz  what are yours?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't use tin cans.

this is the 21st century we use smoke.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't use tin cans.
> 
> this is the 21st century we use smoke.

Click to collapse



Hahaha  Banned for not telling us whith what you create your smoke with 


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't use tin cans.
> 
> this is the 21st century we use smoke.

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't smoke here. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Banned for not telling us whith what you create your smoke with
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I use iPhones


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I use iPhones

Click to collapse



Banned because they burn very well haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I use iPhones

Click to collapse



Banned because that's just silly!!!


You can get much more smoke from an iPad 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that's just silly!!!
> 
> 
> You can get much more smoke from an iPad
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because iPad has less features so less smoke 

Double banned for blocking my FB account.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that's just silly!!!
> 
> 
> You can get much more smoke from an iPad
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using an iPad as a fire starter. Strap a bomb to it instead.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned because I didn't block you  my acount is currently disabled  


husam666 said:


> Banned because iPad has less features so less smoke
> 
> Double banned for blocking my FB account.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for using an iPad as a fire starter. Strap a bomb to it instead.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because if you strap all of the apple products together the extreme suckishness would create a black hole! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you strap all of the able products together the extreme suckishness would create a black hole!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I love you.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I didn't block you  my acount is currently disabled
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making the cops control your e-life


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I love you.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being g4y


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being g4y

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't want to have any mods on you now do you? Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making the cops control your e-life

Click to collapse



:'(



Banned for not seeing in the marketplace that twitch is selling his N1  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> :'(
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to unfortunately 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I need to unfortunately
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



We understand... have a good prom btw 

Banned for still not having a G2 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you don't want to have any mods on you now do you? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's gee four why


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's gee four why

Click to collapse



Banned because my eyes say otherwise haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my eyes say otherwise haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you need Vitamin A


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you need Vitamin A

Click to collapse



Banned because I am vitamin A! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am vitamin A!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you are potassium 
double banned for impersonating a carrot


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are potassium
> double banned for impersonating a carrot

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to eat dinner, I'll be back! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

good night ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night ban

Click to collapse



Good night hus... 

Banned for going to sleep at exactly 1am 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good night hus...
> 
> Banned for going to sleep at exactly 1am
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing my time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for knowing my time

Click to collapse



Haha banned because its the only persons I remeber because its +2  lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha banned because its the only persons I remeber because its +2  lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because



























BAM
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for congesting the thread! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned
Banned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

-_- 




Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned
> Banned
> Banned
> Banned
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me read the word banned 4172 times

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for making me read the word banned 4172 times
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because the best part is that you just doubled them by quoting me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the best part is that you just doubled them by quoting me

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not easy to scroll all that much on my phone! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because who summoned me??





twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's not easy to scroll all that much on my phone!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because who summoned me??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because Husam is the only one who summons you haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because its a ***** to  scroll trough my phone 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because Husam is the only one who summons you haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because its a ***** to  scroll trough my phone
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because that's why I yell at him for summoning you! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because you posted before me when I was typing.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you posted before me when I was typing.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being quick enough 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not being quick enough
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting my speed.

Self ban for playing Castlevania HD for eight and a half hours today.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for insulting my speed.
> 
> Self ban for playing Castlevania HD for eight and a half hours today.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself for playing an awesome game.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for banning yourself for playing an awesome game.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me like you more.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for making me like you more.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for liking a banana, which contains pot-ass-ium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for making me like you more.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a guy and that's a bad thing haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're a guy and that's a bad thing haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because... well... tennis players like to eat bananas.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... well... tennis players like to eat bananas.

Click to collapse



Banned because...where have you been? We've been worried sick haha jk  What's up? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Carcass.br (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned, because the topic title said it!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...where have you been? We've been worried sick haha jk  What's up?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It's the weekend... I was too busy... practise for an Easter play, church, laundry, etc. 

Gosh... I have a feeling that I'm busier on weekends if that even makes sense....



Carcass.br said:


> Banned, because the topic title said it!

Click to collapse



Boooooooring ban. On that note, you have been banned.

Sheesh... You need to be more creative


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's the weekend... I was too busy... practise for an Easter play, church, laundry, etc.
> 
> Gosh... I have a feeling that I'm busier on weekends if that even makes sense....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because if I think REALLY hard little green men fly out of my nose, and it's your fault! How creative is that for you? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if I think REALLY hard little green men fly out of my nose, and it's your fault! How creative is that for you? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Still bored.. :yawn: banned.

I think you guys are starting to lose the banning creativity you once had..


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if I think REALLY hard little green men fly out of my nose, and it's your fault! How creative is that for you? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Teehee... Banned for calling boogers little green men.

Giggity ensues



Scabes24 said:


> Still bored.. :yawn: banned.
> 
> I think you guys are starting to lose the banning creativity you once had..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't see you pulling your weight here...


----------



## Tribulattifather (Mar 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Still bored.. :yawn: banned.
> 
> I think you guys are starting to lose the banning creativity you once had..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Banned because I am using what's in your banner ^>^


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned because I am using what's in your banner ^>^

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the right emotiface

^.^


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't see you pulling your weight here...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't really pull my weight anywhere.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 14, 2011)

Tribulattifather said:


> Banned because I am using what's in your banner ^>^

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a smart man 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I don't really pull my weight anywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for not pulling your weight. 

p/s: Had a picture, but NSFW.


----------



## muerteman (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned for thinking about a NSFW photo in this thread.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for thinking about a NSFW photo in this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking about NSFW stuff.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not thinking about NSFW stuff.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me post this early.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for making me post this early.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's early for me too and no one is forcing me..it's just fun haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's early for me too and no one is forcing me..it's just fun haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for having no backbone.

Self ban for three hours of sleep and purple under eyes and my eyes feel like they're bleeding and I still have school. x.x

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for having no backbone.
> 
> Self ban for three hours of sleep and purple under eyes and my eyes feel like they're bleeding and I still have school. x.x
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because bananas rely on other methods to remain rigid


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because bananas rely on other methods to remain rigid

Click to collapse



Banned because I just ate a banana.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I just ate a banana.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for falling into the innuendo trap


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for falling into the innuendo trap

Click to collapse



Banned for not celebrating Pi Day.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not celebrating Pi Day.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a math nerd.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a math nerd.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a math nerd


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not being a math nerd

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a computer geek


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm a computer geek

Click to collapse



Banned because if you know computers you must know math...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you know computers you must know math...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate math


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I hate math

Click to collapse



Banned for hating math. Only I can hate math  

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for hating math. Only I can hate math
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a dictator


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a dictator

Click to collapse



Banned because only I can be a dictator  And you have failed! 

Double banned because you are too chivalrous when you ban Babydoll!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Dictator ban!! You are right comrade...there can only be one and...well, yeah

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me o_0

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## The El Guapo (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for confusing me o_0
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



banned for being confused


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 14, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> banned for being confused

Click to collapse



banned for thinking u r el guapo


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> banned for being confused

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused by confusion.  Stay sharp, or you're likely to get banned haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned for thinking u r el guapo

Click to collapse



Banned for banning my prey  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for preying on the weak.....MONSTER!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for your hypocrisy! I'm the monster?! No sir, YOU are the monster!  Plus, you're still my banana loving stalker haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being confused by confusion.  Stay sharp, or you're likely to get banned haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I gotz da wifis! 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I gotz da wifis!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called wife-eyes! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's called wife-eyes! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ok. Banned cuz I gotz wife-eyes!

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Banned cuz I gotz wife-eyes!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because....oh no! You stole some poor wifes eyes?! You're a monster! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....oh no! You stole some poor wifes eyes?! You're a monster!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I steal eyes (Sparky is one (monster) however
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking I steal eyes (Sparky is one (monster) however
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I think Salad fingers still scares me more....that stuff is twisted 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I think Salad fingers still scares me more....that stuff is twisted
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being scared of salad. 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being scared of salad.
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what I'm talking about, it's just warped haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing what I'm talking about, it's just warped haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned. I don't think I wanna know. Btw, I'm scared of salad. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I don't think I wanna know. Btw, I'm scared of salad.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because have you watched Salad fingers? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because have you watched Salad fingers?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



No. Banned for not telling me what the heck ur talking about.... 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Banned for not telling me what the heck ur talking about....
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a video (or series of videos persay) on youtube. They are just creepy. You gotta watch them! Become warped! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's a video (or series of videos persay) on youtube. They are just creepy. You gotta watch them! Become warped! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me yet another subscription to my already long list of YouTube subscriptions. Darn you! JK 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for giving me yet another subscription to my already long list of YouTube subscriptions. Darn you! JK
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think they come out with any new episodes.  Thank god haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't think they come out with any new episodes.  Thank god haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me watch old videos. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for making me watch old videos.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because classical movies are the best ones 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because classical movies are the best ones
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing old youtube videos with the classics 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for confusing old youtube videos with the classics
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I never said they were the same, I was simply stating a fact 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never said they were the same, I was simply stating a fact
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for stating facts. I prefer FUD.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for stating facts. I prefer FUD.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because that sounds like a unstable way to live haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that sounds like a unstable way to live haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It is. Banned for liking stability  XD

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It is. Banned for liking stability  XD
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm afraid of heights...another fact! 

Double banned because if you don't like stability then why do you have android phones?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm afraid of heights...another fact!
> 
> Double banned because if you don't like stability then why do you have android phones?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Android is special. Banned for letting Sparky call you names (He called you a bananibal) XD

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Android is special. Banned for letting Sparky call you names (He called you a bananibal) XD
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for stating another fact, we all know android is special! 

Well...Sparky gets scared by you all the time so that is punishment enough haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for stating another fact, we all know android is special!
> 
> Well...Sparky gets scared by you all the time so that is punishment enough haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It's almost time to scare Sparky again. Banned for not reminding me sooner. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's almost time to scare Sparky again. Banned for not reminding me sooner.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you never take video proof! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## amandadam (Mar 14, 2011)

Your banned for not being in a band on the run.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because you voted to not allow p0rn on YouTube. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you never take video proof! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I don't need proof. Although maybe I will videotape it. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I don't need proof. Although maybe I will videotape it.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you haha Fail babydoll! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you haha Fail babydoll!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Banned for pointing out that someone beat me to the ban in the banning thread.  I gotz to go make dinner now.
 Double banned for making me neglect my household responsibilities. 
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you haha Fail babydoll!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Gentleman ban


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for pointing out that someone beat me to the ban in the banning thread.  I gotz to go make dinner now.
> Double banned for making me neglect my household responsibilities.
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not my fault I'm such a unique individual haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Gentleman ban

Click to collapse



What's up ban haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What's up ban haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Sexy lady ban.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Sexy lady ban.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because...you're a lady? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because people try to copy me here


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people try to copy me here

Click to collapse



Banned because you said that clones were flattery! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you said that clones were flattery!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I didn't.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying, you so did when twitch152 was still trolling! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because I was checking how pregress was on daul booting... and you'd posted there... and I had the same breakfast as you & the other dude   Mind.Blown lol always wanted to put that 



> > Banned because I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I was checking how pregress was on daul booting... and you'd posted there... and I had the same breakfast as you & the other dude   Mind.Blown lol always wanted to put that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being unintelligible


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being unintelligible

Click to collapse



Banned because his post made complete sense 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being unintelligible

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what that means 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because I sense you are doubting me  haha 



twitch153 said:


> Banned because his post made complete sense
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I sense you are doubting me  haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for misinterpreting the post, there was no doubt. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because Yay! Lol... I wonder how many other people had frosted flakes 



twitch153 said:


> Banned for misinterpreting the post, there was no doubt.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Yay! Lol... I wonder how many other people had frosted flakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because frosted flakes is the sh!t 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because Captain Crunch is being killed. ;-;

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Captain Crunch is being killed. ;-;
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you never answered my questioning of your gender! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because... I think I'm out of frosted flakes  Dun dun duuuuun 



obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Captain Crunch is being killed. ;-;
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because... I think I'm out of frosted flakes  Dun dun duuuuun
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fatty! Fat a$$! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because... I think I'm out of frosted flakes  Dun dun duuuuun
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I just came from the mall, you could've asked


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day Haha 


Banned because I'm not fat  at all  also.. they were going to run out sometime 


twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a fatty! Fat a$$!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just came from the mall, you could've asked

Click to collapse



Damn.. wish I did... Banned for being at the mall at 12  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Breakfast is the most important meal of the day Haha
> 
> 
> Banned because I'm not fat  at all  also.. they were going to run out sometime
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I know! I saw the hat! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn.. wish I did... Banned for being at the mall at 12
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I came back at 23:30


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I came back at 23:30

Click to collapse



Banned because that's too late to be at a mall! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because they all close at like 9 or earlier hedre 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because they all close at like 9 or earlier hedre
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because that's about the same for me. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's about the same for me.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because restaurants and the super market opens till 12
Double banned because the cinema closes at 3 am I think


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because restaurants and the super market opens till 12
> Double banned because the cinema closes at 3 am I think

Click to collapse



Banned because you guys are freaking night owls! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because wooahh...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you guys are freaking night owls!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I saw SAW 3D at 12, and it ended at 2--2:30


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I saw SAW 3D at 12, and it ended at 2--2:30

Click to collapse



Banned because that movie came out a long time ago, and sucked something fierce.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that movie came out a long time ago, and sucked something fierce.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yeah I saw it earlier this year 

Banned because it was good


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I saw SAW 3D at 12, and it ended at 2--2:30

Click to collapse



Banned because walking home.. Alone.... After that wil have been scary


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because walking home.. Alone.... After that wil have been scary

Click to collapse



Banned because walking in my neighborhood alone is scary regardless of what time of day it is haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because walking home.. Alone.... After that wil have been scary

Click to collapse



Nah I was with my bro

Banned for knowing that we walked a long distance till we found a taxi


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nah I was with my bro
> 
> Banned for knowing that we walked a long distance till we found a taxi

Click to collapse



Haha twitch 



Banned because I know  I was there... Watching... In the trees... With my awesome trap to rip you and your bro to shreds.... Then you found a taxi though


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha twitch
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I know  I was there... Watching... In the trees... With my awesome trap to rip you and your bro to shreds.... Then you found a taxi though

Click to collapse



Banned because that's exactly why the cops took your laptop!  Attempted murder...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's exactly why the cops took your laptop!  Attempted murder...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha  banned because not murder.... Is a game  in which they happen to loose and die


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  banned because not murder.... Is a game  in which they happen to loose and die

Click to collapse



Banned because it's still an attempt at murder no matter what you call it...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's still an attempt at murder no matter what you call it...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not murder, it's more like stabbing


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not murder, it's more like stabbing

Click to collapse



Banned because that IS murder if they die! 

Plus all he said was that he was going to rip you to shreds...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that IS murder if they die!
> 
> Plus all he said was that he was going to rip you to shreds...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because that's why green day said:'I don't care if you don't'
so if he didn't care about me staying alive, why should I?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that IS murder if they die!
> 
> Plus all he said was that he was going to rip you to shreds...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for getting it wrong  the machine was going to.. To mich work for me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's why green day said:'I don't care if you don't'
> so if he didn't care about me staying alive, why should I?

Click to collapse



Banned because that sounded emo  Emo boy! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that sounded emo  Emo boy!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because pfff I'm not emo. 

where is the razor?, I want to cut my hands.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because pfff I'm not emo.
> 
> where is the razor?, I want to cut my hands.

Click to collapse



Banned because you cut your hands like a boss! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you cut your hands like a boss!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're my boss, that makes you emo too


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're my boss, that makes you emo too

Click to collapse



Banned because I may be your boss but that doesn't mean I have the same personality as you 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because... how's your battery doing? 



twitch153 said:


> Banned because I may be your boss but that doesn't mean I have the same personality as you
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because... how's your battery doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's charging 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh lol 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's charging
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Btw...




Banned 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh lol
> 
> Btw...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your brevity 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because I do, indeed, have a penis.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I do, indeed, have a penis.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it could be fake


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it could be fake

Click to collapse



Banned because it could indeed, which brings me to question a lot of things....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it could indeed, which brings me to question a lot of things....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you doubt your sexuality.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you doubt your sexuality.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that is the only thing I don't doubt 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that is the only thing I don't doubt
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for a confusing Pi day. We render dates as dd/mm/yyyy, so pi day will never exist for me. 

Yay for stupidly complicated maths!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for a confusing Pi day. We render dates as dd/mm/yyyy, so pi day will never exist for me.
> 
> Yay for stupidly complicated maths!

Click to collapse



Banned because pi is only good for one thing, being eaten 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because pi is only good for one thing, being eaten
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for ignorance.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because pi is only good for one thing, being eaten
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for eating pie that is divided by pi. Ha! (that didn't make sense did it?!?)

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for ignorance.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting quicker than me  I ban myself for double posting...


Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for posting quicker than me  I ban myself for double posting...
> 
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned for your masochism  haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your masochism  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for BDSM


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for BDSM

Click to collapse



Banned because that's NSFW 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's NWA
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up some rappers... I hate rap. Ask husam.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for bringing up some rappers... I hate rap. Ask husam.

Click to collapse



NSFW = Not safe for work 

Banned because I hate rap too. There's not much to that 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> NWA = Not work appropriate
> 
> Banned because I hate rap too. There's not much to that
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to use NSFW instead


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to use NSFW instead

Click to collapse



Banned because....I did, what are you talking about? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....I did, what are you talking about?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because a google search for NSFW is Not Safe For Work, while NWA is Niggaz With Attitude.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because a google search for NSFW is Not Safe For Work, while NWA is Niggaz With Attitude.

Click to collapse



Banned for being racist.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because a google search for NSFW is Not Safe For Work, while NWA is Niggaz With Attitude.

Click to collapse



Banned because that made me lol 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being racist.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not racist! They named themselves that, so technically if it's racist then the group is a bunch of enablers 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being racist.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using the XDA app to circumvent the 10char system. Evidence from elsewhere.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using the XDA app to circumvent the 10char system. Evidence from elsewhere.

Click to collapse



Banned because I do the same thing 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I do the same thing
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because he did it blatantly and waaaaay to often.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he did it blatantly and waaaaay to often.

Click to collapse



Banned because....reality tv is horrible for the mind.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he did it blatantly and waaaaay to often.

Click to collapse



Banned for yelling at me, the signature makes problems easier.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....reality tv is horrible for the mind.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR POSTING BEFORE ME *rage*

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned. 

For the simplest of reasons; 

*you being banned*; means that the rest of us can !finally! start that _awesome secret pizza party_ we've been planning for MONTHS behind your back. (you're not invited btw)

YAY!!!

Jokes on you sucka!

eol


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> Banned.
> 
> For the simplest of reasons;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I used your hd2 rom when I still had it.  Kudos! And....pizza party?! Where?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> hd2 ... when I still had it.

Click to collapse



banned.. cause you got rid of ur hd2. 

unbanned.. " Kudos! And....pizza party?! Where?! "

 no pizza party


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> banned.. cause you got rid of ur hd2.
> 
> unbanned.. " Kudos! And....pizza party?! Where?! "
> 
> no pizza party

Click to collapse



Banned because I needed more stability and native android  

But I still suggest your roms to my step father, who owns an hd2 

Also banned for teasing me with a nonexistent pizza party 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I needed more stability and native android
> 
> But I still suggest your roms to my step father, who owns an hd2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being soooo easy to tease. Man up and take what you want


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being soooo easy to tease. Man up and take what you want

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 23:34 it's too late for pizza now  But I do want pizza.......I think I'll buy some tomorrow! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's 23:34 it's too late for pizza now  But I do want pizza.......I think I'll buy some tomorrow!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not having 24 hours pizza.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not having 24 hours pizza.

Click to collapse



Banned because even if we did have them I wouldn't want massive bowel distress like yourself 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned.  For having


twitch153 said:


> ...massive bowel distress...

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> Banned.  For having

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm heading off to sleep. Feel free to join us again twas fun 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm heading off to sleep. Feel free to join us again twas fun
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Good night ban


----------



## muerteman (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because I really should go to bed.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I really should go to bed.

Click to collapse



Banned because you should probably listen to your own suggestions. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should probably listen to your own suggestions.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I think he did... lulz


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I think he did... lulz

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he did...look at his user name...obviously he is dead 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking he did...look at his user name...obviously he is dead
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz... Just realized that muerte means death in Spanish 

p/s: I am multi-lingual, just not Spanish-multi-lingual


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because your smarter than the average American.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because your smarter than the average American.

Click to collapse



Banned because he's not American 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because I am not American too



twitch153 said:


> Banned because he's not American
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse


----------



## muerteman (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because "Welcome to America, we speak American."


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned for being muerte!





muerteman said:


> Banned because "Welcome to America, we speak American."

Click to collapse





HTC Vision Baby


----------



## muerteman (Mar 15, 2011)

banned for thinking i can't still ban from the grave.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

muerteman said:


> banned for thinking i can't still ban from the grave.

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of Halo 2 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Overstew (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reminding me of Halo 2
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone reminding us of the xbox's glory days. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Overstew said:


> Banned for banning someone reminding us of the xbox's glory days.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because...I still play Halo 2  ODST isn't as good! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...I still play Halo 2  ODST isn't as good!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm listening to Miley Cyrus and I don't know why. Damn you Dave Days


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm listening to Miley Cyrus and I don't know why. Damn you Dave Days

Click to collapse



Banned because that made me lose a little respect for you haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that made me lose a little respect for you haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because she's good 

I'm just missing the ol' days


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned cos I farted. Loudly.

Sent from a troll using the XDA App.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned cos I farted. Loudly.
> 
> Sent from a troll using the XDA App.

Click to collapse



Banned because you truly are the troll of xda haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you truly are the troll of xda haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because no, he's just the xda fool


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no, he's just the xda fool

Click to collapse



Banned because that is a requirement of being a troll. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that is a requirement of being a troll.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Y u so banned? U mad, bro?

(Switching it up!)

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Y u so banned? U mad, bro?
> 
> (Switching it up!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to fix something that isn't broken! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for trying to fix something that isn't broken!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for me watching Glee / The Bachelor / reading Twilight (AKA for thinking I'm gay)

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for me watching Glee / The Bachelor / reading Twilight (AKA for thinking I'm gay)
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should never admit to any of those things! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should never admit to any of those things!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because sensitivity gets you laid!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for realizing that my "no homo" ban has been neglected by you
> No homo

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping me.

START AT MY PREVIOUS POST

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for skipping me.
> 
> START AT MY PREVIOUS POST
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling needy haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for feeling needy haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing I was serious about sensativity equaling sex.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not realizing I was serious about sensativity equaling sex.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it can also put you smack dap in the friends corner 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not realizing I was serious about sensativity equaling sex.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think you are getting laid much. Sensitive prick. That'll only get you so far. Then they think you are gay. Also:
http://www.suberize.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/give-that-*****-a-crystal1.jpg


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't think you are getting laid much. Sensitive prick. That'll only get you so far. Then they think you are gay. Also:
> http://www.suberize.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/give-that-*****-a-crystal1.jpg

Click to collapse



Banned because that picture got me in trouble on the phone haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that picture got me in trouble on the phone haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving that ***** a crystal!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not giving that ***** a crystal!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because she don't get no crystal! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because she don't get no crystal!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying a crystal.

Self ban for continuing to play CVHD constantly. Grinding my subs... is a *****. Want VAL/CS, but I'm too lazy. XD

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not buying a crystal.
> 
> Self ban for continuing to play CVHD constantly. Grinding my subs... is a *****. Want VAL/CS, but I'm too lazy. XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because them ****s are expensive! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because them ****s are expensive!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you can give her carbonite encased in sculpted wood:


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you can give her carbonite encased in sculpted wood:

Click to collapse



Banned for being a genius. "Baby, this could have been a diamond!"

Self ban for being the only Castlevania nerd.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being a genius. "Baby, this could have been a diamond!"
> 
> Self ban for being the only Castlevania nerd.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should say:

"Baby, I'm investing in your future. Soon, this will become a diamond!"


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you should say:
> 
> "Baby, I'm investing in your future. Soon, this will become a diamond!"

Click to collapse



Banned because you're investing in a future that may end!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you're investing in a future that may end!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



*Sexist alert - do not read if you can't take a joke*

Banned because the investment is solid as long as she stays in the kitchen and don't write anything


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 16, 2011)

*Omg wait! So banned!*

*EDIT:*hey.... is it me or isnt  ^^^ THAT POST ^^^ a 
doublepost=x

if $doublepost = 1;
then 
    echo "um...... banned! for double posting the same "banned";
else
    echo "nevermind. self ban";
fi;
/EDIT
=================================


okay dam yo. this UGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH i cant believe it.

1. banned for getting away (SO QUICKLY) from the topic mylie cyrus.
2. banned for losing respect for the guy that was listening to her sing.
3. banned for not being direct friends with mylie cyrus or a friend of a friend that could EASILY bump into her at a party or 'other' event.
4. banned for not BEING mylie cyrus, (which would have perma unbanned you for life - AND made you; mylie cyrus, one of the most gorgeous female xda nerds alive)
5. banned for OBVIOUSLY not having watched SNL lately and had your jaw drop to the floor from her amazing...... "talents".  and finally,
6. self banned. (so the guy below me cant ban me  ) for writing a multi-ban  post, and .... posting about mylie cyrus.

BAM


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> *EDIT:*hey.... is it me or isnt  ^^^ THAT POST ^^^ a
> doublepost=x
> 
> if $doublepost = 1;
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned the Miley Cyrus fanboy.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> *EDIT:*hey.... is it me or isnt  ^^^ THAT POST ^^^ a
> doublepost=x
> 
> if $doublepost = 1;
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that coding was java or html...?  My coding is rusty haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned the Miley Cyrus fanboy.

Click to collapse



Banned because I wonder what a boy made of fans would look like...? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wonder what a boy made of fans would look like...?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't immediately think of Legion from Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin. (Google it if you haven't seen him)

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you didn't immediately think of Legion from Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin. (Google it if you haven't seen him)
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I still have the original Castlevania for the Nintendo, be jealous haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I still have the original Castlevania for the Nintendo, be jealous haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because Super Castlevania IV was better. 

Double ban because Dawn of Sorrow has been the best Castlevania yet.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Super Castlevania IV was better.
> 
> Double ban because Dawn of Sorrow has been the best Castlevania yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have school tomorrow so I'm going to sleep haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have school tomorrow so I'm going to sleep haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm slaving away in the office


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm slaving away in the office

Click to collapse



Banned because I should be sleeping but am instead reading Mostly Harmless by Douglas Adams.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I should be sleeping but am instead reading Mostly Harmless by Douglas Adams.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a bookworm. I miss those times...


----------



## muerteman (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned for having a sense of regret.


----------



## lossderks (Mar 16, 2011)

*muerteman *! You are banned for having 94 posts!


----------



## muerteman (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because you questioned my authority.


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 16, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because you questioned my authority.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming you have any authority to begin with.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for assuming you have any authority to begin with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for authorizing the ban.


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for authorizing the ban.

Click to collapse



Right back at you ban!

Double ban for confirming that you're under my authority. 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Right back at you ban!
> 
> Double ban for confirming that you're under my authority.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because:


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because:

Click to collapse



Banned for finding a picture for everything. Im starting to wonder if you have an "images for everything" folder on your desktop or if you're one of us (us = people that understand how to search).


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for finding a picture for everything. Im starting to wonder if you have an "images for everything" folder on your desktop or if you're one of us (us = people that understand how to search).
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because it is a combination of photographic memory and http://www.google.com.my/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi

Polish up your google-fu, it impresses clueless chicks.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is a combination of photographic memory and http://www.google.com.my/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi
> 
> Polish up your google-fu, it impresses clueless chicks.

Click to collapse



Banned because being able to search on google...should never be a skill. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because being able to search on google...should never be a skill.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you never met a skip tracer.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you never met a skip tracer.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because of this:






-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh.

Self ban because I am literally running Castlevania levels in my head, thinking how to get better times. /nerd

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for making me laugh.
> 
> Self ban because I am literally running Castlevania levels in my head, thinking how to get better times. /nerd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



<?
echo "you're double banned";
?>


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> <?
> echo "you're double banned";
> ?>

Click to collapse



Banned for using code.

Banned again for using code that doesn't embed.

Triple banned for banning me.

And if you don't ban me, you're banned. Catch 22, *****.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## muerteman (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned cause atleast we are both banned now.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned cause atleast we are both banned now.

Click to collapse



Banned because this banning circle is vicious  But it shall never end!


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this banning circle is vicious  But it shall never end!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a f***ing Mobius strip, not a circle!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it's a f***ing Mobius strip, not a circle!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because twitch doesn't lie


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because twitch doesn't lie

Click to collapse



Banned because...wow....I really haven't lied in a LONG time


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...wow....I really haven't lied in a LONG time

Click to collapse



Banned for lying you lie down


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lying you lie down

Click to collapse



Banned because right now in my last few weeks of computer science, we are "learning" what GUI is...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because right now in my last few weeks of computer science, we are "learning" what GUI is...

Click to collapse



Banned for not learning what does the S stand for


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not learning what does the S stand for

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Jonathan_m84 (Mar 16, 2011)

You guys uave too much time, go find yourselves a job!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jonathan_m84 said:


> You guys uave too much time, go find yourselves a job!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't get a job, I have bad communication skills


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

Jonathan_m84 said:


> You guys uave too much time, go find yourselves a job!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being a ****.

@Husan Banned for being depressing.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being a ****.
> 
> @Husan Banned for being depressing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for getting depressed by me 
Double banned because I'm always either happy or angry (no gray areas)

Triple banned because it's Husam with an M not N


----------



## muerteman (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because spelling is over rated


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because spelling is over rated

Click to collapse



Banned because spelling is easy with swype haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because spelling is easy with swype haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because spelling is easier with google chrome


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because spelling is easier with google chrome

Click to collapse



Banned because the idea of a laptop based solely on google chrome and web browsing is a horrible idea! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the idea of a laptop based solely on google chrome and web browsing is a horrible idea!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



bvfdsasdfghnnnnnhgred bgfredcxsasdfghuuhgfdswe tghuiufds iuytds wdfghgfdsasdft swertyuiopoijng dfguuihgfd tyuio mnhgfre

it should say: Banned because this is what swyping did to me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because that must mean you don't know how to spell 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that must mean you don't know how to spell
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because my spelling is always perfect


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my spelling is always perfect

Click to collapse



Banned because I got my new phone case! Yay! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got my new phone case! Yay!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because cases are for old people


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because cases are for old people

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring about your phone enough to case it (Unless you consider duct tape a case )

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not caring about your phone enough to case it (Unless you consider duct tape a case )
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for mocking the disability of my phone, you are a horrible person


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mocking the disability of my phone, you are a horrible person

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm thirty minutes from playing Castlevania.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm thirty minutes from playing Castlevania.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot to ban Husam so I need to make up for lost daylight...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I forgot to ban Husam so I need to make up for lost daylight...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for sucking.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for sucking.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for failing! I don't suck, I'm just massively tired 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for sucking.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for licking


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for licking

Click to collapse



Banned because you say I'M the pervert? :rolleyes

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you say I'M the pervert? :rolleyes
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody here is


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everybody here is

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not knowing

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not telling me

Click to collapse



Banned for not asking 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not asking
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for promising


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for promising

Click to collapse



Banned because he asked me to promise 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he asked me to promise
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for completing your sentence


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for completing your sentence

Click to collapse



Banned because that ban was poop! 

Double banned because your emoticon is constipated 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that ban was poop!
> 
> Double banned because your emoticon is constipated
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because of this


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because of this

Click to collapse



Banned because I see you changed back to your original icon 

Double banned because: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I see you changed back to your original icon
> 
> Double banned because:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I love that icon 

double banned because cats taste like children and chicken


----------



## MUNDO23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is this like Aforum? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

MUNDO23 said:


> Is this like Aforum?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



No it's a thread 

Banned for not comprehending this little game of ours 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No it's a thread
> 
> Banned for not comprehending this little game of ours
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because he's a she 

(notice the like )


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's a she
> 
> (notice the like )

Click to collapse



Banned because....where is your proof?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....where is your proof?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



proof! we ain't need no steenkin' proof!!! banned!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> proof! we ain't need no steenkin' proof!!! banned!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because your lack of proof disturbs me! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your lack of proof disturbs me!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for withholding proof to the contrary!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned for withholding proof to the contrary!

Click to collapse



Banned because my proof is that there is no proof! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for disturbing the twitching 'nana......

Click to collapse



Banned because that reminds me of a bear 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that reminds me of a bear
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for bearing him


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for bearing him

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me, whose lead banner now? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because ur all a bunch of wankers.............


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not telling me, whose lead banner now?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's me, me, me and me too 



Smartenup said:


> Banned because ur all a bunch of wankers.............

Click to collapse



Banned for wanking a bunch


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's me, me, me and me too
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for wanking a bunch

Click to collapse



Banned for wanking bunches of wankers....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## GhostZini (Mar 16, 2011)

Ba-ba-ba-ba banned in tha U.S.A!! 

meXdroid Ghost Chilli


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

GhostZini said:


> Ba-ba-ba-ba banned in tha U.S.A!!
> 
> meXdroid Ghost Chilli

Click to collapse



Banned because I live in the Usa too! You're not special haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MUNDO23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because my balls r itching jajajaja

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

MUNDO23 said:


> Banned because my balls r itching jajajaja
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because no one wants to hear of your juevos! 

Double banned because there is my proof! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

GhostZini said:


> Ba-ba-ba-ba banned in tha U.S.A!!
> 
> meXdroid Ghost Chilli

Click to collapse



My A$$ ban 
Double banned for watching slc punk



twitch153 said:


> Banned because no one wants to hear of your juevos!
> 
> Double banned because there is my proof!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to see itchy balls


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My A$$ ban
> Double banned for watching slc punk
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because no one said anything about wanting to see balls.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no one said anything about wanting to see balls.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you wanted proof


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you wanted proof

Click to collapse



Banned because I never said I wanted to SEE the proof.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never said I wanted to SEE the proof.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you always do


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always do

Click to collapse



Banned because my anus is bleeding!  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my anus is bleeding!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want proof


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't want proof

Click to collapse



Banned because you never watched rejected cartoons 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

Low battery ban 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned because of this


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Low battery ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Charging battery ban haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Charging battery ban haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



nighty ban


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Goodnight senor ban! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned cause its not even late 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because it is in Jordan 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it is in Jordan
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's early morning in Japan!


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because it's early morning in Japan!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's only nine here in Buffalo.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it's only nine here in Buffalo.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you live in Buffalo too?!  Do I know you? Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you live in Buffalo too?!  Do I know you? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I dunno, I just moved to Hamburg nine months ago!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I dunno, I just moved to Hamburg nine months ago!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for staying in the home of the Hamburger.


----------



## Nsandhu23 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for staying in the home of the Hamburger.

Click to collapse



Banned for using 4eva. Forever! 

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nsandhu23 said:


> Banned for using 4eva. Forever!
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using a HERO! Forever! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for using a HERO! Forever!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason other than for the sake of banning!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for no reason other than for the sake of banning!

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be more creative then that! Haha Why must I yell at noobs for not being able to come up with a decent ban? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should be more creative then that! Haha Why must I yell at noobs for not being able to come up with a decent ban?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because they can't triforce. Lol at newfags


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because they can't triforce. Lol at newfags

Click to collapse



Banned because Zelda was an amazing game 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Zelda was an amazing game
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing me.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because they can't triforce. Lol at newfags

Click to collapse



Banned for doubting me.
▲
 ▲ ▲​


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for doubting me.
> ▲
> ▲ ▲​

Click to collapse



Banned because the triforce isn't straight! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the triforce isn't straight!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for jumping a ton of posts.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the triforce isn't straight!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



                                  Fixed!
Shark says BANNED.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for jumping a ton of posts.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have been on and off of xda haha 

@Other guy banned because I like the shark! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for making me look at a photo 
Also banned for posting at the same time as me 
Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 17, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for making me look at a photo
> Also banned for posting at the same time as me
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the post you're referring to, even though I know it is mine.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being quicker than me!


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being quicker than me!

Click to collapse



Banned for overspeaking. (+3000 posts in 1y1m! At my rate, I will only have 175 by this time next year)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for overspeaking. (+3000 posts in 1y1m! At my rate, I will only have 175 by this time next year)

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't even realize how many posts I had! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I didn't even realize how many posts I had!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone without a SD card slot.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for having a phone without a SD card slot.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a legitimate banning reason.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for having a legitimate banning reason.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I actually don't mind not having a sd card  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for having a legitimate banning reason.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the BACK-AND-FORTH message chain


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for breaking the BACK-AND-FORTH message chain

Click to collapse



Banned because I started it again! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I started it again!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to go to bed now. G'night.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I need to go to bed now. G'night.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be able to stay up later! But goodnight.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for telling him what he can and cannot do

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should be able to stay up later! But goodnight.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for having a banana staying up.

If your banana stays up for more than 4 hours, please refer to a certified medical professional.


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a banana staying up.
> 
> If your banana stays up for more than 4 hours, please refer to a certified medical professional.

Click to collapse



Banned for making a [very funny] Viagra joke. I wish I didnt have school in the morning, I could continue this forever.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for making a [very funny] Viagra joke. I wish I didnt have school in the morning, I could continue this forever.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am sakai4eva. And eva. And eva. And eva.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I am sakai4eva. And eva. And eva. And eva.

Click to collapse



Banned4eva. And eva. And eva. And eva.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned4eva. And eva. And eva. And eva.

Click to collapse



No.... nooooooooooooooooooooooo

Cursed Sword of 666!!!!

I ban yoooooouuuuuuuuu


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No.... nooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Cursed Sword of 666!!!!
> 
> I ban yoooooouuuuuuuuu

Click to collapse



How dare you ban me 

I dub thee Banned


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> How dare you ban me
> 
> I dub thee Banned

Click to collapse



Never Free
Never Me
So I dub thee BANNED
You labeled me
I'll label you
So I dub thee BANNED 
Never Free
Never Me
So I dub thee BANNED
You labeled me
I'll label you
So I dub thee BANNED
Never Free
Never Me
So I dub thee BANNED

Are you BANNED too?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Never Free
> Never Me
> So I dub thee BANNED
> You labeled me
> ...

Click to collapse



All in all you're just a banned brick in the wall(or toilet )


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> All in all you're just a banned brick in the wall(or toilet )

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't Pink Floyd, and I'm having a Chicken Finger sub! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this isn't Pink Floyd, and I'm having a Chicken Finger sub!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for eating submarines 
Watch out for the torpedoes


----------



## xlGmanlx (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for trying to have your pudding without eating your meat


husam666 said:


> All in all you're just a banned brick in the wall(or toilet )

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for trying to have your pudding without eating your meat

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't need no education.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we don't need no education.

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't need no drug control 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we don't need no drug control
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because we need to keep talking


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we need to keep talking

Click to collapse



Banned because we never stopped..as long as words are exchanging we are talking 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we never stopped..as long as words are exchanging we are talking
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because My brother takes all the picks with him and now i had to cut a card to make a pick out of it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because My brother takes all the picks with him and now i had to cut a card to make a pick out of it

Click to collapse



Banned because every great guitarist should have their own special pick! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because every great guitarist should have their own special pick!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm more like a drummer


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm more like a drummer

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going into school, little drummer boy. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm going into school, little drummer boy.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I came home from that an hour ago


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm going into school, little drummer boy.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I am too! Yay. Wait... school. No yay.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I came home from that an hour ago

Click to collapse



Banned for faster posting and for getting out of school already.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for still being in highschool


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for still being in highschool

Click to collapse



Banned for your parents having sex before ours.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for your parents having sex before ours.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be banning in school 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't be banning in school
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I did all my work.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Dirk (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I did all my work.

Click to collapse



There is always more work that could be done. Banned for being bone-idle


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> There is always more work that could be done. Banned for being bone-idle

Click to collapse



Banned for always working, you need to get some rest


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for always working, you need to get some rest

Click to collapse



Banned for stopping him.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for stopping him.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for becoming a banning addict, welcome to the club


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for becoming a banning addict, welcome to the club

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting I have a problem I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM I DON'T NEED HELP OKAY

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for suggesting I have a problem I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM I DON'T NEED HELP OKAY
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because denial is the first sign of having a problem 
Double banned because I did not offer help


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because denial is the first sign of having a problem
> Double banned because I did not offer help

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a Castlevania addict!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not being a Castlevania addict!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't even know what that is

sent from my something using i forgot what


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't even know what that is
> 
> sent from my something using i forgot what

Click to collapse



Banned because I stopped liking you.

Wiki it, play it on the NES (Castlevania), SNES (Super Castlevania IV), the Genesis (Castlevania Bloodlines), PSX (Castlevania Symphony of the Night), DS (Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow), PSP (Castlevania Dracula X Chronicles), GBA (Castlevania Aria of Sorrow), GB (Castlevania Adventures)... I <3 it.

Imagine 2D Metroid... with whips and zombies and Dracula and other crazy ****.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I stopped liking you.
> 
> Wiki it, play it on the NES (Castlevania), SNES (Super Castlevania IV), the Genesis (Castlevania Bloodlines), PSX (Castlevania Symphony of the Night), DS (Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow), PSP (Castlevania Dracula X Chronicles), GBA (Castlevania Aria of Sorrow), GB (Castlevania Adventures)... I <3 it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't like people. What's up with that?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you don't like people. What's up with that?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning me.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you don't like people. What's up with that?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



you are banned girl


----------



## JimmyMcGee (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you are banned girl

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules.
(You did not ban the person above you!!)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

JimmyMcGee said:


> Banned for not following the rules.
> (You did not ban the person above you!!)

Click to collapse



You're banned because you corrected Husam... Congrats haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're banned because you corrected Husam... Congrats haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for exaggerating


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for exaggerating

Click to collapse



You're banned for not explaining how I'm exaggerating. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're banned for not explaining how I'm exaggerating.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you always want details


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always want details

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that's bad.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for saying that's bad.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it's good


----------



## ceesheim (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because I wanted to


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

ceesheim said:


> Banned because I wanted to

Click to collapse



Banned because for a mod you should do better


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because for a mod you should do better

Click to collapse



Banned because he's an excellent mod.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because he's an excellent mod.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd be an awesome mod! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'd be an awesome mod!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll be better


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'll be better

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not even close to the truth. I'm already more awesome than you! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's not even close to the truth. I'm already more awesome than you!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not being mature enough, see you turned this into a fight


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being mature enough, see you turned this into a fight

Click to collapse



Banned for your word play, I didn't make it a fight, just banter 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 17, 2011)

Both banned because not any of you will be a good Mod



twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'd be an awesome mod!

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Banned because I'll be better

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Both banned because not any of you will be a good Mod

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking dreams, that's dangerous business homie. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Both banned because not any of you will be a good Mod

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 2 persons in one ban


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning 2 persons in one ban

Click to collapse



Banned because he can do that, he's a mod haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he can do that, he's a mod haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I still can spam you


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I still can spam you

Click to collapse



Banned because I can still black list you 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can still black list you
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can use another email


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can use another email

Click to collapse



Banned because that's stalking. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's stalking.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's more like spamming


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned again both of you for being my favorite spammers around the borad


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's more like spamming

Click to collapse



Banned for cyber stalking! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned again both of you for being my favorite spammers around the borad

Click to collapse



Banned for your sarcasm! I knows it when I sees it! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned says the guy with 14,500 posts


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned says the guy with 14,500 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because that almost made no sense haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that almost made no sense haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because ORB spams all of xda he has 13,500 posts


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because he's a mod! They have unlimited power! You should have learned that by now! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he's a mod! They have unlimited power! You should have learned that by now!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because their powers are limited  but admins on the other side have very unlimited powers


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because their powers are limited  but admins on the other side have very unlimited powers

Click to collapse



Banned because aren't there only a few of those on xda?! They are like myths! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because aren't there only a few of those on xda?! They are like myths!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being mistaken with xda girls


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being mistaken with xda girls

Click to collapse



Banned because: 







-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me nightmares


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving me nightmares

Click to collapse



Banned because that was funny! I hope you enjoy those nightmares 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that was funny! I hope you enjoy those nightmares
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think I will


----------



## muerteman (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because you doubted twitches choice of your nightmare

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because you doubted twitches choice of your nightmare
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you've been known to obsess over the future, do you ever think you'll get away from the past? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because you doubted twitches choice of your nightmare
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think a fapping man is an enjoyable nightmare


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Multi-bann because I can*

Banned because I do not have 14,500 yet



husam666 said:


> Banned says the guy with 14,500 posts

Click to collapse



banned because nothing makes sense in here



twitch153 said:


> Banned because that almost made no sense haha

Click to collapse



Banned again because you got me



husam666 said:


> Banned because ORB spams all of xda he has 13,500 posts

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I do not have 14,500 yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your name reminds me of fortune tellers, which reminds me of those glass balls, which must mean....you're bald? 

That's the only thing that makes sense! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your name reminds me of fortune tellers, which reminds me of those glass balls, which must mean....you're bald?
> 
> That's the only thing that makes sense!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for banning orb even though he's saying good things about you.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning orb even though he's saying good things about you.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't play favorites on this thread! I'm hardcore haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because you are away from truth, I have plenty of hair and double bann because your name reminds me to itching



twitch153 said:


> Banned because your name reminds me of fortune tellers, which reminds me of those glass balls, which must mean....you're bald?
> 
> That's the only thing that makes sense!

Click to collapse



Banned for being very right!
Won´t say nothing else good about him...



husam666 said:


> Banned for banning orb even though he's saying good things about you.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because you are away from truth, I have plenty of hair and double bann because your name reminds me to itching
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought we were Spanish speaking amigos?  

Double banned because I kind of itch right now...thanks! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I thought we were Spanish speaking amigos?
> 
> Double banned because I kind of itch right now...thanks! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Banned because I'm scratching my balls right now.
Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm scratching my balls right now.
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because this song belongs to you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLPZmPaHme0 



-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because yes we are amigos but you don´t speak Spanish



twitch153 said:


> Banned because I thought we were Spanish speaking amigos?

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because yes we are amigos but you don´t speak Spanish

Click to collapse



Banned because I do speak spanish, just not fluent Spanish as I am not natively hispanic. I'm italian haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I do speak spanish, just not fluent Spanish as I am not natively hispanic. I'm italian haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not having Canadian blood like me.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not having Canadian blood like me.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Canadian's lack souls just as gingers do haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned porque yo tengo un soul. 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 18, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned porque yo tengo un soul.
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking Mexican.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned porque yo tengo un soul.
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for making me use google translate

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for speaking Mexican.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to that ban

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for beating me to that ban
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned for being a slowass motherfudger!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being a slowass motherfudger!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because:

1. It's Spanish, not Mexican.

2. The sentence was SUPER simple 

3. You're slow too! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 1. It's Spanish, not Mexican.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it's Spanish, I was making a joke. Genius level IQ here, buddy.

And I got it as well.

Also, I'm faster than him!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## poontab (Mar 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I know it's Spanish, I was making a joke. Genius level IQ here, buddy.
> 
> And I got it as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for *****ing while not banning


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

poontab said:


> Banned for *****ing while not banning

Click to collapse



Banned because that avatar is still super funny haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that avatar is still super funny haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not enjoying my avatar. Or lack thereof.

@Poontab Oh, ****!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not enjoying my avatar. Or lack thereof.
> 
> @Poontab Oh, ****!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah your lack thereof needs to be replaced with an avatar 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because yeah your lack thereof needs to be replaced with an avatar
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't had PC access in days because my **** little brother always gets it. *fumes*

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I haven't had PC access in days because my **** little brother always gets it. *fumes*
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you can do it on Dolphin Browser! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for being dumber than a dolphin 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because dolphins are the only other species that rape.


muerteman said:


> Banned for being dumber than a dolphin
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## junkdruggler (Mar 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because dolphins are the only other species that rape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you must have never seen cats or dogs mate.. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 18, 2011)

junkdruggler said:


> Banned because you must have never seen cats or dogs mate..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have sick fetishes like that. Lulz.


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't have sick fetishes like that. Lulz.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm pretty sure you were posting pics of "transformer sex" the other day..


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 18, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I'm pretty sure you were posting pics of "transformer sex" the other day..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because that wasn't me! I swear!

Banned for bringing up the good times


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that wasn't me! I swear!
> 
> Banned for bringing up the good times

Click to collapse



Banned for lying your butt off  Now go find it! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for lying your butt off  Now go find it!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because oh my GOD I am tired.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## EchoVelocity (Mar 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because oh my GOD I am tired.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for forcing your beliefs about God onto others.


----------



## Smartenup (Mar 18, 2011)

EchoVelocity said:


> Banned for forcing your beliefs about God onto others.

Click to collapse



Banned for heathen tendencies!


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 18, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned for heathen tendencies!

Click to collapse



Banned for rejecting rejected blasphemy!

Double banned because I'm in English right now! 

Edit: PAGE EIGHT HUNDRED WHOOOO

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## poontab (Mar 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for rejecting rejected blasphemy!
> 
> Double banned because I'm in English right now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Triple ban for being taught a language you use.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 18, 2011)

poontab said:


> Triple ban for being taught a language you use.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's an incorrect assumption of what English class is?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because that's an incorrect assumption of what English class is?
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for learning old english


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for learning old english

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what Olde English is.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not knowing what Olde English is.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2011)

Friday drinks bann!



husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Friday drinks bann!

Click to collapse



Banned because you get drinks that I don't know what are they


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for not knowing the we Mexicans drink Tequila and beer mostly












and banned again for not sharing what you normally drink



husam666 said:


> Banned because you get drinks that I don't know what are they

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not knowing the we Mexicans drink Tequila and beer mostly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because i drink everything that is alcohol free


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i drink everything that is alcohol free

Click to collapse



Banned because you aren't doing the creep! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you aren't doing the creep!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me the creeps


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banning both of youse for having a love and hate bromance relationship
> 
> No homo

Click to collapse



Banned because you're always saying no homo....but we know....we know....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're always saying no homo....but we know....we know....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you know everything, when you only know nothing.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that you know everything, when you only know nothing.

Click to collapse



Banned because I know more than a lot of people. Am I perfect? No. But neither are you so....banned for that too. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I know more than a lot of people. Am I perfect? No. But neither are you so....banned for that too.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because imperfection is perfection, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because imperfection is perfection, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect, which makes me imperfect, which makes me perfect...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're imperfect, end of story 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're imperfect, end of story
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because the story never ends, we're stuck in a loop


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the story never ends, we're stuck in a loop

Click to collapse



Banned because it's stuck in boot loop 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's stuck in boot loop
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for bricking your ns


----------



## muerteman (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned cause chuck Norris is the end. 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned cause chuck Norris is the end.
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because if he's the end then he must be a mod and or admin...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if he's the end then he must be a mod and or admin...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because chuck norris is gee four why


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because chuck norris is gee four why

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I agree haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because you are 2 posts away from my title


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you are 2 posts away from my title

Click to collapse



Banned because...I'll be there, don't worry! Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...I'll be there, don't worry! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll spam this thread while you sleep, moving 100 posts away


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'll spam this thread while you sleep, moving 100 posts away

Click to collapse



Banned because spamming will actually get you banned. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because you don't have a red nose .actually get you banned. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-[/QUOTE]



Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because spamming will actually get you banned.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because if this is the case I should be banned a long time ago


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if this is the case I should be banned a long time ago

Click to collapse



Banned because that's different...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's different...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because banning myself isn't against the rules, or the forum rules 
double banned because you're jealous


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because banning myself isn't against the rules, or the forum rules
> double banned because you're jealous

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning yourself

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning me

Click to collapse



Banned because you/I need a shrink


----------



## Carcass.br (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because you are a spammer xD

Sent from my X10minipro using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because that's just cheap Husam.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's just cheap Husam.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm not cheap, bananas are.
hey banana hey hey banana, knife


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because he trying for 3000? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because he trying for 3000?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because he's trying to make sure I don't take the title. Which isn't very good sportsmanship.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because... what title? 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because he's trying to make sure I don't take the title. Which isn't very good sportsmanship.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because... what title?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the title of top banner haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because... what title?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned by the ban master


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the title of top banner haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for banning before me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned by the ban master

Click to collapse



Banned for being full of it haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because hpw do we know who the manmaster is?

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because I've decided to enter 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because hpw do we know who the manmaster is?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I actually don't know...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because hpw do we know who the manmaster is?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because noone is the manmaster


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because the 30 seconds is annoying 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because noone is the manmaster

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the man master haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I actually don't know...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you never know 
double banned for 30 seconds rule


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you never know
> double banned for 30 seconds rule

Click to collapse



Banded because I'm awesome and you're not haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banded because I'm awesome and you're not haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because swype mistaken awesome with aweful


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for being awesome...like me 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

double banned because we're even


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> double banned because we're even

Click to collapse



Banned because who is even? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because you mean Steven? 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because who is even?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because who is even?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm in the lead now


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you mean Steven?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have 1500 more bans than you


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have 1500 more bans than you

Click to collapse



Banned because you try too hard haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because how do you know  you didn't just count did you 


husam666 said:


> Banned because I have 1500 more bans than you

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you try too hard haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I mean 700


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because how do you know  you didn't just count did you
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because xda does the job for me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for not telling me how? 


husam666 said:


> Banned because xda does the job for me

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because xda does the job for me

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to explain how.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for not telling me how . 





husam666 said:


> Banned because xda does the job for me

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not telling me how?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for copying me haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not telling me how?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned you didn't tell me why they took your laptop


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Grr... banned becaus e I double posted 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned you didn't tell me why they took your laptop

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't ask.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for copying me haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for having a copycat


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for copying me haha





twitch153 said:


> Banned for copying me haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Grr... banned becaus e I double posted
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for double posting! That's unfair to the rest of us haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for copying me haha


twitch153 said:


> Banned for copying me haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for copying me haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for copying me because you think I'm copying you! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for double posting! That's unfair to the rest of us haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting proof 
double banned because this delayed me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting proof
> double banned because this delayed me

Click to collapse



Banned because I think I'm in the lead now haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I think I'm in the lead now haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for the need to think again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because that's awesome... must beat sakai! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the need to think again

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care haha I only think once 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that's awesome... must beat sakai!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you need 9 more


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for copying me because you think I'm copying you!


twitch153 said:


> Banned for copying me because you think I'm copying you!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because almost there





husam666 said:


> Banned because you need 9 more

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for copying me because you think I'm copying you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for looping


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for copying me because you think I'm copying you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because copying people will get none nowhere! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for not telling us how you got that window up 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for looping

Click to collapse



Banned for boot looping! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because copying people will get none nowhere!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for putting your a$$ on the photocopier


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because copying people will get none nowhere!


twitch153 said:


> Banned because copying people will get none nowhere!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not telling us how you got that window up
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not finding it yourself


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for putting your a$$ on the photocopier

Click to collapse



Banned because my a$s went nowhere as well. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my a$s went nowhere as well.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for writing an s


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for writing an s

Click to collapse



Banned because how can you be a grammar nazi to censorship?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because have I beat sakai yet? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because have I beat sakai yet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because have I beat sakai yet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



4 more banned


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you haven't haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

3 more banned 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 4 more banned

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not even enjoying this, you're just banning to ban haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 3 more banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for learning how to count backwards


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're not even enjoying this, you're just banning to ban haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the banned


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 3 more banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have reasons to ban! 

Banned for acting like noobs you two! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Have reasons to ban!
> 
> Banned for acting like noobs you two!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking in the mirror


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because your just jealous your not first 


twitch153 said:


> Have reasons to ban!
> 
> Banned for acting like noobs you two!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your just jealous your not first
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not jealous, just competitive in nature haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Also banned because noobs don't ban this much 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your just jealous your not first
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being the smartest


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not jealous, just competitive in nature haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for having a natural


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being the smartest

Click to collapse



Banned for kissing a$$ 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because haha  I only need like a 1000 more to catch you up  easy! 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not jealous, just competitive in nature haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a natural

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no natural. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because haha  I only need like a 1000 more to catch you up  easy!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because you are even with sakai


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because I finally beat sakai I think 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for kissing a$$
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for referring to gee four why activity


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you are even with sakai

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm wondering how dead your phone is...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned becaus e yay!





husam666 said:


> banned because you are even with sakai

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I finally beat sakai I think
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because congrats you did


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becaus e yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no e in yay 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

@hus Banned for still not telling us how to get that thing up 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @hus Banned for still not telling us how to get that thing up
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah...tell us! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because it was from the end of because 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because there is no e in yay
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm wondering how dead your phone is...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm using a netbook 
double banned because I'm killing my phone less than %5


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for agreeing 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because yeah...tell us!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it was from the end of because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you should fix your keyboard haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it was from the end of because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because neva


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because neva

Click to collapse



Banned because:







-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for the incorrect spelling 


> > Banned because it was from the end of because
> >
> >
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I think you should fix your keyboard haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him to use tools and cut himself


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being cold


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling him to use tools and cut himself

Click to collapse



Banned because his pain makes me laugh! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for mocking my fails haha  @ twitch my keyboard is fine  haha on phone





husam666 said:


> Banned for telling him to use tools and cut himself

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being cold

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong, I'm warm 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because his pain makes me laugh!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a jorrible person 
jaja


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because at first I was like -_- then I was like  then I was like  baanned! 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because his pain makes me laugh!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for mocking my fails haha  @ twitch my keyboard is fine  haha on phone
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't even say keyboard! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for mocking my fails haha  @ twitch my keyboard is fine  haha on phone
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because someone should stop ignoring you


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because someone should stop ignoring you

Click to collapse



Banned because whose ignoring who? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because I need 5 more posts 


husam666 said:


> Banned because someone should stop ignoring you

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I need 5 more posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because how do you know? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I need 5 more posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone's battery is 1%


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my phone's battery is 1%

Click to collapse



Banned because it's dying! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because how do you know?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being ignorant


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being ignorant

Click to collapse



Banned because that makes no sense....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned. Why is your phone dying 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that makes no sense....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for having time zone advantage.
Double banned because I'm tired.
triple banned because he need 5 to get 4000 posts


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned. Why is your phone dying
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because batteries die haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for telling him my secret 


husam666 said:


> Banned for having time zone advantage.
> Double banned because I'm tired.
> triple banned because he need 5 to get 4000 posts

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having time zone advantage.
> Double banned because I'm tired.
> triple banned because he need 5 to get 4000 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because whose needs 5? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because batteries die haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I need a new battery


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned, since when!?? 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because batteries die haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I need a new battery

Click to collapse



Banned because I have one 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because whose needs 5?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you are slow 

JK


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are slow
> 
> JK

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll need to sleep eventually haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because only 1 now 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because only 1 now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because, explain your sorcery! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because...4000!  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because only 1 now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being the inverse of satan 999


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because...4000!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Kudos ban! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned. Because I don't 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because you'll need to sleep eventually haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned. Because I don't
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not a threat 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because congrats twitch I'm giving you my title 
goodnight ban
we are even now


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because congrats twitch I'm giving you my title
> goodnight ban

Click to collapse



Banded because you're not giving me nothing, I got it myself haha Night! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm awake ban! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banded because you're not giving me nothing, I got it myself haha Night!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned to make us even


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned to make us even

Click to collapse



Banned because it won't last haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because how do we get that thing up? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because how do we get that thing up?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being dirty


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because how do we get that thing up?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I actually don't know...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because id never seen it before 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I actually don't know...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because id never seen it before
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I know! But Sakai knows how to do it too! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because id never seen it before
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being fat and not seeing it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because id never seen it before

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I know! But Sakai knows how to do it too!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you guys need to eat soap


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Haha ban!! 





husam666 said:


> Banned for being dirty

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because this ban gives me the title back


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because still can't do it 


husam666 said:


> Banned because you guys need to eat soap

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you guys need to eat soap

Click to collapse



Banned because I would rather not.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I would rather not.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a metaphor and this will make me first again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because Pffft! The real rivalry thread only has 180 pages  
http://androidforums.com/forum-games/1081-ban-person-above-you-182.html 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's a metaphor and this will make me first again

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought you were going to sleep?! Go to sleep! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Pffft! The real rivalry thread only has 180 pages
> http://androidforums.com/forum-games/1081-ban-person-above-you-182.html
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because...maybe we took it too far? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because. Haha  if you google ban the person above you... 2 of the forums are phone site... also... were at the bottom 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because...maybe we took it too far? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because. Haha  if you google ban the person above you... 2 of the forums are phone site... also... were at the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I just ate dinner 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because you should post this ban thread there


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should post this ban thread there

Click to collapse



Banned because that'd be funny 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

I forgot
[TUT] How to monitor bans


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I forgot
> [TUT] How to monitor bans

Click to collapse



Banned because gracias 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because gracias
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because Rebecca Black.

FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY

FUN FUN FUN FUN

FRONT SEAT OR BACK SEAT, PARTYIN' PARTYIN'

FRIED EGGS
FRIED EGGS
FRIED EGGS

Jesus, that song is so bad.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Rebecca Black.
> 
> FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I JUST got that horrible song out of my head 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I JUST got that horrible song out of my head
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



NEED MY BOWL NEED MY CEREAL

...

FRIDAY FRIDAY GONNA GET DOWN ON FRIDAY / PARTYIN' PARTYIN' YEAH PARTYIN' PARTYIN' YEAH FUN FUN FUN

Banned.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> NEED MY BOWL NEED MY CEREAL
> 
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're losing respect, quick haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're losing respect, quick haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I ate Oreos then chewed on my shower towel subconsciously and got Oreo on it. ;-;

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I ate Oreos then chewed on my shower towel subconsciously and got Oreo on it. ;-;
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because what reason would you possibly have for chewing on a towel?! lmao! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because what reason would you possibly have for chewing on a towel?! lmao!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I chew things subconsciously. My shirt sleeve, a towel, etc. I can chew a pack of gum in a day.

Probably do to prolonged use of a pacifier* when I was young.


*Who am I kidding, IT'S CALLED A BINKY

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I chew things subconsciously. My shirt sleeve, a towel, etc. I can chew a pack of gum in a day.
> 
> Probably do to prolonged use of a pacifier* when I was young.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me! 

Double banned because Lil Wayne is doing a concert in Buffalo with Nikki Manaj  Bleh! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not banning me!
> 
> Double banned because Lil Wayne is doing a concert in Buffalo with Nikki Manaj  Bleh!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree, those two are scum.

Honestly, Nikki is just annoying and bad, but rappers need to stopped using the effing N word. Seriously. I'm white as could be and still find it offensive. Just a disgusting word.

But if a WHITE guy says it, UPROAR. Screw American hypocrisy and words that should not exist.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I agree, those two are scum.
> 
> Honestly, Nikki is just annoying and bad, but rappers need to stopped using the effing N word. Seriously. I'm white as could be and still find it offensive. Just a disgusting word.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm actually seeing done intelligence out of you instead of castlevania talk haha 

I agree though, I don't like that people can be such hypocrites. If you're going to act a certain way don't do something to separate yourself from a group and say things that make you not equal.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm actually seeing done intelligence out of you instead of castlevania talk haha
> 
> I agree though, I don't like that people can be such hypocrites. If you're going to act a certain way don't do something to separate yourself from a group and say things that make you not equal.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Hey, man, genius IQ here. Quite useful... when I'm not ADD-ing all over the place XD

Banned for not being my best friend yet, you use Gchat/AIM/MSN/[insert useless messenger here]?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hey, man, genius IQ here. Quite useful... when I'm not ADD-ing all over the place XD
> 
> Banned for not being my best friend yet, you use Gchat/AIM/MSN/[insert useless messenger here]?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that genius iq is going to make your head explode if you keep inflating your ego haha

Double banned for not joining the mafia  

Nah I usually don't use stuff like that.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that genius iq is going to make your head explode if you keep inflating your ego haha
> 
> Double banned for not joining the mafia
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for rejection. *cries in corner*

Double ban because it isn't inflated, I literally have a genius (or very near to genius) IQ level, or so I've been told.

Sef ban due to open fly for five hours.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for rejection. *cries in corner*
> 
> Double ban because it isn't inflated, I literally have a genius (or very near to genius) IQ level, or so I've been told.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no rejection, only Zul 

Double banned because congratulations, on the high Iq, I'm great in every subject except math, which I am average 

Triple banned for not being civil! Zip up that fly haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there is no rejection, only Zul
> 
> Double banned because congratulations, on the high Iq, I'm great in every subject except math, which I am average
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you totally don't want to be friends. -.-

Double ban because even with my high intelligence I have two Ds and an F. (I don't do the work. Now I'm busting my ass.)

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you totally don't want to be friends. -.-
> 
> Double ban because even with my high intelligence I have two Ds and an F. (I don't do the work. Now I'm busting my ass.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because we can be friends  haha

Double banned because I do the same thing....in Math. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we can be friends  haha
> 
> Double banned because I do the same thing....in Math.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



*gasp* I love math!

Banned because I gotta ask: are you in the city or a suburb? I'm in Hamburg, I might actually know you. *creepy*

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> *gasp* I love math!
> 
> Banned because I gotta ask: are you in the city or a suburb? I'm in Hamburg, I might actually know you. *creepy*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a creep 

Sent from MYN EVOlutionary cellular....uh....mini tablet?


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Banned for being a creep
> 
> Sent from MYN EVOlutionary cellular....uh....mini tablet?

Click to collapse



Banned for c-c-c-combo breakerrrrr!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for c-c-c-combo breakerrrrr!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I live in East Buffalo by the Galleria  What high school do you go to? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I live in East Buffalo by the Galleria  What high school do you go to?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Frontier. Being that I just moved here... how far is McKinley Mall from you? XD

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Frontier. Being that I just moved here... how far is McKinley Mall from you? XD
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



It's some ways out, like 30 minutes. So banned because I probably don't know you 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's some ways out, like 30 minutes. So banned because I probably don't know you
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because sad Face. And the hell is with the wind here? I'm 220 pounds, 6'3" and almost get blown over for God's sake!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because sad Face. And the hell is with the wind here? I'm 220 pounds, 6'3" and almost get blown over for God's sake!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being so tall!!  Yeah it is very windy...I have no idea why! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being so tall!!  Yeah it is very windy...I have no idea why!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being short. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being short.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm like....5 foot 6...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm like....5 foot 6...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being REALLY short, bro.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being REALLY short, bro.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because....eat it haha I'm going to sleep  Goodnight 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being REALLY short, bro.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banning myself because it's bed time....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banning myself because it's bed time....
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I said the same thing! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....eat it haha I'm going to sleep  Goodnight
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for the same reason I banned myself.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for banning me for the same reason I banned myself.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm falling asleep as I'm swyping this  Night! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for doing anything drowsy

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## emilya (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for banning others....


----------



## AussieWolfie (Mar 19, 2011)

banned for using a weak excuse


----------



## burnmatoaka (Mar 19, 2011)

banned for not realizing banner above you created an infinite loop thereby banning himself and declaring yourself victorious.

watch those recursive functions and self-referential operations. they'll get ya!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 19, 2011)

burnmatoaka said:


> banned for not realizing banner above you created an infinite loop thereby banning himself and declaring yourself victorious.
> 
> watch those recursive functions and self-referential operations. they'll get ya!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Sheesh... ban because you haven't seen the ultimate recursive banner yet. Unless you look down a little, of course.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sheesh... ban because you haven't seen the ultimate recursive banner yet. Unless you look down a little, of course.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have more bans then you


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I have more bans then you

Click to collapse



Banned because it's about the quality of the bans, not how many 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## kamranh3 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I have more bans then you

Click to collapse



Banned because you have more bans than me.


----------



## kamranh3 (Mar 19, 2011)

kamranh3 said:


> Banned because you have more bans than me.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the future you.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

kamranh3 said:


> Banned because I'm the future you.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself, even the future you should know the rules haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for banning yourself, even the future you should know the rules haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being the Ban master


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being the Ban master

Click to collapse



Banned because....I AM THOR! GAWD OF BAN!!!! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because I am *NOT* THOR


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I am *NOT* THOR

Click to collapse



Banned because you will never be Thor!  

Double banned because I have an essay I have to do 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you will never be Thor!
> 
> Double banned because I have an essay I have to do
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Banned for complaining about schoolwork! Knowledge is power! 
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for complaining about schoolwork! Knowledge is power!
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because it is power, but this essay is just a regurgitation of what I already know. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it is power, but this essay is just a regurgitation of what I already know.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because my mom let me sleep in AGAIN. *rage*

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it is power, but this essay is just a regurgitation of what I already know.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you stole my title 
(I mean I gave it to you)


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you stole my title
> (I mean I gave it to you)

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping me.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you stole my title
> (I mean I gave it to you)

Click to collapse



Banned because I earned it myself, you gave me nothing! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I earned it myself, you gave me nothing!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR SKIPPING ME AGAIN

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for skipping me.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I skipped you too! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I skipped you too!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me sad


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me sad

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a backbone.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me sad

Click to collapse



Banned because...you need to stop being sad, sh!t happens haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not having a backbone.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making yourself so skipable! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## nthknd (Mar 19, 2011)

Can someone ban me so I don't have to see all these post about being banned?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

nthknd said:


> Can someone ban me so I don't have to see all these post about being banned?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because if you really don't want to see...stay off this thread...or xda 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making yourself so skipable!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being an a$$ 

lets not ban that guy nth something


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an a$$
> 
> lets not ban that guy nth something

Click to collapse



Banned because how am I an a$$?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because how am I an a$$?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you whip your $pe®m back and forth


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you whip your $pe®m back and forth

Click to collapse



Banned because....are you high?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....are you high?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Maybe 

banned


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Maybe
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned because drugs are bad mkay? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because drugs are bad mkay?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for lying


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lying

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't lie, you said it yourself 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you really don't want to see...stay off this thread...or xda
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for bothering to ban someone who cant appreciate the awesome sauce that is the banning thread in the the off topic forum on XDA!! HA!

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for bothering to ban someone who cant appreciate the awesome sauce that is the banning thread in the the off topic forum on XDA!! HA!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because awesome sauce is composed of millions of unicorns squeezed into a juicer...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because awesome sauce is composed of millions of unicorns squeezed into a juicer...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




Banned for telling me that (Damn you!!)  XD JK
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for telling me that (Damn you!!)  XD JK
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I now have Pokemon White.

Although due to lack of money, it's on my flash cart....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for telling me that (Damn you!!)  XD JK
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was already damned a long time ago  haha jk How's Sparky? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I now have Pokemon White.
> 
> Although due to lack of money, it's on my flash cart....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I stopped playing pokemon after Platinum 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I was already damned a long time ago  haha jk How's Sparky?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I don't know. He won't admit that He feels bad. But I can kinda tell  
  How are you doing?
Edit: forgot to ban you. So banned for making my phone act weird 
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't know. He won't admit that He feels bad. But I can kinda tell
> How are you doing?
> Edit: Sorry, but I must ban you. So... Banned. Banned. Banned.
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse





Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't know. He won't admit that He feels bad. But I can kinda tell
> How are you doing?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you must force him to go to the doctors! 

I'm still doing my essay...I really procrastinated 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you must force him to go to the doctors!
> 
> I'm still doing my essay...I really procrastinated
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting the impossible...


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for suggesting the impossible...
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning Twitch about Pokemon.

Seriously. Twitch. White is amazing. First ten minutes blew my mind.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not banning Twitch about Pokemon.
> 
> Seriously. Twitch. White is amazing. First ten minutes blew my mind.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know where my DS went...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't know where my DS went...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you lost your DS when you should be doing your essay!

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you lost your DS when you should be doing your essay!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because procrastinators unite! Tomorrow! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because procrastinators unite! Tomorrow!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for making it tomorrow... I'd rather wait until next week.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for making it tomorrow... I'd rather wait until next week.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because it will always be tomorrow 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Captainkrtek (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it will always be tomorrow
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you have the power to ban people (when I actually do)


----------



## 12aon (Mar 19, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> Banned for thinking you have the power to ban people (when I actually do)

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about banning people for thinking they can ban people.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Mar 19, 2011)

12aon said:


> Banned for thinking about banning people for thinking they can ban people.

Click to collapse








10 char


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> 10 char

Click to collapse



Banned because 






-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## 12aon (Mar 19, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> 10 char

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

12aon said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned because I put that exact picture up yesterday 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## 12aon (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I put that exact picture up yesterday
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



If there are no pictures it didn't happen, where did you say that post was?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

12aon said:


> If there are no pictures it didn't happen, where did you say that post was?

Click to collapse



Banned because it's on page 812 on the xda app 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## crossfire2500 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ill start off by gaining +O mode with full mod banning ability. 





egzthunder1 said:


> Banned for not requiring donations, but always appreciating them.

Click to collapse



 Banning for that being really funny and if you're planning on banning me for how old that comment was...read on.



MacaronyMax said:


> eek: lol  Banned for Banning to much  If you could actualy ban members i'd be afraid

Click to collapse



Banned, once again, for too many emoticons in one comment as well as way, way, too many misspelled words. 

Also, ill start off placing a contingency ban upon myself after this comment is posted. 

And, I'm slamming another ban, kline in fact, for the 50%+ members that are using the free version XDA app. #WINNING


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

crossfire2500 said:


> Ill start off by gaining +O mode with full mod banning ability.
> Banning for that being really funny and if you're planning on banning me for how old that comment was...read on.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still fresh so I'll explain that you need to ban the person ABOVE you haha Also, banned because I'm still using the free app too...

Welcome to the thread noob 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're still fresh so I'll explain that you need to ban the person ABOVE you haha Also, banned because I'm still using the free app too...
> 
> Welcome to the thread noob
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for banning noobs 

double banned for this photo


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning noobs
> 
> double banned for this photo

Click to collapse



Banned for being ban prejudice  

Double banned because I can't relate to the photo haha (In terms of being a father of course )

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being ban prejudice
> 
> Double banned because I can't relate to the photo haha (In terms of being a father of course )
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because we'll see in 9 months


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we'll see in 9 months

Click to collapse



Banned because....yeah....no comment 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for spamming


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for spamming

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't spam!

Double banned for being danger prone.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....yeah....no comment
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to get out of the conversation


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> 10 char

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh. Yes, I skipped everyone. So what, whaddya gonna do? Ban me?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to get out of the conversation

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no conversation to continue! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because your a father?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for making me laugh. Yes, I skipped everyone. So what, whaddya gonna do? Ban me?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yeah! BANNED! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to get out of the conversation

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't banned you in awhile. Hi.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your a father?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm nobodies father! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I haven't banned you in awhile. Hi.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for ignoring me


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for ignoring me

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting attention


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for ignoring me

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm nobodies father!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because by the time i post there have already been 3 posts haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I didn't
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because how do you not have a 30second thing


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because by the time i post there have already been 3 posts haha

Click to collapse



Banned bedside the cycle is brutal when Husam gets on haha

Double banned because I do! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for ignoring me

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that. I would never ignore a friend. Hi.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because how do you not have a 30second thing

Click to collapse



Banned for having one


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking that. I would never ignore a friend. Hi.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because finally


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking that. I would never ignore a friend. Hi.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned becasue yay! Hi


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because finally

Click to collapse



Banned because that reminded me of this...







-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because lmao!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that reminded me of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a twisted brain


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lmao!

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing! You're not supposed to do that when you fap....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned because I do want an alpaca....but it's gotta be a Star Wars one, when it walks the imperial march must play! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I did not

Click to collapse



Banned because he was talking to me! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned becasue if you google image search mad face forum with out safe search 0.o


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becasue if you google image search mad face forum with out safe search 0.o

Click to collapse



Banned because that sounds dangerous...no gracias.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not quoting

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for quoting

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting someone for banning them for you not quoting...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for quoting someone for banning them for you not quoting...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you should write an essay about spamming!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for quoting someone for banning them for you not quoting...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao! Banned...no need for an explanation! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lmao! Banned...no need for an explanation!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha Banned because Im making my own images


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Banned because Im making my own images

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not making them just adding captions 

Banned for false advertisement! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're not making them just adding captions
> 
> Banned for false advertisement!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for propaganda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're not making them just adding captions
> 
> Banned for false advertisement!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because same thing haha


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for propaganda

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you don't know what propaganda is....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because same thing haha

Click to collapse



Banned because you just lost the game.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I think you don't know what propaganda is....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I do


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I do

Click to collapse



Banned because you're using propaganda in the incorrect context! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

And for the game thing


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And for the game thing

Click to collapse



Banned because he has been on recently! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he has been on recently!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to work out, be right back 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're using propaganda in the incorrect context!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I use it however I want


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I use it however I want

Click to collapse



Banned because Christianity rocks.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm going to work out, be right back
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because just do situps while on phone


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because Christianity rocks.

Click to collapse



Banned because all of your recent posts made me laugh! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because Christianity rocks.

Click to collapse



hahahha xD Banned for trolling hus


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because Christianity rocks.

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone has his own views


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because just do situps while on phone

Click to collapse



Banned because that's actually what I decided to do lmao 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because I'm outa here


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everyone has his own views

Click to collapse



Banned because your views are wrong.

















You know I love you.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's actually what I decided to do lmao
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha Banned because.... 1 situp.... 2 situp... 3 situp.... Thats enough for today


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha Banned because.... 1 situp.... 2 situp... 3 situp.... Thats enough for today

Click to collapse



Banned because laughing, banning, and crunching is difficult haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because your views are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care

Click to collapse



Banned for being angry  He Trolls, it's what he does. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care

Click to collapse


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned because rabbits are for farting on.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

@twitch Banned because I'm not angry

@max Banned for saying that I love in an a-hole


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because rabbits are for farting on.

Click to collapse



Banned because that makes no sense and I didn't laugh that time....! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because rabbits are for farting on.

Click to collapse



Haha xD Banned for forgeting they also lay choclate eggs


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha xD Banned for forgeting they also lay choclate eggs

Click to collapse



Banned for your 30 second rule! HAHA! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @twitch Banned because I'm not angry
> 
> @max Banned for saying that I love in an a-hole

Click to collapse



Banned because you were the rainbow dude


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha xD Banned for forgeting they also lay choclate eggs

Click to collapse



Banned because I lay 'Chocolate' Eggs.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I lay 'Chocolate' Eggs.

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't add apostrophes to the "eggs"...so you actually lay eggs? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I lay 'Chocolate' Eggs.

Click to collapse



-_- Banned because too much info  I was eating


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -_- Banned because too much info  I was eating

Click to collapse



Banned because imma eat your puke.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because imma eat your puke.

Click to collapse



Banned because no one wants to hear that...-_-

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no one wants to hear that...-_-
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I win.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I win.

Click to collapse



banned because you loose


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I win.

Click to collapse



Banned because I win, I'm Thor, Boss of ban haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I win, I'm Thor, Boss of ban haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



haha Banned for stealing my words  It has a nicer ring to it though


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha Banned for stealing my words  It has a nicer ring to it though

Click to collapse



Banned because it does  Plus Lonely Island is an awesome group! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it does  Plus Lonely Island is an awesome group!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because they aint.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it does  Plus Lonely Island is an awesome group!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because 



> I just had seexx! And it felt so good!

Click to collapse



hAHA


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because
> 
> 
> 
> hAHA

Click to collapse



Banned because that's exactly why they are awesome  They're just so retarded haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's exactly why they are awesome  They're just so retarded haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's soo true! Rucka rucka ali's not bad either...  Racist... alot though  listen to im afraid at ruckas world 
#


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's soo true! Rucka rucka ali's not bad either...  Racist... alot though  listen to im afraid at ruckas world
> #

Click to collapse



Banned because I just saw Rango and it was really good.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's soo true! Rucka rucka ali's not bad either...  Racist... alot though  listen to im afraid at ruckas world
> #

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting racism  It's all about equal hate for everybody...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for supporting racism  It's all about equal hate for everybody...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because who said I support it?! I said listen


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because who said I support it?! I said listen

Click to collapse



Banned because when you listen to it you are supporting it becoming an enabler...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 19, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> banned because who said i support it?! I said listen

Click to collapse



yellow supremacy!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> yellow supremacy!

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting me, that's okay though 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because when you listen to it you are supporting it becoming an enabler...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because it's curiosity


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for supporting me, that's okay though
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I think he meant Asi... Never mind


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because it's curiosity

Click to collapse



Banned because curiosity killed the cat, except for this one:







-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because cats have 9 lives


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because cats have 9 lives

Click to collapse



Banned because a banana has four peels...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because a banana has four peels...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because some have 5


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because some have 5

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't talk to those nanas..

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we don't talk to those nanas..
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



hahahhaha xD How about the 3 peel one's  banned because it's the rules


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahhaha xD How about the 3 peel one's  banned because it's the rules

Click to collapse



No they are inferior...

Banned because the rules are meant to be misinterpreted...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No they are inferior...
> 
> Banned because the rules are meant to be misinterpreted...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Ahh/.. So where are we from? Jamaica? 
Banned becase I cba to goole that word


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh/.. So where are we from? Jamaica?
> Banned becase I cba to goole that word

Click to collapse



Banned because I've been skipped thrice today. ;-;

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I've been skipped thrice today. ;-;
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you gotta be faster 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I've been skipped thrice today. ;-;
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Baned because I just skipped twitch to ban you.... I hope you feel special


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Baned because I just skipped twitch to ban you.... I hope you feel special

Click to collapse



Banned because you....you skipped me 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you....you skipped me
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Baned because... he made me do it! Im sorry!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Baned because... he made me do it! Im sorry!

Click to collapse



Banned because....Husam's theory 101 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....Husam's theory 101
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Husam has a theory?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Husam has a theory?

Click to collapse



Banned for not remembering! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not remembering!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



BAnned because I forgot... also I got a haircut earlier


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> BAnned because I forgot... also I got a haircut earlier

Click to collapse



Banned because pics or you are bald haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because pics or you are bald haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Hahahaha  BAnned because I am not bald!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahaha  BAnned because I am not bald!

Click to collapse



Banned because orb is bald haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because orb is bald haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because haha how do you know?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahaha  BAnned because I am not bald!

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting my theory 

@twitch Banned for using my theory


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because haha how do you know?

Click to collapse



Banned because he denied it so it must be true..

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned becasue I miss rr5678


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becasue I miss rr5678

Click to collapse



Banned for showing emotions! Be a man! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because llama is online


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for showing emotions! Be a man!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I shall have no emotion -_-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because llama is online

Click to collapse



Banned because we know 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because llama is online

Click to collapse



Banned because  He ignored my PM


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because  He ignored my PM

Click to collapse



Banned because you should buy him a crystal 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because  He ignored my PM

Click to collapse



Banned for being an ignorable person.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being an ignorable person.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought that was you? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should buy him a crystal
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for I'MMA GET DAT ***** A CRYSTAL

*****ES LIKE CRYSTALS.

/topic

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I thought that was you? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a **** friend. :'(

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for I'MMA GET DAT ***** A CRYSTAL
> 
> *****ES LIKE CRYSTALS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of illustrations as support for your theory:







-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for lack of illustrations as support for your theory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for reusing a meme. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for reusing a meme.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because meme is a weird word! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because you said it again 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because you said it again
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for saying again


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying again

Click to collapse



Banned for saying saying! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for saying saying!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for saying saying saying


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying saying saying

Click to collapse



Banned for failing haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for failing haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm at Famous Dave's, *****!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because how do you pronounce meme? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because how do you pronounce meme?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Meh me lmao! 

Banned because is it as difficult for everyone else to rearrange their homescreen as it is for me? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## crossfire2500 (Mar 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Baned because I just skipped twitch to ban you.... I hope you feel special

Click to collapse



Banned for incorrect spelling of banned "baned?" Like Bane, the character from Batman forever with a "d"? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## crossfire2500 (Mar 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying saying saying

Click to collapse



Banned for saying: saying saying saying 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Meh me lmao!
> 
> Banned because is it as difficult for everyone else to rearrange their homescreen as it is for me?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because not really, although mine is a mess to everyone but me XD

Are there folders on Android?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because not really, although mine is a mess to everyone but me XD
> 
> Are there folders on Android?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking 

Yeah, there are. You set them as when you long click on the homescreen.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for informing me, thank you, I can drop to two screens now!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## muerteman (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned for not flaming him for not searching 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for not flaming him for not searching
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because that's why I banned him 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## crossfire2500 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Hey, man, genius IQ here. Quite useful... when I'm not ADD-ing all over the place XD
> 
> Banned for not being my best friend yet, you use Gchat/AIM/MSN/[insert useless messenger here]?

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to get a date via xda forums...and double banned for not getting one.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

crossfire2500 said:


> Banned for trying to get a date via xda forums...and double banned for not getting one.

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep banning all over the place, be a better banner! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you keep banning all over the place, be a better banner!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for A) properly banning him, he's pissing me off. And B) not being at Famous Dave's!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for A) properly banning him, he's pissing me off. And B) not being at Famous Dave's!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm having steak for dinner  

Double banned because that's like 5 minutes from my house...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## crossfire2500 (Mar 19, 2011)

12aon said:


> Banned for thinking about banning people for thinking they can ban people.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about the people who think about banning people for thinking they can ban people. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Hasseo (Mar 19, 2011)

crossfire2500 said:


> Banned for thinking about the people who think about banning people for thinking they can ban people.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being so freaking confusing.

Sent from the ACS'd Epic 4G.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm having steak for dinner
> 
> Double banned because that's like 5 minutes from my house...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because FREAKY.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## crossfire2500 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for quoting someone for banning them for you not quoting...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who banned someone for quoting someone who was banned by them for quoting someone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

crossfire2500 said:


> Banned for banning someone who banned someone for quoting someone who was banned by them for quoting someone.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



God DAMMIT STOP DOING THIS AND READ THE F***ING RULES FOR GOD'S SAKE.

Trolling ass....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> God DAMMIT STOP DOING THIS AND READ THE F***ING RULES FOR GOD'S SAKE.
> 
> Trolling ass....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for feeding the troll. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for feeding the troll.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because... I did.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because... I did.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the troll is now not hungry because you fed it haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the troll is now not hungry because you fed it haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I did the world a favor.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I did the world a favor.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the world is greedy. It doesn't need favors done but appreciates the effort and will let you get to second base haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned cause I have a baseball game on Monday 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned cause I have a baseball game on Monday
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I like baseball, good luck 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## 12aon (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I like baseball, good luck
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for replying to almost any post in this thread


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 20, 2011)

12aon said:


> Banned for replying to almost any post in this thread

Click to collapse



Banned because im pretty sure this  is the only thread that that can be expected and considered "normal".


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because im pretty sure this  is the only thread that that can be expected and considered "normal".
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because you do too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you do too

Click to collapse



Banned because he does what?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because he does what?

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading 
Double banned for failing


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not reading
> Double banned for failing

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning for four hours. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not banning for four hours.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have better stuff to do


----------



## Zd0s (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned cause ya a noob

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

Zd0s said:


> Banned cause ya a noob
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because... son of a *****, we just started a war.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because... son of a *****, we just started a war.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because troll war is on


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because troll war is on

Click to collapse



Banned because I was talking about Libya.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I was talking about Libya.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone wants to take over that country


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everyone wants to take over that country

Click to collapse



Banned because I HAVE SO MUCH FUDGING HOMEWORK MOTHERFU-- *brain explodes*

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I HAVE SO MUCH FUDGING HOMEWORK MOTHERFU-- *brain explodes*
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for doing homeworks, nerd


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for doing homeworks, nerd

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm forced to.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm forced to.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for letting people control you


----------



## yankele (Mar 20, 2011)

This is so ridicules that I'll ban you for that!

Sent from my HTC EVO running MYN's RLS5 BETA using the XDA app.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

yankele said:


> This is so ridicules that I'll ban you for that!
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO running MYN's RLS5 BETA using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned because you ban everything that moves


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you ban everything that moves

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still doing homework.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm still doing homework.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning your teacher.
we once stole the key and locked teachers outside the class


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not banning your teacher.
> we once stole the key and locked teachers outside the class

Click to collapse



Banned because that took balls.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because that took balls.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have balls Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## kamranh3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned because you've been banning people for the past twenty pages, give someone else a go


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

kamranh3 said:


> Banned because you've been banning people for the past twenty pages, give someone else a go

Click to collapse



Banned because your more than welcome to ban too 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## myn (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your more than welcome to ban too
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the proper context of "you're" and being blissfully ignorant doing it!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

myn said:


> Banned for not knowing the proper context of "you're" and being blissfully ignorant doing it!

Click to collapse



Banned because you should know that eating a bagel while swyping may cause grammatical errors  haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should know that eating a bagel while swyping may cause grammatical errors  haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because your razr has swype


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your razr has swype

Click to collapse



Banned because my razr is awesome haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my razr is awesome haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because Mine's awesomer! It's pink!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Mine's awesomer! It's pink!

Click to collapse



Banned because mine is neon blue 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because mine is neon blue
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



banned for the adjective


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned for the adjective

Click to collapse



Banned for the weak ban! Now my ban will om nom on yours! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the weak ban! Now my ban will om nom on yours!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for your ban eating my ban... That's just rude


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for your ban eating my ban... That's just rude

Click to collapse



Banned because sh!t happens haha We all learn to deal with it 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because sh!t happens haha We all learn to deal with it
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for censoring ****, because I haven't gotten in trouble yet XD

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for censoring ****, because I haven't gotten in trouble yet XD
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I still follow the rules haha  Which is what you should do because the mods won't USUALLY get on someones case unless another forum member reports the post. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I still follow the rules haha  Which is what you should do because the mods won't USUALLY get on someones case unless another forum member reports the post.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for posting real sh*t


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting real sh*t

Click to collapse



Banned because I got that real sh!t 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got that real sh!t
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for getting real brownie sh!t


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for getting real brownie sh!t

Click to collapse



Banned because:

1. I want brownies 

2. Suggesting weird things to me! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 1. I want brownies
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because go to the supermarket and get some


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because go to the supermarket and get some

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm poor, thank you for rubbing it in my face 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm poor, thank you for rubbing it in my face
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for rubbing erick with your face


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for rubbing erick with your face

Click to collapse



Banned because you just had a sentence malfunction haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you just had a sentence malfunction haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because my friend is pwning people with eel soup and meat spin


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my friend is pwning people with eel soup and meat spin

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning those horrible things! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for mentioning those horrible things!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because they are good to pwn people with


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they are good to pwn people with

Click to collapse



Banned because that doesn't make them any less horrible haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that doesn't make them any less horrible haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for watching them


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for watching them

Click to collapse



Banned because Hey


----------



## muerteman (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned for only using 3 words to ban 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Hey

Click to collapse



Hey yourself ban


----------



## muerteman (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned for being slower than me 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for being slower than me
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having the guts to ban me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

who would do such a thing  (banned) 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## muerteman (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned due to the simplicity of your ban 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned because there is nothing wrong with simplicity! 


muerteman said:


> Banned due to the simplicity of your ban
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because there is nothing wrong with simplicity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because simple is art


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because simple is art

Click to collapse



Banned because art is simple? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because art is simple?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because it is


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it is

Click to collapse



Banned for downplaying art making it seem simple 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for downplaying art making it seem simple
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because you always argue about everything


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always argue about everything

Click to collapse



Banned for I HAVE RETURNED

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for I HAVE RETURNED
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have too! Plus! I shaved my beard 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for I HAVE RETURNED
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



so? ban


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have too! Plus! I shaved my beard
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for beating Husam 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for beating Husam
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Husam is a silly goose haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Husam is a silly goose haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because I saw that


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I saw that

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't see anything! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## muerteman (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned because I saw it though 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I saw it though
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you're dead, no one cares about what you see haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## muerteman (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned cause you won't be saying that when the zombies show 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

The random thread...lol


----------



## muerteman (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned for not banning 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I will, but I'll be saying it while blowing out their brains with a shot gun 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I will, but I'll be saying it while blowing out their brains with a shot gun
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because I bet you've never shot a gun before (I have!).

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I bet you've never shot a gun before (I have!).
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



lol..Did you shot one before?


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ban you for not checking out the awesome site in my signature.


----------



## muerteman (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned for double post 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 20, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for double post
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did double post..lol


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> lol..Did you shot one before?

Click to collapse



Banned for no ban, improper English, and asking an answered question.

BANNED.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for no ban, improper English, and asking an answered question.
> 
> BANNED.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How the hell was that not proper English?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for no ban, improper English, and asking an answered question.
> 
> BANNED.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're just assuming. I've shot a gun plenty of times.  I play skeet out at my land in Cuba, New York 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're just assuming. I've shot a gun plenty of times.  I play skeet out at my land in Cuba, New York
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Ah, sweet, man! NY's asshole firearm laws are super restricted, so it's a common consensus that most people haven't shot.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> How the hell was that not proper English?

Click to collapse



Did you shot one before? Uh... dude.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Ah, sweet, man! NY's asshole firearm laws are super restricted, so it's a common consensus that most people haven't shot.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using common consensus haha  Obviously us two aren't the same as most people in Buffalo, we have smartphones! And we know how to use them 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for using common consensus haha  Obviously us two aren't the same as most people in Buffalo, we have smartphones! And we know how to use them
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for us being nerds!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for us being nerds!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because we aren't nerds we also shoot guns haha Hey, what letter day is tomorrow? Do you know? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we aren't nerds we also shoot guns haha Hey, what letter day is tomorrow? Do you know?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you are not a nerd. NERD!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking you are not a nerd. NERD!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a nerd! I'm a super nerd  One of the very special hybrids that can function in society but prefer the company of their electronics 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not a nerd! I'm a super nerd  One of the very special hybrids that can function in society but prefer the company of their electronics
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm also a super nerd.

And, uh, letter day?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm also a super nerd.
> 
> And, uh, letter day?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I figured it out, I meant for school but it works 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I figured it out, I meant for school but it works
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Motorola Razr that is unworthy of the XDA app!  JK


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having a Motorola Razr that is unworthy of the XDA app!  JK

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree!

I love my Fasc.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I agree!
> 
> I love my Fasc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's obvious I don't exactly have a razr 

I own a Nexus S! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## muerteman (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for fraudulent signatures than 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for fraudulent signatures than
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not using the tapatalk app you're using the xda app  So whose the fraudulent one now?!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're not using the tapatalk app you're using the xda app  So whose the fraudulent one now?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not owning a Samsung Fascinate.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not owning a Samsung Fascinate.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone is better 

Plus...I have T-Mobile so that would pose as a problem to me haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my phone is better
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Bullshit it is!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Bullshit it is!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your mouth Mister  Go to the corner 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your mouth Mister  Go to the corner
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I should just ask my Mexican pal how to curse in Spanish.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I should just ask my Mexican pal how to curse in Spanish.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I know Spanish.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I know Spanish.
> 
> Tu puedes chupas might polla
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you said something mean.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I think you said something mean.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I did....I did indeed haha  But I'm jk


-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I did....I did indeed haha  But I'm jk
> 
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I THOUGHT WE WERE BROS MAN, BROS

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I THOUGHT WE WERE BROS MAN, BROS
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because we is but all Bros show other bros no benevolence if you are a bro you get all of the bro haha It's part of the bro code 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we is but all Bros show other bros no benevolence if you are a bro you get all of the bro haha It's part of the bro code
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



But bro bro mcbrobro brobrobro bro brobrobrobro brobrobro.

Banned?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> But bro bro mcbrobro brobrobro bro brobrobrobro brobrobro.
> 
> Banned?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanna watch Red vs Blue  So I'm gonna!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wanna watch Red vs Blue  So I'm gonna!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you are now, truly, my bro.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you are now, truly, my bro.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because technically my Mommy's no no parts did not touch your father's no no parts haha  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because technically my Mommy's no no parts did not touch your father's no no parts haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because there's a difference between bro and bro.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because technically my Mommy's no no parts did not touch your father's no no parts haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about no-no parts

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for talking about no-no parts
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because no no parts are a natural thing but should only be discussed in the privacy of the interwebs haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no no parts are a natural thing but should only be discussed in the privacy of the interwebs haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because... ****. I'm out of ideas.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because... ****. I'm out of ideas.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to sleep, goodnight Mr.Highiqbutcan'tcomeupwithagoodban 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm going to sleep, goodnight Mr.Highiqbutcan'tcomeupwithagoodban
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Goodnight Mr. Iliketobeanasswhenithasnorepercussions >.>

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## muerteman (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for making me read that... plain and simple. And as for the app, it actually is Tapatalk. I have it for more forums than just here.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for making me read that... plain and simple. And as for the app, it actually is Tapatalk. I have it for more forums than just here.

Click to collapse



Banned for not just being on XDA, traitor!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not just being on XDA, traitor!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned for using a stock kernel.
Plain person.!
Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## muerteman (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because I have a **** ton of AP Biology to do, its late, and I'm pissed off. Thus I'll take it out on you.


----------



## crossfire2500 (Mar 21, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I have a **** ton of AP Biology to do, its late, and I'm pissed off. Thus I'll take it out on you.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that we care for your biology hw. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 21, 2011)

crossfire2500 said:


> Banned for thinking that we care for your biology hw.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring. You heartless bastard.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not caring. You heartless bastard.

Click to collapse



Banned for becasue I hate her


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for becasue I hate her

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to love someone to truly hate them. Or because hate attracts like love. Or because I had sex with a girl who hated me to my guts (yes, she was hating me at the time. And I still have my testicles. Why do you ask?)


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to love someone to truly hate them. Or because hate attracts like love. Or because I had sex with a girl who hated me to my guts (yes, she was hating me at the time. And I still have my testicles. Why do you ask?)

Click to collapse



Banned for having sex with a woman and being hated. You must have sucked.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for having sex with a woman and being hated. You must have sucked.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for forcing out the story from me:

Long ago, the chick and I met up, and we were working on certain projects together. We got together, and certain disagreements developed. Needless to say, my ego demanded that I was right, while she disbelieves it. It later developed to a slight flare up, which caused me to lose my tempers a little bit more than I should and things were said that couldn't be unsaid.

At the end of the project, I was proven partially right and she was proven completely wrong (too complicated to explain further) and she was very pissed off at our boss. So she accused me of being a prick, and my boss of being a sexist basterd. 

So, she cut off contact with us and left the team. While I was kinda cool with the whole debacle, my boss wasn't and neither was she. So, to cool things down, I had to go talk to her. So I invited her for a peace dinner (yes, it sounded tribal) and tried to smooth over our differences. Of course, she didn't know at the time that I would be immediately promoted as her supervisor and a major part of my assessment hinges on me being able to handle a "difficult" subordinate: Her.

Of course, right after the dinner we got splattered and ended up in a hotel room. I drove her back to the restaurant, and we split ways. That morning in the office I asked her if everything was cool between us and she just said that she would have castrated me that morning if she could find a sharp enough knife without waking me up. I backed away slowly and hid the card behind my back (yes, I was a coward when it comes to my family jewels).

Two weeks after I got my promotion, she left the company. She still calls me sometimes, when she is bored and/or when she ran out of people to terrorize. She said she has pictures of my junk but I haven't seen the pictures, so...

Anyway, banned again for making me write up a CSB.


----------



## RuizGT (Mar 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for forcing out the story from me:
> 
> Long ago, the chick and I met up, and we were working on certain projects together. We got together, and certain disagreements developed. Needless to say, my ego demanded that I was right, while she disbelieves it. It later developed to a slight flare up, which caused me to lose my tempers a little bit more than I should and things were said that couldn't be unsaid.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tl;dr ban.

For the next person, I work for tmobile, to make it easy for you. :|


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

RuizGT said:


> tl;dr ban.
> 
> For the next person, I work for tmobile, to make it easy for you. :|

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm so sorry.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm so sorry.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because in Buffalo you can't show sympathy haha To the person above him...Don't let at&t teach you bad customer service methods haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because in Buffalo you can't show sympathy haha To the person above him...Don't let at&t teach you bad customer service methods haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because in Soviet Russia people ban bans


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because in Soviet Russia people ban bans

Click to collapse



Banned because Soviet Russia collapsed long ago 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Soviet Russia collapsed long ago
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it did?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it did?

Click to collapse



Banned because you should probably read up on some history 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should probably read up on some history
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me to read about things that happened long time ago.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling me to read about things that happened long time ago.

Click to collapse



Banned because history is and always will be important to figuring out our future 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because history is and always will be important to figuring out our future
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because reading about the past wastes the future time


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because reading about the past wastes the future time

Click to collapse



Banned because the future won't go anywhere. It'll be there tomorrow too. You may not be but it will be 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## jfangx (Mar 21, 2011)

*ban*

Ban for being before me.


----------



## mudrock1000 (Mar 21, 2011)

jfangx said:


> Ban for being before me.

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word ban instead of banned.


----------



## jfangx (Mar 21, 2011)

ban for not making the sonic screwdriver.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

jfangx said:


> ban for not making the sonic screwdriver.

Click to collapse



Banned for screwing a driver


----------



## jfangx (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for screwing a driver

Click to collapse



ban because i cant top that.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

jfangx said:


> ban because i cant top that.

Click to collapse



Banned because you topped the driver 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## jfangx (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you topped the driver
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ban for improper use of a banana on a Monday.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you topped the driver
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because the driver topped him


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

jfangx said:


> ban for improper use of a banana on a Monday.

Click to collapse



Banned because I read your name jfagx 
sry 

jk not sorry


----------



## jfangx (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I read your name jfagx
> sry
> 
> jk not sorry

Click to collapse



ban for not being able to read.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I read your name jfagx
> sry
> 
> jk not sorry

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't get peoples hopes up by saying you're sorry 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

jfangx said:


> ban for not being able to read.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can has literature 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## jfangx (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can has literature
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ban because my gps is glitchie and my ddms.bat cant browse gingerbread.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

jfangx said:


> ban because my gps is glitchie and my ddms.bat cant browse gingerbread.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what a DDMS is haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## jfangx (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't know what a DDMS is haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ban for not knowing about dalvik debug monitor.

-side note its part of the android sdk. kinda useful if you do dev work.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

jfangx said:


> ban for not knowing about dalvik debug monitor.
> 
> -side note its part of the android sdk. kinda useful if you do dev work.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have the time, or patience, for Dev work...yet 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## foxman31292 (Mar 21, 2011)

is banned for banning


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

foxman31292 said:


> is banned for banning

Click to collapse



You're banned for making it seem like you're banning yourself...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because I decided to un-retire 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I decided to un-retire
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining why you even retired in the first place....! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because I forgot....  also banned because i have more posts than mike chanon haha 


twitch153 said:


> Banned for not explaining why you even retired in the first place....!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I forgot....  also banned because i have more posts than mike chanon haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm napping....shh 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Psst...  banned for making us all whisper!   


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm napping....shh
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> psst...  Banned for making us all whisper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for whispering


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Psst!  Banned for not whispering youll wake him up! 





boborone said:


> banned for whispering

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2011)

boborone said:


> banned for whispering

Click to collapse



Didthey make a new forum edit to not allow all caps? Caps wont show up anymore.


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 21, 2011)

boborone said:


> Didthey make a new forum edit to not allow all caps? Caps wont show up anymore.

Click to collapse



banned for not banning anyone and FOR NOT BEING ABLE TO USE CAPS! hahaha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because you cant have all caps...  atleast 1 lower c ase





boborone said:


> Didthey make a new forum edit to not allow all caps? Caps wont show up anymore.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you cant have all caps...  atleast 1 lower c ase
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR a GOOD EXPLANATION


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 21, 2011)

banned myself for being not unnever smart


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned myself for being not unnever smart

Click to collapse



Banned because robots can't eat


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because robots can't eat

Click to collapse



Banned for changing avatar every other day.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for changing avatar every other day.

Click to collapse



Banned for having the same avatar since 2009


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for changing avatar every other day.

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot the name of your character in your the avatar. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I forgot the name of your character in your the avatar.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because it started to happen


----------



## UtilityPole (Mar 21, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you don't have to convince me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a banana in your signature.

Please prevent the wasting of food.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

UtilityPole said:


> Banned for having a banana in your signature.
> 
> Please prevent the wasting of food.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am a combination of dazed, confused, hungry, and tired haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for not having any interesting dreams 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am a combination of dazed, confused, hungry, and tired haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not having any interesting dreams
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't dreamed in a long time....I think I'm actually too lazy to dream haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha banned for being lazy ;D (weak ban haha)  





twitch153 said:


> Banned because I haven't dreamed in a long time....I think I'm actually too lazy to dream haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha banned for being lazy ;D (weak ban haha)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to go drop a deuce haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 21, 2011)

ban both of you for ninja-ing my post.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> ban both of you for ninja-ing my post.

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar was my background on my phone for a long time.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for editing your post from all that shiz about americans are fat 


mattmartin77 said:


> ban both of you for ninja-ing my post.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 21, 2011)

banned for calling americans fat


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned for calling americans fat

Click to collapse



Banned because we are haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Bannedbeccause someone was going to ;-) 





mattmartin77 said:


> banned for calling americans fat

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bannedbeccause someone was going to ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you're fat Maxey! Haha Drop those twinkies! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're fat Maxey! Haha Drop those twinkies!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing Baba Loui


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because we don't even have twinkies in the UK haha  
Plus! I'm not fat haha 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're fat Maxey! Haha Drop those twinkies!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because we don't even have twinkies in the UK haha
> Plus! I'm not fat haha
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that's lame! 

Double banned for lying! I've seen the rolls 

@boborone I knew who he was I just forgot his name haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's lame!
> 
> Double banned for lying! I've seen the rolls
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for seeing roll and forgetting about rock


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for seeing roll and forgetting about rock

Click to collapse



Banned because you can never forget about rock!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 21, 2011)

banned for admitting your fat, you should be ashamed.


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for seeing roll and forgetting about rock

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fire hazard. Stop drop and roll


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned for admitting your fat, you should be ashamed.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am mentally obese....I ain't ashamed haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am mentally obese....I ain't ashamed haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



What you're a fathead? Banned for being a hundred dollar sticker.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

boborone said:


> What you're a fathead? Banned for being a hundred dollar sticker.

Click to collapse



Banned because I would never pay that much for a sticker...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 21, 2011)

boborone said:


> What you're a fathead? Banned for being a hundred dollar sticker.

Click to collapse



banned because i have never heard that expression before


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned because i have never heard that expression before

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing

Fathead.com

Edit
I want
http://www.fathead.com/nascar/kyle-busch/kyle-busch-number-18-cot-2009/


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 22, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for not knowing
> 
> Fathead.com
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for editing.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 22, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for not knowing
> 
> Fathead.com
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you are a nascar obsessed red neck


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned because you are a nascar obsessed red neck

Click to collapse



Banned because you're no better haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## xlGmanlx (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for being a star wars influenced android fan


mattmartin77 said:


> banned because you are a nascar obsessed red neck

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for being a star wars influenced android fan

Click to collapse



Banned because I like Star Wars  and Android...is that a problem? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because it is. Just like this biology. 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because it is. Just like this biology.
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I can only assume you have biology homework? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## turbo614 (Mar 22, 2011)

banned because we all know assuming makes an ass out of you and me
lmao


----------



## muerteman (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because cliches have no place in a thread like this.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because cliches have no place in a thread like this.

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread isn't necessarily grade A haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for thinking we are sub par. We are the best thread on the web.


----------



## jfangx (Mar 22, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for thinking we are sub par. We are the best thread on the web.

Click to collapse



ban because i agree.


----------



## muerteman (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because I didnt ask your opinion.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I didnt ask your opinion.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a very angry person when you have school assignments haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## jfangx (Mar 22, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I didnt ask your opinion.

Click to collapse



ban for having calvin and no hobbes.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

jfangx said:


> ban for having calvin and no hobbes.

Click to collapse



Banned because hobbes reminds me of Fable 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## boborone (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because hobbes reminds me of Fable
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh


----------



## jfangx (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because hobbes reminds me of Fable
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ban for an awesome reference.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for making me laugh

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing! I'm serious! ..... Whatever happened to Fable? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## jfangx (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for laughing! I'm serious! ..... Whatever happened to Fable?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ban for to many smilies.

-it got ripped to my xbox which i installed in my car.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

jfangx said:


> ban for to many smilies.
> 
> -it got ripped to my xbox which i installed in my car.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on my smiles! 

Yeah but I mean....how did they go from good, to okay, to...ugh? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## fllbrent (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because hobbes reminds me of Fable
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you have more post than me and this is the only place I can post.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

fllbrent said:


> Banned because you have more post than me and this is the only place I can post.

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread isn't to up post counts...but it helps  Welcome to XDA! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## jfangx (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for hating on my smiles!
> 
> Yeah but I mean....how did they go from good, to okay, to...ugh?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ban because...well hmmm,because there is nothing to do.

-yeah so true; greed and/or crapy direction maybe. i have played the first so many times my xbox wont read it, so now i can only pay it on the hdd.


----------



## fllbrent (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this thread isn't to up post counts...but it helps  Welcome to XDA!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for bustn' my post padding


----------



## jfangx (Mar 22, 2011)

fllbrent said:


> Banned because you have more post than me and this is the only place I can post.

Click to collapse



ban for lack of postage.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

jfangx said:


> ban for lack of postage.

Click to collapse



Banned for losing my postage! I paid for them! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for losing my postage! I paid for them!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you can buy internet postage from me. I sell them at USD 6 per megabyte.


----------



## jfangx (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for losing my postage! I paid for them!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




ban because of my sincere condolences for your loss.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

jfangx said:


> ban because of my sincere condolences for your loss.

Click to collapse



Banned because I still don't have my desktop  Impatiently waiting.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I still don't have my desktop  Impatiently waiting.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because MY VICTINI KICKS ASS, *****ES. /Pokemonaddict

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because MY VICTINI KICKS ASS, *****ES. /Pokemonaddict
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should let me borrow that pokemon game 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should let me borrow that pokemon game
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for playing pokemon. It sounds sooooo wrong...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for playing pokemon. It sounds sooooo wrong...

Click to collapse



Banned because pokemon is still awesome haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because pokemon is still awesome haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because trapping animals and putting them in balls is NOT humane. It also encourages cruelty to animals for encouraging them to fight each other while humans goad them on. A close analogy would be ****-fighting or pitbull-fighting. 

Bad thing to teach the kiddes.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because trapping animals and putting them in balls is NOT humane. It also encourages cruelty to animals for encouraging them to fight each other while humans goad them on. A close analogy would be ****-fighting or pitbull-fighting.
> 
> Bad thing to teach the kiddes.

Click to collapse



Banned because I said it was awesome, not humane haha But I don't condone animal cruelty.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I said it was awesome, not humane haha But I don't condone animal cruelty.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't condone animal cruelty either. Both morally and religiously, we as humans are gifted with higher cognizance, and therefore have a responsibility to towards lesser beings.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't condone animal cruelty either. Both morally and religiously, we as humans are gifted with higher cognizance, and therefore have a responsibility to towards lesser beings.

Click to collapse



Banned because I couldn't agree more. But I head to sleep now, night all.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I couldn't agree more. But I head to sleep now, night all.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Good night ban. Enjoy your sleep.


----------



## knappenberger79 (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because you guys are having fun like it should be at XDA, and there are so many people in the other forums who just want to flood the threads with "that question was already answered like 10 pages ago...use the search button"  Wich most don't but.....I ban myself for kissing ass in the off topic forums!!  
LOLs®


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 22, 2011)

knappenberger79 said:


> Banned because you guys are having fun like it should be at XDA, and there are so many people in the other forums who just want to flood the threads with "that question was already answered like 10 pages ago...use the search button"  Wich most don't but.....I ban myself for kissing ass in the off topic forums!!
> LOLs®

Click to collapse



Banned because I fell in love with these forums!

@twitch Can't lend it... it may or may not be on a flash cart. Possibly. Sorta. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 22, 2011)

This thread makes me chuckle...lol


----------



## knappenberger79 (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because your Facebook is cooler than mine!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

knappenberger79 said:


> Banned because your Facebook is cooler than mine!

Click to collapse



Once more before I head off! 

Banned because your user name reminds me of kid napping burgers! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## knappenberger79 (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because I read your post ,laughed hard and spilled my Pepsi..lol
!!     Never heard that one before...and I've had that name for 31 yrs


----------



## boborone (Mar 22, 2011)

knappenberger79 said:


> Banned because I read your post ,laughed hard and spilled my Pepsi..lol
> !!     Never heard that one before...and I've had that name for 31 yrs

Click to collapse



Banned cause you drink pepsi. Everyone knows that cranberry limeade is better


----------



## poontab (Mar 22, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned cause you drink pepsi. Everyone knows that cranberry limeade is better

Click to collapse



Cranberry? Banned for obviously being on your period


----------



## boborone (Mar 22, 2011)

poontab said:


> Cranberry? Banned for obviously being on your period

Click to collapse



Banned, no movie references sept for hentia porn. Tentacles away!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for mentioning tentacles. I was planning on squid for lunch. Now you've ruined it.


----------



## muerteman (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for thinking about lunch. Its midnight.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for thinking about lunch. Its midnight.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 2pm here.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because it´s 0:25 here



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's 2pm here.

Click to collapse


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 22, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because it´s 0:25 here

Click to collapse



Banned for using the same phone as me.. 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## Box287 (Mar 22, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for using the same phone as me..
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't leave work until 5pm.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because it is already 6.12pm and I'm stuck at work... and I have an appointment at 8.30


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is already 6.12pm and I'm stuck at work... and I have an appointment at 8.30

Click to collapse



Banned because you're whining about it 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because you're whining about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because OT is *my* whining ground.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because OT is *my* whining ground.

Click to collapse



Banned because OT is my stomping grounds  Why I would stomp on it is still weird to me.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because OT is my stomping grounds  Why I would stomp on it is still weird to me.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm doing this in school... while playing Pokemon.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm doing this in school... while playing Pokemon.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Too easy.. banned.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 22, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Too easy.. banned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm doing the same thing again.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## muerteman (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned for having an even worse ban this time.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 22, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for having an even worse ban this time.

Click to collapse



Banned becase it's better than talking about Castlevania.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Box287 (Mar 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned becase it's better than talking about Castlevania.

Click to collapse



Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 22, 2011)

Box287 said:


> Banned for having more posts than me.

Click to collapse



Banned for worrying about how many post you have/don't have. When I got to one hundred (senior member) it was Husam who told me (I didn't even pay attention)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for worrying about how many post you have/don't have. When I got to one hundred (senior member) it was Husam who told me (I didn't even pay attention)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because this is pretty much the only place I post XD

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because this is pretty much the only place I post XD
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is awesome! That's why you keep coming back for more 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## jarruego (Mar 22, 2011)

Mother and daughter banned from Disneyland... because they were dressed as fairy princesses


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for that...............

Click to collapse



Banned for being awesome.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being awesome.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being awful


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being awful

Click to collapse



Banned for being Husam


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being Husam

Click to collapse



Banned for taking awesomeness to the max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for taking awesomeness to the max

Click to collapse



Thanks! Ban


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks! Ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I have homework.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I have homework.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you dont have a signature where the info you have on your phone that no one cares about should be


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned because you dont have a signature where the info you have on your phone that no one cares about should be

Click to collapse



Banned because he does....doesn't he? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he does....doesn't he?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because i am right. you cant quote a siggy


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned because i am right. you cant quote a siggy

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't say anything about quoting a signature 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you didn't say anything about quoting a signature
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you are trying to be on topic on a off topic thread 


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Regii (Mar 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are trying to be on topic on a off topic thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he has a phone I would want.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because I have the phone you should want 


Regii said:


> Banned because he has a phone I would want.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for being british


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because I thought ot was dead and I have been the only poster in ages now you had to ruin it 


mattmartin77 said:


> banned for being british

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 22, 2011)

banned for confusing me. i had to actually pay attention in school 2day and now i cant function


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned for confusing me. i had to actually pay attention in school 2day and now i cant function

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm playing Pokemon on the ****ter at this very moment. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm playing Pokemon on the ****ter at this very moment.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have my computer parts and I have to wait till tomorrow to put it together  The wait is killing me! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## phaze one (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for not killing yourself while you wait.

sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

phaze one said:


> Banned for not killing yourself while you wait.
> 
> sent by carrier pigeon

Click to collapse



Banned because I wouldn't kill myself....that would separate me from my new computer haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wouldn't kill myself....that would separate me from my new computer haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish my parents would let me open my computer....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I wish my parents would let me open my computer....
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you still don't have a computer.....? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you still don't have a computer.....?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I just never go on XDA with it?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## phaze one (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for repeatedly banning each other over computer parts


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ban the person who started this thread.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> Ban the person who started this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for causing a temporal rift.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for causing a temporal rift.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because temporal rifts aren't caused, they are opened 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## avgjoegeek (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because temporal rifts aren't caused, they are opened
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I am in bliss and therefore ignorant 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because I am in bliss and therefore ignorant
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being ignorant.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being ignorant.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being blissful  It's fun! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for having fun

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for having fun
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## jontornblom (Mar 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not...having an avatar.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

jontornblom said:


> Banned for not...having an avatar.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because for some reason your user name reminds me of Nirvana 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because for some reason your user name reminds me of Nirvana
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I have apple juice.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I have apple juice.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the simple fact that apple juice reminds me of urine 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the simple fact that apple juice reminds me of urine
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because OH NO I'M DRINKING PISS ACCORDING TO YOU

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because OH NO I'M DRINKING PISS ACCORDING TO YOU
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're drinking piss haha  That's naaasty 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## phaze one (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're drinking piss haha  That's naaasty
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you think drinking piss is nasty.

sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

phaze one said:


> Banned because you think drinking piss is nasty.
> 
> sent by carrier pigeon

Click to collapse



Banned because virginity, I do not chose you 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because virginity, I do not chose you
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I chose sexual promiscuity.


----------



## TenderStew (Mar 23, 2011)

i ban myself for not being able to post in development threads.


----------



## muerteman (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned because thats obviously just spamming to get your way into that.


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 23, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because thats obviously just spamming to get your way into that.

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is based on spanning.. or bamming.. or whatever you wanna call it.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 23, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because this thread is based on spanning.. or bamming.. or whatever you wanna call it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because 'tis true


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because 'tis true

Click to collapse



Banned because I love jdownloader


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I love jdownloader

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm here

Click to collapse



Banned for being there.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being there.

Click to collapse



Banned for letting people come and want to meet me, and I have no idea who are them 

Double banned because Get the f*** away works great


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for letting people come and want to meet me, and I have no idea who are them
> 
> Double banned because Get the f*** away works great

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to be nice to people like this


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have to be nice to people like this

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not an a$$


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not an a$$

Click to collapse



Banned because you are. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you are.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sick of people coming and wanting to meet me


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm sick of people coming and wanting to meet me

Click to collapse



Banned because that is pretty creepy.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm sick of people coming and wanting to meet me

Click to collapse



Banned because if they are hot chicks you won't complain


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because if they are hot chicks you won't complain

Click to collapse



Banned because who would


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because who would

Click to collapse



Banned for attracting dykes. Eww...


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for attracting dykes. Eww...

Click to collapse



Banned because I barely get to play Pokemon in school today. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for attracting dykes. Eww...

Click to collapse



Banned because NO!!  

they're organizing a stupid protest, why do they go to a private university if they can't afford it


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I barely get to play Pokemon in school today.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz school ain't for pokemon. Trust me, develop marketable skills.



husam666 said:


> Banned because NO!!
> 
> they're organizing a stupid protest, why do they go to a private university if they can't afford it

Click to collapse



Banned because cheap dykes are organizing protests in your university.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned coz school ain't for pokemon. Trust me, develop marketable skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because cheap dykes are organizing protests in your university.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to go


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have to go

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going for dinner, then a long drive home (as usual)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm going for dinner, then a long drive home (as usual)

Click to collapse



Banned because Ooooh what are you having for dinner? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Ooooh what are you having for dinner?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because he's having old fish


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's having old fish

Click to collapse



Banned because I had beef noodles.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I had beef noodles.

Click to collapse



Banned for eating lazy food


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for eating lazy food

Click to collapse



Banned for making a mafia family and not inviting me

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for making a mafia family and not inviting me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not the don 

do you want in?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not the don
> 
> do you want in?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd like to be a member 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned because you're in, go and say hi in the mafia thread 
and add the logo to your signature when you can


----------



## muerteman (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned because I dont see a logo in your sig.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I dont see a logo in your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for being blind.


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 23, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I dont see a logo in your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for not even having a sig.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned for not even having a sig.

Click to collapse



Banned, you sigless person.


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned, you sigless person.

Click to collapse



Banned for being on-topic in the off-topic section.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned for being on-topic in the off-topic section.

Click to collapse



Banned for acknowledging the lord and master of off-topic. Now kneel as I knight you.


----------



## SilverHedgehog (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for a sharp avatar


----------



## avgjoegeek (Mar 23, 2011)

SilverHedgehog said:


> Banned for a sharp avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an avatar - fix it.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for not having an avatar - fix it.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a ginger avatar


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a ginger avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for having a problem with gingers(I'm a read head) 

I'm not a Mik.....but my EVO is!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Banned for having a problem with gingers(I'm a read head)
> 
> I'm not a Mik.....but my EVO is!

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that I hate gingers. I just don't eat them.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for assuming that I hate gingers. I just don't eat them.

Click to collapse



Banned because ginger tastes awful


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because ginger tastes awful

Click to collapse




Banned because it's an acquired taste and is lovely with sushi. 
Hi Husam!
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because it's an acquired taste and is lovely with sushi.
> Hi Husam!
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't hold myself and not ban you , and because I can't think of a better reason


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned because after 3,393 posts in this thread your brain is drain of ideas to bann



husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't hold myself and not ban you , and because I can't think of a better reason

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because after 3,393 posts in this thread your brain is drain of ideas to bann

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the sad truth


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling the sad truth

Click to collapse



Banned because it's snowing. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it's snowing.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it rained on the snow, and it's your fault!


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned because what?  Today has been the hottest day of the year so far in UK (Most of it anyway)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because what?  Today has been the hottest day of the year so far in UK (Most of it anyway)

Click to collapse



Banned because it hailed today and it snowed  We had great weather for the last two days!  this is why I hate Buffalo!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it hailed today and it snowed  We had great weather for the last two days!  this is why I hate Buffalo!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because you live in buffalo.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned because you live in buffalo.

Click to collapse



Banned for being SOOOOO observant 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being SOOOOO observant
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because you suck at sarcasm. you are unbelievably smart


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned because you suck at sarcasm. you are unbelievably smart

Click to collapse



Banned because Twitch is ALMOST as smart as me!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> Banned for allowing me to ban you with such ease.....go somewhere else...another XDA fora, hide, go to Cuba, anything but be an easy bannable target

Click to collapse



Banned for being double late, fail.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## turbo614 (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for having ham and no burger lmao

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

turbo614 said:


> Banned for having ham and no burger lmao
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I has both! 

@M_T_M banned for not telling me, where have you been?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Working nana  a lot too!
> Banned for caring.

Click to collapse



Banned because you know I care about my favorite mod 

No homo.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned because... But... But...  I'm a mod  


twitch153 said:


> Banned because you know I care about my favorite mod
> 
> No homo.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you know I care about my favorite mod
> 
> No homo.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for caring while living in a world where no cares about the little guy (see AT&T & T-Mobile merger)

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for caring while living in a world where no cares about the little guy (see AT&T & T-Mobile merger)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because I have T-Mobile so obviously I do care very much so  

@Maxey you're not an xda developers mod 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 23, 2011)

Yay! Haha 


Banned because does this mean tmobile UK and O2 are merging too?? (I think O2 and att are the same company... haha 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have T-Mobile so obviously I do care very much so
> 
> @Maxey you're not an xda developers mod
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have T-Mobile so obviously I do care very much so
> 
> @Maxey you're not an xda developers mod
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be sad. It's the end of an era and we are about to be slaves of the AT&T empire. High prices, no choices (gsm) and bad, bad, bad customer service. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you should be sad. It's the end of an era and we are about to be slaves of the AT&T empire. High prices, no choices (gsm) and bad, bad, bad customer service.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because that doesn't mean I shouldn't be happy  I'm always happy...I don't know why...I think it's unhealthy haha


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yay! Haha
> 
> 
> Banned because does this mean tmobile UK and O2 are merging too?? (I think O2 and att are the same company... haha
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that doesn't mean I shouldn't be happy  I'm always happy...I don't know why...I think it's unhealthy haha

Click to collapse



Banned for having hypomania 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having hypomania
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're gonna make me go on google just to figure out what that is


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're gonna make me go on google just to figure out what that is

Click to collapse




Hypomania: having a persistent or pervasive elevated (euphoric) mood 
Banned for not wanting to google  that ;p
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hypomania: having a persistent or pervasive elevated (euphoric) mood
> Banned for not wanting to google  that ;p
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I think I do have that....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I think I do have that....:eek
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're always insanely happy? (See what I did there?)

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you're always insanely happy? (See what I did there?)
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I am  (Nah, I didn't see what you did there...)

Double banned because I didn't see!


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am  (Nah, I didn't see what you did there...)
> 
> Double banned because I didn't see!

Click to collapse



Banned because insanely happy? HypoMANIA? Get it yet?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because insanely happy? HypoMANIA? Get it yet?
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the horribly thought out pun


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the horribly thought out pun

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm playing Pokemon on the ****ter again.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm playing Pokemon on the ****ter again.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I told you last time not to tell us this info! TMI!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I told you last time not to tell us this info! TMI!

Click to collapse



Banned because knowledge is power.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because knowledge is power.

Click to collapse



Banned because I live by this motto.

@Twitch Still doing it! 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I live by this motto.
> 
> @Twitch Still doing it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that's stank nasty dude haha

Double banned because I can't wait till manana 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I live by this motto.
> 
> @Twitch Still doing it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for living on a motor


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for living on a motor

Click to collapse



Banned because that would mean I'd also be ****ting on said bike, therefore opening a temporal rift and destroying life as we know it.

Or something.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because that would mean I'd also be ****ting on said bike, therefore opening a temporal rift and destroying life as we know it.
> 
> Or something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because ****ting on the bike just leaves a scattered mess.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because ****ting on the bike just leaves a scattered mess.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm done ****ting.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm done ****ting.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you may be constipated....it waaaaaaay too long for you to drop a deuce haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you may be constipated....it waaaaaaay too long for you to drop a deuce haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because he took 54 minutes.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you may be constipated....it waaaaaaay too long for you to drop a deuce haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he took 54 minutes.

Click to collapse




Banned because I was playing Pokemon and also got a shower.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I was playing Pokemon and also got a shower.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you were ****ting while you were in the shower?? Gross! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you were ****ting while you were in the shower?? Gross! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because he was in a shower of **** playing pokemon.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he was in a shower of **** playing pokemon.

Click to collapse



Ban him for playing Pocket Legends on a hot and sunny day.

edit: I don't know what to say..lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> Ban him for playing Pocket Legends on a hot and sunny day.
> 
> edit: I don't know what to say..lol

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what to say in a ban thread. But at least you weren't ashamed to admit it, unlike the other noobs.

Also, double ban welcome!


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not knowing what to say in a ban thread. But at least you weren't ashamed to admit it, unlike the other noobs.
> 
> Also, double ban welcome!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the noob. Also, playing Pokemon until wee hours of the morning.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for banning the noob. Also, playing Pokemon until wee hours of the morning.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for playing a game that tortures animals. Grow up and play Dragon Age 2


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for playing a game that tortures animals. Grow up and play Dragon Age 2

Click to collapse



Banned because those animals aren't real...making it okay  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because those animals aren't real...making it okay
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for playing with imaginary animals.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for playing with imaginary animals.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have Hypomania haha What do you expect?!?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have Hypomania haha What do you expect?!?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting me to expect. What great expectations.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for expecting me to expect. What great expectations.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an awesome person you should have high expectations for yourself you lazy bum haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're an awesome person you should have high expectations for yourself you lazy bum haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because my parents have high expectations of me, and I have even higher expectations of myself. Does that make me super-awesome?


----------



## Hidyman (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for having a sig that hurts my brain.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 24, 2011)

BANNED FOR NOT HAVING A SIG


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

Hidyman said:


> Banned for having a sig that hurts my brain.

Click to collapse



Banned for bowing down to the Master and Commander of Off-topic. Now grovel like the worm that you are.



fleurdelisxliv said:


> BANNED FOR NOT HAVING A SIG

Click to collapse



banned for posting in all-caps. my ears are going deaf.


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for bowing down to the Master and Commander of Off-topic.

Click to collapse



Banned for referring to yourself as two different titles and/or ranks.. you would think just "master" would do the trick. 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for referring to yourself as two different titles and/or ranks.. you would think just "master" would do the trick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because mastery denotes skill and ability, while commander denotes power and authority. 

Double banned for not prostrating yourself on the floor in utter worship of my awesome presence.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because mastery denotes skill and ability, while commander denotes power and authority.
> 
> Double banned for not prostrating yourself on the floor in utter worship of my awesome presence.

Click to collapse



Banned because the chef forgets his position  But it's okay your power trips are acceptable haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because mastery denotes skill and ability, while commander denotes power and authority.
> 
> Double banned for not prostrating yourself on the floor in utter worship of my awesome presence.

Click to collapse



Banned for donating stuff 
Don't be not selfish


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for donating stuff
> Don't be not selfish

Click to collapse



Banned because you completely and utterly skipped me  No es bueno 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you completely and utterly skipped me  No es bueno
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for needing attention


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for needing attention

Click to collapse



Banned for needing ignorance.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for needing ignorance.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for needing knowledge


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for needing knowledge

Click to collapse



Banned because knowledge is power, *****.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 24, 2011)

ban myself for not knowing what needing ignorance means


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 24, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> ban myself for not knowing what needing ignorance means

Click to collapse



Self ban because I can't ban someone who's already banned themselves.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Self ban because I can't ban someone who's already banned themselves.

Click to collapse



Banned because your almost as ignorant as the ignoramus above you.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Self ban because I can't ban someone who's already banned themselves.

Click to collapse



lol ban 






double banned because you can


----------



## muerteman (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for googling....your supposed to just make a thread asking how long the ban the person above you thread is.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol ban
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WHOO, I WAS SECOND ON GOOGLE, *****ES.  XD

Banned for banbanbanbanban.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> WHOO, I WAS SECOND ON GOOGLE, *****ES.  XD
> 
> Banned for banbanbanbanban.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it all depends on the search syntax, dyke.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it all depends on the search syntax, dyke.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was still second.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I was still second.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I was first for a search of sakai4eva. Nuff said.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I was first for a search of sakai4eva. Nuff said.

Click to collapse



Banned because needing ignorance is not my handle. 

Although it's an awesome name for an Indie rock band.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because needing ignorance is not my handle.
> 
> Although it's an awesome name for an Indie rock band.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banning your love handles.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banning your love handles.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'M NOT FAT.

...

Okay, I am.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'M NOT FAT.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being gravitationally challenged. And sensitive about it.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being gravitationally challenged. And sensitive about it.

Click to collapse



Banned for providing me with a new phrase.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for providing me with a new phrase.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the new bassist, and now my fingers are killing me 
although I love bass more than guitar


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I am the new bassist, and now my fingers are killing me
> although I love bass more than guitar

Click to collapse



Banned because I tried learning guitar, dropped like 300 bucks in total, and fell out of it when school started. Still have an interest, just no time....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I tried learning guitar, dropped like 300 bucks in total, and fell out of it when school started. Still have an interest, just no time....

Click to collapse



Banned because my brother taught me for free a few years back


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my brother taught me for free a few years back

Click to collapse



Lucky you....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I am the new bassist, and now my fingers are killing me
> although I love bass more than guitar

Click to collapse



Banned for loving bass like me.

Double banned because I just finished my "audition" session with the church.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for loving bass like me.
> 
> Double banned because I just finished my "audition" session with the church.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't play punk rock in a church 



Green Day said:


> Do you have the time
> To listen to me whine
> About nothing and everything
> All at once

Click to collapse


----------



## jukethehitman (Mar 24, 2011)

Dude !banned! because you are talking about church and it's not even sunday


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

jukethehitman said:


> Dude !banned! because you are talking about church and it's not even sunday

Click to collapse



Banned because you just did


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you just did

Click to collapse



Banned because I am wearing a legend of Zelda shirt 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am wearing a legend of Zelda shirt
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for liking that game


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for liking that game

Click to collapse



Banned because if you don't like the name you need to die of elephantiasis 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you don't like the name you need to die of elephantiasis
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because elephantiasis does not kill  FAIL
Double banned because I never played that game, I saw trailers and it was boring to me 
Triple banned because not to forget that the only console I had in my life was NES when I was a kid


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because elephantiasis does not kill  FAIL
> Double banned because I never played that game, I saw trailers and it was boring to me
> Triple banned because not to forget that the only console I had in my life was NES when I was a kid

Click to collapse



Banned because it doesn't kill but you deserve to have a death involving elephantiasis!

Double banned because it's still no excuse get an emulator!

Triple banned because it first came out for the NES....FAIL!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it doesn't kill but you deserve to have a death involving elephantiasis!
> 
> Double banned because it's still no excuse get an emulator!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I fail


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that I fail

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I fail...we both win haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking that I fail...we both win haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



(A) Anarchy Ban!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> (A) Anarchy Ban!

Click to collapse



I must go!

Banned for being an anarchist! Fight the power!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I must go!
> 
> Banned for being an anarchist! Fight the power!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't hold yourself


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having a picture or Marilyn Manson so big that you can actually smell him if you are near it

Click to collapse



Banned because that smell is my brother's socks


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having a picture or Marilyn Manson so big that you can actually smell him if you are near it

Click to collapse



Banned for double


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned for double

Click to collapse



Banned because I'mma binge game. Yay for playing one game for multiple hours. -.-

Also, POST 8888 *****ES, YEEEEEEAH

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'mma binge game. Yay for playing one game for multiple hours. -.-
> 
> Also, POST 8888 *****ES, YEEEEEEAH
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned because the drill is charging


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because the drill is charging

Click to collapse



Banned for saying things that could be misunderstood


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying things that could be misunderstood

Click to collapse



Banned because haha  

Although it wasn't metaphorical for anything.... It actualy is 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/PowerMac/IMG_20110324_192032.jpg


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because haha
> 
> Although it wasn't metaphorical for anything.... It actualy is
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/PowerMac/IMG_20110324_192032.jpg

Click to collapse



Banned because slow internetz is preventing me from seeing your photos


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because slow internetz is preventing me from seeing your photos

Click to collapse



Banned for your poo internet! I scoff at it with my superior interwebz on my phone lmao 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MUNDO23 (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for rolling your eyes

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

MUNDO23 said:


> Banned for rolling your eyes
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not paying attention. I obviuosly did no such thing...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not paying attention. I obviuosly did no such thing...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be building!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you should be building!

Click to collapse



Banned because I am taking a partial break whilst I prep steak to be cooked....mmmmm....steak 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha, How's progress?  

Banned because its too late to eat 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am taking a partial break whilst I prep steak to be cooked....mmmmm....steak
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, How's progress?
> 
> Banned because its too late to eat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's only 18:09 here....

Progress is good  I am spray painting the skullcandy symbol onto the front of my casing...I'll show you later 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweet!  Yeah Post pics please  

Banned because its 22:-- here  



twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's only 18:09 here....
> 
> Progress is good  I am spray painting the skullcandy symbol onto the front of my casing...I'll show you later
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet!  Yeah Post pics please
> 
> Banned because its 22:-- here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting your time, did anyone ask you?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting your time, did anyone ask you?

Click to collapse



Banned because I am very pissed off about this power supply issue!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am very pissed off about this power supply issue!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because all I'm doing is sitting and enjoying some fine peach flavored English tea(Twinings)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because all I'm doing is sitting and enjoying some fine peach flavored English tea(Twinings)

Click to collapse



Banned because I despise trolls.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I despise trolls.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not trolling, I'm posting a fact


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not trolling, I'm posting a fact

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't referring to you  Troll....jk 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wasn't referring to you  Troll....jk
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because the  is my new favorite emote


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the  is my new favorite emote

Click to collapse



Banned because I played a lot of Torchlight. Oof. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I played a lot of Torchlight. Oof.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are here 24/7


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are here 24/7

Click to collapse



Banned because I am here 24/7 haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am here 24/7 haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'm gonna ban that punk that said you can't play punk rock in church because I almost always play bass like a rocker.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm gonna ban that punk that said you can't play punk rock in church because I almost always play bass like a rocker.

Click to collapse



So banned for ranting and not banning me haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> So banned for ranting and not banning me haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting banned.  Double ban for getting banned after not being banned.

Inception ****, bro.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not getting banned.  Double ban for getting banned after not being banned.
> 
> Inception ****, bro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm pissed about the computer. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm pissed about the computer.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't piss on the computer.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you shouldn't piss on the computer.

Click to collapse



Banned because the power supply deserved to be pissed on haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the power supply deserved to be pissed on haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you should go ahead then... what can go wrong?


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you should go ahead then... what can go wrong?

Click to collapse



Banned because girl problems suck.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because girl problems suck.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because they will eat your soul....for realz.

@Sakai Nothing can go wrong. It's not plugged in haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because girl problems suck.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't have problems with girls sucking.


----------



## Androidboy35961 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ban all of you for not washing your hands, when done using the bathroom..lol


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Androidboy35961 said:


> Ban all of you for not washing your hands, when done using the bathroom..lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I do so have proper hygiene  Stop making an ass out of you and me!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I do so have proper hygiene  Stop making an ass out of you and me!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a germophobe. Wash my hands about six or seven times a day, max. Ew. Germs.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm a germophobe. Wash my hands about six or seven times a day, max. Ew. Germs.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not THAT bad...but I wash when it is needed. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not THAT bad...but I wash when it is needed.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Morning piss, lunch, afternoon piss, dinner, evening ****, midnight ****.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## muerteman (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned for failing to add a ban.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for failing to add a ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for constantly failing to quote. Do you not know how? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for constantly failing to quote. Do you not know how? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing. Be silent.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for laughing. Be silent.

Click to collapse



Banned because.....fine....

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because.....fine....
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I think FortressCraft cones out tomorrow! 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I think FortressCraft cones out tomorrow!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I am buying my power supply tomorrow!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am buying my power supply tomorrow!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because bed AKA Pokemanz time.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because bed AKA Pokemanz time.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that makes no sense but okay night  I will be heading to the same place too 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that makes no sense but okay night  I will be heading to the same place too
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to work


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I need to work

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to work for a long period of time  Whilst I sleep....goodnight!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you have to work for a long period of time  Whilst I sleep....goodnight!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Goodnight ban.


----------



## muerteman (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Goodnight ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because outsourced is pro 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because outsourced is pro
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for conforming to my signature


----------



## muerteman (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned cause im confused.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned cause im confused.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're supposed to be dead


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you're supposed to be dead

Click to collapse



Banned because I said the same thing to him before...I don't think he realizes he is dead...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I said the same thing to him before...I don't think he realizes he is dead...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm listening to Metric! 

Double banned because school is bullshit. Ugh.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm gonna ban that punk that said you can't play punk rock in church because I almost always play bass like a rocker.

Click to collapse



Banned because you still didn't ban me 
Double banned because you still can't play punk rock in church 



obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm listening to Metric!
> 
> Double banned because school is bullshit. Ugh.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because school rocks 





NOT...

Double banned because I have inhaled enough bathroom cleaners to kill a cow, I'm dizzy


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you still didn't ban me
> Double banned because you still can't play punk rock in church :rolleyes
> 
> Banned because school rocks
> ...

Click to collapse



Cracked the school firewall ban! ;D

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Cracked the school firewall ban! ;D
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for putting a firewall on your crack.

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for putting a firewall on your crack.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned because how else would Charlie Sheen smoke it?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because how else would Charlie Sheen smoke it?
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz Charlie Sheen likes Coke more than Pepsi (pic related)

+ Self ban coz I'm single handedly turning XDA into 4CHAN


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned coz Charlie Sheen likes Coke more than Pepsi (pic related)
> 
> + Self ban coz I'm single handedly turning XDA into 4CHAN

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not gonna let that happen.  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not gonna let that happen.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a bum


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for calling me a bum

Click to collapse



Banned because Down On the Corner just came on the radio! Awesome song is AWESOME.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for calling him a bum.

Click to collapse



Banned because he is a bum...we all know that 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because seeing ^that^ in every post is starting to annoy me


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned because seeing ^that^ in every post is starting to annoy me

Click to collapse



Banned because it's my signature. Get over it.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't YOU smiling?-


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned because I'm lazy and rarely go on XDA.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I'm lazy and rarely go on XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have been in a bad mood since yesterday.

How you been? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have been in a bad mood since yesterday.
> 
> How you been? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for being in a bad mood. What happened to your case of hypomania?


Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being in a bad mood. What happened to your case of hypomania?
> 
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because my extreme impatience shot it in the skull and executed it publicly for it's family to see...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my extreme impatience shot it in the skull and executed it publicly for it's family to see...
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for condoning public executions. What is this Ancient Rome?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for condoning public executions. What is this Ancient Rome?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because....no....this....is....SPARTA! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....no....this....is....SPARTA!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



banned because I AM SPARTACUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> banned because I AM SPARTACUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone needs to watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTUwqxHpXMY&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 25, 2011)

BANNED  BECAUE I WISH I HAD THAT FOR MY HALLOWEEN COSTUME


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> BANNED  BECAUE I WISH I HAD THAT FOR MY HALLOWEEN COSTUME

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish I could dance like that....thing haha  That video made my day! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wish I could dance like that....thing haha  That video made my day!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive banning


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for excessive banning

Click to collapse



Banned because you're one to talk  How goes it? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're one to talk  How goes it?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



it goes like this: Banned!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it goes like this: Banned!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry and the only thing we have to eat is.....bananas! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm hungry and the only thing we have to eat is.....bananas!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for eating your bananas


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for eating your bananas

Click to collapse



Banned because I never ate them 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because everyone needs to watch this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTUwqxHpXMY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me watch that. 
Don't do drugs. Drugs are bad (even for androids)

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never ate them
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because you did
proof: 



twitch153 said:


> I ate my bananas yesterday
> I feel terrible , but those hoes should've seen it coming
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for making me watch that.
> Don't do drugs. Drugs are bad (even for androids)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because drugs are good, when you're sick


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because drugs are good, when you're sick

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing my ban with something good (like medicines that help people)

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for confusing my ban with something good (like medicines that help people)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because the video is awesome and you know it.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for making me watch that.
> Don't do drugs. Drugs are bad (even for androids)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned coz your not getting out of life alive regardless of what you do.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the video is awesome and you know it.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe it is... Maybe.

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because maybe it is... Maybe.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't watch it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because maybe it is... Maybe.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't be apprehensive about the truth! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because maybe it is... Maybe.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a signature, when actually you do as you've used a signature to indicate to people that you don't have a signature through the use of a signature, which means that you do have a signature, meaning that you do have a signature when actually you don't... This post could get looooooooooooooong.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned for not having a signature, when actually you do as you've used a signature to indicate to people that you don't have a signature through the use of a signature, which means that you do have a signature, meaning that you do have a signature when actually you don't... This post could get looooooooooooooong.

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing yourself, it's okay....the brain tumor won't kill you...

Sent from my Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for confusing yourself, it's okay....the brain tumor won't kill you...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to Duff's!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm going to Duff's!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I envy you....

Sent from my Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I envy you....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because their waitresses are HOT.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned for perving on the waitresses 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for perving on the waitresses
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's impossible not to!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it's impossible not to!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be stuffing your face with amazing wings haha

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should be stuffing your face with amazing wings haha
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned

10 char


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should be stuffing your face with amazing wings haha
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because if I don't ban you, there is a high chance that you'll get banned for real

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned
> 
> 10 char

Click to collapse



Banned because you are probably the only one who can see my ban 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because if I don't ban you, there is a high chance that you'll get banned for real
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because so true.

@twitch Long wait time. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you are probably the only one who can see my ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I can see beyond that too


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can see beyond that too

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't see it...

And why would I be really banned? 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't see it...
> 
> And why would I be really banned?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because phone's about to die and I WANT MAH FISH FRY DAMMIT.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned for not being smart enough to see it 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't see it...
> 
> And why would I be really banned?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not being smart enough to see it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's page 900


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's page 900

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still waiting. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned because only 100 more 


husam666 said:


> Banned because it's page 900

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's page 900

Click to collapse



Banned because no one is explaining why I'd get banned for real! 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Because you a banana  Banned for not knowing 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because no one is explaining why I'd get banned for real!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no one is explaining why I'd get banned for real!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Because:

I'm a banana
I'm a banana
I'm a banana

LOOK AT ME MOOOVE!


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because:
> 
> I'm a banana
> I'm a banana
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not making a lolz as the word banana has the word ban in it (and ana).


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned for not making a lolz as the word banana has the word ban in it (and ana).

Click to collapse



Banned for posting old facts and for not knowing that song


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting old facts and for not knowing that song

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought you were going to sleep?! 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I thought you were going to sleep?!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not sleepy


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not sleepy

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to take a break on xda, peace! Just for awhile 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm going to take a break on xda, peace! Just for awhile
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



ok ban ...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok ban ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being sad...I'll be on in a few hours or so...

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being sad...I'll be on in a few hours or so...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because you're going to buy a new psu 
Double banned because I'll be sleeping then


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're going to buy a new psu
> Double banned because I'll be sleeping then

Click to collapse



BANNED BECAUSE I'M PSYCHED FROM PLAYING TIER 1. BOOM! HEADSHOT!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I'M PSYCHED FROM PLAYING TIER 1. BOOM! HEADSHOT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a psycho


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because hey ;D 





husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a psycho

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for the very same reason you banned above



husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a psycho

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for the very same reason you banned above

Click to collapse



Banned for posting old news


----------



## Scabes24 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting old news

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting any news.


Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for not posting any news.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate news


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I hate news

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pessimistic douche. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being a pessimistic douche.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because every post I've posted has been on-topic in the off-topic section.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned because every post I've posted has been on-topic in the off-topic section.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have it on my clipboard (do they use this word these days?)




> how can you be on-topic in the off-topic section without going off-topic in the off-topic section which means you are on topic in the off-topic section scheeble weeble blurp

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have it on my clipboard (do they use this word these days?)

Click to collapse



Banned because....I think so....haha

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....I think so....haha
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because yes, that is indeed the term used for temporary copy memory.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because yes, that is indeed the term used for temporary copy memory.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because they should rename it to tablet


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they should rename it to tablet

Click to collapse



Banned because that would make no sense haha I like clipboard. 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that would make no sense haha I like clipboard.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because you just flashed you phone, admit it!


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you just flashed you phone, admit it!

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't flashed anything in a month, my favorite theme was discontinued, so I won't upgrade SC....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I haven't flashed anything in a month, my favorite theme was discontinued, so I won't upgrade SC....
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't talking to you


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you just flashed you phone, admit it!

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not flash my phone I'm waiting for CM7 final or RC-3....plus all my apps are backed up on titanium 

And yeah I think themes are good but keep people locked down...

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I did not flash my phone I'm waiting for CM7 final or RC-3....plus all my apps are backed up on titanium
> 
> And yeah I think themes are good but keep people locked down...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig is Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp
not -if bla bla bla-


----------



## Eddiepapi (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because I'm bored.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your sig is Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp
> not -if bla bla bla-

Click to collapse



Banned because I got bored of it, I'll think of a new siggy soon though...any suggestions? 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## davtfor (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because my boss is a d**k and I have to take my repressed anger out on someone else.  

Sent from my X10 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got bored of it, I'll think of a new siggy soon though...any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse



what about yes we can 

Banned because you'll be thanking satan in every post


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what about yes we can
> 
> Banned because you'll be thanking satan in every post

Click to collapse



Banned because I would do that even if my life depended on it haha

@the other guy, banned because you need to find an emotional outlet...

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

davtfor said:


> Banned because my boss is a d**k and I have to take my repressed anger out on someone else.
> 
> Sent from my X10 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you can always confront him and be a man then get fired, your wife will leave you, your bank account balance becomes < 0, become a hobo, and die near a trash can


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can always confront him and be a man then get fired, your wife will leave you, your bank account balance becomes < 0, become a hobo, and die near a trash can

Click to collapse



Banned because that trash can sounds like a safe and warm place...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that trash can sounds like a safe and warm place...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig should be "I love obsidianchao."

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## mattmartin77 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because your sig should be "I love obsidianchao."
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because it is stupid. it should be -I heart people's moms-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> banned because it is stupid. it should be -I heart people's moms-

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining how you are possibly able to "heart" things?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not explaining how you are possibly able to "heart" things?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



BANNED BECAUSE YOU SHOULD LOVE ME.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> BANNED BECAUSE YOU SHOULD LOVE ME.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being needy  Bring me some Duff's wings then we'll talk  haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being needy  Bring me some Duff's wings then we'll talk  haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't get them, I ate a fish fry, f***ing DELICIOUS.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I didn't get them, I ate a fish fry, f***ing DELICIOUS.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having sex with food.

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having sex with food.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned for clever wordplay.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Mar 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having sex with food.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to spell 

I'm not a Mik.....but my EVO is!


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Banned for not knowing how to spell
> 
> I'm not a Mik.....but my EVO is!

Click to collapse



Banned for being late.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being late.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being late for your period...be careful! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being late for your period...be careful!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for F*** YOU.

Double banned because THIS IS AMAZING. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gD8nV8RlPU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## webstar1 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for F*** YOU.
> 
> Double banned because THIS IS AMAZING. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gD8nV8RlPU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because u made me LMAO. Wtf dude. Vegans on xda shouldn't watch this.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 26, 2011)

webstar1 said:


> Banned because u made me LMAO. Wtf dude. Vegans on xda shouldn't watch this.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at the bravest potato I have ever seen. 

Double banned coz you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## ribi (Mar 26, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because it's about the quality of the bans, not how many
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because scabes sounds disgusting

EDIT: Ban myself because I'm too stupid to reply to the latest post...


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because you have no signature D:


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 26, 2011)

ribi said:


> Banned because scabes sounds disgusting
> 
> EDIT: Ban myself because I'm too stupid to reply to the latest post...

Click to collapse



Banned for dressing up as Robin.


----------



## tekavc (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for stealing from the rich.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

tekavc said:


> Banned for stealing from the rich.

Click to collapse



Banned because that poor, brave potato....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because that poor, brave potato....
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for no Avatar


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for no Avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because that potato had it coming to him!!!!! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## CF4714 (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that potato had it coming to him!!!!!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for previously owning an iPhone


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

CF4714 said:


> Banned for previously owning an iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned because I never owned it to use it, I owned it to trade it for my current phone  Plus I received it from a friend so I didn't buy it.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never owned it to use it, I owned it to trade it for my current phone  Plus I received it from a friend so I didn't buy it.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'mma make the potato my avatar.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'mma make the potato my avatar.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because my power supply is in transit and I will hopefully get it today 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my power simply is in transit and I will hopefully get it today
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because yaaaay, you have a steam?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because yaaaay, you have a steam?
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because....huh? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....huh?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because... do you... have... Steam? (Better?)

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because... do you... have... Steam? (Better?)
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because define steam.....Haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because define steam.....Haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because THE EFFING VALVE SERVICE YOU GENIUS

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because THE EFFING VALVE SERVICE YOU GENIUS
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because....oh!!!! No haha  I don't even have my computer turned on yet! There is no OS on there! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....oh!!!! No haha  I don't even have my computer turned on yet! There is no OS on there!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because damn, you're such an anti-socialist, only talking on XDA. >.>

Also, POTATO-DONO

EDIT: HOLY **** 491 POSTS?!

Double edit: Banned because this topic is tagged with "penis" XD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because damn, you're such an anti-socialist, only talking on XDA. >.>
> 
> Also, POTATO-DONO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because socialism is bad haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because socialism is bad haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because socialism actually works amazing. Look at Sweden. America should be socialist, there's too many ways to exploit our "free" bullshit system.

POTATO-DONOOOOOOOO


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Because at first it was a play on words. 

Banned for saying some unneeded things 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 26, 2011)

adelaney said:


> Why r u dickheads talking politics in a dev forum?
> 
> Sent from my badass, superfast evo; over the fastest, cheapest, best coverage-having network.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning someone. Also, banned for saying Sprint is the fastest. I have seen a TBOLT on LTE in Chicago, and I think it is faster.


Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for not banning someone. Also, banned for saying Sprint is the fastest. I have seen a TBOLT on LTE in Chicago, and I think it is faster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being so right about the Tunaboat. Sprint sucks, love my Fascinate. Whoo, Verizon.

Anyways, banned because Potato-dono told me to.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being so right about the Tunaboat. Sprint sucks, love my Fascinate. Whoo, Verizon.
> 
> Anyways, banned because Potato-dono told me to.

Click to collapse



Banned because Tuna sucks haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Tuna sucks haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU SUCK

Yay, potato-dono.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because YOU SUCK
> 
> Yay, potato-dono.

Click to collapse



Banned because you got an avatar because I told you to!  Now dance in circles


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you got an avatar because I told you to!  Now dance in circles

Click to collapse



Banned because Avatar is not a good movie


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Avatar is not a good movie

Click to collapse



Banned because its okay


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because I just became senior member

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I just became senior member
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because apparently I've been one.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because apparently I've been one.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



I ban you both because I've BEEN one 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I ban you both because I've BEEN one
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored... where's my DS....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm bored... where's my DS....
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I almost bought a 3DS at the store earlier?!  I talked myself out of it saying I needed money for parts


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I almost bought a 3DS at the store earlier?!  I talked myself out of it saying I needed money for parts

Click to collapse



Banned for good decision, I'm waiting for some of the better games to come out.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for good decision, I'm waiting for some of the better games to come out.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the blue colour is sooo tempting


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because the blue colour is sooo tempting

Click to collapse



Banned because BAN.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because BAN.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because BAN.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because BAN.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't get why everything has to be 3D!!!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't get why everything has to be 3D!!!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone thinks it's a step forward in tech.... :eyeroll:

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because socialism actually works amazing. Look at Sweden. America should be socialist, there's too many ways to exploit our "free" bullshit system.
> 
> POTATO-DONOOOOOOOO

Click to collapse



In Soviet Russia, post bans you.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> In Soviet Russia, post bans you.

Click to collapse



In xda, I ban you  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

In Chuck Norris.... You're always banned


twitch153 said:


> In xda, I ban you
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> In Chuck Norris.... You're always banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being inside Chuck Norris....that's just gee four why....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> In Chuck Norris.... You're always banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for my boredom.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for my boredom.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Round-house kick banned coz Chuck Norris is a *****.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for my boredom.

Click to collapse



banned because we always have reasons to ban, that's getting boring


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because you can't face your fears and ban like a man


----------



## muerteman (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for questioning his manliness. There is no question.


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't face your fears and ban like a man

Click to collapse







Banned because I am the man everyone wants to be and the man every woman wants to... JACK BAUER.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned because I am the man everyone wants to be and the man every woman wants to... JACK BAUER.

Click to collapse



Banned because your parachute failed that's why you're back


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your parachute failed that's why you're back

Click to collapse



Banned because today is really boring....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because today is really boring....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



No kidding.

Banned because I spent 16 bucks on a game, waited two hours for installation, and then my brother jacked the PC....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> No kidding.
> 
> Banned because I spent 16 bucks on a game, waited two hours for installation, and then my brother jacked the PC....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I laugh at your pain haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I laugh at your pain haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you suck.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

+1 ban


----------



## CF4714 (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my ass has a reason to laugh...I eats a lot of beans  You post obvious facts.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned due to excessive banning of others.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 26, 2011)

CF4714 said:


> Banned due to excessive banning of others.

Click to collapse



Banned due to not banning enough.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned for having all that shiz about your phone in every post.... 


obsidianchao said:


> Banned due to not banning enough.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having all that shiz about your phone in every post....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you of all people should know that's a signature! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having all that shiz about your phone in every post....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for using the word shiz...


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> banned for using the word shiz...

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't the Matrix haha We use fake words! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Sirklip (Mar 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this isn't the Matrix haha We use fake words!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for wrangling Vowels 
just let them be Free


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sirklip said:


> Banned for wrangling Vowels
> just let them be Free

Click to collapse



Banned for because the vowels deserve enslavement just as much as the consonants...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for because the vowels deserve enslavement just as much as the consonants...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because enslaving that O is called bondage.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because enslaving that O is called bondage.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because enslaving any of them is called bondage haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because enslaving any of them is called bondage haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not sure what else you'd have sex with other than O.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm not sure what else you'd have sex with other than O.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking about the V 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not thinking about the V
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



The only place a V can go is up your ass ban.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> The only place a V can go is up your ass ban.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you forget to reverse it 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you forget to reverse it
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for eavesdropping on bans


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for eavesdropping on bans

Click to collapse



Good Morning ban


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because I just rage-quited minecraft.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I just rage-quited minecraft.

Click to collapse



Banned because what's that


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ragequit


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I just rage-quited minecraft.

Click to collapse



Banned for playing such a crap game with such crap graphics.

It's 2011 GET YOURSELF AN XBOX.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ragequit

Click to collapse



 What happened? Server is on btw  haha


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned for playing such a crap game with such crap graphics.
> 
> It's 2011 GET YOURSELF AN XBOX.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can access blocked pages in my university


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned for playing such a crap game with such crap graphics.
> 
> It's 2011 GET YOURSELF AN XBOX.

Click to collapse



Banned because they're sooooo 2006


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 27, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned for playing such a crap game with such crap graphics.
> 
> It's 2011 GET YOURSELF AN XBOX.

Click to collapse



Banned because Graphics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gameplay


MacaronyMax said:


> What happened? Server is on btw  haha

Click to collapse



banned because ill join


husam666 said:


> Banned because I can access blocked pages in my university

Click to collapse



Banned because my school has no block >


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because Graphics
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having better free internet


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because they're sooooo 2006

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'd rather be sooooo 2006 than sooooo 1986.

MINECRAFT






XBOX


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because I rather play Minecraft than play XBox live with 8 year old boys.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because I chose the Minecraft  + I have an 360 too  But it's boring.... + what he said^


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I rather play Minecraft than play XBox live with 8 year old boys.

Click to collapse



Banned because you like em' younger.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I chose the Minecraft  + I have an 360 too  But it's boring.... + what he said^

Click to collapse



Banned because if you don't want it you can always give it to me


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 27, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned because you like em' younger.

Click to collapse



em, wut.
banned because em, lolwut?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if you don't want it you can always give it to me

Click to collapse



BAnned because.... eh


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> em, wut.
> banned because em, lolwut?

Click to collapse



em' = them! 

Banned because you made me ROFLCOPTER!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> em' = them!
> 
> Banned because you made me ROFLCOPTER!

Click to collapse



banned for posting ugly photos


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for posting ugly photos

Click to collapse



Banned fro having 66 thanks, matching your name-kinda


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because he needs 600 more to match his name

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for posting ugly photos

Click to collapse



Banned for being racist. CUE **** STORM.


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because of pre mentioned **** storm.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because of pre mentioned **** storm.

Click to collapse



Banned because LET IT POUR ****

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## balamb0776 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm new also.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

balamb0776 said:


> I'm new also.

Click to collapse



Banned for being new, welcome fool! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being new, welcome fool!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I've got my PSU


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I've got my PSU

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care....you still are cursed.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't care....you still are cursed.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha  Banned because I take it you've still not got yours


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Banned because I take it you've still not got yours

Click to collapse



Banned because you should figure it out...obviously I haven't haha I'm getting mine Monday...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should figure it out...obviously I haven't haha I'm getting mine Monday...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



haha  I won't be finished 'till at least 1st of April.... But would you like a picture of my PSU haha  


Banned because I hope the mail guy hurries for you


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha  I won't be finished 'till at least 1st of April.... But would you like a picture of my PSU haha
> 
> 
> Banned because I hope the mail guy hurries for you

Click to collapse



Banned because I will be done Monday 

And no....I don't want a tease 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I will be done Monday
> 
> And no....I don't want a tease
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because Congrats  Post some benchy's or you Windows Expirience score once your done  haha


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Congrats  Post some benchy's or you Windows Expirience score once your done  haha

Click to collapse



Banned because Llama is right though 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Llama is right though
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm down with a cold


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Congrats  Post some benchy's or you Windows Expirience score once your done  haha

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking Windows Experience score means anything.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because I don't.... Its just some numbers to get an idea :


digital_knight said:


> Banned for thinking Windows Experience score means anything.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 27, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned for thinking Windows Experience score means anything.

Click to collapse



Banned because nothing means anything....only anything means anything.  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because nothing means anything....only anything means anything.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for being right.


----------



## muerteman (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned for being wrong my friend. Anything means whatever the **** I want it to mean.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for being wrong my friend. Anything means whatever the **** I want it to mean.

Click to collapse



Banned because again...you forget you are dead....your opinion means nada 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because I'm sad faced.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm sad faced.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining why....why? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not explaining why....why?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm an idiot and have regrets. Specifically involving my not telling a girl something months ago and her moving a few weeks after school started.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm an idiot and have regrets. Specifically involving my not telling a girl something months ago and her moving a few weeks after school started.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should tell her even if you aren't currently able to be physically with her. LIVE LIFE WITH NO REGRETS! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should tell her even if you aren't currently able to be physically with her. LIVE LIFE WITH NO REGRETS!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I did, but then rebounded to some other desperate girl after a bad breakup and gave up any chance with her.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I did, but then rebounded to some other desperate girl after a bad breakup and gave up any chance with her.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should feel bad haha But if it's meant to happen, then it'll happen.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should feel bad haha But if it's meant to happen, then it'll happen.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



... It ain't meant to happen. And there's a girl back in Pittsburgh I like, but if I didn't move, bad things would have happened, so I hit a lose-lose there.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ... It ain't meant to happen. And there's a girl back in Pittsburgh I like, but if I didn't move, bad things would have happened, so I hit a lose-lose there.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I has sad face with you...

Happened to me once too.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I has sad face with you...
> 
> Happened to me once too.

Click to collapse



Banned because it doesn't help that I discovered the meaning of love and don't care about high school relationships anymore because they're trivial and pointless and the lack of sex is kinda killing me.




Hell, the lack of companionship is killing me. I'm so antisocial I haven't left the house for a social event in almost a year....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it doesn't help that I discovered the meaning of love and don't care about high school relationships anymore because they're trivial and pointless and the lack of sex is kinda killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the truth....relationships suck but we need them.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it doesn't help that I discovered the meaning of love and don't care about high school relationships anymore because they're trivial and pointless and the lack of sex is kinda killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you could... join a church? Might not have much to go in the way of sex, but a lot of socializing, especially if you are a shameless joker like me


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing the truth....relationships suck but we need them.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because relationship suck and we need BJs.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because relationship suck and we need BJs.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the punsman of xda 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you are the punsman of xda
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't need BJs if they end like my last girlfriend (with her making me make myself bleep and her choking on it) *shudder*

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because we don't need BJs if they end like my last girlfriend (with her making me make myself bleep and her choking on it) *shudder*
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to know common BJ courtesy. Let her know you are gonna bleep to avoid putting her off completely.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to know common BJ courtesy. Let her know you are gonna bleep to avoid putting her off completely.

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't xda appropriate haha And it's very uncomfortable to talk about.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this isn't xda appropriate haha And it's very uncomfortable to talk about.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because we need to ban each other more to hide the evidence.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we need to ban each other more to hide the evidence.

Click to collapse



Banned for hiding the evidence....we aren't Nixon haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for hiding the evidence....we aren't Nixon haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't need a Off-topic-gate.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we don't need a Off-topic-gate.

Click to collapse



Banned because off-topic gates will always exist in off-topic....read your own signature! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because off-topic gates will always exist in off-topic....read your own signature!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because signatures are ment to be skipped over, not read.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because signatures are ment to be skipped over, not read.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm flash happy today!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because signatures are ment to be skipped over, not read.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a very cynical person.  Lighten up.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because signatures are ment to be skipped over, not read.

Click to collapse



Banned because skipping over my sig is kinda like blasphemy on the OT.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because skipping over my sig is kinda like blasphemy on the OT.

Click to collapse



Banned because your signature is not a religion haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sunday night ban.....ban you tomorrow
> 
> See what I did there?

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to be in OT more  But yeah, I saw what you did...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you need to be in OT more  But yeah, I saw what you did...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because school tomorrow. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sunday night ban.....ban you tomorrow
> 
> See what I did there?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't. It's already 11AM on Monday here.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because school tomorrow.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I finally get my psu tomorrow! Fu!k yeah! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I finally get my psu tomorrow! Fu!k yeah!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



banned cuz im having midterm tomorrow and you guys just keep posting so i gotta refresh


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> banned cuz im having midterm tomorrow and you guys just keep posting so i gotta refresh

Click to collapse



Banned for having exams soon and still being on XDA. You magnificent basterd.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> banned cuz im having midterm tomorrow and you guys just keep posting so i gotta refresh

Click to collapse



Banned because you refreshin' like a boss haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you refreshin' like a boss haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cause you have a problem with people refreshing


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause you have a problem with people refreshing

Click to collapse



Banned for F5


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for F5

Click to collapse



Banned cause it wont work now, pressed it too much JK


----------



## muerteman (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned for tellling us something than admitting your a liar.


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for tellling us something than admitting your a liar.

Click to collapse



Banned cause JK and Liar mean differently


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause JK and Liar mean differently

Click to collapse



Banned because the context that you said it make you a liar. Btw, here's a fire extinguisher for your pants:


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the context that you said it make you a liar. Btw, here's a fire extinguisher for your pants:

Click to collapse



Banned cause sometimes people have to lie, since they cant help it


----------



## D3abL3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause sometimes people have to lie, since they cant help it

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I just want you to be banned!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause sometimes people have to lie, since they cant help it

Click to collapse



(I'm gonna skip that noob coz it was a really lousy ban)

Banned for sinning. FEAR THE WRATH...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> (I'm gonna skip that noob coz it was a really lousy ban)
> 
> Banned for sinning. FEAR THE WRATH...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the only one who understands me


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are the only one who understands me

Click to collapse



Banned because I love you bro. How's the allergy coming?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I love you bro. How's the allergy coming?

Click to collapse



Banned for the bromance  I thought I was the only one	allowed to do that! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the bromance  I thought I was the only one	allowed to do that!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm gonna have a group bromance session tonight... which reminds me of a CSB:

Last Saturday was the birthday of a friend of mine. He's not what you'd call very fashionable, so we decided to get him a belt. Of course, being the prankster that I am, I bought a girl's belt (silver coloured, half-inch wide) for him as a prank gift, as well as a real thick manly belt (that looks good with the jeans he wears 99% of the time).

So, I gave him the gift and forced him to open it up to see if he liked it... His expression flitted from shock, surprise, utter disbelieve and finally settled on "how-the-$#!+-am-I-supposed-to-wear-this". As it finally dawned upon him that it is a prank of the highest magnitude, he laughed and put it on.

/end CSB.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm gonna have a group bromance session tonight... which reminds me of a CSB:
> 
> Last Saturday was the birthday of a friend of mine. He's not what you'd call very fashionable, so we decided to get him a belt. Of course, being the prankster that I am, I bought a girl's belt (silver coloured, half-inch wide) for him as a prank gift, as well as a real thick manly belt (that looks good with the jeans he wears 99% of the time).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a very slow friend, maybe you need to teach him the ways of the prankster 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you have a very slow friend, maybe you need to teach him the ways of the prankster
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because he definitely isn't the the sharpest tool in the shed 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## urbanengine1 (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he definitely isn't the the sharpest tool in the shed
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned because i AM the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 28, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> Banned because i AM the sharpest tool in the shed

Click to collapse



Your all banned for not being able to tri-force on XDA.


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Your all banned for not being able to tri-force on XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't know what you mean


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause I don't know what you mean

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of search ability. Know Your Meme


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned for lack of search ability. Know Your Meme

Click to collapse



Banned because I just found that the only thing better than playing Pokemon in class is doing it while listening to Billy Joel!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I just found that the only thing better than playing Pokemon in class is doing it while listening to Billy Joel!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause now you make me feeel like playing pokemon


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause now you make me feeel like playing pokemon

Click to collapse



Banned because you should!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you should!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i cant play on the college computers or i will be Banned from using it


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned because i cant play on the college computers or i will be Banned from using it

Click to collapse



Banned because you could use your Android phone or buy a damn DS.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you could use your Android phone or buy a damn DS.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause its Monday and om not.thinking. but do you have any links.by chance? 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause its Monday and om not.thinking. but do you have any links.by chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



To...? Grab Gameboid and ROM Gripper. That's all. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> To...? Grab Gameboid and ROM Gripper. That's all.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool will get to it when I get on a pc

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Cool will get to it when I get on a pc
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because those are Android apps....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned cause im going to have the find.the threads on it before installing it. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause im going to have the find.the threads on it before installing it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Android market? Noob.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Android market? Noob.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not banning

Click to collapse



banned cuz I have a headache


----------



## linkinparkfan007 (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned for living in XDA-Developers.


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

Mike Shinoda said:


> Banned for living in XDA-Developers.

Click to collapse



banned cause i'm addicted to it


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> banned cause i'm addicted to it

Click to collapse



Banned because I am as well.  Plus if I don't get my psu today someone is going to die! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am as well.  Plus if I don't get my psu today someone is going to die!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cause i dont know what a PSU is?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause i dont know what a PSU is?

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing computer terminology, it's a power supply  haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha, so you haven't got it yet? What's the time over there? Like 4? 
Banned for not telling me all the specs 



twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing computer terminology, it's a power supply  haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## hedney3 (Mar 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing computer terminology, it's a power supply  haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing computer technology


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, so you haven't got it yet? What's the time over there? Like 4?
> Banned for not telling me all the specs
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not asking  And yeah, no, psu  Fffffuuuuu! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

hedney3 said:


> Banned for knowing computer technology

Click to collapse



Banned cause Ups is being slow today


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

@twictch... Okay, what are the specs.... banned 


@diamond... Banned for saying something I don't know 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause Ups is being slow today

Click to collapse



Banned because that's who is delivering my package! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned becayse lol, who are ups?? 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's who is delivering my package!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @twictch... Okay, what are the specs.... banned
> 
> 
> @diamond... Banned for saying something I don't know
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause you turned of the minecraft server


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned becase Shiz, were you in that?  


Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause you turned of the minecraft server

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becase Shiz, were you in that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause i dont get what you are trying to say


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because I mean were you in it when I turned it off? I did it like less than 15mins ago because I thought no one was in it 


Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause i dont get what you are trying to say

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I mean were you in it when I turned it off? I did it like less than 15mins ago because I thought no one was in it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned cause No i wanted to play now since i came from school, but its turned off


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Ahhh soory  It'll be turned off today then, Ill have it on 24 hours tommoro 

Banned because whaaa? Its 9.30pm here haha  


Diamond_dawg said:


> banned cause No i wanted to play now since i came from school, but its turned off

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> banned cause No i wanted to play now since i came from school, but its turned off

Click to collapse



Banned because I need an outlet for my anger! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Power outlet? 

Hehehehhehe 


Banned for that 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I need an outlet for my anger!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Power outlet?
> 
> Hehehehhehe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because only Sakai can make really bad puns and get away with it...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because that was a great one  haha 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because only Sakai can make really bad puns and get away with it...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that was a great one  haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I know...I am 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned for twisting my words 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I know...I am
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for twisting my words
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting something else twisted. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not getting something else twisted.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not unbunching your panties.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not unbunching your panties.

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting lulz for reading the new ipad thread in OT 

Edit: They deleted it  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Hampteezy (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for having the nexus s without 4g radios.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned for having the nexus s without 4g radios.

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying what phone you have so you must be ashamed of it 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not saying what phone you have so you must be ashamed of it
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because MY phone is amazing.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because MY phone is amazing.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because my friend has your phone, it's like mine 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for thinking Samsung is amazing.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for thinking Samsung is amazing.

Click to collapse



Banned because the Nexus S is amazing 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because I'm sure it is. My Eris is jealous fo sure.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the Nexus S is amazing
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I love S.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I love S.

Click to collapse



Banned because I do as well. What a beautiful letter.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I love S.

Click to collapse



Banned for loving my phone  It's pretty sexy haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for loving my phone  It's pretty sexy haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you are too. 









NOT. ACTUALLY. GAY.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you are too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because my banana is sexy....no pun intended  haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my banana is sexy....no pun intended  haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's sexy because I'm eating it right now.












No, seriously. Potassium for the win.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it's sexy because I'm eating it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for eating my relatives....you monster!!! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for eating my relatives....you monster!!!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because it was delicious. Now for number two.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it was delicious. Now for number two.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for sh!tting waaay too much!!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for sh!tting waaay too much!!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I meant the second banana, but I did just ****.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I meant the second banana, but I did just ****.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for ****ting bananas. Do bricks next time.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for ****ting bananas. Do bricks next time.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am shorter than you haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am shorter than you haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're smaller than me, too. Noob.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you're smaller than me, too. Noob.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on the little guy. It's easier to just pick him up and throw him.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you're smaller than me, too. Noob.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a freaking giant  Freak.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're a freaking giant  Freak.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for freaking out the giant. Keep him cool and calm guys.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for freaking out the giant. Keep him cool and calm guys.

Click to collapse



Banned for not grabbing your sling shot and shooting him down earlier! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not grabbing your sling shot and shooting him down earlier!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Thanks for insulting me, cocksuckers. (I actually take itbas a complement!)

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Thanks for insulting me, cocksuckers. (I actually take itbas a complement!)
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being insulted by our insults...you, tree  haha jk

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not being insulted by our insults...you, tree  haha jk
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because this is how you treat me after sucking your *****?
































*Never actually occurred.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because this is how you treat me after sucking your *****?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to suck up.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for wanting to suck up.

Click to collapse



Banned for epic pun.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for epic pun.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for epic potatoes 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for epic potatoes
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for being able to count to potato only.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being able to count to potato only.

Click to collapse



POTATO-DONOOOOOO /banned

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> POTATO-DONOOOOOO /banned
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm cold and you wake up too early, and for that you are my first ban of the day.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm cold and you wake up too early, and for that you are my first ban of the day.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for banning so early.


Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because Baby Doll is freaking hot...and your not. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## muerteman (Mar 29, 2011)

banned for dissing before 8 am. whats ur problem?


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 29, 2011)

muerteman said:


> banned for dissing before 8 am. whats ur problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because school.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because school.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because.. tut tut tut...  Have you ever posted here not in school/on your phone   haha


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because.. tut tut tut...  Have you ever posted here not in school/on your phone   haha

Click to collapse



bannned cuz I feel like it. I'm a dictatorial lil sob lol


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> bannned cuz I feel like it. I'm a dictatorial lil sob lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I had no internet for 2 days and I didn't have enough money for a data plan.

Double banned because I have to wait 2-3 weeks till the new internet arrive (fibre optics baby )

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I had no internet for 2 days and I didn't have enough money for a data plan.
> 
> Double banned because I have to wait 2-3 weeks till the new internet arrive (fibre optics baby )
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Banned because we got llama rivals  And an experienced hunter on our side.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we got llama rivals  And an experienced hunter on our side.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to ban to feel better 

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I want to ban to feel better
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Banned because you got issues you want to talk about? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because I had to live for 2 days without my precious desire

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I had to live for 2 days without my precious desire
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because that sucks...I couldn't do that if I was you. You're a stronger man than I 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because I haven't used my phone since I forgot when 

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I haven't used my phone since I forgot when
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Banned because "****tles, taste the lag that is your phone." 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because "****tles, taste the lag that is your phone."
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because its running smoother than ever 
Double banned because I can't taste (read bellow)

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its running smoother than ever
> Double banned because I can't taste (read bellow)
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about tasting that....you nasty!

Double banned for being in denial...

Triple banned for spelling below wrong! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking about tasting that....you nasty!
> 
> Double banned for being in denial...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not my english teacher 

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not my english teacher
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't need to be to correct you!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't need to be to correct you!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Band becoz u shood no longer cair abaut mi dictashn

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Band becoz u shood no longer cair abaut mi dictashn
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Banned because I have my PSU...I'm out 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have my PSU...I'm out
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because sakai loves me and not you jelly 
XD

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sakai loves me and not you jelly
> XD
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Banned because I have the interwebz and you don't haha Bite me 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have the interwebz and you don't haha Bite me
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because my interwebs happens to be HSPA+ with a network upto 21MB/S, but I'm getting only 3MB/S 

sent from my a$$


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

@twitch Congrats man... 

Banned for having a 21mps network  Uk's is like 14 I think 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @twitch Congrats man...
> 
> Banned for having a 21mps network  Uk's is like 14 I think
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it's veeeerry limited 
{Download size}

sent from my a$$


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's veeeerry limited
> {Download size}
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Banned for having a limited size 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaroryMax said:


> Banned for having a limited size
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because in some forums you can get banned if you write a thank post instead of using the thx button 

sent using my hardware keyboard that twitch doesn't have


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because in some forums you can get banned if you write a thank post instead of using the thx button
> 
> sent using my hardware keyboard that twitch doesn't have

Click to collapse



Banned because I am installing W7 so I need to ban some punks while I wait 

-Sent from a phone superior to Husam's in every way-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am installing W7 so I need to ban some punks while I wait
> 
> -Sent from a phone superior to Husam's in every way-

Click to collapse



Banned for waiting too long

sent using my hardware keyboard that twitch doesn't have


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for waiting too long
> 
> sent using my hardware keyboard that twitch doesn't have

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't wait long actually it's already done haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## mrtim123 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I didn't wait long actually it's already done haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



banned for being thanked over 30 times


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I didn't wait long actually it's already done haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you changed your xda app sig back 


sent using my hardware keyboard that twitch doesn't have


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I didn't wait long actually it's already done haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for lying!   

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaroryMax said:


> Banned for lying!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody wants a piece o' that ol' nana 

sent using my hardware keyboard that twitch doesn't have


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everybody wants a piece o' that ol' nana
> 
> sent using my hardware keyboard that twitch doesn't have

Click to collapse



Banned because I must taste good haha 

@Maxey, seriously! It's done haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I must taste good haha
> 
> @Maxey, seriously! It's done haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for tasting so good!    

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaroryMax said:


> Banned for tasting so good!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because that sounds dirty haha 

Double banned because I have to reinstall windows 7 to repair my installation haha I dun screwed up...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that sounds dirty haha
> 
> Double banned because I have to reinstall windows 7 to repair my installation haha I dun screwed up...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you done goofed    

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaroryMax said:


> Banned because you done goofed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah basically what I did was set up the ability to use my hdd as a sata mid completion of the W7 installation and that screwed it all up so I had to boot back from CD and do a repair installation 

Banned because I had to explain allllll that!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah basically what I did was set up the ability to use my hdd as a sata mid completion of the W7 installation and that screwed it all up so I had to boot back from CD and do a repair installation
> 
> Banned because I had to explain allllll that!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for boring me with all the explaining    jk  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaroryMax said:


> Banned for boring me with all the explaining    jk
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still cursed....but I had a side effect from your curse just now 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're still cursed....but I had a side effect from your curse just now
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Gasp! What was it?    

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaroryMax said:


> Gasp! What was it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because did you not just read the post above explaining? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because did you not just read the post above explaining?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out my stupidity lol     

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaroryMax said:


> Banned for pointing out my stupidity lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for proving you still have the curse  haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for proving you still have the curse  haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing the curse up again!        

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaroryMax said:


> Banned for bringing the curse up again!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because my dog Chico says so:









-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my dog Chico says so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing innocent bystanders into this conversation.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for having Will E. Coyote as a pet

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a mini Wile E. Coyote  Get it straight haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's a mini Wile E. Coyote  Get it straight haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because there hasn't been a ban in almost three hours!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because there hasn't been a ban in almost three hours!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm banning you from my newly set up computer  
Haza for the sexiness!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm banning you from my newly set up computer
> Haza for the sexiness!

Click to collapse



Banned because pics or GTFO


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because pics or GTFO

Click to collapse



Banned because QFT.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because QFT.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



banned becuz of long ass phone sig


----------



## muerteman (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned cause he got the **** out.


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 30, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned cause he got the **** out.

Click to collapse



Validation ban.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> banned becuz of long ass phone sig

Click to collapse



Banned for being a troll haha

Here's pics:












-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a troll haha
> 
> Here's pics:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pass ban. What's inside that monster?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Pass ban. What's inside that monster?
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me type the specs -sigh-:


AMD Phenom II x6 Processor
500GB Sata 6 HDD
GA-880GMA-UD2H motherboard (Most pwn thing ever, the onboard video and audio are amazing)
4GB Kingston Ram


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me type the specs -sigh-:
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom II x6 Processor
> ...

Click to collapse



... You got a GPU in that thing, or is it onboard?

And only four gigs of RAM?! *****! I got eight!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ... You got a GPU in that thing, or is it onboard?
> 
> And only four gigs of RAM?! *****! I got eight!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because everything I need for now is onboard 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because I would have won a spec war 4 years ago, but whatevs...before anybody asks 
Core 2 Quad Q6700 2.66 Ghz
6 Gig of DDR2
1.25 TB in Harddrive, 1TB of that being a raid 0
GeForce 8800 GT 
and a Sound Blader x-fi xtreme audio.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I would have won a spec war 4 years ago, but whatevs...before anybody asks
> Core 2 Quad Q6700 2.66 Ghz
> 6 Gig of DDR2
> 1.25 TB in Harddrive, 1TB of that being a raid 0
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a fine specimen of a computer haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for complimenting me.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I would have won a spec war 4 years ago, but whatevs...before anybody asks
> Core 2 Quad Q6700 2.66 Ghz
> 6 Gig of DDR2
> 1.25 TB in Harddrive, 1TB of that being a raid 0
> ...

Click to collapse



AMD Phenom II x4 945
4GB DDR3
Some semi-random mobo
AMD 6950 2GB with unlocked shaders.

My GPU bans your @$$.

For everything else, there's Mastercard.


----------



## Hampteezy (Mar 30, 2011)

You Sir are banned because your BIOS just interpreted a boot failure as overclocking problem. Now your system is restored to its default setting. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because overclocking is an art form.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because overclocking is an art form.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't overclock 

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't overclock
> 
> sent from here

Click to collapse



Banned because you should. How else would you earn your geek badges?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you should. How else would you earn your geek badges?

Click to collapse



Banned because if I overclock, android never boots 
Double banned because I used to overclock my pentium 4 3.0GHz cpu to 3.6  

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if I overclock, android never boots
> Double banned because I used to overclock my pentium 4 3.0GHz cpu to 3.6
> 
> sent from here

Click to collapse



Banned because your new avatar pic reminds me of this:


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned because I want one...

Click to collapse



Banned because the best bass guitar is one that is in my arms. 

Also, headless bass is a biatch to keep in tune.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the best bass guitar is one that is in my arms.
> 
> Also, headless bass is a biatch to keep in tune.

Click to collapse



Banned for having such dangerous tunage  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the best bass guitar is one that is in my arms.
> 
> Also, headless bass is a biatch to keep in tune.

Click to collapse



banned because I hate show off guitars and basses


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I hate show off guitars and basses

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone admirer 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having a phone admirer
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because your computer has an onboard and won't play games very well. I have an onboard and it's a nice onboard but it'd be nicer to have a dedi GPU....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned because my boss has turned off the building heating and I am sitting in my office freezing my a*s off.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm melting here and I'm outside 

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm melting here and I'm outside
> 
> sent from here

Click to collapse



Banned for melting the polar ice caps


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for melting the polar ice caps

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I said so.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having an avatar that looks like a potato.


----------



## muerteman (Mar 30, 2011)

banned for not giving any reason, and also because I never said so.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Mar 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I said so.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse




banned for not providing a valid reason of banning someone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for not providing a valid reason of banning someone

Click to collapse



Banned for saying he has to


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for saying he has to

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking up for me!

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for sticking up for me!
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not sticking up for me


----------



## lballer69 (Mar 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not sticking up for me

Click to collapse



Banned for having multiple ban posts


sent from my 1.3ghz voodoo beast (super epic)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

lballer69 said:


> Banned for having multiple ban posts
> 
> 
> sent from my 1.3ghz voodoo beast (super epic)

Click to collapse



Banned because most people here do


----------



## Hampteezy (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because your smiley is sticking his tongue out. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned because it's 4:35pm, the sun has come out and it's absolutely boiling outside and I'm going home... until Monday

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the UK, and where I am it sooooo cold


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being in the UK, and where I am it sooooo cold

Click to collapse



Banned because it's actually cold here....you have no clue what cold means 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's actually cold here....you have no clue what cold means
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because how cold is cold?


----------



## Hampteezy (Mar 30, 2011)

You are ALL banned for talking about the cold and killing the mood. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> You are ALL banned for talking about the cold and killing the mood.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about the cold yet having an avatar of Androids and ice cream 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for complaining about the cold yet having an avatar of Androids and ice cream
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're hot and you're cold 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're hot and you're cold
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned because you're yes then you're no  haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're yes then you're no  haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a$$ and you're hole 
Jk

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a$$ and you're hole
> Jk
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to Katy Perry....lamer! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for listening to Katy Perry....lamer!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't, but the band decided to make it punk rock and play it, as the bassist I have to play it 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't, but the band decided to make it punk rock and play it, as the bassist I have to play it
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned because that should be entertaining to hear haha! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that should be entertaining to hear haha!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned!

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned!
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Lame ban! I thought you weren't a noob....

Banned for being a wolf in sheep clothing. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lame ban! I thought you weren't a noob....
> 
> Banned for being a wolf in sheep clothing.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you are an apple sheep in android clothing

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned cuz you are an apple sheep in android clothing
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for saying sheep


----------



## Hampteezy (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for having sheep envy. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned for having sheep envy.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for saying sheep

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying sheep
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned fir using a hardware keyboard


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned fir using a hardware keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting my keyboard

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting my keyboard
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what want


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for knowing what want

Click to collapse



Banned for drooling on my xda app sig 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for drooling on my xda app sig
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a better Sig

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I have a better Sig
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because I miss old school arcades 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I have a better Sig
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because the coin might connect the battery contacts leading to a short circuit and thus downgrading the phone into rubbish aka samsung 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the coin might connect the battery contacts leading to a short circuit and thus downgrading the phone into rubbish aka samsung
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to dis a phone that's better than yours.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the coin might connect the battery contacts leading to a short circuit and thus downgrading the phone into rubbish aka samsung
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned because I never said that you have to insert the coin under the battery cover 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I never said that you have to insert the coin under the battery cover
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for not showing us this imaginary coin slot haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for not giving me said coins.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not showing us this imaginary coin slot haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because its not the coin slot , but the coin it self that does all the work. Imagine a coin forged by baadnws,which was made neither from copper nor silver, but  from energy of the upper energetic fields of the htcland, which is found in the constellation of desire, which consist of the following stars: desire, desire HD, desire Z , desire S. This coin is just a portal, which enables transportation between these stars


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because its not the coin slot , but the coin it self that does all the work. Imagine a coin forged by baadnws,which was made neither from copper nor silver, but  from energy of the upper energetic fields of the htcland, which is found in the constellation of desire, which consist of the following stars: desire, desire HD, desire Z , desire S. This coin is just a portal, which enables transportation between these stars
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



I got you now,
Banned because you're willing to give the store like a million coin so that you can get an upgrade 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I got you now,
> Banned because you're willing to give the store like a million coin so that you can get an upgrade
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned because this is my new text notification http://db.tt/mvyXQVj

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## save80 (Mar 31, 2011)

wazzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

save80 said:


> wazzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't actually ban someone! YOU GET A JOB!


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you didn't actually ban someone! YOU GET A JOB!

Click to collapse



Banned because I love my text notification~~

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I love my text notification~~
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your text notification scared me! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your text notification scared me!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



It's Victini's cry!

<--- Pokemon nerd.

Nerdban?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> It's Victini's cry!
> 
> <--- Pokemon nerd.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pokeban sounds more likely...


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pokeban sounds more likely...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm now playing Pokemon.






And ****ting.




At the same time.









Again.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm now playing Pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for ****ting on pokemons


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for ****ting on pokemons

Click to collapse



Banned because you must be watching Two Pikachus One. Pokeball.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for ****ting on pokemons

Click to collapse



Banned for making puns out of animal cruelty. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you must be watching Two Pikachus One. Pokeball.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the cousing of pikachu.se



twitch153 said:


> Banned for making puns out of animal cruelty.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for not punning.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for mentioning the cousing of pikachu.se
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for not punning.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so punbelievable....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being so punbelievable....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I submitted my entries to win a punning contest, but no pun in ten did.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I submitted my entries to win a punning contest, but no pun in ten did.

Click to collapse



Banned because I think I can actually get some kind of cancer from these bad puns, if not maybe a nice leo instead 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I think I can actually get some kind of cancer from these bad puns, if not maybe a nice leo instead
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



banned because im banning you instead of sleeping


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im banning you instead of sleeping

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to shower....GO TO SLEEP! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm going to shower....GO TO SLEEP!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for sleeping.

Click to collapse



Banned for being on the other side of the world

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being on the other side of the world
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned because technically, the far side is on the other end of the universe, which is infinite. Since we are only separated by a few thousand kilometres, I suppose relatively we are practically side-by-side.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because technically, the far side is on the other end of the universe, which is infinite. Since we are only separated by a few thousand kilometres, I suppose relatively we are practically side-by-side.

Click to collapse



Banned because the guy on my side, is someone that I don't like

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the guy on my side, is someone that I don't like
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for having an unlikely guy on your side.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having an unlikely guy on your side.

Click to collapse



Banned beause I just learned a new word and I think its one of your favorite: 'entity' 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned beause I just learned a new word and I think its one of your favorite: 'entity'
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned because this forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 19 seconds.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because this forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 19 seconds.

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting the original ban you had in mind


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not posting the original ban you had in mind

Click to collapse



Banned because that IS the ban I wanted to post


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that IS the ban I wanted to post

Click to collapse



Banned because zombies ate your brain


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because zombies ate your brain

Click to collapse



Banned because the Zombie would either asplode from the awesomeness or ascend to Zombie God-hood. Either way, over my dead body.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the Zombie would either asplode from the awesomeness or ascend to Zombie God-hood. Either way, over my dead body.

Click to collapse



Banned because zombies are dead bodies


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because zombies are dead bodies

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the joke...


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not getting the joke...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to school... cold and tired. *sigh*

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm going to school... cold and tired. *sigh*
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to dinner and then home for rest. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm going to dinner and then home for rest. See y'all tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Banned for not making me some food yo'  I'm as hungry as a Turkey Vulture.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not making me some food yo'  I'm as hungry as a Turkey Vulture.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banner because now I want to go get a fish fry, but not until tomorrow. 

(I ain't Catholic, I just love me some fishy fishyfish.)

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banner because now I want to go get a fish fry, but not until tomorrow.
> 
> (I ain't Catholic, I just love me some fishy fishyfish.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for giving us the reason you stayed with your last girlfriend haha 

(I want a chicken finger sub )

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for giving us the reason you stayed with your last girlfriend haha
> 
> (I want a chicken finger sub )
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I STILL WANT FISH HEJDJDUSUDHZGSUDJDHSIAODJfffyhgfdffffftvgjjsqusjsqidoxixauAyZY

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I STILL WANT FISH HEJDJDUSUDHZGSUDJDHSIAODJfffyhgfdffffftvgjjsqusjsqidoxixauAyZY
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because in stuck in the frkn jam. 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## bogdan_mihai554 (Mar 31, 2011)

This Thread is banned for being so painfully long -_-(Aprox 900 Pages(OMG!))


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 31, 2011)

bogdan_mihai554 said:


> This Thread is banned for being so painfully long -_-(Aprox 900 Pages(OMG!))

Click to collapse



Banned because I heart this thread.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I heart this thread.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I double-heart this thread.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I double-heart this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned because my allergies are over and I just paid for some medicine that I didn't use yet 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my allergies are over and I just paid for some medicine that I didn't use yet
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for failing


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for failing

Click to collapse



Banned because look who's talking 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because look who's talking
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Haha    Banned because it's me


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha    Banned because it's me

Click to collapse



Banned for callin captain obvious

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for callin captain obvious
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for being Sergant Sarcasm


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being Sergant Sarcasm

Click to collapse



Banned for having pink bananas 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having pink bananas
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for having yellow ones


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having yellow ones

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an apple,
Hey apple hey,

Knife! 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're an apple,
> Hey apple hey,
> 
> Knife!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm in geometry and it's awesome~~

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm in geometry and it's awesome~~
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I already passed geometry...nub  haha jk

Double banned because I got the chicken finger sub I wanted 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I already passed geometry...nub  haha jk
> 
> Double banned because I got the chicken finger sub I wanted
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for passing something


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned because the chances are that you won't be able to ban me because XDA will go down *again*.


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 31, 2011)

Banner because hussam made xda go down 





JimJam707 said:


> Banned because the chances are that you won't be able to ban me because XDA will go down *again*.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 31, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banner because hussam made xda go down
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for never being on and then suddenly appearing again...when I kill you, you stay down!  haha jk

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for never being on and then suddenly appearing again...when I kill you, you stay down!  haha jk
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for killing people and getting away with murder


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for killing people and getting away with murder

Click to collapse



Banned because Papa Roach is a good band 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Papa Roach is a good band
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I know some idiot dude who says head banding instead of head banging


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know some idiot dude who says head banding instead of head banging

Click to collapse




Banned because that guy deserves to be punched in the gut.
-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that guy deserves to be punched in the gut.
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because he should be punched in the face.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because he should be punched in the face.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because he deserves to be dragged into the street and publicly executed. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he deserves to be dragged into the street and publicly executed.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you sound like Robespierre.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Apr 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you sound like Robespierre.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Head banneded


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Head banneded

Click to collapse



Fail banned  I wish I could use a cow as a kite.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Fail banned  I wish I could use a cow as a kite.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you can use a paper cow


----------



## poontab (Apr 1, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> Banned because this is the ****ing rot your mother expected me to tap last night.
> 
> 
> Which I did.

Click to collapse



Banned because you achieved your goal of being banned. See ya round


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned for returning.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## husam666 (Apr 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for returning.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I want my usercp


----------



## SINNN (Apr 1, 2011)

ban! For gettin banned. Literally. Lol.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 1, 2011)

SINNN said:


> ban! For gettin banned. Literally. Lol.

Click to collapse



Banned.

Double banned for just getting banned  haha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned.
> 
> Double banned for just getting banned  haha

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking your computer haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for breaking your computer haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a pc without a proper psu


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for owning a pc without a proper psu
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because I got my psu like 4 days ago....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for discussing personal info here
> ....TMI

Click to collapse



Banned for even bothering to ban for that.... By OT standards that's pretty tame. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for breaking your computer haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because when did I say I broke it? I did but I don't remember saying, Haha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because when did I say I broke it? I did but I don't remember saying, Haha

Click to collapse



Banned because I knew you did...like a boss


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I knew you did...like a boss

Click to collapse



Banned for being here/there/everywhere.... 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being here/there/everywhere....
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a ninja! You should have known I'm everywhere...like a boss  haha jk


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm a ninja! You should have known I'm everywhere...like a boss  haha jk

Click to collapse



Banned because YAY I FOUND MY PANTS.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because YAY I FOUND MY PANTS.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because....YOU LOST YOUR PANTS?! Who stole them?! I bet it was Dan.......


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....YOU LOST YOUR PANTS?! Who stole them?! I bet it was Dan.......

Click to collapse



Dan stole some guys pants in the marketplace last week and tried to re-sell them there! 

Banned for putting the word "pants" and "Dan" in the same sentence.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Dan stole some guys pants in the marketplace last week and tried to re-sell them there!
> 
> Banned for putting the word "pants" and "Dan" in the same sentence.

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting me in your signature and not explaining why


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for quoting me in your signature and not explaining why

Click to collapse



Banned because my pants were under my bed. Musta threw them there when changing out of them this morning.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because my pants were under my bed. Musta threw them there when changing out of them this morning.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being careless


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 2, 2011)

@twitch Banned because I broke the switch... When this PC Turns off... Its staying off


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @twitch Banned because I broke the switch... When this PC Turns off... Its staying off

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking stuff, I knew the curse was still there! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## syntax::error (Apr 2, 2011)

banned my chiken style eating


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

syntax::error said:


> banned my chiken style eating

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish I had some chicken....


----------



## boborone (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wish I had some chicken....

Click to collapse



Banned cause I got watermelon


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned cause I got watermelon

Click to collapse



Banned because I have steak 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## boborone (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have steak
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the joke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2OARvrk1qM


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for not getting the joke
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2OARvrk1qM

Click to collapse



Banned because I got the joke but I chose to avoid it haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got the joke but I chose to avoid it haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't imagine a banana eating a steak... especially medium rare... haha 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## cccy (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got the joke but I chose to avoid it haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanted to ban someone. 


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I can't imagine a banana eating a steak... especially medium rare... haha
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because I think that would be a funny site to see 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2011)

cccy said:


> Banned because I wanted to ban someone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you wanted to raise your posts count


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned you all for banning people and I banned using my magic ban hammer that prevents me from being banned so I'm gunna ban ever one in there banning wholes I win you lose get over it banned you all mwahhaah

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned you all for banning people and I banned using my magic ban hammer that prevents me from being banned so I'm gunna ban ever one in there banning wholes I win you lose get over it banned you all mwahhaah
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing, the only true ban hammer belongs to me.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## BodenM (Apr 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing, the only true ban hammer belongs to me.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I admin a Garry's Mod server, and I hand out bans left, right and centre!


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned for thinking that judges gavel is the ban hammer, the only true ban hammer is owned by Sly.....

Cause he is the law!!!


How many people will get that one?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Apr 2, 2011)

And boden is banned for getting between me and my ban!

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 2, 2011)

Banded because my g2 is awsome

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banded because my g2 is awsome
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being prideful of your g2  I hope that Z hinge snaps in half.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Apr 2, 2011)

banned for being jealous of the z hinge!
Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 2, 2011)

Its ok because I banned your mom xD yes I did just pull out a your mom joke

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## muerteman (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned because your mom said its time to go to bed.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 3, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because your mom said its time to go to bed.

Click to collapse



Banned because now you are in bed and I am banning you. Mwahahaha xD

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

I banned you because I'm in the movie theator again for the 3rd time with a diffrent girl I should get baned for being a man hoe xD

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> I banned you because I'm in the movie theator again for the 3rd time with a diffrent girl I should get baned for being a man hoe xD
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because going to the movies with girls doesn't make you a hoe...you need to learn many things if you think that is the case my man


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because going to the movies with girls doesn't make you a hoe...you need to learn many things if you think that is the case my man

Click to collapse



He's only a ho if he thinks they're hot. Ban.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> He's only a ho if he thinks they're hot. Ban.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Natalie Portman is one crazy b!tch


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Natalie Portman is one crazy b!tch

Click to collapse



Banned because so true.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## f13nd (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for banning the nine hundred fifty-something people before me...

Sent from my Eris


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

f13nd said:


> Banned for banning the nine hundred fifty-something people before me...
> 
> Sent from my Eris

Click to collapse



Banned because you could easily just say 9518th  Think smart, not stupid haha


----------



## kainepaine (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for not letting me fly.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

kainepaine said:


> Banned for not letting me fly.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the man that is trying to keep you down  But it's okay...it's to make sure I stay high up


----------



## kainepaine (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am the man that is trying to keep you down  But it's okay...it's to make sure I stay high up

Click to collapse



Banned for making me LMAO.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

kainepaine said:


> Banned for making me LMAO.

Click to collapse



Banned because I bet peacocks taste good if cooked correctly


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Twitch baned forlooking like amy whitehouse

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Ban me for auto correct fail

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Twitch baned forlooking like amy whitehouse
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm pretty sure Amy Winehouse didn't look like a banana. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm pretty sure Amy Winehouse didn't look like a banana.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



And I doubt she used them well. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> And I doubt she used them well.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting the use of bananas in bad ways. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Csaszar (Apr 3, 2011)

kainepaine said:


> Banned for not letting me fly.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to fly 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Paso876 (Apr 3, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Ban me for auto correct fail
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a name too long to read!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 3, 2011)

Paso876 said:


> Banned for having a name too long to read!

Click to collapse



Banned because you and the guy above you are playing the game wrong.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Paso876 (Apr 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you and the guy above you are playing the game wrong.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining since i'm clearly lost lol


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

Paso876 said:


> Banned for not explaining since i'm clearly lost lol

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called ban the person ABOVE you....not ban whomever you please haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## BodenM (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's called ban the person ABOVE you....not ban whomever you please haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for having to explain the game.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for having to explain the game.

Click to collapse



Banned because you lost the game.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because I´m bored
In fact I want to really ban someone!



twitch153 said:


> Banned because you lost the game.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 3, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I´m bored
> In fact I want to really ban someone!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm now using the Elegant theme for ADW. And it rocks.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm now using the Elegant theme for ADW. And it rocks.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Orb is bored haha 

Also because I'm going to sleep. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for banning somebody who banned someone who banned some one....etc


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 3, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for banning somebody who banned someone who banned some one....etc

Click to collapse



Banned for inception ban.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for inception ban.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because we need to go deeper....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## kainepaine (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we need to go deeper....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what she said.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned because bannana man has a dumb song to spell his name

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned because that was a epic time to use it





kainepaine said:


> Banned because that's what she said.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned because that was a epic time to use it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because that was my intention, hoping someone would say "That's what she said." 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## mad-murdock (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that was my intention, hoping someone would say "That's what she said."
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



banned because banana man / woman still got nothing better to do than banning other people

Morsed by hitting a plastic pipe with my Desire HD. Excuse typos.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 3, 2011)

mad-murdock said:


> banned because banana man / woman still got nothing better to do than banning other people
> 
> Morsed by hitting a plastic pipe with my Desire HD. Excuse typos.

Click to collapse



Banned because he is a ban mafioso


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because he is a ban mafioso
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because how do I do this coin thing?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because how do I do this coin thing?

Click to collapse



Banned for using a payphone.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using a payphone.

Click to collapse



Banned for paying a phone

Message Sent!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned in your banning whole because I feel like banning someone in the morning





sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using a payphone.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned in your banning whole because I feel like banning someone in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 4 pm here 

Message Sent!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned because its 8:20 am here

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned because its 8:20 am here
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody asked you about time 

Message Sent!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned because no one asked you about yours either





husam666 said:


> Banned because nobody asked you about time
> 
> Message Sent!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 3, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned because no one asked you about yours either
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm interviewing an Indie dev today~~

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned because you shoulda bought htc





obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm interviewing an Indie dev today~~
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## muerteman (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for interviewing on a sunday.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for interviewing on a sunday.

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing things on Sunday 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not doing things on Sunday
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because Sunday is just another day

Message Sent!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned because I feel that same way





husam666 said:


> Banned because Sunday is just another day
> 
> Message Sent!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned bcuz i hawe ipizza the newest apple product that has a friggin touchscreen

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 3, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned bcuz i hawe i pica that i launched into my book  :S
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause you launched the pica 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because now i hawe to clean my book  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 3, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned because now i hawe to clean my book
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause cleaning is good

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because cleaning is good till you break the thing that you cleaned

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned because breaking things is bad 





ZooMas said:


> Banned because cleaning is good till you break the thing that you cleaned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because i feel sorry for thoose Japanese people because i just watched the news and they said that the radiation leak wont be fixed for another 2 months



dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned because breaking things is bad

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## mad-murdock (Apr 3, 2011)

banned for bringing bad news to a funny thread



ZooMas said:


> Banned because i feel sorry for thoose Japanese people because i just watched the news and they said that the radiation leak wont be fixed for another 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Morsed by hitting a plastic pipe with my Desire HD. Excuse typos.


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because i felt like bringing the news













Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for depressing me.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned for not being happy





shukla said:


> Banned for depressing me.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned for not being happy
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for expressing emotion, movie theater hoes don't show sympathy


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for being a hoenana 



JK
Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 3, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned for being a hoenana
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause i dont know what is Hoenana, time for google


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned for being a hoenana
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the guy above me was the hoe not me haha

All the hoenanas are in xxx films  I don't consort with those kind of nana's...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the guy above me was the hoe not me haha
> 
> All the hoenanas are in xxx films  I don't consort with those kind of nana's...

Click to collapse



Banned for acting in xxx films 

Message Sent!


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for watching the films he acted in

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because bannana man is used well in xxx films 





husam666 said:


> Banned for acting in xxx films
> 
> Message Sent!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because we are getting ontopic

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because bannana man is used well in xxx films
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol 

Message Sent!


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because i ate a banana *nom nom nom*

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned because i ate a banana *nom nom nom*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because bananas are delicious 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because bananas are delicious
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned cause your right


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned cause thwy are wery delicious with honey 


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because bananas are delicious
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for betraying me....Judas!!!!!


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 3, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned cause thwy are wery delicious with honey
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause i hate honey


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause i hate honey

Click to collapse



Banned for hating what I hate, you can't do that...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for hating what I hate, you can't do that...

Click to collapse



Banned for hating wives 'honey' 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating wives 'honey'
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because that didn't make sense but I'm going to assume it was a sexual innuendo so.... Hehehe


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that didn't make sense but I'm going to assume it was a sexual innuendo so.... Hehehe

Click to collapse



No it wasn't , don't you people call your wives 'honey'? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No it wasn't , don't you people call your wives 'honey'?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because I am not every other person in the U.S. and no...I call my girl hoe or b!tch  jk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am not every other person in the U.S. and no...I call my girl hoe or b!tch  jk

Click to collapse



Banned because that sound flirty:

You: I love you b!tch
Girl: aah you're so sweet ^_^

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that sound flirty:
> 
> You: I love you b!tch
> Girl: aah you're so sweet ^_^
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you know I know how to work them babes, I established this before


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned cuz i think bananas shouldnt be yellow

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you know I know how to work them babes, I established this before

Click to collapse



Banned for being a playa 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned cuz i think bananas shouldnt be yellow
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because, what color should they be then? 

@Husam, hell yeah I am


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a playa
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned cause your not


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned cause your juat envy him

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 3, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned cause your juat envy him
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because my custom Tweetdeck isn't working properly.... :/


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because my custom Tweetdeck isn't working properly.... :/

Click to collapse



Banned for tweeting. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for tweeting.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for not.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not.

Click to collapse



Banned because no one cares what you're doing while you're on your toilet (This truly does apply to you ) haha


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no one cares what you're doing while you're on your toilet (This truly does apply to you ) haha

Click to collapse



Banned because for once I ain't on the toilet!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned because your a porn star now





twitch153 said:


> Banned because that didn't make sense but I'm going to assume it was a sexual innuendo so.... Hehehe

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 3, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned because your a porn star now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cause i love Porn JKJK


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause i love Porn JKJK

Click to collapse



Banned because the internet is really really great, for porn! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the internet is really really great, for porn!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cause  right and its more addicting than XDA


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because you used all your moms hand cream and tissues!

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for spelling Mum wrong 


EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned because you used all your moms hand cream and tissues!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned because now where gunnaa have millions of middle age men looking at this thread confused because it contails porn pornstars xxx....

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## eioous (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for spelling Mum wrong
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Banned for spelling Mom wrong  

A G2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

eioous said:


> Banned for spelling Mom wrong
> 
> A G2

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling spilling wrongg

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Bnned 4 splling 1T 4LL Wr0ng





husam666 said:


> Banned for spelling spilling wrongg
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bnned 4 splling 1T 4LL Wr0ng
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because: HUH!?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because it translates too...   banned for spelling it all wrong 


husam666 said:


> Banned because: HUH!?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## muerteman (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for translating.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for translating.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using quote feature

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## f13nd (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned for not using punctuation. 

Sent from my Gingerbread Eris.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

f13nd said:


> Banned for not using punctuation.
> 
> Sent from my Gingerbread Eris.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me remember highschool 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## mattmartin77 (Apr 3, 2011)

f13nd said:


> Banned for not using punctuation.
> 
> Sent from my Gingerbread Eris.

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting, again...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

mattmartin77 said:


> Banned for not quoting, again...

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping me 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 3, 2011)

Baned for banning





husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping me
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned for banning
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned just like so many times before
Knock knock knocking on heavens door, yeah

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned because the movie hoe has yet another movie with yet a diffrent girl 

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because the movie hoe has yet another movie with yet a diffrent girl
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because he never gets enough 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he never gets enough
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a banana! I'm a banana! LOOK AT ME MOVE! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm a banana! I'm a banana! LOOK AT ME MOVE!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for using your banana powers to ban me 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using your banana powers to ban me
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on my banana skills haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for hating on my banana skills haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because 9-patch files are the dumbest F**king thing ever, damn Google for saving resource power, I'mma go insane.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because 9-patch files are the dumbest F**king thing ever, damn Google for saving resource power, I'mma go insane.

Click to collapse



Banned because I couldn't figure out for the life of me how to get a ripped halo 2 iso to work and properly install on my damn computer!


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I couldn't figure out for the life of me how to get a ripped halo 2 iso to work and properly install on my damn computer!

Click to collapse



Banned for playing halo

swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for playing halo
> 
> swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for not playing Halo, you should be ashamed!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not playing Halo, you should be ashamed!

Click to collapse



Banned for a shameful halo around your pants.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for a shameful halo around your pants.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's never happened before, I swear 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's never happened before, I swear
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because MY CUSTOM TWEETDECK WORKS

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Baned because you killed your grandmother when she walked in on you whacking it to dumpster porn

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because MY CUSTOM TWEETDECK WORKS
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because tweeting still blows. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because tweeting still blows.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because stop being a c**t; don't knock it 'til you try it.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## muerteman (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned because maybe he has, huh, what now?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Baned because I googled on your sisters twitter

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned because I googled on your sisters twitter
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because your sister came over to myspace so I could twitter all over her facebook 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned because I googled on your sisters twitter
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to stop drinking.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Baned I don't drink at all

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned I don't drink at all
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling banned.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for misspelling banned.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar Nazi.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha about time somone said somthing lol I've been waiting I've spelled it that way tempting somone lol but banned because chuck norris told me to

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Haha about time somone said somthing lol I've been waiting I've spelled it that way tempting somone lol but banned because chuck norris told me to
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I need a new background....

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## wififae (Apr 4, 2011)

who scared ?
ban!!!!!


----------



## muerteman (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for I also need a new background.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Baned because I have no back ground

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## gracyj (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned because I have no back ground
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a long name


----------



## harr1994 (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for banning other with long name lol x)

Sent from my X10minipro using XDA Premium App


----------



## harr1994 (Apr 4, 2011)

harr1994 said:


> Banned for banning other with long name lol x)
> 
> Sent from my X10minipro using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the banning quote loool

Sent from my X10minipro using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned because I have no back ground
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





gracyj said:


> Banned for having a long name

Click to collapse





harr1994 said:


> Banned for banning other with long name lol x)
> 
> Sent from my X10minipro using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





harr1994 said:


> Banned for not quoting the banning quote loool
> 
> Sent from my X10minipro using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



All you noobs are banned for lame bans. Sigh... what hath thou and thine peers wrought upon this fine thread?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> All you noobs are banned for lame bans. Sigh... what hath thou and thine peers wrought upon this fine thread?

Click to collapse



You know what I brought to this thread? 

Your ban 


-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You know what I brought to this thread?
> 
> Your ban
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey... good morning ban for you, although it is more like a good afternoon ban from me...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey... good morning ban for you, although it is more like a good afternoon ban from me...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's really early here, about 4:41am....the things I do to get laid -_-"

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's really early here, about 4:41am....the things I do to get laid -_-"
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to get laid. Stop trying and lay down.


----------



## Marchief (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for trying to get laid. Stop trying and lay down.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to stop him getting laid 


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

Marchief said:


> Banned for trying to stop him getting laid
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because if any song could be played right now, it'd be Rick Roll 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

Marchief said:


> Banned for trying to stop him getting laid
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because 21 guns says you should lay down your arms.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because 21 guns says you should lay down your arms.

Click to collapse



Banned because before I was chilling at the bus stop all alone and then I turn and BAM! Scary guy standing right next to me 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because before I was chilling at the bus stop all alone and then I turn and BAM! Scary guy standing right next to me
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for meeting a creepy guy at a bus stop. Probably a hobo.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for meeting a creepy guy at a bus stop. Probably a hobo.

Click to collapse



Banned because the sad thing is....you're probably wrong  Buffalo hobos are fierce, they'll go straight up to you and ask to live with you haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the sad thing is....you're probably wrong  Buffalo hobos are fierce, they'll go straight up to you and ask to live with you haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because that is the reason I endorse the rape of Mother Earth for petroleum so that I don't have to walk.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that is the reason I endorse the rape of Mother Earth for petroleum so that I don't have to walk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am too poor to endorse such a monstrous beast. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am too poor to endorse such a monstrous beast.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because the public transport sucks in my country...


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the public transport sucks in my country...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being lazy


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

hkbladelawhk said:


> Banned for not being lazy

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't get your ban...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't get your ban...

Click to collapse



Banned because public transportation sucks in any country....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because public transportation sucks in any country....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because it sucks especially bad in my country.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it sucks especially bad in my country.

Click to collapse



Banned because WALK, *****.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because WALK, *****.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're on big red

swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because 21 guns says you should lay down your arms.

Click to collapse



Banned because you listen to punk rock but try to hide it 

You know what happenes when I come around?
You get double banned 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned because you're on big red
> 
> swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about pms 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Baned for being baned and still talking

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned for being baned and still talking
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having multiple words in username

swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 4, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for having multiple words in username
> 
> swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for numbers in your handle.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Baned because you have a samsuck





obsidianchao said:


> Banned for numbers in your handle.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Baned for not wanting me to do it





M_T_M said:


> Banned for wanting to do crazy ***t!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned for not wanting me to do it
> 
> Banned because my Samsung phone is amazing, but the customer service and support is absolute ****.
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## despotovski01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for banning someone else for no reason! 

Sent from my GT540 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 4, 2011)

despotovski01 said:


> Banned for banning someone else for no reason!
> 
> Sent from my GT540 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because my last ban got sucked into the quote. 

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Baned because playing with my sisters samsuck vibrant showed me samsuck sucks





obsidianchao said:


> Banned because my last ban got sucked into the quote.
> 
> Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
> EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned because playing with my sisters samsuck vibrant showed me samsuck sucks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's all preference, stop hatin' haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned because you post in this thread way too much twitch. Lol 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because you post in this thread way too much twitch. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have anything better to do, I've modded my Nexus S to content,  for now....and I can multitask easily, so why not? Haha  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## despotovski01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because you post in this thread way too much twitch. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using a keyboard to type.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for being presumptuous

Click to collapse



Banned for using big words that you think I don't know...besides, who said there was a limit? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Baned for asking questions

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baned for asking questions
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy! You got a keyboard! Add the extra "n"! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Baaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddd because because I use baned more then banned so it switches it to baned now -_-





twitch153 said:


> Banned for being lazy! You got a keyboard! Add the extra "n"!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Baaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddd because because I use baned more then banned so it switches it to baned now -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



 Banned because what reason could you possibly have for using baned?! That's not even a real word! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for talking without having proper knowledge of the English language  And "_I'm the immigrant_"
> *Definition: baned
> Part of Speech	Definition
> Verb Past Tense	1. Past tense conjugation of the verb bane.[Eve - graph theoretic]
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting links as proof. Check the oxford dictionary website 

Edit: I'll admit when I'm wrong.  I blame swype. Try and swype baned, it won't happen 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for using an Oxford Dictionary... I'm from Oxford


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for using an Oxford Dictionary... I'm from Oxford

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm from Florida 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm from Florida
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Sparky said so!

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz Sparky said so!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can remove Sparkster from this world with some Water 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can remove Sparkster from this world with some Water
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'ed


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I lol'ed

Click to collapse



Banned because:







-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned because I used it to see how long it would take for somone to notice

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I used it to see how long it would take for somone to notice
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on the crapper haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for tmi





twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm on the crapper haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned because you guys have more free time than me....much more.  Lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because you guys have more free time than me....much more.  Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanna watch Tosh.0 thanks to your siggy


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wanna watch Tosh.0 thanks to your siggy

Click to collapse



Banned because foooooooooood

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned for having to crap

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned for having to crap
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because...what a coincidence I have to crap haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because I just crapped

swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## muerteman (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because I never wanted to know that.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I never wanted to know that.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm back. What did I miss?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm back. What did I miss?

Click to collapse



Banned because EVERYONE was sh!tting haha


----------



## muerteman (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because some random dude took a crap.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 5, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because some random dude took a crap.

Click to collapse



Banned because I just shat. Massively.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because I'm crapping

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I'm crapping
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for the pile of massive crap. WTF?


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the pile of massive crap. WTF?

Click to collapse



Banned because here's an apk of Android Cut the Rope, from a Chinese market. 

[highlight]Mod Edit: No Warez Allowed!![/highlight]
You can thank me later.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 5, 2011)

Does it work? Baned because its additcting and works

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 5, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Does it work? Baned because its additcting and works
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Yep. Just turn off sound and music.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 5, 2011)

I almost never have sound on expet for tap tap so in essence your bad for telling me somthing useless

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> I almost never have sound on expet for tap tap so in essence your bad for telling me somthing useless
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning...


----------



## kainepaine (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not banning...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a non-banning banner.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

kainepaine said:


> Banned for banning a non-banning banner.

Click to collapse



Banned because I semi-lol'ed at your avatard


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned for banning a guy who was banning you for banning a guy who was not banning anyone


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned for being boring and unoriginal.  

Sent from my CM7 Blade


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned for calling me boring.. CUZ I AM FUNNY


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned for calling me boring.. CUZ I AM FUNNY

Click to collapse



Banned for being delusional.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned for calling me boring.. CUZ I AM FUNNY

Click to collapse



Banned because we need proof!


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned for exposing me.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned for exposing me.

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't that hard.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it wasn't that hard.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what she said...don't worry, erectile dysfunction is no joke.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's what she said...don't worry, erectile dysfunction is no joke.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because the context made it sound like shukla needs to click on the links in spam messages.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because swype said no I wanna say bad not banned





sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not banning...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because swype said no I wanna say bad not banned
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for the epic swype fail.

Double ban for the lousy grammar.

Triple ban because Swype auto-capitalizes the first word. Always.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 5, 2011)

Tripple banned because I have the setting turned off

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## fdespotovski (Apr 5, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Tripple banned because I have the setting turned off
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for tripple banning.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 5, 2011)

fdespotovski said:


> Banned for tripple banning.

Click to collapse



Banned because SUPAH BAAAAAAN


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because SUPAH BAAAAAAN

Click to collapse



Super counter ban.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because cut the rope will be fun pn the crapper





obsidianchao said:


> Banned because SUPAH BAAAAAAN
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because cut the rope will be fun pn the crapper
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for putting ropes into your no. 2


----------



## muerteman (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned for disclosing the contents of his number 2,


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for disclosing the contents of his number 2,

Click to collapse



Joke ban time:

There's this guy who farts mightily in his sleep, so his wife told him that one day, he might fart out his innards.

After years of marriage, she is finally tired of his farts and decides to pull a prank on him. She bought home some gizzards and put them around his husbands ass while he sleeps. 

After a few farts, he suddenly felt something cold, screamed and ran into the bathroom.

The wife kept laughing at him, and pretended to sleep.

Then next morning he told that she was right, he really did farted in innards out. Smiling, she asked if he wanted to see the doctor, but he said:















































"Don't worry, I put them all back in."


----------



## kainepaine (Apr 5, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned for exposing me.

Click to collapse



Banned for exposing yourself.


----------



## despotovski01 (Apr 5, 2011)

kainepaine said:


> Banned for exposing yourself.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a picture of yourself for your avatar.


----------



## kainepaine (Apr 5, 2011)

despotovski01 said:


> Banned for not having a picture of yourself for your avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite. (Unless you're a blue transformer) LMAO


----------



## despotovski01 (Apr 5, 2011)

kainepaine said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite. (Unless you're a blue transformer) LMAO

Click to collapse



Banned for finding out that I'm a blue transformer!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

despotovski01 said:


> Banned for finding out that I'm a blue transformer!!

Click to collapse



Banged because I can't imagine how uncomfortable I'd be riding in a transformer....imagine if you farted. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banged because I can't imagine how uncomfortable I'd be riding in a transformer....imagine if you farted.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a ninja banana in the banning thread AND I told Sparky what you said and He's mad
Double banned for making the Sparkster mad!  

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being a ninja banana in the banning thread AND I told Sparky what you said and He's mad
> Double banned for making the Sparkster mad!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because it was all in fair joke  Sparkster shouldn't be so easily angered, he can get heart attacks that way.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## boborone (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it was all in fair joke  Sparkster shouldn't be so easily angered, he can get heart attacks that way.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cause I never should have gotten married to a thick girl. She is now a cow and won't have sex. Not that I want to nail Free Wily, but the offer would be nice.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned cause I never should have gotten married to a thick girl. She is now a cow and won't have sex. Not that I want to nail Free Wily, but the offer would be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for making such a horrible mistake, I'm sorry bro haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making such a horrible mistake, I'm sorry bro haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for saying bro

swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because you shall never get laid

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 6, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because you shall never get laid
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being homosexual

But at leadt you'll get laid lol


swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for being homosexual
> 
> But at leadt you'll get laid lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I get laid, lets be mature gentlemen...it's because I'm a boss 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I highly doubt that.
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Seconded. I'm not banning you, just twitch. He ain't no boss, unless he's getting bossed around.

So here's a ban twitch


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Seconded. I'm not banning you, just twitch. He ain't no boss, unless he's getting bossed around.
> 
> So here's a ban twitch

Click to collapse



Banned because I do get laid, now me being a boss...figuratively I am, but not realistically haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because your hand doesn't count as getting laid

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because your hand doesn't count as getting laid
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to give you an internet high-five.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because highfives 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I need to give you an internet high-five.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you just high fived a masturbating hand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because my girlfriend takes over those duties now


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because I used a rubber glove to highfive

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I used a rubber glove to highfive
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for an insincere high-five


----------



## muerteman (Apr 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for me being able to do only 30 minutes of cardio

Click to collapse



Banned for actually working out.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for actually working out.

Click to collapse



Banned for not making out.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because kissing is overrated.
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned because if she loves you she'll swallow 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because she wont love it if she chokes and dies.


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if she loves you she'll swallow
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for a kissing a girl with cum in her mouth


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned for a kissing a girl with cum in her mouth

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a hunter, eating what you shoot.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned for a kissing a girl with cum in her mouth

Click to collapse



Banned because I never said I was gonna kiss her. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not being a hunter, eating what you shoot.

Click to collapse



Unbanned for making me laugh out loud with that comment.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned for unbanning...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for unbanning...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm gonna go eat brownies, like a fat a$$...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm gonna go eat brownies, like a fat a$$...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for eating fat brown people... you racist.


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm a fat brown person


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned cuz I'm a fat brown person

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't mean to be racist


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because I never considered you a racist.. I was just pointing out that im fat and brown and that if twitch is hungry, he can eat me..


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned because I never considered you a racist.. I was just pointing out that im fat and brown and that if twitch is hungry, he can eat me..

Click to collapse



Banned because I had to pick my jaw from the floor...

You have earned an XDA +1. Enjoy it.


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because I think I made you horny


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned because I think I made you horny

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm horny all the time... how could you make any difference?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because I'm rubbing my nipples right now and licking my shoulder at the same time


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned because I'm rubbing my nipples right now and licking my shoulder at the same time

Click to collapse



I don't know how to ban you anymore... Can I have some of the stuff you are having?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I don't know how to ban you anymore... Can I have some of the stuff you are having?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking if you can have the stuff.. of course you can, Master


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned for asking if you can have the stuff.. of course you can, Master

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't smoke shiat here without having my ass hauled to jail... it's probably the only frkn country in the world where smuggling drugs get you hanged by the law.


----------



## Scabes24 (Apr 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I can't smoke shiat here without having my ass hauled to jail... it's probably the only frkn country in the world where smuggling drugs get you hanged by the law.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the law!


Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 6, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I am the law!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because abiding by the law is for squares.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 6, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> Banned because abiding by the law is for squares.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the Mayor of Law in foursquare


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because http://www.destructoid.com/what-salty-language-on-my-nintendo--198215.phtml
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned because Nintendo sucks and sex smells salty


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because the that video was funny as hell





shukla said:


> Banned because Nintendo sucks and sex smells salty

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because the that video was funny as hell
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm in school, I can't watch videos


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because your not too cool for school


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned because your not too cool for school

Click to collapse



Banned because school is too cool for me....


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because that is exactly what I said


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned because that is exactly what I said

Click to collapse



Banned because technically that isn't what you said  You said that I wasn't too cool for school, not that school was too cool for me! 

Like how a square can always be a rectangle but a rectangle can't always be a square


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Banged because its SpongeBob SQUAREPants... Not SpongeBob RECTANGLEPants


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 6, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banged because its SpongeBob SQUAREPants... Not SpongeBob RECTANGLEPants

Click to collapse



Banned for not learning your Geometric rules! Proofs were a pain in my a%#! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not learning your Geometric rules! Proofs were a pain in my a%#!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you should know by now.. I'm TOO COOL for SCHOOL .. Geometry is taught in school...


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned because your not to cool your just to stupid

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because your not to cool your just to stupid
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't call anyone stupid with a post that has this much fail.



dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because _*you're*_ not *too* cool _*you're*_ just *too* stupid*.*
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Fixed the grammar, and added a ****ing full stop you incompetent fool!


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because you can't call anyone stupid with a post that has this much fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed the grammar, and added a ****ing full stop you incompetent fool!

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh really hard!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned for making me laugh really hard!

Click to collapse



Banned because I just woke up and I'll be late for work. 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I just woke up and I'll be late for work.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned for being late, I thought you Asians were punctunal


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being late, I thought you Asians were punctunal

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to spell 

swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for not knowing how to spell
> 
> swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing this! Of course I know how to spell....I take that as an insult; NOW WE KUNG FU FIGHT!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for not fighting with the monkey nuckle

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for misspelling "knuckle." Seriously.
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling nothing  Come on! CONFORM! 

Double banned because I got Fable: The Lost Chapters working on my computer


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because BLEHHHHHH go play something amazing like Super Meat Boy or VVVVVV.
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned for not playing Crysis 2 instead. Amateurs...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not playing Crysis 2 instead. Amateurs...

Click to collapse



Banned because I was actually looking for Crysis 2 but couldn't find one with online play so I'm gonna wait to buy it. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because torrents generally cannot offer online play, thank God.
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned because you are wrong. And double ban for still using torrent. Amateurs...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you are wrong. And double ban for still using torrent. Amateurs...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right. 

Double banned because I can only use torrents, I lack a job. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you are right.
> 
> Double banned because I can only use torrents, I lack a job.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to learn how to use direct downloads...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to learn how to use direct downloads...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should teach me the ways of your Asian greatness haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should teach me the ways of your Asian greatness haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you need about USD 10 per month to use it.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need about USD 10 per month to use it.

Click to collapse



Banned because you should share your account with me?  haha jk

I lack the finances for that.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned because twitch is. A twat

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## muerteman (Apr 7, 2011)

banned because i got an infraction.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

muerteman said:


> banned because i got an infraction.

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining why 

@Dakky, if you got beef say something 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not explaining why
> 
> @Dakky, if you got beef say something
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I jokingly swore at someone. 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I jokingly swore at someone.
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to get used to those pansies...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to get used to those pansies...

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me something to agree too. 

So Sakai did you get in trouble for being late? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for giving me something to agree too.
> 
> So Sakai did you get in trouble for being late?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because the boss isn't in. And the others always come late, so it's a refreshing change to see the "pimp" come in late too.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned because the op never knew this would get this big

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because the op never knew this would get this big
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you got beef 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Apr 7, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because the op never knew this would get this big
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because your prolly right


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

muerteman said:


> banned because your prolly right

Click to collapse



Banned because you actually quoted...that's crazy! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you actually quoted...that's crazy!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for crazy quote.


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned because I just sneezed and some how that caused me to fart at the exact same time...


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned because I just like watching twitches reactions when I call him somthing

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned because I just sneezed and some how that caused me to fart at the exact same time...

Click to collapse



Ban because...


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

....because ban 





sakai4eva said:


> Ban because...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> ....because ban
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because your nick sounds like LSD


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for having a point 
Double ban bevause I havent banned in a while 





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because your nick sounds like LSD

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned because I still haven't held your pinky/thumb


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for having a point
> Double ban bevause I havent banned in a while
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the bevause...


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the bevause...

Click to collapse



banned because i want to see butthead


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because i want to see butthead

Click to collapse



Banned for sitting on your head.


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

Goodnight ban 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Goodnight ban
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because sleep is for the weak / non carriers of tigerblood


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> banned because sleep is for the weak / non carriers of tigerblood

Click to collapse



Banned because sleeping makes you stronger


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned because I have dragon blood in my veins. Charlie Sheen would've failed against me.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have dragon blood in my veins. Charlie Sheen would've failed against me.

Click to collapse



Banned because dragon blood is spicy


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have dragon blood in my veins. Charlie Sheen would've failed against me.

Click to collapse



banned because YOURE A LIAR. charlie sheen does not fail. 78% of the time, sheen wins everytime.


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 7, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> banned because YOURE A LIAR. charlie sheen does not fail. 78% of the time, sheen wins everytime.

Click to collapse



banned myself because i phail at posting fast enough.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because dragon blood is spicy

Click to collapse



Banned for tasting something non-halal. 

(Ok, memory serves me right, blood is not halal, right?)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for tasting something non-halal.
> 
> (Ok, memory serves me right, blood is not halal, right?)

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're right

Click to collapse



banned because thats just not fair  you cant ban someone for being right. its cruel.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> banned because thats just not fair  you cant ban someone for being right. its cruel.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the Ban Master ©®™ I decide what's right and wrong


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> banned because thats just not fair  you cant ban someone for being right. its cruel.

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought your handles says ejact guy...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I thought your handles says ejact guy...

Click to collapse



Banned for ejecting


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for ejecting

Click to collapse



Banned for that reason exactly... ejac-ul-ating guy... wow...


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for that reason exactly... ejac-ul-ating guy... wow...

Click to collapse



banned because you guys wish your name looked like ejactguy at first glance.
jealous.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> banned because you guys wish your name looked like ejactguy at first glance.
> jealous.

Click to collapse



Banned because I love being a sakai. I love it so much that I would be one forever.

Double banned because sometimes the "e" looks like a "c"


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> banned because you guys wish your name looked like ejactguy at first glance.
> jealous.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have a GF that's why you ejact


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't have a GF that's why you ejact

Click to collapse



Banned because you ejaculate after intercourse, be it with your hand, you GF or the sofa.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you ejaculate after intercourse, be it with your hand, you GF or the sofa.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me disgusted


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me disgusted

Click to collapse



Banned for being such a prude


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being such a prude

Click to collapse



banned because I have to go


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I have to go

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving!

Bricking builds character


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

blackmamba0730 said:


> Banned for leaving!
> 
> Bricking builds character

Click to collapse



Banned for bricking characters.


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for bricking characters.

Click to collapse



banned for opposing the idea of building character


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> banned for opposing the idea of building character

Click to collapse



Banned for building opposite me.


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for building opposite me.

Click to collapse



banned for being playihg ball like a girl and for bobbing for apples in the toilet.. and liking it.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> banned for being playihg ball like a girl and for bobbing for apples in the toilet.. and liking it.

Click to collapse



Banned because you never said I couldn't clean the toilet....or even do it out of a brand new one 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you never said I couldn't clean the toilet....or even do it out of a brand new one
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



banned for... well, i guess for proving a good point. damn


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for being an invertebrate animal.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being an invertebrate animal.

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting invertebrates


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because invertebrates are *******. Can't grow a spine, how pathetic
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned because isn't cut the rope paid?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it isn't on Android and that is a ported Chinese variant.
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned because if it isn't on Android how could we be playing it? I'm SURE you mean on the market 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned because you think your to cool for the humpty hump
Yes digital underground 

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## rosser725 (Apr 7, 2011)

i don't get this thread.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Apr 7, 2011)

rosser725 said:


> i don't get this thread.

Click to collapse



You're banned because your username"rosser" is my last name no lie lol


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 8, 2011)

JDM_HD2 said:


> You're banned because your username"rosser" is my last name no lie lol

Click to collapse



banned because youre a damn liar.


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 8, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> banned because youre a damn liar.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have post 9888.
Or something.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned because I have post 9888.
> Or something.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's a damn lie haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's a damn lie haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Teh cake is da lie.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Teh cake is da lie.

Click to collapse



Banned because....wait....WHO TOLD YOU?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because you suck mcnuggets

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 8, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because you suck mcnuggets
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because McNuggets make you fat.. LOSE WEIGHT!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned because McNuggets make you fat.. LOSE WEIGHT!!

Click to collapse



Banned because burgers make you fatter! Fatty fatty two chinned fat fatty! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned for using the letters f, a, and too much

swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Apr 8, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> banned because youre a damn liar.

Click to collapse



banned because I wasn't lying haha!


----------



## rickymvp (Apr 8, 2011)

poontab said:


> Banned because you achieved your goal of being banned. See ya round

Click to collapse



I think I get it ,hehe


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

rickymvp said:


> I think I get it ,hehe

Click to collapse



Banned for getting it.

Double banned for a derp-looking avatar. 

Triple banned because you have soooo little posts <- it's a welcome-to-the-thread-thing

Quadruple ban because Jingzhou is sooooo far away from Beijing (where my GF is at)

Pentuple ban because you didn't ban.

Hextuple ban for giggling like a girl

Septuple ban because you might be a girl and I just banned you for giggling like a girl

Octuple ban because I think I need to shut up. 

Nontuple ban for making me think I should shut up

Dectuple ban because now I'm going off topic in an Off-Topic discussion, but that's ok because going off topic in Off-Topic means I'm on topic, but being on topic in Off-Topic will render me, by definition, off topic but that's ok because going off topic in Off-Topic means I'm on topic, but being on topic in Off-Topic will render me, by definition, off topic but that's ok because going off topic in Off-Topic means I'm on topic, but being on topic in Off-Topic will render me, by definition, off topic but that's ok because going off topic in Off-Topic means I'm on topic, but being on topic in Off-Topic will render me, by definition, off topic but that's ok because going off topic in Off-Topic means I'm on topic, but being on topic in Off-Topic will render me, by definition, off topic but _my brain shut down for a minute and we should all get along_.


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for getting it.
> 
> Double banned for a derp-looking avatar.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for overusing that quote
Double ban for hurting my head once again with that quote
Triple ban for over using your banning power 
Quadruple ban for thinking you have a lot of power
Pentaban... I give up


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 8, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned for overusing that quote
> Double ban for hurting my head once again with that quote
> Triple ban for over using your banning power
> Quadruple ban for thinking you have a lot of power
> Pentaban... I give up

Click to collapse



banned for quitting. quitters never win. they just get banned.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> banned for quitting. quitters never win. they just get banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for I have finished my next year budget (for my company). Now I can really enjoy the weekend. Hell yeah!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because my pc is dead and there is nothing i can do about it


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned for being unhappy

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## muerteman (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because, "dont worry be happy"


----------



## PearsonDKA (Apr 8, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because, "dont worry be happy"

Click to collapse



Banned for unenthusiactic advice. 






Sent from the I896 Cappy.


----------



## Omnichron (Apr 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for making me create this meme just to ban you!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm jealous of his Thanks Meter


----------



## f13nd (Apr 8, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned cuz I'm jealous of his Thanks Meter

Click to collapse



Banned. Because someone peed in my Cheerios. 

Sent from my GSB v2.7 Eris.


----------



## cancrusher (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because of my awesome post count


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

cancrusher said:


> Banned because of my awesome post count

Click to collapse



Banned because it isn't awesome at all...


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for hating on the n00b...I mean the n00b

Click to collapse



Ban because I'm tired and I need to sleep. G'nitez.


----------



## f13nd (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned for failing to wank before sleeping. 

Sent from my GSB v2.7 Eris.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because I let my girlfriend know about the rule so she can wank me while I sleep. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## f13nd (Apr 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I let my girlfriend know about the rule so she can wank me while I sleep. Thanks for the heads up.

Click to collapse




Banned for pure awesomeness. 

Sent from my GSB v2.7 Eris.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

f13nd said:


> Banned for pure awesomeness.
> 
> Sent from my GSB v2.7 Eris.

Click to collapse



Banned for bowing down to my sheer awesomeness. Charlie Sheen might have tiger blood, but I have the blood of dragons in my veins.

Now kneel before me and submit to you master, biatches.

p/s: I really need to sleep, don't I?


----------



## jmoline2 (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because I needed a post 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Eugers22 (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because.....TGIF!


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 8, 2011)

Eugers22 said:


> Banned because.....TGIF!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying what I was gonna say!

Bricking builds character


----------



## f13nd (Apr 8, 2011)

blackmamba0730 said:


> Banned for saying what I was gonna say!
> 
> Bricking builds character

Click to collapse



Banned because this is my 10th post!


Sent from my GSB v2.7 Eris.


----------



## solarpolitiks (Apr 8, 2011)

f13nd said:


> Banned because this is my 10th post!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GSB v2.7 Eris.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning at ten posts


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

solarpolitiks said:


> Banned for banning at ten posts

Click to collapse



Banned because I lost count of my post count.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 8, 2011)

Banned because I am tired of seeing that banana avatar!!! Lol jk

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because I am tired of seeing that banana avatar!!! Lol jk
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not an avatar....that's an actual photography  How dare you insult me.

Haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## murdocthc (Apr 8, 2011)

This thread has been going on since September and has 995 pages, yet I haven't seen it until now. I ban myself for failing so terribly. 

Swiftkeyed from my MIUI 1.4.1 Evo using XDA Premium App

Really though, there are some great posts in here.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

murdocthc said:


> This thread has been going on since September and has 995 pages, yet I haven't seen it until now. I ban myself for failing so terribly.
> 
> Swiftkeyed from my MIUI 1.4.1 Evo using XDA Premium App
> 
> Really though, there are some great posts in here.

Click to collapse



Banned for the super omega fail fraternity you just joined 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned for scorning the new guy and fail for not calling this thread get pwned by twitch. Lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned for hating on the n00b...I mean the n00b

Click to collapse



Banned for defending n00bz. Not cool.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## braenard (Apr 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for insulting the white Knight.
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned for defending the White Knight!! 

And I also ban myself for only spotting this thread!!!


----------



## Hidyman (Apr 9, 2011)

braenard said:


> Banned for defending the White Knight!!
> 
> And I also ban myself for only spotting this thread!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for self-banning.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned for pointing out the obvious. If only Sakai were here...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious. If only Sakai were here...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



WHERE ARE YOU SUSHI!


----------



## BodenM (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned for talking about sushi.

Swyped from my HTC Desire running RCMixS v06 with Tapatalk.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 9, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for talking about sushi.
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire running RCMixS v06 with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because sushi is tasty 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## braenard (Apr 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because sushi is tasty
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because sushi is raw and food has to be burnt before you can eat it!!


----------



## muerteman (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned because the raw fish (sushi) i just ate is raw too, and im doing aight.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 9, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because the raw fish (sushi) i just ate is raw too, and im doing aight.

Click to collapse



Banned because you ain't aight, you got an infraction haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Twitch I'm confessing my non-homosexual love for you
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned for having brotherly love for me, at least that's what I hope you mean. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned because I'm tired

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 9, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> WHERE ARE YOU SUSHI!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm here.

Double ban because you forced me to jump posts while banning

Triple ban because I just got my spare battery ordered from Hong Kong

Quadruple ban because the weekends is supposed to be my alone time, where I meditate upon the vagaries of life and computer gaming


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 9, 2011)

Hidyman said:


> Banned for self-banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who's already banned

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 9, 2011)

ejeetguy said:


> Banned for banning someone who's already banned
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because most veterans here would have to ban ourselves for that.


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned for making me think first thing in the morning

swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I think in my sleep, *****
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping on biatches.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for +1
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't sleep on them, I sleep with them


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned because I just failed my Genetics Exam


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned because you think we care. Jk I do care, sorry you failed your exam...     <<<sad face

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because you think we care. Jk I do care, sorry you failed your exam...     <<<sad face
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for caring....we don't do that on the internet....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because we care, you dont.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because we care, you dont.

Click to collapse



Banned because I care I just can't show it....duh 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned for caring so much about me  I feel very loved


----------



## muerteman (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because feeling the love is a good thing


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because I'm yawning

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 10, 2011)

Dude, U are banned because you are yawning. Go watch GOW3MPB and get pumped.  

(Gears of War 3 multiplayer beta)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Dude, U are banned because you are yawning. Go watch GOW3MPB and get pumped.
> 
> (Gears of War 3 multiplayer beta)
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm lonely 

Double banned because noone is quoting


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned for being lonley 


husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm lonely
> 
> Double banned because noone is quoting

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being lonley
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being happy like a hippo

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being happy like a hippo
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse




Banned for not being happy.
You are in the banning thread (aka "your happy place")
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not being happy.
> You are in the banning thread (aka "your happy place")
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm tired 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm tired
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU'RE tired?!?!
I'm the one that got up at 4am
(and I don't care what time zone you're in THAT'S STILL FREAKING EARLY!)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because YOU'RE tired?!?!
> I'm the one that got up at 4am
> (and I don't care what time zone you're in THAT'S STILL FREAKING EARLY!)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I only slept 3 hours last night

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I only slept 3 hours last night
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for not going to bed early enough (or for being an insomniac whichever is more apropos)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not going to bed early enough (or for being an insomniac whichever is more apropos)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I played sports for the first time in my life and I can't move my chest muscles and triceps 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I played sports for the first time in my life and I can't move my chest muscles and triceps
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because sports are overrated. (this coming from the daughter of a man who played for the San Francisco 49ers {in  1959,  1960, and 1961} until he got injured he played offensive guard)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because sports are overrated. (this coming from the daughter of a man who played for the San Francisco 49ers {in  1959,  1960, and 1961} until he got injured he played offensive guard)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I really need to build some muscles 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I really need to build some muscles
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing isometrics. That sh#@ works!

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not doing isometrics. That sh#@ works!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling sh!+ 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned for ever loving your touch pro 2. Upgrade son, geez. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for misspelling sh!+
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me how to spell a word I'm trying  NOT to spell. :O
 Jk 
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned for ever loving your touch pro 2. Upgrade son, geez.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not my father 

@babydoll banned because you should spell everything 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not my father
> 
> @babydoll banned because you should spell everything
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to make me spell.
I DON'T WANNA! XD  


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for trying to make me spell.
> I DON'T WANNA! XD
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you spilled some tea on yourself, take it easy 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you spilled some tea on yourself, take it easy
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're talking to yourself? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you spilled some tea on yourself, take it easy
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because no, I didn't
I drank it. See...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're talking to yourself?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because he was talking to me. See. 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because he was talking to me. See.
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I do see  Sorry, I just woke up.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because no, I didn't
> I drank it. See...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because this is my favorite tea so far
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Double banned because auto focus isn't working for some reason 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I do see  Sorry, I just woke up.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse




Banned for sleeping late. Buffalo isn't that far away. It's the same time here (nj), as it is there.
What's up twitch?
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is my favorite tea so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a TP2 go figure haha  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is my favorite tea so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned for having better tea than me. (yes. I double banned. So. Ban me!    )
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having better tea than me. (yes. I double banned. So. Ban me!    )
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I make my own tea 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I make my own tea
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you grow weed at home 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you grow weed at home
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't smoke weed  Or grow it.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't smoke weed  Or grow it.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you said you make your own tea 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because drugs r bad mmmmk, and because I am watching Ricky Bobby make it with a ginger. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you said you make your own tea
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because tea doesn't equal weed. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 10, 2011)

BANNED BECAUSE WE MADE IT TO 1000 PAGES ALIVE!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> BANNED BECAUSE WE MADE IT TO 1000 PAGES ALIVE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because someone stole my post #10,000 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 10, 2011)

Dude, banned because if you didnthave touch pro 2 you would have made it. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> BANNED BECAUSE WE MADE IT TO 1000 PAGES ALIVE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being astute enough to notice that. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because someone stole my post #10,000
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because...who did that? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because I did it! Buuurrrn!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because I did it! Buuurrrn!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too cool to burn 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## eioous (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm too cool to burn
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because I wet myself.

A G2


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because I'm  Post #10,000


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because I did it! Buuurrrn!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Double banned because not even close 
We're not there yet 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm extremely depressed and feel emotionally destroyed....
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned because you stole it 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you stole it
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned. I did NOT.
DOUBLE BANNED for thinking I tell my birds they are bad. I do not (however, I tell Sparky all the time that HE'S bad, so, maybe that's where my bird got it.)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## eioous (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned cause it doesn't matter

A G2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

eioous said:


> Banned cause it doesn't matter
> 
> A G2

Click to collapse



Banned because you are wait... For...it... Wrong!
It matters.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you are wait... For...it... Wrong!
> It matters.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you should sweet talk your bird till it says something like I love you 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should sweet talk your bird till it says something like I love you
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse




Banned. You teach my bird to say something nice.   ( birds are easy to bribe with something shiny)
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. You teach my bird to say something nice.   ( birds are easy to bribe with something shiny)
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because crows don't talk 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because crows don't talk
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining how you talk then! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not explaining how you talk then!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I use text to speech
I'm a mute 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I use text to speech
> I'm a mute
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because that's unfortunate...I'm sorry 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's unfortunate...I'm sorry
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because haha, gotcha 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's unfortunate...I'm sorry
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'm not touching that one. However, do to thread rules, you my ninja banana friend.... Are banned!


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not touching that one. However, do to thread rules, you my ninja banana friend.... Are banned!
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't ban the unbannable! 

@Husam, I know you can really talk...duh haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you can't ban the unbannable!
> 
> @Husam, I know you can really talk...duh haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned, see I can 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you can't ban the unbannable!
> 
> @Husam, I know you can really talk...duh haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I just did. Banned for TRYING to be unbannable. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned, see I can
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to the ban.  

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for beating me to the ban.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because hw keyboards are faster 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because hw keyboards are faster
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong. I had APN difficulties.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being wrong. I had APN difficulties.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not wrong, hw keyboards are always faster!
still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not wrong, hw keyboards are always faster!
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for being delusional.
Nobody swypes faster than me! 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being delusional.
> Nobody swypes faster than me!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like swipe

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't like swipe
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for being biased against a keyboard. Bad, bad Husam. I can't type with two hands so swype (<notice the y in swype) works better. (I broke my right wrist when I was three)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being biased against a keyboard. Bad, bad Husam. I can't type with two hands so swype (<notice the y in swype) works better. (I broke my right wrist when I was three)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Poor lady
Banned because I'm gonna explode because of boredom 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Poor lady
> Banned because I'm gonna explode because of boredom
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because thread spam alleviates boredom (sometimes. Still fun though. Don't you think?)
 Thread Spam! Yeah! XD
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because thread spam alleviates boredom (sometimes. Still fun though. Don't you think?)
> Thread Spam! Yeah! XD
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored of spamming too 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm bored of spamming too
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for making me sad. :sniff: 
Boo Hoo
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for making me sad. :sniff:
> Boo Hoo
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



banned because you're making me sad too 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you're making me sad too
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because boredom sucks.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because boredom sucks.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for the vicious cycle that you two are ensuing 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the vicious cycle that you two are ensuing
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that. What vicious cycle? (If you can't beat em...)


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for saying that. What vicious cycle? (If you can't beat em...)
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because the cycle continues  I farted haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because you are so original its awesome.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because you are so original its awesome.

Click to collapse



Banned for kissing banana a$$

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because you are so original its awesome.

Click to collapse



Banned because originality shouldn't be a difficult thing to accomplish. But thank you for the compliment 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for kissing banana a$$
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because you eat my a$$ every time you eat a banana, enjoy thinking about that  haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because originality shouldn't be a difficult thing to accomplish. But thank you for the compliment
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
Originality is overrated (JK) 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
> Originality is overrated (JK)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for having apn issues again haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having apn issues again haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for having "issues", you should seek some professional help

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having "issues", you should seek some professional help
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought you were my professional help...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Omnichron (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I thought you were my professional help...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz all he and hussam need to is to get a room.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I thought you were my professional help...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I miss M_T_M

No homo 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## JieeHD (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I thought you were my professional help...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for a lack of consonants and vowels .

Hero with Sense 2.3


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

JieeHD said:


> Banned for a lack of consonants and vowels .
> 
> Hero with Sense 2.3

Click to collapse



Banned because I know what those things are! I professionally wrangle them haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I know what those things are! I professionally wrangle them haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for using my nickname before and after your xda app sig 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## william84 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I know what those things are! I professionally wrangle them haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for using a banana as avatar

Sent from my Commodore 64 using tape-streamer


----------



## sonsofblades (Apr 10, 2011)

i ban you all for ... thinking dirty thoughts.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

sonsofblades said:


> i ban you all for ... thinking dirty thoughts.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a son of bladders 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a son of bladders
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for being the anti-christ! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being the anti-christ!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for mistaking me with marylin manson 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mistaking me with marylin manson
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because he scares me 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he scares me
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a wuss

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a wuss
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because this wuss could easily take you down, you stick figure 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this wuss could easily take you down, you stick figure
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because we'll see about that in the next few months 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because you guys should get married. Don't have kids tho, ok. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because you guys should get married. Don't have kids tho, ok.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not marrying a fat guy  

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not marrying a fat guy
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not fat!  I'm nice and built, unlike you 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not fat!  I'm nice and built, unlike you
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because that ice cream droid guy is satan 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that ice cream droid guy is satan
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because I disagree  But it is funny.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Kent_Davis (Apr 10, 2011)

This is funny!  But I Seriously had a person on here that got all bent out of shape when I asked a question.  People really feel the way you all are joking. Ha ha ha 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I disagree  But it is funny.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because the last part of his name "teezy" means in slang arabic: my a$$
for realz

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Carcass.br (Apr 10, 2011)

Because he play bass, not guitar xD


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

Carcass.br said:


> Because he play bass, not guitar xD

Click to collapse



Banned because I play bass.


----------



## muerteman (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because I play Ukulele, we have the same number of strings right


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because I play Ukulele, we have the same number of strings right

Click to collapse



Banned because I can imagine you being Hawaiian....and I don't know why....so I think I can double ban you for that.

What do the refs say? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can imagine you being Hawaiian....and I don't know why....so I think I can double ban you for that.
> 
> What do the refs say?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you might be right, although it is a little stereotypical. I need to get me an ukulele to play izzie's songs...


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because today sucked.
> 
> Double banned because last night did too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should tell us what happened.

Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## Scabes24 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you should tell us what happened.
> 
> Inquiring minds would like to know.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you can speak for all of us.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for thinking you can speak for all of us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because I speak for le Bananae Mafia. Who do you speak for?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I speak for le Bananae Mafia. Who do you speak for?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the consiglieri I speak for them too

Long time no see 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm the consiglieri I speak for them too
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because for some weird reasons, I'm busier during the weekends than I am during the weekdays


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because for some weird reasons, I'm busier during the weekends than I am during the weekdays

Click to collapse



Banned because I meant me going without internet for the last/next couple of weeks

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I meant me going without internet for the last/next couple of weeks
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanna know why.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I wanna know why.

Click to collapse



Banned because the neighbours learned how to add a password 
Double banned because fibre optics is going to cover my area sometime in the next couple of weeks.
Triple banned because I didn't want to pay for a data plan.

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the neighbours learned how to add a password
> Double banned because fibre optics is going to cover my area sometime in the next couple of weeks.
> Triple banned because I didn't want to pay for a data plan.
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to use Linux for a brute-force hack (if they are using WEP)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to use Linux for a brute-force hack (if they are using WEP)

Click to collapse



Banned because people here love using wpa and wpa2 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people here love using wpa and wpa2
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cheapo lulz... get a data plan and/or broadband for home?


----------



## juanfers (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a cheapo lulz... get a data plan and/or broadband for home?

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking a data plan can replace broadband... Not with the soft caps carriers have.

Sent from my X10minipro using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

juanfers said:


> Banned for thinking a data plan can replace broadband... Not with the soft caps carriers have.
> 
> Sent from my X10minipro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because a data plan is better than being completely off the 'net.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because a data plan is better than being completely off the 'net.

Click to collapse



Banned because WiFi works for me ok. No dataplan needed



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because WiFi works for me ok. No dataplan needed
> 
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because Hus was leeching wifi instead of getting his own line


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Hus was leeching wifi instead of getting his own line

Click to collapse



Banned because that isn't bad..... don't forget he's a mafioso   

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because he should be frkn' loaded enough to frkn' have his own frkn' wifi, capiche?


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because he has fiber optics

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because he has fiber optics
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because it isn't installed yet... lulz...


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because that's why he steals wifi

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned because stealing is wrong! 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## joe.nobody (Apr 11, 2011)

totally agree. steeling is wrong 
wrong is right...
damn it


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because stealing is wrong!
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're wrong
If people are/were ignorant it's not my problem 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're wrong
> If people are/were ignorant it's not my problem
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because people like you made everyone upgrade to WPA2 authentication... Lulz 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because people like you made everyone upgrade to WPA2 authentication... Lulz
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



banned for making me laugh at my pain


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for having pain at internet woes.
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT having pain whilst having internet woes. 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for NOT having pain whilst having internet woes.
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



banned because you need 40 more posts untill you reach 1000


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you need 40 more posts untill you reach 1000

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing that, (before I did).
(Note: you also noticed when I reached 100 posts.) Banned for that too.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

banned because you cant really notice it with xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you cant really notice it with xda app

Click to collapse



True. However, you are still banned because....
I am no longer on the app, but on the full site on my cr-48
Double banned for NOT noticing the change in my sig...


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you cant really notice it with xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because you can! Click on his avatar 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you can! Click on his avatar
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for a click avatar


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm banning myself because I can

Sent from my Premium MikEVO....yep McDonald's is jealous


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> I'm banning myself because I can
> 
> Sent from my Premium MikEVO....yep McDonald's is jealous

Click to collapse



Well, since we've already taken care of banning you...
Let's DOUBLE ban you.


----------



## Omnichron (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, since we've already taken care of banning you...
> Let's DOUBLE ban you.

Click to collapse



Triple banned for double banning!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Triple banned for double banning!

Click to collapse



Quadruple banned for triple banning my double ban!
(Say THAT 3 times fast)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Googolplexian ban!
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Apr 11, 2011)

Banning all that teamed up to ban me even more! 

Sent from my Premium MikEVO....yep McDonald's is jealous


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Banning all that teamed up to ban me even more!
> 
> Sent from my Premium MikEVO....yep McDonald's is jealous

Click to collapse



Banned because the rules are so simple and you don't get them:

Ban the person ABOVE you!

Double banned because your iq is 3

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Omnichron (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the rules are so simple and you don't get them:
> 
> Ban the person ABOVE you!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cuz I just lost my phone ... again!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> banned cuz I just lost my phone ... again!

Click to collapse



banned for not being careful


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for posting an image that I can't be bothered to load with my inferior 2G network    


M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Apr 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for posting an image that I can't be bothered to load with my inferior 2G network
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banning you just to make the other one happy that I'm banning the person above me and hopefully bring up my iq some

Sent from my Premium MikEVO....yep McDonald's is jealous


----------



## ummkiper (Apr 11, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Banning you just to make the other one happy that I'm banning the person above me and hopefully bring up my iq some
> 
> Sent from my Premium MikEVO....yep McDonald's is jealous

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to get smarter.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being too dumb to get smart
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned for brining down the supposedly simple minded....and because I have to take a crap....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'mma poo in an hour.
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned for timing your poo...that's just....fantastic  haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because my colon has OCD. Moment before shower = DS and ****ting time
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banner for killing my appetite. I was just about to eat pizza, dammit!

Bricking builds character


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'M ****TIN' BRICKS YO
> 
> (sig)http://db.tt/60XySv0 -- Cut the Rope for Android. Just turn off sound and music!(/sig)

Click to collapse



Banned for the clay diarrhoea.


----------



## muerteman (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for the images, can we have some happy thoughts here please?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for the images, can we have some happy thoughts here please?

Click to collapse



Banned because


			
				The Bible said:
			
		

> Ask, and you shall receive

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lulz haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me lulz haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for l-....

wait... 

I can't ban you for that...

Anyway, you're banned.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for l-....
> 
> wait...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me a reason to properly ban you


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not giving me a reason to properly ban you

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't need a "proper" reason to ban. Refer below:



			
				Nike said:
			
		

> Just do it

Click to collapse


----------



## dwjr82 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned

Droid X deodexed GB 2.3.3


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

dwjr82 said:


> Banned
> 
> Droid X deodexed GB 2.3.3

Click to collapse



Banned for following Sakai's orders...no one does that haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for following Sakai's orders...no one does that haha

Click to collapse



Banned for banning but claiming that you are not following my orders. 

I command thee, twitch153, Lord of Banananananananananas, to go forth and ban all and sundry that dareth to step on thee hallowed ground of Off-Topic.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for banning but claiming that you are not following my orders.
> 
> I command thee, twitch153, Lord of Banananananananananas, to go forth and ban all and sundry that dareth to step on thee hallowed ground of Off-Topic.

Click to collapse



Banned because I follow thy commands out of boredom  

Your mother was a hamster! And your father smelled of elder berries 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I follow thy commands out of boredom
> 
> Your mother was a hamster! And your father smelled of elder berries
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I fart in your general direction.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I fart in your general direction.

Click to collapse



Hahahaha! 

Banned for shooting your nasty bowel gas in my general direction! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> Banned for shooting your nasty bowel gas in my general direction!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't banned in a while


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned because I haven't banned in a while

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to escape the ban....there is no escape.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for escapism... You should face your problems, not run away.


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because I wasn't trying to escape; University exams kidnapped me


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned because I wasn't trying to escape; University exams kidnapped me

Click to collapse



Banned for the "ouch". How did it go?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the "ouch". How did it go?

Click to collapse



It's whatever at the moment.. my exam on Wednesday is going to be a killer though. I'm allowed 4 pages (8.5x11) of cheat notes, but I know that is just another excuse to make the exam harder! I'm going to get raped and I'm stressing so much 

Banned for something.. Just can't remember.. lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

shukla said:


> It's whatever at the moment.. my exam on Wednesday is going to be a killer though. I'm allowed 4 pages (8.5x11) of cheat notes, but I know that is just another excuse to make the exam harder! I'm going to get raped and I'm stressing so much
> 
> Banned for something.. Just can't remember.. lol

Click to collapse



Banned because four pages of cheat sheets would have covered 40% of a syllabus if you did it right. And the other 60% can be easily recalled.


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because four pages of cheat sheets would have covered 40% of a syllabus if you did it right. And the other 60% can be easily recalled.

Click to collapse



Banned because my exam is all application questions and I have to know over 700 pages for this exam :/


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned because my exam is all application questions and I have to know over 700 pages for this exam :/

Click to collapse



Banned because application questions = bluffing your way through. Just remember to touch on every single point in the case study.


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because it's multiple choice with 6 different answers where option E is "2 of the above" and option F is "None of the above"


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

shukla said:


> Banned because it's multiple choice with 6 different answers where option E is "2 of the above" and option F is "None of the above"

Click to collapse



Banned because the only hard exams I ever had was when I was under-prepared. Always cover the whole syllabus, and don't get lazy.


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the only hard exams I ever had was when I was under-prepared. Always cover the whole syllabus, and don't get lazy.

Click to collapse



Unbanned because you're right  Just so much information, this is the only course that is stressing me out, and I never get stressed out lol 

Anyways going to go sleep and study early morning again 
Bye!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

Nights and good luck for the exam. Wait...

Banned because you don't need luck, you need... PREPARATION AND AWESOMENESS!!!!


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because you are sleeping right now. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because I'm calling dibs on that


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm calling dibs on that

Click to collapse



Banned for the diarrheal at school


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for that... I am at a lost to describe how I would feel. I'd best use pictures:


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for that... I am at a lost to describe how I would feel. I'd best use pictures:

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the answer


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing the answer

Click to collapse



He was banned for the epic fail already, because LOL really stands for Lots Of Love.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He was banned for the epic fail already, because LOL really stands for Lots Of Love.

Click to collapse



Banned because it stands for lick one's lollipop


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it stands for lick one's lollipop

Click to collapse



Banned because licking lollipops are covered under section 198 of the internet code.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because licking lollipops are covered under section 198 of the internet code.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know the code


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't know the code

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the code.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not knowing the code.

Click to collapse



Banned because I just came from the gym and my biceps are killing me


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just came from the gym and my biceps are killing me

Click to collapse



Banned for being killed by Bicep. Who is bicep anyway?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being killed by Bicep. Who is bicep anyway?

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing muscles


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing muscles

Click to collapse



Banned by Mr Muscle:


----------



## Hooride707 (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for being the Dr Phil of xda

Sent from my HTC HD2 Gingerbread using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooride707 said:


> Banned for being the Dr Phil of xda
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 Gingerbread using XDA App

Click to collapse



Who? Me?

Banned for calling me a Doctor... I'm an accountant


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Who? Me?
> 
> Banned for calling me a Doctor... I'm an accountant

Click to collapse



Banned for liking numbers 
I hate those


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for liking numbers
> I hate those

Click to collapse



Banned because that makes you sound ignorant Husam, we all know that's not the case haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that makes you sound ignorant Husam, we all know that's not the case haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not get you


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I did not get you

Click to collapse



Banned because not liking numbers makes you sound like someone who doesn't know anything, and I know that you are an intelligent person; except for when I have to spell sentences out for you 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I <3 numbers.
> 
> Especially Pi.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like numbers


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because you remind me of Original Android <3 ers.  Are you? 


obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I <3 numbers.
> 
> Especially Pi.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because I don't like numbers

Click to collapse



Banned for being an Apple fanboy(that i in front of your name says it all!!!)
Double ban because you forgot to finish the sentence(i david ____) 
Triple ban because you should learn how to make proper usernames
Quadruple ban because you don't mention which numbers you don't like. The Roman maybe??

And last, just if you haven't noticed YOU ARE BANNED MISTER!!!!!!!!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being an Apple fanboy(that i in front of your name says it all!!!)
> Double ban because you forgot to finish the sentence(i david ____)
> Triple ban because you should learn how to make proper usernames
> Quadruple ban because you don't mention which numbers you don't like. The Roman maybe??
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for tl;dr


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for tl;dr

Click to collapse



Banned because these are my stomping grounds and for the reason of simple amusement to myself for the bus ride home, you sir are banned 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for riding this bus...........po' 'nana

Click to collapse



Banned because that bus is awesome! Plus I'm not po'...I'm not able to drive yet haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for lying at some point and telling us that you were in college and 19 years old!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I never said I was 19! I'm 18* and I'm going into college this August haha  


*(I'm actually 17 but I'm turning 18 in July.)

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because all 4455 of your posts are in this thread. Go get some pelt dude.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## boborone (Apr 12, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because all 4455 of your posts are in this thread. Go get some pelt dude.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 12, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for making me laugh

Click to collapse



Banned because I have homework, dawwwww


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I have homework, dawwwww

Click to collapse



LOL!

Banned cos I lol'd.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> LOL!
> 
> Banned cos I lol'd.

Click to collapse



Banned for lol-ing at homework. 

Homework, serious business.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for lol-ing at homework.
> 
> Homework, serious business.

Click to collapse



Banned because they found out how to port Sense UI to the Nexus S  

(Funny, I don't even like sense and I'm excited haha)


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because they found out how to port Sense UI to the Nexus S
> 
> (Funny, I don't even like sense and I'm excited haha)

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning a google phone and sense in the same sentence

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 13, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for mentioning a google phone and sense in the same sentence
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for being SOOOO SUPERIOR *coughpretentiousdickmuchcough*


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being SOOOO SUPERIOR *coughpretentiousdickmuchcough*

Click to collapse



+9000 ban. 

Banned all the other peeps because Sense is nice, but I've outgrown nice.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> +9000 ban.
> 
> Banned all the other peeps because Sense is nice, but I've outgrown nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree, I like sense ui but not all like that. I prefer vanilla


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I agree, I like sense ui but not all like that. I prefer vanilla

Click to collapse



Banned because I like chocolate. Wait... I like the smell of hazelnut too.


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I like chocolate. Wait... I like the smell of hazelnut too.

Click to collapse



Banned for liking the smell of nuts

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for liking the smell of nuts
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for liking nuts that smell?


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for liking nuts that smell?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm looking for a new theme... Hrm.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm looking for a new theme... Hrm.

Click to collapse



Banned for actually being on a computer?  Damn!


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned because this ASPCA commercial is never gonna go off. WTF? Put the movie back on already. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 13, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because this ASPCA commercial is never gonna go off. WTF? Put the movie back on already.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for multitasking

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because this ASPCA commercial is never gonna go off. WTF? Put the movie back on already.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because those commercials make me laugh, and for that we thank them.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because those commercials make me laugh, and for that we thank them.

Click to collapse



Banned because I like PETA's naked chicks protests.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I like PETA's naked chicks protests.

Click to collapse



Banned because I never experienced one of those first hand  That is a sad face deserving post.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never experienced one of those first hand  That is a sad face deserving post.

Click to collapse



Banned because A) noob, B) I just removed my sig, I got bored of it XD

... and apparently it was warez.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because A) noob, B) I just removed my sig, I got bored of it XD
> 
> ... and apparently it was warez.

Click to collapse



Banned because I joined in one. $#[email protected]+ got real, real fast!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because A) noob, B) I just removed my sig, I got bored of it XD
> 
> ... and apparently it was warez.

Click to collapse



Banned because:

1. It was warez! haha

2. How does that make me a n00b?! I have lived in sh!tty Buffalo for most of my life.

3. That sig was getting annoying


----------



## muerteman (Apr 13, 2011)

banned because yours is too.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

muerteman said:


> banned because yours is too.

Click to collapse



Banned for not specifying which one!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

muerteman said:


> banned because yours is too.

Click to collapse



Banned for the new shiny sig!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the new shiny sig!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm...

...

Lonely. *sigh*


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm...
> 
> ...
> 
> Lonely. *sigh*

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanna know why.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I wanna know why.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm lonely too


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm lonely too

Click to collapse



Banned for being lonely. Get a girlfriend. Or use your strong right arm.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being lonely. Get a girlfriend. Or use your strong right arm.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a good advice and a really bad one


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting a good advice and a really bad one

Click to collapse



Banned because the second part is a temporary solution.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the second part is a temporary solution.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to go to class


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have to go to class

Click to collapse



Banned because you're going to get schooled


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you're going to get schooled

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the obvious! We all know he gets schooled daily 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious! We all know he gets schooled daily
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the obvious when someone else pointed out the obvious

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 13, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious when someone else pointed out the obvious
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to utilize the Inception theorem.


----------



## andoridkiller (Apr 13, 2011)

you lot are sad and need to get laid! Dont bother replying to this, as im not coming on this thread.


----------



## noside12123 (Apr 13, 2011)

andoridkiller said:


> you lot are sad and need to get laid! Dont bother replying to this, as im not coming on this thread.

Click to collapse



I ban you for not replying to that. And not coming on this thread


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 13, 2011)

noside12123 said:


> I ban you for not replying to that. And not coming on this thread

Click to collapse



Banned because don't feed the troll


----------



## pianoplayer (Apr 13, 2011)

banned for saying the word 'troll'


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 13, 2011)

pianoplayer said:


> banned for saying the word 'troll'

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a perfectly acceptable English term, dammit!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it's a perfectly acceptable English term, dammit!

Click to collapse



Banned for using blink-182 song name

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using blink-182 song name
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Touch Pro. Get an EVO DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned for having a evo





dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because your not to cool your just to stupid
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned for having a evo
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting the wrong person

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for quoting the wrong person
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHA! BANNED BECAUSE...

Oh wait, you're right


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> HAHAHAHA! BANNED BECAUSE...
> 
> Oh wait, you're right

Click to collapse



Banned because you know you're right, you know you're right.
Nirvana style

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you know you're right, you know you're right.
> Nirvana style
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for repeating.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a parrot

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for calling me a parrot
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because it's true (or something?).


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because it's true (or something?).

Click to collapse



Banned because you're drunk

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned because I was never drunk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because I was never drunk

Click to collapse



Banned because well then, you're high

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because well then, you're high
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't make such assumptions haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't make such assumptions haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you's a window shopper 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you's a window shopper
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because....I am 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

U





twitch153 said:


> Banned because....I am
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying anything about me stealing mtms sentence

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> U
> 
> Banned for not saying anything about me stealing mtms sentence
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because I forget things too. It's been awhile since I've seen him post that 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I forget things too. It's been awhile since I've seen him post that
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's been a while since I've seen him post anything anywhere

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's been a while since I've seen him post anything anywhere
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because you really don't get on xda that much  haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you really don't get on xda that much  haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed him mocking me  

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## muerteman (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for missing something, get over yourselves.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not giving me a reason to properly ban you

Click to collapse




Banned because I have a headache, and NOW I'm blaming (and banning) you for it. Ha!
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I have a headache, and NOW I'm blaming (and banning) you for it. Ha!
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a head ache too, you're the one to blame! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have a head ache too, you're the one to blame!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because blahhhhhh.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have a head ache too, you're the one to blame!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I banned you for a headache first and....
Mines a migraine!





Beat that!!!

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because blahhhhhh.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'ma firing my laser!!!! 

I beat that.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'ma firing my laser!!!!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm firing two lasers and a can of mace!

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I'm firing two lasers and a can of mace!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you just got b!tch slapped by my ban hammer, that's reason enough to ban you. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you just got b!tch slapped by my ban hammer, that's reason enough to ban you.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll break out my beatin' brick on you if you are not careful  
(beatin' brick = a brick you beat people with)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I'll break out my beatin' brick on you if you are not careful
> (beatin' brick = a brick you beat people with)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll take out my Master Sword! I really have it  haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'll take out my Master Sword! I really have it  haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll get my Pikachu.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'll get my Pikachu.

Click to collapse



Banded because pics or it didn't happen haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'll get my Pikachu.

Click to collapse



Banned because my parakeet will kick your Picachu's A$$.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banded because pics or it didn't happen haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I have good reason to ban you. I'll tell you what it is later....  

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I have good reason to ban you. I'll tell you what it is later....
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for not just telling me now haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not just telling me now haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for BEING here now.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for BEING here now.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because that didn't make sense haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that didn't make sense haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because Nexus S doesn't have Sense. They are for HTC phones only.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that didn't make sense haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you said I should TELL you now so I banned you for BEING here NOW.
Make sense yet? Anyway you are still banned... 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you said I should TELL you now so I banned you for BEING here NOW.
> Make sense yet? Anyway you are still banned...
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



****ting ban.

Again.

(Isn't this, like, the tenth time?)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Nexus S doesn't have Sense. They are for HTC phones only.

Click to collapse



Banned for being ignorant to the truth, check it out for yourself! 

@Babydoll, no ._.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being ignorant to the truth, check it out for yourself!
> 
> @Babydoll, no ._.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Fine.-_- Banned because you don't understand me :sniff: 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine.-_- Banned because you don't understand me :sniff:
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because in just a little slow haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because in just a little slow haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Speed bump.

No, wait, speed ban.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Speed bump.
> 
> No, wait, speed ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for speeding... And cuz I have pizza!

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for speeding... And cuz I have pizza!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you remind me of a drunk person haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you remind me of a drunk person haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't drink  I don't need that kind of "help" but....
I	HAVE PIZZA! 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I don't drink  I don't need that kind of "help" but....
> I	HAVE PIZZA!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for having the one food I crave right now 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having the one food I crave right now
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you DON'T have pizza XD

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having the one food I crave right now
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not eating, I'm fasting...


----------



## muerteman (Apr 14, 2011)

banned because im slowing. what now?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

muerteman said:


> banned because im slowing. what now?

Click to collapse



Banned because now is not the time to what around.


----------



## muerteman (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because oh it is.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because oh it is.

Click to collapse



Long time no see ban.


----------



## ameedi600 (Apr 14, 2011)

You are all banned for having no lives. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

ameedi600 said:


> You are all banned for having no lives. Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No, you are banned because you have no life.

I'm visiting XDA on my work time


----------



## cccy (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No, you are banned because you have no life.
> 
> I'm visiting XDA on my work time

Click to collapse



Banned for working, devote more time in xda! 


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

cccy said:


> Banned for working, devote more time in xda!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I need money to buy phones...


----------



## SMCentral (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for having a HTC Desire.


----------



## Scabes24 (Apr 14, 2011)

SMCentral said:


> Banned for having a HTC Desire.

Click to collapse



Banned for having an HTC Desire


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for having an HTC Desire
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for having an inspire

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for having an inspire
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for having a big brick with a kick stand as a phone haha  jk

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having a big brick with a kick stand as a phone haha  jk
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse




Banned for being a banana.


Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for being a banana.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a stalker...yeah...I knew about it...I stalk my stalkers 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for being a banana.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of banning creativity

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a stalker...yeah...I knew about it...I stalk my stalkers
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for hiding in my bushes.



Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for hiding in my bushes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having george bush clones 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having george bush clones
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for not specifying junior or senior.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for not specifying junior or senior.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cuz junior 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned BECAUSE of the use of the word "cuz".
There is no excuse for poor grammar.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned BECAUSE of the use of the word "cuz".
> There is no excuse for poor grammar.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you are smarter than me 
Face it 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that you are smarter than me
> Face it
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for jumping to conclusions.
Why can I see a war starting?

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## maxib123 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that you are smarter than me
> Face it
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse





Tyrian89 said:


> Banned BECAUSE of the use of the word "cuz".
> There is no excuse for poor grammar.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for being smart arse's


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

maxib123 said:


> banned for being smart arse's

Click to collapse



Banned for being so dumb arse to make your avatar blackberry logo

@the 89 dude: bring it 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

maxib123 said:


> banned for being smart arse's

Click to collapse



Banned for turning the word "arse" I.to a possessive rather than a plural. Muahahaha!

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being so dumb arse to make your avatar blackberry logo
> 
> @the 89 dude: bring it
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a student.


Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for turning the word "arse" I.to a possessive rather than a plural. Muahahaha!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone I already banned 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## maxib123 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being so dumb arse to make your avatar blackberry logo
> 
> @the 89 dude: bring it
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing its a bbm messenger logo not blackberry and for not seeing the android icon and for not knowing its coming to android  suck it


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

maxib123 said:


> banned for not knowing its a bbm messenger logo not blackberry and for not seeing the android icon and for not knowing its coming to android  suck it

Click to collapse



Banned for using lots of 'and' s

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

maxib123 said:


> banned for not knowing its a bbm messenger logo not blackberry and for not seeing the android icon and for not knowing its coming to android  suck it

Click to collapse




Banned for getting mad.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using lots of 'and' s
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to it again

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for getting mad.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## maxib123 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using lots of 'and' s
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse





Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for getting mad.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because your mums are ugly


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

maxib123 said:


> banned because your mums are ugly

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know who your father is

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being slow
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting me to type quickly on an OSK.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## maxib123 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't know who your father is
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



my dads dead.


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

maxib123 said:


> banned because your mums are ugly

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what my mother looks like.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

maxib123 said:


> my dads dead.

Click to collapse



Banned because he probably died... Let's not go there, shall we?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

maxib123 said:


> my dads dead.

Click to collapse



Banned for either lying or bringing a downer on the thread.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for knowing what my mother looks like.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for admitting
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping with the old man in a superman costume.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for sleeping with the old man in a superman costume.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping with a goat

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sleeping with a goat
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for fapping over it while hiding behind my George bush clones.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for fapping over it while hiding behind my George bush clones.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing that your girl was hiding with me. 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not seeing that your girl was hiding with me.
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for fapping next to my fiance behind the Georges

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for fapping next to my fiance behind the Georges
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for using the wrong preposition "next"

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for fapping next to my fiance behind the Georges
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for using a nonexistant word

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for using a nonexistant word
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that word, get a dictionary

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using the wrong preposition "next"
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for being unable to satisfy her like I can.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for being unable to satisfy her like I can.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're ok with it! 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're ok with it!
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for not realising I'm currently targeting you with my secret stash of cruise missiles. (courtesy of George Bush)

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for not realising I'm currently targeting you with my secret stash of cruise missiles. (courtesy of George Bush)
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because cruise missles cannot reach me.
Double banned because I'm invincible

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because cruise missles cannot reach me.
> Double banned because I'm invincible
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for being naive.
Double banned for not realising I know the secret of your invincibility.
Triple banned just to one up you.


Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for being naive.
> Double banned for not realising I know the secret of your invincibility.
> Triple banned just to one up you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have the highest ban combo and that is 6 bans in one

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have the highest ban combo and that is 6 bans in one
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to show off.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for trying to show off.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I am s-off


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I am s-off
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned due to poor ban attempt.


Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned due to poor ban attempt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not even a senior member and already got xda premium. 
Double ban because I have a headache
Triple ban because you are challenging one of the greatest banners in xda (not me, husam)
Quadruple ban because you are here just to raise your posts count




And one more because you thought I couldn't make a proper ban

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are not even a senior member and already got xda premium.
> Double ban because I have a headache
> Triple ban because you are challenging one of the greatest banners in xda (not me, husam)
> Quadruple ban because you are here just to raise your posts count
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I decided to get premium to support xda as while I have a low post count this place helped me with hardspling my touch 3g many moons ago.
Double ban because I enjoy the banter and hasam seems to also, I'm just having fun.
Triple ban cause I'm here to kill time, I don't care about post counts, its not a competition to me.
Quadruple ban because I was egging you on.

And one more 'cause if you have a headache you should take something for it.

XD

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because I decided to get premium to support xda as while I have a low post count this place helped me with hardspling my touch 3g many moons ago.
> Double ban because I enjoy the banter and hasam seems to also, I'm just having fun.
> Triple ban cause I'm here to kill time, I don't care about post counts, its not a competition to me.
> Quadruple ban because I was egging you on.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no reason to get serious in here. Don't forget that you are in the off topic section
Double ban because we all in here enjoy banning each other without making it personal
Triple ban because all of us should be here just for fun and not to gain access to the developer sections
Quadruple ban because I am also here to kill time
Quintuple ban because I was also egging you on 
Sextuple ban because we should all support xda, for some of us this community has been lifesaving 
Septuple ban because I no longer have a headache
Octuple ban because I beat husams record.

Congratulations you are now officially banned. Welcome to xda banning 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because there is no reason to get serious in here. Don't forget that you are in the off topic section
> Double ban because we all in here enjoy banning each other without making it personal
> Triple ban because all of us should be here just for fun and not to gain access to the developer sections
> Quadruple ban because I am also here to kill time
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I just got my arse handed to me.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned cause I just got my arse handed to me.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because Dexter and Tyrian need marriage counseling. That or a special procedure to get the sand out of their vaginas. Lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because I just witnessed the biggest win in all of XDA.

Dexter also wins an interwebz.


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because Dexter and Tyrian need marriage counseling. That or a special procedure to get the sand out of their vaginas. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that sand is really itchy

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because that sand is really itchy
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because Weezer is in my earholes.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Weezer is in my earholes.

Click to collapse



Banned because ear canals are in my ear holes 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because that didn't make sense.


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because that didn't make sense.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying sense

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for saying sense
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of a good ban! Every time someone lame bans an angel looses it's wings...it's very painful! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## muerteman (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because did I just remove another pair of wings?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because did I just remove another pair of wings?

Click to collapse



Banned because you did, it just so happened to be Babydoll's bird, I suggest you run before it puffs up and explodes 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you did, it just so happened to be Babydoll's bird, I suggest you run before it puffs up and explodes
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for lulz.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for being right


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for editing the post you were wrong in 


idavid_ said:


> Banned for being right

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for editing the post you were wrong in
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for taking a hiatus, where have you been Maxey?  Got your computer all up and running?


----------



## muerteman (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because hes here isnt he.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because hes here isnt he.

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the point. Oooooh, seem like I've exhausted all my ban powers. Goodnight ban fellows 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not getting the point. Oooooh, seem like I've exhausted all my ban powers. Goodnight ban fellows
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



ANOTHER ban from the toilet.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ANOTHER ban from the toilet.

Click to collapse



Stop doing the toilet!

Banned!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Stop doing the toilet!
> 
> Banned!

Click to collapse



Shower ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Shower ban

Click to collapse



Banned for using an electronic device in the shower.


----------



## boborone (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using an electronic device in the shower.

Click to collapse



Banned for not. I got a water proof radio hanging from the shower head.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for not. I got a water proof radio hanging from the shower head.

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing that a smartphone and water proof radio are two completely different things.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not seeing that a smartphone and water proof radio are two completely different things.

Click to collapse



Banned for blinding people.


----------



## boborone (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for blinding people.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm swimming from all the tylenol pm I've taken. Need sleep.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned cause I'm swimming from all the tylenol pm I've taken. Need sleep.

Click to collapse



What are you doing?

Banned for being drugged up.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What are you doing?
> 
> Banned for being drugged up.

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing he's stoned on Tylenol


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not noticing he's stoned on Tylenol

Click to collapse



Banned for the tylenol notice


----------



## Scabes24 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the tylenol notice

Click to collapse



Banned because melitonin is a much more effective sleep aid.. and wont destroy your liver 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because melitonin is a much more effective sleep aid.. and wont destroy your liver
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because I sleep well enough, thank you.


----------



## rqqk (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned because my legs fell asleep on the toilet reading bans a few months ago.. Sprained my ankle... And yet I do it again and again.. Toilet reading is part of my life.. But anyways..ya.. Banned because months later people are still banning and im reading the endless bans on the toilet again..

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned for not dropping your phone in the toilet. And for lurking too much. Join the fun. You know you want to.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned cuz i felt like banning sakai


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> Banned cuz i felt like banning sakai

Click to collapse



Banned for targeting me. Prick.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for targeting me. Prick.

Click to collapse



banned for calling me a prick... im too cute for that


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for calling me a prick... im too cute for that

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you're cute.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## ClementNg23 (Apr 15, 2011)

banned for disagreeing with me... 

p.s. the funny thing is that all the chicks at school calls me cute and hugs me cuz they say im cuddly... i dunno why :/


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for disagreeing with me...
> 
> p.s. the funny thing is that all the chicks at school calls me cute and hugs me cuz they say im cuddly... i dunno why :/

Click to collapse



Banned because cuddly=fat

Way to end up in the friend zone, man...


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because cuddly=fat
> 
> Way to end up in the friend zone, man...

Click to collapse



Banned because I escaped the friend zone.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## ClementNg23 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because cuddly=fat
> 
> Way to end up in the friend zone, man...

Click to collapse



banned for offending me... 
cuz last time i checked im just above the underweight line, im nowhere near fat


----------



## ClementNg23 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because I escaped the friend zone.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for jail breaking... well, sorta


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for offending me...
> cuz last time i checked im just above the underweight line, im nowhere near fat

Click to collapse



Banned for bein scrawny.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Scabes24 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for bein scrawny.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having the same amount of letters and numbers in you name as me. 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for having the same amount of letters and numbers in you name as me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Ban for such a llame reason for banning.

p/s: Also banning myself for calling people names without knowing you.

pp/s: I only call people fat if I KNOW that they are fat, then it's stating a fact (not libel/slander) and I won't be sued. Yay!


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban for such a llame reason for banning.
> 
> p/s: Also banning myself for calling people names without knowing you.
> 
> pp/s: I only call people fat if I KNOW that they are fat, then it's stating a fact (not libel/slander) and I won't be sued. Yay!

Click to collapse



Banned for legal mumbo jumbo

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for legal mumbo jumbo
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Jumbo Ban!!!!


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Jumbo Ban!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because your ban was oversized.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because your ban was oversized.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Ban because size does not matter. It is how you use it


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban because size does not matter. It is how you use it

Click to collapse



Banned because I just took a jumbo dump.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because I just took a jumbo dump.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because that's exactly what I'm talking about. 

Wait, wha-?


----------



## ClementNg23 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that's exactly what I'm talking about.
> 
> Wait, wha-?

Click to collapse




Banned for being, or looking like youre trying to be a smarty pants


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> Banned for being, or looking like youre trying to be a smarty pants

Click to collapse



Banned because my pants have no brains, nor does it have a processor, thus it is impossible to render it "smart"


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because my pants have no brains, nor does it have a processor, thus it is impossible to render it "smart"

Click to collapse



Banned for having analogue pants.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## natious (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for having analogue pants.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because i have more thanks


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

natious said:


> banned because i have more thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because you help the community more, we just kind of goof off haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you help the community more, we just kind of goof off haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's true, we're useless XD


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it's true, we're useless XD

Click to collapse



Banned for being defeatist

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for being defeatist
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's currently 1C outside and I wore shorts.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

banned for wearing shorts

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Apr 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it's currently 1C outside and I wore shorts.

Click to collapse



banned for wearing shorts when its so cold outside


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for wearing shorts when its so cold outside

Click to collapse



Banned because pandas are endangered.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## natious (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because pandas are endangered.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because pandas are delicious


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

natious said:


> banned because pandas are delicious

Click to collapse



Banned because everything's composed of matter

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## pianoplayer (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because everything's composed of matter
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned since you have a 4.3" screen

I know, I know, someone is gonna say "Banned for bricking your Xoom"


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

pianoplayer said:


> Banned since you have a 4.3" screen
> 
> I know, I know, someone is gonna say "Banned for bricking your Xoom"

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pianist (haha I said pianist).

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for being a pianist (haha I said pianist).
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at yourself

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 15, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for laughing at yourself
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hella flash-happy today. Just went through 4 themes.


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm hella flash-happy today. Just went through 4 themes.

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word "hella"

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## ClementNg23 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for using the word "hella"
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for caring everything... just move along mate 

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> Banned for caring everything... just move along mate
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because I just changed my bass strings


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I just changed my bass strings

Click to collapse



Banned for wtf your bass has five strings?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned because it's a five-string bass. I love the low-B, really cool vibrations


----------



## muerteman (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned because yea, nice bass man.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because yea, nice bass man.

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't look at Sakai's bass that way  That's just sick 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't look at Sakai's bass that way  That's just sick
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for using multiple smileys in one sentence

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned because I changed strings on my guitar 2 days ago.


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because I changed strings on my guitar 2 days ago.

Click to collapse



Banned because I really need to change mine.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned because my bro got some new ones today


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because my bro got some new ones today

Click to collapse



Banned because I had to give up on learning guitar because of time.


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I had to give up on learning guitar because of time.

Click to collapse



Banned because that really sucks.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because that really sucks.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because that ban really sucks...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that ban really sucks...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because tonight I'll be changing the strings on my acoustic. Stay tuned!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because tonight I'll be changing the strings on my acoustic. Stay tuned!

Click to collapse



Banned because you play the guitar. Drums are way better! 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because you play the guitar. Drums are way better!
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper

Click to collapse



Banned because chiptunes are where it's at motherfu**er


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because I just got to round 31 on Blackops zombies and im exhausted!!!

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

knowledge561 said:


> Banned because I just got to round 31 on Blackops zombies and im exhausted!!!
> 
> Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!

Click to collapse



Banned because i wasnt invited





sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## muerteman (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for using the funny picture 

Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for using the funny picture
> 
> Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Banned for not posting a funny picture




(stole this, from someone here credit: whomever I stole it from you know who you are! (cuz I don't remember   )
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## ZombieOverlord (Apr 16, 2011)

I ban you for not creating the image yourself.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

ZombieOverlord said:


> I ban you for not creating the image yourself.

Click to collapse



I ban you for not creating an image I can steal...erm, I mean use and then give you full credit for.   

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I ban you for not creating an image I can steal...erm, I mean use and then give you full credit for.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Pissing ban.

Better than a ****ting ban?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Pissing ban.
> 
> Better than a ****ting ban?

Click to collapse



Banned for being indecicive

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for being indecicive
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of big macs and Dr. pepper

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish I had a gun to shoot f***ing taxi drivers

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wish I had a gun to shoot f***ing taxi drivers
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for threatening to taxi drivers...what did they do to you?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for threatening to taxi drivers...what did they do to you?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate taxi drivers


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for having Taxiphobia 


dexter93 said:


> Banned because I hate taxi drivers
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having Taxiphobia
> 
> Banned because its not taxiphobia. It's pure hatred
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having Taxiphobia
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because he almost kidnappe us, but we're ok thx to my fast thinking

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he almost kidnappe us, but we're ok thx to my fast thinking
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be careful overclocking your brain XD its not even dual core 

Really what happened?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should be careful overclocking your brain XD its not even dual core
> 
> Really what happened?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



banned because I'll post it in the mafia thread, just gimme a sec

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he almost kidnappe us, but we're ok thx to my fast thinking
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I worked for a Taxi company for awhile (dispatcher) 
(they ARE crazy)


Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I worked for a Taxi company for awhile (dispatcher)
> (they ARE crazy)
> 
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned cuz some are really good

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned cuz some are really good
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because these are some rare exceptions

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned cuz some are really good
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Sparky drives a cab when he's on vacation and bored from staying home... So I know that.
Double banned for telling, me something I already know

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz Sparky drives a cab when he's on vacation and bored from staying home... So I know that.
> Double banned for telling, me something I already know
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned for having a good husband 

@dexter: banned because I have to

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## rickballs (Apr 16, 2011)

RotaryRx7 said:


> Your banned for being from Chicago. Only I can be from Chicago.

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding like a cubs fan..go white soxxxx


Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for being Rick and playing with balls...XD 

@husam : banned because its ok

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

rickballs said:


> Banned for sounding like a cubs fan..go white soxxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using a sports related ban. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## muerteman (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for not letting him ban you how he wants 

Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for not letting him ban you how he wants
> 
> Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for criticizing my ban and banning me 
Edit: damn auto correct
Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for criticizing my ban and banning me
> Edit: damn auto correct
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on autocorrect

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating on autocorrect
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse




Banned for not hating autocorrect (you know good and well what trouble it can cause)
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for promoting hate and not love
> 
> What!?

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed u (no homo)

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making that public   (no homo indeed  )

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol
Double banned because I know you want the 'nana 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me lol
> Double banned because I know you want the 'nana
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because if its true, twitch will have a bad time XD


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because if its true, twitch will have a bad time XD
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because I already knew he was my stalker haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I already knew he was my stalker haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I think he's cheating on you 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for still loving your tp2 


husam666 said:


> Banned because I think he's cheating on you
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for still loving your tp2
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because he has been banned for that about a million times already

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for still loving your tp2
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for pressing the noob button

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because I know ,I was stuck for ideas 


dexter93 said:


> Banned because he has been banned for that about a million times already
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because I flipped the Noob swotch and glued it in place 


husam666 said:


> Banned for pressing the noob button
> 
> -If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I flipped the Noob swotch and glued it in place
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having one

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I'll post it in the mafia thread, just gimme a sec
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting it in this thread so I have to look in a different thread 


Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I worked for a Taxi company for awhile (dispatcher)
> (they ARE crazy)
> Banned for Taxism
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Banned cuz some are really good
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



banned because some arent though 


dexter93 said:


> Banned because these are some rare exceptions
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because Im attempting the highest multiban 


Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz Sparky drives a cab when he's on vacation and bored from staying home... So I know that.
> Double banned for telling, me something I already know
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned for incorrectly spelling because 



husam666 said:


> Banned for having a good husband
> 
> @dexter: banned because I have to
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly 



rickballs said:


> Banned for sounding like a cubs fan..go white soxxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for saying something which I guess has something to do with american football?



dexter93 said:


> Banned for being Rick and playing with balls...XD
> 
> @husam : banned because its ok
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz.



Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for using a sports related ban.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Banned for using a nuetral ban



muerteman said:


> Banned for not letting him ban you how he wants
> 
> Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for the Eris



Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for criticizing my ban and banning me
> Edit: damn auto correct
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



banned for using auto correct


husam666 said:


> Banned for hating on autocorrect
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for loving on autocorrect


Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not hating autocorrect (you know good and well what trouble it can cause)
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



banned because its dangerous 



husam666 said:


> Banned because I missed u (no homo)
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for being concious of what sexuality people think you are



M_T_M said:


> Banned for making that public   (no homo indeed  )

Click to collapse



banned for not telling us what mtm stands for... Still!



husam666 said:


> Banned for making me lol
> Double banned because I know you want the 'nana
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for saying you know when you dont 



dexter93 said:


> Banned because if its true, twitch will have a bad time XD
> Banned for telling people what kind of time theyre going to have
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Banned because I already knew he was my stalker haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for having a stalker


husam666 said:


> Banned because I think he's cheating on you
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because stalkers dont cheat



Sent fro



dexter93 said:


> Banned because he has been banned for that about a million times already
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned becayse ive already banned you


husam666 said:


> Banned for pressing the noob button
> 
> -If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-

Click to collapse



banned because I just broke the multiban record!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because I just broke the multiban record!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because this is not what I meant by highst bans in one,
This is what:
Banned...
Double banned...
Triple banned...
Etc

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned maxie! If you want to do it, then do it properly 

AND DON'T TRY TO EDIT THE ABOVE...cheater

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned maxie! If you want to do it, then do it properly
> 
> AND DON'T TRY TO EDIT THE ABOVE...cheater
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting that Maxey cheats...he just fails 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for suggesting that Maxey cheats...he just fails
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because its a shame... imagine a multiple ban with 15 or more bans...*dreaming*


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because its a shame... imagine a multiple ban with 15 or more bans...*dreaming*
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for having mad aspirations....that's just too much work haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because ****.... Wrong kind of bans



twitch153 said:


> Banned for having mad aspirations....that's just too much work haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because ****.... Wrong kind of bans
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because size isn't the only thing that matters, the quality matters too.XD

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because thats what she said  Luckily I had both 


dexter93 said:


> Banned because size isn't the only thing that matters, the quality matters too.XD
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because thats what she said  Luckily I had both
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Obviously not in terms of banning. Banned!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## muerteman (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned because if you don't have it either you shouldn't hate man.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because if you don't have it either you shouldn't hate man.

Click to collapse



Banned because starbucks last night was a terrible choise, and ended by sleeping only 2-3 hours 

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because starbucks last night was a terrible choise, and ended by sleeping only 2-3 hours
> 
> -If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-

Click to collapse



Banned because your new signature does not agree with me 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your new signature does not agree with me
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like bananas!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

melvinchng said:


> Banned because I don't like bananas!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I like me... 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 17, 2011)

melvinchng said:


> Banned because I don't like bananas!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be careful with your statements. Haven't you heard about a banana mafia here in the xda?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned because you are making that crap up.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should be careful with your statements. Haven't you heard about a banana mafia here in the xda?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned you.. because I don't know

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

melvinchng said:


> Banned you.. because I don't know
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for not obeying us
GIVE US OUR WEEKLY SHARE


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not obeying us
> GIVE US OUR WEEKLY SHARE

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting a share, It's everyman and babdydoll for themselves


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for wanting a share, It's everyman and babdydoll for themselves

Click to collapse



Banned for no free internet in the cafeteria,
only hotspot not connection refused for some reason.

Double banned because I'm using my phone to USB tether HSDPA and it's consuming both the netbook and the phone's battery


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for no free internet in the cafeteria,
> only hotspot not connection refused for some reason.
> 
> Double banned because I'm using my phone to USB tether HSDPA and it's consuming both the netbook and the phone's battery

Click to collapse



BAnned you cause I don't care and I have unlimited data plan

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

melvinchng said:


> BAnned you cause I don't care and I have unlimited data plan
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't but it's cheap to go over


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I don't but it's cheap to go over

Click to collapse



Banned you for no reason...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

melvinchng said:


> Banned you for no reason...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned you for a reason


----------



## Chrysanthosp (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned you for a reason

Click to collapse




Banned you because you banned other users -.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Chrysanthosp said:


> Banned you because you banned other users -.-

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned me  How dare you


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you banned me  How dare you

Click to collapse



Banned you because I dare to do so .

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

melvinchng said:


> Banned you because I dare to do so .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for putting a full stop after a space .


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for putting a full stop after a space .

Click to collapse



Banned you because you don't use HTC phone before... 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for putting a full stop after a space .

Click to collapse



banned for putting a space after space


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for putting a space after space

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel like **** this morning. -.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned for swearing on the interwebz... Mother ducka 


obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I feel like **** this morning. -.-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for swearing on the interwebz... Mother ducka
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Duck you ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

A thats better ban 


obsidianchao said:


> Duck you ban

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## PaganAng3l (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A thats better ban
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for letting your xda app call it a vision!



Sent from my Monster G2 w/ meXdroid meXperia mod V2


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned because g2 is amazing

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned because all 3 of us Have Visions, and its not a G2 its a Desire Z!! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## PaganAng3l (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because all 3 of us Have Visions, and its not a G2 its a Desire Z!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for using it's non-american name! 


Sent from my Monster G2 w/ meXdroid meXperia mod V2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because all 3 of us Have Visions, and its not a G2 its a Desire Z!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because my latest nightly didn't install correctly. What about you? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned because Im on gingersense now  Try reflashing? 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because my latest nightly didn't install correctly. What about you?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Im on gingersense now  Try reflashing?
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Mafia - Desire Z

Click to collapse



Banned because I did, I got error 7!  It's a problem with the nightly writing a boot.img  Oh well, I'll stick with the previous nightly. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned because Ok  do you upgrade every nightly?? 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I did, I got error 7!  It's a problem with the nightly writing a boot.img  Oh well, I'll stick with the previous nightly.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Ok  do you upgrade every nightly??
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Mafia - Desire Z

Click to collapse



Banned for the awkward oh okay haha I don't usually update nightly but I do if it's pretty good 

Double banned for not hooking up your phone 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the awkward oh okay haha I don't usually update nightly but I do if it's pretty good
> 
> Double banned for not hooking up your phone
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't meant to be


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it wasn't meant to be

Click to collapse



Banned cause i get better 3g speeds then wifi speeds -_-

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i get better 3g speeds then wifi speeds -_-
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm watching scrubs....funny sh!t. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## torzak (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're talking to yourself?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because your signature is too big.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2011)

torzak said:


> Banned because your signature is too big.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you dont talk to the don like that 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

torzak said:


> Banned because your signature is too big.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care haha 

Double banned because you aren't cool just because you can point out the obvious 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't care haha
> 
> Double banned because you aren't cool just because you can point out the obvious
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm loving me some Weezer at the moment.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm loving me some Weezer at the moment.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still loving me some scrubs 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm still loving me some scrubs
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig image is orange, when banana's are yellow


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your sig image is orange, when banana's are yellow

Click to collapse



Banned because it looks good, don't hate haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned because dude must colorblind cause that's yellow. SuperAMOLED says so!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because dude must colorblind cause that's yellow. SuperAMOLED says so!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you should rephrase your sentence then get back to ne haha  No sense did that make 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because dude must colorblind cause that's yellow. SuperAMOLED says so!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's orange


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's orange

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe you should edit it for me? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because maybe you should edit it for me?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me install Photoshop 
Double ban for making me change it to yellow
Triple ban because it doesn't look as good as the original
Quadrouple ban because the text is hard to see
Pentaban because I didn't have the original image or Ekkis had downsized it
Hexaban because I'm not failing at the multible banning this time!
Septaban because I just beat it!
Octoban because the image is uploading....
Nonaban because it just uploaded
Decaban because I don't habe dropbox on this PC yet
11Ban because I don't know the thing for 11 

(ps... I don't expect you too use it haha.. It's too hard to see  lol)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for making me install Photoshop
> Double ban for making me change it to yellow
> Triple ban because it doesn't look as good as the original
> Quadrouple ban because the text is hard to see
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not changing the sign inside the android yellow and keeping the wording orange? Duh  

Double banned for not thinking about that haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not changing the sign inside the android yellow and keeping the wording orange? Duh
> 
> Double banned for not thinking about that haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because... Oh yeah  What colour eyes??????


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because... Oh yeah  What colour eyes??????

Click to collapse



Banned because you're so full of fail haha

Make the eyes yellow too  Puhlease haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned because I did it


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I did it

Click to collapse



Banned for doing it

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for doing it
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing it  It's fun.. Very fun... Oh wait you mean the picture?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not doing it  It's fun.. Very fun... Oh wait you mean the picture?

Click to collapse



Banned because doing it is very fun...unless it's with a bad picture... haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because doing it is very fun...unless it's with a bad picture... haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because Hahaha  Indeeed...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Hahaha  Indeeed...

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing with the man who is banning you  So now I'm going to ban you again


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned for saying the obvious


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for agreeing with the man who is banning you  So now I'm going to ban you again

Click to collapse



Banned from the donut shop...

mmm brownie


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned from the donut shop...
> 
> mmm brownie

Click to collapse



Banned for saying brownie in a doughnut shop! That is weird haha


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for saying brownie in a doughnut shop! That is weird haha

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't in the mood for donuts, so I ordered a brownie


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wasn't in the mood for donuts, so I ordered a brownie

Click to collapse



Banned because lol... Choclate brownie?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol... Choclate brownie?

Click to collapse



banned because yes 

double banned cuz you're not having one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because yes
> 
> double banned cuz you're not having one

Click to collapse



Banned because Owww  Can't you post me one?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Owww  Can't you post me one?

Click to collapse



Banned because I left it a minute and now it's rock solid  

anyway here's what's left from it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I left it a minute and now it's rock solid
> 
> anyway here's what's left from it

Click to collapse



Banned because Haha Unlucky  Looks nice though


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Haha Unlucky  Looks nice though

Click to collapse



Banned because 
damn I really forgot why lol fail


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because
> damn I really forgot why lol fail

Click to collapse



Banned for having the curse


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having the curse

Click to collapse



Banned because the curse is over.


----------



## Smartenup (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the curse is over.

Click to collapse



banned because the curse is NEVER over!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned because the curse is NEVER over!!

Click to collapse



Banned because the curse is sexually transmitted XD


----------



## Smartenup (Apr 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the curse is sexually transmitted XD

Click to collapse



banned for not using a glove!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> banned for not using a glove!

Click to collapse



banned for being a higene freak


----------



## muerteman (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned for not being able to make it. I think it is a bit of a new one. Lol that was my swift keyboard auto ban.  I just used this suggestions 

Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for not being able to make it. I think it is a bit of a new one. Lol that was my swift keyboard auto ban.  I just used this suggestions
> 
> Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for swift key. And the eris. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for swift key. And the eris.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sick today. Feels like crap.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm sick today. Feels like crap.

Click to collapse



Banned causevyou posted in the two threads i have favorited.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned causevyou posted in the two threads i have favorited.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned for pressing v instead of space


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for pressing v instead of space

Click to collapse



Banned because I HATE when I do that 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I HATE when I do that
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Butterfingers ban.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Butterfingers ban.

Click to collapse



Emotional instability ban


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for losing all creativity for banning fellow banables members...get an encyclopedia and better your vocabulary so you ban with dexterity

Click to collapse



banned for being a stalker and deleting your own post


----------



## muerteman (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for deleting it, you've been caught, and you know it.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for deleting it, you've been caught, and you know it.

Click to collapse



Banned because he's always caught he just likes to pretend he is a ninja...but he's not haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he's always caught he just likes to pretend he is a ninja...but he's not haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



banned because he is mr miyagi


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because he is mr miyagi

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know who that is


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I don't know who that is

Click to collapse



Banned because you should watch karate kid

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should watch karate kid
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll watch it later


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'll watch it later

Click to collapse



Banned because you have not watched Karate Kid. Loser.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you have not watched Karate Kid. Loser.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have watched it


----------



## Dark-Core (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for hating on a classic


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 18, 2011)

Dark-Core said:


> Banned for hating on a classic

Click to collapse



Banned for liking classical music

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for liking high school musical!!! Go WildCats!!!





melvinchng said:


> Banned for liking classical music
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for liking high school musical!!! Go WildCats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because otherwise I would have to kill you

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because otherwise I would have to kill you
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



BAnned you because I'm too free to do so

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

melvinchng said:


> BAnned you because I'm too free to do so
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Free ban. Now pay up.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> banned due to the fact that you seem to get sick quite often...and always on Mondays and Fridays

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't watch what I eat well enough... I miss my GF for that too...


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for that lame excuse.....this guy never watched what he ate and got sick less often than you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban because... well... I have no excuse, really. I just really feel sick to the core myself...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban because... well... I have no excuse, really. I just really feel sick to the core myself...

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a weak immune system

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because you have a weak immune system
> 
> *sent from my ADR6300*, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned because what an ADR6300? Also Banned because I just found out Ctrl+B Bolds stuff on xda


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 18, 2011)

By clicking HERE you admit to being a now banned n00b 



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because what an ADR6300? Also Banned because I just found out Ctrl+B Bolds stuff on xda

Click to collapse


----------



## MarkokaZjEE (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned because you don't have a Milestone


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because what an ADR6300? Also Banned because I just found out Ctrl+B Bolds stuff on xda

Click to collapse



Banned cause you cant use teh googlez. Its a droid incredible.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause you cant use teh googlez. Its a droid incredible.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned because droids are not incredible

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because droids are not incredible
> 
> -If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm incredible  But in a way that causes people to shoot rainbows out of their eyes


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm incredible  But in a way that causes people to shoot rainbows out of their eyes

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not what she said 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's not what she said
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to play me, but I ain't no video game  

She didn't say that because she couldn't talk after.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for trying to play me, but I ain't no video game
> 
> She didn't say that because she couldn't talk after.

Click to collapse



Banned because Y U NO SHOW Postman


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Y U NO SHOW Postman

Click to collapse



Banned because I shot the postman...he tried to give me a bill...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I shot the postman...he tried to give me a bill...

Click to collapse



Banned for killing people 
You're a horrible person
That's my job 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MarkokaZjEE (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned because you're not a hyper-super-little-pony


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for killing people
> You're a horrible person
> That's my job
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned for talking to your superior in such a manner, I am demoting you to bathroom scrubber...and I ate enchalladas today  Haha jk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

Baned because you shot a postman?! xD And you were amazed you found a shotgun shell at your bus stop?! xD


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Baned because you shot a postman?! xD And you were amazed you found a shotgun shell at your bus stop?! xD

Click to collapse



Banned for having a shell on your back

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Baned because you shot a postman?! xD And you were amazed you found a shotgun shell at your bus stop?! xD

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't a shotgun shell, it was a 9mm caliber pistol  

Double banned because you need to learn your ammo my friend 

Triple banned because I didn't really shoot him....just his foot


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it wasn't a shotgun shell, it was a 9mm caliber pistol
> 
> Double banned because you need to learn your ammo my friend
> 
> Triple banned because I didn't really shoot him....just his foot

Click to collapse



Banned for shooting his balls 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it wasn't a shotgun shell, it was a 9mm caliber pistol
> 
> Double banned because you need to learn your ammo my friend
> 
> Triple banned because I didn't really shoot him....just his foot

Click to collapse



Haha Banned because I'd forgotten  hahaha xD I would but we're not really allowed guns but shotguns and some pistols in uk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for shooting his balls
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because the foot does not equal the balls haha  

Double banned because you need to learn your anatomy.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the foot does not equal the balls haha
> 
> Double banned because you need to learn your anatomy.

Click to collapse



Banned because... xD


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the foot does not equal the balls haha
> 
> Double banned because you need to learn your anatomy.

Click to collapse



Banned because you were metaphorically speaking 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because... xD

Click to collapse



Banned because you are ignored 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are ignored
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because you banning me made me de-ignored


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are ignored
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because you are banned, then you are banned for being banned....which creates an infinite loop and creates a black hole where you live, destroying all who come near it! All your loved ones are dead and it's your fault!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you are banned, then you are banned for being banned....which creates an infinite loop and creates a black hole where you live, destroying all who come near it! All your loved ones are dead and it's your fault!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I can cancel infinite loops easily
*pressing Ctrl+C*

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can cancel infinite loops easily
> *pressing Ctrl+C*
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because all that does is copy the black hole....creating *MORE* death!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you are banned, then you are banned for being banned....which creates an infinite loop and creates a black hole where you live, destroying all who come near it! All your loved ones are dead and it's your fault!!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned for ignoring me


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned for ignoring me

Click to collapse



Banned for being easy to ignore, blame Husam not me haha He is always the person above me


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because all that does is copy the black hole....creating *MORE* death!!!!!

Click to collapse



 Banned for not realising that I'm using DOS 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being easy to ignore, blame Husam not me haha He is always the person above me

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying no homo 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not realising that I'm using DOS
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned for using DOS, I'm gonna give you a DOS attack on your device


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being easy to ignore, blame Husam not me haha He is always the person above me

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to make me blame husam ... But okay


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for trying to make me blame husam ... But okay

Click to collapse



Banned because he is blameable, he's Husam  If it's not my fault, it's his!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he is blameable, he's Husam  If it's not my fault, it's his!

Click to collapse



Banned because you still did not say no homo 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he is blameable, he's Husam  If it's not my fault, it's his!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Husams fault the postman still isn't here!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you still did not say no homo
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking in the Answer the question thread 

Look before you speak


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's Husams fault the postman still isn't here!

Click to collapse



Banned because the blame thread is always there for you 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the blame thread is always there for you
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because ahh Yes.. Let me just dig that up


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because ahh Yes.. Let me just dig that up

Click to collapse



Banned because mtm will love you now 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because mtm will love you now
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because M_T_M is always loving people, he's like a dog in heat


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because mtm will love you now
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because is that a good thing?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because is that a good thing?

Click to collapse



Banned because I guess so 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I guess so
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned of guessing, in the ban thread we need absolution, not guessing!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned of guessing, in the ban thread we need absolution, not guessing!

Click to collapse



Banned I guess 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned I guess
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm out  I'll be back on later


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm out  I'll be back on later

Click to collapse



Banned because you're digging in the dictionary 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're digging in the dictionary
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying bye  Haha bye twitch


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for comparing me to a dog...how dare you dominico?

Click to collapse



Banned because you're angry, that's bad 
I'm scared and outa here



cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for comparing me to a dog...how dare you dominico?

Click to collapse



Haha  Banned for going back a page


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're angry, that's bad
> I'm scared and outa here
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because lol  You really going?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol  You really going?

Click to collapse



No, jk ban

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

:





M_T_M said:


> Ban for retracting on your word

Click to collapse



Banned for saying retracting, Reminds me of a tractor


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> :
> 
> Banned for saying retracting, Reminds me of a tractor

Click to collapse



Banned because I worked my ass off for no reward. -.-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> :
> 
> Banned for saying retracting, Reminds me of a tractor

Click to collapse



Banned for not using bulls instead of tractors. It's the 21st century 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned anyone for not clicking here and learning form the banner master ...AKA ME!!

Click to collapse



Banned for making me watch something stupid that looks like star trek 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned anyone for not clicking here and learning form the banner master ...AKA ME!!

Click to collapse



Banned. That is all.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned. That is all.

Click to collapse



Banned for being short on reasons

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being short on reasons
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned for being .....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being .....

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm - not .....

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm - not .....
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm running out of reasons


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm running out of reasons

Click to collapse



Banned because you just had one 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you just had one
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



banned because, ah yes i did


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because, ah yes i did

Click to collapse



Banned because life's a BH now nail her 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because life's a BH now nail her
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm here and it's your turn


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I'm here and it's your turn

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I missed this feeling 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned cuz I missed this feeling
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because I f**kin' said so!


----------



## muerteman (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for boring bans, Double banned because sensoring is cheating.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for boring bans, Double banned because sensoring is cheating.

Click to collapse



Banned because I prefer sensoring over real ban 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I prefer sensoring over real ban
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned for preferring censoring

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for preferring censoring
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banning all those people who wished me well. There are some of them, right? 

_foreveralone.jpg _


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banning all those people who wished me well. There are some of them, right?
> 
> _foreveralone.jpg _

Click to collapse



banned because you just successfully guessed you'll be foreveralone.jpg


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> banned because you just successfully guessed you'll be foreveralone.jpg

Click to collapse



Banned for being a mean troll. I projectile diarrhea onto your general direction.


----------



## copenhagen (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for being surrounded by hot women and not having the cahoneys to talk to any of them. Esp the blondes


----------



## copenhagen (Apr 19, 2011)

Double banned cause its that bad. . . Way to go wuss bucket.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 19, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> Double banned cause its that bad. . . Way to go wuss bucket.

Click to collapse



Ban for double post, learn to edit, bannoob


----------



## copenhagen (Apr 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Ban for double post, learn to edit, bannoob

Click to collapse



Banned for telling a way more senior member how to post.  Check this out. . .


----------



## copenhagen (Apr 19, 2011)

Ima post how i want. 





Banned


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> Ima post how i want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not having cojones. Think of it this way:

You're not going to have any chance of talking to them if you shut the hell up. But if you'd try, one of them might think you're interesting (skip the part about your contributions to the HD2 ROM and such) and just talk about general geek stuff. One of them might have daddy issues with a geek dad. You might just score.

If you failed miserably and fell flat on your face, just treat it as an embarassingly funny story that you can tell the next chick you try to hit on.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> Banned for being surrounded by hot women and not having the cahoneys to talk to any of them. Esp the blondes

Click to collapse



Banned for *****ery. Yes i just made that word up.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for *****ery. Yes i just made that word up.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned because you have just made a word-up!

This ban is brought to you by the letter &


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because your saikai double banned because I havnt posted in this thread in like 4 days





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you have just made a word-up!
> 
> This ban is brought to you by the letter &

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Aǀanrocks15 (Apr 19, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because your saikai double banned because I havnt posted in this thread in like 4 days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting here! Wuv u wubzy  ♥


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

Aǀanrocks15 said:


> Banned for not posting here! Wuv u wubzy  ♥

Click to collapse



Banned because you might get another ban for real


----------



## Aǀanrocks15 (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you might get another ban for real

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about banning!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

Aǀanrocks15 said:


> Banned for talking about banning!

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the banning thread. What else are we supposed to talk about?


----------



## Fresh & Minty (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for talking about banning YET AGAIN!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

Fresh & Minty said:


> Banned for talking about banning YET AGAIN!

Click to collapse



Banned because you sound drunk/high on the other threads...


----------



## lbingham (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you sound drunk/high on the other threads...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a shriveled scrotem.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Fresh & Minty (Apr 19, 2011)

lbingham said:


> Banned for having a shriveled scrotem.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cuz if you pretty, I sign titties


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fresh & Minty said:


> Banned cuz if you pretty, I sign titties

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think about titties. I must fap now. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## lbingham (Apr 19, 2011)

Fresh & Minty said:


> Banned cuz if you pretty, I sign titties

Click to collapse



Banned for giving unauthorized reach-arounds.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Fresh & Minty (Apr 19, 2011)

lbingham said:


> Banned for giving unauthorized reach-arounds.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being of Rabelaisian descent!


----------



## lbingham (Apr 19, 2011)

lbingham said:


> Banned for giving unauthorized reach-arounds.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



 Banned for being an idiot !


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Fresh & Minty (Apr 19, 2011)

lbingham said:


> Banned for being an idiot !
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cuz............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................How you knowwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

lbingham said:


> Banned for being an idiot !
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for... I just don't know how to anymore!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 19, 2011)

Baned because I'm so reporting alan for stalking me

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 19, 2011)

Because NOBODY CARES. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Because NOBODY CARES.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what's wrong with sakai 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't know what's wrong with sakai
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because Sakai is not feeling well....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because u haven't text me 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because Sakai is not feeling well....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't know what's wrong with sakai
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because weekend = busy, while Monday = diarrhea.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because weekend = busy, while Monday = diarrhea.

Click to collapse



Get well ban

Double banned because I'm bored in class

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fresh & Minty said:


> Banned cuz............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................How you knowwwwwwwwwwwww!

Click to collapse




Banned cause I like Linux mint
Double ban for abusing the dot (.) Key o the keyboard
[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I like Linux mint
> Double ban for abusing the dot (.) Key o the keyboard
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because I like thin mints.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I like thin mints.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't cook mints


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you can't cook mints
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for cooking outside the kitchen.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for cooking outside the kitchen.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the cook


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are the cook
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because the cook says it's not alright to cook outside the kitchen, unless it's a BBQ, or a hotpot.


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the cook says it's not alright to cook outside the kitchen, unless it's a BBQ, or a hotpot.

Click to collapse



Banned because I want a BBQ now.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 19, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because I want a BBQ now.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about food

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for talking about food
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm about to have lunch 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I'm about to have lunch
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because I just had breakfast

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned because I just had breakfast
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned because I just had lunch


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 19, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned because I just had breakfast
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned because I won't get to eat til about 7ish.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because I won't get to eat til about 7ish.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being so busy that you are denying yourself the chance for a meal.


Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being so busy that you are denying yourself the chance for a meal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because food makes people fat 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because no food makes people DEAD. 
Double banned because its about to get ugly in here. 
Triple banned because I think I need more sleep because I don't know where I am going with this. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because no food makes people DEAD.
> Double banned because its about to get ugly in here.
> Triple banned because I think I need more sleep because I don't know where I am going with this.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing, where you are going (with this) 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Hampteezy (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because, can you tell me what I meant? I read somewhere you can read minds. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hampteezy said:


> Banned because, can you tell me what I meant? I read somewhere you can read minds.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because she's right 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because she's right
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right that I'm (always) right. Which leads me to have to double ban you for being telepathic and reading my mind which my sig clearly states THAT'S MY JOB!

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because she's right
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have a signature

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you are right that I'm (always) right. Which leads me to have to double ban you for being telepathic and reading my mind which my sig clearly states THAT'S MY JOB!
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because you started it 
Double ban because your telepathy is giving me headaches that are driving me crazy 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you started it
> Double ban because your telepathy is giving me headaches that are driving me crazy
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I had headaches first and NOW I know they were all your fault!


Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I had headaches first and NOW I know they were all your fault!
> 
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned for blaming me, use the blame thread 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for blaming me, use the blame thread
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll blame you in the banning thread, ban you in the blaming thread AND hit you over the head with my banhammer.   

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I'll blame you in the banning thread, ban you in the blaming thread AND hit you over the head with my banhammer.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because
Who am I?, who are you?, what's that?, what am I doing?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because
> Who am I?, who are you?, what's that?, what am I doing?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because  you are Husam and I'm not. What's what is actually Who's who. And you are (unsuccessfully) trying to ban me. 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because  you are Husam and I'm not. What's what is actually Who's who. And you are (unsuccessfully) trying to ban me.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because you caused me memory loss.
Stop hitting people on the head

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## corteliys (Apr 19, 2011)

i Banned the alcohol forever !


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 19, 2011)

corteliys said:


> i Banned the alcohol forever !

Click to collapse



Banned because alcohol is great.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you caused me memory loss.
> Stop hitting people on the head
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



No. Banned for thinking I would stop just because you asked.

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

corteliys said:


> i Banned the alcohol forever !

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not alcohol 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not alcohol
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious. 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the same reason
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Double banned for copying my ban


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Double banned for copying my ban

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a copycat

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for calling me a copycat
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because she called you a copyban

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because she called you a copyban
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for a combo break!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for a combo break!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being in love with combos

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being in love with combos
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because Combos are the greatest snack ever invented!!!!!!!!!!!
Now I'm hungry again... Double banned for making me hungry


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because Combos are the greatest snack ever invented!!!!!!!!!!!
> Now I'm hungry again... Double banned for making me hungry

Click to collapse



Banned for eating a popeyes combo and leaving me here hungry  

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for eating a popeyes combo and leaving me here hungry
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm talking about Combos the chip/pretzel/snack and the nearest Popeye's is too far


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I'm talking about Combos the chip/pretzel/snack and the nearest Popeye's is too far

Click to collapse



Banned because I made you sad and mad 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I made you sad and mad
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Ha!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz Ha!

Click to collapse



Banned because yay you're happy  

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yay you're happy
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because i keep getting error code 1..... -__-

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yay you're happy
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm going to Dunkin' Donuts and I'll cyl...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because i keep getting error code 1..... -__-
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned because me too

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because me too
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned because ADW EX is buggin out on me

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because ADW EX is buggin out on me
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned cause launcher pro is bugging out on me

FC city here on my phone with it


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned cause launcher pro is bugging out on me
> 
> FC city here on my phone with it

Click to collapse



Banned because ive been on my phone since 10, and now its 12 and im at 73% battery

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because ive been on my phone since 10, and now its 12 and im at 73% battery
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned for not using better battery management 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not using better battery management
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned..... cuz i need an evo battery. The stock one BLOWSSSSSSS

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because ive been on my phone since 10, and now its 12 and im at 73% battery
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



banned because That's pretty good,


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned cuz I almost just got banned for rizzle.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz I almost just got banned for rizzle.

Click to collapse



Banned because  What's rizzle??


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because  What's rizzle??

Click to collapse



Banned cuz of multiple OT trolling accounts you guys dont know about


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz of multiple OT trolling accounts you guys dont know about

Click to collapse



Hahaha Ahhh Okay, Banned for that  Wanna give me a clue?  Did they get banned?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha Ahhh Okay, Banned for that  Wanna give me a clue?  Did they get banned?

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Only 5


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because That's pretty good,

Click to collapse



Banned cause it was better with ma old phone

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause it was better with ma old phone
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned because I got my glasses! Haza! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got my glasses! Haza!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cause idk where mine are

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause idk where mine are
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned because Lady Gaga is a horrible artist. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Lady Gaga is a horrible artist.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cause i agree.

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i agree.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me because you agree, why would you betray someone who shares similar ideals?!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because dan megatrolled me 


twitch153 said:


> Banned for banning me because you agree, why would you betray someone who shares similar ideals?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because dan megatrolled me
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Mafia - Desire Z

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining how this happened! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because Dan mega trolled me  

Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because oops double post... Didn't think the first one posted 

Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Dan mega trolled me
> 
> Banana Mafia - Desire Z

Click to collapse



Banned for the repetition. Explain young one! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha banned because its kind of a long story lol.... But he basicly tricked me into thinking that it was bad that my mobo temps were higher than my cpu temps (19c and 28c) and said it could melt and stuff... And i wasnt sure so i made a topic at overclockers.co.uk.... Then found out he trolled me... The guy who replied was more amazed at my 19c temps though haha  I have part of a chatlog ill show you tommorow 



twitch153 said:


> Banned for explaining how this happened!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha banned because its kind of a long story lol.... But he basicly tricked me into thinking that it was bad that my mobo temps were higher than my cpu temps (19c and 28c) and said it could melt and stuff... And i wasnt sure so i made a topic at overclockers.co.uk.... Then found out he trolled me... He was more amazed at my 19c temps though haha  I have part of a chatlog ill show you tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not learning, you never listen to Dan! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha banned becasue this was just before he went... Also... Wikepedia has been succsesfully trolled  


twitch153 said:


> Banned for not learning, you never listen to Dan!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha banned becasue this was just before he went... Also... Wikepedia has been succsesfully trolled
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Mafia - Desire Z

Click to collapse



Banned because listening to Dan is like walking into the van of a creepy guy with a pencil mustache offering you candy! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

Wait.... So I shouldnt do that either!??! Banned because that man lied





twitch153 said:


> Banned because listening to Dan is like walking into the van of a creepy guy with a pencil mustache offering you candy!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because  What?! So I shouldnt do that either? 

Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because  What?! So I shouldnt do that either?
> 
> Banana Mafia - Desire Z

Click to collapse



Ban for double topic

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ban for double topic
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned because Intel's stock made some nice cash.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Intel's stock made some nice cash.

Click to collapse



Banned.... just cause

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned.... just cause
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have a reason for banning someone, just as mine is the fact that you had no reason to ban obsidian, but it would have been okay as long as you actually had a reason


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should have a reason for banning someone, just as mine is the fact that you had no reason to ban obsidian, but it would have been okay as long as you actually had a reason

Click to collapse



Banned for TL;DR reasons.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I canot get my xtrap bypass for my hack working 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I canot get my xtrap bypass for my hack working
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for hacking


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I just wanna cause havoc...its fun you should try and see what you can code





sakai4eva said:


> Banned for hacking

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I just wanna cause havoc...its fun you should try and see what you can code
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Me?

Banned because I'm an accountant. I can't code $#[email protected]+


----------



## copenhagen (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned. No reason provided.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> Banned. No reason provided.

Click to collapse



Banned for outrageous number of thanks. Outrageous, I say.


----------



## fllbrent (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I need to post to see what the "donation stars" look like.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I'm not even old enough to be a accountant and can code

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I'm not even old enough to be a accountant and can code
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to be brilliant to make more money than I do. I just need to be


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Bannned because I'm a broke teen well I feel broke after dropping my pay on my iphopod





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to be brilliant to make more money than I do. I just need to be

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Bannned because I'm a broke teen well I feel broke after dropping my pay on my iphopod
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not saving money for a rainy day


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not saving money for a rainy day

Click to collapse



Banned because some of us have no income. >.>


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I have like$ 50 wich is enough for a rainy day





sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not saving money for a rainy day

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I have like$ 50 wich is enough for a rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I used to be like you guys... Kinda makes me nostalgic, like.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I used to be like you guys... Kinda makes me nostalgic, like.

Click to collapse



Banned for being old! Go find yourself a fountain of youth, gramps 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I feel like throwing my computer out the window pour gas on it light a match drop it watch it burn then go and cry at my mistake





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I used to be like you guys... Kinda makes me nostalgic, like.

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I feel like throwing my computer out the window pour gas on it light a match drop it watch it burn then go and cry at my mistake
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because making mistakes is the best way to learn. Never be afraid to make mistakes. The day that you are fearful, is the day you stop learning.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I'm not fearfull I'm not dumb its my only computer then id lose all my work





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because making mistakes is the best way to learn. Never be afraid to make mistakes. The day that you are fearful, is the day you stop learning.

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I'm not fearfull I'm not dumb its my only computer then id lose all my work
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because there is such a thing as online backups...

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

And what makes you think id wanna put my game hacks online?





twitch153 said:


> Banned because there is such a thing as online backups...
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> And what makes you think id wanna put my game hacks online?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you can put them in your own gdocs folder


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I never thought about that lol





sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you can put them in your own gdocs folder

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I never thought about that lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being pwned by an accountant.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for pwning the teen 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned for pwning the teen
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being such a noob?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

Good morning Ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good morning Ban

Click to collapse



Morning. Would you like some ban with your toast?


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning. Would you like some ban with your toast?

Click to collapse



Banned for recommending breakfast.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for recommending breakfast.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because breakfast is the breakfast of the champions


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because breakfast is the breakfast of the champions

Click to collapse



Banned because breakfast makes me feel ill.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because breakfast makes me feel ill.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having morning sickness. How far along are you?


----------



## fwdkiller (Apr 20, 2011)

Please banned me lol

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

fwdkiller said:


> Please banned me lol
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Who is please, and why did he ban you?


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having morning sickness. How far along are you?

Click to collapse



Banned because it's your child

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## keenan1986 (Apr 20, 2011)

You are banned because i need 10 post...


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 20, 2011)

keenan1986 said:


> You are banned because i need 10 post...

Click to collapse



Banned for being honest

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because its my good morning after shower ban





Tyrian89 said:


> Banned for being honest
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because its my good morning after shower ban
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned 'cus lolz


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned 'cus lolz

Click to collapse



Banned because i was banned for not giving a reason for a ban. Therefore you are BANISHED maxy! 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for using meatwad as a avatar double banned because I feel like it tripple ban because I wanna tripple ban somone. Quad ban because my g2 told me to penta ban because I'm drinking water 





watt9493 said:


> Banned because i was banned for not giving a reason for a ban. Therefore you are BANISHED maxy!
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned for using meatwad as a avatar double banned because I feel like it tripple ban because I wanna tripple ban somone. Quad ban because my g2 told me to penta ban because I'm drinking water
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Ban because meatwad iz teh shiz

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ban because meatwad iz teh shiz
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned for talking in ebonics 

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ban because meatwad iz teh shiz
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned because hand banana is infinitely cooler.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because your hd can kiss my g2s ass





Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because hand banana is infinitely cooler.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because your hd can kiss my g2s ass
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because your G2 has an ass?


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your G2 has an ass?

Click to collapse



Banned because apparently 3G Skype is unsupported on Verizon. **** that, yo.

Double ban because my Samsung Fascinate is better than a G2!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because apparently 3G Skype is unsupported on Verizon. **** that, yo.
> 
> Double ban because my Samsung Fascinate is better than a G2!

Click to collapse



xD Banned because sure it is  1 sec... I just need to take this Skype call over 3G 

trollface.png


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Banned because sure it is  1 sec... I just need to take this Skype call over 3G
> 
> trollface.png

Click to collapse



... **** you ban.*quiet sobs in corner of loneliness*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ... **** you ban.*quiet sobs in corner of loneliness*

Click to collapse



hahahaha xD Banned for being lonley


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 20, 2011)

Finish him ban 





obsidianchao said:


> ... **** you ban.*quiet sobs in corner of loneliness*

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vibrant using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 20, 2011)

t.c.p said:


> finish him ban
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my vibrant using xda premium app

Click to collapse



fatality ban.


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 20, 2011)

Batality ban  (i think thats how u spell it ) 





obsidianchao said:


> fatality ban.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vibrant using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 20, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Batality ban  (i think thats how u spell it )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vibrant using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Babality ban. (Typo ban.)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Babality ban. (Typo ban.)

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing this
http://shop.adidas.co.uk/product/ZV...selectedProductViewIndex=0&selectedQuantity=1


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I want fried chicken :"(





MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for wearing this
> http://shop.adidas.co.uk/product/ZV...selectedProductViewIndex=0&selectedQuantity=1

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I want fried chicken :"(
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to eat now. Hungry.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I need to eat now. Hungry.

Click to collapse



Banned for being hungry, Everyone else is banned because your phones can kiss my DROID Incredibles ass. ;-) 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for being hungry, Everyone else is banned because your phones can kiss my DROID Incredibles ass. ;-)
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



... What? My Fascinate is superior to your Dinc....

Ban.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because my g2 makes both your phone lick fungus





obsidianchao said:


> ... What? My Fascinate is superior to your Dinc....
> 
> Ban.

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because my g2 makes both your phone lick fungus
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Nope. Banned because Fasc is still better.


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Nope. Banned because Fasc is still better.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying a galaxy s is better than anything 

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for saying a galaxy s is better than anything
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned because hTc>every other phone maker ever. 

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because hTc>every other phone maker ever.
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse




Banned because I agree
[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I agree
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because i need legos!

sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because i need legos!
> 
> sent from my ADR6300, with the power of banananas

Click to collapse



Banned because you should go play some minecraft if you yearn for crappy legos. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for playing with Legos....you are too old for that 'nana

Click to collapse



Banned because legos are f!cking amazing! Just not minecraft.  How are you buddy? Are you gettin' high? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because frying chicken wings is not a good idea with bare feet





twitch153 said:


> Banned because legos are f!cking amazing! Just not minecraft.  How are you buddy? Are you gettin' high?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because frying chicken wings is not a good idea with bare feet
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you should throw some of those chicken wings this way 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because buffalo or bbq





twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should throw some of those chicken wings this way
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because buffalo or bbq
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




Banned because buffalo wings ftw! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because buffalo wings ftw!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because, being Buffalonians, you and I are biased.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I make homeade buffalo sauce

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I make homeade buffalo sauce
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not describing your sauce, we must judge to see if it is worthy  Plus, I'm not biased, I am a fat guy! My stomach says what is good, not my mind. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not describing your sauce, we must judge to see if it is worthy  Plus, I'm not biased, I am a fat guy! My stomach says what is good, not my mind.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because all the shops near my office are closed... and I don't have breakfast...


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because all the shops near my office are closed... and I don't have breakfast...

Click to collapse



Banned because I hear grass is delicious this time of year.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I hear grass is delicious this time of year.

Click to collapse









Banned cuz coolio be in da hizay cooking grass salads evry day uh da week dawg!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 21, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz coolio be in da hizay cooking grass salads evry day uh da week dawg!

Click to collapse



Banned for eating dog.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for eating dog.

Click to collapse



Banned for eating babies
dont they taste good


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for eating babies
> dont they taste good

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating dolphin


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not eating dolphin

Click to collapse



Banned because it tastes fishy

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## banjolo2 (Apr 21, 2011)

banned, because of THAT


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

banjolo2 said:


> banned, because of THAT

Click to collapse



Banned because your username has ban in it 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned because this is banning thread. Hello?????


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because this is banning thread. Hello?????

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding like a teenage girl

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because this is banning thread. Hello?????

Click to collapse



Banned for saying helo followed my many ?'s


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bvy





MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for saying helo followed my many ?'s

Click to collapse



Banned for failing 
it's hello not helo

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Bvy
> 
> Banned for failing
> it's hello not helo
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the disturbing xda app signature. You make it sound like you're gonna use lube. 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the disturbing xda app signature. You make it sound like you're gonna use lube.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Damn you ban

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Damn you ban
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to ban


----------



## moneymike55 (Apr 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the disturbing xda app signature. You make it sound like you're gonna use lube.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing lube will make your end less painful... 

Sent from my HTC Mytouch 3g using XDA App


----------



## muerteman (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned because he likes it rough and painful.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because he likes it rough and painful.

Click to collapse



Banned for misunderstanding my sig 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## andoridkiller (Apr 21, 2011)

You all are sad little craps who need to get laid


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

andoridkiller said:


> You all are sad little craps who need to get laid

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to go all Dr. Phill on us

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to go all Dr. Phill on us
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned because Dr. Phil, despite probably being a nice guy, is a poor therapist.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Dr. Phil, despite probably being a nice guy, is a poor therapist.

Click to collapse



Banned because we all need therapy

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we all need therapy
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



banned because I got locked out


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because I got locked out

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate when that happens 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I hate when that happens
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned because haha yeah  It sucks


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because haha yeah  It sucks

Click to collapse



Banned because this is why I always have a paperclip or two on me. ;D


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because this is why I always have a paperclip or two on me. ;D

Click to collapse



Banned because xD I tried that once on a locker... It didn't work...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because xD I tried that once on a locker... It didn't work...

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no lock picking skills

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have no lock picking skills
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned because it's easier with two paperclips, a flashlight, and a magnifying glass of some sort.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it's easier with two paperclips, a flashlight, and a magnifying glass of some sort.

Click to collapse



Banned for having 10000 hands

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having 10000 hands
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned for using too big of a number

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having 10000 hands
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned because I gotz fast internetz 


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I gotz fast internetz
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you alwayz doesz

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you alwayz doesz
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Sometimes.
Banned because you have a funny sig

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sometimes.
> Banned because you have a funny sig
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because not according to sakai4eva 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because not according to sakai4eva
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned for worrying about what he thinks  (although, in defense of Sakai he does have a generally relaxed attitude and a rational way of seeing things) 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for worrying about what he thinks  (although, in defense of Sakai he does have a generally relaxed attitude and a rational way of seeing things)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called the bassist personality 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's called the bassist personality
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a type A personality.... 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not having a type A personality....
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have type Z 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## apples2droids (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned because I just found about the fine art of banning. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

apples2droids said:


> Banned because I just found about the fine art of banning.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for originally having an iphone according to your user name 

That's blasphemy! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for originally having an iphone according to your user name
> 
> That's blasphemy!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a ninja banana. 
Hi twitch!

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being a ninja banana.
> Hi twitch!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because this chatter belongs in our mafia thread  

Hi babydoll! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this chatter belongs in our mafia thread
> 
> Hi babydoll!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't listen to gothic trance

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't listen to gothic trance
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned because gothic trance is weird....weirdo. 

I will not bow to someone such as yourself! 

Banned for having high aspirations.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because gothic trance is weird....weirdo.
> 
> I will not bow to someone such as yourself!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting a dry end

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting a dry end
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm listening to the Cranberries. Be jelly. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm listening to the Cranberries. Be jelly.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I love them 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I love them
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going out to eat today, be jelly. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm going out to eat today, be jelly.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because the burger kind, mcdonalds, popeyes, pizza hut, subway... are less than 10 minutes walk away from me and all have deliveries, be super jelly

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the burger kind, mcdonalds, popeyes, pizza hut, subway... are less than 10 minutes walk away from me and all have deliveries, be super jelly
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed my bus and I'm hungry

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because I missed my bus and I'm hungry
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being late and/or not using a bus schedule

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being late and/or not using a bus schedule
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because he's late = he's pregnant  xD

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's late = he's pregnant  xD
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned because if true, He should be on the cover of some cheesy tabloid... 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sepherian (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because if true, He should be on the cover of some cheesy tabloid...
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having modded cans and strings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

ryanmahan said:


> Banned for not having modded cans and strings
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have alpo cans and string made of hemp.
Banned for not using tin cans and string

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I have alpo cans and string made of hemp.
> Banned for not using tin cans and string
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because ew. Weed's nasty.

@Husam Flashlight in mouth, magnifying monocle, paperclip in each hand!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 21, 2011)

Bamned for being a fatty

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because ew. Weed's nasty.
> 
> @Husam Flashlight in mouth, magnifying monocle, paperclip in each hand!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's quite strong, better for the environment than cotton based string and it's not weed, it's hemp.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because it's quite strong, better for the environment than cotton based string and it's not weed, it's hemp.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Bannedbecause it's better than baccy


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bannedbecause it's better than baccy

Click to collapse



Banned because anything involving any drug is repugnant.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because anything involving any drug is repugnant.

Click to collapse



Banned because calpol?


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because calpol?

Click to collapse



Banned because holy **** am I bored.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because holy **** am I bored.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing where you are  Welcome to Buffalo, home of the Buffalo Chicken Wing and the more boring place to live.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing where you are  Welcome to Buffalo, home of the Buffalo Chicken Wing and the more boring place to live.

Click to collapse



Banne because he lived in Buf' ???


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banne because he lived in Buf' ???

Click to collapse



Banned because I ain't in Buffalo at the moment, else I'd be PC gaming.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I ain't in Buffalo at the moment, else I'd be PC gaming.

Click to collapse



Banned because you wish you had this: 







-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned cos I just got un-banned.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 22, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned cos I just got un-banned.

Click to collapse



Banned cause i just went premium! :b

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i just went premium! :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for selling out.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for selling out.

Click to collapse



Banned cause i didnt like it anyway. Too many popups instead of actual menus! ARRRRRGGHHHHH

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i didnt like it anyway. Too many popups instead of actual menus! ARRRRRGGHHHHH
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because despite being bored all day, best ****ing day EVER, yo.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because despite being bored all day, best ****ing day EVER, yo.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a great boring day


----------



## lilchicano (Apr 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a great boring day

Click to collapse



banned for not stabbing someone with that knife!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

lilchicano said:


> banned for not stabbing someone with that knife!

Click to collapse



That knife is meant for cutting meat and veggies, not stabbing people.

Banned for failing to mention katanas. Sheesh.


----------



## lilchicano (Apr 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That knife is meant for cutting *meat* and veggies, not stabbing people.
> 
> Banned for failing to mention katanas. Sheesh.

Click to collapse



exactally my point!

banned for not having a katana like my avi does! (cant really see it though)


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

lilchicano said:


> exactally my point!
> 
> banned for not having a katana like my avi does! (cant really see it though)

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm more proud to be a cook, than I am of being a disgraced roninjassassin. 

Double banned because the sharpest blade is your mind, but in your case, its the dullest


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 22, 2011)

lilchicano said:


> exactally my point!
> 
> banned for not having a katana like my avi does! (cant really see it though)

Click to collapse



Banned because katanas are overrated, dammit. I prefer kutto, like the Futsunomitama-no-tsurugi.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because katanas are overrated, dammit. I prefer kutto, like the Futsunomitama-no-tsurugi.

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of that piece of awesomeness


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for reminding me of that piece of awesomeness

Click to collapse



Best part about kutto: they're made for one handed stances. With a convex blade (standard katana), it draws better with two hands. A concave blade (kutto, "reverse blade katana") works better with one hand and was especially useful because during the time of creation shields were still utilized by the Japanese.

Banned for getting taught.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Best part about kutto: they're made for one handed stances. With a convex blade (standard katana), it draws better with two hands. A concave blade (kutto, "reverse blade katana") works better with one hand and was especially useful because during the time of creation shields were still utilized by the Japanese.
> 
> Banned for getting taught.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll say it again. The best weapon is my mind. 

Now bow down in awe of my awesomeness!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'll say it again. The best weapon is my mind.
> 
> Now bow down in awe of my awesomeness!

Click to collapse



Yes, the mind is the ultimate weapon. I like mine.

Goodnight ban!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Yes, the mind is the ultimate weapon. I like mine.
> 
> Goodnight ban!

Click to collapse



Noodbight Nab. Tomeshing si grown whit ym txet persar.


----------



## RuizGT (Apr 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Noodbight Nab. Tomeshing si grown whit ym txet persar.

Click to collapse



Banned for the headache that gave me.


----------



## Scabes24 (Apr 22, 2011)

RuizGT said:


> Banned for the headache that gave me.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so weak.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## RuizGT (Apr 22, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for being so weak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because your sn looks like scabbies.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

RuizGT said:


> Banned because your sn looks like scabbies.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on cabbies.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned because lol... they didnt say cabbie


----------



## TRusselo (Apr 22, 2011)

Test my sig from xda app
_______________
XDA NEW USER GUIDE
WHY YOU GET SHORT/ONE WORD ANSWERS! (The Long Answer)
**CWM/Onix Idiots Guide** | Fix your Screen Protector | Neon Clock | Docks!! | 3e Fix 
FIXED i896 Rogers Stock ROMS w/ ATT boot logo fix | Null Keyboard for BT Keyboards
CapFAQ 
__________
Mobile Thank-you button


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

TRusselo said:


> Test my sig from xda app
> _______________
> XDA NEW USER GUIDE
> WHY YOU GET SHORT/ONE WORD ANSWERS! (The Long Answer)
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## TeroZ (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for spamming
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Banned for unauthorized banning.

Sent via psychic transmittion.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

TeroZ said:


> Banned for unauthorized banning.
> 
> Sent via psychic transmittion.

Click to collapse



Banned because unauthorized banning is overrated

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## x10man (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because unauthorized banning is overrated
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming 

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

x10man said:


> Banned for spamming
> 
> Sent from my U20i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for following the rules

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## OneStepAhead (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for following the rules
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



banned for still having a TP2. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2011)

OneStepAhead said:


> banned for still having a TP2.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning Someone over a Phone 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for banning Someone over a Phone
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



banned because you have the right to ban


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you have the right to ban

Click to collapse



Banned because she damn well doesn't, this is a Communism, nobody has rights!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because she damn well doesn't, this is a Communism, nobody has rights!

Click to collapse



banned for knowing politics
grow up


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because she damn well doesn't, this is a Communism, nobody has rights!

Click to collapse



Banned for being ignorant of your rights

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for knowing politics
> grow up

Click to collapse



Banned for talking politics with negative nelly there above you 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for talking politics with negative nelly there above you
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm actually insanely happy, thanks for the downer.


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm actually insanely happy, thanks for the downer.

Click to collapse



Banned for being happy

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for being happy
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for being unhappy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned forever alone

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a gif of you dancing


----------



## apples2droids (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned because you don't use dry dog food.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

apples2droids said:


> Banned because you don't use dry dog food.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have a dog


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

apples2droids said:


> Banned because you don't use dry dog food.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for eating wet dogs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for eating wet dogs

Click to collapse



banned for not eating them.... Yumm


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for eating wet dogs

Click to collapse



Banned for eating wet cat.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for eating wet cat.

Click to collapse



Banned because wet cat is amazing, why not eat it? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because wet cat is amazing, why not eat it?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because this man speaks the truth


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because this man speaks the truth

Click to collapse



Banned because I got my report card today!  Plus, I'm the way, the truth, and the light. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got my report card today!  Plus, I'm the way, the truth, and the light.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because congratrs, what is it?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because congratrs, what is it?

Click to collapse



Banned because I got straight A's 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got straight A's
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Baned because Congrats even more


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Baned because Congrats even more

Click to collapse



Banned for congratulating a banana.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for congratulating a banana.

Click to collapse



Banned because the banana deserves too be congratulated 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the banana deserves too be congratulated
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm super bored despite still feeling awesome.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned because...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned you both for taking too long too reply  I hope your watching that vid hhaha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned you both for taking too long too reply  I hope your watching that vid hhaha

Click to collapse



Banned because I was watching the video, but before that I was actually just laying here haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I was watching the video, but before that I was actually just laying here haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because lol... I was lonley


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol... I was lonley

Click to collapse



Banned for being lonely on the internet....weirdo haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being lonely on the internet....weirdo haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because haha.. Maybe MTM was right and I am....


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because haha.. Maybe MTM was right and I am....

Click to collapse



Banned for making the faces dance! They are supposed to be miserable and forever alone 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making the faces dance! They are supposed to be miserable and forever alone
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Haha  BAnned because I stole it from mtm


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  BAnned because I stole it from mtm

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing from the Cholo! He'll shank you! 

disclaimer: M_T_M is not really a cholo 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for stealing from the Cholo! He'll shank you!
> 
> disclaimer: M_T_M is not really a cholo
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because hahha, But i don't know what a cholo is


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because hahha, But i don't know what a cholo is

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing what a cholo is
what is cholo?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not knowing what a cholo is
> what is cholo?

Click to collapse



Banned because let's ask twitch


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because let's ask twitch

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to use the webz 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/iphone/#define?term=Cholo 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing how to use the webz
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/iphone/#define?term=Cholo
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to use the web all I get is 'Something went wrong. Reload?' 

Edit: Mexican Gangster?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not knowing how to use the web all I get is 'Something went wrong. Reload?'

Click to collapse



Banned because it works fine for me  Try your phone? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it works fine for me  Try your phone?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



It's okay  I just searched it from Urbandictionairy haha 

Banned for not knowing


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's okay  I just searched it from Urbandictionairy haha
> 
> Banned for not knowing

Click to collapse



Banned because WHO KNOWS WHAT SONG THIS IS (Scott Pilgrim fans!):

I can't feel you, I can't feel you / I can't hear you, I can't speak / 'Cause love don't stink, love don't stink


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because WHO KNOWS WHAT SONG THIS IS (Scott Pilgrim fans!):
> 
> I can't feel you, I can't feel you / I can't hear you, I can't speak / 'Cause love don't stink, love don't stink

Click to collapse



Banned... not me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

Have I just killed Off topic again?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Have I just killed Off topic again?

Click to collapse



Banned for being paranoid! We just have sh!t to do drunk boy haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being paranoid! We just have sh!t to do drunk boy haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahaha  YOUR ALIVE! XD

Banned because I only got's stella  It'll do


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  YOUR ALIVE! XD
> 
> Banned because I only got's stella  It'll do

Click to collapse



Banned because the banana doesn't die, he just lets stop his heart beat and brain activity for short periods of time 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the banana doesn't die, he just lets stop his heart beat and brain activity for short periods of time
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse




Hahah  Banned because I have sand on my arm


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah  Banned because I have sand on my arm

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not sand....it's cocaine! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's not sand....it's cocaine!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hmm.... Banned because Should I snort?  if it's sand...... Eww... 

Haha jk... I'ma not snort it xD


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hmm.... Banned because Should I snort?  if it's sand...... Eww...
> 
> Haha jk... I'ma not snort it xD

Click to collapse



To snort or not to snort, that is the question.

Banned for thinking about it! It is advised not to snort haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> To snort or not to snort, that is the question.
> 
> Banned for thinking about it! It is advised not to snort haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Hahaha  

Banned because she thinks otherwise


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for criticizing my lifestyle...Orale platano!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for only banning twitch


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Banned because she thinks otherwise

Click to collapse



Banned because there are so many mean things that can be said about her it's not even funny anymore 

Haha I was jk she likes drugs 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there are so many mean things that can be said about her it's not even funny anymore
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



banned because okay


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for criticizing my lifestyle...Orale platano!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cholo! 

Double banned because the forever alone guy shouldn't dance because he's....forever alone! 

Triple banned because I know Maxey, he's a druggy haha 

Quadruple banned because three bans in a row isn't too impressive.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a cholo!
> 
> Double banned because the forever alone guy shouldn't dance because he's....forever alone!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because a lover of medicinal substances is the preffered term haha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because a lover of medicinal substances is the preffered term haha

Click to collapse



Banned because heroine isn't medicinal haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because heroine isn't medicinal haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



hahahah... Urmm banned because I don't paticularly like needles xD


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahah... Urmm banned because I don't paticularly like needles xD

Click to collapse



Banned for being weird. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for being weird. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm playing Scrabble.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm playing Scrabble.

Click to collapse



Banned because you scrabbled this message 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you scrabbled this message
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because that would be a hell of a lot of points

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because that would be a hell of a lot of points
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to go play laser tron, I miss playing it 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I need to go play laser tron, I miss playing it
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cause bury your dead is apparently too heavy and now i need to leave my house. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause bury your dead is apparently too heavy and now i need to leave my house.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have cranked the volume. BYD FTW

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because you should have cranked the volume. BYD FTW
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a DHD


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having a DHD

Click to collapse



Banned cause I mainly use my N900

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 23, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned cause I mainly use my N900
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you should use DHD (I don't know why )


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because you should use DHD (I don't know why )

Click to collapse



Banned because I am using my DHD at the minute...

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned because your DHD is better





Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because I am using my DHD at the minute...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your DHD is better
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because my DHD has no hardware keyboard

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because my DHD has no hardware keyboard
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking vitural typing. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because my DHD has no hardware keyboard
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because my Desire does


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because my Desire does

Click to collapse



Banned because you two have **** phones (and gingerbread virtual KB is amazing).


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you two have **** phones (and gingerbread virtual KB is amazing).

Click to collapse



Banned because psn is down

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because psn is down
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Banned because I cant own in Blackops right now! 


Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you two have **** phones (and gingerbread virtual KB is amazing).

Click to collapse



Banned because sorry, I was too busy making a call on 3G Skype  hahah I don't own the Hero anymore


----------



## Vasilakos69 (Apr 23, 2011)

knowledge561 said:


> Banned because I cant own in Blackops right now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!

Click to collapse




Banned because..i don't know!For something xD


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

Vasilakos69 said:


> Banned because..i don't know!For something xD

Click to collapse



Banned for having no reason!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for having no reason!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Banned because the only reason PSN is down is because Sony can't handle their structure. They took PSN down to increase security and it appears they're having difficulty. Dumbasses. I <3 my Xbox.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because the only reason PSN is down is because Sony can't handle their structure. They took PSN down to increase security and it appears they're having difficulty. Dumbasses. I <3 my Xbox.

Click to collapse



Banned because I <3 my Skype 3G calls


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I <3 my Skype 3G calls

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a ****.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you're a ****.

Click to collapse



Hhahah.. Banned 'cuz I loled


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hhahah.. Banned 'cuz I loled

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not super happy anymore and really bored... therefore today is sucking.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm not super happy anymore and really bored... therefore today is sucking.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your soooooo damn negative all the time. Like, what's up with that??!!  

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz your soooooo damn negative all the time. Like, what's up with that??!!
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I've had spring break for the past week and it's been spent with no PC, no gaming, no cable, nothing fun. What a waste.of break... ugh.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I've had spring break for the past week and it's been spent with no PC, no gaming, no cable, nothing fun. What a waste.of break... ugh.

Click to collapse



xD Banned because why?!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Banned because why?!

Click to collapse



Banned because I had to stage my old house to put on the market.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I had to stage my old house to put on the market.

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting a perfectly good Spring break. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for wasting a perfectly good Spring break.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for Having a Spring Break.
(I'm jelly... :/)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for Having a Spring Break.
> (I'm jelly... :/)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly, that's a sin  (I'm peanut butter) haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being jelly, that's a sin  (I'm peanut butter) haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because Peanutbutter on Jelly  Don't tell Sparkaayyy


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Peanutbutter on Jelly  Don't tell Sparkaayyy

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not like that lmao  Sparkster has nothing to worry about haha 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's not like that lmao  Sparkster has nothing to worry about haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



haha  Banned because ahhh okay  Hey does he have xda?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha  Banned because ahhh okay  Hey does he have xda?

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking Sparky even knows what xda is  

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking Sparky even knows what xda is
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for allowing him to have a Nexus device and not even know what xda is 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for allowing him to have a Nexus device and not even know what xda is
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I agree ban


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I agree ban

Click to collapse



Banned for letting him not use his phone to any potential. FAAAAIL


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for allowing him to have a Nexus device and not even know what xda is
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cause i haz teh corn dogs

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I agree ban

Click to collapse



Well.... Banned cuz what am I supposed to get Him an, iCrap? (my concience won't let me buy one)
Double banned (Twitch) cuz xdaians
are a decided minority....
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for letting him not use his phone to any potential. FAAAAIL

Click to collapse



Banned cuz the world would end if Sparky had a rooted phone

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well.... Banned cuz what am I supposed to get Him an, iCrap? (my concience won't let me buy one)
> Double banned (Twitch) cuz xdaians
> are a decided minority....
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I want one, They're awesome


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I want one, They're awesome

Click to collapse



Banned cuz that pic is EPIC!

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I want one, They're awesome

Click to collapse



Banned because if there was a dock like that for my phone, I'd buy it! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz that pic is EPIC!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Hhahaha Banned because yes it is


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hhahaha Banned because yes it is

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't find an awesome analog clock widget. Like, I don't need one, but my normal home screen looks like a mess to anyone else. *facepalm*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I can't find an awesome analog clock widget. Like, I don't need one, but my normal home screen looks like a mess to anyone else. *facepalm*

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanna flash a new rom but cba with backing up everything and stuuf


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned cuz....

Bask in my creative genius

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz....
> 
> Bask in my creative genius
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



God damn, girl! That looks awesome! If only the XDA app let me attach my ShootMe screenshots, you could see my mess... though my modded apps are cool.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned because BD that is sick!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because BD that is sick!

Click to collapse



No kidding, that's *****ing.

Banned for having a cool home screen....


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> No kidding, that's *****ing.
> 
> Banned for having a cool home screen....

Click to collapse



Banned cuz...


I did it again...  

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz...
> 
> 
> I did it again...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you kick nexus ass girlfriend.

Banned because that sounded gay.

Also, modded Tweetdeck. http://db.tt/HiPWJrg (that's an image)


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you kick nexus ass girlfriend.
> 
> Banned because that sounded gay.
> 
> Also, modded Tweetdeck. http://db.tt/HiPWJrg (that's an image)

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing about Tweetdark.... 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned cuz wen I use black its not like propa black  Whites betta z


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned cuz wen I use black its not like propa black  Whites betta z

Click to collapse



banned 'cuz you guys want the apk?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned because naa 'ts cool thanks


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because naa 'ts cool thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because my work goes unnappreciated. ;-;


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because my work goes unnappreciated. ;-;

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ur appreciated  just we already know of (and have) the awesomeness that is Tweetdark! 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz ur appreciated  just we already know of (and have) the awesomeness that is Tweetdark!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Wait... what's Tweetdark? I made this ****. ._.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Wait... what's Tweetdark? I made this ****. ._.

Click to collapse



Banned because wooahhh this feels weird


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Wait... what's Tweetdark? I made this ****. ._.

Click to collapse



Banned, cuz it's a modded dark themed Tweetdeck (since it's your creation can I try it?)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because wooahhh this feels weird

Click to collapse



Banned cuz what's weird?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz what's weird?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



banned because the way I feel haha


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned, cuz it's a modded dark themed Tweetdeck (since it's your creation can I try it?)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because wait, if it's dark... mine's... light... what? 

Anyways, *goes to find apk in hellishly messy Dropbox*... FOUND IT! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18160211/com.thedeck.android.app-2.apk

(The only thing themed is the "bar" widget... I got lazy.)


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because wait, if it's dark... mine's... light... what?
> 
> Anyways, *goes to find apk in hellishly messy Dropbox*... FOUND IT! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18160211/com.thedeck.android.app-2.apk
> 
> (The only thing themed is the "bar" widget... I got lazy.)

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'll install and check it out.... Thanks ban

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I'll install and check it out.... Thanks ban
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because thnk YOU, I want to test on as many phones as possible; I only changed HDPI and want to see if that could cause problems in future modifications.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because thnk YOU, I want to test on as many phones as possible; I only changed HDPI and want to see if that could cause problems in future modifications.

Click to collapse



Banned because these are my home screens  




























-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Yo ban twitch


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

@Twitch DUDE, nice, glad I'm not the only one who seems messy. Also, what's the Zelda thing? It looks amazing.

Also, ban ban banbanban bababababan.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned because my desk is vibrating from my music xD


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> @Twitch DUDE, nice, glad I'm not the only one who seems messy. Also, what's the Zelda thing? It looks amazing.
> 
> Also, ban ban banbanban bababababan.

Click to collapse



Banned because mine is an organized messed  Not really even that messy haha

Double banned because it's just a picture frame, I can upload the picture if you like 


-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because mine is an organized messed  Not really even that messy haha
> 
> Double banned because it's just a picture frame, I can upload the picture if you like
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because so is mine  I'd post but Im lazy.. Also my Sense theme failed :'(


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because so is mine  I'd post but Im lazy.. Also my Sense theme failed :'(

Click to collapse



Banned for having no Sense 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having no Sense
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because Sense is overrated.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Sense is overrated.

Click to collapse



Banned because common sense is a rare find these days

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because common sense is a rare find these days
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because despite my high intellect, my common sense doesn't exist.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because despite my high intellect, my common sense doesn't exist.

Click to collapse



Banned because by some miracle I have a decent amount of both   

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because by some miracle I have a decent amount of both
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm getting on Cyanogenmod! Whoo. Probably gonna break something.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm getting on Cyanogenmod! Whoo. Probably gonna break something.

Click to collapse



Self ban because I'm pussying out. 

Okay, to be fair, all the CM themes are for CM7 and the Fascinate's CM7 is only about half working. CM6.2 works, but there's not many CM6.2 themes....


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm getting on Cyanogenmod! Whoo. Probably gonna break something.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't see how you could possibly break something flashing cyanogenmod 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't see how you could possibly break something flashing cyanogenmod
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I always worry about breaking something when flashing, even though my phone is brick-proof XD


----------



## Lobo173 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I always worry about breaking something when flashing, even though my phone is brick-proof XD

Click to collapse



Banned for jinxing your phone and calling it brick proof

Sent via Custom B.A.M.F. Thunderbolt


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I always worry about breaking something when flashing, even though my phone is brick-proof XD

Click to collapse



Banned for being a coward! I expected better from you! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a coward! I expected better from you!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because A.) short of a sledgehammer, this phone doesn't break. You can ALWAYS ODIN back. Woohoo.

B.) This is my only phone, man! And I don't have access to ODIN atm, so if I ****ed something up, I'd be SCREWED, dude.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because A.) short of a sledgehammer, this phone doesn't break. You can ALWAYS ODIN back. Woohoo.
> 
> B.) This is my only phone, man! And I don't have access to ODIN atm, so if I ****ed something up, I'd be SCREWED, dude.

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't even have to worry about that, there's little that you can do to brick a phone besides flashing an incompatible radio or deleting something that you definitely never should.

Double banned because I've screwed up my nexus one to the point where there was absolutely nothing on it and I still fixed it and sold for prom money  Without the help of xda too actually  

Triple banned because I only have one phone too, don't be chicken! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't even have to worry about that, there's little that you can do to brick a phone besides flashing an incompatible radio or deleting something that you definitely never should.
> 
> Double banned because I've screwed up my nexus one to the point where there was absolutely nothing on it and I still fixed it and sold for prom money  Without the help of xda too actually
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I really wanted to try CM, I wish CM7 worked, but we need the source drop.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I really wanted to try CM, I wish CM7 worked, but we need the source drop.

Click to collapse



Banned because you should just flash it anyways. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should just flash it anyways.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because seriously, it barely works.


----------



## rydr1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ban whoever used their computer instead of their phone to post a ban.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned for the strange ban





rydr1 said:


> Ban whoever used their computer instead of their phone to post a ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for the strange ban
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a strange person. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## kraymanbauer (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned due to repeated use of smileys.

sent from the LIGHTNING capital of my hand!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

kraymanbauer said:


> Banned due to repeated use of smileys.
> 
> sent from the LIGHTNING capital of my hand!

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel drained and pathetic. AWESOME. /sarcasm


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because its 2am also Thanks twitch  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because its 2am also Thanks twitch
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 2134 here. Stupid Brit.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because haha  Its 02:38 for me 


obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it's 2134 here. Stupid Brit.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because haha  Its 02:38 for me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to shower. Yippee.


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I need to shower. Yippee.

Click to collapse



Banned for putting off a disgusting odor

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for putting off a disgusting odor
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for smelling him...  

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because I traded my iphone for a vibrant...I had the iphone for 2 days -_- and my god was it a piece of ****

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I traded my iphone for a vibrant...I had the iphone for 2 days -_- and my god was it a piece of ****
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because Vibrant is a piece of **** too.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Vibrant is a piece of **** too.

Click to collapse



Banned because the Vibrant is the t-mobile equivalent of the Fascinate....if that's **** so is your phone....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned for exact same specs





twitch153 said:


> Banned because the Vibrant is the t-mobile equivalent of the Fascinate....if that's **** so is your phone....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the Vibrant is the t-mobile equivalent of the Fascinate....if that's **** so is your phone....
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because A.) It's on T-Mobile. B.) It's CLOSE, but not actually /as/ good. Captivate is closer.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because A.) It's on T-Mobile. B.) It's CLOSE, but not actually /as/ good. Captivate is closer.

Click to collapse



Banned because T-mobile is not bad...

Double banned because I've seen the Fascinate and the Vibrant, they are literally the same.  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because T-mobile is not bad...
> 
> Double banned because I've seen the Fascinate and the Vibrant, they are literally the same.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because T-Mobile's mobile data caps are pathetic. I've gone through nearly 3gb this month in three, fully unlimited data plan. 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Tyrian89 said:


> Banned because T-Mobile's mobile data caps are pathetic. I've gone through nearly 3gb this month in three, fully unlimited data plan.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about data plans


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about data plans

Click to collapse



Banned for getting upset over dataplans.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because A.) It's on T-Mobile. B.) It's CLOSE, but not actually /as/ good. Captivate is closer.

Click to collapse



Banned because the Vibrant can make Skype calls over 3G


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because the Vibrant can make Skype calls over 3G

Click to collapse



Banned because so does the ish!t 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because so does the ish!t
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because he can't  And neither does the Verizon iPhone


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because he can't  And neither does the Verizon iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned for saying iphone

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banned for saying iphone
> 
> Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrit


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being a hypocrit

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what and what not the ish!t does 

You own one... admit it 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for knowing what and what not the ish!t does
> 
> You own one... admit it
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Haha, Banned because my bro does


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, Banned because my bro does

Click to collapse



Banned because your bro is a traitor 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your bro is a traitor
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because he can't be a traitor if he was never in an alliance. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he can't be a traitor if he was never in an alliance.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone should be in the android alliance

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he can't be a traitor if he was never in an alliance.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because lol, well said


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol, well said

Click to collapse



Banned for realizing that I am a cunning linguist 

@twizor, agreed...but they don't necessarily have to be. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## rydr1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned for not knowing that other phones can make Skype calls over T-mobiles 3g and edge too; my nexus one and my wife's mytouch slide . 



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because the Vibrant can make Skype calls over 3G

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

rydr1 said:


> Banned for not knowing that other phones can make Skype calls over T-mobiles 3g and edge too; my nexus one and my wife's mytouch slide .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you  Plus, so can any android phone that has the hacked apk 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

rydr1 said:


> Banned for not knowing that other phones can make Skype calls over T-mobiles 3g and edge too; my nexus one and my wife's mytouch slide .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I know, I was loling at him because he was annoyed a while back saying that he can't 3G skype over Verizon and his phone is a Verizon one and he keeps saying his is better than everyoine elses so when he brings it up I go on about phones that make calls over 3G on skype hahha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you  Plus, so can any android phone that has the hacked apk
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for teliing him about the apk


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because I'm agnostic and an forced to celebrate easter





MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for teliing him about the apk

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I'm agnostic and an forced to celebrate easter
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm in the same boat as you....I feel your pain.

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm in the same boat as you....I feel your pain.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because what's an Agnostic... Also... I got nothing


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because what's an Agnostic... Also... I got nothing

Click to collapse



Banned because Agnostic is someone who isn't religious. They don't say there isn't a God, but they don't say there is.

I'm a proud Christian! (Nondenominational, luckily. Ugh. Catholics. *shudder* I love gay people! And am a Democrat. YAY DECENT CHRISTIANITY)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Agnostic is someone who isn't religious. They don't say there isn't a God, but they don't say there is.
> 
> I'm a proud Christian! (Nondenominational, luckily. Ugh. Catholics. *shudder* I love gay people! And am a Democrat. YAY DECENT CHRISTIANITY)

Click to collapse



banned for clearing things up


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because atleast I get good food





husam666 said:


> banned for clearing things up

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because atleast I get good food
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because, never said you didn't


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because atleast I get good food
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because at least I'm the one who's gonna get the cake now 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because at least I'm the one who's gonna get the cake now
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because of how depressing it is to see Christ's resurrection marketed as a bunny.

A FREAKING BUNNY.

NOT EVEN A BADASS RABBIT.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because of how depressing it is to see Christ's resurrection marketed as a bunny.
> 
> A FREAKING BUNNY.
> 
> NOT EVEN A BADASS RABBIT.

Click to collapse



Lol
Banned because I was wondering why was one of my friend's status 'happy zombie jesus day' 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol
> Banned because I was wondering why was one of my friend's status 'happy zombie jesus day'
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because that's even more offensive. -.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because that's even more offensive. -.-

Click to collapse



Banned because lulz  You a strong Christian I take it?


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lulz  You a strong Christian I take it?

Click to collapse



Banned because nope. Just Christian.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because nope. Just Christian.

Click to collapse



Banned because ahhhh okay


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because ahhhh okay

Click to collapse



Banned because CANDYYYYY


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because ahhhh okay

Click to collapse



Banned because ahhh okay isn't a reason to ban someone. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because ahhh okay isn't a reason to ban someone.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because Damn you may be right


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Damn you may be right

Click to collapse



Banned because FAMILY TIME. *gagging*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because FAMILY TIME. *gagging*

Click to collapse



Banned because lulz


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lulz

Click to collapse



Banned because I do most "stuff" for "the lulz"

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I do most "stuff" for "the lulz"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for being naughty.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being naughty.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being naughty. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for not being naughty. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Banned for stupid reasons

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned becausei just got an email from Facebook and it said Dash Younis and I was like? Hus's bro... Then i remembered your nick haha 


husam666 said:


> Banned for stupid reasons
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becausei just got an email from Facebook and it said Dash Younis and I was like? Hus's bro... Then i remembered your nick haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Banned because my bro doesn't know that you exist 


one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my bro doesn't know that you exist
> 
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned becasuee haha, didn't think so


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becasuee haha, didn't think so

Click to collapse



Banned because he has about 3000 friends on fb 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he has about 3000 friends on fb
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Wooahh  Banned because does he know them all?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wooahh  Banned because does he know them all?

Click to collapse



Banned because simply
No 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because simply
> No
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because haha, Should I add him?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because haha, Should I add him?

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no reason why not 

Edit: there are some really hot girls there 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## customlows (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because haha, Should I add him?

Click to collapse



Banned because you simply do not know.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## customlows (Apr 24, 2011)

customlows said:


> Banned because you simply do not know.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned my self for being slow

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

customlows said:


> Banned my self for being slow
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because DO YOOUU UNNDERSTAAAAAAAANND??

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because DO YOOUU UNNDERSTAAAAAAAANND??
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because page 1111


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because DO YOOUU UNNDERSTAAAAAAAANND??
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



banned because i do


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because page 1111

Click to collapse



Banned for typing hexadecimal F in binary

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for typing hexadecimal F in binary
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing that  How awesome!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for knowing that  How awesome!

Click to collapse



Banned because when you study IT related subject, you'll have to learn logic

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because when you study IT related subject, you'll have to learn logic
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because what you studying


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because what you studying

Click to collapse



Banned for asking Husam questions!
(Hi Husam     )

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for asking Husam questions!
> (Hi Husam     )
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



banned because can I ask you questions?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because can I ask you questions?

Click to collapse



Banned because I study computer information systems 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I study computer information systems
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned for answering questions!
Double banned for studying.... (it is Sunday. Wait, is it still Sunday?)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for answering questions!
> Double banned for studying.... (it is Sunday. Wait, is it still Sunday?)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned, Yes it is, Only half an hour more for him


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for answering questions!
> Double banned for studying.... (it is Sunday. Wait, is it still Sunday?)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're my secretary not my wife 

Double banned because I'm not answering you 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned, Yes it is, Only half an hour more for him

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing and REMEMBERING all the different time zones... (time zones make me dizzy)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're my secretary not my wife
> 
> Double banned because I'm not answering you
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because I know that....
Double banned because I prefer the term "executive assistant"

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for knowing and REMEMBERING all the different time zones... (time zones make me dizzy)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because lol, I only know twitch's and Hus's I think (-5 and +2)  because of the Skype talks along time ago


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol, I only know twitch's and Hus's I think (-5 and +2)  because of the Skype talks along time ago

Click to collapse



Banned because you use plain gmt *jelly* 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol, I only know twitch's and Hus's I think (-5 and +2)  because of the Skype talks along time ago

Click to collapse



Then you know mine cuz I only live a few hours (next state over) from Twitch 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then you know mine cuz I only live a few hours (next state over) from Twitch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because my watch have world time an your time is 15:41

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then you know mine cuz I only live a few hours (next state over) from Twitch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Ahh Awesome  Banned because I know your time


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my watch have world time an your time is 15:41
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned for being WRONG WRONG WRONG! it's actually 16:42...

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being WRONG WRONG WRONG! it's actually 16:42...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for using dst 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using dst
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because GMT is awesome  +00:00


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because GMT is awesome  +00:00

Click to collapse



Banned for making the whole world follow your time

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because it's 22:44 here and I need to sleep. Good night!

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm banning everyone above for talk of time zones! (getting dizzy)
Husam your double banned for banning me over DST! I didn't want to use it...

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because it's 22:44 here and I need to sleep. Good night!
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned or being GMT+1 

I ban BD for the lulz


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned or being GMT+1
> 
> I ban BD for the lulz

Click to collapse



Banned because people sleep before 2AM!? 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people sleep before 2AM!?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned ecause it's hard to belive


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because I decided XDA is more important than sleep  

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because I decided XDA is more important than sleep
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned for being like the rest of us!
   

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being like the rest of us!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because **** 3 hour car drives. *sob*

Another two to go...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because **** 3 hour car drives. *sob*
> 
> Another two to go...

Click to collapse



Banned for travelling instead of watching star wars and hacking sites at home xD

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because **** 3 hour car drives. *sob*
> 
> Another two to go...

Click to collapse



Banned for hating three hour car drives...all I need is my NS (2 extra batteries), my N1 (2 more batteries), my cr-48 and I'm set! All packed in this

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

T





Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for hating three hour car drives...all I need is my NS (2 extra batteries), my N1 (2 more batteries), my cr-48 and I'm set! All packed in this
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for carrying 2 phones with you.


This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> T
> Banned for carrying 2 phones with you.
> 
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because that would do you for much more than 3 hours (at babydoll) 


husam666 said:


> Banned for trying
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that would do you for much more than 3 hours (at babydoll)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a nice photo album on fb 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that would do you for much more than 3 hours (at babydoll)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I always come prepared... With Sparky three hours can turn into three DAYS

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I always come prepared... With Sparky three hours can turn into three DAYS
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for relying on him 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for relying on him
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that (it's kinda the other way around a skilled as Sparky is (he is) he would forget his head if it wasnt attached)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking that (it's kinda the other way around a skilled as Sparky is (he is) he would forget his head if it wasnt attached)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for marrying a forgetting noob.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for marrying a forgetting noob.

Click to collapse



Banned because the correct term is forgetful, noob 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for marrying a forgetting noob.

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody forgot you

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nobody forgot you
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because that was a lame dis 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because I loled at his dis 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because that was a lame dis
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that was a lame dis
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I miss read so what? 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## nobooya (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I miss read so what?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning banned person who banned sb above.

Sent from Optimus One.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

nobooya said:


> Banned for banning banned person who banned sb above.
> 
> Sent from Optimus One.

Click to collapse



Banned because your logic fails

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your logic fails
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because my logic is tiger blood! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I miss read so what?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned for using the "so what" 
 excuse in the banning thread
(sparky has alot of responsibility and crap going on at his job which is SEVEN DAYS A WEEK FOR SEVEN MONTHS A YEAR so I don't blame him and he is a good provider  )
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned for the logic 


husam666 said:


> Banned because your logic fails
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because all of you are fighting over me.
I wish you were hot chicks xD

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because lulz... 


husam666 said:


> Banned because all of you are fighting over me.
> I wish you were hot chicks xD
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because all of you are fighting over me.
> I wish you were hot chicks xD
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because you wouldn't get laid anyways 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## nobooya (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because you have banana 

Sent from Optimus One.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

nobooya said:


> Banned because you have banana
> 
> Sent from Optimus One.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having one 



one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not having one
> 
> 
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because I AM BANANA! LOOK AT ME MOVE! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I AM BANANA! LOOK AT ME MOVE!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



 Banned because...
Correction!
You are a ninja banana! 
Stop being so forgetful! 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I AM BANANA! LOOK AT ME MOVE!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because if I didn't know that song, I'll say that you have a really dirty mouth 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## nobooya (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I AM BANANA! LOOK AT ME MOVE!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for not being potato


Sent from Optimus One.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

nobooya said:


> Banned for not being potato
> 
> 
> Sent from Optimus One.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a noob
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because polish is difficult to translate into English haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because polish is difficult to translate into English haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because polish is a kind of paint 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because polish is a kind of paint
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because that would make it more difficult to translate! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that would make it more difficult to translate!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for polishing your nails, your a man dude 
Oh wait not yet 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for polishing your nails, your a man dude
> Oh wait not yet
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned for realizing that people from POLAND speak.....POLISH! : mad:

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for realizing that people from POLAND speak.....POLISH! : mad:
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning a country that's been deformed and reformed about a billion times


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for realizing that people from POLAND speak.....POLISH! : mad:
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I know that already
Double banned because they spit paint

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for realizing that people from POLAND speak.....POLISH! : mad:
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz my mom knows a few words in polish  (even though she is from Ireland) it's not an easy language
Double banned for knowing a hard to learn language

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz my mom knows a few words in polish  (even though she is from Ireland) it's not an easy language
> Double banned for knowing a hard to learn language
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because my Mother knows Polish, not me 

But Russian, that's difficult haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my Mother knows Polish, not me
> 
> But Russian, that's difficult haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about hard languages when my main (arabic) is not easy too

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about hard languages when my main (arabic) is not easy too
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because you still make grammatical errors in English  But it's okay, you try. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about hard languages when my main (arabic) is not easy too
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I used to know some (enough to get around and shop in Tel Aviv) Hebrew....
But I have no one to speak it with....
So I forgot most of it (I can still count to one hundred though)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you still make grammatical errors in English  But it's okay, you try.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because it happenes because I prefer mp3 over books 
Double banned for not correcting me 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it happenes because I prefer mp3 over books
> Double banned for not correcting me
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because books are better, my Kindle is amazing.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it happenes because I prefer mp3 over books
> Double banned for not correcting me
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because I never notice.
You english is fine 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because books are better, my Kindle is amazing.

Click to collapse



Banned because my nook is better 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I used to know some (enough to get around and shop in Tel Aviv) Hebrew....
> But I have no one to speak it with....
> So I forgot most of it (I can still count to one hundred though)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because "shakhakhta?" 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because "shakhakhta?"
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Yes. I forgot it all "shehakti"
Ehad
Stym
Shalosh... (it's kinda hard to write hebrew in english)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I forgot it all "shehakti"
> Ehad
> Stym
> Shalosh... (it's kinda hard to write hebrew in english)
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol sry I'm not that good speaker 
Banned cuz
Arva'
Hamish
Shish
Lol

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol sry I'm not that good speaker
> Banned cuz
> Arva'
> Hamish
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your counting in the banning thread. The counting thread was closed
(only I can count in Hebrew in the banning thread  

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz your counting in the banning thread. The counting thread was closed
> (only I can count in Hebrew in the banning thread
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because misses I'm-so-amazing over here thinks she's the hottest thing ever.

(Joking, you're cool!)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because misses I'm-so-amazing over here thinks she's the hottest thing ever.
> 
> (Joking, you're cool!)

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still not in our mafia, why?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because misses I'm-so-amazing over here thinks she's the hottest thing ever.
> 
> (Joking, you're cool!)

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you know it  

   

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you know it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because he knows "it"?! Why did you tell him!?!? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz your counting in the banning thread. The counting thread was closed
> (only I can count in Hebrew in the banning thread
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz "anee lo yode' " 
Nuff hebrew 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're still not in our mafia, why?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because if He doesn't "get" the awesomeness that is "The Mafia" he should be banned!
And so are you....
Banned that is. 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned cuz "anee lo yode' "
> Nuff hebrew
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because Babydoll should prove it.

Double ban because you speak gibberish, fool!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Babydoll should prove it.
> 
> Double ban because you speak gibberish, fool!

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning my perfection.


Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for questioning my perfection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody should mess with you 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for questioning my perfection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm so sorry, m'lady....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm so sorry, m'lady....

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my word (m'lady) 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stealing my word (m'lady)
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz pipsqueak said so.

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz pipsqueak said so.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because AWWWWWW


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because AWWWWWW

Click to collapse



Banned because you clearly do not understand the fact that this bird is fearless and is secretly "the hulk bird" be afraid.... Be very afraid
(pix later I will prove it)

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you clearly do not understand the fact that this bird is fearless and is secretly "the hulk bird" be afraid.... Be very afraid
> (pix later I will prove it)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because this long-ass car ride is killing me, I want to piss.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because this long-ass car ride is killing me, I want to piss.

Click to collapse



Banned for "no bathroom breaks"

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for "no bathroom breaks"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I won't use a public restroom.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I won't use a public restroom.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a "germaphobe"
Find a nice bush? Maybe?  

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being a "germaphobe"
> Find a nice bush? Maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can hold it.

But my ass seriously aches right now. Dear Lord.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I can hold it.
> 
> But my ass seriously aches right now. Dear Lord.

Click to collapse



Ass dont fail me now. Banned for improper fecal managment. :b join the mafia already!

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ass dont fail me now. Banned for improper fecal managment. :b join the mafia already!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have any Mafia blood, hell, I'm majority French Canadian....


----------



## E.Cadro (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned for posting after being banned!!!!

Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 25, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Banned for posting after being banned!!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for poor ban.

Also, I'M HOOOOOOOOME


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I don't have any Mafia blood, hell, I'm majority French Canadian....

Click to collapse



Banned because im irish-english and german.

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because im irish-english and german.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm Irish/Russian/Welsh/English
(so that makes me a commick with a cup of tea)


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because im irish-english and german.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of banananas and a premium app.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm back. Back from... wherever we got it from.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm back. Back from... wherever we got it from.

Click to collapse



Banned because we knew you'd be back....they always come back 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we knew you'd be back....they always come back
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for beng back from de sleeping...  Damn Cheapo hitman


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for beng back from de sleeping...  Damn Cheapo hitman

Click to collapse



Banned because I got four hours of sleep... ****ed my sleep schedule up so bad during break.

Twitch, how was your break?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I got four hours of sleep... ****ed my sleep schedule up so bad during break.
> 
> Twitch, how was your break?

Click to collapse



Damn Unlucky  Banned because We've got today off still, And friday, and the monday after that XD  Whole UK has


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn Unlucky  Banned because We've got today off still, And friday, and the monday after that XD  Whole UK has

Click to collapse




**** you ban.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned because I have to wake up at 530 for school and then work until midnight all week and we have state test this week :/





obsidianchao said:


> **** you ban.

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I have to wake up at 530 for school and then work until midnight all week and we have state test this week :/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I had to work today too. Fistbump.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I had to work today too. Fistbump.

Click to collapse



banned for working.... Its easter monday (thus Anzac Day in Australia) today


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned because I have no choice... it's not a public holiday here...


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have no choice... it's not a public holiday here...

Click to collapse



Banned from geometry class.

Three more ****ing hours... ugh.


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 25, 2011)

♥♀♂♣●•♬⌒ツ彡♡╰╮♪♩☆★∞¯`×º°´₭Ω€₤∅₡✘✔▓∝﹏︴∋Ξ∈∵εї⇜↭∽§‡⊥△▲▽▼◁◀▷▶◇☏☎◐◑♤♠♧♣☜☞⊙®※♨ⓠⓦⓔⓡⓣⓨⓤⓘⓞⓟⓛⓚⓙⓗⓖⓕⓓⓢⓐⓩⓧⓒⓥⓑⓝⓜ①②③④⑤⑥⑦⑧⑨⑩⑼⑺⑹⑸⑻⑶⑶⑵⑴∑µ∅≠∫℉℃~`|•√π÷×{}]£¢€°^\

✔✔✔✔✔✔✔✔✔ ☞☞☞☞☞☞☞ ⊙⊙⊙⊙⊙⊙⊙⊙ ▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶▶ ⓑⓐⓝⓝⓔⓓ ⓐⓛⓛ ⓐⓑⓞⓥⓔ ⓜe!!!!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 25, 2011)

**** off ban.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned for saying that to an alien speaking code


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for saying that to an alien speaking code

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm tired...I'm gonna sleep! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm tired...I'm gonna sleep!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because xda app did not work on my netbook after I busted my a$$ trying to get internet through bluetooth tether just because wifi doesn't work 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm tired...I'm gonna sleep!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 4 where you are?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's 4 where you are?

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing correct time, yet why does you still fail?! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing correct time, yet why does you still fail?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because Yes!!!!!!!!!  Double ban because I haven't failed in a while


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Yes!!!!!!!!!  Double ban because I haven't failed in a while

Click to collapse



Banned because you failed when getting that Nvidia instead of the ATI...like I suggested! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you failed when getting that Nvidia instead of the ATI...like I suggested!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not getting Nvidia   I havn't got anything yet but going ATI


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm not getting Nvidia   I havn't got anything yet but going ATI

Click to collapse



Banned because I like nvidia more than ati, its simply better 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I like nvidia more than ati, its simply better
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because Nvidia can get so hot it cooks steak 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I like nvidia more than ati, its simply better
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because my board doesn't support SLI, plus you have to have 2 cards for 3 screens, Plus a 6950 looks badass xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Nvidia can get so hot it cooks steak
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



*Banned* because thats a reason to go *for* Nvidia


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *Banned* because thats a reason to go *for* Nvidia

Click to collapse



Banned because cooking steak is good, just not on your video card, that's not safe haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because cooking steak is good, just not on your video card, that's not safe haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because lol, If I stick my old CPU cooler on my CPU I can get 90c when video encoding, Is that hot enough?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol, If I stick my old CPU cooler on my CPU I can get 90c when video encoding, Is that hot enough?

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to change the subject

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have to change the subject
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're all kinds of fail today. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're all kinds of fail today.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because there are more fails that I did not mention 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there are more fails that I did not mention
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because....that's sad  YOU HAVE THE CURSE! That explains EVERYTHING Maxey! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....that's sad  YOU HAVE THE CURSE! That explains EVERYTHING Maxey!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



 Banned because no, it's just babydoll messing with my brain with her telepathy skills 

Double banned because for some reason the word curse reminds me of escape the fate 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no, it's just babydoll messing with my brain with her telepathy skills
> 
> Double banned because for some reason the word curse reminds me of escape the fate
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't try and lay the blame on the doll 

Double banned because I wanna listen to Escape the Fate now 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't try and lay the blame on the doll
> 
> Double banned because I wanna listen to Escape the Fate now
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you brought the flood

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you brought the flood
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banged because the old ETF > than the new ETF 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banged because the old ETF > than the new ETF
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not banged 
Double banned for listening to screamo

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not banged
> Double banned for listening to screamo
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because swype makes me lol 

Double banned for listening to Hannah Montana. 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because swype makes me lol
> 
> Double banned for listening to Hannah Montana.
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because she's good 


Not!

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because she's good
> 
> 
> Not!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you used to think she was good!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because you used to think she was good!

Click to collapse



Banned for posting unedited picture of her 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned because that was edited......


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because that was edited......

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive use of disturbing imagery.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for excessive use of disturbing imagery.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm ****ting.

Again, yeah.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm ****ting.
> 
> Again, yeah.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm having my breakfast.


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm having my breakfast.

Click to collapse



Banged because I need to eat dinner

Swyped via my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

twiz0r said:


> Banged because I need to eat dinner
> 
> Swyped via my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO

Click to collapse



Banned because swype still makes me lulz 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because swype still makes me lulz
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because Swype gets better as you use it


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Swype gets better as you use it

Click to collapse



Banned because swype is like fine wine, it's bitter at first, but then you realize how awesome it is...then you get drunk and say stupid sh!t 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because swype is like fine wine, it's bitter at first, but then you realize how awesome it is...then you get drunk and say stupid sh!t
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for some drunk $#[email protected]+


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for some drunk $#[email protected]+

Click to collapse



Banned for too many $%&*+
:b

Sent from my ADR 6300 with the power of the energizer bunny.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for too many $%&*+
> :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR 6300 with the power of the energizer bunny.

Click to collapse



Banned because those are called characters haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned because I just told a girl, きみは美しいですね！

My friend told me how to say that. Gotta memorize it. "You are beautiful." Perfect way to score points.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I just told a girl, きみは美しいですね！
> 
> My friend told me how to say that. Gotta memorize it. "You are beautiful." Perfect way to score points.

Click to collapse



Banned because that actually means "I'm going to rape you at night." 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that actually means "I'm going to rape you at night."
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because...

...

...







... Well. Um. No.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it should be this:
あなたは非常に醜いです


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it should be this:
> あなたは非常に醜いです

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know any Japanese, or calligraphy


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because those are called characters haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz he was going for a word of the sh!+ variety and put too many characters in place. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of the energizer bunny.


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cuz he was going for a word of the sh!+ variety and put too many characters in place. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of the energizer bunny.

Click to collapse



Banned for killing two stones with one bird.

What's better than ten dead babies in a trash can?

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 26, 2011)

A night with your mom in bed? And banned for asking a question in the banning thread 





boborone said:


> Banned for killing two stones with one bird.
> 
> What's better than ten dead babies in a trash can?
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> A night with your mom in bed? And banned for asking a question in the banning thread
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for disgusting imagery.


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for disgusting imagery.

Click to collapse



Banned for a weak mind.

A One dead baby in ten trash cans.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## Emacore (Apr 26, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for a weak mind.
> 
> A One dead baby in ten trash cans.
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse





*
Banned for having captivate


@Motorola Milestone 2*


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2011)

Emacore said:


> *
> Banned for having captivate
> 
> 
> @Motorola Milestone 2*

Click to collapse



Banned for weak ban of the day

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for weak ban of the day
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



Ban of the day is mushroom soup. Take it or leave it.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban of the day is mushroom soup. Take it or leave it.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ill leave it thanks.  

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## muerteman (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned because GTFO


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because GTFO

Click to collapse



Banned because thats not a nice way to end my awesome day. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because thats not a nice way to end my awesome day. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because it is. Take it as an instruction, one word at a time. That's absolutely awesome.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is. Take it as an instruction, one word at a time. That's absolutely awesome.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me run out of reasons

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned for running with scissors.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for running with scissors.

Click to collapse



Banned because its perfectly safe when you have the blades pointed to your eyes 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## lordxentris (Apr 26, 2011)

Ban them all


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

lordxentris said:


> Ban them all

Click to collapse



Banning the pokefan.


----------



## janisarian (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned for banning banners..


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

janisarian said:


> Banned for banning banners..

Click to collapse



Banned for banning banners for banning banners

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning banners for banning banners
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because banners are something completely different :rollseyes:

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because banners are something completely different :rollseyes:
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned because banning banners for being banners will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only cause XDA to implode upon itself.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because banners are something completely different :rollseyes:
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned for the wrong usage of the roll eye emoticon

its  (without an S)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because banning banners for being banners will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only result in getting yourself banned, which means your ban would  be null and void, but since you are banned for your ban to be null and  void, it means that your retroactive bannation of yourself is in itself  null and void, which means you can ban the banner, but it will only cause XDA to implode upon itself.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not gonna read all that


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not gonna read all that

Click to collapse



Banned because it could have gone to infinity.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it could have gone to infinity.

Click to collapse



top:
Console.WriteLine("Banned for using an infinity loop");
goto top;


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> top:
> Console.WriteLine("Banned for using an infinity loop");
> goto top;

Click to collapse



Banned for using code to cheat your way to infinite.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using code to cheat your way to infinite.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the easiest way


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's the easiest way

Click to collapse



Banned for making a statement that I'm forced to agree with.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making a statement that I'm forced to agree with.

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot my walkman at home and now I'm on the bus sitting alone and not listenening to pink floyd 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I forgot my walkman at home and now I'm on the bus sitting alone and not listenening to pink floyd
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because your pathetic attempt at editing has been foiled. Badly. 

Check the Mafia thread


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because your pathetic attempt at editing has been foiled. Badly.
> 
> Check the Mafia thread

Click to collapse



banned for mistaking threads


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for mistaking threads

Click to collapse



Banned because crossing threads is fun!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because crossing threads is fun!

Click to collapse



Banned for enjoying cross dressing  I had no clue Sakai....

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because crossing threads is fun!

Click to collapse



banned for using email notifications to make me fail


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for using email notifications to make me fail

Click to collapse



Banned because the fail is too epic. You couldn't escape from the universe when it decides you should fail that epically.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the fail is too epic. You couldn't escape from the universe when it decides you should fail that epically.

Click to collapse



Banned because you bullied the hell out of Husam, which just....makes my day 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you bullied the hell out of Husam, which just....makes my day
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no chance to survive make your time. For great justice.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you have no chance to survive make your time. For great justice.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the vengeance, I am the night, I am morbidly obese, I am Fat Man! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am the vengeance, I am the night, I am morbidly obese, I am Fat Man!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a perfect example of an american: fat, gamer.... 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a perfect example of an american: fat, gamer....
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because... yeah, I'm fat. I'M WORKING ON IT. SORT OF. MAYBE.


... In other news, I feel amazing~~


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because... yeah, I'm fat. I'M WORKING ON IT. SORT OF. MAYBE.
> 
> 
> ... In other news, I feel amazing~~

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody asked you about how you feel

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nobody asked you about how you feel
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



... *sobs* ban


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ... *sobs* ban

Click to collapse



Banned for a tiny ban

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a tiny ban
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I love your signature

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I love your signature
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Study hall ban.

So bored.

Pokemon time.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Study hall ban.
> 
> So bored.
> 
> Pokemon time.

Click to collapse



Banned because I hope that your teacher take your phone 

Jk, that would be horrible 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I hope that your teacher take your phone
> 
> Jk, that would be horrible
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Oh God, I would die.

Banned because I know where and when I'm allowed to use my phone!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Oh God, I would die.
> 
> Banned because I know where and when I'm allowed to use my phone!

Click to collapse



Banned because you use it when you're not 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you use it when you're not
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because, actually, no, I have a MASSIVE petrifying fear of losing this phone.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because, actually, no, I have a MASSIVE petrifying fear of losing this phone.

Click to collapse



Banned because welcome to the club 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because welcome to the club
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because the Gears 3 beta is amazing, and that's coming from someone who ****ing despised Gears 2 multiplayer.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because the Gears 3 beta is amazing, and that's coming from someone who ****ing despised Gears 2 multiplayer.

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying what gears is

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not saying what geers is
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because Gears of War...?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Gears of War...?

Click to collapse



Banned because it's been ages since I last played a real game 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's been ages since I last played a real game
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Sympathy ban.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Sympathy ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling others pain 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for feeling others pain
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you mean feeling for others... other wise... Woaah! Keep your hands to yourself


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I think you mean feeling for others... other wise... Woaah! Keep your hands to yourself

Click to collapse



Banned because WTF is wrong with people today, stop hating me 



Jk

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because WTF is wrong with people today, stop hating me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's everything hahha


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's everything hahha

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to go and kill ot 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have to go and kill ot
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I just flashed a new rom


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I just flashed a new rom
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't remember the last time I flashed

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't remember the last time I flashed
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse




Banned for amnesia. Double banned for not changing a Rom on your tp2 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for amnesia. Double banned for not changing a Rom on your tp2
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Geometry class ban!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Geometry class ban!

Click to collapse



Hey! I miss the toilet bans. Banned

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey! I miss the toilet bans. Banned
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for making me want to use the toilet 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me want to use the toilet
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I really have to piss and I refuse to use school toilets.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I really have to piss and I refuse to use school toilets.

Click to collapse



Banned cause i agree ban

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I really have to piss and I refuse to use school toilets.

Click to collapse



Banned because if there are toilets in the library (if it was huge) use them, cuz nobody goes there, so they are clean 
Tis what I do 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if there are toilets in the library (if it was huge) use them, cuz nobody goes there, so they are clean
> Tis what I do
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because this library sucks. :'(


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because this library sucks. :'(

Click to collapse



Banned because you should sneak into the teachers room 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Davixxa (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should sneak into the teachers room
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned Because of you dont develop roms.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

ServerBoost100 said:


> Banned Because of you dont develop roms.

Click to collapse



Banned because I used to develop my own once

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I used to develop my own once
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because saame.. But they were private


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because saame.. But they were private

Click to collapse



Banned because people does better job than us 
Also mine was full with warez 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people does better job than us
> Also mine was full with warez
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because that would get you banned

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people does better job than us
> Also mine was full with warez
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



hahaha Mine had a lil in xD Yeah.. It's easier to let other people do it  I change mine around a lil sometimes but eh xD


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha Mine had a lil in xD Yeah.. It's easier to let other people do it  I change mine around a lil sometimes but eh xD

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because damn! Is his the real thread or not?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because damn! Is his the real thread or not?

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking any thread other than ones created by a Mafia member matters! 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking any thread other than ones created by a Mafia member matter!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because Haha We need a mafia 3 word story


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Haha We need a mafia 3 word story

Click to collapse



Banned because the 3 word story is mostly mafia. Double ban because we need a mod/admin in our ranks

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because the 3 word story is mostly mafia. Double ban because we need a mod/admin in our ranks
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned cause I shall try. I'm friends with NotATreoFan and we live in the same town.  

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause I shall try. I'm friends with NotATreoFan and we live in the same town.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



In which section is he mod?(currently on xda app, so I can't check)


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> In which section is he mod?(currently on xda app, so I can't check)
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because you can check, just find his profile 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not knowing who NATF is..
> Double ban for not realizing that he has the power to do things most people only dreamed of

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think he can accomplish what I dream of.... We're not going any further than that haha Hey M_T_M! 

Edit: THAT VIDEO IS HILARIOUS! 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't think he can accomplish what I dream of.... We're not going any further than that haha Hey M_T_M!
> 
> Edit: THAT VIDEO IS HILARIOUS!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont know what requirements a mod would have to meet

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because i dont know what requirements a mod would have to meet
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because being a mod is a thankless job. Just look at Dan.... You try moderating THAT. 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because being a mod is a thankless job. Just look at Dan.... You try moderating THAT.
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd ban Dan


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'd ban Dan

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing with me, neighbor... 
Dan is bad. Bad, bad Dan.
(He wants me to video me slapping Sparky in da head)

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'd ban Dan

Click to collapse



I agree. Only a day at a time though










Banned cause i agree

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I agree. Only a day at a time though
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning(I saw the edit) 

Cheater.. 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not banning(I saw the edit)
> 
> Cheater..
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Banned cause i forgot what f$%#@+ thread i was in

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i forgot what f$%#@+ thread i was in
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because there are no openings for mod positions as of right now


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there are no openings for mod positions as of right now

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to deal with the likes of Dan....
Why would you want to do that?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for wanting to deal with the likes of Dan....
> Why would you want to do that?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned for nit seeing the joy in that

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for nit seeing the joy in that
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having eyes

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having eyes
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned cuz....well, you know. 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz....well, you know.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because excessive telepathy almost destroyed my brain yesterday and made me full of fail 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz....well, you know.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because...Pikachu approves


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...Pikachu approves

Click to collapse



Banned because Pipsqueak beat Pikachu up. Didn't you hear?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because excessive telepathy almost destroyed my brain yesterday and made me full of fail
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what you get for not wearing your tinfoil hat when I'm working!

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because Pipsqueak beat Pikachu up. Didn't you hear?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because I now must kick your bird, I apologize but it is the right thing to do


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I now must kick your bird, I apologize but it is the right thing to do

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you will lose your foot and won't be able to do those awesome ninja moves. Pipsqueak bites!

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because that's what you get for not wearing your tinfoil hat when I'm working!
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because you were the one who told me that ur tin foil proof

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you were the one who told me that ur tin foil proof
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Well, banned for interfering with my evil plans using telepathy... Still it should afford you SOME protection...

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you were the one who told me that ur tin foil proof
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because her unlimited data plan just capped so the mind reading won't work correctly if there is interference like tin foil 

@Babydoll, I'll wear steel toe boots


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, banned for interfering with my evil plans using telepathy... Still it should afford you SOME protection...
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because I was wearing this hat the whole day if that what you mean 






10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was wearing this hat the whole day if that what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for THAT hat 
JK  

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because her unlimited data plan just capped so the mind reading won't work correctly if there is interference like tin foil
> 
> @Babydoll, I'll wear steel toe boots

Click to collapse



Banned because my data plan is UNCAPPABLE! (is that even a word?)
Edit: Twitch: not good enough, this IS PIPSQUEAK we are talking about...
Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for THAT hat
> JK
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the best protection from you 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's the best protection from you
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because NO ONE is safe from me!   

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because NO ONE is safe from me!
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Except me. My hair protects meh

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because NO ONE is safe from me!
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because omg you're right 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned because I have to use Button Savior because my hardware keys are broken 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because I have to use Button Savior because my hardware keys are broken
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned for improper button pressing. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because I have to use Button Savior because my hardware keys are broken
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called the reset button 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for improper button pressing. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep popping out of nowhere 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's called the reset button
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for giving advice.
Even in jest.
Watt: Wrong! Nothing can protect you from my all powerful telepathy
(just ask Husam)



Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for giving advice.
> Even in jest.
> Watt: Wrong! Nothing can protect you from my all powerful telepathy
> (just ask Husam)
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because not even a 10 inches thick lead and concrete wall 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because not even a 10 inches thick lead and concrete wall
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



How about a 2m Pb wall
Edit: forgot to. ban. Again .
iSleep go now bye
[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for giving advice.
> Even in jest.
> Watt: Wrong! Nothing can protect you from my all powerful telepathy
> (just ask Husam)
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I am safe from your telepathy, I lack a mind for I am just a simple fruit 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How about a 2m Pb wall
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because....
No. No one is safe from my power of telepathic spam!

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How about a 2m Pb wall
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Useless, she's strong I tell you

Banned for forgetting to ban

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Chandelure (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How about a 2m Pb wall
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because your post is # 11385.
Post number 11385 must NEVER GO OFF TOPIC.

God damn it, by the time I posted, like 3 other people already had...


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Chandelure said:


> Banned because your post is # 11385.
> Post number 11385 must NEVER GO OFF TOPIC.
> 
> God damn it, by the time I posted, like 3 other people already had...

Click to collapse



Haha Banned for not being quick enough...being slow isn't always the best thing 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Haha Banned for not being quick enough...being slow isn't always the best thing
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because people talk in a loud and slow way with him 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people talk in a loud and slow way with him
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because they do that with me too...

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because they do that with me too...
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for making people talk to you like that 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because they do that with me too...
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



BBBAAAAAANNNNNDDDD CAAAAANN YOOOUUU UNDERSTAAAAAANND?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for making people talk to you like that
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because it gets boring having normal conversation! We must scream! AND YELL! AND KUNG FU FIGHT! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it gets boring having normal conversation! We must scream! AND YELL! AND KUNG FU FIGHT!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because speaking about kung fu, where is ipanda?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because speaking about kung fu, where is ipanda?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up good questions, maybe Poland? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for bringing up good questions, maybe Poland?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for lolpoland


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for bringing up good questions, maybe Poland?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because he and jam live 10 minutes away from each other (f***ed up grammer I know)

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he and jam live 10 minutes away from each other (f***ed up grammer I know)
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing that!

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for knowing that!
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're high and we're not, give us some dope 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're high and we're not, give us some dope
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I didn't ask for it they GAVE it to me.
 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I didn't ask for it they GAVE it to me.
> 
> Edit: drugs are bad. (unless your in da hospital)
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse





Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I didn't ask for it they GAVE it to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned for double posting

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## sotiris82 (Apr 27, 2011)

banned because you are awesome and I am not

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for double posting
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for blaming me for that 
It was vBulletin's fault. 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

sotiris82 said:


> banned because you are awesome and I am not
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm stunned 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm stunned
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for letting yourself be stunned by that. (or pretty much anything, in OT)

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for letting yourself be stunned by that. (or pretty much anything, in OT)
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the first time I ever hear that 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is the first time I ever hear that
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because you, the king of ban, should know better!

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you, the king of ban, should know better!
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you should use betta battery managment

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cuz you should use betta battery managment
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning your queen / dictator / monarch / overlady!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for banning your queen / dictator / monarch / overlady!

Click to collapse



Banned because Babydoll isn't the queen/anything like that. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Babydoll isn't the queen/anything like that.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Oh yeah? Tell that to her face. *runs and hides from BD wrath*


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Oh yeah? Tell that to her face. *runs and hides from BD wrath*

Click to collapse



Banned because BD don't scare me! Haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because BD don't scare me! Haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because her canary should.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because her canary should.

Click to collapse



Bannned cause ill deal with that like i deal with every other bird. Benedryl

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bannned cause ill deal with that like i deal with every other bird. Benedryl
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse





 Another ban from the ****ter~~


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Another ban from the ****ter~~

Click to collapse



You should get that checked

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You should get that checked
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being concerned, maybe he eats a lot of partially cooked meats  

@Obsidian, the bird doesn't scare me! My cat is fat for a reason 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being concerned, maybe he eats a lot of partially cooked meats
> 
> @Obsidian, the bird doesn't scare me! My cat is fat for a reason
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



All your ban is belong to us. Make your time for great justice.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> All your ban is belong to us. Make your time for great justice.

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting Zero Wing. That game was ****.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for quoting Zero Wing. That game was ****.

Click to collapse



Banned because I never played the game. Lulz.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I never played the game. Lulz.

Click to collapse



I lost teh game damnit

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I lost teh game damnit
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned.

Just banned, ************.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned.
> 
> Just banned, ************.

Click to collapse



Banned for usage of uncensored profanity, you rucking fetard.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned becUse I got off work a hour early





sakai4eva said:


> Banned for usage of uncensored profanity, you rucking fetard.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned becUse I got off work a hour early
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for lazing off. Good for you


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for lazing off. Good for you

Click to collapse



Vanned causebim trying to make an htc_ime keyboard worth using and thier site speeds blow donkey balls

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned because I from finally got a sig for my.vibrant haha





watt9493 said:


> Vanned causebim trying to make an htc_ime keyboard worth using and thier site speeds blow donkey balls
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse





Sent because,im chief slapahoe from the pimpabitch tribe


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I from finally got a sig for my.vibrant haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sent because,im chief slapahoe from the pimpabitch tribe

Click to collapse



Banned because mods are gonna wanna talk to you soon, private like.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because mods are gonna wanna talk to you soon, private like.

Click to collapse



Banned cause i owe tmobile 281$. -_-

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i owe tmobile 281$. -_-
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you will soon be with no mobile

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you will soon be with no mobile
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Bonerban? Totally.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you will soon be with no mobile
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because its already oaid and im not even with them anymore. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Bonerban? Totally.

Click to collapse



Lawnmower ban? I went there.

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Lawnmower ban? I went there.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



...

...

...

Um... ban.


----------



## The El Guapo (Apr 27, 2011)

El ban"o" to everybody"o"....spanglish ban. Did I win the game now? 




obsidianchao said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> El ban"o" to everybody"o"....spanglish ban. Did I win the game now?

Click to collapse



Banned cause you never win the game. 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned for talking about the game


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for talking about the game

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't play the game.

Also, I'm pantsless.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I don't play the game.
> 
> Also, I'm pantsless.

Click to collapse



Banned because your american, Do you mean trouserless?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because your american, Do you mean trouserless?

Click to collapse



Banned for always be limey

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## The El Guapo (Apr 27, 2011)

I ban thee for ye 'ol reason posted beyond thee 



husam666 said:


> Banned for always be limey
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> I ban thee for ye 'ol reason posted beyond thee

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a fake profile

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a fake profile
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I can so I will!


Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I can so I will!
> 
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because don't you dare!

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because don't you dare!
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned. Too late! I did it again....

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Too late! I did it again....
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a copybird 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a copybird
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because your a bad bird!   (and Pipsqueak told me too)

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because your a bad bird!   (and Pipsqueak told me too)
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a dominatrix. XD


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned because sakai is leaving....

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because sakai is leaving....
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because that's why I was going to ban him 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's why I was going to ban him
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for being predictable 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being predictable
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for being just as predictable as I.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's why I was going to ban him
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for being beaten to a ban!
(say that three times fast)
I expect you to be quicker than that, nana. 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being just as predictable as I.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because then you'll be unpredictable to the limit which you're not, but I am 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being beaten to a ban!
> (say that three times fast)
> I expect you to be quicker than that, nana.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sulking, I type slowly when I'm sad 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

> > Banned for being beaten to a ban!
> > (say that three times fast)
> > I expect you to be quicker than that, nana.
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned because you always type slowly

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always type slowly
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for challenging me! How do you possibly know how fast I'm typing.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for challenging me! How do you possibly know how fast I'm typing.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because I have my contacts 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have my contacts
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for spilling secrets.


Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned for the brick

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for the brick
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because she's building 'the wall'

All in all you're just another brick in the wall

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for the brick
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned.... Or my brick will find you 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because she's building 'the wall'
> 
> All in all you're just another brick in the wall
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for belittling "The Beatin' Brick"

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned.... Or my brick will find you
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I like pink Floyd . Don't you?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for belittling "The Beatin' Brick"
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't need no education goddammit 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we don't need no education goddammit
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



True! Viva la revolution (sorry I know there are supposed to be accents there but what can I say, I'm american)
Banned with banhammer then....

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> True! Viva la revolution (sorry I know there are supposed to be accents there but what can I say, I'm american)
> Banned with banhammer then....
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



No. Banned with your banbrick 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No. Banned with your banbrick
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because freedom has arrrived 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because freedom has arrrived
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



What? Are you freed from bd's telepathetic field? If so banned for that

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What? Are you freed from bd's telepathetic field? If so banned for that
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because I hope so 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## coupetastic-droid (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What? Are you freed from bd's telepathetic field? If so banned for that
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you did not start your sentence with "banned because".


Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

coupetastic-droid said:


> Banned because you did not start your sentence with "banned because".
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because that was a pointless ban.


Happy now?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

coupetastic-droid said:


> Banned because you did not start your sentence with "banned because".
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Being a noob banned for that

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I hope so
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because no one is free from my telepathic control
(except @Twitch..


.............for now...) 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because no one is free from my telepathic control
> (except @Twitch..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being overconfident

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being overconfident
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because the voodoo doll you bought for her won't work 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because the voodoo doll you bought for her won't work
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



banned for knowing my secret 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because no one is free from my telepathic control
> (except @Twitch..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause i am free from it and you know it!
O yeah. BANHAMMER!

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i am free from it and you know it!
> O yeah. BANHAMMER!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Banned for destroying my umbrella 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned for being wrong

Beatin' brick> banhammer

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being wrong
> 
> Beatin' brick> banhammer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay! Now I'm gonna beat you with pyrokinesis . Banned because I'm gonna melt that brick

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being wrong
> 
> Beatin' brick> banhammer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the computer is creeping me out, it's beeping (lost the series style) and noone touched it in the past 3 hours 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the computer is creeping me out, it's beeping (lost the series style) and noone touched it in the past 3 hours
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you have incurred my wrath!
Be afraid...be very afraid! 

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you have incurred my wrath!
> Be afraid...be very afraid!
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you made sparky mad
Did you feed him eggs?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you made sparky mad
> Did you feed him eggs?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Nooooooo. No.
Banned for thinking that.

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nooooooo. No.
> Banned for thinking that.
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I also thought that.

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I also thought that.
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because it the only reason 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it the only reason
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because again..... Nooooooo. Wrong!!
 Sparky is mad cuz Sparky is bad and, got yelled at.... 
Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because again..... Nooooooo. Wrong!!
> Sparky is mad cuz Sparky is bad and, got yelled at....
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you did it admit it 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because again..... Nooooooo. Wrong!!
> Sparky is mad cuz Sparky is bad and, got yelled at....
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



 banned

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you did it admit it
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for banning babydoll!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned for banning babydoll!

Click to collapse



Awwwwwww. Thanks Llama
Unfortunately, I must (according to the rules) BAN YOU! SO....BAM!
Banned. There ya have it.

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Awwwwwww. Thanks Llama
> Unfortunately, I must (according to the rules) BAN YOU! SO....BAM!
> Banned. There ya have it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you had no choice.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because you had no choice.

Click to collapse



Banned because I ban her to save her from other people who are after her just because she's a girl, but apparently she forgot

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because you had no choice.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored. Wake me up if we face a mod ambush

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because you had no choice.

Click to collapse



Back atcha ban!

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Back atcha ban!
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for being cooler than me.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being cooler than me.

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to catchy stupid songs on the radio

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for listening to catchy stupid songs on the radio
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned. Dude, just.... Banned. : rolleyes:
(I happen to like listening to the radio  

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Dude, just.... Banned. : rolleyes:
> (I happen to like listening to the radio
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting a parenthesis~~


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for forgetting a parenthesis~~

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting me.
(Damn vBulletin)
Happy now?

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for correcting me.
> (Damn vBulletin)
> Happy now?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sorry, m'lady. Won't happen again, m'lady. Please don't sick the canary on me, m'lady.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm sorry, m'lady. Won't happen again, m'lady. Please don't sick the canary on me, m'lady.

Click to collapse



Banned for being scared of the bird. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being scared of the bird.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned from the ****ter, just for you, buddy!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned from the ****ter, just for you, buddy!

Click to collapse



Banned cause this guy said so

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned from the ****ter, just for you, buddy!

Click to collapse



Banned because you crap way too often! You need to get those bowels checked out. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you crap way too often! You need to get those bowels checked out.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Dude... once a day. Sometimes twice. And on XDA almost every time!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Dude... once a day. Sometimes twice. And on XDA almost every time!

Click to collapse



Banned for having ridiculously scheduled poops! Haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having ridiculously scheduled poops! Haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Yep. Every day before I get a shower.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Yep. Every day before I get a shower.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling Pipsqueak a canary... She's a parakeet!
And now.... She's mad!

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for calling Pipsqueak a canary... She's a parakeet!
> And now.... She's mad!
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm so sorry. *cries*


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm so sorry. *cries*

Click to collapse



Banned cause pipsqueak gon peck yo eyes out

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## rr5678 (Apr 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause pipsqueak gon peck yo eyes out
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



sneak into the room ban.

Who you callin' pipsqueak?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> sneak into the room ban.
> 
> Who you callin' pipsqueak?

Click to collapse



Banned because it's her bird

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Scabes24 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's her bird
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a bird..


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because you're a bird..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because you may not be a bird, but you're definitely flying high  haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you may not be a bird, but you're definitely flying high  haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone wants to get high 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everyone wants to get high
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not true, don't falsify info! I don't  Drunk? Sure. High? Nah 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because yes 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because yes
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned because no? Haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because no? Haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because I was replying to husam.

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because I was replying to husam.
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned because your post changes nothing  Besides the lack of that post beforehand 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your post changes nothing  Besides the lack of that post beforehand
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



This is my signature haha  Banned for not realising that. 
Also banned because I was making fun of Apple.

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> This is my signature haha  Banned for not realising that.
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that I knew that  I just decided to address it just now.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not realizing that I knew that  I just decided to address it just now.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for pretending 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for pretending
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't pretend, I think, and it happens. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't pretend, I think, and it happens.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for being Chuck Norris

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for being Chuck Norris
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to kill you now, no one was supposed to know....

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have to kill you now, no one was supposed to know....
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because what are you gonna do? Shoot me through the screen? 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because what are you gonna do? Shoot me through the screen?
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned for not grasping who I am...I'm just going to smell you bleed, then you shall be dead 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not grasping who I am...I'm just going to smell you bleed, then you shall be dead
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're just a banana... You can't do anything 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because you're just a banana... You can't do anything
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banded because if I can't do anything how am I sending this post? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banded because if I can't do anything how am I sending this post?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not actually you sending this  

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because it's not actually you sending this
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned because microsoft is using app development to advertise wp7 in the middle east.

Double banned because people here are stupid and the project will fail as usual

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because microsoft is using app development to advertise wp7 in the middle east.
> 
> Double banned because people here are stupid and the project will fail as usual
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining what project you're talking about...divulge the info! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not explaining what project you're talking about...divulge the info!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for not visiting www.meawp7challenge.com

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not visiting www.meawp7challenge.com
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Lmao Banned because we all know that's gonna fail, as much as some supporters of WP7 like to believe, they have poop app development.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because I have to go. Bye.

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because I have to go. Bye.
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Good bye ban 
@dev IKR 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Good bye ban
> @dev IKR
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread has lasted a lot longer than I expected it to 

Double banned because I need to print my assignment but the only working printer is on the locked computer in my living room! 

Tripled banned because I'm bringing sexy back haha


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I agree haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



This is post 8008 of the ban thread, pure awesomeness in a bottle


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> This is post 8008 of the ban thread, pure awesomeness in a bottle

Click to collapse



Banned for using sexy number

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using sexy number
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because for some reason I actually feel wide awake  I only had 1 hour and 30 minutes of sleep this entire day and I had dinner at 3 am haha


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because for some reason I actually feel wide awake  I only had 1 hour and 30 minutes of sleep this entire day and I had dinner at 3 am haha

Click to collapse



Banned for writing the story of my life 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for writing the story of my life
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because you NEVER get sleep, that explains why you're so skinny (malnutrition) haha jk LD


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you NEVER get sleep, that explains why you're so skinny (malnutrition) haha jk LD

Click to collapse



Lol, good point
Banned for reminding me of good points 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol, good point
> Banned for reminding me of good points
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me about it  I actually forgot about the thread...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reminding me about it  I actually forgot about the thread...

Click to collapse



Banned for not good pointing me 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not good pointing me
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Good point, I forgot haha

Banned for banning in the Gli Sviluppatori thread!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good point, I forgot haha
> 
> Banned for banning in the Gli Sviluppatori thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because I was mixed up lol

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was mixed up lol
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish I wasn't wearing pants.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I wish I wasn't wearing pants.

Click to collapse



Banned for the odd wish, are you sure you're christian? Haha 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the odd wish, are you sure you're christian? Haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd like to be at home, not wearing pants, comfortable, playing the Gears 3 beta.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'd like to be at home, not wearing pants, comfortable, playing the Gears 3 beta.

Click to collapse



Banned because I imagine everything I hear/read, now thax for the nightmares 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I imagine everything I hear/read, now thax for the nightmares
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I apologize.

Double ban because I love the current fashion, there's a ****ton of eye candy here!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I apologize.
> 
> Double ban because I love the current fashion, there's a ****ton of eye candy here!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to make me feel better 

Thx for that 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to make me feel better
> 
> Thx for that
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not, I'm just surprised at the amount of hotness spreading in this school. ._.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm not, I'm just surprised at the amount of hotness spreading in this school. ._.

Click to collapse



Banned because you sound like a blonde cheerleader 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you sound like a blonde cheerleader
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm huuuuuuuungryyyyyyyyyy


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm huuuuuuuungryyyyyyyyyy

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not eating
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because an hour until lunch (aka science class).


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because an hour until lunch (aka science class).

Click to collapse



Banned for having the nerves to xda furing whatever class you're in and not having the nerves to eat in it

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having the nerves to xda furing whatever class you're in and not having the nerves to eat in it
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Study hall. I forgot my lunch. ;-;

Sad face ban!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Study hall. I forgot my lunch. ;-;
> 
> Sad face ban!

Click to collapse



Go buy some ban

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Go buy some ban
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I'm poor ban.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I'm poor ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for making bullies steal your money

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making bullies steal your money
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Yes, bullies steal money from the 6'3" tall ************.

Banned for stupidity


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Yes, bullies steal money from the 6'3" tall ************.
> 
> Banned for stupidity

Click to collapse



Banned for not watching transformers for the 4th time

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## HomerSimpson07 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not watching transformers for the 4th time
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



banned for not wanting new members to post their first 10 posts in the off-topic section!

btw: 10th post!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

HomerSimpson07 said:


> banned for not wanting new members to post their first 10 posts in the off-topic section!
> 
> btw: 10th post!

Click to collapse



Banned because the 10 limit should exist, way too much spam.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because the 10 limit should exist, way too much spam.

Click to collapse



Banned because I liked that simpson dude, pay a visit some time 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I liked that simpson dude, pay a visit some time
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hurt.....


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because i want a taco





MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm hurt.....

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because i want a taco
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT wanting a steak.
Steak> Taco (unless it's a steak taco, that's a win-win situation)

Sparky is in the doghouse! Bad,  bad Sparky! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for NOT wanting a steak.
> Steak> Taco (unless it's a steak taco, that's a win-win situation)
> 
> Sparky is in the doghouse! Bad,  bad Sparky!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz I'm in the mood for pasta.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned 'cuz I'm in the mood for pasta.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I had pasta for lunch 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Apr 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I had pasta for lunch
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I also had pasta. COPYCAT!


Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned because I also had pasta. COPYCAT!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm suspecting that you have something to do with alanrocks

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I'm suspecting that you have something to do with alanrocks
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being paranoid

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being paranoid
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I arrived from the dead! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I arrived from the dead!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for being eaten and sh!t  

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being eaten and sh!t
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think I've been eaten 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't think I've been eaten
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because how would you know, you've been awake for more than 24hours, I bet you are reading posts 10 times before you get anything

Here's a good song for you:
Go to sleep
Go to sleep
Go to sleep dear baby (no homo)
Go to sleep

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned because I also had pasta. COPYCAT!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for eating pasta!!!  You MONSTER!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because how would you know, you've been awake for more than 24hours, I bet you are reading posts 10 times before you get anything
> 
> Here's a good song for you:
> Go to sleep
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm actually a lot more thorough when I'm getting sleepy. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm actually a lot more thorough when I'm getting sleepy.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for
Lulubi(don't know how it's written) and good night
With roses delight
Those blue eyes close tight
Something something something
Lay thee down
Now and rest
With something be blessed

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not banning me

Click to collapse



Sorry ban, I did not see it
I was busy making twitch go to sleep and miss his bus stop 

Double banned because I was wondering about your finger and looks like you ate it 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sorry ban, I did not see it
> I was busy making twitch go to sleep and miss his bus stop
> 
> Double banned because I was wondering about your finger and looks like you ate it
> ...

Click to collapse



Baned because hahah What finger, And apology accepted ban


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Baned because hahah What finger, And apology accepted ban

Click to collapse



Edit: banned for making me fail 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Edit: banned for making me fail
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because.... Curse??


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because.... Curse??

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because maybe
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd forgotten about that


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'd forgotten about that

Click to collapse



Banned because we all are failing a lot lately 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we all are failing a lot lately
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because the mafia never fails

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because the mafia never fails
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for failing

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for failing
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for being mean


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being mean
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting 10posts for off topic


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being mean
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being grandmother f***er, lol @american pie3 - american wedding 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because thats not on UK tv 


husam666 said:


> Banned for being grandmother f***er, lol @american pie3 - american wedding
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because thats not on UK tv
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not having arabian satellite channels 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not having arabian satellite channels
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for having them


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having them

Click to collapse



Banned because the only uk channel we have is bbc world news (that is boring side of uk )

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the only uk channel we have is bbc world news (that is boring side of uk )
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't even know if I have that   : cool:


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I don't even know if I have that   : cool:

Click to collapse



Banned because they are showing the trailer of rio (movie and not on bbc ) and I just remembered bd 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## rr5678 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they are showing the trailer of rio (movie and not on bbc ) and I just remembered bd
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



trollface ban


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> trollface ban

Click to collapse



I'm pooping ban haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 29, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> trollface ban

Click to collapse



Banned for using a no longer funny meme.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for using a no longer funny meme.

Click to collapse



Banned because even after 7 months, my girlfriend still tripps balls when she sees that picture

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because even after 7 months, my girlfriend still tripps balls when she sees that picture
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're girlfriend is easily amused. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're girlfriend is easily amused.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned cause i wish it wasnt so easy

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i wish it wasnt so easy
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Banned because she's easy? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## billbowers (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for 1162 pages of bans

Sent from the hidden underground command bunker.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

billbowers said:


> Banned for 1162 pages of bans
> 
> Sent from the hidden underground command bunker.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll go bomb the bunker hidden underground  Then I'll go take all your secret snacks! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because she's easy?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that. And banned cause she can entertain herself with a piece of string and a dead cellphone. -__-

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for saying that. And banned cause she can entertain herself with a piece of string and a dead cellphone. -__-
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Banned because it makes you laugh and you know it.  Double banned because she's like a special child  That's a keeper haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it makes you laugh and you know it.  Double banned because she's like a special child  That's a keeper haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



All of these are facts.




















DRIFTING MUSTANG BAN! 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> All of these are facts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BURNING CORVETTE BAN! 







-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> BURNING CORVETTE BAN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause that made my heart grow about 4 sizes. Lol. I fuc*-$ hate chevy!

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause that made my heart grow about 4 sizes. Lol. I fuc*-$ hate chevy!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think it's normal that your heart is growing 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't think it's normal that your heart is growing
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Im kinda like the grinch. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im kinda like the grinch. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can tell, you hate corvettes 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can tell, you hate corvettes
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned cause chevy is the devil in my eyes. Ive worked more hours on my moms 04 trailpooper(blazer) then i have on my 94 explorer. So yeah. 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause chevy is the devil in my eyes. Ive worked more hours on my moms 04 trailpooper(blazer) then i have on my 94 explorer. So yeah.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have poor motor skills.... haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have poor motor skills.... haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned cause every man should at least know how to change oil by the age of 14. And swap engines by 17. 

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause every man should at least know how to change oil by the age of 14. And swap engines by 17.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can change oil but I can't swap an engine. Whateves haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## rr5678 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can change oil but I can't swap an engine. Whateves haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because not swapping her engine won't give her any satisfaction


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because not swapping her engine won't give her any satisfaction

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't see the innuendo....like...I do, but I don't know haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't see the innuendo....like...I do, but I don't know haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned cause im in the same boat.

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for following the rules
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Ban b/c I said so

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Drzfr3shboialex said:


> Ban b/c I said so
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not being creative enough

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being creative enough
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because your ban is 1 day late

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned because it doesn't matter.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned because yours is on time


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because your ban is 1 day late
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not too late it's never too late.

TRIPLE BAN COMBO! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned cause you fell in the trap

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you fell in the trap
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because the royal wedding is on tv 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you fell in the trap
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because 







-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for lulz


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lulz
> 
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for lulzing by yourself....that's just weird 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for lulzing by yourself....that's just weird
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm crazy 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned bacuse laugh under long zebras


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned bacuse laugh under long zebras

Click to collapse



Banned because that wedding is driving you insane

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that wedding is driving you insane
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I acidently thanked you


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I acidently thanked you

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody thanks me 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because nobody thanks me
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being unthanked


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I acidently thanked you

Click to collapse



You **********	*************	***********	*********	*	*****	**	**	********	**	**	**	*******	****	*****	**********	***********	****	**********= 
Banned for being that, sry dexter have to ignore you

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You **********	*************	***********	*********	*	*****	**	**	********	**	**	**	*******	****	*****	**********	***********	****	**********=
> Banned for being that, sry dexter have to ignore you
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because sorry!  By anychance did you want to kep the 69


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because sorry!  By anychance did you want to kep the 69

Click to collapse



Banned because no lol, I will eventually need more thanks to look cooler 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no lol, I will eventually need more thanks to look cooler
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because the xda app doesn't have a thank button

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because the xda app doesn't have a thank button
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I know, I expected it to be in the latest update, but no

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know, I expected it to be in the latest update, but no
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



banned because I'm hngry


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because I'm hngry

Click to collapse



Banned because I just ate 
Double banned for xdaing while you're in the royal wedding, where are your manners 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just ate
> Double banned for xdaing while you're in the royal wedding, where are your manners
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I aaaaaaaaache


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the royal wedding is on tv
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not at the royal wedding

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I aaaaaaaaache

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a pain killer

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not using a pain killer
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish I thought of that before I came to school!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I wish I thought of that before I came to school!

Click to collapse



Banned for not going to the nurse 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not going to the nurse
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned cause school nurses blow

Sent from my ADR6300 in memoriam of sakai4eva.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for two reasons:

A) School Nurses didn't ever "Blow" for me... 

B) Last day of my job and since I can't Ban my company - I Ban You!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for two reasons:
> 
> A) School Nurses didn't ever "Blow" for me...
> 
> B) Last day of my job and since I can't Ban my company - I Ban You!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the best time to say whatever you want to your boss

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Garhu (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's the best time to say whatever you want to your boss
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse




Banned because working while its sunny outside makes not sense.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Garhu said:


> Banned because working while its sunny outside makes not sense.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are working and I'm going to a concert in a few 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are working and I'm going to a concert in a few
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because you are going to assassinate the royal couple when they visit


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you are going to assassinate the royal couple when they visit

Click to collapse



Banned because I will use a crowbar

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## zeros1x (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned because I can 

Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

zeros1x said:


> Banned because I can
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't. Really.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you can't. Really.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned because you can can the canary in the can with the canners.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you can can the canary in the can with the canners.

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot the canines 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 29, 2011)

Alright, banned because the I can con the canines into canning the canaries in the cannery, with a can of can-can juice, while caning the cantaloupes.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you forgot the canines
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Canban. From the can. I really had to go, despite school toilet fouls.


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Apr 29, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Canban. From the can. I really had to go, despite school toilet fouls.

Click to collapse



Banned for being like that guy in the Sprint commercials...


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 29, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for being like that guy in the Sprint commercials...

Click to collapse



Banned because Billy Jean just came on the radio!

Billy Jean is not my lover~~


----------



## rr5678 (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't see the innuendo....like...I do, but I don't know haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



That's the point. You're not supposed to get it 


obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Billy Jean just came on the radio!
> 
> Billy Jean is not my lover~~

Click to collapse



Banned because she should be


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> That's the point. You're not supposed to get it
> 
> 
> Banned because she should be

Click to collapse



Banned for a song related ban. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for a song related ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because MJ is dead, I killed him....

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because MJ is dead, I killed him....
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for using your ninja powers for EVIL!  

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for using your ninja powers for EVIL!
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to ****. Hrm.


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I need to ****. Hrm.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a Mortal Kombat 9 tournament tomorrow and im not ready for it smh.

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 30, 2011)

knowledge561 said:


> Banned because I have a Mortal Kombat 9 tournament tomorrow and im not ready for it smh.
> 
> Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!

Click to collapse



Ooh, ****. Who's your main?


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Ooh, ****. Who's your main?

Click to collapse



Ermac and Noob Saibot. Havent been playing it since psn being down for like a week+

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 30, 2011)

knowledge561 said:


> Ermac and Noob Saibot. Havent been playing it since psn being down for like a week+
> 
> Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!

Click to collapse



Ooh. Been wanting the game, but always been **** at fighters and stuff.

Also, banned because I love this song (and normally hate rap, but this is written amazing) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHBCa8e7X94&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Ooh. Been wanting the game, but always been **** at fighters and stuff.
> 
> Also, banned because I love this song (and normally hate rap, but this is written amazing) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHBCa8e7X94&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



Yea me too but I mainly play blazblue, great fighting game. And banned because its Eminen or Die!!!



Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Alejandrissimo (Apr 30, 2011)

knowledge561 said:


> Yea me too but I mainly play blazblue, great fighting game. And banned because its Eminen or Die!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!

Click to collapse



Banned because I want 



Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 30, 2011)

Alejandrissimo said:


> Banned because I want
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I really wanna try BlazBlue 3DS (whatever the ****in' subtitle is).


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I really wanna try BlazBlue 3DS (whatever the ****in' subtitle is).

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont think theres a blazblue 3ds. And banned again because I want my pt trophy in Castlevania.


Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Alejandrissimo (Apr 30, 2011)

knowledge561 said:


> Banned because i dont think theres a blazblue 3ds. And banned again because I want my pt trophy in Castlevania.
> 
> 
> Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!

Click to collapse



Banned because I need my transformer right now or I'm going to explode

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI using XDA App


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Apr 30, 2011)

Alejandrissimo said:


> Banned because I need my transformer right now or I'm going to explode
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making too much sense

Sent from my OptimizedIncredible using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 30, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for making too much sense
> 
> Sent from my OptimizedIncredible using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent using HTC Senseless.


----------



## Scabes24 (Apr 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent using HTC Senseless.

Click to collapse



Double banned


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## apheonixboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Banned because I just finished drinking a 6 pack and drank 2 cups of milk afterwards! And banned again for losing that bet! :-/

Sent from my MIUI Evo 4G using XDA Premium.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Double banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Tripple Banned


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tripple Banned

Click to collapse



Quadrupled banned



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Quadrupled banned
> 
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Pentabanned also... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=227446& lmao! There has been a 3 word story since 04


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pentabanned also... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=227446& lmao! There has been a 3 word story since 04

Click to collapse



Sextuple ban, because I want a 3 word mafia story

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sextuple ban, because I want a 3 word mafia story
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



*Hexaban

Septabanned because lol


----------



## zeros1x (Apr 30, 2011)

Octaban, octoban, octurban....

Sent from my ZX81 using a 24v Battery.


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2011)

zeros1x said:


> Octaban, octoban, octurban....
> 
> Sent from my ZX81 using a 24v Battery.

Click to collapse



Porta potty ban

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

boborone said:


> Porta potty ban
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



Nonaban


----------



## Smartenup (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nonaban

Click to collapse



Obamaban

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## zeros1x (Apr 30, 2011)

You can't ban Obama! I therefore ban you!

Sent from my ZX81 using a 24v Battery.


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 30, 2011)

zeros1x said:


> You can't ban Obama! I therefore ban you!
> 
> Sent from my ZX81 using a 24v Battery.

Click to collapse



Ban because there IS a Blazblue 3DS, check out the newest Nintendo Power.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Ban because there IS a Blazblue 3DS, check out the newest Nintendo Power.

Click to collapse



Banned because the 3DS = Poop 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the 3DS = Poop
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned cause the new psp coming out will punch it in the balls and then have sex with its girlfriend. :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Banned because whos its girlfriend 


watt9493 said:


> Banned cause the new psp coming out will punch it in the balls and then have sex with its girlfriend. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because whos its girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing it is the Wii


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Banned because 3D Wii babies? 


twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing it is the Wii

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because 3D Wii babies?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because that will soon be a reality.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Banned because I doubt it, probs only a whole 1080 p 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because that will soon be a reality.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I doubt it, probs only a whole 1080 p
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for proving me wrong, don't test me Maxey, it will happen


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Banned because lol  I reeallly doubt it 


> > Banned because I doubt it, probs only a whole 1080 p
> >
> >
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol  I reeallly doubt it
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not gonna take smack from chippy  (That's your new nickname)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not gonna take smack from chippy  (That's your new nickname)

Click to collapse



Banned for naming me 


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for naming me
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for needing to be named!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Banned because lulz, wheres Dash? 


twitch153 said:


> Banned for needing to be named!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lulz, wheres Dash?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because what do I look like? His keeper?  haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Hahahhaha  Banned because is it a big cage or a smalll one? 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because what do I look like? His keeper?  haha

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahhaha  Banned because is it a big cage or a smalll one?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



......................................very small 

Banned for knowing >_> We must kill you now.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Banned because  I have dan in a cage, Cage foght em? 


twitch153 said:


> ......................................very small
> 
> Banned for knowing >_> We must kill you now.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because  I have dan in a cage, Cage foght em?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I think Husam would win, he's got speed and age over Dan haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Banned because dan would make him cry 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because dan would make him cry
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because Husam is a virgin, and his name means sword. 

That means he's a *****, and his dad is overcompensating for his lack of manliness.

I'd vote Dan.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Husam is a virgin, and his name means sword.
> 
> That means he's a *****, and his dad is overcompensating for his lack of manliness.
> 
> I'd vote Dan.

Click to collapse



He's only a virgin based on his religious beliefs and culture he is surrounded by  

Banned for voting Dan, he's a little Correction: 14 year old trololol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Banned because hes 14 afaik 


twitch153 said:


> He's only a virgin based on his religious beliefs and culture he is surrounded by
> 
> Banned for voting Dan, he's a little 13 year old trololol

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because hes 14 afaik
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the same thing


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> He's only a virgin based on his religious beliefs and culture he is surrounded by
> 
> Banned for voting Dan, he's a little Correction: 14 year old trololol

Click to collapse



Banned because that's how much advantage Husam needs to even step into the cage.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that's how much advantage Husam needs to even step into the cage.

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz


----------



## obsidianchao (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the lulz

Click to collapse



Banned from the pot. My **** loves you, Twitch!


----------



## knowledge561 (May 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned from the pot. My **** loves you, Twitch!

Click to collapse



Banned if you cant figure out what movie this line is from "Your ****s weak, your ****s weak!"

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

knowledge561 said:


> Banned if you cant figure out what movie this line is from "Your ****s weak, your ****s weak!"
> 
> Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!

Click to collapse



Banned because Google is your best friend 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Google is your best friend
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned cause steve jobs is my sworn enemy

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause steve jobs is my sworn enemy
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned for having a common enemy! 
(edit: as in we share in common the same enemy)
Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having a common enemy!
> (edit: as in we share in common the same enemy)
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



Banned for being cool geekgirl


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being cool geekgirl

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'ed @D


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

banned because you lol a lot these days


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you lol a lot these days

Click to collapse



Banned because I lo.... Wait.... Banned because I said so


----------



## copenhagen (May 1, 2011)

banned ^^^ for worst banned reason given ever.

was going to use 'cause one good ban deserves another... but how can you use that on such an epic ban failure?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> banned ^^^ for worst banned reason given ever.
> 
> was going to use 'cause one good ban deserves another... but how can you use that on such an epic ban failure?

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting it


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol  I reeallly doubt it
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it.might happen 
http://wii.ign.com/articles/113/1135489p1.html


Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

Banned for having an 3133t username

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for having an 3133t username
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for the code


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

Banned cause I bet you don't know what it means

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I bet you don't know what it means
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I do  Urban dictionairy is awesome


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I do  Urban dictionairy is awesome

Click to collapse



Banned for needing urban dictionary to decipher that....N008. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for needing urban dictionary to decipher that....N008.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## DenzoNL (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because you have over 5000 posts!


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

DenzoNL said:


> Banned because you have over 5000 posts!

Click to collapse



Banned because I does too  You jelly? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

DenzoNL said:


> Banned because you have over 5000 posts!

Click to collapse



banned for having 10


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned for having 10

Click to collapse



Banned because my head hurts! 
(from all this raucous banning   )

Sparky is as Sparky does
I fixed my NS!


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because my head hurts!
> (from all this raucous banning   )
> 
> Sparky is as Sparky does
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned for taking pills and XDAing  No es bueno


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

Banned because I looOove Spanish!! If only I knew ... 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I looOove Spanish!! If only I knew ...
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because learning Spanish es muy facil  Just go look online for some tutorials for learning Spanish, OR go take a class


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because learning Spanish es muy facil  Just go look online for some tutorials for learning Spanish, OR go take a class

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm learning Spanish


----------



## htc fan89 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm learning Spanish

Click to collapse



Banned for learning a language


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for learning a language

Click to collapse



Banned for being canadian, shouldn't you know French, eh?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being canadian, shouldn't you know French, eh?

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont get it


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I dont get it

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting it, people in Canada speak French primarily.  Of course it all depends on where you live in Canada.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not getting it, people in Canada speak French primarily.  Of course it all depends on where you live in Canada.

Click to collapse



Banned because I never knew that


----------



## htc fan89 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I never knew that

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking Canadians speak Shyriiwook ( wookie Language those that don't know star wars)


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for thinking Canadians speak Shyriiwook ( wookie Language those that don't know star wars)

Click to collapse



Banned because What?!  So they don't speak Wookie?


----------



## obsidianchao (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because What?!  So they don't speak Wookie?

Click to collapse



Banned because... because I can't think of a ****in' reason. -.-


----------



## reaper7881 (May 1, 2011)

Banned bcuz your all morons 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

Banned cause I don't fear the reaper. And I like blue oyster cult

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I don't fear the reaper. And I like blue oyster cult
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the reaper....of fatty foods  

+ I like Blue Oyster cult too


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am the reaper....of fatty foods
> 
> + I like Blue Oyster cult too

Click to collapse



Banned because whats the blue oyster?


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because whats the blue oyster?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Justin beiber fan.. lol Google is your friend

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a Justin beiber fan.. lol Google is your friend
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I love My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Banned for loving a Pony  Unicorns are better


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for loving a Pony  Unicorns are better

Click to collapse



Banned because Robot Unicorns are better 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Robot Unicorns are better
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because they are running Android XD


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because they are running Android XD
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm excited for the Adult Swim app coming out this month! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm excited for the Adult Swim app coming out this month!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned cause I've no idea what ur talking about

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I've no idea what ur talking about
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned for not knowing

Click to collapse



Banned for serving him

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## artsol (May 2, 2011)

Chuck Norris banned us all......with a roundClick on his keyboard


----------



## artsol (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I've no idea what ur talking about
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned especially by Chuck Norris for posting ...too much


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

artsol said:


> Banned especially by Chuck Norris for posting ...too much

Click to collapse



Banned for 6 posts

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Lokospl (May 2, 2011)

Banned for banning after ban

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Lokospl said:


> Banned for banning after ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned.
Double Ban for being banned


----------



## sakai4eva (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned.
> Double Ban for being banned

Click to collapse



Banned because I just came back from Bukit Tinggi. I miss you guys


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I just came back from Bukit Tinggi. I miss you guys

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't live without us... MAFIA FOR EVER!!!!!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## artsol (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you can't live without us... MAFIA FOR EVER!!!!!
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause we live without you.....very well


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

artsol said:


> Banned cause we live without you.....very well

Click to collapse



Banned. For..... Being a loner.

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. For..... Being a loner.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm here, there, everywhere


----------



## sakai4eva (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm here, there, everywhere

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to do my laundry, and it's about 9pm here


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I need to do my laundry, and it's about 9pm here

Click to collapse



Banned because the weather is bipolar, IDK when I should do it


----------



## sakai4eva (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the weather is bipolar, IDK when I should do it

Click to collapse



When you are free seems to be the best time.

Banned because I'm never free enough to do it these days


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> When you are free seems to be the best time.
> 
> Banned because I'm never free enough to do it these days

Click to collapse



Banned  for bad time management! 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned  for bad time management!
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because time management is hard


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because time management is hard

Click to collapse



Banned because... Well, it's you. 
And it's mai job to ban you!  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because... Well, it's you.
> And it's mai job to ban you!
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me

you hurt my feelings


----------



## obsidianchao (May 2, 2011)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm bored.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're at school and I'm not


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're at school and I'm not

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't mean too, (hurt your feelings) I was doing my job!
 


Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I didn't mean too, (hurt your feelings) I was doing my job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for falling in ma trap


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for falling in ma trap

Click to collapse



Banned for setting traps! 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for setting traps!
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because mouse trap inside chips bag= WIN!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because mouse trap inside chips bag= WIN!!

Click to collapse



Banned for trapping mice. 


Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for trapping mice.
> 
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned for not trapping friends who want to eat your chips


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not trapping friends who want to eat your chips

Click to collapse



Banned for eating chips.
Double ban for banning bd


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for eating chips.
> Double ban for banning bd
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to impress her


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for eating chips.
> Double ban for banning bd
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned, cuz who doesn't like chips?  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned, cuz who doesn't like chips?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because computer chips taste better


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because computer chips taste better

Click to collapse



Banned for being a geek.   

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being a geek.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a rare species of xda


----------



## obsidianchao (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a rare species of xda

Click to collapse



Banned because other than Twitch, she has the only ***** on these boards!


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a rare species of xda

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the rarest species on xda... A chick!  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I'm the rarest species on xda... A chick!
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because not to mention a blonde too


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because not to mention a blonde too

Click to collapse



Banned because another rare thing
(a blond with a brain   )

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because another rare thing
> (a blond with a brain   )
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned for being endangered


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being endangered

Click to collapse



Banned because shhhhhhh it's a secret....  ;p

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because shhhhhhh it's a secret....  ;p
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody knows that


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everybody knows that

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU TOLD THEM! 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## obsidianchao (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because YOU TOLD THEM!
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone skipped my crack at Twitch.

Double ban because I was just about to get something amazing and then the chick I was talking to had to run. WORST TEASE EVER.


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because YOU TOLD THEM!
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because they are the ones who told me


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because everyone skipped my crack at Twitch.
> 
> Double ban because I was just about to get something amazing and then the chick I was talking to had to run. WORST TEASE EVER.

Click to collapse



Banned for making a crack about Twitch. Everyone LOVES Twitch.
Double banned for not knowing that.

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because everyone skipped my crack at Twitch.
> 
> Double ban because I was just about to get something amazing and then the chick I was talking to had to run. WORST TEASE EVER.

Click to collapse



Banned because it was inappropriate but kinda funny


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they are the ones who told me

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to "THEM" . 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for making a crack about Twitch. Everyone LOVES Twitch.
> Double banned for not knowing that.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that we're gays


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying that we're gays

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking "like that" I meant it platonically. 
Edit: not sure if ^ is a word. 
Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking "like that" I meant it platonically.
> Edit: not sure if ^ is a word.
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because Wikipedia  says it is


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Wikipedia  says it is

Click to collapse



Banned for proving me RIGHT! 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for proving me RIGHT!
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because me and you are always right


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because me and you are always right

Click to collapse



Banned for posting  an ABSOLUTE TRUTH!  
(aren't we awesome    )

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for posting  an ABSOLUTE TRUTH!
> (aren't we awesome    )
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because yes we are


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yes we are

Click to collapse



Banned because we are bad and making people jelly cuz we are soo smart     
Double banned cuz I gotta goto da bank and it's YOUR fault I'm still here 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because we are bad and making people jelly cuz we are soo smart
> Double banned cuz I gotta goto da bank and it's YOUR fault I'm still here
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because we're cool 

double banned because that ban should go to the blame thread


----------



## Proteusmega (May 2, 2011)

I ban you all for not reply to my thread on supergames mobile app


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we're cool
> 
> double banned because that ban should go to the blame thread

Click to collapse



Banned because I can blame/ban if I want to....
  
Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I can blame/ban if I want to (I'm queen, remember?)
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because queens are 100 years old, so you're not a queen, princess


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because queens are 100 years old, so you're not a queen, princess

Click to collapse



Fine. Banned because I'm princess of ot...  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine. Banned because I'm princess of ot...
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned for not going to the bank


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not going to the bank

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me. :/  
Double banned because Sparky only haz ta pay rent, I gotta pay:
T-Mobile
Sprint
Verizon 
Direct TV
Audible account
Amazon account
 And more....


Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for reminding me. :/
> Double banned because Sparky only haz ta pay rent, I gotta pay:
> T-Mobile
> Sprint
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having all that


----------



## reaper7881 (May 2, 2011)

Banned for having a valve it ye eye lol

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having all that

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Verizon is fer my Dad and Stepmom (I pay their bill, also Sparky's and my cr-48s)
T-Mobile is da phones (obviously
Sprint is mobile broadband and an Evo)
Direct TV (self explanatory)
Audible and Amazon well I'm spoiled and I want them 
Double banned cuz all together it just about equals the rent 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned for having a valve it ye eye lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because that eye is awesome, I think I'm gonna photoshop myself


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that eye is awesome, I think I'm gonna photoshop myself

Click to collapse



Banned for a new avatar


----------



## chopper the dog (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for a new avatar

Click to collapse



Oh, for fux sake this thread is still going? Banned for being above me and still posting in this washed up thread.



good day.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> Oh, for fux sake this thread is still going? Banned for being above me and still posting in this washed up thread.
> 
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Banned because lol  Yes it is, Hey Chopper


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol  Yes it is, Hey Chopper

Click to collapse



Banned because chopper the dog reminds me of my best friend, that's what his family and friends used to call him when he was young


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because chopper the dog reminds me of my best friend, that's what his family and friends used to call him when he was young

Click to collapse



Banned, for that trip down memory lane lol 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## chopper the dog (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because lol  Yes it is, Hey Chopper

Click to collapse



 Hola! sir. Been away from ot for a long time and paying to much attention to my device. Give the wife a hug for me.  

Ban on.

good day.


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> Hola! sir. Been away from ot for a long time and paying to much attention to my device. Give the wife a hug for me.
> 
> Ban on.
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Wife!??

Banned because he's 14 xD


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Wife!??
> 
> Banned because he's 14 xD

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a pedo?! What?! I had no clue! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're a pedo?! What?! I had no clue!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because that's Llama


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that's Llama

Click to collapse



Banned because multiple pedophiles can exist! Watch out Maxey! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because multiple pedophiles can exist! Watch out Maxey!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because next you'll be telling me the guy who told me to get into his van because he had candy was a pedophile


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because next you'll be telling me the guy who told me to get into his van because he had candy was a pedophile

Click to collapse



banned for going there


----------



## sidhiciang (May 2, 2011)

I ban you since you did not give me any money..... wakakakaka


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

Banned because I went there.

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I went there.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Omg why does this thread exist?
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because we see you getting pissed off, it's okay. We all have a little hater inside of us. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Why is this thread not closed
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



go to hell


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

It's Off topic  It's a game  (Banned)





vr06vr said:


> Why is this thread not closed
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> go to hell

Click to collapse



Banned for letting him upset you haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



why do i have a strong feeling that you're dan or erick, or someone else


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

He has an Arc 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Please stop offending
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Then stop posting in a thread where you know you're just enticing flaming. 

If you wanna play the game then play, no one is gonna feel sympathetic that you don't like the thread. 

Banned for being a bad sport 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

This. Banned. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> This. Banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stfu ban haha jk  lol 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dc13 (May 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm having my breakfast.

Click to collapse



banned because u eat to much

Sent with my Acer A500 Ti-X RC1


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Lmao ban 


twitch153 said:


> Stfu ban haha jk  lol
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

How did you come to the conclusion it is Sh**?

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Fuk u banana **** with ur **** fone
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao We hatin' 







Banned for this. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for asking the 'Nana to do such thing to himself and not watching your language...won't someone think of the children?

Click to collapse



Don't mind him, he's just angry haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Banned because I notice that guys post has been edited out  Thanks 


M_T_M said:


> Banned for not being original and reposting Purple Llama material

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not being original and reposting Purple Llama material

Click to collapse



Banned because the situation called for it  

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Banned for not having a life
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for posting too much


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Banned for destruction of the meaning ban
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for getting so frustrated from a thread.






-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## chopper the dog (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Banned for not having a life
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Brah, banned play by the rules. No back to back banning. dork.



good day.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Banned for Spongebob

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> Brah, banned play by the rules. No back to back banning. dork.
> 
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Banned because chopper should go sick balls on the noob haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## chopper the dog (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



And nice fail post.


good day.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Banned because nice one mtm =)

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> I just realised u r mods so why r u doing this ?
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because we can, so we do. Why are you so timid now that you realize someone is a mod? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Were not, although MTM was here to keep things under control 


vr06vr said:


> I just realised u r mods so why r u doing this ?
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> I still don't give a Damm after all this is just a pointless thread
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this thread needs a point. If it did, it wouldn't be in OT. If you want a point go in a different section 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## chopper the dog (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Ot?
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



oy vey....  off topic...
you're a sharp one.



good day.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Search Google for Ban the Person above you, There are hundreds of threads like this all on different forums, It's a well know forum game so chill  If you want to keep pointing out pointless threads, head over to the one named heeeeeelo 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Search Google for Ban the Person above you, There are hundreds of threads like this all on different forums, It's a well know forum game so chill  If you want to keep pointing out pointless threads, head over to the one named heeeeeelo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1 Ah horrible grammar, it'll never get unentertaining. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Me?!! That was near perfection!!! 


twitch153 said:


> +1 Ah horrible grammar, it'll never get unentertaining.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> There's a off topic section
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



No crap, you're in it 

Welcome, I see you have 150+ posts and just figured out this exists. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me?!! That was near perfection!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No not you! The heeeeeeeeeeeeloo! Thread haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Psst... I had 600 when I found it 


twitch153 said:


> No crap, you're in it
> 
> Welcome, I see you have 150+ posts and just figured out this exists.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Oh yeah haha Lmao my bad  (twitch)

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh yeah haha Lmao my bad  (twitch)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being sorry


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Psst... I had 600 when I found it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't remember when I found it....

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Banned because I didn't say sorry once  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I didn't say sorry once
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying what posh is


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not saying what posh is

Click to collapse



Banned because I figured out what posh is! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Haha, Banned because how and what? 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because I figured out what posh is!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, Banned because how and what?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because urban dictionary app, and I am too lazy to type it but it basically means high class 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## idavid_ (May 2, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Back
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for posting useless posts 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because urban dictionary app, and I am too lazy to type it but it basically means high class
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because he told me it's not


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for posting useless posts
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned for not ignoring him, it'll be funnier 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he told me it's not

Click to collapse



Banned because it does, plus, who is this HE you speak of? Haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not ignoring him, it'll be funnier
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned b]for being fast
double banned because that's what she said


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Banned because kind of yeah  and they talk funny and think they're above everyone else, I thought it was a UK stereo type lol 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because urban dictionary app, and I am too lazy to type it but it basically means high class
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because kind of yeah  and they talk funny and think they're above everyone else, I thought it was a UK stereo type lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it's also a legal alternative to cannabis. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2011)

Banned because it is? 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's also a legal alternative to cannabis.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned, because it is. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned, because it is.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for 1) feeding da troll
                     2) confusing Maxey 
      (isn't He confused enough?)
    
Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## avgjoegeek (May 2, 2011)

Banned because your forum name is the same one I use for my wife


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned because your forum name is the same one I use for my wife

Click to collapse



Banned because that is also what my Sparky calls me. 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because that is also what my Sparky calls me.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



one last goodnight ban


----------



## obsidianchao (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> one last goodnight ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I ****ing love you guys.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I ****ing love you guys.

Click to collapse



Banned because no homo please


----------



## steal25 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because no homo please

Click to collapse



banned for being homophobic!!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

steal25 said:


> banned for being homophobic!!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't help the way I'm made either (homophobic), but I don't hate on them though


----------



## obsidianchao (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I can't help the way I'm made either , but I don't hate on them though

Click to collapse





Not really, totally straight.

But I do love gay people. They're ****ing awesome.


----------



## chopper the dog (May 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because
> 
> Not really, totally straight.
> 
> .

Click to collapse



Banned for a bad word.


good day.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because
> 
> Not really,
> 
> .

Click to collapse



Banned because... pics or GTFO? *troll*



chopper the dog said:


> Banned for a bad word.
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



?

Banned for Political Correctness.


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... pics or GTFO? *troll*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I need to get to teh choppa 

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's


----------



## rickballs (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban of the day is mushroom soup. Take it or leave it.

Click to collapse



ill ban myself cuz am a sucka fo shroom soup....and u smell like feet

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause I need to get to teh choppa
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh wifi and teh 3g's

Click to collapse



Banned because then you'll need to get back.


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because then you'll need to get back.

Click to collapse



Banned because I want my baby back baby back baby back....ribs 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## orb3000 (May 3, 2011)

Banned because I was away from this thread for over a month and twitch153, husam666 and sakai4eva are still the top 3 spammers, sorry meant to say banners


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I was away from this thread for over a month and twitch153, husam666 and sakai4eva are still the top 3 spammers, sorry meant to say banners

Click to collapse



Banned because the banning thread is still a legit (as legitimate as any thread in OT can be) thread.


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the banning thread is still a legit (as legitimate as any thread in OT can be) thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious. I thought you of all people would know how detrimental that is to all of us. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious. I thought you of all people would know how detrimental that is to all of us.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for breakfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to laugh when that banana peel wraps around your face like a face hugger and insets it's seed into your stomach. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## obsidianchao (May 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm going to laugh when that banana peel wraps around your face like a face hugger and insets it's seed into your stomach.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because you meant to say "I can't wait until that banana facefucks your throat forcefully".


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you meant to say "I can't wait until that banana facefucks your throat forcefully".

Click to collapse



Banned because that banana is small (that's what she said)


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that banana is small (that's what she said)

Click to collapse



Banned for talkin' bananas.


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for talkin' bananas.

Click to collapse



Banned for going nuts


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for going nuts

Click to collapse



Banned cause I didn't eat that banana. It reminded me of twitch XD


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I didn't eat that banana. It reminded me of twitch XD
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I once spent 2 months without eating bananas just because of twitch 
for realz


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I once spent 2 months without eating bananas just because of twitch
> for realz

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking of eating twitch's banana.


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for thinking of eating twitch's banana.

Click to collapse



Banned because it sounds dirty


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it sounds dirty

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking dirty.


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for thinking dirty.

Click to collapse



Banned for dirty kitchen  

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for dirty kitchen
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for dirty underwear


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Banned for talking about underwear


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for talking about underwear

Click to collapse



Banned because your underwear have holes in them


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

*checks underwear*

No they don't!!!!!!!  Banned for thinking I do


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *checks underwear*
> 
> No they don't!!!!!!!  Banned for thinking I do

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing underwear


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *checks underwear*
> 
> No they don't!!!!!!!  Banned for thinking I do

Click to collapse



Banned for changing the holed ones


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for changing the holed ones

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing?!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for knowing?!

Click to collapse



banned because babydoll used telepathy to know and used it again to tell me


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because babydoll used telepathy to know and used it again to tell me

Click to collapse



Banned because bd's telepathy is a myth.

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because bd's telepathy is a myth.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....

Click to collapse



Banned because its true. Like my pyrokinesis

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because its true. Like my pyrokinesis
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for doubting bds' powers


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Bannned because she has powers??


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bannned because she has powers??

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing them


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing them

Click to collapse



Banned because my powers are the cause of, my headaches.... Do..do..do  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## obsidianchao (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because my powers are the cause of, my headaches.... Do..do..do
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because I hope you feel better!


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Banned cos u care
> 
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause I want a fouton

Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> banned cause I want a fouton
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 with teh 3g's cause my routers capped.....

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling photon


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for misspelling photon

Click to collapse



Banned for having smarticles!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

banned for Spelling Nazi


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Banned for. Being funny
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate your avatar


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I hate your avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for hating... It's creepy though I'd admit


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for hating... It's creepy though I'd admit

Click to collapse



banned because you have 1000 posts more than me


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you have 1000 posts more than me

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you have like 2300 posts more than me


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz you have like 2300 posts more than me

Click to collapse



Banned for being small


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being small

Click to collapse



Banned for being optimistic of pedobear.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Who is pedobear
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Check your Private Messages 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pedobear


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Check your Private Messages
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pedobear

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't how you desktop looks like


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this isn't how you desktop looks like

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im running OS X, Win 7, Ubuntu, XP, Android & SUSE


----------



## idavid_ (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz im running OS X, Win 7, Ubuntu, XP, Android & SUSE

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm running Ubuntu, Win 7, Win XP, Symbian, Windows Mobile and Android (But not in the same device  )


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz im running OS X, Win 7, Ubuntu, XP, Android & SUSE

Click to collapse



banned because i don't need more than win7, ubuntu and android on my netbook


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i don't need more than win7, ubuntu and android on my netbook

Click to collapse



Banned cuz........ Pedobear's looking for you


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned cuz........ Pedobear's looking for you

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't give a f***


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't give a f***

Click to collapse



Banned because....


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Banned because....

Click to collapse



Banned because you are being raped by the pedobear


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Banned because I loled again  lamo!!!!! I want that hoodie


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I loled again  lamo!!!!! I want that hoodie

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

XD Where do you get these lmao!!


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Where do you get these lmao!!

Click to collapse



I get mine from Neiman Marcus


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> I get mine from Neiman Marcus

Click to collapse



hahaha  Also... nice sig 

Also.. on the site I see a "FOR HER", "FOR HIM", "FOR KIDS" but no "FOR LLAMA"


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha  Also... nice sig

Click to collapse



Aww you like?


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Where do you get these lmao!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I was tagged in it on FB


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> Aww you like?

Click to collapse



Banned fer that.... No one needed to see that.... 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Banned because.... Or is there?? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because.... Or is there??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you should start quoting


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should start quoting

Click to collapse



Banned for being the ban king. 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Banned because did he overtake Twitch? Lol 


Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being the ban king.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because did he overtake Twitch? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I need 200 more bans


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Banned because Aahhh.... The Ban Prince 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Banned because sorry! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Eel
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



eeeeeeel?
soup.....................


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Eel
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for forgetting soup


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> I have team orange u traitor
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because....

you should take them long nails and tacky weave back to the dollar store.


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> I have team orange u traitor
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



GTFO BAN!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Llama ban, (Lmao)

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Llama ban, (Lmao)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



MacaronyLemonLlamaMax ban!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Taking the record back ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

XD HusamLlamaLemonMaxOrangeTwitchBananaPurple Ban!! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> I'm gonna be ban king
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



goodluck reaching 3000 bans ban


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Ban np
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'll be like 6000 then  ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Waoh that's a lot Ban!


husam666 said:


> I'll be like 6000 then  ban

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Waoh that's a lot Ban!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



maybe ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

This thread maybe closed before then ban 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> This thread maybe closed before then ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because we can always start fresh again


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for doubting bds' powers

Click to collapse



Banned because I really do pyrokinesis

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Ban fair play
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for cutting in


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Ban for cutting in what?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for cutting conversations


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

vr06vr said:


> Ban bye h8er
> 
> Sent from my Arc-X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



finally ban


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> finally ban

Click to collapse



Outlast the troll ban 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Outlast the troll ban
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



goodnight ban


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> goodnight ban

Click to collapse



Sleepy time tea ban. 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sleepy time tea ban.
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because you have waaaaaaayyy to many smileys in your post. Are the meds that good?


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you have waaaaaaayyy to many smileys in your post. Are the meds that good?

Click to collapse



Banned because they absolutely are tremendous (hence the nickname "floaty meds"     
 
Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## obsidianchao (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because they absolutely are tremendous (hence the nickname "floaty meds"
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Was gonna ban you from the ****ter, but you're a chick, so instead I finished and now banned for listening to a **** spiel!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Was gonna ban you from the ****ter, but you're a chick, so instead I finished and now banned for listening to a **** spiel!

Click to collapse



$#[email protected]+ ban. Dangit, you pokemon-loving, bathroom person.


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> $#[email protected]+ ban. Dangit, you pokemon-loving, bathroom person.

Click to collapse



Banned because this picture makes me lol 







IDKY though...

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this picture makes me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'ed too


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I lol'ed too

Click to collapse



Banned because....THEY BE STEALING MY BUCKET! Dx I think I'm high on life x.x

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....THEY BE STEALING MY BUCKET! Dx I think I'm high on life x.x
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz that's MY BUCKET! (and you stole it from ME....     )

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....THEY BE STEALING MY BUCKET! Dx I think I'm high on life x.x
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling the same way as I do


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for feeling the same way as I do

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe you can read my mind and Babydoll can't?!  QUICK! WHAT AM I THINKING?! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because maybe you can read my mind and Babydoll can't?!  QUICK! WHAT AM I THINKING?!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



You're thinking about banning people. For that, I ban you.


----------



## boborone (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You're thinking about banning people. For that, I ban you.

Click to collapse



Banned cause my new job sucks. More money is not always better.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You're thinking about banning people. For that, I ban you.

Click to collapse



I'm thinking about how lobster + steak = really smelly farts. You're banned because I'm the only one who has to deal with this! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm thinking about how lobster + steak = really smelly farts. You're banned because I'm the only one who has to deal with this!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I knew you were thinking that...., and waffles you were thinking waffles fer breakfast too   

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I knew you were thinking that...., and waffles you were thinking waffles fer breakfast too
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't thinking WAFFLES! I was thinking BELGIAN WAFFLES! 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wasn't thinking WAFFLES! I was thinking BELGIAN WAFFLES!
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I got it right and YOU know it  

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I got it right and YOU know it
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Oh, I don't know... so I banned you.


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh, I don't know... so I banned you.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing I'm telepathic... 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

Banned because as a kid I used to read that as tele-pathetic. True story.


----------



## rr5678 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because as a kid I used to read that as tele-pathetic. True story.

Click to collapse



Banned because you _are_ tele-pathetic. The information about you being pathetic is broadcast on television


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because you _are_ tele-pathetic. The information about you being pathetic is broadcast on television

Click to collapse



Banned because pics or GTFO.


----------



## Davixxa (May 4, 2011)

Banned because your still alive
I'm doing Science and I'm still alive...

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

ServerBoost100 said:


> Banned because your still alive
> I'm doing Science and I'm still alive...
> 
> Sent from my U20i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because:

This was a triumph.
I'm making a not here,
HUGE SUCCESS!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because:
> 
> This was a triumph.
> I'm making a not here,
> HUGE SUCCESS!

Click to collapse



'Morning Ban


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

Afternoon ban.


----------



## Scabes24 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Afternoon ban.

Click to collapse



Midnight ban.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Midnight ban.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because it's always midnight somewhere...


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's always midnight somewhere...

Click to collapse



Banned because its midday here


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its midday here

Click to collapse



Banned because... becau-

Well, because I'm playing Progress Quest!


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Banned because its raining 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... becau-
> 
> Well, because I'm playing Progress Quest!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sitting here doing nothing


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm sitting here doing nothing

Click to collapse



Banned because my boss is treating me like a glorified data entry clerk.


----------



## smallesmets (May 4, 2011)

Banned for being drunk last night and having a headache now


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

smallesmets said:


> Banned for being drunk last night and having a headache now

Click to collapse



Banned for partying when you have an important job to do; get yourself banned 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Banned because that's your job. And mine too

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because that's your job. And mine too
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're fired...I mean banned 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Banned because you can't ban me . I am not afraid of bananas 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you can't ban me . I am not afraid of bananas
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you wanna know something? Come closer.........YOU'RE BANNED! By the banana 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you wanna know something? Come closer.........YOU'RE BANNED! By the banana
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because I just called Chuck Norris and he said he'll have banana split, if you know what I mean

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I just called Chuck Norris and he said he'll have banana split, if you know what I mean
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not afraid of a guy who sells totalgyms on infomercials late at night 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not afraid of a guy who sells totalgyms on infomercials late at night
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because that is his cover, so that the martians won't find him

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because that is his cover, so that the martians won't find him
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because if Chuck is as awesome as you say he is then he has no need to hide from martians. Thus proving my reasoning to not be scared. 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if Chuck is as awesome as you say he is then he has no need to hide from martians. Thus proving my reasoning to not be scared.
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned because he is hiding, because he wants them to live... in our solar system. If he meets them and they try to take him prisoner to study his DNA, he will have to eliminate them with his kick, or send them to another galaxy

...
[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dumraden (May 4, 2011)

> Banned because he is hiding, because he wants them to live... in our solar system. If he meets them and they try to take him prisoner to study his DNA, he will have to eliminate them with his kick, or send them to another galaxy

Click to collapse




Banned for not understanding the true potential of Chuck's power. He doesnt have to kick them. He only needs to visualise it in his head.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

dumraden said:


> Banned for not understanding the true potential of Chuck's power. He doesnt have to kick them. He only needs to visualise it in his head.

Click to collapse



Banned because chuck was pawned by Bruce Lee.


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because chuck was pawned by Bruce Lee.

Click to collapse



Banned because they were all pwnd by me


----------



## obsidianchao (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they were all pwnd by me

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm huuuuuungryyyyyy


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm huuuuuungryyyyyy

Click to collapse



Banned because you are always hungry 
are you fat?


----------



## obsidianchao (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are always hungry
> are you fat?

Click to collapse



Sorta ban.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Sorta ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for being gravitationally challenged.


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being gravitationally challenged.

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## franck_29 (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to


----------



## chopper the dog (May 4, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> please do not post videos they take up a high amount of server bandwidth
> or infractions will incur

Click to collapse



Banned for being a wanna be mod. pfft. And for quoting something that was prolly said to you. 


good day.


----------



## obsidianchao (May 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious....double ban for being gone for a long period of time just to come back and ban our new spammer

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm addicted to My Little Pony.


----------



## chopper the dog (May 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm addicted to My Little Pony.

Click to collapse



Oh jeeze, Banned for making think back to 1984 and making me realize that I hate getting old already.

good day.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> Oh jeeze, Banned for making think back to 1984 and making me realize that I hate getting old already.
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Banned for being old


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being old

Click to collapse



Banned for the crap ban . If you're intelligent enough to make a rom you should make a decent ban 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

Hahaha  Banned because wether a ban is good or not is a matter of opinion     

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  Banned because wether a ban is good or not is a matter of opinion
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because beauty may be held in the eye of the beholder but that ban was more than an eyesore 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

Banned for the meaning ful and poetic ban haha  


twitch153 said:


> Banned because beauty may be held in the eye of the beholder but that ban was more than an eyesore
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for the meaning ful and poetic ban haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because what I'm doing isn't very poetic....

I'll give you a hint, it involves a porcelain throne. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

Banned because that hint far from helped me 


twitch153 said:


> Banned because what I'm doing isn't very poetic....
> 
> I'll give you a hint, it involves a porcelain throne.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for polluting this world with your "poems"

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking me while I'm dropping a load haha

That's unnatural M_T_M!  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## obsidianchao (May 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for stalking me while I'm dropping a load haha
> 
> That's unnatural M_T_M!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



*gasp* I'm doing the same thing ban!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> *gasp* I'm doing the same thing ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about it in public


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about it in public

Click to collapse



Banned because he always does

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because he always does
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a name that makes you look intelligent


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a name that makes you look intelligent

Click to collapse



Banned because I not only look but am too intelligent  

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I not only look but am too intelligent
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because we all are


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we all are

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't be in the mafia without being clever 

*Add this on that op please as a requirement* XD


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you can't be in the mafia without being clever
> 
> *Add this on that op please as a requirement* XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you want to further insulate us from the riff raff.
Good Job Ban! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you want to further insulate us from the riff raff.
> Good Job Ban!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you quoted me


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you quoted me

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking a profound truth thus I am forced to quote you and then steal said quote for my sig! Ha! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for speaking a profound truth thus I am forced to quote you and then steal said quote for my sig! Ha!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because because because because....


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 4, 2011)

Banned for using word "quote" instead of actual "s


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for using word "quote" instead of actual "s

Click to collapse



Banned for copying my numbers


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 4, 2011)

Banned for looking like Satan loving pedophile or a terrorist..... 

Stolen from your "mom"


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for looking like Satan loving pedophile or a terrorist.....
> 
> Stolen from your "mom"

Click to collapse



Banned because I am sata, obey me


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I am sata, obey me

Click to collapse



Banned because Santa is suspiciously close to Satan...anyone else notice that? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

Banned because sata is the plural form of satan 
like data > datum
strata > stratum
...


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 5, 2011)

Banned for ot usig the letter " " I  your post .  I'll call off the Amber Alert and let your "mom" kow we foud you....

Sent from Heaven "hurry get home we eed you to dust the pearly gates."


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for ot usig the letter " " I  your post .  I'll call off the Amber Alert and let your "mom" kow we foud you....
> 
> Sent from Heaven "hurry get home we eed you to dust the pearly gates."

Click to collapse



Banned for your bad grammar! The grammar nazi strikes again! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your bad grammar! The grammar nazi strikes again!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because nazis burn people


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nazis burn people

Click to collapse



Banned because Satan does too... Husam, are you Satan? 

Don't answer that question. I'd like to live in beautiful bliss haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Satan does too... Husam, are you Satan?
> 
> Don't answer that question. I'd like to live in beautiful bliss haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because relax I'm not


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because relax I'm not

Click to collapse



Banned because I told you not to answer it!  What if I wanted you to be? I'd be very disappointed right now! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I told you not to answer it!  What if I wanted you to be? I'd be very disappointed right now!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for schism


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 5, 2011)

Banned for thinking azi's still exist....

Sent from the fuhrer.


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for thinking azi's still exist....
> 
> Sent from the fuhrer.

Click to collapse



Banned because your lack of the use of "n" disturbs me. 



-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for thinking azi's still exist....
> 
> Sent from the fuhrer.

Click to collapse



Banned for missing letters, fix your keyboard dude


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for thinking azi's still exist....
> 
> Sent from the fuhrer.

Click to collapse



Good morning ban. 

Yes, this is one of my lamest bans. I admit. Happy?


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good morning ban.
> 
> Yes, this is one of my lamest bans. I admit. Happy?

Click to collapse



no man, a ban is a ban no matter how lame it is ban


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no man, a ban is a ban no matter how lame it is ban

Click to collapse



Lies! Banned for coddling the child. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lies! Banned for coddling the child.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Click to collapse



Spam ban! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Click to collapse



Ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, BANNITY BAN!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, BANNITY BAN!!!!

Click to collapse



For the sake of my banity, don't Ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban unless you know how to Ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban, ban BAN


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 5, 2011)

You've bee  Baed  ..... nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.               O_p     
Sent from nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> You've bee  Baed  ..... nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.               O_p
> Sent from nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Click to collapse



Banned for having problems pronouncing letters, it's ok.. FREAK


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having problems pronouncing letters, it's ok.. FREAK

Click to collapse



FREAKY [email protected] TIEM! Woop w0000p!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> FREAKY [email protected] TIEM! Woop w0000p!

Click to collapse



Banned for being freaking awesome


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being freaking awesome

Click to collapse



AWESOME BAN! This is gonna be legen-waitforit-








































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































DARY


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

Banned for making me scroll


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me scroll

Click to collapse



Banned because Barney made me wait a whole season for that.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Barney made me wait a whole season for that.

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to him


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for listening to him

Click to collapse



Banned because Barney Stinson is super funny.


----------



## gdnl (May 5, 2011)

megan23247 said:


> Banned for letting me read all 14 pages of bans as if I have nothing else to do. Hee hee.  (I should ban.myself just for saying 'hee hee'.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to impersonate a female while at the same time posting to a forum about smartphones running linux.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

gdnl said:


> Banned for attempting to impersonate a female while at the same time posting to a forum about smartphones running linux.

Click to collapse



Banned for being an ancient n00b


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an ancient n00b

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the noob. At least he tried (a little).

But yeah, his ban sarked a little


----------



## Scabes24 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for banning the noob. At least he tried (a little).
> 
> But yeah, his ban sarked a little

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that banned a noob. Trying doesn't matter anymore, haven't you heard?


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for banning someone that banned a noob. Trying doesn't matter anymore, haven't you heard?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for herding.


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for banning someone that banned a noob. Trying doesn't matter anymore, haven't you heard?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because trying shouldn't be considered trying anymore because most people don't actually try, they attempt.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because trying shouldn't be considered trying anymore because most people don't actually try, they attempt.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to attempt, or attempting to try.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for trying to attempt, or attempting to try.

Click to collapse



Banned cause i ever attempted a relationship. D:

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i ever attempted a relationship. D:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned for the negativity.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the negativity.

Click to collapse



Banned cause my life just went down the chitter

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause my life just went down the chitter
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned because you will live, don't worry  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause my life just went down the chitter
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned because it is only for now. It'll get better. Trust me.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is only for now. It'll get better. Trust me.

Click to collapse



banned for telling him to trust you, whats next? offering candy to make him ride in your car?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for telling him to trust you, whats next? offering candy to make him ride in your car?

Click to collapse



Banned because watt is:


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because watt is:

Click to collapse



banned for impersonating pdl


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because watt is:

Click to collapse



Banned cause im 17!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## erraz (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause im 17!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned for bieng 17

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned for bieng 17
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cause its a perfectly normal age

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned for bieng 17
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm... exactly 9 years older than he is...


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm... exactly 9 years older than he is...

Click to collapse



Banned for being the same age as my cousin.....

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## erraz (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for being the same age as my cousin.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing your cousin into this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for being the same age as my cousin.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanna if she's hot? 

Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I wanna if she's hot?
> 
> Inquiring minds would like to know.

Click to collapse



She has a kid with a rican and is dating a mexican immagrant. I dont touch her with a 10 ft pole

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## erraz (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I wanna if she's hot?
> 
> Inquiring minds would like to know.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming its a she

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## erraz (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> She has a kid with a rican and is dating a mexican immagrant. I dont touch her with a 10 ft pole
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned for not typing banned

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## souljaboy (May 5, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned for not typing banned
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cuz my sig is being resized weather i want it or not


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned for not typing banned
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because after his description, he doesn't have to say banned.

Dangit!


----------



## erraz (May 5, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> banned cuz my sig is being resized weather i want it or not

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont understand your hip-hop lingo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## souljaboy (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because after his description, he doesn't have to say banned.
> 
> Dangit!

Click to collapse



banned for failing to ban the correct post


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> banned for failing to ban the correct post

Click to collapse



Banned for having too much pink in your post.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having too much pink in your post.

Click to collapse



Banned cause pink is creeeeeeeepppppyyyy

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## souljaboy (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having too much pink in your post.

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> Banned cause pink is creeeeeeeepppppyyyy
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



banned cuz i know u both love it


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause pink is creeeeeeeepppppyyyy
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Unless you're a girl? 

Banned for sexism


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> banned cuz i know u both love it

Click to collapse



Banned because I do love pink. In certain areas, of course  S


----------



## souljaboy (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I do love pink. In certain areas, of course  S

Click to collapse



banned for making me look like >


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> banned for making me look like >

Click to collapse



Banned for not teaching me how to put pictures beside each other 

In your sig, I mean


----------



## Scabes24 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not teaching me how to put pictures beside each other
> 
> In your sig, I mean

Click to collapse



Banned for not figuring that one out on your own.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for not figuring that one out on your own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because I really don't know how... I've tried so many times...


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I really don't know how... I've tried so many times...

Click to collapse



Banned for giving up fast


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving up fast

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know how... and there isn't a button that works


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't know how... and there isn't a button that works

Click to collapse



Banned because the thanks button works great for me


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the thanks button works great for me

Click to collapse



Banned because [email protected]#$%^&*()


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because [email protected]#$%^&*()

Click to collapse



Banned cause i want an hd2....... 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

Banned because the Incredible runs Andriod... natively.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the Incredible runs Andriod... natively.

Click to collapse



Banned cause the hd2 would be fun as sh!t to have. Multiple os'es, screen size, REAL BOTTOM NAVIGATION BUTTONS ZOMG!!  
No but in all seriousness, i want one, and the cheapest is 240, 140 w/ broken screen. :/

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Ultimoo (May 5, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because you are so original its awesome.

Click to collapse



banned because I have to


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

Ultimoo said:


> banned because I have to

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning someone above you. He's not even on the same page. Nubs.


----------



## obsidianchao (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not banning someone above you. He's not even on the same page. Nubs.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't understand how people find this difficult, if they read the last page even it's obvious.


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 5, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I don't understand how people find this difficult, if they read the last page even it's obvious.

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding.


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for not understanding.

Click to collapse



Banned because your user name reminds me of a fraternity girl on her period 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## obsidianchao (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your user name reminds me of a fraternity girl on her period
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Trying to stiffle my laughs ban.


----------



## Scabes24 (May 5, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for not understanding.

Click to collapse



Banned for understanding something that shouldn't be understood.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for understanding something that shouldn't be understood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading thread title.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## obsidianchao (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for not reading thread title.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned because I've been here for 700 pages of this. Maybe 600. No. I think 700.


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I've been here for 700 pages of this. Maybe 600. No. I think 700.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am here longer that you  although I spam less, and I haven't made the 90% of my bans in toilet XD


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 5, 2011)

100001110000101010001010000000011111100000000010110000100010000100000000001111111000101           Binary ban!

Sent from my commadore..


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 5, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> 100001110000101010001010000000011111100000000010110000100010000100000000001111111000101           Binary ban!
> 
> Sent from my commadore..

Click to collapse



Banned for not using HEX


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for not using HEX

Click to collapse



Banned because there are 10 kinds of people in this world. Those that understand binary, and those that do not.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because there are 10 kinds of people in this world. Those that understand binary, and those that do not.

Click to collapse



banned because binary is bull$h!+


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

Banned because even accountants know Binary.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because even accountants know Binary.

Click to collapse



Banned because I do too


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

Banned because you are doing CS, and therefore HAVE to know about binary


----------



## achandler2 (May 5, 2011)

Banned for using xda while in class

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

achandler2 said:


> Banned for using xda while in class
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because there is nothing wrong with that

@sakai: its CIS: computer information systems


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there is nothing wrong with that
> 
> @sakai: its CIS: computer information systems

Click to collapse



Banned because its all about computers and $#[email protected]+


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because its all about computers and $#[email protected]+

Click to collapse



Banned because you're jealous


----------



## olive127 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're jealous

Click to collapse



Banned because your name is evil


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 5, 2011)

olive127 said:


> Banned because your name is evil

Click to collapse



Banned cuz evil is good... evil is good.. and if you get your self a piece of evil ass that's even better.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned cuz evil is good... evil is good.. and if you get your self a piece of evil ass that's even better.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't agree more


----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't agree more

Click to collapse



Banned because evil begets evil. 

Yummy?


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because evil begets evil.
> 
> Yummy?

Click to collapse



Banned for indirectly quoting my post.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because evil begets evil.
> 
> Yummy?

Click to collapse



Banned because evil women ruin lives

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because evil women ruin lives
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of creativity.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for lack of creativity.

Click to collapse



Sh!tter ban.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sh!tter ban.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



That's better.

Banned for the smell afterward.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> That's better.
> 
> Banned for the smell afterward.

Click to collapse



That's what ma fabreeze is for

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

Banned because I'm too tired


----------



## obsidianchao (May 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm too tired

Click to collapse



Banned for being a *****.


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 5, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being a *****.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying ***** and looking like a potato


----------



## erraz (May 5, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for saying ***** and looking like a potato

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (May 5, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned for making me laugh
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to piss so bad right now


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

Banned because Mr clown is around

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (May 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned because mr clown is around
> 
> [sig] did you know? If you insert a coin on your desire, then it levels up to hd, z or s :[/sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic now!!!!

Click to collapse



banned. Need. To. Piss.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> banned. Need. To. Piss.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hearing thunder, it's 27C fo god's sake


----------



## harun_miah (May 5, 2011)

Banned for the weather being 27C where you are


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

harun_miah said:


> Banned for the weather being 27C where you are

Click to collapse



Banned for being lame


----------



## idavid_ (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being lame

Click to collapse



Banned for being lamer


----------



## erraz (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being lame

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned because I agree
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Samsung phone.

Samsung is more fridge- tv- microwave and such manufacturer

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned because I agree
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not having your opinion


----------



## erraz (May 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for having a Samsung phone.
> 
> Samsung is more fridge- tv- microwave and such manufacturer
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned becuase I dont care

Sent from my samsung captivation


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned becuase I dont care
> 
> Sent from my samsung captivation

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not ask your opinion  

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

Banned for having onions


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having onions

Click to collapse



Banned for being a xda zombie  get some sleep man!

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a xda zombie  get some sleep man!
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I can hold another few hours ban


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



ANARCHY!! ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

banned because I lol'ed at MTM's pic. Again


----------



## reaper7881 (May 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Wife!??
> 
> Banned because he's 14 xD

Click to collapse



Moron Banned cuz hes tellin the other dude to give his wife a hug


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Moron Banned cuz hes tellin the other dude to give his wife a hug
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because his wife is a troll...in the appearance factor mostly.  jk

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> No one but me to ban you 'nana...no one but me

Click to collapse








Banned because I have a deep suspicion that you banned everyone from OT just to get alone with me! 

No means no! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You wish 'Nana...you wish
> *No homo*
> 
> Banned for posting Hipo looking sea mammals

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a walrus... But I love hippos! They are the lazy psychopaths of nature! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

bannedbecause haha  My keyboard is broke


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> bannedbecause haha  My keyboard is broke

Click to collapse



Banned because I gave you proper advice, try it! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have you proper advice, try it!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for failing advice


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have you proper advice, try it!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because "I am, therefore I can ban" (you)  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for failing advice

Click to collapse



Banned because my advice doesn't fail. Your computer does 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my advice doesn't fail. Your computer does
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned, cuz Sparky told me too and it's His Birthday!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned, cuz Sparky told me too and it's His Birthday!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I want tasty food 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I want tasty food
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you have had tasty food and, you know it (Lobster and, NY Strip ring a bell) 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you have had tasty food and, you know it (Lobster and, NY Strip ring a bell)
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for holding hands.


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for holding hands.

Click to collapse



Banned because your bans need to make less sense  Or more sense...I don't know haha I keep getting android confused with reality


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your bans need to make less sense  Or more sense...I don't know haha I keep getting android confused with reality

Click to collapse



Banned cuz didn't you haz lobster and steak a few nites ago? Hmmmmm? 
Edit: realized you weren't quoting me... Attack of the "floaty meds" again sorry...
However, you are still.... Banned!
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 5, 2011)

Banned cause I'm waiting for sense 3.0

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned cause I'm waiting for sense 3.0
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You. Have. Been. Banned. Keep waiting.... 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## fhoffmann (May 5, 2011)

banned for too many smileys


----------



## chopper the dog (May 5, 2011)

fhoffmann said:


> banned for too many smileys

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying much in the themers room. 


good day.


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for not saying much in the themers room.
> 
> 
> good day.

Click to collapse



Banned because you always wish us a good day


----------



## BaldrDK (May 6, 2011)

fhoffmann said:


> banned for too many smileys

Click to collapse



banned for thinking there is such a thing as to many smiles ;-) :-/ ;-) :-o  

Sent from my Optimus 2X using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

BaldrDK said:


> banned for thinking there is such a thing as to many smiles ;-) :-/ ;-) :-o
> 
> Sent from my Optimus 2X using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for using dysfunctional smileys.


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 6, 2011)

Banned for being repetitive.....

Sent from my rewind


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being repetitive.....
> 
> Sent from my rewind

Click to collapse



Repeating the ban. Ban.


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 6, 2011)

Banned for being repetitive.....

Sent from my rewind..


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 6, 2011)

Banned for being repetitive.....

Sent from my rewind,


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being repetitive.....
> 
> Sent from my rewind,

Click to collapse



Banned because I should flag you for spam, but your ban made me giggle a little.


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 6, 2011)

Banned for giggleS
Sent from CHUCKLES


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for giggleS
> Sent from CHUCKLES

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing.
BANNING IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for laughing.
> BANNING IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!

Click to collapse



Banned because of the lulz.


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because of the lulz.

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulls 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## erraz (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the lulls
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont understand your hip-hop lingo

Sent from my samsung captivation


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned because I dont understand your hip-hop lingo
> 
> Sent from my samsung captivation

Click to collapse



Banned. Learn something new!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## obsidianchao (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Learn something new!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because knowledge is power.


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because knowledge is power.

Click to collapse



Banned for being right. Damn you!  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being right. Damn you!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for being damn right. How are you going to turn left?


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being damn right. How are you going to turn left?

Click to collapse



Banned. Left is overrated. 
Right is the only direction for me....
(why I'm constantly, going in circles)
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 6, 2011)

Banned for making me go back to page ten and bringing the ........
       BAN HAMMER!






Sent from my DeLorean.....


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Left is overrated.
> Right is the only direction for me....
> (why I'm constantly, going in circles)
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm left handed, I find that highly offensive!  

@The person who previously banned me, lulls is an actual word. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm left handed, I find that highly offensive!
> 
> @The person who previously banned me, lulls is an actual word.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for the English pwn. There's a lull in the lulz.


----------



## Scabes24 (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the English pwn. There's a lull in the lulz.

Click to collapse



Banned for being such a banoholic.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## Cryous (May 6, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for being such a banoholic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I don't care

Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## erraz (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm left handed, I find that highly offensive!
> 
> @The person who previously banned me, lulls is an actual word.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because im to lazy to find a dictionary

Sent from my samsung captivation


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned because im to lazy to find a dictionary
> 
> Sent from my samsung captivation

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy. Lazy bummer.


----------



## erraz (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being lazy. Lazy bummer.

Click to collapse



Banned for the negativity

Sent from my samsung captivation


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned for the negativity
> 
> Sent from my samsung captivation

Click to collapse



nab evitgeN


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned for the negativity
> 
> Sent from my samsung captivation

Click to collapse



Banned for gravity

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for gravity
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for letting that apple fall on me head.


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for letting that apple fall on me head.

Click to collapse



Banned for being Steve jobs


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being Steve jobs
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'ma gonna kill him.


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'ma gonna kill him.

Click to collapse



Should I lend you a squad of androids?
You may have 1. Honeycomb-leader
2.Gingerbread- the elite 
3.FroYo - the sabotager
4.Eclair- soldier
5. Donut- has missile thrower
6. Cupcake- can go past the enemy lines and provide you cover from the inside

How many of which should I send? They all carry apple greenades

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Should I lend you a squad of androids?
> You may have 1. Honeycomb-leader
> 2.Gingerbread- the elite
> 3.FroYo - the sabotager
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not equipping them with one thing that apple can't handle....flash 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not equipping them with one thing that apple can't handle....flash
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because this is standard equipment.. how many would you like?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because this is standard equipment.. how many would you like?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd only need 1 of each, it's not that hard to pwn apple using an Android 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'd only need 1 of each, it's not that hard to pwn apple using an Android
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I heard apple has founded a new company to handle iphones and ipads. They call it "the banana project"

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I heard apple has founded a new company to handle iphones and ipads. They call it "the banana project"
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what the title of the mafia thread means 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing what the title of the mafia thread means
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I know 'nana .. you aren't the only one here using Google translate

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I know 'nana .. you aren't the only one here using Google translate
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for using google

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using google
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned because you do too

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you do too
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for revealing my secret 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## rr5678 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for revealing my secret
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Banned for having secrets


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for having secrets

Click to collapse



banned because you always abandon banning


----------



## obsidianchao (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you always abandon banning

Click to collapse



Pokemans ban.


----------



## Cryous (May 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Pokemans ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for using pokemon

Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## momevil (May 6, 2011)

Cryous said:


> Banned for using pokemon
> 
> Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App

Click to collapse




banned for having one more thanks than me


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

momevil said:


> banned for having one more thanks than me

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being jealous
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for eating Jello


----------



## kraymanbauer (May 6, 2011)

Banned for hating on a product cosby endorses

sent from the LIGHTNING capital of my hand!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

kraymanbauer said:


> Banned for hating on a product cosby endorses
> 
> sent from the LIGHTNING capital of my hand!

Click to collapse



Banned because you need 10 posts to post in dev forums, jelly?


----------



## obsidianchao (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you need 10 posts to post in dev forums, jelly?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry now. Prick.


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 6, 2011)

Banned for thinking

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for thinking
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being an idiot


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an idiot

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the obvious....


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Banned because the internet is sllooooww for me


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because the internet is sllooooww for me

Click to collapse



Banned for having slow internets. Come on, man! Speed it up...Let's GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having slow internets. Come on, man! Speed it up...Let's GO!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



hahah Banned because it needs to exercise


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahah Banned because it needs to exercise

Click to collapse



Banned becuase:

Get down and give me 10 Push-ups


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned becuase:
> 
> Get down and give me 10 Push-ups

Click to collapse



Banned because I just did  Yes boss sir man!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I just did  Yes boss sir man!

Click to collapse



Banned because I was right! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I was right!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the Airborne Sargent First Class <<<))


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

banned because really?


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because really?

Click to collapse



Banned for drinking again, of course he's not. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Aiduharan (May 6, 2011)

you all really should be banned for continuous spamming on xda


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for drinking again, of course he's not.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that I'm lying 

here's my proof


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

banned because wow.. Congrats Husam 

* Sargent


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> you all really should be banned for continuous spamming on xda

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be spammed for being upset and concerned with everyone else's lives. Go find one for yourself. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should be spammed for being upset and concerned with everyone else's lives. Go find one for yourself.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I bought that jacket for $3-4 
It's real


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I bought that jacket for $3-4
> It's real

Click to collapse



banned because Lulz!  folled me  But awesome like anyway


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because Lulz!  folled me  But awesome like anyway

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing that it has US army and I'm not an american


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not seeing that it has US army and I'm not an american

Click to collapse



banned because you don't have to be American to be in the US Army  ( I dont think )


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

Banned because I don't think you do either but there are some residency qualifications I think....


There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I don't think you do either but there are some residency qualifications I think....
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the 2nd coolest person here 
After you lady


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I don't think you do either but there are some residency qualifications I think....
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because ahh thought there might be


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I don't think you do either but there are some residency qualifications I think....
> 
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing of your own country! Yeah, you need to be a US resident to be a part of our army. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because ahh thought there might be

Click to collapse



banned because u banned not the person above you  



twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing of your own country! Yeah, you need to be a US resident to be a part of our army.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me about the army


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned because u banned not the person above you
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for telling me about the army

Click to collapse



Banned for having an avatar of Alice in Wonderland, I loved that movie. 

@Husam, you're actually the most uncool person on xda, aside from stupid noobs.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing of your own country! Yeah, you need to be a US resident to be a part of our army.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because, being a "US resident" is NOT the same thing as "US citizen"
AmIrite?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Banned for loveing Aladin


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because, being a "US resident" is NOT the same thing as "US citizen"
> AmIrite?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Right.

Banned because a 17 year old has to refresh your mind about your own country! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Right.
> 
> Banned because a 17 year old has to refresh your mind about your own country!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I never said I didn't know what they were...
Double banned because the only part I couldn't remember is the exact amount of time you must be a resident... You still don't need to be a citizen....
Triple banned because I have dual citizenship....
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Right.
> 
> Banned because a 17 year old has to refresh your mind about your own country!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a noob


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I never said I didn't know what they were...
> Double banned because the only part I couldn't remember is the exact amount of time you must be a resident... You still don't need to be a citizen....
> Triple banned because I have dual citizenship....
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because my trash can isn't on fire. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

banned for Pyromaniacism


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned for Pyromaniacism

Click to collapse



Banned because burning sh!t is so fun! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned for Pyromaniacism

Click to collapse



banned for using the letter y


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for using the letter y

Click to collapse



Banned for using ANY letters... Telepathy is a much Preferred Method of communication...

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for using ANY letters... Telepathy is a much Preferred Method of communication...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll have headaches from that


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because burning sh!t is so fun!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned because yes it is... Until the deodrent can booms and you get on the floor thinking there was a gun... Then you run....


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because yes it is... Until the deodrent can booms and you get on the floor thinking there was a gun... Then you run....

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you're a fortune teller


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for using ANY letters... Telepathy is a much Preferred Method of communication...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because im still here after i was banned and for not being able to get muscle relaxer pills at my local walgreens over the counter!!

only prescription!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because yes it is... Until the deodrent can booms and you get on the floor thinking there was a gun... Then you run....

Click to collapse



Banned for having poor pyrotechnic skills 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having poor pyrotechnic skills
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for not inviting me over to burn sh!t with you


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not inviting me over to burn sh!t with you

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to burn sh*t and make it stink like sh*t


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that you're a fortune teller

Click to collapse



banned because that was the past


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because im still here after i was banned and for not being able to get muscle relaxer pills at my local walgreens over the counter!!
> 
> only prescription!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not asking for DOANS PILLS. (technically they are for backache relief, however without a prescription it's the closest you can, get.... They are one molecule away from being a "true" muscle relaxer chemically speaking, that is.)

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not inviting me over to burn sh!t with you

Click to collapse



Banned because we should all meet up and burn stuff 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not asking for DOANS PILLS. (technically they are for backache relief, however without a prescription it's the closest you can, get.... They are one molecule away from being a "true" muscle relaxer chemically speaking, that is.)
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing to ask for them and me trying to find them without help!!


also 



twitch153 said:


> Banned because we should all meet up and burn stuff
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause that sounds like more fun then burning sh*t.


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we should all meet up and burn stuff
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned, for having a GOOD IDEA (for a change    )  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we should all meet up and burn stuff
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because okay, Husmas phone?


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned, for having a GOOD IDEA (for a change    )
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're just mad because you lack powers 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not knowing to ask for them and me trying to find them without help!!

Click to collapse



Oh, double banned because I mentioned them by NAME in the "serious thread" so there!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh, double banned because I mentioned them by NAME in the "serious thread" so there!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



banned cause u have a point there...

still banning u anyway cause i was dumb and not reviewing a thread and asking for F**king DOAN pills!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh, double banned because I mentioned them by NAME in the "serious thread" so there!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because this is getting messy


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Banned for posting too much


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for posting too much

Click to collapse



banned because im bored at work and have nothing better to do then spam up this OT Ban thread and raise my post count of more useless posts and make me look like i know what im talking about on here when really im just a post spammer and dont deserve any of the respect or thanks on my thanks meter i got.


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned because im bored at work and have nothing better to do then spam up this OT Ban thread and raise my post count of more useless posts and make me look like i know what im talking about on here when really im just a post spammer and dont deserve any of the respect or thanks on my thanks meter i got.

Click to collapse



Banned because I moved on 100 posts in the last 2 hours


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I moved on 100 posts in the last 2 hours

Click to collapse



banned because now im waiting at least 2 post on this thread before i ban someone else


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned because now im waiting at least 2 post on this thread before i ban someone else

Click to collapse



Banned for being considerate, f that shiat haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I moved on 100 posts in the last 2 hours

Click to collapse



Banned for not only being the ban king but now.....the spam king.
*golf clap*

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not only being the ban king but now.....the spam king.
> *golf clap*
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



banned cause u are the 2nd poster in this thread and now im force to ban you!!!   

banned for even considering the golf clap, i would of done fine with no clap at all !!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u are the 2nd poster in this thread and now im force to ban you!!!
> 
> banned for even considering the golf clap, i would of done fine with no clap at all !!

Click to collapse



Banned for always hating


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for always hating

Click to collapse



banned for forcing me to be non considerate and not wait 2 post to post in here so i can respond to this and say im not hatin on anything!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for forcing me to be non considerate and not wait 2 post to post in here so i can respond to this and say im not hatin on anything!!

Click to collapse



Banned because we're not annoying! Just...overly happy to the point where people can't handle the happiness! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we're not annoying! Just...overly happy to the point where people can't handle the happiness!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm feeling evil today


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm feeling evil today

Click to collapse



Banned because your definition of evil seems a tad emo 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm feeling evil today

Click to collapse



banned because im going to get in trouble LMAO Out loud at work, reading through these off topic hilarious useless threads!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your definition of evil seems a tad emo
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an emo clown


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned because im going to get in trouble LMAO Out loud at work, reading through these off topic hilarious useless threads!!

Click to collapse



Shh......don't laugh at work. That is as bad as farting in a library...

Banned for laughing at the post haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're an emo clown

Click to collapse



banned because u keep attacking my friends in the off-topic area and bringing not a fun vibe to me at work and not making me laugh and being annoying with F*cking Erick!!!



twitch153 said:


> Shh......don't laugh at work. That is as bad as farting in a library...
> 
> Banned for laughing at the post haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for not making me laugh as much as i have been, but i did laugh when i said i cant cause of work, so banned for almost getting me in trouble


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Banned because I love xda (no homo)


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Shh......don't laugh at work. That is as bad as farting in a library...
> 
> Banned for laughing at the post haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing while banning someone for laughing in da Banning Thread!
I reiterate BANNING IS SERIOUS BUSINESS! No laughing while banning or laughing at bans. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for laughing while banning someone for laughing in da Banning Thread!
> I reiterate BANNING IS SERIOUS BUSINESS! No laughing while banning or laughing at bans.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're never serious, that's a fact 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Diamond_dawg (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're never serious, that's a fact
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause your the same


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause your the same

Click to collapse



Banned cause u just got online and joined the off topic fun and also asking about inside the body and ruining the 3 word rule and throwing off the story


----------



## Diamond_dawg (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u just got online and joined the off topic fun and also asking about inside the body and ruining the 3 word rule and throwing off the story

Click to collapse



banned because i do not care


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> banned because i do not care

Click to collapse



Ban because you should care!!! 

and because i care!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> banned because i do not care

Click to collapse



banned because I don't care if you don't


----------



## Diamond_dawg (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I don't care if you don't

Click to collapse



Banned cause it doesnt make a difference


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I don't care if you don't

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care if you don't care if I don't care if you care? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause it doesnt make a difference

Click to collapse



banned cause u couldnt choose the sticking out tongue smilie instead make me read symbols!!! 



twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't care if you don't care if I don't care if you care?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause this care about who cares and who doesnt is getting old and deserves to be burned with the stuff we are going to burn later right?? 


im bringing the Beer and The margarita ingredients!! Someone needs to bring food and a blender!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't care if you don't care if I don't care if you care?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody is full of sh!t
born and raised by hypocrites


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u couldnt choose the sticking out tongue smilie instead make me read symbols!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Word! 

Banned for not being in our OT mob  But yeah, we burn it to thee ground! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u couldnt choose the sticking out tongue smilie instead make me read symbols!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep popping in


----------



## Diamond_dawg (May 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ban because you should care!!!
> 
> and because i care!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause i would have, but i'm pissed off on XDA


----------



## jpgivens (May 6, 2011)

*I'm banning mother's day*

wait.... not such a good idea. don't tell my wife.


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

Diamond_dawg said:


> Banned cause i would have, but i'm pissed off on XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being mad, be glad 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being mad, be glad
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because he should read previous posts


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being mad, be glad
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking there is anything to happy about 
Unless it's my chicken soup  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you keep popping in

Click to collapse



Banned u for the same F*cking reason


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking there is anything to happy about
> Unless it's my chicken soup
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for cooking pipsqueak and saying he's a chicken


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for cooking pipsqueak and saying he's a chicken

Click to collapse



Banned fer da lulz.... Ha! Pipsqueak  mistaken for chicken. Funny!
Edit: pipsqueak is a GIRL BIRD!
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned fer da lulz.... Ha! Pipsqueak  mistaken for chicken. Funny!
> Edit: pipsqueak is a GIRL BIRD!
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



how would you know!?

Banned for looking at birds' privates


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for looking at birds' privates

Click to collapse



Banned for responding to my stupid joke in the Friday thread and calling me

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how would you know!?
> 
> Banned for looking at birds' privates

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I don't have to look 
1) female parakeets have beige or brown ceres....
2)males CAN'T lay eggs!
 Double Banned for thinking I look at birds like that 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I don't have to look
> 1) female parakeets have beige or brown ceres....
> 2)males CAN'T lay eggs!
> Double Banned for thinking I look at birds like that
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because we all know you do 



davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for responding to my stupid joke in the Friday thread and calling me
> 
> LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME

Click to collapse



banned because sorry but that joke was made like a 1,000,000 times


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we all know you do
> 
> 
> 
> banned because sorry but that joke was made like a 1,000,000 times

Click to collapse



banned for even responding at all to it then!!!

Banned for being negative and for trying to make me follow orders to join ur so called CLUB!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we all know you do
> 
> 
> 
> banned because sorry but that joke was made like a 1,000,000 times

Click to collapse



Banned because you have angered the all mighty Pipsqueak... Run! Now!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you have angered the all mighty Pipsqueak... Run! Now!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because jordan is like a 24 hours in the plane, what makes you think that IT's gonna be here now?


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because jordan is like a 24 hours in the plane, what makes you think that IT's gonna be here now?

Click to collapse



Banned because She is Pipsqueak time zones and long distances mean nothing....
Also double banned because birds don't need airplanes 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because She is Pipsqueak time zones and long distances mean nothing....
> Also double banned because birds don't need airplanes
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because birds are always sucked in air*O*plane jets 
(notice the O)


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because birds are always sucked in air*O*plane jets

Click to collapse



Banned because this is cruel to think about pet birds that people love


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because birds are always sucked in air*O*plane jets
> (notice the O)

Click to collapse



 Banned:
@Husam ah, you underestimate the power of Pipsqueak therefore ye shalt be banned.
Everyone else: banned as well. Ha!
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Banned cause my neck is feeling a lot better


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause my neck is feeling a lot better

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling better. Pain build character 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for feeling better. Pain build character
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because pain in the a$$ isn't good


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because pain in the a$$ isn't good

Click to collapse



banned because this looks like u calling me a pain in the ass


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned because this looks like u calling me a pain in the ass

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't, but to you maybe I am xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

banned u again because u need to go in the corner at least for 1 second and get some manners


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned u again because u need to go in the corner at least for 1 second and get some manners

Click to collapse



Banned because I love the corner,
let me quote Pink Floyd


> There's a silence surroundiing me
> I can't seem to think straight
> I'll sit in the corner
> No one can bother me

Click to collapse


----------



## Cryous (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I love the corner,
> let me quote Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting someone

Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Cryous said:


> Banned for quoting someone
> 
> Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Pink Floyd are not SOMEONE!! 

double banned for being music ignorant


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Cryous said:


> Banned for quoting someone
> 
> Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for quoting him


----------



## Cryous (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Pink Floyd are not SOMEONE!!
> 
> double banned for being music ignorant

Click to collapse



Banned because im not music ignorant. I have 45 gb of great music, never heard of pink floyd though


Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Cryous said:


> Banned because im not music ignorant. I have 45 gb of great music, never heard of pink floyd though
> 
> 
> Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Pink Floyd is an old school rock band  

BUT! Whoa, 45GB of music, that just deserves another ban!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Pink Floyd is an old school rock band
> 
> BUT! Whoa, 45GB of music, that just deserves another ban!

Click to collapse



Banned because psychedelic is not old school rock


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because psychedelic is not old school rock

Click to collapse



Banned because um.....????? :?

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because um.....????? :?
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Banned for the confusion, you high...son?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the confusion, you high...son?

Click to collapse



Banned because I think it's because he didn't see my link


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I think it's because he didn't see my link

Click to collapse



Banned because if it's old school, and it's rock....IT'S OLD SCHOOL ROCK!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if it's old school, and it's rock....IT'S OLD SCHOOL ROCK!

Click to collapse



Banned for being sooooooo wrong


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Banned because twitch thought I was high...

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because twitch thought I was high...
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Banned because the caterpillar told me that you were  jk


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the caterpillar told me that you were  jk

Click to collapse



Banned because he stole some of BD medications


----------



## obsidianchao (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the caterpillar told me that you were  jk

Click to collapse



Banned for talking to caterpillar, dog. He's my bro.


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for talking to caterpillar, dog. He's my bro.

Click to collapse



banned because your bro is green


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for talking to caterpillar, dog. He's my bro.

Click to collapse



Banned cause all this catipillar talk is making my avatar catipillar sad 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause all this catipillar talk is making my avatar catipillar sad
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Banned because weed toking caterpillars can't be sad haha


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because weed toking caterpillars can't be sad haha

Click to collapse



Band cause he isn't smoking weed it's hookah 


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Band cause he isn't smoking weed it's hookah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead

Click to collapse



Banned because I tried that a couple of times, didn't get what it's all about


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Band cause he isn't smoking weed it's hookah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead

Click to collapse



Banned because you think he's smoking tobacco? You've seen Alice in Wonderland...right? It's a HUGE acid trip haha 

Zombie economics anyone? 







-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you think he's smoking tobacco? You've seen Alice in Wonderland...right? It's a HUGE acid trip haha
> 
> Zombie economics anyone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of resident evil


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reminding me of resident evil

Click to collapse



Banned because my zombie economics are awesome looking


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my zombie economics are awesome looking

Click to collapse



Banned because that's why they reminded me of an awesome movie,

double banned because awesome people have awesome sh!tz


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you think he's smoking tobacco? You've seen Alice in Wonderland...right? It's a HUGE acid trip haha
> 
> Zombie economics anyone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I know he's not smoking Tabacco but I like that avatar cause I do smoke and like hookah and it's suppose to be animated but xda doesn't allow animated avatars it also might help u find me easy on other forums 


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's why they reminded me of an awesome movie,
> 
> double banned because awesome people have awesome sh!tz

Click to collapse



Banned for stating something that couldn't be any more true 

Double banned because I actually like the Resident Evil games much more than the movies.


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for stating something that couldn't be any more true
> 
> Double banned because I actually like the Resident Evil games much more than the movies.

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the truth... You can't handle the truth! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for stating the truth... You can't handle the truth!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't handle the smack-down I'm about to lay on your punk self with this ban.....wait for it........WAIT FOR IT.............BANNED!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for stating the truth... You can't handle the truth!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned u for no one banning my previous ban 


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## obsidianchao (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned u for no one banning my previous ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead

Click to collapse



Banned for whining, *****!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because I know he's not smoking Tabacco but I like that avatar cause I do smoke and like hookah and it's suppose to be animated but xda doesn't allow animated avatars it also might help u find me easy on other forums
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead

Click to collapse



Banned you from this ban because you had to be all sad and shizz.  

Double banned because drugs are bad m'kay?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for whining, *****!

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trolling

Click to collapse



Banned cause you got teh troll pm. Hahahahahah :b

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trolling

Click to collapse



Banned for not sleeping, get to bed you insomniac


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for whining, *****!

Click to collapse



Who says I was whining?

Banned for thinking I was whining.


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Who says I was whining?
> 
> Banned for thinking I was whining.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using an iPod, that's worse than whining!  

Nah, only if it's a last resort is it acceptable


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned you from this ban because you had to be all sad and shizz.
> 
> Double banned because drugs are bad m'kay?

Click to collapse



Banned because I am Babydoll and have decreed that the Nana should be banned.....

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for using an iPod, that's worse than whining!
> 
> Nah, only if it's a last resort is it acceptable

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me about the iPod my phone is charging and don't feel like going on the computer 


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I am Babydoll and have decreed that the Nana should be banned.....
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I am said Nana' and I attest to your declaration! We shall duel like sophisticated peoples with swords in the shape of q-tips!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am said Nana' and I attest to your declaration! We shall duel like sophisticated peoples with swords in the shape of q-tips!

Click to collapse



Banned. Duel at dawn.... Be there or be a banana cream pie.... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

View attachment 589029 muwahahah 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 589029 muwahahah
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned for playing the game in the banning thread and not banning! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for playing the game in the banning thread and not banning!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a confession...I ate a banana split yesterday 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for playing the game in the banning thread and not banning!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned cause what eva what eva I DO WHAT I WAAAANNNNT!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause what eva what eva I DO WHAT I WAAAANNNNT!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned because I am Babydoll and Pipsqueak listens to me and you should be afraid.... Of that bird!
Pipsqueak is mad now! Run! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Banned for Mental banning last night which I couldn't keep up with & other threads so went to sleep   

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for Mental banning last night which I couldn't keep up with & other threads so went to sleep
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned u cause u are the only one online in the OT forums that im familiar with...

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Banned because haha, I'll be going soon I think though ,I'm in the car 


davidrules7778 said:


> Banned u cause u are the only one online in the OT forums that im familiar with...
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because haha, I'll be going soon I think though ,I'm in the car
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for abandoning the OT


----------



## snowboarda42 (May 7, 2011)

Banned for trying to put something in the off topic lounge back on topic

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

snowboarda42 said:


> Banned for trying to put something in the off topic lounge back on topic
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not pressing the go to last page button before you ban


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not pressing the go to last page button before you ban

Click to collapse



Banned for 702 posts. Yay!


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for 702 posts. Yay!
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you need 298 to become in the cool list


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you need 298 to become in the cool list

Click to collapse



Banned for that. 296 posts remaining... 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for that. 296 posts remaining...
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



banned for being cool without 1000posts


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Banned for bein uncool


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned for bein uncool

Click to collapse



Banned because says the n00b


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because says the n00b

Click to collapse



Banned because because this is not 3 word story

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because because this is not 3 word story
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because it


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it

Click to collapse



Seems like it?
(Quickly change the thread title )

Edit: just saw that this is the ban thread.... banned

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Seems like it?
> (Quickly change the thread title )
> 
> Edit: just saw that this is the ban thread.... banned
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because sadly I don't own this magnificent thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Banned u cause my gf is still being a little b*etched and crazy!! And because u didbt help ne with any advice in my thread just commented on people comments 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned u cause my gf is still being a little b*etched and crazy!! And because u didbt help ne with any advice in my thread just commented on people comments
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



banned because I'm the wrong person to ask
you should wait for our relationship expert sakai4eva


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I'm the wrong person to ask
> you should wait for our relationship expert sakai4eva

Click to collapse



Banned for being the "wrong" person to ask.... What happened to always being "right"?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being the "wrong" person to ask.... What happened to always being "right"?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm right at being the wrong person to ask 

Double banned for doubting my perfection


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm right at being the wrong person to ask
> 
> Double banned for doubting my perfection

Click to collapse



Banned because you look cool in uniform, consigliere 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you look cool in uniform, consigliere
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because that's Sgt First Class 
JK

thx


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Banned because I dont see a uniform 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's Sgt First Class
> JK
> 
> thx

Click to collapse



Banned cause I thought you bought jackets, not full uniforms 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I thought you bought jackets, not full uniforms
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz it's Saturday.... 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz it's Saturday....
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz its sunny here

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz its sunny here
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz my head hurts....

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz my head hurts....
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned for new signature

Sent from my TrolloGen Modded htc kaiser


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz my head hurts....
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned cause my head hurts too


----------



## Cryous (May 7, 2011)

Banned cuz I have speakers

Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2011)

Cryous said:


> Banned cuz I have speakers
> 
> Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause my speakers are bigger

I <3 hTc


----------



## snowboarda42 (May 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause my speakers are bigger
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to pee

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

I banned u for usin da jon so much 
:-(


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I thought you bought jackets, not full uniforms
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because those pants are 2 years old 
the jackets are real **** from the black market  (dont you love those?)



SuperDeform said:


> I banned u for usin da jon so much
> :-(

Click to collapse



Banned for showing sadness, Be a man


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because those pants are 2 years old
> the jackets are real **** from the black market  (dont you love those)
> Banned for showing sadness, Be a man

Click to collapse



 Banned for buying on the black market (those are bad   )

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for buying on the black market (those are bad   )
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because they're not


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

Banned because I've never been to one  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I've never been to one
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same reason ban
At least not in a proper one
[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Same reason ban
> At least not in a proper one
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being jelly

Click to collapse



Nah, I don't care about us military clothes.. Id prefer something more usable...


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah, I don't care about us military clothes.. Id prefer something more usable...
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for paying a whore


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for paying a whore

Click to collapse



 how did you think that? I meant something like army knife/rifle/greenades/etc
Although I am peaceful, I love these toys... Only disassembling them is fun to me ... 

Banned for having such a dirty mind

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> how did you think that? I meant something like army knife/rifle/greenades/etc
> Although I am peaceful, I love these toys... Only disassembling them is fun to me ...
> 
> Banned for having such a dirty mind
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because they don't have knives or grenades where I go to


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they don't have knives or grenades where I go to

Click to collapse



Banned for not having proper "connections"

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!Z


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not having proper "connections"
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!Z

Click to collapse



Banned for having "connections" soley dedicated to the procurement of weapons... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having "connections" soley dedicated to the procurement of weapons...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I have not. Plus the fact that I haven't got any "connections" into anything...except an internet and a phone... 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I have not. Plus the fact that I haven't got any "connections" into anything...except an internet and a phone...
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having any connections except the internetz and a phone then..... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not having any connections except the internetz and a phone then.....
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone 
double banned because that's the lamest ban I ever did


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a phone
> double banned because that's the lamest ban I ever did

Click to collapse



Banned for banning ME, ME with your lamest ban EVA!
(don't I deserve better? )

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for banning ME, ME with your lamest ban EVA!
> (don't I deserve better? )
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you always take my good bans


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always take my good bans

Click to collapse



Banned because I deserve only the BEST bans from the "king of banning" 
(don't you think?)

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I deserve only the BEST bans from the "king of banning"
> (don't you think?)
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're right

Click to collapse



Banned because if you arw the king of banning, then almost definitely must be the prince at least 

Don't forget my ban..

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because if you arw the king of banning, then almost definitely must be the prince at least
> 
> Don't forget my ban..
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the you are the earl of banning xD
(damn Shakespeare plays)


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm the you are the earl of banning xD
> (damn Shakespeare plays)

Click to collapse



Banned because I will become the emperor of banning... One day 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I will become the emperor of banning... One day
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because you can be whatever you want, nobody's gonna say no


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you can be whatever you want, nobody's gonna say no

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still gawd of ban 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm still gawd of ban
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



bananananananned 

you needed that one


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bananananananned
> 
> you needed that one

Click to collapse



Lol! That's what I call a Bananaban. Banned for success hus 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol! That's what I call a Bananaban. Banned for success hus
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because you moved on 100 posts today xD
welcome to the club


----------



## twitch351 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol! That's what I call a Bananaban. Banned for success hus
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing, I created the bananaban 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing, I created the bananaban
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Well, I know , but bannanabaning a banana is cool 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, I know , but bannanabaning a banana is cool
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for going bananas about it


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing, I created the bananaban
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned... See pix for instructions.

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned... See pix for instructions.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because that pic is stolen.


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because that pic is stolen.
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a thief! 
The nerve!....   

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for calling me a thief!
> The nerve!....
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the most honorable lady I have ever spoke to 
you wont even feed your husband an egg


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for calling me a thief!
> The nerve!....
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to join in.

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are the most honorable lady I have ever spoke to
> you wont even feed your husband an egg

Click to collapse



Watch out hus! I see her banbrick coming!


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Watch out hus! I see her banbrick coming!
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I hit my head with the drum stick, what makes you think that the brick would hurt more?


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I hit my head with the drum stick, what makes you think that the brick would hurt more?

Click to collapse



Banned because bd's banbrick is always followed by her banhammer

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I hit my head with the drum stick, what makes you think that the brick would hurt more?

Click to collapse



Banned with.... This!
Twice!
Edit: dexter technically it's the "beatin' brick" however I usually use it to beat someone WHILE banning them and then a good pounding with my banhammer!
It's the triple threat of the banning thread... 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned with.... This!
> Twice!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because my head hurts


----------



## cjward23 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my head hurts

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me previously

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned for not banning me previously
> 
> [sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for extreme noobish behaviour. Next person to ban me also thank me 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my head hurts

Click to collapse



Banned. Read my edited post and see exactly WHY your head hurts.
I have patented my triple threat ban and you have been da guinea pig... And a banned one, at that!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned for not banning me previously
> 
> [sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because you weren't  above me


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you weren't  above me

Click to collapse



Banned because I am aware of my stupidity and you don't need to rub it in

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned because I am aware of my stupidity and you don't need to rub it in
> 
> [sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for being extra stupid


----------



## Aiduharan (May 8, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned because I am aware of my stupidity and you don't need to rub it in
> 
> Banned cos u r l8tr noticing ot
> [sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Read my edited post and see exactly WHY your head hurts.
> I have patented my triple threat ban and you have been da guinea pig... And a banned one, at that!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for that. Thank husam, I haven't experienced this 

Explanation: everytime I ban bd and she is about to get her banbrick /hammer husam comes up and gets it instead of me

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be dead. Hadn't husam eliminated you

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for that. Thank husam, I haven't experienced this
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I started to lose focus


----------



## Aiduharan (May 8, 2011)

What's the ten post limit on ot





dexter93 said:


> Banned for that. Thank husam, I haven't experienced this
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> What's the ten post limit on ot
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because look who's here..


----------



## Aiduharan (May 8, 2011)

Banned for being otamgest 





husam666 said:


> Banned because look who's here..

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> What's the ten post limit on ot
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that it is a campaign started by og ot'ers to stop people with less than ten posts from coming in and spamming ot with "I need ten posts
to post so I will post here" posts. 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I started to lose focus

Click to collapse



Banned for losing focus. Check my edited post, you will understand 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned for being otamgest
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using an x8

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned for being otamgest
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not a word


----------



## Aiduharan (May 8, 2011)

Banned for writing about HTC and coins





dexter93 said:


> Banned for losing focus. Check my edited post, you will understand
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## Aiduharan (May 8, 2011)

Banned for checking. The dictionary,  the English 1





husam666 said:


> Banned because that's not a word

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## Aiduharan (May 8, 2011)

Banned for disarming x8 look at the x and 8,  makes a nice X8 face





cjward23 said:


> Banned for using an x8
> 
> [sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned for writing about HTC and coins
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning like n00b. NOOB! 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for banning like n00b. NOOB!
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned, beaten and pounded... In that exact order

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for banning like n00b. NOOB!
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of madona (like a virgin)


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned, beaten and pounded... In that exact order
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Noooooooo. Bd it hurts more than I could imagine... So banned
But at last I can add that to my xda cv  

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Noooooooo. Bd it hurts more than I could imagine... So banned
> But at last I can add that to my xda cv
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because that's an honor


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's an honor

Click to collapse



Banned for not bestowing that honor on me

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned for not bestowing that honor on me
> 
> [sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being jealous
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because how couldn't he be


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being jealous
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being correct 

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned for being correct
> 
> [sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]

Click to collapse



Banned for banning on the assumption that you are banning correctly. Banned for an incorrect ban! 
(whatever that means...      )

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for banning on the assumption that you are banning correctly. Banned for an incorrect ban!
> (whatever that means...      )
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



banned for being not sure but right


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being not sure but right

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you should damn well know I am suffering from the dreaded "floaty medicine" affliction! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you should damn well know I am suffering from the dreaded "floaty medicine" affliction!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for using cuz instead of because

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## h-e-a-v-e-n (May 8, 2011)

What should I say hmm......... just ban him.......

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

h-e-a-v-e-n said:


> What should I say hmm......... just ban him.......
> 
> Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because that reminds me of a dictator


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that reminds me of a dictator

Click to collapse



Banned for being reminded of bad people/things... Also banned cuz I'm #5  Ha!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being reminded of bad people/things... Also banned cuz I'm #5  Ha!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still #1!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GAWD OF BAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm still #1!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GAWD OF BAN!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still cuter than you! (cuz I'm Babydoll   )

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I'm still cuter than you! (cuz I'm Babydoll   )
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because beauty is in the eyes of the beholder


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because beauty is in the eyes of the beholder

Click to collapse



Banned because some beauties are universal!  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## PaganAng3l (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because some beauties are universal!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I saw y'all get the troll all fired up a few pages back and LOLed hard!


----------



## Aiduharan (May 8, 2011)

Banned cos u r the troll





PaganAng3l said:


> Banned cuz I saw y'all get the troll all fired up a few pages back and LOLed hard!

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned cos u r the troll
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because:







-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I ban this? Well... Banned because I have seen better "bucket pics"

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How can I ban this? Well... Banned because I have seen better "bucket pics"
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because to day.... Is a good day


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because to day.... Is a good day

Click to collapse



Banned for happy birthday 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for happy birthday
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising his birthday


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for advertising his birthday

Click to collapse



Banned because I also advertised the troll ROM 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I also advertised the troll ROM
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for free advertising, you should sue them


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for free advertising, you should sue them

Click to collapse



Banned because when flashing the ROM, the phone automatically spam on xda even if you haven't installed the app, or have an account

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because when flashing the ROM, the phone automatically spam on xda even if you haven't installed the app, or have an account
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because the troll rom should troll you and brick your phone


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the troll rom should troll you and brick your phone

Click to collapse



Nah... I don't have the phone that the ROM was built for 


Lucky me.  otherwise I would be tempted 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah... I don't have the phone that the ROM was built for
> 
> 
> Lucky me.  otherwise I would be tempted
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you always forget to ban


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always forget to ban

Click to collapse



!!!not again!! Bananabanned then 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> !!!not again!! Bananabanned then
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because bananas are perverts


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because bananas are perverts

Click to collapse



Banned because *cough*twitch*cough* where are you?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because *cough*twitch*cough* where are you?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because he's sleeping as always


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's sleeping as always

Click to collapse



Banned because ill pm him with link to the post :evil: 
 jk
[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because ill pm him with link to the post :evil:
> jk
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because he knows


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he knows

Click to collapse



Banned for 867 post

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for 867 post
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're close


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're close

Click to collapse



Banned because I can almost touch it ...

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Banned because I need 100 more bans to take back the lead


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I need 100 more bans to take back the lead

Click to collapse



From who? Banned for 99 remaining

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## XtrKiL (May 8, 2011)

Banned because XDA is way too epic
for meh
Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> From who? Banned for 99 remaining
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because they are more like 107 now


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they are more like 107 now

Click to collapse



Banned because mine are only 126

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because mine are only 126
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having, a confusing ban..

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having, a confusing ban..
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned for being easily confused


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being easily confused

Click to collapse



Banned, for banning me when I'm, confused because banning me when I've just seen a confusing ban is confusing my ability to ban you before you could ban me but since it's so confusing.... I'll just hit you over the head with my BANHAMMER.... and be done with it.  

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned, for banning me when I'm, confused because banning me when I've just seen a confusing ban is confusing my ability to ban you before you could ban me but since it's so confusing.... I'll just hit you over the head with my BANHAMMER.... and be done with it.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned!!!!

Click to collapse



Lame! Banned! Twice!

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lame! Banned! Twice!
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm tired and not focused


----------



## obsidianchao (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm tired and not focused

Click to collapse



Ban for poor ban


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Ban for poor ban

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on me, get a life


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Ban for poor ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you know everyone is entitled to ONE lame ban...
EVEN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ficus* (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you know everyone is entitled to ONE lame ban...
> EVEN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned for spam.

=//


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Ficus* said:


> banned for spam.
> 
> =//

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a noob

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a noob. We are supposed to *cough*help, like *cough* noobs 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for banning a noob. We are supposed to *cough*help, like *cough* noobs
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because he was asking for it


----------



## ShadowAS1 (May 8, 2011)

Banned for banning with no reason.

And lolwut stop the Desire coin thingy xD


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

ShadowAS1 said:


> Banned for banning with no reason.
> 
> And lolwut stop the Desire coin thingy xD

Click to collapse



Banned cause its my signature. Like it? Good then

Don't like it? Good then

As you see I asked for no opinions

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause its my signature. Like it? Good then
> 
> Don't like it? Good then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for arguing with him


----------



## Cryous (May 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause my speakers are bigger
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im positive they arent

Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Cryous said:


> Banned cuz im positive they arent
> 
> Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for failing


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for failing

Click to collapse



Banned before Pipsqueak gets you! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned before Pipsqueak gets you!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



banned for teaching her how to pick locks 
double banned because she's female and evil (thats sexy ) xD


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for teaching her how to pick locks
> double banned because she's female and evil (thats sexy ) xD

Click to collapse



Banned because I taught her NOTHING!  Pipsqueak  knows ALL! 
DOUBLE BANNED for not knowing that. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## tetronic (May 8, 2011)

Banned because I need some posts


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I taught her NOTHING!  Pipsqueak  knows ALL!
> DOUBLE BANNED for not knowing that.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for not sending me that info using telepathy


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not sending me that info using telepathy

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that due to my incessant migraines, my telepathy is being artificially blocked 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not knowing that due to my incessant migraines, my telepathy is being artificially blocked
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because IT WORKS!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because IT WORKS!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I can confirm it 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I can confirm it
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you owe me, now that I was able to block her telepathy


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 8, 2011)

Banned for not getting the joke.


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 8, 2011)

Remember the time I couldn't remember, remember?

Sent from my banned phone....


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for not getting the joke.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting it in the wrong way


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you owe me, now that I was able to block her telepathy

Click to collapse



Banned because migraines are evil.
In fact her telepathy wasn't that bad 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## mexx0312 (May 8, 2011)

Banned for nothing.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because migraines are evil.
> In fact her telepathy wasn't that bad
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I BLOCKED my telepathy cuz my head hurts too much... 
However, I will unleash it... If I must.  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because migraines are evil.
> In fact her telepathy wasn't that bad
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because pipsqueak throws stuff at her when she's sleeping(that's no migraines )


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I BLOCKED my telepathy cuz my head hurts too much...
> However, I will unleash it... If I must.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't unleash it except if really necessary:

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because pipsqueak throws stuff at her when she's sleeping(that's no migraines )

Click to collapse



Banned cuz pip is going to conquer the world 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't unleash it except if really necessary:
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping

edit: banned for making me fail


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling them that Pipsqueak DOES throw things. (pretzels) 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping
> 
> edit: banned for making me fail

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I type faster than you 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2011)

Banned for a FAIL. 





husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping
> 
> edit: banned for making me fail

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

tinky1 said:


> Banned for a FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because look who's talking


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because look who's talking

Click to collapse



Banned for 905 post !!! 95 remaining 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for 905 post !!! 95 remaining
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for counting in the banning thread. The counting thread was deleted. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for counting in the banning thread. The counting thread was deleted.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ill start one 
Double ban because in 92 posts I will become adult in the ot land


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz ill start one
> Double ban because in 92 posts I will become adult in the ot land
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll become adult on all of xda


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you'll become adult on all of xda

Click to collapse



Banned cause I just started it. "The counting thread" 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you'll become adult on all of xda

Click to collapse



Aren't adults BANNED from ot on xda?
Banned. Thank you. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Aren't adults BANNED from ot on xda?
> Banned. Thank you.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for thanking in the banning thread 
there is a thank thread that max started once


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thanking in the banning thread

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I am thinking of making a "thank you " thread. Should I 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thanking in the banning thread

Click to collapse



Fine. Not only will I BAN you, but I won't THANK you either.  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I am thinking of making a "thank you " thread. Should I
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because there is one


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because there is one

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanted too so I did and now I have.... Banned YOU!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because there is one

Click to collapse




Banned for editing posts 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Banned for making me hungry with all those bird photos


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me hungry with all those bird photos

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking of Pipsqueak as FOOD! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 8, 2011)

Banned because its mothers day and u should be with ur mon and not banning people 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because its mothers day and u should be with ur mon and not banning people
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking of Pipsqueak as FOOD!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



She is right hus. You can't eat anything from that . But if her friends come together too.....

Edit: banned

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> She is right hus. You can't eat anything from that . But if her friends come together too.....
> 
> Edit: banned
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I was thinking of something more like a tuna but pips sounds delicious


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> She is right hus. You can't eat anything from that . But if her friends come together too.....
> 
> Edit: banned
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for posting things that Pipsqueak won't like. It WILL end badly for you. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## mexx0312 (May 8, 2011)

Banned for OT

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## mexx0312 (May 8, 2011)

Banned for using tapatalk

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

mexx0312 said:


> Banned for OT
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a proper excuse for banning.
Be creative

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not having a proper excuse for banning.
> Be creative
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for, not checking out the new Bird Pics in, da Mafia thread.
What's wrong, with you?
Don't, you wanna see birds? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for, not checking out the new Bird Pics in, da Mafia thread.
> What's wrong, with you?
> Don't, you wanna see birds?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a rrrealy bad Idea xD


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for, not checking out the new Bird Pics in, da Mafia thread.
> What's wrong, with you?
> Don't, you wanna see birds?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I saw them. And replied too 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I saw them. And replied too
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for LOLing at Sparky.
Don't lie. I know you did! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for LOLing at Sparky.
> Don't lie. I know you did!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I've seen sparky, but not you

I want a pic 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I've seen sparky, but not you
> 
> I want a pic
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for this....

And now I not only have to ban you... I may have to kill you...  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for this....
> And this....
> And now I not only have to ban you... I may have to kill you...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for nice hair  LOL

Finally I saw the one who broke a banbrick on my head 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for nice hair  LOL
> 
> Finally I saw the one who broke a banbrick on my head
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned.... I can hit you again if you like.... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned.... I can hit you again if you like....
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because that brick is bricking my brain


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that brick is bricking my brain

Click to collapse



Banned for getting bricked... 
Shouldn't you know better by now?   

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for getting bricked...
> Shouldn't you know better by now?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm #11. I want top 10 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that brick is bricking my brain

Click to collapse



Banned because no one is counting  

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because no one is counting
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I DID count (and I made it funny  )

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I DID count (and I made it funny  )
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of counting


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making fun of counting

Click to collapse



Banned for not, looking at my new thread (first in OT)

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not, looking at my new thread (first in OT)
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned becasue this facebook app thinks I'm a girl 



> MV2G Intelligence Test
> Dash has scored an IQ of 131 on the MV2G Test of Intelligence. Now she is more likely to be hired by employers all over the world! Dash thinks you also should try it. It is offer at no charge to users.

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not, looking at my new thread (first in OT)
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I replied there 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I replied there
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you NEED TO GET a PET! NOW!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 8, 2011)

Banned because I don't have a pet  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Banned for skipping me


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I don't have a pet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned. See my above post.
To all those with NO PETS... get a, PET, NOW! There are many nice shelter animals that would love to live with a nice Nerd/Geek. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. See my above post.
> To all those with NO PETS... get a, PET, NOW! There are many nice shelter animals that would love to live with a nice Nerd/Geek.
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I found some:
















[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I found some:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for almost stealing my idea (was in my head)


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I have you beat!
Ha!
Check this out...

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I have you beat!
> Ha!
> Check this out...
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I HAVE MORE..... mwahahahhhahahaha


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I HAVE MORE..... mwahahahhhahahaha
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for the evil laugh, I'm scared


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the evil laugh, I'm scared

Click to collapse



Watch out! I haz it fb.... 
Banned

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Watch out! I haz it fb....
> Banned
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I dare you


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Watch out! I haz it fb....
> Banned
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for scaring people while on FaceBook.. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Watch out! I haz it fb....
> Banned
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I have more pets than you! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have more pets than you!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



 Banned because...
Actually... You Don't.
Banned for trying though....
(read my edited first post, I haz unphotographable pets...   

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have more pets than you!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Who wants me to press the share button ban?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Who wants me to press the share button ban?

Click to collapse



Banned cause I haz friend who knows photoshop  wanna see ur head in the uk queens body? Or Justin biebers?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Who wants me to press the share button ban?

Click to collapse



Banned cuz.... I do! I do! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I haz friend who knows photoshop  wanna see ur head in the uk queens body? Or Justin biebers?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I know photoshop
want your head on miley cyrus' body?


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know photoshop
> want your head on miley cyrus' body?

Click to collapse



Banned for making me ROLF! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for making me ROLF!
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I wonder which of her characters he prefers
Miley or Hannah?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know photoshop
> want your head on miley cyrus' body?

Click to collapse



Lol you wouldnt! You are taking advance of the fact that I don't have a pc... If I had, your xda a count now would be history 
Want a ban bet? If I get to 1000 posts before you are #1 banner, i spam ur fb wall. If I lose you do

So?

*banned

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wonder which of her characters he prefers
> Miley or Hannah?

Click to collapse



Banned because they are both *****€$

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because they are both *****€$
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I was only messing around you know that 

but I can't say no to a lady


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was only messing around you know that
> 
> but I can't say no to a lady

Click to collapse



I know hus me too...
So the bet is on? 
Banned

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I know hus me too...
> So the bet is on?
> Banned
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



no, because I know the result, you are going to win
1- you need less posts
2- twitch is online
3- you have like a million thread to spam, I have one
and the list goes on

what do I owe you ban?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, because I know the result, you are going to win
> 1- you need less posts
> 2- twitch is online
> 3- you have like a million thread to spam, I have one
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I can't remember, plus its a.bit.late...
Do you even like miley?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Aiduharan (May 8, 2011)

Banned cos u lot are so...... 





husam666 said:


> no, because I know the result, you are going to win
> 1- you need less posts
> 2- twitch is online
> 3- you have like a million thread to spam, I have one
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned cos u lot are so......
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause orange assassins are not permitted in this corner of xda 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I can't remember, plus its a.bit.late...
> Do you even like miley?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I used to watch HM 

but now I hate her


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I used to watch HM
> 
> but now I hate her

Click to collapse



Same reason ban... 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Aiduharan (May 8, 2011)

Banned for being on ot,  the most USelessed section on xda 





dexter93 said:


> Same reason ban...
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Same reason ban...
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because twitch will through banana peels on us
double banned because he will throw us out of the mafia


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned for being on ot,  the most USelessed section on xda
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



If it is USeless as you say, then get out and do something useful 
But this is the mafias home and we believe its the best of all.

Like husam said "there is no life out of.ot" 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because twitch will through banana peels on us
> double banned because he will throw us out of the mafia

Click to collapse



Banned because he is offline
Double ban cause we are some of the best in there- he needs us 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because he is offline
> Double ban cause we are some of the best in there- he needs us
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because....WHAT YOU TALKIN' ABOUT ME FOR?! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....WHAT YOU TALKIN' ABOUT ME FOR?!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you want to kill us


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you want to kill us

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining why...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not explaining why...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the previous page


----------



## obsidianchao (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not reading the previous page

Click to collapse



Stolen bananaban!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Stolen bananaban!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being fast enough


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Banned cause I got this pm 


> ****ing stop spamming
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Now what should I do? Seems like someone wants to make this personal...
[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I got this pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because who sent it?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because who sent it?

Click to collapse



Banned cause his signature is quoted and easily identifiable 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause his signature is quoted and easily identifiable
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I know but I forgot who


----------



## twitch351 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know but I forgot who

Click to collapse



Banned because it's orange assassin  Report that hoe.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Blanco954 (May 9, 2011)

artsol said:


> Banned especially by Chuck Norris for posting ...too much

Click to collapse



I ban Lamar Odem and Andrew Bynum for their lame sportsmanship and all the tv commentators almost willing the Lakers to win today and saying they can still win this series. Go home losers.

GO MAVERICKS!!!!!

I ban the poster above me cause I know he's a closet Lakers fan. 

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using XDA Premium App powered by Perfect Storm v1.4

 "Para pa pa pa I'M LOVING IT!"


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

Blanco954 said:


> I ban Lamar Odem and Andrew Bynum for their lame sportsmanship and all the tv commentators almost willing the Lakers to win today and saying they can still win this series. Go home losers.
> 
> GO MAVERICKS!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't even watch Basketball haha But if I had to pick I'd prefer the Mavericks over the Lakers anyways. 

Double banned because you AREN'T loving it! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't even watch Basketball haha But if I had to pick I'd prefer the Mavericks over the Lakers anyways.
> 
> Double banned because you AREN'T loving it!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because McDonald's shouldn't be considered as food

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because McDonald's shouldn't be considered as food
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm back. From the weekend.


----------



## Cryous (May 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm back. From the weekend.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your weekend is over

Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

Cryous said:


> Banned cuz your weekend is over
> 
> Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it was over long ago.


----------



## obsidianchao (May 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it was over long ago.

Click to collapse



Banned for stupid time zone


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for stupid time zone

Click to collapse



Banned for still looking like a rock. :b

I <3 hTc


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Banned because I like ur avatar and now want to watch aqua teen!!

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because I like ur avatar and now want to watch aqua teen!!
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Hahahha

I <3 hTc


----------



## orb3000 (May 9, 2011)

Banned for laughing without ban



watt9493 said:


> Hahahha
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse


----------



## SuperDeform (May 9, 2011)

Banned cus im cold


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for laughing without ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning him for real.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Banned because im watching shin change instead of playing halo 

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because im watching shin change instead of playing halo
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Banned for not playing halo

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## maggedo (May 9, 2011)

ban for not using Motorola Defy!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

maggedo said:


> ban for not using Motorola Defy!

Click to collapse



Banned because I defy thine ban.


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Banned for good morning 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for good morning
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because there is nothing good about it

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned because there is nothing good about it
> 
> [sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]

Click to collapse



Banned cause it says clearly GOOD morning!! 
Can't u see? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause it says clearly GOOD morning!!
> Can't u see?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because "I can see" said the blind man, as he too a hammer and saw 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## obsidianchao (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because "I can see" said the blind man, as he too a hammer and saw
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be philimisophicawhatical.


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for trying to be philimisophicawhatical.

Click to collapse



Banned because philosophical isn't a play on words  

Double banned because you better start learning up on your "Engrish" 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because philosophical isn't a play on words
> 
> Double banned because you better start learning up on your "Engrish"
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause we call it "Greeklish"
.. 
[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause we call it "Greeklish"
> ..
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I want a Greek salad.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I want a Greek salad.

Click to collapse



Banned because I just had to wait at the Hospital for 2 hours, for a 2min chat -__-


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I just had to wait at the Hospital for 2 hours, for a 2min chat -__-

Click to collapse



Banned for going there


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 9, 2011)

Banned because of YOUR MOMMA MISSED ME 





husam666 said:


> Banned for going there

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because of YOUR MOMMA MISSED ME
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being dakky who wants to do crazy sht

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being dakky who wants to do crazy sht
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious

Click to collapse



Banned for using the same ban over 50 times. Can't you be more creative? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for using the same ban over 50 times. Can't you be more creative?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned. Don't you realize that creative bans are a gift for the select few that understand the importance of a creative ban?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 9, 2011)

Banned because you all missed me while I havnt posted in a week or so





Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Don't you realize that creative bans are a gift for the select few that understand the importance of a creative ban?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because you all missed me while I havnt posted in a week or so
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being gone for a week or so..... 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 9, 2011)

My vibrant dosnt play well with xda and I've been using it while at school for better battery life 


Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being gone for a week or so.....
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> My vibrant dosnt play well with xda and I've been using it while at school for better battery life
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because so....?


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because so....?

Click to collapse



Banned cause i needa shower

I <3 hTc


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i needa shower
> 
> I <3 hTc

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to study


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I need to study

Click to collapse



Banned for having to study, I learn through touch, I touch things and then I know. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for promoting illiteracy....bad 'Nana

Click to collapse



Banned because I corrected myself  I need to work on biology again. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 9, 2011)

Banned because no one cares 





twitch153 said:


> Banned because I corrected myself  I need to work on biology again.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because no one cares
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because a lot of people care, just not you. 

Double banned for thinking your opinion matters to me. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because a lot of people care, just not you.
> 
> Double banned for thinking your opinion matters to me.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause my giraffe is still missing 

I do appreciate the peanut butter suggestion tho


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause my giraffe is still missing
> 
> I do appreciate the peanut butter suggestion tho

Click to collapse



banned because I like girraffes 

Double banned for letting him eat twitch


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because I like girraffes
> 
> Double banned for letting him eat twitch

Click to collapse



Banned because I really want to get on floor and rofl that's hilarious!!

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because I really want to get on floor and rofl that's hilarious!!
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't tell you to put the peanutbutter on me! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I didn't tell you to put the peanutbutter on me!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse




LMFAO!!

Banned because I didn't, max did...
Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMFAO!!
> 
> Banned because I didn't, max did...
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Banned for letting him do that to me! I think I'm gonna play some Halo 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

Banned because I have nothing to do


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have nothing to do

Click to collapse




Banned for not having a job?

And @ twitch banned fir making me want to play halo and can't cause im working!!
Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for not having a job?
> 
> And @ twitch banned fir making me want to play halo and can't cause im working!!
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have anything


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't have anything

Click to collapse



Banned for not having anything...There is ALWAYS SOMETHING. (to have) 
Double banned for not helping me figure out which new coffee maker to buy! 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Banned cause im sure u can shop online urself for a new coffee maker as it would save valuable time, u can post links and ill make suggestions tho 

This post is brought to u by (insert whatever u want here...)


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im sure u can shop online urself for a new coffee maker as it would save valuable time, u can post links and ill make suggestions tho
> 
> This post is brought to u by (insert whatever u want here...)

Click to collapse



Banned for using e-stores


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Banned cause im not using them right now but BD should 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away  
(REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im not using them right now but BD should
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away
> (REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.

Click to collapse



Banned because the internet makes people lazy --> fat
you are telling babydoll to become fat


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the internet makes people lazy --> fat
> you are telling babydoll to become fat

Click to collapse



Banned because I already looked ONLINE @ a dozen coffee makers and couldn't decide.... 
Want some coffee? 
Double banned because I HAVE decided and it will be here tomorrow... 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Banned cause ur asking for a cookie and never told me what kind u want?  and like I said im looking for  the cookies the went missing when geffry went missing 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away  
(REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.


----------



## Aiduharan (May 9, 2011)

Banned banana baby 

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned banana baby
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for assassinating the annoying orange


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for assassinating the annoying orange

Click to collapse



Banned cause u know of the annoying orange.


----------



## Aiduharan (May 9, 2011)

Banned for annoying the orange





davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u know of the annoying orange.

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u know of the annoying orange.

Click to collapse



Banned because I still hate that guy! (Annoying orange!)


-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I still hate that guy! (Annoying orange!)
> 
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an apple


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned for annoying the orange
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being the annoying orange 

LMAO

JK bro or am I


----------



## Aiduharan (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being the annoying orange
> 
> LMAO
> 
> JK bro or am I

Click to collapse



Orange assassin I am,



Off Topicist


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Orange assassin I am,
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topicist

Click to collapse



Banned because you assassinate by farting in the face of your enemy


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you assassinate by farting in the face of your enemy

Click to collapse



lmao

Banned because this **** is hilarious!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> lmao
> 
> Banned because this **** is hilarious!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I finally made you laugh


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I finally made you laugh

Click to collapse



Banned because David laughs at everything haha

Watch....David? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I finally made you laugh

Click to collapse



Banned because u made me laugh and im at work.

Banned because u are still bored and lonely??????


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because David laughs at everything haha
> 
> Watch....David?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Yes????


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because u made me laugh and im at work.
> 
> Banned because u are still bored and lonely??????

Click to collapse



Banned because no


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes????

Click to collapse









-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Not that funny, 

Made me semi laugh in my head?

Banned for not making me laugh as good as husam did


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not that funny,
> 
> Made me semi laugh in my head?
> 
> Banned for not making me laugh as good as husam did

Click to collapse



Banned for being pessimistic


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not that funny,
> 
> Made me semi laugh in my head?
> 
> Banned for not making me laugh as good as husam did

Click to collapse



Banned because it still made you laugh, so I win 

Now go sit on a railroad spike haha xD jk

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it still made you laugh, so I win
> 
> Now go sit on a railroad spike haha xD jk
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause it was a pathetic laugh in my head, now try again now!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it was a pathetic laugh in my head, now try again now!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I was sitting at the bus stop and my girlfriend had her hands in my pants. I said "Why are your hands in my pants?!" She said, "Cause I like you." Then I replied "So? I like you and my hands aren't buried in your pants!"

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it was a pathetic laugh in my head, now try again now!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not laughing at this


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Banned cause that was retardly dumb  not funny!!! 

Also Double banned cause i hate green day!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause that was retardly dumb  not funny!!!
> 
> Also Double banned cause i hate green day!!!!!

Click to collapse



BANNED!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> BANNED!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being lame and not having a reason for you ban


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for being lame and not having a reason for you ban

Click to collapse



Banned because in real life, that's how you get banned


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because in real life, that's how you get banned

Click to collapse



Banned because im getting bored banning you and u keep coming back  

Also ban you for not having me people ban me or u and its boring me.

"YAWN"


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because im getting bored banning you and u keep coming back
> 
> Also ban you for not having me people ban me or u and its boring me.
> 
> "YAWN"

Click to collapse



Banned for yawn then 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because im getting bored banning you and u keep coming back
> 
> Also ban you for not having me people ban me or u and its boring me.
> 
> "YAWN"

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not trying to ban you not impress you


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for yawn then
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being the person that banned me besides husam for the past 15 min


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not trying to ban you not impress you

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting me 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for forgetting me
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I still need 64 more bans


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I still need 64 more bans

Click to collapse



Banned because why do u need that many bans?


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because why do u need that many bans?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll be the no1 banner back 
twitch stole that record from me


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'll be the no1 banner back
> twitch stole that record from me

Click to collapse



Banned cause i feel very little pity for u losing that medal


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i feel very little pity for u losing that medal

Click to collapse



Banned because it happened because I had no internet


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it happened because I had no internet

Click to collapse



Well banned cause u have it now


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well banned cause u have it now

Click to collapse



Banned because I know!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know!!

Click to collapse



banned cause no one else is banning or posted and dexter ran off with my turtle and giraffe 

Also banned cause it took me forever to use paint to edit my new avatar, as i suck at photo editing


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause no one else is banning or posted and dexter ran off with my turtle and giraffe
> 
> Also banned cause it took me forever to use paint to edit my new avatar, as i suck at photo editing

Click to collapse



Banned. I still wanna know HOW one goes about Losing A GIRAFFE?!!? Aren't they like six feet tall... AT BIRTH!? 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I still wanna know HOW one goes about Losing A GIRAFFE?!!? Aren't they like six feet tall... AT BIRTH!?
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because he is stealthy and hes not lost hes with dexter


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because he is stealthy and hes not lost hes with dexter

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting twenty GPS trackers in twenty bells and tying them around His neck....

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not putting twenty GPS trackers in twenty bells and tying them around His neck....
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



banned because i did and he shook them off


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not putting twenty GPS trackers in twenty bells and tying them around His neck....
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because ps3 got haxed by H4X0RZZ7ZZ

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

PhxkinMassacre said:


> Banned because ps3 got haxed by H4X0RZZ7ZZ
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause xbox is better and didnt get hacked


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned because i did and he shook them off

Click to collapse



Banned for losing ur Giraffe and making me serve juice and cookies to a bunch of bird(brains) & a giraffe

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for losing ur Giraffe and making me serve juice and cookies to a bunch of bird(brains) & a giraffe
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



banned cause u wouldnt have to if u would just give him back and ill give you your freaking cookie!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u wouldnt have to if u would just give him back and ill give you your freaking cookie!!!!

Click to collapse



Since i have to go, im banning myself because ive been on since 9:30 This morning posting crap and in my search all my post i did 5 pages of posts just today, so ill be back later tonight, i got class.

Banning everyone  and saying good by 

Laterz


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

^^ banned because i can't read the red letters in your avatar!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> ^^ banned because i can't read the red letters in your avatar!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause im back temporarily and I know ur not suppose to see them members  of the (Spanish words in avatar that I can spell)  group should know what it says 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ur not suppose to see them

Click to collapse



hehe i like this game...Banned because of what you said....that's just wrong...we should be able to read them too! lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> hehe i like this game...Banned because of what you said....that's just wrong...we should be able to read them too! lol

Click to collapse



Banned cause u like thus game 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 10, 2011)

Banned because **** these dumb ass surveys that we have to give at my work!





davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u like thus game
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Cryous (May 10, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because **** these dumb ass surveys that we have to give at my work!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for cussing.......


Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

Cryous said:


> Banned for cussing.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for saying the obvious.....


----------



## obsidianchao (May 10, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> banned for saying the obvious.....

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing Husam's ban!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 10, 2011)

Banned because I don't care who's bad he stole husam might but not anyonelse





obsidianchao said:


> Banned for stealing Husam's ban!

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Banned because I don't care who's bad he stole husam might but not anyonelse
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to form a coherent sentence.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not being able to form a coherent sentence.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned because i can see your banana!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Banned becuz ur a perv


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

banned because you took my previous ban the *wrong* way lol


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> banned because you took my previous ban the *wrong* way lol

Click to collapse



Banned because you can see my banana?! I feel so exposed! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you can see my banana?! I feel so exposed!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned because i can't find my banana...i feel so left out


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 10, 2011)

Banned for being fruity.


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being fruity.

Click to collapse



banned for being a vegetable


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> banned for being a vegetable

Click to collapse



Banned because I want raspberry mousse  Plus, you can't find it?! That can be a serious problem haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I want raspberry mousse  Plus, you can't find it?! That can be a serious problem haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause the mafia threads dead.

I <3 hTc


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Ban bcuz how would u kno?


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Ban bcuz how would u kno?

Click to collapse



Banned because he meant at that current moment 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Scabes24 (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he meant at that current moment
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting..


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Banned because this thread us boring me 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because this thread us boring me
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm watching ATHF right now  Be jelly! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Banned cause im no jelly Im watching shin chan 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## cupliz (May 10, 2011)

Banned u bradah.. cuz u saying bout my name shinchan... grrr...
LoL...

Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im no jelly Im watching shin chan
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse



Banned because geffry ate one of my socks 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

cupliz said:


> Banned u bradah.. cuz u saying bout my name shinchan... grrr...
> LoL...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for growling


----------



## kiepas (May 10, 2011)

Banned for not banning "the person above you"... and writing growl ;p


----------



## Scabes24 (May 10, 2011)

kiepas said:


> Banned for not banning "the person above you"... and writing growl ;p

Click to collapse



Banned for using quotes ..without quoting "the person above you"


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for using quotes ..without quoting "the person above you"
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned cause I like ur avatar 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I like ur avatar
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the same


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's the same

Click to collapse



 Banned because you used a smiley face


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> Banned because you used a smiley face

Click to collapse



Banned because it's an eek face


----------



## jasecloud4 (May 10, 2011)

Banned for banning because of an unbanned eek face. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Aiduharan (May 10, 2011)

Banned for banning double





jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for banning because of an unbanned eek face.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Off Topicist


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned for banning double
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topicist

Click to collapse



Banned for banning threesome


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning threesome

Click to collapse



banned because you don't like threesomes


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> banned because you don't like threesomes

Click to collapse



Banned because you like it


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you like it

Click to collapse



 Banned because how do you know I like it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

@dexter banned u fir banning me cause of geoffrey eating ur socks when u should if gave him back when I gave u the turtle!! Ur own fault!!

Now give me geffrey back!!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> Banned because how do you know I like it?

Click to collapse



banned cuz I have my sources


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned cuz I have my sources

Click to collapse



 banned because your sources are not allowed here


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

> > banned cuz I have my sources
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned, for telling Him (# 2 in da mafia, and my boss  ) his sources are not allowed.
You are NOT ALLOWED to do that...
Hence the aforementioned ban.  


Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned, for telling Him (# 2 in da mafia, and my boss  ) his sources are not allowed.
> You are NOT ALLOWED to do that...
> Hence the aforementioned ban.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thx ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

> > Banned, for telling Him (# 2 in da mafia, and my boss  ) his sources are not allowed.
> > You are NOT ALLOWED to do that...
> > Hence the aforementioned ban.
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned for banning to say thanx 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for banning to say thanx
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting 2 persons


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for quoting 2 persons

Click to collapse



Just doing my job, boss...
BTW, YOU are banned!


Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

> > Banned for banning to say thanx
> >
> > This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't knoww what ur talking about????????
This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause I don't knoww what ur talking about????????
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse



Banned because you have 2 quotes in all of your posts, it's really annoying


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

> > Banned cause I don't knoww what ur talking about????????
> > This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned cause its my signature til dexter gives my girrafe back 
This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause its my signature til dexter gives my girrafe back
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse



Banned because this is not what I mean.
DId you update xda app?

it shows like this


> qoute 1
> 
> 
> > qoute2
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is not what I mean.
> DId you update xda app?
> 
> it shows like this

Click to collapse



Oh weird 

Banned cause im going to update that now and in the meantime ill be on the computer


----------



## froggg (May 10, 2011)

Baned for asking to many questions

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

froggg said:


> Baned for asking to many questions
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because that's the only way you're going to learn


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that's the only way you're going to learn

Click to collapse



Banned for learning the annoying way


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

> > Banned because that's the only way you're going to learn
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned cause is this better ?


*Edit* Nope i guess not 

im using tapatalk and its being a POS and doin that so i guess ill be on the computer for now on.




This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause is this better ?
> 
> 
> *Edit* Nope i guess not
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's ok if you don't want to use a pc


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's ok if you don't want to use a pc

Click to collapse



Banned cause its easier on a pc, ill just use my phone to post pics.

Wonder what happen from yesterday to now on tapatalk that caused it to do that  very weird


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause its easier on a pc, ill just use my phone to post pics.
> 
> Wonder what happen from yesterday to now on tapatalk that caused it to do that  very weird

Click to collapse



I ban thee because I'm sick! Dx The viruses in my head demand it! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I ban thee because I'm sick! Dx The viruses in my head demand it!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I am Babydoll....
And you are not! 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

*SADDD*



Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I am Babydoll....
> And you are not!
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned cause u made my giraffe into coffee


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u made my giraffe into coffee

Click to collapse



Banned because I did NO SUCH THING! Geoffrey is having lunch with my finches (finchy poo and happy) on the deck. 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I did NO SUCH THING! Geoffrey is having lunch with my finches (finchy poo and happy) on the deck.
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned cause u made me think u did cause the coffee face u gave me looked like him, now i can drink the coffee u made me in peace


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u made me think u did cause the coffee face u gave me looked like him, now i can drink the coffee u made me in peace

Click to collapse



Banned because all you do is talk about coffee  and a giraffe


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because all you do is talk about coffee  and a giraffe

Click to collapse



Banned because giraffe coffee probably doesn't taste that good 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because all you do is talk about coffee  and a giraffe

Click to collapse



Banned cause u made me feel boring and lame 

Like my avatar in only took me forever to make lol???


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u made me feel boring and lame
> 
> Like my avatar in only took me forever to make lol???

Click to collapse



Banned because I DON'T F***ING CARE!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I DON'T F***ING CARE!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being so angry. 







-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I DON'T F***ING CARE!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grumpy D***!!!!


----------



## Aiduharan (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for being a grumpy D***!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for grumpism 



Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned for grumpism
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being rejected


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being rejected

Click to collapse



Banned because why you so mad? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Banned for banning for a thank you for banning the rejected.


----------



## sambiyunbride (May 10, 2011)

Banned because you lose.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

sambiyunbride said:


> Banned because you lose.

Click to collapse



Banned cause u have 1 F*cking post!!!


----------



## Aiduharan (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for banning for a thank you for banning the rejected.

Click to collapse



Banned for rejecting the rejected



Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned for rejecting the rejected
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for trying to ban the non rejected with the rejected (you)


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for trying to ban the non rejected with the rejected (you)

Click to collapse



Banned for being biased, give him a break. How can you expect him to try and behave when you guys keep dogging him? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being biased, give him a break. How can you expect him to try and behave when you guys keep dogging him?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause husam is in a bad mood and rejected him first and husum put me in a bad mood


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause husam is in a bad mood and rejected him first and husum put me in a bad mood

Click to collapse



Banned for domino effecting this thread!  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for domino effecting this thread!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm Happy


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm Happy

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm happy too only in love with the  emote


----------



## twitch351 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm Happy

Click to collapse



Banned because I gotta shave and shower, I'll be back! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I gotta shave and shower, I'll be back!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for being stinky


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for domino effecting this thread!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause no more domino effect is happening any more unless its this kind:


----------



## Aiduharan (May 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I gotta shave and shower, I'll be back!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Is every1 at xda male ? 
Banned myself for not knowing 

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

banned because no just the majority

also double banned for not banning anyone


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned because no just the majority
> 
> also double banned for not banning anyone

Click to collapse



Banned because I exist too


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I exist too

Click to collapse



banned cause i know u exist


----------



## thirthy (May 10, 2011)

Banned because i have post in this topic


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

thirthy said:


> Banned because i have post in this topic

Click to collapse



Banned for not having more post then


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

thirthy said:


> Banned because i have post in this topic

Click to collapse



banned for being always a noob


----------



## Scabes24 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being always a noob

Click to collapse



Banned for talking to the noobs.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for talking to the noobs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for loving noobs


----------



## Scabes24 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for loving noobs

Click to collapse



Banned for growing noobs in your basement


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for growing noobs in your basement
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because they need a lotta natural fertilizer


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they need a lotta natural fertilizer

Click to collapse



band cause it took me so long to make my mind up on rules on my thread


----------



## apheonixboy (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> band cause it took me so long to make my mind up on rules on my thread

Click to collapse




Banned for misspelling "banned"

Sent from my Infected Evo 4G running that new Sense


----------



## obsidianchao (May 11, 2011)

apheonixboy said:


> Banned for misspelling "banned"
> 
> Sent from my Infected Evo 4G running that new Sense

Click to collapse



Banned because holy **** that guy fails.


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 11, 2011)

banned because you used "holy" and "****"  in the same sentence


----------



## djegzony (May 11, 2011)

Banned cos u smell like pepe

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

Banned for another cold weather :-(


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned for another cold weather :-(

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate cold weather, it makes us bananas freeze 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I hate cold weather, it makes us bananas freeze
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause someone has yet to play my game for the last 5 hours 


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause someone has yet to play my game for the last 5 hours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead

Click to collapse



banned b/c you've made this game and i've been playing since i joined


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> banned b/c you've made this game and i've been playing since i joined

Click to collapse



Banned cause I didnt make the ban game I made the rymme game 


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 11, 2011)

Global ban cuz you didn't look at this thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1073417


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Global ban cuz you didn't look at this thread.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1073417

Click to collapse



Banned cause I read the title of that thread and it looked boring 


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## Scabes24 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause I read the title of that thread and it looked boring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead

Click to collapse



Banned for owning an ipod touch.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for owning an ipod touch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of scraped knees! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## obsidianchao (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reminding me of scraped knees!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because ewwwww


----------



## Scabes24 (May 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because ewwwww

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont enjoy scraping your knees?


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 11, 2011)

Banned for kneeling.


----------



## obsidianchao (May 11, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for kneeling.

Click to collapse



Banned for kneeling and not sucking.


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because you dont enjoy scraping your knees?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for enjoying pain... You masochist!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for enjoying pain... You masochist!

Click to collapse



Banned because I ain't dead. Yet.


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I ain't dead. Yet.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i dnt care


----------



## obsidianchao (May 11, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz i dnt care

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to spell.


----------



## Scabes24 (May 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not being able to spell.

Click to collapse



Banned because he doesn't care.. remember?


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because he doesn't care.. remember?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a senior in highschool and I'm learning about binary...BINARY!! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm a senior in highschool and I'm learning about binary...BINARY!!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because of binary. When 10 becomes 1


----------



## obsidianchao (May 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because of binary. When 10 becomes 1

Click to collapse



Banned because I really should learn binary, I'm mostly accustomed to Hex when it comes to number systems.


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I really should learn binary, I'm mostly accustomed to Hex when it comes to number systems.

Click to collapse



Do you know what you've been banned for
when it's not worth dying for

one twenty one bans, lay down your eyes, give up the fight


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Do you know what you've been banned for
> when it's not worth dying for
> 
> one twenty one bans, lay down your eyes, give up the fight

Click to collapse



Banned for not Greeting me when i said morning


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for not Greeting me when i said morning

Click to collapse



Banned because I was busy and still am
anyway, good morning 

double banned because you wanna f*** a dog in the a$$


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was busy and still am
> anyway, good morning
> 
> double banned because you wanna f*** a dog in the a$$

Click to collapse



Banned cause i do not


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i do not

Click to collapse



Banned because you like blink182 so you DO!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you like blink182 so you DO!

Click to collapse



Banned cause the like doing it not me, i just enjoy listening to there music 

Banned because people at work ordered food and it smells amazing,
and im poor and cant afford to eat out often 

Banned cause im stuck with my packed lunch


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause the like doing it not me, i just enjoy listening to there music
> 
> Banned because people at work ordered food and it smells amazing,
> and im poor and cant afford to eat out often
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry too, but I'm home and I'm too lazy to fix me anything to eat


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm hungry too, but I'm home and I'm too lazy to fix me anything to eat

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy

Now go out and buy something if ur too lazy too make something


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for being lazy
> 
> Now go out and buy something if ur too lazy too make something

Click to collapse



Banned because you're jealous of your colleagues


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

Banned cause im more jeoulous of the fact im not done with school yet and have a more stable higher income job


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im more jeoulous of the fact im not done with school yet and have a more stable higher income job

Click to collapse



Banned for being emo
go cut your hand or something


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being emo
> go cut your hand or something

Click to collapse



Banned because a true emo cuts down the road, not across....like a boss! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because a true emo cuts down the road, not across....like a boss!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned because how would you know


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because a true emo cuts down the road, not across....like a boss!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz u should b in the rhyming thread


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz u should b in the rhyming thread

Click to collapse



Banned because I was in there, I did that. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I was in there, I did that.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause u broke a rule in the rymming thread


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u broke a rule in the rymming thread

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I read the rules in the first place haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking I read the rules in the first place haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



ban for not reading the simple rules of NO MORE THEN 5 WORDS!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban for not reading the simple rules of NO MORE THEN 5 WORDS!!!

Click to collapse



Banged because you spelled Rhyme wrong 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banged because you spelled Rhyme wrong
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a true american


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being a true american

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sincerely proud I'm not haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm sincerely proud I'm not haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned for being a banana


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being a banana

Click to collapse



Banned because I'M A BANANA! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'M A BANANA!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned for getting bitten by geffrey in the a$$


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting bitten by geffrey in the a$$

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm wiping my @$$ at this current moment haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm wiping my @$$ at this current moment haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause bananas dont need to wipe there ass 

and banned cause i did not need to know about ur ass wipings


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause bananas dont need to wipe there ass
> 
> and banned cause i did not need to know about ur ass wipings

Click to collapse



Banned because every time you eat a banana you eat it's seeds too...!  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because every time you eat a banana you eat it's seeds too...!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for TOO MUCH  INFORMATION! Kindly keep your banana reproduction issues to yourself. Thank you very much. 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for making an appearance and then disappearing again
> 
> 'Sup Scabes

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the rules! Bam yourself to appease the ban gods! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for breaking the rules! Bam yourself to appease the ban gods!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause u keep breaking my rules in my thread


----------



## rr5678 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for breaking the rules! Bam yourself to appease the ban gods!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for jot having a real signature.

This ban brought to you from the NYC Subway


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u keep breaking my rules in my thread

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to enforce rules in OT. Shouldn't you know better?!?! 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

@babydoll banned cause my multi quote button wont work  and banned cause if i start the thread i should be able to enforce rules on it 


@rr5678 Banned for having way to big of a signature pic


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @babydoll banned cause my multi quote button wont work  and banned cause if i start the thread i should be able to enforce rules on it
> 
> 
> @rr5678 Banned for having way to big of a signature pic

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't seen George yet...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you haven't seen George yet...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause yes i have and he is a fat F*ck


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you haven't seen George yet...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because george bush is on xda??!


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because george bush is on xda??!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing...he's right here. 







-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing...he's right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause that picture is sad, poor kitty


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing...he's right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I love cats, they taste just like chicken


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I love cats, they taste just like chicken

Click to collapse



Banned because EVERYTHING tastes like chicken...just not chicken haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because EVERYTHING tastes like chicken...just not chicken haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for tasting *********


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for tasting *********

Click to collapse



Banned because have you ever smelled something that was so strong you tasted it? Haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because have you ever smelled something that was so strong you tasted it? Haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for smelling/tasting the public toilets


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

Banned because BabyDoll eats cats


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because BabyDoll eats cats

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting her 

how dare you say she's george bush


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

banned cause im bored


----------



## JimJam707 (May 11, 2011)

Banned because I rule and am god.
Also because I said so.
inb4mods


----------



## apheonixboy (May 11, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Banned because I rule and am god.
> Also because I said so.
> inb4mods

Click to collapse



Banned because its 102 degrees outside in the shade.... 






Sent from my Infected Evo 4G running that new Sense


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

banned for new sense


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

apheonixboy said:


> Banned because its 102 degrees outside in the shade....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using Fahrenheit


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using Fahrenheit

Click to collapse



banned cause fahrenheit is better


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause fahrenheit is better

Click to collapse



Banned because it uses a lotta numbers, thats bad for the people


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it uses a lotta numbers, thats bad for the people

Click to collapse



banned cause its easier to understand in the USA


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 11, 2011)

Banned for using strange measurments


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its easier to understand in the USA

Click to collapse



Banned because the majority hates big numbers


----------



## twitch351 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the majority hates big numbers

Click to collapse



Banned because that must make the majority retarded....? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

Banned because the conversion of Fahrenheit to Kelvin is a pain in the @$$., while from celsius is super easy...


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because the conversion of Fahrenheit to Kelvin is a pain in the @$$., while from celsius is super easy...

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of chemistry


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reminding me of chemistry

Click to collapse



banned cause i barely passed chemistry and banned cause i hate math!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i barely passed chemistry and banned cause i hate math!!!

Click to collapse



banned because I love chemistry


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

Banned because I do too... My house is full of chemical stuff... Hehe... Any bomb requests?


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I do too... My house is full of chemical stuff... Hehe... Any bomb requests?

Click to collapse



banned because I want one


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I want one

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be more specific! What type , power, price? Want a how to , or it shipped? (Pipsqueak air of course)


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should be more specific! What type , power, price? Want a how to , or it shipped? (Pipsqueak air of course)

Click to collapse



banned because any type that kills one person only, not more than $200.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because any type that kills one person only, not more than $200.

Click to collapse



banned because that one person ur killing better be erick


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned because that one person ur killing better be erick

Click to collapse



Banned because erick is a cool guy


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

Banned because no one has made me laugh all day and im still bored


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because no one has made me laugh all day and im still bored

Click to collapse



Banned because  this is the 13000 ban  and it's MINE


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because  this is the 13000 ban  and it's MINE

Click to collapse



Banned cause u could care less


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u could care less

Click to collapse



Banned because when I told my bro to get a silver laptop he wrote : 





> "no
> feels cheap
> black metal \m/
> "

Click to collapse


----------



## NikolaiT (May 11, 2011)

banned for having a stupid brother


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

NikolaiT said:


> banned for having a stupid brother

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't agree more xD


----------



## bdgiese90 (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't agree more xD

Click to collapse



Banned in the name of Satan and all that is unholy, such as black metal laptops

Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 12, 2011)

banned because you said a reason for why you are banning the person above


----------



## obsidianchao (May 12, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> banned because you said a reason for why you are banning the person above

Click to collapse



Banned for nonsequitor ban.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for nonsequitor ban.

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaanned by a goat.

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Baaaaaaanned by a goat.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned by a boat 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## bdgiese90 (May 12, 2011)

Banned for wearing swim trunks and floppy floppies. 

Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood


----------



## Scabes24 (May 12, 2011)

bdgiese90 said:


> Banned for wearing swim trunks and floppy floppies.
> 
> Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood

Click to collapse



Banned because it's "flippy floppies".


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## bdgiese90 (May 12, 2011)

Banned because this is the third time auto correct has gotten me today. 

/bans self 

Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood


----------



## Scabes24 (May 12, 2011)

bdgiese90 said:


> Banned because this is the third time auto correct has gotten me today.
> 
> /bans self
> 
> Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood

Click to collapse



Banned because that's why they give you the option to turn off auto correction 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## rr5678 (May 12, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because that's why they give you the option to turn off auto correction
> 
> *
> Sent from my HTC Inspire*

Click to collapse



Banned because at first, I read that as 

"Sent from my HTC Herpes"


----------



## bdgiese90 (May 12, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because that's why they give you the option to turn off auto correction
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because I have fat fingers and need auto correct lol

Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood


----------



## bdgiese90 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, and BANNEX FOR BECOMING A SENIOR MEMBER WITH THIS VERY POST! BOOM BABY!

/tigerblood

Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood


----------



## bdgiese90 (May 12, 2011)

bdgiese90 said:


> Oh, and BANNEX FOR BECOMING A SENIOR MEMBER WITH THIS VERY POST! BOOM BABY!
> 
> /tigerblood
> 
> Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood

Click to collapse



....God damn it.



Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

bdgiese90 said:


> ....God damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob senior member  haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

Banned cause I'm in a cloud of weed smoke but I don't smoke damn friends


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause I'm in a cloud of weed smoke but I don't smoke damn friends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is bricked or dead

Click to collapse



Banned for second hand high  Drugs are bad m'kay? Haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## bdgiese90 (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a noob senior member  haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for having 60+x more posts than me. Get a jerb brah! Lol

>_<



Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood


----------



## bdgiese90 (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for second hand high  Drugs are bad m'kay? Haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a big headed school counselor in a red neck mountain town


Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood


----------



## natious (May 12, 2011)

bdgiese90 said:


> Banned for being a big headed school counselor in a red neck mountain town
> 
> 
> Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood

Click to collapse



Banned because you double posted like a noob

swyped from a galaxy far far away...


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

natious said:


> Banned because you double posted like a noob
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away...

Click to collapse



Banned cause ny 2nd hand high and alcohol buzz is dying


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause ny 2nd hand high and alcohol buzz is dying

Click to collapse



Banned because you should resuscitate your alcohol buzz.


----------



## bdgiese90 (May 12, 2011)

natious said:


> Banned because you double posted like a noob
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away...

Click to collapse



Banned for my phone not showing a double post. 

Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood


----------



## Scabes24 (May 12, 2011)

bdgiese90 said:


> Banned for my phone not showing a double post.
> 
> Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe black magic and goat blood isn't the best way to go..?


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because maybe black magic and goat blood isn't the best way to go..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaanned by the goat.


----------



## Scabes24 (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Baaaaaaanned by the goat.

Click to collapse



Banning the goat.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banning the goat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because your handle reminds me of sexually transmitted diseases. Word.


----------



## Scabes24 (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because your handle reminds me of sexually transmitted diseases. Word.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm aware of this 

Think scaybs, not scabies..


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I'm aware of this
> 
> Think scaybs, not scabies..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I tried... and I can't help thinking that you got scabies when you were 24.


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I tried... and I can't help thinking that you got scabies when you were 24.

Click to collapse



Banned because either way it still sounds like something that shouldn't be a handle. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because either way it still sounds like something that shouldn't be a handle.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because i want a banana, but i have non


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i want a banana, but i have non

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting twitch like that.

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i want a banana, but i have non

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a tit bit nipply outside 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's a tit bit nipply outside
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for having tits - check your hormones dude


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having tits - check your hormones dude

Click to collapse



Banned because I said nothing about me having tits haha Have your eyes checked  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## obsidianchao (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I said nothing about me having tits haha Have your eyes checked
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you should show XDA your tits.


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you should show XDA your tits.

Click to collapse



Banned because i keep reading XDA as xD


----------



## racerboy3801 (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i keep reading XDA as xD

Click to collapse



Banned for distracting me from my studies

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

racerboy3801 said:


> Banned for distracting me from my studies
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for studying, NERD!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for studying, NERD!

Click to collapse



NERD RAGE BAN!!!!


hoEAUEUAOU!


----------



## racerboy3801 (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for studying, NERD!

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring about my future!


Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

racerboy3801 said:


> Banned for not caring about my future!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because we really don't care. Pass or fail, only you should care, and only you can care.

Man up.


----------



## obsidianchao (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we really don't care. Pass or fail, only you should care, and only you can care.
> 
> Man up.

Click to collapse



Banned for making him your *****.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for making him your *****.

Click to collapse



Banned because I be the king. I make'm wenches


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I be the king. I make'm wenches

Click to collapse



Banned for making him prince


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making him prince

Click to collapse



Banned because Prince is kinda gay.


----------



## SuperDeform (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Prince is kinda gay.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz u find him sxy.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz u find him sxy.

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## jasecloud4 (May 12, 2011)

Banned because your shocked at that.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

banned because who wouldn't be?


----------



## apheonixboy (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because who wouldn't be?

Click to collapse



Banned because you have food as your username

Sent from my Infected Evo 4G running that new Sense


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

apheonixboy said:


> Banned because you have food as your username
> 
> Sent from my Infected Evo 4G running that new Sense

Click to collapse



Banned for stripping in your avatar


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stripping in your avatar

Click to collapse



Banned cause im hungry and i still have an hour til lunch 


Banned cause i have a great Game App that i would like to develop but i dont know the first thing about devloping  and blame you cause i need a developer to take my game idea in consideration


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im hungry and i still have an hour til lunch
> 
> 
> Banned cause i have a great Game App that i would like to develop but i dont know the first thing about devloping  and blame you cause i need a developer to take my game idea in consideration

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating anything now


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not eating anything now

Click to collapse



banned for not helping me with my problems in my previous ban


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not helping me with my problems in my previous ban

Click to collapse



Banned because it's raining it's pouring, and the police keep blocking my bus! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's raining it's pouring, and the police keep blocking my bus!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause its bright and sunny here at 77 degrees


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause its bright and sunny here at 77 degrees

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 76° but it's raining..weird. Starting summer showers! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's 76° but it's raining..weird. Starting summer showers!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for banning because of the weather  

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for banning because of the weather
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I ate your cookie! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for banning because of the weather
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of the weather


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I ate your cookie!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned! You bastard! Gimme my damn cookie! NOW! 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned! You bastard! Gimme my damn cookie! NOW!
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont think u will want it now, it will turn to banana poo


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned! You bastard! Gimme my damn cookie! NOW!
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because I ated it. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## dexter93 (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I ated it.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Hmm... Crepe with chocolate, banana and cookies..... Sounds tempting  banned for that


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hmm... Crepe with chocolate, banana and cookies..... Sounds tempting  banned for that

Click to collapse



Banned for making me wish for cannibalism upon my people...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me wish for cannibalism upon my people...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you know you are....
Hungry 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## bdgiese90 (May 13, 2011)

Banned because this thread must be the reason you guys/gals have such a high post count

Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

bdgiese90 said:


> Banned because this thread must be the reason you guys/gals have such a high post count
> 
> Sent from my robot vacuum smartphone using black magic and goat blood

Click to collapse



Banned cause i had 2,00o post all from the epic 4g section, and i only got the additional 600 in the past 2 weeks from off topic


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i had 2,00o post all from the epic 4g section, and i only got the additional 600 in the past 2 weeks from off topic

Click to collapse



Banned because you are indeed cutting into my time to figure put what is happening with the MMS coming from Sprint, I personally think it's a java error. DAMN JAVA


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you are indeed cutting into my time to figure put what is happening with the MMS coming from Sprint, I personally think it's a java error. DAMN JAVA

Click to collapse



Banned for drinking faulty java


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for drinking faulty java

Click to collapse



Banned because faulty Java gives me the runs haha


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because faulty Java gives me the runs haha

Click to collapse



Banned because you're in ruins

1 21 guns


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're in ruins
> 
> 1 21 guns

Click to collapse



Banned because that was 21 fails.  Hehe


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that was 21 fails.  Hehe

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm tired = drunk simulation


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm tired = drunk simulation

Click to collapse



Banned for never being drunk! That is ban worthy all in it's own


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for never being drunk! That is ban worthy all in it's own

Click to collapse



Banned because the most drunk I've ever been, I sang love songs to my dude classmate.


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the most drunk I've ever been, I sang love songs to my dude classmate.

Click to collapse



Banned because the most drunk I have ever been I got Spartan kicked in the face and didn't feel a thing


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the most drunk I have ever been I got Spartan kicked in the face and didn't feel a thing

Click to collapse



Banned for the ouch. Luckily. I'm huge for an Asian, so nobody tries any funny $#[email protected]+ on me


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the ouch. Luckily. I'm huge for an Asian, so nobody tries any funny $#[email protected]+ on me

Click to collapse



Banned because the funny part is that the person that kicked me was my friend, he wanted to see "How wasted" I was  Apparently I was very wasted


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the ouch. Luckily. I'm huge for an Asian, so nobody tries any funny $#[email protected]+ on me

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody messes with asians


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everybody messes with asians

Click to collapse



Banned for blatantly skipping my ban


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for blatantly skipping my ban

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not my fault xda helps ignoring you


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not my fault xda helps ignoring you

Click to collapse



I BAN XDA THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Banned for blaming it on XDA!  What did it ever do to you?!?!


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I BAN XDA THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Banned for blaming it on XDA!  What did it ever do to you?!?!

Click to collapse



Isn't it enough that I met you here 

JK BAN


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Isn't it enough that I met you here
> 
> JK BAN

Click to collapse



Banned because you hurt the empty hole where I should have feelings


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

Banned because I wonder how you're still alive and I had this 4 hours ago


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wonder how you're still alive and I had this 4 hours ago

Click to collapse



Banned for the WTFery.


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wonder how you're still alive and I had this 4 hours ago

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a banana...duh


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm a banana...duh

Click to collapse



Banned because that's a banana filled with strawberry, apple another bananas and some fruits blood


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's a banana filled with strawberry, apple another bananas and some fruits blood

Click to collapse



Banned for eating my people!!!!! What have we done to Humans to deserve such horrid treatment?!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

Banned for the drama. Lay off the sandwich, bra.


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for eating my people!!!!! What have we done to Humans to deserve such horrid treatment?!

Click to collapse



banned because idk
but i'll tell you what the guy did to you
he put you in the blender and cut you to pieces, then I drank you, and now you're playing hardcore in my intestines, I don't feel good


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the drama. Lay off the sandwich, bra.

Click to collapse



Banned for not calling him a g-string


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because idk
> but i'll tell you what the guy did to you
> he put you in the blender and cut you to pieces, then I drank you, and now you're playing hardcore in my intestines, I don't feel good

Click to collapse



Banned for the gruesome imagery, my family is getting its revenge in the form THE RUNS!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because idk
> but i'll tell you what the guy did to you
> he put you in the blender and cut you to pieces, then I drank you, and now you're playing hardcore in my intestines, I don't feel good

Click to collapse



The bananananananana people are revolting!

Viva la Revolution!

Oh, and ban.


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The bananananananana people are revolting!
> 
> Viva la Revolution!
> 
> Oh, and ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because sooner or later they are gonna be eaten by that tapeworm


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sooner or later they are gonna be eaten by that tapeworm

Click to collapse



Banned for the gross image. Do you have any idea what a tapeworm can do to your body?


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the gross image. Do you have any idea what a tapeworm can do to your body?

Click to collapse



no
i was only making a story 

banned and good night


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no
> i was only making a story
> 
> banned and good night

Click to collapse



Banned because the bananas are battling the tape worm and that is why your stomach is upset.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the bananas are battling the tape worm and that is why your stomach is upset.

Click to collapse



Banned because that'll be an epic fight scene.


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that'll be an epic fight scene.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can imagine Star Wars battle music playing in the background


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can imagine Star Wars battle music playing in the background

Click to collapse



Banned cause im almost out of wine and ban cause I have to fold laundry


----------



## SuperDeform (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im almost out of wine and ban cause I have to fold laundry

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz of your whining


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im almost out of wine and ban cause I have to fold laundry

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a maid.


----------



## blakegriplingph (May 13, 2011)

Banned for no reason at all.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

blakegriplingph said:


> Banned for no reason at all.

Click to collapse



Banned for making your first post a ban 

Welcome to the forums


----------



## blakegriplingph (May 13, 2011)

Banned for welcoming me to the boards.


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

blakegriplingph said:


> Banned for welcoming me to the boards.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're now unwelcomed...give me back the complimentary cookie... jk 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're now unwelcomed...give me back the complimentary cookie... jk
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Bananananananananananananannned cookie!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not having a maid.

Click to collapse



Bannd bcuz u dont get it made


----------



## appealingrelic (May 13, 2011)

Banned becuz I work at Walmart.   

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

appealingrelic said:


> Banned becuz I work at Walmart.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause I shop at walmart


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause I shop at walmart

Click to collapse



Banned because you just separated the haves, and the have nots.


----------



## kaframaster (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you just separated the haves, and the have nots.

Click to collapse



banned because he wants to be banned user


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

kaframaster said:


> banned because he wants to be banned user

Click to collapse



Banned because you obviously want it too


----------



## appealingrelic (May 13, 2011)

Banned becuz he wants it

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

appealingrelic said:


> Banned becuz he wants it
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting it. Hubba hubba


----------



## appealingrelic (May 13, 2011)

Banned for saying hubba hubba

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

appealingrelic said:


> Banned for saying hubba hubba
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because...









IT'S FRIDAY, FRIDAY, FRIDAY, 
Gotta get down on FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause its Friday! And I have to study for exams tomorrow


----------



## Scabes24 (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause its Friday! And I have to study for exams tomorrow

Click to collapse



Banned because xda always comes first.. you can study another time.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because xda always comes first.. you can study another time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because my career and life are depending on those exams


----------



## obsidianchao (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because my career and life are depending on those exams

Click to collapse



Banned -- which seat will you take?!

Anyone gonna be partyin', partyin', yeah?


----------



## samsungfreakk (May 13, 2011)

Banned for fat cartoon picture ;o


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

samsungfreakk said:


> Banned for fat cartoon picture ;o

Click to collapse



Banned for having the second worst phone manufacturer name in your handle


----------



## SuperDeform (May 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having the second worst phone manufacturer name in your handle

Click to collapse



Baned bcuz ur here


----------



## Scabes24 (May 13, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Baned bcuz ur here

Click to collapse



Banned.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## poli7247 (May 13, 2011)

+1 ban ban!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

Banned both of you above for banning without reason


----------



## krede (May 13, 2011)

Banned you for banning with a reason!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

krede said:


> Banned you for banning with a reason!

Click to collapse



Banned because I saw this and lol'ed


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I saw this and lol'ed

Click to collapse



Banned cause that is cool!!!


Is that a turtle??????


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause that is cool!!!
> 
> 
> Is that a turtle??????

Click to collapse



Banned becaue yeaah, An Awesome mini one


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned becaue yeaah, An Awesome mini one

Click to collapse



Banned cause u made me want one 

Where can i get one???


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u made me want one
> 
> Where can i get one???

Click to collapse



Banned for exchanging giraffes for turtles


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for exchanging giraffes for turtles

Click to collapse



banned cause no i have neither, and i really want that mini turtle he would go everywhere with me


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause no i have neither, and i really want that mini turtle he would go everywhere with me

Click to collapse



Banned cause the turtles aren't like your phone....
Double banned because if the giraffe I stole was not yours, then who was it and who has it now?


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause the turtles aren't like your phone....
> Double banned because if the giraffe I stole was not yours, then who was it and who has it now?

Click to collapse



Banned because it was terrorists!  They wanted the giraffe!


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it was terrorists!  They wanted the giraffe!

Click to collapse



To take the place of osama?? 
If so ,banned for that

Jk


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> To take the place of osama??
> If so ,banned for that
> 
> Jk

Click to collapse



Banned for making me imagine a giraffe in a turban


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me imagine a giraffe in a turban

Click to collapse



Banned because THEY LIKE BANANAS


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because THEY LIKE BANANAS

Click to collapse



Banned cause twitch should already know this as he already got his ass bitten off buy him before 

Banned cause THE BIRD IS THE WORD


----------



## Dirk (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause twitch should already know this as he already got his ass bitten off buy him before
> 
> Banned cause THE BIRD IS THE WORD

Click to collapse



Banned because 'Grease is the word'...tralala. Everyone knows that. Double banned for not posting in the 'What are you listening to thread' in the last 5 minutes which means you aren't listening to anything!


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned because 'Grease is the word'...tralala. Everyone knows that. Double banned for not posting in the 'What are you listening to thread' in the last 5 minutes which means you aren't listening to anything!

Click to collapse



Banned because my ears are constantly infected with music  Plus, if I was to post in there every time I was listening to something I'd have a lot more posts than I do now 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my ears are constantly infected with music  Plus, if I was to post in there every time I was listening to something I'd have a lot more posts than I do now
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause there are no ears on a banana and i dont see any on you


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause there are no ears on a banana and i dont see any on you

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm like a lizard, I have holes in the side of my head from which I can hear out of haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm like a lizard, I have holes in the side of my head from which I can hear out of haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause you should of been a lizard instead as they can climb up walls  and considering thats the 2nd thing you have in common with lizards, since a lizards tail grows back and apparently somehow a banana does too


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause you should of been a lizard instead as they can climb up walls  and considering thats the 2nd thing you have in common with lizards, since a lizards tail grows back and apparently somehow a banana does too

Click to collapse



Banned for doubting my powers! You don't think a ninja banana can climb up walls? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for doubting my powers! You don't think a ninja banana can climb up walls?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for Spilling Ninja Banana Trade Secrets... BAD  NINJA BANANA! 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for Spilling Ninja Banana Trade Secrets... BAD  NINJA BANANA!
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because it was a real pain to get twitch's family out of my system 

JK


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it was a real pain to get twitch's family out of my system
> 
> JK

Click to collapse



banned for getting so angry when u actually got banned from Maxs Site


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting so angry when u actually got banned from Maxs Site

Click to collapse



Banned because I can demod you


----------



## Scabes24 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can demod you

Click to collapse



Banned because I can ban you.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## Pavilion75 (May 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I can ban you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned cause I said so


----------



## jontornblom (May 14, 2011)

Banned for assuming what you say means something.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## mrkevo3000 (May 14, 2011)

Banned for using another forum!

Sent from my SCH-I800 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2011)

kevo3000 said:


> Banned for using another forum!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause my friday is almost over and have not done anything fun just have 3 beers in me and watching family guy


----------



## Scabes24 (May 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause my friday is almost over and have not done anything fun just have 3 beers in me and watching family guy

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel your pain.. we made the poor decision of staying in tonight.. Only 4 beers deep and just finished watching family guy.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## mrkevo3000 (May 14, 2011)

Banned cause I went to the casino last nite and won $9000!

Sent from my SCH-I800 using XDA App


----------



## erraz (May 14, 2011)

kevo3000 said:


> Banned cause I went to the casino last nite and won $9000!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because some people have all the luck

Sent from my samsung captivation


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2011)

kevo3000 said:


> Banned cause I went to the casino last nite and won $9000!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause how much did I spend?  How much did u lose?

And banned cause wow!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (May 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause how much did I spend?  How much did u lose?
> 
> And banned cause wow!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because a girl told me she loves me.

<3


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because a girl told me she loves me.
> 
> <3

Click to collapse



Banned because was she your mother?, sister?...


----------



## obsidianchao (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because was she your mother?, sister?...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a ****. ;-;


----------



## cjward23 (May 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being a ****. ;-;

Click to collapse



Banned for saying a naughty word


Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned for saying a naughty word
> 
> 
> Sent from an ice cream sandwhich

Click to collapse



Banned because you sound like a prostitute


----------



## cjward23 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you sound like a prostitute

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that I'm not a prostitute

Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## GenesisNemesis (May 14, 2011)

Banned for misspelling sandwich.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned for assuming that I'm not a prostitute
> 
> Sent from an ice cream sandwhich

Click to collapse



Banned because you take $1 an hour


----------



## cjward23 (May 14, 2011)

Now I feel stupid


----------



## obsidianchao (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you take $1 an hour

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd only pay fifty cents


----------



## BakedTator (May 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'd only pay fifty cents

Click to collapse



banned cause your still overpaying!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

BakedTator said:


> banned cause your still overpaying!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for paying anything at all.... 

I haz Bacon and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for paying anything at all....
> 
> I haz Bacon and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned for paying for useless stuff,
like that brick for instance


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for paying for useless stuff,
> like that brick for instance

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I PAID for it....


I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking I PAID for it....
> 
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think, I know


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't think, I know

Click to collapse



Banned for being....wait for it.....
WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being....wait for it.....
> WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because we both know it's not


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we both know it's not

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that brick is useless, I live with Sparky...remember?!?! 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking that brick is useless, I live with Sparky...remember?!?!
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because he can brick your phone with it


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

Banned for thinking Sparky knows what "bricked" means. (damn n00b) 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking Sparky knows what "bricked" means. (damn n00b)
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because that's why he will hit your phone with that brick


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's why he will hit your phone with that brick

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking, He can find it....

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking, He can find it....
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned for bricking his brain
poor guy no wonder he's such a noob


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for bricking his brain
> poor guy no wonder he's such a noob

Click to collapse



Banned, for feeling, sorry for Sparky. 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned, for feeling, sorry for Sparky.
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because no guy deserves to have a bricked brain


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no guy deserves to have a bricked brain

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know Sparky very well, Do you....  

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you don't know Sparky very well, Do you....
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because you're holding it wrong


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're holding it wrong

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't know that.

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you can't know that.
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because it's written in your sig


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's written in your sig

Click to collapse



Banned because Pipsqueak wasn't talking about ME! (She wouldn't do that)

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because Pipsqueak wasn't talking about ME! (She wouldn't do that)
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned for closing her mouth with a rubber band


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for closing her mouth with a rubber band

Click to collapse



Banned because NOTHING stops Pipsqueak 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because NOTHING stops Pipsqueak
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because nothing starts pipsqueak....  He is 2 weeks late in a pc delivery from jordan....


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because nothing starts pipsqueak....  He is 2 weeks late in a pc delivery from jordan....

Click to collapse



Banned because 1) Pipsqueak is A GIRL. Double banned because 2) Pipsqueak doesn't know your address. (She is not psychic, only I am    )

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because 1) Pipsqueak is A GIRL. Double banned because 2) Pipsqueak doesn't know your address. (She is not psychic, only I am    )
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Banned because you never mentioned pip was a girl 
Double banned because you could find out my address woth your powers and transmit it telepatheticaly to pip XD


----------



## RinZo (May 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you never mentioned pip was a girl
> Double banned because you could find out my address woth your powers and transmit it telepatheticaly to pip XD

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing Pip was a girl


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not knowing Pip was a girl

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't even know who pip is


----------



## apheonixboy (May 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you don't even know who pip is

Click to collapse



Banned because I have noooo idea what you guys are talking about.

Sent from my Infected Evo 4G running that new Sense


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

apheonixboy said:


> Banned because I have noooo idea what you guys are talking about.
> 
> Sent from my Infected Evo 4G running that new Sense

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting yourself into the loop of inside jokes...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## apheonixboy (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not getting yourself into the loop of inside jokes...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because no one told me there was a loop of inside jokes.

Double banned for it being a loop and not a square.

Triple banned for not double banning me.

Quadrouple banned because you made me ban you 4 times.

Sent from my Infected Evo 4G running that new Sense


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

apheonixboy said:


> Banned because no one told me there was a loop of inside jokes.
> 
> Double banned for it being a loop and not a square.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still top dog of banning.

Double banned because you aren't worth a triple ban  jk

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm still top dog of banning.
> 
> Double banned because you aren't worth a triple ban  jk
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I have more bans in one than you


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm still top dog of banning.
> 
> Double banned because you aren't worth a triple ban  jk
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I have a q :
Do the bananas shave?


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I have a q :
> Do the bananas shave?

Click to collapse



Banned because yes, yes they do. But only when they feel it is necessary haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I have a q :
> Do the bananas shave?

Click to collapse



Banned because they don't have hair
bananas are not even men


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because they don't have hair
> bananas are not even men

Click to collapse



Banned for constantly banning everyone at the same time as someone else haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for constantly banning everyone at the same time as someone else haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I can do whatever I want


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can do whatever I want

Click to collapse



Banned because you ain't Cartman...don't get confused! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you ain't Cartman...don't get confused!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing cartmen in the bans


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for bringing cartmen in the bans

Click to collapse



Banned for liking my avatar


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for liking my avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for saying halo sux


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for saying halo sux

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the don, I can bring up Cartman if I want! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## d_azzy (May 14, 2011)

Banned. Lol

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

d_azzy said:


> Banned. Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I can shoot better bans out of my @$$...but welcome haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm the don, I can bring up Cartman if I want!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because there is a noob bellow you


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there is a noob bellow you

Click to collapse



Banned because you are below me....? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you are below me....?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I was talking about the other post


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was talking about the other post

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be more specific haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should be more specific haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because my quote was


----------



## twitch351 (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my quote was

Click to collapse



Banned because I trademarked your word  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I trademarked your word
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I edited the post before you post


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I edited the post before you post

Click to collapse



Banned for editing the post


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for editing the post

Click to collapse



Banned for being trololololololololol'd


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being trololololololololol'd

Click to collapse



Banned for having me reminded of that song everytime I look at ur avatar


----------



## ktz2kool (May 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for having me reminded of that song everytime I look at ur avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking that song... 

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

ktz2kool said:


> Banned for not liking that song...
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that song gives me cancer.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that song gives me cancer.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for joking about cancer

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for joking about cancer
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Banned for being sensitive, my Grandfather died of cancer. I've let it go as long as someone doesn't personally attack him with jokes.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being sensitive, my Grandfather died of cancer. I've let it go as long as someone doesn't personally attack him with jokes.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause my aunts terminial right now

tell him megatron


----------



## obsidianchao (May 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause my aunts terminial right now
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Banned by empathy, though your morbid ban just slaughtered this topic.

To make things enjoyable again... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned by empathy, though your morbid ban just slaughtered this topic.
> 
> To make things enjoyable again... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



banned for not posting the link in a short word like "link"

SHUUUUNNNNN


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned for not posting the link in a short word like "link"
> 
> SHUUUUNNNNN

Click to collapse



Banded because that reminded me of Charlie the Unicorn....SHUNNNNN! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that song gives me cancer.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse




banned for having your damn avatar's friends all over my freaking car!

*RRRRAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH GET OFF MY CARRRR*


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned for having your damn avatar's friends all over my freaking car!
> 
> *RRRRAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH GET OFF MY CARRRR*

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what you get for living in NY  haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's what you get for living in NY  haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



oh 2 can play that game.

Banned for living in Buffalo instead of Rochester.  =P


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> oh 2 can play that game.
> 
> Banned for living in Buffalo instead of Rochester.  =P

Click to collapse



Banned because both of us live in NY so as a last effort I'm going to kamikaze ban both of us with this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XrRwruU8DE&feature=fvst

Bet you won't watch the entire thing  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because both of us live in NY so as a last effort I'm going to kamikaze ban both of us with this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XrRwruU8DE&feature=fvst
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being my neighbor
Double banned cuz I am originally FROM new york.... 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## obsidianchao (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being my neighbor
> Double banned cuz I am originally FROM new york....
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because I live like thirty minutes from twitch.


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I live like thirty minutes from twitch.

Click to collapse



Banned because we never met in person 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because both of us live in NY so as a last effort I'm going to kamikaze ban both of us with this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XrRwruU8DE&feature=fvst
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for posting up a youtube link that I cant watch because I'm at work and its blocked =(

but heres something for you to watch.. meatspin.com


(yup that'ssss defffffffff going to get me banned for real lmfaoo)


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned for posting up a youtube link that I cant watch because I'm at work and its blocked =(
> 
> but heres something for you to watch.. www.meatspin.com
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the sad thing is that I knew what that was before you even posted it. (Blame Dan)

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the sad thing is that I knew what that was before you even posted it. (Blame Dan)
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned because everyone in this world knows what that site is hahaha

its like 2 girls 1 cup almost


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned because everyone in this world knows what that site is hahaha
> 
> its like 2 girls 1 cup almost

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of that horrible video, by the way, I'd edit that post 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for reminding me of that horrible video, by the way, I'd edit that post
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned for telling me to edit my post..

(you think so for real?? lmao)


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned for telling me to edit my post..
> 
> (you think so for real?? lmao)

Click to collapse



Banned because it still hasn't been edited...or I'm just too afraid to click it to check...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it still hasn't been edited...or I'm just too afraid to click it to check...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned for not having the balls! click it! MWA-AH-HAHAHAA


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned for not having the balls! click it! MWA-AH-HAHAHAA

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone won't let me...Thank God! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my phone won't let me...Thank God!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned because you're phone isnt fresh enough to handle it!


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned because you're phone isnt fresh enough to handle it!

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a Nexus S, it's not my phone. It's the XDA app haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have a Nexus S, it's not my phone. It's the XDA app haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned because you cant see my profile and how it fits with your avatar lmao


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned because you cant see my profile and how it fits with your avatar lmao

Click to collapse



Banned for having a pink car, I hope you're a girl haha 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having a pink car, I hope you're a girl haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned for being close-minded! A car that good looking has to be sprayed in an outragiously nice color like that!


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned for being close-minded! A car that good looking has to be sprayed in an outragiously nice color like that!

Click to collapse



Banned because neon blue works just as well  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because neon blue works just as well
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Ban cause neon green is better


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ban cause neon green is better

Click to collapse



Banned because neon blue with neon green lights under the car would be hot. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because neon blue works just as well
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Ban to both of you for encouraging conformity hahaha

yea, I went there haha


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> Ban to both of you for encouraging conformity hahaha
> 
> yea, I went there haha

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing where my avatar really came from 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Scabes24 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing where my avatar really came from
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because mine is better 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because mine is better
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because it's just an avatar  Either way they are both amazing. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's just an avatar  Either way they are both amazing.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me draw a psychedelic version of your avatar in class 

sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me draw a psychedelic version of your avatar in class
> 
> sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Sparky is a "HERO"  now..... 

Nexus S with Stuff


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz Sparky is a "HERO"  now.....
> 
> Nexus S with Stuff

Click to collapse



Banned because you're jelly you're not


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're jelly you're not

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm Dan 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz Sparky is a "HERO"  now.....
> 
> Nexus S with Stuff

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are the wife of a hero


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for thinking I'm Dan
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a copycat


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you are the wife of a hero

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm still not that impressed (if He can root his phone and flash a new ROM.... I'M 
IMPRESSED....) This...eh 

Nexus S with Stuff


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I'm still not that impressed (if He can root his phone and flash a new ROM.... I'M
> IMPRESSED....) This...eh
> 
> Nexus S with Stuff

Click to collapse



Maybe you should teach him how to do it

Banned FTW


----------



## idavid_ (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a copycat

Click to collapse



Banned for being trolololo copycat. 

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for being trolololo copycat.
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't make a better ban


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't make a better ban

Click to collapse



Banned because alcohol makes people retarded  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because alcohol makes people retarded
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because people ARE retarded


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people ARE retarded

Click to collapse



Banned for making me concur with your statement. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me concur with your statement.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because we are all retarded


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we are all retarded

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm no retard, thank you.  I'm going to RICE academy.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm no retard, thank you.  I'm going to RICE academy.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because is that an academy that teaches you how to cook rice?


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because is that an academy that teaches you how to cook rice?

Click to collapse



Banned because it's some place, idk.  I'm not really going there. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's some place, idk.  I'm not really going there.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because sure you're not
it's a mental hospital that treats people who think that they have high IQ


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sure you're not
> it's a mental hospital that treats people who think that they have high IQ

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know my IQ by heart, I'm not that conceited. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't know my IQ by heart, I'm not that conceited.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe because I'm ur superior


----------



## jbr7rr (May 15, 2011)

Banned couze you think you are superior and your not ^^

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

jbr7rr said:


> Banned couze you think you are superior and your not ^^
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because how would you know, n00b?


----------



## mallen462 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because how would you know, n00b?

Click to collapse



Banned because I am superior to u all 


Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because I am superior to u all
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you haz no proof


----------



## Deleted member 3820412 (May 15, 2011)

Banned for l33t sp33k 2 posts ago.

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

hhilton said:


> Banned for l33t sp33k 2 posts ago.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having hilton in your handle


----------



## ravir007 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having hilton in your handle

Click to collapse



Banned for calling yourself a 'consiglieri'


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

ravir007 said:


> Banned for calling yourself a 'consiglieri'

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what I am


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's what I am

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about it. First rule of Da Mafia... Don't talk about Da Mafia 

Sent from My NS running NSCollab


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for talking about it. First rule of Da Mafia... Don't talk about Da Mafia
> 
> Sent from My NS running NSCollab

Click to collapse



Banned because you just did


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you just did

Click to collapse



Banned because this is ban club 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this is ban club
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the ban of spades


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's the ban of spades

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming bans take shape, they are very fluid in nature 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for assuming bans take shape, they are very fluid in nature
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I studied banology, I know more


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I studied banology, I know more

Click to collapse



Banned because you know more about nothing. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you know more about nothing.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I know more that bananas taste good


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know more that bananas taste good

Click to collapse



Banned because the only reason you do is because I do not advocate cannibalism...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the only reason you do is because I do not advocate cannibalism...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me google what that means


----------



## Aiduharan (May 15, 2011)

Banned for making me google what that means 
banned for not using 'let me google that for you'


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned for making me google what that means
> banned for not using 'let me google that for you'

Click to collapse



Banned for copying me


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for copying me

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing big words! But advocate isn't a big word... With your big words...and your small difficult ones. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not knowing big words! But advocate isn't a big word... With your big words...and your small difficult ones.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I know big words what I don't know is shakesh!t language, remember


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know big words what I don't know is shakesh!t language, remember

Click to collapse



Banned for shaking turds, that's not cool. Don't shake my hand! D: 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for shaking turds, that's not cool. Don't shake my hand! D:
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you already did


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you already did

Click to collapse



Oh god! 

Banned for making me want to lop my hand off with a machete!

-Insert signature here-


----------



## avgjoegeek (May 15, 2011)

Banned for trying to make a Banana Split out of your head.


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for trying to make a Banana Split out of your head.

Click to collapse



Banned for making my night


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making my night

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry, I can't help that I want to eat myself. I'm irresistible haha

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm hungry, I can't help that I want to eat myself. I'm irresistible haha
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're talking to guys 

Use (no homo) next time


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're talking to guys
> 
> Use (no homo) next time

Click to collapse



Banned because:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 2 AM and I'm bored


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's 2 AM and I'm bored

Click to collapse



Banned because we can have hedgehog fights! I'll throw the first one 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we can have hedgehog fights! I'll throw the first one
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm off now, cya


----------



## mallen462 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm off now, cya

Click to collapse



Banned for being a quitter 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being a quitter
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I like that avatar, jelly am I.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I like that avatar, jelly am I.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause the mafia threads dead

tell him megatron


----------



## pauluchin (May 16, 2011)

haha ^^^^^BANNED


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2011)

Banned because im enjoying beer and watching lost


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because im enjoying beer and watching lost

Click to collapse



Banned for being lost on xda 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for running out of original ideas to ban people.....you are not "with it" anymore 'nana

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of my mental disabilities...me and by friends with helmets with see to it that you are thoroughly headbutted. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making fun of my mental disabilities...me and by friends with helmets with see to it that you are thoroughly headbutted.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



licking windows again eh twitch?

tell him megatron


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> licking windows again eh twitch?
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Banned because.... Who told you!? They look like flat pieces of rock candy and if I chew on them....they taste like blood!  Who would have guessed?! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because.... Who told you!? They look like flat pieces of rock candy and if I chew on them....they taste like blood!  Who would have guessed?!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



That's why you can't forget your helmet!

tell him megatron


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's why you can't forget your helmet!
> 
> tell him megatron

Click to collapse



Helmet ban!


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Helmet ban!

Click to collapse



I like my helmet, it has wings on it! 

Banned for hating on my helmet 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I like my helmet, it has wings on it!
> 
> Banned for hating on my helmet
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Oh, Viking helmets are ok. I guess. 

But banned for having non-aerodynamic helmets.


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh, Viking helmets are ok. I guess.
> 
> But banned for having non-aerodynamic helmets.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having winged booties to match that helmet 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not having winged booties to match that helmet
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because winged booties made me think of flying rat's @$$


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not having winged booties to match that helmet
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about helmets


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for talking about helmets

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it was helmets.


----------



## Scabes24 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for thinking it was helmets.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it wasn't helmets.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for thinking it wasn't helmets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking AT ALL, OF ANYTHING at 2:58 am... Helmets or not.

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking AT ALL, OF ANYTHING at 2:58 am... Helmets or not.
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned for living exactly 12 hours with me.


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for living exactly 12 hours with me.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have matching shoes to go with my fancy helmet...I stole them from Link 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## obsidianchao (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have matching shoes to go with my fancy helmet...I stole them from Link
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing the helmet.


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not sharing the helmet.

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of Hamlet


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 16, 2011)

To be banned or not to be that is the question.......

Sent from Shakespeare.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> To be banned or not to be that is the question.......
> 
> Sent from Shakespeare.

Click to collapse



All the world is xda, 
And the men and (few) women merely banned 

Or shall I ban thee on a summer day? 
Thou are more noob than a troll. 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> All the world is xda,
> And the men and (few) women merely banned
> 
> Or shall I ban thee on a summer day?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are free to do whatever you want


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are free to do whatever you want

Click to collapse



Banned for lacking literary merit. 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for lacking literary merit.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Banned because IDK what that is


----------



## pauluchin (May 16, 2011)

banned for using wondows

Enviado desde mi LG Optimus One P500 usando XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

pauluchin said:


> banned for using wondows
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG Optimus One P500 usando XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you FAIL!


----------



## Freakytah (May 16, 2011)

Banned cuz im yosamite sam

meXdroid meXperia V2


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

Freakytah said:


> Banned cuz im yosamite sam
> 
> meXdroid meXperia V2

Click to collapse



Banned because my real name isnt sam, its husam


----------



## obsidianchao (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my real name isnt sam, its husam

Click to collapse



Banned because sakai's Shakespeare knowledge is ****ing amazing!


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because sakai's Shakespeare knowledge is ****ing amazing!

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate Shakespeare


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (May 16, 2011)

Banned because Shakespeare ia going to use his Chuck Norris abilities to rise from the grave and kick your ass.

Swyped from my Incredible


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned because Shakespeare ia going to use his Chuck Norris abilities to rise from the grave and kick your ass.
> 
> Swyped from my Incredible

Click to collapse



A ban!
My kingdom for a ban! 

p/s: Verily, doth mine breadth of knowledge on the Bardic Art pwn Husam very mightily with great 733+ness.


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A ban!
> My kingdom for a ban!
> 
> p/s: Verily, doth mine breadth of knowledge on the Bardic Art pwn Husam very mightily with great 733+ness.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't understand a word


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (May 16, 2011)

Banned for not understanding simple language

Swyped from my Incredible


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for not understanding simple language
> 
> Swyped from my Incredible

Click to collapse



Banned for understanding it


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for understanding it

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to learn a little literature


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to learn a little literature

Click to collapse



Banned for triyng  to enlighten the masses.... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to learn a little literature

Click to collapse



Banned because who are you, my english teacher?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because who are you, my english teacher?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't teach. But you need to learn.


----------



## obsidianchao (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't teach. But you need to learn.

Click to collapse



Banned because I love you. ;-;


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I love you. ;-;

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone loves Sakai in a non homo way haha Platonic love ftw! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because everyone loves Sakai in a non homo way haha Platonic love ftw!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because it was clear that he loves him in a homo way 
look at the tears


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it was clear that he loves him in a homo way
> look at the tears

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe he was chopping up onions, he is a potato! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because maybe he was chopping up onions, he is a potato!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you always conclude stuff that are not right


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always conclude stuff that are not right

Click to collapse



Banned because I never concluded, I said maybe, insinuating that it was a possibility.  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never concluded, I said maybe, insinuating that it was a possibility.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a banana


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a banana

Click to collapse



banned cause we all know twitch is a banana


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never concluded, I said maybe, insinuating that it was a possibility.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for insinuating possibilities like THAT!  

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for insinuating possibilities like THAT!
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned for writing that in higher case


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for writing that in higher case

Click to collapse



Banned cause higher case is called: CAPS OR CAPITAL LETTERS


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for writing that in higher case

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me  
It didn't show up as upper case on mai fone....??? 
I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for confusing me
> It didn't show up as upper case on mai fone....???
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because your phone needs to be shown who is boss  Smack that trick.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your phone needs to be shown who is boss  Smack that trick.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz mai NS can do this... 
Although, I am on the N1 now... 
I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz mai NS can do this...
> Although, I am on the N1 now...
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because N1>NS


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz mai NS can do this...
> Although, I am on the N1 now...
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not THAT impressive, mine can usually do 200+ more than that.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's not THAT impressive, mine can usually do 200+ more than that.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I haven't finished tweaking it yet... I only flashed NSCollab 1.0.22 last night....  still have much to change.... 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I haven't finished tweaking it yet... I only flashed NSCollab 1.0.22 last night....  still have much to change....
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned because you can flash android


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can flash android

Click to collapse



Double banned because I can double flash Android ROMs at the SAME TIME! Two phones> one phone 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Double banned because I can double flash Android ROMs at the SAME TIME! Two phones> one phone
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned for teasing


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for teasing

Click to collapse



banned for not having an android phone??


----------



## Redmed427 (May 16, 2011)

Banned for being a grammar nazi!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2011)

Redmed427 said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi!

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont know what your talking about, i am not a grammar nazi


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not having an android phone??

Click to collapse



Banned because didn't you know?
Winmo is more "professional"  

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because didn't you know?
> Winmo is more "professional"
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



banned cause android is pretty much the same thing only cleaned up and easier to use


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause android is pretty much the same thing only cleaned up and easier to use

Click to collapse



Banned because comparing Android and win mo, is like comparing a cow with a goat: they both do milk, but everything elwe is different


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (May 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because comparing Android and win mo, is like comparing a cow with a goat: they both do milk, but everything elwe is different

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol. Double banned for not specifying which is which (I would suppose Android is the cow, but I am unsure)


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 16, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for making me lol. Double banned for not specifying which is which (I would suppose Android is the cow, but I am unsure)

Click to collapse



banned for making me hungry for a burger and a milkshake. mmmm


----------



## The El Guapo (May 16, 2011)

Banned for having dancing bananas on a pink Mustang! 


caffeinated chris said:


> banned for making me hungry for a burger and a milkshake. mmmm

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> Banned for having dancing bananas on a pink Mustang!

Click to collapse



Banned because there is only one thing that makes me go bananas


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 16, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> Banned for having dancing bananas on a pink Mustang!

Click to collapse



Banned because its a Nissan 240sx. not a Ford Mustang haha


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 17, 2011)

Drift car ban!

Sent from my powerslide in your parking lot.


----------



## Redmed427 (May 17, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> Banned for having dancing bananas on a pink Mustang!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that's a mustang! -_-


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

Redmed427 said:


> Banned for saying that's a mustang! -_-

Click to collapse



Banned because my mustangs bring all the girls to the yard. Damn right it drives better than yours, I could teach you but I'd have to charge. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## obsidianchao (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my mustangs bring all the girls to the yard. Damn right it drives better than yours, I could teach you but I'd have to charge.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because **** mustangs, I prefer my Mercedes, looks much more, uh, professionally badass.

As far as coolest car ever though... Koenigsegg Agera.


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (May 17, 2011)

Banned b/c mytouch 4g slide has not been leaked yet -_-

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## sepherian (May 17, 2011)

Banned cause you woukd care about leaks

Sent from my captivate flying firefly!


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

sepherian said:


> Banned cause you woukd care about leaks
> 
> Sent from my captivate flying firefly!

Click to collapse



Banned for pimping a captivate with fireflies


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for pimping a captivate with fireflies

Click to collapse



Banned because it's been awhile since I've made my phone scream  I enjoy it very much so...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## SuperDeform (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's been awhile since I've made my phone scream  I enjoy it very much so...
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for screaming


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 17, 2011)

Banned for having an i-scream 

Sent from Steve Jobbs


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for having an i-scream
> 
> Sent from Steve Jobbs

Click to collapse



Banned for the playwords


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the playwords

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling him it's really a Craptastically "magical" iCrap.... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not telling him it's really a Craptastically "magical" iCrap....
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned cause i almost won an ipod touch yesterday...... and i HATE apple. :/

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i almost won an ipod touch yesterday...... and i HATE apple. :/
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to win CRAP!

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## triple_o (May 17, 2011)

Banned because if you had won, you'd own an Apple product without giving Apple any money ergo.. You'd be living the dream!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

triple_o said:


> Banned because if you had won, you'd own an Apple product without giving Apple any money ergo.. You'd be living the dream!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for dreaming of crApple products!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for dreaming of crApple products!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for calling them crApple 
with a capital "A"


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 17, 2011)

Redmed427 said:


> Banned for saying that's a mustang! -_-

Click to collapse




Ryno_666 said:


> Drift car ban!
> 
> Sent from my powerslide in your parking lot.

Click to collapse



*banned for being awesome*!



twitch153 said:


> Banned because my mustangs bring all the girls to the yard. Damn right it drives better than yours, I could teach you but I'd have to charge.

Click to collapse



banned for thinking a mustang drives better =(


----------



## SuperDeform (May 17, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> *banned for being awesome*!
> 
> 
> 
> banned for thinking a mustang drives better =(

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i hate anythng to do wit mustangs


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> *banned for being awesome*!
> 
> 
> 
> banned for thinking a mustang drives better =(

Click to collapse



Banned cuz that shade of pink GIVES PINK a bad name...


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz i hate anythng to do wit mustangs

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care for mustangs but I like corvettes 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 17, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz i hate anythng to do wit mustangs

Click to collapse



banned because of the mustang over-popularity? or because their just slow to begin with..? hahah

ooooooo burnnn city


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz that shade of pink GIVES PINK a bad name...

Click to collapse



banned because thats the only shade of pink there should be. 
Anything lighter and it will look too much like a "congrats on your new baby girl" type of color. eeek. like a *PINK* EWWW

this neon hot pink is the hottest pink there is homie

BOOM! It just pricks ya in the eye with awesome-ness


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned because thats the only shade of pink there should be.
> Anything lighter and it will look too much like a "congrats on your new baby girl" type of color. eeek. like a *PINK* EWWW

Click to collapse



banned for not multi quoting


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned because thats the only shade of pink there should be.
> Anything lighter and it will look too much like a "congrats on your new baby girl" type of color. eeek. like a *PINK* EWWW
> 
> this neon hot pink is the hottest pink there is homie
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you use pink on your car!  You should use a more non-pink color 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you use pink on your car!  You should use a more non-pink color
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause you didnt notice he drove and ran over your friends and are now stuck on the car


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you didnt notice he drove and ran over your friends and are now stuck on the car

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking the peanut butter jelly time banana is my friend....he stole my maracas 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## mak213 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking the peanut butter jelly time banana is my friend....he stole my maracas
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned because black n yellow android is just homo


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

mak213 said:


> banned because black n yellow android is just homo

Click to collapse



Banned because the song black and yellow is just homo...

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you use pink on your car!  You should use a more non-pink color
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



if I did, not even nearly as many of you would notice or mention it 

see what I did there?  haha. Gotta love the pink car 

ps. BANNED hahha


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking the peanut butter jelly time banana is my friend....he stole my maracas
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause u all look alike!!  

Banned cause is that why your freaking out in you avatar pic cause u lost your maracas??


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u all look alike!!
> 
> Banned cause is that why your freaking out in you avatar pic cause u lost your maracas??

Click to collapse



Banned for your prejudice remarks about my Banana brethren. 

Double banned because you know...now I have to kill you. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your prejudice remarks about my Banana brethren.
> 
> Double banned because you know...now I have to kill you.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause i was doing no such thing


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i was doing no such thing

Click to collapse



Banned for shopping mania


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for shopping mania

Click to collapse



banned cause it makes me feel good about working if i buy something 
Banned also cause its awesome to have nice things


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it makes me feel good about working if i buy something
> Banned also cause its awesome to have nice things

Click to collapse



banned for splurging on yourself.


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> banned for splurging on yourself.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's his money he can splurge if he wants to 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's his money he can splurge if he wants to
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause this is true


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause this is true

Click to collapse



Banned because I was actually thinking of "It's my party I can cry if I want to!" 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause this is true

Click to collapse



banned! atleast use a towel or something... lmaooo

i went there!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I was actually thinking of "It's my party I can cry if I want to!"
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



banned cause u reminded me of that song that i havent heard in way too many years


----------



## reikhard (May 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm reading all bans now I talk to someone and want to ban 

Sent from nowhere my Eris using XDA


----------



## webstar1 (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u reminded me of that song that i havent heard in way too many years

Click to collapse



Banned cause:
"Its Monday Monday gotta get down on Monday" . Best song ever!!!!

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## reikhard (May 17, 2011)

Banned cause is Tuesday!

Sent from my Eris using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

reikhard said:


> Banned cause is Tuesday!
> 
> Sent from my Eris using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because today is not Tuesday....it's some purgatory of a day were no one quite knows what color their pants are or which ban is good and which one isn't...such as this one! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> *banned for being awesome*!
> 
> 
> 
> banned for thinking a mustang drives better =(

Click to collapse



Banned cause mustangs kick ass

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because today is not Tuesday....it's some purgatory of a day were no one quite knows what color their pants are or which ban is good and which one isn't...such as this one!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned for fapping

I propose a toast to the 21st century.


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for fapping
> 
> I propose a toast to the 21st century.

Click to collapse



Banned for relapsing on good bans 

Double banned because the drones on portal make me laugh. 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for relapsing on good bans
> 
> Double banned because the drones on portal make me laugh.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz  you are laughing in the banning thread. You know that's frowned upon! 
BANNING IS SERIOUSLY SERIOUS!

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz  you are laughing in the banning thread. You know that's frowned upon!
> BANNING IS SERIOUSLY SERIOUS!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned because I euthanized my faithful companion cube 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz  you are laughing in the banning thread. You know that's frowned upon!
> BANNING IS SERIOUSLY SERIOUS!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned because my friend is sleeping over and the whole house is stinking because of his feet


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my friend is sleeping over and the whole house is stinking because of his feet

Click to collapse



banned for not making him wear thick socks to cover the stink 

banned for having a sleep over


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not making him wear thick socks to cover the stink
> 
> banned for having a sleep over

Click to collapse



Banned because the thick socks are what causing the sink


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the thick socks are what causing the sink

Click to collapse



ok banned for not giving him a clean pair of thick socks


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the thick socks are what causing the sink

Click to collapse



Banned for not just cutting his feet off...duh.

-Insert signature here-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not just cutting his feet off...duh.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned cause its his friend and that is cruel!!!

Double ban cause the don't grow back like they would on u


----------



## htc fan89 (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause its his friend and that is cruel!!!
> 
> Double ban cause the don't grow back like they would on u

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning


----------



## boborone (May 18, 2011)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for double banning

Click to collapse



Fanboy ban

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

boborone said:


> Fanboy ban
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



Banned because I killed companion cube, why?!?! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my friend is sleeping over and the whole house is stinking because of his feet

Click to collapse



Banned for having sleep overs!

Sent from pj jammy jam


----------



## Scabes24 (May 18, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for having sleep overs!
> 
> Sent from pj jammy jam

Click to collapse



Banned for calling it a sleep over.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2011)

Pink theme ban!!!
(yes, pink. I am a chick after all   )

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## Scabes24 (May 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pink theme ban!!!
> (yes, pink. I am a chick after all   )
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to one-up me with the number 25 in your username. Banning the number 25. 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for having sleep overs!
> 
> Sent from pj jammy jam

Click to collapse



Banned for copying my older ban!!!!
I already banned him for that


----------



## sakai4eva (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for copying my older ban!!!!
> I already banned him for that

Click to collapse



Elder ban.

Get off my lawn, etc.


----------



## Scabes24 (May 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Elder ban.
> 
> Get off my lawn, etc.

Click to collapse



.nab drawkcaB


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (May 18, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> .nab drawkcaB
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because your app sig shows up correctly.

FAIL!


----------



## Scabes24 (May 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because your app sig shows up correctly.
> 
> FAIL!

Click to collapse



Banned because my app sig is original, i didn't want to mess it up. 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## sakai4eva (May 18, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because my app sig is original, i didn't want to mess it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for the inspiring signature

#pirate saaaaarcasm.


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the inspiring signature
> 
> #pirate saaaaarcasm.

Click to collapse



Banned for having something I don't desire  haha See what I did there? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having something I don't desire  haha See what I did there?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned:


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for copying my older ban!!!!
> I already banned him for that

Click to collapse




Banned for being an old banner. 
lazy eye       (;


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being an old banner.
> lazy eye       (;

Click to collapse



Banned because banners doesn't mean people who ban


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because banners doesn't mean people who ban

Click to collapse



Banned cause I rocked in todays biology exam \w/


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I rocked in todays biology exam \w/

Click to collapse



Banned because I rocked in yesterday's jamming


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I rocked in yesterday's jamming

Click to collapse



Banned because if that video was your rocking, you should better had done it instrumental or a drums solo


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because if that video was your rocking, you should better had done it instrumental or a drums solo

Click to collapse



lol, Banned because that was only messing up after the jamming


----------



## obsidianchao (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, Banned because that was only messing up after the jamming

Click to collapse



Banned for EXCUSES


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for EXCUSES

Click to collapse



Banned cause I had fries yesterday


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I had fries yesterday

Click to collapse



Banned for having a fried flies


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a fried flies

Click to collapse



Banned because the flies were on watts droid... Double banned cuz I meant French fries(fried potato sticks duh....)


----------



## fireboypr (May 18, 2011)

Banned for banning others without a logical reason

Sent from my.... Phone using errrr.... Yall know...


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

fireboypr said:


> Banned for banning others without a logical reason
> 
> Sent from my.... Phone using errrr.... Yall know...

Click to collapse



Banned because your brain has like a 1000 logical errors


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your brain has like a 1000 logical errors

Click to collapse



Banned for debug mode XD


----------



## fireboypr (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your brain has like a 1000 logical errors

Click to collapse



Banned because 1000 in binary is 8, therefore 8 logical error is not enough to deserve a ban

Sent from my ....... Yupppp that


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

fireboypr said:


> Banned because 1000 in binary is 8, therefore 8 logical error is not enough to deserve a ban
> 
> Sent from my ....... Yupppp that

Click to collapse



banned cuz 8 errors can make a program fail to run...


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned cuz 8 errors can make a program fail to run...

Click to collapse



Banned because yup,
ask a programmer
1 error is more than enough too


----------



## fireboypr (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yup,
> ask a programmer
> 1 error is more than enough too

Click to collapse



Banned for using a word from my signature without my permission

Sent from... My phone using .... Yup that....


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yup,
> ask a programmer
> 1 error is more than enough too

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I have built enough programs  visual basic rules... (Yes, I am a starter)


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I have built enough programs  visual basic rules... (Yes, I am a starter)

Click to collapse



Banned because now I am a pro, just because I did VB.net  in my past 

I get the highest marks in programming


----------



## fireboypr (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I have built enough programs  visual basic rules... (Yes, I am a starter)

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the same person that I banned

Sent from... My phone using .... Yup that....


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

fireboypr said:


> Banned for banning the same person that I banned
> 
> Sent from... My phone using .... Yup that....

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm the only fireboy here..... Don't mess with my pyrokinesis... You've been warned


----------



## obsidianchao (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I'm the only fireboy here..... Don't mess with my pyrokinesis... You've been warned

Click to collapse



Banned because I have hydrokinesis *****.


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I'm the only fireboy here..... Don't mess with my pyrokinesis... You've been warned

Click to collapse



Banned because I like to start fires too


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I have hydrokinesis *****.

Click to collapse



What's that Mr potato? Want a fight? 
^
¦edit: want to be fried ??

Jk


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What's that Mr potato? Want a fight?
> ^
> ¦edit: want to be fried ??
> 
> Jk

Click to collapse



Banned for not BANNING!! 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not BANNING!!
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Banned be because that was the combination of 2 hrs sleep and xda app! I banned though in the mafia thread ...


----------



## obsidianchao (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned be because that was the combination of 2 hrs sleep and xda app! I banned though in the mafia thread ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have back pain.

I'M FIFTEEN FOR GOD'S SAKE.


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I have back pain.
> 
> I'M FIFTEEN FOR GOD'S SAKE.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz my exams torture ends on the following Monday!! 
Only physics (friday) and chemistry (Monday) remaining


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I have back pain.
> 
> I'M FIFTEEN FOR GOD'S SAKE.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to stop fapping



dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz my exams torture ends on the following Monday!!
> Only physics (friday) and chemistry (Monday) remaining

Click to collapse



Banned for liking an old status once 

an exam a day, keeps the brains away


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have to stop fapping
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ever played on hackthissite.org?
If not then banned for that!


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ever played on hackthissite.org?
> If not then banned for that!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm banned


----------



## fireboypr (May 18, 2011)

Banned for no reason

Sent from... My phone using .... Yup that....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

fireboypr said:


> Banned for no reason
> 
> Sent from... My phone using .... Yup that....

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a reason 

Banned cause its a ghost town in off topic right now.


----------



## obsidianchao (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for not having a reason
> 
> Banned cause its a ghost town in off topic right now.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'mma go play lots of Brink now.


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'mma go play lots of Brink now.

Click to collapse



Banned because the last thing i played in ages was minesweeper flags on msn


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the last thing i played in ages was minesweeper flags on msn

Click to collapse



Banned because the latest game I've been playing is Portal! I am in love  After this I'm moving on to portal 2! But portal makes my head hurt  Too much movement hurts my eyes and I can't focus them quick enough.  

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the latest game I've been playing is Portal! I am in love  After this I'm moving on to portal 2! But portal makes my head hurt  Too much movement hurts my eyes and I can't focus them quick enough.
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Banned because your brain is a failure


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your brain is a failure

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not my brain it's my eyes  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's not my brain it's my eyes
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because eyes are part of the brain


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because eyes are part of the brain

Click to collapse



Banned because the eyes don't use the brain to focus themselves...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the eyes don't use the brain to focus themselves...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm watching malcolm in the middle

never gets old


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm watching malcolm in the middle
> 
> never gets old

Click to collapse



Banned because it did get old....a few years ago. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it did get old....a few years ago.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because only to you


----------



## twitch351 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because only to you

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going out to eat!  YUM! STEAK! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm going out to eat!  YUM! STEAK!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for eating your meat


----------



## Scabes24 (May 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it did get old....a few years ago.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse




husam666 said:


> Banned because only to you

Click to collapse




twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm going out to eat!  YUM! STEAK!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse




husam666 said:


> Banned for eating your meat

Click to collapse



Quad-ban...


----------



## synapsenterror (May 18, 2011)

Banned for the bird!

Sent from my HTC Desire Z


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

synapsenterror said:


> Banned for the bird!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z

Click to collapse



banned for being a boob


----------



## Scabes24 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being a boob

Click to collapse



Banned for swtching avatars again.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## synapsenterror (May 18, 2011)

Banned for beeing banned! XD 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for swtching avatars again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking it


----------



## Scabes24 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not liking it

Click to collapse



Banned because how do you know I dont like it?


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because how do you know I dont like it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



banned because you always ban me when I change my avatar


----------



## Scabes24 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you always ban me when I change my avatar

Click to collapse



Yes but I'm banning the act of changing it, not the content... Banned.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Yes but I'm banning the act of changing it, not the content... Banned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what I've been banning you about


----------



## Scabes24 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's what I've been banning you about

Click to collapse



Ahh now I get it-ban 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Ahh now I get it-ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



banned for getting it


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting it

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting it


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not getting it

Click to collapse



Banned for me not giving a Sh*t about getting it


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for me not giving a Sh*t about getting it

Click to collapse



dude I'm not g4y get over it
get it now


Ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude I'm not g4y get over it
> get it now
> 
> 
> Ban

Click to collapse



banned cause i never said u were

banned cause i didnt even see what you guys where talking about and get anything you were talking about.


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i never said u were
> 
> banned cause i didnt even see what you guys where talking about and get anything you were talking about.

Click to collapse



Banned because windows mobile wins


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because windows mobile wins

Click to collapse



banned cause no it doesnt, banned cause the hd2 wins since it can do all OS except ios


----------



## Aiduharan (May 18, 2011)

Banned cos I failed 





Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz that shade of pink GIVES PINK a bad name...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned cos I failed
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned because you always do


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 19, 2011)

Lazy eye emoticon ban  (;


----------



## BakedTator (May 19, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Lazy eye emoticon ban  (;

Click to collapse



Ban for using the lazy eye emoticon!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

BakedTator said:


> Ban for using the lazy eye emoticon!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because the new girl in my office is kinda ok looking but she REALLY needs to update her wardrobe.


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the new girl in my office is kinda ok looking but she REALLY needs to update her wardrobe.

Click to collapse



Banned because I had the best steak in my life....ever. I am in love with that steak. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 19, 2011)

Banned for careing about wardrobes!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for careing about wardrobes!

Click to collapse



I'm old enough to be bored by looking at naked tits. Packaging is the new thing, yo. 

Banned for hating on my fashion sense.


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm old enough to be bored by looking at naked tits. Packaging is the new thing, yo.
> 
> Banned for hating on my fashion sense.

Click to collapse



Banned for fapping on yo keyboard!

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## mallen462 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for fapping on yo keyboard!
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



Banned for banning now clean your keyboard yo!


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for fapping on yo keyboard!
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



Banned because:
1. Keyboard is hard and not smooth. Fapping on it will result in... abrasions.
2. I no longer fap. *****es do that for me now.


----------



## BakedTator (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because:
> 1. Keyboard is hard and not smooth. Fapping on it will result in... abrasions.
> 2. I no longer fap. *****es do that for me now.

Click to collapse



thats funny ****...i almost cant ban you....


BANNED for ****s and giggles


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

BakedTator said:


> thats funny ****...i almost cant ban you....
> 
> 
> BANNED for ****s and giggles

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing so hard you crapped your pants. Word.


----------



## synapsenterror (May 19, 2011)

Banned for crapping in your pants

Sent from my HTC Desire Z


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

synapsenterror said:


> Banned for crapping in your pants
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z

Click to collapse



Banned for panting while you crap.


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for panting while you crap.

Click to collapse



Banned for rhyming while you paint the ot blue...


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for rhyming while you paint the ot blue...

Click to collapse



Where? The rhyming thread? I thought that was the whole point?

While I'm at it, BANNED!


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Where? The rhyming thread? I thought that was the whole point?
> 
> While I'm at it, BANNED!

Click to collapse



One more ban for insane Shakespeare


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> One more ban for insane Shakespeare

Click to collapse



But alas, I am not worthy the great bard. To be mentioned in the same sentence as he, is a great honour. For that, I ban you.


----------



## synapsenterror (May 19, 2011)

Banned for beeing poetic xD 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

synapsenterror said:


> Banned for beeing poetic xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z

Click to collapse



Banned for having a desire z which is a awful phone.

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## triple_o (May 19, 2011)

Banned because his phone could be a lot worse... HTC Wildfire


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

Banned via xda cos no android is bad





triple_o said:


> Banned because his phone could be a lot worse... HTC Wildfire

Click to collapse





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned via xda cos no android is bad
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned because your username sounds fruity


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your username sounds fruity

Click to collapse



Banned because at least its not Apple


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because at least its not Apple

Click to collapse



Banned because orange is a cheaper copy of apple
just like gibson and epiphone


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because orange is a cheaper copy of apple
> just like gibson and epiphone

Click to collapse



Banned cos its old


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned cos its old
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



banned cuz you're older


----------



## sepherian (May 19, 2011)

Banned cause I'm not sure if thats cheese

Sent from my captivate flying firefly!


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

sepherian said:


> Banned cause I'm not sure if thats cheese
> 
> Sent from my captivate flying firefly!

Click to collapse



Banned because that'd be one weird a$$ cheese ball, nah that's a moldy dragon ball 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that'd be one weird a$$ cheese ball, nah that's a moldy dragon ball
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because knowing how dragons' balls look like 
you perv...


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because knowing how dragons' balls look like
> you perv...

Click to collapse



Banned for perverting what I was saying, you need to go to Android hell 






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

I will drag u to hell too
Banned from Orange 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for perverted what I was saying, you need to go to Android hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not scared


----------



## obsidianchao (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not scared

Click to collapse



Banned because I was up until 2 talkin' to the lady.

@twitch Cthulhu reference: I love you.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I was up until 2 talkin' to the lady.
> 
> @twitch Cthulhu reference: I love you.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking to a lady when you're still a kid 

double banned for loving twitch in a creepy way


----------



## obsidianchao (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking to a lady when you're still a kid
> 
> double banned for loving twitch in a creepy way

Click to collapse



Banned because I totally love twitch in a creepy way, in fact, I had an encounter with that banana. Not bad.


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I totally love twitch in a creepy way, in fact, I had an encounter with that banana. Not bad.

Click to collapse



banned cos
Seems like twitchling got a stalked,  seems like some1 having a double xda. Life
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## idavid_ (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> banned cos
> Seems like twitchling got a stalked,  seems like some1 having a double xda. Life
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned for being in Team Orange (probably with only 1 member, you )


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

Banned for not understanding that quality but quantity matters





idavid_ said:


> Banned for being in Team Orange (probably with only 1 member, you )

Click to collapse





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned for not understanding that quality but quantity matters
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that the quantity doesnt matter
what world do you live in?


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that the quantity doesnt matter
> what world do you live in?

Click to collapse



Banned because I am still waiting for max...


----------



## allanemartinez (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that the quantity doesnt matter
> what world do you live in?

Click to collapse



banned cuz in fact there are two of us! and our quality is good


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

allanemartinez said:


> banned cuz in fact there are two of us! and our quality is good

Click to collapse



Still alive? That's good stuff
BanNed cos ...  its a two men... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## allanemartinez (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Still alive? That's good stuff
> BanNed cos ...  its a two men...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Alive an kickin! 

banned for thinking I was dead!


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

allanemartinez said:


> Alive an kickin!
> 
> banned for thinking I was dead!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fake profile

RIP Max


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a fake profile
> 
> RIP Max

Click to collapse



Who is a fake profile?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Who is a fake profile?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the orange team member 2


----------



## allanemartinez (May 19, 2011)

Nah I'm real as you can get. Please believe me!

Banned for not believing me! And if you do believe me, banned for that as well!


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

allanemartinez said:


> Nah I'm real as you can get. Please believe me!
> 
> Banned for not believing me! And if you do believe me, banned for that as well!

Click to collapse



banned because i dont trust oranges, take your vitamin C and GTFO


----------



## allanemartinez (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i dont trust oranges, take your vitamin C and GTFO

Click to collapse



Vitamin C gives you wings!!!!

Banned for being a orange hater!


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

Apple and berries are so yesterday,oranges rule

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 19, 2011)

Banned for banning in circles.

Sent from my hula hoop.


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for banning in circles.
> 
> Sent from my hula hoop.

Click to collapse



Banned for suckage

Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8


----------



## obsidianchao (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for suckage
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



Banned from science class, *****.


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for suckage
> 
> Id like to thank everyone that helped me root, rom, & nand.
> OMFGB, Slayher#27, CWM 3.0.0.8

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob flasher

sent from my kingdomised desire....


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a noob flasher
> 
> sent from my kingdomised desire....

Click to collapse



Banned for killing max


----------



## obsidianchao (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for killing max

Click to collapse



Banned from geometry~


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned from geometry~

Click to collapse



Banned for using GPS


----------



## obsidianchao (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using GPS

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't. ._.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using GPS

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm feeling like a bawwse XD


----------



## allanemartinez (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm feeling like a bawwse XD

Click to collapse



I would ban you but instead:


----------



## obsidianchao (May 19, 2011)

allanemartinez said:


> i would ban you but instead:

Click to collapse



no, donald trump is fired. Ban.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

allanemartinez said:


> I would ban you but instead:

Click to collapse



Right back at ya.... But Lord Sugar Style XD


----------



## obsidianchao (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Right back at ya.... But Lord Sugar Style XD

Click to collapse



Banned for constantly skipping me.


----------



## Aiduharan (May 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for constantly skipping me.

Click to collapse



Banned cos once upon a time I was treated like that


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## jayjam99 (May 19, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned cos once upon a time I was treated like that
> 
> 
> Banned because your too young to know the first thing about "once upon a time"

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

jayjam99 said:


> OrangeAssassin said:
> 
> 
> > Banned cos once upon a time I was treated like that
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MrNago (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you failed in quoting

Click to collapse




Quoting fail all over again! Ha!
I learned from your mistake though...


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not providing me with some "tapas" and some "jamon serrano"....ole!

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking Spanish

jajaja


----------



## MrNago (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for speaking Spanish
> 
> jajaja

Click to collapse



Banned for thread addiction.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

MrNago said:


> Banned for thread addiction.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting facts


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting facts

Click to collapse



Banned because someone thinks I have two xda accounts. I don't need two, one is enough 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because someone thinks I have two xda accounts. I don't need two, one is enough
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because we all know you do


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we all know you do

Click to collapse



Banned because I lie not! I does not have two accounts  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I lie not! I does not have two accounts
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for being sad because of a stupid thing, cheer up matie


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being sad because of a stupid thing, cheer up matie

Click to collapse



Banned because you have two accounts, I sees things...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Banned because I don't


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I don't

Click to collapse



Banned for lying...ask Llama 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I don't

Click to collapse



Banned for using too much blue smilies


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using too much blue smilies

Click to collapse



Banned because 5/11 are blue though  Almost half


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because 5/11 are blue though  Almost half

Click to collapse



Banned for counting them, NERD!


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for counting them, NERD!

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't talk haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you can't talk haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because start a video chat and I'll  prove otherwise


----------



## kimmikolter (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because start a video chat and I'll  prove otherwise

Click to collapse



Banned cuz


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

kimmikolter said:


> Banned cuz

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not, but you are


----------



## kimmikolter (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not, but you are

Click to collapse








Banned cuz you may want to join the above


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not, but you are

Click to collapse



Banned because I meant that you can talk, but you have no place calling someone a nerd because you are a nerd yourself. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I meant that you can talk, but you have no place calling someone a nerd because you are a nerd yourself.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because I proved you wrong 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I proved you wrong
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm never wrong


----------



## kimmikolter (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm never wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong!!! Twitch sooooooo proved you wrong


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

kimmikolter said:


> Banned for being wrong!!! Twitch sooooooo proved you wrong

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't be wrong..
It's logical error!!


----------



## kimmikolter (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't be wrong..
> It's logical error!!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

kimmikolter said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for making me publicly lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me publicly lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting something that looks like my bros hair
He dyed it white/blond


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting something that looks like my bros hair
> He dyed it white/blond

Click to collapse



Banned because pics or I'm not impressed haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Banned because I loled at the Pink vader pic  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I loled at the Pink vader pic
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you're gonna laugh your a$$ out when you look at my FB profile

@twitch, FB or never gonna see them


----------



## kimmikolter (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting something that looks like my bros hair
> He dyed it white/blond

Click to collapse



We blondes do not appreciate you calling our hair "white"


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

kimmikolter said:


> We blondes do not appreciate you calling our hair "white"

Click to collapse



Banned for being blonde  I pegged you to be a red head...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being blonde  I pegged you to be a red head...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because he wanted it white, but FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2011)

Banned because... curse? 


husam666 said:


> Banned because he wanted it white, but FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because... curse?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe 

double banned because the nyan cat is awesome


----------



## obsidianchao (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because maybe
> 
> double banned because the nyan cat is awesome

Click to collapse



Ban for nyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyan.


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

Banned for thinking I was gonna quote you  You crazy gurl haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking I was gonna quote you  You crazy gurl haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Ban for Oh, TOTALLY, girlfriend.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Ban for nyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyan.

Click to collapse



nayand for nyan nyan nya nyan nyan
http://nyan.cat


----------



## obsidianchao (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nayand for nyan nyan nya nyan nyan
> http://nyan.cat

Click to collapse



Banned because <333


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because <333

Click to collapse



Banned because M_T_M got me into Nyan cat 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because M_T_M got me into Nyan cat
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because me too


----------



## Scabes24 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because M_T_M got me into Nyan cat
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Double post ban.


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## Scabes24 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because me too

Click to collapse



Double post ban. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Double post ban.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned for being bad. Double posting is bad. Don't be bad.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being bad. Double posting is bad. Don't be bad.

Click to collapse



Baaaaaad goat bans you.


----------



## obsidianchao (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Baaaaaad goat bans you.

Click to collapse



Less than three ban!


----------



## jasecloud4 (May 20, 2011)

Banned because you scare mes.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because you scare mes.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being scaredy-cat... oh wait, your avatar already...


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being scaredy-cat... oh wait, your avatar already...

Click to collapse



Banned because the mini-ketchup commands me to do do....







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the mini-ketchup commands me to do do....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that bottle will be finished in 5 minutes. In my home, at least.


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that bottle will be finished in 5 minutes. In my home, at least.

Click to collapse



Banned because I wouldn't dare use the mini-ketchup  MINI-BLASPHEMY! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wouldn't dare use the mini-ketchup  MINI-BLASPHEMY!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're over reacting


----------



## poontab (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're over reacting

Click to collapse



Banned for *overreacting*


----------



## Aiduharan (May 20, 2011)

Bobbed for banning overreactions 





poontab said:


> Banned for *overreacting*

Click to collapse





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.


----------



## SuperDeform (May 20, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Bobbed for banning overreactions
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned for bobbing


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned for bobbing

Click to collapse



Boob Ban. Awesome!


----------



## Scabes24 (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Boob Ban. Awesome!

Click to collapse



Random ban?


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Random ban?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



No! My ban! You banned


----------



## obsidianchao (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No! My ban! You banned

Click to collapse



Banned because wheeeeeeeee.


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because wheeeeeeeee.

Click to collapse



Banned because whee ain't on a rollercoaster 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for still hating on OrangeAssassin......bad 'nana

Click to collapse



I wasn't hatin' anymore..? confused:

 Banned for telling him off on the mafia thread, like a boss  

I got my daily giggles in with that post haha  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 20, 2011)

everybody here is banned for not being nearly as much of a beast as Randy 'Macho Man' Savage, who died today.


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

caffeinated chris said:


> everybody here is banned for not being nearly as much of a beast as Randy 'Macho Man' Savage, who died today.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's actually 'Macho Man' Randy Savage. Show some respect, punk.  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's actually 'Macho Man' Randy Savage. Show some respect, punk.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because we played punk rock


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we played punk rock

Click to collapse



Banned for that


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for that

Click to collapse



I ban you for not looking at Maxey's website, you'll lol


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I ban you for not looking at Maxey's website, you'll lol

Click to collapse



banned because that photo made me lol hard


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because that photo made me lol hard

Click to collapse



Banned for LOLing!!!!!!!!!!!! What did I say about laughing in da ban thread???????? Hmmm? Banning is serious!!!!!!!!! Bad, bad Husam.


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for LOLing!!!!!!!!!!!! What did I say about laughing in da ban thread???????? Hmmm? Banning is serious!!!!!!!!! Bad, bad Husam.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll behave I promise 
But wait

ANARCHY IN THE BAN THREAD!!! 


lolololololololololololololololololololol


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'll behave I promise
> But wait
> 
> ANARCHY IN THE BAN THREAD!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Would you like me to search for banhammer?
Banned.


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Would you like me to search for banhammer?
> Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the only true owner of the banhammer! I AM THOR! GAWD OF BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TASTE MY PWNAGE!


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am the only true owner of the banhammer! I AM THOR! GAWD OF BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TASTE MY PWNAGE!

Click to collapse



Banned because you lost your hammer


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you lost your hammer

Click to collapse



Banned because I still have more bans than you, don't worry, the king of ban is keeping his crown but remember that the God of ban will always be over you, waiting for your replies so I can ban you.

Double banned. Why? BECAUSE I HAVE MINI-KETCHUP!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I still have more bans than you, don't worry, the king of ban is keeping his crown but remember that the God of ban will always be over you, waiting for your replies so I can ban you.
> 
> Double banned. Why? BECAUSE I HAVE MINI-KETCHUP!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the don
Double banned because ketchup and banana gives me thoughts for April fools hot dogs


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are the don
> Double banned because ketchup and banana gives me thoughts for April fools hot dogs

Click to collapse



Banned because I was just troll'd by a girl


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was just troll'd by a girl

Click to collapse



Banned because that major trolling probably didn't even get you those seven digits!


----------



## caffeinated chris (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am the only true owner of the banhammer! I AM THOR! GAWD OF BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TASTE MY PWNAGE!

Click to collapse



banned for making a sexual inuendo


----------



## obsidianchao (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that major trolling probably didn't even get you those seven digits!

Click to collapse



Banned because I made my first gay friend today!

He's awesome.


----------



## a.duran (May 21, 2011)

banned because you got a awesome gay friend first


----------



## pianoplayer (May 21, 2011)

You are banned for not using good grammar.


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

pianoplayer said:


> You are banned for not using good grammar.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar nazi....welcome to the guild 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi....welcome to the guild
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Admin ban


----------



## Aiduharan (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Admin ban

Click to collapse



Banned canned tanned 


Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned canned tanned
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for tanning yourself


----------



## Scabes24 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for tanning yourself

Click to collapse



Banned for the HORRIBLE ban. 


Sent from my HTC Inspire


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for the HORRIBLE ban.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because, who are you, the banning judge?


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because, who are you, the banning judge?

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm the tanning judge


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I'm the tanning judge

Click to collapse



banned because I'm gonna fail because the sun burnt my face yesterday


----------



## SuperDeform (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I'm gonna fail because the sun burnt my face yesterday

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz im fixin my laptop n dey said da wrlds gona end. Wtf


----------



## obsidianchao (May 21, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz im fixin my laptop n dey said da wrlds gona end. Wtf

Click to collapse



Banned because RAAAAAAPTUUUUUUUURE


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because RAAAAAAPTUUUUUUUURE

Click to collapse



banned because we're still alive


----------



## sepherian (May 21, 2011)

Banned because I'm floating up right now

Sent from my captivate flying firefly!


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

sepherian said:


> Banned because I'm floating up right now
> 
> Sent from my captivate flying firefly!

Click to collapse



Banned for being high


----------



## Aiduharan (May 21, 2011)

Banned cost its sunny 





husam666 said:


> Banned for being high

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> Banned cost its sunny
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's sunset here


----------



## mallen462 (May 21, 2011)

Banned because its morning and the world hasn't ended 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because its morning and the world hasn't ended
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it will not end on 2012 too


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it will not end on 2012 too

Click to collapse



Banned because 2012 is a myth, we will go to January 1st and it'll automatically be 2013 after 2011. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## rr5678 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because 2012 is a myth, we will go to January 1st and it'll automatically be 2013 after 2011.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because January 1st, 2012 turns into February 33rd, 2014


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Banned because January 1st, 2012 turns into February 33rd, 2014

Click to collapse



Banned because feb 33 is a fact


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because feb 33 is a fact

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no Feb 33, it just creates a blackhole and absorbs all things that shouldn't exist, like apple products. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there is no Feb 33, it just creates a blackhole and absorbs all things that shouldn't exist, like apple products.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because black holes are a$$holes


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because black holes are a$$holes

Click to collapse



Banned. If the blackhole had ears and heard you say that.... You would be sorry....

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. If the blackhole had ears and heard you say that.... You would be sorry....
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned because I am never sorry
unless blackholes are females, then im really really really really really sorry


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I am never sorry
> unless blackholes are females, then im really really really really really sorry

Click to collapse



Banned because blackhole females do exist....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because blackhole females do exist....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned. Just banned. I can't comment. I happen to be a member of the gender of which you speak....

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Just banned. I can't comment. I happen to be a member of the gender of which you speak....
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned because....you're a blackhole?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Just banned. I can't comment. I happen to be a member of the gender of which you speak....
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned because we already know


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we already know

Click to collapse



Banned because... YOU KNOW NOTHING!! (Twitch: I am not a BLACKHOLE. I am a female)

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we already know

Click to collapse



Banned because she's a blackhole?! And you knew?! I didn't! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because she's a blackhole?! And you knew?! I didn't!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're nuts


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're nuts

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not nuts, I'm a banana haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not nuts, I'm a banana haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for lulz


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for lulz

Click to collapse



Bananabrickhammerban!


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Bananabrickhammerban!

Click to collapse



Bananabreadbanhammer ban! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Bananabreadbanhammer ban!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned cause you didn't get it.
It had all types of bans in one 
Banana ban
Banhammer ban
Brick ban


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you didn't get it.
> It had all types of bans in one
> Banana ban
> Banhammer ban
> Brick ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I got it, I just chose to do it my way. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got it, I just chose to do it my way.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



In this case you are a copycat, cause you did. it my way
BANNED


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> In this case you are a copycat, cause you did. it my way
> BANNED

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm no copycat, I'm a nyan cat 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm no copycat, I'm a nyan cat
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because you're a copy nyan banana


----------



## orb3000 (May 21, 2011)

Banned because I can



husam666 said:


> banned because you're a copy nyan banana

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I can

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed banning you


----------



## SuperDeform (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I missed banning you

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz today is not da end!!


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz today is not da end!!

Click to collapse



Banned because did she leave you before the wedding?


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because did she leave you before the wedding?

Click to collapse



Banned for not believing the world will end, so there can be no wedding. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not believing the world will end, so there can be no wedding.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned because the world ends for him when he marries her


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the world ends for him when he marries her

Click to collapse



World ending marriage ban...then 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> World ending marriage ban...then
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned for having two X's


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having two X's

Click to collapse



Banned because, check this out: *http://boardreader.com/fp/Android_Forums_and_Windows_Pho_18291/Off_topic_484335.html*

Hahaha  By the way I like that nyan cat.gif you have


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because, check this out: *http://boardreader.com/fp/Android_Forums_and_Windows_Pho_18291/Off_topic_484335.html*
> 
> Hahaha  By the way I like that nyan cat.gif you have

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm the first woo hoo


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i'm the first woo hoo

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm second! W007! *High fives*


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

goodnight ban


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because, check this out: *http://boardreader.com/fp/Android_Forums_and_Windows_Pho_18291/Off_topic_484335.html*
> 
> Hahaha  By the way I like that nyan cat.gif you have

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm the fifth!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I'm the fifth!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because:

Has you edited your avatar yet??


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because:
> 
> Has you edited your avatar yet??

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a small challenge  with someone to see who can hit 1000 posts first, and I'm losing so here I am.

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because:
> 
> Has you edited your avatar yet??

Click to collapse



Banned cause I fixed it... But it took time since bananas are so stubborn 
Jk
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned because I have a small challenge  with someone to see who can hit 1000 posts first, and I'm losing so here I am.
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because you only have 40 more to go  This thread is a good post raiser (Not that I know anything about that....)

Double banned because my typing is f*cked up on this keyboard and I am blaming you for my grammatical mistakes!


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you only have 40 more to go  This thread is a good post raiser (Not that I know anything about that....)
> 
> Double banned because my typing is f*cked up on this keyboard and I am blaming you for my grammatical mistakes!

Click to collapse



Banned for slow typing 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for slow typing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm also doing 4 other things, I has a life thank you  hehe


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm also doing 4 other things, I has a life thank you  hehe

Click to collapse



Banned cause you don't need a life. You've got xda XD

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you don't need a life. You've got xda XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned because of the random n at the end of that sentence
[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> banned because of the random n at the end of that sentence
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



Ban myself for my stupid ban that makes no sense

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Ban myself for my stupid ban that makes no sense
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because you could always listen to 20 songs and post in the what are you listening to thread


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you could always listen to 20 songs and post in the what are you listening to thread

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me advice on where to get my post count up when its my choice where I post

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned for giving me advice on where to get my post count up when its my choice where I post
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



Banned because two posts in a.row in ot threads is lame.... XD be creative

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because two posts in a.row in ot threads is lame.... XD be creative
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I still don't know what the hell is happening with my avatar haha


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I still don't know what the hell is happening with my avatar haha

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about something that is happening on a different forum.

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I still don't know what the hell is happening with my avatar haha

Click to collapse



Banned because you should try changing the dimensions to 0(or 100x100 , can't remember) , delete and then reapply

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sepherian (May 22, 2011)

Banned because you can remember

Sent from my captivate flying firefly!


----------



## ummkiper (May 22, 2011)

sepherian said:


> Banned because you can remember
> 
> Sent from my captivate flying firefly!

Click to collapse



Banned because I got virgin mobiles best phone,i miss my evo.


Sent from my VM670 using XDA App


----------



## pianoplayer (May 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because I got virgin mobiles best phone,i miss my evo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having an Evo.


----------



## mallen462 (May 22, 2011)

pianoplayer said:


> Banned for having an Evo.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a thunderbolt


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not having a thunderbolt
> 
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for advertising
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned. Don't you know advertising phones on forums is the wave of the future?!?!?!  

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Don't you know advertising phones on forums is the wave of the future?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned cause there is a surprise for you on maxs site 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause there is a surprise for you on maxs site
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I HATE surprises....I'm gonna have to get the brick now.... 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## Fozi27 (May 22, 2011)

I ban you because you have more than 10 posts and I don't.


----------



## obsidianchao (May 22, 2011)

Fozi27 said:


> I ban you because you have more than 10 posts and I don't.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob.


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being a noob.

Click to collapse



Banned for being noober


----------



## Ruki_Uki (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being noober

Click to collapse



Banned because noober isn't a word

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Banned because noober isn't a word
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not the boss of me


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not the boss of me

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I know who IS da boss of you! Ha!

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I know who IS da boss of you! Ha!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the boss of both of you! Now go make me a sandwich! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm the boss of both of you! Now go make me a sandwich!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody saw what I did to the new forum

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because nobody saw what I did to the new forum
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because people were rick roll'd in the mafia thread


----------



## obsidianchao (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people were rick roll'd in the mafia thread

Click to collapse



Banned because I <3 Rick Astley!


----------



## Mbb15 (May 22, 2011)

Banned because I got rickrolled so much xD


----------



## Edman1993 (May 22, 2011)

Banned because i fail xD


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

Edman1993 said:


> Banned because i fail xD

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel terrible


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I feel terrible

Click to collapse



Banned because you SHOULD! You rickrolled me! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you SHOULD! You rickrolled me!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



banned because sometimes I don't get the internet


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because sometimes I don't get the internet

Click to collapse



Banned for bad connection

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for bad connection
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because i meant the things people on the internet do, like troll faces, rick roll, trolololo video...

i have a pretty good connection


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i meant the things people on the internet do, like troll faces, rick roll, trolololo video...
> 
> Banned for not getting sarcasm.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for not getting sarcasm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you have flawed sarcasm  I didn't even get it, and I am no stranger to sarcasm good sir


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> husam666 said:
> 
> 
> > banned because i meant the things people on the internet do, like troll faces, rick roll, trolololo video...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me fail

Click to collapse



Banned because you always fail, look at your failed quoting


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you have flawed sarcasm  I didn't even get it, and I am no strange to sarcasm good sir

Click to collapse




I get strange....I ban you


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> I get strange....I ban you

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the don


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 23, 2011)

Nobody is off limits.........banned.

Sent from the fishes


----------



## twitch351 (May 23, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Nobody is off limits.........banned.
> 
> Sent from the fishes

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping with the fishes, I haven't even sent you there yet. 

Until now. Double banned. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (May 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for sleeping with the fishes, I haven't even sent you there yet.
> 
> Until now. Double banned.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping with me.


----------



## twitch351 (May 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for sleeping with me.

Click to collapse



Banned for smelling like fish, you need to wash up mister haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for smelling like fish, you need to wash up mister haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing THAT! 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 23, 2011)

Sushi ban 

Sent from my California roll


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Sushi ban
> 
> Sent from my California roll

Click to collapse



Banned because a California roll is veggies masquerading as Sushi. Get sum spicy tuna or an eel roll with eel sauce and Now you're talking!

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## youbusted (May 23, 2011)

banned you for no reason =XD


----------



## SuperDeform (May 23, 2011)

youbusted said:


> banned you for no reason =XD

Click to collapse




Ban bcuz i cant thnk of anythng

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## youbusted (May 23, 2011)

Banned you because I want to reach 10posts

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## natious (May 23, 2011)

youbusted said:


> Banned you because I want to reach 10posts
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because youbusted a nut on your dads face


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 23, 2011)

MISS BAN 2011



Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because a California roll is veggies masquerading as Sushi. Get sum spicy tuna or an eel roll with eel sauce and Now you're talking!
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse





Sent from my TIARA PARTY!


----------



## obsidianchao (May 23, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> MISS BAN 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eel ban. Yum.


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

.....

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Eel ban. Yum.

Click to collapse



Lunchtime ban!

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## running_the_dream (May 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lunchtime ban!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned! Now get back to work!


----------



## obsidianchao (May 23, 2011)

running_the_dream said:


> Banned! Now get back to work!

Click to collapse



Banned for yelling at BD, she's such a sweetheart!


----------



## knightrocker (May 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for yelling at BD, she's such a sweetheart!

Click to collapse



Banned for the funky avatar ...


Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

knightrocker said:


> Banned for the funky avatar ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S

Click to collapse



Banned, cuz your avatar isn't original.... At least He thought outside the box.  
(JK It's nice.   )

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned, cuz your avatar isn't original.... At least He thought outside the box.
> (JK It's nice.   )
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



banned cause yours isnt either, u just took it from Husam OP in the family thread 

at least i edited mine


----------



## obsidianchao (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause yours isnt either, u just took it from Husam OP in the family thread
> 
> at least i edited mine

Click to collapse



Banned because mine is still the king


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because mine is still the king

Click to collapse



Banned cuz my avatar is a family honor!!! 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## obsidianchao (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz my avatar is a family honor!!!
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to join, but ... I'm undeserving.


----------



## twitch351 (May 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I want to join, but ... I'm undeserving.

Click to collapse



Banned for being afraid to join, why would we refuse you? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (May 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being afraid to join, why would we refuse you?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



*shrug* /ban


----------



## copenhagen (May 24, 2011)

banned for figuring out what caused the broken rotary lock screen in gb on march 21st.

actually. I ban the one that broke it. BANNED!


----------



## twitch351 (May 24, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> banned for figuring out what caused the broken rotary lock screen in gb on march 21st.
> 
> actually. I ban the one that broke it. BANNED!

Click to collapse



Banned because the bus, it comes  I catch it, then it transports me to places unknown 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the bus, it comes  I catch it, then it transports me to places unknown
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because everything is blurry


----------



## obsidianchao (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everything is blurry

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of glasses


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

Banned for banning someone with less than perfect eyesight.... 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for banning someone with less than perfect eyesight....
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned because I cant control my eyes laser without glasses


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

banned for not wearing glasses


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> banned for not wearing glasses

Click to collapse



Banned because you suck


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

Banned cause im bored


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im bored

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a breadboard


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a breadboard

Click to collapse



banned for calling me a bread board


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for calling me a bread board

Click to collapse



Banned because at least you're not a mother board


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because at least you're not a mother board

Click to collapse



Banned cause thats true, i dont need baby boards and dont want to be a female


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause thats true, i dont need baby boards and dont want to be a female

Click to collapse



Banned. Being a chickgeek ROCKS!

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Being a chickgeek ROCKS!
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned because only when you're not at school


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Being a chickgeek ROCKS!
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned cause i like being a guy and being simple. I like my video games, electronics,computer stuff and beer. and like my GF when shes not being high maintence


----------



## poontab (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i like being a guy and being simple. I like my video games, electronics,computer stuff and beer. and like my GF when shes not being high maintence

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us your Facebook profile


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

poontab said:


> Banned for telling us your Facebook profile

Click to collapse



banned cause my facebook profile doesnt say any of that


----------



## poontab (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause my facebook profile doesnt say any of that

Click to collapse



Banned for misrepresenting yourself on Facebook!


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause my facebook profile doesnt say any of that

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be cool on FB, nice try


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to be cool on FB, nice try

Click to collapse



banned cause i wasnt trying to look cool 

I also want to ban the guy that brought facebook into our bans and having to ban about facebook


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i wasnt trying to look cool
> 
> I also want to ban the guy that brought facebook into our bans and having to ban about facebook

Click to collapse



Banned because you're hiding something about facebook, spill it


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're hiding something about facebook, spill it

Click to collapse



Banned for STILL talking about Facebook! Oh, and David I love electronics and gadgets, have the occasional (very occasional) beer and am not high maintenance. So Ha! Being a chickgeek STILL ROCKS 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## poontab (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for STILL talking about Facebook! Oh, and David I love electronics and gadgets, have the occasional (very occasional) beer and am not high maintenance. So Ha! Being a chickgeek STILL ROCKS
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned for no pics


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

poontab said:


> Banned for no pics

Click to collapse



Banned.
Here....is a pic. 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## poontab (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned.
> Here....is a pic.
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not what I wanted


----------



## blandino123 (May 24, 2011)

poontab said:


> Banned because that's not what I wanted

Click to collapse



banned for making his argument invalid


----------



## tw33 (May 24, 2011)

> > Banned because that's not what I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned because someone else told me to

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

tw33 said:


> Banned because someone else told me to
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to the birdie


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for listening to the birdie

Click to collapse



banned for not listening to the birdie


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not listening to the birdie

Click to collapse



Banned because I was just rebecca black'd and rickroll'd on facebook   xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was just rebecca black'd and rickroll'd on facebook   xD

Click to collapse



banned for getting rickrolled and rebecca blacked at the same time 

Also banned cause you just got Trolololollol TOO!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting rickrolled and rebecca blacked at the same time
> 
> Also banned cause you just got Trolololollol TOO!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling me, that's what I did to the dude.

Double banned because I justin beiber'd him xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trolling me, that's what I did to the dude.
> 
> Double banned because I justin beiber'd him xD

Click to collapse



lmao justin beibered!!! 


Oh btw here you just got caked :


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> lmao justin beibered!!!
> 
> 
> Oh btw here you just got caked :

Click to collapse



WTF is wrong with people ban, dont they know that the cake is a lie


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF is wrong with people ban, dont they know that the cake is a lie

Click to collapse



banned for banning and the hooker/stripper in the video doesnt care if the cake is a lie as im sure shes had nastier things in her mouth


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for banning and the hooker/stripper in the video doesnt care if the cake is a lie as im sure shes had nastier things in her mouth

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that way. perv


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that way. perv

Click to collapse



banned cause she looks like a hooker/stripper and thats what they do


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause she looks like a hooker/stripper and thats what they do

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a crush on her, ADMIT IT!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have a crush on her, ADMIT IT!!

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont like cartoon animated people


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i dont like cartoon animated people

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't hate without loving first


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

Banned Cause With all below you just got Bieber,Caked,Trololo,Rebecca Blacked and a random funny justin beiber cartoon.


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned Cause With all below you just got Bieber,Caked,Trololo,Rebecca Blacked and a random funny justin beiber cartoon.

Click to collapse



Banned because I love rebecca black


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I love rebecca black

Click to collapse




banned cause she is horrible and everyone else hates her


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause she is horrible and everyone else hates her

Click to collapse



Banned because she's my crush <3


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because she's my crush <3

Click to collapse



banned cause shes 14 and you are???


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause shes 14 and you are???

Click to collapse



banned because I'm 19 and







I lied


----------



## jadden (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I'm 19 and
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cus im wathcin south park and u distracted me from a funny part


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

jadden said:


> banned cus im wathcin south park and u distracted me from a funny part

Click to collapse



banned for getting distracted regarding dumb bans south park should distract you away from this forum and not the other way around


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting distracted regarding dumb bans south park should distract you away from this forum and not the other way around

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT LIKING SOUTH PARK! What's wrong with you? 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for NOT LIKING SOUTH PARK! What's wrong with you?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking rebecca black, what's wrong with you?


----------



## jadden (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting distracted regarding dumb bans south park should distract you away from this forum and not the other way around

Click to collapse



Banned for getting mad at wht I like man dude I like wht I like u cant change tht I dont go around tryin 2 change wht u like,huh its the other way around

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 24, 2011)

jadden said:


> Banned for getting mad at wht I like man dude I like wht I like u cant change tht I dont go around tryin 2 change wht u like,huh its the other way around
> Banned for being naive.  Premium App

Click to collapse





Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 24, 2011)

BAN DELAY 

Sent FROM THE PAST.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for posting your banned in the persons post that you quoted 


Double banned for banning in 2 separate post right after each other


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

Banned for using to much s


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

Banned cause i only used 3  's


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i only used 3  's

Click to collapse



Banned because you <3 rebecca black


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you <3 rebecca black

Click to collapse



banned cause i do not  and you do


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i do not  and you do

Click to collapse



Banned because I do not, I was trolling


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I do not, I was trolling

Click to collapse



banned for trolling


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for trolling

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for trolling


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning me for trolling

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting trolling

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned for admitting trolling
> 
> Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a  emote after the word trolling


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 24, 2011)

BILLY GOAT GRUFF BAN!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> BILLY GOAT GRUFF BAN!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting GOATS on a Tech forum.  

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for promoting GOATS on a Tech forum.
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh ban
for promoting birds  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh ban
> for promoting birds
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for feeding the troll


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for feeding the troll

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing it

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## ummkiper (May 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for not doing it
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to do it.

Sent from my VM670 using XDA App


----------



## JasoX (May 25, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for wanting to do it.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing it whilst wanting to do it and without any explanation why he did not do it and still wanted to do it.....


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

Banned for eatin my apple!

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 25, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned for eatin my apple!
> 
> Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR ALMOST 500 POSTS IN LESS THAN A MONTH


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> BANNED FOR ALMOST 500 POSTS IN LESS THAN A MONTH

Click to collapse



Should I ban you for the same reason? Banned because I'm bored seing you around the ban thread! 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Should I ban you for the same reason? Banned because I'm bored seing you around the ban thread!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



LOL XDA GETS ME THROUGH 12 HOUR SHIFTS IN FRONT OF THIS DAMN COMP LOL! BANNED FOR BANNING ME


----------



## JasoX (May 25, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> LOL XDA GETS ME THROUGH 12 HOUR SHIFTS IN FRONT OF THIS DAMN COMP LOL! BANNED FOR BANNING ME

Click to collapse



Banned for using capital letters, cursing at his poor computer AND for browsing XDA at work.


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

JasoX said:


> Banned for using capital letters, cursing at his poor computer AND for browsing XDA at work.

Click to collapse



Banned for being hypocrite 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## obsidianchao (May 25, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned for being hypocrite
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a hypocrite.


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not being a hypocrite.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling people to become hypocrites


----------



## funnymoney (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling people to become hypocrites

Click to collapse



Banned for watching nyan-cat


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

funnymoney said:


> Banned for watching nyan-cat

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody loves the nyan cat


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everybody loves the nyan cat

Click to collapse



nyan cat ban!


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> nyan cat ban!

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't stop laughing at the nyan floyd 
and now this xD


----------



## JasoX (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't stop laughing at the nyan floyd
> and now this xD

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaing what the heck a nyan-cat is..


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

JasoX said:


> Banned for not explaing what the heck a nyan-cat is..

Click to collapse



Banned for not visiting http://nyan.cat


----------



## ejyoungr (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not visiting http://nyan.cat

Click to collapse



Banned for introducing me to a Rainbow fart.


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

ejyoungr said:


> Banned for introducing me to a Rainbow fart.

Click to collapse



Banned for farting rainbows


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for farting rainbows

Click to collapse



Banned cuz that damn cat haz gotz ta GO! (NOW!) 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz that damn cat haz gotz ta GO! (NOW!)
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont think its going anywhere


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i dont think its going anywhere

Click to collapse



Banned for establishing that that was already known 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for establishing that that was already known
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause i was just telling babydoll that 
Double banned cause your a banana


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i was just telling babydoll that
> Double banned cause your a banana

Click to collapse



Banned because that may be, but at least I'm not a communist like you...

Double banned because you can't prove me wrong. Do it. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that may be, but at least I'm not a communist like you...
> 
> Double banned because you can't prove me wrong. Do it.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause you have no proof im a communist


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you have no proof im a communist

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I need proof, I'm a banana. I have no reason to lie 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking I need proof, I'm a banana. I have no reason to lie
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause bananas have all the reason to lie


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause bananas have all the reason to lie

Click to collapse



Banned because I never mentioned anything about world domination, yet. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never mentioned anything about world domination, yet.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause this is coming from the don of the banana mafia


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause this is coming from the don of the banana mafia

Click to collapse



Banned because...you speak too much, we must eliminate you. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because...you speak too much, we must eliminate you.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause no.......... im bringing in profit selling hookahs and drugs as im the hookah king


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause no.......... im bringing in profit selling hookahs and drugs as im the hookah king

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't need you, we can rake profits in without you.  Told.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we don't need you, we can rake profits in without you.  Told.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause im tired of arguing over fake profits


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im tired of arguing over fake profits

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing PROFITS into the equation.... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for bringing PROFITS into the equation....
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



banned cause you were excited that my packages are coming tommorrow


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you were excited that my packages are coming tommorrow

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I never said I wasn't...I'm happy when my friends are happy  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I never said I wasn't...I'm happy when my friends are happy
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



banned for being so kind


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being so kind

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not so kind, and proud if it! 

I believe that kindness is a good thing but it's not necessary to be kind all of the time like BD. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not so kind, and proud if it!
> 
> I believe that kindness is a good thing but it's not necessary to be kind all of the time like BD.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause i know you arent, but BD is


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i know you arent, but BD is

Click to collapse



Banned because we already established this! If you keep establishing the same fact upon itself it will collapse onto the park...children play there! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we already established this! If you keep establishing the same fact upon itself it will collapse onto the park...children play there!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont care about banning any more today its boring me *Yawn*


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i dont care about banning any more today its boring me *Yawn*

Click to collapse



Banned for being BORED by BANNING!!! It's your duty as a Mafia member to ban all the time, every time!! 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being BORED by BANNING!!! It's your duty as a Mafia member to ban all the time, every time!!
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned for getting angry, relax girl


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for getting angry, relax girl

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me too relax 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for telling me too relax
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned for distracting me while I should be responsible instead of procrastinating like I've been doing this entire week....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for distracting me while I should be responsible instead of procrastinating like I've been doing this entire week....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for procasterbation

Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for procasterbation
> 
> Sent from my OMFGB powered hTc Incredible.

Click to collapse



Banned because out of 7 pages I have 1 more to go but realistically I'll probably do 2-3 more 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Hamsn (May 26, 2011)

Banned for the Location Buffalo.


----------



## twitch351 (May 26, 2011)

Hamsn said:


> Banned for the Location Buffalo.

Click to collapse



Banned because my essay, is complete.  Procrastination ftw! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 26, 2011)

Banned for FTW you missed.


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for FTW you missed.

Click to collapse



Banned for losing this game


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for losing this game

Click to collapse



banned cause lately ive been a shopoholic with mysterious money that i dont have  

lmao


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause lately ive been a shopoholic with mysterious money that i dont have
> 
> lmao

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll pay it in the end


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you'll pay it in the end

Click to collapse



Banned cause im paying monthly


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im paying monthly

Click to collapse



Banned cuz of the interest piling up 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz of the interest piling up
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned for piling interesting stuff


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz of the interest piling up
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



banned cause i pay off my credit card every month.

as for the best buy card i have no interest for 2 years so im interest free


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for piling interesting stuff

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz u need one


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz u need one

Click to collapse



banned cause yes he does he needs to build credit 

Banned cause i cant wait for work to end now to go use my new toy


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause yes he does he needs to build credit
> 
> Banned cause i cant wait for work to end now to go use my new toy

Click to collapse



Banned for being "AT" work...
(I work from home.... Jelly? )  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being "AT" work...
> (I work from home.... Jelly? )
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



very!!!! I want to stream my computer to my tv NOW!!! 

Banned for reason above


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being "AT" work...
> (I work from home.... Jelly? )
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned because somewhere in the interwebz I had found a funny picture with some parakeets , but i can't find it now....
Double ban because you don't reply on my pms  (want an ip ban?  XD)

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because somewhere in the interwebz I had found a funny picture with some parakeets , but i can't find it now....
> Double ban because you don't reply on my pms  (want an ip ban?  XD)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I misread that as P.M.S


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because somewhere in the interwebz I had found a funny picture with some parakeets , but i can't find it now....
> Double ban because you don't reply on my pms  (want an ip ban?  XD)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I DID reply to ur pm! 


Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I misread that as P.M.S

Click to collapse



Banned because pms stands for PersonalMessageS 

What's P.M.S ?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I misread that as P.M.S

Click to collapse



Banned Cause i read that too


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I misread that as P.M.S

Click to collapse



Oh... Banned fer thinking about "girl" stuff....  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because pms stands for PersonalMessageS
> 
> What's P.M.S ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because you should google it


----------



## dexter93 (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I DID reply to ur pm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



BANNED cause ot wasn't only one XD... There are more! Check your inbox 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> BANNED cause ot wasn't only one XD... There are more! Check your inbox
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I answered ALL OF THEM!!! (pipsqueak wants to join too... She wants to be the official mafia.... Pretzel thrower.... :/

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I answered ALL OF THEM!!! (pipsqueak wants to join too... She wants to be the official mafia.... Pretzel thrower.... :/
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned cause she should be allowed

Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause she should be allowed
> 
> Cm7,OMFGB, or stock. Invisibleks latest

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not you who decide


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not you who decide

Click to collapse



banned cause it not you either ur just the organizer of the ranks


----------



## dexter93 (May 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it not you either ur just the organizer of the ranks

Click to collapse



Banned because the consigliere is the advisor of the Don 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because the consigliere is the advisor of the Don
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right 
however the don is bananas by nature so I don't have anything in my power


----------



## dexter93 (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're right
> however the don is bananas by nature so I don't have anything in my power

Click to collapse



Banned for being powerless any progress on the redirect script?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being powerless any progress on the redirect script?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



lol I forgot about it 
Banned for making me fail to remember


----------



## dexter93 (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol I forgot about it
> Banned for making me fail to remember

Click to collapse



Banned because two days now the forum is dead  we should fix the bugs and increase traffic....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because two days now the forum is dead  we should fix the bugs and increase traffic....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because that's max problem


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because two days now the forum is dead  we should fix the bugs and increase traffic....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned cause im leaving to go home soon and im going to be off xda for the night


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im leaving to go home soon and im going to be off xda for the night

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll be on xxxda , them and their big mouth


----------



## twitch351 (May 27, 2011)

10 chars more


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you'll be on xxxda , them and their big mouth

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you won't let Pipsqueak join da Mafia and She is going to bite you!

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you won't let Pipsqueak join da Mafia and She is going to bite you!
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned because I can make her sleep with the fishes


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can make her sleep with the fishes

Click to collapse



Banned cuz No... you can't. Pipsqueak is indestructible!

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz No... you can't. Pipsqueak is indestructible!
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned because then she'll sleep with the sharks


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because then she'll sleep with the sharks

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Pipsqueak ain't afraid of no puny shark!

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## Smartenup (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz Pipsqueak ain't afraid of no puny shark!
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Banned because she should be afraid

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because she should be afraid
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



long time no see ban


----------



## Smartenup (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> long time no see ban

Click to collapse



life keeps getting in the way ban!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> life keeps getting in the way ban!

Click to collapse



banned bcuz its friday yeah!


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> banned bcuz its friday yeah!

Click to collapse



Banned cause i hate ricers

Fcuk apple


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i hate ricers
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Banned for racism


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for racism

Click to collapse



Banned cuz this time I'm ABSOLUTELY SURE my brain is gonna 'splode....

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz this time I'm ABSOLUTELY SURE my brain is gonna 'splode....
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned because your brain is playing tricks on you


----------



## sepherian (May 28, 2011)

Banned because hes playing tricks on his brain

Sent from my captivate flying firefly!


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

sepherian said:


> Banned because hes playing tricks on his brain
> 
> Sent from my captivate flying firefly!

Click to collapse



Banned because he's a she


----------



## kboeckx (May 28, 2011)

Banned with your tones in your nose


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

kboeckx said:


> Banned with your tones in your nose

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned for being a noob.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i hav a cold


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz i hav a cold

Click to collapse



Banned for moaning about it. Be a man and suck it up.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## kamzata (May 28, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned for moaning about it. Be a man and suck it up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause I'm boring


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

kamzata said:


> Banned 'cause I'm boring

Click to collapse



banned for only 11 posts


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> banned for only 11 posts

Click to collapse



Banned for not having 1000 posts. NOOB! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Banned for not having 1000 posts. NOOB!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned bcuz im almost ther =P


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> banned bcuz im almost ther =P

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll never be there


----------



## mallen462 (May 28, 2011)

Your all banned because this thread will never die 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Your all banned because this thread will never die
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar creeps me out


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your avatar creeps me out

Click to collapse



Banned for being afraid of an Avatar.... When you should be afraid of........... This! 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being afraid of an Avatar.... When you should be afraid of........... This!
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't comment on that because I don't want to be mean


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't comment on that because I don't want to be mean

Click to collapse



Banned because you know you are very scared of Her.... She bites! 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you know you are very scared of Her.... She bites!
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Banned because *struggling* mussst not  bee meaannn *struggling*


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being afraid of an Avatar.... When you should be afraid of........... This!
> Ain't skeered. Tweety banned.
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse





I did I did taw a putty tat......


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> I did I did taw a putty tat......

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting Tweety


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 29, 2011)

Banned for cuteness theft. I just stole this......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my hare hole....(;


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for cuteness theft. I just stole this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself?


----------



## rejectedkid (May 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for banning yourself?

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing someone of banning themself 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

rejectedkid said:


> Banned for accusing someone of banning themself
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being the ban judge, who gave you the authority? Nobody! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sniperkill (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being the ban judge, who gave you the authority? Nobody!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a small penls, hahaha...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

sniperkill said:


> Banned because you have a small penls, hahaha...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm pretty sure I didn't show you my junk, and ontop of that....why would you look? Unless....? 







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Snuggl3s (May 29, 2011)

sniperkill said:


> Banned because you have a small penls, hahaha...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not being creative. Small penis ban? Cool story bro. Its not like it hasn't been said on this thread 1000000000 times -__-   no ban for twitchy banana cause he's still going strong after all these months lol


Sent from Snugs HTC Glacier using xda PREMIUM APP?! yea I donated you wannna fight about it? =)


----------



## rejectedkid (May 29, 2011)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for not being creative. Small penis ban? Cool story bro. Its not like it hasn't been said on this thread 1000000000 times -__-   no ban for twitchy banana cause he's still going strong after all these months lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Snugs HTC Glacier using xda PREMIUM APP?! yea I donated you wannna fight about it? =)

Click to collapse



Insta ban for dissin that poor fool whom lacks an imagination and likes staring at some other dudes junk

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## jhowrey117 (May 29, 2011)

Banned for using big words

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

jhowrey117 said:


> Banned for using big words
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not expanding your vocabulary to include a myriad of new ways to express yourself.

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## mallen462 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not expanding your vocabulary to include a myriad of new ways to express yourself.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be a intellectual


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for trying to be a intellectual
> 
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for critizing me for wanting to have a better vocabulary.

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## rejectedkid (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for critizing me for wanting to have a better vocabulary.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to handle constructive criticism.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

rejectedkid said:


> Banned for not being able to handle constructive criticism.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for constructively criticizing


----------



## SuperDeform (May 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for constructively criticizing

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i hav a headache


----------



## leezrd (May 29, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz i hav a headache

Click to collapse



Banned for costing me $4.99	for aspirin

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 29, 2011)

leezrd said:


> Banned for costing me $4.99	for aspirin
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz u paid for it


----------



## leezrd (May 29, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz u paid for it

Click to collapse



Banned because I paid for it with money I stole from you... Wait...wait...say it...banned for stealling?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

leezrd said:


> Banned because I paid for it with money I stole from you... Wait...wait...say it...banned for stealling?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fail


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 29, 2011)

Magnanimity BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my Thesaurus.


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Magnanimity BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Thesaurus.

Click to collapse



Banned for using too many !'s


----------



## Zhoramsdn (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using too many !'s

Click to collapse




Ban for banning husam666


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Zhoramsdn said:


> Ban for banning husam666

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not ban myself


----------



## Zhoramsdn (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I did not ban myself

Click to collapse



Ban husam666 for banning Ryno_666


----------



## rejectedkid (May 29, 2011)

Zhoramsdn said:


> Ban husam666 for banning Ryno_666

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you have the authority to ban someone!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zhoramsdn (May 29, 2011)

rejectedkid said:


> Banned for thinking you have the authority to ban someone!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



rejectedkid banned for being already rejected


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Zhoramsdn said:


> rejectedkid banned for being already rejected

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll never reach 6000 post


----------



## rejectedkid (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you'll never reach 6000 post

Click to collapse



Banned for super trolling the forum inorder to reach 6000 posts!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

rejectedkid said:


> Banned for super trolling the forum inorder to reach 6000 posts!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody likes you


----------



## rejectedkid (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nobody likes you

Click to collapse



Banned because your festering childhood insecurities created an adult-size drama queen 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 29, 2011)

rejectedkid said:


> Banned because your festering childhood insecurities created an adult-size drama queen
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i dnt understand


----------



## jshealton (May 29, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Banned bcuz i dnt understand

Click to collapse



Banned because they refused to spell out because.

Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using XDA App


----------



## rejectedkid (May 29, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned because they refused to spell out because.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because these comments are making me laugh so hard my sides are going to explode

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned because they refused to spell out because.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you should edit your previous statement, because it confused me  make more sense dammit!

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should edit your previous statement, because it confused me :eel: make more sense dammit!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for over analyzing



Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for over analyzing
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being complacent with not knowing, or caring....read a book!

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being complacent with not knowing, or caring....read a book!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause im at a lake, with great service. 

Fcuk apple


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause im at a lake, with great service.
> 
> Fcuk apple

Click to collapse



Banned because you're on a boat! Take a good hard look at the motherf*ucking boat!!

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're on a boat! Take a good hard look at the motherf*ucking boat!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for giving up on your Nexus S and going with a G2.

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for giving up on your Nexus S and going with a G2.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't fix it  And I don't want to wake up one morning with no service and a waste of a phone. Don't judge me.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I can't fix it  And I don't want to wake up one morning with no service and a waste of a phone. Don't judge me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you aren't being judged. 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you aren't being judged.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm sad that I have to lose my phone. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Davixxa (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned cuz I'm sad that I have to lose my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned Because ... GLaDOS: Hello and agian welcome to the Aperture Science Aided Enrichment Center. WTF


----------



## twitch351 (May 29, 2011)

ServerBoost100 said:


> Banned Because ... GLaDOS: Hello and agian welcome to the Aperture Science Aided Enrichment Center. WTF

Click to collapse



Banned because I loved playing portal 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Davixxa (May 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I loved playing portal
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned Because i dont have it


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

ServerBoost100 said:


> Banned Because i dont have it

Click to collapse



Banned because portal is a lie


----------



## cscimmia (May 29, 2011)

ban the ten count for dev forums


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because portal is a lie

Click to collapse



I'M STILL ALIVE ban......

Sent from my cube


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> I'M STILL ALIVE ban......
> 
> Sent from my cube

Click to collapse



Banned because so?


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because so?

Click to collapse



Banned for being flippant.

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being flippant.
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



banned because you reached 2,450 posts 
congrats


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you reached 2,450 posts
> congrats

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you always notice stuff like that and I haz no clue about my own xda account  

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz you always notice stuff like that and I haz no clue about my own xda account
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Banned because there's a dude that I knew stalking me on FB


----------



## mallen462 (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there's a dude that I knew stalking me on FB

Click to collapse



Banned for being stalked on FB?
What the hell...?


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being stalked on FB?
> What the hell...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he's stalking me in real life too


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's stalking me in real life too

Click to collapse



Banned for creepy stuff...I'm scared now!  Pipsqueak! Pipsqueak! Protect me, Pipsqueak! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## rejectedkid (May 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for creepy stuff...I'm scared now!  Pipsqueak! Pipsqueak! Protect me, Pipsqueak!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned because i am the stalker creeping around doing creepy things.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## mallen462 (May 30, 2011)

rejectedkid said:


> Banned because i am the stalker creeping around doing creepy things.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because your a stalker going high tech 


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## Jmatch (May 30, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because your a stalker going high tech
> 
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for judging 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## bjones8515 (May 30, 2011)

Banned for banning for judging

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Jmatch (May 30, 2011)

I ban the maker of this thread for making it on my birthday 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## mallen462 (May 30, 2011)

Jmatch said:


> I ban the maker of this thread for making it on my birthday
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to make this about you


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## xiaogaozi (May 30, 2011)

I ban the XDA member who using iPhone


----------



## mallen462 (May 30, 2011)

xiaogaozi said:


> I ban the XDA member who using iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fanboy

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## nhenson22 (May 30, 2011)

knightrocker said:


> Banned for the funky avatar ...
> 
> 
> Banned for using the word 'funky' .....
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (May 30, 2011)

nhenson22 said:


> Banned for using the word 'funky' .....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I fear to announce that growing stronger is the noobness in this thread


----------



## pianoplayer (May 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I fear to announce that growing stronger is the noobness in this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for talking like Master Yoda you are.


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

pianoplayer said:


> Banned for talking like Master Yoda you are.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a weird looking green sh!t


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a weird looking green sh!t

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking weird green stuff... 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not liking weird green stuff...
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't

Click to collapse



Banned because you do... JUST ADMIT IT! NAO!

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because you do... JUST ADMIT IT! NAO!
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Banned because NO!


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because NO!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz this is funny.... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## mallen462 (May 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz this is funny....
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sense of humor 



Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for having a sense of humor
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because according to your Avatar, So do you


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because according to your Avatar, So do you

Click to collapse



Banned because that's more like a sense of horror
that photo is creepy


----------



## King-Chris111 (May 30, 2011)

Banned because you have too much posts


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

King-Chris111 said:


> Banned because you have too much posts

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous I don't blame you


----------



## dandog96 (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being jealous I don't blame you

Click to collapse



Banned by the KGB for having three sixes in your name

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

dandog96 said:


> Banned by the KGB for having three sixes in your name
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on satan, DW I hate him too


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

dandog96 said:


> Banned by the KGB for having three sixes in your name
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because we> KGB . Ever heard of the mafia?? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because we> KGB . Ever heard of the mafia??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody is from russia so for now KGB> mafia


----------



## jshealton (May 31, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for over analyzing
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for over analyizing someones over analysis.

Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned for over analyizing someones over analysis.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having such a weird little phone, I don't know what to think of it. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

Banned for not knowing what to think about his phone

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 31, 2011)

Banned for not having a chips phone also.

Sent from my htc guacamole.


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for not having a chips phone also.
> 
> Sent from my htc guacamole.

Click to collapse



Banned for eating guacamole


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for eating guacamole

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a HTC tortilla....now bow before!  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 31, 2011)

Banned for not specifying corn our flour.

Sent from my htc queso.


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for not specifying corn our flour.
> 
> Sent from my htc queso.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's neither, it's bean tortilla  Made from beans! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## mallen462 (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's neither, it's bean tortilla  Made from beans!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone that's a Mexican dish 




Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for having a phone that's a Mexican dish
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having mexican fish


----------



## Scabes24 (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having mexican fish

Click to collapse



Banned for being a mexican fish


Sent from my HTC Flyer


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for being a mexican fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer

Click to collapse



banned for banning a mexican fish


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 31, 2011)

Banned for having a flyerand not porting it to my phone

Sent from my htc yo face.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for having a flyerand not porting it to my phone
> 
> Sent from my htc yo face.

Click to collapse



Banned because i binged drank to much this weekend


----------



## PaganAng3l (May 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned because i binged drank to much this weekend

Click to collapse



Banned because memorial day weekend does indeed rock! Especially here in Tampa, Fl! 

Sent from my shiny metal G2 w/ meXdroid V3


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Banned because memorial day weekend does indeed rock! Especially here in Tampa, Fl!
> 
> Sent from my shiny metal G2 w/ meXdroid V3

Click to collapse



Banned because I was born there 

Double banned because I need to go revisit Tampa some time soon...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I was born there
> 
> Double banned because I need to go revisit Tampa some time soon...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned cause i feel physically and emotionally destroyed today


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i feel physically and emotionally destroyed today

Click to collapse



Banned because the amount of sympathy I have for you is so minute that a dust mite couldn't see it.  

Double banned because I lied, I has no sympathy! Mwahahahaha! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not haz sympathy..... heartless 'nana is heartless

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a fruit! You know I has no heart! Learn your fruitnatomy! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (May 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for coming out and admitting you is a fruit...TMI 'nana

Click to collapse



Banned because you want to play me but you know you mad jelly 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you want to play me but you know you mad jelly
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



bananaboredban


----------



## mallen462 (May 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> bananaboredban

Click to collapse



Banned for creating a new word

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for creating a new word
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for banging animals


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for banging animals

Click to collapse



Banned for wtf?? Banging animals???

Sent from my shiny metal G2 w/ meXdroid V3


----------



## marblecake (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for banging animals

Click to collapse



Banned for emoticon use.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2011)

marblecake said:


> Banned for emoticon use.

Click to collapse



Banned cause your avatars right arm isnt attached to him


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause your avatars right arm isnt attached to him

Click to collapse



Banned because neither his left


----------



## Scabes24 (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because neither his left

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing


Sent from my HTC Flyer


----------



## 4freese (Jun 1, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> BANNED FOR ALMOST 500 POSTS IN LESS THAN A MONTH

Click to collapse



Banned for having enough free time to notice the amount of posts a user has in a certain timeframe. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for noticing
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer

Click to collapse



Banned for not being sharp enough to notice


----------



## il buono (Jun 1, 2011)

I should be banned for just replying to this old thread


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> I should be banned for just replying to this old thread

Click to collapse



Banned because you begged for it  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## pianoplayer (Jun 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you begged for it
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for using an emoticon with a blue face


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 1, 2011)

pianoplayer said:


> Banned for using an emoticon with a blue face

Click to collapse



Banned for your blatant obviousness! I cast ye into the cage of the Captain Obvious! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 1, 2011)

marblecake said:


> Banned for emoticon use.

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my avatar... you bastard!!!


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 1, 2011)

Last Airbender ban

Sent from my Mavs might win tablet.


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Last Airbender ban
> 
> Sent from my Mavs might win tablet.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting in wrong thread your looking for three word story


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 1, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for posting in wrong thread your looking for three word story
> 
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to write an essay.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for knowing of a story telling thread....

Sent from my Htc  evo, thunderbolt, and inspire.....same thang.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 1, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I need to write an essay.

Click to collapse



What is his name? What gang is he a member of? Does he wear a bandana?.......0_o


Sent from my tre six wolfpack of one.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> What is his name? What gang is he a member of? Does he wear a bandana?.......0_o
> 
> 
> Sent from my tre six wolfpack of one.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be smart


----------



## Scabes24 (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to be smart

Click to collapse



Banned because at least he tried.. 


Sent from my HTC Flyer


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because at least he tried..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer

Click to collapse



banned because trying is not enough


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because trying is not enough

Click to collapse



Banned cause im in a very good mood today


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im in a very good mood today

Click to collapse



banned because im gonna ruin that for you

jk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im gonna ruin that for you
> 
> jk

Click to collapse



Banned cause no one can ruin my day today


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

banned because what?
your wife left you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because what?
> your wife left you?

Click to collapse



Banned cause i dont have a wife


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i dont have a wife

Click to collapse



banned living with your mum


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned living with your mum

Click to collapse



Banned cause i live with my GF


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i live with my GF

Click to collapse



Banned cause I live there too!

Sent from your moms house


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 2, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned cause I live there too!
> 
> Sent from your moms house

Click to collapse



Banned casue you live where???


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned casue you live where???

Click to collapse



Banned because she's cheating on you with him


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because she's cheating on you with him

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining .....enabler....

Sent from my HTC shrink


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for explaining .....enabler....
> 
> Sent from my HTC shrink

Click to collapse



Banned because I shrink your shrink with my shrinking device which shrinks objects by massive amounts. 

Recognize my greatness. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I shrink your shrink with my shrinking device which shrinks objects by massive amounts.
> 
> Recognize my greatness.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for having a shrinking device..... you monster !

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for having a shrinking device..... you monster !
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for your monstrous accusations! I'm not the monster here, I don't have verizon  haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your monstrous accusations! I'm not the monster here, I don't have verizon  haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse




Banned because you are a crazy banana monster 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are a crazy banana monster
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because his manhood shrank


----------



## bbctum (Jun 2, 2011)

SamVib said:


> I ban you for having a scary clown as your avatar. I blame YOU for my nightmares!
> 
> This message is brought to you by my Samsung Vibrant, using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



BAN BAN ha ha ha ! ! !


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 2, 2011)

bbctum said:


> http://media.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Click to collapse



Banned for the smilie ban

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the smilie ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll never reach 100 thanks


----------



## webstar1 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you'll never reach 100 thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because your insulting people the amount of thanks they have when I have 4x more than u 

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

webstar1 said:


> Banned because your insulting people the amount of thanks they have when I have 4x more
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because it's not 4x 
it's 3.920353982300885x 

FAIL


----------



## webstar1 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's not 4x
> it's 3.920353982300885x
> 
> FAIL

Click to collapse



Banned because I rounded it up and cba to write that number on my optimus 2x

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

webstar1 said:


> Banned because I rounded it up and cba to write that number on my optimus 2x
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have 2.948885976408912x your post count


----------



## webstar1 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have 2.948885976408912x your post count

Click to collapse



Banned because even tho u have so many posts u have less thanks than me showing u don't contribute much that helps the community . Fail! :L jk
Btw what country u from?

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

webstar1 said:


> Banned because even tho u have so many posts u have less thanks than me showing u don't contribute much that helps the community . Fail! :L jk
> Btw what country u from?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse



from: Jerusalem
In: Amman, Jordan

Banned because I rarely go out of the OT


----------



## webstar1 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> from: Jerusalem
> In: Amman, Jordan
> 
> Banned because I rarely go out of the OT

Click to collapse



Banned because purple drama llama is the OT king!
Plus check ur pm box for something serious

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

webstar1 said:


> Banned because purple drama llama is the OT king!
> Plus check ur pm box for something serious
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he IS


----------



## webstar1 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he IS

Click to collapse



Haha. He is a legend! And ur banned because I have ran out of reasons to ban u. I will not be banning u after this as u keep on somehow get back in and unban urself.

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

webstar1 said:


> Haha. He is a legend! And ur banned because I have ran out of reasons to ban u. I will not be banning u after this as u keep on somehow get back in and unban urself.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because they don't call me the ban master for no reason


----------



## lllboredlll (Jun 2, 2011)

banning myself for actually reading this

Sent from ThunderROM


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

lllboredlll said:


> banning myself for actually reading this
> 
> Sent from ThunderROM

Click to collapse



Banned because it's only one simple rule: ban the person *ABOVE* you  not yourself


----------



## lllboredlll (Jun 2, 2011)

I never follow rules so therefore I ban myself once again 

Sent from ThunderROM


----------



## lllboredlll (Jun 2, 2011)

lllboredlll said:


> I never follow rules so therefore I ban myself once again
> 
> Sent from ThunderROM

Click to collapse




there. you happy I banned that guy 
Sent from ThunderROM


----------



## webstar1 (Jun 2, 2011)

lllboredlll said:


> there. you happy I banned that guy
> Sent from ThunderROM

Click to collapse



Banned because u banned urself which wasn't allowed anyway

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## truckmann (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned because you posted above me.


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2011)

truckmann said:


> Banned because you posted above me.

Click to collapse



banned for being a noob in ot


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

boborone said:


> banned for being a noob in ot

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a noob in OT


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not being a noob in OT

Click to collapse



Banned for pretending to be cool in OT. /buuuuurn


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for pretending to be cool in OT. /buuuuurn

Click to collapse



Banned because the only burn is my sun burn


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you forgot the burn my whip left. HOSNAAAAAAAP CRACKLE POP. OH YEAH.

Click to collapse



banned for saying oh yeah, did someone f*** you?


----------



## rschirin (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for saying oh yeah, did someone f*** you?

Click to collapse



banned because you are so kind that you use the *
 do you want a barbie?


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2011)

rschirin said:


> banned because you are so kind that you use the *
> do you want a barbie?

Click to collapse



Banned because you must also offer her boyfriend GI Joe. But you're excused cause he's in Afghanistan.


----------



## Persona+ (Jun 2, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned because you must also offer her boyfriend GI Joe. But you're excused cause he's in Afghanistan.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you forgot"  the more you know"

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned because you must also offer her boyfriend GI Joe. But you're excused cause he's in Afghanistan.

Click to collapse



WTF: I'm not in Afghanistan 
I'm in Jordan

@the other dude: Banned for not correcting him


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF: I'm not in Afghanistan
> I'm in Jordan
> 
> @the other dude: Banned for not correcting him

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm your father, obey me Husam! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm your father, obey me Husam!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not

Click to collapse



Banned cause you post way more often than me bro! haha


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned cause you post way more often than me bro! haha

Click to collapse



DUH ban!

0char


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> DUH ban!
> 
> 0char

Click to collapse



Condescending ban. Bad Husam!  (not everyone spends every waking moment in OT like we do  )

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## Frosty666 (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned because your name is babydoll  hahaha

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned because your name is babydoll  hahaha
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because there too many users with 666 in their username 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there too many users with 666 in their username
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because ninja bananas and chickgeeks are in the minority here...^unlike what you said.


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because ninja bananas and chickgeeks are in the minority here...^unlike what you said.

Click to collapse



Banned because my ex gf family is originally from Jersey City!


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned because my ex gf family is originally from Jersey City!

Click to collapse



Banned because your ex is from jersey 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because your ex is from jersey
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being his ex


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being his ex

Click to collapse



Banned cause my ex wouldn't take any of this [bleep]


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned cause my ex wouldn't take any of this [bleep]

Click to collapse



banned for talking about ex's


----------



## HerrNieschnell (Jun 3, 2011)

banned for posting today


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 3, 2011)

HerrNieschnell said:


> banned for posting today

Click to collapse



Banned Cause you must watch this: 




Double Banned Cause im starving and i still have 20 min til i eat pizza


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned Cause you must watch this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you always have the same story


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always have the same story

Click to collapse



banned cause im bored at work and double banned cause i dont give a F*ck that i have the same story


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im bored at work and double banned cause i dont give a F*ck that i have the same story

Click to collapse



Banned because if you don't give a f___ you wouldn't have commented on it


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if you don't give a f___ you wouldn't have commented on it

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned a fellow Tucsonan!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned because you banned a fellow Tucsonan!

Click to collapse



banned because so what


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because so what

Click to collapse



Banned for being such a...umm such a evil person. haha


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned for being such a...umm such a evil person. haha

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not evil, I'm good


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not evil, I'm good

Click to collapse



Banned because my momma told me to!

(come on people! when is someone else going to come in and break up this thing between me and husam666?)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned because my momma told me to!
> 
> (come on people! when is someone else going to come in and break up this thing between me and husam666?)

Click to collapse



Banned because it's gonna take from 30mins to 1 Hour


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's gonna take from 30mins to 1 Hour

Click to collapse



Banned cause you seem to have answered with a correct answer...smart a**. haha


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned cause you seem to have answered with a correct answer...smart a**. haha

Click to collapse



Banned because you're both wrong, now get out of my house you two bums! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're both wrong, now get out of my house you two bums!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because neva


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because neva

Click to collapse



Banned because I should've been the one responding to twitch153!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned because I should've been the one responding to twitch153!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're the new ot spammer? Welcome n008. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're the new ot spammer? Welcome n008.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for not having the nerves to write noob


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're the new ot spammer? Welcome n008.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you welcomed me so graciously! (yay haha)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned because you welcomed me so graciously! (yay haha)

Click to collapse



banned for failing


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned because you welcomed me so graciously! (yay haha)

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you special! You still need to get the hello outta my house!  You didn't even take your shoes off at the door! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking you special! You still need to get the hello outta my house!  You didn't even take your shoes off at the door!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause this isnt your house


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking you special! You still need to get the hello outta my house!  You didn't even take your shoes off at the door!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't know I had to follow Japanese customs!


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause this isnt your house

Click to collapse



Banned cause you beat my response to twitch153!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned because I didn't know I had to follow Japanese customs!

Click to collapse



Banned because Japanese food = eel soup, meat spin... in my friends' dictionary


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Japanese food = eel soup, meat spin... in my friends' dictionary

Click to collapse



Banned because....that's just nasty! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....that's just nasty!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't have much for me to ban you on!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....that's just nasty!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because it's tasty


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's tasty

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep skipping eao1991  Be nice to the noob haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you keep skipping eao1991  Be nice to the noob haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because that was unintentional, double banned because he's a slow typer


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because that was unintentional, double banned because he's a slow typer

Click to collapse



Banned for making observations you...you xda stalker! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making observations you...you xda stalker!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for thinking that I stalk men on xda


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for thinking that I stalk men on xda

Click to collapse



Banned because the evidence is clear, don't deny the truth! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the evidence is clear, don't deny the truth!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because your evidence is faulty


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your evidence is faulty

Click to collapse



banned cause my pizza was good and still have plenty for dinner


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause my pizza was good and still have plenty for dinner

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm thinking Arby's...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm thinking Arby's...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for thinking of barbies


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for thinking of barbies

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding mad stupid. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for sounding mad stupid.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for raping your sisters' barby dolls


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for raping your sisters' barby dolls

Click to collapse



Banned for being raped by your sister's barbie dolls.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for being raped by your sister's barbie dolls.

Click to collapse



Banned because I haz no sister


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I haz no sister

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a sister to pick on


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned for not having a sister to pick on

Click to collapse



Banned because I have 3 brothers to sh!t on


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have 3 brothers to sh!t on

Click to collapse



Banned because you sh!t on your hermanos!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned because you sh!t on your hermanos!

Click to collapse



Banned because...well, family......can't bury 'em in a ditch in the backyard... ....Can't live without 'em


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because...well, family......can't bury 'em in a ditch in the backyard... ....Can't live without 'em

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't bury your family in a ditch in the backyard.


----------



## olliedroid (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you can't bury your family in a ditch in the backyard.

Click to collapse



Banned for negativity.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

olliedroid said:


> Banned for negativity.

Click to collapse



Banned for having the word "droid" in your name


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for having the word "droid" in your name

Click to collapse



Banned because my friend also has droid in his xda name!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned because my friend also has droid in his xda name!

Click to collapse



Banned for having letters and numbers in your xda name that do not spell ANYTHING!   

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having letters and numbers in your xda name that do not spell ANYTHING!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the thread where he posted that his username was his initials and birth year!


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not reading the thread where he posted that his username was his initials and birth year!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a picture of yourself as you profile pic 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## lllboredlll (Jun 4, 2011)

PhxkinMassacre said:


> Banned for having a picture of yourself as you profile pic
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cuz it just seems like the right thing to do

Sent from ThunderROM


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 4, 2011)

lllboredlll said:


> banned cuz it just seems like the right thing to do
> 
> Sent from ThunderROM

Click to collapse



Banned because your bored and not entertained haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## olliedroid (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for not removing the auto-sig from whatever you're using.  Blech.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 4, 2011)

olliedroid said:


> Banned for not removing the auto-sig from whatever you're using.  Blech.

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe he's proud of it


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 4, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because maybe he's proud of it

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a signature .....what's wrong with u


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 4, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not having a signature .....what's wrong with u
> 
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not having xda premium app 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

PhxkinMassacre said:


> Banned for not having xda premium app
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for paying for apps, ever heard of piracy?


----------



## lllboredlll (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for paying for apps, ever heard of piracy?

Click to collapse



banned for being a butt pirate 

Sent from ThunderROM


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

lllboredlll said:


> banned for being a butt pirate
> 
> Sent from ThunderROM

Click to collapse



Banned for being stuck in the butt of the pirate


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being stuck in the butt of the pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing a butt pirates booty

Sent from my poop deck hmmmm


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for stealing a butt pirates booty
> 
> Sent from my poop deck hmmmm

Click to collapse



Banned for alliteration


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for alliteration

Click to collapse



Banned for using an educated person's word!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned for using an educated person's word!

Click to collapse



Banned for not needing education you ignorant piece of shiz


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not needing education you ignorant piece of shiz

Click to collapse



Banned for a false statement! Current University of Arizona undergrad you arse!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned for a false statement! Current University of Arizona undergrad you arse!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're probably studying something that is not science (physics biology chemistry...) related


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're probably studying something that is not science (physics biology chemistry...) related

Click to collapse



Banned for another false statement! Major in Civil Engineering with a Math minor!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned for another false statement! Major in Civil Engineering with a Math minor!

Click to collapse



banned for being a math geek


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being a math geek

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of a passion of mine!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned for making fun of a passion of mine!

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate math, calculus and such crap, it's so illogical and stupid


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I hate math, calculus and such crap, it's so illogical and stupid

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing 2+2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not knowing 2+2

Click to collapse



banned because 2+2= 010+010=100


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because 2+2= 010+010=100

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to be at work in half an hour


----------



## Cryous (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I have to be at work in half an hour

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you work today

Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because without trigonomotry there would be no light

Sent from the darkside


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned because without trigonomotry there would be no light
> 
> Sent from the darkside

Click to collapse



banned because you need to apply for lobotomy


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you need to apply for lobotomy

Click to collapse



Banned because that procedure left Rosemary Kennedy permanently incapacitated?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned because that procedure left Rosemary Kennedy permanently incapacitated?

Click to collapse



Banned because that was the ORD cure, but I dont know who that is


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that was the ORD cure, but I dont know who that is

Click to collapse



Banned cause you didn't know she was part of a famous American family! (Understandable though haha. If you know some American history she was related to President John F Kennedy)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned cause you didn't know she was part of a famous American family! (Understandable though haha. If you know some American history she was related to President John F Kennedy)

Click to collapse



banned because everybody know JFK


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because everybody know JFK

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't expect you to say that! (someone ban me for being an idiot)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned because I didn't expect you to say that! (someone ban me for being an idiot)

Click to collapse



Banned not for being an idiot


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned not for being an idiot

Click to collapse



Banned cause you defied me


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned cause you defied me

Click to collapse



Banned because you like Rammstein

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

PhxkinMassacre said:


> Banned because you like Rammstein
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cause it appears like you don't like Rammstein


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned cause it appears like you don't like Rammstein

Click to collapse



Banned because I like Rammstein, they is cool. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I like Rammstein, they is cool.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned cause they piss me off. Whitechapel punches them in the throat.

Fcuk Apple


----------



## il buono (Jun 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause they piss me off. Whitechapel punches them in the throat.
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Banned cause they don't...though some whitechapel songs are cool


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 5, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned cause they don't...though some whitechapel songs are cool

Click to collapse



Banned for liking whitechapel....who??

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 5, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for liking whitechapel....who??
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not like whitechapel


----------



## bartoloandre98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because u got an

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 5, 2011)

bartoloandre98 said:


> Banned because u got an
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned! Welcome in ot noob 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned! Welcome in ot noob
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for welcoming noobs


----------



## kutysam (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned for being banned


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2011)

kutysam said:


> Banned for being banned

Click to collapse



Banned for being lame


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being lame

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on folks with disabilities!

I haz Gingeritis!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for picking on folks with disabilities!
> 
> I haz Gingeritis!

Click to collapse



Banned for having diseases, you shouldn't be banning! That's dangerous and could cause the virus to spread! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Persona+ (Jun 5, 2011)

BANNED for use in future cakes

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 5, 2011)

Persona+ said:


> BANNED for use in future cakes
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting the opportunity for a wonderful performance of "Peanut Butta Jelly Time" by tossing him in a cake!

I haz Gingeritis!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 5, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for wasting the opportunity for a wonderful performance of "Peanut Butta Jelly Time" by tossing him in a cake!
> 
> I haz Gingeritis!

Click to collapse



Banned for having Gineritis


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for having Gineritis

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to spell Gingeritis when its right in front of you!

I haz Gingeritis!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 5, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not knowing how to spell Gingeritis when its right in front of you!
> 
> I haz Gingeritis!

Click to collapse



Banned because I accidentally forgot the g in Gingeritis


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I accidentally forgot the g in Gingeritis

Click to collapse



Banned because I figured that but, needed a reason to ban you.  Double banned for forgetting the "G" in Gingeritis! 

Edit: Someone should probably ban me for earning "Senior Member" status in a freakin banning thread! Lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I figured that but, needed a reason to ban you.  Double banned for forgetting the "G" in Gingeritis!
> 
> Edit: Someone should probably ban me for earning "Senior Member" status in a freakin banning thread! Lol

Click to collapse



Banned for discrediting where you earn your title of senior member from. 

If you're ashamed to have it then give it back haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for discrediting where you earn your title of senior member from.
> 
> If you're ashamed to have it then give it back haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



My most humble apologies, oh wise and exalted bug-eyed banana. But you're still banned for even THINKING I may give up my senior member status! It's MINE! All MINE! Muhuwahahaha!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 5, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> My most humble apologies, oh wise and exalted bug-eyed banana. But you're still banned for even THINKING I may give up my senior member status! It's MINE! All MINE! Muhuwahahaha!

Click to collapse



Banned for gloating about senior status


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for gloating about senior status

Click to collapse



Banned because it's something to gloat about to those that aren't senior members. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's something to gloat about to those that aren't senior members.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I guess you're right.  NANANANA boo boo


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I guess you're right.  NANANANA boo boo

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting the new senior member say "NANANANA BOO BOO" since he has earned that right. 

I haz Gingeritis!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not letting the new senior member say "NANANANA BOO BOO" since he has earned that right.
> 
> I haz Gingeritis!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a senior member of XDA. You get discounts, old man?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being a senior member of XDA. You get discounts, old man?

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be talking, you're like 995 posts old haha


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't be talking, you're like 995 posts old haha

Click to collapse



Banned because when I read this post he actually had 994 posts.


----------



## AngelosDracul (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned because gang signs are not for hackers.... 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

AngelosDracul said:


> Banned because gang signs are not for hackers....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cause hackers aren't necessarily your daily nerds who enjoy anime


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned cause hackers aren't necessarily your daily nerds who enjoy anime

Click to collapse



Banned because....Who said anything about anime lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because....Who said anything about anime lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I like anime, don't judge.


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I like anime, don't judge.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you proved a point I tried making  (It's all cool though)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned cause you proved a point I tried making  (It's all cool though)

Click to collapse



Banned because I also like a lot more than that though, I haven't watched any anime for months  

Double banned for trying to stereotype the common nerd 

EDIT: Which I am not, I'm a geek.  (I actually have a bangin' girlfriend )


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I also like a lot more than that though, I haven't watched any anime for months
> 
> Double banned for trying to stereotype the common geek

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't say anything bad about anime.  I'm actually watching DBZ as we speak lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I didn't say anything bad about anime.  I'm actually watching DBZ as we speak lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I loved watching DBZ when I was younger 

Double banned because I wasn't talking about you


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I loved watching DBZ when I was younger
> 
> Double banned because I wasn't talking about you

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning me.  I miss read lol whoopsie


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for double banning me.  I miss read lol whoopsie

Click to collapse



banned for misreading and misspelling the word (DBZ is cool though)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> banned for misreading and misspelling the word (DBZ is cool though)

Click to collapse



Banned. Misreading and misspelling are half the fun in the banning thread...FYI I have earned my Senior Member status EXCLUSIVELY in OT and a gooooood half of it in this here thread.... 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## dozer13 (Jun 6, 2011)

i ban myself from having 3 posts now i got 4


----------



## bountyhunter644 (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned cause you have 9, AND cause I only have 2 and I joined 2 1/2 years ago


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

bountyhunter644 said:


> Banned cause you have 9, AND cause I only have 2 and I joined 2 1/2 years ago

Click to collapse



Banned because you should participate more instead of being a forum creeper haha 

Double banned because I like your avatar 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> banned because you should participate more instead of being a forum creeper haha
> 
> double banned because i like your avatar :d
> 
> -remember, android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



triumphant return baaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Mitsuoka123 (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned because you have 999 posts...


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

Mitsuoka123 said:


> Banned because you have 999 posts...

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't think of a better reason to ban someone other than their post count.


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you can't think of a better reason to ban someone other than their post count.

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't banned no one in months 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I haven't banned no one in months
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned from coming back from your banning hiatus to ban me


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

rinzo said:


> banned from coming back from your banning hiatus to ban me

Click to collapse



baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 6, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

Click to collapse



Banned for a obvious ban


----------



## Dirk (Jun 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I haven't banned no one in months
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Me either, so consider yourself well and truly banned.


----------



## Cryous (Jun 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for a obvious ban

Click to collapse



Banned for too many bans

Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 6, 2011)

Cryous said:


> Banned for too many bans
> 
> Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ban from the mighty Cthulhu.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2011)

> > Banned for too many bans
> >
> > Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned form summer school

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## AngelosDracul (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned for dropping out. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to ban using a pic of a wussy boy with an Oedipus complex, unlike the much more impressive Vincent Vega and Jules Winfield shown earlier.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for attempting to ban using a pic of a wussy boy with an Oedipus complex, unlike the much more impressive Vincent Vega and Jules Winfield shown earlier.

Click to collapse



Banned cause i didbt drop out. Just failed

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i didbt drop out. Just failed
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for failing


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i didbt drop out. Just failed
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting the wrong post, Meatwad!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for quoting the wrong post, Meatwad!

Click to collapse



Banned cause i dont give a fu¢#! 

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i dont give a fu¢#!
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause u should


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u should

Click to collapse



Banned because you trippin' he should give any f%ckz because he's not a prostitute! 

Double banned for suggesting that Watt give people sexual favors.

Triple banned because this bus smells so I can only assume it's you....

Quadruple banned because I should be getting my new tpu case today, celebratory ban! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## pauluchin (Jun 6, 2011)

Banned for too many bans


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

pauluchin said:


> Banned for too many bans

Click to collapse



Banned for the weak ban. Plus your user name reminds me of Shamoo. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the weak ban. Plus your user name reminds me of Shamoo.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned casue XDA is being a slow POS


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned casue XDA is being a slow POS

Click to collapse



Banned because I concur! LET US COMPLAIN TO THE FAST FOOD RESTAURANTS ABOUT THIS! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I concur! LET US COMPLAIN TO THE FAST FOOD RESTAURANTS ABOUT THIS!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned cause i started a rant thread 

Check it out and place whatever you wwant there


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i started a rant thread
> 
> Check it out and place whatever you wwant there

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising your thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned for advertising your thread

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me out


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for calling me out

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm having a tough time trying to find the muthaf*cking port number for my ethernet port of my Desktop!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm having a tough time trying to find the muthaf*cking port number for my ethernet port of my Desktop!

Click to collapse



HMMM, What do u need the port number for?

Banned for having diffuculties with a port number.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> HMMM, What do u need the port number for?
> 
> Banned for having diffuculties with a port number.

Click to collapse



I'm in need of the port number for wake on wan, but I'm not sure if I need the Ethernet Port number or the Router Port number....

Banned because my I'm not so sure this work is worth it haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm in need of the port number for wake on wan, but I'm not sure if I need the Ethernet Port number or the Router Port number....
> 
> Banned because my I'm not so sure this work is worth it haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause no work is worth it unless your getting paid good money


----------



## Cryous (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the weak ban. Plus your user name reminds me of Shamoo.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I don't know wtf shamoo is

Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cryous said:


> Banned cuz I don't know wtf shamoo is
> 
> Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing wtf shamoo is... Now shamoo you @as biach 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not knowing wtf shamoo is... Now shamoo you @as biach
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned for hating it when I ban you


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating it when I ban you

Click to collapse



Banned for your sadistic ways, you shouldn't show people that side of you so easily, it's just not good for your personal image 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your sadistic ways, you shouldn't show people that side of you so easily, it's just not good for your personal image
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because banning turns you on

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because banning turns you on
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for being horny


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being horny

Click to collapse



Banned because me love you long time? 

(No homo )

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because me love you long time?
> 
> (No homo )
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for not having sex with me.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not having sex with me.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



banned because bananas are fragile


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because bananas are fragile

Click to collapse



Banned because this **** is bananas b-a-n-a-n-a-s


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because this **** is bananas b-a-n-a-n-a-s

Click to collapse



Banned for using bananas as a four letter word....Just wait til Twitch hears 'bout this.... 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for using bananas as a four letter word....Just wait til Twitch hears 'bout this....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I aint scurred!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I aint scurred!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz "the Don" has his ways of dealing with the likes of you.    

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## SidDark (Jun 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz "the Don" has his ways of dealing with the likes of you.

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive emoticon use

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for excessive emoticon use
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not using any emoticons


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not using any emoticons

Click to collapse



Banned. I AM the emoticon queen.
         

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not using any emoticons

Click to collapse



banned for banning


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for banning

Click to collapse



Brick Ban... Followed by the BanHammer!

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Brick Ban... Followed by the BanHammer!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I like Pulp Fiction


----------



## Smartenup (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I like Pulp Fiction

Click to collapse



Banned because I liked it first!

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because I liked it first!
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to #2


----------



## SidDark (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I have to #2

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't have to. You had a choice.


Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because you didn't have to. You had a choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I never said I did, just that I had to.


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I never said I did, just that I had to.

Click to collapse



lol Banned because you've commented on all the "off-topic" posts


----------



## SidDark (Jun 7, 2011)

de-evolution said:


> lol Banned because you've commented on all the "off-topic" posts

Click to collapse




Banned for not having anything better to do than check 1435 pages of posts to know that. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not having anything better to do than check 1435 pages of posts to know that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



hehe Banned cause, well its too hot outside


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

de-evolution said:


> hehe Banned cause, well its too hot outside

Click to collapse



Banned for living somewhere with a warm climate.


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for living somewhere with a warm climate.

Click to collapse



Banned for living a nice climate area (assuming Elyria is like that)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned for living a nice climate area (assuming Elyria is like that)

Click to collapse



Banned because It's actually really hot here too.


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because It's actually really hot here too.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's hotter/drier here


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned for thinking its hotter than 95 degrees where you are

Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

de-evolution said:


> Banned for throwing up gang signs
> 
> Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm addicted to XDA 0_o


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

de-evolution said:


> Banned for throwing up gang signs
> 
> Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S

Click to collapse



Banned cause that has already been brought up


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned cause that has already been brought up

Click to collapse



Banned for posting at the same time that I did.


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for posting at the same time that I did.

Click to collapse



Banned for being ahead of me for that reply


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because I hate both of you 

Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned for being ahead of me for that reply

Click to collapse



Banned for not being quicker.
SLOWPOKE! 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cause I beat you by a minute! : D

Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

de-evolution said:


> Banned because I hate both of you
> 
> Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hater (oops didn't ban the person above me)


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned cause you three are just as bored as me lol

Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

de-evolution said:


> Banned cause you three are just as bored as me lol
> 
> Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S

Click to collapse



BANNED! Boredom NOT ALLOWED in the banning thread. Thank you.

/NOT the management 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> BANNED! Boredom NOT ALLOWED in the banning thread. Thank you.
> 
> /NOT the management
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned for losing you tin cans and string.


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jun 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> BANNED! Boredom NOT ALLOWED in the banning thread. Thank you.
> 
> /NOT the management
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I got SUPER hammered last night, and still can't remember how I got home 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Banned cuz I got SUPER hammered last night, and still can't remember how I got home
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being roofied.  Hows your butt feel?


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for being roofied.  Hows your butt feel?

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Lolz! No roofies or drugs at all for me thanks. Besides, my girl was looking out for me 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Aiduharan (Jun 7, 2011)

every1 banned for not missing me


----------



## SidDark (Jun 7, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> every1 banned for not missing me

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming i should miss you when i have no idea who you are. ;-)

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for assuming i should miss you when i have no idea who you are. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not being around our off topic forum long enough to know hes the annoying orange.. 

Banned for being new to XDA JK 

Welcome


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for not being around our off topic forum long enough to know hes the annoying orange..
> 
> Banned for being new to XDA JK
> 
> Welcome

Click to collapse



Banned for being an old timer.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for being an old timer.

Click to collapse



Banned for joining in 2011 
 lol


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for joining in 2011
> lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I had an iPhone for three years prior and had no idea of the capabilities of android.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for joining in 2011
> lol

Click to collapse



Banned for banning noobs


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning noobs

Click to collapse



Banned because you made me cry just now.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I had an iPhone for three years prior and had no idea of the capabilities of android.

Click to collapse



Banned cause thats fair, if i was on AT&t i would of got the iphone when it came out too, cause after all it was out first and most reliable, but now android is a win 

Banned for never having windows mobile????


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned for abandoning windows mobile


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for abandoning windows mobile

Click to collapse



banned cause there was no good proccessors that didnt freeze up, on sprint,

Banned cause android is like a cleaned up version of WM


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause there was no good proccessors that didnt freeze up, on sprint,
> 
> Banned cause android is like a cleaned up version of WM

Click to collapse



Banned for using the abbreviation "WM" instead if saying windows mobile 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

PhxkinMassacre said:


> Banned for using the abbreviation "WM" instead if saying windows mobile
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cause you dont understand the time i saved typing "WM" instead of "Windows Mobile"


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause you dont understand the time i saved typing "WM" instead of "Windows Mobile"

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned for being lazy

Click to collapse



Banned for being hyper


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being hyper

Click to collapse



Banned for just assuming I'm hyper (I'm actually lazy right now)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned for just assuming I'm hyper (I'm actually lazy right now)

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him for being lazy when you're actually lazy yourself.


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for banning him for being lazy when you're actually lazy yourself.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I had to read that twice


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Banned cause I had to read that twice

Click to collapse



Banned for having poor reading comprehension. Read some more books! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having poor reading comprehension. Read some more books!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for reading books in the time when computers are dominating


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having poor reading comprehension. Read some more books!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for reading


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reading books in the time when computers are dominating

Click to collapse



Banned for being picky...fine, go read an e-book. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being picky...fine, go read an e-book.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because light coming out of the screen makes my eyes hurt sometimes


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reading books in the time when computers are dominating

Click to collapse



Band for not reading a book 

I's no now hows to  reads point on pretty pictures and click

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Band for not reading a book
> 
> I's no now hows to  reads point on pretty pictures and click
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being late to the party, we sent you a letter but you probably couldn't read it since there were no pretty pictures  jk 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Band for not reading a book
> 
> I's no now hows to  reads point on pretty pictures and click
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I love clicking on pictures.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I love clicking on pictures.

Click to collapse



Banned for watching p0rn too much


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I love clicking on pictures.

Click to collapse



Banned because this **** isn't bananas! 

"I don't know what a holla back girl is, I just know I want her dead." - Brian Griffin.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this **** isn't bananas!
> 
> "I don't know what a holla back girl is, I just know I want her dead." - Brian Griffin.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I heard you were a holla back girl.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I heard you were a holla back girl.

Click to collapse



Banned because I heard your friends say that same thing about your Mom... jk

 I ain't no holla back girl.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I heard your friends say that same thing about your Mom... jk
> 
> I ain't no holla back girl.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you are holla back banana girl.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are holla back banana girl.

Click to collapse



Banned because your comments aren't needed Husam, get back in the kitchen and make me a sandwich! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your comments aren't needed Husam, get back in the kitchen and make me a sandwich!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not your girlfriend


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not your girlfriend

Click to collapse



Banned because you may not be, but you're still my b!tch.  jk you my homie. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Copaco (Jun 7, 2011)

you are banned

Why??? you don't have an ultimate phone


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Copaco said:


> you are banned
> 
> Why??? you don't have an ultimate phone

Click to collapse



Banned because  I am tired


----------



## Copaco (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because  I am tired

Click to collapse



banned because you are to tired


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because  I am tired

Click to collapse



Banned cause the official plants vs zombies is 71mb 

Double banned for it only being available on Amazon Market 

Triple Banned Cause i have the apk and im uploading to my phone and my work computer upload is so slow.

Quadruple Ban Cause I'd Rather Be At Home With Fast Internet & I Wouldnt Be Working Or Waiting


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Copaco said:


> banned because you are to tired

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned me for the same reason I banned you


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause the official plants vs zombies is 71mb
> 
> Double banned for it only being available on Amazon Market
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should've posted that on the rant thread lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you banned me for the same reason I banned you

Click to collapse



Banned For Boring Bans


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you should've posted that on the rant thread lol

Click to collapse



Banned Cause Ill Copy & Paste It There


----------



## Banyon (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you banned me for the same reason I banned you

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm new.  Hi guys!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Banyon said:


> Banned because I'm new.  Hi guys!

Click to collapse



Banned because I just got banned like three times in the past minute. OW


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I just got banned like three times in the past minute. OW

Click to collapse



Banned for getting banned so much.

Double banned cause my upload is still uploading and is at 76 percent.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I just got banned like three times in the past minute. OW

Click to collapse



Banned because you're our banning punching bag 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Copaco (Jun 7, 2011)

you are banned because you are to funny


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

Copaco said:


> you are banned because you are to funny

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me the impression that English is not your native language. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Banyon (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for giving me the impression that English is not your native language.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar gives me the impression you are a banana!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

Banyon said:


> Banned because your avatar gives me the impression you are a banana!

Click to collapse



Banned cause your user names almost looks like banana 

Double Banned Cause Twitch is a banana.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

> > Banned because your avatar gives me the impression you are a banana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned because the song has been played every time someone says something about me being a banana so...:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH5ay10RTGY 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the song has been played every time someone says something about me being a banana so...:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH5ay10RTGY
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because my father is like grandma got facebook song 

and of course he's blocked


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my father is like grandma got facebook song
> 
> and of course he's blocked

Click to collapse



Banned because I never heard that song. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never heard that song.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because now you do


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I never heard that song.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I needed my 600th post before I  had to log out for the night


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I needed my 600th post before I  had to log out for the night

Click to collapse



banned because ur still a noob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because ur still a noob

Click to collapse



Banned Cause You Switched Your Carrior And Location


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned Cause You Switched Your Carrior And Location

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm home now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm home now

Click to collapse



Banned cause im confused do u live in jordon or jerusalem ??


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im confused do u live in jordon or jerusalem ??

Click to collapse



Banned because I study in jordan 
jerusalem is my hometown


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I study in jordan
> jerusalem is my hometown

Click to collapse



Aww so how do u switch carriors so easily?? 


Oh ya banned......


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Aww so how do u switch carriors so easily??
> 
> 
> Oh ya banned......

Click to collapse



change sim card

stupid question ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> change sim card
> 
> stupid question ban

Click to collapse



Banned cause you pay for 2 different services?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause you pay for 2 different services?

Click to collapse



Banned because I found a nice song for some of the trolls here on xda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw1ncADC9KM  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I found a nice song for some of the trolls here on xda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw1ncADC9KM
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned cause im not clicking that cause i believe i already know what that is.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im not clicking that cause i believe i already know what that is.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're wrong, and now fail. GET OUT OF MY HOUSE! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're wrong, and now fail. GET OUT OF MY HOUSE!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because again it's not ur house 

@hooka: I use prepaid, I don't have to pay anything


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because again it's not ur house
> 
> @hooka: I use prepaid, I don't have to pay anything

Click to collapse



Banned because your correct this is my house....now u don't have to go home but u have to get the hell out of here 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## RinZo (Jun 8, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because your correct this is my house....now u don't have to go home but u have to get the hell out of here
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm staying right where I am.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because your correct this is my house....now u don't have to go home but u have to get the hell out of here
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned for the jokes. I don't know what kind of drugs you're on but this is and forever will be the residing place of the banana mafia. I being the don of course means this is MY house.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the jokes. I don't know what kind of drugs you're on but this is and forever will be the residing place of the banana mafia. I being the don of course means this is MY house.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because despite working together great we never talk *sob*

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because despite working together great we never talk *sob*
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because if you want to talk ask Watt or someone in the mafia thread for my number  I don't prefer to give it out but if they trust you to give it to you then I'm fine with that. Just no spam or you will be blacklisted.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## copenhagen (Jun 8, 2011)

banned for finishing both sgu and sga within a week of each other and not spacing them out..............


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 8, 2011)

copenhagen said:


> banned for finishing both sgu and sga within a week of each other and not spacing them out..............

Click to collapse



Banned for making seemingly random comments.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 8, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for making seemingly random comments.

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding the meaning of said random comments.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 8, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not understanding the meaning of said random comments.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being completely predictable by banning me for not understanding said comments!  I knew that was where the next one would go.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being completely predictable by banning me for not understanding said comments!  I knew that was where the next one would go.

Click to collapse



Banned because if you pay close attention (not so close) you'll realize that a majority of people that post stupid bans will continue to post stupid bans. It's the circle of stupid 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## AngelosDracul (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you pay close attention (not so close) you'll realize that a majority of people that post stupid bans will continue to post stupid bans. It's the circle of stupid
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for using circular logic. We not bes that smarts! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you pay close attention (not so close) you'll realize that a majority of people that post stupid bans will continue to post stupid bans. It's the circle of stupid
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think of that damn Elton John song from The Lion King!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for making me think of that damn Elton John song from The Lion King!

Click to collapse



Banned because I had no clue that song was sung by Elton John.... I guess you really do learn something new everyday. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I had no clue that song was sung by Elton John.... I guess you really do learn something new everyday.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me feel gay for knowing that was Elton John!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for making me feel gay for knowing that was Elton John!

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no reason why you shouldn't feel happy for knowing that, trivia is our greatest way to kill time and learn random facts. Besides school of course. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there is no reason why you shouldn't feel happy for knowing that, trivia is our greatest way to kill time and learn random facts. Besides school of course.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for being so damn right!

Double banned for not realizing that was simply the first ban that came to mind and that I really didn't feel gay at all!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 8, 2011)

I ban myself for not realizing you were using the true defintion of gay until now! Lol


----------



## SidDark (Jun 8, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> I ban myself for not realizing you were using the true defintion of gay until now! Lol

Click to collapse



Banned for not being banned sooner

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 8, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not being banned sooner
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a slack ass and not being here to ban me when a banning was needed!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 8, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being a slack ass and not being here to ban me when a banning was needed!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a smart ass. Although you made a valid point. Banned for that too.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 8, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for being a smart ass. Although you made a valid point. Banned for that too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for checking out my ass.
Double banned because I'm sleepy and about to get my smart ass in bed.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 8, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for checking out my ass.
> Double banned because I'm sleepy and about to get my smart ass in bed.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a lightweight. Sleep is for wimps. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for being a lightweight. Sleep is for wimps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for slowly going insane. Lack of sleep can cause insanity. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## Banyon (Jun 8, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for being a lightweight. Sleep is for wimps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned for not being banned for almost 3 hours.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned by my beatin brick which will knock you unconscious for AT LEAST  twelve hours, and therefore unable to ban ANYONE! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned by my beatin brick which will knock you unconscious for AT LEAST  twelve hours, and therefore unable to ban ANYONE!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned because you must clean the blood off your beatin' brick a lot 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you must clean the blood off your beatin' brick a lot
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because Babydoll has spammed xda with that brick  It has smashed so many skulls it's ridiculous. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Babydoll has spammed xda with that brick  It has smashed so many skulls it's ridiculous.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because that brick is not real


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because that brick is not real

Click to collapse



banned cause your Touch Pro 2 is a brick


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause your Touch Pro 2 is a brick

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong...it's not a brick.





It's a dinosaur turd. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being wrong...it's not a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause the processor is a dinosaur turd and the hardware is a brick, ITS HUGE!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause the processor is a dinosaur turd and the hardware is a brick, ITS HUGE!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because for the first time in 3 months I decided to flash, and now you made me double think it because I could brick it


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because for the first time in 3 months I decided to flash, and now you made me double think it because I could brick it

Click to collapse



Banned for being a puss. Root and flash you will be fine. Just don't flash bellow 35% battery and make sure to wipe 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because for the first time in 3 months I decided to flash, and now you made me double think it because I could brick it

Click to collapse



Banned cause i was calling it a brick because the phone is heavy and massive


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

PhxkinMassacre said:


> Banned for being a puss. Root and flash you will be fine. Just don't flash bellow 35% battery and make sure to wipe
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't root winmo


----------



## Kr1sk0_a (Jun 8, 2011)

banned because you use a winmo


----------



## tech7 (Jun 8, 2011)

I ban all of u for not being on the sprint network 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

tech7 said:


> I ban all of u for not being on the sprint network
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ban u cause im on the sprint network


----------



## seah87 (Jun 8, 2011)

all off you getting banned because I using premium app

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

seah87 said:


> all off you getting banned because I using premium app
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause im using the computer and also banned cause i have tapatalk pro


----------



## dzadzev (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned cause I need 10 posts


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

dzadzev said:


> Banned cause I need 10 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because you can at least be creative about it, it's posts like that that make people disrespect noobs.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you can at least be creative about it, it's posts like that that make people disrespect noobs.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause hulu plus is still not out for android


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause hulu plus is still not out for android

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the iphone version (if any)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not using the iphone version (if any)

Click to collapse



On ipod touch yes, but i want to be able to have it anywhere with out tethering or wifi

Banned.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you can at least be creative about it, it's posts like that that make people disrespect noobs.

Click to collapse



In a forum far far away you were Banned for telling it like it is in an un-creative way. 


Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> On ipod touch yes, but i want to be able to have it anywhere with out tethering or wifi
> 
> Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to skip noobs


----------



## SidDark (Jun 8, 2011)

SidDark said:


> In a forum far far away you were Banned for telling it like it is in an un-creative way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for typing so slow 2 people got in before me. :-(

Edit 10 mins. . .  I was not that slow. Im guessing my app had not updated correctly. Therefore that is also banned. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have to skip noobs

Click to collapse



LMAO

Banned cause me too


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Banned cause me too

Click to collapse



banned because you laugh from you a$$


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you laugh from you a$$

Click to collapse



banned cause i have nothing clever to respond to that


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i have nothing clever to respond to that

Click to collapse



goodnight ban


----------



## RinZo (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> goodnight ban

Click to collapse



Banned because its only 7:24 where I live.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because its only 7:24 where I live.

Click to collapse



banned cause its only 4:25 here


----------



## Crowordove (Jun 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its only 4:25 here

Click to collapse



Banned for use of time machines.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 9, 2011)

Crowordove said:


> Banned for use of time machines.

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me said time device 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## SidDark (Jun 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for not giving me said time device

Click to collapse



Banned because it was given to you tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 9, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because it was given to you tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking my cerebrum

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for breaking my cerebrum
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for lying about a broken cerebrum. There is NO way that thing is broken with all that padding around it!


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 9, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for lying about a broken cerebrum. There is NO way that thing is broken with all that padding around it!

Click to collapse



Banned for calling someone a liar...it could be broken u never know 


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 9, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for calling someone a liar...it could be broken u never know
> 
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that its a cerebrum and therefore is not broken. It may be bruised, smashed, pureed, liquified, or any of several other forms of mutilation. But not broken.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not realizing that its a cerebrum and therefore is not broken. It may be bruised, smashed, pureed, liquified, or any of several other forms of mutilation. But not broken.

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking outside the box, what if we froze to the point where it could break then smash it with a hammer? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not thinking outside the box, what if we froze to the point where it could break then smash it with a hammer?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for making a damn good point!

Double banned for being the kind of sick f#@k who freezes and smashed brains.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for making a damn good point!
> 
> Double banned for being the kind of sick f#@k who freezes and smashed brains.

Click to collapse



Banned because my username is twitch and my avatar is a banana, WHAT DID YOU EXPECT?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my username is twitch and my avatar is a banana, WHAT DID YOU EXPECT?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Lmao! Banned for making yet another excellent point!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 9, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Lmao! Banned for making yet another excellent point!

Click to collapse



Banned for using the same banning reason in a 20 minute period

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 9, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for using the same banning reason in a 20 minute period
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me almost 6 hours ago if you had a problem with my reasons for banning.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 9, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not banning me almost 6 hours ago if you had a problem with my reasons for banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming i have no life and sit here watching the thread for updates 24/7

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for assuming i have no life and sit here watching the thread for updates 24/7
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you may not watch it 24/7 but you definitely make some observant posts, which shows you show it some special attention 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you may not watch it 24/7 but you definitely make some observant posts, which shows you show it some special attention
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for watching this thread enough to know that SkidMark makes observant posts.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 9, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for watching this thread enough to know that SkidMark makes observant posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me skidmark. Bully!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## mprou (Jun 9, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for calling me skidmark. Bully!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for calling someone bully! Be a man!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 9, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned for calling someone bully! Be a man!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having such a scary avatar!


----------



## mprou (Jun 9, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for having such a scary avatar!

Click to collapse



banned for breaking my cute avatar's feelings


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 9, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned for breaking my cute avatar's feelings

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sorry and PLEASE don't eat me!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 9, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned for breaking my cute avatar's feelings

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about your avatar's feelings. Be a man!!!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## SidDark (Jun 9, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I'm sorry and PLEASE don't eat me!

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my thunder.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 9, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for stealing my thunder.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because this my Thunder, not yours! I bought it straight from the VZW store!


----------



## mprou (Jun 9, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because this my Thunder, not yours! I bought it straight from the VZW store!

Click to collapse



Banned because you could find it cheaper on ebay


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 9, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned because you could find it cheaper on ebay

Click to collapse



Banned because that's doubtful on release day.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because that's doubtful on release day.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a doctor


----------



## SidDark (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a doctor

Click to collapse



Banned because he's not a doctor (according to the public profile)


----------



## brown71576 (Jun 9, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because he's not a doctor (according to the public profile)

Click to collapse



Banned because my banstick is bigger than yours!!!!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 9, 2011)

brown71576 said:


> Banned because my banstick is bigger than yours!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you could not think of a good reason to ban the person before me so you've been lurking waiting for someone else to do it.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 9, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because you could not think of a good reason to ban the person before me so you've been lurking waiting for someone else to do it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for correctly making an assumption

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for correctly making an assumption
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



banned cause im restoring all 114 of my apps and its taking forever


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im restoring all 114 of my apps and its taking forever

Click to collapse



Banned for waiting till dooms day


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im restoring all 114 of my apps and its taking forever

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the paid version of Titanium Backup! It takes like ten minutes.... 
Double banned cuz I'm sick and  I'M MAD! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not using the paid version of Titanium Backup! It takes like ten minutes....
> Double banned cuz I'm sick and  I'M MAD!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



banned cause i am using the premium titatnium backup and too me 10 min is too long  also now i moving apps to sd card with it and its even slower


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not using the paid version of Titanium Backup! It takes like ten minutes....
> Double banned cuz I'm sick and  I'M MAD!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned because I got a ppd, now my arm hurts and if I get tuberculosis then I'm punching a hoe....Husam 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got a ppd, now my arm hurts and if I get tuberculosis then I'm punching a hoe....Husam
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're picking on me 

BTW: IT'S FRIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
gonna get down


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're picking on me
> 
> BTW: IT'S FRIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> gonna get down

Click to collapse



banned cause its not for me


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its not for me

Click to collapse



Banned for lagging


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lagging

Click to collapse



banned for going to fast!! 

banned cause your friday will end before mine


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for going to fast!!
> 
> banned cause your friday will end before mine

Click to collapse



Banned cuz it's Thursday and I want you to do something about that. NOW! (make it rain or something  ) 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz it's Thursday and I want you to do something about that. NOW! (make it rain or something  )
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned because I make it rain on them hoes, but you ain't a hoe so.....I don't think I can make it rain on you haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## SidDark (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I make it rain on them hoes, but you ain't a hoe so.....I don't think I can make it rain on you haha-

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to rain


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I make it rain on them hoes, but you ain't a hoe so.....I don't think I can make it rain on you haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



No. I'm a quiet, demure yet dainty  married lady   
HOWEVER, due to thread rules and the fact it isn't raining YET.....SO......BANNED YOU ARE!

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I'm a quiet, demure yet dainty  married lady
> HOWEVER, due to thread rules and the fact it isn't raining YET.....SO......BANNED YOU ARE!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned because you have the beiber fever


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have the beiber fever

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting such a.....a.....a HORRIBLE THING.  eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww beiber. 0.o

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for suggesting such a.....a.....a HORRIBLE THING.  eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww beiber. 0.o
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned becasue you said that you have a fever


----------



## SidDark (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned becasue you said that you have a fever

Click to collapse



You're both banned for failing to ban me.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

SidDark said:


> You're both banned for failing to ban me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for wanting to be banned,

double banned cause i got my phone settings back and mods back after an hour of flashing mods and restoring stuff with titatanium


----------



## SidDark (Jun 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> double banned cause i got my phone settings back and mods back after an hour of flashing mods and restoring stuff with titatanium

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me with someone who cares...... 

Double Banned for interrupting my Day[9] viewing to ban your a$$


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for confusing me with someone who cares......

Click to collapse



banned because apple invented a new notification system, swipe screen to the bottom to see it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because apple invented a new notification system, swipe screen to the bottom to see it

Click to collapse



banned cause that sounds like androids pulldown


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that sounds like androids pulldown

Click to collapse



Banned cuz it is... And SJ is a craptastic magical LIAR! (we "innovated".... What a joke)

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz it is... And SJ is a craptastic magical LIAR! (we "innovated".... What a joke)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



is there a vid of this new pulldown?

Banned


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> is there a vid of this new pulldown?
> 
> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for banning as an afterthought. Although I would like to see the video in question as well.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> is there a vid of this new pulldown?
> 
> Banned

Click to collapse



Google WWDC and ummmmm.......
YOU. ARE. BANNED! (with a beatin brick)

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

babydoll25 said:


> google wwdc and ummmmm.......
> You. Are. Banned! (with a beatin brick)
> 
> sent from my nexus one using xda premium app

Click to collapse



stop reusin' the pic

"ph'nglui mglw'nafh cthulhu r'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn"


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> stop reusin' the pic
> 
> "ph'nglui mglw'nafh cthulhu r'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn"

Click to collapse



Banned for not even attempting to pretend as if you were going to ban someone.


----------



## poontab (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not even attempting to pretend as if you were going to ban someone.

Click to collapse



Banned because you cannot attempt to pretend or rather you can only succeed at it. You either pretend or you don't.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2011)

poontab said:


> Banned because you cannot attempt to pretend or rather you can only succeed at it. You either pretend or you don't.

Click to collapse



Banned cause my powers out. No crackflashing tonight!  

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause my powers out. No crackflashing tonight!
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't need power at your crib in order to crack flash, unless your phone has a low battery, in which case, I'm so sorry for your plight.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because you don't need power at your crib in order to crack flash, unless your phone has a low battery, in which case, I'm so sorry for your plight.

Click to collapse



Banned because I laugh at his plight, of course I know him so it's okay  True friends laugh at your problems then help you get them straightened out.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I laugh at his plight, of course I know him so it's okay  True friends laugh at your problems then help you get them straightened out.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for cleverly closing out your ban in a way which makes it hard for me to ban you for your insensitivity!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for cleverly closing out your ban in a way which makes it hard for me to ban you for your insensitivity!

Click to collapse



Banned because I got my yearbook and I have no comment on how I look. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I got my yearbook and I have no comment on how I look.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't possibly look any worse than you do on these forums! Lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because you can't possibly look any worse than you do on these forums! Lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I actually have photos of me in one of these threads, go look for it 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for selfpromoting you ugly self.....divo 'nana

Click to collapse



Banned for player hatin', I know I ain't ugly, you cyber bully! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for player hatin', I know I ain't ugly, you cyber bully!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a mod! (And yes, I'm sure that one has been used a time or two but, not by me, damnit!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for banning a mod! (And yes, I'm sure that one has been used a time or two but, not by me, damnit!

Click to collapse



Banned for swearing!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for swearing!

Click to collapse



Banned because, I swear it wasn't me!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because, I swear it wasn't me!

Click to collapse



 Banned because Twitch actually has a pretty good lookin' girlfriend. 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Twitch actually has a pretty good lookin' girlfriend.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for pining over twitch's girlfriend.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for pining over twitch's girlfriend.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm having sex with Twitch right now

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm having sex with Twitch right now
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for having sex with twitch what about his girlfriend....I'm busy with her right now

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Twitter @mallen462


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for having sex with twitch what about his girlfriend....I'm busy with her right now
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Just don't tell her about twitch and I ban

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Just don't tell her about twitch and I ban
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse




You're both warped haha 

I ban both of you because I'm not having sex with you, and you're not having sex with my girlfriend. You just won't satisfy her with your lame phone. Plus, I mean, you're not me, that's reason enough to ban you from xda for real. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're both warped haha
> 
> I ban both of you because I'm not having sex with you, and you're not having sex with my girlfriend. You just won't satisfy her with your lame phone. Plus, I mean, you're not me, that's reason enough to ban you from xda for real.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for being an elitist phone snob and for being ashamed of f#@king chao!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being an elitist phone snob and for being ashamed of f#@king chao!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not an elitist phone snob I just don't like the thunderbolt, plus I'm also just getting in a cheap shot because he said he's banging my girl, but I believe the big screen is just over compensation haha 

Double banned because I don't be doing chao, he is imagining things! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm not an elitist phone snob I just don't like the thunderbolt, plus I'm also just getting in a cheap shot because he said he's banging my girl, but I believe the big screen is just over compensation haha
> 
> Double banned because I don't be doing chao, he is imagining things!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for not being the better man by avoiding the cheap shots.

Double banned for not liking my tbolt!  It's a great phone even if it IS helping me over compensate for these tiny hands.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not being the better man by avoiding the cheap shots.
> 
> Double banned for not liking my tbolt!  It's a great phone even if it IS helping me over compensate for these tiny hands.

Click to collapse



Banned because of course I'm not the better man, I'm the better banana. 

Double banned for making me think of that Burger King commercial, now I want BK burger shots. 

Triple banned because I'm going to sleep, shotless....plus, I think they discontinued them so I will never have them...thanks...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because of course I'm not the better man, I'm the better banana.
> 
> Double banned for making me think of that Burger King commercial, now I want BK burger shots.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for wussing out and going to bed. But, I'm glad my bk reference didn't go to waste!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for wussing out and going to bed. But, I'm glad my bk reference didn't go to waste!

Click to collapse



Banned for not leaving anything funny or creative to ban you for. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not leaving anything funny or creative to ban you for.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not leaving any posts on any thread in which SOMEONE could find useful enough to muster up the energy needed to hit the thanks button for you!  lol Just kidding man. You'll get thanks in time. Didn't want you to think I was being a bully.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not leaving any posts on any thread in which SOMEONE could find useful enough to muster up the energy needed to hit the thanks button for you!  lol Just kidding man. You'll get thanks in time. Didn't want you to think I was being a bully.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming i crave thanks to justify my contributions (or lack of in my short time here).  I did help your ego out with a thank for the last banning though. You're welcome.


Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for assuming i crave thanks to justify my contributions (or lack of in my short time here).  I did help your ego out with a thank for the last banning though. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because now, from this day forward, when you see your Thanks Meter, you'll have the displeasure of knowing your thanks cherry was popped by that asshole internet bully from the banning thread!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because now, from this day forward, when you see your Thanks Meter, you'll have the displeasure of knowing your thanks cherry was popped by that asshole internet bully from the banning thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for falling in to my devious trap. <3


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for falling in to my devious trap. <3

Click to collapse



Banned because darn! I didn't see that coming at all. Lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because darn! I didn't see that coming at all. Lol

Click to collapse



Banned because you have glasses you should be able to see anything coming....or in this case, you should be able to see yourself....never mind  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you have glasses you should be able to see anything coming....or in this case, you should be able to see yourself....never mind
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because glasses don't get you laid. ;-;

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because glasses don't get you laid. ;-;
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because I have glasses, I get laid, this must mean your statement is false. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have glasses, I get laid, this must mean your statement is false.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



You get laid because of your hair. >.>

B*TCH BAN

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have glasses, I get laid, this must mean your statement is false.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because his statement is true. Never once have my glasses been my wingman, or tried to hook me up or, paid for a prostitute. I think its safe to say that glasses will, in fact, not get you laid.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> You get laid because of your hair. >.>
> 
> B*TCH BAN
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not sure if you're jealous, or insulting me...? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> You get laid because of your hair. >.>
> 
> B*TCH BAN
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because that's how he got me!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because that's how he got me!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're our newst banning addict 

sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're our newst banning addict
> 
> sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet

Click to collapse



Banned because BANNING IS THE NEW COCAAAAAAAAINE

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because BANNING IS THE NEW COCAAAAAAAAINE
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for having encoded text in your sig

sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having encoded text in your sig
> 
> sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't realize that! I just figured he was some super nerd and it was Klingon or some crap like that.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having encoded text in your sig
> 
> sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the toilet, or lying about being in the toilet.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I didn't realize that! I just figured he was some super nerd and it was Klingon or some crap like that.

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to the ban once again. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for beating me to the ban once again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for letting me! Step up Junior! Lol


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for letting me! Step up Junior! Lol

Click to collapse



Banned for being faster than him

P.s: that's what she said xD

sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being faster than him
> 
> P.s: that's what she said xD
> 
> sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sorry she told you that. It happens a lot when guys follow me.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I'm sorry she told you that. It happens a lot when guys follow me.

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't know who she is

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because i don't know who she is
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because... Neither do I!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because... Neither do I!

Click to collapse



Banned because my sig isn't encoded. It's a line from H.P. Lovecraft's The Call of Cthulhu. "In his house in R'lyeh the dead Cthulhu waits sleeping."

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Faryaab (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because my sig isn't encoded. It's a line from H.P. Lovecraft's The Call of Cthulhu. "In his house in R'lyeh the dead Cthulhu waits sleeping."
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



BANNED for joining XDA in Jan 2011


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

Faryaab said:


> BANNED for joining XDA in Jan 2011

Click to collapse



Banned because I only got my first smartphone in December. :<

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Faryaab (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I only got my first smartphone in December. :<
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because for banning me today at 05:57 PM.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I only got my first smartphone in December. :<
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for being a late bloomer.


----------



## Faryaab (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being a late bloomer.

Click to collapse



Banned for having such a cool avatar pic.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

Faryaab said:


> Banned because for banning me today at 05:57 PM.

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to the ban.

Double banned for your previous ban being somewhat incoherent sounding.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

Faryaab said:


> Banned for having such a cool avatar pic.

Click to collapse



Damnit! Banned! Lol


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for beating me to the ban.
> 
> Double banned for your previous ban being somewhat incoherent sounding.

Click to collapse



Banned because my birthday is tomorrow~

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because my birthday is tomorrow~
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Happy birthday ban


----------



## Faryaab (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Damnit! Banned! Lol

Click to collapse



You are banned because of telling us its "kernel" not "kernal"....LOL....


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Happy birthday ban

Click to collapse



Double happy birthday ban!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

Faryaab said:


> You are banned because of telling us its "kernel" not "kernal"....LOL....

Click to collapse



Lol! Banned for making me have to tell ya!


----------



## Faryaab (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Lol! Banned for making me have to tell ya!

Click to collapse



LOL.......BANNED for having underscore  _ in your user name!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Faryaab said:


> LOL.......BANNED for having underscore  _ in your user name!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a developer


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

Faryaab said:


> LOL.......BANNED for having underscore  _ in your user name!

Click to collapse



Banned_for_underscore_hating_you_underscore_hater

"PH'NGLUI_MGLW'NAFH_CTHULHU_R'LYEH_WGAH'NAGL_FHTAGN"


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

Faryaab said:


> LOL.......BANNED for having underscore  _ in your user name!

Click to collapse



Banned because the underscores are also part of my real name and I'm very sensitive about it.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because the underscores are also part of my real name and I'm very sensitive about it.

Click to collapse



banned for making §hit  up

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab using XDA Premium App


----------



## Faryaab (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because the underscores are also part of my real name and I'm very sensitive about it.

Click to collapse



Unbanned because i apologize


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for using a sad face.

Sent from my CM7HERO200 using XDA Premium App.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

KyleBryant said:


> Banned for using a sad face.
> 
> Sent from my CM7HERO200 using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned for implying he should use a happy face there.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

KyleBryant said:


> Banned for using a sad face.
> 
> Sent from my CM7HERO200 using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating celebs


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for impersonating celebs

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on Nooby Noobington.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for picking on Nooby Noobington.

Click to collapse



..I Count of the ban.. BAN YOU
bored2type... 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ..I Count of the ban.. BAN YOU
> bored2type...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for being too bored to type.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ..I Count of the ban.. BAN YOU
> bored2type...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for having 69 thanks and yet you want 100


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having 69 thanks and yet you want 100

Click to collapse



Banned because I love Rick Astley

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I love Rick Astley
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because you are deffinately a girl


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are deffinately a girl

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you're right. I have my suspicions that it may actually be twitch's girlfriend in disguise.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having 69 thanks and yet you want 100

Click to collapse




Banned because the Sig is old. I like 69 ... 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because the Sig is old. I like 69 ...
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping 
welcome back double ban


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping
> welcome back double ban

Click to collapse



banned for being welcoming

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 10, 2011)

SidDark said:


> banned for being welcoming
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being rude

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for being rude
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't give a flying flipflop if you think that was rude. So there. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because i don't give a flying flipflop if you think that was rude. So there.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



How rude!  Banned!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> How rude!  Banned!

Click to collapse



Banned. See above for reasons ;-)

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping
> welcome back double ban

Click to collapse



Banned for changing you avatar to Rick Roll


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for changing you avatar to Rick Roll

Click to collapse



Banned because
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

Click to collapse



Banned because I just got rick-rolled!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I just got rick-rolled!

Click to collapse



banned cause i clicked it and i knew what it was  and i liked it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i clicked it and i knew what it was  and i liked it

Click to collapse



Banned for smoking too much that it affected your brain


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for smoking too much that it affected your brain

Click to collapse



banned cause i only smoke at the most 2 hookah bowls a week, if that.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i only smoke at the most 2 hookah bowls a week, if that.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not smoking enough!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you're not smoking enough!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause im trying to cut back and im only a social smoker


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im trying to cut back and im only a social smoker

Click to collapse



Banned because addiction is the first sign of weakness, good job for you buddy 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because addiction is the first sign of weakness, good job for you buddy
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned cause thanks but I need to cut down on my drinking :O


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause thanks but I need to cut down on my drinking :O

Click to collapse



Banned because I think it would be hilarious to see the entire mafia get smashed, just not chao...he'd try and rape me 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I think it would be hilarious to see the entire mafia get smashed, just not chao...he'd try and rape me
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't rape men


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't rape men

Click to collapse



Banned because if you payed attention you would know I wasn't referring to you, rapist...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you payed attention you would know I wasn't referring to you, rapist...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't rape the willing.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you can't rape the willing.

Click to collapse



banned cause you want me to smoke more


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you can't rape the willing.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't spell blood with your hands


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't spell blood with your hands

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I can SPILL blood with mai brick!
You have been brick banned! 
Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I can SPILL blood with mai brick!
> You have been brick banned!
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you have been bRick Roll'd


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have been bRick Roll'd

Click to collapse



Invalid ban. I haz not clicked, therefore, I haz not been rickrolled....FAIL BAN! 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Invalid ban. I haz not clicked, therefore, I haz not been rickrolled....FAIL BAN!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you know you clicked because secretly you love that song.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you know you clicked because secretly you love that song.

Click to collapse



banned cause i do like that song


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i do like that song

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting that. 
(jk)  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for admitting that.
> (jk)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause i don't care i admitted it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i don't care i admitted it

Click to collapse



Banned because what do you like too, rebecca black?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what do you like too, rebecca black?

Click to collapse



banned cause hell no i dont like rebecca black


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i don't care i admitted it

Click to collapse



Banned Because This songs much Better


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned Because This songs much Better

Click to collapse



banned cause if you covered it up with tiny url it must be horrible  

banned cause im not clicking on it


----------



## thronnos (Jun 10, 2011)

Ignore this


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause if you covered it up with tiny url it must be horrible
> 
> banned cause im not clicking on it

Click to collapse



Banned because that just how the link came to me...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

thronnos said:


> Ignore this

Click to collapse



banned for wasting a post in the ban thread 


SidDark said:


> Banned because that just how the link came to me...

Click to collapse



banned cause i clicked it and i already said i dont care if i get rick rolled cause i like that song, any more good old songs that i might know??


----------



## RinZo (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for wasting a post in the ban thread
> 
> 
> banned cause i clicked it and i already said i dont care if i get rick rolled cause i like that song, any more good old songs that i might know??

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing any good old songs.  How about Whitney Houston


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not knowing any good old songs.  How about Whitney Houston

Click to collapse



banned cause how about no!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause how about no!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm having a creative block.  UGH


----------



## SidDark (Jun 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm having a creative block.  UGH

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking of this amazing song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for song spam.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for song spam.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I am sooo lazy right now.  I don't even want to get up to get food.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I am sooo lazy right now.  I don't even want to get up to get food.

Click to collapse



Banned for that avatar. Pipsqueak does not approve

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for that avatar. Pipsqueak does not approve
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because Pipsqueak doesn't like bacon Also because I was thinking of something to put on there and only bacon came to mind lol


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for impersonating celebs

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining how I'm impersonating a celeb.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 11, 2011)

KyleBryant said:


> Banned for not explaining how I'm impersonating a celeb.

Click to collapse



Banned because you know you're scared of my creepy new avatar!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because you know you're scared of my creepy new avatar!

Click to collapse



Banned for an avatar fail. FAIL!
(JK, still not scared though....)

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for an avatar fail. FAIL!
> (JK, still not scared though....)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you know you scurred 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you know you scurred
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you best be scurred of her brick.

@twitch it isn't rape when you ask me to every night, so why is it now?

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for having an avatar that looks strangely like powdered toast man from ren & stimpy.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

KyleBryant said:


> Banned for having an avatar that looks strangely like powdered toast man from ren & stimpy.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Potato-dono from Magical Witch Puni-chan.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because it's Potato-dono from Magical Witch Puni-chan.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for reaching 1000 posts.
You're now an adult in the OT


----------



## SidDark (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reaching 1000 posts.
> You're now an adult in the OT

Click to collapse




Banned for remaining unbanned for so long the thread had almost dropped to the second page.  

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for remaining unbanned for so long the thread had almost dropped to the second page.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because nobody's online


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for remaining unbanned for so long the thread had almost dropped to the second page.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have to work today!!!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I don't have to work today!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because IT'S MY BIRTHDAY

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because IT'S MY BIRTHDAY
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for having a birthday


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for having a birthday
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you will have one at some point in the next year. . . . 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for having a birthday
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for the good avatar back xD


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the good avatar back xD

Click to collapse



Banned because you made me do it


----------



## SidDark (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the good avatar back xD

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping a ban and not having identical time stamps to use as an excuse.


RinZo said:


> Banned because you made me do it

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the above as your banned reason.



Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 11, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for skipping a ban and not having identical time stamps to use as an excuse.
> 
> 
> Banned for not using the above as your banned reason.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone whose post was not directly above yours.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for banning someone whose post was not directly above yours.

Click to collapse



Banned for having what looks like an angry pikachu avatar


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for having what looks like an angry pikachu avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because my girlfriend drew me this for my birthday. I love her. http://db.tt/onwrNeL

(Btw that's Rainbow Dash from My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic)

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because my girlfriend drew me this for my birthday. I love her. http://db.tt/onwrNeL
> 
> (Btw that's Rainbow Dash from My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic)
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because your girlfriend has skills.   I wish I could draw that well.  tell her good job


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because your girlfriend has skills.   I wish I could draw that well.  tell her good job

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish *I* could draw that well, too! XD

She says thank you, btw.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I wish *I* could draw that well, too! XD
> 
> She says thank you, btw.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to draw


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not being able to draw

Click to collapse



Banned for having the most delicious looking bacon on this thread!

Double banned for picking on my avatars!


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not being able to draw

Click to collapse



Banned for not teaching yourself to draw

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 11, 2011)

ckoadiyn said:


> Banned for not teaching yourself to draw
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because she draws well enough for the both of them! Wow, chao! If she's not a professional artist, she's wasting her talent!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

She's only fifteen, bro. XD

Thank you ban. :3

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> She's only fifteen, bro. XD
> 
> Thank you ban. :3
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for being pedo


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> She's only fifteen, bro. XD
> 
> Thank you ban. :3
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for thanking someone in the banning thread. Get back to banning NOW!

I'm not sure how I sent this message


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thanking someone in the banning thread. Get back to banning NOW!
> 
> I'm not sure how I sent this message

Click to collapse



Ban @husam because SHE'S A YEAR YOUNGER THAN ME and @BD because yes ma'am

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Ban @husam because SHE'S A YEAR YOUNGER THAN ME and @BD because yes ma'am
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



banned for being so young GROW UP!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> banned for being so young GROW UP!

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling old

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for feeling old
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling.....ANYTHING (especially old  )

I'm not sure how I sent this message


----------



## SidDark (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for feeling.....ANYTHING (especially old  )
> 
> I'm not sure how I sent this message

Click to collapse



Banned for misunderstanding, i was not the one feeling. I was banning someone for feeling. 

Double ban for essentially copying my banning reason.


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for using so many variations of the word ban in one post.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

KyleBryant said:


> Banned for using so many variations of the word ban in one post.

Click to collapse



Banned for counting the different variations of the word ban in his banning post.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for counting the different variations of the word ban in his banning post.

Click to collapse



Banned for using the same number of variations of the word ban in your banning post as i did when i was banned.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for using the same number of variations of the word ban in your banning post as i did when i was banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I am soooo bored right now.  What can I DOOOO


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 11, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for using the same number of variations of the word ban in your banning post as i did when i was banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for the simple fact that you would probably add your ages together in order to say you're as old as myself.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 11, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for the simple fact that you would probably add your ages together in order to say you're as old as myself.

Click to collapse



Banned because, if you're bored, you're boring.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 11, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because, if you're bored, you're boring.

Click to collapse



Banning of myself for quoting... myself.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banning of myself for quoting... myself.

Click to collapse



Banned...are you drunk? or high? or both?


----------



## SidDark (Jun 11, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banning of myself for quoting... myself.

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming the ban thread. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 11, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for spamming the ban thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't trying to sell or promote anything.



RinZo said:


> Banned...are you drunk? or high? or both?

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that I would ever be in such a state!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 11, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I wasn't trying to sell or promote anything.

Click to collapse



Banned Because 
1.	 spamming	- posting useless crap on forums over and over

from urbandictionary


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 11, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned Because
> 1.	 spamming	- posting useless crap on forums over and over
> 
> from urbandictionary

Click to collapse



Banned because I would have rather known the ingredients of the canned meat, rather than the "urban" definition. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 11, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I would have rather known the ingredients of the canned meat, rather than the "urban" definition. Thanks anyway though.

Click to collapse



Banned because you wanted this  chopped pork shoulder meat, with ham meat added, salt, water, modified potato starch as a binder, and sodium nitrite as a preservative.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 11, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because you wanted this  chopped pork shoulder meat, with ham meat added, salt, water, modified potato starch as a binder, and sodium nitrite as a preservative.

Click to collapse



Banned for apparently knowing which 'canned meat' he was referring too..
i personally didn't have a clue!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 11, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for apparently knowing which 'canned meat' he was referring too..
> i personally didn't have a clue!

Click to collapse



lmao! Banned because...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> lmao! Banned because...

Click to collapse



Banned because spam is good 

@ummkiper: long time no see


----------



## ILMF (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because spam is good
> 
> @ummkiper: long time no see

Click to collapse



Banned because you like something that makes 99% of the population gag when they simply look at it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned because you like something that makes 99% of the population gag when they simply look at it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for gagging. Get a grip, man! It's only SPAM.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for gagging. Get a grip, man! It's only SPAM.

Click to collapse



Banned because I've never tried spam

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I've never tried spam
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's like a giant square pork mcnugget without that tasty, crispy batter used to cover up the liquified, then formed and solidified blob of disgustingness at its core.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 12, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because it's like a giant square pork mcnugget without that tasty, crispy batter used to cover up the liquified, then formed and solidified blob of disgustingness at its core.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me feel sick 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for making me feel sick
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being easily disgusted


----------



## RinZo (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being easily disgusted

Click to collapse



Banned because it is so hard to open my eyes right now.


----------



## mprou (Jun 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because it is so hard to open my eyes right now.

Click to collapse



Banned for not waking up that easilly


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned for not waking up that easilly

Click to collapse



Banned for being easily woken up


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being easily woken up

Click to collapse



Banned for not coming up with more creative bans when you just woke up.


----------



## Zalastax (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned for not banning the person above you for having a Rick Astley profile picture!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

Zalastax said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you for having a Rick Astley profile picture!

Click to collapse



Banned for being rick roll'd


----------



## SidDark (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being rick roll'd

Click to collapse



Banned for rick rolling.... Again!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## mprou (Jun 12, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for rick rolling.... Again!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cause I have no idea wtf you're talking about


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause I have no idea wtf you're talking about

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting rick roll'd ever in your life


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned for always being in the ban thread.


----------



## Zalastax (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned for not being in the ban thread all the time!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

Zalastax said:


> Banned for not being in the ban thread all the time!

Click to collapse



banned for being ban noob


----------



## SidDark (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being ban noob

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a noob. A warning should have been given first. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for banning a noob. A warning should have been given first.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because he's older than you in xda life


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's older than you in xda life

Click to collapse



Banned for counting in the banning thread...   Didn't we already have this discussion. NO COUNTING IN THE BANNING THREAD! 


Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for counting in the banning thread...   Didn't we already have this discussion. NO COUNTING IN THE BANNING THREAD!
> 
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned because your brick is a lie 
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17....
2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18...


----------



## mprou (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your brick is a lie
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17....
> 2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I just watched this!!!


----------



## jadden (Jun 12, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause I just watched this!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u posted a YouTube link 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SidDark (Jun 12, 2011)

jadden said:


> Banned cuz u posted a YouTube link
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for typing cuz and u around seniors. Note im a junior 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 12, 2011)

Zalastax said:


> Banned for not being in the ban thread all the time!

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the person you banned.

EDIT: banning self for not refreshing thread

XDA Premium via Gingeritis


----------



## SidDark (Jun 12, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for not quoting the person you banned.
> 
> EDIT: banning self for not refreshing thread
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis

Click to collapse



Banned for obvious reasons we don't need to discuss further. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for obvious reasons we don't need to discuss further.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not discussing or explaining the reason for the aforementioned ban.... 

I didn't write that. Prove it!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not discussing or explaining the reason for the aforementioned ban....
> 
> I didn't write that. Prove it!

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the quoted text which clearly stated the banning reason.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zalastax (Jun 12, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not reading the quoted text which clearly stated the banning reason.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for reading the quoted text that didn't clearly stated the banning reason!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Zalastax said:


> Banned for reading the quoted text that didn't clearly stated the banning reason!

Click to collapse



Banned for dragging a banning topic out for too long, causing the thread to remain stagnant for 2 hours longer than it should, due to your dead end ban.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for dragging a banning topic out for too long, causing the thread to remain stagnant for 2 hours longer than it should, due to your dead end ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving the thread for 2 hours


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for leaving the thread for 2 hours

Click to collapse



Not only banned for the same reason but, also banned because I left the thread for much longer than 2 hours and you didn't even notice!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Not only banned for the same reason but, also banned because I left the thread for much longer than 2 hours and you didn't even notice!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I was busy


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was busy

Click to collapse



banned because you stink...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> banned because you stink...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't 

I use Gillette


----------



## ILMF (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't
> 
> I use Gillette

Click to collapse



Banned because clearly Schick is a superior razor.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 12, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned because clearly Schick is a superior razor.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis

Click to collapse



Banned for irrelevance, since we were talking about deodorant. 

Double banned for suggesting Schick is superior to Gillette in any market! 

Edit: I retract one ban due to the fact that you own a Thunderbolt.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for irrelevance, since we were talking about deodorant.
> 
> Double banned for suggesting Schick is superior to Gillette in any market!
> 
> Edit: I retract one ban due to the fact that you own a Thunderbolt.

Click to collapse



Banned for retracting a ban... Thunderbolt or not..... 
Double banned because I am not impressed.  


I didn't write that. Prove it!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for retracting a ban... Thunderbolt or not.....
> Double banned because I am not impressed.
> 
> 
> I didn't write that. Prove it!

Click to collapse



Banned for not using your landscaping bri... Uh, banning brick on me. I'm somewhat offended.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not using your landscaping bri... Uh, banning brick on me. I'm somewhat offended.

Click to collapse



Banned for being disappointed at the banning method dished out to you.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for being disappointed at the banning method dished out to you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned with my brick. 
(also for the guy above you. Happy now?)
Technically it's my beatin brick not my banning brick... 
I didn't write that. Prove it!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned with my brick.
> (also for the guy above you. Happy now?)
> Technically it's my beatin brick not my banning brick...
> I didn't write that. Prove it!

Click to collapse



Banned for using your brick because he told you to.


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for banning for bricking.

Sent from my 2.3HERO200 using XDA Premium App.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

KyleBryant said:


> Banned for banning for bricking.
> 
> Sent from my 2.3HERO200 using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a mohawk


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because its not a Mohawk,its a mulhawk 

Sent from my 2.3HERO200 using XDA Premium App.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

KyleBryant said:


> Banned because its not a Mohawk,its a mulhawk
> 
> Sent from my 2.3HERO200 using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't notice the mullet part lol


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I didn't notice the mullet part lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I just won my first eBay auction

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I just won my first eBay auction
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't my item that you bought.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I just won my first eBay auction
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned cause I won my first eBay auction years ago


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 13, 2011)

> > Banned because I just won my first eBay auction
> >
> > "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned because I'm only sixteen. >.>

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 13, 2011)

> Banned because I'm only sixteen. >.>
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for being to young

Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for being to young
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned. What's he too young for?


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned. What's he too young for?

Click to collapse



banned for thinking he is old enough.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for thinking he is old enough.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you know what I'm thinking when I'm not thinking at all.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for thinking that you know what I'm thinking when I'm not thinking at all.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for thinking.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for thinking. We are not sheep! WE THINK FOR OURSELVES! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for banning for thinking. We are not sheep! WE THINK FOR OURSELVES!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned for not counting sheep...it's late.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for not counting sheep...it's late.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking its late its almost 1am here.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 13, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for thinking its late its almost 1am here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because ohgodspanishfinalsofreakingoutrightnow

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because ohgodspanishfinalsofreakingoutrightnow
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for freaking out on here instead of revising.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 13, 2011)

Banner because its morning and I feel like banning someone.

Sent from my 2.3HERO200 using XDA Premium App.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

KyleBryant said:


> Banner because its morning and I feel like banning someone.
> 
> Sent from my 2.3HERO200 using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the person you were banning

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for not noticing that the title of the thread is "ban the person above you".

Sent from my 2.3HERO200 using XDA Premium App.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not quoting the person you were banning
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for mistakenly thinking you're the banning police.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for mistakenly thinking you're the banning police.

Click to collapse



Banned because that was meant for Sid but, 
Double banned for making it remain relevant to your post.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because that was meant for Sid but,
> Double banned for making it remain relevant to your post.

Click to collapse



Banned for not respecting my authority. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not respecting my authority.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because that Spanish exam is now my b*tch.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because that Spanish exam is now my b*tch.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for using a banning reason that has nothing to do with the person you're banning. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for using a banning reason that has nothing to do with the person you're banning.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to come up with rules for banning.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for trying to come up with rules for banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for being an anarchist!


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being an anarchist!

Click to collapse



Banned because there is nothing wrong with being an anarchist. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because there is nothing wrong with being an anarchist.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting anarchist views

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for promoting anarchist views
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being politically closed minded.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being politically closed minded.

Click to collapse



Banned for contradicting yourself. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for contradicting yourself.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting previously banned user's anarchy.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for promoting previously banned user's anarchy.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis

Click to collapse



Banned because, can't we all just get along?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because, can't we all just get along?

Click to collapse



banned cause we do get along and banned cause this is a banned thread so we don't have to get along


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause we do get along and banned cause this is a banned thread so we don't have to get along

Click to collapse



Banned because, if this thread is banned, how are we still posting?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because, if this thread is banned, how are we still posting?

Click to collapse



banned cause are bans are only long enough til someone new post


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause are bans are only long enough til someone new post

Click to collapse



Banned for being clear and concise in your response. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## howardhopkinson (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for being ban happy.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

howardhopkinson said:


> Banned for being ban happy.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm ban happy

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because I'm ban happy
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting happiness, who are you, miley cyrus?


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for being clear and concise in your response.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Lmao! Banned because I hated that your sarcasm went to waste up there and I wanted to bring it back for a second chance!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for promoting happiness, who are you, miley cyrus?

Click to collapse



Banned because Miley can't help it if salvia makes her happy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Lmao! Banned because I hated that your sarcasm went to waste up there and I wanted to bring it back for a second chance!

Click to collapse



banned for bringing his sarcasm back, and banned cause second chances dont exist in the ban thread


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for bringing his sarcasm back, and banned cause second chances dont exist in the ban thread

Click to collapse



Banned because the ban thread doesnt exist too


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the ban thread doesnt exist too

Click to collapse



Banned cause what happened to it???


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause what happened to it???

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a lie, just like teh cake


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's a lie, just like teh cake

Click to collapse



Banned cause i hate lies!!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i hate lies!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause I like cake.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned cause I like cake.

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate copycats


----------



## AzizOnDeck (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because I hate you.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I hate copycats

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause haters are not tolerated (hating cats, though positive, is not a reason...)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned 'cause haters are not tolerated (hating cats, though positive, is not a reason...)

Click to collapse



Banned because he copied my signature


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he copied my signature

Click to collapse



banned cause who copied your sig?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause who copied your sig?

Click to collapse



banned because that underscore dude


----------



## mprou (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he copied my signature

Click to collapse



Banned cause you didn't copyrighted!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because that underscore dude

Click to collapse



banned cause it doesn't look that similar to me...


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it doesn't look that similar to me...

Click to collapse



Banned because i can't see signatures??

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it doesn't look that similar to me...

Click to collapse



Banned because the thanks thingy 

@sid: banned for not using a pc


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the thanks thingy
> 
> @sid: banned for not using a pc

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting i should use a pc instead of my android device.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for suggesting i should use a pc instead of my android device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banked because you should use whatever you like. Besides, if you could see sigs, it may induce the need to act like a baby if you happen to see someone with similarities to yours.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for suggesting i should use a pc instead of my android device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being android racist


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banked because you should use whatever you like. Besides, if you could see sigs, it may induce the need to act like a baby if you happen to see someone with similarities to yours.

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar reminds me of a rapist pacman hopped up on adrenaline. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your avatar reminds me of a rapist pacman hopped up on adrenaline.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person



husam666 said:


> Banned for being android racist

Click to collapse



Banned because wtf ??? 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your avatar reminds me of a rapist pacman hopped up on adrenaline.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause this^^^^ made me laugh


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your avatar reminds me of a rapist pacman hopped up on adrenaline.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because that EXACTLY the look I was goin for!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because that EXACTLY the look I was goin for!

Click to collapse



Banned for going for THAT look....remind me to never be in a room with you or chao alone haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause this^^^^ made me laugh

Click to collapse



Banned because me too!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because me too!

Click to collapse



Since I must do it again...

Banned for going for THAT look....remind me to never be in a room with you or chao alone haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because me too!

Click to collapse



banned because





double banned because I keep misreading your location as me gusta


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your inability to find your car??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for your inability to find your car??

Click to collapse



banned cause ive lost my car before after a baseball game on thirsty thursday, cause it was parked so far away and it was dark and was tipsy, it took me a half hour to find it 

@Huysum i love that movie


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause ive lost my car before after a baseball game on thirsty thursday, cause it was parked so far away and it was dark and was tipsy, it took me a half hour to find it
> 
> @Huysum i love that movie

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanted the stop copying us scene, I copied the wrong link lol 

double banned because that movie is the best ever
btw: it's a llama


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wanted the stop copying us scene, I copied the wrong link lol
> 
> double banned because that movie is the best ever
> btw: it's a llama

Click to collapse



banned cause "no its an ostrich"  

LMAO


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause "no its an ostrich"
> 
> LMAO

Click to collapse



Banned because husam's threatening sig looks much better than mine. If I were trying to copy it, I would have at least tried to make it equally attractive, if not more attractive.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because husam's threatening sig looks much better than mine. If I were trying to copy it, I would have at least tried to make it equally attractive, if not more attractive.

Click to collapse



Banned cause u took his idea and made it disgusting looking


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u took his idea and made it disgusting looking

Click to collapse



Lol! Why don't you tell me how you really feel? Stop holding back so much! But anyway, it wasn't intentional but, since it seems that this little string of text is so near and dear to your hearts, I'll delete mine. It really doesn't mean that much to me and, I would hate to have to ban the too of you for crying to your mommies. Aww screw it! Banned for crying to your mommies!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Lol! Why don't you tell me how you really feel? Stop holding back so much! But anyway, it wasn't intentional but, since it seems that this little string of text is so near and dear to your hearts, I'll delete mine. It really doesn't mean that much to me and, I would hate to have to ban the too of you for crying to your mommies. Aww screw it! Banned for crying to your mommies!

Click to collapse



Banned for making people cry


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Lol! Why don't you tell me how you really feel? Stop holding back so much! But anyway, it wasn't intentional but, since it seems that this little string of text is so near and dear to your hearts, I'll delete mine. It really doesn't mean that much to me and, I would hate to have to ban the too of you for crying to your mommies. Aww screw it! Banned for crying to your mommies!

Click to collapse



Banned because it works every time


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it works every time

Click to collapse



Banned because you're absolutely right! It worked well.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because you're absolutely right! It worked well.

Click to collapse



Banned because I learned not to let Husam get to me, you should learn that Husam is a master of emotional manipulation.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because you're absolutely right! It worked well.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not 12


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not 12

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not banning me.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for asking for it


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for asking for it

Click to collapse



Banned for not being 12.

Double banned for getting mad about someone asking you to do what you were supposed to do anyway, young man!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not being 12.
> 
> Double banned for getting mad about someone asking you to do what you were supposed to do anyway, young man!

Click to collapse



Banned because you sound 90!! 
double banned for the sig FAIL!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not being 12.
> 
> Double banned for getting mad about someone asking you to do what you were supposed to do anyway, young man!

Click to collapse



banned cause of your previous comment:



> Lol! Why don't you tell me how you really feel? Stop holding back so much! But anyway, it wasn't intentional but, since it seems that this little string of text is so near and dear to your hearts, I'll delete mine. It really doesn't mean that much to me and, I would hate to have to ban the too of you for crying to your mommies. Aww screw it! Banned for crying to your mommies!

Click to collapse



I could care less about copyrights over a sig idea 

But i was just stating that your sig was sloppy 2nds and looked that way too


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause of your previous comment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for saying sloppy seconds


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for saying sloppy seconds

Click to collapse



Banned for loving to sh!t bacon


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for saying sloppy seconds

Click to collapse



banned cause i thought it would bring more comedy in this thread


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for skipping


----------



## Black☼Droid (Jun 13, 2011)

^^Banned for not BANNING!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping

Click to collapse



banned cause you beat me by milliseconds 

Double banned cause i can skip if i want 

Triple Banned cause if i would of thought you were going to be done typing milliseconds before me i would of waited


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^^^I ban you guys for using quotes to ban them^^^^^
Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you beat me by milliseconds
> 
> Double banned cause i can skip if i want
> 
> Triple Banned cause if i would of thought you were going to be done typing milliseconds before me i would of waited

Click to collapse



Banned because no skips allowed.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you beat me by milliseconds
> 
> Double banned cause i can skip if i want
> 
> Triple Banned cause if i would of thought you were going to be done typing milliseconds before me i would of waited

Click to collapse



Banned because waiting makes you


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because no skips allowed.

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping 

Edit banned myself for epic fail

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Black☼Droid (Jun 13, 2011)

.....Ban myself for being to slow!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

Black☼Droid said:


> .....Ban myself for being to slow!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the title of the thread.  Also for being too slow.


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Jun 13, 2011)

banned this person above me for banning himself

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Black☼Droid said:


> .....Ban myself for being to slow!!

Click to collapse



banned because thats what she said


----------



## Black☼Droid (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because thats what she said

Click to collapse





Banned for earwigging!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because no skips allowed.

Click to collapse



banned cause u can kiss my a$$

banned cause i skipped again 

banned cause the name of the thread is ban the person above you when technically your above me, the thread does not say banned the person right above you 

So suck it bannned!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u can kiss my a$$
> 
> banned cause i skipped again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont want


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i dont want

Click to collapse



banned OOOOOO HE TOLD YOU!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because no skips allowed.

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> banned OOOOOO HE TOLD YOU!!

Click to collapse



banned cause i told you


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> banned OOOOOO HE TOLD YOU!!

Click to collapse



Banned for the use of caps

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

edit: banned ^^^


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> edit: banned ^^^

Click to collapse



Banned for editing your fail

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> edit: banned ^^^

Click to collapse



banned cause you don't like girls asses too


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't like a$$

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



banned cause you back


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking we care

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned for showing my fail


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for thinking we care
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I care


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for thinking we care
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for being a ****!!! 

What did she ever do to you.

Banned cause an apology is in order!!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being a ****!!!
> 
> What did she ever do to you.
> 
> Banned cause an apology is in order!!

Click to collapse



Banned for over reacting. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for over reacting.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because that was not a proper way to treat a lady

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because that was not a proper way to treat a lady
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



If i had said that to anyone else it would have been acceptable, And taken as intended, but because it was to a female It apparently is wrong? Ban to you all. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Manolego (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because i can and i want ban you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> If i had said that to anyone else it would have been acceptable, And taken as intended, but because it was to a female It apparently is wrong? Ban to you all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for not caring that you insulted a women!

That is no way to act towards women


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

SidDark said:


> If i had said that to anyone else it would have been acceptable, And taken as intended, but because it was to a female It apparently is wrong? Ban to you all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




Banned for not getting it. It's a joke, relax now and apologise 



Manolego said:


> Banned because i can and i want ban you

Click to collapse



Banned for the noobish ban!


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the noobish ban!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned for quoting 2 quotes and only banning one of them


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for quoting 2 quotes and only banning one of them

Click to collapse



Banned because of stupid Tapatalk force close bug...


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Manolego (Jun 13, 2011)

Ban because i need 10 posts


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

Manolego said:


> Ban because i need 10 posts

Click to collapse



banned cause u still need 4


----------



## Manolego (Jun 13, 2011)

Ban because you banned me


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u still need 4

Click to collapse



banned because you have 3000, be kind and give him some


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for quoting 2 quotes and only banning one of them

Click to collapse



banned for giving me ADD looking at all the eye candy in your sig and profile banner

EDIT: Banning self AGAIN for not hitting refresh before banning


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> banned for giving me ADD looking at all the eye candy in your sig and profile banner
> 
> EDIT: Banning self AGAIN for not hitting refresh before banning

Click to collapse



banned cause i like things that look nice and work nice


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> banned for giving me ADD looking at all the eye candy in your sig and profile banner
> 
> EDIT: Banning self AGAIN for not hitting refresh before banning

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself again


----------



## Manolego (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because i love listen System of a Down and SlipKnot


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

Manolego said:


> Banned because i love listen System of a Down and SlipKnot

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself for listening to music you like...and for not banning the person above you...and for bad grammar - Triple Ban!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Manolego said:


> Banned because i love listen System of a Down and SlipKnot

Click to collapse



Banned because it's been more than 4 months now and i still cant get used to my netbook's keyboard


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

Manolego said:


> Banned because i love listen System of a Down and SlipKnot

Click to collapse



banned cause i don't like Slipknot but do like system of a down.

Double banned cause you only need 1 more post


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i don't like Slipknot but do like system of a down.
> 
> Double banned cause you only need 1 more post

Click to collapse



Banned because there is so much traffic in this thread


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because there is so much traffic in this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for playing Ban Cop


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because there is so much traffic in this thread

Click to collapse



banned cause that makes this thread more fun, with more people to banned


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for playing Ban Cop

Click to collapse



Banned, Look who's talking.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned, Look who's talking.

Click to collapse



banned because you're still a noob


----------



## Manolego (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because  i want


ILMF said:


> Banned for banning yourself for listening to music you like...and for not banning the person above you...and for bad grammar - Triple Ban!

Click to collapse



I I do not know how to speak in English,I am Brazilian...


----------



## SidDark (Jun 13, 2011)

Manolego said:


> Banned because  i want
> 
> I I do not know how to speak in English,I am Brazilian...

Click to collapse



Banned, but here have some flowers and gifts so i don't come across as mean.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

Manolego said:


> Banned because  i want
> 
> I I do not know how to speak in English,I am Brazilian...

Click to collapse



Banned (by a n00b) for...stuttering


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned (by a n00b) for...stuttering

Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what just happened


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



OMFG...BANNED cause now I have ADHD...


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I don't know what just happened

Click to collapse



Banned for not following along with the thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for not following along with the thread

Click to collapse



Banned cause lmao, i should of left my signature attached 

Then you would be seeing double


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for not following along with the thread

Click to collapse



Banned for shuffling MILF


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for shuffling MILF

Click to collapse



Banned for playing with anagrams

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for shuffling MILF

Click to collapse



banned cause i knew his username looked like something, i just couldn't point it out


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause lmao, i should of left my signature attached
> 
> Then you would be seeing double

Click to collapse



BANNED cause I'm laughing so hard I almost peed on the guy from sixteen candles above me


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for shuffling MILF

Click to collapse



Banned for finally coming up with an explanation for closing my eyes and creating a username


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for finally coming up with an explanation for closing my eyes and creating a username

Click to collapse



Banned for not being creative enough to think of a username


----------



## Slim Delgado (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because I just want to be part of the fun

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

Slim Delgado said:


> Banned because I just want to be part of the fun
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for that then. And welcome to xda!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not being creative enough to think of a username

Click to collapse



Banned cause now I'm on my car banning you

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause now I'm on my car banning you
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned because you should not ban and drive. It dangerous!!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned cuz thus is a pointless thread for n00bs lol

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should not ban and drive. It dangerous!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know  android has  speech to text 

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned cuz thus is a pointless thread for n00bs lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no right to call me noob , you noob! 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned cuz thus is a pointless thread for n00bs lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know how to have fun 

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned cuz thus is a pointless thread for n00bs lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being noob and for trolling


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned because you don't know  android has  speech to text
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned because I know.
Double ban because if doesn't support Greek 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for being noob and for trolling

Click to collapse



Banned for being trolled by a noob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being trolled by a noob

Click to collapse



banned cause of this:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause of this:

Click to collapse



Banned for slapping like a girl


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned cuz I'm bored of revision

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned cuz I'm bored of revision
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for stuyding


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stuyding

Click to collapse



Banned for taking the nyan cat out of your sig


----------



## Slim Delgado (Jun 14, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned cuz thus is a pointless thread for n00bs lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you cant have free spirited fun


Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for taking the nyan cat out of your sig

Click to collapse



Banned because xda limits us to 4 only photos in the sig 
double banned because I have to skip noobs


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because xda limits us to 4 only photos in the sig
> double banned because I have to skip noobs

Click to collapse



Banned for implying more than 4 photos is a good thing 

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because xda limits us to 4 only photos in the sig
> double banned because I have to skip noobs

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree.  So that means i'm not a noob?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for implying more than 4 photos is a good thing
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



banned cause i still have an hour and 45 min left of work and this is how i feel:


----------



## Slim Delgado (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because xda limits us to 4 only photos in the sig
> double banned because I have to skip noobs

Click to collapse



Ha ha double banned because you were once a noobs too

sent from my uprooted Thunderbolt. help me root XD


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i still have an hour and 45 min left of work and this is how i feel:

Click to collapse



Banned because I got off work 5 hours ago


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I got off work 5 hours ago

Click to collapse



banned cause that does not help me get off faster

Double banned for being so far ahead of my time and going into work earlier


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that does not help me get off faster
> 
> Double banned for being so far ahead of my time and going into work earlier

Click to collapse



Banned for not living where I live .


----------



## SidDark (Jun 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that does not help me get off faster
> 
> Double banned for being so far ahead of my time and going into work earlier

Click to collapse



Banned because its 12:20am here 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because its 12:20am here
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I just ate the biggest bowl of ice cream and I still want more


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not living where I live .

Click to collapse



banned because i was never a noob, i left my xda account for about 3 months before i started using it 

double banned because why do you care about my noob opinion in you?
you know i just do it for the tease


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I just ate the biggest bowl of ice cream and I still want more

Click to collapse



banned for being fat


----------



## farukb (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i was never a noob, i left my xda account for about 3 months before i started using it
> 
> double banned because why do you care about my noob opinion in you?
> you know i just do it for the tease

Click to collapse



banned for not having a life...you joined in 2010 and have 7k posts


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i was never a noob, i left my xda account for about 3 months before i started using it
> 
> double banned because why do you care about my noob opinion in you?
> you know i just do it for the tease

Click to collapse



Banned because you're such a tease.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

farukb said:


> banned for not having a life...you joined in 2010 and have 7k posts

Click to collapse



banned for being here longer then me and 800 posts


----------



## farukb (Jun 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being here longer then me and 800 posts

Click to collapse



banned for too many offtopic posts and boasting about it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

farukb said:


> banned for too many offtopic posts and boasting about it

Click to collapse



banned cause only a grand of them are off topic 

The other 2000 grand are in the epic forums


----------



## farukb (Jun 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause only a grand of them are off topic
> 
> The other 2000 grand are in the epic forums

Click to collapse




can i ban myself and go sleep? it's 01:30 where i'm from
also i ban myself for still being on xda and not sleeping,for my head is aching,for having an exam tomorrow....the list can go on like forever 


oh and i ban you for having such a rainbowlike signature


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

farukb said:


> can i ban myself and go sleep? it's 01:30 where i'm from
> also i ban myself for still being on xda and not sleeping,for my head is aching,for having an exam tomorrow....the list can go on like forever
> 
> 
> oh and i ban you for having such a rainbowlike signature

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody called a shrink


----------



## farukb (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nobody called a shrink

Click to collapse



banned for not getting the point....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

farukb said:


> can i ban myself and go sleep? it's 01:30 where i'm from
> also i ban myself for still being on xda and not sleeping,for my head is aching,for having an exam tomorrow....the list can go on like forever
> 
> 
> oh and i ban you for having such a rainbowlike signature

Click to collapse



banned cause it looks nice


----------



## Slim Delgado (Jun 14, 2011)

farukb said:


> banned for not having a life...you joined in 2010 and have 7k posts

Click to collapse



Double banned I was only teasing too lol. 

sent from my uprooted Thunderbolt. help me root XD


----------



## Slim Delgado (Jun 14, 2011)

Slim Delgado said:


> Double banned I was only teasing too lol.
> 
> sent from my uprooted Thunderbolt. help me root XD

Click to collapse



Banned myself for quotting the wrong post ha ha 


sent from my uprooted Thunderbolt. help me root XD


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

Slim Delgado said:


> Banned myself for quotting the wrong post ha ha
> 
> 
> sent from my uprooted Thunderbolt. help me root XD

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself for a third time.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

Slim Delgado said:


> Banned myself for quotting the wrong post ha ha
> 
> 
> sent from my uprooted Thunderbolt. help me root XD

Click to collapse



Banned because it is 7:45pm here and I just got off work, which wouldn't be a big deal had I not gone image about 7:20am! 

Double banned for not watching what you're doing!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for banning yourself for a third time.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a self-banned banner for how many times said banner may perform a self-banning.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for banning a self-banned banner for how many times said banner may perform a self-banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying ban to many times in 1 sentence.


Sent from my gingerbread LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for saying ban to many times in 1 sentence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my gingerbread LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being too lazy to type "one"

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 14, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for being too lazy to type "one"
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out,and i was actually going to type it out it would have been faster then holding the q key to post the 1


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for pointing that out,and i was actually going to type it out it would have been faster then holding the q key to post the 1

Click to collapse



Banned for justifying the reason you were previously banned 

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 14, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for justifying the reason you were previously banned
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for the cowboy bebob avatar.


Sent from my gingerbread LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for the cowboy bebob avatar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my gingerbread LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing who Spike is , but double banned for spelling it wrong.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## Slim Delgado (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for banning a self-banned banner for how many times said banner may perform a self-banning.

Click to collapse





sent from my uprooted Thunderbolt. help me root XD

Ha ha banned for banning a banned banner that was self banned and continuing further to go an ban, so triple banned for the bannerism ha ha, new words created


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

Slim Delgado said:


> sent from my uprooted Thunderbolt. help me root XD
> 
> Ha ha banned for banning a banned banner that was self banned and continuing further to go an ban, so triple banned for the bannerism ha ha, new words created

Click to collapse



Banned because you still don't get the concept of this game


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you still don't get the concept of this game

Click to collapse



Banned for getting the concept of "Ban the user above you.".


Sent from my gingerbread LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for getting the concept of "Ban the user above you.".
> 
> 
> Sent from my gingerbread LG-VM670 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for CMTF up!

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 14, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for CMTF up!
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned because i have no clue WTH "CMTF up" means.


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because i have no clue WTH "CMTF up" means.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you ban someone just because he knows something more than you!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause you ban someone just because he knows something more than you!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm wishing I was with you when you said "WOW" haha  Tight girl + tight dress = great responses.  Real life math, it works and has many outcomes for the same situation. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Jun 14, 2011)

I banned anyone who doesn't quoted me in their post and I also banned anyone who read my post.. BANNED

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> I banned anyone who doesn't quoted me in their post and I also banned anyone who read my post.. BANNED
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the game


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not getting the game

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a helpful xda member and explaining it to them.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not being a helpful xda member and explaining it to them.

Click to collapse



Banned because the thread name is the rules, can it be more obvious?


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the thread name is the rules, can it be more obvious?

Click to collapse



Lol! Banned because apparently, for some, it COULD stand to be a bit more obvious.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Lol! Banned because apparently, for some, it COULD stand to be a bit more obvious.

Click to collapse



banned because i'm  a horse owner


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i'm  a horse owner

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm as big as a horse.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I'm as big as a horse.

Click to collapse



Banned for self degradation. 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for self degradation.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving me no proof that you ever posted that.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for self degradation.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you DID write that! Pipsqueak told me. 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you DID write that! Pipsqueak told me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting you know anyone, or anything named Pipsqueak.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you DID write that! Pipsqueak told me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for having someone to help you investigate the mysterious post.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for admitting you know anyone, or anything named Pipsqueak.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for being ashamed of your friends who have unusual nicknames.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for having someone to help you investigate the mysterious post.

Click to collapse



Banned because I need none! You should be investigating.... 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I need none! You should be investigating....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for talking  to Pipsqueak. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the thread name is the rules, can it be more obvious?

Click to collapse



banned cause you know the rules

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause you know the rules
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banning myself for thinking wrong page as last xD

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

mprou said:


> banning myself for thinking wrong page as last xD
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Also banning you for talking trash to someone about the rules, while breaking them yourself!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Also banning you for talking trash to someone about the rules, while breaking them yourself!

Click to collapse



Banned for living in au-me-gusta


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for living in au-me-gusta

Click to collapse



Banned from Manu chao : Me gustas Tu 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned from Manu chao : Me gustas Tu
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for burning my eyes


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for burning my eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for letting yourself get burned.

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for letting yourself get burned.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned because I like fire


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I like fire

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting to pyromania. 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## SidDark (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for admitting to pyromania.
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned for using big words

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for using big words
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because this is bigger antidisestablishment


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because this is bigger antidisestablishment

Click to collapse



Banned for using THAT WORD as an example. Altruistic may not be a bigger word in letter count but I guarantee you have to look it up. 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for using THAT WORD as an example. Altruistic may not be a bigger word in letter count but I guarantee you have to look it up.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being correct and making me Google it. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for being correct and making me Google it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for actually Googling it

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for actually Googling it
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because i tried the omegle video chat feature and my eyes are still burning


----------



## SidDark (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i tried the omegle video chat feature and my eyes are still burning

Click to collapse



Banned for randomly bringing up omegle  video chat. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for randomly bringing up omegle  video chat.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT USING omegle video chat.  (Here's another word you probably don't know... Secateurs) 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for NOT USING omegle video chat.  (Here's another word you probably don't know... Secateurs)
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking im gonna google


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking im gonna google

Click to collapse



Banned for not expanding your vocabulary.... 


Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

banned so you have time to teach us how to expand it

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not expanding your vocabulary....
> 
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



banned because i dont care about it


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i dont care about it

Click to collapse



banned cause you came 2nd

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause you came 2nd
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for being selfish...if you don't get it, I'm not gonna 'splain it...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

ILMF said:


> banned for being selfish...if you don't get it, I'm not gonna 'splain it...

Click to collapse



banned for splaining


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for splaining

Click to collapse



banned cause I loled


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause I loled

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing in public
congrats you officially look stupid


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for laughing in public
> congrats you officially look stupid

Click to collapse



Banned. You LOL all the time in this thread.... Or do "we" suffer from short term memory loss.... 
(we means YOU)
Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. You LOL all the time in this thread.... Or do "we" suffer from short term memory loss....
> (we means YOU)
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me earlier of what it was like studying for my SAT's, and now reminding me that I can remember NOTHING


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for reminding me earlier of what it was like studying for my SAT's, and now reminding me that I can remember NOTHING

Click to collapse



Banned because Cowboy Bebop was an awesome show and I'm going to watch it when I get home. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Cowboy Bebop was an awesome show and I'm going to watch it when I get home.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know who Cowboy Bebop is.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I don't know who Cowboy Bebop is.

Click to collapse



banned for not watching adult swim.........


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I don't know who Cowboy Bebop is.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating animation


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating animation

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called anime, not animation. There is a difference! The sooner you realize this the sooner our marriage can get back on track! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's called anime, not animation. There is a difference! The sooner you realize this the sooner our marriage can get back on track!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because we have something in common... Liking Cowboy Bebop and Adult Swim.

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's called anime, not animation. There is a difference! The sooner you realize this the sooner our marriage can get back on track!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because i'm not married to you


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i'm not married to you

Click to collapse



Banned because.....YOU'RE DIVORCING ME?! ....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i'm not married to you

Click to collapse



Banned  cuz you won't be nice to Pipsqueak. And to think... She was gonna bring you stuff via airpipsqueak.... 


I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## rqqk (Jun 14, 2011)

Ban. Ned. Ann. Ed. 
Huh?  Oh, I was just collecting fruits and vegetables for my very kind and loving grandmother... thank you sir but I'm afraid your charity is no good here... of course I expect some complications with the birthing process... I believe it to be nothing more than an amateurs feeble attempt at a hoax my fair lady! So many words, so little sense... 
Banner. Bannered. Banning. Banning myself.. banning so good. Myself.. I R ban 

Sent from my Htc Google Nexus ll  using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

banned for thinking that anyone is ever gonna read that


----------



## rqqk (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned for helping me reach that sobering reality and assisting me in realizing that my bored rambling has actually done a disservice to all of the kind and physically delectable treats found in these magical threads...

Sent from my Htc Google Nexus ll using XDA App


----------



## devator22 (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned for making me go back a page and reading that

Sent from my Incredible 2 with Xda app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

devator22 said:


> Banned for making me go back a page and reading that
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 with Xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for being stupid


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being stupid

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on poor defenseless noobs.


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being stupid

Click to collapse



Banned cause I have nothing better to do


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being stupid

Click to collapse



Banned for being mean in a facetious way.

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause I have nothing better to do

Click to collapse



banned because i was banned 3 times for the same post 

I'm famous (insert me gusta here) 

edit: now 4


----------



## rqqk (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being stupid

Click to collapse



Banned for being a negative Nancy (^_^)

Sent from my Google Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i was banned 3 times for the same post
> 
> I'm famous (insert me gusta here)
> 
> edit: now 4

Click to collapse



I'm happy ban. You should be banned more often. 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i was banned 3 times for the same post
> 
> I'm famous (insert me gusta here)
> 
> edit: now 4

Click to collapse



Banned cause I envy your fame


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause I envy your fame

Click to collapse



Banned because now 5


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because now 5

Click to collapse



Double banned cuz I'm mad at you.
(that makes seven.)

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Double banned cuz I'm mad at you.
> (that makes seven.)
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned because i meant that post alone 

double banned because , ur mad


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i meant that post alone
> 
> double banned because , ur mad

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your are mean to Pipsqueak (and by extension, me   ) I'm counting all the bans in this short amount of time... Eight (5 + 2 (double ban)+ 1 (this one)

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz your are mean to Pipsqueak (and by extension, me   ) I'm counting all the bans in this short amount of time... Eight (5 + 2 (double ban)+ 1 (this one)
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned because im sorry


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im sorry

Click to collapse



Banned cause i'm addictited in banning you


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im sorry

Click to collapse



Banned because ok. Pipsqueak wants to know if you want a pretzel? She will throw one to you.

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because ok. Pipsqueak wants to know if you want a pretzel? She will throw one to you.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause "you know who" goes for another run!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because ok. Pipsqueak wants to know if you want a pretzel? She will throw one to you.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because no, im cool


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not providing suitable banning reasons.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm a hater


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause I'm a hater

Click to collapse



Banned because im spamming even though i promised not to


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because im spamming even though i promised not to

Click to collapse



Banned so you don't have to spam


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned so you don't have to spam

Click to collapse



Banned. Thread spam is a way of life for some of us.  
(right Husam? )

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned so you don't have to spam

Click to collapse



Banned so you have no further need to worry about his spam.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Thread spam is a way of life for some of us.
> (right Husam? )
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being too quick on the draw.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being too quick on the draw.

Click to collapse



banned for living in slow mo


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for living in slow mo

Click to collapse



Banned for pretending to be an Italian mobster.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for pretending to be an Italian mobster.

Click to collapse



banned because im am a mafioso


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im am a mafioso

Click to collapse



Banned because you said I'm am


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you said I'm am

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate banning you because I love looking at your ass-atar.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you said I'm am

Click to collapse



banned for noticing my fail


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for noticing my fail

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your avatar again.  Bring rick back lol


----------



## SidDark (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for changing your avatar again.  Bring rick back lol

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting rick back

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for changing your avatar again.  Bring rick back lol

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting he rid himself of Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon for Rick Astley.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for wanting rick back
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for wanting ****


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for suggesting he rid himself of Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon for Rick Astley.

Click to collapse



banned because i cant agree more


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 14, 2011)

Banned for illicit language 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i cant agree more

Click to collapse



Banned because agreeing with someone is a weird reason to ban them


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned for illicit language
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for limey language


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for using words I don't know.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because your real name means birth


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for spreading false info.
> That's the Arabic meaning. In Perisan it means "born in Mehr" which is October.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I was also born in October


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I was also born in October

Click to collapse



banned for bringing the winter when born


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for bringing the winter when born

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm finally going to see "Super 8" tonight.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for bringing the winter when born

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on Winter.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm finally going to see "Super 8" tonight.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what it is about but, I still wanna see it pretty bad.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I have no idea what it is about but, I still wanna see it pretty bad.

Click to collapse



banned because it sounds like a p0rn


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it sounds like a p0rn

Click to collapse



BANNED.  Get your mind out of the gutter!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for seeing it sooner than me. I can't watch it until it's released on thepiratebay.org.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because thats against the rulz of the forum


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for seeing it sooner than me. I can't watch it until it's released on thepiratebay.org.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because husam is right. Just erase the url

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for making me edit my post.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because that site is the best


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for making me edit my post.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking of that yourself


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for making me edit my post.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think they were giving you a hard time about your ethics as much as what you originally posted. I'm sure they don't care where you get it from.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I don't think they were giving you a hard time about your ethics as much as what you originally posted. I'm sure they don't care where you get it from.

Click to collapse



banned because i have to take a subject called computer ethics in school 

I love piracy


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because tl;dr.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what that means.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i have to take a subject called computer ethics in school
> 
> I love piracy

Click to collapse



Banned because "The Man" is going to assimilate you! Lol


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I don't know what that means.

Click to collapse



banned for not using google


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having stupid subjects. I guess I'll get banned too for the same reason. Imagine having to pass: "foundations of islamic revolution".
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol yup banned for that xD


----------



## SidDark (Jun 14, 2011)

General Ban to all who messed up and banned/quoted the wrong people on this page.. including the person above me (so i'm still within the rules  )


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

SidDark said:


> General Ban to all who messed up and banned/quoted the wrong people on this page.. including the person above me (so i'm still within the rules  )

Click to collapse



banned because i need sakai 
and hes not here or on fb


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol yup banned for that xD

Click to collapse



Banned because you finally changed that avatar  
The previous one was bad

Edit: I miss sakai too 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## eclsnowman (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because again it's not ur house
> 
> @hooka: I use prepaid, I don't have to pay anything

Click to collapse



Banned for using ur when your is only two more letters.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for banning multiple people with 1 post.
> P.s. i ban myself since I don't know who's sakai?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because he's our relationship expert


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because he's our relationship expert

Click to collapse



Banned for needing a relationship expert


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for needing a relationship expert

Click to collapse



banned because im still a noob in these stuff


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im still a noob in these stuff

Click to collapse



Banned because my stomach is rumbling.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my phone's battery is dying.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for stabbing your battery


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for stabbing your battery

Click to collapse



Banned for not stabbing your battery pfft


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being a noob.
> P.s. again self-ban xD.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because you have to stop banning yourself


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not stabbing your battery pfft

Click to collapse



banned for interrupting


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for interrupting

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your avatar alot.

*Edit* You picked a good one.Floyd Rocks.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for changing your avatar alot.
> 
> *Edit* You picked a good one.Floyd Rocks.

Click to collapse



banned for having the same bird on your shoulder since i first saw you (dont mind the stupid grammer)


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for having the same bird on your shoulder since i first saw you (dont mind the stupid grammer)

Click to collapse



Banned because its only been a year or so.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because its only been a year or so.

Click to collapse



banned for not changing your avatar in a year 
dont you get bored of it?


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not changing your avatar in a year
> dont you get bored of it?

Click to collapse



Banned because umm I don't , I miss that bird.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because umm I don't , I miss that bird.

Click to collapse



what happened?
 banned


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because umm I don't , I miss that bird.

Click to collapse



Unbanned for missing your bird. All are banned for the Bebop ban portion of this thread and I missed it 

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what happened?
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned for getting personal.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what happened?
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned for the questions.

I moved and dont work at the mall where he was.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for getting personal.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



banned because death note is better than cowboy bebop


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what happened?
> banned

Click to collapse



Isn't it obvious? Pip ate it to show she's dominant 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because death note is better than cowboy bebop

Click to collapse



Banned because no way. But DN was good...so 1/2 banned.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned because no way. But DN was good...so 1/2 banned.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



banned because you show me your face, and tell me your real name, right now


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you show me your face, and tell me your real name, right now

Click to collapse



Banned for being demanding. Double banned for too many: 

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for halfbanning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because H ƛ L F - B A N


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for halfbanning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for making up the word "halfbanning" and forcing my dictionary to remember it.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I was 2 lazy to press " " or "-".
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you were also too lazy to spell "two"

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, i deserve that... But banned for pointing it out!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for making me LOL

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for making me LOL
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for lolling at things which clearly are not funny.

the title of this thread should be changed to 'ban someone' based on the last 4 pages..


----------



## Scabes24 (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for lolling at things which clearly are not funny.
> 
> the title of this thread should be changed to 'ban someone' based on the last 4 pages..

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word lolling. Double banned for trying to adjust the rules of the game..


Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for using the word lolling. Double banned for trying to adjust the rules of the game..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for misinterpreting...he was making a suggestion, not trying...

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for misinterpreting...he was making a suggestion, not trying...
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for giving up so easily, you quitter!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for giving up so easily, you quitter!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being more supportive..

i was actually being sarcastic with regard to the title thread... i forget you're all mainly Americans and don't understand the concept... or is that irony?


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not being more supportive..
> 
> i was actually being sarcastic with regard to the title thread... i forget you're all mainly Americans and don't understand the concept... or is that irony?

Click to collapse



Banned for getting defensive over being banned...

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for getting defensive over being banned...
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for misunderstanding, i was simply making a point.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for misunderstanding, i was simply making a point.

Click to collapse



Banned AGAIN for being defensive...lmao (you do know this is all in fun)

banning myself  for being overly sensitive  to your feelings 

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned AGAIN for being defensive...lmao (you do know this is all in fun)
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking i'm taking this too seriously..


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for thinking i'm taking this too seriously..

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not capable oftaking anything too seriously because I have a dog  who poops with his add against a tree 

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned because I'm not capable oftaking anything to seriously because I have a dog  who poops with his add against a tree
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for TMI


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for thinking i'm taking this too seriously..

Click to collapse



And you're also banned for being overly sensitive. We all completely understood your humor back there- even we Americans


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> And you're also banned for being overly sensitive. We all completely understood your humor back there- even we Americans

Click to collapse



banned for.... f%$^ it i'm off to bed..


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> banned for.... f%$^ it i'm off to bed..

Click to collapse



Banned for staying up late 'cause yer in this stoopid forum

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> banned for.... f%$^ it i'm off to bed..

Click to collapse



Banned for being off to bed, lightweight.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being off to bed, lightweight.

Click to collapse



Banned again (cause I know you've already been banned for it) that nutbag of an avatar. It makes my butt itch it freaks me out so bad.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned again (cause I know you've already been banned for it) that nutbag of an avatar. It makes my butt itch it freaks me out so bad.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned because I was sure hoping to get your approval of my nutbag of an avatar.  I guess I'll just sit here and cry now, while listening to the 70s funk music coming from your avatar.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I was sure hoping to get your approval of my nutbag of an avatar.  I guess I'll just sit here and cry now, while listening to the 70s funk music coming from your avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned because that is a great anime your talking about.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because that is a great anime your talking about.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I don't like 70s funk music.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for assuming I don't like 70s funk music.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know the difference between funk and jazz. Double banned cause yer omfg funny.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned because you don't know the difference between funk and jazz
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not familiar with the anime. I've been on my phone and the only major detail I can make out is the butterfly collar, which I associate more with funk than jazz.

Double banned because I can see this becoming something much more personal than a bunch of folks having fun by screwing around with each other. I know how important anime is to some people.

Triple banned for editing your post in such a way that mine has completely lost its point!


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I'm not familiar with the anime. I've been on my phone and the only major detail I can make out is the butterfly collar, which I associate more with funk than jazz.
> 
> Double banned because I can see this becoming something much more personal than a bunch of folks having fun by screwing around with each other. I know how important anime is to some people.

Click to collapse



banned because no one talked about Gintama.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned because no one talked about Gintama.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I had to google Gintama and found that it's Gin Tama (and now I want to see it...). Double banned cause I can now no longer respond to my double banning as a result of a butterfly collar on my avatar


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause I had to google Gintama, and double banned cause I can now no longer respond to my double banning as a result of a butterfly collar on my avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for watching Americanized anime.(dubbed)


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for watching Americanized anime.(dubbed)

Click to collapse



Banned cause I HAVE to watch Americanized anime cause I don't speak Japanese (off topic, I do have the boxed set of Bebop, and sometimes watch the episodes in Japanese just cause, well, it cracks me up trying to figure out what they are saying...)


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause I HAVE to watch Americanized anime cause I don't speak Japanese (off topic, I do have the boxed set of Bebop, and sometimes watch the episodes in Japanese just cause, well, it cracks me up trying to figure out what they are saying...)

Click to collapse



Banned because you can watch it subbed,and Gintama is hilarious.i watched to many subbed anime i hate the way they sound when dubbed now.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because you can watch it subbed,and Gintama is hilarious.i watched to many subbed anime i hate the way they sound when dubbed now.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing so much about anime that you could write a FAQ on it


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for knowing so much about anime that you could write a FAQ on it

Click to collapse



Banned because all i do while waiting for work (computer repair)is sit in these forums and watch anime lol.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because all i do while waiting for work (computer repair)is sit in these forums and watch anime lol.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am watching DBZ right now


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I am watching DBZ right now

Click to collapse



banned good for you,i cant watch that anymore.seen it all.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned because you are all anime addicted. Why that anime mania?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are all anime addicted. Why that anime mania?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because anime is amazing.

I've been watching this anime "Madoka" (I can't remember the full name), and it's amazing. It got so sad and I cried all yesterday. ;-;

Also, Panty and Stocking equals best comedy anime.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because anime is amazing.
> 
> I've been watching this anime "Madoka" (I can't remember the full name), and it's amazing. It got so sad and I cried all yesterday. ;-;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the full name of Puella Magi Madoka Magica! And don't accuse me of googling it! Just because I did, doesn't mean you have to accuse me of it.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned because Akira is a masterpiece the rest get in line.

Sent from my dual ceramic rotors.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not knowing the full name of Puella Magi Madoka Magica! And don't accuse me of googling it! Just because I did, doesn't mean you have to accuse me of it.

Click to collapse



banned for posting a long ban, even longer than this long ban, its very long that i cant read it all, why do you have to post long bans?, long bans are not good, long bans doesnt go in this thread, stop the long bans, they are not good for your health


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for posting a long ban, even longer than this long ban, its very long that i cant read it all, why do you have to post long bans?, long bans are not good, long bans doesnt go in this thread, stop the long bans, they are not good for your health

Click to collapse



Banned for rambling.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I generally dislike manga and comics.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for saying things wrong. I don't hate it I just don't care about it.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't either. Just needed to ban you.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I don't either. Just needed to ban you.

Click to collapse



banned for banning in public get a room you too


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being a pervert.

Click to collapse



banned for not noticing my fail


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not noticing my fail

Click to collapse



Banned because I noticed but chose not to inform you of the difference between too and two.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I noticed but chose not to inform you of the difference between too and two.

Click to collapse



banned because you guys make me famous when you ban me more that once for the same ban  

double banned for being selfish


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you guys make me famous when you ban me more that once for the same ban
> 
> double banned for being selfish

Click to collapse



Banned for another grammar fail. You were banned more THAN once.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you guys make me famous when you ban me more that once for the same ban
> 
> double banned for being selfish

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll never be famous.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you'll never be famous.

Click to collapse



banned because i already am


----------



## poontab (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you'll never be famous.

Click to collapse



Banned because as the Bieb ripped off Romeo Void Never Say Never


----------



## mprou (Jun 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for lying.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



bannf for not asking an autograph

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned because I'm back. There can be no greater reason.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

mprou said:


> bannf for not asking an autograph
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for contributing to his delusions of grandeur 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ShadowAS1 (Jun 15, 2011)

banned for making a stupid ban


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

ShadowAS1 said:


> banned for making a stupid ban

Click to collapse



Banned for being the authority on stupid.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for being the authority on stupid.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because your stupidity is my authority


----------



## muerteman (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned for not thinking that was atleast a little lame 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for not thinking that was atleast a little lame
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting who you are banning. You were forgiven the first time.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for not quoting who you are banning. You were forgiven the first time.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned because he was not and will never be forgiven.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because he was not and will never be forgiven.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hard a$$ in a humorous thread.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being a hard a$$ in a humorous thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this thread is humorous. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being a hard a$$ in a humorous thread.

Click to collapse



banned because ur unforgiving too


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because ur unforgiving too

Click to collapse



Banned for using "ur."

Double banned because...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for using "ur."
> 
> Double banned because...

Click to collapse



banned for making it an unpleasant surprise


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making it an unpleasant surprise

Click to collapse



Banned because my cable got shut off while I was watching Fresh Prince


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because my cable got shut off while I was watching Fresh Prince

Click to collapse



banned because that sounds g4y


----------



## muerteman (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because my cable got shut off while I was watching Fresh Prince

Click to collapse



Banned because they are not going to ever let you watch fresh prince again. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because my cable got shut off while I was watching Fresh Prince

Click to collapse



Banned for blaming forum users for your crappy cable

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## muerteman (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for blaming forum users for your crappy cable
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for posting at the same time as me 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for blaming forum users for your crappy cable
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because its nto crappy cable.  Apt is making us switch


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for posting at the same time as me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not also banning the other user to post at the same time as you.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making it an unpleasant surprise

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lmao! Now I'm a-less. 



RinZo said:


> Banned because my cable got shut off while I was watching Fresh Prince

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have paid the bill.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not also banning the other user to post at the same time as you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for the huge amount of bans in few minutes 

but not as huge as the one time we made the server go down


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for the huge amount of bans in few minutes
> 
> but not as huge as the one time we made the server go down

Click to collapse



Banned for making the server crash


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for making the server crash

Click to collapse



Banned for crashing.... What did I tell you about those caffeine drinks! 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for making the server crash

Click to collapse



banned because it was even before you exist on xda


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it was even before you exist on xda

Click to collapse



Banned I knew that lol.

Banned again for me joining XDA so late


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned I knew that lol.
> 
> Banned again for me joining XDA so late

Click to collapse



Banned before i go home

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned before i go home
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for going home.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for going home.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a self-banner

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for banning a self-banner
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



banned because banner is a different thing 

learn some english!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because banner is a different thing
> 
> learn some english!!

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no banner.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because there is no banner.

Click to collapse



banned because thats the spoon!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because thats the spoon!!

Click to collapse



Banned. Said the kettle (to the spoon) 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Said the kettle (to the spoon)
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause' I want some kettle corn


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned cause' I want some kettle corn

Click to collapse



banned for growing corn in a kettle


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for growing corn in a kettle

Click to collapse



Banned for not growing corn in a kettle

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

PhxkinMassacre said:


> Banned for not growing corn in a kettle
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause the megaskipper app is the sh*t!!!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause the megaskipper app is the sh*t!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting apps in the banning thread

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for promoting apps in the banning thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause i can promote apps anywhere i please as long as im following the thread rules and i clearly am following the ban rules


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i can promote apps anywhere i please as long as im following the thread rules and i clearly am following the ban rules

Click to collapse



Banned for following rules no one else does.   (jk, mods)

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for following rules no one else does.   (jk, mods)
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not writing that.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for not writing that.

Click to collapse



Banned for using an LG device


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using an LG device

Click to collapse



Banned because life is good


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because life is good

Click to collapse



banned because life is a b!tch, get over it


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because life is a b!tch, get over it

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a b!tch!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you're a b!tch!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking at your avatar before posting that


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not looking at your avatar before posting that

Click to collapse



Banned for LOOKING AT HIS AVATAR!  

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for LOOKING AT HIS AVATAR!
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause everybody looks at...avatars

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for LOOKING AT HIS AVATAR!
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a girl, how could you understand


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a girl, how could you understand

Click to collapse



Banned because she could be into that


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a girl, how could you understand

Click to collapse



Banned.  Although I shouldn't ban because you're so right


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because she could be into that

Click to collapse



banned because she'll kill you!!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because she'll kill you!!

Click to collapse



Self ban for maybe insulting someone, AGAIN!... sorry <3


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Self ban for maybe insulting someone, AGAIN!... sorry <3

Click to collapse



Banned for giving in to husam's tyranny.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for giving in to husam's tyranny.

Click to collapse



banned for reminding me of my chemical romance


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for reminding me of my chemical romance

Click to collapse



banned being reminded



husam666 said:


> Banned for using an LG device

Click to collapse



whats wrong with my lg


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for giving in to husam's tyranny.

Click to collapse



I ban ALL OF YOU for that last exchange about avatars and what you geeks think I look at  
/jk

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I ban ALL OF YOU for that last exchange about avatars and what you geeks think I look at
> /jk
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned because men


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because men

Click to collapse



banned for saying men


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for saying men

Click to collapse



Banned. He can say whatever He likes (as long as it, doesn't make Pipsqueak mad.   )

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. He can say whatever He likes (as long as it, doesn't make Pipsqueak mad.   )
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because he CAN say men but, not when  accompanies the word.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because he CAN say men but, not when  accompanies the word.

Click to collapse



Banned because you like men.


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because he CAN say men but, not when  accompanies the word.

Click to collapse



I ban you because I have to.

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you like men.

Click to collapse



Banned. Yes. Sparky IS AN MAN ergo I like men (although I only love him  )

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Yes. Sparky IS AN MAN ergo I like men (although I only love him  )
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for rendering speechless, some of the others.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for rendering speechless, some of the others.

Click to collapse



banned for talking too much *sigh*


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for talking too much *sigh*

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you like men.

Click to collapse



Banned because none of you know who likes who or what.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Yes. Sparky IS AN MAN ergo I like men (although I only love him  )
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause I used to have a dog named Sparky.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause I used to have a dog named Sparky.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for banning random people when the title says "ban the person above you"
I'm pretty sure it means right above you


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for banning random people when the title says "ban the person above you"
> I'm pretty sure it means right above you

Click to collapse



Banned for not being positive. I cannot be held responsible for lag.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for not being positive. I cannot be held responsible for lag.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



banned for lagging too much


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for not being positive. I cannot be held responsible for lag.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for blaming it on lag...I posted at 10:50 and you quoted me 19 minutes later


----------



## Andassaran (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned because I can. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned because I can.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not quoting anyone


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for not quoting anyone

Click to collapse



Banned because someone was banned for that same reason a couple pages ago.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for not quoting anyone

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out. (Hey, you didn't leave me much to work with) 

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for pointing that out. (Hey, you didn't leave me much to work with)
> 
> Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.

Click to collapse




banned for doing something


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for doing something

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting laziness!



husam666 said:


> banned for talking too much *sigh*

Click to collapse



 Call me Ishmael. Some years ago--never mind how long precisely --having littleor no money in my purse, and nothing particular to interest me on shore, I thought I would sail about a little and see the watery part of the world. It is a way I have ofdriving offthe spleen,and regulating the circulation. Whenever I find myself growing grim about the mouth; whenever it is a damp, drizzly November in my soul; whenever I find myself involuntarily pausing before coffin warehouses, and bringing up the rear of every funeral I meet; and especially whenever my hypos get such an upper hand of me, that it requires a strong moral principle to prevent me from deliberately stepping into the street, and methodically knocking people's hats off--then, I account it high time to get to sea as soon as I can.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for doing something

Click to collapse



banned cause :


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause :
> 
> youtube

Click to collapse



banned because wtf is that


----------



## lexusmike (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned for not knowing what that is


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned because wtf is that

Click to collapse



banned for watching that


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for watching that

Click to collapse



banned cus i watched 3 seconds of it and if you noticed i didnt quote it because i didnt want it posted 2 times lol


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned cus i watched 3 seconds of it and if you noticed i didnt quote it because i didnt want it posted 2 times lol

Click to collapse



banned because i noticed


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i noticed

Click to collapse



banned for noticing lol


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for noticing lol

Click to collapse



banned for pointing me to notice it


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for pointing me to notice it

Click to collapse



banned for listening to me


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for listening to me

Click to collapse



banned because you're not a cassette


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you're not a cassette

Click to collapse



Banned for the 80's reference

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for the 80's reference
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



baunned becos more like ninties


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> baunned becos more like ninties

Click to collapse



banned cause cassettes suck


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause cassettes suck

Click to collapse



banned cus cassettes are fun to take apart and throw the ribbon


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned cus cassettes are fun to take apart and throw the ribbon

Click to collapse



banned because i agree


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i agree

Click to collapse



banned casue i have another 3hr and 40 min of work


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

banned because that's VHS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because that's VHS

Click to collapse



banned cause i still use have and use some vhs


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i still use have and use some vhs

Click to collapse



banned because that's just silly... DVD recorders are not exactly expensive.. in fact you probably have one by your hand/feet atm!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> banned because that's just silly... dvd recorders are not exactly expensive.. infact you probably have one by your hand/feet atm!

Click to collapse



banned cause i have a dvd burner on my computer, but not a vhs to digital or dvd converter.

Care to direct me towards one thats good?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> banned because that's just silly... DVD recorders are not exactly expensive.. in fact you probably have one by your hand/feet atm!

Click to collapse



banned because i found something rare, a geek chick 
and im chatting with her


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i found something rare, a geek chick
> and im chatting with her

Click to collapse



Banned for coming on here instead of giving said geek chick your full attention...


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i have a dvd burner on my computer, but not a vhs to digital or dvd converter.
> 
> Care to direct me towards one thats good?

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking i have anything to do with VHS thingy-bobs.. (that's a 'i don't know of any', sorry  )


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for thinking i have anything to do with VHS thingy-bobs.. (that's a no, sorry  )

Click to collapse



banned cause i found some, just dont know what one to buy 

Plus it sounds very time consuming


----------



## SidDark (Jun 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i found some, just dont know what one to buy
> 
> Plus it sounds very time consuming

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting me before i had finished re-wording it to sound less mean


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 15, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for quoting me before i had finished re-wording it to sound less mean

Click to collapse



banned cause it didn't sound mean at all..


----------



## ILMF (Jun 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it didn't sound mean at all..

Click to collapse



Banned for comforting your banner


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for comforting your banner

Click to collapse



Banned because I think this thread needs some spicing up  You guys need to step things up! Specially Husam and Babydoll, I expect better from them! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I think this thread needs some spicing up  You guys need to step things up! Specially Husam and Babydoll, I expect better from them!

Click to collapse



Banned for not following your own advice.

Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not following your own advice.
> 
> Sent from the spice mines of kessel

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't need to follow my own advice, isn't this exactly what our parents did?  Parents, y u no listen to ur own advice and directions?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't need to follow my own advice, isn't this exactly what our parents did?  Parents, y u no listen to ur own advice and directions?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for using do as i say not as i do logic and questioning your elders. 


Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for using do as i say not as i do logic and questioning your elders.
> 
> 
> Sent from the spice mines of kessel

Click to collapse



Banned because....you killed Clapton?! Why?! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....you killed Clapton?! Why?!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause im switching from firefox to chrome browser


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im switching from firefox to chrome browser

Click to collapse



Banned for being late to the party!

Fcuk Apple


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for being late to the party!
> 
> Fcuk Apple

Click to collapse



Banned for fcuking an apple.

And I've been using chrome for two year's. 

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for fcuking an apple.
> 
> And I've been using chrome for two year's.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned because I've been using Chrome since version 3... which is kinda recent right (although it's version 12 now)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I've been using Chrome since version 3... which is kinda recent right (although it's version 12 now)

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still not using Chrome  Oh yeah, I'm a rebel.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm still not using Chrome  Oh yeah, I'm a rebel.

Click to collapse



Banned because you suck.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because you suck.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because chrome wont let me print and ship with paypal.have to use firefox for that 

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because chrome wont let me print and ship with paypal.have to use firefox for that
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned because that is very odd. AND I HOPE MY PACKAGE COMES TOMORROW 

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned cause I don't understand the need for chrome. What's next gold, titainium, iridium, other precious alloys...... You know stainless is pretty good its strong and needs no plating...maybe my phone should be SS and water proof.....      (#

Sent from the Titanic.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 16, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned cause I don't understand the need for chrome. What's next gold, titainium, iridium, other precious alloys...... You know stainless is pretty good its strong and needs no plating...maybe my phone should be SS and water proof.....      (#
> 
> Sent from the Titanic.

Click to collapse



Banned because ununpentium is where it's at. (Anyone who follows the story of CoD Zombies will understand that joke)

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because ununpentium is where it's at. (Anyone who follows the story of CoD Zombies will understand that joke)
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Beautiful!

Sent from my hordes I rode in on...


----------



## SINNN (Jun 16, 2011)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse




Ban for being the idiot who started this thread.
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

SINNN said:


> Ban for being the idiot who started this thread.
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned....seriously??


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned....seriously??

Click to collapse



Banned because I believe he's very serious about this unfortunately, we must snuff him from the dark corridors of xda, and spam him with the "You are a noob" video


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I believe he's very serious about this unfortunately, we must snuff him from the dark corridors of xda, and spam him with the "You are a noob" video

Click to collapse



Banned for still using my flying=grope statement on your sig. I might get groped when I got the US of A with that statement in your sig.


----------



## SINNN (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for still using my flying=grope statement on your sig. I might get groped when I got the US of A with that statement in your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a flammer.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

SINNN said:


> Banned for being a flammer.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being you


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for being you

Click to collapse



Banned because that's mean, he can't help if he sucks(I'm not even sure he does haha)  Don't hate on the noobs if they try to obey the rules....


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's mean, he can't help if he sucks(I'm not even sure he does haha)  Don't hate on the noobs if they try to obey the rules....

Click to collapse



Banned so I can Apologize I guess...haha


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned so I can Apologize I guess...haha

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm eating Dots, I haven't had these since I was 10


----------



## ILMF (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm eating Dots, I haven't had these since I was 10

Click to collapse



Banned for not being more specific...smooth gummy stuff dots or those dots with the sugary coating over the smooth gummy stuff?

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for not being more specific...smooth gummy stuff dots or those dots with the sugary coating over the smooth gummy stuff?
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for being too specific.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being too specific.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing diddly about Dots

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## SINNN (Jun 16, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for not knowing diddly about Dots
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Ban for being a dot head.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILMF (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> banned because i don't understand what you guys are saying.

Click to collapse



Banned for being entirely too lazy to read 4 posts so that you could become enlightened about Dots

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for being entirely too lazy to read 4 posts so that you could become enlightened about Dots
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for I careth not about thine forsaken Dots. 

Now get thee off my lawn, and least of all thou shan't get off on my lawn.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for I careth not about thine forsaken Dots.
> 
> Now get thee off my lawn, and least of all thou shan't get off on my lawn.

Click to collapse



Thou ist Banned, for when thou speakest of the Holy Dots, though shalt kneel upon thy lawn and apologize.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I read 2 previous pages but I still don't what the hell are dots??!!!!

Click to collapse



.

Banned because I had to teach you.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I read 2 previous pages but I still don't what the hell are dots??!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Google:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dots_(candy) 
XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned because that's not google, its wikipedia. Pwned!


----------



## ILMF (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that's not google, its wikipedia. Pwned!

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming the I did not Google Dots and that was the first result. Double banned for not quoting me. Triple banned for claiming pwnage, without fully thinking it through.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## SINNN (Jun 16, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for assuming the I did not Google Dots and that was the first result. Double banned for not quoting me. Triple banned for claiming pwnage, without fully thinking it through.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Ban. Dots are periods on sentances.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

SINNN said:


> Ban. Dots are periods on sentances.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to high-5 you for that.

And googling dots 

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=dots

candy is almost the last entry on the first page.


----------



## Andassaran (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm going to high-5 you for that.
> 
> And googling dots
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using Google 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 16, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for using Google
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned if you use any search engine but google.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned if you use any search engine but google.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned for possibly not banning the person above you. 


Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for possibly not banning the person above you.
> 
> 
> Sent from the spice mines of kessel

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't like Schrodinger's experiments, he definitely banned the person above him haha  

Double banned because it's gettin' late....haha I'm going to sleep


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this isn't like Schrodinger's experiments, he definitely banned the person above him haha
> 
> Double banned because it's gettin' late....haha I'm going to sleep

Click to collapse



banned because im going to sleep as well.


----------



## Reditus2 (Jun 16, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned because im going to sleep as well.

Click to collapse



Banned for going to sleep.

Sent from my HTC HD2 (Android) because this phone is AWESOME


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

Reditus2 said:


> Banned for going to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 (Android) because this phone is AWESOME

Click to collapse



Banned for sleepinzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having too many "Z" in your post.

Click to collapse



Banned because he has no "Z" on his post..... Just some "z"


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this isn't like Schrodinger's experiments, he definitely banned the person above him haha
> 
> Double banned because it's gettin' late....haha I'm going to sleep

Click to collapse



Self ban to allow me to point out that he only banned he person above him if that person did not use Google to search. So he possibly did not ban said person. I win, the crowd go wild, confetti falls from the sky and a statue is erected in my honor.    


Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because C'mon! They are the same letter!

Click to collapse



Banned because you just failed! 
Double ban because you can't see the difference between the capitals and the other letters...
Triple ban cause I just woke up with a ban mood
Quadrupled ban because yesterday we had a lunar eclipse

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you just failed!
> Double ban because you can't see the difference between the capitals and the other letters...
> Triple ban cause I just woke up with a ban mood
> Quadrupled ban because yesterday we had a lunar eclipse
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for elaborately banning the wrong person.


Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for elaborately banning the wrong person.
> 
> 
> Sent from the spice mines of kessel

Click to collapse



Banned because I was already composing the ban when you posted 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being too slow. And also banning for too many times in the same post.

Click to collapse



Banned for making limits on the amount of things you can ban the person above you for



Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being too slow. And also banning for too many times in the same post.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the prince of ban! Multiple bans is my art and I also have the record 




SidDark said:


> Banned for making limits on the amount of things you can ban the person above you for
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the spice mines of kessel

Click to collapse



Umm... Hi5 ban? 


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I am the prince of ban! Multiple bans is my art and I also have the record
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forsooth, I seeth thine ban.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because what??!

Click to collapse



Banned because sakai is obsessed with Shakespeare...

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because sakai is obsessed with Shakespeare...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because my sister pulled the Shakespeare thing on me the other day. Imagine that your index finger is a spear... now, imagine some dumb bloke coming at you, and now you're shaking your finger at him, telling his stupid ass off.

What just happened? Shakespeare, [email protected]+C#3$


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because my sister pulled the Shakespeare thing on me the other day. Imagine that your index finger is a spear... now, imagine some dumb bloke coming at you, and now you're shaking your finger at him, telling his stupid ass off.
> 
> What just happened? Shakespeare, [email protected]+C#3$

Click to collapse



Banned for making me read that [email protected]
Double banned for banning the person above you for something your sister did.
Triple banned for falling for the thing your sister did
Quadruple banned because im going for the record
Pentuple banned because this banning is becoming legendary 
Hextuple banned for the win.


Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for making me read that [email protected]
> Double banned for banning the person above you for something your sister did.
> Triple banned for falling for the thing your sister did
> Quadruple banned because im going for the record
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU FAILED!... I'm still the one...


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having useless "Quadruple" "Pentuple" "Hextuple" bans.
> Double ban because it's "quintuple" not  "Pentuple" and "sextuple" not "Hextuple".

Click to collapse



Banned because both are actually valid. And who said the banning reasons had to be good? Have you read this thread at all?


Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it has to do something with previous post. And multiple banning for stupid reasons, just takes the fun out of the game.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking your a moderator.


Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for assuming things wrongly.

Click to collapse



banned for saying assume which is a$$-u-me an a$$ made of u and me


----------



## Scabes24 (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for saying assume which is a$$-u-me an a$$ made of u and me

Click to collapse



Do you ever listen to the words coming out of your mouth? 

Banned.

Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Do you ever listen to the words coming out of your mouth?
> 
> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



banned because yes 



m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having a very dirty mind. Double ban for making me LOL.

Click to collapse



banned because i think i heard that in 8 simple rules (the tv show) xD


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Do you ever listen to the words coming out of your mouth?
> 
> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because your name makes me think about scabies!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because your name makes me think about scabies!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person and not having similar time to use as an excuse.


Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person and not having similar time to use as an excuse.
> 
> 
> Sent from the spice mines of kessel

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't planning on using an excuse, but I'm at work. Now get your ass back to the mines! I want my spice!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I wasn't planning on using an excuse, but I'm at work. Now get your ass back to the mines! I want my spice!

Click to collapse



Banned because im also at work.


Sent while navigating the kessel run in less than twelve parsecs


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because im also at work.
> 
> 
> Sent while navigating the kessel run in less than twelve parsecs

Click to collapse



Banned because, good. It helps explain why it took almost 30 minutes to ban me!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because, good. It helps explain why it took almost 30 minutes to ban me!

Click to collapse



Banned for wondering where i was. 


Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for wondering where i was.
> 
> 
> Sent from the spice mines of kessel

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting to be missed.


----------



## mprou (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not wanting to be missed.

Click to collapse



banned cause i still remember you hurting my avatar's fellings

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause i still remember you hurting my avatar's fellings
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Lol! Banned because karma is a *****. My poor yellow avatar caught hell from husam and twitch.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Lol! Banned because karma is a *****. My poor yellow avatar caught hell from husam and twitch.

Click to collapse



Banned for letting them get to you. Man up and change it back


Sent from the spice mines of kessel


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for letting them get to you. Man up and change it back
> 
> 
> Sent from the spice mines of kessel

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't change it for their approval. Just can't seem to find that perfect avatar for myself.

Edit: Double banned for telling me what to do! Where is my effin spice?!


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I didn't change it for their approval. Just can't seem to find that perfect avatar for myself.
> 
> Edit: Double banned for telling me what to do! Where is my effin spice?!

Click to collapse



I ban you for banning people this early

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> I ban you for banning people this early
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I LOVE the smell of banning in the morning!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I LOVE the smell of banning in the morning!

Click to collapse



because i guess you like the feeling of the ban hammer on your head in the mornings

banned!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because i guess you like the feeling of the ban hammer on your head in the mornings
> 
> banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming it's morning everywhere. I finish work in 45mins (5pm)


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for assuming it's morning everywhere. I finish work in 45mins (5pm)
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing that im two hours in the future


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not knowing that im two hours in the future

Click to collapse



Banned for lying about it being early then. 


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because i guess you like the feeling of the ban hammer on your head in the mornings
> 
> banned!

Click to collapse



Banned because...


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for lying about it being early then.
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



Banned for indulging him in his fantasy world.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because...

Click to collapse



Banned for 10min lag fail


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for 10min lag fail
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



banned because i was talking to clive being in the morning


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i was talking to clive being in the morning

Click to collapse



Banned for not using my underscore!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not using my underscore!

Click to collapse



banned because ______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because ununpentium is where it's at. (Anyone who follows the story of CoD Zombies will understand that joke)
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for referencing an inside joke. 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because ______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Click to collapse



Banned for a shocking display of smartass. I'm devastated.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for referencing an inside joke.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned for being stuck in the past


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for referencing an inside joke.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being behind in this and the ask a question / answer a question threads


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for being behind in this and the ask a question / answer a question threads
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



Banned because the grass was greener


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the grass was greener

Click to collapse



Banned for discriminating against grass of a less green nature.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for discriminating against grass of a less green nature.

Click to collapse



banned because i was quoting pink floyd


----------



## ILMF (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i was quoting pink floyd

Click to collapse



Banned because pink Floyd has nothing to do with grass, uh......wait

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i was quoting pink floyd

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to a band which promotes discrimination. Bring back Rick! Jk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for listening to a band which promotes discrimination. Bring back Rick! Jk

Click to collapse







ban


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ban

Click to collapse



Banned for doing... that! 

Double banned for quoting "Division Bell" Floyd.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for doing... that!
> 
> Double banned for quoting "Division Bell" Floyd.

Click to collapse



banned because you're new avatar sux


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you're new avatar sux

Click to collapse



Banned because damn! Now I have to change it again!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because damn! Now I have to change it again!

Click to collapse



Banned because we had this conversation earlier and you said you did not change ot due to peer pressure. 


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because damn! Now I have to change it again!

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to the trolls....
Choose the avatar that makes you happy. 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for listening to the trolls....
> Choose the avatar that makes you happy.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banked because I was joking! Thanks anyway though.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for listening to the trolls....
> Choose the avatar that makes you happy.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned for being out of the kitchen 
make me a sandwich  

JK


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being out of the kitchen
> make me a sandwich
> 
> JK

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to run now... fast! Lmao!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because you need to run now... fast! Lmao!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking He should run from....You. 
SUDO make me a sandwich. Is that better? 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking He should run from....You.
> SUDO make me a sandwich. Is that better?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



no im not rooted 
banned ftw


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no im not rooted
> banned ftw

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I still want a sandwich!   

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking He should run from....You.
> SUDO make me a sandwich. Is that better?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for making Unix/Linux references to a dumb Windows guy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I still want a sandwich!
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned Cause here you go:


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for making Unix/Linux references to a dumb Windows guy.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling yourself "a dumb windows guy"

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for making Unix/Linux references to a dumb Windows guy.

Click to collapse



banned because that's more like run as administrator to you 
@bd: ok


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned Cause here you go:

Click to collapse



Banned. Thanks but I prefer turkey to bologna...  

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Thanks but I prefer turkey to bologna...
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned cause you take what you get


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you take what you get

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'll take it and throw it...and see what sticks... (hint: it's the bologna)   

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I'll take it and throw it...and see what sticks... (hint: it's the bologna)
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because that's ham on the sandwich. Not bologna.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because that's ham on the sandwich. Not bologna.

Click to collapse



banned because guess who got his title as #1 banner back


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because that's ham on the sandwich. Not bologna.

Click to collapse



Banned. I STILL say it was bologna!

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I STILL say it was bologna!
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because, Fine! I won't argue with you because you're so damned nice!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because guess who got his title as #1 banner back

Click to collapse



Banned for using a word incorrectly. Learn English! Lol! Sound familiar?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for using a word incorrectly. Learn English! Lol! Sound familiar?

Click to collapse



banned for copying me (sounds familiar? )


----------



## Nakkoush (Jun 16, 2011)

I ban you for reason. Sorry


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for using a word incorrectly. Learn English! Lol! Sound familiar?

Click to collapse



Banned for telling Husam to learn something.... I'm sure you could learn from him   (FYI: there are people here from, maaaaaannnnny countries around the world and not everyone speaks english as a first language.  You should take that into consideration)


I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for telling Husam to learn something.... I'm sure you could learn from him   (FYI: there are people here from, maaaaaannnnny countries around the world and not everyone speaks english as a first language.  You should take that into consideration)
> 
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned for making me look stupid 

gosh girl!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making me look stupid
> 
> gosh girl!!

Click to collapse



Banned. I. DID. NOT. MAKE. YOU. LOOK. ANYTHING! I was actually giving you a compliment. 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I. DID. NOT. MAKE. YOU. LOOK. ANYTHING! I was actually giving you a compliment.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't get it. That all came from HIM giving some poor guy a ban for saying "banner" yesterday. His words, hence him telling me to stop copying him.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because you didn't get it. That all came from HIM giving some poor guy a ban for saying "banner" yesterday. His words, hence him telling me to stop copying him.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me I didn't "get it" (autocorrect is a [email protected]#ch ain't) it?!?!

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for copying me (sounds familiar? )

Click to collapse



Banned because yes! All too familiar! Lol


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for telling me I didn't "get it" (autocorrect is a [email protected]#ch ain't) it?!?!
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sure it is but, I still don't know what you're getting at there.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I'm sure it is but, I still don't know what you're getting at there.

Click to collapse



Banned. My phone "autocorrects" BANNED to BANNER. Get it now?
Double banned for not realizing that. 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

banned for fighting, relax everybody


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for fighting, relax everybody

Click to collapse



Banned. Who's fighting? 
Double banned for EVER THINKING I would make you look bad. 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Who's fighting?
> Double banned for EVER THINKING I would make you look bad.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned for being good


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for fighting, relax everybody

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping her to "get it!" This is YOUR fault!  And I'm not fighting. I don't know why she's so bent out of shape.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not helping her to "get it!" This is YOUR fault!  And I'm not fighting. I don't know why she's so bent out of shape.

Click to collapse



banned because good luck staying alive


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because good luck staying alive

Click to collapse



Banned. I never said I was alive  *cough*zombie*cough* 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I never said I was alive  *cough*zombie*cough*
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned because i thought you wanted to kill him after reading that


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i thought you wanted to kill him after reading that

Click to collapse



Banned. Why? I'm not mad, angry, upset, perturbed, bothered or BENT OUT OF SHAPE.    

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Why? I'm not mad, angry, upset, perturbed, bothered or BENT OUT OF SHAPE.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned because bans are getting weird, we need to change the topic


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Why? I'm not mad, angry, upset, perturbed, bothered or BENT OUT OF SHAPE.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sorry. My mistake. You did seem upset though. But I understand some of you on here are petty tight.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my internet is so ****ing slow it pisses me off!

Click to collapse



banned cause my work internet is horrible at downloading and uploading 
however my home internet is 27mb down and 9-11mb up


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because !!! My down speed is 90 kbps tops and up it 15 kbps... The funny thing is it's considered good here!
> P.S. I love hookah too .

Click to collapse



Banned because I finally got around to looking it up and I now understand why the gang mentality on here sometimes. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=930531


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I finally got around to looking it up and I now understand why the gang mentality on here sometimes. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=930531

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to understand things by looking them up.. this is a forum!! people are not meant to look things up themselves they are meant to ask the same question over and over and over and over... no wait that's wrong...


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for trying to understand things by looking them up.. this is a forum!! people are not meant to look things up themselves they are meant to ask the same question over and over and over and over... no wait that's wrong...

Click to collapse



Banned for being so freakin right! Wtf was I thinkin?! Lol


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being so freakin right! Wtf was I thinkin?! Lol

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking correctly


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being so freakin right! Wtf was I thinkin?! Lol

Click to collapse



 DON'T SPAM!  
Banned. Thread Spam is a privilege, not a right.  

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> DON'T SPAM!
> Banned. Thread Spam is a privilege, not a right.
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you did not congrat me 

sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you did not congrat me
> 
> sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet

Click to collapse



Banned for craving attention. 
self ban for giving it too you... D'OH!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for craving attention.
> self ban for giving it too you... D'OH!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not asking for my autograph

sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not asking for my autograph
> 
> sent from my phone because I'm using the toilet

Click to collapse



Banned for escaping the men in white coats.. run along home now little one and mind the traffic..


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for escaping the men in white coats.. run along home now little one and mind the traffic..

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him to mind the traffic.


----------



## Persona+ (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned to feed the banhammer

Trust me (-..-) im from the webs %s


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Persona+ said:


> Banned to feed the banhammer
> 
> Trust me (-..-) im from the webs %s

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cool username for a noob


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a cool username for a noob

Click to collapse



Banned for loving the Noob (it is a cool username though  shhh)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for loving the Noob (it is a cool username though  shhh)

Click to collapse



banned because just in case you forgot yourself, ur a noob too!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because just in case you forgot yourself, ur a noob too!!!!

Click to collapse



banned for all this talk of noobs


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for all this talk of noobs

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting where you came from.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for forgetting where you came from.

Click to collapse



wish me luck and goodnight ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being demanding. But no, seriously good night and good luck. Hope you pass your deriving test tomorrow!!

Click to collapse



banned cause i think i might have a bowl of hookah tommorrow.

banned cause tommorrow after work i made it through all weekdays without drinking and sticking with drinking on the weekends only


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i think i might have a bowl of hookah tommorrow.
> 
> banned cause tommorrow after work i made it through all weekdays without drinking and sticking with drinking on the weekends only

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm looking to score some green.  You got me?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm looking to score some green.  You got me?

Click to collapse



banned cause no.....


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause no.....

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm jealous haha


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm jealous haha

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking we're stupid, we all know what "green" is 

Lettuce, right? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for thinking we're stupid, we all know what "green" is
> 
> Lettuce, right?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because obviously I meant spinach. DUH


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because obviously I meant spinach. DUH

Click to collapse



Banned for clarifying! I thought it was money  Or maybe something else...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for clarifying! I thought it was money  Or maybe something else...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I actually need money.  I make it rain.  (i wish)


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for thinking I actually need money.  I make it rain.  (i wish)

Click to collapse



Could you please make it rain money out of my house too? I want some to buy a dSLR...the films cost way too much right now... If you can't I'm afraid I'll have to ban you..

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## ILMF (Jun 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Could you please make it rain money out of my house too? I want some to buy a dSLR...the films cost way too much right now... If you can't I'm afraid I'll have to ban you..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for begging instead of banning.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## Scabes24 (Jun 17, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for begging instead of banning.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned because he did both.. 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 17, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because he did both..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because no he didn't. It was a potential ban based on whether certain conditions were met.


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 17, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because no he didn't. It was a potential ban based on whether certain conditions were met.

Click to collapse



Banned because I've been gone too long.......did you miss me

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## ILMF (Jun 17, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because I've been gone too long.......did you miss me
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Follow me on Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned cause apparently everyone has been getting along fine without you 

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Banning myself for being impatient waiting for EVO 3d

Sent from my HTC Flyer


----------



## ILMF (Jun 17, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banning myself for being impatient waiting for EVO 3d
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer

Click to collapse



Banned for: spamming, self banning, not quoting previous post...need I go on? Me thinks not. Banned I say, BANNED.

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## natious (Jun 17, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for: spamming, self banning, not quoting previous post...need I go on? Me thinks not. Banned I say, BANNED.
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for being a *****

swyped from a galaxy far far away


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

natious said:


> Banned for being a *****
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away

Click to collapse



*****y ban. Damnit girlfriend, control yourself


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> *****y ban. Damnit girlfriend, control yourself

Click to collapse



Banned. because your the person above me.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 17, 2011)

natious said:


> Banned for being a *****
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away

Click to collapse



Banned cause clearly someone pissed in your cherrios.

Edit: self Ban for banning 3above me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 17, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause clearly someone pissed in your cherrios.
> 
> Edit: self Ban for banning 3above me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because i really couldnt think of anything else to say lol.btw i dont eat cherrios bacon and eggs for me


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because you can't think of anything else to say

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 17, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause apparently everyone has been getting along fine without you
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



Banned for not welcoming me back....such disrespect 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not welcoming me back....such disrespect
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Follow me on Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned because they were busy welcoming me back from the grave


----------



## ILMF (Jun 17, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not welcoming me back....such disrespect
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Follow me on Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting respect. But, I am new to Banning, so therefore I was not aware of your prior reputation.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned for expecting something from someone with less than 1k posts. Them old-skool banners in XDA are really good at it.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for expecting something from someone with less than 1k posts. Them old-skool banners in XDA are really good at it.

Click to collapse



Banned for not qouting and being above me.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## Scabes24 (Jun 17, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for not qouting and being above me.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned because he's doesn't quite understand the rules of the game yet.. cut him some slack, he's new here 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because he's doesn't quite understand the rules of the game yet.. cut him some slack, he's new here
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because above also denotes anyone on top, not merely directly on top. LEarn to be specific


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 17, 2011)

banned for minding others business, also cuz I'm picking on sakai for fun 

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for minding others business, also cuz I'm picking on sakai for fun
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you are gay. Yes homo.

But I still love you. No homo.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you are gay. Yes homo.
> 
> But I still love you. No homo.

Click to collapse



banned cuz you're over-achieving, buddy 

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned cuz you're over-achieving, buddy
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because my winning makes Charlie Sheen look like a loser.


----------



## natious (Jun 17, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for expecting respect. But, I am new to Banning, so therefore I was not aware of your prior reputation.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because they don't sell cherios down under 

swyped from a galaxy far far away


----------



## SidDark (Jun 17, 2011)

natious said:


> Banned because they don't sell cherios down under
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away

Click to collapse



Banned for the use of a totally irrelevant banning reason.


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for the use of a totally irrelevant banning reason.
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



Banned for riding tauntans.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for riding tauntans.

Click to collapse



Banned for not riding tauntans. 


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 17, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not riding tauntans.
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



Banned, not for riding tauntans but, for riding them on Hoth! F#@k that!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned, not for riding tauntans but, for riding them on Hoth! F#@k that!

Click to collapse



banned for talking about tauntans which is something i dont know


----------



## SidDark (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for talking about tauntans which is something i dont know

Click to collapse



Banned for not watching star wars. Or for watching star wars but not taking it all in. 


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 17, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not watching star wars. Or for watching star wars but not taking it all in.
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



Banned for discriminating against those less fortunate.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for discriminating against those less fortunate.

Click to collapse



Banned for being less fortunate


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for being less fortunate

Click to collapse



Banned for being so much less fortunate that It's become second nature and you can't even recognize the symptoms anymore.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being so much less fortunate that It's become second nature and you can't even recognize the symptoms anymore.

Click to collapse



banned for thinking i've never seen star wars
double banned for hating because i wasnt obsessed with it


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for thinking i've never seen star wars
> double banned for hating because i wasnt obsessed with it

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to poop.


----------



## steviee7 (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because I am pooping at this moment





RinZo said:


> Banned because I have to poop.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for thinking i've never seen star wars
> double banned for hating because i wasnt obsessed with it

Click to collapse



Banned for mistaking me for someone who gives a $#it whether you've seen Star Wars.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for mistaking me for someone who gives a $#it whether you've seen Star Wars.

Click to collapse



banned for still having prehistoric internet


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 17, 2011)

steviee7 said:


> Banned because I am pooping at this moment
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the right thread to be full of s#it.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for still having prehistoric internet

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking my life revolves around the banning thread.

Double banned because I'm on my phone!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for thinking my life revolves around the banning thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking too long for a reason to ban someone


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for thinking too long for a reason to ban someone

Click to collapse



Cthulhu ban

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because what the hell does Cthulhu have to do with this thread??!!
> Double ban for being a cultist!

Click to collapse



Cthulhu is god. Thats what. Banned.

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cthulhu is god. Thats what. Banned.
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing god into it and making it hard to post without offending various people. 


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for bringing god into it and making it hard to post without offending various people.
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



Thats my job here. ;p

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for bringing god into it and making it hard to post without offending various people.
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



Banned not being able to post in the banning thread freely


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned not being able to post in the banning thread freely

Click to collapse



banned for letting pips free


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for letting pips free

Click to collapse



Banned for such a lame excuse for a ban 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## SidDark (Jun 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't what pips means here.
> Banned waat because Cthulhu is not God it's just some fantasy creature made up by some guy in 1920s.

Click to collapse



Banned for offending everyone who worships Cthulhu. Next you'll be saying all gods are fantasy made up by people thousand of years ago.....


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## kaframaster (Jun 17, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for offending everyone who worships Cthulhu. Next you'll be saying all gods are fantasy made up by people thousand of years ago.....
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



banned because i don't know why he should be banned


----------



## SidDark (Jun 17, 2011)

kaframaster said:


> banned because i don't know why he should be banned

Click to collapse



Banned because its the point of the thread. 


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because its the point of the thread.
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



Banned because i wish a mod ban you for real


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because its the point of the thread.
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



Banned for making a point about the banning thread..... The point of the banning thread is banning  which is the point of the banning thread....which is the point you were trying to make about the banning thread which is the point of the banning thread about the point you were trying to make is why I banned you.... 

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## kaframaster (Jun 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for cursing people.

Click to collapse



banned for ban cursed people


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because what you wrote is totally lame.
> Double ban for changing your Tapatalk sig.
> Tripple ban because the old one was lame.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to, make yourself feel better by insulting others.... 

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I totally didn't do that.
> Double ban for thinking I feel bad.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz another one gets added to my ignore list... Bye bye

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for trying to, make yourself feel better by insulting others....
> 
> Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.

Click to collapse



banned for having a different sig in this post and all the other ones have the same


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for having a different sig in this post and all the other ones have the same

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I have two phones thus two sigs....  M'kay? 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I have two phones thus two sigs....  M'kay?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned for not using one phone


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not using one phone

Click to collapse



Banned cuz if you count all the stuff I do with Sparky's phone (getting rid of viruses...updating apps.. ) I use THREE phones. Ha!
Double banned cuz you know I haz ORD and the moar phones to crackflash the better...  

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz if you count all the stuff I do with Sparky's phone (getting rid of viruses...updating apps.. ) I use THREE phones. Ha!
> Double banned cuz you know I haz ORD and the moar phones to crackflash the better...
> 
> Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.

Click to collapse



banned for only using 3 phones


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 17, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for only using 3 phones

Click to collapse



banned cause my email got spoofed and i had to change the password to something very long and very hard to figure out  and had to change my security question 

Hopefully not again this is my second email i had to set up cause my old one was horrible!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause my email got spoofed and i had to change the password to something very long and very hard to figure out  and had to change my security question
> 
> Hopefully not again this is my second email i had to set up cause my old one was horrible!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having horrible email


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for having horrible email

Click to collapse



Banned because I cant think of a reason to ban you


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I cant think of a reason to ban you

Click to collapse



banned for not thinking of a reason,she is a babydoll lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for not thinking of a reason,she is a babydoll lol

Click to collapse



Banned. I am THE Babydoll. And don't forget it....  

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned because I can barely open my eyes and it's only 00:27


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can barely open my eyes and it's only 00:27

Click to collapse



Banned, wake the f up.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned, wake the f up.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



banned for making me misread that as wake and fap


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making me misread that as wake and fap

Click to collapse



banned for having an old phone.get with the times.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for having an old phone.get with the times.

Click to collapse



banned because i only use my phone to write notes and to make a very few calls
why would i need a better phone?


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i only use my phone to write notes and to make a very few calls
> why would i need a better phone?

Click to collapse



Banned ok get some sleep

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned ok get some sleep
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



banned because for suggesting that I leave this forum in peace 
double banned for not having fun in the random image thread


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because for suggesting that I leave this forum in peace
> double banned for not having fun in the random image thread

Click to collapse



Banned because its 0:55 and you are still awake...  tired bassboy ...
Double ban because I lost a roll of film today while I was switching to another to take some photos... I hate gymnastics shows.... 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because its 0:55 and you are still awake...  tired bassboy ...
> Double ban because I lost a roll of film today while I was switching to another to take some photos... I hate gymnastics shows....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned for not using a digital camera

double banned because lol, that bass scores chicks 
(1 fake, 3 real so far) 

triple banned because, i was curious what is 2 girls 1 cup all about, so i troll'd myself, and now im wide awake  and want to throw up


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not using a digital camera
> 
> double banned because lol, that bass scores chicks
> (1 fake, 3 real so far)
> ...

Click to collapse



BANNED for even thinking about that.omg so nasty i will never search again for it, since 4 years ago its still imprinted in my mind, bluck.


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bannned becuz I'm board of having ORD!  ( OBSESSIVE ROM DISORDER)
!!!¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!¡¡¡¡¡!!!                   
¿¿¿¿???¿¿¿¿
Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not using a digital camera
> 
> double banned because lol, that bass scores chicks
> (1 fake, 3 real so far)
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because films analog photography kicks ass... Although digitals are very good for everyday use...

Double banned because you are sick?? Or just had coffee late again?

Also the other two above get banned for impatience! Be patient noobs...

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned for posting at the exact same time as meeee

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because films analog photography kicks ass... Although digitals are very good for everyday use...
> 
> Double banned because you are sick?? Or just had coffee late again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not have coffee, 2 girls 1 cup, ever heard of it?
banned because I am now sick


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned for posting at the exact same time as meeee
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because if that's true, I have to kill you...

@Hus: first time ever I hear that expression and too bored to Google... 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because if that's true, I have to kill you...
> 
> @Hus: first time ever I hear that expression and too bored to Google...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because ever heard of eel soup, lemon party....
this is one of them, better not google it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did not have coffee, 2 girls 1 cup, ever heard of it?
> banned because I am now sick

Click to collapse



banned cause that is gross, but you will be really sick if you see the church of fudge  it is very disturbing


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because ever heard of eel soup, lemon party....
> this is one of them, better not google it

Click to collapse



Banned because I just did... And from the combination of your info, I think that the term is this:




> 2 girls 1 cup Quite possibly the most shameless and disgusting video involving feces out there right now.
> 
> The act of multiple(2) partners(girls) deffacating into glassware(1 cup) and then performing sexual acts with the fecal matter. 2 girls 1 cup

Click to collapse



And I think I need to make an announcement... GET OVER THAT FAKE CHICK!!!!!!!

there are like 102 reasons for a ban here, but I'm way too bored now....
 But you know why you are banned!....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I just did... And from the combination of your info, I think that the term is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because WHAT!!!????
I dont give a F*** about her!!


----------



## mars83 (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because WHAT!!!????
> I dont give a F*** about her!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont give f*ck either 


Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because WHAT!!!????
> I dont give a F*** about her!!

Click to collapse



Well , then why are you watching those vids?  


@ mars83: martians are not allowed on this side of the forum...
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well , then why are you watching those vids?
> 
> 
> @ mars83: martians are not allowed on this side of the forum...
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



i only watched one vid, i was curious
banned


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i only watched one vid, i was curious
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned for being curious.... 
Curiosity kills...   

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being curious....
> Curiosity kills...
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I realized


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 18, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for offending everyone who worships Cthulhu. Next you'll be saying all gods are fantasy made up by people thousand of years ago.....
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse




Banned because cthulhu does not exist....here we go....
Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## ILMF (Jun 18, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because cthulhu does not exist....here we go....
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Follow me on Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned cause though ctghlugu or whatever does not exist but 2 g1 cup does. And it makes you wish ctghlugu did.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 18, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause though ctghlugu or whatever does not exist but 2 g1 cup does. And it makes you wish ctghlugu did.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cus you are right

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## MaFi0s0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for having an ambiguous username.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 18, 2011)

MaFi0s0 said:


> Banned for having an ambiguous username.

Click to collapse



banned 4 not quoting anybody 
and whats ambiguous about my username

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 18, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned 4 not quoting anybody
> and whats ambiguous about my username
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned for caring what a trolling noob thinks!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for caring what a trolling noob thinks!

Click to collapse



banned


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned

Click to collapse



Lmao! Banned for talking about my mother that way!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

gosh man, what does she have to do with this now?


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> gosh man, what does she have to do with this now?

Click to collapse



 Banned because it may mean something different in Israel but, here, "ma" is slang for mother... Ma- a- cun+


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because it may mean something different in Israel but, here, "ma" is slang for mother... Ma- a- cun+

Click to collapse



banned because i read it "your" instead of "my", but it means the same here 
edit: anyway, i have heard that it is an insult sometimes


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i read it "your" instead of "my", but it means the same here
> edit: anyway, i have heard that it is an insult sometimes

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah, if you even say that word around many of the women here, they wanna flip out about it. But there are also those who don't care and, may even say it.


----------



## bigsapz (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow. How lame. 

sent from my 2.3.4 Incredible


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 18, 2011)

bigsapz said:


> Wow. How lame.
> 
> sent from my 2.3.4 Incredible

Click to collapse



Banned for being a clueless moronic noob troll who can't even follow the simplest of thread rules in an off topic thread! I bet you're a REAL pleasure in the DInc forums, asking questions about a topic which was answered 2 posts above yours.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being a clueless moronic noob troll who can't even follow the simplest of thread rules in an off topic thread! I bet you're a REAL pleasure in the DInc forums, asking questions about a topic which was answered 2 posts above yours.

Click to collapse



Cant attest to it.but it's poor dincsmanship. 

hTc incredible
OMFGB nightlies
Chads betas


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cant attest to it.but it's poor dincsmanship.
> 
> hTc incredible
> OMFGB nightlies
> Chads betas

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me!  But, as an Incredible owner myself, I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 18, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not banning me!  But, as an Incredible owner myself, I'm inclined to agree.

Click to collapse



Banned I dont think they are Incredible

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## steviee7 (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned because their not incredible and neither are you





ummkiper said:


> Banned I dont think they are Incredible
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 18, 2011)

steviee7 said:


> Banned because their not incredible and neither are you
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



 Banned for messing up your quote. Also for thinking of talking about myself there for you do you think I am incredible

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 18, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for messing up your quote. Also for thinking of talking about myself there for you do you think I am incredible
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm watching Modern Marvels and they're showing meat and I'M DROOLING

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 18, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'm watching Modern Marvels and they're showing meat and I'M DROOLING
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating.Bacon, yummy.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 18, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for not eating.Bacon, yummy.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Bacon ban. Best ban ever.


----------



## boborone (Jun 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bacon ban. Best ban ever.

Click to collapse



I'd like a BLT. Hold the LT ban.


----------



## apheonixboy (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned because I got a chopper in the car. Hahahahaha


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 18, 2011)

apheonixboy said:


> Banned because I got a chopper in the car. Hahahahaha

Click to collapse



banned because ak-47 full auto is the best and most fun one.


----------



## apheonixboy (Jun 18, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned because ak-47 full auto is the best and most fun one.

Click to collapse



Banned because I got 3 I actually love playing with


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 18, 2011)

apheonixboy said:


> Banned because I got 3 I actually love playing with

Click to collapse



banned cus i only got 1 its like the one in your car but no wood and a fold out metal butt.


----------



## apheonixboy (Jun 18, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned cus i only got 1 its like the one in your car but no wood and a fold out metal butt.

Click to collapse



Banned because my car is mad at you...


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for having I think a bmw

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Aiduharan (Jun 18, 2011)

banned cos u r noobs


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 18, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> banned cos u r noobs

Click to collapse



Banned cause you were voted as xda's #1 noob

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you were voted as xda's #1 noob
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because i just woke up and im sleepy


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for waking up late.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for hating


----------



## RinZo (Jun 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for hating

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a stomach ache.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I have a stomach ache.

Click to collapse



banned for getting your a$$ kicked by kids


----------



## monkeychef (Jun 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I have a headache.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a toothache.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 18, 2011)

monkeychef said:


> Banned because I have a toothache.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for your sig making no since?

HTC EVO = my best friend


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Banned for your sig making no since?
> 
> HTC EVO = my best friend

Click to collapse



banned for not spelling science correct


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Banned for your sig making no since?
> 
> HTC EVO = my best friend

Click to collapse



Banned. It's not "since" it's SENSE!
/grammar nazi 
Edit: @Husam You are double banned... It's not "science" it's SENSE! 
You did not just read this....


----------



## jay_993 (Jun 18, 2011)

All banned for acting like mods. 

THREAD CLOSED.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Jun 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. It's not "since" it's SENSE!
> /grammar nazi
> Edit: @Husam You are double banned... It's not "science" it's SENSE!
> You did not just read this....

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of a sped!!!!

HTC EVO = my best friend


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Banned for making fun of a sped!!!!
> 
> HTC EVO = my best friend

Click to collapse



What the heck are you talking about BAN?!?!

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What the heck are you talking about BAN?!?!
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



'Afternoon ban!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 'Afternoon ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Hiya! How goes it BAN?!?! 
BTW (you are banned....   )

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya! How goes it BAN?!?!
> BTW (you are banned....   )
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



banned for going into denial

Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 18, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> banned for going into denial
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for not making any sense ....you silly noob go home.


Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not making any sense ....you silly noob go home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Follow me on Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



banned for saying sense and home in one ban


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having a lousy reason to ban.

Click to collapse



banned because he's advertising htc sense and you cant see it


----------



## abhi0n0nakul (Jun 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you have an htc phone yourself.

Click to collapse



banned coz you live in tehran...

tehran is also a river i guess.....lol

and btw my first post on this thread , but i have been mr. banner (who bans everybody) in mysamsungwave.com forum thread "ban the person above you"..

now i 'll become mr banner here too...
just saw the thread now


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for talking jibberish

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Jun 18, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned for talking jibberish
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because there's no one above you to ban!

HTC EVO = my best friend


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for talking the truth

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned for talking the truth
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT QUOTING the person you are trying to ban... 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for NOT QUOTING the person you are trying to ban...
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not writing it

Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## bx19 (Jun 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for NOT QUOTING the person you are trying to ban...
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



BANNED for QUOTING the person above u r trying to ban...


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 18, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> BANNED for QUOTING the person above u r trying to ban...

Click to collapse



Banned for not.following the rules


Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## droiddawg (Jun 18, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for not.following the rules
> 
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be the rule police. 



Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## bx19 (Jun 18, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for not.following the rules
> 
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse



It was just a 1min time lag.

Anyhow BANNED u too for posting through mobile...


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 18, 2011)

droiddawg said:


> Banned for trying to be the rule police.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using a pc


Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 18, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> It was just a 1min time lag.
> 
> Anyhow BANNED u too for posting through mobile...

Click to collapse




Banned for being lagged
Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 18, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for being lagged
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for posting two times.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 18, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for posting two times.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting at all.

Double banned for not being banned for almost 25 minutes.


----------



## apheonixboy (Jun 18, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for posting at all.
> 
> Double banned for not being banned for almost 25 minutes.

Click to collapse








Banned because I took a random picture of OJ on the rocks


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

apheonixboy said:


> Banned because I took a random picture of OJ on the rocks

Click to collapse



banned because this is not the random image thread


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because this is not the random image thread

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I am Babydoll and I have a brick and a banhammer. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I am Babydoll and I have a brick and a banhammer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing photos


----------



## apheonixboy (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stealing photos

Click to collapse








Banned because I have to throw all of this inside the store by 8 pm


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stealing photos

Click to collapse



Banned because I heard they added "Pulp Fiction" to netflix instant queue


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I heard they added "Pulp Fiction" to netflix instant queue

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the guy who can use a forklift to move the particle boards into the store.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 19, 2011)

apheonixboy said:


> Banned because I have to throw all of this inside the store by 8 pm

Click to collapse



Banned for bring a fork lift
Diver....no rights to ban for you
Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for not banning the guy who can use a forklift to move the particle boards into the store.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned because he may work for a poor store and have to haul them one by one, on his back.


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for not banning the guy who can use a forklift to move the particle boards into the store.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning him your self

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for bring a fork lift
> Diver....no rights to ban for you
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Follow me on Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned for auto correct fail.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not banning him your self
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Follow me on Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling him to post right before me so I could.

Double banned for allowing me to think that post was directed toward me! Lol


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not telling him to post right before me so I could.
> 
> Double banned for allowing me to think that post was directed toward me! Lol

Click to collapse



Banned for posting twice

Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 19, 2011)

Saturday bann because you have entered XDA same year as I



ikhzter said:


> Banned for posting twice
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Saturday bann because you have entered XDA same year as I

Click to collapse



Banned for being an old fart


----------



## apheonixboy (Jun 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for being an old fart

Click to collapse



Banned because God left me a Voicemail on my Google voice account....




(Read last sentences...)


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 19, 2011)

apheonixboy said:


> Banned because God left me a Voicemail on my Google voice account....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for reading gods voicemail

Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## Neo Vanilla (Jun 19, 2011)

*Wharrgarbl*



apheonixboy said:


> Banned because God left me a Voicemail on my Google voice account....
> 
> (Read last sentences...)

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel irregular.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

Neo Vanilla said:


> Banned because I feel irregular.

Click to collapse



Banned because you should discuss that with your doctor or pharmacist.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because you should discuss that with your doctor or pharmacist.

Click to collapse



Banned cause' you're not a doctor or pharmacist


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned cause' you're not a doctor or pharmacist

Click to collapse



Banned cuz neither are you.... 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz neither are you....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me out!  not cool


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for calling me out!  not cool

Click to collapse



Banned for letting yourself be called out. You could have been Dr. RinZo.


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for letting yourself be called out. You could have been Dr. RinZo.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out his flaw, now I'm calling you out

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for pointing out his flaw, now I'm calling you out
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Follow me on Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him out for pointing our my flaw from when I was called out.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for calling him out for pointing our my flaw from when I was called out.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him out for calling me out for pointing out your flaw from when you were called out!


----------



## bx19 (Jun 19, 2011)

Banning u all for ur debates


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> Banning u all for ur debates

Click to collapse



Banned for having a crazy long screen name and, (most likely) real name.

Double banned because I'm going to debate with you about your authority to ban me for debating.


----------



## bx19 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for having a crazy long screen name and, (most likely) real name.
> 
> Double banned because I'm going to debate with you about your authority to ban me for debating.

Click to collapse



banned u because SUN RISES IN THE EAST....


----------



## ktz2kool (Jun 19, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> banned u because SUN RISES IN THE EAST....

Click to collapse



Banned for an even longer and crazier screen name than above...

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## bx19 (Jun 19, 2011)

ktz2kool said:


> Banned for an even longer and crazier screen name than above...
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



BANNED U FOR USING HD2. Im jealous about that


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> BANNED U FOR USING HD2. Im jealous about that

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## bx19 (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for being jealous
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned u because I cannot become a mod to truly ban.


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 19, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> Banned u because I cannot become a mod to truly ban.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using a wildfire

Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## Scabes24 (Jun 19, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for using a wildfire
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for using a phone that has a "death grip".


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## Davixxa (Jun 19, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for using a phone that has a "death grip".
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are using HTC Flyer and you didnt join Next Gaming


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

ServerBoost100 said:


> Banned because you are using HTC Flyer and you didnt join Next Gaming

Click to collapse



banned for wanting to force people to join


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for wanting to force people to join

Click to collapse



Banned for forcing people to not use force.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for forcing people to not use force.

Click to collapse



Banned for using unauthorized deadly force


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using unauthorized deadly force

Click to collapse



Banned for letting me kill you by banning.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for letting me kill you by banning.

Click to collapse



banned because im still alive


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im still alive

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to trick me.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for trying to trick me.

Click to collapse



banned for not being smart enough


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not being smart enough

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking your tongue out like a little kid.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for sticking your tongue out like a little kid.

Click to collapse


                                                          

banned because i like being a kid


----------



## bx19 (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i like being a kid

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz I like banning kids


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having too many emoticons in one post.

Click to collapse



banned for hating on my emotes, however this is my fav


----------



## bx19 (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for hating on my emotes, however this is my fav

Click to collapse



Banned for being mad


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> Banned for being mad
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because im not mad, i only said that  <-- this is my fav emote


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im not mad, i only said that  <-- this is my fav emote

Click to collapse



Banned for appearing to be mad about being accused of being mad, all because  is your favorite emote.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for appearing to be mad about being accused of being mad, all because  is your favorite emote.

Click to collapse



banned for being mad


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for forcing people to not use force.

Click to collapse




Banned for using force

Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for using force
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse



Banned because the force is strong with this one.


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because the force is strong with this one.

Click to collapse




Banned for quoting awesome movies

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned for quoting awesome movies
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being a nerd and yet a noob


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being a nerd and yet a noob

Click to collapse



Banned for over using the word noob


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm a nerd.

Click to collapse



Banned because we're all nerds


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it's true, sad but true...

Click to collapse



Banked for self pity, nerd.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banked for self pity, nerd.

Click to collapse



Banned for ruining his pity party


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for ruining his pity party

Click to collapse



banned for calling me nerd


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for calling me nerd

Click to collapse



Banned for this


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for posting that! I'm bleeding from my ears now!!

Click to collapse



Banned because +1


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because +1

Click to collapse



Banned because that sound nearly made me lose control of bodily functions.


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 19, 2011)

> > Banned because +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned for nearly losing control 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for nearly losing control
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for looking REALLY stoned in your avatar pic!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for looking REALLY stoned in your avatar pic!

Click to collapse



banned for saying hes a stone


----------



## doctorsax (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned for making me get my old Pink Floyd records out.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

doctorsax said:


> Banned for making me get my old Pink Floyd records out.

Click to collapse



Banned for not listening to them all that time


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not listening to them all that time

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out his horribly embarrassing fail!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for pointing out his horribly embarrassing fail!

Click to collapse



Banned because you just lost the game


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you just lost the game

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't lose the game. I just ran out of time.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you just lost the game

Click to collapse



Banned cause this threads over 15 thousand!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause this threads over 15 thousand!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because thats over 9000!!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because thats over 9000!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm unsure of the significance of 9000.

Double banned because this thread is fast approaching 16000!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I'm unsure of the significance of 9000.
> 
> Double banned because this thread is fast approaching 16000!

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming this thread with bans


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for spamming this thread with bans

Click to collapse



Banned for not supporting your own agenda.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not supporting your own agenda.

Click to collapse



banned because you're another part of the redneck agenda


----------



## falseman (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you're another part of the redneck agenda

Click to collapse



banned because, you banned more than 1 people


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

falseman said:


> banned because, you banned more than 1 people

Click to collapse



Banned because he only banned one "people."


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because he only banned one "people."

Click to collapse



Banned cause were all part of the redneck agenda

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## mprou (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because hey! I'm not a redneck!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause you're not trailer trash either


----------



## jshealton (Jun 19, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause you're not trailer trash either

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting us trailer trash everywhere.

Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned for insulting us trailer trash everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being 100 pages in the past


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being 100 pages in the past

Click to collapse



I ban u

View attachment 630219

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I ban u
> 
> View attachment 630219
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



watt9493 Y U NO Like me

banned


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> watt9493 Y U NO Like me
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



I love husam. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I love husam.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for forgetting the (no homo)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being a homophobe!

Click to collapse



Banned because its how xda goes


----------



## SidDark (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because its how xda goes

Click to collapse



Banned for tying to keep the status quo


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 19, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for tying to keep the status quo
> 
> 
> Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth

Click to collapse



Banned for riding a taunton

Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for riding a taunton
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse



Banned because nokia says so. 


Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because nokia says so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you now have to cut your hand


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you now have to cut your hand

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have cut it for him

Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned because you should have cut it for him
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse



banned because i cant reach him


----------



## falseman (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i cant reach him

Click to collapse



banned because, i want it!


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

falseman said:


> banned because, i want it!

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting a cut on your hand

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for wanting a cut on your hand
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



banned for suggesting that hes emo


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for suggesting that hes emo

Click to collapse



Banned cus he said it.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus he said it.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



banned because he's a false man, read his username


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because he's a false man, read his username

Click to collapse



Banned because that is true.maybe he isn't a man.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## bx19 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I didn't lose the game. I just ran out of time.

Click to collapse



This time truly banned u. From 2morow, ur account is no longer available.


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> This time truly banned u. From 2morow, ur account is no longer available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for lying.and for posting out of line.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## bx19 (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for lying.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



U too. From 2morow no account 


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because that is true.maybe he isn't a man.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



banned because rule 30!!


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> U too. From 2morow no account
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for double lying and being a noob.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## topiratiko (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for lying.and for posting out of line.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Is that a bird? BANNED.

Sent from my 2.3.3 Ext4 Fresh Ginger Blue equipped Samsung Captivate. Yea I get 2000+ on quadrant. Yea ive pulled 5.17 mbps down from a tower. I appreciate XDA helping me turn this phone into a beast.


----------



## bx19 (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for double lying and being a noob.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



This time banned ur device.  No internet from now


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## topiratiko (Jun 19, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> This time banned ur device.  No internet from now
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Incorrect english. Its "your". BANNED.


Sent from my 2.3.3 Ext4 Fresh Ginger Blue equipped Samsung Captivate. Yea I get 2000+ on quadrant. Yea ive pulled 5.17 mbps down from a tower. I appreciate XDA helping me turn this phone into a beast.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

topiratiko said:


> Incorrect english. Its "your". BANNED.
> 
> 
> Sent from my 2.3.3 Ext4 Fresh Ginger Blue equipped Samsung Captivate. Yea I get 2000+ on quadrant. Yea ive pulled 5.17 mbps down from a tower. I appreciate XDA helping me turn this phone into a beast.

Click to collapse



banned for correcting.


----------



## bx19 (Jun 19, 2011)

topiratiko said:


> Incorrect english. Its "your". BANNED.
> 
> 
> Sent from my 2.3.3 Ext4 Fresh Ginger Blue equipped Samsung Captivate. Yea I get 2000+ on quadrant. Yea ive pulled 5.17 mbps down from a tower. I appreciate XDA helping me turn this phone into a beast.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using shortcuts


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

bnnd fr nt likng shtc~1


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bnnd fr nt likng shtc~1

Click to collapse



Banned because I cannot read what you wrote.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## bx19 (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because I cannot read what you wrote.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Look if u do this again and again, then I won't ban u .


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> Look if u do this again and again, then I won't ban u .
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for typing.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for typing.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



banned for fighting over something stupid


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for fighting over something stupid

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking anyone is fighting when the title of this thread is ban the person above you.


----------



## (•.•) (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned the Virgin above me, because she suck badly.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

(•.•) said:


> Banned the Virgin above me, because she suck badly.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a username made from nothing more than punctuation marks.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for having a username made from nothing more than punctuation marks.

Click to collapse



banned for having a username with underscores in it




(•.•) said:


> Banned the Virgin above me, because she suck badly.

Click to collapse



you need your eyes checked.if you think i am a she.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for having a username with underscores in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned for dwelling on things after they've been thoroughly discussed.

Double banned for getting defensive about the chick thing. Hmmmm...


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for dwelling on things after they've been thoroughly discussed.
> 
> Double banned for getting defensive about the chick thing. Hmmmm...

Click to collapse



banned for thinking i am dwelling on anything other than playing Black Ops.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for thinking i am dwelling on anything other than playing Black Ops.

Click to collapse



Banned for playing a racist game!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for playing a racist game!

Click to collapse



banned for loooooooooooooooooooooooool

double banned because


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for loooooooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> double banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because it looks like ummklper may have put on a pound or two since he took his avatar pic.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because it looks like ummklper may have put on a pound or two since he took his avatar pic.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have pizza, you don't. Be jealous and bow before the fat American overlord that I am


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have pizza, you don't. Be jealous and bow before the fat American overlord that I am

Click to collapse



Banned because my pizza is bigger and greasier than yours therefore I am the fatter American overlord.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because my pizza is bigger and greasier than yours therefore I am the fatter American overlord.

Click to collapse



Banned because I had extremely nasty greasy chicken fingers yesterday, they were SO bad I threw up, and by my standards (which aren't that high) it was absolutely atrocious!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I had extremely nasty greasy chicken fingers yesterday, they were SO bad I threw up, and by my standards (which aren't that high) it was absolutely atrocious!

Click to collapse



Banned because we have a place down here, called Zaxby's, whose chicken fingers are the absolute shiznit!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because we have a place down here, called Zaxby's, whose chicken fingers are the absolute shiznit!

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think I want chicken fingers anymore....that was traumatizing, I think blood came up with my food haha


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't think I want chicken fingers anymore....that was traumatizing, I think blood came up with my food haha :eek:

Click to collapse



Banned because  you may not be used to eating chicken. Don't y'all eat dem buffalo's wangs up yonder in yer neck uh the woods?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because  you may not be used to eating chicken. Don't y'all eat dem buffalo's wangs up yonder in yer neck uh the woods?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm definitely used to eating chicken! But I'm not used to throwing up after, I'm concentrated obesity, if I throw up after I eat something then it really is just cooked horribly. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm definitely used to eating chicken! But I'm not used to throwing up after, I'm concentrated obesity, if I throw up after I eat something then it really is just cooked horribly.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned. Check THE forum for a new thread. Waiting opinions

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## cordell12 (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned. Check THE forum for a new thread. Waiting opinions
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Opinion? My opinion, BANNED!



Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

cordell12 said:


> Opinion? My opinion, BANNED!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned because your opinion isn't important, you're a penguin  

Run along now and eat some fish  jk

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your opinion isn't important, you're a penguin
> 
> Run along now and eat some fish  jk
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



...Fish?? ........Eat??....... Breadfish! Banned 


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ...Fish?? ........Eat??....... Breadfish! Banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned. I don't have, nor need, any reason.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned. I don't have, nor need, any reason.

Click to collapse



Creationist ban, why need a reason when it just happened? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned. I don't have, nor need, any reason.

Click to collapse



I'm the prince of ban here! Now that the king is asleep, I command this side of ot! now get banned!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I'm the prince of ban here! Now that the king is asleep, I command this side of ot! now get banned!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



I, King of OT, Ban thee, and now declared thee Banned, under Pain of further Pain. Now be Banned, mere Mortal!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I, King of OT, Ban thee, and now declared thee Banned, under Pain of further Pain. Now be Banned, mere Mortal!

Click to collapse



Banned because you both skipped my awesomely hilarious ban.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you both skipped my awesomely hilarious ban.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for being self-congratulatory.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being self-congratulatory.

Click to collapse



Triple banned twitch for:
1. Making me quote the above guy but not banning him.
2. Forcing people to acknowledge your funniness
3. Making a meh joke. I saw it, but it wasn't that funny.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Triple banned twitch for:
> 1. Making me quote the above guy but not banning him.
> 2. Forcing people to acknowledge your funniness
> 3. Making a meh joke. I saw it, but it wasn't that funny.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me, Mr. "king of OT!" Just couldn't quite pull one more ban out, eh?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not banning me, Mr. "king of OT!" Just couldn't quite pull one more ban out, eh?

Click to collapse



Banned because:






And because of this ban, therefore:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gKnTHDmMq_c/TSg6zemQ41I/AAAAAAAAASw/JiDvQHKVN34/s400/****_yeah_.jpg


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol! Love those pics!  But you're banned for being intimidating.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Lol! Love those pics!  But you're banned for being intimidating.

Click to collapse



Banned because the King of OT is a title that was hard fraught and even harder kept. I earned my keep here. 



Now kneel to thine King, or thou shalt be made to kneel forever.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the King of OT is a title that was hard fraught and even harder kept. I earned my keep here.
> 
> 
> 
> Now kneel to thine King, or thou shalt be made to kneel forever.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me kneel before thee, my liege. And it has nothin.g to do with the fact that I'm kinda sleepy, I promise!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for making me kneel before thee, my liege. And it has nothin.g to do with the fact that I'm kinda sleepy, I promise!

Click to collapse



Banned because you now need to kiss the ring.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you now need to kiss the ring.

Click to collapse



Banned because Homey don't play dat. I will never kiss the ring of "The Man."


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because Homey don't play dat. I will never kiss the ring of "The Man."

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the King. And because you didn't kiss the ring of your king.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I am the King. And because you didn't kiss the ring of your king.

Click to collapse



Banned because you may have a king ring but you are not the lord of the rings


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I am the King. And because you didn't kiss the ring of your king.

Click to collapse



I have no ambitions for the throne, nor do I challenge your position on it. But, I shall never devalue myself by kissing another's jewelry.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> I have no ambitions for the throne, nor do I challenge your position on it. But, I shall never devalue myself by kissing another's jewelry.

Click to collapse



Banned for the ewwww mental image of you kissing my "Royal Jewels"


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the ewwww mental image of you kissing my "Royal Jewels"

Click to collapse



Banned because it must not be that "eeewww" to you since you were all but demanding it! Lol!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because it must not be that "eeewww" to you since you were all but demanding it! Lol!

Click to collapse



Banned for being so easily forced to do things, be more defensive! Don't let people demand things from you. He's not king if you don't acknowledge it. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being so easily forced to do things, be more defensive! Don't let people demand things from you. He's not king if you don't acknowledge it.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't need your acknowledgement. I AM KING.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't need your acknowledgement. I AM KING.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not king, you lies. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're not king, you lies.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to acknowledge me as your King. Bad banana.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for failing to acknowledge me as your King. Bad banana.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're my equal, my friend, and my mafia member, but not my king 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're my equal, my friend, and my mafia member, but not my king
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because we are not equals, despite what many people say. Mathematical proof below:

sakai4eva =/= twitch153

Now kneel.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we are not equals, despite what many people say. Mathematical proof below:
> 
> sakai4eva =/= twitch153
> 
> Now kneel.

Click to collapse



Banned because your math is flawed! And you call yourself an accountant...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because the math is solid. We are not equals. I, for one, am King, and therefore, everyone else is my subject and is subject to my subjugation. 

Also, penis.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the math is solid. We are not equals. I, for one, am King, and therefore, everyone else is my subject and is subject to my subjugation.
> 
> Also, penis.

Click to collapse



Banned for your flawless logic with the pen-is. 

Double banned because I don't think you have the true title of king, only you have yourself that title. 

Triple banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for your flawless logic with the pen-is.
> 
> Double banned because I don't think you have the true title of king, only you have yourself that title.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I am King because I am King. I earned that title. I shall not have my rule questioned!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I am King because I am King. I earned that title. I shall not have my rule questioned!

Click to collapse



Banned because your rules is being question....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## mfknboss (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned person above me..to the person below me, don't waste ur time to try and bann me..i just turned my bann blocker ON!!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your rules is being question....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Hah! You are banned, my worthless questioner. Clearly I can see that you less-than-noble heritage and education brought to fore in your pathetic grasp of grammar.

You should have said that my rule is is being questioned, but your poor grasp of even the simplest precepts of English caused you to include an "s" at the end of "rule", causing much confusion to readers and ire to Grammar Nazis all over.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hah! You are banned, my worthless questioner. Clearly I can see that you less-than-noble heritage and education brought to fore in your pathetic grasp of grammar.
> 
> You should have said that my rule is is being questioned, but your poor grasp of even the simplest precepts of English caused you to include an "s" at the end of "rule", causing much confusion to readers and ire to Grammar Nazis all over.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a head slitting headache and I just threw up, my care of my grammar at this comment is 0% haha  

Double banned because tl;dr. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahah! Another reason to be banned! You see, the nobly born need not fear the effects of headaches or throwing up. We were trained since birth to be at our very best every single moment. And since whatever we do, is the very best (citation: Queen's English), therefore no matter what we do, we are the best.


----------



## DecisiveGamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned. Banned because, I, well... said you're banned?


----------



## falseman (Jun 20, 2011)

DecisiveGamer said:


> Banned. Banned because, I, well... said you're banned?

Click to collapse



Banned because, you have the 15810th message


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

falseman said:


> Banned because, you have the 15810th message

Click to collapse



Get out of my land noob, you're banned.

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Get out of my land noob, you're banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the falseman.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## DecisiveGamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Banning for banning the banner of a falseman.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

^^&^
Banned for needing glasses

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## DecisiveGamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because you did not know I have prescription glass plates built over my eye sockets.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ^^&^
> Banned for needing glasses
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for glassing it over.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

DecisiveGamer said:


> Banned because you did not know I have prescription glass plates built over my eye sockets.

Click to collapse



Banned because you also need a processor upgrade 




sakai4eva said:


> Banned for glassing it over.

Click to collapse



Banned because I know how to work glass

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## DecisiveGamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned for making fun of my single core processor.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

DecisiveGamer said:


> Banned for making fun of my single core processor.

Click to collapse



BAnned cause it has no core!  
Old Pentium....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## DecisiveGamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned for exposing my Pentium I was able to hide until you came along.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

DecisiveGamer said:


> Banned for exposing my Pentium I was able to hide until you came along.

Click to collapse



Banned because being a gamer on a pc wirhout a core its a shame.... Except if you like arcades 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my phone is much more powerful than my old laptop now.

Click to collapse



Banned for commodore? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## muerteman (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my phone is much more powerful than my old laptop now.

Click to collapse



Banned because my laptop is more powerful than my phone.


----------



## muerteman (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for commodore?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for simultaneous bans.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because my laptop is more powerful than my phone.

Click to collapse



Read who is above you noob. Banned 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for simultaneous bans.

Click to collapse



BAnned for Tapatalk CRASH

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned both of you because I said my old laptop. It's Pentium 3 Toshiba. I still works, but with another monitor the built-in one is broken.
> What the hell is commodore?

Click to collapse



Banned because you should ask Androids father

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## muerteman (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should ask Androids father
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because Luke, I am your father.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because Luke, I am your father.

Click to collapse



Shower ban! 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Shower ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for posting from the toilet!


----------



## muerteman (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for posting from the toilet!

Click to collapse



Bedtime ban, I'm out see you guys in the morn.


----------



## mprou (Jun 20, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Bedtime ban, I'm out see you guys in the morn.

Click to collapse



Banned cause here it's morning already


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for going to bed.

Click to collapse



Bed-pan ban.


----------



## brd912 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bed-pan ban.

Click to collapse



Just............banned!

Sent from a world beyond imagination


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

brd912 said:


> Just............banned!
> 
> Sent from a world beyond imagination

Click to collapse



sakai4eva frowns upon your amateurish ban, noob.

Banned.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> sakai4eva frowns upon your amateurish ban, noob.
> 
> Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are obviously not mean enough with noobs 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## ssserpentine (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are obviously not mean enough with noobs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned for being the person above me in a 1584 page thread about banning people. 
and that makes 1585!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are obviously not mean enough with noobs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because a girl I knew said I was too mean to everybody, although I have a feeling that she would like me to be nicer to her, and her only


----------



## brd912 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because a girl I knew said I was too mean to everybody, although I have a feeling that she would like me to be nicer to her, and her only

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a good outlook on women

Sent from a world beyond imagination


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

brd912 said:


> Banned because you have a good outlook on women
> 
> Sent from a world beyond imagination

Click to collapse



Banned because I have long mastered the trick of keeping me in their minds all the time. It's a perk that comes with being someone with a multi-faceted character.


----------



## bx19 (Jun 20, 2011)

falseman said:


> Banned because, you have the 15810th message

Click to collapse



Banned because u r false man.


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## bx19 (Jun 20, 2011)

He he.
I'm lucky because no one is banning me.

Ohhh. Wait . I think no one can ban me.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> He he.
> I'm lucky because no one is banning me.
> 
> Ohhh. Wait . I think no one can ban me.
> ...

Click to collapse



GTFO and be banned.


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> GTFO and be banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for using abbreviations

Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for using abbreviations
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for being an abomination.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being an abomination.

Click to collapse



banned for being a douche sack


----------



## jshealton (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being rude.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being the first post on page 1586.

Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 20, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned for being the first post on page 1586.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banning ban.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## tmobile user (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned for putting a ban on banning.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## falseman (Jun 20, 2011)

banned because you are a t-mobile user


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

falseman said:


> banned because you are a t-mobile user

Click to collapse



banned because look whos talking


----------



## falseman (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because, you are using a illuminati rom and at your username, you have the 3 numbers "666"!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

falseman said:


> Banned because, you are using a illuminati rom and at your username, you have the 3 numbers "666"!!!

Click to collapse



banned because the dude who cooks the rom told me he used illuminati simply because it means enlightenment


----------



## bx19 (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned for using enlightenment of others 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> Banned for using enlightenment of others
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being paranoid


----------



## celticxoom (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned for feeding the paranoid's paranoia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Wish I had a Motorola Atrix instead :-(


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

celticxoom said:


> Banned for feeding the paranoid's paranoia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Wish I had a Motorola Atrix instead :-(

Click to collapse



Banned for using an iphone in xda  

*GTFO*


----------



## bx19 (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using an iphone in xda
> 
> *GTFO*

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling.
This is banning. Not trolling


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> Banned for trolling.
> This is banning. Not trolling
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because husam doesn't troll here. He practically lives here!


----------



## bx19 (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because husam doesn't troll here. He practically lives here!

Click to collapse



Oh really.
But its ur username that says live. Banned for that.


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 20, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> Oh really.
> But its ur username that says live. Banned for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you can take my right to live.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 20, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for thinking you can take my right to live.

Click to collapse



Banned because I imagined my girlfriend as a nekomimi.

I was not ready. Hnnnng.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I imagined my girlfriend as a nekomimi.
> 
> I was not ready. Hnnnng.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for not being ready


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being ready

Click to collapse



Banned because HNNNNNG

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## RinZo (Jun 20, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because HNNNNNG
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because SPongebob is ready.


----------



## falseman (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because, you love bacon!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 20, 2011)

falseman said:


> Banned because, you love bacon!

Click to collapse



Banned because who doesn't?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because who doesn't?

Click to collapse



Banned because i never tried it


----------



## RinZo (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i never tried it

Click to collapse



Banned because you're lying.  seriously?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you're lying.  seriously?

Click to collapse



banned because yeah, bacon is usually made out of ham, and im muslim


----------



## RinZo (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because yeah, bacon is usually made out of ham, and im muslim

Click to collapse



Banned because that totally makes sense.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I have never eaten bacon either.

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping one


----------



## RinZo (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I was composing it while he posted.

Click to collapse



Banned for either taking too long to think or typing too slow


----------



## RinZo (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my internet is slooooow.

Click to collapse



Banned for using 56k still.  Step into the 21st century


----------



## RinZo (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for thinking I'm using 56k while it's 256k. Double ban because I don't have enough money to pay for a faster connection, yet.

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanted to get my 900th post before work.  And don't call me a noob Husam


----------



## androidarmin (Jun 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for thinking I'm using 56k while it's 256k. Double ban because I don't have enough money to pay for a faster connection, yet.

Click to collapse



Banned for "THINKING"...
Outrageous thing to claim on a Monday morning!  

(...just 5h:21m left. Yay!!!)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2011)

androidarmin said:


> Banned for "THINKING"...
> Outrageous thing to claim on a Monday morning!
> 
> (...just 5h:21m left. Yay!!!)

Click to collapse



Monday ban. Go back to work! 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## zereal (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned for write THAT word!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

zereal said:


> Banned for write THAT word!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause i couldnt consolidate my old credit card to my new one 
and i have to not get many reward points over the next 6 months


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i couldnt consolidate my old credit card to my new one
> and i have to not get many reward points over the next 6 months

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that we care, noob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that we care, noob

Click to collapse



Banned cause im not a noob, @Huysum


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause im not a noob, @Huysum

Click to collapse



ow sorry ban
i thought you were the bacon dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ow sorry ban
> i thought you were the bacon dude

Click to collapse



banned for thinking that


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for thinking that

Click to collapse



Banned because i was supposed to send an email 2 hours ago, do you think she'll get mad?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i was supposed to send an email 2 hours ago, do you think she'll get mad?

Click to collapse



banned cause who is she???


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause who is she???

Click to collapse



nevermind ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nevermind ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling about a potential gf


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for not telling about a potential gf

Click to collapse



banned because shes from polland, and we only use emails
i dont think she wants to be my gf, she only want to know more about my culture, and me of course 

there, happy?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because shes from polland, and we only use emails
> i dont think she wants to be my gf, she only want to know more about my culture, and me of course
> 
> there, happy?

Click to collapse



banned cause if shes hot or cute and nice you should make her your gf, if you really like her also go visit here


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause if shes hot or cute and nice you should make her your gf, if you really like her also go visit here

Click to collapse



Banned because how could she be my gf when shes in another country, and yeah, i thought about visiting her


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because how could she be my gf when shes in another country, and yeah, i thought about visiting her

Click to collapse



banned cause you visit her and convince her to come to your country


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you visit her and convince her to come to your country

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe if you're nice enough to buy me a ticket I can do it now 

double banned because her father was the presidents' bodyguard


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because maybe if you're nice enough to buy me a ticket I can do it now
> 
> double banned because her father was the presidents' bodyguard

Click to collapse



Banned cause i dont have money for a ticket 

Banned cause the president of where?


----------



## jshealton (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i dont have money for a ticket
> 
> Banned cause the president of where?

Click to collapse



Banned for having a conversation in the banning thread.

Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using XDA App


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 20, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned for having a conversation in the banning thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting us have a conversation

Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for not letting us have a conversation
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation Pyramid using my thumb and eyes

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont know who u are?? 

Banned cause hello


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i dont know who u are??
> 
> Banned cause hello

Click to collapse



Banned because the president of Poland


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the president of Poland

Click to collapse



Oh WOW, thats cool!!!

Oh banned!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh WOW, thats cool!!!
> 
> Oh banned!

Click to collapse



banned because I know


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I know

Click to collapse



banned cause i'm in aching muscle pains from yesterdays lake trip


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i'm in aching muscle pains from yesterdays lake trip

Click to collapse



Banned because quit whining and be a man


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because quit whining and be a man

Click to collapse



banned cause just because u said that im going to whine more 


Work is so boring and annoying today


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause just because u said that im going to whine more
> 
> 
> Work is so boring and annoying today

Click to collapse



Banned for being a girl, a small whiny girl who does nothing but whining


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a girl, a small whiny girl who does nothing but whining

Click to collapse



lol banned cause, we can live all peacefully now that FRIDAY SONG IS GONE!!!!


----------



## webstar1 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> lol banned cause, we can live all peacefully now that FRIDAY SONG IS GONE!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cauze Monday song is here.
Its Monday, Monday gotta get down on Monday...........

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

webstar1 said:


> Banned cauze Monday song is here.
> Its Monday, Monday gotta get down on Monday...........
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not being creative enough to write your own lyrics, it's ok, somethings are not meant for everybody to do


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being creative enough to write your own lyrics, it's ok, somethings are not meant for everybody to do

Click to collapse



banned cause this joke is horrible LOL 

What did the green grape say to the purple grape?
Breathe, idiot! BREATHE!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause this joke is horrible LOL
> 
> What did the green grape say to the purple grape?
> Breathe, idiot! BREATHE!

Click to collapse



Banned for telling that joke...I'm scarred for life now!  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for telling that joke...I'm scarred for life now!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause it was just a joke


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it was just a joke

Click to collapse



Banned....and it was STILL BAD! 
BAD! BAD! BAD!  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## yardi4life (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm ban you cause I am irritated.....

 I cannot figure out how to use mutli-quote!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

yardi4life said:


> I'm ban you cause I am irritated.....
> 
> I cannot figure out how to use mutli-quote!

Click to collapse



banned cause u simply push multi quote on all the post you want to quote then hit reply and all the quotes will be there 

Unless you are using a weird browser like certain versions of ie break it 

Chrome,firefox works for me..


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u simply push multi quote on all the post you want to quote then hit reply and all the quotes will be there
> 
> Unless you are using a weird browser like certain versions of ie break it
> 
> Chrome,firefox works for me..

Click to collapse



Banned for helping, thats my job


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for helping, thats my job

Click to collapse



banned cause i like helping, and banned for thinking helping is reserved for only you


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i like helping, and banned for thinking helping is reserved for only you

Click to collapse



Banned because haha, you did not get a thanks for it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because haha, you did not get a thanks for it

Click to collapse



banned cause i know, anytime i give useful info, people are "Ungrateful Bastards" and wont click a simple little button


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i know, anytime i give useful info, people are "Ungrateful Bastards" and wont click a simple little button

Click to collapse



Banned for giving freebies


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving freebies

Click to collapse



banned cause i never give freebies, i help in thinking the person will hit the button but they dont


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i never give freebies, i help in thinking the person will hit the button but they dont

Click to collapse



Banned for being emo


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being emo

Click to collapse



banned cause im not emo, im a vampire:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im not emo, im a vampire:

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the lulz

Click to collapse



banned cause i now want to watch south park


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i now want to watch south park

Click to collapse



Banned because I just watched 2 episodes of The big bang theory, and have to admit
my big brother = sheldon xD


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just watched 2 episodes of The big bang theory, and have to admit
> my big brother = sheldon xD

Click to collapse



Banned for watching big bangs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for letting yourself get irritated

Click to collapse



banned cause a thread that was suppose to be closed is open  : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1132873  LOL,


----------



## bx19 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause a thread that was suppose to be closed is open  : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1132873  LOL,

Click to collapse



LOL.....
BANNED for keeping rules


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

bharatgaddameedi said:


> LOL.....
> BANNED for keeping rules
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause i didnt keep rules otherwise i would of report it  instead i posted in it


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i didnt keep rules otherwise i would of report it  instead i posted in it

Click to collapse



Banned because it is a good morning.


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is a good morning.

Click to collapse



banned for owning a device that receives sms messages late


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> banned for owning a device that receives sms messages late

Click to collapse



Banned for talking $#[email protected]+. 
1. I don't think I disclose which device I use... er... much.
2. It doesn't receive messages late. That I know of.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for talking $#[email protected]+.
> 1. I don't think I disclose which device I use... er... much.
> 2. It doesn't receive messages late. That I know of.

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling what device you are using

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for not telling what device you are using
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned because d'oh, I'm on a PC!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because d'oh, I'm on a PC!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on a mac


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm on a mac

Click to collapse



Banned for not being on a horse.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not being on a horse.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on boat!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm on boat!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because your argument is now invalid


----------



## papa bewr (Jun 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm on boat!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause I forgot my flippy floppies! :'(

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned for saying flippy floppies 


papa bewr said:


> Banned cause I forgot my flippy floppies! :'(
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for saying flippy floppies

Click to collapse



Flop you. Banned!


----------



## JxWayne89 (Jun 21, 2011)

I ban you all for DOOKY DOOKY DOOKY! And this scary random rainstorm my hometown is getting! 

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned for being a scaredy cat.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a scaredy cat.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the best thing that happened to xda


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being the best thing that happened to xda

Click to collapse



Banned for having too many posts


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for having too many posts

Click to collapse



Banned for having too few posts.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having too few posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving all these advice and only have 64 thanks


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving all these advice and only have 64 thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because gratitude is not necessary. That I've made the world a better (or more hilarious) place is good enough for me


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because gratitude is not necessary. That I've made the world a better (or more hilarious) place is good enough for me

Click to collapse



Banned for lying


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lying

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm telling the truth. I'm just that kind of guy


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm telling the truth. I'm just that kind of guy

Click to collapse



Banned because there are no girls on the internet!!  
no need to try to impress them


----------



## natious (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there are no girls on the internet!!
> no need to try to impress them

Click to collapse



Banned because I am a girl.

swyped from a galaxy far far away


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

natious said:


> Banned because I am a girl.
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll post this again
you should be careful when posting that info because


----------



## Faryaab (Jun 21, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being ashamed of your friends who have unusual nicknames.

Click to collapse



Banned because im a developer of 2 devices.


----------



## thronnos (Jun 21, 2011)

Faryaab said:


> Banned because im a developer of 2 devices.

Click to collapse



Banned for having 3 "A" in your name

Sent from my HTC EVO shift 4G running the latest and greatest cyanogen using the XDA app.


----------



## Faryaab (Jun 21, 2011)

thronnos said:


> Banned for having 3 "A" in your name
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO shift 4G running the latest and greatest cyanogen using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned for having 2 "N" in your name


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 21, 2011)

Faryaab said:


> Banned for having 2 "N" in your name

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting my post from ages ago.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for quoting my post from ages ago.

Click to collapse



Banned for being ages old


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being ages old

Click to collapse



MIDDLE EAST BAN, BOOM

... Wait. America sucks anyways.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> MIDDLE EAST BAN, BOOM
> 
> ... Wait. America sucks anyways.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because everywhere sux -.-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because yeah life totally sucks ass.
> 
> P.S. Not an emo, or goth, or what other weirdos you might thing I am.

Click to collapse



Banned for being human


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for because you are a human too.

Click to collapse



Banned because you should've know by now that I'm not a human, I'm a flawlessly designed A.I. by the NSA to make sure the internet is safe...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because ok, to make sure GIRLS on the internet are safe  xD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned fr lying again.
> Double ban because there are no girls on the internet.

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## lohho (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because you mentioned facebook.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

lohho said:


> Banned because you mentioned facebook.

Click to collapse



Banned cause my computer has viruses

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause my computer has viruses
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



banned for getting the virus from porn sites


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi david.
> Banned for saying porn.

Click to collapse



Banned for your pornophobia.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't have pornophobia.

Click to collapse



banned for denial


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't have pornophobia.

Click to collapse



Banned because apparently you did not see eelsoup, lemon party, 2 girls 1 cup, wormgush .....

I know I did when I was troll'd


----------



## digital0verdose (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for denial

Click to collapse



Banned for not upper-casing "Banned".

This is part of a feeble attempt at getting to 10 posts so I can ask a question about a developed program in a restricted sub-category.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because apparently you did not see eelsoup, lemon party, 2 girls 1 cup, wormgush .....

Click to collapse



banned cause you know way to many disgusting sites 
Banned cause ive only seen 2 of these, 2 girls 1 cup and lemonparty cause you were advertising it, and i can say is im super disturbed.
Banned cause you should go watch Church Of Fudge and then u will be grossed out


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you know way to many disgusting sites
> Banned cause ive only seen 2 of these, 2 girls 1 cup and lemonparty cause you were advertising it, and i can say is im super disturbed.
> Banned cause you should go watch Church Of Fudge and then u will be grossed out

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not eat for 2 days after I saw those sites


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I have heard so much disgusting **** about them I never dared watching them, and never will, unless someone pays me 1 million dollars for watching them.

Click to collapse



banned because if you do I'll give them to you



disclaimer: I may have told a lie


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because if you do I'll give them to you
> 
> 
> 
> disclaimer: I may have told a lie

Click to collapse



banned for advertising disgusting sites.
banned cause do u know how to send emails that open videos automatically?
so i can send spam mail to my friends lol


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for advertising disgusting sites.
> banned cause do u know how to send emails that open videos automatically?
> so i can send spam mail to my friends lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sorry I don't
but you can use .TK for fake domains


----------



## afrikwise (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm sorry I don't
> but you can use .TK for fake domains

Click to collapse



Banned because you are "sorry"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having only 2 posts.
> Double ban because have registered in June 2011.
> I'm sorry but we don't take kindly to noobs here.

Click to collapse



Banned for being hard on noobs

I'm sorry, but this is the spirit


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being hard on noobs
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is the spirit

Click to collapse



Banned for being nice to noobs... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being nice to noobs...
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Banned because it's always a pleasure banning you m'lady


----------



## woodyspawnshop (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned! for hating on noobs. Just because I just recently decided to register on yet another forum does not make me a noob for embedded systems development. mscs.mu.edu/~brylow/xinu/ is what i've worked on. no external links pssssha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

woodyspawnshop said:


> Banned! for hating on noobs. Just because I just recently decided to register on yet another forum does not make me a noob for embedded systems development. mscs.mu.edu/~brylow/xinu/ is what i've worked on. no external links pssssha

Click to collapse



Banned for getting offended, if your in off topic you have to go through our initiation


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's always a pleasure banning you m'lady

Click to collapse



Banned!! Ha! Fun times!  
[email protected]'t think I skipped you... BANNED BANNED BANNED!  I win. 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned!! Ha! Fun times!
> [email protected]'t think I skipped you... BANNED BANNED BANNED!  I win.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to send an email, xda is a distraction


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I want to send an email, xda is a distraction

Click to collapse



Banned for being too distracted  to email ur new gf... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being too distracted  to email ur new gf...
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



banned for not confirming if these are doan pills: http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/backaid-max-pain-relief-pills/ID=prod6049304-product 



is the above the same as these: http://www.walgreens.com/store/store/product/view_product_details.jsp?id=prod6051213


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not confirming if these are doan pills: http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/backaid-max-pain-relief-pills/ID=prod6049304-product
> 
> 
> 
> is the above the same as these: http://www.walgreens.com/store/store/product/view_product_details.jsp?id=prod6051213

Click to collapse



Banned because she's not a gf unless someone buys me a ticket to poland 

double banned because flashing p0rn http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14944610#post14944610


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because she's not a gf unless someone buys me a ticket to poland
> 
> double banned because flashing p0rn http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14944610#post14944610

Click to collapse



banned for quoting me and not BD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for quoting me and not BD

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not helping

Click to collapse



banned cause if i had a million dollars i would give you money to go to polland


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause if i had a million dollars i would give you money to go to polland

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling Poland


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for misspelling Poland

Click to collapse



banned for correcting my spelling


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for correcting my spelling

Click to collapse



Banned for still not helping  xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for still not helping  xD

Click to collapse



banned cause im not trying to help


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im not trying to help

Click to collapse



Banned for being selfish


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

I ban you all.

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I ban you all.
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



Banned because I got ya rosie right heeeere!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I got ya rosie right heeeere!

Click to collapse



Banned because the only rosie you have is rosie odonnell


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because the only rosie you have is rosie odonnell

Click to collapse



Banned cause there is a story behind my sig

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause there is a story behind my sig
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know the story


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I don't know the story

Click to collapse



Banned cause I shall tell if you like

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause I shall tell if you like
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to hear it haha


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I want to hear it haha

Click to collapse



Banned cause the last sense nightly i flashed loaded up with no rosie (icons for phone, apps and such) along the bottom. My gf smacked my phone outta my hand cause it wasnt normal, the screen timed out, then rosie was back. Not much of one but a scarey one if you haz teh ORD crackflashing disorder

Where's ma rosie at?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause the last sense nightly i flashed loaded up with no rosie (icons for phone, apps and such) along the bottom. My gf smacked my phone outta my hand cause it wasnt normal, the screen timed out, then rosie was back. Not much of one but a scarey one if you haz teh ORD crackflashing disorder
> 
> Where's ma rosie at?

Click to collapse



Banned for being V*I


----------



## afrikwise (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being V*I

Click to collapse




Banned because of your Rebecca Black signature...i seriously cant get out that annoying song in out of my head now.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

afrikwise said:


> Banned because of your Rebecca Black signature...i seriously cant get out that annoying song in out of my head now.

Click to collapse



banned cause the video is gone


----------



## afrikwise (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause the video is gone

Click to collapse




I know the video is gone...but you banned for making me reiterating this "the song is stuck in my head". I need to surgically remove it out of my neurons in my brain.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned cause I just got a Thunderbolt and am just learning to use it!


davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause the video is gone

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cause I just got a Thunderbolt and am just learning to use it!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's friday friday, gonna get down on friday..


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned cuz it's not Friday.  I go back to work tomorrow


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cuz it's not Friday.  I go back to work tomorrow

Click to collapse



Banned because I was singing


----------



## woodyspawnshop (Jun 22, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cuz it's not Friday.  I go back to work tomorrow

Click to collapse



BANNED! for working and not spending all your time on XDA.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

woodyspawnshop said:


> BANNED! for working and not spending all your time on XDA.

Click to collapse



banned cause some of us have bills


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause some of us have bills

Click to collapse



banned for making me flash at 3 AM


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause some of us have bills

Click to collapse



Banned for having bills.   Nice to meet you.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making me flash at 3 AM

Click to collapse



Banned for making yourself flash at 3am, its not my fault.. 



KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for having bills.   Nice to meet you.

Click to collapse



Banned cause nice to meet you too, banned cause bills suck, but then again one of my bills is my best buy credit card and that is an entertainment bill


----------



## jr313 (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned cause nice to meet you too, banned cause bills suck, but then again one of my bills is my best buy credit card and that is an entertainment bill [/QUOTE]

Banned for havn an entertaining bill

Sent from my Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## afrikwise (Jun 22, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Banned cause nice to meet you too, banned cause bills suck, but then again one of my bills is my best buy credit card and that is an entertainment bill

Click to collapse



Banned for havn an entertaining bill

Sent from my Thunderbolt using XDA App[/QUOTE]


You are temporary banned from banning anyone from the XDA website, you have the right to remain silent...cause whatever you post from here on would result in you been banned permanently.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for making yourself flash at 3am, its not my fault..
> 
> 
> 
> Banned cause nice to meet you too, banned cause bills suck, but then again one of my bills is my best buy credit card and that is an entertainment bill

Click to collapse



Banned cuz bills always suck and I worked at Best Buy and miss employee discount.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 22, 2011)

afrikwise said:


> Banned for havn an entertaining bill
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse




You are temporary banned from banning anyone from the XDA website, you have the right to remain silent...cause whatever you post from here on would result in you been banned permanently.[/QUOTE]

Banned for using been instead of being. Hehehe

Sent from my Thunderbolt using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

jr313 said:


> You are temporary banned from banning anyone from the XDA website, you have the right to remain silent...cause whatever you post from here on would result in you been banned permanently.

Click to collapse



Banned for using been instead of being. Hehehe

Sent from my Thunderbolt using XDA App[/QUOTE]

ban cause u fail at quoting


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG. Grammer Nazi ban. It's, like, dude, don't be too freaking much caring about our grammer man. Your going to need to chills out man.


----------



## afrikwise (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for using been instead of being. Hehehe
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using XDA App

Click to collapse



ban cause u fail at quoting [/QUOTE]

It was a trap, i knew you wouldnt resist correcting my grammatical mistake. 

You are permanently banned now...i warned you.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

afrikwise said:


> ban cause u fail at quoting

Click to collapse



It was a trap, i knew you wouldnt resist correcting my grammatical mistake. 

You are permanently banned now...i warned you. [/QUOTE]
Banned for having, at the moment, 6 posts, and daring to try to permaban anyone here. Wait in line.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It was a trap, i knew you wouldnt resist correcting my grammatical mistake.
> 
> You are permanently banned now...i warned you.

Click to collapse



Banned for having, at the moment, 6 posts, and daring to try to permaban anyone here. Wait in line.[/QUOTE]

Banned. I haz a (ban)hammer AND a (beatin')brick... Pick yer poison... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because I'd rather take your bangina. At least give someone heaven before hell!

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'd rather take your bangina. At least give someone heaven before hell!
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting heaven,banned to hell for you.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I'd rather take your bangina. At least give someone heaven before hell!
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me a nightmare tonight. I read that as mangina.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for giving me a nightmare tonight. I read that as mangina.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me.refresh before you post.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for not banning me.refresh before you post.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving tips


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving tips

Click to collapse



Banned  because this forum is here to help people.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned  because this forum is here to help people.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned because finally someone that understands


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because finally someone that understands

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'd.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for lolling. And for having a bird.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for lolling. And for having a bird.

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking birds.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for not liking birds.

Click to collapse



Banned. I HAVE birds. No, really I do. See.. Here's two of them...

Sent from here.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I HAVE birds. No, really I do. See.. Here's two of them...
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



Banned for having wannabe parrots.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for having wannabe parrots.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



banned because we're about to get hit with a crazy storm


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> banned because we're about to get hit with a crazy storm

Click to collapse



Banned via I want to be there.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned via I want to be there.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned because you like storms


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned via I want to be there.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned for being square.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being square.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a meat cleaver for an avavtar


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being square.

Click to collapse



Banned for not refreshing again, and yes I love storms.
Edit swype keeps  misspelling my words
Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 25 seconds.

And that's why my posts in the ban section always gets stuck.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 25 seconds.
> 
> And that's why my posts in the ban section always gets stuck.

Click to collapse



Banned  because same thing for search.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned  because same thing for search.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's why I don't use search. And that's also why noobs don't use search, in fact.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that's why I don't use search. And that's also why noobs don't use search, in fact.

Click to collapse



Banned because it is true I use google no 25 second wait

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because it is true I use google no 25 second wait
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned because I like to google


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I like to google

Click to collapse



Banned for having a very very distracting avatar.


----------



## tvall (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a very very distracting avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol then making me put myself into a situation where ill get banned


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

tvall said:


> Banned for making me lol then making me put myself into a situation where ill get banned

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm fasting, and I can't eat, and his avatar was showing some who loves bacon. 

Why did you think I was distracted?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm fasting, and I can't eat, and his avatar was showing some who loves bacon.
> 
> Why did you think I was distracted?

Click to collapse



Banned because there are many reasons why you'd be distracted you could have been thinking about bacon, you could have ADD/ADHD or......BUNNY! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because there are many reasons why you'd be distracted you could have been thinking about bacon, you could have ADD/ADHD or......BUNNY!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for sending people to Android hell.

(First time I commented on your siggy, I think)


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for sending people to Android hell.
> 
> (First time I commented on your siggy, I think)

Click to collapse



Banned for not appreciating the portal reference  But to be honest I think that's the second time anyone commented on it.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because I haven't finished Portal 2 yet. I was busy at the time, and it seems very buggy now... sigh, I'll do it tonight


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I haven't finished Portal 2 yet. I was busy at the time, and it seems very buggy now... sigh, I'll do it tonight

Click to collapse



Banned because we've been posting in this thread for over 6 months.


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because we've been posting in this thread for over 6 months.

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's sad lol

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## OmerIRMAK (Jun 22, 2011)

u r banned


----------



## kankam (Jun 22, 2011)

You are banned too.

Sent from my Desire using XDA App


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jun 22, 2011)

kankam said:


> You are banned too.
> 
> Sent from my Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ur evil monkey is banned

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because I don't have an evil monkey.

Strict no pets allowed in my home. Feeling the need to move out.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not being allowed to have pets in your house.

Click to collapse



Banned because for having pets and I don't


----------



## boborone (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not having pets. Get a cat they are cute!

Click to collapse



Errrrg

BANNED FOR NOT MENTIONING THEY LOWER BLOOD PRESSURE. I HAVE TWO OF THEM!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for having two cats. Not two cows.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for not getting the two cows joke.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because aha, I got it now.

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow to get the joke.


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## afrikwise (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not getting the two cows joke.

Click to collapse



Banned for making jokes about cows...i think cows supposed to be left alone, cause of their tremendous help(meat, protein) to society. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SidDark (Jun 22, 2011)

afrikwise said:


> Banned for making jokes about cows...i think cows supposed to be left alone, cause of their tremendous help(meat, protein) to society.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading to see if it was me who made the original joke or not. (it wasn't btw)

Sent from your phone while you were not looking.


----------



## afrikwise (Jun 22, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not reading to see if it was me who made the original joke or not. (it wasn't btw)
> 
> Sent from your phone while you were not looking.

Click to collapse



Banned because you make me look like a buffon now:'( 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SidDark (Jun 22, 2011)

afrikwise said:


> Banned because you make me look like a buffon now:'(
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't need any help with that.  

Sent from your phone while you were not looking.


----------



## afrikwise (Jun 22, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because you don't need any help with that.
> 
> Sent from your phone while you were not looking.

Click to collapse



Banned because, i expected you to help me out...cause im a Clapton fan(check your avatar) too. :-(

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

afrikwise said:


> Banned because, i expected you to help me out...cause im a Clapton fan(check your avatar) too. :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you spelled buffoon incorrectly too, making yourself look like more of a buffoon  haha But it's okay, no one cares.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you spelled buffoon incorrectly too, making yourself look like more of a buffoon  haha But it's okay, no one cares.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for further illustrating a previously made (and thoroughly embarrassing) point for him.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 22, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for further illustrating a previously made (and thoroughly embarrassing) point for him.

Click to collapse



Banned for still drawing attention to the situation 

Sent from your phone while you were not looking.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for further illustrating a previously made (and thoroughly embarrassing) point for him.

Click to collapse



Banned because you seem to be taking great pleasure in the fact that I'm furthering his embarrassing moment. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## SidDark (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you seem to be taking great pleasure in the fact that I'm furthering his embarrassing.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you failed. And it should have been embarrassment not embarrassing. 

Sent from your phone while you were not looking.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because you failed. And it should have been embarrassment not embarrassing.
> 
> Sent from your phone while you were not looking.

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting it for me while you were sending that message from my phone 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for correcting it for me while you were sending that message from my phone
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for not keeping a closer eye on your phone.

Double banned for assuming the pleasure i experienced was "great." If it were great, My face would have appeared more like  rather than


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not keeping a closer eye on your phone.
> 
> Double banned for assuming the pleasure i experienced was "great." If it were great, My face would have appeared more like  rather than

Click to collapse



Banned because my eyes are usually glued to my phone (I show it more love than I do my family )

Double banned because what you say means more than the expressions you make while saying whatever you're saying.   

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my eyes are usually glued to my phone (I show it more love than I do my family )
> 
> Double banned because what you say means more than the expressions you make while saying whatever you're saying.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned due to the fact that my original statement on this matter was nothing more than a declarative sentence, showing no emotion or bias. The only thing which implied any derived pleasure would be the smiley posted after said sentence. 

Double banned for making me type such long bans! lol

Triple banned for neglecting your family.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned due to the fact that my original statement on this matter was nothing more than a declarative sentence, showing no emotion or bias. The only thing which implied any derived pleasure would be the smiley posted after said sentence.
> 
> Double banned for making me type such long bans! lol
> 
> Triple banned for neglecting your family.

Click to collapse









Lol banned. 

Double banned because my family is my Mom, sister, and step dad.  Not much to love haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lol banned.
> 
> Double banned because my family is my Mom, sister, and step dad.  Not much to love haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because that face is classic! lmao! love it.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 22, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because that face is classic! lmao! love it.

Click to collapse



Banned because its not classic. 

Sent from your phone while you were not looking.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 22, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned because its not classic.
> 
> Sent from your phone while you were not looking.

Click to collapse



Banned for being argumentative.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 22, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being argumentative.

Click to collapse



Banned for making accusations 

Sent from your phone while you were not looking.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 22, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for making accusations
> 
> Sent from your phone while you were not looking.

Click to collapse



Banned for making accusations of making accusations!

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## SidDark (Jun 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for making accusations of making accusations!
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned for making accusations of accusations of accusations.

Sent from your phone while you were not looking.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for making accusations of accusations of accusations.
> 
> Sent from your phone while you were not looking.

Click to collapse



banned because you make no sense


----------



## SidDark (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you make no sense

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding a simple sentence

Sent from your phone while you were not looking.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for not understanding a simple sentence
> 
> Sent from your phone while you were not looking.

Click to collapse



banned because it's not my fault to understand your sentences


----------



## CutControl (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because it's not my fault to understand your sentences

Click to collapse



banned for bandana


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

CutControl said:


> banned for bandana

Click to collapse



banned because i don't like what you said


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i don't like what you said

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't facebook


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this isn't facebook

Click to collapse



banned because you aren't suppose to ban me


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you aren't suppose to ban me

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the ban master 
banning is my job


----------



## mprou (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you aren't suppose to ban me

Click to collapse



Banned cause you're not supposed to argue about it


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause you're not supposed to argue about it

Click to collapse



banned because i should say more than what you said .. its my ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i should say more than what you said .. its my ban

Click to collapse



banned cause i said so


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i said so

Click to collapse



banned because you talk too much


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you talk too much

Click to collapse



banned cause im shocked you think that


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im shocked you think that

Click to collapse



Banned because I can tell a lie


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can tell a lie

Click to collapse



banned cause i know


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i know

Click to collapse



Banned for being Mr. Know All 
THAT'S ME!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being Mr. Know All
> THAT'S ME!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know ****


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you don't know ****

Click to collapse



banned cause you dont know ****


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for using the word sh*t!

Click to collapse



banned for repeating the word ****! and banned for starring it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for repeating the word ****! and banned for starring it

Click to collapse



Banned for hating stars


----------



## mprou (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for repeating the word ****! and banned for starring it

Click to collapse



banned cause crap, poop, dump, poo, ka-ka


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for repeating the word ****! and banned for starring it

Click to collapse



banned because you also repeated the word above


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

banned cause im not repeating that work anymore..


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im not repeating that work anymore..

Click to collapse



Banned for that


----------



## mprou (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im not repeating that work anymore..

Click to collapse



Banned cause you're all a bunch of ban rushers and i didn't got my ban properly


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for that

Click to collapse



banned because your display picture


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for that

Click to collapse



banned cause im going to a baseball game tonight and your not


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause you're all a bunch of ban rushers and i didn't got my ban properly

Click to collapse



banned because you are getting sad in ban thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you are getting sad in ban thread

Click to collapse



banned for pointing out his sadness


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you are getting sad in ban thread

Click to collapse



banned myself because i waste my 1000post here instead not in one of my threads


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for pointing out his sadness

Click to collapse



banned because you waste my 1000post in something silly


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you waste my 1000post in something silly

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too lazy to get up and pee


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm too lazy to get up and pee

Click to collapse



banned because i doubt if you can pee standing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm too lazy to get up and pee

Click to collapse



banned cause you pee in your pants! what are you 5?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you pee in your pants! what are you 5?

Click to collapse



banned because you are not sure


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you are not sure

Click to collapse



banned cause your carrior is a pad for girls


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause your carrior is a pad for girls

Click to collapse



banned because u spelled wrongly (CARRIOR) ,>>> CARRIER


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because how you know, you use 'em?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking too much questions


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because how you know, you use 'em?

Click to collapse



banned because you ask too much ... he is in USA i'm in MALAYSIA hth he use it ?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you ask too much ... he is in USA i'm in MALAYSIA hth he use it ?

Click to collapse



banned because..what??


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I meant the pad!

Click to collapse



banned because you ain't know what are you talking about short meaning (drunk)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I meant the pad!

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you hit thanks instead of quote the first time


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I think you hit thanks instead of quote the first time

Click to collapse



banned because same exactly my thought


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because same exactly my thought

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking what I am thinking.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for thinking what I am thinking.

Click to collapse



banned because you ask question in the other thread about BED ..


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for thinking what I am thinking.

Click to collapse



banned because where is Elyria?


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned because where is Elyria?

Click to collapse



bann myself for being slow


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned because where is Elyria?

Click to collapse



Banned because it says Elyria, Ohio lol  its in ohio


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because it says Elyris, Ohio lol  its in ohio

Click to collapse



banned for stating the obvious i mean like county /location

aha caught it before you edited it lol


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because it says Elyria, Ohio lol  its in ohio

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't drink, can't drink, it's hard to find here!

Click to collapse



both are banned because you got nothing to do . instead me ...


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for stating the obvious i mean like county /location

Click to collapse



Obviously....banned... 

Sent from here.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for stating the obvious i mean like county /location
> 
> aha caught it before you edited it lol

Click to collapse



banned because you edit your comment


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Obviously....banned...
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



banned for sending it from there.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you edit your comment

Click to collapse



banned myself because i'm going to sleep


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned myself because i'm going to sleep

Click to collapse



banned cus you need to


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned myself because i'm going to sleep

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping, sleep is for the weak. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm going to bed too.

Click to collapse



banned,goodnight


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm going to bed too.

Click to collapse



banned cause its just about 1pm here


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it's 12:22 AM here.

Click to collapse



banned because someone actually put wife as a tag for this thread.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned because someone actually put wife as a tag for this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can never guess which tags I put up 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned because someone actually put wife as a tag for this thread.

Click to collapse



ban cause also helicockter is on there too 

LMAO


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause also helicockter is on there too
> 
> LMAO

Click to collapse



Banned for LOLing at thread tags... 

Sent from here.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for LOLing at thread tags...
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



Banned because he did not LOL, he LH(his)AO


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he did not LOL, he LH(his)AO

Click to collapse



Banned. Now I'm LOLing at YOU!
OH YEAH... and....

Sent from here.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Now I'm LOLing at YOU!
> OH YEAH... and....
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing the banhammer


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stealing the banhammer

Click to collapse



ban cause i now have the banhammer and it is really heavy and outdated, we need new slim but powerful banhammer


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause i now have the banhammer and it is really heavy and outdated, we need new slim but powerful banhammer

Click to collapse



Banned because I have the ban cannon


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have the ban cannon

Click to collapse



ban cause cannon is heavier then hammer 
we are going backwards


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause cannon is heavier then hammer
> we are going backwards

Click to collapse



Banned because I also have the ban M16 A2 with grenade launcher


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I also have the ban M16 A2 with grenade launcher

Click to collapse



banned, sounds more modern   thats a start, however it is still heavy


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned, sounds more modern   thats a start, however it is still heavy

Click to collapse



Banned because you can use that scarface style

say hello to my little ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can use that scarface style
> 
> say hello to my little ban

Click to collapse





 THREAT!!!!!!  





banned


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> THREAT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you mess with tony banana, you mess with the best

banned


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you mess with tony banana, you mess with the best
> 
> banned

Click to collapse




banned for saying and calling the banana (AKA Twitch)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for saying and calling the banana (AKA Twitch)

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about HIM


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about HIM

Click to collapse



banned cause your more sad then mad


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause your more sad then mad

Click to collapse



Banned because it's still him


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's still him

Click to collapse



banned cause im trying to figure out how to use heimdell and worried i might brick my phone..    im trying to snip out the samsung boot logo


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im trying to figure out how to use heimdell and worried i might brick my phone..    im trying to snip out the samsung boot logo

Click to collapse



Banned for worrying about bricking your phone...i read somewhere that bricking builds character!

Sent from here.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for worrying about bricking your phone...i read somewhere that bricking builds character!
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



banned cause i i bricked my phone before flashing and using a beta rom 

good thing i have tep


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i i bricked my phone before flashing and using a beta rom
> 
> good thing i have tep

Click to collapse



banned for making your phone a paperweight


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> banned for making your phone a paperweight

Click to collapse



Banned. You wish you had his paperweight....

Sent from here.


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. You wish you had his paperweight....
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



banned because i have had 2 of those and 1 each of the other galaxy s phone.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. You wish you had his paperweight....
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



banned cause  even tho he wants it its with sprint or samsung and i have a new phone that is not going to be a paperweight


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause  even tho he wants it its with sprint or samsung and i have a new phone that is not going to be a paperweight

Click to collapse



banned for being to slow lol read above.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

Good morning ban. I'm finally getting around to watching the Sopranos.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good morning ban. I'm finally getting around to watching the Sopranos.

Click to collapse



banned cause i got a freeze on my phone 

after being good for awhile...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for freezing your phone.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for freezing your phone.

Click to collapse



banned cause i probably had old bad kernal data from previous kernal, as the previous kernal was flaky...

double banned cause you can now edit tags on the other thread


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for crossing threads. Double banned for not wiping when changing kernels.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for crossing threads. Double banned for not wiping when changing kernels.

Click to collapse



banned cause i wasn't thinking...


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i wasn't thinking...

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking.... What the heck were you thinking?!?! Lol...

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## CutControl (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So wear adult diapers, banned for being lazy.

Click to collapse



Banned on the head


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

CutControl said:


> Banned on the head

Click to collapse



Banned on the...

Okay...

Whenever I try to type... it becomes three dots.

XDA's censoring is getting better

...
...
...
Wow!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned on the...
> 
> Okay...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for screwing with junior members' heads. No matter how good it was!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for screwing with junior members' heads. No matter how good it was!

Click to collapse



Banned for getting the joke. 

And anyone n00b enough on teh intertubes to fall for it should be banned from humanity.


----------



## steviee7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for





sakai4eva said:


> Banned for getting the joke.
> 
> And anyone n00b enough on teh intertubes to fall for it should be banned from humanity.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

steviee7 said:


> Banned for
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning sakai


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

steviee7 said:


> Banned for
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm getting sick of these crappy bans, it's obvious that you're either trying to gain post count, or you just don't know to properly think of a good ban.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm getting sick of these crappy bans, it's obvious that you're either trying to gain post count, or you just don't know to properly think of a good ban.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because DAMN that was harsh. but true.  On a side note...Banned becauase every time i see a banana i just think of twich


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because DAMN that was harsh. but true.  On a side note...Banned becauase every time i see a banana i just think of twich

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm so damn famous. Yeah, that's right. 

Who wants to see a funny photo?! 

What? You don't? 

Well, here you go anyways:







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm so damn famous. Yeah, that's right.
> 
> Who wants to see a funny photo?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because gingers also have no soul


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because gingers also have no soul

Click to collapse



Banned because I think she's going for Rinzo's avatar! It's bacooooooon!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I think she's going for Rinzo's avatar! It's bacooooooon!

Click to collapse



Banned because that made me think of something else entirely.


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that made me think of something else entirely.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking of that if it is what ur thinking lol

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

ckoadiyn said:


> Banned for thinking of that if it is what ur thinking lol
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry.


----------



## BodenM (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm hungry.

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause I'm a ROM dev now. :coolface:


----------



## afrikwise (Jun 23, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned 'cause I'm a ROM dev now. :coolface:

Click to collapse



Banned...because I'm jealous. I so wish to help develop a ROM, but I'm finding it hard to execute the appropriate Linux/Unix command... :'(

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BodenM (Jun 23, 2011)

afrikwise said:


> Banned...because I'm jealous. I so wish to help develop a ROM, but I'm finding it hard to execute the appropriate Linux/Unix command... :'(
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you be jelly 

OFF-TOPIC: Try a ROM kitchen, it should help you


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

afrikwise said:


> Banned...because I'm jealous. I so wish to help develop a ROM, but I'm finding it hard to execute the appropriate Linux/Unix command... :'(
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't flashed in so long, I forgot to wipe. 

Dayum.


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I haven't flashed in so long, I forgot to wipe.
> 
> Dayum.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you don't wipe if ur not going to wipe get a Bidet
Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 23, 2011)

ckoadiyn said:


> Banned cause you don't wipe if ur not going to wipe get a Bidet
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I forget to wipe my ass.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## BodenM (Jun 23, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I forget to wipe my ass.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm shamelessly self-bumping my new ROM: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1133555


----------



## SidDark (Jun 23, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned because I'm shamelessly self-bumping my new ROM (link removed )

Click to collapse



Banned for having no shame.

Sent from your phone while you were not looking.


----------



## irrelephant (Jun 23, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for having no shame.
> 
> Sent from your phone while you were not looking.

Click to collapse



 Banned for farting in the tub and trying to eat the bubbles 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 23, 2011)

irrelephant said:


> Banned for farting in the tub and trying to eat the bubbles
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you smell his fart


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you smell his fart

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU smell like a fart.


----------



## mprou (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because YOU smell like a fart.

Click to collapse



banned cause you are a fart!!!

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause you are a fart!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you are a pedobear


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because what the hell is a pedobear??

Click to collapse



Banned for being internet ignorant 
use google


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being internet ignorant
> use google

Click to collapse



Banned because I did it for him


----------



## k0sh (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I did it too.
> P.S. I didn't see the pic because I'm not using vpn right now...

Click to collapse



banned because its not our problem if you vpn or no


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because its not our problem if you vpn or no

Click to collapse



Banned for acting as if you don't give a damn


----------



## eioous (Jun 23, 2011)

Jelly???  Banned for the use of that!! Q

Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for acting as if you don't give a damn

Click to collapse



Banned for acting like you do

Sent from your phone while you were not looking.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for acting like you do
> 
> Sent from your phone while you were not looking.

Click to collapse



banned because I own a g4y horse


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having a horse.
> How you know he's gay? Did he touch you?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking personal questions 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

ckoadiyn said:


> Banned for asking personal questions
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause did the horse touch you and are ashamed?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause did the horse touch you and are ashamed?

Click to collapse



Banned because he did touch him 
that's how I knew


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he did touch him
> that's how I knew

Click to collapse



banned cause that is one gay horse touching 2 guys


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that is one gay horse touching 2 guys

Click to collapse



Banned because he did not touch me
I don't even go near him


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he did not touch me
> I don't even go near him

Click to collapse



banned cause u have to go near him to feed and take care of his "needs"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u have to go near him to feed and take care of his "needs"

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU do it


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because YOU do it

Click to collapse



Banned because I would do it.  I like being touched my horses


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u have to go near him to feed and take care of his "needs"

Click to collapse



Banned because that's horrible!  Word of advice, shoot the horse and sell it as gay glue  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's horrible!  Word of advice, shoot the horse and sell it as gay glue
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because I guess you're the one who's gonna buy it's glue 
you little *****************


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I guess you're the one who's gonna buy it's glue
> you little *****************

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him a little *****************!!

THats horrible


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for calling him a little *****************!!
> 
> THats horrible

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a *


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a *

Click to collapse



Banned because






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause of this southpark episode was hilarious:


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause of this southpark episode was hilarious:

Click to collapse



Banned because I've seen better.


----------



## mprou (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I've seen better.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I have seen worst


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 23, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause I have seen worst

Click to collapse



Banned because I've seen unspeakable things! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I've seen unspeakable things!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



BAnned because I am falling asleep and its 2:52 in the after noon


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> BAnned because I am falling asleep and its 2:52 in the after noon

Click to collapse



Banned because that's the time when I wake up


----------



## mprou (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's the time when I wake up

Click to collapse



Banned cause I keep baning you I havent't slept and in 7 hours I got to go for work


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for waking up late!

Click to collapse



banned for not waking up late.  Everyone likes to wake up late


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> banned for not waking up late.  Everyone likes to wake up late

Click to collapse



banned cause this is very true


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause this is very true

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking the truth... Stop it. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for speaking the truth... Stop it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because him saying that it was true was not actually speaking the truth


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because him saying that it was true was not actually speaking the truth

Click to collapse



Still. I ban you for  agreeing with him... Any way you look at it.... STILL BANNED!

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still. I ban you for  agreeing with him... Any way you look at it.... STILL BANNED!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause your new avatar is crammed  

need to make bigger


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause your new avatar is crammed
> 
> need to make bigger

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a headache now


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have a headache now

Click to collapse



Banned for having a head that aches.  pshh


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have a headache now

Click to collapse



banned cause im reflashing rom,kernal,mods and looking for a new theme and its very annoying


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im reflashing rom,kernal,mods and looking for a new theme and its very annoying

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm having trouble finding a wallpaper that I like.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm having trouble finding a wallpaper that I like.

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting your wife pick out the wallpaper, you metrosexual, you!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not letting your wife pick out the wallpaper, you metrosexual, you!

Click to collapse



Banned. Whaddya think? We women have nothing better to do than theme ur phones?  


Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Whaddya think? We women have nothing better to do than theme ur phones?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because of course you do, making us sandwiches


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because of course you do, making us sandwiches

Click to collapse



Banned because, yeah! Get in the kitchen and cook me up a theme, woman!


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because this is my first post and also because cheesecake is good.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because this is my first post and also because cheesecake is good.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you're good enough to place your first post on such a prestigious thread as this, noob!  Welcome aboard!  Now gimme that effin cheesecake, kid!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for thinking you're good enough to place your first post on such a prestigious thread as this, noob!  Welcome aboard!  Now gimme that effin cheesecake, kid!

Click to collapse



Banned for welcoming noobs


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for welcoming noobs

Click to collapse



Banned for not going along with my evil plan to give him a false sense of security.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not going along with my evil plan to give him a false sense of security.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking YOU could give ANYONE a false sense of security... Jk.. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not going along with my evil plan to give him a false sense of security.

Click to collapse



Banned for having an evil plan.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for not going along with my evil plan to give him a false sense of security.

Click to collapse



Banned for copying that phrase from a movie that I saw on TV when I was 12


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking YOU could give ANYONE a false sense of security... Jk..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out my failure as a man!  I told you it's never happened to me before!


----------



## (•.•) (Jun 23, 2011)

*BANNED
*
because you didnt saw my signature until yet and didnt secured your phone!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for having an evil plan.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for getting the general idea of the thread but, not quite being comfortable enough to test your limits, as I REALLY did a minute ago.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

(•.•) said:


> *BANNED
> *
> because you didnt saw my signature until yet and didnt secured your phone!

Click to collapse



Banned because it sounds kinda like you just violated me!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

(•.•) said:


> *BANNED
> *
> because you didnt saw my signature until yet and didnt secured your phone!

Click to collapse



Banned for grammar fail


----------



## eioous (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for grammar fail

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about grammar. 

Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

eioous said:


> Banned for caring about grammar.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.

Click to collapse



banned cause im downloading a theme on 3g and its taking forever


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

eioous said:


> Banned for caring about grammar.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for sucking a cartoon character.


----------



## (•.•) (Jun 23, 2011)

(•.•) said:


> *BANNED
> *
> because you didnt saw my signature until yet and didnt secured your phone!

Click to collapse



for eye-catcher quotes.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im downloading a theme on 3g and its taking forever

Click to collapse



Banned for having slow 3G


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

(•.•) said:


> for eye-catcher quotes.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a **** eating grin while banning yourself!


----------



## (•.•) (Jun 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for having a **** eating grin while banning yourself!

Click to collapse



Banned because you are confused and thought that iam bannable at all, because Im not.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having slow 3G

Click to collapse



banned cause its actually pretty fast it does, 1.3 mb down and 500k up 
almsot faster then my works broadband


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

(•.•) said:


> Banned because you are confused and thought that iam bannable at all, because Im not.

Click to collapse



banned because אתה לא מבין שאתה מגורש


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

(•.•) said:


> Banned because you are confused and thought that iam bannable at all, because Im not.

Click to collapse



Banned. You are EXTREMELY BANNABLE. as proven by the fact that I BABYDOLL....have banned you. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because אתה לא מבין שאתה מגורש

Click to collapse



Banned because βαριέμαι να ποσταρω

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. You are EXTREMELY BANNABLE. as proven by the fact that I BABYDOLL....have banned you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody is googleing that hebrew i just banned with


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because אתה לא מבין שאתה מגורש

Click to collapse



Banned. Last night I remembered how to say "how long until you finish work on the truck" in hebrew 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because אתה לא מבין שאתה מגורש

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of my fail at being multilingual.


----------



## (•.•) (Jun 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for reminding me of my fail at being multilingual.

Click to collapse



Banned because of ♦4X1148/@©K84&@4Ê4á☼4L4◘4B♦38Ë04Æx4D6)1337


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for reminding me of my fail at being multilingual.

Click to collapse



Banned. I learned how to speak hebrew.....and then.....forgot... 
Although I can curse like a truck driver in  hebrew  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

(•.•) said:


> Banned because of ♦4X1148/@©K84&@4Ê4á☼4L4◘4B♦38Ë04Æx4D6)1337

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a 1000100110010010101011101010101011010010110101010101010


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I learned how to speak hebrew.....and then.....forgot...
> Although I can curse like a truck driver in  hebrew
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I envy your ability to curse in Hebrew, as well as husam's abilty to curse in binary.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a 1000100110010010101011101010101011010010110101010101010

Click to collapse



Banned. You are minutes away from a collision with a certain brick.....

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> banned because i envy your ability to curse in hebrew, as well as husam's abilty to curse in binary. :d

Click to collapse



أنت محظور إلى الأبد


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. You are minutes away from a collision with a certain brick.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I know i wont


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know i wont

Click to collapse



Ok.... You keep telling yourself that....
BTW: Banned, double banned and.....wait...for...it.....TRIPLE BANNED!

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## (•.•) (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a 1000100110010010101011101010101011010010110101010101010

Click to collapse



Banned, because I'm not! Now I'm on fire, I'm *HOT!*


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

(•.•) said:


> Banned, because I'm not! Now I'm on fire, I'm *HOT!*

Click to collapse



Banned for the NYC sig


----------



## k0sh (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the NYC sig

Click to collapse



banned because you're a STICKY


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everybody is googleing that hebrew i just banned with

Click to collapse



Banned for making us use Google.


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for making us use Google.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned casue "Your A Hooker!!!!"


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned casue "Your A Hooker!!!!"

Click to collapse



Banned for unnecessary capitalization, and failure to spell cause correctly.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for unnecessary capitalization, and failure to spell cause correctly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for caring too much


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for unnecessary capitalization, and failure to spell cause correctly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause i was quoting a movie


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for caring too much

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring enough 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for not caring enough
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because IDK what am I doing banning a noob


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because IDK what am I doing banning a noob

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning yourself.

To ban or not to ban
That is the question.


NOT!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because IDK what am I doing banning a noob

Click to collapse



Banned. You have been brick beaten...er... banned... 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for not caring enough
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because banning myself is stupid, and yet it is fun.


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because banning myself is stupid, and yet it is fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because...

You know, I don't even have to give a reason for this. It's apparent.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because...
> 
> You know, I don't even have to give a reason for this. It's apparent.

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'ed  I wanted to ban  him but couldn't think or anything


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I lol'ed  I wanted to ban  him but couldn't think or anything

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for not thinking
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Thinking cap ban.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Thinking cap ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because I've spent way too much money these past couple days.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Thinking cap ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig pic reminds me of an old Star Trek episode where Spock screws up a computer by saying, "Everything I say is a lie."


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because your sig pic reminds me of an old Star Trek episode where Spock screws up a computer by saying, "Everything I say is a lie."

Click to collapse



Banned for ridding us of that nutty banana avatar...why man, why?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 24, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for ridding us of that nutty banana avatar...why man, why?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



 Banned because bananas are good and 
להשתמש ב אתה מגורש כך טיפשים אני יכול-Google 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because bananas are good and
> להשתמש ב אתה מגורש כך טיפשים אני יכול-Google
> 
> Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
> Follow me on Twitter @mallen462

Click to collapse



Banned for misinterpreting my thoughts on bananas, and for the (what I think) is yiddish which I cannot read.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 24, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for misinterpreting my thoughts on bananas, and for the (what I think) is yiddish which I cannot read.

Click to collapse



Banned for having thoughts on bananas which can be misinterpreted.



Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for having thoughts on bananas which can be misinterpreted.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the banana here, noobs better recognize. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm the banana here, noobs better recognize.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because android hell and a store that only sells phones with Motoblur are the same place.


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because android hell and a store that only sells phones with Motoblur are the same place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh and completely disagree, android hell is a far worse place, filled with pretentious iCrap fans and every day you are forced to use an.....iPhone  


And the apple fan mocks your over beloved android phone while it's in their hands!!  It's a horrible place really.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me laugh and completely disagree, android hell is a far worse place, filled with pretentious iCrap fans and every day you are forced to use an.....iPhone instead while the apple fan mocks your over beloved android phone!  it's a horrible place really.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree with you, except
the iPhone would somehow have motoblur, be unjailbreakable, and be incompatible with iBoot so you couldn't install android on it.
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because I agree with you, except
> the iPhone would somehow have motoblur, be unjailbreakable, and be incompatible with iBoot so you couldn't install android on it.
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it doesn't just stop there though! Rebecca Black's Friday is also playing every second of the day!  And it just doesn't end, the pain continues and you NEVER die! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it doesn't just stop there though! Rebecca Black's Friday is also playing every second of the day!  And it just doesn't end, the pain continues and you NEVER die!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because there are waaaaaay too many Friday parodies.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because there are waaaaaay too many Friday parodies.

Click to collapse



Banned because there are more than one Fridays in a month so of why can't there be more than one Friday on YouTube? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned because they are too much. One is one too many.


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned for having an upside-down alien in sig.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Banned for having an upside-down alien in sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me stare at the thing for hours before I realized what you were saying.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making me stare at the thing for hours before I realized what you were saying.

Click to collapse



Banned for being... "special."


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being... "special."

Click to collapse



Banned because we can be as "special" as you'd like, boyo.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we can be as "special" as you'd like, boyo.

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding like you're flirting when I have no idea what your gender or sexual orientation might be!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for sounding like you're flirting when I have no idea what your gender or sexual orientation might be!

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't need to be discriminating here... we can have a good ole fun time any two ways


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we don't need to be discriminating here... we can have a good ole fun time any two ways

Click to collapse



Banned for setting a limit at only two ways.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for setting a limit at only two ways.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a naughty boy. Tell me, how many ways would you like?


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a naughty boy. Tell me, how many ways would you like?

Click to collapse



Banned because I've had enough of the creepiness, David!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I've had enough of the creepiness, David!

Click to collapse



Ah... I see you have discovered my identity. Now, prepare to be banned!


Are you ready? Well, I don't give a fvck, 'coz ready or not, here I come!


















Banned.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ah... I see you have discovered my identity. Now, prepare to be banned!
> 
> 
> Are you ready? Well, I don't give a fvck, 'coz ready or not, here I come!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting valuable thread space on suspense.

Edit: Double banned because I'm sleepy now.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for wasting valuable thread space on suspense.
> 
> Edit: Double banned because I'm sleepy now.

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding dramatic necessity. Such a pitiful waste of oxygen. Your inability to appreciate the finer arts act only to denigrate yourself to level of a common ape. For what separates us from the animals in the forest and the beasts in the field but art, the higher cognitive reasoning, our soul, our minds, and our obsession with all things violent and sexual? You, squire, debase humanity with your existence. I oft wonder why mothers aren't allowed to strangle their unborn spawns when I see such a case. It is an act of mercy, nay, kindness for such mutated, overgrown blastocyst to have never been born, to have never tasted the smoggy, industrial air, than to have been denied the understanding of art. I have never felt more pity than what I've felt for a beggar who lost all five of his limbs and have to lick the gutters to obtain subsistence. Yes, I do mean all five. I would have requested for a moment of silence, but surely you wouldn't have appreciated the significance, and, really, you don't deserve it. I shall end my tirade here; I don't believe that it has done much to alleviate your... condition from the depths it has fallen although it has done my soul good.


----------



## SidDark (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned for posting a wall of text


----------



## SidDark (Jun 24, 2011)

Self ban for epic fail


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

SidDark said:


> Banned for posting a wall of text

Click to collapse



Banned because that was quite good actually. I'm rather proud of it, if I may say so myself.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that was quite good actually. I'm rather proud of it, if I may say so myself.

Click to collapse



banned because we live at the same country


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because we live at the same country

Click to collapse



Banned for living in  a cool country, people like you make it suck


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 24, 2011)

No its pretty hot I checked the weather.

Sent from my HTC Forcast.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sun banned!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Sun banned!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 31 C here 
and I can barely feel it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it's 31 c here too... 2 days ago it was 38!!

Click to collapse



Banned for the forecast


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it was beforecast!

Click to collapse



Banned for caring too much about it


----------



## mark manning (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for caring too much about it

Click to collapse



Banned for being the дявол 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I have to poop.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can go whenever you want


----------



## mark manning (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can go whenever you want

Click to collapse





Banned because Pink Floyd died along time ago


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because Pink Floyd died along time ago

Click to collapse



Banned because a lot of people die, that doesn't mean they aren't good people; or that the things they did aren't still good. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because a lot of people die, that doesn't mean they aren't good people; or that the things they did aren't still good.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I am about to eat waffles, and refuse to share.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because I am about to eat waffles, and refuse to share.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because for the 1000000 time, I DON'T CARE NOOB!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because for the 1000000 time, I DON'T CARE NOOB!!

Click to collapse



Banned because that's very mean, you could be quirky while being mean at least. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's very mean, you could be quirky while being mean at least.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking me for who I am


----------



## mark manning (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not liking me for who I am

Click to collapse



Banned for being who you are 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for being who you are
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because your signature is a mess more than mine


----------



## mark manning (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because your signature is a mess more than mine

Click to collapse



Banned for all of the wasted money we are spending on you...j/k


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for all of the wasted money we are spending on you...j/k

Click to collapse



banned for buying drugs with that money


----------



## mprou (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for buying drugs with that money

Click to collapse



banned cause drugs sex and rock and roll


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause drugs sex and rock and roll

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting someone I forgot who


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause drugs sex and rock and roll

Click to collapse



Banned cause keys + pocket + phone = muffed up screen protector 

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 24, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause drugs sex and rock and roll

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to ban sex, drugs and rock & roll!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause keys + pocket + phone = muffed up screen protector
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



banned for not being careful enough


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not being careful enough

Click to collapse



Banned for being too careful, you'll always remain a virgin if you fear the unknown!  jk

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I've never used a screen protector on my Desire. I use a carrying pouch instead.

Click to collapse



Banned because once a guitar string broke on my tp2 screen, the scar is still there


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being too careful, you'll always remain a virgin if you fear the unknown!  jk
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him out on his sexual fail.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because once a guitar string broke on my tp2 screen, the scar is still there

Click to collapse



Banned because that's one BAMF battle scar 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because your phone doesn't have a scratch resistance screen.

Click to collapse



Banned cause the defy i had could stand up to knives. 

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because your phone doesn't have a scratch resistance screen.

Click to collapse



Banned because his phone screen is resistive, it can't have anything good. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having a Motorola!

Click to collapse



Banned cause you run your phone through a dishwasher and have it still work

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having a Motorola!

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading, he HAD a motorola phone, now he has HTC. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I know!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I may be getting a new phone soon, again.  I'm not sure what yet though.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I may be getting a new phone soon, again.  I'm not sure what yet though.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Sensation????!?!?!!?!?!

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sensation????!?!?!!?!?!
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



Banned because....hopefully 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....hopefully
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting me to buy a phone instead of a bass


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting me to buy a phone instead of a bass

Click to collapse



Banned because it's been a long time since you've needed to buy new phone, please, buy a new phone haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's been a long time since you've needed to buy new phone, please, buy a new phone haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because you advice ppl to buy new phone and you don't have new one


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you advice ppl to buy new phone and you don't have new one

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone will live until it dies


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because....hopefully
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned cause i told my friend to get that and he got sk4g. *facepalm*

You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i told my friend to get that and he got sk4g. *facepalm*
> 
> You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.

Click to collapse



Banned because, what's the sk4g? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> TMobile Side Kick 4G you ignorant 'nana.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not ignorance, I just don't pay attention to bad phones.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it's not ignorance, I just don't pay attention to bad phones.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because you are right


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you are right

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm getting ready for my graduation, fun fun fun. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Pics or it had never happened

Click to collapse



Banned, proper grammar or it didn't happen either haha 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## kainepaine (Jun 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Pics or it had never happened

Click to collapse



BANNED, because bananas don't graduate. Pictures would be cool Twitch


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

kainepaine said:


> BANNED, because bananas don't graduate. Pictures would be cool Twitch

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll see what I can do  I have pictures of me and my friends from prom night in the mafia thread, check it out if you want.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for beating that dead horse....we know about your pics and nao want MOAR!! new ones preferably.
> PS: Banned for criticizing my grammar.....Me fail English? That's unpossible

Click to collapse



banned because you used too many words in ban thread


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for beating that dead horse....we know about your pics and nao want MOAR!! new ones preferably.
> PS: Banned for criticizing my grammar.....Me fail English? That's unpossible

Click to collapse



Banned because he didn't know that!  

Double banned because the unpossible just became truepossible  

Triple banned because I cut my lip shaving, I know how to shave but my friend scared me and I jerked and cut it 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he didn't know that!
> 
> Double banned because the unpossible just became truepossible
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you get shocked , and how is your lip now ?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you get shocked , and how is your lip now ?

Click to collapse



Banned for wondering, thanks.  I'm all good now, back to getting ready! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for wondering, thanks.  I'm all good now, back to getting ready!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because i thought its a serious cut .. banned banned banned


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i thought its a serious cut .. banned banned banned

Click to collapse



banned cause banana cant get cuts they only get cut up


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause banana cant get cuts they only get cut up

Click to collapse



banned because it was a long time that i didn't eat banana  ..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because it was a long time that i didn't eat banana  ..

Click to collapse



banned cause i dotn eat banana and dont like banana in my shakes or smoothies, they throw off the flavore


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i dotn eat banana and dont like banana in my shakes or smoothies, they throw off the flavore

Click to collapse



banned because you wrote dotn instead of Don't


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you wrote dotn instead of Don't

Click to collapse



banned cause i always mix up letters when typing on the computer


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i always mix up letters when typing on the computer

Click to collapse



banned because my little brother can write more fast than i can do without even a mistake


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because my little brother can write more fast than i can do without even a mistake

Click to collapse



banned cause i can do like 30words a minute which is horrible 

also banned cause this is hilarious: http://tinyurl.com/46gdaet


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i can do like 30words a minute which is horrible
> 
> also banned cause this is hilarious: http://tinyurl.com/46gdaet

Click to collapse



lold , banned because i can write as much as you want


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> lold , banned because i can write as much as you want

Click to collapse



banned for clicking a tinyurl link on Friday


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for clicking a tinyurl link on Friday

Click to collapse



banned because you give me a video that been deleted from youtube  

its friday friday ,  get down in friday , party and party , fun fun , looking forward for the weekend sadhsdfhjdsfbsdbjdlfbsdblhv fdshjbv hdhvfdsb hjlclh stfu


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you give me a video that been deleted from youtube
> 
> its friday friday ,  get down in friday , party and party , fun fun , looking forward for the weekend sadhsdfhjdsfbsdbjdlfbsdblhv fdshjbv hdhvfdsb hjlclh stfu

Click to collapse



banned for knowing the lyrics of a horrible song


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you give me a video that been deleted from youtube
> 
> its friday friday ,  get down in friday , party and party , fun fun , looking forward for the weekend sadhsdfhjdsfbsdbjdlfbsdblhv fdshjbv hdhvfdsb hjlclh stfu

Click to collapse




banned
lol, its only on 2 sites now and the other one has commercials, that is the last link to spam and make people goto it lol

yesterday was thursday, today it is fryday, we we we so excited,we so excited


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for knowing the lyrics of a horrible song

Click to collapse



banned because how the heck you want me to forgot the best lyrics ever in this world that been trolled , f><cked by everyone ( i'm one of them ) this song is a history of sh*t lol


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because how the heck you want me to forgot the best lyrics ever in this world that been trolled , f><cked by everyone ( i'm one of them ) this song is a history of sh*t lol

Click to collapse



banned for bad grammar


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for bad grammar

Click to collapse



banned because you are not my lecture


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for bad grammar

Click to collapse



banned for caring and noticing bad grammar and take this

Me want to a ice cream store along as we can too take a cab ride down the huge tiny hill


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you are not my lecture

Click to collapse



Banned because I am not a lecture


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for caring and noticing bad grammar and take this
> 
> Me want to a ice cream store along as we can too take a cab ride down the huge tiny hill

Click to collapse



banned because this is funny  , friday is a much better


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because this is funny  , friday is a much better

Click to collapse



banned for thinking bad grammer and incorrect sentence is funny 

btw it was kinda hard to come up and mess up that sentence lol


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for thinking bad grammer and incorrect sentence is funny
> 
> btw it was kinda hard to come up and mess up that sentence lol

Click to collapse



banned because you sticked with the grammar , un-ban you if you stop


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you sticked with the grammar , un-ban you if you stop

Click to collapse



banned cause u cant get unbanned in this thread u always lose 


btw double banned cause you lost the:


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u cant get unbanned in this thread u always lose
> 
> 
> btw double banned cause you lost the:

Click to collapse



banned because you banned


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u cant get unbanned in this thread u always lose
> 
> 
> btw double banned cause you lost the:

Click to collapse



Banned because you just lost the game


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you just lost the game

Click to collapse



banned cause u should go look at the tags in the family thread


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u should go look at the tags in the family thread

Click to collapse



Banned. Looking, at tags in the "family" thread will cause irreversible brain damage. You have, been warned....

Sent from a lounge chair on my deck. Jelly?


----------



## mark manning (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Looking, at tags in the "family" thread will cause irreversible brain damage. You have, been warned....
> 
> Sent from a lounge chair on my deck. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Banned for liking jelly. Gross man seriously just gross 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for liking jelly. Gross man seriously just gross
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned again for the same reason ( messy signature )


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for liking jelly. Gross man seriously just gross
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for trying human jelly


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for liking jelly. Gross man seriously just gross
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned
1) I'm NOT a man.
2) "jelly" is short for/slang for "jealous"
Duh. Herp Derp.

Sent from a lounge chair on my deck. Jelly?


----------



## mark manning (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned again for the same reason ( messy signature )

Click to collapse



Banned for being Pete repeat 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 24, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for being Pete repeat
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for still having my aviator 

Sent from my bamf Thunderbolt using XDA App
Follow me on Twitter @mallen462


----------



## eioous (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned
> 1) I'm NOT a man.
> 2) "jelly" is short for/slang for "jealous"
> Duh. Herp Derp.
> ...

Click to collapse



Still banned for using jelly.  Double ban for trying to explain why you used it.

Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

eioous said:


> Still banned for using jelly.  Double ban for trying to explain why you used it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.

Click to collapse



And your still banned because you just, don't get it.

Sent from a lounge chair on my deck.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

eioous said:


> Still banned for using jelly.  Double ban for trying to explain why you used it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.

Click to collapse



banned for being annoying about jelly


----------



## eioous (Jun 24, 2011)

Triple banned for continuing to defend jelly

Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.


----------



## -viperboy- (Jun 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And your still banned because you just, don't get it.
> 
> Sent from a lounge chair on my deck.

Click to collapse



Banned for caving and taking it out of your signature.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

eioous said:


> Triple banned for continuing to defend jelly
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.

Click to collapse



banned because you shouldn't triple any ban


----------



## eioous (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you shouldn't triple any ban

Click to collapse



B..B.B..BANNED....just for the hell of it.

Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you shouldn't triple any ban

Click to collapse




Banned because three is better than two which is better than one.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because three is better than two which is better than one.

Click to collapse



banned because you take my attention from complete my Transformers theme for the galaxy tab  ... by your underware


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you take my attention from complete my Transformers theme for the galaxy tab  ... by your underware

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not actually my ass.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because it's not actually my ass.

Click to collapse



banned because i don't care , its attractive for gays


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i don't care , its attractive for gays

Click to collapse



banned cause isnt his avatar a women's ass??


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause isnt his avatar a women's ass??

Click to collapse



i doubt about that , thinking many times during ban him  but i never figure out


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> i doubt about that , thinking many times during ban him  but i never figure out

Click to collapse



Banned because it is indeed a female's ass


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because it is indeed a female's ass

Click to collapse



banned because my Transformers theme will delay for another time from the release date  ... damit , i have to wait .. and wait is killing me as your display picture makes me wanna call my gf right now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because my Transformers theme will delay for another time from the release date  ... damit , i have to wait .. and wait is killing me as your display picture makes me wanna call my gf right now

Click to collapse



banned cause my emerald green theme for my phone doesnt support my reboot mod and i can't use it cause when trying to power off my phone it vibrates and freezes


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause my emerald green theme for my phone doesnt support my reboot mod and i can't use it cause when trying to power off my phone it vibrates and freezes

Click to collapse



Banned because thats no good


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because thats no good

Click to collapse



banned
i know 

Its a really nice theme, the themer needs to fix it cause all roms have the reboot mod and all the other themes support it


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned
> i know
> 
> Its a really nice theme, the themer needs to fix it cause all roms have the reboot mod and all the other themes support it

Click to collapse



banned maybe i can help you with it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned maybe i can help you with it

Click to collapse



banned cause really you know where to add it to the framework? 

banned cause could you do some transparency green too on it? ill show you..


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause really you know where to add it to the framework?
> 
> banned cause could you do some transparency green too on it? ill show you..

Click to collapse



Banned if you show me yours ill show you mine


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause really you know where to add it to the framework?
> 
> banned cause could you do some transparency green too on it? ill show you..

Click to collapse



show me what you want to do , and whats the problem , maybe i can help you PM ME , Banned


----------



## ILMF (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> show me what you want to do , and whats the problem , maybe i can help you PM ME , Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for hijacking the Ban thread and turning it into themes and mods

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for hijacking the Ban thread and turning it into themes and mods
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse



banned because i'm a helpful man


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i'm a helpful man

Click to collapse



banned cause i appreciate it and banned cause ill send you a pm with files as soon as i get home, upload and download here is horriible it will take an hour here and less then a minute at my house


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i appreciate it and banned cause ill send you a pm with files as soon as i get home, upload and download here is horriible it will take an hour here and less then a minute at my house

Click to collapse



Banned because I am hungry but too lazy to go get food.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i appreciate it and banned cause ill send you a pm with files as soon as i get home, upload and download here is horriible it will take an hour here and less then a minute at my house

Click to collapse



banned because now its 6:28am and time for sleep  , pm me with the files and tell me what you want , i'll check if i can help you with it


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I am hungry but too lazy to go get food.

Click to collapse



banned because i got no idea how you still in relation for 4years and you are a dam lazy  same as me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I am hungry but too lazy to go get food.

Click to collapse



banned for being so lazy not wanting to fulfill your hunger 




k0sh said:


> banned because now its 6:28am and time for sleep  , pm me with the files and tell me what you want , i'll check if i can help you with it

Click to collapse





k0sh said:


> banned because i got no idea how you still in relation for 4years and you are a dam lazy  same as me

Click to collapse



banned cause goodnight and good morning 


double banned for posting 2 times in a row on the ban thread 


Double banned you rinzo and triple banned kosh cause you both got banned in one post


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being so lazy not wanting to fulfill your hunger
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for too much bans that i did not even read them


----------



## k0sh (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being so lazy not wanting to fulfill your hunger
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you take all this time to tag us ,, banned banned banned


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for too much bans that i did not even read them

Click to collapse



banned for lazyness


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for lazyness

Click to collapse



Banned for not answering my question


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not answering my question

Click to collapse



banned cause idk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause idk

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trolling

Click to collapse



Banned for feeding the troll... Here, you can borrow THIS....

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

thx ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx ban

Click to collapse



banned cause i wasn't


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i wasn't

Click to collapse



Banned. It's beating time! 
(and no, I'm not lending it to you... I'm hitting you with it!   ) Ha!

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. It's beating time!
> (and no, I'm not lending it to you... I'm hitting you with it!   ) Ha!
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



banned cause i have bigger brick and shield :


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i have bigger brick and shield :

Click to collapse



Banned because your shield has a nipple


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because your shield has a nipple

Click to collapse



banned cause OMG your right 

LMFAO


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause OMG your right
> 
> LMFAO

Click to collapse



Banned because your female shield is nothing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your female shield is nothing

Click to collapse



banned cause your image failed


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause your image failed

Click to collapse



Banned because it's perfect here


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's perfect here

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not all about you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's perfect here

Click to collapse



banned cause here is a screenshot of your image fail:



>

Click to collapse




See^^^^^^^^^^^^^

FAIL!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because it's not all about you

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because my dad could beat up your dad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because my dad could beat up your dad

Click to collapse



banned cause ill see you and husam and other people monday


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because my dad could beat up your dad

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause ill see you and husam and other people monday

Click to collapse



banned because goodnight and goodbye


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because goodnight and goodbye

Click to collapse



Banned. It's not goodbye... It's only cul8r... We are too addicted to thread spam and crackflashing to stay away for long. 

Sent from a lounge chair on my deck.


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. It's not goodbye... It's only cul8r... We are too addicted to thread spam and crackflashing to stay away for long.
> 
> Sent from a lounge chair on my deck.

Click to collapse



Banned because we do what we must because we can, for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because we do what we must because we can, for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



BAnned for quoting something


----------



## mark manning (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> BAnned for quoting something

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is so addicting 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 25, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because this thread is so addicting
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because there are no support groups for breaking your addiction too this thread.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## mark manning (Jun 25, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because there are no support groups for breaking your addiction too this thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob and taking our thread space. Go to android forums ;-)

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because there are no support groups for breaking your addiction too this thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your name its too long for my 13 inch screen


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned bcuz this crappy thread has been going on since September WTFFFF

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned bcuz this crappy thread has been going on since September WTFFFF
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing how good it is


----------



## mark manning (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not realizing how good it is

Click to collapse



Banned for always using Smiley faces 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## k0sh (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for claiming you are from the future!

Click to collapse



banned because you make no sense to me ,


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you make no sense to me ,

Click to collapse



Banned for looking for sense in a samsung device


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because Sense is being ported to Galaxy S and Nexus S.

Click to collapse



Banned because I know


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't believe you


----------



## mark manning (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I don't believe you

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is making my post count go up to fast!!!!

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because this thread is making my post count go up to fast!!!!
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the best place to get your post count up hah


----------



## mark manning (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because this is the best place to get your post count up hah

Click to collapse



Banned because only noobs say that 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jun 25, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because only noobs say that
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned for being from the future. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because only noobs say that
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned, what's a noon.  I mean besides midday.  Oh boo you edited it


----------



## mark manning (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned, what's a noon.  I mean besides midday.  Oh boo you edited it

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't read smh 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## mark manning (Jun 25, 2011)

Banning myself for double posting


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banning myself for double posting

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm leaving soon for an overnight and I haven't even started packing yet.


----------



## mark manning (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm leaving soon for an overnight and I haven't even started packing yet.

Click to collapse



Banned because im gonna have to make a new profile just for this thread


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because im gonna have to make a new profile just for this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing how cool this thread is


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for knowing how cool this thread is

Click to collapse



Banned because I think I drank too much coffee.  I'm bouncing off the walls.


----------



## mprou (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I think I drank too much coffee.  I'm bouncing off the walls.

Click to collapse



banned cause haven't told if it was with sugar and cream


----------



## apheonixboy (Jun 25, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause haven't told if it was with sugar and cream

Click to collapse



Banned because Lowes Home Improvement Warehouse sells tortillas.


----------



## mprou (Jun 25, 2011)

apheonixboy said:


> Banned because Lowes Home Improvement Warehouse sells tortillas.

Click to collapse



banned cause these tortillas doesn't have trans fats


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause these tortillas doesn't have trans fats

Click to collapse



Banned for being a girl


----------



## mprou (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a girl

Click to collapse



banned cause i'm gonna cat fight you!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being sexist!

Click to collapse



Banned for being raj


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being raj

Click to collapse



banned cuz i pushed the thanks button. person below me will be banned for banning me for thanking him


----------



## k0sh (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because Thanks button is in a bad place, I usually make the same mistake!

Click to collapse



banned because you should focus


----------



## k0sh (Jun 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you made the same mistake!

Click to collapse



nah , i did not , press any one thanks button , only if i want  

*strongly Banned *


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jun 25, 2011)

k0sh said:


> nah , i did not , press any one thanks button , only if i want
> 
> *strongly banned *

Click to collapse



banned cuz i really did thank him and it was not an accident!:d


----------



## k0sh (Jun 25, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> banned cuz i really did thank him and it was not an accident!:d

Click to collapse



banned because i don't care !!! , give him one more thanks , surely i will not care too


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i don't care !!! , give him one more thanks , surely i will not care too

Click to collapse



Banned because i gave that guy his thanks back


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i gave that guy his thanks back

Click to collapse



Banned for being thankful.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## mark manning (Jun 25, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for being thankful.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being evil 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## JohnM (Jun 25, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for being evil
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned for being a nub

-Posted Using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

yousefak said:


> Banned for being a nub
> 
> -Posted Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned. This banning thread has no quality bans anymore..... 
(I'm seeing the inevitable downfall of this thread in 3, 2, 1....)


----------



## mark manning (Jun 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. This banning thread has no quality bans anymore.....
> (I'm seeing the inevitable downfall of this thread in 3, 2, 1....)

Click to collapse



Banned for even trying to say that 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for even trying to say that
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned. Go back to the future then...


----------



## mark manning (Jun 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Go back to the future then...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I did and this thread still exists and all of its glory  

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## k0sh (Jun 26, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned cause I did and this thread still exists and all of its glory
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



banned because you messy signature


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you messy signature

Click to collapse



Banned for a tidy signature


----------



## mark manning (Jun 26, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you messy signature

Click to collapse



Banned cause I fixed it ass!!! 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## ILMF (Jun 26, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned cause I fixed it ass!!!
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned cause, well, you fix a**

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause, well, you fix a**
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse



banned because im so tired that can barely type


----------



## mprou (Jun 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because go to sleep then!

Click to collapse



Banned cause I just woke up


----------



## k0sh (Jun 26, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause I just woke up

Click to collapse



banned by hammerban


----------



## racerboy3801 (Jun 26, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned by hammerban

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting my time with all your nonsense bans :L


Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 26, 2011)

racerboy3801 said:


> Banned for wasting my time with all your nonsense bans :L
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because your signature need house cleaner ( is this make sense ) ?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because your signature need house cleaner ( is this make sense ) ?

Click to collapse



Banned because I just woke up


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned cause it doesn't really make sense to me

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 26, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cause it doesn't really make sense to me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't been here forever.

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I haven't been here forever.
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned because yup, missed banning a potato head


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yup, missed banning a potato head

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a potato head

Sent from my TB using XDA App


----------



## mprou (Jun 26, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for calling me a potato head
> 
> Sent from my TB using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not calling him douche bag in return


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned for not calling him douche bag in return

Click to collapse



Banned for being a f*** face


----------



## mprou (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a f*** face

Click to collapse



banned for being facef***eD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned for being facef***eD

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that I had a BJ


----------



## k0sh (Jun 26, 2011)

You all banned cuz all of you out of control 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 26, 2011)

k0sh said:


> You all banned cuz all of you out of control
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Banned for being in control.  Double banned because I have no soul

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for being in control.  Double banned because I have no soul
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being dead


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being dead

Click to collapse



You have now been banned from the other side!

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## mprou (Jun 26, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> You have now been banned from the other side!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



I see banned people...


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 26, 2011)

mprou said:


> I see banned people...

Click to collapse



I ban seed people

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> I ban seed people
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned band


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned band

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing your band into this, are you gonna pay them too? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for bringing your band into this, are you gonna pay them too?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because my band is not here now


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my band is not here now

Click to collapse



Banned because why would you subject the members of your band...... To this?


----------



## mprou (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my band is not here now

Click to collapse



banned cause you're the last post here before i go to sleep

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned because why would you subject the members of your band...... To this?

Click to collapse




Banned cause the banned ban deserves banning
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## mprou (Jun 26, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause you're the last post here before i go to sleep
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



selfbanned cause i failed xD

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 26, 2011)

banned ban.   Can't type 4crap
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## h00ligan (Jun 26, 2011)

Oops. I messed up. I'm assuming that's bannable


----------



## k0sh (Jun 26, 2011)

h00ligan said:


> Oops. I messed up. I'm assuming that's bannable

Click to collapse



Banned , because you should ban who above u . Blmao

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## RinZo (Jun 26, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned , because you should ban who above u . Blmao
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Banned because I just got home.  I'm tired.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I just got home.  I'm tired.

Click to collapse



Banned for being tired! WAKE UP!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being tired! WAKE UP!

Click to collapse



Banned because I drank too much last night and didn't get a lot of sleep lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I drank too much last night and didn't get a lot of sleep lol

Click to collapse



Banned for being hungover. Drink a beer with tomato juice. Sounds gross but it works (or at least it works for Sparky)


----------



## boborone (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being hungover. Drink a beer with tomato juice. Sounds gross but it works (or at least it works for Sparky)

Click to collapse



Banned for no recipe.

1 7-11 Double Gulp cup
1 40 oz bottle of Bud Ice
1 16 oz bottle of V8 Original

Combine and drink the hangover away.

My daily breakfast for about a year. Yes I'm an organ donor.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for no recipe.
> 
> 1 7-11 Double Gulp cup
> 1 40 oz bottle of Bud Ice
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because im cool and ur not


----------



## k0sh (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im cool and ur not

Click to collapse



banned because i'm sure you ain't cool 
banned because i have 2 classes after 2hours and i didn't sleep 
double ban


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 26, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i'm sure you ain't cool
> banned because i have 2 classes after 2hours and i didn't sleep
> double ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not being about to count, you TECHNICALLY did three bans. 

Double banned because I want chocolate mousse. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not being about to count, you TECHNICALLY did three bans.
> 
> Double banned because I want chocolate mousse.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting a chocolate moose. They are like weird cow/deer


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for wanting a chocolate moose. They are like weird cow/deer

Click to collapse



Banned because I want this kind of mousse:












-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I want this kind of mousse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned. Wanting will get you nothing. GO OUT AND MAKE IT HAPPEN....via ordering at a restaurant, buying at a bakery or for the really adventorous MAKING IT YOURSELF!  
(fyi I know the difference, I was being facicous....   )


----------



## mars83 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Wanting will get you nothing. GO OUT AND MAKE IT HAPPEN....via ordering at a restaurant, buying at a bakery or for the really adventorous MAKING IT YOURSELF!
> (fyi I know the difference, I was being facicous....   )

Click to collapse



Banned for being cheeky 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

mars83 said:


> Banned for being cheeky
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have two sets of cheeks


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I have two sets of cheeks

Click to collapse



Banned for having a lot of cheeks, I technically own 8 cheeks...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## ILMF (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I have two sets of cheeks

Click to collapse



Banned for being an alien. Double banned for not drinking a Prairie Oyster for your hangover. 

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for being an alien. Double banned for not drinking a Prairie Oyster for your hangover.
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking, you have two sets of cheeks too.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## ILMF (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for having a lot of cheeks, I technically own 8 cheeks...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for posting at the same time as me. 

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## ILMF (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not thinking, you have two sets of cheeks too.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned cause I did think, but it was more fun to think of TWO sets of Bacon.

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause I did think, but it was more fun to think of TWO sets of Bacon.
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse



Banned because I keep reading ur username as IMILF


----------



## ILMF (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I keep reading ur username as IMILF

Click to collapse



Banned for dyslexic profile reading. Double banned for always being mad.

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I keep reading ur username as IMILF

Click to collapse



Banned because I think apple is coming out with an iMilf


----------



## ILMF (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I think apple is coming out with an iMilf

Click to collapse



Banned for making me spit out my drink. 

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## singhsinghy (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I keep reading ur username as IMILF

Click to collapse



Banned for being dyslexic (too low?)

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for making me spit out my drink.
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to hold you drink in.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not being able to hold you drink in.

Click to collapse



banned for making him pee himself


----------



## ILMF (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making him pee himself

Click to collapse



Banned for looking.

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for looking.
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse




Banned for littering aaand.. littering aaaand


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making him pee himself

Click to collapse



You know what? I don't even need a reason to ban you. I have..............................................................................this.................

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## ILMF (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You know what? I don't even need a reason to ban you. I have..............................................................................this.................
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Banned for this:
.......................................
Double banned for too many acronyms in your sig.

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for this:
> .......................................
> Double banned for too many acronyms in your sig.
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is smoking a cig


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because your avatar is smoking a cig

Click to collapse



Banned.  I'M smoking a cigar. Problem???

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because your avatar is smoking a cig

Click to collapse



banned for not enjoying tobacco, enjoy your cancer free life without XDA  

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned.  I'M smoking a cigar. Problem???
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Banned because I like cigars.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I like cigars.

Click to collapse



Banned. I LOVE cigars. Especially ones that aren't really supposed to be smoked inside the U.S. 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned because I banned the wrong person.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Banned because I banned the wrong person.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm ready for bed


----------



## ILMF (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm ready for bed

Click to collapse



Banned for not watching season 4 premier of True Blood.

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for not watching season 4 premier of True Blood.
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have HBO   or Hulu BOOOO


----------



## ILMF (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I don't have HBO   or Hulu BOOOO

Click to collapse



Banned for having no excuses. Perhaps you are saving up for that iMilf 

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for having no excuses. Perhaps you are saving up for that iMilf
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking Anyone on this forum wants an "i" anything.

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking Anyone on this forum wants an "i" anything.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Banned because I am a coke head.  Coca cola that is


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned for changing the topic

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Banned for changing the topic
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned. This thread changes topic with every other ban. THAT'S HOW IT WORKS

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. This thread changes topic with every other ban. THAT'S HOW IT WORKS
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Banned for being angry


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for being angry

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm angry. I like ALL CAPS that's all. 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned from the toilet

"PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned from the toilet
> 
> "PH'NGLUI MGLW'NAFH CTHULHU R'LYEH WGAH'NAGL FHTAGN"

Click to collapse



Banned cause i want a sugar gkider

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## ILMF (Jun 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i want a sugar gkider
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned cause meatwad is a Taurus and so am I.

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause meatwad is a Taurus and so am I.
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse



Banned cause he gets the money and honeys.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned cus WAT?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i want a sugar gkider
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned. Go get one. I want pix in the mafia thread if you do get one! WE NEED MOAR PIX NOA!
double banned cuz you don't post enough pix....


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Banned cus WAT?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned. Meatwad is a character from Aqua teen hunger force


----------



## eioous (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned cause shakezulla is the Mic-rulla

Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

eioous said:


> Banned cause shakezulla is the Mic-rulla
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.

Click to collapse



Banned. I watch all that... I was just watching metapocalyspe and superjail as well as athu and now I'm watching mongo wrestling alliance..... Adult Swim ftw!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I watch all that... I was just watching metapocalyspe and superjail as well as athu and now I'm watching mongo wrestling alliance..... Adult Swim ftw!

Click to collapse



Banned for finding something in common


----------



## racerboy3801 (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for finding something in common

Click to collapse



Banned for swimming in adults 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 27, 2011)

racerboy3801 said:


> Banned for swimming in adults
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you make no sense !!!


----------



## mprou (Jun 27, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you make no sense !!!

Click to collapse



banned cause i cant think of any good punch line to ban you

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## eioous (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned for not being able to come up with a smart remark off the top of your head.

Sent from my HTC Vision, G2, Ultra super premium awesome phone.


----------



## rayfin (Jun 27, 2011)

Ban me for using this thread to get my post count up to 10 so I can finally post in the only threads I care about, development. Er wait...don't ban me. Ban the guy above me!


----------



## mark manning (Jun 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for abusing this thread.
> Double ban for being a noob.
> Triple ban for not having 10 posts.
> Quadruple ban for not caring about off-topic.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for throwing down the most badass ban ever 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## mprou (Jun 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for abusing this thread.
> Double ban for being a noob.
> Triple ban for not having 10 posts.
> Quadruple ban for not caring about off-topic.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about sex in a tech forum


----------



## 12aon (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned for starting an infinite loop...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark manning (Jun 27, 2011)

12aon said:


> Banned for starting an infinite loop...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## mprou (Jun 27, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for not banning anyone
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



banned cause he banned me


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause he banned me

Click to collapse



Banned for stupid reason


----------



## k0sh (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stupid reason

Click to collapse



banned :facepalm:


----------



## mprou (Jun 27, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned :facepalm:

Click to collapse



banned cause this is what i call infinite loop. we could start talking about facef***ing again


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stupid reason

Click to collapse



Banned. What do you think? That everyone here has your banning skills? Really? Double banned for thinking that. 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. What do you think? That everyone here has your banning skills? Really? Double banned for thinking that.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping

Click to collapse



Banned. I did not skip. Dammit! It took me along time to write this. I fell this morning and sprained my wrist. You try typing on  a phone that's just laying on the desk as opposed to holding it. Double banned for making me type all that. ^^

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I did not skip. Dammit! It took me along time to write this. I fell this morning and sprained my wrist. You try typing on  a phone that's just laying on the desk as opposed to holding it. Double banned for making me type all that. ^^
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Banned because how could I know 
hope your wrist is ok


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because how could I know
> hope your wrist is ok

Click to collapse



banned cause i have come to join the party


----------



## k0sh (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i have come to join the party

Click to collapse



banned because nobody invite you neither me


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because nobody invite you neither me

Click to collapse



Banned for party...er....thread crashing....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for party...er....thread crashing....

Click to collapse



banned cause my air in my car is broken and its 111 degrees Fahrenheit outside


----------



## k0sh (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for party...er....thread crashing....

Click to collapse



no no  no  do not ban me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

k0sh said:


> no no  no  do not ban me

Click to collapse



banned cause i didnt get a chance to upload, my theme and rom thingy so u can see if you can fix it


----------



## k0sh (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i didnt get a chance to upload, my theme and rom thingy so u can see if you can fix it

Click to collapse



banned because you didn't PM me ... with your theme and your issue ,  i done my transformers theme  simple one , perhaps my new them Tron-Legacy will be more cooler


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you didn't PM me ... with your theme and your issue ,  i done my transformers theme  simple one , perhaps my new them Tron-Legacy will be more cooler

Click to collapse



banned cause i know  if i would of had time to upload i would of sent u a pm


----------



## mark manning (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i know  if i would of had time to upload i would of sent u a pm

Click to collapse



Banned because my boss is a **** 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## achandler2 (Jun 27, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because my boss is a ****
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse




banned and fired for calling your boss a **** 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## mprou (Jun 27, 2011)

achandler2 said:


> banned and fired for calling your boss a ****
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause your a capitalistic prick


----------



## k0sh (Jun 27, 2011)

achandler2 said:


> banned and fired for calling your boss a ****
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because his boss can't know , only if you snitch on him


----------



## mark manning (Jun 27, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause your a capitalistic prick

Click to collapse



Banned because socialism failed and Europe has to bail out an entire country 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because socialism failed and Europe has to bail out an entire country
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned because







Edit: Banned because you actually has a Mytouch 4G, not a Nexus 12!!!

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## mark manning (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just straight banned 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## mprou (Jun 27, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Just straight banned
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



banned cause you're almost out of battery


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jun 27, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause you're almost out of battery

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting him use your charger.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for not letting him use your charger.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I wouldn't let him use my charger, it's my charger and sharing them would be considered socialism of chargers....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## mark manning (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wouldn't let him use my charger, it's my charger and sharing them would be considered socialism of chargers....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me say +1000

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## k0sh (Jun 27, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for making me say +1000
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



banned because the USA controlling the Ban Thread


----------



## mark manning (Jun 27, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because the USA controlling the Ban Thread

Click to collapse



Banned because this is a us web site 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 27, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because this is a us web site
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned because the people that originally made it were in Amsterdam...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## mark manning (Jun 27, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the people that originally made it were in Amsterdam...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because they were Americans wanting to get stoned  

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because they were Americans wanting to get stoned
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned because jesus was stoned..to death


----------



## mark manning (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because jesus was stoned..to death

Click to collapse



Banned because Jesus was crucified 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because Jesus was crucified
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned because this coffee is making me soooo hyper.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because this coffee is making me soooo hyper.

Click to collapse



banned for getting hyper of caffeinated beverages 
they have no effect on me


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting hyper of caffeinated beverages
> they have no effect on me

Click to collapse



Energy drinks don't but coffee makes me crazy haha


Banned for not being effected.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Energy drinks don't but coffee makes me crazy haha
> 
> 
> Banned for not being effected.

Click to collapse



banned cause hot coffee makes me sleepy and iced and frozen coffee helps a little, energy drinks help a little but taste good and there easy to chug


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause hot coffee makes me sleepy and iced and frozen coffee helps a little, energy drinks help a little but taste good and there easy to chug

Click to collapse



Banned because this chicken my girlfriend is coooking smells amazing.


----------



## mark manning (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Energy drinks don't but coffee makes me crazy haha
> 
> 
> Banned for not being effected.

Click to collapse



Banned because effect and affect are two different words. 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because effect and affect are two different words.
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned because obviously they are spelled different .  Affect sorry.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because obviously they are spelled different .  Affect sorry.

Click to collapse



banned cause dammit, more people correcting grammar in the ban thread


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause dammit, more people correcting grammar in the ban thread

Click to collapse



Banned for hating


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating

Click to collapse




Banned for liking??


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for liking??

Click to collapse



Banned for asking too much


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for asking too much

Click to collapse



banned cause u like?

haha take that ban


----------



## k0sh (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u like?
> 
> haha take that ban

Click to collapse



banned because until now i didn't get the link


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because until now i didn't get the link

Click to collapse



banned cause i ran into so interruptions, while sending them, they will be there shortly 

with explantion


----------



## k0sh (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i ran into so interruptions, while sending them, they will be there shortly
> 
> with explantion

Click to collapse



banned , cool  . i'm going to sleep now (5:15)am , after i wakeup i'll have a look  

banned cuz i miss my gf


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned , cool  . i'm going to sleep now (5:15)am , after i wakeup i'll have a look
> 
> banned cuz i miss my gf

Click to collapse



banned cause, i sent you a pm with info and links to both themes one theme has the reboot mod supported and the other diosnt


----------



## yamensaleh (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned because i am eating while playing with my phone and watching the tv on my bed and planing to flash a new rom on my other phone and trying to make my one year old girl smiling while she is in the bed sleeping ..... Well am BANNED ;-)

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## binary110 (Jun 27, 2011)

> Banned because i am eating while playing with my phone and watching the tv on my bed and planing to flash a new rom on my other phone and trying to make my one year old girl smiling while she is in the bed sleeping ..... Well i BANNED ;-)

Click to collapse



Banned because you're trying to make 1 year olds smile.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

yamensaleh said:


> Banned because i am eating while playing with my phone and watching the tv on my bed and planing to flash a new rom on my other phone and trying to make my one year old girl smiling while she is in the bed sleeping ..... Well am BANNED ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause in your avatar is that you and your one year old?
banned cause if so she is cute


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause in your avatar is that you and your one year old?
> banned cause if so she is cute

Click to collapse



Banned because this coffee really messed my stomach up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because this coffee really messed my stomach up

Click to collapse



banned for getting hyper and messing up your stomach with coffee


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting hyper and messing up your stomach with coffee

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't feel good


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't feel good

Click to collapse



Banned.  Join the club uggghh


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned.  Join the club uggghh

Click to collapse



banned for not feeling good after drinking coffee 

@husam why u dont feel good?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not feeling good after drinking coffee
> 
> @husam why u dont feel good?

Click to collapse



Banned because I just had a cocktail from a restaurant nearby


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just had a cocktail from a restaurant nearby

Click to collapse



Banned cause your old enough to drink??? 

banned for drinking!!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause your old enough to drink???
> 
> banned for drinking!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I think cocktail is some kind of sexual term?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I think cocktail is some kind of sexual term?

Click to collapse



banned cause he said cocktail  in restaurant


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause he said cocktail  in restaurant

Click to collapse



Banned because tom Sawyer just came on!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because tom Sawyer just came on!!

Click to collapse



cool 

banned cause new weeds episode premiers tonight and i cant wait to watch it for free online


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I think cocktail is some kind of sexual term?

Click to collapse



Banned because I know it sounds weird in two parts lol

Double banned because I don't drink alcohol, it was a fruit cocktail xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know it sounds weird in two parts lol
> 
> Double banned because I don't drink alcohol, it was a fruit cocktail xD

Click to collapse



banned cause

****-tail and u drank it


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know it sounds weird in two parts lol
> 
> Double banned because I don't drink alcohol, it was a fruit cocktail xD

Click to collapse



Banned because I lost interest in Weeds after they stopped selling weed.  Is it still good?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I lost interest in Weeds after they stopped selling weed.  Is it still good?

Click to collapse



season 6 was boring season 1-5 was good

season 7 will be the last season and there is only like 6 episodes,

nancy is in jail 

banned


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I lost interest in Weeds after they stopped selling weed.  Is it still good?

Click to collapse



banned because it's only a stupid fruit mix in the blender nothing more nothing less!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's only a stupid fruit mix in the blender nothing more nothing less!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still talking about this cocktail haha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's only a stupid fruit mix in the blender nothing more nothing less!!

Click to collapse



banned cause those are called smoothies  
not cocktails


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause those are called smoothies
> not cocktails

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not making him feel too smooth right now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because it's not making him feel too smooth right now

Click to collapse



banned cause maybe they mixed his up with one that has alchol


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause maybe they mixed his up with one that has alchol

Click to collapse



Banned because I think it was made of fruits from last year


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I think it was made of fruits from last year

Click to collapse



banned cause finally my gf wont be bugging me to go see bridesmaid cause we r going to watch it tonight


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause finally my gf wont be bugging me to go see bridesmaid cause we r going to watch it tonight

Click to collapse



Banned for caving and suffering thru a chick flick. I HATE those. 
(sparky truly is the luckiest man on the planet as I ask/force/demand of him NONE OF THAT CRAP. only that He take out the trash. That's it.   )

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for caving and suffering thru a chick flick. I HATE those.
> (sparky truly is the luckiest man on the planet as I ask/force/demand of him NONE OF THAT CRAP. only that He take out the trash. That's it.   )
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



banned cause i am very very lazy and dont cook for my gf and dont clean often, so sitting through a chick flick is better then being yelled at for not cleaning.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i am very very lazy and dont cook for my gf and dont clean often, so sitting through a chick flick is better then being yelled at for not cleaning.

Click to collapse



Banned for not cleaning!  I am a clean freak!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not cleaning!  I am a clean freak!

Click to collapse



banned cause: 
well i clean, i just don't like to clean the bathroom or dust stuff


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not cleaning!  I am a clean freak!

Click to collapse



Banned because could you be generous and come clean my house?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because could you be generous and come clean my house?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd have to fly.  Are you paying for my plane ticket?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'd have to fly.  Are you paying for my plane ticket?

Click to collapse



banned cause he can't even afford a plane ticket to go see his gf 

so no.


----------



## fowenati (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for believing he has a gf





davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause he can't even afford a plane ticket to go see his gf
> 
> so no.

Click to collapse





Shot from my L96A1


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

fowenati said:


> Banned for believing he has a gf
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from my L96A1

Click to collapse



banned cause he is always emailing her and wants to meet up but he too poor


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause he is always emailing her and wants to meet up but he too poor

Click to collapse



Banned for telling everyone


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling everyone

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping secrets


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling everyone

Click to collapse



banned cause if you post it on internet in another thread, u already told everyone that reads that thread

banned cause it will be old news tomorrow


----------



## fowenati (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for thinking news gets outdated in a day





davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause if you post it on internet in another thread, u already told everyone that reads that thread
> 
> banned cause it will be old news tomorrow

Click to collapse





Shot from my L96A1


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

fowenati said:


> Banned for thinking news gets outdated in a day
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from my L96A1

Click to collapse



banned cause its been outdated for a week now 

banned for joining in our off topic discussions late


----------



## fowenati (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for participating in a 1000 page discussion all the way through





davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its been outdated for a week now
> 
> banned for joining in our off topic discussions late

Click to collapse





Shot from my L96A1


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

fowenati said:


> Banned for participating in a 1000 page discussion all the way through
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from my L96A1

Click to collapse



rubberbanned.  Booyah


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

fowenati said:


> Banned for participating in a 1000 page discussion all the way through
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from my L96A1

Click to collapse



banned cause i only keep up with the last few pages everyday


----------



## fowenati (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for being a hookah king when.clearly I am the hookah king.





davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i only keep up with the last few pages everyday

Click to collapse





Shot from my L96A1


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

fowenati said:


> Banned for being a hookah king when.clearly I am the hookah king.
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from my L96A1

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU LIE!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

fowenati said:


> Banned for being a hookah king when.clearly I am the hookah king.
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from my L96A1

Click to collapse



banned cause no your not


----------



## fowenati (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because Im arab and I can





davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause no your not

Click to collapse





Shot from my L96A1


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause no your not

Click to collapse



banned because he's an arab so yes he is


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because he's an arab so yes he is

Click to collapse



banned cause that maybe, but im the current hookah king of the off topic thread so there 

also banned cause i was here first with that title and joined mafia awhile ago so there


----------



## fowenati (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because we are all arabs im guessing





husam666 said:


> banned because he's an arab so yes he is

Click to collapse





Shot from my L96A1


----------



## singhsinghy (Jun 28, 2011)

fowenati said:


> Banned because we are all arabs im guessing
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from my L96A1

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not Arab

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## fowenati (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because I wasnt talking to you





singhsinghy said:


> Banned because I'm not Arab
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





Shot from my L96A1


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

fowenati said:


> Banned because we are all arabs im guessing
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from my L96A1

Click to collapse



banned because yeah


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because yeah

Click to collapse



Banned for being too creative with your  ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for being too creative with your  ban

Click to collapse



Creativity deserves a ban?

I ban you for saying that!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Creativity deserves a ban?
> 
> I ban you for saying that!

Click to collapse



banned because you should say "I'm back", terminator style


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you should say "I'm back", terminator style

Click to collapse



banned cause ill see all u peeps tommorow


----------



## rickyc19 (Jun 28, 2011)

You are all banned for making me read OVER 9000 banning comments

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

rickyc19 said:


> You are all banned for making me read OVER 9000 banning comments
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I blame your parents for making you the stupidest thing I have ever seen


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I blame your parents for making you the stupidest thing I have ever seen

Click to collapse



BAnned because you really haven't seen him/her


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

rickyc19 said:


> You are all banned for making me read OVER 9000 banning comments
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You are banned for reading OVER 9000+ bans.

Oh, and I'm back. Again.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You are banned for reading OVER 9000+ bans.
> 
> Oh, and I'm back. Again.

Click to collapse




Banned for returning to this thread
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause:
> well i clean, i just don't like to clean the bathroom or dust stuff

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm in the bathroom, and its NOT clean.

EDIT: self ban for not refreshing and therefore banning someone two pages back. And yes, I an still in the bathroom.
XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 28, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause I'm in the bathroom, and its NOT clean.
> 
> 
> EDIT: self ban for not refreshing and therefore banning someone two pages back.
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse



Banned because your gonna get the herps from your dirty toilet seet haha

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## fowenati (Jun 28, 2011)

PhxkinMassacre said:


> Banned because your gonna get the herps from your dirty toilet seet haha
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because he already has herpes /no offense


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

fowenati said:


> Banned because he already has herpes /no offense

Click to collapse



For causing an offence under the Penal Code, sections 9(a)(iii) and 11(b)(vi), I sentence you to a Ban, effective immediately.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> For causing an offence under the Penal Code, sections 9(a)(iii) and 11(b)(vi), I sentence you to a Ban, effective immediately.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you said "penal"

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause you said "penal"
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse









Monty Python ban. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Monty Python ban.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Bannned for posting a picture of a cat with bad grammar

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Monty Python ban.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cat with gas

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

PhxkinMassacre said:


> Bannned for posting a picture of a cat with bad grammar
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for censoring your username 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for censoring your username
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



******** ban. G******* censors! I c*n't eve* *ype p***erly with*** get*ing ******. SH**SH!


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for censoring your username
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you should be censored.  Pfltttg

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ******** ban. G******* censors! I c*n't eve* *ype p***erly with*** get*ing ******. SH**SH!

Click to collapse



Banned.  Just flipping banned, dude.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned.  Just flipping banned, dude.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse





Banned for having 69 in your name


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for having 69 in your name

Click to collapse



Banned because those two numbers are probably the BEST numbers in the world


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for having 69 in your name

Click to collapse




Banned cuz that's my bday...hater
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned again because that is the day, month, and year! You punk.





RinZo said:


> Banned for having 69 in your name

Click to collapse





Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 28, 2011)

> Banned again because that is the day, month, and year! You punk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



banned for calling someone a punk and 69 is an invalid number for a day and month. nuff said 
Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 28, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for calling someone a punk and 69 is an invalid number for a day and month. nuff said
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having an edumaction

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 28, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned again because that is the day, month, and year! You punk.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having TWO first names. And banned again for the 69 at the end.

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 28, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for calling someone a punk and 69 is an invalid number for a day and month. nuff said
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



06/09.  BAnned.  Feel better?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 28, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> 06/09.  BAnned.  Feel better?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for attempting to ruin my day.

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 28, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for having TWO first names. And banned again for the 69 at the end.
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse




Banned cause you're sorry you don't have a legitimate reason to use 69.
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 28, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for attempting to ruin my day.
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned cause I will ruin your night also......maybe
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 28, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> 06/09.  BAnned.  Feel better?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for considering his feelings post ban.

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## ILMF (Jun 28, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cause you're sorry you don't have a legitimate reason to use 69.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no way of knowing when I was born. But I'll give you a hint...nineteen69.

XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory


----------



## playonline53tms (Jun 28, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned because you have no way of knowing when I was born. But I'll give you a hint...nineteen69.
> 
> XDA Premium via GingerTh3ory

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the year

Need help with cm7? Pm me I can try to help


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 28, 2011)

playonline53tms said:


> Banned for saying the year
> 
> Need help with cm7? Pm me I can try to help

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the obvious

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 28, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because no one banned my last post

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

PhxkinMassacre said:


> Banned because no one banned my last post
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being an attention whore


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for being an attention whore

Click to collapse



Banned for using bad words

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 28, 2011)

PhxkinMassacre said:


> Banned for using bad words
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because words are only bad if people make them out to be bad. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 28, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because words are only bad if people make them out to be bad.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for being logical

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Flussen (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for using a pirated xda premium app.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## thronnos (Jun 28, 2011)

Flussen said:


> Banned for using a pirated xda premium app.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for paying for tapatalk

Sent from my HTC EVO shift 4G running the latest and greatest cyanogen using the XDA app.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

Flussen said:


> Banned for using a pirated xda premium app.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using tapatalk when you could've used XDA.


----------



## yamensaleh (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes she is, thank u

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

yamensaleh said:


> Yes she is, thank u
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for that... atrocity that you've committed in this here thread.


----------



## Frosty666 (Jun 28, 2011)

E V E R Y O N E   J U S T   C H I L L


I ban you all for not chilling. 

Sent from my X10 running Trip's MIUI using mind control.


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because this is the 1678th page 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> E V E R Y O N E   J U S T   C H I L L
> 
> 
> I ban you all for not chilling.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because... you sound like someone I know...



reaper7881 said:


> Banned because this is the 1678th page
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because its only page 336 for me


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... you sound like someone I know...
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because its only page 336 for me

Click to collapse



Banned because i haven't banned you in a while and felt like committing a drive-by  banning while waiting on a ROM to dl.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because i haven't banned you in a while and felt like committing a drive-by  banning while waiting on a ROM to dl.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating me playing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrgpEusfrmQ


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating me playing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrgpEusfrmQ

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding like this!  Just kidding!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for sounding like this!  Just kidding!

Click to collapse



Banned because error 404


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because error 404

Click to collapse



Banned because damnit!  It JUST worked!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because damnit!  It JUST worked!

Click to collapse



Banned because I swear it doesn't work


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I swear it doesn't work

Click to collapse



Banned for being lucky because it was REBECCA!!  LOL


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being lucky because it was REBECCA!!  LOL

Click to collapse



Banned because I can read the link


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can read the link

Click to collapse



Banned because i know you can. Didn't know if you did.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because i know you can. Didn't know if you did.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting fail links


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting fail links

Click to collapse



Banned for basically banning me for the same thing twice!  I'm over it now.

Edit: On a side note, I could only hear parts of it due to noise at work but, what I did hear sounded good. Keep it up man.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for basically banning me for the same thing twice!  I'm over it now.

Click to collapse



banned because im tired, im gonna take a nap
cya later


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im tired, im gonna take a nap
> cya later

Click to collapse



Banned for napping!


----------



## c_live_lee (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for napping!

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the way when I wanted to ban husam for not seeing my edit!


----------



## NeoandGeo (Jun 28, 2011)

Ban. Spam. Send an unban request in 24 hours.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

NeoandGeo said:


> Ban. Spam. Send an unban request in 24 hours.

Click to collapse



banned for been annoying


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned for been annoying

Click to collapse



Banned for being alive


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being alive

Click to collapse



Banned for pwning!


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for pwning!

Click to collapse



banned because i didn't sleep until now times come  to sleep


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i didn't sleep until now times come  to sleep

Click to collapse



Banned GO TO SLEEP


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned GO TO SLEEP

Click to collapse



Banned. I just WOKE UP! Ha!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I just WOKE UP! Ha!

Click to collapse



Banned because me too


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because me too

Click to collapse



Banned cuz  wow talk about timing... That's funny


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz  wow talk about timing... That's funny

Click to collapse



Banned because are you using telepathy again?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because are you using telepathy again?

Click to collapse



Banned cuz sssssssshhhhhhhh!  that's a secret.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz sssssssshhhhhhhh!  that's a secret.

Click to collapse



Banned because secrets are no fun


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because secrets are no fun

Click to collapse



Banned because you are hiding a secret in your avatar behind the i heart bacon panties


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are hiding a secret in your avatar behind the i heart bacon panties

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what's in his avatar


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for knowing what's in his avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because he must have the fontal view!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because he must have the fontal view!!

Click to collapse



Banned. Then he should be on xxxdadevelopers


----------



## mprou (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Then he should be on xxxdadevelopers

Click to collapse



banned cause its still under construction


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause its still under construction

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate construction.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I hate construction.

Click to collapse



Banned. I once worked construction not to mention that I drove a tow truck....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I once worked construction not to mention that I drove a tow truck....

Click to collapse



banned for starting rumors about me, im not even that famous yet


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for starting rumors about me, im not even that famous yet

Click to collapse



Banned. We all know that your gonna become famous and then become rebecca black's bassist.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. We all know that your gonna become famous and then become rebecca black's bassist.

Click to collapse



Banned because he will also marry her


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because he will also marry her

Click to collapse



Banned because NOT HER!! 
i cant imagine waking up every friday....


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because NOT HER!!
> i cant imagine waking up every friday....

Click to collapse



Banned because at least you'll have plenty of cereal


----------



## Clouded (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because he will also marry her

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about the Blackopolypse and marriage. 

Sent from my EVO 4G using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because at least you'll have plenty of cereal

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll spend the whole day standing just because she cannot decide which seat should she take 
double banned because, yup. skipping noobs


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'll spend the whole day standing just because she cannot decide which seat should she take
> double banned because, yup. skipping noobs

Click to collapse



Banned because I knew you would skip him.

Double banned would you sit in the front of back seat?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I knew you would skip him.
> 
> Double banned would you sit in the front of back seat?

Click to collapse



Banned because see, now left or right side?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because see, now left or right side?

Click to collapse



Hiban! 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hiban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for making me miss you (no homo)


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me miss you (no homo)

Click to collapse



Banned because I work with my father this summer, so no much xda time...  In the other hand
, I convinced him to androidify his hd2  .... I should also do something with Maax.us.... Aaargh! Banned for all these 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I work with my father this summer, so no much xda time...  In the other hand
> , I convinced him to androidify his hd2  .... I should also do something with Maax.us.... Aaargh! Banned for all these
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because if my father bought an hd2 i would kill myself 
he always tries to be 1/99999 the geek that i am but he fails lol

double banned because my mother owns a milestone and she asked me to root it <-- here is where I got my geek genes


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because a friend with a touch pro 2 wants desperately android... Any clue for a ROM?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because a friend with a touch pro 2 wants desperately android... Any clue for a ROM?

Click to collapse



android for rhodium is not read yet, a lot of kernel updates and rom updates, if he doesn't know what he's doing, i  don't recommend that you put android in there, there are not a lot of roms, you can go to the android development section for the tp2 and use frx06, the most stable most supported and to me, the only rom out there.

banned for making me explain to you when im writing an email


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> android for rhodium is not read yet, a lot of kernel updates and rom updates, if he doesn't know what he's doing, i  don't recommend that you put android in there, there are not a lot of roms, you can go to the android development section for the tp2 and use frx06, the most stable most supported and to me, the only rom out there.
> 
> banned for making me explain to you when im writing an email

Click to collapse



Banned because no Bluetooth, no wep? No sound? Wow! That's what i call stable  jk, thanks 
Banned because I'm waiting for the email 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because no Bluetooth, no wep? No sound? Wow! That's what i call stable  jk, thanks
> Banned because I'm waiting for the email
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not sending it to you 
double banned because we had all these working except bt, but they wrote the whole kernel again because the old one was full of useless crap, which made it slow. so now we wait


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not sending it to you
> double banned because we had all these working except bt, but they wrote the whole kernel again because the old one was full of useless crap, which made it slow. so now we wait

Click to collapse



banned cause i watched new episode of weeds, 2 new episodes of true blood and bridesmaids all in one night


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i watched new episode of weeds, 2 new episodes of true blood and bridesmaids all in one night

Click to collapse



Banned because now you are a tv junkie?? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because now you are a tv junkie??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned cause no it was just a coincidence that they all went online at the same time


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause no it was just a coincidence that they all went online at the same time

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out coincidences.
How do you know it's not a conspiracy? 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for pointing out coincidences.
> How do you know it's not a conspiracy?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Bd, please take the GNS from pipsqueak, she types nonesense about conspiracy again.
Banned for GNS 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for pointing out coincidences.
> How do you know it's not a conspiracy?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



banned cause i'm not a much of a follower on conspiracies or look that far:

speaking of conspiracies:


----------



## OmerIRMAK (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i'm not a much of a follower on conspiracies or look that far:
> 
> speaking of conspiracies:

Click to collapse



banned cause you've got too much img on your signature


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

OmerIRMAK said:


> banned cause you've got too much img on your signature

Click to collapse



banned cause im taking one of them out soon


----------



## dudau16 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im taking one of them out soon

Click to collapse



banned 'cause that's a lie


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

dudau16 said:


> banned 'cause that's a lie

Click to collapse



banned cause actually i took 2 out replaced one of them and the other one is gone


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause actually i took 2 out replaced one of them and the other one is gone

Click to collapse



banned because i woke up now  at the middle of night , and i go classes after 5hours  how the buck do i back to sleep


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i woke up now  at the middle of night , and i go classes after 5hours  how the buck do i back to sleep

Click to collapse



banned you could try:
down a shot or 2  

or take some tylenol pm, sleeping pills or nyquil to goto sleep.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned you could try:
> down a shot or 2
> 
> or take some tylenol pm, sleeping pills or nyquil to goto sleep.

Click to collapse



huh now i tried to download your rom and the dam internet is slow  

banned because you killed my internet bandwidth D:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> huh now i tried to download your rom and the dam internet is slow
> 
> banned because you killed my internet bandwidth D:

Click to collapse



banned cause don't blame me for your bandwidth issues, i live no where near you 

Also pm sent


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause don't blame me for your bandwidth issues, i live no where near you
> 
> Also pm sent

Click to collapse



banned for sending pms


----------



## mark manning (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for sending pms

Click to collapse



http://goo.gl/i3InB

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

mark manning said:


> http://goo.gl/i3InB
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned for posting links that are not prefaced by the word "banned"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for posting links that are not prefaced by the word "banned"

Click to collapse



Banned because im out on reasons atm


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because im out on reasons atm

Click to collapse



banned cause that is pathetic that the ban king is out of reasons


----------



## mark manning (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that is pathetic that the ban king is out of reasons

Click to collapse



Banned cause your older than 30 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned cause your older than 30
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



banned cause your wrong im 23!!!!


----------



## mark manning (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause your wrong im 23!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because 7-7-78 is misleading 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because 7-7-78 is misleading
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse




banned cause it is a really old email and username i used to use, but xda won't let me change it


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it is a really old email and username i used to use, but xda won't let me change it

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i closed my laptop and trying to sleep for awhile . But i cant  i need sleep pills , but damit got negative affects lol
U guys better try SwiftKey x beta.  Is dam nice and sexy 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it is a really old email and username i used to use, but xda won't let me change it

Click to collapse



banned because tell me about changing user names, i hate those 666


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned cuz i closed my laptop and trying to sleep for awhile . But i cant  i need sleep pills , but damit got negative affects lol
> U guys better try SwiftKey x beta.  Is dam nice and sexy
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned cause goodnight hopefully later ill see a PM in my inbox 



husam666 said:


> banned because tell me about changing user names, i hate those 666

Click to collapse



banned cause i hate them 2 they make u devil


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause goodnight hopefully later ill see a PM in my inbox

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Don't worry as soon as I'm free I'll.  But hell I have to upload it hihihihihih.  U killed my bandwidth lol 
Today you'll get the pm  

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Don't worry as soon as I'm free I,ll.  But he'll I have to upload it hihihihihih.  I killed my bandwidth lol
> Today you'll get the pm
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned cause too bad u cant use my bandwidth at my house

27mb down and upto 11-12mb up


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause too bad u cant use my bandwidth at my house
> 
> 27mb down and upto 11-12mb up

Click to collapse



Banned cuz my wifi. Is fast also, but sometimes it's not due to download per day 2 to3 gigs hahahahahahahha


Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned cuz my wifi. Is fast also, but sometimes it's not due to download per day 2 to3 gigs hahahahahahahha
> 
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned cause u must download:

Giant torrents eh?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u must download:
> 
> Giant torrents eh?

Click to collapse



Banned Cuz yes. Lol I downloaded alot of things I bought new external hard disk 520gb and is empty so I have to fill it hahahahahahahahahahahhhaa
I got 2more are full

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned Cuz yes. Lol I downloaded alot of things I bought new external hard disk 520gb and is empty so I have to fill it hahahahahahahahahahahhhaa
> I got 2more are full
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned
i need to get me 1 or 2 of those, i have way to much movies and crap on my computer that sometimes i delete stuff, and i have 500gb harddrive on my laptop


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned
> i need to get me 1 or 2 of those, i have way to much movies and crap on my computer that sometimes i delete stuff, and i have 500gb harddrive on my laptop

Click to collapse



I'm better buy one lol.  I got 400gb in my laptop and almost full lol.  My galaxy tab 16gb and is almost full 
Banned cuz i don't have external harddisk lol

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> I'm better buy one lol.  I got 400gb in my laptop and almost full lol.  My galaxy tab 16gb and is almost full
> Banned cuz i don't have external harddisk lol
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned for not going back to sleep


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not going back to sleep

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have mood 
Did u try swift keyboard x beta
Omg I'm telling ya its dam nice.  Love it
Specially the way this. Keyboard look. Sexy 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because I don't have mood
> Did u try swift keyboard x beta
> Omg I'm telling ya its dam nice.  Love it
> Specially the way this. Keyboard look. Sexy
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause i don't like those damn swiping keyboards


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i don't like those damn swiping keyboards

Click to collapse



Banned because is not. Swyping lol. U. Got. No. Idea how this. Keyboard looks 
Is. Hacking awseome


Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because is not. Swyping lol. U. Got. No. Idea how this. Keyboard looks
> Is. Hacking awseome
> 
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned cause do u have link to where i can check it out? Is it on xda or elsewhere?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause do u have link to where i can check it out? Is it on xda or elsewhere?

Click to collapse



Banned because Google is your best friend lol check the market or their website i don't remember from where i downloaded hahhahah

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because Google is your best friend lol check the market or their website i don't remember from where i downloaded hahhahah
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned but sometimes im way too lazy even for a simple googe search   LOL


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned but sometimes im way too lazy even for a simple googe search   LOL

Click to collapse



Barely i can notice that lol , search on the market 
Banned cuz i goty worst subject 2classes MATHEMATICS 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Barely i can notice that lol , search on the market
> Banned cuz i goty worst subject 2classes MATHEMATICS
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned cause i hate math!!!!!


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i hate math!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i hate it more than anyone hate it >·<

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## playonline53tms (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned cuz i hate it more than anyone hate it >·<
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting

Need help with cm7? Pm me I can try to help


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

playonline53tms said:


> Banned for quoting
> 
> Need help with cm7? Pm me I can try to help

Click to collapse



Banned becuase this thread stand over quoting 
Is this your signature , PM me i can try to help lol

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## velnens123 (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned becuase this thread stand over quoting
> Is this your signature , PM me i can try to help lol
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Banned for having more than 100 thanks!


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned becuase this thread stand over quoting
> Is this your signature , PM me i can try to help lol
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of someones signature.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for making fun of someones signature.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



banned cause u have way too many links in your signature


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for making fun of someones signature.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



Banned 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## ummkiper (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u have way too many links in your signature

Click to collapse



Banned cus they are useful.

Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u have way too many links in your signature

Click to collapse



Banned because thank u hahah
I cant see his aignature im using tapatalk . 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

ummkiper said:


> Banned cus they are useful.
> 
> Sent from my BumbleV using XDA Premium App.

Click to collapse



banned cause not necessarily


----------



## jmollabi (Jun 29, 2011)

banned because this is a stupud thread to rack up posts..ur all pathetic

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

jmollabi said:


> banned because this is a stupud thread to rack up posts..ur all pathetic
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because you got no sense of human fun ... double banned because you are retarded ...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you got no sense of human fun ... double banned because you are retard ...

Click to collapse



banned cause here is some bad news 








IT CAME BACK!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause here is some bad news
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mother effer

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You mother effer
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



banned for not banning


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause here is some bad news
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



omg omg .. my day gonna be not cool by any chance  

btw i'm looking into your rom now  hopefully i can fix it  ... we neeed some tests  before i send u the whole rom


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> omg omg .. my day gonna be not cool by any chance
> 
> btw i'm looking into your rom now  hopefully i can fix it  ... we neeed some tests  before i send u the whole rom

Click to collapse



banned cause ill test it when i get home tonight or another night most likely when i get home 

banned for not banning


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause ill test it when i get home tonight or another night most likely when i get home
> 
> banned for not banning

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cool first name.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a cool first name.

Click to collapse



banned cause thanks i guess


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a cool first name.

Click to collapse



Banned because a friend just covered Friday, and my ears are not beading 
she's good


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because a friend just covered Friday, and my ears are not beading
> she's good

Click to collapse



banned cause someone actually covered those horrid lyrics


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause someone actually covered those horrid lyrics

Click to collapse



Banned because as a talented musician, all you need is to pour some passion into the lyrics, change the key (setting it higher to make it easy to pour emotions in) and re-arrange the accompanying music (change tempo, rhythm and delay between sections). I've seen it done before, but the lyrics are kinda lame. 

Ask Hus, I once posted a passably good version of "Friday"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because as a talented musician, all you need is to pour some passion into the lyrics, change the key (setting it higher to make it easy to pour emotions in) and re-arrange the accompanying music (change tempo, rhythm and delay between sections). I've seen it done before, but the lyrics are kinda lame.
> 
> Ask Hus, I once posted a passably good version of "Friday"

Click to collapse



banned because i don't remember that


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i don't remember that

Click to collapse



Banned cause you should let my gf have davids g1

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause you should let my gf have davids g1
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned for being cheap and not buying her one


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being cheap and not buying her one

Click to collapse



Banned cause she wont LET me. I offered to pay her etf, buy a droid incredible, and get unlimited minutes but she said noo.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause she wont LET me. I offered to pay her etf, buy a droid incredible, and get unlimited minutes but she said noo.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned because she doesn't want to owe you too much.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because she doesn't want to owe you too much.

Click to collapse



She would owe me nothing but her faithfullness. Banned for doubting.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> She would owe me nothing but her faithfullness. Banned for doubting.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't mean it in an unfaithful way. My ex (bless her) had the same feeling too, even back when we thought about getting married.


----------



## Dark lord me (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't mean it in an unfaithful way. My ex (bless her) had the same feeling too, even back when we thought about getting married.

Click to collapse



Banned because you thought of getting married instead of staying single 

To the person bellow me don't ban me because i have an iPhone please...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

Dark lord me said:


> Banned because you thought of getting married instead of staying single
> 
> To the person bellow me don't ban me because i have an iPhone please...

Click to collapse



Banned because you lack a soul. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you lack a soul.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for having soul.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having soul.

Click to collapse



Banned because my soul is there, it just hides under all my cynical snide hate 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my soul is there, it just hides under all my cynical snide hate
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because haters are gonna hate. And I'm bored.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because haters are gonna hate. And I'm bored.

Click to collapse



Banned for being bored. 

Sent from my HD2


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> Banned for being bored.
> 
> Sent from my HD2

Click to collapse



Banned cause i want your hd2

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 29, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because i haven't banned you in a while and felt like committing a drive-by  banning while waiting on a ROM to dl.

Click to collapse



Banned for driving and banning.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## prindra (Jun 29, 2011)

*Ban the person above you*

I am also new user in this site and don't know the rules too.Hope for the support.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

prindra said:


> I am also new user in this site and don't know the rules too.Hope for the support.

Click to collapse



Fvcking banned. Read the OP, read the rules. Don't make me curse. [Spits]


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fvcking banned. Read the OP, read the rules. Don't make me curse. [Spits]

Click to collapse




Ditto banned
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 29, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Ditto banned
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cuz I feel like doing so on my 400th post. yay

Sent from my all time magical HD2


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned cuz I feel like doing so on my 400th post. yay
> 
> Sent from my all time magical HD2

Click to collapse



Banned for that small milestone. [Looks at own post count]. Yeah, small milestone. 




(Arrogance FTW!)


----------



## natious (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for that small milestone. [Looks at own post count]. Yeah, small milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fvcking banned. Read the OP, read the rules. Don't make me curse. 

swyped from a galaxy far far away


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 29, 2011)

natious said:


> Fvcking banned. Read the OP, read the rules. Don't make me curse.
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away

Click to collapse



Banned do being a copy cat

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned do being a copy cat
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because "i didnt like what u just said"

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because "i didnt like what u just said"
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Banned cuz wat you like don't matter

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cuz wat you like don't matter
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because don't should be doesn't


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cuz wat you like don't matter
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned. Same goes for you......


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Same goes for you......

Click to collapse



Banned for ....


----------



## mprou (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for ....

Click to collapse



...pick a reason cause i ban you


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

mprou said:


> ...pick a reason cause i ban you

Click to collapse



Banned for picking your nose


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

mprou said:


> ...pick a reason cause i ban you

Click to collapse



Banned for asking for reasons


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for asking for reasons

Click to collapse



Banned cause you asked for it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cause you asked for it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because no one asked for it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because no one asked for it

Click to collapse



Banned for saying it


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying it

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to go grocery shopping


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I need to go grocery shopping

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm waiting for the next month to start to do so


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm waiting for the next month to start to do so

Click to collapse



Banned because this Friday I'm going vacations!! 
Double ban because there is a street fight downtown: police vs civilians 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because this Friday I'm going vacations!!
> Double ban because there is a street fight downtown: police vs civilians
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because we call that a riot usually lol


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because we call that a riot usually lol

Click to collapse



Banned because its more like a war

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because its more like a war
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for not going into stores and taking everything you want  You know you want to.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not going into stores and taking everything you want  You know you want to.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because now they don't do that they did it only in 2008 when a boy was killed while protesting. Double banned because its wrong!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because now they don't do that they did it only in 2008 when a boy was killed while protesting. Double banned because its wrong!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned because i couldn't understand


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i couldn't understand

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to understand

sent from my ginger bAMF tbolt follow me @mallen462  s-off ! looking for Google+ invite please pm me


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not being able to understand
> 
> sent from my ginger bAMF tbolt follow me @mallen462  s-off ! looking for Google+ invite please pm me

Click to collapse



banned because of this "sent from my ginger bAMF tbolt follow me @mallen462  s-off ! looking for Google+ invite please pm me"


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because of this "sent from my ginger bAMF tbolt follow me @mallen462  s-off ! looking for Google+ invite please pm me"

Click to collapse



 ...............Banhammerbanned........

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because of this "sent from my ginger bAMF tbolt follow me @mallen462  s-off ! looking for Google+ invite please pm me"

Click to collapse



Banned because I have an invite, I'm just not going to send it  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have an invite, I'm just not going to send it
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because it should be switch and not twitch


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ...............Banhammerbanned........
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned because you are not suppose to post a picture here


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because it should be switch and not twitch

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm fine with what it is now 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you are not suppose to post a picture here

Click to collapse



banned cause i finally got my new rom to how i like it, now where do i put that file u sent me?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i finally got my new rom to how i like it, now where do i put that file u sent me?

Click to collapse



Delete the android.policy.apk from your rom zip , system/framework and then replace it with the file i send u and pm me pls try it now before my gf woke up huhuhu
I'lp be busy after that huhuhu
Banned cuz i told u already in pm what to do

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## coversnail (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> I'lp be busy after that huhuhu
> 
> l

Click to collapse



Banned for using 'huhuhu' when it's clearly supossed to be 'hahaha'


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

coversnail said:


> Banned for using 'huhuhu' when it's clearly supossed to be 'hahaha'

Click to collapse



Huhuhu it base on evil laugh 
Banned cuz you cant understand the smiles . Douple banned because i bet you dont knw how to smile in different cases  lol

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Delete the android.policy.apk from your rom zip , system/framework and then replace it with the file i send u and pm me pls try it now before my gf woke up huhuhu
> I'lp be busy after that huhuhu
> Banned cuz i told u already in pm what to do
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned cause pm sent...


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause pm sent...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz reply sent lol

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned cuz reply sent lol
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned for reply and question sent and im confused


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for reply and question sent and im confused

Click to collapse



Banned cuz , u said u got only.one problem with it ,that.it cant apply the reboot function . So i tried something , now i want you to check whether the reboot fubction works or not yet 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned cuz , u said u got only.one problem with it ,that.it cant apply the reboot function . So i tried something , now i want you to check whether the reboot fubction works or not yet
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned cause it shouldnt be something i have to change in the rom, but something to change in the emerald green theme. Like the other theme i sent u has it compatible...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it shouldnt be something i have to change in the rom, but something to change in the emerald green theme. Like the other theme i sent u has it compatible...

Click to collapse



Banned because this a banning thread, not development/theming thread...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because this a banning thread, not development/theming thread...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause im trying to be off-topic so im not on topic in the off topic forum


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im trying to be off-topic so im not on topic in the off topic forum

Click to collapse



banned because you mentioned TOPIC many times in one sentence


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you mentioned TOPIC many times in one sentence

Click to collapse



banned cause i thought u had to go


----------



## mark manning (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i thought u had to go

Click to collapse



Banned because Mark Manning rules, not David 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because Mark Manning rules, not David
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



banned cause i want to change my username as its very old


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i thought u had to go

Click to collapse



banned because my gf still sleepy  .. i'm waiting her to wake up then i'll sleep huhuhuhuhu this is an evil acting right


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because my gf still sleepy  .. i'm waiting her to wake up then i'll sleep huhuhuhuhu this is an evil acting right

Click to collapse



banned
HAHAHA

LOL

U should be playing video games and what not why you can i have 2 and half hours at my house after i work b4 my gf gets home to have my time


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned
> HAHAHA
> 
> LOL
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because i didn't understand anything except " i have 2 and half hours at my house after i work b4 my gf gets home to have my time" the others are 

lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i didn't understand anything except " i have 2 and half hours at my house after i work b4 my gf gets home to have my time" the others are
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



banned cause i was saying is take advantage of fun things while she is sleeping or working, like playing video games, cause as soon as she gets up, she will be nagging you..

at least my gf nags me and wants to watch her girly shows and i want to play xbox


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i was saying is take advantage of fun things while she is sleeping or working, like playing video games, cause as soon as she gets up, she will be nagging you..
> 
> at least my gf nags me and wants to watch her girly shows and i want to play xbox

Click to collapse



lol  now i got it ... 

banned because i don't like this  so i'm going to sleep , after she woke up probably will go to her home alone  no ride i'll give  huhuhu
Edit: bubye she wokeup huhuhuhu
Good nights xxxda


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> lol  now i got it ...
> 
> banned because i don't like this  so i'm going to sleep , after she woke up probably will go to her home alone  no ride i'll give  huhuhu
> Edit: bubye she wokeup huhuhuhu
> Good nights xxxda

Click to collapse



banned for using huhuntu


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for using huhuntu

Click to collapse



banned for putting a "T" in "huhuhuhu"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for putting a "T" in "huhuhuhu"

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing the n
double banned because i made it sound like ubuntu


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not seeing the n
> double banned because i made it sound like ubuntu

Click to collapse



banned cause DAMMIT!!!

banned cause this is 4000 post for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause DAMMIT!!!
> 
> banned cause this is 4000 post for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because i have more than your double


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i have more than your double

Click to collapse



banned for trolling and spamming so much 

banned cause u been here far less time then me and u have double my post


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for trolling and spamming so much
> 
> banned cause u been here far less time then me and u have double my post

Click to collapse



u Banned bro?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> u Banned bro?

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz, it is much appreciated, and I will not be paying you for your services today...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the lulz, it is much appreciated, and I will not be paying you for your services today...

Click to collapse



Banned because I want my money!!


----------



## yamensaleh (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I want my money!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being mad

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

yamensaleh said:


> Banned for being mad
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



محظور لأنك تستطيع أن تقرأ هذا بدون استخدام مترجم غووغل


----------



## yamensaleh (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> محظور لأنك تستطيع أن تقرأ هذا بدون استخدام مترجم غووغل

Click to collapse



محظور لأنني استطيع قرائتها

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

yamensaleh said:


> محظور لأنني استطيع قرائتها
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned because we don't speak anything without an English translation, Husam you nub you should know that...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because we don't speak anything without an English translation, Husam you nub you should know that...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because sorry
it said banned because you can read it without using google translator
and he answered banned because i can read it


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sorry
> it said banned because you can read it without using google translator
> and he answered banned because i can read it

Click to collapse



Banned for apologizing, it's okay bro  Just translate for us after he replies haha Be sneaky about that shtuff. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for apologizing, it's okay bro  Just translate for us after he replies haha Be sneaky about that shtuff.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because MTM writes in spanish and doesnt provide translation


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because MTM writes in spanish and doesnt provide translation

Click to collapse



Banned because he is a mod, you should know by now they believe they are above the law....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he is a mod, you should know by now they believe they are above the law....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because if everyone is above the law, no one is above lawyers, and I, for one, will never stand for that. 


Besides, that chick from legal is cute and I want her under me, if you know what I mean


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because if everyone is above the law, no one is above lawyers, and I, for one, will never stand for that.
> 
> 
> Besides, that chick from legal is cute and I want her under me, if you know what I mean

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking the truth..I'm above the law

sent from my ginger bAMF tbolt follow me @mallen462  s-off ! Google+u = dead Facebook


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 30, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for speaking the truth..I'm above the law
> 
> sent from my ginger bAMF tbolt follow me @mallen462  s-off ! Google+u = dead Facebook

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you're Al Capone.




Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for thinking you're Al Capone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Al Capone was outed by his accountant. And I'm an accountant. Peace out, bro.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Al Capone was outed by his accountant. And I'm an accountant. Peace out, bro.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving up al capone.  He will find you!

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned because he's dead. Unless, of course, he became a zombie, but we're working on that.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he's dead. Unless, of course, he became a zombie, but we're working on that.

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's what you're supposed to think.  Al Capone
is alive and well in Sandusky, OH
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cause that's what you're supposed to think.  Al Capone
> is alive and well in Sandusky, OH
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he's surely alive and kicking at the age of 112. 

Fact.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he's surely alive and kicking at the age of 112.
> 
> Fact.

Click to collapse



Banned cause exactly.  The good die young!

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cause exactly.  The good die young!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because, no. The good die old. It's the infamously bad people who died young.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because, no. The good die old. It's the infamously bad people who died young.

Click to collapse



Banned for making a decent,meaningful post.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for making a decent,meaningful post.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a decent, meaningful person.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm a decent, meaningful person.

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah right 
double banned for not seeing my in bloom cover that i messed


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yeah right
> double banned for not seeing my in bloom cover that i messed

Click to collapse



Banned because you messed it up .. pfff


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you messed it up .. pfff

Click to collapse



Banned because I was sick of retrying


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was sick of retrying

Click to collapse



Banned for giving up!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned because you should never give up. Re-take until you get it right.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you should never give up. Re-take until you get it right.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am sooo tired after working 10 hours today


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned because in Malaysia, 50-60 hour work weeks are the norm. And me being on the internet is a major reason for that.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I am sooo tired after working 10 hours today

Click to collapse



Banned because I have school in one hour


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have school in one hour

Click to collapse



Banned because that suuuucks.  DId yyou sleep at all today?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because that suuuucks.  DId yyou sleep at all today?

Click to collapse



no i woke up at 5pm , no sleep at all

banned because we are being betrayed by one of our favorite members (alan), he's ordering a black berry


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no i woke up at 5pm , no sleep at all
> 
> banned because we are being betrayed by one of our favorite members (alan), he's ordering a black berry

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sure he'll still be here asking for relationship help haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned because I think he did. He was out for hours.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I think he did. He was out for hours.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm late and now, I'm sitting in the cafeteria drinking mocachino and using the internet instead of being in class


----------



## rickyc19 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm late and now, I'm sitting in the cafeteria drinking mocachino and using the internet instead of being in class

Click to collapse



Banned for being late and then mad even though it was your fault for taking the time to go to the cafeteria and using your phone instead of studying

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

rickyc19 said:


> Banned for being late and then mad even though it was your fault for taking the time to go to the cafeteria and using your phone instead of studying
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I am there because I can't go in late, it's computer *ETHICS* for god's sake
I'm here and using my netbook because I was late before and the prof troll'd me


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I am there because I can't go in late, it's computer *ETHICS* for god's sake
> I'm here and using my netbook because I was late before and the prof troll'd me

Click to collapse



Banned for being toll'd..you can sneak in just ask someone to distract the professor long enough I've done it before it works LOL 

sent from my ginger bAMF tbolt follow me @mallen462  s-off ! Google+u = dead Facebook


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned because... I am bored.


----------



## nizam1205 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ban or be Banned??


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

nizam1205 said:


> Ban or be Banned??

Click to collapse



That is not the question.

Because, you see, all of rooting is on XDA,
And all the men and women merely posters. 
Some have their 10 posts, some their thanks.
But in the end, anyone here is banned.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That is not the question.
> 
> Because, you see, all of rooting is on XDA,
> And all the men and women merely posters.
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being explainer


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned for being explainer

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned for not eating! 

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm hungry

Click to collapse



banned because you always hungry and this pathetic excuse for haven nothing to ban the person above you


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

dayton1202 said:


> Banned for not eating!
> 
> Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I just did


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned for not telling what you ate.

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

dayton1202 said:


> Banned for not telling what you ate.
> 
> Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being interested in my private life


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being interested in my private life

Click to collapse



banned because i think u didn't saw my previous Ban


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i think u didn't saw my previous Ban

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a previous ban.

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

dayton1202 said:


> Banned for posting a previous ban.
> 
> Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you always in the bad time\place


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you always in the bad time\place

Click to collapse



Banned because I did, but the rulz are to ban the person above me


----------



## HerrKuk (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I did, but the rulz are to ban the person above me

Click to collapse



Banned for writing rulz

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

HerrKuk said:


> Banned for writing rulz
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus 2x using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because sweden is my favorite track in Colin McCrae rally 04


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

HerrKuk said:


> Banned for writing rulz
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus 2x using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you repeated his word  *Gotcha* lol


----------



## dizgustipated (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you repeated his word  *Gotcha* lol

Click to collapse




Banned because my roomates cat chewed my tabs cord and caused a perm brick while updating bootloaders.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

dizgustipated said:


> Banned because my roomates cat chewed my tabs cord and caused a perm brick while updating bootloaders.

Click to collapse



banned because you may check my sticky thread  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1133590 about unbrick your tab


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you may check my sticky thread  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1133590 about unbrick your tab

Click to collapse



Banned because it only works on this galaxy

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because it only works on this galaxy
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned because i want him to know whether its soft bricked or hard bricked 
or even Coma Brick


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i want him to know whether its soft bricked or hard bricked
> or even Coma Brick

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to get out of the Samsung galaxy and land on the Milky Way

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you need to get out of the Samsung galaxy and land on the Milky Way
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse




banned because i'm Galaxier   

can you introduce for me WTH is Milky way


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i'm Galaxier
> 
> can you introduce for me WTH is Milky way

Click to collapse



Emmm... Banned because you don't know on which galaxy our solar system is?? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Emmm... Banned because you don't know on which galaxy our solar system is??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because you arent clear with me

Im not getting u forgive my misunderstand lol

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because you arent clear with me
> 
> Im not getting u forgive my misunderstand lol
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Banned because you should just Google search "Milky Way"

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should just Google search "Milky Way"
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I just did something a girl should do, cleaned the bathroom and vacuumed the carpet


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just did something a girl should do, cleaned the bathroom and vacuumed the carpet

Click to collapse



Banned because now you should go and cook! 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because now you should go and cook!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd rather make myself a sandwich


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'd rather make myself a sandwich

Click to collapse




Banned because I'm going on a summer trip! 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I'm going on a summer trip!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for making me jelly, double banned because I could win a car on 6/7/2011, so pray for me 
wait the last time I asked xda for wishing me luck I failed a subject


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me jelly, double banned because I could win a car on 6/7/2011, so pray for me
> wait the last time I asked xda for wishing me luck I failed a subject

Click to collapse



Banned for good luck ps. The last time I did it, I failed too...
Double banned because ban luck is always good! Enjoy your new car  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for good luck ps. The last time I did it, I failed too...
> Double banned because ban luck is always good! Enjoy your new car
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for wishing him good luck.. JK.  Good luck Husam


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for wishing him good luck.. JK.  Good luck Husam

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have a license xD


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't have a license xD

Click to collapse



 Banned for not having your license....

sent from my ginger bAMF tbolt follow me @mallen462  s-off ! Google+u = dead Facebook


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not having your license....
> 
> sent from my ginger bAMF tbolt follow me @mallen462  s-off ! Google+u = dead Facebook

Click to collapse



banned because it doesn't matter


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because it doesn't matter

Click to collapse



banned cause still no update on my theme 

also banned cause i really dont feel like trying to flash a theme as my rom is the way i like it..

maybe ill just wait longer ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause still no update on my theme
> 
> also banned cause i really dont feel like trying to flash a theme as my rom is the way i like it..
> 
> maybe ill just wait longer ....

Click to collapse



Banned because again, you and email


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because again, you and email

Click to collapse



banned cause stop emailing her when i get on


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause stop emailing her when i get on

Click to collapse



Banned because she'll not send emails until July 11


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because she'll not send emails until July 11

Click to collapse



banned cause how many email you sending her at a time? 

when she get back will she have spamfuls??


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause how many email you sending her at a time?
> 
> when she get back will she have spamfuls??

Click to collapse



no, she writes once a day, I reply once a day 

Banned because she's going to Italy, and the only place I'll be in is xda


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, she writes once a day, I reply once a day
> 
> Banned because she's going to Italy, and the only place I'll be in is xda

Click to collapse



banned cause u will also be in Jordon


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned for misspelling Jord*a*n


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because it doesn't matter

Click to collapse



banned cause PM sent...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause PM sent...

Click to collapse



Banned for always talking about secret PMs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for always talking about secret PMs

Click to collapse



banned cause its better then talking about theme issues in the ban thread


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned because of posting at 20:53. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned because of posting at 20:53.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you are using BIG BIG WORDS in your status , that force me to look at it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you are using BIG BIG WORDS in your status , that force me to look at it

Click to collapse



Banned for making me look at them


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you are using BIG BIG WORDS in your status , that force me to look at it

Click to collapse




banned cause if i had more time to play around with files in themes i would...


----------



## mark manning (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause if i had more time to play around with files in themes i would...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm so sick of themers posting roms like they are a ****ing dev or something. Its sad and pathetic.


P.s. what a great place to vent 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## alexpowermetal (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause if i had more time to play around with files in themes i would...

Click to collapse



Ban you by the power given me in OP


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause if i had more time to play around with files in themes i would...

Click to collapse



banned because i asked you to make a list by what you want to add


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i asked you to make a list by what you want to add

Click to collapse



banned cause im unsure, of what i need.., im working on it...


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im unsure, of what i need.., im working on it...

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because

Click to collapse



banned cause i found the file i need to put, but where are the images for the power off menu???


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i found the file i need to put, but where are the images for the power off menu???

Click to collapse



Banned
U found them in framework-res
Under the ic_jog or above i dont remember now lol

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned
> U found them in framework-res
> Under the ic_jog or above i dont remember now lol
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking about this in irc chat or in the correct section, this is the off topic goddamit


----------



## mark manning (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not talking about this in irc chat or in the correct section, this is the off topic goddamit

Click to collapse



Banned for using the lords name in vain 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not talking about this in irc chat or in the correct section, this is the off topic goddamit

Click to collapse



banned cause i can discuss what ever i want as long as i put banned in front of it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i can discuss what ever i want as long as i put banned in front of it

Click to collapse



banned because you are double banned because you are tripe banned because you are quadruple banned and the list goes on to the infinity


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you are double banned because you are tripe banned because you are quadruple banned and the list goes on to the infinity

Click to collapse



banned cause that was a really lame ban


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that was a really lame ban

Click to collapse



Banned because it's an infinite ban


----------



## mark manning (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's an infinite ban

Click to collapse



Banned because who can compete with that 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because who can compete with that
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



banned cause this thread can, as it never ends.


----------



## dipaolnv (Jun 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for thinking YOU could give ANYONE a false sense of security... Jk..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned.... because I felt like it!  And for not sticking to your guns 


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

dipaolnv said:


> Banned.... because I felt like it!  And for not sticking to your guns
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



long time no see banned because


----------



## alexpowermetal (Jun 30, 2011)

> long time no see banned because

Click to collapse



Banned .... because I have no idea why you guys are banning each other.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

alexpowermetal said:


> Banned .... because I have no idea what you guys are talking about

Click to collapse



Banned because emo is better than metal


----------



## boxcar8028 (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because emo is better than metal

Click to collapse



banned cuz disco rules


----------



## mark manning (Jun 30, 2011)

boxcar8028 said:


> banned cuz disco rules

Click to collapse



Banned because Techno is the new disco 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because Techno is the new disco
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned because i hate emo, i was only trolling!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for misspelling Jord*a*n

Click to collapse



Banned. Who's to say jordon. Is wrong. I've seen it several ways

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned. Who's to say jordon. Is wrong. I've seen it several ways
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause i appreciate your support of my spelling of jordon


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i appreciate your support of my spelling of jordon

Click to collapse



banned because you should click and see my update for my theme , i'm going to turn it into 3D , btw i didn't sleep yet so yeah sh$t me :mad

go check it 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14376486#post14376486


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you should click and see my update for my theme , i'm going to turn it into 3D , btw i didn't sleep yet so yeah sh$t me :mad
> 
> go check it
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14376486#post14376486

Click to collapse



banned cause u should be digging in my themes and making the green one compatible 

double banned cause i think i might of figured out what i needed to put in the green one, however still unsure


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you should click and see my update for my theme , i'm going to turn it into 3D , btw i didn't sleep yet so yeah sh$t me :mad
> 
> go check it
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14376486#post14376486

Click to collapse



Banned because good job


----------



## alexpowermetal (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because good job

Click to collapse



Banned cos I like it too


----------



## k0sh (Jul 1, 2011)

alexpowermetal said:


> Banned cos I like it too

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Banned because good job

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u should be digging in my themes and making the green one compatible
> 
> double banned cause i think i might of figured out what i needed to put in the green one, however still unsure

Click to collapse



you all banned because you like my theme

thanks btw 
i'm the boss banned 3 in one role


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

k0sh said:


> you all banned because you like my theme
> 
> thanks btw
> i'm the boss banned 3 in one role

Click to collapse



banned for thinking u boss


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for thinking u boss

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about digging history

double banned because you dont know what this is


----------



## k0sh (Jul 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned. Who's to say jordon. Is wrong. I've seen it several ways
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i appreciate your support of my spelling of jordon

Click to collapse



both are banned because its not basket ball  :jordon: WTF


----------



## k0sh (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking about digging history
> 
> double banned because you dont know what this is

Click to collapse



banned because i don't know also


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking about digging history
> 
> double banned because you dont know what this is

Click to collapse



banned cause i do and told u in the friday thread


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i do and told u in the friday thread

Click to collapse



Banned because ... she's my crush

double banned because she's not! see I lied


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because ... she's my crush
> 
> double banned because she's not! see I lied

Click to collapse



banned cause u mixed up lies and the truth, meaning you like that vid


----------



## prophour (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u mixed up lies and the truth, meaning you like that vid

Click to collapse



Banned for using facebook instead of google plus.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

prophour said:


> Banned for using facebook instead of google plus.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause i hardly use facebook and dont feel like setting up another social network


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

prophour said:


> Banned for using facebook instead of google plus.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because facebook is more trustworthy than google


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because facebook is more trustworthy than google

Click to collapse



banned cause that is lie


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that is lie

Click to collapse



Banned because google wants to haz your DNA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because google wants to haz your DNA

Click to collapse



banned cause im sure in the future, thats how we clear security clearences and open doors and what not


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im sure in the future, thats how we clear security clearences and open doors and what not

Click to collapse



Banned because they will offer fake cakes


----------



## alexpowermetal (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned because speaking of "fake cake" reminds me of "fake cake" in Portal I (game). Very good game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

alexpowermetal said:


> Banned because speaking of "fake cake" reminds me of "fake cake" in Portal I (game). Very good game.

Click to collapse



Banned for being reminded of things...


----------



## k0sh (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being reminded of things...

Click to collapse



banned because i didn't sleep and going for class now  this is really sucks :'(


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i didn't sleep and going for class now  this is really sucks :'(

Click to collapse



banned for insomnia


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for insomnia

Click to collapse



talking about insomnia, goodnight ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> talking about insomnia, goodnight ban

Click to collapse



goodnight, dont be dreaming of rebecca black or lemon party's ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> goodnight, dont be dreaming of rebecca black or lemon party's ban

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning abominations. You shall be sent to hell for that.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for mentioning abominations. You shall be sent to hell for that.

Click to collapse



Banned. You shall be sent to an Apple store. Personally, I think THAT'S WAY WORSE!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. You shall be sent to an Apple store. Personally, I think THAT'S WAY WORSE!

Click to collapse



Banned because I beg mercy. Don't send me to that over-priced, clean, plastic-glass-aluminium store where good Androids go to die. Please?


----------



## Etrick (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I beg mercy. Don't send me to that over-priced, clean, plastic-glass-aluminium store where good Androids go to die. Please?

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot this thread was here and you got this one begging for mercy...

{etrickery}


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Etrick said:


> Banned because I forgot this thread was here and you got this one begging for mercy...
> 
> {etrickery}

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting. BTW, 69 thanks. AWESOME!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for forgetting. BTW, 69 thanks. AWESOME!

Click to collapse



Still banned.
Still being sent to THE APPLE STORE™


----------



## Etrick (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for prescribing fruit

{etrickery}


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

Etrick said:


> Banned for prescribing fruit
> 
> {etrickery}

Click to collapse



Banned. I'm not prescribing it I'm using it as PUNISHMENT! BIG DIFFERENCE!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I'm not prescribing it I'm using it as PUNISHMENT! BIG DIFFERENCE!

Click to collapse



Banned for punishing................


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for punishing................

Click to collapse



Banned for loving punishment.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for loving punishment.

Click to collapse



Banned.  Have A brick (fly at your head...  : p )


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for recycling that brick.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for recycling that brick.

Click to collapse



Banned because it looks like someone peed on that brick! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it looks like someone peed on that brick!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about pee.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for thinking about pee.

Click to collapse



Banning because I'm dropping a duece! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banning because I'm dropping a duece!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm drinking water. Strangely inappropriate.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm drinking water. Strangely inappropriate.

Click to collapse



Banned for drinking water. Silly boy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for drinking water. Silly boy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned. Drink beer! It's made from grains ( barley & hops) so its natures drink!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Drink beer! It's made from grains ( barley & hops) so its natures drink!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm at work...


----------



## k0sh (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because it looks like someone peed on that brick!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because i blame you that my car battery died and i miss the classes 
double ban because i bought new battery


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i blame you that my car battery died and i miss the classes
> double ban because i bought new battery

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to be more careful. I used to be like that, until bleeding money taught me better.

Perhaps you should check your car's wiring, too, while you're at it.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need to be more careful. I used to be like that, until bleeding money taught me better.
> 
> Perhaps you should check your car's wiring, too, while you're at it.

Click to collapse



banned because malayu cars are sucks sorry to say that , i love malaysia but your cars are sucks  . i got Proton Savvy manual .. and its so greedy  

last time i installed HDMI lights and some goodies  ... 











but i love it  

the way to cyber jaya 170km and damit the car wont give more  i even record it video lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because malayu cars are sucks sorry to say that , i love malaysia but your cars are sucks  . i got Proton Savvy manual .. and its so greedy
> 
> last time i installed HDMI lights and some goodies  ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Proton sucks a lot. Should have gone with Perodua MyVi.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Proton sucks a lot. Should have gone with Perodua MyVi.

Click to collapse



banned because Myvi for girls  

and COME ONNNN why the heck cars are expensive here ... ? ?  ?? ? ? 

tax 300% ommmmmmmmmmg


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for being a nub. MyVi is a good urban car. And blame the government (and Proton) for the taxes.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a nub. MyVi is a good urban car. And blame the government (and Proton) for the taxes.

Click to collapse




banned because tell me wth is going on with 9july ? ? ? everybody talking about this and asked me to stay at home at this day 
myvi for girls trust me  its like box  lol .... my father wont me buy savvy  i just buy it because cheap and save the petrol , my father want me to take car 16cc  i toke savvy and kept the extra money for me  lol


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because tell me wth is going on with 9july ? ? ? everybody talking about this and asked me to stay at home at this day
> myvi for girls trust me  its like box  lol .... my father wont me buy savvy  i just buy it because cheap and save the petrol , my father want me to take car 16cc  i toke savvy and kept the extra money for me  lol

Click to collapse



Banned for writing too much


----------



## Pluto (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for having such poor grammar. "In xda-developers site" this website isn't an ancient tourist place, man!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Banned for having such poor grammar. "In xda-developers site" this website isn't an ancient tourist place, man!

Click to collapse



banned for being ancient


----------



## Pluto (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for being an Illuminati. >.>


----------



## cccy (Jul 1, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Banned for being an Illuminati. >.>

Click to collapse



The classic banned for banning WHEN YOU AREN"T A MOD!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Banned for being an Illuminati. >.>

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing too much
double banned because it's only a freakin rom!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for using an exclamation mark, you mad ?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Banned for using an exclamation mark, you mad ?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fail troll


----------



## Pluto (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for getting mad over a joke thread online. >.>


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Banned for getting mad over a joke thread online. >.>

Click to collapse



banned because im not mad


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im not mad

Click to collapse



Banned for not being mad. What's wrong with you?I expect an all caps flame rage from you next time. 

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not being mad. What's wrong with you?I expect an all caps flame rage from you next time.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



BANNED BECAUSE I SAID I'M NOT MAD!!


----------



## mprou (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I SAID I'M NOT MAD!!

Click to collapse



banned cause you're a barking *****!


----------



## cccy (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I SAID I'M NOT MAD!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I presume you are mad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

cccy said:


> Banned because I presume you are mad

Click to collapse



banned cause he still sour about liking lemon partys and rebecca black


----------



## cccy (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause he still sour about liking lemon partys and rebecca black

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate parties and pop songs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

cccy said:


> Banned because I hate parties and pop songs

Click to collapse



banned cause u hate all parties??


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u hate all parties??

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking too much about things


----------



## mprou (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking too much about things

Click to collapse



banned for being angry all the time! go get drunk and come back after


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned for being angry all the time! go get drunk and come back after

Click to collapse



banned cause he is too young to drink


----------



## cccy (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u hate all parties??

Click to collapse



Banned because you are different from me


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

cccy said:


> Banned because you are different from me

Click to collapse



Banned for being one of the few who lies in the dumbest 10% in the IQ bell curve


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being one of the few who lies in the dumbest 10% in the IQ bell curve

Click to collapse



Banned for being very mean today...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being very mean today...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm only sad today 
and always hungry, but no appetite


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm only sad today
> and always hungry, but no appetite

Click to collapse



Banned because you could easily rob a cafe and get some nice food. 

Double banned because, why you so sad? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you could easily rob a cafe and get some nice food.
> 
> Double banned because, why you so sad?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause that could land him in jail and get in trouble with the PIGS!!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that could land him in jail and get in trouble with the PIGS!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because the PIGS, aren't in Jordan. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the PIGS, aren't in Jordan.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because why?
and what is PIGS?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because why?
> and what is PIGS?

Click to collapse



banned cause
PIGS=Police

cause they are fat donut eating Assh*les


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause
> PIGS=Police
> 
> cause they are fat donut eating Assh*les

Click to collapse



Banned because as soon as they know I'm from Israel, they worship me.
It's how things go here for some reason, cops start asking us questions, my brother give them some sort of I.D that has hebrew written on it, and they start shaking and say you may go


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because as soon as they know I'm from Israel, they worship me.
> It's how things go here for some reason, cops start asking us questions, my brother give them some sort of I.D that has hebrew written on it, and they start shaking and say you may go

Click to collapse



banned cause thats cool


----------



## ILMF (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause thats cool

Click to collapse



Banned for sucking up.

Courtesy of my rooted Bolt


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for sucking up.
> 
> Courtesy of my rooted Bolt

Click to collapse



banned cause im not sucking up


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im not sucking up

Click to collapse



Banned because MILF is here


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because MILF is here

Click to collapse



Banned. NOW I'm HERE! U MAD BRO?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. NOW I'm HERE! U MAD BRO?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



banned cause eww  

banned cause u dont have kids 

right?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause eww
> 
> banned cause u dont have kids
> 
> right?

Click to collapse



Banned for having a perverted thinking 
she said that she was here, not being a .... xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a perverted thinking
> she said that she was here, not being a .... xD

Click to collapse



banned cause she quoted the above and said now im here after you said milf is here


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause she quoted the above and said now im here after you said milf is here

Click to collapse



banned because I know, it's funny but I'm pretty sure that that isn't what she meant xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I know, it's funny but I'm pretty sure that that isn't what she meant xD

Click to collapse



banned cause im sure it wasn't

but still ewwww


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im sure it wasn't
> 
> but still ewwww

Click to collapse



Banned because I sense the brick is near


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause she quoted the above and said now im here after you said milf is here

Click to collapse



Banned. Cuz it didn't have anything to do with the quote. If you read something into that cuz you're perverted then you are Double Banned

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I sense the brick is near

Click to collapse



Banned. You are correct. The brick will be making an appearance very soon

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Cuz it didn't have anything to do with the quote. If you read something into that cuz you're perverted then you are Double Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause i was just making a funny


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i was just making a funny

Click to collapse



Banned for vomiting all over xda


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for vomiting all over xda

Click to collapse



Banned. Need a mop?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for vomiting all over xda

Click to collapse



banned cause no vomit from me


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause no vomit from me

Click to collapse



Banned because you said you were making a funny 

@bd, no thanks


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you said you were making a funny
> 
> @bd, no thanks

Click to collapse



banned cause funny does not mean vomit


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause funny does not mean vomit

Click to collapse



Banned. Sometimes it does. Problem?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for having a HTC mobilephone. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Sometimes it does. Problem?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because nope


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for having a HTC mobilephone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned. I have TWO HTC phones AND A SAMSUCK built Nexus S. What's ur point?
@Husam... I may be seeing a quickly approaching BRICK in your future... Also you too are banned as well.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I have TWO HTC phones AND A SAMSUCK built Nexus S. What's ur point?
> @Husam... I may be seeing a quickly approaching BRICK in your future... Also you too are banned as well.

Click to collapse



Banned for writing a fortune cookie


----------



## k0sh (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I have TWO HTC phones AND A SAMSUCK built Nexus S. What's ur point?
> @Husam... I may be seeing a quickly approaching BRICK in your future... Also you too are banned as well.

Click to collapse



banned because you have 3 phone  i mean what you use them for ? ?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you have 3 phone  i mean what you use them for ? ?

Click to collapse



Banned. What's wrong with three phones. I use them all....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you have 3 phone  i mean what you use them for ? ?

Click to collapse



banned cause im still waiting for the damn themer to make the mods compatible  then u can just edit the pulldown for me.


----------



## Jurian87 (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned cuz u got 2 many posts


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

Jurian87 said:


> Banned cuz u got 2 many posts

Click to collapse



banned for not having enough posts...


----------



## Jurian87 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not having enough posts...

Click to collapse



Banned for talking the truth


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jurian87 said:


> Banned for talking the truth

Click to collapse



Banned because he doesn't talk the truth, he speaks it! Learn correct grammatical structures.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## k0sh (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im still waiting for the damn themer to make the mods compatible  then u can just edit the pulldown for me.

Click to collapse



banned because LOL . you are going to wait forever


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because he doesn't talk the truth, he speaks it! Learn correct grammatical structures.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for correcting grammar


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because LOL . you are going to wait forever

Click to collapse



banned cause i know


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i know

Click to collapse



Banned for not being ignorant


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for posting in this thread.



Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I have TWO HTC phones AND A SAMSUCK built Nexus S. What's ur point?
> @Husam... I may be seeing a quickly approaching BRICK in your future... Also you too are banned as well.

Click to collapse



I have 'only' two phones (Galaxy S & Wave) but only use my SGS. 

HTC = holy terrible crap  

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## gplock (Jul 1, 2011)

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> HTC = holy terrible crap

Click to collapse



banned cause i agree with this


----------



## gplock (Jul 1, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

gplock said:


> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for Failing at Quoting


----------



## gplock (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for banning him before me and the two girly "'s


davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i agree with this

Click to collapse





Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for Failing at Quoting

Click to collapse



Banned. It happens to the best of us. Damnxdaquotebuttoncausingproblems....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## dXOntologyXb (Jul 1, 2011)

Banned for using an old internet meme in your sig......xzibit still cool thought.


----------



## ILMF (Jul 1, 2011)

dXOntologyXb said:


> Banned for using an old internet meme in your sig......xzibit still cool thought.

Click to collapse



Banned for having thoughts about xzibit

Courtesy of my rooted Bolt


----------



## k0sh (Jul 1, 2011)

dXOntologyXb said:


> Banned for using an old internet meme in your sig......xzibit still cool thought.

Click to collapse



banned because you use Capital Words at the middle of your name 

mine is (zero) so ban me for it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you use Capital Words at the middle of your name
> 
> mine is (zero) so ban me for it

Click to collapse



ban for asking to ban u over your 0


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban for asking to ban u over your 0

Click to collapse



Banned for 0s, 1s and Rule 43


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for 0s, 1s and Rule 43

Click to collapse



banned because this stupid thread with long lines make me angry 
[Xda friends help me shut her up]
but he has sexy hot chick though


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because this stupid thread with long lines make me angry
> [Xda friends help me shut her up]
> but he has sexy hot chick though

Click to collapse



banned because wtf are you talking about


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because wtf are you talking about
> 
> double banned because im jelly

Click to collapse




banned because of this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1150413 

double banned because you ain't jelly


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because wtf are you talking about

Click to collapse



Banned because you're jelly haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

banned because i will disappear now, it was nice knowing you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because of this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1150413
> 
> double banned because you ain't jelly

Click to collapse



banned cause my girl is hotter then her


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause my girl is hotter then her

Click to collapse



banned because HUH! she got nice B00Bs Though  , and she is really a CHICK  ... lols


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because HUH! she got nice B00Bs Though  , and she is really a CHICK  ... lols

Click to collapse



Banned cause yes she is a chick and is very pretty   



EDIT: Double banned cause ill be back tuesday, weekend time!!!


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause yes she is a chick and is very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Double banned cause ill be back tuesday, weekend time!!!

Click to collapse



banned because do i need also to show my gf picture  ..

Double banned because i'm going to watch Argentina Match ;D


----------



## gplock (Jul 2, 2011)

^ Banned for wearing sunglasses inside 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

gplock said:


> ^ Banned for wearing sunglasses inside
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because you clever  and also got a dam hot sexy girl  

double banned i was wearing it because i was going to camp  ... and i didn't sleep at that day , so i just screwed the guys day and slept there


----------



## gplock (Jul 2, 2011)

Triple banned for coming up with more excuses they my gf! Blah blah blah

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2011)

gplock said:


> ^ Banned for wearing sunglasses inside
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause he must be drunk cause drunk people and tools wear sunglasses in side

And yes k0sh post pic


Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause he must be drunk cause drunk people and tools wear sunglasses in side
> 
> And yes k0sh post pic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because here is the picture , fast cuz i'll delete it


----------



## gplock (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned u probably had to buy that pretty face all them shoes. 
 :0) thanks for the laughs. And the clicks. Every1 b safe this holiday. 
Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because here is the picture , fast cuz i'll delete it

Click to collapse



banned cause i deleted mine too 

banned cause this is official goodbye til tuesday 

BYE all


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

gplock said:


> Banned u probably had to buy that pretty face all them shoes.
> :0) thanks for the laughs. And the clicks. Every1 b safe this holiday.
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because this is her home ain't mine  i buy shoes for a girl you gotta be kidding me !!!!!! i didn't buy a gift for my mom , do u think i'll buy one for my gf ? 

rofl .. 
btw , me and my mom , there is no gifts between us


----------



## natious (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because this is her home ain't mine  i buy shoes for a girl you gotta be kidding me !!!!!! i didn't buy a gift for my mom , do u think i'll buy one for my gf ?
> 
> rofl ..
> btw , me and my mom , there is no gifts between us

Click to collapse



Banned because of your terrible English 

swyped from a galaxy far far away


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

natious said:


> Banned because of your terrible English
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away

Click to collapse



Lol everybody knows here and they got no problem with that , ask them one by one
Banned because you trying to show off by me
Double banned because your here like stalker on me or something lol

Hey guys this is my friend Nat (lawyer) , give him a big welcome , Rofl

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dXOntologyXb (Jul 2, 2011)

Your all banned for stealing my banns.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

dXOntologyXb said:


> Your all banned for stealing my banns.

Click to collapse



You're banned for being a noob. Noob. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're banned for being a noob. Noob.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for new pm


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're banned for being a noob. Noob.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



You have been banned. Nana. Your move.

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You have been banned. Nana. Your move.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



banned for skipping me


----------



## dXOntologyXb (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're banned for being a noob. Noob.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Your banned for assuming that I'm noob saibot from Mortal kombat.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

dXOntologyXb said:


> Your banned for assuming that I'm noob saibot

Click to collapse



Banned because your post count says you are a noob, I have to assume nothing. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your post count says you are a noob, I have to assume nothing.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I almost wet my pants


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I almost wet my pants

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd do the same thing as the guy....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'd do the same thing as the guy....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned. I assume everything all the time. It's worked out well so far
@husam i did not skip you. I DID NOT SEE YOU. BANNED ANYWAY. happy now?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## dXOntologyXb (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because your post count says you are a noob, I have to assume nothing.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Your banned twice for having no humor.

I've been lurking around here since September 2009 and just made an account in May this year, all because I don't post does not mean I don't know the rules and I'm a noob, but thanks for the reminder anyway Moderator. Oh wait! You're not one.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

dXOntologyXb said:


> Your banned twice for having no humor.
> 
> I've been lurking around here since September 2009 and just made an account in May this year, all because I don't post does not mean I don't know the rules and I'm a noob, but thanks for the reminder anyway Moderator. Oh wait! You're not one.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying what every n00b says


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying what every n00b says

Click to collapse



Banned for feeding the noob and getting excuses in return...

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned because anyone can say that they are lurkers. I've been lurking since Starcraft 1 came out. Sheesh.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because anyone can say that they are lurkers. I've been lurking since Starcraft 1 came out. Sheesh.

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't watched one episode of Starcraft...but you're all cylons. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I haven't watched one episode of Starcraft...but you're all cylons.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned.  I am nothing of the kind

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I haven't watched one episode of Starcraft...but you're all cylons.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a cylon! I'M FLESH AND BLOOD! Ask Doctor Who!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned.  I am nothing of the kind
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



banned because if you want the scientific answer, here, it will work from a bulb, but not because the bulb does not produce "solar power"... it will not work because there is going to be an energy loss because of the resistance of the wires and the heat produced by the bulb and it's resistance


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because if you want the scientific answer, here, it will work from a bulb, but not because the bulb does not produce "solar power"... it will not work because there is going to be an energy loss because of the resistance of the wires and the heat produced by the bulb and it's resistance

Click to collapse



Banned for the WTF off topic thing. Are you drunk (yet)?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the WTF off topic thing. Are you drunk (yet)?

Click to collapse



Banned because I had it on my clipboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I had it on my clipboard

Click to collapse



Lol. Banned for not clearing your clipboard. Let's see what's on mine:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lol. Banned for not clearing your clipboard. Let's see what's on mine:

Click to collapse



Banned because this will make my previous ban make more sense


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this will make my previous ban make more sense

Click to collapse



banned because Argentina 1-1 with Bolivia


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because Argentina 1-1 with Bolivia

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't watched football in ages.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I haven't watched football in ages.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



High-five ban, bro. Just too lazy to stay up.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> High-five ban, bro. Just too lazy to stay up.

Click to collapse



Banned because i never watched football


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I haven't watched football in ages.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you call it football and not soccer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you call it football and not soccer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I was talking american 

banned because you're still alive!! 
missed ya bro


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you call it football and not soccer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I refuse to believe that American Football exists, it's not my tastes.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I haven't watched football in ages.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





sakai4eva said:


> High-five ban, bro. Just too lazy to stay up.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Banned because i never watched football

Click to collapse





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because you call it football and not soccer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Banned because I was talking american
> 
> banned because you're still alive!!
> missed ya bro

Click to collapse



banned because you guys need to get a life !!!!!!!!!!!! how the heck you aren't watch football ?  ? huh 

is this new record count for me banned 5ppl in 1 role ?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I refuse to believe that American Football exists, it's not my tastes.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me use this pic again:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you guys need to get a life !!!!!!!!!!!! how the heck you aren't watch football ?  ? huh
> 
> is this new record count for me banned 5ppl in 1 role ?

Click to collapse



nope, there is 6 or 7 i guess
banned because I have 9 lives


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, there is 6 or 7 i guess
> banned because I have 9 lives

Click to collapse



Banned for being a *****.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a *****.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Meow ban? How the heck does that work?

p/s: getting coffee. BBL


----------



## ILMF (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Meow ban? How the heck does that work?
> 
> p/s: getting coffee. BBL

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking your phone with you to get coffee. 

Courtesy of my rooted Bolt


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned for not taking your phone with you to get coffee.
> 
> Courtesy of my rooted Bolt

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking, he may be on his computer.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not thinking, he may be on his computer.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because I mean, yeah. Solar panels do exist and do work, but you cannot charge them with the light of a lightbulb, bro. The lightbulb doesn't produce solar energy which is the only kind of energy those panels can harness.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I mean, yeah. Solar panels do exist and do work, but you cannot charge them with the light of a lightbulb, bro. The lightbulb doesn't produce solar energy which is the only kind of energy those panels can harness.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're gonna need to stop posting from your clipboard...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're gonna need to stop posting from your clipboard...
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because nope, that was an idiot on facebook


----------



## boborone (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nope, that was an idiot on facebook

Click to collapse



Banned because I gave up on Rossetta Stone a long time ago. But I did just dl this.



> Arabic Learning Full Collection:
> 
> (*Please extract or mount the mzp file with WinArchiver*)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I may need to take you up on that offer after all for some help with this


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned because I gave up on Rossetta Stone a long time ago. But I did just dl this.
> 
> 
> 
> So I may need to take you up on that offer after all for some help with this

Click to collapse



ok, so what help do you need?

banned


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok, so what help do you need?
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned for offering help in the ban thread.


----------



## cccy (Jul 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for offering help in the ban thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for making xda a less helpful place


----------



## mprou (Jul 2, 2011)

cccy said:


> Banned for making xda a less helpful place

Click to collapse



banned cause the only help you get in this thread is to get banned


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause the only help you get in this thread is to get banned

Click to collapse



banned for doing nothing except you are the last post


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned for doing nothing except you are the last post

Click to collapse



Banned for using


----------



## ILMF (Jul 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for using

Click to collapse



Banned cause we just had Bacon with breakfast.

Courtesy of my rooted Bolt


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause we just had Bacon with breakfast.
> 
> Courtesy of my rooted Bolt

Click to collapse



Banned because bacon is my favorite food


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because bacon is my favorite food

Click to collapse



banned because its been awhile i didn't banned you


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because its been awhile i didn't banned you

Click to collapse



Banned cause I broke 3 knuckles last night

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## ILMF (Jul 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause I broke 3 knuckles last night
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned cause Meatwad is a bad a**

Courtesy of my rooted Bolt


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 2, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Banned cause Meatwad is a bad a**
> 
> Courtesy of my rooted Bolt

Click to collapse



Banned for using meatwad and a** in the same sentence 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned cause today is Saturday.


----------



## ILMF (Jul 2, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned cause today is Saturday.

Click to collapse



Banned for an utterly irrelevant ban double banned for not quoting the bannee, triple banned cause Saturdays rock.

Courtesy of my rooted Bolt


----------



## bluejayskater (Jul 2, 2011)

banned for being confusing


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 2, 2011)

bluejayskater said:


> banned for being confusing

Click to collapse



Banned for letting yourself get confused now what was I doing? 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Banned for letting yourself get confused now what was I doing?
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



Banned for asking people what you do to confuse them, you don't ask, just let them get more confused. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for asking people what you do to confuse them, you don't ask, just let them get more confused.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banananananananannanannanannnanannananned


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for posting such long words.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for posting such long words.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I wonder what's inside my lunchbox today? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for posting such long words.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what a banana ban is


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I wonder what's inside my lunchbox today?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for still using a lunchbox. 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 2, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Banned for still using a lunchbox.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what a lunchbox is.

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## HerrKuk (Jul 2, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> Banned for knowing what a lunchbox is.
> 
> Sent from my U8100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what a luchbox is

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

HerrKuk said:


> Banned for not knowing what a luchbox is
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus 2x using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a super hero lunchbox


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a super hero lunchbox

Click to collapse



Banned for still being on the topic of lunchboxes.


----------



## HerrKuk (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a super hero lunchbox

Click to collapse



Banned for mocking my My little pony lunchbox

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

HerrKuk said:


> Banned for mocking my My little pony lunchbox
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus 2x using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you can't charge your laptop using usb port


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you can't charge your laptop using usb port

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating Cheez-It right now.


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ban all people who wrote 'lunchbox' the last 2 hours. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Ban all people who wrote 'lunchbox' the last 2 hours.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox lunchbox 

Ban


----------



## fatrix1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for repeating the same thing over and over and over... 

Sent from my HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

fatrix1 said:


> Banned for repeating the same thing over and over and over...
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being mad


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned husam for liking me, otherwise he wouldn't have written my name 5000 times. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned husam for liking me, otherwise he wouldn't have written my name 5000 times.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because sorry, I'm not into boys


----------



## Twilla (Jul 2, 2011)

*yes!*



husam666 said:


> Banned because sorry, I'm not into boys

Click to collapse



Banned for being triangular.
Also, conversation - INTERCEPTED!


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

Twilla said:


> Banned for being triangular.
> Also, conversation - INTERCEPTED!

Click to collapse



banned because i think you are a Girl


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i think you are a Girl

Click to collapse



banned for rule 34 in public


----------



## k0sh (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for rule 34 in public

Click to collapse



banned because HUH! , look at the right side of my signature  
double ban because i think he\she a girl


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because HUH! , look at the right side of my signature
> double ban because i think he\she a girl

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what rule 34 is, double banned because i don't get it


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing what rule 34 is, double banned because i don't get it

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm getting sick of staying home, but my neighborhood is really not safe so I don't go outside. I'll be out more once school starts and or I get a car.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm getting sick of staying home, but my neighborhood is really not safe so I don't go outside. I'll be out more once school starts and or I get a car.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because i can feel your pain, even though it's safe here, but i don't go out much, it's hot and nobody to go with


----------



## k0sh (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i can feel your pain, even though it's safe here, but i don't go out much, it's hot and nobody to go with

Click to collapse



banned because you DON"T HAVE ANYONE TO GO OUT WITH , its like WTF OMG WTH OWH SH!T sfdnsddfs , your school friends where are they ?


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 3, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you DON"T HAVE ANYONE TO GO OUT WITH , its like WTF OMG WTH OWH SH!T sfdnsddfs , your school friends where are they ?

Click to collapse



Bnned fr internetz spk.

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## ruben302 (Jul 3, 2011)

I ban you for your type errors.


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 3, 2011)

ruben302 said:


> I ban you for your type errors.

Click to collapse



I ban you for banning me.

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 3, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> I ban you for banning me.
> 
> Sent from my U8100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I ban you for banning someone for banning you when they had a good reason to ban you.


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 3, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> I ban you for banning someone for banning you when they had a good reason to ban you.

Click to collapse



I ban you for confusion. 

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> I ban you for confusion.
> 
> Sent from my U8100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being easily confused


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being easily confused

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding his confusion.


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 3, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned for not understanding his confusion.

Click to collapse



Banned for being too awesome.

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because your not as awesome as the Green Lantern.


----------



## epicjay (Jul 3, 2011)

ban you for having hello kitty as your avatar ha


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 3, 2011)

I ban you all for getting confused. 

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> I ban you all for getting confused.
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping me troll on fb


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not helping me troll on fb

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll hit you in the f with a b


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'll hit you in the f with a b

Click to collapse



Banned because F & B and rule 34


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because F & B and rule 34

Click to collapse



Banned because rule 34 is truly magnificent, correct? Haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because rule 34 is truly magnificent, correct? Haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because yes, and no exceptions, even old ugly ladies


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yes, and no exceptions, even old ugly ladies

Click to collapse



Banned because I love watching anime  The new show that Adult Swim is airing has piqued my interest and I'm getting interested.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I love watching anime  The new show that Adult Swim is airing has piqued my interest and I'm getting interested.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me the name of the show.


----------



## eioous (Jul 3, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned for not telling me the name of the show.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to know


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

eioous said:


> Banned for wanting to know

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting to know, to seek knowledge is the only way to gain knowledge. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned for being a banana.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Twilla (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned for keeping me from banning Twitch for still not telling him the name of the show.
It's probably Durarara and that show is great, but late.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

Twilla said:


> Banned for keeping me from banning Twitch for still not telling him the name of the show.
> It's probably Durarara and that show is great, but late.

Click to collapse



Banned for being an anime addict


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an anime addict

Click to collapse



Banned because that's an incorrect statement, just because he likes anime doesn't mean he's an addict. And yeah, it is that show 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's an incorrect statement, just because he likes anime doesn't mean he's an addict. And yeah, it is that show
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too lazy for anime

double banned because no quick reply yet


----------



## k0sh (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm too lazy for anime
> 
> double banned because no quick reply yet

Click to collapse



banned because i just wokeup 7:50pm


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i just wokeup 7:50pm

Click to collapse



Banned because you still can't beat me @ 10:38 PMc


----------



## k0sh (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you still can't beat me @ 10:38 PMc

Click to collapse



banned because i did more than that before . 14hours sleep  

but damit my friend , he slept whole day  this is a record i can't beat


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i did more than that before . 14hours sleep
> 
> but damit my friend , he slept whole day  this is a record i can't beat

Click to collapse



Banned because that show makes people paranoid so...


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned for not joining Google+.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for not joining Google+.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's hard to read you sig because all the colors


----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned for thinking that is the only reason it is hard to read.



RinZo said:


> Banned because it's hard to read you sig because all the colors

Click to collapse


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned in 3d.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Pluto (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned for using such a long name for a device while you could easily named it Evo 3D.


----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned for being an insensitive troll! 




Nex_1 said:


> Banned for using such a long name for a device while you could easily named it Evo 3D.

Click to collapse


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 3, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for being an insensitive troll!

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smiley

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 3, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> Banned for using a smiley
> 
> Sent from my U8100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Beach ban!! 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Beach ban!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Rainy day ban!
(first pic taken with mai Sensation.  )
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Pluto (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned for typing "mai" instead of "my".


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Banned for typing "mai" instead of "my".

Click to collapse



Banned for typing mai and my


----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because I once spilled my mai tai on my tie.




RinZo said:


> Banned for typing mai and my

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I once spilled my mai tai on my tie.

Click to collapse



Banned.... You..  You.... Tie wearer!

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 3, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned because I once spilled my mai tai on my tie.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting snockered


Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## topiratiko (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned for having an Aria

Sent from my 2.3.4 Ext4 Fresh Ginger Blue equipped Samsung Captivate.


----------



## HerrKuk (Jul 3, 2011)

topiratiko said:


> Banned for having an Aria
> 
> Sent from my 2.3.4 Ext4 Fresh Ginger Blue equipped Samsung Captivate.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Samsung...

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x using XDA Premium App


----------



## Pluto (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned cause Samsung is stronger Optimus in his prime.


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned for being phone-a-phobic

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because I can't think of a better reason to ban someone than for having a Samsung! 




HerrKuk said:


> Banned for having a Samsung...
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus 2x using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned for being phone-o-phobia-phobic!



E.Cadro said:


> Banned for being phone-a-phobic
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse


----------



## mengo_ (Jul 3, 2011)

banned for having blue eyes in Augusta , GA


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2011)

mengo_ said:


> banned for having blue eyes in Augusta , GA

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing such stuff


----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for noticing such stuff

Click to collapse



Banned for going unbanned for such along time!

Sent from my T-Virus by a-Tappin and a-Talkin.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2011)

c_live_lee said:


> Banned for going unbanned for such along time!
> 
> Sent from my T-Virus by a-Tappin and a-Talkin.

Click to collapse



Banned. I'm back and that includes an auto-ban.   

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## k0sh (Jul 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I'm back and that includes an auto-ban.
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



banned because you LOLD me  .. 
double ban because i'm going to sleep , good night baaby


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you LOLD me  ..
> double ban because i'm going to sleep , good night baaby

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping when I wake up.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for sleeping when I wake up.

Click to collapse



Banned because the coffee I just ordered tastes like crap  
(austin powers ftw )


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the coffee I just ordered tastes like crap
> (austin powers ftw )

Click to collapse



Banned for that mental imagery...

And double banned for drinking lousy coffee. Starbucks is quite good, you know. Just remember to go for the hot coffee.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for that mental imagery...
> 
> And double banned for drinking lousy coffee. Starbucks is quite good, you know. Just remember to go for the hot coffee.

Click to collapse



banned because we dont have that in school

double banned because i have to go now ttyl


----------



## k0sh (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because we dont have that in school
> 
> double banned because i have to go now ttyl

Click to collapse



banned because you using your phone in school . 

double banned because i missed Maths 2 classes today just because i hate maths


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you using your phone in school .
> 
> double banned because i missed Maths 2 classes today just because i hate maths

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't use my phone for such stuff 
double banned because I do that all the time 
triple banned because finally quick reply is working


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i don't use my phone for such stuff
> double banned because I do that all the time
> triple banned because finally quick reply is working

Click to collapse



Banned. 1)"not using phone for such stuff.... USE YOUR PHONE THAT'S WHY WE'RE HERE
 2) double banned.... Just cuz I have this.....
 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## k0sh (Jul 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. 1)"not using phone for such stuff.... USE YOUR PHONE THAT'S WHY WE'RE HERE
> 2) double banned.... Just cuz I have this.....
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



banned because it doesn't matter if you have it  
double banned because i have my own


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because it doesn't matter if you have it
> double banned because i have my own

Click to collapse



Banned. I HAVE the ORIGINAL  beatin' BRICK...anything else is counterfeit...I've been spamming xda with this brick....well...FOREVER

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I HAVE the ORIGINAL  beatin' BRICK...anything else is counterfeit...I've been spamming xda with this brick....well...FOREVER
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



well its not working on me because i got this 






and you got banned baby


----------



## mprou (Jul 4, 2011)

k0sh said:


> well its not working on me because i got this
> and you got banned baby

Click to collapse



Banned cause my hammer>>>>your shield


----------



## k0sh (Jul 4, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause my hammer>>>>your shield

Click to collapse



no affect trust me , its multi shield , so if you pass the 1st one , you can't pass the second  

and here we go .. Hardly\deeply Banned


----------



## ElevateMusic (Jul 4, 2011)

k0sh said:


> no affect trust me , its multi shield , so if you pass the 1st one , you can't pass the second
> 
> and here we go .. Hardly\deeply Banned

Click to collapse





Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App

Banned for not being as sexy as me


----------



## k0sh (Jul 4, 2011)

scruffy3666 said:


> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App
> 
> Banned for not being as sexy as me

Click to collapse



banned because you comparing yourself by me  and sure i'm the winner .. 

sexy !!!!! i'm straight guy  this is the hardest ban ever in this thread


----------



## mprou (Jul 4, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you comparing yourself by me  and sure i'm the winner ..
> 
> sexy !!!!! i'm straight guy  this is the hardest ban ever in this thread

Click to collapse



well then let me make it easy for you...~You'Re BanneD~


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you comparing yourself by me  and sure i'm the winner ..
> 
> sexy !!!!! i'm straight guy  this is the hardest ban ever in this thread

Click to collapse



Banned because I still have nothing to ban about


----------



## mprou (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I still have nothing to ban about

Click to collapse



 either you've skipped either you're too slOow..in any case you're banned amigo


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

mprou said:


> either you've skipped either you're too slOow..in any case you're banned amigo

Click to collapse



Banned because the quick reply button is not working, again


----------



## mprou (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the quick reply button is not working, again

Click to collapse



not my problem...banned!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

mprou said:


> not my problem...banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for being careless


----------



## mprou (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being careless

Click to collapse



banned cause I care for you


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause I care for you

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## k0sh (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



banned because you are sad


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you are sad

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not sad
double banned because you reminded me of someone that kept asking me and my friends: "why are you sad"*1000000 times per minute


----------



## k0sh (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not sad
> double banned because you reminded me of someone that kept asking me and my friends: "why are you sad"*1000000 times per minute

Click to collapse



banned because i don't care


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned because I'm using 8pen (you should try it too, typing is quite funny ).

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 4, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned because I'm using 8pen (you should try it too, typing is quite funny ).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because i have Galaxy tab7 who cars about pen ?  ? my fingers can fit 
double ban because i'm going to play multiplayer  COD MW2


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i have Galaxy tab7 who cars about pen ?  ? my fingers can fit
> double ban because i'm going to play multiplayer  COD MW2

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont care


----------



## k0sh (Jul 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I dont care

Click to collapse



Banned because you acting like a little boy


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because you acting like a little boy

Click to collapse



Banned because talk to the hand


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because talk to the hand

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont care , rofl

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## natious (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because i dont care , rofl
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because everytime I see you post I want to smash my phone into my head

swyped from a galaxy far far away


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

natious said:


> Banned because everytime I see you post I want to smash my phone into my head
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away

Click to collapse



Hagaahahahahah , damn you lawyer
Banned because you are so stupid >¡<

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Hagaahahahahah , damn you lawyer
> Banned because you are so stupid >¡<
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not the brightest tool in the shed either.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you're not the brightest tool in the shed either.

Click to collapse



Banned because me and him are always like this , even though if u see him in my friend list , this is what we are doing since the day i joined xda , 
Double ban because i didnt sleep yet


Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## GANJDROID (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned because I'm just a panda bear, sexy little panda bear and ill dance for you if you give me a quarter.

LOL, jk, I won't dance for k0sh 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeuJvO2l-Uk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

GANJDROID said:


> Banned because I'm just a panda bear, sexy little panda bear and ill dance for you if you give me a quarter.
> 
> LOL, jk, I won't dance for k0sh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that was so funny and soo good from you trying to make me calm down
Thanks buddy

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because that was so funny and soo good from you trying to make me calm down
> Thanks buddy
> 
> Sent fro hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't tube from the office


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I can't tube from the office

Click to collapse



Banned cuz lol , pity you lol

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned cuz lol , pity you lol
> 
> Sent fro hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want your pity. Sniff...


----------



## ztag100 (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't want your pity. Sniff...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you need his pity!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

ztag100 said:


> Banned cuz you need his pity!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm starting to pity this fool who doesn't understand drama when he sees it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm starting to pity this fool who doesn't understand drama when he sees it.

Click to collapse



Banned because Underwater mining for rare earths, used in hybrid cars and plasma televisions, is economically and possibly environmentally unviable, an academic from the independent think-tank Council on Foreign Relations 

^copy and paste google news ftw 
i dont even know what it talks about


----------



## mprou (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Underwater mining for rare earths, used in hybrid cars and plasma televisions, is economically and possibly environmentally unviable, an academic from the independent think-tank Council on Foreign Relations
> 
> ^copy and paste google news ftw
> i dont even know what it talks about

Click to collapse



banned from the independent ban-tank


----------



## ztag100 (Jul 5, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned from the independent ban-tank

Click to collapse



Banned For Banning the person, who banned the person, who banned me!


----------



## mprou (Jul 5, 2011)

ztag100 said:


> Banned For Banning the person, who banned the person, who banned me!

Click to collapse



banned for thinking it so thorough


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Underwater mining for rare earths, used in hybrid cars and plasma televisions, is economically and possibly environmentally unviable, an academic from the independent think-tank Council on Foreign Relations
> 
> ^copy and paste google news ftw
> i dont even know what it talks about

Click to collapse



Banned because Japan and Korea needs the rare-earth minerals, or Apple will rule the smartphone world.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Japan and Korea needs the rare-earth minerals, or Apple will rule the smartphone world.

Click to collapse



banned becauuse the jesus of suburbia is a lie


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned becauuse the jesus of suburbia is a lie

Click to collapse



Banned because IDK who is the Jesus of suburbia.


----------



## Darksage07 (Jul 5, 2011)

banned because i want ^^ and because you have a knife on your avvy


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

Darksage07 said:


> banned because i want ^^ and because you have a knife on your avvy

Click to collapse



Banned for having a blank avatar. Sheesh. Go get one.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a blank avatar. Sheesh. Go get one.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't listen to greenday
double banned because for some reason, google chrome on my netbook wont stop trolling me


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned because it is time to get off the canary build.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is time to get off the canary build.

Click to collapse



Banned because i juat woke up and its already evening 
Double banned because i hate short sem makes me lazy all the time

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because i juat woke up and its already evening
> Double banned because i hate short sem makes me lazy all the time
> 
> Sent fro hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy but not in the LAZI. Join up!


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being lazy but not in the LAZI. Join up!

Click to collapse



Banned because what i will get?
I want angelina jolie to hang out 1day with me and sure u got the rest lol

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because what i will get?
> I want angelina jolie to hang out 1day with me and sure u got the rest lol
> 
> Sent fro hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Here:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Angelina+Jolie&l=1

Banned for clicking.

Banned for not clicking.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Here:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Angelina+Jolie&l=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because i didn't click LET ME GOOGLE THAT FOR YOU its a cheap way  

lol 

double ban because you can't gtfm


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

> Here:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Angelina+Jolie&l=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being bipolar


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being bipolar

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think of a joke:

What do you call a bear who is suddenly happy, and the suddenly sad, AND THEN SUDDENLY HAPPY, and then suddenly sad?














































A bipolar bear.


----------



## pomeroythomas (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making me think of a joke:
> 
> What do you call a bear who is suddenly happy, and the suddenly sad, AND THEN SUDDENLY HAPPY, and then suddenly sad?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for too many line breaks. 

Sent from my Zio using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

pomeroythomas said:


> Banned for too many line breaks.
> 
> Sent from my Zio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's suppose to convey a sense of suspense.


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned for having two too big pictures in your signature.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 5, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for having two too big pictures in your signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a multi-coloured text string in yours. Pots and kettles are equally black, you know.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a multi-coloured text string in yours. Pots and kettles are equally black, you know.

Click to collapse



banned because u made me look into his Signature  taik


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because u made me look into his Signature  taik

Click to collapse



banned for being random.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for being random.

Click to collapse



banned for being without girlfriend until now


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned for being without girlfriend until now

Click to collapse



Banned because just when you want to throw and crash your netbook, comes the light that makes you find the way, and that light is called Kubuntu


----------



## mprou (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because just when you want to throw and crash your netbook, comes the light that makes you find the way, and that light is called Kubuntu

Click to collapse



banned for quoting a gf comment and replied about computers


----------



## natious (Jul 5, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned for quoting a gf comment and replied about computers

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm pinching my gfs ass and you're not

swyped from a galaxy far far away


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

natious said:


> Banned because I'm pinching my gfs ass and you're not
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away

Click to collapse



Banned because he's a she


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's a she

Click to collapse



Banned because he doesnt care . Retarded are nature in him

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because he doesnt care . Retarded are nature in him
> 
> Sent fro hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because of Pluto

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because of Pluto
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



This was spam ban and is not acceptable hahaha i got the multi shield if u dont know 

Banned with high level of ban

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> This was spam ban and is not acceptable hahaha i got the multi shield if u dont know
> 
> Banned with high level of ban
> 
> Sent fro hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned for sadness


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sadness

Click to collapse



Banned because now wtf¿¿¿¿ u always sad why is that

Double ban because i think you need a girl

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because now wtf¿¿¿¿ u always sad why is that
> 
> Double ban because i think you need a girl
> 
> Sent fro hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because nevermind

double banned because I think I agree


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nevermind
> 
> double banned because I think I agree

Click to collapse



Banned because no much time to think 
You need a step and act fast 
Double ban because i think im wise lol
Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## natious (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sadness

Click to collapse



Banned because retard are nature in him

swyped from a galaxy far far away


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 5, 2011)

natious said:


> Banned because retard are nature in him
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away

Click to collapse



banned for being rude, calling some retarded.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for being rude, calling some retarded.....

Click to collapse



Banned because I already know


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I already know

Click to collapse



banned cause coming to work after a 3 day weekend sucks!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause coming to work after a 3 day weekend sucks!!!

Click to collapse



Banned  cause i want g1

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned  cause i want g1
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



banned cause the auction ends in 4 days and im currently winning, hopefully i can win, i believe i have a 1 &2 chance of winning however people might want to jump in at the last minute


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause the auction ends in 4 days and im currently winning, hopefully i can win, i believe i have a 1 &2 chance of winning however people might want to jump in at the last minute

Click to collapse



Banned cause i and my gf thank you! 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i and my gf thank you!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned for selling fish


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for selling fish

Click to collapse



banned for buying fish


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for buying fish

Click to collapse



Banned for ______ fish


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for ______ fish

Click to collapse



banned for using a _______ and having people fill in the blank


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for using a _______ and having people fill in the blank

Click to collapse



banned ____ _______ ________ _______ _______.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned ____ _______ ________ _______ _______.

Click to collapse



Banned for harsh language


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for harsh language

Click to collapse



banned for filling his blanks in with harsh language


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for filling his blanks in with harsh language

Click to collapse



Banned because all i wanted to say was rainbows, unicorns, butterflies 

JK!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because all i wanted to say was rainbows, unicorns, butterflies
> 
> JK!!!!

Click to collapse



banned for telling us what you put in the blanks 

banned cause those are all make believe and kinda gay things to say..


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for telling us what you put in the blanks
> 
> banned cause those are all make believe and kinda gay things to say..

Click to collapse



Banned because I think there's something we don't know about Husam


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I think there's something we don't know about Husam

Click to collapse



banned cause we know everything about husam  

and this is old news


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause we know everything about husam
> 
> and this is old news

Click to collapse



Banned because what part of JK dont you understand


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what part of JK dont you understand

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont understand any part of JK 

banned cause i understand "Just Kidding" but not JK


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i dont understand any part of JK
> 
> banned cause i understand "Just Kidding" but not JK

Click to collapse



Banned for being ignorant


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned for using too much smilies.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for using too much smilies.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause i can use as many smilies as i please as long as it doesn't not exceed the 60 images per post limit


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i can use as many smilies as i please as long as it doesn't not exceed the 60 images per post limit

Click to collapse



banned for thinking that you are allowed to post 60 images on xda


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for thinking that you are allowed to post 60 images on xda

Click to collapse



banned cause thats the limit per post


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause thats the limit per post

Click to collapse



Banned for going all the way


----------



## jipjan (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned because you scared me with PUSH THE THANKS BUTTON thingy...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

jipjan said:


> Banned because you scared me with PUSH THE THANKS BUTTON thingy...

Click to collapse



banned cause he scared me with his lemon partys


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being scared!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned cause its disgusting and haunting


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its disgusting and haunting

Click to collapse



banned cuz it has been awhile i didn't ban u  

for your info i have now my multi shield 
and you can't simply ban me


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its disgusting and haunting

Click to collapse



Banned because yes it is 

max is throwing one tomorrow, wanna come?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned cuz it has been awhile i didn't ban u
> 
> for your info i have now my multi shield
> and you can't simply ban me

Click to collapse



banned cause that shield doesn't look very strong 

and banned cause this looks tasty doesn't it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yes it is
> 
> max is throwing one tomorrow, wanna come?

Click to collapse



No thanks 

ill leave that to you too professionals  

banned


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that shield doesn't look very strong
> 
> and banned cause this looks tasty doesn't it?

Click to collapse



Banned for making my mouth water all over my computer


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for making my mouth water all over my computer

Click to collapse



banned because that was so damn funny  

double ban because it been also along time i didn't ban u  (^^^)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for making my mouth water all over my computer

Click to collapse



banned for like eating cockroach sandwiches  



m1l4droid said:


> Banned because he made me throw up all over my pc!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause i almost LOLED in my office at this...


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for like eating cockroach sandwiches
> 
> 
> 
> Banned cause i almost LOLED in my office at this...

Click to collapse



banned cuz you can't ban me in multi ban post 

my multi shield gives me the ability to kick back the ban that come across me  

BOOM Banned baby


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned cuz you can't ban me in multi ban post
> 
> my multi shield gives me the ability to kick back the ban that come across me
> 
> BOOM Banned baby

Click to collapse



banned cause i force you to eat this:


----------



## k0sh (Jul 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i force you to eat this:

Click to collapse



banned because i'm *FULL* LOLLLLLS 

damit stop or i ban you forever  i'll bring my MP4 and kick your bloody @$$  


STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i'm *FULL* LOLLLLLS
> 
> damit stop or i ban you forever  i'll bring my MP4 and kick your bloody @$$
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being so violent 

Now do u want to edit a lot of images in a theme i have...
i decided to give up on the green one and maybe have you make a few things green on my current theme...


----------



## k0sh (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being so violent
> 
> Now do u want to edit a lot of images in a theme i have...
> i decided to give up on the green one and maybe have you make a few things green on my current theme...

Click to collapse



Banned because loooooooooool , yes sure but when i back from uni hahaha im going half eye open and the other close lol didnt sleep

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because loooooooooool , yes sure but when i back from uni hahaha im going half eye open and the other close lol didnt sleep
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because Android hell is far worse than real hell for us geeks.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Android hell is far worse than real hell for us geeks.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because that burger I just had was awesome and I want another one


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because that burger I just had was awesome and I want another one

Click to collapse



Banned for, well give me a minute.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned for, well give me a minute.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no time. you have to ban NAO


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because Android hell is far worse than real hell for us geeks.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for telling lies
double banned because more than 6 hours now, and my netbook windows is not fixed yet


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because that burger I just had was awesome and I want another one

Click to collapse



Banned cause I am having cabernet marinara and it is awesome!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cause I am having cabernet marinara and it is awesome!

Click to collapse



banned because that sounds way better than my burger


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> banned because that sounds way better than my burger

Click to collapse



Banned cause it is waaayyy better than any burger!  not really though.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned cause it is waaayyy better than any burger!  not really though.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting food.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for posting food.

Click to collapse



Banned for drooling over my food.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for drooling over my food.

Click to collapse



Banned for eating your food after he drooled on it


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for eating your food after he drooled on it

Click to collapse



Banned with my 10 oz. titanium hammer for drooling on my food


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned with my 10 oz. titanium hammer for drooling on my food

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't drool.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I didn't drool.

Click to collapse



banned cause, that's what I thought.


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 6, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> banned cause, that's what I thought.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're boring me.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because you're boring me.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so bored you lurk on the banned thread.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for being so bored you lurk on the banned thread.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lurking Ban.


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lurking Ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for capitalizing a word at the end of a sentence.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for capitalizing a word at the end of a sentence.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar Nazi.


----------



## shawayne21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for spamming this thread with replies.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

shawayne21 said:


> Banned for spamming this thread with replies.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pot calling a kettle black.


----------



## jipjan (Jul 6, 2011)

> > Banned for spamming this thread with replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned for being extremely rude. =-O


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

jipjan said:


> Banned for being extremely rude. =-O

Click to collapse



Banned for mistaking a concise and direct statement with rudeness. 

Double ban for not being able to see irony.

Triple ban for making me associate irony with pots and kettles, and having to point out the humour in it to you

Quadruple ban for not having a sense of humour.

Quintuple ban because Sense has no joy.


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because sense has joy. Especialy HTC Sense. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for foolishly thinking that Sense is good.

Citation: My battery life, CM7, etc.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for foolishly thinking that Sense is good.
> 
> Citation: My battery life, CM7, etc.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're one of the few people that have impeccable grammar on this site, I commend you friend.

This post is grammar Nazi approved. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for using the work Nazi!

Click to collapse



Banned because your post is NOT grammar Nazi approved...

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## mprou (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't care!

Click to collapse



and i don't care if you get banned so...you're banned!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

mprou said:


> and i don't care if you get banned so...you're banned!!!

Click to collapse



Blush ban.

But yes, I do have impeccable grammar, and I work hard to maintain it. Expectations and all that.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Blush ban.
> 
> But yes, I do have impeccable grammar, and I work hard to maintain it. Expectations and all that.

Click to collapse



Banned for blushing in a public forum


----------



## mprou (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for blushing in a public forum

Click to collapse



banned cause it's better than blushing in public toilets


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause it's better than blushing in public toilets

Click to collapse



Banned because public toilet + blushing = rule 34 

sent from my phone because my computer is either f***ed up or out of reach, more likely the former


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for keep thinking about rule 34. Jordanian gals not hot enough for ya?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for keep thinking about rule 34. Jordanian gals not hot enough for ya?

Click to collapse



Banned because no, Palestinians are way hotter and geekier


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no, Palestinians are way hotter and geekier

Click to collapse



Banned because I can play Pokemon on my calculator.



Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 6, 2011)

banned cos noobs are


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> banned cos noobs are

Click to collapse



banned cause i thought u were gone for good


----------



## mprou (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i thought u were gone for good

Click to collapse



instead you're gonna go for good..BanneD!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

mprou said:


> instead you're gonna go for good..BanneD!

Click to collapse



banned cause i can't


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i can't

Click to collapse



banned because yes we can


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned because Babydoll>the rest of you..... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because yes we can

Click to collapse



banned cause i just got a new wireless tether app and it kicks ass, although i wish i had 4g 

banned cause i dont have 4g!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i just got a new wireless tether app and it kicks ass, although i wish i had 4g
> 
> banned cause i dont have 4g!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't the blame thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this isn't the blame thread

Click to collapse



banned cause im not blaming u im banning


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im not blaming u im banning

Click to collapse



Banned for blaming the banning


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for blaming the banning

Click to collapse



banned cause get off the subject of blaming and start banning for more significant reasons


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause get off the subject of blaming and start banning for more significant reasons

Click to collapse



Banned because you lost


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you lost

Click to collapse



banned cause i don't play the game


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i don't play the game

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone that does play game has now lost.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because everyone that does play game has now lost.

Click to collapse



banned cause that game is dumb


----------



## mprou (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because everyone that does play game has now lost.

Click to collapse



banned cause I win and i go for sleep


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you didn't win.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for continuing the crappy game 

double banned cause no one has gave me a good suggestion to where to go eat.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for continuing the crappy game
> 
> double banned cause no one has gave me a good suggestion to where to go eat.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating the game, loser


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating the game, loser

Click to collapse



banned for liking lemonpartys, 2 girl 1 cup, eel soup and rebecca blank all at once


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for liking lemonpartys, 2 girl 1 cup, eel soup and rebecca blank all at once

Click to collapse



Banned because you know about rebecca


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you know about rebecca

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone knows about rebecca black.  shes bossy


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because everyone knows about rebecca black.  shes bossy

Click to collapse



Banned.....For mentioning her^^ 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned.....For mentioning her^^
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because David started it not me!!


----------



## il buono (Jul 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned.....For mentioning her^^
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for disliking her


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because David started it not me!!

Click to collapse



banned cause its husams fault


----------



## il buono (Jul 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because David started it not me!!

Click to collapse



banned for just barely beating me to the reply!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> banned for just barely beating me to the reply!

Click to collapse



banned cause i havent seen my fellow tusconian in awhile


----------



## Konstigt (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, how many replies for a really worthless thread  What if all the time typing here were spent on fighting the bad in the world instead.. hehe


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

Konstigt said:


> Wow, how many replies for a really worthless thread  What if all the time typing here were spent on fighting the bad in the world instead.. hehe

Click to collapse




Banned for contributing


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 6, 2011)

Konstigt said:


> Wow, how many replies for a really worthless thread  What if all the time typing here were spent on fighting the bad in the world instead.. hehe

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting that we do something useful with our time.


----------



## Konstigt (Jul 7, 2011)

To get more flames, I even write in two posts


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 7, 2011)

Konstigt said:


> To get more flames, I even write in two posts

Click to collapse



*Not feeding the fail-troll*


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> *Not feeding the fail-troll*

Click to collapse



Banned because HE HUNGRY


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because HE HUNGRY

Click to collapse



I'm hungry. Banned cause U NO MAKE SAMMICH FOR TROLL KING!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I'm hungry. Banned cause U NO MAKE SAMMICH FOR TROLL KING!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I only haz pizza


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I only haz pizza

Click to collapse



Banned cos I don't like cheese.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Banned cos I don't like cheese.

Click to collapse



banned for not liking cheese!!!! 
cheese is delicious


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not liking cheese!!!!
> cheese is delicious

Click to collapse



banned because the boss back  . 

double ban because i missed ban ppl  ... so here we go 

triple ban ;D


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because the boss back  .
> 
> double ban because i missed ban ppl  ... so here we go
> 
> triple ban ;D

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no authority to triple ban


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you have no authority to triple ban

Click to collapse



Banned cos you ain't got the authority to tell people off.
Double Banned cos I've been banned for insulting a mod.
Triple Banned cos I got Mike to admit he's a sad guy.
Quad Banned cos its fun.
Perm Banned cos I don't know what comes after quadruple.


----------



## Minioglowy (Jul 7, 2011)

banned cuz im the boss !


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you have no authority to triple ban

Click to collapse



banned because  i have one , i didn't ban anyone today is that good excuse for you ? 

or i just double ban you and triple ban you because you still showing me that @$$


----------



## nemoshotyany (Jul 7, 2011)

Minioglowy said:


> banned cuz im the boss !

Click to collapse



Banned because u thought u were the boss. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 7, 2011)

Thread closed for useless spam.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Thread closed for useless spam.

Click to collapse



Man I was having so much fun too.  oh yeah Banned for closing thread.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Man I was having so much fun too.  oh yeah Banned for closing thread.

Click to collapse



banned for listening to his Impersonations of Moderators


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Man I was having so much fun too.  oh yeah Banned for closing thread.

Click to collapse



banned because he ain't mod to close it  ... 

double ban because you Get TRICKED LOL


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because he ain't mod to close it  ...
> 
> double ban because you Get TRICKED LOL

Click to collapse



banned cause i beat you to your response on that


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for listening to his Impersonations of Moderators

Click to collapse



banned because i'm going to watch Argentina vs Colombia COPA AMERICA 2011

Go Go Argentina


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i beat you to your response on that

Click to collapse



banned because yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah you beat me , but i still survive  and you got banned now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah you beat me , but i still survive  and you got banned now

Click to collapse



banned for double banning me in 2 separate posts


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for double banning me in 2 separate posts

Click to collapse



Banned because i cant go on with u , u dmanly fast to post lol,
Double ban cuz im having breakfast in MCD and waiting for the match

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because i cant go on with u , u dmanly fast to post lol,
> Double ban cuz im having breakfast in MCD and waiting for the match
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because what match? Working, sorry.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because what match? Working, sorry.

Click to collapse



Banned.... scroll up a couple posts


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned.... scroll up a couple posts

Click to collapse



Banned because the headache is starting to get to me.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the headache is starting to get to me.

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate headaches.  I used to get real bad ones.  I had an accident when I was in sixth grade.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I hate headaches.  I used to get real bad ones.  I had an accident when I was in sixth grade.

Click to collapse



Banned because that sounds bad. I've been headache'd for the past week. Stress and all that.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that sounds bad. I've been headache'd for the past week. Stress and all that.

Click to collapse



Stress will do that for you.


Banned because I hate stress.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Stress will do that for you.
> 
> 
> Banned because I hate stress.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz who love stress 

Skai Argentine vs Colombia , pity messi he is so lost   banned btw 

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned cuz who love stress
> 
> Skai Argentine vs Colombia , pity messi he is so lost   banned btw
> 
> Sent fro hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because I no longer have the time/energy to watch football. Even MU vs Barcelona in the Champions League final...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I no longer have the time/energy to watch football. Even MU vs Barcelona in the Champions League final...

Click to collapse



Banned because I hardly watch any television these days


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I no longer have the time/energy to watch football. Even MU vs Barcelona in the Champions League final...

Click to collapse



Rinzo sorry to pasd you but u are banned btw

@skai , lol i think you felt so greatful that u didnt watch the final as barca kick MU lol
Im barcelona angry supporter lol , i watched here in mcd all the ppl was supporting mu and only me barca they were looking at me like they wanna take a piece of me lol 
And im not local so yeah thank god i didnt get killed lol

Sent fro hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Rinzo sorry to pasd you but u are banned btw
> 
> @skai , lol i think you felt so greatful that u didnt watch the final as barca kick MU lol
> Im barcelona angry supporter lol , i watched here in mcd all the ppl was supporting mu and only me barca they were looking at me like they wanna take a piece of me lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz. I support MU too, since 1997...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Rinzo sorry to pasd you but u are banned btw
> 
> @skai , lol i think you felt so greatful that u didnt watch the final as barca kick MU lol
> Im barcelona angry supporter lol , i watched here in mcd all the ppl was supporting mu and only me barca they were looking at me like they wanna take a piece of me lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping me on purpose


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the lulz. I support MU too, since 1997...

Click to collapse



thats why i put to many lolz cuz i knew it  banned forever  with ban license


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

you all banned because you need to watch this video 

http://youtu.be/23eimVLAQ2c 

simply omg wtf is this


----------



## mark manning (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> you all banned because you need to watch this video
> 
> http://youtu.be/23eimVLAQ2c
> 
> simply omg wtf is this

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me nightmares 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for giving me nightmares
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



banned because this was LOL .. 

double ban because you deserve it , if your signature was smaller you wont have nightmares


----------



## mark manning (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because this was LOL ..
> 
> double ban because you deserve it , if your signature was smaller you wont have nightmares

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep trying to ban for something that doesn't work.

Double banned for not having a functional signature.

Tripple banned because my signature looks way way better than yours.

Quadruple banned because I'm just way way cooler than you  

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## Sybregunne (Jul 7, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because you keep trying to ban for something that doesn't work.
> 
> Double banned for not having a functional signature.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your using a phone that haven't been invented yet.


----------



## mark manning (Jul 7, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned because your using a phone that haven't been invented yet.

Click to collapse



Banned because it has in the future and that's where I am from 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because it has in the future and that's where I am from
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned for being delusional. I'm from the present.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being delusional. I'm from the present.

Click to collapse



banned because i didn't sleep yet 

@whatsoever his name , wth ? ? hmmm , you cooler than me i bet no 
your signature way way batter than mine , i bet no  

you sir are banned for the entire life  by using  this


----------



## natious (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i didn't sleep yet
> 
> @whatsoever his name , wth ? ? hmmm , you cooler than me i bet no
> your signature way way batter than mine , i bet no
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned.

swyped from a galaxy far far away


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

natious said:


> Banned.
> 
> swyped from a galaxy far far away

Click to collapse



Banned2

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## mark manning (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned2
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned⅔

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned⅔
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned for the completely unoriginal bans. Sheesh... Noobs.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the completely unoriginal bans. Sheesh... Noobs.

Click to collapse



banned for promoting originality

edit: oh, and sakai


----------



## mark manning (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the completely unoriginal bans. Sheesh... Noobs.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I've been on this site twice as long as you 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 7, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned cause I've been on this site twice as long as you
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



banned cuz ive been on this site longer than you two


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned cuz ive been on this site longer than you two

Click to collapse



Banned because I have the higher post count and thanks count. 

Oh snap!


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have the higher post count and thanks count.
> 
> Oh snap!

Click to collapse



banned for trying hard to be smart.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for trying hard to be smart.

Click to collapse



Banned because I no longer need to try. Double snap!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I no longer need to try. Double snap!

Click to collapse



banned for noobing around


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for noobing around

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a noob. I'm king of XDA, you know?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for calling me a noob. I'm king of XDA, you know?

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the king of xda noobs


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are the king of xda noobs

Click to collapse



banned for agreeing on his self-proclaimed title -- king of xda, what the lol?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for agreeing on his self-proclaimed title -- king of xda, what the lol?

Click to collapse



banned for questioning me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for questioning me

Click to collapse



banned for letting the ban thread get pushed to the second page


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for letting the ban thread get pushed to the second page

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not my fault everybody is abandoning xda

i think they are trying google+


----------



## playonline53tms (Jul 7, 2011)

baned for being mean to xda


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

playonline53tms said:


> baned for being mean to xda

Click to collapse



banned for playing online


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for playing online

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to golf tonight


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I want to golf tonight

Click to collapse



banned for golfing at night


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I want to golf tonight

Click to collapse



Banned for being forever alone in the golf course


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for golfing at night

Click to collapse



Banned because I meant later this evening. It's cheaper than going during hte day


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I meant later this evening. It's cheaper than going during hte day

Click to collapse



banned for being cheap


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being cheap

Click to collapse



banned for being expensive, what are you made of, gold?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being expensive, what are you made of, gold?

Click to collapse



banned cause no im not made of gold

banned cause im poor and cheap too


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned because this is the most senseless thread on the whole internet.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned because this is the most senseless thread on the whole internet.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating the best thread on the internet, GTFO


----------



## k0sh (Jul 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating the best thread on the internet, GTFO

Click to collapse



banned because swearing in funny thread


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because swearing in funny thread

Click to collapse



Banned because no ones laughing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because no ones laughing

Click to collapse



banned cause im in a dilemma again about where to eat today


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you always have problems about that!!

Click to collapse



banned cause all fast food is crap and only some places are a tiny bit better then others.

banned cause help me decide between:
Jack in the box, taco bell or carls jr????


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't know what those places are!?

Click to collapse



banned cause i need help from someone in U.S.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for a service, you're supposed to "ask" for services/help.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Banned for banning someone for a service, you're supposed to "ask" for services/help.

Click to collapse



banned for having an avatar of kanye


----------



## Pluto (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned cause Kanye rocks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Banned cause Kanye rocks.

Click to collapse



banned cause naaaaaaaaa


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause naaaaaaaaa

Click to collapse



Banned because t-bell is disgusting.  I'm not even sure if its actually food


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because t-bell is disgusting.  I'm not even sure if its actually food

Click to collapse



banned cause
i like taco bell 

in fact im thinking of getting it now


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause
> i like taco bell
> 
> in fact im thinking of getting it now

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't had it in over a year


----------



## Pluto (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned for replying before me which made me edit my post


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Banned for being a Taylor Swift fan.

Click to collapse



Banned so what at least shes not a gay fish!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned so what at least shes not a gay fish!!

Click to collapse



LMAO 

You like Fish Sticks (Fish Dicks) in your mouth, you are a gay fish 

banned cause here is the video:


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO
> 
> You like Fish Sticks (Fish Dicks) in your mouth, you are a gay fish
> 
> banned cause here is the video:

Click to collapse



Banned for messing up the link


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for messing up the link

Click to collapse



banned cause im in a hurry to go eat and double banned cause its fixed 

triple banned cause ill be back after i get food


----------



## Pluto (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned for using mah******* profanity. >.>


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 8, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Banned for using mah******* profanity. >.>

Click to collapse



Banned because profanity helps alleviate pain.

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## z3nful (Jul 8, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> Banned because profanity helps alleviate pain.
> 
> Sent from my U8100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for spreading illegal painkillers.

Sent from my Hyperdroid Pocket Laptop


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 8, 2011)

z3nful said:


> Banned for spreading illegal painkillers.
> 
> Sent from my Hyperdroid Pocket Laptop

Click to collapse



Banned because swearing isn't illegal in canada.

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## z3nful (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because you have free health care 

Sent from my Hyperdroid Pocket Laptop


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 8, 2011)

z3nful said:


> Banned because you have free health care
> 
> Sent from my Hyperdroid Pocket Laptop

Click to collapse



Banned because it isn't a bad thing.

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## z3nful (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because Canada has nicer things than America

Sent from my Hyperdroid Pocket Laptop


----------



## k0sh (Jul 8, 2011)

z3nful said:


> Banned because Canada has nicer things than America
> 
> Sent from my Hyperdroid Pocket Laptop

Click to collapse



banned because i had a quiz that i didn't know about it  but thank god i copy from my friend  ,, this is a lesson , that i have to go to every class


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i had a quiz that i didn't know about it  but thank god i copy from my friend  ,, this is a lesson , that i have to go to every class

Click to collapse



Banned for cheating!


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for cheating!

Click to collapse



Banned for not accepting his/her cheating ways.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned for accepting cheaters.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for accepting cheaters.

Click to collapse



banned because this is not cheating , this mean friend  to friend "*help*"

double ban because you close mind


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because exams are here to see how good are you at doing something...


----------



## k0sh (Jul 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because exams are here to see how good are you at doing something...

Click to collapse



lol , it was a quiz and not Exam  banned  

and tomorrow i'm going to stay at home , i heard that police will close the whole kl after midnight and also will do block the roads , tomorrow home is my best choice


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

k0sh said:


> lol , it was a quiz and not Exam  banned
> 
> and tomorrow i'm going to stay at home , i heard that police will close the whole kl after midnight and also will do block the roads , tomorrow home is my best choice

Click to collapse



Banned because it's friday


----------



## k0sh (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's friday

Click to collapse



Do not say the word friday if you dont like rebbeca black, if u like her say it then :angry: banned 

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Do not say the word friday if you dont like rebbeca black, if u like her say it then :angry: banned
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned for failing at using the  emoticon


----------



## k0sh (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for failing at using the  emoticon

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i only tag it with ":" lol

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned for taggin like a noob


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for taggin like a noob

Click to collapse



Banned for new facebook chat layout


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for new facebook chat layout

Click to collapse



Banned because once Google+ goes live, I'm forcing all my friends to switch!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because once Google+ goes live, I'm forcing all my friends to switch!

Click to collapse



Banned because google+ sucks


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because google+ sucks

Click to collapse



Banned because it sucks less than Facebook, hence it's good.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it sucks less than Facebook, hence it's good.

Click to collapse



Banned for trusting google


----------



## phonegod (Jul 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trusting google

Click to collapse



i band you for having a windows mobile rom


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

phonegod said:


> i band you for having a windows mobile rom

Click to collapse



banned for showing off with that android phone, windows mobile is way better than android ftw


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because yeah, right.

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is in the second page


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because yeah, right.

Click to collapse



banned cause i agree,

WM=Old Outdated alpha of android

Android= Clean final version of WM 

WP7= Pile Of Sh*t


----------



## AidenM (Jul 8, 2011)

banned because I felt like it.


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because I don't have to go to school for 9 weeks now!  

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because you don't know why.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because you don't know why.

Click to collapse



Banned, why??


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned, why??

Click to collapse



Banned because the banned does not ask questions.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 8, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because the banned does not ask questions.

Click to collapse



banned because me and David we open Ban Over Rinzo picture in Google+ 

double ban because we spaming Google+


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because me and David we open Ban Over Rinzo picture in Google+
> 
> double ban because we spaming Google+

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming my G+ haha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for spamming my G+ haha

Click to collapse



banned cause google + was boring and thats why we spam your Pic


----------



## k0sh (Jul 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause google + was boring and thats why we spam your Pic

Click to collapse



banned because you made your own ban circle


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you made your own ban circle

Click to collapse



banned cause i deleted it, cause it was useless


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i deleted it, cause it was useless

Click to collapse



Banned because you just wanted to see the delete animation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you just wanted to see the delete animation

Click to collapse



banned cause i didnt know there was a delete animation til i deleted it and banned cause it was kinda lame


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I saw it first!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned cause google saw it first cause they made it


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I meant in our circles!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I am soooo bored


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I am soooo bored

Click to collapse



Banned. Ummm??... Go play in traffic??   JUST KIDDING!

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## RinZo (Jul 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Ummm??... Go play in traffic??   JUST KIDDING!
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



I live right next to a major highway.  Should be rush hour traffic.  so banned im gonna go kill myself


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned for insulting others.

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for insulting others.
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



banned because no know complained about him insulting others


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because no know complained about him insulting others

Click to collapse



Banned for a new weird facebook like button on every post here


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a new weird facebook like button on every post here

Click to collapse



good morning (banned) i bet its sam idea  like [Click for QR Code]


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> good morning (banned) i bet its sam idea  like [Click for QR Code]

Click to collapse



Banned for banning good mornings


----------



## XGodOfModzX (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> good morning (banned) i bet its sam idea  like [Click for QR Code]

Click to collapse



banned for false usage of QR code

GingerBreads have no souls.....But, Windows Phone 7 gives it one. I Love Launcher7


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

XGodOfModzX said:


> banned for false usage of QR code
> 
> GingerBreads have no souls.....But, Windows Phone 7 gives it one. I Love Launcher7

Click to collapse



huh ? banned 


double banned because i can't know this one is your signature or nope ? 

*GingerBreads have no souls.....But, Windows Phone 7 gives it one. I Love Launcher7 *


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> huh ? banned
> 
> 
> double banned because i can't know this one is your signature or nope ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a WP7 wannabe


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a WP7 wannabe

Click to collapse



banned because HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

Click to collapse



Banned for not paying attention. Read more.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not paying attention. Read more.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Bannes for reading the whole XDA-forum twice a day. 

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Bannes for reading the whole XDA-forum twice a day.
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



banned from the SAE institute wifi


----------



## phonegod (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned from the SAE institute wifi

Click to collapse



i ban you for being the biggest troll on xda who stay on the same threads trolling


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2011)

I ban you for having a conceited user-name.


----------



## phonegod (Jul 9, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> I ban you for having a conceited user-name.

Click to collapse



i ban you for using your baby picture as your avatar


----------



## XGodOfModzX (Jul 9, 2011)

phonegod said:


> i ban you for using your baby picture as your avatar

Click to collapse



I ban you for not actually being a phone god


----------



## phonegod (Jul 9, 2011)

XGodOfModzX said:


> I ban you for not actually being a phone god

Click to collapse



i ban you for thinking i was the phone god


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 9, 2011)

your ban has been lifted


----------



## mark manning (Jul 9, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> your ban has been lifted

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting

Infinite banned for thinking its ok to unban anyone 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## E.Cadro (Jul 9, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for not quoting
> 
> Infinite banned for thinking its ok to unban anyone
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned for being from the future 

Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 9, 2011)

E.Cadro said:


> Banned for being from the future
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HTC Aria

Click to collapse



Bannes fir being from the past.

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Bannes fir being from the past.
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



banned because you stole my signature !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you stole my signature !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because i want to kill every 13yo on the planet


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i want to kill every 13yo on the planet

Click to collapse



banned because you can't see he stole my Signature ? ?  ? ? ? ? ?? / / / / / / / / / ?

 banned banned i even posted it as status in google+ 

i'll sues him  , i'm going to the nearest police station !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you can't see he stole my Signature ? ?  ? ? ? ? ?? / / / / / / / / / ?
> 
> banned banned i even posted it as status in google+
> 
> i'll sues him  , i'm going to the nearest police station !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because i dont give a damn


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i dont give a damn

Click to collapse



banned because i don't give a damn also about your 13yo !!!!!!!!! 

double ban because i'm going to eat launch now at 5:00 am


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i don't give a damn also about your 13yo !!!!!!!!!
> 
> double ban because i'm going to eat launch now at 5:00 am

Click to collapse



Banned because on the bright side, guess who just sent me an email


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned because I haven't seen your sinature before, but I will keep it though. 

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned because I haven't seen your sinature before, but I will keep it though.
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because I still can't see how you copied his sig


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I still can't see how you copied his sig

Click to collapse



banned same my thoughts 

double ban tell me who sent you mail ?  ?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned same my thoughts
> 
> double ban tell me who sent you mail ?  ?

Click to collapse



banned because you don't know


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you don't know

Click to collapse





banned because you asked me to guess !!!1

double ban because 1-0 you win , wait until i come with something for ya


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you asked me to guess !!!1
> 
> double ban because 1-0 you win , wait until i come with something for ya

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting that polish girl, it's been only 10 days 
I won, what post?


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for forgetting that polish girl, it's been only 10 days
> I won, what post?

Click to collapse



banned 
you won by this post "banned because you don't know" after you asked me to guess you cameup with this reply grrrrrrr i hate this  

double ban because tell me now fast before i go play MW2 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned
> you won by this post "banned because you don't know" after you asked me to guess you cameup with this reply grrrrrrr i hate this
> 
> double ban because tell me now fast before i go play MW2 !!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



tell you about what, banned, already did


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tell you about what, banned, already did

Click to collapse



"Banned for forgetting that polish girl, it's been only 10 days 
 I won, what post?" 

 i don't knoooooooooooooooow !!!

anyways i know why you angry now  i just saw it in + 

banned cuz i'm off to kick some @$$'s


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2011)

k0sh said:


> "Banned for forgetting that polish girl, it's been only 10 days
> I won, what post?"
> 
> i don't knoooooooooooooooow !!!
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because i hope your leg gets stuck in a fat dude's crack


----------



## k0sh (Jul 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i hope your leg gets stuck in a fat dude's crack

Click to collapse



banned because you a damy lier  


wth you wrote in +  ? ?

and who is John ? ?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you a damy lier
> 
> 
> wth you wrote in +  ? ?
> ...

Click to collapse



john???

banned for using weird names


----------



## k0sh (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> john???
> 
> banned for using weird names

Click to collapse



banned because if you check my google+ status that you posted at , you'll know what i'm talking about .. 

double ban because you didn't answer what i copied from you before !!!

*"I Know Its A TRICK"*


----------



## XGodOfModzX (Jul 10, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because if you check my google+ status that you posted at , you'll know what i'm talking about ..
> 
> double ban because you didn't answer what i copied from you before !!!
> 
> *"I Know Its A TRICK"*

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting me a invitation for Google+

Double ban for not knowing Pedobear isn't a trick


----------



## k0sh (Jul 10, 2011)

XGodOfModzX said:


> Banned for not getting me a invitation for Google+
> 
> Double ban for not knowing Pedobear isn't a trick

Click to collapse



banned because you didn't ask me invitation
double ban DO NOT SPAM THIS THREAD WITH GOOGLE+ CRAPS


----------



## moshe22 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ban you for banning too many people 

Sent From My G2x Running CM7


----------



## daman215 (Jul 10, 2011)

moshe22 said:


> Ban you for banning too many people
> 
> Sent From My G2x Running CM7

Click to collapse



i ban you and k0sh for spamming yall both been here since mar 2011 and have over 500 post


----------



## moshe22 (Jul 10, 2011)

daman215 said:


> i ban you and k0sh for spamming yall both been here since mar 2011 and have over 500 post

Click to collapse



I ban you for stalking me 

Sent From My G2x Running CM7


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 10, 2011)

moshe22 said:


> I ban you for stalking me
> 
> Sent From My G2x Running CM7

Click to collapse



Banned because I want/will get a G2X soon.

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> Banned because I want/will get a G2X soon.
> 
> Sent from my U8100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being needy


----------



## sirnikolas (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being needy

Click to collapse



Banned for having the devils phone number in your name!


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for knowing the devil's phone number.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for knowing the devil's phone number.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a devil


----------



## mprou (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for calling me a devil

Click to collapse



banned for not admiting you like it calling you like that


----------



## phonegod (Jul 10, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned for not admiting you like it calling you like that

Click to collapse



ban for having mickey mouse on crack as your avatar


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for thinking to be a (no, THE ) phonegod.

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 10, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for thinking to be a (no, THE ) phonegod.
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



banned because when I get a phone, I make it a god.

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for loving your cellphone more than your girlfriend/wife.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for loving your cellphone more than your girlfriend/wife.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a life


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not having a life

Click to collapse



Banned for telling lies

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> Banned for telling lies
> 
> Sent from my U8100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for fishing


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for not fishing with dynamite.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for not fishing with dynamite.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for fishing with napoleon dynamite


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for fishing with napoleon dynamite

Click to collapse



banned because allalalalalala (explosion)

Sent from my U8100 using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 10, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> banned because allalalalalala (explosion)
> 
> Sent from my U8100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for racism.


----------



## HerrKuk (Jul 10, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for racism.

Click to collapse



Banned for being PC

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not having a life

Click to collapse



Banned for being advisor and asked him to get a life 
Double ban cuz you also need a life "girl" 

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned for being advisor and asked him to get a life
> Double ban cuz you also need a life "girl"
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because i have to study and xda is a distraction


----------



## k0sh (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i have to study and xda is a distraction

Click to collapse



lol tell me about it  

banned because if you don't go study i'll make a rumors about you that you are a GAY go now


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i have to study and xda is a distraction

Click to collapse



Banned. XDA is NOT the distraction. Studying IS!

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. XDA is NOT the distraction. Studying IS!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for passing me


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned for passing me

Click to collapse



Banned. I didn't "pass" you. Your post wasn't even there when I quoted Husam.... My connection was weirding out.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## X8Shakira (Jul 10, 2011)

orangeassassin got banned for real


----------



## moshe22 (Jul 10, 2011)

X8Shakira said:


> orangeassassin got banned for real

Click to collapse



Banned for nonsense

Sent From My G2x Running CM7


----------



## boborone (Jul 10, 2011)

moshe22 said:


> Banned for nonsense
> 
> Sent From My G2x Running CM7

Click to collapse



That was his old account, he got banned for real

Banned for not knowing


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 10, 2011)

boborone said:


> That was his old account, he got banned for real
> 
> Banned for not knowing

Click to collapse



Banned because that sounds like a personal problem for him, what ever did he do to get himself banned? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## boborone (Jul 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that sounds like a personal problem for him, what ever did he do to get himself banned?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for putting a question mark at the end of a statement.

For cussing at ppl through pm from what I know


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for putting a question mark at the end of a statement.
> 
> For cussing at ppl through pm from what I know

Click to collapse



banned for unintelligible last sentence


----------



## k0sh (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for unintelligible last sentence

Click to collapse



banned because you are not study !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned because I see where this is going.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 10, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned because I see where this is going.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because no you don't 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because no you don't
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you right , he doesn't know a dam thing 

double ban because i'm going to play MW2 before i go eat (4:40am) now


----------



## CanesDrew (Jul 10, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for putting a question mark at the end of a statement.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that was a misuse of a comma. 

Ban the other guy for abusing that comma.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## CanesDrew (Jul 10, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you right , he doesn't know a dam thing
> 
> double ban because i'm going to play MW2 before i go eat (4:40am) now

Click to collapse



Banned for being 11 hours ahead of me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

CanesDrew said:


> Banned for being 11 hours ahead of me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for a huge f___ing roach


----------



## lennyirl (Jul 10, 2011)

Muck 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 10, 2011)

lennyirl said:


> Muck
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for mucking all around this thread. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for mucking all around this thread.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for hating


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for hating

Click to collapse



Banned because I have nothing to hate on. I know I'm cool haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have nothing to hate on. I know I'm cool haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what girls on the internet tell me all the time, too bad rule 30 exits


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's what girls on the internet tell me all the time, too bad rule 30 exits

Click to collapse



banned because you know all the rules and you ain't have a gf yet !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you know all the rules and you ain't have a gf yet !!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not his fault


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because it's not his fault

Click to collapse



banned because it is his fault , !!!!! 

if not , whose fault then ?


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 11, 2011)

edit: weird.... delete this


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 11, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because it is his fault , !!!!!
> 
> if not , whose fault then ?

Click to collapse



banned for questioning, faults! 
dont do that again... xD


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 11, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for questioning, faults!
> dont do that again... xD

Click to collapse



Banned for using a picture from some else's facbook as your avatar.

Sent from my thunderstick


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Banned for using a picture from some else's facbook as your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my thunderstick

Click to collapse



banned for stalking


----------



## pomeroythomas (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for stalking

Click to collapse



Banned for insinuating stalking is bad. 

Sent from my Zio using XDA App


----------



## jshealton (Jul 11, 2011)

pomeroythomas said:


> Banned for insinuating stalking is bad.
> 
> Sent from my Zio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking stalking is ok.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App


----------



## vapor311 (Jul 11, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned for thinking stalking is ok.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being 45 and still thinking harry Potter is cool.

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

vapor311 said:


> Banned for being 45 and still thinking harry Potter is cool.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because i like what you posted


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i like what you posted

Click to collapse



open your eyes
pssst.. you're banned


----------



## Splux (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned for not using a proper reason 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## mark manning (Jul 11, 2011)

Splux said:


> Banned for not using a proper reason
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm annoyed of how much I post in this thread.

Double banned for not quoting 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## phonegod (Jul 11, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because I'm annoyed of how much I post in this thread.
> 
> Double banned for not quoting
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



band because i hate the denver broncos


----------



## TheIneffable (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned because their is only one god of what is anything...Me.


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

> > Banned because I'm annoyed of how much I post in this thread.<br />
> > <br />
> > Double banned for not quoting <br />
> > <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I'm on the throne wishing I was a boat ban


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> I'm on the throne wishing I was a boat ban

Click to collapse



Banned for making me watch K-K-K while eating


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me watch K-K-K while eating

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't know what that is


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned cause I don't know what that is

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont want to know


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you dont want to know

Click to collapse



banned cause im hungry


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im hungry

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm forever alone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm forever alone

Click to collapse



banned cause that not true your still young and wont be alone forever and u have friends


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that not true your still young and wont be alone forever and u have friends

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to make me feel better


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that not true your still young and wont be alone forever and u have friends

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling the truth to husam. 

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for not telling the truth to husam.
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 11, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for not telling the truth to husam.
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned for not sugar coating


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jul 11, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> Banned for not sugar coating

Click to collapse



Banned because too much sugar is bad for you.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because too much sugar is bad for you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because android is getting an upgrade
look here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because android is getting an upgrade
> look here

Click to collapse



banned cause i clicked that before seeing where it went, LOL


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i clicked that before seeing where it went, LOL

Click to collapse



Banned for falling for it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for falling for it

Click to collapse



banned cause i don't know what theme to flash


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i don't know what theme to flash

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sitting on the toilet right now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm sitting on the toilet right now

Click to collapse



banned for telling me that 
double banned cause my infraction expired!!!!!


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm sitting on the toilet right now

Click to collapse



banned because you are a dirty geek   

what kinda of things you are doing inside ? **** , pee or masturbating


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for using those words.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for following the zombie preparation group and getting a kit


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned
ur signature says otherwise


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned
> ur signature says otherwise

Click to collapse



banned because you spam me by rebecca balck friday friday , fun fun fun  

she is fbwmf


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you spam me by rebecca balck friday friday , fun fun fun
> 
> she is fbwmf

Click to collapse



banned cause u brought that name to the ban thread 
double banned for taking the effort to post the vid on your wall


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u brought that name to the ban thread
> double banned for taking the effort to post the vid on your wall

Click to collapse



Banned because im going to spare it out until you feel guilty cuz u gave me the link lol
Double ban because im in toilet now lpl

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because im going to spare it out until you feel guilty cuz u gave me the link lol
> Double ban because im in toilet now lpl
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



i ban u and rinzo again
cause im tired of hearing about you bodily functions that happen in the bathroom!!


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i ban u and rinzo again
> cause im tired of hearing about you bodily functions that happen in the bathroom!!

Click to collapse



Looooooool banned because you made me laugh loudly in the bathroom
Double ban because im still inside lol

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Looooooool banned because you made me laugh loudly in the bathroom
> Double ban because im still inside lol
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned for also posting while in the bathroom


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for also posting while in the bathroom

Click to collapse



banned cause i had to wipe,reflash rom and mods and restore my dads email in the email app cause it was constantly force closing and i tried clearing its data and nothing worked so i had to wipe and reflash, irritating!!

Banned cause i finally have a theme on my phone, its pretty cool wish it was green tho.

Hey kosh want to make all the images green for me?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i had to wipe,reflash rom and mods and restore my dads email in the email app cause it was constantly force closing and i tried clearing its data and nothing worked so i had to wipe and reflash, irritating!!
> 
> Banned cause i finally have a theme on my phone, its pretty cool wish it was green tho.
> 
> Hey kosh want to make all the images green for me?

Click to collapse



Banned because my intestines are exploding. MY ASS WON'T STOP GUYS, HELP MEEEEE ;-;


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because my intestines are exploding. MY ASS WON'T STOP GUYS, HELP MEEEEE ;-;

Click to collapse



Banned for no buttplug?

Change roms like I change underwear.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for no buttplug?
> 
> Change roms like I change underwear.

Click to collapse



Just banned

@David yeah sure buddy lets talk about.it later on google+ oright

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## Zombie Dude (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned!...because I said so?


----------



## k0sh (Jul 12, 2011)

Zombie Dude said:


> Banned!...because I said so?

Click to collapse



banned because who cares what you say  

double ban because I Said So


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for breathing my air.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 12, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned for breathing my air.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for a way-too-long username


----------



## k0sh (Jul 12, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for a way-too-long username

Click to collapse



banned because you were right his username so LOOOOOOONG away away


----------



## vapor311 (Jul 12, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you were right his username so LOOOOOOONG away away

Click to collapse



Banned for not making the o's in the word long be more leet like so "LoOOoOooOoOoNG" 
Thank you ultima online ghost speech!

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 12, 2011)

vapor311 said:


> Banned for not making the o's in the word long be more leet like so "LoOOoOooOoOoNG"
> Thank you ultima online ghost speech!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because i'm not looking to make it L0cK SeXy  , this is for Geeks 

double ban wtf is ultima online ghost speech doing with this f><ckin thread ?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i'm not looking to make it L0cK SeXy  , this is for Geeks
> 
> double ban wtf is ultima online ghost speech doing with this f><ckin thread ?

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing sunglasses inside


----------



## Ronny Tabasco (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned because I have to have 10 posts to post in a development forum to get support for a ROM. Stupidest rule I've ever heard.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

Ronny Tabasco said:


> Banned because I have to have 10 posts to post in a development forum to get support for a ROM. Stupidest rule I've ever heard.

Click to collapse



Banned because ten posts is nothing


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for being snooty and having nothing better to do than ban the man with a life and 6 kids above you. Ten posts takes a while if you learn to use the search function

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ronny Tabasco said:


> Banned because ten posts is a lot when you new users have to wait five minutes between each posts. This takes the stupidity up a notch.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not our fault that some newbies decided to spam to get their 10 posts, be mad at them, not xda.
-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 12, 2011)

Ronny Tabasco said:


> Banned because I have to have 10 posts to post in a development forum to get support for a ROM. Stupidest rule I've ever heard.

Click to collapse



Really?, great beginning of you here. Probably you will get banned for real if you keep spamming the board to avoid the "stupid" rules you ever heard.


----------



## leezrd (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Really?, great beginning of you here. Probably you will get banned for real if you keep spamming the board to avoid the "stupid" rules you ever heard.

Click to collapse



I thought it would be "most stupid"... No banno (like people say no homo, but with ban... Let me know if I should edit this part if not appropriate)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

leezrd said:


> I thought it would be "most stupid"... No banno (like people say no homo, but with ban... Let me know if I should edit this part if not appropriate)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for disrespecting Mr. Clown (note horrific honorific). Back off and sleep it over before the permaban.

@Mr. Clown: Sir, if I may just ban you for the epic pwnage. Thank you, sir. It is a great honour, sir.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for disrespecting Mr. Clown (note horrific honorific). Back off and sleep it over before the permaban.
> 
> @Mr. Clown: Sir, if I may just ban you for the epic pwnage. Thank you, sir. It is a great honour, sir.

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking the noob's side


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not taking the noob's side

Click to collapse



Banned because:
1. The noob is in the wrong.
2. I'm scared of the Clown.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because:
> 1. The noob is in the wrong.
> 2. I'm scared of the Clown.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't blame you


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned because although you don't blame me, you banned me.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because although you don't blame me, you banned me.

Click to collapse



Banned for mixing threads


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mixing threads

Click to collapse




Banned a question, then ask one the gli sviluppatorri rhyme blames husam 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned a question, then ask one the gli sviluppatorri rhyme blames husam
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for having 78 thanks at time of press (refer to signature )


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having 78 thanks at time of press (refer to signature )

Click to collapse



Banned because ypu don't help to raise them to 666, or at least to 100 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned because we have the exact same number of thanks. Lol.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we have the exact same number of thanks. Lol.

Click to collapse




Banned because we have also the exact same phone...  yours is amoled or slcd?
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because we have also the exact same phone...  yours is amoled or slcd?
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I have an SLCD screen.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have an SLCD screen.

Click to collapse



Banned from amoled 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for using a Samsung tech. 

Double banned because I need to get back to work otherwise I'll sleep in the office tonight.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using a Samsung tech.
> 
> Double banned because I need to get back to work otherwise I'll sleep in the office tonight.

Click to collapse



Banned because its the only Samsung thing I ever bought and it rocks! Admit it, you want one

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I also have S-LCD.
> Double ban because Samsung can suck my balls.

Click to collapse



Banned for having something


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having something

Click to collapse



Nyan ban 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nyan ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



bread fish ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

Microsoft Excel ban. Fvck these noobs... don't even know how to link formulas. Fvcking R#[email protected]


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Microsoft Excel ban. Fvck these noobs... don't even know how to link formulas. Fvcking R#[email protected]

Click to collapse



Banned for L337 speak. 

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned for L337 speak.
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being like husam... What's with 666?


----------



## k0sh (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being like husam... What's with 666?

Click to collapse



banned because 666 means triple six


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being like husam... What's with 666?

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanted numbers because husam was taken 
and i had no nickname when i signed in


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wanted numbers because husam was taken
> and i had no nickname when i signed in

Click to collapse



Banned for having no nicknames. Your friends are either too lame or not awesome enough. And we shall get you one.... once I've gotten round to it


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not having nicknames.

Click to collapse



Banned for simulpost! High 5!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for high fiving me.

Click to collapse



Banned for high fiving him in the on the face

@saka: i now have a nickname, dash, rings any bells (FB FTW)


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for high fiving him in the on the face
> 
> @saka: i now have a nickname, dash, rings any bells (FB FTW)

Click to collapse



Banned for being... wait-for-it...






















DASHING!


----------



## SidDark (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being... wait-for-it...
> 
> DASHING!

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting space - In more ways than one


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for disappointing him.

Click to collapse



Banned for reaching 1000 posts, congrats, you're an ot adult now


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned because HIMYM is absolutely hilarious. It made me have faith in TV again.


----------



## Splux (Jul 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because HIMYM is absolutely hilarious. It made me have faith in TV again.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what HIMYM is 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using paper and pen.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it's how I met your mother. And It's the best sitcom on TV.

Click to collapse



Banned because I think it's funny how NPH is a sex hungry heterosexual on that show but in real life he's actually gay.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I think it's funny how NPH is a sex hungry heterosexual on that show but in real life he's actually gay.

Click to collapse



Banned. That's why it's called ACTING...... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. That's why it's called ACTING......
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....

Click to collapse



Banned because I know.  They're just opposites


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I know.  They're just opposites

Click to collapse



Still. Banned. 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still. Banned.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation4G....

Click to collapse



Banned....Where is everyone!?!


----------



## z3nful (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for seeing the "you have been banned by an administrator" page. That ****s confidential.

Sent from my HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

z3nful said:


> Banned for seeing the "you have been banned by an administrator" page. That ****s confidential.
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for living 2 hours away from me 
double banned you cause Slacker Radio Isnt Working!!! 
Triple Ban you cause its not thursday and i have to go 2 more full days with out my laptop


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for living 2 hours away from me
> double banned you cause Slacker Radio Isnt Working!!!
> Triple Ban you cause its not thursday and i have to go 2 more full days with out my laptop

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a lap top


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jul 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for living 2 hours away from me
> double banned you cause Slacker Radio Isnt Working!!!
> Triple Ban you cause its not thursday and i have to go 2 more full days with out my laptop

Click to collapse



Banned because HTC still needs to unlock my bootloader!


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## bbily (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned bcz I-m a newbie and not allowed to post in main forums.


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 12, 2011)

bbily said:


> Banned bcz I-m a newbie and not allowed to post in main forums.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a newfie . Aka Newfoundlander. Aka stupid.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

bbily said:


> Banned bcz I-m a newbie and not allowed to post in main forums.

Click to collapse



banned cause i extracted a lot of images on my phone to a folder and they deleted themselves and i have to start over


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i extracted a lot of images on my phone to a folder and they deleted themselves and i have to start over

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not hard to re-extract (or you know use a computer).


----------



## z3nful (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for double redundancy loop

Sent from my HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because it's not hard to re-extract (or you know use a computer).

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont feel like wiring my phone to the computer and rather use dropboxx to send files to phone then extract on phone


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for celebrating his birthday every year. 

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for celebrating his birthday every year.
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



banned cause there is no discussion of birthdays here


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause there is no discussion of birthdays here

Click to collapse



Banned because we love birthdays here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because we love birthdays here

Click to collapse



banned cause yes, but there are no discussions going on about birthdays


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause yes, but there are no discussions going on about birthdays

Click to collapse



Banned because my Bday isn't until October


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because my Bday isn't until October

Click to collapse



banned cause thats when mine is


----------



## k0sh (Jul 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause thats when mine is

Click to collapse



i'm glad that always when i wakeup , you the 1st one i have to ban  

cheers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

k0sh said:


> i'm glad that always when i wakeup , you the 1st one i have to ban
> 
> cheers

Click to collapse



LMAO 

banned cause u didnt know that my complaint was a complaint and not a question on google+


----------



## k0sh (Jul 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO
> 
> banned cause u didnt know that my complaint was a complaint and not a question on google+

Click to collapse



banned because i knew i just wanna spam your post 

double ban because friday friday what you gonna do on thr friday ? LMBO


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i knew i just wanna spam your post
> 
> double ban because friday friday what you gonna do on thr friday ? LMBO

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont know
banned cause im looking forward to thursday cause i will finally have my laptop power cord replacement 

banend again what do u think of my current home screens on my phone: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15592284&postcount=13011


----------



## k0sh (Jul 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i dont know
> banned cause im looking forward to thursday cause i will finally have my laptop power cord replacement
> 
> banend again what do u think of my current home screens on my phone: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15592284&postcount=13011

Click to collapse



double ban because there is blue too much on your phone  and that is my Fav color 

double ban because i'm so damn lazy zZZZZzZzzZ


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

k0sh said:


> double ban because there is blue too much on your phone  and that is my Fav color
> 
> double ban because i'm so damn lazy zZZZZzZzzZ

Click to collapse



banned cause i would prefer green


----------



## k0sh (Jul 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i would prefer green

Click to collapse



ban because i can make theme for you ( green ) if you just give me any theme zip from your phone section


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2011)

k0sh said:


> ban because i can make theme for you ( green ) if you just give me any theme zip from your phone section

Click to collapse



banned cause i sent you pm with instructions and link


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i sent you pm with instructions and link

Click to collapse



banned because i also edit the theme for you and sent you pm already  

what about the record ? is it me the fastest themer ever


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 13, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i also edit the theme for you and sent you pm already
> 
> what about the record ? is it me the fastest themer ever

Click to collapse



banned cause yes it was pretty fast but i feel u took those menus pic from a gingerbread them 

also i appreciate your time and effort and will aprreciate more if you can complete the whole thing whenever u get time


----------



## vapor311 (Jul 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause yes it was pretty fast but i feel u took those menus pic from a gingerbread them
> 
> also i appreciate your time and effort and will aprreciate more if you can complete the whole thing whenever u get time

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a g2x with screen bleed and reboots like we all should or do and like it!

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 13, 2011)

vapor311 said:


> Banned for not using a g2x with screen bleed and reboots like we all should or do and like it!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not researching before you spend money like that on a phone 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not researching before you spend money like that on a phone
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I sit next to a *****y girl in the bus and there, everyone looking at me like a freak with that me jelly look  xD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I sit next to a *****y girl in the bus and there, everyone looking at me like a freak with that me jelly look  xD

Click to collapse



Banned because you ain't getting freak-ay with the girl haha Make peeps jelly for reals.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you ain't getting freak-ay with the girl haha Make peeps jelly for reals.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because he looked freak
Double ban cuz u didnt add me in g+

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 13, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because he looked freak
> Double ban cuz u didnt add me in g+
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have a G+.

Double banned because I don't have an invite either. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## leezrd (Jul 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't have a G+.
> 
> Double banned because I don't have an invite either.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Pm me and I'll send you an invite

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

leezrd said:


> Pm me and I'll send you an invite
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you spam this thread with G+ invitation


----------



## leezrd (Jul 13, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you spam this thread with G+ invitation

Click to collapse



Banned for being spammed because eyes rolling and not looking to see spam coming

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

leezrd said:


> Banned for being spammed because eyes rolling and not looking to see spam coming
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for a cute nick. You a friend of Gecko?


----------



## leezrd (Jul 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for a cute nick. You a friend of Gecko?

Click to collapse



Banned for think friend of gecko i eat tyrannosaurus rex for lunch (i can't spell but google can)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

leezrd said:


> Banned for think friend of gecko i eat tyrannosaurus rex for lunch (i can't spell but google can)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing how to spell, but not knowing how to capitalize.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for knowing how to spell, but not knowing how to capitalize.

Click to collapse



banned for thinking that he needs caps, caps mean that you're angry


----------



## leezrd (Jul 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for knowing how to spell, but not knowing how to capitalize.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing I was using Goggle in common verb as in "google it if don't believe me", and not proper noun as in "the search engine Goggle is great"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## leezrd (Jul 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for thinking that he needs caps, caps mean that you're angry

Click to collapse



Banned for typing faster than I swype

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 13, 2011)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not knowing I was using Goggle in common verb as in "google it if don't believe me", and not proper noun as in "the search engine Goggle is great"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm referring to the _Tyrannosaurus Rex_. <- spelled without even googling it. 

Note capitalization of the name of genus when naming a species using the bynominal nomenclature. Also note _italics_, because I suddenly feel like I need to do it correctly. 

Your grammar also used the word "google" as a noun, as opposed to as a verb. Since it refers to an actual special entity, it should be capitalized as per the entity's preference, hence Google. The verb "google" refers to using a search engine to find information, mostly using google.com, and verbs need not be capitalized. 

Lastly, other common nouns for animal names does not need capitalization. Hence gecko. 

Banned.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm referring to the _Tyrannosaurus Rex_. <- spelled without even googling it.
> 
> Note capitalization of the name of genus when naming a species using the bynominal nomenclature. Also note _italics_, because I suddenly feel like I need to do it correctly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey lecture , banned 

double ban because your last word "banned" was really cool though , its like , you may dismiss now


----------



## leezrd (Jul 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm referring to the _Tyrannosaurus Rex_. <- spelled without even googling it.
> 
> Note capitalization of the name of genus when naming a species using the bynominal nomenclature. Also note _italics_, because I suddenly feel like I need to do it correctly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking at my profile and seeing I'm from south carolina....should be glad I don't use south carolina words like;  "deers", "goodest", "onlyest" (wait I heard someone correct another person saying drop the "y" and add "iest" so "onliest" ) , mâtor (for tomato) , "tard" (tired), "going to the walmart"S" ",

Also banned for not seeing from charleston, which means grammar is non-exsistant here. "i be righ cha" (I'm right here), "ya boi fru roun ya?" (are you from around here?)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not looking at my profile and seeing I'm from south carolina....should be glad I don't use south carolina words like;  "deers", "goodest", "onlyest" (wait I heard someone correct another person saying drop the "y" and add "iest" so "onliest" ) , mâtor (for tomato) , "tard" (tired), "going to the walmart"S" ",
> 
> Also banned for not seeing from charleston, which means grammar is non-exsistant here. "i be righ cha" (I'm right here), "ya boi fru roun ya?" (are you from around here?)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you passed me 

double ban , because this is like south africa and not "America"


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Jul 13, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you passed me
> 
> double ban , because this is like south africa and not "America"

Click to collapse



Banned because this is neither America or South Africa. This.... Is.... SPARTA!!!!!1!!one

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 13, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because this is neither America or South Africa. This.... Is.... SPARTA!!!!!1!!one
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Orly? Banned because This is the mushroom kingdom.


----------



## Sybregunne (Jul 13, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> Orly? Banned because This is the mushroom kingdom.

Click to collapse



Banned coz i eat mushroom for lunch.

Sent from  a stolen Desire HD with ARHD


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 13, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz i eat mushroom for lunch.
> 
> Sent from  a stolen Desire HD with ARHD

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing.


----------



## z3nful (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned fort being banned

Sent from my Pocket Laptop


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, you're just banned.


----------



## vapor311 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Yeah, you're just banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for not learning to play the banned game right. "" to win

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App


----------



## z3nful (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for winning the game

Sent from my HD2 Pocket Laptop


----------



## mark manning (Jul 13, 2011)

z3nful said:


> Banned for winning the game
> 
> Sent from my HD2 Pocket Laptop

Click to collapse



Banned cause your ignorant sob that doesnt qoute 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 13, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned cause your ignorant sob that doesnt qoute
> 
> sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned for not controlling your temper  You'll have an aneurism home boy if you don't control that.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for not controlling your temper  You'll have an aneurism home boy if you don't control that.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm broke and it's stressing me out


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm broke and it's stressing me out

Click to collapse



banned because how you broke ? huh!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm broke and it's stressing me out

Click to collapse



banned cause me too til tommorrow 



k0sh said:


> banned because how you broke ? huh!

Click to collapse



banned for asking about being broke, we got bills!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause me too til tommorrow
> 
> 
> banned for asking about being broke, we got bills!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned BILLS BILLS BILLS UGHHHHH


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned BILLS BILLS BILLS UGHHHHH

Click to collapse



banned cause im in a very good mood today 

1. I got the new market and love it
2. Got the workaround to watch videos in the new market on rooted device 
3. Got new wifi tether app that is awesome!!
4. My laptop charger is ready to be picked up finally 
5. Got my check early and my chase app actually able to take the pic on a window seal


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im in a very good mood today
> 
> 1. I got the new market and love it
> 2. Got the workaround to watch videos in the new market on rooted device
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I still can't get the video section working.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because I still can't get the video section working.

Click to collapse



banned cause whats wrong with it?
try installing this apk: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22935636/com.google.android.videos-1.apk


and use this method too bypass the root block:




> "you can rent the movie with a rooted device...you just can't watch it (but you can with this trick)
> 
> open terminal on phone
> Code:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause whats wrong with it?
> try installing this apk: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22935636/com.google.android.videos-1.apk
> 
> 
> and use this method too bypass the root block:

Click to collapse



Banned because I tried that but the terminal tells me it's a read only file.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because I tried that but the terminal tells me it's a read only file.

Click to collapse



Banned because you need S-OFF for that.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need S-OFF for that.

Click to collapse



Banned would off bug spray work instead?


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned would off bug spray work instead?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a slow human being.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because I'm a slow human being.

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow. And double banned for talking about serious stuff in OT.


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being slow. And double banned for talking about serious stuff in OT.

Click to collapse



Banned because being on-topic in an off-topic section would mean that I'm being off-topic in the off-topic section. Therefore I being even more off-topic than what the off-topic section was made for, and it was made for off-topic discussions, but being on-topic in the off-topic section, which is consider not on topic in the off-topic section, would mean that I am indeed of off-topic in the off-topic forum, simply by being not on the topic that the off topic forums were made for, thus being off-topic on the off-topic section.


----------



## mark manning (Jul 14, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because being on-topic in an off-topic section would mean that I'm being off-topic in the off-topic section. Therefore I being even more off-topic than what the off-topic section was made for, and it was made for off-topic discussions, but being on-topic in the off-topic section, which is consider not on topic in the off-topic section, would mean that I am indeed of off-topic in the off-topic forum, simply by being not on the topic that the off topic forums were made for, thus being off-topic on the off-topic section.

Click to collapse



Banned for to long of a ban

Double banned for not making sense

Tripple banned for not even coming close to funny 

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## mprou (Jul 14, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for to long of a ban
> 
> Double banned for not making sense
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause im sleepy and can't read big posts


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Jul 14, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause im sleepy and can't read big posts

Click to collapse





Banned for acting smart.

Double banned for being sleepy.

Triple banned for stating half of the obvious.

Quad banned for not taking it to the next level.

Penta banned for the perma-ban smell.


----------



## mark manning (Jul 14, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for acting smart.
> 
> Double banned for being sleepy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Infinite ban for telling people about the perma ban smell

SMH.....

sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## k0sh (Jul 14, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for acting smart.
> 
> Double banned for being sleepy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because your signature very cool though


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because being on-topic in an off-topic section would mean that I'm being off-topic in the off-topic section. Therefore I being even more off-topic than what the off-topic section was made for, and it was made for off-topic discussions, but being on-topic in the off-topic section, which is consider not on topic in the off-topic section, would mean that I am indeed of off-topic in the off-topic forum, simply by being not on the topic that the off topic forums were made for, thus being off-topic on the off-topic section.

Click to collapse



I'd have to ban you from using that. It's my trademark, buddy.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd have to ban you from using that. It's my trademark, buddy.

Click to collapse



freaking ban the worst ever been banned in this thread , i ban you with all  the power i have , how the hell you pass us all ? ? 
double ban what you think should i eat ans stop thinking like women about i'm getting fat or i just don't ?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned because I'm the King of OT, and I can't take it when someone rapes my quotations. Get it right, for once.


And yes, you should eat as much as you'd like.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm the King of OT, and I can't take it when someone rapes my quotations. Get it right, for once.
> 
> 
> And yes, you should eat as much as you'd like.

Click to collapse



yeah i was you i'll do the same , but at least , tag the last one who comment and make it pro  
btw banned


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned because I quoted him. And that's enough for me


----------



## k0sh (Jul 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I quoted him. And that's enough for me

Click to collapse



wah wah this is so mean !!!! banned


----------



## leezrd (Jul 14, 2011)

Kosh is banned for viewing galaxy tab q&a

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 14, 2011)

leezrd said:


> Kosh is banned for viewing galaxy tab q&a
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you stalker on me or wahhh  go away geek


----------



## Sybregunne (Jul 14, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you stalker on me or wahhh  go away geek

Click to collapse



Banned... Coz i cannot think of a good reason. 

Sent from  a stolen Desire HD with ARHD


----------



## Andassaran (Jul 14, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned... Coz i cannot think of a good reason.
> 
> Sent from  a stolen Desire HD with ARHD

Click to collapse



Banned because you couldn't think of a good reason.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned... Coz i cannot think of a good reason.
> 
> Sent from  a stolen Desire HD with ARHD

Click to collapse



Blardy nub... Banned


----------



## Andassaran (Jul 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Blardy nub... Banned

Click to collapse



Banned because I beat you to that one.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned because I beat you to that one.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to beat me. I was banning people before it is cool.


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for trying to beat me. I was banning people before it is cool.

Click to collapse



benned for competing with chuck norris


----------



## Andassaran (Jul 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> benned for competing with chuck norris

Click to collapse



Banned for a misspelled word 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> benned for competing with chuck norris

Click to collapse



Banned because Chuck Norris fell to my banhammer too.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris fell to my banhammer too.

Click to collapse



Banned for threatening chuck. 



Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## leezrd (Jul 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for threatening chuck.
> View attachment 654666
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



banned for using picture if hammer that was so first 3 hundred post

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2011)

leezrd said:


> banned for using picture if hammer that was so first 3 hundred post
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being here so long that you know what went on in the first 300 posts


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Banned for being here so long that you know what went on in the first 300 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because I have heart burn


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I have heart burn

Click to collapse



banned for having spices in your blood stream


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for having spices in your blood stream

Click to collapse



Banned because its almost time for me to lave for work


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because its almost time for me to lave for work

Click to collapse



Banned for having a job


----------



## Andassaran (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a job

Click to collapse



Banned for using Pink Floyd as your avatar pic. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a job

Click to collapse



banned for being too young to need a job


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being too young to need a job

Click to collapse



banned because i'm 19!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i'm 19!!

Click to collapse



fine banned for being 19 and not having a job


----------



## silentscreamer (Jul 14, 2011)

banned for keep on thinking 


...dont think, just follow the herd


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned for screaming silently.

Sent from your device


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for screaming silently.
> 
> Sent from your device

Click to collapse



banned cause he must of been screaming in your lunchbox


----------



## silentscreamer (Jul 14, 2011)

YOU are banned for  banning others 

proof: banned.ytmnd.com


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

silentscreamer said:


> YOU are banned for  banning others
> 
> proof: banned.ytmnd.com

Click to collapse




banned cause your in that boat too


----------



## silentscreamer (Jul 14, 2011)

dammit :-O  ... i´ll better get my rudders 

Ok ... so i ban you for banning and blaming me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

silentscreamer said:


> dammit :-O  ... i´ll better get my rudders
> 
> Ok ... so i ban you for banning and blaming me

Click to collapse



banned cause your giving out thanks like fliers 

i would give u some but im at my daily limit


----------



## silentscreamer (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks for your nice advise and get bannet for that too


----------



## silentscreamer (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i would give u some but im at my daily limit

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

silentscreamer said:


> thanks for your nice advise and get bannet for that too

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep thanking him for banning you


----------



## silentscreamer (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you keep thanking him for banning you

Click to collapse





this was only to find out the " thanks" limit  

"Sorry, you are limited to five thanks per day"


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

silentscreamer said:


> this was only to find out the " thanks" limit
> 
> "Sorry, you are limited to five thanks per day"

Click to collapse



Banned because I know how to do about 10 using the same profile


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know how to do about 10 using the same profile

Click to collapse



banned cause how, i need to give more out


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause how, i need to give more out

Click to collapse



banned because give them as fast as possible


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because give them as fast as possible

Click to collapse



banned cause that really works?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that really works?

Click to collapse



banned because yes, want proof i have now 134 thx


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because yes, want proof i have now 134 thx

Click to collapse



banned for thinking i would give u ten thanks


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for thinking i would give u ten thanks

Click to collapse



banned because see, i haz 8 more now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because see, i haz 8 more now

Click to collapse



banned cause your cheating your thanks with another account, at least mine was earned


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause your cheating your thanks with another account, at least mine was earned

Click to collapse



Banned because you wanted proof


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you wanted proof

Click to collapse



ban cause i didnt need it, i could of tried my self 

still banned cause u cheat


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause i didnt need it, i could of tried my self
> 
> still banned cause u cheat

Click to collapse



Banned because im getting really close to 10,000 post 

double banned because cheating is good


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because im getting really close to 10,000 post
> 
> double banned because cheating is good

Click to collapse



Banned because only until you're caught.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because im getting really close to 10,000 post
> 
> double banned because cheating is good

Click to collapse



banned for spamming way to much u have double my post and u joined 2 years later then i did 



tahahawa said:


> Banned because only until you're caught.

Click to collapse



banned cause i caught him already


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for spamming way to much u have double my post and u joined 2 years later then i did
> 
> 
> 
> banned cause i caught him already

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody knows who thx me
but you're new to the ot, so i don't think ur familiar with the so called husam667


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everybody knows who thx me
> but you're new to the ot, so i don't think ur familiar with the so called husam667

Click to collapse



banned
ive seen him thank u for dumb reasons


----------



## k0sh (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned
> ive seen him thank u for dumb reasons

Click to collapse



banned because it become my habit to ban you when i woke up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because it become my habit to ban you when i woke up

Click to collapse



banned cause everyone leaves and stops banning when u get on and im always the last one left, then rinzo comes online


----------



## k0sh (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause everyone leaves and stops banning when u get on and im always the last one left, then rinzo comes online

Click to collapse



banned cuz Hus back :~~


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned cuz Hus back :~~

Click to collapse



banned cause husam left and went sleeping and also husam cheats his thanks


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause husam left and went sleeping and also husam cheats his thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't need to thank myself


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned cuz Hus back :~~

Click to collapse



banned check ur pm.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned check ur pm.

Click to collapse



banned cuz i found 2pms of you and the second one confused meeeeeeeeeeeeee ?


----------



## Andassaran (Jul 15, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned cuz i found 2pms of you and the second one confused meeeeeeeeeeeeee ?

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive use of the letter "E"

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 15, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for excessive use of the letter "E"
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because i'm


----------



## Andassaran (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned for making a banloop 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for making a banloop
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for having an a$$ in your name


----------



## first_agent (Jul 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for having an a$$ in your name

Click to collapse



Banned because I just got here.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

first_agent said:


> Banned because I just got here.

Click to collapse








banned


----------



## k0sh (Jul 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned

Click to collapse



banned because FAIL i can't see the picture


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because FAIL i can't see the picture

Click to collapse



Banned because lol, it's cool story bro xD


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because lol, it's cool story bro xD

Click to collapse



Brool story Co. Banned.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> Brool story Co. Banned.

Click to collapse



banned cause friday paydays are the best!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause friday paydays are the best!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because pay days in general are the best.


----------



## knipp21 (Jul 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because pay days in general are the best.

Click to collapse



Banned because your profile pic is amazing

Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

knipp21 said:


> Banned because your profile pic is amazing
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for loving bacon on girls ass


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for loving bacon on girls ass

Click to collapse



Banned because lovely girly bacon butt is one of the best things to happen to this world.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because lovely girly bacon butt is one of the best things to happen to this world.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because it is impossible for me to change my avatar without starting a riot


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because it is impossible for me to change my avatar without starting a riot

Click to collapse



banned cause there is no need to change it


----------



## bountyhunter644 (Jul 15, 2011)

Banned cause change is an opportunity for improvement


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 15, 2011)

bountyhunter644 said:


> Banned cause change is an opportunity for improvement

Click to collapse



Banned because change is not always an improvement. "Don't fix what ain't broke."


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because change is not always an improvement. "Don't fix what ain't broke."

Click to collapse



banned cause i agree and also banned cause i don't like change


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i agree and also banned cause i don't like change

Click to collapse



Banned for living a routine life booooooooooooooring


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for living a routine life booooooooooooooring

Click to collapse



banned cause when u grow up everything is a routine...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause when u grow up everything is a routine...

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## 8f86TcLjmt (Jul 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



banned ...


----------



## Archer (Jul 15, 2011)

8f86TcLjmt said:


> banned ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm drunk and I wanted K0sh to have posted, not you.  (The 2 are related.)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned because I'm drunk and I wanted K0sh to have posted, not you.  (The 2 are related.)

Click to collapse



banned cause k0sh is sleeping probaly he was up late 

he will be on in the next hour most likely

banned also cause im waiting for him to come online so he can see what he can do to edit my theme


----------



## k0sh (Jul 15, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned because I'm drunk and I wanted K0sh to have posted, not you.  (The 2 are related.)

Click to collapse



Here i am, many fans are here for me , thank you guys  LMAO

Btw you banned because you drunk 


David sorry , btw u banned


Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Here i am, many fans are here for me , thank you guys  LMAO
> 
> Btw you banned because you drunk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause it wouldnt feel right with out me being banned daily right when u get up


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it wouldnt feel right with out me being banned daily right when u get up

Click to collapse



Banned because k0sh was ate your house all night.  How else would you know he was up late?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because k0sh was ate your house all night.  How else would you know he was up late?

Click to collapse



banned cause i saw his last time online and it was like 4 am for me and like 8 or 9 for him which is late for him


----------



## RinZo (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i saw his last time online and it was like 4 am for me and like 8 or 9 for him which is late for him

Click to collapse



Banned because thats 12 for me >_<


----------



## k0sh (Jul 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i saw his last time online and it was like 4 am for me and like 8 or 9 for him which is late for him

Click to collapse



banned because you are right  nah i ain't double ban u


----------



## Archer (Jul 16, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you are right  nah i ain't double ban u

Click to collapse



Banned purely because you are k0sh.... Damn it feels good to say that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned purely because you are k0sh.... Damn it feels good to say that

Click to collapse



banned cause i like your cat avatar he/she is cute 
is he your cat or a random cat?


----------



## cabessius (Jul 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i like your cat avatar he/she is cute
> is he your cat or a random cat?

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody uses a random cat as an avatar.


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 16, 2011)

cabessius said:


> Banned because nobody uses a random cat as an avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a dog person.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 16, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because I'm a dog person.

Click to collapse



banned because you are god  lol 

double ban cus wtf there is some bones you want  rofl


----------



## k0sh (Jul 16, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned purely because you are k0sh.... Damn it feels good to say that

Click to collapse



banned because do you really like to ban me  

double ban because you looks like stalker now after the last post in my thread


----------



## Andassaran (Jul 16, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because do you really like to ban me
> 
> double ban because you looks like stalker now after the last post in my thread

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for double banning
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned with a double banhammer/brick ban. 

Sent from one of my phones...If only I could remember which one.....


----------



## Kbybee9 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just a quick note, I'm gonna ban you all, them I'm done.


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for not having any idea that I did have an idea about where things were heading.
Which was me getting banned.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 16, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned for not having any idea that I did have an idea about where things were heading.
> Which was me getting banned.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because you drive me nuts , but reading and reading to get the buck what you really mean  

double ban because i want too  

i'm the owner of the Multi shield NOBODY can ban me , only when i accept that


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 16, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because you drive me nuts , but reading and reading to get the buck what you really mean
> 
> double ban because i want too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jul 16, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because what the hell is that.
> 
> Double banned because I'm the owner of Junkies to Kings Inc.

Click to collapse



Banner because I am sexy. 
I Like burgers.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 16, 2011)

Alanrocks15 said:


> Banner because I am sexy.
> I Like burgers.

Click to collapse



banned because i'm doing my new theme , since 5hours i start until now i didn't finish yet , and still many and many , many to edit , modify  

double ban , because you are not sexy WTF are you women ?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i'm doing my new theme , since 5hours i start until now i didn't finish yet , and still many and many , many to edit , modify
> 
> double ban , because you are not sexy WTF are you women ?

Click to collapse



Banned for not crushing his dreams


----------



## Emeraldawn (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not crushing his dreams

Click to collapse



Banned because need another four posts.


Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

heaven-dub said:


> Banned because need another four posts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my U20i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm so angry I could punch a hole in the wall and rip out the foundation and throw it at small children! 

Double banned for being a noob, be more progressive with your posts! No one cares how many more you need! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm so angry I could punch a hole in the wall and rip out the foundation and throw it at small children!
> 
> Double banned for being a noob, be more progressive with your posts! No one cares how many more you need!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned becuase im back in off-topic and i've been gone for months.

so hahahahaha. if you remember the old gang like MTM PurpleLama. YOUR ARE SAFEEEE BLAD!!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

Zd0s said:


> banned becuase im back in off-topic and i've been gone for months.
> 
> so hahahahaha. if you remember the old gang like MTM PurpleLama. YOUR ARE SAFEEEE BLAD!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being back, and we all remember the old gang, I'm part of that old gang  

Double banned because blad isn't a word! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being back, and we all remember the old gang, I'm part of that old gang
> 
> Double banned because blad isn't a word!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



safe blad!

your banned for not buying me a welcome back present ;(


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

Zd0s said:


> safe blad!
> 
> your banned for not buying me a welcome back present ;(

Click to collapse



Ahhh, mkay haha 

Banned for thinking I have money to buy you a present. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

You're banned for don't know me.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ahhh, mkay haha
> 
> Banned for thinking I have money to buy you a present.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for being nice to him


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> You're banned for don't know me.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want to know you....and if I do, for what reason? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being nice to him

Click to collapse



You're banned for skipping my post.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't want to know you....and if I do, for what reason?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because she/she might be your sister 
or orange assassin


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't want to know you....and if I do, for what reason?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



You're banned because you asked the question. LOL


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> You're banned because you asked the question. LOL

Click to collapse



You're banned because the question asked has not been answered.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're banned because the question asked has not been answered.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



You're banned because you asked the question to the person you don't want to know.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> You're banned because you asked the question to the person you don't want to know.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still a noob, until you acquire not noob status then I don't need to know you....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're still a noob, until you acquire not noob status then I don't need to know you....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for not been nice to a NoOb.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for not been nice to a NoOb.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want to be nice to anybody today! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I don't want to be nice to anybody today!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for moody.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for moody.

Click to collapse



Banned because if you read the mafia thread then you'd know why.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Solrac_Leinad (Jul 16, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i don't give a damn also about your 13yo !!!!!!!!!
> 
> double ban because i'm going to eat launch now at 5:00 am

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too smexy to let ya go unbanned...
(I'm too smexy for beign banned as well) 


Sent from my X10 using XDA App


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if you read the mafia thread then you'd know why.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for not provide the link to a newbie.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for not provide the link to a newbie.

Click to collapse



Banned because you aren't an exception, don't be a noob, look it up yourself. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you aren't an exception, don't be a noob, look it up yourself.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned, because you banned me, so I won't be able to look up. LOL


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, because you banned me, so I won't be able to look up. LOL

Click to collapse



Banned because just like all the noobs, now that you got your 10 posts, you'll abandon the OT for good


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because just like all the noobs, now that you got your 10 posts, you'll abandon the OT for good

Click to collapse



Banned for bad counting my post.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for bad counting my post.

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't, you got your 10 posts + 8 more


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I didn't, you got your 10 posts + 8 more

Click to collapse



Banned for cheating.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for cheating.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not cheating, cheating is not real in the ban thread.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's not cheating, cheating is not real in the ban thread.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm so bored that I turned the TV on 
on the bright side, Meet the Fokers is on


----------



## kryptoner (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm so bored that I turned the TV on
> on the bright side, Meet the Fokers is on

Click to collapse



banned because I didn't like signature of the person you quoted


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

kryptoner said:


> banned because I didn't like signature of the person you quoted

Click to collapse



Banned because my signature likes you 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## uoosuow (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my signature likes you
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I slipped on banana peel.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

uoosuow said:


> Banned because I slipped on banana peel.

Click to collapse



Banned because that was one of my assassins trying to kill you for knowing too much. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that was one of my assassins trying to kill you for knowing too much.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for not hiring oranges
double banned for having suicidal assassins


----------



## moshe22 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not hiring oranges
> double banned for having suicidal assassins

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about suicide.

Sent From My G2x Running CM7


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

moshe22 said:


> Banned for talking about suicide.
> 
> Sent From My G2x Running CM7

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking about Android.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for not talking about Android.

Click to collapse



Banned for not resting untill someone bans you

Sent from my MSM using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not resting untill someone bans you
> 
> Sent from my MSM using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making a girl cry...

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for making a girl cry...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because usually I feel bad about it, for some reason now I don't 

I'm becoming a troll


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for making a girl cry...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for forcing me to agree, Husam really should chill with that. Being so harsh is unnecessary 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for forcing me to agree, Husam really should chill with that. Being so harsh is unnecessary
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for not warning me there is a troll in the house.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for not warning me there is a troll in the house.

Click to collapse



Banned because he's not a troll... Just a werewolf like creature that transforms to a troll... (Hint: everyone here with posts >1500 are like that) 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because he's not a troll... Just a werewolf like creature that transforms to a troll... (Hint: everyone here with posts >1500 are like that)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for having trolls who have more than 1500 posts..

(Hint: I have more than 10000 posts on other forums, I've never talk like that. )


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for having trolls who have more than 1500 posts..
> 
> (Hint: I have more than 10000 posts on other forums, I've never talk like that. )

Click to collapse



Banned for hating me >.>


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for having trolls who have more than 1500 posts..
> 
> (Hint: I have more than 10000 posts on other forums, I've never talk like that. )

Click to collapse



Banned because one of the most popular trolls here is over 12.000 


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because one of the most popular trolls here is over 12.000
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to stop skipping me


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have to stop skipping me

Click to collapse



Banned because both times I had already started typing before you posted!  

..... Tapatalk....... 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because both times I had already started typing before you posted!
> 
> ..... Tapatalk.......
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for  using a typewriter


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for  using a typewriter

Click to collapse



Banned for hardware keyboard 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for hardware keyboard
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im using my netbook


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for hardware keyboard
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm SO not like that, I just don't like noobs that are like "This is my number 9 post".

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I'm SO not like that, I just don't like noobs that are like "This is my number 9 post".
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for confession???? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because he's not a troll... Just a werewolf like creature that transforms to a troll... (Hint: everyone here with posts >1500 are like that)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned to clarify.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for not promoting my many phones on your sigy


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not promoting my many phones on your sigy

Click to collapse



Banned for a normal ban


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a normal ban

Click to collapse



Banned for raping the dark side of the moon

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for raping the dark side of the moon
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for raping Android...? 

@M_T_M, I can advertise for a $5 fee haha
-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for raping the dark side of the moon
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I can do that by myself 
thx for helping


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for raping the* dark side of the moon*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because for some reason that line reminded me of this


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for banning a fellow Desire owner.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 16, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because for some reason that line reminded me of this

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh hard xD

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me laugh hard xD
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because of this

Intro:		(Skip the first note EXCEPT on this repeat):

  	Strum a few Times   Strum a few Times
e---------------------3-------------------3---|
B---------------------3-------------------3---|
G---------------------0-------0-----------0---|
D-------------0--2----2----2-----2--0-----0---|   * 2
A------0h2------------0-------------------2---|
E---3-----------------x-------------------3---|

		(Skip the first note ONLY on this repeat):

             Strum a few Times   Strum a few Times
e---------------------3-------------------3---|
B---------------------3-------------------3---|
G---------------------0-------------------2---|
D-------------0--2----2----2--0-----------2---|   * 2
A------0h2------------0----------2--0-----0---|
E---3-----------------x-------------------0---|


         Strum a few Times
e-----------------3---|
B-----------------3---|
G-----------------0---|
D-----------------0---|
A---0—2p0------2--2---|
E---------3-3—-3--3---|

(Guitar 1 continues to play intro behind Guitar 2’s solo).

Solo: (2nd Guitar)

e----------------------------------------------------------|
B----------3---5---0---3-----0-----------------------------|
G-----2/4-------------------------2---0--------------------|
D------------------------------------------0---------0---0-|
A-----------------------------------------------1/2--------|
E----------------------------------------------------------|


e----3/5-5/3-----------------------------------------------|
B----3/5-5/3----3/5-5/3---------3/5-5/3---3---(/0)---------|
G---------------2/4-4/2----0----2/4-4/2p0-0----------------|
D----------------------------------------------------------|
A----------------------------------------------------------|
E----------------------------------------------------------|


e-------------------------------------------------------------------|
B----------3---0---5----5b---0----3--------------3-----5------------|
G----2/4------------------------------2----4b----------------4b---2-|
D-------------------------------------------------------------------|
A-------------------------------------------------------------------|
E-------------------------------------------------------------------|


e-------------------------------------------------------------------|
B---------3----0----5-----5b-----5---3--5---------------------------|
G----2/4------------------------------------2-------4b----2---------|
D-------------------------------------------------------------------|
A-------------------------------------------------------------------|
E-------------------------------------------------------------------|


                              (End of Solo).

               Chords used for the rest of the song:
                             C     D    Am     G
                          e--0--|--2--|--0--|--3--|
                          B--1--|--3--|--1--|--0--|
                          G--0--|--2--|--2--|--0--|
                          D--2--|--0--|--2--|--0--|
                          A--3--|--0--|--0--|--2--|
                          E--0--|--0--|--0--|--3--|


(Strum G chord a few times).

C                           D
So, so you think you can tell

              AM
Heaven from Hell

                   G
Blue Skies from pain

                       D
Can you tell a green field

                    C
From a cold steel rail

                AM
A smile from a veil

                       G
So you think you can tell

                       C
Did they get you to trade

                    D
Your heroes for ghosts

                  AM
Hot Ashes for trees

                      G
Hot air for a cool breeze

                    D
Cold comfort for change

              C
Did you exchange?

                      AM
A walk on part in the war

                      G
For a lead role in a cage


  	Strum a few Times   Strum a few Times
e---------------------3-------------------3---|
B---------------------3-------------------3---|
G---------------------0-------0-----------0---|
D-------------0--2----2----2-----2--0-----0---|   * 2
A------0h2------------0-------------------2---|
E---3-----------------x-------------------3---|

             Strum a few Times   Strum a few Times
e---------------------3-------------------3---|
B---------------------3-------------------3---|
G---------------------0-------------------2---|
D-------------0--2----2----2--0-----------2---|   * 2
A------0h2------------0----------2--0-----0---|
E---3-----------------x-------------------0---|


         Strum a few Times
e-----------------3---|
B-----------------3---|
G-----------------0---|
D-----------------0---|
A---0—2p0------2--2---|
E---------3-3—-3--3---|


C                              D
How I wish, how I wish you were here

            Am                                G
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl

             D
Year after year.

                C
Running over the same old ground.

                                  AM
What have we found the same old fears

                G
Wish you were here...

(Intro is played until the End).


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because of this
> 
> Intro:		(Skip the first note EXCEPT on this repeat):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because thats one of my favourite tabs 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because thats one of my favourite tabs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned because you rock


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you rock

Click to collapse



Banned because you suck.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you rock

Click to collapse



That's right  and you..................punk...................rock XD  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> That's right  and you..................punk...................rock XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because that girl says otherwise


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that girl says otherwise

Click to collapse



Banned because you were trolling.... Double banned because if trolls were something, they would be punks.....Triple ban because punks rock.... Banned for the conclusion XD 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you were trolling.... Double banned because if trolls were something, they would be punks.....Triple ban because punks rock.... Banned for the conclusion XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because you're in a good mood today, and now the reason why i dont want to go to bed xD

double banned because looooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## gunner1982 (Jul 16, 2011)

Xda banned for having ads regardless of paid or not 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## gunner1982 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## gunner1982 (Jul 16, 2011)

Limp d1ck losers support their apps with adds

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

gunner1982 said:


> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for double posting.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for double posting.

Click to collapse



Banned because you think I'm evil


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're in a good mood today, and now the reason why i dont want to go to bed xD
> 
> double banned because looooooooooooooooooooooool

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm waiting for a girl to go home and get online on fb...  that's why the mood....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you think I'm evil

Click to collapse



banned , your thinking is not what I'm thinking.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I'm waiting for a girl to go home and get online on fb...  that's why the mood....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because, ooh, good luck with her


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because, ooh, good luck with her

Click to collapse



Banned because she said she "sees me more like a friend"  .... But anyway.... She's the most awesome person I've ever met

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because she said she "sees me more like a friend"  .... But anyway.... She's the most awesome person I've ever met
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what she said 

@rowwor, thx


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's what she said
> 
> @rowwor, thx

Click to collapse



Banned, what?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, what?

Click to collapse



banned for making me fail at understanding you


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making me fail at understanding you

Click to collapse



Banned because 







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a big mouth


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I liked your previous girlfriend better 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I liked your previous girlfriend better
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for cheating with friend's previous girl friend.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I liked your previous girlfriend better
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm laughing so hard that I don't have a reason to ban you


----------



## k0sh (Jul 17, 2011)

Zd0s said:


> banned becuase im back in off-topic and i've been gone for months.
> 
> so hahahahaha. if you remember the old gang like MTM PurpleLama. YOUR ARE SAFEEEE BLAD!!

Click to collapse



Hi you bann

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm laughing so hard that I don't have a reason to ban you

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping me.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for skipping me.

Click to collapse



Banned cause he's laughing so hard he did not see your post....
Double banned because it wasn't just me, but half of the xda XD
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause he's laughing so hard he did not see your post....
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for making excuses.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for making excuses.

Click to collapse



Banned because i have a feeling you enjoy the banter.....

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because i have a feeling you enjoy the banter.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I enjoy banter too.  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## k0sh (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for making excuses.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz argentina drawing 1~1
Double ban cuz i like too

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because i have a feeling you enjoy the banter.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for you're so right.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for you're so right.

Click to collapse



Banned because you live in -------(insert name of country here)


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you live in -------(insert name of country here)
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned, because  you put .........where i live in.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, because  you put .........where i live in.

Click to collapse



Banned because you should correct it. Do so! Now!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should correct it. Do so! Now!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned, because I only take advice not order.


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, because I only take advice not order.

Click to collapse



Banned for being nonconformant. 

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## juzz86 (Jul 17, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned for being nonconformant.
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for using big words.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned for being nonconformant.
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not clarify.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for not clarify.

Click to collapse



Banned because WE WANT PICS!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because WE WANT PICS!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.

Click to collapse



Banned for no idea.


----------



## Kbybee9 (Jul 17, 2011)

*I could just ban myself*

Yeah that works, banned due to surgery


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Kbybee9 said:


> Yeah that works, banned due to surgery

Click to collapse



banned for not playing due to surgery.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for not playing due to surgery.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a rare specimen on xda haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're a rare specimen on xda haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



LOL..Thanks. 

banned for making me post again.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> LOL..Thanks.
> 
> banned for making me post again.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting, you don't gotta if you don't wanna! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for posting, you don't gotta if you don't wanna!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for not saying" Good night".


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for not saying" Good night".

Click to collapse



Banned for making me be polite, goodnight 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for making me be polite, goodnight
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laughed. 

Good night.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for making me laughed.
> 
> Good night.

Click to collapse



Banned for socializing in the ban thread


----------



## k0sh (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for socializing in the ban thread

Click to collapse



do not update it  

you banned


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

k0sh said:


> do not update it
> 
> you banned

Click to collapse



thx ban


----------



## k0sh (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx ban

Click to collapse



banned , after you open it , wait until it give you successful connected


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned , after you open it , wait until it give you successful connected

Click to collapse



useless ban


----------



## k0sh (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> useless ban

Click to collapse



it didn't work for u ? hw the f#@ck ? banned btw


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

k0sh said:


> it didn't work for u ? hw the f#@ck ? banned btw

Click to collapse



double security ban


----------



## k0sh (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> double security ban

Click to collapse



lol  your university help you guys to study that is why they block almost websites 

banned baby


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

k0sh said:


> lol  your university help you guys to study that is why they block almost websites
> 
> banned baby

Click to collapse



what i don't get is that facebook is available after 12:00, this is stupid
i used to use opera mini on my netbook, but it doesnt work anymore, cant get it to load


----------



## k0sh (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what i don't get is that facebook is available after 12:00, this is stupid
> i used to use opera mini on my netbook, but it doesnt work anymore, cant get it to load

Click to collapse



re-install  easy , banned


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

k0sh said:


> re-install  easy , banned

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot to carry money, and now I'm hungry


----------



## uoosuow (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I forgot to carry money, and now I'm hungry

Click to collapse



Banned because you just reminded me, that Im hunry too.


----------



## stopa46 (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned because you just reminded me that i'm making dinner today


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

stopa46 said:


> Banned because you just reminded me that i'm making dinner today

Click to collapse



Banned for doing a girl job


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for doing a girl job

Click to collapse



Banned for being in college but not knowing how to cook.

And the best chefs are men


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being in college but not knowing how to cook.
> 
> And the best chefs are men

Click to collapse



Banned because we always have people to do that for us 
and those people can be found in restaurants


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we always have people to do that for us
> and those people can be found in restaurants

Click to collapse



Banned because I can cook better than 70% of restaurants in Malaysia.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I can cook better than 70% of restaurants in Malaysia.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sick of emos 
my day is officially ruined


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned for making it so easy to ruin your day


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making it so easy to ruin your day

Click to collapse



Banned because idk why people love the ones who stalk them just because they hide behind the shell of I'm a good guy, I have cookies, and when you say anything bad about him, man ur doomed


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because idk why people love the ones who stalk them just because they hide behind the shell of I'm a good guy, I have cookies, and when you say anything bad about him, man ur doomed

Click to collapse



Banned for being on your man period. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for being on your man period.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned for looooooooooooooooool
I hear that often lately


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for looooooooooooooooool
> I hear that often lately

Click to collapse



Banned for listening. Husam666 y u no love meeeeee! 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for listening. Husam666 y u no love meeeeee!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned for waking me up.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for listening. Husam666 y u no love meeeeee!
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Because I'm not g4y  
banned


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for waking me up.

Click to collapse



'afternoon/ morning ban


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned for short words.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for short words.

Click to collapse



Banned because lost for words - pink floyd


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because lost for words - pink floyd

Click to collapse



Banned for making my browser crashed.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for making my browser crashed.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not me to blame


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not me to blame

Click to collapse



Banned, because you make me blame you for everything.


----------



## pomeroythomas (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, because you make me blame you for everything.

Click to collapse



Banned because you like it. 

Sent from my Zio using XDA App


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

pomeroythomas said:


> Banned because you like it.
> 
> Sent from my Zio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned, you're so right.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, you're so right.

Click to collapse



Banned for not blaming in the blaming thread


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not blaming in the blaming thread

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping me busy.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for keeping me busy.

Click to collapse



Banned because you still hate  me


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you still hate  me

Click to collapse



Banned for bad guessing.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for bad guessing.

Click to collapse



Banned because i know, you'll know im cool


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i know, you'll know im cool

Click to collapse



Banned for bad guessing again..LOL


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for bad guessing again..LOL

Click to collapse



Banned because I know I'm cool. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for bad guessing again..LOL

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I guess, I predict


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

banned for predicting. LOLOLOL


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for predicting. LOLOLOL

Click to collapse



Banned for loling a lot


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for loling a lot

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone can lol but only a true person can lqtm.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because everyone can lol but only a true person can lqtm.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a true person.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for not being a true person.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was the one who brought lqtm to xda, I'm more true than hiv and aids! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I was the one who brought lqtm to xda, I'm more true than hiv and aids!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



hiv is aids

banned for being ignorant


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hiv is aids
> 
> banned for being ignorant

Click to collapse



Banned for being the ignorant one:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071122141204AAPoD6w 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being the ignorant one:
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071122141204AAPoD6w
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for linking none Android related.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being the ignorant one:
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071122141204AAPoD6w
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of the things i was running away from


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reminding me of the things i was running away from

Click to collapse



Banned for running away from the truth!!! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for running away from the truth!!!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned for telling the truth.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for telling the truth.

Click to collapse



Banned cause the cake is a lie and for not having an avatar 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for telling the truth.

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to work on your bans, they still have a noobish touch to them.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you need to work on your bans, they still have a noobish touch to them.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for asking her to ban like sakai


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

banned for mention the NoOb again.

Can't use my avatar as it's .gif.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15720447&postcount=17


----------



## swiperrat (Jul 17, 2011)

SamVib said:


> I ban you for having a scary clown as your avatar. I blame YOU for my nightmares!
> 
> This message is brought to you by my Samsung Vibrant, using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



Lmao

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for mention the NoOb again.
> 
> Can't use my avatar as it's .gif.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15720447&postcount=17

Click to collapse



Banned because noob noob noobie noob boob noob. NOOB! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## NORCALkID (Jul 17, 2011)

Banned because you like cold play!! 


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

NORCALkID said:


> Banned because you like cold play!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I do like Coldplay, what's it to you? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I do like Coldplay, what's it to you?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned, because i don't like coldpaly.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, because i don't like coldpaly.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's okay, I don't like them that much, only a few songs.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's okay, I don't like them that much, only a few songs.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because it's not ok. Not at all.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because that's okay, I don't like them that much, only a few songs.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because cold play rocks , only a few songs


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because cold play rocks , only a few songs

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules by skipping me.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because cold play rocks , only a few songs

Click to collapse



Exactly! Only a few songs! 

Banned because rowwor thinks it's not okay, but it is. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for not following the rules by skipping me.

Click to collapse



Banned because you always skip me


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Exactly! Only a few songs!
> 
> Banned because rowwor thinks it's not okay, but it is.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned means banned, including coldpaly..


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned means banned, including coldpaly..

Click to collapse



You are banned, excluding coldplay 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You are banned, excluding coldplay
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an attention whore


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're an attention whore

Click to collapse



Banned, bad mouth.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, bad mouth.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was stating a face,
his song is, I'm a banana, *LOOK AT ME MOOVE*


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was stating a face,
> his song is, I'm a banana, *LOOK AT ME MOOVE*

Click to collapse



Banned because on Halloween I'm so dressing up as a banana! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## moshe22 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was stating a face,
> his song is, I'm a banana, *LOOK AT ME MOOVE*

Click to collapse



Banned you for banning too MUCH!!!!!

Sent From My G2x Running CM7


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

moshe22 said:


> Banned you for banning too MUCH!!!!!
> 
> Sent From My G2x Running CM7

Click to collapse



Banned for interrupt my lunch.


----------



## Redkevin25 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for interrupt my lunch.

Click to collapse



Banned because i all ready eated


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for interrupt my lunch.

Click to collapse



Banned for feeding on bans


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for feeding on bans

Click to collapse



Banned for feeding teh troll

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## bexem (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for feeding teh troll
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned because I've nothing to do


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for feeding teh troll
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned for being a tech troll.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for being a tech troll.

Click to collapse



banned for failing at writing teh


----------



## TheNarrowGate (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for failing at writing teh

Click to collapse



Banned for being better than me.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

TheNarrowGate said:


> Banned for being better than me.

Click to collapse



Banned for being worse than me.


----------



## swiperrat (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for being worse than me.

Click to collapse



I banned you for something to do


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## rickballs (Jul 17, 2011)

I ban you...picachu

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

rickballs said:


> I ban you...picachu
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for mentioning picachu.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for mentioning picachu.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're bannedichu 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you're bannedichu
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned, I couldn't get any avatar working. grrrrrrr


----------



## knipp21 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, I couldn't get any avatar working. grrrrrrr

Click to collapse



Banned for getting mad 

sent from an under rated phone


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 17, 2011)

knipp21 said:


> Banned for getting mad
> 
> sent from an under rated phone

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know why.


----------



## knipp21 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because you don't know why.

Click to collapse



Banned because I do know why..he couldn't get his avatar working lol. 

sent from an under rated phone


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 17, 2011)

knipp21 said:


> Banned because I do know why..he couldn't get his avatar working lol.
> 
> sent from an under rated phone

Click to collapse



Banned because no, no SHE couldn't.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 17, 2011)

knipp21 said:


> Banned because I do know why..he couldn't get his avatar working lol.
> 
> sent from an under rated phone

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not the reason.

Double banned because it's for not telling me what this underrated phone is.




twitch153 said:


> Banned because no, no SHE couldn't.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a minute faster

Double banned for the correction that was necessary.


----------



## knipp21 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because that's not the reason.
> 
> Double banned because it's for not telling me what this underrated phone is.

Click to collapse



Banned because its a Droid incredible 2

sent from an under rated phone


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

banned for having a droid phone.


----------



## tsi_tp (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for having a droid phone.

Click to collapse



1. banned for banning people with droid phone
2. banned for banning more than three times
3. banned for not banning me to stop banning you
4. banning me to stop me banning
5. [DELETED because I'm banned]

xda premium


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

tsi_tp said:


> 1. banned for banning people with droid phone
> 2. banned for banning more than three times
> 3. banned for not banning me to stop banning you
> 4. banning me to stop me banning
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned as your wish.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned as your wish.

Click to collapse



Banned because  my best friend sucks in guitar hero , when I rock hard on drums


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because  my best friend sucks in guitar hero , when I rock hard on drums

Click to collapse



Banned for rocking so hard and killed guitar Hero.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for rocking so hard and killed guitar Hero.

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not kill myself


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I did not kill myself

Click to collapse



Banned either way someone will..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned either way someone will..

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to kill me 

(nope, not wring guess )


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting to kill me
> 
> (nope, not wring guess )

Click to collapse



Banned for suicidal mind.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for suicidal mind.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that I'm emo/-ish


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying that I'm emo/-ish

Click to collapse



banned for not happy/-sh.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for not happy/-sh.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was hyper, now I'm dead tired, goodnight


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was hyper, now I'm dead tired, goodnight

Click to collapse



banned for late night.

Good night.


----------



## Redkevin25 (Jul 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for failing at writing teh

Click to collapse



Banned for good spelling


Sent from my GT-I5800 using XDA App


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

banned for not ban the person above you.


----------



## Redkevin25 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for not ban the person above you.

Click to collapse



Ban for correcting me


Sent from my GT-I5800 using XDA App


----------



## keztricks (Jul 18, 2011)

banned for being corrected


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 18, 2011)

keztricks said:


> banned for being corrected

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm starting to realize WP7 owners keep to themselves in these forums, (they don't have an XDA app, do they?).


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because I'm starting to realize WP7 owners keep to themselves in these forums, (they don't have an XDA app, do they?).

Click to collapse



banned for asking the old stuff.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for asking the old stuff.

Click to collapse



Banned cause i kill ot.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause i kill ot.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned for not capitalizing the letter I


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not capitalizing the letter I

Click to collapse



I blame me taking off auto correct 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I blame me taking off auto correct
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned wrong thread


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned wrong thread

Click to collapse



This guy eh? Banned

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## NORCALkID (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because you sharded on your computer chair!!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

NORCALkID said:


> Banned because you sharded on your computer chair!!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing the chair.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for not sharing the chair.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning more than me here


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning more than me here

Click to collapse



Banned because you better be careful, give it a couple months and she may steal your title  Be scurred haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you better be careful, give it a couple months and she may steal your title  Be scurred haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody  can do that....except me.... He's the king....I'm the prince  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## checkbox111 (Jul 18, 2011)

I ban everyone, i'm lower than low


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jul 18, 2011)

checkbox111 said:


> I ban everyone, i'm lower than low

Click to collapse



Banned for being low

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned for being low
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not going to ban you for being high, because you're not


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned, because your picture with holding the guitar is good.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, because your picture with holding the guitar is good.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting sooo much


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for posting sooo much

Click to collapse



Banned for the incorrect communication of the word 'so'.

I also ban all the people who are about to ban me for using exceedingly lengthy words. 

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for posting sooo much

Click to collapse



banned for have more post than me.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for have more post than me.

Click to collapse



Banned cause my girlfriend can't talk to me and I still have 10 days before she gets home

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, because your picture with holding the guitar is good.

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking, where did u see it?



watt9493 said:


> Banned cause my girlfriend can't talk to me and I still have 10 days before she gets home
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Banned for being sad


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stalking, where did u see it?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for being sad

Click to collapse



Banned for taking a nap.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for taking a nap.

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being jelly

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd rather be peanut butter


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being jelly

Click to collapse



Banned Husam for posting his pics on FB.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for posting your pics on FB.

Click to collapse



Banned.  Who doesn't post pics on FB??


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned.  Who doesn't post pics on FB??

Click to collapse



Banned, I don't.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned.  Who doesn't post pics on FB??

Click to collapse



banned because paranoid ppl


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because paranoid ppl

Click to collapse



Banned, shy people.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, shy people.

Click to collapse



banned because people like u are the reason why rule 30 exist


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because people like u are the reason why rule 30 exist

Click to collapse



Banned for not provide the detail of rule 30.


----------



## bubblewhop (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for not provide the detail of rule 30.

Click to collapse



Banned for using T-Mobile - they suck big time. I you wanna a german brand, get a car !


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

bubblewhop said:


> Banned for using T-Mobile - they suck big time. I you wanna a german brand, get a car !

Click to collapse



banned cause i agree 

also banned cause i love the new sprint hotspot hack for tethering so much more stable then wifi tether and it also enable built in wired tethering, both work awesome


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i agree
> 
> also banned cause i love the new sprint hotspot hack for tethering so much more stable then wifi tether and it also enable built in wired tethering, both work awesome

Click to collapse



Banned for talking so much


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking so much

Click to collapse



banned cause its a free country and i can talk as much as i want


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its a free country and i can talk as much as i want

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not a free country, everything's expensive


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not a free country, everything's expensive

Click to collapse



banned for being to literal


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being to literal

Click to collapse



Banned for making a looooooooooooog quote.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for making a looooooooooooog quote.

Click to collapse



Banned because what happens in vegas stays in vegas >.>


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what happens in vegas stays in vegas >.>

Click to collapse



Banned for making me go to Vegas tonight.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for making me go to Vegas tonight.

Click to collapse



banned cause i hate u if u really are going to vegas


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i hate u if u really are going to vegas

Click to collapse



banned for hating me, cuz I am really going to Las vegas tonight.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for hating me, cuz I am really going to Las vegas tonight.

Click to collapse



banned cause i now hate u more 

Hope u have fun!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i now hate u more
> 
> Hope u have fun!!

Click to collapse



Banned because vegas is sooo far away from me.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i now hate u more
> 
> Hope u have fun!!

Click to collapse



Banned for stopping me packing and make you hate me more..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because vegas is sooo far away from me.

Click to collapse



banned cause its only about 6 hrs drive away from me 


rowwor said:


> Banned for stopping me packing and make you hate me more..

Click to collapse



banned cause why u going to vegas on a monday?


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its only about 6 hrs drive away from me
> 
> 
> banned cause why u going to vegas on a monday?

Click to collapse



banned for asking why is Monday..lol

4 days 3 nights vacation.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for asking why is Monday..lol
> 
> 4 days 3 nights vacation.

Click to collapse



banned cause im jelly 

but banned cause i get a vacation to hermossa beach in august


----------



## varem (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned you cause you're mad 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

varem said:


> Banned you cause you're mad
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Banned, cuz you're not mad.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, cuz you're not mad.

Click to collapse



banned cause im uploading a theme to my drop box to transfer to my phone and its taking forever, i think im getting the hang of swapping files and theming however i need to get and learn photoshop


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im uploading a theme to my drop box to transfer to my phone and its taking forever, i think im getting the hang of swapping files and theming however i need to get and learn photoshop

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being jelly

Click to collapse



banned cause i officially hate using winrar for theming !!! so anooying u have to take the file out then edit it then put it back in and it also compresses it and breks the updatezip, using 7zip for now on


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i officially hate using winrar for theming !!! so anooying u have to take the file out then edit it then put it back in and it also compresses it and breks the updatezip, using 7zip for now on

Click to collapse



Banned for not using 7zip in the first place


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not using 7zip in the first place

Click to collapse



banned cause 7zip is ugly and i like winrars layout and style better but for theme stuff i will use 7zip otherwise im sticking with winrar for everything else..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause 7zip is ugly and i like winrars layout and style better but for theme stuff i will use 7zip otherwise im sticking with winrar for everything else..

Click to collapse



Banned for having issues


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having issues

Click to collapse



Banned for not having fun with issue. 

When everything is working , you'll be bored. When something is wrong and need fix, then the fun began.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for not having fun with issue.
> 
> When everything is working , you'll be bored. When something is wrong and need fix, then the fun began.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz issues are NO fun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for not having fun with issue.
> 
> When everything is working , you'll be bored. When something is wrong and need fix, then the fun began.

Click to collapse



banned cause aren't u going to vegas soon??


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned cuz issues are NO fun

Click to collapse



banned for being blind


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being blind

Click to collapse



BAnned because I haz no vizzion prolems


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> BAnned because I haz no vizzion prolems

Click to collapse



well then, banned for having a woman's a$$ on a man's body


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well then, banned for having a woman's a$$ on a man's body

Click to collapse



Banned because my ass is great


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because my ass is great

Click to collapse



Banned for staring at ur own butt


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for staring at ur own butt

Click to collapse



banned cause u dont?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u dont?

Click to collapse



Banned because you aren't online right now.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you aren't online right now.

Click to collapse



Tu esta prohibida porque tu no habla espanol bueno, y porque usted perdió el juego, para usar traductor Google. 

Usted perió el juego. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Tu esta prohibida porque tu no habla espanol bueno, y porque usted perdió el juego, para usar traductor Google.
> 
> Usted perió el juego.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking spanish on an english forum


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for speaking spanish on an english forum

Click to collapse



Banned because I am above the mods! Jk

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I am above the mods! Jk
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned you better be joking!!


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned by Stericson for not dropping the ban-hammer on him for that insolent remark.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 19, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned by Stericson for not dropping the ban-hammer on him for that insolent remark.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I awesomeness in my thumb than you do in your entire body. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for using thumb instead of pinky.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned for using thumb instead of pinky.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for using pinky instead of toes


----------



## checkbox111 (Jul 19, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned for the incorrect communication of the word 'so'.
> 
> I also ban all the people who are about to ban me for using exceedingly lengthy words.

Click to collapse



I'm banned for autohagiographer, and constantly criticising bletcherous designs, such an ipad being floccinaucinihilipilification! i consider owners to be smilar to vesthibitionism and slubberdegullion at the same time, carrying something nudiuturtian (not what you think) and in the habit of krukolibidinous.
But that's just me


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

checkbox111 said:


> I'm banned for autohagiographer, and constantly criticising bletcherous designs, such an ipad being floccinaucinihilipilification! i consider owners to be smilar to vesthibitionism and slubberdegullion at the same time, carrying something nudiuturtian (not what you think) and in the habit of krukolibidinous.
> But that's just me

Click to collapse



Banned for long words


----------



## k0sh (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for long words

Click to collapse



the Banner Has Arrive , LOL  

miss to ban ppl 

you all banned mothergooder 

finally i finished up my theme   after along decompile >>> compile fckin ****  

lol 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1171830 

check it out guys 

btw double ban because i didn't ban anyone since 3days or 4


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

k0sh said:


> the Banner Has Arrive , LOL
> 
> miss to ban ppl
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising in the ban thread


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for advertising in the ban thread

Click to collapse



Banned because GUESS WHO'S BACK BABY


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because GUESS WHO'S BACK BABY

Click to collapse



From taking a dump

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> From taking a dump
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for offering a bump


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for offering a bump

Click to collapse



banned for being a chump


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being a chump

Click to collapse



Banned for being comfortably numb


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being comfortably numb

Click to collapse



banned for turning this into the rhyming thread and being dumb


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for calling dumb.


----------



## tsi_tp (Jul 19, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for calling dumb.

Click to collapse



banned for not rhyming - you mugwump
(wth is mugwump?)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

tsi_tp said:


> banned for not rhyming - you mugwump
> (wth is mugwump?)

Click to collapse



banned cause i thank him for not rhyming as this is ban thread not rhyme thread.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i thank him for not rhyming as this is ban thread not rhyme thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for distracting me with free nirvana album


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for distracting me with free nirvana album

Click to collapse



banned cause new 311 cd came out today  and the new incubus album came out last week and both are awesome


----------



## Davixxa (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for distracting me with free nirvana album

Click to collapse



Banned for making my phone FC every app on phone start up. (It did actually happen)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

ServerBoost100 said:


> Banned for making my phone FC every app on phone start up. (It did actually happen)

Click to collapse



banned for flashing something that causes that


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for flashing something that causes that

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping..LOL


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for not helping..LOL

Click to collapse



Banned for always stating your emotional state after every post


----------



## tsi_tp (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for always stating your emotional state after every post

Click to collapse



banned for being an insensitive Rough Boy B-)===>


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

tsi_tp said:


> banned for being an insensitive Rough Boy B-)===>

Click to collapse



banned cause if he doesnt have his lemon party then he gets all angry  

LOL jk husam 

or am i 

hahahahaha


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause if he doesnt have his lemon party then he gets all angry
> 
> LOL jk husam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for throwing fake lemon parties


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for throwing fake lemon parties

Click to collapse



Banned because my computer is hot on my lap


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for throwing fake lemon parties

Click to collapse



Banned for throwing real lemon parties

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because my computer is hot on my lap

Click to collapse



Banned for having hot nuts

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for having hot nuts
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for having cold nuts


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for having cold nuts

Click to collapse



Banned because know your biology, nuts are one to two (as I remember) degrees Celsius colder than the rest of the body


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because know your biology, nuts are one to two (as I remember) degrees Celsius colder than the rest of the body

Click to collapse



banned cause these are cold nuts:


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause these are cold nuts:

Click to collapse









Nothing more to say
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nothing more to say
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned for the troll smiley face 

double banned cause it would be very convenient to have 4g in my area to test stuff!!!!   BUT I DONT!!!!


----------



## keztricks (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for atleast having 4g in your country... not having it delayed because someone sued somebody else... not even giving the frequencies to the networks till next year ='[


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2011)

keztricks said:


> Banned for atleast having 4g in your country... not having it delayed because someone sued somebody else... not even giving the frequencies to the networks till next year ='[

Click to collapse



xxxda-developers.com ban!


----------



## rickballs (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for the f#%k it....

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 20, 2011)

rickballs said:


> Banned for the f#%k it....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of creativity


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the lack of creativity

Click to collapse



Banned because my back hurts and I'm bored


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because my back hurts and I'm bored

Click to collapse



I'm back: banned.


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm back: banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for being back. 

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned for being back.
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hey noob, guess what?

You're banned for two reasons:
1. You're a noob. That should be self-evident.
2. You used a troll-face as an avatard. That is self-evident, too.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey noob, guess what?
> 
> You're banned for two reasons:
> 1. You're a noob. That should be self-evident.
> 2. You used a troll-face as an avatard. That is self-evident, too.

Click to collapse



Banned for all this self evidence.  Also welcome back


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for welcoming me back.


:|


----------



## jshealton (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for welcoming me back.
> 
> 
> :|

Click to collapse



Banned for not appreciating the sentiments of the welcome back.

Doubled banned for not saying thx.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned for not appreciating the sentiments of the welcome back.
> 
> Doubled banned for not saying thx.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because banning someone for doing something for me is the greatest, nay, the ULTIMATE honour that I can bestow upon my fellow for his kind greetings. 

Now move along, you. Scurry away while your legs can still take you.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because banning someone for doing something for me is the greatest, nay, the ULTIMATE honour that I can bestow upon my fellow for his kind greetings.
> 
> Now move along, you. Scurry away while your legs can still take you.

Click to collapse



banned because i didn't ban u last few weeks


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i didn't ban u last few weeks

Click to collapse



Banned cause I confused you on g+


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned cause I confused you on g+

Click to collapse



Banned for the confusion.

There must be some kind of way outa here.
I can get no relief!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the confusion.
> 
> There must be some kind of way outa here.
> I can get no relief!

Click to collapse



Banned because I just saw a referance for rule 34 

sent from my android powered toilet


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because that's the only frkn rule you remember


----------



## crossfire2500 (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for banning people for not playing correctly even though you are right and I agree. Rules are rules. 





vapor311 said:


> Banned for not learning to play the banned game right. "" to win
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





Sent from Droid Charge, what else?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because you are a fvckin hypocrite. You should be banning people above you, not in another frkn page. 

N00b pwnage!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you are a fvckin hypocrite. You should be banning people above you, not in another frkn page.
> 
> N00b pwnage!

Click to collapse



Banned for pwning noobs


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for pwning noobs

Click to collapse



Banned because he deserved it. Lol.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he deserved it. Lol.

Click to collapse



Banned because my english prof begs me to do some exercises because the other students suck


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my english prof begs me to do some exercises because the other students suck

Click to collapse



Don't bother. It won't help much (remember, your score in the finals count a lot more) and it'll only help him/others. If they they can be suck [email protected]$$es, don't bother helping them that way. Instead:

Ban them.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't bother. It won't help much (remember, your score in the finals count a lot more) and it'll only help him/others. If they they can be suck [email protected]$$es, don't bother helping them that way. Instead:
> 
> Ban them.

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because of this:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because of this:

Click to collapse



Banned for being addicted, and making me want to start watching that show more often


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because new episodes in September. The itch is killing me.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because new episodes in September. The itch is killing me.

Click to collapse



Banned for having an itch caused by herpes


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having an itch caused by herpes

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no STDs. That I know of. Yet.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have no STDs. That I know of. Yet.

Click to collapse



Banned because im out on reasons


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because im out on reasons

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going for dinner now


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm going for dinner now

Click to collapse



Banned because with her?


----------



## give (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for the hell of it


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because with her?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm back from dinner. She's... uh... gonna pack up her stuff 

G'nite guys.


----------



## give (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for taking a dinner break... slacker


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

give said:


> Banned for taking a dinner break... slcaker

Click to collapse



Banned for hating


----------



## give (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing a work ethic with hate


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 20, 2011)

give said:


> Banned for confusing a work ethic with hate

Click to collapse



Banned because work ethic should involve making sure that your body is healthy and you're fed and alert while doing your job.

Double banned for poor work ethics. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because work ethic should involve making sure that your body is healthy and you're fed and alert while doing your job.
> 
> Double banned for poor work ethics.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about ethics, and the subject that I may fail is called computer ethics


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about ethics, and the subject that I may fail is called computer ethics

Click to collapse



Banned for potentially failing computer ethics, how difficult could it possibly be?

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for potentially failing computer ethics, how difficult could it possibly be?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



want the material slides?
ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> want the material slides?
> ban

Click to collapse



ban cause no


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause no

Click to collapse



Baned for don't say ok, ok?


----------



## chopchop33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for misspelling banned


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause no

Click to collapse



Banned for making me unable to concentrate on anything, that I was able to play the guitar like james hetfield 

no wonder they go on stage drunk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Baned for don't say ok, ok?

Click to collapse



banned cause i wont 

banned cause hows vegas?


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i wont
> 
> banned cause hows vegas?

Click to collapse



Banned, cuz I had too much walking yesterday, now i can't walk anymore.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, cuz I had too much walking yesterday, now i can't walk anymore.

Click to collapse



banned cause vegas isnt really a vacation more as exercise..

banned cause you can make it more of a vacation if you drink and gamble more


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned cuz I believe If you don't gamble, you win. 

Banned, if you don't see all the attraction in vegas, then you shouldn't go.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned cuz I believe If you don't gamble, you win.
> 
> Banned, if you don't see all the attraction in vegas, then you shouldn't go.

Click to collapse



banned cause ive been there 4 times already.... 

3 times when ive been  21 and over 

going to be number 5 in a couple years then another 2 years after that ill be going again 

maybe even more in between that time


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause ive been there 4 times already....
> 
> 3 times when ive been  21 and over
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned, if you've been there many times, then drink and gamble is only thing you can do.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, if you've been there many times, then drink and gamble is only thing you can do.

Click to collapse



Banned cause exactly 

those 2 things are the thing that makes it a vacation especially in the summer considering its so hot!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, if you've been there many times, then drink and gamble is only thing you can do.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an impromptu wedding at the Elvis chapel....  

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not having an impromptu wedding at the Elvis chapel....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Banned, cuz I'm staying by the pool instead.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, cuz I'm staying by the pool instead.

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to go swimming


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I want to go swimming

Click to collapse



Banned because the water will go green when you jump in


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the water will go green when you jump in

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh so hard.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned for making me laugh so hard.

Click to collapse



banned for laughing at husams joke


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for laughing at husams joke

Click to collapse



Banned for an email


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for an email

Click to collapse



banned cause u got an email when im on


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u got an email when im on

Click to collapse



ban myself cause this thread needs a BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban myself cause this thread needs a BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because your post number is OVER 9000!! *2!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your post number is OVER 9000!! *2!!!

Click to collapse



banned cause you post count is almost at 9000


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned for having less than 50,000 posts.
Double banned for having a signature that meassures more than 35m.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for having less than 50,000 posts.
> Double banned for having a signature that meassures more than 35m.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite. 

Double banned because I got freaky last night.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite.
> 
> Double banned because I got freaky last night.

Click to collapse



banned for abandoning this thread


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for abandoning this thread

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sorry 

Hos before bros, and definitely ******* before sausages.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm sorry
> 
> Hos before bros, and definitely ******* before sausages.

Click to collapse



banned because which is first, the egg or the chicken?


----------



## k0sh (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because which is first, the egg or the chicken?

Click to collapse



banned because i finally make it  

check my signature


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i finally make it
> 
> check my signature

Click to collapse



Banned for finally getting a gplus.to account?


----------



## k0sh (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for finally getting a gplus.to account?

Click to collapse



banned because i had it since a week  lol 

http://gplus.to/k0sh 
huhuhuhuhuhu


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i had it since a week  lol
> 
> http://gplus.to/k0sh
> huhuhuhuhuhu

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't get it.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you don't get it.

Click to collapse



Banned because ekkis stopped making s boxes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 21, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i had it since a week  lol
> 
> http://gplus.to/k0sh
> huhuhuhuhuhu

Click to collapse



banned cause u didnt message me yesterday about theme


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u didnt message me yesterday about theme

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate 13 yo boys


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I hate 13 yo boys

Click to collapse



banned for talking about 13 year old boys 

what are u trying to tell us?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for talking about 13 year old boys
> 
> what are u trying to tell us?

Click to collapse



that girls dont realize that they hit puberty yet, ooo he's cute and all


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that girls dont realize that they hit puberty yet, ooo he's cute and all

Click to collapse



banned cause


hmmm, u must be chasing the wrong girls if they are into 13 year olds


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause
> 
> 
> hmmm, u must be chasing the wrong girls if they are into 13 year olds

Click to collapse



Banned because no
double banned for changing the gif smiley in your sig


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no
> double banned for changing the gif smiley in your sig

Click to collapse



BANNED cause the old one got boring


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> BANNED cause the old one got boring

Click to collapse



Banned for getting bored easily


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for getting bored easily

Click to collapse



banned for being 36 posts away from 9000


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being 36 posts away from 9000

Click to collapse



Banned because when I'm 9001 you can say

IT'S OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because when I'm 9001 you can say
> 
> IT'S OVER 9000!!!!

Click to collapse



banned for stating the obvious


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for stating the obvious

Click to collapse



Good morning ban!


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good morning ban!

Click to collapse



Good day ban.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Good day ban.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Friday, and Ms Black released a new song not too long ago. Still sucked though.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's Friday, and Ms Black released a new song not too long ago. Still sucked though.

Click to collapse



hi skai , you banned , because life is sucks


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because I'm curious as to what happened?


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

banned， cuz you're wondering the life, not enjoying the life.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm curious as to what happened?

Click to collapse



banned cuz i'm going to sell my car and again i'll walk in this hot ****


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned， cuz you're wondering the life, not enjoying the life.

Click to collapse



Banned because I enjoy being curious, and I genuinely care about the people around me.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I enjoy being curious, and I genuinely care about the people around me.

Click to collapse



banned , check my last post


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned for the lulz. Walking is good for you


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the lulz. Walking is good for you

Click to collapse



Banned for "the lulz" and not "teh lulz".

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned for "the lulz" and not "teh lulz".
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because teh is drinkable in Malaysia.


----------



## crossfire2500 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being addicted, and making me want to start watching that show more often

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what show you refer to. And.........
....
...self ban for not knowing what the eff is happening with my xda app not showing me the end page when I get on to ban someone. 

Sent from Droid Charge, what else?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

crossfire2500 said:


> Banned because I don't know what show you refer to. And.........
> ....
> ...self ban for not knowing what the eff is happening with my xda app not showing me the end page when I get on to ban someone.
> 
> Sent from Droid Charge, what else?

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing which show. It's the show that drips AWESOME LEGEN-waitforit














































































-DARYNESS! AWESOME LEGENDARYNESS!














Also banned for quoting Hus from way back, next time, quote the guy right above.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not knowing which show. It's the show that drips AWESOME LEGEN-waitforit
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being awesome


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being awesome

Click to collapse



Thanks. Banned in return for being awesome too. We be dripping with awesome!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Thanks. Banned in return for being awesome too. We be dripping with awesome!

Click to collapse



Banned because indeed
xda is jelly


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because indeed
> xda is jelly

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll be gone for this weekend. 

Double banned because I'm going for dinner nao.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'll be gone for this weekend.
> 
> Double banned because I'm going for dinner nao.

Click to collapse



Banned because good luck


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned becaued I wanted to say good luck. 

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## rickballs (Jul 22, 2011)

I ban  the person above me and below me

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

rickballs said:


> I ban  the person above me and below me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause your name has balls in it. Therefore, you can not ban me. 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause your name has balls in it. Therefore, you can not ban me.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because he was the last on that page, so no one was below him


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he was the last on that page, so no one was below him

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are the last on the apps page. Fail! 

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause you are the last on the apps page. Fail!
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



banned because what?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because what?

Click to collapse



Banned because .................. (You really should have inserted something here.... XD)

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because .................. (You really should have inserted something here.... XD)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned for leaving us..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> banned for leaving us..

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting him


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting him

Click to collapse



Banned, cuz I want to have fun.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Banned, cuz I want to have fun.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's friday and it's 34C outside, what kind of fun you want?


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's friday and it's 34C outside, what kind of fun you want?

Click to collapse



LOL..

Banned for asking..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

rowwor said:


> LOL..
> 
> Banned for asking..

Click to collapse



Banned because I had to


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I had to

Click to collapse



Banned for having to. 

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because it's late Friday night/Saturday morning, and my sister is hogging the shower.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's late Friday night/Saturday morning, and my sister is hogging the shower.

Click to collapse



Banned because you could always troll the bathroom and flush the toilet repeatedly.  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you could always troll the bathroom and flush the toilet repeatedly.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because toilets have to put up with your crap everyday


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because toilets have to put up with your crap everyday

Click to collapse



Banned because the toilet was paid to be placed in my place of defecation, they knew what they were getting themselves into. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because the toilet was paid to be placed in my place of defecation, they knew what they were getting themselves into.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because you sh!t bricks like babydoll's


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you sh!t bricks like babydoll's

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what my sh!t is like , stop hiding in my toilet! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for knowing what my sh!t is like , stop hiding in my toilet!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because i have cams all over the place, girls love you


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i have cams all over the place, girls love you

Click to collapse



Banned because I highly doubt that....

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I highly doubt that....
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's against xda rules to post links 
but google for lemon party and you'll see one of the cams


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's against xda rules to post links
> but google for lemon party and you'll see one of the cams

Click to collapse



Banned for doubting my intelligence, I'm not that gullible. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for doubting my intelligence, I'm not that gullible.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned cause i havent had a chance or opportunity to ban you in a long time


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i havent had a chance or opportunity to ban you in a long time

Click to collapse



Banned because you wasted your long time no ban, ban on that? 

Son, I am disappoint ban.







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you wasted your long time no ban, ban on that?
> 
> Son, I am disappoint ban.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you weren't here in a long time


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you wasted your long time no ban, ban on that?
> 
> Son, I am disappoint ban.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause i found u with 2 tangerines 

go look at the mafia thread


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you weren't here in a long time

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't been here....?  How long? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I haven't been here....?  How long?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



a few days


Banned because my post count  ......

































































IT'S OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> about a week
> 
> 
> Banned because my post count  ......
> ...

Click to collapse




banned cause




















































































































You are a PRO Spammer


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

banned because it's over nyan thousands


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's over nyan thousands

Click to collapse



banned for a lame joke


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for a lame joke

Click to collapse



banned because i know 

double banned because i dont spam, if i spam i would have been banned or at least got an infraction by now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i know
> 
> double banned because i dont spam, if i spam i would have been banned or at least got an infraction by now

Click to collapse



banned cause off topic is pretty much spam


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause off topic is pretty much spam

Click to collapse



banned because i wish i can go into android without bothering with winmo


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i wish i can go into android without bothering with winmo

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't live without winmo

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you can't live without winmo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned for knowing


----------



## diceroll123 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for knowing

Click to collapse



Banned, because nobody can stop me.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

diceroll123 said:


> Banned, because nobody can stop me.

Click to collapse



Banned because mods can


----------



## diceroll123 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because mods can

Click to collapse



Banned because he made me rage. 

Yes, I mad, bro.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

diceroll123 said:


> Banned because he made me rage.
> 
> Yes, I mad, bro.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a newfag


----------



## diceroll123 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a newfag

Click to collapse



Don't let the low post count and newish register date fool you. I've grown up on forums. Unfortunately, mostly a forum with an orange default scheme, if you know what I mean...

SO.

Banned for being an ancientfag.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

diceroll123 said:


> Don't let the low post count and newish register date fool you. I've grown up on forums. Unfortunately, mostly a forum with an orange default scheme, if you know what I mean...
> 
> SO.
> 
> Banned for being an ancientfag.

Click to collapse



Banned because noobs always try hide their noobness


----------



## diceroll123 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because noobs always try hide their noobness

Click to collapse



:I

Ah, it's a catch-22.

Worry not, I'll soon be a functioning member of society. I have programming skills, yo.

Also, banned for ASS-UMING.

Inb4 b&.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

diceroll123 said:


> :I
> 
> Ah, it's a catch-22.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking ur the only one who has programming skills here, open ur eyes yo, ur in xda, the house of geeks


----------



## diceroll123 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking ur the only one who has programming skills here, open ur eyes yo, ur in xda, the house of geeks

Click to collapse



Yeah, I wish I were here earlier.

I don't know much about java, but I'm learning.

I only know PHP, JS, VB, Python, and basic web design ones such as html, css...I guess JS is a basic web design one...I know a couple others but not too well. >:|

Well, 10 posts, time to share my crappy creations with the world.  

Also, banned for thinking I don't know wtf's up.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

diceroll123 said:


> Yeah, I wish I were here earlier.
> 
> I don't know much about java, but I'm learning.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because good luck not getting turned down like what happened to me


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because good luck not getting turned down like what happened to me

Click to collapse



Banned because you've never talked about that 
what happened?
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you've never talked about that
> what happened?
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned because nobody cared lol


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because nobody cared lol

Click to collapse



Banned because we care Husam,  pob...we care.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## fardjad (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned because your post is above mine. Also banned because you care.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

fardjad said:


> Banned because your post is above mine. Also banned because you care.

Click to collapse



Banned because fail ban is fail


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because fail ban is fail

Click to collapse



banned for loving apple so much u put it as your avatar


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for loving apple so much u put it as your avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because apples are good


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because apples are good

Click to collapse



banned for saying those words!!!!!!!!!!!

smite you ban!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for saying those words!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> smite you ban!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because i see swirls everywhere


----------



## mpgrimes (Jul 23, 2011)

All BANNED BECAUSE I WANNA! Not really, but really.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned because I just broke my ass! 

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

dayton1202 said:


> Banned because I just broke my ass!
> 
> Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for having one


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having one

Click to collapse



Banned for not having one

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Banned for not having one
> 
> Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli

Click to collapse



Banned for opposites


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for opposites

Click to collapse



Banned because it's opposite day. 

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned because it's opposite day.
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not

Click to collapse



Banned because by saying that it's not opposite day on opposite day, you admit that its opposite day. 

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned for playing opposite day like a 6 year old. 

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned because by saying that it's not opposite day on opposite day, you admit that its opposite day.
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because i did not say that it's not opposite day on opposite day on opposite day
by that i admit it's not opposite day


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i did not say that it's not opposite day on opposite day on opposite day
> by that i admit it's not opposite day

Click to collapse



Making my brain bleed trying to follow that ban!

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## Miciozza (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned because...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

Miciozza said:


> Banned because...

Click to collapse



Banned not because ...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned not because ...

Click to collapse



to ban or not to ban that is the question


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 23, 2011)

rinzo said:


> to ban or not to ban that is the question

Click to collapse



bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ddddddddddddddddd


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

evilcuber said:


> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it was raining five minutes ago and now the sun is shining and theres not a cloud in site


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because it was raining five minutes ago and now the sun is shining and theres not a cloud in site

Click to collapse



L2English ban
it's sight not site


----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> L2English ban
> it's sight not site

Click to collapse



Banned because OOPS accident


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because OOPS accident

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not

Click to collapse



Banned for being grammar police

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Banned for being grammar police
> 
> Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli

Click to collapse



Banned because I like Grammar Nazi more


----------



## knipp21 (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I like Grammar Nazi more

Click to collapse



Banned for liking Windows 

sent from an under rated phone


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 23, 2011)

knipp21 said:


> Banned for liking Windows
> 
> sent from an under rated phone

Click to collapse



Banned because there's nothing wrong with Windows.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because there's nothing wrong with Windows.

Click to collapse



banned for having brains


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for having brains

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i am freking tired  from all day walking in town.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned cuz i am freking tired  from all day walking in town.

Click to collapse



COOL STORY BRO!

banned ftw


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> COOL STORY BRO!
> 
> banned ftw

Click to collapse



Banned for failure to post funny pic for your "COOL STORY BRO!"

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for failure to post funny pic for your "COOL STORY BRO!"
> 
> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



Banned for having the google+ avatar thingy

Sent using telephatic powers.


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned for having the google+ avatar thingy
> 
> Sent using telephatic powers.

Click to collapse



banned because your username starts with a ZZZZZZZZ


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

evilcuber said:


> banned because your username starts with a ZZZZZZZZ

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be a cucumber 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because you should be a cucumber
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because there's so little usage of periods in this thread.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because there's so little usage of periods in this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't need punctuation in the ban thread.


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 24, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because there's so little usage of periods in this thread.

Click to collapse



Failban!

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because we don't need punctuation in the ban thread.

Click to collapse



Banned because if I was banned, like for real, I would at least want it by a mod who knows their grammar, spelling, and punctuation.

Double banned because I'm just sayin'.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Failban!
> 
> Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli

Click to collapse



^failban...You skipped me READ THE RULES


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because if I was banned, like for real, I would at least want it by a mod who knows their grammar, spelling, and punctuation.
> 
> Double banned because I'm just sayin'.

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is not to be taken seriously.


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because this thread is not to be taken seriously.

Click to collapse



banned because your not serious enough


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

evilcuber said:


> banned because your not serious enough

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm NEVER serious haha


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm NEVER serious haha

Click to collapse



Banned, why not so serious? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm NEVER serious haha

Click to collapse



banned because your laughing!!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned, why not so serious?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for the being opposite of the joker


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for the being opposite of the joker

Click to collapse



banned for using 8 words in your sentance above


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

evilcuber said:


> banned for using 8 words in your sentance above

Click to collapse



Banned for the unnecessary information, throw it in the recycling bin. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for the unnecessary information, throw it in the recycling bin.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for product placement of the recylcing bin

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Dr. Hax (Jul 24, 2011)

evilcuber said:


> Banned for product placement of the recylcing bin
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Desire Z, which I want >.<


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Banned for having a Desire Z, which I want >.<

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting a TP2


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for not having a HTC HD2 - King of Phones! ^_^


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Martin_Toy said:


> Banned for not having a HTC HD2 - King of Phones! ^_^

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me yours


----------



## Dr. Hax (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not wanting a TP2

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I didn't want a TP2.


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 24, 2011)

specs





Dr. Hax said:


> Banned for assuming I didn't want a TP2.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting a phone that dual boots.
Doubleban because so do I 

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> specs
> 
> Banned for wanting a phone that dual boots.
> Doubleban because so do I
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause the cake is a lie

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause the cake is a lie
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned because the game is not


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the game is not

Click to collapse



Banned for making me squint my eyes to read the words in your avatar

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## Bigirish (Jul 24, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Banned for making me squint my eyes to read the words in your avatar
> 
> Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli

Click to collapse



Banned b/c you're from Tarpon Springs


----------



## jshealton (Jul 24, 2011)

Bigirish said:


> Banned b/c you're from Tarpon Springs

Click to collapse



Banned b/c I wish I still lived in FL!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bigirish said:


> Banned b/c you're from Tarpon Springs

Click to collapse



banned for talking about /b/


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for not making a complete sentence.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned for not making a complete sentence.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar nazi! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 24, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned for not making a complete sentence.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Tarpon Springs, Fl is an AWESOME place to live, especially if your into live metal music that will completely melt your face 

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Banned cuz Tarpon Springs, Fl is an AWESOME place to live, especially if your into live metal music that will completely melt your face
> 
> Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli

Click to collapse



Banned because melting face reminds me of Dexter's Laboratory episode


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because melting face reminds me of Dexter's Laboratory episode

Click to collapse



Banned cause my hands all swollen from yesterday

ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause my hands all swollen from yesterday
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned because what happened?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause my hands all swollen from yesterday
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned because my sympathy is 0% because you brought that upon yourself.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because my sympathy is 0% because you brought that upon yourself.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because fapping can do that to you?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because fapping can do that to you?

Click to collapse



Indeed, banned for not realizing that punching inanimate objects can do that to you also 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Indeed, banned for not realizing that punching inanimate objects can do that to you also
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I wonder what happened to orange assassin


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Indeed, banned for not realizing that punching inanimate objects can do that to you also
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because in all fairness, it is my fault that it's busted

ADR6300


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because in all fairness, it is my fault that it's busted
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned for getting busted by busting up busted things. 

@Husam, he was banned. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because in all fairness, it is my fault that it's busted
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to stop punching things and start punching your GF


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you need to stop punching things and start punching your GF

Click to collapse



Banned because if that happens, he'll get banned in jail.  Then banged by some guy like Chao.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because if that happens, he'll get banned in jail.  Then banged by some guy like Chao.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because not if he hides the body


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because not if he hides the body

Click to collapse



Banned cuz this thread is a few words away from a conspiracy charge 

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Banned cuz this thread is a few words away from a conspiracy charge
> 
> Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli

Click to collapse



Banned for being FBI, don't worry it will be fast for you


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned because I can't find the any key...

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## Snuggl3s (Jul 24, 2011)

Martin_Toy said:


> Banned because I can't find the any key...
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for still using a HD2. Buy a Sensation already lol =P

Posted from my Defy


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for still using a HD2. Buy a Sensation already lol =P
> 
> Posted from my Defy

Click to collapse



Banned because long time no see


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for carrying on a personal conversation.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned for carrying on a personal conversation.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for no friends

ADR6300


----------



## mprou (Jul 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for no friends
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



banned cause if you ban people you wont have any friends left either


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause if you ban people you wont have any friends left either

Click to collapse



Banned because you ban people too


----------



## mprou (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you ban people too

Click to collapse



banned because you started it first


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned because you started it first

Click to collapse



Banned because not me, im not the OP


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because not me, im not the OP

Click to collapse



banned cos its not you


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

OrangeAssassin said:


> banned cos its not you

Click to collapse



Banned because OP is ******

*loads shotgun*


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because OP is ******
> 
> *loads shotgun*

Click to collapse



Banned. Just because it's you....and I haz powerz.... 

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Just because it's you....and I haz powerz....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse



Banned for noob ban, be more assertive and artistic! 

I once had a lighter and ate 5 burritos, I fated and then BAM! You were just banned. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because OP is ******
> 
> *loads shotgun*

Click to collapse



Banned for language and that pepsi sucks

ADR6300


----------



## Flussen (Jul 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Just because it's you....and I haz powerz....
> 
> Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G

Click to collapse




Banned because u no has powerz.

Sent out of my Free Candy Van.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Flussen said:


> Banned because u no has powerz.
> 
> Sent out of my Free Candy Van.

Click to collapse



banned fot trying to troll and fail


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned fot trying to troll and fail

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to troll. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 24, 2011)

banned for trying to beat the most wanted troll 'pedob***'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for failing to troll.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



banned because i told you i dont troll


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i told you i dont troll

Click to collapse



Banned for blowing my FBI cover..... and you were such a good informant 

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for pretending your Donnie Brasco.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Bigirish (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for referencing Johnny Depp and Al Pacino

Sniped from my beastly Evo "Shooter" 3D using the XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bigirish said:


> Banned for referencing Johnny Depp and Al Pacino
> 
> Sniped from my beastly Evo "Shooter" 3D using the XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for acting like referencing those two is a bad thing...they're awesome


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for acting.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for acting.

Click to collapse



Banned, don't hate the player, hate the play. 







-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## rickballs (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cuz i pitty the fool

Sent from my (banned) GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

rickballs said:


> Banned cuz i pitty the fool
> 
> Sent from my (banned) GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I pity your ban, bad banning skills.

*Finish him!*

Banned.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I pity your ban, bad banning skills.
> 
> *Finish him!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for finishing the noob without leaving some for others. Inconsiderate pr!ck.


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I pity your ban, bad banning skills.
> 
> *Finish him!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you have the best avatar ever. 

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned because you have the best avatar ever.
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fan, thank you....it is awesome haha  

Double banned because my spoon is too big! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned for being a fan, thank you....it is awesome haha
> 
> Double banned because my spoon is too big!
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned for spooning.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for spooning.

Click to collapse



Fork you!

Banned because everyone loves spooning.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Fork you!
> 
> Banned because everyone loves spooning.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have not spooned anyone for months. I'd even say a whole year even.


----------



## Snuggl3s (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have not spooned anyone for months. I'd even say a whole year even.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting about your sad spoonless nights. =P

Posted from my Defy


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for posting about your sad spoonless nights. =P
> 
> Posted from my Defy

Click to collapse



Banned because I laughed when I saw your name is snuggles because we're talking about spooning


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I laughed when I saw your name is snuggles because we're talking about spooning

Click to collapse



Banned because Snuggl3s is spoon master! 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## kinjus0675 (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I laughed when I saw your name is snuggles because we're talking about spooning

Click to collapse



Banned for cheesing on snuggles name...although that was hilarious.

I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

kinjus0675 said:


> Banned for ruining any bit of dignity snuggles had left by pointing out the hilariously obvious...
> 
> I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a BIG gun


----------



## varem (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having a gun

Fasty Captivate


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

varem said:


> Banned for having a gun
> 
> Fasty Captivate

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no spoon


----------



## sunilromy (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned google, for creating android and making us sick.

Sent from my Deadly-Sense using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because you make me sick. The other option was iOS.


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for... errm well nothing related to that last post as iOS does fail...

Banned therefore for seeing you on nearly every thread I've posted in so far. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Martin_Toy said:


> Banned for... errm well nothing related to that last post as iOS does fail...
> 
> Banned therefore for seeing you on nearly every thread I've posted in so far.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because this (OT) is my realm. What King shall I be if I do not maintain my domain?


----------



## varem (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being aristocracy 

Fasty Captivate


----------



## pomeroythomas (Jul 25, 2011)

varem said:


> Banned for being aristocracy
> 
> Fasty Captivate

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on the higher castes. Learn to fence and join the musketeers, you heathen. 

Sent from my Droid using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

pomeroythomas said:


> Banned for hating on the higher castes. Learn to fence and join the musketeers, you heathen.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for saying my thoughts exactly. Pass the buttered scones, good chap.


----------



## pomeroythomas (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for saying my thoughts exactly. Pass the buttered scones, good chap.

Click to collapse



Banned for being well-educated, as well as not saying it first. 

Here you are, my good man. 

Sent from my Droid using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because one must do what one can to elevate oneself above the teeming masses of barbaric fools who deem the highlight of their existence to be the latest tweet from Jersey Shore cast.

I must say, the tea here is excellent. More darjeeling, good sir?


----------



## Dr. Hax (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for using hax. * telekinetically throws CRTs at you*


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for referencing HGTTG in your sig. You'll find quite a number of fans around here


----------



## Dr. Hax (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for not having Triple.Fis


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Banned for not having Triple.Fis

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm gonna jump of the roof

Sent from my MSM using XDA App


----------



## Dr. Hax (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for threatening suicide.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Banned for threatening suicide.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have to wait 2 hours in the heat

Sent from my brown piece of sh!+ that has a HW keyboard


----------



## Dr. Hax (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because its true.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Banned because its true.

Click to collapse



Banned because what's more ironic is that my mp3 is now playing another brick in the wall 

Sent from my brown piece of sh!+ that has a HW keyboard


----------



## Dr. Hax (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for calling an MP3 player an MP3


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what's more ironic is that my mp3 is now playing another brick in the wall
> 
> Sent from my brown piece of sh!+ that has a HW keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz. 

We don't need no education.


----------



## Dr. Hax (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for banning the same dude as me at the same time 0.o


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Banned for banning the same dude as me at the same time 0.o

Click to collapse



Banned for simulban?


----------



## Dr. Hax (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, banned for an lolsimalban.
@husam666 Banned for saying I'll lose the game XD
Would that also be a simalban?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Yes, banned for an lolsimalban.
> @husam666 Banned for saying I'll lose the game XD
> Would that also be a simalban?

Click to collapse



Banned for simulban then.

p/s: I really need to get back to boring work, but... frak it!


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Yes, banned for an lolsimalban.
> @husam666 Banned for saying I'll lose the game XD
> Would that also be a simalban?

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think about, and then lose, the game. D:<

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## fdespotovski (Jul 25, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned for making me think about, and then lose, the game. D:<
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for losing the game.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

fdespotovski said:


> banned for losing the game.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what's the game.


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't know what's the game.

Click to collapse




Banned cuz you don't know

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having an awesome phone.

Double ban because DINNER!


----------



## mprou (Jul 25, 2011)

ikhzter said:


> Banned cuz you don't know
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause im pretty sure you don't know either
Double ban cause it's monday
Triple ban cause i have nothing else to do


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being ban-happy

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause im pretty sure you don't know either
> Double ban cause it's monday
> Triple ban cause i have nothing else to do

Click to collapse



banned because im melting


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im melting

Click to collapse



Banned because you need goggles. Even if they do nothing.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you need goggles. Even if they do nothing.

Click to collapse



banned because now im in my cool comfortable house


----------



## Dr. Hax (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for rhyming on the rhyme thread


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Banned for rhyming on the rhyme thread

Click to collapse



Banned because thats the purpose of the rhyme thread.


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because thats the purpose of the rhyme thread.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to attend Math class now, darn  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Banned because I have to attend Math class now, darn
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to work in two hours


----------



## marko! (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I have to work in two hours

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm working already

sent from my Atrix via XDA premium


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

marko! said:


> Banned because I'm working already
> 
> sent from my Atrix via XDA premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll be off before me.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 25, 2011)

Good night ban. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good night ban. See you guys tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Banned for going to bed. Night!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for going to bed. Night!

Click to collapse



banned for saying "night", which has no meaning


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for claiming it's night at 18:01


----------



## kinjus0675 (Jul 25, 2011)

Martin_Toy said:


> Banned for claiming it's night at 18:01

Click to collapse



Banned cuz at 1801 its night somewhere. 


I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

kinjus0675 said:


> Banned cuz at 1801 its night somewhere.
> 
> 
> I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...

Click to collapse



Banned for no sense


----------



## Marchief (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for no sense

Click to collapse



Banned for not flashing sense

Swyped from my HTC Desire using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Marchief said:


> Banned for not flashing sense
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because I do have sense on my winmo


----------



## Snuggl3s (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I do have sense on my winmo

Click to collapse



Banned for still using Windows Mobile. Oh and cause I think I just twitched a little, almost like a banana...haha! =P

Posted from my Defy.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for still using Windows Mobile. Oh and cause I think I just twitched a little, almost like a banana...haha! =P
> 
> Posted from my Defy.

Click to collapse



Banned for going bananas


----------



## willverduzco (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for going bananas

Click to collapse



Banned because I can actually ban you (and I don't like bananas unless they're in a smoothie).


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having the ability to physically ban.

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

willverduzco said:


> Banned because I can actually ban you (and I don't like bananas unless they're in a smoothie).

Click to collapse



Banned for abusing your powers, double banned because you wouldn't dare


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for abusing your powers, double banned because you wouldn't dare

Click to collapse



banned cause i bet he dare, if were a mod id ban you 

for your 9000 spam posts


----------



## willverduzco (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for abusing your powers, double banned because you wouldn't dare

Click to collapse



Banned (for 1 sec) to take a quick screenshot. 

[If for some reason it says you're still banned, log out and log back in. That should fix the cookies.]


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because that is far too funny  good work 

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

willverduzco said:


> Banned (for 1 sec) to take a quick screenshot.

Click to collapse



banned you for actually banning husam 

banned you cause maybe you should look at his other account


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

willverduzco said:


> Banned (for 1 sec) to take a quick screenshot.
> 
> [If for some reason it says you're still banned, log out and log back in. That should fix the cookies.]

Click to collapse



Banned because you bast***  

 lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you bast***
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



banned cause u got banned for a screenshot


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u got banned for a screenshot

Click to collapse



Banned because let's make sure to report that mod, bwahahahaha


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned you for actually banning husam
> 
> banned you cause maybe you should look at his other account

Click to collapse



banned because I think you are next


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned because I think you are next

Click to collapse



banned cause u mods have nothing better to do then ban innocent peeps for 1 second to show your power  

banned cause congrats on the senior moderator


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> banned because I think you are next

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking too much


----------



## willverduzco (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha. You guys are too much. I'm glad I popped into OT today for the first time in... like... forever.

(Edit: Oh, and everyone's banned... because I say so.  )


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

willverduzco said:


> Haha. You guys are too much. I'm glad I popped into OT today for the first time in... like... forever.
> 
> (Edit: Oh, and everyone's banned... because I say so.  )

Click to collapse



Banned because once you've been here, you're never the same 

and you always come back


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

willverduzco said:


> Haha. You guys are too much. I'm glad I popped into OT today for the first time in... like... forever.
> 
> (Edit: Oh, and everyone's banned... because I say so.  )

Click to collapse



banned for having to edit to ban in the ban thread


----------



## willverduzco (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and you always come back

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right.


----------



## GreyCelt (Jul 25, 2011)

Can I ban myself for not knowing anyone on here well enough to ban them?? Or is that a mortal sin? 

Oh well... 

I'm BANNED!! 

-- Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

GreyCelt said:


> Can I ban myself for not knowing anyone on here well enough to ban them?? Or is that a mortal sin?
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause the name of the game is ban the person above u, meaning you would have to ban that mod


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause the name of the game is ban the person above u, meaning you would have to ban that mod

Click to collapse



banned for bothering with noobs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for bothering with noobs

Click to collapse



banned cause if i were a noob, i would read instructions


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause if i were a noob, i would read instructions

Click to collapse



Banned because always dont read instructions, thats what makes them noobs


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because I'm relatively new, yet read the rules, we're not all bad people haha. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 25, 2011)

Martin_Toy said:


> Banned because I'm relatively new, yet read the rules, we're not all bad people haha.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I farted.


----------



## kinjus0675 (Jul 25, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> Banned because I farted.

Click to collapse



Banned because the noob made you fart. 

I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

kinjus0675 said:


> Banned because the noob made you fart.
> 
> I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...

Click to collapse



Banned for farting noobs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for farting noobs

Click to collapse



banned for all the farting!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for all the farting!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a gas mask nearby


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not having a gas mask nearby

Click to collapse



banned cause im too far away to smell it or hear it


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im too far away to smell it or hear it

Click to collapse



banned because 
The purpose of S.M.A.R.T. is to warn a user of impending drive failure while there is still time to take action, such as copying the data to a replacement device.
Hard disk failures fall into one of two basic classes:
Predictable failures: These failures result from slow processes such as mechanical wear and gradual degradation of storage surfaces. Monitoring can determine when such failures are becoming more likely.
Unpredictable failures: These failures happen suddenly and without warning. They range from electronic components becoming defective to a sudden mechanical failure (perhaps due to improper handling).
Mechanical failures account for about 60% of all drive failures.[1] While the eventual failure may be catastrophic, most mechanical failures result from gradual wear and there are usually certain indications that failure is imminent. These may include increased heat output, increased noise level, problems with reading and writing of data, an increase in the number of damaged disk sectors.
Work at Google on over 100,000 drives has shown little overall predictive value of S.M.A.R.T. status as a whole, but suggests that certain sub-categories of information which some S.M.A.R.T. implementations track do correlate with actual failure rates: specifically, in the 60 days following the first scan error on a drive, the drive is, on average, 39 times more likely to fail than it would have been had no such error occurred. Furthermore, first errors in reallocations, offline reallocations and probational counts are strongly correlated to higher probabilities of failure.[2]
PCTechGuide's page on S.M.A.R.T. (2003)[3] comments that the technology has gone through three phases:
"In its original incarnation SMART provided failure prediction by monitoring certain online hard drive activities. A subsequent version improved failure prediction by adding an automatic off-line read scan to monitor additional operations. The latest "SMART" technology not only monitors hard drive activities but adds failure prevention by attempting to detect and repair sector errors. Also, while earlier versions of the technology only monitored hard drive activity for data that was retrieved by the operating system, this latest SMART tests all data and all sectors of a drive by using "off-line data collection" to confirm the drive's health during periods of inactivity."


----------



## kinjus0675 (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not having a gas mask nearby

Click to collapse



Banned because I actually do have a gas mask strapped to my leg. 

I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

kinjus0675 said:


> Banned because I actually do have a gas mask strapped to my leg.
> 
> I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...

Click to collapse



banned for putting the gas mask on your butt 

double banned because that mod who banned me owes me a lot, now that i realized all the subscribed sub forums are gone from my control panel


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because
> The purpose of S.M.A.R.T. is to warn a user of impending drive failure while there is still time to take action, such as copying the data to a replacement device.
> Hard disk failures fall into one of two basic classes:
> Predictable failures: These failures result from slow processes such as mechanical wear and gradual degradation of storage surfaces. Monitoring can determine when such failures are becoming more likely.
> ...

Click to collapse




banned cause i dont care about this 

banned cause goodnight


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for sleeping

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## kinjus0675 (Jul 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for putting the gas mask on your butt
> 
> double banned because that mod who banned me owes me a lot, now that i realized all the subscribed sub forums are gone from my control panel

Click to collapse



Banned cuz that sucks royally...

I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

kinjus0675 said:


> Banned cuz that sucks royally...
> 
> I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...

Click to collapse



banned cause i want to watch new weeds now but its not on internet yet 

also i want to watch NEW Dexter but it doesn't come til October


----------



## kinjus0675 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i want to watch new weeds now but its not on internet yet
> 
> also i want to watch NEW Dexter but it doesn't come til October

Click to collapse



Banned for watching "When Mods Attack" on TruTV....


I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2011)

kinjus0675 said:


> Banned for watching "When Mods Attack" on TruTV....
> 
> 
> I have a very big gun, now get the hell off my lawn...

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont have trutv or any cable subscription any more, why pay for cable when i can watch everything online on my big 46inch samsung led tv


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for not getting xda premium its amazing


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Banned for not getting xda premium its amazing

Click to collapse



Banned cause i post from it right nao.

ADR6300


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because despite needing sleep I find myself drawn to this forum.

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2011)

Martin_Toy said:


> Banned because despite needing sleep I find myself drawn to this forum.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cause xda is tits

ADR6300


----------



## reaper7881 (Jul 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause xda is tits
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned becuz u have over 2200 posts on. This SO CALLED tits forum

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned becuz u have over 2200 posts on. This SO CALLED tits forum
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause xda is like my second home

ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause xda is like my second home
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



banned for owning real-estate on xda


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for owning real-estate on xda

Click to collapse



Banned cause the android overlords let me

ADR6300


----------



## rickballs (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Banned for calling an MP3 player an MP3

Click to collapse



Banned becouse is true


Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## rickballs (Jul 26, 2011)

Banned xda app for sucking balls on honeycomb

Sent from my banned vibrant using XDA App


----------



## varem (Jul 26, 2011)

Banned for liking balls

Fasty Captivate


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

varem said:


> Banned for liking balls
> 
> Fasty Captivate

Click to collapse



Ball ban. Also, good morning.


----------



## varem (Jul 26, 2011)

Banned for balls. Good day to you, sir

Fasty Captivate


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2011)

varem said:


> Banned for balls. Good day to you, sir
> 
> Fasty Captivate

Click to collapse



Good night ban

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Good night ban
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned...Good night


Double banned because I just got off work now I have to go to bed to wake up in 6hrs and be back


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned...Good night
> 
> 
> Double banned because I just got off work now I have to go to bed to wake up in 6hrs and be back

Click to collapse



Banned because sleep is for losers.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because sleep is for losers.

Click to collapse



banned because lack of sleep is foe losers


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because lack of sleep is foe losers

Click to collapse



Banned for bad spelling.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for bad spelling.

Click to collapse



banned for being a fail grammar nazi


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being a fail grammar nazi

Click to collapse



Banned because I wake up when you logged out

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Aiduharan (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I wake up when you logged out
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned cos why r y on xda?
No skl?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

banned because im only logged out physically


----------



## Sparx75 (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im only logged out physically

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense >.< .


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 26, 2011)

banned for being logged out at all... 

(was sniped) nooooo


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

Martin_Toy said:


> banned for being logged out at all...
> 
> (was sniped) nooooo

Click to collapse



Banned for declaring Martin guitars toys 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for declaring Martin guitars toys
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for toying with him.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for toying with him.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are wasting time to get a sensation

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are wasting time to get a sensation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody's talking about sensations


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everybody's talking about sensations

Click to collapse



Banned because what you REALLY want is a HD2 ^_-


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

Martin_Toy said:


> Banned because what you REALLY want is a HD2 ^_-

Click to collapse



Banned because what i really want is money to buy an hd2


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what i really want is money to buy an hd2

Click to collapse



Banned because what you really want is to kill your bother and take his sgs

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because what you really want is to kill your bother and take his sgs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned because im in another country


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 26, 2011)

Banned for not following the topic of discussion.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned for not following the topic of discussion.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not getting the idea of ot


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 26, 2011)

Banned because I stand corrected.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned because I stand corrected.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using your phone while standing


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 26, 2011)

Banned for correcting.

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2011)

Martin_Toy said:


> Banned for correcting.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because there is a lot of 5337 on your sig

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because there is a lot of 5337 on your sig
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned for not watching dexter @dexter


----------



## blackadderames (Jul 26, 2011)

lot of banning going on in here


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not watching dexter @dexter

Click to collapse



banned because dexters lab is better 

i miss that show


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because dexters lab is better
> 
> i miss that show

Click to collapse




banned cause:
go watch a bunch of them on tv links then


double banned cause u cant compare those 2 as they are far different


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

blackadderames said:


> lot of banning going on in here

Click to collapse



banned for not banning anyone and banned cause u gave me thanks 


banned cause i gave u one back


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause:
> go watch a bunch of them on tv links then
> 
> 
> double banned cause u cant compare those 2 as they are far different

Click to collapse



Banned because i know


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i know

Click to collapse



banned cause they have about 70 episodes of the first season, the rest have to be bought on itunes 

but still thats a lot of dexter laboratory


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause they have about 70 episodes of the first season, the rest have to be bought on itunes
> 
> but still thats a lot of dexter laboratory

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm thinking an SGS2 will be better for watching movies.


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm thinking an SGS2 will be better for watching movies.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have my Droid X for that, sure it's not as powerful but it's the same screen size.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because I have my Droid X for that, sure it's not as powerful but it's the same screen size.

Click to collapse



Banned because SuperAMOLED+ might make me forget my 22" monitor


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because SuperAMOLED+ might make me forget my 22" monitor

Click to collapse



It won't. Banned.

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It won't. Banned.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Ok, it will make my 3.7 inch forgettable. Alright?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ok, it will make my 3.7 inch forgettable. Alright?

Click to collapse



Also false. Sensation is better.  still banned for wanting samsung

ADR6300


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Also false. Sensation is better.  still banned for wanting samsung
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned for hating Samsung. Who made my monitor.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for hating Samsung. Who made my monitor.

Click to collapse



Banned because LG


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

Banned because LG is going broke.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because LG is going broke.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care as long as my netbook is working


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care as long as my netbook is working

Click to collapse



Banned for making your laptop work, you lazy slave-driver.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making your laptop work, you lazy slave-driver.

Click to collapse



Banned for making kosh take this to google+


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making kosh take this to google+

Click to collapse



Banned because not my fault. I think he got into a fight with mods, or something


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because not my fault. I think he got into a fight with mods, or something

Click to collapse



Banned for hating mods, they can ban you


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating mods, they can ban you

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that mods can ban banners who ban excessively.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for saying that mods can ban banners who ban excessively.

Click to collapse



Banned because hus got bNned for that

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because hus got bNned for that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for failing at writing


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because hus got bNned for that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because I read that as bnned.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for failing at writing

Click to collapse



Banned cause I was eating breakfast and writing with my left hand  and im no leftie

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## coconut2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

omg, i just read these posts, really funny!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

coconut2011 said:


> omg, i just read these posts, really funny!

Click to collapse



Banned for the epic fail, n00b. Now ban someone properly!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

coconut2011 said:


> omg, i just read these posts, really funny!

Click to collapse



Banned because  GTFO!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because  GTFO!!

Click to collapse



Banned because tits. You forgot to mention tits.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because tits. You forgot to mention tits.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not interested in man boobs


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not interested in man boobs

Click to collapse



Banned for using the wrong term. It's moobs. Say it with me, MOOBS.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using the wrong term. It's moobs. Say it with me, MOOBS.

Click to collapse



Banned for being hyper


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

Banned because I'm waiting for the day to end. Nothing to do but to just show up for work.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm waiting for the day to end. Nothing to do but to just show up for work.

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody asked


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

Banned for not asking.

Y u no ask?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not asking.
> 
> Y u no ask?

Click to collapse



banned because better question:

Y I NO Care


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because better question:
> 
> Y I NO Care

Click to collapse



Banned because 



FUFUFFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFFUFF


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



 <- never mad


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you're mad...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you're mad...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me mad by saying I'm mad when I'm not mad. 

And on that note, time for dinner. You know what I mean


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making me mad by saying I'm mad when I'm not mad.
> 
> And on that note, time for dinner. You know what I mean

Click to collapse



Banned because WIN

double banned because I hope you too have a fight 

JK JK , good luck


----------



## k0sh (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because WIN
> 
> double banned because I hope you too have a fight
> 
> JK JK , good luck

Click to collapse



Guess who is here? The banner 
Banned you all cuz been awhile i didnt ban anyone huhuhu

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickballs (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause they have about 70 episodes of the first season, the rest have to be bought on itunes
> but still thats a lot of dexter laboratory

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up apple related bullshit


Sent from my (Banned)vibrant using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Guess who is here? The banner
> Banned you all cuz been awhile i didnt ban anyone huhuhu
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because you banned me and sakai in g+


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you banned me and sakai in g+

Click to collapse



Banned cause i wasn't.....  seriously guys I can't set a  profile pic on g+ 






Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i wasn't.....  seriously guys I can't set a  profile pic on g+
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



gimme your password and ill do it for you, maybe


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> gimme your password and ill do it for you, maybe

Click to collapse



banned for not banning someone.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for not banning someone.

Click to collapse



Banned because you miss the point of ot

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you miss the point of ot
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because lately, we all do


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because lately, we all do

Click to collapse



Banned cause i agree 
We have made threads with regulations in ot !!! 
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i agree
> We have made threads with regulations in ot !!!
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for  being a yes man


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for  being a yes man

Click to collapse



banned for being a no man


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being a no man

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a man 

JK


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being a man
> 
> JK

Click to collapse



banned cause im bored


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im bored

Click to collapse



Banned cause I haven't got you on g+ . Add me now!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im bored

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not invited, I hate my bro


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not invited, I hate my bro

Click to collapse



Banned because wtf?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because wtf?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned for "wtf"


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for "wtf"

Click to collapse



banned for asking what he f***ed


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for asking what he f***ed

Click to collapse



Banned because you know the answe
:

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you know the answe
> :
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned for being gay with husam 


JK (of course)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being gay with husam
> 
> 
> JK (of course)

Click to collapse



Banned for joining with us and making it a lemon party


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 27, 2011)

Banned for  even knowing what lemon party was.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned for  even knowing what lemon party was.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause everyone does

ADR6300


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 27, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned for  even knowing what lemon party was.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because lemon party = ewwwww

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Jul 27, 2011)

Banned for not having Android 2.3.5.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lunchbox115 said:


> Banned for not having Android 2.3.5.

Click to collapse



Banned because I just spent 2 hours trying to figure out how to program something that does this:

.5.3.2 diordnA gnivah ton rof dennaB


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just spent 2 hours trying to figure out how to program something that does this:
> 
> .5.3.2 diordnA gnivah ton rof dennaB

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's cool! What language did you use?

Sent from deep under the sea...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause that's cool! What language did you use?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea...

Click to collapse



banned cause i would love tons of free time to try to learn to program and try crap on hours on end, then i might actually learn to theme or what not, i need more time!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i would love tons of free time to try to learn to program and try crap on hours on end, then i might actually learn to theme or what not, i need more time!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not learning C# in school


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not learning C# in school

Click to collapse



banned cause i learned very little basic and made a trivia game that buzzed when u got the wrong answer but never kept going, i just ran out of time


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i learned very little basic and made a trivia game that buzzed when u got the wrong answer but never kept going, i just ran out of time

Click to collapse



Banned for getting a life xD

here you go if you want
http://www.4shared.com/get/dTh2DO08/reverse_text.html


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for getting a life xD
> 
> here you go if you want
> http://www.4shared.com/get/ZtZB5e-d/reverse_text.html

Click to collapse



banned cause i really annoyed that windows zip when moving files along compresses the  file i switch and makes it not flash and error out when trying to flash!!!!! 

now i have to start over and i guess use 7zip to transfer folders, so DUMB

STUPID WINDOWS ZIP!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i really annoyed that windows zip when moving files along compresses the  file i switch and makes it not flash and error out when trying to flash!!!!!
> 
> now i have to start over and i guess use 7zip to transfer folders, so DUMB
> 
> STUPID WINDOWS ZIP!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because 
 !!!!!PIZ SWODNIW DIPUTS


BMUD os ,sredlof refsnart ot piz7 esu sseug i dna revo trats ot evah i won


 !!!!!hsalf ot gniyrt nehw tuo rorre dna hsalf ton ti sekam dna hctiws i elif eht sesserpmoc gnola selif gnivom nehw piz swodniw taht deyonna yllaer i esuac dennab


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i really annoyed that windows zip when moving files along compresses the  file i switch and makes it not flash and error out when trying to flash!!!!!
> 
> now i have to start over and i guess use 7zip to transfer folders, so DUMB
> 
> STUPID WINDOWS ZIP!!!!!

Click to collapse



That's why I use winrar.... 

Sent from deep under the sea...


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because
> !!!!!PIZ SWODNIW DIPUTS
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Loool! It's fun XD

Sent from deep under the sea...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Loool! It's fun XD
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea...

Click to collapse



ban to forgetting for Banned

....rarniw esu I yhw s'tahT
winrar.... use I why That's


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ban to forgetting for Banned
> 
> ....rarniw esu I yhw s'tahT
> winrar.... use I why That's

Click to collapse



Banned cause u need to make this to java and then provide me the .apk  

Sent from deep under the sea...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> That's why I use winrar....
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea...

Click to collapse



banned cause i use that too, but even that can mess up flashable zips and u cant directly copy images to apk files directly as u can in 7zip, in winrar you have to extract the folder then put what u want in the folder then recompile it back into the apk, its kinda a pain in the ass


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i use that too, but even that can mess up flashable zips and u cant directly copy images to apk files directly as u can in 7zip, in winrar you have to extract the folder then put what u want in the folder then recompile it back into the apk, its kinda a pain in the ass

Click to collapse



Banned because........ drag n drop

Sent from deep under the sea...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because........ drag n drop
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea...

Click to collapse



banned
still 7zip has been the only one that has not giving me problems with switching themes around, i always run into issues with winrar not cooperating with me correctly


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned
> still 7zip has been the only one that has not giving me problems with switching themes around, i always run into issues with winrar not cooperating with me correctly

Click to collapse



banned for being angry


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being angry

Click to collapse



Banned for playing with birds 

Sent from deep under the sea...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for playing with birds
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea...

Click to collapse



Banned because people started to call me geek on facebook lol


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because people started to call me geek on facebook lol

Click to collapse



Banned cause you posted code! 

Sent from deep under the sea...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you posted code!
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea...

Click to collapse



no, i posted a reversed status xD, that's when someone tried to troll me by calling me geek...

Banned because I posted the exe


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, i posted a reversed status xD, that's when someone tried to troll me by calling me geek...
> 
> Banned because I posted the exe

Click to collapse



banned cause i got it to flash and its looking good and banned cause im going to swap out more images


----------



## ntrider1991 (Jul 27, 2011)

Banned for taking to long 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using your moms App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i got it to flash and its looking good and banned cause im going to swap out more images

Click to collapse



Banned because congrats


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i got it to flash and its looking good and banned cause im going to swap out more images

Click to collapse



Banned for screenshots when ur done 

Sent from deep under the sea...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for screenshots when ur done
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea...

Click to collapse



banned
ok well, ill see how many i can switch without having to edit xml code


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned
> ok well, ill see how many i can switch without having to edit xml code

Click to collapse



Nandroid when not sure 
Banned to remind

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nandroid when not sure
> Banned to remind
> 
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse



banned
i think another thing i might change is some menus and maybe the pull down, i really want to swap out some of the notification icons but, some of theme require xml edits i know how to read some xml stuff but not all


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned
> i think another thing i might change is some menus and maybe the pull down, i really want to swap out some of the notification icons but, some of theme require xml edits i know how to read some xml stuff but not all

Click to collapse



Morning guys. And a good ban to you all.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. And a good ban to you all.

Click to collapse



Morning ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

Boredom ban.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Boredom ban.

Click to collapse



Same reason ban

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Same reason ban
> 
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse



Ctulhu ban. In reference to your sig.


----------



## Palatis3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned because of the small spec of blood on your knife  (in regards to your avatar) and because the word maxis reminds me of the sims. 

lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

Palatis3 said:


> Banned because of the small spec of blood on your knife  (in regards to your avatar) and because the word maxis reminds me of the sims.
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



Banned because you being a d!ck reminds me of p3n1s. 


Wait... 


Wha-?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you being a d!ck reminds me of p3n1s.
> 
> 
> Wait...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned 4 1337 speak
Double banned coz u were pwned

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## xlGmanlx (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned for nerd speak 


dexter93 said:


> Banned 4 1337 speak
> Double banned coz u were pwned
> 
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse


----------



## k0sh (Jul 28, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for nerd speak

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for being back


----------



## k0sh (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being back

Click to collapse



banned because i stopped "temporary working on touchwiz4" because of my exams 
double ban because i catch your soul in somewhere lol
triple ban because i didn't yet open any notes  to study 

i flashed my lecture tab and guess what ? 42course marks and and Calculating section with answers all i have  
so i'm the boss isn't


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i stopped "temporary working on touchwiz4" because of my exams
> double ban because i catch your soul in somewhere lol
> triple ban because i didn't yet open any notes  to study
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz


----------



## k0sh (Jul 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the lulz

Click to collapse



Banned because you LOLD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because you LOLD

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he did


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking he did

Click to collapse



banned for knowing he did


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for knowing he did

Click to collapse



banned for saying that i know he did


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

honeyunity said:


> you have a 30 days ban just because I am allowed to ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a noob, you're not -.-


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a noob, you're not -.-

Click to collapse



Banned cause sprint sucks and my gf isnt getting texts

ADR6300


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause sprint sucks and my gf isnt getting texts
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



Banned because I've been in and out of the bathroom today haha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I've been in and out of the bathroom today haha

Click to collapse



banned for drinking too much or eating something that makes u sick


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for drinking too much or eating something that makes u sick

Click to collapse



Banned because it was a combo or drinking and some other things


----------



## Dirk (Jul 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because it was a combo or drinking and some other things

Click to collapse




Banned for not sharing the 'other things'.


----------



## jackpearce (Jul 28, 2011)

Unbanned for not sharing the "other" things.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Unbanned for not sharing the "other" things.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause there is no such thing as an unban in the ban thread


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause there is no such thing as an unban in the ban thread

Click to collapse



banned for writing rulez that dont exist
unbanned for thinking that you can


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for writing rulez that dont exist
> unbanned for thinking that you can

Click to collapse



banned cause u can suck it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u can suck it!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not interested in you


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 28, 2011)

Banned for being disinterested 

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

Martin_Toy said:


> Banned for being disinterested
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



ban because payday was today and i had to spend all my check on rent and electric bill


----------



## reaper7881 (Jul 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> because payday was today and i had to spend all my check on rent and electric bill

Click to collapse



Banned because inflation all over the world has screwed us all¡¡¡¡¡

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned because inflation all over the world has screwed us all¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for raping


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for raping

Click to collapse



banned for taking so long to ban someone from your previous ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for taking so long to ban someone from your previous ban

Click to collapse



Banned for having a kewl first name.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having a kewl first name.

Click to collapse



Banned for loving your name


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for loving your name

Click to collapse



Banned because it is AWESOME!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is AWESOME!

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont care


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i dont care

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring. 

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned for not caring.
> 
> Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fail troll


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for feeding the trolls.


----------



## adfad666 (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for making my spit my tea over my screen cause your sig made me laugh....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

adfad666 said:


> Banned for making my spit my tea over my screen cause your sig made me laugh....

Click to collapse



Banned for having weak brain


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having weak brain

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm so awesome, I make people drink tea.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm so awesome, I make people drink tea.

Click to collapse



banned because I'm so awesome i made you look at my google+ status even though i did not change it


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I'm so awesome i made you look at my google+ status even though i did not change it

Click to collapse



Banned because bacon isn't halal. Look at your pic's filename

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because bacon isn't halal. Look at your pic's filename
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Click to collapse



banned for teh lolz


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for teh lolz

Click to collapse



Banned because I WIN!!!! 

Wakakakakkakakakakakakakakakaka


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I WIN!!!!
> 
> Wakakakakkakakakakakakakakakaka

Click to collapse



Banned because yes, check G+


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Boredom ban

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Boredom ban
> 
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse



Bandom bore.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bandom bore.

Click to collapse



random ban


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Domran nab

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Domran nab
> 
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse



ban narmoD


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ban narmoD

Click to collapse



Banned for the program

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the program
> 
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse



banned margorp eht rof dennaB


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned margorp eht rof dennaB

Click to collapse



Banned cause I want my Sig reversed

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I want my Sig reversed
> 
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse



banned because here you go
!!!!!!!WON EM KNAHT ...srebmun eseht ekil tnod i ,001 ot pu ti teg woN ...sknahT ht07 eht tih taht boon eht dnif i fI


 renaelC ehT



taf tser 4txe bg1 ,erised htiw deppihs 2 ssalc bg4 :drac DS

0.0.2.3 mwc :yrevoceR

7mc verahplA :toobH

80.50.71.5_U23.00.65.23 idaR

)mor eht ni(tsetal s'qns :lenreK

tsetal 7MC ylthgiN nioCtresNi :moR

 em hcuot t'nod sUUR -FFO-S yrotcaf eriseD ctH


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned because I just meant the Tapatalk one..... XD

Sent from deep
under the sea...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I just meant the Tapatalk one..... XD
> 
> Sent from deep
> under the sea...

Click to collapse



banned because here you go 
...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS

and here
sea... the under
deep from Sent


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because here you go
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thanks! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for thanks!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned because lol


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned because.... Error correction 


husam666 said:


> lol

Click to collapse



To 





husam666 said:


> troll

Click to collapse








 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because.... Error correction
> 
> 
> To
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing photos


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stealing photos

Click to collapse



Banned cause i can

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i can
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because teletubbies creators lied when they gave the sun a baby face, they should give it a troll face


----------



## Sybregunne (Jul 29, 2011)

Nobody is above me. So i ban u all below. 

Sent from my Desire HD

Daemon Tool - version 1 now available.


----------



## qballe (Jul 29, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Nobody is above me.

Click to collapse






hehe


----------



## kassipopassi (Jul 29, 2011)

i just dont ban smileys


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

kassipopassi said:


> i just dont ban smileys

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you have powers here


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for that trollish pic 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for that trollish pic
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because it's my real face, not even photoshopped


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for having a face

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

Martin_Toy said:


> Banned for having a face
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you are obviously headless or at least faceless XD

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 30, 2011)

Banned! IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned! IN YOUR FACE!

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig is too distracting


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

bump


10Llamas


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bump
> 
> 
> 10Llamas

Click to collapse



Banned for cloning pdl


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for cloning pdl
> 
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because PDL is an ostrich


----------



## k0sh (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because PDL is an ostrich

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Wtf this picture for?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned cuz Wtf this picture for?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Yao Ming (meme), I don't give a f***, or that b!tch!


----------



## k0sh (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's Yao Ming (meme), I don't give a f***, or that b!tch!

Click to collapse



Im telling ya you are ****in trolllllolololer 
Wtf are u talking about?
Banned btw 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Im telling ya you are ****in trolllllolololer
> Wtf are u talking about?
> Banned btw
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



weren't you asking about my avatar?
bannde


----------



## k0sh (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> weren't you asking about my avatar?
> bannde

Click to collapse



Yeah i referred to "i dont give a **** or *****" 
Banned 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Yeah i referred to "i dont give a **** or *****"
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because that's the meaning of it


----------



## bruflot (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because that's the meaning of it

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming this thread.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 30, 2011)

bruflot said:


> Banned for spamming this thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont like your name can u ask admin ti change it for ya 
Double ban because its a joke 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because i dont like your name can u ask admin ti change it for ya
> Double ban because its a joke
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for asking is only for questions


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

Banned cause you are just two lame banners

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you are just two lame banners
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be a banananer


----------



## shreyasvb (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to be a banananer

Click to collapse



Banned bcz u suck 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

shreyasvb said:


> Banned bcz u suck
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because u jelly


----------



## Atenaa (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because u jelly

Click to collapse



Banned just because I want....


----------



## k0sh (Jul 30, 2011)

Atenaa said:


> Banned just because I want....

Click to collapse



No you dont do what you want here , fail 
You do what we want that is why u banned by mr banner now
Live with it n00b 
Jk btw lol

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## mprou (Jul 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> No you dont do what you want here , fail
> You do what we want that is why u banned by mr banner now
> Live with it n00b
> Jk btw lol
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause you think you're funny
double ban cause I almost fry my cpu by forgetting pluging in the cooler
triple ban cause 3 bans are always better than 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause you think you're funny
> double ban cause I almost fry my cpu by forgetting pluging in the cooler
> triple ban cause 3 bans are always better than 2

Click to collapse



Banned 







 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Sybregunne (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned because you're you

Sent from my Desire HD

DaemonSet GUI - version 1 now available.


----------



## Frosty666 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned because you're you
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD
> 
> DaemonSet GUI - version 1 now available.

Click to collapse



Banned for being individually discriminatory.


----------



## crossfire2500 (Jul 31, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned for being individually discriminatory.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be clever. 

Sent from Droid Charge, what else?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

crossfire2500 said:


> Banned for trying to be clever.
> 
> Sent from Droid Charge, what else?

Click to collapse



Banned for being dumb


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being dumb

Click to collapse



Banned cause ur previous pic was by far better 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## mprou (Jul 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause ur previous pic was by far better
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned for banning someone due to lack of taste


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 31, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned for banning someone due to lack of taste

Click to collapse



Banned for the mildly terrifying, but somehow hypnotizing avatar pic

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## mprou (Jul 31, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Banned for the mildly terrifying, but somehow hypnotizing avatar pic
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned so i can bump the thread


----------



## k0sh (Jul 31, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned so i can bump the thread

Click to collapse



banned because bumping is not dumping


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2011)

k0sh said:


> ..........

Click to collapse



Banned for having a user name that sounds like a Middle Eastern pastry


----------



## mprou (Jul 31, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Banned for having a user name that sounds like a Middle Eastern pastry

Click to collapse



Banned cause you made me hungry


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned cause you made me hungry

Click to collapse



Banned because you want to steal my food


----------



## mprou (Jul 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you want to steal my food

Click to collapse



banned because i never said that i wanted to steal your food but now you mentioned it, i think i will


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned because i never said that i wanted to steal your food but now you mentioned it, i think i will

Click to collapse



Banned because now I'm a psychiatrist, FML


----------



## jfairley (Jul 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because now I'm a psychiatrist, FML

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm jealous of your avatar.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

jfairley said:


> Banned because I'm jealous of your avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me that I shouldn't give a F***


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reminding me that I shouldn't give a F***

Click to collapse



Banned cause your trollface is way better :  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause your trollface is way better :
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont give a f***


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I dont give a f***

Click to collapse



Lol man, relax. 
Banned for that


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol man, relax.
> Banned for that
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I still don't give a f***


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I still don't give a f***

Click to collapse



Banned because its clear that you want to f*** 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because its clear that you want to f***
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont giive a f***


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I dont giive a f***

Click to collapse



Banned for the f***

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## whatasteal (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned for what?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

whatasteal said:


> Banned for what?

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz.


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned because I'm so damn sexy 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned for not following the simple instructions 


Alanrocks15 said:


> Banned because I'm so damn sexy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Aug 1, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not following the simple instructions

Click to collapse



Banned because you are very nice to me.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MillerTime33 (Aug 1, 2011)

Alanrocks15 said:


> Banned because you are very nice to me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because its best for you even though i dont like doing it.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned for tough medicine 


MillerTime33 said:


> Banned because its best for you even though i dont like doing it.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for tough medicine

Click to collapse



Banned for the flashaholic 

long time no see ban


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the flashaholic
> 
> long time no see ban

Click to collapse



Banned for teh lulz

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for teh lulz
> 
> Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed

Click to collapse



Banned because I got a heart, and I'm the best


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned for carrying the number of the beast.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Banned for carrying the number of the beast.

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of blink-182 and Mr. Bean


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reminding me of blink-182 and Mr. Bean

Click to collapse



Banned for the eye of the tiger

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the eye of the tiger
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for suckish songs


----------



## ckoadiyn (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for suckish songs

Click to collapse



Banned for being up at 5:56 est

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 1, 2011)

ckoadiyn said:


> Banned for being up at 5:56 est
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for your timezone

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for your timezone
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because time is just a state of mind  It goes by quicker if you're not paying attention to it.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because time is just a state of mind  It goes by quicker if you're not paying attention to it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking too much about useless stuff


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking too much about useless stuff

Click to collapse



Banned for fapping too much/little.

Double banned because 





			
				Stoopid XDA said:
			
		

> This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for fapping too much/little.
> 
> Double banned because

Click to collapse



Banned for making xda troll you


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned because they changed from 30 seconds to 20 seconds. Realized long ago but didn't say anything...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because they changed from 30 seconds to 20 seconds. Realized long ago but didn't say anything...

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping such an important info for yourself
double banned for making me think it was a typo
triple banned because i can barely type


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for keeping such an important info for yourself
> double banned for making me think it was a typo
> triple banned because i can barely type

Click to collapse



I kill by making you type so much that your fingers bleed and you hemorrhage to death.

I mean banned. Sorry for crossing the streams


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I kill by making you type so much that your fingers bleed and you hemorrhage to death.
> 
> I mean banned. Sorry for crossing the streams

Click to collapse



Banned for being drunk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being drunk

Click to collapse



Banned because I was d1tched by another auditor chick for work. She had too much to do so here I am posting on XDA while waiting for her. 

Guess who will be $#[email protected]+faced at work.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I was d1tched by another auditor chick for work. She had too much to do so here I am posting on XDA while waiting for her.
> 
> Guess who will be $#[email protected]+faced at work.

Click to collapse



Banned because my internet subscription was cancelled, just because when 5 days ago I got a call telling me that if we didn't pay in 5 days it will be canceled, and my idiot brother ignored it

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said so


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my internet subscription was cancelled, just because when 5 days ago I got a call telling me that if we didn't pay in 5 days it will be canceled, and my idiot brother ignored it
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app, because my isp said so

Click to collapse



banned for failing to pay for a required bill, internet is a must have 

double banned cause i have a whole work week til a 2 work day week til vacation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for failing to pay for a required bill, internet is a must have
> 
> double banned cause i have a whole work week til a 2 work day week til vacation

Click to collapse



Banned because it turned out to be an error in the system

double banned because after a day of fasting, the food turned out to be not ok, 
it tasted weird   
stupid fridge


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it turned out to be an error in the system
> 
> double banned because after a day of fasting, the food turned out to be not ok,
> it tasted weird
> stupid fridge

Click to collapse



banned for fasting


----------



## mprou (Aug 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for fasting

Click to collapse



banned cause secretly you thought about fisting


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause secretly you thought about fisting

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking like that


----------



## mprou (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking like that

Click to collapse



and you're banned for crapping in an other thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking like that

Click to collapse



banned cause im changing offices again!!!


----------



## theduke95 (Aug 1, 2011)

banned because you have samsung galaxy s epic xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

theduke95 said:


> banned because you have samsung galaxy s epic xD

Click to collapse



banned cause so what?
its an awesome phone


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned because we all know you really want the G S II 


davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause so what?
> its an awesome phone

Click to collapse


----------



## pulser_g2 (Aug 1, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:
			
		

> Banned because we all know you really want the G S II

Click to collapse



Banned because I've got one


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

pulser_g2 said:


> Banned because I've got one

Click to collapse



banned cause how many more thanks can you get before your meter breaks??? 

here is another to see if i can break it


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 1, 2011)

banned for meter watching


davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause how many more thanks can you get before your meter breaks???
> 
> here is another to see if i can break it

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> banned for meter watching

Click to collapse



banned for pointing that out


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for pointing that out

Click to collapse



Hiban

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hiban
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont know what that means


----------



## reaper7881 (Aug 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i dont know what that means

Click to collapse



Banned cuz its a high ban not a lowban

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Banned cuz its a high ban not a lowban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for giving drugs to bans


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

BJ ban. Awesomeness.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> BJ ban. Awesomeness.

Click to collapse



DJ ban, not so awesome


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> DJ ban, not so awesome

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning in the banning format. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for not banning in the banning format.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because winmo + bus = disaster


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because winmo + bus = disaster

Click to collapse



Banned for using the wrong equation.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using the wrong equation.

Click to collapse



Banned because it can never be wrong


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it can never be wrong

Click to collapse



But you c, it is.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But you c, it is.

Click to collapse



banned because i am unable to concentrate on anything, thank god we have chrome auto correct


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

Banned because I need to get back to work or I'll never get to go home


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I need to get back to work or I'll never get to go home

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i missed ban david and also chat with him on G+ about themes lol
Double ban cuz life goes on and it will not stop if ur legs get cutted am i right?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned cuz i missed ban david and also chat with him on G+ about themes lol
> Double ban cuz life goes on and it will not stop if ur legs get cutted am i right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you're wrong, the loss of blood will kill you, ending that life that keeps going after one life is ended. Saddening isn't it? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## mark manning (Aug 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because you're wrong, the loss of blood will kill you, ending that life that keeps going after one life is ended. Saddening isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't make sense (as usual). Doubled banned because its not sad its life and that's the way it is. What would life be if you didn't die. Well it wouldn't be life it would just be existence and that's plain boring. 

Sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## IamObie (Aug 2, 2011)

banned for not reading every page in this thread.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> banned because husam got banned!!

Click to collapse



banned cause i know 

banned cause mine,husams and watts posts got edited


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i know
> 
> banned cause mine,husams and watts posts got edited

Click to collapse



finally gotcha  Banned 
double ban cuz it been along time i didn't ban u


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> finally gotcha  Banned
> double ban cuz it been along time i didn't ban u

Click to collapse



banned for taking to long 

double banned cause its only tuesday and i want it to be friday night!!! so i can enjoy my weekend then only have 2 more days of work then VACATION!!!!!!


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for taking to long
> 
> double banned cause its only tuesday and i want it to be friday night!!! so i can enjoy my weekend then only have 2 more days of work then VACATION!!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned cuz i finished up my final  exams today  im in long vacation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned cuz i finished up my final  exams today  im in long vacation

Click to collapse



banned cause finally u finish 

banned cause my vacation starts next wed


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause finally u finish
> 
> banned cause my vacation starts next wed

Click to collapse



cool  congrats lol 
btw banned cuz i'm lazy to double ban u


----------



## jshealton (Aug 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> cool  congrats lol
> btw banned cuz i'm lazy to double ban u

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy.

Double banned to show that I am not.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned for being lazy.
> 
> Double banned to show that I am not.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cuz i don't care if u showed that u ain't lazy or u are a lazy  

double ban cuz thank you for given me  the energy to double ban u  

triple ban "who cares yes triple ban" someone did a silly thing now and thinks that i didn't get it , that was really a silly thing from that someone


----------



## mark manning (Aug 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned cuz i don't care if u showed that u ain't lazy or u are a lazy
> 
> double ban cuz thank you for given me  the energy to double ban u
> 
> triple ban "who cares yes triple ban" someone did a silly thing now and thinks that i didn't get it , that was really a silly thing from that someone

Click to collapse



Banned until you learn English 

Sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned until you learn English
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



banned cuz who cares you ain't my lecture  

double ban because i want too


----------



## mark manning (Aug 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned cuz who cares you ain't my lecture
> 
> double ban because i want too

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know wtf your lecture is or could be by that statement .... wow is all I can say lol ;-)

Sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned because I don't know wtf your lecture is or could be by that statement .... wow is all I can say lol ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



banned cuz wtf are you talking about ?  :n00b:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned cuz wtf are you talking about ?  :n00b:

Click to collapse



banned for not sleeping


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not sleeping

Click to collapse



banned cuz i'm going now , i just felt need to check up before i sleep  
double ban cuz nighty night then  do not forgot to send that thing  asap


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 2, 2011)

Banned for saying nighty night


k0sh said:


> banned cuz i'm going now , i just felt need to check up before i sleep
> double ban cuz nighty night then  do not forgot to send that thing  asap

Click to collapse


----------



## Lampe26 (Aug 2, 2011)

i ban you because im a junior member and you a senior member!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

Lampe26 said:


> i ban you because im a junior member and you a senior member!

Click to collapse



banned for being new 

Have a nice stay banned


----------



## Lampe26 (Aug 2, 2011)

im ban you because you are banning me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

Lampe26 said:


> im ban you because you are banning me

Click to collapse



banned you cause i cant wait til next week for vacation then i cant wait for the end of september for blink 182 concert and then the 5 of october which i just got tickets for INCUBUS!!!!


----------



## Lampe26 (Aug 2, 2011)

i ban you twice times because i love blink 182 ;P


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned for incorrect banning terminology, it's called a double ban 


Lampe26 said:


> i ban you twice times because i love blink 182 ;P

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 3, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for incorrect banning terminology, it's called a double ban

Click to collapse



Banned cause technically that was single ban

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause technically that was single ban
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for the technicality. A double barrelled shotgun is still called a shotgun, even when it can shoot both barrels at the same time.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the technicality. A double barrelled shotgun is still called a shotgun, even when it can shoot both barrels at the same time.

Click to collapse



Banned because technicalities are what help us  

Besides, if you were going to a shotgun fight and everyone else had shotguns wouldn't you feel superior with your second barrel? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because technicalities are what help us
> 
> Besides, if you were going to a shotgun fight and everyone else had shotguns wouldn't you feel superior with your second barrel?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'd feel superior if I had a tactical shotgun.


----------



## singhsinghy (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making your laptop work, you lazy slave-driver.

Click to collapse



Banned because the thread told me to

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

singhsinghy said:


> Banned because the thread told me to
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for the lame ban. Also for quoting something pages away.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the lame ban. Also for quoting something pages away.

Click to collapse



Banned because either way, you were the person above him 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because either way, you were the person above him
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dude, I never hover...

Banned!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dude, I never hover...
> 
> Banned!

Click to collapse



Dude, I saw you hovering yesterday...

Compulsive liar banned! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Dude, I saw you hovering yesterday...
> 
> Compulsive liar banned!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



I do not lie, because I like big b()()bs.

BANNED!


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 3, 2011)

I ban all yall because I have a headache and I know one of you stole my cookie.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I ban all yall because I have a headache and I know one of you stole my cookie.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a headache when I'm having one! Stay out of my head! *smashes head against wall* Plus, I have a cookie 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for having a headache when I'm having one! Stay out of my head! *smashes head against wall* Plus, I have a cookie
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Cookie? What cookie? 


Banned!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 3, 2011)

High fructose ban


sakai4eva said:


> Cookie? What cookie?
> 
> 
> Banned!

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 3, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> High fructose ban

Click to collapse



College presentation on Oedipus ban 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 3, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> College presentation on Oedipus ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Complex ban.

Can you see what I did there?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Complex ban.
> 
> Can you see what I did there?

Click to collapse



Yeah... Prepairing to **** that girl

























































































































***=meet 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... Prepairing to **** that girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




banned cause this post is long 
Double banned cause ***= meet

what does **** mean?


----------



## mprou (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause this post is long
> Double banned cause ***= meet
> 
> what does **** mean?

Click to collapse



banned cause you can't be unbanned that long in this thread


----------



## k0sh (Aug 3, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause you can't be unbanned that long in this thread

Click to collapse



banned because i'm going to sleep 
double ban because i blame you because its 4:20am


----------



## PaganAng3l (Aug 3, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned because i'm going to sleep
> double ban because i blame you because its 4:20am

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 4:20 pm here, and I have to work.... lame

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Banned because it's 4:20 pm here, and I have to work.... lame
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse







k0sh said:


> banned because i'm going to sleep
> double ban because i blame you because its 4:20am

Click to collapse



banned for both of you not smoking


----------



## k0sh (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for both of you not smoking

Click to collapse



banned you can't ban me with another 
double ban because i smoked tooooooo many cigarettes already 
triple ban because you banned me in multiple ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned you can't ban me with another
> double ban because i smoked tooooooo many cigarettes already
> triple ban because you banned me in multiple ban

Click to collapse



Prohibidos para fumar cigarrillos en lugar de las malas hierbas

Banned For Smoking Cigarettes instead of weed.


----------



## k0sh (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Prohibidos para fumar cigarrillos en lugar de las malas hierbas
> 
> Banned For Smoking Cigarettes instead of weed.

Click to collapse



prohibido por hablar español 

double ban because you are not good friend "asking me to smoke weed" 
how many beers you drink today ? beer master


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

k0sh said:


> prohibido por hablar español
> 
> double ban because you are not good friend "asking me to smoke weed"
> how many beers you drink today ? beer master

Click to collapse



banned cause i don't drink during the week and even if i were to im at work and i don't drink at or before work


----------



## mprou (Aug 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i don't drink during the week and even if i were to im at work and i don't drink at or before work

Click to collapse



banned for taking your work too seriously


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned for working. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for working.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for not working to make money 

banned cause u have been gone way to long in the mafia 

banned again cause i joined xda 2 years b4 u but joined mafia later then you


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because I do work.

Banned because David doesn't rule.

Banned because you don't even know anything about where the Mafia came from. Damn llamas. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because I do work.
> 
> Banned because David doesn't rule.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause i need a change of my username as its so old!!!  Older then ur username


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i need a change of my username as its so old!!!  Older then ur username

Click to collapse



Banned for that archaic "user-maim". 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned




Minimalism.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned for being minimal.
Banned for not living up to my expectations. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for being minimal.
> Banned for not living up to my expectations.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I expect to live up to my OWN expectations of living, and I'm living quite comfortably now. 

p/s: Minimalism is art.


----------



## droiddawg (Aug 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I expect to live up to my OWN expectations of living, and I'm living quite comfortably now.
> 
> p/s: Minimalism is art.

Click to collapse



Banned because minimalism is actually not art.  

sent from my 7/23 iNfEcTeD EVO 4G


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

droiddawg said:


> Banned because minimalism is actually not art.
> 
> sent from my 7/23 iNfEcTeD EVO 4G

Click to collapse



Banned because it is art to me. Minimalism speaks to my soul more often than a complicated design.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned for liking minimalism.  Double banned for having expectations of yourself.

PS. I'm a fan of minimalism. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for liking minimalism.  Double banned for having expectations of yourself.
> 
> PS. I'm a fan of minimalism.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not having expectations of yourself. When you reach the top, the only person to compete with is yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned for thinking there is a top. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because a girl just walked past wearing a tanktop. Sheesh... the office is friggin' cold dear, your nips are gonna burst through that...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because.... pictures or it didn't happen. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

She's from a different department. I might post pics if I didn't manage to score a dinner with her. Although my phone camera won't be able to show her in her full glory. 

And banned for wanting pixels.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned for being in the wrong department 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because it is the right department. I always get a good eyeful of the nice people around... And one just walked in


----------



## spike_uk (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because I need the posts


----------



## hyphydragon (Aug 4, 2011)

banned for spamming the bird/boob image


----------



## hyphydragon (Aug 4, 2011)

oh haah casue u neeed the posts also banned also i need posts


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

hyphydragon said:


> banned for spamming the bird/boob image

Click to collapse



Banned because it is sooooo funny. Please read carefully into the double and triple entendres in the comment. And it is a REAL comment.


----------



## spike_uk (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because your soooo funny


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

spike_uk said:


> Banned because your soooo funny

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not sure if sarcastic or sincere....


----------



## spike_uk (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because your not sure if I'm being sarcastic or sincere


----------



## spike_uk (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because I'm me


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

spike_uk said:


> Banned because I'm me

Click to collapse



Banned because **** you for that lame ban


----------



## spike_uk (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because I still need 5 posts lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

spike_uk said:


> Banned because I still need 5 posts lol

Click to collapse



Banned for being a n00b on XDA. Welcome, btw.


----------



## spike_uk (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and by the way Banned because I'm n00b


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

spike_uk said:


> Thanks for the welcome and by the way Banned because I'm n00b

Click to collapse



Ban nuB

You on G+ yet, nub?


----------



## spike_uk (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because I can


----------



## mprou (Aug 4, 2011)

spike_uk said:


> Banned because I can

Click to collapse



banned cause of luck of imagination on your banning post


----------



## spike_uk (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because i don't like Mondays and it's raining


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because these n00bs are terrible banners.
You'll get better btw, welcome. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## mprou (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because these n00bs are terrible banners.
> You'll get better btw, welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because you think you're better!


----------



## spike_uk (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot and Banned because I'm a terrible banner and this makes it my 10th post lol


----------



## mprou (Aug 4, 2011)

spike_uk said:


> Thanks a lot and Banned because I'm a terrible banner and this makes it my 10th post lol

Click to collapse



banned because another 10th poster will rampage the dev sections


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 4, 2011)

+1 Ban. But we'll see...


----------



## spike_uk (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because your probably right.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because no one is better. You just have to learn from sakai

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because no one is better. You just have to learn from sakai
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the best of the best


----------



## mprou (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I am the best of the best

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the best of the worst
Or is it worst of the best?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned because you are the best of the worst
> Or is it worst of the best?

Click to collapse



Banned because haters gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because haters gonna hate

Click to collapse



banned cause its about damn time your back


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its about damn time your back

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody missed me


----------



## k4p741nkrunch (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everybody missed me

Click to collapse



Banhammer for the 666 in your name!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

k4p741nkrunch said:


> Banhammer for the 666 in your name!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I know it's better than yours


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know it's better than yours

Click to collapse



banned cause Y U Get Mad At People Missing U??


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause Y U Get Mad At People Missing U??

Click to collapse



Banned because don't blame me for loving the  emote


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because don't blame me for loving the  emote

Click to collapse



banned cause this  is my favorite


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause this  is my favorite

Click to collapse



Banned because I prefer verbose horizontal emotes, like this:

q(=.=)p


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I prefer verbose horizontal emotes, like this:
> 
> q(=.=)p

Click to collapse



banned for not using the correct emoticons


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned because the correct emoticon is what portrays my emotion perfectly. And since I don't smile sideways, the verbose horizontal one is best.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the correct emoticon is what portrays my emotion perfectly. And since I don't smile sideways, the verbose horizontal one is best.

Click to collapse



Banned because he looks like he wants to rape me


----------



## LGXX (Aug 5, 2011)

I ban you because I think that YOU've scratched my 2X


----------



## Smartenup (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned because there is too much raping & scratching going on.....

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## mprou (Aug 5, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because there is too much raping & scratching going on.....
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



banned because the only thing is missing is beer and then we got ourselfs an interesting weekend


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned because the only thing is missing is beer and then we got ourselfs an interesting weekend

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting things when nobody gave you the permission to speak


----------



## rickballs (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned for being a cubs fan

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

rickballs said:


> Banned for being a cubs fan
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't even like sports


----------



## mprou (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't even like sports

Click to collapse



Banned because you're boring


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned because you're boring

Click to collapse



Banned because duh


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because duh

Click to collapse



Banned for the duh... D'oh!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't even like sports

Click to collapse



banned for not liking sports


----------



## Sybregunne (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not liking sports

Click to collapse



Banned: none of your business if he likes sports or not.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned: none of your business if he likes sports or not.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're the man


----------



## avgjoegeek (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't even like sports

Click to collapse



Banned for being un-american!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for being un-american!

Click to collapse



banned cause he isnt american


----------



## chickenfarmer (Aug 5, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Banned for being un-american!

Click to collapse



Banned for being anti-un-american!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

chickenfarmer said:


> Banned for being anti-un-american!

Click to collapse



banned for chicken farming


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for chicken farming

Click to collapse



Banned for watching america's got talent


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for watching america's got talent

Click to collapse



banned cause i never watched that show in my life


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i never watched that show in my life

Click to collapse



Banned because you should start doing it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should start doing it

Click to collapse



banned cause that is never going to happen
banned for promoting a show u like


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that is never going to happen
> banned for promoting a show u like

Click to collapse



Banned because I only watch it because there's nothing better to do


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I only watch it because there's nothing better to do

Click to collapse



banned cause u need to play video games or watch movies or something,

Go watch better tv on tv links


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u need to play video games or watch movies or something,
> 
> Go watch better tv on tv links

Click to collapse



I was watching my name is earl now HIMYM next up 2 1/2 men


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I was watching my name is earl now HIMYM next up 2 1/2 men

Click to collapse



banned for not banning

also i like HIMYM, its a funny show


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned for telling us what you like 


davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not banning
> 
> also i like HIMYM, its a funny show

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for telling us what you like

Click to collapse



Banned for abandoning the ot


----------



## mprou (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for abandoning the ot

Click to collapse



banned because noone has the the mental strength to abandon ot


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned because noone has the the mental strength to abandon ot

Click to collapse



banned cause no one will verse me in solitaire challenge . i'm tired of playing people i don't remotely know..


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause no one will verse me in solitaire challenge . i'm tired of playing people i don't remotely know..

Click to collapse



Banned for not starting a new thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not starting a new thread

Click to collapse



LOL banned


----------



## sterfreak (Aug 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL banned

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

sterfreak said:


> Banned for not banning anyone.

Click to collapse



Banned for being blind


----------



## mprou (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being blind

Click to collapse



banned for being you
(why all my mean bans come up on you?)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned for being you
> (why all my mean bans come up on you?)

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the ME, the Husam


----------



## mprou (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning the ME, the Husam

Click to collapse



banned because you know you want it


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned because you know you want it

Click to collapse



Banned for making me have a big head


----------



## mprou (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me have a big head

Click to collapse



banned because it not the size that matters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned because it not the size that matters

Click to collapse



Banned because in this life, it does


----------



## Smartenup (Aug 6, 2011)

Banned because I am lost in this thread again


HTC Vision Baby


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 6, 2011)

Banned for getting lost in a one track thread 


Smartenup said:


> Banned because I am lost in this thread again
> 
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

fildroid said:


> Banned you because your the next

Click to collapse



Banned because it's you're not your


----------



## rickballs (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's you're not your

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense...ftw

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

rickballs said:


> Banned for not making sense...ftw
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm making more than sense.


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm making more than sense.

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

banned for having a weak brain


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned for not liking brain 


husam666 said:


> banned for having a weak brain

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not liking brain

Click to collapse



Banned because I still can't forget what Gman means in urban dictionary


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I still can't forget what Gman means in urban dictionary

Click to collapse



banned for almost having 10,000 post ( wtf a couple months ago we had the same  )


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for almost having 10,000 post ( wtf a couple months ago we had the same  )

Click to collapse



Banned because you disappeared , I'm not waiting for you


----------



## thewahlrus (Aug 7, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Banned for having a user name that sounds like a Middle Eastern pastry

Click to collapse



Banned for having a username that sounds like a brand of organic redneck coffee

Sent from my NOOKcolor using Tapatalk


----------



## thewahlrus (Aug 7, 2011)

thewahlrus said:


> Banned for having a username that sounds like a brand of organic redneck coffee
> 
> Sent from my NOOKcolor using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person...

Sent from my NOOKcolor using Tapatalk


----------



## yosif yackson (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned so I can be in on it

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2011)

yosif yackson said:


> Banned so I can be in on it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for having a sgs 4g


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for having a sgs 4g

Click to collapse



banned because my phone is dying slowly


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because my phone is dying slowly

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

banned because I just completed my 500 posts!


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned because your paying attention to it

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

banned because you are paying attention to me


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 8, 2011)

kryptoner said:


> banned because you are paying attention to me

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not getting $#[email protected]+ done today.


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm not getting $#[email protected]+ done today.

Click to collapse



banned because you are seriously having problems


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned because your paying attention to everything

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

banned because you should know that's why I joined xda


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

falseman said:


> Banned because your paying attention to everything
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because u are not spying attention to anything 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned cuz I want to ban him first

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

falseman said:


> Banned cuz I want to ban him first
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned you because you need to ban yourself first!


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned because I can only ban pple above me!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

falseman said:


> Banned because I can only ban pple above me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause I ban you and all those below me

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause I ban you and all those below me
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Not before I ban u!


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned because you are a boy...


----------



## SolInvictus (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned for sexism, actually.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

SolInvictus said:


> Banned for sexism, actually.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because there's nothing wrong in sexism


----------



## mprou (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because there's nothing wrong in sexism

Click to collapse



Banned because for once I could't agree more with you


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned because for once I could't agree more with you

Click to collapse



Banned because thank you 

i got banned for sexism you know or because some mod was having a bad day


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned cuz your banned for sexism

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickballs (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned the xda app for sucking balls on honeycomb

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

rickballs said:


> Banned the xda app for sucking balls on honeycomb
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite. You have balls in your name

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned because android forums is loosing 

http://androidforums.com/forum-games/1081-ban-person-above-you-281.html


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because android forums is loosing
> 
> http://androidforums.com/forum-games/1081-ban-person-above-you-281.html

Click to collapse



Banned because htc is making an official page for devs
http://www.htcdev.com


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because htc is making an official page for devs
> http://www.htcdev.com

Click to collapse



Banned for having the Y U No Guy in your signature


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for having the Y U No Guy in your signature

Click to collapse



banned because i have my reasons for that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i have my reasons for that

Click to collapse



banned 
did u get banned again?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned
> did u get banned again?

Click to collapse



not yet but looks like soon i will ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not yet but looks like soon i will ban

Click to collapse



Banned


For what?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned
> 
> 
> For what?

Click to collapse



idk, but haters gonna hate
ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, but haters gonna hate
> ban

Click to collapse



banned cause i like the new file expert update


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned for adding to this thread instead of the Mafia one 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned for adding to this thread instead of the Mafia one
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



banned cause i can add what ever i want to this thread instead of the mafia thread


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i can add what ever i want to this thread instead of the mafia thread

Click to collapse



Banned for your lack of loyalty! You need to get your priorities in check....

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for your lack of loyalty! You need to get your priorities in check....
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



banned cause priorities dont exist for me on xda


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause priorities dont exist for me on xda

Click to collapse



Banned because....I know, me either haha 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## 8f86TcLjmt (Aug 8, 2011)

Sry, wrong thread


----------



## mprou (Aug 8, 2011)

8f86TcLjmt said:


> Sry, wrong thread

Click to collapse



banned because you didn't at least banned someone


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned because you didn't at least banned someone

Click to collapse



Banned for cheesy grammar


----------



## rickballs (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for smelling like ass

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 9, 2011)

rickballs said:


> Banned for smelling like ass
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having BALLS in your name


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> Banned for having BALLS in your name

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for being right, no one wanted your expert opinion or they would have asked you for it.  haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for being right, no one wanted your expert opinion or they would have asked you for it.  haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned for losing the game


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for losing the game

Click to collapse



Banned because I replied to this worker loOking at the screen, thank god for swype.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because I replied to this worker loOking at the screen, thank god for swype.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't do it for a while, and we should push this thread to the XDA main page!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I haven't do it for a while, and we should push this thread to the XDA main page!

Click to collapse



banned for being lazy


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being lazy

Click to collapse



Banned because you lost the game. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being lazy

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sorry 

Work caught up with me.


----------



## falseman (Aug 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite. You have balls in your name
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I want nine characters on my message

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for using the predecessor of the phone I'm gonna buy in a few week's time


----------



## RinZo (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using the predecessor of the phone I'm gonna buy in a few week's time

Click to collapse



Banned for getting a new phone.


----------



## ltdanno360 (Aug 9, 2011)

banned for being just too dang good

Sent from an unlocked alienv3 overclocked /faux123 kernel Thanksyou . For all the great work!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

ltdanno360 said:


> banned for being just too dang good
> 
> Sent from an unlocked alienv3 overclocked /faux123 kernel Thanksyou . For all the great work!!!!!

Click to collapse



Kanged for being to banned doog.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned because I'm shleepy


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for listening to Rage of the Machines:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16472027&postcount=239


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for listening to Rage of the Machines:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16472027&postcount=239

Click to collapse



Banned because i accedentaly scratched my wrist whlie i was going out of the house and i feel like an emo now (not that i know how that feels like)


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i accedentaly scratched my wrist whlie i was going out of the house and i feel like an emo now (not that i know how that feels like)

Click to collapse



Banned for being a wuss. Pain is just another feeling! RAAAARRGH!


----------



## redef87 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being a wuss. Pain is just another feeling! RAAAARRGH!

Click to collapse



banned for undervalue pain


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

redef87 said:


> banned for undervalue pain

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a man. And I play bass so hard that my fingers BLEED! And I still play.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

redef87 said:


> banned for undervalue pain

Click to collapse



Banned because all feelings hold equal value 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because all feelings hold equal value
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned because LOVE IS ONLY A FEELING~~! <- hope it's not true...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because LOVE IS ONLY A FEELING~~! <- hope it's not true...

Click to collapse



Love is a multitude of emotions combined, banned for not knowing that. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned because the jailbaits are trying to get me into trouble. Again.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the jailbaits are trying to get me into trouble. Again.

Click to collapse



Banned for becoming tempted by the jailbait...that's why they are called bait! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for becoming tempted by the jailbait...that's why they are called bait!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned because if you saw them, you'd tap that anyway.

They know I'm too solid a guy to fall for that, so they just tease me anyway. This is the part where I curse.


----------



## ntrider1991 (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for going off topic double banned for not having cooler phone 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

ntrider1991 said:


> Banned for going off topic double banned for not having cooler phone
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



*sigh*

Here we go again...

Banned because going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but BANNED~!


----------



## mrchu001 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Here we go again...
> 
> Banned because going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but going off topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you on topic, because you are actually doing exactly what the section says you should be doing, which is going off topic but by getting back on topic in the Off-topic section actually makes you off topic, because the section itself is about going off topic, so your post is going off topic but BANNED~!

Click to collapse



banned for making me read all that!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

mrchu001 said:


> banned for making me read all that!

Click to collapse



Banned because the infinite loop was summoned. It is my right, nay, MY DUTY as King of OT to respond accordingly.


----------



## mprou (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the infinite loop was summoned. It is my right, nay, MY DUTY as King of OT to respond accordingly.

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread has gone to a whole other level


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned because this thread has gone to a whole other level

Click to collapse



Banned for being afraid


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being afraid

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm already on that higher level. Join me, or be left behind.


----------



## kazumahits (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm already on that higher level. Join me, or be left behind.

Click to collapse



Banned!! because i see you in the last page


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 9, 2011)

kazumahits said:


> Banned!! because i see you in the last page

Click to collapse



Banned for trying, but failing miserably.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for trying, but failing miserably.

Click to collapse



Banned because you fail at failing = win


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

Y U NO BUMP THIS THREAD


----------



## mrtt2 (Aug 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Y U NO BUMP THIS THREAD

Click to collapse



Banned for spam & unnecessary revival of old thread


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

mrtt2 said:


> Banned for spam & unnecessary revival of old thread

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly cuz i have 1000x your post count

2moar


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being jelly cuz i have 1000x your post count
> 
> 2moar

Click to collapse



Banned for counting down, not necessary  You know when you have it and when you don't.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for counting down, not necessary  You know when you have it and when you don't.

Click to collapse



Banned because I think he would be counting up.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned by the Count.


----------



## appealingrelic (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned by homer Simpson. doh
(_8(l) 
Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2011)

appealingrelic said:


> Banned by homer Simpson. doh
> (_8(l)
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for making an AOL chat room pic

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned for making an AOL chat room pic
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Banned for making me forget about a One Republic  album that I downloaded a few months back


----------



## falseman (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me forget about a One Republic  album that I downloaded a few months back

Click to collapse



Banned because your one republic album was a fake album 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

falseman said:


> Banned because your one republic album was a fake album
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I just listened to it, it wasn't


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

falseman said:


> Banned because your one republic album was a fake album
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a fake user on xda. Your user name says so. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## k0sh (Aug 10, 2011)

falseman said:


> Banned because your one republic album was a fake album
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you are false lol

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned because you are false lol
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Fail ban. Go to sleep haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Fail ban. Go to sleep haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



5PM ban. Booyah!

One more hour to crunchtime


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 5PM ban. Booyah!
> 
> One more hour to crunchtime

Click to collapse



5AM ban! Booyah! One more hour till sleep deprivation haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> 5AM ban! Booyah! One more hour till sleep deprivation haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned because you already are sleep deprived. Lolx


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you already are sleep deprived. Lolx

Click to collapse



Banned because you already are sleep deprived. Lolx


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you already are sleep deprived. Lolx

Click to collapse



Banned because that is true. I've been tired for the last few weeks, and it's not going to get better.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because that is true. I've been tired for the last few weeks, and it's not going to get better.

Click to collapse



Banned because that is true. I've been tired for the last few weeks, and it's not going to get better.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that is true. I've been tired for the last few weeks, and it's not going to get better.

Click to collapse



Banned because if Husam quotes me again... I'm not sure how should I punish him


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because if Husam quotes me again... I'm not sure how should I punish him

Click to collapse



Banned for ruining the copy pasta trolling moment


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for ruining the copy pasta trolling moment

Click to collapse



Banned because parrotting is kinda childish and lame. 

Free your mind, and let your creativity flow


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because parrotting is kinda childish and lame.
> 
> Free your mind, and let your creativity flow

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting drugs


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for promoting drugs

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about drugs.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for thinking about drugs.

Click to collapse



Banned for being heroin bob


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being heroin bob

Click to collapse



Banned because I do hardcore drugs like paracetamol. Heroin is for n00bs.


----------



## kainepaine (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I do hardcore drugs like paracetamol. Heroin is for n00bs.

Click to collapse



Banned because paracetamol has nothing on what I sniff. Hitlers' Ashes.


----------



## freakboy13 (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned because drugs are bad M' kay

"a phone to make you numb, a phone to make you dumb, a phone to make you anybody else...
All the roms in this world... wont save you from yourself"


----------



## andQlimax (Aug 10, 2011)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned because drugs are bad M' kay
> 
> "a phone to make you numb, a phone to make you dumb, a phone to make you anybody else...
> All the roms in this world... wont save you from yourself"

Click to collapse



I ban you to see how the next one will ban me


----------



## falseman (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned because, you'r waiting until you will be banned!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## k0sh (Aug 10, 2011)

falseman said:


> Banned because, you'r waiting until you will be banned!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm i cant seem to look how manu posts you have . But truely you are new to the ban world that is why you banned now

Double ban because im happy finally i sold my car
Triple ban, just to show you something that only me can ban triple times per post lol

For the one who gonna ban me now
Simply you are banned  thats make it 4 bans per post . Makes me the King . Lol

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Hmm i cant seem to look how manu posts you have . But truely you are new to the ban world that is why you banned now
> 
> Double ban because im happy finally i sold my car
> Triple ban, just to show you something that only me can ban triple times per post lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being missing from banning for soooooo long!


----------



## k0sh (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being missing from banning for soooooo long!

Click to collapse



Yeah man . You know my case . But now im.fine thank god . Already sold my caaaar now lol took a.deposite until he take out the money tomorrow out of bank 
Im going homeeeee
0o0o0ps forgot tobsay banned 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 10, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Yeah man . You know my case . But now im.fine thank god . Already sold my caaaar now lol took a.deposite until he take out the money tomorrow out of bank
> Im going homeeeee
> 0o0o0ps forgot tobsay banned
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Banned for finally selling your car


----------



## k0sh (Aug 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for finally selling your car

Click to collapse



Yeah man , thanks to being happy for me lol
But that wont let me without banning u
So you are banned lol

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Yeah man , thanks to being happy for me lol
> But that wont let me without banning u
> So you are banned lol
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



banned for no food


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 10, 2011)

Not making sense ban 


husam666 said:


> banned for no food

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Not making sense ban

Click to collapse



banned because you are always looking for sense


----------



## katmai1973 (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you are always looking for sense

Click to collapse



banned for eating my traffic with this huge picture below!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

katmai1973 said:


> banned for eating my traffic with this huge picture below!

Click to collapse



that's what she said ban


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

mafredri said:


> Banned for being born. If you want someone to blame, blame your mother

Click to collapse



banned because remote desktop is f***ing awesome 

i haz win7 on my netbook *me gusta.jpg*


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned for not having enough green in your pocket to be a multy-gazillionaire (yes that's how its spelled  )


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned for doing typo's on purpose

Sent using smoke signals


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned for doing typo's on purpose
> 
> Sent using smoke signals

Click to collapse



Banned because you're pretty much a noob yourself.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you're pretty much a noob yourself.

Click to collapse



Yuz canz banz

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

I can banz? Banz!


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I can banz? Banz!

Click to collapse



banzed you are, for banned i cant be


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banzed you are, for banned i cant be

Click to collapse



To ban, or not to be,
That is no longer the BANHAMMER!


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> To ban, or not to be,
> That is no longer the BANHAMMER!

Click to collapse



banned for not letting me fill up page one of Ot with just my name LD


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for not letting me fill up page one of Ot with just my name LD

Click to collapse



We shall see... 

But for now, I shall ban.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> We shall see...
> 
> But for now, I shall ban.

Click to collapse



and i shall ban back, because its 11:13 pm and im still banning


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> and i shall ban back, because its 11:13 pm and im still banning

Click to collapse



What does banning has to do with banning? I ban you for this confusing confusion.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 11, 2011)

Double ban for double speaking 


sakai4eva said:


> What does banning has to do with banning? I ban you for this confusing confusion.

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Double ban for double speaking

Click to collapse



banned for interupting our bans ( yes i no i spelt it wrong )


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Double ban for double speaking

Click to collapse



Banned for not using thinklit background to doublespeak multiban while using creathought thinkless methods.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not using thinklit background to doublespeak multiban while using creathought thinkless methods.

Click to collapse



banned for being slow to ban him


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned for being slow to ban him

Click to collapse



Banned for using slow to ban me.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using slow to ban me.

Click to collapse



slow for being banned by me


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

By me, banned for being slow.


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> By me, banned for being slow.

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for the clever ban


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned for your totally appropriate ban 


T.C.P said:


> banned for the clever ban

Click to collapse


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 11, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for your totally appropriate ban

Click to collapse



Banned for having an unpronounceable username

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> Banned for having an unpronounceable username
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because his name is easy. extra large gma limited extra


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> banned because his name is easy. extra large gma limited extra

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone with near impeccable grammer.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned for missing the n in Gman 


T.C.P said:


> banned because his name is easy. extra large gma limited extra

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for missing the n in Gman

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the most talentless musician I've ever had the privilege of knowing.

One note wonder.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 11, 2011)

Overdramatic ban 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you are the most talentless musician I've ever had the privilege of knowing.
> 
> One note wonder.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Overdramatic ban

Click to collapse



Banned because:

http://jamiedubs.com/****flickr/data/meme-prints/dramatic-chipmunk.gif


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because:
> 
> http://jamiedubs.com/****flickr/data/meme-prints/dramatic-chipmunk.gif

Click to collapse



You are hereby denied access to these forums

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## Snow.Goose (Aug 11, 2011)

You guys all deserve thebanhammer...


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

Snow.Goose said:


> You guys all deserve thebanhammer...

Click to collapse



But you shall taste it first.


----------



## x Eacott (Aug 11, 2011)

I banned myself for not being a part of this earlier 

Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

x Eacott said:


> I banned myself for not being a part of this earlier
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I ban you for not joining us earlier.

Wahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## x Eacott (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I ban you for not joining us earlier.
> 
> Wahahahahahahahahahahaha

Click to collapse




Ahh f**k...
Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

x Eacott said:


> Ahh f**k...
> Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for the profanity. Also for not banning.


----------



## x Eacott (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the profanity. Also for not banning.

Click to collapse




I ban you for being a loser
Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 11, 2011)

x Eacott said:


> I ban you for being a loser
> Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I ban you for thinking false thoughts. Maybe you just haven't seen anything cool to know what cool is? So....I don't blame you for your ignorance 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I ban you for thinking false thoughts. Maybe you just haven't seen anything cool to know what cool is? So....I don't blame you for your ignorance
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned for having my back, you kewl banana


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned cuz the banana dude iS BACK(CAPS FTW)

Sent from somewhere close


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned cuz the banana dude iS BACK(CAPS FTW)
> 
> Sent from somewhere close

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting bananas. You caught teh ghey from Husam, brah.


----------



## mprou (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for wanting bananas. You caught teh ghey from Husam, brah.

Click to collapse



banned cause who doesn't like bananas


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 11, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause who doesn't like bananas

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone I've already banned. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> Banned for banning someone I've already banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being banned for banning someone who already is banned for banning.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being banned for banning someone who already is banned for banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for using rubberbands


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for using rubberbands

Click to collapse



Bacon ban!


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bacon ban!

Click to collapse



Morning eggs and Bacon ban 

Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Morning eggs and Bacon ban
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 2.3.5

Click to collapse



MORE BACON BANNING!

Sent from my Legend using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> MORE BACON BANNING!
> 
> Sent from my Legend using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I am now craving bacon


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I am now craving bacon

Click to collapse



Banned for too much BACONIZING!!!!


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 11, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> Banned for too much BACONIZING!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking there's such a thing as too much bacon. 

Sent from my Legend using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned cuz bacon makes u fat.

Sent from somewhere close


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned cuz bacon makes u fat.
> 
> Sent from somewhere close

Click to collapse



Banned because u doesn't look like its getting fat


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because u doesn't look like its getting fat

Click to collapse



Banned for bad English. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 11, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> Banned for bad English.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for too much GRAMMARIZING


----------



## playonline53tms (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned for posting at 21 not 24

Sent from my T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

playonline53tms said:


> Banned for posting at 21 not 24
> 
> Sent from my T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for banning


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

I'ma disappoint, sons. Why you no ban moar?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'ma disappoint, sons. Why you no ban moar?

Click to collapse



Banned for spam


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for spam

Click to collapse



Banned for bacon.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for bacon.

Click to collapse



Banned for deja vu


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for deja vu

Click to collapse



Banned. 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned.
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



No, not the bird!!!

Banned for the word.

Word.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No, not the bird!!!
> 
> Banned for the word.
> 
> Word.

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone knows the birds the word.


----------



## katmai1973 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bunned from my XDA App, because just installed it....

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

katmai1973 said:


> Bunned from my XDA App, because just installed it....
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't the bunning thread


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because this isn't the bunning thread

Click to collapse



banned by mods


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned by mods

Click to collapse



Actually that was you.  sooo banned


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Actually that was you.  sooo banned

Click to collapse



Banned for turning it around


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for turning it around

Click to collapse



Banned for getting Ace of Bace's "don't turn around" stuck in my head


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for getting Ace of Bace's "don't turn around" stuck in my head

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning music


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because everyone knows the birds the word.

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't until last month.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I didn't until last month.

Click to collapse



banned because im in a bigger fight than yours


musst... noottt.... trolll


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im in a bigger fight than yours
> 
> 
> musst... noottt.... trolll

Click to collapse



Banned because I can never resist the urge to troll. Especially when there's a really good line somewhere in there.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I can never resist the urge to troll. Especially when there's a really good line somewhere in there.

Click to collapse



Banned because you owe me too much


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I can never resist the urge to troll. Especially when there's a really good line somewhere in there.

Click to collapse



Banned because my girlfriends not here so I have to make my own sammich


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because my girlfriends not here so I have to make my own sammich

Click to collapse



Banned for eating own cooked sandwich


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> Banned for eating own cooked sandwich

Click to collapse



Banned because how many accounts do you have??


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because how many accounts do you have??

Click to collapse



What do u mean?????????
I've only 1 acc
BANNED for false accusing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> What do u mean?????????
> I've only 1 acc
> BANNED for false accusing!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



not sure if orange assassin


or some other guy

banned


----------



## erraz (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not sure if orange assassin
> 
> 
> or some other guy
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause its some other guy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 13, 2011)

erraz said:


> Banned cause its some other guy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned as a "thanks for taking my side"


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> Banned as a "thanks for taking my side"

Click to collapse



Banned for covering your fakerity


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for covering your fakerity

Click to collapse



banned by calling me fake
and what do u actually mean by fakerity??????????
i can call u a fakula too


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> banned by calling me fake
> and what do u actually mean by fakerity??????????
> i can call u a fakula too

Click to collapse



banned for getting mad.... WIN!

btw, look at my avatar


----------



## nikhil4186 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for getting mad.... WIN!
> 
> btw, look at my avatar

Click to collapse



banned for posting sig  pic on photobucket.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

nikhil4186 said:


> banned for posting sig  pic on photobucket.

Click to collapse



banned because i looked for it on google


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i looked for it on google

Click to collapse



hey husam,it was fun!!!
Anyways, Banned for winning


----------



## nikhil4186 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> hey husam,it was fun!!!
> Anyways, Banned for winning

Click to collapse



banged for sticking your tongue out


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> hey husam,it was fun!!!
> Anyways, Banned for winning

Click to collapse



Banned for having a prehistoric device


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a prehistoric device

Click to collapse



Banned for replying a previous post
Double ban for being extra smart


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> Banned for replying a previous post
> Double ban for being extra smart

Click to collapse



banned cuz I already know that


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned cuz I already know that

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ur not online RIGHT NAO!! 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz ur not online RIGHT NAO!!
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Banned because Nao I are


----------



## Lunchbox115 (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for having a 56m-signature...


----------



## marco2bb2 (Aug 13, 2011)

ban ban ban!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

marco2bb2 said:


> ban ban ban!

Click to collapse



banned because this isn't 3 word ban thread


----------



## droiddawg (Aug 13, 2011)

marco2bb2 said:


> ban ban ban!

Click to collapse



Ban because you didn't list a reason to ban the person above you. 

sent from my 7/23 iNfEcTeD EVO 4G


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for paying attention to the thread 


droiddawg said:


> Ban because you didn't list a reason to ban the person above you.
> 
> sent from my 7/23 iNfEcTeD EVO 4G

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for paying attention to the thread

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that we pay anything here


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that we pay anything here

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking the truth...

...and everyone else is banned unless they also have 16+ units of alcohol in their system. Seriously, hook me up to a Stella drip. I'll just carry it around with me!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned for speaking the truth...
> 
> ...and everyone else is banned unless they also have 16+ units of alcohol in their system. Seriously, hook me up to a Stella drip. I'll just carry it around with me!

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't need alcohol to be drunk, I'm drunk by nature.
I even have hangovers sometimes


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't need alcohol to be drunk, I'm drunk by nature.
> I even have hangovers sometimes

Click to collapse



Banned because that may also be a tumor, or pressure in the front of your skull pushing on your brain....I'd get that checked out.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because that may also be a tumor, or pressure in the front of your skull pushing on your brain....I'd get that checked out.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned because I prefer dying in peace than get chemo therapy and visit hospitals everyday


----------



## rickballs (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for being a chicagoan

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

rickballs said:


> Banned for being a chicagoan
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you need a translator


----------



## droiddawg (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you need a translator

Click to collapse



Banned for hating the player and not the game

sent from my 7/23 iNfEcTeD EVO 4G


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

droiddawg said:


> Banned for hating the player and not the game
> 
> sent from my 7/23 iNfEcTeD EVO 4G

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no idea how much i owe you for that post


----------



## Dirk (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I prefer dying in peace than get chemo therapy and visit hospitals everyday

Click to collapse



You and i are peas in a pod my friend!! I would want my nearest and dearest to understand my choice in that matter, and hope that they would understand that i would rather go down laughing for a short while, than go down fighting and ultimately losing miserably!

If one day you all hear of my demise, i will be sorely disappointed if you don't all raise a glass of Stella one Friday evening and celebrate my passing in the usual OT fashion! Party + Respectfulness!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> You and i are peas in a pod my friend!! I would want my nearest and dearest to understand my choice in that matter, and hope that they would understand that i would rather go down laughing for a short while, than go down fighting and ultimately losing miserably!
> 
> If one day you all hear of my demise, i will be sorely disappointed if you don't all raise a glass of Stella one Friday evening and celebrate my passing in the usual OT fashion! Party + Respectfulness!

Click to collapse



Banned because you are my new signature, although i dont like to quote people, or people quoting me, but this is way better to be kept to sink like the useless posts here


----------



## PaganAng3l (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are my new signature, although i dont like to quote people, or people quoting me, but this is way better to be kept to sink like the useless posts here

Click to collapse



Banned cuz s#it got serious in OT! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Banned cuz s#it got serious in OT!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it was alcohol speaking, when dirk drinks himself until he passes out, he becomes the wisest man in xda


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it was alcohol speaking, when dirk drinks himself until he passes out, he becomes the wisest man in xda

Click to collapse



Banned for implying that you're only drunk sometimes


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> Banned for implying that you're only drunk sometimes

Click to collapse



Banned because I never drink


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> Banned for implying that you're only drunk sometimes

Click to collapse



Banned for implying that you can't read a post...he wasn't talking about himself.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for implying that you can't read a post...he wasn't talking about himself.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned because what makes it ironic is that his name is grammar freak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what makes it ironic is that his name is grammar freak

Click to collapse



Banned, by a true grammar freak 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## abbacen (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned, by a true grammar freak
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting a reason!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

abbacen said:


> Banned for not posting a reason!

Click to collapse



Banned for posing, poser >.>


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posing, poser >.>

Click to collapse



Banned because I enjoy posing for my photo shoot..

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## Kiboe (Aug 14, 2011)

baned for posing for a poser, poser pose


----------



## PaganAng3l (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I never drink

Click to collapse



Banned while I listen to a face destroying, six string slaughter by All That Remains

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

Banned because I'm watching Paranormal activity 2 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm watching Paranormal activity 2
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz i'm not watching Paranormal activity 2.....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> Banned bcoz i'm not watching Paranormal activity 2.....

Click to collapse



banned cuz still not sure if fake


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned cuz still not sure if fake

Click to collapse



banned bcoz i think that u should be reported for abusing


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> banned bcoz i think that u should be reported for abusing

Click to collapse



Banned because he abused nothing but his own joke, repeatedly. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because he abused nothing but his own joke, repeatedly.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



banned because look at him, doesn't he remind you of orange assassin?


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because look at him, doesn't he remind you of orange assassin?

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz your talk doesn't make any sense.
Between, was orange assassin a member on xda??????


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> Banned bcoz your talk doesn't make any sense.
> Between, was orange assassin a member on xda??????

Click to collapse



yes, he had the same avatar


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, he had the same avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me, he did have the same avatar. But this guy isn't being a douche, just confused.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, he had the same avatar

Click to collapse



Ohhhhhh that's why u've been blaming me the whole time 
anyways it was fun
and banned for clearing my confusion....


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for reminding me, he did have the same avatar. But this guy isn't being a douche, just confused.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned as a thanks for understanding my situation

The next ban will be on me as "BANNED FOR DOUBLE POSTING"


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> Ohhhhhh that's why u've been blaming me the whole time
> anyways it was fun
> and banned for clearing my confusion....

Click to collapse



banned because he had like 3 accounts with the same avatar 
anyway... u got mad, so WIN!




and sorry


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because he had like 3 accounts with the same avatar
> anyway... u got mad, so WIN!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No prob.........and i'm changing my avatar
banned for nothing


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 15, 2011)

Who r u copying my old avatar?

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> No prob.........and i'm changing my avatar
> banned for nothing

Click to collapse



banned because he's back in the mafia thread xD


----------



## brahmy (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned for low-content posts in off-topic because I want to post in a dev forum.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

brahmy said:


> Banned for low-content posts in off-topic because I want to post in a dev forum.

Click to collapse



Banned for terrible excuse to spam. Have a better reason next time 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 15, 2011)

I love banning twitch... banned!


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because he's back in the mafia thread xD

Click to collapse



Banned because we can't have the old thread back 

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because we can't have the old thread back
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 1.6

Click to collapse



Banned for the drama.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the drama.

Click to collapse



Banned for a sit-com


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a sit-com

Click to collapse



Banned for your boyfriend's quote in your sig.


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned for your boyfriend's quote in your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm in a banning mood


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned cuz I'm in a banning mood

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm feeling the Monday blues...


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm feeling the Monday blues...

Click to collapse



Banned because it isn't Monday here yet.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned because it isn't Monday here yet.

Click to collapse



Banned for lagging


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lagging

Click to collapse



Banned for being faster than a Kenyan wearing Nikes in the Olympics.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned for being faster than a Kenyan wearing Nikes in the Olympics.

Click to collapse



Banned because that will never be what she said


----------



## chefdave12118 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ban because I bump! 

Sent from my SPH-P100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned for not using that's what she said properly 


husam666 said:


> Banned because that will never be what she said

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that will never be what she said

Click to collapse



TWSS violation. Banned.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> TWSS violation. Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not the sakai that I know, who are you?


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not the sakai that I know, who are you?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm your father.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned because I'm your father.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're too logical to be him


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're too logical to be him

Click to collapse



**** you ban. I've been selected to be part of an important team, and I really need to keep my act on the straight and narrow...

Sigh, I am mellowing, am I? 

Banned for sighing?


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> **** you ban. I've been selected to be part of an important team, and I really need to keep my act on the straight and narrow...
> 
> Sigh, I am mellowing, am I?
> 
> Banned for sighing?

Click to collapse



Banned for teamwork.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned for teamwork.

Click to collapse



Banned because the church's heads of worship think that I've progressed enough to be part of the team when a VVIP comes for a conference of sorts. 

I'd say it's a great honour and privilege for me to serve, and I don't wanna screw it up.

Guess I'm no longer growing up, and now I've started to grow old... sigh...


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the church's heads of worship think that I've progressed enough to be part of the team when a VVIP comes for a conference of sorts.
> 
> I'd say it's a great honour and privilege for me to serve, and I don't wanna screw it up.
> 
> Guess I'm no longer growing up, and now I've started to grow old... sigh...

Click to collapse



Banned for aging.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned for aging.

Click to collapse



Banned for using anti-aging cream.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using anti-aging cream.

Click to collapse



Banned myself because I want the 19500th post.


----------



## twinke2382 (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned myself because I want the 19500th post.

Click to collapse



Banned for self-banning...

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

twinke2382 said:


> Banned for self-banning...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because a noob dared to challenge mah Authoriteh. 

Take a number and form a line. You'll get your turn... eventually.


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because a noob dared to challenge mah Authoriteh.
> 
> Take a number and form a line. You'll get your turn... eventually.

Click to collapse



Banned for being mean to a noob.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned for being mean to a noob.

Click to collapse



Banned for being too noob to be mean.


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being too noob to be mean.

Click to collapse



Banned for meaning to be noob.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned for meaning to be noob.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't mean to be noob. Like Master Yoda said, 


> Noob or not noob; there is no try.

Click to collapse


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you can't mean to be noob. Like Master Yoda said,

Click to collapse



Banned for misquoting Yoda.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned for misquoting Yoda.

Click to collapse



Banned because misquoting is funnier than properly quoting.


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because misquoting is funnier than properly quoting.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the only one left on OT with me tonight.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned for being the only one left on OT with me tonight.

Click to collapse



Banned because coffee didn't work. I'm still sleepy.


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because coffee didn't work. I'm still sleepy.

Click to collapse



Banned for not setting your pants on fire.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned for not setting your pants on fire.

Click to collapse



Ummm.... just plain banned. LMAO






Sorry, man, I couldn't help it. No offense, I've got mad respect for you helping me out in the past. That was just too perfect to pass up.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned for plain Jane banning 


yellowsnowball said:


> Ummm.... just plain banned. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for plain Jane banning

Click to collapse



Banned because WTF, what did cajun do?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned because cajun created the Coitus thread. Lolx.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because cajun created the Coitus thread. Lolx.

Click to collapse



Banned because i just read that xD

he got nerve lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned because he's drunk, I think...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he's drunk, I think...

Click to collapse



banned because you need to start hitting that quote button/checkbox


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you need to start hitting that quote button/checkbox

Click to collapse



Banned because sometimes it's on, sometimes its not. 

Also, laziness.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because sometimes it's on, sometimes its not.
> 
> Also, laziness.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's on if you click it before and post a reply, then click the quick reply again, kinda saves state until the page is refreshed


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's on if you click it before and post a reply, then click the quick reply again, kinda saves state until the page is refreshed

Click to collapse



Banned for the info. Thanks.


----------



## DeHann (Aug 15, 2011)

Request to be banned for not coming across this thread before now... 

Sent from my GT-I9000M using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

DeHann said:


> Request to be banned for not coming across this thread before now...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for requesting and not banning


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for requesting and not banning

Click to collapse



Banned I miss this thread 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned I miss this thread
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Banned because you were busy banning in the mafia thread, that's why


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you were busy banning in the mafia thread, that's why

Click to collapse



XD perm banned for only temp banning me 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD perm banned for only temp banning me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



banned for deleting threads


----------



## mrkevo3000 (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned cause you banned husam666

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

kevo3000 said:


> Banned cause you banned husam666
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned because what?


----------



## steviee7 (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned I miss this thread
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Banned for missing things

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

steviee7 said:


> Banned for missing things
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for living.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Banned for living.

Click to collapse



Banned for using snow made of piss


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using snow made of piss

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing its alien blood with piss covering it.


----------



## matejm1994 (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Banned for not realizing its alien blood with piss covering it.

Click to collapse



Banned because you complicate too much. Keep life simple


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 15, 2011)

matejm1994 said:


> Banned because you complicate too much. Keep life simple

Click to collapse



Banned for having abstract avatar


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> Banned for having abstract avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for flipping your old avatar


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for flipping your old avatar

Click to collapse



banned for not being the OP in the mafia thread


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not being the OP in the mafia thread

Click to collapse



Banned. Because I missed a great opportunity. Sigh...


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for not being opportunistic 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned. Because I missed a great opportunity. Sigh...

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not being opportunistic

Click to collapse



Banned because inspiration hit me a little too late. And now I'm not sure whether or not to do it.


----------



## k0sh (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because inspiration hit me a little too late. And now I'm not sure whether or not to do it.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im in egypt airport . They are asking me for visa
Now egypt asking me for visa wtf
Im getting treat like a **** 
I wanna my right xD 
Lets hope they dont bring me back to malaysia lol

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for the lulz. And now I need to watch Inception again.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 16, 2011)

Movie timeout ban 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the lulz. And now I need to watch Inception again.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned because I should be moving on, instead of just watching the same old movies... damnit!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I should be moving on, instead of just watching the same old movies... damnit!

Click to collapse



Banned because I stopped watching movies before avatar even came out....wow haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned because some movies are worth watching. Like the A-Team remake, or Inception.

Btw, have you checked out the new Thundercats, Iron Man and Wolverine anime/cartoons yet?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because some movies are worth watching. Like the A-Team remake, or Inception.
> 
> Btw, have you checked out the new Thundercats, Iron Man and Wolverine anime/cartoons yet?

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting cartoons, what makes you think I watch those?! 

Actually, I only saw the Thundercats one, not the other two....how is the Wolverine one? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for suggesting cartoons, what makes you think I watch those?!
> 
> Actually, I only saw the Thundercats one, not the other two....how is the Wolverine one?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned because you did... you just blurbed on yourself...

Wolverine one was downloaded yesterday. No time to watch


----------



## aphrony (Aug 16, 2011)

banned because i forgot to quote you...


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

aphrony said:


> banned because i forgot to quote you...

Click to collapse



Banned for the low post count.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the low post count.

Click to collapse



Banned for lower post count than mine! Down on your knees for the piano god! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for lower post count than mine! Down on your knees for the piano god!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned because I had a two-week long hiatus when all of you guys were having spam partays. I'll catch up. And besides, when the old thread do get deleted....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I had a two-week long hiatus when all of you guys were having spam partays. I'll catch up. And besides, when the old thread do get deleted....

Click to collapse



Banned for going to a lemon party


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for going to a lemon party

Click to collapse



Banned for going to a party without lemons.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for going to a party without lemons.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting me to bring lemons


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting me to bring lemons

Click to collapse



Banned because lemons are not bad


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because lemons are not bad

Click to collapse



banned because if this isn't the best ad, idk what is


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned because the Lemon Party is a legit political party in Canada.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the Lemon Party is a legit political party in Canada.

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought it only happens in max's house


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I thought it only happens in max's house

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm getting round to get my SGS 2 this weekend  

Also, my phone almost bootlooped.


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm getting round to get my SGS 2 this weekend
> 
> Also, my phone almost bootlooped.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting a better phone than me. Banned again for "almost" bootlooping your current phone, and banned because I feel like banning


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> Banned for getting a better phone than me. Banned again for "almost" bootlooping your current phone, and banned because I feel like banning

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fail grammar nazi


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a fail grammar nazi

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing me of failing.


----------



## bountyhunter644 (Aug 16, 2011)

Freakin grammar fail ban!!


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

bountyhunter644 said:


> Freakin grammar fail ban!!

Click to collapse



Banned for failing grammar in your grammar ban. 

"Freakin" should be written in either of these two ways:

1. Freaking
2. Freakin'


----------



## mark manning (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Banned for failing grammar in your grammar ban.
> 
> "Freakin" should be written in either of these two ways:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pee snowball 

Sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

mark manning said:


> Banned for being a pee snowball
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 12!  yup I'm from the future

Click to collapse



Banned for having a diabetic Android eating an apple as your avatar.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Banned for having a diabetic Android eating an apple as your avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for still having pee snowball


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Banned for having a diabetic Android eating an apple as your avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a yellow snowball


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned for being a yellow snowball

Click to collapse



Banned for being a green orgy.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Banned for being a green orgy.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting pissed


----------



## lllboredlll (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for getting pissed

Click to collapse



Banned for drinking piss


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

lllboredlll said:


> Banned for drinking piss

Click to collapse



Banned for not partaking of the golden goodness.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Banned for not partaking of the golden goodness.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a tp2 and hiding it from public


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a tp2 and hiding it from public

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing a fellow TP2 user was in your midst.


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Banned for not realizing a fellow TP2 user was in your midst.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning husam............it should be ME!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

Dblaster said:


> Banned for banning husam............it should be ME!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for killing your finger


----------



## Dblaster (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for killing your finger

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a MURDERER!!!
Btw, how's my avatar now????

P.S. I've banned myself from banning for a few days.....


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned for having an awesome avatar!


----------



## vanisleguy1976 (Aug 17, 2011)

mystikal87 said:


> Banned for having an awesome avatar!

Click to collapse



Banned for making me screw up my eyes by watching Avatar in 3D on my brand new EVO!

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

vanisleguy1976 said:


> Banned for making me screw up my eyes by watching Avatar in 3D on my brand new EVO!
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being an idiot


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an idiot

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## steviee7 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned for making me laugh.

Click to collapse



Banned because that avatar isn't you

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

steviee7 said:


> Banned because that avatar isn't you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause school starts next week


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause school starts next week

Click to collapse



banned cuz david doesnt rule


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

mystikal87 said:


> banned cuz david doesnt rule

Click to collapse



banned cause who cares


----------



## steviee7 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause who cares

Click to collapse



Banned because you should

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

steviee7 said:


> Banned because you should
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



BANNED for lame avatar. It's so lame that its not readable on Tapatalk. Shame on you
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> BANNED for lame avatar. It's so lame that its not readable on Tapatalk. Shame on you
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned cause its even hard to see on a pc 

but this is what it says:

F*ck 
Wat
you
talking bout
we from
tha
soul
- DJ Screw


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its even hard to see on a pc
> 
> but this is what it says:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should I ban you now or what? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Should I ban you now or what?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



if u want 

ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> if u want
> 
> ban

Click to collapse



Banned then 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned then
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Hey dex, guess what?


banned


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey dex, guess what?
> 
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



Hey hus!  why u seem offline?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hus!  why u seem offline?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



yeah, im a ghost

banned ftw


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, im a ghost
> 
> banned ftw

Click to collapse



Banned cause im bored to search for a ghostbuster pic 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause im bored to search for a ghostbuster pic
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



good enough?








when you finish staring, I'd like to tell you that you're banned, and that you lost the game


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good enough indeed, but you lost it first since you thought of it 
Remember? THE GAME 
Banned
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good enough indeed, but you lost it first since you thought of it
> Remember? THE GAME
> Banned
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned for making me lose


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making me lose

Click to collapse



Banned because wtf are you doing awake on 3:15 am?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because wtf are you doing awake on 3:15 am?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



not trolling on fb

banned for asking much


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not trolling on fb
> 
> banned for asking much

Click to collapse




Banned
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



u banned bro?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> u banned bro?

Click to collapse



No, I banned you

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 18, 2011)

Jibberish ban 


dexter93 said:


> No, I banned you
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse


----------



## steviee7 (Aug 18, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Jibberish ban

Click to collapse



Banned because its not gibberish

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

steviee7 said:


> Banned because its not gibberish
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because where I live the sky is blue like the sea

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because where I live the sky is blue like the sea
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because the seas near where I live is brown.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the seas near where I live is brown.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sorry for that. Are you coming over for a swim? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## ckoadiyn (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I'm sorry for that. Are you coming over for a swim?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for being sorry and swimming at night

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

ckoadiyn said:


> Banned for being sorry and swimming at night
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cause here its 11:40 am
Double banned because swimming at night is so f&*+*--.) AWESOME!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 18, 2011)

Multi-super-banned cuz you guys are annoying and never give up lol


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

mystikal87 said:


> Multi-super-banned cuz you guys are annoying and never give up lol

Click to collapse



Banned cause we are the best 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## ckoadiyn (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause we are the best
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking your the best

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

ckoadiyn said:


> Banned for thinking your the best
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for the delusion. Also, Mafia.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> banned for having a nice signature pic.

Click to collapse



Banned because it is a worthy cause.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is a worthy cause.

Click to collapse



Banned having a cause


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned having a cause

Click to collapse



Banned because someone is finally on!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because someone is finally on!

Click to collapse



Banned because:


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because:

Click to collapse



Banned because you should change that to forever(working)alone.jpg


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you should change that to forever(working)alone.jpg

Click to collapse



Banned because internet is too slow today to change it


----------



## Lucifer Arcstone (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because internet is too slow today to change it

Click to collapse



Banned because you should blame Chuck Norris for that, since he created the internet.. on a typewriter.


----------



## mystikal87 (Aug 19, 2011)

Lucifer Arcstone said:


> Banned because you should blame Chuck Norris for that, since he created the internet.. on a typewriter.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you can't blame Chuck Norris for internet problems. according to Chuck the internet is PERFECT!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

mystikal87 said:


> Banned cuz you can't blame Chuck Norris for internet problems. according to Chuck the internet is PERFECT!

Click to collapse



Banned because chuck norris is g4y


----------



## kainepaine (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because chuck norris is g4y

Click to collapse



Banned to the infinite! Chuck will be waiting for you at bedside tonight.


----------



## James Rivera (Aug 19, 2011)

kainepaine said:


> Banned to the infinite! Chuck will be waiting for you at bedside tonight.

Click to collapse



Banned because Chuck don't like sleeping in bed.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

James Rivera said:


> Banned because Chuck don't like sleeping in bed.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that chuck norris is something super


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that chuck norris is something super

Click to collapse



Banned because Chuck Norris is a loser. Citation: Bruce Lee.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris is a loser. Citation: Bruce Lee.

Click to collapse



Banned because finally, someone with brains


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because finally, someone with brains

Click to collapse



Banned because Bruce is da bomb. And the nuke. And that [email protected]$$ sniper rifle. And that Supersonic jet fighter.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Bruce is da bomb. And the nuke. And that [email protected]$$ sniper rifle. And that Supersonic jet fighter.

Click to collapse



Banned cause lee can suck my [email protected]!!$

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 20, 2011)

Banned for speaking in tongues

Sent from my Apex Blue JVR Samsung Captivate.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

topiratiko said:


> Banned for speaking in tongues
> 
> Sent from my Apex Blue JVR Samsung Captivate.

Click to collapse



Banned for pirates

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

Banned for ninjas 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for ninjas
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Banned from the ninjas


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned from the ninjas
> 
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to start packing btw the ninja is between the brackets ()


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have to start packing btw the ninja is between the brackets ()

Click to collapse



Bqnned cause what hapened? Are you moving?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Banned because skateboarding ninja QK|:

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Bqnned cause what hapened? Are you moving?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned because going back home


----------



## droiddawg (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because going back home

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't foursquare. No need to check in....

sent from my 7/23 iNfEcTeD EVO 4G


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

droiddawg said:


> Banned because this isn't foursquare. No need to check in....
> 
> sent from my 7/23 iNfEcTeD EVO 4G

Click to collapse



Banned because lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

droiddawg said:


> Banned because this isn't foursquare. No need to check in....
> 
> sent from my 7/23 iNfEcTeD EVO 4G

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a soldier in Iraq, I haven't seen my family since 2009, damn I miss them so much, especially my 5 years old daughter, I was almost killed there twice thank god I'm going back finally.


And if you believe that story I would like to inform you that, I lied


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

droiddawg said:


> Banned because this isn't foursquare. No need to check in....
> 
> sent from my 7/23 iNfEcTeD EVO 4G

Click to collapse



Banned because "Dan checked in at Bed. Would you like to joi--" When did 4^2 become gay?

(i know this is an old post but I made a fourskin joke dammit!)

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm a soldier in Iraq, I haven't seen my family since 2009, damn I miss them so much, especially my 5 years old daughter, I was almost killed there twice thank god I'm going back finally.
> 
> 
> And if you believe that story I would like to inform you that, I lied

Click to collapse



Banned cause dammit ur a good liar 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause dammit ur a good liar
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't believe that YOU fell for it xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't believe that YOU fell for it xD

Click to collapse



Banned cause you shouldnt cause i didnt 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you shouldnt cause i didnt
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking

Click to collapse



Banned cquse i really need some sleep

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cquse i really need some sleep
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned cuz we all do, nightz


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned cuz we all do, nightz

Click to collapse




Goodnight ban 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because the last post on this thread is from yesterday.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



I ban u and myself for reviving this thread

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## Sybregunne (Aug 22, 2011)

erraz said:


> I ban u and myself for reviving this thread
> 
> Sent from the wastelands of fallout

Click to collapse



Banned by the banning daemon I wrote to ban you.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## YoMaMa7467 (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned for filling my inbox with bans!!!!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned for nothing at all


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned because I'm back bossing you peeps around


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm back bossing you peeps around

Click to collapse



Banned because I just cleaned my keyboard and now I can't type


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned because... you can use phone?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... you can use phone?

Click to collapse



banned because it's too annoying


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's too annoying

Click to collapse



@nNoY1nG [email protected]


----------



## Sybregunne (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's too annoying

Click to collapse



Banned coz ur anoyed.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Aug 22, 2011)

hahahaha , been awhile i didn't ban anyone here xD

so here is the thing guys 

*you all banned *


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> hahahaha , been awhile i didn't ban anyone here xD
> 
> so here is the thing guys
> 
> *you all banned *

Click to collapse



Banned because you even disappeared on google plus


----------



## boborone (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you even disappeared on google plus

Click to collapse



Banned cause you finally started posting on g+

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned cause you finally started posting on g+
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



banned because I've been there since ever and you are in my friends circle


----------



## boborone (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I've been there since ever and you are in my friends circle

Click to collapse



Banned cause you been there but never posted and cause you're in my friends circle. Double banned cause I got a date for Thursday. Triple banned cause I'm nervous and hadn't talked to a girl in 7 yrs. Oh god

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned cause you been there but never posted and cause you're in my friends circle. Double banned cause I got a date for Thursday. Triple banned cause I'm nervous and hadn't talked to a girl in 7 yrs. Oh god
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Banned because good luck with her 

you'll do good


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because good luck with her
> 
> you'll do good

Click to collapse



banned cause i am tired today after going to my friends kegger last night


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i am tired today after going to my friends kegger last night

Click to collapse



Banned for kegging.


----------



## Sybregunne (Aug 23, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned cause you been there but never posted and cause you're in my friends circle. Double banned cause I got a date for Thursday. Triple banned cause I'm nervous and hadn't talked to a girl in 7 yrs. Oh god
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Banned! What are you doing banning people when you have a date on thursday. Double banned coz you lost 7 good yrs of ur life. Triple banned coz u make me wanna say goodluck and don't ban the girl coz ur banned.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Aug 23, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned! What are you doing banning people when you have a date on thursday. Double banned coz you lost 7 good yrs of ur life. Triple banned coz u make me wanna say goodluck and don't ban the girl coz ur banned.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned cause I love xda ot people


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2011)

Banned for having good taste in music


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 23, 2011)

Banned for banning a good thing.

Sent from my Apex Blue JVR Samsung Captivate.


----------



## Redkevin25 (Aug 24, 2011)

Banned because i hate good things

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## steviee7 (Aug 24, 2011)

Redkevin25 said:


> Banned because i hate good things
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because your using a I5800

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

steviee7 said:


> Banned because your using a I5800
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for autism


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for autism

Click to collapse



banned for not supporting it 

double banned cause i want a nexus prime


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not supporting it
> 
> double banned cause i want a nexus prime

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting too much stuff


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting too much stuff

Click to collapse



banned cause new stuff is cool


----------



## cmckee.cna (Aug 24, 2011)

*DENIED*

You are all banned for missing Sept 25th 2010, and any other days you missed posting to this thread!!!!! and for making me go thru the first 10 pages to find the first missed day!!


Sent from my ****ty computer at work because the I can. but would normally be sent by my Dinc running NilsP Business gingersense rom, s-off by unrevoked


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause new stuff is cool

Click to collapse



banned because new stuff is expensive


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because new stuff is expensive

Click to collapse



banned cause i know 

double banned cause im trying to finish school so i can start making starting pay: 18/hr


----------



## cmckee.cna (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i know
> 
> double banned cause im trying to finish school so i can start making starting pay: 18/hr

Click to collapse



Banned for making slightly more than me!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i know
> 
> double banned cause im trying to finish school so i can start making starting pay: 18/hr

Click to collapse



banned because nobody uses this thread anymore


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for making slightly more than me!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont make that yet 

but will  and it will only go up as the more experience i get.

Thank god im almost done with my degree 

ill be working on stuff i actually like doing


----------



## cmckee.cna (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i dont make that yet
> 
> but will  and it will only go up as the more experience i get.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for cheating by getting a degree!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Rubbs (Aug 24, 2011)

banned because I have THOUSANDS of bugs to report but i still CAN'T post in dev foruns!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rubbs said:


> banned because I have THOUSANDS of bugs to report but i still CAN'T post in dev foruns!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because your bugs don't scare me, or affect the devs 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because your bugs don't scare me, or affect the devs
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Bananananananananed!

p/s: wanted to do that for a loooooong time.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL
Baned as I came again and it was you the one to ban



sakai4eva said:


> Bananananananananed!
> 
> p/s: wanted to do that for a loooooong time.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> LOL
> Baned as I came again and it was you the one to ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a mod, I'm not, therefore my jellyness proceeds me and forces me to ban thee! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because you're a mod, I'm not, therefore my jellyness proceeds me and forces me to ban thee!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Bananananananananana jelly ban.

Delicious!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bananananananananana jelly ban.
> 
> Delicious!

Click to collapse



Banned, banana flavored anything that's not real banana tastes like poop. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

Even banananananananananananananananananana flavoured poop?

Banned for being impotent when it comes to stopping me from spelling banananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananana


----------



## defiantash (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Even banananananananananananananananananana flavoured poop?
> 
> Banned for being impotent when it comes to stopping me from spelling banananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananana

Click to collapse



Banned!

Too many "nanannaannaananannana"'s


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

defiantash said:


> Banned!
> 
> Too many "nanannaannaananannana"'s

Click to collapse



Banned because it is a tradition I intend to keep while banning twitch.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it is a tradition I intend to keep while banning twitch.

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone is abandoning this thread


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everyone is abandoning this thread

Click to collapse



Abannedoned ban 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Abannedoned ban
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banananananananananaed 
double banned because M_T_M can sue us for using that, he's the copyright owner


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banananananananananaed
> double banned because M_T_M can sue us for using that, he's the copyright owner

Click to collapse



bannaned cause ur so right


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> bannaned cause ur so right

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the one who originally started that, I am the copyright owner  So I can, and most likely will, sue


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because I am the one who originally started that, I am the copyright owner  So I can, and most likely will, sue

Click to collapse



Banned cause the new xda app has thanks button :O and im testing it now
Free thanks for u 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## cmckee.cna (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause the new xda app has thanks button :O and im testing it now
> Free thanks for u
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for smiling like a doughnut!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for smiling like a doughnut!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for thinking about doughnuts


----------



## cmckee.cna (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for thinking about doughnuts

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT thinking about doughnuts! 

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for having less posts than the noob new members with 4000 and up



davidrules7778 said:


> banned for thinking about doughnuts

Click to collapse


----------



## Akulamenuri (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because orb3000 is not over 9000!


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not making your point clear



Akulamenuri said:


> Banned because orb3000 is not over 9000!

Click to collapse


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 25, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for not making your point clear

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the reference, banned for having a massive sig and banned for being orb3000


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for your great insight and double banned for not being orb3000



TheGrammarFreak said:


> Banned for not getting the reference, banned for having a massive sig and banned for being orb3000

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for your great insight and double banned for not being orb3000

Click to collapse



Banned because max is orb3001


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because that is an old joke and double banned because orb3001 is dead



husam666 said:


> Banned because max is orb3001

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because that is an old joke and double banned because orb3001 is dead

Click to collapse



banned cause me make a orb3002 ?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause me make a orb3002 ?

Click to collapse



Banned because he needs an upgrade


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he needs an upgrade

Click to collapse



ok...

how about orb4000

ban


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

banned because you may be banned for real, ask macarony 



davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause me make a orb3002 ?

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Banned because he needs an upgrade

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> ok...
> 
> how about orb4000
> 
> ban

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> banned because you may be banned for real, ask macarony

Click to collapse



Banned because sooner or later you will get an upgrade


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sooner or later you will get an upgrade

Click to collapse




Banned for husam667 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> banned because you may be banned for real, ask macarony

Click to collapse



banned cause it says that username is available  

I see no problem with making one that is clearly available


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for husam667
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because soon there will be dexter94


----------



## Khaaaan (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for banning others. 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jce69 said:


> Banned for banning others.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned fir being a noob with 101 posts

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned fir being a noob with 101 posts
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned for FOR**


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Use it and you´ll see how the ban will come 



davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it says that username is available
> 
> I see no problem with making one that is clearly available

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Use it and you´ll see how the ban will come

Click to collapse



Banned for abusing your powers


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking I abuse my powers, if that was the case you´ll have noticed early 



husam666 said:


> Banned for abusing your powers

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for thinking I abuse my powers, if that was the case you´ll have noticed early

Click to collapse



congrats ban on your 16,000 post


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> congrats ban on your 16,000 post

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sure you'll be there in a day or two.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I'm sure you'll be there in a day or two.

Click to collapse



Banned because it takes more than that


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks ban 
You´ll get me soon but I have a surprise for you when that moment comes



husam666 said:


> congrats ban on your 16,000 post

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks ban
> You´ll get me soon but I have a surprise for you when that moment comes

Click to collapse



oh noes 

banned for making me scared


----------



## bluesy_92 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for getting scared so easily.


----------



## JordanElliott (Aug 26, 2011)

bluesy_92 said:


> Banned for getting scared so easily.

Click to collapse



Banned for harassment of a innocent individual

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 26, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Use it and you´ll see how the ban will come

Click to collapse



banned cause there is nothing in the rules of xda saying i cant have another account or being able to use a moderators username with a different number as it is available cause its different. also its not like i would have the same avatar,title,carrier or post count, join date all that stuff the same.

So there!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for being so explicit, no there is nothing on the rules but still can remove an annoying account



davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause there is nothing in the rules of xda saying i cant have another account or being able to use a moderators username with a different number as it is available cause its different. also its not like i would have the same avatar,title,carrier or post count, join date all that stuff the same.
> 
> So there!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## MUNDO23 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because this thread is getting old

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 26, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

Banned because I agree



MUNDO23 said:


> Banned because this thread is getting old
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> Banned because I agree

Click to collapse



Banned because all your pics are linked


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because all your pics are linked

Click to collapse



Banned because I intend to revive ths thread.

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for trying to revive the dead



sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I intend to revive ths thread.
> 
> Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for trying to revive the dead

Click to collapse



Banned cause hes the master of zombies 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## cmckee.cna (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause hes the master of zombies
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for sucking at zombies I'm sure, and banned for gnilleps tihs sdrawkcab in your sig...btw how did you pee morf?

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for sucking at zombies I'm sure, and banned for gnilleps tihs sdrawkcab in your sig...btw how did you pee morf?
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned cause thats not the right way to read that

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## donverse (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for having a weird-as-hell, turning, switching and shifting around mobile signature. :O


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

donverse said:


> Banned for having a weird-as-hell, turning, switching and shifting around mobile signature. :O

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being jelly
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you are butter than him.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for thinking that you are butter than him.

Click to collapse



Banned cause i said nothing about no butter... Its just my sig 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i said nothing about no butter... Its just my sig
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread shall never die, I grew up here, it's my xda childhood, we made this thread grow, and will live forever!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this thread shall never die, I grew up here, it's my xda childhood, we made this thread grow, and will live forever!

Click to collapse



Banned cause whaaaa? 
I know youre not drinking,so you are not drunk, but did you smoke anything? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause whaaaa?
> I know youre not drinking,so you are not drunk, but did you smoke anything?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because no, just wanted to say that


----------



## mprou (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no, just wanted to say that

Click to collapse



banned for a bump


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned for a bump

Click to collapse



Banned for radiohead


----------



## samuel2706 (Aug 27, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for trying to revive the dead

Click to collapse



Banned for being blue


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for eating cereal all day


----------



## H_D_2 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm afraid of banning person above me...
He is part of that big family...

Soo... Samuel stop eating those damn cereal


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

H_D_2 said:


> I'm afraid of banning person above me...
> He is part of that big family...
> 
> Soo... Samuel stop eating those damn cereal

Click to collapse



Banned for being a wise guy


----------



## samuel2706 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a wise guy

Click to collapse



Banned for not asking the godfather to do the murder


----------



## yas87 (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for have in sign italian words and for your 11126 posts with it


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

samuel2706 said:


> Banned for not asking the godfather to do the murder

Click to collapse



Banned because someone is in the mood to sleep with the fishes


----------



## samuel2706 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because someone is in the mood to sleep with the fishes

Click to collapse



Banned because you are above me and have more posts than anyone i have ever seen


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

samuel2706 said:


> Banned because you are above me and have more posts than anyone i have ever seen

Click to collapse



Banned because you should see orb3000


----------



## samuel2706 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should see orb3000

Click to collapse



Banned because he is a mod and he doesn't count


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

samuel2706 said:


> Banned because he is a mod and he doesn't count

Click to collapse



Banned for having a lot of thanks


----------



## samuel2706 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a lot of thanks

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing


----------



## BodenM (Aug 27, 2011)

droiddawg said:


> Banned because this isn't foursquare. No need to check in....
> 
> sent from my 7/23 iNfEcTeD EVO 4G

Click to collapse



Banned for not  having an EVO 
3D, and for not liking foursquare.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for not  having an EVO
> 3D, and for not liking foursquare.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you need an update, there is no more team llama


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you need an update, there is no more team llama

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing he's stuck in the past haha Help him out! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for not realizing he's stuck in the past haha Help him out!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned cause i could lend him my time machine 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i could lend him my time machine
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because do it, my tp2 will be superior to all of your black and white nokias, bwahahaha


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because do it, my tp2 will be superior to all of your black and white nokias, bwahahaha

Click to collapse



Hahaha... My last symbian phone was a se w980... The music phone of 2008...  after that came a tytn ii and then the desire....
Banned for bringing up memories...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hahaha... My last symbian phone was a se w980... The music phone of 2008...  after that came a tytn ii and then the desire....
> Banned for bringing up memories...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned for no reason


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for no reason

Click to collapse



Banned cause you ran out of ideas?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you ran out of ideas?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned because yes


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because yes

Click to collapse



Banned cause... Are you sick? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause... Are you sick?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned because no, i was just using the toilet


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because no, i was just using the toilet

Click to collapse



Banned because a majority of the time I am on xda, I am on the toilet. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because a majority of the time I am on xda, I am on the toilet.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned cause thats what i do too...  Btw.. didnt obs started that first ?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause thats what i do too...  Btw.. didnt obs started that first ?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because who cares, as long as I have remote desktop, I'm cool


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because who cares, as long as I have remote desktop, I'm cool

Click to collapse



Banned for vnc through phone?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for vnc through phone?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned because netbook through phone 
double banned because one more reason why windows mobile rocks


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because netbook through phone
> double banned because one more reason why windows mobile rocks

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I didnt know there was such an app for wm 6.5... Double banned cause i used to do it with my pc too... Tripple ban cause if youre browsing xda through that you need medical assistance 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I didnt know there was such an app for wm 6.5... Double banned cause i used to do it with my pc too...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because he thinks we can't do that too...he really must be from the stone age.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because he thinks we can't do that too...he really must be from the stone age.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned cause his phone still hasnt full android support... And its a year newer than my old kaiser which has NAND android 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause his phone still hasnt full android support... And its a year newer than my old kaiser which has NAND android
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



His phone does have nand too.

Banned for lack of knowledge haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because he thinks we can't do that too...he really must be from the stone age.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned because you need 3rd party app for android, but winmo has it by default



dexter93 said:


> Banned cause his phone still hasnt full android support... And its a year newer than my old kaiser which has NAND android
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because devs are writing kernels from scratch, while we sit back and complain how old is my phone


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you need 3rd party app for android, but winmo has it by default
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because devs are writing kernels from scratch, while we sit back and complain how old is my phone

Click to collapse



Banned, no one cares about your 1st party app on your dead OS, it sucks anyways  I've tried it.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666; said:
			
		

> Banned because devs are writing kernels from scratch, while we sit back and complain how old is my phone

Click to collapse



Banned cause all of them have new phones now and they forgot to mention you that they stopped the development 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause all of them have new phones now and they forgot to mention you that they stopped the development
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because development is still going on for the TP2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because development is still going on for the TP2

Click to collapse



You think !!
Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 
Banned


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You think !!
> Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> Banned
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care much


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care much

Click to collapse



Haha! Banned cuz im joking 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha! Banned cuz im joking
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because duh


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned cause 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of the game


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reminding me of the game

Click to collapse



Banmed cause u lost 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banmed cause u lost
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because you too


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you too

Click to collapse



Banned cause.... Damn! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause.... Damn!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because installing ubuntu 10.04 super os

 Sent from planet earth


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because installing ubuntu 10.04 super os
> 
> Sent from planet earth

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining, what is dah super OS? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for not explaining, what is dah super OS?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's more drivers, more apps, and gnome support 

 Sent from planet earth


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's more drivers, more apps, and gnome support
> 
> Sent from planet earth

Click to collapse



Banned cause i wish my pc could even boot that thing

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i wish my pc could even boot that thing
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned, I thought I told you to kill that thing!? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned, I thought I told you to kill that thing!?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Banned cause i have no other pc.... I cant kill it... yet

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 29, 2011)

Failure ban 


dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i have no other pc.... I cant kill it... yet
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Failure ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep disappearing


----------



## Andassaran (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you keep disappearing

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing he disappeared. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Aug 29, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for noticing he disappeared.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning that guy who noticed 

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for banning that guy who noticed
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having copyrights


----------



## CallMeVentus (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having copyrights

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for banning me
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because this is my reaction to emos
vvv


----------



## Andassaran (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is my reaction to emos
> vvv

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking closer (trust me, you can tell)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Aug 29, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for not looking closer (trust me, you can tell)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for trust . XD

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for not looking closer (trust me, you can tell)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because lol, and no


----------



## sahibunlimited (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because lol, and no

Click to collapse



Ban the person above me coz he speaks english


----------



## Andassaran (Aug 29, 2011)

sahibunlimited said:


> Ban the person above me coz he speaks english

Click to collapse



Banned for overuse of mad face. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for overuse of mad face.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause i find no use for a toaster thread 

banned cause off-topic is full of these :  

and a lot of crap.....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i find no use for a toaster thread
> 
> banned cause off-topic is full of these :
> 
> and a lot of crap.....

Click to collapse




banned


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned

Click to collapse



banned cause you mad faces don't look as threatening as mine (as i have more)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you mad faces don't look as threatening as mine (as i have more)

Click to collapse



banned because one is enough


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because one is enough

Click to collapse



banned cause the mad face is not mad enough to just have one  


this kinda smiley shows anger better :


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause the mad face is not mad enough to just have one
> 
> 
> this kinda smiley shows anger better :

Click to collapse



Banned because you look mad, u mad bro?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you look mad, u mad bro?

Click to collapse



Im now mad you put up that troll, LOL 

I wasnt mad tho 

banned


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im now mad you put up that troll, LOL
> 
> I wasnt mad tho
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned because you're mad


----------



## Deleted member 3005899 (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned both for bringing Madness into the thread x)

This is madness!
Madness?
This is Spartaaaa!!*remix plays*

-Floating turd, find it-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

ZooMas said:


> Banned both for bringing Madness into the thread x)
> 
> This is madness!
> Madness?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned, I found the turd...it's right above me 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned, I found the turd...it's right above me
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Banned because I found the retard, right above me (no homo)




jk 

but still banned


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I found the retard, right above me (no homo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your hate speech! I'm vury intillegint! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned for your hate speech! I'm vury intillegint!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Banned for being mad, relax


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being mad, relax

Click to collapse



Banned, I'm not mad.... People aren't mad just because they add the mad emote! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 29, 2011)

Explanation ban 


twitch351 said:


> Banned, I'm not mad.... People aren't mad just because they add the mad emote!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Explanation ban

Click to collapse



Banned for using CDMA


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned because I would prefer GSM Samsung GS II 


husam666 said:


> Banned for using CDMA

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because I would prefer GSM Samsung GS II

Click to collapse



banned cause the City Court Sent Me a another notice for my parking ticket and they call it a "courtesy notice" ..

Jee thanks f*cking city for sending me a 188 dollar fine!!! 

Im fighting it, hope i win


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

banned cuz
**▲
▲*▲

xda is fag -_-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for using the word f*g.

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to triforce, it works everywhere but xda

**▲
▲ ▲


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't know what that is.

Click to collapse



banned cause a simple google search will help  

here 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universe_of_The_Legend_of_Zelda


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned for using wikipedia!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for using wikipedia!

Click to collapse



Banned cause Wiki rhymes with tiki


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because what the hell is tiki.

Click to collapse



banned cause i told u to use google


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 30, 2011)

Time out ban 


m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't want to.

Click to collapse


----------



## LinkinFanNum1 (Aug 30, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Time out ban

Click to collapse



banned because your a flashaholic


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

LinkinFanNum1 said:


> banned because your a flashaholic

Click to collapse



banned because *sigh*


----------



## c_live_lee (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because *sigh*

Click to collapse



Banned for spending WAYYYY too much of your life in a banning thread!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 30, 2011)

Prejudice ban 


c_live_lee said:


> Banned for spending WAYYYY too much of your life in a banning thread!

Click to collapse


----------



## CallMeVentus (Aug 30, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Prejudice ban

Click to collapse



Banned for posting your reply on top of the quote

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## donverse (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because do it, my tp2 will be superior to all of your black and white nokias, bwahahaha

Click to collapse



Banned because of... Btw, do you seriously ban all the people? :O


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

donverse said:


> Banned because of... Btw, do you seriously ban all the people? :O

Click to collapse



Yeah.. he does.. we all do...
Get banned!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## hooded_man (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned because your signature is bigger than your post


----------



## Andassaran (Aug 30, 2011)

hooded_man said:


> Banned because your signature is bigger than your post

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm mad as hell for being locked into a 2 year service agreement with this phone.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned because I'm mad as hell for being locked into a 2 year service agreement with this phone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because 3 word story is locked


----------



## mprou (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because 3 word story is locked

Click to collapse



banned cause we should start 3 word ban


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned cause we should start 3 word ban

Click to collapse



banned for suggesting


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for suggesting

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont know what to do about my class

Refund and drop 
or
Suck it up get through it (even though its a lot of reading and discussing  )


----------



## TheGrammarFreak (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i dont know what to do about my class
> 
> Refund and drop
> or
> Suck it up get through it (even though its a lot of reading and discussing  )

Click to collapse



Banned for your choice of username


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

TheGrammarFreak said:


> Banned for your choice of username

Click to collapse



banned cause it use to be my email from like 7th grade then i used it for usernames awhile back in 2008 to 2009

now i want it changed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it use to be my email from like 7th grade then i used it for usernames awhile back in 2008 to 2009
> 
> now i want it changed

Click to collapse



Banned for not wearing green hoodies


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not wearing green hoodies

Click to collapse



banned cause i hardly ever wear hoodies cause i live in a hot climate 80% of the time lol 2 months out of the year i wear a sweatshirt or a blue hoodies


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i hardly ever wear hoodies cause i live in a hot climate 80% of the time lol 2 months out of the year i wear a sweatshirt or a blue hoodies

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping me busy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for keeping me busy

Click to collapse



banned cause how did i keep u busy?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause how did i keep u busy?

Click to collapse



banned for making me look for an app that only works on samsung galaxy s/2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for making me look for an app that only works on samsung galaxy s/2

Click to collapse



banned cause u should get set cpu for free on xda then


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u should get set cpu for free on xda then

Click to collapse



banned cuz i got something else from the market, don't even care about the name as long as it works


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned cuz i got something else from the market, don't even care about the name as long as it works

Click to collapse



banned cause at least i pointed u in the right direction


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause at least i pointed u in the right direction

Click to collapse



Banned because I was only looking for ideas, I'm not that noob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was only looking for ideas, I'm not that noob

Click to collapse



banned cause u lie..

sure your not a noob at spamming xda but u noob to android


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u lie..
> 
> sure your not a noob at spamming xda but u noob to android

Click to collapse



Banned for making me rofl XD husam is a noob !

Mwahahahaha 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for making me rofl XD husam is a noob !
> 
> Mwahahahaha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for still not watching dexter


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for still not watching dexter

Click to collapse



banned for not watching house


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not watching house

Click to collapse



banned cause i used to watch that with my sister all the time and haven't kept up since she moved to L.A.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i used to watch that with my sister all the time and haven't kept up since she moved to L.A.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you should pay a visit to your sis.. to watch house   

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you should pay a visit to your sis.. to watch house
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned cause i actually just went the 15th of august and didnt want to leave 

Hermossa beach was so nice 


double banned cause mafia spamming died


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i actually just went the 15th of august and didnt want to leave
> 
> Hermossa beach was so nice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause that sucks (dead mafia, not ur sis )

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## cmckee.cna (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i actually just went the 15th of august and didnt want to leave
> 
> Hermossa beach was so nice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not watching house while you were there!


Road house... Yea

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for not watching house while you were there!
> 
> 
> Road house... Yea
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause i was drinking and on the beach

no time for tv

I can watch house anytime i want at home via internet


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned because not all beaches are created equal 


davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i was drinking and on the beach
> 
> no time for tv
> 
> I can watch house anytime i want at home via internet

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because not all beaches are created equal

Click to collapse



Banned cuz weve got the best beaches in the world !

GREECE 4 EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz weve got the best beaches in the world !
> 
> GREECE 4 EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because my netbooks' fan is louder than usual


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because my netbooks' fan is louder than usual

Click to collapse



Banned cause you should make him an official fan club so he can invitte people


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you should make him an official fan club so he can invitte people

Click to collapse



Banned because it's waaaay hotter than usual 

brb, gotta reboot to ubuntu


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's waaaay hotter than usual
> 
> brb, gotta reboot to ubuntu

Click to collapse



banned cause you should open it up to clean the fan? sounds like dust in the fan chamber... or even hair  it happened 2 me once...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause you should open it up to clean the fan? sounds like dust in the fan chamber... or even hair  it happened 2 me once...

Click to collapse



could be it
thx ban for helping


----------



## Scabes24 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> could be it
> thx ban for helping

Click to collapse



Banned because its been too long since my last ban. And I'm not surprised you're the person I'm banning husam 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because its been too long since my last ban. And I'm not surprised you're the person I'm banning husam
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



banned because I'll stay here until rom mistress for some unknown reasons close it


----------



## CallMeVentus (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because I'll stay here until rom mistress for some unknown reasons close it

Click to collapse



Banned for pessimism . 

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for pessimism .
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called future prediction


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned for being you always the last post I find when entering to this thread



husam666 said:


> Banned because it's called future prediction

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for being you always the last post I find when entering to this thread

Click to collapse



Banned because I have nothing better to do in my free time


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have nothing better to do in my free time

Click to collapse



banned for not having a life


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not having a life

Click to collapse



Banned because I said free time


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I said free time

Click to collapse



banned cause there is better stuff to do in free time


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause there is better stuff to do in free time

Click to collapse



name one
banned


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> name one
> banned

Click to collapse



Play video games 

banned


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Play video games
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned because on my netbook?
i don't think so 
(no consoles or anything here)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because on my netbook?
> i don't think so
> (no consoles or anything here)

Click to collapse



banned play flash games online ?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned play flash games online ?

Click to collapse



banned because not in the mood, looking for RTL languages support for my mothers' milestone, she didn't like CM, and the official froyo doesn't support that... bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla


----------



## mprou (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because not in the mood, looking for RTL languages support for my mothers' milestone, she didn't like CM, and the official froyo doesn't support that... bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla

Click to collapse



banned because it's blah not bla


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

mprou said:


> banned because it's blah not bla

Click to collapse



banned because *yao ming.jpg*


----------



## BlackX777 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because *yao ming.jpg*

Click to collapse



banned because you are Israeli Mafia guy


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

BlackX777 said:


> banned because you are Israeli Mafia guy

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a noob


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because you're a noob

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an a$$ (avatar)


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're an a$$ (avatar)

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an old Italian guy with power beyond belief haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## Andassaran (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Banned because you're an old Italian guy with power beyond belief haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the xda app in your signature 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for mentioning the xda app in your signature
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 31, 2011)

Picture ban, because a thousand words is better in banning then pictures 


husam666 said:


> banned because

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Picture ban, because a thousand words is better in banning then pictures

Click to collapse



Banned because I beg to differ


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I beg to differ

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to urinate


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I have to urinate

Click to collapse



banned because you are telling us because...?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you are telling us because...?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know.  I thought you might want to know?


----------



## xlGmanlx (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned for incorrect assumption 


RinZo said:


> Banned because I don't know.  I thought you might want to know?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because I don't know.  I thought you might want to know?

Click to collapse



Banned because no


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no

Click to collapse



banned and blame u for my 1 hour of work left


----------



## k0sh (Sep 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned and blame u for my 1 hour of work left

Click to collapse



did u miss me? lol
banned cuz it was along time i didnt xda"ing"
lol
banned cuz im at my country 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

k0sh said:


> did u miss me? lol
> banned cuz it was along time i didnt xda"ing"
> lol
> banned cuz im at my country
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because i missed you, wats up bro?


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned for having an i love you man moment 


husam666 said:


> banned because i missed you, wats up bro?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for having an i love you man moment

Click to collapse



Banned because what??


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what??

Click to collapse



Hi ban. 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi ban.
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned because what's up?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because what's up?

Click to collapse



Banned because work with dad... And no time for xda today   

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## jackpearce (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because work with dad... And no time for xda today
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because Honey Bear don't care.



Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

jackpearce said:


> Banned because Honey Bear don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



thank you so much for bumping this thread 

banned because everybody is leaving this thread to die


----------



## Mustoura (Sep 4, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for banning me
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for actually thinking you have a Ultimate Weapon .

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 4, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned for being you always the last post I find when entering to this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for posting previously .

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for posting previously .
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because what is wrong with you guys, the person above you!!!


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what is wrong with you guys, the person above you!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I was posting in 2G .

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because I was posting in 2G .
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for lagging

/end of post/


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lagging
> 
> /end of post/

Click to collapse



Banned cause you look like an old  member...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you look like an old  member...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because get of my lawn 

/end of post/


----------



## bountyhunter644 (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned cause i'm wondering how to get 'of' your lawn... is that some new lawn treatment


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

bountyhunter644 said:


> Banned cause i'm wondering how to get 'of' your lawn... is that some new lawn treatment

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to keep this going


----------



## TakamineSubasa (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned for having to many posts.....


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

TakamineSubasa said:


> Banned for having to many posts.....

Click to collapse



Banned for being a jealous noob 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a jealous noob
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned because my spam count has decreased dramatically in the last few days


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because my spam count has decreased dramatically in the last few days

Click to collapse



Banned cause mine has too 
I hit 3000 though  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause mine has too
> I hit 3000 though
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



congrats ban


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> congrats ban

Click to collapse



thanks ban! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> thanks ban!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



tan bhanks!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> tan bhanks!

Click to collapse



Banned for getting stuck on R


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

Ranned for saying that I'm stuck on R.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ranned for saying that I'm stuck on R.

Click to collapse



banned for something, too lazy to think what


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for something, too lazy to think what

Click to collapse



Lazyban? Moar travesty.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 5, 2011)

Forgetting the whole purpose is to make sure you actually ban ban 


sakai4eva said:


> Lazyban? Moar travesty.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lazyban? Moar travesty.

Click to collapse



banned because brb


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 5, 2011)

Out of place ban 


husam666 said:


> banned because brb

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Out of place ban

Click to collapse



Placeholder ban?


----------



## zen8 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Placeholder ban?

Click to collapse



Banned for using '?'.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

zen8 said:


> Banned for using '?'.

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing what a question mark is


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not knowing what a question mark is

Click to collapse



Banned for I am hungry.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for I am hungry.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the story of my life


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling the story of my life

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not in Africa, are you? Food is plentiful.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you're not in Africa, are you? Food is plentiful.

Click to collapse



Banned because no, I'm in Asia
or Europe, depends on how Israel looks at it


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no, I'm in Asia
> or Europe, depends on how Israel looks at it

Click to collapse



Banned because Israel is in the middle of the middle east, which means it is Asia, I suppose.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Israel is in the middle of the middle east, which means it is Asia, I suppose.

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah, but they consider themselves in europe... dont ask


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because yeah, but they consider themselves in europe... dont ask

Click to collapse



Banned for the confusion. How does it...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the confusion. How does it...

Click to collapse



banned cuz idk, they are stupid


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned cuz idk, they are stupid

Click to collapse



Banned for teh lulz. And for the lunch.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for teh lulz. And for the lunch.

Click to collapse



banned because i just had my breakfast


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i just had my breakfast

Click to collapse



bannned cuz ur u?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> bannned cuz ur u?

Click to collapse



Banned because HELL YEAH I AM


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

Hell yeah ban.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good morning ban 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning ban
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because ban rhymes with man


----------



## TheCraig (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned because I feel like banning you.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because ban rhymes with man

Click to collapse



Manned for banning with a man.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Manned for banning with a man.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning like a girl 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Manned for banning with a man.

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot the no homo tags


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you forgot the no homo tags

Click to collapse



Banned cause with your new setup you remind me of VitoAndoliniCorleone  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause with your new setup you remind me of VitoAndoliniCorleone
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for being greek.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being greek.

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to insert disk, click ok to continue


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being greek.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I just noticed that the milk gone sour....  Trying to resist puking 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I just noticed that the milk gone sour....  Trying to resist puking
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because look in the killing thread


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because look in the killing thread

Click to collapse



Banned cause it was you!  I knew it! The expire date was today!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause it was you!  I knew it! The expire date was today!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Expired ban . LOL

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Expired ban . LOL
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being emo 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being emo
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



EMOBAN? How dare you?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> EMOBAN? How dare you?

Click to collapse



ban all the emos


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ban all the emos

Click to collapse



banned cause ban thread should be stickied so it doesnt goto any page but the first page.

double banned for letting it get to the second page 

BUMP


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause ban thread should be stickied so it doesnt goto any page but the first page.
> 
> double banned for letting it get to the second page
> 
> BUMP

Click to collapse



Banned because I was asleep, that is not my fault


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

Faultline ban.


----------



## Jays2Kings (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Faultline ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because we're so dang close to page 2000.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because we're so dang close to page 2000.

Click to collapse



Banned because I think we should get there.

Also, I view 50 posts per page, so my count is different.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I think we should get there.
> 
> Also, I view 50 posts per page, so my count is different.

Click to collapse



Banned because whoever gets the first post on page 2000 is the ultimate banner!


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because whoever gets the first post on page 2000 is the ultimate banner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because challenge accepted


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because challenge accepted

Click to collapse



banned cuz there close to it now


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned cuz there close to it now

Click to collapse



banned because 3 mmore


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because 3 mmore

Click to collapse



banned becaussse 2 moar


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned becaussse 2 moar

Click to collapse



there banned cuz i win


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> there banned cuz i win

Click to collapse



Nope. You didn't. Banned for that.


----------



## Jays2Kings (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> there banned cuz i win

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a strange, sad little man

Double banned because you don't have post #20000


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned because you are a strange, sad little man
> 
> Double banned because you don't have post #20000

Click to collapse



Banned for the non-ninja


----------



## Jays2Kings (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the non-ninja

Click to collapse



Banned for using your ninja abilities, and making look like a fool.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Banned for using your ninja abilities, and making look like a fool.

Click to collapse



Banned because my powers make everyone look like a fool. 

There is no shame in bowing to your superiors.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

banned because you said page 2000


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you said page 2000

Click to collapse



Banned because I'ma winner.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'ma winner.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still a winner.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

banned because no


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm still a winner.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's over.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's over.

Click to collapse



banned cuz i know lol umad?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned cuz i know lol umad?

Click to collapse



Banned because I have post number 20,001 and that's more than enough for me. 

I'm not a spammer.


----------



## Jays2Kings (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have post number 20,001 and that's more than enough for me.
> 
> I'm not a spammer.

Click to collapse



Banned because only 3 people made up the last page. Also Spam is something I and most frown open


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have post number 20,001 and that's more than enough for me.
> 
> I'm not a spammer.

Click to collapse



Banned because you lost the 2o,oooth


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you lost the 2o,oooth

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want that one.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I don't want that one.

Click to collapse



banned because you lost the game


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 7, 2011)

banned due to iron fist protocall!

unlocked bootloader att. atrix. honeycomb rom. faux oc kernal


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

ltdanno360 said:


> banned due to iron fist protocall!
> 
> unlocked bootloader att. atrix. honeycomb rom. faux oc kernal

Click to collapse



Banned due to protocol. Learn spelling next time, nub.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned due to protocol. Learn spelling next time, nub.

Click to collapse



Banned because I completely forgot to paticipate in the contest I started earlier 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I completely forgot to paticipate in the contest I started earlier
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting to get in the contest.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for forgetting to get in the contest.

Click to collapse



Right-back-at-you-ban


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 7, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Right-back-at-you-ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so confusingly confusing. 

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for being so confusingly confusing.
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for fusing the con.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for fusing the con.

Click to collapse



Banned for cusing the fon


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for cusing the fon

Click to collapse



Conned for banning the fus


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Conned for banning the fus

Click to collapse



Canned for bonning the fanned ban


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 7, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Canned for bonning the fanned ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse




banned for not being funny


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 7, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> banned for not being funny

Click to collapse



banning myself the person above me and the person who wil ban me. Im banning you, so ha i think this means end game. thread should now be closed because if everyones banned then no thread can go on


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 7, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> banning myself the person above me and the person who wil ban me. Im banning you, so ha i think this means end game. thread should now be closed because if everyones banned then no thread can go on

Click to collapse



and i ban xda for allowing me to ban myself. shouldnt  not have tghose privilages?


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 7, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> and i ban xda for allowing me to ban myself. shouldnt  not have tghose privilages?

Click to collapse



banning myself again for horrible use of grammers and not being able to writes the corrects ways.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> banning myself again for horrible use of grammers and not being able to writes the corrects ways.

Click to collapse



ban cause u ban yourself makes this thread boring


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause u ban yourself makes this thread boring

Click to collapse



Ban you for rolling your eyes

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 7, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> Ban you for rolling your eyes
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT rolling your eyes

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for NOT rolling your eyes
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the same reason

Click to collapse



banned for wasting a ban on that


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for wasting a ban on that

Click to collapse



Banned for saying hi the japanese way -->  (sticking your tongue out, not sure if japanese or something else )


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying hi the japanese way -->  (sticking your tongue out, not sure if japanese or something else )

Click to collapse



banned cause that sounds kinda racist  LOL


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that sounds kinda racist  LOL

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not, it's knowing other cultures


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not, it's knowing other cultures

Click to collapse



Bacon breakfast ban.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bacon breakfast ban.

Click to collapse



ban because im hungry and u made me want something with bacon


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban because im hungry and u made me want something with bacon

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry but out on real food


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm hungry but out on real food

Click to collapse



Bread
Cream cheese
Nachos
Bacon
Cheddar cheese
Pepper and mixed herbs
Butter
Bread

Don't be jelly. Just be banned


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bread
> Cream cheese
> Nachos
> Bacon
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me fix it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bread
> Cream cheese
> Nachos
> Bacon
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit now i 

Want a Bacon Toasted Sandwich of some sort with Cheddar cheese,pepper,butter and mixed herbs.
Nachos

and some hot cheetos with cream cheese.


Hate u ban!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dammit now i
> 
> Want a Bacon Toasted Sandwich of some sort with Cheddar cheese,pepper,butter and mixed herbs.
> Nachos
> ...

Click to collapse



Haters gonna hate ban.


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Haters gonna hate ban.

Click to collapse




Banned for making me want haters gunna hate boot screen

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> Banned for making me want haters gunna hate boot screen
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting everything


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 8, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> Banned for making me want haters gunna hate boot screen
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Boot screen ban.....btw  *rickroll.mp4*

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Boot screen ban.....btw  *rickroll.mp4*
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using an Ultima Weapon. FF geek much?


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using an Ultima Weapon. FF geek much?

Click to collapse



Ban the person above me.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Ban the person above me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



banned

10char


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned
> 
> 10char

Click to collapse



Double-banned


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Double-banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for installing android on a flyer


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for installing android on a flyer

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't aware that installing android on an android tablet was strange.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I wasn't aware that installing android on an android tablet was strange.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking geek


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 8, 2011)

Banned for making me think about best buys awesome tech gurus

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 8, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> Banned for making me think about best buys awesome tech gurus
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about them .

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using an Ultima Weapon. FF geek much?

Click to collapse



Btw , I am a Kingdom Hearts FAN , not geek . 

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Btw , I am a Kingdom Hearts FAN , not geek .
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about what others think about you


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for caring about what others think about you

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about what others care about you


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for thinking about what others care about you
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## Frosty666 (Sep 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without a legitimate reason. 

Sent from my x10, rocking Wolf's 2.3.3 + DooMKernel, overclocked to 1.2 GHz...


----------



## rioko (Sep 8, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Banned for banning without a legitimate reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who banned someone without a legitimate reason.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 8, 2011)

rioko said:


> Banned for banning someone who banned someone without a legitimate reason.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who banned someone who banned someone *with* a legitimate reason.. it didn't make sense..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 8, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for banning someone who banned someone who banned someone *with* a legitimate reason.. it didn't make sense..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for having no originality.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 8, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned for having no originality.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone qho can't make sense of his own words :eek

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 8, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned for banning someone who can't make sense of his own words :eek
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 8, 2011)

Banned for double posting and not banning with both posts 


Sybregunne said:


> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 8, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for double posting and not banning with both posts

Click to collapse



Banned for putting your comments before quotes 

Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for putting your comments before quotes
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for your avatar and thinking its awesome


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 8, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Boot screen ban.....btw  *rickroll.mp4*
> 
> Sent from my Ultima Weapon© using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for Rickrolling!!!

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for Rickrolling!!!
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned for implying rickrolling is not fun

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for implying rickrolling is not fun
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for not trolling


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not trolling

Click to collapse




Hi ban....


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi ban....

Click to collapse



hey ban, what's up?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey ban, what's up?

Click to collapse




the usual... got to wake up early tomorrow to finish some wirings for that heliothermic system.... 
Banned for that.
Double banned cause if i get lucky, ill shoot pics tomorrow


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> the usual... got to wake up early tomorrow to finish some wirings for that heliothermic system....
> Banned for that.
> Double banned cause if i get lucky, ill shoot pics tomorrow

Click to collapse



Banned if you post pics of you getting lucky!

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned if you post pics of you getting lucky!
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



banned for a lame sig


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for a lame sig

Click to collapse



Banned for not coming up with something better than lame..... Are you stick in the 80's?  

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for not coming up with something better than lame..... Are you stick in the 80's?
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



banned cause i don't care enough to come up with something better  

Double banned cause it feels like your sig came from the 90's joke book.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i don't care enough to come up with something better
> 
> Double banned cause it feels like your sig came from the 90's joke book.

Click to collapse



Banned for a new avatar


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a new avatar

Click to collapse



banned cause old avatar was getting boring


----------



## elfysrfr (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned for being alive

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

elfysrfr said:


> Banned for being alive
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being dead


----------



## elfysrfr (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned for not making fun of my lame a$$ signature.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda premium


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i don't care enough to come up with something better
> 
> Double banned cause it feels like your sig came from the 90's joke book.

Click to collapse



True... True.... Banned..............For........ Uh....... Yea...... Just banned

Sent from your daddys bedroom


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> True... True.... Banned..............For........ Uh....... Yea...... Just banned
> 
> Sent from your daddys bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned for being in my daddy's bedroom. Remember to clean up afters.


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being in my daddy's bedroom. Remember to clean up afters.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a really hip sig.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being in my daddy's bedroom. Remember to clean up afters.

Click to collapse



banned for not saying what he is playing


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not saying what he is playing

Click to collapse



Banned because it was guitar.


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it was guitar.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing how to spell geetar

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> Banned for knowing how to spell geetar
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned, you uneducated twat.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned, you uneducated twat.

Click to collapse



..banned?


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> ..banned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Yeah... BANNED! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... BANNED!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



you too are banned

do you have any problem with that?


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you too are banned
> 
> do you have any problem with that?

Click to collapse



Yes-ban


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Yes-ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because deal with it


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because deal with it

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting the movie "baseketball"

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 9, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> Banned for quoting the movie "baseketball"
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because "Deal with it" is my commonly used phrase.....sometimes .

Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)

Because it's Friday i'm temporarily lifting the bans on everybody. All current bans, of course, will again become effective after midnight.

Cheers!


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 9, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Because it's Friday i'm temporarily lifting the bans on everybody. All current bans, of course, will again become effective after midnight.
> 
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying cheers and not buying me a beer. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

Beer ban? Banned because I'm not drinking, but I should be.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Beer ban? Banned because I'm not drinking, but I should be.

Click to collapse



ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)
People, Y U NO BAN!?

banned for that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)
> People, Y U NO BAN!?
> 
> banned for that

Click to collapse



banned cause no one appreciated my long list of stupidity hellos in the mafia thread


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause no one appreciated my long list of stupidity hellos in the mafia thread

Click to collapse



Banned because TL;DR, ever heard of it?


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because TL;DR, ever heard of it?

Click to collapse



Banned coz you actually hit the donate button, then cancelled at the last minute. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz you actually hit the donate button, then cancelled at the last minute.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because i did?


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned coz u believed for a while that you did.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

Banned because you lost the game

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because you lost the game
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you were playing a game and you were the only one playing... So you lose.... Banned

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned because you were playing a game and you were the only one playing... So you lose.... Banned
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned because the game was over a year and a half ago, get over it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned because you were playing a game and you were the only one playing... So you lose.... Banned
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Banned because the game was over a year and a half ago, get over it

Click to collapse



ban both of you for unnecessary talk of a stupid old game


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban both of you for unnecessary talk of a stupid old game

Click to collapse



Your banned for making it really windy outside

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 9, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> Your banned for making it really windy outside
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using my ex girlfriends name! Damn *****..... Not you, her... But your still banned

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for using my ex girlfriends name! Damn *****..... Not you, her... But your still banned
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting over her
windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not getting over her
> windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy windy

Click to collapse



Banned for teh lulz 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for teh lulz
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because you're here


----------



## Dirk (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because i forgot to mention that as it's after midnight, everybody i gave a reprieve to earlier is now banned again. That's everybody in the thread, but double banned for hus as he is above me.

Sorry dude, rules are rules!

Please continue...


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Banned because i forgot to mention that as it's after midnight, everybody i gave a reprieve to earlier is now banned again. That's everybody in the thread, but double banned for hus as he is above me.
> 
> Sorry dude, rules are rules!
> 
> Please continue...

Click to collapse



Banned for following the rules

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 10, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for following the rules
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned.....but I thought we should follow the rules . 

Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned.....but I thought we should follow the rules .
> 
> Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you will never taste the taste of a real ban then


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 10, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned.....but I thought we should follow the rules .
> 
> Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because we make the rules.. that's why we have the ability to ban 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 10, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because we make the rules.. that's why we have the ability to ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned cus you have an htc flyer.... I want one.. lol... Do you like it?

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 10, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned cus you have an htc flyer.... I want one.. lol... Do you like it?
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned because yes I love it. It's my baby 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because yes I love it. It's my baby
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for loving a non living thing


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for loving a non living thing

Click to collapse



Banned for not loving your <[email protected]>

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for not loving your <[email protected]>
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't love android devices


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i don't love android devices

Click to collapse



Banned because  how can you hate Android devices ? :/

Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because  how can you hate Android devices ? :/
> 
> Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's cuz i don't like android, end of story


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's cuz i don't like android, end of story

Click to collapse



Banned because you ended the story

Sent from my Nexus One using the Rest of the World™


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned because you ended the story
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using the Rest of the World™

Click to collapse



banned because new stories come


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 10, 2011)

I ban myself because i banned myself


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 10, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> I ban myself because i banned myself

Click to collapse



Banned for the horrible story..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 10, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for the horrible story..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have 409 thanks


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 10, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned because you have 409 thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because is that a question?


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 10, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because is that a question?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not a question

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 10, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned because that's not a question
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe it should've been.. you looked confused 'at the time.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 10, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because is that a question?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse





Scabes24 said:


> Banned because maybe it should've been.. you looked confused 'at the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Yeah, well..... anyway you're banned for an unknown reason


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 10, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Yeah, well..... anyway you're banned for an unknown reason

Click to collapse



Pointless-ban?


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Pointless-ban?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of the good point thread


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 10, 2011)

I guess we all have no other reason to ban someone in this ban game...

Sent from my Nexus One with Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> I guess we all have no other reason to ban someone in this ban game...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because be creative or GTFO!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because be creative or GTFO!

Click to collapse



+1 ban  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because be creative or GTFO!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a Galaxy Tab, so GTFO!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned for not having a Galaxy Tab, so GTFO!

Click to collapse



Banned for having an ipad wannabe


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having an ipad wannabe

Click to collapse



Banned because the ipad IS a wannabe


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 10, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because the ipad IS a wannabe
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for having Coredroid website

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 10, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned for having Coredroid website
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for still haveing the nexus one. Banned again because you reminded me how much I miss my old nexus. Banned a thrid time because you have once thought about getting an iPhone 4. Ulti ban.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 10, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> Banned for still haveing the nexus one. Banned again because you reminded me how much I miss my old nexus. Banned a thrid time because you have once thought about getting an iPhone 4. Ulti ban.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your ban is not as awesome as my Keyblade ban . 

Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 10, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because your ban is not as awesome as my Keyblade ban .
> 
> Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because im not familiar with said keyblade ban.  =^[


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 10, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> Banned because im not familiar with said keyblade ban.  =^[
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banblade-ban


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 10, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banblade-ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Rip-off ban 

Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App


----------



## Orkeren (Sep 10, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Rip-off ban
> 
> Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious and not banning him for it!


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 10, 2011)

Orkeren said:


> Banned for stating the obvious and not banning him for it!

Click to collapse



banned for smiling when banning someone. Banned because of having an X10 mini as a sidekick to your asus transformer... Banned because you're not captain america... now that's a multi-ban.


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's cuz i don't like android, end of story

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't tell us the beginning or middle of the story

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 10, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned because you didn't tell us the beginning or middle of the story
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed a bunch of bans above me.....

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned from your moms bedroom 


cmckee.cna said:


> Banned because I missed a bunch of bans above me.....
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 10, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned for being in his moms bedroom.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## androidcues (Sep 10, 2011)

banned for jacking off to the guys moms yearbook picture

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 11, 2011)

androidcues said:


> banned for jacking off to the guys moms yearbook picture
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for taking it too far..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 11, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for taking it too far..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT taking it too far...

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned for NOT taking it too far...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm waiting... For something... 

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm waiting... For something...
> 
> Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.

Click to collapse



Banned for waiting too long

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned for waiting too long
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I am being blamed for something that I did not do


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I am being blamed for something that I did not do

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not my problem

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned because it's not my problem
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having 99 problems


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for having 99 problems

Click to collapse



banned for having over 9000 problems


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for having over 9000 problems

Click to collapse



Banned for over-using a meme. 

I know, pot calling kettles and African Americans black, I know.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for over-using a meme.
> 
> I know, pot calling kettles and African Americans black, I know.

Click to collapse



Banned because it was used over 9000 times


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it was used over 9000 times

Click to collapse



Banned because now I might have 99 problems, and a b!tch lead to one


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because now I might have 99 problems, and a b!tch lead to one

Click to collapse



Banned for changing an "i" to a "!"

B!tch? What's that? A new generation?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned for changing an "i" to a "!"
> 
> B!tch? What's that? A new generation?

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanted to cuss, but I needed something that'll escape the simpler cuss filters  

Old habit.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I wanted to cuss, but I needed something that'll escape the simpler cuss filters
> 
> Old habit.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning banned user


----------



## Orkeren (Sep 11, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned for banning banned user

Click to collapse



banned for having the word ban (and all its derivatives) thrice in the same sentence


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

Orkeren said:


> banned for having the word ban (and all its derivatives) thrice in the same sentence

Click to collapse



Get the ban out of here!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Get the ban out of here!

Click to collapse



Banned for teh lulz


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for teh lulz

Click to collapse



Banned for using a ban that someone else banned someone with.


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

jaquaslife said:


> Banned for using a ban that someone else banned someone with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using a ban that someone else banned someone with.

how do you like me now?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using a ban that someone else banned someone with.
> 
> how do you like me now?

Click to collapse



i like you banned


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using a ban that someone else banned someone with.
> 
> how do you like me now?

Click to collapse



Banned for copying someone else's banning reasons


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned for copying someone else's banning reasons

Click to collapse



too late ban


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> too late ban

Click to collapse



too late ban


----------



## stopa46 (Sep 11, 2011)

banned for too late ban


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 11, 2011)

stopa46 said:


> banned for too late ban

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me when i was too late banning someone


----------



## stopa46 (Sep 11, 2011)

banned for banning me for reminding You about it


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

stopa46 said:


> banned for banning me for reminding You about it

Click to collapse



Stop a ban if you can 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Stop a ban if you can
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned coz i cant even if im drunk.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 11, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz i cant even if im drunk.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for.....well , you're just banned 

Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 11, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for.....well , you're just banned
> 
> Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Danned coz im more brunk now.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## seensters (Sep 11, 2011)

banned because u no speak no engrish


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 12, 2011)

seensters said:


> banned because u no speak no engrish

Click to collapse



What do a "banned" mean?


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## Jameslepable (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned for not getting the game 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 12, 2011)

Stating the obvious ban 


Jameslepable said:


> Banned for not getting the game
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Stating the obvious ban

Click to collapse



captain obvious is the ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned by Captain Oblivious.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned by Captain Oblivious.

Click to collapse



Banned by Captain Ban.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ban the person below me..

Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned because you can't do that


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't do that

Click to collapse



Banned because i cant hear you.. I don't listen to people below me


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because i cant hear you.. I don't listen to people below me
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can read the subtitles


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can read the subtitles

Click to collapse



Banned because you're too far down there, I can't see that well.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having an HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



That ban has been used too much , banned .

Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> That ban has been used too much , banned .
> 
> Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for counting


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for counting

Click to collapse



Banned for 666. Again 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for 666. Again
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned because 666 is not over 9000


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because 666 is not over 9000

Click to collapse



Banned cause that would be strange: husam9001

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause that would be strange: husam9001
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish I could change my username


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wish I could change my username

Click to collapse



Banned because what would that be?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## GreggoryD502 (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wish I could change my username

Click to collapse



Banned for having over 627 posts a month, since joining!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

GreggoryD502 said:


> Banned for having over 627 posts a month, since joining!

Click to collapse



Banned because I started posting after 4 months from joining, and i started spamming 3 months after that


----------



## Bagabag (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned! because I'm new old here!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bagabag said:


> Banned! because I'm new old here!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you still a noob


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you still a noob

Click to collapse



Banned fer banning the noob. Also because I wasn't active in this here threads over le weekend


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned fer banning the noob. Also because I wasn't active in this here threads over le weekend

Click to collapse



Banned because I predicted that, and my prophecy came true!  I CAN SEE IN THE FUTURE!  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## ckoadiyn (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because I predicted that, and my prophecy came true!  I CAN SEE IN THE FUTURE!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for being able to see in to the future

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

ckoadiyn said:


> Banned for being able to see in to the future
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I can see the future too. You are going to die.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I can see the future too. You are going to die.

Click to collapse



Banned because I foresee your imminent banning 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because I foresee your imminent banning
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I can see your immediate future.
After this line, you will be banned.
Banned.


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> banned because I want an Acer Iconia Tab A500!

Click to collapse



Banned coz i thought dhd was a tablet and galaxy tab a phone.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz i thought dhd was a tablet and galaxy tab a phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the stupidity. Oh wait, I mean sarcasm.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I want a Sense 3.0 ROM but they are still a bit too buggy for me....

Click to collapse



when I click post reply, you sir are going to be banned


----------



## jagandeep (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone wanna get banned contact me. I am the Super Mod of this forum :d


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

jagandeep said:


> Anyone wanna get banned contact me. I am the Super Mod of this forum :d

Click to collapse



Banned because you're nothing but a march noob with 5 posts


----------



## jagandeep (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't force me to Press "Ban this user" button ok


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

jagandeep said:


> Don't force me to Press "Ban this user" button ok

Click to collapse



Banned because I dare you. In fact, I double dog dare you.


----------



## jagandeep (Sep 12, 2011)

You'll face dire consequences, making fun of Super Mod ??


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

jagandeep said:


> You'll face dire consequences, making fun of Super Mod ??

Click to collapse



You face even more dire circumstances, impersonating mods.

Banned for that.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for feeding the troll...

Click to collapse



banned cause i don't want to goto class today and present stuff!! 

Double banned speaking of trolls:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for posting lame pictures.

Click to collapse



banned for being one of the lazy people that post words and added .jpg and think that counts as an image.

Double banned for editing my quote.


----------



## DJHollywood03 (Sep 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned cos I didn't want my post to be huge.
> 
> Double ban for calling me lazy. (well... u shouldn't point it out...)
> 
> Triple ban because I do what I want!

Click to collapse



Banned for triple banning!! How is that possible!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it's very well possible, I have a Septuple (7) ban deep in this thread...

Click to collapse



banned for explaining that the triple ban is possible.


----------



## Orkeren (Sep 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for explaining that the triple ban is possible.

Click to collapse



banned for underestimating his ban... he said septuple - not triple!


----------



## DJHollywood03 (Sep 12, 2011)

Orkeren said:


> banned for underestimating his ban... he said septuple - not triple!

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading all the threads and understanding that he was explaining his triple ban but said he once had a septuple ban!!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2011)

DJHollywood03 said:


> Banned for not reading all the threads and understanding that he was explaining his triple ban but said he once had a septuple ban!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause I am the ban master. Check the tags

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I am the ban master. Check the tags
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned cause tags are lies!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause tags are lies!!!

Click to collapse



Tagged because lies are ban!


----------



## Aeneid (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned for that large signature...


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

Aeneid said:


> ^ Banned for that large signature...

Click to collapse



^Banned for small signature. Nub.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ^Banned for small signature. Nub.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't see your sig.. 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned because it's a quote. Reproduced below for your consideration:



			
				Albert Einstein said:
			
		

> Everyone is a *genius*, but if you judge a *fish *by it's *ability to climb a tree*, it will live its whole life *believing it is stupid*

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's a quote. Reproduced below for your consideration:

Click to collapse



Banned because we can read


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we can read

Click to collapse



Banned because some others can't


----------



## hgoldner (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because some others can't

Click to collapse



Banned for using a rhetorical device without adding content.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because some others can't

Click to collapse



Banned for helping the ignorant instead of making fun of them, shame on you


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

hgoldner said:


> Banned for using a rhetorical device without adding content.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the rhetoric, and yet still not adding content. Shame on you, sir. 



husam666 said:


> Banned for helping the ignorant instead of making fun of them, shame on you

Click to collapse



Banned because I did make fun of them, but the sarcasm didn't come through.


----------



## jagandeep (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned coz I hate spamming

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

jagandeep said:


> Banned coz I hate spamming
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for hating yourself.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for hating yourself.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a depressed person..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for banning a depressed person..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for flying


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for banning a depressed person..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting from a tab I want uno 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## jagandeep (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for hating others

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## jagandeep (Sep 13, 2011)

One more post and i'll stop spamming

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

jagandeep said:


> Banned for hating others
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Other ban. Huh?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Other ban. Huh?

Click to collapse



yes ban it is


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes ban it is

Click to collapse



BBbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> BBbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Click to collapse



b-b-b-b-b ban breaker


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> b-b-b-b-b ban breaker

Click to collapse



Ban not broken.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for not banning


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not banning

Click to collapse



Banned because I did ban, but you didn't notice said ban. Banned for that.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I did ban, but you didn't notice said ban. Banned for that.

Click to collapse



Saying the word ban is not considered as a ban unless it means banned, don't ask, just be banned.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Saying the word ban is not considered as a ban unless it means banned, don't ask, just be banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because the mere mention of the word ban will cause you to be banned. And you may NOT have the last word in an argument, simply because I have not rested my case, and furthermore, that is in contradiction of the Geneva Agreement on the usage of Weapons of Mass Bannation of 1681. 

Good day to you, sir!


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for wittering on for ages.

Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

woolf clubs said:


> Banned for wittering on for ages.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for daring to insult the longest OT thread. Back off or I'll CAPS LOCK you to death.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for daring to insult the longest OT thread. Back off or I'll CAPS LOCK you to death.

Click to collapse



Banned for making a noob tick you off, relax dude, he doesn't know


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making a noob tick you off, relax dude, he doesn't know

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to defend the sanctity of this place. It is where we piss on, curse, throw dirty jokes, almost got banned, and insult everyone. I can't let anyone destroy the holiness of the place.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I have to defend the sanctity of this place. It is where we piss on, curse, throw dirty jokes, almost got banned, and insult everyone. I can't let anyone destroy the holiness of the place.

Click to collapse



Banned for making this place seem like a frat house basement.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for making this place seem like a frat house basement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's even better


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's even better

Click to collapse



Banned because OT makes a frat house basement seem like a nice place where you'll send your virginal 17-year old cheerleader daughter into.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because OT makes a frat house basement seem like a nice place where you'll send your virginal 17-year old cheerleader daughter into.

Click to collapse



Banned because the frat house basement doesn't have to follow XDA rules though.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because the frat house basement doesn't have to follow XDA rules though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because we have less rules than most frat houses. Your ignorance of this fact compels me to ban you.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we have less rules than most frat houses. Your ignorance of this fact compels me to ban you.

Click to collapse



Banned because the rules of a frathouse are based around seniority, and even though their rules may be pathetic, they don't have to watch their mouths around the XDA children.. I'm not sure if they have the ability to ban though..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because the rules of a frathouse are based around seniority, and even though their rules may be pathetic, they don't have to watch their mouths around the XDA children.. I'm not sure if they have the ability to ban though..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Exactly. Banned for finally realizing it.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Exactly. Banned for finally realizing it.

Click to collapse



Banned because I only hesitated because I began to wonder if there might be an XDA frat house somewhere.. and in this frat someone might be banning us as we speak.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I only hesitated because I began to wonder if there might be an XDA frat house somewhere.. and in this frat someone might be banning us as we speak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because we are the XDA frathouse. Look for the drunk thread.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we are the XDA frathouse. Look for the drunk thread.

Click to collapse



Banned because a frat house is where teenagers learn how to drink (the late bloomers at least). Is that what the drunk thread is for too? 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because a frat house is where teenagers learn how to drink (the late bloomers at least). Is that what the drunk thread is for too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because the drunk thread is for peeps to know how to ENJOY alcohol. That thin line is the difference between noobs and genius.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because the drunk thread is for peeps to know how to ENJOY alcohol. That thin line is the difference between noobs and genius.

Click to collapse



But you can't enjoy the thread if you're BANNED!


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> But you can't enjoy the thread if you're BANNED!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm enjoying this immensely.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm enjoying this immensely.

Click to collapse



Banned for enjoying being hit by hammers


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for enjoying being hit by hammers

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the other way around.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's the other way around.

Click to collapse



Banned because I developed an immunity


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I developed an immunity

Click to collapse



Banned because you can never be completely immune. You'll only not feel its effects.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you can never be completely immune. You'll only not feel its effects.

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining that someone can never be completely immune.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned for explaining that someone can never be completely immune.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have nothing funny to add.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because you have nothing funny to add.

Click to collapse



banned for criticizing my post


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned for criticizing my post

Click to collapse



Banned, criticism either leads to improvement or stifling. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned for criticizing my post

Click to collapse



Banned for being boring. Boring boring boring.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being boring. Boring boring boring.

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining that a fish can think that it's stupid, a VERY VERY idiotic fact - Albert Einstein


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned for explaining that a fish can think that it's stupid, a VERY VERY idiotic fact - Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not even read your ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned for explaining that a fish can think that it's stupid, a VERY VERY idiotic fact - Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Banned because it is inspirational for me. My cousins are struggling because my uncle and aunt doesn't understand her. I'm reminding myself daily that I have to elevate above those standards. 

Besides, without that quote, I'd be reporting every single noob around here.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I did not even read your ban

Click to collapse



banned because of not reading my ban.
Then how can you quote when you're not reading it?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned because of not reading my ban.
> Then how can you quote when you're not reading it?

Click to collapse



Banned because I use quick reply


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I use quick reply

Click to collapse



banned for using the quick reply option


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned for using the quick reply option

Click to collapse



Banned because it's quick


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's quick

Click to collapse



banned for distracting me from updating my Chrome!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned for distracting me from updating my Chrome!

Click to collapse



Banned because chrome has auto update


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because chrome has auto update

Click to collapse



banned because mine cannot
banned for saying banned
banned for saying chrome
banned for saying has
banned for saying auto
banned for saying update

and finally, IP Blocked because of 6 continouos banning


----------



## Bewinxed (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because Chrome is the best browser.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right =w=


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

Bewinxed said:


> Banned because you're right =w=

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not, it just makes you feel like that


----------



## Bewinxed (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it is, FF is great too but Chrome is something else.

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious, anything from google rocks


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 13, 2011)

Bewinxed said:


> Banned for stating the obvious, anything from google rocks

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the Nightly Canary build 

Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App


----------



## Bewinxed (Sep 13, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for not using the Nightly Canary build
> 
> Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that i AM using canary chrome D<


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for not using the Nightly Canary build
> 
> Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not like canary


----------



## Bewinxed (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I did not like canary

Click to collapse



Banned because you should, and i switched to normal chrome anyways xD

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




Bewinxed said:


> Banned because you should, and i switched to normal chrome anyways xD

Click to collapse



I Ban Myself Because i Can D<

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




Bewinxed said:


> Banned because you should, and i switched to normal chrome anyways xD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for QuickReplyCeption


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for banning yourself.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's like a beta version of chrome or something, google it


----------



## Bewinxed (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's like a beta version of chrome or something, google it

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone from banning me.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I can't think of a good reason to ban you.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Banned for not being creative enough


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm sick.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing M_T_Ms' sigpic


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stealing M_T_Ms' sigpic

Click to collapse



Looky here... just the person I wanted to ban! Banned!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Looky here... just the person I wanted to ban! Banned!

Click to collapse



Banned because you know where to find me to ban me


----------



## damdi (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you know where to find me to ban me

Click to collapse



Banned because you spam


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

damdi said:


> Banned because you spam

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't spam, I just post a lot


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for lying.

Click to collapse



Banned because spamming = posting the same sh!+ all over the place again and again and again and I don't do that.


----------



## mateusz.sobis (Sep 13, 2011)

I ban you all!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you can't do that. You can multiple ban one person but you can't ban multiple persons with one ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because Anarchy in the OT

screw the rules


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> O rly? Then banned for being an anarchist. Double because I want a new phone. Triple ban because I also want a tablet. Quadruple ban because I have no money to buy them. Quintuple ban for the heck of it.

Click to collapse



Banned for being needy, stop looking at what you don't have and start loving what you have


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being needy, stop looking at what you don't have and start loving what you have

Click to collapse



Banned for posting stuff on facebook pages that don't belong to you


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because what I do is none of your business.

Click to collapse



Banned for repetitiveness.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for posting stuff on facebook pages that don't belong to you

Click to collapse



Banned for posting stuff on facebook pages that belong to you


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for posting stuff on facebook pages that don't belong to you

Click to collapse



Banned because what!!?? 

I never did that


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because yes you didn't do it. And again I'm sorry that I accused you.

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling.


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for trolling.

Click to collapse



banned for being a troll


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because yes you didn't do it. And again I'm sorry that I accused you.

Click to collapse



Apology accepted, but you misunderstood him



hiu115 said:


> banned for being a troll

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hater


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for using MIUI.

Click to collapse



Banned for using HTC desire

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Apology accepted, but you misunderstood him
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for being a hater

Click to collapse



banned for forgiving someone


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I want to change it.

Click to collapse



banned because i don't know that


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not knowing it. Double ban because although I want to change it I have no money.

Click to collapse



banned for double ban


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned for double ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you never used it


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you never used it

Click to collapse



Banned because you never used it too
_______________________________________-
I own a Samsung Blackjack too, with WinMo 5, it's a smartphone unlike any other... until there's an android port


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned because you never used it too
> _______________________________________-
> I own a Samsung Blackjack too, with WinMo 5, it's a smartphone unlike any other... until there's an android port

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a record of 8 bans in one, so don't argue with me


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I only have 7 bans in 1.

Click to collapse



banned for only having 7 bans in 1


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because You don't even have that!

Click to collapse



banned because at least i have over 100 posts


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned because at least i have over 100 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because I just hit 12,001, u jelly?


----------



## nobooya (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just hit 12,001, u jelly?

Click to collapse



Banned because you have less thanks than posts ;]


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

nobooya said:


> Banned because you have less thanks than posts ;]

Click to collapse



Banned because we all do


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we all do

Click to collapse



Banned coz i can confuse you any time.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz i can confuse you any time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ban cause im happy monday is over!!! No class til next monday!!!


----------



## naw3x (Sep 13, 2011)

Ban because im Heman


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 13, 2011)

naw3x said:


> Ban because im Heman

Click to collapse



banned for bringing heman into this thread!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> banned for bringing heman into this thread!

Click to collapse



ban cause u rather have sheman?


----------



## jagandeep (Sep 14, 2011)

Ban you all noobs

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

jagandeep said:


> Ban you all noobs
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA App

Click to collapse



ban for coming into the ban thread and banning us all and calling all of us noobs when you are the biggest noob in here!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban for coming into the ban thread and banning us all and calling all of us noobs when you are the biggest noob in here!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the noob... wait, I can't do that, can I?

High-five instead!


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned because I make yet another random appearance.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I make yet another random appearance.

Click to collapse



Banned for the poor appearance..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## aostl (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for sending that from your flyer while mine doesn't boot and I'm to lazy to fix it tonight

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 14, 2011)

aostl said:


> Banned for sending that from your flyer while mine doesn't boot and I'm to lazy to fix it tonight
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you bricked it? Or just stuck at splash screen?

Whichever it is.. banned for that!


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned because you care


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you care

Click to collapse



Banned because you misunderstood.. I only care about the reasoning behind my bannings. Also, he needs to know that he's banned either way.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because you misunderstood.. I only care about the reasoning behind my bannings. Also, he needs to know that he's banned either way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for being on this here thread for such a long time. Wanna be a honorary banner?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being on this here thread for such a long time. Wanna be a honorary banner?

Click to collapse



Banned because he already is


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he already is

Click to collapse



Banned because... LUNCHTIME... but I'm not eating.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... LUNCHTIME... but I'm not eating.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry but too lazy to get out of the bed and go grab something to eat


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being on this here thread for such a long time. Wanna be a honorary banner?

Click to collapse



Banned because I decide what goes on in this here thread. I can even change the rules.

And the new rules of this here thread are...    'Ban the Person Above You'


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I decide what goes on in this here thread. I can even change the rules.
> 
> And the new rules of this here thread are...    'Ban the Person Above You'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because those are pretty much the same rules as before.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because those are pretty much the same rules as before.

Click to collapse



Banned because the human has 3 eyes


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned because we used to call the anus the ****-eye here.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we used to call the anus the ****-eye here.

Click to collapse



lmao, banned because of something


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, banned because of something

Click to collapse



Banned because your banning skills are getting worse by the day.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because your banning skills are getting worse by the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for not calling them "MaD sKiLlZ"


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for not calling them "MaD sKiLlZ"

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting that

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for suggesting that
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for not suggesting anything.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for not suggesting anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I just woke up.... Coffee zombie...  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cuz I just woke up.... Coffee zombie...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because I hadn't had coffee this morning... my brain is warning me never to do that ever again.


----------



## channal1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Bannned because I put my banning shoes on.

Sent from my SCH-I500-Fascinate using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

channal1 said:


> Bannned because I put my banning shoes on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500-Fascinate using XDA App

Click to collapse



There are no banning shoes....
But there's this






Bye bye thread





 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> There are no banning shoes....
> But there's this
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because now I'm confused.. are these fake?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because now I'm confused.. are these fake?

Click to collapse



Banned for shoe banning


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for shoe banning

Click to collapse



Banned because shoe banning is necessary during these rough times..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because shoe banning is necessary during these rough times..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



She bans! She bans!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because shoe banning is necessary during these rough times..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned cause i bet some noobs believed that the thread was locked

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She bans! She bans!

Click to collapse



Banned for shoe banning George W. Bush


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for shoe banning George W. Bush

Click to collapse



Banned cause that video is not available on mobile 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause that video is not available on mobile
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think you wanna see that


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't think you wanna see that

Click to collapse



Banned because nevermind...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because nevermind...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned because A software development kit (SDK or "devkit") is typically a set of development tools that allows for the creation of applications for a certain software package, software framework, hardware platform, computer system, video game console, operating system, or similar platform.
SDKs may have attached licenses that make them unsuitable for building software intended to be developed under an incompatible license. For example, a proprietary SDK will probably be incompatible with free software development, while a GPL-licensed SDK could be incompatible with proprietary software development. LGPL SDKs are typically safe for proprietary development.
It may be something as simple as an application programming interface (API) in the form of some files to interface to a particular programming language or include sophisticated hardware to communicate with a certain embedded system. Common tools include debugging aids and other utilities often presented in an integrated development environment (IDE). SDKs also frequently include sample code and supporting technical notes or other supporting documentation to help clarify points from the primary reference material.
A software engineer typically receives the SDK from the target system developer. Often the SDK can be downloaded directly via the Internet. Many SDKs are provided for free to encourage developers to use the system or language. Sometimes this is used as a marketing tool. For example, Foo Products might provide the Widget SDK for free to encourage people to use it. In turn, more people will be encouraged to buy more of their widgets since they can program them for free.
An SDK for an operating system add-on (for instance, QuickTime for Mac OS) may include the add-on software itself, to be used for development purposes, if not necessarily for redistribution. An interesting situation arises here between platforms where it is possible to develop applications that can at least start up on a system configuration without the add-on installed, and use a Gestalt-style run-time environment query to determine if the add-on is present, and ones where the application will simply fail to start. In other words, it is possible to build a single binary that will run on configurations with and without the add-on present, albeit operating with reduced functionality in the latter situation.
Providers of SDKs for specific systems or subsystems may sometimes substitute a more specific term instead of software. For instance, both Microsoft and Apple provide driver development kits (DDK) for developing device drivers.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because A software development kit (SDK or "devkit") is typically a set of development tools that allows for the creation of applications for a certain software package, software framework, hardware platform, computer system, video game console, operating system, or similar platform.
> SDKs may have attached licenses that make them unsuitable for building software intended to be developed under an incompatible license. For example, a proprietary SDK will probably be incompatible with free software development, while a GPL-licensed SDK could be incompatible with proprietary software development. LGPL SDKs are typically safe for proprietary development.
> It may be something as simple as an application programming interface (API) in the form of some files to interface to a particular programming language or include sophisticated hardware to communicate with a certain embedded system. Common tools include debugging aids and other utilities often presented in an integrated development environment (IDE). SDKs also frequently include sample code and supporting technical notes or other supporting documentation to help clarify points from the primary reference material.
> A software engineer typically receives the SDK from the target system developer. Often the SDK can be downloaded directly via the Internet. Many SDKs are provided for free to encourage developers to use the system or language. Sometimes this is used as a marketing tool. For example, Foo Products might provide the Widget SDK for free to encourage people to use it. In turn, more people will be encouraged to buy more of their widgets since they can program them for free.
> ...

Click to collapse



What the.....

Banned!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What the.....
> 
> Banned!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



..SDK ban?


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> ..SDK ban?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



I think you're right . Btw you're banned .

Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> I think you're right . Btw you're banned .
> 
> Sent from my MSM7227 with Adreno 200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you know you're right


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't wait to see you banned 4 realz

Click to collapse



Banned because I concur.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I concur.

Click to collapse



Banned because not for long


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it's not gonna happen.

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because sure!

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is a dead child molester

Sent from your face


----------



## netomx (Sep 14, 2011)

banned bc youre gay


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

netomx said:


> banned bc youre gay

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2011)

*I will ban for real the next person that makes anther pedofilic reference on this thread.
Last and only warning

Back on topic...read above...(pun intended)*

M_T_M


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned! I thought TRIM did this! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> *I will ban for real the next person that makes anther pedofilic reference on this thread.
> Last and only warning
> 
> Back on topic...read above...(pun intended)*
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause u cleaned the last 2 pages


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u cleaned the last 2 pages

Click to collapse



Banned because leave the mod alone so we don't get banned for real reals, not for play play

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause u cleaned the last 2 pages

Click to collapse



Banned, the loss of your precious posts must burn you doesn't it? Or is that just the hydrochloric acid I threw at you? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 14, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned because leave the mod alone so we don't get banned for real reals, not for play play
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned because u got us told off.

Sent from my Galaxy S using XDA Premium App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for throwing hydrochloric acid on an already hairless ****...
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom
> 
> cat

Click to collapse



Banned, I thought you would have heeded the mods warning?  I smell the ban hammer coming to strike pretty soon. A mod is DEFINITELY going to snap, SOON. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned because leave the mod alone so we don't get banned for real reals, not for play play
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned cause u started the whole thing i just said Cr*****
and now im done with that word.
Sorry M_T_M 



I_am_Error said:


> Banned, the loss of your precious posts must burn you doesn't it? Or is that just the hydrochloric acid I threw at you?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Banned cause my posts werent really bad but cmckee.cna's were..


Banned both of u again just because


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2011)

You make another one of these remarks and it will come true for you....not playing 



cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for throwing hydrochloric acid on an already hairless *****..
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You make another one of these remarks and it will come true for you....not playing

Click to collapse



Banned because I must be able to see into the future! 







Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You make another one of these remarks and it will come true for you....not playing

Click to collapse



Ban for giving a 3 strikes your out rule 




Strike 2!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being a nice mod.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned from the original:






Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ban for giving a 3 strikes your out rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Strike 3 ban

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned from the original:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban for all these cats making me LOL 

@ Milad 

Ban for caring so much about me skipping to ban u


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> banned bcos your phone is the same as mine

Click to collapse



Banned cuz my buttons are working 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> banned bcos your phone is the same as mine
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your phone isn't the same....he still has all his buttons haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> banned bcos your phone is the same as mine
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for caring about the rules of this game 

U should care only about xdas rules


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> banned bcos mine are almost completely out of order.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause u better be careful, M_T_M is always here and u never know cause when he is his status online is invisable


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> banned for saying "is" twice.

Click to collapse



Is that a double ban ? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> banned for saying "is" twice.

Click to collapse



banned cause i dont know what ur talking about


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i dont know what ur talking about

Click to collapse



Banned, you still spelled INVISIBLE wrong.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 14, 2011)

Post removed by user

Wow.. OK I missed a lot of posts during the time I left.. for like 10 min..... Ban my self for not paying attention to the times....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned because this time i didn't say anything about pedophilia... The hairless cat was actually someones avatar.... But actually I found out it does have hair....
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



banned for insulting my cat


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for editing your post.

Click to collapse



14 ban

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned, you still spelled INVISIBLE wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



banned cause i could care less TWITCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 14, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



Banned for being in my moms room. You pervert she's 75 and that's just nasty. LoL

Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Gummy Charged 2.0


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i could care less TWITCH!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned! 

Maybe you should do less drinking and more learning how to spell  Umad? Lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## JudasLucifer (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned!
> 
> Maybe you should do less drinking and more learning how to spell  Umad? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for one too many underscores in your name!

Sent from my Blade


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Banned for being in my moms room. You pervert she's 75 and that's just nasty. LoL
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Gummy Charged 2.0

Click to collapse



Banned cause be careful, we already got warnings about perverted comments!  



I_am_Error said:


> Banned!
> 
> Maybe you should do less drinking and more learning how to spell  Umad? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse




Banned cause yes and what are u calling me something?


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 14, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Banned for being in my moms room. You pervert she's 75 and that's just nasty. LoL
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Gummy Charged 2.0

Click to collapse



Banned because your mom is old

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Banned for being in my moms room. You pervert she's 75 and that's just nasty. LoL
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Gummy Charged 2.0

Click to collapse



Banned cuz that avatar confuzes me...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause yes and what are u calling me something?

Click to collapse



Yes! I'm calling you illiterate! 

Banned! You should have just let the nub get banned! Dx

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yes! I'm calling you illiterate!
> 
> Banned! You should have just let the nub get banned! Dx
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Banned cause i am not. 

Banned cause u want a corndog and u r banana 

We just like long rounded foods dont u   

JK LMAO


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause i am not.
> 
> Banned cause u want a corndog and u r banana
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being very close to perversion

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I was photoshopping while I was gone... Check the photoshoped thread for the result.

Click to collapse



banned cause i will 



cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for being very close to perversion
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



banned cause i know cause he took was insulting me 

banned cause i'm done insulting in this thread


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause be careful, we already got warnings about perverted comments!

Click to collapse




Banned for warning me, I'll do what I want!  LoL 

Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Gummy Charged 2.0


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Gummy Charged 2.0

Click to collapse



banned for posting your post in my quote:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> banned for posting youtube video

Click to collapse



ban for caring that i posted YouTube video


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for posting your post in my quote:

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting my post

Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Gummy Charged 2.0


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my kitteh seems to be pissed about something.

Click to collapse



banned for stealing that kitteh from M_T_M


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for posting your post in my quote:

Click to collapse



Banned because that was freaking funny!

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm helping M_T_M.
> 
> Double ban because I meant my IRL kitteh.

Click to collapse



Banned because your helping someone that gave me a 5 point infraction.... What does that even mean? There's a point system here? How do I find out how many points i have?

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 14, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned because your helping someone that gave me a 5 point infraction.... What does that even mean? There's a point system here? How do I find out how many points i have?
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



banned for asking stupid questions.

Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Gummy Charged 2.0


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned because your helping someone that gave me a 5 point infraction.... What does that even mean? There's a point system here? How do I find out how many points i have?
> 
> Sent from your moms bedroom

Click to collapse



banned cause did u get an infraction?  U can know if you goto your profile there is a tab that says infractions. If u look on mine i had one with 5 points but they expired. 10 points is a ban infractions are usually 5 points.

The only good points u can get are thanks  



Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> banned for asking stupid questions.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Gummy Charged 2.0

Click to collapse




banned cause u were once a : 



so be nice


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u were once a :
> 
> 
> 
> so be nice

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me to behave lol

Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Gummy Charged 2.0


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Banned for telling me to behave lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Gummy Charged 2.0

Click to collapse



Behaviour modification ban.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Behaviour modification ban.

Click to collapse



Htc Flyer ban.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Htc Flyer ban.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Flying ban, you Taliban.


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned for being in a no fly zone.   ^^^^

Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running  Gummy Charged 2.0


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Banned for being in a no fly zone.   ^^^^
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running  Gummy Charged 2.0

Click to collapse



Banned because I believe I can fly!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I believe I can fly!

Click to collapse



Banned because you can lie to yourself as much as you can, but you will still stuck to the ground forever


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can lie to yourself as much as you can, but you will still stuck to the ground forever

Click to collapse



Banned for destroying his spirit..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for destroying his spirit..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me read myself again and make me see that I have done a lotta grammatical mistakes


----------



## chinochino360 (Sep 15, 2011)

I ban you for trying to be too fancy


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me read myself again and make me see that I have done a lotta grammatical mistakes

Click to collapse



Banned for making a lot of grammatical mistakes.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for making a lot of grammatical mistakes.

Click to collapse



Banned for not correcting his mistakes.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for not correcting his mistakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Bann d for corr ction p ns  rasing my s. AAARRGH! The l tt r aft r "D" but b for  "F"


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bann d for corr ction p ns  rasing my s. AAARRGH! The l tt r aft r "D" but b for  "F"

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing the h*ll out of me.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Banned for confusing the h*ll out of me.

Click to collapse



B nned for being confused the hell out of. Now my keybo rd refuses to do the letter " ".    rgh!!! The first letter of the  lph bets!


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> B nned for being confused the hell out of. Now my keybo rd refuses to do the letter " ".    rgh!!! The first letter of the  lph bets!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a retarded keyboard.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> B nned for being confused the hell out of. Now my keybo rd refuses to do the letter " ".    rgh!!! The first letter of the  lph bets!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a broken keyboard
Double banned because if the button is not working it will show like this bnned, not b nned

triple banned for not copying an a from someone else and paste it into your post
quadraple banned because my banning skills are back


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a broken keyboard
> Double banned because if the button is not working it will show like this bnned, not b nned
> 
> triple banned for not copying an a from someone else and paste it into your post
> quadraple banned because my banning skills are back

Click to collapse



Quintuplet banned for having "weak" banning skills.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Quintuplet banned for having "weak" banning skills.

Click to collapse



B nn d b c  s  n w  ll th  v w ls  r n't c m ng   t.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> B nn d b c  s  n w  ll th  v w ls  r n't c m ng   t.

Click to collapse



Banned for failing 2 spaces = ". "


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for failing 2 spaces = ". "

Click to collapse


[email protected] [email protected] th3 d0vbl3 [email protected] [email protected] @[email protected]@lly r3m0v3d by [email protected]


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> [email protected] [email protected] th3 d0vbl3 [email protected] [email protected] @[email protected]@lly r3m0v3d by [email protected]

Click to collapse



Which brings us back to the frat house vs XDA debate.. banned for that.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Which brings us back to the frat house vs XDA debate.. banned for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting such thoughts. I have fixed my PC.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for suggesting such thoughts. I have fixed my PC.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have like 200 songs that I need to find the album info for, and windows media player's search algorithm suck


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have like 200 songs that I need to find the album info for, and windows media player's search algorithm suck

Click to collapse



Banned for using a pile of crap.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for using a pile of crap.

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving suggestions


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not giving suggestions

Click to collapse



Banned because I organize my music like a boss in the first place. Learn to work smart instead of hard.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I organize my music like a boss in the first place. Learn to work smart instead of hard.

Click to collapse



Banned because I got like 300 new songs at once, how can I organize that?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned for downloading, like, 300 songs at once without making sure that they have the right references. 

Also, folders. And folders within folders.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for downloading, like, 300 songs at once without making sure that they have the right references.
> 
> Also, folders. And folders within folders.

Click to collapse



Banned because you will not get it


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you will not get it

Click to collapse



Banned because someone gave you those songs, and you're doing this for/because of a girl. Amirite?


----------



## ClementNg23 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because someone gave you those songs, and you're doing this for/because of a girl. Amirite?

Click to collapse



banned for being a smartass, amirite?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for being a smartass, amirite?

Click to collapse



Banned because even if I think with my ass, I'm smarter than your brain. 

^Sry, just had a troll session on FB (that you can see too, I think) and some stuff leaked over.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because even if I think with my ass, I'm smarter than your brain.
> 
> ^Sry, just had a troll session on FB (that you can see too, I think) and some stuff leaked over.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a bear
double banned because someone gave me the songs his name is dirkgently1
triple banned because no, im doing it for myself, a bunch of songs everyday, and they will be over sometime


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a bear
> double banned because someone gave me the songs his name is dirkgently1
> triple banned because no, im doing it for myself, a bunch of songs everyday, and they will be over sometime

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm not connected to VPN and I can't watch YouTube videos now...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a Michael Jackson video


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's a Michael Jackson video

Click to collapse



Banned, personally I never liked him.  And even if he was the "King of Pop" I'm still the king of Soda 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned, personally I never liked him.  And even if he was the "King of Pop" I'm still the king of Soda
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because he's the king of pop-corn, and yeah, I never liked him either


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm connected to VPN now and I also have that video... And I love that song!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me your preference, I could have only guessed from your avatar that he was 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you guys suck.

Click to collapse



Banned because we may suck, but he blows lulz

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because we may suck, but he blows lulz
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for teh lulz


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because he blows you away.
> 
> Just want to say this, I like his songs more and more every time I listen to them.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't write racist posts on xda


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being racist. Double ban for ranting about anti-racism. Triple ban because if you wrote racist comment I'd report it. Quadruple ban because you probably love Lady Gaga. Ew.

Click to collapse



Banned, I pray you're suggesting that to just Husam. I will fight for my honor till I die! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you have earned my respect now.

Click to collapse



Banned because as your superior officer I should have had that in the first place  lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I quit, remember?
> 
> Double ban because **** my ****.

Click to collapse



Banned, I'm still superior. 

And no, I will not mow your lawn. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned, I'm still superior.
> 
> And no, I will not mow your lawn.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for still being a superior with a new account, double ban for refusing to mow his lawn


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for jumping in the middle of our conversation.

Click to collapse



Banned because lady gaga is cool, and some of her songs are better than MJ's


----------



## rickballs (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned for noticing

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because OMG. Tomorrow you gonna say Justin Bieber is awesome.

Click to collapse



He is
banned for not opening your eyes


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned because Beiber is not awesome, he's fabulous 

trollface.jpg


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because Beiber is not awesome, he's fabulous
> 
> trollface.jpg

Click to collapse



Banned because everything is better than Michael


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because:

Click to collapse



Banned because we want you to go ahead


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because we want you to go ahead

Click to collapse



banned because where can he go?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because where can he go?

Click to collapse



Banned because he can go on the:


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because he can go on the:

Click to collapse



Banned because you sir are (insert something here)


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you sir are (insert something here)

Click to collapse



Awesome?

I'd have to ban you for saying that


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Awesome?
> 
> I'd have to ban you for saying that

Click to collapse



banned for getting the correct answer


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for getting the correct answer

Click to collapse



Banned because I know I'm awesome. It feels good to finally have someone else realize it too.

Muahahahahahahaha


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I know I'm awesome. It feels good to finally have someone else realize it too.
> 
> Muahahahahahahaha

Click to collapse



banned for being arrogant


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being arrogant

Click to collapse



Banned because there is humility, and there is fake humility.

I know I'm awesome. I've proven it to myself, and many others. Why shouldn't I acknowledge my awesomeness?

Besides, I willingly surrender to those more awesome than I am. Like God.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because there is humility, and there is fake humility.
> 
> I know I'm awesome. I've proven it to myself, and many others. Why shouldn't I acknowledge my awesomeness?
> 
> Besides, I willingly surrender to those more awesome than I am. Like God.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are willing to surrender your awesomeness to me too


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are willing to surrender your awesomeness to me too

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't. I only surrender to Jesus. Or God. On bent knees too.

BUT NEVER TO ANOTHER MAN!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I can't. I only surrender to Jesus. Or God. On bent knees too.
> 
> BUT NEVER TO ANOTHER MAN!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHA

Click to collapse



banned because i am not an another man, i am the husam 


@milad, haters gonna hate


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because i am not an another man, i am the husam
> 
> 
> @milad, haters gonna hate

Click to collapse



Banned because... still not as awesome.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because... still not as awesome.

Click to collapse



Bump ban


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Bump ban

Click to collapse



Banned for bumping my bump. Also;


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for bumping my bump. Also;

Click to collapse



banned because that was lulzy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because that was lulzy

Click to collapse



banned for your lame WM sentence in your sig


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for your lame WM sentence in your sig

Click to collapse



Banned for reading


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reading

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him because he read it

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

Your all banned because im the "KING" of banning.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Your all banned because im the "KING" of banning.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the ban master and hereby declare you the noob of banning


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I am the ban master and hereby declare you the noob of banning

Click to collapse



ban cause u lose the ban master when ever u troll


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause u lose the ban master when ever u troll

Click to collapse



Banned cuz whenever*


----------



## Amer (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned because u like bananas


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause u lose the ban master when ever u troll

Click to collapse



Banned for feeding the troll.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned because u like bananas

Click to collapse



Banned because you will need to learn to respect the banana.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

Banned for making me do this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOQXfkdoLB0&feature=related


----------



## hgoldner (Sep 15, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Banned for making me do this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOQXfkdoLB0&feature=related

Click to collapse



Banned because some how the above link took me here.


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

hgoldner said:


> Banned because some how the above link took me here.

Click to collapse



HAHA banned for rick rolling me!


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 16, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> HAHA banned for rick rolling me!

Click to collapse



Banned for not waiting until someone else clicked the link and got Rickrolled

Sent from my phone.. do you need to know more?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 16, 2011)

cmckee.cna said:


> Banned for not waiting until someone else clicked the link and got Rickrolled
> 
> Sent from my phone.. do you need to know more?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm never gonna give you up~


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm never gonna give you up~

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm never gonna let you down~

Refreshed with CM7 on my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 16, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because I'm never gonna let you down~
> 
> Refreshed with CM7 on my Galaxy Ace using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm down to my last beer..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 16, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I'm down to my last beer..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because... I'm back in Ipoh! My hometown.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't drink.

Click to collapse



Banned for being thirsty


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being thirsty

Click to collapse



Banned for being the absolute worst banner I've ever seen. I mean never, in the entire history of banning, have I ever seen someone so horribly ban-challenged. 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for being the absolute worst banner I've ever seen. I mean never, in the entire history of banning, have I ever seen someone so horribly ban-challenged.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm just bored, no good bans come when I'm bored 

lol


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm just bored, no good bans come when I'm bored
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I know, I just needed one overboard-ban before bed 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I know, I just needed one overboard-ban before bed
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because banning before sleep is bad for your health


----------



## GamerJake0 (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because banning before sleep is bad for your health

Click to collapse



Bann... nevermind, you actually banned him for a good reason, nice job!

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned for being... erm... Lolx?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being... erm... Lolx?

Click to collapse



Banned for being an idiot


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an idiot

Click to collapse



Banned for being angry and sad. Take it easy bro


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being angry and sad. Take it easy bro banned

Click to collapse



banned for can't you see he's not taking it easy?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned for can't you see he's not taking it easy?

Click to collapse



Banned because I am taking it easy, I just overreacted


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned from my newly acquired ET4G


m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I've somehow acquired an HTC HD2 running WP7 (I like it BTW) and don't know how to flash anything on it!!

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I've somehow acquired an HTC HD2 running WP7 (I like it BTW) and don't know how to flash anything on it!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

I ban you milad.. Simply banned


----------



## Amer (Sep 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because that's not acceptable reason for banning.

Click to collapse



Banned because u spend too much time on this thread thinking of reasons to ban ppl who banned u xD


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned because u spend too much time on this thread thinking of reasons to ban ppl who banned u xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for saying that


----------



## rickballs (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned cuz the Chicago bears are gonna whoop that asssssssssss

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

rickballs said:


> Banned cuz the Chicago bears are gonna whoop that asssssssssss
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because no one gives a f***


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm seriously starting like WP7 really much. It's faster than any Android build I've tried on my Desire. Looks awesome too.

Click to collapse



Banned for making such a rediculous statement..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 17, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for making such a rediculous statement..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Ban stated.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ban stated.

Click to collapse



Banned4eva.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 17, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned4eva.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Bcanned24.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bcanned24.

Click to collapse



Bcanned4eva24.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 17, 2011)

Scabacanned4eva24eva


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Scabacanned4eva24eva

Click to collapse



sacabesai4evabannedbyscabesthabanmasta24eva


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 17, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> sacabesai4evabannedbyscabesthabanmasta24eva
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



BackAndForthBanned24eva


----------



## hiu115 (Sep 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> BackAndForthBanned24eva

Click to collapse



banned for killing a Modern NAZ1 operative


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 17, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned for killing a Modern NAZ1 operative

Click to collapse



Banned for censoring the word Nazi

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for censoring the word Nazi
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XXXXXX ban.


----------



## MikuSE610 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ban him for using deadly weapon as an avatar.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 17, 2011)

MikuSE610 said:


> Ban him for using deadly weapon as an avatar.

Click to collapse



OMG HOLY **** DEADLY WEAPON BANZXC

Infused with CM7 with my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause you carry the Android curse ! mwahahahaha

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you carry the Android curse ! mwahahahaha
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care about customization
double banned because the internet sucks, I just came in to ban you


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care about customization
> double banned because the internet sucks, I just came in to ban you

Click to collapse



Banned cause wm sucks donkey balls

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned because if you never try you will never know


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I have used WM before.

Click to collapse



Banned because and you hated it?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if you never try you will never know

Click to collapse



Banned cause I have. It licked donkey chode

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because ya it sucked.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sure what you tried was a wm theme for android


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you're a retard. No offense but I don't like it when people insult my intelligence. It was WM, and I have used it on XPERIA X1, HTC Touch Diamond, HTC Diamond2, HTC Touch Pro 2 and HTC HD2.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're the retard for not getting the joke -_-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I know it was a joke.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating the real dealz


----------



## FB92 (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for being Orange.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for not being midnight green 


FB92 said:


> Banned for being Orange.

Click to collapse


----------



## cmckee.cna (Sep 18, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not being midnight green

Click to collapse



Banned for being clear.

Sent from your moms bedroom


----------



## vtkc (Sep 18, 2011)

Ban because you are a noob.

Sent from my LT15i using XDA App


----------



## muerteman (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned because you have less posts than him hahaha.


----------



## ptrics (Sep 18, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned because you have less posts than him hahaha.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ur avatar looks like me when i was a kid


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned for looking different as a kid 


ptrics said:


> Banned cuz ur avatar looks like me when i was a kid

Click to collapse


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 18, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for looking different as a kid

Click to collapse



Indifferent ban .

Infused with CM7 Beta 3 by BehradGH in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Indifferent ban .
> 
> Infused with CM7 Beta 3 by BehradGH in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lame sig ban

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## El Toro (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned because you're provider is Vodafone


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

El Toro said:


> Banned because you're provider is Vodafone

Click to collapse



Banned for not spelling correctly.
*your

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for not spelling correctly.
> *your
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Grammar Nazi ban 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I want a new phone with a big screen!  Desire's screen is tiny!

Click to collapse



Banned because bigger is not always better


----------



## stopa46 (Sep 18, 2011)

banned because probbably You don't have MetroUI in Your web browser


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned since I fell in love with HD2's amazing screen in the 2 days that I had it.

Click to collapse



Banned because bigger screen = bigger pixels = not so clear image


----------



## stopa46 (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because bigger screen = bigger pixels = not so clear image

Click to collapse



banned because You might have right


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because that's not so visible and I don't care about that.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you don't really need a new phone.... its just in your mind 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you don't really need a new phone.... its just in your mind
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because I second that


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I do need a new phone. The Desire's button's are really broken, I hate all the current ROMs for it, the screen is really small, the RAM is too low always closing necessary apps, the nand is too small, The CPU is slow for me, all ROMs are laggy,  I can go forever with it but I just stop now.

Click to collapse



Banned because that ^^^ means that my TP2 is better than your Desire crap


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that ^^^ means that my TP2 is better than your Desire crap

Click to collapse



Banned because ROFLMAO

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being delusional.

Click to collapse



Banned because, all of my buttons are working perfectly, I love most of the roms, wm and android, screen has a good size to me, 3.6" or something, never low on ram, even in android, nand is always free, cpu is what we have in common , roms are not laggy or anything..

see tp2 > desire


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because, all of my buttons are working perfectly, I love most of the roms, wm and android, screen has a good size to me, 3.6" or something, never low on ram, even in android, nand is always free, cpu is what we have in common , roms are not laggy or anything..
> 
> see tp2 > desire

Click to collapse



Banned because ROFLMAO (again) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because ROFLMAO (again)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing like a girl


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for laughing like a girl

Click to collapse



Banned for actually thinking TP2 is better than Desire. Lolz 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for actually thinking TP2 is better than Desire. Lolz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it is, and I'm gonna make it my sig


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned for being right

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for being right
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because banned because not everything is right

@milad resistive screens are better to me that capacitive, and it records VGA videos not CIF, and my phone is not ugly, you hate cuz it's big and you want a bigger screen, which means bigger phone, are you high? WM is the best phone OS so far. you just hate it cuz it you want the fancy iphone looks and dont care about performance or how professional your device is.


----------



## Mustoura (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because banned because not everything is

Click to collapse



Banned because you are still at it.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mustoura said:


> Banned because you are still at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I will never stop


----------



## Mustoura (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I will never stop

Click to collapse



Banned because you have not banned because yourself yet.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mustoura said:


> Banned because you have not banned because yourself yet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because only a stupid noob will do that


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because by big I meant thick. My bad. Bigger screen  phones are also pretty slim so that's not a problem.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------
> 
> Also, double ban for putting my quote in your sig. I don't like it. Remove it.

Click to collapse



Banned because there, nobody knows who said that now


----------



## Mustoura (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because only a stupid noob will do that

Click to collapse



Banned because you think your a veteran.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Mustoura (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because only a stupid noob will do that

Click to collapse



Banned again because you didn't think of it first


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Mustoura (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because only a stupid noob will do that

Click to collapse



And banned again because you think your on mIRC .

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Mustoura (Sep 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for spamming. Only a stupid noob will spam.

Click to collapse



Banned who rattled your cage

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Mustoura (Sep 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you're the one in a cage.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm over it and going to have some bacon & eggs

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mustoura said:


> Banned because I'm over it and going to have some bacon & eggs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your username reminds me of something illegal 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## GeminiRx (Sep 18, 2011)

Banned because of your avatar.

Jaja dat krijg je dan.

I can allready gues what the next guy will be typing.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

GeminiRx said:


> Banned because of your avatar.
> 
> Jaja dat krijg je dan.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because
"GDR" redirects here. For other uses, see GDR (disambiguation).
This article is about the country that existed from 1949 to 1990. For the historical eastern provinces, see Former eastern territories of Germany. For the modern east of Germany, see New states of Germany.
The German Democratic Republic (GDR; German: Deutsche Demokratische Republik [ˈdɔʏtʃə demoˈkʀaːtɪʃə ʀepuˈbliːk] or DDR), informally called East Germany (German: Ost-Deutschland) by West Germany and other countries, was the officially Communist state established in 1949 in the Soviet zone of occupied Germany and in the East Berlin portion of the Allied-occupied capital city. The German Democratic Republic, which consisted geographically of post-WWII northeast Germany rather than all of eastern Germany, had an area of 107,771 km2 (41,610 mi2), bordering Czechoslovakia in the south, West Germany (officially: Federal Republic of Germany) in the south and west, the Baltic Sea to the north, and Poland in the east.
In 1989 a non-violent revolution overthrew the Communists. The Soviets refused to intervene, and the country soon reunited with West Germany and is now part of Germany.
At German reunification on October 3, 1990, new Länder (states) were formed within the area occupied by the former German Democratic Republic. Following historical borders of provinces that existed before 1952, new federal states (in German usually referred to as Die Neuen Bundesländer; Engl. new federal states) were formed and integrated into the Federal Republic of Germany (FRG). Moreover, the German Democratic Republic was disestablished after the Communist government, of the Socialist Unity Party of Germany (SED), lost the general election on March 18, 1990, and thus its parliamentary majority in the Volkskammer (People’s Chamber); subsequently, on August 23, 1990, the Volkskammer re-established the five pre-war states — Brandenburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Saxony, Saxony-Anhalt, and Thuringia (disestablished in 1952) — for the reunification of East Germany to West Germany.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because tl;dr.

Click to collapse



banned because screenh=600&scoville=1&volume=100&playerw=396&pd=0%2E8070000000000057&el=embedded&mos=0&fs=0&h=297&stageFps=10&fexp=907612%2C909603&plid=AAStPYtC4Ejuzvds&vw=640&sd=BD4B39ACBHH1316379748400734&vh=480&nsidf=440&debug%5FvideoId=o2mrvYsePJE&md=1&debug%5FsourceData=BD4B39ACBHH1316379748400734&vq=auto&debug%5FplaybackQuality=medium&ahoffset=30&playerh=297&eurl=https%253A%252F%252Fs%2Dstatic%2Eak%2Efacebook%2Ecom%252Fcommon%252Freferer%5Fframe%2Ephp&decoding=null&debug%5FflashVersion=WIN%2010%2C3%2C183%2C7&debug%5Fdate=Mon%20Sep%2019%2000%3A06%3A28%20GMT%2B0300%202011&rendering=software&w=396&droppedFrames=440&cfps=30%2E48780487804878&screenw=1024&fmt=34&nsiabbl=23795&nsivbbl=33878&hl=en%5FUS&videoFps=30&vid=J%5FswxzE1IPKi8DMhCon2KIw3b1NEbCRKC&autoplay=1


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because screenh=600&scoville=1&volume=100&playerw=396&pd=0%2E8070000000000057&el=embedded&mos=0&fs=0&h=297&stageFps=10&fexp=907612%2C909603&plid=AAStPYtC4Ejuzvds&vw=640&sd=BD4B39ACBHH1316379748400734&vh=480&nsidf=440&debug%5FvideoId=o2mrvYsePJE&md=1&debug%5FsourceData=BD4B39ACBHH1316379748400734&vq=auto&debug%5FplaybackQuality=medium&ahoffset=30&playerh=297&eurl=https%253A%252F%252Fs%2Dstatic%2Eak%2Efacebook%2Ecom%252Fcommon%252Freferer%5Fframe%2Ephp&decoding=null&debug%5FflashVersion=WIN%2010%2C3%2C183%2C7&debug%5Fdate=Mon%20Sep%2019%2000%3A06%3A28%20GMT%2B0300%202011&rendering=software&w=396&droppedFrames=440&cfps=30%2E48780487804878&screenw=1024&fmt=34&nsiabbl=23795&nsivbbl=33878&hl=en%5FUS&videoFps=30&vid=J%5FswxzE1IPKi8DMhCon2KIw3b1NEbCRKC&autoplay=1

Click to collapse



Banned, you spammer.


----------



## Mustoura (Sep 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because your username reminds me of something illegal
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Unbanned because your right


----------



## Mustoura (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't know what you mean, since it's probably Greek.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## blu3zy (Sep 19, 2011)

Mustoura said:


> Banned for not knowing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being offline while I was reading your post - how dare you?


----------



## -i7- (Sep 19, 2011)

Mustoura said:


> Banned for not knowing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word "knowing" and §4.3.2221.123231233444 of The Internetz lawz... Your argument is invalid.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 19, 2011)

-i7- said:


> Banned for using the word "knowing" and §4.3.2221.123231233444 of The Internetz lawz... Your argument is invalid.

Click to collapse



Hey, enough with that gameboy [email protected] Get banned

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned I can't find an effing proper ROM to flash on this piece of crap! There is not even a good proper AOSP ROM! All outdated! Don't say CM7 because I hate it. And don't say MIUI either because I hate that too. And Effing Sense ROMs are all laggy and buggy. this phone.

Click to collapse



Uh. Youre that your beloved sense is too slow, but refuse to run cm 7? 

View attachment 724284

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because CM7 stable version is still 7.0.3. Same as 4 month ago. Seriously? I know there are nightlies but I don't like flashing something tagged "unstable", Double ban even your beloved CM7 lags on my phone, and has bugs. That's why I hate it. Triple ban because I agree Sense is not as fast as AOSP, but these problems are kernel related although we have the kernel source code released, but all the kernels made are terribly laggy and causes random freezes that the only way to fix them is to pull the effing battery. Quadruple ban because I wanted to try a pure AOSP non-CM7 based ROM, but all of them are either too outdated or too minimal.

Click to collapse



Tl;dr.  Banned.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ignore list ban.
> 
> Double ban because I'm concluding that Android suck. Screw Android, I'm buying WP7.

Click to collapse



Banned for such blasphemy! Maybe it's because you use sense 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm waiting for HTC Titan to be released, and I'll buy it then.
> Double ban because I already said even CM7 sucks. Buggy and sh*t. Even kinda laggy.
> 
> WP7 on the other hand, is fast, beautiful, and well-supported. It's far less buggier than Android and much more secure. Only if it had more apps...

Click to collapse



Oh my. Banned for being a tool. Time to exorcise this fool, gentlemen.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm waiting for HTC Titan to be released, and I'll buy it then.
> Double ban because I already said even CM7 sucks. Buggy and sh*t. Even kinda laggy.
> 
> WP7 on the other hand, is fast, beautiful, and well-supported. It's far less buggier than Android and much more secure. Only if it had more apps...

Click to collapse



Banned for generalization. Maybe CM7 is buggy on your POS Desire, but it is nowhere near that on my phone, or many others who have CM7 on their phone, and I also have never had lag for the past couple months. Expect for when I use Skype and get bogged down with spam.

And how exactly is Android unsecure? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because haven't you heard of all those malware for Android?
> 
> Double ban because stock Android is ugly. That's why I use Sense.
> 
> WP7 FTW.

Click to collapse



Banned, please, enlighten me. 

You what's really ugly? Using squares as you're only method of interface. You want WP7? Download launcher 7 for Android lol 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, that's my opinion. I had an HD2 for 2 days running WP7 while trying to fix the battery drain on it, and I loved the interface, the speed, it was, amazing! I never had such speed on my phone, even back then when I used CM7, or MIUI.

Click to collapse



Banned, did you ever possibly think that maybe it wasn't Android and it was your phone? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my phone has the same hardware as HD2, and WP7 was wayyyyy more faster than any Android build I've used. And way less buggy, although, HD2 is not even an "official" WP7 device.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not invested in this debate enough to further it 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my phone has the same hardware as HD2, and WP7 was wayyyyy more faster than any Android build I've used. And way less buggy, although, HD2 is not even an "official" WP7 device.

Click to collapse



Banned for bad taste (less common, as it's more precisely known), and Android _is_ faster than WP7, especially on the HD2 (as well as just being very clearly an obviously better OS).


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for bad taste (less common, as it's more precisely known), and Android _is_ faster than WP7, especially on the HD2 (as well as just being very clearly an obviously better OS).

Click to collapse



Banned for taking my debate over for me -hands you baton- 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for not playing correctly and also thinking you're right when it's sooooo clear to everyone else that you're not


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned for exactly the same reason as above - not playing correctly


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for exactly the same reason as above - not playing correctly

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want to be in this thread anymoar


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because nobody asked you to stay.

Click to collapse



Banned because your lame arguments made this thread g4y


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because your presence makes everything g4y so don't tell me.

Click to collapse



says the guy who has a crush on michael jackson
ban


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> says the guy who has a crush on michael jackson
> ban

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not a crush.  It's true love.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I reported you.

Click to collapse



Banned because okay so what?


----------



## hooligan007 (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned coz u got no life...u are here

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because nothing, I just wanted to let you know.

Click to collapse



Banned because can't we just all get along?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned because can't we just all get along?

Click to collapse



Banned because looks like a no


----------



## Mustoura (Sep 19, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned because can't we just all get along?

Click to collapse



Banned for even thinking we could get along (pass it to the left hand side)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 19, 2011)

Mustoura said:


> Banned for even thinking we could get along (pass it to the left hand side)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for even thinking . XD
A separate ban to Mr. MJ Lover Boy because he likes WP7 .
My classmate has a Desire and I don't see any lags .
I use a Galaxy Ace and we're both quite contempt with our phones 

Infused with CM7 Beta 3 by BehradGH in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for even thinking . XD
> 
> Infused with CM7 Beta 3 by BehradGH in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for heating a dog


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for heating a dog

Click to collapse



Banned for providing the flame

Infused with CM7 Beta 3 by BehradGH in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for providing the flame
> 
> Infused with CM7 Beta 3 by BehradGH in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause i hate when i get emails from netflix changing stuff.


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because like I said, haters gonna hate (in my sig). Double ban because you just went up my ignore list.

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone loves you


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 19, 2011)

Not possible ban 


johncmolyneux said:


> Banned because everyone loves you

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Not possible ban

Click to collapse



Plus one ban


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it's actually the opposite of what johnc... said.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's all in your head


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it's actually the opposite of what johnc... said.

Click to collapse



Banned because...







*SHAMONE!*


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

All you OT are banned for causing problems and being immature.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 19, 2011)

I support the above ban.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Happy new avatar ban Mr. Clown, it's even creepier than the previous one. *bows*

Click to collapse



Lol, yes I know. 

I'm turning that way, because everyday I see more people not following rules and making me become more mean and less tolerant.

Cheers, BTW I ban you for commenting about my avatar


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Lol, yes I know.
> 
> I'm turning that way, because everyday I see more people not following rules and making me become more mean and less tolerant.
> 
> Cheers, BTW I ban you for commenting about my avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for not bending like grass in the wind.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for not bending like grass in the wind.

Click to collapse



<not banned yet, banned


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I totally agree.
> 
> Hang on now Mr. Clown, I'm making something for you. Hope you gonna like it.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the guy above you...  Again!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for not banning the guy above you...  Again!

Click to collapse



Banned because I think I made it to the ignore list


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned because you literally just asked for it!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned because you literally just asked for it!

Click to collapse



Banned because who gives a f___


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because who gives a f___

Click to collapse



banned cause ur sig is a lie


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Plus one ban.

Click to collapse



Plus two ban

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Plus two ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because my sig is real, your plus ones are lies


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my sig is real, your plus ones are lies

Click to collapse



Banned because 3>1 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Psssh ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because why should i listen to someone dumb enough not to follow one simple rule the person ABOVE you


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, I am getting ready to close this thread. Get off each other already!


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned because TRM is right. Why are you two always arguing in this thread? Ok, maybe it was also my fault, but still.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because TRM is right. Why are you two always arguing in this thread? Ok, maybe it was also my fault, but still.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not your fault, idk why but it's how things go, anyway, I am ready to leave this thread now, happy banning people


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

Enough is enough guys. Unless you want your OT posting privileges taken away you will STOP and act like adults! I am not here to babysit...that is your mothers job. *ACT YOUR F'N AGE!*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

Right I've only read a little bit of this, But c'mon guys, Cool it, This should be more like the compliments thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Right I've only read a little bit of this, But c'mon guys, Cool it, This should be more like the compliments thread

Click to collapse



banned cause this is the ban thread not a compliment thread or insult thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause this is the ban thread not a compliment thread or insult thread

Click to collapse



Banned because the insult thread is now non-existent, I think


----------



## erraz (Sep 19, 2011)

Banned because David is my cousins name and he does not rule


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because the insult thread is now non-existent, I think

Click to collapse



banned cause TRM=Mod and insults or "Flaming" is against rules


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause TRM=Mod and insults or "Flaming" is against rules

Click to collapse



Ahhh  BAnned for informing...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh  BAnned for informing...

Click to collapse



banned for capitlizing your "a" in banned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for capitlizing your "a" in banned

Click to collapse



Banned for not capitalizing your B for banned and for incorrectly spelling capitalizing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because:
> Not sure to watch a movie, or not.

Click to collapse



banned cause what else u going to do? 



MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not capitalizing your B for banned and for incorrectly spelling capitalizing

Click to collapse



BaNnEd CaUsE ThIs iS a HuGe WaStE oF TiMe


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause what else u going to do?
> 
> 
> 
> BaNnEd CaUsE ThIs iS a HuGe WaStE oF TiMe

Click to collapse





Anyway Banned because I'm of for a lil, I'll talk to you guys later 

@Milad why not?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyway Banned because I'm of for a lil, I'll talk to you guys later
> 
> @Milad why not?

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving

Double Banned For Me Forcing To Good Bye Cause Im nice 

BYE


----------



## ptrics (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm hungry, it's 12:55 am right now, and frankly not sleepy, and I have a huge amount of unwatched movies. Not sure which to watch.

Click to collapse



banned cuz u have Netflix, double bann if u dont

Sent from my phone


----------



## -i7- (Sep 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't, I has pirates arrrrgh!

Click to collapse



Banned for having pirates 

Sent from my Optimus 2X using XDA App


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 19, 2011)

banned cuz u got warez

unlocked bootloader att. atrix.alien v4. faux v1.9 oc &at&t


----------



## -i7- (Sep 20, 2011)

ltdanno360 said:


> banned cuz u got warez
> 
> unlocked bootloader att. atrix.alien v4. faux v1.9 oc &at&t

Click to collapse



Banned for having unlocked bootloader


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Sep 20, 2011)

-i7- said:


> Banned for having unlocked bootloader

Click to collapse



Banned for not flaunting your phone and rom in your sig

Sent from my Shift Deck using the XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for not flaunting your phone and rom in your sig
> 
> Sent from my Shift Deck using the XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that peeps in OT care about your phone.


----------



## Archer (Sep 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because the OT is dead.

Click to collapse



Banned because it clearly isn't


----------



## -i7- (Sep 20, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for not flaunting your phone and rom in your sig
> 
> Sent from my Shift Deck using the XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having stock rom


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned because on my ET4G, stock is where it's at 


-i7- said:


> Banned for having stock rom

Click to collapse


----------



## -i7- (Sep 20, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned because it clearly isn't

Click to collapse



Banned cuz...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2011)

Bumpity bump ban

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned from on top of the sea 


dexter93 said:


> Bumpity bump ban
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned from on top of the sea

Click to collapse



Banned with a torpedo

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned with a depth charge 


dexter93 said:


> Banned with a torpedo
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned with a depth charge

Click to collapse



Why should I care? I'm a free diver 
Banned for ignorance

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2011)

banned for not having a real avatar


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> banned for not having a real avatar

Click to collapse



banned for showing the big version of your avatar


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I like your avatar.

Click to collapse



banned cause u are just now telling me you like it when ive had it on for over a week 

I like it too its one of  my kitties


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I've already told you before, in the mafia thread.
> Double ban because how many kittehs you have?

Click to collapse



Banned cause i have 2 

the one in the pic is the nicer and prettier one


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned bcos I have one. He's white and I had posted the pic in the previous mafia thread. I challenge you to go and find it.

Click to collapse



banned cause that sounds like a lot of work so ill pass


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because that was an order!

Click to collapse



banned cause i don't take orders as i don't work in a food place


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i don't take orders as i don't work in a food place

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't take orders, but you can takes requests.  I am your father (don) so I do have dominance....BUT...I would demand you to do anything, just ask with force 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because you don't take orders, but you can takes requests.  I am your father (don) so I do have dominance....BUT...I would demand you to do anything, just ask with force
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



banned cause u hidden don, hiding behind a new username


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u hidden don, hiding behind a new username

Click to collapse



Banned, it's called a proxy. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned, it's called a proxy.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



banned cause its called a new account


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned for name calling 


davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its called a new account

Click to collapse


----------



## Amer (Sep 22, 2011)

Banned for disrespecting the desire screen

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for disrespecting the desire screen
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I want a tablet.

Click to collapse



Um...
Morning ban? 
Double ban cause I need a new pc and a dSLR 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my phones buttons somehow fixed themselves. Not completely fixed, but much better. Double ban because yes, you need a new PC.

Click to collapse



Banned because you will donate ? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because only if you promise to keel you know who (note: not Voldemort).

Click to collapse



Banned because you mean the crap? If so, yes I will.... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because no. It's somebody I talked about in the Skype chat that night.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to buy me plane tickets too... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because gotta go.

Click to collapse



Bye ban 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm back ban.

Click to collapse



Guitar hero ban 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

Shooting range ban

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Shooting range ban
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Good reason to shoot. I ban you because I personally think WoW sucks. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm really into it either. Haven't bought an actual account yet. Just using trial. It's just that my iLoving friends where all playing and kinda forced me to play it.

Click to collapse



Banned, gonna buy an iPhone too? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because not even if I die.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't buy anything when you're dead


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned because you can't buy anything when you're dead

Click to collapse



Banned for apple zombies

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I definitely not gonna buy a WoW account. I'm gonna save up the money for my honeycomb tablet.

Click to collapse



Banned coz honey don't go with combs and medicine.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## dhruv.always (Sep 22, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz honey don't go with combs and medicine.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



ROFL

Banned for making me laugh...!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

dhruv.always said:


> ROFL
> 
> Banned for making me laugh...!!!

Click to collapse



...banned. Chill bro, it's not that funny. Actually...it's not funny at all but that's besides the point 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Exactly. Banned.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



banned banned for making exactly and banned each a individual sentence. (Using periods for 1 word sentences  SMH)


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned banned for making exactly and banned each a individual sentence. (Using periods for 1 word sentences  SMH)

Click to collapse



Banned for lying. Where. Do. You. See. Anyone. Using. Periods. For. One. Word. Sentences 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for lying. Where. Do. You. See. Anyone. Using. Periods. For. One. Word. Sentences
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for taking all that effort to put periods after each word


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for taking all that effort to put periods after each word

Click to collapse



Banned coz its not difficult. Double banned coz i want to.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm installing Mango on an HD2.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you should try pineapple too... or maybe coconut 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## jasecloud4 (Sep 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because Mango takes ages let alone a pineapple!

Click to collapse



Banned because of the inappropriate things your using those fruits for.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 23, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because of the inappropriate things your using those fruits for.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because I was going to say that.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Sep 23, 2011)

Banned because you were to slow to say it. 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Sybregunne (Sep 23, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because you were to slow to say it.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned coz I wasn't slow. I just didn't want to sound noobish.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you guys really have problems. Double ban because mango worked perfectly.

Click to collapse



Ban cause Android poops on wp7 and ios

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ban cause Android poops on wp7 and ios
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



banned cause i agree

WP7 is more of a turd then IOS and Android FTW


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i agree
> 
> WP7 is more of a turd then IOS and Android FTW

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing to something that is common sense.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## Mrdiaz09 (Sep 24, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for agreeing to something that is common sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he has common sense. 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Mrdiaz09 said:


> Banned for thinking he has common sense.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he didn't know it was common sense, therefor he doesn't have it.

Double banned for using your device model number in your sig.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned because stupid shipping snail-mail did not delivered my Sensational Sensation, oh yes and because I can



Scabes24 said:


> Banned because he didn't know it was common sense, therefor he doesn't have it.
> 
> Double banned for using your device model number in your sig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 24, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because stupid shipping snail-mail did not delivered my Sensational Sensation, oh yes and because I can

Click to collapse



Banned because it will never come..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2011)

*.*

Banned because if it´s true you will be banned for real









Scabes24 said:


> Banned because it will never come..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for littering the Internet with yet another under-sensational over-used kitty pic.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for banning kitty litter 


TravisBean said:


> Banned for littering the Internet with yet another under-sensational over-used kitty pic.

Click to collapse


----------



## Joel Chan (Sep 24, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for banning kitty litter

Click to collapse



Banned for being above me!

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

Joel Chan said:


> Banned for being above me!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of creativity

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Cat_On_Droid (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for having unoriginal avatar! 

Sent from my R800i using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

Cat_On_Droid said:


> Banned for having unoriginal avatar!
> 
> Sent from my R800i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause if you saw my original avatar, you would die from fear
Double ban for a common sig
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause if you saw my original avatar, you would die from fear
> Double ban for a common sig
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because a backwords sig is just as common.

.nab gis sdrowkcaB


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## moshe22 (Sep 25, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> Let me call ez

Click to collapse



I ban you for calling ez


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 25, 2011)

moshe22 said:


> I ban you for calling ez

Click to collapse



Banned for replying to a post from the first page..


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## k0sh (Sep 25, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for replying to a post from the first page..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



banned cuz im back


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

k0sh said:


> banned cuz im back

Click to collapse



Banned for useless ban

noitasneS CTH ym morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I love the insertcoin ROM on my Desire. Much faster than before much moar free RAM. Double ban because you also have a reversed sig like dexter.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm using InsertCoin too. Double banned because I didn't notice

noitasneS CTH ym morf tneS


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because yay for insertcoin! Only if I could restore the keyboard animation...

Click to collapse



Banned for not using CoreDroid.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my phone don't have that ROM. Double ban because afaik coredroid is themed and I prefer stock.

Click to collapse



Banned cause is the new insertcoin good? I'm stuck with v51 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because yeah, the nightly version is discontinued, but the stable is pretty fast and has much moar free RAM than Leedroid. ~40-50 MB moar. Leedroid is also discontinued, he had to sell his phone due to financial problems...

Click to collapse



LOL at this XD lee sold his phone XD is it stable enough? IC...
Banned
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my phone don't have that ROM. Double ban because afaik coredroid is themed and I prefer stock.

Click to collapse



Banned because of course it's themed. Visuals are just as important as performance imho.. and we have both 

Style-ban.

Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I prefer green to blue. Double ban because I don't use themes unless I've made them myself.

Click to collapse



banned for being a traitor... we should kill you


----------



## jasecloud4 (Sep 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being a traitor... we should kill you

Click to collapse



Banned because your grammar is worse than an eight year olds English literature paper. Double banned because of your generic Android avatar. Triple banned because I hate the tv show Dexter and you have it in your handle. Quadruple banned because your online while I'm writing this. Quintuple banned for stating another user could be killed. 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because your grammar is worse than an eight year olds English literature paper. Double banned because of your generic Android avatar. Triple banned because I hate the tv show Dexter and you have it in your handle. Quadruple banned because your online while I'm writing this.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a Grammar Nazi
Double banned because fail grammar here is no fail, its just the interwebz
Triple banned cause I was dexter long ago before that show had a script
Quadruple banned because i hate that show too
Quintuple  because you don't want to mess with me in a ban contest



 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are a Grammar Nazi
> Double banned because fail grammar here is no fail, its just the interwebz
> Triple banned cause I was dexter long ago before that show had a script
> Quadruple banned because i hate that show too
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having so much comments .
Double banned for being such an @ss .
Triple banned because I came back to the off-topic thread happily , but I saw your rant , which destroyed my feelings 
Quadruple banned because I've not banned in a long time and I feel like banning .

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for having so much comments .
> Double banned for being such an @ss .
> Triple banned because I came back to the off-topic thread happily , but I saw your rant , which destroyed my feelings
> Quadruple banned because I've not banned in a long time and I feel like banning .
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because they are called "posts" not "comments"
Double banned because what rant?
Triple banned cause everyone needs to ban once in a while 
Quadruple banned just to say "welcome back, enjoy your stay in ot" 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MySaviour (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned because you are using NOT-stock kernels ^^


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because stock kernels suck.

Click to collapse



Bananananananananananed 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## stanj028 (Sep 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Bananananananananananed
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse




Banned for having the phone I am getting yet choosing a rubbish network for it to go with ^.^


----------



## Koizuma (Sep 25, 2011)

Banned for not having said phone.

Swyped from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 25, 2011)

Koizuma said:


> Banned for not having said phone.
> 
> Swyped from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Boring sig ban.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned for actually reading a signature.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## cleggs (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned for not reading a signature.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 26, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for actually reading a signature.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming a 7 word sig is considered "reading", I mean your post was only 5 words so I wasn't exactly tired from all the reading..   


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned for counting words just so you have a reason to ban.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 26, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for counting words just so you have a reason to ban.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Haha a reason to ban? Watch this.. banned for no reason. Honestly how do you guys survive around here? The terms READ and SEARCH are basically painted on the walls.

Double banned for no reason
Tripple banned for no reason


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 26, 2011)

Triple banned cause you can't spell.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 26, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Triple banned cause you can't spell.

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping single and double bans. Double banned because I've been drinking, so speling no longerr maters


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 26, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for skipping single and double bans. Double banned because I've been drinking, so speling no longerr maters
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to spell and drink!  It's called maintaing you fool.

Sent from my rum & pineapple/orange juice.


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 26, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for not being able to spell and drink!  It's called maintaing you fool.
> 
> Sent from my rum & pineapple/orange juice.

Click to collapse



Lol you're either really young or extremely old.. you mistake sloppy/blackout drinking with sunday football drinking. I'm just buzzed enough to not care about spelling.

Banned for commenting on my spelling while managing to misspell maintaining. 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 26, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Lol you're either really young or extremely old.. you mistake sloppy/blackout drinking with sunday football drinking. I'm just buzzed enough to not care about spelling.
> 
> Banned for commenting on my spelling while managing to misspell maintaining.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL my friend!  I'm not really young, and I will whop yer whippersnapperass you cur!  Watching football here myself.  

Banned for not getting the irony!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned for having a Bubble-Gum sounding username.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 26, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Banned for having a Bubble-Gum sounding username.

Click to collapse




Banned for being a bean.
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for being a bean.

Click to collapse


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 26, 2011)

TravisBean said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for burning that image on my eyes.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 26, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Banned for burning that image on my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



My eyes......it BURNSSSSSSSSSS
Banned .

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> My eyes......it BURNSSSSSSSSSS
> Banned .
> 
> Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause Dexter is out a week early


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned for bleaching skin and not accepting who you are.


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned for having too much plastic surgery, but reinstated for being a brilliant musician


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because first of it's my avatar and he's passed away and second that MJ had vitiligo.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a little protective...he knew who he was. Secondly, Michael Jackson did bleach his skin initially.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for being a little protective...he knew who he was. Secondly, Michael Jackson did bleach his skin initially.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Agree ban . Sorry , running out of bans .
Banned because you made me run out of bans 

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I agree. Double ban because I'd do something too if I had vitiligo. Triple ban because I totally agree that he had too much plastic surgery he shouldn't have had. Quadruple ban because he had great music and I like him for his music.

Click to collapse



Hmmm....non-related question:
How's your Desire ? Banned btw .

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## 8f86TcLjmt (Sep 28, 2011)

gn8 xda => BANNED


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned because I have no idea what "gn8 xda" even means.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 28, 2011)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because I have no idea what "gn8 xda" even means.

Click to collapse



Banned because I hold the key to all powerz .
Just sayin'

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because I hold the key to all powerz .
> Just sayin'
> 
> Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned, you are the keybearer. Gtfo Roxas! Wanna be.  You ain't Sora.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## ClementNg23 (Sep 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I figured out how to connect to encrypted l2tp vpn connection on my phone while normal l2tp connection is blocked. Yay for free internet!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



banned for making me jealous of your free connection...


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 28, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for making me jealous of your free connection...

Click to collapse



Banned for jealousy......
Okay , actually I'm just as jealous 

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned, you are the keybearer. Gtfo Roxas! Wanna be.  You ain't Sora.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I'm not Roxas . Look closely , I'm Ventus !
Btw banned for not saying "Banned" .

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> I'm not Roxas . Look closely , I'm Ventus !
> Btw banned for not saying "Banned" .
> 
> Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading. Did you get so excited about kingdom hearts that you didn't notice I did say banned? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for not reading. Did you get so excited about kingdom hearts that you didn't notice I did say banned?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Banned because I am so obsessed with KH that I started to play KH2FM and KHFM all over again + I'm waiting for KH3D and Sonic Generations 

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## dhruv.always (Sep 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause is the new insertcoin good? I'm stuck with v51
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned becoz i dont hav a desire. double ban coz i want to.


----------



## wolverine2k (Sep 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not banning the person above. Double ban because if you here from me don't buy a Desire it's pretty old.

Click to collapse



Banned for cursing Desire!

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 29, 2011)

wolverine2k said:


> Banned for cursing Desire!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming the Desire is the same as your DHD. It might have been a great device a while back but so was my HD2.. which has been collecting dust in a box for quite a while now.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You're right ban. Double ban because again you're right. DHD is much better than Desire, has better GPU and CPU.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's true .
My friend is gonna get either the S II or an Atrix to replace his old Desire .
Double banned because the both phones have the notorious restart problem .

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 29, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because it's true .
> My friend is gonna get either the S II or an Atrix to replace his old Desire .
> Double banned because the both phones have the notorious restart problem .
> 
> Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm already bored of my Inspire/DHD and have been thinking about picking up the HTC Holiday.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 29, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I'm already bored of my Inspire/DHD and have been thinking about picking up the HTC Holiday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because wow , the Holiday already ?
I'm still dreaming of the Galaxy Note 

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Sep 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm so sick of people.

Click to collapse



Banned , are you sick of me ? >:O

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## Andassaran (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for living in your galaxy ace...

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Oct 4, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for living in your galaxy ace...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting me live inside it D:<

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for not letting me live inside it D:<
> 
> Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause u live in a hot dog bun 

hot dogs aren't allowed to live in galaxy aces


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I think I'm in love with honeycomb.

Click to collapse



Banned for tablet

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## tahahawa (Oct 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for tablet
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because tablets are awesome. FTFY.


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

chops13 said:


> Banned because you have a WIND logo in your profile, and they sold me xt720 thinking I would get Froyo.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting your phone from a provider whose name == farts.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Oct 5, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Banned for getting your phone from a provider whose name == farts.

Click to collapse



Banned because it didn't have the chance to break itself yet (break wind)

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Oct 5, 2011)

quinielascom said:


> banned because i need 10 post for put one post in developers area.

Click to collapse



Banned for not making use of the 10 posts to help out in the other sections in your sub-forum .

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for not making use of the 10 posts to help out in the other sections in your sub-forum .
> 
> Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App

Click to collapse



Phil Lewis ban (random name XD)

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Scabes24 (Oct 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Phil Lewis ban (random name XD)
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I-hate-your-sig-ban.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> I-hate-your-sig-ban.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



I hateful bans get banned. 



-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I hateful bans get banned.
> 
> 
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Thanks ban 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## webstar1 (Oct 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks ban
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Lets not forget the purpose of this thread.
Banned for going off topic in off topic

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## kooh pal (Oct 5, 2011)

webstar1 said:


> Lets not forget the purpose of this thread.
> Banned for going off topic in off topic
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban you because they said ban the person above U.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

kooh pal said:


> I ban you because they said ban the person above U.

Click to collapse



ban u for the idiots at Chase Bank for making me go on a F*cking merry go around circles to consolidate a credit card.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban u for the idiots at Chase Bank for making me go on a F*cking merry go around circles to consolidate a credit card.

Click to collapse



guess who's banned, banned again, dave is banned, tell a friend


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> guess who's banned, banned again, dave is banned, tell a friend

Click to collapse



banananananananananananed


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 7, 2011)

erickguedes said:


> banned because i like dexter and it's in your picture, not mine.

Click to collapse



I honor you with this ban 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I honor you with this ban
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



With the power and authority vested in me by this thread's creator... you are hereby banned!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> With the power and authority vested in me by this thread's creator... you are hereby banned!

Click to collapse



You may kiss my ban


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You may kiss my ban

Click to collapse



*kisses ban* and I graciously ban you too.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> *kisses ban* and I graciously ban you too.

Click to collapse



Banned for marrying my ban without my permission 

*loads shotgun*


----------



## CallMeVentus (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for marrying my ban without my permission
> 
> *loads shotgun*

Click to collapse



Shotgun ban .

Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App


----------



## Mustoura (Oct 7, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Shotgun ban .
> 
> Forever living in my Galaxy Ace using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not pulling the trigger .



Apples seem to be out of season .
Planning a funeral ? 
There's an app for that .
To soon ?


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

Mustoura said:


> Banned for not pulling the trigger .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being trigger-happy!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> banned for being trigger-happy!

Click to collapse



Banned for being trigger figure


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being trigger figure

Click to collapse



banned for rhyming


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because the **** **** **** Islamic republic has closed PPTP and L2TP VPN port and slowed down SSTP and L2TP/IPSec ports so much they are almost unusable! God I hate this place! US attack Iran NOW!

Click to collapse



Banned because talking politics is against xda rules


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because everywhere else is blocked.

Click to collapse



Banned . Just banned

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

never too old for the banobear


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> never too old for the banobear

Click to collapse



Or this 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Or this
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



banned because of reversing the word "Sent from under the sea". Or is it just a perverted mouth breathing?


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 9, 2011)

Already been done ban 


hiu115 said:


> banned because of reversing the word "Sent from under the sea". Or is it just a perverted mouth breathing?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Already been done ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you have more thanks than me


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have more thanks than me

Click to collapse



Banned for being offline now 
It's only 2.50 am 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Scabes24 (Oct 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being offline now
> It's only 2.50 am
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



..Banned?


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 10, 2011)

Insecure ban 


Scabes24 said:


> ..Banned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse


----------



## Scabes24 (Oct 10, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Insecure ban

Click to collapse



Good one ban.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Good one ban.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for blocking open vpn in my school


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for blocking open vpn in my school

Click to collapse



Ohai ban

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ohai ban
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



hey ban, whats up?


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ban all future bans! 

Sent from my Delorean using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Ban all future bans!
> 
> Sent from my Delorean using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the future


----------



## poli7247 (Oct 10, 2011)

You are banned.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 10, 2011)

Baseless ban 


polimeno said:


> You are banned.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Baseless ban

Click to collapse



Bassless ban


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I must sleep but I'm not sleepy.

Click to collapse



I ban you and Husam for still being in this thread. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I ban you and Husam for still being in this thread.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



banned because you are above me (no homo)


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you are above me (no homo)

Click to collapse



Banned for noob ban. Just because you're a noob, there is no excuse for your perpetual stupidity. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't know what is perpetual.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using urban dictionary


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not using urban dictionary

Click to collapse



Banned because perpetual is a real word Husam, not urban....

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because perpetual is a real word Husam, not urban....
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



banned for caring about the realness of the word "perpetual"


----------



## shadow65781 (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for banning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

shadow65781 said:


> Banned for banning.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for copying. Y u no be original?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for copying. Y u no be original?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Banned for being the chinese copy of the nyan cat


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being the chinese copy of the nyan cat

Click to collapse



Banned because LOLWUTOMGROFLBBQ
Double banned because I'm going to bed. Good night

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because LOLWUTOMGROFLBBQ
> Double banned because I'm going to bed. Good night
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



good night ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night ban

Click to collapse



banned for not posting in the mafia thread


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not posting in the mafia thread

Click to collapse



banned because im too sleepy to keep track with that thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because im too sleepy to keep track with that thread

Click to collapse



banned cause its not on track......


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its not on track......

Click to collapse



banned because, see that's what i meant lol


----------



## ltdanno360 (Oct 12, 2011)

banned because Your daily driver is "IOS" lmao

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Andassaran (Oct 12, 2011)

chrisus246g said:


> banned for using AT&T  *g*

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the person above you

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## atomixxx (Oct 12, 2011)

Banned just for fun


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

atomixxx said:


> Banned just for fun

Click to collapse



Banned for smiling


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

chrisus246g said:


> banned for being mad

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I ever get mad


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 12, 2011)

Assumption ban 


husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that I ever get mad

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Assumption ban

Click to collapse



Assumption song, banned for not knowing what it is.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 12, 2011)

Gibberish ban 


I_am_Error said:


> Assumption song, banned for not knowing what it is.

Click to collapse


----------



## k0sh (Oct 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for rhyming

Click to collapse





> Banned for being trigger figure ￼

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahaahhahahaahhahahahahah
Banned you both 
It has been awhile lol


Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 12, 2011)

Nostalgia ban 


k0sh said:


> Hahahahahahahaahhahahaahhahahahahah
> Banned you both
> It has been awhile lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## k0sh (Oct 12, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Nostalgia ban

Click to collapse



Hmmm , new to the ban thread 
Okok 
Hi  you banned
Double ban because i want too
3 bans just because it has been along time ago i didnt ban anyone in this thread lol

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 12, 2011)

Incorrect ban, been banning in this thread for almost a year 


k0sh said:


> Hmmm , new to the ban thread
> Okok
> Hi  you banned
> Double ban because i want too
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Incorrect ban, been banning in this thread for almost a year

Click to collapse



Banned for counting


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I need gas money...!

Click to collapse



banned because eat beans, you'll get free gas


----------



## tahahawa (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ewwww ban. Also not that kind of gas.

Click to collapse



./ban.sh 

Done! Successfully banned!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> ./ban.sh
> 
> Done! Successfully banned!

Click to collapse



C:\> cd windows
C:\Windows\> cd system32
C:\Windows\System32\> ban.exe -above
The user above you has been banned successfully
C:\Windows\System32\> exit


^this is how i roll


----------



## tahahawa (Oct 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> C:\> cd windows
> C:\Windows\> cd system32
> C:\Windows\System32\> ban.exe -above
> The user above you has been banned successfully
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I like linux better. AKA Windoze ban.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

tahahawa said:


> Banned because I like linux better. AKA Windoze ban.

Click to collapse



banned because you can't live without windows


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you can't live without windows

Click to collapse



su ban user? Or do I fail?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## chrisus246g (Oct 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> su ban user? Or do I fail?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



banned for failing


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

chrisus246g said:


> banned for failing

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you're winning


----------



## Amer (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that you're winning

Click to collapse



Banned for spending too much time on this thread banning ppl

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## chrisus246g (Oct 13, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for spending too much time on this thread banning ppl
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for banning the person who banned me for the wrong reason


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

chrisus246g said:


> banned for banning the person who banned me for the wrong reason

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking there is right and wrong reasons to ban


----------



## ltdanno360 (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking there is right and wrong reasons to ban

Click to collapse



baned for abuseing the baning policy in section 2 sub section 105 post 24 ! ; )

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

ltdanno360 said:


> baned for abuseing the baning policy in section 2 sub section 105 post 24 ! ; )
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called anarchy, F*** the system, F*** the rules!!!1


----------



## chrisus246g (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's called anarchy, F*** the system, F*** the rules!!!1

Click to collapse



Banned for being mad... again


----------



## Ugene (Oct 13, 2011)

chrisus246g said:


> Banned for being mad... again

Click to collapse



Banned...for banning too much people !


----------



## EclipseX (Oct 13, 2011)

just ban eoliveira7111 for scamm people
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298347


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 13, 2011)

EclipseX said:


> just ban eoliveira7111 for scamm people
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298347

Click to collapse



Banned for banning!

Sent from my Dell Venue using xda premium


----------



## muzzy526 (Oct 13, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned for banning!
> 
> Sent from my Dell Venue using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having your avatar asking noobs to shut up lol


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

muzzy526 said:


> Banned for having your avatar asking noobs to shut up lol

Click to collapse



Banned for being such a noob that you don'e even have an avatar


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being such a noob that you don'e even have an avatar

Click to collapse



banned for so over 12000 posts of spam


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for so over 12000 posts of spam

Click to collapse



Banned for underestimating me  
i have about 12,850 posts of spam


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for underestimating me
> i have about 12,850 posts of spam

Click to collapse



banned cause i did say over 12000 spam post so technically i wasn't wrong or underestimating you and giving more room to grow


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i did say over 12000 spam post so technically i wasn't wrong or underestimating you and giving more room to grow

Click to collapse



banned because whatever as long as it's, OVER 9000!!!!!onehundredeleven11!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because whatever as long as it's, OVER 9000!!!!!onehundredeleven11!

Click to collapse



banned cause why does that matter?


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 13, 2011)

Banned for being confused 


davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause why does that matter?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause why does that matter?

Click to collapse



because it's OVER 9000!!! 

banned


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 13, 2011)

Out of order ban 


husam666 said:


> because it's OVER 9000!!!
> 
> banned

Click to collapse


----------



## Amer (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because it's OVER 9000!!!
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned for counting

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because it's OVER 9000!!!
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



banned for bringing memories of that thread.....


----------



## Amer (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for bringing memories of that thread.....

Click to collapse



Agree ban

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

zublux said:


> Agree ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for knowing what thread im talking about


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for knowing what thread im talking about

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't...

i remember the good point thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i don't...
> 
> i remember the good point thread

Click to collapse



banned cause
I don't know what the good point thread was 

double banned for not knowing the over 9000 thread


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause
> I don't know what the good point thread was
> 
> double banned for not knowing the over 9000 thread

Click to collapse



banned for not bumping it, double banned for not knowing the most hilarious/full of good points thread in the OT


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not bumping it, double banned for not knowing the most hilarious/full of good points thread in the OT

Click to collapse



banned cause its deleted


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its deleted

Click to collapse



Banned because meh


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because meh

Click to collapse



banned for mehing.......


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for mehing.......

Click to collapse



Banned for hating everything i do


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating everything i do

Click to collapse



banned for thinking i hate everything u do


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for thinking i hate everything u do

Click to collapse



Banned for hating that I said that you hate everything that I do


----------



## Amer (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its deleted

Click to collapse



Take it easy guys ban !

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

zublux said:


> Take it easy guys ban !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause thats what she said.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

zublux said:


> Take it easy guys ban !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's harder than you think


----------



## Amer (Oct 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's harder than you think

Click to collapse



Banned for not making enough effort 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## wai10691 (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for you think it's easy to put effort on something hard.

Sent from my Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisus246g (Oct 14, 2011)

wai10691 said:


> Banned for you think it's easy to put effort on something hard.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for thinking it's hard


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 14, 2011)

That's what she said ban 


chrisus246g said:


> banned for thinking it's hard

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 14, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> That's what she said ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't stop your flash addiction


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned because the Epic Touch 4G has me going cold turkey 


husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't stop your flash addiction

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 14, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because the Epic Touch 4G has me going cold turkey

Click to collapse



Banned because Turkey is not cold


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for sticking up for turkey 


husam666 said:


> Banned because Turkey is not cold

Click to collapse


----------



## Nickchapstick (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for not having turkeys back.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for believing what turkey tells you about Husam 


Nickchapstick said:


> Banned for not having turkeys back.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Turkey is not cold

Click to collapse



banned cause yes turkey is cold and yes it can be hot too


----------



## Amer (Oct 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause yes turkey is cold and yes it can be hot too

Click to collapse



Banned becoz I like it more when the turkey is hot 
Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 14, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned becoz I like it more when the turkey is hot
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about turkeys, get a life


----------



## TheTlang (Oct 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about turkeys, get a life

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming talking about turkey is just turkey-talk.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 14, 2011)

TheTlang said:


> Banned for assuming talking about turkey is just turkey-talk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't say that


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 15, 2011)

Getting defensive ban 


husam666 said:


> Banned because I didn't say that

Click to collapse


----------



## TheTlang (Oct 15, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Getting defensive ban

Click to collapse



Banned for getting what I said.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned for having a self-medicated avatar.


----------



## Amer (Oct 15, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Banned for having a self-medicated avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for not medicating ur avatar cow

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Oct 15, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for not medicating ur avatar cow
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree . XD

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 15, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because I agree . XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a yes man


----------



## chrisus246g (Oct 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a yes man

Click to collapse



banned for no reason at all


----------



## Amer (Oct 15, 2011)

chrisus246g said:


> banned for no reason at all

Click to collapse



Banned for not finding a reason to ban

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## BodenM (Oct 15, 2011)

> Bassless ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I've started porting Ubuntu to run natively on the TouchPad.


-- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I can't download any ROMs anymore! Most ROMs all uploaded to multi upload and it's blocked in my f**king country!

Click to collapse



Banned for not using tor.  Duh.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because tor slows the connection down. Double ban because I'm using tor for Android and it's good, but tor for windows uses ff and I hate it.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's the price you pay for freedom to do what you want. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because why isn't America invading Iran!?

Click to collapse



Banned because politics mustn't be talked of in xda 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because every other place is blocked!
> Double ban because I think I gotta talk to Berry about it, and talk him into it.

Click to collapse



Banned for not running away


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 15, 2011)

Artificial intelligence ban!

Sent from war games using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Artificial intelligence ban!
> 
> Sent from war games using xda premium

Click to collapse



Get the ban out, spambot

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 17, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by Ryno_666
> > Artificial intelligence ban!
> >
> > Sent from war games using xda premium
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned cuz I am that awesome

Sent from my Dell Venue using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned cuz I am that awesome
> 
> Sent from my Dell Venue using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting your time on him, he's already the voice inside your head


----------



## Concurssi (Oct 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wasting your time on him, he's already the voice inside your head

Click to collapse



Banned for making me reinstall Deus Ex, _*again*_.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Oct 17, 2011)

Concurssi said:


> Banned for making me reinstall Deus Ex, _*again*_.

Click to collapse



Banned for your laziness of multitasking

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for your laziness of multitasking
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no clue what the hell a galaxy s + is  Links of existence or it doesn't exist. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## - Swift - (Oct 17, 2011)

BANNED cuz I'm not bothered to installed a new rom. Ahhhh.....

SE Xperia 8 - Rooted - Stock Rom


----------



## - Swift - (Oct 17, 2011)

@All

BANNED for reading this post. 





Your still reading this.



Wth are you still reading this?

Why are you now googling "wth"


This is fun! Want me to keep going? I can go all day.....

SE Xperia 8 - Rooted - Stock Rom


----------



## Jaunzems (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for doublepost.


----------



## Concurssi (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for OCing a HTC Hero to death.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2011)

IrishStuff09 said:


> @All
> 
> BANNED for reading this post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for writing too much useless text, but still not as much as my 13,000 posts


@Concurssi, awesome game isn't it?  
I don't like the last one though, it's a bit boring


----------



## Wouter_K (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for having more than 13,000 posts.


----------



## Concurssi (Oct 17, 2011)

Wouter_K said:


> Banned for having more than 13,000 posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for having been around so long and yet having so few posts.


husam666 said:


> @Concurssi, awesome game isn't it?
> I don't like the last one though, it's a bit boring

Click to collapse



Yeah, the first one was awesome.
The second one was crap though, but the new one is pretty good actually, much better than I thought it would be. At least on hard difficulty it's a real challenge, not a game for those filthy casuals . At least if you're being sneaky and non-lethal, which IMO is the only way to play a Deus Ex game.


----------



## Jameslepable (Oct 18, 2011)

BANNED for going off on one


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jameslepable said:


> BANNED for going off on one

Click to collapse



Banned for killing my phone


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

Banned because it wasn't his fault  Double banned because you need a new phone anyway  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because it wasn't his fault  Double banned because you need a new phone anyway
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Banned cause +1 on the new phone and the TP2 is a piece


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause +1 on the new phone and the TP2 is a piece

Click to collapse



+1 on the ban . Banned

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

OPTIMUSxxPRIME said:


> Banned for not being a participant of the revolution of evolution and protests against the church.

Click to collapse



Banned for not turning into a Nexus Prime For Sprint


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for not turning into a Nexus Prime For Sprint

Click to collapse



banned because of something


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 19, 2011)

Half assing ban 


husam666 said:


> banned because of something

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Half assing ban

Click to collapse



banned for f___ing a dog in the a__


----------



## Concurssi (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for averaging 21.08 posts per day.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 19, 2011)

Being my 5,000 post ban 


husam666 said:


> banned for f___ing a dog in the a__

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Being my 5,000 post ban

Click to collapse



Banned because still not over 9000, boring


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 19, 2011)

Captain obviously ban 


husam666 said:


> Banned because still not over 9000, boring

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Captain obviously ban

Click to collapse



Banned for having more thanks than me


----------



## Concurssi (Oct 19, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Being my 5,000 post ban

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone I already banned.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Concurssi said:


> Banned for banning someone I already banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping
double banned for inverting england's flag colours and calling it finland's flag


----------



## Concurssi (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping
> double banned for inverting england's flag colours and calling it finland's flag

Click to collapse



Banned for not capitalising the words Finland and England.
Doublebanned for saying that Finland's flag is derived from England's flag.
Triplebanned for banning because of nationality.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Concurssi said:


> Banned for not capitalising the words Finland and England.
> Doublebanned for saying that Finland's flag is derived from England's flag.
> Triplebanned for banning because of nationality.

Click to collapse



Banned for being alive


----------



## Concurssi (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for being dead, and taking up space with your account here


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Concurssi said:


> Banned for being dead, and taking up space with your account here

Click to collapse



banned because no one cares, that's what matters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because no one cares, that's what matters

Click to collapse



banned for having a picture of your new BF in your avatar 

 LOL


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for having a picture of your new BF in your avatar
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



Banned for being "Good video games" ignorant son, I am disappointed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being "Good video games" ignorant son, I am disappointed

Click to collapse



banned cause jokes


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause jokes

Click to collapse



banned cuz i know


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being "Good video games" ignorant son, I am disappointed

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because here I am banning you again


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because here I am banning you again

Click to collapse



Banned:
Ban
Banning
Banhammer


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned:
> Ban
> Banning
> Banhammer

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm out of reasons today


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm out of reasons today

Click to collapse



Banned cause that is exactly why i posted multiple ban words


----------



## TransX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for saying eek.

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

TransX2 said:


> Banned for saying eek.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause i didn't the smiley did


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i didn't the smiley did

Click to collapse



Banned because there is nothing worse than noobs using the xda app

goodnight double ban, for real now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there is nothing worse than noobs using the xda app
> 
> goodnight double ban, for real now

Click to collapse



Banned cause lol

For the noob: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Double banned Good night


----------



## Amer (Oct 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> banned because

Click to collapse



Banned becoz WTF wer u thinking about when u uploaded this picture !

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned becoz WTF wer u thinking about when u uploaded this picture !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for Just The Tip?

Just the tip?


----------



## Amer (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for Just The Tip?
> 
> Just the tip?

Click to collapse



Banned because weren't u going to sleep ? 
Double ban because why are u still up ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Oct 20, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned because weren't u going to sleep ?
> Double ban because why are u still up ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because freedom exists .

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## Amer (Oct 20, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because freedom exists .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It hurts ban

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned because weren't u going to sleep ?
> Double ban because why are u still up ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause i was talking to husam and he was going to sleep not me 

*Double Face Palm


----------



## Smartenup (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i was talking to husam and he was going to sleep not me
> 
> *Double Face Palm

Click to collapse



Banned because husam is still in the closet & u should know that! 

HTC Vision Baby


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

Smartenup said:


> Banned because husam is still in the closet & u should know that!
> 
> HTC Vision Baby

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that I am a ghost


----------



## Jaunzems (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned for 666.
Sent from my iPhone using XDA Android App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jaunzems said:


> Banned for 666.
> Sent from my iPhone using XDA Android App

Click to collapse



Banned because i have been banned for the same reason more than 9000 times -_____-


----------



## Jaunzems (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned for not letting me to write stupid and clicheic reasons to ban.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jaunzems said:


> Banned for not letting me to write stupid and clicheic reasons to ban.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for having a retard avatar


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for having a retard avatar

Click to collapse



I dare not ban Don Husamo... *bans self*


----------



## Amer (Oct 20, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> I dare not ban Don Husamo... *bans self*

Click to collapse



Banned because u think its the wild west ? 
Double ban because u can ban Don husamo 

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

Jaunzems said:


> Banned for not letting me to write stupid and clicheic reasons to ban.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for failing at spelling cliche



husam666 said:


> banned for having a retard avatar

Click to collapse



banned for saying retard



Omnichron said:


> I dare not ban Don Husamo... *bans self*

Click to collapse



Ban cause he no Don at all



zublux said:


> Banned because u think its the wild west ?
> Double ban because u can ban Don husamo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause you the last banned of my muli-quote bans


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I refuse to break under peer pressure and will not change my avatar to futurama characters. I have never even watched that show!!

Click to collapse



banned for not watching it as it is really funny.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't wanna waste moar time. I even stopped watching Seth McFarland shows since they weren't funny anymore. Currently I only watch HIMYM, Big Bang, and South Park (it's not funny anymore too.).

Click to collapse



Banned for saying south park isn't funny anymore BLASPHEMY!!!

Also did u like the Mehicans episode?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for saying south park isn't funny anymore BLASPHEMY!!!
> 
> Also did u like the Mehicans episode?

Click to collapse



banned because omni needs to sleep with the fishes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it sucked balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for making a death wish.

Click to collapse



Banned cause u can EDIT........


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because edit what?!

Click to collapse



U missed what i put there before i edited 

Banned


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because edit what?!

Click to collapse



banned for not getting it


----------



## Concurssi (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned for posting so fast.


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 21, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned because u think its the wild west ?
> Double ban because u can ban Don husamo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thank you Don Husamo! *grovels at feet*


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Thank you Don Husamo! *grovels at feet*

Click to collapse



banned because say that one more time and you're dead


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because say that one more time and you're dead

Click to collapse



Thank you Don Husamo! *grovels at feet*


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Thank you Don Husamo! *grovels at feet*

Click to collapse



sigh ban


...................................


----------



## CallMeVentus (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sigh ban
> 
> 
> ...................................

Click to collapse



Banned for sighing and not killing him .

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for sighing and not killing him .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a mod


----------



## BodenM (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not a mod

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a mod.

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for not being a mod.
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because says the one who is not a mod either


----------



## BodenM (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because says the one who is not a mod either

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to create XDA-ception O_O

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for attempting to create XDA-ception O_O
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for avoiding everything

double banned for the team llama avatar, join teh mafia, we haz cookies


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for avoiding everything
> 
> double banned for the team llama avatar, join teh mafia, we haz cookies

Click to collapse



Banned cause I like ur new avvy 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I like ur new avvy
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned because it looks like JC Denton's fap face


----------



## - Swift - (Oct 22, 2011)

BANNED because you didn't like meh Double Post

SE Xperia 8 - Rooted - Stock Rom


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

IrishStuff09 said:


> BANNED because you didn't like meh Double Post
> 
> SE Xperia 8 - Rooted - Stock Rom

Click to collapse



Banned for being idiot


----------



## Jaunzems (Oct 22, 2011)

Banned for finally giving a ban I agree.
Extended ban for next comment in the future mentioning my bad grammar.

Sent from my Galaxy iPhone


----------



## Concurssi (Oct 22, 2011)

Banned for "Galaxy iPhone"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Concurssi said:


> Banned for "Galaxy iPhone"

Click to collapse



Banned for living in Hell-Sink-i


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for living in Hell-Sink-i

Click to collapse



Banned for living on this planet


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 22, 2011)

Captain Planet ban!


Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Captain Planet ban!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium

Click to collapse








 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## britoskates (Oct 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Banned for making me read backwards!

took me like 5 min. to get it


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

britoskates said:


> Banned for making me read backwards!
> 
> took me like 5 min. to get it

Click to collapse



Banned for not using programs to read backwards


----------



## BodenM (Oct 22, 2011)

> Banned for living in Hell-Sink-I

Click to collapse




Banned for poor spelling, trololol

-- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for poor spelling, trololol
> 
> -- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities

Click to collapse



banned for using a dead machine


----------



## Jaunzems (Oct 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for using a dead machine

Click to collapse



Banned for not recognizing the bargain he got.


----------



## chrisus246g (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaunzems said:


> Banned for not recognizing the bargain he got.

Click to collapse



banned for thinking there's a bargain in this


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 23, 2011)

chrisus246g said:


> banned for thinking there's a bargain in this

Click to collapse



banned for not thinking the same...

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned for not thinking the same...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because whatever


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned for not posting in mafia thread ot for being in irc 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not posting in mafia thread ot for being in irc
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for mistyping "or", double banned because I'm so tired and wanna take a nap, so no need to post there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned because no autocorrect  

But fair enough dude 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Scabes24 (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because no autocorrect
> 
> But fair enough dude
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Macarony ban.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned for having a flyer 


Scabes24 said:


> Macarony ban.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Jaunzems (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned for thinking that owning Flyer is a reason to ban.
Extended ban for 9999th post - SPAMMER!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned for accusing me of spamming -_-

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned because he is right  Spammer!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned for telling him  


idavid_ said:


> Banned because he is right  Spammer!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for telling him
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for no using a magnet


----------



## k0sh (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for no using a magnet

Click to collapse



Banned cuz it has been awhile since i ban u xD

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned cuz it has been awhile since i ban u xD
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because wow man, long time no see


----------



## Scabes24 (Oct 24, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Banned cuz it has been awhile since i ban u xD
> 
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Banned because it's too easy to ban husam. 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because it's too easy to ban husam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because I just <3 this thread (no homo)


----------



## Concurssi (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned for claiming no homo when obviously homo, everyone here is so full of homo thread love, you can't claim no homo if you've posted here.


----------



## Scabes24 (Oct 24, 2011)

Concurssi said:


> Banned for claiming no homo when obviously homo, everyone here is so full of homo thread love, you can't claim no homo if you've posted here.

Click to collapse



No homo ban.

Edit: (no homo)

Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> No homo ban.
> 
> Edit: (no homo)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz


----------



## mprou (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the lulz

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't banned anyone for a long long time


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

mprou said:


> Banned because I haven't banned anyone for a long long time

Click to collapse



Banned for having a radio head


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 24, 2011)

Banned because your a creep 


husam666 said:


> Banned for having a radio head

Click to collapse


----------



## thunkrd (Oct 24, 2011)

wth is up with banning?


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 24, 2011)

Clueless ban 


thunkrd said:


> wth is up with banning?

Click to collapse


----------



## thatsupnow (Oct 24, 2011)

thunkrd said:


> wth is up with banning?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking what's up with banning!

Sent from my R800i using XDA App


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 24, 2011)

Out of order ban 


thatsupnow said:


> Banned for asking what's up with banning!
> 
> Sent from my R800i using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Out of order ban

Click to collapse



banned cause as of yesterday i am now 24 years young


----------



## xlGmanlx (Oct 24, 2011)

When I was your age ban 


davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause as of yesterday i am now 24 years young

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> When I was your age ban

Click to collapse



banned for acting old and saying that


----------



## Andy (Oct 24, 2011)

So who want's banning?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

andyharney said:


> So who want's banning?

Click to collapse



banned cause u no senior mod


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

paulscode said:


> Banned for too many emoticons

Click to collapse



Banned for failing in life


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for failing in life

Click to collapse



banned for not being online and posting on xda in the last 4 hours ive been on


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not being online and posting on xda in the last 4 hours ive been on

Click to collapse



Banned because I went for a walk

double banned because the guy in your avatar is moving a huge butt in that cart or whatever you call it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I went for a walk
> 
> double banned because the guy in your avatar is moving a huge butt in that cart or whatever you call it

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing south park well enough to know that those are his balls because he stuck them in the microwave to get cancer to get medicinal marijuana card.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not knowing south park well enough to know that those are his balls because he stuck them in the microwave to get cancer to get medicinal marijuana card.

Click to collapse



LMAO, Banned because no comment


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LMAO, Banned because no comment

Click to collapse



Banned because I order you to kill Omni. Not sure if troll or tard, either way I want him dead. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because I order you to kill Omni. Not sure if troll or tard, either way I want him dead.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Banned because that is not my job, go find a foot soldier to do the job for you


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that is not my job, go find a foot soldier to do the job for you

Click to collapse



Banned because you're my underling, you're going to do whatever I tell you to do. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because you're my underling, you're going to do whatever I tell you to do.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Banned because NO!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because NO!

Click to collapse



Banned! Respect my authoritay! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned! Respect my authoritay!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse










banned cause south park is awesome


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause south park is awesome

Click to collapse








Banned because:






-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause im 24 years young


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im 24 years young

Click to collapse



you sound like a girl 

banned


----------



## Amer (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you sound like a girl
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lmao 


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for making me lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not having an ass *no homo


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not having an ass *no homo

Click to collapse



Banned for saying ass

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Hypocrite ban 


htc fan89 said:


> Banned for saying ass
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hypocrite ban
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for constantly killing the mafia thread


----------



## BodenM (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for constantly killing the mafia thread

Click to collapse



Banned for not stopping him

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk


----------



## velnens123 (Oct 26, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for not stopping him
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me how to fix Camera in CM


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 26, 2011)

velnens123 said:


> Banned for not telling me how to fix Camera in CM

Click to collapse



Banned in 1, 2, 3..


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Oct 26, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned in 1, 2, 3..

Click to collapse



Banned because it should be, Banned in 3, 2, 1..

Sent from my double barrel Shooter. BANG!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Banned because it should be, Banned in 3, 2, 1..
> 
> Sent from my double barrel Shooter. BANG!

Click to collapse



Banned because the weather has changed and idk what to wear


----------



## Ruki_Uki (Oct 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the weather has changed and idk what to wear

Click to collapse



Band because your walking around nude

Sent from my double barrel Shooter. BANG!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ruki_Uki said:


> Band because your walking around nude
> 
> Sent from my double barrel Shooter. BANG!

Click to collapse



Banned because I am nude, under my clothes

(^lame joke is lame)
(^captain obvious is obvious)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I am nude, under my clothes
> 
> (^lame joke is lame)
> (^captain obvious is obvious)

Click to collapse



banned for quitting the mafia


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for quitting the mafia

Click to collapse



Banned for staying in it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for staying in it

Click to collapse



banned for getting pissy for a demotion


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting pissy for a demotion

Click to collapse



Banned for not being against it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being against it

Click to collapse



banned cause u wrote your demotion certificate when u said u were the right hand man and taking over for the don when clearly ur third in rank..... 

Plus u already got a demotion when the mafia switched threads as you didn't have one of the OP...


----------



## slinkyslinky (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned for liking South Park


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

slinkyslinky said:


> Banned for liking South Park

Click to collapse



banned for hating south park  

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------

Also banned for having less then 10 posts


----------



## Amer (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for hating south park
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------
> 
> Also banned for having less then 10 posts

Click to collapse



Banned for having more than 10 rolleyes ? ...

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for having more than 10 rolleyes ? ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not supporting multiple eye creatures..


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not supporting multiple eye creatures..

Click to collapse



Banned because i have a headache


----------



## WugFresh (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i have a headache

Click to collapse



Banned for not having Advil handy at all times.

{{ WugFresh }}


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

WugFresh said:


> Banned for not having Advil handy at all times.
> 
> {{ WugFresh }}

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting drug use


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for suggesting drug use

Click to collapse



Wm 6.5 ban 


My kaiser still rocks


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wm 6.5 ban
> 
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



Banned because you finally came back to the dark side


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you finally came back to the dark side

Click to collapse



banned cause WM is the light side 

And still sucks compared to android


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause WM is the light side
> 
> And still sucks compared to android

Click to collapse



Banned for comparing 2 different things, go compare iOS with android I'm sure they have a lot in common


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for comparing 2 different things, go compare iOS with android I'm sure they have a lot in common

Click to collapse



Banned cause android has everything windows mobile had they just cleaned it up and made it better


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause android has everything windows mobile had they just cleaned it up and made it better

Click to collapse



banned for being ignorant


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for not posting in the Mafia thread, you're still second  in charge

Mafia sad you leave + 


husam666 said:


> banned for being ignorant

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not posting in the Mafia thread, you're still second  in charge
> 
> Mafia sad you leave +
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I already said I don't want to be a part of the mafia anymore, and when I posted there, error didn't like it, so i left the thread in peace


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not posting in the Mafia thread, you're still second  in charge
> 
> Mafia sad you leave +
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I already said I don't want to be a part of the mafia anymore, and when I posted there, error didn't like it, so i left the thread in peace

Click to collapse



Pm me please, I think there's something we need to discuss. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pm me please, I think there's something we need to discuss.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll just quote Eminem and say:

Now this looks like a job for me so everybody just follow me
cuz we need a little controversy,
*cuz it feels so empty without me*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pm me please, I think there's something we need to discuss.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



banned for not posting banned in that sentence


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'll just quote Eminem and say:
> 
> Now this looks like a job for me so everybody just follow me
> cuz we need a little controversy,
> *cuz it feels so empty without me*

Click to collapse



NOW THIS LOOKS LIKE A JOB FOR ME *Bashes head backwards and fowards*
SO EVERYBODY JUST FOLLOW ME!!!!!!!!!!!

XD tehehehe Banned


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> NOW THIS LOOKS LIKE A JOB FOR ME *Bashes head backwards and fowards*
> SO EVERYBODY JUST FOLLOW ME!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XD tehehehe Banned

Click to collapse



banned for continuing to sing that song


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 29, 2011)

Repeat ban.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 29, 2011)

Repeat ban..

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## Stargazer418 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Repeat ban..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for double posting.


----------



## Scabes24 (Oct 29, 2011)

Bump ban.

Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Bump ban.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



banned for being high


----------



## Scabes24 (Oct 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for being high

Click to collapse



Banned because a bump doesn't get me high anymore


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because a bump doesn't get me high anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for being afraid of heights


----------



## Scabes24 (Oct 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being afraid of heights

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont scare.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I dont scare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a bird and crapping on peoples heads


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 29, 2011)

Poo Poo bombadiers ban ! ! 

Sent from my HTC Flyer pigeon using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Poo Poo bombadiers ban ! !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer pigeon using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because 666 is not over 9000


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because 666 is not over 9000

Click to collapse



Banned because 666 is not over 9000


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned from a very boring algebra class

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned from a very boring algebra class
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



banned for having a secret lab


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for having a secret lab

Click to collapse



Banned cause im building a second... under ground...and its right under your house 

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause im building a second... under ground...and its right under your house
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not sharing

Click to collapse



Banned cause you didnt ask..

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you didnt ask..
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



banned for not giving the answers first...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because 666 is not over 9000

Click to collapse



banned cause u keep bringing up OVER 9000


Banned u need to get over it!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u keep bringing up OVER 9000
> 
> 
> Banned u need to get over it!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because you're just mad because 7778 is not over 9000 either


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because you're just mad because 7778 is not over 9000 either

Click to collapse



banned cause i was playing that game last night and i got OVER 9000


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i was playing that game last night and i got OVER 9000

Click to collapse



Banned because you cheated


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you cheated

Click to collapse



banned cause u can't cheat and i am just awesome at it


----------



## ensshibata (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned because I'm upset now '-'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

ensshibata said:


> Banned because I'm upset now '-'

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't give a ____


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't give a ____

Click to collapse



banned cause your dislike for android is only because your jeoulous of every android phone is better then your ancient tp2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause your dislike for android is only because your jeoulous of every android phone is better then your ancient tp2

Click to collapse



Banned because here we go again -___-


----------



## ensshibata (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't give a ____

Click to collapse



Banned beacuse you don't completed a phrase


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

ensshibata said:


> Banned *because* you *didn't* *complete* a phrase

Click to collapse



banned cause i fixed that for you


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i fixed that for you

Click to collapse



Banned for helping people instead of laughing at their ignorance


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Hahhah 


Is that better ban  


husam666 said:


> Banned for helping people instead of laughing at their ignorance

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahhah
> 
> 
> Is that better ban
> ...

Click to collapse



yes ban, it is


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes ban, it is

Click to collapse



no ban, it isn't 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karakoram2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned for playing on halloween.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

Karakoram2 said:


> Banned for playing on halloween.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing a pedobear costume


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 1, 2011)

Banned for having too long a sentence.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 1, 2011)

Not following instructions ban 


InfiniteRisen said:


> Banned for not being Asian like me!

Click to collapse


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 1, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Not following instructions

Click to collapse



Me banned for^^


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 1, 2011)

Double ban for not following instructions 


InfiniteRisen said:


> Me banned for^^

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Double ban for not following instructions

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about instructions more than you should


----------



## PhazEx8 (Nov 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for caring about instructions more than you should

Click to collapse



banned for banning another person without instructions!


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 1, 2011)

PhazEx8 said:


> banned for banning another person without instructions!

Click to collapse



banned for banning a senior member who banned a member that banned another member without instructions!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned for banning a senior member who banned a member that banned another member without instructions!

Click to collapse



Banned for making me a combo breaker


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 1, 2011)

Banned because you lost the game
Double banned because you're wrong, it's not over yet 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 1, 2011)

banned for using the xda forums!
double ban for signing up
triple ban for writing your first post
quadruple ban for passing your 10 post limit
multiple ban for reading all of the above


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned for using the xda forums!
> double ban for signing up
> triple ban for writing your first post
> quadruple ban for passing your 10 post limit
> multiple ban for reading all of the above

Click to collapse



Banned because I only read the first 2 then skipped to the last


----------



## wojtal (Nov 1, 2011)

Banned because you tried to avoid the ban.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

wojtal said:


> Banned because you tried to avoid the ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored in class


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

zscomp said:


> Banned for not paying attention in class!

Click to collapse



Banned because I prefer xda anytime


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I prefer xda anytime

Click to collapse



banned because you didn't prefer xda anywhere


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned because you didn't prefer xda anywhere

Click to collapse



Banned because anytime is anywhere, do the math


----------



## wojtal (Nov 2, 2011)

Banned because you ban too many people.


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

wojtal said:


> Banned because you ban too many people.

Click to collapse



Banned because when you were banning someone, you didn't mention the name. Do Quotes.

Banned because... well...


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned because when you were banning someone, you didn't mention the name. Do Quotes.
> 
> Banned because... well...

Click to collapse



Banananananananananananananananananana ban

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

grzesiek1945 said:


> Banned because u dont have avatar (at this time).

Click to collapse



banned because it's better to lose an avatar than losing your pride


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> banned because it's better to lose an avatar than losing your pride

Click to collapse



Banned because it's an honor to be banned by me


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's an honor to be banned by me

Click to collapse



Banned. Thank you.

Copied.Pasted.Sent


----------



## stevenc19 (Nov 3, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned. Thank you.
> 
> Copied.Pasted.Sent

Click to collapse



Banned because I can

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 3, 2011)

Cream ban (you probably have no idea what I mean, banned for not knowing) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

stevenc19 said:


> Banned because I can
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't

Click to collapse



banned for a stupid avatar


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for a stupid avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for hating


----------



## UlvWolf (Nov 3, 2011)

Banned because "haters gonna hate"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating

Click to collapse



banned for changing the avatar from stupid to boring


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for changing the avatar from stupid to boring

Click to collapse



banned for double hating


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for double hating

Click to collapse




banned!!!  y do u wanna know why!!  
Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned!!!  y do u wanna know why!!
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause that is the best press thanks signature i've seen


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause that is the best press thanks signature i've seen

Click to collapse



lol banned for the appriciation


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> lol banned for the appriciation

Click to collapse



Banned for taking screenshots


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for taking screenshots

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing that i googled it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned for not knowing that i googled it

Click to collapse



banned for not being creative and for being lazy and not screenshotting it


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not being creative and for being lazy and not screenshotting it

Click to collapse



banned for loling me


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned for loling me

Click to collapse



Banned for being easy to lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being easy to lol

Click to collapse



banned cause your mom is easy  

LOL jk


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause your mom is easy
> 
> LOL jk

Click to collapse



banned coz flashing "oxygen ROM!!"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned coz flashing "oxygen ROM!!"

Click to collapse



banned for wanting oxygen in your rom


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause your mom is easy
> 
> LOL jk

Click to collapse



banned because your mom jokes always win


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because your mom jokes always win

Click to collapse



banned banned banned banned banned banned. Flashed oxygen


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned banned banned banned banned banned. Flashed oxygen

Click to collapse



Banned for breathing


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for breathing

Click to collapse



banned,, its so laggy at 600. uninstalling junk :/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned,, its so laggy at 600. uninstalling junk :/

Click to collapse



banned cause what phone do u have?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned,, its so laggy at 600. uninstalling junk :/

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't the "whine about your rom to the person above you thread"


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this isn't the "whine about your rom to the person above you thread"

Click to collapse



banned coz its a ban the person abv u thread. and i have a LG P500


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned coz its a ban the person abv u thread. and i have a LG P500

Click to collapse



banned cause is this it: http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_one_p500-3516.php

?????????????  


Also if so banned cause that phone has slow processor


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause is this it: http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_one_p500-3516.php
> 
> ?????????????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz it is the best fone i can afford in 10000 INR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned coz it is the best fone i can afford in 10000 INR

Click to collapse



Oh ok 263 bucks american and wow 10000 what a currency difference  Indian Rupee 


Well at least u have an android phone unlike someone who's name starts with an H 


Banned cause is there any over clocking kernals for it?


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh ok 263 bucks american and wow 10000 what a currency difference  Indian Rupee
> 
> 
> Well at least u have an android phone unlike someone who's name starts with an H
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz India is a developing nation 

banned again coz its has many kernels.. overclocked at 729 now from 600.. n still going up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned coz India is a developing nation
> 
> banned again coz its has many kernels.. overclocked at 729 now from 600.. n still going up

Click to collapse



banned cause u need a 1ghz kernal 

Then your phone will be better and able to handle more stuff


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u need a 1ghz kernal
> 
> Then your phone will be better and able to handle more stuff

Click to collapse



banned coz there may b kernel to boost 1GHz, but my fone wont b able handle that heat!! :/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned coz there may b kernel to boost 1GHz, but my fone wont b able handle that heat!! :/

Click to collapse



Banned cause what about 900hz?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause what about 900*hz*?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




banned coz highest available till now is 864'KHz'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> banned coz highest available till now is 864'KHz'

Click to collapse



banned cause:
pretty close and i meant khz 

Does it overheat?


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause:
> pretty close and i meant khz
> 
> Does it overheat?

Click to collapse



Banned coz i have never gone above 729.. at this speed its perfectly normal.. but above it ..starts to crash!! but users have reported they OCed to 806 and 844 aswell


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> Banned coz i have never gone above 729.. at this speed its perfectly normal.. but above it ..starts to crash!! but users have reported they OCed to 806 and 844 aswell

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking a chill pill


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Ozadroid said:


> Banned coz i have never gone above 729.. at this speed its perfectly normal.. but above it ..starts to crash!! but users have reported they OCed to 806 and 844 aswell

Click to collapse



banned cause that sux, thats how over clocking with some epics are.. 

Some won't go past 1.2ghz and others can go up to 1.5 ghz

anyway enough phone talk in the ban thread.


ban u for getting me interested in your phone 

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Banned for not taking a chill pill

Click to collapse



banned cause i don't like relaxation site


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that sux, thats how over clocking with some epics are..
> 
> Some won't go past 1.2ghz and others can go up to 1.5 ghz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned! now get this fone aswell its awesome


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that sux, thats how over clocking with some epics are..
> 
> Some won't go past 1.2ghz and others can go up to 1.5 ghz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for ugh,,,,,


----------



## Ozadroid (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for ugh,,,,,

Click to collapse



banned for bye bye good night


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

11:11 am ban

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 11:11 am ban
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



hi ban, what's up?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi ban, what's up?

Click to collapse



banned cause 

This is the most amazing thing i have ever watched : http://goo.gl/0AjPT


----------



## Amer (Nov 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause
> 
> This is the most amazing thing i have ever watched : http://goo.gl/0AjPT

Click to collapse



Banned because u haven't seen this yet ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7ddwBTxow0 


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned because u haven't seen this yet ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7ddwBTxow0
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause the....................


----------



## m4ds3n (Nov 4, 2011)

BanNEd kuz im tha freakn boss

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

m4ds3n said:


> BanNEd kuz im tha freakn boss
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you and those 34 posts are the farthest thing from being the boss. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because you and those 34 posts are the farthest thing from being the boss.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Banned like a boss


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 4, 2011)

Banned because I am the boss 


husam666 said:


> Banned like a boss

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because I am the boss

Click to collapse



Banned because you give gmans to men


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 5, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because I am the boss

Click to collapse



Banned.
The Mods is the boss

Copied.Pasted.Sent.


----------



## shawayne21 (Nov 5, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Banned.
> The Mods is the boss
> 
> Copied.Pasted.Sent.

Click to collapse



Banned because.. well, because I said so.


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 5, 2011)

shawayne21 said:


> Banned because.. well, because I said so.

Click to collapse



Banned for not sounding confident.


----------



## mmr8cmh (Nov 5, 2011)

InfiniteRisen said:


> Banned for not sounding confident.

Click to collapse



Banned for being to confident 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

mmr8cmh said:


> Banned for being to confident
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for bad grammar


----------



## shawayne21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Banned because you're not on this planet anymore.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

shawayne21 said:


> Banned because you're not on this planet anymore.

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising the htc sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for advertising the htc sensation

Click to collapse



Banned because it's awesome  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> banned because it's awesome :d
> 
> ¤the statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



ban ban ban ban ban ban ban


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Click to collapse



banned for sounding like an angry mod


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Click to collapse



Why? Banned 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## neXt___ (Nov 6, 2011)

ban, because your country is smaller than mine


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned for bumping

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned for bumping
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



banned for dumping


----------



## Amer (Nov 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for dumping

Click to collapse



Banned for making me dyslex

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## Jaunzems (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned for making me look to your avatar for 5 minutes.


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

Banned because the Texans just scored on the Browns


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Banned because the Texans just scored on the Browns

Click to collapse



Banned because on that day not a single duck was given


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because on that day not a single duck was given

Click to collapse



QUACK  banned


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> QUACK  banned

Click to collapse



MOO banned


----------



## Lycan (Nov 6, 2011)

I ban you because you love banners

{that was lame}


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> MOO banned

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating a bovine.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for impersonating a bovine.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Banned for having birds around


----------



## Amer (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having birds around

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning for 5 days 
Are u okay dude ? 

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for not banning for 5 days
> Are u okay dude ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think so


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned because big brother does not approve of thinking.

Sent as a ballistic missile.


----------



## undead30 (Nov 12, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> Let me call ez

Click to collapse




why am i typing here?


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned for not following instructions 


undead30 said:


> why am i typing here?

Click to collapse


----------



## BodenM (Nov 12, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for not following instructions

Click to collapse



Banned because he's post-whoring.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned because he's post-whoring.

Click to collapse



Banned for not extincting yet


----------



## adamski123 (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not extincting yet

Click to collapse



Banned, just for the banter 

------—------------—
this is sent from my galaxy s2 to u, as a gift, because I love you. no joke <3


----------



## BodenM (Nov 12, 2011)

adamski123 said:


> Banned, just for the banter
> 
> ------—------------—
> this is sent from my galaxy s2 to u, as a gift, because I love you. no joke <3

Click to collapse



Banned because your Tapatalk signature is creepy 

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned because your Tapatalk signature is creepy
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



bananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananannanaannanananananed cause im just feeling happy


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> bananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananannanaannanananananed cause im just feeling happy

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us things that we don't care about


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling us things that we don't care about

Click to collapse



Banned because I am in line for MW3 and need to take out the frustration of this long line on someone. 

Sent from my Evo Shift using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned because Lara Croft.. nuff said


----------



## achandler2 (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Lara Croft.. nuff said

Click to collapse



Banned because you have 666 in you name. Begone Satan! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

achandler2 said:


> Banned because you have 666 in you name. Begone Satan! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing who i am


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

You heard him! Begone demon!!!   xD




husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing who i am

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MetinKale38 (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned for being online

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## jaestreetss (Nov 12, 2011)

Banned for asking questions





undead30 said:


> why am i typing here?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

jaestreetss said:


> Banned for asking questions
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being ancient


----------



## trutionz (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for giving excuses.


----------



## Scabes24 (Nov 13, 2011)

trutionz said:


> Banned for giving excuses.

Click to collapse



Banned for taking excuses.


Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for taking excuses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for banning excuses


----------



## Scabes24 (Nov 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for banning excuses

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing to think you can ban me, give it up 


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for continuing to think you can ban me, give it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned. 

By who? Me.

And sh!t just got real. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Scabes24 (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned.
> 
> By who? Me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because **** gets real the moment I step foot in here, you might need a stronger hammer to compete with this 



Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned because CM7 is awesome, but I have problems with flashing gapps  

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because CM7 is awesome, but I have problems with flashing gapps
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about ontopic subjects in the ban thread


----------



## Slymobi (Nov 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about ontopic subjects in the ban thread

Click to collapse



Your ban is lifted so you can ban who you like. But once the next person has banned me....... your again banned.



sent from my emmaroid infected wilderbeast


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

slymobi said:


> Your ban is lifted so you can ban who you like. But once the next person has banned me....... your again banned.
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my emmaroid infected wilderbeast

Click to collapse



Banned because do you even lift?


----------



## Scabes24 (Nov 13, 2011)

slymobi said:


> Your ban is lifted so you can ban who you like. But once the next person has banned me....... your again banned.
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my emmaroid infected wilderbeast

Click to collapse



Banned because lifting the ban would be pointless.. I perma-banned him.


Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because lifting the ban would be pointless.. I perma-banned him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you have the power to do such thing


----------



## jaestreetss (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned.
> 
> By who? Me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your long signature 

Sent from my Google Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

jaestreetss said:


> Banned for your long signature
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not having one.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Scabes24 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for not having one.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is dying..


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because this thread is dying..

Click to collapse



Banned because we shall keep it alive


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we shall keep it alive

Click to collapse



banned cause this thread should never ever go to the 2nd page, and u should take responsibility for this thread staying front page


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause this thread should never ever go to the 2nd page, and u should take responsibility for this thread staying front page

Click to collapse



Banned cause i see your point


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i see your point
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause i wasn't making a point


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i wasn't making a point

Click to collapse



Banned cause i can borrow a needle 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i can borrow a needle
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not being more manly and using a nail


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not being more manly and using a nail

Click to collapse



Banned cause i said i could borrow it to you... I wouldnt borrow a nail to a lady 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i said i could borrow it to you... I wouldnt borrow a nail to a lady
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause im.........


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause im.........

Click to collapse



xD banned


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> xD banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I am swinging the banhammer on you

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> I am swinging the banhammer on you
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am swinging the ban mace on you


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am swinging the ban mace on you

Click to collapse



And i call the holy banbrick!


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> And i call the holy banbrick!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



And i will brick your phone and your account with my holy banhammer

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> And i will brick your phone and your account with my holy banhammer
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause:

How do u brick an account?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause:
> 
> How do u brick an account?

Click to collapse



I am banning your account so you cant use it anymore

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> I am banning your account so you cant use it anymore
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Get the ban out of here, or i ban you with my ban while youre trying to ban me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Get the ban out of here, or i ban you with my ban while youre trying to ban me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I am banning you so you cant ban me

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> I am banning you so you cant ban me
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned cause there is no such thing as a ban block or shield


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause there is no such thing as a ban block or shield

Click to collapse



I am banning you with my Banning power.
!!!!BANNED!!!!
!!!!BANNED!!!!
!!!TRIPLE BANNED!!!

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause there is no such thing as a ban block or shield

Click to collapse




no there isnt. that was in the killing thread, but is now obsolete as there were limitations to fun  banned
Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> I am banning you with my Banning power.
> !!!!BANNED!!!!
> !!!!BANNED!!!!
> !!!TRIPLE BANNED!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause you have to learn how to multiban with style
double ban cause you cant beat my 8 in 1 ban.. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause you have to learn how to multiban with style
> double ban cause you cant beat my 8 in 1 ban..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned Because you are right about his ugly style of multiban


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned Because you are right about his ugly style of multiban

Click to collapse



Banned because yo momma

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned because yo momma
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for a lame yo mamma comment or joke


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for a lame yo mamma comment or joke

Click to collapse



Banned because you put up a picture of yo mamma in your sig...they banned you for overly large signature!  jk

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because you put up a picture of yo mamma in your sig...they banned you for overly large signature!  jk
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



banned cause that was kinda funny but 95% lame


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that was kinda funny but 95% lame

Click to collapse



Banned for your prossy rain.  You need to get checked out my friend. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for your prossy rain.  You need to get checked out my friend.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



banned cause i always wear "rain coat" protection


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Max proceeded to ban David 


davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i always wear "rain coat" protection

Click to collapse





Edit :lmao  is always best dude 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Max proceeded to ban David
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause David Got Max to Laugh his ass off twice


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned because I have to keep re attatching it.. 


davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause David Got Max to Laugh his ass off twice

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I have to keep re attatching it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not sewing your ass on rather then taping or velcroing it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned for the brilliant idea!  I must try 


davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for not sewing your ass on rather then taping or velcroing it

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for the brilliant idea!  I must try
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause ur sig banner still needs separation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned because oh yeah 
Double banned because I had a better idea, If you click it, it goes to both the thanks and page 


davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause ur sig banner still needs separation

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because oh yeah
> Double banned because I had a better idea, If you click it, it goes to both the thanks and page
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause how u do that?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause how u do that?

Click to collapse



Like a boss ban. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Like a boss ban.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



ban cause i'll accept that ban cause u are the boss of mafia


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned because I don't know.. was thinking link to a page on my server which re directs you to both.. I can do for one, another can't be too hard.. can it  



davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause how u do that?

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I don't know.. was thinking link to a page on my server which re directs you to both.. I can do for one, another can't be too hard.. can it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause it seems legit


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I don't know.. was thinking link to a page on my server which re directs you to both.. I can do for one, another can't be too hard.. can it
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a knack of making easy things difficult. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Omnichron (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it seems legit

Click to collapse



banned cuz david rules


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because you have a knack of making easy things difficult.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse




XD banned because my ways are more awesome that way   




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> banned cuz david rules

Click to collapse



banned for popping in and always saying that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned for lol 


Omnichron said:


> banned cuz david rules

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for finally sewing your ass on and not losing it when laughing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned because it hurt D: 


davidrules7778 said:


> banned for finally sewing your ass on and not losing it when laughing

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it hurt D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not using drugs to numb the pain


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Banned because I ran out 


davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not using drugs to numb the pain

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I ran out
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban for using drugs for pleasure instead of when u really need them


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban for using drugs for pleasure instead of when u really need them

Click to collapse





 banned because both are important times 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because both are important times
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Banned for using pink coloured smilies


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using pink coloured smilies

Click to collapse



Banned for judging him.

&10chars


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2011)

InfiniteRisen said:


> Banned for judging him.
> 
> &10chars

Click to collapse



Banned for writing 10chars when your ban is already over 10 chars


----------



## Amer (Nov 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for writing 10chars when your ban is already over 10 chars

Click to collapse



Banned for counting

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for counting
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's obvious. There's not really a need to count. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because it's obvious. There's not really a need to count.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Banned for being a good guy


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a good guy

Click to collapse



Banned because no one is good guy...good people don't exist. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because no one is good guy...good people don't exist.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Banned for making me sound wrong


----------



## BodenM (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I ran out
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not maintaining a steady supply of durgz.

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickballs (Nov 15, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for not maintaining a steady supply of durgz.
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being a crackhead with a smart phone


Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)

Banning everybody for not solving the latest puzzles:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19331570&postcount=994

What happened to all the brainiacs?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Banning everybody for not solving the latest puzzles:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19331570&postcount=994
> 
> What happened to all the brainiacs?

Click to collapse



banned for posting in the ban thread as i never see u post in here 

Double banned cause the most thanked person on xda now has over 10,100 thanks 

The meter is full


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Nov 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for posting in the ban thread as i never see u post in here
> 
> Double banned cause the most thanked person on xda now has over 10,100 thanks
> 
> The meter is full

Click to collapse



Banned, 'cos I just ran out of beer...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

R3dF1v3 said:


> Banned, 'cos I just ran out of beer...

Click to collapse



banned for not buying enough beer

double banned cause its time for a beer run


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not buying enough beer
> 
> double banned cause its time for a beer run

Click to collapse



In the voice of the Unreal Tournament announcer:

M U L T I - B A N ! ! !

For reminding me there's no such thing as "enough beer"...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

R3dF1v3 said:


> In the voice of the Unreal Tournament announcer:
> 
> M U L T I - B A N ! ! !
> 
> For reminding me there's no such thing as "enough beer"...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you're special, your mum lied to you, get over it


----------



## Andassaran (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that you're special, your mum lied to you, get over it

Click to collapse



Banned for telling someone to just get over it.

Sent from my HTC Incredible on Verizon Wireless.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for telling someone to just get over it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible on Verizon Wireless.

Click to collapse



Banned, just get over it. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned, just get over it.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



walking by myself banw

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> walking by myself banw
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not banning

Click to collapse



banned cause banw=ban... typo xD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause banw=ban... typo xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because banwing is something else


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because banwing is something else

Click to collapse



how about a banwing ban then ? 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> how about a banwing ban then ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dinah dinah dinah dinah, BANMAN!

Banned.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Nov 16, 2011)

R3dF1v3 said:


> Dinah dinah dinah dinah, BANMAN!
> 
> Banned.

Click to collapse



Lol ban

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 16, 2011)

Double lolz ban.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Double lolz ban.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



ban cause i'm waiting for a rom to go back online and it sucks!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 16, 2011)

Banned because haha  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause i'm waiting for a rom to go back online and it sucks!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not rebooting your life


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not rebooting your life

Click to collapse



banned cause why would i want to do that?


----------



## bricky23 (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause why would i want to do that?

Click to collapse



^^^ banned for not knowing why you would want to do that. 

Sent from my skinny mopho o/c and all.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

bricky23 said:


> ^^^ banned for not knowing why you would want to do that.
> 
> Sent from my skinny mopho o/c and all.

Click to collapse



Banned for bricking a 23


----------



## Amer (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for bricking a 23

Click to collapse




Banned for husaming a 666 
Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for husaming a 666
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause you have no idea what husam is 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause you have no idea what husam is
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause i'm still waiting for this rom to be posted and frusturated it was taken down because of it not being a non wipe rom


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i'm still waiting for this rom to be posted and frusturated it was taken down because of it not being a non wipe rom

Click to collapse



wtf ban

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> wtf ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cause thats what im thinking too


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause thats what im thinking too

Click to collapse



Banned because grapefruit as breakfast.... not a good idea


----------



## Sybregunne (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because grapefruit as breakfast.... not a good idea

Click to collapse



Banned for frowning

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned for frowning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you can ban me with that stupid excuse


----------



## mars83 (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking you can ban me with that stupid excuse

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanted so.


----------



## Sybregunne (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking you can ban me with that stupid excuse

Click to collapse



Banned Cause I can and I just did.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned Cause I can and I just did.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't


----------



## Mykocorum (Nov 17, 2011)

Rock Banned.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 17, 2011)

You're like a freaking bear with those claws ban 


vazquezcmp said:


> Chi-Town!  Whatup?!?!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> You're like a freaking bear with those claws ban

Click to collapse



Banned for ancient bans


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 17, 2011)

Not money ban 


husam666 said:


> Banned for ancient bans

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Not money ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me money


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 17, 2011)

Banned upside down 


husam666 said:


> Banned for not giving me money

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned upside down
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because after waiting and waiting for the rom, i flashed it and it had bugs, so i flashed another rom and i like it better 

Looks nice, its fully clean unlike the old one and has all mods in it also 

GB is awesome, sux i had to wait so long for an official build to finally roll out


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 17, 2011)

achandler2 said:


> Banned because you have 666 in you name. Begone Satan! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned from the past to preset. 666=modern man.  You=Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia 

Sent from a mathmagician using Windows777 premium


----------



## Orkeren (Nov 17, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned from the past to preset. 666=modern man.  You=Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia
> 
> Sent from a mathmagician using Windows777 premium

Click to collapse



banned for altering your signature to contain 777 (full read/write/execution rights)


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Orkeren said:


> banned for altering your signature to contain 777 (full read/write/execution rights)

Click to collapse



Banned, 'cos I haven't banned anyone today...


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 18, 2011)

R3dF1v3 said:


> Banned, 'cos I haven't banned anyone today...

Click to collapse



Banned because you just banned someone today.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

InfiniteRisen said:


> Banned because you just banned someone today.

Click to collapse



Banned for secret reasons


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for obvious reasons 


husam666 said:


> Banned for secret reasons

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for obvious reasons

Click to collapse



Banned for being captain obvious


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for private secrecy 


husam666 said:


> Banned for being captain obvious

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for private secrecy

Click to collapse



Banned because security is important


----------



## Scabes24 (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because security is important

Click to collapse



Banned because I invented security.


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because I invented security.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Banned because you did not hide your xda account password


----------



## Sybregunne (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you did not hide your xda account password

Click to collapse



Banned coz your security fags leaked his password.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 18, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz your security fags leaked his password.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for snitching on the security 'fags'.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for snitching on the security 'fags'.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who knows about 4chan


----------



## jaestreetss (Nov 18, 2011)

BANNED FOR DUM SPELLING ON A SMARTPHONE!ツ





BodenM said:


> Banned for not maintaining a steady supply of durgz.
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





brought to you by my iced out ns4G


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning someone who knows about 4chan

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me to look left, yet luring me to the right.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for telling me to look left, yet luring me to the right.

Click to collapse



Banned for failing


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for failing

Click to collapse



Wazzup bAn

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Nov 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wazzup bAn
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



"Watching the game, having a Bud" ban...


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

R3dF1v3 said:


> "Watching the game, having a Bud" ban...

Click to collapse



True, true.

Banned, banned. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> True, true.
> 
> Banned, banned.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Banned for not killing, chilling

and for being awesome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Banned for having a decent phone for once


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having a decent phone for once

Click to collapse



Banned because my decent phone is still in USA


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for having a decent phone for once

Click to collapse



Banned because you still better stay up later! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because you still better stay up later!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Banned because Im trying


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Im trying

Click to collapse



Morning ban


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hey ban. what's up?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey ban. what's up?

Click to collapse



Trying to figure out why we need donations  ban. You?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Trying to figure out why we need donations  ban. You?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because they bought me an HD7 
they need donation to cover the shipping


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because they bought me an HD7
> they need donation to cover the shipping

Click to collapse



Awesome! Just opened a paypal account. Now ive gotta go to the bank and open an account 

Banned cause its saturday 
Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Amer (Nov 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Awesome! Just opened a paypal account. Now ive gotta go to the bank and open an account
> 
> Banned cause its saturday
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because its sunday and still no bank 

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned because its sunday and still no bank
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Ǵ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ́́ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ

ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ

ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠǴ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ́́ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠǴ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ́́ 
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠǴ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ́́
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠǴ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ́́
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ
Ǵ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ́́
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠ

ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ
ᅠǴ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ́́
ᅠᅠ
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠǴ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ́́
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠǴ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ́́ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠǴ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ
Ǵ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ́́
ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠǴ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃r


----------



## Kubus69 (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned, because it's foggy day in Poland.


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Kubus69 said:


> Banned, because it's foggy day in Poland.

Click to collapse



Banned, for reminding me of the monster headache the morning after my brother's wedding in Poland...


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2011)

R3dF1v3 said:


> Banned, for reminding me of the monster headache the morning after my brother's wedding in Poland...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I can't paint in xda app

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I can't paint in xda app
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Banned because unknown command make


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

Banned for continually changing country of origin, and I've no Idea where your really from?


----------



## Amer (Nov 21, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Banned for continually changing country of origin, and I've no Idea where your really from?

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that husam is from a country called Awesome !

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## megazeroxuxm (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned! for having that avatar LMAO XD

nice avatar btw


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 21, 2011)

thatguych4rlie said:


> Banned for having no avatar at all.

Click to collapse



Banned for joining in January 2011 and having only 7 posts.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for joining in January 2011 and having only 7 posts.

Click to collapse



banned for joining in march2010 and having only 1000 posts


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for joining in march2010 and having only 1000 posts

Click to collapse



banned for spamming Off-Topic to get post count up.


----------



## Just_s (Nov 21, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> banned for spamming Off-Topic to get post count up.

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't visited this thread since like page 34 or something.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> banned for spamming Off-Topic to get post count up.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for knowing

Click to collapse



banned for 13.999 posts


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned for 13.999 posts

Click to collapse



Happy 14,000 posts to me 
banned
1,000 more and I orb has something special for me


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 21, 2011)

Banned for wanting a special something from I orb 


husam666 said:


> Happy 14,000 posts to me
> banned
> 1,000 more and I orb has something special for me

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for wanting a special something from I orb

Click to collapse



Banned cause it was a promise...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause it was a promise...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm scared


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm scared

Click to collapse



banned cause u should be


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u should be

Click to collapse



Banned because how should I be something I already am?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because how should I be something I already am?

Click to collapse



Banananananananananed from the undead


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

thatguych4rlie said:


> Banned for having good logic.

Click to collapse



banned for joining a In January 2011 and lurking the forums for a year


----------



## pdc419 (Nov 21, 2011)

I ban myself and all of you for actually taking the time to read all these pages. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

pdc419 said:


> I ban myself and all of you for actually taking the time to read all these pages.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ban because i have'nt read all the pages, as that would take more then a month


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban because i have'nt read all the pages, as that would take more then a month

Click to collapse



banned cause ive read more than 70% of it


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Nov 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause ive read more than 70% of it

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

R3dF1v3 said:


> Banned for banning someone...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone


----------



## Amer (Nov 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning someone

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who banned another one for banning the previous one 

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 22, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for banning someone who banned another one for banning the previous one
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for using so many 'n's


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

Banned for hating 'n's


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating 'n's

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who hates 'n's

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

kevin2516 said:


> Banned for banning someone who hates 'n's
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being lame -_-


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Ǵ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḷ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃ị̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṭ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ć̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ḥ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉́̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̀̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̉̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃̃́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́́ṛ̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣̣ ́́ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ
> 
> ᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠᅠ
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for taking some much space! 

Sent from my HTC ENTERPRISE P512 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 23, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for taking some much space!
> 
> Sent from my HTC ENTERPRISE P512 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for taking up even more space by quoting the space taking post.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> banned for taking up even more space by quoting the space taking post.

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about space


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for caring about space

Click to collapse



Banned. just banned


----------



## Amer (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned. just banned

Click to collapse



Banned for being a relaxed banner
Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Nov 24, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for being a relaxed banner
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not relaxing .

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 24, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for not relaxing .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning an unrelaxed guy who banned a relaxed guy.

ういこ!


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

InfiniteRisen said:


> Banned for banning an unrelaxed guy who banned a relaxed guy.
> 
> ういこ!

Click to collapse




me gusta ban
$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> me gusta ban
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Banned because sudo doesn't work with windows


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sudo doesn't work with windows

Click to collapse




banned for bumping this thread. thanks
$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned for bumping this thread. thanks
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Banned for thanking me for banning you


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thanking me for banning you

Click to collapse



hus! banned cause i didnt notice it was you xD double banned cause you changed avatar again
also id like to ban the xda app, cause the usernames are way too small


$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## Pors (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hus! banned cause i didnt notice it was you xD double banned cause you changed avatar again
> also id like to ban the xda app, cause the usernames are way too small
> 
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



In the name of Robert of the House Baratheon, the First of his Name, King of the Andals and the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms and Protector of the Realm, I, Pors of the House XDA, Lord of the Noobs
and warden of the flame, sentence you to die.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hus! banned cause i didnt notice it was you xD double banned cause you changed avatar again
> also id like to ban the xda app, cause the usernames are way too small
> 
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Happy bansgiving dex


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Happy bansgiving dex

Click to collapse



you too husam  banned cause i dont actually know whats the thanksgiving all about and bored to google xD

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> you too husam  banned cause i dont actually know whats the thanksgiving all about and bored to google xD
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



banned cuz wtf?
everybody knows whats thanksgiving is


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 24, 2011)

Double WTF ban 


husam666 said:


> banned cuz wtf?
> everybody knows whats thanksgiving is

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Double WTF ban

Click to collapse



banned cause we dont have that stuff here... and i dont know all the celebrations in america. double banned cause i dont care much anyway..

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## BodenM (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause we dont have that stuff here... and i dont know all the celebrations in america. double banned cause i dont care much anyway..
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Banned for XKCD reference


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for XKCD reference

Click to collapse



banned cause the llamas are dead

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Mmmm... ban sandwich...


----------



## Snuggl3s (Nov 25, 2011)

sentimentGX4 said:


> Banned for using l33tspeak in your username.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a profile pic.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 25, 2011)

Profile picture stalking ban 


Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for not having a profile pic.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Profile picture stalking ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I love it when original banners come back


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I love it when original banners come back

Click to collapse



pokerface ban


----------



## ididnt (Nov 25, 2011)

So help me


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ididnt said:


> So help me

Click to collapse



noob ban! this is not 3 word story


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> noob ban! this is not 3 word story

Click to collapse



3 word ban


----------



## k0sh (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 3 word ban

Click to collapse



B to a to the n to the n to the e to the D 
Bannnnnnnnnnnned
You still remmeber the boss right hihihihi
Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

k0sh said:


> B to a to the n to the n to the e to the D
> Bannnnnnnnnnnned
> You still remmeber the boss right hihihihi
> Sent from hell to take your soul

Click to collapse



Of course I do, banned for thinking that I forget people


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Of course I do, banned for thinking that I forget people

Click to collapse



 banned for Alzheimer  from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned the beat down!


Sent from my Nes using premium spike strip.


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 25, 2011)

Banned for having 666 in your user


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

InfiniteRisen said:


> Banned for having 666 in your user

Click to collapse



Banned for hating


----------



## ptrics (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating

Click to collapse



banned for don't

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

ptrics said:


> banned for don't
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising your wife in your sig


----------



## xlGmanlx (Nov 25, 2011)

Black Friday ban 


carlosfeco said:


> Banned for your useless poker face.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Black Friday ban

Click to collapse



Rebecca Black - Friday ban


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 25, 2011)

InfiniteRisen said:


> Banned for having 666 in your user

Click to collapse



 Banned from the past to preset. 666=modern man.  You=Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia 

Sent from a mathmagician using Windows777 premium[/QUOTE]

Banned for making me requote


----------



## Amer (Nov 26, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned from the past to preset. 666=modern man.  You=Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia
> 
> Sent from a mathmagician using Windows777 premium

Click to collapse




Banned for making me read that long usless word


Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 26, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for making me read that long usless word
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning that guy

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 26, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for banning that guy
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Your banned for your own reason.


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 26, 2011)

I ban everyone for taking the time to ban someone


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> I ban everyone for taking the time to ban someone

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are noob banning 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you are noob banning
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for use of the word "noob"


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cause that's the word that describes YOU, noob.   You are a noob... and don't start with the post count,  your banning is so noobish.NOOB  





ashclepdia said:


> banned for use of the word "noob"

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause that's the word that describes YOU, noob.   You are a noob... and don't start with the post count,  your banning is so noobish.NOOB
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned cuz ur getting mad about the word "noob" now

I accept that I am a newb and I will forever be a noob no matter my post count. forgive me for my nubeness 

also banned for thinking u know what I would respond about


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned cause you just passed the noob test. If what you said was true , you are no noob, but a newb.  Welcome to the land of OT  


ashclepdia said:


> banned cuz ur getting mad about the word "noob" now
> 
> I accept that I am a newb and I will forever be a noob no matter my post count. forgive me for my nubeness
> 
> also banned for thinking u know what I would respond about

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 26, 2011)

banned myself for not.knowing what u mean by OT? Hahaha

damn...now im banned cuz my X2 decided to randomly reboot itself during this post. .haven't had that happen for a while...argh

edit...gotcha...ot =off topic...brain fart durp
(as if I wasn't.on this site enough....)


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you just passed the noob test. If what you said was true , you are no noob, but a newb.  Welcome to the land of OT
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



 banned cuz u didn't use "nube" in place of "newb" or "noob" 

ike says "BOOM BABY"


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned cuz u didn't use "nube" in place of "newb" or "noob"
> 
> ike says "BOOM BABY"

Click to collapse



Banned for using CDMA


----------



## KashMiester (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned for not having a signature similar to mine.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

KashMiester said:


> Banned for not having a signature similar to mine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't even have a signature


----------



## grzesiek1945 (Nov 26, 2011)

Banned because your avatar is very simple!


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 26, 2011)

Last Four pages are banned!
We have completed a lap.......

Sent from horse track using premium ponies.


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Sent from horse track using premium ponies.

Click to collapse



Premium ponies during a recession?

Banned for not using budget carrier pigeons.


----------



## khartaras (Nov 26, 2011)

R3dF1v3 said:


> Premium ponies during a recession?
> 
> Banned for not using budget carrier pigeons.

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding everyone the economy is in the ****ter.


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 26, 2011)

khartaras said:


> Banned for reminding everyone the economy is in the ****ter.

Click to collapse



banned for forgetting economy is in ****ter in first place


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for forgetting economy is in ****ter in first place

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about the economy


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for caring about the economy

Click to collapse



Banned for being economic...

Sent from my depression using xda recession.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being economic...
> 
> Sent from my depression using xda recession.

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving the dollar for the poor


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 27, 2011)

banned for not giving the dollar to me


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> banned for not giving the dollar to me

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't deal with US currency


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 27, 2011)

BANNED FOR NOT GIVING IT TO ME IN YOUR CURRENCY


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> BANNED FOR NOT GIVING IT TO ME IN YOUR CURRENCY

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting me to give you .7 Jordanian Dinars but not saying how


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not giving the dollar for the poor

Click to collapse





Sent from my Dead Kennedy's 45 using Technics turntable


----------



## LeftyGR (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Sent from my Dead Kennedy's 45 using Technics turntable

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning.

Sent from my Eternity Infected TB


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 27, 2011)

LeftyGR said:


> Banned for not banning.
> 
> Sent from my Eternity Infected TB

Click to collapse



Antiban...................


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Antiban...................

Click to collapse



Banned for anarchism


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for anarchism

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to copy that guys username

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned for blackberry rage





negrobembon said:


> Banned for trying to copy that guys username
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## LeftyGR (Nov 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for blackberry rage
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing X10a was a Blackberry.

Sent from my Eternity Infected TB


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 27, 2011)

LeftyGR said:


> Banned for knowing X10a was a Blackberry.
> 
> Sent from my Eternity Infected TB

Click to collapse



banned for being infected


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 27, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for being infected

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing he is infected

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## LeftyGR (Nov 27, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for noticing he is infected
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm hungry.

Sent from my Eternity Infected TB


----------



## rhcp4ever (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned because I'm depressed and want to kill myself and take out anyone I can with me.


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 27, 2011)

rhcp4ever said:


> Banned because I'm depressed and want to kill myself and take out anyone I can with me.

Click to collapse



Banned for not finishing the job.

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

rhcp4ever said:


> Banned because I'm depressed and want to kill myself and take out anyone I can with me.

Click to collapse



Banned because you o'rite dude? If you're being serious, anyone you can talk to?, PM me if not


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 27, 2011)

InfiniteRisen said:


> Banned for not finishing the job.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for not being the one he takes with em...

don't do it man"!!! irs not worth it!! always wonder...whats gonna change 20yrs from now


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 27, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for not being the one he takes with em...
> 
> don't do it man"!!! irs not worth it!! always wonder...whats gonna change 20yrs from now

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a good advice

Seriously dude, dont brick yourself, u wont reboot again

Banned myself for the bad joke(im bored)

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## LeftyGR (Nov 27, 2011)

Preemptive ban to the person below me for thinking aboot banning me...

Sent from my Eternity Infected TB


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 27, 2011)

LeftyGR said:


> Preemptive ban to the person below me for thinking aboot banning me...
> 
> Sent from my Eternity Infected TB

Click to collapse



banned for having a sixth sense


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 27, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for not giving a good advice
> 
> Seriously dude, dont brick yourself, u wont reboot again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for a pretty good analogy. AND banned for being a piece of wood(yea I know. not spelled the same)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for a pretty good analogy. AND banned for being a piece of wood(yea I know. not spelled the same)

Click to collapse



banned for reporting me


----------



## nrm5110 (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned for allowing yourself to be reported

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for reporting me

Click to collapse



banned for thinking I reported you

DEFINITELY wasn't me who reported ya bro


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for thinking I reported you
> 
> DEFINITELY wasn't me who reported ya bro

Click to collapse



Banned because IDC you were there, and I had to blame someone


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because IDC you were there, and I had to blame someone

Click to collapse



banned for random blaming


----------



## LeftyGR (Nov 27, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for random blaming

Click to collapse



Banned for winking at husam666.

Sent from my Eternity Infected TB


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 27, 2011)

LeftyGR said:


> Banned for winking at husam666.
> 
> Sent from my Eternity Infected TB

Click to collapse



banned for being what he got reported for Hahaha


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 28, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for being what he got reported for Hahaha

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of him

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for making fun of him
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not understanding sarcasm.
not making fun of anyone


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 28, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for not understanding sarcasm.
> not making fun of anyone

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding sarcasm about not understanding your sarcasn

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for not understanding sarcasm about not understanding your sarcasn
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being confusing post about banning


----------



## yungtexas (Nov 28, 2011)

*walks in* someone say something about banning??

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

yungtexas said:


> *walks in* someone say something about banning??
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for walking in without banning me


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 28, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for walking in without banning me

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling left out

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 28, 2011)

rhcp4ever said:


> Banned because I'm depressed and want to kill myself and take out anyone I can with me.

Click to collapse



Banned cause after reading his post he seems serious!



Pm this guy


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned cause after reading his post he seems serious!
> 
> 
> 
> Pm this guy

Click to collapse



Banned for posting here

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned with the same reason you gave that guy.



nishanty13 said:


> Banned for posting here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

I ban u all cuz u think u are alive but you aren't


----------



## iniblue (Nov 28, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> I ban u all cuz u think u are alive but you aren't

Click to collapse




Banned because you can't write complete words and because you think you are more alive than everyone else.


----------



## LeftyGR (Nov 28, 2011)

iniblue said:


> Banned because you can't write complete words and because you think you are more alive than everyone else.

Click to collapse



Banned for sentence structure.

Sent from my Eternity Infected TB


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

iniblue said:


> Banned because you can't write complete words and because you think you are more alive than everyone else.

Click to collapse



ban cuz I lik 3 ltr wrd

and iam vry mch liv thn you. lvn lyf


----------



## LeftyGR (Nov 28, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> ban cuz I lik 3 ltr wrd
> 
> and iam vry mch liv thn you. lvn lyf

Click to collapse



Banned cuz "I" is not a three letter word. Neither is 3.

Sent from my Eternity Infected TB


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 28, 2011)

InfiniteRisen said:


> Banned with the same reason you gave that guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for banning me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not being original.
"noob banner"
not as good as "nude banner"


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 28, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for not being original.
> "noob banner"
> not as good as "nude banner"

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this as you are too old here.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for thinking this as you are too old here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being too old irl


----------



## nrm5110 (Nov 28, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for thinking I reported you
> 
> DEFINITELY wasn't me who reported ya bro

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to ban me 
Banned for using the number of the beast your not dio

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

nrm5110 said:


> Banned for failing to ban me
> Banned for using the number of the beast your not dio
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for misquote
I don't use 666 Durp!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> banned for misquote
> I don't use 666 Durp!

Click to collapse



Banned because noobs...


----------



## nrm5110 (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned for being wrong I quoted what was under me.
Banned for not realizing who was above me as I didn't want to make your previous mistake.
That's a double ban son

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 28, 2011)

nrm5110 said:


> Banned for being wrong I quoted what was under me.
> Banned for not realizing who was above me as I didn't want to make your previous mistake.
> That's a double ban son
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for not banning person above you.
banned for making mistake
banned for use of "son"
banned for double banning

I see ur double ban and raise you with a quadruple ban. 

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> Banned because noobs...

Click to collapse



banned for being funny


----------



## nrm5110 (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned for quadruple banning 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 28, 2011)

nrm5110 said:


> Banned for quadruple banning
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for *Unknown* reasons 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 28, 2011)

rhcp4ever said:


> BANNED (all of you) for taking me seriously.
> 
> I was _very_ bored... it was kinda extreme though -.-

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning person above you .

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## rhcp4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

BANNED (all of you) for taking me seriously. 

I was _very_ bored... it was kinda extreme though -.-


----------



## Kuntao (Nov 28, 2011)

Banned for having more than 10 posts.


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 28, 2011)

Kuntao said:


> Banned for having more than 10 posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for being kuntao

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Amer (Nov 29, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for being kuntao
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having an avatar that loos like a prisioned, chained up penis 

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 29, 2011)

zublux said:


> Banned for having an avatar that loos like a prisioned, chained up penis
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



Phallic ban!

Sent from my H1v evo 3d using xda pen15


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 29, 2011)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for starting this thread and not banning since September!

Sent from my Telegraph..-...--.....---......----.-.-...-


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 29, 2011)

Sudo ban

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for starting this thread and not banning since September!
> 
> Sent from my Telegraph..-...--.....---......----.-.-...-

Click to collapse



Banned for opposing this thread.


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 29, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for opposing this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you. (I was on the forum that made this game, you would have gotten yelled at for breaking the rules.  )

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 29, 2011)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you. (I was on the forum that made this game, you would have gotten yelled at for breaking the rules.  )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making [email protected]#king rules

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for making [email protected]#king rules
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for hating the rules


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating the rules

Click to collapse



Banned for having an Avtar with idiot face.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 29, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for having an Avtar with idiot face.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for misspeling avatar

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 29, 2011)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you. (I was on the forum that made this game, you would have gotten yelled at for breaking the rules.  )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause it never specified which person above me..................

Sent from ?


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned cause it never specified which person above me..................
> 
> Sent from ?

Click to collapse



Banned because your above me.....

Finger wag! ( : )


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 29, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned because your above me.....
> 
> Finger wag! ( : )

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 29, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for misspeling avatar
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being spell check police


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 29, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Banned for being spell check police

Click to collapse



Banned for being a prep chef.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Custodian (Nov 29, 2011)

hhilton said:


> ^banned for having a high of a post count
> 
> Im just mad cause I have none

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hater!

Sent from my MB855 using XDA App


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 29, 2011)

Custodian said:


> Banned for being a hater!
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using XDA App

Click to collapse



BANNED.  JUST BANNED FOR NO REASON.


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## LeftyGR (Nov 29, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by Custodian
> > Banned for being a hater!
> >
> > Sent from my MB855 using XDA App
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



 Banned for using all caps to ban. 

Sent from my Eternity Infected TB


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 29, 2011)

LeftyGR said:


> Banned for using all caps to ban.
> 
> Sent from my Eternity Infected TB

Click to collapse



Banned for using infected rom

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for using infected rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause your phone sucks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause your phone sucks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause you suck

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Nov 29, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned cause you suck
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You banned cuz you can't swear properly.


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 29, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> You banned cuz you can't swear properly.

Click to collapse



Banned because ur avatar is not red

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Nov 29, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned because ur avatar is not red
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## LeftyGR (Nov 29, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz my favorite color is green.

Sent from my Eternity Infected TB


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 29, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.

Click to collapse



Banned for having an x10

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Nov 29, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for having an x10
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



The x10 is dead.. got a SGS 2..  i should really update my sig.. 

-oh w8...
Banned for *bla bla wara wara ting ting...* today.


----------



## ashishv (Nov 29, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> The x10 is dead.. got a SGS 2..  i should really update my sig..
> 
> -oh w8...
> Banned for *bla bla wara wara ting ting...* today.

Click to collapse



Banned for not updating your signature.^^^


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)

ashishv said:


> Banned for not updating your signature.^^^

Click to collapse



Banned for failing


----------



## rhcp4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Banned for ancient meme avatar.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

rhcp4ever said:


> Banned for ancient meme avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Jameslepable (Nov 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not quoting
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being ginger


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

Jameslepable said:


> banned for being ginger

Click to collapse



Banned cause i ate the bread

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i ate the bread
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for eating beards


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for eating beards

Click to collapse



Banned for shaving

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for shaving
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being hairy


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

banned cause im not... although i havent shaved for like a week, they havent grown back too much...


----------



## harriisnotinabox (Nov 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause im not... although i havent shaved for like a week, they havent grown back too much...

Click to collapse



banned for slow hair growth.
sort that **** out, man.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

banned cause i will... or better, time will


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 29, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for being a prep chef.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Crap
I missed this one.

Banned for being creepy and checking my profile for something to ban me for


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Crap
> I missed this one.
> 
> Banned for being creepy and checking my profile for something to ban me for

Click to collapse



Banhammer ban


----------



## harriisnotinabox (Nov 29, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Crap
> I missed this one.
> 
> Banned for being creepy and checking my profile for something to ban me for

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

harriisnotinabox said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you.

Click to collapse



get in a box now ban!


----------



## LeftyGR (Nov 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> get in a box now ban!

Click to collapse



Chuck Norris. I win.

Sent from my Eternity Infected TB


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 30, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> The x10 is dead.. got a SGS 2..  i should really update my sig..
> 
> -oh w8...
> Banned for *bla bla wara wara ting ting...* today.

Click to collapse



Banned for not sticking with sony

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 30, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for not sticking with sony
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban for not sticking to Samsung


----------



## N4rbs (Nov 30, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Ban for not sticking to Samsung

Click to collapse



Banned for liking Samsung.  HTC FTW!


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 30, 2011)

N4rbs said:


> Banned for liking Samsung.  HTC FTW!

Click to collapse



Banned for liking htc

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 30, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for liking htc
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not also admiring Samsung in your post against HTC.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Nov 30, 2011)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for not also admiring Samsung in your post against HTC.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for durr hurr hurr..


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 30, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for durr hurr hurr..

Click to collapse



Banned for using meaningless words.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TearsDontFalls (Nov 30, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for using meaningless words.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for commenting such ****.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

xgstx said:


> Banned for following the rules.

Click to collapse



Banned from Windows Programming Lecture. boring -_-


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned from Windows Programming Lecture. boring -_-

Click to collapse



Banned again as you didn't changed your avatar 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 30, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned again as you didn't changed your avatar
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for demanding he changed his avatar

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for demanding he changed his avatar
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for loving my avatar


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

BiafraRepublic said:


> Banned for MS Paint avatar

Click to collapse






Banned for none 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## nishanty13 (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for none
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Banned for posting using galaxy s2

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for posting using galaxy s2
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



your banned because u use xda premium instead of tapatalk


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> your banned because u use xda premium instead of tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for emoticon overuse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Banned for emoticon overuse

Click to collapse



banned cause that ban reason is overused in me 

banned cause u need to get in touch with xda emotions


----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause that ban reason is overused in me
> 
> banned cause u need to get in touch with xda emotions

Click to collapse



Banned for having bans INSIDE of you


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

Banned for using ALL the emoticons


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using ALL the emoticons

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he used all the emoticons.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for thinking he used all the emoticons.

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't think, I know


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I didn't think, I know

Click to collapse



Banned for not researching beforehand

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 1, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for not researching beforehand
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for researching.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Dec 1, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for researching.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because why can't he research ? 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## LeftyGR (Dec 1, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because why can't he research ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being Emo.

Sent from my Eternity Infected TB


----------



## ashclepdia (Dec 1, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for thinking he used all the emoticons.

Click to collapse



Banned because "WHICH ONE I.MISS?! LOl" 
If u got some "secret" emoticon please let me/us know


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 1, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Banned because "WHICH ONE I.MISS?! LOl"
> If u got some "secret" emoticon please let me/us know

Click to collapse



Banned as you didn't banned the person above you I did.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 1, 2011)

LeftyGR said:


> Banned for being Emo.
> 
> Sent from my Eternity Infected TB

Click to collapse



Banned for ...……………




Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 1, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for ...……………
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about banning the guy that banged you but yet not banning him

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Dec 1, 2011)

LeftyGR said:


> Banned for being Emo.
> 
> Sent from my Eternity Infected TB

Click to collapse



Banned because it's just a username man , chillout .
Umadbro ?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because it's just a username man , chillout .
> Umadbro ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having an emo username


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Dec 1, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because it's just a username man , chillout .
> Umadbro ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using the words "chill" and "out" in the same sentence.


----------



## ashclepdia (Dec 1, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because it's just a username man , chillout .
> Umadbro ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for taking a ban seriously


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Dec 1, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Banned for taking a ban seriously

Click to collapse



banned for being slow.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> banned for being slow.

Click to collapse



Banned because being fast is not good either


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because being fast is not good either

Click to collapse



Banned because neither are good if you do the honers  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because neither are good if you do the honers
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'd


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I lol'd

Click to collapse



Banned for loling....don't you remember!? BD said this was srius bidniss.  Look out for bricks! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Reviewers (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned for acting like people remember .





I_am_Error said:


> Banned for loling....don't you remember!? BD said this was srius bidniss.  Look out for bricks!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I lol'd

Click to collapse



banned cause u need to go respond to the mafia question regarding your present


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Banned for acting like people remember .

Click to collapse



Banned for acting like you know about us...he does remember. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for loling....don't you remember!? BD said this was srius bidniss.  Look out for bricks!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because I do remember, idc about bricks, maybe it will hit my head and I forget everything, and live happier


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I do remember, idc about bricks, maybe it will hit my head and I forget everything, and live happier

Click to collapse



Banned for this reason:







-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for this reason:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting a wise guy 
double banned because thanks i guess


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for quoting a wise guy
> double banned because thanks i guess

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me because I complimented you, what kinda twisted crap is that?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for banning me because I complimented you, what kinda twisted crap is that?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the ban thread, get over it


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's the ban thread, get over it

Click to collapse



Banned because...fine, I will 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Dezaier (Dec 1, 2011)

Banned for being poetic on a banned forums thread.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

Dezaier said:


> Banned for being poetic on a banned forums thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because poetry is part of our life and therefore can be implemented in any possible situation. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because poetry is part of our life and therefore can be implemented in any possible situation.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because without trigonometry there'd be no light.

Sent from my club using breakfast premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned because without trigonometry there'd be no light.
> 
> Sent from my club using breakfast premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Wyno  

Jk of course


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for being a Wyno
> 
> Jk of course

Click to collapse



Banned for putting last Four digits of your social in name.

Sent from my ? using ? premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for putting last Four digits of your social in name.
> 
> Sent from my ? using ? premium

Click to collapse



banned cause its my pin number


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its my pin number

Click to collapse



Banned for not making your username your credit card number


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not making your username your credit card number

Click to collapse



Banned for being curious about his number

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for being curious about his number
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cause if u unscramble this you will find my number :

4581267565765461


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause if u unscramble this you will find my number :
> 
> 4581267565765461

Click to collapse



Banned because it's useless without the numbers on the back


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's useless without the numbers on the back

Click to collapse



banned cause they are in there but u have to think way outside the box to find them


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 2, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Banned for taking a ban seriously

Click to collapse



Ban for not taking ban seriously as this is a banning thread

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 2, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Ban for not taking ban seriously as this is a banning thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banged for not having a custom sig

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Dec 2, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banged for not having a custom sig
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I can't tell if u mean banned or banged.

こっち側へ!


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 2, 2011)

InfiniteRisen said:


> Banned cuz I can't tell if u mean banned or banged.
> 
> こっち側へ!

Click to collapse




Banned for not sticking to English.
Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## dawiseguy77 (Dec 2, 2011)

I BAN everyone for abbreviating the word BANana

Sent from my pen that has no ink.


----------



## Reviewers (Dec 2, 2011)

i ban you for being BANned





dawiseguy77 said:


> I BAN everyone for abbreviating the word BANana
> 
> Sent from my pen that has no ink.

Click to collapse


----------



## jshealton (Dec 2, 2011)

Revolution said:


> i ban you for being BANned

Click to collapse



I ban you for only capitalizing half of the word banned.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 2, 2011)

jshealton said:


> I ban you for only capitalizing half of the word banned.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



I ban you for using  QR code as an avatar. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Dec 2, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> I ban you for QR code as an avatar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban you for your poor gramar.

こっち側へ!


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 2, 2011)

InfiniteRisen said:


> I ban you for your poor gramar.
> 
> こっち側へ!

Click to collapse



I ban you for correcting me as you yourself don't know spelling of 'grammar' .

Note : My English is good but I wrote that comment by mistake. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## koishiikun (Dec 2, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> I ban you for correcting me as you yourself don't know spelling of 'grammar' .
> 
> Note : My English is good but I wrote that comment by mistake.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban and throw you into internet jail for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Omnichron (Dec 2, 2011)

koishiikun said:


> I ban and throw you into internet jail for being a grammar nazi.

Click to collapse



Banned! Congratulations! You just got banned by the most interesting man alive!


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 2, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Banned! Congratulations! You just got banned by the most interesting man alive!

Click to collapse



Ban because you think yourself the most interesting person.  I AM. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 2, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Ban because you think yourself the most interesting person.  I AM.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for kissing own butt

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## streinjer (Dec 2, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for kissing own butt
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned! For watching him kissed his own butt. Perved! Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## BodenM (Dec 2, 2011)

streinjer said:


> Banned! For watching him kissed his own butt. Perved! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for watching him watch someone kiss their own ass.

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 2, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned for watching him watch someone kiss their own ass.
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running MIUI-Au 1.9.30 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using MIUI

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for using MIUI
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a racist username


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a racist username

Click to collapse



Banned for not having personal signature. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for not having personal signature.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm using PC


----------



## CallMeVentus (Dec 2, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Banned for taking a ban seriously

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I was taking it seriously .

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## ashclepdia (Dec 2, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for thinking I was taking it seriously .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I wasn't being sarcastic ..

Come on...sarcasm is Easy thing to read


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Banned for thinking I wasn't being sarcastic ..
> 
> Come on...sarcasm is Easy thing to read

Click to collapse



Banned because you got mad when I was being sarcastic


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you got mad when I was being sarcastic

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I haz Birthday tree....and you don't!   

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you got mad when I was being sarcastic

Click to collapse



banned cause


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz I haz Birthday tree....and you don't!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed banning you 
Double banned because you're not jesus


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I missed banning you
> Double banned because you're not jesus

Click to collapse



Banned cause youre above ne

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned cause youre above ne
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being captain obvious


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being captain obvious

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me captain

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## tkemack (Dec 3, 2011)

I ban myself for not having 10 posts 

Sent from my Blazing E4GT


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned for not having an Avatar

(you can get one, they're fairly inexpensive)


----------



## xHoLyx (Dec 3, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Banned for not having an Avatar
> 
> (you can get one, they're fairly inexpensive)

Click to collapse



Banned for having too attractive avatar

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2011)

Banned for knowing how sweet I am.


----------



## teddybig (Dec 3, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned for not banning person above you .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for typing.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2011)

teddybig said:


> Banned for typing.

Click to collapse



banned for starhub. is that a name for a company?  why on earth?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned for starhub. is that a name for a company?  why on earth?

Click to collapse



Hey ban, how's it going?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey ban, how's it going?

Click to collapse



algebra ban  its getting me nuts and i have to prepare a project for monday in stuff i dont understand 

id say wonderful  how about you?


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 3, 2011)

I ban you all as till now I have banned almost 50 people. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> I ban you all as till now I have banned almost 50 people.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't beat my 3-4000


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't beat my 3-4000

Click to collapse



Banned cause i can safely say i am on the.1/4 of your bans at least 



Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## olesj (Dec 3, 2011)

Band you for everything


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

olesj said:


> Band you for everything

Click to collapse



Banned because it's banned


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's banned

Click to collapse



Banged because you are running out of ideas

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Just_s (Dec 4, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banged because you are running out of ideas
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banging husam666. That's just wrong. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just_s said:


> Banned for banging husam666. That's just wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a sailor.

Sent from the Anchor Inn using poopdeck premium


----------



## Just_s (Dec 4, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being a sailor.
> 
> Sent from the Anchor Inn using poopdeck premium

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing the heck out of  me.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## septix (Dec 4, 2011)

Just_s said:


> Banned for confusing the heck out of  me.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing a red hat

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Just_s (Dec 4, 2011)

septix said:


> Banned for wearing a red hat
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for choosing the future name of a sewage treatment plant in Texas as your username. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## septix (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for making me a sad trollface.

And btw, they got the name from me 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 4, 2011)

Just_s said:


> Banned for banging husam666. That's just wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn keyboard

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## septix (Dec 4, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Damn keyboard
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banging your keyboard 


Sent from my Sensation using the intrawebzz.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just_s said:


> Banned for choosing the future name of a sewage treatment plant in Texas as your username.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned from Texas 

Sent from my oil refining using premium gas


----------



## tkemack (Dec 4, 2011)

I ban myself. 

Sent from my Blazing E4GT


----------



## davidusr (Dec 4, 2011)

To each and all, MERRY...wait for it.........BANNED!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Just_s (Dec 4, 2011)

davidusr said:


> To each and all, MERRY...wait for it.........BANNED!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making us all believe in Banna Claus and then dashing our hopes and dreams.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just_s said:


> Banned for making us all believe in Banna Claus and then dashing our hopes and dreams.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hohoho! Merry bans to everybody  
Now get banned and start banning 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hohoho! Merry bans to everybody
> Now get banned and start banning
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's all happening again


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's all happening again

Click to collapse



Banned because I am now fed up of banning here.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 4, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned because I am now fed up of banning here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for getting full. Have dessert.

Sent from my tiramisu using premium coffee


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 4, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for getting full. Have dessert.
> 
> Sent from my tiramisu using premium coffee

Click to collapse



Banned for giving him tiramisu

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Zd0s (Dec 4, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for giving him tiramisu
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not giving ME tiramisu


----------



## nishanty13 (Dec 4, 2011)

Zd0s said:


> banned for not giving ME tiramisu

Click to collapse



Banned as I am bored

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Zd0s (Dec 4, 2011)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned as I am bored
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because your boring because only boring people are bored


----------



## CallMeVentus (Dec 4, 2011)

Zd0s said:


> banned because your boring because only boring people are bored

Click to collapse



Banned because GAME OVER YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## liamwli (Dec 4, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because GAME OVER YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you said 'Game Over'

Sent from my GT540 using Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeVentus (Dec 4, 2011)

liamwilli said:


> Banned because you said 'Game Over'
> 
> Sent from my GT540 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I has freedom of speechz

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## liamwli (Dec 4, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned because I has freedom of speechz
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for stating your rights.

Sent from my GT540 using Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeVentus (Dec 4, 2011)

liamwilli said:


> Banned for stating your rights.
> 
> Sent from my GT540 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I can . 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## iX-Thunder (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned because you can't


----------



## Omnichron (Dec 4, 2011)

iX-Thunder said:


> Banned because you can't

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pessimist


----------



## cpie20 (Dec 4, 2011)

Your banned for replying  

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy times ban 


cpie20 said:


> Your banned for replying
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## @rbiter (Dec 4, 2011)

I ban myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Roni_V (Dec 4, 2011)

@rbiter said:


> I ban myself.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he wants to ban himself.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

Roni_V said:


> Banned because he wants to ban himself.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so obvious that a kitten died


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being so obvious that a kitten died

Click to collapse



Banned cuz we keep meeting like this.....double banned cuz my BIRTHDAY IS ON CHRISTMAS SO I'M ALLOWED TO HAZ BIRTHDAY TREE. Pipsqueak said I could...so there!!

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned cuz we keep meeting like this.....double banned cuz my BIRTHDAY IS ON CHRISTMAS SO I'M ALLOWED TO HAZ BIRTHDAY TREE. Pipsqueak said I could...so there!!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm jelly now


----------



## House M.D. (Dec 5, 2011)

I didn't get it!!


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 5, 2011)

iSpanish said:


> I didn't get it!!

Click to collapse



Banned because its not in Spanish.

Sent from my ESL Flyer P512 using premium frijoles.


----------



## sbardy (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Just_s (Dec 5, 2011)

sbardy said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for being banless in a banning thread!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## House M.D. (Dec 5, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned because its not in Spanish.
> 
> Sent from my ESL Flyer P512 using premium frijoles.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a Spanish =p LOL its just a nickname


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 5, 2011)

Your Spanishing it wrong ban 


iSpanish said:


> Banned because I'm not a Spanish =p LOL its just a nickname

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Your Spanishing it wrong ban

Click to collapse



Banned for doing it right


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for doing it right

Click to collapse



BANNED! yes your banned in caps (evil laugh)

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Just_s (Dec 5, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> BANNED! yes your banned in caps (evil laugh)

Click to collapse



Banned for not including an audio file of the evil laugh.

And... 





iSpanish said:


> Banned because I'm not a Spanish =p LOL its just a nickname

Click to collapse



...banned for skipping me to ban for your own "not a Spanish" agenda.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just_s said:


> Banned for not including an audio file of the evil laugh.
> 
> And...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned.jpg


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned.jpg

Click to collapse



Banned cause i made that jpg. 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

Just_s said:


> Banned for not including an audio file of the evil laugh.
> 
> And...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just_s banned


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 5, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by husam666
> > Banned.jpg
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 5, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned.dat
> 
> Sent from my A 90-minute DAT cartridge

Click to collapse



Banned because Windows does not recognize this file type.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because Windows does not recognize this file type.

Click to collapse



banned for not having compatible software


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not having compatible software

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to reach 1000 while counting upside down.


999wesny


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for failing to reach 1000 while counting upside down.
> 
> 
> 999wesny

Click to collapse



banned cause sounds like you have too much time on your hands


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause sounds like you have too much time on your hands

Click to collapse



Banned for banning dblfstr 15 minutes after he banned husam666

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## nrm5110 (Dec 6, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for banning someone

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 6, 2011)

Unoriginal ban 


nrm5110 said:


> Banned for banning someone for banning someone
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Unoriginal ban

Click to collapse



original ban


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> original ban

Click to collapse



Banned for misquoting original ban.

Actual original ban:



vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for misquoting original ban.
> 
> Actual original ban:

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting OP


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for quoting OP

Click to collapse



banned for acknowledging him


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for acknowledging him

Click to collapse



Banned for being conceited.


----------



## jshealton (Dec 7, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being conceited.

Click to collapse



Banned for being an army nerd.

Sent from my Google Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 7, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned for being an army nerd.
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him a nerd

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## WhistlingOtter (Dec 7, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for calling him a nerd
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hero.


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 7, 2011)

WhistlingOtter said:


> Banned for being a hero.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cool user-name, but no avatar.


----------



## Just_s (Dec 7, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Banned for having a cool user-name, but no avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for Eating Mor Chikin

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## WhistlingOtter (Dec 7, 2011)

Just_s said:


> Banned for Eating Mor Chikin
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for cow discrimination.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 7, 2011)

WhistlingOtter said:


> Banned for cow discrimination.

Click to collapse



Banned for being pro-cow

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## WhistlingOtter (Dec 7, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for being pro-cow
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of punctuation.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

WhistlingOtter said:


> Banned for lack of punctuation.

Click to collapse



Banned for caring so much about useless stuff.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for caring so much about useless stuff.

Click to collapse



Nab rorrim!

Muimerp adx gnisu 00186GP ym morf tnes


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Nab rorrim!
> 
> Muimerp adx gnisu 00186GP ym morf tnes

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot to mirror your !


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned cause you forgot to mention the N and m ..... they should be like M and n 


husam666 said:


> Banned because you forgot to mirror your !

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you forgot to mention the N and m ..... they should be like M and n
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because of whatever that means


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Banned because photography class in 1.30 hour 


husam666 said:


> Banned because of whatever that means

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because photography class in 1.30 hour
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not teaching the teachers


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not teaching the teachers

Click to collapse



Banned cause in the previous lesson i did 
The teacher was bored to show us how to use a film extractor ( actually he said he couldn't because we had a specific one available in the darkroom),  so he told me to show everybody 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause in the previous lesson i did
> The teacher was bored to show us how to use a film extractor ( actually he said he couldn't because we had a specific one available in the darkroom),  so he told me to show everybody
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining yourself.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for explaining yourself.

Click to collapse



Banned for a random char username

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for a random char username
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for poor interpretation. 

*D*ou*bl*e*f*i*st*e*r*



*explaining myself...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for poor interpretation.
> 
> *D*ou*bl*e*f*i*st*e*r*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are just copying me 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you are just copying me
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me for being a hypocrite. (the obvious choice)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not banning me for being a hypocrite. (the obvious choice)

Click to collapse



Banned cause ________ (you can insert whatever you like here, so that we wont disagree  )

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Amer (Dec 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause ________ (you can insert whatever you like here, so that we wont disagree  )
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning with creativity.
Respect.

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Dec 8, 2011)

Amer said:


> Banned for banning with creativity.
> Respect.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not beating him up and bringing him to our level.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 8, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Banned for not beating him up and bringing him to our level.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking we have levels...:,

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for thinking we have levels...:,
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because level is OVER 9000!


----------



## Nicgraner (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned because there's no level 9000!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 8, 2011)

Nicgraner said:


> Banned because there's no level 9000!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing about levels over 9000


----------



## CallMeVentus (Dec 8, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not knowing about levels over 9000

Click to collapse



Discovery ban

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Discovery ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for acting cool when IT'S OVER 9000!!!!1!!1


----------



## shockem (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned for not knowing there's no level above 9000

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 8, 2011)

shockem said:


> Banned for not knowing there's no level above 9000
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for repetition of previous ban.


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 8, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for repetition of previous ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for repetition of previous ban (nr. 2)

Sent from my pc using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 8, 2011)

LzVebz said:


> Banned for repetition of previous ban (nr. 2)
> 
> Sent from my pc using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a copycat

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for being a copycat
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Blanned for not seeing the "L"


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Blanned for not seeing the "L"

Click to collapse



What "L"

Banned for needing 300 more 'thanks'.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> What "L"
> 
> Banned for needing 300 more 'thanks'.

Click to collapse



Banned because that would be epic


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that would be epic

Click to collapse



banned cause what is this "L" u speak of?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause what is this "L" u speak of?

Click to collapse



L. That L. Banned for not seeing it. 







-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 8, 2011)

Banned for being in error.


----------



## cancro (Dec 8, 2011)

baned by banana band

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

banned by banana band


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 8, 2011)

cancro said:


> baned by banana band
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------
> 
> banned by banana band

Click to collapse



Banned for 2 of your 3 total posts being above --------^


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for 2 of your 3 total posts being above --------^

Click to collapse



Banned for caring so much about useless stuff


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because of whatever that means

Click to collapse



Banned! Pipsqueak hath decreed it. 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned! Pipsqueak hath decreed it.
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Banned because, so we meet again


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because, so we meet again

Click to collapse



The circle is now complete. When I left you I was but the learner. Now I am the Banmaster.

So I guess you're banned...


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

R3dF1v3 said:


> The circle is now complete. When I left you I was but the learner. Now I am the Banmaster.
> 
> So I guess you're banned...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the fail is strong in this one. 

Banned until you've learn not to fly to the sun with your wings made of wax 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 9, 2011)

Icarus ban 


I_am_Error said:


> Unfortunately the fail is strong in this one.
> 
> Banned until you've learn not to fly to the sun with your wings made of wax
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse


----------



## saboture (Dec 9, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Icarus ban

Click to collapse




Banned because you like goku. Don't you know vegeta is the best character. Geez you nub.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Gomenkiyo (Dec 9, 2011)

saboture said:


> Banned because you like goku. Don't you know vegeta is the best character. Geez you nub.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't watch better anime


----------



## saboture (Dec 9, 2011)

Gomenkiyo said:


> Banned because you don't watch better anime

Click to collapse



Banned because you like naruto. Lmao 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

saboture said:


> Banned because you like naruto. Lmao
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm back. There need be no other reason.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm back. There need be no other reason.

Click to collapse



Banged for not thinking of a better reason

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Just_s (Dec 9, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banged for not thinking of a better reason
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think you should be banging another dude on XDA for all to see.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

Just_s said:


> Banned because I don't think you should be banging another dude on XDA for all to see.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz.


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for the lulz.

Click to collapse



Banned, cause I didn't lulz.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned, cause I didn't lulz.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App

Click to collapse



SSSSSSSSSSS#[email protected]+ man!

You din have teh lulz,
The kind of sympathy,
I reserve for fools,
Your excellent apathy,
Like mindless ghouls,
Don't get mad at me,
But you're full of bulls.

I stepped in here to ban,
And I rightly do so,
I've gotta satisfy my fan,
And beat you like a dumb ho,
Fly in here without a plan, 
Like watching sick porno,
You're messing with the Man.

So here I say to you,
You're effing banned,
Your intelligence like mildew,
Your response will be canned,
Everyone thinks you're cuckoo, 
Your life be damned,
Flush it down like poo.


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 9, 2011)

Because I literally *CAN*


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 9, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> Because I literally *CAN*

Click to collapse



banned for skirt

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 9, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> banned for skirt
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for seeing you again!


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> Because I literally *CAN*

Click to collapse



Okay:





Can ban.


----------



## roofrider (Dec 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Okay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person *above * u.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2011)

roofrider said:


> Banned for not banning the person *above * u.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning sakai 
I want his flesh (no homo)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning sakai
> I want his flesh (no homo)

Click to collapse



Banned because that was weird even by my standards Husam 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because that was weird even by my standards Husam
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for rating my bans, what's your problem?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for rating my bans, what's your problem?

Click to collapse



It's snowing! XD

Banned for not realizing that snow is my enemy! It's all cold and messy 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's snowing! XD
> 
> Banned for not realizing that snow is my enemy! It's all cold and messy
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because at least you have a reason for why it's  that cold


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because at least you have a reason for why it's  that cold

Click to collapse



Banned because the weather here is sporadic and makes no sense. Wednesday it was 56°F  and today it's 28°F 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because the weather here is sporadic and makes no sense. Wednesday it was 56°F  and today it's 28°F
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for playing with the weather, stop it


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for playing with the weather, stop it

Click to collapse



Raindrops ban 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Raindrops ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You're the reason for the raindrops on my guit-BANNED!


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You're the reason for the raindrops on my guit-BANNED!

Click to collapse



Bannef for no umbrella

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## shawayne21 (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned for misspelling banned.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 9, 2011)

Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!!
Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! Banned!!! :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d
:d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 9, 2011)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Banned!!!  :d

Click to collapse




banned for thinking you could get me to quote that long spam ban


----------



## Zd0s (Dec 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for thinking you could get me to quote that long spam ban

Click to collapse



banned because you lost the game. MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## shawayne21 (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned for having 869 posts without a single "Thanks".


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 10, 2011)

Banned for thanks watching 


shawayne21 said:


> Banned for having 869 posts without a single "Thanks".

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for thanks watching

Click to collapse



Banned. I watched A Charlie Brown Christmas instead.

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I watched A Charlie Brown Christmas instead.
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep running away


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 10, 2011)

shawayne21 said:


> Banned for misspelling banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 10, 2011)

Banged for not banning the person above u

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banged for not banning the person above u
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being creative

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not being creative
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing it out

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 10, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for pointing it out
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the pdrson above u (nr. 2!)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

LzVebz said:


> Banned for not banning the pdrson above u (nr. 2!)

Click to collapse



xperia? ban


----------



## Amer (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> xperia? ban

Click to collapse



No, DeeDee ban 

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 10, 2011)

Amer said:


> No, DeeDee ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not using xda premium

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for not using xda premium
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cause xda premium << xda app


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause xda premium << xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for crazy talk

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Dec 11, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for crazy talk
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



necro ban, resurrecting 2nd page thread ban


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> necro ban, resurrecting 2nd page thread ban

Click to collapse



Banned for zombie

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for zombie
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Chain Ban

10pics


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Chain Ban
> 
> 10pics

Click to collapse



one word ban


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> one word ban

Click to collapse



Warning: this is a ban

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Warning: this is a ban
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because no sh!t captain obvious


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no sh!t captain obvious

Click to collapse



Banned. Because of Bacon and eggs

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## huggs (Dec 11, 2011)

ZyBAN cause it's wintertime, don't be S.A.D.


----------



## BodenM (Dec 11, 2011)

huggs said:


> ZyBAN cause it's wintertime, don't be S.A.D.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's summer here

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned because it's summer here
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for living in an awesome country


----------



## BodenM (Dec 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for living in an awesome country

Click to collapse



Banned because it's actually pissing down rain here 

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 11, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned because it's actually pissing down rain here
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for using swype

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know why i can't make a decent ban for you  get out of here... you ruin my ban inspiration. BANNED  





negrobembon said:


> Banned for using swype
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I don't know why i can't make a decent ban for you  get out of here... you ruin my ban inspiration. BANNED
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for no inspiration 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned cause its his fault 





watt9493 said:


> Banned for no inspiration
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## CallMeVentus (Dec 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause its his fault
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for pushing the blame to other people

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 11, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for pushing the blame to other people
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

LzVebz said:


> Banned for doing the same!

Click to collapse



homework ban


----------



## RootTheMachine (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned for doing homework^

Sent from my lightning fast Glitched 1.3+Ghz Nightly CM7 i897 Captivate (ICS is just too slow for me right now)


----------



## huggs (Dec 12, 2011)

nab sdrawkcab dennab
¿dennabnu?


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 12, 2011)

huggs said:


> nab sdrawkcab dennab
> ¿dennabnu?

Click to collapse



Banned for this non explained ban

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause its his fault
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Also banned for not knowing theres a blame thread

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Also banned for not knowing theres a blame thread
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for helping noobs


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for helping noobs

Click to collapse



Banned for no poker face

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 12, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for no poker face
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding him


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 12, 2011)

LzVebz said:


> Banned for reminding him

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT reminding him.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for NOT reminding him.

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT reminding me


----------



## Athavan (Dec 12, 2011)

Swyped from: GT-I9100
Sent using: XDA Premium App


----------



## Athavan (Dec 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for NOT reminding me

Click to collapse



Banning u for having 666 in username.. 

Swyped from: GT-I9100
Sent using: XDA Premium App


----------



## knipp21 (Dec 12, 2011)

Athavan said:


> Banning u for having 666 in username..
> 
> Swyped from: GT-I9100
> Sent using: XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him for something he has already been banned for 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 12, 2011)

knipp21 said:


> Banned for banning him for something he has already been banned for
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same 

Sent from my SO-01C using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

LzVebz said:


> Banned for doing the same
> 
> Sent from my SO-01C using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning from an x10

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for banning from an x10
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning from a banned device.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for banning from a banned device.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for banning from a banned device when the banned device in question is an x10i and my device is an x10 a thus not deserving a ban

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for banning me for banning from a banned device when the banned device in question is an x10i and my device is an x10 a thus not deserving a ban
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because no-one can not deserve a ban, you filthy heathen.


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned because even if they were extremely clean heathen, you always ban a heathen 


sakai4eva said:


> Banned because no-one can not deserve a ban, you filthy heathen.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because even if they were extremely clean heathen, you always ban a heathen

Click to collapse



Banned because:

"Have you found the spot, man?"

in reference to your handle.


----------



## WTKI (Dec 13, 2011)

banned because Nokia 2160 is the best phone ever and all the rest are a piece of sh**


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

WTKI said:


> banned because Nokia 2160 is the best phone ever and all the rest are a piece of sh**

Click to collapse



Banned for surfing XDA with a 2610.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for surfing XDA with a 2610.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking thats even possible

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for thinking thats even possible
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because nothing is impossible.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because nothing is impossible.

Click to collapse



Banned because I want you to chop me to tiny pieces with that knife


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I want you to chop me to tiny pieces with that knife

Click to collapse



Sadomasochism ban.  That kinda stuff is only allowed between Sky, and TRIM. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sadomasochism ban.  That kinda stuff is only allowed between Sky, and TRIM.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care, I want to be killed


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care, I want to be killed

Click to collapse



Banned for being emo  You're better than that.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for being emo  You're better than that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to PM you why, and you'll see it's worth it


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm going to PM you why, and you'll see it's worth it

Click to collapse



Banned because it's never worth dying. Unless there's gonna be an epic exposition about it.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because it's never worth dying. Unless there's gonna be an epic exposition about it.

Click to collapse



Banned because trust me. it is


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because trust me. it is

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!!!!!!

I can't kill you, but I can ban you 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't kill you, but I can ban you
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because meh


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because meh

Click to collapse



Banned for the good laugh before I go to sleep.  Night guys! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for the good laugh before I go to sleep.  Night guys!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



NIGHT BAn! Nanananananananananan NIGHT BAN


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for the good laugh before I go to sleep.  Night guys!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because good night


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because good night

Click to collapse



Banned because good morning

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Etrick (Dec 13, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned because good morning
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you too

Sent from my RubiX CubeD DeCaf MT4GS using Tapatalk


----------



## Athavan (Dec 13, 2011)

Etrick said:


> Banned because you too
> 
> Sent from my RubiX CubeD DeCaf MT4GS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banning you bcoz i want to ban you.. 

Swyped from: GT-I9100
Sent using: XDA Premium App


----------



## imiimiimi (Dec 13, 2011)

Athavan said:


> Banning you bcoz i want to ban you..
> 
> Swyped from: GT-I9100
> Sent using: XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR EVER!!!

because you have more than 10 posts and can post anywhere!!!!!


----------



## Athavan (Dec 13, 2011)

imiimiimi said:


> BANNED FOR EVER!!!
> 
> because you have more than 10 posts and can post anywhere!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banning you for making me to laugh....

Swyped from: GT-I9100
Sent using: XDA Premium App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

Athavan said:


> Banning you for making me to laugh....
> 
> Swyped from: GT-I9100
> Sent using: XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for safety dog

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for safety dog
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for fuelling your own delusions of grandeur.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for fuelling your own delusions of grandeur.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me delusional

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 13, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for banning from an x10
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same (nr. 2) 

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

LzVebz said:


> Banned for doing the same (nr. 2)
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being out of touch.


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being out of touch.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the same 

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for being out of touch.

Click to collapse



As you see, I'm not out of touch

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry for spamming

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## ssojyeti2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ban Ned for quoting the same person twice in a row and having different responses

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

ssojyeti2 said:


> Ban Ned for quoting the same person twice in a row and having different responses
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't see any "Ned"s here


----------



## miauxas (Dec 13, 2011)

Ban, couse Good guy Greg does not ban anyone


----------



## BodenM (Dec 13, 2011)

miauxas said:


> Ban, couse Good guy Greg does not ban anyone

Click to collapse



Banned because you should know better than to tell Husam that 

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.


----------



## Athavan (Dec 13, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned because you should know better than to tell Husam that
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banning you as Im having fever... 

Swyped from: GT-I9100
Sent using: XDA Premium App


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 13, 2011)

Athavan said:


> Banning you as Im having fever...
> 
> Swyped from: GT-I9100
> Sent using: XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for coming back from hell and bringing the feverish hell disease with you to spread amongst the community.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned because herpes.


----------



## Athavan (Dec 13, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for coming back from hell and bringing the feverish hell disease with you to spread amongst the community.

Click to collapse



Lol...

Swyped from: GT-I9100
Sent using: XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

Athavan said:


> Lol...
> 
> Swyped from: GT-I9100
> Sent using: XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning. Some people have no common sense. I'm talking about myself, really, since I absolutely have to disassociate myself from the rabble. We of Royal Lineage and Noble Heritage have to maintain appearances, you know?


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for not banning. Some people have no common sense. I'm talking about myself, really, since I absolutely have to disassociate myself from the rabble. We of Royal Lineage and Noble Heritage have to maintain appearances, you know?

Click to collapse



banned for posting a (small, idc) wall of text. 

p.s. oh you got rid of your ot-king sig pic, but i guess that was 6+ months ago just didnt note it specifically


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Dec 13, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for posting a (small, idc) wall of text.
> 
> p.s. oh you got rid of your ot-king sig pic, but i guess that was 6+ months ago just didnt note it specifically

Click to collapse



Banned, 'cos someone lent me their banhammer...


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 13, 2011)

R3dF1v3 said:


> Banned, 'cos someone lent me their banhammer...

Click to collapse



Banned for not having your own

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## soocold (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned for having an X10

Tapped from my tweaked out X2

Eclipse v1.3


----------



## Etrick (Dec 13, 2011)

soocold said:


> Banned for having an X10
> 
> Tapped from my tweaked out X2
> 
> Eclipse v1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for being 1/5th as tweaked out


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2011)

Etrick said:


> Banned for being 1/5th as tweaked out

Click to collapse



Good morning ban.


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good morning ban.

Click to collapse



Good night moon ban

sent from my ppc through win97 servers bypassing exchange security


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 14, 2011)

boborone said:


> Good night moon ban
> 
> sent from my ppc through win97 servers bypassing exchange security

Click to collapse



Good night  ban

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Good night  ban
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



sweet nightmares ban


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sweet nightmares ban

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting sex dream

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## imiimiimi (Dec 14, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for suggesting sex dream
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using sex word


----------



## Sybregunne (Dec 14, 2011)

imiimiimi said:


> banned for using sex word

Click to collapse



Age SEX location ban.

Warning! The person who bans me will also get banned.


----------



## Sybregunne (Dec 14, 2011)

Sybregunne said:


> i will use that word and do it too ban.
> 
> Warning! The person who bans me will also get banned.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## cpie20 (Dec 14, 2011)

I ban you for being online  

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 14, 2011)

cpie20 said:


> I ban you for being online
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for the exact same ridiculous reason


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> banned for the exact same ridiculous reason

Click to collapse



Ridiculous ban.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ridiculous ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of creativity

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 14, 2011)

Completely agree ban 


negrobembon said:


> Banned for lack of creativity
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## imiimiimi (Dec 14, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Completely agree ban

Click to collapse



banned because did say anything!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 14, 2011)

imiimiimi said:


> banned because did say anything!

Click to collapse



Pikachu bans you with thunderstorm 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Pikachu bans you with thunderstorm
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for Pokemon reference.... sad


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for Pokemon reference.... sad

Click to collapse



Muse Ban!


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Muse Ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for what the faq ban is that?

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned for questioning my wisdom


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for questioning my wisdom

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping it secret 

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 14, 2011)

LzVebz said:


> Banned for keeping it secret
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because when I see your avatar, I picture it screaming your screen name in a (humorously) retarded voice.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because when I see your avatar, I picture it screaming your screen name in a (humorously) retarded voice.

Click to collapse



banned for having a Verizon HTC HD2


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for having a Verizon HTC HD2

Click to collapse



banned for : HTC HD2 (LEO) TmoUS 1024  in sig


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> banned for : HTC HD2 (LEO) TmoUS 1024  in sig

Click to collapse



banned for not having another phone listed in your signature that could work on verizon


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not having another phone listed in your signature that could work on verizon

Click to collapse



Banned for using CDMA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using CDMA

Click to collapse



banned cause T-mobile and At&t suck ass here 

Plus no unlimited data on those 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause T-mobile and At&t suck ass here
> 
> Plus no unlimited data on those 2

Click to collapse



Banned because do I look like I care?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because do I look like I care?

Click to collapse



banned because u haven't got your HD7 yet!!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned for teasing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for teasing

Click to collapse



banned cause it should come next friday if its on time


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause it should come next friday if its on time

Click to collapse



banned because that's tomorrow


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because that's tomorrow

Click to collapse



banned cause i meant the following friday after tomorrow and actually tomorrow is thursday


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i meant the following friday after tomorrow and actually tomorrow is thursday

Click to collapse



Banned because he said 10 days, it's almost a week now


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he said 10 days, it's almost a week now

Click to collapse



Banned for getting screwed

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for getting screwed
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban ban banaban ban ban ban ban ban *the offspring -self esteem cover 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ban ban banaban ban ban ban ban ban *the offspring -self esteem cover
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you always use the same bans


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you always use the same bans

Click to collapse



Banned for not being on this planet (see location)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not being on this planet (see location)

Click to collapse



Banned cause Husam is a liar 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause Husam is a liar
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU ARE A FILTHY LIAR.

Good day.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because YOU ARE A FILTHY LIAR.
> 
> Good day.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you think you are trolling ... you are just failing sky 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you think you are trolling ... you are just failing sky
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he stole that xda app sig

Good day.


----------



## cabessius (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he stole that xda app sig
> 
> Good day.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are bald


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

cabessius said:


> Banned because you are bald

Click to collapse



banned cause husam is a 9gager... ( or should i call you greg?  )


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause husam is a 9gager... ( or should i call you greg?  )

Click to collapse



Banned because I never made it to trending


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I never made it to trending

Click to collapse



Banned for you know what

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for you know what
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause i always know that husam is logged in when this thread is on the top xD


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i always know that husam is logged in when this thread is on the top xD

Click to collapse



Banned because cool people hang only in the cool places


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because cool people hang only in the cool places

Click to collapse



banned because I'm now cool again 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 15, 2011)

Subject to review ban 


MacaronyMax said:


> banned because I'm now cool again
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 16, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Subject to review ban

Click to collapse



Banned for...

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 16, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Subject to review ban

Click to collapse



Banned for one hell of a good joke. 

Remember to hit the thanks button if I helped! It only takes a second!


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned for agreeing with the review =D 


AFAinHD said:


> Banned for one hell of a good joke.
> 
> Remember to hit the thanks button if I helped! It only takes a second!

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned for agreeing with the review =D

Click to collapse



Buonjorno ban

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Scabes24 (Dec 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Buonjorno ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm here ban


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## Athavan (Dec 16, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> I'm here ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



thats why you are banned ...

Swyped from: GT-I9100
Sent using: XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Athavan said:


> thats why you are banned ...
> 
> Swyped from: GT-I9100
> Sent using: XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned cause the premium app sucks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause the premium app sucks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for sucking.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for sucking.

Click to collapse



Banned for blowing. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for blowing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm running out of gay euphemisms.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm running out of gay euphemisms.

Click to collapse



Banned.  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Suck up this ban

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Suck up this ban
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being useless


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being useless

Click to collapse



banned because i just spent 250 bucks on xmas presents and i still have 2 more gifts to buy


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned because i just spent 250 bucks on xmas presents and i still have 2 more gifts to buy

Click to collapse



Banned cause i havent gone yet for christmas shopping....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i havent gone yet for christmas shopping....

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't do that, u jelly?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we don't do that, u jelly?

Click to collapse



Banned cause yes its boring... but nice 
Double banned cause you've got a pm


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause yes its boring... but nice
> Double banned cause you've got a pm

Click to collapse



Banned because I get a big a$$ notification that I have a PM and you think I didn't notice it?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I get a big a$$ notification that I have a PM and you think I didn't notice it?

Click to collapse



Banned cause i wanted to be sure... see sometimes i dont see it


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i wanted to be sure... see sometimes i dont see it

Click to collapse



Banned for being ignorant


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being ignorant

Click to collapse



banned cause that doesnt make me ignorant.... just blind


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause that doesnt make me ignorant.... just blind

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing sunglasses indoors at night


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey! i only did that cause my regular glasses were broken! banned


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey! i only did that cause my regular glasses were broken! banned

Click to collapse



Banned for being an evil professor


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an evil professor

Click to collapse



Banned cause im trying to be one...although im learning still java


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause im trying to be one...although im learning still java

Click to collapse



I was about to ban you, but then you took a ban to the knee


----------



## BodenM (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I was about to ban you, but then you took a ban to the knee

Click to collapse



Banned for overused Skyrim joke.

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.


----------



## Emmanuel U (Dec 17, 2011)

*BAN!*

the guy on top of me was banned because I'm not for team llama but for team platypus


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

xmc wildchild22 said:


> the guy on top of me was banned because I'm not for team llama but for team platypus

Click to collapse



facepalm ban


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> facepalm ban

Click to collapse









Banned for not putting a period.


----------



## BodenM (Dec 17, 2011)

InfiniteRisen said:


> Banned for not putting a period.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar Nazi.

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by InfiniteRisen
> >
> >
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned for not being grammar person

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 17, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for not being grammar person
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that bad grammar is a part of xda

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## facadewithin (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned for not knowing bad grammar is part of the INTERNET





negrobembon said:


> Banned for not knowing that bad grammar is a part of xda
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

facadewithin said:


> Banned for not knowing bad grammar is part of the INTERNET
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about grammar

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for talking about grammar
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are a dead agent 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you are a dead agent
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a 90s show


----------



## jshealton (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a 90s show

Click to collapse



Banned because I happen to like the old Dexter cartoons.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned because I happen to like the old Dexter cartoons.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cartoon lovers 

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## KcLKcL (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned for sending from your heart into mine


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned for banning a banned device

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 17, 2011)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for banning a banned device
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned myself for not checking page numbers.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## KcLKcL (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned for quoting


----------



## MazinDLX (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned for not quoting

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

MazinDLX said:


> Banned for not quoting
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you did the same mistake


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you did the same mistake

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you're perfect.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that you're perfect.

Click to collapse



Banned because(insert reason here)

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned because(insert reason here)
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for lame ban 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for lame ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me walk instead of taking a taxi


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me walk instead of taking a taxi

Click to collapse



Banned cause you should ride a noob 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you should ride a noob
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because what??


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what??

Click to collapse



Banned because we have too many useless noobs .. we could make use of them 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because we have too many useless noobs .. we could make use of them
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting that I ride a noob, do you even know what that means?


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for suggesting that I ride a noob, do you even know what that means?

Click to collapse



Banned cause asking too many question on a thread where you should ban a person above you, and for suggested to ride a noob 

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 17, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause asking too many question on a thread where you should ban a person above you, and for suggested to ride a noob
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned for dirty mind(ride a noob) 
Could be a typo(lol)

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for dirty mind(ride a noob)
> Could be a typo(lol)
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning dirty minded people 

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for banning dirty minded people
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned for being one


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being one

Click to collapse



Banned for not being one, or pretend so
lol

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for not being one, or pretend so
> lol
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned cause there were 205 bad agents 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Photaz (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause there were 205 bad agents
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Dexter's Lab got cancelled QQ.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 18, 2011)

Photaz said:


> Banned because Dexter's Lab got cancelled QQ.

Click to collapse



Banned for disrespecting the classics

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for disrespecting the classics
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I slept at 9PM yesterday


----------



## KcLKcL (Dec 18, 2011)

Banned for having 14k posts


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Dec 18, 2011)

KcLKcL said:


> Banned for having 14k posts

Click to collapse



Banned for reading people post counts.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Dec 18, 2011)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned for reading people post counts.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banner for using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banner for using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't see the image in your signature, stupid university internet


----------



## agent205 (Dec 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't see the image in your signature, stupid university internet

Click to collapse



Banner for blamming university's internet 

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banner for blamming university's internet
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned because everything can be blamed on university internet. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## gatos_fc (Dec 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because everything can be blamed on university internet.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned. just banned.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

gatos_fc said:


> Banned. just banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for the originality of that one, took you awhile to come up with that gem of wit? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for the originality of that one, took you awhile to come up with gem of wit?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for superiority talk

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for superiority talk
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing my superior linguistics expertise. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for noticing my superior linguistics expertise.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking like an american


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not talking like an american

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for noticing
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



BANNED cause i forgot to turn off caps


----------



## KcLKcL (Dec 19, 2011)

Banned for using caps


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 19, 2011)

KcLKcL said:


> Banned for using caps

Click to collapse



Banned for username

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for username
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm back. For real, this time.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I'm back. For real, this time.

Click to collapse



Banned for being for real 

Sent from my childs play using Chuckie premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being for real
> 
> Sent from my childs play using Chuckie premium

Click to collapse



Banned, you faker.


----------



## Namisan (Dec 19, 2011)

I ban you for banning me from banning people who look like you!


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 19, 2011)

Namisan said:


> I ban you for banning me from banning people who look like you!

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for confusing me.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm stuck with internet explorer until chrome finishes download


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm stuck with internet explorer until chrome finishes download

Click to collapse









For using Internet Explorer


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 19, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> For using Internet Explorer

Click to collapse



Banged for thinking ie sucks

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banged for thinking ie sucks
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a fact


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's a fact

Click to collapse



contest ban!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> contest ban!

Click to collapse



Banned because xda was acting crazy


----------



## agent205 (Dec 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because xda was acting crazy

Click to collapse



Banned cause i haven't take a bath

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause i haven't take a bath
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned because I bought new shoes and I'm having a footgasm


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I bought new shoes and I'm having a footgasm

Click to collapse



banned for taking so long to buy new shoes  

double banned cause Y U NO HOME GETTING READY FOR CHRISTMAS?

Triple banned cause u will finally have your phone on friday


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for taking so long to buy new shoes
> 
> double banned cause Y U NO HOME GETTING READY FOR CHRISTMAS?
> 
> Triple banned cause u will finally have your phone on friday

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a girl 

Double banned because Y U NO REALIZE I DON'T CELEBRATE CHRISTMAS?!

Triple banned for looking in a crystal ball.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not a girl
> 
> Double banned because Y U NO REALIZE I DON'T CELEBRATE CHRISTMAS?!
> 
> Triple banned for looking in a crystal ball.

Click to collapse



Banned because Y U NO CELEBRATE IT ?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Y U NO CELEBRATE IT ?

Click to collapse



Banned because you know -___-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you know -___-

Click to collapse



Banned because I had forgot, Now I remember 

Soo.. You never belived in Santa?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I had forgot, Now I remember
> 
> Soo.. You never belived in Santa?

Click to collapse



banned because we had one in elementary school, but it was our geography teacher


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned because we had one in elementary school, but it was our geography teacher

Click to collapse



Banned for calling your teacher fat

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 20, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for calling your teacher fat
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being one of them


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 20, 2011)

Banned cause you dont know im lean and muscular(evil laugh)

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 20, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned cause you dont know im lean and muscular(evil laugh)
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you're an evil


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 20, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause you're an evil

Click to collapse



Banned for not completing your sentence


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not completing your sentence

Click to collapse



Banned because I just bout the latest humble indie bundle. Go indie devs!


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned because I just bout the latest humble indie bundle. Go indie devs!

Click to collapse



Banned because:


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned because:

Click to collapse



Banned because my machine begs to differ 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because my machine begs to differ
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because we must kill that machine.  It most probably runs Java  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because we must kill that machine.  It most probably runs Java
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being afraid of Java  and it runs on C, not Java 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for being afraid of Java  and it runs on C, not Java
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned cause i ain't afraid of java ... i just hope i didn't had an ass for teacher 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for being afraid of Java  and it runs on C, not Java
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for running with c-sors.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for running with c-sors.

Click to collapse



Banned because my c-sors are C# hehe (See what I did there?)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because my c-sors are C# hehe (See what I did there?)
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because its 10AM, meaning 5AM there, Y u up so early


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because my c-sors are C# hehe (See what I did there?)
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to grind Java beans with a sharp C-sors, then.

Also;


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for trying to grind Java beans with a sharp C-sors, then.
> 
> Also;

Click to collapse



Banned because the Java beans and c-sors are helping me feel better. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because the Java beans and c-sors are helping me feel better.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because Java is pure crap, C# all the way!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Java is pure crap, C# all the way!!

Click to collapse



banned because for hurting Java's feelings


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because for hurting Java's feelings

Click to collapse



Banned because if Java was a person sitting in front of me, I would grab a knife and cut it into pieces, then throw them to wild dogs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if Java was a person sitting in front of me, I would grab a knife and cut it into pieces, then throw them to wild dogs

Click to collapse



Banned because why so much hate?  Scared it will make C# obsolete xD


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because why so much hate?  Scared it will make C# obsolete xD

Click to collapse



Noo way.
Banned because all the crap that I can do in C#, I can't in Java


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Noo way.
> Banned because all the crap that I can do in C#, I can't in Java

Click to collapse



Banned because you should forgive and forget...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Noo way.
> Banned because all the crap that I can do in C#, I can't in Java

Click to collapse



Banned because ahh xD Liikee.. ?


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because ahh xD Liikee.. ?

Click to collapse



Banned because you're too slow.


----------



## bbedward (Dec 20, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned because you're too slow.

Click to collapse



Banned because thanks total is 13, which is an unlucky number 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 20, 2011)

bbedward said:


> Banned because thanks total is 13, which is an unlucky number
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the total is 15, not 13.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 20, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned because the total is 15, not 13.

Click to collapse



Banned for extreme pony love 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for extreme pony love
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because ponies are g4y


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because ponies are g4y

Click to collapse



Banned because Unicorns aren't


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Unicorns aren't

Click to collapse



banned for taking your Internetz button down


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for taking your Internetz button down

Click to collapse



Banned for giving internetz

double banned because reddit and funnyjunk want to take 9gag down


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving internetz
> 
> double banned because reddit and funnyjunk want to take 9gag down

Click to collapse



Banned because why ?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because why ?

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

lolz  Banned for internet server wars 

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

Someone posted this on 9GAG then on 4chan






Also I ban the person below me for not banning me sooner


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lolz  Banned for internet server wars
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ban you for being British 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lolz  Banned for internet server wars
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't ban me for being below you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't ban me for being below you

Click to collapse



Banned because watt was below me 

So I ban you for being above me 
Also 9gag, 4chan, fj, or bystander?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because watt was below me
> 
> So I ban you for being above me
> Also 9gag, 4chan, fj, or bystander?

Click to collapse



None.  gonna use that method to crash my schools website!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> None.  gonna use that method to crash my schools website!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Banned for hating 9gag


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> None.  gonna use that method to crash my schools website!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



XDXD Good luck dude  And lols, Banned from School 

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Banned for hating 9gag

Click to collapse



Banned for liking them


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD Good luck dude  And lols, Banned from School
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking them


----------



## s8int117 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ban all 22,263 post b4 me

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 20, 2011)

s8int117 said:


> Ban all 22,263 post b4 me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for counting posts

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for counting posts
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for changing your avatar


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for changing your avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying its a lot cooler than the green d*ck

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 21, 2011)

Ban for having a cell better than mine (x10a>x10minipro)

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> Ban for having a cell better than mine (x10a>x10minipro)
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for pre-banning me. Also, inferiority complex.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Banned for pre-banning me. Also, inferiority complex.

Click to collapse



Garage sale ban.

Sent from my HTC Flyer POS using xda creamium


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 21, 2011)

Banned for having a skull on your avatar!

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 21, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for having a skull on your avatar!
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for horny stick figure avatar

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Dec 21, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for horny stick figure avatar
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL banned .

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 21, 2011)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> LOL banned .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for teh lulz


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 21, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for teh lulz

Click to collapse



Werewolf ban!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Werewolf ban!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Vampire ban!


----------



## BodenM (Dec 21, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for noticing
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## agent205 (Dec 21, 2011)

BodenM said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned for the excuse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for the excuse

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread was once the reason of xda servers overload... look at it dying


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

Banned because 



			
				Ban the person above you said:
			
		

>

Click to collapse


----------



## super_paws (Dec 21, 2011)

Ban for being named Max


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 21, 2011)

super_paws said:


> Ban for being named Max

Click to collapse



Banned for being Canadian


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being Canadian

Click to collapse



Banned for being racist


----------



## pkdayga (Dec 21, 2011)

Banned for not being racist.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

pkdayga said:


> Banned for not being racist.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing nothing about me


----------



## pkdayga (Dec 21, 2011)

Banned for being right.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

pkdayga said:


> Banned for being right.

Click to collapse



Banned because I always am, now respect my power or GTFO!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I always am, now respect my power or GTFO!

Click to collapse



Banned because we should all dedicate half hour to the ban thread and get as many people partiipating as possible to have it mental like it used to be


----------



## jenablinsky (Dec 21, 2011)

Banned cause you're from UK.

Sent from my I9000 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

Bannedo for beingo from intaliano


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

taethebest said:


> 111111111111
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Im about to report your post -_-
All your posts but 1 are just one word or spam like that^

*Waits for MOD to come in and be a boss saying banned for spammin*


----------



## erraz (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Im about to report your post -_-
> All your posts but 1 are just one word or spam like that^
> 
> *Waits....
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 21, 2011)

erraz said:


> MacaronyMax said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because Im about to report your post -_-
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## lamborg (Dec 22, 2011)

banned for the android avatar which isn't even happy.


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 22, 2011)

Banned for such a dumb ban  

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 22, 2011)

Banned for understanding abdg jsbxuqo bagdux jwkcqo!

Sent from my HTC Fach P512 using xda abxhbnmw


----------



## carlosfeco (Dec 22, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for understanding abdg jsbxuqo bagdux jwkcqo!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Fach P512 using xda abxhbnmw

Click to collapse



Banned for using "xda abxhbnmw" n00b edition


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2011)

Noob ban. Come back when you have more posts, n00b.


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Noob ban. Come back when you have more posts, n00b.

Click to collapse



Pro ban, wait until everyone catches up with your post amount.


----------



## jshealton (Dec 22, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> Pro ban, wait until everyone catches up with your post amount.

Click to collapse



Banned for flying the bird in your avatar. Lol.

Sent from my Nexus S ice cream sundae.


----------



## SoloSkull (Dec 22, 2011)

jshealton said:


> Banned for flying the bird in your avatar. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S ice cream sundae.

Click to collapse



Banned for having ice cream sundaes!

I'm hungry.


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 22, 2011)

SoloSkull said:


> Banned for having ice cream sundaes!
> 
> I'm hungry.

Click to collapse



Banned for being hungry


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

Banned cause i just ate 


MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being hungry

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i just ate
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being from Greece.


----------



## plus0 (Dec 22, 2011)

More bans for everybody!


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 22, 2011)

plus0 said:


> More bans for everybody!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning more than 1 person on a single post

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Dec 22, 2011)

plus0 said:


> More bans for everybody!

Click to collapse



for (int bans=1;i<=users;bans++)
{
Ban(i);
}


----------



## plus0 (Dec 22, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> for (int bans=1;i<=users;bans++)
> {
> Ban(i);
> }

Click to collapse



Banned for banning everybody aswell!


negrobembon said:


> Banned for banning more than 1 person on a single post
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning ME!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

plus0 said:


> Banned for banning everybody aswell!
> 
> Banned for banning ME!

Click to collapse



Lame double quote ban is lame
Banned 
Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 22, 2011)

MoonRaven said:


> for (int bans=1;i<=users;bans++)
> {
> Ban(i);
> }

Click to collapse



Banned cause it'll be looping forever
Check the var i 



dexter93 said:


> Lame double quote ban is lame
> Banned
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being lame

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause it'll be looping forever
> Check the var i
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned cause you are a cleaning agent
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you are a cleaning agent
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using a not so sensational phone

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for using a not so sensational phone
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't been on all day


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I haven't been on all day

Click to collapse



Banned cause I suspect you are going to be on all night  


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Rocky7032 (Dec 22, 2011)

Banned because the foundation of your argument sucks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I suspect you are going to be on all night
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't

Click to collapse






Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me check if you wrote your ban in white


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me check if you wrote your ban in white

Click to collapse



Trololololo ban 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## tkemack (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Trololololo ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for beats audio 

Sent from my Blazing ET4G


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 23, 2011)

tkemack said:


> Banned for beats audio
> 
> Sent from my Blazing ET4G

Click to collapse



Baned for having a 4g device 


Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## qzfive (Dec 23, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> Baned for having a 4g device
> 
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned for having such a small device that's too small for my hands


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 23, 2011)

qzfive said:


> Banned for having such a small device that's too small for my hands

Click to collapse



Banned because I hope you're being sarcastic 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because I hope you're being sarcastic
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



banned for having hope

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 23, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> banned for having hope
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because hope is a good thing to have.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 23, 2011)

Banned for speaking a genious thing 

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for speaking a genious thing
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for a horrible GIF


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a horrible GIF

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting that pic ugh:'(

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for quoting that pic ugh:'(
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause that pic killed you 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause that pic killed you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for letting me take you down with me

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for letting me take you down with me
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for letting him down


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for letting me take you down with me
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for rooting 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for letting him down

Click to collapse



Banned for posting the same time I did 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for posting the same time I did
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not seeing there is a minute difference between the 2 posts


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> banned for not seeing there is a minute difference between the 2 posts

Click to collapse



Banned cause it was just some seconds ...less than the xda app needs to refresh 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause it was just some seconds ...less than the xda app needs to refresh
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the default sig

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 23, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for not using the default sig
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the default sig

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned for don't like the default sig!


Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 24, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for don't like the default sig!
> 
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about sig


----------



## erisboxx (Dec 24, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for talking about sig

Click to collapse



BANNED! for insufficient ratio of the word BANNED to any other words other than BANNED!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 24, 2011)

erisboxx said:


> BANNED! for insufficient ratio of the word BANNED to any other words other than BANNED!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for the 3 "BANNED" words

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for the 3 "BANNED" words
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Don't scream the word...its illegal ! Banned!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## scott951 (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Don't scream the word...its illegal ! Banned!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



I ban you for running a sense rom! With beats audio and your 18 years old.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

scott951 said:


> I ban you for running a sense rom! With beats audio and your 18 years old.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking me! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned for stockup and refined droid avsta

huh?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for stockup and refined droid avsta
> 
> huh?

Click to collapse



Wtf ban 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wtf ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a dexter-ious

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 24, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for being a dexter-ious
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Cupid ban

Sent from my Aphrodite using premium olive oil


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ryno_666 said:


> Cupid ban
> 
> Sent from my Aphrodite using premium olive oil

Click to collapse



Rhino ban 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

concuncon said:


> ^ Banned for having no life on Xmas day.

Click to collapse



Banned because that arrow is pointing at xda's logo


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that arrow is pointing at xda's logo

Click to collapse



Banned because Christmas is tomorrow,not today 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because Christmas is tomorrow,not today
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause christmas sucks for me this year

huh?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned cause christmas sucks for me this year
> 
> huh?

Click to collapse



Banned because why?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because why?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have christmas


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't have christmas

Click to collapse



Why? BANNED FOR IT!!!

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> Why? BANNED FOR IT!!!
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm Muslim


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm Muslim [/
> 
> Banned because you really dont have christmast
> 
> huh?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> husam666 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because I'm Muslim [/
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## agent205 (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> negrobembon said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because no..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## erisboxx (Dec 24, 2011)

agent205 said:


> husam666 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because i don't have christmast either
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

erisboxx said:


> agent205 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to ban people like you, then I took an arrow in the knee.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> erisboxx said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for ruining the quote system
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## agent205 (Dec 24, 2011)

LzVebz said:


> husam666 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for doing the same, lol
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 24, 2011)

agent205 said:


> LzVebz said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for lol-ing
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned because I'm not going to quote you so that sh!+ will be fixed because I'm too lazy to fix it manually


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not going to quote you so that sh!+ will be fixed because I'm too lazy to fix it manually

Click to collapse



Banned for implying dirty words

huh?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for implying dirty words
> 
> huh?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking in the end of each post


----------



## tehgyb (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for asking in the end of each post

Click to collapse



Banned for failure to perform a barrel roll


Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned for asking in the end of each post


----------



## tehgyb (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for asking in the end of each post

Click to collapse



Double banned for double post


Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

tehgyb said:


> Double banned for double post
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because the x button in every tab in chrome is a mouse magnet, I'm sick of closing tabs instead of switching to them


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the x button in every tab in chrome is a mouse magnet, I'm sick of closing tabs instead of switching to them

Click to collapse



Banned for not using trusty old IE

huh?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for not using trusty old IE
> 
> huh?

Click to collapse



Banned because whaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because whaaaaaaaaaat?

Click to collapse



Banned for you know what

huh?


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 25, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for you know what
> 
> huh?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a foe construct.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

Mr.Highway said:


> Banned for being a foe construct.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Say what? Ban

huh?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Say what? Ban
> 
> huh?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking too much GTFO!


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for asking too much GTFO!

Click to collapse



Banned for throwing me out

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 25, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for throwing me out
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your sig

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 25, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for changing your sig
> 
> Sent from my U20i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting smoking in your sig.


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 25, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Banned for promoting smoking in your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I smoke,ha.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

Mr.Highway said:


> Banned cause I smoke,ha.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 25, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned because i dont
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for, we'll for being you.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

Mr.Highway said:


> Banned for, we'll for being you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because im bored

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 25, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned because im bored
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm going bed, merry Christmas everyone.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 25, 2011)

Mr.Highway said:


> Banned cause I'm going bed, merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



merry Christmas ban 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> merry Christmas ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it's too cold to take a sh!+


----------



## jenablinsky (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned because it's Christmas.


----------



## surphing (Dec 25, 2011)

jenablinsky said:


> Banned because it's Christmas.

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont like Christmas.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

jenablinsky said:


> Banned because it's Christmas.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's time be nice to people you can't stand, all year


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's time be nice to people you can't stand, all year

Click to collapse



banned because I don't have to be nice

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xlGmanlx (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned because no one was accusing you of being nice 


mallen462 said:


> banned because I don't have to be nice
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

xlGmanlx said:


> Banned because no one was accusing you of being nice

Click to collapse



Banned for not singing blink-128's song


----------



## agent205 (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not singing blink-128's song

Click to collapse



Banned cause there're many f*cking mosquitos here
Dang*

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## qzfive (Dec 25, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause there're many f*cking mosquitos here
> Dang*
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned because your signature is watching me


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

qzfive said:


> Banned because your signature is watching me

Click to collapse



Banned for 

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because my brain is hungry for knowledge lately more than ever


----------



## agent205 (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my brain is hungry for knowledge lately more than ever

Click to collapse



Banned cause i don't wanna think 'bout anything this time

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my brain is hungry for knowledge lately more than ever

Click to collapse



Banned.... 
Your argument is invalid 
IT'S MY BIRTHDAY! 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Dec 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned....
> Your argument is invalid
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse



Banned because birthdays are not allowed.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned....
> Your argument is invalid
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping someone

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

Banned for posting at the same time


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping someone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------
> 
> Banned for posting at the same time

Click to collapse



Banned for allowing me to ninja you.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping someone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------
> 
> Banned for posting at the same time

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I did it AGAIN!
Pipsqueak will bite you..... If I tell her too 
Double parakeet bite ban.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned....
> Your argument is invalid
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse



Banned because yoyu didnt tell us how old are you now

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## CAR1977 (Dec 25, 2011)

Please explain your definition of "age" ;-)

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

CAR1977 said:


> Please explain your definition of "age" ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being an old car


----------



## CAR1977 (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an old car

Click to collapse



Banned because t h ose are my initials  and I a m not old


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

CAR1977 said:


> Banned because t h ose are my initials  and I a m not old

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care, a car that was made in 77 is old


----------



## CAR1977 (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care, a car that was made in 77 is old

Click to collapse



Banned because of carelessness and discrimination against old cars

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

CAR1977 said:


> Banned because of carelessness and discrimination against old cars
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I like old cars (no homo)


----------



## CAR1977 (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I like old cars (no homo)

Click to collapse



Unbanned because its christmas

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## powduh09 (Dec 25, 2011)

CAR1977 said:


> Unbanned because its christmas
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not capitalizing the "C" in Christmas...

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

powduh09 said:


> Banned for not capitalizing the "C" in Christmas...
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnned


----------



## CAR1977 (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnned

Click to collapse



Yessssss, let's Ban them all....

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 26, 2011)

Noooooo lets ban you alone(evil grin)

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## CAR1977 (Dec 26, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Noooooo lets ban you alone(evil grin)
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse





powduh09 said:


> Banned for not capitalizing the "C" in Christmas...
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh no, Double Ban.....What am I going to do ????


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 26, 2011)

CAR1977 said:


> Oh no, Double Ban.....What am I going to do ????

Click to collapse



You're just gonna get my ban 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## muerteman (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned for having a hidden lab in your house 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 26, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Banned for having a hidden lab in your house
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because of using an adr464737384848


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 26, 2011)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Banned because of using an adr464737384848

Click to collapse



Banned for writing complex words;


Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 26, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for writing complex words;
> 
> 
> Sent from my U20i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being xXx

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned for judging

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Dec 26, 2011)

SounderBruce said:


> Banned for using the cutest Android avatar ever.

Click to collapse



Banned for using nintendo style avatar

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 26, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for using nintendo style avatar
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned for agent droid avatar

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 26, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for agent droid avatar
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for serious droid avatar

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 26, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for serious droid avatar
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for... err.. what image is that ?

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 26, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for... err.. what image is that ?
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



banned for asking questions   
You no can do that 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bbedward (Dec 26, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> banned for asking questions
> You no can do that
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for poor English.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Dec 26, 2011)

bbedward said:


> Banned for poor English.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking english...


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 26, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for... err.. what image is that ?
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



That image is from a cartoon on YouTube, DickFigures, and my signature is the cover of a Hellween single, banned for not knowing this!

And ban to the previous for speaking things that can make people break the rules!


Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 26, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> That image is from a cartoon on YouTube, DickFigures, and my signature is the cover of a Hellween single, banned for not knowing this!
> 
> And ban to the previous for speaking things that can make people break the rules!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for writing ****

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for being a **** nazi 
 Oh nein, du hast mich 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being a **** nazi
> Oh nein, du hast mich
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause he ain't no Dirk Nazi 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being a **** nazi
> Oh nein, du hast mich
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being racist


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being racist

Click to collapse



Banananananananananed 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banananananananananed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banana ban

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for banana ban
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it was a twitch ban 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because it was a twitch ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for explaining
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting a good ban


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wasting a good ban

Click to collapse



banned for being too economic with bans

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> banned for being too economic with bans
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being too mainstream


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being too mainstream

Click to collapse



Banned for being online 
Double banned for leaving the mafia thread dead 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being online
> Double banned for leaving the mafia thread dead
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because what do you want me to do? dance?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what do you want me to do? dance?

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah why not?
DO THE CONGA ! 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because yeah why not?
> DO THE CONGA !
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the other with a question

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for banning the other with a question
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're jelly 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## cabessius (Dec 27, 2011)

BA
        BANN
      BANNED
    BANNEDBA
  BANNEDBANN
 BANNEDBANNE
BANNEDBANNED
          BA
          BA
          BA

​Banned because I hate christmas


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

cabessius said:


> BA
> BANN
> BANNED
> BANNEDBA
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned because this could be a good tree
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## cabessius (Dec 27, 2011)

​
BANNED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
Because I want


----------



## agent205 (Dec 27, 2011)

cabessius said:


> ​
> BANNED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
> Because I want

Click to collapse



Banned cause i wish

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## CallMeVentus (Dec 27, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause i wish
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned because I need

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because its a necessity

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because its a necessity
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for pming


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned for being a child genius

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Moh Moh (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned for having big green testicals and eating apples.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 28, 2011)

Moh Moh said:


> Banned for having big green testicals and eating apples.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him nothing bad

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Macbook86000 (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because i thanked your post


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Macbook86000 said:


> Banned because i thanked your post

Click to collapse



Fail ban is fail
Thats why I ban you 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Fail ban is fail
> Thats why I ban you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because Dexter.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> Banned because Dexter.

Click to collapse



Banned because imma kill you

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because imma kill you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your scientific experimente failed to meet expectations and deadline


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 28, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> Banned because your scientific experimente failed to meet expectations and deadline

Click to collapse



banned because pistachio is green!


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 28, 2011)

scaccomatt0 said:


> banned because pistachio is green!

Click to collapse



Banned you because your cat is funny!


----------



## Vytenisx8 (Dec 28, 2011)

banned you becouse you're from Portugal


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Vytenisx8 said:


> banned you becouse you're from Portugal

Click to collapse



Banned for nice avvy


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Weissi46 (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because i have nothing better to do

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Weissi46 said:


> Banned because i have nothing better to do
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause u should quote 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 28, 2011)

Weissi46 said:


> Banned because i have nothing better to do
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate Vodafone!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> Banned because I hate Vodafone!

Click to collapse



Banned because there are worse 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because there are worse
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you are worse


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because there are worse
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because i see only horse


----------



## - Swift - (Dec 28, 2011)

scaccomatt0 said:


> banned because i see only horse

Click to collapse



Banned because you are the horse.

Sent from my SN10T1 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

IrishStuff09 said:


> Banned because you are the horse.
> 
> Sent from my SN10T1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are the donkey 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## maxharl (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you are the donkey
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because he got a biggus dickus


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

maxharl said:


> banned because he got a biggus dickus

Click to collapse



Banned cause my ears are having an orgasm 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause my ears are having an orgasm
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having an unappropriate orgasm

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for having an unappropriate orgasm
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are jelly


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you are jelly
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because his ears are producing too much wax


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because his ears are producing too much wax

Click to collapse



Banned because he can't enjoy real music 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## firestormapps (Dec 28, 2011)

Weissi46 said:


> Banned because i have nothing better to do
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having nothing better to do.


----------



## erisboxx (Dec 28, 2011)

This threads funny how does it work?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

erisboxx said:


> This threads funny how does it work?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App

Click to collapse



Like this: 
Banned for being off topic!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## nrm5110 (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Like this:
> Banned for being off topic!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a long signature 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff-dev (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned because I swore off Ramen Noodles


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 29, 2011)

Geoff-dev said:


> Banned because I swore off Ramen Noodles

Click to collapse



Banned because lol.


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> Banned because lol.

Click to collapse



Banned for lolling on a lollipop.


----------



## X Project X (Dec 29, 2011)

skyhammer said:


> Banned for lolling on a lollipop.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me post number 22488! You jealous?


----------



## agent205 (Dec 29, 2011)

X Project X said:


> Banned for giving me post number 22488! You jealous?

Click to collapse



Banned cause i'm not jealous


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 29, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause i'm not jealous

Click to collapse



Banned because the Sandwich is near... o.o


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 29, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> Banned because the Sandwich is near... o.o

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mrkevo3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned because I have nothing else better to do

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 29, 2011)

kevo3000 said:


> Banned because I have nothing else better to do
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for asking me to hit the thanks


----------



## 00Scott00 (Dec 29, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for asking me to hit the thanks

Click to collapse



Banned for not hitting the thanks

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

00Scott00 said:


> Banned for not hitting the thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned for bumping 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## j2kquest (Dec 29, 2011)

agent205 said:


> husam666 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because i don't have christmast either
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## agent205 (Dec 29, 2011)

j2kquest said:


> agent205 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for being agent205
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by agent205
> >
> >
> > > Originally Posted by husam666
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Tigermoto (Dec 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> > Fail ban is fail
> >
> > Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## agent205 (Dec 30, 2011)

Tigermoto said:


> dexter93 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for using fail more times than ban.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 30, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Tigermoto said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for banning dexter
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 30, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> agent205 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for being an agent
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 30, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> negrobembon said:
> 
> 
> > banned for hatting on agents
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## DigiQ8 (Dec 30, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> mallen462 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned on banning a banning ban.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## agent205 (Dec 30, 2011)

DigiQ8 said:


> Phistachio said:
> 
> 
> > Not banned for having a Galaxy S2 <3
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Tigermoto (Dec 30, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Banned for banning dexter
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to insidiously breach my heart..... 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## - Swift - (Dec 30, 2011)

Tigermoto said:


> agent205 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for trying to insidiously breach my heart.....
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

IrishStuff09 said:


> Banned because your dead.
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because am I the only one who cares about fixing the quoting crap?


----------



## Tigermoto (Dec 30, 2011)

IrishStuff09 said:


> Banned because your dead.
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out that I replied from the Netherworld


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 30, 2011)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for pointing out that I replied from the Netherworld

Click to collapse



banned because you believe your in the netherworld

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 30, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> banned because you believe your in the netherworld
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you cant be sure he isnt

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned because you cant be sure he isnt
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for ics


----------



## Tigermoto (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> banned for ics

Click to collapse



Banned for using acronyms without caps. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for using acronyms without caps.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because ics is Ice Cream Sandwich and I'm running that now 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## saboture (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because ics is Ice Cream Sandwich and I'm running that now
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you think you're awesome for having ICS on your Sensation when in reality I'm cooler because I have ICS on my EVO 3D.


----------



## qzfive (Dec 30, 2011)

saboture said:


> Banned because you think you're awesome for having ICS on your Sensation when in reality I'm cooler because I have ICS on my EVO 3D.
> 
> problem.jpg

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling


----------



## mike21pr (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned for making me lose 30 seconds of my life trying to pronounce your nick... how do you pronounce "qz" ??? 

sEnT fRoM mY ExYnOs PoWeReD MoNsTeR


----------



## becandl (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned, all of you, for making me look at this thread out of pure curiosity.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 31, 2011)

becandl said:


> Banned, all of you, for making me look at this thread out of pure curiosity.

Click to collapse



Banned for being nosy

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## jriv (Dec 31, 2011)

All of you are banned cause this is my 1000 post!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 31, 2011)

jriv said:


> All of you are banned cause this is my 1000 post!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium

Click to collapse



happy 1000th post you've won a babababand

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> happy 1000th post you've won a babababand
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because does not belong to the Family.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 31, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> Banned because does not belong to the Family.

Click to collapse



Banned for excluding him/her

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for excluding him/her
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned Don Corleone


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> Banned because you banned Don Corleone

Click to collapse



Banned because are you in the mafia ?


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because are you in the mafia ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he is mafia

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Tigermoto (Dec 31, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for thinking he is mafia
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting he isn't Mafioso

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for suggesting he isn't Mafioso
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not respecting the mafia


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not respecting the mafia

Click to collapse



Banned because mafia rules 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because mafia rules
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for spamming

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not spamming...  its a fact 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I'm not spamming...  its a fact
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for stating facts in a ban thread


----------



## qs504792 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my Triumph with 4k Quadrant.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

qs504792 said:


> Sent from my Triumph with 4k Quadrant.

Click to collapse



Banned for showing off

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for showing off
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because look who's talking


----------



## Asddsads98 (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned because look who's talking

Click to collapse



Banned for talking


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 31, 2011)

Asddsads98 said:


> Banned for talking

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting the other talk!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for not letting the other talk!

Click to collapse



Banned for reading useless bans instead of a book


----------



## erisboxx (Dec 31, 2011)

Once I'm banned can I still ban someone else?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## Tigermoto (Dec 31, 2011)

erisboxx said:


> Once I'm banned can I still ban someone else?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you aren't here when banned. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## toasterr (Dec 31, 2011)

banned for replying to a post that wasn't banning someone else.


----------



## akshayf (Dec 31, 2011)

toasterr said:


> banned for replying to a post that wasn't banning someone else.

Click to collapse



Banned for bantering around. 

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reading useless bans instead of a book

Click to collapse



banned for promoting books

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 31, 2011)

mallen462 said:


> banned for promoting books
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a meaningless avatar


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

adamsbankai said:


> Banned because you thought you could ban the above member with inaccurate statements.

Click to collapse



Banned for overrating androind


----------



## drewahner (Dec 31, 2011)

*BANNED*



husam666 said:


> Banned for overrating androind

Click to collapse



BANNED for misspelling ANDROID


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 31, 2011)

drewahner said:


> BANNED for misspelling ANDROID

Click to collapse



Banned for grammar nazism

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mike21pr (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned for having big lips!!! (bembon)

sEnT fRoM mY ExYnOs PoWeReD MoNsTeR


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy new year to everybody ban

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 31, 2011)

End of the world ban for everybody (2012)

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

XxLordxX said:


> End of the world ban for everybody (2012)
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because we still have plenty of time left 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Jan 1, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Tigermoto said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for banning dexter
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 1, 2012)

R3dF1v3 said:


> agent205 said:
> 
> 
> > First ban of 2012!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## adamsbankai (Jan 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Second ban of 2012!
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



banned because that one actually is not the second ban of 2012!


----------



## Asddsads98 (Jan 1, 2012)

adamsbankai said:


> banned because that one actually is not the second ban of 2012!

Click to collapse



Banned for being Captain Obvious!

Sent from my AGM reaper drone using a WiFi-less laptop


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 1, 2012)

Pre happy new year band from Cali living in the past

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## WasabiWa83 (Jan 1, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Pre happy new year band from Cali living in the past
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the past.

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------




Ryanmo5 said:


> Banned for living in the past

Click to collapse



Banned for copying me.


----------



## Ryanmo5 (Jan 1, 2012)

WasabiWa83 said:


> Banned for living in the past.

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to that line lol


----------



## WasabiWa83 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryanmo5 said:


> Banned for beating me to that line lol

Click to collapse



Banned for lol


----------



## cullenmq1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for stating a useless meaningless ban

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 1, 2012)

cullenmq1 said:


> Banned for stating a useless meaningless ban
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because your ban is meaningless too, as you do not quote and therefore you do not direct your ban to a specific person

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Asddsads98 (Jan 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because your ban is meaningless too, as you do not quote and therefore you do not direct your ban to a specific person
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cartoon character  

Sent from my AGM reaper drone using a WiFi-less laptop


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 1, 2012)

Asddsads98 said:


> Banned for being a cartoon character
> 
> Sent from my AGM reaper drone using a WiFi-less laptop

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning how OLD is that cartoon

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 1, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for not mentioning how OLD is that cartoon
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning that Dexter's Lab is now quite old....


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for mentioning that Dexter's Lab is now quite old....

Click to collapse



Banned because it never gets old


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it never gets old

Click to collapse



Banned because you know it does

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned because you know it does
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because NEVER!


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because NEVER!

Click to collapse



Banned because you know the truth. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jan 1, 2012)

TobiasLindberg said:


> banned cause too big signature
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for double qouting.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Jan 1, 2012)

bdubs4200 said:


> Banned for double qouting.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned...for banning a double quoter.


----------



## mike21pr (Jan 1, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned...for banning a double quoter.

Click to collapse



banned for banning a guy for banning a guy for being a double quoter 

sEnT fRoM mY ExYnOs PoWeReD MoNsTeR


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 1, 2012)

mike21pr said:


> banned for banning a guy for banning a guy for being a double quoter
> 
> sEnT fRoM mY ExYnOs PoWeReD MoNsTeR

Click to collapse



Banned for drooling

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 1, 2012)

mike21pr said:


> banned for banning a guy for banning a guy for being a double quoter
> 
> sEnT fRoM mY ExYnOs PoWeReD MoNsTeR

Click to collapse



banned for starting a chain banding

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## arknailed7754 (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for molesting a pigeon

Sent from my Desire HD using pigeon molester gps


----------



## neoxx3m (Jan 2, 2012)

I ultraban you for ultrabanning everyone before you.
There can be only one!


snowpatrol1702 said:


> Banned for molesting a pigeon
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using pigeon molester gps

Click to collapse





Sent from my xperia "z10i"


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 2, 2012)

snowpatrol1702 said:


> Banned for molesting a pigeon
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using pigeon molester gps

Click to collapse



"wait, who molested a pigeon?" ban

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Jan 2, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> "wait, who molested a pigeon?" ban
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned for not paying attention on day 1 - that could've been a War Pigeon.


----------



## Emanshaun (Jan 2, 2012)

Banning everyone who has posted in this thread cause i can't find a fully working sense gingerbread rom for my wildfire


----------



## ben0551 (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned for using this thread to reach a post count of > 10


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 2, 2012)

Emanshaun said:


> Banning everyone who has posted in this thread cause i can't find a fully working sense gingerbread rom for my wildfire

Click to collapse



band for having a wildfire

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 2, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> band for having a wildfire
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Chuck norris style unbannable ban

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## UnknownAccount (Jan 2, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Chuck norris style unbannable ban
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using illegal xda premium app! 

P.S yes i can see that B)

Sent from Mexico


----------



## Fire n mage (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned user say what? Meow

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 2, 2012)

UnknownAccount said:


> Banned for using illegal xda premium app!
> 
> P.S yes i can see that B)
> 
> Sent from Mexico

Click to collapse



Prove it or else you are banned

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fire n mage said:


> Banned user say what? Meow
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because it just got real

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jan 2, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because it just got real
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong, its not real anymore.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 2, 2012)

bdubs4200 said:


> Banned for being wrong, its not real anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jan 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for having more posts than me.

Click to collapse



Banned for not trolling as much as me

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 2, 2012)

bdubs4200 said:


> Banned for not trolling as much as me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not including ponies.


----------



## thelegendarylegends (Jan 2, 2012)

asdgadsfgadfgadsfgadfg

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

sdfgsdfgsdfgsfgsdfhgsdfgdsfg


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

thelegendarylegends said:


> asdgadsfgadfgadsfgadfg
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------
> 
> sdfgsdfgsdfgsfgsdfhgsdfgdsfg

Click to collapse








-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## arenase (Jan 2, 2012)

WegArt said:


> I'll Ban You All because I need another post to reach 10

Click to collapse



Banning WegArt because his reaching 10 postings should never trump having a ride pimped, yet somehow it has.

Banned.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 2, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banning WegArt because his reaching 10 postings should never trump having a ride pimped, yet somehow it has.
> 
> Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning.


----------



## Asddsads98 (Jan 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a banner 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 2, 2012)

Asddsads98 said:


> Banned for being a banner
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for ban banning


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for ban banning

Click to collapse



Banned from Rory Gallagher 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## XDA_h3n (Jan 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned from Rory Gallagher
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

XDA_h3n said:


> Banned because I want to.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because I am awesome


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I am awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not the Miz


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned because you're not the Miz

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm simply awesome 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## cabessius (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned because you spend too much time in OT


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

cabessius said:


> Banned because you spend too much time in OT

Click to collapse



Banned because you spend too much time looking at others and telling them their faults.  Judgmental much? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## cabessius (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned because your phone is not the beast. The Galaxy Note is.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

cabessius said:


> Banned because your phone is not the beast. The Galaxy Note is.

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone is beast enough to me  I don't care about your judgmental ideas of which phone trumps mine. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## agent205 (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because my phone is beast enough to me  I don't care about your judgmental ideas of which phone trumps mine.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned cause i still have 41% battery for 6 hours

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## arenase (Jan 2, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause i still have 41% battery for 6 hours
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm already running with the sandwich (well, my HD2 is).


Thanks to Tytung and the rest of the developer community


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 2, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because I'm already running with the sandwich (well, my HD2 is).
> 
> 
> Thanks to Tytung and the rest of the developer community

Click to collapse



Banned because im jelly

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned because im jelly
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you should.. ics is awesome. And its on my phone

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should.. ics is awesome. And its on my phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a bragger

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 2, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for being a bragger
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting the same thing as someone else... 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for posting the same thing as someone else...
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



band for making accusations

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 2, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> band for making accusations
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 3, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for making me lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the name Tigermoto


----------



## agent205 (Jan 3, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for using the name Tigermoto

Click to collapse



Banned cause i'm hungry

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 3, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause i'm hungry
> 
> Sent from my heart into yours

Click to collapse



Banned because me too .. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## djgboy (Jan 3, 2012)

You are all banned I Have food 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 3, 2012)

djgboy said:


> You are all banned I Have food
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Get the ban out of here ! You can leave the food though..


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Get the ban out of here ! You can leave the food though..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy.


----------



## Asddsads98 (Jan 3, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being lazy.

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing laziness in this modern society!

Sent from my AGM reaper drone using a WiFi-less laptop


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 3, 2012)

Asddsads98 said:


> Banned for not allowing laziness in this modern society!
> 
> Sent from my AGM reaper drone using a WiFi-less laptop

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me donuts.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 3, 2012)

WegArt said:


> I'm gonna ban MoonRaven because he's greedy.

Click to collapse



Banned for not donating to me.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 3, 2012)

WegArt said:


> Another banning for being greedy much more than I expected.

Click to collapse



Banned for not thanking my posts.


----------



## Athavan (Jan 3, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not thanking my posts.

Click to collapse



banned for asking thanks

Swyped from: GT-I9100
Sent using: XDA Premium App


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 3, 2012)

Athavan said:


> banned for asking thanks
> 
> Swyped from: GT-I9100
> Sent using: XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for not thanking lol

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## yannn007 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for not thanking lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because this is my 10 post


----------



## akshayf (Jan 3, 2012)

yannn007 said:


> Banned because this is my 10 post

Click to collapse



Banned for gay smilies. 

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 3, 2012)

akshayf said:


> Banned for gay smilies.
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for whatever a "Full android" is.


----------



## akshayf (Jan 3, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for whatever a "Full android" is.

Click to collapse



Banned for disrespecting ICS

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## UnknownAccount (Jan 3, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not donating to me.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to get money without any work  lol 

Sent from Mexico


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jan 3, 2012)

akshayf said:


> Banned for disrespecting ICS
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying ICS is a "Full Android" when GB is full enough

Herpderp Adreno + Tegra.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jan 3, 2012)

UnknownAccount said:


> Banned for trying to get money without any work  lol
> 
> Sent from Mexico

Click to collapse



Banned for ninja-ing my post

Herpderp Adreno + Tegra.


----------



## arenase (Jan 3, 2012)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for ninja-ing my post
> 
> Herpderp Adreno + Tegra.

Click to collapse



Banned (x2) for evoking ninjistic characteristics and for failing to mention that they too like the Ice Cream.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2012)

EmoBoiix3 said:


> Banned for ninja-ing my post
> 
> Herpderp Adreno + Tegra.

Click to collapse



Banned because I miss banning


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

banned because you also miss me, right? xD 


husam666 said:


> Banned because I miss banning

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

gumiteve said:


> banned because trying to reach 10 stupid posts

Click to collapse




banned because atleast you're doing it in a semi productive way




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because you also miss me, right? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting g4y material


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

banned because whaa? xD where?  I'm not. g four.why xD





husam666 said:


> Banned for posting g4y material

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because whaa? xD where?  I'm not. g four.why xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because yeah sure you're not


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because yeah sure you're not

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not I'm not! xD

double ban for doubting me 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because yeah sure you're not

Click to collapse



banned for not using you HD7?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not using you HD7?

Click to collapse





banned because he hasn't got it yet I don't think 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because he hasn't got it yet I don't think
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



banned cause he needs to go home and get it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause he needs to go home and get it

Click to collapse



banned because or someone goes and takes it to him xD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because or someone goes and takes it to him xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not being that person or giving me money for a plane ticket or 2 to get there then to husam then back


----------



## Silversniper (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because or someone goes and takes it to him xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your Name is Max, i dont like Max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

Silversniper said:


> Banned because your Name is Max, i dont like Max

Click to collapse





 banned for not liking me  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not being that person or giving me money for a plane ticket or 2 to get there then to husam then back

Click to collapse



banned for not realising I can't afford that 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## nuuits (Jan 3, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because you believe your in the netherworld
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not using "you're" properly.

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

banned whoever deleted those posts 

M_T_M


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned whoever deleted those posts
> 
> M_T_M

Click to collapse



banned for missing a post

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for missing a post
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting on tiny chat with some troll friends


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not getting on tiny chat with some troll friends

Click to collapse



banned for having troll friends

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for having troll friends
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because someone thanked you for that??!


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because someone thanked you for that??!

Click to collapse



Banned for disrespecting the thanks button.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 4, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for disrespecting the thanks button.

Click to collapse



Banned for existing.


----------



## Asddsads98 (Jan 4, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for existing.

Click to collapse



Banned because you took an arrow to the knee 

Sent from my AGM reaper drone using a WiFi-less laptop


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 4, 2012)

Asddsads98 said:


> Banned because you took an arrow to the knee
> 
> Sent from my AGM reaper drone using a WiFi-less laptop

Click to collapse



banned for not making sense

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 4, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for not making sense
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not gaming.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not gaming.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a negative ban


----------



## adamski123 (Jan 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using a negative ban

Click to collapse



Banned. End of.

what this is sent from is a secret...


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 4, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> Banned. End of.
> 
> what this is sent from is a secret...

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping secrets.


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 4, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> Banned. End of.
> 
> what this is sent from is a secret...

Click to collapse



Banned for saying "what this is sent from is a secret..." when your signature distinctly says Galaxy SII


----------



## adamski123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for saying "what this is sent from is a secret..." when your signature distinctly says Galaxy SII

Click to collapse



Banned for being a smartarse  

what this is sent from is a secret...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> Banned for being a smartarse
> 
> what this is sent from is a secret...

Click to collapse



banned because i have a headache, and my brain refuses to stop thinking, it's going to overheat


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

banned because I haven't seen you in the Mafia thread in.a while xD 


husam666 said:


> banned because i have a headache, and my brain refuses to stop thinking, it's going to overheat

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because I haven't seen you in the Mafia thread in.a while xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because sry


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because sry

Click to collapse







banned because apology accepted xD

and double ban for having another hot Facebook wife 

Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because apology accepted xD
> 
> and double ban for having another hot Facebook wife
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Banned cause i try to learn editing..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i try to learn editing..

Click to collapse





banned for using lightroom 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned for using lightroom
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Banned cause photoshop is too much for the stuff i want to do


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because apology accepted xD
> 
> and double ban for having another hot Facebook wife
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



banned because that's not her rl pic, she's even hotter


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause photoshop is too much for the stuff i want to do

Click to collapse





banned because fair enough  xD



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because that's not her rl pic, she's even hotter

Click to collapse



banned cause im off to see ur fb page


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because that's not her rl pic, she's even hotter

Click to collapse





banned for being  lucky -__-  xD



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned for being  lucky -__-  xD
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



banned because yeah maybe


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because yeah maybe

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not lucky if you're not getting lucky.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because you're not lucky if you're not getting lucky.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



banned because that ^^^^^^


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned cuz of ^^ spamming


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

BlueFlame4 said:


> Banned cuz of ^^ spamming

Click to collapse



Banned with a bucket of water 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned with a bucket of water
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned with a bucket of salt water and open wounds

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## arenase (Jan 5, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned with a bucket of salt water and open wounds
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for spilling water with salt everywhere, and ouch.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 5, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for spilling water with salt everywhere, and ouch.

Click to collapse



Banned beca


----------



## superuser696 (Jan 5, 2012)

shawayne21 said:


> Banned for having 869 posts without a single "Thanks".

Click to collapse



That's so effing funny. I can stop laughing. Ill thanks you for that.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 5, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned beca

Click to collapse



banned for archive banning

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 5, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for archive banning
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong user who was archive banning.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for banning the wrong user who was archive banning.

Click to collapse



Banned cause of headache 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause of headache
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I need to make more coffee...


----------



## skoni13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned because I want a cup of coffee...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

skoni13 said:


> Banned because I want a cup of coffee...

Click to collapse



Banned cause you should go make one 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you should go make one
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using Vodafone


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for using Vodafone

Click to collapse



Banned cause you do too 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you do too
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm more epicerer


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned because I'm more epicerer

Click to collapse



Banned because you are just a failure 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are just a failure
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 5, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for insulting

Click to collapse



Banned for not insulting back

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 5, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for not insulting back
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a total numpty


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being a total numpty

Click to collapse



Banned for being something


----------



## arenase (Jan 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being something

Click to collapse



Banned for "something" not rhyming with "total numpty".


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 5, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for "something" not rhyming with "total numpty".

Click to collapse




Banned because rhyming is so 2011.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because rhyming is so 2011.

Click to collapse



banned cause I just ****

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 5, 2012)

Bit_Reaper said:


> Banned for cursing....which the noob video said not to do
> 
> Sent From My Mofo

Click to collapse



Banned because only n00bs watch that video...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because only n00bs watch that video...

Click to collapse



Banned cause you need to watch it again 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you need to watch it again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause there was no n00b video when I was a n00b


----------



## adamski123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned cause there was no n00b video when I was a n00b

Click to collapse



Banned because I just lost the game.

what this is sent from is a secret...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> Banned because I just lost the game.
> 
> what this is sent from is a secret...

Click to collapse



Banned for not winning


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not winning

Click to collapse



Banned cause you can't win 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you can't win
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's how they make me feel @ work...


----------



## grzesiek1945 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ban for to long sentence. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm back

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned because I'm back
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't give a damn


----------



## adamski123 (Jan 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't give a damn

Click to collapse



Banned because I do!

what this is sent from is a secret...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> Banned because I do!
> 
> what this is sent from is a secret...

Click to collapse



Banned because I still don't


----------



## cabessius (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned because I don´t care if you both do care or not!


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 5, 2012)

cabessius said:


> Banned because I don´t care if you both do care or not!

Click to collapse



Banned because I want

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## kenixsis (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned because choosing what you want implies some sort of free will.


----------



## arenase (Jan 6, 2012)

kenixsis said:


> Banned because choosing what you want implies some sort of free will.

Click to collapse



Banned cause your sentence was longer than mine.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 6, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned cause your sentence was longer than mine.

Click to collapse



Get banned noob.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## BodenM (Jan 6, 2012)

> Banned for not including ponies.

Click to collapse



Banned for introducing MLP to this thread.

-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 6, 2012)

BodenM said:


> Banned for introducing MLP to this thread.
> 
> -- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing whatever the crap that pony is

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## saboture (Jan 6, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for knowing whatever the crap that pony is
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing about my little pony.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 6, 2012)

saboture said:


> banned for not knowing about my little pony.

Click to collapse



banned for the liking my little pony 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeco7 (Jan 6, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for the liking my little pony
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a little pony.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 6, 2012)

Deeco7 said:


> Banned for owning a little pony.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a little pony 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## - Swift - (Jan 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a little pony
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a little kitten

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2012)

HazzaBlake said:


> banned for being a little squirrel.

Click to collapse



Banned for entering my den


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for entering my den

Click to collapse



Banned because the post you banned is not longer there.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because the post you banned is not longer there.

Click to collapse



banned cause M_T_M probaly did it


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause M_T_M probaly did it

Click to collapse



Banned for making accusations

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Jan 6, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for making accusations
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause there're always your posts above my post tonight 

Sent from hell !


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 6, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause there're always your posts above my post tonight
> 
> Sent from hell !

Click to collapse



Banned because ur android is fancy 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because ur android is fancy
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because android is a lie


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because android is a lie

Click to collapse



banned because android is the truth

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Asddsads98 (Jan 7, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because android is the truth
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because the truth hurts 

Sent from my AGM reaper drone using a WiFi-less laptop


----------



## BodenM (Jan 7, 2012)

Asddsads98 said:


> Banned because the truth hurts
> 
> Sent from my AGM reaper drone using a WiFi-less laptop

Click to collapse



Banned because the truth is that the Galaxy Note is awesome


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)

BodenM said:


> Banned because the truth is that the Galaxy Note is awesome

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe it is, or maybe it's just good advertisement


----------



## BodenM (Jan 7, 2012)

> Banned because maybe it is, or maybe it's just good advertisement

Click to collapse



Banned because M_T_M isn't here

-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)

BodenM said:


> Banned because M_T_M isn't here
> 
> -- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities

Click to collapse



Banned fr thinking that


----------



## Jameslepable (Jan 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned fr thinking that

Click to collapse



Banned because you're you. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jameslepable said:


> Banned because you're you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned just because I wanted to 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Jan 8, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned just because I wanted to
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because i can't finish my tofus

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned because i can't finish my tofus
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you ain't playing fair mate ..


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## reinvynted (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because you have a dexter avatar (which I LOVE) 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

reinvynted said:


> Banned because you have a dexter avatar (which I LOVE)
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I am dexter 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

reinvynted said:


> Banned because you have a dexter avatar (which I LOVE)
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having an avatar of someone


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having an avatar of someone

Click to collapse



Banned because you too hus.. you too 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you too hus.. you too
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because of crappy recovery


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because of crappy recovery

Click to collapse



Banned cause I hate that too..

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I hate that too..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because no text on the screen or anything, just the stupid background


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because no text on the screen or anything, just the stupid background

Click to collapse



Banned for having enough exclamation marks in location to mark you as crazy.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for having enough exclamation marks in location to mark you as crazy.

Click to collapse



Did anyone say 'crazy' ? Here I am  now let me ban you...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Did anyone say 'crazy' ? Here I am  now let me ban you...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not crazy, you're just an evil professor


----------



## reinvynted (Jan 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not crazy, you're just an evil professor

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the land of Nutella!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

reinvynted said:


> Banned for living in the land of Nutella!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're missing all the fun


----------



## reinvynted (Jan 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're missing all the fun

Click to collapse



TT^TT banned because now I'm sad that I don't live there haha


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 9, 2012)

reinvynted said:


> TT^TT banned because now I'm sad that I don't live there haha

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jan 9, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for being jelly
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Toilet ban

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ninjabeaver (Jan 9, 2012)

reinvynted said:


> Banned for living in the land of Nutella!

Click to collapse



Nutella is soooo good...slap some on a grahm cracker and some milk and you are good to go.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 9, 2012)

ninjabeaver said:


> Nutella is soooo good...slap some on a grahm cracker and some milk and you are good to go.

Click to collapse



banned from banned form for not banning

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 9, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned from banned form for not banning
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lolban


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> lolban

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't see anything funny about that ban


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't see anything funny about that ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the joke.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for not getting the joke.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause i love trolling htc tech support


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i love trolling htc tech support

Click to collapse



Banned because htc loves trolling your locked bootloaders and uncreative ideas for new phones.  So many htc sensations...so much fail  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## kenixsis (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned for being sanctimonious!


----------



## kenixsis (Jan 9, 2012)

Ouch. I'm afraid that is a much better reason to ban than mine.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

kenixsis said:


> Ouch. I'm afraid that is a much better reason to ban than mine.

Click to collapse



Banned cause yeah..


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

Memnarch said:


> Banned cause I need 10 posts !

Click to collapse



You'd better edit that one or i report you
Banned!


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You'd better edit that one or i report you
> Banned!

Click to collapse



banned because he's still green

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kenixsis (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned because your location is that of the Mighty Ducks.


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 9, 2012)

kenixsis said:


> Banned because your location is that of the Mighty Ducks.

Click to collapse



banned for using this thread to get your tenth post


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because he's still green
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause I was trying to be nice and give him time... Now its over ! Reported


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I was trying to be nice and give him time... Now its over ! Reported
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be nice

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for trying to be nice
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm not anymore

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I'm not anymore
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being a evil scientist

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Binary100100 (Jan 10, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for being a evil scientist
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Banned for not being able to actually ban.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Binary100100 said:


> Banned for not being able to actually ban.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I know people who can. Wanna tell them to come over?


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## TravisAntonio (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I know people who can. Wanna tell them to come over?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because they're offline


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

TravisAntonio said:


> Banned because they're offline

Click to collapse



Banned, L died :<

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned, L died :<
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned. Revived 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## TravisAntonio (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned, L died :<
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



LMAO!. Banned you, because I'm Alive in L Changes the World (Movie)  and Dexter already made a Resurrection spell so I'm alive twice 

BTW, L is my bestie!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

TravisAntonio said:


> LMAO!. Banned you, because I'm Alive in L Changes the World (Movie)  and Dexter already made a Resurrection spell so I'm alive twice
> 
> BTW, L is my bestie!

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like the live action movies.  Also, L was my favorite character.  But, he died..

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisAntonio (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because I don't like the live action movies.  Also, L was my favorite character.  But, he died..
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because I watched 15 chapters of the Anime today.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

TravisAntonio said:


> Banned because I watched 15 chapters of the Anime today.

Click to collapse



Banned because that is an unhealthy habit 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisAntonio (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because that is an unhealthy habit
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned myself! Wait... what?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

TravisAntonio said:


> Banned myself! Wait... what?

Click to collapse



Masochistic ban, yeah, I went there. You did too 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## kenixsis (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned for going there.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2012)

kenixsis said:


> Banned for going there.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still the ban master and no one can take that from me


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm still the ban master and no one can take that from me

Click to collapse



Banned because that's like being the smartest kid with mental retardation.  I'm still cooler than you. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because that's like being the smartest kid with mental retardation.  I'm still cooler than you.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for letting him take you to his level and beating you with experience.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for letting him take you to his level and beating you with experience.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he has more experience than me, you obviously haven't been in OT long enough to know who I be. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for thinking he has more experience than me, you obviously haven't been in OT long enough to know who I be.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



banned for having over 4000 post!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 10, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for having over 4000 post!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not having OVER 9000!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not having OVER 9000!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I do


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I do

Click to collapse



Banned for not including a picture.


----------



## rolfd (Jan 10, 2012)

bardahl said:


> banned because i need post...

Click to collapse



Banned because I deleted your post count bumping


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 10, 2012)

rolfd said:


> Banned because I deleted your post count bumping

Click to collapse



Wow! That's kind of harsh bro. LOL, you should be........ banned.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Wow! That's kind of harsh bro. LOL, you should be........ banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because he's a forum moderator, watchu gonna do about it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because he's a forum moderator, watchu gonna do about it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned, because there is nothing i can (or would) do, so there LOL


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned, because there is nothing i can (or would) do, so there LOL

Click to collapse



Banning me for posting the harsh truth, how cruel of you 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banning me for posting the harsh truth, how cruel of you
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because i do what i must, because i can LOL


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned because i do what i must, because i can LOL

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't for the good of all of us, including the ones who are dead. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because this isn't for the good of all of us, including the ones who are dead.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



banned because banning people is therapeutic and therefore for the good of all of us...


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> banned because banning people is therapeutic and therefore for the good of all of us...

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no idea where my sig originates from  Also, banning is only therapeutic for so long until you've got people screwing it up for their 10 posts. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because you have no idea where my sig originates from  Also, banning is only therapeutic for so long until you've got people screwing it up for their 10 posts.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming (Never Assume, it make an Ass out of U and Me)
They are lyrics from "Still Alive", credits from Portal if i recall


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for assuming (Never Assume, it make an Ass out of U and Me)
> They are lyrics from "Still Alive", credits from Portal if i recall

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you googled that >____>

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because I think you googled that >____>
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because you are very smart, you are right, and HAHA it's proper funny


----------



## Binary100100 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned because you are very smart, you are right, and HAHA it's proper funny

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't funny enough to make me laugh.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Binary100100 said:


> Banned because it wasn't funny enough to make me laugh.

Click to collapse



Banned cause my battery is low 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause my battery is low
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because my netbook's is too


----------



## For_itembine (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned because you are hairy


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

For_itembine said:


> Banned because you are hairy

Click to collapse



Banned because how could you know?


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because how could you know?

Click to collapse



Banned for looking like a cheerful badass in your Avatar (BTW, this was meant as a compliment, not an insult)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for looking like a cheerful badass in your Avatar (BTW, this was meant as a compliment, not an insult)

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing Good Guy Greg


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing Good Guy Greg

Click to collapse



Banned for not being Good Guy Greg 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for not being Good Guy Greg
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing Good Guy Greg.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not seeing Good Guy Greg.

Click to collapse



Banned because I see it perfectly fine, just because he looks like him doesn't mean he is.  

Point in case:







-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TheAtheistOtaku (Jan 11, 2012)

banned for not ordering that pizza in computer class (insider)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

ShinigamiH4ck3r said:


> banned for not ordering that pizza in computer class (insider)

Click to collapse



 

Banned because you have no reason for being up so early.  

Also, I ordered pizza last semester in my IT class.  Ujelly? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TheAtheistOtaku (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because you have no reason for being up so early.
> 
> Also, I ordered pizza last semester in my IT class.  Ujelly?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



banned for assuming i got up this early, when i havent even been to sleep yet.

\also, who cares its college. of course they gunna let you order pizza. you failed when it matterd most


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

ShinigamiH4ck3r said:


> banned for assuming i got up this early, when i havent even been to sleep yet.
> 
> \also, who cares its college. of course they gunna let you order pizza. you failed when it matterd most

Click to collapse



Banned for not sleeping, stop mimicking up 

Double banned because you know damn well that she wasn't gonna buy us a pizza because she was a itch. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TheAtheistOtaku (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned for not sleeping, stop mimicking up
> 
> Double banned because you know damn well that she wasn't gonna buy us a pizza because she was a itch.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



banned for writing mimmicking, which im sure it is a typo, cuz it doesnt make sense.
double banned for letting ezell chicken out and cancel that order when he went and orderd the pizza anyway
triple banned for not using profane language


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

ShinigamiH4ck3r said:


> banned for writing mimmicking, which im sure it is a typo, cuz it doesnt make sense.
> double banned for letting ezell chicken out and cancel that order when he went and orderd the pizza anyway
> triple banned for not using profane language

Click to collapse



Banned because mimicking is a word dude, don't make yourself look stupid on the webs 

Double banned because I care more about my friends than pizza! 

Triple banned because using profane language is against the rules, and mods love the OT lounge. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TheAtheistOtaku (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because mimicking is a word dude, don't make yourself look stupid on the webs
> 
> Double banned because I care more about my friends than pizza!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for saying mimicking is a word, when i know damn well its a word, but i wasnt mimicking anyone so it doesnt make sense

double banned for lying

triple banned for......being cheap


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 11, 2012)

ShinigamiH4ck3r said:


> banned for saying mimicking is a word, when i know damn well its a word, but i wasnt mimicking anyone so it doesnt make sense
> 
> double banned for lying
> 
> triple banned for......being cheap

Click to collapse



Quadruple banned because I only know one reason.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Quadruple banned because I only know one reason.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't do that


----------



## cabessius (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't do that

Click to collapse



Banned because he can do that because I gave him permission to do that.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 11, 2012)

cabessius said:


> Banned because he can do that because I gave him permission to do that.

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't ask for permission.


----------



## cabessius (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned because you don´t have my permission anymore.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

cabessius said:


> Banned because you don´t have my permission anymore.

Click to collapse



Banned because I outrank you, GTFO!


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I outrank you, GTFO!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you outrank someone here....


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for thinking you outrank someone here....

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think I know


----------



## RinZo (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't think I know

Click to collapse



banned for just finding out about puddle of mud


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

RinZo said:


> banned for just finding out about puddle of mud

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU just found out? Oh my you have been missing out 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because YOU just found out? Oh my you have been missing out
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because HE just found out


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Banned because HE just found out

Click to collapse



Banned because he just found out?!  I told him about them months ago....shows how much he listens 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Banned because HE just found out

Click to collapse



Banned because meh, looks like people around me are lame -_-

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Banned because he just found out?!  I told him about them months ago....shows how much he listens
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lmfao

banned because ... *runs away*


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because meh, looks like people around me are lame -_-
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because...*grabs you by the collar of your shirt*

No excuse! 

Double banned for not listening! 

Triple banned for blaming the people around you 

Quadruple banned for not taking responsibility for your actions 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because...*grabs you by the collar of your shirt*
> 
> No excuse!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Max's fault


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's Max's fault

Click to collapse



Banned because it's always his fault...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## madocs (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because it's always his fault...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for having a profile pic that I was going to ban you for when I thought it was Jamiroquai.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Jan 11, 2012)

madocs said:


> Banned for having a profile pic that I was going to ban you for when I thought it was Jamiroquai.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a real picture of yourself as profile pic


----------



## jaestreetss (Jan 11, 2012)

banned for being the cutest female on xda





reinvynted said:


> Banned because you have a dexter avatar (which I LOVE)
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

jaestreetss said:


> banned for being the cutest female on xda
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I've seen better, but she's not ugly. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because I've seen better, but she's not ugly.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because of theraflu. Sh!t kicks as$

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## arenase (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Banned because of theraflu. Sh!t kicks as$
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Banned for having to take the flu of thera.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 11, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for having to take the flu of thera.

Click to collapse



Banned because you use T-Mobile

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned because you use T-Mobile
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't, problem? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because you don't, problem?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned because you got a error

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned because you got a error
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no earthly pleasure than can compare to that of me banning you!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

Omnichron said:


> Banned because there is no earthly pleasure than can compare to that of me banning you!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're back!!!11!1!!


----------



## TravisAntonio (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're back!!!11!1!!

Click to collapse



I ban you because I'm twice alive. LOL


----------



## mark manning (Jan 12, 2012)

TravisAntonio said:


> I kill you because I'm twice alive. LOL

Click to collapse



Your banned because if SOPA passes they might come after you for saying that. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TravisAntonio (Jan 12, 2012)

mark manning said:


> Your banned because if SOPA passes they might come after you for saying that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I ban you because I'm hacker and I'm agaisn't SOPA! (I'm not a bad one!) LOL


----------



## mark manning (Jan 12, 2012)

TravisAntonio said:


> I ban you because I'm hacker and I'm agaisn't SOPA! (I'm not a bad one!) LOL

Click to collapse



Your banned because we are all hackers on this site... duh!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## agent205 (Jan 12, 2012)

mark manning said:


> Your banned because we are all hackers on this site... duh!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning this ZXhwbG9kZS9ZVWRHYW1FeVZuaz0= stuff
keep stealthy and sexy - ct


----------



## TravisAntonio (Jan 12, 2012)

mark manning said:


> Your banned because we are all hackers on this site... duh!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Banned because this Forum is totally populated by Noobs and most of high-hackers left.


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 12, 2012)

TravisAntonio said:


> Banned because this Forum is totally populated by Noobs and most of high-hackers left.

Click to collapse



Banned for making a good point. :thumbup:

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisAntonio (Jan 12, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for mentioning this ZXhwbG9kZS9ZVWRHYW1FeVZuaz0= stuff
> keep stealthy and sexy - ct

Click to collapse



Banned because we don't want terrorist here  LOL

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------




Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for making a good point. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being positive. (Yeah good point).


----------



## cpie20 (Jan 12, 2012)

TravisAntonio said:


> Banned because we don't want terrorist here  LOL
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for talking to much. 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## TravisAntonio (Jan 12, 2012)

cpie20 said:


> Banned for talking to much.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't talk too much, he's a terrorist!! TERRORIST!!


----------



## agent205 (Jan 12, 2012)

cpie20 said:


> Banned for talking to much.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for LOL


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 12, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for LOL

Click to collapse



Banned for peeking.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 12, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for peeking.

Click to collapse



Banned for flying


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 12, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for flying

Click to collapse



Banned for being less epic.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 12, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being less epic.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I just came in 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I just came in
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for interrupting.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 12, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for interrupting.

Click to collapse



Banned cause youre alone... I didn't interrupt 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause youre alone... I didn't interrupt
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because we are never alone. The voices tell me so.


----------



## Asddsads98 (Jan 12, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned because we are never alone. The voices tell me so.

Click to collapse



Banned because you hear voices in your head.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 12, 2012)

Asddsads98 said:


> Banned because you hear voices in your head.

Click to collapse



Banned for '98


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for '98
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because 98 was an unlucky year to his parents


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for '98
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using numbers.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## KhalCamargo (Jan 12, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for using numbers.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for not having an avatar


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 12, 2012)

House MD. said:


> banned for not having an avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for not being James Cameron.


----------



## KhalCamargo (Jan 12, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not being James Cameron.

Click to collapse



banned for having a smartphone better than mine! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 12, 2012)

House MD. said:


> banned for having a smartphone better than mine! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Click to collapse



banned for having an inferior phone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NuriJ (Jan 12, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for having an inferior phone
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a meaningless avatar :/


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

LzVebz said:


> Banned for having a meaningless avatar :/

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have an avatar at all...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because you don't have an avatar at all...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for having a brain failure


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a brain failure

Click to collapse



Banned because the brain is there, I just can't find it...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Asddsads98 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Banned because the brain is there, I just can't find it...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about brains


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

Asddsads98 said:


> Banned for talking about brains

Click to collapse



Banned for being zombie


----------



## EVIL JIMMY (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being zombie

Click to collapse



Banned for not killed sed zombie.


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 12, 2012)

ban for ban the one above you


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> ban for ban the one above you

Click to collapse



A ban for a ban makes the whole world banned


----------



## arenase (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> A ban for a ban makes the whole world banned

Click to collapse



Multiplication Ban!


----------



## Frosty666 (Jan 13, 2012)

arenase said:


> Multiplication Ban!

Click to collapse



Division ban!

Sent from my Snapdragon.


----------



## arenase (Jan 13, 2012)

Square "rooted" ban.

Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwich HD2.


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 13, 2012)

arenase said:


> Square "rooted" ban.
> 
> Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwich HD2.

Click to collapse



Banned for using ICS. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## protomanez (Jan 13, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for using ICS.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for making me spill coke on my pants.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned for spilling delicious coke

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## puujalka (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned for using Tapatalk


----------



## Asddsads98 (Jan 13, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> You know why im banning you for, right?
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the right thing


----------



## Tigermoto (Jan 13, 2012)

Asddsads98 said:


> Banned for doing the right thing

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for doing the right thing.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

Tigermoto said:


> Banned for banning someone for doing the right thing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking what would Good Guy Greg do


----------



## agent205 (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not thinking what would Good Guy Greg do

Click to collapse



Banned for being Greg

Sent from a toilet


----------



## agent205 (Jan 13, 2012)

chops13 said:


> Banned for posting from the toilet.

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing

Sent from a toilet


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for noticing
> 
> Sent from a toilet

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking no one will notice


----------



## arenase (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking no one will notice

Click to collapse



Ban for thinking that anyone on here thinks anything.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jan 13, 2012)

arenase said:


> Ban for thinking that anyone on here thinks anything.

Click to collapse



¿ ban 

Sent from my HTC_Flyer_P512_NA using xda premium


----------



## fiinix (Jan 14, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> ¿ ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not catching the fish
><(((('> ¿


----------



## ChpStcksRlz (Jan 14, 2012)

fiinix said:


> Banned for not catching the fish
> ><(((('> ¿

Click to collapse



Banned for having a child's face


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 14, 2012)

ChpStcksRlz said:


> Banned for having a child's face

Click to collapse



banned for pointing out the painful truth

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Jan 14, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for pointing out the painful truth
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for the pain

Sent from Derp-mobile


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for the pain
> 
> Sent from Derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Banned for not shaving 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not shaving
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for growing a beard


----------



## arenase (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for growing a beard

Click to collapse



Beard gawking ban.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

arenase said:


> Beard gawking ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for smiling


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for smiling

Click to collapse



oh...oh.... ahahahaha! Banned! why? you know it!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

Omnichron said:


> oh...oh.... ahahahaha! Banned! why? you know it!

Click to collapse



Banned because of reasons 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because of reasons
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being out of reasons


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being out of reasons

Click to collapse



Banned just to say hi 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned just to say hi
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being cool 
double hi ban


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for being cool
> double hi ban

Click to collapse



Banned because my laptop's power cord broke  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because my laptop's power cord broke
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping on it


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sleeping on it

Click to collapse



Banned cause I usually sleep on my laptop, not its cord 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## BodenM (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I usually sleep on my laptop, not its cord
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being forever alone

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I usually sleep on my laptop, not its cord
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking it


----------



## BodenM (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for breaking it

Click to collapse



Banned for ignoring my ban

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for breaking it

Click to collapse



Banned cause my brother did it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause my brother did it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a kid

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for being a kid
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause technically I'm an adult 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause technically I'm an adult
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being a techie


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for being a techie

Click to collapse



Banned because a relative of mine came to me holding a flag of Jordan 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because a relative of mine came to me holding a flag of Jordan
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Are you sure it's jordan no palestine?
jordan has a star in the middle of the red triangle, Palestine don't 

ban


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Are you sure it's jordan no palestine?
> jordan has a star in the middle of the red triangle, Palestine don't
> 
> ban

Click to collapse



Banned






Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice ban, what's the occasion?


----------



## agent205 (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Nice ban, what's the occasion?

Click to collapse



Banned for no answers

Sent from Derp-mobile


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 15, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for no answers
> 
> Sent from Derp-mobile

Click to collapse



banned for demanding answers

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kcls (Jan 15, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for demanding answers
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for demanding he demand answers. 

Tapatalkin it from my IHO CM7.1'd, MIUI Themed Optimus V


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 15, 2012)

kcls said:


> Banned for demanding he demand answers.
> 
> Tapatalkin it from my IHO CM7.1'd, MIUI Themed Optimus V

Click to collapse



Banned for crappy ban

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Asddsads98 (Jan 15, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for crappy ban
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the premium app and making me jealous 

Sent from my AGM reaper drone using a WiFi-less laptop


----------



## taurius1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Asddsads98 said:


> Banned for using the premium app and making me jealous
> 
> Sent from my AGM reaper drone using a WiFi-less laptop

Click to collapse



Banned for having only 2 on the Thanksmeter.


----------



## - Swift - (Jan 15, 2012)

taurius1 said:


> Banned for having only 2 on the Thanksmeter.

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## achyutish (Jan 15, 2012)

nope...they are good


----------



## arenase (Jan 15, 2012)

achyutish said:


> nope...they are good

Click to collapse



Banned for no good reason.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jan 15, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for no good reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for existing.

Sent from my HTC_Flyer_P512_NA using xda prexisting


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for existing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Flyer_P512_NA using xda prexisting

Click to collapse



banned for not existing

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for not existing
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong


----------



## arenase (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for being right about someone being wrong.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned for having the king of smartphones


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 15, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for being right about someone being wrong.

Click to collapse



banned for being wrong 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for being wrong
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause you aren't right 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you aren't right
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being left.

Sent from my front back and side to side


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being left.
> 
> Sent from my front back and side to side

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know what love is


----------



## Waddle (Jan 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't know what love is

Click to collapse



I ban u for knowing what love is. 


Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 16, 2012)

Waddle said:


> I ban u for knowing what love is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because "what is love!? Don't hurt me no more" (breaks out in dance)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 16, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because "what is love!? Don't hurt me no more" (breaks out in dance)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for dancing like my Grandma.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 16, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for dancing like my Grandma.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sudo ban


Sent from before you read this.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because "what is love!? Don't hurt me no more" (breaks out in dance)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



F##K YEAH!! 



MoonRaven said:


> sudo ban
> 
> 
> Sent from before you read this.

Click to collapse



Banned because command not found


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> F##K YEAH!!
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because command not found

Click to collapse



Banned for not having the proper packages installed.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not having the proper packages installed.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not my fault


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not my fault

Click to collapse



Banned for now knowing it's your fault.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for now knowing it's your fault.

Click to collapse



Banned because using some random packages is always the coder's fault, he should've included them with his crap


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because using some random packages is always the coder's fault, he should've included them with his crap

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the documentation.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not reading the documentation.

Click to collapse



Banned because TL;DR


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because TL;DR

Click to collapse



Banned because RTFM


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned because RTFM

Click to collapse



Banned because TL;DR


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because TL;DR

Click to collapse



Banned for still not getting it as a senior member.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 16, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for still not getting it as a senior member.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i'm going to bed


----------



## Splashik (Jan 16, 2012)

banned coz you r going to bed


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jan 17, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for still not getting it as a senior member.

Click to collapse



Banned for having senior moments.

Sent from my iforgot 5s


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 17, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for having senior moments.
> 
> Sent from my iforgot 5s

Click to collapse



Banned for huh?

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 17, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for huh?
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using XDA Premium 

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## ashclepdia (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned because DROID x2 has cm7 now 

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App


----------



## ps3ia (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned for I thought all phones had cm7 by now o_0


----------



## ashclepdia (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned for not.knowing the x2 was almost forgotten..((not "official cm7 support...no kernel...took a long time to get it...but is is in beta now)) 

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App


----------



## GhostlyExit (Jan 17, 2012)

ashclepdia said:


> Banned because DROID x2 has cm7 now
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because, Yes it does. And it's too glorious to comprehend.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 17, 2012)

GhostlyExit said:


> Banned because, Yes it does. And it's too glorious to comprehend.

Click to collapse



Banned because the thunderbolt is even more glorious

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 17, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because the thunderbolt is even more glorious
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the Samsung Galaxy S II (international version) would crush the thunderbolt.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 17, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not knowing the Samsung Galaxy S II (international version) would crush the thunderbolt.

Click to collapse



banned because I'm a fanboy therefore all facts are irrelevant advantage me !

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 17, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because I'm a fanboy therefore all facts are irrelevant advantage me !
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fanboy

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being a fanboy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fangirl


----------



## RinZo (Jan 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a fangirl

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a girl


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Banned for not being a girl

Click to collapse



Banned for being mad


----------



## cabessius (Jan 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being mad

Click to collapse



I ban you so you can stay away from XDA and get a real life. You are welcome...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2012)

cabessius said:


> I ban you so you can stay away from XDA and get a real life. You are welcome...

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the impossible


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stating the impossible

Click to collapse



Banned because nothing is impossible.


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 17, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because nothing is impossible.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't prove that

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 17, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned because you can't prove that
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I do not have to.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 17, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I do not have to.

Click to collapse



Banned because som one else claimed I am a woman. I am mad now. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 17, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned because som one else claimed I am a woman. I am mad now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being mad

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 17, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for being mad
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you could have done so much better with that one!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because you could have done so much better with that one!

Click to collapse



Banned because not getting banned is impossible


----------



## arenase (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because not getting banned is impossible

Click to collapse





Dblfstr said:


> Banned because nothing is impossible.

Click to collapse



Because quote banning is.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 18, 2012)

arenase said:


> Because quote banning is.

Click to collapse



Banned because i can't UNDERstand what you're tryin' to say


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 18, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned because i can't UNDERstand what you're tryin' to say

Click to collapse



banned for finding flaws in his logic 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 18, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for finding flaws in his logic
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for NOT finding flaws in his logic


----------



## Asddsads98 (Jan 18, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for NOT finding flaws in his logic

Click to collapse



Banned for being pessimistic


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 18, 2012)

Asddsads98 said:


> Banned for being pessimistic

Click to collapse



Banned because mysterious things are happening in xda...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because mysterious things are happening in xda...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



SOPA ban...


----------



## melvie (Jan 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> SOPA ban...

Click to collapse



Banned because you use sopa as excuse

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 18, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned because you use sopa as excuse
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned, you violated copyright laws by quoting my post without my consent.


----------



## melvie (Jan 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned, you violated copyright laws by quoting my post without my consent.

Click to collapse



Banned because you copyright your posts without the © mark

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 18, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned because you copyright your posts without the © mark
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because under SOPA, all I need to do is accuse you of a violation and you are automatically guilty. Your site will now be shut down unless the content is removed.

/Gov.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because under SOPA, all I need to do is accuse you of a violation and you are automatically guilty. Your site will now be shut down unless the content is removed.
> 
> /Gov.

Click to collapse



Banned because I've been holding this for so long


----------



## arenase (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I've been holding this for so long

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## fieldofdreams (Jan 18, 2012)

Who has actually been banned and created their second or third account?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## melvie (Jan 18, 2012)

fieldofdreams said:


> Who has actually been banned and created their second or third account?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for asking.


----------



## nrm5110 (Jan 19, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for asking.

Click to collapse



Banned for being suspicious....dum dum dum

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 19, 2012)

nrm5110 said:


> Banned for being suspicious....dum dum dum
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for having a guilty conscious 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 19, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for having a guilty conscious
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for having a clear conscious


----------



## arenase (Jan 19, 2012)

Doublea34 said:


> banned because i need more posts so i can post pictures for someone to help me lol

Click to collapse



Banned because the XDA Forum Gods gave us the power of search to help the self.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 19, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because the XDA Forum Gods gave us the power of search to help the self.

Click to collapse



███ ████████ ██████ ██████ ██ ████ ██ ████ ██████████ ██. This comment has been found in violation of H.R. 3261, S.O.P.A and has been removed.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 19, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> ███ ████████ ██████ ██████ ██ ████ ██ ████ ██████████ ██. This comment has been found in violation of H.R. 3261, S.O.P.A and has been removed.

Click to collapse



banned for participating in S.O.P.A regulations and governing

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 19, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for participating in S.O.P.A regulations and governing
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I want SOPA/PIPA


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for thinking I want SOPA/PIPA

Click to collapse



Banned because he doesn't think, he knows


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 19, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for thinking I want SOPA/PIPA

Click to collapse



banned for not ggetting a joke only large companies are for S.O.P.A 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned because S.O.P.A in spanish means soup. 

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## melvie (Jan 19, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> Banned because S.O.P.A in spanish means soup.
> 
> Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about food.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for thinking about food.

Click to collapse



Cannibal ban! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Jan 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Cannibal ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaanned because I loved visiting Crete but didn't like eating goat.

Get it? Baaaaaaa = goat?

Argh, nevermind!


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 19, 2012)

arenase said:


> Baaaaaaanned because I loved visiting Crete but didn't like eating goat.
> 
> Get it? Baaaaaaa = goat?
> 
> Argh, nevermind!

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining properly.


----------



## cmonsterf50 (Jan 19, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not explaining properly.

Click to collapse



Banned. And not the fancy deodorant kind either


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2012)

cmonsterf50 said:


> Banned. And not the fancy deodorant kind either

Click to collapse



Banned cause I can't make any sense 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I can't make any sense
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no cookie.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 19, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned because I have no cookie.

Click to collapse



Banned for succumbing to cookie monster.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 19, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for succumbing to cookie monster.

Click to collapse



Banned for not PROVIDING me cookies


----------



## melvie (Jan 19, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not PROVIDING me cookies

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting to pay for cookies.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for not wanting to pay for cookies.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating justin beiber


----------



## melvie (Jan 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for impersonating justin beiber

Click to collapse



Banned for not capitalizing the name of my best babyface friend.
And his name and personality belong to SOPA, so your banned for life.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for not capitalizing the name of my best babyface friend.
> And his name and personality belong to SOPA, so your banned for life.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he's not worth the effort of pressing shift


----------



## melvie (Jan 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's not worth the effort of pressing shift

Click to collapse




Banned for making me laugh which is forbidden in my country.


Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## -SGA- (Jan 19, 2012)

BAN myself for not having enough of a life that I am posting here....


----------



## beston94 (Jan 19, 2012)

So....I'm glad to see people are using their time wisely....I ban every single idiot that posted on this thread HAHAHAHA The reason why I'm laughing is because it includes me


----------



## arenase (Jan 19, 2012)

-SGA- said:


> BAN myself for not having enough of a life that I am posting here....

Click to collapse



 Banned for the underhanded insult.


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 19, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for the underhanded insult.

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping the guy that said he was an idiot

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## BodenM (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned because umadbro?


-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

BodenM said:


> Banned because umadbro?
> 
> 
> -- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities

Click to collapse



Banned because someone wants to be banned


----------



## chrisus246g (Jan 20, 2012)

banned for thinking Nutella is a location.
Nutella is great though^^


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

chrisus246g said:


> banned for thinking Nutella is a location.
> Nutella is great though^^

Click to collapse



Banned for saying great about the best stuff on earth


----------



## melvie (Jan 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for saying great about the best stuff on earth

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 20, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for spamming

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming about a spammer.


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 20, 2012)

buzzboy said:


> Banned for spamming about a spammer.

Click to collapse



Has just banned himself, for spamming about a spammer who banned a  spammer.


----------



## melvie (Jan 20, 2012)

buzzboy said:


> Has just banned himself, for spamming about a spammer who banned a  spammer.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to do something that isn't possible.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Excalisnake (Jan 20, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for trying to do something that isn't possible.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing the impossible to happen.


----------



## Dean333 (Jan 20, 2012)

i ban you for making this thread 2304 of pages...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dean333 said:


> i ban you for making this thread 2304 of pages...

Click to collapse



Banned because we enjoyed making each one of them


----------



## BodenM (Jan 20, 2012)

> Has just banned himself, for spamming about a spammer who banned a  spammer.

Click to collapse



banned for infinite recursion D:<


-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2012)

BodenM said:


> banned for infinite recursion D:<
> 
> 
> -- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities

Click to collapse



Ban!ban!ban!ban!


----------



## melvie (Jan 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ban!ban!ban!ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of using spaces after each word and the misuse of the exclamation mark.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned for that


> Banned for lack of using spaces after each word and the misuse of the exclamation mark.

Click to collapse


----------



## melvie (Jan 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for that

Click to collapse



Banned for F5ing this thread, which suggests that you were waiting for a ban.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for F5ing this thread, which suggests that you were waiting for a ban.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because im always here! fear me


----------



## melvie (Jan 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because im always here! fear me

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to go squashing and  cannot ban my opponent.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Jan 20, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned because I have to go squashing and  cannot ban my opponent.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not beating your opponent before getting to the match.


----------



## melvie (Jan 20, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for not beating your opponent before getting to the match.

Click to collapse



Banned because you promote violence and hooligan behavior.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 20, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned because you promote violence and hooligan behavior.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for your inability to promote violence and hooligan behaviour.


----------



## BodenM (Jan 20, 2012)

> Banned for your inability to promote violence and hooligan behaviour.

Click to collapse



Banned because O_O


-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 20, 2012)

BodenM said:


> Banned because O_O
> 
> 
> -- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities

Click to collapse



Banned due to extensive use of strange unreadable symbols.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

buzzboy said:


> Banned due to extensive use of strange unreadable symbols.

Click to collapse



Banned for an awesome avatar


----------



## chrisus246g (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for banning me for saying Nutella is great.
WE invented Nutella  of course it's the best^^


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 21, 2012)

chrisus246g said:


> banned for banning me for saying Nutella is great.
> WE invented Nutella  of course it's the best^^

Click to collapse



banned for g2x. i cant say anything bad about nutella


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for g2x. i cant say anything bad about nutella

Click to collapse



Banned because now I wish I was German  lol


----------



## arenase (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because now I wish I was German  lol

Click to collapse



Banned for not being German - they serve bier @ McDonald's.


----------



## deependra (Jan 21, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for not being German - they serve bier @ McDonald's.

Click to collapse



Banned because you mentioned joker's hamburger fast food restaurant


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

deependra said:


> Banned because you mentioned joker's hamburger fast food restaurant

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be funny


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to be funny

Click to collapse



banned because that was funny 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## melvie (Jan 21, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because that was funny
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I am reading your post which is to bright for my eyes when reading in bed.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## deependra (Jan 21, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned because I am reading your post which is to bright for my eyes when reading in bed.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are on bed without any girl beside you


----------



## melvie (Jan 21, 2012)

deependra said:


> Banned because you are on bed without any girl beside you

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong thinking, I was in bed with my pregnant wife and my two kids who woke me up.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## deependra (Jan 21, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for wrong thinking, I was in bed with my pregnant wife and my two kids who woke me up.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for incomplete sentance ):



Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Jan 21, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for wrong thinking, I was in bed with my pregnant wife and my two kids who woke me up.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Two kids already and pregnant again? 

Congratulations!

Also, Banned for not being a fast learner


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

arenase said:


> Two kids already and pregnant again?
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Also, Banned for not being a fast learner

Click to collapse



Banned for congratulating and not mourning him


----------



## melvie (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for congratulating and not mourning him

Click to collapse



Banned for not being original because you are reusing a smiley.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for not being original because you are reusing a smiley.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for hating my smilies


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for hating my smilies

Click to collapse



banned for using a mad face "lets put a smile on that face" 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## melvie (Jan 21, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for using a mad face "lets put a smile on that face"
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for ignoring his madness

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 21, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for ignoring his madness
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being Mad :banghead:

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for not being Mad :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because almost 15,000 posts f___ yeah!


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because almost 15,000 posts f___ yeah!

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for noticing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because there is going to be a surprise for me when I reach 15,000 I hope it's going to be  good


----------



## melvie (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there is going to be a surprise for me when I reach 15,000 I hope it's going to be  good

Click to collapse



Banned for having hope.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there is going to be a surprise for me when I reach 15,000 I hope it's going to be  good

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause I want to know 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabessius (Jan 21, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned 'cause I want to know
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I don´t care.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 21, 2012)

cabessius said:


> Banned because I don´t care.

Click to collapse



Banned, cause i'm back !

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 21, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned, cause i'm back !
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Banned for having a derp phone.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for having a derp phone.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using memes


----------



## Rocky7032 (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned because I'm awesome! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned because your mother lied to you


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your mother lied to you

Click to collapse



banned because his mother denied it 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Jan 22, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because his mother denied it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause his teacher agreed with it

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 22, 2012)

banned because my logic is undeniable


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 22, 2012)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> banned because my logic is undeniable

Click to collapse



banned for your logic shall always be flawed 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 22, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for your logic shall always be flawed
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for your flawless victory


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 22, 2012)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Banned for your flawless victory

Click to collapse



Banned for giving up

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Jan 22, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for giving up
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for giving down

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## melvie (Jan 22, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for giving down
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Banned for using the opposite as a reason.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 22, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for using the opposite as a reason.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having a reason

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## deependra (Jan 22, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for having a reason
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

deependra said:


> Banned for no reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for dreaming 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for dreaming
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for destroying someone's dreams.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

buzzboy said:


> Banned for destroying someone's dreams.

Click to collapse



Banned for awesome avatar


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for awesome avatar
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking about the other avatar

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## melvie (Jan 22, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for speaking about the other avatar
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for loving Halloween.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for loving Halloween.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a glass of rum

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for a glass of rum
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for cheating


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for cheating

Click to collapse



Banned cause i have hackers keyboard

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## cpie20 (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i have hackers keyboard
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for nobody caring about your hackers keyboard.

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

cpie20 said:


> Banned for nobody caring about your hackers keyboard.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you should stop copying people

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you should stop copying people
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for knowing who wrote what


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for knowing who wrote what

Click to collapse



Banned because you are offline 


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are offline
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you were born in 1993

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

jenablinsky said:


> Banned because you were born in 1993
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## melvie (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for stalking
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned for thinking that you are being stalked.


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 22, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for thinking that you are being stalked.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being stalked.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for not being stalked.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking the non stalker was not being stalked by the stalker, who stalks...?


----------



## arenase (Jan 22, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for not being stalked.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for openly accusing someone of being stalker-free.



buzzboy said:


> Banned for thinking the non stalker was not being stalked by the stalker, who stalks...?

Click to collapse



Banned for openly accusing someone of thinking.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 22, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for openly accusing someone of being stalker-free.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for openly accusing someone of thinking.

Click to collapse



Banned for dual ban

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## arenase (Jan 22, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for dual ban
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Banned for being a dual ban banner


----------



## melvie (Jan 22, 2012)

buzzboy said:


> Banned for thinking the non stalker was not being stalked by the stalker, who stalks...?

Click to collapse





agent205 said:


> Banned for dual ban
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse





arenase said:


> Banned for being a dual ban banner

Click to collapse



Triple-ban for being / using dual ban(ned).



Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Jan 22, 2012)

melvie said:


> Triple-ban for being / using dual ban(ned).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



MEGA BAN !!!

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## K Dotty (Jan 23, 2012)

GIGA BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

K Dotty said:


> GIGA BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking your ban will be that big


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 23, 2012)

K Dotty said:


> GIGA BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for going over 1 Gigabyte.








husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking your ban will be that big

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense.


Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for going over 1 Gigabyte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing sense in my ban


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not seeing sense in my ban

Click to collapse



banned for not having sense 3.5

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for not having sense 3.5
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause sense 3.6 is better

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## melvie (Jan 23, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for not having sense 3.5
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Banned cause sense 3.6 is better
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Double banned for spamming HTC Sense © ®™


----------



## synaesthetic (Jan 23, 2012)

melvie said:


> Double banned for spamming HTC Sense © ®™

Click to collapse



Banned for eating a poisoned apple!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

synaesthetic said:


> Banned for eating a poisoned apple!

Click to collapse



Banned for Sammy

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for Sammy
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



*M-M-M-M-MONSTERBAN BAN* BAN ban ban...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> *M-M-M-M-MONSTERBAN BAN* BAN ban ban...

Click to collapse



Ghostbusters ban!


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## newtonial (Jan 23, 2012)

Ban for remember Mr Stay Puft's.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 23, 2012)

newtonial said:


> Ban for remember Mr Stay Puft's.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using fancy colors


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not using fancy colors

Click to collapse



Banned because b&w is the real deal

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## deependra (Jan 23, 2012)

banned because you don't really have to deal with b&w


----------



## melvie (Jan 23, 2012)

deependra said:


> banned because you don't really have to deal with b&w

Click to collapse



Banned for having no signature.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 23, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for having no signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for being dutch.


----------



## arenase (Jan 23, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for having no signature.

Click to collapse





MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being dutch.

Click to collapse



Both banned for being just down the street from one another.


----------



## cpie20 (Jan 23, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being dutch.

Click to collapse



Banned for being gay.

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 23, 2012)

cpie20 said:


> Banned for being gay.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for insulting.

Click to collapse



Banned for TEH LULZ

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for TEH LULZ
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Pissed-off ban.


----------



## cpie20 (Jan 23, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Pissed-off ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for taking things seriously .

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 23, 2012)

cpie20 said:


> Banned for taking things seriously .
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for also taking things seriously. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 23, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for also taking things seriously.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not outsourcing your ban.


----------



## melvie (Jan 23, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not outsourcing your ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for a obsolete business model.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Jan 23, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for a obsolete business model.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not in-sourcing the obsolete business model.


----------



## melvie (Jan 23, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for not in-sourcing the obsolete business model.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting a non open source.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for wanting a non open source.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because .Net rules


----------



## antispiral (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what's going on in this thread!!


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 24, 2012)

antispiral said:


> Banned because I don't know what's going on in this thread!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being out of the loop

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 24, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for being out of the loop
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for mixing in fruiti loop

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for mixing in fruiti loop
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for 

if (reply)
{
Ban(mallen462);
}


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for
> 
> if (reply)
> {
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not importing the correct library


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for not importing the correct library

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I was posting the complete project.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for assuming I was posting the complete project.

Click to collapse



banned because the clients are not satisfied


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because the clients are not satisfied

Click to collapse



Banned for not just telling me.


I'm not a bad guy though, so I rewrote it.


```
using xda.forums;

namespace Banner
{

   public class MallenBanner
   {
      public void ReplyHandler()
      {
         if (reply.user == mallen462)
         {
            Ban(reply.user);
         }
      }
   }
}
```


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not just telling me.
> 
> 
> I'm not a bad guy though, so I rewrote it.
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for coding against me 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for coding against me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking rule 2.2


----------



## melvie (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for breaking rule 2.2

Click to collapse



Banned for not using 2.3.5 .


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for not using 2.3.5 .

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I'm not a slacker. I'm not using Cyanogenmod either.


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for assuming I'm not a slacker. I'm not using Cyanogenmod either.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Cyanogenmod.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Banned for not using Cyanogenmod.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing was not really stable for the SGS II at times when I used it. Not enough time to do flashing.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not realizing was not really stable for the SGS II at times when I used it. Not enough time to do flashing.

Click to collapse



Banned because sgs2 is ugly


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because sgs2 is ugly
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being uglier than my phone.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being uglier than my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned cause my horse is amazing

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ladyhaly (Jan 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause my horse is amazing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he has a horse.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned because he has a horse.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont care 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I dont care
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for.. no reason.


----------



## arenase (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for.. no reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a reason.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for not having a reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a reason.


----------



## BodenM (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for having a reason.

Click to collapse



Banned because Google just disabled my AdSense account for no reason (see what I did there?)

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.


----------



## AFAinHD (Jan 24, 2012)

BodenM said:


> Banned because Google just disabled my AdSense account for no reason (see what I did there?)
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I see what u did there.

Remember to hit that thanks button!


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned because I see what u did there.
> 
> Remember to hit that thanks button!

Click to collapse



Banned for not hitting my thanks button.


----------



## AFAinHD (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not hitting my thanks button.

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting my signiture.

Remember to hit that thanks button!


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for quoting my signiture.
> 
> Remember to hit that thanks button!

Click to collapse



Banned for still not hitting the thank button.


----------



## arenase (Jan 24, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for still not hitting the thank button.

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing that your thanks button was not hit.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 24, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for noticing that your thanks button was not hit.

Click to collapse



Banned because his thanks button was hit more than yours.


----------



## melvie (Jan 24, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for noticing that your thanks button was not hit.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## melvie (Jan 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because his thanks button was hit more than yours.

Click to collapse



Banned because you posted before me.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 24, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned because you posted before me.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because, yes I did.


----------



## melvie (Jan 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because, yes I did.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're to honest.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## spjuggalojoe (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for having an apple in your avatar. 

Sent from XDA app on my ICS powered G2 ( Andromadus a9)


----------



## AFAinHD (Jan 24, 2012)

spjuggalojoe said:


> Banned for having an apple in your avatar.
> 
> Sent from XDA app on my ICS powered G2 ( Andromadus a9)

Click to collapse



Banned for looking.

Remember to hit that thanks button!


----------



## bountyhunter644 (Jan 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because someone wants to be banned

Click to collapse



Banned for not conjuring the ban hammer!




AFAinHD said:


> Banned for looking.
> 
> Remember to hit that thanks button!

Click to collapse



Banned for blindness! No thanks for you!


----------



## arenase (Jan 24, 2012)

bountyhunter644 said:


> Banned for not conjuring the ban hammer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excessive use of exclamatory mark!ngs = Banned.


----------



## beautiphil (Jan 24, 2012)

arenase said:


> Excessive use of exclamatory mark!ngs = Banned.

Click to collapse



I knocked over my coffee. RAGE BAN EVERYBODY. But specifically, you.


----------



## melvie (Jan 24, 2012)

beautiphil said:


> I knocked over my coffee. RAGE BAN EVERYBODY. But specifically, you.

Click to collapse



Ban for spilling precious juices.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 25, 2012)

xsoliman3 said:


> I been banned once for posting too much

Click to collapse



ban for failing to ban


----------



## droiddawg (Jan 25, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> ban for failing to ban

Click to collapse



Ban for banning the ban failer 

sent from my AnthraX infused EVO 4G - Warm TwoPointThree Sense 3.5 RLS 1


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 25, 2012)

droiddawg said:


> Ban for banning the ban failer
> 
> sent from my AnthraX infused EVO 4G - Warm TwoPointThree Sense 3.5 RLS 1

Click to collapse



banned for banning the deputy


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 25, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for banning the deputy

Click to collapse



banned for calling yourself a deputy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for calling yourself a deputy
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm glad it will be over in a few hours


----------



## chicagoraw (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm glad it will be over in a few hours

Click to collapse



banned for being Popeye's unsuccessful brother.


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm glad it will be over in a few hours

Click to collapse



banned because thats what you think!


also, self ban because i didnt notice that my ban of you didnt get posted when i hit the button.... 




chicagoraw said:


> Banned for copyright infringement for using popeye as your avatar.

Click to collapse



banned for not eating your spinach!


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 25, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because thats what you think!
> 
> 
> also, self ban because i didnt notice that my ban of you didnt get posted when i hit the button....
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 25, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


>

Click to collapse



banned because even though that was funny, you didnt list a reason... sucka


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because even though that was funny, you didnt list a reason... sucka

Click to collapse



Banned because he's glee of the ban thread


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 25, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because even though that was funny, you didnt list a reason... sucka

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it wasn't a good enough reason.



husam666 said:


> Banned because he's glee of the ban thread

Click to collapse



Banned for being too active.


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 25, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for thinking it wasn't a good enough reason.

Click to collapse



banned because it was either that or "ban for being 'MoonRaven'.... c'mon.... rly?"


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 25, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because it was either that or "ban for being 'MoonRaven'.... c'mon.... rly?"

Click to collapse



Banned for not picking the more epic reason


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 25, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not picking the more epic reason

Click to collapse



banned for not walking through the door i left WIDE OPEN!!!


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 25, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for not walking through the door i left WIDE OPEN!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you like bikes!


Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 25, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because you like ponies.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you're too slow, grandpa!


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 25, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because you're too slow, grandpa!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being preoccupied like me down south. LOL!

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 25, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because you're too slow, grandpa!

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting me to take open doors, you know you can just go through a window, right?


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 25, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for wanting me to take open doors, you know you can just go through a window, right?

Click to collapse



Banned for having a connection with the window! I thought you loved me! 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 25, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for having a connection with the window! I thought you loved me!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting me to love you.


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 25, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for wanting me to love you.

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking spiderman! 

LMAO THAT PICTURE! 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for stalking spiderman!
> 
> LMAO THAT PICTURE!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause there are better ones


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause there are better ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting them.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not posting them.

Click to collapse








Banned 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ehrm.... Ok... A reason... Banned for posting an epic picture?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Ehrm.... Ok... A reason... Banned for posting an epic picture?

Click to collapse



Banned cause Its early and I'm bored to find one 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## sam razzy (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm warned!!  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

sam razzy said:


> I'm warned!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for nonsense 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for nonsense
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned since my project won't compile


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned since my project won't compile

Click to collapse



Banned because it is something good? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because it is something good?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sensation! Oh my bad sensation xe, no wait, there's hardly any difference Haha 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for having a sensation! Oh my bad sensation xe, no wait, there's hardly any difference Haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



manned for having a hero lmao

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## melvie (Jan 25, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> manned for having a hero lmao
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at a Hero user, it was my first Android !


----------



## lw_temp (Jan 25, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for laughing at a Hero user, it was my first Android !

Click to collapse



Banned for using RockChip! =)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

lw_temp said:


> Banned for using RockChip! =)

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to party, but no parties around


----------



## melvie (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I want to party, but no parties around

Click to collapse



Banned for not throwing you're own party.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for not throwing you're own party.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because Rule #1, never ever be the party host, sorry but I like my stuff the way they are now


----------



## Xxul (Jan 25, 2012)

By the authorities the UNITED STATES government gave me, and with the approval of the US supreme court, the senate and my homie Obama, I, in the name of our glorious nation and following  the rules and spirit of SOPA and ACTA, hereby and thereby BAN the entire XDA community, all users shall face federal and international prosecution and accusation of violating the security and integrity of international global virtual space known by the synonym "internet". All of your profile pictures are property of licensed authors, all of your signatures have been accused of copyrighted infringement and thus unauthorized or prohibited use of works under copyright, infringing the copyright holder's exclusive rights, such as the right to reproduce or perform the copyrighted work, or to make derivative works.

God bless America

In God we trust


----------



## melvie (Jan 25, 2012)

Xxul said:


> By the authorities the UNITED STATES government gave me, and with the approval of the US supreme court, the senate and my homie Obama, I, in the name of our glorious nation and following  the rules and spirit of SOPA and ACTA, hereby and thereby BAN the entire XDA community, all users shall face federal and international prosecution and accusation of violating the security and integrity of international global virtual space known by the synonym "internet". All of your profile pictures are property of licensed authors, all of your signatures have been accused of copyrighted infringement and thus unauthorized or prohibited use of works under copyright, infringing the copyright holder's exclusive rights, such as the right to reproduce or perform the copyrighted work, or to make derivative works.
> 
> God bless America and our glorious nation and leaders.
> 
> In God we trust

Click to collapse



Banned because you're account has been hacked by the FBI/CIA.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

Xxul said:


> By the authorities the UNITED STATES government gave me, and with the approval of the US supreme court, the senate and my homie Obama, I, in the name of our glorious nation and following  the rules and spirit of SOPA and ACTA, hereby and thereby BAN the entire XDA community, all users shall face federal and international prosecution and accusation of violating the security and integrity of international global virtual space known by the synonym "internet". All of your profile pictures are property of licensed authors, all of your signatures have been accused of copyrighted infringement and thus unauthorized or prohibited use of works under copyright, infringing the copyright holder's exclusive rights, such as the right to reproduce or perform the copyrighted work, or to make derivative works.
> 
> God bless America
> 
> In God we trust

Click to collapse



Get the ban out of here

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Get the ban out of here
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hey ban what's up?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey ban what's up?

Click to collapse



Heey! I'm with 4 hours of sleep and need to stay awake until late .. Banned for that 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## AFAinHD (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Heey! I'm with 4 hours of sleep and need to stay awake until late .. Banned for that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using beats! 

Remember to hit that thanks button!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Heey! I'm with 4 hours of sleep and need to stay awake until late .. Banned for that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm supposed to be collecting my new glasses in 2 hours and I haven't got enough sleep either, so I don't think I can test them 

btw, it's only my cheap shades but decided to make them hipster glasses lol


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for using beats!
> 
> Remember to hit that thanks button!

Click to collapse



Banned cause beats is awesome 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm supposed to be collecting my new glasses in 2 hours and I haven't got enough sleep either, so I don't think I can test them
> 
> btw, it's only my cheap shades but decided to make them hipster glasses lol

Click to collapse



Banned cause I want to see pics "hipster husam" style 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I want to see pics "hipster husam" style
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sure you will


----------



## AFAinHD (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm sure you will

Click to collapse



Banned for being sure

Remember to hit that thanks button!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for being sure
> 
> Remember to hit that thanks button!

Click to collapse



Banned because of Facebook

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## AFAinHD (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because of Facebook
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for mentoning facebook

Remember to hit that thanks button!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for mentoning facebook
> 
> Remember to hit that thanks button!

Click to collapse








Banned
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I lol'd for realzz


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I lol'd for realzz

Click to collapse



Banned for that 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because I miss babydoll's brick


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because I miss babydoll's brick

Click to collapse



Here you go 




Banned
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because it's not the same


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's not the same

Click to collapse



Banned cause it is... I stole it from watt who stole it from bd  check the killing thread, post#2

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Jan 25, 2012)

Self-ban for missing half the bans on the page and posting late.


----------



## nrm5110 (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned for your trickery 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deependra (Jan 25, 2012)

Banded for banding dexter93 =(


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 25, 2012)

deependra said:


> Banded for banding dexter93 =(

Click to collapse



Banned for obsessive use of 'band'.


----------



## arenase (Jan 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for obsessive use of 'band'.

Click to collapse



Banned for not bandwagoning.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 25, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for not bandwagoning.

Click to collapse



Banned because I did cool things before they were cool.


----------



## nrm5110 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I did cool things before they were cool.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hipster

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2012)

nrm5110 said:


> Banned for being a hipster
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you doesnt have a avatar

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz you doesnt have a avatar
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because banning is too mainstream


----------



## melvie (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because banning is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Banned because of doing degrading against banning.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Jan 25, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned because of doing degrading against banning.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause i'm trying to sleep

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 25, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause i'm trying to sleep
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



banned because sleep is a crutch


----------



## ladyhaly (Jan 25, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because sleep is a crutch

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't get any sleep.

Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 25, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned because I can't get any sleep.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because i got too much sleep


----------



## melvie (Jan 25, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because i got too much sleep

Click to collapse



Banned for counting sheeps.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 25, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for counting sheeps.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda premium

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## melvie (Jan 25, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for using xda premium
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for driving at the wrong side of the road. 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 25, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for driving at the wrong side of the road.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for policing 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Athavan (Jan 26, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for policing
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned..as I got up late today...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 26, 2012)

Athavan said:


> banned..as I got up late today...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for not having a chick give you a wake up call


----------



## kickerz14 (Jan 26, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned because I am reading your post which is to bright for my eyes when reading in bed.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because of being an absolute dumbo!


----------



## deependra (Jan 26, 2012)

kickerz14 said:


> Banned because of being an absolute dumbo!

Click to collapse



Banned for using word *dumbo*


----------



## miro101 (Jan 26, 2012)

deependra said:


> Banned for using word *dumbo*

Click to collapse



banned for being "ban-ny"


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 26, 2012)

miro101 said:


> banned for being "ban-ny"

Click to collapse



banned for smiling


----------



## ladyhaly (Jan 26, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for smiling

Click to collapse



Banned for having a huge grin.

Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Jan 26, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned for having a huge grin.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for dreaming of summer

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 26, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for dreaming of summer
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



banned for drinking martinis....


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for drinking martinis....

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## slick1o1 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not using dumbo


...wait


still banned


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 26, 2012)

slick1o1 said:


> banned for not using dumbo
> 
> 
> ...wait
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for second guessing yourself


----------



## agent205 (Jan 26, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for second guessing yourself

Click to collapse



Banned for riding this bike


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 26, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for riding this bike

Click to collapse



banned for not having a bike instead of ur bond BMW

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 26, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for not having a bike instead of ur bond BMW
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for the hate.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for the hate.

Click to collapse



Banned for kamelot


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for kamelot

Click to collapse



banned because WP is awesome


----------



## agent205 (Jan 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because WP is awesome

Click to collapse



Banned cause i don't understand


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause i don't understand

Click to collapse



Banned cause you should 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deependra (Jan 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you should
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause it's not necessary


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2012)

deependra said:


> Banned cause it's not necessary

Click to collapse



Banned because it is


----------



## melvie (Jan 26, 2012)

deependra said:


> Banned cause it's not necessary

Click to collapse



Banned for licking my screen.

Sorry husam666 for skipping you but he had to be banned for that.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## MrGioba (Jan 26, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for licking my screen.
> 
> Sorry husam666 for skipping you but he had to be banned for that.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you have too many HCT Devices.


----------



## cmonsterf50 (Jan 26, 2012)

MrGioba said:


> Banned because you have too many HCT Devices.

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling HTC


----------



## arenase (Jan 26, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for licking my screen.
> 
> Sorry husam666 for skipping you but he had to be banned for that.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned for apologizing.


----------



## melvie (Jan 26, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for apologizing.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating good manners.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 26, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for hating good manners.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because good manners is for the birds


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jan 27, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because good manners is for the birds

Click to collapse



Banned for banning good manners


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 27, 2012)

xl VipeR lx said:


> Banned for banning good manners

Click to collapse



banned for not being a garden snake


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 27, 2012)

xl VipeR lx said:


> Banned for banning good manners

Click to collapse



banned for expecting good manners

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 27, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for expecting good manners
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FAIL BAN! (it seems i really have no life when i'm not preoccupied with school/homework....)


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 27, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> FAIL BAN! (it seems i really have no life when i'm not preoccupied with school/homework....)

Click to collapse



banned for being a failure at banning

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for being a failure at banning
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned. Failure is subjective. 


Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. Failure is subjective.
> 
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the brick


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not using the brick

Click to collapse



banned for having over 15k posts


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for having over 15k posts

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being jelly

Click to collapse



Banned cause we all are 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ladyhaly (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause we all are
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he banned me before.

Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 27, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned because he banned me before.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it obviously didn't work.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because it obviously didn't work.

Click to collapse



banned using a tapatalk app

Sent from my T9295 using Board Express


----------



## arenase (Jan 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned using a tapatalk app
> 
> Sent from my T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned because HD7 is my back-up phone


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because HD7 is my back-up phone

Click to collapse



banned for having more than one smartphone 

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## Athavan (Jan 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for having more than one smartphone
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## shockem (Jan 27, 2012)

Athavan said:


> Banned for being jealous..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for showing dislike/envy toward someones jealousy..

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Athavan (Jan 27, 2012)

shockem said:


> Banned for showing dislike/envy toward someones jealousy..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning wrong reason.. I forgot to add smiley, so you thought i showed dislike..

Warning: next ban should not be for forgetting to add smiley or adding smiley now or for giving warning! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## androidcues (Jan 27, 2012)

banned for showing too much emotions 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned for using an eBook reader





androidcues said:


> banned for showing too much emotions
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse




Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## Athavan (Jan 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using an eBook reader
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Banning you for banning a person who banned me for a good reason... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

Athavan said:


> Banning you for banning a person who banned me for a good reason...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



banned for lame sig


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for lame sig

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you are complaining on hes signature picture

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned because I said so

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Jan 28, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> Banned because I said so
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because saying so, doesn't really make it so.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 28, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because saying so, doesn't really make it so.

Click to collapse



banned for falling for his childish ways

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 28, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for falling for his childish ways
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking youre more mature

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 28, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for thinking youre more mature
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being on my side


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 28, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for being on my side

Click to collapse



banned for having someone else come to ur aid

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 28, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for having someone else come to ur aid
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for thinking i needed it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for thinking i needed it

Click to collapse



banned because you do

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because you do
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned bacause you dont reply 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned bacause you dont reply
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for waiting for me to reply

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## agent205 (Jan 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for waiting for me to reply
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned for make 'em wait

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

Gh7st said:


> Ban because he is Senior!

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz your a newbie on XDA-Developers

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz your a newbie on XDA-Developers
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a zombie at xda developers 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## nrm5110 (Jan 28, 2012)

Banned for starting the zompocalypse

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

nrm5110 said:


> Banned for starting the zompocalypse
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause it seems like you need a shotgun 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## vcrp94 (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause it seems like you need a shotgun
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because shotguns to kill zombies are too mainstream.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because shotguns to kill zombies are too mainstream.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because shotguns to kill zombies are too mainstream.

Click to collapse



Banned cause i use a sniper gun 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## melvie (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i use a sniper gun
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause I use my redeemer ported from unreal tournament.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## CPM DroidX2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Everyone is unbanned............GAME OVER!

mwahahhahaha


----------



## melvie (Jan 28, 2012)

CPM DroidX2 said:


> Everyone is unbanned............GAME OVER!
> 
> mwahahhahaha

Click to collapse



Banned for unbanning.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for unbanning.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you think your a mod, newbie.

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 28, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned because you think your a mod, newbie.
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you think your staff.

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## melvie (Jan 28, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned because you think your a mod, newbie.
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Banned for not knowing what newbie means. 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for not knowing what newbie means.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you dont think i know what newbie means

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

Gh7st said:


> because u r telia!! looool teleia in greek means = wonderful

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you are conplaining about my carrier(network provieder) that is Telia Sonera.

Telia rocks

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemuro (Jan 28, 2012)

Banned because I've got more thanks than you.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

nemuro said:


> Banned because I've got more thanks than you.

Click to collapse



Banned because you aint got no pancakemix

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned because you aint got no pancakemix
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you are here just to raise your post count 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are here just to raise your post count
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because i have nothing better to do


----------



## AidenM (Jan 28, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because i have nothing better to do

Click to collapse



Banned because you have nothing better to do.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because i have nothing better to do

Click to collapse



Banned because banning is always better than anything 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because banning is always better than anything
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because i'm almost out of beer


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because i'm almost out of beer

Click to collapse



Banned because i have wine 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because i have wine
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because its not champagne


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because its not champagne

Click to collapse



Exactly!  Its better
Banned 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Exactly!  Its better
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because apparently you're on crack. wine sucks...


----------



## arenase (Jan 29, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because apparently you're on crack. wine sucks...

Click to collapse



Banned because if you drink enough of either, the job gets done.


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 29, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because if you drink enough of either, the job gets done.

Click to collapse



banned for being an alcoholic


----------



## agent205 (Jan 29, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for being an alcoholic

Click to collapse



Banned cause you don't drink

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause you don't drink
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a Derp-mobile

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## rishabh63 (Jan 29, 2012)

banning ^ you as i need to increase my post to be able to post in development section


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

rishabh63 said:


> banning ^ you as i need to increase my post to be able to post in development section

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz your violating the XDA-Developers rules section 1
Gotcha

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz your violating the XDA-Developers rules section 1
> Gotcha
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for memorising the rules 

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## Freshz24 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for memorising the rules
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



banned for being good guy greg and not memorising the rules


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

Freshz24 said:


> banned for being good guy greg and not memorising the rules

Click to collapse



banned for winning the argument 

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for winning the argument
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you are 

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz you are
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause he just bricked his phone

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause he just bricked his phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because it's only halfbricked

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's only halfbricked
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned because did you solve it?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

banned because no, I'm waiting for a reply is some thread first 

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because no, I'm waiting for a reply is some thread first
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned cause if i remember correctly from the win mo days, you could do the job with just spl

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned because my spl is what bricked

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my spl is what bricked
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Wasn't it soft spl and hard spl? There was once a method you could boot with only the soft one patched.. 
Banned 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wasn't it soft spl and hard spl? There was once a method you could boot with only the soft one patched..
> Banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you are chatting in this thread

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## spjuggalojoe (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for ALSO chatting in this thread. And self ban for pointing it out 

Sent from XDA app on my ICS powered G2 ( Andromadus a10)


----------



## arenase (Jan 29, 2012)

spjuggalojoe said:


> Banned for ALSO chatting in this thread. And self ban for pointing it out
> 
> Sent from XDA app on my ICS powered G2 ( Andromadus a10)

Click to collapse



Re-banned for employing self-ban tactic.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

arenase said:


> Re-banned for employing self-ban tactic.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz I want to ban you

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyscow (Jan 29, 2012)

I ban you for wanting to ban the banned user above you


Sent from your girlfriends phone


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 29, 2012)

crazyscow said:


> I ban you for wanting to ban the banned user above you
> 
> 
> Sent from your girlfriends phone

Click to collapse



Banned for not having aids.

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not having aids.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz have AIDS

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyscow (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for talking sh&t like that


Sent from your girlfriends phone


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

crazyscow said:


> Banned for talking sh&t like that
> 
> 
> Sent from your girlfriends phone

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz your sending this from my girlfriends phone

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 29, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz your sending this from my girlfriends phone
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for having multiple girlfriends


----------



## ladyhaly (Jan 29, 2012)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> banned for having multiple girlfriends

Click to collapse



Banned because he has no girlfriend.

Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium


----------



## Theshawty (Jan 29, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned because he has no girlfriend.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wrongfully banning people. ^^

Sent from my HTC Runnymede


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Banned for wrongfully banning people. ^^
> 
> Sent from my HTC Runnymede

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone with a hot girl in their Avatar, shame on you


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning someone with a hot girl in their Avatar, shame on you

Click to collapse



Banned cause i got photos from a hot girl 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i got photos from a hot girl
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because pics or it didn't happen


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because pics or it didn't happen

Click to collapse



Banned because im away from my pc.. and I'll be till Tuesday .. so patience

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because im away from my pc.. and I'll be till Tuesday .. so patience
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because I just ate too much Thai food

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because I just ate too much Thai food
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz its illegal to eat apples

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz its illegal to eat apples
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause apples are great. 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause apples are great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking photos with ugly girls.

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not taking photos with ugly girls.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because who cares about them? I deal with models only xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because who cares about them? I deal with models only xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because yet again... that post is worthless without pics


----------



## septix (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned, just banned...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

septix said:


> Banned, just banned...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No quote.. i guess you just banned yourself?  Banned

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> No quote.. i guess you just banned yourself?  Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for having a banana in your sig pic


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for having a banana in your sig pic

Click to collapse



Banned cause you should watch your words about the Mafia ... We are watching you...


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Gibsonflyingv (Jan 30, 2012)

in b4 lock


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 30, 2012)

Gibsonflyingv said:


> in b4 lock

Click to collapse



Banned for not living in my house and locking yourself in your room. Mm, bondage. 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## k0sh (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> No quote.. i guess you just banned yourself?  Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because who are u to guess so?  
Double ban cuz it has been along time i didn't ban u niether husam xD

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 30, 2012)

k0sh said:


> Banned because who are u to guess so?
> Double ban cuz it has been along time i didn't ban u niether husam xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning!?# lol.

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for double banning!?# lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bannee bcuz your username is Tenpin

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 30, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Bannee bcuz your username is Tenpin
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



SWISS BAN!  lolz


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

k0sh said:


> Banned because who are u to guess so?
> Double ban cuz it has been along time i didn't ban u niether husam xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because long time to see kosh! Welcome back 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because long time to see kosh! Welcome back
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have my interwebz at home, they should've made it work on fridayz, now they will fix it tomorrowz.


----------



## Archer (Jan 30, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned because I don't have my interwebz at home, they should've made it work on fridayz, now they will fix it tomorrowz.

Click to collapse



Banned for missing an ideal opportunity to troll k0sh.  Noob


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

Archer said:


> Banned for missing an ideal opportunity to troll k0sh.  Noob

Click to collapse



banned for making bricks out of phones

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for making bricks out of phones
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz your phone is bricked

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz your phone is bricked
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for the stone

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the stone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you aint got no custom rom

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz you aint got no custom rom
> 
> Sent from a stone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because youre wrong

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## septix (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned because I'm better

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

septix said:


> Banned because I'm better
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a noob


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are a noob
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for formatting the PC


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for formatting the PC

Click to collapse



Banned because good luck

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because good luck
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm done now  
Double banned because it's not bricked  xD


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Banned





husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm done now
> Double banned because it's not bricked  xD

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for bricking my screen


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for bricking my screen

Click to collapse



Banned because bd did it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because bd did it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because she's not even online


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because she's not even online

Click to collapse



Banned because her banbrick is 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because her banbrick is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing it


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stealing it

Click to collapse



Banned cause i just borrowed it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i just borrowed it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to beat you to death with that brick


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm going to beat you to death with that brick

Click to collapse



Banned because thats not a proper way to say that... You'd like to duel?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because thats not a proper way to say that... You'd like to duel?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to duel with bricks.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for trying to duel with bricks.

Click to collapse



Banned because you envy us

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 30, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for trying to duel with bricks.

Click to collapse



banned for getting in the middle of it. Gentlemen, I believe you have some business to attend to lol


----------



## Athavan (Jan 30, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for getting in the middle of it. Gentlemen, I believe you have some business to attend to lol

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz I have no such things... 

sent from: GT-I9100
using: xda premium


----------



## lw_temp (Jan 30, 2012)

Just banned=)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

lw_temp said:


> Just banned=)

Click to collapse



Banned for not being more creative


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being more creative

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a noob banner.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for banning a noob banner.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a n00b

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for not being a n00b
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Banned because who wants to be one? 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because who wants to be one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



No one, then... banned

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

agent205 said:


> No one, then... banned
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Banned for that mister 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for that mister
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate being noob, flashing a custom rom on my brother's x10 is like defusing a bomb, and I was never able to get it, he's still running stock


----------



## Theshawty (Jan 30, 2012)

You're all banned for spamming the crap out of this topic.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I hate being noob, flashing a custom rom on my brother's x10 is like defusing a bomb, and I was never able to get it, he's still running stock

Click to collapse



Man, just read the tuts  its easy .. much easier than in win mo/pho 
Banned for being a noob (again)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> You're all banned for spamming the crap out of this topic.

Click to collapse



Thank you sir.
Bannings to you too


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thank you sir.
> Bannings to you too
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because installing cm on my mother's milestone was a piece of cake, but the xperia section is like a maze, no clear tutorial, everyone tells you something..

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because installing cm on my mother's milestone was a piece of cake, but the xperia section is like a maze, no clear tutorial, everyone tells you something..
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



banned because is your signature lying about your phone having yellow and a kick stand on the back?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned because is your signature lying about your phone having yellow and a kick stand on the back?

Click to collapse



Banned because nope, it's totally real


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nope, it's totally real

Click to collapse



banned because your phone looks squared like the iphone 4


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned because your phone looks squared like the iphone 4

Click to collapse



Banned because it has the iphone feel in the OS too


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it has the iphone feel in the OS too

Click to collapse



banned cause:


----------



## melvie (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause:

Click to collapse



Banned for smiley overflow. -Fatal error.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for smiley overflow. -Fatal error.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not writing an exception


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for smiley overflow. -Fatal error.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for your desire overloading because of some smileys


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for your desire overloading because of some smileys

Click to collapse



banned because you guys are making xda flood my inbox


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because you guys are making xda flood my inbox

Click to collapse



Banned because it was your choice

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## soXXeth (Jan 30, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned because you guys are making xda flood my inbox

Click to collapse



Banned for doesn't know how to set his CP-Settings in the right way.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because it was your choice
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to spam his inbox


----------



## soXXeth (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because it was your choice
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned again for beeing so f*cking fast. Get a live dexter!


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 30, 2012)

soXXeth said:


> Banned again for beeing so f*cking fast. Get a live dexter!

Click to collapse



banned for not changing my settings for me


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> banned for not changing my settings for me

Click to collapse



Banned for being noob


----------



## ridethisbike (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being noob

Click to collapse



banned because your kung fu no good!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned because I have made my return.


----------



## melvie (Jan 30, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because I have made my return.

Click to collapse



Banned to prevent your return.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

soXXeth said:


> Banned again for beeing so f*cking fast. Get a live dexter!

Click to collapse



Hell yeah ban 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hell yeah ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Heaven no ban.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Heaven no ban.

Click to collapse



Earth maybe ban


----------



## obsidianchao (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> earth maybe ban

Click to collapse



purgatorial ban


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> purgatorial ban

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not opposite day


----------



## samuel109 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not opposite day

Click to collapse



Banned because you posted 2 minutes before me

Sent from my LT15i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

samuel109 said:


> Banned because you posted 2 minutes before me
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using XDA App

Click to collapse








banned


----------



## obsidianchao (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned because someone put "> then" in the tags. ... the > is a greater THAN sign. TAKE ENGLISH AND MATH, MORONS


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because someone put "> then" in the tags. ... the > is a greater THAN sign. TAKE ENGLISH AND MATH, MORONS

Click to collapse



Lol obs.. banned for that 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol obs.. banned for that
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for being smert


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for banning me for being smert

Click to collapse



Banned because i hope you still visit us while on the bathroom 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because i hope you still visit us while on the bathroom
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'll make sure to reserve this ban for you when I go take a dump. <3


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> I'll make sure to reserve this ban for you when I go take a dump. <3

Click to collapse



Lol xD banned 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Jan 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol xD banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned from the bathroom, bro~


----------



## shidoro (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned for not flush the toilet...lol

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Jan 31, 2012)

shidoro said:


> Banned for not flush the toilet...lol
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for watching.


----------



## Athavan (Jan 31, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for watching.

Click to collapse



Banned for quick progress only when Im not here!

sent from: GT-I9100
using: xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 31, 2012)

Athavan said:


> Banned for quick progress only when Im not here!
> 
> sent from: GT-I9100
> using: xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause of profile pic

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Jan 31, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned cause of profile pic
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for hatin'.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 31, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for hatin'.

Click to collapse



banned from the haters ball

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 31, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned from the haters ball
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



omg omg banned! cuz I'm awesome!


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 31, 2012)

Omnichron said:


> omg omg banned! cuz I'm awesome!

Click to collapse



banned for delusional "welcome to the haters ball, hate hate hate"

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for delusional "welcome to the haters ball, hate hate hate"
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause im sleepy 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Afternoon ban, I see a lot of awesome people are back


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Afternoon ban, I see a lot of awesome people are back

Click to collapse



Banned cause we still need back twitch, sakai and a lot more...


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause we still need back twitch, sakai and a lot more...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because sakai is permabanned


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sakai is permabanned

Click to collapse



Banned because i know... Damn 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Jan 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because i know... Damn
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned, for what ?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because i know... Damn
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea


----------



## arenase (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have no idea

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing why someone else was banned in the worst way.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Banality ban!

Sent from my HTC apathy using xda eh.


----------



## Emanshaun (Jan 31, 2012)

banned cause im bored


----------



## agent205 (Jan 31, 2012)

Emanshaun said:


> banned cause im bored

Click to collapse



Banned cause u're boring

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause u're boring
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



banned because look who's talking

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## ladyhaly (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because look who's talking
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't sleep.

Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned because I can't sleep.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're dreaming that you can't sleep


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're dreaming that you can't sleep

Click to collapse



banned cause you look nothing like Good Guy Greg  

Ur Avatar is a lie


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you look nothing like Good Guy Greg
> 
> Ur Avatar is a lie

Click to collapse



banned because you look nothing like a dog


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because you look nothing like a dog

Click to collapse



banned cause my avatar> then yours


----------



## arenase (Jan 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause my avatar> then yours

Click to collapse



Banned for avatar dueling.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 31, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for avatar dueling.

Click to collapse



Banned because you cannot avatar duel, mad bro?


----------



## septix (Jan 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because you cannot avatar duel, mad bro?

Click to collapse



Banned because I say so. Bye now.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryno_666 (Feb 1, 2012)

septix said:


> Banned because I say so. Bye now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Superfluous ban!

Sent from my HTC Alexander Hamilton using Aaron Burr premium


----------



## leo321 (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^banned because you asked^^^ if he told you he'd have to kill you.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## agent205 (Feb 1, 2012)

leo321 said:


> ^^^banned because you asked^^^ if he told you he'd have to kill you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning another "curious-n00b"


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for banning another "curious-n00b"

Click to collapse



banned because you're a noob too

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## agent205 (Feb 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because you're a noob too
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned, cuz no more n00b for me


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned for keeping me up late playing this game


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 1, 2012)

tyler79durdan said:


> Banned for keeping me up late playing this game

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's normal... Banning is addictive 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Feb 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause that's normal... Banning is addictive
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause you created a killing thread instead of banning thread


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 1, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned cause you created a killing thread instead of banning thread

Click to collapse



Banned because there was a time the banners were so many that there was a need for an alternative thread

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned for the murder of an HTC device...


----------



## arenase (Feb 1, 2012)

tyler79durdan said:


> Banned for the murder of an HTC device...

Click to collapse



Banned because your Samsung and HTC devices hate one another.


----------



## Aiuspaktyn (Feb 1, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because your Samsung and HTC devices hate one another.

Click to collapse



Banned because he knows why...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## agent205 (Feb 1, 2012)

Aiuspaktyn said:


> Banned because he known why...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you know who


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned for excessive use of anime... lol


----------



## agent205 (Feb 1, 2012)

tyler79durdan said:


> Banned for excessive use of anime... lol

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive use of qr code


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for excessive use of qr code

Click to collapse



banned for being poor

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## agent205 (Feb 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for being poor
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned for being a good guy greg


----------



## MoonRaven (Feb 1, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for being a good guy greg

Click to collapse



I'm-back-ban!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> I'm-back-ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for being back in white


----------



## MoonRaven (Feb 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being back in white

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing I'm always Back in Black!


----------



## ladyhaly (Feb 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not knowing I'm always Back in Black!

Click to collapse



Banned because of the presence of three capital B's in one sentence.

Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 2, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned because of the presence of three capital B's in one sentence.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being such a nerd. 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Waddle (Feb 2, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being such a nerd.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned you for not liking nerds


Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA App


----------



## ridethisbike (Feb 2, 2012)

Waddle said:


> Banned you for not liking nerds
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA App

Click to collapse



bbbaaaannnneeeddd bbeeecccaaauuuussseee mmmmyyyyy iiinnnttteerrrnneeettt iissssss sssooooo sssllloooooowwww.

seriously. its friggin rediculous. my phones internet is faster... but refuse to tether because last time i did that, i over did it and my data got cut off (straight talk)


----------



## MoonRaven (Feb 2, 2012)

ridethisbike said:


> bbbaaaannnneeeddd bbeeecccaaauuuussseee mmmmyyyyy iiinnnttteerrrnneeettt iissssss sssooooo sssllloooooowwww.
> 
> seriously. its friggin rediculous. my phones internet is faster... but refuse to tether because last time i did that, i over did it and my data got cut off (straight talk)

Click to collapse



Banned with a smile!


----------



## arenase (Feb 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned with a smile!

Click to collapse



Banned for  @ ridethisbike's misery.


----------



## agent205 (Feb 2, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for  @ ridethisbike's misery.

Click to collapse



Banned with


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned with

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of coolness


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the lack of coolness

Click to collapse



Banned cause I have to vacuum 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## nrm5110 (Feb 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I have to vacuum
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you vacuum 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonRaven (Feb 2, 2012)

nrm5110 said:


> Banned because you vacuum
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not vacuuming.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not vacuuming.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I just finished 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Feb 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I just finished
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for hating me.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for hating me.

Click to collapse



Banned cause who said that?


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Feb 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause who said that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not admitting it.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not admitting it.

Click to collapse



Banned for having illusions 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Feb 2, 2012)

nrm5110 said:


> Banned because you vacuum
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because vacuuming is cool


----------



## shpapy (Feb 2, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because vacuuming is cool

Click to collapse



Banned because you have an actual vaccum

Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Feb 2, 2012)

shpapy said:


> Banned because you have an actual vaccum
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA App

Click to collapse





arenase said:


> Banned because vacuuming is cool

Click to collapse



Banned for replying to an old post.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for replying to an old post.

Click to collapse



banned for multiquote


----------



## agent205 (Feb 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for multiquote

Click to collapse



Banned, for banning old thread banner's banner


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned, for banning old thread banner's banner

Click to collapse



banned cause you are not online


----------



## arenase (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause you are not online

Click to collapse



Banned because I am online and (not even) replying to something old like the last time.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because I am online and (not even) replying to something old like the last time.

Click to collapse



banned cause i like your hd2 screens


----------



## Curiousn00b (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause i like your hd2 screens

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a HD2.




arenase said:


> Banned because I am online and (not even) replying to something old like the last time.

Click to collapse



Banned for making your HD2 look better than mine.


Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 3, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for not having a HD2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob who's curious with an LG. 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Feb 3, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being a noob who's curious with an LG.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for still using a HTC Hero


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for still using a HTC Hero

Click to collapse



Banned because he is lying 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because he is lying
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for telling on a liar.


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 3, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for telling on a liar.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a tattletale.

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 3, 2012)

Banned for schoolyard bickering


----------



## PoorCollegeGuy (Feb 3, 2012)

Banned for your name. Fight Club hasn't been cool in years


----------



## arenase (Feb 3, 2012)

PoorCollegeGuy said:


> Banned for your name. Fight Club hasn't been cool in years

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking Rule 2.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for breaking Rule 2.

Click to collapse



Banned for noobism

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for noobism
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for living.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for living.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting me dead 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## MoonRaven (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for wanting me dead
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Perma-ban from life.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Perma-ban from life.

Click to collapse



Banned because proxy and new account 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because proxy and new account
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because proxies are not secure


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because proxies are not secure

Click to collapse



banned because you can get a vpn


----------



## MoonRaven (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you can get a vpn

Click to collapse



Banned for ban-evading.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for ban-evading.

Click to collapse



banned cause i just saw your post count!  you are a noob


----------



## chrisnk204 (Feb 3, 2012)

. .. ... .... ..... ...... Banned!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

chrisnk204 said:


> . .. ... .... ..... ...... Banned!

Click to collapse



Get the ban out!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Get the ban out!

Click to collapse



banned because you're noob


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 3, 2012)

Banned for telling him what he already knows.

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## arenase (Feb 3, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for telling him what he already knows.
> 
> Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!

Click to collapse



Forgotten phone ban.


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 3, 2012)

arenase said:


> Forgotten phone ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the other banner cause of his sig

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for banning the other banner cause of his sig
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for changing avatar 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for changing avatar
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



I kill you for banning him, then i ban you for dying

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## septix (Feb 4, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> I kill you for banning him, then i ban you for dying
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a x10

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk. Yeah.


----------



## Waddle (Feb 4, 2012)

septix said:


> Banned for having a x10
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk. Yeah.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an x10. 


Sent from my real existing x10 not SGH-I777 using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 4, 2012)

Waddle said:


> Banned for not having an x10.
> 
> 
> Sent from my real existing x10 not SGH-I777 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned having a lucky samsung(777)

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 4, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned having a lucky samsung(777)
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a Galaxy Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 4, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for not having a Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not being on a budget and splashing all your savings on a nexus. 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not being on a budget and splashing all your savings on a nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the nexus rocks 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 4, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not being on a budget and splashing all your savings on a nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me feel like I should have bought XDA Premium mobile.

Sent from my PC using XDA-O.G.-Ultimate .com

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Banned because the nexus rocks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for getting here one minute sooner than myself and double banning Tenpin


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

tyler79durdan said:


> Banned for making me feel like I should have bought XDA Premium mobile.
> 
> Sent from my PC using XDA-O.G.-Ultimate .com
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## salemsnake (Feb 4, 2012)

Ban you all cos after reading all the pages ban is all i can say 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA App


----------



## shpapy (Feb 4, 2012)

salemsnake said:


> Ban you all cos after reading all the pages ban is all i can say
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you reading it as well 

Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

shpapy said:


> Banned because you reading it as well
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for terrible avvy


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

shpapy said:


> Banned because you reading it as well
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for generic SIG 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for generic SIG
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Banned for a very cool sig


----------



## Curiousn00b (Feb 4, 2012)

^Banned for hatin`

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> ^Banned for hatin`
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for being a curious noob with 268 posts


----------



## prle_zg (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned 4 being misfit! 

Sent from my precious..


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

banned for uber noobism


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for uber noobism

Click to collapse



banned for banning people for being noobs, what a noob

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for banning people for being noobs, what a noob
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Banned cause you dont want me to recycle that ban

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you dont want me to recycle that ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for supporting ACTA

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for supporting ACTA
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Banned because who said i do?  


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned because I can see it in your eyes

Just realized I didn't quote you, too lazy to fix that part

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can see it in your eyes
> 
> Just realized I didn't quote you, too lazy to fix that part
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Banned because who cares about quoting? We all know to who this was going

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because who cares about quoting? We all know to who this was going
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being obvious 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for being obvious
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Banned because i need some help to reach 6000 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because i need some help to reach 6000
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because ok..

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned because im on the part where the children go in a machine and go out with school desks xD





husam666 said:


> banned because ok..
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because im on the part where the children go in a machine and go out with school desks xD
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol banned, the rest is even more interesting 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol banned, the rest is even more interesting
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Banned because from what i have seen so far, it is indeed an inspirational film 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because from what i have seen so far, it is indeed an inspirational film
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for taking me as a role model and spam to increase your post count

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for taking me as a role model and spam to increase your post count
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Banned because if we deleted your spam posts you would become a junior member 
Double banned cause you ain't my role model 
Triple banned because this is it... The 6000th

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because if we deleted your spam posts you would become a junior member
> Double banned cause you ain't my role model
> Triple banned because this is it... The 6000th
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because *okay

Good night 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because *okay
> 
> Good night
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Good night Husam! 



Banned 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Ryno_666 (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned for no bedtime story.

Sent from my Dr Suess using 1fish premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for no bedtime story.
> 
> Sent from my Dr Suess using 1fish premium

Click to collapse



Banned because im off ...


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Ryno_666 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because im off ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a switch.

Sent from my normally open P510e using uglys premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for having a switch.
> 
> Sent from my normally open P510e using uglys premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having one! What are you ? A human? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not having one! What are you ? A human?

Click to collapse



Banned because Mandark rules.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned just because I can



jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because Mandark rules.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## davidusr (Feb 5, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Banned just because I can

Click to collapse



Banned, because you wish you could!

Sent from my PantechP4100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned cause you got the 23600th post.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned because we haven't hit 100,000 yet.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Waddle (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned because you make me feel bad about my post count. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 5, 2012)

Waddle said:


> Banned because you make me feel bad about my post count.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having TB!!! 

(Two bellies) LOL

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned for riding a Yamaha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

Rolex81 said:


> Banned for riding a Yamaha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for good morning 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## ventovic (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for good morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for your good morning.....and I banned myself for taking hours and hours to read all  23606 post, but it was a entertaining read LOL


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 5, 2012)

ventovic said:


> Banned for your good morning.....and I banned myself for taking hours and hours to read all  23606 post, but it was a entertaining read LOL

Click to collapse



Banned for reading my bans

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for reading my bans
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread sums up pretty much the story of off topic 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because this thread sums up pretty much the story of off topic
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you can never sum up the amount of time that OT has taken up.

Sent from my ICS HD2 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because you can never sum up the amount of time that OT has taken up.
> 
> Sent from my ICS HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because without OT, your life wouldn't be complete.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because without OT, your life wouldn't be complete.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because without the Mafia your internet life would not exist 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Feb 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because without OT, your life wouldn't be complete.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being Captain Obvious.

Sent from my ICS HD2 using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because without the Mafia your internet life would not exist
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me skip a post, like I made you skip a post in 3LW

Sent from my ICS HD2 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for making me skip a post, like I made you skip a post in 3LW
> 
> Sent from my ICS HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for typing slow 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for typing slow

Click to collapse



Banned because DeeDee is pregnant with my child...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because DeeDee is pregnant with my child...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because who cares? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because who cares?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because........damn...just because.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because........damn...just because.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Banned because you thing I cared about her?  ***** please.. it was only sex


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you thing I cared about her?  ***** please.. it was only sex

Click to collapse



Banned because next time it will be Mandark, Johnny Test, and his dog in a gangbang.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 6, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because next time it will be Mandark, Johnny Test, and his dog in a gangbang.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Banned for raping little cartoon girls 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for raping little cartoon girls
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for drugs

actually arrested


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for drugs
> 
> actually arrested

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no right to arrest me!  Fool!  

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because you have no right to arrest me!  Fool!

Click to collapse



Banned because you liked being in handcuffs.


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 6, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because you liked being in handcuffs.

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking kinky acts

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Feb 6, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not liking kinky acts
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I got teh beatz!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned cause I got teh beatz!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I got teh mango


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I got teh mango

Click to collapse



Banned for not living in England. 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not living in England.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because sometimes I wish I did :/


----------



## septix (Feb 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sometimes I wish I did :/

Click to collapse



Banned because you wish you did...

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk. Yeah.


----------



## arenase (Feb 7, 2012)

septix said:


> Banned because you wish you did...
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk. Yeah.

Click to collapse




Banned because I wish I did too.


----------



## klmn1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned you the vacuum 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 7, 2012)

klmn1 said:


> Banned you the vacuum
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for waste of a ban *smh*

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Feb 7, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for waste of a ban *smh*
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for shaking your head.... Smh

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## antijesse (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned for having tapatalk (xda premium) sig...


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Feb 7, 2012)

antijesse said:


> Banned for having tapatalk (xda premium) sig...

Click to collapse



Banned because on my phones screen your avatar looks more like Charlie Chaplin than Alex.


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 7, 2012)

Youngunn2008 said:


> Banned because on my phones screen your avatar looks more like Charlie Chaplin than Alex.

Click to collapse



Banned for being up so early 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## ladyhaly (Feb 7, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being up so early
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being online.

Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 7, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned for being online.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for bring alap being online

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappugino (Feb 7, 2012)

i banning the person about me for beeing a german like me xD


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Feb 7, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for bring alap being online
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse









Cappugino said:


> i banning the person about me for beeing a german like me xD

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to proofread.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 7, 2012)

Youngunn2008 said:


> Banned for not being able to proofread.

Click to collapse



Banned for weird stuff in xda

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Feb 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for weird stuff in xda
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because we like the weird stuff.


----------



## Larkito (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned cuz you have HD2


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Feb 7, 2012)

Larkito said:


> Banned cuz you have HD2

Click to collapse



Banned because the hd2 is amazing and can run winmo, wp7, and android.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2012)

Youngunn2008 said:


> Banned because the hd2 is amazing and can run winmo, wp7, and android.

Click to collapse



Banned by captain obvious


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned by captain obvious

Click to collapse



banned for being the annoying captain obvious: 








Also double banned for bricking your boot loader


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being the annoying captain obvious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because where were you in the last 6 days? -_-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because where were you in the last 6 days? -_-

Click to collapse



Banned for not marrying Captain Obvious when you had the chance.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for not marrying Captain Obvious when you had the chance.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



banned because thats just cause he likes you


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Feb 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because thats just cause he likes you

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting your jealously on an open forum

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Feb 8, 2012)

antijesse said:


> Banned for having tapatalk (xda premium) sig...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being the one above me to ban...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 8, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned for not being the one above me to ban...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for excessive banning 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryno_666 (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for excessive banning.

Sent from my REPEATER using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for excessive banning.

Sent from my REPEATER using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for excessive banning.
> 
> Sent from my REPEATER using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's true.. see the posts count in this thread 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Ryno_666 (Feb 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause that's true.. see the posts count in this thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for stopping the rabbit.

Sent from my replicater using xda worm


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for stopping the rabbit.
> 
> Sent from my replicater using xda worm

Click to collapse



Banned for not using spell check in your signature.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for not using spell check in your signature.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting raped by kitties


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Baned for having satanic numbers in username.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for looking at his name.

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for looking at his name.
> 
> Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to learn some graphics design


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for telling him he needs to learn some graphics design.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for having an Avatar picture of the most repetitive rock band of all time.


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned you for having hello kitty with a gun avatar.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned you for having hello kitty with a gun avatar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Captain Obvious bans again

banned btw


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for banning me.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for banning me.

Click to collapse



Lulz. Really?

Banned for being too lazy to think of a legitimate reason for ban.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for calling me lazy.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned because you are lazy.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because you are lazy.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me on tinychat


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning me on tinychat

Click to collapse



LULLLLLLZ Banned because beating off on camera at a stranger is wrong.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> LULLLLLLZ Banned because beating off on camera at a stranger is wrong.

Click to collapse



banned because I didn't cam up, I just chatted 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned because i have a sore throat.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned because i have a sore throat.

Click to collapse



Banned because you weren't supposed to put that in your mouth. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned because i feel like banning.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned because i feel like banning.

Click to collapse



I ban you because I unbanned myself.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I ban you because I unbanned myself.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Banned because you're banned again, what are you going to do about it, whine like a little girl?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're banned again, what are you going to do about it, whine like a little girl?

Click to collapse



Banned because next to the definition of b***h in the dictionary is your mugshot.







~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because next to the definition of b***h in the dictionary is your mugshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because pics or it didn't happen


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Banning you both with an un-banable ban because you annoy me.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banning you both with an un-banable ban because you annoy me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because there, banned, unbanable? pfff


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Ban!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 8, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Ban!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for bringing spiderman in Lordmanhattan's thread 

double banned for banning with no reason


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for mentioning spidey!spidey rules!  

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for mentioning spidey!spidey rules!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being disturbed, Y U NO GO TO A QUIET PLACE?!


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

-.- 


Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## Waddle (Feb 9, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> -.- View attachment 893536
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having funny photos. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick0703 (Feb 9, 2012)

Waddle said:


> Banned for having funny photos.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not going to bed!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## pWnzra (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for the lols


----------



## husam666 (Feb 9, 2012)

pWnzra said:


> Banned for the lols

Click to collapse



banned for loling in public... Weirdo

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## josip-k (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned cus that guy is a weirdo.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## ashclepdia (Feb 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for loling in public... Weirdo
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Banned because what the hell is loling?
I believe you meant lingol 


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## josip-k (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for talking nonsence.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## hedgepigdaniel (Feb 9, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for talking nonsence.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a signature far bigger than the average post


----------



## arenase (Feb 9, 2012)

hedgepigdaniel said:


> Banned for having a signature far bigger than the average post

Click to collapse



Banned because "average" is sometimes subjective (ask my ex-wife).


----------



## josip-k (Feb 9, 2012)

hedgepigdaniel said:


> Banned for having a signature far bigger than the average post

Click to collapse



Banned for judging my signature.BOOYA!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned because MW3 was exactly the same as MW2!

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 9, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned because MW3 was exactly the same as MW2!
> 
> Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!

Click to collapse



banned for ranting

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## adamski123 (Feb 9, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for ranting
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for point of thr obvious 
Also, forget cod, saints row is where its at  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking saints row is good and declaring his love for it on xda

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned because saints row is awesome.

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 9, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned because saints row is awesome.
> 
> Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!

Click to collapse



banned because your not 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## AgileAssailant (Feb 10, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because your not
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because AFAinHD is indeed awesome.


----------



## ladyhaly (Feb 10, 2012)

AgileAssailant said:


> Banned because AFAinHD is indeed awesome.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's lunchtime.

Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using xda premium


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned because eating.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for not eating

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned because talking about food.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for making me think about food posting your message

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned because using xda premium app! 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned because you downloaded the APK of xda premium off a file sharing website 


Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

Then you are banned for the same reason!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Then you are banned for the same reason!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for piracy 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for occusing me of piracy! 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for occusing me of piracy!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned cause I didn't mention anything about you 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## arknailed7754 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned becausing banning of piracy is stupid but I'm banning you for banning him who banned me earlier

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned because sorry dex!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned because sorry dex!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because things changed in tapatalk since I last used it

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Feb 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because things changed in tapatalk since I last used it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Xda premium app


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 10, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for not using Xda premium app

Click to collapse



Banned for beinf rich and use XDA Premium

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 10, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for beinf rich and use XDA Premium
> 
> Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for "beinf"

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for correcting him

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 11, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for correcting him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'd ban you, but what the hell... I'll just thank you

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'd ban you, but what the hell... I'll just thank you

Click to collapse



Banned because Beats Audio is a gimmick.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 11, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because Beats Audio is a gimmick.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Banned because the monster headphones are awesome 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## AndroidStyle (Feb 11, 2012)

EVERYONE ABOVE OFFICIALY






*Thread is closed*​


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 11, 2012)

AndroidStyle said:


> EVERYONE ABOVE OFFICIALY
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'd wish... Banned for fail attempt 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You'd wish... Banned for fail attempt
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using beats! Skullcandies ftw!

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## Nick0703 (Feb 11, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for using beats! Skullcandies ftw!
> 
> Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Skullcandies!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for not using Skullcandies!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned with babydolls brick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned with babydolls brick
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for taking a pic of that brick instead of using google images

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 11, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for taking a pic of that brick instead of using google images
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on bricks 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Feb 11, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for hating on bricks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned. Far too many references to bricks (or bricking) for a smartphone site.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 11, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned. Far too many references to bricks (or bricking) for a smartphone site.

Click to collapse



Banned for having an account since 2010 with less than 100 posts and no avatar. 

Oh yeah and being from Florida...

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for having an account since 2010 with less than 100 posts and no avatar.
> 
> Oh yeah and being from Florida...
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Banned for n00b news writer!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for n00b news writer!

Click to collapse



Banned because a cat with an AK is better than a gun wielding piece of meat .

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## arenase (Feb 11, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because a cat with an AK is better than a gun wielding piece of meat .
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Banned for flawless execution of Cat with Gun logic.

How's the coast?


----------



## htc fan89 (Feb 11, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for flawless execution of Cat with Gun logic.
> 
> How's the coast?

Click to collapse



Banned for using Gun and Logic in the same sentence...


----------



## adamski123 (Feb 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for using Gun and Logic in the same sentence...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone company in ur name..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> Banned for having a phone company in ur name..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned with memories 





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## tihimasmo (Feb 11, 2012)

Now I know who stole my bike.

User Will Smith is banned for being a thief. 

Daniel from Sweden


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2012)

tihimasmo said:


> Now I know who stole my bike.
> 
> User Will Smith is banned for being a thief.
> 
> Daniel from Sweden

Click to collapse



Noob alert Noob alert

Noob Banned!


----------



## arenase (Feb 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Noob alert Noob alert
> 
> Noob Banned!

Click to collapse



Banned x2 for being a Noob alerter.


----------



## tihimasmo (Feb 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Noob alert Noob alert
> 
> Noob Banned!

Click to collapse



This is my second account. The first one wouldn't go beyond 9999 postcount.

Banned for being impolite.

Edit: Damn! Too slow :-(


Daniel from Sweden


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 12, 2012)

tihimasmo said:


> This is my second account. The first one wouldn't go beyond 9999 postcount.

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming OT with nonsense.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## tihimasmo (Feb 12, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for spamming OT with nonsense.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that's what OT is for. 


Daniel from Sweden


----------



## shpapy (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned  for using real name 

Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 12, 2012)

shpapy said:


> Banned  for using real name
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he can.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## tihimasmo (Feb 12, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because he can.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Banned because you belong to a pathetic handful of users who actually care about this thread. 

Daniel from Sweden


----------



## josip-k (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because being only one patcetic here.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## tihimasmo (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not getting the joke AND for not finishing elementary school where they teach you to spell properly. 

Daniel from Sweden


----------



## josip-k (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for insulting me and having real ****ty jokes.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## melvie (Feb 12, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for insulting me and having real ****ty jokes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not changing the subject.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## josip-k (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing the subject.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned because I'm running Ics

Sent from my awesome Xoom running TeamEOS ICS
If I helped you in any way press the thanks button over there


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 13, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned because I'm running Ics
> 
> Sent from my awesome Xoom running TeamEOS ICS
> If I helped you in any way press the thanks button over there

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you are unique. I run ics too. SO WHAT? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## gplock (Feb 13, 2012)

^ ....... Banned for being a Ginger! With Purple gloves. 





dexter93 said:


> Banned for thinking you are unique. I run ics too. SO WHAT?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 13, 2012)

gplock said:


> ^ ....... Banned for being a Ginger! With Purple gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for not quoting properly 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## arenase (Feb 13, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for not quoting properly
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being the quote police.


----------



## josip-k (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned because he has a funny awesome picture.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## cmonsterf50 (Feb 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because pics or it didn't happen

Click to collapse



Banned, because I'm pretty sure that's a picture ... Lose.

Sent via my Iced Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 13, 2012)

cmonsterf50 said:


> Banned, because I'm pretty sure that's a picture ... Lose.

Click to collapse



Banned because Cookie Monster is out of cookies.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 13, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because Cookie Monster is out of cookies.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving him more

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned for sitting by and not stepping in. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## .Fè (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned for posting in this thread by a Galaxy Nexus!


----------



## AndroidStyle (Feb 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for having 666 in your name...

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## josip-k (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned for mentioning my number.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## bagnz0r (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Banned because I can.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 14, 2012)

bagnz0r said:


> ^ Banned because I can.

Click to collapse



banned because you obviously cant


----------



## Ryno_666 (Feb 14, 2012)

AndroidStyle said:


> Banned for having 666 in your name...
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Back up ban! 

Sent from my ? using shut it premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you obviously cant

Click to collapse



Banned for stating opposites


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stating opposites

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your profile pic

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## bagnz0r (Feb 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you obviously cant

Click to collapse



Uh-oh. I feel so inferior with this post count.
Also, banned because I have flu and I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 15, 2012)

bagnz0r said:


> Uh-oh. I feel so inferior with this post count.
> Also, banned because I have flu and I'm in a bad mood.

Click to collapse



Banned for having HIV really. 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Feb 15, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for having HIV really.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me LMAO. That was funny.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for making me LMAO. That was funny.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being creative enough for a better ban

Sent by sh!++ing brix


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being creative enough for a better ban
> 
> Sent by sh!++ing brix

Click to collapse



Banned for ****ting bricks, by a brick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for ****ting bricks, by a brick
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because pink? something isn't right


----------



## josip-k (Feb 15, 2012)

Banned for a brick.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 15, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for a brick.

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping him put the brick back in. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## josip-k (Feb 15, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the brick!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 15, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for mentioning the brick!

Click to collapse



Banned because the brick is good. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Nick0703 (Feb 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because the brick is good.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of this from Futurama!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for reminding me of this from Futurama!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because I love Futurama 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Feb 16, 2012)

Banned because I'm going to check Netflix. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 16, 2012)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Banned because I'm going to check Netflix.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for watching movies! 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## Jameslepable (Feb 16, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for watching movies!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because am bored in a lecture. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 16, 2012)

Jameslepable said:


> Banned because am bored in a lecture.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for going uni

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for going uni
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a bad example to kids


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a bad example to kids

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting use of mobile phones whilst in university lectures! Tcch!  Example to kids..

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Feb 16, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for promoting use of mobile phones whilst in university lectures! Tcch!  Example to kids..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because at the university level, mobiles should be encouraged as a learning tool.

Teachers should be able to send out relevant content / study material on demand via classroom Bluetooth networks.


----------



## avarize (Feb 16, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because at the university level, mobiles should be encouraged as a learning tool.
> 
> Teachers should be able to send out relevant content / study material on demand via classroom Bluetooth networks.

Click to collapse



Banned for giant signature image


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 16, 2012)

avarize said:


> Banned for giant signature image

Click to collapse



banned cause thats a small one


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause thats a small one

Click to collapse



Banned cuz that's what she said.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## dmeadows013 (Feb 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned cuz that's what she said.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a Gnex. #Rezound


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned because gnex wins. Always. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## melvie (Feb 17, 2012)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Banned because gnex wins. Always.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for telling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 17, 2012)

melvie said:


> Banned for telling.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because I'm pissed off 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 17, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because I'm pissed off
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking a 'chill pill'.. lol, haven't heard that in years

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not taking a 'chill pill'.. lol, haven't heard that in years
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for digging up the painful past

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for digging up the painful past
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for being Sherlock Holmes 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being Sherlock Holmes
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for discriminating the law

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Dirk (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for discriminating the law

Click to collapse



Banned for accidentally that sentence.


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Banned for accidentally that sentence.

Click to collapse



Banned for slightly confusing me

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for slightly confusing me
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for beeing incompetent

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for beeing incompetent
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for banning yourself
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for being a sad guy waiting for a repo sync to bleeping finish

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for being a sad guy waiting for a repo sync to bleeping finish
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for having no life

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for having no life
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for having a multiple personality disorder

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for having a multiple personality disorder
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for living in a fake city

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for living in a fake city
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR SPAMMING AND QUADRUPLE POSTING LOL! 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> BANNED FOR SPAMMING AND QUADRUPLE POSTING LOL!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the guy who waited for a day for a repo sync that failed in the last minutes :-D 

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## deedscreen (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my Epic Touch running Blazer Rom via xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 17, 2012)

deedscreen said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch running Blazer Rom via xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for not banning the person above you
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for having herpes


----------



## josip-k (Feb 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for having herpes

Click to collapse



Banned for too much kissing.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for too much kissing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for kissing a$$


----------



## josip-k (Feb 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for kissing a$$

Click to collapse



Banned for being one. 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for being one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being they


----------



## josip-k (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned for stupid jokes.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for stupid jokes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not laughing at the stupid but slightly funny jokes

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## deedscreen (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned for banning the banned who banned the banned above you who banned the banned who banned the banned who also banned the banned times three hundred and twenty who banned the banned above and below you.


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

deedscreen said:


> Banned for banning the banned who banned the banned above you who banned the banned who banned the banned who also banned the banned times three hundred and twenty who banned the banned above and below you.

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting that about 8 of those bans was the same person

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for forgetting that about 8 of those bans was the same person
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for having an annoying signature! 

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for having an annoying signature!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for struggling to comprehend the extent of awesomeness embedded in my sign 

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for struggling to comprehend the extent of awesomeness embedded in my sign
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



banned for preferring to reboot using setcpu, instead of doing it the normal way!


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

yz.hd said:


> banned for preferring to reboot using setcpu, instead of doing it the normal way!

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of dodgy OC kernels

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for reminding me of dodgy OC kernels
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



banned for making look up the word "dodgy"


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

yz.hd said:


> banned for making look up the word "dodgy"

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing my strange words

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for not knowing my strange words
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking thats a strange word

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Feb 18, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for thinking thats a strange word
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having to explain that Dodgy isn't a strange word!


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Banned for having to explain that Dodgy isn't a strange word!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the native dialect of Oceania

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for not knowing the native dialect of Oceania
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for discussing not useful things


Sent from my awesome Xoom running TeamEOS ICS
If I helped you in any way press the thanks button over there


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for discussing not useful things
> 
> 
> Sent from my awesome Xoom running TeamEOS ICS
> If I helped you in any way press the thanks button over there

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding an inside joke 

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for not understanding an inside joke
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for taking the honour of banning Sir DirkGently


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for taking the honour of banning Sir DirkGently

Click to collapse



banned for stealing avatars


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for stealing avatars

Click to collapse



banned because from?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because from?

Click to collapse



banned because from orb


----------



## Dirk (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for stealing avatars

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cooler Avatar than mine!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Banned for having a cooler Avatar than mine!

Click to collapse



banned because this is meant for dex 







look closer


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Banned for having a cooler Avatar than mine!

Click to collapse



BANNED because all mods are asleep


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> BANNED because all mods are asleep

Click to collapse



Banned because better now?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because this is meant for dex
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for incorrect timing


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for incorrect timing

Click to collapse



Banned for being a perfectionist

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for being a perfectionist
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned because i cant get banned


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because i cant get banned

Click to collapse



Banned because I can.

Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because I can.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for giving an unoriginal banning reason 

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Waddle (Feb 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for giving an unoriginal banning reason
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for having an origanal reason.


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

Waddle said:


> Banned for having an origanal reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for being clever

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## arenase (Feb 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for being clever
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned, I say.

Banned for lack of cleverism.


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned, I say.
> 
> Banned for lack of cleverism.

Click to collapse



Banned for inventing a new word

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Feb 18, 2012)

Banned because I haven't done this in an entire day. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## RyuKaze (Feb 18, 2012)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Banned because I haven't done this in an entire day.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what a newbie with great power would do


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 18, 2012)

RyuKaze said:


> Banned because that's what a newbie with great power would do

Click to collapse



Your are a victim of the daily random ban for no apparent reason

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Your are a victim of the daily random ban for no apparent reason
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of certainty 

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus S2 XL XE S X 3G LTE T-mo Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## agent205 (Feb 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for lack of certainty
> 
> Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus S2 XL XE S X 3G LTE T-mo Plus with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



Banned, cause i'm back to the OT

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned, cause i'm back to the OT
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Banned for gaining common sense 

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## jagan2 (Feb 18, 2012)

WOH! Visiting this thread after almost a year, Ban you all for keeping it alive!


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

jagan2 said:


> WOH! Visiting this thread after almost a year, Ban you all for keeping it alive!

Click to collapse



Banning you for an addiction to xda 

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banning you for an addiction to xda
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for not admitting your addiction


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not admitting your addiction

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for trolling

Click to collapse



Banned because OT was created for trolls.

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## arenase (Feb 18, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because OT was created for trolls.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus in my Pants

Click to collapse



Banned because the OT sometimes creates and then only partially feeds said trolls.


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 18, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because the OT sometimes creates and then only partially feeds said trolls.

Click to collapse



Banned for clarifying 

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus S2 XL XE S X 3G LTE T-mo Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for clarifying
> 
> Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus S2 XL XE S X 3G LTE T-mo Plus with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



Banned because it's obvious, I can't believe you needed clarification


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's obvious, I can't believe you needed clarification

Click to collapse



Banned because his clarification was wrong anyways.

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## munchy_cool (Feb 19, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because his clarification was wrong anyways.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus in my Pants

Click to collapse



Banned for not showing off the Nexus ...


----------



## adamski123 (Feb 19, 2012)

munchy_cool said:


> Banned for not showing off the Nexus ...

Click to collapse



Banned cos thats kinky.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 19, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> Banned cos thats kinky.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because my Nexus is free to come out whenever it pleases.

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## avarize (Feb 19, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because my Nexus is free to come out whenever it pleases.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus in my Pants

Click to collapse



Banned for having something to do with Sanrio


----------



## ummkiper (Feb 19, 2012)

avarize said:


> Banned for having something to do with Sanrio

Click to collapse



Banned because every time I log in xda I get emails from this thread.

Sent from my Straight Talk Nexus One using XDA premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 19, 2012)

ummkiper said:


> Banned because every time I log in xda I get emails from this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned because you know you love this thread. 

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## josip-k (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned for banning him.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## Stevie_ (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh so hard about this forum 

Sent from my Desire HD running ICS using XDA Premium


----------



## coolbiza (Feb 19, 2012)

Banned because you are online same time as i am 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 20, 2012)

coolbiza said:


> Banned because you are online same time as i am
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for thinking the world revolves arround u

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 20, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for thinking the world revolves arround u
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus S2 XL XE S X 3G LTE T-mo Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## coolbiza (Feb 20, 2012)

Banned for being right 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2012)

coolbiza said:


> Banned for being right
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for all the noobness you have brought to this forum, this thread, and the whole internet


----------



## arenase (Feb 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for all the noobness you have brought to this forum, this thread, and the whole internet

Click to collapse



Banned for being right


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for being right

Click to collapse



Banned for having an edit avatar button loooooool xD


----------



## Great_Day (Feb 20, 2012)

Banned for having a HTC HD7S


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2012)

Great_Day said:


> Banned for having a HTC HD7S

Click to collapse



Banned because it's awesome


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's awesome

Click to collapse



Banned because iOS is the most awesomazing supergigantnormous megabrilliant creation everz!!!!!

Jk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## sony ericssons (Feb 20, 2012)

banned becoz u have htc


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 20, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because iOS is the most awesomazing supergigantnormous megabrilliant creation everz!!!!!
> 
> Jk.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Steve jobs suck up

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 20, 2012)

sony ericssons said:


> banned becoz u have htc

Click to collapse



Banned because you obviously cannot read. Where do you see HTC? Stop spam posting.



Tenpin said:


> Banned for being a Steve jobs suck up

Click to collapse



Banned because quite the opposite is true lol.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## arenase (Feb 20, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because you obviously cannot read. Where do you see HTC? Stop spam posting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned because pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 20, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because pictures or it didn't happen.

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't specify which part.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Nikkolò (Feb 20, 2012)

I ban myself...


----------



## arenase (Feb 21, 2012)

Nikkolò said:


> I ban myself...

Click to collapse




The only way to ban yourself
........is to be above yourself


Banned for not banning the person above you.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

arenase said:


> The only way to ban yourself
> ........is to be above yourself
> 
> 
> Banned for not banning the person above you.

Click to collapse



which is creepy banned


----------



## arenase (Feb 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> which is creepy banned

Click to collapse



and lol banned for wishing you could actually click my edit avatar button...lol


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

arenase said:


> and lol banned for wishing you could actually click my edit avatar button...lol

Click to collapse



Banned for having a fake edit button.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## leo321 (Feb 21, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for having a fake edit button.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me your galaxy nexus


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for not giving me your galaxy nexus

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you can buy your own.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## ptmr3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned for being stingy
.:: Clones & Drones::.


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 21, 2012)

ptmr3 said:


> Banned for being stingy
> .:: Clones & Drones::.

Click to collapse



banned for begging 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 21, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for begging
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not advocating begging

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## chinadude (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned cause i didnt understand what you said in the last sentence...


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned for not being from Japan 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## bubur_bewok (Feb 21, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not being from Japan
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz ure from japan..i hate your hondas.. =D


Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Feb 21, 2012)

bubur_bewok said:


> Banned coz ure from japan..i hate your hondas.. =D
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for hating such a good brand

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## KcLKcL (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned for using xda premium instead of Tapatalk

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## josip-k (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned for using tapatalk instead of xda premium.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Feb 21, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned for using tapatalk instead of xda premium.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being down with the sickness.


----------



## josip-k (Feb 21, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being down with the sickness.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i dont know what the F your name means.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned cuz i dont know what the F your name means.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because why should you know?


----------



## josip-k (Feb 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because why should you know?

Click to collapse



Banned because thats true.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Banned because thats true.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Boolean ban


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Boolean ban

Click to collapse



class BanHusam
{
    public static void main(String args[])
   {    
        System.out.println("Husam is banned");
        }
}              
// Could you explain me why we use the args[] array?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> class BanHusam
> {
> public static void main(String args[])
> {
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because here you go

http://bit.ly/z7L2qL


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because here you go
> 
> http://bit.ly/z7L2qL

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your avatar once again!! 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## ummkiper (Feb 21, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for changing your avatar once again!!
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a "hero".

Sent from my Straight Talk Nexus One using XDA premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for having a "hero".
> 
> Sent from my Straight Talk Nexus One using XDA premium

Click to collapse



banned for being frozen with that bird since the dawn of humanity


----------



## ummkiper (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for being frozen with that bird since the dawn of humanity

Click to collapse



Banned for not being frozen.
And I haven't seen that bird in 4 years.just don't want to change me avatar yet.

Sent from my Straight Talk Nexus One using XDA premium


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 22, 2012)

ummkiper said:


> Banned for not being frozen.
> And I haven't seen that bird in 4 years.just don't want to change me avatar yet.
> 
> Sent from my Straight Talk Nexus One using XDA premium

Click to collapse



Banned for animal injustice.

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 22, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for animal injustice.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for forcing me to remember if anyone has banned you because of your hero and I don't want to be unoriginal 

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus S2 XL XE S X 3G LTE T-mo Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## Ryno_666 (Feb 22, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for forcing me to remember if anyone has banned you because of your hero and I don't want to be unoriginal
> 
> Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus S2 XL XE S X 3G LTE T-mo Plus with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



Banning your Sig. Looks like the alphabet got in a fight.

Sent from my FU using anti-sig


----------



## Timoooo (Feb 22, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banning your Sig. Looks like the alphabet got in a fight.
> 
> Sent from my FU using anti-sig

Click to collapse



Banning your extremely cool bacon avatar


----------



## ummkiper (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned for banning bacon.

Sent from my Straight Talk Nexus One using XDA premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banning your Sig. Looks like the alphabet got in a fight.
> 
> Sent from my FU using anti-sig

Click to collapse



banned because you should ban persons not their belongings 

Sent by sh!++ing brix


----------



## arenase (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because you should ban persons not their belongings
> 
> Sent by sh!++ing brix

Click to collapse



Banned, you brick shizzer!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned, you brick shizzer!

Click to collapse



ew wtf ban
Shizz =sh!+ and j!$$

Sent using a train app


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ew wtf ban
> Shizz =sh!+ and j!$$

Click to collapse



Eternity banned because that's actually called Santorum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Eternity banned because that's actually called Santorum.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I was talking about doing both, not the out put of ...


----------



## arenase (Feb 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was talking about doing both, not the out put of ...

Click to collapse



Banned for gross multitasking.


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 23, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for gross multitasking.

Click to collapse



banned for judging

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for judging
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hookah ban 

Sent using a train app


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hookah ban
> 
> Sent using a train app

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because I already have enough bricks in my life 

Sent using a train app


----------



## arenase (Feb 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because I already have enough bricks in my life
> 
> Sent using a train app

Click to collapse




Banned for banning a Brickopath.



Get it? 

Brick & then path?

Arghhh, nvm.


----------



## Dblfstr (Feb 23, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for banning a Brickopath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned for: _It's not funny if you have to explain it._


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 23, 2012)

Banned cause he said nvm in the final

Sent from my awesome Xoom running TeamEOS ICS
If I helped you in any way press the thanks button over there


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 24, 2012)

banned for using smiley


----------



## deependra (Feb 24, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> banned for using smiley

Click to collapse



Banned because i am back ¡


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 24, 2012)

deependra said:


> Banned because i am back ¡
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because ur gone again

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 24, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because ur gone again
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being on xda so early..  Now that's called dedication, lol

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 25, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being on xda so early..  Now that's called dedication, lol
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because its border line addiction

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gastricpenguin (Feb 25, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned because its border line addiction
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ban for being wrong. Meth is addictive. Hell of a drug!


----------



## smacko (Feb 25, 2012)

ban above for "Account currently disabled" status


----------



## Nick0703 (Feb 25, 2012)

smacko said:


> ban above for "Account currently disabled" status

Click to collapse



Banned for exposing him! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for exposing him!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for loving him


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for loving him

Click to collapse



Banned for cyanide 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for cyanide
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for sadness


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned for that  I hate the US system

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 25, 2012)

banned becoz it's really bad

Sent from my awesome Xoom running TeamEOS ICS
If I helped you in any way press the thanks button over there


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> banned becoz it's really bad
> 
> Sent from my awesome Xoom running TeamEOS ICS
> If I helped you in any way press the thanks button over there

Click to collapse



Banned because its a huge mess

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because its a huge mess
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because why the f are you studying using the g4y system?


----------



## ken-droid (Feb 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because why the f are you studying using the g4y system?

Click to collapse



banned because I use that system


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

ken-droid said:


> banned because I use that system

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the stupidest system ever


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned for not accepting the awesomely gay system

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not accepting the awesomely gay system
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a sheep


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a sheep

Click to collapse



Banned because:






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## hailmary (Feb 26, 2012)

banned for posting a warez from somebody elses warez...helping sometimes is stupid!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

hailmary said:


> banned for posting a warez from somebody elses warez...helping sometimes is stupid!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because wtf are you talking about?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Nick0703 (Feb 26, 2012)

hailmary said:


> banned for posting a warez from somebody elses warez...helping sometimes is stupid!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't make any sence!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## DustByte (Feb 26, 2012)

ban all person above me


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Feb 26, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because you don't make any sence!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming he should.


Sent from my ICShift to your eyes


----------



## Android311 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ban all the people on top of me and the people that will be below me 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## lexusmike (Feb 26, 2012)

Banned for making a lame sexual reference

Sent from my Premium XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2012)

lexusmike said:


> Banned for making a lame sexual reference
> 
> Sent from my Premium XDA app

Click to collapse



banned for thinking of it that way

Sent using a train app


----------



## Android311 (Feb 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for thinking of it that way
> 
> Sent using a train app

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting...now I'm banned


Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## TeaMsTaZ (Feb 26, 2012)

Banned because 2years later my Leo HD2,  is still better then your new phone 

Sent from CM9 ICS HP Touchpad


----------



## arenase (Feb 26, 2012)

TeaMsTaZ said:


> Banned because 2years later my Leo HD2,  is still better then your new phone
> 
> Sent from CM9 ICS HP Touchpad

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting from that 2 year old beauty.

Sent from my ICS HD2 using thin air


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for not posting from that 2 year old beauty.
> 
> Sent from my ICS HD2 using thin air

Click to collapse



banned cause you are late 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## NetBender (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause you are late
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i ban you because the first photo in your Flickr album made ​​me hungry (and I've just finished eating).


----------



## Android311 (Feb 26, 2012)

NetBender said:


> i ban you because the first photo in your Flickr album made ​​me hungry (and I've just finished eating)
> Banned for being hungry
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## NetBender (Feb 26, 2012)

Android311 said:


> QUOTE=NetBender;22985784] i ban you because the first photo in your Flickr album made ​​me hungry (and I've just finished eating)
> Banned for being hungry
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban you because you were wrong to quote me..


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 26, 2012)

NetBender said:


> I ban you because you were wrong to quote me..

Click to collapse



Banned because I have now the Premium version of XDA

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned because I have now the Premium version of XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being a showoff. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Feb 26, 2012)

NetBender said:


> I ban you because you were wrong to quote me..

Click to collapse



Banned because in here...the quoted will always be the banned.

Sent from my ICS HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Android311 (Feb 26, 2012)

NetBender said:


> I ban you because you were wrong to quote me..

Click to collapse



I ban you because you said I'm wrong 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2012)

Android311 said:


> I ban you because you said I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are

Click to collapse



Banned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Android311 (Feb 26, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



I ban you because you said banned its ban 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 26, 2012)

Android311 said:


> I ban you because you said banned its ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for for saint banned more than two times in a post

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 26, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for for saint banned more than two times in a post
> 
> Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD

Click to collapse



Banned for using a tablet

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 26, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for using a tablet
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cell like mine, but without a HW keyboard (x10 mini isn't it?)

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## Android311 (Feb 26, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for having a cell like mine, but without a HW keyboard (x10 mini isn't it?)
> 
> Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD

Click to collapse



Banned for having a HW keyboard

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for having a HW keyboard
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because HW keyboards rock


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because HW keyboards rock

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you aint got no pancakemix

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz you aint got no pancakemix

Click to collapse



Banned because my pancakes bring all the girls to the yard, and they're like, it's better than yours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Android311 (Feb 27, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because my pancakes bring all the girls to the yard, and they're like, it's better than yours.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



I can teach you, but I have to charge..banned for inappropriate song lyrics

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Feb 27, 2012)

Android311 said:


> I can teach you, but I have to charge..banned for inappropriate song lyrics
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for openly wanting to spank jasecloud4 and then expecting payment.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 27, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for openly wanting to spank jasecloud4 and then expecting payment.

Click to collapse



Banned for using violence

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidStyle (Feb 27, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for using violence
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for having silly face in avatar


----------



## Android311 (Feb 27, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for openly wanting to spank jasecloud4 and then expecting payment.

Click to collapse



Banned I don't take payments.

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned I don't take payments.
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not what you said last night.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because that's not what you said last night.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for one x

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Feb 27, 2012)

your not the real Dexter..you don't have a labatory....banned for impersonating a character 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for one x
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for static-x


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 27, 2012)

banned for deode-x


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Android311 said:


> your not the real Dexter..you don't have a labatory....banned for impersonating a character
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because how could you know? I may have....

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## - Swift - (Feb 27, 2012)

tyler79durdan said:


> banned for deode-x

Click to collapse





Banned for not capatalizing your sentence.


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 27, 2012)

IrishStuff09 said:


> Banned for not capatalizing your sentence.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## Android311 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because how could you know? I may have....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dee Dee said you didn't so.....banned for lying 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Dee Dee said you didn't so.....banned for lying
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for shouting in my ear


----------



## - Swift - (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for shouting in my ear

Click to collapse




Banned for being the cause of him shouting.


----------



## Android311 (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh God this is funny lol 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Oh God this is funny lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for loling

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for loling
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being no fun !

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## - Swift - (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for loling
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for posting at 8:28PM.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

IrishStuff09 said:


> Banned for posting at 8:28PM.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the real captain obvious


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being the real captain obvious

Click to collapse








Banned 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







banned


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned

Click to collapse







Banned
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







obama ban!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> obama ban!

Click to collapse







Ban
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ban
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






Banned again with a celeb


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned again with a celeb

Click to collapse











Random banback 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Random banback
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






 banned


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned

Click to collapse







Banned

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## adamski123 (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned

Click to collapse




Banned  
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> Banned
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse







Banned

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






Mental image ban


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Mental image ban

Click to collapse







Too 9gagish ban 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Too 9gagish ban
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






about what the next pic should be banned


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> about what the next pic should be banned

Click to collapse







Dinner time. Will come back ban 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## bob24260 (Feb 27, 2012)

I ban xda in its entirety for  giving my mother in law the impression she doesn't need to shave her mustache because its "sexy".

BANNED....THE WHOLE LOT OF YOU

Edit:I removed part of the post due to pm messages indicating it was offensive to some.My apologies.
Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

bob24260 said:


> I ban xda in its entirety for causing my sisters yeast infection and giving my mother in law the impression she doesn't need to shave her mustache because its "sexy".
> 
> BANNED....THE WHOLE LOT OF YOU
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium

Click to collapse






banned


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

bob24260 said:


> I ban xda in its entirety for causing my sisters yeast infection and giving my mother in law the impression she doesn't need to shave her mustache because its "sexy".
> 
> BANNED....THE WHOLE LOT OF YOU
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Banned


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Feb 27, 2012)

Clint Eastwood is right...make my day hahaha

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

bob24260 said:


> I ban xda in its entirety for causing my sisters yeast infection and giving my mother in law the impression she doesn't need to shave her mustache because its "sexy".
> 
> BANNED....THE WHOLE LOT OF YOU

Click to collapse








You iz weird yo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Feb 28, 2012)

bob24260 said:


> I ban xda in its entirety for causing my sisters yeast infection and giving my mother in law the impression she doesn't need to shave her mustache because its "sexy".
> 
> BANNED....THE WHOLE LOT OF YOU
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium

Click to collapse










Banned for that.


----------



## Android311 (Feb 28, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for that.

Click to collapse


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 28, 2012)

Android311 said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh at a reasonably off topic picture

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 28, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for making me laugh at a reasonably off topic picture
> 
> Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



Banned for using so many phones

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 28, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for making me laugh at a reasonably off topic picture
> 
> Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing! 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for laughing!
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for noob bans, learn how to ban properly or GTFO


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for noob bans, learn how to ban properly or GTFO

Click to collapse



Banned for actually taking the time to instruct someone to ban properly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Feb 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for noob bans, learn how to ban properly or GTFO

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to provide a proper GTFO route.







---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------




jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for actually taking the time to instruct someone to ban properly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the banning instructor.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for failing to provide a proper GTFO route.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not following your own route.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for not following your own route.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because GPS works poorly indoors


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because GPS works poorly indoors

Click to collapse



Banned because my GPS works great indoors...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because my GPS works great indoors...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having poor insulation


----------



## arenase (Feb 28, 2012)

ketanmatrix said:


> I ban you all for never commentng on my threads!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for loving husam666's HTC.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 28, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for loving husam666's HTC.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling people to use "ICS" but leading them to cm9...


----------



## arenase (Feb 28, 2012)

tyler79durdan said:


> Banned for telling people to use "ICS" but leading them to cm9...

Click to collapse



Banned for having your hands in your precedent. Ewwwwww


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 28, 2012)

banned for getting around the signature size...

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




arenase said:


> Banned for having your hands in your precedent. Ewwwwww

Click to collapse



Banned myself for not banning you for having mostly all of your 90 some posts in "ban the person above you"


----------



## Android311 (Feb 28, 2012)

banned again!


----------



## Android311 (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2012)

Android311 said:


>

Click to collapse



banned for a mistake too* L2English


----------



## Android311 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for criticsizing me

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Feb 28, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for criticsizing me
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

arenase said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned because criticsizing is what female porn stars do when they first meet a male lead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Android311 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for having hello Kitty...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for having hello Kitty...

Click to collapse



Banned because your just jealous you didn't have Kalashnikitty first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because your just jealous you didn't have Kalashnikitty first.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because the Kitty's my bird

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 29, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because the Kitty's my bird
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that make no sense at all

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## arenase (Feb 29, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned because that make no sense at all
> 
> Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



Banned because it makes sense, if you don't think about it.


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 29, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because it makes sense, if you don't think about it.

Click to collapse



Banned for making even less sense 

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## Android311 (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because criticsizing is what female porn stars do when they first meet a male lead.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



I don't watch porn so I wouldn't no...banned!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 29, 2012)

Banned becauseI don't know what the hell happened here

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Feb 29, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because the Kitty's my bird
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for riding a yamaha when you live in England.... support your country and ride a brit bike! a TRIUMPH


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 29, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for riding a yamaha when you live in England.... support your country and ride a brit bike! a TRIUMPH

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me! :superangry:

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Android311 (Feb 29, 2012)

O iforgot...banned


Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 29, 2012)

Android311 said:


> O iforgot...banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thankyou now i can ban you in peace knowing i was banned properly

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## y2grae (Feb 29, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Thankyou now i can ban you in peace knowing i was banned properly
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to be banned properly!


----------



## - Swift - (Feb 29, 2012)

y2grae said:


> Banned for wanting to be banned properly!

Click to collapse



Banned because I forget why Im banning you.

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

IrishStuff09 said:


> Banned because I forget why Im banning you.
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to get your brain checked


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you need to get your brain checked

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Avelnan (Feb 29, 2012)

banned because accedently


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Avelnan said:


> banned because accedently

Click to collapse



Banned because your ban made no sense.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Android311 (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because your ban made no sense.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned cause you have no sense 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Feb 29, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned cause you have no sense
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for bragging 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Feb 29, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for bragging
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for replying so fast

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for replying so fast
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



yes, banned for being fast (what she said)


----------



## Android311 (Feb 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yes, banned for being fast (what she said)

Click to collapse



banned for what she said


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for what she said

Click to collapse



banned for not satisfying her


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for not satisfying her

Click to collapse



Banned because it was a him.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because it was a him.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## Android311 (Feb 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because she wasn't that ugly 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because she wasn't that ugly
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trusting the girl under the bridge


----------



## Android311 (Feb 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trusting the girl under the bridge

Click to collapse



Banned cause she wasn't under she was on top 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned cause she wasn't under she was on top

Click to collapse



Banned because screwing a troll that lives above a bridge is unnatural.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Android311 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because screwing a troll that lives above a bridge is unnatural.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned, I wasn't screwing I was doing 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned, I wasn't screwing I was doing

Click to collapse



Banned because doing is just as bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Android311 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because doing is just as bad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using "bad" words

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for using "bad" words
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for teh complaynyn ov da gramir

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## Android311 (Mar 1, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for teh complaynyn ov da gramir
> 
> Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



Banned I only read English 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Mar 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned I only read English
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned you since that wasn't a good reason for banning someone else


----------



## Android311 (Mar 1, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned you since that wasn't a good reason for banning someone else

Click to collapse



Lol banned for having a good point 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Lol banned for having a good point
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for dreaming about you last night

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for dreaming about you last night
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for dreaming about another dude

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh4itan (Mar 1, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for dreaming about another dude
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for eating apple(s)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sh4itan said:


> banned for eating apple(s)

Click to collapse



Banned for being an apple fan


----------



## AFAinHD (Mar 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an apple fan

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning apple fans.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for mentioning apple fans.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because afa kinda means butt in arabic


----------



## AFAinHD (Mar 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because afa kinda means butt in arabic

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm american. So other languages obviously don't exist.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned because I'm american. So other languages obviously don't exist.

Click to collapse



Banned because as an American other countries languages do exist...to be destroyed. 

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because as an American other countries languages do exist...to be destroyed.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



Banned for unnecessary racism to American English, which is the only language that should be destroyed.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for unnecessary racism to American English, which is the only language that should be destroyed.

Click to collapse



Banned because American English is a non sequitur. It's just called American.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## .xxx. (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because American English is a non sequitur. It's just called American.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



Banned because one page has been finished with you both banning each other ..

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned because one page has been finished with you both banning each other ..

Click to collapse



Banned:








Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahhah that was funny....but I gotta ban you 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## ahmy (Mar 1, 2012)

ban who quoted other ppl!


----------



## Android311 (Mar 1, 2012)

ahmy said:


> ban who quoted other ppl!

Click to collapse



ban for banning people

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> ban for banning people
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for noob banning

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for noob banning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning noobs

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for not banning noobs
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for noob banning


----------



## Android311 (Mar 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for noob banning

Click to collapse



banned for banning me 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Mar 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for banning me
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning, but not for banning noobs.


----------



## Nick0703 (Mar 1, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for banning, but not for banning noobs.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning those noobs!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for not banning those noobs!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using banning in the same reply 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for using banning in the same reply
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for losing your quality


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for losing your quality

Click to collapse



Banned because quality is a state of mind.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because quality is a state of mind.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting the quantity


----------



## MacCookie (Mar 1, 2012)

banned for the 24110th post !


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 1, 2012)

*BANNED*



MacCookie said:


> banned for the 24110th post !

Click to collapse



Banned for still coming on this thread.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for still coming on this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is awesome.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because this thread is awesome.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting kitten terrorism. 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tenpin said:
			
		

> Banned for promoting kitten terrorism.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for replying at the same time as me, and for calling kitten terrorist it's a russian kitten jking


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for turning your nexus into liquid

Click to collapse



Banned for being so slow, I beat you by seconds. Keep up my gran could do better! Banned! 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being so slow, I beat you by seconds. Keep up my gran could do better! Banned!
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me change my quote manually...


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for making me change my quote manually...

Click to collapse



Banned for changing quotes and being against Russians 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for changing quotes and being against Russians
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned got no sense weird keyboard

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Truaim (Mar 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned got no sense weird keyboard
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using an HTC Desire and not a Galaxy Note like me


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

Truaim said:


> Banned for using an HTC Desire and not a Galaxy Note like me

Click to collapse



Banned because the desire is hard bricked some ages ago. Double banned for faulty eyes
Triple banned because I haven't got king kongs hands... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Truaim (Mar 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because the desire is hard bricked some ages ago. Double banned for faulty eyes
> Triple banned because I haven't got king kongs hands...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unbanned for having little hands. I pity you, the the rest of your undersized body parts.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

Truaim said:


> Unbanned for having little hands. I pity you, the the rest of your undersized body parts.

Click to collapse



Banned because you know what they say about people with huge hands... Now that's a pity

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## dalawh (Mar 2, 2012)

Banned just because you posted before me. Sorry to see you go.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

dalawh said:


> Banned just because you posted before me. Sorry to see you go.

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 2, 2012)

Banned again

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 2, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for indirectly banning someone therefore displaying your immature qualities while showing a lack of common sense 

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 2, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for indirectly banning someone therefore displaying your immature qualities while showing a lack of common sense
> 
> BANNED for using ad hominem and not actually using any logic when explaining why the person above you should legitimately be banned. Good day to you sir.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> scoffyburito said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for indirectly banning someone therefore displaying your immature qualities while showing a lack of common sense
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tyler79durdan (Mar 2, 2012)

banned for not knowing that the next galaxy over is actually the next galaxy within... ?


----------



## Nick0703 (Mar 2, 2012)

tyler79durdan said:


> banned for not knowing that the next galaxy over is actually the next galaxy within... ?

Click to collapse








 For confusing me!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 2, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> For confusing me!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh at yet another banned pic. And that calls for a lol whoever double quoted me looking cool

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## Sh4itan (Mar 2, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for making me laugh at yet another banned pic. And that calls for a lol whoever double quoted me looking cool
> 
> Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



b- ... b- ... b- ... permabanned!!


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 2, 2012)

Sh4itan said:


> b- ... b- ... b- ... permabanned!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being up so early, must be a long video lol! 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 2, 2012)

tyler79durdan said:


> banned for not knowing that the next galaxy over is actually the next galaxy within... ?

Click to collapse



banned, this isnt star wars


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 2, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned, this isnt star wars

Click to collapse



banned for making connections where there are none the force is weak with this one

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 2, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> banned for making connections where there are none the force is weak with this one
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for touching Darth vader inappropriately.

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 2, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for touching Darth vader inappropriately.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned, you can't handle the force 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 2, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned, you can't handle the force
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for ignoring a controversial social problem

Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for ignoring a controversial social problem
> 
> Sent from the Nokia Galaxy Nexus Arc 5530 Live with Walkman S2 XL XE S X 3G CDMA LTE T-mo PSN Certified Plus with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



Banned because I was banning before it was too mainstream


----------



## Android311 (Mar 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was banning before it was too mainstream

Click to collapse



Banned for fishing on the mainstream

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Sh4itan (Mar 2, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for fishing on the mainstream
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using a mobile virgin


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sh4itan said:


> banned for using a mobile virgin

Click to collapse



banned because potato


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because potato

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hipster that likes potatoes

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a hipster that likes potatoes

Click to collapse



Banned because potatoes can be made into alcohol.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## arenase (Mar 2, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because potatoes can be made into alcohol.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a drunkard. Potatoes can also be used for nutrition, but you chose libation instead.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 2, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for being a drunkard. Potatoes can also be used for nutrition, but you chose libation instead.

Click to collapse



Banned Dr. Oz

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 2, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned Dr. Oz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an excuse for banning Dr. Oz..... 

Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 2, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned for not having an excuse for banning Dr. Oz.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking up for Dr oz 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for sticking up for Dr oz
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because Dr Oz's existence is enough for a ban.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned for not having an excuse for banning Dr. Oz.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for lameness

Sent using a train app


----------



## arenase (Mar 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for lameness
> 
> Sent using a train app

Click to collapse



Banned for making me do this...


----------



## Nick0703 (Mar 2, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for making me do this...

Click to collapse



Banned because you could not make a proper tuna sandwich!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because you could not make a proper tuna sandwich!

Click to collapse



 Banned for criticizing his tuna-making skills


----------



## Android311 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for criticizing his tuna-making skills

Click to collapse



Banned...he has no tuna making skills 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned...he has no tuna making skills.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have tuna eating skills.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 2, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because I have tuna eating skills.

Click to collapse



Banned because you mock those in poverty and you take food for granted. I'm sure those without food would love to flaunt their eating skills as well.... but they can't.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because you mock those in poverty and you take food for granted. I'm sure those without food would love to flaunt their eating skills as well.... but they can't.

Click to collapse



Banned because we're thinking of two different types of tuna. 


Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 2, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because we're thinking of two different types of tuna.

Click to collapse



Banned because now that I know what you are talking about, I feel stupid.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because now that I know what you are talking about, I feel stupid.

Click to collapse



banned for wanting the sausage instead

Sent using a train app


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for wanting the sausage instead

Click to collapse



Banned because wanting sausage is okay as long as everyone agrees on the number of links before hand.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## discostupid (Mar 2, 2012)

Banned because everyone knows that Kitty prefers an AR-15 over the AK... duh!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 3, 2012)

discostupid said:


> Banned because everyone knows that Kitty prefers an AR-15 over the AK... duh!

Click to collapse



Banned because reliability with accuracy at 200 meters is better than no reliability and accuracy at 600.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 3, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because reliability with accuracy at 200 meters is better than no reliability and accuracy at 600.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



Bannned 


Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Bannned

Click to collapse



Banned for just saying "banned" without a valid reason.


----------



## worldwidepmp (Mar 3, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for just saying "banned" without a valid reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting him right.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 3, 2012)

worldwidepmp said:


> Banned for not quoting him right.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned for enforcing un-written rules....
Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 3, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned for enforcing un-written rules....
> Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned what rules?

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## XDA_h3n (Mar 3, 2012)

Banned, admin abuse

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 3, 2012)

XDA_h3n said:


> Banned, admin abuse
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using full words (administration) 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 3, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for not using full words (administration)
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for still using a full word when you know the short word


----------



## Android311 (Mar 3, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned for still using a full word when you know the short word

Click to collapse



banned for not making sense


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 4, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for not making sense

Click to collapse



Banned for secret purposes

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 4, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for not making sense

Click to collapse



Banned for making it, where is 4.0?

Sent from my HTC Ha Ha using xda joke


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for making it, where is 4.0?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ha Ha using xda joke

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on sense 3.5

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 4, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because I'm on sense 3.5
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone has send 4.0 roms available but I'm running cyan like everyone else with a good phone..... cause sense SUUUUUX ;-)


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 4, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned because my phone has send 4.0 roms available but I'm running cyan like everyone else with a good phone..... cause sense SUUUUUX ;-)

Click to collapse



Self banned for not checking auto correct...... sense not send....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned because my phone has send 4.0 roms available but I'm running cyan like everyone else with a good phone..... cause sense SUUUUUX ;-)

Click to collapse



Banned for being too mainstream


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being too mainstream

Click to collapse



Banned for having a huge signature and no android love


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for having a huge signature and no android love

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not an android fan :/


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not an android fan :/

Click to collapse



Banned because we should have a spam party 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## worldwidepmp (Mar 5, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for having a huge signature and no android love

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that everybody can see the huge signature.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 5, 2012)

worldwidepmp said:


> Banned for assuming that everybody can see the huge signature. Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*BANNED* for assuming that he was assuming that everyone could see the huge signature.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> *BANNED* for assuming that he was assuming that everyone could see the huge signature.

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't seen a huge signature...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you haven't seen a huge signature...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for what she said


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for what she said

Click to collapse



Banned for making dirty jokes


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 5, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for making dirty jokes

Click to collapse



Banned for being politically correct 

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 5, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Thankyou now i can ban you in peace knowing i was banned properly
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for thanking someone for banning you and banned again for not spelling "four" in your signature. Doubly ban

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 5, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for thanking someone for banning you and banned again for not spelling "four" in your signature. Doubly ban
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing he meant "for" and not "four"...


----------



## shalom06 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for not realizing he meant "for" and not "four"...

Click to collapse



Banned for teaching others ENGLISH who the hell cares?


----------



## jonykapa (Mar 5, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for not realizing he meant "for" and not "four"...

Click to collapse



Banned for realizing that !


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 5, 2012)

jonykapa said:


> Banned for realizing that !

Click to collapse



Banned for being retarded.



shalom06 said:


> Banned for teaching others ENGLISH who the hell cares?

Click to collapse



Banned because your sentence is a run-on sentence.


----------



## Itzamistry (Mar 5, 2012)

I ban you all 

Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium


----------



## worldwidepmp (Mar 5, 2012)

Itzamistry said:


> I ban you all
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you're a God.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 5, 2012)

worldwidepmp said:


> Banned for thinking you're a God.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a kindle lmao

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh4itan (Mar 5, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for using a kindle lmao
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for losing ass while laughing


----------



## predr.ag (Mar 5, 2012)

BANana !!!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

predr.ag said:


> BANana !!!!

Click to collapse



You don't say ban


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> You don't say ban

Click to collapse



Morning ban

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



afternoon ban


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> afternoon ban

Click to collapse



Happy birthday ban 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Happy birthday ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA

Click to collapse



thanks ban


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> thanks ban

Click to collapse



I'm bored ban. Geometry sucks

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned because stalking people on facebook is harder than I thought 
stupid tumblr doesn't show images in the search by image


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because stalking people on facebook is harder than I thought
> stupid tumblr doesn't show images in the search by image

Click to collapse



banned because you should use the google image search customized for tumblr


----------



## Sh4itan (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you should use the google image search customized for tumblr

Click to collapse



banned for giving advices


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sh4itan said:


> banned for giving advices

Click to collapse



Banned for being a member


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a member

Click to collapse



Banned for having Dexter as your avatar. 

Sent from an intelligent monkey


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for having Dexter as your avatar.
> 
> Sent from an intelligent monkey

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## XDA_h3n (Mar 5, 2012)

:banghead: I bricked phone :banghead:

Banned for having a brick.

Sent from my HTC A510e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

XDA_h3n said:


> :banghead: I bricked phone :banghead:
> 
> Banned for having a brick.
> 
> Sent from my HTC A510e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because welcome to the club


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because welcome to the club

Click to collapse



Banned because yours still works... you cant even brick it correctly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because yours still works... you cant even brick it correctly

Click to collapse



Banned because I loled


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I loled

Click to collapse



banned  because since its husams bday we must have a spam party!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned  because since its husams bday we must have a spam party!

Click to collapse



spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam 

Banned because my cake had a C++ code written on it, and was made of Nutella and Ferrero Rocher


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned for spaming

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for spaming
> 
> Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD

Click to collapse



find the magic word
spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam banned spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> find the magic word
> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam banned spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam

Click to collapse



banned because I'm going to start a new thread, guess what it will be about


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because I'm going to start a new thread, guess what it will be about

Click to collapse



Banned cause i cant wait!!


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause i cant wait!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you lack patience


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned because you didn't know what Counter Strike was on android

OMG. Counter Strike On Android!
http://cs-portable.net/


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

MattyOnXperiaX10 said:


> Banned because you didn't know what Counter Strike was on android
> 
> OMG. Counter Strike On Android!
> http://cs-portable.net/

Click to collapse



Banned because I think dex is disappointed xD


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I think dex is disappointed xD

Click to collapse



banned because i was typing


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because i was typing

Click to collapse



Banned for quitting for typing


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for quitting for typing

Click to collapse



Banned because htc is being a P#$$y


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because htc is being a P#$$y

Click to collapse



Banned because "#" doesn't look like a "u".


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because "#" doesn't look like a "u".

Click to collapse



banned because you imagined it anyway


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you imagined it anyway

Click to collapse



Banned because you are assuming I imagined it as a "u".... I was just saying it didn't look like a "u". It doesn't look like an "a" either


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned for never being thanked, even with the recommendation in your sig


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 5, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for never being thanked, even with the recommendation in your sig

Click to collapse



Banned for having "meh" as your signature.


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for having "meh" as your signature.

Click to collapse



banned for forgetting the "..." after meh


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for having "meh" as your signature.

Click to collapse



Banned  for being a complete noob here


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned  for being a complete noob here

Click to collapse



Banned because every 1337 came from nooblet status....


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned  for being a complete noob here

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling superior on an insignificant site.... a developer's forum. I may be a noob here, but you are a noob at life


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for feeling superior on an insignificant site.... a developer's forum. I may be a noob here, but you are a noob at life

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word "noob ". Welcome to 5 years ago

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 5, 2012)

gixer2000 said:


> Banned for using the word "noob ". Welcome to 5 years ago
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading in context and seeing that I was only using the word "noob" to relate my comment to dexter93's comment which used the word first. Meh, I don't blame you for your poor reading skills...
Also, please note that words are not classified by what year they originate in. Otherwise, using the word "lol" makes me an outdated speaker as well because it originated long before "noob".


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for not reading in context and seeing that I was only using the word "noob" to relate my comment to dexter93's comment which used the word first. Meh, I don't blame you for your poor reading skills...
> Also, please note that words are not classified by what year they originate in. Otherwise, using the word "lol" makes me an outdated speaker as well because it originated long before "noob".

Click to collapse



TL;DR ban...


----------



## Itzamistry (Mar 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> afternoon ban

Click to collapse



Night ban

Press thx if I helped!   

Sent from my LG Thrill 4G on Cm7 Nightlies with ICS theme!


----------



## Itzamistry (Mar 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> TL;DR ban...

Click to collapse



Wtf ban

Press thx if I helped!   

Sent from my LG Thrill 4G on Cm7 Nightlies with ICS theme!


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> TL;DR ban...

Click to collapse



Banned for ADHD


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for ADHD

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking ur a qualified doctor 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## XDA_h3n (Mar 6, 2012)

Temporary-ban
1 year to go 

Banned since mod wanted too.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Sh4itan (Mar 6, 2012)

XDA_h3n said:


> Temporary-ban
> 1 year to go
> 
> Banned since mod wanted too.
> ...

Click to collapse



BANanarama-ban!


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned ^ for making up words!

...Awesome...


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 6, 2012)

alexmdz said:


> Banned ^ for making up words!
> 
> ...Awesome...

Click to collapse



Banned because all words were made up by somebody.....


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 6, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned because all words were made up by somebody.....

Click to collapse



Banned for being a smartass 

Sent from my HTC Glacier ...Awesome... (MT4G) using xda premium


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 6, 2012)

alexmdz said:


> Banned for being a smartass
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier ...Awesome... (MT4G) using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I would rather be a smart ass than a dumb ass.    L2SPELL...


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 6, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned because I would rather be a smart ass than a dumb ass.    L2SPELL...

Click to collapse



Banned for using Bingo language L2? BINGO!

Sent from my HTC Glacier ...Awesome... (MT4G) using xda premium


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 6, 2012)

alexmdz said:


> Banned for using Bingo language L2? BINGO!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier ...Awesome... (MT4G) using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being witty!


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 6, 2012)

alexmdz said:


> Banned for using Bingo language L2? BINGO!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier ...Awesome... (MT4G) using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that L2 isn't in bingo. The letters are only B, I, N, G, and O.



Sent from an intelligent monkey


----------



## Android311 (Mar 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not an android fan :/

Click to collapse




Banned for saying fan 
Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App


----------



## deependra (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for saying fan
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word fan 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## .xxx. (Mar 7, 2012)

deependra said:


> Banned for using the word fan
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because people are free to use any word in English language. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using HTC wildfire

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for using HTC wildfire
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone is the best. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Android311 (Mar 7, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because my phone is the best.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having a better phone then me 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App


----------



## Americ (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for having a better phone then me
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a username with numbers in it.
I mean, really. Can't be that hard to make an original username, can it?


----------



## Android311 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned to lazy to spell America? 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 7, 2012)

Americ said:


> Banned for having a username with numbers in it.
> I mean, really. Can't be that hard to make an original username, can it?

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an original user name at all. Just forgot to add the A at the end

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hahaha I agree, I ban myself in this post 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Hahaha I agree, I ban myself in this post
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing you should be banned

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Hahaha I agree, I ban myself in this post
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the thread rules and banning me! BOOOM!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Itzamistry (Mar 7, 2012)

gixer2000 said:


> Banned for not following the thread rules and banning me! BOOOM!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a terrorist and using the word boom!

Press thx if I helped!   

Sent from my LG Thrill 4G on Cm7 Nightlies with ICS theme!


----------



## discostupid (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for begging for thanks. BOOM!

Sent from the deepest, darkest depths of my nose... via my tweaked out E4GT.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for admitting in your username that your stupid

Sent from my ...Awesome.. HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 7, 2012)

alexmdz said:


> Banned for admitting in your username that your stupid
> 
> Sent from my ...Awesome.. HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse











discostupid said:


> Banned for begging for thanks. BOOM!
> 
> Sent from the deepest, darkest depths of my nose... via my tweaked out E4GT.

Click to collapse



Multi ban for not quoting your bans 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 7, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Multi ban for not quoting your bans
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned multi ban isn't allowed 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned multi ban isn't allowed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being 25 years of age! 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Nick0703 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being 25 years of age!
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not wishing me Happy Birthday!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 7, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for not wishing me Happy Birthday!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for celebrating birthdays!  

P.S Happy birthday lol  hope you have a wonderful day mate! 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being 25 years of age!
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned im 18


----------



## YZ (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned im 18

Click to collapse



banned for not banning the person above you without a good reason.


----------



## arenase (Mar 7, 2012)

yz.hd said:


> banned for not banning the person above you without a good reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing everybody (including yourself). 

You banned for not banning without, or for banning without?


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 7, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for confusing everybody (including yourself).
> 
> You banned for not banning without, or for banning without?

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to play teacher


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 7, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned for trying to play teacher

Click to collapse



Banned for having TEACH in your username, hypo


----------



## Android311 (Mar 7, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for having TEACH in your username, hypo

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him what to do 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for telling him what to do
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for missing me


----------



## Android311 (Mar 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for missing me

Click to collapse



Banned, I didn't miss you now 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned, I didn't miss you now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



forever alone ban


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> forever alone ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I've got a pf addiction again...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I've got a pf addiction again...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care what you have an addiction to.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

gixer2000 said:


> Banned because I don't care what you have an addiction to.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is way common 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because your avatar is way common
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for having 6,927 posts..now you have 6,928


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for having 6,927 posts..now you have 6,928

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being jealous
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for narcissism


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 7, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for narcissism

Click to collapse



Banned for using words that he can't understand

Narcissism- Excessive or erotic interest in oneself and one's physical appearance


----------



## Android311 (Mar 7, 2012)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned because real men love their wife. <bumper sticker

Click to collapse



Banned because real men don't love bumper stickers

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## Mmjk3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because real men don't love bumper stickers
> 
> Banned for nothing.
> 
> Sent from whaat  using xda

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 7, 2012)

Mmjk3 said:


> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for sticking your post in his quote  

Banned for not waiting til the 3rd date to do that  

LOL


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mmjk3 said:


> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for poor quoting skills using the XDA app, noob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 7, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for poor quoting skills using the XDA app, noob

Click to collapse



banned cause i already banned him for that...

see above


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i already banned him for that...
> 
> see above

Click to collapse



Banned for typing faster than me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 7, 2012)

Mmjk3 said:


> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> banned for sticking your post in his quote
> 
> Banned for not waiting til the 3rd date to do that
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse





alaman68 said:


> Banned for typing faster than me

Click to collapse



banned for slow typing


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for slow typing

Click to collapse



banned because O'Doyle RULES!!!  Not david


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned because O'Doyle RULES!!!  Not david

Click to collapse



Banned because David is the man

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because David is the man
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned cause there is my new username!!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause there is my new username!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you are going to get in trouble with 2 accounts Dave...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are going to get in trouble with 2 accounts Dave...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned cause who said anything about 2 accounts, i am going to request a username change soon


----------



## Android311 (Mar 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause who said anything about 2 accounts, i am going to request a username change soon

Click to collapse



Banned because rolling your eyes is impossible 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Mar 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because rolling your eyes is impossible
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I just rolled my body (eyes included).


----------



## Waddle (Mar 8, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because I just rolled my body (eyes included).

Click to collapse



Banned because that's weird...


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

Waddle said:


> Banned because that's weird...

Click to collapse



Banned for being imprecise

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 8, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Banned because I read some thing else lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for saying lmao 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 8, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for saying lmao
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the wrong quote

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Android311 (Mar 8, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for the wrong quote
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting me 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 8, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for quoting me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting someone you banned for quoting you:what:

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

gixer2000 said:


> Banned for quoting someone you banned for quoting you:what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda premium 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned Reason- weird banner + using tapatalk

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for just getting BEAT!

Sent from my M865 using XDA


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned
Reason I don't like your name

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 8, 2012)

Planet alignment Day ban!

Sent from my HTC Flyer antigravity using a broom


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ban!

Sent from my ? using xda ?


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Ban!
> 
> Sent from my ? using xda ?

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my wife's vehicle and taking a picture of it

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 8, 2012)

sweepingzero said:


> Banned because there is no spoon. Xda is a figmant of your imagination
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for spooning

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Ban!
> 
> Sent from my ? using xda ?

Click to collapse



Banned for taking a spooky picture of a broom

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## foxmolder1985 (Mar 8, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for taking a spooky picture of a broom
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for eating tons of apples!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for taking a spooky picture of a broom
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for eating rotten apples


----------



## Android311 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for eating rotten apples

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about apples 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for talking about apples
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Take this ban to the ground!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Take this ban to the ground!!!!!

Click to collapse



Head banning!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Head banning!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Head banning to metal \m/


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Head banning to metal \m/

Click to collapse



Metal? Birch please... Head banning to rock 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Metal? Birch please... Head banning to rock
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't head ban to rock


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't head ban to rock

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't with pf

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you can't with pf
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for some reason


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for some reason

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I'm bored
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for tricky song timing


----------



## arenase (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for tricky song timing

Click to collapse


----------



## Android311 (Mar 8, 2012)

arenase said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned, you have to much time on your hands 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for not being creative as he waz

Sent from my M865 using XDA


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 8, 2012)

alexmdz said:


> Banned for not being creative as he waz
> 
> Sent from my M865 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for putting a z after "was"

Sent from an intelligent monkey


----------



## Android311 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for putting a z after "was"
> 
> Sent from an intelligent monkey

Click to collapse



Banned because Obama isnt an intelligent monkey 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because Obama isnt an intelligent monkey
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the future if this thread is not as bad as expected


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the future if this thread is not as bad as expected

Click to collapse



Banned because the more you post the more grim the future of this thread looks

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## ElectricMessiah (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the future if this thread is not as bad as expected

Click to collapse



Banned because husam666 didn't have to wait 5min between posts and que up windows to "submit reply" like I did.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

ElectricMessiah said:


> Banned because husam666 didn't have to wait 5min between posts and que up windows to "submit reply" like I did.

Click to collapse



banned for being jelly of my 15,xxx posts 

my T9295 is better than yours


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for not having a life and having his proudest moment be his post count

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## anant_6 (Mar 8, 2012)

banned because I'm a troll


----------



## Android311 (Mar 8, 2012)

anant_6 said:


> banned because I'm a troll

Click to collapse



banned because your a ant

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 8, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned because your a ant
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting ants


----------



## yohobojo (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for being a HTC fan

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for being a hobo.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for being a hobo.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a peepee


----------



## Android311 (Mar 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a peepee

Click to collapse



Banned put your Peepee away

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 9, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned put your Peepee away
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for worrying about another's peepee.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 9, 2012)

Banned because my peepeeis bigger than yours

Sent from my M865 using XDA


----------



## arenase (Mar 9, 2012)

alexmdz said:


> Banned because my peepeeis bigger than yours
> 
> Sent from my M865 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because to compare and determine that you have to stare. Definitely Banned.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow I agree definantly ban on that one, lets be mature 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 9, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because to compare and determine that you have to stare. Definitely Banned.

Click to collapse



Man ace ban!

Sent from my rear using xda rainbows


----------



## andgo23 (Mar 9, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Wow I agree definantly ban on that one, lets be mature
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having such a lame ban you almost stopped the longest ban thread of all time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA


----------



## Android311 (Mar 9, 2012)

andgo23 said:


> Banned for having such a lame ban you almost stopped the longest ban thread of all time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA

Click to collapse



Ok we can start over....banned for stooping the ban train

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 9, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Ok we can start over....banned for stooping the ban train
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling "stopping".  The hell is does stooping have to do with anything? 



Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 9, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for misspelling "stopping".  The hell is does stooping have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being a xda editor

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 9, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being a xda editor
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because Anaheim isn't a real city.  the Ducks are named after a Disney movie and the baseball team changed their name to the "L.A. Angels"


----------



## Android311 (Mar 9, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned because Anaheim isn't a real city.  the Ducks are named after a Disney movie and the baseball team changed their name to the "L.A. Angels"

Click to collapse



Banned....anaheim is a real city...its called the city of Anaheim, the ducks were named after a duck, not a movie 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 9, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned....anaheim is a real city...its called the city of Anaheim, the ducks were named after a duck, not a movie
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because they were the mighty ducks for years.  Disney *****es

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Android311 (Mar 9, 2012)

banned, who are the mighty ducks? disney?


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned, who are the mighty ducks? disney?

Click to collapse



Banned for putting a question mark after disney

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

ketanmatrix said:


> banned for being in XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for vaguely banning me? 

Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk


----------



## rilley (Mar 9, 2012)

LOOL, I`m banned for this unappropriated message...


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

rilley said:


> LOOL, I`m banned for this unappropriated message...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me and therefore stealing the ban limelight! 

Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk


----------



## rilley (Mar 9, 2012)

No no no, I am banned because I need to get 10 post so I can post an problem in dev thread )


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

rilley said:


> No no no, I am banned because I need to get 10 post so I can post an problem in dev thread )

Click to collapse



But if your gonna post in this thread, play along. BANNED! 

Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 9, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> But if your gonna post in this thread, play along. BANNED!
> 
> Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to be thread police and for posting from a lemon.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 9, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for attempting to be thread police and for posting from a lemon.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying police on forum, its the five-O

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 9, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for saying police on forum, its the five-O
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Po Po ban!

Sent from my red blue using ghetto bird premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Po Po ban!
> 
> Sent from my red blue using ghetto bird premium

Click to collapse



Teletubbies ban


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Teletubbies ban

Click to collapse



Ban for saying teletubbies.


----------



## arenase (Mar 9, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Ban for saying teletubbies.

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating the word.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for repeating the word.

Click to collapse



Banned because the bird is the word


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the bird is the word

Click to collapse



Babababababa oohmaomao babaoohmao maomao..... ban!


----------



## Android311 (Mar 9, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Babababababa oohmaomao babaoohmao maomao..... ban!

Click to collapse



Banned cause your a pirate, pirates always want the booty 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Mar 9, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned cause your a pirate, pirates always want the booty
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for projecting, and actually wanting pirate booty.


Sent from here using that


----------



## Android311 (Mar 9, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for projecting, and actually wanting pirate booty.
> 
> 
> Sent from here using that

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't want there booting I'm saying they get booting 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 10, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned cause I don't want there booting I'm saying they get booting
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Soldier ban!

Sent from my HTC General P510e using Major xda


----------



## freekay112 (Mar 10, 2012)

Banned for trying to be a badass soldier

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 10, 2012)

freekay112 said:


> Banned for trying to be a badass soldier
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for buying into beats audio!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 10, 2012)

Pbwizkid said:


> Banned for buying into beats audio!
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because these boobs are getting on my nerves plus beats rock 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Thing O Doom (Mar 10, 2012)

Banned for:
[ERROR] 404666: reason not found
[BYPASS] Continuing anyway - -
1.
2.
3.
Done! Ban successful.


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 10, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because these boobs are getting on my nerves plus beats rock
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for liking beats. Bose Headphones are da bomb!


----------



## Android311 (Mar 10, 2012)

Omnichron said:


> Banned for liking beats. Bose Headphones are da bomb!

Click to collapse



banned becasue bose are old


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 10, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned becasue bose are old

Click to collapse



Banned for the hell of it and because I don't know what becasue is. Is that a pokemon character or something?


----------



## arenase (Mar 10, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for the hell of it and because I don't know what becasue is. Is that a pokemon character or something?

Click to collapse



Banned becasue I appreacite a good chuckle


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned becasue I appreacite a good chuckle

Click to collapse



Banned because no one asked about your opinon


----------



## Android311 (Mar 10, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for the hell of it and because I don't know what becasue is. Is that a pokemon character or something?

Click to collapse



Wow banned,  don't you no an android when you see one?

Sent from my NookColor using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Wow banned,  don't you no an android when you see one?
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because android is not a business man, the microsoft flag is


----------



## bob24260 (Mar 10, 2012)

ketanmatrix said:


> banned for putting "?" after me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------
> 
> banned for talking about microsoft!

Click to collapse



Banned for using a little m in the word Microsoft. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## CuraeL (Mar 10, 2012)

Banned because I lolled.


----------



## bob24260 (Mar 10, 2012)

ketanmatrix said:


> banned for correcting me!

Click to collapse



Self imposed ban for crapping my pants laughing.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

ketanmatrix said:


> Un-banned for crapping your pants
> *welcome to XDA*

Click to collapse



Banned for unbanning him/her..... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob24260 (Mar 10, 2012)

ketanmatrix said:


> Un-banned for crapping your pants
> *welcome to XDA*

Click to collapse



Lol....I needed a laugh....

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## bob24260 (Mar 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for unbanning him/her.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking there was the possibility I was a her.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2012)

bob24260 said:


> Banned for thinking there was the possibility I was a her.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because of the real food


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because of the real food

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of my hunger 

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 10, 2012)

Banned for making me crave a burrito

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 10, 2012)

alexmdz said:


> Banned for making me crave a burrito
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned just in case you call me mexican

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 10, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned just in case you call me mexican
> 
> AOKP 4 LYF

Click to collapse



Banned for being guetto and using slang LYF

Sent from my M865 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2012)

Banned for knowing what ghetto sounds like


----------



## Android311 (Mar 11, 2012)

ketanmatrix said:


> banned fokr not banning anyone
> 
> damn! i wish i was an admin

Click to collapse



Banned for wishing 

Sent from my NookColor using XDA


----------



## tropicalbrit (Mar 11, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for wishing
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for ruining someone else's dreams

Sent from my SPH-M900 using xda premium


----------



## Alex530 (Mar 11, 2012)

tropicalbrit said:


> Banned for ruining someone else's dreams
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for acknowledging he ruined someone else's dreams. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## arenase (Mar 11, 2012)

Alex530 said:


> Banned for acknowledging he ruined someone else's dreams.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the acknowledgee.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 11, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for banning the acknowledgee.

Click to collapse



Banned for the excessive acknowledgement.


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 11, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for the excessive acknowledgement.

Click to collapse



Midnight ban 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Filgaliel (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for midnight banning at 9 o'clock.


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 11, 2012)

Filgaliel said:


> Banned for midnight banning at 9 o'clock.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a beard 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 11, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for having a beard
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for letting this die .

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for letting this die .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for buying into the beats hype.


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 11, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for buying into the beats hype.

Click to collapse



Banned for having an iPhone.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 11, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for having an iPhone.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I had an iPhone.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for assuming I had an iPhone.

Click to collapse



Banned for being an iF4g


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being an iF4g

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of originality.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 11, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for lack of originality.

Click to collapse



Banned using the word originality 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 11, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned using the word originality
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on the English vocabulary

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 11, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for hating on the English vocabulary
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone on their improper use of the English language while improperly using the language themselves.


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sent from an iphone


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2012)

MattyOnXperiaX10 said:


> Sent from an iphone

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be a smarta$$

my T9295 is better than yours


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to be a smarta$$
> 
> my T9295 is better than yours

Click to collapse



Banned for $hits and giggles. Mostly giggles.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for crackers and cheese

Sent from my ...Awesome... device  XDA


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 11, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Banned for crackers and cheese
> 
> Sent from my ...Awesome... device  XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for a not so awesome user name.


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 11, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for a not so awesome user name.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cracker!!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 12, 2012)

Pbwizkid said:


> Banned for being a cracker!!
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yet another ban for unoriginality.


----------



## Cris_C (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for using xda premium.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cris_C said:


> Banned for using xda premium.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a noob
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1 on the noob ban and banned for banning the noob.


----------



## negrobembon (Mar 12, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> +1 on the noob ban and banned for banning the noob.

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting the noob banner and then banning him for being a noob banner

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 12, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for supporting the noob banner and then banning him for being a noob banner
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your previous avatar was better 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## arenase (Mar 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because your previous avatar was better
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because my avatar is the best.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 12, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because my avatar is the best.

Click to collapse



Banned because lame avvy is lame

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because lame avvy is lame
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word lame in a sentence one too many times.


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 12, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for using the word lame in a sentence one too many times.

Click to collapse



Banned for having owned a Apple product!


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 12, 2012)

Pbwizkid said:


> Banned for having owned a Apple product!

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up the past and for being in denial.


----------



## TeaMsTaZ (Mar 12, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because my avatar is the best.

Click to collapse



Banned cause your avatar sucks even more then mine. . .  ツ

Sent from CM9 ICS HP Touchpad Using Xda HD


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 12, 2012)

TeaMsTaZ said:


> Banned cause your avatar sucks even more then mine. . .  ツ
> 
> Sent from CM9 ICS HP Touchpad Using Xda HD

Click to collapse



Banned because I've not had my cuppa tea yet 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TeaMsTaZ (Mar 12, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because I've not had my cuppa tea yet
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Hero on xda premium ツ

Sent from CM9 ICS HP Touchpad Using Xda HD


----------



## TeaMsTaZ (Mar 12, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for $hits and giggles. Mostly giggles.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying too ban everyone and there mother ツ

Sent from CM9 ICS HP Touchpad Using Xda HD


----------



## TeaMsTaZ (Mar 12, 2012)

TeaMsTaZ said:


> Banned for trying too ban everyone and there mother ツ
> 
> Sent from CM9 ICS HP Touchpad Using Xda HD

Click to collapse



Banned because, I just wanted too ban myself ✔

Sent from CM9 ICS HP Touchpad Using Xda HD


----------



## Filgaliel (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for being a schizo.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 12, 2012)

Filgaliel said:


> Banned for being a schizo.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Psychologist

Sent from Freud using hypnosis premium


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being a Psychologist
> 
> Sent from Freud using hypnosis premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a psychologist!

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 12, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for banning a psychologist!
> 
> I was born in the '90's... 1290's >

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the psychologist banner.


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 12, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for banning the psychologist banner.

Click to collapse



banned for using "ban" three times in one sentence.


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 12, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for using "ban" three times in one sentence.

Click to collapse



Banned because you almost did.


----------



## bogdan5844 (Mar 12, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for using "ban" three times in one sentence.

Click to collapse



Banned from not using "ban" more than three times in one sentence.


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 12, 2012)

bogdan5844 said:


> Banned from not using "ban" more than three times in one sentence.

Click to collapse



banned for excessive redundancy.


----------



## Garrus Vakarian (Mar 12, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for excessive redundancy.

Click to collapse



Banned for punishing excessive redundancy which could have been used to clarify the issue, which in turn could have prevented further errors. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 12, 2012)

Garrus Vakarian said:


> Banned for punishing excessive redundancy which could have been used to clarify the issue, which in turn could have prevented further errors.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for ridiculously redundant redundancy.


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 12, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for ridiculously redundant redundancy.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cracker!

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being a cracker!
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling names 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 12, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being a cracker!
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing the same damn ban on the previous page.


Android311 said:


> Banned for calling names
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for considering a nook a tablet.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned because its a nookcolor not a nook tablet 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Mar 12, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because its a nookcolor not a nook tablet
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for... (reserved till i find something)

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 12, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for... (reserved till i find something)
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned just for the hell of it

Sent from my ...Awesome... device  XDA


----------



## Cris_C (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for posting from an awesome device.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 12, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Banned just for the hell of it
> 
> Sent from my ...Awesome... device  XDA

Click to collapse



banned for having a awesome device 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 12, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for having a awesome device
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the same ban as the poster above you.


----------



## arenase (Mar 12, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for using the same ban as the poster above you.

Click to collapse



Banned just for the hell of it


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 12, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Banned just for the hell of it
> 
> Sent from my ...Awesome... device  XDA

Click to collapse











arenase said:


> Banned just for the hell of it

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my ban!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 12, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for using the same ban as the poster above you.

Click to collapse



Banned.







arenase said:


> Banned just for the hell of it

Click to collapse




Banned.





...Awesome... said:


> Banned for stealing my ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Triple ban!

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Single banned 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned because it been at least a day since my ban hammer has tasted justice 

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 13, 2012)

Pbwizkid said:


> Banned because it been at least a day since my ban hammer has tasted justice
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you actually had possession of a ban hammer.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 13, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for thinking you actually had possession of a ban hammer.

Click to collapse



banned for putting him down 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 13, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for putting him down
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not supporting bullying 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 13, 2012)

gixer2000 said:


> Banned for not supporting bullying
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned I support bullying not putting people down 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Mar 13, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned I support bullying not putting people down
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting bullying people but not put-downs.

(Facepalm)

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## totmann (Mar 13, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for supporting bullying people but not put-downs.
> 
> (Facepalm)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cos u're using a cat avatar instead of yourself!!


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 13, 2012)

totmann said:


> Banned cos u're using a cat avatar instead of yourself!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm pretty sure your avatar isn't yourself either

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 13, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for supporting bullying people but not put-downs.
> 
> (Facepalm)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because u have to put someone down when ur bullying someone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 13, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because u have to put someone down when ur bullying someone
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for discriminating frogs

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for discriminating frogs
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for riding a Yamaha 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## salvy512 (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned for having ICS on the nook before I had it on Optimus V


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 13, 2012)

salvy512 said:


> Banned for having ICS on the nook before I had it on Optimus V

Click to collapse



Banned for still rocking an Optimus.


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 13, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for still rocking an Optimus.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about the optimus users... 
optimus one is a great device!!! And LG optimus series has also newer devices, like sol and univa... optimus one is the best phone at quality/price... iPhone is the worst...

Sent from my Optimus One.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 13, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for talking about the optimus users...
> optimus one is a great device!!! And LG optimus series has also newer devices, like sol and univa... optimus one is the best phone at quality/price... iPhone is the worst...
> 
> Sent from my Optimus One.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I have an iPhone when I have a Nexus S plus I had a P505 (variant of optimus one) prior to the nexus and the phone sucked. Glad I got rid of it.


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 13, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for assuming I have an iPhone when I have a Nexus S plus I had a P505 (variant of optimus one) prior to the nexus and the phone sucked. Glad I got rid of it.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I assumed you have an iPhone, also banned for assuming I have money for a nexus s

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for assuming I assumed you have an iPhone, also banned for assuming I have money for a nexus s
> 
> I was born in the '90's... 1290's >

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig is pointing at the quick reply button


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your sig is pointing at the quick reply button

Click to collapse



Banned for making me realize that... really??

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for making me realize that... really??
> 
> I was born in the '90's... 1290's >

Click to collapse



banned because yes, my screen has a low resolution and you need to learn how to align text to the right


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because yes, my screen has a low resolution and you need to learn how to align text to the right

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting a new screen

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 13, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for not getting a new screen
> 
> I was born in the '90's... 1290's >

Click to collapse



Banned for having money for a new screen and not a new phone.


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 13, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for having money for a new screen and not a new phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the screen was 75$ and this cheap phone was 250$

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for not knowing the screen was 75$ and this cheap phone was 250$
> 
> I was born in the '90's... 1290's >

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you can install a new screen on a netbook


----------



## leo321 (Mar 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that you can install a new screen on a netbook

Click to collapse



Banned for dissing his netbook.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cris_C (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned for banning a person who was dissing another banned person's net book.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 13, 2012)

Cris_C said:


> Banned for banning a person who was dissing another banned person's net book.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing the **** out of me.


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 13, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for confusing the **** out of me.

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding the non-understandable

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## leo321 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cris_C said:


> Banned for banning a person who was dissing another banned person's net book.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you could ban me for banning another person dissing yet another persons netbook 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned for making no sense what so ever 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 13, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for making no sense what so ever
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because it does make sense, think in terms of String Theory


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 13, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned because it does make sense, think in terms of String Theory

Click to collapse



Banned because I can.

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because I can.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you have power


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 13, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for thinking you have power

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to handle the power.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 13, 2012)

gixer2000 said:


> Banned for not being able to handle the power.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I HAVE THE POWER!!!!


----------



## arenase (Mar 13, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned because I HAVE THE POWER!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because the power's in the pudding....errr


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 13, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because the power's in the pudding....errr

Click to collapse



Banned because the proof is in pudding.  the proof being; your signature takes up my entire screen.


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 13, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned because the proof is in pudding.  the proof being; your signature takes up my entire screen.

Click to collapse



Banned because that signature had substance, yours is just meh...


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because that signature had substance, yours is just meh...

Click to collapse



banned because I've never used your work.  meh...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned because I've never used your work.  meh...

Click to collapse



Banned for too much mehs


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 13, 2012)

ketanmatrix said:


> Banned for writing 'meh'
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning.


----------



## jonykapa (Mar 13, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for double banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for too much bannings in one banning sentence ;D

Sent from my Ideos X5 using Aurora ICS by dzo


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 13, 2012)

jonykapa said:


> Banned for too much bannings in one banning sentence ;D
> 
> Sent from my Ideos X5 using Aurora ICS by dzo

Click to collapse



Banned for over analyzing the epicness of my ban drop.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 14, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for over analyzing the epicness of my ban drop.

Click to collapse



Banned for analyzing

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Mar 14, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for analyzing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for dressing up the android mascot, he says the suit's itchy. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 14, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for dressing up the android mascot, he says the suit's itchy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh! Puss in Boots!!! Wait, what? Forget it '.' Banned because my week is only in the beggining and I am tired and stressed. (A reason far away from the stupid reasons you gave. And now I will be banned for writing too much).

Xperia X10 Mini Pro with CM9 by paul-xxx


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 14, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Oh! Puss in Boots!!! Wait, what? Forget it '.' Banned because my week is only in the beggining and I am tired and stressed. (A reason far away from the stupid reasons you gave. And now I will be banned for writing too much).
> 
> Xperia X10 Mini Pro with CM9 by paul-xxx

Click to collapse



Since you mentioned it, banned for thumb typing too much.


----------



## leo321 (Mar 14, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Since you mentioned it, banned for thumb typing too much.

Click to collapse



Banned for not thumb typing enough.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## masoidfhu (Mar 14, 2012)

I ban you for using all them words that only educated people know. And also for making it so confusing to follow your story.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 14, 2012)

masoidfhu said:


> I ban you for using all them words that only educated people know. And also for making it so confusing to follow your story.

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 14, 2012)

masoidfhu said:


> I ban you for using all them words that only educated people know. And also for making it so confusing to follow your story.

Click to collapse



I ban you for not making any sense and not being educated, dumb people are the root of all problems in our world today

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## leo321 (Mar 14, 2012)

masoidfhu said:


> I ban you for using all them words that only educated people know. And also for making it so confusing to follow your story.

Click to collapse



Also banned for not specifying whom you're banning.

Good day sir.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhruv.always (Mar 14, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> I ban you for not making any sense and not being educated, dumb people are the root of all problems in our world today
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ban you cause you ban the wrong person


leo321 said:


> Also banned for not specifying whom you're banning.
> 
> Good day sir.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You too


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 14, 2012)

dhruv.always said:


> Ban you cause you ban the wrong person
> 
> 
> You too

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned 2 in 1 ban

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because you banned 2 in 1 ban
> 
> I was born in the '90's... 1290's >

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on the double ban.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for hating on the double ban.

Click to collapse



Banned stopping at 99 posts

double banned because as a n00b I highly doubt you know what a double ban is

triple banned for thinking it's not possible

quadruple ban because I can

fivaple ban because I don't know what the fifth thingy is called

hexaban because you can't beat me

7s ban because I am the ban master and there's nothing you can do about it

octal ban because you can now go and cry to your mother about it

9 ban because I can go forever but I will stop for now


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned stopping at 99 posts
> 
> double banned because as a n00b I highly doubt you know what a double ban is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




banned because you are the nOOb


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned because you are the nOOb

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a dork


----------



## leo321 (Mar 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you are a dork

Click to collapse



Banned for being a geek... wait isn't that what this sites about? 

Good day.


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 14, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for being a geek... wait isn't that what this sites about?
> 
> Good day.

Click to collapse



Banned because you think you know all xda members

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because you think you know all xda members

Click to collapse



Banned because I know every XDA member past, present, and future yet I don't know you. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Garrus Vakarian (Mar 14, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because I know every XDA member past, present, and future yet I don't know you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for self-contradiction. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## bob24260 (Mar 14, 2012)

Garrus Vakarian said:


> Banned for self-contradiction.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what self-contradiction means.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 14, 2012)

bob24260 said:


> Banned for knowing what self-contradiction means.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for idk

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 14, 2012)

bob24260 said:


> Banned for knowing what self-contradiction means.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what self-contrandiction means and banning some1 who banned some1 that self-contradicted itself 

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## Garrus Vakarian (Mar 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for not knowing what self-contrandiction means and banning some1 who banned some1 that self-contradicted itself
> 
> I was born in the '90's... 1290's >

Click to collapse



Banned for not being Turian. 

I was going to make a Dextro-Amino Acid joke, but I fear not many people would get it. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 14, 2012)

Garrus Vakarian said:


> Banned for not being Turian.
> 
> I was going to make a Dextro-Amino Acid joke, but I fear not many people would get it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for what?! Yes. That's my reason for banning.


----------



## arenase (Mar 14, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for what?! Yes. That's my reason for banning.

Click to collapse



Banned? Yes. You were banned for answering your own focockted question.


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 14, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned? Yes. You were banned for answering your own focockted question.

Click to collapse



Banned for "focockted".


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for "focockted".

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating a banned word

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for repeating a banned word
> 
> I was born in the '90's... 1290's >

Click to collapse



Banned for banning over a banned word.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 14, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for banning over a banned word.

Click to collapse



Banned for making no sense

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 14, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for making no sense
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding the sense of a sensible sentence.


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not understanding the sense of a sensible sentence.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have Sense ROMs and you have no sense


----------



## negrobembon (Mar 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because you have Sense ROMs and you have no sense

Click to collapse



Banned because you Have no "Sense"

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Mar 14, 2012)

you all are really banned for eating my head off.:thumbdown:


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 14, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned because you Have no "Sense"
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1490351


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because I can't
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1490351

Click to collapse



Banned because can't never could.


----------



## arenase (Mar 14, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because can't never could.

Click to collapse



Can't never could, but you can....be Banned for it.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 14, 2012)

arenase said:


> Can't never could, but you can....be Banned for it.

Click to collapse



Banned for an attempt at being poetic.


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 14, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for an attempt at being poetic.

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying it is a failed attempt


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for not saying it is a failed attempt

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the discrepancy in my ban.


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 14, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for pointing out the discrepancy in my ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the weirdest word with pants in it

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for saying the weirdest word with pants in it
> 
> I was born in the '90's... 1290's >

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting about agapanthuses.


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for forgetting about agapanthuses.

Click to collapse



banned for not thinking of "panties"


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 14, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for not thinking of "panties"

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking panties are weird.


----------



## RobyRc (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned for nothing


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 14, 2012)

RobyRc said:


> Banned for nothing

Click to collapse



Banned for not specifying who you were banning.


----------



## Qqqxxxzzz (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned because I want ban you.

Sent from my u8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 14, 2012)

Qqqxxxzzz said:


> Banned because I want ban you.
> 
> Sent from my u8800 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



See previous ban.


----------



## mars83 (Mar 14, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> See previous ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because I installed ICS on Wildfire S and I feel cool with it.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 14, 2012)

mars83 said:


> Banned because I installed ICS on Wildfire S and I feel cool with it.

Click to collapse



Banned cause wildfire s sucks 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## mars83 (Mar 14, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned cause wildfire s sucks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right

*when i saw that i was laughing like an idiot : D


----------



## adamski123 (Mar 14, 2012)

mars83 said:


> Banned because you are right
> 
> *when i saw that i was laughing like an idiot : D

Click to collapse



Banned because Chelsea just beat Napoli and I think its time for a change of topic  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Mar 15, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> Banned because Chelsea just beat Napoli and I think its time for a change of topic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because there couldnt have been another result

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 15, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned because there couldnt have been another result
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because there is always another result.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 15, 2012)

mars83 said:


> Banned because you are right
> 
> *when i saw that i was laughing like an idiot : D

Click to collapse



Banned no laughing hahahaha but I hate my wildfire s  

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Mar 15, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned no laughing hahahaha but I hate my wildfire s
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping a beat.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 15, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for skipping a beat.

Click to collapse



banned for being a "certified" xda ban member


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 15, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for being a "certified" xda ban member

Click to collapse



Banned for being up at 5am. Jheeze must have been a long video that! LOL 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## CallMewAY (Mar 15, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being up at 5am. Jheeze must have been a long video that! LOL
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned for having 337 post and missing the 1


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being up at 5am. Jheeze must have been a long video that! LOL
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing different timezones







CallMewAY said:


> Banned for having 337 post and missing the 1

Click to collapse



Banned for missing logic


I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for not knowing different timezones
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



While (true)
ban();


----------



## mars83 (Mar 15, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for not knowing different timezones
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for baning twice in a row.


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 15, 2012)

mars83 said:


> Banned for baning twice in a row.

Click to collapse



banned because i have been waiting to ban Husam!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned because i have been waiting to ban Husam!

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll miss


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you'll miss

Click to collapse



banned because i got you


----------



## mars83 (Mar 15, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned because i got you

Click to collapse



I banned you because you banned husam


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2012)

mars83 said:


> I banned you because you banned husam

Click to collapse



you dont say

ban


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you dont say
> 
> ban

Click to collapse



Banned for muddling the last few posts up


----------



## nafdroid (Mar 15, 2012)

i'd like to ban all the people with giant signatures ^^


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 15, 2012)

nafdroid said:


> i'd like to ban all the people with giant signatures ^^

Click to collapse



banned because i already tried that


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 15, 2012)

banned because you tried and failed


----------



## arenase (Mar 15, 2012)

nafdroid said:


> i'd like to ban all the people with giant signatures ^^

Click to collapse





alaman68 said:


> banned because i already tried that

Click to collapse



...Banned!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2012)

arenase said:


> ...Banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for not stating any reasons


----------



## Roundtableprez (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned because I've never banned anybody before.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 15, 2012)

Roundtableprez said:


> Banned because I've never banned anybody before.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA

Click to collapse




Banned for lack of experience


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2012)

Pbwizkid said:


> Banned for lack of experience

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you have experience yourself


----------



## TotalManiac (Mar 15, 2012)

*ban*

Banned you, because I can.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 15, 2012)

Robzor91 said:


> Banned you, because I can.

Click to collapse



Banned because you did not specify who you were banning so therefore, you can't.


----------



## arenase (Mar 16, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned because you did not specify who you were banning so therefore, you can't.

Click to collapse



Because therefore, you're just banned.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks ban!

Sent from my HTC Flower P510e using Scott's premium fertilizer


----------



## Android311 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Thanks ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flower P510e using Scott's premium fertilizer

Click to collapse



Banned for saying thanks

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Mar 16, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for saying thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I now can't ban Ryno_666 for:

The Following User Says Thank You to husam666 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to mars83 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to alaman68 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to husam666 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to alaman68 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to mars83 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to husam666 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to usaff22 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to nafdroid For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to alaman68 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to Pbwizkid For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to arenase For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to husam666 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to Roundtableprez For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to Pbwizkid For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to husam666 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to Robzor91 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to CrackerTeg For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
The Following User Says Thank You to arenase For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)


----------



## Android311 (Mar 16, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because I now can't ban Ryno_666 for:
> 
> The Following User Says Thank You to husam666 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
> The Following User Says Thank You to mars83 For This Useful Post: Ryno_666 (Today)
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having to much time on your hands 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 16, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for having to much time on your hands
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing it out.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 16, 2012)

Maniacal laugh ban!

Sent from my Bipolar P510e using premium lithium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 16, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Maniacal laugh ban!
> 
> Sent from my Bipolar P510e using premium lithium

Click to collapse



Banned for incessantly thanking everyone and for your ban making no sense whatsoever.


----------



## TheSG (Mar 16, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for incessantly thanking everyone and for your ban making no sense whatsoever.

Click to collapse



Banned for comment.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 16, 2012)

TheSG said:


> Banned for comment.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a gt-s5830 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 16, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for using a gt-s5830
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you pissed me off aswell

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned because you pissed me off aswell
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned not telling me where the silver light free training session is


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned not telling me where the silver light free training session is

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing.


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 16, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not knowing.

Click to collapse



banned for not helping


----------



## TheSG (Mar 16, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for not helping

Click to collapse



Banned for online.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 16, 2012)

TheSG said:


> Banned for online.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making no sense


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 16, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for making no sense

Click to collapse



Lack of understanding ban! 

Sent from my HTC lazy P510e using xda apathy


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 16, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for making no sense

Click to collapse



banned for trusting the ROM dev since every phone is different and YMMV

edit:  self imposed ban for slow typing


----------



## tango280581 (Mar 16, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for trusting the ROM dev since every phone is different and YMMV
> 
> edit:  self imposed ban for slow typing

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking ya nose in where its not wanted

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 16, 2012)

tango280581 said:


> Banned for sticking ya nose in where its not wanted
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Jew nose 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 16, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for having a Jew nose
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Racist ban!

Sent from my HTC schindler P510e using xda camp


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Racist ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC schindler P510e using xda camp

Click to collapse



you're wrong ban, he knows the guy


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 16, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> you're wrong ban, he knows the guy

Click to collapse



My best friend is black ban!

Sent from my HTC sarcasm P510e using premium empathy


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 16, 2012)

Joefrank ban!

Sent from my HTC rewind P510e using Sony tape


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Joefrank ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC rewind P510e using Sony tape

Click to collapse



the Joe Frank i know is white, ban!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

Banned because

my T9295 is better than yours


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because
> 
> my T9295 is better than yours

Click to collapse



banned for trying to hurt my feelings


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for trying to hurt my feelings

Click to collapse



banned for being emo

Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 16, 2012)

Banned for having a poor GPS signal.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 16, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for having a poor GPS signal.

Click to collapse



Banned how can a GPS be poor?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 16, 2012)

Banned because it can

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 16, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because it can
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because *I can


----------



## negrobembon (Mar 16, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because *I can

Click to collapse



Banned bacause you know you cant

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned bacause you know you cant
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for pessimism 

Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for pessimism
> 
> Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod

Click to collapse



Because pessimism is the key to optimism.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Because pessimism is the key to optimism.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because flexible optimism is the key to happiness


----------



## lautarox (Mar 16, 2012)

Comunist ban, everyone is banned


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

lautarox said:


> Com*m*unist ban, everyone is banned

Click to collapse



Banned because communism is a form of economics not government. Oh and for spelling communism wrong. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because communism is a form of economics not government. Oh and for spelling communism wrong.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for messing up with the 50 yrs of communism in Romania... people are not the same...


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 16, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for messing up with the 50 yrs of communism in Romania... people are not the same...

Click to collapse



banned because Romania's unemployment rate is under 5%


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned because Romania's unemployment rate is under 5%

Click to collapse



Banned because Palestine's ignorance rate is 0%


----------



## lase.wun (Mar 16, 2012)

The banner of the banner, of the banner, of the banner, of....(2000 pages later)... the banner, just got banned.

Sent from my MB525 using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Palestine's ignorance rate is 0%

Click to collapse



Banned because America's awesomeness rate is 100%

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 16, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because *I can

Click to collapse



* ban

Sent from my HTC & using xda #


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> * ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC & using xda #

Click to collapse



*banned


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 16, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> *banned

Click to collapse



Banned for already getting rid of your HTC One X

Sent from my HTC POS using xda pretard


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because America's awesomeness rate is 100%
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



Banned  

Sent from my HTC  P510e using xda ;(


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for already getting rid of your HTC One X
> 
> Sent from my HTC POS using xda pretard

Click to collapse



Never had One


----------



## arenase (Mar 16, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Never had One

Click to collapse



Banned because you've had at lease 10 minutes to correct that raggedy Ban thread post of yours, yet ye continue to neglect it.


----------



## gixer2000 (Mar 16, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Never had One

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning someone. Slacker!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

gixer2000 said:


> Banned for not banning someone. Slacker!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for calling people names

Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod


----------



## Android311 (Mar 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for calling people names
> 
> Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod

Click to collapse



Banned for having a HTC 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 16, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for having a HTC
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for jealousy.

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for jealousy.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for an hero


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for an hero

Click to collapse



Banned for dissing my phone.
3 years on and supporting android 2.3.7. That's pretty awesome. 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Mar 16, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for dissing my phone.
> 3 years on and supporting android 2.3.7. That's pretty awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he doesn't care for Android. Too much M$ Kool-aid in his cup.


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 16, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because he doesn't care for Android. Too much M$ Kool-aid in his cup.

Click to collapse



Banned because at a glimpse I thought your username was 'Arse' lol. 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because at a glimpse I thought your username was 'Arse' lol.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what an hero means


----------



## mfn5005 (Mar 16, 2012)

Banned for no reply
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Android311 (Mar 17, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because at a glimpse I thought your username was 'Arse' lol.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because at a glimpse I thought your username was trippin'


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned because at a glimpse I thought your username was trippin'

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't banned in the last 20 pages 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## N4rbs (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I haven't banned in the last 20 pages
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being a chode.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

N4rbs said:


> Banned for being a chode.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using an ebook reader


----------



## boborone (Mar 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using an ebook reader

Click to collapse



ereader ban

Sent from my Nook Color


----------



## negrobembon (Mar 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> ereader ban
> 
> Sent from my Nook Color

Click to collapse



Banned for...that

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not having a good ban

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Banned for not having a good ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being an attention whore

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## arenase (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being an attention whore
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because attention whores need love too.


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 17, 2012)

I ban everyone on this forum for having epically bad bans!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

techno-update said:


> I ban everyone on this forum for having epically bad bans!

Click to collapse




Banned because nothing is epically bad about our bans, our bans are just regular bad.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because nothing is epically bad about our bans, our bans are just regular bad.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for fake sig


Sent from my iOS running HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for fake sig

Click to collapse



Banned back for even worse sig, and being jealous because mine might actually be real. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned back for even worse sig, and being jealous because mine might actually be real.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because that is a gnex. The one x isnt released yet. Double banned because you forgot about the iOS installing tutorial

Sent from my iOS running HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for wanting to use ios

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 17, 2012)

Android311 said:


>

Click to collapse



Product placement ban!

Sent from my New Coke using high fructose syrup


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 17, 2012)

Ban all just cause i can!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 17, 2012)

techno-update said:


> Ban all just cause i can!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned since anyone's first post in this thread should have been their last.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Android311 (Mar 17, 2012)

hahaha true! banned for no reason


----------



## bob24260 (Mar 17, 2012)

Android311 said:


> hahaha true! banned for no reason

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a reason. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## carhauler1969 (Mar 17, 2012)

bob24260 said:


> Banned for not having a reason.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2

Click to collapse



Banned for using tapatalk 2 beta-2, buy the pro version already... 


Sent from the O.G. EVO on Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 17, 2012)

carhauler1969 said:


> Banned for using tapatalk 2 beta-2, buy the pro version already...
> 
> 
> Sent from the O.G. EVO on Tapatalk Pro

Click to collapse



Banned for just not using  Xda

Sent from my ...Awesome... device  XDA


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 17, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Banned for just not using  Xda
> 
> Sent from my ...Awesome... device  XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for claiming to be 'awesome'.

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 17, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for claiming to be 'awesome'.
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for Never achieving a perfect 300game

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 17, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Banned for Never achieving a perfect 300game
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for prejudgment 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for prejudgment
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned beta III

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned beta III
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for talking Greek


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for talking Greek

Click to collapse



Banned because you are just jealous 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are just jealous
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I felt like doing so

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 17, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because I felt like doing so
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that is really what it's all about.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned because that is really what it's all about.

Click to collapse



banned for not putting your heart in your bans, and thinking that bans are something you do when you want to 

Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod


----------



## pgzerwer (Mar 17, 2012)

TeaMsTaZ said:


> Banned for trying too ban everyone and there mother ツ
> 
> Sent from CM9 ICS HP Touchpad Using Xda HD

Click to collapse



Banned for using there instead of their!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for not putting your heart in your bans, and thinking that bans are something you do when you want to
> 
> Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod

Click to collapse



Banned for being bantastic! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being bantastic!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being banrilliant

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## bob24260 (Mar 17, 2012)

carhauler1969 said:


> Banned for using tapatalk 2 beta-2, buy the pro version already...
> 
> 
> Sent from the O.G. EVO on Tapatalk Pro

Click to collapse



Banned because I was forced to buy a second copy of Pro after restoring a Nandroid with Beta 2 on it...lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for Haveing a excuse 

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 17, 2012)

Pbwizkid said:


> Banned for Haveing a excuse
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Grammar fail ban^


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 17, 2012)

scourgeofgod said:


> ^^^ banned for not getting banned enough

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an avatar 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## TheSG (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for using a hero with you.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 17, 2012)

TheSG said:


> Banned for using a hero with you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned...hero is better then your GT-S58308.84737.74758.328

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 17, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned...hero is better then your GT-S58308.84737.74758.328
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wishing you had an evo 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Android311 (Mar 17, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for wishing you had an evo
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned...I wish I had a lancer 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 17, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned...I wish I had a lancer
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having low goals


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for having low goals

Click to collapse



Banned because my goals are high.

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because my goals are high.
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



banned becuase no one asked you


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned becuase no one asked you

Click to collapse



Banned because no one had to. I invited myself to this party. 

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because no one had to. I invited myself to this party.
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



Banned for self-invitation

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for self-invitation
> 
> I was born in the '90's... 1290's >

Click to collapse



Banned for being an old man.

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned for being an old man.
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



c'mon I'm only 722 yrs old! You are banned this mister!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> c'mon I'm only 722 yrs old! You are banned this mister!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still a kid in your parents eyes


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're still a kid in your parents eyes

Click to collapse



Banned cause you're a kid in your parents basement

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're still a kid in your parents eyes

Click to collapse



Banned because no one wants to imagine his parents.

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## Android311 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because no one wants to imagine his parents.
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



Banned don't make him cry to his parents 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned don't make him cry to his parents
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because watching people cry is fun. 

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## Trykiz (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned becouse u are crying.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Banned because watching people cry is fun.
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



Banned for liking emos


----------



## Trykiz (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being emo


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

Trykiz said:


> Banned for being emo

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting emos


----------



## Android311 (Mar 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for insulting emos

Click to collapse



Banned for not being an emo 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for not being an emo
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the simplest types of ban,  a reverse ban.. Laaaaaame


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using the simplest types of ban,  a reverse ban.. Laaaaaame

Click to collapse



banned for making me laugh


----------



## Android311 (Mar 17, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> banned for making me laugh

Click to collapse



Banned ...don't hate...appreciate 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned ...don't hate...appreciate
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for giving noobs advice


----------



## lonefoxking (Mar 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving noobs advice

Click to collapse



Banned for calling other users "noobs"


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

lonefoxking said:


> Banned for calling other users "noobs"

Click to collapse








ban


----------



## Android311 (Mar 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ban

Click to collapse



Banned...jet lee 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 17, 2012)

Ur all banned for commenting.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arenase (Mar 17, 2012)

techno-update said:


> Ur all banned for commenting.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to ban all.


----------



## oblato (Mar 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ban

Click to collapse



BANNED for not recognizing me on fb

---------- Post added at 04:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------




arenase said:


> Banned for trying to ban all.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a 110 difference between your thanks meter and posts!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

ketanmatrix said:


> BANNED for not recognizing me on fb
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that people can recognise people they don't know


----------



## oblato (Mar 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that people can recognise people they don't know

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting the other reply!


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 17, 2012)

ketanmatrix said:


> Banned for quoting the other reply!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you've got swagger with 'matrix' in your username 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## oblato (Mar 17, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for thinking you've got swagger with 'matrix' in your username
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned becauze you think that I think so!
I'm banned because I accidently pushed your thanks button!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

ketanmatrix said:


> Banned becauze you think that I think so!
> I'm banned because I accidently pushed your thanks button!

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the quick reply button


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 18, 2012)

tomsteel1 said:


> Banned for banning the person trying to ban everyone.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the one banning the banning of me.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zylor (Mar 18, 2012)

techno-update said:


> Banned for banning the one banning the banning of me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because of complaining lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 18, 2012)

tomsteel1 said:


> banned for being on Jerry Springer show.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on the greatest instigator of all time.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 18, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for hating on the greatest instigator of all time.

Click to collapse



Banned its cracker Jack not cracker teg

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned for starting a banning war!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 18, 2012)

techno-update said:


> Banned for starting a banning war!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for losing the war to me

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for losing the war to me
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you can win


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking you can win

Click to collapse



Banned!  There can only be one.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 18, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned!  There can only be one.

Click to collapse



Banned your not one, your 68

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Mar 18, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned your not one, your 68
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned as then you are 311


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 18, 2012)

-HellRaiser- said:


> banned as then you are 311

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm 722

I was born in the '90's... 1290's >


----------



## Leigh Kennedy (Mar 18, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because I'm 722
> 
> I was born in the '90's... 1290's >

Click to collapse



Banned because banning is cool... like bow-ties!


----------



## arenase (Mar 18, 2012)

Leigh Kennedy said:


> Banned because banning is cool... like bow-ties!

Click to collapse



Banned because bow-ties are not cool (neither is using "thingamajig" as a word to possibly describe anything with a semblance of intelligence, btw).


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned for quoting the person above you and for being banned so many times.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 18, 2012)

techno-update said:


> Banned for quoting the person above you and for being banned so many times.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Recycled ban!

Sent from my HTC compost using xda worms


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Recycled ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC compost using xda worms

Click to collapse



Banned because I just looked through your trash and found bottles

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Android311 (Mar 18, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned because I just looked through your trash and found bottles
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for trash digging 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## arenase (Mar 18, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for trash digging
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because reaching for a Wildfire should also be known as trash digging.


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 18, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because reaching for a Wildfire should also be known as trash digging.

Click to collapse



Banned for having such a beautiful signature.  It actually promoted me to look for hd2's on ebay lol


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because reaching for a Wildfire should also be known as trash digging.

Click to collapse



DOUBLE BANNED. BECAUSE I JUST WON BIDDING ON A HD2 ON EBAY. THANKS!! 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> DOUBLE BANNED. BECAUSE I JUST WON BIDDING ON A HD2 ON EBAY. THANKS!!
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for now being impotent!

Sent from my HTC Hd109 using xda ultra mega ranger autobot


----------



## arenase (Mar 19, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for now being impotent!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hd109 using xda ultra mega ranger autobot

Click to collapse



Banned for banning another proud HD2 owner.


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for banning.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 19, 2012)

techno-update said:


> Banned for banning.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for banning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because "banned for banning" may be the worst ban of all time and deserves nothing less than a kick in the balls.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for ruining his self esteem 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 19, 2012)

banned..he did ruin...he destroyed


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 19, 2012)

Ban you because i cry :'(

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned because I don't like your tapatalk app

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 19, 2012)

banned because your hurting his feelings


----------



## BodenM (Mar 19, 2012)

Unbeatable Guy said:


> Banned because I don't like your tapatalk app
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a single-core phone <


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 19, 2012)

BodenM said:


> Banned for having a single-core phone <

Click to collapse



Banned for for having a "donate" button without cause


----------



## Android311 (Mar 19, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for for having a "donate" button without cause

Click to collapse



Banned because its going to a good cause 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 19, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for for having a "donate" button without cause

Click to collapse



Banned for not having donate button it useful for those who provides something useful

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for complaining....


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for having your timepaas here

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Mar 19, 2012)

Unbeatable Guy said:


> Banned for having your timepaas here
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned as you too are doing time pass here.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 19, 2012)

-HellRaiser- said:


> Banned as you too are doing time pass here.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz I donnu who you are

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 19, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz I donnu who you are
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for a lame reason.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 19, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for a lame reason.

Click to collapse



Banned because your a crackah 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Mar 19, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because your a crackah
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because "you're"

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned because "you're"
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Banned as you are, as you were, as I want you to be


----------



## agent205 (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned as you are, as you were, as I want you to be

Click to collapse



Banned a friend, as a friend, as an old enemy

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned a friend, as a friend, as an old enemy
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Banoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## agent205 (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiaaaaaaaaaaa

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol

And here's another lol

lol 

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 19, 2012)

agent205 said:


> Banned for making me lol
> 
> And here's another lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, you just got banned


----------



## agent205 (Mar 19, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> lol, you just got banned

Click to collapse



Banned for lol banning

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## Android311 (Mar 19, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> lol, you just got banned

Click to collapse



lol you guys are funny.....but banned for banning him


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Android311 said:


> lol you guys are funny.....but banned for banning him

Click to collapse



Banned nothing to do here


----------



## ystavrou (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned! Find something to do.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 19, 2012)

ystavrou said:


> Banned! Find something to do.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I was too late on the Nirvana ban references.


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I was too late on the Nirvana ban references.

Click to collapse



Banned because you were late 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned because I'm selling this phone now 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1554742

Htc hero bargain sale 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because I'm selling this phone now
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1554742
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for the wrong forum


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned because I was just informing the people

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because I was just informing the people
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having a sorry excuse for pedaling your goods


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for having a sorry excuse for pedaling your goods

Click to collapse



Banned because you actually banned me for a legitimate reason. Probably the first on this thread lol. :thumbup:

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## rivera82falcon (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for trying to reason with stupidity! 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because you actually banned me for a legitimate reason. Probably the first on this thread lol. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHAHA, banned

edit: Rats


----------



## arenase (Mar 19, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, banned
> 
> edit: Rats

Click to collapse



You, the horse you rode in on, and the rats that followed are all banned.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

arenase said:


> You, the horse you rode in on, and the rats that followed are all banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too lazy to write a better reason

inb4 banned for laziness


----------



## VanYul (Mar 19, 2012)

banned bcuz ur freakin lazy


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

VanYul said:


> banned bcuz ur freakin lazy

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what inb4 means -__-


----------



## Android311 (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing what inb4 means -__-

Click to collapse



banned for being mean


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for being mean

Click to collapse



Banned for taking things personally

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for taking things personally
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stupid translation made personal pizza a "Pizza Personality"

double banned for having a pizza personality


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stupid translation made personal pizza a "Pizza Personality"
> 
> double banned for having a pizza personality

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing the crap out of me

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for confusing the crap out of me
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because Arab restaurants


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Arab restaurants

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you aint using Tapatalk

Skickat från min E15i via Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 19, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz you aint using Tapatalk
> 
> Skickat från min E15i via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I am.


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 19, 2012)

quick reply ban


----------



## arenase (Mar 19, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> quick reply ban

Click to collapse



Took my time, reply ban.


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 19, 2012)

arenase said:


> Took my time, reply ban.

Click to collapse



banned because this thread is on another forum
http://www.breadfish.co.uk/


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned because this thread is on another forum
> http://www.breadfish.co.uk/

Click to collapse



Banned because seems legit


----------



## arenase (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because seems legit

Click to collapse



Banned because I already


----------



## Android311 (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stupid translation made personal pizza a "Pizza Personality"
> 
> double banned for having a pizza personality

Click to collapse



banned for not bringing me pizza


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for not bringing me pizza

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting bread fish

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for not wanting bread fish
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for using a PC36100, something I've never heard of in my life

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 19, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for using a PC36100, something I've never heard of in my life
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being aware.


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 19, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for not being aware.

Click to collapse



Banned for not informing me 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 20, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not informing me
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being self reliant.


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned for not be a team player

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 20, 2012)

Boom!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 20, 2012)

techno-update said:


> Boom!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for making noise 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Mar 20, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for making noise
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for.....for........for...........for............for.................for.................for...........for still reading this.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 20, 2012)

-HellRaiser- said:


> Banned for.....for........for...........for............for.................for.................for...........for still reading this.

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking your toung out at me 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Porobu (Mar 20, 2012)

banned for having 1111 posts


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 20, 2012)

Porobu said:


> banned for having 1111 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because that is my birthday.

11/11


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 20, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because that is my birthday.
> 
> 11/11

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Tuesday.


----------



## rivera82falcon (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned for owning an HD2...and because I don't. :'(
> 
> ~Ghost

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cry baby. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 20, 2012)

rivera82falcon said:


> Banned for being a cry baby.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for name calling


----------



## Melon_Bread (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because everyone has a name that they need go be called by.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for Ghosting all over this thread

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Mar 20, 2012)

Melon_Bread said:


> Banned for Ghosting all over this thread
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm at work with nothing better to do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## arenase (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned for being mad that I didn't "Ghost" all over you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because Ewwwww.


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because ectoplasm excretions are a naturally non-corporeal function.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because the USA is not hell, you need a groin shot


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because after five years in the Army my groin is impervious. Oh and move to south Florida, Hell is cold by comparison.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



touche ban!  great point about Florida and tough break about your impervious groin


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Friendly retort ban. Yeah. I liked the Army, but my groin is handy in a fight.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



blah blah blah

banned


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Hey sir, banning in that made up language is b**lsh*t.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for hating my crap


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Ehhhh....banned for banning just to ban without a reason to ban me for banning about a hatred filled ban.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lol, back at you

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 20, 2012)

techno-update said:


> Lol, back at you
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ditto ban

Sent from my HTC repeat  P510e using xda crimson and clover


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 20, 2012)

All of you.... banned. Any comment posted in response to this is non sequitur because you have been banned and cannot speak. Speaking would counteract the banned already set, resulting in a incomprehensible paradox that could potentially obliterate all basic laws and principles pertaining to the concept of "banning." Inevitably, you will become one that contravenes the compulsory act of what we all know to be, banning.

Sent from an intelligent monkey


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 20, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> All of you.... banned. Any comment posted in response to this is non sequitur because you have been banned and cannot speak. Speaking would counteract the banned already set, resulting in a incomprehensible paradox that could potentially obliterate all basic laws and principles pertaining to the concept of "banning." Inevitably, you will become one that contravenes the compulsory act of what we all know to be, banning.
> 
> Sent from an intelligent monkey

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking fail

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for stolen toughts.

Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using CM9 by paul-xxx


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 21, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned for stolen toughts.
> 
> Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using CM9 by paul-xxx

Click to collapse



banned because i stole your thoughts too


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for banning on failed bannings.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## leo321 (Mar 21, 2012)

techno-update said:


> Banned for banning on failed bannings.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for >10 failed banning attempts.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## icepally (Mar 21, 2012)

Android311 said:


>

Click to collapse



I dig the MS paint editing


----------



## Android311 (Mar 21, 2012)

icepally said:


> I dig the MS paint editing

Click to collapse



Lol thanks took me 1 min 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 21, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Lol thanks took me 1 min
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Photoshop 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not using Photoshop
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because why use photoshop when you have paint?


----------



## xDENgear (Mar 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because why use photoshop when you have paint?

Click to collapse



banne for sereos troeileing aroung photoshop o paint...

sorre my english veri bed


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 21, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because Photoshop is far more capable and professional looking. However, for this, banned because meme creator would have more efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for giving advice and thinking you are better


----------



## arenase (Mar 21, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because I am better and giving advice is the way to prove it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because better or not, Red eye is creepy.


----------



## namelessname (Mar 21, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because better or not, Red eye is creepy.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a name I can't pronounce.


----------



## stamatis (Mar 21, 2012)

Chancee said:


> Banned for having a name I can't pronounce.

Click to collapse



banned for failing pronounce his name


----------



## arenase (Mar 21, 2012)

Chancee said:


> Banned for having a name I can't pronounce.

Click to collapse




Banned for focusing on my name, instead of my fantasbulic phone.


----------



## namelessname (Mar 21, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because it's designed for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm already in school


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 21, 2012)

Chancee said:


> Banned because I'm already in school

Click to collapse



Banned for not graduating yet.


----------



## namelessname (Mar 21, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not graduating yet.

Click to collapse



Banned for distracting me from my work


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 21, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because panhandling is not work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for not multiquoting again


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for assuming u know what's best

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 21, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> I don't assume I know best. I am the best.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because your thanks meter proves otherwise.


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because your thanks meter proves otherwise.

Click to collapse



Banned for generalizing


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 21, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because this is my tertiary account.
> 
> 
> Banned for being right.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for gross misuse of banning privileges. One at a time please.


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for gross misuse of banning privileges. One at a time please.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming he is contravening the "banning privileges." Last time I checked, there aren't any guidelines or limits as to how one goes about banning another... meaning that I can ban every single person on this website for a stupid reason.

P.S.-- You are all banned because of AIDS... yup, just AIDS...


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for assuming he is contravening the "banning privileges." Last time I checked, there aren't any guidelines or limits as to how one goes about banning another... meaning that I can ban every single person on this website for a stupid reason.
> 
> P.S.-- You are all banned because of AIDS... yup, just AIDS...

Click to collapse



damn, you may have the longest multiquote ever coming.  every one?  Banned for not having AIDS


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 22, 2012)

> I just don't get it   Ban above me

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused and not reading the first post *smh* 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyscow (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned for wishing u had japanese plastic!


Sent from your girlfriends phone using tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Ummmm....banned because that had nothing to with the post(s) above you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding.


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because you don't either.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody understands it. But it's provocative - it gets the people going!


----------



## Android311 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because nobody understands it. But it's provocative - it gets the people going!

Click to collapse



Banned because I understand it 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned because your not real, your a ghost writing on xda 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 22, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because your not real, your a ghost writing on xda
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse




 You're* 






GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because I am real. I'm just non-corporeal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a body

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because not having a body makes me impervious to all forms of damage except for magic based attacks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being undercover


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being undercover

Click to collapse



Banned for your _Cyanide and Happiness_ avatar...


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for your _Cyanide and Happiness_ avatar...

Click to collapse



banned because he is the creator


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 22, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because I understand it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for missing the "Blades of Glory" quote. And no you don't.



GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because somebody somewhere does.

Click to collapse



Banned for missing the "Blades of Glory" quote. And no they don't.



GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because I am real. I'm just non-corporeal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you were the post above me, and 'thems the rules'.




Self-ban for letting this post linger so long that multiple posts have been added. Thought I clicked "post reply"


----------



## Android311 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for missing the "Blades of Glory" quote. And no you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why are you banning those people? They are already banned..there for I ban you 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 22, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Why are you banning those people? They are already banned..there for I ban you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for asking questions, and not reading. 'Mind ya business'.

Also, therefore*


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Therefore*
> 
> Banned because I feel like banning you. I'm lazy like that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because laziness is not acceptable not whole banning. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned because the ability to convey your point properly in English is a requirement of this forum.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for dogging on his engrish.


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned for not at least taking the time to capitalize the word Engrish.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm actually a grammar nazi. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Banned for not at least taking the time to capitalize the word Engrish.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because your previous post was too funny. 

I


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because your previous post was too funny.
> 
> I
> View attachment 960333

Click to collapse



Banned because you did not convince me that you found it funny. Posting a picture of you laughing would've been enough, but a simple meme doesn't cut it.


----------



## fllbrent (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because you did not convince me that you found it funny. Posting a picture of you laughing would've been enough, but a simple meme doesn't cut it.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're too hard to convince


----------



## LGXX (Mar 22, 2012)

fllbrent said:


> Banned because you're too hard to convince

Click to collapse



Banned because your username doesn't make sense 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

fllbrent said:


> Banned because you're too hard to convince

Click to collapse



Banned because I am not convinced that your opinion matters at all, considering that you have only made 7 posts in total on this website.... which means I'm _not_ hard to convince, inevitably.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 22, 2012)

LGXX said:


> Banned because your username doesn't make sense
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for giving an unvalid reason to ban people because banning people is a bannable offence and a bannable offence leads to a ban 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

LGXX said:


> Banned because your username doesn't make sense
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because your mother doesn't make "cents...", meaning that she is poor and your family has sadly fell as victims to poverty.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because your mother doesn't make "cents...", meaning that she is poor and your family has sadly fell as victims to poverty.

Click to collapse



Thats going ott man...not kl...not kl...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for giving an unvalid reason to ban people because banning people is a bannable offence and a bannable offence leads to a ban
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because that statement was so incoherent, I feel stupid after reading it...

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Thats going ott man...not kl...not kl...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I am not familiar with those acronyms. Please elaborate in the future...


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned because I am not familiar with those acronyms. Please elaborate in the future...[/QUOTE]

Acronyms:BANNED

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because I am not familiar with those acronyms. Please elaborate in the future...
> 
> Acronyms:BANNED
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you failed to correctly quote me and because you didn't really clarify on why I was banned. Also, I still don't know what "ott" and "kl" mean...


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because you failed to correctly quote me and because you didn't really clarify on why I was banned. Also, I still don't know what "ott" and "kl" mean...

Click to collapse



Banned because I was in Baltimore two weeks ago. I ate at G&M's. Everyone got the crab cakes. I got the Mahi Mahi, although I tried the crab cakes and they were good.

And, they put nutmeg in their mashed potatoes... weird.


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I was in Baltimore two weeks ago. I ate at G&M's. Everyone got the crab cakes. I got the Mahi Mahi, although I tried the crab cakes and they were good.
> 
> And, they put nutmeg in their mashed potatoes... weird.

Click to collapse



Banned because that was completely irrelevant. 
 (nutmeg? sounds disgusting...)


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because that was completely irrelevant.
> (nutmeg? sounds disgusting...)

Click to collapse



Banned because that was also irrelevant.


Are you not from Baltimore, have you not heard of G&M's? Anything to change the topic of what you two were discussing.

And, it was odd, but I kept eating it. Still do not know if I liked it or not...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because that was completely irrelevant.
> (nutmeg? sounds disgusting...)

Click to collapse



banned cause you should add the word "Hit" in your signature as it would make more sense


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned for everything that you ban me for 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you should add the word "Hit" in your signature as it would make more sense

Click to collapse



Banned for advice.

What like "hit" link?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for advice.
> 
> 
> 
> What like "hit" link?

Click to collapse



banned for a random username 

Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because that was also irrelevant.
> 
> And, it was odd, but I kept eating it. Still do not know if I liked it or not...

Click to collapse



Banned because that, too, was irrelevant.

Baltimore is known for its crabs and rare foods... and high rate of crime, unfortunately :/


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for a random username
> 
> Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod

Click to collapse



Banned because you have banned me for that same reason before, be more creative. Also, look deeper my friend to find meaning.



Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because that, too, was irrelevant.
> 
> Baltimore is known for its crabs and rare foods... and high rate of crime, unfortunately :/

Click to collapse



Banned, indeed it was. 

There were 5 deaths in the area during the week I was there.
deaths = murders


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because you have banned me for that same reason before, be more creative. Also, look deeper my friend to find meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because database long f•••ing string 

Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for advice.
> 
> What like "hit" link?

Click to collapse



banned for not reading his threatening thank message in the bottom of his sig  

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> banned because database long f•••ing string
> 
> Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod

Click to collapse



banned cause u still bricked bootloader?


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not reading his threatening thank message in the bottom of his sig

Click to collapse




Banned because I actually took your advice and changed it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because I actually took your advice and changed it...

Click to collapse



banned cause


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause

Click to collapse



Banned because you still didn't hit it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because you still didn't hit it...

Click to collapse



banned cause i think i deserve a hit for the useful suggestion, then maybe i will hit yours


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm banning myself because I totally messed this one up. Ban edit.


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i think i deserve a hit for the useful suggestion, then maybe i will hit yours

Click to collapse



Banned because yours was hit as requested...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because yours was hit as requested...

Click to collapse



banned cause i am conteplating to hit yours or not 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


LOL

.....


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i am conteplating to hit yours or not
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I "accidentally" hit yours again...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because I "accidentally" hit yours again...

Click to collapse



banned for hitting it twice and you should read this XDA thank post information:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=261


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for hitting it twice and you should read this XDA thank post information:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=261

Click to collapse



Banned because the video never said I wasn't allowed to thank someone without a valid reason.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because the video never said I wasn't allowed to thank someone without a valid reason.

Click to collapse



banned for mistaking the thanks button for the quote button 
Banned for not getting the point of the video


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for mistaking the thanks button for the quote button
> Banned for not getting the point of the video

Click to collapse



Banned because I purposely thanked you and because you had the audacity to practically call me a noob on XDA when I thanked you... if I could take it back, I would.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because I purposely thanked you and because you had the audacity to practically call me a noob on XDA when I thanked you... if I could take it back, I would.

Click to collapse



banned cause its off topic and it was just a troll 

anyway here is a free thanks


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its off topic and it was just a troll
> 
> anyway here is a free thanks

Click to collapse



Lol, this problem didn't have to elevate to such a degree. I really couldn't care less about my thanks meter...

...also, banned.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Lol, this problem didn't have to elevate to such a degree. I really couldn't care less about my thanks meter...

Click to collapse



banned for getting mad, as i was just joking about the thanks i give free thanks all the time 

U happen to be at the right place at the right time


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting mad, as i was just joking about the thanks i give free thanks all the time
> 
> U happen to be at the right place at the right time

Click to collapse



Banned because, as stated, I was never really mad. If you actually read what I said, you would know that I don't care about the "thanks" system and that I blame you for making it such an issue. For now on, I will thank every single post you make with no intention of receiving a thanks in return.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because, as stated, I was never really mad. If you actually read what I said, you would know that I don't care about the "thanks" system and that I blame you for making it such an issue. For now on, I will thank every single post you make with no intention of receiving gratitude.

Click to collapse



banned cause don't waste thanks if you need them for the developers and modders 

They deserve them more and don't worry about thanking me, i was just messing around


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause don't waste thanks if you need them for the developers and modders
> 
> They deserve them more and don't worry about thanking me, i was just messing around

Click to collapse



Banned because it really doesn't matter in the end. A thanks is a thanks, and if I were to spend too much time on it, I wouldn't have a life (no offense to the devs, of course).


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because it really doesn't matter in the end. A thanks is a thanks, and if I were to spend too much time on it, I wouldn't have a life (no offense to the devs, of course).

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the same thing I was thinking. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## fllbrent (Mar 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for saying the same thing I was thinking.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking other peoples thoughts


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 22, 2012)

fllbrent said:


> Banned for thinking other peoples thoughts

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't help it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because I can't help it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I've got a headache and your avatar isn't helping 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned for being one of so many others that blame the avatar

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pbwizkid said:


> Banned for being one of so many others that blame the avatar
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for including him in a stereotype....


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 23, 2012)

EdTeach1680 said:


> Banned for including him in a stereotype....

Click to collapse



Banned for having a misleading avatar

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## gear79 (Mar 23, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for having a misleading avatar
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned for having a crotch rocket like my co-worker and me beating him in the "V"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

gear79 said:


> Banned for having a crotch rocket like my co-worker and me beating him in the "V"

Click to collapse



Banned because crotch rockets are nothing to be jelle over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because crotch rockets are nothing to be jelle over.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like your dp

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 23, 2012)

Unbeatable Guy said:


> Banned because I don't like your dp
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I can.

Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using CM9 by paul-xxx


----------



## gear79 (Mar 23, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned because I can.
> 
> Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using CM9 by paul-xxx

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ur avi make my screen look like it has a blurry spot on it 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ymcmbforever (Mar 23, 2012)

gear79 said:


> Banned cuz ur avi make my screen look like it has a blurry spot on it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banndd cuz u have 0 thanks 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## EdTeach1680 (Mar 23, 2012)

ymcmbforever said:


> Banndd cuz u have 0 thanks
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned customer u <-- what auto correct does with that gibberish..... banned because you write like every other ignorant youth of today....


----------



## forfrossensvart (Mar 23, 2012)

banned because ... jesus a new update for my ROM!!!!


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 23, 2012)

forfrossensvart said:


> banned because ... jesus a new update for my ROM!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's such a beautiful day and your all sat at home 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## comradeAce (Mar 23, 2012)

*banned*



Tenpin said:


> Banned because it's such a beautiful day and your all sat at home
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned becuz i got nothing to do


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2012)

comradeAce said:


> banned becuz i got nothing to do

Click to collapse



Banned for being boring


----------



## enskje (Mar 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being boring

Click to collapse



Banned coz... coz... banned. Muahahaha.

Hit THX if you liked!!!


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 23, 2012)

ensoy said:


> Banned coz... coz... banned. Muahahaha.
> 
> Hit THX if you liked!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because your evil laugh wasn't evil enough.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 23, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned because your evil laugh wasn't evil enough.

Click to collapse



Live evil ban!

Sent from my HTC Bob P510e using xda racecar


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Live evil ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Bob P510e using xda racecar

Click to collapse



Eh. Banned because evil overrated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh. Banned because evil overrated.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for your overrated evil Tweety Bird.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for your overrated evil Tweety Bird.

Click to collapse



Banned for your generic Android phones avatar. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for your generic phones avatar.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because that is a custom avatar, not a googled image. It is the Original WM 6.5 HTC HD2 along with an HTC HD2 with Android 2.3 & HTC Sense.




Edit: Due to dyslexia, I swapped the 'u' and the 'o' in 'custom', and it became costume. Word is now fixed.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because that is a costume avatar, not a googled image. It is the Original WM 6.5 HTC HD2 along with an HTC HD2 with Android 2.3 & HTC Sense.

Click to collapse



Banned: Costume avatar? How did you get them to dress up like that. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned: Costume avatar? How did you get them to dress up like that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You ask politely. Banned for questioning my costumes.


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 23, 2012)

OP banned for thinking of this before me

Everyone else banned for making this thread 24K post

Person above me banned for banning someone while being a low poster with long signup time


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> OP banned for thinking of this before me
> 
> Everyone else banned for making this thread 24K post
> 
> Person above me banned for banning someone while being a low poster with long signup time

Click to collapse



refer to my dp ban


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 23, 2012)

banned for being cryptic and assuming anyone knows or could find a dp ban


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> OP banned for thinking of this before me
> 
> Everyone else banned for making this thread 24K post
> 
> Person above me banned for banning someone while being a low poster with long signup time

Click to collapse






Banned because this is a tertiary account I use when I'm bored, and the posts are not high because I don't have time to sit on XDA posting all day.







husam666 said:


> refer to my dp ban

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 23, 2012)

banned for being overly sensitive about your post count


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> banned for being overly sensitive about your post count

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of my post count


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being jealous of my post count

Click to collapse



OMG post count ban!!!  you need a girlfriend


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> banned for being overly sensitive about your post count

Click to collapse



Ban for caring about his sensitivity.



husam666 said:


> Banned for being jealous of my post count

Click to collapse



Banned because post counts are stupid, nobody really cares about that.


alaman68 said:


> OMG post count ban!!!  you need a girlfriend

Click to collapse



Banned because your probably right about this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ban for caring about his sensitivity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I know a little bird with 3 accounts..

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## mcd_legend (Mar 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I know a little bird with 3 accounts..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for knowing birds personally


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ban for caring about his sensitivity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





*Banned for banning me.  Nobody including Chuck Norris bans BlackInjun
*


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned: Costume avatar? How did you get them to dress up like that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned coz i hate tweety :|

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------




blackinjun said:


> *Banned for banning me.  Nobody including Chuck Norris bans BlackInjun
> *

Click to collapse



CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.!!
u are banned


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i hate tweety :|
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it would be that easy


----------



## Android311 (Mar 23, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for thinking it would be that easy

Click to collapse



Banned...coldplay said nobody said it was easy 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## TheSG (Mar 23, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned...coldplay said nobody said it was easy
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for going off way

* Sent From My SGA via Xda Premium App *


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Should I ban the OP and close the thread ... is that how's the game goes...or should I start with the TPAM.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a location that I cannot pronounce without looking up, I know he's still watching

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Banned because you lost the 2o,oooth

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this thread would end at 20000, yes I read them all this morning


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 23, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for having a location that I cannot pronounce without looking up, I know he's still watching
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for having no life


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 23, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for having a location that I cannot pronounce without looking up, I know he's still watching
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for banning a super old ban


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for banning a super old ban

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who banned a ban.


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for banning a super old ban

Click to collapse



EDit:  slow typing ban


----------



## marquae11 (Mar 23, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> EDit:  slow typing ban

Click to collapse



You're banned for being ugly

sent from my Motorola Bravo running CM7 White Rabbit Edition 1.3 with my added Beats Audio and Bravia Engine!


----------



## Jlamour4 (Mar 23, 2012)

marquae11 said:


> You're banned for being ugly
> 
> sent from my Motorola Bravo running CM7 White Rabbit Edition 1.3 with my added Beats Audio and Bravia Engine!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a long signature.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 23, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for having a long signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of his signature length.


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 23, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for having no life

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> banned for banning a super old ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the last page of the thread and realizing that not even CHUCK NORRIS CAN BAN BLACKINJUN

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for being jealous of his signature length.

Click to collapse



BANNED for sayin jealous in a man's thread


----------



## APrinceAmongMen (Mar 23, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for not reading the last page of the thread and realizing that not even CHUCK NORRIS CAN BAN BLACKINJUN
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for a Chuck Norris reference


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for not reading the last page of the thread and realizing that not even CHUCK NORRIS CAN BAN BLACKINJUN
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because concerts are awesome, headaches.... not 

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




APrinceAmongMen said:


> Banned for a Chuck Norris reference

Click to collapse



Banned because chuck norris is g4y


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 23, 2012)

APrinceAmongMen said:


> Banned for a Chuck Norris reference

Click to collapse



BANNED. so chuck norris will not kill you with a roundhouse kick



husam666 said:


> Banned because concerts are awesome, headaches.... not
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being cryptic AGAIN


Ooh I'm tellin and you will really be banned


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> BANNED. so chuck norris will not kill you with a roundhouse kick
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't give a damn


----------



## utsmaster18 (Mar 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't give a damn

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a damn about banning


----------



## Mmjk3 (Mar 23, 2012)

utsmaster18 said:


> Banned for not giving a damn about banning

Click to collapse



Banned for eating my sandwich.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## negrobembon (Mar 23, 2012)

Mmjk3 said:


> Banned for eating my sandwich.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for out of the blue random sandwich ban

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for out of the blue random sandwich ban
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for...uhm...the sake of being banned...GIMME BACK MY BAGGUETE!!! Lol

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for...uhm...the sake of being banned...GIMME BACK MY BAGGUETE!!! Lol
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting your baguette back.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for wanting your baguette back.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me starve.

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for making me starve.
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking we care whether you starve


----------



## negrobembon (Mar 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for making me starve.
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about starving, instead of sucking it up like a man

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for thinking u know to be a man

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 24, 2012)

Pbwizkid said:


> Banned for thinking u know to be a man
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 24, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for thinking

Click to collapse



banned for having your Mom's device in your sig.


----------



## ymcmbforever (Mar 24, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for having your Mom's device in your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for being told to be banned with all the power of the banners ----deep stuff 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 24, 2012)

ymcmbforever said:


> Banned for being told to be banned with all the power of the banners ----deep stuff
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not realizing the depth of your shallowness.


----------



## sweetbinodray (Mar 24, 2012)

I banned all of you guys to banned each other.  OP and all the MOD should be banned. How come this thread in OPEN. And one more thing No-body can BAN me. Can you?


----------



## Mmjk3 (Mar 24, 2012)

You banned us?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 24, 2012)

To do list:
BanX
BanX
BanX
Ban...not done yet...I BAN YOU ALL!!!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> To do list:
> BanX
> BanX
> BanX
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for noob banning


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for banning noob banning before BlackInjun banned it.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for banning noob banning before BlackInjun banned it.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being creative enough for banning, gtfo


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 24, 2012)

ABANNEDCDEFGHIGKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ 

BANBANBANBANBANBANBANBANBANBANBANNEDBANBANBANBANBANBANBANBAN

Try find the banned...your banned because you read banned but didnt say who is so U r 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for goofy noobness and spelling


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for banning noob banning before BlackInjun banned it.

Click to collapse



Banned because you spend way too much time on this forum.



husam666 said:


> Banned for not being creative enough for banning, gtfo

Click to collapse



Banned because you love WP7. 


gmaster1 said:


> ABANNEDCDEFGHIGKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
> 
> BANBANBANBANBANBANBANBANBANBANBANNEDBANBANBANBANBANBANBANBAN
> 
> Try find the banned...your banned because you read banned but didnt say who is so U r

Click to collapse



I would ban, but your not worth the time.



blackinjun said:


> Banned for goofy noobness and spelling

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting your time banning him.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for having no thankyou's


----------



## iSxy (Mar 24, 2012)

banned for not banning me

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2012)

iSxy said:


> banned for not banning me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being jealous

Click to collapse



That guy is banned^

.........


----------



## iSxy (Mar 24, 2012)

banned for banning the above guy

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## playwithonehand (Mar 24, 2012)

Ban because i want to post on the dev section,

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Mmjk3 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ban so you can't post there

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mmjk3 said:


> Ban so you can't post there
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because i'm not a guy


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because i'm not a guy

Click to collapse



Banned because you finally did the sex changing operation?? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you finally did the sex changing operation??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not trolling along


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because i'm not a guy

Click to collapse



banned because your avatar was denied communion


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> banned because your avatar was denied communion

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an avatar. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 24, 2012)

all of you especially husam are banned because I know why you are carefully watching this thread


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 24, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> all of you especially husam are banned because I know why you are carefully watching this thread

Click to collapse



banned bcoz i dont know what you're talking about..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> all of you especially husam are banned because I know why you are carefully watching this thread

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't GI Joe, and knowing isn't half the battle.






vj_dustin said:


> banned bcoz i dont know what you're talking about..

Click to collapse



Banned because you actually do know. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned cause this is my first post in this topic. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for self aggrandizing tags

!husam = master of ban


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 24, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned cause this is my first post in this topic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my avatar


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 24, 2012)

somedudeonthenet said:


> banned cause this is my first post in this topic. :d
> 
> sent from my lg-p500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



for being late to the party by 2 years


baaannnneeedd

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




vlt96 said:


> Banned for stealing my avatar

Click to collapse



BANNED for not copyrighting your avatar then complaining about kanging


----------



## Android311 (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned...the party never ended...therefore he isn't late 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## ScubaSteev (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned because Im scuba Steve and I "wipe my own as*"

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 24, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Banned because Im scuba Steve and I "wipe my own as*"
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for self promotion, you think you're Lafraud or something? 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 24, 2012)

Boom! Banned you!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 24, 2012)

BANHAMMER TIEM TO ALL 24,999 that came before









STOP






Hammer Time


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> BANHAMMER TIEM TO ALL 24,999 that came before
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned....just....banned.

facepalm.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for banning the guy that posted a pic of Yoda. Yoda owns.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for banning the guy that posted a pic of Yoda. Yoda owns.

Click to collapse



Banned because Darth Vader rocks more


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Darth Vader rocks more

Click to collapse



Banned for being horribly misguided.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for not being horribly misguided 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because no

Click to collapse



Banned for being nonchalant about getting post 20000 but missing post 25000 by 3

Yeah I can search a thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=783077&page=2000


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for doing entirely too much research into post counts.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 24, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for being nonchalant about getting post 20000 but missing post 25000 by 3
> 
> Yeah I can search a thread
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=783077&page=2000

Click to collapse



Banned for posting something when your already banned.

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Tenpin (Mar 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for posting something when your already banned.
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having a dull avatar


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for having a dull avatar

Click to collapse



Tron aint dull!!!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 25, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Tron aint dull!!!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for making us use our imagination to decipher your avatar!

Sent from my Terra Nova using xda perception


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 25, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for making us use our imagination to decipher your avatar!
> 
> Sent from my Terra Nova using xda perception

Click to collapse



Banned cause I have a completely unrelated avatar

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## The-Captain (Mar 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Darth Vader rocks more

Click to collapse



You have choose the path of the dark side.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2012)

techno-update said:


> You have choose the path of the dark side.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because the dark side is cooler.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the dark side is cooler.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't see in the dark side.

Sent from my HTC blind P510e using xda night vision


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 25, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned cause I have a completely unrelated avatar
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my avatar... i will keep banning you







Ryno_666 said:


> Banned because I can't see in the dark side.
> 
> Sent from my HTC blind P510e using xda night vision

Click to collapse



Because you have night vision and you can't see the dark side... look for cookies

.........


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 25, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for stealing my avatar... i will keep banning you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't steal it, I set it before even seeing you for the first time. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 25, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I didn't steal it, I set it before even seeing you for the first time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



False, I was in a conversation with you in a thread when you had a different avatar and I had this one

Banned for not remembering!

PS: www.groubal.com/ics-drivers-compiled-for-armv6-from-qualcomm/

.........


----------



## Android311 (Mar 25, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> False, I was in a conversation with you in a thread when you had a different avatar and I had this one
> 
> Banned for not remembering!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for remembering 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 25, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for remembering
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for Banning him between our stuff.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 25, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for Banning him between our stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You are no longer banned... however, you are banned for excluding other people from the argument we had!
And I was not mad

I am banned because now we are friends! Peace

.........


----------



## joelteixeira (Mar 25, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for Banning him between our stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being possessive, it's everybody's stuff.  

Tapatalked from my Nexus Prime


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned for mediating

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 25, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Banned for mediating
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using lg and using Samsung instead.

P.S. this is getting confusing lol 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 25, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for not using lg and using Samsung instead.
> 
> P.S. this is getting confusing lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping us spam this link:
www.groubal.com/ics-drivers-compiled-for-armv6-from-qualcomm/

.........


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 25, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for not helping us spam this link:
> www.groubal.com/ics-drivers-compiled-for-armv6-from-qualcomm/
> 
> .........

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm signing it.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 25, 2012)

banned coz I post a ban 1 day earlier and next day I have to read 4-5 pages to get upto date.. (v_v)


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz I post a ban 1 day earlier and next day I have to read 4-5 pages to get upto date.. (v_v)

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining

.........


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 25, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for complaining
> 
> .........

Click to collapse



Sowing the seeds of love ban!

Sent from my tear using fear premium


----------



## Mmjk3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Banded for using fear premium

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2012)

Mmjk3 said:


> Banded for using fear premium
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for banding him
whatever that means


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banding him
> whatever that means

Click to collapse



Banned for banning bondage.

Sent from my HTC dominatrix P510e using premium handcuffs


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 25, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for banning bondage.
> 
> Sent from my HTC dominatrix P510e using premium handcuffs

Click to collapse



Banned for posting from premium handcuffs

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Mmjk3 (Mar 25, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for posting from premium handcuffs
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because banded means banned. Silly auto correction. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 25, 2012)

Mmjk3 said:


> Banned because banded means banned. Silly auto correction.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not correcting your auto correct.


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 25, 2012)

Banned for using Auto-Correct


----------



## adamski123 (Mar 25, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for using Auto-Correct

Click to collapse



Banned cos im not sure if uve joined the TeenDroid group on fb  ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Nick0703 (Mar 25, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> Banned cos im not sure if uve joined the TeenDroid group on fb  ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me this!! And I'm going to look for it on Fb now.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## mastergladiatus (Mar 25, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for telling me this!! And I'm going to look for it on Fb now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting


----------



## iok1 (Mar 25, 2012)

mastergladiatus said:


> Banned for quoting

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting someone elses post with a quote in it


----------



## joelteixeira (Mar 25, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for quoting someone elses post with a quote in it

Click to collapse



Banned for fun, I'm drunk and didn't find any other reason.  

Tapatalked from my Nexus Prime


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2012)

joelteixeira said:


> Banned for fun, I'm drunk and didn't find any other reason.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Nexus Prime

Click to collapse



Banned for lying about being drunk


----------



## iok1 (Mar 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lying about being drunk

Click to collapse



Banned for not having proof that proves he is not drunk

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for not having proof that proves he is not drunk
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong, I have proof, I just like to keep it for myself


----------



## iok1 (Mar 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being wrong, I have proof, I just like to keep it for myself

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 25, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for banning me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for having your feelings hurt.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 25, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for having your feelings hurt.

Click to collapse



Banned because my lawn is Emo now.

Sent from my Craftsman using xda tractor


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for having your feelings hurt.

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring about those feelings.

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## arenase (Mar 25, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not caring about those feelings.
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being hyper-sensitive.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for being hyper-sensitive.

Click to collapse



dennaB

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## iok1 (Mar 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> dennaB
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause i don't understand what you mean

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 26, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned cause i don't understand what you mean
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for reading my mind

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for reading my mind
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse











iok1 said:


> Banned cause i don't understand what you mean
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for being noobs... Without imagination and creativity

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being noobs... Without imagination and creativity
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being to imaginative and having to much creativity.

Sent from my .....................................


----------



## iok1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being to imaginative and having to much creativity.
> 
> Sent from my .....................................

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling too wrong

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 26, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for spelling too wrong
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for not imagining the other o.

Sent from my...................o


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for not imagining the other o.
> 
> Sent from my...................o

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't changed avatar since the day I first saw you posting here... And that's quite long

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 26, 2012)

joelteixeira said:


> Banned for fun, I'm drunk and didn't find any other reason.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Nexus Prime

Click to collapse



For not understanding the point of the thread and


iok1 said:


> Banned cause i don't understand what you mean
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



For not being imaginative enough to look at it in a mirror

BANNED


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 26, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> For not understanding the point of the thread and
> 
> 
> For not being imaginative enough to look at it in a mirror
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for understanding the point of the topic and for being imaginative enough. Deal with it.

Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using ICS by paul-xxx


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you haven't changed avatar since the day I first saw you posting here... And that's quite long
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned if it weren't for my avatar you wouldn't have recognized me.

Sent from my HTC ninja using stealth premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned if it weren't for my avatar you wouldn't have recognized me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ninja using stealth premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I know the ninja you stole that stealth premium from. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because I know the ninja you stole that stealth premium from.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I paid the ninja so he could use it and you know the ninja but I don't know you.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 26, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I paid the ninja so he could use it and you know the ninja but I don't know you.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for photoshoped avatar

.........


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 26, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for photoshoped avatar
> 
> .........

Click to collapse



Banned because my avatar isn't photoshopped.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 26, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I paid the ninja so he could use it and you know the ninja but I don't know you.

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to sound intelligent, but coming off like a fool. 






vlt96 said:


> Banned for "photoshoped" avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because what us photoshope?




SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because my avatar isn't photoshopped.

Click to collapse



Banned because no one really cares.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for attempting to sound intelligent, but coming off like a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for multi-quote-banning

.........


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 26, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for multi-quote-banning
> 
> .........

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him what to do


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for telling him what to do

Click to collapse



Banned because I was banning before it was cool


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Blah blah blahda di blah dlah BANNED blab di dlah is all i hear and im mod so banned!!! 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Bob Barnsen (Mar 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Blah blah blahda di blah dlah BANNED blab di dlah is all i hear and im mod so banned!!!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because he hasn't banned anyone.


----------



## arenase (Mar 26, 2012)

Bob Barnsen said:


> Banned because he hasn't banned anyone.

Click to collapse



Banned Bob, for banning the non-banner.


----------



## joelteixeira (Mar 26, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned Bob, for banning the non-banner.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a certified ban partner. 

Tapatalked from my Nexus Prime


----------



## iok1 (Mar 26, 2012)

joelteixeira said:


> Banned for being a certified ban partner.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Nexus Prime

Click to collapse



Banned for having a nexus prime.

(Not) Sent from my Nexus Prime.


----------



## frikou (Mar 26, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having a nexus prime.
> 
> (Not) Sent from my Nexus Prime.

Click to collapse



Banned for having and iPhone instead of a Nexus Prime


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 27, 2012)

frikou said:


> Banned for having and iPhone instead of a Nexus Prime

Click to collapse



Baned for having a Nexus Prime instead of a Nokia 3300

Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using ICS by paul-xxx


----------



## arenase (Mar 27, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Baned for having a Nexus Prime instead of a Nokia 3300
> 
> Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using ICS by paul-xxx

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to represent The HD2 Nation!


----------



## TheAndroidStop (Mar 27, 2012)

i wanna ban myself for having to enter CAPTCHAs!!!!!!!!!! omg im freaking out here man! they are so hard to read now-a-days! or I just got dumber...

and to the guy above me, BAN YOUR ASS for not having a decent android phone. haha!!! lol that phone has been through so much, it cant die!


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 27, 2012)

TheAndroidStop said:


> i wanna ban myself for having to enter CAPTCHAs!!!!!!!!!! omg im freaking out here man! they are so hard to read now-a-days! or I just got dumber...
> 
> and to the guy above me, BAN YOUR ASS for not having a decent android phone. haha!!! lol that phone has been through so much, it cant die!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the Hd2 is Undead!

Sent from my HTC zombie using xda Dawn of the Dead


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 27, 2012)

just got to 3 digit on my thanks meter, so
no one is banned, i come in peace..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> just got to 3 digit on my thanks meter, so
> no one is banned, i come in peace..

Click to collapse









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because your gif isn't showing


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned because it doesn't render on the XDA app...you actually have to visit the site.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because it doesn't render on the XDA app...you actually have to visit the site.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on a pc


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

Odd. Banned because I see it from both my phone browser and my PC without a problem, maybe you have a setting in your browser blocking it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Odd. Banned because I see it from both my phone browser and my PC without a problem, maybe you have a setting in your browser blocking it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



nope, banned because it says that I have to go to the site to see it


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Odd. Banned because I see it from both my phone browser and my PC without a problem, maybe you have a setting in your browser blocking it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned bcoz even i cant see the gif image..


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned bcoz even i cant see the gif image..

Click to collapse



Banned for being blind


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 27, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for being blind

Click to collapse



Banned, and you just got yourself an ADA lawsuit.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned, and you just got yourself an ADA lawsuit.

Click to collapse



Banned for killing teh thread with lawsuit talk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for killing teh thread with lawsuit talk.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for suiting up for no reason


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for suiting up for no reason

Click to collapse



Banned because my suit is pimp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because my suit is pimp.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for owning a tweetie bird suit and calling it pimp


----------



## milansport (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for owning a tweetie bird suit and calling it pimp

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for owning a tweetie bird suit and calling it pimp

Click to collapse



Banned cuz my pimp hand is strong.







milansport said:


> Banned for spamming

Click to collapse



Banned because off-topic essentially is spam. Just organized.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned cuz my pimp hand is strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for using spam and organized in the same sentence


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for using spam and organized in the same sentence

Click to collapse



Banned because someone just gave me a link to the creepiest pr0n ever, it's scarier than a horror movie


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because someone just gave me a link to the creepiest pr0n ever, it's scarier than a horror movie

Click to collapse



Banned cause it can't be worse then:
soup eel, party lemon, a cup 2 girls ?


----------



## halman (Mar 27, 2012)

I ban you all for having 25000+ post about......ban


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause it can't be worse then:
> soup eel, party lemon, a cup 2 girls ?

Click to collapse



banned because nah, there's a project in norway and sweden called f*** for forest, they make "movies" to raise money to save trees, creepy movies


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

halman said:


> I ban you all for having 25000+ post about......ban

Click to collapse



banned for not spamming the ban thread  
*sarcasm


----------



## arenase (Mar 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not spamming the ban thread
> *sarcasm

Click to collapse



Banned because since my last ban, you all have given me mental images of a  Photoshopped, Spam eating Ninja dressed in a pimp suit, doing naughty things to trees for money, with a cup in 1 hand, and a few Eels in the other.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because since my last ban, you all have given me mental images of a  Photoshopped, Spam eating Ninja dressed in a pimp suit, doing naughty things to trees for money, with a cup in 1 hand, and a few Eels in the other.

Click to collapse



Banned for having good imagination


----------



## shravbits (Mar 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having good imagination

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to root a toaster


----------



## AFAinHD (Mar 28, 2012)

Banned for having enough money to buy a toaster with android. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using XDA


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 28, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for having enough money to buy a toaster with android.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using XDA

Click to collapse




Banned for buying one instead of making one.
Sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 28, 2012)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Banned for buying one instead of making one.
> Sent from my phone to your eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for being cheap

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ymcmbforever (Mar 28, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being cheap
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 28, 2012)

ymcmbforever said:


> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having no imagination.  i just alerted a mod to your patheticness


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 28, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for having no imagination.  i just alerted a mod to your patheticness

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol. :-o

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Bebida (Mar 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for making me lol. :-o
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having ics on your phone. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 28, 2012)

Bebida said:


> Banned for having ics on your phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I have an Optimus one with ICS 

.........


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 28, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because I have an Optimus one with ICS
> 
> .........

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm running cm7, for now that is.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Mar 28, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned cause I'm running cm7, for now that is.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for playing minecraft


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 28, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for playing minecraft

Click to collapse



Banned because minecraft rocks.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 28, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because minecraft rocks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because MineCraft is pointless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because MineCraft is pointless.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for mutual exclusion


----------



## iok1 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because MineCraft is pointless.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned so we wont start flaming about minecraft

Also, potato


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 28, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned so we wont start flaming about minecraft
> 
> Also, potato

Click to collapse



Banned because I love potato.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mutual exclusion

Click to collapse



Banned because the feeling is not mutual.



iok1 said:


> Banned so we wont start flaming about minecraft
> 
> Also, potato

Click to collapse



Banned because flaming about the stupidity of MineCraft is essential to forum development.

Also, %@#& potatoes.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because the feeling is not mutual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You get a BAN!



SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I love potato.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You get a BAN!



iok1 said:


> Banned so we wont start flaming about minecraft
> 
> Also, potato

Click to collapse



You get a BAN!



husam666 said:


> Banned for mutual exclusion

Click to collapse



You get a BAN!



vlt96 said:


> Banned because I have an Optimus one with ICS
> 
> .........

Click to collapse



Everybody gets a BAN!! XD XD


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> You get a BAN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lame bans are lame. Banned.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 28, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Lame bans are lame. Banned.

Click to collapse



banned for terming my hard work of multi quoting as lame.. :|


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for terming my hard work of multi quoting as lame.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned for deeming your work as hard

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for deeming your work as hard
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Banned for not reminding him that even though he thought his "work" was "hard", his bans were still lame.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Im owner of xda so u all get a ban XD

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## iok1 (Mar 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Im owner of xda so u all get a ban XD
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for lying on the most extreme level my fine sir


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 28, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for lying on the most extreme level my fine sir

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him out on the lie and belittling him in front of thousands.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 28, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for calling him out on the lie and belittling him in front of thousands.

Click to collapse



As owner of xda you arnt banned...the other person who said i wasnt owner is banned... 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## iok1 (Mar 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> As owner of xda you arnt banned...the other person who said i wasnt owner is banned...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 28, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by gmaster1
> > As owner of xda you arnt banned...the other person who said i wasnt owner is banned...
> >
> > Sent From The Phone Of Gamers
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned for banning me because i banned you and banned because of no imagination...that means...DOUBLE BANNING!!!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for banning me because i banned you and banned because of no imagination...that means...DOUBLE BANNING!!!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not joining so.cl


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not joining so.cl

Click to collapse



Banned for...making me think about what you mean...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for...making me think about what you mean...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned cuz http://so.cl/


----------



## Mmjk3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Banned because I've got good mood

Send from my Wildfire Ace


----------



## arenase (Mar 28, 2012)

Mmjk3 said:


> Banned because I've got good mood
> 
> Send from my Wildfire Ace

Click to collapse




Banned because I've got good food


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 28, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because I've got good food

Click to collapse



Banned for rhyming and bragging and not giving a valid reason...TRIPPLE BAN!!!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned because pizza is not a valid number, paused according to java.

Sent as a ballistic missile.


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 29, 2012)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because pizza is not a valid number, paused according to java.
> 
> Sent as a ballistic missile.

Click to collapse



Banned because pizza is easily a valid number: square root of -1

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## giajp (Mar 29, 2012)

banned for low IQ. i hate it


----------



## iSxy (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned bcoz u hate it

Swyp'ed From My Awesome Ace With Beats Audio Using XDA Premium


----------



## shravbits (Mar 29, 2012)

Bebida said:


> Banned for having ics on your phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about a person who doesn't have ICS

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ymcmbforever (Mar 29, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for complaining about a person who doesn't have ICS
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being cheap and getting a kindle 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

ymcmbforever said:


> Banned for being cheap and getting a kindle
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because a cheap Kindle is better than an overpriced piece of iCrap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Because a cheap Kindle is better than an overpriced piece of iCrap.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz my 50$ Ubislate 7+ tablet is better than kindle crap  

Also the resistive screen will be replced by capacitive by the time i get it..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned bcoz my 50$ Ubislate 7+ tablet is better than kindle crap
> 
> Also the resistive screen will be replced by capacitive by the time i get it..

Click to collapse



Banned because you must be high to think that tablet can match a Kindle Fire. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because you must be high to think that tablet can match a Kindle Fire.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because kindle sucks.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Mar 29, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because kindle sucks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being some dude on the net

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for being some dude on the net
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



captain obvious strikes again
Banned

Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod


----------



## Sgt.Incontro (Mar 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> captain obvious strikes again
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod

Click to collapse



Banned for calling someone captain of a ship when they obviously aren't


----------



## Android311 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sgt.Incontro said:


> Banned for calling someone captain of a ship when they obviously aren't

Click to collapse



Banned he never called him captain of a ship

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned he never called him captain of a ship
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to learn how to ban efficiently


----------



## iok1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned he never called him captain of a ship
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned, i AM the captain of a ship 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 29, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned, i AM the captain of a ship
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned, n boom, just shot ur ship down


----------



## iok1 (Mar 29, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned, n boom, just shot ur ship down

Click to collapse



Banned because i was not on my ship atm

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned, i AM the captain of a ship
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse




vj_dustin said:


> Banned, n boom, just shot ur ship down

Click to collapse




iok1 said:


> Banned because i was not on my ship atm
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



You're all banned for not saying "no homo", when talking about each other's ships.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Sgt.Incontro (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You're all banned for not saying "no homo", when talking about each other's ships.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting three people at once


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sgt.Incontro said:


> Banned for quoting three people at once

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob and lacking originality.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## iok1 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for being a noob and lacking originality.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for calling people noobs.

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for calling people noobs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Stop hating on noob haters noob. Jk lol 

Banned for banning me over a noob.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Stop hating on noob haters noob. Jk lol
> 
> Banned for banning me over a noob.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having the phone I want

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Banned for having the phone I want
> 
> Sent from trells smashed dHD

Click to collapse



Banned because I offered to sell it to you mine and you refused Mr. 4K. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because I offered to sell it to you mine and you refused Mr. 4K.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned cause I can't just drop 300$

Sent from my Undead Abducted HTC incredible


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Banned cause I can't just drop 300$
> 
> Sent from my Undead Abducted HTC incredible

Click to collapse



Banned because a Galaxy Nexus is worth more than a prom dress.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because a Galaxy Nexus is worth more than a prom dress.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned cause:


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause:

Click to collapse



Banned for teeing a puddy tat


----------



## shravbits (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned fir making no sense

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 30, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned fir making no sense
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for the very same reason and not catching the reference.


----------



## arenase (Mar 30, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for the very same reason and not catching the reference.

Click to collapse



Banned for referencing that which wasn't caught by the poster.



See what I did there?


----------



## shravbits (Mar 30, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned for referencing that which wasn't caught by the poster.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I did there?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 30, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned because I'm bored
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being bored 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## darkhandsome18 (Mar 30, 2012)

You're all banned for posting in a banning thread.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 30, 2012)

darkhandsome18 said:


> You're all banned for posting in a banning thread.

Click to collapse



Ergo, you're banned.


----------



## darkhandsome18 (Mar 30, 2012)

Aw Man, you're right. Shoulda thought of that


----------



## Opt1kal (Mar 30, 2012)

Banned for not banning. Psh, what are you thinking?


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 30, 2012)

Banned for being harsh on forgetto-banners

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for being harsh on forgetto-banners
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being from such a town, on which you have to emphasize that yes it is a town..


----------



## ymcmbforever (Mar 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being from such a town, on which you have to emphasize that yes it is a town..

Click to collapse



Banned for living in india 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 30, 2012)

ymcmbforever said:


> Banned for living in india
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning from Illinois and having an obscure avatar


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned because I'm bored
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





mallen462 said:


> Banned for being bored
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for the boring bans 



darkhandsome18 said:


> You're all banned for posting in a banning thread.

Click to collapse




Banned for wasting a ban on that


----------



## CrackerTeg (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for the boring bans
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting too damn much.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for expecting too damn much.

Click to collapse



banned for not expecting enough


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 30, 2012)

Banned for not even attempting to ban BlackInjun,  while we have already established that he cannot be banned even by the death kicker.  It was very weak to not even try to do so.

In fact BlackInjun feels so bad for not allowing people to ban him he will now for a limited amount of time allow temporary bans on himself so that everyone will feel better.


BlackInjun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for not even attempting to ban BlackInjun,  while we have already established that he cannot be banned even by the death kicker.  It was very weak to not even try to do so.
> 
> In fact BlackInjun feels so bad for not allowing people to ban him he will now for a limited amount of time allow temporary bans on himself so that everyone will feel better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause i bet i could get you banned for the lulz


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i bet i could get you banned for the lulz

Click to collapse



Banned for being so confident about ur connections

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## utsmaster18 (Mar 30, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being so confident about ur connections
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for doubting his connections

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i bet i could get you banned for the lulz

Click to collapse



Banned for using a word that is not in BlackInjun's normal vocabulary "LULZ"

Will remove the ban after the word is explained, only because you still own an epic 4g


----------



## Filgaliel (Mar 30, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for using a word that is not in BlackInjun's normal vocabulary "LULZ"
> 
> Will remove the ban after the word is explained, only because you still own an epic 4g

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for using a word that is not in BlackInjun's normal vocabulary "LULZ"
> 
> Will remove the ban after the word is explained, only because you still own an epic 4g

Click to collapse



ban cause is this better: LOLZ


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause is this better: LOLZ

Click to collapse



Unbanned for explaining, rebanned for keeping a dog in the heat, even the dry heat

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




Filgaliel said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person.

Click to collapse



Banned for jumping in and being wrong, and for being from Copenhagen.  Where is that anyway,? Denmark


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Unbanned for explaining, rebanned for keeping a dog in the heat, even the dry heat
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause i do not keep the dog in the heat, my dog is spoiled and has a doggie door to go in and out as he pleases 

double banned cause i will be leaving epic forums  as soon as galaxy nexus is on sprint...


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i do not keep the dog in the heat, my dog is spoiled and has a doggie door to go in and out as he pleases
> 
> double banned cause i will be leaving epic forums  as soon as galaxy nexus is on sprint...

Click to collapse



david cant be banned cuz he rules. therefore I ban myself.


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> double banned cause i will be leaving epic forums  as soon as galaxy nexus is on sprint...

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Banned for stating the obvious

Click to collapse



banned cause u don't know the obvious 

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




Omnichron said:


> david cant be banned cuz he rules. therefore I ban myself.

Click to collapse



i ban u you for being so nice and gave you a free thanks


----------



## anarox (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u don't know the obvious
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both are banned for bromanceing

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

anarox said:


> Both are banned for bromanceing
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned cause you are just jelly that you didn't get a free thanks


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 30, 2012)

anarox said:


> Both are banned for bromanceing
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



double banned by agreement


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> double banned by agreement

Click to collapse



banned for posting slower then me


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause u don't know the obvious
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Obvious is that many will probably leave the epic for the nexus


BANNED

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you are just jelly that you didn't get a free thanks

Click to collapse



Banned for gooeyness


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> The Obvious is that many will probably leave the epic for the nexus
> 
> 
> BANNED
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for explaining the obvious 

Also banned cause i a ssume you be leaving too?


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for posting slower then me

Click to collapse



banned for way too much free time

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Also banned cause i a ssume you be leaving too?

Click to collapse



banned for restating the obvious that you previously stated.  CM9 B1 is the only reason now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> banned for way too much free time
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause if you worked at an office, you would have more time too


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause if you worked at an office, you would have more time too

Click to collapse



SuperBan because I do and I don't


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> SuperBan because I do and I don't

Click to collapse



ban cause you have enough time to keep banning me and aren't you at work now?


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause you have enough time to keep banning me and aren't you at work now?

Click to collapse



Ban because you keep trying to ban BlackInjun and will not let him leave his desk at 18:05

Banned for getting BlackInjun caught up in this 

Pre Banned for the next person who jumps on this trying to ban BlackInjun for some absurd reason.

Ban for everyone not on the east coast who is still at work on Friday


----------



## shravbits (Mar 30, 2012)

Banned for living on the east coast

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Ban because you keep trying to ban BlackInjun and will not let him leave his desk at 18:05
> 
> Banned for getting BlackInjun caught up in this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban cause there is no such thing as a preban


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause there is no such thing as a preban

Click to collapse



Banned because I am tired.

Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using ICS by paul-xxx


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 30, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned because I am tired.
> 
> Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using ICS by paul-xxx

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz im tired too

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## anarox (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban cause there is no such thing as a preban

Click to collapse



Banned because "preban" sounds like premature ejackulation

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackinjun (Mar 31, 2012)

SILENCE







I BAN YOU





YEAH TOP THAT SAID BlackInjun


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 31, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> silence
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



omg! Omg! You just got the honor of me banning you! Congratulations!:d


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 31, 2012)

Omnichron said:


> omg! Omg! You just got the honor of me banning you! Congratulations!:d

Click to collapse



Banned for showing emotion

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 31, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for showing emotion
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being stone cold..


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being stone cold..

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 31, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for making me laugh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at peoplr fighting 

.........


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 31, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for laughing at peoplr fighting
> 
> .........

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that they actually fight..


----------



## TheSG (Mar 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for thinking that they actually fight..

Click to collapse



Banned for including smilies.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2012)

TheSG said:


> Banned for including smilies.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Disarm you with a ban


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Disarm you with a ban

Click to collapse



Banned for hacking

.........


----------



## gangown (Mar 31, 2012)

*ban*

You get banned because this is my first post on XDA


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 31, 2012)

gangown said:


> You get banned because this is my first post on XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting posts in off-topic

.........


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for wasting posts in off-topic
> 
> .........

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the only thing noobs can do


----------



## vlt96 (Mar 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's the only thing noobs can do

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 31, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because I didn't

Click to collapse



Banned because you showed your dirty tongue

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## crazyscow (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned for looking at his tongue 


Sent from your girlfriends phone using tapatalk


----------



## shravbits (Mar 31, 2012)

crazyscow said:


> Banned for looking at his tongue
> 
> 
> Sent from your girlfriends phone using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone fir looking at his tongue

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## iok1 (Mar 31, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for banning someone fir looking at his tongue
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Kindle Fire

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## shravbits (Mar 31, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having a Kindle Fire
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for using a GT-S5660

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Monk4Life (Mar 31, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for using a GT-S5660
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning twice and being banned twice on the same page. And Mega banned for getting your post counts up for just saying banned while being so new!


----------



## Theshawty (Mar 31, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for banning twice and being banned twice on the same page. And Mega banned for getting your post counts up for just saying banned while being so new!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the boss and I ban people who make useless bans.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 31, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Banned because I'm the boss and I ban people who make useless bans.

Click to collapse



Banned because your like a boss...I'm the actual boss.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because your like a boss...I'm the actual boss.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because ad-block for google chrome shows cats instead of ads now


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because ad-block for google chrome shows cats instead of ads now

Click to collapse



Banned because.....that's only slightly disturbing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because.....that's only slightly disturbing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being so easily disturbed.


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 1, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for being so easily disturbed.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cracker named TEG.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 1, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for being a cracker named TEG.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 1, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for making me lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at someone else's expense.


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 1, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for laughing at someone else's expense.

Click to collapse



Banned for your elitist attitude 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 1, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for your elitist attitude
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I made the effort to ban you whilst in bed.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 1, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because I made the effort to ban you whilst in bed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being an Englishman.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 1, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Banned for being an Englishman.

Click to collapse



Banned for being from Sweden. I wish I could go there 

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 1, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being from Sweden. I wish I could go there
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2

Click to collapse



banned after reading the thread tags

*! ******s -->, !husam = master of ban, max, ban hammer, ban hammer tiem, banned cause cope said so, banned for editing tags, beatinbrick/banhammer duo, boborone made this tag, copenhagban, double ban, exactamundo, goo.gl/olcpy, helicockter, i am thor! god of ban!!!, jimjam707 is very sexy, master le'hates steve, my ban > then yours, rick roll, roflcopter, soisoisoisoisoi, srsbsns, thread of fail, useless thread, wife*


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for killing peace

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 1, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Banned for killing peace
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet

Click to collapse



You got banned!
Nah just kidding it's 1st April


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 1, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> You got banned!
> Nah just kidding it's 1st April

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying the date right.

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not saying the date right.
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the first April ever!

Sent from my HTC fool using April premium


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 1, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned because this is the first April ever!
> 
> Sent from my HTC fool using April premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how a calendar works.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for not knowing how a calendar works.

Click to collapse



Banned for not considering this may be his first time seeing a calendar. So cruel of you.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 1, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for not considering this may be his first time seeing a calendar. So cruel of you.

Click to collapse



banned or considering someone while banning someone. Hypocrite..


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned or considering someone while banning someone. Hypocrite..

Click to collapse



Banned for not checking your spelling and missing the letter F on your 2nd word.


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 1, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for not checking your spelling and missing the letter F on your 2nd word.

Click to collapse



Banned because what you said should have looked like this:


```
Banned for not checking your spelling and missed the letter "F" of your second word.
```

Banned myself because what I wrote is not visible on mobile


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 1, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for not checking your spelling and missing the letter F on your 2nd word.

Click to collapse



damn, self ban.. :|


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 1, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because what you said should have looked like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be using Chrome on Desktop, not the XDA App because it is buggy


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 1, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned because you should be using Chrome on Desktop, not the XDA App because it is buggy

Click to collapse



Banned because that is what I did (Chrome)


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 2, 2012)

Banned because my eyes are burning right now in bed, yet I still make the effort to ban you. :sly:

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 2, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because my eyes are burning right now in bed, yet I still make the effort to ban you. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for making your effort sound difficult.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 2, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for making your effort sound difficult.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for the sake of banning

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for the sake of banning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



 Banned for the lamest ban of the day and for having HTC in your name but a Motorola in your signature.


----------



## NuriJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for the lamest ban of the day and for having HTC in your name but a Motorola in your signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for being 2 hours & 10 mins late


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 2, 2012)

LzVebz said:


> Banned for being 2 hours & 10 mins late

Click to collapse



Banned because there were 18 minutes

.........


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 2, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because there were 18 minutes
> 
> .........

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about time


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 2, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for talking about time

Click to collapse



Banned for not keeping track of time

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 2, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not keeping track of time
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for extending this boring "Time" topic instead of changing the topic..


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for extending this boring "Time" topic instead of changing the topic..

Click to collapse



Banned because I just set up my own minecraft server, and because time sucks. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I just set up my own minecraft server, and because time sucks.

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting your life. Just banned. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for wasting your life. Just banned.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having such a big phone. I mean I struggle pulling down the status bar in this 4.2" 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## iFreezer (Apr 2, 2012)

Banned for dont buying xda prem app

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for having such a big phone. I mean I struggle pulling down the status bar in this 4.2"

Click to collapse



Banned because I have Goliath hands.






iFreezer said:


> Banned for dont buying xda prem app
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for n00b spamming Off-Topic with poorly constructed sentences.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 2, 2012)

iFreezer said:


> Banned for dont buying xda prem app
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I have it, and didn't buy


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 2, 2012)

iFreezer said:


> Banned for dont buying xda prem app
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool user-name and avatar, but banned for "dont buying" ??
(sorry about the simultaneous posts)


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Cool user-name and avatar, but banned for "dont buying" ??
> (sorry about the simultaneous posts)

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing with me. 

But also banned because maybe he's a non-native English speaker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for agreeing with me.
> 
> But also banned because maybe he's a non-native English speaker.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having an awesome phone 

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## arenase (Apr 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for agreeing with me.
> 
> But also banned because maybe he's a non-native English speaker.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for using your but as a reason for banning.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

iFreezer said:


> Banned for dont buying xda prem app
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just banned, just banned. :banghead:



arenase said:


> Banned for using your but as a reason for banning.

Click to collapse



Banned because my eyes are burning, even with brightness all down and screen filter!  Forget my butt! 


Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

Bacause i say so!


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Bacause i say so!

Click to collapse



Banned for a lame ban.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for a lame ban.

Click to collapse



banned for being disrespectful


----------



## _base2 (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for being disrespectful

Click to collapse



Banned for banning people. 

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## atpiggy (Apr 3, 2012)

_base2 said:


> Banned for banning people.
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]

Click to collapse



i dont know why i banned you


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 3, 2012)

atpiggy said:


> i dont know why i banned you

Click to collapse



I ban you for being clueless

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SikkWitIt (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cause I need more posts.

- Sent from my glitched AOKP b29 fascinate using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (Apr 3, 2012)

SikkWitIt said:


> Banned cause I need more posts.
> 
> - Sent from my glitched AOKP b29 fascinate using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making useless posts to get more posts. Troll!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2 (Apr 3, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for making useless posts to get more posts. Troll!!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the "ban the person above you thread" and you're above me 

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 3, 2012)

_base2 said:


> Banned because this is the "ban the person above you thread" and you're above me
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]

Click to collapse



Banned for having the same avatar pic that 25% of xda users use.


----------



## _base2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for having the same avatar pic that 25% of xda users use.

Click to collapse



Better?

BANNED. 

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## tzurla (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned for not liking mainstream avatar. You hipster!

Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## _base2 (Apr 3, 2012)

tzurla said:


> Banned for not liking mainstream avatar. You hipster!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for even using the word hipster... crap. 

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 3, 2012)

_base2 said:


> Banned for even using the word hipster... crap.
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]

Click to collapse



Banned for having a girly avatar what a hipster

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hf.henri (Apr 3, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for having a girly avatar what a hipster
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because are a customer of verizon.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

hf.henri said:


> Banned because are a customer of verizon.

Click to collapse



Banned as you have no avatar, so I can't judge you based on it :thumbdown:

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 3, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned as you have no avatar, so I can't judge you based on it :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having a choice of three OS's on your phone

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 3, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for having a choice of three OS's on your phone
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



banned coz i have more than 3.. 
BTW i have a Optimus1.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned cuz my phone is not half-bricked any more


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned cuz my phone is not half-bricked any more

Click to collapse



banned for getting a phone with the help of Off topic members, while my Paypal balance since 2010 is $0.0 :envy:


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for getting a phone with the help of Off topic members, while my Paypal balance since 2010 is $0.0 :envy:

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being jelly

Click to collapse



Banned for being a blueberry pie.

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being a blueberry pie.
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being black berry crap


----------



## ruifung (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being black berry crap

Click to collapse



Banned for banning others.


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 3, 2012)

ruifung said:


> Banned for banning others.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite!

Click to collapse



Banned for being hypocrite


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being hypocrite

Click to collapse



banned for copying


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for copying

Click to collapse



Banned because he actually tried to fix my grammar mistake


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because he actually tried to fix my grammar mistake

Click to collapse



Banned because I was copying


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 3, 2012)

All of you are banned for having such good phones!!


Arghh


----------



## rickballs (Apr 3, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned he never called him captain of a ship
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the hell of it.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 3, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> All of you are banned for having such good phones!!
> 
> 
> Arghh

Click to collapse



banned for being lazy and banning collectively..


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being lazy and banning collectively..

Click to collapse



*Banned for playing moderator.*


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

Banned for pointing that out!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Just for giggles.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 980595
> 
> Just for giggles.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for double posting! 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 3, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for double posting!
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being on giffgaff when all my unlimited internet is reserved for meeeeee


----------



## rickballs (Apr 3, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for double posting!
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having the greatest phone ever

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 3, 2012)

rickballs said:


> Banned for having the greatest phone ever
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because mine is lot better with ICS

.........


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 3, 2012)

rickballs said:


> Banned for having the greatest phone ever
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having a username that in a way implies testicles.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because mine is lot better with ICS
> 
> .........

Click to collapse



Banned because it runs good enough for me. I don't watch that many 'HD videos' on mine. You know what I mean by videos 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 3, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Banned for having a username that in a way implies testicles.

Click to collapse



Banned for having more knowledge than i have


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 3, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having more knowledge than i have

Click to collapse



Banned for never taking a bath... if you know what I mean

.........


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for never taking a bath... if you know what I mean
> 
> .........

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what you mean


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't know what you mean

Click to collapse



Banned for being castrated at birth

.........


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't know what you mean

Click to collapse



Banned because i also dont know what he means. But i do never take baths, i have a shower


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't know what you mean

Click to collapse



Banned because I do know what he means. I might be lying but who cares?


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 3, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned because I do know what he means. I might be lying but who cares?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what he means too. He's confused us all :what:

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because I don't know what he means too. He's confused us all :what:
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for continuing this confusion train

double banned cause "fill in something other then confusion here"


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for continuing this confusion train
> 
> double banned cause "fill in something other then confusion here"

Click to collapse



Ban you all for being annoying

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 4, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Ban you all for being annoying
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being easily annoyed.


----------



## rickballs (Apr 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't know what you mean

Click to collapse



banned cuz u guys confused me too...pull my finger 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 4, 2012)

rickballs said:


> banned cuz u guys confused me too...pull my finger
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules of the game and banning the guy above you.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

banned because I've been playing the Sims free play for 2 hours straight now,

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 4, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> banned because I've been playing the Sims free play for 2 hours straight now,
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for getting involved in virtual reality time wasters..


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for getting involved in virtual reality time wasters..

Click to collapse



Banned for being an virtual reality time waster 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being an virtual reality time waster
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I was bored

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 4, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because I was bored
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because if you were bored you should go here..
and check the other tabs in that page..


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned because if you were bored you should go here..
> and check the other tabs in that page..

Click to collapse



Banned because you never heard of THIS site


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because you never heard of THIS site

Click to collapse



banner for pre judgment 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 4, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> banner for pre judgment
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing about 9gag and still looking at other sites


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 4, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for knowing about 9gag and still looking at other sites

Click to collapse



banned coz i know about 9gag, but cheezeburger is better classified into membase, failbook, failblog etc etc..


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i know about 9gag, but cheezeburger is better classified into membase, failbook, failblog etc etc..

Click to collapse



Banned because 9gag looks better and has a mobile site


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 4, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because 9gag looks better and has a mobile site

Click to collapse



banned coz even cheezeburger sites are mobile optimized, try opening even in opera mini (landscape mode)


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz even cheezeburger sites are mobile optimized, try opening even in opera mini (landscape mode)

Click to collapse



Banned because 9gag is funnier


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 4, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because 9gag is funnier

Click to collapse



banned bcoz all these sites share the same stuff eventually.. :|


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned bcoz all these sites share the same stuff eventually.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned for judging someone where they can go on whatever they want


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for judging someone where they can go on whatever they want

Click to collapse



Banned for suggested I watch dirty videos.

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for suggested I watch dirty videos.
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about things against xda rules


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about things against xda rules

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting xda rules when you aren't a mod 

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for quoting xda rules when you aren't a mod
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking rules are made for mods


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking rules are made for mods

Click to collapse



Banned for mindlessly banning someone.


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned because I this is a thread for banning people and can't bring myself to ban you when you protected me against the one and evil *husam666* LOL


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 4, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned because I this is a thread for banning people and can't bring myself to ban you when you protected me against the one and evil *husam666* LOL

Click to collapse



banned for making no sense..


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for making no sense..

Click to collapse



banned for being slow

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## iSxy (Apr 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for being slow
> 
> Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned coz m bored 



Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 4, 2012)

iSxy said:


> Banned coz m bored

Click to collapse



banned for banning to ban ur boredom, instead of playing or watching something else..


----------



## iok1 (Apr 4, 2012)

*banned*

Banned because i have to follow the rules of "ban the person above you" game. Or else the masters of space and time takes me to some distant galaxy as punishment. And if they take me away, my pet rock Bob will be lonely and when bob gets lonely he eats the universe. So if he eats the universe there will be no more potato farms and i freaking love potato so i don't want to break the rules.

Therefore, you're BANNED!


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 4, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned because i have to follow the rules of "ban the person above you" game. Or else the masters of space and time takes me to some distant galaxy as punishment. And if they take me away, my pet rock Bob will be lonely and when bob gets lonely he eats the universe. So if he eats the universe there will be no more potato farms and i freaking love potato so i don't want to break the rules.
> 
> Therefore, you're BANNED!

Click to collapse



Banned for giving your post a title.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned for not giving your post a title 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 4, 2012)

*This is a title btw*

Banned for banning people for not having a title when you don't have it yourself.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 4, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for banning people for not having a title when you don't have it yourself.

Click to collapse



Banned because no one cares if a post has a title or not.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Banned for quoting me.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 4, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for quoting me.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the 25358th person to write in this thread. 

Sent From Galaxy Wonders Cm-9


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being the 25358th person to write in this thread.
> 
> Sent From Galaxy Wonders Cm-9

Click to collapse



banned cause you are actually 25359th person


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause you are actually 25359th person

Click to collapse



Banned because David doesn't rule.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 4, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned because David doesn't rule.

Click to collapse



banned for being jelly


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for being jelly

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming he was jelly.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for assuming he was jelly.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a cracker.

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## grawkiller73 (Apr 4, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because you're a cracker.
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because ______

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 4, 2012)

grawkiller73 said:


> Banned because ______
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not stating a reason for banning me.

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 5, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not stating a reason for banning me.
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cause a reason isn't required by the OP so get over it


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause a reason isn't required by the OP so get over it

Click to collapse



Banned without justification, as you say it's not required 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause a reason isn't required by the OP so get over it

Click to collapse



Banned for posting way too much.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 5, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for posting way too much.

Click to collapse



banned cause 6000 of my posts are helping noobs in epic forum


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause 6000 of my posts are helping noobs in epic forum

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting 8000 posts worth of time in your life.

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 5, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for wasting 8000 posts worth of time in your life.
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cause its called a boring office job


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause its called a boring office job

Click to collapse



Banned for for wasting your life in a boring office job yet having tons of interests. Lol


----------



## _base2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for for wasting your life in a boring office job.

Click to collapse



Banned for criticizing another's lifestyle.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 5, 2012)

_base2 said:


> Banned for criticizing another's lifestyle.
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]

Click to collapse



Banned for banning on a post that was being edited and for only making it to 2nd base (base2).


----------



## Franky_V (Apr 5, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for banning on a post that was being edited and for only making it to 2nd base (base2).

Click to collapse



Banned for finding this thread before I did and not telling me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 5, 2012)

Franky_V said:


> Banned for finding this thread before I did and not telling me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow to the party!


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned for using a copyright avatar 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for using a copyright avatar
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about copyright material

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 5, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for caring about copyright material
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned coz i just saw that the OP of this topic started it and ran away while we are here wasting time.. 
(He's got just 39 posts )


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i just saw that the OP of this topic started it and ran away while we are here wasting time..
> (He's got just 39 posts )

Click to collapse



Banned because he's probably laughing his @ss off

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i just saw that the OP of this topic started it and ran away while we are here wasting time..
> (He's got just 39 posts )

Click to collapse



Banned for letting him do that 

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## TravisAntonio (Apr 5, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because he's probably laughing his @ss off
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because your deduction is 100% false.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 5, 2012)

TravisAntonio said:


> Banned because your deduction is 100% false.

Click to collapse



banned because ur deduction of his deduction might be 100% false..


----------



## TravisAntonio (Apr 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned because ur deduction of his deduction might be 100% false..

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm L soul in other corpse, so I'm never wrong


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 5, 2012)

TravisAntonio said:


> Banned because I'm L soul in other corpse, so I'm never wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me.

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 5, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for confusing me.
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I was old 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 5, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for thinking I was old
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being old.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 5, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for not being old.

Click to collapse



Gibberish ban!

Sent from my @$$%& using &$#$% premium


----------



## rickballs (Apr 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i just saw that the OP of this topic started it and ran away while we are here wasting time..
> (He's got just 39 posts )

Click to collapse



Banned for being nosey

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 5, 2012)

rickballs said:


> Banned for being nosey
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for banning me even though i wasnt above you..


----------



## xfce4 (Apr 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for banning me even though i wasnt above you..

Click to collapse



Banned for trollface


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 5, 2012)

xfce4 said:


> Banned for trollface

Click to collapse



Banned because your user name almost spells face

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because your user name almost spells face
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I still have nothing better to do


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I still have nothing better to do

Click to collapse



Banned so you can find something to do.


----------



## grawkiller73 (Apr 6, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned so you can find something to do.

Click to collapse



Banned bacause youre a cracker.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (Apr 6, 2012)

grawkiller73 said:


> Banned bacause youre a cracker.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling someone a cracker

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## sknight13602 (Apr 6, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for calling someone a cracker
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking up for crackers 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## Monk4Life (Apr 6, 2012)

sknight13602 said:


> Banned for sticking up for crackers
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the lamest named town. This would have been better "h20town".


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 6, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for being in the lamest named town. This would have been better "h20town".

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking 'watertown' is a 'lame' name

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## rickballs (Apr 6, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for thinking 'watertown' is a 'lame' name
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking "Watertown" is cool...big negative 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 6, 2012)

rickballs said:


> Banned for thinking "Watertown" is cool...big negative
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because Watertown is a cool name. Beats Manchester anyway.. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## rezinomed (Apr 6, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because Watertown is a cool name. Beats Manchester anyway..
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he's using a HTC HD2 and I wished it so bad but never bought one.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 6, 2012)

rezinomed said:


> Banned because he's using a HTC HD2 and I wished it so bad but never bought one.

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying one, prices are dirt cheap tbf

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 6, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not buying one, prices are dirt cheap tbf
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he still wants one.
Premeditated ban for the next jerk off that bans for being a cracker. Be a bit more creative. It's only been said about 15 times.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 6, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for thinking he still wants one.
> Premeditated ban for the next jerk off that bans for being a cracker. Be a bit more creative. It's only been said about 15 times.

Click to collapse



banned for premeditating on crack..


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for premeditating on crack..

Click to collapse



Banned for completely missing the point of his joke

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 6, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for completely missing the point of his joke
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for bothering to figure jokes out and what they mean


----------



## sknight13602 (Apr 6, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for bothering to figure jokes out and what they mean

Click to collapse



banned for being witty and quick to have a comeback


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 6, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Cool user-name and avatar, but banned for "dont buying" ??
> (sorry about the simultaneous posts)

Click to collapse



(Banned for using parenthesis)


Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 6, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> (Banned for using parenthesis)
> 
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that isn't on this page.


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 6, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for banning someone that isn't on this page.

Click to collapse



Banned because I know where you live.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 6, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because I know where you live.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for lying through your teeth.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 6, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for lying through your teeth.

Click to collapse



Banned because I know where u both live 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 6, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because I know where u both live
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ban for being a creeper and stalker


----------



## husam666 (Apr 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ban for being a creeper and stalker

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting surprise buttsex


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting surprise buttsex

Click to collapse



banned for thinking about buttsex u must be gay


----------



## husam666 (Apr 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for thinking about buttsex u must be gay

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong thinking


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wrong thinking

Click to collapse



banned for lying


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for lying

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting him to think about butt sex.


----------



## yohobojo (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned because of the use of the word buttsex


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2012)

yohobojo said:


> Banned because of the use of the word buttsex

Click to collapse



banned bcoz you're from a place where they "Kill Kenny with a saw", you bastards!!


----------



## x000x (Apr 7, 2012)

i refuse to ban the person above me.  the chain is now broken!


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2012)

x000x said:


> i refuse to ban the person above me.  the chain is now broken!

Click to collapse



banned for thinking that you can break a 2500+ page chain by 1 post..


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 7, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for thinking that you can break a 2500+ page chain by 1 post..

Click to collapse



Banned because a revolution always starts with one 

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned because a revolution always starts with one
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



banned coz this one wont..


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 7, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz this one wont..

Click to collapse



Banned for killing the revolution though it lived it was for a mer moment el morte la revolution

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 7, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz this one wont..

Click to collapse



Banned for not using complete English.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 7, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not using complete English.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you can speak 

*L*ima
*I*ndigo
*K*ilo
*E*cho

*T*ango
*H*otel
*I*ndigo
*S*ierra

...and not English


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 7, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned because you can speak
> 
> *L*ima
> *I*ndigo
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't understand what you posted. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 7, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I can't understand what you posted.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it made perfect sense. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I can't understand what you posted.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bravo Alpha November November Echo Delta  
Foxtrot Oscar Romeo
Bravo Echo India November Golf
India Golf November Oscar Romeo Alpha November Tango


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Bravo Alpha November November Echo Delta
> Foxtrot Oscar Romeo
> Bravo Echo India November Golf
> India Golf November Oscar Romeo Alpha November Tango

Click to collapse



Banned for writing your whole post

*L*ima *I*ndia *K*ilo *E*cho
*T*ango *H*otel *A*lpha *T*ango


----------



## yohobojo (Apr 7, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for writing your whole post
> 
> *L*ima *I*ndia *K*ilo *E*cho
> *T*ango *H*otel *A*lpha *T*ango

Click to collapse



Banned because you're using terms that I don't understand to make a phrase


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for writing your whole post
> 
> *L*ima *I*ndia *K*ilo *E*cho
> *T*ango *H*otel *A*lpha *T*ango

Click to collapse



Banned for helping noobs by making the first letter bold

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------


yohobojo said:


> Banned because you're using terms that I don't understand to make a phrase

Click to collapse




banned for banning before me


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Bravo Alpha November November Echo Delta
> Foxtrot Oscar Romeo
> Bravo Echo India November Golf
> India Golf November Oscar Romeo Alpha November Tango

Click to collapse



I LOL'ed at this. Nice use of phonetics.


husam666 said:


> Banned for helping noobs by making the first letter bold
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 7, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> I LOL'ed at this. Nice use of phonetics.
> 
> Banned for being slow.

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause I want to go out with my friends but don't know where to go...

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned 'cause I want to go out with my friends but don't know where to go...
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for not using google maps.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 7, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for not using google maps.

Click to collapse



Banned because info of GMaps on Brazil are very limited...

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned because info of GMaps on Brazil are very limited...
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for excuses. If you want to you, you can just go and sit in a park or something


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for excuses. If you want to you, you can just go and sit in a park or something

Click to collapse



banned for advising someone to go and sit in a "park" somewhere instead of telling him to go and sit in a "bar" somewhere..


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for advising someone to go and sit in a "park" somewhere instead of telling him to go and sit in a "bar" somewhere..

Click to collapse



banned for advising bar to someone who's 15  (maybe)


----------



## shravbits (Apr 7, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for advising bar to someone who's 15  (maybe)

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming someone is 15

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for assuming someone is 15
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for banning for a safe assumption than to risk sending an underage to bar


----------



## tppickles (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned cause we are trying shut the Internets down

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

tppickles said:


> Banned cause we are trying shut the Internets down
> 
> Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



Banned for your english


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 7, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Banned for your english

Click to collapse



Banned for not speaking "leet".


----------



## notown775 (Apr 7, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for not speaking "leet".

Click to collapse



banned for not using "1337"

iHAZnexus


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 7, 2012)

notown775 said:


> banned for not using "1337"
> 
> iHAZnexus

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 7, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for pointing that out.

Click to collapse



Banned for being thanked about that

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## ladyhaly (Apr 7, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for being thanked about that
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned because he didn't say "You're welcome"

Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using Tapatalk


----------



## mark manning (Apr 8, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned because he didn't say "You're welcome"
> 
> Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because only a lady would ever give a duck. Leave the man site to the men! Lol 

Sent Telepathically


----------



## F0rti (Apr 8, 2012)

banned bc we have equality so he/she can be a woman


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 8, 2012)

F0rti said:


> banned bc we have equality so he/she can be a woman

Click to collapse



Banned because you aren't a woman.

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 8, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned because you aren't a woman.
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for hitting on the girl.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Justice™ (Apr 8, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for hitting on the girl.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't hit on the girl.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 8, 2012)

Phone lust ban.

Sent from my HTC TBA using xda Adamantium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 8, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Phone lust ban.
> 
> Sent from my HTC TBA using xda Adamantium

Click to collapse



banned coz i missed the chance to hit on the girl..


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i missed the chance to hit on the girl..

Click to collapse



Banned for scaring the girl away 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 8, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for scaring the girl away
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz i didnt even talk to her, let alone scare her.
blame's on you guys..


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i didnt even talk to her, let alone scare her.
> blame's on you guys..

Click to collapse



banned for breaking the bro code.


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for breaking the bro code.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what the bro code is.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I don't know what the bro code is.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing the bro code


----------



## iok1 (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for not knowing the bro code

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining the bro code


Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for not explaining the bro code
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



banned for being still used to spoon feeding


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being still used to spoon feeding

Click to collapse



banned for referring google instead of How I Met Your Mother..


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for referring google instead of How I Met Your Mother..

Click to collapse



Banned for watching How I Met Your Mother


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 8, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for watching How I Met Your Mother

Click to collapse



Banned for not admitting to watching how I met your mother.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 8, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for not admitting to watching how I met your mother.

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting(ooops)

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 8, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for quoting(ooops)
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for quoting when you quoted yourself (bad, bad, bad. you should sentenced 16 years)


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 8, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for banning someone for quoting when you quoted yourself (bad, bad, bad. you should sentenced 16 years)

Click to collapse



banned for sentencing 16yrs for quoting while even Michael Jackson's doctor got just 2yrs.


----------



## iSxy (Apr 8, 2012)

Banned coz I like the troll face


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

iSxy said:


> Banned coz I like the troll face

Click to collapse



Banned because who doesn't


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because who doesn't

Click to collapse



Banned because some people don't even know what trollface.jpg even is  (not me, i know)


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 8, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned because some people don't even know what trollface.jpg even is  (not me, i know)

Click to collapse


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


>

Click to collapse



well in this thread, one does. Just like you are now.


----------



## ladyhaly (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> well in this thread, one does. Just like you are now.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a witty demotivator.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 8, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned for not using a witty demotivator.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being the girl in HTC sample photos

Sent from my HTC ? using xda ?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being the girl in HTC sample photos
> 
> Sent from my HTC ? using xda ?

Click to collapse



banned for wanting the HTC sample girl

Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for wanting the HTC sample girl
> 
> Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned because who told you


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because who told you

Click to collapse



banned for having "Location" twice in your profile


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for having "Location" twice in your profile

Click to collapse



banned for eating up the "HINI"


----------



## husam666 (Apr 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for eating up the "HINI"

Click to collapse



Banned because that sounds g4y for some reason


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

banned for bringing back gee four why


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned for bringing back gee four why

Click to collapse



Banned for discriminating gay rights.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (Apr 8, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for discriminating gay rights.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing that up...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## wtfuxitsalex (Apr 8, 2012)

Banned for thinking a planet with android phones will make it smart. When its actually gonna be iphones.


----------



## Justice™ (Apr 8, 2012)

wtfuxitsalex said:


> Banned for thinking a planet with android phones will make it smart. When its actually gonna be iphones.

Click to collapse



Banned for apple-fanboyism.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

Justice™ said:


> Banned for apple-fanboyism.

Click to collapse



banned for not apple-fanboyism


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for not apple-fanboyism

Click to collapse



Banned because apple is overrated and you support them.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because apple is overrated and you support them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you think so.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 8, 2012)

Banned 'cause I want.

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Justice™ (Apr 8, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned 'cause I want.
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody's allowed to ban without reason.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 8, 2012)

Justice™ said:


> Banned because nobody's allowed to ban without reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for copyrighting what the government promises


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for copyrighting what the government promises

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the government's hidden agenda.


----------



## ryandabao (Apr 9, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for not knowing the government's hidden agenda.

Click to collapse



Banned for "knowing" the government's hidden agenda 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned for talking politics

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## xHoLyx (Apr 9, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Banned for talking politics
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet

Click to collapse



banned for writing p word and for having nook


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 9, 2012)

xHoLyx said:


> banned for writing p word and for having nook

Click to collapse



Banned for dissing an ice cream sandwich tablet 

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 9, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Banned for dissing an ice cream sandwich tablet
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet

Click to collapse



Banned because it isn't really a tablet. It's an e-reader.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 9, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned because it isn't really a tablet. It's an e-reader.

Click to collapse



Defensive ban.

Sent from my HTC sensitive using xda offensive


----------



## ifrit723 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Defensive ban.
> 
> Sent from my HTC sensitive using xda offensive

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my pie


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 9, 2012)

;24617500 said:
			
		

> @ifrit723
> 
> Banned why the sky is blue

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting people to follow you 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## iok1 (Apr 9, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for expecting people to follow you
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because-

Sent from my Galaxy Gio


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned because-
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio

Click to collapse



banned for banning because of -


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 9, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for banning because of -

Click to collapse



banned for banning someone without knowing why he/she banned someone.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for banning someone without knowing why he/she banned someone.

Click to collapse



banned because he/she banned without giving any reason and I cannot do anything than to ban him/her.


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned because being very slow

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## ryandabao (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned for being unbeatable

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## willverduzco (Apr 9, 2012)

ryandabao said:


> Banned for being unbeatable
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar creeps me out...


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 9, 2012)

willverduzco said:


> Banned because your avatar creeps me out...

Click to collapse



banned coz you can actually ban someone..


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you can actually ban someone..

Click to collapse



Banned cause you think you are better than me

Sent from my GT-S5660 using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 9, 2012)

chopper the dog said:


> Banned for banning someone promoting xda. So look at mine as well.
> 
> 
> good day. From my	voodooed Fascinate using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



Banned because I use xda premium.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## MemoryController (Apr 9, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I use xda premium.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Towle (Apr 9, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I use xda premium.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for something you do. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 9, 2012)

Towle said:


> Banned for banning someone for something you do.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for banning someone for using something that even you are using..


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for banning someone for using something that even you are using..

Click to collapse



Banned for, that. Yeah. That.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for, that. Yeah. That.

Click to collapse



banned for being a crack.


----------



## ladyhaly (Apr 9, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being a crack.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being cracked.

Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned for not being cracked.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for being on xda being a lady you should be in the kitchen.


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 9, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being on xda being a lady you should be in the kitchen.

Click to collapse



HA, banned for being right. And for being so wrong.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 9, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being on xda being a lady you should be in the kitchen.

Click to collapse



banned for being a sexist.


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being a sexist.

Click to collapse



Banned for being late.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 9, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being late.

Click to collapse



banned for being quick


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being quick

Click to collapse



banned for the troll.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 9, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for the troll.

Click to collapse



banned coz thats how i roll


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz thats how i roll

Click to collapse



banned coz you got rick rolled.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> @lamborg
> 
> Banned why your avatar don't like me
> 
> Hahaha RickRoll'D

Click to collapse



banned for the huge sig


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being a crack.

Click to collapse



Banned because you Sig is good than mine 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## stamatis (Apr 9, 2012)

Unbeatable Guy said:


> Banned because you Sig is good than mine
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know grammar... lol..."beter than mine"

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 9, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because you don't know grammar... lol..."beter than mine"
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar nazi i even though i agree with you 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## notown775 (Apr 9, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi i even though i agree with you
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



banned for agreeing with him!

iHAZnexus


----------



## husam666 (Apr 9, 2012)

notown775 said:


> banned for agreeing with him!
> 
> iHAZnexus

Click to collapse



banned for being a no man

Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm hungry.


----------



## jb.traveller (Apr 9, 2012)

banned for reading all 25537 posts.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 9, 2012)

jb.traveller said:


> banned for reading all 25537 posts.

Click to collapse



Banned because I doubt anyone has.
Oh yeah, and banned for being a n00b and using OT as a breeding ground for insanity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 10, 2012)

Atkins ban!

Sent from my HTC carbs P510e using xda diet


----------



## shravbits (Apr 10, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Atkins ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC carbs P510e using xda diet

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Atkins ban

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Towle (Apr 10, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for using a Atkins ban
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using "a" instead of "an" 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ursubpar (Apr 10, 2012)

Towle said:


> Banned for using "a" instead of "an"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



BANNED for using a Samsung device. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with XDA


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 10, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> BANNED for using a Samsung device.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for using a HTC device.

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Curiousn00b (Apr 10, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned for using a HTC device.
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for hating. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## scuzzbag87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for hating.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for having a ****ty phone 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 10, 2012)

scuzzbag87 said:


> Banned for having a ****ty phone
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't ban everybody

Sent from my GT-S5660 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 10, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned because you don't ban everybody
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a galaxy in your hands

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for questioning his invincibility

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 10, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Atkins ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC carbs P510e using xda diet

Click to collapse



Banned because I like you to ban 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> @Karakoram2
> 
> Banned why you have wrong to write and you have write invincibility instead is invisibility

Click to collapse



english ban


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 10, 2012)

lamborg said:


> english ban

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of his engrish.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for making fun of his engrish.

Click to collapse



banned for no avatar


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 10, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for no avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for a weird avatar


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for a weird avatar

Click to collapse



banned for a text avatar


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 10, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for a text avatar

Click to collapse



banned because your transformer is looking at me


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for banning an already banned people

Sent from my GT-S5660 using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> All banned

Click to collapse



banned for banning without a reason


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 10, 2012)

;24670720 said:
			
		

> @lamborg
> 
> Hahaha...banned why i like ban the people

Click to collapse



Banned for smilyng

Sent from my GT-S5660 using XDA


----------



## showlyshah (Apr 10, 2012)

@ raide..
Banned for quoting the previous post. He he he..

HPD V10( WITH EXTREME MODS) ON FIKERT r.2.16+ .


----------



## stamatis (Apr 10, 2012)

showlyshah said:


> @ raide..
> Banned for quoting the previous post. He he he..
> 
> HPD V10( WITH EXTREME MODS) ON FIKERT r.2.16+ .

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the previous post he he he 

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 10, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for not quoting the previous post he he he
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for hacking to get xda premium android app

Sent from my GT-S5660 using XDA


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 10, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for hacking to get xda premium android app
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using XDA

Click to collapse




Banned for writing GT-S5660 without the actual phone name


----------



## showlyshah (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for using free xda app and not supporting the developer. 

HPD V10( WITH EXTREME MODS) ON FIKERT r.2.16+ .


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 10, 2012)

showlyshah said:


> Banned for using free xda app and not supporting the developer.
> 
> HPD V10( WITH EXTREME MODS) ON FIKERT r.2.16+ .

Click to collapse



Banned for including the HD2 in your time-line of crappy phones. It should be atop, crushing the rest of them.


----------



## iSxy (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned coz I can


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for including the HD2 in your time-line of crappy phones. It should be atop, crushing the rest of them.

Click to collapse



banned for forcing your thought on others.


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for having a fake name

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA


----------



## josephnero (Apr 10, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for having a fake name
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda app

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

josephnero said:


> Banned for using xda app
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for banning him, because I was going to kick his a**


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 10, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for banning him, because I was going to kick his a**

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to kick my a$$

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for trying to kick my a$$
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because I tried before but someone got in the way. Now you are banned.


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 10, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because I tried before but someone got in the way. Now you are banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for posing as an internet tough guy.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for posing as an internet tough guy.

Click to collapse



banned for thinking that I am posing.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 10, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for thinking that I am posing.

Click to collapse



Banned for denying

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 10, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for denying
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without being an op

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## josephnero (Apr 10, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for banning without being an op
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned for sake of God


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2012)

josephnero said:


> banned for sake of God

Click to collapse



Banned for being a beggar


----------



## haxerpaylay (Apr 10, 2012)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being the first banner. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arenase (Apr 10, 2012)

HaXERxPaYLaY said:


> Banned for being the first banner.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Errr, banned for going wayyyy back.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 10, 2012)

arenase said:


> Errr, banned for going wayyyy back.

Click to collapse



Banned for not checking yourself, he was not the first banner.....

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Curiousn00b (Apr 10, 2012)

Karakoram2 said:


> Banned for questioning his invincibility
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Tapatalk.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## iok1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for not using Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you. Oh wait, that's me! Just go on.....

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## showlyshah (Apr 10, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you. Oh wait, that's me! Just go on.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for careless bannings..

HPD V10( WITH EXTREME MODS) ON FIKERT r.2.16+ .


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 10, 2012)

showlyshah said:


> Banned for careless bannings..
> 
> HPD V10( WITH EXTREME MODS) ON FIKERT r.2.16+ .

Click to collapse



Banned for being too careful.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 10, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being too careful.

Click to collapse



Banned because chuck norris told me so

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being too careful.

Click to collapse



Banned for paranoia


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 10, 2012)

;24693187 said:
			
		

> Banned because 666 is the number of the devil

Click to collapse



Banned because you use a trademark as nickname (or not?)

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned because you use a trademark as nickname (or not?)
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Baned for banning someone for using a trademark as their username and HTC rules, defile my saying and I will send htc fanboys at you


----------



## ronakmachhi (Apr 10, 2012)

;24694748 said:
			
		

> No not is a trademark but the name of one of evil knights of asgard of saint seya
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u r banned for no reason..
lmao


----------



## ladyhaly (Apr 11, 2012)

ronakmachhi said:


> u r banned for no reason..
> lmao

Click to collapse



Banned for not shuffling.

Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using Tapatalk


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 11, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned for not shuffling.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ChaCha A810e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for shuffling 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 11, 2012)

iSxy said:


> Banned coz I can

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (Apr 11, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for shuffling
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because shuffling is good

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick0703 (Apr 11, 2012)

;24699274 said:
			
		

> Banned why this shuffling have broken my balls

Click to collapse



Banned for not having balls made out of steel! 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## Master&Slave™ (Apr 11, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for not having balls made out of steel!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for "steeling" someones balls...

X)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 11, 2012)

Master&Slave™ said:


> Banned for "steeling" someones balls...
> 
> X)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing a galaxy nexus from your best friend

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned for having the phone as me

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Donalddesu (Apr 11, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having the phone as me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for saying "banned for having the phone as me"

"Do I look like a cat to ya, boah? Am I jumping around all nimbly bimbly from tree to tree? Am I drinking milk from a saucer? Do you see me eating MICE?! You stop laughing right meow!"


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having the phone as me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



banned for having identical phones.


----------



## BeardedB (Apr 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for having identical phones.

Click to collapse



Banned for not identifying someone with an identical phone. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 11, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> Banned for not identifying someone with an identical phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having a buggy phone 


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2012)

..


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for supposedly being silent, yet you didn't shut the hell up this time.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for finding irony in his handle

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2012)

;24706768 said:
			
		

> Banned for use of tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned.  I like T2.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for finding irony in his handle
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for
..wait....people still use the term "handle"?....yeah, banned for that.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Reclaim (Apr 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for
> ..wait....people still use the term "handle"?....yeah, banned for that.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting twice and not banning yourself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2012)

Reclaim said:


> Banned for posting twice and not banning yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for changing phones faster than a girl changes her wardrobe..


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned for identifying this

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 11, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for identifying this
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a android phone

Sent from my Android using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having a android phone
> 
> Sent from my Android using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you also have android

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## stamatis (Apr 11, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because you also have android
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because we have the same android phone

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 11, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because we have the same android phone
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you bricked your phone 90 years ago

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned because you bricked your phone 90 years ago
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you insulted The x8

Sent from my heart using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 11, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because you insulted The x8
> 
> Sent from my heart using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for the insanely huge sig.


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 11, 2012)

Banned for knowing this

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## stamatis (Apr 11, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for knowing this
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned for not making a point


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> banned for not making a point

Click to collapse



banned for making one


----------



## smint86 (Apr 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for making one

Click to collapse



Banned for lying.

Swyped via Tapatalk


----------



## Cathy_C (Apr 11, 2012)

smint86 said:


> Banned for lying.
> 
> Swyped via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for no real reason other than the fact that it's protocol to ban the person above you in here


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2012)

Cathy_C said:


> Banned for no real reason other than the fact that it's protocol to ban the person above you in here

Click to collapse



banned for lack of imagination


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for lack of imagination

Click to collapse



Banned for not submitting a drawing to my new thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1592757


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not submitting a drawing to my new thread:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1592757

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising another thread)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 11, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for advertising another thread)
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for banning
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for lame ban.. :|


----------



## Reclaim (Apr 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for lame ban.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned for sharing the same name "dustin" as Screech from Saved by the Bell.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2012)

Reclaim said:


> Banned for sharing the same name "dustin" as Screech from Saved by the Bell.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for not bringing this to my attention before..


----------



## stamatis (Apr 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not bringing this to my attention before..

Click to collapse



Banned for having a troll face

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## showlyshah (Apr 11, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for having a troll face
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a b&w profile pic

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 11, 2012)

showlyshah said:


> Banned for using a b&w profile pic
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling Yup as Yap in your sig


----------



## stamatis (Apr 11, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for spelling Yup as Yap in your sig

Click to collapse



Banned for having number in your username. What is b&w?

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 11, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for having number in your username. What is b&w?
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing b&w = busted and weak.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not knowing b&w = busted and weak.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being "PewDiePie"

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## showlyshah (Apr 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for not being "PewDiePie"
> 
> Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Baned for not using a device name on taptalk sig.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 11, 2012)

showlyshah said:


> Baned for not using a device name on taptalk sig.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a kinda old device

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## josephnero (Apr 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for using a kinda old device
> 
> Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using x8
Shakira is x8 right?i had one

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 11, 2012)

josephnero said:


> Banned for using x8
> Shakira is x8 right?i had one
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz im getting a HTC Incredible S soon

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz im getting a HTC Incredible S soon
> 
> Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you will leave the x8 forum(hope not)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 11, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because you will leave the x8 forum(hope not)
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz I wont leave the X8 section and Im gonna keep the X8

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz I wont leave the X8 section and Im gonna keep the X8
> 
> Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned......god dammit i cant ban you
I ban myself

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## stamatis (Apr 11, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned......god dammint i cant ban you
> I ban myself
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for not read the title

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 11, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for not read the title
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for destroying the fun

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for not read the title
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz chuck norris wants you dead

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 11, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for not read the title
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for reading the title

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 11, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for reading the title
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you have a X8 too

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz you have a X8 too
> 
> Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using tapatalk and not xda app

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using tapatalk. Umad?

oh, and BANNED!


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for using tapatalk and not xda app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you have galaxy gio instead of gt5660

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## iok1 (Apr 11, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz you have galaxy gio instead of gt5660
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the same phone and i changed the sig.

Sent from my GT-S5660 (happy now?)

EDIT: oh, you didn't ban ME lol


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned because it's the same phone and i changed the sig.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 (happy now?)
> 
> EDIT: oh, you didn't ban ME lol

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz u thought i banned you before

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 11, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz u thought i banned you before
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Just "banned"

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Just "banned"
> 
> Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning justice


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning justice

Click to collapse



Banned for having 666 in your nick(dont say im banned bcuz i have 13)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for having 666 in your nick(dont say im banned bcuz i have 13)
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for ultimate devil power


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for ultimate devil power

Click to collapse



Banned because its easter

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## iok1 (Apr 11, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because its easter
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for having a heart

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having a heart
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for not having one

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 11, 2012)

;24736505 said:
			
		

> Banned why i'm the boss

Click to collapse



Ok i'm banning you "like a bo$$"

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 12, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Ok i'm banning you "like a bo$$"
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause you pretended you're Barney Stinson.

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shravbits (Apr 12, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned 'cause you pretended you're Barney Stinson.
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for calling someone a pretender

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ursubpar (Apr 12, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for calling someone a pretender
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having the signature "Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk"


----------



## Jlamour4 (Apr 12, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned for having the signature "Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk"

Click to collapse



Banned because...


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 12, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because...

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving baning reason.

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rickballs (Apr 12, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because...

Click to collapse



Banned for not stating a reason

Sent from my AOSP+ Nexus S using your mommas phone


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 12, 2012)

rickballs said:


> Banned for not stating a reason
> 
> Sent from my AOSP+ Nexus S using your mommas phone

Click to collapse



Banned needing a reason

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Donalddesu (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned for banning people that banned other people for coming up with banning reasons to ban people...

"Do I look like a cat to ya, boah? Am I jumping around all nimbly-bimbly from tree to tree? Am I drinking milk from a saucer? Do you see me eating MICE?! You stop laughing right meow!


----------



## yohobojo (Apr 12, 2012)

Ban for being a cat but pretending not to be one


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2012)

yohobojo said:


> Ban for being a cat but pretending not to be one

Click to collapse



banned for being a poser

Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned because im supposed to ban the person above me

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## Reclaim (Apr 12, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because im supposed to ban the person above me
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that joke was used countless times already. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## iok1 (Apr 12, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because im supposed to ban the person above me
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving me alone in school

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for leaving me alone in school
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned because you were left alone in school

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 12, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because you were left alone in school
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for being  with him when he was left alone

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for being  with him when he was left alone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Tears for Fears (Apr 12, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because I wasn't
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Yeah, you were... BANNED!

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA


----------



## jalexishg (Apr 12, 2012)

Tears for Fears said:


> Yeah, you were... BANNED!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for going to school. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tears for Fears (Apr 12, 2012)

jalexishg said:


> Banned for going to school.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, I wasn't! I was skipping...

Banned for misinformation! 

When people dance in circles, it's a very very mad world.


----------



## stamatis (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned for skipping

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 12, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for skipping
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping with him

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for skipping with him
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because youre from Romania(tzeapa)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 12, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because youre from Romania(tzeapa)
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



 banned because you are too from romania

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> banned because you are too from romania
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned because you dont say "you are too from.." corect is"you are also....")

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Tears for Fears (Apr 12, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> banned because you are too from romania
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being Romanians! I'm a racist! Muahahaha!!

When people run in circles,
it's a very very mad world.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

Tears for Fears said:


> Banned for being Romanians! I'm a racist! Muahahaha!!
> 
> When people run in circles,
> it's a very very mad world.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are mad like your sig.

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## stamatis (Apr 12, 2012)

Tears for Fears said:


> Banned for being Romanians! I'm a racist! Muahahaha!!
> 
> When people run in circles,
> it's a very very mad world.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are racist against those who run in circles too. What's so bad about running in circles??

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because you are racist against those who run in circles too. What's so bad about running in circles??
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned him instead of me

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## NightRiser (Apr 12, 2012)

Your all banned.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 12, 2012)

NightRiser said:


> Your all banned.

Click to collapse



banned for banning without stating any reason


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2012)

NightRiser said:


> Your all banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because I dub thee unforgiven


----------



## stamatis (Apr 12, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because you banned him instead of me
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't understand that when I was writing my reply you haven't post
Also you above me are banned for banning without reason 

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 12, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because you didn't understand that when I was writing my reply you haven't post
> Also you above me are banned for banning without reason
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for giving excuse, your slow, deal with it.


----------



## Tears for Fears (Apr 12, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because you are racist against those who run in circles too. What's so bad about running in circles??
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I find it hard to tell you, 'cause I find it hard to take.

When people run in circles,
it's a very very mad world.


----------



## stamatis (Apr 12, 2012)

Tears for Fears said:


> I find it hard to tell you, 'cause I find it hard to take.
> 
> When people run in circles,
> it's a very very mad world.

Click to collapse



Banned because you forget to ban me.btw guys check this out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1595399 

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Tears for Fears (Apr 12, 2012)

This is stupid! I understand a few comments, but thousands of thousands of replies... You're all mad.

When people run in circles,
it's a very very mad world.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 12, 2012)

Tears for Fears said:


> This is stupid! I understand a few comments, but thousands of thousands of replies... You're all mad.
> 
> When people run in circles,
> it's a very very mad world.

Click to collapse



banned for going off-topic.


----------



## Tears for Fears (Apr 12, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for going off-topic.

Click to collapse



I am off-topic.

When people run in circles,
it's a very very mad world.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 12, 2012)

Tears for Fears said:


> I am off-topic.
> 
> When people run in circles,
> it's a very very mad world.

Click to collapse



banned again because you deserve.


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 12, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned again because you deserve.

Click to collapse



Banned cause your name should be Lamborghini. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Tears for Fears (Apr 12, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned again because you deserve.

Click to collapse



I find it kind of funny, I find kind of sad... (the signature)

When people run in circles,
it's a very very mad world.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 12, 2012)

Tears for Fears said:


> I find it kind of funny, I find kind of sad... (the signature)
> 
> When people run in circles,
> it's a very very mad world.

Click to collapse



banned again, if you don't want to go with this you can skip this thread.


----------



## Tears for Fears (Apr 12, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned again, if you don't want to go with this you can skip this thread.

Click to collapse



Why? 

When people run in circles,
it's a very very mad world.


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 12, 2012)

Tears for Fears said:


> Why?
> 
> When people run in circles,
> it's a very very mad world.

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot to ban me.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## stamatis (Apr 12, 2012)

Tears for Fears said:


> Why?
> 
> When people run in circles,
> it's a very very mad world.

Click to collapse



Banned because you destroy our game

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## clivelee123 (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned for banning people

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned for the old joke

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 12, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for the old joke
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Slap stick comedy ban 

Sent from my HTC gun using xda naked


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Slap stick comedy ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC gun using xda naked

Click to collapse



Banned because in your sig htc+xda=naked gun

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 12, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because in your sig htc+xda=naked gun
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for not using your own ROM..


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not using your own ROM..

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting from your phone.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned for still using a old dinasour phone 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 12, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for not posting from your phone.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz i hate XDA App..


----------



## notown775 (Apr 12, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for still using a old dinasour phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using the stock signature included in the xda premium app.

iHAZnexus


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 12, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for still using a old dinasour phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for insulting the best phone under 10k (200$) till date!!


----------



## zxzyzd (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned because the Samsung galaxy ace is better

Sent from my Desire S using XDA


----------



## josephnero (Apr 12, 2012)

zxzyzd said:


> Banned because the Samsung galaxy ace is better
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for using desire s

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Jlamour4 (Apr 12, 2012)

josephnero said:


> Banned for using desire s
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the sky is blue. 



Sent from an intelligent monkey


----------



## iok1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned for having the letter A in your username, the letter A is also in the word banned, therefore, i ban you for having a username related to banning


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 12, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having the letter A in your username, the letter A is also in the word banned, therefore, i ban you for having a username related to banning

Click to collapse



Banned for having two accounts 

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 12, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having two accounts
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I discovered SugarSync and it's better than DropBox
https://www.sugarsync.com/referral?rf=xe99mej956c


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 12, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because I discovered SugarSync and it's better than DropBox
> https://www.sugarsync.com/referral?rf=xe99mej956c

Click to collapse



Banned because i never heard about it before

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 12, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because i never heard about it before
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I am awesome.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 12, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I am awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being awesome 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 12, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I said so.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a horrible ban reason.


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned for using BeatsAudio.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 12, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for giving a horrible ban reason.

Click to collapse



banned for giving a valid reason


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for giving a valid reason

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't ban the real person above you.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 12, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because you didn't ban the real person above you.

Click to collapse



Banned for playing Minecraft.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Apr 12, 2012)

banned for not playing minecraft.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 12, 2012)

Banned for using Tapatalk.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 12, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for using Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 12, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for not using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having 33 posts.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 12, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for having 33 posts.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



banned for those no. of "t"


----------



## Insert_here (Apr 12, 2012)

*BAN HAMMER *for being Canadian!


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 12, 2012)

Insert_here said:


> *BAN HAMMER *for being Canadian!

Click to collapse



Banned for not using xda app

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 12, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for not using xda app
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for changing username

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 12, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for changing username

Click to collapse



Banned for coming from Sweden.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not using your own ROM..

Click to collapse



I got tired of 2.1
And for the person above i ban you for using orange as a service provider

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> I got tired of 2.1
> And for the person above i ban you for using orange as a service provider
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because java was designed to troll programmers -_-


----------



## LuKe_Quentin (Apr 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because java was designed to troll programmers -_-

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want to read "troll"


----------



## josephnero (Apr 12, 2012)

LuKe_Quentin said:


> Banned because I don't want to read "troll"

Click to collapse



Banned cause iam fu...up

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because java was designed to troll programmers -_-

Click to collapse



I dont get it




josephnero said:


> Banned cause iam fu...up
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for attemptive of swearing

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> I dont get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because when you learn other programming languages you'll realize that java is pure crap


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because when you learn other programming languages you'll realize that java is pure crap

Click to collapse



Banned for geeking out.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for geeking out.

Click to collapse



Banned because this is what this forum is all about


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is what this forum is all about

Click to collapse



Banned from ppcgeeks.com

Sent from my HTC chickenhead using xda biter


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned from ppcgeeks.com
> 
> Sent from my HTC chickenhead using xda biter

Click to collapse



banned for banning from a dead forum


----------



## Jlamour4 (Apr 13, 2012)

;24784331 said:
			
		

> Banned for banning the banned

Click to collapse



Banned because I have 5 fingers on my right hand.

Sent from an intelligent monkey


----------



## thehotboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because I have 5 fingers on my right hand.
> 
> Sent from an intelligent monkey

Click to collapse



banned because so does everyone else

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 13, 2012)

thehotboy said:


> banned because so does everyone else
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned four assuming.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because I have 5 fingers on my right hand.
> 
> Sent from an intelligent monkey

Click to collapse



Banned for having five fingers on one hand 

Sent from my thumb using xda palm


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 13, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned four assuming.

Click to collapse



Banned for unintentionally getting it 

Sent from my FOUR using xda 0_o


----------



## shravbits (Apr 13, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for unintentionally getting it
> 
> Sent from my FOUR using xda 0_o

Click to collapse



Banned for replying twice

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## LuisDias (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned for replying once..

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i didnt even talk to her, let alone scare her.
> blame's on you guys..

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what you guys are talking about.

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 13, 2012)

Mr.Derp said:


> Banned because I have no idea what you guys are talking about.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned myself because I banned the wrong person.

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## jalexishg (Apr 13, 2012)

Mr.Derp said:


> Banned myself because I banned the wrong person.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for bannin the wrong person.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jlamour4 (Apr 13, 2012)

jalexishg said:


> Banned for bannin the wrong person.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because... yeah,  that's right, banned because...

Sent from an intelligent monkey


----------



## jalexishg (Apr 13, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because... yeah,  that's right, banned because...
> 
> Sent from an intelligent monkey

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a reason to ban me.

"Thats what she said"

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 13, 2012)

jalexishg said:


> Banned for not having a reason to ban me.
> 
> "Thats what she said"
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not telling what she said..


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not telling what she said..

Click to collapse



Banned for curiosity

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 13, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for curiosity
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for limiting human knowledge 

Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 13, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for limiting human knowledge
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're wrong

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 13, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because you're wrong
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 13, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned because you're right
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying xda premium 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 13, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not buying xda premium
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because hd2 isnt really hd(i mean the display)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned for changing the subject


X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because hd2 isnt really hd(i mean the display)
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse




Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for changing the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned because you halbricked your phone(weird)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because you halbricked your phone(weird)
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for using your heart

Sent from MY heart using YOUR Xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for using your heart
> 
> Sent from MY heart using YOUR Xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for your heart


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for your heart

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know what a halfbrick is


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't know what a halfbrick is

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz u dont explain what it is


RomWiz said:


> Banned for using your heart
> 
> Sent from MY heart using YOUR Xperia x8

Click to collapse



Heey my x8 sends from only one heart


Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz u dont explain what it is
> 
> Heey my x8 sends from only one heart
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because when you own a windows phone you will know what it is


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because when you own a windows phone you will know what it is

Click to collapse



Banned because you own a windows phone.

Did I help you out? Well what are you waiting for? Click the thanks button, silly!
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
Sent by my pet hamster, Rico from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA-Developers App.


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

Mr.Derp said:


> Banned because you own a windows phone.
> 
> Did I help you out? Well what are you waiting for? Click the thanks button, silly!
> -+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
> Sent by my pet hamster, Rico from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA-Developers App.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because you don't
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for jealousy


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for jealousy

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think he was jealous. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I don't think he was jealous.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because men are good at hiding their feelings


----------



## Jlamour4 (Apr 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because men are good at hiding their feelings

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no feelings

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




Mr.Derp said:


> Banned because you own a windows phone.
> 
> Did I help you out? Well what are you waiting for? Click the thanks button, silly!
> -+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
> Sent by my pet hamster, Rico from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA-Developers App.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am pretty sure you fail when it comes to receiving thanks...


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 13, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because you have no feelings
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a ****. And men don't have feelings. Feelings are for *******.


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 13, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for being a ****. And men don't have feelings. Feelings are for *******.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to look tough


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 13, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for being a ****. And men don't have feelings. Feelings are for *******.

Click to collapse



Banned becuz youre mean and wrong there are men that are nice

P.S.you are banned for swearing
Have a nice day

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 13, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned becuz youre mean and wrong there are men that are nice
> 
> P.S.you are banned for swearing
> Have a nice day
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for living on Internal Storage


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for living on Internal Storage

Click to collapse



banned for having a "donate" button and no ROMs in your sig to justify


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for having a "donate" button and no ROMs in your sig to justify

Click to collapse



banned for just the ROM. We can contribute with other things too.


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 13, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for just the ROM. We can contribute with other things too.

Click to collapse



Banned for being defensive


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 13, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for being defensive

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out things.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 13, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for pointing out things.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out that he's pointing things out.

Did I help you out? Well what are you waiting for? Click the thanks button, silly!
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
Sent by my pet hamster, Rico from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA-Developers App.


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 13, 2012)

Mr.Derp said:


> Banned for pointing out that he's pointing things out.
> 
> Did I help you out? Well what are you waiting for? Click the thanks button, silly!
> -+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
> Sent by my pet hamster, Rico from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA-Developers App.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a pet hamster.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## yosup (Apr 13, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for having a pet hamster.
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for smelling like hamster funk.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 13, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for smelling like hamster funk.

Click to collapse



Banned for makeing me think at a ban reason

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## negrobembon (Apr 13, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for makeing me think at a ban reason
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for being too lazy to think

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 13, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> banned for being too lazy to think
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for thinking you are above "lazy"


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 13, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for thinking you are above "lazy"

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont like linux's penguin

Sent from my Xperia X8


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 13, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because i dont like linux's penguin
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for having my neo's dad

Sent from my Xperia Neo


----------



## josephnero (Apr 13, 2012)

Ryokhan said:


> Banned for having my neo's dad
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo

Click to collapse



Banned because I have your neo,s big brother

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

josephnero said:


> Banned because I have your neo,s big brother
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for kidnapping the big brother


----------



## Jlamour4 (Apr 13, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for kidnapping the big brother

Click to collapse




Banned because your avatar doesn't match your name 
Sent from an intelligent monkey


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 13, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because your avatar doesn't match your name
> Sent from an intelligent monkey

Click to collapse



Banned for sending a text from a monkey.

Sent from my Xperia Neo


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ryokhan said:


> Banned for sending a text from a monkey.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo

Click to collapse



Banned because monkeys have no wifi...
FP

If you find "FP" in the above post, this is for you:





Seek the signature below the line


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

banned because some do have wifi


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 13, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because some do have wifi

Click to collapse



I have bad news for you... that is not a real monkey, you are banned for that!

If you find "FP" in the above post, this is for you:




Seek the signature below the line


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> I have bad news for you... that is not a real monkey, you are banned for that!
> 
> If you find "FP" in the above post, this is for you:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not noting that he never said he used a REAL monkey.


----------



## Rickpg (Apr 13, 2012)

You´re banned for not letting go of the freaking monkey.


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 13, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for not noting that he never said he used a REAL monkey.

Click to collapse



^Banned because of what is writen above (my new signature) 

If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:




Seek the signature below the line


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> ^Banned because of what is writen above (my new signature)
> 
> If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for what is not written below (my signature)


----------



## Rickpg (Apr 13, 2012)

Ure banned ´cause ur topic didn't make sense.


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 13, 2012)

Rickpg said:


> Ure banned ´cause ur topic didn't make sense.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz it was my fault
Facepalm for me!!

If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:





Seek the signature below the line


----------



## josephnero (Apr 13, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned cuz it was my fault
> Facepalm for me!!
> 
> If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being faulty lol

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 13, 2012)

josephnero said:


> Banned for being faulty lol
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned just for changeing the subject

Sent from my Xperia Neo


----------



## bogdan5844 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ryokhan said:


> Banned just for changeing the subject
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo

Click to collapse



Banned for using a device which reminded me of the Matrix.


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ryokhan said:


> Banned just for changeing the subject
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo

Click to collapse



Banned because we have no subject

If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:




Seek the signature below the line


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 13, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because we have no subject
> 
> If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned me twice xD

Sent from my Xperia Neo


----------



## Jlamour4 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ryokhan said:


> Banned because you banned me twice xD
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo

Click to collapse



Banned because that picture just shows how stupid you are. If you were smart, you would know that facepalms lead to cancer. 


Sent from an intelligent monkey


----------



## yosup (Apr 13, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because that picture just shows how stupid you are. If you were smart, you would know that facepalms lead to cancer.
> Sent from an intelligent monkey

Click to collapse



Banned because his monkey cheated on IQ tests.


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 13, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because that picture just shows how stupid you are. If you were smart, you would know that facepalms lead to cancer.
> 
> 
> Sent from an intelligent monkey

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont have any facepalm picture, the guy above has

Sent from my Xperia Neo


----------



## yosup (Apr 13, 2012)

Ryokhan said:


> Banned because i dont have any facepalm picture, the guy above has
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo

Click to collapse



Banned for not having facepalm pictures.


----------



## yosup (Apr 13, 2012)

;24819860 said:
			
		

> Banned why your nick is yosup

Click to collapse



Banned because he accidentally used a "T" instead of "W" in his user name.  (all in good fun, now)


----------



## bogdan5844 (Apr 13, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> Banned why your nick is yosup

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 13, 2012)

bogdan5844 said:


> Banned because I'm a Grammar Nazi.

Click to collapse



Banned because grammar nazis are reasonably bad at English 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned because grammar nazis are reasonably bad at English
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar jew


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 14, 2012)

;24825760 said:
			
		

> Banned for satanism hahaha

Click to collapse



Banned for being a little rascal. 

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 14, 2012)

;24826274 said:
			
		

> Banned for not be a little rascal ciko

Click to collapse



Banned for being named after a super hero. 

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA


----------



## jalexishg (Apr 14, 2012)

Mr.Derp said:


> Banned for being named after a super hero.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not having "pikachu" as your username.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shalom06 (Apr 14, 2012)

jalexishg said:


> Banned for not having "pikachu" as your username.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about pokemon ....Grow up


----------



## Curiousn00b (Apr 14, 2012)

shalom06 said:


> Banned for talking about pokemon ....Grow up

Click to collapse



Banned for not Catching Them All. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 14, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for not Catching Them All.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for catching it all nasty

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 14, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for not Catching Them All.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't either

If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:





Seek the signature below the line


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because you didn't either
> 
> If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that pictures you posted isn't loading.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 14, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because that pictures you posted isn't loading.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not opening in browser

If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:




Seek the signature below the line


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for not opening in browser
> 
> If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a superuser avatar


----------



## yosup (Apr 14, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for having a superuser avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for making "invisible" visible in the user name.


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 14, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for making "invisible" visible in the user name.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out a highly valid error

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 14, 2012)

cybemanix said:


> banned for making me hungry... where to find buritos now?!?

Click to collapse



Banned for being the fifth person to be made hungry by my username  (tortillas are great heated by themselves) 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for being the fifth person to be made hungry by my username  (tortillas are great heated by themselves)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me home forever alone


----------



## LuisDias (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for being forever alone..

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 14, 2012)

LuisDias said:


> Banned for being forever alone..
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for your non-english sig


----------



## LuisDias (Apr 14, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for your non-english sig

Click to collapse



Banned for using a picture as sig.. 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## wojtek267 (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned because of portuguese language in singnature


----------



## LuisDias (Apr 14, 2012)

wojte267 said:


> Banned because of portuguese language in singnature

Click to collapse



Banned because you know it's portuguese..  (it's not hard to guess.. )

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 14, 2012)

LuisDias said:


> Banned because you know it's portuguese..  (it's not hard to guess.. )
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a SE device...

And portuguese is that easy to recognize? I thought most countries (that don't speak neither portuguese and spanish would made mistakes wiith both languages...

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## LuisDias (Apr 14, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned because you have a SE device...
> 
> And portuguese is that easy to recognize? I thought most countries (that don't speak neither portuguese and spanish would made mistakes wiith both languages...
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a SE device too.. 
It's easy to know that is portuguese because of the flag above my username.. 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## beka909 (Apr 14, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned because you have a SE device...
> 
> And portuguese is that easy to recognize? I thought most countries (that don't speak neither portuguese and spanish would made mistakes wiith both languages...
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using xperia


----------



## LuisDias (Apr 14, 2012)

beka909 said:


> Banned for using xperia

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that I already banned 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 14, 2012)

beka909 said:


> Banned for using xperia

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a xperia

Sent from a X8 using xda premium


----------



## beka909 (Apr 14, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for not using a xperia
> 
> Sent from a X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL 
banned for saying not using xperia


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 14, 2012)

beka909 said:


> LOL
> banned for saying not using xperia

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that banned for saying not using xperia

Bannedception!!

How I love this topic.


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 14, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned for saying that banned for saying not using xperia
> 
> Bannedception!!
> 
> How I love this topic.

Click to collapse



Banned for loving this topic 

Sent from a X8 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 14, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for loving this topic
> 
> Sent from a X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because if I tell a catholic orthodox Easter is tomorrow, he says Easter was a week ago... and I say facepalm... Orthodox people know when your Easter was 

If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:





Seek the signature below the line


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because if I tell a catholic orthodox Easter is tomorrow, he says Easter was a week ago... and I say facepalm... Orthodox people know when your Easter was
> 
> If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because youre right

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 14, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because youre right
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing with me


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for agreeing with me

Click to collapse



Banned because I almost forgot how it feels like 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## stamatis (Apr 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I almost forgot how it feels like
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having so much time seeing you 

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 14, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for having so much time seeing you
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making nonsense 

If you find "Facepalm" in the above post, this is for you:




Seek the signature below the line


----------



## lamborg (Apr 14, 2012)

banned for posting that huge sig all the time.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for having so much time seeing you
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because dev work keeps you away from ot.. i didnt believe it, until i lived it


----------



## lamborg (Apr 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because dev work keeps you away from ot.. i didnt believe it, until i lived it

Click to collapse



banned because that reason wasn't appropiate.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because that reason wasn't appropiate.

Click to collapse



Banned because you may changed avatar, but I still know who you are...


----------



## lamborg (Apr 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you may changed avatar, but I still know who you are...

Click to collapse



banned for sounding creepy.


----------



## Nick0703 (Apr 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because dev work keeps you away from ot.. i didnt believe it, until i lived it

Click to collapse



Banned myself because I accidentally thanked you.:sly:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned myself because I accidentally thanked you.:sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for... ehm that should be a Thanks ban


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for... ehm that should be a Thanks ban

Click to collapse



banned for now showing up while i was expecting you..


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for now showing up while i was expecting you..

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing too much about who's gonna visit you


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 14, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for knowing too much about who's gonna visit you

Click to collapse



banned for properly left & right aligning your sig


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for properly left & right aligning your sig

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking at mine


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 14, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for not looking at mine

Click to collapse



Banned because I won't.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## yosup (Apr 14, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I won't.

Click to collapse



Banned for using too many capital letters in a user name.


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 14, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for using too many capital letters in a user name.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a guitar avatar to make yourself look cooler than you really are.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for using a guitar avatar to make yourself look cooler than you really are.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to play


----------



## yosup (Apr 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing how to play

Click to collapse



Banned for banning un"cool" people.
( hey, I make a funny, no?   )


----------



## StripedTiger (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for using a parenthetical.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 14, 2012)

StripedTiger said:


> Banned for using a parenthetical.

Click to collapse



banned for joining xda today


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> banned for joining xda today

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stalking

Click to collapse



Banned for banning faster than me

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 14, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for banning faster than me

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow.


----------



## yosup (Apr 14, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for being slow.

Click to collapse



Banned for being obvious.


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 14, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for being obvious.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being obvious.

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 14, 2012)

Mr.Derp said:


> Banned for not being obvious.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for the encouragement of being obvious 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## yosup (Apr 14, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for the encouragement of being obvious

Click to collapse



Banned for encouragement of burrito hunger.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 14, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for encouragement of burrito hunger.

Click to collapse



Banned for being hungry for burritos

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 14, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for being hungry for burritos
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for banning burrito hungered civilians. How could you? 

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for beating me to the punch line and forcing an edit

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for beating me to the punch line and forcing an edit
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1

Click to collapse



Banned for being captain slow


----------



## sleepijs_ (Apr 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being captain slow

Click to collapse



Banned for having 666 in nickname.. O.-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Banned for having 666 in nickname.. O.-

Click to collapse



Banned because if I xda gives me a coin for every time someone bans me for that, I would be so freaking rich by now.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if I xda gives me a coin for every time someone bans me for that, I would be so freaking rich by now.

Click to collapse



Banned for being rich...oh...btw...*steals all the money*

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Insert_here (Apr 14, 2012)

Bant for stealing


----------



## sleepijs_ (Apr 14, 2012)

Insert_here said:


> Bant for stealing

Click to collapse



banned because I need to get 10 posts ;D


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being rich...oh...btw...*steals all the money*
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't steal anything from me.








because I'm already poor


----------



## yosup (Apr 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't steal anything from me.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a closet Barry Manilow fan (& spent all his money downloading Barry Manilow mp3's).


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for being a closet Barry Manilow fan (& spent all his money downloading Barry Manilow mp3's).

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know who that is


----------



## yosup (Apr 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't know who that is

Click to collapse



Banned for being too lazy to Google it.


----------



## Insert_here (Apr 14, 2012)

BANNED for not banning the person above for the correct reason! 

*EDIT

well it wasn't directed at you but I guess it still applies


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned for guessing. Next time, know!


Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for guessing. Next time, know!
> 
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1

Click to collapse



Bennd fer beeing welsh (In Welsh accent, not a typo)

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## yosup (Apr 15, 2012)

;24862775 said:
			
		

> Banned because your motorbike not is a ducati but cinghi cionghi motorbike

Click to collapse



Banned for not speaking English!


----------



## yosup (Apr 15, 2012)

;24862944 said:
			
		

> Banned for speak english

Click to collapse



Banned for copying my emoticon!!


----------



## 2scampy (Apr 15, 2012)

;24864469 said:
			
		

> Banned for copyng the emoticon copied

Click to collapse





Banner for excessive posting (the copyng goes without saying)


----------



## Night Walker! (Apr 15, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> Banned for error of writing BANNER instead that banned

Click to collapse



Baned for having a big signature.


----------



## yosup (Apr 15, 2012)

Night Walker! said:


> Baned for having a big signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for "baning" people.


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 15, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for "baning" people.

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting spelling mistakes.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Nick0703 (Apr 15, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for correcting spelling mistakes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing it out. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 15, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for pointing it out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having a galaxy S.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned for defying the laws of physics by claiming to be 'on the net' when you can really only be 'using the net'.. (unless you're fisherman)

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 15, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> Banned because you talk too

Click to collapse



Banned because of a lack of relevance


----------



## yosup (Apr 15, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned because of a lack of relevance

Click to collapse



Banned just for the helluvit.  Why the hell not?


----------



## db1901 (Apr 15, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned just for the helluvit.  Why the hell not?

Click to collapse



Banned just for the guitar in your avatar 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 15, 2012)

db1901 said:


> Banned just for the guitar in your avatar
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for no avatar.


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for no avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for a troll face in your avatar.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## db1901 (Apr 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for no avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for trollface in your avatar ;p

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RovG (Apr 15, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for a troll face in your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I can.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 15, 2012)

RovG said:


> Banned because I can.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for no avatar


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for no avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for using Vodafone.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 15, 2012)

;24876035 said:
			
		

> Banned for not use vodafone

Click to collapse



Banned for CapsLock in your nick.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## sleepijs_ (Apr 15, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for CapsLock in your nick.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse




banned because of too many "t"s


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 15, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> banned because of too many "t"s

Click to collapse



Banned because somebody used the same argument before you.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 15, 2012)

;24876517 said:
			
		

> Banned for avatar on the contrary

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## db1901 (Apr 15, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I'm hungry.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're hungry

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 15, 2012)

db1901 said:


> Banned because you're hungry
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because being hungry is a human right


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 15, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned because being hungry is a human right

Click to collapse



Banned because some people doesn't care about human rights what is wrong.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## db1901 (Apr 15, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because some people doesn't care about human rights what is wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 15, 2012)

db1901 said:


> Banned because you're right.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for giving him the argument.


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 15, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for giving him the argument.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the previous person.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 15, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for banning the previous person.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned for missing the point of this thread.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 15, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for missing the point of this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for piercing him with the point of this thread.

Sent from my HTC Claire's using xda captive beads


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for piercing him with the point of this thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Claire's using xda captive beads

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the point of this thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 15, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for not knowing the point of this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's rainy and cold outside.


----------



## anipbhat (Apr 15, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because it's rainy and cold outside.

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont care if it is rainy and cold


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 15, 2012)

anipbhat said:


> Banned because i dont care if it is rainy and cold

Click to collapse



Banned because I CARE about it XD

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because I CARE about it XD
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU CARE about it

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## db1901 (Apr 15, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned because YOU CARE about it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i think you dont care about it! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 15, 2012)

db1901 said:


> Banned because i think you dont care about it!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because i popped your thanks cherry


----------



## Insert_here (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned for being on Sprint!


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 15, 2012)

Insert_here said:


> Banned for being on Sprint!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a mildly suggestive user name.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 15, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for having a mildly suggestive user name.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a very suggestive avatar. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Jlamour4 (Apr 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for having a very suggestive avatar.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse











Prof Peach said:


> Banned for having a mildly suggestive user name.

Click to collapse











Insert_here said:


> Banned for being on Sprint!

Click to collapse











alaman68 said:


> banned because i popped your thanks cherry

Click to collapse











db1901 said:


> Banned because i think you dont care about it!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse




BANNED
Sent from an intelligent monkey


----------



## db1901 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> BANNED
> Sent from an intelligent monkey

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned people without reason 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 15, 2012)

db1901 said:


> Banned because you banned people without reason
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for secret reasons


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for secret reasons

Click to collapse



Banned because im from CIA. We know your reasons.....

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 15, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> Banned because you have a secret...huhuhu

Click to collapse



Banned for being captain slow obvious


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being captain slow obvious

Click to collapse



Banned for watching top gear.
CIA is still watching you

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 15, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for watching top gear.
> CIA is still watching you
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because in soviet russia you watch the KGB


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because in soviet russia you watch the KGB

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz kgb is "theoretic" dead(i think)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because in soviet russia you watch the KGB

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone knows its spelled KFC.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 15, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because everyone knows its spelled KFC.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz KGB and KFC are 2 totally different things

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 15, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz KGB and KFC are 2 totally different things
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because you're thinking of Burger King and Maccy D's

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because you're thinking of Burger King and Maccy D's
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



C-c-c-combo breaker. No ban 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 15, 2012)

iok1 said:


> C-c-c-combo breaker. No ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the non banner.


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 15, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for banning the non banner.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm tired and I need to rest.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned because you're not allowed to sleep

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## yosup (Apr 15, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Banned because you're not allowed to sleep

Click to collapse



Banned for not being silent.


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 15, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for not being silent.

Click to collapse



Banned because I prefer vibrate.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 15, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because I prefer vibrate.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned for pulling my mind into the gutter.


----------



## Android311 (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned for letting him 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 15, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for letting him
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because your mind isn't.


----------



## Android311 (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned because it is 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## jalexishg (Apr 16, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because it is
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned cause I bet you are a flashcoholic !!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup (Apr 16, 2012)

jalexishg said:


> Banned cause I bet you are a flashcoholic !!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for gambling.


----------



## Nick0703 (Apr 16, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for gambling.

Click to collapse



Banned because gambling is good if luck is on your side. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 (SGH-I896) using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 16, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> Banned for being a gamblingman

Click to collapse



banned for something, i'm getting late


----------



## _base2 (Apr 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for something, i'm getting late

Click to collapse



Banned for sleep deprivation. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 16, 2012)

_base2 said:


> Banned for sleep deprivation.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you needed sleep. You'll get plenty later when you're buried.


----------



## _base2 (Apr 16, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for thinking you needed sleep. You'll get plenty later when you're buried.

Click to collapse



Banned for being morbid...  You Goth!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick0703 (Apr 16, 2012)

;24905508 said:
			
		

> Banned for your mini-pony avatar hahaha

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at ponies. But unicorns are way cooler than ponies because when you rub their horn hard enough, magical mayonnaise comes out, which you could use to make sandwiches. (From Robot Chicken) 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## Curiousn00b (Apr 16, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for laughing at ponies. But unicorns are way cooler than ponies because when you rub their horn hard enough, magical mayonnaise comes out, which you could use to make sandwiches. (From Robot Chicken)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for liking ponies and not squirrels. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## yosup (Apr 16, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for liking ponies and not squirrels.

Click to collapse



Banned for being n00bishly curious.  
(great user name, btw)


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 16, 2012)

;24910666 said:
			
		

> Banned for...i don't remember however banned!

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't forget these things.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## yosup (Apr 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you can't forget these things.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't always get what you want.


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 16, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned because you can't always get what you want.

Click to collapse



Banned because I love this song from House M.D.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I love this song from House M.D.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz I like scrubs

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## yosup (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz I like scrubs

Click to collapse



Banned for being a scrub.


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 16, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for being a scrub.

Click to collapse



Banned because I like Scrubs too.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I like Scrubs too.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned for having too much "t" in your nick

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for having too much "t" in your nick
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because you're the third person who used the same argument.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## showlyshah (Apr 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're the third person who used the same argument.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



banned u because u use some weird name. it means dog in indian language Malayalam. 

HPD V6-beta( on test drive...) ON FIKERT r.2.16+ .


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for being a scrub.

Click to collapse



Banned because we're out of milk and I want to eat cereal 

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we're out of milk and I want to eat cereal
> 
> Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge

Click to collapse



Banned because I've just finished my Powerade and I'm thirsty.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I've just finished my Powerade and I'm thirsty.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned for drinking powerade 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 16, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for drinking powerade
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for not drinking it

Sent from a X8 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 16, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for not drinking it
> 
> Sent from a X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## bocrazy (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned for just cause

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 16, 2012)

bocrazy said:


> Banned for just cause
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for your cause is not just.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for your cause is not just.

Click to collapse



You shall be banned for you have just banned a human life for no good reason.


----------



## nayyarsheikh (Apr 16, 2012)

you must be banned for being a human and not KING KONG

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for your cause is not just.

Click to collapse



must be banned bc you dont know the cause of banning someone


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

nayyarsheikh said:


> you must be banned for being a human and not KING KONG
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baned for double banning


----------



## nayyarsheikh (Apr 16, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for your cause is not just.

Click to collapse





Pattttti said:


> Banned because I like Scrubs too.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



you are banned for liking scrubs and not chuck

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




showlyshah said:


> banned u because u use some weird name. it means dog in Indian language Malayalam.
> 
> HPD V6-beta( on test drive...) ON FIKERT r.2.16+ .[/QUOT
> u must be banned bc India has 828 languages and not only malayalam
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2012)

nayyarsheikh said:


> you are banned for liking scrubs and not chuck
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nayyarsheikh said:
> 
> 
> > you are banned for liking scrubs and not chuck
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 16, 2012)

banned for having an Xperia x8 in your heart..


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for having an Xperia x8 in your heart..

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz it isnt in my heart 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz it isnt in my heart
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting that you have a heart


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for admitting that you have a heart

Click to collapse



Banned for being a htc fan

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

banned for living in internal storage


----------



## sionirvine (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for living in internal storage

Click to collapse



banned for replying without quoting


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 16, 2012)

sionirvine said:


> banned for replying without quoting

Click to collapse



banned coz i cant seem to pronounce your username correctly..


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i cant seem to pronounce your username correctly..

Click to collapse



Banned for talking alone

Just wait

```
[IMG]http://sparkwire.thanez.net/SendPresents/uploads/ultra_hd_good_turb.jpg[/IMG]
```
Seek the signature below the line


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for talking alone
> 
> Just wait
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for that coded thing


----------



## db1901 (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for that coded thing

Click to collapse



Banned for nothing.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

db1901 said:


> Banned for nothing.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for the same reason


----------



## yosup (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for the same reason

Click to collapse



Banned for plagiarism.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 16, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for plagiarism.

Click to collapse



Banned for being yosup

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being yosup
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for using tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for using tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using web 

Sent from a X8 using xda premium


----------



## yosup (Apr 16, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for using web

Click to collapse



Banned for masking his true identity as CheeseWiz!  :what:


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for masking his true identity as CheeseWiz!  :what:

Click to collapse



banned because your name should be yusuf instead.


----------



## yosup (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because your name should be yusuf instead.

Click to collapse



Banned for making suggestive comments!


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for making suggestive comments!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a lovely guitar as avatar. You rock

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned for thinking you are smarter than him

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned for knowing that.


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 16, 2012)

LogisticsXLS said:


> Banned for knowing that.

Click to collapse



Banned for being spoilt and lucky as hell for living in the U.S of A


----------



## megagodx (Apr 16, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for being spoilt and lucky as hell for living in the U.S of A

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he doesn't live in the USA? XD


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 16, 2012)

banned for the hell of it.

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 16, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned for the hell of it.
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1

Click to collapse



banned for not having a good soccer team in your town


----------



## db1901 (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned because i havent a reason 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

db1901 said:


> Banned because i havent a reason
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because i have

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## db1901 (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because i have
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because i want to know the reason

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 16, 2012)

Banned for not pointing out to *alaman86* that never mind town, there isn't a decent soccer team in my country! 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## Insert_here (Apr 16, 2012)

BANNED because it took me a second to figure out how to pronounce your location...


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 16, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for not pointing out to *alaman86* that never mind town, there isn't a decent soccer team in my country!
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1

Click to collapse



banned for being late to the party



Insert_here said:


> BANNED because it took me a second to figure out how to pronounce your location...

Click to collapse



banned for being slow


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

Insert_here said:


> BANNED because it took me a second to figure out how to pronounce your location...

Click to collapse



Banned because if im not wrong you have a nokia lumia right?



alaman68 said:


> banned for being late to the party
> 
> 
> 
> banned for being slow

Click to collapse



Banned for makeing me edit the post


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because if im not wrong you have a nokia lumia right?
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for trying to start a conversation.

c-c-c-c-combo breaker

EDIT: YES!!!


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for trying to start a conversation.
> 
> c-c-c-c-combo breaker

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz youre wrong
EDIT: NO!!!

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz youre wrong
> EDIT: NO!!!
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for blatant attention seeking with your sig


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for blatant attention seeking with your sig

Click to collapse



What??
Banned because is my destiny to ban you

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

;24937049 said:
			
		

> Banned because your avatar is a funny pingu

Click to collapse



Banned for makeing me ban the poor lil' pingu

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for makeing me ban the poor lil' pingu
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned because no one has cared about eclair since 2009


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned because no one has cared about eclair since 2009

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you walk every day on the streets of Philadelphia
And i dont care about éclair anymore

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz you walk every day on the streets of Philadelphia
> And i dont care about éclair anymore
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for not caring about eclair and still having it in your sig


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for not caring about eclair and still having it in your sig

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz u dont remember the old days

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz u dont remember the old days
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for updating an eclair ROM in 2012

EDIT: slow typing


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

;24937465 said:
			
		

> Banned for califragilistichespiralidoso

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i want your blood

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz i want your blood
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for being a vamp


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being a vamp

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm afraid of vampires.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being a vamp

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz your nick should be ramborg(hini)



Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz your nick should be ramborg(hini)
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like Rambo.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I don't like Rambo.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i wanted to know what he was going to say

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz i wanted to know what he was going to say
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned because.... I don't know what to say about that.


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because.... I don't know what to say about that.

Click to collapse



Banned for being lost for words.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for being lost for words.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



banned for not getting enough of students at school and now banning people here for words.


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for not getting enough of students at school and now banning people here for words.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm a real Professor.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for thinking I'm a real Professor.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



banned for putting prof in your name


----------



## Sikiduck (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for putting prof in your name

Click to collapse



Banned for having usrname 'lamborg' for Lamborghini in your name.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 16, 2012)

Sikiduck said:


> Bannee for having 'lam' for Lamborghini in your name.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you are a duck.


----------



## Sikiduck (Apr 16, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you are a duck.

Click to collapse



Banned because I edited my post above.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sikiduck said:


> Banned because I edited my post above.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned again cause you're a duck 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 17, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned again cause you're a duck
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating a joke no one laughed at the first time

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 17, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned for repeating a joke no one laughed at the first time
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because everyone laughed at that and your assumption was wrong


----------



## ursubpar (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not using the thanks button.


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 17, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because everyone laughed at that and your assumption was wrong

Click to collapse



Banned because i might not always be right, but I'm never wrong.  That guy living in parent's basement with you doesn't count as "everyone" either


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 17, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Banned because i might not always be right, but I'm never wrong.  That guy living in parent's basement with you doesn't count as "everyone" either

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause I didn't get what you meant on your first phrase...

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 17, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned 'cause I didn't get what you meant on your first phrase...
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't really think about it.


----------



## shravbits (Apr 17, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned because you didn't really think about it.

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about someone not thinking

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for pointing it out!


----------



## yosup (Apr 17, 2012)

altruistic666 said:


> Banned for pointing it out!

Click to collapse



Banned for being Devil spawn ... 666 !!!!!


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for persecuting a creature from hell using numerology

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 17, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for persecuting a creature from hell using numerology
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1

Click to collapse



banned for writing your phone model even in your Tapatalk sig.


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for writing your phone model even in your Tapatalk sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for jockeying videos 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## yosup (Apr 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for jockeying videos
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Banned for iTouching your Epic ... !  
( Warning: You may go blind! )


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 17, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for iTouching your Epic ... !
> ( Warning: You may go blind! )

Click to collapse



Banned because no one can be blind.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## iCaal (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for sweating

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## yosup (Apr 17, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for sweating

Click to collapse



Banned for imagining him sweating!!   :what:


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 17, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for imagining him sweating!!   :what:

Click to collapse



banned for having no sig


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for having no sig

Click to collapse



Banned because sigs can kill you.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because sigs can kill you.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned for a bad pun.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iCaal (Apr 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for a bad pun.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling a good pun bad

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 17, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for calling a good pun bad
> 
> Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it was bad.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 17, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned because it was bad.

Click to collapse



banned coz it was good.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz it was good.

Click to collapse



Banned for you really don't know what was good.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for taking 'same reason banning' too far

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 17, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for taking 'same reason banning' too far
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse



banned for trying to change the topic


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I succeeded

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned because I succeeded
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fail


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a fail

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a fail

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not being a fail
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having no idea


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having no idea

Click to collapse



banned because i dont have Idea, i have vodafone..


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned because i dont have Idea, i have vodafone..

Click to collapse



Banned for having vodafone

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 17, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for having vodafone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned for having orange instead of apple


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 17, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for having orange instead of apple

Click to collapse



Banned because Orange is a f**cking Romanian network...


----------



## showlyshah (Apr 17, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned because Orange is a f**cking Romanian network...

Click to collapse



Banned for using abusive languages.

HPD V6-"Sandy Scorpion"( extreme version on fikert r2.16+ cLk).


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 17, 2012)

showlyshah said:


> Banned for using abusive languages.
> 
> HPD V6-"Sandy Scorpion"( extreme version on fikert r2.16+ cLk).

Click to collapse



banned for being soft


----------



## lamborg (Apr 17, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for being soft

Click to collapse



banned for using cdma


----------



## xusg090 (Apr 17, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for using cdma

Click to collapse



Banned for a weird avatar.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 17, 2012)

xusg090 said:


> Banned for a weird avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for no avatar

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 17, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for no avatar
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned because having no avatar has now caused 13,000 bans and you should come up with something more original.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## ksizzle9 (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm going to get banned banned by next poster, it would be against the rules if I didn't ban you.  SIGNED "xdä Åßßk8ßßë⁴"

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 17, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because having no avatar has now caused 13,000 bans and you should come up with something more original.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned again so that ksizzle9 is not banned next after all 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

ksizzle9 said:


> Banned because I'm going to get banned banned by next poster, it would be against the rules if I didn't ban you.  SIGNED "xdä Åßßk8ßßë⁴"
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because that small 4 at the end made me look for text on the bottom of your post


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 17, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned again so that ksizzle9 is not banned next after all
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse



Banned because we have just run out of coffee, I need caffeine and you banned the wrong person.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 17, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because we have just run out of coffee, I need caffeine and you banned the wrong person.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banning myself for tapatyping too slow.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being a slow tapping caffeine addict

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 17, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for being a slow tapping caffeine addict
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself multiple times.


----------



## Reclaim (Apr 17, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for banning yourself multiple times.

Click to collapse



Banned for your racist screen name. Whybdo hate white people so much?  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

Reclaim said:


> Banned for your racist screen name. Whybdo hate white people so much?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being easily offended


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being easily offended

Click to collapse



Banned for believing in a super natural being, that is red and has horns. 

I believe in the tooth fairy more then Satan.  The tooth fairy makes more sense. 

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 17, 2012)

Mr.Derp said:


> Banned for believing in a super natural being, that is red and has horns.
> 
> I believe in the tooth fairy more then Satan.  The tooth fairy makes more sense.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up fairies. Even if DADT was repealed, I still don't care to know.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

Mr.Derp said:


> Banned for believing in a super natural being, that is red and has horns.
> 
> I believe in the tooth fairy more then Satan.  The tooth fairy makes more sense.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I think it's time to change my nickname


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned bcos... You.. Think... naaaah!  LOL 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned bcos... You.. Think... naaaah!  LOL
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse



Banned because the rumour says that visual studio can run in Wine, if so, I have no reason to boot windows for the rest of my life


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for running Wine, not drinking it 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## iok1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned cause someone will type ¥¥¥¥¥¥¥ too......

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 17, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned cause someone will type ¥¥¥¥¥¥¥ too......
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned because I now have coffee but this kettle is taking an age to boil.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## vlt96 (Apr 17, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because I now have coffee but this kettle is taking an age to boil.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying, you are not having a coffee, you want to have one


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 17, 2012)

vlt96 said:


> Banned for lying, you are not having a coffee, you want to have one

Click to collapse



Banned because I own a jar of coffee and therefore "have" coffee.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## CTU_Loscombe (Apr 17, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because I own a jar of coffee and therefore "have" coffee.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have any coffee left

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 17, 2012)

CTU_Loscombe said:


> Banned because I don't have any coffee left
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not living near Starbucks

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## CTU_Loscombe (Apr 17, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for not living near Starbucks
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Well...erm...banned for wanting me to buy overpriced coffee lol

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Sikiduck (Apr 17, 2012)

CTU_Loscombe said:


> Well...erm...banned for wanting me to buy overpriced coffee lol
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for tempt me to buy coffee at Starbucks  

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 17, 2012)

Sikiduck said:


> Banned for tempt me to buy coffee at Starbucks
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not realising other coffee houses are widely available to suit every budget.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## Sikiduck (Apr 17, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for not realising other coffee houses are widely available to suit every budget.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that I want Starbucks only, and for not having it in my country.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sikiduck said:


> Banned for not knowing that I want Starbucks only, and for not having it in my country.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having "Brand" taste.....


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 17, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for having "Brand" taste.....

Click to collapse



Banned for they very same thing by owning an HTC and being a fan.


----------



## iCaal (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being called teagan!

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 17, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for owning a nexus s! Eeewww
> 
> Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying Eeewww in public.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## Rooster85 (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for ever saying eww about a nexus product

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 17, 2012)

Rooster85 said:


> Banned for ever saying eww about a nexus product
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being late to the party.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## iCaal (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea what you are talking about because my post doesn't say that does it?

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 18, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned because I have no idea what you are talking about because my post doesn't say that does it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it did and it was edited.


----------



## iCaal (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned for hating kanye west.

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 18, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for loving kanye west.
> 
> Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because man love is wrong..... unless Chuck Norris says its ok.


sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## iCaal (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned for hating 2pac

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 18, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for hating 2pac
> 
> Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I love everyone..... sometimes more than once.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 18, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because I love everyone..... sometimes more than once.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned for.... Know what? That's just weird. BANNED.


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 18, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for.... Know what? That's just weird. BANNED.

Click to collapse



Banned for not adding 'finesse' to your ban 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## yosup (Apr 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for not adding 'finesse' to your ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not removing the kid gloves.  
( go ahead ... speak freely!! )


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 18, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for not removing the kid gloves.
> ( go ahead ... speak freely!! )

Click to collapse



banned for not putting on the foil


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 18, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for not putting on the foil

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to block tracking signals from outer space

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 18, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for attempting to block tracking signals from outer space
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse



Banned for cool user name.  I take it once ban is in effect.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iCaal (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned so I can take the cool username not you

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 18, 2012)

;24997611 said:
			
		

> Just banned without reason

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without a reason.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## yosup (Apr 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for banning without a reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me turn my phone upside down just to look at your avatar!!  :sly:


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 18, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for making me turn my phone upside down just to look at your avatar!!  :sly:

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know where are you from.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I don't know where are you from.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



banned for your upside down man in your avatar


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 18, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for your upside down man in your avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for yellow background in your avatar.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 18, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for yellow background in your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for black background in your avatar.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for black background in your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



*glances a few pages back, looks at previous bans* Banned for having not enough t's in your name


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> *glances a few pages back, looks at previous bans* Banned for having not enough t's in your name

Click to collapse



Banned for not paying attention to the very ban you just committed. Unless you did that on purpose so therefore you are banned for making a bad joke.


----------



## iCaal (Apr 18, 2012)

Banned for not confirming my fact that your name is teagan

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (Apr 18, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for not confirming my fact that your name is teagan
> 
> Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for asking confirmation that his name is teagan 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 18, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for asking confirmation that his name is teagan
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for pre-emptively thinking its a him


----------



## lamborg (Apr 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for pre-emptively thinking its a him

Click to collapse



banned for having all your friend's birthdays in the 1 year.


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 18, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for having all your friend's birthdays in the 1 year.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming they have friends.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for assuming they have friends.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



banned for having a gif in your sig


----------



## rickballs (Apr 18, 2012)

iok1 said:


> banned for having a gif in your sig

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 18, 2012)

rickballs said:


> Banned for noticing
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for caring

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brekdancinbob (Apr 18, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for caring
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing he cared


----------



## lamborg (Apr 18, 2012)

brekdancinbob said:


> Banned for noticing he cared

Click to collapse



banned for no avatar or sig. of dancing bob


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 18, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for no avatar or sig. of dancing bob

Click to collapse



Banned because I keep hitting the thanks button instead of quote...... Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhh.


sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 18, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because I keep hitting the thanks button instead of quote...... Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhh.
> 
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned for that.
Here, I am giving you another chance.


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn this phone....... *@#$

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 18, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Damn this phone....... *@#$
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned for doing that again, and I am giving you another chance peach.


----------



## arenase (Apr 18, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Banned for that.
> Here, I am giving you another chance.

Click to collapse



Banned, because you should never give a second chance to make a third impression...


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 18, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned, because you should never give a second chance to make a third impression...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning with a twisted quote. And no, I'm not teagan and I'm a dude.


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 18, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for banning with a twisted quote. And no, I'm not teagan and I'm a dude.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you're a dude.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for thinking you're a dude.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am The Dude.


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 18, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned because I am The Dude.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a "dude" avatar.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## yosup (Apr 18, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for not having a "dude" avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned (all y'az) for making me think of the movie:  The Lebowski!  You know ... "I'm The Dude, man."


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 18, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned (all y'az) for making me think of the movie:  The Lebowski!  You know ... "I'm The Dude, man."

Click to collapse



Banned for making a birth control reference:

"Do not use YAZ if you smoke and are over age 35. Smoking increases your risk of serious side effects from the Pill, which can be life-threatening, including blood clots, stroke or heart attack. This risk increases with age and number of cigarettes smoked."

Also, "The Big Lebowski"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for making a birth control reference:
> 
> "Do not use YAZ if you smoke and are over age 35. Smoking increases your risk of serious side effects from the Pill, which can be life-threatening, including blood clots, stroke or heart attack. This risk increases with age and number of cigarettes smoked."
> 
> Also, "The Big Lebowski"

Click to collapse



Banned because nothing on YAZ says you have to be a woman to take it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for making a birth control reference:
> 
> "Do not use YAZ if you smoke and are over age 35. Smoking increases your risk of serious side effects from the Pill, which can be life-threatening, including blood clots, stroke or heart attack. This risk increases with age and number of cigarettes smoked."
> 
> Also, "The Big Lebowski"

Click to collapse



Banned for showing ill effects of smoking! Surely I DO..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 18, 2012)

altruistic666 said:


> Banned for showing ill effects of smoking! Surely I DO..

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping a quote when banning.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for skipping a quote when banning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



bANNED for misunderstanding that i missed a quote


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 18, 2012)

altruistic666 said:


> bANNED for misunderstanding that i missed a quote

Click to collapse



Banned for reverse capitalization.


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for reverse capitalization.

Click to collapse



1
Banned for keeping a vigil on trifle thing


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 18, 2012)

altruistic666 said:


> 1
> Banned for keeping a vigil on trifle thing

Click to collapse



Banned because I like trifle and you shouldn't bring its name into disrepute.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 18, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because I like trifle and you shouldn't bring its name into disrepute.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause dat dont make no sense

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 19, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned 'cause dat dont make no sense
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you are absolutely right. It don't make no damn sense.


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 19, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned because you are absolutely right. It don't make no damn sense.

Click to collapse



Banned because making sense is over rated. 

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 19, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because making sense is over rated.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned because EVERYTHING is overrated.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 19, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned because EVERYTHING is overrated.

Click to collapse



banned for thinking Avengers is overrated


----------



## Leegalaxy (Apr 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for thinking Avengers is overrated

Click to collapse



Banned for dustin' vj-jays. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Apr 19, 2012)

Leegalaxy said:


> Banned for dustin' vj-jays.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because just because. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 19, 2012)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Banned because just because.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for Gahh in ur username


----------



## yosup (Apr 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for Gahh in ur username

Click to collapse



Banned ... but I fah Gahh why!!   :what:


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 19, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned ... but I fah Gahh why!!   :what:

Click to collapse



unbanned from your next ban for keeping my thanks meter running.. XD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> unbanned from your next ban for keeping my thanks meter running.. XD

Click to collapse



Ban the man, save the empire!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ban the man, save the empire!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



banned for using a coffee pot instead of a phone.


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using a coffee pot instead of a phone.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like coffee.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using a coffee pot instead of a phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being at all interested in a device that can access the internet, and make coffee.  Banned a second time for possibly not being human.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

rockstarrrrrrrr said:


> does anyone like this SE latest ics official rom?? what extra features does it have?

Click to collapse



Banned for **** you. Take your complaints elsewhere.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## xXJay_RXx (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone who doesn't like this post will be banned


----------



## veladem (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned for trying to summon flamers... Damn, here they come... 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 19, 2012)

veladem said:


> Banned for trying to summon flamers... Damn, here they come...
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for summoning me

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 19, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for summoning me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not summoning before the court


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned because I want to ban you

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 19, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned because I want to ban you
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that ban has already been used quite a few times. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because that ban has already been used quite a few times. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for the angry tweety


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 19, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for the angry tweety

Click to collapse



Banned because Tweety's angry about being banned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because Tweety's angry about being banned.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned again to change tweety's mood


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 19, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned again to change tweety's mood

Click to collapse



banned because tweety sucks.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 19, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> banned because tweety sucks.

Click to collapse



Banned so you can take time off from XDA and eat your boyfriend's d**k.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned so you can take time off from XDA and eat your boyfriend's d**k.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being so abusive and saying I'm gay. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Apr 19, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for being so abusive and saying I'm gay.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for crying 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 19, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for being so abusive and saying I'm gay.

Click to collapse




Banned for not liking the abuse.





Android311 said:


> Banned for crying

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned for double banning

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned because it's night. 

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## Mmjk3 (Apr 19, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned because it's night.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 19, 2012)

Mmjk3 said:


> Banned because I said so
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a ****ty ban excuse.


----------



## leo321 (Apr 19, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for giving a ****ty ban excuse.

Click to collapse



Banned for criticizing his ban.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## razvan0311 (Apr 19, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for criticizing his ban.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being nervous


----------



## leo321 (Apr 19, 2012)

razvan0311 said:


> Banned for being nervous

Click to collapse



Banned for falsely interpreting my emotions.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## iCaal (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned for having emotions

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 19, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for falsely interpreting my emotions.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz your name reminds me of Godfather

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## iCaal (Apr 19, 2012)

Banned for not banning the person above you... And making me laugh

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 19, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you... And making me laugh
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing instead of LOL'ing.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## yosup (Apr 19, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for laughing instead of LOL'ing.

Click to collapse



Banned for smiling (instead of laughing) in your avatar.


----------



## leo321 (Apr 20, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for smiling (instead of laughing) in your avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for winking


Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## iCaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned for getting in my way of banning the previous post.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## yosup (Apr 20, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for getting in my way of banning the previous post.

Click to collapse



Banned for not hacking into XDA and removing the post standing in your way of ultimately banning the person you actually wanted to ban ... (takes deep breath) ...


----------



## leo321 (Apr 20, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for not hacking into XDA and removing the post standing in your way of ultimately banning the person you actually wanted to ban ... (takes deep breath) ...

Click to collapse



Banned for needing a deep breath. You should stop smoking btw. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 20, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for needing a deep breath. You should stop smoking btw.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz its better to be banned than killed by a gangster

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## iCaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned because the godfather is being hypocritical and telling people to stop smoking

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Apr 20, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned because the godfather is being hypocritical and telling people to stop smoking
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I smoke, and because my username comes from the HTC hd2's codename, Leo. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## ladyhaly (Apr 20, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned because the godfather is being hypocritical and telling people to stop smoking
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because my godfather said so.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## iCaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned for fake avatar

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Apr 20, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for fake avatar
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a cat eating avatar.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## iCaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned for disrespecting George bush's eating habits

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Apr 20, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for disrespecting George bush's eating habits
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for respecting a former presidents eating habits


Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## iCaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned for showing your face in these parts

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## yosup (Apr 20, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for showing your face in these parts

Click to collapse



Banned for (wah, wah ... wah, wah, wah) ~ ie. that's the "Peanuts" translation of my ban.  :screwy:


----------



## iCaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned for confusing me

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Apr 20, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for confusing me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing Charlie Brown.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for not knowing Charlie Brown.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because F*** Charlie Brown:







Holographic Tupac says bring it. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ladyhaly (Apr 20, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for not knowing Charlie Brown.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because he did not mention Snoopy.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eyfreel (Apr 20, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned because he did not mention Snoopy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot to put a smiley


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 20, 2012)

eyfreel said:


> Banned because you forgot to put a smiley

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smiley

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick0703 (Apr 20, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for using a smiley
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't use a smiley!  Smilies make conversation interesting and friendly. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 (SGH-I896) using XDA.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 20, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because you didn't use a smiley!  Smilies make conversation interesting and friendly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 (SGH-I896) using XDA.

Click to collapse



banned for being right


----------



## ...Awesome... (Apr 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being right

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing with a smiling freak 

Sent from my ROOTIE TOOTIE FRESH 'N FRUITY GLACIER


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 20, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Banned for agreeing with a smiling freak
> 
> Sent from my ROOTIE TOOTIE FRESH 'N FRUITY GLACIER

Click to collapse



Banned because excessive smileys are freaky

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned for being intimidated by smileys 




:beer:


Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 20, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for being intimidated by smileys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::banghead::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::what::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::sly::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::screwy::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 20, 2012)

;25079289 said:
			
		

> Banned because too beer
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-S5570 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being Thor : God of Thunder, not Ninkasi... 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## Nick0703 (Apr 20, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for being Thor : God of Thunder, not Ninkasi...
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse



Banned because you just found that now.  Here's some beers to you! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-I9000 (SGH-I896) using XDA.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 20, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because you just found that now.  Here's some beers to you! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 (SGH-I896) using XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i want whiskey

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 20, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> Banned because you are a whiskeyman

Click to collapse



banned for talking hard liquor on a public forum, and banning me some pages earlier when i did so..


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 20, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> Banned because your avatar has a troll face

Click to collapse



banned because in my profile i dont.


----------



## walent (Apr 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned because in my profile i dont.

Click to collapse



Kickbanned because banning is too mainstream


----------



## arenase (Apr 20, 2012)

walent said:


> Kickbanned because banning is too mainstream

Click to collapse



This is a Stop The Violence, Free Willy, and Save The World type of ban.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 20, 2012)

arenase said:


> This is a Stop The Violence, Free Willy, and Save The World type of ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for being nice


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 20, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for being nice

Click to collapse



Banned for being rude 

Sent from a X8 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 20, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for being rude
> 
> Sent from a X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a herpderp


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a herpderp

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a herpderp 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 20, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for not being a herpderp
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being significant

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 20, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not being significant
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for using deep meaning sentences


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using deep meaning sentences

Click to collapse



Banned for drooling uncontrollably


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 20, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for drooling uncontrollably

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i have arachnophobia

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 20, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz i have arachnophobia
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for not answering my PM


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 20, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for not answering my PM

Click to collapse



banned bcuz i have 55 unread PMs


----------



## enskje (Apr 20, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> banned bcuz i have 55 unread PMs

Click to collapse



Banned coz, i am god of bans : D

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 20, 2012)

ensoy said:


> Banned coz, i am god of bans : D
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because Gods never think of themselves


----------



## bogdan5844 (Apr 20, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned because Gods never think of themselves

Click to collapse



Banned for daring to say a God is wrong.


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 20, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned because Gods never think of themselves

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz God always sends crappy singers like justin bieber

Sent from my Xperia Neo


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 20, 2012)

Ryokhan said:


> Banned bcuz God always sends crappy singers like justin bieber
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo

Click to collapse



Banned because I didnt sent anyone

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned for having huge congruent sigpic that takes up 1/2 a screen


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 20, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for having huge congruent sigpic that takes up 1/2 a screen

Click to collapse



Banned for having a small screen.
Music has no size

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 20, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for having a small screen.
> Music has no size
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because some music takes up too much space...... Like Beeber.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 20, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because some music takes up too much space...... Like Beeber.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing difference between 'taking up space' & 'wasting space' (meaning bieber)


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 20, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for not knowing difference between 'taking up space' & 'wasting space' (meaning bieber)

Click to collapse



Banned for the biggest truth in this thread

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 20, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for the biggest truth in this thread
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for shrinking your Sig


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 20, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for shrinking your Sig

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone knows its not the size that counts....

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 20, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for shrinking your Sig

Click to collapse



Banned for not being satisfied and i think ill make it big again


Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 20, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for not being satisfied and i think ill make it big again
> 
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for blatantly trying to compensate for other "short"comings.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 20, 2012)

;25104554 said:
			
		

> Banned for being a prof.:thumbdown:

Click to collapse



Banned for being a God who uses a hammer.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## dhruv.always (Apr 20, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for being a God who uses a hammer.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



banned coz it is only his username...


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned because you fail 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## yosup (Apr 21, 2012)

Unbeatable Guy said:


> Banned because you fail

Click to collapse



Banned because while you may be "Unbeatable," you certainly aren't "Unbannable."


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned because while you may be "Unbeatable," you certainly aren't "Unbannable."

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you aren't either

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## yosup (Apr 21, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz you aren't either

Click to collapse



Banned for making me say, "Tru dat."


----------



## jt.one (Apr 21, 2012)

banned for using "" emoticon.


----------



## yosup (Apr 21, 2012)

jt.one said:


> banned for using "" emoticon.

Click to collapse



Banned for hurting my emoti(c)ons.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 21, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for hurting my emoti(c)ons.

Click to collapse



banned for using parenthesis


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using parenthesis

Click to collapse



Banned for the underuse of parenthesis

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 21, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for the underuse of parenthesis
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting the use of parenthesis.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned for not promoting the use of {curly brace} as a parenthesis alternative

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## yosup (Apr 21, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for not promoting the use of {curly brace} as a parenthesis alternative

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining how to pick the food out of the {curly braces}!!!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 21, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for not explaining how to pick the food out of the {curly braces}!!!!

Click to collapse



banned for "EARTH SHALL EXPLODE" level of pun.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for "EARTH SHALL EXPLODE" level of pun.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a dj

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for not being a dj
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for making your sig smaller


----------



## Skyღ (Apr 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making your sig smaller

Click to collapse



 Banned for making your sig veh small.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Banned for making your sig veh small.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying about being in my house


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lying about being in my house

Click to collapse



Banned for not having gps signal

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Ryokhan (Apr 21, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for not having gps signal
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for living in internal storage and not using app2sd

Sent from my xperia neo


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ryokhan said:


> Banned for living in internal storage and not using app2sd
> 
> Sent from my xperia neo

Click to collapse



Banned for using an iPhone


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using an iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned for blatantly lying, or trying to pull a lousy joke

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for blatantly lying, or trying to pull a lousy joke
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm less than 30 posts close to 16,000


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using an iPhone

Click to collapse



I ban you for the most offensive lie ever







Tenpin said:


> Banned for blatantly lying, or trying to pull a lousy joke
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban you for having a moving coffin

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned for making me edit

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 21, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for making me edit

Click to collapse



Banned for making me edit change what I was gonna say.


sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for making me edit change what I was gonna say.
> 
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned coz everyone likes 'em big..


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz everyone likes 'em big..

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz 1st time i saw your nick i thought it says "dastan"

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 21, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz 1st time i saw your nick i thought it says "dastan"
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because..... well...... its saturday and that's how I roll on Saturdays.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because..... well...... its saturday and that's how I roll on Saturdays.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



banned for not Rick Rolling instead.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

;25124713 said:
			
		

> I joke here but i'm really a moderator of another forum and i can ban the people hahaha

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz mods played this too(look on 1st page)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 21, 2012)

;25124713 said:
			
		

> I joke here but i'm really a moderator of another forum and i can ban the people hahaha

Click to collapse



Banned for neglecting your duties elsewhere. Why play at banning people instead of kicking ass for real.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

;25124829 said:
			
		

> Banned for not being a hell's moderator as me

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz maybe i am

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned bcos I really need to be banned again


Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned bcos I really need to be banned again
> 
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse



Banned for asking for it


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for asking for it

Click to collapse



Banned for falling into the trap 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for falling into the trap
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse








banned


----------



## Amer (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned for saying "its a trap" a  second time after it has already been said that its a trap ... 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 21, 2012)

Amer said:


> Banned for saying "its a trap" a  second time after it has already been said that its a trap ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for very small font sig.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for very small font sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a person who remembers "courage the cowardly dog"

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Ayoodannyx (Apr 21, 2012)

banned myself for having only 8 posts.


----------



## navras1719 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ayoodannyx said:


> banned myself for having only 8 posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for not offering a way funnier reason to be banned


----------



## lamborg (Apr 21, 2012)

navras1719 said:


> Banned for not offering a way funnier reason to be banned

Click to collapse



banned for no sig


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 21, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for no sig

Click to collapse



banned because Optimus Prime was a truck & not a Lamborghini..


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned for having my hobby as a username

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 21, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for having my hobby as a username
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.2

Click to collapse



banned coz i am rofl'ing.. XD


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i am rofl'ing.. XD

Click to collapse



Banned for rofling in the ban thread, where are your manners?


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for rofling in the ban thread, where are your manners?

Click to collapse



banned for talking about mannerism in a banning thread..


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned for being rude. Where are YOUR manners?

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Banned for being rude. Where are YOUR manners?
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet

Click to collapse



Banned because ikr, kids these days need to be burned in huge ovens


----------



## jt.one (Apr 21, 2012)

banned for having a "DONT CLICK HERE!" link in your sig.


makes me wanna click....


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 21, 2012)

jt.one said:


> banned for having a "DONT CLICK HERE!" link in your sig.
> 
> 
> makes me wanna click....

Click to collapse



Banned for not clicking the "don't click here" link. Unless you have epilepsy then its ok.

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 21, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Banned for not clicking the "don't click here" link. Unless you have epilepsy then its ok.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet

Click to collapse



Banned for making an epilepsy joke. It's not fitting in this context.....


----------



## yosup (Apr 22, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for making an epilepsy joke. It's not fitting in this context.....

Click to collapse



Banned for making me absolutely agree and not whole heartedly be able to ban you.

( Nevermind ... I voluntarily ban myself!!  :what: )


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 22, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for making me absolutely agree and not whole heartedly be able to ban you.
> 
> ( Nevermind ... I voluntarily ban myself!!  :what: )

Click to collapse



Banned for having that guitar in your profile pic.

Sent from my stratocaster using Fender premium


----------



## iregret (Apr 22, 2012)

banned for banning the person above you.


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 22, 2012)

iregret said:


> banned for banning the person above you.

Click to collapse



banned for using this thread to up your postcount so you can post in the dev section


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because ikr, kids these days need to be burned in huge ovens

Click to collapse



banned coz i'm 22.. :|



alaman68 said:


> banned for using this thread to up your postcount so you can post in the dev section

Click to collapse



banned for living in a place that is "Always Sunny"


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i'm 22.. :|
> 
> banned for living in a place that is "Always Sunny"

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz *Eels - Fresh Feelin*g is soooooooooooo last week, dude!


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 22, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned bcuz *Eels - Fresh Feelin*g is soooooooooooo last week, dude!

Click to collapse



Banned because no one says "dude" since Bill and Ted.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because no one says "dude" since Bill and Ted.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



You're banned DUDE

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> You're banned DUDE
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned, mate

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned, mate
> 
> Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the standard 'banned for / because' statement. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for not using the standard 'banned for / because' statement.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i had a optimus one for 3 days. Worst phone ever(no ofense)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 22, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz i had a optimus one for 3 days. *Worst phone ever*(no ofense)
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for imitating 'Comic Book Guy' from The Simpsons


----------



## Bebida (Apr 22, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for imitating 'Comic Book Guy' from The Simpsons

Click to collapse



Banned for being on the everything everywhere network. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

Bebida said:


> Banned for being on the everything everywhere network.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being the only "recognized themer" i ever saw

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 22, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being the only "recognized themer" i ever saw
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for saying LG optimus one sucks.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## beatbrot (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned for writing Net instead of Internet in the Nickname


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 22, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned bcuz *Eels - Fresh Feelin*g is soooooooooooo last week, dude!

Click to collapse



Banned because Classics never go last week! 



beatbrot said:


> Banned for writing Net instead of Internet in the Nickname

Click to collapse



banned coz he is already running out of space with that username..


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned because Classics never go last week!
> 
> 
> 
> banned coz he is already running out of space with that username..

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing useless things


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for noticing useless things

Click to collapse



banned for talking about useless things in a "Ban the person above you" thread.. XD


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for talking about useless things in a "Ban the person above you" thread.. XD

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz is the will of God

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

;25178928 said:
			
		

> Banned for use xperia x8 and not my super galaxy mini with coffee machine engine

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz x8 is better than galaxy mini(no ofense)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> Banned because it's true...

Click to collapse



Banned for sadness


----------



## N£utrino (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sadness

Click to collapse



banned for i want and im god


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

N£utrino said:


> banned for i want and im god

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe he is





			
				;25181103 said:
			
		

> Banned because it's true...

Click to collapse



Dont be sad mini is a good phone(my uncle has one), it only has a small resolution

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## N£utrino (Apr 22, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because maybe he is

Click to collapse



banned for broken three words topic


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

N£utrino said:


> banned for broken three words topic

Click to collapse



Banned for being a super noob gtfo of my den


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a super noob gtfo of my den

Click to collapse



Banned for 16k

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for 16k
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for almost backwards 1337


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for almost backwards 1337

Click to collapse



Banned because here it is 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because here it is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



See you later, ban


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> See you later, ban

Click to collapse



Adios amigo ban

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Adios amigo ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Hasta la vista ban

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 22, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Hasta la vista ban
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Hasta Luego ban

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 22, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Hasta Luego ban
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking in normal.

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 22, 2012)

;25186189 said:
			
		

> Banned for talking normal

Click to collapse



Banned for calling English normal.
(I'm such a hypocrite) 

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 23, 2012)

altruistic666 said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite

Click to collapse



Banned for having an overused profile picture.

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 23, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Banned for having an overused profile picture.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet

Click to collapse



Banned for having an avatar full of snow

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## rajpalsinghbajwa (Apr 23, 2012)

banned for having android with clothes 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA


----------



## Nick0703 (Apr 23, 2012)

rajpalsinghbajwa said:


> banned for having android with clothes
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for disliking Android's swag. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 (SGH-I896) using XDA.


----------



## cpie20 (Apr 23, 2012)

;25193738 said:
			
		

> Just banned without reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for not reasoning.

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 23, 2012)

cpie20 said:


> Banned for not reasoning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him because he doesn't need reasoning

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## Curiousn00b (Apr 23, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned for banning him because he doesn't need reasoning
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting a reasoned

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 23, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for wanting a reasoned
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for curiosity

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 23, 2012)

;25197886 said:
			
		

> Banned for being a little troll.

Click to collapse



Banned because Trolls are disgusting magical creatures who lurks and make obscene comments

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 23, 2012)

;25198582 said:
			
		

> Banned for don't like the trolls.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz im not a troll x(

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 23, 2012)

;25198902 said:
			
		

> Re-banned because i not i've say troll but little troll.

Click to collapse



Banned for even use the word troll...(Man, I really hate that word)

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## iCaal (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned for typing with your nose

Sent from my HTC Salsa using xda premium


----------



## acoy (Apr 23, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for typing with your nose
> 
> Sent from my HTC Salsa using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for eating what looks like a dog in your avatar

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## iCaal (Apr 23, 2012)

acoy said:


> Banned for eating what looks like a dog in your avatar
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



It's George bush! And a cat!

Sent from my HTC Salsa using xda premium


----------



## acoy (Apr 23, 2012)

iCaal said:


> It's George bush! And a cat!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Salsa using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's acceptable then. Un-Banned.

Rebanned for encouraging animal cruelty, even if it's against cats.


----------



## iCaal (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned for liking cats

Sent from my HTC Salsa using xda premium


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 23, 2012)

acoy said:


> That's acceptable then. Un-Banned.
> 
> Rebanned for encouraging animal cruelty, even if it's against cats.

Click to collapse



Banned for Un-Banning Him In The First Place

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 23, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned for Un-Banning Him In The First Place
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for thinking you are the ban police


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 23, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for thinking you are the ban police

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the ban police.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 23, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because I am the ban police.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not showing ID first.


----------



## samuel2706 (Apr 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not showing ID first.

Click to collapse



Banned for trollface


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 23, 2012)

samuel2706 said:


> Banned for trollface

Click to collapse



Banned for Mudkip face? 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 23, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for Mudkip face?
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for yet another forced edit by beating me to the punch coz I is slow


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned for being too slow.  Wait, isn't that what she said? Haha.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 23, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for being too slow.  Wait, isn't that what she said? Haha.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that is what she said.


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 23, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned because that is what she said.

Click to collapse



Banned for using an old joke


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 23, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for using an old joke

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a classic joke 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arenase (Apr 23, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because it's a classic joke
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because THAT is what She said.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 23, 2012)

arenase said:


> Banned because THAT is what She said.

Click to collapse



Banned for using an over used joke

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Curiousn00b (Apr 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for using an over used joke
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I never heard of your phone 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oblato (Apr 23, 2012)

chopper the dog said:


> I ban you for using all them words that only educated people know. And also for making it so confusing to follow your story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for writing that long stuff


----------



## lil-devil (Apr 23, 2012)

banned for having less then 100 post and 4 thanks


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 23, 2012)

lil-devil said:


> banned for having less then 100 post and 4 thanks

Click to collapse



Banned for using numbers

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for using numbers
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a lil devil that may be capable of stealing your soul.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 23, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for banning a lil devil that may be capable of stealing your soul.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing it is a curse to the devil if they use numbers

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## darknagel (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned for write in this therad 

Gesendet von meinem Desire S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 23, 2012)

darknagel said:


> Banned for write in this therad
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Desire S mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for transposing letters in your words, compulsively it seems: Darknagel, therad

Darkangel*, thread*


----------



## iCaal (Apr 23, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for banning a lil devil that may be capable of stealing your soul.

Click to collapse



Banned for not shutting up

EDIT why did that take so long to post
Sent from my HTC Salsa using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (Apr 23, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned for not shutting up
> 
> EDIT why did that take so long to post
> Sent from my HTC Salsa using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for starting your name with an i

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 23, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Banned for starting your name with an i
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for starting your name with "the"


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 23, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned for even use the word troll...(Man, I really hate that word)
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because if you look up 4 or 5 posts it doesn't even make sense, there's a random reply to something no one posted this page,

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## <THOR> (Apr 23, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Banned because if you look up 4 or 5 posts it doesn't even make sense, there's a random reply to something no one posted this page,
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet

Click to collapse



Banned because no avatar.


----------



## acoy (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned for using symbols in your username


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned for not having a profile dp

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## 18lama (Apr 24, 2012)

banned for entering the wrong captcha.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 24, 2012)

18lama said:


> banned for entering the wrong captcha.

Click to collapse



 Banned because that's what she said but she liked it 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 24, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because that's what she said but she liked it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using "That's What She Said" phrase. 

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## 18lama (Apr 24, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because that's what she said but she liked it

Click to collapse



banned for using a quote owned by Steve Carell. HE OWNS it.


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 24, 2012)

18lama said:


> banned for using a quote owned by Steve Carell. HE OWNS it.

Click to collapse



Banned for making a references

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## shravbits (Apr 24, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned for making a references
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not making references

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 24, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> Banned because no avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned because you actually are.


(Had to do it)


----------



## lamborg (Apr 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because you actually are.
> 
> 
> (Had to do it)

Click to collapse



Banned because I had to do it.


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 24, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Banned because I had to do it.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so easily influenced.


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being so easily influenced.

Click to collapse



Banned for being not easily influenced

Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for being not easily influenced
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Gio using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being under the influence


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being under the influence

Click to collapse



banned for trying to be a cop


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> banned for trying to be a cop

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me doughnuts


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not giving me doughnuts

Click to collapse



banned for writing doughnuts instead of donuts


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for writing doughnuts instead of donuts

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i want donuts too

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 24, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz i want donuts too
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned coz donuts arent made eggless, and i'm pure vegan so i cant eat them


----------



## lamborg (Apr 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz donuts arent made eggless, and i'm pure vegan so i cant eat them

Click to collapse



banned because you are wrong here.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 24, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you are wrong here.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out how wrong he is. Mmmmm. Donuts.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for pointing out how wrong he is. Mmmmm. Donuts.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's doughnut**


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 24, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for pointing out how wrong he is. Mmmmm. Donuts.

Click to collapse



banned for making me hungry

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 24, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for pointing out how wrong he is. Mmmmm. Donuts.

Click to collapse



Banned for unlimitedly using the pointing out the trifle stuff from last post for banning the person!


----------



## CrackerTeg (Apr 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's doughnut**

Click to collapse



Tell that to Dunkin. Banned.


gmaster1 said:


> banned for making me hungry
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



I didn't hold a gun to your head so therefore, I didn't make you do anything. Banned.


altruistic666 said:


> Banned for unlimitedly using the pointing out the trifle stuff from last post for banning the person!

Click to collapse



Banned for not making any sense.

And all three of you are banned for failing to realize that each of you banned me rather than three guy that posted before you.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 24, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Tell that to Dunkin. Banned.
> 
> I didn't hold a gun to your head so therefore, I didn't make you do anything. Banned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for taking this personal

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for taking this personal
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because bans are more than personal, bans are serious business


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because bans are more than personal, bans are serious business

Click to collapse



In that case you are banned
Now im back in business

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 24, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> In that case you are banned
> Now im back in business
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have any business. 

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 24, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned because you don't have any business.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i wanna be back in black now

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 24, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned because you don't have any business.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because u r not gonna decide that.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 24, 2012)

altruistic666 said:


> Banned because u r not gonna decide that.

Click to collapse



Banned because I just did 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

altruistic666 said:


> Banned because u r not gonna decide that.

Click to collapse



Banned because I will make you an offer you can't refuse


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 24, 2012)

bnned beacuse ur just giving into bribe!! LOL


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 24, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz i wanna be back in black now
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know if that suppose to be a racist joke :what:

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 24, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned because I don't know if that suppose to be a racist joke :what:
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because you dont know

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## jt.one (Apr 24, 2012)

banned for having a black box avatar


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 25, 2012)

jt.one said:


> banned for having a black box avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for having a goofy avatar

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpie20 (Apr 25, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for having a goofy avatar
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because IOS rules.

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 25, 2012)

cpie20 said:


> Banned because IOS rules.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA

Click to collapse



Super Banned for even mentioning iCRAP!

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Super Banned for even mentioning iCRAP!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned to avoid this Droid vs iOS craptalk! :|


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned to avoid this Droid vs iOS craptalk! :|

Click to collapse



Banned for slightly being on i*** side... 

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2012)

banned coz i feel both are equally at par!


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i feel both are equally at par!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that Android capabilities goes beyond IOS

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 25, 2012)

everyone who bans people now is banned

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 25, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> everyone who bans people now is banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding the rules...."Ban The Person Above You"...Can't ban all... 

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2012)

banned for understanding rules


----------



## nerdfacenyan (Apr 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for understanding rules

Click to collapse



BANNED for using songs as signatures!


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 25, 2012)

nerdfacenyan said:


> BANNED for using songs as signatures!

Click to collapse



Banned for not

Sent from my AOKP Phone using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2012)

unbanned from next ban for taking my back..


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> unbanned from next ban for taking my back..

Click to collapse



Banned for making this banning thread complicated

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh God.
Wasted my 600th post on this nonsense ....my own fault.


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh God.
> Wasted my 600th post on this nonsense ....my own fault.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this is nonsense....... When it is in fact sense 3.5.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned for thinking this is nonsense....... When it is in fact sense 3.5.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



banned for the "Armageddon calling" level of Pun.. :|


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the "Armageddon calling" level of Pun.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned for trollface in your avatar.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for trollface in your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a upside down avatar pic

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 25, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned for having a upside down avatar pic
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because it's cool.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## nerdfacenyan (Apr 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because it's cool.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned for being cool on XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 25, 2012)

nerdfacenyan said:


> Banned for being cool on XDA

Click to collapse



banned for being a nerd


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 25, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being a nerd

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz your transformer is lookin' at me

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 25, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz your transformer is lookin' at me
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Invisible ban

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zxzyzd (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned because you can't ban someone from your hearth. That's just cold man!

Sent from my Excellent8 Android 4.0 using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 25, 2012)

yawn...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 25, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> yawn...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for yawning. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 25, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for yawning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for being some dude.


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 25, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being some dude.

Click to collapse



Banned for also being a random person on the net


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 25, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for also being a random person on the net

Click to collapse



Banned because is my wish to ban you

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because is my wish to ban you
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because the English language should not be butchered.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because the English language should not be butchered.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



banned cause i am jelly of your galaxy nexus and want mine 

double banned cause all verizon roms work on sprints galaxy nexus but the radio does not    We need a radio fix!!!!


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i am jelly of your galaxy nexus and want mine
> 
> double banned cause all verizon roms work on sprints galaxy nexus but the radio does not    We need a radio fix!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being "jelly" lol

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## iok1 (Apr 25, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being "jelly" lol
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for being an invisible x8

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i am jelly of your galaxy nexus and want mine
> 
> double banned cause all verizon roms work on sprints galaxy nexus but the radio does not    We need a radio fix!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're on Sprint. Lol You shouldn't be jealous of those above you in social status. 







X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being "jelly" lol
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for not being "jelly".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because you're on Sprint. Lol You shouldn't be jealous of those above you in social status.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you know why 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because you're on Sprint. Lol You shouldn't be jealous of those above you in social status.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause i was thinking about getting a verizon plan but damn it is way to expensive

40 bucks for 450 min
+
50 for only 5gb of data
+
20
for
Unlimited messaging

F*CK!!!! 

Sprint off my dads plan+ 20 bucks a month for all of the above but unlimited data and i can use more minutes if i want


----------



## lamborg (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i was thinking about getting a verizon plan but damn it is way to expensive
> 
> 40 bucks for 450 min
> +
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because david doesn't rule, dave does.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because david doesn't rule, dave does.

Click to collapse



banned cause my friends call me dave and my family so i guess i do rule after all


----------



## lamborg (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause my friends call me dave and my family so i guess i do rule after all

Click to collapse



banned for the rule.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 25, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for the rule.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz rules are made to be broke(no ofense mods)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## CTU_Loscombe (Apr 25, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz rules are made to be broke(no ofense mods)
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for butchering the English language 

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 25, 2012)

slow typing, take it easy

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




CTU_Loscombe said:


> Banned for butchering the English language
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not posting much


----------



## Ceelos09 (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned because the topic of the thread is to ban the person above you 

Yes...I'm a n00b to this thread 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ceelos09 said:


> Banned because the topic of the thread is to ban the person above you
> 
> Yes...I'm a n00b to this thread
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not quoting the person you are banning, nOOb!!!!


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 25, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for not quoting the person you are banning, nOOb!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because Real lost his match against Bayern 

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## cdordon (Apr 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because Real lost his match against Bayern
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned because race car.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Apr 26, 2012)

cdordon said:


> Banned because race car.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because of your post's abstractness 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 26, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Banned because of your post's abstractness
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because that was a foolish reason.


----------



## thelowend (Apr 26, 2012)

-HellRaiser- said:


> Banned because that was a foolish reason.

Click to collapse



Banned because.. 

You know what? I get a mean vibe from this thread. I don't think anyone in particular is, it's just nature of the whole thing brings feelings of hostility. 
So you are not banned  

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 26, 2012)

-HellRaiser- said:


> Banned because that was a foolish reason.

Click to collapse



banned to continue the custom of banning.



thelowend said:


> Banned because..
> 
> You know what? I get a mean vibe from this thread. I don't think anyone in particular is, it's just nature of the whole thing brings feelings of hostility.
> So you are not banned
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not continuing the custom of banning..


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 26, 2012)

I did not quoted anyone to ban...Why? Because there's no one "ABOVE ME" because I am The Supreme Being ...Hahaha

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 26, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> I did not quoted anyone to ban...Why? Because there's no one "ABOVE ME" because I am The Supreme Being ...Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned to bring you out of hallucination.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned to bring you out of hallucination.

Click to collapse



Banned because he is actually  delusional 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Apr 26, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because he is actually  delusional
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me delusional when I have super power... watch this.... I will have someone try to ban me...

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 26, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned for calling me delusional when I have super power... watch this.... I will have someone try to ban me...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having super lame powers.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for having super lame powers.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having lame powers


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having lame powers

Click to collapse



Banned because some of us only have lame powers and that's better than nothing.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## musicalchino (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because some of us only have lame powers and that's better than nothing.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned because Prof Peach likes em big (that's what she said)


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 26, 2012)

musicalchino said:


> Banned because Prof Peach likes em big (that's what she said)

Click to collapse



Banned for, dafuq did I just read?


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for, dafuq did I just read?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what are you talking about.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for, dafuq did I just read?

Click to collapse



banned for the fact the i agree with the 'Dafuq did i just read'

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for the fact the i agree with the 'Dafuq did i just read'
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned because i agree too


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 26, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> banned because i agree too

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't agree.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 26, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I don't agree.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



banned for not agreeing.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 26, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for not agreeing.

Click to collapse



banned for pulling last page's topic till now..


----------



## lamborg (Apr 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for pulling last page's topic till now..

Click to collapse



banned for being in dust


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 26, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being in dust

Click to collapse



Banned because, all we are is dust in the wind.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because, all we are is dust in the wind.

Click to collapse



banned as your username cannot be spelled


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned as your username cannot be spelled

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking for the deeper meaning


----------



## s14evil (Apr 26, 2012)

Band for the thinking kid

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 26, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Band for the thinking kid
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not fully understanding the English language. Or is that a band name and you posted in the wrong place?


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not fully understanding the English language. Or is that a band name and you posted in the wrong place?

Click to collapse



banned for multiple questioning..


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for multiple questioning..

Click to collapse



Banned for the irony.


----------



## Ceelos09 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for the irony.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the irony

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## lessthanzach (Apr 26, 2012)

Ceelos09 said:


> Banned for pointing out the irony
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a Galaxy Note.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## s14evil (Apr 26, 2012)

lessthanzach said:


> Banned for not having a Galaxy Note.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Samsung...

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## lessthanzach (Apr 26, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned for having a Samsung...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of my battery life 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## ursubpar (Apr 27, 2012)

lessthanzach said:


> Banned for being jealous of my buttery life
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an Exynos processor.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned because Xperia UI is nicer than TouchWiz...

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## s14evil (Apr 27, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned because Xperia UI is nicer than TouchWiz...
> 
> Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned this guy for not having HTC sense

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 27, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned this guy for not having HTC sense
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a person who has x8's lil' brother
And xperia UI is a lot nicer than touchwiz

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 27, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for banning a person who has x8's lil' brother
> And xperia UI is a lot nicer than touchwiz
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for talking about phones.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for talking about phones.

Click to collapse



Banned from using phones

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 27, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned from using phones
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for impossible ban


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> banned because i agree too

Click to collapse



Banned for being a follower and not a leader.

EDIT: I BAN MYSELF FOR NOT READING THE MOST RECENT POST.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for being a follower and not a leader.
> 
> EDIT: I BAN MYSELF FOR NOT READING THE MOST RECENT POST.
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the past then admitting guilt

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for living in the past then admitting guilt
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned, but can you be my lawyer?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deviler (Apr 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned, but can you be my lawyer?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




I just want a sleep..can you BAN me now


----------



## yosup (Apr 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned, but can you be my lawyer?

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting to mention the pro-bono part.  
( arrgghhh ... I was too slow.  Maybe I need a lawyer?  :what: )


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

deviler said:


> I just want a sleep..can you BAN me now

Click to collapse



I ban you...now sleep.....sleep....sleep.....sleep....

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I ban you...now sleep.....sleep....sleep.....sleep....
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



banned coz its morning for me.


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz its morning for me.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz it is 12:34 Here 

Sent from a X8 using my thumbs


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned cuz it is 12:34 Here
> 
> Sent from a X8 using my thumbs

Click to collapse



Banned for begging for thanks


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for begging for thanks

Click to collapse



Banned as usual

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned as usual
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the ban master


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning the ban master

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the person who banned the banning master(you)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 27, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for banning the person who banned the banning master(you)
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the person that banned the person that banned the 'banned' master

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for banning the person that banned the person that banned the 'banned' master
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the.....whatever

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for banning the.....whatever
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for being out of words


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being out of words

Click to collapse



Banned for a lame avatar.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## lessthanzach (Apr 27, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for a lame avatar.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a lame handle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 27, 2012)

lessthanzach said:


> Banned for a lame handle.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for no avatar.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 27, 2012)

I ban you because if i don't my family will starve to death and i may be ok with that but i would have to leave for adoption center then. And i don't like adoption centers but luckily i would be adopted very early by 2 immature people, that smoke in their own house and it stinks, then 2 months later they die together in lung cancer and i flee from home and befriend a beggar, and become a beggar for the rest of my life. Therefore i have to ban you!


----------



## iCaal (Apr 27, 2012)

Banned because shutup

Sent from my HTC Salsa using xda premium


----------



## Prof Peach (Apr 27, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned because shutup
> 
> Sent from my HTC Salsa using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because we just witnessed the New Justin Beeba movie script unfold in front of us.

sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.


----------



## cpie20 (Apr 28, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Banned because we just witnessed the New Justin Beeba movie script unfold in front of us.
> 
> sent from my CoreDroid powered DHD.

Click to collapse



Banned because I LOVE Justin beiber. <3


Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## superbeak (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned for liking mediocre musicians.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## deviler (Apr 28, 2012)

superbeak said:


> Banned for liking mediocre musicians.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA

Click to collapse



Lets get some beer and ban everyone in here


----------



## 2fasteddie (Apr 28, 2012)

deviler said:


> Lets get some beer and ban everyone in here

Click to collapse



Banned for being a drunk 

Coming at you from all dimensions(3VO)
downgraded to hboot 1.4


----------



## kingoanklebreakn (Apr 28, 2012)

2fasteddie said:


> Banned for being a drunk
> 
> Coming at you from all dimensions(3VO)
> downgraded to hboot 1.4

Click to collapse



Banned for being 2 fast to judge someone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilentStormer (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned for not posting on Google+

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet


----------



## s14evil (Apr 28, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Banned for not posting on Google+
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.02 Nook Tablet

Click to collapse



Banned for having a nook tablet

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned like the battle of the bands

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Banned like the battle of the bands
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz your name is steve

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 28, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz your name is steve
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned coz its Steev


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned bcuz chuck norris wants steve



Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 28, 2012)

Unbanned cuz I'm a scubadiver

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Unbanned cuz I'm a scubadiver
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



Haha banned for not be able to ban me
Chuck Norris power

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 28, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Haha banned for not be able to ban me
> Chuck Norris power
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned!
chuck norris PWNED!


----------



## Wagierek (Apr 28, 2012)

Ban to every one of you for making jokes from Chuck Norris. ;]


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 28, 2012)

Wagierek said:


> Ban to every one of you for making jokes from Chuck Norris. ;]

Click to collapse



banned coz Chuck Norris is a Joke topic.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz Chuck Norris is a Joke topic.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying allmighty norris is a joke

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 28, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for saying allmighty norris is a joke
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned because you've posted that post above at 11:22 ( for me at least)

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned because you're right


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned because i'm right 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned because i'm right
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because chuck Norris is gay

Sent from the brick


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because chuck Norris is gay
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



banned coz i clicked there :|


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i clicked there :|

Click to collapse



Banned for being  weak


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being  weak

Click to collapse



Banned for being strong
May the Force be with you

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 28, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being strong
> May the Force be with you
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for using Force, you are hereby sentenced to life imprisonment.. XD


----------



## lamborg (Apr 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using Force, you are hereby sentenced to life imprisonment.. XD

Click to collapse



banned for imprisoning him, he can use his Force to jail break


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 28, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for imprisoning him, he can use his Force to jail break

Click to collapse



banned for finding the flaw in my ban..


----------



## iok1 (Apr 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for finding the flaw in my ban..

Click to collapse



Banned for having a flaw in your ban

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 28, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having a flaw in your ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



banned for not having a flaw

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 28, 2012)

Banged your mom




Banned*

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 28, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Banged your mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banging his mom.



*baning

Sent from Apple iPhone 4s


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 28, 2012)

-HellRaiser- said:


> Banned for banging his mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



His mom wanted to be banged really bad sorry

Oops banned*


Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## ursubpar (Apr 28, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> His mom wanted to be banged really bad sorry
> 
> Oops banned*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for prostitution. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 28, 2012)

I never paid her?
So banned

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## _base2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Banning myself for flashing a leak on a locked bootloader RAZR lol ^_^ 

[ 43V3R IC3'd on .84 ]


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned because youve banned yourselve 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned because youre just a guy with no feelings!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

Banned for double post

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Nick0703 (Apr 28, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for double post
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for single post.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for single post.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz u did the same thing

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 28, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz u did the same thing
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned bcuz someone banged my mom 

*banned

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## ursubpar (Apr 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned bcuz someone banged my mom
> 
> *banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because yo mama.


----------



## jalexishg (Apr 29, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned because yo mama.

Click to collapse



Banned for using yo mama jokes.

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## s14evil (Apr 29, 2012)

jalexishg said:


> Banned for using yo mama jokes.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a cdma phone 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 29, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned for using a cdma phone
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using an Easter Egg Android image as ur Avatar..


----------



## s14evil (Apr 29, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using an Easter Egg Android image as ur Avatar..

Click to collapse



Banned for not using an Easter egg...

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned for not using an Easter egg...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for punching babies


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for punching babies

Click to collapse



banned for killing babies

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for killing babies
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## sleepijs_ (Apr 29, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for pointing that out
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



^^ banned because I feel like a real badass   

*Urban Dictionary: Badass


The badass is an uncommon man of supreme style. He does what he wants, when he wants, where he wants. You won't find him on facebook, myspace, msn but you might find him on XDA *


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> ^^ banned because I feel like a real badass
> 
> *Urban Dictionary: Badass
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i didnt find it
Haha owned

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## sleepijs_ (Apr 29, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz i didnt find it
> Haha owned
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Pwned cuz banning is simply not enough


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Pwned cuz banning is simply not enough

Click to collapse



Banned for too much effort into banning


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned bcuz someone banged my mom
> 
> *banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing this from me

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 29, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Banned for stealing this from me
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for an out of the blue ban..


----------



## ursubpar (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned for Samsung not releasing ICS for Galaxy S Devices.

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




ScubaSteev said:


> Banned for stealing this from me
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for allowing it


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 29, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned for Samsung not releasing ICS for Galaxy S Devices.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you have official cm9 support and for not using it. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 29, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because you have official cm9 support and for not using it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having Official CM9 support (but then again, I don't have it )


----------



## SpaceCaker (Apr 29, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because you have official cm9 support and for not using it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that cruel word *official* 

unwritten sentance


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 29, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because you have official cm9 support and for not using it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he may dislike cm9? 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

Banned for questioning

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## jalexishg (Apr 29, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for questioning
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for using an Xperia device *ewwwwww* 

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## nikos523 (Apr 29, 2012)

jalexishg said:


> Banned for using an Xperia device *ewwwwww*
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you hate everything


Sent from my Galaxy S using homing pigeon


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 29, 2012)

nikos523 said:


> Banned cause you hate everything
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S using homing pigeon

Click to collapse



Banned because he has a point, it's an x8. Screen the size of my finger nail 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## nikos523 (Apr 29, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned because he has a point, it's an x8. Screen the size of my finger nail
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are right...!

Sent from my Galaxy S using homing pigeon


----------



## av4tar (Apr 29, 2012)

nikos523 said:


> Banned cause you are right...!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S using homing pigeon

Click to collapse



Banned because no one is right, its an opinion 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

av4tar said:


> Banned because no one is right, its an opinion
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz u have also a xperia
And i love small phones with screen big as a nail 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## nikos523 (Apr 29, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz u have also a xperia
> And i love small phones with screen big as a nail
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned cause my battery is low

Sent from my Galaxy S using homing pigeon


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 29, 2012)

nikos523 said:


> Banned cause my battery is low
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S using homing pigeon

Click to collapse



Banned for not charging your phone.



X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz u have also a xperia
> And i love small phones with screen big as a nail
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for having a fetish for small screens.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 29, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not charging your phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for saying he has a fetish for small screens

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## av4tar (Apr 29, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for saying he has a fetish for small screens
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because there's nothing wrong with a fetish of small things 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## jalexishg (Apr 30, 2012)

av4tar said:


> Banned because there's nothing wrong with a fetish of small things
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking big juicy phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superbeak (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned for most likely owning a big juicy phone.

Sent from my Incredible using XDA


----------



## 39FarmallM (Apr 30, 2012)

jalexishg said:


> Banned for not liking big juicy phones.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for....well just banned.

Sent to a tower near you using ClearDroid and XDA app.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 30, 2012)

39FarmallM said:


> Banned for....well just banned.
> 
> Sent to a tower near you using ClearDroid and XDA app.

Click to collapse



banned coz my thanks meter reached 150.
& yes, its an "Achievement Unlocked"


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz my thanks meter reached 150.
> & yes, its an "Achievement Unlocked"

Click to collapse



Banned for celebrating a 'thanks' meter 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 30, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for celebrating a 'thanks' meter
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz i'll celebrate ur as well when u reach 150


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned becuz all the phiexz gio threads are closed

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Apr 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i'll celebrate ur as well when u reach 150

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I got ICS on my phone without your help!


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 30, 2012)

(Frank) said:


> Banned cuz I got ICS on my phone without your help!

Click to collapse



Banned because you skipped my post and bcuz you've got maclaws ics on youre phone 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned for gay cartoon avatar.
Oh ****....my avatar.....so gay...
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## nikos523 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for gay cartoon avatar.
> Oh ****....my avatar.....so gay...
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned cause girls like guitarists

Sent from my Galaxy S using homing pigeon


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned bcuz boys like girls playing at a guitar 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## scoffyburito (Apr 30, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz boys like girls playing at a guitar
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for laying the truth down

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned unless your a hot girl.....also banned cuz there is no hot girls on here D:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned for double banning 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned because your ban reason is stupid


----------



## shravbits (Apr 30, 2012)

(Frank) said:


> Banned because your ban reason is stupid

Click to collapse



Banned for calling his ban reason stupid

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 30, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for calling his ban reason stupid
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Kindle Fire (eww, Amazon _had to_ remove all the Google Apps of it!)


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 30, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for having a Kindle Fire (eww, Amazon _had to_ remove all the Google Apps of it!)

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree kindle fire sucks hard.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned for say the "K" word

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 30, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Banned for say the "K" word
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I say it again : Kindle. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Raol Emostar (Apr 30, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being "jelly" lol
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for being hypocritic and sending stuff from your heart.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 30, 2012)

raolemo said:


> Banned for being hypocritic and sending stuff from your heart.

Click to collapse



I ban you for banning people banning people 

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I ban you for banning people banning people
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for the ironical ban..


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned for trying to think of a funny way to ban people so they give you "thanks"


Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## DethMetalz69 (Apr 30, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Banned for trying to think of a funny way to ban people so they give you "thanks"
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for smelling bad


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 30, 2012)

Banned for listening to death metal

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 30, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for listening to death metal
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because death metal is g4y


----------



## nikos523 (Apr 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because death metal is g4y

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are twilight fan

Sent from my Galaxy S using homing pigeon


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 30, 2012)

nikos523 said:


> Banned cause you are twilight fan
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S using homing pigeon

Click to collapse



banned because...i cant find any achievement based games...that good enough??? yes?? no??

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because...i cant find any achievement based games...that good enough??? yes?? no??
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking hard enough

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 30, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for not looking hard enough
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned bcuz there is none (unless u hav a link?)

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## stressfreesoul (May 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned bcuz there is none (unless u hav a link?)
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the banner of bans.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 1, 2012)

stressfreesoul said:


> Banned for banning the banner of bans.

Click to collapse



banned for saing banned before i could ban you and unban someone else

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## stressfreesoul (May 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for saing banned before i could ban you and unban someone else
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the banned....


----------



## cepsbow (May 1, 2012)

Banned for being vanned

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## ursubpar (May 1, 2012)

cepsbow said:


> Banned for being vanned
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for allowing "vanning"

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## Pattttti (May 1, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned for allowing "vanning"
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being from Texas.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## The Archangel (May 1, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for being from Texas.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned cause,I can get you banned  . I couldn't do that to you.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 1, 2012)

Mr.Highway said:


> Banned cause,I can get you banned  . I couldn't do that to you.

Click to collapse



banned becuz u r a nOOb at banning

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (May 1, 2012)

Mr.Highway said:


> Banned cause,I can get you banned  . I couldn't do that to you.

Click to collapse



*Moderator banned!*
where else could i do that..


----------



## geo.samuel (May 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> *Moderator banned!*
> where else could i do that..

Click to collapse



Banned for banning an already banned moderator who tried banning the other banners banning others!!

Banned again for not finding another place to bann a moderator!!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 1, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned for banning an already banned moderator who tried banning the other banners banning others!!
> 
> Banned again for not finding another place to bann a moderator!!

Click to collapse



banned for so many bans in one post!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for so many bans in one post!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a troll face avatar

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (May 1, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for having a troll face avatar
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for using this ban against me for the 10th time.. V_V


----------



## Joel Chan (May 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using this ban against me for the 10th time.. V_V

Click to collapse



Banned for a poor sense of humour 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using this ban against me for the 10th time.. V_V

Click to collapse



10th time ??? Dude, you high ??

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (May 1, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> 10th time ??? Dude, you high ??
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for not banning..

PS: And before you almost 8-9 people have used the same reason to ban me..


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not banning..
> 
> PS: And before you almost 8-9 people have used the same reason to ban me..

Click to collapse



Banned for having 11 complsints against you avatar 

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for having 11 complsints against you avatar
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Naruto fan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## wess786 (May 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for being a Naruto fan.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having an angry tweety(?) as avatar.


----------



## nikos523 (May 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned for being a Naruto fan.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for banning Naruto fan


----------



## X8invisible (May 1, 2012)

banned for a creepy eye as avatar


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 1, 2012)

Banned for being invisible
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 1, 2012)

banned for being visible and susceptible


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 1, 2012)

Banned for prejudism against visible people

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## geo.samuel (May 2, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for prejudism against visible people
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason!! 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## geo.samuel (May 2, 2012)

Suicidal ban!! 
I ban myself!! 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## ursubpar (May 2, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Suicidal ban!!
> I ban myself!!
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



Unbanned for banning yourself.


----------



## geo.samuel (May 2, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Unbanned for banning yourself.

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the rule and being kind!! 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 2, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned for breaking the rule and being kind!!
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate hipocrite people. (Nothing to do with XDA).

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ursubpar (May 2, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned for breaking the rule and being kind!!
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse




Re-banned for banning me.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 2, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Re-banned for banning me.

Click to collapse



banned for owning a few droids.


----------



## SilentStormer (May 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for owning a few droids.

Click to collapse



Banned for owning...... not a few droids.

Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.03 Nook Tablet


----------



## Nezys (May 2, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Banned for owning...... not a few droids.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Alpha 0.03 Nook Tablet

Click to collapse



Banned because I finished my cookies this morning 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (May 2, 2012)

Nezys said:


> Banned because I finished my cookies this morning
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz thats how the cookie crumbles

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz thats how the cookie crumbles
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## Joel Chan (May 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm hungry

Click to collapse



Banned because your hunger doesn't concern anyone 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 2, 2012)

Joel Chan said:


> Banned because your hunger doesn't concern anyone
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz you're not Jackie!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 2, 2012)

bned bcz u gys aint tlkin txt lnguage

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## lamborg (May 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> bned bcz u gys aint tlkin txt lnguage
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned because your text language ain't too good.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 2, 2012)

bned bcz im da txtin kng

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## lamborg (May 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> bned bcz im da txtin kng
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned because your texting skills give a different story.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> bned bcz im da txtin kng
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because unlimited messaging makes typing like that unnecessary and those who still do, uneducated.


----------



## Lt.Win (May 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because unlimited messaging makes typing like that unnecessary and those who still do, uneducated.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the boss. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (May 2, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I'm the boss.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, "some dude on the net", you are banned - not the boss.


----------



## dUnstein (May 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> No, "some dude on the net", you are banned - not the boss.

Click to collapse



Banned for dangerous insanity...

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using xda premium


----------



## joelshawdow (May 2, 2012)

Banned for living in the city that i live

Sent from my HTC Nexus One using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (May 2, 2012)

joelshawdow said:


> Banned for living in the city that i live
> 
> Sent from my HTC Nexus One using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you dont live in Paradise City

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## iok1 (May 2, 2012)

I'll ban the person below me because he will ban me for not banning the person above me 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Thatgrass (May 2, 2012)

I cannot ban anyone, im already banned )

Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## geo.samuel (May 2, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> I cannot ban anyone, im already banned )
> 
> Don't forget to hit thanks

Click to collapse



Banned for unable to bann no one!!


----------



## Thatgrass (May 2, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned for unable to bann no one!!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that was unable to ban bcuz he was banned before he could ban! 

Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## X8invisible (May 2, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for banning someone that was unable to ban bcuz he was banned before he could ban!
> 
> Don't forget to hit thanks

Click to collapse



Banned for making me sleepy

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## iok1 (May 2, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for making me sleepy
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for being sleepy  

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for being sleepy
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the story of my life


----------



## Thatgrass (May 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling the story of my life

Click to collapse



Banned for having a life story

Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## gmaster1 (May 2, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for having a life story
> 
> Don't forget to hit thanks

Click to collapse



banned for not having a life story

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## ursubpar (May 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for not having a life story
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for using gold pickaxes.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 3, 2012)

banned for bein random

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Thatgrass (May 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for bein random
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for starting your sense with banned

Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## yosup (May 3, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for starting your sense with banned

Click to collapse



 Banned for smoking too much "Thatgrass"!!  :what:


----------



## s14evil (May 3, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for smoking too much "Thatgrass"!!  :what:

Click to collapse



Banned for not smoking the green grass

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned for not smoking the green grass
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a non grass smoker 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for banning a non grass smoker
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being the weed-guy

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Justice™ (May 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being the weed-guy
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing the weed-guy


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

Justice™ said:


> Banned for knowing the weed-guy

Click to collapse



Banned for trade mark®

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## leo321 (May 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for trade mark®
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for copyright violation. ©

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for copyright violation. ©
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz ACTA will eat you

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## leo321 (May 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz ACTA will eat you
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz ACTA will eat you
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning THEM.....

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

Banned bcuz i want to change the subject from.....ahem.......

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## playonline53tms (May 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz i want to change the subject from.....ahem.......
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for trying

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (May 3, 2012)

gmaster© is copyright of u are banned


Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> gmaster© is copyright of u are banned
> 
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i have all rights reserved®

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## evilruck (May 3, 2012)

banned cuz i hate you 

http://www.owensworld.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/Fullsize/pictures/look-like-a-*****.jpg


----------



## joelshawdow (May 3, 2012)

Banned.coz u r.evil

Sent from my HTC Nexus One using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (May 3, 2012)

joelshawdow said:


> Banned.coz u r.evil
> 
> Sent from my HTC Nexus One using XDA

Click to collapse



im with you here...that guy is banned

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> im with you here...that guy is banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm back


----------



## yosup (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm back

Click to collapse



Banned for being back ... (but not in black).


----------



## vj_dustin (May 4, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for being back ... (but not in black).

Click to collapse



banned coz i'm also back.
and i'm not in black.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i'm also back.
> and i'm not in black.

Click to collapse



Banned for racism 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## iok1 (May 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for racism
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I ban you because i had to edit my post

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## kunnusingh (May 4, 2012)

How to ban everyone?


----------



## X8invisible (May 4, 2012)

Banned for attempt of banning everyone

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for attempt of banning everyone
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you can come here and use such lame excuse to ban, and then go out, without being banned


----------



## Scabes24 (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that you can come here and use such lame excuse to ban, and then go out, without being banned

Click to collapse



Banned because your banning skills still haven't improved 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned because your banning skills still haven't improved
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what you think. 

Double banned for disappearing


----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that's what you think.
> 
> Double banned for disappearing

Click to collapse



banned for your LONG location.


----------



## geo.samuel (May 4, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for your LONG location.

Click to collapse



Banned for being borg and not cyborg 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned for being borg and not cyborg
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



banned for having an avatar with my thinking pose in it


----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for having an avatar with my thinking pose in it

Click to collapse



Banned for having an avatar that says "Damn, you are idiot" to others like I do.


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Banned for having an avatar that says "Damn, you are idiot" to others like I do.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sorry, it's just stating some facts


----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm sorry, it's just stating some facts

Click to collapse



banned because I cannot help it.


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because I cannot help it.

Click to collapse



Banned for being useless


----------



## geo.samuel (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being useless

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping iamborg!! 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being useless

Click to collapse



banned for judging.


----------



## geo.samuel (May 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for judging.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a VJ and not a DJ 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned for being a VJ and not a DJ
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



Banned because I was about to ban him for the same reason but I said F--- it


----------



## vj_dustin (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was about to ban him for the same reason but I said F--- it

Click to collapse



banned for letting laziness get in the way of your works..


----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for letting laziness get in the way of your works..

Click to collapse



banned because you should be dj vustin instead


----------



## vj_dustin (May 4, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you should be dj vustin instead

Click to collapse



banned coz i already am VJ, atleast my name's initials add upto that


----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i already am VJ, atleast my name's initials add upto that

Click to collapse



banned for adding dustin to your initials.


----------



## Tiplite2004 (May 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i already am VJ, atleast my name's initials add upto that

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive use of smiley face

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)

Tiplite2004 said:


> Banned for excessive use of smiley face
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being slow


----------



## Tiplite2004 (May 4, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being slow

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting a genius 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 4, 2012)

Tiplite2004 said:


> Banned for excessive use of smiley face
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz smileys are lively..


----------



## X8invisible (May 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz smileys are lively..

Click to collapse



Banned for saying lively instead of lovely

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Tiplite2004 (May 4, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for saying lively instead of lovely
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for using/ buying an Xperia

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 4, 2012)

Tiplite2004 said:


> Banned for using/ buying an Xperia
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for writing the product code instead of the Model name in your XDA app's sig.


----------



## X8invisible (May 4, 2012)

Tiplite2004 said:


> Banned for using/ buying an Xperia
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using/buying a galaxy s2

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## alaman68 (May 4, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for using/buying a galaxy s2
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for changing your sig without permission

i want X8 back


----------



## X8invisible (May 4, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned for changing your sig without permission
> 
> i want froyo back

Click to collapse



:what:
Banned for wanting froyo

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## alaman68 (May 4, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> :what:
> Banned for wanting froyo
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned, do over.

i want the big red X8 back


----------



## Tiplite2004 (May 4, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> banned, do over.
> 
> i want the big red X8 back

Click to collapse



Banned for putting your IQ in your screen name 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)

Tiplite2004 said:


> Banned for putting your IQ in your screen name
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for tip lite instead of tip HD


----------



## Tiplite2004 (May 4, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Banned for tip lite instead of tip HD

Click to collapse



Banned for using "Iphone5" as your login password 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)

Tiplite2004 said:


> Banned for using "Iphone5" as your login password
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for trying to hack my account.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 4, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for trying to hack my account.

Click to collapse



banned coz i'm going to sleep v_v


----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i'm going to sleep v_v

Click to collapse



banned because I am online.


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because I am online.

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious

Click to collapse



banned for not posting in my thread and paying respects to beastie boy's Adam Youch


----------



## trashwill (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not posting in m thread and paying respects to beastie boy's Adam Youch

Click to collapse



banned coz u don't make no sense.... 

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

trashwill said:


> banned coz u don't make no sense....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned cause how do i not make sense?


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause how do i not make sense?

Click to collapse



Banned for making me go to another thread


----------



## geo.samuel (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause how do i not make sense?

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are confused!! 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## trashwill (May 4, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned cause you are confused!!
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



banned for not understanding his emotions..... 

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned cause you are confused!!
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



banned cause i am waiting for the company that is going to laser sketch on my galaxy nexus cover to get sprint battery doors and hopefully have a pic up soon of the tornado android dude


----------



## geo.samuel (May 4, 2012)

trashwill said:


> banned for not understanding his emotions.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned cause u got loose motions!! 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## geo.samuel (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i am waiting for the company that is going to laser sketch on my galaxy nexus cover to get sprint battery doors and hopefully have a pic up soon of the tornado android dude

Click to collapse



You banned you so god damn banned for making me jealous!! 

Ot: waiting for the pics bub! 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## trashwill (May 4, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned cause u got loose motions!!
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



banned coz u r from a different nation.... 

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

trashwill said:


> banned coz u r from a different nation....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for getting your 10 posts in the ban thread


----------



## geo.samuel (May 4, 2012)

trashwill said:


> banned coz u r from a different nation....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are racist 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## mediarz (May 4, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned cause you are racist
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



Banned for posting too quickly.


----------



## trashwill (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting your 10 posts in the ban thread

Click to collapse



banned coz u can't stop me... 

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## geo.samuel (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for getting your 10 posts in the ban thread

Click to collapse



You are banned for making me laugh!! 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

mediarz said:


> Banned for using 'net speak'.

Click to collapse



banned for joining in January 2012 and lurking around with less then 5 posts


----------



## trashwill (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for joining in January 2012 and lurking around with less then 5 posts

Click to collapse



banned for sneaking into user statistics.... 

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## trashwill (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for joining in January 2012 and lurking around with less then 5 posts

Click to collapse



banned for not banning me from last 5 mins.. 

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

trashwill said:


> banned for not banning me from last 5 mins..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned cause i was elsewhere


----------



## geo.samuel (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause i was elsewhere

Click to collapse



Band for being elsewhere 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Band for being elsewhere
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



Banned for being there


----------



## geo.samuel (May 4, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Band for being elsewhere
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



Suicide ban for spelling mistake of ban

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## trashwill (May 4, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Suicide ban for spelling mistake of ban
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



banned for attempting suicidal ban... 

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

trashwill said:


> banned for attempting suicidal ban...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for having trash in your name


----------



## Tiplite2004 (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for having trash in your name

Click to collapse



Banned for having a narcissistic screenname 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

Tiplite2004 said:


> Banned for having a narcissistic screenname
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cause i didn't care 4 years ago when i made it


----------



## darkhandsome18 (May 5, 2012)

Since the rule of the game is ban the person above u, I hereby ban everyone who has posted before me because that's what the rule says. BANNED!!


----------



## geo.samuel (May 5, 2012)

darkhandsome18 said:


> Since the rule of the game is ban the person above u, I hereby ban everyone who has posted before me because that's what the rule says. BANNED!!

Click to collapse



Now you are above me so vengeance is mine so you are banned!!  

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## mallen462 (May 5, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Now you are above me so vengeance is mine so you are banned!!
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



Banned for a vengeful ban 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ursubpar (May 5, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for a vengeful ban
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being on a CDMA carrier.


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned for being on a CDMA carrier.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a T-mobile leg bumper!

Swyped from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium App.


----------



## daperl (May 5, 2012)

Hi, this seems like fun.


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

daperl said:


> Hi, this seems like fun.

Click to collapse



Banned for being clueless 

Swyped from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium App.


----------



## daperl (May 5, 2012)

Koizuma said:


> Banned for being clueless

Click to collapse



I was gonna ban myself, but you kind of ruined it.


----------



## 3 Doors Down (May 5, 2012)

I approve BANCEPTION.

Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.


----------



## wilbso (May 5, 2012)

3 Doors Down said:


> I approve BANCEPTION.
> 
> Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.

Click to collapse



Banned for approving banception 

sent from my x8


----------



## Lt.Win (May 5, 2012)

wilbso said:


> Banned for approving banception
> 
> sent from my x8

Click to collapse



Banned for declining it.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for declining it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a pixelated face

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for declining it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not seeing that he clearly approved.


----------



## 3 Doors Down (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for not seeing that he clearly approved.

Click to collapse



Banned for being kind and saying I approved. 

Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.


----------



## jumbobombo (May 5, 2012)

Banned!! Just banned no reason


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

jumbobombo said:


> Banned!! Just banned no reason

Click to collapse



banned for banning for no reason.


----------



## iok1 (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for banning for no reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting him


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for banning for no reason.

Click to collapse



Banned because if you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything


----------



## scoffyburito (May 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything

Click to collapse



Banned for being informative 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for being informative
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of highschool english classes


----------



## 3 Doors Down (May 5, 2012)

^ Banned for facepalm-ing in your avatar

Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

3 Doors Down said:


> ^ Banned for facepalm-ing in your avatar
> 
> Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.

Click to collapse



banned because his avatar doesn't even have a palm.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because his avatar doesn't even have a palm.

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because

Click to collapse



Banned for being awkward


----------



## stamatis (May 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being awkward

Click to collapse



Banned because you are using words that I don't know what they mean

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## geo.samuel (May 5, 2012)

Banned cause you are confused those are pictures not words 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 5, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned cause you are confused those are pictures not words
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



banned for making bans complicated!


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for making bans complicated!

Click to collapse



banned because its simple.


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because its simple.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz its piece of cake

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## .xxx. (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz its piece of cake
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for using x8 xD

Sent from my LG-E730 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned for using x8 xD
> 
> Sent from my LG-E730 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using optimus sol 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned for using x8 xD
> 
> Sent from my LG-E730 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using xD


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for using xD

Click to collapse



Banned for typing too slow

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for typing too slow
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for being slower than me.


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being slower than me.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you're not right

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz you're not right
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned because I am right and its not very difficult to see that, all you have to do is read above posts and the user who posted them.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because I am right and its not very difficult to see that, all you have to do is read above posts and the user who posted them.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a noob without a spaceship and bacon. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned because you're a noob without a spaceship and bacon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for demoralizing me. 
May you die with a light saber in your eye.


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for demoralizing me.
> May you die with a light saber in your eye.

Click to collapse



Banned for the funnyest ban i read

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for the funnyest ban i read
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned because the word is funniest.
You can thank be later.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for demoralizing me.
> May you die with a light saber in your eye.

Click to collapse



You win the internetz  







X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for the funnyest ban i read
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at my death. 


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for the funnyest ban i read
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because may the 5th be with you


----------



## darkhandsome18 (May 5, 2012)

Today being may 4th, May the BANs be with you all


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

darkhandsome18 said:


> Today being may 4th, May the BANs be with you all

Click to collapse



Banned for star wars'ing


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because the word is funniest.
> You can thank be later.

Click to collapse



Banned because the word is "me" not "be"




husam666 said:


> Banned for star wars'ing

Click to collapse



BANG!You're banned

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because the word is "me" not "be"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a space in "BANG!You're".


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Banned for not using a space in "BANG!You're".

Click to collapse



I don't get it
Banned for being like my teacher

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> I don't get it
> Banned for being like my teacher
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that I am only trying to help you in your english. Say it, constructive criticism.


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Banned for not realizing that I am only trying to help you in your english. Say it, constructive criticism.

Click to collapse



I'm learning english for 8 years :|
Banned for criticism(altough i appreciate)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## LordManhattan (May 5, 2012)

Banned for making excuses. Shame! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for making excuses. Shame!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because vader is dead

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## SpaceCaker (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because vader is dead
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that really bad thing How Dear you !



unwritten sentance


----------



## gmaster1 (May 5, 2012)

spacecaker said:


> Banned for saying that really bad thing How Dear you !
> 
> 
> 
> unwritten sentance

Click to collapse



Banned for having an unwritten sentance

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## _base2 (May 5, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for having an unwritten sentance
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for *sentence*

And for how many notifications I get BC of this thread alone lol

[ BEWARE :: n00bs are afoot ]


----------



## geo.samuel (May 5, 2012)

Banned cause lot of banning happend while i was away!! 

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## trashwill (May 5, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned cause lot of banning happend while i was away!!
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



banned coz u were away.. 

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned cause lot of banning happend while i was away!!
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



Banned because you are out of bullets

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## usaff22 (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because you are out of bullets
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because he reloaded


----------



## iok1 (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because you are out of bullets
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for not suggesting him to buy more bullets

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Thatgrass (May 5, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for not suggesting him to buy more bullets
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for not suggesting him to buy more too

Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for not suggesting him to buy more too
> 
> Don't forget to hit thanks

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason
PS: Dude, buy more bullets

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for the same reason
> PS: Dude, buy more bullets
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for supporting violence. Give candies instead.


----------



## Mataro (May 5, 2012)

Banned for giving instead of taking

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (May 5, 2012)

Mataro said:


> Banned for giving instead of taking
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for taking.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (May 5, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for taking.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for sending from lg-p500

Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## vj_dustin (May 5, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for taking.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for filling up pages so fast..


----------



## Lt.Win (May 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for filling up pages so fast..

Click to collapse



Banned for being too slow.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## SpaceCaker (May 5, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for being too slow.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being to fast

unwritten sentance


----------



## trashwill (May 5, 2012)

spacecaker said:


> Banned for being to fast
> 
> unwritten sentance

Click to collapse



banned for using LG-P500

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## ursubpar (May 5, 2012)

trashwill said:


> banned for using LG-P500
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not using an LG-P500.


----------



## trashwill (May 5, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned for not using an LG-P500.

Click to collapse



banned for showing me attitude..

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## ursubpar (May 5, 2012)

trashwill said:


> banned for showing me attitude..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for banning me.


----------



## bluesharpie (May 5, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> banned for banning me.

Click to collapse



Banned for defying logic. You can't ban people when you've been banned.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

bluesharpie said:


> Banned for defying logic. You can't ban people when you've been banned.

Click to collapse



banned for lame logic

Sent from the brick


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for lame logic
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for using a brick

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## SpaceCaker (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for using a brick
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for using a heartless xperia x8

Sent From Beats Audio Powered Meizu MX8


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

spacecaker said:


> Banned for using a heartless xperia x8
> 
> Sent From Beats Audio Powered Meizu MX8

Click to collapse



Banned for having a (m)x8 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for having a (m)x8
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because it's been an hour and no one banned


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's been an hour and no one banned

Click to collapse



banned for being impatient


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 5, 2012)

Koizuma said:


> banned for being impatient

Click to collapse



Banned for being perenniel.

Sent from my Gerber using premium daisies


----------



## gmaster1 (May 5, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being perenniel.
> 
> Sent from my Gerber using premium daisies

Click to collapse



Banned mais moi non spèk anglais

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## elias2204 (May 5, 2012)

I ban you couse you f*cked my wife!!!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (May 6, 2012)

I ban you because it was HEAVEN ON EARTH!


----------



## Joel Chan (May 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I ban you because it was HEAVEN ON EARTH!

Click to collapse



You're banned because you put a video of it on YouTube!

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## deviler (May 6, 2012)

Joel Chan said:


> You're banned because you put a video of it on YouTube!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Please ban my math teacher!!


----------



## ursubpar (May 6, 2012)

deviler said:


> Please ban my math teacher!!

Click to collapse



I banned him for too many numbers.


----------



## mikef (May 6, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> I banned him for too many numbers.

Click to collapse



I ban you for not visiting the Sensation radio/RIL thread!


----------



## hongromeo (May 6, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> I ban you for not visiting the Sensation radio/RIL thread!

Click to collapse



kaka, you is ban, because i like you


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 6, 2012)

hongromeo said:


> kaka, you is ban, because i like you

Click to collapse



 banned because I think you put wood pigeons outside my window, to wake me early on a Sunday morning when all I wanted was to sleep in 



Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## trashwill (May 6, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned because I think you put wood pigeons outside my window, to wake me early on a Sunday morning when all I wanted was to sleep in
> 
> 
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0

Click to collapse



banned coz u wanted to sleep... 

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## cdordon (May 6, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned because I think you put wood pigeons outside my window, to wake me early on a Sunday morning when all I wanted was to sleep in
> 
> 
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.1.0

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not Captain Jack Sparrow.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lloir (May 6, 2012)

cdordon said:


> Banned because you're not Captain Jack Sparrow.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm in a bad mood

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## s14evil (May 6, 2012)

hongromeo said:


> kaka, you is ban, because i like you

Click to collapse



Bannd cuz I'm drunk

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## wilbso (May 6, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Bannd cuz I'm drunk
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you admitted you were drunk


----------



## Doomlord follower (May 6, 2012)

Banned because you guys keep banning bans!

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (May 6, 2012)

Doomlord follower said:


> Banned because you guys keep banning bans!
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to play

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkhandsome18 (May 6, 2012)

BANNED because of this whole sheBANg


----------



## geo.samuel (May 6, 2012)

darkhandsome18 said:


> BANNED because of this whole sheBANg

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are rickey martin fan

SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!


----------



## scoffyburito (May 6, 2012)

geo.samuel said:


> Banned cause you are rickey martin fan
> 
> SHOT FROM A LOADED GT - N7000!

Click to collapse



Banned for completely confusing me in a weird sense

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 6, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for completely confusing me in a weird sense
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for your this expression


----------



## Thatgrass (May 6, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for your this expression

Click to collapse



Banned for placing a picture in this thread.

Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## penfold99 (May 6, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for your this expression

Click to collapse



Banned for being young

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

penfold99 said:


> Banned for being young
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being old and having a s2

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## iok1 (May 6, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being old and having a s2
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned because: I'M RICH! I can finally afford that sensation without having to sell my gio 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned because: I'M RICH! I can finally afford that sensation without having to sell my gio
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for a verry bad choice. Better buy a xperia s or arc s

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for a verry bad choice. Better buy a xperia s or arc s
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing others of not having taste while using an X8

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for accusing others of not having taste while using an X8
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahem....banned bcuz you have also a x8 and i love my x8 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who owns an X8 too but never accused someone of bad taste in phones

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for banning someone who owns an X8 too but never accused someone of bad taste in phones
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz that someone is you

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

Banned for sending things from his heart 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for sending things from his heart
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



KABOOM!!You're banned

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=badass
Banned again 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Amazing_Antony (May 6, 2012)

Most retarded thread I have read in a while.... 2600 pages, I would ban all of you if I could 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2012)

Amazing_Antony said:


> Most retarded thread I have read in a while.... 2600 pages, I would ban all of you if I could
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium

Click to collapse








Round 2

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (May 6, 2012)

Amazing_Antony said:


> Most retarded thread I have read in a while.... 2600 pages, I would ban all of you if I could
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're banned because nobody forces you to read this
Off-topic will remain off-topic 'till the end of xda .Period

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## lamborg (May 6, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> You're banned because nobody forces you to read this
> Off-topic will remain off-topic 'till the end of xda .Period
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



banned for being right.


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being right.

Click to collapse



Watch out, we got a banneda$$ over here


----------



## vj_dustin (May 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Watch out, we got a banneda$$ over here

Click to collapse



banned for the smart pun!


----------



## iok1 (May 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for banning someone who owns an X8 too but never accused someone of bad taste in phones
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bannes because he didn't realize that the sensation i will be buying only costs 150 dollars

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## shahkam (May 6, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Bannes because he didn't realize that the sensation i will be buying only costs 150 dollars
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned because i bought mine 150 dollars aswell

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (May 6, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Banned because i bought mine 150 dollars aswell
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I bought mine in Rupees. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## 3 Doors Down (May 6, 2012)

Banned for being a BROWNIE

Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2012)

3 Doors Down said:


> Banned for being a BROWNIE
> 
> Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.

Click to collapse



banned for 3 doors with down syndrome


----------



## shahkam (May 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for 3 doors with down syndrome

Click to collapse



Banned because 666 is evil ! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 6, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Banned because 666 is evil !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being banned and banning people while banned while banned while unabanned...banned because i want the SIII

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shahkam (May 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being banned and banning people while banned while banned while unabanned...banned because i want the SIII
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you say too much the world banned in a sentence BANNED !

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 7, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Banned because you say too much the world banned in a sentence BANNED !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for copying me

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## ivenoev (May 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for copying me
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you got copied


----------



## shahkam (May 7, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> Banned because you got copied

Click to collapse



Banned because you said to him he got copied 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## ivenoev (May 7, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Banned because you said to him he got copied
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you sent this from your HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium! Shame on you! How could you do this! Perma ban!!!11!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahkam (May 7, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> Banned because you sent this from your HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium! Shame on you! How could you do this! Perma ban!!!11!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned me !

I LOVE BANHAMMERZ1111!!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## ivenoev (May 7, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Banned because you banned me !
> 
> I LOVE BANHAMMERZ1111!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you still creating new accounts and attempting to ban me plus multi-accounts are a good ban reason!!1! Mac ban this time! Ha! What will you do now?!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahkam (May 7, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> Banned because you still creating new accounts and attempting to ban me plus multi-accounts are a good ban reason!!1! Mac ban this time! Ha! What will you do now?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I will hack mod account and unban me then i will apply to you an ip ban 

WHAT WILL YOU DO NOW !?!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## ivenoev (May 7, 2012)

shahkam said:


> I will hack mod account and unban me then i will apply to you an ip ban
> 
> WHAT WILL YOU DO NOW !?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll contact my ISP to change my static IP and then ban you in every possible way. Your turn ~!1!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahkam (May 7, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> I'll contact my ISP to change my static IP and then ban you in every possible way. Your turn ~!1!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to change ip and being a *****  YOU CANN0T ESCAPE ME I WILL FIND YOU AND IP BAN YOU EVERYTIME..

YOU'LL HAVE TO CALL ISP AGAIN AND AGAIN I BET U WILL BE PISSED HEHEHEHE

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## 3 Doors Down (May 7, 2012)

Banned for screaming. You CAPS WARRIOR.

Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.


----------



## scoffyburito (May 7, 2012)

3 Doors Down said:


> Banned for screaming. You CAPS WARRIOR.
> 
> Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.

Click to collapse



Banned for adequately putting people in line

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Doomlord follower (May 7, 2012)

Banned for even being here

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (May 7, 2012)

Doomlord follower said:


> Banned for even being here
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a unjust ban

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for a unjust ban
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for hating dictatorism <-- is that even a word?

Sent from the brick


----------



## scoffyburito (May 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for hating dictatorism <-- is that even a word?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for making a new word that sounds real

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (May 7, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for making a new word that sounds real
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for living in a make-believe town


----------



## vj_dustin (May 7, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> banned for living in a make-believe town

Click to collapse



banned for relying on GMaps to tell your location


----------



## 3 Doors Down (May 7, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> banned for living in a make-believe town

Click to collapse



Banned for crushing my childhood.

Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> banned for living in a make-believe town

Click to collapse



watch out, we got a greenday fan over here 



3 Doors Down said:


> Banned for crushing my childhood.
> 
> Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.

Click to collapse



Banned for because your childhood is over, get ready to get a$$ f___ed


----------



## kalteswasser (May 7, 2012)

banned because of poor GPS signal


----------



## ksizzle9 (May 7, 2012)

Banned for reminding the above poster that he has an original SGS.   Which should be banned for the best HW with the worst GPS.  

Lastly I ban myself.   For selling my GNex.  Finally I ban Google for not making the latest Nexus on par with the SGS3

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## sknight13602 (May 7, 2012)

Lastly I ban myself.   For selling my GNex.  Finally I ban Google for not making the latest Nexus on par with the SGS3

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA[/QUOTE]

Banned for thinking the SGS3 is up to par with anything besides an iPhone. And for blaming google when Samsung is the culprit and lastly because the gnex is a nice phone and you should not have gotten rid of it for anything besides maybe a oneX.

sent from my rezound on sense 4.0


----------



## lamborg (May 7, 2012)

sknight13602 said:


> Lastly I ban myself.   For selling my GNex.  Finally I ban Google for not making the latest Nexus on par with the SGS3
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking the SGS3 is up to par with anything besides an iPhone. And for blaming google when Samsung is the culprit and lastly because the gnex is a nice phone and you should not have gotten rid of it for anything besides maybe a oneX.

sent from my rezound on sense 4.0[/QUOTE]

banned for not quoting properly.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 7, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Banned for thinking the SGS3 is up to par with anything besides an iPhone. And for blaming google when Samsung is the culprit and lastly because the gnex is a nice phone and you should not have gotten rid of it for anything besides maybe a oneX.
> 
> sent from my rezound on sense 4.0
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



haha, banned. learn to quote.


----------



## lamborg (May 7, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> haha, banned. learn to quote.

Click to collapse



banned because now I quoted properly.


----------



## 3 Doors Down (May 7, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> haha, banned. learn to quote.

Click to collapse



Banned for reading my mind

Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2012)

3 Doors Down said:


> Banned for reading my mind
> 
> Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.

Click to collapse



BannEd for having a dirty mind


----------



## gmaster1 (May 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I ban myself for being banned and for any other reason anyone else can think of.

Click to collapse



Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## AlessandroXCV (May 7, 2012)

Ban him because he did a bad ban 

Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (May 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> _Circular logic ban on Hussam666_
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse




banned because it was better before you edited it.




AlessandroXCV said:


> Ban him because he done a bad ban
> 
> Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Banned because he 'done' a clever ban.


----------



## 3 Doors Down (May 7, 2012)

^ Banned because  I see what you DONE there.

Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 7, 2012)

3 Doors Down said:


> ^ Banned because  I see what you DONE there.
> 
> Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## 3 Doors Down (May 7, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for acting cool over the InterWebz

Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 7, 2012)

3 Doors Down said:


> Banned for acting cool over the InterWebz
> 
> Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.

Click to collapse



Banned couz no one can find out I did that


----------



## 3 Doors Down (May 7, 2012)

Banned because my thank counter is ZERO 
Start thanking me B***h*s 
I am new here and I demand a 'THANKFUL' Welcome 
xD

P.s. Peace on the street SAAAN!

Don't forget to thank me, for real!

Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 7, 2012)

3 Doors Down said:


> Banned because my thank counter is ZERO
> Start thanking me B***h*s
> I am new here and I demand a 'THANKFUL' Welcome
> xD
> ...

Click to collapse




Now your just making me mad mate  I did thank you  
For not noticing it - guess what? 

... YEA BANNED for the third time today 


Ok got to go.. I forbid anyone to ban me [!]


----------



## 3 Doors Down (May 7, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> YEA BANNED for the third time today

Click to collapse



You can't ban me after I have banned you..that is just not possible, your argument is invalid.

If you pursue this argument, I am sorry but I will be forced to call THE AVENGERS! 

Yes! All of them. COZ THAT'S HOW I ROLL *GHETTO TROLLFACE* 


Accidentally sent via XDA Premium for GT-I9103.


----------



## shahkam (May 7, 2012)

3 Doors Down said:


> You can't ban me after I have banned you..that is just not possible, your argument is invalid.
> 
> If you pursue this argument, I am sorry but I will be forced to call THE AVENGERS!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because im the BOSS here 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 7, 2012)

Banned for supporting g+

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonTS (May 7, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for supporting g+
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*Banned *for posting when you did and bringing this stupid, pointless thread to the top of the forum - which meant I saw it on the XDA front page, came in here and consequently wasted 5 minutes of my life which I will never get back again.


----------



## - Swift - (May 7, 2012)

Everybody is banned because this is a sacred symbol! ♪

Sent from my Xperia™ PLAY using TapatalkHD


----------



## ursubpar (May 8, 2012)

IrishStuff09 said:


> Everybody is banned because this is a sacred symbol! ♪
> 
> Sent from my Xperia™ PLAY using TapatalkHD

Click to collapse



Banned for posting with a single core processor. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## chbea (May 8, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned for posting with a single core processor.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



ban for banning single core processor


----------



## rickballs (May 8, 2012)

Banned for having a sensation 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## Towle (May 8, 2012)

rickballs said:


> Banned for having a sensation
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for having a phone that's better than yours. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## holeshot77 (May 8, 2012)

Banned cause ur name is misspelled!

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick0703 (May 8, 2012)

holeshot77 said:


> Banned cause ur name is misspelled!
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe that's how you spell his name "Tow" + "Lee" = "Towle". And I also banned myself for always doing my chemistry lab at the last minute and now I need help. Can someone help me out with some equations?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA


----------



## Towle (May 8, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because maybe that's how you spell his name "Tow" + "Lee" = "Towle". And I also banned myself for always doing my chemistry lab at the last minute and now I need help. Can someone help me out with some equations?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned (in a good way ) for having common sense  

And it's pronounced "toll" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (May 8, 2012)

Banned for correcting spelling! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (May 8, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for correcting spelling!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned coz he corrected pronunciation not spelling


----------



## ivenoev (May 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz he corrected pronunciation not spelling

Click to collapse



Banned *because* you used an abbreviation for 'because'  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mallen462 (May 8, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> Banned *because* you used an abbreviation for 'because'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar Nazi

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 8, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> Banned *because* you used an abbreviation for 'because'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for text formatting.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for text formatting.

Click to collapse



Banned for nitpicking 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Koizuma (May 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for nitpicking
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for liking the surprise buttsecks!


----------



## dracula8275 (May 8, 2012)

Koizuma said:


> Banned for liking the surprise buttsecks!

Click to collapse



Banned for the nickname

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## kemistry01 (May 8, 2012)

dracula8275 said:


> Banned for the nickname
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having numbers after dracula. Not cool bro.

Sent from my IDEOS S7 Slim using xda premium


----------



## Traniz (May 8, 2012)

Banned for bad spelling on chemistry and for using the spam settings that comes with phone apps that brags about what app you posted with.


----------



## shahkam (May 8, 2012)

Traniz said:


> Banned for bad spelling on chemistry and for using the spam settings that comes with phone apps that brags about what app you posted with.

Click to collapse



Banned because you speak about chemistry and i h8 it !

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 8, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Banned because you speak about chemistry and i h8 it !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz everytime i see the word chemistry i recall the day when i accidently slammed the door on my Chemistry teacher's face.. XD


----------



## ivenoev (May 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz everytime i see the word chemistry i recall the day when i accidently slammed the door on my Chemistry teacher's face.. XD

Click to collapse



Banned because you made me jealous with that doorslam happened accidentally. I want to do the same with mine. *Accidentally.* 

Edit: I also banned myself because of banning wrong person.



m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I have the flu.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Can I ban you too?  
Are you browsing in bed with that tablet? Have some rest!!! BanG!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ivenoev (May 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because yes. Double ban because I can barely hold the tablet up, so I have it standing up by a pillow.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Quadruple ban because triple is not enough and quintuple is too much. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 8, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> Quadruple ban because triple is not enough and quintuple is too much.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



(=)(=) INFINATE BAN!!!


Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (May 8, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> (=)(=) INFINATE BAN!!!
> 
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned coz (=)(=) looks more like boobies than infinty..


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 8, 2012)

Banned for having a pervy mind 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Dblfstr (May 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for having a pervy mind
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because if that does not look like boobies to you, something is wrong.


----------



## Mcfly_ (May 8, 2012)

banned


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (May 8, 2012)

Banned for posting only one word

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## usaff22 (May 8, 2012)

Banned because that's the new fashion


----------



## prime_225 (May 8, 2012)

Banned for not speaking English.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (May 8, 2012)

Banned for knowing English

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Qqqxxxzzz (May 8, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for knowing English
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



Banned for posting here.

Sent from my U8800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RGNDI (May 8, 2012)

Qqqxxxzzz said:


> Banned for posting here.
> 
> Sent from my U8800 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for such a hard username!


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 8, 2012)

RGNDI said:


> Banned for such a hard username!

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about user names!!

~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~


----------



## iok1 (May 8, 2012)

Banned for loving pancakes


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 8, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for loving pancakes

Click to collapse



:0
Banned for banning me 

~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~


----------



## iok1 (May 8, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> :0
> Banned for banning me
> 
> ~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~

Click to collapse



Banned because you're like the 5th person to make a galaxy s2-themed rom for gio.....


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 8, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned because you're like the 5th person to make a galaxy s2-themed rom for gio.....

Click to collapse



Banned for writing a number

~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~


----------



## iok1 (May 8, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for writing a number
> 
> ~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no Galaxy Nexus Mini......


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 8, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned because there is no Galaxy Nexus Mini......

Click to collapse



Well, in my world we have a Galaxy Nexus Mini!
And banned because you look like bagnz0r

~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~


----------



## iok1 (May 8, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Well, in my world we have a Galaxy Nexus Mini!
> And banned because you look like bagnz0r
> 
> ~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~

Click to collapse



Banned for remembering my post about that....

Not sent from my Galaxy Nexus Mini cause they don't exist


----------



## ivenoev (May 8, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for remembering my post about that....
> 
> Not sent from my Galaxy Nexus Mini cause they don't exist

Click to collapse



You do not know anything, adventurer!

Once upon a time, I found one of them in Unicorns' world. Google is still pushing updates secretly and will never stop until 3999. Do you know Nexus Note? Well, it has 6" screen. (It is not a tablet, there is a Nexus tablet too, which is 18 inches)  If you want much more, watch MY LITTLE PONY. If you believe them too much, you will end up there. BTW, banned.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> You do not know anything, adventurer!
> 
> Once upon a time, I found one of them in Unicorns' world. Google is still pushing updates secretly and will never stop until 3999. Do you know Nexus Note? Well, it has 6" screen. (It is not a tablet, there is a Nexus tablet too, which is 18 inches)  If you want much more, watch MY LITTLE PONY. If you believe them too much, you will end up there. BTW, banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for no arrows to the knees


----------



## shahkam (May 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for no arrows to the knees

Click to collapse



Banned because the amount of people being banned is OVER 9000!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (May 9, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Banned because the amount of people being banned is OVER 9000!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the number 9000 because its 9001 now

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for using the number 9000 because its 9001 now
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a copyrighted photo (amazon logo) 

~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~


----------



## vj_dustin (May 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for having a copyrighted photo (amazon logo)
> 
> ~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~

Click to collapse



banned for giving a damn about copyrights..


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (May 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for giving a damn about copyrights..

Click to collapse



Banned for having Trollloolloo guy as your avatar

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## leo321 (May 9, 2012)

Banned for incorrectly typing "trololololo"

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (May 9, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for incorrectly typing "trololololo"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



baned for trolololololin

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## leo321 (May 9, 2012)

Banned for not  

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (May 9, 2012)

trololololololo banned because i just did

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## iamaniff (May 9, 2012)

Ban ban boom

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## chbea (May 9, 2012)

:ban trollstrollstrollstrollstrollstrollstrolls


----------



## scoffyburito (May 9, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for incorrectly typing "trololololo"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for constraining trolling

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (May 9, 2012)

Banned for unrooting.


----------



## scoffyburito (May 9, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Banned for unrooting.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the non-truth

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 9, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for telling the non-truth
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for writing non-truth instead of lie


----------



## IcedCube (May 9, 2012)

Banned because all you guys belong in /dev/null and how the heck did you escape from that place in the first place?


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

IcedCube said:


> Banned because all you guys belong in /dev/null and how the heck did you escape from that place in the first place?

Click to collapse



Banned for having less posts than me while you joined before me in 2 years

~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~


----------



## wai10691 (May 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for having less posts than me while you joined before me in 2 years
> 
> ~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~

Click to collapse



Ban for not clicking Thanks button on this post. Click if you don't wanna get ban.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (May 9, 2012)

Banned for wanting us to click the thanks button

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for wanting us to click the thanks button
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



Banned for having 6 phones

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## ivenoev (May 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for having 6 phones
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for putting 5 emoticons.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (May 9, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> Banned for putting 5 emoticons.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not using enoticons.  

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (May 9, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for not using enoticons.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for following the word enoticons with an emoticon.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for following the word enoticons with an emoticon.

Click to collapse



Banned for using Verizon

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (May 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for using Verizon
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that you are correct.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for assuming that you are correct.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are Dblfstr

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## ivenoev (May 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because you are Dblfstr
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I love pancakes 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Traniz (May 9, 2012)

banned for being banned by the above user.


----------



## xDragonZ (May 9, 2012)

Banned for posting from mobile.







Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweetboy02125 (May 9, 2012)

Tiplite2004 said:


> Banned for quoting a genius
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using GT-i9100 phone but Not the superior awesome Galaxy Note

Sent from my AT&T Galaxy Note™ - please forgive any typos


----------



## Lt.Win (May 9, 2012)

sweetboy02125 said:


> Banned for using GT-i9100 phone but Not the superior awesome Galaxy Note
> 
> Sent from my AT&T Galaxy Note™ - please forgive any typos

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the boss.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Contingency™ (May 9, 2012)

I unban you all! Now your all banned because I don't like you!


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

Contingency™ said:


> I unban you all! Now your all banned because I don't like you!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning us + because you don't like us

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for banning us + because you don't like us
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not using a full stop at the end of sentences.


----------



## stamatis (May 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not using a full stop at the end of sentences.

Click to collapse



Banned for boring ban

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Traniz (May 9, 2012)

xDragonZ said:


> Banned for posting from mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MY PC isn't a mobile.

Banned for boring ban-de mayo.


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (May 9, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for boring ban
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar look like he's exposing himself...Shame on you! 

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned because your avatar look like he's exposing himself...Shame on you!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for writing 12 words¡¡¡!!!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## ivenoev (May 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for writing 12 words¡¡¡!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



¡Banned because you used upside down exclamation mark!


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> ¡Banned because you used upside down exclamation mark!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me 2 times
BTW i expected that youll ban me for putting up-side down exaclamation mark

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## ivenoev (May 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for banning me 2 times
> BTW i expected that youll ban me for putting up-side down exaclamation mark
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh, really? Am I that bad nowadays?! Banishing people for pointless things? I've really lost who I am... BAN BAN B-B-BAN!  I love BANNING!


----------



## Traniz (May 9, 2012)

SAY HALLO TO YOUR LITTLE BAN
Banned for liking banning.

Also want to point out that the person that added the "f*****" tag (the first tag in the list"; Stop it! Stop it...


----------



## Dblfstr (May 9, 2012)

Traniz said:


> SAY HALLO TO YOUR LITTLE BAN
> Banned for liking banning.
> 
> Also want to point out that the person that added the "f*****" tag (the first tag in the list"; Stop it! Stop it...

Click to collapse



Banned for adding that tag, and pretending you didn't. Then calling attention to yourself by calling out 'someone else'.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

Traniz said:


> SAY HALLO TO YOUR LITTLE BAN
> Banned for liking banning.
> 
> Also want to point out that the person that added the "f*****" tag (the first tag in the list"; Stop it! Stop it...

Click to collapse



Banned for changing Tony Montana's words!!!! + talking like him, nobody is Tony Montana except Tony Montana!

and yes i still play scarface on ps2 + watched the movie
Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for changing Tony Montana's words!!!! + talking like him, nobody is Tony Montana except Tony Montana!
> 
> and yes i still play scarface on ps2 + watched the movie
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for editing your post


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for editing your post

Click to collapse



Banned for having a problem porting a rom to gio

¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!


----------



## beez1717 (May 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for having a problem porting a rom to gio
> 
> ¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for liking pancakes way too much and getting all our keyboards sticky... 

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for liking pancakes way too much and getting all our keyboards sticky...
> 
> Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting a biography

¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!


----------



## iok1 (May 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for not putting a biography
> 
> ¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!

Click to collapse



*hello

I ban you for that typo

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## AndIKnow (May 9, 2012)

Ban, ban, ban... There you go you've been shot. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ivenoev (May 9, 2012)

iok1 said:


> *hello
> 
> I ban you for that typo
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Ban you I, correcting that typo for.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (May 9, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> Ban you I, correcting that typo for.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having an S2 and using Tapatalk 2
2 many 2

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## scoffyburito (May 9, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for having an S2 and using Tapatalk 2
> 2 many 2
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for a phobia of twos

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## beez1717 (May 10, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for a phobia of twos
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being afraid.... Very afraid......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ursubpar (May 10, 2012)

Banned for failing to find the elements of harmony.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 10, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned for failing to find the elements of harmony.

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason!!

¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 10, 2012)

iok1 said:


> *hello
> 
> I ban you for that typo
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



I actually meant to write hallo, because he says it like that

¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 10, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> I actually meant to write hallo, because he says it like that
> 
> ¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!

Click to collapse



ok, hallo, now you are banned


----------



## scoffyburito (May 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> ok, hallo, now you are banned

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my queue in the ban line

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 10, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for stealing my queue in the ban line
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz if your friend was born on 29th February then all your friends wont have their birthdays every year..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2012)

...


----------



## beez1717 (May 10, 2012)

Banned for having the stupid troll face as your avatar.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for having the stupid troll face as your avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a generic avatar.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for having a generic avatar.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a fat drummer 

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (May 10, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for not being a fat drummer
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a slim guitarist

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being a slim guitarist
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for yet another typical android avatar....


----------



## Scabes24 (May 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Banned for yet another typical android avatar....

Click to collapse



Banned for yet another typical ban....

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## lamborg (May 10, 2012)

Scabes24 said:


> Banned for yet another typical ban....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



banned for number in your (username)


----------



## Zaihanzainal (May 10, 2012)

Banned for discrimination against numbers in usernames 

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## SilentStormer (May 10, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for discrimination against numbers in usernames
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because numbers are unoriginal (unless its L33TSP3AK)

Sent from my Team A CM9 Alpha 0.03 Nook Tablet


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Banned because numbers are unoriginal (unless its L33TSP3AK)
> 
> Sent from my Team A CM9 Alpha 0.03 Nook Tablet

Click to collapse



84nn3d f0r m3551ng w17h 1337 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## tomow (May 10, 2012)

Banned for being on Vodafone


----------



## vj_dustin (May 10, 2012)

tomow said:


> Banned for being on Vodafone

Click to collapse



banned for breaking t3h awes0m3 numb3r patt3rn


----------



## ivenoev (May 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for breaking t3h awes0m3 numb3r patt3rn

Click to collapse



Banned for typing with numbahz.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (May 10, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> Banned for typing with numbahz.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



84nn3d f0r n07 7yp1ng w17h num83r5


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> 84nn3d f0r n07 7yp1ng w17h num83r5

Click to collapse



Banned for having a numba$$


----------



## Zaihanzainal (May 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a numba$$

Click to collapse



Banned for using '$$'

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 10, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for using '$$'
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using an LG phone!!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 10, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for using an LG phone!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz i am an LG user too, so i ban you.. :|


----------



## nishanty13 (May 10, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for using an LG phone!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban coz this is a banning thread.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i am an LG user too, so i ban you.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what's eating your RAM.

|||SAY HALLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND|||


----------



## Zaihanzainal (May 10, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for not knowing what's eating your RAM.
> 
> |||SAY HALLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND|||

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what's eating your ram

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 10, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for knowing what's eating your ram
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not asking for superuser permissions before banning.


```
Superuser.jpg
                                   Superuser request
__________________________________________________________________________________
                     The following forum is requesting superuser                
                                            access:                                             
                                                                                                  
 Forum:                          Xda-developers                                       
 Url:                      Forum.xda-developers.com                                
 Request UID:                       Ban (0)                                             
 Command:                         Ban /user                                           
__________________________________________________________________________________
                                                                                
    Allow                                                         Deny
                                                                              
  [ ]Remember
```


Man, took forever to make lol


----------



## Thatgrass (May 10, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for not asking for superuser permissions before banning.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for make a xda Superuser requesting site  

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 10, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for make a xda Superuser requesting site
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*cough cough* Did you ask for superuser rights? NO. Banned. 
Also, banned for banning me because it took so long to write that

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## jmcclue (May 10, 2012)

Banned for replying to a post when ur banned :sly: lol

Sent from my......House


----------



## lamborg (May 10, 2012)

jmcclue said:


> Banned for replying to post when ur banned :sly: lol
> 
> Sent from my......House

Click to collapse



banned so you cannot reply


----------



## Theshawty (May 10, 2012)

Banned for not being banned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 10, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Banned for not being banned.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for banning
THE BANHAMMER HAS SPOKEN!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 10, 2012)

Banned for wasting pixels by writing in capitals!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA


----------



## lamborg (May 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for banning
> THE BANHAMMER HAS SPOKEN!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned because its here


----------



## iok1 (May 10, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because its here

Click to collapse



Banned because the ban hammer missed the person above you

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## ivenoev (May 10, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because its here

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you.




Bad-Wolf said:


> Banned for wasting pixels by writing in capitals!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA

Click to collapse



You shall not pass! 

D-D-Double Ban!!!

Edit  :



iok1 said:


> Banned because the ban hammer missed the person above you
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



*cough* *cough* Where did you came from?! 

Achievement Unlicked: Triple Ban!!

Edit 2: Can someone *lick* that achievement? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 10, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for such a long post 

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ursubpar (May 11, 2012)

Banned because the OP had the best idea for a thread ever.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 11, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned because the OP had the best idea for a thread ever.

Click to collapse



hence i ban the OP!


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (May 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> hence i ban the OP!

Click to collapse



Banned because You can't never banned the OP

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 11, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned because You can't never banned the OP
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not having topics

|||SAY HALLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND|||


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> hence i ban the OP!

Click to collapse



I ban any user with a troll-face avatar.  Insta-ban!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I ban any user with a troll-face avatar.  Insta-ban!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a skinny drummer

|||SAY HALLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND|||


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because you're a skinny drummer
> 
> |||SAY HALLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND|||

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for sending from your coffee pot

|||SAY HALLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND|||


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for sending from your coffee pot
> 
> |||SAY HALLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND|||

Click to collapse



Banned for underminding my coffee pot as a means for communication.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for underminding my coffee pot as a means for communication.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being online

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## mansy_gupta (May 11, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for not being online
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being online.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 11, 2012)

mansy_gupta said:


> Banned for being online.

Click to collapse



banned for having a name ending with Y instead of I.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for having a name ending with Y instead of I.

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about a name

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## -HellRaiser- (May 11, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for complaining about a name
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having pancakes in your name.....


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2012)

Banned for raising hell

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (May 11, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for raising hell
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not having actually an xperia s(oh yeah I know, CIA knows too)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## vj_dustin (May 11, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for not having actually an xperia s(oh yeah I know, CIA knows too)
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



banned because *actually* will come before *having*..


----------



## arknailed7754 (May 11, 2012)

Banned for coming before anl event....poor technique

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA Premium App


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 11, 2012)

arknailed7754 said:


> Banned for coming before anl event....poor technique
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned because you sometimes forget what Rom you're using

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (May 11, 2012)

I don't want to ban the person above me ... I want to ban Postmaster X2 because I've just noticed him in a different thread and his signature says


> Currently making love to my DROID X2

Click to collapse



Which is sick, immoral and probably illegal in many countries around the world


----------



## chbea (May 12, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> I don't want to ban the person above me ... I want to ban Postmaster X2 because I've just noticed him in a different thread and his signature says
> 
> Which is sick, immoral and probably illegal in many countries around the world

Click to collapse



ban for no banning person above you


----------



## mallen462 (May 12, 2012)

chbea said:


> ban for no banning person above you

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm tired of all these idiots who don't know how to ban the person above, plus I had a few :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zaihanzainal (May 12, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because I'm tired of all these idiots who don't know how to ban the person above, plus I had a few :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cos you're tired

search button..... just do it....


----------



## vj_dustin (May 12, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned cos you're tired
> 
> search button..... just do it....

Click to collapse



banned coz its a weekend, everyone is tired..


----------



## lamborg (May 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz its a weekend, everyone is tired..

Click to collapse



banned because you should be sleeping now.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 12, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you should be sleeping now.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking like a mom

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 12, 2012)

Banned for talking with my mom. Wtf

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## s14evil (May 12, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Banned for talking with my mom. Wtf
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about mommas 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 12, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned for talking about mommas
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for saying mommas.
Now i cant help remember all episodes of Yo Momma!


----------



## lamborg (May 12, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned for talking about mommas
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you talk about mommas on Mother's day.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 12, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you talk about mommas on Mother's day.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying its not mother's day

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 12, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for lying its not mother's day
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because today's newspaper was full of Mother's day greetings. IDK why.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 12, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because today's newspaper was full of Mother's day greetings. IDK why.

Click to collapse



Banned for reading old newspapers! 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 12, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for reading old newspapers!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because I think I travelled time.


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because today's newspaper was full of Mother's day greetings. IDK why.

Click to collapse



Banned because mother's day is on the 21st of March


----------



## lamborg (May 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because mother's day is on the 21st of March

Click to collapse



banned because its not (here) and for being selfish.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 12, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because its not (here) and for being selfish.

Click to collapse



Banned for putting mad face

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for putting mad face
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for mod editing my post


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 12, 2012)

Edit Ban.

Sent from my editorial using premium dictation


----------



## s14evil (May 12, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Edit Ban.
> 
> Sent from my editorial using premium dictation

Click to collapse



Banned for.not following the OP 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 12, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned for.not following the OP
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being evil

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 12, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for being evil
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*evil laugh*

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## usaff22 (May 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> *evil laugh*
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being evil, like Mr. Burns


----------



## ursubpar (May 12, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for being evil, like Mr. Burns

Click to collapse



Banned for posting about mr.burns


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (May 12, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned for posting about mr.burns

Click to collapse



Banned for being on behalf of Mr.Burns... (Total Suck Up Like Mr.Smithers )  

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## Justice™ (May 12, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Banned for being on behalf of Mr.Burns... (Total Suck Up Like Mr.Smithers )
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a suck-up like Mr. Smithers

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 13, 2012)

Justice™ said:


> Banned for not being a suck-up like Mr. Smithers
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz South Park pwns Simpsons..


----------



## X8invisible (May 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz South Park pwns Simpsons..

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz tom&jerry wins yay

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Doomlord follower (May 13, 2012)

Banned coz I want to ban you coz I am listening to 30 Seconds to mars.

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Joel Chan (May 13, 2012)

Doomlord follower said:


> Banned coz I want to ban you coz I am listening to 30 Seconds to mars.
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not listening to one Direction!

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (May 13, 2012)

Joel Chan said:


> Banned because you're not listening to one Direction!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for sayin one direction

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 13, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for sayin one direction
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not saying all four directions..


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not saying all four directions..

Click to collapse



Banned because you din't say the four directions yourself 

North, West, East, South


----------



## lamborg (May 13, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Banned because you din't say the four directions yourself
> 
> North, West, East, South

Click to collapse



banned because ts East, West, North, South.


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 13, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because ts East, West, North, South.

Click to collapse



Banned because ehh..


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 13, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Banned because ehh..

Click to collapse



Banned for banning because ehh

You lookin' for me? I have a Chinese Army!! (-(-)-)


----------



## jr_718 (May 13, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for banning because ehh
> 
> You lookin' for me? I have a Chinese Army!! (-(-)-)

Click to collapse



Ban because your name starts with pancake... I was going to eat some pancake this morning but I change my mindthanks alot

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 13, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Ban because your name starts with pancake... I was going to eat some pancake this morning but I change my mindthanks alot
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your mind to not to eat a pancake!!!!!!

You lookin' for me? I have an Italian Army!! (-(--)-)


----------



## lamborg (May 13, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for changing your mind to not to eat a pancake!!!!!!
> 
> You lookin' for me? I have an Italian Army!! (-(--)-)

Click to collapse



banned for too many


----------



## hr-vestergaard (May 13, 2012)

*banned because*



lamborg said:


> banned for too many

Click to collapse



Banned because your name sounds Danish.


----------



## Doomlord follower (May 13, 2012)

Banned cuz you banned a guy at 8:53pm Singapore time.

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## justkiddinghere (May 13, 2012)

Doomlord follower said:


> Banned cuz you banned a guy at 8:53pm Singapore time.
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcz u hiding your identity 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 13, 2012)

justkiddinghere said:


> Banned bcz u hiding your identity
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for kidding here


----------



## jr_718 (May 13, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for kidding here

Click to collapse



Banned you because you banned the person that banned you.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (May 13, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned you because you banned the person that banned you.

Click to collapse




Banned for reading the thread in enough detail to actually notice that


----------



## jr_718 (May 13, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for reading the thread in enough detail to actually notice that

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing I read the thread...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 49ml (May 13, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for noticing I read the thread...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being too honest

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (May 13, 2012)

49ml said:


> Banned for being too honest
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned coz my team is losing in IPL today.. :/


----------



## lanlee212 (May 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz my team is losing in IPL today.. :/

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm an a-hole

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## jr_718 (May 13, 2012)

lanlee212 said:


> Banned because I'm an a-hole
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for been an a hole.. lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (May 13, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for noticing I read the thread...

Click to collapse



To throw it back at you from earlier - banned for banning the person who banned you


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 13, 2012)

Banned because its Mothers Day. 

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr_718 (May 13, 2012)

mendoozer666 said:


> Banned because its Mothers Day.
> 
> Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I ban you because you didn't add happy...to mothers day

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 13, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> I ban you because you didn't add happy...to mothers day
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because its not mothers day(its really weird that xda and youtube are saying today is mothers day.....)

EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!


----------



## iok1 (May 13, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because its not mothers day(its really weird that xda and youtube are saying today is mothers day.....)
> 
> EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!

Click to collapse



No, you can't have a cheeseburger, but here, have a ban 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## jr_718 (May 13, 2012)

iok1 said:


> No, you can't have a cheeseburger, but here, have a ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Ahaha. This is fun.. 
I ban you because he can't have a cheeseburger.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altae (May 13, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Ahaha. This is fun..
> I ban you because he can't have a cheeseburger.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you think this is fun.


----------



## jr_718 (May 13, 2012)

altae said:


> Banned because you think this is fun.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't think its fun..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iok1 (May 13, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned because you don't think its fun..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pfft, banned for tapatalk. Xda premium or gtfo 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Pfft, banned for tapatalk. Xda premium or gtfo
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for telling people to pay for software


----------



## ivenoev (May 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling people to pay for software

Click to collapse



Banned because tapatalk is a paid app too

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for telling people to pay for software

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting devs get money


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not letting devs get money

Click to collapse



Banned because paying for software is a scam


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because paying for software is a scam

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm in a banning mood


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I'm in a banning mood

Click to collapse



Banned because that mood is too mainstream


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that mood is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Banned because I can decide my own mood


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I can decide my own mood

Click to collapse



Banned for not being hipster


----------



## gmaster1 (May 13, 2012)

banned for banning without me while i realised that xda beta was out dated so i couldnt ban anyone :'(

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for banning without me while i realised that xda beta was out dated so i couldnt ban anyone :'(
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being old


----------



## gmaster1 (May 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being old

Click to collapse



banned for being young



husam666 said:


> Banned for not being hipster

Click to collapse



banned because the 1990's nerds are the 2012 hipsters. (fact: i live in england so im going to the olypics for free (travel wise))

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for being young
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I was geek before it was mainstream


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for being young
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for calling nerds hipsters. Shame be upon you

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for being young
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking me to the Olympics


----------



## dustinhayes93 (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not taking me to the Olympics

Click to collapse



Banned for enjoying sports.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

dustinhayes93 said:


> Banned for enjoying sports.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for premature judging. 

I.wasn't enjoying sports. I wanted a hotdog.

Now I'm gonna get banned for wanting a hotdog


----------



## altae (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not letting devs get money

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about money.

Sent from my rooted Galaxy Note using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

altae said:


> Banned for talking about money.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Galaxy Note using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned for hunting Llamas even after they disappeared


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Banned for not hunting them


----------



## jmcclue (May 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> *evil laugh*
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning person above :sly:
EDIT : epic fail by me :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 14, 2012)

Banned cause I'm a little ban happy. See what happens when one has perceived power.

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2012)

mendoozer666 said:


> Banned cause I'm a little ban happy. See what happens when one has perceived power.
> 
> Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting, using an M865 and having men in your username


----------



## mikef (May 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for not quoting, using an M865 and having men in your username

Click to collapse



Banned for needing too many reasons to ban.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## FernBch (May 14, 2012)

Banned for placing limits on a ban

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Koizuma (May 14, 2012)

Banned for not having a cool new XDA User bar!


----------



## FernBch (May 14, 2012)

Banned for thinking I don't have anything new, cool, or new and cool

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (May 14, 2012)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse









chopper the dog said:


> Sooooooooooo..... I ban you for this thread....
> 
> Is that what is going on here?
> Did I do it correct?
> ...

Click to collapse











ijrod21i said:


> I don't get it.  A funner thread would be to have to end every post with a question.... wouldn't it?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse











Mr. Clown said:


> Should I ban the OP and close the thread ... is that how's the game goes...or should I start with the TPAM.

Click to collapse











chopper the dog said:


> I ban you for using all them words that only educated people know. And also for making it so confusing to follow your story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Captainkrtek said:


> Let me call ez

Click to collapse




 Man... I don't want to do this but I BANNED all these guys for being confused on a simple ban thread...Just Banned the person above you with a reason!!
 And No, I'm not sorry... 

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA


----------



## aquious (May 14, 2012)

ViciousxGaruda said:


> Man... I don't want to do this but I BANNED all these guys for being confused on a simple ban thread...Just Banned the person above you with a reason!!
> And No, I'm not sorry...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for using excessive periods and posting overall useless information.


----------



## mallen462 (May 14, 2012)

aquious said:


> Banned for using excessive periods and posting overall useless information.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz that's not excessive...:...................................................................................................................................................................................................but maybe that was.......................................................................................

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 14, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned cuz that's not excessive...:...................................................................................................................................................................................................but maybe that was.......................................................................................
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz it wasnt either.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
THIS IS..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz it wasnt either.
> .
> .
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for favoring dots


----------



## Nezys (May 14, 2012)

Banned 'cause I'm studying for an exam 

Inviato dal mio Galaxy S...uper Sayan usando Tapatalk-2.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Nezys said:


> Banned 'cause I'm studying for an exam
> 
> Inviato dal mio Galaxy S...uper Sayan usando Tapatalk-2.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a **** about exams


----------



## ms19 (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for giving a **** about exams

Click to collapse



Baned for doing nothng whole day nd listning to justin bieber. .

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## jalexishg (May 14, 2012)

ms19 said:


> Baned for doing nothng whole day nd listning to justin bieber. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for not using spell check on your phone.

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2012)

justkiddinghere said:


> Banned bcz u hiding your identity
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your username make me not take you for seriousness.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned cuz your username make me not take you for seriousness.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for grammatical errors


----------



## sleepingturtle (May 14, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because you are Dblfstr
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming they're Dblfstr.

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

sleepingturtle said:


> Banned for assuming they're Dblfstr.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting him assume stuff


----------



## sleepingturtle (May 14, 2012)

Banned for multi-banning...Ah crap

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (May 14, 2012)

sleepingturtle said:


> Banned for multi-banning...Ah crap
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for the staring dog.. :|


----------



## sleepingturtle (May 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the staring dog.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned for the troll face

Sent from my Android powered coffee coaster.


----------



## Akatosh (May 14, 2012)

Banned for taking an arrow to the knee.



Soooo sorry just couldn't resist 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

sensation lover said:


> Banned for taking an arrow to the knee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not resisting


----------



## Akatosh (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not resisting

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to chose my choices.

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not resisting

Click to collapse



Banned for resisting

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akatosh (May 14, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for resisting
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not resisiting resisting 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## Skyღ (May 14, 2012)

sensation lover said:


> Banned for not resisiting resisting
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



 Banned for talking resisting.


----------



## DonDizzurp (May 14, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Banned for talking resisting.

Click to collapse



isnt banned


----------



## Akatosh (May 14, 2012)

This summarises this thread fairly...

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

Banned for pointing out the obvious rules of this thread

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Akatosh (May 14, 2012)

Banned for knowing the rules and being a goody two shoes

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

sensation lover said:


> Banned for knowing the rules and being a goody two shoes
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being condescending


----------



## vj_dustin (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for being condescending

Click to collapse



banned for owning that awesome blade :envy:


----------



## Koizuma (May 14, 2012)

Banned for having a troll face in your avatar


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

Banned for not having a signature

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (May 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not having a signature
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned you for banning the person you banned because they banned the person above them that banned someone else..lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 14, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned you for banning the person you banned because they banned the person above them that banned someone else..lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

Banned you from the internet

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (May 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned you from the internet
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned from the world.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S powered by CyanogenMod 9


----------



## vj_dustin (May 14, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned from the world.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S powered by CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



banned for banning from instead of banning for..


----------



## septix (May 14, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned from the world.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S powered by CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Banned! Why? **** you, that's why! 



Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

Banned for being mean and banning the person above you

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being mean and banning the person above you
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FernBch (May 14, 2012)

Duplicate ban ban

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

After several hours reading this thread 
All of you need to be banned. 

Edit: The OP apparently got banned, he's nowhere to be found Lol.  Sick Dude

Edit 2: Everyone else who doesn't read this thread FULL before posting, should also be banned. 

Edit 3: [MOD][CWM]Make my Post Invisible v1.1! 
I'm tweaking my post for being above someone. This way I won't be banned, instead the poster above me should get my Ban. LOL


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

I ban everyone who has posted anything above this post 

(Especially the guy above me)

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I ban everyone who has posted anything above this post
> 
> (Especially the guy above me)
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't ban everyone -_-


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't ban everyone -_-

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me what I can and/or can't do

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for telling me what I can and/or can't do
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming u can do whatever u want


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't ban everyone -_-

Click to collapse



Hey. You guys should be already banned, there's enough posts from you and still Here????  



Hayden18 said:


> Banned for telling me what I can and/or can't do
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse




I'm between the Quotes, and the rules doesn't apply for being in between them so. Again, I'm not banned. YAY


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey. You guys should be already banned, there's enough posts from you and still Here????
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using a  face

PS :  wasn't in between quotes


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for using a  face
> 
> PS :  wasn't in between quotes

Click to collapse



Un-banned for winning

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Un-banned for winning
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unbanned because I'm in a good mood


----------



## FernBch (May 14, 2012)

Banned for changing your mind

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for changing your mind
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to control my mind

BORG ALERT!!


----------



## FernBch (May 14, 2012)

banned for thinking I'm trying to control it

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## -HellRaiser- (May 14, 2012)

Banned for having mopho in your kitchen sink....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Banned for not controlling it


----------



## Doomlord follower (May 14, 2012)

Banned cuz my my brain wants to

Sent from my brain to you


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Doomlord follower said:


> Banned cuz my my brain wants to
> 
> Sent from my brain to you

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to ur brain


----------



## AyrSales (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for listening to ur brain

Click to collapse



Banned for not listening to your brain.


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

AyrSales said:


> Banned for not listening to your brain.

Click to collapse



Banned for creating a chain reaction!


----------



## lamborg (May 14, 2012)

AyrSales said:


> Banned for not listening to your brain.

Click to collapse



banned for no avatar


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for no avatar

Click to collapse



banned for the excesive orange on your avatar 
It hurts my eyes


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> banned for the excesive orange on your avatar
> It hurts my eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for looking at his avatar


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for looking at his avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for looking at my post. It was intended for him. So Double Ban instead.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for looking at my post. It was intended for him. So Double Ban instead.

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning me and sending me into a terrific fit


----------



## lamborg (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for looking at my post. It was intended for him. So Double Ban instead.

Click to collapse



Banned for McClane


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for double banning me and sending me into a terrific fit

Click to collapse



Well you've got yourself the First Triple Ban then. For double quoting me. And another one for being above me! Lol
So that post got you a One of kind 4th Ban!   HEIMDALL!!!!!

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




lamborg said:


> Banned for McClane

Click to collapse



Banned for incomplete Nickname writing.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well you've got yourself the First Triple Ban then. For double quoting me. And another one for being above me! Lol
> So that post got you a One of kind 4th Ban!   HEIMDALL!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me four bans and killing me

*makes stabbing motion*


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> ........
> *makes stabbing motion*

Click to collapse



Banned for making me going Visual about the Stabbing motion. ROFL!!!


----------



## FernBch (May 14, 2012)

Banned for crying "victim"

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for crying "victim"
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being emotionless!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for making me going Visual about the Stabbing motion. ROFL!!!

Click to collapse



Unbanned for having a great sense of humor


----------



## gmaster1 (May 14, 2012)

banned because i cant see all the frikin bans

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned for having a great sense of humor

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll 4th-Unban you, that was a nice blast!!

Now Back on topic:
Banned for clicking F5 every second to refresh the thread. HA!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 14, 2012)

Banned because Chuck Norris came to me and said..."ban all those loosers"

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Thanks, I'll 4th-Unban you, that was a nice blast!!
> 
> Now Back on topic:
> Banned for clicking F5 every second to refresh the thread. HA!

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I'm using a computer. I'm using the xda app.

Double HAH


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i cant see all the frikin bans
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking with your eyes Opened!



gmaster1 said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris came to me and said..."ban all those loosers"
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned too for bringing Chuck Norris to this thread.  Now this is serious, this thread will be closed and we all get a Ban from Life.

/scary

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for assuming I'm using a computer. I'm using the xda app.
> 
> Double HAH

Click to collapse



Banned from making Fun of me. 
That's bullying


----------



## DJ Krush (May 14, 2012)

Banned because all of you are gonna get banned and threads closed except me cos i'm chuck norris's son


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not looking with your eyes Opened!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unbanned because I don't like making people sad 


Banned for not being happy


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

DJ Krush said:


> Banned because all of you are gonna get banned and threads closed except me cos i'm chuck norris's son

Click to collapse



Liar!!!!

I hear the BAN HAMMER!!

/artillery is coming


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

DJ Krush said:


> Banned because all of you are gonna get banned and threads closed except me cos i'm chuck norris's son

Click to collapse



Quadruple banned for false claims


----------



## gmaster1 (May 14, 2012)

DJ Krush said:


> Banned because all of you are gonna get banned and threads closed except me cos i'm chuck norris's son

Click to collapse



banned for faking the role of his son
did u know im chuck norris?
Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned because I don't like making people sad
> 
> 
> Banned for not being happy

Click to collapse



Still Ban you!  For  . . . . . ?

Just to say Ban

Banned


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for faking the role of his son
> did u know im chuck norris?
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll go in history books as the guy who banned chuck norris


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for faking the role of his son
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a gamer and if ur phone is a phone of gamers then it's part mine too and u no give me


----------



## AndIKnow (May 14, 2012)

Banned coz I'm Rob 'Ban' Dam  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DJ Krush (May 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for faking the role of his son
> did u know im chuck norris?
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for exposing me


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'll go in history books as the guy who banned chuck norris

Click to collapse



Nobody Ban Chuck Norris!
You'll get a Round House Kick for that. Even if you wake up, you'll be banned, and you'll forgot your username, password and there won't be a Forgot Password Button for you Sir.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Nobody Ban Chuck Norris!
> You'll get a Round House Kick for that. Even if you wake up, you'll be banned, and you'll forgot your username, password and there won't be a Forgot Password Button for you Sir.

Click to collapse



Unbanned because that cracked me up


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned because that cracked me up

Click to collapse



Unbanned and thanked! It also cracked me up.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Unbanned and thanked! It also cracked me up.

Click to collapse



Unbanned and thanked for thanking me


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned and thanked for thanking me

Click to collapse



Somebody will Ban us for going unbanning in this thread.

To that Somebody: Banned!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Somebody will Ban us for going unbanning in this thread.
> 
> To that Somebody: Banned!

Click to collapse



Unbanned again because ur making me laugh today

To that somebody : what he said ^^^^^


----------



## X8invisible (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Somebody will Ban us for going unbanning in this thread.
> 
> To that Somebody: Banned!

Click to collapse



Bang! that person is here
you are banned

Have a nice day



QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned again because ur making me laugh today
> 
> To that somebody : what he said ^^^^^

Click to collapse



also banned

Sent from my E15i using the fabulous  minicm9


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Banned for being that person


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Bang! that person is here
> you are banned
> 
> Have a nice day
> ...

Click to collapse



Well then you've got a Double Ban Mine and Quantum's Ban for being that somebody.
Add another one for being above.  B A N G !
beat that..


----------



## X8invisible (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well then you've got a Double Ban Mine and Quantum's Ban for being that somebody.
> Add another one for being above.  B A N G !
> beat that..

Click to collapse



i wont ban you, Obama will
bang that

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well then you've got a Double Ban Mine and Quantum's Ban for being that somebody.
> Add another one for being above.  B A N G !
> beat that..

Click to collapse



And one more for being above me.

You've got four. I must add,

BANG
BANG
BANG
AND
BANG


----------



## X8invisible (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> And one more for being above me.
> 
> You've got four. I must add,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for having a wifi hack app

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> banned for having a wifi hack app
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned because if u read its thread, you'd see its a prank app and its awesomely popular as I got 100 downloads in 6 days


----------



## X8invisible (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because if u read its thread, you'd see its a prank app and its awesomely popular as I got 100 downloads in 6 days

Click to collapse



i cant click the link bcuz I'm on xda app and I'm too lazy to look in your profile and so on......
i ban you for a funny prank

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> i cant click the link bcuz I'm on xda app and I'm too lazy to look in your profile and so on......
> i ban you for a funny prank
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting me have a funny prank

Btw just see QuantumFoam.tk for the app


----------



## gmaster1 (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not letting me have a funny prank
> 
> Btw just see QuantumFoam.tk for the app

Click to collapse



banned because persident obama (me) has used this app and banned it

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> i wont ban you, Obama will
> bang that
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Obama doesn't have a XDA account. He just push the button and that's it we're done.
Banned for going on to higher power.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because persident obama (me) has used this app and banned it
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because your account doesn't said verified account with a green checkmark.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because your account doesn't said verified account with a green checkmark.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for double post ha!

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## iok1 (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because your account doesn't said verified account with a green checkmark.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning twice? 








I like pizza.....

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for banning twice?
> 
> I like pizza.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive space, and bringing food to the thread.


Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for excessive space, and bringing food to the thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for pointing that out

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Thatgrass (May 14, 2012)

Banned for pointing something outpointed out

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for pointing something outpointed out
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I can still login, the legend is a lie


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I just logged in

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## yosup (May 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I just logged in

Click to collapse



Banned for logging in and going straight to banning.
( Where's the foreplay?  :what: )


----------



## Tiplite2004 (May 14, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for logging in and going straight to banning.
> ( Where's the foreplay?  :what: )

Click to collapse



banned  for being a slut 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

Banned because u won't let people have fun before banning 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

Banned for having fun.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## FernBch (May 14, 2012)

Banned fir being a kill-joy

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned fir being a kill-joy
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Not banned because you banned the person Who banned me

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Not banned because you banned the person Who banned me
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well banned again, and the guy from above you as stated in the thread. Lol 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 14, 2012)

banned for starting a never-ending banning cycle

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (May 14, 2012)

Banned for being mean

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being mean and banning me
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



if ya cant take the ban dont deal it

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## sferrariba (May 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> if ya cant take the ban dont deal it
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



I ban you for not banning. Im the unofficial moderator.

Sent from my MB525 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

sferrariba said:


> I ban you for not banning. Im the unofficial moderator.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being unofficial.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## FernBch (May 15, 2012)

Banned for wanting someone to officiate

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being unofficial.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for talking about the official moderator (me)

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for Absolutely no reason

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for talking about the official moderator (me)
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the official banner

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I'm the official banner
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Dex, my ban.
good to see you banned(back) here


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Dex, my ban.
> good to see you banned(back) here

Click to collapse



I'm back in banning action! My post ratio has gone a bit down..
Backban it is 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## beez1717 (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm back in banning action! My post ratio has gone a bit down..
> Backban it is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me to get out of your lab. Im not Dee Dee......


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for telling me to get out of your lab. Ok not Dee Dee......

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be wearing a pink skirt 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## beez1717 (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should be wearing a pink skirt
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm actually wearing a pink skirt right now  (or am I?)


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned because I'm actually wearing a pink skirt right now  (or am I?)

Click to collapse



Banned for having a tiny body


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a tiny body

Click to collapse



Banned cause that reminded me of something really nsfw. .

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause that reminded me of something really nsfw. .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for a dirty mind


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a dirty mind

Click to collapse



Banned because its 2:30 already 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## beez1717 (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause that reminded me of something really nsfw. .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking of something NSFW while using xda.....

By the way, I'm not tiny.


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for thinking of something NSFW while using xda.....
> 
> By the way, I'm not tiny.

Click to collapse



refer to my avatar ban


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for thinking of something NSFW while using xda.....
> 
> By the way, I'm not tiny.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't mind either way. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation

Mod edit: Lets quit the name calling


----------



## beez1717 (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> refer to my avatar ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not coming up with something creative!

I'll add in an avatar the next time I'm on my computer.


----------



## Zaihanzainal (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for thinking of something NSFW while using xda.....
> 
> By the way, I'm not tiny.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think of sassiboob... 

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for making me think of sassiboob...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because sassibob is gone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I don't mind either way. You are a noob
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Simple Ban!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for trying to be smarter than anyone else.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want to start flaming, don't tempt me 

Sent from my HTC Sensation

Mod edit: Neither you or anyone else will be doing any flaming.


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I don't want to start flaming, don't tempt me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Wow. Easy there, don't take my banning disrespectfully. I was just kidding with the whole banning stuff. Sorry if you got it wrong. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Wow. Easy there, don't take my banning disrespectfully. I was just kidding with the whole banning stuff. Sorry if you got it wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wait!!! This thread is fake? I've been taking it seriously.. anyway I ban you because I'm serious 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## cowsquad (May 15, 2012)

Really? Ban all of you guys for wasting my time and the forums space. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

cowsquad said:


> Really? Ban all of you guys for wasting my time and the forums space.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I ban you for wasting your own time on a useless topic on this forum

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## swbf2lord (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I ban you for wasting your own time on a useless topic on this forum
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it's useless.


----------



## shravbits (May 15, 2012)

swbf2lord said:


> Banned for thinking it's useless.

Click to collapse



Banned fir being useless

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for spelling FOR wrong 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Zaihanzainal (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for spelling FOR wrong
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think of sassibob again by spelling 'for' correctly....

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 15, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for making me think of sassibob again by spelling 'for' correctly....
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using the word Pimpin' instead of Pimping in ur sig.


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (May 15, 2012)

Banned because I had a terrible day.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

CoNsPiRiSiZe said:


> Banned because I had a terrible day.

Click to collapse



Banned for *****ing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ..

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for *****ing.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules on your first post then banning someone else 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not following the rules on your first post then banning someone else
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for your lack of understanding that Tapatalk likes to take me to the second to last page of the thread instead of the last.  I was banning the wrong mofo.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## D-FUSE (May 15, 2012)

Banned for this screen shot





Come on let us buy pot when we come to your country lol
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

dfuse06 said:


> Banned for this screen shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting screenshots in the thread


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for posting screenshots in the thread

Click to collapse



Banned for something so horrific I can't tell you what it is

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## D-FUSE (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for posting screenshots in the thread

Click to collapse



Banned for playing this game and not Modding something for your rom

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D-FUSE (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for something so horrific I can't tell you what it is
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying what you got to say 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

dfuse06 said:


> Banned for not saying what you got to say
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a troll as your display picture and questioning my right to say what I want... and double posting

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Wow. Easy there, don't take my banning disrespectfully. I was just kidding with the whole banning stuff. Sorry if you got it wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I was kidding too. And LOL at that mod... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## NanoNoodle (May 15, 2012)

Banned for finding the mod funny.


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

NanoNoodle said:


> Banned for finding the mod funny.

Click to collapse



Banned because newb mod is noob


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because newb mod is noob

Click to collapse



Banned for unbricking HTC!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because newb mod is noob

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about mods


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for talking about mods

Click to collapse



Banned because you also talked about that word that I won't repeat nor write. Got back at you!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you also talked about that word that I won't repeat nor write. Got back at you!

Click to collapse



Lol. Waddup McClane

Banned for not repeating or writing that word


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Lol. Waddup McClane
> 
> Banned for not repeating or writing that word

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me what this "word" is

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Lol. Waddup McClane
> 
> Banned for not repeating or writing that word

Click to collapse



Making day funnier! 
You can't ban me for that. I banned you for trying hard to ban me.

Try Harder!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Making day funnier!
> You can't ban me for that. I banned you for trying hard to ban me.
> 
> Try Harder!

Click to collapse



Banned for using a


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for using a

Click to collapse



Banned for also using the smiley.  EPIC FAIL


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for also using the smiley.  EPIC FAIL

Click to collapse



Unbanned because u cracked me up.   




Again


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for also using the smiley.  EPIC FAIL

Click to collapse










QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned because u cracked me up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



.

Re-banned its not EPIC enough



Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned because u cracked me up.
> 
> Again

Click to collapse



Unbanned granted.  If we continue this unbanning and banning, some Mod will delete our posts.

/me shivers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Unbanned granted.  If we continue this unbanning and banning, some Mod will delete our posts.
> 
> /me shivers

Click to collapse



Banned for shivering


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> .
> 
> Re-banned its not EPIC enough
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for double quoting. M O A R  Epicness


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for double quoting. M O A R  Epicness

Click to collapse



Banned for using wrong spelling and four uppercase letters


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for using wrong spelling and four uppercase letters

Click to collapse









Here's your grammar Son!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Here's your grammar Son!

Click to collapse



LOL

Banned for using a picture


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> LOL
> 
> Banned for using a picture

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting my picture which got banned from you. Another Epic fail! HA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for quoting my picture which got banned from you. Another Epic fail! HA

Click to collapse



Banned for being mean to me


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for being mean to me

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting over it and being a man

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for being mean to me

Click to collapse



Banned for using a sad smiley!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not getting over it and being a man
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i was kidding







John McClane said:


> Banned for using a sad smiley!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse






Banned for making me sad thus requiring a sad Smiley


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not getting over it and being a man
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Bully.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not getting over it and being a man
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse








John McClane said:


> Banned for being a Bully.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse





Unbanned because we seem to be the only three people active in this thread AND this is it. I finally officially reached 1000 posts


Cheers


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because i was kidding
> 
> Banned for making me sad thus requiring a sad Smiley

Click to collapse



Banned because your unsure, about kidding or being sad.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because your unsure, about kidding or being sad.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a sad and unsure xda member who obviously has trouble deciding what mood they're in today 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned because we seem to be the only three people active in this thread AND this is it. I finally officially reached 1000 posts
> 
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Well Congrats, and banned for calling quits @ 1000.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning a sad and unsure xda member who obviously has trouble deciding what mood they're in today
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming he have a Multiple Personality Disorder.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well Congrats, and banned for calling quits @ 1000.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're the only one here to ban


(Seriously anyone else here?)

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you're the only one here to ban
> 
> 
> (Seriously anyone else here?)
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you are here too along with him and me.


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you're the only one here to ban
> 
> 
> (Seriously anyone else here?)
> ...

Click to collapse



Well then Ban you, so that got us out of the place. 

This is sad


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you are here too along with him and me.

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't join in sooner

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well then Ban you, so that got us out of the place.
> 
> This is sad

Click to collapse



banned because I am sad too.


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you are here too along with him and me.

Click to collapse



Banned for interrupting a 2 Ban members thread.


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for interrupting a 2 Ban members thread.

Click to collapse



banned for not make it a 3 Ban members thread.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for interrupting our 2 member ban streak


Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for interrupting our 2 member ban streak
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you weren't able to help yourself


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you weren't able to help yourself

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping me instead of banning me

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not helping me instead of banning me
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because it looks like its again a 2 Ban member thread.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because it looks like its again a 2 Ban member thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the obvious

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because it looks like its again a 2 Ban member thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming! Now it is a 3 members thread.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for assuming! Now it is a 3 members thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for dissapearing on us u mean person 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for assuming! Now it is a 3 members thread.

Click to collapse



banned for not pointing his FAIL about the obvious


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for dissapearing on us u mean person
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me and make it like it was an accident.

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------




lamborg said:


> banned for not pointing his FAIL about the obvious

Click to collapse



Banned for rolling eyes!!  Grrrr


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for banning me and make it like it was an accident.

Click to collapse



Banned because we seem to be the only people on XDA 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because well seem to be the only people on XDA
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned, not xda but this thread.


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned, not xda but this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is on XDA Server.


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because this thread is on XDA Server.

Click to collapse



banned because you didn't understood what he was trying to say.


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you didn't understood what he was trying to say.

Click to collapse



LOL.  Banned for making me look like an idiot.. MEAN


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you didn't understood what he was trying to say.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're talking to us

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## axne1 (May 15, 2012)

You're banned for having a ridiculous avatar!


sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## antiochasylum (May 15, 2012)

Banned for sending from your house.


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

antiochasylum said:


> Banned for sending from your house.

Click to collapse



banned for your eye pinching sig


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

axne1 said:


> You're banned for having a ridiculous avatar!
> 
> 
> sent from a Android device
> I'm always on!

Click to collapse



Banned for having an Old No. 7
And Banned for always being ON


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

antiochasylum said:


> Banned for sending from your house.

Click to collapse



Banned because I sent this from my phone not my house

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having an Old No. 7
> And Banned for always being ON

Click to collapse



banned for being slow


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having an Old No. 7
> And Banned for always being ON

Click to collapse



Banned for a broken on/off switch


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for a broken on/off switch

Click to collapse



banned for dexter with a banana


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for being slow

Click to collapse



Banned for always refreshing the thread, thus making everyone else slow.


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for always refreshing the thread, thus making everyone else slow.

Click to collapse



banned for being 2 posts slow


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for always refreshing the thread, thus making everyone else slow.

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing the wrong person of refreshing this page

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## shalom06 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for always refreshing the thread, thus making everyone else slow.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling others slow when u are the slowest!


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for a broken on/off switch

Click to collapse



Banned for showing off you're a RC! HA


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

shalom06 said:


> Banned for calling others slow when u are the slowest!

Click to collapse



banned for being slow as him


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for accusing the wrong person of refreshing this page
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for defending Him!

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------




lamborg said:


> banned for being slow as him

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be faster.


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for defending Him!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not posting at once.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for defending Him!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for not posting at once.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was faster than you.


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for double banning
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for your avatar, what is it?


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for double banning
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because It's not our 2 members Ban thread anymore.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for your avatar, what is it?

Click to collapse



Banned for not realising my avatar is a bird

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for your avatar, what is it?

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know what is his avatar.


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not realising my avatar is a bird
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because it isn't very clear.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you don't know what is his avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone whose already banned

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not realising my avatar is a bird
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of him.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for making fun of him.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a nice person

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Again a 3 members Ban thread.

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I'm not a nice person
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still a Bully!


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Again a 3 members Ban thread.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for parting your posts.


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for parting your posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for a small green lime font below your signature.


----------



## iok1 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for parting your posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your profile pic

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for changing your profile pic
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for looking at his profile pic!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for being harsh

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for looking at his profile pic![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for not being active enough

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

> Banned for being so active in this thread while I was away

Click to collapse



Banned for quitting @ 1000 and returning back for banning.

Now you exceeded your 1000 posts, that got you a .....

Guess

Ban


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not being active enough
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the avatar.. not sure if bird or fish


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the avatar.. not sure if bird or fish

Click to collapse



Banned for being unsure.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for being confused about a simple picture

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being confused about a simple picture
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for removing your avatar, and confusing many people.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for removing your avatar, and confusing many people.

Click to collapse



Banned for abandoning other threads on XDA 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for abandoning other threads on XDA
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because OT is the future of xda


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because OT is the future of xda

Click to collapse



Banned for saying stuff I can't be bothered to comprehend

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for abandoning other threads on XDA
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because other people made you remove your avatar, and coming up with a sideway dog. I'm turning my head left to look at your avatar. It make my neck hurt.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because other people made you remove your avatar, and coming up with a sideway dog. I'm turning my head left to look at your avatar. It make my neck hurt.

Click to collapse



Banned because you care about an avatar of someone you don't even know

"STRANGER DANGER"

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you care about an avatar of someone you don't even know
> 
> Stranger danger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well ban you because you care about what other members said about your avatar and changed it.

Well I care! That's why this community is for Right?

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> "STRANGER DANGER"
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned also for talking to the Stranger. Ain't your mom told you Not talk to strangers.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well ban you because you care about what other members said about your avatar and changed it.
> 
> Well I care! That's why this community is for Right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ban u for telling me about not talking to strangers I'm 20 not 6

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I ban u for telling me about not talking to strangers I'm 20 not 6
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what Dio said..


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I ban u for telling me about not talking to strangers I'm 20 not 6
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling like a 6 year old!

P.S.
We're again on a 2 members ban streak.

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Banned because that's what Dio said..

Click to collapse



Ban you for quoting what Dio said.

What did he said?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for feeling like a 6 year old!
> 
> P.S.
> We're again on a 2 members ban streak.

Click to collapse



I ban u for telling me how old I feel

(Should be renamed to two member ban story)

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I ban u for telling me how old I feel
> 
> (Should be renamed to two member ban story)
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unbanned.  This one is a hell of a story


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Still banned because we need to keep this rolling on

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Unbanned.  This one is a hell of a story

Click to collapse



banned for what you did.


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for what you did.

Click to collapse



Banned for interrupting again!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned for what you did.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without telling us why u banned in the first place

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning without telling us why u banned in the first place
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because I mentioned the reason.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for being annoying

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being annoying
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you are annoyed.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you are annoyed.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm over getting annoyed by XDA trolls 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> banned because you are annoyed.

Click to collapse



Banned because your above me.
This is the primary reason of the thread.

Edit: Hayden is above.
Sorry Hayden your banned.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because your above me.
> This is the primary reason of the thread.
> 
> Edit: Hayden is above.
> Sorry Hayden your banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning Hayden

Btw McClane, u should join Hayden and me in the three word story, random letter and yum or yuck threads


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because your above me.
> This is the primary reason of the thread.
> 
> Edit: Hayden is above.
> Sorry Hayden your banned.

Click to collapse



Now you're above so now you are the one who is banned

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for banning Hayden
> 
> Btw McClane, u should join Hayden and me in the three word story, random letter and yum or yuck threads

Click to collapse



Banned for defending Hayden on the primary reason stated in the OP. lol

Btw, sounds good count me in. Yuck!

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> Now you're above so now you are the one who is banned
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Edit that, above you is Quantum 
Guess what BAN!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for defending Hayden on the primary reason stated in the OP. lol
> 
> Btw, sounds good count me in. Yuck!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban u for not joining quantum and me in the other threads sooner

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Ban u for not joining quantum and me in the other threads sooner
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using shortcuts


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using shortcuts

Click to collapse



Banned for poor GPS signal.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using shortcuts

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning someone else

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## beez1717 (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using shortcuts

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a period. The grammar police strike again!

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------




beez1717 said:


> Banned for not using a period. The grammar police strike again!

Click to collapse



I'm banning myself for being the third to ban someone.


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for not using a period. The grammar police strike again!

Click to collapse



Epic ban for your epic fail. It should be 'strikes'.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for not using a period. The grammar police strike again!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on someone for incorrect grammar

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## beez1717 (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Epic ban for your epic fail. It should be 'strikes'.

Click to collapse



Banned for falling into my grammar trap!


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for falling into my grammar trap!

Click to collapse



Banned for converting this thread into a Grammar Class.


----------



## beez1717 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for converting this thread into a Grammar Class.

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning school!


----------



## lamborg (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for falling into my grammar trap!

Click to collapse



haha, banned for defending yourself like a school kid.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for mentioning school!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a 1 man grammar police force

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## pixdev (May 15, 2012)

lamborg said:


> haha, banned for defending yourself like a school kid.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning people who defend themselves like a school kid.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Banned for breaking the law!
I am the LAW!   Oops wrong character

Yippee Kai YAY


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

pixdev said:


> Banned for banning people who defend themselves like a school kid.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for defending school kids

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## beez1717 (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a 1 man grammar police force
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing it was a one man sting operation. Also, because I have no clue what LT18i is. Use the phone name!


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for not realizing it was a one man sting operation. Also, because I have no clue what LT18i is. Use the phone name!

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the Search Button!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for not realizing it was a one man sting operation. Also, because I have no clue what LT18i is. Use the phone name!

Click to collapse



Banned for having no clue about phones 

(My phone isn't an LT18i (Xperi Arc S)
Its an xperia arc (LT15i) I haven't bothered changing the build.prop)

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## beez1717 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not using the Search Button!

Click to collapse



Banned for making me have to use the search button instead of just using the name.

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having no clue about phones
> 
> (My phone isn't an LT18i (Xperi Arc S)
> Its an xperia arc (LT15i) I haven't bothered changing the build.prop)
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for informing me about phones. Thanks


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for making me have to use the search button instead of just using the name.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Un-banned for using this forum for its intended purpose Well done 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for making me have to use the search button instead of just using the name.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning and giving thanks at the same time.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for banning and giving thanks at the same time.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone 

Changed my device name are you happy now??

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning someone
> 
> Changed my device name are you happy now??
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for changing again something on your account today.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for changing again something on your account today.

Click to collapse



Banned because u don't like changes no matter how small

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because u don't like changes no matter how small
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because your Xperia is Sexy. Pics or didn't happen.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because u don't like changes no matter how small
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because .........I'm back


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because your Xperia is Sexy. Pics or didn't happen.

Click to collapse



Banned because that last part made no sense

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## beez1717 (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because that last part made no sense
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because you think an inanimate object is sexy...


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because .........I'm back

Click to collapse



Banned for coming back!
Banned because I joined the other threads and you're not there.
And
Banned because it's Hayden and I "2 members ban Thread"


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned because you think an inanimate object is sexy...

Click to collapse



Banned because calling my phone an inanimate object is an insult to me

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## monkor (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for coming back!
> Banned because I joined the other threads and you're not there.
> And
> Banned because it's Hayden and I "2 members ban Thread"

Click to collapse



Banned for triple banning

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for coming back!
> Banned because I joined the other threads and you're not there.
> And
> Banned because it's Hayden and I "2 members ban Thread"

Click to collapse



Not banned because I like that idea

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because calling my phone an inanimate object is an insult to me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for showing your emotions.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for showing your emotions.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me three bans.
And this is a 3 member ban thread. I'm here nearly all day too :banghead:


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for showing your emotions.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I'm a girl who has emotions

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying I'm a girl who has emotions
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for adding words on my post that I didn't said.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for adding words on my post that I didn't said.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I'm telling you what your opinions are instead of you making your own 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying I'm telling you what your opinions are instead of you making your own
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for arguing







John McClane said:


> Banned for adding words on my post that I didn't said.

Click to collapse




Banned for arguing


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying I'm telling you what your opinions are instead of you making your own
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned to mantain the ban streak.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for arguing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not making enough arguments

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## brendan10211 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned to mantain the ban streak.

Click to collapse



Banned for not dying in every friggin movie!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

brendan10211 said:


> Banned for not dying in every friggin movie!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he's the real McClane

Banned for interrupting our three member ban thread

Banned because I'm logging out to continue making my app


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

brendan10211 said:


> Banned for not dying in every friggin movie!

Click to collapse



Not Banned for supporting the movies.

Yippee kai Yay!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for thinking he's the real McClane
> 
> Banned for interrupting our three member ban thread
> 
> Banned because I'm logging out to continue making my app

Click to collapse



Banned for not making your app faster

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for thinking he's the real McClane
> 
> Banned for interrupting our three member ban thread
> 
> Banned because I'm logging out to continue making my app

Click to collapse



Hey!!   Banned for the Triple ban you called out earlier.
And Unbanned for supporting the 3 members ban thread.

Aaaaanndd  banned for logging out to abandon the 3 members ban thread and make it 2 members ban thread again.

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> *Bamned* for not making your app faster
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what Bamned is!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Bamned for not making your app faster
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because I completed my first app in 2 hours
Banned for saying bamned


@McClane : I'll be back


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey!!   Banned for the Triple ban you called out earlier.
> And Unbanned for supporting the 3 members ban thread.
> 
> Aaaaanndd  banned for logging out to abandon the 3 members ban thread and make it 2 members ban thread again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned to make it a 1 man thread... hey wait what!!!

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## jr_718 (May 15, 2012)

TOPIC: Ban the person above you..
I hereby ban everyone above me:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> TOPIC: Ban the person above you..
> I hereby ban everyone above me:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for trying something I've already tried but failed as its not allowed

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

@Quantum
Banned for quoting Arnold!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> @Quantum
> Banned for quoting Arnold!

Click to collapse



Banned to keep this going

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned to keep this going
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Not Banned and continuing te 2 members ban thread.


----------



## X8invisible (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned to keep this going
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for being sexy and know it

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being sexy and know it
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think of the song:
I'm Sexy And i Know it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being sexy and know it
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for singing using words!


----------



## X8invisible (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for singing using words!

Click to collapse



Banned for being TNT

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being TNT
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking me in these threads

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Ban the guy above you!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Ban the guy above you!

Click to collapse



Ban u for not banning me

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Ban u for not banning me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Well Ban you to mantain The Guinness BAN Records on a 2 members ban thread with Lost count pages.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well Ban you to mantain The Guinness BAN Records on a 2 members ban thread with Lost count pages.

Click to collapse



Ban u for trying to maintain something thats already lost

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Banned for being pesimistic.


----------



## BluDRed (May 15, 2012)

Banned for banning him with such a poor reason 

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being pesimistic.

Click to collapse



Ban u for being optimistic

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

BluDRed said:


> Banned for banning him with such a poor reason
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a reason at All.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not having a reason at All.

Click to collapse



Banned untill I come back on here in 10 hours

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## BluDRed (May 15, 2012)

Banned for 10 hours...because you chose to 

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

Banned for coming to Hayden's, McClane's and my three member ban thread


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

BluDRed said:


> Banned for 10 hours...because you chose to
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you won't wait the whole 10 hours.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you won't wait the whole 10 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



BAnned because challenge accepted


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> BAnned because challenge accepted

Click to collapse



Banned for accepting the challenge.

Btw, its becoming addicting, and waiting 10 hours without banning someone its a little hard.


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for accepting the challenge.
> 
> Btw, its becoming addicting, and waiting 10 hours without banning someone its a little hard.

Click to collapse



Banned because now you know why I have <2000 bans


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because now you know why I have <2000 bans

Click to collapse



Cah cah cah COMBO BREAKER! !!

You're not banned 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Thatgrass (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because now you know why I have <2000 bans

Click to collapse



Banned for having <2000 bans

Sent from Sony Xperia Gio


----------



## Insidious (May 15, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for having <2000 bans
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia Gio

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who has <2000 bans :b.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cah cah cah COMBO BREAKER! !!
> 
> You're not banned
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Banned and Counter attack. Air Combo

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------




Insidious said:


> Banned for banning someone who has <2000 bans :b.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that banned another who has <2000


----------



## iok1 (May 15, 2012)

I won't ban you, but i give you an infraction!

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

iok1 said:


> I won't ban you, but i give you an infraction!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating a mod, freaking poser


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for impersonating a mod, freaking poser

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out he's not a mod and for increasing his banning ratio!


----------



## scoffyburito (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for pointing out he's not a mod and for increasing his banning ratio!

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating Bruce Willis

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for impersonating Bruce Willis
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the thought of me impersonating Bruce Willis.
Bruce Willis is impersonating John McClane.
But I can't Ban Bruce Willis, so I Ban you.


----------



## BluDRed (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because now you know why I have <2000 bans

Click to collapse



Banned for rolling your eyes ;-) 

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

BluDRed said:


> Banned for rolling your eyes ;-)
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for winking


----------



## gmaster1 (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for winking

Click to collapse



banned for flirting...kinda

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for flirting...kinda
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not the one winking -.-


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I'm not the one winking -.-

Click to collapse



Banned for not winking!
Gross

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## FernBch (May 15, 2012)

Banned for complaining about what wasn't done

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## emannxperia (May 15, 2012)

Ban all of u because never mention to me about this thread!!

sent from my digital typewriter


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

emannxperia said:


> Ban all of u because never mention to me about this thread!!
> 
> sent from my digital typewriter

Click to collapse



Banned for having a digital typewriter with an XDA app for android.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having a digital typewriter with an XDA app for android.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Ban you for unbricking HTC over and over.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## FernBch (May 16, 2012)

Banned for not liking the ability to recover

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for not liking the ability to recover
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I have returned

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## shravbits (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I have returned
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for returning

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for returning
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not being reasonable

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not being reasonable
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned because i am almost a Bachelor of Technology.. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned because i am almost a Bachelor of Technology.. :beer: :beer:

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me one of those beers

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## soumya_digi (May 16, 2012)

Banned for 800+ posts..


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

soumya_digi said:


> Banned for 800+ posts..

Click to collapse



Banned for not enough posts

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## bluezr1 (May 16, 2012)

Your band just because I said so.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

bluezr1 said:


> Your band just because I said so.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned indefinetly because you posted last

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## gmaster1 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned indefinetly because you posted last
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



now you posted last HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! banned...:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: its a banning party! andbthe beers are all for ME!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> now you posted last HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! banned...:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: its a banning party! andbthe beers are all for ME!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing 44 beers

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chbea (May 16, 2012)

ban for Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (May 16, 2012)

chbea said:


> ban for Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



uhm...banned for an invalid reason to ban...:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Justice™ (May 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> uhm...banned for an invalid reason to ban...:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing any of your beers (again)

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## BluDRed (May 16, 2012)

Banned because its too early and I want yo go back to bed 

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (May 16, 2012)

BluDRed said:


> Banned because its too early and I want yo go back to bed
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA

Click to collapse



banned coz you should've stayed in bed.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

Banned for telling him to stay in bed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for telling him to stay in bed

Click to collapse



Banned for being at all critical about dudes talking about other dudes being in bed.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for being at all critical about dudes talking about other dudes being in bed.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about dudes and bed together


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for talking about dudes and bed together

Click to collapse



Banned for nice try 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for nice try
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a cool face


----------



## vj_dustin (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for using a cool face

Click to collapse



banned for taking a screenshot from The Big Bang Theory scene change animation & making it your avatar..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for taking a screenshot from The Big Bang Theory scene change animation & making it your avatar..

Click to collapse



Banned for watching enough TV to figure that out.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Skyღ (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for watching enough TV to figure that out.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting people to figure that out.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Banned for not letting people to figure that out.

Click to collapse



People are not making sense tonight.  I ban myself to bed...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for taking a screenshot from The Big Bang Theory scene change animation & making it your avatar..

Click to collapse



Banned for spoiling the 'big' surprise

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for spoiling the 'big' surprise
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for telling them the truth.


----------



## stamatis (May 16, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Banned for telling them the truth.

Click to collapse



Banned for having anime avatar, is that rin from ao no exorcist?

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Skyღ (May 16, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for having anime avatar, is that rin from ao no exorcist?
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes and banned for saying out my favourite character's name.


----------



## ms19 (May 16, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Yes and banned for saying out my favourite character's name.

Click to collapse



Banned for behaving like a child-. .

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

ms19 said:


> Banned for behaving like a child-. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a child

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## scoffyburito (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning a child
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for starting a controversial topic

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for starting a controversial topic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for participating

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for starting a controversial topic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling it controversial







Hayden18 said:


> Banned for participating
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Unbanned because that shut him up. Lol


----------



## scoffyburito (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for calling it controversial
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel I need to share my surplus bans

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for calling it controversial
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned to shut you up

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned to shut you up
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for being rude to other members


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being rude to other members

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me how to act

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for telling me how to act
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for being impolite and don't know how to talk to others


----------



## scoffyburito (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for telling me how to act
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping me, being controversial, not listening and shutting up others. There 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for skipping me, being controversial, not listening and shutting up others. There
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

Banned for rolling your eyes


----------



## zylor (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the same reason

Click to collapse



Banned from cyanide and happiness

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

zylor said:


> Banned from cyanide and happiness
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me to check today's comic 

thx


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for rolling your eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for showcasing sharp objects(your signature) in a public forum


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

mannu_in said:


> Banned for showcasing sharp objects(your signature) in a public forum

Click to collapse



Banned for worrying about sharp objects


Are you a balloon?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for worrying about sharp objects
> 
> 
> Are you a balloon?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a kid, and not realising how sharp objects are dangerous


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for worrying about sharp objects
> 
> 
> Are you a balloon?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a question


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

mannu_in said:


> Banned for asking a question

Click to collapse



Banned because the sword looks cool


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because the sword looks cool

Click to collapse



Banned for imagining a sword

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because the sword looks cool

Click to collapse



Banned because the 3D looks like resident evil 4

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> Banned for imagining a sword
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned for banning simultaneously


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the 3D looks like resident evil 4
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 2 in 1

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for imagining a sword
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for using word Sword instead of Supernatural Blade


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

mannu_in said:


> Banned for using word Sword instead of Supernatural Blade

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me improper words

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for telling me improper words
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not checking the original reference of origination of word Sword in this thread


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

mannu_in said:


> Banned for not checking the original reference of origination of word Sword in this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense and linking to the original reference 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not making sense and linking to the original reference
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for talking regarding Sense in the Off Topic forum


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

mannu_in said:


> Banned for talking regarding Sense in the Off Topic forum

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing HTC Sense for Common Sense


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for confusing HTC Sense for Common Sense

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on someone who is clearly not upto XDA's standard of phone terms

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for picking on someone who is clearly not upto XDA's standard of phone terms
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for considering Common Sense as out of XDA's standard of phone terms...lol


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

mannu_in said:


> Banned for considering Common Sense as out of XDA's standard of phone terms...lol

Click to collapse



Banned for making me look like an idiot 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for making me look like an idiot
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for using a sad face.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for using a sad face.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the words sad face


----------



## Skyღ (May 16, 2012)

mannu_in said:


> Banned for using the words sad face

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting people cry.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Banned for not letting people cry.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a princess

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a princess
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a Princess


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

mannu_in said:


> Banned for banning a Princess

Click to collapse



Banned for not lettinge ban a princess

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not lettinge ban a princess
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for making me look dumb.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not lettinge ban a princess
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned coz you already have.


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not lettinge ban a princess
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive banning to a princess.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Skyღ (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for excessive banning to a princess.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for harsh realities.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Banned for harsh realities.

Click to collapse



Banned because its not harsh enough

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because its not harsh enough
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because enough is not enough! savvy


----------



## Skyღ (May 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for pretending to be John McClane.

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me your location.


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for pretending to be John McClane.

Click to collapse



Banned because someone tried that pages ago, and I'm still Here.


----------



## tockson (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because someone tried that pages ago, and I'm still Here.

Click to collapse



Banned becose i want too


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

tockson said:


> Banned becose i want too

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

tockson said:


> Banned becose i want too

Click to collapse



Banned *because* you wrote *becose* wrong. 

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I have to
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your Sexy Xperia Arc into letters and numbers again.
Now we'll have someone banning you because he's confused of what phone you're using. Lol


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned *because* you wrote *becose* wrong.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I never changed my signature

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I never changed my signature
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for obvious reasons


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for obvious reasons

Click to collapse



Banned for not stating those reasons

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not stating those reasons
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting it


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not getting it

Click to collapse



Banned for still not not telling me why...

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for still not not telling me why...
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because your banning reason was the obvious one


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your banning reason was the obvious one

Click to collapse



Banned because your name has the devils number in it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 16, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by husam666<br />
> > Banned because your banning reason was the obvious one
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned for hating on the devils number

sent from my Ascend2, but transmitted from my brain. ;p


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

mendoozer666 said:


> Banned for hating on the devils number
> 
> sent from my Ascend2, but transmitted from my brain. ;p

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on me

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for hating on me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not bamming


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not bamming

Click to collapse



Bamming what the hell is that anyway you're banned

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Bamming what the hell is that anyway you're banned
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned for not starting the sentence with "banned for"


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not starting the sentence with "banned for"

Click to collapse



Banned because it doesnt matter how I start my sentences 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it doesnt matter how I start my sentences
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned for ignoring the importance of Art of Ban formation


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for ignoring the importance of Art of Ban formation

Click to collapse



Banned to make these voices in my head stop telling me how to type

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for ignoring the importance of Art of Ban formation

Click to collapse



Banned because banning its not an art its a movement.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because banning its not an art its a movement.

Click to collapse



Banned because banning is actually a sport not a movement

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because banning is actually a sport not a movement
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because banning is no way a sport


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because banning is no way a sport

Click to collapse



Banned because its a sport for me, and for not joining sooner

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## emannxperia (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because its a sport for me, and for not joining sooner
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



And you still banned..

sent from my digital typewriter


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

emannxperia said:


> And you still banned..
> 
> sent from my digital typewriter

Click to collapse



So are you... if you aren't I ban you now

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mallen462 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> So are you... if you aren't I ban you now
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Infinity ban 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> So are you... if you aren't I ban you now
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for abusive behavior


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for abusive behavior

Click to collapse



Banned for being stuck in an infinite loop of stupidity 

Sent from the brick


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for abusive behavior

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not abusive I have a drinking problem

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Infinity ban
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be Smart. you can't infinity ban. You're going off topic.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for trying to be Smart. you can't infinity ban. You're going off topic.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a temporary mod 

(The real ones won't like that)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being stuck in an infinite loop of stupidity
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for being inside the infinite loop of stupidity 



Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I'm not abusive I have a drinking problem
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for being an alcoholic

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a temporary mod
> 
> (The real ones won't like that)
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for calling in the real ones. 

/snitch


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being inside the infinite loop of stupidity
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for being an alcoholic

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing the loop of stupidity and blaming me for drinking 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## emannxperia (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being inside the infinite loop of stupidity
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for multiple ban.

sent from my digital typewriter


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

emannxperia said:


> Banned for multiple ban.
> 
> sent from my digital typewriter

Click to collapse



Multi banned for quoting my mutli post.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being inside the infinite loop of stupidity
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for life because I'm no snitch

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## emannxperia (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for life because I'm no snitch
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for slow banning skill.

sent from my digital typewriter


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

emannxperia said:


> Banned for slow banning skill.
> 
> sent from my digital typewriter

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not slow its the internet

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I'm not slow its the internet
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for acussing the internet.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for acussing the internet.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing I only get 2G where I live 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not knowing I only get 2G where I live
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Unbanned then. I feel sorry for you!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Unbanned then. I feel sorry for you!

Click to collapse



Banned still because you get faster internet

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned still because you get faster internet
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



That was a cheap shot.
Banned and Remove my unban earlier.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Banned for calling me cheap

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling me cheap
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned to continue the streak.
2 members ban thread!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned to continue the streak.
> 2 members ban thread!

Click to collapse



Banned to keep the streak

Does this always happen 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned to keep the streak
> 
> Does this always happen
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a question in the Ban Thread.

Wrong thread man.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for asking a question in the Ban Thread.
> 
> Wrong thread man.

Click to collapse



Banned for being mean



(No ones on here so no one will find out)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being mean
> 
> 
> (No ones on here so no one will find out)
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned, because eventually someone will find out.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, because eventually someone will find out.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a liar

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a liar
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to cover the true.

What True.

There's NO Pill!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for trying to cover the true.
> 
> What True.
> 
> There's NO Pill!

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not making sense
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking the red Pill.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not taking the red Pill.

Click to collapse



Banned for taking the blue pill

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for taking the blue pill
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because you knew what I was talking about.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Banned for not thinking ahead

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Till-Kruspe (May 16, 2012)

Haram jadah... 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Banned for not following rules

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not following rules
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned coz rules are meant to be broken.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Banned because breaking the rules on XDA result in a real ban from a real mod

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because breaking the rules on XDA result in a real ban from a real mod
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for stating the obviously stated

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for stating the obviously stated
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for entering to the obviousness loop.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for entering to the obviousness loop.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Phh, as i can't figure anything out, you go free, buddy

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S


----------



## gmaster1 (May 16, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Phh, as i can't figure anything out, you go free, buddy
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S

Click to collapse



banned for being bored...ill buy myself 100 beers...:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## FernBch (May 16, 2012)

Banned for not sharing those 100 beers

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 16, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for not sharing those 100 beers
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



banned for thinking id share them   :thumbup::beer:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for thinking id share them   :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having an alcohol problem, thus getting a black screen avatar.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having an alcohol problem, thus getting a black screen avatar.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for judging :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gixer2000 (May 17, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for judging :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a drinking problem 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2012)

gixer2000 said:


> Banned for having a drinking problem
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone loves beer 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because everyone loves beer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned because scientist kids shouldn't drink beers.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because everyone loves beer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned because you're wrong I don't like beer

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chbea (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you're wrong I don't like beer
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



ban for have  no drinking


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

chbea said:


> ban for have  no drinking

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong I'm drinking Coke Zero



Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being wrong I'm drinking Coke Zero
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned coz Coke Zero is for girls, boys drink Mountain Dew.. :dew: :dew: :dew:


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz Coke Zero is for girls, boys drink Mountain Dew.. :dew: :dew: :dew:

Click to collapse



Banned myself for not mentioning its vanilla coke zero 

(no difference)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned myself for not mentioning its vanilla coke zero
> 
> (no difference)
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned coz its not available in India & i want to try it..


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

(What the ****)

Banned because you haven't tried it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> (What the ****)
> 
> Banned because you haven't tried it
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for drinking anything with "zero" of anything.  And I don't mean "nutrition" in general...just the fun stuff 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for drinking anything with "zero" of anything.  And I don't mean "nutrition" in general...just the fun stuff
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for b****ing at me for choosing between a bottle of coke zero at $2 or a bottle of water at $3.50

(Also note that the bottle of coke is 3 times bigger than the water)

Would you pay more for less?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for *****ing at me for choosing between a bottle of coke zero at $2 or a bottle of water at $3.50
> 
> (Also note that the bottle of coke is 3 times bigger than the water)
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Oh boo hoo...$5 for a Happy Meal, $8.50 for a salad.....banned for not my fault everyone's getting fatter.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh boo hoo...$5 for a Happy Meal, $8.50 for a salad.....banned for not my fault everyone's getting fatter.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for the cool face Smiley


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for the cool face Smiley

Click to collapse



Banned for always calling out the coolface.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh boo hoo...$5 for a Happy Meal, $8.50 for a salad.....banned for not my fault everyone's getting fatter.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned because it is your fault

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it is your fault
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for ignoring the second word in my user name.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for ignoring the second word in my user name.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no second word in your name as there are no spaces separating the words telling me when one word begins and ends

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because there is no second word in your name as there are no spaces separating the words telling me when one word begins and ends
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for some kind of reading disorder.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for some kind of reading disorder.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I have a disorder. Maybe I'm just stupid

Or acting stupid

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying I have a disorder. Maybe I'm just stupid
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



I ban you, but I kind of feel bad about it.  Nah, banned.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I ban you, but I kind of feel bad about it.  Nah, banned.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for not feeling bad about banning an idiot

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not feeling bad about banning an idiot
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Spite ban, because I'm an insensitive prick.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Spite ban, because I'm an insensitive prick.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a prick

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a prick
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for being agreesive towards pricks.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for being agreesive towards pricks.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for being agressive back

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being agressive back
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because my back has nothing to do with this...its old and crooked, but it holds me up.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Banned for getting confused at what I meant



Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for getting confused at what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused at what I was confused about.  Wanna ride bikes?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for being confused at what I was confused about.  Wanna ride bikes?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing the f*** outta me.. can you talk in idiot please that's all I know 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for confusing the f*** outta me.. can you talk in idiot please that's all I know
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because wait yogurt wart place syndrome not a thing milk t shirt.  I know, right?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned because wait yogurt wart place syndrome not a thing milk t shirt.  I know, right?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's sad and depressing

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because that's sad and depressing
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned, because that is my life.  By "my" , I mean "your's".

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned, because that is my life.  By "my" , I mean "your's.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned until you learn to speak english

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned until you learn to speak english
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Jeez....I was born in Atlanta, raised in NJ, and have lived my entire adult life in California....

But that's where I lose you...my humor doesn't always make sense, any I don't know where you're from...so...

I ban you for being an asshole.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## scoffyburito (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jeez....I was born in Atlanta, raised in NJ, and have lived my entire adult life in California....
> 
> But that's where I lose you...my humor doesn't always make sense, any I don't know where you're from...so...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for a well-justified ban

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jeez....I was born in Atlanta, raised in NJ, and have lived my entire adult life in California....
> 
> But that's where I lose you...my humor doesn't always make sense, any I don't know where you're from...so...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for taking this seriously.

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for a well-justified ban
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for...wait, hang on, I take that back.  Thanks.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (May 17, 2012)

Banner for owning a xperia arc


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

MattyOnXperiaX10 said:


> Banner for owning a xperia arc

Click to collapse



Banned for having Xperia X10 in your name

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

If this thread were a roller coaster....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If this thread were a roller coaster....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for saying this thread is a roller coaster

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## scoffyburito (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying this thread is a roller coaster
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping me AGAIN

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for skipping me AGAIN
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about me skipping you

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for skipping me AGAIN
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that's silly

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## scoffyburito (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because that's silly
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't silly and I had a good laugh

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

Banned for disregarding a nice photo

Sent by my painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned because it wasn't silly and I had a good laugh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## scoffyburito (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for laughing
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for a lack of humour

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Banned because XDA is no place for fun & games

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

Banned for replying too quickly and ruining my game

Sent by my painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for replying too quickly and ruining my game
> 
> Sent by my painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned for having a painfully slow connection

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

Banned for having a sexier Android

Sent by my painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for having a sexier Android
> 
> Sent by my painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Unbanned for saying my android was sexy

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

Banned for getting pleased too quickly

Sent by my painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for getting pleased too quickly
> 
> Sent by my painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned for banning too slow

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

Banned for ridiculing my network operator

Sent by my painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for ridiculing my network operator
> 
> Sent by my painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Un-banned because I've been behaving inappropriately

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

Banned for getting sentimental and copying my way of having slowly :-D  

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

Having = banning
Swype is idiot


Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for getting sentimental and copying my way of having slowly :-D
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

Banned for banning without any reason

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for banning without any reason
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned because you're the only one here

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## scoffyburito (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you're the only one here
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting me

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

Banned because you are also here

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for forgetting me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for buying xda premium

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for forgetting me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I never knew you were lurking and also I hate lurkers



Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## scoffyburito (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I never knew you were lurking and also I hate lurkers
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for hatin' on me

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

Banned both because no one is banning me

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for hatin' on me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting last

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## scoffyburito (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for posting last
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep on missing someone out. Your making it a habit

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned because you keep on missing someone out. Your making it a habit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse











droidiser said:


> Banned both because no one is banning me
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse











Hayden18 said:


> Banned for posting last
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banning all three of us so there is no way I have missed someone




Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## scoffyburito (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banning all three of us so there is no way I have missed someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unbanned for seeing your mistakes

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Unbanned for seeing your mistakes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banning myself so I don't miss anyone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banning myself so I don't miss anyone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



double ban since you have already banned yourself..


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> double ban since you have already banned yourself..

Click to collapse



Banning you for banning someone you can't ban because they are banned already because they banned themselves

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banning you for banning someone you can't ban because they are banned already because they banned themselves
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for multiple boomerang banning sentece, that ban you back.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for multiple boomerang banning sentece, that ban you back.

Click to collapse



Banning you because your banning me even though I'm already banned

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banning you because your banning me even though I'm already banned
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because I had to read more than 5 pages to catch you up for a simple Ban.


----------



## iNeedICS (May 17, 2012)

I ban the OP for opening this thread because now all the noobs will post here just to get there 10 helpful posts and then they are gonna start asking questions already answered all over the threads Lol THREAD CLOSED

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## iNeedICS (May 17, 2012)

Just kidding... U thought I was a moderator? Lol  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

iNeedICS said:


> I ban the OP for opening this thread because now all the noobs will post here just to get there 10 helpful posts and then they are gonna start asking questions already answered all over the threads Lol THREAD CLOSED
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse











iNeedICS said:


> Just kidding... U thought I was a moderator? Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating a moderator that's a BIG NO NO



Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

iNeedICS said:


> Just kidding... U thought I was a moderator? Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating a Mod.  That's again the rules.
2nd Banned for the excesive color on your sig.
3rd Ban. I'll stirke that because I'm also from Puerto Rico 

Still Ban you though


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for impersonating a Mod.  That's again the rules.
> 2nd Banned for the excesive color on your sig.
> 3rd Ban. I'll stirke that because I'm also from Puerto Rico
> 
> Still Ban you though

Click to collapse



Banned you for being nice just because hes from the same place you are

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned you for being nice just because hes from the same place you are
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned you because I'm not that nice. I banned him 3 times even though he's from the same country.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

I ban you for acting nice then stabbing him in the back

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Pfaffinator (May 17, 2012)

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Banned for not following the rules

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not following the rules
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him noob.

Use The SEARCH button. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Banned for telling me to use the search buttons

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for telling me to use the search buttons
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because the search button was meant for the noob not you.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Unbanned because I banned you improperly

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Unbanned because I banned you improperly
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned coz once you ban someone you cannot lift the ban curse afterwards.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Banned because of your troll face

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because of your troll face
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



So the rules apply. The trolls should be banned.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz once you ban someone you cannot lift the ban curse afterwards.

Click to collapse








Troll Be Gone

Banned because your a troll


Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Troll Be Gone
> 
> Banned because your a troll
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz i am *le Epic Troll
& these anti-trolls dont affect me.. 
because


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Banned because wrestling is stupid  

(To me)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because wrestling is stupid
> 
> (To me)
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned coz though i agree wrestling is stupid, but beating the crap out of each other on PC, with a PS2 Emulator playing Smackdown : Here Comes The Pain isnt..


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Semi banned because you play Smackdown

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

You've been "Smack-Ban-Down"


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Your banned

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Your banned
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



1) Grammar police banned
2) No reason for ban, banned


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Your banned
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying why you ban me for!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

You're all banned for joining the enemy team 3 vs 1 isn't fair


----------



## jr_718 (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> You're all banned for joining the enemy team 3 vs 1 isn't fair

Click to collapse



I hereby ban fart on everyone above me and below me..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> 3 vs 1 that isn't fair
> 
> You're all banned for joining the darkside
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for the quoting html mess.

and Banned for complaining on the 3 vs 1 handicap, table ladders and chair - Match.

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




jr_718 said:


> I hereby ban fart on everyone above me and below me..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being gross! You should ban fart yourself on an isolated room. Like That!


----------



## jr_718 (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the quoting html mess.
> 
> and Banned for complaining on the 3 vs 1 handicap, table ladders and chair - Match.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ban #02 on you.. ahahahaahaha..jk

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> I ban #02 on you.. ahahahaahaha..jk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for kidding.

That was really gross


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for kidding.
> 
> That was really gross

Click to collapse



Banned for turning a number into something gross

You sicken me!

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## iNeedICS (May 17, 2012)

I ban myself! Ha I win! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Un-banned as I've done that so I should win

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## jr_718 (May 17, 2012)

iNeedICS said:


> I ban myself! Ha I win!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban for thinking you've won something..I double ban fart on you that's your prize

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

I ban you for farting because you've killed everyone so stop please

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## jr_718 (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I ban you for farting because you've killed everyone so stop please
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Ummm I'll think about it.. I won't stop farting until everyone stops posting..it just tells me everyone ain't dead yet.. so I ban fart on you times 3..if that don't work x4 should

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

I ban you for acting like a child and not keeping your bum under control

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## jr_718 (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I ban you for acting like a child and not keeping your bum under control
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



I ban you for judging me.. what: if I have a medical condition ..lol your still posting I ban fart on you x5

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> I ban you for judging me.. what: if I have a medical condition ..lol your still posting I ban fart on you x5
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I ban poop on you  lol

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## jr_718 (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I ban poop on you  lol
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



I can take a shower.. but I ban you and marinate you in my farts x6

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Yay no more ban farting

I ban you from this thread forever

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## jr_718 (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Yay no more ban farting
> 
> I ban you from this thread forever
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Lol Ill ask hulk from the avenger to continue for me and ban fart on you All

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pixdev (May 17, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Lol Ill ask hulk from the avenger to continue for me and ban fart on you All
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Banned for not using XDA app.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

I'm not gonna ban you because I don't want a "HULK SMASH"

http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/17lxaa1yj8y1ngif/original.gif


Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Can you Guys just STOP farting..  You're turning this OT thread to an OT sub-thread.
Farting and banning, doesn't mix.


----------



## jr_718 (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Can you Guys just STOP farting..  You're turning this OT thread to an OT sub-thread.
> Farting and banning, doesn't mix.

Click to collapse



I ban you for complaining...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> I ban you for complaining...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And I ban you for the excessive dots (.............)
Complain about that!


----------



## droidiser (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> And I ban you for the excessive dots (.............)
> Complain about that!

Click to collapse



I can you for retyping those excessive dots

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

droidiser said:


> *I can you* for retyping those excessive dots
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Well I ban you for trying to CAN me. WTF!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well I ban you for trying to CAN me. WTF!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban you for banning twice in quick succession and for attempting to imitate Bruce Willis.  Oh yeah, and just for good luck - for not being me


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> I ban you for banning twice in quick succession and for attempting to imitate Bruce Willis.  Oh yeah, and just for good luck - for not being me

Click to collapse



I ban you (converting this in my 3rd quick success) for pointing at my attempt, Which I ain't attempting. I'm "impersonating" John McClane a character that Bruce Willis played. 

Thanks for the good luck. And thank GOD for not being you. BAN


----------



## jr_718 (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I ban you (converting this in my 3rd quick success) for pointing at my attempt, Which I ain't attempting. I'm "impersonating" John McClane a character that Bruce Willis played.
> 
> Thanks for the good luck. And thank GOD for not being you. BAN

Click to collapse



Ban you for been in this board for too long..get some rest be caused you've been official ban
. Or I'll fart on you

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Ban you for been in this board for too long..get some rest be caused you've been official ban
> . Or I'll fart on you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh Hell's NO!

Btw banned, for lurking in to this thread too long.


----------



## SimonTS (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I ban you (converting this in my 3rd quick success) for pointing at my attempt, Which I ain't attempting. I'm "impersonating" John McClane a character that Bruce Willis played.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know you've already been banned by JR, but I'm going to double-up the ban.  You can't possibly be impersonating John McClane - he wouldn't have the first idea what to do with a computer other than throw it at a bad guy, and he definitely wouldn't approve of you suggesting he "log on to XDA"


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> .......what to do with a computer other than throw it at a bad guy,......

Click to collapse



With a BAN sticker on it.

Wham!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> With a BAN sticker on it.
> 
> Wham!

Click to collapse



banned for not saying "beef sticker" XD and im not drunk btw. the avatar just wont work bcuz of screen size and i just thought about beer...:thumbdown::beer:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Banned for thinking about beer

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Macedonicus (May 18, 2012)

banned for banning someone because of beer


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Macedonicus said:


> banned for banning someone because of beer

Click to collapse



Banned for having a disturbing avatar.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having a disturbing avatar.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having an avatar pic of someone famous.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for having an avatar pic of someone famous.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't pronounce your nickname.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## chokzgaming (May 18, 2012)

Banned for having no hairline!

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## mikef (May 18, 2012)

chokzgaming said:


> Banned for having no hairline!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having no head (on your avatar)


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for having no head (on your avatar)

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so and there's nothing you can do about it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mallen462 (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I said so and there's nothing you can do about it
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



You just got banned like a boss 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iNeedICS (May 18, 2012)

They call me the a-ban-ninator!  u are all banned beyond infinity times! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 18, 2012)

iNeedICS said:


> They call me the a-ban-ninator!  u are all banned beyond infinity times!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because there is nothing beyond infinity.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because there is nothing beyond infinity.

Click to collapse



Banned because you've obviously never heard 'to infinity and beyond' which indicates there is something beyond infinity

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## scoffyburito (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you've obviously never heard 'to infinity and beyond' which indicates there is something beyond infinity
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because of your Buzz Light year reference

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned because of your Buzz Light year reference
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing the child within to escape 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## isaiahe97 (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not allowing the child within to escape
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



BANNED for having sexy in your sig


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

isaiahe97 said:


> BANNED for having sexy in your sig

Click to collapse



Banned for having no sig

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having no sig
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned for the irony of your ban..


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned because trolls should be in a cage not in the wild 

(Joking)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## MoonBlade (May 18, 2012)

Banned for HAving Dog face as a DP


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

MoonBlade said:


> Banned for HAving Dog face as a DP

Click to collapse



Banned for being mean to my dog

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chbea (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being mean to my dog
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



ban for no have tiger face


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> With a BAN sticker on it.
> 
> Wham!

Click to collapse



Wham, BAN, thank you, man!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned because that rhymed and now its in my head 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because that rhymed and now its in my head
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Tenpin (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for attaching an image

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for attaching an image
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing him to attach an image


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned because we have an image thread where images belong

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because we have an image thread where images belong
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned coz even you attached a troll killer image, which didnt work though..


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned again hopefully 2 sprays are enough







Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned again hopefully 2 sprays are enough
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because, trolls have an excellent immune system.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned for supporting trolls

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for supporting trolls
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not supporting them. They make us Laugh


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not supporting them. They make us Laugh

Click to collapse



Banned for having a brain 

Sent from the brick


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

This banning thing is fun.....so I ban you for coming to this thread....x

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> This banning thing is fun.....so I ban you for coming to this thread....x
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having fun, and banned for coming to this thread.


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having fun, and banned for coming to this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting me to have fun..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for not wanting me to have fun..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using Tapatalk 2 instead of XDA Premium APP


----------



## vj_dustin (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for not wanting me to have fun..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



welcome ban!
yes, the troll survived 2nd spray attack as well..


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for using Tapatalk 2 instead of XDA Premium APP

Click to collapse



Banned for hating tapatalk 2

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for hating tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz ur monkey is eviler than Google..


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz ur monkey is eviler than Google..

Click to collapse



Banned for having that avatar confused avatar 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> _Banned for having that avatar confused avatar _
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for a confusing ban!  What?


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for a confusing ban!  What?

Click to collapse



Banned for been confused :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for been confused :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to confuse other members.

Don't do that. Its confusing


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for trying to confuse other members.
> 
> Don't do that. Its confusing

Click to collapse



Ahahah
. Banned for thinking am confusing other members.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Ahahah
> . Banned for thinking am confusing other members.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you thought that I thought you were planting inside thoughts of confusion to others members.

INCEPTION (insert music here)


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you thought that I thought you were planting inside thoughts of confusion to others members.
> 
> INCEPTION (insert music here)

Click to collapse



Banned for intrusion into my thought and thinking I thought you thought what I was thinking 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for intrusion into my thought and thinking I thought you thought what I was thinking
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well played Sir.

Still banned though!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned for thinking to much you need to chill down a bit

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking to much you need to chill down a bit
> 
> I banned you for trying to stop my blessed brain from thinking..its exercising
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned for fail quoting

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Banned for bad quoting.


EDIT:  Hayden beat me to it


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned for banning him for the same reason as I did before you did it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for bad quoting.
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Hayden beat me to it

Click to collapse



Banned for been very observant. Didnt think you guys noticed well done.. but your still banned..







Hayden18 said:


> Banned for fail quoting
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning him for the same reason as I did before you did it
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Ban you for increasing from EDGE to 3G, thus banning faster than I


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned because there is no 3G here I got WiFi 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for been very observant. Didnt think you guys noticed well done.. but your still banned..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for the thought we were lazy and not observant.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned because you are lazy and I am not 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you are lazy and I am not
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for accussing me, while defending you.

/stab


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned for denying my right to defend myself

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Haeretik (May 18, 2012)

ban you for dont stop to ban random people


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Ban you for banning the wrong person

You should ban the guy who started this

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Haeretik said:


> ban you for dont stop to ban random people

Click to collapse



Banned for whatever you said.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Ban you for banning random people

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Ban you for banning the wrong person
> 
> You should ban the guy who started this
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned, because the OP is already ban-away. No where to be found.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned for double banning me 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for double banning me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned again, because you tried that ages ago, and I'm still here.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned because your the only one here I can try to ban

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because your the only one here I can try to ban
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



This sounds familiar ........


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> This sounds familiar ........

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning someone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not banning someone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



If I ban you now, would that make you happy?

Banned, just in case.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned for not making me happy sooner

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not making me happy sooner
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for.not been responsible for your own happiness and blaming someone else.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not making me happy sooner
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned, because I'm not an entertainer.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not making me happy sooner
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be happy

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned because you killed my happy mood

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you killed my happy mood
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned to revoke your happy mood.


----------



## chokzgaming (May 18, 2012)

Banned for revoking he's souls happiness.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Baned to make everyone happy

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it's "banned" not "baned".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting other member's Post.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned because my phone has a learning difficulty and you're being mean to it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Banned for being a grammar nazi

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 18, 2012)

Banned because you got cyanogen mod 9

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## droidiser (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because my phone has a learning difficulty and you're being mean to it
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because you ban too much

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because that's what I do, look at my avatar.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Banned because I looked at your avatar, and found nothing except the bright red which is causing my eyes hurt. =-p

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




droidiser said:


> Banned because you ban too much
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned because your painfully slow connection is affecting my connection


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I looked at your avatar, and found nothing except the bright red which is causing my eyes hurt. =-p
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for complaining.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for arriving late.


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for arriving late.

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining again
. I didn't arrive late just reading..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for complaining again
> . I didn't arrive late just reading..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for reading too sloooooow!!!!!


By the time you read my message and post something, let met tell you that you're LATE again!


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for reading too sloooooow!!!!!
> 
> 
> By the time you read my message and post something, let met tell you that you're LATE again!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking am slow..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for thinking am slow..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You see, the guy below you arrived first. 


BAN!


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> You see, the guy below you arrived first.
> 
> 
> BAN!

Click to collapse



Banned you for saying someone arrived first 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned you for saying someone arrived first
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for excessive posting on your first day here..


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for excessive posting on your first day here..

Click to collapse



Banned for observing me.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for observing me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for the "observed" feeling.


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the "observed" feeling.

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting observed

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for quoting observed
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well if I should be banned for quoting.
Ban you for quoting my quotation. savvy


----------



## FernBch (May 18, 2012)

Banned for being savy

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for being savy
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not repairing your kitchen sink.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not repairing your kitchen sink.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about repairing


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for talking about repairing

Click to collapse



Banned for abandoning this thread!


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for talking about repairing

Click to collapse



Banned for been a wifi hacker

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for abandoning this thread!

Click to collapse



Yo waddup. I was just busy with my app. What have i.missed







jr_718 said:


> Banned for been a wifi hacker
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the apps thread. Its a prank!!!!!!!!


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yo waddup. I was just busy with my app. What have i.missed
> 
> 
> Banned for not reading the apps thread. Its a prank!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being busy with your app, and forgeting about us.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being busy with your app, and forgeting about us.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I forgot u guys. I.remember the three member era : u Hayden and me


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for thinking that I forgot u guys. I.remember the three member era : u Hayden and me

Click to collapse



Banned for not including me

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for not including me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling isolated.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for feeling isolated.

Click to collapse



Unbanned for bullying him


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for feeling isolated.

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned for bullying him

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I feel isolated.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for thinking I feel isolated.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for still been slooooooooow!!!


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for still been slooooooooow!!!

Click to collapse



Lol am not slow just busy with other stuff...banned again x2 for thinking am slow..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Lol am not slow just busy with other stuff...banned again x2 for thinking am slow..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banner because I'm going back to making my app


----------



## droidiser (May 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banner because I'm going back to making my app

Click to collapse



Banned for "banner"

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> *Banner* because I'm going back to making my app

Click to collapse



Banned for your grammar, and for abandoning us again.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your grammar, and for abandoning us again.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for creating the _ban inception_ with your sig.


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for creating the _ban inception_ with your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for looking at my sig.


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for looking at my sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning while banning while banning


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning while banning while banning

Click to collapse



W H A T ?

oh well Banned though!


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> W H A T ?
> 
> oh well Banned though!

Click to collapse



Banned for not stating what W.H.A.T stands for


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not stating what W.H.A.T stands for

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I was writing an Acronym!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 18, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> You just got banned like a boss
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for banning like a boss...BANBANBANBANBNABNABBANBABABBABBABQNBAQNBABNABANABBABABABABANABANANBANANANANANANABANABABANABANABANBAANBABANABNANANANANABABABABABABNABANABANABANABANABANABANABANABANABANABANABANANANABANABANANANANAMANANAMABANABANABQNABQNABANANANANABANABANANANANANANABANANANABANABANABANABANABABANABANABANANABANABANABABANA BANABANABANABANABANANANA

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for banning like a boss...... BNABANABANANANA........
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



You sir definitely need a Ban. Urgent


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> You sir definitely need a Ban. Urgent

Click to collapse



BAnned for impersonating a doctor


----------



## gmaster1 (May 18, 2012)

what seems to be the problem officer?



John McClane said:


> You sir definitely need a Ban. Urgent

Click to collapse



im not too drunk am i?



> Yes you are...double ban

Click to collapse



YOU CANT DOUBLE BANN ME!!! SO LONG BANNERS!!! b.t.w. ur all banned


Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 18, 2012)

Banned because dildos.... Nuff said 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> what seems to be the problem officer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## gmaster1 (May 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> gmaster1 said:
> 
> 
> > what seems to be the problem officer?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Banned for quoting problems, both of you.


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for quoting problems, both of you.

Click to collapse



Banned for not fixing them


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not fixing them

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to fix them


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Banned, because I'm not a mod, so I can't fix it.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

Banned for not being a mod
Banned because I have a mod. : CyanogenMod


----------



## gmaster1 (May 18, 2012)

...chuck nor...no no. tried that...obam...think...minecrafts very own steve will mine your butt off

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (May 18, 2012)

...chuck nor...no no. tried that...obam...think...minecrafts very own steve will mine your ass off

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ...chuck nor...no no. tried that...obam...think...minecrafts very own steve will mine your butt off
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because ur drunk


----------



## gmaster1 (May 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because ur drunk

Click to collapse



banned for not being dunked...durned...krund...duked  i mean...cmon...this is xda...have some fun

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for not being dunked...durned...krund...duked  i mean...cmon...this is xda...have some fun
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a gamer for life

EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 18, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because you're a gamer for life
> 
> EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!

Click to collapse



banned because its my job...i work for microsoft and google part time testing games

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because its my job...i work for microsoft and google part time testing games
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for that lost hours.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (May 18, 2012)

Banned for being in die hard 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

Banned for talking about that movie


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for talking about that movie

Click to collapse



Banned because there's nothing wrong with that movie 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because there's nothing wrong with that movie
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wtf..hahahyou still here banning members. For that you've been awarded a huge banned for the day.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertmoore208 (May 18, 2012)

Banned for using some bald old guy whom really can't act or keep a woman happy as his avatar

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

robertmoore208 said:


> Banned for using some bald old guy whom really can't act or keep a woman happy as his avatar
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using me as a Mirror! Look closely.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for using me as a Mirror! Look closely.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL

Unbanned!!!


----------



## FernBch (May 19, 2012)

The unbanned ban

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

FernBch said:


> The unbanned ban
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Banned because ur above me


----------



## John McClane (May 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because ur above me

Click to collapse



Well, banned to continue the ban thread.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well, banned to continue the ban thread.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban infinite


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ban infinite

Click to collapse



Infinite ban for saying banned infinite 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## isaiahe97 (May 19, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Infinite ban for saying banned infinite
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying banned infinite more than once


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

isaiahe97 said:


> Banned for saying banned infinite more than once

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to split infinity.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## FernBch (May 19, 2012)

Infinitly Banned!!

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Infinitly Banned!!
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of originality.


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for lack of originality.

Click to collapse



Banned for writing the 28000th post

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for writing the 28000th post
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned for being on a slow connection and not getting to write the 28000th post.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for starting page 2801

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for starting page 2801
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong guy.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for writing faster than me 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chokzgaming (May 19, 2012)

Banned for hating on the guys elite typing skills.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for writing faster than me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me twice

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Banned everyone for ridiculing my connection oh-so-many times

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for banning me twice
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned for not practicing Z-Type


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not practicing Z-Type

Click to collapse



Banned for linking a page without any text

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for linking to a game that I can't play on my phone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for linking to a game that I can't play on my phone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for being on the phone instead of the computer.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned because my phone is better than my dead computer

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Leigh Kennedy (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because my phone is better than my dead computer
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because I can.


----------



## joaquinf (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because my phone is better than my dead computer
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a pc capable of run adb commands 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned because all pc's should be capable of running adb and u didn't realise it
Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## joaquinf (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because all pc's should be capable of running adb and u didn't realise it
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for finding hard to quote a post using the phone. Thanks god you are not on your pc 

EDIT: double banned for editing your original post

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for arquing with me that PC's are better 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for arquing with me that PC's are better
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that PCs are better.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for not explaining why?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not explaining why?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for asking for explanations when I am really busy banning people! Why? It is working great and I don't have the official ICS on the phone yet.


----------



## joaquinf (May 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for asking for explanations when I am really busy banning people! Why? It is working great and I don't have the official ICS on the phone yet.

Click to collapse



Banned because you do have it and i know it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

joaquinf said:


> Banned because you do have it and i know it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think I missed Mike's release of 7.0.


----------



## joaquinf (May 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for making me think I missed Mike's release of 7.0.

Click to collapse



Banned for bring me here and help me on wasting my non spare time

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

joaquinf said:


> Banned for bring me here and help me on wasting my non spare time
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out (correctly) that it is my fault.


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Banned for putting correctly in brackets

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for pointing out what he did correctly

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Banned because today is my birthday and I can thus correct already correct things

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Thatgrass (May 19, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned because today is my birthday and I can thus correct already correct things
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear droidiser, happy birthday to you!

Verstuurd van mijn GT-S5660 met Tapatalk


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear droidiser, happy birthday to you!
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-S5660 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned by singing happy birthday.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for singing you're in the 'ban the person above you' thread not 'sing happy birthday' thread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for singing you're in the 'ban the person above you' thread not 'sing happy birthday' thread
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



BAN......ANAS....they're good for you!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BAN......ANAS....they're good for you!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting out of topic.


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear droidiser, happy birthday to you!
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-S5660 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned myself for not saying thank you

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned myself for not saying thank you
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned for saying yourself.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for posting last

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Banned for saying yourself.

Click to collapse



Banned because I said "myself",not "yourself"
hehaheha

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for posting last
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what the game is

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned because I said "myself",not "yourself"
> hehaheha
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling me . >:C

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




droidiser said:


> Banned because that's what the game is
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned as it's not truth.


----------



## Till-Kruspe (May 19, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned because that's what the game is
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned sbb ko bodo... 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for talking weird 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for talking weird
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding. D:


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for not retyping it in english

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Banned all for posting too fast

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for not upgrading to faster internet

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Banned because I can't afford that, who won't, otherwise

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Till-Kruspe (May 19, 2012)

Banned sbb kowng mmg bodo...

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Till-Kruspe said:


> Banned sbb kowng mmg bodo...
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking proper English.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned because I already banned them for that reason

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I already banned them for that reason
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting real profile picture.. 

Sent from Galaxy Note using XDA Premium


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for not posting real profile picture..
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having so less post.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Banned for having so less post.

Click to collapse



You're banned for not having enough posts

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> You're banned for not having enough posts
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me that.


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Banned for having so less post.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning my fellow countrymate, whom I find rarely here

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned because your profile picture is weird

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because your profile picture is weird
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the person above me and not you

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Banned chintamanijaipuri for showering thanks

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned chintamanijaipuri for showering thanks
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned for crying about slow connection.... I m too on 2g connection yaar... 
TX for support....  

Sent from Galaxy Note using XDA Premium


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for crying about slow connection.... I m too on 2g connection yaar...
> TX for support....
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us that.


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Banned because everyone else got 4g/equivalent

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned because everyone else got 4g/equivalent
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned as it is not true.


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Banned as it is not true.

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking truth.. 

Sent from Galaxy Note using XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned because you're wrong I'm on 2G also

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you're wrong I'm on 2G also
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for being truthful


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you're wrong I'm on 2G also
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not using 3G. 

Sent from Galaxy Note using XDA Premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for not using 3G.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using wifi

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for not using 3G.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him what to do.


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Banned for telling him what to do.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting slowly....


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for not using 3G.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I dint get 3G where I live

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I dint get 3G where I live
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning person above you


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I dint get 3G where I live
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling didn't


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Banned for copying my reason

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for copying my reason
> 
> Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting fastly


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for not posting fastly

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling the word 'faster' wrongly as 'fastly'


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Banned for being online for so long

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## enskje (May 19, 2012)

chopper the dog said:


> Sooooooooooo..... I ban you for this thread....
> 
> Is that what is going on here?
> Did I do it correct?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz dogs cant be chopers. 

Lithuania (Basketball country)


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for not banning person above you

Click to collapse



Banned how's that did I pass??


Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned how's that did I pass??
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned for rotating ur image clockwise before setting it as your pic.


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for rotating ur image clockwise before setting it as your pic.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying what I wants to say..


----------



## Morngkilr (May 19, 2012)

Banned for using a fake body on your profile pic!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for saying my reason

Click to collapse



Banned for using my dialogue again  

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for rotating ur image clockwise before setting it as your pic.

Click to collapse



Banned for acusing me of rotating my picture....

The XDA app put it like that so blame XDA

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## droidiser (May 19, 2012)

Banned for accusing xda

Sent by me(obviously) on a painfully slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

I ban you for calling me a liar

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I ban you for calling me a liar
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for getting angry


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for calling me angry


Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling me angry
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not leaving any reason to ban


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for not leaving any reason to ban

Click to collapse



banned coz there always is a reason to ban..


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz there always is a reason to ban..

Click to collapse



Yea like this:


Banned because you're still a tr0ll

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Yea like this:
> 
> 
> Banned because you're still a tr0ll
> ...

Click to collapse



WTF! Pressed thanks by mistake 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> WTF! Pressed thanks by mistake
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks I think that's happened to me at least 3 times in the last week or two

But anyway banned for handing out free thanks (they aren't cheap you know)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## scoffyburito (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Thanks I think that's happened to me at least 3 times in the last week or two
> 
> But anyway banned for handing out free thanks (they aren't cheap you know)
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for claiming manners as expensive

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned because you posted last

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for claiming manners as expensive
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Nexus S


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned for not using anything 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## stamatis (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not using anything
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because your xperia is not sexy

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 19, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because your xperia is not sexy
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz ALL the xperias are sexy

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## monkor (May 19, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz ALL the xperias are sexy
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive fandom

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for excessive fandom
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on us Xperia Users because our devices are sexier

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## X8invisible (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for hating on us Xperia Users because our devices are sexier
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Well said dude:beer::thumbup:
Banned for writing 'user' with capital 'u'

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## monkor (May 19, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Well said dude:beer::thumbup:
> Banned for writing 'user' with capital 'u'
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for emoticon overload

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for emoticon overload
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of emotion

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## stamatis (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for the lack of emotion
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because he said emoticon not emotion

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because he said emoticon not emotion
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



unbanned from the next ban coz i like the last line of your sig..


----------



## 21productionz (May 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> unbanned from the next ban coz i like the last line of your sig..

Click to collapse



Banned for being biased towards a signature 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 19, 2012)

21productionz said:


> Banned for being biased towards a signature
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT being biased.  

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

mendoozer666 said:


> Banned for NOT being biased.
> 
> Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being biased..


----------



## jr_718 (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for being biased..

Click to collapse



Banned for having unpronounceable name

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for having unpronounceable name
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking its unpronounceable .. its just really really hard to say

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking its unpronounceable .. its just really really hard to say
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for saying my name is heard.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for saying my name is heard.

Click to collapse



banned coz its neither heard nor hard..


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz its neither heard nor hard..

Click to collapse



Banned for saying my English is bad.. 
Anyways Thanks that's the spelling mistake by swiftkey x


----------



## John McClane (May 19, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for saying my English is bad..
> Anyways Thanks that's the spelling mistake by swiftkey x

Click to collapse



Banned for using swiftkey, and blamed it instead of you typing it right. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for using swiftkey, and blamed it instead of you typing it right.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for owning the sgh-t959v

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for owning the sgh-t959v
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it is my first ban of the morning.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because it is my first ban of the morning.

Click to collapse



Banned because you woke up later than everyone else

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you woke up later than everyone else
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not sleeping late on a Saturday.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for lack of originality.

Click to collapse



banned for banns used 10000000000000000000000000000000 and 1 times...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for banns used 10000000000000000000000000000000 and 1 times...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being pages behind the times...


----------



## Aspire (May 19, 2012)

banned for posting on a useless thread


----------



## X8invisible (May 19, 2012)

Aspire said:


> banned for posting on a useless thread

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding the fun and banned again for being a troll

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

Aspire said:


> banned for posting on a useless thread

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting your 1001st post on a useless thread.


----------



## Aspire (May 19, 2012)

banned for banning me twice


----------



## gmaster1 (May 19, 2012)

Aspire said:


> banned for banning me twice

Click to collapse



banned because...Zzz

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because...Zzz
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for a snoozer of a ban.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for a snoozer of a ban.

Click to collapse



zzz...banne...zzz...you...zzz

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> zzz...banne...zzz...you...zzz
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to ban me before falling asleep.


----------



## stamatis (May 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for failing to ban me before falling asleep.

Click to collapse



Banned for waking him up

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for failing to ban me before falling asleep.

Click to collapse



Banned because you just found something cool to share

EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because you just found something cool to share
> 
> EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!

Click to collapse



Banned for using my history to ban me.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for using my history to ban me.

Click to collapse



banned coz i already ate it, so no, u can not haz cheezburger..


----------



## gmaster1 (May 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i already ate it, so no, u can not haz cheezburger..

Click to collapse



banned because i took the last cookie 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Banned because he said cheeseburger not cookie

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because he said cheeseburger not cookie
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned coz your Arc will no longer be sexy now that Xperia Sola has been launched


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz your Arc will no longer be sexy now that Xperia Sola has been launched

Click to collapse



Banned for a confusing ban


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a confusing ban

Click to collapse



banned coz it was quite straight forward.. :|


----------



## mikef (May 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz it was quite straight forward.. :|

Click to collapse



banned and/or applauded sir. Since I like confusing non-choices.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> banned and/or applauded sir. Since I like confusing non-choices.

Click to collapse



 Banned for calling him sir


----------



## Curiousn00b (May 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for calling him sir

Click to collapse



Banned because.....-mumbles- 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (May 19, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned because.....-mumbles-

Click to collapse



Banned because my Mum always told me to speak clearly - and I'm sure your Mum told you the same


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because my Mum always told me to speak clearly - and I'm sure your Mum told you the same

Click to collapse



Banned because I remember curiousn00bs name, but I not sure


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I remember curiousn00bs name, but I not sure

Click to collapse



Banned for not being sure


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not being sure

Click to collapse



Banned because titty... Nuff said... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because titty... Nuff said...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being cryptic


----------



## SimonTS (May 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for being cryptic

Click to collapse



Banned because he wasn't being cryptic, he was trying to be rude.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 19, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because he wasn't being cryptic, he was trying to be rude.

Click to collapse



banned because i know he was beinh rude
to continue please enter captcha code in the box below: ûœÿï§ßæë
_______________
|[ENTER HERE]| 
-------------------

_____________
|[AND HERE]|
-----------------

_________________________________
|[IM SURE YOU GET IT BY NOW]|
------------------------------------------

_________________
|************|
---------------------- 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## ivenoev (May 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i know he was beinh rude
> to continue please enter captcha code in the box below: ûœÿï§ßæë
> _______________
> | ûœÿï§ßæë |
> ...

Click to collapse



Döñé åñd bàññêd.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

ivenoev said:


> Döñé åñd bàññêd..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for rolling ur eyes


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for rolling ur eyes

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting weak sarcasm.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not getting weak sarcasm.

Click to collapse



Banned because my post was double sarcasm


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because my post was double sarcasm

Click to collapse



Banned because your double negative was proof positive of your banning.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because your double negative was proof positive of your banning.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too exhausted to think


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because your double negative was proof positive of your banning.

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be in the rc forums 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should be in the rc forums
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned because I am there now too! Got the first post updated this morning.


----------



## John McClane (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because I am there now too! Got the first post updated this morning.

Click to collapse



Banned for the morning updated posts.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the morning updated posts.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because ur above me


----------



## John McClane (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because ur above me

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the same reason.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a different reason.


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for a different reason.

Click to collapse



Remember that time I couldn't remember .............

Sent from my PGban using xda amnesia


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Remember that time I couldn't remember .............
> 
> Sent from my PGban using xda amnesia

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting to ban.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Banned because its the first ban of the day

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because its the first ban of the day
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because I have been busy banning people all day long...


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Banned because you haven't realized it was the first for me today

Now the second ban

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Phalanx7621 (May 20, 2012)

Banned because yer from Australia.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## FernBch (May 20, 2012)

Banned for not liking "the land down under"

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for not liking "the land down under"
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Banned for living by a beach.


----------



## FernBch (May 20, 2012)

Banned for being jealous of my excellent fishin spot

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for living by a beach.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I live near a beach

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I live near a beach
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for being late to post, and I am thinking Perth must be closer to a beach than Vegas.


----------



## FernBch (May 20, 2012)

Banned for pointing out their lateness

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## joaquinf (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being late to post, and I am thinking Perth must be closer to a beach than Vegas.

Click to collapse



banned because i think you are right


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 20, 2012)

joaquinf said:


> banned because i think you are right

Click to collapse



Banned because you think he is right


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being late to post, and I am thinking Perth must be closer to a beach than Vegas.

Click to collapse



Banned for having more casinos

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having more casinos
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for editing your ban ( I saw that)


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Banned for complaing

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaing
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for having 1221 posts.


----------



## sknight13602 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for having 1221 posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a lame ban and trying to hard

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

sknight13602 said:


> Banned for having a lame ban and trying to hard
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out that my ban was lame.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for pointing out that my ban was lame.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that 1221 is 2112 inside out.  I enjoyed the pun.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for pointing out that my ban was lame.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a recognized contributor

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a recognized contributor
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for being a slacker.  And a beach bum.


----------



## TorrentzRock (May 20, 2012)

Banned for calling your phone sexy.

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Banned because its sexy and you know it 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TorrentzRock (May 20, 2012)

Banned for making a reference to that song!

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Banned for complaining about me referencing the song

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining about me referencing the song
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about complaining about referencing that terrible song.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for complaining about complaining about referencing that terrible song.

Click to collapse



Unbanned because it is a terrible song


Banned because you complained that I complained about something that doesn't really matter

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Unbanned because it is a terrible song
> 
> 
> Banned because you complained that I complained about something that doesn't really matter
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about something that doesn't really matter in the off topic forum.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for complaining about something that doesn't really matter in the off topic forum.

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about me

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining about me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because get a room, you two.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining about me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned for filling the entire page with the word complain.. :|


----------



## joaquinf (May 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for filling the entire page with the word complain.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned for start a new page with the word complain in it


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for filling the entire page with the word complain.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about me filling up the page with complaints

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ...Awesome... (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining about me filling up the page with complaints
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not ending the complain ban

Sent from my ROOTIE TOOTIE FRESH 'N FRUITY GLACIER


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Banned for not ending the complain ban
> 
> Sent from my ROOTIE TOOTIE FRESH 'N FRUITY GLACIER

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing the complaints

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

.....






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Ban you for posting pictures in the Banned thread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I Ban you for posting pictures in the Banned thread
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for reprimanding me with no mention of how hot that girl is.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for reprimanding me with no mention of how hot that girl is.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about me not saying how hot that girl is when I don't need to because its obvious that she is 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 20, 2012)

Banned for asking about girls on Xda.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining about me not saying how hot that girl is when I don't need to because its obvious that she is
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned, but I suggest you replace any variant of the word "complain" with "being awesome".  Try it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ...Awesome... (May 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned, but I suggest you replace any variant of the word "complain" with "being awesome".  Try it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Baned because I'm ...Awesome...  and your not!

Sent from my ROOTIE TOOTIE FRESH 'N FRUITY GLACIER


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned, but I suggest you replace any variant of the word "complain" with "being awesome".  Try it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for teaching English to us.


----------



## ohshootrawr (May 20, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for teaching English to us.

Click to collapse



Banned for forcing al qaeda beliefs on the xda community.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned, but I suggest you replace any variant of the word "complain" with "being awesome".  Try it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm being awesome and not complaining

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 20, 2012)

ohshootrawr said:


> Banned for forcing al qaeda beliefs on the xda community.

Click to collapse



Banned for misunderstanding me


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 20, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for misunderstanding me

Click to collapse



I ban myself for wasting time on this useless thread. :thumbdown:


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> I ban myself for wasting time on this useless thread. :thumbdown:

Click to collapse



I Ban you for wasting your own time on this thread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2012)

banned for banning the already banned that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that was already banned that banned someone that tried to banned the best person EVAH!!! (me)

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## joaquinf (May 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for banning the already banned that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that was already banned that banned someone that tried to banned the best person EVAH!!! (me)
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



tl;dr banned for that


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2012)

you know what...f* it...i ban...the...the...the creator...OF XDA DEVS!!! ALL HAIL ME NOW!!! 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Lt.Win (May 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> you know what...f* it...i ban...the...the...the creator...OF XDA DEVS!!! ALL HAIL ME NOW!!!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Super banned. Reason :

No.

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## MacGyver Jack (May 20, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Super banned. Reason :
> 
> No.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for super banning people!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2012)

im now owner of this site by law...SUPER BANNED FOR BANNING ME

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Banned for being a liar

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a liar
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned coz your dog is possessed by a spirit and his eyes are shining.. :scary:


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz your dog is possessed by a spirit and his eyes are shining.. :scary:

Click to collapse



Banned for calling my dog a dude 
And for still having a troll face

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling my dog a dude
> And for still having a troll face
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for having a dog

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Banned for having a dog

Click to collapse



Banned for being anti-dogs!!  They are much better than 99% of the humans I've met in my life.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for being anti-dogs!!  They are much better than 99% of the humans I've met in my life.

Click to collapse



Not Banned for speaking the truth

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Not Banned for speaking the truth

Click to collapse



'Not Banned'?  That must be a first for this thread!

Now I can just sit and wait for somebody to come up with...


> Banned for being 'not banned'

Click to collapse


----------



## thelowend (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> 'Not Banned'?  That must be a first for this thread!
> 
> Now I can just sit and wait for somebody to come up with...

Click to collapse



I unban all of you!

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> 'Not Banned'?  That must be a first for this thread!
> 
> Now I can just sit and wait for somebody to come up with...

Click to collapse



banned for writing up a quote instead of banning the person above you!


----------



## G.Newton (May 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for writing up a quote instead of banning the person above you!

Click to collapse



Ban for troll face avi.. We no like trolls.


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2012)

G.Newton said:


> Ban for troll face avi.. We no like trolls.

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the house of the trolls

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for being anti-dogs!!  They are much better than 99% of the humans I've met in my life.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling a fact

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Banned for telling a fact

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't a fact - it was simply my opinion


----------



## Morngkilr (May 20, 2012)

Banned for telling your opinion

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Akatosh (May 20, 2012)

Banned for repressing options.

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

sensation lover said:


> Banned for repressing options.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Press 1 to get Banned
Press 2 to get Banned


Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Press 1 to get Banned
> Press 2 to get Banned
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned coz i pressed quote instead of 1 or 2..


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i pressed quote instead of 1 or 2..

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling vj

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i pressed quote instead of 1 or 2..

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you should press #

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz you should press #
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned because I pressed * 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Dum3 (May 20, 2012)

banned because i got an fc


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because I pressed *
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause of the avvy

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## stamatis (May 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause of the avvy
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned because you are from that poor country...greece...poor guy..

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because you are from that poor country...greece...poor guy..
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are probably a neighbor of mine 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## X8invisible (May 20, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because you are from that poor country...greece...poor guy..
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being his poor.....neighbour....
EDIT: I ban dexter bcuz he read my mind

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 20, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for being his poor.....neighbour....
> EDIT: I ban dexter bcuz he read my mind
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for saying bcoz instead of because


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for saying bcoz instead of because

Click to collapse



Banned because he actually said "bcuz", not "bcoz"


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for saying bcoz instead of because

Click to collapse



Banned for misquoting "bcuz". Banned for replying faster!


----------



## FernBch (May 20, 2012)

Banned for knocking Ninja skills

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for knocking Ninja skills
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Fortunately I got my Pocket Banner-Man from Ron Popeil to deal with guys like you. BAM!


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Fortunately I got my Pocket Banner-Man from Ron Popeil to deal with guys like you. BAM!

Click to collapse



Get the ban out of OT 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Get the ban out of OT
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for making me feel guilty about banning with my morning coffee.


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for making me feel guilty about banning with my morning coffee.

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be. Banning is an art, not vandalism 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Banned for emoticon overload

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for emoticon overload
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



1261 ban 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 1261 ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for your lack of a reason to Ban me

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for your lack of a reason to Ban me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking. < points to your posts count>

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not thinking. < points to your posts count>
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for saying Wrong number its 1263 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying Wrong number its 1263
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned -2 for requiring an absolute number ban instead of a relative offset ban.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned -2 for requiring an absolute number ban instead of a relative offset ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing the F*** outta me

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for confusing the F*** outta me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned for always being the person above me, lol


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Banned for being above me

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## FernBch (May 20, 2012)

Banned - Plain and Simple

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being above me

Click to collapse



You are in Australia - the only people below you are at the South Pole 

Therefore - banned!!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> You are in Australia - the only people below you are at the South Pole
> 
> Therefore - banned!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being cruel but speaking the truth


Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being cruel but speaking the truth

Click to collapse



Banned for still not turning the picture of your dog round so he is the right way up


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for still not turning the picture of your dog round so he is the right way up

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that the XDA app can't do that

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not realizing that the XDA app can't do that

Click to collapse



Banned for "Can't you just edit the photo itself and then use the new version in the XDA app?"


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for "Can't you just edit the photo itself and then use the new version in the XDA app?"

Click to collapse



Banned because the photo I'm using is edited so maybe the XDA app is retarded

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for still not turning the picture of your dog round so he is the right way up

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting an Aussie dog to be right way up!


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for expecting an Aussie dog to be right way up!

Click to collapse



Banned because I expect it to be either the right way up, or upside down, but not sideways on - that's just odd.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because I expect it to be either the right way up, or upside down, but not sideways on - that's just odd.

Click to collapse



Banned because its my profile picture of my dog which means I can have it anyway I like


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because its my profile picture of my dog which means I can have it anyway I like

Click to collapse



Banned for not asking your dog what he would prefer.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not asking your dog what he would prefer.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying my dog can speak english

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying my dog can speak english
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not teaching your dog to speak english.


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying my dog can speak english

Click to collapse



Banned because Australians don't speak proper English, so why should your dog?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because Australians don't speak proper English, so why should your dog?

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I don't speak english

What am I speaking chinese?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Orange_furball (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because Australians don't speak proper English, so why should your dog?

Click to collapse



Banned because you are against furthering the dogs education.

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Banned for thinking my dog is smart

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking my dog is smart

Click to collapse



Banned because your dog is able to understand what you tell him, but you can't nderstand him - so he must be smarter than you


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because your dog is able to understand what you tell him, but you can't nderstand him - so he must be smarter than you

Click to collapse



Banned for calling my dog a he when its a female 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling my dog a he when its a female

Click to collapse



Banned for suppressing your dog's right to be whatever he/she/it wants to be.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for suppressing your dog's right to be whatever he/she/it wants to be.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking my dog has a choice

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking my dog has a choice

Click to collapse



Banned because all sentient beings deserve a choice, and because I'm going for dinner now so I have run out of time to keep on banning you


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because all sentient beings deserve a choice, and because I'm going for dinner now so I have run out of time to keep on banning you

Click to collapse



Un Banned so you can have dinner 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Un Banned so you can have dinner
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



(Un)Banned in the spirit of good fun and good dogs.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> (Un)Banned in the spirit of good fun and good dogs.

Click to collapse



Re Banned  I'm going to bed

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Re Banned  I'm going to bed
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for incorrectly using "" instead of


----------



## BluDRed (May 20, 2012)

Banned... coz stone cold said so

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (May 20, 2012)

BluDRed said:


> Banned... coz stone cold said so
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned. Because his mustache said so

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## John McClane (May 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned. Because his mustache said so
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because mustache don't speak.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because mustache don't speak.

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling moustache


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for misspelling moustache

Click to collapse



banned for being the grammar polizia..!!


----------



## John McClane (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for misspelling moustache

Click to collapse



Haha.  Banned for working with the Grammar Nazi.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Haha.  Banned for working with the Grammar Nazi.

Click to collapse



banned for not banning me and instead banning the person i have already banned, that too using an altered version of my ban..


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not banning me and instead banning the person i have already banned, that too using an altered version of my ban..

Click to collapse



Wham, Ban, Thank You Man.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Wham, Ban, Thank You Man.

Click to collapse



Banned

EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned
> 
> EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!

Click to collapse



No cheeseburger for u! Banned for asking


----------



## Orange_furball (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No cheeseburger for u! Banned for asking

Click to collapse



Banned for depriving hungry people from nourishment 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 20, 2012)

Banned cause I would gladly pay you on tuesday if I could have that cheeseburger today

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2012)

Karakoram2 said:


> Banned cause I would gladly pay you on tuesday if I could have that cheeseburger today
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you never said how u'd pay me...credit card or debit?



> Credit. my number is 737952379042157379. please take £1,000,000,000,000,000 out of my account and put me in debt for the rest of my life!

Click to collapse



Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because you never said how u'd pay me...credit card or debit?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for asking money in the thread.

NO Soliciting!


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for asking money in the thread.
> 
> NO Soliciting!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a cop that knows but doesn't play by the rules.


----------



## John McClane (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being a cop that knows but doesn't play by the rules.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to be Me.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for wanting to be Me.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking to highly of yourself and capitalizing "Me" when it should have been "me"

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking to highly of yourself and capitalizing "Me" when it should have been "me"

Click to collapse



He thinks He is God!!  Notice that God is always spelt with a capital 'G', therefore if God is talking about Himself then He would have to say 'Me' with a capital 'M'

You could have banned Him for being self-deluded, but you didn't.

Therefore ... BAN!!


----------



## John McClane (May 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking to highly of yourself and capitalizing "Me" when it should have been "me"
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for been MR. RIGHT!!  MorE  caps lock, pleeeease.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> He thinks He is God!!  Notice that God is always spelt with a capital 'G', therefore if God is talking about Himself then He would have to say 'Me' with a capital 'M'
> 
> You could have banned Him for being self-deluded, but you didn't.
> 
> Therefore ... BAN!!

Click to collapse



Banned for redundancy. "He" used twice within three words? That is crazy! 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for redundancy. "He" used twice within three words? That is crazy!
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for not using GB.


----------



## John McClane (May 20, 2012)

You guys need a break. ASAP!

Let's not forget, Ban.


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> You guys need a break. ASAP!
> 
> Let's not forget, Ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying break.


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

All of you are banned because I am just getting started.


----------



## iGoogleNexus (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> All of you are banned because I am just getting started.

Click to collapse



Banned for just getting started while everyone else is ahead

- Google


----------



## Orange_furball (May 20, 2012)

iGoogleNexus said:


> Banned for just getting started while everyone else is ahead
> 
> - Google

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing noobs to join in the fun 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## iGoogleNexus (May 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not allowing noobs to join in the fun
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting to being a noob 

- Google


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

iGoogleNexus said:


> Banned for admitting to being a noob
> 
> - Google

Click to collapse



Banned for missing that I was banning all morning, and this is my SECOND round.


----------



## klaasscho98 (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for missing that I was banning all morning, and this is my SECOND round.

Click to collapse



banned for NOT missing that you was banning all morning, and that was your SECOND round.

Sent from my super Y via XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> He thinks He is God!!  Notice that God is always spelt with a capital 'G', therefore if God is talking about Himself then He would have to say 'Me' with a capital 'M'
> 
> You could have banned Him for being self-deluded, but you didn't.
> 
> Therefore ... BAN!!

Click to collapse



banned for going into too much detail...bet you cant read bianry

001100101001111010101001101010010100010101001110010101010010101010010100101010100100100101010010101011111111001001001001010100101011010010101001010010101010100101010101002

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for going into too much detail...bet you cant read bianry
> 
> 001100101001111010101001101010010100010101001110010101010010101010010100101010100100100101010010101011111111001001001001010100101011010010101001010010101010100101010101002
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for the 2 making it NOT binary.


----------



## tmjohnsonfse (May 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for the 2 making it NOT binary.

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing and caring that it wasn't binary because of the 2.

btw...some of these threads make me actually laugh which I should be banned for.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2012)

0100101001111001010100101010100101010100010101011010101100010010101010100101010101010100101010011001010101001001010010101001001010101001010101010010101010001010010110101010101010

please translate 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (May 20, 2012)

tmjohnsonfse said:


> Banned for noticing and caring that it wasn't binary because of the 2.
> 
> btw...some of these threads make me actually laugh which I should be banned for.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned. Because you don't know about binary 2.0. It now uses 0, 1, and 2. It will be used in 2078

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Orange_furball (May 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> 0100101001111001010100101010100101010100010101011010101100010010101010100101010101010100101010011001010101001001010010101001001010101001010101010010101010001010010110101010101010
> 
> please translate
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not banning.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



banned because the translation means banned

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because the translation means banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about translation


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for talking about translation

Click to collapse



*Special ban* coz its 2am here and i have my BTech final semester exam tomorrow but i am still here banning you..


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because the translation means banned

Click to collapse



Banned because it actually means "2�©©ENU*�ªIR¯òIR´©J©U" 

'Banned' in binary is actually


> 01100010 01100001 01101110 01101110 01100101 01100100

Click to collapse



The clue is in the cluster of 8s - one per letter.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because it actually means "2�©©ENU*�ªIR¯òIR´©J©U"
> 
> 'Banned' in binary is actually
> 
> The clue is in the cluster of 8s - one per letter.

Click to collapse



Perma-banned for being a know it all. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2012)

Banned because your cat isn't orange


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Perma-banned for being a know it all.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because I simply used Google - just like 99% of 'know-it-alls' do


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because I simply used Google - just like 99% of 'know-it-alls' do

Click to collapse



banned for knowing about my secret weapon...he knows sir...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## FernBch (May 20, 2012)

Banned for thinking you could keep it secret

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Orange_furball (May 20, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for thinking you could keep it secret
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that he can't keep a secret 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## mikef (May 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking that he can't keep a secret
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned since it has been too long since you were banned.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 21, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned since it has been too long since you were banned.

Click to collapse



Banned.

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## John McClane (May 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



What, no reason?

Banned for incomplete ban.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

Banned to Make it the first of the day for me


Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## lessthanzach (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned to Make it the first of the day for me
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an iPhone. Let's see what this starts.

Sent from my Supercharged and KaK'd HTC One X


----------



## Orange_furball (May 21, 2012)

lessthanzach said:


> Banned for not having an iPhone. Let's see what this starts.
> 
> Sent from my Supercharged and KaK'd HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for saying iPhone. (Did I just ban myself?)

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

lessthanzach said:


> Banned for not having an iPhone. Let's see what this starts.
> 
> Sent from my Supercharged and KaK'd HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned INDEFINETLY for mentioning a product of that evil corporation who is going mad suing everyone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mikef (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned INDEFINETLY for mentioning a product of that evil corporation who is going mad suing everyone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Agreed, but still banned for misspelling INDEFINITELY.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Agreed, but still banned for misspelling INDEFINITELY.

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing my bad spelling

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## FernBch (May 21, 2012)

Spelling Nazi Ban

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Orange_furball (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for noticing my bad spelling
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for calling apple evil. I use a Mac daily and love it... but those iPhones... I hope they die. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for anyone comparing iPhones to everybody else. One manufacturer, one device at a time. Besides, its an iDont device.

Sent from FIREING MA LAZER... \BAUGHHHH/


----------



## cullenmq1 (May 21, 2012)

banned for bringing up the apple complex

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## s14evil (May 21, 2012)

cullenmq1 said:


> banned for bringing up the apple complex
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned in the USA 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 21, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned in the USA
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am going to cover your eyes with this BANNED-anna, now, this won't hurt much...BANNED.


----------



## Curiousn00b (May 21, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> I am going to cover your eyes with this BANNED-anna, now, this won't hurt much...BANNED.

Click to collapse



Banned for using an item.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 21, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for using an item.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for owning an LG-VM670 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 21, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for owning an LG-VM670
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using ur location in your username as well.. :|


----------



## Curiousn00b (May 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using ur location in your username as well.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 21, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for stalking.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're jealous 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you're jealous
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying he's jealous now make me a sandwich

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying he's jealous now make me a sandwich
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because you think im a woman


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you think im a woman

Click to collapse



Banned for being sexist men can make sandwiches too

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being sexist men can make sandwiches too
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because your grammar sucks and so does your lack of punctuation. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 21, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by PortlandAmir<br />
> > Banned because you think im a woman
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



banned because i hired a chef to make one and i have to go school...double bann!!!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## stamatis (May 21, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because your grammar sucks and so does your lack of punctuation.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what punctuation means.

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 21, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because your grammar sucks and so does your lack of punctuation.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned bcuz its slang brov. init dudes.

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because I don't know what punctuation means.
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a retard.  <--- that little dot is punctuation.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for being a retard.  <--- that little dot is punctuation.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for being our English teacher.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for being our English teacher.

Click to collapse



Banned for "it's a dirty job, but someone's gotta do it".

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for "it's a dirty job, but someone's gotta do it".
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting mythbusters 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## stamatis (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not quoting mythbusters
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a thanks by mistake

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for giving a thanks by mistake
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned because no one here is worth a banana ban

Sent from the brick


----------



## Orange_furball (May 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because no one here is worth a banana ban
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for making that post fruity. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for making that post fruity.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because your name has a fruit in it and you complain about someone making their post 'fruity'

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## inadequate (May 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for making that post fruity.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



banned for giving a really lame reason


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

inadequate said:


> banned for giving a really lame reason

Click to collapse



Banned for an 'inadequate' reason to ban

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Orange_furball (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for an 'inadequate' reason to ban
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for deciding that his reason was 'inadequate'.

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for having a galaxy note

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## zyotty (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having a galaxy note
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a htc

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

zyotty said:


> Banned for not having a htc
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I used to have one, and because you don't have a sony

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## macnow30pl (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I used to have one, and because you don't have a sony
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



I'm sending you to banishment for arguing about Sony.


----------



## mikef (May 21, 2012)

macnow30pl said:


> I'm sending you to banishment for arguing about Sony.

Click to collapse



Banned for arguing instead of having fun...Banning!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 21, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for arguing instead of having fun...Banning!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



mmm...fun...banned...for...making...me...talk...like...this...mmm

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## josephnero (May 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> mmm...fun...banned...for...making...me...talk...like...this...mmm
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned cause iam a troll and i dont have good reason


----------



## jr_718 (May 21, 2012)

josephnero said:


> banned cause iam a troll and i dont have good reason

Click to collapse





Hereby banned you from this thread in the name of the king..king Jr_718

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 21, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> View attachment 1074818
> Hereby banned you from this thread in the name of the king..king Jr_718
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for calling urself a king


----------



## jr_718 (May 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for calling urself a king

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing I'm a king.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for not knowing I'm a king.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking so highly of yourself

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Curiousn00b (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking so highly of yourself
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for talking to him.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr_718 (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking so highly of yourself
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting me be the king..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 21, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for not letting me be the king..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for rpg

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## jr_718 (May 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for rpg
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for abbreviation RPG 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 21, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for abbreviation RPG
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting him use abbreviations


----------



## Orange_furball (May 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not letting him use abbreviations

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he deserves abbreviations. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking he deserves abbreviations.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for having a period over it

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## blkout01 (May 22, 2012)

Banning entire thread for still being here and ongoing...

I last posted in here over a year ago lol


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banning entire thread for still being here and ongoing...
> 
> 
> 
> I last posted in here over a year ago lol

Click to collapse



banned because all thanks to me 

Sent from the brick


----------



## Orange_furball (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because all thanks to me
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned because you send posts from a brick. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you send posts from a brick.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because you are with AT&T


----------



## monkor (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you are with AT&T

Click to collapse



Banned because Kevin Durant is in the playoffs and your Trailblazers drafted Greg Oden

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## blkout01 (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you are with AT&T

Click to collapse



Banned for being with T-Mo


----------



## Orange_furball (May 22, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for being with T-Mo

Click to collapse



Banned because of cellular discrimination. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because of cellular discrimination.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting hm discriminate T-Mobile

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not letting hm discriminate T-Mobile
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned for the last 6-7 pages i havent read..


----------



## mikef (May 22, 2012)

Banned for being a total slacker troll. And to think I used my 2000th post for this....


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

Banned for being a recognized contributor 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Banned for being a member

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a member
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned for hating on noobs

Sent from the brick


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for hating on noobs
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I'm bored

Click to collapse



Banned because next ban will be awesome 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because next ban will be awesome
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Bananananananannnned

Sent from the brick


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Ban myself for accidental triple thanks


----------



## vj_dustin (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Ban myself for accidental triple thanks

Click to collapse



banned coz...
what???
triple thanks??


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz...
> what???
> triple thanks??

Click to collapse



Banned for two  faces


----------



## vj_dustin (May 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for two  faces

Click to collapse



banned coz my mouse's left click is kind of fcked up & it clicks twice instead of once.. :|


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Banned for having a dodgy mouse

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having a dodgy mouse
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for taking a picture of a dog


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

Banned for not letting her do so


----------



## Dblfstr (May 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not letting her do so

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be valiant.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not letting her do so

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a girl

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Lt.Win (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling me a girl
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because I need help with deodexing unofficial cm7. 
Seriously can someone help? 

Sent from my *Marvel*lous phone


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I need help with deodexing unofficial cm7.
> Seriously can someone help?
> 
> Sent from my *Marvel*lous phone

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I can help,
And also wrong section

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Dblfstr (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I can help,
> And also wrong section
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Banned for not realising I can't help

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Lt.Win (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not realising I can't help
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned because I posted this here on purpose. 

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (May 22, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I posted this here on purpose.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because how is it different than deodexing anything else?


----------



## monkor (May 22, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because how is it different than deodexing anything else?

Click to collapse



Banned for answering a question with a question

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (May 22, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for answering a question with a question
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't and answer then, was it?


----------



## vj_dustin (May 22, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because it wasn't and answer then, was it?

Click to collapse



banned coz i just ordered a Domino's Cheezeburst & I will get one free with it because turns out i'm a "valued customer"..   izza: izza:


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i just ordered a Domino's Cheezeburst & I will get one free with it because turns out i'm a "valued customer"..   izza: izza:

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling the truth

Trolls can't be valued customers

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not telling the truth
> 
> Trolls can't be valued customers
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking your Xperia Arc is sexy

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## deekortiz3 (May 22, 2012)

Your banned because I only need 1 more post!


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

deekortiz3 said:


> Your banned because I only need 1 more post!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a useless noob

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

deekortiz3 said:


> Your banned because I only need 1 more post!

Click to collapse



You're*

Banned for misuse of the English language.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## iok1 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You're*
> 
> Banned for misuse of the English language.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the misuse 

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for pointing out the misuse
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of punctuation. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for the lack of punctuation.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of punctuation in your xda app sig.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the lack of punctuation in your xda app sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having one 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

Banned, because I feel the urge to.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, because I feel the urge to.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being an addict


----------



## monkor (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for being an addict

Click to collapse



Banned for not being an addict

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for not being an addict
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah keep thinking that


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for not being an addict
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for owning the sensation Z710e. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for owning the sensation Z710e.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for envying another member's phone.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for envying another member's phone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I envy another person's phone when I own the best one. Also banned for owning the t959v. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for thinking I envy another person's phone when I own the best one. Also banned for owning the t959v.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for your Humongous EGO and phone. Ban you again- this one is for my phone- as _he_ can't talk or ban you, so in _his_ defense well you know. BAN!!
Noted the personification there!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 22, 2012)

banned because i need too play draw somthing to often

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i need too play draw somthing to often
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for the spent hours drawing.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the spent hours drawing.

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of a signature. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the spent hours drawing.

Click to collapse



banned because i live in the uk and im only 12...1...999...*whispers*...my covers blown...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i live in the uk and im only 12...1...999...*whispers*...my covers blown...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for replying top quickly 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for replying top quickly
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned myself for misspelling "too". 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned myself for misspelling "too".
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because  you can't ban yourself -_-


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because  you can't ban yourself -_-

Click to collapse



4920616d2073757265206f6e6c7920487573616d2077696c6c206765742074686973206f6e65203a700d0a42616e6e65642062697468657321


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 4920616d2073757265206f6e6c7920487573616d2077696c6c206765742074686973206f6e65203a700d0a42616e6e65642062697468657321

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not going to bother and convert that to ascii


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 4920616d2073757265206f6e6c7920487573616d2077696c6c206765742074686973206f6e65203a700d0a42616e6e65642062697468657321

Click to collapse



Banned because you wrote the md5 wrong.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you wrote the md5 wrong.

Click to collapse



Banned because tittys. Nuff said. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## nerotNS (May 22, 2012)

I ban you all for using the alphabet.

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

nerot said:


> I ban you all for using the alfabet.
> 
> Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling a word that we all learned in kindergarten. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (May 22, 2012)

nerot said:


> I ban you all for using the alfabet.
> 
> Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for  not capitolizing XDA in your signature. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for  not capitolizing XDA in your signature.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that that is the app developers fault. Since it came that way. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not realizing that that is the app developers fault. Since it came that way.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing xda is supposed to be lower case.


----------



## iok1 (May 22, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not realizing xda is supposed to be lower case.

Click to collapse



Banned for having 2 phones as avatar. 

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

Ban to the guys arguing about XDA letters - Lower or Upper, and just go with the "default standards"


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having 2 phones as avatar.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

Click to collapse



Banned for having a paper bag over your head 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not realizing that that is the app developers fault. Since it came that way.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for realising it

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for realising it
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not spelling realizing correctly 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

Ban the banning banned members.


----------



## nerotNS (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for misspelling a word that we all learned in kindergarten.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I didn't  

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## Tenpin (May 22, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone in your post! 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for not banning anyone in your post!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned, for banning the guy above you, thus it makes this post as intended. savvy


----------



## gmaster1 (May 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, for banning the guy above you, thus it makes this post as intended. savvy

Click to collapse



banned for restarting this thread

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for restarting this thread
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for the continuance!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the continuance!

Click to collapse



banned for using the word continuance, its rarely used.. :/


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using the word continuance, its rarely used.. :/

Click to collapse



Banned for that Smiley


----------



## Thatgrass (May 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for that Smiley

Click to collapse



banned for writing smiley with capital letter 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 22, 2012)

what i if told you...

...your banned because you wead that line rong...

...this is awkard...

...akward...

wow...

learn yuor facts...

AGIAN??? 

bennad...

banend...

i give up

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (May 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> what i if told you...
> 
> ...your banned because you wead that line rong...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for multiple line ban


----------



## gmaster1 (May 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for multiple line ban

Click to collapse



banend for reading it wrong

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (May 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banend for reading it wrong
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for spelling banned wrong


----------



## iok1 (May 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banend for reading it wrong
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Someone already banned me for this, so i use it on you haha.


> Banned for lack of punctation.

Click to collapse


----------



## gmaster1 (May 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for spelling banned wrong

Click to collapse



banned because i done that on purpose

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## iok1 (May 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i done that on purpose
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having the same number in your username as me, I shall be the only *1*


----------



## John McClane (May 22, 2012)

Banned for been second.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 22, 2012)

Banned for having a link to off-topic in your sig.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for been second.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for horrible grammar. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having a link to off-topic in your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting someone. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not quoting someone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for needing him to quote someone


----------



## gmaster1 (May 22, 2012)

banned becuz im breakin the rules of quoting  and btw...i am the one you have been waiting for iok1 XD 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned becuz im breakin the rules of quoting  and btw...i am the one you have been waiting for iok1 XD
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smiley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 22, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for using a smiley
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not being a don man...your processer is deep...lol

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for not being a don man...your processer is deep...lol
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling processor. May I offer you a dictionary? Free. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for misspelling processor. May I offer you a dictionary? Free.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for telling someone to get a dictionary when they have a phone with internet in their hands to look it up

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for telling someone to get a dictionary when they have a phone with internet in their hands to look it up
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for still thinking your phone is sexy. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for still thinking your phone is sexy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for living in Portland.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for living in Portland.

Click to collapse



Banned for living in Rochester. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for living in Rochester.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being creative [sarcasm]


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for being creative [sarcasm]

Click to collapse



Banned because you're the reason I cannot install netflix on my windows 2000 computer. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you're the reason I cannot install netflix on my windows 2000 computer.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Windows 95 and for not capitalizing "Windows" 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## ursubpar (May 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not using Windows 95 and for not capitalizing "Windows"
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Galaxy Note with CM9.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 23, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned for using a Galaxy Note with CM9.

Click to collapse



Banned for plagiarizing my signature.  

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Hayden18 (May 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for plagiarizing my signature.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for using CM9

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Orange_furball (May 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using CM9
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of me!

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Hayden18 (May 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being jealous of me!
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding my last ban

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## blkout01 (May 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not understanding my last ban
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse




Banned for trying to portray meaning...


----------



## Orange_furball (May 23, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for trying to portray meaning...

Click to collapse



Banned for using big words. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Hayden18 (May 23, 2012)

Banned for not letting them use big words

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vj_dustin (May 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not letting them use big words
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



banned for going on an early morning ban spree..


----------



## monkor (May 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for going on an early morning ban spree..

Click to collapse



Banned for the pot calling the kettle black

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for plagiarizing my signature.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because your name is a garfield reference. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## droiddawg (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because your name is a garfield reference.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning monkor and banning out of order 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

droiddawg said:


> Banned for not banning monkor and banning out of order
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not making any sense 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## monkor (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not making any sense
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't understand the sense he made

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (May 23, 2012)

reserved until i find the voice of Chuck Norris that says..."ban them all. you are the best"...I might as well ban everyone that has posted 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## SimonTS (May 23, 2012)

Banned because, yet again, I'm the first person in to work and I can't ban my non-working colleagues - so I ban you instead


----------



## stamatis (May 23, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because, yet again, I'm the first person in to work and I can't ban my non-working colleagues - so I ban you instead

Click to collapse



Banned because instaid of working you're browsing xda around

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 23, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because instaid of working you're browsing xda around
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because instead of instead you used instaid.. XD


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (May 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned because instead of instead you used instaid.. XD

Click to collapse



Banned for being a spelling nit picker 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 23, 2012)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Banned for being a spelling nit picker
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being from a place i haven't heard of..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being from a place i haven't heard of..

Click to collapse



Banned for not hearing,,,
Not hearing,,,,,about
THE………place,,,,,
he's,,,,,,,
FROOOMMMMMM


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (May 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not hearing,,,
> Not hearing,,,,,about
> THE………place,,,,,
> he's,,,,,,,
> FROOOMMMMMM

Click to collapse



Banned for over punctuation lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Banned for over punctuation lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned.!!!!!!!!!!!
For????????
Not::::::::::::
Letting)))))))))
Me(((((((((
Overpunctuate""""""""""
Ha,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## vj_dustin (May 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned.!!!!!!!!!!!
> For????????
> Not::::::::::::
> Letting)))))))))
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz now i know the blade is a fake.. :|


----------



## John McClane (May 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz now i know the blade is a fake.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Blade know it all. And banned _coz_ you wrote because, as if you were down in the hood.


----------



## boborone (May 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being a Blade know it all. And banned _coz_ you wrote because, as if you were down in the hood.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm outside drinking coffee and noticing my $100 worth of flowers are wilting. Yet all have moist soil and fertilizer feeding them. 

:banghead::thumbdown::banghead::thumbdown:

* iTouched Epic


----------



## John McClane (May 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause I'm outside drinking coffee and noticing my $100 worth of flowers are wilting. Yet all have moist soil and fertilizer feeding them.
> 
> :banghead::thumbdown::banghead::thumbdown:
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Banned for not dedicating enough time to your flowers.
Btw my greenhouse is doing well. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not dedicating enough time to your flowers.
> Btw my greenhouse is doing well.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a greenhouse


----------



## vj_dustin (May 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having a greenhouse

Click to collapse



banned for giving a **** about gardening..


----------



## mikef (May 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for giving a **** about gardening..

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating enough vegetables so you grew up to be a troll.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz now i know the blade is a fake.. :|

Click to collapse



I think the new blade is cooler







mf2112 said:


> Banned for not eating enough vegetables so you grew up to be a troll.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned ........
For#############
For what? !?!?!
That's the question, Watson """"""""
To ban or not to ban,,,,,,,,,
Bannnneeedddddd FOr::::::
GivinG " a ****++ 
About!)()()))())))) vegetables @@@@@


----------



## gmaster1 (May 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I think the new blade is cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for changing the saying...its to ban or definately to ban

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for changing the saying...its to ban or definately to ban
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for misquoting Hamlet 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for misquoting Hamlet
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because its Xda-speare  Banlet!


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because its Xda-speare  Banlet!

Click to collapse



Banned because ICS is not out yet for American galaxy s2 owners 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because ICS is not out yet for American galaxy s2 owners
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have a Sgs2. Mine is SGS4.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I don't have a Sgs2. Mine is SGS4.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned ...maybe ....definitely ....banned.....BANNED. bAnNeD.  FoR noT having.....an ....ess gee ess toooo


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned ...maybe ....definitely ....banned.....BANNED. bAnNeD.  FoR noT having.....an ....ess gee ess toooo

Click to collapse



Banned for being on crack 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being on crack
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned.....BaNNeD ..BAANNNNEDDD ....beecoz I ain't awn ......crAcK


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned.....BaNNeD ..BAANNNNEDDD ....beecoz I ain't awn ......crAcK

Click to collapse



Banned because... Whats wrong with you??? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because... Whats wrong with you???
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not respecting other member's problems.
He has multiple personality disorder.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not respecting other member's problems.
> He has multiple personality disorder.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being right 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (May 23, 2012)

BAnned:: cuz u people made this thread freaking 2853 useless pages long:banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## thakur90 (May 23, 2012)

Banned for counting wrong its 2854

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

thakur90 said:


> Banned for counting wrong its 2854
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of a comma 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for the lack of a comma
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for the lack of a full stop.


----------



## vcrp94 (May 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the lack of a full stop.

Click to collapse



Banned because.. Here's a potato (http://food.sulekha.com/dishimages/1437.jpg).


----------



## John McClane (May 23, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because.. Here's a potato

Click to collapse



Banned for posting an image on this thread, which doesn't make sense.

Wut he say?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (May 23, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because.. Here's a potato (http://food.sulekha.com/dishimages/1437.jpg).

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding the image tag.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because.. Here's a potato (http://food.sulekha.com/dishimages/1437.jpg).

Click to collapse



Banned because you caused her to become a potato. 



Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for posting an image on this thread, which doesn't make sense.
> 
> Wut he say?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have no multiple personality.....DiSoRdEr


----------



## cyclops13 (May 23, 2012)

Banned! Cuz I still need 3 more posts to hit 10!


----------



## MoonRaven (May 23, 2012)

cyclops13 said:


> Banned! Cuz I still need 3 more posts to hit 10!

Click to collapse



Banned for using this to get to 10 posts.


----------



## John McClane (May 23, 2012)

cyclops13 said:


> Banned! Cuz I still need 3 more posts to hit 10!

Click to collapse



Keep banning you'll make it.

Banned for not having enough posts.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Keep banning you'll make it.
> 
> Banned for not having enough posts.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yo McClane

Banned for being above me.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yo McClane
> 
> Banned for being above me.

Click to collapse



Banned for using slang. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for using slang.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being from portland

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (May 23, 2012)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Banned for being from portland
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being English.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being English.

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of a signature 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for the lack of a signature
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban for banning other people

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 23, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban for banning other people
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because that's the main reason of this thread, also you're above me.
And banned for the low count posts.


----------



## dema_83 (May 23, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being English.

Click to collapse



banned for being human

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (May 23, 2012)

dema_83 said:


> banned for being human
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Seriously?   What are you?

Anyway, banned!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Seriously?   What are you?
> 
> Anyway, banned!

Click to collapse



banned for the bad quality pics of your white nokia..


----------



## Scrambo (May 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Seriously?   What are you?
> 
> Anyway, banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for pretending to be John McClane!


----------



## John McClane (May 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the bad quality pics of your white nokia..

Click to collapse



WHAAAATTTT!!!!! I'm not even entering in to that argument.  Reaalllyyy!! 


Edit:  Forgot to Ban you.  Banned for critizicing my N900! Mean troll!  Shush!


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

Scrambo said:


> Banned for pretending to be John McClane!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having sex

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not having sex
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having sex. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## mielman (May 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for having sex.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



banned for having a galaxy note

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 23, 2012)

mielman said:


> banned for having a galaxy note
> 
> Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well banned for having an Archos, are those things alive?


----------



## X8invisible (May 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well banned for having an Archos, are those things alive?

Click to collapse



Banned because you listen to nickelback-rockstar(like me)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## vj_dustin (May 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well banned for having an Archos, are those things alive?

Click to collapse



banned for deviating from the awesome topic of sex..


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because you listen to nickelback-rockstar(like me)
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to nickleback... Permabanned.... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for deviating from the awesome topic of sex..

Click to collapse



Hmmm banned bcuz i wanna bring it back

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## X8invisible (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for listening to nickleback... Permabanned....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



OMG you're banned for saying that

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> OMG you're banned for saying that
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hipster and listening to something no one listens to


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> OMG you're banned for saying that
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for using an angry smiley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for using an angry smiley
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping the master


----------



## X8invisible (May 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for skipping the master

Click to collapse



I ban you aswell for saying that
How can a guy who listen muse gnr and others say nickelback is old

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> I ban you aswell for saying that
> How can a guy who listen muse gnr and others say nickelback is old
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't realize... U2 is where it's at... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you don't realize... U2 is where it's at...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you listen to U2.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because you listen to U2.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a lowly junior member

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being a lowly junior member
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for join date May 17 2012.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for join date May 17 2012.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for being my senior... Cause I'm a rebel! >

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> I ban you aswell for saying that
> How can a guy who listen muse gnr and others say nickelback is old
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



I didn't mean old, music never gets old, heck I listen to beethoven and mozat sometimes
this is what I meant








PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being my senior... Cause I'm a rebel! >
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him old


----------



## mielman (May 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I didn't mean old, music never gets old, heck I listen to beethoven and mozat sometimes
> this is what I meant
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for usng the word nickelb*ck

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (May 23, 2012)

mielman said:


> banned for usng the word nickelb*ck
> 
> Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for hating.


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for hating.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am limited to 8 thanks and I want to thank the person above you for making me lol but I can't


----------



## FernBch (May 23, 2012)

Banned for being so darn thankful....lol

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 23, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for being so darn thankful....lol
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



banned for not being helpful u gr8 big meany ...waaa! banned for making me cry

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for not being helpful u gr8 big meany ...waaa! banned for making me cry
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being a crybaby

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being a crybaby
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ban i oo beecux u mad we cwy...apain

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being a crybaby
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for crybaby wah


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for crybaby wah

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh really hard 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

Banned for being above me. It also made me laugh. Sick

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## blkout01 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being above me. It also made me laugh. Sick
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not pointing at the massive image while laughing.


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for not pointing at the massive image while laughing.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not massive, your screen is tiny


----------



## blkout01 (May 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not massive, your screen is tiny

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving a wide open "That's what she said"


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not massive, your screen is tiny

Click to collapse



Banned for humiliating other member.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for leaving a wide open "That's what she said"

Click to collapse



Banned for being one xda year older than me


----------



## ssojyeti2 (May 24, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for leaving a wide open "That's what she said"

Click to collapse




Banned for not knowing that there are no screens on genitals...


----------



## blkout01 (May 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being one xda year older than me

Click to collapse



Banned for having a gazillion more posts than me.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 24, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for having a gazillion more posts than me.

Click to collapse



banned for being a nOOb

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## monkor (May 24, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for having a gazillion more posts than me.

Click to collapse



Banned for using an imaginary number.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for using an imaginary number.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being a n00b


----------



## Custodian (May 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a n00b

Click to collapse



Banned for being a chinese red neck

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## blkout01 (May 24, 2012)

Custodian said:


> Banned for being a chinese red neck
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse




Banned for....wait....wtf?


----------



## monkor (May 24, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for....wait....wtf?

Click to collapse



Banned for making everyone wait

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for making everyone wait
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because life is too short to wait


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for....wait....wtf?

Click to collapse



Banned for the foul language.

Chinese redneck, Serious!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banned for....wait....wtf?

Click to collapse



Banned for overuse of punctuation 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for overuse of punctuation
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for no punctuation on your sentence.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for no punctuation on your sentence.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about punctuation again, be more creative


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about punctuation again, be more creative

Click to collapse



Banned because I just got off work. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because I just got off work.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't twitter


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this isn't twitter

Click to collapse



Banned because you also need M0aR creativity. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you also need M0aR creativity.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the creative button is stuck on "OFF"


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the creative button is stuck on "OFF"

Click to collapse



Banned because we're the only ones in this thread.

/echo
sudo gainroot
~apt-get update
~apt-get upgrade
~apt-get autoclean
~exit

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because we're the only ones in this thread.
> 
> /echo
> sudo gainroot
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because 
apt-get is not installed
try installing it using apt-get install apt-get


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because
> apt-get is not installed
> try installing it using apt-get install apt-get

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have it installed, I do.
Try dpkg or wget, that'll do the trick.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you don't have it installed, I do.
> Try dpkg or wget, that'll do the trick.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it doesn't work with the windows command line


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

Banned for not having Ubuntu on your pc.

/ban.sh
~You've been Banned!
~exit

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not having Ubuntu on your pc.
> 
> /ban.sh
> ~You've been Banned!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him what to do

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for telling him what to do
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for interrupting our conversation. Shush.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not having Ubuntu on your pc.
> 
> /ban.sh
> ~You've been Banned!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have Linux mint 

Sent from the brick


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have Linux mint
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Half-ban then. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for interrupting our conversation. Shush.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to shush me.. and I banned fart on you..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being a lowly junior member
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking highly of yourself. It is just a forum!

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking highly of yourself. It is just a forum!
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for being a furball and knowing how to type.


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for trying to shush me.. and I banned fart on you..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh Hell's NO. Ban-Fart another. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Oh Hell's NO. Ban-Fart another.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because ban-farts are old, so I BAN-SHART you! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## monkor (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because ban-farts are old, so I BAN-SHART you!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for debasing this thread to toilet humor

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Oh Hell's NO. Ban-Fart another.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



You skipped me. 

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




monkor said:


> Banned for debasing this thread to toilet humor
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not enjoying toilet humor.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

veeman said:


> You skipped me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because "I just had sex"

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because "I just had sex"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



BaNnEd BeCaUsE uR aBoVe Me


----------



## vj_dustin (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> BaNnEd BeCaUsE uR aBoVe Me

Click to collapse



banned for that weird upper case lower case drama..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for that weird upper case lower case drama..

Click to collapse



WhAt UpPeR cAsE lOwEr CaSe DrAmA?
BaNnEd bEcAuSe I cAnT sEe AnY dRaMa


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> WhAt UpPeR cAsE lOwEr CaSe DrAmA?
> BaNnEd bEcAuSe I cAnT sEe AnY dRaMa

Click to collapse



Banned for copying the way gLaDoS speaks


----------



## monkor (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for copying the way gLaDoS speaks

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him out

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## Android311 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

Android311 said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned, because nobody can stop me.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned, because nobody can stop me.

Click to collapse



banned coz one person can stop anybody, MOM..


----------



## scoffyburito (May 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz one person can stop anybody, MOM..

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the m word

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 24, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for saying the m word
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned by "You know who"!


----------



## mikef (May 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned by "You know who"!

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know who you are.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because I don't know who you are.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not joining me on 420 day

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not joining me on 420 day
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you quoted the guy above

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned because you quoted the guy above
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you quoted ME! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (May 24, 2012)

banned for posting at 6:41 a.m


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for posting at 6:41 a.m

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I posted at 6:41am when it is 11:02pm here. Where in the world are YOU? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for saying I posted at 6:41am when it is 11:02pm here. Where in the world are YOU?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban for dont understanding people's magic.Real Magic

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for saying I posted at 6:41am when it is 11:02pm here. Where in the world are YOU?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being shocked that all 4 million xda users are not on west coast USA time.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (May 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for being shocked that all 4 million xda users are not on west coast USA time.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for living somewhere i wish i could

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 24, 2012)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Banned for living somewhere i wish i could
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not living in eastern europe

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## now.i.feel (May 24, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for not living in eastern europe
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for lying.. not sent frm your heart..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for lying.. not sent frm your heart..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



BaNnEd FoR nOt SeNdInG fRoM uR hEaRt


----------



## stamatis (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> BaNnEd FoR nOt SeNdInG fRoM uR hEaRt

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to go see your psychiatric 

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

BaNnEd FoR tElLiNg Me To SeE mY pSyChIaTrIc


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> BaNnEd FoR tElLiNg Me To SeE mY pSyChIaTrIc

Click to collapse



I know a quick fix for your mental issues. Hear songs from Justin Bieber or One Direction 
Hope it helps. I still ban you.

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## dagger (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> BaNnEd FoR tElLiNg Me To SeE mY pSyChIaTrIc

Click to collapse



I ban you for banning my friend who gave a good suggestion to YoU

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> I know a quick fix for your mental issues. Hear songs from Justin Bieber or One Direction
> Hope it helps. I still ban you.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



JuStIn BiEbEr!?!? Do YoU wAnNa KiLl Me!?! 







harshitgroup said:


> I ban you for banning my friend who gave a good suggestion to YoU
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



BaNnEd FoR tHiNkInG tHatS a GoOd SuGgEsTiOn


----------



## loneagl (May 24, 2012)

Banned n cursed :banghead:for mentioning Justin bieber so many times ...

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned n cursed :banghead:for mentioning Justin bieber so many times ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning "her" aswell

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## loneagl (May 24, 2012)

Banned for the indirect reference to her

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 24, 2012)

Banned for making her more famous by hating. 
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## dagger (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> JuStIn BiEbEr!?!? Do YoU wAnNa KiLl Me!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that my thought wasnt good..
LOL this is getting crazy....

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## now.i.feel (May 24, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned n cursed :banghead:for mentioning Justin bieber so many times ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for taking some G*YS name..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## mikef (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not joining me on 420 day
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I was celebrating it here.







now.i.feel said:


> Banned for taking some G*YS name..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because now I feel like it.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

Banned because "I has arrived".


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because "I has arrived".

Click to collapse



BaNnEd FoR bAd GrAmMaR


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> BaNnEd FoR bAd GrAmMaR

Click to collapse



Banned, because your keyboard its loosing frequency. There's something wrong in your writing, but I'm not getting it.  Maybe I need to contract an expert.


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 24, 2012)

The person below has been ban because of banning me.

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 24, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> The person below has been ban because of banning me.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unbanned and then rebanned for being able to see into the future.


----------



## Android311 (May 24, 2012)

Banned for unbannig and rebanning someone 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 24, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for unbannig and rebanning someone
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the above post.


----------



## vcrp94 (May 24, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for not quoting the above post.

Click to collapse



Banned because quoting is too mainstream.


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 24, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because quoting is too mainstream.

Click to collapse



Banned because you just quoted me.


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

Banned for not placing a dancing apple in your sig


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 24, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for not placing a dancing apple in your sig

Click to collapse



Banned for not even having a signature.


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for not even having a signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for embarrassing me.


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 24, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for embarrassing me.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a masochist.


----------



## now.i.feel (May 24, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for being a masochist.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a word i never heard of..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for being a masochist.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are WRONG!


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 24, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for using a word i never heard of..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking it up...
Masochist: someone who obtains pleasure from receiving punishment

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




thatdefault said:


> Banned because you are WRONG!

Click to collapse



Banned for not elaborating on how I am wrong.


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for using a word i never heard of..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



It means the pleasure to see someone suffering.
Banned for making me a temp teacher


----------



## monkor (May 24, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> It means the pleasure to see someone suffering.
> Banned for making me a temp teacher

Click to collapse



Banned for being a temp teacher

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

Banned because of ...


----------



## shadyr25 (May 24, 2012)

Banned for being utterly speechless

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for being utterly speechless
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are partially correct.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 24, 2012)

Banned for narrating partial story

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (May 24, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for being utterly speechless
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he was only somewhat speechless. 

Also you Nickelback lovers.:


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because he was only somewhat speechless.
> 
> Also you Nickelback lovers.:

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for making me laugh.

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing, and quoting his picture message.


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

Banned for acting like a bossy school principal.


----------



## now.i.feel (May 24, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for acting like a bossy school principal.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me remember school days..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for making me remember school days..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for writing i not I = apple fan


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for writing i not I = apple fan

Click to collapse



Banned for being an iHater. Fanboy!


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

Banned for being right handed.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 24, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for being right handed.

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong handed.


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being wrong handed.

Click to collapse



Not banned, because you made me laugh.


----------



## thatdefault (May 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being wrong handed.

Click to collapse



banned for hating lefties. We rule the world!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Not banned, because you made me laugh.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of humor.
Grumpy.


----------



## UltrasFrankfurt (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the lack of humor.
> Grumpy.

Click to collapse



Banned for the name

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

UltrasFrankfurt said:


> Banned for the name
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because....  

   A rabbit mock another rabbit by calling him, Big Ears...
      ....  EOL


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because....
> 
> A rabbit mock another rabbit by calling him, Big Ears...
> ....  EOL

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me my elementary school nickname 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for calling me my elementary school nickname
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting over it.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not getting over it.

Click to collapse



Banned 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh is that it?

Wow, stunned..

Banned for an inexplicable series of events.


----------



## jr_718 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Oh is that it?
> 
> Wow, stunned..
> 
> Banned for an inexplicable series of events.

Click to collapse



Banned for been in this forum too long and having to much fun..
Seriously I read you guys banned and I say damn you bastards just don't wanna quite
. Having too much fun..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for been in this forum too long and having to much fun..
> Seriously I read you guys banned and I say damn you bastards just don't wanna *quite*. Having too much fun..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, banned for calling us bastards, and because I don't know what *quite* is.  Mind to explain.


----------



## jr_718 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well, banned for calling us bastards, and because I don't know what *quite* is.  Mind to explain.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to correct me..I meant quit...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for trying to correct me..I meant quit...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't tried to correct you. I did.


----------



## jr_718 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I didn't tried to correct you. I did.

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting me and trying to be B
Willis and john McCanne at the same.time...oooooooh

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (May 24, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for correcting me and trying to be B
> Willis and john McCanne at the same.time...oooooooh
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because john mcclane is bad ass....

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 24, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because john mcclane is bad ass....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz Jason Statham is badder!


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz Jason Statham is badder!

Click to collapse



Banned because I agrre

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 24, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because john mcclane is bad ass....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because im a jackass!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (May 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im a jackass!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned coz i didnt see you in Jackass 3.5..


----------



## gmaster1 (May 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i didnt see you in Jackass 3.5..

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing about diguises and makeup

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (May 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for not knowing about diguises and makeup
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for putting on makeup..


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for putting on makeup..

Click to collapse



Ban for being troll(face)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

Banned because Jason Statham is my son. He learned from me, as you see He's also trying the bald look. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 24, 2012)

Ban for being his father.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban for being his father.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being jealous.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban for telling not truth

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban for telling not truth
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for, uhh wait......  There's no truth.
    You did take the red pill, did you?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for, uhh wait......  There's no truth.
> You did take the red pill, do you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



No i did(n't) Anyway... ban beacuse i said so

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> No i did(n't) Anyway... ban beacuse i said so
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being self centered.

    Uhhh, Anyway.....  BaN!


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being self centered.
> 
> Uhhh, Anyway.....  BaN!

Click to collapse



Father into your hands I ban your spirit


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being self centered.
> 
> Uhhh, Anyway.....  BaN!

Click to collapse



Ba ba ba baan ban ban ban ban ban ban I want u banned i want u ban  i banning love bannig 
last banning at night 
Na na na na na last banning at at night 
B a n n i n g 
B a n n i n g
Huuuu last banning at night
I m real banner cause im slim shady all u others slim banners are just imataiting so wo the real slim banner please ban out please bab out
Ha ha i guesse the real slim bannesr i non of us
In did 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being self centered.
> 
> Uhhh, Anyway.....  BaN!

Click to collapse



BaNnEd BeCaUsE yOu SaId YoU wErE gOiNg To CoNtAcT aN eXpErT aNd DiDn'T


----------



## Dblfstr (May 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Father into your hands I ban your spirit

Click to collapse



hussam666 called out with a loud voice, "Father, into your hands I ban your spirit." When he had said this, he banned his last ban.

-Banned

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




lasic.2000 said:


> Ba ba ba baan ban ban ban ban ban ban I want u banned i want u ban  i banning love bannig
> last banning at night
> Na na na na na last banning at at night
> B a n n i n g
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for, dafuq did I just read?


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for, dafuq did I just read?

Click to collapse




Ban also the guy you just banned, because Crack is hurting people. 

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> BaNnEd BeCaUsE yOu SaId YoU wErE gOiNg To CoNtAcT aN eXpErT aNd DiDn'T

Click to collapse



Banned because I did contact the expert, but you never showed up.


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 24, 2012)

Ban all of  ass( us) beaucuse of this messy thread.Dafuq was that huh ?? That was my song u are jealous beacuse u havent got so cool song :3
Coman faster download that hydra rom
P.S
Ban beaucuse of off top
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

Banned. All of you. out. Go to MoDaCo


----------



## nerotNS (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned. All of you. out. Go to MoDaCo

Click to collapse



Banned for not respecting rules(referring to another site like this)

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 24, 2012)

We shall not go ban him aaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

I use my BAN-kai on all of you because you all got BAN-kaied by me! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

This thread is having, some ban(mental) problems.

1st Step: Accept your addiction
2nd Step: Get help from an expert
3rd Step: Don't come back to this thread or all your efforts will be in vain, and the addiction will grow on you worst than ever.

Your life is in Pain, I know. Please don't spread the germs here!

PS. Now I know why ebay sellers don't accept buyers with 0 thanks. I mean null feedback.


----------



## now.i.feel (May 24, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for writing i not I = apple fan

Click to collapse




Now.i.feel is a sony statement.. m a sony fan.. banned for being wrong..
Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Now.i.feel is a sony statement.. m a sony fan.. banned for being wrong..
> Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning in a banning thread

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Now.i.feel is a sony statement.. m a sony fan.. banned for being wrong..
> Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because that was pages ago, and banned for supplicating Thanks on your signature.


----------



## now.i.feel (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because that was pages ago, and banned for supplicating Thanks on your signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for having issues with my signature..

Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for having issues with my signature..
> 
> Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't help

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you didn't help
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban the guy above you, for your true statement.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Ban the guy above you, for your true statement.

Click to collapse



Banned because... 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 24, 2012)

Banned coz I said so....like a baus!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (May 24, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned coz I said so....like a baus!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for nearly two years of lurking... creepy.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned coz I said so....like a baus!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I got over my uppercase lowercase problem


----------



## exebreez (May 24, 2012)

Banned because of the Supernatural Blade


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I got over my uppercase lowercase problem

Click to collapse



Banned because, the expert worked as intended.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 24, 2012)

Banned for going to school 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

exebreez said:


> Banned because of the Supernatural Blade

Click to collapse



BANNED because that Blade, just like my Blade, is cool







John McClane said:


> Banned because, the expert worked as intended.

Click to collapse



Unbanned for helping


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 24, 2012)

U have been banned by me beaucuse i like this game.And i have banned by myself beacuse i have to study my language

Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> U have been banned by me beaucuse i like this game.And i have banned by myself beacuse i have to study my language
> 
> Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom

Click to collapse



Banned because uu should be studying, not posting


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because uu should be studying, not posting

Click to collapse



I can't ban the guy above you, because he's having a reality shock. Banning addiction is taking control over him.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I can't ban the guy above you, because he's having a reality shock. Banning addiction is taking control over him.

Click to collapse



Banned for forcing me to ban you during a boring executive meeting. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I can't ban the guy above you, because he's having a reality shock. Banning addiction is taking control over him.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning!

Typed on a small touchscreen


----------



## wo88les (May 24, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who didn't ban

Please don't ban me for jumping on the banned wagon hehe
Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## JsVerbal (May 24, 2012)

You are all BANNED for excessive banning! How about that! BTW, if you ban me, you will be double banned for banning me. Your dogs and cats are also banned. Your monkey is ok though. Oh yeah, you are also banned for wasting 30 seconds of your life reading my stupid a$$ post.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for banning someone who didn't ban
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda premium


----------



## wo88les (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using xda premium 

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because someone thanked you 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## JsVerbal (May 24, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for not using xda premium
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having an X10S AND for only having 89 thanks in almost a year and a half.


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because someone thanked you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting others show appreciation.


----------



## wo88les (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because someone thanked you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above lol

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## JsVerbal (May 24, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because someone thanked you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tmobile??? BANNED!!!

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

You are all banned for letting me get 3 posts in w/out getting banned
Banning myself for having real work to get done now.


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

JsVerbal said:


> Tmobile??? BANNED!!!

Click to collapse



NoMobile???  Banned too!!


----------



## monkor (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> NoMobile???  Banned too!!

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on the Magenta network

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## wo88les (May 24, 2012)

Banned for failing to notice I signed up a long time ago and only started using my account in the last 2 months after finding a really nice Rom which unleashes the x10i haha

....wheres my hammer gone :-o

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for hating on the Magenta network
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for incorrect ban. I'm with Tmo, the guy who ban me is the hater.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (May 24, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for failing to notice I signed up a long time ago and only started using my account in the last 2 months after finding a really nice Rom which unleashes the x10i haha
> 
> ....wheres my hammer gone :-o
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz this is my 600th post 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 24, 2012)

song:

i just feel like im just so close to banning you. there realy is no other person to ban. ban ban ban. ban ban ban. ban ban ban. *chorus* ban baaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnn

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## wo88les (May 24, 2012)

Banned for singing B-)

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for singing B-)
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting him sing


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not letting him sing

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking singing is allowed

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 24, 2012)

Banned because singing IS allowed

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned because singing IS allowed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

Click to collapse



Banned for capitalizing IS. Are we missing something?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for capitalizing IS. Are we missing something?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking ur missing something


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for thinking ur missing something

Click to collapse



No I don't, are you?

Banned just in case.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> No I don't, are you?
> 
> Banned just in case.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for taking extra precautions. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## monkor (May 24, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for taking extra precautions.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being shady

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for taking extra precautions.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because extra precautions are good


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because extra precautions are good

Click to collapse



Banned cos ur mum was boring

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for being shady
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse




Banned for calling me by my name Shady.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because extra precautions are good

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for life for criticizing a mum, better yet a fellow xda members mum.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1

Unbanned


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Banned cos ur mum was boring
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for life for criticizing a mum, better yet a fellow xda members mum.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because someone else asked out the girl I was going to ask.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because someone else asked out the girl I was going to ask.

Click to collapse



Banned because u should steal her away


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because u should steal her away

Click to collapse



Banned because he is too much is a ***** to

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ursubpar (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> +1
> 
> Unbanned

Click to collapse



Unban has been seconded.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because someone else asked out the girl I was going to ask.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a statue.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because u should steal her away

Click to collapse



Banned for advising to commit a crime without first trying in a civilized manner  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because he is too much is a ***** to
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you're a gangster over cyber-net using inappropriate language.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for thinking you're a gangster over cyber-net using inappropriate language.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a samsung device..

Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## CRIME INC. (May 25, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for using a samsung device..
> 
> Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for begging for thanks.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dexxmor (May 25, 2012)

Banned, because he banned a person with a Xperia pro


----------



## Hayden18 (May 25, 2012)

Dexxmor said:


> Banned, because he banned a person with a Xperia pro

Click to collapse



Banned because its my birthday and Im entitled to a ban


----------



## Orange_furball (May 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because its my birthday and Im entitled to a ban

Click to collapse



Banned for growing old. 

Oh, and happy birthday and whatnot. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## monkor (May 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because its my birthday and Im entitled to a ban

Click to collapse



Banned for being entitled

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for being entitled
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because the only judge here is me!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## monkor (May 25, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned because the only judge here is me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for judging people

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for judging people
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for bad parenting 

Sent from the brick


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for judging people
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for judging judge of justice, do not judge a book by it's cover or it could lead to a minimum sentence of life ban. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for bad parenting
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for... uhh just banned.. 

Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## siloner (May 25, 2012)

banned for trying telling people how to raise their kids


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for bad parenting
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Xda is no place for children...banned!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for... uhh just banned..
> 
> Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not elaborating your point of ban.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for not elaborating your point of ban.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a samsung device again.. the same reason u were banned earlier..

Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (May 25, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for not elaborating your point of ban.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for a two post ban..


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for a two post ban..

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing the quotes on the two posts

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for using a samsung device again.. the same reason u were banned earlier..
> 
> Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because now.I.feel upset 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned because now.I.feel upset
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned because you are upset..

Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned because you are upset..
> 
> Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for showing sympathy 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for showing sympathy
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for using teeth showing smiley

Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for using teeth showing smiley
> 
> Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for looking at my teeth showing smiley

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 25, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for looking at my teeth showing smiley
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for having no thanks


----------



## mallen462 (May 25, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for having no thanks

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about wht other people think

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for caring about wht other people think
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring for others

Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

Banned because ur above me


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

Jharna24 said:


> take a chill pill.

Click to collapse



Banner for not banning in a ban thread


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 25, 2012)

Ban all of you for banning the one who ban the one who ban the one who ban the one who ban......

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## dagger (May 25, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Ban all of you for banning the one who ban the one who ban the one who ban the one who ban......
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for sending the message from ur LT18i...
And yes for ur bad grammar..

Sent with the help of my phalanges!!!!


----------



## John McClane (May 25, 2012)

harshitgroup said:


> Banned for sending the message from ur LT18i...
> And yes for ur bad grammar..
> 
> Sent with the help of my phalanges!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned, because you needed help from your phalanges to sent the message.


----------



## loneagl (May 25, 2012)

Banned...cuz u apparently use some means other than phalanges to reply

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## wo88les (May 25, 2012)

Banned for no reason at all

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for no reason at all
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having no reason to ban..

Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 25, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for having no reason to ban..
> 
> Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason you banned the guy above you who hasn't a reason.  There's no reason to ban another member if you don't have a reason at all to Ban. 

Did I make myself clear?


----------



## mikef (May 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the same reason you banned the guy above you who hasn't a reason.  There's no reason to ban another member if you don't have a reason at all to Ban.
> 
> Did I make myself clear?

Click to collapse



Banned for being too clear.


----------



## wo88les (May 25, 2012)

Banned for banning the unbannable

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## mikef (May 25, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for banning the unbannable
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking anyone here is unbannable.


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for thinking anyone here is unbannable.

Click to collapse



Banned, because you have no idea who I am
Double banned because you must be new here

Sent from the brick


----------



## John McClane (May 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned, because you have no idea who I am
> Double banned because you must be new here
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for being who you are.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being who you are.

Click to collapse



Banned for criticism


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for criticism

Click to collapse



Banned because that was BANTASTIC! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for criticism

Click to collapse



Banned for your short explanation.  We need m0ar constructive banning sentences.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your short explanation.  We need m0ar constructive banning sentences.

Click to collapse











PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because that was BANTASTIC!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Both of u banned for posting at the exact same time


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Both of u banned for posting at the exact same time

Click to collapse



Banned for not being in sync

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 25, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not being in sync
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling in N'sYnc.....  wait..  what!!
Sorry mispelled. 

Banned


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for calling in N'sYnc.....  wait..  what!!
> Sorry mispelled.
> 
> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of the old days


----------



## a.cid (May 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reminding me of the old days

Click to collapse



Banned for being old enough, so as to be reminded of old days 

Typed using a small touchscreen


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Banned for being old enough, so as to be reminded of old days
> 
> Typed using a small touchscreen

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm only 20


----------



## oodork123 (May 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm only 20

Click to collapse



Banned, cause Chuck Norris said so.

that dude drives a A-Team van. yeah that's right, I'm working on it. Z.R.T.


----------



## John McClane (May 25, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned, cause Chuck Norris said so.
> 
> that dude drives a A-Team van. yeah that's right, I'm working on it. Z.R.T.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the name of you know who, that can't be called or we'll be roundhouse kicked in a loop.

/scary


----------



## wo88les (May 25, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Chuck Norris, he will whoop your a$*

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## Lt.Win (May 25, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned, cause Chuck Norris said so.
> 
> that dude drives a A-Team van. yeah that's right, I'm working on it. Z.R.T.

Click to collapse



Banned, because I said so.

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 25, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned, because I said so.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a stranger on the net.


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being a stranger on the net.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being an Stranger..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for not being an Stranger..

Click to collapse



Banned for capitalizing s


----------



## a.cid (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for capitalizing s

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing he wrote "an stranger"...

Typed using a small touchscreen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Banned for not realizing he wrote "an stranger"...
> 
> Typed using a small touchscreen

Click to collapse



Banned for realizing it


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for realizing it

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking everyone is a dumbf____


----------



## John McClane (May 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking everyone is a *dumbf*____

Click to collapse



Sorry a what????

Banned for incongruence.


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Sorry a what????
> 
> Banned for incongruence.

Click to collapse



Banned because it was censored for a reason


----------



## monkor (May 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it was censored for a reason

Click to collapse



Banned for censoring yourself and not speaking your mind

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 25, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for censoring yourself and not speaking your mind
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being a liberal

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being a liberal
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for criticizing him


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for criticizing him

Click to collapse



Banned for having a brain as tiny as an atom


----------



## Anon1213 (May 25, 2012)

Banned for having a psuedo religious name and speaking of scientific things

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using XDA


----------



## ಠ_ಠ (May 25, 2012)

*ಠ_ಠ*


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 25, 2012)

ಠ_ಠ said:


> ಠ     _     ಠ

Click to collapse



Permabanned for not following thread rules

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Permabanned for not following thread rules
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for no.reason


----------



## monkor (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for no.reason

Click to collapse



Banned for a reason

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## Thatgrass (May 25, 2012)

I ban everyone who banned someone! Mwuahaha!!  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 25, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> I ban everyone who banned someone! Mwuahaha!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a lame ban

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 25, 2012)

There's a lack of banning purposes in this thread. Come on people you can do better.

I'm banning the next post, because someone will quote me and will say:  banned for expecting or something like that.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> There's a lack of banning purposes in this thread. Come on people you can do better.
> 
> I'm banning the next post, because someone will quote me and will say:  banned for expecting or something like that.

Click to collapse



Banned for interpreting the future

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## John McClane (May 25, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for interpreting the future
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse


----------



## shadyr25 (May 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for encouraging others for creativity.... while being idle like a statue face palming as if you shed any light

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for encouraging others for creativity.... while being idle like a statue face palming as if you shed any light
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned because that pic is always funny


----------



## FernBch (May 25, 2012)

Banned for not using the Homer Simpson Facepalm, it trumps them all

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 25, 2012)

doh...invalid thread id...i ban you because im homer j simpson and because i have to ban someone for the error

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 26, 2012)

harshitgroup said:


> Banned for sending the message from ur LT18i...
> And yes for ur bad grammar..
> 
> Sent with the help of my phalanges!!!!

Click to collapse



Ban you for banning me for my grammar. My life don't depend on english

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> There's a lack of banning purposes in this thread. Come on people you can do better.
> 
> I'm banning the next post, because someone will quote me and will say:  banned for expecting or something like that.

Click to collapse



I'm not banning you but, you have to ban the above post. Not the next post.

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## wo88les (May 26, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for making me laugh
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for giggling like a little girl.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for giggling like a little girl.

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking girls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## FernBch (May 26, 2012)

Banned because he didn't say anything about not liking girls

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Zaihanzainal (May 26, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned because he didn't say anything about not liking girls
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying what he didn't say 

search button..... just do it.....


----------



## now.i.feel (May 26, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for saying what he didn't say
> 
> search button..... just do it.....

Click to collapse



Banned because I just did it..


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 26, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned because I just did it..

Click to collapse



Banned because you just did it 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 26, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you just did it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having any topics

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## manoranjan2050 (May 26, 2012)

I ban u for usinf android...........

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 26, 2012)

manoranjan2050 said:


> I ban u for usinf android...........
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban u beacuse u have gt-s6102 with xda premium

Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom


----------



## Thatgrass (May 26, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> I ban u beacuse u have gt-s6102 with xda premium
> 
> Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom

Click to collapse



I ban you for having SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 26, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> I ban you for having SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban u for changing build.prop so now u've got galaxy s 3

Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom


----------



## Thatgrass (May 26, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> I ban u for changing build.prop so now u've got galaxy s 3
> 
> Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom

Click to collapse



Banned for lying, I'm on GiosIII rom, so I didn't changed (or maybe I did )

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 26, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for lying, I'm on GiosIII rom, so I didn't changed (or maybe I did )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban for lying that i ly

Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom using xda app.


----------



## SimonTS (May 26, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban for lying that i ly

Click to collapse



Banned because I've just woke up, it's a Saturday, it's beautiful weather out there, I want to be with the woman I care about ... And I've got to go and work :thumbdown:


----------



## now.i.feel (May 26, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because I've just woke up, it's a Saturday, it's beautiful weather out there, I want to be with the woman I care about ... And I've got to go and work :thumbdown:

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't decide what to do..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## Nezys (May 26, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned because you can't decide what to do..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't tell him what to do 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

Nezys said:


> Banned because you don't tell him what to do
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using that smiley


----------



## Pop Tarantula (May 26, 2012)

Banned, bcos come the revolution, you will be first against the wall!

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## a.cid (May 26, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned, bcos come the revolution, you will be first against the wall!
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC2 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned coz I didn't understand what you meant...

Typed using a small touchscreen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Banned coz I didn't understand what you meant...
> 
> Typed using a small touchscreen

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 26, 2012)

I ban you for using small touch screen....


----------



## Alex Charles (May 26, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> I ban you for using small touch screen....

Click to collapse



Ill ban you for taking the Mick out of his small equipment


----------



## wo88les (May 26, 2012)

Banned for quoting the post above yours and for banning my cousin

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## now.i.feel (May 26, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for quoting the post above yours and for banning my cousin
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using xperia S firmware on your old x10

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## sdojoin (May 26, 2012)

Banned for banning sme1 using a custom rom as if u dont!!!!!

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

Banned because Zohan said so


----------



## gmaster1 (May 26, 2012)

banned because you cant ban because someone said so...*u follower* 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Lt.Win (May 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because you cant ban because someone said so...*u follower*
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone for gamers.

Sent from my *Marvel*lous phone


----------



## mikef (May 26, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for having a phone for gamers.
> 
> Sent from my *Marvel*lous phone

Click to collapse



Banned for having a weak phone.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## sdojoin (May 26, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for having a weak phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a weak ass phne!!!

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for banning a weak ass phne!!!
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having slippery fingers and forgetting the o


----------



## ppero196 (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having slippery fingers and forgetting the o

Click to collapse



Banned for being grammar nazi

Sent from my MB525 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 26, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for being grammar nazi
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that OTHER N word. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for saying that OTHER N word.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he didn't say the N word


----------



## thatdefault (May 26, 2012)

banned for banning and being banned at the same time


----------



## wo88les (May 26, 2012)

Banned because no one banned you yet

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned because no one banned you yet
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because u messed with the Zohan when IMDB clearly says you don't mess with the Zohan


----------



## sdojoin (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because u messed with the Zohan when IMDB clearly says you don't mess with the Zohan

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the 1 that messed wth the Zohan n band myself for banning other so the person below cannot double band me

End of band chain. Start fresh


Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for banning the 1 that messed wth the Zohan n band myself for banning other so the person below cannot double band me
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well the person below u can double ban u...

Double ban


...hah!!


----------



## sdojoin (May 26, 2012)

Band u for double banning me!!!!

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Band u for double banning me!!!!
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he didn't band you


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he didn't band you

Click to collapse



banned for misspelling banned.


----------



## sdojoin (May 26, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> banned for misspelling banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing the misspelling.

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## wo88les (May 26, 2012)

Banned for not noticing that superman just flew by the window 

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## sdojoin (May 26, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for not noticing that superman just flew by the window
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the irrelevent band.

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## wo88les (May 26, 2012)

Banned by the band who didn't get banned

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## loneagl (May 26, 2012)

Banned cuz potential patients do not visit psychiatrist these days

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## jr_718 (May 26, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz potential patients do not visit psychiatrist these days
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned  you to a psychiatrist

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 26, 2012)

Ban for doing 

Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom using xda app.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban for doing
> 
> Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom using xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's a sad reason


----------



## shadyr25 (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because that's a sad reason

Click to collapse



Banned for a good reason.

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## wojtek267 (May 26, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for a good reason.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned because you've got SII


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

wojte267 said:


> Banned because you've got SII

Click to collapse



Banned for criticism of which phone he has or hasn't


----------



## sdojoin (May 26, 2012)

Banned all of ya n myself for bothering with ths ban thread n suggest we all to GET A LIFE

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned all of ya n myself for bothering with ths ban thread n suggest we all to GET A LIFE
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## sdojoin (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


>

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (May 26, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for showing a "finger"...

Typed using a small touchscreen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

Banned because u quoted it, thus using it too


Epic fail


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because u quoted it, thus using it too
> 
> 
> Epic fail

Click to collapse



Banned for not referring him to my avatar


----------



## gmaster1 (May 26, 2012)

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

banned for facepalming a virus


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not referring him to my avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't need to


----------



## gmaster1 (May 26, 2012)

This bann is brought to you by:
Coca Cola. santas choice

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> This bann is brought to you by:
> Coca Cola. santas choice
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for making money out of bans


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making money out of bans

Click to collapse



Banned for getting angry


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for getting angry

Click to collapse



Banned because no one shall use bans in that way, banning is not a business.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no one shall use bans in that way, banning is not a business.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a potential business


----------



## mikef (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because it's a potential business

Click to collapse



Banned because banning people is serious business.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because banning people is serious business.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because xda should have a Ban meter


----------



## SimonTS (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because xda should have a Ban meter

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting something sensible in a non-sensible thread 

Why is it that I am limited how many times I can 'Thank' in a day, but there is no limit on how many times I can ban people in this thread?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for suggesting something sensible in a non-sensible thread
> 
> Why is it that I am limited how many times I can 'Thank' in a day, but there is no limit on how many times I can ban people in this thread?

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the Thanks limit


----------



## shantusingh (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for mentioning the Thanks limit

Click to collapse



Banned for showing the stunning and threatening supernatural blade pic oOoO


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> Banned for showing the stunning and threatening supernatural blade pic oOoO

Click to collapse



Unbanned for appreciating it


----------



## mikef (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned for appreciating it

Click to collapse



Banned for appreciating appreciation.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for appreciating appreciation.

Click to collapse



Banner for not appreciating appreciation


----------



## gmaster1 (May 26, 2012)

This ban is brought to you by:
The queens jubilee®. the banners choice.

(Every time someone bans me, i get £1,000,000 everyday)

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> This ban is brought to you by:
> The queens jubilee®. the banners choice.
> 
> (for every ban i get, i gain £1,000,000 everyday)
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the queen 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 26, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for mentioning the queen
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



thank you for your £1,000,000 donation to: me. you are now banned for not having that money and banned for being bankrupt and banned for now being is prison 
and banned for not being observant enough of my post 
and banned because its the queens diamond jubile
and banned because she has diamonds 
and banned because i dont have one 
and banned because i want one
and banned because you wont have one 
and banned because you wont be able to pay off your debts 
and banned because your thinking of stealing one 
and banned for thinking of banning me because of the amount of bans
and banned because your a thief...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shanman-2 (May 26, 2012)

Banned for saying that even though you're right

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

shanman-2 said:


> Banned for saying that even though you're right
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying he's right


----------



## now.i.feel (May 26, 2012)

shanman-2 said:


> Banned for saying that even though you're right
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I just woke up..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned because I just woke up..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for waking up. Which was bound to happen so u were bound to get banned and obviously if it didn't happen u wouldn't be conscious so u wouldn't get banned and u would be unbanned but there's no point of not being banned if ur unconscious and can't open xda.

We have ourselves a paradox


----------



## mikef (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for waking up. Which was bound to happen so u were bound to get banned and obviously if it didn't happen u wouldn't be conscious so u wouldn't get banned and u would be unbanned but there's no point of not being banned if ur unconscious and can't open xda.
> 
> We have ourselves a paradox

Click to collapse



Banned for causing a paradox.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for causing a paradox.

Click to collapse



Banned for not appreciating an awesome paradox


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (May 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not appreciating an awesome paradox

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz im from sweden

Skickat från min Xperia ray via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz im from sweden
> 
> Skickat från min Xperia ray via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because that is just sad dude..:sly:


----------



## wo88les (May 27, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz im from sweden
> 
> Skickat från min Xperia ray via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 Banned "because" you are from Sweden 

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned "because" you are from Sweden
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for putting because in quotes


----------



## iok1 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for putting because in quotes

Click to collapse



Banned for being thanked for that ban 

Sent from my good ol’ Gio


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 27, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for being thanked for that ban
> 
> Sent from my good ol’ Gio

Click to collapse



Banned for that avatar 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## monkor (May 27, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for that avatar
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for subliminally promoting James Cameron.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for subliminally promoting James Cameron.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting James Cameron's submarinering.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for promoting James Cameron's submarinering.

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning him


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for mentioning him

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting to read his name

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## now.i.feel (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for not wanting to read his name
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning 'his' name..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for not mentioning 'his' name..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't mention 'you know whos' name for it is dangerous

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## shanman-2 (May 27, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned because I just woke up..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



 Banned for not banning the person above you...

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't mention 'you know whos' name for it is dangerous
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



mmm...dumbledo...no...seri...no no...banned for making me think about i dont know whos name

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## now.i.feel (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't mention 'you know whos' name for it is dangerous
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for telling that its dangerous..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for telling that its dangerous..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because i was gonna ban him for that 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> mmm...dumbledo...no...seri...no no...banned for making me think about i dont know whos name
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



You are forever banished for casting a spell and for thinking about you don't know whose name 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for telling that its dangerous..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't asked how I feel today

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i was gonna ban him for that
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for a late response 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for a late response
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for a double post


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for a double post

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting your facts right... it was a triple post

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for a double post

Click to collapse



its actualy a tripple post :thumbup::beer: banned

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> its actualy a tripple post :thumbup::beer: banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for making me like your post 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for making me like your post
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for liking a post in which :beer: was banned.


----------



## loneagl (May 27, 2012)

Banned for using less smilies:sly::beer::thumbup::thumbdown::what:

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

Zd0s said:


> banned for using two different emotions!

Click to collapse





loneagl said:


> Banned for using less smilies
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not using as many emoticons as that guy.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for using less smilies:sly::beer::thumbup::thumbdown::what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Smilies are according to emotions...... you have mixed emotions simultaneously or simply emotionless ......unacceptable, banned.

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Smilies are according to emotions...... you have mixed emotions simultaneously or simply emotionless ......unacceptable, banned.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for being too slow.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being too slow.

Click to collapse



2 long lines vs 1 faint line...... case dismissed, banned 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> 2 long lines vs 1 faint line...... case dismissed, banned
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking quantity is better than quality.


----------



## Ssantos6981 (May 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Bananananananannnned
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned because the previous ban was not awesome... And to many nnnnnn's

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for thinking quantity is better than quality.

Click to collapse



Objection, the matter was time....not quantity or quality.... banned 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

Ssantos6981 said:


> Banned because the previous ban was not awesome... And to many nnnnnn's
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not refreshing before posting.



shadyr25 said:


> Objection, the matter was time....not quantity or quality.... banned
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Bonus ban.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not refreshing before posting.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus ban.

Click to collapse



Lower your pride and accept defeat, that'd be what you call a bonus ban 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Lower your pride and accept defeat, that'd be what you call a bonus ban
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



I accept your surrender, but banned anyways.


----------



## ppero196 (May 27, 2012)

Banned because you were eating BANana!

Sent from my MB525 using XDA


----------



## ursubpar (May 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned because you were eating BANana!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for bad puns.


----------



## now.i.feel (May 27, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned for bad puns.

Click to collapse



banned because your post is number 28985..


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 27, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> banned because your post is number 28985..

Click to collapse



Ban bequce we dont know what do u fell

Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom using xda app.


----------



## spuzwuzzel (May 27, 2012)

Banned for having no profile picture.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 27, 2012)

spuzwuzzel said:


> Banned for having no profile picture.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA

Click to collapse



Ban for the same

Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom using xda app.


----------



## now.i.feel (May 27, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban for the same
> 
> Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom using xda app.

Click to collapse



banned..


----------



## lasic.2000 (May 27, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> banned..

Click to collapse



Ban for no topic

Send from My SGS2 with Hydra H2o rom using xda app.


----------



## SimonTS (May 27, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban for no topic

Click to collapse



Banned for being a topic nazi - Can't somebody just ban without a reason?


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for being a topic nazi - Can't somebody just ban without a reason?

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning the unquestionable

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for questioning the unquestionable
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for answering the unquestionable 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for answering the unquestionable
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I was answering a question 'of' the unquestionable.... I didn't answer it

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## sdojoin (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned because I was answering a question 'of' the unquestionable.... I didn't answer it
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for not answer it

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (May 27, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for not answer it
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned.
Just.
Banned.

Sent from my *Marvel*lous phone


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned.
> Just.
> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my *Marvel*lous phone

Click to collapse



Banned for banning twice


----------



## iok1 (May 27, 2012)

I'll ban you for that awesome ban!

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

I ban myself so i get post 29000


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for being a topic nazi - Can't somebody just ban without a reason?

Click to collapse



Banned for being an xda terrorist, low hearted, showing immature attitude and what not!! Rofl


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

[BAN]Everyone[/BAN]


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

iok1 said:


> I'll ban you for that awesome ban!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------
> 
> I ban myself so i get post 29000

Click to collapse



unbanned...and banned again. i cant ban you while your banned so i let you enjoy un second of freedom (im NOT french)

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for no message and just showing the signature


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> Banned for no message and just showing the signature

Click to collapse



banned because i just edited it

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i just edited it
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned because you didn't edit it, you just posted a new post


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned because you didn't edit it, you just posted a new post

Click to collapse



Banned for that smiley


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned because you didn't edit it, you just posted a new post

Click to collapse



banned becuase i did edit it...after you posted that

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for that smiley

Click to collapse



banned for being a don

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## SimonTS (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> Banned for being an xda terrorist, low hearted, showing immature attitude and what not!! Rofl

Click to collapse



Banned for sending me abusive messages by PM when all I have done is pointed out to you that you are constantly breaking the rules of XDA by attempting to post your own commercial things, YouTube links to get you hits and money etc.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for sending me abusive messages by PM when all I have done is pointed out to you that you are constantly breaking the rules of XDA by attempting to post your own commercial things, YouTube links to get you hits and money etc.

Click to collapse



banned because...wait...thats an actual bannable offence...get a REAL mod to sort him out

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## sdojoin (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned becuase i did edit it...after you posted that
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for a quadruple ban

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for a quadruple ban
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because its not anymore

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for being a don
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for criticizing my donship







Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for sending me abusive messages by PM when all I have done is pointed out to you that you are constantly breaking the rules of XDA by attempting to post your own commercial things, YouTube links to get you hits and money etc.

Click to collapse



Unbanned because that Guy is noots


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for criticizing my donship
> Unbanned because that Guy is noots

Click to collapse



banned for unbanning him and not me

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for unbanning him and not me
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting an unban after criticizing my donship


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for sending me abusive messages by PM when all I have done is pointed out to you that you are constantly breaking the rules of XDA by attempting to post your own commercial things, YouTube links to get you hits and money etc.

Click to collapse



banned for telling again n again old news (yawn) which isn't true i even asked you via pm first, u never replied.. still i changed it in like 2 minutes the whole story still you couldn't support, be true to urself!! there was a reason i said u that!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned for telling again n again old news (yawn) which isn't true i even asked you via pm first, u never replied.. still i changed it in like 2 minutes the whole story still you couldn't support, be true to urself!! there was a reason i said u that!

Click to collapse



Banned for fighting. Get a room


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for expecting an unban after criticizing my donship

Click to collapse



i wasnt critisizing it...i was commenting on how mich of a great don u r...banned for not realising that

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for fighting. Get a room

Click to collapse



banned as i am just typing not fighting, you are nuts! noots lol


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned as i am just typing not fighting, you are nuts! noots lol

Click to collapse



banned for type-fighting

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for type-fighting
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned lol, i would say still its not fighting, its an argument


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for fighting. Get a room

Click to collapse



Once again, get your facts right, they are not fighting but rather arguing...banned

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Once again, get your facts right, they are not fighting but rather arguing...banned
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



true shadyr i unban you!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Once again, get your facts right, they are not fighting but rather arguing...banned
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



banned for stating the stated

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for stating the stated
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for banning lol


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for stating the stated
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



The stated was justified...banned 







shantusingh said:


> true shadyr i unban you!

Click to collapse



Its just a matter of truth and false, unban 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> The stated was justified...banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because my xda app wont load!!!!!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## SimonTS (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because my xda app wont load!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that we could care in the least


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for thinking that we could care in the least

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not caring

Click to collapse



banned +infinity times 
take that knife and shove it up ur  rofl


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned +infinity times
> take that knife and shove it up ur  rofl

Click to collapse



Banned for calling my supernatural Blade a knife.
And banned for suggestive inappropriate content


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for calling my supernatural Blade a knife.
> And banned for suggestive inappropriate content

Click to collapse



banned again infinity times as whatever it is, but u didn't shove it up your  ... so shove it rofl !!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned again infinity times as whatever it is, but u didn't shove it up your  ... so shove it rofl !!

Click to collapse



Dude it isn't funny anymore. U abused Simon.TS.HTC and now ur as close as possible to abusing me. You'll get reported if u don't mind your language


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dude it isn't funny anymore. U abused Simon.TS.HTC and now ur as close as possible to abusing me. You'll get reported if u don't mind your language

Click to collapse



i know it isn't funny atall, i didn't abused atall.. what have he and "mayb" you learnt, just to betray people sir ?!

now a thing came on u so u felt it, mayb felt bad?! think how would have i felt!

so think before commenting or supporting someone just like that ...

Xda people first tell people if they are doing something wrong so to stop, they don't straight away take actions or play with people, as they got brains!!

Anyways m just playing ban ban 

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

Xda Rocks! Would someone Ban me now ?!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> i know it isn't funny atall, i didn't abused atall.. what have he and "mayb" you learnt, just to betray people sir ?!
> 
> now a thing came on u so u felt it, mayb felt bad?! think how would have i felt!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i would ban you (and i do XD)

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> i would ban you (and i do XD)
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned as what you mean by u do xd ?!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dude it isn't funny anymore. U abused Simon.TS.HTC and now ur as close as possible to abusing me. You'll get reported if u don't mind your language

Click to collapse



this is ment to be a fun post...not a serious one...im with you here

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned as what you mean by u do xd ?!

Click to collapse



its a smile

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> its a smile
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned as this thread is to ban the one above you, not to be with someone


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned as this thread is to ban the one above you, not to be with someone

Click to collapse



Whatever man.  we're cool .

But.....BANNED


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned as this thread is to ban the one above you, not to be with someone

Click to collapse



banned for quoting the wrong post

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Whatever man.  we're cool .
> 
> But.....BANNED

Click to collapse



me cool too! 

But banned for showing those two cute smilies 

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> banned for quoting the wrong post
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for correcting me


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> me cool too!
> 
> But banned for showing those two cute smilies
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for the same reason

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for the same reason
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



lol banned for same reason!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> lol banned for same reason!

Click to collapse



banned for a different reason

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> lol banned for same reason!

Click to collapse



Banned for a different reason. Let's all remember that the ban game is supposed to be in good fun, not cross the line into mean. We don't want mods in here issuing infractions.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## hsrars-d (May 27, 2012)

Banned for having a weird avatar.

Sent from my MB525 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

hsrars-d said:


> Banned for having a weird avatar.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having an old avatar

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for a different reason. Let's all remember that the ban game is supposed to be in good fun, not cross the line into mean. We don't want mods in here issuing infractions.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned, because i am only having fun... we are all kool 

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------

i also unban myself for my amazing cheetah avatar and nice donate love pic


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

toothpickl said:


> Funny thread.. Don't delete the same

Click to collapse



banned for not banning me


----------



## redgrass83 (May 27, 2012)

Banned for lack of something better to do.. 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

redgrass83 said:


> Banned for lack of something better to do..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting a life

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for not getting a life
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



haha he didn't even quoted anyone... though u are banned for getting a life !!


----------



## southphillysean (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> haha he didn't even quoted anyone... though u are banned for getting a life !!

Click to collapse



Banned for....wait what's this thread about again?

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

southphillysean said:


> Banned for....wait what's this thread about again?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned 

i wanna write this while singing it ... ban ban ban ban b b b b ban ban !! rofl


----------



## anasdcool71 (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned
> 
> i wanna write this while singing it ... ban ban ban ban b b b b ban ban !! rofl

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving the reason of your ban!

Sent from heaven!


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> haha he didn't even quoted anyone... though u are banned for getting a life !!

Click to collapse



I know lol, everyone here is cool  I will end my awesome lecture by banning you 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for not giving the reason of your ban!
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



big unlimited ban, as who said to also ban with a reason ?! lol

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




shadyr25 said:


> I know lol, everyone here is cool  I will end my awesome lecture by banning you
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



alrite cheers, but you are banned


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> big unlimited ban, as who said to also ban with a reason ?! lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for cheering your bans

Sent from the brick


----------



## loneagl (May 27, 2012)

As Shakespeare said....to ban or not to ban...that's the question

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## now.i.feel (May 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> As Shakespeare said....to ban or not to ban...that's the question
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Referring Shakespeare in a non literature thread..


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2012)

Banned for not banning





now.i.feel said:


> Referring Shakespeare in a non literature thread..

Click to collapse




Sent from the brick


----------



## loneagl (May 27, 2012)

So i am banned?? Plz plz plz ban me

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (May 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> So i am banned?? Plz plz plz ban me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for asking to be banned!

Sent from my MB525 using XDA


----------



## iok1 (May 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for asking to be banned!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA

Click to collapse



RELEASE THE BANHAMMER!

Sent from my good ol’ Gio


----------



## SimonTS (May 27, 2012)

iok1 said:


> RELEASE THE BANHAMMER!
> 
> Sent from my good ol’ Gio

Click to collapse



Banned for opening other threads about the Eurovision Song Contest and for expecting Jedward to win it for Ireland.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

iok1 said:


> RELEASE THE BANHAMMER!
> 
> Sent from my good ol’ Gio

Click to collapse



Banned because Thor has the banhammer


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because Thor has the banhammer

Click to collapse



Banned because Thor has Mjolnir.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because Thor has Mjolnir.

Click to collapse



banned because im thor and i actualy have 999,999,999,999,999 banhammers...incase one fails or gets banned

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im thor and i actualy have 999,999,999,999,999 banhammers...incase one fails or gets banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I have the missing one needed for u to reach an even 1,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I have the missing one needed for u to reach an even 1,000,000,000,000,000

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the difference between a blade and a hammer.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I have the missing one needed for u to reach an even 1,000,000,000,000,000

Click to collapse



banned because someone donated that one to make it 1,000,000,000,000,000

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## anasdcool71 (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im thor and i actualy have 999,999,999,999,999 banhammers...incase one fails or gets banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you lied about being Thor.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

Banned because my blade looks better


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because you lied about being Thor.
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



banned because i am thor and i use...MY BANHAMMER!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Lt.Win (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i am thor and i use...MY BANHAMMER!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you aren't.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 27, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because you aren't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't prove it 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because you aren't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bannd because I have a BanBlade/Supernatural Blade


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 27, 2012)

Ban because this thread is literally a waste of time.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Ban because this thread is literally a waste of time.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling our thread a waste of time


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for calling our thread a waste of time

Click to collapse



Banned for claiming this thread as yours when you just got here.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for claiming this thread as yours when you just got here.

Click to collapse



Banner for not knowing that at one time this thread had only three members, John McClane, Hayden18 and myself. So technically it is mmy thread


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banner for not knowing that at one time this thread had only three members, John McClane, Hayden18 and myself. So technically it is mmy thread

Click to collapse



Banned because all of those names are wrong. The person that created this thread is the owner... NOT the people that use it.


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banner for not knowing that at one time this thread had only three members, John McClane, Hayden18 and myself. So technically it is mmy thread

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a post on the first page of this thread so ownership claims are dubious at best.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not having a post on the first page of this thread so ownership claims are dubious at best.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for exposing him and making him feel bad...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

Banned for being technical


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for being technical

Click to collapse



Banned because you spoke out of term and deserved to be put back in place. You do not own this thread.... lol, you aren't even considered when people come on here. You are just a random dude wasting time that could be put forth towards preforming constructive activities.


----------



## shantusingh (May 27, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because you spoke out of term and deserved to be put back in place. You do not own this thread.... lol, you aren't even considered when people come on here. You are just a random dude wasting time that could be put forth towards preforming constructive activities.

Click to collapse



Just banning


----------



## vcrp94 (May 27, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because you spoke out of term and deserved to be put back in place. You do not own this thread.... lol, you aren't even considered when people come on here. You are just a random dude wasting time that could be put forth towards preforming constructive activities.

Click to collapse



Banned for discussing the ownership of the thread.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for discussing the ownership of the thread.

Click to collapse



banned because im owner...of XDAdevelopers

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im owner...of XDAdevelopers
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking your meds this morning.


----------



## wo88les (May 27, 2012)

banned for the VVVVV in your signature


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

wo88les said:


> banned for the VVVVV in your signature

Click to collapse



Banned because it is "*VVVVV*"  Heh heh ...made it for one hour.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because it is "*VVVVV*"  Heh heh ...made it for one hour.

Click to collapse



banned because u altered text

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because u altered text
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for replying before I could claim squatter's rights to this thread.


----------



## vcrp94 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for replying before I could claim squatter's rights to this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for using Android Revolution HD.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for replying before I could claim squatter's rights to this thread.

Click to collapse



banned because i claim them

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for using Android Revolution HD.

Click to collapse



Banned because you aren't.



gmaster1 said:


> banned because i claim them
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because didn't we go through this earlier?


----------



## vcrp94 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because you aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because didn't we go through this earlier?

Click to collapse



Banned because you have an owl as your profile pic.


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because you have an owl as your profile pic.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a profile pic. Also banned for not knowing the difference between a profile pic and an avatar.   Just teasing you buddy.


----------



## vcrp94 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not having a profile pic. Also banned for not knowing the difference between a profile pic and an avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned because i now have an avatar.


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because i now have an avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a member of the Potato Head family.


----------



## db1901 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being a member of the Potato Head family.

Click to collapse



Banned for the picture.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

Banned for not being from the mash potatoe head family 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for not being from the mash potatoe head family
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Bannedd cuz I'm baaaack with my BanBlade


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bannedd cuz I'm baaaack with my BanBlade

Click to collapse



Banned cause I was still here.


----------



## vcrp94 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned cause I was still here.

Click to collapse



Banned because, wait a second how many times have we banned each other?


----------



## Orange_furball (May 27, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because, wait a second how many times have we banned each other?

Click to collapse



Banned for waiting more than a second without an answer

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for waiting more than a second without an answer
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



banned because i wait 0.5 seconds

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i wait 0.5 seconds
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not waiting for 0.6 seconds


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not waiting for 0.6 seconds

Click to collapse



Banned for being impatient, patient's a virtue.

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## wesamothman (May 27, 2012)

Banned from being banned 

Sent from my MZ601 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loneagl (May 27, 2012)

Banned for banning a person already banned.thou art banished

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

wesamothman said:


> Banned from being banned
> 
> Sent from my MZ601 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for offering ban protection.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for offering ban protection.

Click to collapse



Banned for letting the ban virus penetrate the ban protection

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for letting the ban virus penetrate the ban protection
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for having a ban virus.


----------



## Thatgrass (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for having a ban virus.

Click to collapse



Banned because I quote your ban

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for having a ban virus.

Click to collapse



Banned for creating the ban virus, I shall now find a cure.... the T virus Ban

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Thatgrass (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for creating the ban virus, I shall now find a cure.... the T virus Ban
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for banning at exactly the same time 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for banning at exactly the same time
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



There is not enough room for the both of us....get out, you're banished from this great land of technical knowledge...XDA 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Thatgrass (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> There is not enough room for the both of us....get out, you're banished from this great land of technical knowledge...XDA
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Indeed, there's no time for both if us. I'll be watching you  LOL

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Indeed, there's no time for both if us. I'll be watching you  LOL
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to ban.


----------



## wesamothman (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> There is not enough room for the both of us....get out, you're banished from this great land of technical knowledge...XDA
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned from not posting a ban statement, trojan detected


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

wesamothman said:


> Banned from not posting a ban statement, trojan detected

Click to collapse



Statement disclosed
I now have a ban warranty, you are a major threat, I hereby now declare, you are banned for years to come.

Please do hesitate to quote back 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## vcrp94 (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Statement disclosed
> I now have a ban warranty, you are a major threat, I hereby now declare, you are banned for years to come.
> 
> Please do hesitate to quote back
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your ban warranty expired.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because your ban warranty expired.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll extend his warranty


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 27, 2012)

All of you are unbanned
Now watch me get banned for that lol

sent from my girlfriends bearded clam


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I'll extend his warranty

Click to collapse



Banned because extended warranties are a ripoff.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because extended warranties are a ripoff.

Click to collapse



I have been told by the superior banner court to ban you for disapproving the ban terms and condition therefore for being scared of a ban sentence.

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> I have been told by the superior banner court to ban you for disapproving the ban terms and condition therefore for being scared of a ban sentence.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for editing your ban therefore admitting the weak supporting evidence.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for editing your ban therefore admitting the weak supporting evidence.

Click to collapse



Banned because one does not simply ban another without a statement of approval therefore your denial nullified 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Please can someone edit this ban so i can ban myself?

Click to collapse





> Certainly

Click to collapse





mf2112 said:


> I ban myself because we were talking about editing and i gave Gmaster a genius idea of editing quotes.

Click to collapse



Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for colluding with my evil twin. 

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




mf2112 said:


> Banned for colluding with my evil twin.

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting people to talk to me.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

Banned for thinking we won't talk to u. We love ur company


----------



## mikef (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for thinking we won't talk to u. We love ur company

Click to collapse



Sure, you say that now, but I know as soon as I leave...banned. 

Almost forgot...Banned.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Sure, you say that now, but I know as soon as I leave...banned.
> 
> Almost forgot...Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for almost forgetting  and sure, it's nice having you around....one of my arch enemies 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Sure, you say that now, but I know as soon as I leave...banned.
> 
> Almost forgot...Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me when I was being nice to u


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for banning me when I was being nice to u

Click to collapse



banned because...*eh hem hem*as your mother probably says*puts on voice* "you should be nice anyway" 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because...*eh hem hem*as your mother probably says*puts on voice* "you should be nice anyway"
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Bannnananana

No 

Why did I type banana 

You, aaaarrrrrr BaNnEd...pirate style matey


----------



## shanman-2 (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bannnananana
> 
> No
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bananarama!

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

shanman-2 said:


> Bananarama!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think of that stupid song.

To all my bestest buddies, thanks, I unban you all.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for making me think of that stupid song.
> 
> To all my bestest buddies, thanks, I unban you all.

Click to collapse



Unbanned because ur avatar is cool


----------



## waky_xperia (May 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned because ur avatar is cool

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking his avatar is cool 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

waky_xperia said:


> Banned for thinking his avatar is cool
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not _knowing_ that my avatar is very cool.


----------



## sdojoin (May 28, 2012)

Banned for assuming ur avatar is cooler than mine. ~Cero~

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for assuming ur avatar is cooler than mine. ~Cero~
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming your avatar is cooler than mf2112s' avatar... although I'm not fully sure what an avatar is 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for assuming your avatar is cooler than mf2112s' avatar... although I'm not fully sure what an avatar is
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for not fully knowing what an avatar is


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not fully knowing what an avatar is

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me what an avatar is..... you are very helpful indeed

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for not telling me what an avatar is..... you are very helpful indeed
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Your avatar is the pic to the left of your name. Helpfully banned.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Your avatar is the pic to the left of your name. Helpfully banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



First and foremost....... thank you ever so much for the ban, I really needed that...pffft....banned is what I would have said initially ...... but you deserve an unban. Justice has been served 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Orange_furball (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> First and foremost....... thank you ever so much for the ban, I really needed that...pffft....banned is what I would have said initially ...... but you deserve an unban. Justice has been served
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned because justice is against the rules. 

Section 1003529 says "Justice may never be served"

You may never visit xda again. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because justice is against the rules.
> 
> Section 1003529 says "Justice may never be served"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to alter the supreme code of justice

Under act shadyr25
Section z-9
Page 20
Line 76

I hereby quote
'It is an act of treason to amend, alter or change the supreme code of justice, life ban from Xda where all awesome people gather shall be the price to be paid' 
And there you have it my friend .....life ban.

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## John McClane (May 28, 2012)

A Life ban for a Life Ban, we're even.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> A Life ban for a Life Ban, we're even.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm odd.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because I'm odd.

Click to collapse



I have escaped from my life ban to steal your soul and forever ban it in.... HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So... banned. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I have escaped from my life ban to steal your soul and forever ban it in.... HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So... banned.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for gratuitous use of exclamation points in a otherwise dull post.


----------



## scoffyburito (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for gratuitous use of exclamation points in a otherwise dull post.

Click to collapse



Banned for labelling that post dull

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (May 28, 2012)

Ban me cuz m too cool for this thread

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (May 28, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Ban me cuz m too cool for this thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for using terrible grammar because it makes you "cool". Truthfully it has an opposite effect, thus making you "uncool". Therefore I ban you once more for being so perfectly "uncool" for this thread. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## iok1 (May 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for using terrible grammar because it makes you "cool". Truthfully it has an opposite effect, thus making you "uncool". Therefore I ban you once more for being so perfectly "uncool" for this thread.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because your phone is too big

Sent from my good ol’ Gio


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 28, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned because your phone is too big
> 
> Sent from my good ol’ Gio

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking your Gio is "good"

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Ghaster (May 28, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for thinking your Gio is "good"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a "SGH-T989".


----------



## southphillysean (May 28, 2012)

Ghaster said:


> Banned because you have a "SGH-T989".

Click to collapse



Banned for even mentioning a SHG-T989

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 28, 2012)

southphillysean said:


> Banned for even mentioning a SHG-T989
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have a better phone than me. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you don't have a better phone than me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because anything Android is good


----------



## scoffyburito (May 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because anything Android is good

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing huawei budget android phones

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for not seeing huawei budget android phones
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because even those are better than iP*****


----------



## now.i.feel (May 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because even those are better than iP*****

Click to collapse



Banned for reffering those shepherds..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## SimonTS (May 28, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for reffering those shepherds..

Click to collapse



Banned because my company is going to force me to use one of those afore-mentioned piles of steaming dog-turd from next week as the new 'company standard phone':banghead:


----------



## loneagl (May 28, 2012)

Now that u are doing to use the above mentioned i phones u should be officially banned from Android forums.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## FernBch (May 28, 2012)

Banned because I've been working all night and I'm tired

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2012)

Banned all coz i kicked my modem on friday & broke it & got it replaced today.
So i've been without net for 3 days..

Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -RDR- (May 28, 2012)

banned for lying bcoz no one can live without net for 3 days !!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for lying bcoz no one can live without net for 3 days !!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I've been there, done that


----------



## -RDR- (May 28, 2012)

banned for banning me


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for banning me

Click to collapse



Banned because that's the point of the thread


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because that's the point of the thread

Click to collapse



banned coz i havent banned you for long now..


----------



## qwertyszz (May 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for changing the saying...its to ban or definately to ban
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for your nickname


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i havent banned you for long now..

Click to collapse



 Banned for not banning me for so.long


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not banning me for so.long

Click to collapse



Banned for not staying banned long.


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 28, 2012)

Narcissist ban!

Sent from my look at me using xda better than yours.


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Narcissist ban!
> 
> Sent from my look at me using xda better than yours.

Click to collapse



Banned for having bad taste.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for having bad taste.

Click to collapse



banned if i am right!
Is your avatar a screenshot from Pokemon GBA?


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned if i am right!
> Is your avatar a screenshot from Pokemon GBA?

Click to collapse



Banned since you are unfortunately wrong. It is the album cover from Fly By Night by Rush.


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (May 28, 2012)

Banned for knowing so much about Rush...they blow

Sent from my Clean Developed Rezound


----------



## ppero196 (May 28, 2012)

Unbanned all because i said so! 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2012)

GunnerOnASpooky said:


> Banned for knowing so much about Rush...they blow
> 
> Sent from my Clean Developed Rezound

Click to collapse



banned coz the only song i've heard from Rush is Tom Sawyer that too in Chuck (TV Series)..
\Chuck/ 

but

/Chuck & Sarah Fan Clubs\


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz the only song i've heard from Rush is Tom Sawyer that too in Chuck (TV Series)..
> \Chuck/
> 
> but
> ...

Click to collapse



Unbanned for liking chuck 

What do u think about Sarah?


----------



## vcrp94 (May 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned for liking chuck
> 
> What do u think about Sarah?

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't know who Sarah is.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because i don't know who Sarah is.

Click to collapse



. Banned for not knowin who.she is

(Google Yvonne Strahovski)


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

GunnerOnASpooky said:


> Banned for knowing so much about Rush...they blow
> 
> Sent from my Clean Developed Rezound

Click to collapse



Banned because Rush does blow...you away.



vcrp94 said:


> Banned because i don't know who Sarah is.

Click to collapse



Banned since I don't watch and I know who she is. Very hot.


----------



## LewisGauss (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned since I don't watch and I know who she is. Very hot.

Click to collapse



Banned because of posting someone whom I don't know 

Sent from my WAREZ impulses.


----------



## vcrp94 (May 28, 2012)

yeowwwai said:


> Banned because of posting someone whom I don't know
> 
> Sent from my WAREZ impulses.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing who she is, oh wait, i don't know her either.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for not knowing who she is, oh wait, i don't know her either.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not knowing

Click to collapse



unbanned coz Sarah <3 <3 <3


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> unbanned coz Sarah <3 <3 <3

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I have no clue what you're talking about.

Click to collapse



banned coz you need to IMDB Chuck..


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you need to IMDB Chuck..

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to trick me into leaving this thread.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for trying to trick me into leaving this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for u using sarcastic face!!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you need to IMDB Chuck..

Click to collapse



Unbanned because u heart Sarah too


----------



## Android311 (May 28, 2012)

Banned because I heart radio 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 28, 2012)

Banned for hearting radio... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (May 28, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for hearting radio...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for not.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because of my new avatar.


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because of my new avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for making a new avatar.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for making a new avatar.

Click to collapse



banned coz the red bar in your sig is distracting!!


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz the red bar in your sig is distracting!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not paying more attention to my distracting red bar.


----------



## now.i.feel (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not paying more attention to my distracting red bar.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a distracting red bar

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for having a distracting red bar
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of originality....and making this too easy.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for lack of originality....and making this too easy.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking banning is easy


----------



## Orange_furball (May 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for thinking banning is easy

Click to collapse



Banned for discouraging new banners by making them think its not easy while it is still easy. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for discouraging new banners by making them think its not easy while it is still easy.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for giving away the secret that it is really easy.


----------



## wo88les (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for giving away the secret that it is really easy.

Click to collapse



banned for being so easy and banned for


----------



## Orange_furball (May 28, 2012)

wo88les said:


> banned for being so easy and banned for

Click to collapse



Banned for incomplete post. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for incomplete post.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for being unjust.

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Orange_furball (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for being unjust.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I was being unjust when I actually was not unjust. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking I was being unjust when I actually was not unjust.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you know the difference between thinking and knowing and using the wrong prefix

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Orange_furball (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for thinking you know the difference between thinking and knowing and using the wrong prefix
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me. 

And I will ban myself for being confused. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for confusing me.
> 
> And I will ban myself for being confused.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Hahaha i unban you for banning yourself..... being unjust to yourself  justice has been served 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Thatgrass (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Hahaha i unban you for banning yourself..... being unjust to yourself  justice has been served
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for unbanning someone who you banned before but who banned himselve that makes that you unbanned him :3

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (May 28, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for unbanning someone who you banned before but who banned himselve that makes that you unbanned him :3
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR USING "HIMSELVE" WHILE IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN "HIMSELF"

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> BANNED FOR USING "HIMSELVE" WHILE IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN "HIMSELF"
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for broken caps lock.


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for unbanning someone who you banned before but who banned himselve that makes that you unbanned him :3
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not speaking in English.

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## gmaster1 (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for not speaking in English.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



bnd fr nt spkin txt languange

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> bnd fr nt spkin txt languange
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm typing english..... not speaking  although..... da txt language iz awsum 4 keypad fonez....not qwerty keyboards.

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> bnd fr nt spkin txt languange
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for a horrible consonant to vowel ratio.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for a horrible consonant to vowel ratio.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I vow to ban you for being constantly horrible

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## gmaster1 (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> I vow to ban you for being constantly horrible
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



i unban you for making me laugh

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> i unban you for making me laugh
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



You seem to be a nice person....like all other xda members  I unban you for having a laugh 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Thatgrass (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for not speaking in English.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse





Orange_furball said:


> BANNED FOR USING "HIMSELVE" WHILE IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN "HIMSELF"
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



 Banned both! Bcuz i can not speak english  

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned both! Bcuz i can not speak english
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, in that case.... I unban you for trying 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> I vow to ban you for being constantly horrible
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



I ban you for being the opposite of me, so you must never be wonderful. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> I ban you for being the opposite of me, so you must never be wonderful.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes....indeed... I can never be wonderfully horrible as you......... banned! 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## simonsimons34 (May 28, 2012)

I ban everyone above in all 2924 pages, for getting me to read all of these pages (well roughly 1200 to be more approximate)


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

simonsimons34 said:


> I ban everyone above in all 2924 pages, for getting me to read all of these pages (well roughly 1200 to be more approximate)

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 1700 pages of people without reading their posts.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## monkor (May 28, 2012)

....


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for not being able to type very well in English either
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for discouraging, at least he is trying

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for discouraging, at least he is trying
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Unbanned for being encouraging.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Unbanned for being encouraging.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I unban you for praising me 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## rezo609 (May 28, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> I unban you for praising me
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



I ban you for unbaning him


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

rezo609 said:


> I ban you for unbaning him

Click to collapse



You sound like as if I've commited a crime.... I'm banning you in the name of justice!

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 28, 2012)

I ban everyone (for now) for not doing more to make XDA run faster.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> I ban everyone (for now) for not doing more to make XDA run faster.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



How considerate of you, unbanned.

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## marc2040 (May 28, 2012)

I ban you and myself.

*- GAME OVER -*


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 28, 2012)

marc2040 said:


> I ban you and myself.
> 
> *- GAME OVER -*

Click to collapse



Banned because it is not game over yet. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 28, 2012)

Banned for not believing its game over, of course ut is  :beer:

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S


----------



## mikef (May 29, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for not believing its game over, of course ut is  :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S

Click to collapse



Banned because I am playing a different game which is clearly not over.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because I am playing a different game which is clearly not over.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned... because you just lost the game


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned... because you just lost the game

Click to collapse



I have a whole stack of quarters

Sent from my TEMPEST using pacman premium


----------



## Orange_furball (May 29, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> I have a whole stack of quarters
> 
> Sent from my TEMPEST using pacman premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being rich. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 29, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being rich.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for giving him the eye, don't be jelous rather appreciate what you have and be happy with oneself and for others 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## monkor (May 29, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for giving him the eye, don't be jelous rather appreciate what you have and be happy with oneself and for others
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for your overzealous signature; too xtreme

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## shadyr25 (May 29, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for your overzealous signature; too xtreme
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Haha lol... i want to ban you for making me laugh.....my phone says unban for praising it otherwise I become an xtremist for doing so 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Orange_furball (May 29, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Haha lol... i want to ban you for making me laugh.....my phone says unban for praising it otherwise I become an xtremist for doing so
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Unbanned for having very witty and entertaining bans. 

However, I am sorry to say I must ban you. This is due to the rules of the thread, and should not be taken as a personal attack on you. I appreciate having you on these forums and hope we can remain friends. 

But just friends, nothing more. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 29, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Unbanned for having very witty and entertaining bans.
> 
> However, I am sorry to say I must ban you. This is due to the rules of the thread, and should not be taken as a personal attack on you. I appreciate having you on these forums and hope we can remain friends.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First thing's first, unban for following the rules and immeasurable praises, thank you so much friend 

Now back to business, where were we......for making me feel mixed emotions, you have a ponderous pleasure of a ban 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 29, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> First thing's first, unban for following the rules and immeasurable praises, thank you so much friend
> 
> Now back to business, where were we......for making me feel mixed emotions, you have a ponderous pleasure of a ban
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a firm grip on your emotions before banning.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (May 29, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not having a firm grip on your emotions before banning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you can grip your emotions. You must be gentle and just hold them. Not squeeze and kill them. I would recommend you read "Of Mice and Men" and not act like Lennie when he kills the animals. Be gentle. Stay safe. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 29, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not having a firm grip on your emotions before banning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Emotions are not something you can have a firm grip on..... if that was the case then I would choose to stay happy and cheerful for the rest of my life, as is, If it were true....then the world today wouldn't be in this horrendous state.....banned for making me give an awesome lecture 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## mikef (May 29, 2012)

Banned for not taking the ban game seriously enough and unbanned for taking it too seriously. Get a grip! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (May 29, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Emotions are not something you can have a firm grip on..... if that was the case then I would choose to stay happy and cheerful for the rest of my life, as is, If it were true....then the world today wouldn't be in this horrendous state.....banned for making me give an awesome lecture
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me!!!! Muahahahahhahaha 

Banned again just because!

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


Thought I was gone because you saw my signature??? No! Ban again!!!!!


----------



## shadyr25 (May 29, 2012)

Woah!
I'm being banned left right and centre :O

Banning both of you for suffocating me... 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## shadyr25 (May 29, 2012)

..
Ps. You know who you are


----------



## Orange_furball (May 29, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> ..
> Ps. You know who you are

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming we have the intellectual capacity to know who we are. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 29, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for assuming we have the intellectual capacity to know who we are.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that I was assuming what ever you wrote....replying to my initial post....was I really assuming? lol 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Orange_furball (May 29, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for assuming that I was assuming what ever you wrote....replying to my initial post....was I really assuming? lol
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting a " " between the "....r' and "....w"

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 29, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not putting a " " between the "....r' and "....w"
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



No....absolutely no.. not acceptable in any condition, banned for being picky

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 29, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> No....absolutely no.. not acceptable in any condition, banned for being picky
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't put the soap in the basket. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you didn't put the soap in the basket.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz you didnt either & i slipped on it.. :/


----------



## noahk423 (May 29, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you didnt either & i slipped on it.. :/

Click to collapse



Well, somebody is banned for dropping the soap.......just, don't pick it up....

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 29, 2012)

noahk423 said:


> Well, somebody is banned for dropping the soap.......just, don't pick it up....
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring about hygine

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (May 29, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not caring about hygine
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for giving in to the soap makers!!! All you need is one bath a year!

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## mallen462 (May 29, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for giving in to the soap makers!!! All you need is one bath a year!
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for being smelly

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (May 29, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being smelly
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting more from a cat.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 29, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for expecting more from a cat.

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying the cats name. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## rezo609 (May 29, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not saying the cats name.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to know the cats name


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 29, 2012)

rezo609 said:


> Banned for wanting to know the cats name

Click to collapse



Band for not telling us its a lion

sent from my girlfriends bearded clam


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 29, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Band for not telling us its a lion
> 
> sent from my girlfriends bearded clam

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling banned as band

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## dmeadows013 (May 29, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Banned for spelling banned as band
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for parkouring 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

banned for using tapatalk when xda premium is available


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for using tapatalk when xda premium is available

Click to collapse



banned for not using xda premium even though its available.


----------



## dmeadows013 (May 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> banned for not using xda premium even though its available.

Click to collapse



Banned for no apostrophe in it's 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

dmeadows013 said:


> Banned for no apostrophe in it's
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for acting like as English teacher


----------



## dmeadows013 (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for acting like as English teacher

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling an 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scoffyburito (May 29, 2012)

dmeadows013 said:


> Banned for misspelling an
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for inferring he meant 'an'

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

banned for posting b4  i could reply


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

dmeadows013 said:


> Banned for misspelling an
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for teaching English here on xda.

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------




scoffyburito said:


> Banned for inferring he meant 'an'
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Here i see you scoffy...

banned for banning the other person.


----------



## scoffyburito (May 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Banned for teaching English here on xda.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for just noticing me 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

@ King ACE
 banned for not following the rules ( ban only the person above u )


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> @ King ACE
> banned for not following the rules ( ban only the person above u )

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason you banned me.


----------



## scoffyburito (May 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Banned for the same reason you banned me.

Click to collapse



Banned for a creepy ace migration 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

banned for posting twice b4 i could reply and screwing up my bans


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for a creepy ace migration
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Creepy ace migration? Wtf?

banned for writing in the xda forums.

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




Dragonoid said:


> banned for posting twice b4 i could reply and screwing up my bans

Click to collapse



Banned for not answering in time


----------



## scoffyburito (May 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Creepy ace migration? Wtf?
> 
> banned for writing in the xda forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for danning (double banning) and not noticing that you and dragonoid are from the ace forums

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for danning (double banning) and not noticing that you and dragonoid are from the ace forums
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the ace anymore.


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

banned for stealing your moms's evo


----------



## flexiloan (May 29, 2012)

poster above is banned because he banned the person above him


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for stealing your moms's evo

Click to collapse



banned for still sticking with the ace 
oh man..this is getting ace-centric by the post


----------



## Orange_furball (May 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> banned for still sticking with the ace
> oh man..this is getting ace-centric by the post

Click to collapse



Banned because I am tired of seeing the posts about the ace. Also my cat died and I want a new one. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## noahk423 (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

banned for accusing me for a crime i have not commited


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for accusing me for a crime i have not commited

Click to collapse



Banned for denying the crime!! 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

banned for loving your  gio


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for loving your  gio

Click to collapse



banned coz i am bored with my Optimus One's small screen and no multitouch.. :/


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 29, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i am bored with my Optimus One's small screen and no multitouch.. :/

Click to collapse



Banned for buying this phone in the first place, btw buy a new phone. 







Dragonoid said:


> banned for loving your  gio

Click to collapse



:0


Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## now.i.feel (May 29, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for buying this phone in the first place, btw buy a new phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not providing your actual location..


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for not providing your actual location..

Click to collapse



banned for wanting to know that.


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> banned for wanting to know that.

Click to collapse



banned bcoz i think i m an admin


----------



## Hayden18 (May 29, 2012)

Banned because youre above me

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (May 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because youre above me
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you also above me!


----------



## monkor (May 29, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because you also above me!

Click to collapse



Banned for existential statements

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 29, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for existential statements
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



You are banned for composing an incomplete sentence that lacks a subject and helping verb. Check this out for a futher explanation- Basic Sentence Structure


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> You are banned for composing an incomplete sentence that lacks a subject and helping verb. Check this out for a futher explanation- Basic Sentence Structure

Click to collapse



banned for being Jlamour & not Glamour


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

banned for having a troll face


----------



## Lt.Win (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for having a troll face

Click to collapse



Banned because he was banned for the same reason long back.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because he was banned for the same reason long back.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



unbanned for saying exactly what i wanted!


----------



## loneagl (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz u look like alien:what: cat

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## mallen462 (May 29, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz u look like alien:what: cat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know who your talking about 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

Banned bcoz your model no doesnt tell me which phone you have...


----------



## wslguy (May 29, 2012)

Banned for saying bcoz instead of because and also leaving the ' out of doesn't. 

Sent from my VS910 4G using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 29, 2012)

wslguy said:


> Banned for saying bcoz instead of because and also leaving the ' out of doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my VS910 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



You are banned for being a grammar nazi like me. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

banned for being a nazi


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for being a nazi

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up nazi's in this thread again
Sent from my SS using Hitler premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

banned for not understanding that i wasnt there  when nazis were brought up in this thread


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for not understanding that i wasnt there  when nazis were brought up in this thread

Click to collapse



banned coz since we are talking about Nazi's, check out Iron Sky on IMDB..


----------



## Orange_furball (May 29, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz since we are talking about Nazi's, check out Iron Sky on IMDB..

Click to collapse



Banned for using coz instead of because.! 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Thatgrass (May 29, 2012)

Banned with no reason :3

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 29, 2012)

Banned for so many projects

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## Thatgrass (May 29, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for so many projects
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning that

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 29, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for so many projects
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

Click to collapse



Banned because my lunch at work got stolen! D : <

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Morngkilr (May 29, 2012)

Banned cuz you didnt lockup your lunch

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Thatgrass (May 29, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz you didnt lockup your lunch
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz he maybe did, but his locker got break open

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 29, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned bcuz he maybe did, but his locker got break open
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you obviously did not graduate from high school. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 29, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you obviously did not graduate from high school.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he has not even been to high school  

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## Orange_furball (May 29, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned because he has not even been to high school
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning education. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## iok1 (May 29, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for mentioning education.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Didn't you mention "forbidden word" in your post? I ban you for mentioning that. 

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## ppero196 (May 29, 2012)

Banned all because i had to read 15 pages of text and have been away for only 1 hour.

Sent from my MB525 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned all because i had to read 15 pages of text and have been away for only 1 hour.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you took two hours to respond to the previous ban. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## monkor (May 29, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you took two hours to respond to the previous ban.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not 6:25 on the West coast

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## mikef (May 30, 2012)

If I report this, there is a not small chance the thread will be closed. I don't think any of us want this to happen. Please remember that the ban game is supposed to be in good fun and getting the better of your opponent by out-thinking them.

Thank you.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I have to! However I agree. It is getting out of hand a bit.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because the internet is not a safe place.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because the internet is not a safe place.

Click to collapse



Banned because the world is not a safe place!

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because the world is not a safe place!
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because mars isn't either. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because mars isn't either.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I just got *300* posts.


----------



## TravisAntonio (May 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I just got *300* posts.

Click to collapse



Banned because the 300 will not stay forever.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 30, 2012)

TravisAntonio said:


> Banned because the 300 will not stay forever.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are jealous since you are almost to 300.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## monkor (May 30, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you are jealous since you are almost to 300.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because THIS IS SPARTA!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## mallen462 (May 30, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because THIS IS SPARTA!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because this is madness

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 30, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because THIS IS SPARTA!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because this is madness! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## MrLouie (May 30, 2012)

Banned for actually telling people you're from Portland.


----------



## TravisAntonio (May 30, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because this is madness!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned becasue you're too late.


----------



## MrLouie (May 30, 2012)

Banned because you're the one that's actually too late!


----------



## Orange_furball (May 30, 2012)

MrLouie said:


> Banned because you're the one that's actually too late!

Click to collapse



Banned because I am never to late! Everyone waits for the arrival of the Orange_Furball! 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I am never to late! Everyone waits for the arrival of the Orange_Furball!
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned, I wait and watch very eagerly for the Orange_Furball to leave....because you remind me of jaffa cakes 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 30, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned, I wait and watch very eagerly for the Orange_Furball to leave....because you remind me of jaffa cakes
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Jaffa cakes ban.
And no this is Madness!


Sent from OUR HOUSE using the middle of the street premium


----------



## MrLouie (May 30, 2012)

Banned for mentioning jaffa cakes.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 30, 2012)

Banned unless someone will inform me on what jaffa cakes is or whatever. I am to lazy to use google. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned unless someone will inform me on what jaffa cakes is or whatever. I am to lazy to use google.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



That thing there....banned for not knowing

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Orange_furball (May 30, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> That thing there....banned for not knowing
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Unbanned for telling me. But banned per the rules. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Unbanned for telling me. But banned per the rules.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Ban for re-banning

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Ban for re-banning
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz your free runner wont reach the next building..


----------



## mikef (May 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz your free runner wont reach the next building..

Click to collapse



Banned because I am going to bed and won't see the next ban!


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 30, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because I am going to bed and won't see the next ban!

Click to collapse



Banned because I watch you sleep. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 30, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because I watch you sleep.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being the 2 eyes...that...never...go...away...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for being the 2 eyes...that...never...go...away...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned coz i'm shifting to a new house..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (May 30, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned coz i'm shifting to a new house..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because im gonna party while your gone 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## monkor (May 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im gonna party while your gone
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I've yet to see you master any G's

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because I've yet to see you master any G's
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned coz u'll never.. he hasn't mastered any G's or never he will..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (May 30, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned coz u'll never.. he hasn't mastered any G's or never he will..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



banned coz i'm super pissed at CJJames right now..


----------



## anasdcool71 (May 30, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned coz u'll never.. he hasn't mastered any G's or never he will..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned coz of underestimating him.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i'm super pissed at CJJames right now..

Click to collapse



Who's that damn iShepherd..?

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned coz of underestimating him.
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned coz i didnt underestimate.. i told the truth..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (May 30, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned coz i didnt underestimate.. i told the truth..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



banned coz i just got this message.. 

*"Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day"*


----------



## loneagl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz all showersare n i wanna have a bath

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## loneagl (May 30, 2012)

Banned cuz all the showers are full ni wanna have bath

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (May 30, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz all the showers are full ni wanna have bath
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



double banned for double post.


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> double banned for double post.

Click to collapse



Double Banned, for double banning the guy above you. And for being mad at CJJ. Screw you!  lol


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Double Banned, for double banning the guy above you. And for being mad at CJJ. Screw you!  lol

Click to collapse



Banned for screwing him again..


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for screwing him again..

Click to collapse



Ban for not allowing him to screw. And ban the next person if he bloody hell ban me for my bloody parkour or free running skills.

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Ban for not allowing him to screw. And ban the next person if he bloody hell ban me for my bloody parkour or free running skills.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well in that case, I ban you for your Kitty Kitty.


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well in that case, I ban you for your Kitty Kitty.

Click to collapse



I ban you for talking about my kitty! It's the best in the world! 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> I ban you for talking about my kitty! It's the best in the world!
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz i dont have a pet but two small kittens show up at my doorstep daily & its fun watching them drink the milk i feed..


----------



## Jlamour4 (May 30, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> If I report this, there is a not small chance the thread will be closed. I don't think any of us want this to happen. Please remember that the ban game is supposed to be in good fun and getting the better of your opponent by out-thinking them.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for deleting my hilarious post


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for deleting my hilarious post

Click to collapse



Ban for thinking it's hilarious



vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i dont have a pet but two small kittens show up at my doorstep daily & its fun watching them drink the milk i feed..

Click to collapse



Not ban because u feed them 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Ban for thinking it's hilarious
> 
> 
> Not ban because u feed them
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning him. You don't know if he accidentally dropped some poisonous liquid into the milk.


----------



## Android311 (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not banning him. You don't know if he accidentally dropped some poisonous liquid into the milk.

Click to collapse



banned for thinking that way  he could of just used milk

Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (May 30, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for thinking that way  he could of just used milk
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I just read an article about a 'zombie-like' man eating another man's face.


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for thinking that way  he could of just used milk
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for defending him. What are you, his defense lawyer. How do you know if it was pure milk????


----------



## vcrp94 (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for defending him. What are you, his defense lawyer. How do you know if it was pure milk????

Click to collapse



Banned because milk is healthy.


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because milk is healthy.

Click to collapse



Says who?

  Banned for the statistics you're gonna bring after this post.


----------



## Android311 (May 30, 2012)

Die Hard-revenge of the banners 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Die Hard-revenge of the banners
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're a SiLLy BiLLy.. LOL..


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Die Hard-revenge of the banners
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA

Click to collapse



Not banned because:
 1.  You didn't ban me.
 2.  I liked the movie title 

  Coming Soon to your favorites theater.  It will ban your laugh.


----------



## now.i.feel (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Not banned because:
> 1.  You didn't ban me.
> 2.  I liked the movie title
> 
> Coming Soon to your favorites theater.  It will ban your laugh.

Click to collapse



Banned coz u didnt ban me..


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned coz u didnt ban me..

Click to collapse



banned for not using correct English 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for not using correct English
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for the correction.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the correction.

Click to collapse



Banned for not correcting first. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not correcting first.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because you weren't first either.  Back at you!


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you weren't first either.  Back at you!

Click to collapse



Banned because starbucks no longer sells my favorite drink!

D : <

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because starbucks no longer sells my favorite drink!
> 
> D : <
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting me and banning me for a starbuck's drink.


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I just read an article about a 'zombie-like' man eating another man's face.

Click to collapse



Oh that! I remember. It came up on the Singapore news.

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Oh that! I remember. It came up on the Singapore news.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting an old post.  You made me go back pages....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for quoting an old post.  You made me go back pages....

Click to collapse



Banned for bothering to go back pages


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for quoting an old post.  You made me go back pages....

Click to collapse



banned for pretending to be  aqueduct security 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for bothering to go back pages

Click to collapse



Banned because Americans are crazy, yah? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because Americans are crazy, yah?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because:  .....wait, what?
     Beware, because the American artillery will be down at your house in few minutes.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because:  .....wait, what?
> Beware, because the American artillery will be down at your house in few minutes.

Click to collapse



I have a nuke ready to launch. Shall I press the button????

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because Americans are crazy, yah?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse




plegdroid said:


> banned for pretending to be  aqueduct security
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse




QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for bothering to go back pages

Click to collapse



Not banned because u guys helped me. 




John McClane said:


> Banned for quoting an old post.  You made me go back pages....

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't talking to you.

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Not banned because u guys helped me.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for receiving to much help 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for receiving to much help
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned cause u never received any help

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for receiving to much help
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous


----------



## vj_dustin (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because:  .....wait, what?
> Beware, because the American artillery will be down at your house in few minutes.

Click to collapse



banned for not trusting the milk i feed, 2 pages back.. 



plegdroid said:


> banned for receiving to much help
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



um, used my ban, cant ban..


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for being jealous

Click to collapse



banned for not giving me enough attention 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by plegdroid
> > banned for receiving to much help
> >
> > cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Again not banned for helping me.  
I love u guys!

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Again not banned for helping me.
> I love u guys!
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



twice is more than enough, banned 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for not giving me enough attention
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for being narcissistic


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for not giving me enough attention
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for being an attention seeker

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Banned for being an attention seeker
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not realizing iam special and seek attention 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for being narcissistic

Click to collapse



banned for realizing this 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for realizing this
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse







plegdroid said:


> banned for not realizing iam special and seek attention
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for not using multi-quote and everyone is banning u

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Banned for not using multi-quote and everyone is banning u
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've banned my self and your banned for not banning me sooner 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## vj_dustin (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Banned for not using multi-quote and everyone is banning u
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



umm, not just him, cute cat pics dont work on me, you are banned!! xD


----------



## wo88les (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Banned for not using multi-quote and everyone is banning u
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using multi quote. Bill didn't say you could do that

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I've banned my self and your banned for not banning me sooner
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for banning urself

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for using multi quote. Bill didn't say you could do that
> 
> Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he didn't say that it is not allowed to use multi-quote







vj_dustin said:


> umm, not just him, cute cat pics dont work on me, you are banned!! xD

Click to collapse



Banned because u hate my kitty. 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Banned for banning urself
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



iam banned from banning my self so your banned for not inforcing said ban 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> iam banned from banning my self so your banned for not inforcing said ban
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned because of that BANTASTIC post 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because of that BANTASTIC post
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for excessive use of capital letters 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for excessive use of capital letters
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned me too quickly. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you banned me too quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being to slow 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## thegregulator (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for being to slow
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for not using "too" correctly.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for being to slow
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for having 5g thus making your post faster than his.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having 5g thus making your post faster than his.

Click to collapse



banned because i have 999g

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i have 999g
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for contridicting John 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i have 999g
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being drunk again.


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

banned for using voldemort smilees -> instead of normal smilees ->


----------



## vcrp94 (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for using voldemort smilees -> instead of normal smilees ->

Click to collapse



Banned because normal smiles are too mainstream.


----------



## Orange_furball (May 30, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because normal smiles are too mainstream.

Click to collapse



Banned because you think you can judge what is mainstream or not 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## shadyr25 (May 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you think you can judge what is mainstream or not
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because having an opinion is not the same as judging.... yes I am judging you 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 30, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned because having an opinion is not the same as judging.... yes I am judging you
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



Banned for being a judge 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (May 30, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being a judge
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because Justice would just be a mere word without an honest, trustworthy and a dedicated Judge 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned because Justice would just be a mere word without an honest, trustworthy and a dedicated Judge
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



banned for not lying 
(the above statement is so true )
cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## shadyr25 (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for not lying
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for not unbanning for not lying

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for not unbanning for not lying
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
> Impossible made Possible

Click to collapse



i am a compulsive lier, your banned 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> i am a compulsive lier, your banned
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for writing nightlies in a wrong way 
:trollface:

*Derp*


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for writing nightlies in a wrong way
> :trollface:
> 
> *Derp*

Click to collapse



Banned for reading them in the wrong way.


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for reading them in the wrong way.

Click to collapse



banned for not explaining that is how nightly is spelt in England 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for not explaining that is how nightly is spelt in England
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for thanking him and for the explanation.


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for thanking him and for the explanation.

Click to collapse



banned for not realizing iam a compulsive lier and I may still be lying 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## jr_718 (May 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for not realizing iam a compulsive lier and I may still be lying
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for.lying 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xjohnnyyyx (May 30, 2012)

Banned for improper accusations

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for.lying
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iam the next person to be banned, banned for not lying for me 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

banned for making me edit my post


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for making me edit my post

Click to collapse



Banned for editing your post. Banned also for posting a dot between semicolons and making it look like a smiley.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for making me edit my post

Click to collapse



Banned for editing and not going with your first instinct.


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for making me edit my post

Click to collapse



see I wasn't lying, banned 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Dblfstr (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for editing your post. Banned also for posting a dot between semicolons and making it look like a smiley.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can never see the pictures you post in the images thread.


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I can never see the pictures you post in the images thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking with your eyes Opened.


----------



## zelendel (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not looking with your eyes Opened.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting from a site that is blocked at my work.


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for posting from a site that is blocked at my work.

Click to collapse



Banned for being in this thread at work hours.

@zelendel. I can't say Ban you for your pic, becuase you're a Mod and that means I could be banned.  So Unbanned then.


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 30, 2012)

Many people fail this test. How about you?
Do not ban the person above you and do not read this sentence

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being in this thread at work hours.
> 
> @zelendel. I can't say Ban you for your pic, becuase you're a Mod and that means I could be banned.  So Unbanned then.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i can skip someone who asks 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned bcuz i can skip someone who asks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping him, and ban him too because he's above YOU!


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

banned for acting like a boss


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for acting like a boss

Click to collapse



Banned for that thought. and for the excessive underscores on your posts.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for that thought. and for the excessive underscores on your posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for hallucinations about underscores


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for hallucinations about underscores

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't. But you did look at his post to see what I was talking about. 

 BAN!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I wasn't. But you did look at his post to see what I was talking about.
> 
> BAN!

Click to collapse



banned because i never banned you yet 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i never banned you yet
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Yes you did, but you forgot about it. I understand.

  Ban to continue the tradition.


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

banned bcoz you didnt ban him b4


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned bcoz you didnt ban him b4

Click to collapse



Oh yes to that too. You didn't read this thread Fully.

   Banned for the lack of English on your text-posting, or whatever it is called.


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

banned 4 not understanding my txt


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned 4 not understanding my txt

Click to collapse



Banned because I do understand. What I don't get is the "fun" in omitting letters for numbers and shortening words.


----------



## -RDR- (May 30, 2012)

banned for using orthodox english


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for using orthodox english

Click to collapse



Banned, because I'm following xda rules of languages.


----------



## mikef (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, because I'm following xda rules of languages.

Click to collapse



Banned for following the rules. Didn't we talk about this before? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, because I'm following xda rules of languages.

Click to collapse



Banned for following xda rules

*Derp*


----------



## monkor (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, because I'm following xda rules of languages.

Click to collapse



Banned because emoticons shouldn't be in any language. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## FrankyDoodle (May 30, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for following xda rules
> 
> *Derp*

Click to collapse



Banned for being outside the gio forums 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk


----------



## iok1 (May 30, 2012)

(Frank) said:


> Banned for being outside the gio forums
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm also outside the gio forums, problem? I ban you for being outside it too....

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

Banned because other forums exists.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## FrankyDoodle (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because other forums exists.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because.... eh just banned 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2012)

(Frank) said:


> Banned because.... eh just banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without a reason


----------



## Thatgrass (May 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for banning without a reason

Click to collapse



Banned because dogs have a cleaner tongue than humans!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## mattio781 (May 30, 2012)

banned for having a knife signature


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2012)

mattio781 said:


> banned for having a knife signature

Click to collapse



Banned because that's a blade -.-


----------



## mattio781 (May 30, 2012)

banned for correcting me!! lol


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2012)

Banned because that Lol looks like a drowning man


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because that Lol looks like a drowning man

Click to collapse



Banned for the smiley personification.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the smiley personification.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because Lol is not a smiley


----------



## shadyr25 (May 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because Lol is not a smiley

Click to collapse



Banned, 
Lol,lol,loL,LoL,lOl don't mean anything in reality. Laughing Out Loud in 'abbreviation' would be LOL.

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned,
> Lol,lol,loL,LoL,lOl don't mean anything in reality. Laughing Out Loud in 'abbreviation' would be LOL.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because lol is actually a person drowning. Not something to laugh at.


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Banned for the irony.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (May 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because lol is actually a person drowning. Not something to laugh at.

Click to collapse


----------



## Orange_furball (May 31, 2012)

Android311 said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for a low quality photo and not banning the person directly above you. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## chbea (May 31, 2012)

ban for waste space to put big quote


----------



## Orange_furball (May 31, 2012)

chbea said:


> ban for waste space to put big quote

Click to collapse



Banned for not using articles. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Banned for banning a helpless person

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning a helpless person
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unban for helping a helpless person

BAN EVERYONE BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW JOHN MCCLANE IS A TRY HARD BANNER

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 31, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Unban for helping a helpless person
> 
> BAN EVERYONE BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW JOHN MCCLANE IS A TRY HARD BANNER
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unban for parkour.


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Unban for parkour.

Click to collapse



Seriously guys. Stop talking about parkour. U guys keep unban/ban me for my awesome name. Parkour is awesome so leave it out. Ban for talking about parkour

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 31, 2012)

Parkourcar ban.

Sent from my esmart using handicap premium


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 31, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Parkourcar ban.
> 
> Sent from my esmart using handicap premium

Click to collapse



I ban u cause I don't know what u talking about

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 31, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> I ban u cause I don't know what u talking about
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban you since you don't know what he is talking about.


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for not telling him what he was talking about


----------



## mikef (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for not telling him what he was talking about

Click to collapse



Banned for not googling that for me.


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 31, 2012)

;-) ban
Sent from my hybrid using premium unleaded


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> ;-) ban
> Sent from my hybrid using premium unleaded

Click to collapse



banned coz... lololwut!! xD


----------



## mallen462 (May 31, 2012)

Banned because 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (May 31, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the troll you were banning.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 31, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not quoting the troll you were banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning said "troll". 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (May 31, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for mentioning said "troll".
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unbanned because you use xda premium 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 31, 2012)

I ban you for smiling

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## mikef (May 31, 2012)

iok1 said:


> I ban you for smiling
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of emotion.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Banned for using emotion

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using emotion
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for letting your emotions use you.


----------



## plegdroid (May 31, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for letting your emotions use you.

Click to collapse



banned for not embracing your  emotions (just let out )

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for not embracing your  emotions (just let out )
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



banned for using emotions mid sentences..


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

banned for using emotions :banghead:at the end of your sentence.:sly:

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> banned for using emotions :banghead:at the end of your sentence.:sly:
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for bad spacings.. :l


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for bad spacings.. :l

Click to collapse



Banned for having a poker face

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Banned for being an English language Nazi

EDIT: banned for interrupting my ban

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being an English language Nazi
> 
> EDIT: banned for interrupting my ban
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being interrupted

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that youre the one who interrupted me :/

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for having a slow connection


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Banned for being mean about my Slooooow 2G speed

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for using 2G when 4G LTE is available


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 31, 2012)

Banned for talking about 4G.... 
When we don't have 4G here....


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for using 2G when 4G LTE is available

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I have 4G here when I only have 2G

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I have 4G here when I only have 2G
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having only 2g

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Banned for not banning my service provider for only supplying 2G in my area

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for not banning your service provider yourself


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Banned because I can

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for having the ability to ban but not using it to its potential


----------



## vcrp94 (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for having the ability to ban but not using it to its potential

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm bored.


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned bcoz you are bored in an awesome site called XDA


----------



## anasdcool71 (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned bcoz you are bored in an awesome site called XDA

Click to collapse



Unbanned for giving the best reason for a ban!

Sent from heaven!


----------



## H2othebest (May 31, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Unbanned for giving the best reason for a ban!
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned because you did not follow the main rule XD

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (May 31, 2012)

Banned for unbanning him because this thread is to ban parson above you.


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for not editing your post when someone else replied b4 you


----------



## Till-Kruspe (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for not editing your post when someone else replied b4 you

Click to collapse



Banned all of you...and before someone below me quote or reply me...I banned you...







chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for unbanning him because this thread is to ban parson above you.

Click to collapse











H2othebest said:


> Banned because you did not follow the main rule XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA

Click to collapse











anasdcool71 said:


> Unbanned for giving the best reason for a ban!
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse











Dragonoid said:


> banned bcoz you are bored in an awesome site called XDA

Click to collapse











vcrp94 said:


> Banned because i'm bored.

Click to collapse











Dragonoid said:


> banned for having the ability to ban but not using it to its potential

Click to collapse











Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I can
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse











Dragonoid said:


> banned for not banning your service provider yourself

Click to collapse











Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not banning my service provider for only supplying 2G in my area
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Till-Kruspe said:


> Banned all of you...and before someone below me quote or reply me...I banned you...

Click to collapse



You wut??????  

Banned for trying to be smart and for the non sense quotation you made.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> You wut??????
> 
> Banned for trying to be smart and for the non sense quotation you made.

Click to collapse



banned for using wut instead of what.
wut only suits after lol,
i.e.
lolwUt.. xD


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using wut instead of what.
> wut only suits after lol,
> i.e.
> lolwUt.. xD

Click to collapse



Banned for slang correction. Troll say wut? Lol. 
 Like that, Right?


----------



## Orange_furball (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for slang correction. Troll say wut? Lol.
> Like that, Right?

Click to collapse



Lolwutdafuq? Troll banned. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Lolwutdafuq? Troll banned.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



 Banned for banning a banned Troll. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Banned for banning a banner who banned amother banner

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 31, 2012)

Banned for disappearing for so long


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning a banner who banned *amother* banner
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the word *amother*  Whatever that means.
Oh is that another version for AMOLED? 

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for disappearing for so long

Click to collapse



Banned, for banning Hayden for his disappearing.


----------



## Alex Charles (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Oh is that another version for AMOLED?

Click to collapse



》》banned for going off-topic :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (May 31, 2012)

Alex Charles said:


> 》》banned for going off-topic :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is in the Off Topic area.


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because this thread is in the Off Topic area.

Click to collapse



Banned for the reminder.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for disappearing for so long

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I disappeared, my phone stopped being a phone so I got a new one

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I disappeared, my phone stopped being a phone so I got a new one
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a new phone, and lurk into that forum Flashaholic.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having a new phone, and lurk into that forum Flashaholic.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a flashaholic..

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having a new phone, and lurk into that forum Flashaholic.

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of Hayden's new phone.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## mikef (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling me a flashaholic..
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the Denial phase. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having a new phone, and lurk into that forum Flashaholic.

Click to collapse





mf2112 said:


> Banned for being jealous of Hayden's new phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Am Not! 

  Banned for your explicit comment.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being in the Denial phase.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing an emotion with a river in egypt

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling me a flashaholic..
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you already have all the zip files, mods, tweaks on your PC.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Am Not!
> 
> Banned for your explicit comment.

Click to collapse



Banned for being way past denial there's no words to describe it

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you already have all the zip files, mods, tweaks on your PC.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I've already unlocked the bootloader and rooted my phone

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I've already unlocked the bootloader and rooted my phone
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having root privileges on your new phone, which ain't sexy.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not having root privileges on your new phone, which ain't sexy.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling it "root privileges" like a n00b


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for calling it "root privileges" like a n00b

Click to collapse



Banned for writing noob with 0's like they do.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for writing noob with 0's like they do.

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on the 'n00b'

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mikef (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for picking on the 'n00b'
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I see what you did there.


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because I see what you did there.

Click to collapse



Banned because you saw and knew what he did last summer.....
I mean in his post.


----------



## monkor (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you saw and knew what he did last summer.....
> I mean in his post.

Click to collapse



Banned because your picture is of my uncle (and by uncle I mean guy who has the same last name as me)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## H2othebest (May 31, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because your picture is of my uncle (and by uncle I mean guy who has the same last name as me)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you explained too well John McClane's ban


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you saw and knew what he did last summer.....
> I mean in his post.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he knew what I did last summer

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking he knew what I did last summer
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for summer. I don't have summer

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## H2othebest (May 31, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Banned for summer. I don't have summer
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody cares of my previous post


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

H2othebest said:


> Banned because nobody cares of my previous post

Click to collapse



Banned because you provoke it. 

  BAN!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 31, 2012)

H2othebest said:


> Banned because nobody cares of my previous post

Click to collapse



banned because nobody cares about mine

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because nobody cares about mine
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because your last post, was pages agoooo!!! It's so old that my great grandma wasn't even born!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because your last post, was pages agoooo!!! It's so old that my great grandma wasn't even born!

Click to collapse



Banned for calling your grandmother old

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling your grandmother old
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned, because you don't mess with the great grandma, She's also a Die Harder. She'll come here and ban you for your post.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Banned for threatening me with your grandmother

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for bringing up grandmothers in a thread which has no place for mothers


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for threatening me with your grandmother
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling threatened.

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




Dragonoid said:


> banned for bringing up grandmothers in a thread which has no place for mothers

Click to collapse



Be careful about what you said about grannie.  You'll be banned in the "girls" world.  So that leave you alone in a boys land.


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for scaring me


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for scaring me

Click to collapse



Banned for the sole purpose of thinking it.


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for making me think about it again


----------



## plegdroid (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for making me think about it again

Click to collapse



banned for thinking too much 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Orange_furball (May 31, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for thinking too much
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking enough. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for having a huge phablet like galaxy note


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not thinking enough.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because enough its not enough.


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned bcoz enough is enough . also banned for not banning me


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned bcoz enough is enough . also banned for not banning me

Click to collapse



Well Banned for your "phablet" word, and banned for insisting.


----------



## vcrp94 (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well Banned for your "phablet" word, and banned for insisting.

Click to collapse



Banned because awesome white N900 is awesome.


----------



## RaideN250 (May 31, 2012)

Banned for having a potato as avatar

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Banned for being a bully!


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for not being a bully. also banned for quoting your own posts in your sign


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for not being a bully. also *banned for quoting your own posts in your sign *

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason.  Look at your sig dude.


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for banning me for the same reason i had thought of


----------



## RaideN250 (May 31, 2012)

Banned for using smileys

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for using smileys
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting him using smileys. There's a reason for them to be there. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2012)

no ban coz after tomorrow's exam i will be an Engineer after 4 fcking long years.. \m/
:beer: :beer: :for all:


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> no ban coz after tomorrow's exam i will be an Engineer after 4 fcking long years.. \m/
> :beer: :beer: :for all:

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting 4 years to be an engineer.   Hahaha  Jk.

Congratulations for your success. :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> no ban coz after tomorrow's exam i will be an Engineer after 4 fcking long years.. \m/
> :beer: :beer: :for all:

Click to collapse



Banned for being a mechanical engineer, probably. So mainstream.


----------



## LeParkour012 (May 31, 2012)

Ban because John McClane is a die hard banner and I am going to sleep with my cute and cuddly kitten by my side. 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Ban because John McClane is a die hard banner and I am going to sleep with my cute and cuddly kitten by my side.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a grudge against me. Sorry I can't help it. :beer:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having a grudge against me. Sorry I can't help it. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you cant have any aspirin until you have defeated the terrorists.


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because you cant have any aspirin until you have defeated the terrorists.

Click to collapse



Banned because it hurts. A least terrorists die.


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for talking about terrorists in a peaceful community


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for talking about terrorists in a peaceful community

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing they are a threat.


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not realizing they are a threat.

Click to collapse



banned for not makking me realise b4 that they are a threat


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for not *makking* me *realise* b4 that they are a threat

Click to collapse



Banned because your wrong words, represent a threat. 
  ........Grammar Nazis coming.........


----------



## monkor (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for not makking me realise b4 that they are a threat

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what "makking" and "b4" mean

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because I have no idea what "makking" and "b4" mean
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I pointed it first.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I pointed it first.

Click to collapse



banned for using poor grammar right after chastising another member for the same thing. Grammar Nazis are here


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> banned for using poor grammar right after chastising another member for the same thing. Grammar Nazis are here

Click to collapse



Oh Man!!!   

   Banned for that obvious reason then.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because I have no idea what "makking" and "b4" mean
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



bnned 4 poor knwldge of net slang..


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> bnned 4 poor knwldge of net slang..

Click to collapse



Banned because your keyboard is missing some letters.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because your keyboard is missing some letters.

Click to collapse



banned because i was teaching him internet slang..


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned because i was teaching him internet slang..

Click to collapse



Banned because there's Google Translate.


----------



## zalmd06 (May 31, 2012)

I will ban u all! In portuguese! (so plz use google translate)


Quando colocarem isto no tradutor vão se aperceber do tempo que perderam com uma coisa tão estupida... Lol e depois vao ao espelho ver a vossa cara de troll 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

zalmd06 said:


> I will ban u all! In portuguese! (so plz use google translate)
> 
> 
> Quando colocarem isto no tradutor vão se aperceber do tempo que perderam com uma coisa tão estupida... Lol e depois vao ao espelho ver a vossa cara de troll
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting in English, as per the xda rules. lol

Also, banned for trolling..


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not posting in English, as per the xda rules. lol

Click to collapse



Not banned for following the rules.

But banned for being above me.


----------



## zalmd06 (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not posting in English, as per the xda rules. lol
> 
> Also, banned for trolling..

Click to collapse



I'm not baning u, i'm cursing you for showing the rules to the un-ruller muahahaha lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

zalmd06 said:


> I'm not baning u, i'm cursing you for showing the rules to the un-ruller muahahaha lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for Portuguese:


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

zalmd06 said:


> I'm not baning u, i'm cursing you for showing the rules to the un-ruller muahahaha lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because this is a banning thread not cursing thread. Now hear my muahahaha.


----------



## PortlandAmir (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for Portuguese:

Click to collapse



Banned because you just made me hungry. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you just made me hungry.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being hungry.


----------



## -RDR- (May 31, 2012)

banned for not giving him something to eat


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for not giving him something to eat

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a food dispenser. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (May 31, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for not giving him something to eat

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating something. You're getting too thin, Dragonoid. 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not eating something. You're getting too thin, Dragonoid.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him thin


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for calling him thin

Click to collapse



banned for staying awake for banning at 2 in the morning.. :l
and
before you ban me for the irony, i am awake coz i have my exam tomorrow..


----------



## monkor (May 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for staying awake for banning at 2 in the morning.. :l
> and
> before you ban me for the irony, i am awake coz i have my exam tomorrow..

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking into account time zone differences.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for not taking into account time zone differences.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



banned coz right now all i can take into account are alphas betas gammas deltas pi exponentials and ****..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz right now all i can take into account are alphas betas gammas deltas pi exponentials and ****..

Click to collapse



Banned and don't for get to join the 'Order of the Engineer'.


----------



## monkor (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned and don't for get to join the 'Order of the Engineer'.

Click to collapse



Banned because the only Order I'm joining is the Order of the Phoenix

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## vcrp94 (May 31, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because the only Order I'm joining is the Order of the Phoenix
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because i just got bitten by a mosquito.


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because i just got bitten by a mosquito.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using OFF.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## zalmd06 (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned because i'm going to the cinema! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Jun 1, 2012)

zalmd06 said:


> Banned because i'm going to the cinema!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I rather enjoyed men in black 3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Banned because I rather enjoyed men in black 3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



How did you enjoy them?

Sent from my NASTY using premium porn


----------



## mikef (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> How did you enjoy them?
> 
> Sent from my NASTY using premium porn

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning..cmon, you know the rules


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not eating something. You're getting too thin, Dragonoid.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



banned for knowing the truth ( i m actually quite thin how do u know)

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------




Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not eating something. You're getting too thin, Dragonoid.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse





mf2112 said:


> Banned for not banning..cmon, you know the rules

Click to collapse



banned for bringing up the rules which no one follow


----------



## droiddawg (Jun 1, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for knowing the truth ( i m actually quite thin how do u know)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for defying the rules

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 1, 2012)

droiddawg said:


> Banned for defying the rules
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the rules. 

If someone can tell me the first rule of fight club without the breaking the rule they will be unbanned!

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not knowing the rules.
> 
> If someone can tell me the first rule of fight club without the breaking the rule they will be unbanned!
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because I know the answer: dildos. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 1, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because I know the answer: dildos.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned. Cause your wrong. 

And....








Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ban for reading that crap

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 1, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Ban for reading that crap
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for reading that post about crap.


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for wasting 4 years to be an engineer.   Hahaha  Jk.
> 
> Congratulations for your success. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not wishing vj luck for his tomorrows exam..

All The Best VJ

Sent from my MK16i using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 1, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for not wishing vj luck for his tomorrows exam..
> 
> All The Best VJ
> 
> Sent from my MK16i using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because I repeat "I" have exams soon

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because I repeat "I" have exams soon
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being school and following the rules

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redgrass83 (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned for chewing gum

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

redgrass83 said:


> Banned for chewing gum
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him for chewing gum..

Sent from my MK16i using XDA


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 1, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for banning him for chewing gum..
> 
> Sent from my MK16i using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because Yes, this is dog.


----------



## redgrass83 (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned for not making sense

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 1, 2012)

redgrass83 said:


> Banned for not making sense
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense, while stating that someone made no sense without leaving the quote from the person, that made no sense. Wait a min... this makes absolutely no sense at all. Ppplllffff
All of this was posted from an HTC that has no Sense. 

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

ludeawakening said:


> Banned for not making sense, while stating that someone made no sense without leaving the quote from the person, that made no sense. Wait a min... this makes absolutely no sense at all. Ppplllffff
> All of this was posted from an HTC that has no Sense.
> 
> from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible

Click to collapse



Ban for being crazy

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## monkor (Jun 1, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Ban for being crazy
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because according to Kanye, "That sh** cray." Not crazy.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## scoffyburito (Jun 1, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because according to Kanye, "That sh** cray." Not crazy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for a well justified ban

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned for a well justified ban
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for your "Paradox Ban"


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your "Paradox Ban"

Click to collapse



Parallel universe ban.

Sent from my rift using crossover premium


----------



## redgrass83 (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned for not knowing how to correctly ban..

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## shepherdofthedamned (Jun 1, 2012)

I ban most people in this thread for screwing up a simple game 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

shepherdofthedamned said:


> I ban most people in this thread for screwing up a simple game
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for screwing the fun of banning others, which turned to a game.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for screwing the fun of banning others, which turned to a game.

Click to collapse



banned for not taking the game seriously enough 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mikef (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for not taking the game seriously enough
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



"Why so serious?" - Stevie Johnson. Banned!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> "Why so serious?" - Stevie Johnson. Banned!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting Stevie.  He's not in this thread.


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

banned for not quoting people  who are not in this thread


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for not quoting people  who are not in this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for making a senseless ban.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for making a senseless ban.
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned for not grasping the concept of his ban.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not grasping the concept of his ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for your art-ish post.


----------



## mikef (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your art-ish post.

Click to collapse



Banned for not appreciating the art of the ban.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 1, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not appreciating the art of the ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it was art. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not appreciating the art of the ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because its not an art, its a Movement.  Hell Yeah..   Ban Ban Ban. 

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------




Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking it was art.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for interrupting my ban to mf2112.


----------



## mikef (Jun 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking it was art.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse





John McClane said:


> Banned because its not an art, its a Movement.  Hell Yeah..   Ban Ban Ban.

Click to collapse



Two-fer ban 



John McClane said:


> Banned for interrupting my ban to mf2112.

Click to collapse



And banned for editing your ban while I was banning you.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> _Two-fer ban_

Click to collapse



Dawut????? you said.

Banned for that, whatever you meant. 


Edit2:  Banned for the same reason too, in editing your post while I was banning you.  WHAM!!


----------



## mikef (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Dawut????? you said.
> 
> Banned for that, whatever you meant.

Click to collapse



What? You're still banned sir.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> What? You're still banned sir.

Click to collapse



So are you sir.. I mean Owl... I mean....  Whatever..  

B to the A to the N.  BAN!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> So are you sir.. I mean Owl... I mean....  Whatever..
> 
> B to the A to the N.  BAN!

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the crowed involved. 

Give me a B! Give me an A! Give me an N! What's that spell? BAN!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## mikef (Jun 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not getting the crowed involved.
> 
> Give me a B! Give me an A! Give me an N! What's that spell? BAN!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Everybody is Banned because I have to go fight the traffic shortly.  
But everybody is unbanned since it is Friday! Happy Friday Everybody!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 1, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Everybody is Banned because I have to go fight the traffic shortly.
> But everybody is unbanned since it is Friday! Happy Friday Everybody!!

Click to collapse



everybody is double banned coz today i can add an "*Er.*" before my name.. \m/


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ban because I think, wait I know John McClane has no life. I see him almost 24/7 here. Try to come here less and find better things to do. If any of you are angry at my then that is not my problem. My ban, my thoughts. 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 1, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Ban because I think, wait I know John McClane has no life. I see him almost 24/7 here. Try to come here less and find better things to do. If any of you are angry at my then that is not my problem. My ban, my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of John McClane's expert level banning skills. Away with you!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being jealous of John McClane's expert level banning skills. Away with you!

Click to collapse



Banned for glorious ban. Well played.

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> everybody is double banned coz today i can add an "*Er.*" before my name.. \m/

Click to collapse



Banned for adding an *'Er'* to your name. What is that about? I thought only Professional Engineers (those who pass the PE Exam and pay yearly dues) could add a suffix, and that is was a '*PE'*


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being jealous of John McClane's expert level banning skills. Away with you!

Click to collapse





Dblfstr said:


> Banned for glorious ban. Well played.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Un-banned my xda friends, just unbanned.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for glorious ban. Well played.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nah, Er. refers to a normal engineer from any branch.
So works in India atleast.. 
I am from Instrumentation & Control btw not mechanical as u guessed earlier.. 

Banend for that worng guess


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> everybody is double banned coz today i can add an "*Er.*" before my name.. \m/

Click to collapse



Big Congrats for you VJ.

   And banned to keep the thread on its purpose.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> nah, Er. refers to a normal engineer from any branch.
> So works in India atleast..
> I am from Instrumentation & Control btw not mechanical as u guessed earlier..
> 
> Banend for that worng guess

Click to collapse



Banned because I googled it after I banned you. It seems that it is very common in India along with Ingr or Dr. Ingr. You don't see it much her in the states. But I will do so from now on. That is until I take my PE exam.

Too many mehcanical engineers int he world anyway, congrats on being different, you hipster. I'm Industrial and Systems Engineering and Engineering Management btw. Dual degree FTW


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I googled it after I banned you. It seems that it is very common in India along with Ingr or Dr. Ingr. You don't see it much her in the states. But I will do so from now on. That is until I take my PE exam.
> 
> Too many mehcanical engineers int he world anyway, congrats on being different, you hipster. I'm Industrial and Systems Engineering and Engineering Management btw. Dual degree FTW

Click to collapse



Banned for the Dual-Degree.  You have no life....


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just to confirm this. I am not jealous of anyone. Why should I? I have a good life. Just bought a new i7 laptop. New iPod too. 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned I just bought a new i10 laptop

Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned I just bought a new i10 laptop
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no i10 laptop. The highest is i7. 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned I just bought a new i10 laptop
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for spending money on a laptop.   What's that??


----------



## Android311 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahaha I know there is no such thing....I'm stupid....I ban myself 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Hahaha I know there is no such thing....I'm stupid....I ban myself
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself.  That's against the rules. And banned for making us think that such things exists.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the Dual-Degree.  You have no life....

Click to collapse



Banned for no degrees, you will never have a life. In all honesty, my life is pretty awesome. Dual degrees goes a long way, and I spent no more time in college than the average graduate.

Q: You know what Mechanical Engineers call Industrial Engineers?
A: BOSS


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for spending money on a laptop.   What's that??

Click to collapse



Banned because u don't know what is that. An i7 is short for Intel Core i7. There is a i5 and i3. There's also other models. They are the main processors. They help you run games smoothly. The lower your processor the more laggy will higher standard games be. 3rd party processors helps too. They are AMD, Nvidia and others. Usually Intel processors are the one that helps in PC performance and gaming. 3rd party are ones that concentrate on graphics for gaming. Why people don't recommend Macbooks for gaming is because most games use the .exe format which Windows supports. Also MacBooks does not support 3rd party processors.

And by the way, no hard feelings John. Just wanted to see how people would react if I post the previous post.

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for no degrees, you will never have a life. In all honesty, my life is pretty awesome. Dual degrees goes a long way, and I spent no more time in college than the average graduate.
> 
> Q: You know what Mechanical Engineers call Industrial Engineers?
> A: BOSS

Click to collapse



Banned for the Lulz!! 
  And banned because my degrees were earned for eliminating blacklist terrorists.    Beat that!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the Lulz!!
> And banned because my degrees were earned for eliminating blacklist terrorists.    Beat that!

Click to collapse



okayface.jpg

Banned because I eliminate terrorists daily. (Well I make sure that we can do so)


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> okayface.jpg
> 
> Banned because I eliminate terrorists daily. (Well I make sure that we can do so)

Click to collapse



Banned because........ Wait, how do you eliminate terrorists being an Engineer?


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because........ Wait, how do you eliminate terrorists being an Engineer?

Click to collapse



Banned, here you go.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because........ Wait, how do you eliminate terrorists being an Engineer?

Click to collapse



banned for underestimating the power & talents of engineers.. xD


----------



## Android311 (Jun 1, 2012)

You eliminate them by engineering a new torture device  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> You eliminate them by engineering a new torture device
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because iron man is the best torture device 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for underestimating the power & talents of engineers.. xD

Click to collapse





Android311 said:


> You eliminate them by engineering a new torture device
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because guys like you make our life easier.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned because that's not true, cats are the best torture device.....take a bath and throw a cat in it with you  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Banned because iron man is the best torture device
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he's not a device. He's Tony Sparks with an exoskeleton!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because that's not true, cats are the best torture device.....take a bath and throw a cat in it with you
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Edit: Changed my mind and did not like the initial post. Banned because cats are demons.


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because he's not a device. He's Tony Sparks with an exoskeleton!

Click to collapse



Wow. True true. But banned because in iron man 3-4 tony stark will die and his nephew will make a better armor. But his nephew will try to destroy S.H.I.E.L.D

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because you must have never heard of... Justin Beiber.
> 
> Eidt: forgot he was Canadian... So 'we' did not invent him.

Click to collapse



Oh Hell's No! You got a Perma-Ban for that!

Edit:  Even if you didn't invent him, you deserve the ban for bringing him in!


----------



## Android311 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because you must have never heard of... Justin Beiber.
> 
> Eidt: forgot he was Canadian... So 'we' did not invent him.

Click to collapse



Banned because who the hell is Justin beaver?  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because that's not true, cats are the best torture device.....take a bath and throw a cat in it with you
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not taking full advantage of the bath water by adding two cats, soap and washing up, to make an improvised dishwasher 

edit banned myself for being to slow 
cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

Plus plus I ban all who lives in the US. First u created Sopa and Pipa. Now in the news u guys are banning Soda?! U crazy??

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 1, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Plus plus I ban all who lives in the US. First u created Sopa and Pipa. Now in the news u guys are banning Soda?! U crazy??
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned I live in Antarctica 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Plus plus I ban all who lives in the US. First u created Sopa and Pipa. Now in the news u guys are banning Soda?! U crazy??
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Actually, 'we the people' did not create SOPA or PIPA and it is not 'we' that want to ban Soda (actually ban selling sugary drinks over 16 oz that are intended for single use - which is only in New York at the moment) However, i agree that all three ideas are ridiculous and ban-worthy.

Banned for generalizing.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because who the hell is Justin beaver?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because..... 

Jump to 0:55 second


----------



## Android311 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Actually, 'we the people' did not create SOPA or PIPA and it is not 'we' that want to ban Soda (actually ban selling sugary drinks over 16 oz that are intended for single use - which is only in New York at the moment)
> 
> Banned for generalizing.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him the facts 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because.....
> 
> Jump to 0:55 second

Click to collapse



banned for using you tube 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Actually, 'we the people' did not create SOPA or PIPA and it is not 'we' that want to ban Soda (actually ban selling sugary drinks over 16 oz that are intended for single use - which is only in New York at the moment) However, i agree that all three ideas are ridiculous and ban-worthy.
> 
> Banned for generalizing.

Click to collapse



Still?? Most people say they hate America because they do stupid stuff. So ban you for that.

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because.....
> 
> Jump to 0:55 second

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to embed a youtube video properly.







---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------




LeParkour012 said:


> Still?? Most people say they hate America because they do stupid stuff. So ban you for that.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned so that we do not get into that discussion...


----------



## Android311 (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned because no one cares 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because no one cares
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because we should care 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

Unban because u are right

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned because we should care
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for getting emotional.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for getting emotional.

Click to collapse



banned for errrr? just banned 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for errrr? just banned
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for omitting your reason, knowing that you were gonna end emotional again..  

And for the errrr (pirate language) Lol  Savvy


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for omitting your reason, knowing that you were gonna end emotional again..
> 
> And for the errrr (pirate language) Lol  Savvy

Click to collapse



banned for being correct lololol 


ohh new rom up, got to go 
cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for being correct lololol
> 
> 
> ohh new rom up, got to go
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Not Banned, for accepting the Truth.     There's no Spoon...


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Not Banned, for accepting the Truth.     There's no Spoon...

Click to collapse



back again, banned for the use of cutlery within a sentence 
arrr scurvy dog arrr 
cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> back again, banned for the use of cutlery within a sentence
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting me use my "cutlery" within a sentence. 

  You mean green droid!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by plegdroid
> > back again, banned for the use of cutlery within a sentence
> >
> > cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



unban due to it's tea time and knives and forks stop you getting your fingers mucky 
and I dont want to be mean 
cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> unban due to it's tea time and knives and forks stop you getting your fingers mucky
> and I dont want to be mean
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Well, banned because it seems we're the only members in this thread. It's a race for the final post.


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well, banned because it seems we're the only members in this thread. It's a race for the final post.

Click to collapse



Banned for been here everyday and for thinking this is a race..

_Hit the thanks button when someone(anyone)helps.._


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for been here everyday and for thinking this is a race..
> 
> _Hit the thanks button when someone(anyone)helps.._

Click to collapse



Banned because you're here too!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you're here too!

Click to collapse



banned for making me thank John 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for making me thank John
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



oops I've banned John 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> oops I've banned John
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Well, there're mixed feelings. Between the thank and ban.
But I think I'll ban you anyway!

Wham!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well, there're mixed feelings. Between the thank and ban.
> But I think I'll ban you anyway!
> 
> Wham!

Click to collapse



banned for quoting the name of a really bad 80's pop band (he who does naughty things in public toilets with undercover police men ) and sings of last Christmas. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 1, 2012)

banned for banning the same person for too many times


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for quoting the name of a really bad 80's pop band (he who does naughty things in public toilets with undercover police men ) and sings of last Christmas.
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Me Do Wut?????    

   Banned, banned, banned.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for banning the same person for too many times

Click to collapse



banned for making me ban John due to no one else being here to ban, but while your here, banned 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Me Do Wut?????
> 
> Banned, banned, banned.

Click to collapse



not you doing bad things O  mr Michael (George) was in a band called wham. O

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> not you doing bad things O  mr Michael (George) was in a band called wham. O
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



oh and banned for not knowing that (which really is not a bad thing not knowing )

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys
god dam you tapatalk for not Modding my post :$


----------



## wo88les (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> oh and banned for not knowing that (which really is not a bad thing not knowing )
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys
> god dam you tapatalk for not Modding my post :$

Click to collapse



Triple banned for triple post

Sent from my X10S v8.2 using XDA Premium


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> oh and banned for not knowing that (which really is not a bad thing not knowing )
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys
> god dam you tapatalk for not Modding my post :$

Click to collapse



Banned for being online when i was banning you

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned for being online when i was banning you
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for  being online and not having posting issues 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for  being online and not having posting issues
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for the issues.
  Do we got issues, or we aight? 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the issues.
> Do we got issues, or we aight?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



we're alright 

but banned 


cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> we're alright
> 
> but banned
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for use of smilies where they are not necessary. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for use of smilies where they are not necessary.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because the smileys were used correctly.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because the smileys were used correctly.

Click to collapse



banned for sticking up for me. 

but I must ban you 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for sticking up for me.
> 
> but I must ban you
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned because you are above me again..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned because you are above me again..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for the double entendre 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for the double entendre
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for Dr dre

Sent from my beatsless using NWA premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for Dr dre
> 
> Sent from my beatsless using NWA premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having Damian's mark on your username.   Shush!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for Dr dre
> 
> Sent from my beatsless using NWA premium

Click to collapse



Banned for over priced headphones. Though I have some.

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for Dr dre
> 
> Sent from my beatsless using NWA   premium

Click to collapse



fcuk the police! 

banned 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlysa


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for over priced headphones. Though I have some.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for the beats. And banned for complaining about the price, thus buying it. 

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> fcuk the police!
> 
> banned
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlysa

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll forgot about Dre.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the beats. And banned for complaining about the price, thus buying it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because he will just act like he forgot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the beats. And banned for complaining about the price, thus buying it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for express(ing) yourself

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because he will just act like he forgot.

Click to collapse



Banned because he's Still Dre.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because he's Still Dre.

Click to collapse



but he ain't the 1

banned 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> but he ain't the 1
> 
> banned
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for stating the obvious
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for... Hey welcome back....   Returning to thread.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for stating the obvious
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think a little parental discretion is advisable 

banned 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 1, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for stating the obvious
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting last

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I think a little parental discretion is advisable
> 
> banned
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned coz we all are adults here..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> Banned coz we all are adults here..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for not picking up on the nwa reference 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I think a little parental discretion is advisable
> 
> banned
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse






Hayden18 said:


> Banned for posting last
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



You 2 banned for banning PortlandAmir at the same time.



now.i.feel said:


> Banned coz we all are adults here..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I smell some kids in the air.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> You 2 banned for banning PortlandAmir at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I smell some kids in the air.

Click to collapse



banned for barbequing kids

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for barbequing kids
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for.....   WTF?     ROFL!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for.....   WTF?     ROFL!

Click to collapse



lol, banned making me laugh 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## now.i.feel (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> lol, banned making me laugh
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing 

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## kc92iyngr (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned for using xperia 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

kc92iyngr said:


> Banned for using xperia
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for complete lack of creativity.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for complete lack of creativity.

Click to collapse



Banned for not showing your creativity either.  M0aR Non-sense Pliz!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not showing your creativity either.  M0aR Non-sense Pliz!

Click to collapse



Banned because you do not want to see my creativity. And because it is Friday and I get off work in 1 hour!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because you do not want to see my creativity. And because it is Friday and I get off work in 1 hour!

Click to collapse



Banned because, now I can put dropbox links on the image thread, and you'll see them.


----------



## mythos_ (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, now I can put dropbox links on the image thread, and you'll see them.

Click to collapse



Banned for filming Die Hard 5. Quit while you're ahead...


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, now I can put dropbox links on the image thread, and you'll see them.

Click to collapse



That is true. But banned because I will be swimming all weekend, u jelly?


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> That is true. But banned because I will be swimming all weekend, u jelly?

Click to collapse



How about No. I'm too old to take a swim. Lol 
Still though Banned.

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




mythos_ said:


> Banned for filming Die Hard 5. *Quit while you're ahead*...

Click to collapse



I like that movie title. 

  Banned for revealing it to soon!


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 1, 2012)

Revenge of the Hardcore Banners

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Revenge of the Hardcore Banners
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me 
And banned because that sounded like a Revenge of the Nerds Sequel


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not banning me
> And banned because that sounded like a Revenge of the Nerds Sequel

Click to collapse



Banned for being too old to swim. Too old to swim = creepy old dude lurking on xda. Although I'm 30 

Can't wait for revenge of the nerds sequel.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being too old to swim. Too old to swim = creepy old dude lurking on xda. Although I'm 30
> 
> Can't wait for revenge of the nerds sequel.

Click to collapse



Lol.  Banned because I'm 33. And ban you for not watching my 4th-logy!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Lol.  Banned because I'm 33. And ban you for not watching my 4th-logy!

Click to collapse



banned because iam 45 and wish I was 33 again 

die hard 5.quit while your ahead lolololol 
cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned because iam 45 and *wish I was* 33 again
> 
> die hard 5.quit while your ahead lolololol
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of the Skee-Lo Song.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for reminding me of the Skee-Lo Song.

Click to collapse



banned for confirming the title of die hard 5 .

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys
iam clutching at straws with that one


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for confirming the title of die hard 5 .
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys
> iam clutching at straws with that one

Click to collapse



Banned because you liked it!!!! Uh Huhh!

   Yippee Kai YaY !


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you liked it!!!! Uh Huhh!
> 
> Yippee Kai YaY !

Click to collapse



banned for using the international sign for  barber/hair dresser  drowning     YaY 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for using the international sign for  barber drowning     YaY
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for drowning a barber. You Sick.


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you liked it!!!! Uh Huhh!
> 
> Yippee Kai YaY !

Click to collapse



Banned because I was about to ban you earlier for your reply to 'barbequing kids' and my phone rang, so I've come back to ban you now instead to make up for it.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 1, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because I was about to ban you earlier for your reply to 'barbequing kids' and my phone rang, so I've come back to ban you now instead to make up for it.

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining in details

*Derp*


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because I was about to ban you earlier for your reply to 'barbequing kids' and my phone rang, so I've come back to ban you now instead to make up for it.

Click to collapse



Banned for your slow comeback.  And I wasn't barbecuing kids. Plegdroid was. 

Banned for accusing me.


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your slow comeback.  And I wasn't barbecuing kids. Plegdroid was.
> 
> Banned for accusing me.

Click to collapse



Banned coz I didn't accuse you of that.  I commented on your "reply to barbe..."

Oh who gives a f**k - banned just because I can


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Revenge of the Hardcore Banners
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sounds like a pr0n movie.


----------



## iok1 (Jun 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sounds like a pr0n movie.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## ludeawakening (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned for banning the person above you for not banning the person above them even though he said something about a porn movie. Gah 

from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

ludeawakening said:


> Banned for banning the person above you for not banning the person above them even though he said something about a porn movie. Gah
> 
> from my incredibly MIUI'd Incredible

Click to collapse



Banned for the long nonsense obvious post that you made. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the long nonsense obvious post that you made.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for it being obvious to you. But not others. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for it being obvious to you. But not others.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming it's not obvious to others.


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 1, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for assuming it's not obvious to others.

Click to collapse



Banned because captain obvious said so.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 1, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because captain obvious said so.

Click to collapse



banned for talking about the avengers 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Banned for calling the artillery. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## monkor (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for calling the artillery.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because there's an enemy AC-130 above!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 1, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because there's an enemy AC-130 above!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for making me look :thumbdown:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## zalmd06 (Jun 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for making me look :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for beliving

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 1, 2012)

zalmd06 said:


> Banned for beliving
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for you not checking there wasn't,just in case there really was 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 2, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for you not checking there wasn't,just in case there really was
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Banned for improper Engrish! 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## shepherdofthedamned (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for mentioning one of my favorite sites

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned because it has been too long since there was a good banning going on here.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 2, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because it has been too long since there was a good banning going on here.

Click to collapse



Banned for not making a more interesting ban!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## tyshemi (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for not being as tough as chuck Norris !

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 2, 2012)

tyshemi said:


> Banned for not being as tough as chuck Norris !
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying chuck Norris is tough
He wets his bed.

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 2, 2012)

tyshemi said:


> Banned for not being as tough as chuck Norris !
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because tmobile finally announced a release date for ics for us galaxy s2 owners. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because tmobile finally announced a release date for ics for us galaxy s2 owners.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being late to the party.


----------



## Istanisalas (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for giving us party 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

Istanisalas said:


> Banned for giving us party
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because Friday is a great day to party...and BAN!


----------



## tyshemi (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for saying T-Mobile and party in.the last two posts 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

tyshemi said:


> Banned for saying T-Mobile and party in.the last two posts
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban denied because I didn't say T-Mobile, I just quoted it.  
Banned because I just got to edit some thread tags. "mf2112 banning now!"


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 2, 2012)

tyshemi said:


> Banned for saying T-Mobile and party in.the last two posts
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned.... cause.... T-Mobile Party!

T-Mobile Party
T-Mobile Party
T-Mobile Party
T-Mobile Party
T-Mobile Party

...but I'm on att... :O

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned.... cause.... T-Mobile Party!
> 
> T-Mobile Party
> T-Mobile Party
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban because I use Singtel!!

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned cuz today is Saturday...which isn't any reason to ban..but u are banned anyway...can't possibly ban tomorrow...n not on Monday too cuz m going out..so have to ban today...dint mean to but banning anyway..sorry for taking up so much space...but banning is essential...do i make sense??? U are banned if I do...n banned if i don't

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 2, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz today is Saturday...which isn't any reason to ban..but u are banned anyway...can't possibly ban tomorrow...n not on Monday too cuz m going out..so have to ban today...dint mean to but banning anyway..sorry for taking up so much space...but banning is essential...do i make sense??? U are banned if I do...n banned if i don't
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned coz i skimmed through your confusing post.


----------



## loneagl (Jun 2, 2012)

banned for skimming through my confusing post

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 2, 2012)

loneagl said:


> banned for skimming through my confusing post
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having a confusing post

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 2, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz today is Saturday...which isn't any reason to ban..but u are banned anyway...can't possibly ban tomorrow...n not on Monday too cuz m going out..so have to ban today...dint mean to but banning anyway..sorry for taking up so much space...but banning is essential...do i make sense??? U are banned if I do...n banned if i don't
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to make it back here on Sunday & Monday and for taking up soon much room

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 2, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not being able to make it back here on Sunday & Monday and for taking up soon much room
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because "soon much room" doesn't make sense


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 2, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Ban because I use Singtel!!
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Primeco Ban.

Sent from my le EVO using le xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because "soon much room" doesn't make sense

Click to collapse



Banned for asking sassibob a review for your app..  LMAO


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for asking sassibob a review for your app..  LMAO

Click to collapse



banned because i want you to make me an app please so i can review it and get money...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (Jun 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i want you to make me an app please so i can review it and get money...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you won't be able to review it. It's a Die Hard App non available for Phone of Gamers.


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you won't be able to review it. It's a Die Hard App non available for Phone of Gamers.

Click to collapse



Banned for been here everyday lol.. damn bro every time I see this thread your always.present lol..

_Hit the thanks button when someone(anyone)helps.._


----------



## John McClane (Jun 2, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for been here everyday lol.. damn bro every time I see this thread your always.present lol..
> 
> _Hit the thanks button when someone(anyone)helps.._

Click to collapse



Banned and Thanks!!!  

Stop by any moment. You're welcomed. Lol


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 2, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for been here everyday lol.. damn bro every time I see this thread your always.present lol..
> 
> _Hit the thanks button when someone(anyone)helps.._

Click to collapse



banned for those italics.. :what:


----------



## John McClane (Jun 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for those italics.. :what:

Click to collapse



Banned for.... Wait where's your degree?????


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for.... Wait where's your degree?????

Click to collapse



Banned for not downloading my app


----------



## Hashbang173 (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for Not answering my questions

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 2, 2012)

joshuabg said:


> Banned for Not answering my questions
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your question wasn't answered

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned because I just woke up and am in a banning mood.


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned for not waking up early 

Good morning


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 2, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for not waking up early
> 
> Good morning

Click to collapse



Banned for having a long username D;

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for having a long username D;
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping out a fellow XDA member and taking a chance to win a Sensation XL (if you have facebook that is).

Passed the two THREE hour mark. I declare victory. 

Four hours....Winning....


----------



## monkor (Jun 2, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not helping out a fellow XDA member and taking a chance to win a Sensation XL (if you have facebook that is).
> 
> Passed the two THREE hour mark. I declare victory.
> 
> Four hours....Winning....

Click to collapse



Banned for making me click a hyperlink just to comprehend your ban

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for making me click a hyperlink just to comprehend your ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding a well-described ban.


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 2, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not understanding a well-described ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for UNDERSTANDING a well-described ban

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 2, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for UNDERSTANDING a well-described ban
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for failure to use a full stop. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 2, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for failure to use a full stop.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned! Banbanban! Im banning! Banning you! Banning, banning, you! Banbanban! [email protected]! B^ππ€D!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 2, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned! Banbanban! Im banning! Banning you! Banning, banning, you! Banbanban! [email protected]! B^ππ€D!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for that bantacular post. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 2, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for that bantacular post.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using fake words to make a joke. 

However, unbanned for making me laugh. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for using fake words to make a joke.
> 
> However, unbanned for making me laugh.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for using a copyright symbol in your sig.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 2, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for using a copyright symbol in your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning lots of people

*Derp*


----------



## liamwli (Jun 2, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for banning lots of people
> 
> *Derp*

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning enough people and having more thanks than me!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 2, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned for not banning enough people and having more thanks than me!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being helpful enough to get thanked. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717 

By the way, I thanked you.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not being helpful enough to get thanked.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717
> 
> By the way, I thanked you.

Click to collapse



banned because he is a nOOb

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## liamwli (Jun 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because he is a nOOb
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of noobs.

P.S

Hope you weren't referring to me


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 2, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned for making fun of noobs.
> 
> P.S
> 
> Hope you weren't referring to me

Click to collapse



banned because i was reffering to ALL nOObs 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i was reffering to ALL nOObs
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you have the phone of gamers, when I don't 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## liamwli (Jun 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because you have the phone of gamers, when I don't
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a member of gg that doesn't use the community, or has a different username 

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> banned because i was reffering to ALL nOObs
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you thought I was a noob.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 2, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because you are a member of gg that doesn't use the community, or has a different username
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you thought you weren't. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 2, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you thought you weren't.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because we are all noobs at something. Except me. Cause I'm not a noob. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 2, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because we are all noobs at something. Except me. Cause I'm not a noob.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



" Galaxy Note i717"

Nuff said. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 2, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> " Galaxy Note i717"
> 
> Nuff said.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning. 

Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
Galaxy Note i717
©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## blkout01 (Jun 2, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not banning.
> 
> Galaxy Note i717
> Galaxy Note i717
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because there are no rules against not banning. 

WE DON"T NEED NO STINKING RULES!


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 2, 2012)

blkout01 said:


> Banned because there are no rules against not banning.
> 
> WE DON"T NEED NO STINKING RULES!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a rebel. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 2, 2012)

banned for acting no0bish by buying a galaxy note


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for acting no0bish by buying a galaxy note

Click to collapse



banned because i agree...btw. the my phone (of gamers) is the one X so...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i agree...btw. the my phone (of gamers) is the one X so...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you are jealous. Also... mines bigger than yours!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## whodisname (Jun 2, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned bcuz he maybe did, but his locker got break open
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bannned cuz your lunch sucked

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 2, 2012)

banned bcoz bigger doesnt necessarily mean better


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 2, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because you are a member of gg that doesn't use the community, or has a different username

Click to collapse



Different username xD 





gmaster1 said:


> banned because i agree...btw. the my phone (of gamers) is the one X so...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because now you aren't the only one with the phone of gamers 

Sent from The Phone Of Gamers using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because now you aren't the only one with the phone of gamers
> 
> Sent from The Phone Of Gamers using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he was the only one until you arrived.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because he was the only one until you arrived.

Click to collapse



Banned because you found a flaw in my logic 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## liamwli (Jun 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because you found a flaw in my logic
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you allowed someone to find a flaw in your logic


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 2, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because you allowed someone to find a flaw in your logic

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a fellow Giff-Gaff member - aren't you supposed to stick together?


----------



## John McClane (Jun 2, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because you allowed someone to find a flaw in your logic

Click to collapse



Banned for stepping on another member's flaw.


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because you allowed someone to find a flaw in your logic

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out that he allowed someone to find a flaw in his logic.


----------



## liamwli (Jun 2, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for banning a fellow Giff-Gaff member - aren't you supposed to stick together?

Click to collapse



He has yet to reveal his gg name.

BANNED because you annoyed me


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for stepping on another member's flaw.

Click to collapse



Banned for typing faster.


----------



## ChaosFirZen (Jun 2, 2012)

Ohhweelll Here PlaY League Of Legends Above Me.. LEAVE THE GAME AND TOTALLY LMAO- BAN FOR 7 DAYS ) HIT THANKS ON EVERY COMMENT LOL SWAGGER

Sent from my LT26i using XDA


----------



## liamwli (Jun 2, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for typing faster.

Click to collapse



Banned for having slow typing

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




ChaosFirZen said:


> Ohhweelll Here PlaY League Of Legends Above Me.. LEAVE THE GAME AND TOTALLY LMAO- BAN FOR 7 DAYS ) HIT THANKS ON EVERY COMMENT LOL SWAGGER
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you cannot receive thanks.


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

ChaosFirZen said:


> Ohhweelll Here PlaY League Of Legends Above Me.. LEAVE THE GAME AND TOTALLY LMAO- BAN FOR 7 DAYS ) HIT THANKS ON EVERY COMMENT LOL SWAGGER
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for PWI


----------



## liamwli (Jun 2, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for PWI

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what you are talking about!


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because I have no idea what you are talking about!

Click to collapse



Banned for making me explain Posting While Intoxicated.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 2, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for making me explain Posting While Intoxicated.

Click to collapse



Banner for rolling ur eyes


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 2, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for making me explain Posting While Intoxicated.

Click to collapse



Banned later.

Sent from the future using Mr fission premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned later.
> 
> Sent from the future using Mr fission premium

Click to collapse



Banned now.  Because the thread tag says mf2112 sez ban-free-for-all! The thread tag also says mf2112 == banmaster extraordinaire heh heh heh.....


----------



## liamwli (Jun 2, 2012)

Banned because I am tired


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 2, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because I am tired

Click to collapse



Banned for not being not tired....Orr being tired?


----------



## liamwli (Jun 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not being not tired....Orr being tired?

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 2, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned for being confused

Click to collapse



Banned for causing him to be confused.


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for causing him to be confused.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being off jubilee-ing or something. Checking out Big Ben...errr... Big Liz ?


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 2, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not being off jubilee-ing or something. Checking out Big Ben...errr... Big Liz ?

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 11:30 at night here and the Jubilee isn't until Tuesday anyway.


----------



## mikef (Jun 2, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because it's 11:30 at night here and the Jubilee isn't until Tuesday anyway.

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up logic and facts.


----------



## monkor (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for bringing up logic and facts.

Click to collapse



Banned because the only real logic and facts I prescribe to is my gut 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 3, 2012)

Su
Me=Jr_718
Input if=user% (Me) is banned.
Enter
Echo $ loop
%banned anyone below me

Lol

_Hit the thanks button when someone(anyone)helps.._


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Su
> Me=Jr_718
> Input if=user% (Me) is banned.
> Enter
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned. I tried this is a terminal emulator and it did nothing. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 3, 2012)

Now get out of here!


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Now get out of here!

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't ban someone.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you didn't ban someone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unbanned for upholding the rules of the thread. 
Banned because I have to uphold the rules of the thread.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Unbanned for upholding the rules of the thread.
> Banned because I have to uphold the rules of the thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules. 

You unbanning then banning someone cancels out the ban. Example: 5 + (-)5 = 0. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not following the rules.
> 
> You unbanning then banning someone cancels out the ban. Example: 5 + (-)5 = 0.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because now the cat is out of the bag. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because now the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for putting the cat in the bag. CAT HATER! 

Although, now that he is out I can't find him!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for putting the cat in the bag. CAT HATER!
> 
> Although, now that he is out I can't find him!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not checking the thread tags which clearly state mf2112 follows the ban rules.


----------



## LJE (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not checking the thread tags which clearly state mf2112 follows the ban rules.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for not checking the thread tags...
The rules clearly don't state that you must check the tags 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for banning someone for not checking the thread tags...
> The rules clearly don't state that you must check the tags
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned: you must check the tags before banning someone


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned: you must check the tags before banning someone

Click to collapse



banned for using your recognized status to change tags..
i cant change them


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using your recognized status to change tags..
> i cant change them

Click to collapse



Banned for not working towards the goal of gaining that status! Work for it! You'll get there!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using your recognized status to change tags..
> i cant change them

Click to collapse





Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not working towards the goal of gaining that status! Work for it! You'll get there!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



It is not recognized status, anyone can edit tags on any thread, but this thread has the max number of tags. I waited for several weeks to get on and finally did when a mod or admin removed a couple. I see there is one now that should be removed, if you spot it then write a PM to the forum mods Archer or vanessaem and ask them to remove the offensive tag. If you are quick, then you can add one before someone else does.
Also, if you post a thread, you can add 5 tags. Otherwise you can only add two tags. You have to remove one before adding a new one.

By the way, banned for not knowing this.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> It is not recognized status, anyone can edit tags on any thread, but this thread has the max number of tags. I waited for several weeks to get on and finally did when a mod or admin removed a couple. I see there is one now that should be removed, if you spot it then write a PM to the forum mods Archer or vanessaem and ask them to remove the offensive tag. If you are quick, then you can add one before someone else does.
> Also, if you post a thread, you can add 5 tags. Otherwise you can only add two tags. You have to remove one before adding a new one.
> 
> By the way, banned for not knowing this.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting that long educational crap on an off-topic thread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for posting that long educational crap on an off-topic thread
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being a poor student.  Must stay after class now.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being a poor student.  Must stay after class now.

Click to collapse



Unbanned for letting me know. Thanks. 

Banned for being a smart a$$.

Banned again so this thread does not break the rules. 

1 + (-)1 + 1 = 1!  1 is a ban, -1 is an unban. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## ursubpar (Jun 3, 2012)

banned because I have yet to see MTM in this thread.


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> banned because I have yet to see MTM in this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing it has been a long time since M_T_M was here, he is too busy and doesn't work much on XDA on weekends anyways. He does show up here sometimes. And even here.


----------



## LJE (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not knowing it has been a long time since M_T_M was here, he is too busy and doesn't work much on XDA on weekends anyways. He does show up here sometimes. And even here.

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing where M_T_M shows up

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not knowing it has been a long time since M_T_M was here, he is too busy and doesn't work much on XDA on weekends anyways. He does show up here sometimes. And even here.

Click to collapse



Banned for using so many hyper links in your posts. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LJE (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for using so many hyper links in your posts.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not banning me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned. He hasn't quite figured out this game yet.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not banning me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse




banned for being a tad faster than me...






mf2112 said:


> Banned. He hasn't quite figured out this game yet.

Click to collapse



And banned for being on xda to much. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LJE (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> banned for being a tad faster than me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pulling out a double ban deserves a ban

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

LJE said:


> Pulling out a double ban deserves a ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of by banning skills...

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being jealous of by banning skills...
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for no proof-reading for typos before clicking submit.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned for calling it "proof reading"


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for calling it "proof reading"

Click to collapse



Banned for not ending your sentence with punctuation. 

You could have said...

...reading."

-or-

...reading!"

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not ending your sentence with punctuation.
> 
> You could have said...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that is just sad....


----------



## LJE (Jun 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because that is just sad....

Click to collapse



Banned for blaming a sad call without putting down a sad face 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for blaming a sad call without putting down a sad face
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that was sarcasm. U need flash cards like Sheldon Cooper


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because that was sarcasm. U need flash cards like Sheldon Cooper

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning that sad pathetic excuse of a person on this thread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because now you aren't the only one with the phone of gamers
> 
> Sent from The Phone Of Gamers using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because the post is now old and i challenge you...in a game...of...of...anyone have a good game?
banned because i dont know what ill challenge you in and for stealing
my sig...TRIPPLE BAN BAY-BA!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

Challenge him to a Game of Thrones 

Banner for misspelling triple


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Challenge him to a Game of Thrones
> 
> Banner for misspelling triple

Click to collapse



banned because im from the sun

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im from the sun
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being from the sun

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 3, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Banned for being from the sun
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being from the sun

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Jun 3, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not being from the sun
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having the s3

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having the s3
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for being jealous

Click to collapse



Ban for thinking he is jealous

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## sdojoin (Jun 3, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Ban for thinking he is jealous
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that he was thinking that he was jeolous

Sent from my R800i


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned because it's the 2994'th page and not 3000'th one.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 3, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned because it's the 2994'th page and not 3000'th one.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont care

*Derp*


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 3, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because i dont care
> 
> *Derp*

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## liamwli (Jun 3, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Banned for not caring
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your username is your name


----------



## Caradineme2 (Jun 3, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because your username is your name

Click to collapse



Banned because you used your face as an avatar

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jun 3, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because your username is your name

Click to collapse



Banned because ice break is real coffee, ice cold

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned because _I has_ arrived

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Jun 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because _I has_ arrived
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for arriving? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## John McClane (Jun 3, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for arriving?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned because you're stalking me. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you're stalking me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bananananananananananananananed

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## iok1 (Jun 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bananananananananananananananed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Banned for unbrickable sensation

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for unbrickable sensation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for calling it unbrickable


----------



## iok1 (Jun 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for calling it unbrickable

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called unbrickable -_-

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned because it's called unbrickable -_-
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned because of Unbreakable.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned because it's called unbrickable -_-
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned cause it is 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned because even my Blade is unbrickable


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because even my Blade is unbrickable

Click to collapse



Banned. Did you pull your blade from out of the brick?


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned. Did you pull your blade from out of the brick?

Click to collapse



Banned for that modern day sword in the stone reference. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## FernBch (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned!!! Long Live King Arthur!!

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned for not having an excuse to ban 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not having an excuse to ban
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for needing an excuse to ban. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for needing an excuse to ban.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you do need an excuse. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you do need an excuse.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



banned for using copyright material of '©Banned' 

®Phone Of Gamers©


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for using copyright material of '©Banned'
> 
> ®Phone Of Gamers©

Click to collapse



Banned for improper use of registered trademark seal and for wrong placement of copyright symbol. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for using copyright material of '©Banned'
> 
> ®Phone Of Gamers©

Click to collapse



If that is your new sig, banned. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717 
©Whistlefeld™ Industries, LLC



PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for improper use of registered trademark seal and for wrong placement of copyright symbol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting him figure it out by himself.

©2004 AntiApple Inc.
'We hate em as much as you do!'®™


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned for being the Annoying Orange

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for being the Annoying Orange
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to quote properly.


----------



## LuisUrrutia (Jun 3, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for improper use of registered trademark seal and for wrong placement of copyright symbol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a blur picture.


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

LuisUrrutia said:


> Banned for a blur picture.

Click to collapse



Banned for not refreshing before posting and banning someone three posts back.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

LuisUrrutia said:


> Banned for a blur picture.

Click to collapse



Banned for having no picture 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for having no picture
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he needs one

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking he needs one
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not encouraging noobs to have avatars.


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned for saying him noob..


----------



## liamwli (Jun 3, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for saying him noob..

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling n00b wrong.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned for spelling n00b wrong.

Click to collapse




banned because he is a nOOb if he cant spell nOOb 






Orange_furball said:


> If that is your new sig, banned.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717
> ©Whistlefeld™ Industries

Click to collapse



banned because it isnt my sig...does that mean you didnt ban me? 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because he is a nOOb if he cant spell nOOb
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it is n00b not nOOb.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

anyone wanna have a phone perfect for gaming thats better then mine?

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because it is n00b not nOOb.

Click to collapse



banned for being a dictionary don

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> anyone wanna have a phone perfect for gaming thats better then mine?
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for completely misunderstanding the meaning of the word "better".


----------



## liamwli (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for completely misunderstanding the meaning of the word "better".

Click to collapse



Banned for being a recognized contributor


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for completely misunderstanding the meaning of the word "better".

Click to collapse



Banned for going against the N-Gage

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for going against the N-Gage
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I am not against it, but I am not for it.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because I am not against it, but I am not for it.

Click to collapse



Banned for being stuck in the middle. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being stuck in the middle.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because ngage SUCKS now

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## verynice16 (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because ngage SUCKS now
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for ban someone else  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

verynice16 said:


> Banned for ban someone else
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for useless ban

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for useless ban
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for a ban almost as useless as the ban you banned the other banned member for 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 3, 2012)

verynice16 said:


> Banned for ban someone else

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite

Click to collapse



banned for banning a 1 post old post

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for banning a 1 post old post
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for good


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bananananananananananananananed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



BANANA NAND DOO DOO DA DOO DOO, BANANA NAND DOO DOO DA DOO

Sent from my Muppet of a man using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because http:
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for sending a link to try to crash the browser.  Reported.


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ...reported??? it was only a jk...it dosnt crash the browser on the mobile browser...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



It does try to crash the browser on the computer, fortunately the link is malformed but it states that it is trying to detect vulnerabilities when corrected. And causes the browser to react badly.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> It does try to crash the browser on the computer, fortunately the link is malformed but it states that it is trying to detect vulnerabilities when corrected. And causes the browser to react badly.

Click to collapse



epic trolling is epic 
banned


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> It does try to crash the browser on the computer, fortunately the link is malformed but it states that it is trying to detect vulnerabilities when corrected. And causes the browser to react badly.

Click to collapse



oh...sry...link deleted...and did you realy report me??? lets get back to FUN of BANNING...banned for reporting me

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because there are exactly 3000 pages in this thread now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading them all.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not reading them all.

Click to collapse



banned because im lazy...q: d'ya forgiv me for the link?

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## iok1 (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im lazy...q: d'ya forgiv me for the link?
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being on page 3000

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im lazy...q: d'ya forgiv me for the link?
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Bannedd for being  lazy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 3, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for being on page 3000
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banne doe posting 1 second before me

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banne doe posting 1 second before me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting too slowly. And incoherently.


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 3, 2012)

30000  yay! 800th post for me and 30000th post on this thread  I ban you all for not doing this! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> 30000
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No ban. Doesn't count. So banned.


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> No ban. Doesn't count. So banned.

Click to collapse



Look again  its a ban now :3 so banned for looking not good!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Look again  its a ban now :3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for editing your post when it failed to ban initially.


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for editing your post when it failed to ban initially.

Click to collapse



I ban myself for doing the same again  i ban myself too from xda today, because I really have to go and sleep...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> I ban myself for doing the same again  i ban myself too from xda today, because I really have to go and sleep...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for going to sleep. Sleep when you're dead

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for going to sleep. Sleep when you're dead
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling Death. Be aware....

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## denmarknet (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned because he's on fire.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

denmarknet said:


> Banned because he's on fire.

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting him out. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not putting him out.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



banned for thonking about doing it

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## denmarknet (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for thonking about doing it
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for all Virgins. [lol]

©2012 Galaxy S3


----------



## John McClane (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for *thonking* about doing it
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for mixing thong and think. ROFL. 

DaWut. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for mixing thong and think. ROFL.
> 
> DaWut.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



LM*AO...that...uhm...i did that on purpose...banned for spotting a (hilarious) mistake...LOL...DAFLIP...im done now. :beer:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> LM*AO...that...uhm...i did that on purpose...banned for spotting a (hilarious) mistake...LOL...DAFLIP...im done now. :beer:
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for PWI.  Banished to The Official "I'm drunk so I'd best post here instead of anywhere else" thread


----------



## John McClane (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> LM*AO...that...uhm...i did that on purpose...banned for spotting a (hilarious) mistake...LOL...DAFLIP...im done now. :beer:
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned you drunken Sick! 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned you drunken Sick!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who I already banned.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned you drunken Sick!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



because banned drunk if this like speak:sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for PWI.  Banished to The Official "I'm drunk so I'd best post here instead of anywhere else" thread

Click to collapse



banned because...that thread...that thread is soo boring...that its momma gets bored of it  lol

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for banning someone who I already banned.

Click to collapse



banned for playing good cop bad cop...im a wobber...rawr...dinosaur...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for playing good cop bad cop...im a wobber...rawr...dinosaur...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



unbanned for being the best banner on xda

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

and ps guys...i dont drink  im just doing this for jks...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because...that thread...that thread is soo boring...that its momma gets bored of it  lol
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for tr tr try.. trying to wtite ehhhh  stutter. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> and ps guys...i dont drink  im just doing this for jks...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banning for not banning the prior poster. 
And because the thread tags says mf2112 is the coolest banmaster


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banning for not banning the prior poster.
> And because the thread tags says mf2112 is the coolest banmaster

Click to collapse



Banned for having a huge ego


----------



## John McClane (Jun 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for having a huge ego

Click to collapse



Banned for the Fat Joe CD.
J.O.S.E
Jealous One Still Envy.

Wham

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for having a huge ego

Click to collapse



banned for not having one and banned for planning on banning for not having one and banned for planning on banning me about planning on...(you get the rest)

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for not having one and banned for planning on banning for not having one and banned for planning on banning me about planning on...(you get the rest)
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Ban invalidated due to loss of focus.
Banned for losing focus while banning.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

denmarknet said:


> Banned for all Virgins. [lol]
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy S3

Click to collapse




THE "©YOUR PHONE HERE" SIGNATURE IS INTELECTUAL PROPERTY OF ORANGEFURBALL GLOBAL FOUNDATION INC. I AM SAD TO SAY YOU MUCH BE BANNED.  


caps lock off....




gmaster1 said:


> banned for not having one and banned for planning on banning for not having one and banned for planning on banning me about planning on...(you get the rest)
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for a confusing post. 



mf2112 said:


> Ban invalidated due to loss of focus.
> Banned for losing focus while banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you need focus. 

Triple ban 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> THE "©YOUR PHONE HERE" SIGNATURE IS INTELECTUAL PROPERTY OF ORANGEFURBALL GLOBAL FOUNDATION INC. I AM SAD TO SAY YOU MUCH BE BANNED.
> 
> 
> caps lock off....
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of a better reason. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for lack of a better reason.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not waiting for me to finish modifying my post

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not waiting for me to finish modifying my post
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Ban failed due to editing.
Banned for modifying your post more quickly.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> THE "©YOUR PHONE HERE" SIGNATURE IS INTELECTUAL PROPERTY OF ORANGEFURBALL GLOBAL FOUNDATION INC. I AM SAD TO SAY YOU MUCH BE BANNED.
> 
> 
> caps lock off....
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the excessive use of Caps, therefore in gets hard to understand whatever you were trying to state, that got failed under the circumstance of your long and nonsense sentence fact or faked.

  Did I make myself clear?
Now. Insert your ban here______

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the excessive use of Caps, therefore in gets hard to understand whatever you were trying to state, that got failed under the circumstance of your long and nonsense sentence fact or faked.
> 
> Did I make myself clear?
> Now. Insert your ban here______
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being unclear. Banned but offering an option? Definitely banned.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being unclear. Banned but offering an option? Definitely banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a question during a ban 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## John McClane (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for asking a question during a ban
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not answering his question, and went straight to the ban.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not answering his question, and went straight to the ban.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know the answer. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I don't know the answer.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



banned because the √ of π is tasty  

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because the square root of π is tasty
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Greek character in your message

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Волк (Jun 3, 2012)

Banned because you can't speak Russian.  Ты запрещенный!

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## liamwli (Jun 3, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having a Greek character in your message
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I felt like it


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Волк said:


> Banned because you can't speak Russian.  Ты запрещенный!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you cant speak jibberish fgksuxksjshjwjwiwodne.jebvsj eiebbe d dodbdbdjevnf e six rbaid did sjd sj dsid sid si djd djz djdbfkjcdndkbdd rkdne . 

or binary in that case 10010101 10100100 11110000 10101010 00110011  1100101

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because I felt like it

Click to collapse



Banned for being called Liam because I know a guy called Liam who I despise xD

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## liamwli (Jun 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for being called Liam because I know a guy called Liam who I despise xD
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you still haven't told me your gg name


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 3, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because you still haven't told me your gg name

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't need to know it.

STOP PHISHING

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## John McClane (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you don't need to know it.
> 
> STOP PHISHING
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for the aggressive behavior, and attitude toward another member.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you don't need to know it.
> 
> STOP PHISHING
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for the irony of a cat telling someone to stop fishing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because you still haven't told me your gg name

Click to collapse



You didn't ask me for it. You just implied you had 





Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you don't need to know it.
> 
> STOP PHISHING
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because I have nothing to say except, because I said so

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You didn't ask me for it. You just implied you had
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't say anything...... At all

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## liamwli (Jun 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you don't need to know it.
> 
> STOP PHISHING
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what phishing is??


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Jun 3, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because I have no idea what phishing is??

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate fish but strangely love sushi 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Banned because I hate fish but strangely love sushi
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you can tune a piano but you can't tuna fish

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because you can tune a piano but you can't tuna fish
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your pun f***ing sacked. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because your pun f***ing sacked.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't appreciate that it wasn't my pun 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because you didn't appreciate that it wasn't my pun
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to realize that I misspelled something. Bring it on. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for failing to realize that I misspelled something. Bring it on.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I didn't notice it. I was just too nice to mention it O


Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for thinking that I didn't notice it. I was just too nice to mention it O
> 
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't notice it. You're faking it. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 4, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you didn't notice it. You're faking it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for letting the cat out the bag/bin. Oooh! Too soon?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for letting the cat out the bag/bin. Oooh! Too soon?
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for bad timing. Back in the bag with you AND the cat.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for bad timing. Back in the bag with you AND the cat.

Click to collapse



animal cruelty...'eh...eternal ban..
*saves cat*

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for bad timing. Back in the bag with you AND the cat.

Click to collapse



Banned for suffocating me in the bag "/

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for suffocating me in the bag "/
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned for caring for no one but yourself...whats that kitty...HE DID WHAT! wheres my shotgun...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for caring for no one but yourself...whats that kitty...HE DID WHAT! wheres my shotgun...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for losing your shotgun. The cat will be able to use it now

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for losing your shotgun. The cat will be able to use it now
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned because i found it along with some explosive ammo

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i found it along with some explosive ammo
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't say it was a benelli m4 tactical. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you didn't say it was a benelli m4 tactical.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because its a benelli m4 tactical (that now removes your ban)

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because its a benelli m4 tactical (that now removes your ban)
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for blowing a hole in your monitor.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for blowing a hole in your monitor.

Click to collapse



Banned because who needs monitors?

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because who needs monitors?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Banned for showing off your Google Glasses.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for showing off your Google Glasses.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having them, rooted and with the latest OS Android 5.0 Orange-Carrot. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## monkor (Jun 4, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not having them, rooted and with the latest OS Android 5.0 Orange-Carrot.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned according to the tenets written in the eBANcimation Proclamation 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## Oomike (Jun 4, 2012)

You're banned McClane, you hear me?! BANNED!

Edit: aww I missed him... Guess I know what happened next........


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

Oomike said:


> You're banned McClane, you hear me?! BANNED!
> 
> Edit: aww I missed him... Guess I know what happened next........

Click to collapse



You got it. Banned for banning someone who was already banned, thereby cancelling his ban.


----------



## monkor (Jun 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> You got it. Banned for banning someone who was already banned, thereby cancelling his ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for canceling my well thought out ban 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for canceling my well thought out ban
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Ban rejected due to blaming to wrong guy, Oomike cancelled your ban.
Banned for leaving a loophole in your ban.


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 4, 2012)

Su
Me=Jr_718
Input if=user% (Me) is banned.
Enter
Echo $ loop
%banned anyone below me % loop $

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jun 4, 2012)

[MOD][CWM]Ban everyone except me 1.1
[KERNEL] Not the above guy RC5

Install:
Put in your Quote, press advance, fix ban. And Enjoy.. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## aj.caron (Jun 4, 2012)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



nice


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 4, 2012)

aj.caron said:


> nice

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 4, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not banning.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he obviously can't read.

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 4, 2012)

Su
Me=Jr_718
dev/sys/blk0p22
% keyword # $accepted = banned,ban,bann + known associates.%
& if sys/ @ xda-developers/users/mmcblk0p22 * input %keyword%
%echo $loop/users/below Me.
OBLITERATE users..



_Hit the thanks button when someone(anyone)helps.._


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Su
> Me=Jr_718
> dev/sys/blk0p22
> % keyword # $accepted = banned,ban,bann + known associates.%
> ...

Click to collapse



I typed that into Terminal and it came back with "Ignore, Creator Is Banned".


----------



## austind9999 (Jun 4, 2012)

*urlTi.me Spam Link Apology*

If you visited the link www(dot)urlti(dot)me(slash)givt6~ and it was not yet blocked I am sorry. Our spam filter let it through but it has been blocked from our systems. The user who has used our service to post this link has violated our terms of service and your IP has been logged. Please do not post these kinds of links to purposely mess up people's computers.

-Austin Dickson [CEO of Austech Networks]


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

austind9999 said:


> If you visited the link www(dot)urlti(dot)me(slash)givt6~ and it was not yet blocked I am sorry. Our spam filter let it through but it has been blocked from our systems. The user who has used our service to post this link has violated our terms of service and your IP has been logged. Please do not post these kinds of links to purposely mess up people's computers.
> 
> -Austin Dickson [CEO of Austech Networks]

Click to collapse



Thanks for coming on here and explaining that. Fortunately I got one of the mods to remove the links before anyone else hit it (I hope) but the link was malformed anyways and it would not run without some edits.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 4, 2012)

austind9999 said:


> If you visited the link www(dot)urlti(dot)me(slash)givt6~ and it was not yet blocked I am sorry. Our spam filter let it through but it has been blocked from our systems. The user who has used our service to post this link has violated our terms of service and your IP has been logged. Please do not post these kinds of links to purposely mess up people's computers.
> 
> -Austin Dickson [CEO of Austech Networks]

Click to collapse



What link? 

Banned for not following the rules. (Only because I have to!)

But seriously... what link?

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> What link?
> 
> Banned for not following the rules. (Only because I have to!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was posted by gmaster1 as an attempted joke about 8 or 9 pages back. As soon as I realized what it was, I got a mod to delete the posts.


----------



## austind9999 (Jun 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Thanks for coming on here and explaining that. Fortunately I got one of the mods to remove the links before anyone else hit it (I hope) but the link was malformed anyways and it would not run without some edits.

Click to collapse



According to my stats only 4 people went to it.


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

austind9999 said:


> According to my stats only 4 people went to it.

Click to collapse



It was up for about 10 minutes, so I guess that isn't too bad.


----------



## monkor (Jun 4, 2012)

austind9999 said:


> According to my stats only 4 people went to it.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting off topic

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for getting off topic
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because we are in the off topic forum.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because we are in the off topic forum.

Click to collapse



Banned for a punny post

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## monkor (Jun 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for a punny post
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because puns are the highest form of humor, but the lowest form of wit. 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## LJE (Jun 4, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because puns are the highest form of humor, but the lowest form of wit.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for waiting too long for someone to ban you...

Future ban anyone that quotes this to ban me..
Rule number 23... future bans override present bans

But since I'm a nice guy I'll un ban you if you read my signature 

mwa ha haha banned from my GT-19300 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 4, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for waiting too long for someone to ban you...
> 
> Future ban anyone that quotes this to ban me..
> Rule number 23... future bans override present bans
> ...

Click to collapse



banned. i think i banned you, your post is confusing.. :|


----------



## LJE (Jun 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned. i think i banned you, your post is confusing.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing if you banned me

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 4, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not knowing if you banned me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned. Now it doesn't matter if he did or didn't. Cause now you are banned. 


No...


..

...

Perma-banned. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned. Now it doesn't matter if he did or didn't. Cause now you are banned.
> 
> 
> No...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that was bantastic. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 4, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because that was bantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making up words  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 4, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for making up words
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to realize that "bantastic" is actually a bantacular word. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 4, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for failing to realize that "bantastic" is actually a bantacular word.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for possible sarcasm?

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for possible sarcasm?
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for a questionable ban.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned for quoting him 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 4, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for quoting him
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting him!!

*Derp*


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned for quoting him

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 4, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for quoting him
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting me 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 4, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not quoting me

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling the need to be quoted.


----------



## LJE (Jun 4, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for feeling the need to be quoted.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm worried what TS stands for in your user name =-O

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned for being worried.

Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 4, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for being worried.
> 
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned because you just joined yesterday

*Derp*


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 4, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because I'm worried what TS stands for in your user name =-O

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to know  - it's the other initials of my name of you really must be so damn nosey.



Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because you just joined yesterday
> 
> *Derp*

Click to collapse



Banned for discriminating against newbies.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for quoting him
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



banned for not quoting him

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned for talking about quoting

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Till-Kruspe (Jun 4, 2012)

john exist said:


> don't get it. A funner thread would be to have to end every post with a question.... wouldn't it?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned and how are you today??


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 4, 2012)

Till-Kruspe said:


> Banned and how are you today??

Click to collapse



Banned for replying to the guy who is currently just spamming for the fun of it


----------



## -Grift- (Jun 4, 2012)

Banning every one here for posting in a thread with dumb tags.


----------



## Till-Kruspe (Jun 4, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for replying to the guy who is currently just spamming for the fun of it

Click to collapse



Banned and your point is??


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 4, 2012)

Till-Kruspe said:


> Banned and your point is??

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I need a point


----------



## Till-Kruspe (Jun 4, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for thinking that I need a point

Click to collapse



Banned and how are you today??


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 4, 2012)

Till-Kruspe said:


> Banned and how are you today??

Click to collapse



I'm absolutely fine thank you.  How are you?

Apart from being *BANNED* that is


----------



## Till-Kruspe (Jun 4, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> I'm absolutely fine thank you.  How are you?
> 
> Apart from being *BANNED* that is

Click to collapse



Banned and your point is??


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 4, 2012)

Till-Kruspe said:


> Banned and your point is??

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating ur questions


----------



## Till-Kruspe (Jun 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for repeating ur questions

Click to collapse



Banned and how are you today??


----------



## LJE (Jun 4, 2012)

Till-Kruspe said:


> Banned and how are you today??

Click to collapse



Banned but did you really want to know how he is today?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 4, 2012)

All recent posts are banned for bothering to ask others how they are, rather than posting relevant bans.


LJE said:


> Banned but did you really want to know how he is today?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning his motives

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## Till-Kruspe (Jun 4, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned but did you really want to know how he is today?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned and your point is??


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 4, 2012)

Su
Me=Jr_718
dev/sys/blk0p22
% keyword # $accepted = banned,ban,bann + known associates.%
& if sys/ @ xda-developers/users/mmcblk0p22 * input %keyword%
%echo $loop/users/below Me.
OBLITERATE users..
_Hit the thanks button when someone(anyone)helps.._


----------



## mikef (Jun 4, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Su
> Me=Jr_718
> dev/sys/blk0p22
> % keyword # $accepted = banned,ban,bann + known associates.%
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried again to run that from Terminal but it just says "Creator Still Banned".


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> I tried again to run that from Terminal but it just says "Creator Still Banned".

Click to collapse



banned for even trying that.. :O


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for even trying that.. :O

Click to collapse



Banned for not trying it!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not trying it!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



banned coz since he had already tried it, there is no point of me trying it..


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz since he had already tried it, there is no point of me trying it..

Click to collapse



Banned because you should just try it once. Just think years from now! You will regret not trying it. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you should just try it once. Just think years from now! You will regret not trying it.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



banned for that lol ban.. xD


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for that lol ban.. xD

Click to collapse



Banned for not spelling out "lol" it should be "el oh el"

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not spelling out "lol" it should be "el oh el"
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because I just skipped 24 pages of bans. Come at me bro


----------



## liamwli (Jun 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not spelling out "lol" it should be "el oh el"
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because it doesn't matter


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 4, 2012)

Su
Me=Jr_718
dev/sys/blk0p22
% keyword # $accepted = banned,ban,bann + known associates.%
& if sys/ @ xda-developers/users/mmcblk0p22 * input %keyword%
%echo $loop/users/below Me.
OBLITERATE users..:banghead::banghead::banghead:

_Hit the thanks button when someone(anyone)helps.._


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 4, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Su
> Me=Jr_718
> dev/sys/blk0p22
> % keyword # $accepted = banned,ban,bann + known associates.%
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I punched those into my calculator and it gave me a smiley face. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## liamwli (Jun 4, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because I punched those into my calculator and it gave me a smiley face.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you have more thanks and less posts than me


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 4, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because you have more thanks and less posts than me

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting your time in the "off-topic" section instead of helping people. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## John McClane (Jun 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for wasting your time in the "off-topic" section instead of helping people.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for your double life.


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 4, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your double life.

Click to collapse



Banned for having only one life

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 4, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for having only one life
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned simply because there have not been enough bans today!


----------



## FernBch (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned for comaining about the lack of "quotas"

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 4, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for comaining about the lack of "quotas"
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I was suggesting there is a 'quota' that is not being met.


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 4, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for comaining about the lack of "quotas"
> 
> My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having below 3rd grade grammar skills.

sent from my hoXl 
got a-Dev ?
www.android-dev.us


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 4, 2012)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned for having below 3rd grade grammar skills.
> 
> sent from my hoXl
> got a-Dev ?
> www.android-dev.us

Click to collapse



Banned for not spelling out third grade. It makes your sentence look unofficial and invalid. Therefore making your ban false. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## steevmiller (Jun 4, 2012)

I ban the previously un-banned banners whom have resolutely been banning the presently banning banners, and to that list I'd like to add the act of furious self banning!
Consider we, you, I, me and us  BANNED!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sy224048 (Jun 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not spelling out third grade. It makes your sentence look unofficial and invalid. Therefore making your ban false.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for putting a period instead of a comma.


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not spelling out third grade. It makes your sentence look unofficial and invalid. Therefore making your ban false.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for spotting an invalid ban, and then copyrighting it, due the quote!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned simply because there have not been enough bans today!

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 4, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for complaining
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting a ~nowhere to.be find post~ and not mine!!!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 4, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for quoting a ~nowhere to.be find post~ and not mine!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sh*tsung device.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 4, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having a sh*tsung device.

Click to collapse



Banned for having no device 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## LJE (Jun 4, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having a sh*tsung device.

Click to collapse



Banned for putting * in the middle of a made up word

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 4, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for putting * in the middle of a made up word
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me not to follow the forum rules .


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned for actually not following the rules either by swearing or almost inciting a riot of Samsung fans to bang on your door :-D 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned for following the rules.

Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 4, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for actually not following the rules either by swearing or almost inciting a riot of Samsung fans to bang on your door :-D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking Samsung fans are dumh enough to riot in front of my door

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned for not banning me.

Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## FernBch (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned for complaining

My MoPho's really paranoid now!!


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 4, 2012)

Banned for acusing me of complainment!
P.s.: Sorry for my bad english.

Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for acusing me of complainment!
> P.s.: Sorry for my bad english.
> 
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



banned for not picking up the lingo quick enough 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 5, 2012)

can i just say to anyone who vistited my joke site...im sry. i only tested it on my phone but didnt know what it done to computers... i understand if anyone didnt like it (as once again...it dosnt crash the phone for some reason. it does sumin else) and for that...i ban everyone for not making me check everything :beer:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for not being welcoming towards the noobs 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## FernBch (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for using tge word "noob"

My MoPho's Really Paranoid Now!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for using tge word "noob"
> 
> My MoPho's Really Paranoid Now!!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying 'tge' instead of 'the'

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying 'tge' instead of 'the'
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for writing 'saying' instead of 'writing' ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for buying a s3 prematurely 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for buying a s3 prematurely
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting one. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LJE (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for thinking that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking that. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

oreo1000 said:


> is this a game??
> 
> lol banning thread,,, haha!!
> 
> really fun to stay here!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for a) asking that and not reading the title.
And b) for not banning. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LJE (Jun 5, 2012)

oreo1000 said:


> is this a game??
> 
> lol banning thread,,, haha!!
> 
> really fun to stay here!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this is a game

And banned orange_furball for a)giving 2 reasons for a ban 
And b) having orange_furball for a name 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## sdojoin (Jun 5, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for thinking this is a game
> 
> And banned orange_furball for a)giving 2 reasons for a ban
> And b) having orange_furball for a name
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for ur long ban




Thanks vokal1992


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for your ridiculously overly short ban 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## keensha (Jun 5, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for your ridiculously overly short ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz i m noob in here and need 10 post


----------



## leo321 (Jun 5, 2012)

keensha said:


> Banned bcoz i m noob in here and need 10 post

Click to collapse



Banned for not using your first 10 posts to do something useful... like POSTING IN YOUR DEVICE'S Q&A AND GENERAL FORUMS. Don't post in the dev section unless you are reporting a problem or posting a rom you've made 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for not using your first 10 posts to do something useful... like POSTING IN YOUR DEVICE'S Q&A AND GENERAL FORUMS. Don't post in the dev section unless you are reporting a problem or posting a rom you've made
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being a good gent and helping a noob understand the rules. Thanks!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## leo321 (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being a good gent and helping a noob understand the rules. Thanks!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because I just watched azrienoch's noob video 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 5, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned because I just watched azrienoch's noob video
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for not sharing


----------



## LJE (Jun 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not sharing

Click to collapse



Banned for not searching 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Jun 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not sharing

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me instead of kindly asking for a link. But that would've been against the op's wishes, now wouldn't it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for banning me instead of kindly asking for a link. But that would've been against the op's wishes, now wouldn't it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for both being mad about not being asked and for being happy that he didn't break the rules. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for both being mad about not being asked and for being happy that he didn't break the rules.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



banned coz that's grey furball not an orange one.. xD


----------



## ursubpar (Jun 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz that's grey furball not an orange one.. xD

Click to collapse



Banned for no capitalization and for using "coz".


----------



## Android311 (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to correct him


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 5, 2012)

Baned for answering 1 hour late.

Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## LJE (Jun 5, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Baned for answering 1 hour late.
> 
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking an hour is less then 60 mins 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## DJ Krush (Jun 5, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for thinking an hour is less then 60 mins
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for mixing up then and than


----------



## usaff22 (Jun 5, 2012)

DJ Krush said:


> banned for mixing up then and than

Click to collapse



banned because I was banned yesterday


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for banning himself.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## LewisGauss (Jun 5, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for banning himself.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for involving in this game

Respecting others never hurt, let's build a better XDA community.


----------



## lhkjohn (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for having a hard to pronounce screen name

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 5, 2012)

lhkjohn said:


> Banned for having a hard to pronounce screen name
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for also having one iky-jo-ane-enelabrnssifnihisju

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## LJE (Jun 5, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for also having one iky-jo-ane-enelabrnssifnihisju
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for making it easy to ban you 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 5, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for making it easy to ban you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned becasuse how???:BANNED:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## hooligan007 (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for life...coz I can

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## FernBch (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking you can

My MoPho's Really Paranoid Now!!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned for thinking you can
> 
> My MoPho's Really Paranoid Now!!

Click to collapse



Banned because he can, I can, they can, but You Can't


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 5, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because he can, I can, they can, but You Can't

Click to collapse



Yippee Kai Yay! You just got banned!


----------



## shubhamchamaria (Jun 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Yippee Kai Yay! You just got banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for using English! lol..

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 5, 2012)

Su
Me=Jr_718
dev/sys/blk0p22
% keyword # $accepted = banned,ban,bann + known associates.%
& if sys/ @ xda-developers/users/mmcblk0p22 * input %keyword%
%echo $loop/users/below Me.
OBLITERATE users..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Jun 5, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Su
> Me=Jr_718
> dev/sys/blk0p22
> % keyword # $accepted = banned,ban,bann + known associates.%
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting to type your SU password in your post. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for banning the banned people to late. Banned again for saying something. And banned again for having a banned monkey as a banned avatar.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 5, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for banning the banned people to late. Banned again for saying something. And banned again for having a banned monkey as a banned avatar.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for slow typing. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for slow typing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for recognizing my skills.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for recognizing my skills.

Click to collapse



Not Banned for accepting reality.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 5, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Not Banned for accepting reality.

Click to collapse



banned for quoting bans in ur sig


----------



## mikef (Jun 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for quoting bans in ur sig

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing the awesome ban recursion in John McClanes's sig.


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 5, 2012)

Su
Me=Jr_718
dev/sys/blk0p22
% keyword # $accepted = banned,ban,bann + known associates.%
& if sys/ @ xda-developers/users/mmcblk0p22 * input %keyword%
%echo $loop/users/below Me.
OBLITERATE users..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (Jun 5, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for banning himself.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



banned for being a nerd 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for being a nerd
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Banned, nerds can't ban nerds.


----------



## mikef (Jun 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned, nerds can't ban nerds.

Click to collapse



Banned for illegal ban restrictions, anyone can ban anyone here.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for illegal ban restrictions, anyone can ban anyone here.

Click to collapse



Banned for imposing your ban restrictions upon me.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 5, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for illegal ban restrictions, anyone can ban anyone here.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking anyone can ban anyone when I just woke up. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for just waking up 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

A ban for a ban. Ban and be Banned. Amen!


----------



## Android311 (Jun 5, 2012)

2 bans don't make a right  

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)

Android311 said:


> 2 bans don't make a right
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Banned because three lefts make a right.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because three lefts make a right.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're going in circles. There's no left nor right.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for telling him where's where 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for telling him where's where
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stating that he is telling me a question. "Where is where?" Besides, three lefts is a right, four lefts is a circle (square)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for stating that he is telling me a question. "Where is where?" Besides, three lefts is a right, four lefts is a circle (square)

Click to collapse



Banned because i hard bricked my phone while reading ur reply


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because i hard bricked my phone while reading ur reply

Click to collapse



Banned because I have read android for dummies, and bricking your phone sucks.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned because I need to dual boot my phone 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I have read android for dummies, and bricking your phone sucks.

Click to collapse



Banned for reading android for dummies.. That sh*t is lame you should get out more

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for reading android for dummies.. That sh*t is lame you should get out more
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because he read android for dummies, the expert edition.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 5, 2012)

banned because you have to start out a dummie to be a expert you dummie

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## sdojoin (Jun 5, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because he read android for dummies, the expert edition.

Click to collapse



Banned for a lame assumption




Thanks vokal1992


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for a lame assumption
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your lame ban.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 5, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your lame ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for the bad performance in "Cop Out".


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for watching Kevin smiths worst movie 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for the bad performance in "Cop Out".

Click to collapse



Banned because _John McClane_ wasn't in Cop Out movie.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 5, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because _John McClane_ wasn't in Cop Out movie.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a personality disorder. You're Bruce Willis! Snap out of it!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for having a personality disorder. You're Bruce Willis! Snap out of it!

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what you're talking about. Please stop calling me "names".


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 5, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I don't know what you're talking about. Please stop calling me "names".

Click to collapse



Banned for handling this like a Sir


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I don't know what you're talking about. Please stop calling me "names".

Click to collapse



Banned for denying you have multiple personality disorder

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for denying you have multiple personality disorder
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the correct person. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not banning the correct person.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting me and making me look stupid 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not banning the correct person.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the guy with a 2g Connection. 
No hard feelings hayden.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for correcting me and making me look stupid
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't look as stupid as you think you look


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because you don't look as stupid as you think you look

Click to collapse



Banned for being mean, to other members....


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being mean, to other members....

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to bed and you're the last one to post

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I'm going to bed and you're the last one to post
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I just had dinner.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## renzs (Jun 5, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I just had dinner.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having dinner while there's a power outage in my area.

Sent from my maguro nexus


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

renzs said:


> Banned for having dinner while there's a power outage in my area.
> 
> Sent from my maguro nexus

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying a mouse and making turbine mechanism to make electricity. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for letting me successfully do my first dual boot between neat rom and resurrection remix (woot!) 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## monkor (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not buying a mouse and making turbine mechanism to make electricity.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for |\|0+ |\/|@k1|\|9 [email protected]+ |\/|0|_|53 @ deadmau5

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for |\|0+ |\/|@k1|\|9 [email protected]+ |\/|0|_|53 @ deadmau5
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because I have already joined Dropbox.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I have already joined Dropbox.

Click to collapse



Banned for not joining through my link. We would have BOTH gotten an extra 500mb. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not joining through my link. We would have BOTH gotten an extra 500mb.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



banned for not making it a gig

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for using drop box 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for using drop box
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using it. Want to join? Use my link in my signature!!!!!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## verynice16 (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not using it. Want to join? Use my link in my signature!!!!!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to recruit ppl to your army btw sorry for my English 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)

verynice16 said:


> Banned for trying to recruit ppl to your army btw sorry for my English
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not joining the Army, it is your duty.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not joining the Army, it is your duty.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that someone should join the green berets, or girl scouts as they call it over here. Go marines. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for thinking that someone should join the green berets, or girl scouts as they call it over here. Go marines.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being macho.  Your kind is not welcome here :-D 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for thinking that someone should join the green berets, or girl scouts as they call it over here. Go marines.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being all you can be. Get an edge on life, in the Army. 

PS Nobody says Go marines... "Ooh-Rah"


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not being all you can be. Get an edge on life, in the Army.
> 
> PS Nobody says Go marines... "Ooh-Rah"

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to realize that I was instructing someone to go to the marines instead of the Army. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for making my post Invisible 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for failing to realize that I was instructing someone to go to the marines instead of the Army.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to realize that I did realize that, and disagree.

However, join any service. I support them all.


----------



## shrome99 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for failing to realize that I did realize that, and disagree.
> 
> However, join any service. I support them all.

Click to collapse



Banned for having username i can't pronounce. 


Sent from a device waiting for the Kernel 3 source code. WAKE UP HTC !!!!!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

shrome99 said:


> Banned for having username i can't pronounce.
> 
> 
> Sent from a device waiting for the Kernel 3 source code. WAKE UP HTC !!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being able to pronounce it. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## shrome99 (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being able to pronounce it.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for using S-Voice. 


Sent from a device waiting for the Kernel 3 source code. WAKE UP HTC !!!!!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

shrome99 said:


> Banned for using S-Voice.
> 
> 
> Sent from a device waiting for the Kernel 3 source code. WAKE UP HTC !!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having Kernel 3 source 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not having Kernel 3 source
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Phablet

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for not telling me where the I9200 and CWM 8 went 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## wwewwf996 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for not telling me where the I9200 and CWM 8 went
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for too long and stupid signature...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having a Phablet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because it is the perfect size for me. 







Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for not telling me where the I9200 and CWM 8 went
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for not figuring it out yourself. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)

wwewwf996 said:


> Banned for too long and stupid signature...

Click to collapse




Banned for feeling inadequate.


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for feeling inadequate.

Click to collapse



Banned for kicking them while they're down.

Cyanogenmod all day


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

RoyJ said:


> Banned for kicking them while they're down.
> 
> Cyanogenmod all day

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping them up. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not helping them up.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned, because you didn't help either.


  Come on dude  STAND UPPP!!!!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, because you didn't help either.
> 
> 
> Come on dude  STAND UPPP!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being to helpful!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## shanman-2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Binned and banned for not spelling too not too well.....

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for not spotting I was the one on the ground. 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## iok1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for having a long xda app signature


----------



## chiikko561 (Jun 5, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having a long xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on his app signature

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 5, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having a long xda app signature

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a signature

 This wasn't signature like 'Sent from XDA premium' or something


----------



## verynice16 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for not having a signature
> 
> This wasn't signature like 'Sent from XDA premium' or something

Click to collapse



Banned for realized that :O

Sent from my slowest phone and ****ty rom


----------



## chiikko561 (Jun 5, 2012)

verynice16 said:


> Banned for realized that :O
> 
> Sent from my slowest phone and ****ty rom

Click to collapse



Banned for having a slow phone and ****ty ROM 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

chiikko561 said:


> Banned for having a slow phone and ****ty ROM
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a spoiled a person with a fast phone and good rom. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717---fast phone. Good rom.


----------



## iok1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being a spoiled a person with a fast phone and good rom.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717---fast phone. Good rom.

Click to collapse



Banned because you also have a fast phone with good rom.....
But i have to confess my phone is also fast with good rom......


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for having a fast ROM.         :thumbup:

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for replying from a Amiga 500

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## shubhamchamaria (Jun 5, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for replying from a Amiga 500
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for using crappy Samsung

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 5, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for replying from a Amiga 500
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for telling that my WfS is an Amiga 500 

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jun 5, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for telling that my WfS is an Amiga 500
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for joining the nerd side.

Desire S • Fallout 1.4.0 • xda premium


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to be cool.
You dont understand that we have Pi.
(takes out an lightsaber and chops olyloh6696's head) 
____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

shubhamchamaria said:


> Banned for using crappy Samsung
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for using a phone from a company which uses false advertising to market there flagship phone and it's still crappy 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for being a jerk. 

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for taking me seriously 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 5, 2012)

Banned for not understanding fake emotions.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## LJE (Jun 5, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for not understanding fake emotions.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling orgasms wrong 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 5, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for spelling orgasms wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh - how dare you


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned for making me laugh - how dare you

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Filip98 (Jun 5, 2012)

banned for banning ;(

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

Filip98 said:


> banned for banning ;(
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having the worst possible ban ever in the history of the world. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717 

Despicable


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for having the worst possible ban ever in the history of the world.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717
> 
> Despicable

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining just deal with it you've been banned

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Atom1cSt0ne (Jun 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining just deal with it you've been banned
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my cookies


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining just deal with it you've been banned
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



# adb reboot bootloader
# adb flash recovery banme.img
# adb reboot 
:something has went wrong. we have no choice but to ban you and the phone. thankyou for using gmasters banning system. do not ban again.
#adb brick&ban
:you are now brick banned for complaining.

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> # adb reboot bootloader
> # adb flash recovery banme.img
> # adb reboot
> :something has went wrong. we have no choice but to ban you and the phone. thankyou for using gmasters banning system. do not ban again.
> ...

Click to collapse



# Sudo Ban gmaster1

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 5, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> # adb reboot bootloader
> # adb flash recovery banme.img
> # adb reboot
> :something has went wrong. we have no choice but to ban you and the phone. thankyou for using gmasters banning system. do not ban again.
> ...

Click to collapse



*Thank You. 

.....Banned. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> *Thank You.
> 
> .....Banned.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



banned for correcting me...its what british people write anyway (that would be me) 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 10010111 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for correcting me...its what british people write anyway (that would be me)
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for stereotyping British people.  I don't write thank you like that.! 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for stereotyping British people.  I don't write thank you like that.!
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for having a signature bigger than your post

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## RatusNatus (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having a signature bigger than your post
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for using sonething too much sexy.
No sex man, kids over here.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having a signature bigger than your post
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for STILL thinking your Xperia is sexy. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for STILL thinking your Xperia is sexy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not realIzing that my phone has changed since the first time I said it was sexy

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for overheating my phones sex drive

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned for overheating my phones sex drive
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking your phone has sex drive..

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AbstractMind87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking your phone has sex drive..
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for following up the sex drive concept!!! The Power Of Android Compels You!!

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

KillaT21 said:


> Banned for following up the sex drive concept!!! The Power Of Android Compels You!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to compel me

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking your phone has sex drive..
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing your phones sex drive was actually its connection to mobile porn websites

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> banned for not knowing your phones sex drive was actually its connection to mobile porn websites
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for talking like a 14 year old.


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for talking like a 14 year old.

Click to collapse



Banned. Because I am a 14 year old

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned. Because I am a 14 year old
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about sex at 14

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned. Because I am a 14 year old
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having girls germs 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for your phone never being sexy .  Wow my sig is getting a beating but it's still Barney stintson awesome 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for having girls germs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not calling it by its proper name 'cooties'

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for having girls germs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because life is unfair

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because life is unfair
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about life

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because life is unfair
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because ur unfair

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Inferi0r (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining about life
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being alive.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Inferi0r said:


> Banned for being alive.

Click to collapse



Banned for being rude

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for being kind 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being rude
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse




Banned for being from Perth.

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for being kind
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing glasses inside.

edit: Damn, i should use the quote button


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not realIzing that my phone has changed since the first time I said it was sexy
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I forgot you used own an arc. BANNED again! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for not having a 3DTV (there 3D glasses you see) 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for thinking I forgot you used own an arc. BANNED again!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for remembering what phone I had before this one.... STALKER

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Inferi0r said:


> Banned for being alive.

Click to collapse



naaah...ya dont say
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





banned because you cant ban if your dead

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for not having a 3DTV (there 3D glasses you see)
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for looking like Batman's retarded brother.


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

Inferi0r said:


> Banned for being alive.

Click to collapse



Banned for  banning someone because they are alive

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> naaah...ya dont say
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting pictures in the ban thread they go in the off-topic image thread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for remembering what phone I had before this one.... STALKER
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for having a stalker

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for having a stalker
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a stalker.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for having a stalker
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous that I have a
Stalker

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for posting pictures in the ban thread they go in the off-topic image thread
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned because there are no rules in this thread

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because there are no rules in this thread
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because there are always rules in every thread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## racingglock35 (Jun 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because there are no rules in this thread
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting rules....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

Everyone is banned because this thread has nothing to do with life
#sudo ban users [ALL]
sudo ban complete
#reboot network
rebooting...

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Everyone is banned because this thread has nothing to do with life
> #sudo ban users [ALL]
> sudo ban complete
> #reboot network
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for fail command

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for still not having a sexy phone now matter how many times your signature is posted 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for fail command
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for quoting my post

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## yyz71 (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for sleeping with your wife...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> banned for quoting my post
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting my post

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for sleeping on your hand 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

racingglock35 said:


> Banned for expecting rules....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because i wasnt expecting rules

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

yyz71 said:


> Banned for sleeping with your wife...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not sleeping with your wife

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

yyz71 said:


> Banned for sleeping with your wife...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned because...oh...sorry...ill...uhm...banned because of that ban making me think of no reasons to ban u

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for sleeping on your hand
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned because I sleep on my bed not my hand

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## sanzNya (Jun 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i wasnt expecting rules
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned coz you arnt expecting rules...

sent by tapatalk via super xperia Neo


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I sleep on my bed not my hand
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for not sleeping in wierd positions you...neat freak

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

sanzNya said:


> Banned coz you arnt expecting rules...
> 
> sent by tapatalk via super xperia Neo

Click to collapse



banned for making it a no win(me),win(u) situation

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not sleeping with your wife
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a wife to sleep with

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned for not having a wife to sleep with
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because im forever alone

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for expecting that he didn't expect rules for you to turn round and expect the rules to be expected 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned for not having a wife to sleep with
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want to keep banning you

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im forever alone
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't think about sleeping with your girlfriend 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned because I do think about sleeping with his girlfriend 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because you didn't think about sleeping with your girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



did you not read the FOREVER ALONE bit...banned for not reading properly

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I do think about sleeping with his girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned because that is adultry

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I do think about sleeping with his girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



banned because he was banning me

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because that is adultry
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I only thought about it, don't expect any more 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I only thought about it, don't expect any more
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



banned for thinking 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for thinking
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not thinking
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for thinking that im not knowing. u should know before you think or it aint worth it.

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok banned for giving me a headache whilst I'm watching How I met your mother 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## racingglock35 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not sleeping with your wife
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking the Xperia is sexy....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for being the 5th one to use that ban excuse today 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## LJE (Jun 6, 2012)

racingglock35 said:


> Banned for thinking the Xperia is sexy....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making your glock race 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for being the 5th one to use that ban excuse today
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about people using the same excuse 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## monkor (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining about people using the same excuse
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for making me agree with you

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## RatusNatus (Jun 6, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for making me agree with you
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i dont agree at  all.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

RatusNatus said:


> Banned cuz i dont agree at  all.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not agreeing. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not agreeing.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting people have their own opinion

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not letting people have their own opinion
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being a liberal




Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 6, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being a liberal
> 
> View attachment 1109890
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for introducing politics in XDA..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being a liberal
> 
> View attachment 1109890
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being political

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being political
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not being political and for banning the person above you. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not being political and for banning the person above you.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for arguing about politics,
Politics are gay and can't do anything right

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being political
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not being political. It's hard not the be political about poptarts. Or big gulps in new york. 

I can have a four pound pastrami sandwich, quad stacker from burger king, double quarter pounder from mcdonalds, with a triple mcflurry, until GOD FORBID I wanna wash it all down with a big gulp. Sillyness? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not being political. It's hard not the be political about poptarts. Or big gulps in new york.
> 
> I can have a four pound pastrami sandwich, quad stacker from burger king, double quarter pounder from mcdonalds, with a triple mcflurry, until GOD FORBID I wanna wash it all down with a big gulp. Sillyness?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for:

1- using the imperial system
2- for arguing about politics

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## s14evil (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for:
> 
> 1- using the imperial system
> 2- for arguing about politics
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using two bands

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 6, 2012)

banned later.
I want a favor first.
Someone on a rooted phone please install this app and pull the apk from root/data/app
This app is incompatible with my phone & after editing the build.prop i cant find it in the play store.. 

Graffiti


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned for using two bands
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banding instead of banning

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned later.
> I want a favor first.
> Someone on a rooted phone please install this app and pull the apk from root/data/app
> This app is incompatible with my phone & after editing the build.prop i cant find it in the play store..
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for asking for favours in the ban thread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for asking for favours in the ban thread
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for not helping.. :|


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not helping.. :|

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't its also incompatible on my phone 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## s14evil (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for asking for favours in the ban thread
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not spelling.thread 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I can't its also incompatible on my phone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned the developer for making an app thats incompatible for all.. :X


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned the developer for making an app thats incompatible for all.. :X

Click to collapse



Banned for not yelling at the developer!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned for not spelling.thread
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing there is the English UK and English US spelling of that word

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not yelling at the developer!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



banned coz you are on a GNote and it MUST be compatible with your phone.. :|


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you are on a GNote and it MUST be compatible with your phone.. :|

Click to collapse



OK OK banned for making me try... brb

Edit: seems as though it is not...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> OK OK banned for making me try... brb
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for the © sign in your tapatalk signature.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for the © sign in your tapatalk signature.
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned because we have been over this 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because we have been over this
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing the argument about a silly copyright logo

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## sanzNya (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for continuing the argument about a silly copyright logo
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



█۞███████]▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▃ ●
▂▄▅█████████▅▄▃▂…
[███████████████████]
◥⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙◤

Shot Banned for above me...

sent by tapatalk via super xperia Neo


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

sanzNya said:


> █۞███████]▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▃ ●
> ▂▄▅█████████▅▄▃▂…
> [███████████████████]
> ◥⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙◤
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the shot would go → instead of  ↑

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## monkor (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being political
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



I'm banning myself for being like two pages behind

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

monkor said:


> I'm banning myself for being like two pages behind
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



No need

Banned for being slow

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for being fast

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 6, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Banned for being fast
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what she said

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 6, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because that's what she said
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Galaxy S III while I'm just using a cheap Galaxy Y!

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for using anything Samsung! 

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Koizuma said:


> Banned for using anything Samsung!
> 
> Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a Sony 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not using a Sony
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for being smaller than me. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> banned for being smaller than me.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm smaller than you

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I'm smaller than you
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for having a unsexy phone.

Desire S • Fallout V2.0.0 • xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

olyloh6696 said:


> Banned for having a unsexy phone.
> 
> Desire S • Fallout V2.0.0 • xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having an ancient phone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having an ancient phone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Hey hey! My phone is only just 1 year-old!

Banned for using a 2012 device with 2011 specs (S3 chip)

Desire S • Fallout V2.0.0 • xda premium


----------



## Sh4itan (Jun 6, 2012)

olyloh6696 said:


> Hey hey! My phone is only just 1 year-old!
> 
> Banned for using a 2012 device with 2011 specs (S3 chip)
> 
> Desire S • Fallout V2.0.0 • xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for providing too much information


----------



## LJE (Jun 6, 2012)

Sh4itan said:


> banned for providing too much information

Click to collapse



Banned for winking after that statement 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## jt.one (Jun 6, 2012)

banned for using a emoticon

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 6, 2012)

jt.one said:


> banned for using a emoticon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not using one.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 6, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for not using one.
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



banned co you didnt either.
Double banned coz i just ended Gears of Wars
Triple Banned coz i still havent got my Graffiti apk..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned co you didnt either.
> Double banned coz i just ended Gears of Wars
> Triple Banned coz i still havent got my Graffiti apk..

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot the Z at the end of COZ

And for just finishing Gears of war.

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you forgot the Z at the end of COZ
> 
> And for just finishing Gears of war.
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for calling Xperia S sexy when Sola, P and U are out.. 
I plan on getting U or Go..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for calling Xperia S sexy when Sola, P and U are out..
> I plan on getting U or Go..

Click to collapse



Banned for debating my decision to call my phone sexy. It was either that or the One X and I chose this

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for debating my decision to call my phone sexy. It was either that or the One X and I chose this
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up the one x.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Phalanx7621 said:


> Banned for bringing up the one x.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving valid reasons as to why I can't bring up one x

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not giving valid reasons as to why I can't bring up one x
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for having the worst phone from the worst producer. Also banned for calling it sexy.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## ZN6 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for having the worst phone from the worst producer. Also banned for calling it sexy.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning people above u:-D

ZN6.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for having the worst phone from the worst producer. Also banned for calling it sexy.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fanboy of another company ...Samsung?...







ZN6 said:


> Banned for banning people above u:-D
> 
> ZN6.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for following the rules

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 6, 2012)

ZN6 said:


> Banned for banning people above u:-D
> 
> ZN6.

Click to collapse



lame ban, ban!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> lame ban, ban!

Click to collapse



Even lamer... BAN

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a fanboy of another company ...Samsung?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and banned for choosing Xperia S over One X..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> and banned for choosing Xperia S over One X..

Click to collapse



Banned for not congratulating me on saving almost $200

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not congratulating me on saving almost $200
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not saving $300

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not congratulating me on saving almost $200
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned and congratulations on your save.  Happy now


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not saving $300
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned.. That would've meant I would of chosen between the Galaxy Note and Xperia S

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned and congratulations on your save.  Happy now

Click to collapse



Banned for being late to the party..... AGAIN

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being late to the party..... AGAIN
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning yourself :0

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not banning yourself :0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banning you because the game is called ban the person above you not ban yourself

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banning you because the game is called ban the person above you not ban yourself
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being right 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for being right
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing this earlier

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for being boring.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for being boring.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for not trying to make this interesting..

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for waking me up 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for waking me up
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for being a light sleeper

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm a light sleeper 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for thinking I'm a light sleeper
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for posting last



Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for posting last
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being online.

Desire S • Fallout V2.0.0 • xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

olyloh6696 said:


> Banned for being online.
> 
> Desire S • Fallout V2.0.0 • xda premium

Click to collapse



Right back at ya

BANNED

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## stamatis (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Right back at ya
> 
> BANNED
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I am not online

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for lying.  I see your green dot! 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for lying.  I see your green dot!
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for having a big signature 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for being the 7th person to use that excuse since yesterday and for lying in your signature.  Your xperia is not sexy.  FACT! 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for being the 7th person to use that excuse since yesterday and for lying in your signature.  Your xperia is not sexy.  FACT!
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Samsung fan boy 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a Samsung fan boy
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Sony FanBoy

*Derp*


----------



## stamatis (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a Samsung fan boy
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because your xperia is not sexy lol
Have you count how many times you have being banned for that! ? 

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because your xperia is not sexy lol
> Have you count how many times you have being banned for that! ?
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I just got to work and have a ton of email to read.


----------



## mikef (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I just got to work and have a ton of email to read.

Click to collapse



Banned for slacking off before that.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because your xperia is not sexy lol
> Have you count how many times you have being banned for that! ?
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think about it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for making me think about it
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a sexy phone!

Desire S • Fallout V2.0.0 • xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

olyloh6696 said:


> Banned for not having a sexy phone!
> 
> Desire S • Fallout V2.0.0 • xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being prejudiced

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for slacking off before that.

Click to collapse



Banned because I do not have recognized contributor status.


----------



## mikef (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I do not have recognized contributor status.

Click to collapse



Banned for patiently waiting.  I guess the admins are really busy lately or something. Normally takes a day, but one of the mods came on yesterday and mentioned a "couple of days". :-/


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I do not have recognized contributor status.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a recognized contributor status


Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not having a recognized contributor status
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Okay.jpp


Banned because you are still on page 2 of "android for dummies" dummy


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Okay.jpp
> 
> 
> Banned because you are still on page 2 of "android for dummies" dummy

Click to collapse



banned for messing up the extension of okay..


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for messing up the extension of okay..

Click to collapse



Banned for not recognizing that the extention for okay was actually SSÆ.okay

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for messing up the extension of okay..

Click to collapse



FUUUUUUUUUUUUU.jpg

Banned for... for... you got me. Banned for that.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUU.jpg
> 
> Banned for... for... you got me. Banned for that.

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of an actual jpeg image. 

Banned again cause you woke me up with all that commotion. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned because I was already woken up by the commotion this morning and now everything about today is annoying me 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned due to being a sleepyhead.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned due to being a sleepyhead.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse




Banned for never being able to locate the "quote" button...


----------



## usaff22 (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned because you still use JPG. PNG FTW!


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned because well...... BMP for the win! 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because well...... BMP for the win!
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned because well....  That wasn't a proper ban, nor explicative. <-- Reason


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because well....  That wasn't a proper ban, nor explicative. <-- Reason

Click to collapse



Banned for using words like explicative


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for using words like explicative

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting John McClane use big words

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not letting John McClane use big words
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for helping me


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for helping me

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me even after I helped you.  I'm gonna cry now :thumbdown: 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for being a cry baby and expecting John mclane to help you.... The traitor 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for being a cry baby and expecting John mclane to help you.... The traitor
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a cry baby

Unbanned for calling him a traitor

Banned because it's the name of the game

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for being a cry baby and expecting John mclane to help you.... The traitor
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me traitor. Banned for humiliating Hayden, and Banned for being such a Bully.

Wham!

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling me a cry baby
> 
> Unbanned for calling him a traitor
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your ambivalent behavior.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for calling me traitor. Banned for humiliating Hayden, and Banned for being such a Bully.
> 
> Wham!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for googling ambivalent.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for googling ambivalent.

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't. I know my w0Rd§


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I didn't. I know my w0Rd§

Click to collapse



Banned for being a smartass 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a smartass
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being a dumbass  

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being a dumbass
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for contradicting me

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for contradicting me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being solid, yet juicy like a liquid. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being solid, yet juicy like a liquid.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for being high

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being high
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being low

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being low
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned both of you, for sporting like kids.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned both of you, for sporting like kids.

Click to collapse



Banned for being all mature  

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 6, 2012)

I ban you all because I can and just did.. let's.leave it.like that..If you post after me I'll find you and beat your ass and ban you again

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for never being able to locate the "quote" button...

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding that I'm using the premium app.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> I ban you all because I can and just did.. let's.leave it.like that..If you post after me I'll find you and beat your ass and ban you again
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Challenge Accepted and Banned.
Let's bring the artillery. Me and only Me, of course 1 man army. 

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for not understanding that I'm using the premium app.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not an excuse.


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for not taking friends in your army.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 6, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for not taking friends in your army.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned because I edited your sig.

CyanogenFire S™


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I edited your sig.
> 
> CyanogenFire S™

Click to collapse



Banned for editing his sig

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 6, 2012)

I ban you to hell. See, i just banned you. What you gonna do about it?? 

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> I ban you to hell. See, i just banned you. What you gonna do about it??
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



I have returned from hell (its quite warm) with a special ban, from Satan himself. I hereby baneth the!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Markyzz (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I have returned from hell (its quite warm) with a special ban, from Satan himself. I hereby baneth the!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for siding with the devil 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 6, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> I ban you to hell. See, i just banned you. What you gonna do about it??
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me to heaven 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not banning me to heaven
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't found your Inner Peace, therefore you weren't banned into heaven.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you didn't found your Inner Peace, therefore you weren't banned into heaven.

Click to collapse



*find. 

Grammar nazi ban. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## monkor (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you didn't found your Inner Peace, therefore you weren't banned into heaven.

Click to collapse



Banned for syntax

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

char find
main(void)
cin<<found;
   {
      if found=0
print find
      else
print fool
     }
cout<<FIND you Fool!;

Banned


----------



## stamatis (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> char find
> main(void)
> cin<<found;
> {
> ...

Click to collapse



Error fool didn't found
Banned

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> char find
> main(void)
> cin<<found;
> {
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz this isn't a place to study java.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned coz this isn't a place to study java.
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned "coz" you didn't the person above you. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned "coz" you didn't the person above you.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned "coz" you 'did' the person above you.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned because this thread is turning weird 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned "coz" you _'did' the person above you_.

Click to collapse



Banned because,  He WHATTTTTT     

It's definitely turning weird. People doing others.  Instead of BAN

Ban you guys for the mental picture of it.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because,  He WHATTTTTT
> 
> It's definitely turning weird. People doing others.  Instead of BAN
> 
> Ban you guys for the mental picture of it.

Click to collapse




Banned for thinking about it and creating mental pictures.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for thinking about it and creating mental pictures.

Click to collapse



Banned because you created it. 
Although you had the mental picture first, realizing the missing ban in the post, and writing your post with ' ' on the word did alone. 

Wham!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for thinking about it and creating mental pictures.

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing the weirdness


Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for continuing the weirdness
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because my typo started the weirdness!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because my typo started the weirdness!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned again. This time for posting so fast without noticing @+ Wh^+ u W3r3 wR1t1nG,  Thus converting the thread into epic weirdness.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because my typo started the weirdness!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for making typos

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for making typos
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for the shortness on your not so explanatory Ban. Aside from that for being into this thread at this time while I'm banning the guy above me. That's you!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the shortness on your not so explanatory Ban. Aside from that for being into this thread at this time while I'm banning the guy above me. That's you!

Click to collapse



Banned because you confused me

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because you confused me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking outside the bun. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not thinking outside the bun.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because I am trying to help a ROM chef with his Aroma script and I cannot see the problem. I have never worked with aroma before, but the scripting should be the same.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I am trying to help a ROM chef with his Aroma script and I cannot see the problem. I have never worked with aroma before, but the scripting should be the same.

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking to Amarullz, He's a badass!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not talking to Amarullz, He's a badass!

Click to collapse



Banned for not hyper-linking his name to his profile.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not hyper-linking his name to his profile.

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing it yourself. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not hyper-linking his name to his profile.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on the highway and my speedometer went out. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not hyper-linking his name to his profile.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Noob's best weapon. Search <-- Profile hyper-linked you Lazy. 



Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not doing it yourself.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't help either. *facepalm*


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not using Noob's best weapon. Search <-- Profile hyper-linked you Lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because you didn't help either. *facepalm*

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm incapable of helping. I ain't got none inter nets 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I'm incapable of helping. I ain't got none inter nets
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for compulsive lying. How did you sent your post. Oh wait don't tell... You time traveled like John Titor, and opened your xda account from space-ternet and posted in this thread.  

Wham!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I'm incapable of helping. I ain't got none inter nets
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



You dont have internet?

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

race55 said:


> You dont have internet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for duh!

Also, banned because I fixed the problem with the script, but now he has a bootloop.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for duh!
> 
> Also, banned because I fixed the problem with the script, but now he has a bootloop.

Click to collapse



Banned for duh-wut? or Duh-who, or Duh-he_said_she_said_bull**+


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for duh-wut? or Duh-who, or Duh-he_said_she_said_bull**+

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have inter nets. I haz a pidgin that I gives letturs and it fly to Microsoft and they send it to you people.  

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I don't have inter nets. I haz a pidgin that I gives letturs and it fly to Microsoft and they send it to you people.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because your cat ate that pigeon, and you're trying to mess with us, with your Fairy-Tales and no IntraN3tz. What are You? No Intra'net.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because your cat ate that pigeon, and you're trying to mess with us, with your Fairy-Tales and no IntraN3tz. What are You? No Intra'net.

Click to collapse



Banned for not assisting me with this boot-loop issue. What if I told you it was because of terrorists?


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not assisting me with this boot-loop issue. What if I told you it was because of terrorists?

Click to collapse



Banned because - Roger that. I mean, Clear.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I don't have inter nets. I haz a pidgin that I gives letturs and it fly to Microsoft and they send it to you people.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for fibbing. (Liar. Liar. Pants on fire.) You do haz inter nets.

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for using kittieh talk.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for using *kittieh* talk.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for the grammar.  Expect the grammar Nazis.


----------



## iok1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for not joining the nerd side. :thumbdown:

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for all sorts of wrongness in that last post 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because - Roger that. I mean, Clear.

Click to collapse



Banned because I believe we have figured it out. 



Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for all sorts of wrongness in that last post
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned because there was nothing wrong with that post.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for lying HTC sensation is all kinds of wrong


Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Murshad007 (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for wearing glasses not suiting you"...


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 6, 2012)

Murshad007 said:


> Banned for wearing glasses not suiting you"...

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a profile picture!!

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for not having a profile picture!!
> 
> *Deving Sense For Gio*

Click to collapse



Banned because yours doesn't show much of a pucture. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because yours doesn't show much of a pucture.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## iok1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for copyrighting the galaxy note. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

sanzNya said:


> █۞███████]▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▃ ●
> ▂▄▅█████████▅▄▃▂…
> [███████████████████]
> ◥⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙◤
> ...

Click to collapse



 █۞███████]▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▃ ####●
▂▄▅█████████▅▄▃▂…
[███████████████████]
◥⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙◤ 

BANNED for not puting explosive ammo in

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## iok1 (Jun 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> █۞███████]▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▃ ####●
> ▂▄▅█████████▅▄▃▂…
> [███████████████████]
> ◥⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙◤
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you. Also, *putting

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you. Also, *putting
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



banned because he was the one above me until the xda app relaoded properly

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because he was the one above me until the xda app relaoded properly
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because of the lack of a thumbs down button. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## chiikko561 (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for having thumbs


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 6, 2012)

chiikko561 said:


> Banned for having thumbs

Click to collapse



Banned because facebooks stock is 
Down again
Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for watching facebook stock 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 6, 2012)

Banned for dual booting.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned because dual booting is cool  

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

chiikko561 said:


> Banned for having thumbs

Click to collapse



Banned for not having thumbs. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for watching facebook stock
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting my post

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for 1Skip, 1DrawTwo, 1Reverse, and DrawFour - color changer. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for 1Skip, 1DrawTwo, 1Reverse, and DrawFour - color changer.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



...dafuq? Banned! 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## lessthanzach (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> ...dafuq? Banned!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for using a phone that's too big to fit in Michael Clark Duncan's hand. 

Sent from my Supercharged and KaK'd HTC One X


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

lessthanzach said:


> Banned for using a phone that's too big to fit in Michael Clark Duncan's hand.
> 
> Sent from my Supercharged and KaK'd HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because i agree with you  

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## lessthanzach (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because i agree with you
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned because I used to have that phone so your ban offends me. 

Sent from my Supercharged and KaK'd HTC One X


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

lessthanzach said:


> Banned because I used to have that phone so your ban offends me.
> 
> Sent from my Supercharged and KaK'd HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for not enjoying Mongolian salmon three times a week.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for not enjoying Mongolian salmon three times a week.

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed all the weird sh*t that went down last night 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I missed all the weird sh*t that went down last night
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I didnt

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because I didnt
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not inviting me last night 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned because you were invited but your rubbish hotmail account sent it to spam 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because you were invited but your rubbish hotmail account sent it to spam
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for not recommending a new mail provider. Such as Gmail™

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not recommending a new mail provider. Such as Gmail™
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing Gmail is better by pure instinct 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for not knowing Gmail is better by pure instinct
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



banned because animals know about gmail due to instinct

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gplock (Jun 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because animals know about gmail due to instinct
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because animal instinct is to survive.  Not gmail. My black window Jinx just wanted to eat. 

Sent from my My Motorola Defy.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

gplock said:


> Banned because animal instinct is to survive.  Not gmail. My black window Jinx just wanted to eat.
> 
> Sent from my My Motorola Defy.

Click to collapse



I asked my kitten and he said Gmail is boss. So I guess it is instinct 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## chiikko561 (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I asked my kitten and he said Gmail is boss. So I guess it is instinct
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for lying on your kitten like that


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I asked my kitten and he said Gmail is boss. So I guess it is instinct
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a dog

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned because I need sleep 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I need sleep
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## mikef (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for sleeping
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned Because all cats do is sleep. While you were sleeping I found vj_dustin's true picture. Hmm, doesn't work on the xda app unfortunately.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 7, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned Because all cats do is sleep. While you were sleeping I found vj_dustin's true picture. Hmm, doesn't work on the xda app unfortunately.

Click to collapse



unbanned for that awesome gif.. XD


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> unbanned for that awesome gif.. XD

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not following the rules.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting people break the rules

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not letting people break the rules
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not following rules.

CyanogenFire S™

_______________________________________
Join the Epic Side, we have Android!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for not following rules.
> 
> CyanogenFire S™
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being some dude on the net telling people they aren't following the rules. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being some dude on the net telling people they aren't following the rules.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for being a temp mod and telling people what to do
Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a temp mod and telling people what to do
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Bannnnneddddddd because I'm baaaaaaaaacckkkkk


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bannnnneddddddd because I'm baaaaaaaaacckkkkk

Click to collapse



Banned for going somewhere

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for going somewhere
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I went somewhere. I was right here working on a project


----------



## LJE (Jun 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for assuming I went somewhere. I was right here working on a project

Click to collapse



Banned for saying you're here, when you're clearly there 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## chbea (Jun 7, 2012)

ban for saying he there.


----------



## LJE (Jun 7, 2012)

chbea said:


> ban for saying he there.

Click to collapse



Banned for not believing that he's there 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not believing that he's there
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving proof

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not giving proof
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking hard enough http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRfr4HOragg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 7, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not looking hard enough http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRfr4HOragg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*ScReEcH* banned for the horid music

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> *ScReEcH* banned for the horid music
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having a gamers phone 

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 7, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having a gamers phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for having a average phone

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 7, 2012)

EVERYONE IS BANNED because its my BIRTHDAY!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## LJE (Jun 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for having a average phone
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to work in the video game industry 
Proof - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGar7KC6Wiw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> EVERYONE IS BANNED because its my BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for milking birthday wishes... ;p
Happy ban day 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for making up ban day.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for making up ban day.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



You've been banned hey

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned because I have a job interview in 2 hours. 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## mikef (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I have a job interview in 2 hours.
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Unbanned for good luck.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 7, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Unbanned for good luck.

Click to collapse



Banned because today is Thursday, but it is my Friday! Whooo!

PS: Got the title change, apparently. Just noticed.


----------



## chiikko561 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because today is Thursday, but it is my Friday! Whooo!
> 
> PS: Got the title change, apparently. Just noticed.

Click to collapse



Banned because everyday is my Friday...

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 7, 2012)

chiikko561 said:


> Banned because everyday is my Friday...
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being unemployed.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 7, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being unemployed.

Click to collapse



Banned for being employed.

CyanogenFire S™

_______________________________________
Join the Epic Side, we have Android!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 7, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for being employed.
> 
> CyanogenFire S™
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being clever. /s


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being clever. /s

Click to collapse



Banned for banning an unemployed person

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning an unemployed person
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned, because he needs to find a job. Be Productive!!!!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, because he needs to find a job. Be Productive!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not hiring him in a candy store.

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not hiring him in a candy store.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't own a candy store. And banned for not hiring him and blame me.


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 7, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I don't own a candy store. And banned for not hiring him and blame me.

Click to collapse



Banned for not owning a candy store.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for not owning a candy store.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying me One!


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned because I don't have moneh.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned because I don't have moneh.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having moneh nor Money!!!!


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned due to your need of perfection.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 7, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned due to your need of perfection.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling that it is unnecessary, that is why you have no money.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for you lot cheering me up after the weirdest Job interview of my life 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for you lot cheering me up after the weirdest Job interview of my life
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for having the weirdest job interview ever. What happened and for what were you applying for? I hope you got the job.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 7, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for having the weirdest job interview ever. What happened and for what were you applying for? I hope you got the job.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the Nerd Side, join the Potato side, we have Potatoes?


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for having potatoes.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Banned for having potatoes.

Click to collapse



Banned for not passing the Hot Potato.  

Next. -->


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for having the weirdest job interview ever. What happened and for what were you applying for? I hope you got the job.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for having Pi not Pie 

Ps dunno really just a lot of silence and I'm like do I say something?  Lol hopefully ice got it. It was for a it technition 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for having Pi not Pie
> 
> Ps dunno really just a lot of silence and I'm like do I say something?  Lol hopefully ice got it. It was for a it technition
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for following the rulez.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for following the rulez.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a HTC wildfire A510e and not a Commodore Amiga A500 


Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for making me have something that's like, 500 years old.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## chiikko561 (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for not wanting the super cool Amiga A500

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

chiikko561 said:


> Banned for not wanting the super cool Amiga A500
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me one

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

YOU ARE ALL BANNED FOR NEVER PLAYING TURRICAN 2!

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> YOU ARE ALL BANNED FOR NEVER PLAYING TURRICAN 2!
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned because unlike you I get to try out Halo 4

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking I care about a well over milked franchise.  I also hate gears of war 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Obey138 (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for hating Gears of War

Press Thanks button, if I helped.
Message provided to you by XDA Premium app installed on my Samsung Galaxy Mini GT-S5570 with DreamW-V6.2 (with CM7) ROM on board.


----------



## nerotNS (Jun 7, 2012)

Obey138 said:


> Banned for hating Gears of War
> 
> Press Thanks button, if I helped.
> Message provided to you by XDA Premium app installed on my Samsung Galaxy Mini GT-S5570 with DreamW-V6.2 (with CM7) ROM on board.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting this just a second before me.


Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 7, 2012)

Obey138 said:


> Banned for hating Gears of War
> 
> Press Thanks button, if I helped.
> Message provided to you by XDA Premium app installed on my Samsung Galaxy Mini GT-S5570 with DreamW-V6.2 (with CM7) ROM on board.

Click to collapse



Banned for that very helpful post. I should click thanks.

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




nerot said:


> Banned for posting this just a second before me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting just a second before me, as well.


----------



## Obey138 (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for banning me a couple of seconds ago.

Press Thanks button, if I helped.
Message provided to you by XDA Premium app installed on my Samsung Galaxy Mini GT-S5570 with DreamW-V6.2 (with CM7) ROM on board.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)

Obey138 said:


> Banned for banning me a couple of seconds ago.
> 
> Press Thanks button, if I helped.
> Message provided to you by XDA Premium app installed on my Samsung Galaxy Mini GT-S5570 with DreamW-V6.2 (with CM7) ROM on board.

Click to collapse



Banned for the low count.


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 7, 2012)

banned for having lower count than me  when you had a 2 yr lead


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 7, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> banned for having lower count than me  when you had a 2 yr lead

Click to collapse



Banned for having 3 closed topics

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned because.... Omg Squirrel!








Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because.... Omg Squirrel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Squirrel :0 SQUIRREL!!! SQ√ππ€|!!!

Yeah, and a ban or something because of that thing what you did then, you know?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Squirrel :0 SQUIRREL!!! SQ√ππ€|!!!
> 
> Yeah, and a ban or something because of that thing what you did then, you know?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being drunk 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for being the non drinking buzz kill....

Sent from FIREING MA LAZER... \BAUGHHHH/


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> Banned for being the non drinking buzz kill....
> 
> Sent from FIREING MA LAZER... \BAUGHHHH/

Click to collapse



Banned for peer pressure. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I asked my kitten and he said Gmail is boss. So I guess it is instinct
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying banned for and for having a phone bigger than a NFL players hand

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## lessthanzach (Jun 7, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned for not saying banned for and for having a phone bigger than a NFL players hand
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for essentially ripping off my ban one day earlier to the same person. 

Sent from my Supercharged and KaK'd HTC One X


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 7, 2012)

lessthanzach said:


> Banned for essentially ripping off my ban one day earlier to the same person.
> 
> Sent from my Supercharged and KaK'd HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not read your ban as I haven't been on this forum in a while 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 7, 2012)

Banned for not being on this forum for a while.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for not being on this forum for a while.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for being here too much 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being here too much
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for pot calling the kettle black 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for pot calling the kettle black
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up an oldish saying. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## nerotNS (Jun 7, 2012)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> Banned for being the non drinking buzz kill....
> 
> Sent from FIREING MA LAZER... \BAUGHHHH/

Click to collapse



Banned cus I shut down your laser.

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

nerot said:


> Banned cus I shut down your laser.
> 
> Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## nerotNS (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for having a better phone than me :S

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

nerot said:


> Banned for having a better phone than me :S
> 
> Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying a better phone
(or stealing one)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## nerotNS (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not buying a better phone
> (or stealing one)
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for you not knowing that my parents won't let me buy a GNex... 

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

nerot said:


> Banned for you not knowing that my parents won't let me buy a GNex...
> 
> Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned your parents for telling you that you can't buy a new phone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned your parents for telling you that you can't buy a new phone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll sell him my ↓ for 1200000000000000000 rupees 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## nerotNS (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I'll sell him my ↓ for 1200000000000000000 rupees
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't realize it's not money that's the problem it's my parents who "won't let me waste MY money on a expensive "toy" when there are better things"...

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I'll sell him my ↓ for 1200000000000000000 rupees
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for selling your phone for
 $ 218,418,732,153,055,400.00 AUD

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

nerot said:


> Banned because you didn't realize it's not money that's the problem it's my parents who "won't let me waste MY money on a expensive "toy" when there are better things"...
> 
> Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that sucks! I just preordered my phone without them knowing then dragged them along to buy it 







Hayden18 said:


> Banned for selling your phone for
> $ 218,418,732,153,055,400.00 AUD
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for converting it. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for selling your phone for
> $ 218,418,732,153,055,400.00 AUD
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing in that poxy currency

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for bringing in that poxy currency
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for calling the currency poxy when it's actually the government that's poxy

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling the currency poxy when it's actually the government that's poxy
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LJE (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling the currency poxy when it's actually the government that's poxy
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for blaming the government for poxyness.... I thought it came from comets passing close by

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't know what is poxy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Google™

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LJE (Jun 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not using Google™
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not leaving a link to Google
http://www.google.com.au/xhtml?client=ms-optus-au&hl=en&lr=lang_en&safe=high&site=search&q=

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not leaving a link to Google
> http://www.google.com.au/xhtml?client=ms-optus-au&hl=en&lr=lang_en&safe=high&site=search&q=
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for linking to Google.com.au Google.co.uk or gtfo 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## LJE (Jun 8, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for linking to Google.com.au Google.co.uk or gtfo
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for not using manners.. it's gtfo 'please'

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 8, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not using manners.. it's gtfo 'please'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you said "give the fork to Oswald please"

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LJE (Jun 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you said "give the fork to Oswald please"
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting Oswald to eat with his fingers 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 8, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for wanting Oswald to eat with his fingers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because Oswald doesn't have fingers

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because who the fudge is Oswald 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## LJE (Jun 8, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because who the fudge is Oswald
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for showing Oswald no respect 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## monkor (Jun 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being some dude on the net telling people they aren't following the rules.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the Dude! Always.

Sent from my Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because I'm the Dude! Always.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because with a sensation you ain't the dude 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 8, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because with a sensation you ain't the dude
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned because Oswald is the dude and he is a sensation spreading across the nation. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LJE (Jun 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because Oswald is the dude and he is a sensation spreading across the nation.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for limiting Oswald to one nation

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## spodie (Jun 8, 2012)

I ban MYSELF for being a virgin....
:-(

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Wyman881 (Jun 8, 2012)

spodie said:


> I ban MYSELF for being a virgin....
> :-(
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned for people assuming your gay 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 8, 2012)

Wyman881 said:


> Banned for people assuming your gay
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that we should not bring possibly offensive words into the thread. Don't call people gay. Just remember: WWOD. WHAT WOULD Oswald  DO!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 8, 2012)

spodie said:


> I ban MYSELF for being a virgin....
> :-(
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And I wouldn't say things like on the internet. You asking to get flamed

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## lessthanzach (Jun 8, 2012)

Wyman881 said:


> Banned for people assuming your gay
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling "you're" wrong and for being offensive. 

Sent from my Supercharged and KaK'd HTC One X


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 8, 2012)

lessthanzach said:


> Banned for spelling "you're" wrong and for being offensive.
> 
> Sent from my Supercharged and KaK'd HTC One X

Click to collapse



I apologize since I agree with you.... but banned for not banning the person above you

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I apologize since I agree with you.... but banned for not banning the person above you
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for apologizing. It's a sign of weakness


----------



## sdojoin (Jun 8, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for apologizing. It's a sign of weakness

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing his weakness




Thanks vokal1992


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for noticing his weakness
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using Links in signature


----------



## mikef (Jun 8, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for using Links in signature

Click to collapse



Banned cause you're gonna hate my sig then....


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 8, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned cause you're gonna hate my sig then....

Click to collapse



Banned.

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for using a phone bigger than 5 inches


----------



## mikef (Jun 8, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for using a phone bigger than 5 inches

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what she said.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because that's what she said.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what I said

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because that's what I said
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



That means.... he is a.... GIRL?!?!?!?

COOTIES! Banned!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> That means.... he is a.... GIRL?!?!?!?
> 
> COOTIES! Banned!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 8, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for making me laugh

Click to collapse



Banned for showing emotion!

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for showing emotion!
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for deja vu 

That's been said before

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mikef (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for deja vu
> 
> That's been said before
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Well, you know you are banned for not remembering that cats have very short memories.


----------



## monkor (Jun 8, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Well, you know you are banned for not remembering that cats have very short memories.

Click to collapse



Banned because while cats may have short term memories, they have 9 long lives

Sent from my Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Well, you know you are banned for not remembering that cats have very short memories.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing I'm not a cat person 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not knowing I'm not a cat person
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not replying to the person directly above you


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 8, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for not replying to the person directly above you

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a hairball... *cough* *cough*

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I have a hairball... *cough* *cough*
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because furballs can't have furballs

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because furballs can't have furballs
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because you just ruined my mental image of a furball coughing up a smaller furball....
Now I also think it's not possible :-(

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 8, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because you just ruined my mental image of a furball coughing up a smaller furball....
> Now I also think it's not possible :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cool bike and not sharing. 

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because you aren't the one. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you aren't the one.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you aren't either

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because your xperua s  is the one

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## lessthanzach (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you aren't either
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm waiting on a ps3 game to install and have nothing better to do. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jt.one (Jun 8, 2012)

lessthanzach said:


> Banned because I'm waiting on a ps3 game to install and have nothing better to do.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for using tapatalk.... 2

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 8, 2012)

jt.one said:


> banned for using tapatalk.... 2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Nexus One

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for using a Nexus One
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because nexus one is awesome .

HTC Wildfire S powered by CyanogenMod


----------



## sleepingturtle (Jun 8, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because nexus one is awesome .
> 
> HTC Wildfire S powered by CyanogenMod

Click to collapse



Banned for liking the nexus one while rocking the wildfire

Sent from my Android powered coffee coaster.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned because your xperua s  is the one
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Xperia not xperua

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## sdojoin (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it's Xperia not xperua
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Hahaha Banned for being sarcastic




Thanks vokal1992


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for making me edit...

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 8, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for making me edit...
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



banned from my new mouse.
banned for editing.


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned from my new mouse.
> banned for editing.

Click to collapse



Banned for not editing.


----------



## sanzNya (Jun 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned from my new mouse.
> banned for editing.

Click to collapse



Banned for still using animal for doing something...

sent by tapatalk via super xperia Neo


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 8, 2012)

sanzNya said:


> Banned for still using animal for doing something...
> 
> sent by tapatalk via super xperia Neo

Click to collapse



banned for that PJ :l


----------



## LJE (Jun 8, 2012)

sanzNya said:


> Banned for still using animal for doing something...
> 
> sent by tapatalk via super xperia Neo

Click to collapse



Banned for having the capital letter in your name in the wrong spot 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## sanzNya (Jun 8, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for having the capital letter in your name in the wrong spot
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for critics me and my gf name... 

sent by tapatalk via super xperia Neo


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)

Ban, because I don't know what's going on in this thread. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 8, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Ban, because I don't know what's going on in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being up-to-date.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## Android311 (Jun 8, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Ban, because I don't know what's going on in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for smiling  

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 8, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for smiling
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 8, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you.
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Ban for banning the person above you.

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for the same reason.  It's bananarama Time.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the same reason.  It's bananarama Time.

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason you banned the other person

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned to continue the same loop.

Don't Break it!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned to continue the same loop.
> 
> Don't Break it!

Click to collapse



Banned to keep the train rolling

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh Yes....

Ban to another Ban..  Let's roll


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Oh Yes....
> 
> Ban to another Ban..  Let's roll

Click to collapse



Banned for being the only other person here

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being the only other person here
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned! (I don't care to give a reason).

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned! (I don't care to give a reason).
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a zombie

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)

Ban to both of you.
1- for interrupting the loop
2- for bringing the Bath Salts slash Zombies in here.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Ban to both of you.
> 1- for interrupting the loop
> 2- for bringing the Bath Salts slash Zombies in here.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving us multiple choice reasons for banning 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for failing at the multiple choice.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for failing at the multiple choice.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me an F

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for deserving it!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for deserving it!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I deserve a crap grade at basic life skills

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for handling it that well


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for handling it that well

Click to collapse



Is that sarcasm

Anyway BANNED

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL!!
Banned for taking it serious


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

John McClane said:


> LOL!!
> Banned for taking it serious

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I was serious

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)

Well Banned for not been straight.! 
Ambiguous


----------



## Android311 (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for making him emo 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for calling me emo

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling me emo
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 8, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned because I said so

Click to collapse



banned coz "In the end it doesnt even matter" xD
\classic/


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cause you smell 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## loneagl (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned cuz your signature is greater than your post lol

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz your signature is greater than your post lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because ur signature is smaller than your post


----------



## Android311 (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for posting at 5:49 P.M


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for posting at 5:49 P.M

Click to collapse



Banned for the generic username 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 8, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for the generic username
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



banned for instagram usage.. V_V


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 8, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for the generic username
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling "user name" as "username"

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for instagram usage.. V_V

Click to collapse



Banned because instagram is cool 




Orange_furball said:


> Banned for misspelling "user name" as "username"
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because spelling username like that is okay and being pedantic 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because instagram is cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hipstergram ban


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for using a cartoon character as ur avatar!


----------



## andreas0013 (Jun 8, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for saying him noob..

Click to collapse



Banned for complicated name

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 8, 2012)

u r banned bcz u commented bfre me  xD
and. also fr a lame ban 
Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> u r banned bcz u commented bfre me  xD
> and. also fr a lame ban
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for all kinds of wrong 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## Akash Singh (Jun 8, 2012)

A quick question.. does someone really get banned if i ban him or her in this thread..?


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 8, 2012)

Akash Singh said:


> A quick question.. does someone really get banned if i ban him or her in this thread..?

Click to collapse



Yeah...but now you're banned by me! 

Sent from heaven!


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 8, 2012)

Akash Singh said:


> A quick question.. does someone really get banned if i ban him or her in this thread..?

Click to collapse



banned for posting a lame question   

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

Akash Singh said:


> A quick question.. does someone really get banned if i ban him or her in this thread..?

Click to collapse



Banned again for pure noobness 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 8, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned again for pure noobness
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



haha everyone ban him nly 
sry guy's fr interrupting the game bt o couldn't stp laughing  sry sry u can ban me or the person above me  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Ban for your bad grammar!


----------



## sknight13602 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned again for pure noobness
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse











paarthdesai said:


> haha everyone ban him nly
> sry guy's fr interrupting the game bt o couldn't stp laughing  sry sry u can ban me or the person above me
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Both banned for being dicks lol that's is a horrible newb question though lol

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

sknight13602 said:


> Both banned for being dicks lol that's is a horrible newb question though lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me o.o


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 8, 2012)

sknight13602 said:


> Both banned for being dicks lol that's is a horrible newb question though lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for saying ****, you ****

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for Russia making it 3-1

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> 30000  yay! 800th post for me and 30000th post on this thread  I ban you all for not doing this!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using smileys

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for using smileys
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for going back 771 posts get with the times! 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Android311 (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for extreme dreaming 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 8, 2012)

I ban Maclaw for stealing money.

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## orangekid (Jun 8, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> I ban Maclaw for stealing money.
> 
> *Deving Sense For Gio*

Click to collapse



banned for what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> I ban Maclaw for stealing money.
> 
> *Deving Sense For Gio*

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing money

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 8, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for stealing money
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



IM NOT THE ONE WHO STOLE MONEY!!!! ITS MACLAW

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> IM NOT THE ONE WHO STOLE MONEY!!!! ITS MACLAW
> 
> *Deving Sense For Gio*

Click to collapse



Banned for using CAPS LOCK,.

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 8, 2012)

orangekid said:


> banned for what the hell are you talking about?

Click to collapse



ICS Developer for gio ace mini fit stole money from donations, and didnt give money for the team.

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for going insane seriously stay on topic 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 8, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for going insane seriously stay on topic
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for dualbooting

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for booting to only 1 rom 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 8, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for booting to only 1 rom
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont care

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because i dont care
> 
> *Deving Sense For Gio*

Click to collapse



Banned for violating the no smiley rule

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 8, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for violating the no smiley rule
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you put words in my mouth

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because you put words in my mouth
> 
> *Deving Sense For Gio*

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you have a Galaxy Gio

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jun 8, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz you have a Galaxy Gio
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you live in MY galaxy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because you live in MY galaxy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz I live in Sweden
Lolz

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## iok1 (Jun 8, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz I live in Sweden
> Lolz
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for living in, oh wait, (skona mig svenska kamrat)


Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for living in, oh wait, (skona mig svenska kamrat)
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for living very near where I live

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for not being in the US and banned also for letting this thread go to sh!t lol


----------



## iok1 (Jun 8, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for living very near where I live
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for stalking
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping me!!! 4th time today  -_-


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for skipping me!!! 4th time today  -_-

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you banned me

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## iok1 (Jun 8, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz you banned me
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having Swedish tapatalk signature.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for having Swedish tapatalk signature.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining on my Tapatalk 2 signature

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for being an "old slow manual tulip" not a "new fast automatic daffodil"

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## iok1 (Jun 8, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for complaining on my Tapatalk 2 signature
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ctrl + c 

Ctrl + v my last post 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## wo88les (Jun 8, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Ctrl + c
> 
> Ctrl + v my last post
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for not using ctrl+w 

Sent from my X10S using xda premium


----------



## andreas0013 (Jun 8, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for not using ctrl+w
> 
> Sent from my X10S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a nerd

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

andreas0013 said:


> Banned for being a nerd
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling people nerds

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Jun 8, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for being an "old slow manual tulip" not a "new fast automatic daffodil"
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Do feel free to ban me for ignoring posts since the one I've quoted, but I had to ban him because the desert grows three miles a year. It just grows. It just grows. 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> Do feel free to ban me for ignoring posts since the one I've quoted, but I had to ban him because the desert grows three miles a year. It just grows. It just grows.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You are just "BANNED"

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> You are just "BANNED"
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to bed, I'm pi$$ed off, I'm emotionally wrecked and I haven't banned anybody for few days, so you're getting banned to make me feel slightly better :beer:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because I'm going to bed, I'm pi$$ed off, I'm emotionally wrecked and I haven't banned anybody for few days, so you're getting banned to make me feel slightly better :beer:

Click to collapse



And now its my time to swing the epic banhammer
Banned

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> And now its my time to swing the epic banhammer
> Banned
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for swinging your 'banhammer' in public 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 9, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for swinging your 'banhammer' in public
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because *sees nuclear banhammer explosion in distance* 
\----/
(*-*)
/----\

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned because this thread has gone down like a fart in a lift 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix


----------



## LJE (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because this thread has gone down like a fart in a lift
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in resurrection remix

Click to collapse



Banned because hot air rises 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 9, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because hot air rises
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Snowman farts don't. Ban.

Sent from my button nose using corncob pipe


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 9, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Snowman farts don't. Ban.
> 
> Sent from my button nose using corncob pipe

Click to collapse



Banned because snowman farts are NOT hot! They come out of an ice sphincter. Therefore cannot be warm. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LJE (Jun 9, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because snowman farts are NOT hot! They come out of an ice sphincter. Therefore cannot be warm.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because EVERYONE knows the gas buildup takes place away from the ice sphincter and the hot gas only cools by a degree or 2 at the most, as is it shot out through the ice sphincter at near supersonic speeds.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned because 1 whif of my ass right now and every snowman in the world would melt ! 

Night all ! 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## Android311 (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for causing global warming


----------



## LJE (Jun 9, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for causing global warming

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting a warm globe... it's winter in Australia and f****** cold 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 9, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not wanting a warm globe... it's winter in Australia and f****** cold
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz its summer in India and its f****** boiling..


----------



## s14evil (Jun 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz its summer in India and its f****** boiling..

Click to collapse



Banned cuz its nice in California 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not wanting a warm globe... it's winter in Australia and f****** cold
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying it's F****** cold in Australia

It's not cold 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## s14evil (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying it's F****** cold in Australia
> 
> It's not cold
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned cuz this is my weather 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned cuz this is my weather
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making it too small..

Heres my weather





Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for making it too small..
> 
> Heres my weather
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for the unpolished icons.


----------



## s14evil (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for making it too small..
> 
> Heres my weather
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your a banner 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## bord1er (Jun 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the unpolished icons.

Click to collapse



Your banned for uploading a pic which no one cares 

$ent From My $ensational $ensation :$


----------



## s14evil (Jun 9, 2012)

bord1er said:


> Your banned for uploading a pic which no one cares
> 
> $ent From My $ensational $ensation :$

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I can't resize my screen shot to be clear 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for making it too small..
> 
> Heres my weather
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for living on the west side of Australia 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 9, 2012)

bord1er said:


> Your banned for uploading a pic which no one cares
> 
> $ent From My $ensational $ensation :$

Click to collapse



banned for wrong ban.
I didnt upload it


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned bcos you got in the way while I "get my ban off'.... ohhhhhh yeeeeahhhhhhh!

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for living on the west side of Australia
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned myself for the same thing

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned bcos you got in the way while I "get my ban off'.... ohhhhhh yeeeeahhhhhhh!
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for being weird

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being weird
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not weird

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because you are not weird
> 
> *Deving Sense For Gio*

Click to collapse



Banned for not living in Pennsylvania 

©2012 HP TouchPad CM9


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not living in Pennsylvania
> 
> ©2012 HP TouchPad CM9

Click to collapse



Banned because i live where i want

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because i live where i want
> 
> *Deving Sense For Gio*

Click to collapse



Banned for living on earth

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not living in Pennsylvania
> 
> ©2012 HP TouchPad CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the most likely place in America that vampires would reside (if they actually existed, that is)

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 9, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for mentioning the most likely place in America that vampires would reside (if they actually existed, that is)
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for a) not banning the person above you. And b) what? Why wouldn't they live in the mountainous regions of Washington? Seems far more vampire friendly. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## n0ble (Jun 9, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for a) not banning the person above you. And b) what? Why wouldn't they live in the mountainous regions of Washington? Seems far more vampire friendly.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for having ginger furballs.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for a) not banning the person above you. And b) what? Why wouldn't they live in the mountainous regions of Washington? Seems far more vampire friendly.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not realising previous replies were shorter therefore posted sooner as I was still young, and not making allowances for such delays as beyond my control. Also banned for not getting (or admitting to) the obvious play on words gag °-°



n0ble said:


> Banned for having ginger furballs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 Banned for furballism.. It's illegal in 45 States 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for not realising previous replies were shorter therefore posted sooner as I was still young, and not making allowances for such delays as beyond my control. Also banned for not getting (or admitting to) the obvious play on words gag °-°
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making up laws

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for not realising previous replies were shorter therefore posted sooner as I was still young, and not making allowances for such delays as beyond my control. Also banned for not getting (or admitting to) the obvious play on words gag °-°
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's illegal in 37 not 45 states

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it's illegal in 37 not 45 states
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for making me confused

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for making me confused
> 
> *Deving Sense For Gio*

Click to collapse



Banned For Not Going School So Your Confused


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Jun 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for making me confused
> 
> *Deving Sense For Gio*

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused

search button..... just do it.....


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for being confused
> 
> search button..... just do it.....

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the above you

*Deving Sense For Gio*


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for not banning the above you
> 
> *Deving Sense For Gio*

Click to collapse



Banned to continue this pointless thread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned to continue this pointless thread
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for not sharpening this thread

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 9, 2012)

I ODIN, BESTOWITH THE BAN-HAMMER OF MIGHT UPON THEE!!!!!!!!!!--
^^
Banned for using the term 'sharpened' not in the same sentence as 'pencil'.
YeayYeay!


----------



## LJE (Jun 9, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> I ODIN, BESTOWITH THE BAN-HAMMER OF MIGHT UPON THEE!!!!!!!!!!--
> ^^
> Banned for using the term 'sharpened' not in the same sentence as 'pencil'.
> YeayYeay!

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word 'THEE' in a sentence without the words 'ULTIMATE LJE' in it

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 9, 2012)

I ODIN, BESTOWITH THE BAN-HAMMER OF MIGHT UPON THEE!!!!!!!!!!--
^^
Banned for having a signature with just a smiley-face but no explanation as to why. What is his name? Why is he happy? Did he just face many years battling unrequited-love only to find that he was loved all along, and accepted? It's too open! We will never know why he is happy... or who he truly is..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> I ODIN, BESTOWITH THE BAN-HAMMER OF MIGHT UPON THEE!!!!!!!!!!--
> ^^
> Banned for having a signature with just a smiley-face but no explanation as to why. What is his name? Why is he happy? Did he just face many years battling unrequited-love only to find that he was loved all along, and accepted? It's too open! We will never know why he is happy... or who he truly is..

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the past... Please get back in the 21st century

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Blue6IX (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for living in the past... Please get back in the 21st century
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned with mjolnir - not so advanced now, are we 

Sent from a digital distance.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Blue6IX said:


> Banned with mjolnir - not so advanced now, are we
> 
> Sent from a digital distance.

Click to collapse



Banned for ...

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for not having a real ban reason, brah!


----------



## Android311 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> Banned for not having a real ban reason, brah!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying brah

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Banned for saying brah
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to saying that 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for beating me to saying that
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned brah bcuz brah you brah dont brah overuse brah the brah word brah brah

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned brah bcuz brah you brah dont brah overuse brah the brah word brah brah
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me D:

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for confusing me D:
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding that

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned *FOR* understanding that.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> Banned *FOR* understanding that.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing all you had to do was ignore the word 'brah'

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for making me look like an idiot!


----------



## LJE (Jun 9, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> Banned for making me look like an idiot!

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking your propeller hat off to stop yourself from looking like an idiot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned by abusing a propeller hat user LoL


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for typing lol as LoL.


----------



## sanzNya (Jun 9, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> Banned for typing lol as LoL.

Click to collapse



Banned coz your name is ''thing''. 

sent by tapatalk via super xperia Neo


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 9, 2012)

sanzNya said:


> Banned coz your name is ''thing''.
> 
> sent by tapatalk via super xperia Neo

Click to collapse



banned for making fun out of names meany

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## CrackerTeg (Jun 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for making fun out of names meany
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being so sensitive.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

CrackerTeg said:


> Banned for being so sensitive.

Click to collapse



Banned for being insensitive

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mikef (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being insensitive
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being overly sensitive. OT, can anyone with a few minutes check this thread and give me your opinions/suggestions please by PM? Thank you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 9, 2012)

Unbanned for writing a great guide. Should definitely be stickied.

Pm'ed u


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned for writing a great guide. Should definitely be stickied.
> 
> Pm'ed u

Click to collapse



mf2112 did indeed write a great guide but you didn't ban anyone, so you're banned for that 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 9, 2012)

Mf2112 dude awesome guide. You shall never be banned. Kidcarter you're banned. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned! No kids allowed 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for being ageist 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## Android311 (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for making up words 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for not googling it.  It is a real word 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for not googling it.  It is a real word
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



Banned for telling people to google when they should Yahoo!

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for using yahoo.  That's just wrong! 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for not googling it.  It is a real word
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



banned for giving my brain boo boos (lame terms: my brain has too much info/my brain hurts)

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for using yahoo.  That's just wrong!
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



banned because...im sorry kind sir. unbanned for being against yahoo.

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for giving my brain boo boos (lame terms: my brain has too much info/my brain hurts)
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for using childish words

Also... http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ageism 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using childish words
> 
> Also... http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ageism
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned because agoo goo gaa goo. go gaa gaag go-ag

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because agoo goo gaa goo. go gaa gaag go-ag
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for using onomatopoeias 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## usaff22 (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned because onomatopoeia is a very difficult word to spell! (Thanks Chrome spell-check!)


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for using spell check

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for using spell check
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



Banned for not using it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not using it
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not needing to 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for not needing to
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a new sig. With grass growing on it.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 9, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I have a new sig. With grass growing on it.

Click to collapse



banned coz that looks like weed.
so you are also Jailed!!


----------



## mikef (Jun 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz that looks like weed.
> so you are also Jailed!!

Click to collapse



Banned because that is obviously a Chia-Sig. Cha-cha-cha-cha-Chia!


----------



## shantusingh (Jun 9, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because that is obviously a Chia-Sig. Cha-cha-cha-cha-Chia!

Click to collapse



banned because of alot of signatures


----------



## mikef (Jun 9, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned because of alot of signatures

Click to collapse



Banned since I only have one signature.


----------



## shantusingh (Jun 9, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned since I only have one signature.

Click to collapse



banned because of big grin smile


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

shantusingh said:


> banned because of big grin smile

Click to collapse



Banned because you are against big grins

DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for overuse of smileys.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Banned for overuse of smileys.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a killjoy 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Banned for overuse of smileys.

Click to collapse



Banned because i want to overuse smilies

DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for being a killjoy
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



 Banned for not being tall enough to fit in your avatar properly


Pancakes_Gio banned for being few seconds faster than me posting, forcing another edit.. Dammit!

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for not being tall enough to fit in your avatar properly
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for making no sense, im not ray!

DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!


----------



## Jovenitto (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for not being ray. 


Sent from somewhere in the Galactic Sector ZZ9 Plural Z Alpha, in the Western Spiral Arm of The Galaxy.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

Jovenitto said:


> Banned for not being ray.
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the Galactic Sector ZZ9 Plural Z Alpha, in the Western Spiral Arm of The Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Banned

DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for making no sense, im not ray!
> 
> DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me in mid-edit of that ban that made no sense cos you're too fast. 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## mikef (Jun 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned
> 
> DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a really tall skinny sig.


----------



## mar.ioo (Jun 9, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for having a really tall skinny sig.

Click to collapse



BANNED for not liking really tall skinny sig!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 9, 2012)

mar.ioo said:


> BANNED for not liking really tall skinny sig!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a junior member banner.


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for having a junior member banner.

Click to collapse



Banned for.picking on a junior member..


----------



## duude88 (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for calling Google evil. How dare you!


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 9, 2012)

duude88 said:


> Banned for calling Google evil. How dare you!

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing Google is evil...wake up drink that coffee..I tell you Google is evil..


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for not stopping Germany play football 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for not stopping Germany play football

Click to collapse



Banned for not responding to the person above you. 

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned because I didn't need to 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I didn't need to
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



Banned for upholding your right to change topic before everyone (benthe1) was in agreement as to the evilness (or not) of 'that Search engine' 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned because bing is the root of all evil 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because bing is the root of all evil
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



Banned for using Bing

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for using Bing
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't use bing I use Google.  Bing Is evil I tell thee!! 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I don't use bing I use Google.  Bing Is evil I tell thee!!
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



Banned for using word 'thee' without being 'HE, ODIN' and so invoking the wrath of Thing O Doom.... 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for using word 'thee' without being 'HE, ODIN' and so invoking the wrath of Thing O Doom....
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Bsnned bcuz you aint smart enough

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Bsnned bcuz you aint smart enough
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol banned for criticism..spelled banned and because wrong.


----------



## mikef (Jun 9, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Lol banned for criticism..spelled banned and because wrong.

Click to collapse



Banned for missing the  instead of


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for using too much smiles..


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

chintamanijaipuri said:


> Banned for using too much smiles..

Click to collapse



banned for trying to act smart 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for trying to act over smart..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> banned for trying to act smart
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the default xda premium signature

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

banned cz ur googles are aint cool..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned cz ur googles are aint cool..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not having a avatar 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for not seeing carefully, thats a blank avatsr...:thumbdown:

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> banned for not having a avatar
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a avatar

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for having a creepy yellow color avatar..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned for having a creepy yellow color avatar..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz my avatar is a Android

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned for having a creepy yellow color avatar..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for repetition of avatar word

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for using half english singnature..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for being confused 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned for using half english singnature..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



bonjour. tu as bannd. au revior.

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> bonjour. tu as bannd. au revior.
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for using french 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned for using half english singnature..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm, I think ill need to ban you.
BANNED

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Hmm, I think ill need to ban you.
> BANNED
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not KNOWING you needed to ban him.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not KNOWING you needed to ban him.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Tapatalk

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for not using Tapatalk
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for using tapatalk and not changing ur avatar still after getting banned..aint u afraid of getting mor e ban..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned for using tapatalk and not changing ur avatar still after getting banned..aint u afraid of getting mor e ban..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having the LG P500

I <3 Developing


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned for using tapatalk and not changing ur avatar still after getting banned..aint u afraid of getting mor e ban..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because mor e isn't a word

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned because mor e isn't a word
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for trying to act smart and not understanding that is a typing error 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> banned for trying to act smart and not understanding that is a typing error
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned from the new XDA 2013 beta theme.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> banned for trying to act smart and not understanding that is a typing error
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



You have posted to much today, and now you have a BAN

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> You have posted to much today, and now you have a BAN
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



haha.. even you  in every off topic thread lst one Page is of our posts  lols

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> haha.. even you  in every off topic thread lst one Page is of our posts  lols
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for violating the talk about other members rule

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## iok1 (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> banned for trying to act smart and not understanding that is a typing error
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the typing error when you dont use proper grammar.


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for violating the talk about other members rule
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for spamming..on every thread...:thumbdown:

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for pointing out the typing error when you dont use proper grammar.

Click to collapse



Well, its you again, and now you are banned for lifetime from XDA

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## iok1 (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Well, its you again, and now you are banned for lifetime from XDA
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then why am I posting back? Banned back


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Well, its you again, and now you are banned for lifetime from XDA
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because iok1 is my friend! and should never get banned!

I <3 Developing


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because iok1 is my friend! and should never get banned!
> 
> I <3 Developing

Click to collapse



banned for saving others from getting ban..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Well, its you again, and now you are banned for lifetime from XDA
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not checking your PM's.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned for saving others from getting ban..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having topics!!

I <3 Developing


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for not having topics!!
> 
> I <3 Developing

Click to collapse



banned for visting my profile..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned for visting my profile..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because my profile is forever alone :'(

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because my profile is forever alone :'(
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned if you will not create  50 topics today..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned if you will not create  50 topics today..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming the forum 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for spamming the forum
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



ban, if you will not delete your xda a/c today..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> ban, if you will not delete your xda a/c today..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having XDA Air Conditioning. It is pretty hot here.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 9, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for having XDA Air Conditioning. It is pretty hot here.

Click to collapse



banned because *sweats* its... *flicks sweat* gawd... *Zzzzzz*

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because *sweats* its... *flicks sweat* gawd... *Zzzzzz*
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned cz you not being intelligent then me..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned cz you not being intelligent then me..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 10, 2012)

banned for bringing family guy into this...ill bring cat norris into this then


> banned for misspelling "chuck"

Click to collapse



banned because i mean CAT norris...hes gonna scratch if you annoy him...*ghostly voice*

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (Jun 10, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned because ...
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for proxy banning.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because Armour of God is on tv! 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Tiplite2004 (Jun 10, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because Armour of God is on tv!
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned for TMI in your signature

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 10, 2012)

Tiplite2004 said:


> Banned for TMI in your signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for no signature.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 10, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for no signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for making him feel bad 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## corby2geek (Jun 10, 2012)

So..I banned you all because providing this great-great forum


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

corby2geek said:


> So..I banned you all because providing this great-great forum

Click to collapse



Banned for not following rules 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not following rules
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned coz rules are meant to be broken. (cliche) :|


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for having a trollface in your avatar.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for being on xda the same time as me 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for being on xda the same time as me
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining... If you want to complain go to facebook

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining... If you want to complain go to facebook
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because Google+ is better. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 10, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because Google+ is better.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for that awesome joke..!! XD XD


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for that awesome joke..!! XD XD

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking its a joke. 

+1 this post on Google+™

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking its a joke.
> 
> +1 this post on Google+™
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



:thumbup: Hayden18 Likes this status

BANNED for using a Galaxy Note

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> :thumbup: Hayden18 Likes this status
> 
> BANNED for using a Galaxy Note
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of my large phone. Do I smell incompetence?

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being jealous of my large phone. Do I smell incompetence?
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm not jealous of your oversized phone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Bloodflame (Jun 10, 2012)

banned for being a sony fanboy, mr. xperia-is-better


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bloodflame said:


> banned for being a sony fanboy, mr. xperia-is-better

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm a fan boy



Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I'm a fan boy
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned if all those who posted here not slaps u atleast  50 times..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> banned if all those who posted here not slaps u atleast  50 times..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for slapping me


Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for slapping me
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for *****ing about being slapped. man up, ya wuss! 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## LJE (Jun 10, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned for *****ing about being slapped. man up, ya wuss!
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for eating cabbage from your cabbage garden

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 10, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for eating cabbage from your cabbage garden
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont know what cabbage is

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## RomWiz (Jun 10, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because i dont know what cabbage is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you know what it is

Skickat från min GT-I9300 via tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 10, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because you know what it is
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9300 via tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because he might be allergic to greens

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because he might be allergic to greens
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having a black profile picture

I <3 Developing


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for having a black profile picture
> 
> I <3 Developing

Click to collapse



Banned for racial profiling

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## kecikhebat (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for racial profiling
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse





banned for using that nick..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

kecikhebat said:


> banned for using that nick..

Click to collapse



Banned for your safety and the also the safety of others

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Alphaneus (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because I'm not unsafe.

Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7


----------



## LJE (Jun 10, 2012)

Alphaneus said:


> Banned because I'm not unsafe.
> 
> Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7

Click to collapse



Banned for using protection 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for using protection
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting someone use safety

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not letting someone use safety
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned.... so you now have plenty of free time to go swim with dolphins. 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned.... so you now have plenty of free time to go swim with dolphins.
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I want to swim with dolphins

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I want to swim with dolphins
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned coz "Fck you whaaales & fck you dolpheeens".. XD XD


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz "Fck you whaaales & fck you dolpheeens".. XD XD

Click to collapse



Banned on behalf of the 'whales & dolphin interstellar alliance'. They have enough to deal with, what with the hunting and the killing and the swimming with humans and sh!t, they don't need you ripping abuse on them too....... 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Alphaneus (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because I'm a demigod. 

Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for lying

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Alphaneus (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because you didn't get the reference.  

Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for lying
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the questions thread! How dare you? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being in the questions thread! How dare you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well then I ban you for the same reason now..... Get Out 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Alphaneus (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for using my ban. 
You can't ban with the same ban.

Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Alphaneus said:


> Banned for using my ban.
> You can't ban with the same ban.
> 
> Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7

Click to collapse



Banned for saying what I can and can't do on this thread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for not listening to him


----------



## liamwli (Jun 10, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for not listening to him

Click to collapse



Banned because your not using the 2013 beta theme (I hope).


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

liamwli said:


> Banned because your not using the 2013 beta theme (I hope).

Click to collapse



Banned for guessing

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for not guessing

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not guessing
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for using a sexy xperia beside, it is not..:thumbdown:
.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for using a cheap phone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using a cheap phone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for saying my phone cheap..

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for being online when I posted this post.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for being online when I posted this post.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned for being online to post that post

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for a useless ban

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for a useless ban
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for singling out 1 from the 31000+ others

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for being above me

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being above me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lower myself

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for lowering yourself further

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for lowering yourself further
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for perpetuating my lowly status

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 10, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for perpetuating my lowly status
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for using cm7

I <3 Developing


----------



## Alphaneus (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for not having a stable cm9.  

Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 10, 2012)

Alphaneus said:


> Banned for not having a stable cm9.
> 
> Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting the gio community and insulting galaxy ics team


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 10, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for insulting the gio community and insulting galaxy ics team

Click to collapse



[email protected]ππ€d ¢0z I'm baaaacckkkkkk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for having a black profile picture
> 
> I <3 Developing

Click to collapse



banned because i changed it

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 10, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> [email protected]ππ€d ¢0z I'm baaaacckkkkkk

Click to collapse



banned for drinking booze without me D:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for drinking booze without me D:
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for reversed smiley code 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 10, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for reversed smiley code
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned because awesome face told me to ban you

I <3 Developing


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 10, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because awesome face told me to ban you
> 
> I <3 Developing

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm waiting

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Nezys (Jun 10, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned because I'm waiting
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still waiting!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

Nezys said:


> Banned because you're still waiting

Click to collapse



banned bcos l'oreal says you're worth it..


Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## John McClane (Jun 10, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned bcos l'oreal says you're worth it..
> 
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting L'oreal. Use Just for Men instead 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for being macho 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 10, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for being macho
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



Banned for not being Macho and for sending that message from a huge name galaxy s 2.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for no signature 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 10, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for no signature
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and rootbox using xda premium currently in rootbox

Click to collapse



Banned because i sent this message from my awesome Potato dual potatoting between nice potato and bad potato using a knife.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 10, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because i sent this message from my awesome Potato dual potatoting between nice potato and bad potato using a knife.

Click to collapse



Banned for misuse of the word awesome 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Alphaneus (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because my signature> yours

Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 10, 2012)

Alphaneus said:


> Banned because my signature> yours
> 
> Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone actually exists 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LeParkour012 (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because I just bought a mini-sd card, 16Gb designed only for android phone to extend transfer speed.

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 10, 2012)

LeParkour012 said:


> Banned because I just bought a mini-sd card, 16Gb designed only for android phone to extend transfer speed.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is a *****.. 



cat.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 10, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because your avatar is a *****..
> 
> 
> 
> cat.

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is a potato!

I <3 Developing


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 10, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because your avatar is a *****..
> 
> 
> 
> cat.

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is a potato and now I want a potato 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join in the thread --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1700085


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because your avatar is a potato and now I want a potato
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join in the thread --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1700085

Click to collapse



Banned foorrrr wanteng simethin as dumb as a potaayto


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 10, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned foorrrr wanteng simethin as dumb as a potaayto

Click to collapse



Banned for judging my choices

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1700085


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 10, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned foorrrr wanteng simethin as dumb as a potaayto

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling wanting

I <3 Developing


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for misspelling wanting
> 
> I <3 Developing

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning the other mistakes

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1700085


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 10, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for misspelling wanting
> 
> I <3 Developing

Click to collapse



Band four knot understaindeng intenshinal mispelleng


----------



## Alphaneus (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for no speak right

Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 10, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Band four knot understaindeng intenshinal mispelleng

Click to collapse



banned for using...onoma...no...banned for giving me english lessons

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

txet gnisrever ton rof dennab

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> txet gnisrever ton rof dennab
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



:seyellor: txet gnisrever rof dennab

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## LJE (Jun 10, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> txet gnisrever ton rof dennab
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for reversing text 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 10, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for reversing text
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for repeating the ban i done. 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for repeating the ban i done.
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for terrible grammar. 

©2012 HP TouchPad CM9


----------



## wilbso (Jun 10, 2012)

Don_VUKodlak said:


> Banned for being a jerk.
> 
> ____________________________________
> Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a jerk to another jerk

W!LßSO @ XDA


----------



## wilbso (Jun 10, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for terrible grammar.
> 
> ©2012 HP TouchPad CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for good grammer

W!LßSO @ XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for consecutive posts instead of multiple bans in one only

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 10, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for consecutive posts instead of multiple bans in one only
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz u dnt hav ↓

©2012 HP TouchPad CM9


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 10, 2012)

Wanker ban.

Sent from my ****e using bugger premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 11, 2012)

Ban for making no sense


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 11, 2012)

ban for EXPECTING it to make sense.


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 11, 2012)

Ban for caps.


----------



## andreas0013 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ban for wrong ban

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

BaNNed FoR NoT UsInG CAPS!!!

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> BaNNed FoR NoT UsInG CAPS!!!
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned. 

Bnnfrntuifcaps. Aedoosn. If you know what those two are, you get an internet cookie. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for letting this thread go t**s up 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 11, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for letting this thread go t**s up
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom

Click to collapse



Banned because ** are NOT alpha numeric characters 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## mikef (Jun 11, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because ** are NOT alpha numeric characters
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because my keyboard includes more than alphanumeric characters and they all work here even though I am not including any in my post


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for a lame excuse

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Intellectua1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banning everyone above me for banning people on a banning post while not banning yourself for banning people for no reason.. Now ban that...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Jun 11, 2012)

Intellectua1 said:


> Banning everyone above me for banning people on a banning post while not banning yourself for banning people for no reason.. Now ban that...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because Nielsen just paid me two dollars to lie to them about what I watch on TV.  I told them I watch The Daily Show and The Colbert Report and I don't even have cable right now. I watch on the Internet.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Intellectua1 said:


> Banning everyone above me for banning people on a banning post while not banning yourself for banning people for no reason.. Now ban that...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the rules

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mikef (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not knowing the rules
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone I have already properly banned.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 11, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for banning someone I have already properly banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it was proper. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for having a copyright symbol in your reply.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for not having the copyright symbol in your reply

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 11, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned.
> 
> Bnnfrntuifcaps. Aedoosn. If you know what those two are, you get an internet cookie.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me my cookie..
It's a bunch of letters that spell out 'Banned for not using cAps.'

Or 'BAnned for not using caps.'

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 11, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not giving me my cookie..
> It's a bunch of letters that spell out 'Banned for not using cAps.'
> 
> Or 'BAnned for not using caps.'
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what that said...nerd

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## lessthanzach (Jun 11, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for knowing what that said...nerd
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what that said. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned... That is all

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for using tapatalk

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for not using the full desktop Site in your phones browser!


----------



## HaloMediaz (Jun 11, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for not using the full desktop Site in your phones browser!

Click to collapse



Banned for discouraging people to use desktop site instead if paying for apps. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 11, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for not using the full desktop Site in your phones browser!

Click to collapse



Banned because tapatalk is more mobile friendly, and takes less taps to do what you want. Even on a galaxy note, browsing a full forum site is tedious and time consuming. Tapatalk makes it all simple. With the introduction of syncing in tapatalk 2.0, now on all of your devices you will have your favorite forums. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 11, 2012)

HaloMediaz said:


> Banned for discouraging people to use desktop site instead if paying for apps.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting develppers

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for supporting develppers
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for performing a double ban

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join My Thread


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for performing a double ban
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join My Thread

Click to collapse



Banned for ______.

A) hyper link in signature
B) being a cool bean in a potato world
C) dude! Where's my car?
D) Steve Jobs 

This question is worth 2 points. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## SpyderX (Jun 11, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for ______.
> 
> A) hyper link in signature
> B) being a cool bean in a potato world
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding us about exams :groan:

Oh the irony of this post...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for ______.
> 
> A) hyper link in signature
> B) being a cool bean in a potato world
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm going for B. I hope I'm right :&



SpyderX said:


> Banned for reminding us about exams :groan:
> 
> Oh the irony of this post...

Click to collapse



Banned for groaning about exams. Get um over and done with 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join My Thread


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm going for B. I hope I'm right :&
> 
> 
> Banned for groaning about exams. Get um over and done with
> ...

Click to collapse



*rings bell* "Ding ding ding!"

Correct! I was hoping someone would go with the obvious "A" 

*hands him the two points* 

these points are redeemable at any time. One point will unban you once. 

But...

Banned for saying "um" instead of "them"

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Android311 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for having to much time on your hands to post all that 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 11, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for having to much time on your hands to post all that
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Banned because its 1:43 AM and there is nothing else to do. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## LJE (Jun 11, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because its 1:43 AM and there is nothing else to do.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the past...
It's 3.50pm Monday here 

*wanna know what happens in the future?
You get banned 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 11, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for living in the past...
> It's 3.50pm Monday here
> 
> *wanna know what happens in the future?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the future...the past is better 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for being in the future...the past is better
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



banned because were a PRESENT!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for forgetting the apostrophe!


----------



## sa1yan (Jun 11, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> Banned for forgetting the apostrophe!

Click to collapse



Banned for ugly avatar!

Sent from an Ice Captivate Sandwich.


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for insulting the Blood Reaver!
-drains life-


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for draining someone's life

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## sanzNya (Jun 11, 2012)

Alphaneus said:


> Banned because I'm a demigod.
> 
> Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7

Click to collapse



Banned. Bcause u're alpha. Who am i? Beta? Lol.

sent by tapatalk via super xperia Neo


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

sanzNya said:


> Banned. Bcause u're alpha. Who am i? Beta? Lol.
> 
> sent by tapatalk via super xperia Neo

Click to collapse



Banned for not spelling YOU'RE correctly 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not spelling YOU'RE correctly
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for yelling the word "you're"

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me for yelling

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning me for yelling
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking yelling is right


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for thinking yelling is right

Click to collapse



Banned because yelling is the only way to get a message through to people these days

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because yelling is the only way to get a message through to people these days
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned because you were meant to help Lisa with her costume. You made her cry, then I cried, then Maggie laughed, She's such a little trooper !

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

LJE said:


> banned because you were meant to help Lisa with her costume. You made her cry, then I cried, then Maggie laughed, She's such a little trooper !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not asking for help

You don't ask I don't help 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for not helping

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for not helping
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not asking

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not asking
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned coz i have no clue what you are talking about and no i will not check the previous pages..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i have no clue what you are talking about and no i will not check the previous pages..

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy now go visit another thread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for using a sexy phone.

Sent From My Sexy Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for using a sexy phone.
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Unbanned for saying my phone is sexy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Banned for changing your sig to copy mine 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## SpyderX (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Unbanned for saying my phone is sexy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Banned for changing your sig to copy mine
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being like Apple Inc.

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for saying im like apple...

Do I sue everyone because I feel like it??

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## SpyderX (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying im like apple...
> 
> Do I sue everyone because I feel like it??
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



No. I mean the banned for changing signature to be like mine part . Just a joke.

Banned for er.... for being human. That's right, imma Martian! :what:

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

SpyderX said:


> No. I mean the banned for changing signature to be like mine part . Just a joke.
> 
> Banned for er.... for being human. That's right, imma Martian! :what:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I cbf reading that 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I cbf reading that
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for using a slang that i am not aware of.
Google says cbf - cant be fcked.. 
that doesnt seem right.. :|


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I cbf reading that
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for *C*rying *B*e*F*ore reading that.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using a slang that i am not aware of.
> Google says cbf - cant be fcked..
> that doesnt seem right.. :|

Click to collapse



Unbanned for guessing correctly 
Banned for using google :thumbdown:

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for *C*rying *B*e*F*ore reading that.

Click to collapse



Banned because that made no sense

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because that made no sense
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because cbf made no sense. So I made sense of it.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because cbf made no sense. So I made sense of it.

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for using a slang no one is aware of.
and double banned for not telling what it meant till now.. 

cbf- come by fuhrer?? xD


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using a slang no one is aware of.
> and double banned for not telling what it meant till now..
> 
> cbf- come by fuhrer?? xD

Click to collapse



Banned for making up slang when I've already told you what it is

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for the sake of boobies 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## loneagl (Jun 11, 2012)

Have to ban u AGAIN cuz your posts smaller than your signature

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cause you posts are larger than your signature

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned cause you posts are larger than your signature
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



I came here for one reason only, and that sir, is to ban you and everyone who bans after me..

BANNED because I missed banning


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I came here for one reason only, and that sir, is to ban you and everyone who bans after me..
> 
> BANNED because I missed banning

Click to collapse



Banned for missing something like banning


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for missing something like banning

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought it was Olympus Mons.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I thought it was Olympus Mons.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowin it's called both.
Banned for looking at where I live. Stalker!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not knowin it's called both.
> Banned for looking at where I live. Stalker!

Click to collapse



unbanned because i get that feeling everytime...the feeling...that someones stalking me...and unbanned for being EPIC!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 11, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> unbanned because i get that feeling everytime...the feeling...that someones stalking me...and unbanned for being EPIC!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Unbanned for unbanning me


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 11, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> unbanned because i get that feeling everytime...the feeling...that someones stalking me...and unbanned for being EPIC!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having a username based off of a old tv show with Patrick Moore and Dominic thingy. I preferred Get Real on CITV 

Sent from my Awesome I9100      Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for having a username based off of a old tv show with Patrick Moore and Dominic thingy. I preferred Get Real on CITV
> 
> Sent from my Awesome I9100      Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing too much


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for having a username based off of a old tv show with Patrick Moore and Dominic thingy. I preferred Get Real on CITV
> 
> Sent from my Awesome I9100      Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for watching CITV at your age !!!

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Banned for knowing too much

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing enough


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned for watching CITV at your age !!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being the second person that is on Mars today.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned for watching CITV at your age

Click to collapse



Banned because i was 7!



Sent from my Awesome I9100      Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 11, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because i was 7!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Awesome I9100      Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for getting your age confused with your 'thanks'


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for getting your age confused with your 'thanks'

Click to collapse



Banned for making me LOL


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for getting your age confused with your 'thanks'

Click to collapse



Banned for net stalking me

Sent from my Awesome I9100      Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 11, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for net stalking me
> 
> Sent from my Awesome I9100      Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because you followed me here.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because you followed me here.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying 

Sent from my Awesome I9100      Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because you followed me here.

Click to collapse



Banned for weed on your name


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for weed on your name

Click to collapse



Banned for not having weed on your name. You didn't click the link.


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

banned for having a troll link


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> banned for having a troll link

Click to collapse



Banned for telling... SHHHHH!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for telling... SHHHHH!

Click to collapse



Banned because you told me not to click and so, I'm not clicking


----------



## iok1 (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you told me not to click and so, I'm not clicking

Click to collapse



Banned for being the #1 banner and banned in this thread.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for being the #1 banner and banned in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for uncovering my secret ID


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for uncovering my secret ID

Click to collapse



Banned for unleashing my ban powers

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for unleashing my ban powers
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned bcos they are battery powered 'ban powers' & the cells are flat now

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned bcos they are battery powered 'ban powers' & the cells are flat now
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned cause your from Wales ! My dad is from Wales...... Are you my dad ?


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned cause your from Wales ! My dad is from Wales...... Are you my dad ?

Click to collapse



Banned because I love techno house 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because I love techno house
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz dubstep is better than techno

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cause dubstep is a fancy name for Garage !


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned cause dubstep is a fancy name for Garage !

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz thats not what dubstep is

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## lopman (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned cause dubstep is a fancy name for Garage !

Click to collapse



Banned cause you use the ! symbol


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned cause dubstep is a fancy name for Garage !

Click to collapse



Banned for not recognising your old man and buying me a beer even though I lovingly raised you from a egg... You're a terrible son

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for not recognising your old man and buying me a beer even though I lovingly raised you from a egg... You're a terrible son
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for using a custom rom

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

banned for leaving me at birth and NEVER SENDING ME A BIRTHDAY CARD !!!!  



(joking )


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> banned for leaving me at birth and NEVER SENDING ME A BIRTHDAY CARD !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (joking )

Click to collapse



Banned for joking

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

banned for believing me !!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> banned for believing me !!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for banning me
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on my long lost son

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for picking on my long lost son
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i banned your son, family ban LOL

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

gwahardd am gasineb Cymraeg


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for the generic username 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned so I don't have to pay 18 years worth of alimoney to the child support agency

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> gwahardd am gasineb Cymraeg

Click to collapse



Banned for writing random ****

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

banned for not google translating !


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for writing random ****
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not understanding how this topic works

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> banned for not google translating !

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz I cant bcuz im on my phone

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz I cant bcuz im on my phone
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone !


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz I cant bcuz im on my phone
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for lying you can go on the net you can use Google translate 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz I cant bcuz im on my phone
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for having no browser or data plan on your phone making googling impossible... (wut?)

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for lying you can go on the net you can use Google translate
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz i dont have time for that

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 11, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz i dont have time for that
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because you do...you just dont want to

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for being the 'great & powerful Oz'

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 11, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for being the 'great & powerful Oz'
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned because you touch my talala!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 12, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because you touch my talala!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because.... do I really need an explanation?

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because.... do I really need an explanation?
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not providing an explanation

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Alphaneus (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for not understanding the explanation between the lines

Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Alphaneus said:


> Banned for not understanding the explanation between the lines
> 
> Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7

Click to collapse



banned for banning him for not looking at a OlD explanation

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned because I just woke up and need to do something

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Alphaneus (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for needing sleep. 

Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 12, 2012)

Alphaneus said:


> Banned for needing sleep.
> 
> Sent from my 8-Core LG Galaxy S7

Click to collapse



Banned because my litterbox is full :O

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because my litterbox is full :O
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for not going to the toilet like everyone else

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for going to the toilet with your phone

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Nick0703 (Jun 12, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for going to the toilet with your phone
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting him enjoying himself!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking about him enjoying himself

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for thinking about him enjoying himself
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



banned because i'll not join threads there and there.. xD


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for writing "there" 2 times

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## 49ml (Jun 12, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for writing "there" 2 times
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse




Banned for the random capital n in your name...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 12, 2012)

49ml said:


> Banned for the random capital n in your name...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for the random "4" "9" "m" and "l" in your name. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## noahk423 (Jun 12, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for the random "4" "9" "m" and "l" in your name.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for too many quotation marks...

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

noahk423 said:


> Banned for too many quotation marks...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm stranded on Mars


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I'm stranded on Mars

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving earth

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for leaving earth
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not going to the sun like me.! 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned because I don't want to burn. I'd prefer to live

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I don't want to burn. I'd prefer to live
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you'd burn... pff mere mortal 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 12, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for thinking you'd burn... pff mere mortal
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not telling me which among these 2 should i buy.. 
I guess you can click me!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for not making your own decisions

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## SpyderX (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for banning others.

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz that one's been used a hundred or so pages back!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cos I'm at work and need to do something vaguely productive before the end of my morning tea break

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for being on XDA instead of working

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

banned for assuming work is more important than XDA


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing that

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for knowing that
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for lame reasons


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned because this is my 100th post.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 12, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned because this is my 100th post.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care.

HTC Wildfire S powered by Sense 3.5


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I don't care.
> 
> HTC Wildfire S powered by Sense 3.5

Click to collapse



Banned because this is my 16,501 post


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for bragging

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned because this is my 2,015th post

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

B to the A to the N


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for not being here earlier

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not being here earlier
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for begging people to come


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for begging people to come

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't do the banning on my own

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I can't do the banning on my own
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because you can ban yourself


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned because your a bad person

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm Here NOW!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for being last to post

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being last to post
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not. You are. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned cuz i forgot to brush n my girl friend reminded me

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I'm not. You are.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're wrong again young padawan

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I'm not. You are.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because last post wins


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because last post wins

Click to collapse



Banned for the misconception of the thread. This is a Ban Thread, not a race to last post. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the misconception of the thread. This is a Ban Thread, not a race to last post.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using big words

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using big words
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for using small words.

HTC Wildfire S powered by Sense 3.5


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for having a wildfire S

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having a wildfire S
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because xperia s is not sexy

HTC Wildfire S powered by Sense 3.5


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because xperia s is not sexy
> 
> HTC Wildfire S powered by Sense 3.5

Click to collapse



Banned for being the millionth person to say that

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being the millionth person to say that
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for exaggeration


----------



## mikef (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for exaggeration

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting sarcasm.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not getting sarcasm.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting my sarcasm


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not getting my sarcasm

Click to collapse



Banned for having sarcasm

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for being sarcastic about sarcasm


----------



## mikef (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having sarcasm
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for completing the sarcasm cycle.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for not having enough sarcasm and over using the word

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## trashwill (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not having enough sarcasm and over using the word
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



 banned for talking about sarcasm... 

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## SpyderX (Jun 12, 2012)

trashwill said:


> banned for talking about sarcasm...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing this mind blowing discussion about sarcasm.

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

SpyderX said:


> Banned for continuing this mind blowing discussion about sarcasm.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because sarcasm is GREAT! *sarcasm*

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because sarcasm is GREAT! *sarcasm*
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because the ammount of sarcasm on this thread is OVER 9000!!!!!!


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 12, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because the ammount of sarcasm on this thread is OVER 9000!!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned because u r using weird potato avatar 

dont just say thanks hit thanks if i helped  
sent from my  awesome HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> banned because u r using weird potato avatar
> 
> dont just say thanks hit thanks if i helped
> sent from my  awesome HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the sarcasm cycle

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 12, 2012)

I ban you all for being sarcastic plebs 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernel: Dorimanx


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned, because it needs to be stopped. 
STOP IT! 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, because it needs to be stopped.
> STOP IT!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you being sarcastic? Banned if you are, banned if you aren't.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

Not sure, Are you? 
You need to be banned away.

Wham!
Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Nick0703 (Jun 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Not sure, Are you?
> You need to be banned away.
> 
> Wham!
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



So do you! Banned! And I have something popping in my pants, not sure what it is.:sly:

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for ew!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for visualizing!!!


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for not trying very hard..



Thing O Doom said:


> Banned for ew!

Click to collapse



oh, wow! what a great reason for banning someone

 *sarcasm* is back on the menu 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

banned for having a menu with sarcasm on it. !!! People dont want to eat that


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for period, space THEN exclamation marks.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> banned for having a menu with sarcasm on it. !!! People dont want to eat that

Click to collapse



banned because sarcastic devs eat it one BILLION times a day. we love sarcasm and hate banning. *hint of sarcasm* and bans are now on lé mënû

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for period, space THEN exclamation marks.

Click to collapse



You are so banned for being a 'punctuation nazi'

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for period, space THEN exclamation marks.

Click to collapse



banned for breaking the sarcastic chain...GET OUTTA HERE!!!!!!! NOONE...repeat NOONE likes a nerd

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> You are so banned for being a 'punctuation nazi'
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for having a different CyanogenMod version in your tapatalk signature than your XDA signature


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for having a different CyanogenMod version in your tapatalk signature than your XDA signature

Click to collapse



banned for talking bout another person

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for Virgin Mobile


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for Virgin Mobile

Click to collapse



who said i di...THEY HAD THE BETTER DEAL OF PHONES! u got me jelly?

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for not being peanut butter


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for being cheap

Click to collapse



banned because im not...its a 1p per month for 999999999 years contract

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for not quoting my edit


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for not being peanut butter

Click to collapse



banned because i did now

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for posting at 2:51


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for period, space THEN exclamation marks.

Click to collapse



banned for being a grammar freak !! 

I meen grammer freek !.?/.>,<


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for posting at 2:51

Click to collapse



banned because its 7:56 where i live (england)

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> banned for being a grammar freak !!
> 
> I meen grammer freek !.?/.>,<

Click to collapse



banned for being l8 to quote that post

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> banned for being a grammar freak !!
> 
> I meen grammer freek !.?/.>,<

Click to collapse



banned because it was right first time

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for being l8 to quote that post
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



I accept  I was busy watching eastenders !!


----------



## mobius1484 (Jun 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because its 7:56 where i live (england)
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being up before 10 a.m.

Sent from my EVO using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> I accept  I was busy watching eastenders !!

Click to collapse



banned fo...unbanned because i feel sorry that you have to whatch that cr*p

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

mobius1484 said:


> Banned for being up before 10 a.m.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because its now 8:00 P.M.
not A.M.

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned fo...unbanned because i feel sorry that you have to whatch that cr*p
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for calling it crap !! this is real to me dammit !! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0EZobdiJ4M


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned for calling it crap !! this is real to me dammit !!

Click to collapse




Banned for not knowing how to embed youtube videos.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned for calling it crap !! this is real to me dammit !!

Click to collapse



banned for banning me when i unbanned you :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not knowing how to embed youtube videos.

Click to collapse



banned because theres an embed button.

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for epic fail


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for epic fail

Click to collapse



Banned because wow, this thread is moving fast, just like old times :')


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for mocking me  And for pointing out that i dont know how to embed YT Videos


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for tempting fate.. Now the thread knows you noticed, it'll slow down on purpose 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned for mocking me  And for pointing out that i dont know how to embed YT Videos

Click to collapse



Banned becasue you only use this part: V0EZobdiJ4M

with the youtube tags


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for tempting fate.. Now the thread knows you noticed, it'll slow down on purpose
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



b




a




n



n



e




d for slowing my ban down

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for tempting fate.. Now the thread knows you noticed, it'll slow down on purpose
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the thread is an entity


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for saying its not


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for saying its not

Click to collapse



Unbanned for being a Hunger Games fan


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> b
> a
> n
> n
> ...

Click to collapse




QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for saying the thread is an entity

Click to collapse



Banned you both for cracking me up 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned you both for cracking me up
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



[email protected]ππ€d 4 ©®@¢K|πg.    U¶


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> [email protected]ππ€d 4 ©®@¢K|πg.    U¶

Click to collapse



Banned for using illegal characters


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned for being a Hunger Games fan

Click to collapse





QuantumFoam said:


> [email protected]ππ€d 4 ©®@¢K|πg.    U¶

Click to collapse



Banned for backward P


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for watching someone P backwards

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for watching someone P backwards
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Unbanned for awesomeness


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned for awesomeness

Click to collapse



Banned for iCup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

BAnned because you all keep ignoring me


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for iCup.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for asking for the power to make things transparent.


(Only OT frequenters will get the reference)


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for asking for the power to make things transparent.
> 
> 
> (Only OT frequenters will get the reference)

Click to collapse



Banned because I am one of those people and you shouldn't be mixing threads


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Banned because I am one of those people and you shouldn't be mixing threads

Click to collapse



banned bcos you are one of the 'all' that keeps ignoring husam666

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned bcos you are one of the 'all' that keeps ignoring husam666
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned because you also ignored husam!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned bcos you are one of the 'all' that keeps ignoring husam666
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned because thank you


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because thank you

Click to collapse



Banned because you're welcome!

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned because you're welcome!
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for the paradox!


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for sattire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for sattire

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling satire


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for misspelling satire

Click to collapse



Banned for not finishing your sentence with a dot*.*


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for misspelling satire

Click to collapse



Banned for being a #GrammarNazi


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for being a #GrammarNazi

Click to collapse



Banned because i wanted to say that.


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because i wanted to say that.

Click to collapse



Banned for being late


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for being late

Click to collapse



Banned for being early.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for being late

Click to collapse



banned because your fired from banning

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for being late

Click to collapse



Banned for arriving early!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for arriving early!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being fashionably on time.... Or some such nonsense.....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for being fashionably on time.... Or some such nonsense.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being fashionably late...your fired

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for saying late is fashionable


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 12, 2012)

banned because I agree with you. I hate people that go out late 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernel: Dorimanx


----------



## BrokenPixel (Jun 12, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> banned because I agree with you. I hate people that go out late
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernel: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



BAN porque no entiendo.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

BrokenPixel said:


> BAN porque no entiendo.

Click to collapse



Banned for not following The Rules.

Aqui se escribe en Inglés | Make it English.


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Ban porque entiendo


----------



## robertm2011 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for using a cheesy name & picture. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Ban porque entiendo

Click to collapse



Banned for not typing in english

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 12, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for not typing in english
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for Ssuggesting that

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned for Ssuggesting that
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking of not speaking english.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 12, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for thinking of not speaking english.

Click to collapse



Banned because LG sucks!
HTC ROCKS!!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for being too honest


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 12, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for thinking of not speaking english.

Click to collapse



verboten, weil das vierte Reich ist sich zu erheben

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> verboten, weil das vierte Reich ist sich zu erheben
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



I totally agree





Banner because I was lying. I don't get a word


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I totally agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for mispelling banned

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for mispelling banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for starting and ending ur sentence with banned

Now I did it 


Paradox


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for mispelling banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



 Banned for not giving Gamers his phone back yet 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

自分の違反を違反したため禁止された


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> 自分の違反を違反したため禁止された

Click to collapse



Banned because too lazy to translate


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for starting and ending ur sentence with banned
> 
> Now I did it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*PARADOX*you are a robot designed to ban everyone but me. but you arnt doing it so do what you were designed for*PARADOX*. banned

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I totally agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that means
Banned because the 4th Reich will rise

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because that means
> Banned because the 4th Reich will rise
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banner because my brain is stuck in a bootloop


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> *PARADOX*you are a robot designed to ban everyone but me. but you arnt doing it so do what you were designed for*PARADOX*. banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for making less sense than my Japanese


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> 自分の違反を違反したため禁止された

Click to collapse



Was banned for violating a violation of the
Banned because that makes no sense

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Was banned for violating a violation of the
> Banned because that makes no sense
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned for Google Translate re-translation fail


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banner because my brain is stuck in a bootloop

Click to collapse



Banned for running on windows OS

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for running on windows OS
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for having immoral thoughts about your Xperia S

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for NOT having immoral thoughts about your HTC


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for NOT having immoral thoughts about your HTC

Click to collapse



banned for "have you seen my HTC in swimwear... yuk!"

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned because HTCs look sexy in their swimwear


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned because the only good thing about HTC is the UI

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned because HTCs look sexy in their swimwear

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the same wing of the institution as Hayden18...... NURSE! 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because the only good thing about HTC is the UI
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I think the complete opposite. HTC hardware + AOSP = complete win!


Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for being in the same wing of the institution as Hayden18...... NURSE!
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



huh?


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> huh?

Click to collapse




AshtonTS said:


> Banned because HTCs look sexy in their swimwear

Click to collapse



Banned for being a sexual deviant and a danger to HTC devices....

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned because that was a joke


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for being in the same wing of the institution as Hayden18...... NURSE!
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a psycho... If that's what you were doing

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling me a psycho... If that's what you were doing
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing what I was doing... 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling me a psycho... If that's what you were doing
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being a psychopath


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for tempting people to ignore you again

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for tempting people to ignore you again
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for not being nice

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for tempting people to ignore you again
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for making me feel forever alone


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me feel forever alone

Click to collapse



Banned because you are forever alone,

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me feel forever alone

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting that I am here, so you are not Billy No-Mates afer all 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for forgetting that I am here, so you are not Billy No-Mates afer all
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for taking it seriously


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for taking it seriously

Click to collapse



Banned for making me all feel alone in the world now 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for making me all feel alone in the world now
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for being lonely

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being lonely
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned by akon


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned by akon

Click to collapse



banned for not really being akon, knowing akon or licensed to speak on his behalf.. *identity theft*

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned for not really being akon, knowing akon or licensed to speak on his behalf.. *identity theft*
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for making me speechless


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making me speechless

Click to collapse



Banned for writing some emotion that you can't describe in words, thus writing what you shouldn't speak, because you hadn't a word or a phrase.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

banned because its midnight

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because its midnight
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the past

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for living in the past
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned because...uhm...i cant think of another ban to throw back...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because...uhm...i cant think of another ban to throw back...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being banless

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being banless
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for the shame


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for having shame

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having shame
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because so you do, I guess


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because so you do, I guess

Click to collapse



Banned for having Breadfish in your sig! It's stuck in my head!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Banned for having Breadfish in your sig! It's stuck in my head!

Click to collapse



banned because you havent been banned yet


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Banned for having Breadfish in your sig! It's stuck in my head!

Click to collapse



Banned because so do you!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned to Control this mess.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned because you cant


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 13, 2012)

I ban everyone for waisting your lives posting 32000 posts about banning each other on a forum about android

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## wrsmega (Jun 13, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> I ban everyone for waisting your lives posting 32000 posts about banning each other on a forum about android
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



banned because you ignored WP


----------



## LJE (Jun 13, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> I ban everyone for waisting your lives posting 32000 posts about banning each other on a forum about android
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned for being part of the "everyone" that you banned.... that's a double ban straight off the bat 

And wrsmega, you're banned because I didn't see you hiding on the next page like a dirty little crab

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for missing him lol


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 13, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for being part of the "everyone" that you banned.... that's a double ban straight off the bat
> 
> And wrsmega, you're banned because I didn't see you hiding on the next page like a dirty little crab
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for smelling of new phone 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## ladyhaly (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because that's what I said
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because my Internet is slow.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 13, 2012)

banned for trying to selling drugs to me at 1 billion per kg 
(I'm smarter than that)


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 13, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned because my Internet is slow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being like 3 days late


----------



## LJE (Jun 13, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for being like 3 days late

Click to collapse



Banned for saying "like" in the middle of a sentence...
As if you'd like do that 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for saying "like" in the middle of a sentence...
> As if you'd like do that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same thing as the previous person that you banned

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for doing the same thing as the previous person that you banned
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for making me lol

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking this seriously

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not taking this seriously
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for only taking this seriously, and not EXTREMELY seriously 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for only taking this seriously, and not EXTREMELY seriously
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being extremist about your emotions 

Cheer up dude

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being extremist about your emotions
> 
> Cheer up dude
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being a buzz kill

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## LJE (Jun 13, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for being a buzz kill
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for killing buzz and blaming Hayden18
Buzz was one of the good guys 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 13, 2012)

:0


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for being a buzz kill
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I killed buzz







LJE said:


> Banned for killing buzz and blaming Hayden18
> Buzz was one of the good guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Unbanned for being nice





LJE said:


> :0

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying I killed buzz
> 
> Unbanned for being nice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being an accomplice to killing Buzz 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for being an accomplice to killing Buzz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I killed a toy....

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I KILLED BUZZ
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting you killed buzz..check your quote ^^

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## robertm2011 (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for carrying this buzz crap too far. 

Sent from my PG41200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned because this is a whole lot of $h!t
Edit: Basically what robert said


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for admitting you killed buzz..check your quote ^^
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating another XDA member

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## robertm2011 (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for using bad punctuation. 

Sent from my PG41200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jun 13, 2012)

robertm2011 said:


> Banned for using bad punctuation.
> 
> Sent from my PG41200 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having 2011 in your username when it's 2012 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 13, 2012)

andreas0013 said:


> Banned for being a nerd
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a LG phone xD

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 13, 2012)

Koizuma said:


> Banned for using a LG phone xD
> 
> Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for showing off an HOX


----------



## exebreez (Jun 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for showing off an HOX

Click to collapse



Banned for remembering me of goingquantrum 

Sent from my X8 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 13, 2012)

exebreez said:


> Banned for remembering me of goingquantrum
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling my username


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 13, 2012)

exebreez said:


> Banned for remembering me of goingquantrum
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not goingquantum lol

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Koizuma said:


> Banned because you're not goingquantum lol
> 
> Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.

Click to collapse



I ban you for all the bad weather I'm having

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## S0ckM0nk3y (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I ban you for all the bad weather I'm having
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for calling your Xperia S "Sexy" 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

S0ckM0nk3y said:


> Banned for calling your Xperia S "Sexy"
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a ban that's been used at least 10 times.... 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## S0ckM0nk3y (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using a ban that's been used at least 10 times....
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for posting again if you've been banned at least 10 times already

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

S0ckM0nk3y said:


> Banned for posting again if you've been banned at least 10 times already
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting after I banned you

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## S0ckM0nk3y (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for posting after I banned you
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned just for gits and shiggles 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 13, 2012)

S0ckM0nk3y said:


> Banned just for gits and shiggles
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I think we should meet soon. We need to discuss the future of this company. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I think we should meet soon. We need to discuss the future of this company.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to lure kids into dark alleys.....

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for trying to lure kids into dark alleys.....
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for being against pedos..


----------



## LJE (Jun 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being against pedos..

Click to collapse



Life ban for not being against pedos 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 13, 2012)

Ban for using the word pedo with the childrens near. :O


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 13, 2012)

LJE said:


> Life ban for not being against pedos
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned because that image doesn't show up.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned because that image doesn't show up.

Click to collapse



Banned for not guessing that it is pedo bear

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

banned for believing all bears are pedo's


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> banned for believing all bears are pedo's

Click to collapse



Banned beccause I never said all bears were pedo's

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned beccause I never said all bears were pedo's
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for calling the Bear.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for stalking the Cresta bear

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for stalking the Cresta bear
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for calling the paedobear


----------



## logie (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for calling the paedobear

Click to collapse



Banned for hand banana


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

logie said:


> Banned for hand banana

Click to collapse



Banned because WTF........

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because WTF........
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because a phone can't be sexy, unless you feel atracted to them.


----------



## SpyderX (Jun 13, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because a phone can't be sexy, unless you feel atracted to them.

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling error in "attracted" .

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

SpyderX said:


> Banned for spelling error in "attracted" .
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing unimportant things


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for noticing unimportant things

Click to collapse



Banned for not.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for using the new super fugly, sucky, stupid ant-like CyanogenMod gizmo as your avatar.. (what were they thinking?)

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for using the new super fugly, sucky, stupid ant-like CyanogenMod gizmo as your avatar.. (what were they thinking?)
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking it!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 13, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for using the new super fugly, sucky, stupid ant-like CyanogenMod gizmo as your avatar.. (what were they thinking?)
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned because its not that bad and I'm changing it now.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Garfields 2X (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for still using cyanogenMod 7.2.0 instead of cyanogenMod 9 




Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for using the new super fugly, sucky, stupid ant-like CyanogenMod gizmo as your avatar.. (what were they thinking?)
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 13, 2012)

Garfields 2X said:


> Banned for still using cyanogenMod 7.2.0 instead of cyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Banned because I missed out on the Celsius/Fahrenheit discussion in the images thread.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 13, 2012)

Garfields 2X said:


> Banned for still using cyanogenMod 7.2.0 instead of cyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Banned because for my phone, cm7 is way more stable than cm9. And because gb is great.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## kicker09 (Jun 13, 2012)

*mORE*

The more I read the more I realize that if this forum is a reflection or a microcosm of the world as a whole, who's interaction reflects what the world would be like if we all lived under one command and apparent purpose, we are undoubtedly doomed to self destruction. So I hence forth propose we BANN the world, everyone in existence needs to be banned to prevent total destruction.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

kicker09 said:


> The more I read the more I realize that if this forum is a reflection or a microcosm of the world as a whole, who's interaction reflects what the world would be like if we all lived under one command and apparent purpose, we are undoubtedly doomed to self destruction. So I hence forth propose we BANN the world, everyone in existence needs to be banned to prevent total destruction.

Click to collapse





Banned for your complexity.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your complexity.

Click to collapse



Banned for so many  faces


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for so many  faces

Click to collapse



Banned for understanding the post from the guy above me.


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for having a lethal weapon in your signature


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned because it's a way of saying what device I have


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because it's a way of saying what device I have

Click to collapse



Banned for the subliminal content.


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the subliminal content.

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm holding a hammer and i feel like Thor.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 13, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because i'm holding a hammer and i feel like Thor.

Click to collapse



Banned because we all know potatoes cannot hold hammers, spud.


----------



## driodmaster92 (Jun 13, 2012)

You all are banned for still continuing this thread more than 2 years..


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for hating old threads


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 13, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for hating old threads

Click to collapse



Banned because your //////////////// do not line up properly.


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 13, 2012)

Blame Google Chrome BETA and my lack of signature imagination 

BTW, You are banned for criticizing my sig.


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned cause I'm so freaking awesome !!


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned cause I'm so freaking awesome !!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking your so awesome.

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for thinking '' Damn ! That guy is pretty awesome''


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned for thinking '' Damn ! That guy is pretty awesome''

Click to collapse



Banned, for your user name leading everyone to believe you like teh buttsecks!

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for not using XDA app


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

Koizuma said:


> Banned, for your user name leading everyone to believe you like teh buttsecks!
> 
> Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.

Click to collapse



Damn ! everyone thinks that lol, Azz is my nickname, Short for Aaron, 

Banned for thinking* I like buttsecks






*Knowing


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for not using XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned for being Default and not Original.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for not using XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because PCs are better


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for having the same first name as me! 

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Damn ! everyone thinks that lol, Azz is my nickname, Short for Aaron,
> 
> Banned for thinking* I like buttsecks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:O Banned for too much information!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned for a short post.

30char 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned because u use wp


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 13, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned because u use wp

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me about wp's full form

WordPress or Windows Phone


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned because of waaaaaayyyy too many faces, and banned because I meant windows phone


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 13, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned because of waaaaaayyyy too many faces, and banned because I meant windows phone

Click to collapse



Banned because that's the same face. Just many times

:what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what:


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because PCs are better

Click to collapse



Banned Because Macs Are Better (a crappy windows owner that dualboots ubuntu and never uses windows)

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

BIG Ban!  Because I don't use Wordpress, nor WordPerfect, nor Windows Phone.


----------



## iRide113 (Jun 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> BIG Ban!  Because I don't use Wordpress, nor WordPerfect, nor Windows Phone.

Click to collapse



Banned because you used your real name for your username. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 13, 2012)

iRide113 said:


> Banned because you used your real name for your username.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking John is his real name


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

iRide113 said:


> Banned because you used your real name for your username.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your signature didn't let me read your post. Too BiG and ColoRfUL.


----------



## iRide113 (Jun 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for thinking John is his real name

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I was serious. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for thinking John is his real name

Click to collapse



Banned because...... Wait , how do you know?    Are you stalking me???


----------



## exebreez (Jun 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because...... Wait , how do you know?    Are you stalking me???

Click to collapse



Banned for let me think that its John Locke on his picture :b


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

exebreez said:


> Banned for let me think that its John Locke on his picture :b

Click to collapse



WHAT??  You deserve a Ban.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> WHAT??  You deserve a Ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing John Locke, the weird dude in LOST


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not knowing John Locke, the weird dude in LOST

Click to collapse



Banned for watching lost

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for watching lost
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on the best series ever


----------



## marcopolo (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hating on the best series ever

Click to collapse



Banned for using meme as your avatar


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

apurohit said:


> Banned for using meme as your avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not a meme


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not a meme

Click to collapse



banned because its not...basicly what you said husam

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## kicker09 (Jun 13, 2012)

Banned because my brother is really my father and i live in a caravan park.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

kicker09 said:


> Banned because my brother is really my father and i live in a caravan park.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for sharing personal info that no one asked for


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sharing personal info that no one asked for

Click to collapse



banned for alienating a potential friend even though you don't want to be alone.. *self-destructive*

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned for alienating a potential friend even though you don't want to be alone.. *self-destructive*
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



banned because thats...sad...so sad :'(

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because thats...sad...so sad :'(
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about sad things.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for talking about sad things.

Click to collapse



Banned because other people's sadness make me happy


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because other people's sadness make me happy

Click to collapse



Banned for your mixed feelings.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your mixed feelings.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for judging his feelings.


----------



## sdojoin (Jun 13, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for judging his feelings.

Click to collapse



Banned for being inconsiderate.

sent from inter galactic universe


----------



## shadyr25 (Jun 14, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for being inconsiderate.
> 
> sent from inter galactic universe

Click to collapse



Banned for being inconsiderately inconsiderate about the other person being inconsiderate: )

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 14, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for being inconsiderately inconsiderate about the other person being inconsiderate: )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being gone for 5 hours and 10 new pages have happend

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 14, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned for being gone for 5 hours and 10 new pages have happend
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned for actually keeping track of how long someone went after their last post.

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.


----------



## iRide113 (Jun 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because thats...sad...so sad :'(
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having emotions. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Nick0703 (Jun 14, 2012)

iRide113 said:


> Banned for having emotions.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a human. Because humans have emotions and you don't. 

And here is a random picture of an ostrich that I took while visiting African Lion Safari (At Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for attaching unrelated picture - for shame!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

iRide113 said:


> Banned for having emotions.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for lame reasoning -_-


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned! You are all BANNED! for sheer banness 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned! You are all BANNED! for sheer banness
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking your phone is awesome

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking your phone is awesome
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone is awesome .FACT.

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking your phone is awesome
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banananed


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banananed

Click to collapse



Boomabanned

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Nick0703 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Boomabanned
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Bomboclatbanned! And banned myself for thanking you by accident.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA


----------



## trofmoc (Jun 14, 2012)

*You are banned*

For making great granny grunt!:d


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

trofmoc said:


> For making great granny grunt!:d

Click to collapse



Banned for a cool ban style


----------



## ladyhaly (Jun 14, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for making me lol

Click to collapse



Banned for winking when banning me. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2




husam666 said:


> Banned for a cool ban style

Click to collapse



Banned for having 666 on username.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned for winking when banning me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for doing something that u banned another person for ...........

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## marcopolo (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not a meme

Click to collapse



Still banned to use a cartoon as your avatar and using angry smiley ;-)

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 14, 2012)

apurohit said:


> Still banned to use a cartoon as your avatar and using angry smiley ;-)
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of a space between those smileys. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ladyhaly (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for doing something that u banned another person for ...........
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not joining in. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned for not joining in.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making me join

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lame reasoning -_-

Click to collapse



banned for pointing out something lame...and mr potato...ur profile pic reminds me of...glados! from portal 2

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for not capitalizing glaDOS


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 14, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> Banned for not capitalizing glaDOS

Click to collapse



unbanned for giving that ***** the importance she deserves.. :X


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> Banned for not capitalizing glaDOS

Click to collapse



Banned because it's GLaDOS not glaDOS

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for mentioning GlaDOS.

____________________________________
Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for having a geek freak !


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for calling me a geek

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for calling me a geek
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for not denying it though.....

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned for not denying it though.....
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned because (insert reason here)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because (insert reason here)
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving a Blank  _____


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned because it was not a blank he was just outta words 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned because it was not a blank he was just outta words
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for defending a guy you don't know.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for defending a guy you don't know.

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping I thought you were nice 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not helping I thought you were nice
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I am Nice.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I am Nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because nice people don't ban

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because nice people don't ban
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that everybody has a dark side


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because nice people don't ban
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because you did! Ain't you nice?????


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you did! Ain't you nice?????

Click to collapse



Banned for making me feel bad 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned because he thinks he's your father!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned because he thinks he's your father!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for saying something weird

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying something weird
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Not banned, because you're right!  Weird Huh


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for being confused

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being confused
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being not confused in such a weird situation!

Sent from heaven!


----------



## loneagl (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for sending reply through heaven

Sent from hell using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 14, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for sending reply through heaven
> 
> Sent from hell using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for being jealous from hell.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being jealous from hell.

Click to collapse



Banned for liking hell!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for liking hell!

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking hell

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not liking hell
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason Die Hard cop banned you.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 14, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned as you are not of this life.

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## rickballs (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for being (insert comment here)

Sent from my Crespo using XDA


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for having no real reason to ban

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banned for having no real reason to ban
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for complaining.

Click to collapse



banned for promoting this n00b thread in ur sig.. xD


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for using zeros instead of letters in noob 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## domini99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned because I am the noob here. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for accepting it. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned because i can spell the word better: n••b.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 14, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i can spell the word better: n••b.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought you said something else. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because I thought you said something else.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for returning to this thread.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned because I just returned too


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I just returned too

Click to collapse



Banned because there's an invasion on going!!!


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because there's an invasion on going!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm back *****es! 
> : D

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## marcopolo (Jun 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because there's an invasion on going!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning too many users 

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------




PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because I'm back *****es!
> > : D
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling *****es


----------



## kicker09 (Jun 14, 2012)

I ban my President Jacob Zuma because he is more worried about the size of his pencil than his starving people. Oh yes and because he is clearly a bafoon.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## marcopolo (Jun 14, 2012)

kicker09 said:


> I ban my President Jacob Zuma because he is more worried about the size of his pencil than his starving people. Oh yes and because he is clearly a bafoon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who is not on XDA


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 14, 2012)

Your banned for not taking an interest in our xda members...........

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## PHarwell (Jun 14, 2012)

You're banned for excessive use of periods.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned to remove opportunity for purile comment 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned to remove opportunity for purile comment
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for having two signatures that say the same thing


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having two signatures that say the same thing

Click to collapse



banned for speed reading... one says RC1 (XDA), other says RC3 (tapa)

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned for speed reading... one says RC1 (XDA), other says RC3 (tapa)
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned because I really don't care


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I really don't care

Click to collapse



banned bcos we all know you do, really

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned bcos we all know you do, really
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for second guessing someone's thoughts

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 14, 2012)

banned so I can win the alphabet game

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned so I can win the alphabet game
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about other threads


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned so I can win the alphabet game
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you can beat me at a game that I started 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for thinking you can beat me at a game that I started
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



Banned because I did beat you. Last night. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 15, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying anything other than a signature

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because I did beat you. Last night.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you beat me when I do nothing but win xD





IRX120 said:


> Banned for not saying anything other than a signature
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned for judging him 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for thinking you beat me when I do nothing but win xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting me know that I pocket banned someone without saying anything but my signature. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not letting me know that I pocket banned someone without saying anything but my signature.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that I knew

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because I did beat you. Last night.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what she said

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because that's what she said
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because .. damn you! That's why!

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Banned because .. damn you! That's why!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for damning me 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## jpitch2415 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for damning me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned, Because stone cold said so

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

jpitch2415 said:


> Banned, Because stone cold said so
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining who stone cold is

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not explaining who stone cold is
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know who stone cold Austin is! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you don't know who stone cold Austin is!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because "pro" wrestling

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned because no one watches that crap


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned because no one watches that crap

Click to collapse



Banned because precisely, my dear Watson

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mikef (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because precisely, my dear Watson
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because his name is AshtonTS, not Watson.


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jun 15, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because his name is AshtonTS, not Watson.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sexy.

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 15, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Banned because I'm sexy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)

Click to collapse



banned coz ironically your name says you're cool not sexy.. -__-


----------



## mikef (Jun 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz ironically your name says you're cool not sexy.. -__-

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## loneagl (Jun 15, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Banned because I'm sexy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)

Click to collapse



Banned for lying....it is i n i alone who is sexy...ban all others

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Banned because I'm sexy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're Sig pretty much says you pirated the XDA app... 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned coz you're Sig pretty much says you pirated the XDA app...
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing such details

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## marcopolo (Jun 15, 2012)

jpitch2415 said:


> Banned, Because stone cold said so
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned, because you follow Stone Cold instead of your own advice


----------



## aranurea (Jun 15, 2012)

apurohit said:


> Banned, because you follow Stone Cold instead of your own advice

Click to collapse



Banned because I can tell you're Indian (like me!)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for saying you live in New York in your location, but having another country's flag!


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for saying you live in New York in your location, but having another country's flag!

Click to collapse



Banned for not capturing the treasonous traitor. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for saying you live in New York in your location, but having another country's flag!

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining to much about stuff that doesn't matter

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining to much about stuff that doesn't matter
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for banning too quickly after me. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for banning too quickly after me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not complementing my elite banning skills

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## loneagl (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not complementing my elite banning skills
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



I compliment your elite banning skills by banning you

Sent from my custom made-for-banning phone using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

loneagl said:


> I compliment your elite banning skills by banning you
> 
> Sent from my custom made-for-banning phone using XDA

Click to collapse



I ban you for having a custom made banning phone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## loneagl (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I ban you for having a custom made banning phone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned cuz custom made banning phones make banning sKills more elite

Sent from my custom-made-banning phone using XDA


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 15, 2012)

Your banned because youre using xda for your own evil ways.

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## isaiahe97 (Jun 15, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Your banned because youre using xda for your own evil ways.
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

isaiahe97 said:


> Banned because I'm bored
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being bored

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being bored
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not being bored. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 15, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not being bored.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned for uttering the word bored in the presence of the mighty ban hammer of Thor!


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for uttering the word bored in the presence of the mighty ban hammer of Thor!

Click to collapse



Banned for miss using Greek heritage, the gods will show there displeasure, you have Been warned

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Jun 15, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banned for miss using Greek heritage, the gods will show there displeasure, you have Been warned
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word heritage in place of mythology.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Phalanx7621 said:


> Banned for using the word heritage in place of mythology.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for living in the past

Sent from the brick


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for living in the past
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the present

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for living in the present
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for living at all regardless of the time

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## rydjohnson (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for living at all regardless of the time
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking your phone is sexy.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

rydjohnson said:


> Banned for thinking your phone is sexy.

Click to collapse



Banned because this ban has been used 2 million times already

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## sparksco (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for living at all regardless of the time
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

sparksco said:


> Banned for having a Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a sexy phone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

sparksco said:


> Banned for having a Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for thinking your phone is sexy

Sent from the brick


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for thinking your phone is sexy
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the stone age and using a brick

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 15, 2012)

banned BECAUSE IM BACK BAY-BA

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned BECAUSE IM BACK BAY-BA
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being high or unstable


----------



## aranurea (Jun 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned BECAUSE IM BACK BAY-BA
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you didnt bring sexy back.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## aranurea (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being high or unstable

Click to collapse



Banned for facepalming in your avatar.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 15, 2012)

aranurea said:


> Banned for facepalming in your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because his pic is the best 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

aranurea said:


> Banned for facepalming in your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being a summerf4g

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> banned because his pic is the best
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for making me fail 

double banned because thx


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for having 3 similes in your post

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banned for having 3 similes in your post
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for counting a quoted smilie


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for counting a quoted smilie

Click to collapse



Banned for sucking me back into XDA

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for counting a quoted smilie

Click to collapse



Banned for facepalming yourself....
Are you that stupid??

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned for sucking me back into XDA
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't say anything to you, you came back on your own, and now prepare to die


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for being a meanie to a fellow xda member.

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banned for being a meanie to a fellow xda member.
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being 8 years old


----------



## loneagl (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being 8 years old

Click to collapse



Banned cuz there's no age limit on xda..i am myself 2 years old

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## stamatis (Jun 15, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz there's no age limit on xda..i am myself 2 years old
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being too old, I havent even been born!

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned for being too old, I havent even been born!
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being a twinkle in the milkmans eye 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 15, 2012)

Banning you all for being age-ist.

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 15, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banning you all for being age-ist.
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned.   PROBLEM?   :trollface:

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banning you all for being age-ist.
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because agism is what stops kids from getting drunk

Sent from the brick


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because agism is what stops kids from getting drunk
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to deny kids the joys of getting drunk!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for trying to deny kids the joys of getting drunk!

Click to collapse



banned because it's the governments fault

Sent from the brick


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's the governments fault
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned because its your fault 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because its your fault
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



bannedbecause it's not 

Sent from the brick


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> bannedbecause it's not
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned because I got bored of ubuntu. Mint time 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I got bored of ubuntu. Mint time
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



banned because mint is boringer

Sent from the brick


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because mint is boringer
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Mint >> ubuntu.
Banned 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Mint >> ubuntu.
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



cout<<"banned"

Sent from the brick


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> cout<<"banned"
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned because its not sent from the brick

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because its not sent from the brick
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning bricks, as i have a potato.


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned because potatos are almost as bad as iPhones


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because potatoes are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



unbanned because i agree...im being too generous with unbans...banned for taking the liberty out of my unbans

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because for some reason, your avatar and carrier logo don't show for some reason.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not looking hard enough. 

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## iRide113 (Jun 15, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you are not looking hard enough.
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Banned because you looked hard. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 15, 2012)

iRide113 said:


> Banned because you looked hard.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning people LOL

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## iok1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Fill in the blanks:
B_nn_d f_r f_ll_ng _n th_ bl_nks

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Fill in the blanks:
> B_nn_d f_r f_ll_ng _n th_ bl_nks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for english lesson


----------



## Monk4Life (Jun 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for english lesson

Click to collapse



Banned for having the devils # in your name.


----------



## iRide113 (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for banning people LOL
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being unoriginal. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jun 16, 2012)

iRide113 said:


> Banned for being unoriginal.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz un-originality is not important...banning people is

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz un-originality is not important...banning people is
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for being a copycat

Sent from the brick


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for being a copycat
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for using any form of a cat other than a nyan cat.


----------



## mattio781 (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for liking Nickelback

Sent from the Pacific Northwest


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 16, 2012)

mattio781 said:


> Banned for liking Nickelback
> 
> Sent from the Pacific Northwest

Click to collapse



Banned for having the audacity to claim that I like nickelback.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for having the audacity to claim that I like nickelback.

Click to collapse



Banned coz I am bored with assassin's creed

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## loneagl (Jun 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned coz I am bored with assassin's creed
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i suspect you're listening to Justin bieber since being bored with assasssins creed

Sent from my custom made for banning mobile using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i suspect you're listening to Justin bieber since being bored with assasssins creed
> 
> Sent from my custom made for banning mobile using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to realize... She's actually listening to... Nickleback... 

*gasp* the blasphemy! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for failing to realize... She's actually listening to... Nickleback...
> 
> *gasp* the blasphemy!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cuz u are taking her side...which means u listen to Justin bieber too..quite elementary presumption, my dear Watson:sly:

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

loneagl said:


> banned cuz u are taking her side...which means u listen to Justin bieber too..quite elementary presumption, my dear Watson:sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't get it... She's listening to Nickleback... Nickleback and bieber are on the same scale. Ones low pitched, ones high pitched. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you didn't get it... She's listening to Nickleback... Nickleback and bieber are on the same scale. Ones low pitched, ones high pitched.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha...got it...u are unbanned...God that's the first time i have unbanned..n u are worthy of it

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Haha...got it...u are unbanned...God that's the first time i have unbanned..n u are worthy of it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm thankful. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i suspect you're listening to Justin bieber since being bored with assasssins creed
> 
> Sent from my custom made for banning mobile using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I like JB. When would u like me to kill you?? 


Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## loneagl (Jun 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying I like JB. When would u like me to kill you??
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u apparently have homicidal tendencies...banned again cuz i accidently thanked u for wanting to kill me

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

banned for not being a mod (60's scooterboy, not forum badass) as it would have been an easy kill-






Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 16, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> banned for not being a mod (60's scooterboy, not forum badass) as it would have been an easy kill-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using HHHAAAAXXX!!!
don't
use
hax
fag
lol

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for using HHHAAAAXXX!!!
> don't
> use
> hax
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not using hax 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for using HHHAAAAXXX!!!
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



Banned for using n00b speak
retard
lol

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## aranurea (Jun 16, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for using n00b speak
> retard
> lol
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for using zeros instead of "O"s

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

aranurea said:


> Banned for using zeros instead of "O"s
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because im bored

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for having woodworm

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Banned for having woodworm
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Banned for using "woodworm". 

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for using "woodworm".
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about "woodworm"

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for talking about "woodworm"
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing this discussion about woodworm

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for continuing this discussion about woodworm
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because your operator is virgin.


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 16, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because your operator is virgin.

Click to collapse



Banned because you ARE a virgin.  

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because your operator is virgin.

Click to collapse



Banned because its really Optus because they own virgin

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because its really Optus because they own virgin
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Dafuq 

..
....
..
.......
..
.........
..
...........
..
.......
..
...
..
.
Banned.

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for too many dots

search button..... just do it.....


----------



## mikef (Jun 16, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for too many dots
> 
> search button..... just do it.....

Click to collapse



Banned for still too many dots...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for still too many dots...

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about dots

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 16, 2012)

devstaffandroid said:


> banned for talking about dots
> 
> skickat från min st18i via tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



.d.o.t. .b.a.n.n.e.d.


----------



## mikef (Jun 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> .d.o.t. .b.a.n.n.e.d.

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting the .com on the end.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 16, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for forgetting the .com on the end.

Click to collapse



...goto www.getmebanned.com for your chance to "not" get banned 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned because dafuq did I just read? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 16, 2012)

BaNnEd BeCaUsE i'M bAAAAAAAAAcK


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because dafuq did I just read?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



dafuq was that terrible ban

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ...goto www.getmebanned.com for your chance to "not" get banned
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



You are banned

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> You are banned
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i am booooored

Skickat från min GT-I9300 via tapatalk 2


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because i am booooored
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9300 via tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because there is a bag of chips for you to use. You know what to do. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because there is a bag of chips for you to use. You know what to do.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned.

Click to collapse



My phone banned you!!!

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> My phone banned you!!!
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for letting your phone do things without you.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> My phone banned you!!!
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm at work.

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

Deaf Mute said:


> Banned because I'm at work.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being at work

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for banning people who are working


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for banning people who are working

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz you are trying to remove the ban

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz you are trying to remove the ban
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for typing because as bcuz


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 16, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for typing because as bcuz

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about grammar nazis

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi.

Click to collapse



I'm NOT a grammar Nazi! My English is kinda Broken: p Banned.


----------



## RaideN250 (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned. PROBLEM? :trollface:

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

You can't ban me! Banned forever


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> You can't ban me! Banned forever

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz I had to download the XDA app

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for using Sony


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for using Sony

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz im using Sony Ericsson, LOLZ

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for not supporting Nokia.


----------



## mikef (Jun 16, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for not supporting Nokia.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's in the name: No-kia.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 16, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because it's in the name: No-kia.

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the company who has a car with an apostrophe

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because it's in the name: No-kia.

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz Nokia sucks

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz Nokia sucks
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me and double banned for saying that 'bout the company who delivers hard-briked phones(literally)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned for not banning me and double banned for saying that 'bout the company who delivers hard-briked phones(literally)
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for using a X8

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for using a X8
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause you used to use a x8 also

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned 'cause you used to use a x8 also
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about my previus phone

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for talking about my previus phone
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont love the x8 anymore(what a pitty) but you still post in x8 forums

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because you dont love the x8 anymore(what a pitty) but you still post in x8 forums
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz your right

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz your right
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned Because Smiley Face Wanted You Banned 

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## iok1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for not sharing your pancakes :thumbdown:

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for not sharing your pancakes :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for thumbing down:thumbdown:

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for thumbing down:thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using emoticons that do not exist


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using emoticons that do not exist

Click to collapse



Banned because :thumbdown: is avaible on Tapatalk

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned because :thumbdown: is avaible on Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned :thumbdown: because :thumbdown: i :thumbdown: agree :thumbdown:

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned :thumbdown: because :thumbdown: i :thumbdown: agree :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned because not on the original xda it's not


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because not on the original xda it's not

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz this --> :thumbdown: :banghead: :thumbup:  is awesome

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

I ban you all because the pizza delivery guy didn't draw a dragon on the pizza box like I wanted. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> I ban you all because the pizza delivery guy didn't draw a dragon on the pizza box like I wanted.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban you because I just got pizza delivered too...

©2012 Galaxy Note i717


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I ban you because I just got pizza delivered too...
> 
> ©2012 Galaxy Note i717

Click to collapse



Im out of ideas, you are just banned

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (Jun 17, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Im out of ideas, you are just banned
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being uncreative

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned because I just fired a missle at north Korea 

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## ursubpar (Jun 17, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because I just fired a missle at north Korea
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned because the missile was inflatable


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

philliple97 said:


> Banned because the missile was inflatable

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot it popped 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you forgot it popped
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because its 3:04 AM in my country now!! And i cant sleep

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because its 3:04 AM in my country now!! And i cant sleep
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



Banned for being one hour in the past


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being one hour in the past

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding time zones

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for not understanding time zones
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because time zones are a conspiracy. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because time zones are a conspiracy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for paranoia


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for paranoia

Click to collapse



Banned because you're damn funny!

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## iRide113 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because you're damn funny!
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



Banned because you get amused easily. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

iRide113 said:


> Banned because you get amused easily.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i cant sleep

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because i cant sleep
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll knock you out 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because I'll knock you out
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are lying about knocking him out.

Sent from my LG-E730 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because I'll knock you out
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you changed your phone

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## iRide113 (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because I'll knock you out
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that was one of the stupidest bans I have ever read on here.


----------



## Jlamour4 (Jun 17, 2012)

iRide113 said:


> Banned because that was one of the stupidest bans I have ever read on here.

Click to collapse



Banned because you evidently didn't read all the bans on here. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## mattio781 (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned for that sick burn

Sent from the Pacific Northwest


----------



## iRide113 (Jun 17, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because you evidently didn't read all the bans on here.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you spend time to read every single ban on here.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 17, 2012)

iRide113 said:


> Banned because you spend time to read every single ban on here.

Click to collapse



Banned because you only ban people in English.


----------



## iRide113 (Jun 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because you only ban people in English.

Click to collapse



Banned because that was English.


----------



## veeman (Jun 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because you only ban people in English.

Click to collapse



Banned por que tu no hablas espanol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned por que tu no hablas espanol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because that is not English.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's a song for u-
Banned banned banned my darling don't utter a single word

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 17, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Here's a song for u-
> Banned banned banned my darling don't utter a single word
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh dude!!!!!  That song.... is. Sucky.....

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jun 17, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Oh dude!!!!!  That song.... is. Sucky.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling my banning metal song sucky.it's cool

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 17, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for calling my banning metal song sucky.it's cool
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Band for thinking it's cool. (especially since it's your own song)

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Band for thinking it's cool. (especially since it's your own song)
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because i spotted you in the three word story thread... Traitor... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because i spotted you in the three word story thread... Traitor...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to go back in the three word story thread and not be here. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because you need to go back in the three word story thread and not be here.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to go back to your home on whore island. 

*Anchorman reference in case no one noticed*

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you need to go back to your home on whore island.
> 
> *Anchorman reference in case no one noticed*
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



MEOW MEOW MEOW

©MEOW MEOW

MEOW MEOW MEOW

----translating...... complete----

Translation: 

BANNED MEOW MEOW

©MEOW MEOW

MEOW MEOW MEOW. 

-----fatal error in translator------

*Unofficial List of XDA Scammers*


----------



## LJE (Jun 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> MEOW MEOW MEOW
> 
> ©MEOW MEOW
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for translation fail...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 17, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for translation fail...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not speaking cat.


----------



## LJE (Jun 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for not speaking cat.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me learn to speak ***** 









Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 17, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for making me learn to speak *****
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz that came out wrong

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LJE (Jun 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned coz that came out wrong
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what she said....

If you replace "came" with "shot", and "wrong" with "in my mouth"

Haha my bad... banning myself until the alcohol is gone
*Unbanning myself and waiting for someone else to ban me 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because that's what she said....
> 
> If you replace "came" with "shot", and "wrong" with "in my mouth"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using SGS3

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Jun 17, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for using SGS3
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being Swedish.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

Phalanx7621 said:


> Banned for being Swedish.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for the same lack of creativity reason


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the same lack of creativity reason

Click to collapse



Banned for having a poor GPS signal indoors.


----------



## loneagl (Jun 17, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for having a poor GPS signal indoors.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i can't understand y u need gps indoors....unless u can't find your way about the house

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 17, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i can't understand y u need gps indoors....unless u can't find your way about the house
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for leaving the possibility out that he is a homeless guy who sleeps in parks.
Hence he needs GPS indoors.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for leaving the possibility out that he is a homeless guy who sleeps in parks.
> Hence he needs GPS indoors.

Click to collapse



Unbanned for still being in the top 5 comments on the Play Store page of my app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned for still being in the top 5 comments on the Play Store page of my app

Click to collapse



Banned for having an app in the play store.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 17, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having an app in the play store.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being a ungrateful b****** and no, you are not eating my donut.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for being a ungrateful b****** and no, you are not eating my donut.

Click to collapse



Banned because Google's Play Store Promotion this week is microtransactions. brbsuicide

Seriously, Google, Zynga has enough money, they bathe in Benjamins. Go home.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 17, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Banned because Google's Play Store Promotion this week is microtransactions. brbsuicide
> 
> Seriously, Google, Zynga has enough money, they bathe in Benjamins. Go home.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because Zynga indeed sucks.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because Zynga indeed sucks.

Click to collapse



Promotion of /microtransactions/. Google why why why why why

Banned because I need a new copy of Animal Crossing: Wild World. SIIIIGH

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Promotion of /microtransactions/. Google why why why why why
> 
> Banned because I need a new copy of Animal Crossing: Wild World. SIIIIGH
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a pokemon as an avatar 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you have a pokemon as an avatar
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i really don't understand your avatar on my xda app:sly:

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 17, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i really don't understand your avatar on my xda app:sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for BatJokerman avatar


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for BatJokerman avatar

Click to collapse



banned for being such a potato LOL

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned for hating potatoes


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 17, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for hating potatoes

Click to collapse



Banned for hating yourself. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc.

*Mod edit:* Link removed


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned for talking nonsense


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 17, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for talking nonsense

Click to collapse



Banned for dressing up like a woman and singing "I feel pretty".


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned for watching sports. Male soap operas


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for watching sports. Male soap operas

Click to collapse



Banned for unleashing my ban powers

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 17, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for unleashing my ban powers
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for unleashing your ban powers

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for unleashing your ban powers
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the ban out of him!

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 17, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for banning the ban out of him!
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



BANNED for the pancakes

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## LJE (Jun 17, 2012)

race55 said:


> BANNED for the pancakes
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking pancakes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned for using the GSIII. still waiting for 64 GB version.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 17, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned for using the GSIII. still waiting for 64 GB version.

Click to collapse



Banned for needing 64GB to store your porn on.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for needing 64GB to store your porn on.

Click to collapse



Banned because Samsung are iPhone wannabes


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Samsung are iPhone wannabes

Click to collapse



Banned because do you see iOS running pm stock Samsungs? No 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 17, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because do you see iOS running pm stock Samsungs? No
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Samsung and trying too defend it.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having a Samsung and trying too defend it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you are just jealous. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you are just jealous.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Samsung and not a Potato


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for having a Samsung and not a Potato

Click to collapse



Banned for having a photato


see what I did there?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 17, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for having a Samsung and not a Potato

Click to collapse



you remind me of a portal 2 song...po-ta-to...po-ta-to...po-ta-to...po-ta-to...potato potato potato potato potato potato potato...potato potato potato potato potato potato potato potato XD YouTube the potato song...banned for using icraptube instead of utube 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned because the cake is a lie 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because the cake is a lie
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



banned because it isn't :banghead: :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: COOOOKKKKKKKKIIIIIIEEEEE!!!!!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because it isn't :banghead: :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: COOOOKKKKKKKKIIIIIIEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because the cake was actually a pie


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the cake was actually a pie

Click to collapse



HOW DARE YOU...BANNED BECAUSE A COOKIE WOULD BE BETTER THEN PIE!!!!!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mikef (Jun 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> HOW DARE YOU...BANNED BECAUSE A COOKIE WOULD BE BETTER THEN PIE!!!!!
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting to turn off Caps Lock.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 18, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for forgetting to turn off Caps Lock.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm skipping school tomorrow


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 18, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for forgetting to turn off Caps Lock.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a flakey 4G phone 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned cuz you dont really seem to care

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned because 666 thanks


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because 666 thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because 666 backwards is 666.. and if you turn that upside down you get 999
Now if you add the two 9's you get 18... 1 +8 = 9..
9 + the other 9 = 18
1-8 = 7
If you add 2 more 7's you get 777
777 upside down is LLL 
And L is the first letter of my name....

If that doesn't blow your mind, you ain't livin 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because 666 backwards is 666.. and if you turn that upside down you get 999
> Now if you add the two 9's you get 18... 1 +8 = 9..
> 9 + the other 9 = 18
> 1-8 = 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for bromance


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for bromance

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me that 1-8 = -7

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not telling me that 1-8 = -7
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of caring 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for lack of caring
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the cheapest and most disgusting cigarette brand here


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for sharing a pic.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for sharing a pic.

Click to collapse



Banned for being lame


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being lame

Click to collapse



Banned for having the same number of "Thanks" as the number in your name.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for having the same number of "Thanks" as the number in your name.

Click to collapse



banned


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for living in the cheapest and most disgusting cigarette brand here

Click to collapse



Banned for photo shopping your pack of cigarettes because you're jealous of where I live 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for photo shopping your pack of cigarettes because you're jealous of where I live
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's realer than real


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's realer than real

Click to collapse



Banned for making up stories...


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for not googeling

https://www.google.com/search?sugex....,cf.osb&fp=15d75812b8b4e1a0&biw=1280&bih=859


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for not googeling
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sugex....,cf.osb&fp=15d75812b8b4e1a0&biw=1280&bih=859

Click to collapse



Banned because I just made sure you have more thanks than in your username now 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned because you didn't appreciate me giving you an extra thank 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because you didn't appreciate me giving you an extra thank
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



Banned because and never will, you ruined my username thanks meter synchronisation, I hope you die slowly and painfully


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because and never will, you ruined my username thanks meter synchronisation, I hope you die slowly and painfully

Click to collapse



Banned for not changing your name to husam667

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not changing your name to husam667
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that name is already taken, guess by who


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that name is already taken, guess by who

Click to collapse



Banned for making me thank you 

And banned again for pointing out that a pack of cigarettes is named after this place 





And my boss would also ban you if he knew you were enticing me to take photos while I'm at work :sly:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for making me thank you
> 
> And banned again for pointing out that a pack of cigarettes is named after this place
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for low productivity


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for being lazy


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for being lazy

Click to collapse



Banned for being energetic 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for using Samsung **** phones


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for using Samsung **** phones

Click to collapse



Banned for saying they are sh!t, that would be an understatement

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned because that's way too true


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned because that's way too true

Click to collapse



Banned for your failed honesty 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for your failed honesty
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I like booty.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned because all the ass is mine!


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I like booty.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because when it comes to females, cosmo ain't got nothin' to do with my selection

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned because what the hell?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 18, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned because what the hell?

Click to collapse


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for lol


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for lol

Click to collapse



Banned for not laughing quietly 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 18, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not laughing quietly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing lol is good for you. 

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for not realizing lol is good for you.
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for belonging in the funny farm for constant lol 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 18, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for belonging in the funny farm for constant lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying "lol".


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for saying "lol".

Click to collapse



Banned for typing lol

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 18, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for typing lol
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



banned for lolling and not rofling


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for lolling and not rofling

Click to collapse



Banned for rofling and not lmfaoing

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for lolling and not rofling

Click to collapse



Banned for making up words


----------



## Soupe Au Caillou (Jun 18, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for typing lol
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



Banned for being italian .


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for making up words

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping me... You meanie

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for skipping me... You meanie
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me meanie


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for calling me meanie

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding that I called you a meanie for skipping me

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not understanding that I called you a meanie for skipping me
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that I didn't understand


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for assuming that I didn't understand

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a reason. 

Sent from my Epicly Awesome Wildfire S


----------



## magus7091 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



 Banned for not providing a reason.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 18, 2012)

magus7091 said:


> Banned for not providing a reason.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for ignoring my post and copying it. Find your own reason copier! 

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 18, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for ignoring my post and copying it. Find your own reason copier!
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having an wild fire in your ass.. wait what?


----------



## magus7091 (Jun 18, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for ignoring my post and copying it. Find your own reason copier!
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



 Banned for reading my mind, yours wasn't listed until after I submitted, then refreshed... :what:

Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA


----------



## m1trand1r (Jun 18, 2012)

magus7091 said:


> Banned for reading my mind, yours wasn't listed until after I submitted, then refreshed... :what:
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned coz u quoted an allready quoted post...:what: a reason, eh?...lolz


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 18, 2012)

rkoby13 said:


> Banned coz u quoted an allready quoted post...:what: a reason, eh?...lolz

Click to collapse



recognition ban


----------



## Migamix (Jun 18, 2012)

this thread is giving me a banner

</rant> (taptalk2)


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

Migamix said:


> this thread is giving me a banner
> 
> </rant> (taptalk2)

Click to collapse



Banned for the Explicit Lyrics.


----------



## GuestK0091 (Jun 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the Explicit Lyrics.

Click to collapse



Banned for using the wink emoticon, I HATE the wink emoticon!


----------



## parham1234 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wiggierip said:


> Banned for using the wink emoticon, I HATE the wink emoticon!

Click to collapse



BANNED for using it yourself. 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium App


----------



## GuestK0091 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hehe , that was too easy.. 
Banned for using an obvious reason to ban me.


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2012)

Migamix said:


> this thread is giving me a banner
> 
> </rant> (taptalk2)

Click to collapse



Banner or Bon ...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK0091 (Jun 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banner or Bon ...

Click to collapse



Don't make this even more awkward.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

Wiggierip said:


> veeman said:
> 
> 
> > Banner or Bon ...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## SilentStormer (Jun 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Wiggierip said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for bringing the awkward moment arise. And for the Wink.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> John McClane said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for smilie spam.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> veeman said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for spelling Smiley wrong.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned for wrong quoting post.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for wrong quoting post.

Click to collapse



Banned for too many quotes. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hitorijanae (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for too little quotes

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

There's not enough Ban today.  Come on people, Back to Work.

Ban!


----------



## UltrasFrankfurt (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for offtopic

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

UltrasFrankfurt said:


> Banned for offtopic
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you misunderstood this forum.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you misunderstood this forum.

Click to collapse



Banned for going balled 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



tahtdfult pls baend

Sent from the brick


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for going balled
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone says 3G when I actually have 4G

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 18, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because my phone says 3G when I actually have 4G
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned for living in a 4g area.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for not living in a 4g area

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 18, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banned for not living in a 4g area
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not living in a 3G area 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 18, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banned for not living in a 4g area
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned  because 4g isn't available where i live


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 18, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned  because 4g isn't available where i live

Click to collapse



Banned... Don't feel to bad I don't have 4g or 3g where I live

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned because my '3G' download speed is 15 KB/s


----------



## MoonRaven (Jun 18, 2012)

thatdefault said:


> Banned because my '3G' download speed is 15 KB/s

Click to collapse



Banned for having slow internet.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for having slow internet.

Click to collapse



banned because i get 100mb from virgin media

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i get 100mb from virgin media
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you use all of it to surf XDA and watch pr0n.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because you use all of it to surf XDA and watch pr0n.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



pron??? banned for making no sense...i don't even know what pron could be

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> pron??? banned for making no sense...i don't even know what pron could be
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing he meant porn. 

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for not realizing he meant porn.
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for failing into that one.  You've been trolled.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for not realizing he meant porn.
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because i don't watch that...ewwww 



Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Sora3004 (Jun 18, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for not realizing he meant porn.
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for realizing he meant porn


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

Sora3004 said:


> Banned for realizing he meant porn

Click to collapse



Banned for your Rurouni Kenshin avatar with OrO face!


----------



## RomWiz (Jun 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your Rurouni Kenshin avatar with OrO face!

Click to collapse



Banned for talking s*t about he's avatar 

Skickat från min GT-I9300 via tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for talking s*t about *he's *avatar
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9300 via tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because,  wait about _he's_ or _his_ wut????


----------



## Sora3004 (Jun 18, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for talking s*t about he's avatar
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9300 via tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for defending my avatar xD


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

Sora3004 said:


> Banned for defending my avatar xD

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the guy that stood up for you!


----------



## MoonRaven (Jun 18, 2012)

Sora3004 said:


> Banned for defending my avatar xD

Click to collapse



Banned for not changing the avatar yet.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not changing the avatar yet.

Click to collapse



Banned for pushing and bullying others.


----------



## Sora3004 (Jun 18, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not changing the avatar yet.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting me to change an avatar that I got just 2 hours ago!


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for changing avatars like clothes.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Sora3004 (Jun 18, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for changing avatars like clothes.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing I joined around 2 hours ago


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

Sora3004 said:


> Banned for not knowing I joined around 2 hours ago

Click to collapse



Banned for joining late.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 18, 2012)

Sora3004 said:


> Banned for not knowing I joined around 2 hours ago

Click to collapse



Banned for that rouni kenshin avatar. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for that rouni kenshin avatar.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I already banned him for that.  Read the posts......


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I already banned him for that.  Read the posts......

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I have the time to go read posts when I am sneak banning people during an office meeting. Oh and have I banned you yet? Banned for being rude. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for thinking I have the time to go read posts when I am sneak banning people during an office meeting. Oh and have I banned you yet? Banned for being rude.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping meeting to post here. I'm rude and you Fail! Lol


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 18, 2012)

Self Banned for not paying attention.
Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for contributing to this 3193 page thread!


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for noticing and not reading other threads

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for not having your own avatar pic.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 18, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for not having your own avatar pic.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse




zolaisugly said:


> Banned for noticing and not reading other threads
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse




Thing O Doom said:


> Banned for contributing to this 3193 page thread!

Click to collapse




Grendel Prime said:


> Self Banned for not paying attention.
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mods can we have a clean up ban in aisle 3193
Banned!!!!


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for humor!

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 18, 2012)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for getting nooots

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## Jerry D (Jun 18, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for not being a human. Because humans have emotions and you don't.
> 
> And here is a random picture of an ostrich that I took while visiting African Lion Safari (At Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a picture of an ostrich taken at Lion Safari and not posting a picture of a Lion.


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 18, 2012)

Jerry D said:


> Banned for posting a picture of an ostrich taken at Lion Safari and not posting a picture of a Lion.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying Safari. Safari is a bad word because apples internet browser is named safari and safari like all other apple products is retarted.

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for even knowing what THOSE GUYS use for a browser.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for boobs 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for boobs
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because i love boobies. Whaaaammy. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for not capitilizing Boobies.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for not capitilizing Boobies.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being drunk.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned because I AM! BWAAAHAAHAAAHAAAAA!!!!

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned because I AM! BWAAAHAAHAAAHAAAAA!!!!
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a drunkard 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being a drunkard
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a prude!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for being a prude!

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc.

*Mod edit:* Link removed


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned because I also agree.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned because I am listening to 90's rap.


----------



## Juls317 (Jun 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because I am listening to 90's rap.

Click to collapse



Banned for me accidently "thanks" -ing your ban

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 19, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Banned for me accidently "thanks" -ing your ban
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting a thanks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for wasting a thanks.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the person who gave me free thanks.


----------



## LJE (Jun 19, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for wasting a thanks.

Click to collapse



Banned for having thanks to give out but not giving them out 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for having thanks to give out but not giving them out
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having more thanks than me.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned because I'm watching police chases gone wrong 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## mikef (Jun 19, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for having thanks to give out but not giving them out
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I really am out. We still only get 8 per day.



Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I'm watching police chases gone wrong
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for having nothing better to watch.


----------



## aranurea (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned because I posted in this thread.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned because that 8 thanks a day rule is bullcrap 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for having Thanks Envy.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Jun 19, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for having Thanks Envy.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yoyo ban

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Yoyo ban
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for posting something that is far too close to yolo.


----------



## krackerjac (Jun 19, 2012)

Bannanapuss

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jun 19, 2012)

krackerjac said:


> Bannanapuss
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bannamutt

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

LJE said:


> Bannamutt
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned to get this thread on the right path

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

LJE said:


> Bannamutt
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



BANana Phone!


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Yoyo ban
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He means this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Crap I'm banned again.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 19, 2012)

Banoram! Yolo

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Juls317 (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for no one mentioning Princess Consuela BANanahammock

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## ofabhishek (Jun 19, 2012)

Hit 'Thanks' if u don't wanna get banned..


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 19, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Banned for no one mentioning Princess Consuela BANanahammock
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for watching friends 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 19, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for watching friends
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for not watching Gene Simmons Family Jewels. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc.

*Mod edit:* Link removed


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not watching Gene Simmons Family Jewels.
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> 
> *Mod edit:* Link removed

Click to collapse



Banned for not participating in my Photo Edit Game thread.


----------



## LJE (Jun 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for not participating in my Photo Edit Game thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for not linking your photo edit game thread 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 19, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not linking your photo edit game thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing the same. 

I am unaware of this thread. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc.

*Mod edit:* Link removed


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not doing the same.
> 
> I am unaware of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking at the treads on the first page of the Off Topic section.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1719274


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for not looking at the treads on the first page of the Off Topic section.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1719274

Click to collapse



Thanks. Waiting my turn now I suppose 

Oh and banned for an awesome thread 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc.

*Mod edit:* Link removed


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 19, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Thanks. Waiting my turn now I suppose
> 
> Oh and banned for an awesome thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz you got a mod edit


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you got a mod edit

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought I was doing a good deed for the community 

Maybe I should just stop using xda. Then I'll have no reason to get in trouble for these little things. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc.


----------



## Thing O Doom (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for what was the link?? Now I'm intrigued!


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> Banned for what was the link?? Now I'm intrigued!

Click to collapse



banned for being intrigued..


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 19, 2012)

Thing O Doom said:


> Banned for what was the link?? Now I'm intrigued!

Click to collapse



It was a link to an unofficial list of scammers. Who are not scammers unless it is strictly said from a moderator that they are. (Don't yell at me! I'm just letting him know what it was!)

Oh and you up there^ your banned. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> It was a link to an unofficial list of scammers. Who are not scammers unless it is strictly said from a moderator that they are. (Don't yell at me! I'm just letting him know what it was!)
> 
> Oh and you up there^ your banned.
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for no reason.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Banned for banning me for no reason.

Click to collapse



Banned





Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 19, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you appear to have a phone in your chest that your heart uses to send posts to XDA.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 19, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because you appear to have a phone in your chest that your heart uses to send posts to XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned because it took almost 3 hours 'till somebody banned me

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 19, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because it took almost 3 hours 'till somebody banned me
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



banned in 10 mins


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned in 10 mins

Click to collapse



Banned for taking 10 mins for ban processing


----------



## MoonRaven (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for taking 10 mins for ban processing

Click to collapse



Banned for being above me.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being above me.

Click to collapse



no homo ban


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no homo ban

Click to collapse



Banned for saying homo

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying homo
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating it!


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for repeating it!

Click to collapse



Banned for not repeating it

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banned for not repeating it
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't write a post nor a word that got a member Banned.!


----------



## slaeyer (Jun 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I can't write a post nor a word that got a member Banned.!

Click to collapse



Banned for having more posts than me!!


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 19, 2012)

slaeyer said:


> Banned for having more posts than me!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having less posts then me. 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Soupe Au Caillou (Jun 19, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for having less posts then me.
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banning for making an e-penis competition


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

Soupe Au Caillou said:


> Banning for making an e-penis competition

Click to collapse



Banned for turning this thread into something dirty

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for turning this thread into something dirty
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because we should talk about butts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdordon (Jun 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for accepting it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being Bruce Willis.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2012)

cdordon said:


> Banned for being Bruce Willis.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fail

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdordon (Jun 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Fail
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



By the time I posted I hadn't remembered that tapatalk does "last unread" -__- lol

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MoonRaven (Jun 19, 2012)

cdordon said:


> By the time I posted I hadn't remembered that tapatalk does "last unread" -__- lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding tapatalk


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for not being considerate

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banned for not being considerate
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being illiterate


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'm ditching my Android tablet for Microsoft Surface.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Banned for a possible wise decision


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a possible wise decision

Click to collapse



Banned because every tablet should have a fan

/s


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because every tablet should have a fan
> 
> /s

Click to collapse



Banned for preventing overheating


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for believing in tablet climate change.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## inc21 (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for using an unidentified device...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for not being able to identify my rooted phone.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 19, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for not being able to identify my rooted phone.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not clarifying.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Its a MOTWX435KT, you cant get any clearer than that. Drops banhammer for lack of product knowledge!

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 19, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Its a MOTWX435KT, you cant get any clearer than that. Drops banhammer for lack of product knowledge!
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for dropping the ban hammer. Thor is not amused.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for dropping the ban hammer. Thor is not amused.

Click to collapse



Banned for invoking Thor, Odin is pissed.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for invoking Thor, Odin is pissed.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because doin can't be p*ssed...it should be happy that it can Dowload firmware onto devices

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because doin can't be p*ssed...it should be happy that it can Dowload firmware onto devices
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing Odin with the odin app, chainfire is not ammused!

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for confusing Odin with the odin app, chainfire is not ammused!
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



bannbsjakdb snsj what! i thought chain fire only made mobile doin and not the computer odin 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## MoonRaven (Jun 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> bannbsjakdb snsj what! i thought chain fire only made mobile doin and not the computer odin
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having post 32009


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for having post 32009

Click to collapse



Banned for stuff that doesn't matter


----------



## GuestK0091 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stuff that doesn't matter

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning that


----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for the irrelevance going on here.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jun 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the irrelevance going on here.

Click to collapse



Banned for having more thankses!


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for having more thankses!

Click to collapse



Banned for thanks envy.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## shanman-2 (Jun 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the irrelevance going on here.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a
  Bad name..  . 
I ban myself for nothing  


Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 19, 2012)

shanman-2 said:


> Banned for having a
> Bad name..  .
> I ban myself for nothing

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself...now you should leave since your double banned.  

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Grammar Nazi banned. It's "you're".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Shame on you. Ban. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Grammar Nazi banned. It's "you're".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



You know where this is going...

BANNED FOR BEING A GRAMMAR NAZI! 

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## LJE (Jun 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not using grammar correctly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I ban ya for not usin slang correct

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

LJE said:


> I ban thee for the correct use of grammar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for still being a shakespeare fan..

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## LJE (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Banned for still being a shakespeare fan..
> 
> Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..

Click to collapse



Banned for posting while I edited

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for posting while I edited
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because only the weak edit


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because only the weak edit

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the XDA app right now

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for lame ban reason.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Banned for lame reason


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for copying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Banned for lame reason

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)

BaN. We need better responses. Come'on 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> BaN. We need better responses. Come'on
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned with a better reason


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned with a better reason

Click to collapse



Banned with a even better reason

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned with a even better reason
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for call of bans copy ops


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for call of bans copy ops

Click to collapse



Banned for not playing Bannerfield Ban Co 2

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned because BOD4: World at Ban irs already out. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because BOD4: World at Ban irs already out.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a Banbox 360 or Banstation 3

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for not careing that they changed Sam Fisher's voice in Splinter Ban ,Banlist

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for not having a Banbox 360 or Banstation 3
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a personal banuter


----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for not having a Banbox 360 or Banstation 3
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't need to. I have a BanPhone with a Touch Ban in it, ready......... And
Voila, Wham!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not having a personal banuter

Click to collapse











Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for not careing that they changed Sam Fisher's voice in Splinter Ban ,Banlist
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ill make a double ban, banned

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for double banning in a single ban zone.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Banned for double banning in a single ban zone.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a too long xda device name

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for having a too long xda device name
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what a double ban is

double ban because this is how you do it

triple ban for not being creative again


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing what a double ban is
> 
> double ban because this is how you do it
> 
> triple ban for not being creative again

Click to collapse



Banned because no.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing what a double ban is
> 
> double ban because this is how you do it
> 
> triple ban for not being creative again

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz this thread has OVER 9000 POSTS

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Jun 19, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned bcuz this thread has OVER 9000 POSTS
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being late.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for being late.

Click to collapse



Banned for implying that he's pregnant


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned for implying he's not!

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for implying he's not!
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't imply anything


----------



## necrologo (Jun 19, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for implying he's not!
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because you are just before me

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

necrologo said:


> Banned because you are just before me
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for failing


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for failing

Click to collapse



Banned for banning an italian

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for a nice signature


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for a nice signature

Click to collapse



Banned because im bored

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## anomy13 (Jun 20, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned because im bored
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your a wannabe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

anomy13 said:


> Banned because your a wannabe.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 20, 2012)

how about a nice tall glass of ban juice 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 20, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> how about a nice tall glass of ban juice
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Topped with ban icecream


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> how about a nice tall glass of ban juice
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



How about a regular ban? Do you want a regular ban? Did I hear a yes?
BANNED

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 20, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> How about a regular ban? Do you want a regular ban? Did I hear a yes?
> BANNED
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for asking before banning


----------



## mattio781 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for drinking "yuban"


----------



## mikef (Jun 20, 2012)

mattio781 said:


> banned for drinking "yuban"

Click to collapse



Him...ban.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Him...ban.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig is not pointing at the thanks button


----------



## Android311 (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned because sigs give you cancer 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 20, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because sigs give you cancer
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Banned because sex gives you cancer
Btw everybody should thank each other so we can have lots of thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 20, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because sex gives you cancer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



What.. woooah stop right there you dirty bastard ahahaha..lol sex gives you cancer..lol.. you've never had sex before 

I hereby banned you to infinite something for thinking sex gives cancer
.lol
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 20, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because sex gives you cancer
> Btw everybody should thank each other so we can have lots of thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



No.. that's gonna make a mod close the thread..what's wrong with you.. lol..this is epic..ahahah

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> No.. that's gonna make a mod close the thread..what's wrong with you.. lol..this is epic..ahahah
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for falling off the banwagon 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for falling off the banwagon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I think I bricked my life. Must have flashed the wrong girl.


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I think I bricked my life. Must have flashed the wrong girl.

Click to collapse



Banned for searching these forums while you're a brick 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mike21pr (Jun 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I think I bricked my life. Must have flashed the wrong girl.

Click to collapse



Banned for not rooting the girl before flashing

...rooting them is the best part


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for searching these forums while you're a brick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that I'm borrowing this life from my cat.

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




mike21pr said:


> Banned for not rooting the girl before flashing
> 
> ...rooting them is the best part

Click to collapse



Banned because... unbanned for epic comment.


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for borrowing from a cat

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 20, 2012)

Double ban, To Witt;
1-stealing from cat.
Beta-unbanning cat thief.
Hence your Honor, I declare a double Ban.
Thankyouforyourtime.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Double ban, To Witt;
> 1-stealing from cat.
> Beta-unbanning cat thief.
> Hence your Honor, I declare a double Ban.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thanking someone for their time instead of paying them for it....
Thanks don't put rice on the table!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for thanking someone for their time instead of paying them for it....
> Thanks don't put rice on the table!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having rice on a table instead of a plate..


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for having a troll face.


----------



## chbea (Jun 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for having a troll face.

Click to collapse



ban for no respect troll face .......troll face is best !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Android311 (Jun 20, 2012)

chbea said:


> ban for no respect troll face .......troll face is best !!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for yelling!!!!!

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 20, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for yelling!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



banned for keeping the home screentips widget on ur homescreen 
The first thing you do is uninstall it via TB


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for keeping the home screentips widget on ur homescreen
> The first thing you do is uninstall it via TB

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't uninstall a widget via ThunderBolt


----------



## MoonRaven (Jun 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you can't uninstall a widget via ThunderBolt

Click to collapse


----------



## domini99 (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned because the Hammer is to small.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because the Hammer is to small.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what your misses tells you 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because that's what your misses tells you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making an insensitive joke about someone's 'Hammer'

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for making an insensitive joke about someone's 'Hammer'
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it shouldn't look like a "hammer". I would suggest visiting a doctor.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because it shouldn't look like a "hammer". I would suggest visiting a doctor.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I was talking about me 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned because hammers arent interesting.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> banned because hammers arent interesting.

Click to collapse



Banned because touchè


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> banned because hammers arent interesting.

Click to collapse



Banned because I use hammers every day

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because I use hammers every day
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for excessive hammering..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for excessive hammering..

Click to collapse



Banned for being random

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Nathalex27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being random
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Labrador retriever as an avatar. ( or very white golden retriever, even on my 5.3 inch screen  I can't make out the differance )

sent from my stunner powered Note


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nathalex27 said:


> Banned for having a Labrador retriever as an avatar. ( or very white golden retriever, even on my 5.3 inch screen  I can't make out the differance )
> 
> sent from my stunner powered Note

Click to collapse



Banned for being blind.... 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being blind....
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the blind 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being blind....
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because Ah Ha! Ah Ha! You liked it. Ah Ha! Ah Ha!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for banning the blind
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting me discriminate against blind people 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because Ah Ha! Ah Ha! You liked it. Ah Ha! Ah Ha!

Click to collapse



Look!! A flying potato!! BAAAM, with the ban hammer right on your face!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Look!! A flying potato!! BAAAM, with the ban hammer right on your face!

Click to collapse



Banned because potatoes can't fly 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because potatoes can't fly
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because flies can fly 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because flies can fly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being redundant!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because flies can fly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious and if you don't stop I'll make you fly 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for sounding stupid  

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for sounding stupid
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense.. How can I 'sound' stupid if you didn't hear me????

So i believe it is you who is stupid  

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for sounding stupid
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Banned because my momma always said That Stupid is what a stupid does. 

And Banned also because there aren't people that sound stupid, instead stupid people that make sounds.


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because my momma always said That Stupid is what a stupid does.
> 
> And Banned also because there aren't people that sound stupid, instead stupid people that make sounds.

Click to collapse



Banned for not clarifying stupidity is infinite...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because my momma always said That Stupid is what a stupid does.
> 
> And Banned also because there aren't people that sound stupid, instead stupid people that make sounds.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to sound smart but failing miserably

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned coz stupid people shouldn't talk 'bout stupidity!

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Nathalex27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for trying to sound smart but failing miserably
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious....lol
And ban the op for starting the fastest growing pointless thread ever

sent from my stunner powered Note


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

Nathalex27 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious....lol
> And ban the op for starting the fastest growing pointless thread ever
> 
> sent from my stunner powered Note

Click to collapse



Banned for being obscure...
And banned again for banning someone that's not above you... rule number 24

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for being obscure...
> And banned again for banning someone that's not above you... rule number 24
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned... As stated in the rules of this thread

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Sora3004 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned... As stated in the rules of this thread
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for following the rules of this thread 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sora3004 said:


> Banned for following the rules of this thread
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because if you don't a mod will smack you with the mighty ban hammer

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because if you don't a mod will smack you with the mighty ban hammer
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because mods are Bhan (Thor) the lords of bans.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because mods are Bhan (Thor) the lords of bans.

Click to collapse



Banned because Mods are Mods. Period.


----------



## mikef (Jun 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because Mods are Mods. Period.

Click to collapse



Banned because some mods are Senior Mods.  Anybody want a thread tag?


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because some mods are Senior Mods.  Anybody want a thread tag?

Click to collapse



Banned because, Wait a Tag!!  Pick Me, Pick Me!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because some mods are Senior Mods.  Anybody want a thread tag?

Click to collapse



Banned for capitalizing senior mods. I want a thread tag!!


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not telling me that 1-8 = -7
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of his nerdishness!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned for being jealous of his nerdishness!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for your late post!


----------



## mikef (Jun 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, Wait a Tag!!  Pick Me, Pick Me!

Click to collapse




Banned for being first. Ok, I will pm you in a minute, my pc browser won't load the page.




QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for capitalizing senior mods. I want a thread tag!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being second. Their titles are capitalized. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned Because im waiting to long in hospital.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being first. Ok, I will pm you in a minute, my pc browser won't load the page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Un-Banned for your kindness!


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Un-Banned for your kindness!

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning... rule number 24

Ahhh, you thought I forgot about rule number 24 hey? 
I NEVER FORGET RULE NUMBER 24

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not banning... rule number 24
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i didn't know there were rules for banning. Post the link to the Page now. 

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned because I Tagged!!!!!  YAY


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being first. Ok, I will pm you in a minute, my pc browser won't load the page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




McClane, u are banned for being first

I was second. I want a tag too


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> McClane, u are banned for being first
> 
> I was second. I want a tag too

Click to collapse



Banned for coming second... 
NEVER COME SECOND!!!
That's ruler number 24

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jun 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> McClane, u are banned for being first
> 
> I was second. I want a tag too

Click to collapse



U and Mclane banned cuz u people evidently joined xda for the file purpose of banning people

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

loneagl said:


> U and Mclane banned cuz u people evidently joined xda for the file purpose of banning people
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling McClanes name wrong....
^^ dead man walking 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> McClane, u are banned for being first
> 
> I was second. I want a tag too

Click to collapse



Banned because your time will come!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

loneagl said:


> U and Mclane banned cuz u people evidently joined xda for the file purpose of banning people
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on 2 people. Instead of just the person above you

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for picking on 2 people. Instead of just the person above you
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not picking on the person above YOU 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not picking on the person above YOU
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because my internet sucks


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Jun 20, 2012)

I ban anyone who didn't notice when I said last time I posted about thread tags that there is a thread tag which would be removed by a mod if a mod was notified of it, since then there would be an open tag to edit.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine looks good though!


----------



## mikef (Jun 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Mine looks good though!

Click to collapse



Banned for reveling and forgetting to ban. 

I will give away my other thread tag tomorrow morning sometime around 6:30a PDT, so anyone who wants it best not be late.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for reveling and forgetting to ban.
> 
> I will give away my other thread tag tomorrow morning sometime around 6:30a PDT, so anyone who wants it best not be late.

Click to collapse



Banned for the anticipation, and for starting a Riot about Tags.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the anticipation, and for starting a Riot about Tags.

Click to collapse



banned coz i have always wanted to add a tag but couldnt.. :/


----------



## wickedankit007 (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for thinking Apple is cool


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

wickedankit007 said:


> banned for thinking Apple is cool

Click to collapse



Banned for arriving, not following the rules, and for your 10 posts before nagging. Lol


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for arriving, not following the rules, and for your 10 posts before nagging. Lol

Click to collapse



Banned for protocol. And because 1 Die Hard movie was really enough.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned because... whats a tagg?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because... whats a tagg?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what a tag is.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## chrisrj28 (Jun 20, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for not knowing what a tag is.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining what a tag is

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 20, 2012)

chrisrj28 said:


> Banned for not explaining what a tag is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know why were talking about body spray


----------



## bolillo (Jun 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I don't know why were talking about body spray

Click to collapse



Banned cause real men don't use body spray they use strawberry scented deodorant 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 20, 2012)

bolillo said:


> Banned cause real men don't use body spray they use strawberry scented deodorant
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being girly and I'm on lunch break! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I think I bricked my life. Must have flashed the wrong girl.

Click to collapse



Banned because dats funny!

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being girly and I'm on lunch break!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that ******* love strawberries. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 20, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for being girly and I'm on lunch break!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting on here while at work. Work is not for fun work is for work 

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 20, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned for posting on here while at work. Work is not for fun work is for work
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



banned because im posting at school

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im posting at school
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for internet abuse


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im posting at school
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Lesson 101.....

How to get banned

First off I take my trusty banhammer and

'SMACK'

YOU'RE BANNED

And hasum666, you're banned for being a ninja....


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Lesson 101.....
> 
> How to get banned
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for failing


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for failing

Click to collapse



Banned for succeeding 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im posting at school
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for still being in school in june

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned for still being in school in june
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Hmm, I have no idea why im here, but you are banned anyway

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 20, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Hmm, I have no idea why im here, but you are banned anyway
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are here to give me... ONE MILLION DOLLARS!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

goodnight ban


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> goodnight ban

Click to collapse



Ban goodnight LOL

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Ban goodnight LOL
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's morning.... 
I can even see the sun 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned because I fell asleep at 5pm and now all headachey 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## LJE (Jun 20, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I fell asleep at 5pm and now all headachey
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Oh ****.... I hate the 5pm sleep with the headachey wake up....
I feel for you.... although rule number 24!!!
BANNED 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

LJE said:


> Oh ****.... I hate the 5pm sleep with the headachey wake up....
> I feel for you.... although rule number 24!!!
> BANNED
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because its like 1 at the night now

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 21, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned because its like 1 at the night now
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because its clearly 7:12 PM


----------



## iok1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because its clearly 7:12 PM

Click to collapse



Not in Sweden, 1:31 am 

Edit: oh, and BANNED! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 21, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Not in Sweden, 1:31 am
> 
> Edit: oh, and BANNED!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned because you had to edit to ban me!


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because its clearly 7:12 PM

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming everyone lives in North America.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 21, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Banned for assuming everyone lives in North America.

Click to collapse



Banned because you skipped two posts and because its just the eastern standard timezone I was talking about


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because I blame John mclane for getting the time wrong. Without a doubt it is 00:50

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 21, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I blame John mclane for getting the time wrong. Without a doubt it is 00:50
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for blaming others.


----------



## Porchy12 (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned for not having a coloured avatar! 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you are here to give me... ONE MILLION DOLLARS!

Click to collapse



Banned because  you have to pay me the cost of the Afghan war

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 21, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because  you have to pay me the cost of the Afghan war
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your avatar is hiding behind a pole

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## LJE (Jun 21, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz your avatar is hiding behind a pole
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you joined on May 15th 2012, and that's 3 days before May 18th 2012....
And also 1 days after May 14th 2012....
Did that blow your mind?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because that makes no sense. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because that makes no sense.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## johnride (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because you banned someone claiming he made no sense and your avatar is kind of upside down.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 21, 2012)

johnride said:


> Banned because you banned someone claiming he made no sense and your avatar is kind of upside down.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for the generic avatar 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 21, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for the generic avatar
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for the Huge cans you're wearing in your avatar. BaBam

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 21, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for the Huge cans you're wearing in your avatar. BaBam
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without a reason


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 21, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for the Huge cans you're wearing in your avatar. BaBam
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because there sennheiser HD650s £300 reference class headphones 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 21, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because there sennheiser HD650s £300 reference class headphones
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because no one cares.... except those that do.


----------



## aranurea (Jun 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because no one cares.... except those that do.

Click to collapse



Banned because you flashed a ROM yesterday.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Jun 21, 2012)

aranurea said:


> Banned because you flashed a ROM yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being a stalker.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2012)

Phalanx7621 said:


> Banned for being a stalker.

Click to collapse



Banned for misunderstanding the internet


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for misunderstanding the internet

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't know what an "inter net" is.


----------



## Nick0703 (Jun 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for misunderstanding the internet

Click to collapse



Banned for understanding the Internet.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 21, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for understanding the Internet.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping my post.


----------



## Nick0703 (Jun 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for skipping my post.

Click to collapse



Banned because by the time you posted your post, I was still typing me!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 21, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because by the time you posted your post, I was still typing me!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for defending a whinny reason.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 21, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for defending a whinny reason.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for whining. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 21, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned for whining.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not wining..


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 21, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned for whining.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse






vj_dustin said:


> banned for not wining..

Click to collapse




Banned for not being able to read that he said whining not winning


Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 21, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banned for not being able to read that he said whining not winning
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the correction. 

.
..
...
..
.
..
...
..
.
..
...
..
.
..
...
..
.
Yeah...


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for the correction.
> 
> .
> ..
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for Wayyyy to many full stops


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 21, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned for Wayyyy to many full stops

Click to collapse



Banned because my service looks like this 

=
==
|
|
|

And I don't like it. Dumb att coverage in my area... :thumbdown:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 21, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banned for not being able to read that he said whining not winning
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for assuming i had made a typo.. :|


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because you know you did, be a man about it and admit it.

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## dareas (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned for being ignorant 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 21, 2012)

dareas said:


> Banned for being ignorant :-D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being not ignorant


----------



## John McClane (Jun 21, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned for being not ignorant

Click to collapse



Banned for your _syntax error_.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your _syntax error_.

Click to collapse



Banned because that remebers me to my bad maths... i hate tests.

Send from my galaxy mini using cm7


----------



## TheUpsetter (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because you hate tests.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 21, 2012)

TheUpsetter said:


> Banned because you hate tests.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm giving a history test in 2 hours. I'm scared, **** 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 21, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I'm giving a history test in 2 hours. I'm scared, ****
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a history teacher and posting on technology forums 

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 21, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned for being a history teacher and posting on technology forums
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 21, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned for banning
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for banning

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of originality


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2012)

banned because i just banned you


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> banned because i just banned you

Click to collapse



Banned because you are eating Apple.


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 21, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because you are eating Apple.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying apple 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 21, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned for saying apple
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not calling it 'forbidden fruit' as it used to be called

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not calling it 'forbidden fruit' as it used to be called
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing which apple I meant

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned for supporting Apple HAL9000.

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 21, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned for supporting Apple HAL9000.
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse



Banned for Boost Mobile; "Where you at"


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for Boost Mobile; "Where you at"

Click to collapse



Banned for using Verizon. Can you hear me now?

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 21, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned for using Verizon. Can you hear me now?
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse



Banned for clever retort.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 21, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned for using Verizon. Can you hear me now?
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse



Banned for using brick phones 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned for not using a brick phone.

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 21, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned for not using a brick phone.
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse



Banned for letting me down with that not clever retort. 


Also, I want to build a homemade CNC router so I can engrave peoples phones.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 21, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for letting me down with that not clever retort.
> 
> 
> Also, I want to build a homemade CNC router so I can engrave peoples phones.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a vandal and engraving people's phones. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jun 21, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for letting me down with that not clever retort.
> 
> 
> Also, I want to build a homemade CNC router so I can engrave peoples phones.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i am a cop n legally ban you for THINKING of vandalism:sly:

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 21, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i am a cop n legally ban you for THINKING of vandalism:sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling it is a form of vandalism. I know may people who like to have custom inscriptions and images engraved on their phones. 

I could engrave a donut on your phone if you like.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 21, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for feeling it is a form of vandalism. I know may people who like to have custom inscriptions and images engraved on their phones.
> 
> I could engrave a donut on your phone if you like.

Click to collapse



Banned for engraving when stickers are faster.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 21, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for engraving when stickers are faster.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because stickers are for hipsters and little Japanese girls.


----------



## loneagl (Jun 21, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for feeling it is a form of vandalism. I know may people who like to have custom inscriptions and images engraved on their phones.
> 
> I could engrave a donut on your phone if you like.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i hate donut...although a malformed zebra would b Nice....


Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 21, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i hate donut...although a malformed zebra would b Nice....
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because yuck.

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because that's awesome


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because you're awesome 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because thanks, I know


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 21, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned because thanks, I know

Click to collapse



banned for gloating


----------



## loneagl (Jun 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for gloating

Click to collapse



you are awesome too..now press that thanks button like ashton above did..pronto!!

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2012)

loneagl said:


> you are awesome too..now press that thanks button like ashton above did..pronto!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because NO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because NO.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because YES


----------



## loneagl (Jun 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because NO.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for your earth shattering cruelty towards the needy

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 21, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for your earth shattering cruelty towards the needy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that's cruel

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying that's cruel
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for saying...uhm... 





> that's cruel

Click to collapse



 XD

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for saying...uhm...  XD
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for splitting my ban into pieces

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for splitting my ban into pieces
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because your Xperia S has ICS and my dual core potato doesn't


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned for using a potato instead of a droid.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned for using a half os. I use ANdroid. Not droid.

Send from my galaxy mini using cm7


----------



## loneagl (Jun 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for using a half os. I use ANdroid. Not droid.
> 
> Send from my galaxy mini using cm7

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Droid is NOT half of ANdroid...it's 71.43

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned coz i dont understand.

Send from my galaxy mini using cm7


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i dont understand.
> 
> Send from my galaxy mini using cm7

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding what he meant. Droid is 71.43 out of 100% of Android lol. 

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2012)

Oooh. Than i will ban him coz its still not a complete os 

Send from my galaxy mini using cm7


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Oooh. Than i will ban him coz its still not a complete os
> 
> Send from my galaxy mini using cm7

Click to collapse



Banned for having a complete OS on a mini phone.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 21, 2012)

Ban for all the _coz'ing _in this thread.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2012)

Why that?
Cm7 is short for Cyanogenmod 7.
Banned because of that!

Send from my galaxy mini using cm7


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Why that?
> Cm7 is short for Cyanogenmod 7.
> Banned because of that!
> 
> Send from my galaxy mini using cm7

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored


----------



## John McClane (Jun 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I'm bored

Click to collapse



Banned for being bored, and not dedicating enough time to your App! :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned because of heinz tomato ketchup.

No. Im tired. Im gonna sleep. Its 22 pm here. See you tommorow

Send from my phone.


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because of heinz tomato ketchup.
> 
> No. Im tired. Im gonna sleep. Its 22 pm here. See you tommorow
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for going to bed early.


----------



## LJE (Jun 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because of heinz tomato ketchup.
> 
> No. Im tired. Im gonna sleep. Its 22 pm here. See you tommorow
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned because there's no such time as 22pm









vcrp94 said:


> Banned for going to bed early.

Click to collapse



And banned because I'm not sure if you're cooked or not... I wanna put some butter on you if you're cooked


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 21, 2012)

LJE said:


> ...And banned because I'm not sure if you're cooked or not... I wanna put some butter on you if you're cooked
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because potato os is better then android and because you want to kill the creator of potato os 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because potato os is better then android and because you want to kill the creator of potato os
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a french fry.


----------



## chrisrj28 (Jun 22, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because there's no such time as 22pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting multiple bans, and because I'm watching the NBA playoffs

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for banning

Click to collapse











animatedbreak said:


> Banned for lack of originality

Click to collapse











domini99 said:


> banned because i just banned you

Click to collapse











vcrp94 said:


> Banned because you are eating Apple.

Click to collapse











allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned for saying apple
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse











Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not calling it 'forbidden fruit' as it used to be called
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse











allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned for not knowing which apple I meant
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse











oodork123 said:


> Banned for supporting Apple HAL9000.
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse











Dblfstr said:


> Banned for Boost Mobile; "Where you at"

Click to collapse











oodork123 said:


> Banned for using Verizon. Can you hear me now?
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse











Dblfstr said:


> Banned for clever retort.

Click to collapse











Android311 said:


> Banned for using brick phones
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse











oodork123 said:


> Banned for not using a brick phone.
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse











Dblfstr said:


> Banned for letting me down with that not clever retort.
> 
> 
> Also, I want to build a homemade CNC router so I can engrave peoples phones.

Click to collapse











John McClane said:


> Ban for all the _coz'ing _in this thread.

Click to collapse











domini99 said:


> Why that?
> Cm7 is short for Cyanogenmod 7.
> Banned because of that!
> 
> Send from my galaxy mini using cm7

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I'm bored

Click to collapse











chrisrj28 said:


> Banned for quoting multiple bans, and because I'm watching the NBA playoffs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I quotes tons of people.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I quotes tons of people.

Click to collapse



Banned for using up a whole page just to ban a few people

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 22, 2012)

Banojammed! 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## chrisrj28 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banojammed!
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for creating a poor play on the word ban

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 22, 2012)

chrisrj28 said:


> Banned for creating a poor play on the word ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for caring about ban's feelings.. :silly:


----------



## mikef (Jun 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for caring about ban's feelings.. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because bans might have feelings too.


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned for questioning the power of THE BAN!


----------



## Chavisca1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Holy crap hahaha 
This is the craziest thread I've ever seen haha


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 22, 2012)

Chavisca1 said:


> Holy crap hahaha
> This is the craziest thread I've ever seen haha

Click to collapse



banned for just hahaha'ing on the thread and not getting started.. :highfive:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jun 22, 2012)

Chavisca1 said:


> Holy crap hahaha
> This is the craziest thread I've ever seen haha

Click to collapse



banned for reading the thread but not properly participating in it...


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 22, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> banned for reading the thread but not properly participating in it...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person directly above you(thread rule)
Now get out, just leave! 

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jun 22, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for not banning the person directly above you(thread rule)
> Now get out, just leave!
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



LOL...  banned for not checking timestamps, was nearly simultaneous posting... and for telling me to leave!


----------



## johnride (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned for being a timestamps nazi.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned because you say that word.

Ps. Goodmorning everyone!

Send from my phone.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because you say that word.
> 
> Ps. Goodmorning everyone!
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the past

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## mar.ioo (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for living in the past
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



BANNED for trying to be future boy!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 22, 2012)

mar.ioo said:


> BANNED for trying to be future boy!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because my toe fell asleep.


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because my toe fell asleep.

Click to collapse



Banned because no one cares about your toes. :laugh:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 22, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because no one cares about your toes. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because someone might care about his toes....I don't know who but someone might.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because someone might care about his toes....I don't know who but someone might.

Click to collapse




Banned for thinking someone would... Who are you trying to fool no one will care...

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking someone would... Who are you trying to fool no one will care...
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the truth, no one cares.


----------



## LJE (Jun 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for telling the truth, no one cares.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying... I care

Toes play a very important part in standing up and keeping balance.. toes are underestimated 
A toeless man is a sad man 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 22, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for lying... I care
> 
> Toes play a very important part in standing up and keeping balance.. toes are underestimated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a foot fetish.


----------



## LJE (Jun 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for having a foot fetish.

Click to collapse



Banned for putting 'foot' and 'fetish' in the same sentence

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned because i realy dont care.

Send from my phone.


----------



## loneagl (Jun 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i realy dont care.
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i agree..in this atomic age sleepy toes are the least of my problems


Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i agree..in this atomic age sleepy toes are the least of my problems
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for no reason


----------



## loneagl (Jun 22, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i agree..in this atomic age sleepy toes are the least of my problems
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Hey u up there You are banned!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## loneagl (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned cuz i banned myself

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i banned myself
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself


Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning yourself
> 
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because ur phone is awesome 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## NghtHwk (Jun 22, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because ur phone is awesome
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying someone else's phone is more awesome than his own.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because ur phone is awesome
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks  although unfortunately I still have to ban you 







NghtHwk said:


> Banned for saying someone else's phone is more awesome than his own.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



You be quiet and I ban you for not agreeing

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Thanks  although unfortunately I still have to ban you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being angry XD

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned for being angry XD
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I'm angry when I'm not.. Do I look green to you??

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying I'm angry when I'm not.. Do I look green to you??
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being blue, dabadee dabudie, dabadee dabudie dabadee dabudie


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being blue, dabadee dabudie, dabadee dabudie dabadee dabudie

Click to collapse



Banned for being racist.. I'm white...

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being racist.. I'm white...
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being white. Purple FTW

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for being white. Purple FTW
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being a zombie


----------



## Akatosh (Jun 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a zombie

Click to collapse



Banned for being against zombies.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned for, enough of the bath salts... 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for, enough of the bath salts...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to stop a zombie infestation 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for trying to stop a zombie infestation
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being careless. They could be near you, anytime soon. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 22, 2012)

sensation lover said:


> Banned for being against zombies.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



uhgggg...zombo-banned

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being careless. They could be near you, anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for lying my sister isn't home right now...

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for lying my sister isn't home right now...
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for calling your sister zombie. Beware though, family always strikes 1st. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for calling your suster zombie. Beware though, family always strikes 1st.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing me to be a heartless jerk....

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not allowing me to be a heartless jerk....
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for calling yourself names....

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for calling yourself names....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not joining in...

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## mikef (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not joining in...
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because John McClane is ALWAYS joined in here. OT, sorry all, had a problem yesterday and couldn't get in to give away my other thread tag. However, I will do it this morning. I will clear it at 6:00a, and whoever is able to add a new one gets it.  OK, tag is released, who gets it.....


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned because I bought a 1950mah battery from ShenZen, China

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 22, 2012)

BANNED coz I finally got a thread tag


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned for not putting me as co-owner

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> BANNED coz I finally got a thread tag
> 
> View attachment 1147640

Click to collapse



Banned because you made it!!!!  :laugh:


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned cause it's Friday 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned cause it's Friday
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because it's almost Saturday

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it's almost Saturday
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because almost doesn't count. It's still Friday. :silly:


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because almost doesn't count. It's still Friday. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for being a smart @$$,

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Moix123 (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned because my HTC ONE X have issues and i cant replace it


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Moix123 said:


> Banned because my HTC ONE X have issues and i cant replace it

Click to collapse



Banned for buying a dodgy phone

Next time get an Xperia S 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for buying a dodgy phone
> 
> Next time get an Xperia S
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for molesting the new member. Lol


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for molesting the new member. Lol

Click to collapse



Banned because you're next  

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned because my phone beats all of yours 





Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because my phone beats all of yours
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't a competition.  Wrong Quadrant Thread!!!!!   


AND!!  Because quadrant ain't that important. A little tweak here and there could increase those numbers.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned because I'm still trying to join the 5000 club

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I'm still trying to join the 5000 club
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because all you need to do is mount it on your RAM and you get ridiculously high IO scores.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned because I found the hack

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1240467

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## moshe22 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Easy there or you'll be banned..
> 
> Ban away
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban you because you don't have a Samsung Galaxy S3.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

moshe22 said:


> Ban you because you don't have a Samsung Galaxy S3.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because neither do you...you're argument is invalid

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

moshe22 said:


> Ban you because you don't have a Samsung Galaxy S3.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying me one. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## johnride (Jun 22, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> BANNED BECAUSE ISLAM IS A FALSE RELIGION
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned because you're the first one I see in this thread that really deserves to be banned for his post.


----------



## moshe22 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because neither do you...you're argument is invalid
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned you for having having an Xperia S instead of an S3.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

moshe22 said:


> Ban you for having having an Xperia S instead of an S3.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because an S3 is extremely overpriced...

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because an S3 is extremely overpriced...
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for being right about that!


----------



## NilOGrav (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned fo banning!


----------



## moshe22 (Jun 22, 2012)

NilOGrav said:


> Banned fo banning!

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned for banning a helpless XDA memeber

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## moshe22 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being right about that!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that I am not buying you one and for you not buying one for me 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## moshe22 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning a helpless XDA memeber
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting me

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

moshe22 said:


> Banned for not quoting me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for going into a ban-rampage.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for going into a ban-rampage.

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying "banpage"

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

moshe22 said:


> Banned for not quoting me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about quotes

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for caring about quotes
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because you fall into quote madness..  Bwahahaha!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you fall into quote madness..  Bwahahaha!!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I'm mad about quotes.

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying I'm mad about quotes.
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Aren't you?


Fuakata-Ban!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Aren't you?
> 
> 
> Fuakata-Ban!

Click to collapse



No and WTF is Fuakata?

Banned for not speaking the English language

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## siddharth singh (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Aren't you?
> 
> 
> Fuakata-Ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying.. 'aren't you? ' 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

siddharth singh said:


> Banned for saying.. 'aren't you? '
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to get people to speak improper English

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for trying to get people to speak improper English
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't speak, I Wrote!! LOL :silly:


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I didn't speak, I Wrote!! LOL :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for writing the truth

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for writing the truth
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because, a long time ago we made this 2 members ban thread, and we're repeating it Again.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for writing the truth
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for lying and for braging about your 4.0.4 mediocre phone 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for lying and for braging about your 4.0.4 mediocre phone
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for self proclaming your phone as awesome and for your creepy avatar.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, a long time ago we made this 2 members ban thread, and we're repeating it Again.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're wrong!!







Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for lying and for braging about your 4.0.4 mediocre phone
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for being biased 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## loneagl (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you're wrong!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar seems to suggest u are NOT human

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 22, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned because your avatar seems to suggest u are NOT human
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned cause neither does your or mine :what::screwy::banghead::beer::thumbdown::thumbup::sly::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::what::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned because your avatar seems to suggest u are NOT human
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned







Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## loneagl (Jun 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned cause neither does your or mine :what::screwy::banghead::beer::thumbdown::thumbup::sly::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::what::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Banned for posting so many morbid looking smilies...they stare up at me n make me sad


Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned for complaining

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not having Android 4.0.5

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not having Android 4.0.5
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting me to have something that hasn't been released yet... 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for expecting me to have something that hasn't been released yet...
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because it has been released. Get your facts rights.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because it has been released. Get your facts rights.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for yelling at me 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for yelling at me
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because i was not yelling at you

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because i was not yelling at you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Ok fine banned for arguing with me

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## marz.dk (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Ok fine banned for arguing with me
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



You are Banned for making it girlish


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 22, 2012)

marz.dk said:


> You are Banned for making it girlish

Click to collapse



Banned for stalling about girlish things

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not having Android 4.0.5
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not having 5.0.1 strawberry sponge 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## ElmirBuljubasic (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned coz i have no money for s3

Sent from my x8z using xda premium


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 22, 2012)

ElmirBuljubasic said:


> Banned coz i have no money for s3
> 
> Sent from my x8z using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being poor! (Like me though  ) 

*Please press 'Thanks' if I helped!*
*Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 22, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for being poor! (Like me though  )
> 
> *Please press 'Thanks' if I helped!*
> *Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium*

Click to collapse



Banned for begging for thanks.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## moshe22 (Jun 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for begging for thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse




Banned for typing from a tablet that flies

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for writing the truth
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for making me use the same ban against you...banned for writing the truth

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for making me use the same ban against you...banned for writing the truth
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for banning twice


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for banning twice

Click to collapse



banned because there's no rules against double banning

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because there's no rules against double banning
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because double banning is lame. And because i have a proper gamers phone 

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Ming Wu (Jun 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because double banning is lame. And because i have a proper gamers phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for makeimg your own rules


Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## bolillo (Jun 22, 2012)

Ming Wu said:


> Banned for makeimg your own rules
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because rules don't matter if they can be broken.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 22, 2012)

bolillo said:


> Banned because rules don't matter if they can be broken.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Ban for breaking rules.






Ming Wu said:


> Banned for makeimg your own rules
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse



Ban for making rules up.


that stoner at Circle K


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 22, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Ban for breaking rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being that stoner at Circle K

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 22, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for being that stoner at Circle K
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for being not so interesting

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for being not so interesting
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being predictable. 

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned for being boring 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## bolillo (Jun 23, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for being boring
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for being extreme.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 23, 2012)

bolillo said:


> Banned for being extreme.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being normal 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## thatruth132 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for being to friendly in the showers with mods

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for dropping the soap 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 23, 2012)

thatruth132 said:


> Banned for being to friendly in the showers with mods
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a Samsuck device 

Just messing

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 23, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for being that stoner at Circle K
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for not being stoned at circle k. Bill and Ted Excellent Adventure.

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 23, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned for not being stoned at circle k. Bill and Ted Excellent Adventure.
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse



Banned because I believe in Jesus  

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 23, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because I believe in Jesus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned by GOD.

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned by the devil 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned by lucifer

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned because of the fail.  That's the same being 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 23, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because of the fail.  That's the same being
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for being correct

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## bolillo (Jun 23, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned for being correct
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse



Banned for saying he was correct.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## LJE (Jun 23, 2012)

bolillo said:


> Banned for saying he was correct.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for saying banned for saying he was correct 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 23, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for saying banned for saying he was correct
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being out of it on drink 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## bolillo (Jun 23, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for being out of it on drink
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned cause I didn't understand what you said.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 23, 2012)

bolillo said:


> Banned cause I didn't understand what you said.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for using the XDA app instead of Tapatalk. 

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for using the XDA app instead of Tapatalk.
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for using Twitter 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using Twitter
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for not using twitter.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not using twitter.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to make me use Twitter...

Twitter is gay

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for trying to make me use Twitter...
> 
> Twitter is gay
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word "gay" 

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## LJE (Jun 23, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned for using the word "gay"
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse



Banned for writing the word gay... that word is gay 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for writing the word gay... that word is gay
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using it twice 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## x-geo (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using it twice
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for be my first post XD

Enviado desde mi MB860 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jun 23, 2012)

x-geo said:


> Banned for be my first post XD
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB860 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for be a fail 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 23, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for be a fail
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban for winking

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 23, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Ban for winking
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse



Banned for no emoticons 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 23, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned for no emoticons
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using old emoticons.. :silly:


----------



## LJE (Jun 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using old emoticons.. :silly:

Click to collapse



banned because there's old emoticon, emoticon gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple emoticon , lemon emoticon, coconut emoticon, pepper emoticon.......
emoticon soup, emoticon stew, emoticon salad, emoticon in potatoes, emoticon burger, emoticon sandwich. That-that's about it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## bolillo (Jun 23, 2012)

LJE said:


> banned because there's old emoticon, emoticon gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple emoticon , lemon emoticon, coconut emoticon, pepper emoticon.......
> emoticon soup, emoticon stew, emoticon salad, emoticon in potatoes, emoticon burger, emoticon sandwich. That-that's about it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause u made me hungry.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

bolillo said:


> Banned cause u made me hungry.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Inspire 4g instead of a awesome Desire HD

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having a Inspire 4g instead of a awesome Desire HD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not calling you're own device awesome.....

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not calling you're own device awesome.....
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



BANNED because i did call my own device awesome. I have desire HD

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## reidzeibel (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> BANNED because i did call my own device awesome. I have desire HD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because using HTC Flyer to post, while having Desire HD...

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

reidzeibel said:


> Banned because using HTC Flyer to post, while having Desire HD...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because i can afford both a awesome tablet and a awesome phone

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because i can afford both a awesome tablet and a awesome phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying me one 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not buying me one
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying one yourself, but expecting me to buy one for you

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## RushAOZ (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not buying one yourself, but expecting me to buy one for you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying me one either. What are we buying?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

RushAOZ said:


> Banned for not buying me one either. What are we buying?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that we are buying a Htc flyer and a htc desire HD that i just bricked

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not knowing that we are buying a Htc flyer and a htc desire HD that i just bricked
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for buying only HTC and not Lava XOLO wit Intel chipset.. :good:


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for buying only HTC and not Lava XOLO wit Intel chipset.. :good:

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking Intel is good while AMD clearly rules

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for thinking Intel is good while AMD clearly rules
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because to all their opinion


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because to all their opinion

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an opinion :-D

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned for not having an opinion :-D
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse



Banned for not asking what my opinion was 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not asking what my opinion was
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not yet joining my zombie koala army.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for not yet joining my zombie koala army.

Click to collapse



Banned because zombie koalas are useless, you need a zombie kangaroo 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because zombie koalas are useless, you need a zombie kangaroo
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for underestimating the power of the zombie koala!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for underestimating the power of the zombie koala!

Click to collapse



Banned coz koalas ( zombie or normal) sleep 16 hours a day... Do you really want that for a zombie??


Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned coz koalas ( zombie or normal) sleep 16 hours a day... Do you really want that for a zombie??
> 
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for falling for the Koala's ploy, they only pretend to sleep when in fact they are simply waiting for the perfect time to strike.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for falling for the Koala's ploy, they only pretend to sleep when in fact they are simply waiting for the perfect time to strike.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking nonsense.

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for talking nonsense.
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not being nonsensical 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2012)

bolillo said:


> Banned cause I didn't understand what you said.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED: get banned 100&1 times on XDA 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED: get banned 100&1 times on XDA
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for counting your bans

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED: get banned 100&1 times on XDA
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because u copied minecraft's achievement system

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned because u copied minecraft's achievement system
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because minecraft needs MORE achievements...I've done the xbox and pc achievements

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because minecraft needs MORE achievements...I've done the box and pc achievements
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned cos I see that u dun play mine craft all the time. Mine craft Ftw

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned cos I see that u dun play mine craft all the time. Mine craft Ftw
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for owning an lg phone.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for owning an lg phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Flyer and not a View.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for owning an lg phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because LG phones were good


 ( a long long time ago in a galaxy that doesn't exist) 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for not detecting my sarcasm 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not detecting my sarcasm
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for having sarcasm that has to be detected by a detector

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having sarcasm that has to be detected by a detector
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for taking it seriously 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for taking it seriously
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because you think i took that serious

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because you think i took that serious
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I am wrong

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying I am wrong
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because LG is about to release a good phone ((hopefully) the Optimus 4x HD).


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because LG is about to release a good phone ((hopefully) the Optimus 4x HD).

Click to collapse



Banned for having a small bit of doubt about LG's new phone

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having a small bit of doubt about LG's new phone
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because lg phones aren't very well made

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## domini99 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned because my galaxy mini runs great on cm7.2

Send from my phone.


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because my galaxy mini runs great on cm7.2
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned because my O1 has ics 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned because camera doesnt work on ics.

Send from my phone.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because camera doesnt work on ics.
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a phone with official ICS

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not having a phone with official ICS
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because that was a good ban

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned because that was a good ban
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for a good ban. WTF!!!

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning me for a good ban. WTF!!!
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning flawed logic 

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 23, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned because that was a good ban
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a compliment

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for questioning flawed logic
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for having flawed logic 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having flawed logic
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Xperia S 

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible using xda premium


----------



## xboxfanj (Jun 23, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned for having a Xperia S
> 
> Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda premium.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned for having a Xperia S
> 
> Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having one







xboxfanj said:


> Banned for using xda premium.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using tapatalk 2



Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for calling my phone sh*t  

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for not providing reasons why my phone is "crap"

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not providing reasons why my phone is "crap"
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because the reasons are known to anyone owning one, so you should know. But here they are for you:

1. Its a sony
2. It didn't come with ICS
3. Its a Sony without Erricson
4. It has their **** skin on it.
5. Did i mention it is a Sony?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because the reasons are known to anyone owning one, so you should know. But here they are for you:
> 
> 1. Its a sony
> 2. It didn't come with ICS
> ...

Click to collapse




1. What's wrong with sony
2. It has ics now
3. What's the difference, seriously?
4. At least it's better than stock android
5. Yes you did mention that


Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## kara21 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because the reasons are known to anyone owning one, so you should know. But here they are for you:
> 
> 1. Its a sony
> 2. It didn't come with ICS
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you forget 6. its a "one year delayed dual core"

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

kara21 said:


> Banned because you forget 6. its a "one year delayed dual core"
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a sh*t, seriously it's just a phone why make a big deal out of it??

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for giving a sh*t, seriously it's just a phone why make a big deal out of it??
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because a couple of posts back you forgot to ban me. Also it is a big deal. I use my phone the entire day and have gotten rid of all the skins and stuff. Now it works properly. I <3 AOSP


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because a couple of posts back you forgot to ban me. Also it is a big deal. I use my phone the entire day and have gotten rid of all the skins and stuff. Now it works properly. I <3 AOSP

Click to collapse



Banned to make it right 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned to make it right
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for making it right

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because a couple of posts back you forgot to ban me. Also it is a big deal. I use my phone the entire day and have gotten rid of all the skins and stuff. Now it works properly. I <3 AOSP

Click to collapse



Banned cause your phones arnt better at all.  Go sit in the corner and think why do I still buy crappy mid- end htcs and also banned for using T- mobile 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned cause your phones arnt better at all.  Go sit in the corner and think why do I still buy crappy mid- end htcs and also banned for using T- mobile
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because you think too highly of your GS2

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned cause your phones arnt better at all.  Go sit in the corner and think why do I still buy crappy mid- end htcs and also banned for using T- mobile
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because someone flagged my previous post?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because someone flagged my previous post?

Click to collapse



Banned because someone obviously hates you 


Seriously someone flagged it??? 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ban the person for flagging others posts. F***ing loser. Not you buddy. 

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Ban the person for flagging others posts. F***ing loser. Not you buddy.
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse



Banned because you posted last

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you posted last
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because now you are the person who posted last. And yeah my post was seriously flagged and i got a Pm from a moderator saying i should stop posting ''abusive posts''


----------



## thatruth132 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned because I actually got banned

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## thatruth132 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned thatruth132 because I know him and he's a atheist

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)

thatruth132 said:


> Banned because I actually got banned
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because you need a real ban


----------



## thatruth132 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned because I got xda pregnant 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)

thatruth132 said:


> Banned because I got xda pregnant
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because xda was on its period.
double banned for lying


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because lg phones aren't very well made
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you dont say

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2012)

BANNED because i always ban an old person

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## thatruth132 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned because you use your phone as phone 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because xda was on its period.
> double banned for lying

Click to collapse



Banned because you have an HTC HD7S. I never knew they made a HD7S...  *puts it on the to buy list*


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because you have an HTC HD7S. I never knew they made a HD7S...  *puts it on the to buy list*

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the AT&T HD7, almost the same thing, but with less 3G bands support (only 850 and 1900 MHz)


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's the AT&T HD7, almost the same thing, but with less 3G bands support (only 850 and 1900 MHz)

Click to collapse



Banned for buying a handicapped phone 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for buying a handicapped phone
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because look again, I didn't buy it


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because look again, I didn't buy it

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying phone's but stealing them instead.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not buying phone's but stealing them instead.

Click to collapse



Banned because it was a gift from xda off-topic members


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it was a gift from xda off-topic members

Click to collapse



Banned for accepting gifts.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for accepting gifts.

Click to collapse



Banned for being ungrateful


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being ungrateful

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me ungratefull. If you had read my sig then you would know i'm coming for your donuts... :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for calling me ungratefull. If you had read my sig then you would know i'm coming for your donuts... :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because I called you ungrateful, not ungratefull


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I called you ungrateful, not ungratefull

Click to collapse



Banned for not owning the beat phone ever. HTC Evo 4G OG 

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 23, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned for not owning the beat phone ever. HTC Evo 4G OG
> 
> that stoner at Circle K

Click to collapse



Can I ban you for mentioning the OG EVO? Lol 

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 23, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you are just jealous.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because ____________________________(insert reason) 

©2012 HP TouchPad CM9


----------



## matgras (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned because looking at pairing potatoes

HAAAAAAX!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)

matgras said:


> Banned because looking at pairing potatoes
> 
> HAAAAAAX!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because that sounds inappropriate


----------



## domini99 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned ban ban banban ned nedbannnnnneeeeeddd

Send from my phone.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned ban ban banban ned nedbannnnnneeeeeddd
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for nor providing a reason to ban others

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## LJE (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for nor providing a reason to ban others
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for providing a reason to ban someone that provided no reason to ban someone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for providing a reason to ban someone that provided no reason to ban someone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for confusing me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 23, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for being confused
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for penguin love.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## bolillo (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for frisky penguins 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

bolillo said:


> Banned for frisky penguins
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having 4g

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having 4g
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having that old ass Desire

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 23, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for having that old ass Desire
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for profane speach.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 23, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for profane speach.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a good citizen. Two thumbs up :thumbup: 
:thumbup:


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being a good citizen. Two thumbs up :thumbup:
> :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone that needs to be held by a crane in order to use it. It is huge...


----------



## LJE (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having a phone that needs to be held by a crane in order to use it. It is huge...

Click to collapse



Banned for having small 'girlie' hands 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 23, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for having small 'girlie' hands
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



First, that was funny.
Banned for being funny.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for having small 'girlie' hands
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling my hands girlie. They can still punch you, you know


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for calling my hands girlie. They can still punch you, you know

Click to collapse



Banned for amusing , non-serious, threats.

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## LJE (Jun 23, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for amusing , non-serious, threats.
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for being not so interesting 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for being not so interesting
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of creativity.


----------



## LJE (Jun 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for the lack of creativity.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing it's his name

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 23, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not realizing it's his name
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being LJE. You see, not creative. And i banned him for not being interseting a couple a pages ago.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for not being LJE

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 23, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not realizing it's his name
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that is why it's not creative and it's the second time someone's said it  

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Bebida (Jun 23, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for not realizing that is why it's not creative and it's the second time someone's said it
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for not finishing ice creamed supreme for the ever growing fan boys. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 23, 2012)

Bebida said:


> Banned for not finishing ice creamed supreme for the ever growing fan boys.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using a GSM 3vo!

CDMA for the win!

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Bebida (Jun 24, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for using a GSM 3vo!
> 
> CDMA for the win!
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned because our hsdpa is faster than your LTE 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thatruth132 (Jun 24, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for accepting gifts.

Click to collapse



Banned for being funny as hell

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## thatruth132 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm banned for still owning a T-Mobile MDA and it works ...double ban

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## thatruth132 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ban everybody who ever stopped what they where doing to hold down there effing volume down button to get in to recovery mode and ended up late for something 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## droidiser (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned for a typo in your username

Sent from my Mi320 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 24, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for a typo in your username
> 
> Sent from my Mi320 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming its a typo


----------



## Juls317 (Jun 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for assuming its a typo

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm watching Batman Begins 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned for not watching Fan Boys lol

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 24, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned for not watching Fan Boys lol
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for naming a movie i havent even heard of..


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for naming a movie i havent even heard of..

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the movie

(Idk what it is either )

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## chrisrj28 (Jun 24, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for not knowing the movie
> 
> (Idk what it is either )
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what his made up movie is

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

chrisrj28 said:


> Banned for not knowing what his made up movie is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling Fanboys a made up movie.


----------



## chrisrj28 (Jun 24, 2012)

oodork123 said:


> Banned for not watching Fan Boys lol
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanted to see that but forgot the name







StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for calling Fanboys a made up movie.

Click to collapse



 Banned for proving me wrong

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

chrisrj28 said:


> Banned for proving me wrong
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being  a failure.


----------



## chrisrj28 (Jun 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for being  a failure.

Click to collapse



Banned for internet bullying

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

chrisrj28 said:


> Banned for internet bullying
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because bullying isn't actually a real problem.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned because i dropped my phone  He's alright 

Send from my phone.


----------



## LJE (Jun 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i dropped my phone  He's alright
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned because your phone has a hairy ballsac

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 24, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because your phone has a hairy ballsac
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm planning to buy a new secondary backup phone and I need suggestions.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I'm planning to buy a new secondary backup phone and I need suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a Samsung n00b ( they will probably say SGS 3)


Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## oodork123 (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned for being on xda on graveyard shift lol 

that stoner at Circle K


----------



## domini99 (Jun 24, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because your phone has a hairy ballsac
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone is from plastic.

Send from my phone.


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because my phone is from plastic.
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned because plastic isn't a location and it probably is from China or Korea.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because plastic isn't a location and it probably is from China or Korea.

Click to collapse



Banned because they meant made from plastic....

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because they meant made from plastic....
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because your phone is also made of plastic and glass..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because your phone is also made of plastic and glass..

Click to collapse



Banned stating the obvious :/

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned stating the obvious :/
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for stating the obviously stated

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for stating the obviously stated
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for stating what was obviously stated by a obvious potato.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for stating the obviously stated
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for stating how painfully obvious almost everything in the world is if you pay attention 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for stating how painfully obvious almost everything in the world is if you pay attention
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious stating how painfully obvious almost everything in the world is if you pay attention.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 24, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious stating how painfully obvious almost everything in the world is if you pay attention.

Click to collapse



Banality

I love the smell of air, my favorite color is clear, and I love the taste of water.

Sent from my six using premium sense


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banality
> 
> I love the smell of air, my favorite color is clear, and I love the taste of water.
> 
> Sent from my six using premium sense

Click to collapse



Banned for talking nonsense 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for talking nonsense
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking nonsense.

Potatoes are magical living beings that belong to the sky not the earth as stupid humans plant them. Dafuq did i just write.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 24, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for not talking nonsense.
> 
> Potatoes are magical living beings that belong to the sky not the earth as stupid humans plant them. Dafuq did i just write.

Click to collapse



Banned for a weird signature about potatoes. Dafuq is that.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 24, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for a weird signature about potatoes. Dafuq is that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because he created the best os in the world...potato os :thumbup:

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because he created the best os in the world...potato os :thumbup:
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for saying potato OS is the best when it is clearly Toaster OS


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying potato OS is the best when it is clearly Toaster OS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Best is lewaos.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 24, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Best is lewaos.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause dafuq is potato os?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned cause dafuq is potato os?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Potato OS is based on Android but much better, faster, much smoother, with even more functionality, rumors say it can run as smooth as an Galaxy S3 with a 600 mhz processor. Banned for not knowing.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 24, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Potato OS is based on Android but much better, faster, much smoother, with even more functionality, rumors say it can run as smooth as an Galaxy S3 with a 600 mhz processor. Banned for not knowing.

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the SGS3

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned for not writing Samsung GALAXY SIII


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 24, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Potato OS is based on Android but much better, faster, much smoother, with even more functionality, rumors say it can run as smooth as an Galaxy S3 with a 600 mhz processor. Banned for not knowing.

Click to collapse



unbanned because i LOVE your potato os...GIMME YOUR SIG

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> unbanned because i LOVE your potato os...GIMME YOUR SIG
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I want taters on my g note if there as good as everyone says! 

Gimme some potato os on my ↓↓ not ↑ or → but on ↓

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I want taters on my g note if there as good as everyone says!
> 
> Gimme some potato os on my ↓↓ not ↑ or → but on ↓
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



MegapotatoBan. Nuff Said.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned because of potato.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 24, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> MegapotatoBan. Nuff Said.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



BANNED for your megapotatoban

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 24, 2012)

race55 said:


> BANNED for your megapotatoban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Hahaha!!!! Banned for capital banage.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay, megabananaban

Send from my phone.


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Okay, megabananaban
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for you to feel the rage of the potato!! I AM PHORTATO THE GOD OF POTATOES I WILL SMACK YOU WITH A POTATO AND UBERBAN YOU!


----------



## domini99 (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned because i was talking about bananas

Send from my phone.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i was talking about bananas
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about fruit when it was all about tuber os.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 24, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for talking about fruit when it was all about tuber os.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda premium while i have to use free.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 24, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for using xda premium while i have to use free.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT using XDA Premium! (Obvious, I know...)

*The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
*Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium*


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 24, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for NOT using XDA Premium! (Obvious, I know...)
> 
> *The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
> *Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium*

Click to collapse



Here we go again, Banned for pointing out the obvious yet again.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Here we go again, Banned for pointing out the obvious yet again.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Baned bcuz bad grammer.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 24, 2012)

veeman said:


> Baned bcuz bad grammer.

Click to collapse



Banned for using bad grammen urself

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned for the same reason you just stated.

*The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
*Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium*


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned for telling me the thanks button can't hit itself

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## erad1 (Jun 25, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for telling me the thanks button can't hit itself
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming he was telling you!

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 25, 2012)

erad1 said:


> Banned for assuming he was telling you!
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a pos Kindle Fire. 

(Jk bought one for brother )

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## LJE (Jun 25, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for owning a pos Kindle Fire.
> 
> (Jk bought one for brother )
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for having a brother

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 25, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for having a brother
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being your brothers keeper.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 25, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for not being your brothers keeper.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using tapatalk 2 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jun 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not using tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not tapping AS you talk 2 people

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 25, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not tapping AS you talk 2 people
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for good wordplay

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 25, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for good wordplay
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



banned coz i agree :good:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i agree :good:

Click to collapse



Banned because the rules said...wait...banned for making me talk about rules that no one follows

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 25, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because the rules said...wait...banned for making me talk about rules that no one follows
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you aren't currently watching Futurama.


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because you aren't currently watching Futurama.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about futurama on xda.

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned for talking about futurama on xda.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning Family Guy

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not mentioning Family Guy
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning the Simpsons either..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned for not mentioning south park. Way better then futurama

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned Because Family Guy is Far Far Better Than The Simpsons 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## LJE (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned Because Family Guy is Far Far Better Than The Simpsons
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



Banned until you get a tissue and wipe up the crap that's dribbling out of your mouth and onto your keyboard... 
Simpsons > family guy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## DennisDroid (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned because you are using an s3 while the SII is better 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned until you get a tissue and wipe up the crap that's dribbling out of your mouth and onto your keyboard...
> Simpsons > family guy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because south park > Simpsons 
And I ban myself for accidental thanks 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## LJE (Jun 25, 2012)

DennisDroid said:


> Banned because you are using an s3 while the SII is better
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because my missus has the S2 but hers can't do this





Or this with a quick tweak with setcpu





Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because my missus has the S2 but hers can't do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking benchmarks mean something 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## LJE (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking benchmarks mean something
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking numbers lie

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for thinking numbers lie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not believing 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

Multi-Ban!!
Banned for not tweaking your device for better benchmark numbers.
Banned for using bold on your sig.

And Ultra Ban, because this is my 1000 post.


----------



## LJE (Jun 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Multi-Ban!!
> Banned for not tweaking your device for better benchmark numbers.
> Banned for using bold on your sig.
> 
> And Ultra Ban, because this is my 1000 post.

Click to collapse



Banned for having 1000 posts but not dishing out 1000 bans

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## android_isda_shit (Jun 25, 2012)

all of you are banned, thats right all 4,479,942 XDA users, one is missing thus myself,

why?
"becouse" 
thats why


----------



## loneagl (Jun 25, 2012)

android_isda_shit said:


> all of you are banned, thats right all 4,479,942 XDA users, one is missing thus myself,
> 
> why?
> "becouse"
> thats why

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u can only ban ONE person above u

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 25, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz u can only ban ONE person above u
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for having a single core phone


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cause single core phone rocks

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 25, 2012)

allenwalker1998 said:


> Banned cause single core phone rocks
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling 'sucks'.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for misspelling 'sucks'.

Click to collapse



Banned for editing other members post, and putting your own words.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> sBanned sfor sediting sother smembers spost, sand sputting IN syour sown swords.

Click to collapse



Banned because that did not happen...

I simply pointed out a typo.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because that did not happen...
> 
> I simply pointed out a typo.

Click to collapse



Banned because there's Omething wrong with your keyboard. The letter S is auto-pressed. 

And banned for editing posts while I was banning you! :silly:

It did happened


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because there's Omething wrong with your keyboard. The letter S is auto-pressed.
> 
> And banned for editing posts while I was banning you! :silly:
> 
> It did happened

Click to collapse



Banned for horrible grammar


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for horrible grammar

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't get it. Lol :silly:


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 25, 2012)

Ban you for a rubbish reason of banning


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

trooperjohn said:


> Ban you for a rubbish reason of banning

Click to collapse



Banned for your mimic concept. 1 John is enough. :silly:


----------



## LuisUrrutia (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned cause u wanna be the only John on forum

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

LuisUrrutia said:


> Banned cause u wanna be the only John on forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey Welcome to XDA and to your 10 posts margin.

Let me be the 1st in banning you!

BAN!!!!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey Welcome to XDA and to your 10 posts margin.
> 
> Let me be the 1st in banning you!
> 
> BAN!!!!!

Click to collapse



I congratulate you for getting 1000 posts and now I ban you 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I congratulate you for getting 1000 posts and now I ban you
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



Banned because your Bold Signature won't let me read your post.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because your Bold Signature won't let me read your post.

Click to collapse



*Banned for complaining*

Is that better

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> *Banned for complaining*
> 
> Is that better
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for taking time to write in bold and leave your sig unexposed. :laugh:


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for taking time to write in bold and leave your sig unexposed. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for perving on his sig 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for perving on his sig
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for taking his defense on your hands.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for perving on his sig
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a perv 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not being a perv
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I'm not a perv 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for assuming I'm not a perv
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for coming out of the closet

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for coming out of the closet
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



Banned for already being out the closet 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for already being out the closet
> 
> Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because I live in one 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned both of you, for discussing about closets. This ain't fashion. This is serious.

/slaps


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned both of you, for discussing about closets. This ain't fashion. This is serious.
> 
> /slaps

Click to collapse



Banned for slaping other people *punch* slaps are for girls, punches are for man with big cojones.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned for horrible grammar


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for horrible grammar

Click to collapse



Banned for having foam in your username

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned for picking on peoples names 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having foam in your username
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because QuantumFoam is a material. Google it


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because QuantumFoam is a material. Google it

Click to collapse



banned coz i bought a lappy with Linux and misplaced my win7 DVD
and i have to download it again.. :crying:


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i bought a lappy with Linux and misplaced my win7 DVD
> and i have to download it again.. :crying:

Click to collapse



Bann

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Bann
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for "without them their" in your sig.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for "without them their" in your sig.

Click to collapse




Banned for being a grammar nazi
Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being original...

/s


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being original...
> 
> /s

Click to collapse



Banned for being sarcastic, SAY NO TO SARCASM!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for being sarcastic, SAY NO TO SARCASM!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being sarcastic, sarcasm is a part of everyday living


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned because sarcasm is the lowest form of wit:what:

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Sora3004 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for not being sarcastic, sarcasm is a part of everyday living

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't banned someone since a while 

Tapatalked 2 using my LT18i-ArcKnight


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 25, 2012)

Sora3004 said:


> Banned because I haven't banned someone since a while
> 
> Tapatalked 2 using my LT18i-ArcKnight

Click to collapse



Banned because you missed me out so as I am not banned you get a banning, your banned,you are the subject of a ban, you have been banned, clear your cache and leave you banned person.

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned because i cant get ota updates anymore. Stock recoverys being a pain in the a**

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned because I'm running cm9 on a prepaid phone on T-Mobile for 30$  month and get 100min and unlimited everything

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 25, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because I'm running cm9 on a prepaid phone on T-Mobile for 30$  month and get 100min and unlimited everything
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you have unlimited everything except minutes which defeats the purpose of a PHONe

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 25, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz you have unlimited everything except minutes which defeats the purpose of a PHONe
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because mobile data is better than voice minutes.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 25, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because mobile data is better than voice minutes.

Click to collapse



Banned because potato. Thats why

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 25, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because potato. Thats why
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because we allready covered tuber Os.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned because we allready covered tuber Os.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because ???????

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 25, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because ???????
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ReBanned because I'm not repeating myself.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## piwo997 (Jun 25, 2012)

ban, ban him


----------



## LJE (Jun 25, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because I'm running cm9 on a prepaid phone on T-Mobile for 30$  month and get 100min and unlimited everything
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned because you think you get unlimited money... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 25, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz you have unlimited everything except minutes which defeats the purpose of a PHONe
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because my.phone is supposed to have 512mb of ram but only 364 is useable
Also banned because I don't call people much. Hint I only pay for 100min

Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for talking nonsense  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned because its my Birthday!

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 Rom : Neat Lite - Kernal : Dorimanx


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned because it is your birthday  happy birthday 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 26, 2012)

banned for wishing him a happy birthday lol


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 26, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because my.phone is supposed to have 512mb of ram but only 364 is useable
> Also banned because I don't call people much. Hint I only pay for 100min
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned because my s2 squashes your Galaxy Exhibit

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 26, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned because my s2 squashes your Galaxy Exhibit
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you're hyping up a last generation phone

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 26, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned because my s2 squashes your Galaxy Exhibit
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone can't get a forum on xda


Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 26, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because my phone can't get a forum on xda
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Exhibit running CM9 by Jocala

Click to collapse



Banned for wishing it was on xda

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## Juls317 (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned because we on the SGS4G community finally got some Unicorn Porn (AOKP), CM9 and MIUI v4

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 26, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Banned because we on the SGS4G community finally got some Unicorn Porn (AOKP), CM9 and MIUI v4
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pervert ban!

Sent from my Vivid using Traci Lords premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 26, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Pervert ban!
> 
> Sent from my Vivid using Traci Lords premium

Click to collapse



FBI Ban. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dareas (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Banned beacuse of quoting that user. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jun 26, 2012)

dareas said:


> ^ Banned beacuse of quoting that user.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know who you banned

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned bcoz u didnt know who he banned


----------



## dareas (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Banned beacuse you are not actually banning him but only saying that you are banning him because of the banning topic.  lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 26, 2012)

dareas said:


> ^ Banned beacuse you are not actually banning him but only saying that you are banning him because of the banning topic.  lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not making any sense ....also banned for not using the new june 2012 xda app...


----------



## LJE (Jun 26, 2012)

dareas said:


> ^ Banned beacuse you are not actually banning him but only saying that you are banning him because of the banning topic.  lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking -RDR- didn't ban me

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## dareas (Jun 26, 2012)

-RDR- said:


> Banned for not making any sense ....also banned for not using the new june 2012 xda app...

Click to collapse







LJE said:


> Banned for thinking -RDR- didn't ban me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned both of you because of trying to ban me at the same time. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for banning two members at one shot


----------



## Android311 (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned because you couldn't pull a stunt like that off 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 26, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Morngkilr
> > Banned cuz you have unlimited everything except minutes which defeats the purpose of a PHONe
> >
> > Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned because thats the same with my phone...what phone do you ban with XD

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for banning the wrong person. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 26, 2012)

trooperjohn said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not being the right person.

©2012 HP TouchPad CM9


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not being the right person.
> 
> ©2012 HP TouchPad CM9

Click to collapse



banned for upsetting me :'( ;L

Sent from my GTI9100 that has been hacked to death, now running cm9


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 26, 2012)

trooperjohn said:


> banned for upsetting me :'( ;L
> 
> Sent from my GTI9100 that has been hacked to death, now running cm9

Click to collapse



Banned for not being happy with a Galaxy SII that has been hacked to death.


----------



## LJE (Jun 26, 2012)

trooperjohn said:


> banned for upsetting me :'( ;L
> 
> Sent from my GTI9100 that has been hacked to death, now running cm9

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating a teaspoon of cement and hardening the f*** up

And banned vcrp94 for having no face

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 26, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not eating a teaspoon of cement and hardening the f*** up
> 
> And banned vcrp94 for having no face
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a very expensive bomb..

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for owning a very expensive bomb..
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



Banned because mine is a way cheaper bomb, but a bomb nonetheless. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 26, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because mine is a way cheaper bomb, but a bomb nonetheless.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nonetheless you are banned unwithstanding agreements have been agreed upon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Nonetheless you are banned unwithstanding agreements have been agreed upon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have a bomb, and to whoever said i don't have a face, i have a face its a Potato face.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because you don't have a bomb, and to whoever said i don't have a face, i have a face its a Potato face.

Click to collapse



Banned because xda was down yesterday and I missed banning


----------



## yosterwp (Jun 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because xda was down yesterday and I missed banning

Click to collapse



Banned because after reading your post, my face was the same as your avatar!


----------



## niko1983 (Jun 26, 2012)

yosterwp said:


> Banned because after reading your post, my face was the same as your avatar!

Click to collapse



Ban you... And the people who don't after me  

Inviato dal mio XOOM 2 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosterwp (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for encouraging people to ban me


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

yosterwp said:


> Banned for encouraging people to ban me

Click to collapse



banned for hating on my ban


----------



## ladyhaly (Jun 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for hating on my ban

Click to collapse



Banned because of the mad smiley. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned because of your happy smiley

send from a small square magic box.


----------



## ladyhaly (Jun 26, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because of your happy smiley
> 
> send from a small square magic box.

Click to collapse



Banned for the  smiley.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for your  smiley

send from a small square magic box.


----------



## ronakmachhi (Jun 26, 2012)

banned for no reason!


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 26, 2012)

All banned for using smileys 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## ronakmachhi (Jun 26, 2012)

u r banned for using none of them...


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for using all of them 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for using all of them
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for :sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for not talking English 

Sent from my GTI9100 that has been hacked to death, now running cm9


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for using this 'game' to increase your post count  sly 

Sent from my GTI9100 that has been hacked to death, now running cm9


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for checking my post count 

Sent from my GTI9100 that has been hacked to death, now running cm9


----------



## ladyhaly (Jun 26, 2012)

trooperjohn said:


> Banned for checking my post count
> 
> Sent from my GTI9100 that has been hacked to death, now running cm9

Click to collapse



Banned for banning.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 26, 2012)

Mediation said:


> Banned for participating in a community that requires 10 ****posts before being allowed to contribute.

Click to collapse





Mediation said:


> Banned for banning for banning.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------
> 
> Banned for not even halfway there.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a spam bot.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not being a spam bot.

Click to collapse



Banned because no one really knows......


Device using Xda Premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned because no one really knows......
> 
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I do


----------



## Android311 (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for being the best banner  

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for ass kissing! 

*The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
*Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for ass kissing!
> 
> *The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
> *Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*

Click to collapse



Banned for secretly wishing you were him


----------



## TrickMagic (Jun 26, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for ass kissing!
> 
> *The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
> *Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*

Click to collapse



Banned for jealous! 

Samsung Galaxy S2 T989
Juggernaut-v 5.0
Faux 009m
GideonX_OC_UV Script


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for secretly wishing you were him

Click to collapse







TrickMagic said:


> Banned for jealous!
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S2 T989
> Juggernaut-v 5.0
> ...

Click to collapse



Both banned for both banning me together. 

*The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
*Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Both banned for both banning me together.
> 
> *The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
> *Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*

Click to collapse



no homo ban


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no homo ban

Click to collapse



Barna baaarn maaarn

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## domini99 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey! Banned because thats my thing! Bannbaaaabaann banbannaababbbaaanannnabannaba ban.

send from a small square magic box.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Hey! Banned because thats my thing! Bannbaaaabaann banbannaababbbaaanannnabannaba ban.
> 
> send from a small square magic box.

Click to collapse



Banned because it was my thing before it was cool


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it was my thing before it was cool

Click to collapse



Banned for future coolness.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for future coolness.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called planning


----------



## domini99 (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned because... o hell, i dont know a reason 

send from a small square magic box.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because... o hell, i dont know a reason
> 
> send from a small square magic box.

Click to collapse



banned for not trying harder


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for being a try hard. 

*The 'Thanks' button? Go on, hit it!*
*Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium*


----------



## LJE (Jun 26, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for being a try hard.
> 
> *The 'Thanks' button? Go on, hit it!*
> *Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium*

Click to collapse



Banned for being a moot 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for being a moot
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because moot is a f499ot


----------



## LJE (Jun 26, 2012)

Mediation said:


> Banned because I'm back and I still need to ban 6 people.

Click to collapse



Banned so you can make it 5

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for banning for the sake of it 

Sent from my GTI9100 that has been hacked to death, now running cm9


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 26, 2012)

Mediation said:


> Banned for implying I don't have a good reason for banning.

Click to collapse



Banned because you really don't have a good reason
 True story 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 26, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because you really don't have a good reason
> True story
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for worrying about his reasons 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 26, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned for worrying about his reasons
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because I only worry about money 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 26, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> banned because I only worry about money
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for money worry.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 26, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> banned because I only worry about money
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because money makes me angry... 

And I ban meditation because he's a ninja and just disappeared 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2012)

Mediation said:


> Banned for banning me for not banning you.
> 
> 
> And apparently some mod deleted all my posts. How the hell am I supposed to get into the development forums? I have to be tech support in the Q&A forums? Or do I just post all these logcats somewhere where no one who could use them will ever find them?

Click to collapse



Banned for not being tech support. 

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for not being tech support.
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a thingymajig.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for not being tech support.
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



Banned becuz he can't help that 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 27, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned becuz he can't help that
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting him.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 27, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for supporting him.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT supporting him

Sent from my GT-I9100M using XDA


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 27, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned for NOT supporting him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100M using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for secretly not supporting him yourself.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 27, 2012)

Your all banned for supporting no one except yourselves 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 27, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for secretly not supporting him yourself.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for reading my thoughts

Sent from my GT-I9100M using XDA


----------



## veeman (Jun 27, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned for reading my thoughts
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100M using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for killing the morning.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for killing the morning.

Click to collapse



Banned for farting across XDA 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## LJE (Jun 27, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for farting across XDA
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for tasting his fart 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned because i couldn't help it. 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 27, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for tasting his fart
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for talkin stupid lol 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 27, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned for talkin stupid lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for lol instead of Lutz!

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 27, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for lol instead of Lutz!
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it doesn't make sense 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## nightfire37 (Jun 27, 2012)

sensation lover said:


> Banned for being against zombies.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for liking zombies.

Sent from my GenericGinger ROM + Entropy512 Kernal Samsung Galaxy Player 5 U.S. using xda app-developers app


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nightfire37 said:


> Banned for liking zombies.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you. 

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## mar.ioo (Jun 27, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you.
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not having creativity!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Aksuli83 (Jun 27, 2012)

mar.ioo said:


> Banned for not having creativity!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban u because my back hurts and Im pissed of everyone.
A.k.a abuse of powers
Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 27, 2012)

Aksuli83 said:


> I ban u because my back hurts and Im pissed of everyone.
> A.k.a abuse of powers
> Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to crack your back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jun 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you need to crack your back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for barking out orders

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 27, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for barking out orders
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz i just wrote a 3000+ words article


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i just wrote a 3000+ words article

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im writing the 32757th Ban

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 27, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz im writing the 32757th Ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using the xda app developers app, wait what?


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 27, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned for using the xda app developers app, wait what?

Click to collapse



Banned for the unnecessary overuse of the word "app"

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 27, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for the unnecessary overuse of the word "app"
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for talkin about Twitter in ur signature on xda 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned for talkin about Twitter in ur signature on xda
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the with a unbannable reason

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## domini99 (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned because om really bored. Everyone is gaming on a pc, exept of me. I may not.

send from a small square magic box.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because om really bored. Everyone is gaming on a pc, exept of me. I may not.
> 
> send from a small square magic box.

Click to collapse



I'm gaming on a Power Mac G5... FoFix and The Sims have saved my summer  

Banned for not realizing that old computers are still good and cheap. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I'm gaming on a Power Mac G5... FoFix and The Sims have saved my summer
> 
> Banned for not realizing that old computers are still good and cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting obsolete hardware.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 27, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for promoting obsolete hardware.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a device on XDA. Is that an iDevice?

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## johnride (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned for being promoter of the programmed obsolescence marketing technique.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 27, 2012)

johnride said:


> Banned for being promoter of the programmed obsolescence marketing technique.

Click to collapse



Banned because I at least have marketing skills.... Now do you want to buy a new phone??

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## domini99 (Jun 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I'm gaming on a Power Mac G5... FoFix and The Sims have saved my summer
> 
> Banned for not realizing that old computers are still good and cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because my asus laptop IS old. 2002.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nick0703 (Jun 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because my asus laptop IS old. 2002.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not upgrading your laptop! Upgrade it DUDE!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 27, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for not upgrading your laptop! Upgrade it DUDE!

Click to collapse



banned for using the term UDE:


----------



## mrhaddan (Jun 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using the term UDE:

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing you added an emoticon!


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 27, 2012)

mrhaddan said:


> Banned for not realizing you added an emoticon!

Click to collapse



Haha banned cuz that just made me laugh almost out loud

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned because I'm downloading the AOSP tree and it takes so long

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 27, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Banned because I'm downloading the AOSP tree and it takes so long
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for poor bandwidth.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned because he should upgrade his INTERNET!! not MY LAPTOP . I dont have money for new laptop.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jun 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because he should upgrade his INTERNET!! not MY LAPTOP . I dont have money for new laptop.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because yes, the internet does indeed need to be upgraded. Add more ram to the internet! Ram makes things faster!

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## IRX120 (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned because I have to download the android aosp sources at an average speed of 100kbps this will take a while

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because yes, the internet does indeed need to be upgraded. Add more ram to the internet! Ram makes things faster!
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



Banned for good joke on the noobish mistake making people think RAM actually speeds up a computer :thumbup:

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 27, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for good joke on the noobish mistake making people think RAM actually speeds up a computer :thumbup:
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned because I cannot write shell scripts.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 27, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I cannot write shell scripts.

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone knows scripts are for movies.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned because everyone knows scripts are for movies.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a programmer


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being a programmer

Click to collapse



Says who??? But I bet you never heard of Fortran or Cobol. Banned for not knowing Fortran!

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## chiikko561 (Jun 28, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Says who??? But I bet you never heard of Fortran or Cobol. Banned for not knowing Fortran!
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing Fortran!!

Sent from my Ice Cream cold Vivid


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for being over geek 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## veeman (Jun 28, 2012)

kornalyos said:


> lol.....lol

Click to collapse



Fail?







Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for being over geek
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for not being geeky enough.

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Fail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so ••°••°•°°•°•°••°••°•°°•°°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°°•°°•°••°•°°•°°•••••°•°°•°°•°°•°••°•°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°••••••°•°°••••••°•°••°°°°°•°•••••••°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°•°°°πππ√π√πππ√π√√π√ππ√π√√√ππ||||\|\|\|\||\\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|^\^\^\^\^\^\^\^\\\\\>\><><><\<><\>\<¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I said so ••°••°•°°•°•°••°••°•°°•°°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°°•°°•°••°•°°•°°•••••°•°°•°°•°°•°••°•°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°••••••°•°°••••••°•°••°°°°°•°•••••••°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°•°°°πππ√π√πππ√π√√π√ππ√π√√√ππ||||\|\|\|\||\\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|^\^\^\^\^\^\^\^\\\\\>\><><><\<><\>\<¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you used waaayyyyy too many symbols

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I said so ••°••°•°°•°•°••°••°•°°•°°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°°•°°•°••°•°°•°°•••••°•°°•°°•°°•°••°•°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°••°•°°•°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°••••••°•°°••••••°•°••°°°°°•°•••••••°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°•°°•°°•°•°°•°°°πππ√π√πππ√π√√π√ππ√π√√√ππ||||\|\|\|\||\\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|\|^\^\^\^\^\^\^\^\\\\\>\><><><\<><\>\<¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for incorrect use of Pi.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 28, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for incorrect use of Pi.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a math geek

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned for being a math geek
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned because math is for nerds not geeks, learn the difference


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because math is for nerds not geeks, learn the difference

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking math is only for nerds..lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because math is for nerds not geeks, learn the difference

Click to collapse



Banned for saying math isn't for geeks at site full of developers that are...geeks.

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## ladyhaly (Jun 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I do

Click to collapse



Banned for saying "I do" in a non-marriage situation.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2



notsointeresting said:


> Banned for saying math isn't for geeks at site full of developers that are...geeks.
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned because geeks are cool.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 28, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned for saying "I do" in a non-marriage situation.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't 

And banned for saying geeks are cool

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 28, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I don't
> 
> And banned for saying geeks are cool
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



Banned because you do and they are 

_  _
°-°


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you do and they are
> 
> _  _
> °-°
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having ur name orange _ furball

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 28, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned for having ur name orange _ furball
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having ( Halo 2) in your username

Halo 2 is old play something else

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 28, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having ( Halo 2) in your username
> 
> Halo 2 is old play something else
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



Banned for commenting after banning


----------



## MBQ_ (Jun 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for commenting after banning

Click to collapse



Banned for being too anal

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because yes, the internet does indeed need to be upgraded. Add more ram to the internet! Ram makes things faster!
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



Banned because more RAM speeds up every pc, exept of windows vista.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wpdrone (Jun 28, 2012)

banned because this is my first post and i would sure like to ban somebody


----------



## LJE (Jun 28, 2012)

wpdrone said:


> banned because this is my first post and i would sure like to ban somebody

Click to collapse



Banned for enjoying banning too much..
This ain't for fun and games.... this is the real ****... 
Rule number 24..... no smiling when banning 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because your first ban was my xD 

Welcome in the ban topic.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because your first ban was my xD
> 
> Welcome in the ban topic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for eating a white apple, red ones are tastier & cheaper.. :silly:


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for eating a white apple, red ones are tastier & cheaper.. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for think red apples taste better 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 28, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned for think red apples taste better
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about apples in an android forum

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned for talking about apples in an android forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for fruity racism


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for fruity racism

Click to collapse



Banned for fruity lifestyle.


----------



## ladyhaly (Jun 28, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for fruity lifestyle.

Click to collapse



Banned because of too much fruit.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned because of too much fruit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for dreaming of summer


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for dreaming of summer

Click to collapse



banned for breaking the fruit chain, i had just begun playing Fruit Ninja..


----------



## John McClane (Jun 28, 2012)

Ban because I have a New House. Yay! :silly:


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 28, 2012)

banned for buying a new house and not telling us where you live so we can PARTY!!!!


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because i can track his ip to find out where he lives. Party! 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 28, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because i can track his ip to find out where he lives. Party!
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your an ip stalker

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 28, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz your an ip stalker
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz ur not  

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 28, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned bcuz ur not
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for poor english usage.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 28, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for poor english usage.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a failed signature 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 28, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for a failed signature
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because you looks scary

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 28, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> Banned because you looks scary
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I AM! 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I AM!
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel bad for your kids/future kids


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I feel bad for your kids/future kids

Click to collapse



Banned because i haven't been here in forever and I'm once again texting during a 401k meeting

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 28, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because i haven't been here in forever and I'm once again texting during a 401k meeting
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Again Banned for not paying attention at work.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 28, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Again Banned for not paying attention at work.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a tele-con right now and my passcode is not working!


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 28, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I have a tele-con right now and my passcode is not working!

Click to collapse



Banned for phone use when you should be using virtual teleprescence.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 28, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for phone use when you should be using virtual teleprescence.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning virtual teleprescence

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for mentioning virtual teleprescence
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for not realising that you mentioned it as well

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not realising that you mentioned it as well
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being smart

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## 49ml (Jun 29, 2012)

notsointeresting said:


> Banned for being smart
> 
> You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming he's smart.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2012)

49ml said:


> Banned for assuming he's smart.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i am

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Soap (Jun 29, 2012)

49ml said:


> Banned for assuming he's smart.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming someone assuming someone is smart.

Edit: Banning myself because timing is terrible

Call me "Lord His Soapiness" because I clean s*** up


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 29, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for assuming someone assuming someone is smart.
> 
> Edit: Banning myself because timing is terrible
> 
> Call me "Lord His Soapiness" because I clean s*** up

Click to collapse



Banned because my rams is low and I has no moar bologna to make my sheep go to the supermarcado

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jun 29, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for assuming someone assuming someone is smart.
> 
> Edit: Banning myself because timing is terrible
> 
> Call me "Lord His Soapiness" because I clean s*** up

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned for banning someone that already banned itself

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 29, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for banning someone that already banned itself
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that banned someone for banning itself.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 29, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for banning someone that already banned itself
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for caring about someone getting double banned..


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 29, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for caring about someone getting double banned..

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you didnt tripple ban him

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz you didnt tripple ban him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't even know how to use a triple ban -_-


----------



## loneagl (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't even know how to use a triple ban -_-

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i do- ban ban BAN! There u go

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't even know how to use a triple ban -_-

Click to collapse



Banned for not tripple banning! This is how you tripple ban !







Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz you didnt tripple ban him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse











vj_dustin said:


> banned for caring about someone getting double banned..

Click to collapse











StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for banning someone that banned someone for banning itself.

Click to collapse



I ban you all for banning each other!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 29, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because my rams is low and I has no moar bologna to make my sheep go to the supermarcado
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned for banning yourself
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse











domini99 said:


> Banned for banning someone that already banned itself
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse











StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for banning someone that banned someone for banning itself.

Click to collapse











vj_dustin said:


> banned for caring about someone getting double banned..

Click to collapse











Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz you didnt tripple ban him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse











husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't even know how to use a triple ban -_-

Click to collapse











Thatgrass said:


> Banned for not tripple banning! This is how you tripple ban !
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse





And this is called Ban x 9

BANNED


----------



## loneagl (Jun 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> And this is called Ban x 9
> 
> BANNED

Click to collapse



Banned for making me scroll down 9 posts just to be banned

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned because everyone is doing it wrong


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because everyone is doing it wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking a screen shot when your thanks was 666.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 29, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not taking a screen shot when your thanks was 666.

Click to collapse



banned coz the grass on your XDA's "D" gave a pubic look..


----------



## stamatis (Jun 29, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz the grass on your XDA's "D" gave a pubic look..

Click to collapse



banned because it doesn't.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> banned because it doesn't.

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I agree

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing on a disagree forum

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## TFDRA (Jun 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for agreeing on a disagree forum
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you banned a person? ;3

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## fox_dye (Jun 29, 2012)

Banned for improper use of potato 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

timmy-kidd said:


> Banned cuz you banned a person? ;3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be cute


----------



## TrickMagic (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to be cute

Click to collapse



Banned because you posted 3 of the last 9 posts!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to be cute

Click to collapse



Banned for crushing his ego. I mean it is crushed into oblivion. If not, it should be.


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 29, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for crushing his ego. I mean it is crushed into oblivion. If not, it should be.

Click to collapse



Banned for justifying your BaN

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned for justifying your BaN
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is going 

D
--o 
----w 
------n

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because this thread is going
> 
> D
> --o
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for allowing it to die like that


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for allowing it to die like that

Click to collapse



Banned for the facepalm

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for the facepalm
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your ban needs one


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your ban needs one

Click to collapse



Banned because you have numbers in your name

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because you have numbers in your name
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini

Click to collapse



Banned for having more posts than my thanks


----------



## tessut (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having more posts than my thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a cartoon as avatar ^^

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Warren87 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm new here too.


----------



## Bebida (Jun 30, 2012)

Warren87 said:


> I'm new here too.

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the point of this thread. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lreyes (Jun 30, 2012)

Bebida said:


> Banned for not getting the point of this thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting him find out what this post really means 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jun 30, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> Banned for not letting him find out what this post really means
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking up for a newb that comes into a ban thread and serves up a MASSIVE dish of fail 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 30, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for sticking up for a newb that comes into a ban thread and serves up a MASSIVE dish of fail
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i cant cook "Fails"

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 30, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned because i cant cook "Fails"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned because I think there us a recipe on food network.com from Paula dean for a dish called fails. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I think there us a recipe on food network.com from Paula dean for a dish called fails.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because fails are gross. I hate eating fails.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because fails are gross. I hate eating fails.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a *VEEMAN*

and not a


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for being a *VEEMAN*
> 
> and not a

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a pic and making the xda app force close :banghead:


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for posting a pic and making the xda app force close :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned for having a dodgy app....

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 30, 2012)

XDA APP banned for being such a noob.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> XDA APP banned for being such a noob.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning an app which. Connects to a website which you banned yourself but you are still using it

*FAIL*

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## DeactivatedProtocolDroid (Jun 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning an app which. Connects to a website which you banned yourself but you are still using it
> 
> *FAIL*
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a member who banned the website which he still use.

Sent from my Elegancia Sense 4 Sensation XE  using xda app-developers app


----------



## LJE (Jun 30, 2012)

DeactivatedProtocolDroid said:


> Banned for banning a member who banned the website which he still use.
> 
> Sent from my Elegancia Sense 4 Sensation XE  using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for a good ban 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## DeactivatedProtocolDroid (Jun 30, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for banning someone for a good ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 30, 2012)

DeactivatedProtocolDroid said:


> Banned for banning me.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for posting here and then expecting that no one will ban you and will hence discontinue this massive thread for you.. :silly:


----------



## shawayne21 (Jun 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for posting here and then expecting that no one will ban you and will hence discontinue this massive thread for you.. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to afford a Sony Xperia Go


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 30, 2012)

shawayne21 said:


> Banned for not being able to afford a Sony Xperia Go

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to afford an Xperia S


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not being able to afford an Xperia S
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



banned for not being able to afford dog food....poor dog!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 30, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> banned for not being able to afford dog food....poor dog!

Click to collapse



Banned because WHY THE F*** WOULD YOU LET A DOG DIE!!!  waaaaa....WAAAAAAAAAAA

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because WHY THE F*** WOULD YOU LET A DOG DIE!!!  waaaaa....WAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned because i am not the one who let the dog die....


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 30, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> banned because i am not the one who let the dog die....

Click to collapse



Banned because im now forever alone

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because im now forever alone
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned because i dont care!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because im now forever alone
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## notsointeresting (Jun 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using an iPad

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not banning me in purpose!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 30, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> banned for not banning me in purpose!

Click to collapse



banned *on* purpose.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned because.... a.. u ... sorry, im.... tunnel!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because.... a.. u ... sorry, im.... tunnel!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for being confused

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing him

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 30, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned for confusing him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for not confusing him

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not confusing him
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for confusing/not-confusing someone instead of simply banning him/her.. :laugh:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for confusing/not-confusing someone instead of simply banning him/her.. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because I CAN BURP MY ABC'S XD

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## ronakmachhi (Jun 30, 2012)

banned for telling us that silly thing

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 30, 2012)

ronakmachhi said:


> banned for telling us that silly thing
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for use of the word silly. The correct word is stupid.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## robert90262 (Jun 30, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for use of the word silly. The correct word is stupid.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse




Banned for correcting people


----------



## Morngkilr (Jun 30, 2012)

robert90262 said:


> Banned for correcting people

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i drive a mighty machine

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz i drive a mighty machine
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



banned for banning without actual reason


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 30, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> banned for banning without actual reason

Click to collapse



Banned for dareing to bring logic into the fray.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## sdojoin (Jun 30, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for dareing to bring logic into the fray.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for no sense of logic.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 30, 2012)

Shabiero97 said:


> Bann you because...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using a non English signature. 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for using a non English signature.
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because

_||||_
\==/
_\/_

Sig: bonjour


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 1, 2012)

♜♞♝♛♚♝♞♜ ♟♟♟♟♟♟♟♟ ♙♙♙♙♙♙♙♙ ♖♘♗♕♔♗♘♖

Banned because i wanna play chess 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ♜♞♝♛♚♝♞♜ ♟♟♟♟♟♟♟♟ ♙♙♙♙♙♙♙♙ ♖♘♗♕♔♗♘♖
> 
> Banned because i wanna play chess
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for typing chess symbols

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, U Mad?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for typing chess symbols
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, U Mad?

Click to collapse



Banned for being able to read them


----------



## krypt5 (Jul 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being able to read them

Click to collapse



Banned because














well because I said so.


----------



## IcedCube (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned because Apple really needs to stick their lawsuits up their arse.


----------



## s14evil (Jul 1, 2012)

IcedCube said:


> Banned because Apple really needs to stick their lawsuits up their arse.

Click to collapse



Banned for even talking about apple 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 1, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned for even talking about apple
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about whatever product you mentioned 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned because you said whatever.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## LJE (Jul 1, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because you said whatever.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because you said because 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 1, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because you said because
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Baned because you said banned (note my one n in baed)

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## LJE (Jul 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Baned because you said banned (note my one n in baed)
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for the intentional typo 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for the intentional typo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because i like trains


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 1, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned because i like trains

Click to collapse



Banned because 'HES GOT A NOSE!'

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## krypt5 (Jul 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because 'HES GOT A NOSE!'
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for that avatar.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 1, 2012)

krypt5 said:


> Banned for that avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned because i got one 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## prime_225 (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for eating for apple...................


----------



## domini99 (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned because... what? am i suposed to like apple? NEVER. better eat it 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## n0ble (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for not specifying whether you eat apple hardware or the apple fruit.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lreyes (Jul 1, 2012)

Ban for saying apple on a ANDROID/WINDOWS only site for Q/A,Development,....pretty much anything android and windows

Sent from Chuck Noris's  NOKIA flip Phone using xda premium


----------



## n0ble (Jul 1, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> Ban for saying apple on a ANDROID/WINDOWS only site for Q/A,Development,....pretty much anything android and windows
> 
> Sent from Chuck Noris's  NOKIA flip Phone using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban for being incorrect. There is an iPhone section on this site.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morngkilr (Jul 1, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i got one
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your avatar is eating a BLOODY APPLE!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## n0ble (Jul 1, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz your avatar is eating a BLOODY APPLE!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person directly above you

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned because apple hardware is hard & crunchy it also hurts when eating


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jul 1, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because apple hardware is hard & crunchy it also hurts when eating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for eating computer components 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 1, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned for eating computer components
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating computer components. I always eat RAM!

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 1, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not eating computer components. I always eat RAM!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No need, i run ubuntu. Sooo smooth.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 1, 2012)

domini99 said:


> No need, i run ubuntu. Sooo smooth.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Mnnn ubuntu...time to put unix into use

«[gmaster]» CD system/ban/ban.exe
#ban who? (domini99)
#that command requires Super User

FUUUUUUUUU

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Mnnn ubuntu...time to put unix into use
> 
> «[gmaster]» CD system/ban/ban.exe
> #ban who? (domini99)
> ...

Click to collapse



sudo ban gmaster

And really, linux doesn't use .exe files


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 1, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> sudo ban gmaster
> 
> And really, linux doesn't use .exe files

Click to collapse



banned coz Linux doesnt run Mirror's Edge which i am currently hooked too.. :victory:


----------



## tahahawa (Jul 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz Linux doesnt run Mirror's Edge which i am currently hooked too.. :victory:

Click to collapse



Banned because it does. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21159


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 1, 2012)

tahahawa said:


> Banned because it does. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21159

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm more awesome than you.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jul 1, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned because I'm more awesome than you.

Click to collapse



Banned for reading ones own press releases's.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## nerdfacenyan (Jul 1, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for future coolness.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting hipsters

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 1, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> sudo ban gmaster
> 
> And really, linux doesn't use .exe files

Click to collapse



My ban system is outdate:
Sudo apt-get install ban
Passwd ••••••••
Reading...
Downloading
---------------------------------------> 100%

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 1, 2012)

domini99 said:


> My ban system is outdate:
> Sudo apt-get install ban
> Passwd ••••••••
> Reading...
> ...

Click to collapse



#yum install anti-ban
anti-ban is already installed.

#ban domini99


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 1, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> #yum install anti-ban
> anti-ban is already installed.
> 
> #ban domini99

Click to collapse



BANNED because Italy lost.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 1, 2012)

race55 said:


> BANNED because Italy lost.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because...ikr







MoonRaven said:


> #yum install anti-ban
> anti-ban is already installed.
> 
> #ban domini99

Click to collapse



#cookie
Moonraven is now banned
# . . .COOKIE
Moonraven is now double banned for making gmaster thing about yum cookies

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because...ikr
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me a cookie!!!!!!

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, U Mad?


----------



## robert90262 (Jul 2, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for not giving me a cookie!!!!!!
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, U Mad?

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting that cookie for me to steal it from you


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 2, 2012)

robert90262 said:


> Banned for not getting that cookie for me to steal it from you

Click to collapse



banned for eating cookies all day.
Brownies are better :silly:


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for eating cookies all day.
> Brownies are better :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying whether they are those special brownies that make you feel awesome 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ladyhaly (Jul 2, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not saying whether they are those special brownies that make you feel awesome
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because brownies and cookies are from the dark side!!!

And it's raining.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tatperson (Jul 2, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned because brownies and cookies are from the dark side!!!
> 
> And it's raining.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using a HTC One X!  

Posted from my rooted Motorola Atrix.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> #yum install anti-ban
> anti-ban is already installed.
> 
> #ban domini99

Click to collapse



Sudo apt-get install secret-ban-that-you-cant-stop
Passwd •••••••
Reading...
Downloading ------------------------------------> 100 %
Installing..
Done.
Ban usage:
-a = break the antiban.
# sudo ban -a MoonRaven;28152028
Done.

Hahaha! You didnt see that one coming! 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## LJE (Jul 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Sudo apt-get install secret-ban-that-you-cant-stop
> Passwd •••••••
> Reading...
> Downloading ------------------------------------> 100 %
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking no one saw that coming 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Morngkilr (Jul 2, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not eating computer components. I always eat RAM!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for eating RaM!!! Does it make you faster!!!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Morngkilr (Jul 2, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned for eating RaM!!! Does it make you faster!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



And ill ban myself for being 3 pages late but WHO CAAAAAARES

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## LJE (Jul 2, 2012)

dhika1708 said:


> what the meaning of this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 2, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for being confused
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining.


----------



## stamatis (Jul 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not explaining.

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining too


----------



## Morngkilr (Jul 2, 2012)

Tripple ban the last three posters for not knowing what happenned...

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## LJE (Jul 2, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Tripple ban the last three posters for not knowing what happenned...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what happened 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 2, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for knowing what happened
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being the 28178461st member of xda


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 2, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for being the 28178461st member of xda

Click to collapse



Banned for writing a large number

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 2, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for writing a large number
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being largenumberphobicifthatwasaword :good:


----------



## image2000uk (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned for being a gamer......

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 2, 2012)

banned for not quoting


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being largenumberphobicifthatwasaword :good:

Click to collapse



Banned because it has a word

http://www.anxietymatters.com/symptoms_of_anxiety/phobias/phobias/a/arithmophobia.htm



Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 2, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it has a word
> 
> http://www.anxietymatters.com/symptoms_of_anxiety/phobias/phobias/a/arithmophobia.htm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for linking to it.


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for linking to it.

Click to collapse



banned of saying "Banned for linking to it" at 10.10 xda time


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 2, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned of saying "Banned for linking to it" at 10.10 xda time

Click to collapse



Hey your banned. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigstarrynight (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations, your banned for making the  32966th post on this thread, Quite an honour, dont you think. :laugh:


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 2, 2012)

bigstarrynight said:


> Congratulations, your banned for making the  32966th post on this thread, Quite an honour, dont you think. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Your banned for adding another post to this useless thread

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 2, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Your banned for adding another post to this useless thread
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for adding yet another post

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 2, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for adding yet another post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for posting the next post.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for posting the next post.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for not congratulating me on my 300th post.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 2, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for not congratulating me on my 300th post.

Click to collapse



Sorry, how could i know that?
However, congratulations!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jul 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Sorry, how could i know that?
> However, congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



You are banned forever but idk why i banned you, 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> You are banned forever but idk why i banned you,
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm out of reasons to be beautiful


----------



## Archer (Jul 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because i'm out of reasons to be beautiful

Click to collapse



Banned because "I felt like destroying something beautiful".


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

Archer said:


> Banned because "I felt like destroying something beautiful".

Click to collapse



Banned for fight club reference 
Double banned for linking it, and thinking I didn't read the book


----------



## domini99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned because i dont know the book.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i dont know the book.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for being lame


----------



## bigstarrynight (Jul 2, 2012)

Banning because I am now running Linnux VM from Win 7 ultimate


----------



## frent (Jul 2, 2012)

banned because england lost in penalty again


----------



## bigstarrynight (Jul 2, 2012)

Banning myself 'cause its the only time I can post without being flamed. (LMFAO)

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------



frent said:


> banned because england lost in penalty again

Click to collapse



Read the forum rules, you cant ban for that!!  So I'm banning you.


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 2, 2012)

bigstarrynight said:


> Banning myself 'cause its the only time I can post without being flamed. (LMFAO)

Click to collapse



Banned because you listen to LMFAO!










PS. That was stupid, because I banned myself too with that....

Sent from the most bad ass phone ever! My Galaxy Nexus!


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned for mentioning LMFAO in this holy place.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 2, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for mentioning LMFAO in this holy place.

Click to collapse



banned for not shuffling. 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 2, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for mentioning LMFAO in this holy place.

Click to collapse



Banned because its not a "holy place"

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, Problem?


----------



## bigstarrynight (Jul 2, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned because its not a "holy place"
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, Problem?

Click to collapse



 Banned for ....errrr..... because I can


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 2, 2012)

bigstarrynight said:


> Banned for ....errrr..... because I can

Click to collapse



Banned because that dosnt make you special...we can ALL ban

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## LJE (Jul 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because that dosnt make you special...we can ALL ban
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking about the xda member with no arms...
No arms = no ban hammer 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because that dosnt make you special...we can ALL ban
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because he still is special as in mental disabilities


----------



## bigstarrynight (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned because I'm now running Windows8 preview. Bloody weird this!!!


----------



## LJE (Jul 2, 2012)

bigstarrynight said:


> Banned because I'm now running Windows8 preview. Bloody weird this!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because speak like yoda you do 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## frent (Jul 2, 2012)

banned because he/she lives in a sunny country and im in a rainy germany


----------



## LJE (Jul 2, 2012)

frent said:


> banned because he/she lives in a sunny country and im in a rainy germany

Click to collapse



Banned because you're in Germany when it's 8am and sunny here 






Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 2, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because speak like yoda you do
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because yes. Use the ban hammer you must. The force you must use to bring peace and retrieve life to world

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because yes. Use the ban hammer you must. The force you must use to bring peace and retrieve life to world
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being a dork


----------



## kennwoodkenn (Jul 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a dork

Click to collapse



Banned because its 105 degrees in Nashville, I'm Mad

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

kennwoodkenn said:


> Banned because its 105 degrees in Nashville, I'm Mad
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't real life, you don't talk about the weather here


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this isn't real life, you don't talk about the weather here

Click to collapse



Banned because Fegelein told me to

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, Problem?


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned for doing what you're told to do

*Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*


----------



## Morngkilr (Jul 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this isn't real life, you don't talk about the weather here

Click to collapse



Banned cuz sucks to be yall its 6:38 pm and im heading in my pool booyah

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned because everyone knows hot countries got flying biting bugs and you get sunburn  

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## LJE (Jul 2, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because everyone knows hot countries got flying biting bugs and you get sunburn
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned because the sun doesn't "burn"
Everyone knows that.
Next you'll be telling me the earth's round

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because the sun doesn't "burn"
> Everyone knows that.
> Next you'll be telling me the earth's round
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because she burns like the sun. And I can't look away. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned because I was reminded of she's on fire from Scarface.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 3, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because I was reminded of she's on fire from Scarface.

Click to collapse



Banned for having memories.


----------



## Morngkilr (Jul 3, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because the sun doesn't "burn"
> Everyone knows that.
> Next you'll be telling me the earth's round
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for contradicting Galileo!!

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because she burns like the sun. And I can't look away.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because i don't know what people are talking about

posted, not sent


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for being lazy and not reading the whole thread.


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 3, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for being lazy and not reading the whole thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for not showing us who you want to ban.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned because i don't know what people are talking about
> 
> posted, not sent

Click to collapse



Banned because the only thing I know is I was quoting a song. 

And to you above me, whomever you are, I got a document stating you are banned. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because the only thing I know is I was quoting a song.
> 
> And to you above me, whomever you are, I got a document stating you are banned.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for banning >1 user


----------



## ens1 (Jul 3, 2012)

wpdrone said:


> banned because this is my first post and i would sure like to ban somebody

Click to collapse



Banned because this is my third post.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## badmfmike (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for having an Incredible II.

Sent from my Inspire 4G redemption mod using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

badmfmike said:


> Banned for having an Incredible II.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G redemption mod using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using the old style naaaa man the pony don't eat hay no more. Woah! 

R u ? 

You should be 

:sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:

And that's the way the cookie crumbles. 

RACE! LIFES A RACE! AND IM GONNA WIN!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for using the old style naaaa man the pony don't eat hay no more. Woah!
> 
> R u ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for ugly use of smilies


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for reprimanding banning more than one user and banning two users himself.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for reprimanding banning more than one user and banning two users himself.

Click to collapse



Banned because reprimanding isn't a word. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because reprimanding isn't a word.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz it IS


----------



## htccraze (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned "coz" is not 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 3, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned "coz" is not
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for bad grammar.
It's "banned coz it ain't"

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned cuz ain't ain't a word...or at least my english teacher thought not.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned cuz ain't ain't a word...or at least my english teacher thought not.

Click to collapse



Banned because your English was correct. 

However, she/he couldn't have been that good at teaching. You forgot to capitalize English. It is a proper noun.  

Oh and next time, instead of using "cuz", can you use "because? 

Thanks

Sincerely,
Someone who knows how to spell. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 3, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned cuz ain't ain't a word...or at least my english teacher thought not.

Click to collapse



The following user is not allowed to participate in any activity of the forum because of improper use of English language.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 3, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> The following user is not allowed to participate in any activity of the forum because of improper use of English language.

Click to collapse



Sudo make me a sandwich

Also banned for not making me one

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sudo make me a sandwich
> 
> Also banned for not making me one
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



B.
A
N
N
E
D
E
D
E
D
e
d
e
Dededeededebanned


Rock.... BANNED. 

Nuff said. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Sincerely,
> Someone who knows how to spell.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Orange_furball said:


> Nuff said.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for contradicting yourself with your spelling....
And banned for thinking "nuff" said...
Nuff ain't said 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> B.
> A
> N
> N
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for bad pun


----------



## LJE (Jul 3, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for bad pun

Click to collapse



Banned for bad timing 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

BANNED                    B B             B             D
B             A               A     A           A B          E
N              N           N         N         N  A         N
E               D          N           N        N   N        N
B              A          E              E       E     N       A
N            N           D               D      D      E      B
BANNED             BANNEDED      B      D      D
B             A          B                B      A       B     E
N               N       A                 A      N        A    N
E                 D     N                  N     N         N   N
B               A      N                   N     E          N  A
N             N       E                     E     D           E B
BANNED          D                     D    B            DB

B             D      BANNEDBANN      BANNED
A B          E      E                              B            A
N  A         N     D                              N             N
N   N        N     B                              E               D
E     N       A     A                              B                A
D      E      B     N                              N                N
B      D      D     NEDBANNED         E                 D
A       B     E      B                             B                 A
N        A    N     A                             N                N
N         N   N     N                             E                D
E          N  A      N                             B              A
D           E B      E                              N           N
B            DB      DBANNEDBAN     BANNED

Hopefully this comes out. If not, expect some pictures. 

EDIT: well that sucked. Here is what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> BANNED                    B B             B             D
> B             A               A     A           A B          E
> N              N           N         N         N  A         N
> E               D          N           N        N   N        N
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not posting via desktop pc


----------



## don2012 (Jul 3, 2012)

banned cause .......

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> BANNED                    B B             B             D
> B             A               A     A           A B          E
> N              N           N         N         N  A         N
> E               D          N           N        N   N        N
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for really taking up all that space to just say the word banned. lol ?:^D <- and yes, my smiley looks like Elvis...or Superman...or Conan.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned because that was cool.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 3, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for really taking up all that space to just say the word banned. lol ?:^D <- and yes, my smiley looks like Elvis...or Superman...or Conan.

Click to collapse



banned for being obvious


----------



## Zedd247 (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for being a monkey

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 3, 2012)

Zedd247 said:


> Banned for being a monkey
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a monkey 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for hot teacher but boring class

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hot teacher but boring class
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



banned for not providing a picture


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for not providing a picture

Click to collapse



banned cuz i just got laid


----------



## Archer (Jul 3, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned cuz i just got laid

Click to collapse



Banned for animal cruelty (the chicken).


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 3, 2012)

Archer said:


> Banned for animal cruelty (the chicken).

Click to collapse



Ahahaha.. are you saying he was enjoyed himself with the chicken..lol I banned you for thinking that..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Ahahaha.. are you saying he was enjoyed himself with the chicken..lol I banned you for thinking that..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a Mod, and for the mental picture. :silly:


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for banning a Mod, and for the mental picture. :silly:

Click to collapse



banned for mental-picturing


----------



## Morngkilr (Jul 3, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for mental-picturing

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your my morning BaN... right after coffee

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 3, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz your my morning BaN... right after coffee
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for being sleepy.:highfive:


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 3, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz your my morning BaN... right after coffee
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



banned because it's 8 pm here
*my last ban today*

posted, not sent


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned because it's 8 pm here
> *my last ban today*
> 
> posted, not sent

Click to collapse



Banned for going to sleep at 8. :laugh:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for going to sleep at 8. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of his life


----------



## domini99 (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned coz banning someone that jealous about someone else life.

Sent from a ****ing old laptop...


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 3, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned because it's 8 pm here
> *my last ban today*
> 
> posted, not sent

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pre-developer,

Is normal developing not good enough for you??

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned because maybe not. His battery is damaged.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Apex (Jul 3, 2012)

Seven Species of Conifer Apex_Strider Can Never Forgive, And Have Subsequently Found Themselves BANNED:

1) The Rocky Mountain Douglas-fir for its obtuse conversation.

2) The Bigcone Douglas-fir for its long association with the Rocky Mountain Douglas-fir.

3) The Alpine Spruce for its disappointing performance in the men’s decathlon.

4) The Bristlecone Pine for lying in wait to ambush Apex_Strider for four thousand years.

5) The Western Prickly Juniper for double-crossing Apex_Strider, stranding him in Bangkok and handing over the Emerald Spider to Alfonse LaFarge and his cabal of undead ninja assassins.

6) The Tamarack Larch for its small round seed cones, three-sided blue-green deciduous needles and ability to thrive in severe climactic conditions. 

7) The Giant Redwood for teaching Apex_Strider to dream before falling over and crushing his house.

EDIT: I'm aware I didn't ban the person above me, but damn those dreadful conifers! 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Seven Species of Conifer Apex_Strider Can Never Forgive, And Have Subsequently Found Themselves BANNED:
> 
> 1) The Rocky Mountain Douglas-fir for its obtuse conversation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting in the wrong section

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## zolaisugly (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for banning a conservationist

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Banned for banning a conservationist
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for misuse of this thread. (refer to conservationist post) Lol. :silly:


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for misuse of this thread. (refer to conservationist post) Lol. :silly:

Click to collapse



banned for no random images for awhile, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




must post more. 
sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for no random images for awhile,
> 
> must post more.
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



Banned for being in wrong thread. :laugh:


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being in wrong thread. :laugh:

Click to collapse



fair cop, but I must ban you 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> fair cop, but I must ban you
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone boot looped this morning so my alarm didn't work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because my phone boot looped this morning so my alarm didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not relevant.

NEXT --->


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because it's not relevant.
> 
> NEXT --->

Click to collapse



Banned for disappearing


----------



## RMXO (Jul 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for disappearing

Click to collapse



Ban for.trying to play.god

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

RMXO said:


> Ban for.trying to play.god
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong use of dots. 1 per sentence is enough.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for wrong use of dots. 1 per sentence is enough.

Click to collapse



Banned because you used two in one sentence. It should say 



WrongGuy22BannedUser said:


> Banned for wrongful use of dots, one per sentence is enough.

Click to collapse



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMXO (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you used two in one sentence. It should say
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being such a Grammar Nazi

OTT:

LOL, I was wondering how long it took before someone noticed my "." in sentences. The reason I had dots is because my thumb would hit "." instead of the "spacebar". Stupid thumb keyboard


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 3, 2012)

RMXO said:


> Banned for being such a Grammar Nazi
> 
> OTT:
> 
> LOL, I was wondering how long it took before someone noticed my "." in sentences. The reason I had dots is because my thumb would hit "." instead of the "spacebar". Stupid thumb keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for using thumb keyboard. Use this:


----------



## trooperjohn (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for Retro equipment 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mar.ioo (Jul 3, 2012)

trooperjohn said:


> Banned for Retro equipment
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not using retro equipment. Who doesnt?!? :O

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

trooperjohn said:


> Banned for Retro equipment
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for the opposition to the solution 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mar.ioo (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for the opposition to the solution
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



BANNED for your slowness 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## kowloon12 (Jul 3, 2012)

mar.ioo said:


> BANNED for your slowness
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for your pedantry!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

kowloon12 said:


> Banned for your pedantry!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for your low post count.  


Edit: Now you have 10 posts, go molest some Devs. :silly:


----------



## RMXO (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your low post count.
> 
> 
> Edit: Now you have 10 posts, go molest some Devs. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for having an elitism mentality :highfive:


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

RMXO said:


> Banned for having an elitism mentality :highfive:

Click to collapse



Banned because you're stalking me.

Shush!!  :cyclops::silly:


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you're stalking me.
> 
> Shush!!  :cyclops::silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be in an elevator shaft.

-----------
"You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> Banned because you should be in an elevator shaft.
> 
> -----------
> "You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be in abbreviations names anonymous!  :silly:


----------



## MoonRaven (Jul 3, 2012)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> Banned because you should be in an elevator shaft.
> 
> -----------
> "You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to crash his elevator.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

MoonRaven said:


> Banned for wanting to crash his elevator.

Click to collapse



Banned because no matter how many times they try to crash the elevator. I'll always Survive!!!!  :laugh:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because no matter how many times they try to crash the elevator. I'll always Survive!!!!  :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for capitalizing s


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for capitalizing s

Click to collapse



Banned for not using punctuation marks*.* :laugh:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not using punctuation marks*.* :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for using the new smileys


----------



## RMXO (Jul 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for using the new smileys

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a smiley!


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for not getting with the system.


----------



## LJE (Jul 3, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for not getting with the system.

Click to collapse



Banned for systemality 
That's just wrong 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned because systemality is not a word.


----------



## abhinav quietly brilliant (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned to live on earth


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

abhinav quietly brilliant said:


> Banned to live on earth

Click to collapse



Banned because I have tracked you. I found your location. ...

..
.





....
.
.
.
.
.
.
On...


EARTH!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E-I-K-E (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned because you used too many dots 

http://tinyurl.com/c5rwlp4


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

> Banned because you used too many dots <br />
> <br />
> http://tinyurl.com/c5rwlp4

Click to collapse



Banned because that URL gave me a virus. And crashed my computer. And contains pop ups that give you money. Bad. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because that URL gave me a virus. And crashed my computer. And contains pop ups that give you money. Bad.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I read that right before I was about to click on the link..
How am I supposed to learn from my mistakes when you stop me from making them :0

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because I read that right before I was about to click on the link..
> How am I supposed to learn from my mistakes when you stop me from making them :0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Band bucuz u dudnt tech me Howe to spele

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Band bucuz u dudnt tech me Howe to spele
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking there's something wrong with your spelling....
A+

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 4, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for thinking there's something wrong with your spelling....
> A+
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not using the appropriate amount of dots.
you should have used 7

posted, not sent


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 4, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for not using the appropriate amount of dots.
> you should have used 7
> 
> posted, not sent

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a false message.


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jul 4, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for posting a false message.

Click to collapse



Banned for posing as false messiah.

Sent from my HTC Judas using xda crucible


----------



## ens1 (Jul 4, 2012)

don2012 said:


> banned cause .......
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving good reason.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned because "cause" is a great reason. It works wonderful with kids.


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 4, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned because "cause" is a great reason. It works wonderful with kids.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the one person on this thread not to quote. 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## LJE (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned because that's not true now 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned because....... ooooooooo cookie! 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## htccraze (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned for talking about cookies when I dont have any to eat :crying:


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned for crying. I there's no crying in baseball??!!?!???! 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 4, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned for crying. I there's no crying in baseball??!!?!???!
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for making reference to a movie i just watched


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 4, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for making reference to a movie i just watched

Click to collapse



This shhhh is BANANED B-a-n-a-n-e-d. 

Your banned. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htccraze (Jul 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> This shhhh is BANANED B-a-n-a-n-e-d.
> 
> Your banned.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for running out of clever bans


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 4, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for running out of clever bans

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm trying here. Give me some slack. 

Oh! Also banned because I got stuck behind Joe Biden's motorcade today. That sucked. Stupid Scranton. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I'm trying here. Give me some slack.
> 
> Oh! Also banned because I got stuck behind Joe Biden's motorcade today. That sucked. Stupid Scranton.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using tap talk instead of xdas app

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned for using tap talk instead of xdas app
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for failing

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jul 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for failing
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Banning for not failing  

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banning for not failing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having a hard username

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for having a hard username
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



banned for having 16961 posts


----------



## LJE (Jul 4, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for having 16961 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because 1+6+9+6+1= 23
23-13=10

And
10 - 10 = 0


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## kowloon12 (Jul 4, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because 1+6+9+6+1= 23
> 23-13=10
> 
> And
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting in such ridiculous thread! Oh wait.. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## trickster2369 (Jul 4, 2012)

kowloon12 said:


> Banned for posting in such ridiculous thread! Oh wait..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Banned for lack of "Thanks".


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 4, 2012)

trickster2369 said:


> Banned for lack of "Thanks".

Click to collapse



banned for not helping him break his duck..


----------



## ens1 (Jul 4, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned for crying. I there's no crying in baseball??!!?!???!
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because this a forum, not baseball.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Morngkilr (Jul 4, 2012)

ens1 said:


> Banned because this a forum, not baseball.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not playing baseball

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## LJE (Jul 4, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned for not playing baseball
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for liking baseball more than NRL 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned because only two people play baseball in my country.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 4, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because only two people play baseball in my country.

Click to collapse



Banned because in my country roughly 5 million people play. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned for making up statistics.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 4, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for making up statistics.

Click to collapse



Banned because my stats about you is...banned

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because my stats about you is...banned
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



That's one statistic. Not multiple. Therefore you should have used statistic. Not stats. Banned. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htccraze (Jul 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because my stats about you is...banned
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because your signature says "Gamers". Thus indicating there is only 1 phone for many of you.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 4, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned because your signature says "Gamers". Thus indicating there is only 1 phone for many of you.

Click to collapse



Banned for BOTH being gramma nazis

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for BOTH being gramma nazis
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



*grammar
you can ban me too


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned because your signature says "Gamers". Thus indicating there is only 1 phone for many of you.

Click to collapse



Grammar nazi fail.

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> Grammar nazi fail.
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



banned for jigging 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned because xda premium app wont let me quote you  

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because xda premium app wont let me quote you
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for making me laugh at your last sentence while eating 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 4, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for making me laugh at your last sentence while eating
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



Banned because it is hot here. Also because you send stuff via carrier pigeonn


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 4, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because it is hot here. Also because you send stuff via carrier pigeonn

Click to collapse



Banned for being "a ungratefull bastard".


----------



## EPICTROY (Jul 4, 2012)

Ban whoever supports apple banning android phone's and judge koh 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 4, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for being "a ungratefull bastard".

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm comming fur your donuts now... Better buy a G1 mate


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for being "a ungratefull bastard".

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my ban reason


----------



## av4tar (Jul 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stealing my ban reason

Click to collapse



Banned because a ban can be for any reason and i like turtles 

Sent from my LT26i


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

av4tar said:


> Banned because a ban can be for any reason and i like turtles
> 
> Sent from my LT26i

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me of someone


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reminding me of someone

Click to collapse



Banned becuz i just fell of the stairs and cracked the screen of my TouchPro2 :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned becuz i just fell of the stairs and cracked the screen of my TouchPro2 :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Banned because not the TP2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because not the TP2

Click to collapse



Banned because i loved that phone...:crying::crying::crying: R.I.P. TouchPro2 (2009-5-7-2012)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because i loved that phone...:crying::crying::crying: R.I.P. TouchPro2 (2009-5-7-2012) View attachment 1177493

Click to collapse



Banned because my TP2 wont boot, or charge


----------



## Hirons1 (Jul 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my TP2 wont boot, or charge

Click to collapse



Banned because my TP2 sometimes frustrate me...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hirons1 said:


> Banned because my TP2 sometimes frustrate me...

Click to collapse



Banned for being frustrated by one of the best devices ever made


----------



## Northantrim (Jul 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being frustrated by one of the best devices ever made

Click to collapse



Banned for starting a new page. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2012)

Northantrim said:


> Banned for starting a new page.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it's only one page


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking it's only one page

Click to collapse



banned for joining mafia group


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for joining mafia group

Click to collapse



Banned because technically I am one of its creators


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because technically I am one of its creators

Click to collapse



banned because it's only technically


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 5, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned because it's only technically

Click to collapse



Banned for being technical about technicalities.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for imprecision


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for being technical about technicalities.

Click to collapse



Banned for having too many vowels.

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




TravisBean said:


> banned for imprecision

Click to collapse



Banned for posting at the same time as me.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for having too many vowels.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being vowelfobic


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 5, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> banned for imprecision

Click to collapse





063_XOBX said:


> Banned for having too many vowels.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both banned for banning my post twice.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Banned for being vowelfobic

Click to collapse



Banned because it's "phobic."


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Both banned for banning my post twice.

Click to collapse



"Meow."
NY vat said you banned. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> "Meow."
> NY vat said you banned.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ok, you win... but banned anyways because I would get banned for not banning anyone in this post.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 5, 2012)

Frankzzz said:


> Banned for having the devils number in ur nick...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being too observant.


----------



## shravbits (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not observing

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 5, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for not observing
> 
> Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned coz only a sorceress has the right to possess Blaze.. (D3 reference)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz only a sorceress has the right to possess Blaze.. (D3 reference)

Click to collapse



Banned for making a reference then saying where it came from.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz only a sorceress has the right to possess Blaze.. (D3 reference)

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting a Sony Xperia go. You should know HTC makes the best phones. (I'll be waiting for the backlash lol)


----------



## GRudolf94 (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for liking HTC.

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Jul 5, 2012)

GRudolf94 said:


> Banned for liking HTC.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking a company that made the very 1st Android phone!


----------



## GRudolf94 (Jul 5, 2012)

I had a G2 already... So i ban ya once more for liking a company that loads crappy firmware on crappy new devices...Old HTC phones were better.

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shravbits (Jul 5, 2012)

GRudolf94 said:


> I had a G2 already... So i ban ya once more for liking a company that loads crappy firmware on crappy new devices...Old HTC phones were better.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining 

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## htccraze (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I did stick with an old phone. The HD2. Choice from windows 95, 98, windows mobile 6.1-7.5, meego, ubuntu & Android up to 3.6. woot woot!!


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 5, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned because I did stick with an old phone. The HD2. Choice from windows 95, 98, windows mobile 6.1-7.5, meego, ubuntu & Android up to 3.6. woot woot!!

Click to collapse



Banned for typing 2 sentences.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## htccraze (Jul 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for typing 2 sentences.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to count. It was more then 2.


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 5, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not being able to count. It was more then 2.

Click to collapse



banned being too lazy to count--it's 4

posted, not sent


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being a senior member.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 5, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned being too lazy to count--it's 4
> 
> posted, not sent

Click to collapse



Banned because in section 203c of the "Banning Code of Conduct" it states "if the users name is 'dikasatrio' that user must be banned immediately. If not, the world will end" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for not being a senior member.

Click to collapse



banned for encouraging me to post more junks



Orange_furball said:


> Banned because in section 203c of the "Banning Code of Conduct" it states "if the users name is 'dikasatrio' that user must be banned immediately. If not, the world will end"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for referencing to the Code of Cunduct


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 5, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for encouraging me to post more junks
> 
> 
> 
> banned for referencing to the Code of Cunduct

Click to collapse



Banned for being a member and not senior member

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Smokem_I (Jul 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a member and not senior member
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Senior Member and not a Recognized Themer 

Sent from my BluMagic One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 5, 2012)

Smokem_I said:


> Banned for being a Senior Member and not a Recognized Themer
> 
> Sent from my BluMagic One S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a recognized themer and not a recognized developer

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a recognized themer and not a recognized developer
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being neither


----------



## chbea (Jul 5, 2012)

ban for talk non sense


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being neither

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason







chbea said:


> ban for talk non sense

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking nonsense


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for the same reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for changing ur profile pic


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for changing ur profile pic

Click to collapse



Banned for not changing yours

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for changing ur profile pic

Click to collapse



Banned for not changing it 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not changing yours
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse











domini99 said:


> Banned for not changing it
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing I beat you to ban him

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because u once mentioned we weren't gonna see any other pics of ur dog. And u just went against ur own word


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because u once mentioned we weren't gonna see any other pics of ur dog. And u just went against ur own word

Click to collapse



Banned because that's a profile picture and not in the thread..... So it doesn't count

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because that's a profile picture and not in the thread..... So it doesn't count
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unbanned because I just got my 300th thanks


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned because I just got my 300th thanks

Click to collapse



Banned for bragging, should I make it 301? And ruin the moment for you?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for bragging, should I make it 301? And ruin the moment for you?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for reaching 300s by posting junks

posted, not sent


----------



## iCaal (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because har har har I made it 301!

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## LJE (Jul 5, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Banned because har har har I made it 301!
> 
> Sent from my HTC C510e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for increasing the amount of thanks he has while laughing 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 5, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for increasing the amount of thanks he has while laughing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for spending $650 on a piece of plastic...


----------



## domini99 (Jul 5, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for spending $650 on a piece of plastic...

Click to collapse



Banned coz that phone isnt plastic.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## htccraze (Jul 5, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for increasing the amount of thanks he has while laughing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for always needing the newest, greatest (supposedly) phone out there & not being happy with what you have.


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for being judgmental


----------



## htccraze (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being 1 away from 100 thanks with over 2390 posts. Thats only 1 thank per 24 post. Since there are no rules for un-banning your un-banned because your avatar picture made me laugh.


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 5, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for being 1 away from 100 thanks with over 2390 posts. Thats only 1 thank per 24 post. Since there are no rules for un-banning your un-banned because your avatar picture made me laugh.

Click to collapse



Banned because now your wrong. 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rhydu (Jul 5, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned because now your wrong.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause you said he's wrong


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Rhydu said:


> Banned cause you said he's wrong

Click to collapse



Banana-ed«is THAT wrong???

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 5, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banana-ed«is THAT wrong???
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Yes. Banned. 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jul 5, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Yes. Banned.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the person u were talking to 

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible using xda premium


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 5, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned for not quoting the person u were talking to
> 
> Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for:
1. Being stupid in not realizing it was obviously the person in front of me 
2. For now being wrong

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 5, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned for:
> 1. Being stupid in not realizing it was obviously the person in front of me
> 2. For now being wrong
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning with multiple reasons. 

*Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for banning with multiple reasons.
> 
> *Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*

Click to collapse



Banned cause he can ban as many times as he wants.

Double ban cause you don't like multiple bans.

Triple ban cause I have too.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause he can ban as many times as he wants.
> 
> Double ban cause you don't like multiple bans.
> 
> Triple ban cause I have too.

Click to collapse



Banned because he only banned once, but with multiple reasons. You, however, banned 3 times, which is illegal. Double ban.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because he only banned once, but with multiple reasons. You, however, banned 3 times, which is illegal. Double ban.

Click to collapse



Ban cause there are now rules stating that you can't ban more then multiple times!


----------



## LJE (Jul 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ban cause there are now rules stating that you can't ban more then multiple times!

Click to collapse



Banned for making up rules...
Rule 24, no making up rules 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned because rule 24.a states unless it's for a really good reason.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 6, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned because rule 24.a states unless it's for a really good reason.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because your reason is not reasonable


----------



## Smokem_I (Jul 6, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned for:
> 1. Being stupid in not realizing it was obviously the person in front of me
> 2. For now being wrong
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for editing your post... 







ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for banning with multiple reasons.
> 
> *Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*

Click to collapse




Banned for nitpicking... 






davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause he can ban as many times as he wants.
> 
> Double ban cause you don't like multiple bans.
> 
> Triple ban cause I have too.

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing it right 

That's how you triple ban! 

Sent from my BluMagic One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htccraze (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned for trying to reason with my reasoning.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 6, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for trying to reason with my reasoning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for still not using reasonable reasoning.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned because even if my reasoning was un-reasonable I still choose to say it for a reasonable reason.
Also I'll ban myself for trying to fit reason in anyway I could.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 6, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned because even if my reasoning was un-reasonable I still choose to say it for a reasonable reason.
> Also I'll ban myself for trying to fit reason in anyway I could.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## loneagl (Jul 6, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned because even if my reasoning was un-reasonable I still choose to say it for a reasonable reason.
> Also I'll ban myself for trying to fit reason in anyway I could.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your avatar name suggests u are crazy for HTC

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## Smokem_I (Jul 6, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz your avatar name suggests u are crazy for HTC
> 
> Swyped from my RemICS powered sl

Click to collapse



Banned for hatin on HTC 

Sent from my BluMagic One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shravbits (Jul 6, 2012)

Smokem_I said:


> Banned for hatin on HTC
> 
> Sent from my BluMagic One S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not hatin' on HTC

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jul 6, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for not hatin' on HTC
> 
> Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a nick that remember né of something, but I don't know what.

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 6, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned for having a nick that remember né of something, but I don't know what.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing/forgetting


----------



## loneagl (Jul 6, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for not knowing/forgetting

Click to collapse



banned cuz i m gonna be poetic in my next post here
Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## loneagl (Jul 6, 2012)

Aren't we sad,
We cannot titanium backup?
In our life,
When we screw up?
Our life,
Is like a Samsung stock Rom as it is,
Cannot a dev customize it??

 banned for reading this crap

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 6, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Aren't we sad,
> We cannot titanium backup?
> In our life,
> When we screw up?
> ...

Click to collapse



Unbanned for making me laugh


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned for unbanning the person I was trying to ban.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned coz I just got selected in my dream college. 
Here's to getting filthy rich.


----------



## yyz71 (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned B/c I'm running jellybean 4.1 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## loneagl (Jul 6, 2012)

yyz71 said:


> Banned B/c I'm running jellybean 4.1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for boasting

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned for not following rule 23: always boast, even just for jelly beans. 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Banana-ed because i like bananas and asdf movie gives me 100 and one reasons to ban (aka...you banned 101 times so i am the god of banning!

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Remake...

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## loneagl (Jul 6, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> Saw this and its pretty funny till I wanted to ban who was above of me and..  and looks like I don't know how to do that ;0 any help lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you are banned cuz u can't ban the person above u..that's about it

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## LJE (Jul 6, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> -.-
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned again because you still look like you're struggling 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> Well help me! Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone xD

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 6, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> -.- tell me how I can ban! Please!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to ban.


----------



## loneagl (Jul 6, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> Well help me! Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz that's the first time i have seen a request for banning tutorial....get the drift??

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 6, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz that's the first time i have seen a request for banning tutorial....get the drift??
> 
> Swyped from my RemICS powered sl

Click to collapse



banned for not being clear enough


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 6, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for not being clear enough

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding obvious directions.


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for not understanding obvious directions.

Click to collapse



banned for being fallen into a sarcasm


----------



## domini99 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 6, 2012)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1180289
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting pic

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for posting pic
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives

Click to collapse



Banned for giving the wrong impression that you don't give a f___


----------



## Morngkilr (Jul 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving the wrong impression that you don't give a f___

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a f___

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 6, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned for giving a f___
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for using abusive language 

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for using abusive language
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives

Click to collapse



banned for not making any fun out of this thread


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 6, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for not making any fun out of this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for using that ugly avatar 

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 6, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for using that ugly avatar
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives

Click to collapse



banned for giving f____ to avatars

posted, not sent


----------



## loneagl (Jul 6, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for using that ugly avatar
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives

Click to collapse



banned cuz your avatar won't make it to beauty contest either

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## domini99 (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned coz my avatar wont too, but its shows how i think about apple!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my avatar wont too, but its shows how i think about apple!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because mine would make it to the beauty contest  

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## loneagl (Jul 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because mine would make it to the beauty contest
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



Banned for the misconception

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2012)

banned cuz my ugly pickle avatar said so


----------



## loneagl (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned cuz...wait a sec...JOHN MC CLAIN WHERE ART THOU??

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 6, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz...wait a sec...JOHN MC CLAIN WHERE ART THOU??
> 
> Swyped from my RemICS powered sl

Click to collapse



Banned for using old english 

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## Morngkilr (Jul 6, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for using old english
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives

Click to collapse



T'est banni pour usage de l'anglais nouveau!!! HA

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 6, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> T'est banni pour usage de l'anglais nouveau!!! HA
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for not speaking in English.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Jul 6, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> T'est banni pour usage de l'anglais nouveau!!! HA
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Ban for actually breaking a real rule on xda.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (Jul 6, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Ban for actually breaking a real rule on xda.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz you banned the person above the person you had to ban!

Read ze op!

Typed using a small touchscreen


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Banned coz you banned the person above the person you had to ban!
> 
> Read ze op!
> 
> Typed using a small touchscreen

Click to collapse



banned for clowning around


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 6, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for clowning around

Click to collapse



Banned for being serious.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned for having the name prototype7. Everyone knows if your going to have the name prototype it should be prototype2. [email protected] game by the way!!


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 6, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for having the name prototype7. Everyone knows if your going to have the name prototype it should be prototype2. [email protected] game by the way!!

Click to collapse



banned for being off-topic


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for being off-topic

Click to collapse



banned for banning people for posting in a off-topic thread which this clearly is btw


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 6, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for banning people for posting in a off-topic thread which this clearly is btw

Click to collapse



Banned for claiming other posts as offtopic when yours is also offtopic

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 6, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for claiming other posts as offtopic when yours is also offtopic
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives

Click to collapse



Banned for equipping a phone with explosives 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 6, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for equipping a phone with explosives
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for equipping a phone with crappy apps.


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned for carring

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 6, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned for carring
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz tomorrow i leave home for 2 yrs for Post Graduation.. :crying:


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz tomorrow i leave home for 2 yrs for Post Graduation.. :crying:

Click to collapse



Band for not banning the guy that you banned for misspelling “caring"

Sent from my Unicorn powered SGS4G


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 6, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Band for not banning the guy that you banned for misspelling “caring"
> 
> Sent from my Unicorn powered SGS4G

Click to collapse



banned because unicorns aren't real


----------



## Smokem_I (Jul 6, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned because unicorns aren't real

Click to collapse



Banned for not believing 

Sent from my BluMagic One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Smokem_I said:


> Banned for not believing
> 
> Sent from my BluMagic One S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i wont stop...believin *glee reference

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i wont stop...believin *glee reference
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having teh ghey


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having teh ghey

Click to collapse



Banned for not havin teh ghey

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not havin teh ghey
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread hasn't had a post in almost 2 hours.

Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because this thread hasn't had a post in almost 2 hours.
> 
> Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for making it die


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making it die

Click to collapse



Banned for using the no. Of devil on your username.

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 7, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for using the no. Of devil on your username.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives

Click to collapse



Banned for not having any numbers in yours.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for using the no. Of devil on your username.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives

Click to collapse



Banned for being the most original person here


----------



## aranurea (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being the most original person here

Click to collapse



Banned for having a big ass.......TV. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 7, 2012)

aranurea said:


> Banned for having a big ass.......TV.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being the first one to use smilies in this page


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for being the first one to use smilies in this page

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me free monies.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned because you like the Falcons. This is Ravenstown here!! :good:


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for not giving me free monies.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smiley I can't see with tapatalk.

Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for using a smiley I can't see with tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



banned for still discussing about smilies


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for still discussing about smilies

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hater.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for being a hater.

Click to collapse



Unbanned because ur my assistant now

Yep. U got the post


----------



## shravbits (Jul 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned because ur my assistant now
> 
> Yep. U got the post

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming him as your assistant

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 7, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Banned for assuming him as your assistant
> 
> Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't assume. He is my assistant


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I didn't assume. He is my assistant

Click to collapse



banned for questioning the authority of assistants


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for questioning the authority of assistants

Click to collapse



Banned because I am his assistant and the leader of the zomibe koala army.


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Jul 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because I am his assistant and the leader of the zomibe koala army.

Click to collapse



Banned for being in a koala army

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for being in a koala army
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I am not "in a koala army" I am the leader OF a ZOMBIE koala army.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 7, 2012)

Everyone is banned for letting this go on for 330 pages.


----------



## johnride (Jul 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Everyone is banned for letting this go on for 330 pages.

Click to collapse



Banned for being unable to copy properly 3330 

Sent from my HTC_Amazee


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

johnride said:


> Banned for being unable to copy properly 3330
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amazee

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing numbers.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for knowing numbers.

Click to collapse



banned for harrasing numbers


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for harrasing numbers

Click to collapse



Banned for poor spelling.


----------



## sythe179 (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for being a grammar nazi.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

sythe179 said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because Nazi is a proper noun and should be capitalized.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because Nazi is a proper noun and should be capitalized.

Click to collapse



banned for using a run on sentence


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for using a run on sentence

Click to collapse



band 4 usin words


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> band 4 usin words

Click to collapse



Banned 

"4"

Not 

Using

Words

Or

A

"Walk

On"

Sentence 

Like

I 

Am. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned
> 
> "4"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for space consumption


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for space consumption

Click to collapse



84nn3d 4 n07 u5in6 num83r5 4 13773r5.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> 84nn3d 4 n07 u5in6 num83r5 4 13773r5.

Click to collapse



[email protected]ñÈЮ for being alphanumeric


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> [email protected]ñÈЮ for being alphanumeric

Click to collapse



Banned just becoz i wanted to.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Android311 (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned because you don't live in heaven

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because you don't live in heaven
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned becoz my life is like heaven....!

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Android311 (Jul 7, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned becoz my life is like heaven....!
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



banned because I'm jealous!  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Jul 7, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned because I'm jealous!
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned just because.

-----------
"You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 7, 2012)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> Banned just because.
> 
> -----------
> "You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."

Click to collapse



Banned because of This


Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because of This
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for making me wet my pants


----------



## loneagl (Jul 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for making me wet my pants

Click to collapse



Banned for being a sissy

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for being a sissy
> 
> Swyped from my RemICS powered sl

Click to collapse



Banned because I slept to stupidity, and woke up to stupidity, meh :/


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I slept to stupidity, and woke up to stupidity, meh :/

Click to collapse



Banned for stupidity.


----------



## ross231 (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## cburk01 (Jul 7, 2012)

*BANNED*

Banned for owning a Samsung Galaxy Ace.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned Cox I can't see what phone you have

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## cburk01 (Jul 7, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because of This
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for scaring the living crap out of me.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned Coz I can't see it on my phone. Is it something like scary maze game?

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned Coz I can't see it on my phone. Is it something like scary maze game?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because I was blocked on facebook for trolling -_-


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was blocked on facebook for trolling -_-

Click to collapse



banned for being a troll


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for being a troll

Click to collapse



Banned because you should thank god xda has mods


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should thank god xda has mods

Click to collapse



Banned for rhyming



Ot : How's my new avatar?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for rhyming
> 
> 
> 
> Ot : How's my new avatar?

Click to collapse



banned for not making phonic words that sounds same sound together


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for rhyming
> 
> 
> 
> Ot : How's my new avatar?

Click to collapse



it's atomic :silly:


deathnotice01 said:


> banned for not making phonic words that sounds same sound together

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to sound smart


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it's atomic :silly:
> 
> 
> Banned for trying to sound smart

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting and replying two posts at once.

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for quoting and replying two posts at once.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives

Click to collapse








Banned


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



banned because the page is now 3333


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned because the page is now 3333

Click to collapse



banned for the same reason i stated


----------



## Nick0703 (Jul 7, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned because the page is now 3333

Click to collapse



Banned because now I'm going to make it 3334 and if it doesn't I ban myself.

Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 7, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because now I'm going to make it 3334 and if it doesn't I ban myself.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA

Click to collapse



Then ur double banned


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Then ur double banned

Click to collapse



Ur triple banned!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Ur triple banned!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because post number 33333


----------



## stewie_atrix (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for liking 3333


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 7, 2012)

stewie_atrix said:


> Banned for liking 3333

Click to collapse



Banned for copying others posts.

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for copying others posts.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives

Click to collapse



banned for actually following copyright laws


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for actually following copyright laws

Click to collapse



Banned for not following 'em.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for not following 'em.
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an apple


----------



## Nick0703 (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're an apple

Click to collapse



I ban you for the honour of not being a sheep.

Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for commonplace Avatar.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Banned for commonplace Avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing like a cow


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 7, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Banned for commonplace Avatar.

Click to collapse



banned for ugly avatar


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jul 7, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned for ugly avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for calling it ugly

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium App


----------



## domini99 (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned Coz we got a new cat! A ragdoll. So cute!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## htccraze (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned because everytime you want that cat to move it will just stay flopped on the ground looking at you like are you crazy and want you to move instead. (thats why they make them so cute...to help with the frustration)


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for maximum verbosity.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 7, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned because everytime you want that cat to move it will just stay flopped on the ground looking at you like are you crazy and want you to move instead. (thats why they make them so cute...to help with the frustration)

Click to collapse



My cat moves when I say. Luna, come here. 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## htccraze (Jul 7, 2012)

domini99 said:


> My cat moves when I say. Luna, come here.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning someone & also for not sharing your secret.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## r3a1ist (Jul 7, 2012)

Go ban yourselves,
 mfers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 7, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not banning someone & also for not sharing your secret.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz it isn't a secret: my cat also knows it.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 7, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz it isn't a secret: my cat also knows it.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because my kitten just figured out that when I yell "shockwave" he now knows to come. 

©2012 HP TouchPad CM9


----------



## htccraze (Jul 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because my kitten just figured out that when I yell "shockwave" he now knows to come.
> 
> ©2012 HP TouchPad CM9

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cat that thinks he's a transformer.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 8, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for having a cat that thinks he's a transformer.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing that it really is

posted, not sent


----------



## LJE (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for having cats....
Cats suck ass, DOGS RULE 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for having cats....
> Cats suck ass, DOGS RULE
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being a mammal racist


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for being a mammal racist

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing it would be speciest not racist.


----------



## sythe179 (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for being specific.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for hating people with OCD.

Sent from my Nokia 1200 using XDA-developers app.


----------



## tatperson (Jul 8, 2012)

sythe179 said:


> Banned for being specific.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about being specific.

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## tatperson (Jul 8, 2012)

I ban myself for this repeated post :/


----------



## sythe179 (Jul 8, 2012)

tatperson said:


> I ban myself for this repeated post :/

Click to collapse



Extended ban for banning yourself.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 8, 2012)

sythe179 said:


> Extended ban for banning yourself.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned until further review by the courts  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned until further review by the courts
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for uplifting the federal judicial system


----------



## pwnedu46 (Jul 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for uplifting the federal judicial system

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning our federal judicial system.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 8, 2012)

pwnedu46 said:


> Banned for questioning our federal judicial system.

Click to collapse



You sir are forever known to be banned for not questioning how well our judicial system works.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

htccraze said:


> You sir are forever known to be banned for not questioning how well our judicial system works.

Click to collapse



banned because i like pies


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned because this


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because this

Click to collapse



Banned because your username is xbox 360 backwards.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because your username is xbox 360 backwards.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so observant.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 8, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for being so observant.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he was observant when he missed the _ in my user name.


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for not having playing halo with me. 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned for not having playing halo with me.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because only noobs play halo.


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jul 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because only noobs play halo.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying noobs play halo . I play halo WHAT!!! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 8, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned for saying noobs play halo . I play halo WHAT!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for only helping to prove that only noobs play halo. BUUUUUUURRRRRRNNNNN!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for only helping to prove that only noobs play halo. BUUUUUUURRRRRRNNNNN!

Click to collapse



Banned for burning even though it was a very good well diserved burn.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for burning even though it was a very good well diserved burn.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that was about burning.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## htccraze (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for talking about Halo the past several posts. This should have been your topic.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for talking about Halo the past several posts. This should have been your topic.

Click to collapse



banned for providing links to prove your point

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## htccraze (Jul 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for providing links to prove your point
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Banned for having almost 40 times the amount of posts as me. Busy busy busy.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for having almost 40 times the amount of posts as me. Busy busy busy.

Click to collapse



Banned for not starting a spiderman thread.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

banned for disturbing spiderman


----------



## htccraze (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for causing me to chuckle which in turn caused my girlfriend to wake up and say uhhg. Don't you know its 4:30 in the morning here!?!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for causing me to chuckle which in turn caused my girlfriend to wake up and say uhhg. Don't you know its 4:30 in the morning here!?!

Click to collapse



banned for not getting laid at 4 in the morning


----------



## yosup (Jul 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for not getting laid at 4 in the morning

Click to collapse



Banned for missing the part where he made her "say uhhg" ... uhhg, nah, nah, nah, nah ... (think Master P).


----------



## domini99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned because that is terrible!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because that is terrible!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a prude.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 8, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for missing the part where he made her "say uhhg" ... uhhg, nah, nah, nah, nah ... (think Master P).

Click to collapse



Banned because now that song will be in my head all day.



domini99 said:


> Banned because that is terrible!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking a classic is terrible!


----------



## domini99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned coz you call it classic.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 8, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you call it classic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because the thank is not voluntarily made

posted, not sent


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 8, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned because the thank is not voluntarily made
> 
> posted, not sent

Click to collapse



Banned for using a meaningless signature.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 8, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned because the thank is not voluntarily made
> 
> posted, not sent

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting "thanks" aren't voluntary. However imo they should be almost mandatory towards developers for all their hardwork.



Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## deependra (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for long description o.o

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Jul 8, 2012)

deependra said:


> Banned for long description o.o
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ban for not liking to read.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 8, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Ban for not liking to read.

Click to collapse



Banned because ahsbsjixhsb...



> banned because what?

Click to collapse



Attention everybody we have our lazy git that cant read 


Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for having the same phone as me

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Jul 8, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned for having the same phone as me
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz of using an xperia play without the playstation app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 8, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned for having the same phone as me
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because...

...NO...

I have a one x 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## htccraze (Jul 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because...
> 
> ...NO...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



,Banned,.. .for improper...
use, of. punctuation..,


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for deliberately committing the crime you banned a person for. 

No more questions, m'lord!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 9, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for deliberately committing the crime you banned a person for.
> 
> No more questions, m'lord!

Click to collapse



Banned for using a number as a letter in your name.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned because it's a capital letter not a number. Hoooah!


----------



## BiteBlaze (Jul 9, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because it's a capital letter not a number. Hoooah!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a signature. Hey jake


----------



## htccraze (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for not hitting Ctrl + F4.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 9, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not hitting Ctrl + F4.

Click to collapse



Banned for not hitting and holding in the power button for 12.624 minutes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 9, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not hitting and holding in the power button for 12.624 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not deleting your System32 folder. Only noobs leave it in since it severely slows down your OS.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for having a system 32 folder.. and double banned for using windows.

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for promoting Pingu.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 9, 2012)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Banned for having a system 32 folder.. and double banned for using windows.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on Windows.



tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for promoting Pingu.

Click to collapse








Once upon a time in a place that was far far away lived a man named tranceph0rmer.
One night a man living halfway around the world decided to ban him for making him
look up who Pingu was. After that everyone lived happily ever after. The End. lol. ?:^D


----------



## domini99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned cuz i have lubuntu.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## emannxperia (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned because i am bored..


----------



## LJE (Jul 9, 2012)

emannxperia said:


> Banned because i am bored..

Click to collapse



Banned for not spending time here while you're bored 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1628346

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jul 9, 2012)

Why are we banning people guys? 
Were suppose to love one another , and be kind . Wat do ya say?
Sent from my Droid Incredible 3D using xda premium


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm banned

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jul 9, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Why are we banning people guys?
> Were suppose to love one another , and be kind . Wat do ya say?
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 3D using xda premium

Click to collapse



I say, YOU'RE BANNED







fwdkiller said:


> I'm banned
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for doing my work for me


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 9, 2012)

banned because i missed a lot of pages and too lazy to read


----------



## loneagl (Jul 9, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Why are we banning people guys?
> Were suppose to love one another , and be kind . Wat do ya say?
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 3D using xda premium

Click to collapse



I agree.instead of banning we should thank each other...for eg... ME!! So fellas n gals start thanking for this wonderful world..thank ME!!

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## johnride (Jul 9, 2012)

loneagl said:


> I agree.instead of banning we should thank each other...for eg... ME!! So fellas n gals start thanking for this wonderful world..thank ME!!
> 
> Swyped from my RemICS powered sl

Click to collapse



Banned for asking directly for thanks you don't deserve. 

Sent? Yeah, that's sent.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 9, 2012)

johnride said:


> Banned for asking directly for thanks you don't deserve.
> 
> Sent? Yeah, that's sent.

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont deserve a thanks either.

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and ZN6 Prototype


----------



## loneagl (Jul 9, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because you dont deserve a thanks either.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and ZN6 Prototype

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u changed your sig

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 9, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz u changed your sig
> 
> Swyped from my RemICS powered sl

Click to collapse



Banned coz you dont know that remote explosives have gone out of stock.

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and ZN6 Prototype


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 9, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz u changed your sig
> 
> Swyped from my RemICS powered sl

Click to collapse



banned coz i am 1600kms away from home now and feel homesick :crying:


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i am 1600kms away from home now and feel homesick :crying:

Click to collapse



Banned for crying


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i am 1600kms away from home now and feel homesick :crying:

Click to collapse



Banned coz ur feeling homesick when you are grown up.

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and ZN6 Prototype


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i am 1600kms away from home now and feel homesick :crying:

Click to collapse



Banned because home sucks


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because home sucks

Click to collapse



Banned for hating your home, its your only living place. You are weird.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because home sucks

Click to collapse



Banned for saying home sucks when you had spent your entire childhood there.

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and ZN6 Prototype


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned because some childhoods just make you run far far away from your home.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because some childhoods just make you run far far away from your home.

Click to collapse



banned for too much drama


----------



## ladyhaly (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for making me remember The Adventures of Tom Sawyer.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 9, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned for making me remember The Adventures of Tom Sawyer.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot his adventures.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 9, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I forgot his adventures.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot his adventures

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and ZN6 Prototype


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for stating the obvious... Boouyah!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 9, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for stating the obvious... Boouyah!

Click to collapse



banned for boouyahing :silly:


----------



## sythe179 (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for banning.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510x using xda app-developers app


----------



## notsointeresting (Jul 9, 2012)

sythe179 said:


> Banned for banning.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're using a wildfire... Banned

You can follow me on Twitter - @NotSo1nter3stin


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Jul 9, 2012)

sythe179 said:


> Banned for banning.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite !

-----------
"You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 9, 2012)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite !
> 
> -----------
> "You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."

Click to collapse



banned for using custom sigs usually seen in warez forums..


----------



## werked (Jul 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using custom sigs usually seen in warez forums..

Click to collapse



Banned bc it's effin hot and you r probably in the a.c. somewhere while I'm sweating my @$$ off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Banned bc it's effin hot and you r probably in the a.c. somewhere while I'm sweating my @$$ off.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz i have an AC in my hostel room but i need to pay 32000INR or almost $500 to get it working, misery


----------



## domini99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned coz that sucks.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned cause I can't read or write .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LJE (Jul 9, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned cause I can't read or write .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you wont ever know I banned you

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jul 9, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because you wont ever know I banned you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i know you banned him, and because I haven't banned someone in forever. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 9, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because i know you banned him, and because I haven't banned someone in forever.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you cant not ban someone forever

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## LJE (Jul 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because you cant not ban someone forever
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right. 
"Forever"?:blownmind:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## XO (Jul 9, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because you're right.
> "Forever"?:blownmind:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned! for having a cool looking bike


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for being a New York Skankees fan


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a New York Skankees fan

Click to collapse



Banned for having a tablet and a note


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 9, 2012)

I





davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for having a tablet and a note

Click to collapse



Banned because THATS not the point...even i do 







LJE said:


> Banned because you're right.
> "Forever"?:blownmind
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 Banned because YOUR right by saying im right 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> I
> 
> Banned because THATS not the point...even i do
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause I don't care about points


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned cause I don't care about points

Click to collapse



Banned because you now lost 1ban point

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## shadyr25 (Jul 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because you now lost 1ban point
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be something you cannot be... a banning officer.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 10, 2012)

shadyr25 said:


> Banned for trying to be something you cannot be... a banning officer.

Click to collapse



banned for calling him an officer the only officers around this part are MODS


----------



## LJE (Jul 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for calling him an officer the only officers around this part are MODS

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing I'm an officer.
And with my officering skills you are hereby double banned...
Wait, *pulls rank* TRIPLE BANNED

back to the pavilion

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for using an android device instead of ios.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jul 10, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned for using an android device instead of ios.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 10, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned for using an android device instead of ios.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing all the things you *can do* on Android you just *can't do* on ios. Anytime I need
a pick me up I'll just remember what you pointed out for a nice laugh at your expense. Big thanks!


----------



## loneagl (Jul 10, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not knowing all the things you *can do* on Android you just *can't do* on ios. Anytime I need
> a pick me up I'll just remember what you pointed out for a nice laugh at your expense. Big thanks!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i am gonna start a world war...IOS IS BETTER THAN ANDROID..

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for sheer stupidity.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 10, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i am gonna start a world war...IOS IS BETTER THAN ANDROID..
> 
> Swyped from my RemICS powered sl

Click to collapse



Banned for being susceptible to brainwashing.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i am gonna start a world war...IOS IS BETTER THAN ANDROID..
> 
> Swyped from my RemICS powered sl

Click to collapse



Banned for too much Ba ba iSheep....


----------



## htccraze (Jul 10, 2012)

We all *banned* together to gang up on the guy with the ios. lol.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

Hahaha lol. 
Oh wait. 
Banned for too much team work, I hate team work.


----------



## shadyr25 (Jul 10, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Hahaha lol.
> Oh wait.
> Banned for too much team work, I hate team work.

Click to collapse



Forever Alone....Banned!


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Good One*



fwdkiller said:


> Banned for using an android device instead of ios.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned For being an apple fanboy


----------



## LJE (Jul 10, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned For being an apple fanboy

Click to collapse



Banned for dredging up the past..

oi remember that time when some newb thought ios was better than Android. ahhh, they were good times 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for being a samsung goat begger

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 'cooleagle' (Jul 10, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for dredging up the past..
> 
> oi remember that time when some newb thought ios was better than Android. They were good times
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for giving invalid reasons to ban.

There're still some newbs who feel that iOS is better than everything on earth.


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for being on xda forums ,yes that means you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 10, 2012)

banned for using the device on the right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 'cooleagle' (Jul 10, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned for being on xda forums ,yes that means you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for selling items in a device forum.


----------



## Nick0703 (Jul 10, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> banned for using the device on the right.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for owning the device on the left!

Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> banned for using the device on the right.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not installing a sim card. 
What breed of evil would do that?


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for letting apple kill off samsung .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sknight13602 (Jul 10, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned for letting apple kill off samsung .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning something we all seen coming as soon as we saw the iPhone s3 I mean galaxy s3 pics.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Jul 10, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned for letting apple kill off samsung .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing HTC filed for patent infringement against a inadequate and highly overpriced phone that 
can't do what our phones can & paying more to do less. BTW a little tiny company called Google helped them. :victory: 

1.) iphone specs vs HTC one X
2.) 10 things Android does better then iphone
3.) 12 things Android can do iphone cant

So you dont have flash, widgets, able to install a custom ROM or keyboard, no quad cpu cell phone...kind of sucks imo. How else can you make your phone more "you"? Samsung will continue to be around but I'm sure you'll see a huge hit to
Apple's sale figures when the Asus Google Nexus 7 is released. We've constantly been closing the ground on Apple every year. One of the biggest issues the Iphone faces is the huge lack in model's while Android phones lets you choose amoung
thousands of models thus letting you pick the hardware you really want. I liked Apple for a long time till I actually sat down and looked at what I was missing. Getting off topic and needing me to set the facts straight means automatic ban.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for converting sheep into robots...... It's a good thing so only a temporary ban


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 10, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not knowing HTC filed for patent infringement against a inadequate and highly overpriced phone that
> can't do what our phones can & paying more to do less. BTW a little tiny company called Google helped them. :victory:
> 
> 1.) iphone specs vs HTC one X
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned coz cydia is ****ė... And so is iOS


----------



## htccraze (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for messing up the quote...and technically not banning anyone. Only pointing out that next will be banned. Will being used to point out something that has not been done. 

Keep fixing the keyboards? I was talking about the HTC ONE X, not the S3. Besides I'm not much of a Samsung guy anyway. Still to each their own
but I can say that I've known personally a lot of people that went from having the iphone to a Android phone but I cant say the same about people with
a Android phone going to the iphone. Again this is only based on my personal experience though.


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned didnt u realise ranting about android is pointless haveing so many choices,how many droid phone are second hand Sold and cheap made. I bought my galaxy note for 200 bucks unlocked my 3 yr old 3gs is worth more than that garbage.i rather have quality over quantity its like saying u rather have 1000 
Fat chicks vs 7 playboy models.end of story drop this subject.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 10, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for messing up the quote...and technically not banning anyone. Only pointing out that next will be banned. Will being used to point out something that has not been done.
> 
> Keep fixing the keyboards? I was talking about the HTC ONE X, not the S3. Besides I'm not much of a Samsung guy anyway. Still to each their own
> but I can say that I've known personally a lot of people that went from having the iphone to a Android phone but I cant say the same about people with
> a Android phone going to the iphone. Again this is only based on my personal experience though.

Click to collapse




Banned who cares i had a htc one x bought it for 300 bucks sold it for my upgrade to iphone 5 when it release in october.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngshredder (Jul 10, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned who cares i had a htc one x bought it for 300 bucks sold it for my upgrade to iphone 5 when it release in october.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for planning to buy iPhone


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

youngshredder said:


> Banned for planning to buy iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 10, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned didnt u realise ranting about android is pointless haveing so many choices,how many droid phone are second hand Sold and cheap made. I bought my galaxy note for 200 bucks unlocked my 3 yr old 3gs is worth more than that garbage.i rather have quality over quantity its like saying u rather have 1000
> Fat chicks vs 7 playboy models.end of story drop this subject.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same thing you banned me about. You bought a HTC ONE X and sold it so you could buy a better phone and tons
of droid phones are available for purchase because they finally figured out Motorola sucks, lets sell it so I can get a better phone. As far
as quality, there are some good Android phones on the market and some that you should really stay away from..just like the older iphones.
^ I think I can understand that but its like 5am so if it didn't make sense I should ban myself, till morning of course.

Double banned for telling me to drop the subject then posting again about it a min later. If asked or even told in a way that didn't come out as cross I would have gladly dropped it.


----------



## LJE (Jul 10, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned didnt u realise ranting about android is pointless haveing so many choices,how many droid phone are second hand Sold and cheap made. I bought my galaxy note for 200 bucks unlocked my 3 yr old 3gs is worth more than that garbage.i rather have quality over quantity its like saying u rather have 1000
> Fat chicks vs 7 playboy models.end of story drop this subject.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to patent banning.. 
And banned for trying to drop a subject you started 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for smileing at this post

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned because we should change subject. Long reading is boring..

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for being a ginger :O

---------- Post added at 06:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 AM ----------

Banned for using a fontbomb on this page Lol


----------



## Mulsivaas (Jul 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mistaking me with marylin manson
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned for having too many posts. :cyclops:


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 10, 2012)

Mulsivaas said:


> Banned for having too many posts. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Banned because apparently the Nintendo DS Lite is not waterproof

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## youngshredder (Jul 10, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because apparently the Nintendo DS Lite is not waterproof
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because posted off-topic in off-topic

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 10, 2012)

youngshredder said:


> Banned because posted off-topic in off-topic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for stating the obvious while posting the obvious. (its a vicious cycle)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for stating the obvious while posting the obvious. (its a vicious cycle)

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious while posting the obvious. (its a vicious cycle)


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious while posting the obvious. (its a vicious cycle)

Click to collapse



Banned becasue thats the 3000th obvious post so far

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned becasue thats the 3000 obvious point out so far
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because that makes no sense. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because that makes no sense.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned so you can go charge your Android guys battery.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because that makes no sense.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned because its now edited

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## IncFoX (Jul 10, 2012)

hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 10, 2012)

IncFoX said:


> hahahaha :laugh:

Click to collapse



banned for not banning and coz i hate this new XDA look


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not banning and coz i hate this new XDA look

Click to collapse



Banned for not browsing from your mobile.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 10, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for not browsing from your mobile.

Click to collapse



Banned because tapatalk is the best.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because tapatalk is the best.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned because I bought tapatalk 3 times. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 10, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I bought tapatalk 3 times.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned for failing in google play purchases.


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Jul 10, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I bought tapatalk 3 times.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned just because.
Why'd you do that ??

-----------
"You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for not overclocking too much even though your phone is slow as snails.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for banning a banner. No ban backs. I have a ban aid
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sent from my A510 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 10, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Banned for banning a banner. No ban backs. I have a ban aid
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a penis nose.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for having a penis nose.

Click to collapse



Banned because you just made my night xD


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for blowing up the speakers On the galaxy note.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for haveing a cool name.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 10, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned for haveing a cool name.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for being a pancake.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 11, 2012)

For no reason

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## xXdarkskyyyXx (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for being a knucklehead


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned because i fixed my fake charging bug on my S2 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for having a fake charging bug in the first place.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for being post 33519.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for being post 33519.

Click to collapse



Banned for reading the post number.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## 'cooleagle' (Jul 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for reading the post number.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for always having low / no battery.


----------



## veeman (Jul 11, 2012)

'cooleagle' said:


> Banned for always having low / no battery.

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish I was an eagle. (._. )


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Banned for using linaro*



veeman said:


> Banned because I wish I was an eagle. (._. )

Click to collapse



Banned for using something that doesn't really double android's performance

Banned for being the banning expert


----------



## htccraze (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for double banning & banned for thinking he's not an expert.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for supporting locked bootloaders  #Freeasabird

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

banned for doing your mom backwards


----------



## htccraze (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking I couldn't see what you first posted. The new layout has made it easier then ever. lol.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for being happy with the latest layout. And everything in general.


----------



## Mulsivaas (Jul 11, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for being happy with the latest layout. And everything in general.

Click to collapse



Banned because if I owned my own forums, I would get bored and randomly ban people.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Mulsivaas said:


> Banned because if I owned my own forums, I would get bored and randomly ban people.

Click to collapse



Banned because youd be banned...from the INTERNET!

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## htccraze (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned because I dont like the new layout. Its nice looking but I hate change.


----------



## Adnan008 (Jul 11, 2012)

banned cuz he using htc


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned coz HTC is da shizzling nizzle.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned coz youre right

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned coz I just ripped off the screen guard of my phone. 
And it felt awesome.


----------



## veeman (Jul 11, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned coz I just ripped off the screen guard of my phone.
> And it felt awesome.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have gorilla glass. I don't need no screen protector.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I have gorilla glass. I don't need no screen protector.

Click to collapse



Banned for mocking other members.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 11, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for mocking other members.

Click to collapse



Banned for not replying to my pm or posting in the link I sent u


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for not replying to my pm or posting in the link I sent u

Click to collapse



Banned because I thanked you for your app and downloaded it. :laugh:

BTW> Great app! :good:


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 11, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I thanked you for your app and downloaded it. :laugh:
> 
> BTW> Great app! :good:

Click to collapse



Banned for being a brown-nose. 

PS what app?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being a brown-nose.
> 
> PS what app?

Click to collapse



Unbanned for asking about my app.



PS : It's in my signature. Templates On The Go


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned for asking about my app.
> 
> 
> 
> PS : It's in my signature. Templates On The Go

Click to collapse



I see, cool idea.

PS banned because this guy next to me at work has the loudest damn voice in the whole world. I am about ready to shove my mouse down his throat!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being a brown-nose.
> 
> PS what app?

Click to collapse



banned for not getting the PM.
Its Templates On The Go

Quite innovative, though Dave, the link you pM'ed was a 404.. :silly:


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for conspiring amongst yourselves.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned coz my friend just got car crash 

Flipped over.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Kflan22 (Jul 11, 2012)

You should be banned for saying that's a GLEE reference and not a Journey reference....ew

Sent from my boosted GNOTE running that KING KANG thang.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 11, 2012)

Kflan22 said:


> You should be banned for saying that's a GLEE reference and not a Journey reference....ew
> 
> Sent from my boosted GNOTE running that KING KANG thang.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting out of context.


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for posting on this pointless thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 11, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned for posting on this pointless thread.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for doing what you're banning people for. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for doing what you're banning people for.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for not being sensible

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jul 12, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for not being sensible
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for.......  Wait... Boobs on TV! 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## LastStandingDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for.......  Wait... Boobs on TV!
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for sharing adult info to kids 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jul 12, 2012)

LastStandingDroid said:


> Banned for sharing adult info to kids
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because that's valuable information for kids from age 13 as well 

Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx


----------



## LastStandingDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because that's valuable information for kids from age 13 as well
> 
> Sent from my Awesome GT-I9100        Rom: Rootbox Kernal: Dorimanx

Click to collapse



Banned for not making me understand

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for lack of understanding. And not being distracted by... oh boobs on tv! 

Sent from my hidden blade r800x


----------



## xXdarkskyyyXx (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for bringing up the boobs on t.v. again


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for repeating too many letters in your username

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## youngshredder (Jul 12, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for repeating too many letters in your username
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



banned because your signature is too long than your post

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for using bad grammar 

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## tpmullan (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for bringing up grammar on the internet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 12, 2012)

Well played...  but still, banned for not using the premium xda app

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for not playing well.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for trying to play.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 12, 2012)

BAnnedd for being a mom

Sent from inside a XXJW4 Ported black hole


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for the sake of it. 
Banned baby banned.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 12, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for the sake of it.
> Banned baby banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a good reason to ban.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for making Santa do steroids.


----------



## gagdude (Jul 12, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for making Santa do steroids.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying, Santas too fat for steroids

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for failing in google play purchases.

Click to collapse











omnomnomkimiiee said:


> Banned just because.
> Why'd you do that ??
> 
> -----------
> "You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."

Click to collapse






banned because I did not fail and because I was an iOS user the wp7 then android.. three different markets for one app!




gagdude said:


> Banned for lying, Santas too fat for steroids
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And banned because I have no idea what's going on

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 12, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for lying, Santas too fat for steroids
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because noones too fat for cocaine

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 12, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for making Santa do steroids.

Click to collapse



Banned for abusing drugs 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned because cocaine makes you fat.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for looking like Steve jobs 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## burakgon (Jul 12, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> banned for looking like Steve jobs
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you said ADW EX is paid on my thread. And no adw ex in my ROM.


----------



## loneagl (Jul 12, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because cocaine makes you fat.

Click to collapse



Banned for discussing causes of fattening in an android forum

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for saying android is fat
Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 12, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for saying android is fat
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing he only said Android looks fat in those jeans.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned because android only looks fat after he's done a line of blow.


----------



## LastStandingDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because android only looks fat after he's done a line of blow.

Click to collapse



Banned for you all making me laugh

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loneagl (Jul 12, 2012)

LastStandingDroid said:


> Banned for you all making me laugh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz we are honoured , i am sure

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for doing the same thing, yo.


----------



## LJE (Jul 12, 2012)

ij55 said:


> Banned for using a lower case i.

Click to collapse



banned for using an uppercase b

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 12, 2012)

LJE said:


> banned for using an uppercase b
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I just woke up.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## s14evil (Jul 12, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because I just woke up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm still at work 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jul 12, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because I just woke up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned cuz nobody cares

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## LastStandingDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for 33586 useful posts in this thread

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marvius (Jul 12, 2012)

banned cuz using JB!


----------



## LastStandingDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Marvius said:


> banned cuz using JB!

Click to collapse



Banned for telling i got jb

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 12, 2012)

LastStandingDroid said:


> Banned for telling i got jb
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using an ARMv7 device

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 12, 2012)

CallMeVentus said:


> Banned for using an ARMv7 device
> 
> "I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting Sora.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 12, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for quoting Sora.
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm a Kingdom Hearts fan if you already didn't know LOL

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## Android311 (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being dora

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 12, 2012)

Android311 said:


> banned for being dora
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you made no sense

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 12, 2012)

CallMeVentus said:


> Banned because you made no sense
> 
> "I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora

Click to collapse



banned because my sdcard just went all stupid and broke itself


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 12, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned because my sdcard just went all stupid and broke itself

Click to collapse



banned for having a transformer instead of a sdcard


----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for having a transformer instead of a sdcard

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an Eye-Fi Card.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not having an Eye-Fi Card.

Click to collapse



Banned for such thingamabobs

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not having an Eye-Fi Card.

Click to collapse



banned because that's too expensive



CallMeVentus said:


> Banned for such thingamabobs
> 
> "I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora

Click to collapse



banned for suggesting people to call you Ventus


----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> banned because that's too expensive
> 
> 
> 
> banned for suggesting people to call you Ventus

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning in a single post. :laugh:


----------



## mikef (Jul 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for double banning in a single post. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for not being dual cored.


----------



## DynamiteRave (Jul 12, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not being dual cored.

Click to collapse



banned for using T-Mobile

Bath salts made me eat my Inspire


----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)

DynamiteRave said:


> banned for using T-Mobile
> 
> Bath salts made me eat my Inspire

Click to collapse



Banned because T-Mo reigns on XDA. :silly: 

*Your T-Mo Jingle Here*


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 12, 2012)

YMYA677 said:


> Banned for double quotes in the signature

Click to collapse



Banned forrtrtrrwgzosnsuwjhsj...

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned *forrtrtrrwgzosnsuwjhsj*...
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because... WUT?
Whatever he/she said.  :silly:


----------



## youngshredder (Jul 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because... WUT?
> Whatever he/she said.  :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because banned people for no reason

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned because he had a reason 

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned because he had a reason
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for day dreaming about been in space 3000 into the future.. lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 12, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for day dreaming about been in space 3000 into the future.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using two periods. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for using two periods.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Period*.* (Period)


----------



## htccraze (Jul 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having a Period*.* (Period)

Click to collapse



Banned for fighting with Hans Gruber.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 12, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for fighting with Hans Gruber.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me have a flash back about Hans Gruber.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 12, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for making me have a flash back about Hans Gruber.

Click to collapse



Banned because han(d)s grub(ey) sounds wierd XD

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because han(d)s grub(ey) sounds wierd XD
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for writing XD and not XDA


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for writing XD and not XDA

Click to collapse



banned for not realizing that was a squint and not xda.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 12, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> banned for not realizing that was a squint and not xda.

Click to collapse



banned for using P instead of p making your  look like


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using P instead of p making your  look like

Click to collapse



Banned because it all turns into the same smiley on tapatalk. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because it all turns into the same smiley on tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for tapatalk, and not XDA Premium App.

Sent from my XDA Premium Browser.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for tapatalk, and not XDA Premium App.
> 
> Sent from my XDA Premium Browser.

Click to collapse



Banned for the hint in ur sig

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for tapatalk, and not XDA Premium App.
> 
> Sent from my XDA Premium Browser.

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda premium 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 12, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for using xda premium
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using Tapatalk 2

*Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*


----------



## gagdude (Jul 12, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for using Tapatalk 2
> 
> *Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*

Click to collapse



Banned for using swiftkey instead of the STOCK keyboard! 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 12, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for using Tapatalk 2
> 
> *Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*

Click to collapse



Banned because i use a 'pirated' version of xdagamrsprof

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i use a 'pirated' version of xdagamrsprof
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what that is. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## htccraze (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for talking about warez on XDA knowing the developer probably is a member.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for talking about warez on XDA knowing the developer probably is a member.

Click to collapse



Banned for not reporting him. Lol  

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not reporting him. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using 2 smileys at the same time. :what:

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for using 2 smileys at the same time. :what:
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for being a prototype, and not a final product. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for not posting the correct order of smileys.


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for using numbers to replace letters in your username 

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for using a number as a letter in your name.

Click to collapse



Banned coz I have already been banned for that. 
Hoooah! Hoaah!


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned coz I have already been banned for that.
> Hoooah! Hoaah!

Click to collapse



Banned for "Hoooah"

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for forgetting the exclamation point in "Hoooah!"

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## htccraze (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for making me think twice now about buying a Sensation.


----------



## mikef (Jul 13, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for making me think twice now about buying a Sensation.

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying a Sensation since it is an awesome phone with great dev support!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for talk of a "Sensation"...... what kind of place is this....... lol


Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> Banned for talk of a "Sensation"...... what kind of place is this....... lol
> 
> 
> Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.

Click to collapse



Banned for animal experimentation

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for making me spill my Kool aid

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for "Kool-Aid" oh no, oh NO, OH NO, OHH YEAH!!!!!


Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 13, 2012)

bzmotoninja83 said:


> Banned for "Kool-Aid" oh no, oh NO, OH NO, OHH YEAH!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what she said. It had to be said. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 13, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because that's what she said. It had to be said.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to what she said.

iphone says to Samsung note , hey can i use you as brick to throw into cars window.note guys says"how about ill throw u in there your easier to hold and throw "iphone just laughs...


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 13, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned for listening to what she said.
> 
> iphone says to Samsung note , hey can i use you as brick to throw into cars window.note guys says"how about ill throw u in there your easier to hold and throw "iphone just laughs...

Click to collapse



Banned because your punctuation makes my eyes bleed and because I can't tell if that's supposed to be a sig or not. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## jimboogly (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because you were reported to have seen Cookie monster singing Share it maybe...

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 13, 2012)

jimboogly said:


> Banned because you were reported to have seen Cookie monster singing Share it maybe...
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because wat 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because wut.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 13, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because wut.

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone's clock was stuck at 10:56 and that post said 11:00 so I was confused. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Nick0703 (Jul 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because my phone's clock was stuck at 10:56 and that post said 11:00 so I was confused.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned for making excuses. 

Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned for making excuses.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing excuses

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

dietoro said:


> banned CallMeVentus for saying obviously much more than necessary. A name is enough for calling someone with that, without adding "call me" prefix.

Click to collapse



Banned for such constructive criticism in OT

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for posting in the three words story thread.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 13, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for posting in the three words story thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting in the thread about android. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## gagdude (Jul 13, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not posting in the thread about android.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned because we are in an Android dedicated forum and there's no avoiding posting in a thread about Android

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 13, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because we are in an Android dedicated forum and there's no avoiding posting in a thread about Android
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned becuz there is ...mwahhhhaaaahahahaa...MWAHHHHAAAAHAHAHAA

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned becuz there is ...mwahhhhaaaahahahaa...MWAHHHHAAAAHAHAHAA
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for teh lulz


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for the sake of teh kitteh.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because I love kitties


----------



## MemoryController (Jul 13, 2012)

CallMeVentus said:


> Banned because I love kitties

Click to collapse



Banned cause I love YOUNG kitties  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

MemoryController said:


> Banned cause I love YOUNG kitties
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*slowly backs away*
B-b-b-b-b-banned f-f-f-f-for s-s-s-s-s-such l-l-l-l-l-l-l-liking


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Jul 13, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not posting in the thread about android.

Click to collapse




Banned because its not dedicated to android. 

Meego, winmo, android, some other stuff goes in there too but..... time for sleep..... brain not working.

Banned myself for brain not working.



Yes it was tested on animals, didn't fit.


----------



## Keion (Jul 13, 2012)

B& because yotsuba says so.

Sent from my 3d porn machine.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for not having a stereoscopic pr0n machine.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because oh god why


----------



## LJE (Jul 13, 2012)

CallMeVentus said:


> Banned because oh god why

Click to collapse



Banned for asking too many questions

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## fwdkiller (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for derailment of the thread now closed.

iphone says to Samsung note , hey can i use you as brick to throw into cars window.note guys says"how about ill throw u in there your easier to hold and throw "iphone just laughs...


----------



## 'cooleagle' (Jul 13, 2012)

fwdkiller said:


> Banned for derailment of the thread now closed.
> 
> iphone says to Samsung note , hey can i use you as brick to throw into cars window.note guys says"how about ill throw u in there your easier to hold and throw "iphone just laughs...

Click to collapse



Banned for cracking pjs.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 13, 2012)

'cooleagle' said:


> Banned for cracking pjs.

Click to collapse



banned coz it was not a PJ but a NJ


----------



## LJE (Jul 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz it was not a PJ but a NJ

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not an NJ, you're a VJ

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 13, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because it's not an NJ, you're a VJ
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot to charge my phone ... 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 13, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because I forgot to charge my phone ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for banning from a charging phone. It explodes..


----------



## vijendrahs (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for Ban the person above you. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)

vijendrahs said:


> Banned for Ban the person above you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned, because that doesn't work anymore. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, because that doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for usability suspicion

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)

CallMeVentus said:


> Banned for usability suspicion
> 
> "I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of punctuation mark. <- this is a dot. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the lack of punctuation mark. <- this is a dot.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this "." is a dot.

Wait, you were talking about this "." dot weren't you? 
The arrow should of gave it away.
Banned for not putting an arrow to the arrow and writing that's the arrow pointing to the dot.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for thinking this "." is a dot.
> 
> Wait, you were talking about this "." dot weren't you?
> The arrow should of gave it away.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for such sophistication and double ban because you double banned
"Double Tap" or so it seems.....


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because you used too many words 

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## htccraze (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because. we're back to proper punctuation, 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Jul 13, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned because. we're back to proper punctuation,
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you fail at proper punctuation.

-----------
"You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."


----------



## Morngkilr (Jul 13, 2012)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> Banned because you fail at proper punctuation.
> 
> -----------
> "You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."

Click to collapse



Geeeez whats with the punctuation naziism? Your all banned for thinking punctuation rules the world! Point!

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Geeeez whats with the punctuation *naziism*? Your all banned for thinking punctuation rules the world! Point!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Point not taken. And talking about punctuation and grammar, _Nazism_ is your word to use. savvy! :silly:


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jul 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Point not taken. And talking about punctuation and grammar, _Nazism_ is your word to use. savvy! :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking (getting) the point. 

Is it important how did i send this?


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 13, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> Banned for not taking (getting) the point.
> 
> Is it important how did i send this?

Click to collapse



Banned for Yoda-sounding signature.

_*Is it important how I sent this?_


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jul 13, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for Yoda-sounding signature.
> 
> _*Is it important how I sent this?_

Click to collapse



Banned because of thinking that my signture has a sound

Is it important how did i send this?


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned becoz....i just wanna ban someone right now.....so the unlucky person above me is banned to hell!! FOREVER!!!!!

Sent from heaven!


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned becoz....i just wanna ban someone right now.....so the unlucky person above me is banned to hell!! FOREVER!!!!!
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned, and now you're following him. :laugh:


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jul 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, and now you're following him. :laugh:

Click to collapse



I can't let us go alone
Banned & you are joining us as well 

Is it important how did i send this?


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 13, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> I can't let them go alone
> Banned & you are joining them as well
> 
> Is it important how did i send this?

Click to collapse



Banned....now you're also with us....

Sent from heaven!


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned....now you're also with us....
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Sorry for you guys. But I Ban myself from Hell, and I'm returning back to Earth. So farewell and good luck. 

I almost forgot.  BAN!


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jul 13, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned....now you're also with us....
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned because :
Hey I am the guy who u sent to hell from heaven first.

Is it important how did i send this?


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 13, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> Banned because :
> Hey I am the guy who u sent to hell from heaven first.
> 
> Is it important how did i send this?

Click to collapse



I ban all of you to the Void

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## spider623 (Jul 13, 2012)

If I got the game I ban all  (including my self) the above me with out an anime or a general otaku avatar ;p


----------



## domini99 (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned coz your wrong. You only ban the person above you. Not everyone 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 13, 2012)

I hereby ban you, domini99, for telling others what they can and cannot do.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 13, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> I hereby ban you, domini99, for telling others what they can and cannot do.

Click to collapse



Banned you for that, he was just keeping the n00bs in line.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for writing two zeros

Have a look at my website: GioDev.tk


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 13, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for writing two zeros
> 
> Have a look at my website: GioDev.tk

Click to collapse



Banned for being a zero, clearly I typed that message.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being a zero, clearly I typed that message.

Click to collapse



Banned because he clearly isn't a zero.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because he clearly isn't a zero.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Banned because you just lost the game.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned coz you cant lost this game

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## veeman (Jul 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you cant lost this game
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have jellybean on my Kindle.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for bragging. I'm excited about the Nexus 7 but I wish it came in a 10" pad as well.


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because I have *official Jellybean* on my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for having a better (spec) phone then all three of mine combined. Still love my HD2 though!


----------



## domini99 (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned coz hd2 is still great todays day!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz hd2 is still great todays day!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that old ass hd2 is great.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## LJE (Jul 13, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for thinking that old ass hd2 is great.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for saying there's saggy skin on the back of the HD2

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned coz I just woke up and the first word I see is saggy.


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for just waking up at 10:19PM (GMT) 

_Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 13, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for just waking up at 10:19PM (GMT)
> 
> _Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_

Click to collapse



Banned because u r a 'nerd' at world-da timevelopers

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 13, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for just waking up at 10:19PM (GMT)
> 
> _Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_

Click to collapse



Banned for having a GT phone . 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jul 13, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having a GT phone .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using a htc device 

Is it important how did i send this?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 13, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> Banned for using a htc device
> 
> Is it important how did i send this?

Click to collapse



Banned because Htc is good.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for being sucked into a black hole 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned from internet

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## shanman-2 (Jul 14, 2012)

Virtually banned 

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## M8R3t0f541 (Jul 14, 2012)

shanman-2 said:


> Virtually banned
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your action was not effective.

Sent


----------



## shanman-2 (Jul 14, 2012)

M8R3t0f541 said:


> Banned because your action was not effective.
> 
> Sent

Click to collapse



Effectively banned 

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

shanman-2 said:


> Effectively banned
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Locked you out from your phone and banned you

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## shanman-2 (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Locked you out from your phone and banned you
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope therefore banned 

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## benthe1 (Jul 14, 2012)

shanman-2 said:


> Nope therefore banned
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for only using three words. 

Sent from my Epic Touch(GSII)


----------



## shanman-2 (Jul 14, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for only using three words.
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch(GSII)

Click to collapse



Ok

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

shanman-2 said:


> Ok
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person that was above you

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for not going to church :sly:

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not going to church :sly:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because im not going to the church at all because I think its just a waste of time

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## shanman-2 (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned because im not going to the church at all because I think its just a waste of time
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious.

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

shanman-2 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using XDA Premium...
Wait a sec, I also use XDA premium, aw crap...

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## shanman-2 (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for using XDA Premium...
> Wait a sec, I also use XDA premium, aw crap...
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



OK then banned for using the same app

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 14, 2012)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm pretending to be a confused person who first came to this thread. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## icoltsfan94 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for a smart-ass signature.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for being a Colts fan

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 14, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for being a Colts fan
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for being 3000 years in the future and not telling us which numbers to play in the lottery.


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 14, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for being 3000 years in the future and not telling us which numbers to play in the lottery.

Click to collapse



Lol


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for not being banned 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 14, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not being banned
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone just because they weren't banned.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for banning someone just because they weren't banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being the right man/woman for another man/woman. How dare he/she act like that. Mr./Mrs./Miss, you are confusing me. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for banception

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for using Verizon

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned because Singapore doesn't have Verizon

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned because you can't smoke weed in Singapore.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 14, 2012)

CallMeVentus said:


> Banned because Singapore doesn't have Verizon
> 
> "I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora

Click to collapse



Banned for being lucky that you dont have Verizon in Singapore. They messed my account to the tune of $350 and after the huge settlement against them I received a huge whoopping check for $5. F 2 the U Verizon.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 14, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for being lucky that you dont have Verizon in Singapore. They messed my account to the tune of $350 and after the huge settlement against them I received a huge whoopping check for $5. F 2 the U Verizon.

Click to collapse



Banned because they still have to pay you $345 back.

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned coz I'm spending too much time in this thread.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 14, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned coz I'm spending too much time in this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for poor self control.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 14, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for poor self control.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting people to always use self control. What a boring world that would be.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for being not serious


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for being serious when you should be cereal.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned because I'm a silly goofball short & stout here is a handle here is my...uh..I forget the rest of that song. Lol.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

*pow, banned!*


----------



## domini99 (Jul 14, 2012)

Kaboom! Banned!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 14, 2012)

Heya ! Banned !

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 14, 2012)

CallMeVentus said:


> Heya ! Banned !
> 
> "I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora

Click to collapse



See ya! Banned!

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## dre89 (Jul 14, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> See ya! Banned!
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse





Banned for being the first thing I saw when opening the XDA app

sent from deep space on a random Photon


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> See ya! Banned!
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Catch ya later! Banned!

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Catch ya later! Banned!
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Buh-bye, *banned!*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 14, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Buh-bye, *banned!*

Click to collapse



Banned for no good reason 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for no good reason
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because your username is Race55

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned because your username is Race55
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like you.


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 14, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Banned because I don't like you.

Click to collapse



Lmao.. ahahahahalol you guys are funny

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 14, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Lmao.. ahahahahalol you guys are funny
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for not banning anyone
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



You cant .. am still here 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> You cant .. am still here
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Acualy is dolan


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 14, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Acualy is dolan

Click to collapse



No I is dolans

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Jul 14, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> No I is dolans
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gooby plzzz

-----------
"You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 14, 2012)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> Gooby plzzz
> 
> -----------
> "You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."

Click to collapse



Gooby y u no lisen tu meh

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Gooby y u no lisen tu meh
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody seems to be banning.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because nobody seems to be banning.

Click to collapse



vmun pls, dolan is toking :silly:


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> No I is dolans
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



spoderman pls

im dolan n wat is dis


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

hmm,
i like pies

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------

hmm, 
i like pies


----------



## MysticKing32 (Jul 14, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> hmm,
> i like pies
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning the type of pie


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Jul 14, 2012)

MysticKing32 said:


> Banned for not mentioning the type of pie

Click to collapse



Mstkin plz, wi dunt cre fer pyes

-----------
"You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wtf

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

i love pies, especially pie flavor


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banning all of you who aren't banning people. Great way to ruin a thread #_-

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banning all of you who aren't banning people. Great way to ruin a thread #_-
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



dolan bans..!! :good:


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for acting like Dolan, Gooby, Bogs, Dafty and others.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Banned for acting like Dolan, Gooby, Bogs, Dafty and others.

Click to collapse



banned coz this is what i do, I M A TROLL PLS..!! :silly:


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned because you didn't kill with fire

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned because you are on fire

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> i love pies, especially pie flavor

Click to collapse



Banned for loving pie and Being within AT&T


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 14, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because you are on fire
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning!

Sent from heaven!


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for not owning a galaxy S III


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned because SIII is too mainstream

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for not using Google Chrome


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not using Google Chrome

Click to collapse



banned for knowing people's browsers


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 14, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for knowing people's browsers

Click to collapse



Banned fur meow

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned fur meow
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned for being addicted to furballs (furry balls? :silly


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for being short


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for being shorter

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for being shorter
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm 12 foot and 500 pounds.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I'm 12 foot and 500 pounds.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using D: in that sentence

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for being a beanpole and not owning a kindle


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a beanpole and not owning a kindle

Click to collapse



Banned because you should realize that that is a reasonable size for a troll.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because you should realize that that is a reasonable size for a troll.

Click to collapse



Banned!!!

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for beeing swedish 

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for beeing swedish
> 
> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for having an expired image in your sig


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for beeing swedish
> 
> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the same city as im

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for being european


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 14, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being european

Click to collapse



Banned because I can. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 14, 2012)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> Gooby plzzz
> 
> -----------
> "You can overclock as much as you want, your phone will always seem too slow."

Click to collapse



Banned for using plz when it is OBVIOUSLY pls  

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## BirthdayDog11 (Jul 14, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because I can.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a HTC fanboy.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 14, 2012)

BirthdayDog11 said:


> Banned for being a HTC fanboy.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing I also have a  Sony Ericsson collection. And a HTC collection .

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not knowing I also have a  Sony Ericsson collection. And a HTC collection .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a HTC collection

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for having a HTC collection
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a htc collection
Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 14, 2012)

ban for banning a bannister


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned because she's a good girl and she's crazy about Elvis.


----------



## LJE (Jul 14, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because she's a good girl and she's crazy about Elvis.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm Elvis......
LJE = look, jiving Elvis 

Don't criticize what you don't understand, son. You never walked in that mans shoes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned because 'youve been hit by...youve been struck by a smoooth criminal'

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## codlab (Jul 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because 'youve been hit by...youve been struck by a smoooth criminal'
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because of someone


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

codlab said:


> Banned because of someone

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanna play Bancraft

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 14, 2012)

I ban you for making me think of this.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

htccraze said:


> I ban you for making me think of this.

Click to collapse



Banned for linking to youtube

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for clicking said link.


----------



## LJE (Jul 14, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for clicking said link.

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU made me do this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGLYN6LkM3c&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 14, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because YOU made me do this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGLYN6LkM3c&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because...*eh hem* HAW haw

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because...*eh hem* HAW haw
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned because you're quad banning 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 15, 2012)

You have been


----------



## BirthdayDog11 (Jul 15, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because you're quad banning
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for star wars avatar.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 15, 2012)

BirthdayDog11 said:


> Banned for star wars avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the same time I was banning.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for banning the same time I was banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for whining a lot


----------



## htccraze (Jul 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for whining a lot

Click to collapse



Banned for not leaving me any good come back to that. ?:^D


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 15, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not leaving me any good come back to that. ?:^D

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a good comeback.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for stealing my phone LOL

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Jlamour4 (Jul 15, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Banned for stealing my phone LOL
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at your own joke.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for laughing at your own joke.

Click to collapse



Banned because sometimes it's hard to keep a straight face


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sometimes it's hard to keep a straight face

Click to collapse



Banned for writing in this thread



Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Jlamour4 (Jul 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because sometimes it's hard to keep a straight face

Click to collapse



Banned for having 666 in your username like a 12 year old atheist:silly:.


----------



## Cheater912 (Jul 15, 2012)

2Chainz said:


> Banned fer using numbers instead of letters. (Easy ban for me figure it out  )
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for ending your name with a Z. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Jul 15, 2012)

Cheater912 said:


> Banned for ending your name with a Z.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for giving foolish reasons xD

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned coz my new avatar cow told me to ban you.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 15, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned coz my new avatar cow told me to ban you.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's a bull not a cow.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 15, 2012)

2Chainz said:


> Banned because u spelled transformer wrong
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III

Click to collapse



Banned for not having as good a reason as me for banning him.


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for making it a contest when it's not. 

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 15, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for not having as good a reason as me for banning him.

Click to collapse



Banning for banning some one......banception....

Sent from AOKP Goodness :-D


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for not banning me

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## Jimlarck (Jul 15, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for not banning me
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for being inbred

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for a boring userneme

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> Banned for being inbred
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because if you keep it up you're actually going to get banned.




Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for a boring userneme
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to live in Canada


----------



## Jimlarck (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned because I don't know how a simple little game could get me banned. Everybody knows its just a game.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh is that actually bad? Idk what it means lol :/

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Oh is that actually bad? Idk what it means lol :/
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the word banned in your post. 

Sent from AOKP Goodness :-D


----------



## Jimlarck (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that inbred is What the Egyptian kings used to do to keep their blood royal and pure.

Aka marry and have a son with a relative.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned because ****ty videos on vh1.

Wut?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> Banned for not knowing that inbred is What the Egyptian kings used to do to keep their blood royal and pure.
> 
> Aka marry and have a son with a relative.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




banned cuz serious cat disapproves


----------



## Jimlarck (Jul 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned cuz serious cat disapproves

Click to collapse



Banned for adding the proper meme to the proper thread.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned because youre sam kaplat in disguise

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 15, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because youre sam kaplat in disguise
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing how you made the cool picture in your signature.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol banned for not using design factory

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Lol banned for not using design factory
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing photoshop existed


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for thinking Photoshop exists when clearly it doesn't...

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for saying photos are being shopped mr att

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for saying photos are being shopped mr att
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cuz disapproving cat disapproves


----------



## htccraze (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for not knowing us poor folks need Gimp instead of Photoshop.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for using at&t and using cats

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not knowing us poor folks need Gimp instead of Photoshop.

Click to collapse



banned for believing in the copyright act and not stealing softwares


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned flr supporting cispa

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for using at&t and using cats
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



u sure do hate AT&T do ya,
and cats


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah im on att
For being evil

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## Jimlarck (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned because my cat says so.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> Banned because my cat says so.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for cats
Dogs are the cutest





"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

banned for ugh, .... just banned


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for double banning

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## tomascus (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for breathing my precious air


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 15, 2012)

tomascus said:


> Banned for breathing my precious air

Click to collapse



Banned for needing air. 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## jt.one (Jul 15, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned for needing air.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




banned for underestimating air


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 15, 2012)

jt.one said:


> banned for underestimating air

Click to collapse



Banned because compared to the Pro (especially Retina) the Air is not to good. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## lreyes (Jul 15, 2012)

BAN ALL OF YOU ABOVE ME FOR ACTUALLY HAVING FUN BANNING THE PERSON ABOVE YOU.

*looks down*
YOU RIGHT THERE BANNED FOR TRYING TO BAN ME 

Sent from my BAN FAN VAN


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned because that wasn't funny 

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## htccraze (Jul 15, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> BAN ALL OF YOU ABOVE ME FOR ACTUALLY HAVING FUN BANNING THE PERSON ABOVE YOU.
> 
> *looks down*
> YOU RIGHT THERE BANNED FOR TRYING TO BAN ME
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh..I think your right. You know a lot of us have let are self get carried away by this and for that I'm sorry. I guess what I really mean to say is banned for taking this thread to serious. HAHA!!


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned because I am above you not him

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned cuz serious cat disapproves

Click to collapse



yea


----------



## notown775 (Jul 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> yea

Click to collapse



banned for not banning, just yeain'

get an iPhone, NOTe gonna happen


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jul 15, 2012)

Fatally banned because of thinking about an iPhone


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 15, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> Fatally banned because of thinking about an iPhone

Click to collapse



banned for being on fire..


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being on fire..

Click to collapse



*Banned for all eternity!*


----------



## LJE (Jul 15, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> *Banned for all eternity!*

Click to collapse



Banned for an eternity minus an hour 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> *Banned for all eternity!*

Click to collapse



i hearby decree you to be banned until apple wins over google patent lawsuit


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i hearby decree you to be banned until apple wins over google patent lawsuit

Click to collapse



Banned until you learn to refresh your browser or app before posting. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned until you learn to refresh your browser or app before posting.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned because *refresh* banned because *refresh* banned because *refresh* i cant *refresh* write *refresh* with all *refresh* this *refresh* gawd dammed *refresh* REFRESHING

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for banning refreshingly boringly.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for banning refreshingly boringly.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a transformer

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for coming 55th in the race.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for coming 55th in the race.

Click to collapse



Banned for decrypting my encrypted username

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for wrongly decrypting mine. 
It's trance former. As in the Music. 

Wut?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for wrongly decrypting mine.
> It's trance former. As in the Music.
> 
> Wut?

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to trance music.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for using the word "app" 2 times in signature 

Is it important how did i send this?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> Banned for using the word "app" 2 times in signature
> 
> Is it important how did i send this?

Click to collapse



banned cuz bunny said so


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned cuz bunny said so

Click to collapse



Banned for obeying a bunny!

Sent from heaven!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

2Chainz said:


> Banned for not thinking the bunny is so cute xD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i can't decide... Root my desire and throw in Sense 2.1 Or keeep it nice and stock?


----------



## Jimlarck (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for having a device such as the Desire 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 15, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> Banned for having a device such as the Desire
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know which device is PG86100.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned because.

HELLO? You got GOOGLE android.
I think there should be a google widget on your homepage. 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned because I loves google  they gives me day bestest phone evar 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 15, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I loves google  they gives me day bestest phone evar
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned coz your right 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 15, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz your right
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because ur the guy who likes minecraft...right

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned because I'm addicted to minecraft.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because I'm addicted to minecraft.

Click to collapse



Banned because minecraft sucks

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

dellup said:


> Banned because i'm hungry
> 
> Don't be a n00b, be a newbie!
> Inviato dal mio Super Amoled e Tapatalk Stitico 6!

Click to collapse



Banned because I am having dinner

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 15, 2012)

dellup said:


> Banned because i'm hungry
> 
> Don't be a n00b, be a newbie!
> Inviato dal mio Super Amoled e Tapatalk Stitico 6!

Click to collapse



banned for not just eating your dog :silly:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for giving me an opportunity to use this


----------



## koodiifin (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for spelling Xbox wrong

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for having a username that I can't tell if it's misspelled or not.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned coz... do you know what my username means?

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 15, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz... do you know what my username means?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading his name backwards

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for giving me tip...  Mmmh. Ooh now i can read it: playstation 3 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## LJE (Jul 15, 2012)

Hot tip for the day, type in "do midgets" into Google and see what Google suggests..

Banned for reading this last sentence instead of doing it already

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 15, 2012)

LJE said:


> Hot tip for the day, type in "do midgets" into Google and see what Google suggests..
> 
> Banned for reading this last sentence instead of doing it already
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to know more about the carnal pleasures of midgets....oh I mean little people since the world has to be so damn politically correct now.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for not getting jelly bean

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## krangasmatron (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for nothing!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 15, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not getting jelly bean
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I got jelly bean

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 15, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned because I got jelly bean
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for using a phone from our time in the future... 

_Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Jul 15, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for using a phone from our time in the future...
> 
> _Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_

Click to collapse



Banned for using swiftkey to type...

BTW I'm still waiting for ICS on my galaxy s2 but I'm getting JB on my xperia x8 in 1 or 2 weeks 

Is it important how did i send this?


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 15, 2012)

faraz_fireboy said:


> Banned for using swiftkey to type...
> 
> BTW I'm still waiting for ICS on my galaxy s2 but I'm getting JB on my xperia x8 in 1 or 2 weeks
> 
> Is it important how did i send this?

Click to collapse




Banned for having a s2 without ics
Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for being a knucklehead

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## Grover289 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for being a knucklehead
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



BANNED!!!!! Cause you smell like pickles!!!

Sent from my LG-P500 using bacon as a hostage


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned because I hate pickles

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned because I hate pickles
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting a meme, be more creative and invent your own quotes


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for quoting a meme, be more creative and invent your own quotes

Click to collapse



Banned for having a crazy amount of posts. 17000+ Jeez...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for having a crazy amount of posts. 17000+ Jeez...

Click to collapse



Banned for hatred that's caused by jealousy


----------



## htccraze (Jul 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hatred that's caused by jealousy

Click to collapse



Banned because no, you really do have an insane amount of posts. Thats amost 20 posts *every day* for almost two and a half years.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for mentioning ics in a jelly bean environment 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 16, 2012)

Miss Mary Mack, Mack, Mack
All dressed in black, black, black
With silver buttons, buttons, buttons
All down her back, back, back
She asked her mother, mother, mother
To watch the band, band, band
and she say hell no, no, no 
because you have been banned, banned, banned!


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ban for supporting locked bootloaders and apple

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Jul 16, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Ban for supporting locked bootloaders and apple
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning apple

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for being a negro bembon

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## htccraze (Jul 16, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for being a negro bembon
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for being from Canada and not ending your sentence in "eh".


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 16, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for being from Canada and not ending your sentence in "eh".

Click to collapse



Banned because I an sourry but I have no idea what you're talking abOOt, eh?

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for not shuffling everyday.


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned because shuffling is for fags eh

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 16, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for being from Canada and not ending your sentence in "eh".

Click to collapse



Banned for beng crazy for htc

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for not using a period
Unbanned for the great avatar reference.
But banned again for using at&t. Yuck!! :-&

Kidding. I'm really just jealous cuz I can't get a
signal through a concrete building. Stupid T-mobile.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the carrier that shouldn't be mentioned 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 16, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for mentioning the carrier that shouldn't be mentioned
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating r2d2 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sir I am r2d2 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 16, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Sir I am r2d2
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning and because you aren't r2d2. There's no way r2 uses a Samsung 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for quad banning and r2d2 uses Samsung 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jul 16, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for quad banning and r2d2 uses Samsung
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not being c3po

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 16, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not being c3po
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing he couldn't be c3po because I had to sell him off for parts.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 16, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not knowing he couldn't be c3po because I had to sell him off for parts.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned coz i just got a 10.1 
*oaaoh oaahh!*

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Jul 16, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for not being Jar Jar Binks.

Click to collapse



Banned because you fed him to your zombie koala army.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for posting at the exact same time as me.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LJE (Jul 16, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for posting at the exact same time as me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it was the exact same time when obviously you were faster

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned because it was the exact same time but my cow told the server to put my reply first.

Wut?

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 16, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because it was the exact same time but my cow told the server to put my reply first.
> 
> Wut?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wut is NOT a word. Banned. To the dungeon you shall go! FOREVER!!!! 

:thumbdown::thumbup::what::sly:

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for using so many smilies.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Wut is NOT a word. Banned. To the dungeon you shall go! FOREVER!!!!
> 
> :thumbdown::thumbup::what::sly:
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned because :thumbdown::thumbup::what::sly: is also not a word. 

Youse shall accompany me to ze dungeon.


----------



## amal67 (Jul 16, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because :thumbdown::thumbup::what::sly: is also not a word.
> 
> Youse shall accompany me to ze dungeon.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a n00b and I feel like it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## LJE (Jul 16, 2012)

amal67 said:


> Banned because I'm a n00b and I feel like it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling nob with two O's

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 16, 2012)

amal67 said:


> Banned because I'm a n00b and I feel like it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



& double banned for ending a statement with a question mark.


----------



## Soap (Jul 16, 2012)

htccraze said:


> & double banned for ending a statement with a question mark.

Click to collapse



Banned for dropping a double banhammer.

The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 16, 2012)

You have just been quint  banned 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htccraze (Jul 16, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> You have just been quint  banned
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You sir have been banned to watch the Sooners lose forever. 


Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 16, 2012)

htccraze said:


> You sir have been banned to watch the Sooners lose forever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Forever abanned

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 16, 2012)

Boomer Sooner import banned 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for not changing subject.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## LJE (Jul 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for not changing subject.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for "subject change fail"

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## cag7 (Jul 16, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for "subject change fail"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for reminding me with your avatar that I haven't got a bike ATM 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 16, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for "subject change fail"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not adding a meme while claiming a fail!


----------



## tessut (Jul 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not adding a meme while claiming a fail!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a fuuu smiley at your face ^^

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 16, 2012)

tessut said:


> Banned for having a fuuu smiley at your face ^^
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because that's a troll face. And also because there are no Smileys in memes. Pls

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 16, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because that's a troll face. And also because there are no Smileys in memes. Pls
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being some dude on the net 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

Baaaa baaaa baaannnned

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 16, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Baaaa baaaa baaannnned
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Gimme a B
Gimme an A
Gimma a N

What does that spell ?
BA-BA-BA-banned

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 16, 2012)

CallMeVentus said:


> Gimme a B
> Gimme an A
> Gimma a N
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's

Gimme AN N and not A N. Faillll

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Jul 16, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because it's
> 
> Gimme AN N and not A N. Faillll
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Grammar nazi,
You have been banned

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned... eeeeer. Because eeeeeeerrr........ Look, whats that?
*runs away to other topic*

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## LJE (Jul 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned... eeeeer. Because eeeeeeerrr........ Look, whats that?
> *runs away to other topic*
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't "look away" and I saw you run.
Btw your pink blouse fell off as you ran and hid like a little girl 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned coz there is something wrong with your eyes: i didnt run away, i teleported to the "how old are you" topic 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## jt.one (Jul 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz there is something wrong with your eyes: i didnt run away, i teleported to the "how old are you" topic
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse




banned because 

.. :fingers-crossed:
... :victory:
.... 

bans are the new trend.


----------



## tessut (Jul 16, 2012)

jt.one said:


> banned because
> 
> .. :fingers-crossed:
> ... :victory:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because of your profile pic is japanese ?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned because your profile pic is too dark for the nationality time be deduced. 

First come smiles.Then come lies.Last is gunfire.


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned because yours is still a cow

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned because eet is ze bull, monsieur. Not ze cow. 

First come smiles.Then come lies.Last is gunfire.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because eet is ze bull, monsieur. Not ze cow.
> 
> First come smiles.Then come lies.Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Banned for not writing in English. Follow the rules. :silly:


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not writing in English. Follow the rules. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because I speak Bannein. It looks like English, but its much much different. 

Children please, I'm unbannable. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I speak Bannein. It looks like English, but its much much different.
> 
> Children please, I'm unbannable.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned because Rules are Rules, they apply to every single member. :laugh:

Wham!


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because Rules are Rules, they apply to every single member. :laugh:
> 
> Wham!

Click to collapse



Banned for naming a pop group

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned for naming a pop group
> 
> Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for a long sig. that even has a scroll bar. lol :silly:


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for a long sig. that even has a scroll bar. lol :silly:

Click to collapse



Never use the PC version...
Banned for using a Smiley that doesn't show up on tapatalk silly

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> Never use the PC version...
> Banned for using a Smiley that doesn't show up on tapatalk silly
> 
> Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for the use of Tapatalk. This is XDA, support the app.  :laugh:


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the use of Tapatalk. This is XDA, support the app.  :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for not checking. I have the app too, but it doesn't work properly with cm9 on my tablet. I also have premium HD, but it force closes too much

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned for not checking. I have the app too, but it doesn't work properly with cm9 on my tablet. I also have premium HD, but it force closes too much
> 
> Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having CM9, for having premium HD, and last but not least:  Banned for the FC's.  More smileys. :silly:


----------



## diegomtoscano (Jul 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having CM9, for having premium HD, and last but not least:  Banned for the FC's.  More smileys. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for taking John Mclane's identity.....not cool lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

diegomtoscano said:


> Banned for taking John Mclane's identity.....not cool lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because if it's not cool to you. Why the lol???


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because if it's not cool to you. Why the lol???

Click to collapse



banned coz i dont know what's not cool and why he still loll'ed? :silly:


----------



## htccraze (Jul 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i dont know what's not cool and why he still loll'ed? :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting with the program. Whould you like to buy a Hint? Yes. Read the past posts. That will be $10 sir. lol.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not getting with the program. Whould you like to buy a Hint? Yes. Read the past posts. That will be $10 sir. lol.

Click to collapse



Banned because this is not the marketplace. Don't expect money for your helps. And $10 for hint. You sir are something else..... 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh. Well I guess making people laugh is a good thing so un-banned. You may now resume your normal activity.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 16, 2012)

> Banned for making me laugh. Well I guess making people laugh is a good thing so un-banned. You may now resume your normal activity.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning and then unbanning him creating a neutral state of non existence which in turn leads to a theory similar to the Boson and for which a paradox with the parallel universe ttheory is ultimately created.


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for banning and then unbanning him creating a neutral state of non existence which in turn leads to a theory similar to the Boson and for which a paradox with the parallel universe ttheory is ultimately created.

Click to collapse



Banned because you spelled theory rong.


----------



## jt.one (Jul 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because you spelled theory rong.

Click to collapse



banned because of- .. i see what you did there 


banned for living in Rochester


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 16, 2012)

jt.one said:


> banned because of- .. i see what you did there
> 
> 
> banned for living in Rochester

Click to collapse



banned for not seeing straight


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not seeing straight

Click to collapse



Banned for blocking his vision, and not helping him by writing in *Bold* what he couldn't see.:silly:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for blocking his vision, and not helping him by writing in *Bold* what he couldn't see.:silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for the bold and the beautiful


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the bold and the beautiful

Click to collapse



Banned for arriving late.


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for arriving late.

Click to collapse



Banned because I just saw the real Bruce Willis.. your phony


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned because I just saw the real Bruce Willis.. your phony
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of my _phony_ != Phone. :silly:


----------



## cullenmq1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for continuing this tread for almost a year

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

cullenmq1 said:


> Banned for continuing this tread for almost a year
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because after a year, you decided to enter and tried to made a statement.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because after a year, you decided to enter and tried to made a statement.

Click to collapse



Banned because you still post images that I cant see in the images thread! ><


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because you still post images that I cant see in the images thread! ><

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to look at the images on working hours. LOL  :silly:

UnBanned for the RC. :good:


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for trying to look at the images on working hours. LOL  :silly:
> 
> UnBanned for the RC. :good:

Click to collapse



U jelly? Banned for being unemployed.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Attention everybody...im married to minecrafts very own...steve...his game is addicting and so many...hd blocks :') 



> Banned because we dont care

Click to collapse



Banned because you should

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## htccraze (Jul 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Attention everybody...im married to minecrafts very own...steve...his game is addicting and so many...hd blocks :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Batpug banned!!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 16, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Batpug banned!!

Click to collapse



: C o n f u s e d :  : B a n :

 :ban:

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> : C o n f u s e d :  : B a n :
> 
> :ban:
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse






Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessut (Jul 17, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> View attachment 1203101
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because your baby cry's

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned because you'll never have a baby

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 17, 2012)

tessut said:


> Banned because your baby cry's
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htccraze (Jul 17, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned because you'll never have a baby
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for being harsh and not knowing about his skateboarding accident he had when he was a young teen.


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for not knowing I skateboard and I can still have babies

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 17, 2012)

rodmsantos said:


> I ban you, because you have a Guinness, and I not

Click to collapse



Banned for not having Guinness :beer:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htccraze (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for not knowing Guinness makes the best beer batter. Just need to invent a 13 pack. 1 for cooking and 12 for me. :victory:


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 17, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not knowing Guinness makes the best beer batter. Just need to invent a 13 pack. 1 for cooking and 12 for me. :victory:

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about cooking on the interwebz. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for calling it the interwebz

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## Soap (Jul 17, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for calling it the interwebz
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for time traveling.

The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 17, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for time traveling.
> 
> The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles

Click to collapse



Banned because I am in the future. And past. And present. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## LJE (Jul 17, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for time traveling.
> 
> The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles

Click to collapse



Banned for not time travelling.
I'm travelling through space at 1 sec per sec 

*wait up, by not travelling in time while everyone around you travels at one sec per sec, you really are travelling in time. The speed of light would seem extremely fast and everything would be a blur. You should actually be travelling back in time from everybody else's perspective* :what:


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 17, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not time travelling.
> I'm travelling through space at 1 sec per sec
> 
> *wait up, by not travelling in time while everyone around you travels at one sec per sec, you really are travelling in time. The speed of light would seem extremely fast and everything would be a blur. You should actually be travelling back in time from everybody else's protective :what:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you probably meant "perspective" 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 17, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Banned because you probably meant "perspective"
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being right 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## tessut (Jul 17, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for being right
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your username is just 3 letters long

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 17, 2012)

tessut said:


> Banned because your username is just 3 letters long
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz ur username is 3x2 letters long


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz ur username is 3x2 letters long

Click to collapse



Banned because yours is 3x3 letters, which is 9, which is a squared number. Thus, making you a square. 

_Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_


----------



## ladyhaly (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for mentioning squares.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for banning for mentioning squares thus making you a square.


----------



## LJE (Jul 17, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for banning for mentioning squares thus making you a square.

Click to collapse



You wrote banned plus banning
That's 2 things starting with b.. 
2 x 2 = 4
That's 4 x the amount of 1.. 
That could only mean one thing...

BANNED

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 17, 2012)

LJE said:


> You wrote banned plus banning
> That's 2 things starting with b..
> 2 x 2 = 4
> That's 4 x the amount of 1..
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz that was the TROLLEST explanation.. xD


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz that was the TROLLEST explanation.. xD

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling _teh_ troll banned. :silly:


----------



## RaideN250 (Jul 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for trolling _teh_ troll banned. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a Galaxy S III

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for not having a Galaxy S III
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason.   What is a Gio?


----------



## tessut (Jul 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the same reason.   What is a Gio?

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont know what a gio is

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 17, 2012)

tessut said:


> Banned because you dont know what a gio is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't explain as well 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)

tessut said:


> Banned because you *dont* know what a gio is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I do. Banned for the lack of punctuation marks. And Banned for not falling into the sarcasm abyss!!!


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I do. Banned for the lack of punctuation marks. And Banned for not falling into the sarcasm abyss!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 3 times in 1 post. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for banning 3 times in 1 post.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a strikeout on your sig.


----------



## grumpy.medic (Jul 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having a strikeout on your sig.

Click to collapse



Banning you for shortening "signature" to "sig". 

/perma-ban

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)

grumpy.medic said:


> Banning you for shortening "signature" to "sig".
> 
> /perma-ban
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being grumpy and for your hard to read SIGNATURE. <-- Better?  :silly:


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)

VanXamar said:


> Banning you because i still don't have my 10 post...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Banned because you should read The 10 post Warning that vanessaem wrote.  

You Failed!


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 17, 2012)

VanXamar said:


> Banning my self for posting on this thread
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



I still count this as trying

Banned for breaking above rules

Sent from my Acer D255 netbook using xda premium


----------



## grumpy.medic (Jul 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being grumpy and for your hard to read SIGNATURE. <-- Better?  :silly:

Click to collapse



Banning you for single-handedly bringing down a jet in downtown in Die Hard 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## cmraymond (Jul 17, 2012)

VanXamar said:


> Does it matter? It's a ban thread with... I'm giving you a reason why i want to ban the one above.
> 
> I really hate myself for posting on this thread... Xda whyy? Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because if you cant ban the one you love  ban the one your with lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)

VanXamar said:


> *Does it matter?* It's a ban thread with... I'm giving you a reason why i want to ban the one above.
> 
> I really hate myself for posting on this thread... Xda whyy? Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you still don't get it! 

If a mod reads your posts, they will get deleted for breaking the rules.
Edit: 





> Originally Posted by vanessaem:
> Please do not use the Off-topic forum as a means to boost your post count. If this happens, your posts will be deleted without warning.

Click to collapse


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you still don't get it!
> 
> If a mod reads your posts, they will get deleted for breaking the rules.
> Edit:

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the rules to him...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for pointing out the rules to him...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not pointing it first. :silly:


----------



## noahk423 (Jul 17, 2012)

OMG guys! I need to boost my post count! I ban you all! Nah, I don't really need to boost my post count to ten.....ban the guy above me because i dont really know.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 17, 2012)

noahk423 said:


> OMG guys! I need to boost my post count! I ban you all! Nah, I don't really need to boost my post count to ten.....ban the guy above me because i dont really know.

Click to collapse



Banned for a fake ban

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## iok1 (Jul 17, 2012)

VanXamar said:


> i ban you for such a 'intelligent' comment
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Banned for using a small phone

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 17, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for using a small phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for getting your's for free


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 17, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for getting your's for free

Click to collapse



Nothing I'm life is free. Banned. 

Sent from a grammer nazy two yu


----------



## LJE (Jul 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Nothing I'm life is free. Banned.
> 
> Sent from a grammer nazy two yu

Click to collapse




Your typo makes me happy
You 'is' banned 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 17, 2012)

LJE said:


> Your typo makes me happy
> You 'is' banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being happy. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for being happy.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned for twitchy avatar


----------



## tessut (Jul 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for twitchy avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because of the triple 6 in your username

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2012)

tessut said:


> Banned because of the triple 6 in your username
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being the first to ban me for that reason

/sarcasm


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being the first to ban me for that reason
> 
> /sarcasm

Click to collapse



Banned for needing a /sarcasm tag to indicate your sarcasm.


----------



## Royalfox (Jul 17, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for needing a /sarcasm tag to indicate your sarcasm.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a console name spelled backwards

Sent From My Pip-Boy 3000


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 17, 2012)

Royalfox said:


> Banned for having a console name spelled backwards
> 
> Sent From My Pip-Boy 3000

Click to collapse



Banned for being at least the 3rd person on this thread to use that for a reason.


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because your name has a capital in the middle 

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned because your name has a capital in the middle
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for having a play on words as your username

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x-geo (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for use an archos

Enviado desde mi MB860 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for a Spanish tapatalk signature 

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## veeman (Jul 18, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for a Spanish tapatalk signature
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for using XDA 3000 years in the future.


----------



## Nick0703 (Jul 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for using XDA 3000 years in the future.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's impossible! YOLO!

Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because that's impossible! YOLO!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you deserve a real permaban for writing YOLO


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you deserve a real permaban for writing YOLO

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you deserve a real permaban for writing YOLO

Click to collapse



Banned because you also wrote YOLO.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you deserve a real permaban for writing YOLO

Click to collapse



Perma ban for also writing the phase that shall not be named. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because.... I'm still mad about that phrase. 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 18, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned because.... I'm still mad about that phrase.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned fur being mad

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for using XDA 3000 years in the future.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the 999th person to use that reason

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 18, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for being the 999th person to use that reason
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Most apple sauce is gold. Banned

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## cmraymond (Jul 18, 2012)

Everyone banned because no one followed the rules and banned my last comment!  Banned I tell you,  ban you all!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 18, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned because yours is 3x3 letters, which is 9, which is a squared number. Thus, making you a square.
> 
> _Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking inside the square

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking inside the square
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the phrase is (thinking inside/outside the "box") not square. Well at least here in the U.S. anyway.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 18, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not knowing the phrase is (thinking inside/outside the "box") not square. Well at least here in the U.S. anyway.

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking beside the tetrahedron. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 18, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for not thinking beside the tetrahedron.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too drunk to figure out what the f' you are talking about!


----------



## samsgun357 (Jul 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because I'm too drunk to figure out what the f' you are talking about!

Click to collapse



Banned for getting drunk without me.....even though I don't know you.....

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not knowing him

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 18, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for not knowing him
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



The B-a-n-n-e-d, yes that's the post for me! 

Um... u r band

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## poww10s (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for reading any of the posts on this thread. bye.


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 18, 2012)

poww10s said:


> Banned for reading any of the posts on this thread. bye.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having 10 posts. Kthxbai.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 18, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Banned for not having 10 posts. Kthxbai.

Click to collapse



What is Kthxbai? Certainly not English. Banned. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## GRudolf94 (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being in a forum and not knowing (or pretending not to know, can't really tell) it means OK, thanks, bye!

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 18, 2012)

GRudolf94 said:


> Banned for being in a forum and not knowing (or pretending not to know, can't really tell) it means OK, thanks, bye!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for actually explaining that on an interwebz forums. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## GRudolf94 (Jul 18, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for actually explaining that on an interwebz forums.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to block the diffusion of knowledge on an open internet forum.

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 18, 2012)

GRudolf94 said:


> Banned for trying to block the diffusion of knowledge on an open internet forum.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because its interwebz. And I was being sarcamic before. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because its interwebz. And I was being sarcamic before.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned because the interwebz is full of you n00bs

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## htccraze (Jul 18, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because its interwebz. And I was being sarcamic before.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned for living a state away and not in Maryland.


----------



## htccraze (Jul 18, 2012)

VanXamar said:


> Banned for sending a message so early in morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Banned because its only 2:30am here. I still have plenty of time to sleep. SWEET!!


----------



## LJE (Jul 18, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned because its only 2:30am here. I still have plenty of time to sleep. SWEET!!

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 4.50pm here Wednesday..
You're livin in the past man

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 18, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because it's 4.50pm here Wednesday..
> You're livin in the past man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing the winning loto numbers!!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 18, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not sharing the winning loto numbers!!

Click to collapse



Banned because our lottery has its own mascot.

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## gitanshu (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being a furball

"Humka ICS de dyo babua!"

Sent from my GALAXY R using XDA


----------



## LJE (Jul 18, 2012)

VanXamar said:


> Banned for using the word furball

Click to collapse



Banned for coughing up an orange furball

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jul 18, 2012)

gitanshu said:


> Banned for being a furball
> 
> "Humka ICS de dyo babua!"
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY R using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for using.....Hindi??

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being a bhenchowww


----------



## loneagl (Jul 18, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for being a bhenchowww

Click to collapse



Banned cuz....does it mean what i think it means???

Swyped from my RemICS powered sl


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 18, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz....does it mean what i think it means???
> 
> Swyped from my RemICS powered sl

Click to collapse



Banned because you're damn right it does.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned coz i dont know 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## htccraze (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because if they told you he would get banned.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 18, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned because if they told you he would get banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because if you build it, they will come

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned coz i dont have anything better to do:sly:
What shoud i do?
Im bored ~_~
Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i dont have anything better to do:sly:
> What shoud i do?
> Im bored ~_~
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting time on here go on facebook or google+ or something

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned coz..
@facebook, noanyone online,
@google, i lready googled enough.

Im going to create a hackintosh of my old laptop.

Ps. Being here is absolutely not wasting time 
Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jul 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz..
> @facebook, noanyone online,
> @google, i lready googled enough.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned.
Google MySpace and Twitter on my Facebook.

Sent from my Tandy 1000 using AOL premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned coz i dont have all that

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## dmytrop (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned.
because have to many posts )


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 18, 2012)

dmytrop said:


> Banned.
> because have to many posts )

Click to collapse



Banned because you've earned it..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessut (Jul 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned because you've earned it..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 18, 2012)

YOBO 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not being able to ban more than once

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## gitanshu (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for coming in past to ban someone.

"Humka ICS de dyo babua!"

Sent from my GALAXY R using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 18, 2012)

banned coz i have slept 1/2 hrs in the past 2 days.
fck MBA studies


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i have slept 1/2 hrs in the past 2 days.
> fck MBA studies

Click to collapse



Banned for over-studying. :silly:


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 18, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Banned for over-studying. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on him.. and I ban fart on you..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for picking on him.. and I ban fart on you..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being grassy. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 18, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being grassy.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



banned for not being able to decide whether you sent from a tab or phone


----------



## domini99 (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned coz you just dont understand it.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you just dont understand it.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to help him understand 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 18, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for trying to help him understand
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned. Because. No one understands...

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 18, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned. Because. No one understands...
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



I do! and therefore I Ban You!
Do we understand each other? :silly:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I do! and therefore I Ban You!
> Do we understand each other? :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because we dont understand :silly:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because we dont understand :silly:
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned cause he wasn't asking you, WAS HE?


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not being as wise as him

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## slking1989 (Jul 18, 2012)

VanXamar said:


> Banned for being such a wise guy

Click to collapse



Banned! For having someone on top of you!

Sent from my GTi-I9300cc beast using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 18, 2012)

slking1989 said:


> Banned! For having someone on top of you!
> 
> Sent from my GTi-I9300cc beast using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being on top of me

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for being on top of me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting him on top and not the bottom


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I actually am Dolan

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned because I actually am Dolan
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned cause:


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause:

Click to collapse



Banned cause it's true 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 19, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## GRudolf94 (Jul 19, 2012)

Banned for using such an overused meme.

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 19, 2012)

Banned for not using such an overused meme

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## spider623 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ban for using an outdated HTC 

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 19, 2012)

I ban you all for banning.. I'm the supreme banner

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> I ban you all for banning.. I'm the supreme bannerView attachment 1207429
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to take hussam's position 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 19, 2012)

Banned because that position was never really assigned to a specific person. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned because that position was never really assigned to a specific person.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Who are you and why do you have that avatar?

Banned 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Who are you and why do you have that avatar?
> 
> Banned
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Banned because who are you and why do YOU have THAT avatar? 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 19, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because who are you and why do YOU have THAT avatar?
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned coz he is Boborone, and double banned coz he has that avatar coz he has that avatar

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## gitanshu (Jul 19, 2012)

Banned for showing teeth 

ICS = I SEE ASS   Lol

Sent from my GALAXY R using XDA


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2012)

gitanshu said:


> Banned for showing teeth
> 
> ICS = I SEE ASS   Lol
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY R using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I love ICS.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I love ICS.

Click to collapse



Banned for not loving jelly bean or key lime pie 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 19, 2012)

Banned for loving. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 19, 2012)

Banned for being an emotionless robot

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 19, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for being an emotionless robot
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for using a meaningless signature

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with ZN6 Prototype and Grenade Launcher


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 19, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for using a meaningless signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with ZN6 Prototype and Grenade Launcher

Click to collapse



Banned for a ***** please avatar without ***** please written under it. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## mikef (Jul 19, 2012)

ConeCrew said:


> banned. get out of here

Click to collapse



Banned because you are about to lose all your posts since you didn't read the warning....


----------



## GRudolf94 (Jul 19, 2012)

Banned for not having a signature.

Sent from either a P920 or P990, or MB860...or a piece of pudding.


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 19, 2012)

GRudolf94 said:


> Banned for not having a signature.
> 
> Sent from either a P920 or P990, or MB860...or a piece of pudding.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't have a piece of pudding. 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 19, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned because you can't have a piece of pudding.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you can, but you can't post on xda with it (unless it's an internet pudding)

Sent from my Acer D255 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 19, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned because you can, but you can't post on xda with it (unless it's an internet pudding)
> 
> Sent from my Acer D255 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have the best recipe for interwebz pudding. Its an old family secret passed down from generation to generation. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 19, 2012)

Banned for not sharing the recipe 

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## LJE (Jul 19, 2012)

VanXamar said:


> Banned for wanting a recipe...

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting a recipe that let's you use pudding to post on xda.
Imagine the implications :shocked:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 19, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for not wanting a recipe that let's you use pudding to post on xda.
> Imagine the implications :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because when was that :shocked: ever in xda tapatalk app

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 19, 2012)

:banghead::screwy::beer::what::thumbdown::thumbup::sly:

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 19, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> :banghead::screwy::beer::what::thumbdown::thumbup::sly:
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a whole line of emoji/gibberish.


----------



## LJE (Jul 19, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for posting a whole line of emoji/gibberish.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing its a story about a mad **** that becomes a ninja 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling. 

Sent with AOKP Goodness :-D


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 20, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Banned for trolling.
> 
> Sent with AOKP Goodness :-D

Click to collapse



Banned for not rolling with the trolling. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for not knowing you're riding with the king. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 20, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for not knowing you're riding with the king.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Banned for saving gunfire for last. If a problem can't be solved by gunfire then you need to get something with more stopping power.


----------



## GRudolf94 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for using gunfire instead of pudding. Pudding solves it all. (Btw pudding is nickname to my Xperia X10, been dropped into pudding and died, came back with new MoBo)

Sent from either a P920 or P990, or MB860...or a piece of pudding.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

GRudolf94 said:


> Banned for using gunfire instead of pudding. Pudding solves it all. (Btw pudding is nickname to my Xperia X10, been dropped into pudding and died, came back with new MoBo)
> 
> Sent from either a P920 or P990, or MB860...or a piece of pudding.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying "MoBo".


----------



## Snyper0012 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for starting this forum about banning the person below you for jokes when really it is stupidly funny, and for not knowing what mofo means.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 20, 2012)

Snyper0012 said:


> Banned for starting this forum about banning the person below you for jokes when really it is stupidly funny, and for not knowing what mofo means.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing you ban the person ABOVE you. And double banned for thinking this is stupidly funny. This ain't fun and games out here. You on the front line right now, show some respect. 
Triple ban for the mofo typo 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## I_FLY_Z3R0 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for being banned 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LJE (Jul 20, 2012)

I_FLY_Z3R0 said:


> Banned for being banned
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh no you didn't!
You DID NOT just ban me for being banned did you!? 
Don't make me open up a can of ban on your ass!
Too late, you are BANNED for reasons you simply wouldn't understand.
I got more ban, then the beach got sand.
You got rhyme banned.
Rule 24, never get rhyme banned.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for a stupid ban 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LJE (Jul 20, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for a stupid ban
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning while I was banning 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned coz im banning right now 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im banning right now
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because your flag looks too much like the french flag.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because your flag looks too much like the french flag.

Click to collapse



Banned because french fries look like sticks, but that doesn't mean fries are made of wood. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## LJE (Jul 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because french fries look like sticks, but that doesn't mean fries are made of wood.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned because you said "wood" 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because your flag looks too much like the french flag.

Click to collapse



Banned coz im not french dumbass xD
Im dutch.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im not french dumbass xD
> Im dutch.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



banned for not being french. Oui?


----------



## LJE (Jul 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not being french. Oui?

Click to collapse



Petit miam its french for BANNED 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not being french. Oui?

Click to collapse



Banned because I cannot get Linux or ubuntu booting. Fcking kernel panic 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned because Arch Linux is the shiznit. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 20, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because Arch Linux is the shiznit.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Banned because I dunno what a shiznit is.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because I dunno what a shiznit is.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning other people's wisdom


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for questioning other people's wisdom

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning your lack of wisdom. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because I cannot get Linux or ubuntu booting. Fcking kernel panic
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz you crashed linux







Orange_furball said:


> Banned for questioning your lack of wisdom.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that banned someone els, that banned banned the person above him, that has been banned by the person under him.........

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## gitanshu (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for banning two people together.

ICS = I SEE ASS   Lol

Sent from my GALAXY R using XDA


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 20, 2012)

gitanshu said:


> Banned for banning two people together.
> 
> ICS = I SEE ASS   Lol
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY R using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for banning with the most used post. 
Seriously, banned for banning two people is used too much. 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for talking about somethimg where's already talked enough about.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## k28king1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for being you. Lol

Sent from my LG-LG855 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for talking about somethimg where's already talked enough about.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



banned cuz serious cat disapproves


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thats what Luna thinks
Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2012)

banned for not banning


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned because I don't know who luna is

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned because I don't know who luna is
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned coz Luna is the cat on the picture........

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned because the picture didn't show up on the xda app

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned because the picture didn't show up on the xda app
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it didn't show on xda..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sensation-al! (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned because it didn't 

Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 20, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned because it didn't
> 
> Sent from outer space 3000 years in the future (with my now extremely outdated, but still freaking awesome, HTC Sensation Z710e)

Click to collapse



banned coz what didnt?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz what didnt?

Click to collapse



Banned because I did.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Banned because I did.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Banned coz you did what?

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## _base2 (Jul 20, 2012)

I fully expect to get "banned" for this. But I just made it and literally laughed out loud...



Happy Friday 

Oh... and banned for being the person above me in the "ban the person above you" thread 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2012)

_base2 said:


> I fully expect to get "banned" for this. But I just made it and literally laughed out loud...
> 
> View attachment 1211138
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because friday is over


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because friday is over

Click to collapse



Banned because Friday night is just beginning. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## LJE (Jul 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because Friday night is just beginning.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned because the phone's ringing





Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## don2012 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned cause I want a gf

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for not having a gf. BANNED I SAY, BANNED! 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for living in "Teehas".


----------



## burghfan3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned just so I can get in on it 
Sent from me and my SG3


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 20, 2012)

burghfan3 said:


> Banned just so I can get in on it
> Sent from me and my SG3

Click to collapse



Banned for not even trying to come up with a reason. Further banned for being unable to post in development forums.


----------



## tessut (Jul 21, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for not even trying to come up with a reason. Further banned for being unable to post in development forums.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are online 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jul 21, 2012)

tessut said:


> Banned because you are online
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Milkshake ban! 

Sent from my yard using better than yours.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Milkshake ban!
> 
> Sent from my yard using better than yours.

Click to collapse



banned for banning intangible inanimate objects


----------



## iok1 (Jul 21, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for banning intangible inanimate objects

Click to collapse



Banned for almost making a tongue twister

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for almost making a tongue twister
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



banned cuz serious cat dislikes


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned cuz serious cat dislikes

Click to collapse



Banned for running an already overused meme into the ground.


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 21, 2012)

You all banned and grounded 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)

no youz iz bannedz


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 21, 2012)

How dare you..I here by banish you to the pits of earth core..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> How dare you..I here by banish you to the pits of earth core..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for splitting hereby into two words, changing it's meaning.


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 21, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for splitting hereby into two words, changing it's meaning.

Click to collapse



Lol I know I here-by banish u for stating the obvious...your obliterated and that goes for the rest of you..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Lol I know I here-by banish u for stating the obvious...your obliterated and that goes for the rest of you..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for disappointing Papa.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 21, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for disappointing Papa.

Click to collapse



Banned for writing xbox 360 in an inverse way

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 21, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Banned for writing xbox 360 in an inverse way
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



!dennaB

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## youngshredder (Jul 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> !dennaB
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Banned for not inverting the signature

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

youngshredder said:


> Banned for not inverting the signature
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for living in BANdung.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2012)

:sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::shocked:

Sent from the phone of emoji


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned for having so much emoticons. :screwy::what::what::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead::thumbup::beer::thumbup::what::beer::beer::what::thumbdown::beer::thumbdown::beer::thumbup::beer::beer::thumbdown:

Soo. I won 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for having so much emoticons.
> 
> Soo. I won
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Oh... no. Try second place. Banned 

:sly::sly::thumbup::thumbup::banghead::sly::sly::sly::what::sly::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead: :screwy::what::what::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead::thumbup::beer::thumbup::what::beer::beer::what::thumbdown::beer::thumbdown::beer::thumbup::beer:

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned for banning me 
Thats why i ban you 

Ps. You suck at emoticons.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## prime_225 (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned for banning from your sending thing


----------



## yosup (Jul 21, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Banned for banning from your sending thing

Click to collapse



Banned for banning from your banning thing.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Banned for banning from your sending thing

Click to collapse



Bannes coz sending things are cool 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Oh... no. Try second place. Banned
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app.

Click to collapse



Try again

:thumbdown::thumbdown::what::banghead::banghead::sly::sly::sly::screwy::shocked: :thumbdown::thumbdown::what::banghead::banghead::sly::sly::sly::screwy::shocked: :thumbdown::thumbdown::what::banghead::banghead::sly::sly::sly::screwy::shocked: :thumbdown::thumbdown::what::banghead::banghead::sly::sly::sly::screwy::shocked: 

Banned

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## yosup (Jul 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ... Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for hijacking Gamers' phone.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for hijacking Gamers' phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for editing your post.
First it was



yosup said:


> Banned for comandeering Gamers' phone.

Click to collapse



Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## yosup (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for editing your post ...

Click to collapse



Banned for catching me in the act ... :what::sly:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 21, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for catching me in the act ... :what::sly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a brony.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned coz i like bronys!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## hell_lock (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i like bronys!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Ban u cuz i hate them!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 21, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Ban u cuz i hate them!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned coz whats a brony


----------



## veeman (Jul 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz whats a brony

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what a brony is. Bronies are terrible people and you should avoid them at all cost.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for not knowing what a brony is. Bronies are terrible people and you should avoid them at all cost.

Click to collapse



Banned for the explanation of bronies.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## hell_lock (Jul 21, 2012)

KingGunna said:


> Banned for being a smartass.

Click to collapse



Banned u cuz ur a human!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## stamatis (Jul 21, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned u cuz ur a human!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for being human too


----------



## hell_lock (Jul 21, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> banned for being human too

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a human!! M an alien

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 21, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned for calling me a human!! M an alien
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA

Click to collapse



U r not a alium.. emposible. Band. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned because now you can't use the galaxy s3. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned coz i got no gun.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i got no gun.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Well I shot the sheriff... but I swear it was in self defense. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## mikef (Jul 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Well I shot the sheriff... but I swear it was in self defense.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to ban.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned coz failing is a human thing..

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## mikef (Jul 21, 2012)

ij55 said:


> Banned for using a lower case i.

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading this: 10-post warning.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 21, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not reading this: 10-post warning.

Click to collapse



Banned because I want a free windows phone

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because I want a free windows phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because that was random

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because that was random
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because every event that ever happens is the result of random reactions.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned coz i like bananas.
Bananaban 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## yosup (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i like bananas.
> Bananaban

Click to collapse



Banned because you then probably like Bananarama.
Bananaramaban


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned because you then probably like Bananarama.
> Bananaramaban

Click to collapse



D: you changed by bananabarnmarn

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2012)

ij55 said:


> Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because if banning was that simple id ban google

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned for not waking up


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 22, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not waking up

Click to collapse



Banned for not falling asleep. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## tessut (Jul 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not falling asleep.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned because of this: :shocked:

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## dooshbag45 (Jul 22, 2012)

tessut said:


> Banned because of this: :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for following the threads directions

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 22, 2012)

dooshbag45 said:


> Banned for following the threads directions
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being the 45th dooshbag :shocked:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## tessut (Jul 22, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for being the 45th dooshbag :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you have an S3

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 22, 2012)

tessut said:


> Banned because you have an S3
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont have s3

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned because you dont have s3
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because how are we so blind to see, that the ones we ban are you and me?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because how are we so blind to see, that the ones we ban are you and me?

Click to collapse



Banned because that sounded like a wannabe haiku


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because that sounded like a wannabe haiku

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the bansters paradise


----------



## LJE (Jul 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not knowing the bansters paradise

Click to collapse



Banned for being the kinda G the little homies wanna ban like

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 22, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for being the kinda G the little homies wanna ban like
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being an armchair gangsta. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for having a gender-confused canary for an avatar.


----------



## deependra (Jul 22, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for having a gender-confused canary for an avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned Because every one have freedom to chose his / her avatar


----------



## LJE (Jul 22, 2012)

deependra said:


> Banned Because every one have freedom to chose his / her avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you have choices 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deveron3 (Jul 22, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for thinking you have choices
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned, just because.

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda zpremium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 22, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not sleeping
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda zpremium

Click to collapse



Banned for not sleeping. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## coldcrush390 (Jul 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not sleeping.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned for duplicate response

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 22, 2012)

coldcrush390 said:


> Banned for duplicate response
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for duplicate reasons 

Just kidding. Banned for now allowing me to use duplicate reasoning in banning. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for duplicate reasons
> 
> Just kidding. Banned for now allowing me to use duplicate reasoning in banning.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



banned for alarms that fail at waking me up

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for alarms that fail at waking me up
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Bannes coz...
Hahahhaaahahhaaha 
Epic fail!
I got a private alarm: my mother :sly:

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Bannes coz...
> Hahahhaaahahhaaha
> Epic fail!
> I got a private alarm: my mother :sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I also got your mother as my alarm.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## yosup (Jul 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because I also got your mother as my alarm.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a MILF hunter.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 22, 2012)

yosup said:


> Banned for being a MILF hunter.

Click to collapse



At least he's not a GILF hunter... 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## Blacklabel84 (Jul 22, 2012)

nothing wrong with gilfs!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 22, 2012)

Blacklabel84 said:


> nothing wrong with gilfs!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a gilf.

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Jul 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for being a gilf.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having carnal desires about said gilf.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 22, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for having carnal desires about said gilf.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because here in Arkansas we got cilfs. Lol jk

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## GermanyGSG (Jul 22, 2012)

Just BANNED


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 22, 2012)

GermanyGSG said:


> Just BANNED

Click to collapse



Banned for being from Germany. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Blacklabel84 (Jul 22, 2012)

lies and slander! i am not german lawlz

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 22, 2012)

Blacklabel84 said:


> lies and slander! i am not german lawlz
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for the lawlz instead of lulz.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Blacklabel84 (Jul 22, 2012)

zomgoogle goggles!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 22, 2012)

Blacklabel84 said:


> zomgoogle goggles!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone. You misbehaving bastard!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not banning anyone. You misbehaving bastard!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for depriving someone else's freedom and liberty


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for depriving someone else's freedom and liberty

Click to collapse



Banned. This is XDA. There is no freedom or liberty here. 
Only tech....and geeks. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. This is XDA. There is no freedom or liberty here.
> Only tech....and geeks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm a geek, or this is tech.
I'm a machine...
Nah but seriously, banned again because I really am a machine

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. This is XDA. There is no freedom or liberty here.
> Only tech....and geeks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for you forgot to mention trolls and ponies also exists in xda


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for you forgot to mention trolls and ponies also exists in xda

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning ponies but not mentioning how awesome ponies are because everyone should know that ponies are awesome!


----------



## shubhamchamaria (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for mentioning ponies but not mentioning how awesome ponies are because everyone should know that ponies are awesome!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking ponies are awesome...

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned coz ponys arent cool. BUT QUINEA PIGS ARW AWSOME COOL!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz ponys arent cool. BUT QUINEA PIGS ARW AWSOME COOL!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



banned for misspelling a word


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz ponys arent cool. BUT QUINEA PIGS ARW AWSOME COOL!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not cool.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned coz... Heeeeeyy 
Your not cool either!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz... Heeeeeyy
> Your not cool either!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sending thing 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## gitanshu (Jul 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having a sending thing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for living in logcat.

ICS = I SEE ASS   Lol

Sent from my GALAXY R using XDA


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having a sending thing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeaah? So you will never know what phone i have whahahahahaha

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## LJE (Jul 22, 2012)

gitanshu said:


> Banned for living in logcat.
> 
> ICS = I SEE ASS   Lol
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY R using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because your dad still reads the paper






Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 22, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



*heard
*ban's ban
grammar ban -__-


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> *heard
> *ban's ban
> grammar ban -__-

Click to collapse



Yo dawg. I heard you like being banned for not removing photos from quotes meaning that i have to scroll down more so you can be bann...i give up with this

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Yo dawg. I heard you like being banned for not removing photos from quotes meaning that i have to scroll down more so you can be bann...i give up with this
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for quitting because quitters never win.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for quitting because quitters never win.

Click to collapse



Banned because i will never give up randomness:
Ajeiishduwohewiheiq*@93-38&7&93-(&-(jdiakUIziwijHeuljG+§uajzhHhH_§§£§¥§€§￦:-/[email protected]+#8#+^£^€￦[:-/:-/:angel::-\JsyshhiGuIshaishqjheh

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i will never give up randomness:
> Ajeiishduwohewiheiq*@93-38&7&93-(&-(jdiakUIziwijHeuljG+§uajzhHhH_§§£§¥§€§￦:-/[email protected]+#8#+^£^€￦[:-/:-/:angel::-\JsyshhiGuIshaishqjheh
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not being random enough! 

Potatos are a fruit not a chicken!


----------



## Blacklabel84 (Jul 22, 2012)

Youre face is random so your banned

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned coz..
no reason.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for not providing a reason as everybody is and mine is you not providing one.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned coz the reason i had, leaved the xda app fc

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## skivnit (Jul 22, 2012)

> Banned coz the reason i had, leaved the xda app fc
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for typing a sentence I didn't get 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 22, 2012)

skivnit said:


> Banned for typing a sentence I didn't get
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I didn't get it too. Btw, banned for not banning him for his spelling mistake....

Sent from heaven!


----------



## LJE (Jul 22, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> I didn't get it too. Btw, banned for not banning him for his spelling mistake....
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling 'mistake'

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for typing mistake in a post.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Blacklabel84 (Jul 22, 2012)

banned cause thats what she said

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for telling me shes a she and not a he.

Ps. Arent you all bored? Im freaking bored....

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for banning the person above you.
Trolololol

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned coz i have an ice cream and you dont 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i have an ice cream and you dont
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



banned cuz i can count to potato


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because everyone knows you can only to firetruck.


----------



## Blacklabel84 (Jul 22, 2012)

banning myself cause i banned the person above me so someone hop on halo reach 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 22, 2012)

Blacklabel84 said:


> banning myself cause i banned the person above me so someone hop on halo reach
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz d last part was confusing....

Sent from heaven!


----------



## GermanyGSG (Jul 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for being from Germany.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



JUST BANNED for a mistake
I am not germany. I am Indonesian. GermanyGSG is a nick name cuz i love GSG9 team. LoL

Sent from my SCH-i509 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for pointing out mistakes. One does not simply do that!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## skivnit (Jul 22, 2012)

mdsaif92 said:


> Banned for pointing out mistakes. One does not simply do that!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cos Alonso won 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Blacklabel84 (Jul 22, 2012)

banned cause your mom won!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 22, 2012)

Blacklabel84 said:


> banned cause your mom won!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because this is boring

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned coz im banning via a remote pc 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im banning via a remote pc
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



I'm banning via remove banning machine. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## Nick0703 (Jul 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I'm banning via remove banning machine.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm confused now.

Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA


----------



## JoeWawaw (Jul 22, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because I'm confused now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because i said so

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nick0703 (Jul 22, 2012)

JoeWawaw said:


> Banned because i said so
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you're trying to get the 10 post minimum rule.

Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 22, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because you're trying to get the 10 post minimum rule.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned coz beginners do that :silly:


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz beginners do that :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because its also against the rules  wish I was a mod!

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## gitanshu (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned coz its my birthdayy 

ICS = I SEE ASS   Lol
Sent from my GALAXY R using XDA


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for not using jb

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshtonTS (Jul 22, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not using jb
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for in your face signature


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 22, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> banned for in your face signature

Click to collapse



Banned because     =-O    :-$  :-[ :angel: :-\ :'( :-X   :-/ x-( :-| <3 :-V XD :-Q :[email protected] :-C these smilies are biult into samsungs stock keyboard

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## AshtonTS (Jul 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because     =-O    :-$  :-[ :angel: :-\ :'( :-X   :-/ x-( :-| <3 :-V XD :-Q :[email protected] :-C these smilies are biult into samsungs stock keyboard
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for sensory overload


----------



## idiotzach15 (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for thinking xdas servers could ever overload 

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 22, 2012)

idiotzach15 said:


> Banned for thinking xdas servers could ever overload
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



/cd overload&ban.EXE
#ban
Banned user
#overload
%10
%50
%1037162/27#+ 
Cannot proccess. Overloaded

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> /cd overload&ban.EXE
> #ban
> Banned user
> #overload
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for error


----------



## AshtonTS (Jul 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> /cd overload&ban.EXE
> #ban
> Banned user
> #overload
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for OVER 9000!!!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 23, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for OVER 9000!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for under 9000 

Ban meter v1
1-|-1000-|-2000-|-3000-|-4000-|-5000

_______________________↑________________

As you can see it is only at 3291. Under 9000

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for g1itching

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 23, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for g1itching
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban meter v1.4
0--1000--2000--3000--4000-5000-6000
`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`
____________________________^_____________

Because you are banned, the ban meter has risen to 4005!!!

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## mikef (Jul 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Ban meter v1.4
> 0--1000--2000--3000--4000-5000-6000
> `|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`|`
> ____________________________^_____________
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because cats can't count. And for this. ^

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because cats can't count.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because cats can count but only to firetruck, just not to potato.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because cats can count but only to firetruck, just not to potato.

Click to collapse



No. Banned. Its cats can only count to potato, not fire truck. Nice try!

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## LJE (Jul 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> No. Banned. Its cats can only count to potato, not fire truck. Nice try!
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



You almost had me there for a sec.... ahhh you're good.. YOU ARE GOOD.

cats CAN'T count to potato.
Only potatos can count to potato.
How could a cat count to potato when it only has 4 paws?
Banned for trying to trick people

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 23, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Orange_furball<br />
> > No. Banned. Its cats can only count to potato, not fire truck. Nice try!<br />
> > <br />
> > sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



You forgot about the tail and claws and ears plus head!

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> You forgot about the tail and claws and ears plus head!
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned for too much cyan.


----------



## Ohamn (Jul 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> You forgot about the tail and claws and ears plus head!
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Definitely banned for ranting about ****ty cats when dogs are waaaaay cooler!  

/Ohamn

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned because it's all about Awesomelots.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because it's all about Awesomelots.

Click to collapse



Felines ftw. Banned for an great picture 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned because your signature gave me epilepsy.  

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Soap (Jul 23, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because your signature gave me epilepsy.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't magically be diagnosed with epilepsy.

The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for your smart ass remark


----------



## Soap (Jul 23, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> banned for your smart ass remark

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing im known for smart ass remarks 

The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for not knowing im known for smart ass remarks
> 
> The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles

Click to collapse



banned for fake fight club soap

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 23, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for not knowing im known for smart ass remarks
> 
> The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles

Click to collapse



Where can I get a smart ass? My donkey is currently quite dumb. He can't do my homework. All he does is eat and walk. I was told he was the best donkey money could buy, but now people seem to say they have a smart ass, I need one too. Banned for not telling what breeder you bought your ass from. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 23, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for not knowing im known for smart ass remarks
> 
> The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles

Click to collapse




your right i didnt know lol



Orange_furball said:


> Where can I get a smart ass? My donkey is currently quite dumb. He can't do my homework. All he does is eat and walk. I was told he was the best donkey money could buy, but now people seem to say they have a smart ass, I need one too. Banned for not telling what breeder you bought your ass from.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



banned for not banning the right person


----------



## Soap (Jul 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Where can I get a smart ass? My donkey is currently quite dumb. He can't do my homework. All he does is eat and walk. I was told he was the best donkey money could buy, but now people seem to say they have a smart ass, I need one too. Banned for not telling what breeder you bought your ass from.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing John 

The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for not knowing John
> 
> The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles

Click to collapse



banned because I exist too 

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 23, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for not knowing John
> 
> The Creator of Suds N' Bubbles

Click to collapse



you banning me? i'll ban you because your smiling

OOH NO husam666 beat me... ill ban myself lol


----------



## Soap (Jul 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because I exist too
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Banned because you made me change my sig for being the 3rd person to bring up fight club







MRsf27 said:


> you banning me? i'll ban you because your smiling
> 
> OOH NO husam666 beat me... ill ban myself lol

Click to collapse



Banned because I banned husam, you and myself for multi-banning. 

You can never be too clean!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> you banning me? i'll ban you because your smiling
> 
> 
> 
> OOH NO husam666 beat me... ill ban myself lol

Click to collapse



captain slow ban

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned because you made me change my sig for being the 3rd person to bring up fight club
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because it's about your avatar not sig

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Soap (Jul 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because it's about your avatar not sig
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Banned for making me feel dense. Good job. You're one of two that have managed to do so 

You can never be too clean!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 23, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for making me feel dense. Good job. You're one of two that have managed to do so
> 
> You can never be too clean!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm denser.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for making me feel dense. Good job. You're one of two that have managed to do so
> 
> You can never be too clean!

Click to collapse



banned because the word dense reminded me of floppy disks for some reason 

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because the word dense reminded me of floppy disks for some reason
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Banned because you missed my post and for thinking about floppy disks when thinking about dense. Wtf.


----------



## Soap (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for confusion. 

You can never be too clean!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 23, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for confusion.
> 
> You can never be too clean!

Click to collapse



Banned for unconfusion. 

You can never be too dirty!


----------



## bolillo (Jul 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for unconfusion.
> 
> You can never be too dirty!

Click to collapse



Everyone is banned, cause every time someone gets banned i keep getting emailllllllssssss its annoying sometimes, especially when i am trying to sleeeeeep -_- lol

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## LJE (Jul 23, 2012)

bolillo said:


> Everyone is banned, cause every time someone gets banned i keep getting emailllllllssssss its annoying sometimes, especially when i am trying to sleeeeeep -_- lol
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned so you can wake up now...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 23, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned so you can wake up now...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for killing him in his sleep with a ban

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for killing him in his sleep with a ban
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for being empathetic towards a fellow banned member..


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned because that was the 34386th post

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

mdsaif92 said:


> Banned because that was the 34386th post
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for counting posts. Don't you have anything more productive to do? 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## hoomoon (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned...cause I am lazy in my office 

Sent from my Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for counting posts. Don't you have anything more productive to do?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



 banned for asking a question to which the answer in no.

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 23, 2012)

SamVib said:


> I ban you for having a scary clown as your avatar. I blame YOU for my nightmares!
> 
> This message is brought to you by my Samsung Vibrant, using the XDA app.

Click to collapse



i second that lol...hate clowns with their make-up faces///cant tell if they're pissed off or not lmfao. Anything can happen with them clowns:crying:


----------



## loneagl (Jul 23, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> i second that lol...hate clowns with their make-up faces///cant tell if they're pissed off or not lmfao. Anything can happen with them clowns:crying:

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above u in a thread dedicated to banning the person above u


----------



## loneagl (Jul 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for counting posts. Don't you have anything more productive to do?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



u are back!!!i love u


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for loving. Thrown into a dungeon and weird ass torture to be performed. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for your hatred to those who love.

Come on correct me, I know you want it!


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for saying potato when you mean tomato and having john in your name
Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jon3sh (Jul 23, 2012)

Ban all of you cuz you want all person above you to be banned 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for saying potato when you mean tomato and having john in your name
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK then.  Banned for trying hard to ban me with some fail loop post that you made there. And while there banned for using the word potato simulating tomato on a non-vegetable comment, that I didn't wrote.

^^ This, You saw what I did there. Did you? 

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




jon3sh said:


> Ban all of you cuz you want all person above you to be banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the cacophony!


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> OK then.  Banned for trying hard to ban me with some fail loop post that you made there. And while there banned for using the word potato simulating tomato on a non-vegetable comment, that I didn't wrote.
> 
> ^^ This, You saw what I did there. Did you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using cacophony in the wrong context..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for using cacophony

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for using cacophony in the wrong context..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because it happens. :silly:


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because it happens. :silly:

Click to collapse




Banned because you made it happen..lol now step into my office for your punishment 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> View attachment 1216800
> Banned because you made it happen..lol now step into my office for your punishment
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for punishment to employees. **Your* Sued.
                                                             ^^ *For Grammer Purpose Only.*

:laugh::silly:


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for deliberately bespoiling(despoiling?  I don't give a ****)  the English language. 
Waauhlcome to Germany.  Attack Grammar Nazis. !! 

Come at me, bro.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for deliberately bespoiling(despoiling?  I don't give a ****)  the English language.
> Waauhlcome to Germany.  Attack Grammar Nazis. !!
> 
> Come at me, bro.

Click to collapse



Banned for your 404 avatar. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your 404 avatar.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for your 505 error 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for your 505 error
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned for your broken link. You know what I'm talking about. :silly:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for your broken link. You know what I'm talking about. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking about ponies or potato!


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for not talking about ponies or potato!

Click to collapse



Banned because potatoes doesn't exists!

Let's roll.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because potatoes doesn't exists!
> 
> Let's roll.

Click to collapse



Banned because they only exist if you believe...

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for being the annoying Orange 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being the annoying Orange
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for been an outdated R2D2. :silly:


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for illegal use of a star wars reference 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for illegal use of a star wars reference
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because it is legal. And banned for your sad counter-attack reply about your outdated vacuum, I mean Robot, hmm R2D2. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because it is legal. And banned for your sad counter-attack reply about your outdated vacuum, I mean Robot, hmm R2D2. :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for laughing
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not laughing. This is OT!. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not laughing. This is OT!. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing I don't see what's funny


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for laughing I don't see what's funnyView attachment 1216894
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well then drink [email protected]!

Banned just in case.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for beating up a baby

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshtonTS (Jul 23, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for beating up a baby
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I felt like it


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned because I felt like it

Click to collapse




Banned

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned because your mom told me everything about you

This kindle is on pure jelly bean


----------



## dooshbag45 (Jul 23, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because your mom told me everything about you
> 
> This kindle is on pure jelly bean

Click to collapse



Banned for being a robosexual

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 23, 2012)

dooshbag45 said:


> Banned for being a robosexual
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm  and so are you. 

Also anyone who has posted in the past 2.6 pages is  

Have..
...
.
I....
..
.
...
....
.
You...
.
.
Moar?

Good. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I'm  and so are you.
> 
> Also anyone who has posted in the past 2.6 pages is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for been confused 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wwcjr91 (Jul 23, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for been confused

Click to collapse



Being* 
Banned for a combination of poor grammar and not listening to enough Lionel Richie.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned because Lionel Richie chia pet.


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for trying to correct my grammar..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because Lionel Richie chia pet.

Click to collapse



Banned because that will get moldy if not properly taken care of. Then you have moldy Lionel Richie. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

Aha ha.. hello..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Aha ha
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the XDA app.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for not using the XDA app.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda app..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for not using the XDA app.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using HTC one x

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 23, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for not using the XDA app.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because my galaxy s2 is better than your HTC one x

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

Both of you, enough of the comparison and return the Ban-Reality!

/me Bans you

apt-get remove
apt-get clean
~
~


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned because my galaxy s2 is better than your HTC one x
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being so.naive  SII is good, but obviously the One X and SIII are new, faster, bigger, better, popular-er, and have better software and more dev support

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 23, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for being so.naive  SII is good, but obviously the One X and SIII are new, faster, bigger, better, popular-er, and have better software and more dev support
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the galaxy nexus is smoother then sIII and htc one x together

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned because the galaxy nexus is smoother then sIII and htc one x together
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because my One X with an AOSP ROM is faster than 3 nexuses on AOSP.

Also, banned because sense is better \m/

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

Huge Ban, for derailment.


----------



## slking1989 (Jul 23, 2012)

BANNED EVERYONE COS THIS THREAD IS PISSIN ME OFF IN MY PARTICIPATED THREADS. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

slking1989 said:


> BANNED EVERYONE COS THIS THREAD IS PISSIN ME OFF IN MY PARTICIPATED THREADS.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using caps lock

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 23, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for using caps lock
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because we Will have always the discussen about which device is faster

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AnarchiX (Jul 23, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Banned because we Will have always the discussen about which device is faster
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because we won't.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 23, 2012)

AnarchiX said:


> Banned because we won't.

Click to collapse



Banned because we woll (best wat to answer unknown answers so its a win win situation) mixture between will and wont

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## dooshbag45 (Jul 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because we woll (best wat to answer unknown answers so its a win win situation) mixture between will and wont
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a win win WIN situation!

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## dooshbag45 (Jul 23, 2012)

dooshbag45 said:


> Banned for not having a win win WIN situation!
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned myself for Rick Rolling!

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

dooshbag45 said:


> Banned myself for Rick Rolling!
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling Douche wrong


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for spelling Douche wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for using 2 smilies consecutively

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for using 2 smilies consecutively
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse




I can haz ur ramz ban

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## _base2 (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I can haz ur ramz ban
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahahahahaha

BANNED. 

///FNV ::: Y U NO MAKE BACON?!\\\


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 23, 2012)

_base2 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> BANNED.
> 
> ///FNV ::: Y U NO MAKE BACON?!\\\

Click to collapse



Banned because bacon is a crime...a tasty crime...

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned because look at my new sig (now with animated smiles)

:shocked: Sent from the phone of Gamers :shocked:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because look at my new sig (now with animated smiles)
> 
> :shocked: Sent from the phone of Gamers :shocked:

Click to collapse



Everyones banned (but the guy i quoted) because of siezures XD

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Everyones banned (but the guy i quoted) because of siezures XD
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for triple posting and auto-banning. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned because of Megan fox being present

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because look at my new sig (now with animated smiles)
> 
> :shocked: Sent from the phone of Gamers :shocked:

Click to collapse



Xperia Play? Or One X?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Xperia Play? Or One X?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning in the ban thread next time you want to ask ask a question put banned in front.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for not banning in the ban thread next time you want to ask ask a question put banned in front.

Click to collapse



Banned for excessively using the word ban and it's variants in a sentence.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for excessively using the word ban and it's variants in a sentence.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I can Use Ban,Banned,Banning all I damn please


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause I can Use Ban,Banned,Banning all I damn please

Click to collapse



Banned for being badass 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 24, 2012)

0--1000--2000--3000--4000--5000-6000
!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!
______________________________________↑___

Banned because ban meter v1.9 is almost going to evolve! Banns are just under the 6000 ban Max limit 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> 0--1000--2000--3000--4000--5000-6000
> !-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!-!
> ______________________________________↑___
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's still under 9000


----------



## boborone (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's still under 9000

Click to collapse



Banned

Tweet "over 9000"

You get a funny response. Happened to me Sunday night.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned
> 
> Tweet "over 9000"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I only use twitter for free SMS service


----------



## boborone (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I only use twitter for free SMS service

Click to collapse



Banned do tell

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned do tell
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Banned because add your number to your twitter account from the settings and make it send you SMSs when someone mentions you..

It helps a lot, there's internet everywhere, but I don't always have credit in my prepaid balance


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned do tell
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the
BIG DOG ON THE PORCH ..

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## boborone (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because add your number to your twitter account from the settings and make it send you SMSs when someone mentions you..
> 
> It helps a lot, there's internet everywhere, but I don't always have credit in my prepaid balance

Click to collapse



Banned cause I have that but haven't figured out how to send messages via text to twitter. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LJE (Jul 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause I have that but haven't figured out how to send messages via text to twitter.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Banned for failing at figuring out stuff 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for failing at figuring out stuff
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not pointing him to google


----------



## LJE (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not pointing him to google

Click to collapse



Banned for no realizing he was already facing Google.
Google is everywhere... it knows where you are :shocked:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 24, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for no realizing he was already facing Google.
> Google is everywhere... it knows where you are :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Google isn't I'm my shoe! Banned for false information!

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Google isn't I'm my shoe! Banned for false information!
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Google it to see you're wrong. Banned. And ban for all those weird :shocked:   :shocked: :shocked:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## icoltsfan94 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for not believing that Google is everywhere.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikef (Jul 24, 2012)

icoltsfan94 said:


> Banned for not believing that Google is everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the mods are everywhere, especially in OT. Friendly 10-post warning, they have been known to delete posts before. :laugh::crying:


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jul 24, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not knowing the mods are everywhere, especially in OT. Friendly 10-post warning, they have been known to delete posts before. :laugh::crying:

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing too much.

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 24, 2012)

Blacklabel84 said:


> banning myself cause i banned the person above me so someone hop on halo reach
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned cause I was on halo reach all day. My gamer tag is the same name as on xda

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## manoranjan2050 (Jul 24, 2012)

banned ... b,coz u use android..

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned because Megan fox is on this thread  

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 24, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because Megan fox is on this thread
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for spreading rumors


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because Megan fox is on this thread
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you just wish she was on you (toe thumb FTL).


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned because your name is lame

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 24, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because your name is lame
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because all names are lame except mine. So original. And a man named BugBytes gave it to me. Ahh memories

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because all names are lame except mine. So original. And a man named BugBytes gave it to me. Ahh memories
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



banned for fapping to your past

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## ICS 4.0 (Jul 24, 2012)

I ban you for banning the other guy

Sent from my RoOtEd DROID RAZR


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for fapping to your past
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Erm... ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










ICS 4.0 said:


> I ban you for banning the other guy
> 
> Sent from my RoOtEd DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Banned for not being the right guy. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## ICS 4.0 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for including self portrait.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Erm... ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being the left guy

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## ICS 4.0 (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for being the left guy
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the left guy

Sent from Droid Razr Android 1.6


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 24, 2012)

ICS 4.0 said:


> Banned for banning the left guy
> 
> Sent from Droid Razr Android 1.6

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning THE guy. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not banning THE guy.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse




banned for not banning 'DA guy' and for not putting quotation marks in




theDroidfanatic said:


> Xperia Play? Or One X?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i have H.O.X.

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i have H.O.X.
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I do too  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 24, 2012)

Also, banned for not checking this awesome thread out: 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1785953

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 24, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Also, banned for not checking this awesome thread out:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1785953
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting that nice link

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 24, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for posting that nice link
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm flattered 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 24, 2012)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because I'm flattered
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for been flattered 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 24, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned for been flattered
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smiley

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for the banning the use of  a smiley


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Jul 24, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> Banned for the banning the use of  a smiley

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for the banning of the usage of smilies 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jul 24, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> Banned for the banning the use of  a smiley

Click to collapse



 welcome kkrraazzyy.nice to have another sl user..as a sort of welcome i ban u


----------



## GuestK00105 (Jul 24, 2012)

loneagl said:


> welcome kkrraazzyy.nice to have another sl user..as a sort of welcome i ban u

Click to collapse



Banned for being a smart ass 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for properly welcoming a member into this thread. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for properly welcoming a member into this thread.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Banned for sitting under a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G noobs


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sitting under a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G noobs

Click to collapse



Banned because you are disguised as a tree 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for taking the time to T-Y-P-E like this. 
And no, I didn't type like that, I cut out pieces from the Internet and pasted it here. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 24, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for taking the time to T-Y-P-E like this.
> And no, I didn't type like that, I cut out pieces from the Internet and pasted it here.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Banned for being blind 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being blind
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being here. 

I want a gli logo on my sig too. :sad:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being here.
> 
> I want a gli logo on my sig too. :sad:

Click to collapse



Banned because only mafia members are allowed to have that


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because only mafia members are allowed to have that

Click to collapse









But, how can I be one?


----------



## GRudolf94 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for not banning, for asking a Q in a non-question thread and for such an inappropriate use of such an overused meme. Triple-ban!

Sent from either a P920 or P990, or MB860...or a piece of pudding.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

GRudolf94 said:


> Banned for not banning, for asking a Q in a non-question thread and for such an inappropriate use of such an overused meme. Triple-ban!
> 
> Sent from either a P920 or P990, or MB860...or a piece of pudding.

Click to collapse



Uhh Sorry. I skipped your message. What did you just said. .. .... ...


WHAM!!!!   
BAN!!!!


----------



## loneagl (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Uhh Sorry. I skipped your message. What did you just said. .. .... ...
> 
> 
> WHAM!!!!
> BAN!!!!

Click to collapse



John mcclane, do u only ever ban people??:what:


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

loneagl said:


> John mcclane, do u only ever ban people??:what:

Click to collapse



Why? Do you feel ban-less? :silly:

In that case. Banned!

Keep it rolling!


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Why? Do you feel ban-less? :silly:
> 
> In that case. Banned!
> 
> Keep it rolling!

Click to collapse



banned from banning someone who felt ban-less

such a good heart you have


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned from banning someone who felt ban-less
> 
> such a good heart you have

Click to collapse



Banned for creating a loop!

Enjoy it.

Y U NO use punctuation marks?


----------



## htccraze (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for creating a loop!
> 
> Enjoy it.
> 
> Y U NO use punctuation marks?

Click to collapse



Y U NO makea any gooda more movies lately....banned!! Make a Hudson Hawk 2.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Y U NO makea any gooda more movies lately....banned!! Make a Hudson Hawk 2.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because....  you'll see. There's a 4D soon. :silly::laugh::silly:


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for using 666 as a crutch

This kindle is on pure jelly bean


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because....  you'll see. There's a 4D soon. :silly::laugh::silly:

Click to collapse



That is twice as much as Double D! Banned for not producing evidence.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for using 666 as a crutch
> 
> This kindle is on pure jelly bean

Click to collapse



Banned because of this ->  







:silly::silly::silly:


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because of this ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

BANNED!.

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because of this ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban cause you need to goto the MAFIA thread NAO!! For questioning!!!


----------



## loneagl (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause lions don't deliver Jesus's Messages

Click to collapse



Banned because Jesus works at the hospital. He is a custodian.  

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because Jesus works at the hospital. He is a custodian.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned because you need anger management.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned because you need that anger management and :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned because you need anger management :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for double post.


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for double post.

Click to collapse



Banned for double Quote in Signature.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banner because im really bored.
Im in bed but cant sleep:sly:

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banner because im really bored.
> Im in bed but cant sleep:sly:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because he is really bored. :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for telling me im bored.
Im going to download first jelly bean port for galaxy mini. See you in new rom.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## LJE (Jul 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for telling me im bored.
> Im going to download first jelly bean port for galaxy mini. See you in new rom.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping coolsandie trapped in your new rom.
What kind of witchcraft is this :shocked:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 24, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for keeping coolsandie trapped in your new rom.
> What kind of witchcraft is this :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for publishing gossips about me.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned coz jelly bean failed. The download was toooo sloooowwww.
Wifi is so slow here, after 5 min only 2%...

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz jelly bean failed. The download was toooo sloooowwww.
> Wifi is so slow here, after 5 min only 2%...
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for not waiting for alpha 2.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 24, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Banned for not waiting for alpha 2.

Click to collapse



Banned coz i just wanted to test it.
But i think the galaxy mini will only run stable with gingerbread roms

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i just wanted to test it.
> But i think the galaxy mini will only run stable with gingerbread roms
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because the mini is soo mini

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because the mini is soo mini
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## LJE (Jul 24, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not obvious to an ant.
The mini would seem maxi. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ICS 4.0 (Jul 24, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because it's not obvious to an ant.
> The mini would seem maxi.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for including ants in this

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## LJE (Jul 24, 2012)

ICS 4.0 said:


> Banned for including ants in this
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for excluding ants when ants can count to 2 and a half potato.
Especially the bullet ant.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 25, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for excluding ants when ants can count to 2 and a half potato.
> Especially the bullet ant.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for knowing an ant can count potatoes.

Potatoes are infinite. The end.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned for knowing an ant can count potatoes.
> 
> Potatoes are infinite. The end.

Click to collapse



Banned because the Irish Potato Famine empirically disproves your statement.


----------



## LJE (Jul 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because the Irish Potato Famine empirically disproves your statement.

Click to collapse



Banned for disproving statements like an Irish boss 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 25, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for disproving statements like an Irish boss
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i disagree for no reason

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for disproving statements like an Irish boss
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned. Like an assistant manager (screw the "like a boss" crap

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## jcmaddox1 (Jul 25, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for disproving statements like an Irish boss
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being an Irish boss.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned because you can't speak frençh

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## LJE (Jul 25, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because you can't speak frençh
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't speak potato.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because you can't speak frençh
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Interdit parce que Google translate fait ressembler je peux


----------



## LJE (Jul 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Interdit parce que Google translate fait ressembler je peux

Click to collapse



Whatato istato thatato craptato?
Thatato isn'tato potato.
BANNED  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wtf.. 
I hereby ban you all forever..never should anyone else post after me

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loneagl (Jul 25, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Wtf..
> I hereby ban you all forever..never should anyone else post after me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I do n what's more,i ban u on top of that


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

loneagl said:


> I do n what's more,i ban u on top of that

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a bad enough dude to rescue the president.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for not being a bad enough dude to rescue the president.

Click to collapse



Banned because Dafuq happened to the Prez?

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for using dafuq but not recognizing the greatest meme of all time.


----------



## loneagl (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## hiu115 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## LJE (Jul 25, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned for assuming that a ban could be done by attaching pictures
> 
> and for the creepy bat-joker.

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 25, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned for assuming that a ban could be done by attaching pictures
> 
> and for the creepy bat-joker.

Click to collapse



Banned for implying it can't.

Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## loneagl (Jul 25, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned for assuming that a ban could be done by attaching pictures
> 
> and for the creepy bat-joker.

Click to collapse



I do n you are


----------



## loneagl (Jul 25, 2012)

ban the person who thinks my avatar is creepy...it's actually cute .look at the bulging cheeks ,the red full lips n the cute pigtails that adorn it bonny head


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

loneagl said:


> ban the person who thinks my avatar is creepy...it's actually cute .look at the bulging cheeks ,the red full lips n the cute pigtails that adorn it bonny head

Click to collapse



Creep. Banned. 

I like trains. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## ICS 4.0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Creep. Banned.
> 
> I like trains.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned for liking trains

Sent from my rooted Droid Razr
Android 4.0.4


----------



## mikef (Jul 25, 2012)

ICS 4.0 said:


> Banned for liking trains
> 
> Sent from my rooted Droid Razr
> Android 4.0.4

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the sticky noted thread. 10-post Warning


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for being a mofo

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Jul 25, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a mofo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because it is for his own good.


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 25, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because it is for his own good.

Click to collapse



banned because you don't know what's good for anybody


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> banned because you don't know what's good for anybody

Click to collapse



Banned because he does.

 Good work letting the noobs know who's boss!! And noobs, read the freaking rules!!

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because he does.
> 
> Good work letting the noobs know who's boss!! And noobs, read the freaking rules!!
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



banned because you dont know what's good for anybody either..

god damn when will people learn that the only people know what's good for them is themselves


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> banned because you dont know what's good for anybody either..
> 
> god damn when will people learn that the only people know what's good for them is themselves

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a person.... meow..

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for not having a pony avatar.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for not having a pony avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a guinea pig avatar 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for not having a guinea pig avatar
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a cat avatar 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not having a cat avatar
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned because ponies > cats.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because ponies > cats.

Click to collapse



No. Look at this 








I'd like to see a pony cuter than that. Banned. 


sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## Soap (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for not having a soap avatar!!

This is my signature.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not having a cat avatar
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Bannes coz my cat doesnt want to be photographed.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for not having a soap avatar!!
> 
> This is my signature.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm to dirty for that. 

*oh no he didn't!* *oh snap* 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned because my coffee cup is more awesomer then yours.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Banned because my coffee cup is more awesomer then yours.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My teacup is better:

Super-teacup-ban

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> My teacup is better:
> View attachment 1220639
> Super-teacup-ban
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse








Banned. Nuff said. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned. Nuff said.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned because that stuff can eat through rust.


----------



## LJE (Jul 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because that stuff can eat through rust.

Click to collapse



Banned because this can't 






Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## GRudolf94 (Jul 25, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned because this can't
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for appending onemore useless image to a thread already filled with them.

Sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 25, 2012)

GRudolf94 said:


> Banned for appending onemore useless image to a thread already filled with them.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310

Click to collapse



Banned because the pic thread is the thread for photos...not the potato thread

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for typing potato 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## John McClane (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned because you did the same!


----------



## youngshredder (Jul 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you did the same!

Click to collapse



Banned for not typing potato

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2012)

youngshredder said:


> Banned for not typing potato
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Superultramegasaswesomemegapotatoban!

I won 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## mikef (Jul 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Superultramegasaswesomemegapotatoban!
> 
> I won
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Yes, you won... My Banhammer. BAN!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 25, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Yes, you won... My Banhammer. BAN!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for banning a person who won against you, with a banhammer.

President Obama bans you!

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Yes, you won... My Banhammer. BAN!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ouwch.. banned (from in the hospital)

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Ouwch.. banned (from in the hospital)
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for lying, weapons are not allowed at hospitals


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lying, weapons are not allowed at hospitals

Click to collapse



They aren't. True. But I'm bored.
Banned.

Hey, you're a cyanide and happiness fan! :highfive:

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lying, weapons are not allowed at hospitals

Click to collapse



Banned because th...oh...your right...

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> They aren't. True. But I'm bored.
> Banned.
> 
> Hey, you're a cyanide and happiness fan! :highfive:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because yeah I love C&H  :highfive:


gmaster1 said:


> Banned because th...oh...your right...
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for lagging


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lagging

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling him to install swap.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## gesange (Jul 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for not telling him to install swap.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because your android on the picture didnt already eat the whole apple logo


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2012)

gesange said:


> Banned because your android on the picture didnt already eat the whole apple logo

Click to collapse



Banned coz hes slow coz hes enjoying it.
Com on! Leave the android just eat that delicius apple at its own speed!


Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz hes slow coz hes enjoying it.
> Com on! Leave the android just eat that delicius apple at its own speed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because that was my avatar on a different site

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because that was my avatar on a different site
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



You Banned coz my gf don't have a hand band 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for not being literate.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Banned for not being literate.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a wireless pirate.. 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## iok1 (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for not being a wireless pirate..
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



I ban you for the most original ban I've seen in a while. 

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for encouraging any form of piracy.


----------



## iok1 (Jul 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for encouraging any form of piracy.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person. 

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 25, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person.
> 
> Sent from my Sensational phone

Click to collapse



Banned because he didn't  that was piracy  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

iok1 said:


> I ban you for the most original ban I've seen in a while.
> 
> Sent from my Sensational phone

Click to collapse



Banned cause thanks.. I guess 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## AshtonTS (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause thanks.. I guess
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Banned for being unsure


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for being unsure

Click to collapse



Banned for always being sure 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for always being sure
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Banned for sending from the pool. WHY UR FONE NO DIE 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for sending from the pool. WHY UR FONE NO DIE
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned for NOT sending from the pool... Beer, sun and cellphones in the pool, not much can compete. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## Monk4Life (Jul 26, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for NOT sending from the pool... Beer, sun and cellphones in the pool, not much can compete.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned for being at a lame pool with NO hot babe's otherwise you would have mentioned this.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for being at a lame pool with NO hot babe's otherwise you would have mentioned this.

Click to collapse



Banned cause my gf is a hot babe 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause my gf is a hot babe
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Banned because we both can't have hot babe's for gfs in this thread. I win. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause my gf is a hot babe
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



banned for not giving a picture of your gf.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned for not giving a picture of your gf.

Click to collapse



Banned cause there is a pic in the photoof me and her  in xdaers thread , go look 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned because we both can't have hot babe's for gfs in this thread. I win.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned cause go look 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause go look
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Banned for ______________

Yes that's right. I ban you for lines. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for ______________
> 
> Yes that's right. I ban you for lines.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned because you aren't on a phone OR a tablet, but on some sort of candy or sweetbread. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for ______________
> 
> Yes that's right. I ban you for lines.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned cause your signature can cause seizures  

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause your signature can cause seizures
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Banned because that can only happen if you are epileptic 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because that can only happen if you are epileptic
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting about cancer


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for forgetting about cancer

Click to collapse



Bananananananananed

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bananananananananed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banananannaananaed for you too, sir


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banananannaananaed for you too, sir

Click to collapse



Banned because banana. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned because banana.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned because banana bans are the best


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because banana bans are the best

Click to collapse



But what about bandana bans? Here try one, 

Banned because bandana ban. 

How does that make you *takes if glasses* feel?

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> But what about bandana bans? Here try one,
> 
> Banned because bandana ban.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because a bandanna is not a banana

this is a bandana:






this is a banana:


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because a bandanna is not a banana
> 
> this is a bandana:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that is the coolest guy ever. Revolutionizing head wear. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because that is the coolest guy ever. Revolutionizing head wear.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned because i have no idea who that is


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned because your name has satans number in it

This kindle is on pure jelly bean


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ahahahaha

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 26, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Ahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not banana banning anyone. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## Sora3004 (Jul 26, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for not banana banning anyone.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a banana as your avatar

Tapatalked 2 using my LT18i-ArcKnight


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Sora3004 said:


> Banned for having a banana as your avatar
> 
> Tapatalked 2 using my LT18i-ArcKnight

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that his avatar stands for something great.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sora3004 (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned because I eat that great something for breakfast everyday 

Tapatalked 2 using my LT18i-ArcKnight


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned because your mom died

This kindle is on pure jelly bean


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because your mom died
> 
> This kindle is on pure jelly bean

Click to collapse



Banned for





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mikef (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for needing a picture to ban.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for needing a picture to ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me a hard time, when the douche who posted before me posted nonsense.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mikef (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Banned for giving me a hard time, when the douche who posted before me posted nonsense.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I would give you a hard time when I was only following the rules of the thread. :crying:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for thinking I would give you a hard time when I was only following the rules of the thread. :crying:

Click to collapse



Banned for being so emotional

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned because you were awake

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 26, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because you were awake
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the clock is almost 8 am here


----------



## mallen462 (Jul 26, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because the clock is almost 8 am here

Click to collapse



Banned because it's my bed time

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 26, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned because it's my bed time
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because its 3:40 am and I'm hungry. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## LJE (Jul 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because its 3:40 am and I'm hungry.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



WHY U NO SEE MOON.
BANNED!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 26, 2012)

LJE said:


> WHY U NO SEE MOON.
> BANNED!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



WHY U NO GET BANNED. O WAIT. U BANNED NOW CAUSE U BANNED. HA HA HA. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> WHY U NO GET BANNED. O WAIT. U BANNED NOW CAUSE U BANNED. HA HA HA.
> 
> sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned for poor grammar.

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for poor grammar.
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Banned for judging a person's grammar.
BANCANNON ACTIVATED

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for grammar ban.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 26, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for grammar ban.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for teh ban. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for teh ban.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Banned for being on the interweb, only cool guys are allowed there.

Sent from my Piece of Crap.


----------



## scoffyburito (Jul 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for being on the interweb, only cool guys are allowed there.
> 
> Sent from my Piece of Crap.

Click to collapse



So your running the latest version of the internet as well? 

Banned

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 26, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> So your running the latest version of the internet as well?
> 
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because we run the interweb 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## matgras (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned because looking on the interweb for snorlax eating apple pie and some peaches

HAAAAAAX!!!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 26, 2012)

matgras said:


> Banned because looking on the interweb for snorlax eating apple pie and some peaches
> 
> HAAAAAAX!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being on the interweb. Get off the interweb. I rule the interweb.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for being on the interweb. Get off the interweb. I rule the interweb.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for excessive use of interweb, the word as well


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for excessive use of interweb, the word as well

Click to collapse



Banned because I am trying to report someone thru the Xda app

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## LJE (Jul 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because I am trying to report someone thru the Xda app
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for reporting someone...
Only I report people.
I'm reporting that you're BANNED!!!

Receiving report that race55 is banned
Confirming ban.
Confirmed.
'Activating ban'

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 26, 2012)

LJE said:


> Banned for reporting someone...
> Only I report people.
> I'm reporting that you're BANNED!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Activating permaban for user LJE.........

Permaban successfull.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## AwaisKhan (Jul 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Activating permaban for user LJE.........
> 
> Permaban successfull.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent from my Play using xda premium


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

AwaisKhan said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my Play using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for posting just one word


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned because I'm late for work, fml. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

Supernova Ban Lv.99+ HP.9999 MP.9999
*Overkill*

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for suspected use of cheat codes

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

IP banned because of cheating in xda forums

Sent from my awesome Galaxy W using tapatalk


----------



## redgrass83 (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> IP banned because of cheating in xda forums
> 
> Sent from my awesome Galaxy W using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning banners.. 

Sent from a kick ass 100% supercharged jellybean fueled Canadian Atrix.......


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because your mom died
> 
> This kindle is on pure jelly bean

Click to collapse









Also, banned.

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




redgrass83 said:


> Banned for banning banners..
> 
> Sent from a kick ass 100% supercharged jellybean fueled Canadian Atrix.......

Click to collapse



Banned for redgrass, when it is clearly brunette.


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

banned for using a picture of Dr. House without his permission to ban people
He could someday be your lifesaver, banner

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned for using a picture of Dr. House without his permission to ban people
> He could someday be your lifesaver, banner
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for missing the point. Also, my second ban is what you should have focused on.


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for missing the point. Also, my second ban is what you should have focused on.

Click to collapse



Banned for missing MY point. And... Banned for secondary ban

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for using CAPS.


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for using CAPS.

Click to collapse



Banned coz I hate the way you laugh 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loneagl (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cuz i got kicked off a non-banning thread for banning a person in a midst of a pretty heavy discussion
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29358932
Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i got kicked off a non-banning thread for banning a person in a midst of a pretty heavy discussion
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29358932
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking our thread was a ban thread


----------



## loneagl (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for thinking our thread was a ban thread

Click to collapse



Sorry...

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned you all.. I don't care..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning and no apologies


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for not banning and no apologies

Click to collapse



I ban you. And fart on you

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> I ban you. And fart on you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for farting a member. Gross! 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jul 26, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> I ban you. And fart on you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being disgusting

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being disgusting
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for living in Disneyland town


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 26, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being disgusting
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ban you both and fart on you.. ooh wait **** is coming out as well.. ooh well drop it on you guys
 enjoy.. thank me later







John McClane said:


> Banned for farting a member. Gross!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loneagl (Jul 26, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Banned for being disgusting
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Hurt is my new favorite band.on a side note abuse of sid is my favorite

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Ban you both and fart on you.. ooh wait **** is coming out as well.. ooh well drop it on you guys
> enjoy.. thank me laterView attachment 1223449
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being immature and hope you get banned for real as soon as M_T_M sees whats u done


----------



## 2scampy (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for being immature and hope you get banned for real as soon as M_T_M sees whats u done

Click to collapse



Banned for not being content with the first ban and hoping for an additional ban, when a simple ban was sufficient and a ban ban was simply overkill (despite the awful mental picture conjured up by a ban + nasty biological function ban).


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 26, 2012)

OK going back to work lunch is over.. I ban you all one last time before I got off work...and fart on you all slightly silent.. aaaahh

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 26, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> OK going back to work lunch is over.. I ban you all one last time before I got off work...and fart on you all slightly silent.. aaaahh
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't have a nose! Your farts can't hurt me!!!! Muahahahahahahaa 

Banned for fart fail!

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## markapowell (Jul 26, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for failing to ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can read!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jul 26, 2012)

markapowell said:


> Banned because you can read!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a n00b


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for being a n00b

Click to collapse



Banned for calling noob! With 0s

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 26, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned for being a n00b

Click to collapse



Banned for calling a person noob on xda 

Sent from BMW Powered by Android ICS Nitro


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Banned for calling a person noob on xda
> 
> Sent from BMW Powered by Android ICS Nitro

Click to collapse



Noob


















Banned 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned




Heartless





Bastard




: props :

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

No





















More













Spaces







Wham! Ban! 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having the most spaces on this page.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for racism. We all know what the sign *REALLY* said...


----------



## wojtek267 (Jul 26, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for racism. We all know what the sign *REALLY* said...

Click to collapse



Banned for stupid nick


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking you are banned

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YES


































A lot




























More





































Spaces




























And

























Bans




































P.s.
































Your


























Banned...and i think i am now the space king

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> YES
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> gmaster1 said:
> 
> 
> > YES
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bannd because of quote fail

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Bannd because of quote fail
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for this





Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned because I'm Bosstnt


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 26, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because I'm Bosstnt

Click to collapse



Banned because a tornado just came through my town! :c

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 26, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because I'm Bosstnt

Click to collapse



Banned because I try to buy an xbox 360 for $50!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because I try to buy an xbox 360 for $50!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you could've gotten one for 34.99.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 26, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because you could've gotten one for 34.99.

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me a link! 

*Mod edit:* The swear filter is there for a reason.  Stop trying to get round it.

I want xbox

JUMP IN!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for needing a link.

Click Me


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 27, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not giving me a link!
> 
> Give me that Fcking link!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a link to yourself 

Sent from the new discovered Galaxy named Nexus


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for needing a link.
> 
> Click Me

Click to collapse



*Mod edit:* The swear filter is there for a reason.  Stop trying to get round it.


























JUMP IN!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for needing a link.
> 
> Click Me

Click to collapse








Banned 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse




BANNED for not giving me a free xbox 360!
Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

race55 said:


> BANNED for not giving me a free xbox 360!
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse







Banned.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

race55 said:


> BANNED for not giving me a free xbox 360!
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I have two 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I have two
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Banned because consoles are crap.  Banned because you don't play pc games. Banned because, banned. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned because consoles are crap.  Banned because you don't play pc games. Banned because, banned.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Consoles are nice to have for party's. I do play PC and Mac games. Banned because, banned. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Consoles are nice to have for party's. I do play PC and Mac games. Banned because, banned.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Banned because mac.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because mac.

Click to collapse



Mac because banned, amiright? 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Mac because banned, amiright?
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned because I had to make sure it wasn't that Mafia thread.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the mafia, next time it's the fishes for you.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Banned for mentioning the mafia, next time it's the fishes for you.

Click to collapse



Banned because Spiderman used bing in Amazing Spiderman.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because Spiderman used bing in Amazing Spiderman.

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying "spoiler alert". I would have gotten a good laugh out of that.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Banned for not saying "spoiler alert". I would have gotten a good laugh out of that.

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be glad I saved you the cost of admission to an otherwise realistic movie.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because you should be glad I saved you the cost of admission to an otherwise realistic movie.

Click to collapse



I know you have never been banned for this... banned for writing your name backwards. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I know you have never been banned for this... banned for writing your name backwards.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Banned for bad intel. I've been banned no less than three times for that in this thread.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for bad intel. I've been banned no less than three times for that in this thread.

Click to collapse



Kiellettyjä olla käyttämättä Google kääntää kieltää joku suomalainen!

Probably won't translate as intended... :hmm:

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Kiellettyjä olla käyttämättä Google kääntää kieltää joku suomalainen!
> 
> Probably won't translate as intended... :hmm:
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



"Prohibited not to use Google translate to ban some Finnish!"

Banned for making no sense in other languages.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> "Prohibited not to use Google translate to ban some Finnish!"
> 
> Banned for making no sense in other languages.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



तुम मुझे कैसे पर प्रतिबंध लगाने की हिम्मत कैसे हुई! मैं तुम्हें को प्रतिबन्धित हिन्दी में

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> तुम मुझे कैसे पर प्रतिबंध लगाने की हिम्मत कैसे हुई! मैं तुम्हें को प्रतिबन्धित हिन्दी में
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



"How dare you ban? I block in Hindi"
Απο;κλε;ισμένο; για την παραγωγή με; χρήση το;υ; Google με;τάφραση για να καταλάβε;ι τη θέση αυ;τή και να κάνο;υ;ν αυ;τό.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> "How dare you ban? I block in Hindi"
> Απο;;κλε;;ισμένο;; για την παραγωγή με;; χρήση το;;υ;; Google με;;τάφραση για να καταλάβε;;ι τη θέση αυ;;τή και να κάνο;;υ;;ν αυ;;τό.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



"From? Stolen? Ismeno? For production? Use it? U; Google me? Tafrasi to understand? Position j hypertension? The and Kano? U? N UT? It."

Yeah I'm just gonna stop with google translate.... banned!

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## mallen462 (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> "From? Stolen? Ismeno? For production? Use it? U; Google me? Tafrasi to understand? Position j hypertension? The and Kano? U? N UT? It."
> 
> Yeah I'm just gonna stop with google translate.... banned!
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



I ban you and all above me for making this one of the most active threads on xda plus I see a lot of noobs where are all the old g's

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> I ban you and all above me for making this one of the most active threads on xda plus I see a lot of noobs where are all the old g's
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm no noob... and you're banned! But I agree we need some old timers in here. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for not being able to stand a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## loneagl (Jul 27, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for not being able to stand a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i like your sig

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz i like your sig
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't like your sig. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## loneagl (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned cause I don't like your sig.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz that's not a sig...it's the default xda sig

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xperia-pro (Jul 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz that's not a sig...it's the default xda sig
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for using batman's strange avatar...
I love him


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 27, 2012)

xperia-pro said:


> banned for using batman's strange avatar...
> I love him

Click to collapse



banned coz its more like joker


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Jul 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz its more like joker

Click to collapse



Banned for having no tapatalk sig

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

(Frank) said:


> Banned for having no tapatalk sig
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for boring sig

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## GobletSky31689 (Jul 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for boring sig
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 27, 2012)

GobletSky31689 said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite

Click to collapse



Banned because am driving to work and its Friday and I feel like banning someone like everyone... ITS FRIDAY BABY YEAAAAAH you bastards I fart on all of you


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for farting.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 27, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned because am driving to work and its Friday and I feel like banning someone like everyone... ITS FRIDAY BABY YEAAAAAH you bastards I fart on all of youView attachment 1224821
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for burping from where the sun don't shine. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for burping from where the sun don't shine.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Banned because i fart where the sun DOES shine

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

Masterfartban

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Masterfartban
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Superincrediblyawesomemegamasterspacesunfartburpban

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Tek120 (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for Disney farting 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for banning someone that has a amazing fart ban.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## loneagl (Jul 27, 2012)

As the mod is not banning u all its become my gleeful duty to ban u for farting all over xda.................BBBBAAAANNNNEEEEDDDD

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> As the mod is not banning u all its become my gleeful duty to ban u for farting all over xda.................BBBBAAAANNNNEEEEDDDD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being gleeful. Back in my day people only did that in their own homes and they sure as heck weren't proud of it.


----------



## mikef (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for being gleeful. Back in my day people only did that in their own homes and they sure as heck weren't proud of it.

Click to collapse



Banned because .... Get Off My Lawn You Kids!! :victory::laugh:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 27, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because .... Get Off My Lawn You Kids!! :victory::laugh:

Click to collapse



banned coz MBA is hardasamuthafuka :|


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz MBA is hardasamuthafuka :|

Click to collapse



Banned because banned

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 27, 2012)

anyone here playing dota 2?

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> anyone here playing dota 2?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because ur off topic in an off topic thread and banned because yes

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for not making sense!


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for also not making htc sense!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for talking about smart slash phones! :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for talking about smart slash phones! :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking about windows vista 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Yuck. Banned because you need to format your PC and install Windows ME (2013 Ed.)


----------



## loneagl (Jul 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Yuck. Banned because you need to format your PC and install Windows ME (2013 Ed.)

Click to collapse



Banned cuz Windows xp is my fav

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

XP Ban!
That explains a lot!  :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

7-ban

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because a tornado just came through my town! :c
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Where were you when this happened
 Banned for mentioning tornadoes

This kindle is on pure jelly bean


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Where were you when this happened
> Banned for mentioning tornadoes
> 
> This kindle is on pure jelly bean

Click to collapse



Banned for nit banning above you. 

Banned because north eastern pa. 

And banned for also mentioning... them..

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for *nit* banning above you.
> 
> Banned because north eastern pa.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned for NOT!!! 
Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for nit banning above you.
> 
> Banned because north eastern pa.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting that my own location had the most destructive tornado in us history

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for forgetting that my own location had the most destructive tornado in us history
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because we get some pretty bad tornadoes here as well.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for living in tornado Alley

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 27, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for living in tornado Alley
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for shadowing over the muscle car, not nice :/


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for shadowing over the muscle car, not nice :/

Click to collapse



Banned for not having one! :silly:

P.S. I know what you're thinking and can't ban me for the same reason, because I have 2 muscle cars. :laugh:


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for having more than one muscle car!


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Banned for having more than one muscle car!

Click to collapse



Banned, because ....... Wait you Jelly?   :silly:


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, because ....... Wait you Jelly?   :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not actually giving a ban reason. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for not actually giving a ban reason.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a good enough reason. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for failing into banning the guy above you!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for failing into banning the guy above you!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a conformist.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for being a conformist.

Click to collapse



Same ban purpose!

Well done fella.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

Coz im watching a movie. SILENCE!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

Sassy banned.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for not actually giving a ban reason.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being in beta mode forever

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being in beta mode forever
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong hyper-linking on your sig. :laugh:


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for wrong hyper-linking on your sig. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not notice that.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for being iron man

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for mixing man and metal

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

mdsaif92 said:


> Banned for mixing man and metal
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing man and metal have always been mixed. There's iron and a few other metals in your blood.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being iron man
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for still not correcting your Sig. :silly::silly::silly:

What are you waiting for..... Christmas. (Duke Nukem)


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for still not correcting your Sig. :silly::silly::silly:
> 
> What are you waiting for..... Christmas. (Duke Nukem)

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the correct person...

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not banning the correct person...
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to ban John McClane. Can't happen. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for trying to ban John McClane. Can't happen.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned because if that was true,  this thread wouldn't have lasted very long. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because if that was true,  this thread wouldn't have lasted very long.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because he only let's you THINK he's been banned, then comes back and throat punches your post with an actual ban . 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned because I am in dire need of a lemon slice wrapped around a gold brick.  

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Justice™ (Jul 27, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because I am in dire need of a lemon slice wrapped around a gold brick.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having one already

Sent from my XT615 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 28, 2012)

Justice™ said:


> Banned for not having one already
> 
> Sent from my XT615 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I make them for a living and give them to low income families of chipmunks. Business isn't going to well as the chipmunk economy is very good. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for not realizing man and metal have always been mixed. There's iron and a few other metals in your blood.

Click to collapse



Oh shoot, you got me big time, hence banned

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 28, 2012)

mdsaif92 said:


> Oh shoot, you got me big time, hence banned
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I just bought a xbox 360 elite with 3 controllers and a 120gb harddrive for $60!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 28, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because I just bought a xbox 360 elite with 3 controllers and a 120gb harddrive for $60!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for paying $60:banghead:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because this is what you're gonna get.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because this is what you're gonna get.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am going to pick it up, and already have picks of it. 

Btw, I don't see a 360 logo on there 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a ps3, hence BANNED

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 28, 2012)

mdsaif92 said:


> I have a ps3, hence BANNED
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have ps3 omega Xbox 630 supes and wii supreme :thumbup:
Now banned you all
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 28, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> I have ps3 omega Xbox 630 supes and wii supreme :thumbup:
> Now banned you all
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I also have a Wii and a ps3. Now I have them all.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 28, 2012)

I also have an all-in-one console which also happens to be a toaster and can iron clothes. Do you? No, banned! Forgot to mention an alarm clock too

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for still not correcting your Sig. :silly::silly::silly:
> 
> What are you waiting for..... Christmas. (Duke Nukem)

Click to collapse



Banned for being a female 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Jul 28, 2012)

i have a small car that can transform to anything, even Scarlett Johansson.:what:so there.Banned

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for using the word banned at the end of your sentence. 
Banned for Scarlett car. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Dwolf16 (Jul 28, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for using the word banned at the end of your sentence.
> Banned for Scarlett car.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Your banned for having a bane avatar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 28, 2012)

Dwolf16 said:


> Your banned for having a bane avatar.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I just broke a drum stick on rock band..

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## Dwolf16 (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because you touched my drum set. And I know its you because cops doesn't start till 9pm Eastern 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 28, 2012)

Dwolf16 said:


> Banned because you touched my drum steps. And I know its you because cops doesn't start till 9pm Eastern
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm confused?:sly:

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## Dwolf16 (Jul 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I'm confused?:sly:
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't get the step brothers reference 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 28, 2012)

Dwolf16 said:


> Banned because you didn't get the step brothers reference
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because neither of us got the step brothers reference


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because it's Shark Week.


----------



## Nick0703 (Jul 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned because neither of us got the step brothers reference

Click to collapse



Banned because I just saw a unicorn!

Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because I just saw a unicorn!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned because you didn't take a picture of it


----------



## JoeWawaw (Jul 28, 2012)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because I just saw a unicorn!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I like turtles. ^.^

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nick0703 (Jul 28, 2012)

JoeWawaw said:


> Banned because I like turtles. ^.^
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for liking turtles. :sly:

Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 28, 2012)

JoeWawaw said:


> Banned because I like turtles. ^.^
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for trolololololololing

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## Dwolf16 (Jul 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because it's Shark Week.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying about shark week 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JoeWawaw (Jul 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for trolololololololing
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking turtles. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

JoeWawaw said:


> Banned for not liking turtles.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having far too many "W"s in your name.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for having far too many "W"s in your name.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz receiving a storm.

Sent from the Heaven


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for misusing step brothers

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 28, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for misusing step brothers
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz i dont know what you were talking about but Step Brothers was an awesome movie.. xD


----------



## GermanyGSG (Jul 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i dont know what you were talking about but Step Brothers was an awesome movie.. xD

Click to collapse



Banned cuz talking about movie, but hey! This is XDA Developers Forum!

Sent from the Heaven


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i dont know what you were talking about but Step Brothers was an awesome movie.. xD

Click to collapse



I liked passion of the christ better* banned for not liking it 

*for this was a lie. Terrible movie IMO and not very realistic. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## tatperson (Jul 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I liked passion of the christ better* banned for not liking it
> 
> *for this was a lie. Terrible movie IMO and not very realistic.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying

Sent from that Atrix.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 28, 2012)

tatperson said:


> Banned for lying
> 
> Sent from that Atrix.

Click to collapse



Please forgive me. 

Banned for not forgiving me. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## Soap (Jul 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Please forgive me.
> 
> Banned for not forgiving me.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgive you.

This is my signature.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because he is a windows phone and they don't just forgive and forget, ya know? 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Cusa (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for breathing oxygen!


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 28, 2012)

Atrix_Owner said:


> Banned for breathing oxygen!

Click to collapse



Banned because I breath nitrogen. As do all of us. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because he is a windows phone and they don't just forgive and forget, ya know?
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Why? Windows vista phone? 







Atrix_Owner said:


> Banned for breathing oxygen!

Click to collapse



Banned coz i absolutely dont understand what that word means

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Why? Windows vista phone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't know what banned means? You should learn, because you are banned!

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> You don't know what banned means? You should learn, because you are banned!
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



banned for using this disturbing color in your sig.. :|


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned coz it wont care for me, im colourblind 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 28, 2012)

Atrix_Owner said:


> Banned for breathing oxygen!

Click to collapse



Banned for owning an atrix

This kindle is on pure jelly bean


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for owning an atrix
> 
> This kindle is on pure jelly bean

Click to collapse



Banned for not going in line

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for not going in line
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



banned for a strangely aligned sig


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for a strangely aligned sig

Click to collapse



Banned because thats only you

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Dwolf16 (Jul 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because thats only you
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because your post was sent from the phone of Gamers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 28, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for not banning the person above u in a thread dedicated to banning the person above u

Click to collapse



banned for the knowledge that you hold to post on forum.:laugh:


----------



## mikef (Jul 28, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned for the knowledge that you hold to post on forum.:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for not learning more.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not learning more.

Click to collapse



Banned for not teaching. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## mikef (Jul 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not teaching.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



You little .... Banned!
But unbanned from here: [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)
I'll teach you a thing or two..... :victory:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> You little .... Banned!
> But unbanned from here: [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)
> I'll teach you a thing or two..... :victory:

Click to collapse



banned for a little ban :silly:


----------



## mikef (Jul 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for a little ban :silly:

Click to collapse



banned


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> banned

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a funny pic...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 28, 2012)

*Ban the person above you. Reply to Thread*



mf2112 said:


> Banned for not learning more.

Click to collapse



banned for not teaching when asked.


----------



## mikef (Jul 28, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned for not teaching when asked.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the guy above you....

Maybe you should start here: [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 28, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not banning the guy above you....
> 
> Maybe you should start here: [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



Banned for helping the liluns... silly guy!

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2012)

TorBiI said:


> banned because I can

Click to collapse



Banned coz you can wath? Oh i yeeaaaah sure you can

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you can wath? Oh i yeeaaaah sure you can
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



banned coz i read our location


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrr banned coz you banned my

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr banned coz you banned my
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



*me
Grammar ban!


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2012)

TorBiI said:


> banned because I can do what ever I want ...troll

Click to collapse



Banned coz your a troll

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

TorBiI said:


> banned because I can do what ever I want ...troll

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't post in dev. Burn.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz your a troll
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



banned coz i am the oldest master troll in this thread..!! :highfive:


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i am the oldest master troll in this thread..!! :highfive:

Click to collapse



Banned coz im a masterfarter

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## lokeshsaini94 (Jul 28, 2012)

Everyone is banned because no one is here to ban me....

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 28, 2012)

TorBiI said:


> banned because you can read my mind. I burned the stick and I'm coming after you...look behind you

Click to collapse



Banned for not lighting said stick on fire and going after domini99. After all he did say he was a masterfarter. Haha!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned for the knowledge that you hold to post on forum.:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because i have more knowledge 
then him




Dwolf16 said:


> Banned because your post was sent from the phone of Gamers
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because 'well daaah

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 28, 2012)

Ban ^--------this guy for thinking he's a G master 1 lol


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> Ban ^--------this guy for thinking he's a G master 1 lol

Click to collapse



Banned because it stands for gamingmaster1

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 29, 2012)

Ban because my internet is lagging and I keep getting used on reach. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Dwolf16 (Jul 29, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Ban because my internet is lagging and I keep getting used on reach.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you confused me about reach. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 29, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not lighting said stick on fire and going after domini99. After all he did say he was a masterfarter. Haha!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being an htc fanatic when you know apple is kicking your but

This kindle is on pure jelly bean


----------



## Dwolf16 (Jul 29, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being an htc fanatic when you know apple is kicking your but
> 
> This kindle is on pure jelly bean

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm waiting for my gf to get out of work. Plus you deserved it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned cuz your gf aint outta work and i felt like it


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 29, 2012)

Dwolf16 said:


> Banned because you confused me about reach.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because u didn't know I was talking about halo. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 29, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Banned because u didn't know I was talking about halo.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz Halo was awesome, too bad the latest one is only for Consoles & not PC


----------



## lreyes (Jul 29, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz Halo was awesome, too bad the latest one is only for Consoles & not PC

Click to collapse



U mean Xbox 360  trolololol lalalalala o o o ah.....nvm haha but hey at least u got halo for a good working gaming PC 
Halo used to be bad ass until it got more complicated 
sent from my DeRpY SuPeRsOnIc


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 29, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> U mean Xbox 360  trolololol lalalalala o o o ah.....nvm haha but hey at least u got halo for a good working gaming PC
> Halo used to be bad ass until it got more complicated
> sent from my DeRpY SuPeRsOnIc

Click to collapse



Bad boy/girl. Banned for long post. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 29, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Bad boy/girl. Banned for long post.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



banned coz noobs drove away the best developer for my Optimus One - hephappy who was almost out with a final ICS release.. :crying:
Now my phone really sucks


----------



## wwcjr91 (Jul 29, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz noobs drove away the best developer for my Optimus One

Click to collapse



Banned for having emotions.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 29, 2012)

wwcjr91 said:


> Banned for having emotions.

Click to collapse



banned coz even R2D2 had emotions..


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 29, 2012)

banned dustin for not banning the guy above him, also for halo.


----------



## enzotheresa (Jul 29, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned dustin for not banning the guy above him, also for halo.

Click to collapse



banned because I have to 

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## bolillo (Jul 29, 2012)

enzotheresa said:


> banned because I have to
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570

Click to collapse



Banned cause u don't really have to ^^

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned coz u really have to once you're in this thread. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## okmijnlp (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for using slang. 

Sent from my CM9 powered monster!


----------



## lreyes (Jul 29, 2012)

okmijnlp said:


> Banned for using slang.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 powered monster!

Click to collapse



Ban for not knowing proper English grammer and what is short for long words like cause.cause is a word 

sent from my DeRpY SuPeRsOnIc


----------



## GRudolf94 (Jul 29, 2012)

Grammer? I think you mean *grammar, sir. Banned for that. Also banned for not using apostrophes when needed, such as in 'cause. Also, the word "cause" doesn't fit in your last sentence.

Sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 29, 2012)

GRudolf94 said:


> Grammer? I think you mean *grammar, sir. Banned for that. Also banned for not using apostrophes when needed, such as in 'cause.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out his mistakes....

Sent from heaven!


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for sending me something from heaven. 
Hell has the best stuff. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 29, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for pointing out his mistakes....
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling God I said "Ohai!"

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## enzotheresa (Jul 29, 2012)

banned because neymar just scored a goal on olympics vs belarusia

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 29, 2012)

enzotheresa said:


> banned because neymar just scored a goal on olympics vs belarusia
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570

Click to collapse



banned coz i'm too busy to watch olympics :/


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because the premier league is yet to start.

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned coz i dont know what league means

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because you should really get some decorations for that rock you're living under. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Justice™ (Jul 29, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned because you should really get some decorations for that rock you're living under.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realising there's not a decent furniture shop in a 10-mile radius around his rock.

Sent from my SoftwinerEvb using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned coz im not living under a rock





















Im living in a trashcan

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 29, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im not living under a rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz i just put a rock on your trashcan.
Boom, you are under a rock now.. :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned coz, wrong trashcan. It was that pink one over there

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 29, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im not living under a rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for living in trashcan 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 30, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Banned for living in trashcan
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for living in a recycling bin

I has a signature on teh interwebz.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for living in a recycling bin
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz.

Click to collapse



Banned for recycling yourself


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for recycling yourself

Click to collapse



Banned for hating the earth!

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for hating the earth!
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



Banned because the earth can screw itself


----------



## FernBch (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because the earth IS getting screwed.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Banned because the earth IS getting screwed.

Click to collapse



Banned for fapping too much using random holes in the earth


----------



## wwcjr91 (Jul 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im not living under a rock.

Click to collapse




Banned for not accepting that you can grow anything you want in the garden of your mind.


----------



## wwcjr91 (Jul 30, 2012)

wwcjr91 said:


> Banned for not accepting that you can grow anything you want in the garden of your mind.

Click to collapse




Banned for believing such malarky and having a slow edge network connection that mislead you into quoting the wrong person.


----------



## flipq88 (Jul 30, 2012)

wwcjr91 said:


> Banned for believing such malarky and having a slow edge network connection that mislead you into quoting the wrong person.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking back to yourself. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 30, 2012)

elflip88 said:


> Banned for talking back to yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because we are all talking to ourselves. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## mikef (Jul 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because we are all talking to ourselves.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



I'm not. I'm busy banning you, silently.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dwolf16 said:


> Banned because I'm waiting for my gf to get out of work. Plus you deserved it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-develo pers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I banbombed you


Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 30, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because I banbombed you
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned while attending my lecture.. xD


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned by the voice in your head you hear while reading this ban

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned while attending my lecture.. xD

Click to collapse



Banned for attending lecture 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned while attending my lecture.. xD

Click to collapse



Banned for lecturing. Bad. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for lecturing. Bad.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



banned for misunderstanding.
I was attending a lecture not giving it


----------



## mdsaif92 (Jul 30, 2012)

One does not simply attend lectures, banned for that

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 30, 2012)

One does not simply end sentences without a full stop, banned for that


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 30, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> One does not simply end sentences without a full stop, banned for that

Click to collapse



Banned for having an ugly avatar.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 30, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> Banned for having an ugly avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on Bane. 
He's gonna come fo yo ass at night. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 30, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for hating on Bane.
> He's gonna come fo yo ass at night.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



banned coz bane dont hunt around for asses :silly:


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz bane dont hunt around for ***es :silly:

Click to collapse



banned cuz i am not a **e


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 30, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned cuz i am not a **e

Click to collapse



One does not simply not be a **e, banned for that. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2012)

Baninated by domini99 the baninator 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Baninated by domini99 the baninator
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for lame ban


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for starting a new page to this thread Muahahaha!


----------



## gear79 (Jul 30, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> Banned for starting a new page to this thread Muahahaha!

Click to collapse



BANNED..............technically, you started the new page!


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned coz your damn right 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Justice™ (Jul 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz your damn right
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing with him and sharing the truth with us! 

Sent from my XT615 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2012)

Justice™ said:


> Banned for agreeing with him and sharing the truth with us!
> 
> Sent from my XT615 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz your damn right 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz your damn right
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because ur dammed dammed right

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## slking1989 (Jul 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because ur dammed dammed right
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Dammed... because you can't be banned

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

slking1989 said:


> Dammed... because you can't be banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because the cat told me too...
So many voices ...:banghead:

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned because the cat told me too...
> So many voices ...:banghead:
> 
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



Banned be...oh...uhm...so...*wispers* i feel sorry for u...

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned cuz i am so bored....plz help me out


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> Banned cuz i am so bored....plz help me out

Click to collapse



Banned because I will not help that feeling go away, go take a walk or something instead of wasting your time on the internet like a lifeless nerd who has nothing to do but being a lifeless nerd


----------



## youngshredder (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I will not help that feeling go away, go take a walk or something instead of wasting your time on the internet like a lifeless nerd who has nothing to do but being a lifeless nerd

Click to collapse



Banned because doesn't help each other

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 31, 2012)

youngshredder said:


> Banned because doesn't help each other
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him before i banned him because i wanted to ban him before you banned him.

Sent from heaven!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

youngshredder said:


> Banned because doesn't help each other
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not making any sense


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not making any sense

Click to collapse



Banana'd....shut up stop telling me what to type ..
Oh it's Banned
Now that makes more
Sense ...

Oh God the Voices ..:banghead:


SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banana'd....shut up stop telling me what to type ..
> Oh it's Banned
> Now that makes more
> Sense ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because who the hell are you to think that you have the right to banana ban someone?!


----------



## monkor (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because who the hell are you to think that you have the right to banana ban someone?!

Click to collapse



Banned because bananas should never get dragged into the banning business.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Jul 31, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned because bananas should never get dragged into the banning business.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because who are you to say that. Bananas could make a big name for themselves in the banana banned business.

Haha. Thats like trying to say "toy boat" 10 times fast. Just can't do it.


----------



## wwcjr91 (Jul 31, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Haha. Thats like trying to say "toy boat" 10 times fast. Just can't do it.

Click to collapse



Banned because I kept on trying to say toy boat ten times in a row, and finally succeeded. It was quite the struggle.


----------



## poeticdecision (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned because you made me bust out laughing in a house where everyone is sleeping




Edit: while on the toilet


----------



## poeticdecision (Jul 31, 2012)

wwcjr91 said:


> Banned because I kept on trying to say toy boat ten times in a row, and finally succeeded. It was quite the struggle.

Click to collapse



 And I still can't do it


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

poeticdecision said:


> And I still can't do it

Click to collapse



Banana'd
Because you didn't
Banned ..
Also because I like saying
Banana'd

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## ora282 (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banana'd
> Because you didn't
> Banned ..
> Also because I like saying
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using fruit as a pun.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

ora282 said:


> Banned for using fruit as a pun.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banana'd for not seeing that I'm trying to hijack this thread ...


Muhahahaha.,..

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned for trying to hijack the thread. Hijacking hasn't been cool since 2001.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 31, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for trying to hijack the thread. Hijacking hasn't been cool since 2001.

Click to collapse



If the hijacking occurs in cool to cold weather, it would be considered cool. Banned for false information. Also, too soon :ShameShame:

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> If the hijacking occurs in cool to cold weather, it would be considered cool. Banned for false information. Also, too soon :ShameShame:
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz...im pro xda dev...kinda

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 31, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz...im pro xda dev...kinda
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned coz if u were u wud have a Recognized tag


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz if u were u wud have a Recognized tag

Click to collapse



Banned for not using proper English.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 31, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned for not using proper English.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding "EBONICS"


----------



## mikef (Jul 31, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> Banned for not understanding "EBONICS"

Click to collapse



Banned because English is the official language of XDA. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Jul 31, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because English is the official language of XDA.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because there is something called google translate 

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 31, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned because there is something called google translate
> 
> Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I born to rule Google  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 31, 2012)

No one is banned because today i almost died.. :crying:
Stuck in a small lift showing the FULL signal with 8 other guys for 20 minutes.. :|
With no one around to help and no signals on any cellphones.

FCK LIFTS, STAIRS ROCK!

Worst experience ever.. X_X


----------



## hell_lock (Jul 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> No one is banned because today i almost died.. :crying:
> Stuck in a small lift showing the FULL signal with 8 other guys for 20 minutes.. :|
> With no one around to help and no signals on any cellphones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for going in a lift!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## RaideN250 (Jul 31, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned for going in a lift!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping him.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## Stefa. (Jul 31, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for not helping him.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



I choose to ban myself.


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stefa. said:


> I choose to ban myself.

Click to collapse



Banana'd because I don't give up...

Again. Muhahaha

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banana'd because I don't give up...
> 
> Again. Muhahaha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because gtfo


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because gtfo

Click to collapse



Banana'd because I'm getting to you...

Wait for it
 Wait for it


Muhahaha...


Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banana'd because I'm getting to you...
> 
> Wait for it
> Wait for it
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a poser


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a poser

Click to collapse



Banned for not posing.


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not posing.

Click to collapse



Banana'd for banning
My friend
husam666...

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banana'd for banning
> My friend
> husam666...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a friend named husam666


----------



## domini99 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> Banned for having a friend named husam666

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a friend :silly:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Jul 31, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for not having a friend :silly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having friends.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 31, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Banned for having friends.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



banned for sounding like


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for sounding like

Click to collapse



Banned for.   What?   No I'm telling him
 fine go ahead..
banned for using Cujo's likeness ..

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## cascabel (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned for.   What?   No I'm telling him
> fine go ahead..
> banned for using Cujo's likeness ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not supporting me.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Banned for not supporting me.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because your right ....:banghead:

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned because your right ....:banghead:
> 
> Oh God The Voices
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



banned for having the same XDA & XDA App sigs


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for having the same XDA & XDA App sigs

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong..
Same sig XDA and tapatalk ...

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned for being wrong..
> Same sig XDA and tapatalk ...
> 
> Oh God The Voices
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



banned for not catching the emotions behind my words and instead nitpicking :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not catching the emotions behind my words and instead nitpicking :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because I just had free food, u jelly?


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not catching the emotions behind my words and instead nitpicking :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about your young emotions :laugh:

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------

I ban myself for reading your bans


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> Banned for complaining about your young emotions :laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------
> 
> I ban myself for reading your bans

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm enjoying this way to much...

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned because I'm enjoying this way to much...
> 
> Oh God The Voices
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me your friend and I have no idea who you are


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for calling me your friend and I have no idea who you are

Click to collapse



Banned because 'friend?'

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 31, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because 'friend?'
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned coz i just reached 100 turns on draw some with a friend


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i just reached 100 turns on draw some with a friend

Click to collapse



Banned for playing that game past 5 turns.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i just reached 100 turns on draw some with a friend

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting pictures in draw something thread.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not posting pictures in draw something thread.

Click to collapse



Banned because I just met him/her and got instantly friendzoned


----------



## good4y0u (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just met him/her and got instantly friendzoned

Click to collapse



Banned because even your avatar is crying about it (lol) 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 31, 2012)

ianwardell said:


> Banned because even your avatar is crying about it (lol)
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz its more like "dafuq brain" than :crying:


----------



## cujo6801 (Jul 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz its more like "dafuq brain" than :crying:

Click to collapse



Ban.ed because husam666 didn't what to be my friend or was it because he didn't catch the irony in my post..:banghead:

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 31, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Ban.ed because husam666 didn't what to be my friend or was it because he didn't catch the irony in my post..:banghead:
> 
> Oh God The Voices
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



Banned because he wanted to be more than friends...


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because :sly:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 31, 2012)

friends with benefits? XD


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 31, 2012)

banned cuz i just saved 500 dollars by switching to Geico...dam lizard and his savings


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned cuz i just saved 500 dollars by switching to Geico...dam lizard and his savings

Click to collapse



Banned for counting


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for counting

Click to collapse



Banned for not counting and loosing money


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned cuz i just saved 500 dollars by switching to Geico...dam lizard and his savings

Click to collapse



Banned because I eat your money and the stupid lizard

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BiteBlaze (Jul 31, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> Banned for not counting and loosing money

Click to collapse



Banned because counting isn't good... you will get carried away:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Jseaway (Jul 31, 2012)

BiteBlaze said:


> Banned because counting isn't good... you will get carried away:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for saying counting isnt good, glad your draw came up short when i came thru your line.


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 1, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned for saying counting isnt good, glad your draw came up short when i came thru your line.

Click to collapse



Banned for nothing 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 1, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Banned for nothing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned unless. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 1, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Banned for nothing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for for for
O hell
Banned for something ..


Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 1, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned for for for
> O hell
> Banned for something ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for not banning me you banned are!  you should be!!

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## mikef (Aug 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> for not banning me you banned are!  you should be!!
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



By reading this you are well and truly banned. The End.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 1, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> By reading this you are well and truly banned. The End.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because this is not The End.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## .xxx. (Aug 1, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned because this is not The End.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned becuase how do you know it is not the end? ? XD

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 1, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned becuase how do you know it is not the end? ? XD
> 
> Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned
Because Mr tiddles the cat hasn't told me that its the end .....
And he tell me everything ..
Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 1, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned
> Because Mr tiddles the cat hasn't told me that its the end .....
> And he tell me everything ..
> Oh God The Voices
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



Banned coz he told you everything 

Secrets are secrets 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 1, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Banned coz he told you everything
> 
> Secrets are secrets
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



HOW MANY BANS WILL IT TAKE FOR PEOPLE TO REALIZE THAT "COZ" ISN'T A WORD?!?!?! 

BANNED BECAUSE "COZ" ISN'T A WORD!!!

/CAPS RAGE

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 1, 2012)

How many bans will it take for you to realize that the answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind? 
BANNED!! 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 1, 2012)

NOT banned because you're right.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 1, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> NOT banned because you're right.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned coz right or not, banning is your duty :highfive:


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz right or not, banning is your duty :highfive:

Click to collapse



Banned coz "coz" isn't a word.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 1, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned coz "coz" isn't a word.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz 'coz+coz=cozy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 1, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned coz "coz" isn't a word.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned coz if coz wasnt a word you wouldnt have said coz "coz" yourself.. :silly:



rjsmer said:


> Banned coz 'coz+coz=cozy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz coz+coz=twicoz..


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz if coz wasnt a word you wouldnt have said coz "coz" yourself.. :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> banned coz coz+coz=twicoz..

Click to collapse



Banned for banning two persons in one post. Not fair!

-----------------------------------------
Sent from my nandroid


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 1, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for banning two persons in one post. Not fair!
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> Sent from my nandroid

Click to collapse



banned coz
"I dont care if its not fair" XD


----------



## mikef (Aug 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz
> "I dont care if its not fair" XD

Click to collapse



Banned because XDA is all about fairness....and Banning!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 1, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because XDA is all about fairness....and Banning!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using the word ban to start & end your sentence


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using the word ban to start & end your sentence

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out these silly things...!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 1, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Banned coz 'coz+coz=cozy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I see what you did there.



anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for pointing out these silly things...!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Use of the "...!" shows indecisiveness and lack of confidence. You are banned until you grow a pair.


----------



## BloodSkin (Aug 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I see what you did there.
> 
> 
> 
> Use of the "...!" shows indecisiveness and lack of confidence. You are banned until you grow a pair.

Click to collapse



Banned for over explaining yourself.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 1, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Banned coz 'coz+coz=cozy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for math.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for math.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz since it didnt have any numbers, it wasnt math


----------



## stamatis (Aug 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz since it didnt have any numbers, it wasnt math

Click to collapse



banned coz maths are not only numbers


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 1, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> banned coz maths are not only numbers

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because you're right.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a yes man


----------



## Scorpius666 (Aug 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a yes man

Click to collapse



Banned for being a yes man hater


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 1, 2012)

banned for advertising the number of the beast


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 1, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> banned for advertising the number of the beast

Click to collapse



Banned for believing in basically ghost stories ..

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 1, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned for believing in basically ghost stories ..
> 
> Oh* God *The Voices
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out, here's a cookie


----------



## ora282 (Aug 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for pointing that out, here's a cookie

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking into consideration whether or not he might be diabetic.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 1, 2012)

ora282 said:


> Banned for not taking into consideration whether or not he might be diabetic.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having protective Karate fat.


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 1, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for not having protective Karate fat.

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing things into here from the "Movie Quote" thread 

Sent from the darkest corners of my mind.


----------



## caesurachris (Aug 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Banned for bringing things into here from the "Movie Quote" thread
> 
> Sent from the darkest corners of my mind.

Click to collapse



BANNED for having dark things in your mind

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .xxx. (Aug 1, 2012)

caesurachris said:


> BANNED for having dark things in your mind
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for it is mind and he can have dark things in his mind.

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 1, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned for it is mind and he can have dark things in his mind.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for obviously having some twisted things in your mind.


----------



## caesurachris (Aug 1, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned for it is mind and he can have dark things in his mind.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



BANNED for it is "mine" and who died and made you queen? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 2, 2012)

caesurachris said:


> BANNED for it is "mine" and who died and made you queen? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



O snap...
Banned for making me say that..

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## youngshredder (Aug 2, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> O snap...
> Banned for making me say that..
> 
> Oh God The Voices
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



Banned because you're typing, not saying

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 2, 2012)

youngshredder said:


> Banned because you're typing, not saying
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for never hearing of talk to text ..


Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 2, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned for never hearing of talk to text ..
> 
> 
> Oh God The Voices
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so. Also, you must never revisit this thread, for if you do the world will be destroyed and XDA will be nothing but a small trace of what is left of the internet blowing in the ash and smoke from the total annihilation of all of us. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 2, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I said so. Also, you must never revisit this thread, for if you do the world will be destroyed and XDA will be nothing but a small trace of what is left of the internet blowing in the ash and smoke from the total annihilation of all of us.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



banned for sounding like the red button..


----------



## domini99 (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned coz i banned you with the reason that i banned you 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned coz i banned you with the reason that i banned you


----------



## Jseaway (Aug 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned coz i banned you with the reason that i banned you

Click to collapse



Banned you for coping wat someone else said, banned myself cuz i found out how to use Uot kitchen.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 2, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I said so. Also, you must never revisit this thread, for if you do the world will be destroyed and XDA will be nothing but a small trace of what is left of the internet blowing in the ash and smoke from the total annihilation of all of us.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to get
All fluffy and warm with me...

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned for trying to get
> All fluffy and warm with me...
> 
> Oh God The Voices
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



Banned because you're supposed to go in order. That's why its called Ban the person ABOVE you.


----------



## good4y0u (Aug 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because you're supposed to go in order. That's why its called Ban the person ABOVE you.

Click to collapse



Banned because " above " is a relative term 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)

ianwardell said:


> Banned because " above " is a relative term
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for semantics.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for semantics.

Click to collapse



Banned because only males use rom kitchens :/


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because only males use rom kitchens :/

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't see what you did there :/


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I don't see what you did there :/

Click to collapse



Banned because you know who belongs to where


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I don't see what you did there :/

Click to collapse



females handle real world kitchens, males handle only UOT kitchen not real ones..
banned for not getting what he meant.. :/


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> females handle real world kitchens, males handle only UOT kitchen not real ones..
> banned for not getting what he meant.. :/

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining. Thanks.

Did not understand why that ban was in reply to my semantics ban though.

"take off you shoes and get back in the kitchen"


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for explaining. Thanks.
> 
> Did not understand why that ban was in reply to my semantics ban though.
> 
> "take off you shoes and get back in the kitchen"

Click to collapse



He explained it you. You banned him! Banned for inhumanity!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 2, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> He explained it you. You banned him! Banned for inhumanity!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz this is really nice.


----------



## jr_718 (Aug 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz this is really nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Banned because I can
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a can.


----------



## Livebyte (Aug 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because you're a can.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm another can.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because you're a can.

Click to collapse



touché!



Livebyte said:


> Banned because I'm another can.

Click to collapse



banned coz NO CANS ALLOWED! Only pet bottles.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> touché!
> 
> 
> 
> banned coz NO CANS ALLOWED! Only pet bottles.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a donate link.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 2, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for having a donate link.

Click to collapse



banned for not clicking it and giving me $1,000,000 :|


----------



## Livebyte (Aug 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not clicking it and giving me $1,000,000 :|

Click to collapse



*Banned* for extortion!


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 2, 2012)

Livebyte said:


> *Banned* for extortion!

Click to collapse



*Banned* for exaggeration!!


----------



## Jseaway (Aug 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you know who belongs to where

Click to collapse



banned for talking about the male race and where they should be.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 2, 2012)

banned for banbombs

This kindle is on pure jelly bean


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 2, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> banned for banbombs
> 
> This kindle is on pure jelly bean

Click to collapse



banned coz Soulja Boy just popped up in my playlist


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz Soulja Boy just popped up in my playlist

Click to collapse



hah banned. Also, I just caught a member harassing a n00b for not reading the first post (when he actually did read it). What a jerk. Dude asks a simple question only to get a smart-ass reply.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> hah banned. Also, I just caught a member harassing a n00b for not reading the first post (when he actually did read it). What a jerk. Dude asks a simple question only to get a smart-ass reply.

Click to collapse



that member is super banned!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> that member is super banned!

Click to collapse



Well your sooper-duper banned 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Well your sooper-duper banned
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



And you're banned. You're going to your room until you're able to use"you're" correctly


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> And you're banned. You're going to your room until you're able to use"you're" correctly

Click to collapse



Ur ur ur ur ur blah blah blah banned blah ur blah ur

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 2, 2012)

Roses are banned. 
And violets are banned. 

I got banned.  
And so did you. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Ur ur ur ur ur blah blah blah banned blah ur blah ur
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



LOL, your face when you say that:







Banned, dat face


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned for not ________ while ________.

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## jeallen0 (Aug 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not ________ while ________.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



Banned for using _ in your ban.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 3, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for using _ in your ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a dash


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 3, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for using _ in your ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jseaway (Aug 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for saying banned to someone above you.


----------



## cool_vibes (Aug 3, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> Banned for saying banned to someone above you.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like your face. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## jeallen0 (Aug 3, 2012)

cool_vibes said:


> Banned because I don't like your face.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking his face. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 3, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned for not liking his face.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banananananannned


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banananananannned

Click to collapse



Banned for having the least original ban ever. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for having the least original ban ever.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



Banana'd for wanting something original ..


SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## mikef (Aug 3, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banana'd for wanting something original ..
> 
> 
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



Orange you banned yet? Yes, as a matter of fact.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Orange you banned yet? Yes, as a matter of fact.

Click to collapse



Banned for two turns


SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## mikef (Aug 3, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned for two turns
> 
> 
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



Banned because that didn't work.


----------



## loneagl (Aug 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because that didn't work.

Click to collapse



heard this blink 52 song- Tidal waves they rip right through me
Tears from eyes worn cold and sad
Pick me up now, I need you so bad
Banned banned banned banned
Banned banned banned banned
I need u so
Banned banned banned banned
Banned banned banned banned

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## good4y0u (Aug 3, 2012)

loneagl said:


> heard this blink 52 song- Tidal waves they rip right through me
> Tears from eyes worn cold and sad
> Pick me up now, I need you so bad
> Banned banned banned banned
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for saying banned so much 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sythe179 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> I Ban Everyone! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning only the person above you.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## loneagl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz this thread is rapidly becoming repetitive

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 3, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz this thread is rapidly becoming repetitive
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Repetitive you say, why that is undoubtedly untrue. 
Repetitive you say, why that is undoubtedly untrue. 
Repetitive you say, why that is undoubtedly untrue. 
Repetitive you say, why that is undoubtedly untrue. 

Banned
Banned
Banned

Repetitive you say, why that is undoubtedly untrue. 
Repetitive you say, why that is undoubtedly untrue. 

Banned banned banned


Repetitive you say, why that is undoubtedly untrue. 

Repetitive you say, why that is undoubtedly untrue. 
Repetitive you say, why that is undoubtedly untrue. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!
I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!
I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## loneagl (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned cuz ,now, that's something different

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 3, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz ,now, that's something different
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because its still repetitive *throws dictionary at head*

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## scoffyburito (Aug 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because its still repetitive *throws dictionary at head*
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you did not specify the head you threw the dictionary at.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 3, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Banned because you did not specify the head you threw the dictionary at.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because *throws dicionary at scoffyburito's head*

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## scoffyburito (Aug 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because *throws dicionary at scoffyburito's head*
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Ahh right okay
Banned

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 3, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Ahh right okay
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having brain damage after getting hit in the head

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having brain damage after getting hit in the head
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because *throws dictionary at Hayden18's head*

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because *throws dictionary at Hayden18's head*
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for being a dictionary collector.. :/


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Aug 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being a dictionary collector.. :/

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on dictionaries

just sayin...


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 3, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for hating on dictionaries
> 
> just sayin...

Click to collapse



banned coz i not only hate dictionaries, i hate anything related to academics.. :|


----------



## Jseaway (Aug 3, 2012)

banned for having a half-a**ed education.


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 3, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned for having a half-a**ed education.

Click to collapse



Banned for criticizing him.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 3, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for criticizing him.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for liking
Midget Porn...

Shake'n the bush boss
Shake'n the bush ..
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because how do you know he likes midget porn?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with JellyBelly

Click to collapse



Banned for asking very personal question ..


SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## lreyes (Aug 3, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> Banned for asking very personal question ..
> 
> 
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND

Click to collapse



Banned for being at the dog pound when you updated your post....

Sent from my PC36100


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 3, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> Banned for being at the dog pound when you updated your post....
> 
> Sent from my PC36100

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a political prisoner ..
I'm being detained illegally ..
Because I have an owner



SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 3, 2012)

Everybody Is Unbanned.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## sylvesta696 (Aug 3, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Everybody Is Unbanned.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



U r banned for unbanning everyone.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 3, 2012)

sylvesta696 said:


> U r banned for unbanning everyone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



U r banned for banning me cuz I unbanned everybody

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 3, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> U r banned for banning me cuz I unbanned everybody
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not spelling out words. You must be a busy person who doesn't have the time to type out the whole word  /s.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 3, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for not spelling out words. You must be a busy person who doesn't have the time to type out the whole word  /s.

Click to collapse



banned coz i am *bad enough dude*..


----------



## cascabel (Aug 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i am *bad enough dude*..

Click to collapse



Banned for being bad enough to be banned.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Custodian (Aug 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Banned for being bad enough to be banned.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for ______________________________________________________________________________

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Aug 3, 2012)

Custodian said:


> Banned for ______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wait, what?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Custodian (Aug 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Koizuma (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned for face palming at a noob

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Koizuma said:


> Banned for face palming at a noob
> 
> Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because he is no noob. He is a stargate officer #36510.285.dawg

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Koizuma (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned for having an out dated nexus


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 3, 2012)

Koizuma said:


> Banned for having an out dated nexus

Click to collapse



banned coz nexus 7 will take months to reach India and right now if i get it, it'll cost around $80-100 extra :/


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned for whining. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having a Xperia Play.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with JellyBelly

Click to collapse




banned because i have a one X :silly:



tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for whining.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Baned for not whining

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Jseaway (Aug 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i have a one X :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cuz i have an Optimus One.

banned for not having one like me.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 4, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned cuz i have an Optimus One.
> 
> banned for not having one like me.

Click to collapse



Banned because that just means you can't run high end games.


----------



## loneagl (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned u all for boasting..makes single corers like me awkward


----------



## orangekid (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned for not being me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned coz i would like to be you, coz you have a better phone than me

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i would like to be you, coz you have a better phone than me
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



banned coz thats just the stupidest reason ever!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz thats just the stupidest reason ever!

Click to collapse



Banned because yep

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because yep
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for easily agreeing with other members


----------



## Jseaway (Aug 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for easily agreeing with other members

Click to collapse



banned just cuz i need to.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 4, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned just cuz i need to.

Click to collapse



banned for lack of imagination!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for lack of imagination!

Click to collapse



Banned because the square root of pi is tasty XD

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because the square root of pi is tasty XD
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for ordering Big Tasty from McDonald's


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2012)

JackGalaxy said:


> Banned for being yourself

Click to collapse



You sir deserve a ban


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2012)

JackGalaxy said:


> *okay*
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because u sir didnt ban

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 4, 2012)

JackGalaxy said:


> Banned for tellin me i didnt banned
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for posting here even after getting your initial 10 posts


----------



## coolpieces10 (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned for your troll face... 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikef (Aug 4, 2012)

coolpieces10 said:


> Banned for your troll face...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the stickied thread in this forum.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not reading the stickied thread in this forum.

Click to collapse



Banned because blink

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Ryno_666 (Aug 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because blink
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



182 reasons to ban you.

Sent from my POP using xda punk


----------



## coolpieces10 (Aug 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not reading the stickied thread in this forum.

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding the feelings of a noob:banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikef (Aug 4, 2012)

coolpieces10 said:


> Banned for not understanding the feelings of a noob:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I was a noob just 11 months ago. And banned for not reading this: [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob). I understand EXACTLY what it feels like to be a noob.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because I was a noob just 11 months ago. And banned for not reading this: [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob). I understand EXACTLY what it feels like to be a noob.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the first person on my list and for owning a sensation and for being old and because triple ban 






Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## mikef (Aug 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being the first person on my list and for owning a sensation and for being old and because triple ban  ...
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking me....


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for stalking me....

Click to collapse



banned if that avatar is from Pokemon GBA.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned for talking about avatars

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for talking about avatars
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned because I like your avatar!

Android eats apple!

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.
I however still have to ban you

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Thank you.
> I however still have to ban you
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



You didn't ban me! Huh

Banned for forgetting the point of the thread

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bannes coz i understand the . Of the tread

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Bannes coz i understand the . Of the tread
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for getting the . On 3 posts that im on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for getting the . On 3 posts that im on
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not plugging into a charger :|


----------



## lopman (Aug 4, 2012)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for creating this thread...

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2012)

lopman said:


> Banned for creating this thread...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being old



lopman said:


> Banned for creating this thread...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Aug 5, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being old
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not keeping the toaster thread alive 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned in over 24hrs. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I haven't banned in over 24hrs.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



Banned for fostering a serious addiction.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for fostering a serious addiction.

Click to collapse



Bannecmd bcause warz.com/xda...uhm...yeah...i...i can explain why im looking at warz...even.tho its against the rulz...*hides in closet*

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 5, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Bannecmd bcause warz.com/xda...uhm...yeah...i...i can explain why im looking at warz...even.tho its against the rulz...*hides in closet*
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Get on the ******* ground! You have the right to remain banned. Anything you say or can and will be used against you in a court of banning. You dirty scum. You are so going to be ban jail. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!


----------



## Jseaway (Aug 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Get on the ******* ground! You have the right to remain banned. Anything you say or can and will be used against you in a court of banning. You dirty scum. You are so going to be ban jail.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



banned for stealing COPS sayings, and my cat is better then yours.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 5, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned for stealing COPS sayings, and my cat is better then yours.

Click to collapse



Banned because.  Well its a dog / cat thing



SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Get on the ******* ground! You have the right to remain banned. Anything you say or can and will be used against you in a court of banning. You dirty scum. You are so going to be ban jail.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it!

Click to collapse



Banned because i pirated a $100000000000000 ap...oh...DANGIT...*runs

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 5, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i pirated a $100000000000000 ap...oh...DANGIT...*runs
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot that you are using Zimbabwe dollars

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Aug 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you forgot that you are using Zimbabwe dollars
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz he haw hawwwwwww grhhhh dhupp


----------



## Grendel Prime (Aug 5, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz he haw hawwwwwww grhhhh dhupp

Click to collapse



Batbanned, Nuff Said.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Batbanned, Nuff Said.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz, nuff said im no longer a warz pirate

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned because I already have an infraction and mods visiting my profile


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I already have an infraction and mods visiting my profile

Click to collapse



Banned because you must be a badass.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because you must be a badass.

Click to collapse



banned for encouraging bandits


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for encouraging bandits

Click to collapse



Banned because he is a badass

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Keion (Aug 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because he is a badass
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a dbag. 

I got b& at /a/ for sh!tposting ;_;


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for being honest.


----------



## Jseaway (Aug 6, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for being honest.

Click to collapse



banned for agreeing with you


----------



## YZ (Aug 6, 2012)

Jseaway said:


> banned for agreeing with you

Click to collapse



Banned for sad face


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 6, 2012)

YZ said:


> Banned for sad face

Click to collapse



Banned for now thinking you have the ability to ability the have you thinking now for banned. 

I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it! !it read haz you and .interwebz the on signature a has I 


That's right! This was a Reflection® Ban™ ©2012 Orange Furball Inc. .Inc Furball Orange 2012© ™Ban ®Reflection a was this !right that's


----------



## kazumahits (Aug 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for now thinking you have the ability to ability the have you thinking now for banned.
> 
> I has a signature on teh interwebz. And you haz read it! !it read haz you and .interwebz the on signature a has I
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i banned you because of your cat.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 6, 2012)

kazumahits said:


> i banned you because of your cat.

Click to collapse



Banned for that Troll fail

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 6, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for that Troll fail
> 
> ♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ;; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬

Click to collapse



Bannee cuz those r non keyboard symbols and cuz tapatalk-xda is ballsin up today

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 6, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Should I ban the OP and close the thread ... is that how's the game goes...or should I start with the TPAM.

Click to collapse



Ban Face ON


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Bannee cuz those r non keyboard symbols and cuz tapatalk-xda is ballsin up today
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for Trolling the wrong gamer 





---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

Banned for triplebanning


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for Trolling the wrong gamer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for a repost


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a repost

Click to collapse



That's today's Daily Double. Banned.


----------



## jeallen0 (Aug 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> That's today's Daily Double. Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because today's only daily double is the double espresso I'm drinking right now. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 7, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned because today's only daily double is the double espresso I'm drinking right now.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i like ur sig...

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## Lord_Saren (Aug 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz i like ur sig...
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing his sig


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lord_Saren said:


> Banned for stealing his sig

Click to collapse



Banned for false information


----------



## GRudolf94 (Aug 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for false information

Click to collapse



Banned for satanism.

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danielddube (Aug 7, 2012)

Love your avatar...bubbles is hilarious. Ricky you have use space words to play space...lol 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

danielddube said:


> Love your avatar...bubbles is hilarious. Ricky you have use space words to play space...lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not including the word ban or any of it's variants anywhere in that entire post.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned because Thor brought his BAN HAMMER








---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------




Chainfire said:


> BANNED for not having a fancy signature.

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR NOT HAVING A CHAINGUN ATTACHED TO YOUR NAME


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned because good memes don't cover the picture with text. Like so


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned because Thor brought his BAN HAMMER












This kindle is on pure jelly bean


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 7, 2012)

Ban it to the world 
Ban it to yourself 
Ban it like a birth squeeze 
The banning for what you hide 
For baning inside 
Is banning like the new born 
When you've banned, banned too much 
Ban young, young 
Banning is everywhere 

Hopeless time to ban
The distance to your ban
Bans away to nowhere 
How much are you banned? 
You can't ban down to earth 
You're banning up 
You're banned
Cos you've banned
Bannee too much 
And too ban
Ban
Banning is everywhere 
Ban the spineless 
Show me it's banned
Banning our last chance 
To ban away 
Just ban a silence 
Cause i'm banning away 
Banned from you 

Yeah Ban it to the world 
Ban it to yourself 
Ban it like a birth squeeze 
The banning for what you hide 
For baning inside 
Is banning like the new born 
When you've banned, banned too much 
Ban young, young 
Banning is everywhere
Ban the spineless 
Show me it's banned
Wasting our last ban 
To ban away 
Just ban a silence 
Cause i'm banning away 
Away from ban
Oooohhhhaaaaaahhhhh
Bbbbaaaannneeeddddd

Muse parody ban 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned for a poem that doesn't rhyme and is overly long. Also


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for a poem that doesn't rhyme and is overly long. Also

Click to collapse



Banned because you obviously haven't been introduced to good music.... 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Muse+(Band)#

Also banned for calling me gay...  I am quite far from it my friend  

And banned because its a song. Not a poem. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhduQhDqtb4

Also banned because Chris is a bass god. I can barely play some of his easier songs without bursting into tears from the amazing sound shooting from that amp into my ear holes 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## domini99 (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned for your signature

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 7, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for your signature
> 
> Send from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned cuz hes © and im ®

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Frosty666 (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned for being the person above me. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz hes © and im ®
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being restricted


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being restricted

Click to collapse



Banned for fighting in the ban thread


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for fighting in the ban thread

Click to collapse



Banned because the word 'ban', banned and anything to do with banning is ©Gmasters 2012. Any more people who uses these words will be prosecuted

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because the word 'ban', banned and anything to do with banning is ©Gmasters 2012. Any more people who uses these words will be prosecuted
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob, I copyrighted it way long ago, gtfo or I will sue the f___ out of your noob a$$


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 7, 2012)

Woah. Anything in here has been copyrighted to Orange Furball Inc. Banned for trying to steal my intellectual property. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 7, 2012)

BANNED

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 8-3-2012/Skyfire


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because the word 'ban', banned and anything to do with banning is ©Gmasters 2012. Any more people who uses these words will be prosecuted
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Banned for being a noob, I copyrighted it way long ago, gtfo or I will sue the f___ out of your noob a$$

Click to collapse





Orange_furball said:


> Woah. Anything in here has been copyrighted to Orange Furball Inc. Banned for trying to steal my intellectual property.
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being dumb enough to get this noob thread copyrighted.


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned. Thread belongs to apple

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 8-3-2012/Skyfire


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 7, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> Banned. Thread belongs to apple
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
> CM9 8-3-2012/Skyfire

Click to collapse



banned for mentioning crapple


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 7, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being dumb enough to get this noob thread copyrighted.

Click to collapse



Banned because its worth it. Only $1245 to get a thread copyrighted through GoDaddy. 







topiratiko said:


> Banned. Thread belongs to apple
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
> CM9 8-3-2012/Skyfire

Click to collapse






banned because if you mention them they will sue you




jugg1es said:


> banned for mentioning crapple

Click to collapse



Banned because they aren't that bad. Macs and iWatches are good

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## leezrd (Aug 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for mentioning crapple

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't been on this thread in like a year.. and also banned because I hate suepple more

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because its worth it. Only $1245 to get a thread copyrighted through GoDaddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Speaking of orange furball... http://orangefurball.blogspot.com/?m=1




leezrd said:


> Banned because I haven't been on this thread in like a year.. and also banned because I hate suepple more
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for slacking off and not visiting us over the past year.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Speaking of orange furball... http://orangefurball.blogspot.com/?m=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being an over achiever and not visiting thread every year

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Speaking of orange furball... http://orangefurball.blogspot.com/?m=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy crap! Hes an imposter! Good thing I registered this name on other forums...






leezrd said:


> Banned for being an over achiever and not visiting thread every year
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not visiting multiple times a day. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## leezrd (Aug 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Holy crap! Hes an imposter! Good thing I registered this name on other forums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying me galaxy s3 multiple times a day

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Lord_Saren (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned for not having Jelly Bean


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned for not being able to post in development.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Banned for not being able to post in development.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz hes noob dude

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz hes noob dude
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious..

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious..
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious by stating that he stated something that has obviously been stated. How obvious!

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## leezrd (Aug 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious..
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Banned because there are no real bacon flavored jelly bean and I want some

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 8, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because there are no real bacon flavored jelly bean and I want some
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using google to find out that there _*ARE*_ bacon flavoured jelly beans. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## XenithV (Aug 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not using google to find out that there _*ARE*_ bacon flavoured jelly beans.
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the truth


----------



## leezrd (Aug 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not using google to find out that there _*ARE*_ bacon flavoured jelly beans.
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Bannd because if not jelly belly doesn't count







XenithV said:


> Banned for telling the truth

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

bondiablo said:


> banned because i need 10 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not how you get them. Post reported.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

bondiablo said:


> banned because i need 10 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because reported. Read the sticky.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because that's not how you get them. Post reported.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting before me.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for posting before me.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow on the draw. Don't go getting in any old western duels.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for being slow on the draw. Don't go getting in any old western duels.

Click to collapse



Banned because let's a ban duel. Meet be outside the poker depot on 5th street. Bring your ban ray. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 8, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> I band you because I reach 100 posts with this post! haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



arty: Congrats! Not really. But I did get you present. 

Me- *hands over fancy box*

You- *opens box*

You- *reads paper inside* 

Paper- "You are banned." 

You- 

Me- 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## rohanjain91 (Aug 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> arty: Congrats! Not really. But I did get you present.
> 
> Me- *hands over fancy box*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i ban you for writting so much in your post  haha


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 8, 2012)

rohanjain91 said:


> i ban you for writting so much in your post  haha

Click to collapse



Banned cuz he wrote...art...:crys:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Tuqano (Aug 8, 2012)

I ban you all, because I am the son of *Cuck Norris*, created by *CatWoman* and adopted by *God*!!! So, with the power granted to me by* Captain America* and *Superman*, I ban you,* LIKE  a BOSS!! 
*


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Aug 8, 2012)

Tuqano said:


> I ban you all, because I am the son of *Cuck Norris*, created by *CatWoman* and adopted by *God*!!! So, with the power granted to me by* Captain America* and *Superman*, I ban you,* LIKE  a BOSS!!
> *

Click to collapse



Banned cos you're the son of cuck Norris and not Chuck Norris....

just sayin....


----------



## Deadly (Aug 8, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned cos you're the son of cuck Norris and not Chuck Norris....
> 
> just sayin....

Click to collapse



Banned because you are neither chuck or cuck son.. 


Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## leezrd (Aug 8, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Banned because you are neither chuck or cuck son..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm from the chucktown

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## rcsredmage (Aug 8, 2012)

Chuck left his town. So it's banned. So you too - Banned

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Aug 8, 2012)

Chuck Norris ban.......oh wait.......dammit!


----------



## .xxx. (Aug 8, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Chuck Norris ban.......oh wait.......dammit!

Click to collapse



Only the great Rajnikhanth can ban Chuck Norris xD so, he is banned now.

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stamatis (Aug 8, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Only the great Rajnikhanth can ban Chuck Norris xD so, he is banned now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz nobody can ban chuck!


----------



## Tuqano (Aug 8, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> banned coz nobody can ban chuck!

Click to collapse



A man can: me, search the previous posts, I am Chuck Norris son, so, I ban you!:laugh::good:

TNX my lovely daddy Chuck 4  the you gave me!!!


----------



## loneagl (Aug 8, 2012)

Tuqano said:


> A man can: me, search the previous posts, I am Chuck Norris son, so, I ban you!:laugh::good:
> 
> TNX my lovely daddy Chuck 4  the you gave me!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz archer isn't doing his job


----------



## Deadly (Aug 8, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz archer isn't doing his job

Click to collapse



Banned because archer isn't chuck Norris.. 


Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## leezrd (Aug 8, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Banned because archer isn't chuck Norris..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102

Click to collapse



Banned because chuck Norris is an archer

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## wo88les (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned because Chuck Norris doesn't come to xda, xda goes to Chuck Norris

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 8, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris doesn't come to xda, xda goes to Chuck Norris
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not washing your clothes with the only detergent approved by Chuck Norris. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not washing your clothes with the only detergent approved by Chuck Norris.
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz only im approved by CHUCK NORRIS *karate kicks orange_furball*

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 8, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned bcuz only im approved by CHUCK NORRIS *karate kicks orange_furball*
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no "z" in because

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because there is no "z" in because
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because there is an "a" and no "ee" in lizard


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for having over 17,000 posts. Jeez.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there is an "a" and no "ee" in lizard

Click to collapse



Banned because my name Leroy aka leezy and in freestyle said leezy da lizard and shortened to leezrd and only a terrorist wouldn't know that

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




063_XOBX said:


> Banned for having over 17,000 posts. Jeez.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a profile stalker

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> Banned because you have been banned already!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because so hav u! What a suprise eh

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because so hav u! What a suprise eh
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because talking about surprises


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because talking about surprises

Click to collapse



Banned because grammar.


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone since the 18th of July due to losing my phone drunk and falling in a water fountain after going to the casino then strip club. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned because I haven't banned anyone since the 18th of July due to losing my phone drunk and falling in a water fountain after going to the casino then strip club.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban for telling us a scene from the Hangover


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ban for telling us a scene from the Hangover

Click to collapse



Banned because.. because.. ah i dont have a reason, but thats a nice dog you have


----------



## Grendel Prime (Aug 9, 2012)

T10NAZ said:


> Banned because.. because.. ah i dont have a reason, but thats a nice dog you have

Click to collapse



Banned for no banage reason in original ban post. Now here's a nice dog.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Device using Xda Premium


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for no banage reason in original ban post. Now here's a nice dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for banning me for having no badage reason lol

that is a really nice dog


----------



## leezrd (Aug 9, 2012)

T10NAZ said:


> banned for banning me for having no badage reason lol
> 
> that is a really nice dog

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying you want to pet the dog u cat lover

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not saying you want to pet the dog u cat lover
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking im a cat lover XD


----------



## leezrd (Aug 9, 2012)

T10NAZ said:


> Banned for thinking im a cat lover XD

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning that snooki is hottttttttttttttttt

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## cyanogendroid (Aug 9, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not mentioning that snooki is hottttttttttttttttt
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having an aggressive looking user icon that could scare the XDA noobs

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leezrd (Aug 9, 2012)

cyanogendroid said:


> Banned for having an aggressive looking user icon that could scare the XDA noobs
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for saying nice ol' me is aggressive looking

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 9, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for saying nice ol' me is aggressive looking
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I will claw your aggressive face off. Who's aggressive now? Banned because there's a new cat in town, and its meowing over your dead body. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 9, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned cos you're the son of cuck Norris and not Chuck Norris....
> 
> just sayin....

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying a Chuck Norris joke

My infuse has HTC sense


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 9, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not saying a Chuck Norris joke
> 
> My infuse has HTC sense

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to ban me. If you had banned me I would not have banned you right now and you might have gone on to ban another day! Oh well!

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 9, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for failing to ban me. If you had banned me I would not have banned you right now and you might have gone on to ban another day! Oh well!
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



not banned, i kill you.


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> not banned, i kill you.

Click to collapse



That scared the **** out of me. xD. BTW, banned for killing someone.


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 9, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> That scared the **** out of me. xD. BTW, banned for killing someone.

Click to collapse



Banned for using "Text Talk"(BTW)

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 9, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I will claw your aggressive face off. Who's aggressive now? Banned because there's a new cat in town, and its meowing over your dead body.
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because called mickey mouse, who called deadmau5  who then sent meowkins to take out new cat in town. I went to Walmart and got a pack of Crayola markers then went back and wrote banned on your body meowkins tore up

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------

Banned because this was my coffee cup this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 9, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because called mickey mouse, who called deadmau5  who then sent meowkins to take out new cat in town. I went to Walmart and got a pack of Crayola markers then went back and wrote banned on your body meowkins tore up
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because if you want to show us ur coffee cup goto instagram! (or twitter...please do tell us how long you were on the toilet   )

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 9, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> That scared the **** out of me. xD. BTW, banned for killing someone.

Click to collapse



banned coz this is what should scare you.. XD


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz this is what should scare you.. XD

Click to collapse



Banned for scaring others 

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

T10NAZ said:


> Banned because.. because.. ah i dont have a reason, but thats a nice dog you have

Click to collapse



Banned cause thank you 

Double Banned cause you put really nice dog in the next dog picture


----------



## Grendel Prime (Aug 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause thank you
> 
> Double Banned cause you put really nice dog in the next dog picture

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on my dog.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned because the quality of this thread has severely declined.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because the quality of this thread has severely declined.

Click to collapse



Banned because the quality of your avatar has severely declined

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because the quality of your avatar has severely declined
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for keeping track of his changing avatars.
Stalker! :silly:


----------



## DrXThirst (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned for trying to get people to donate. Get a job.


----------



## mikef (Aug 9, 2012)

DrXThirst said:


> Banned for trying to get people to donate. Get a job.

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the stickied noted threads in this forum.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 9, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not reading the stickied noted threads in this forum.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i have a new sig...

Sent from my fingers to your face...oh...wait...thats a mods si...uhm...*runs away from a real ban  )


----------



## leezrd (Aug 9, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not reading the stickied noted threads in this forum.

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't get hw acceleration video on TV for captivate..  ban myself for ranting because I'm agrivated

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 9, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because I can't get hw acceleration video on TV for captivate..  ban myself for ranting because I'm agrivated
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i havnt been banned 3 times in a row...:WIN:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Grendel Prime (Aug 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz i havnt been banned 3 times in a row...:WIN:
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this game could have a winner. Here's a nice American made yoyo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Device using Xda Premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

Hairy Reporter said:


> Banned after playing Ban game..

Click to collapse



Banned because OT isn't where you spam to get 10 posts.


----------



## gagdude (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for mixing up the characters of "XBOX 360"

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## Sensation-al! (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for using a recycled reason to ban him

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned because it looks like our avatars are having a conversation.


----------



## gagdude (Aug 10, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Banned for using a recycled reason to ban him
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I had no idea 







063_XOBX said:


> Banned because it looks like our avatars are having a conversation.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's actually an interesting observation, good job

Sent from my Droid using xda app-developers app


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for praising others..


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 10, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Banned for praising others..

Click to collapse



Banned for being unable to stand the praise of others! Thou art damned!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 10, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for being unable to stand the praise of others! Thou art damned!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a lousy avatar.


----------



## htccraze (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for knocking on others who like to show their support for XDA.

Sent from my Desire-HD2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 10, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for knocking on others who like to show their support for XDA.
> 
> Sent from my Desire-HD2

Click to collapse



Banned for knocking. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for advertising dropbox in your Signature.


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for criticizing people for their avatars.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Aug 10, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for criticizing people for their avatars.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning avatar but not the last air bender

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GRudolf94 (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for mentioning The Last Airbender and not the Na'vi

Sent from either a P920 or P990, or MB860...or a piece of pudding.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 10, 2012)

GRudolf94 said:


> Banned for mentioning The Last Airbender and not the Na'vi
> 
> Sent from either a P920 or P990, or MB860...or a piece of pudding.

Click to collapse



banned for mentioning any alien species


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for mentioning any alien species

Click to collapse



Banned for that ugly troll avatar

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for having a lousy signature...


----------



## JC1988AD (Aug 10, 2012)

banned for having an avatar less badass than Kamina-glasses Kun-Kun :V


----------



## Metal Slug (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for still using Gingerbread !


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned coz i do to!
I would love to use jelly bean, but the camera isnt working

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## cascabel (Aug 10, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i do to!
> I would love to use jelly bean, but the camera isnt working
> 
> Send from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for not using ics while camera's being fixed (though i still am on GB). 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## leezrd (Aug 10, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Banned for not using ics while camera's being fixed (though i still am on GB).
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for not being on jelly bean daily driver

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thread Closed.

(I always wanted to say that )

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

Thread re-opened and poster above me banned.


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Thread re-opened and poster above me banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for re-openning the thread.

Thread closed again.

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 10, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Banned for re-openning the thread.
> 
> Thread closed again.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned for closing the thread in such a lousy manner that it got re-opened in 6 minutes


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned coz i have a question: can i also close this tread?

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for your post count and a dead android as your avatar


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for your post count and a dead android as your avatar

Click to collapse



Wow. Now you say didnt know i already posted so much

And banned coz my android isnt dead! Its eating apple, thats coasing blood, just like you eat someone else 

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 10, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Wow. Now you say didnt know i already posted so much
> 
> And banned coz my android isnt dead! Its eating apple, thats coasing blood, just like you eat someone else
> 
> Send from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because of too many reasons to list.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because of too many reasons to list.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz and cuzz and becuz and becuase...i said so...thats...4 reasons...kinda

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 10, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not being on jelly bean daily driver
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i am Using Jelly Beanz


----------



## jt.one (Aug 10, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because i am Using Jelly Beanz

Click to collapse



banned for being an at&t customer


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 10, 2012)

jt.one said:


> banned for being an at&t customer

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i live in england where at&t dosnt exist. We only get international version phones apart from with an altered boot animation that has something to do with the carrier...like usa...right?

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned coz i bought my teacup in v&d.

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## negrobembon (Aug 10, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i bought my teacup in v&d.
> 
> Send from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the name of your sending thing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 10, 2012)

jt.one said:


> banned for being an at&t customer

Click to collapse



Banned For being from New York
Skankees fan


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for capitializing a word that shouldn't be capitalized. (for)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 Final/Skyfire


----------



## leezrd (Aug 10, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> Banned for capitializing a word that shouldn't be capitalized. (for)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
> CM9 Final/Skyfire

Click to collapse



Banned for putting a word in parentheses that was understood to be the word. Secondary ban for redundancy.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 10, 2012)

Tap talk banned because it isn't 01January1970

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 10, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> Banned for capitializing a word that shouldn't be capitalized. (for)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
> CM9 Final/Skyfire

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi

Click to collapse



Metal Banned


----------



## .xxx. (Aug 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Metal Banned

Click to collapse



Banned because no one can metal ban others!!

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Metal Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing humanity's number


----------



## Master0db (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned, because Hulk Smash Thor.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 10, 2012)

Master0db said:


> Banned, because Hulk Smash Thor.

Click to collapse



Banned because you werent born yet


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 10, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because you werent born yet

Click to collapse



banned for having a sig that's bigger than your post :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for having a sig that's bigger than your post :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for being easily annoyed


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being easily annoyed

Click to collapse



Banned because i hunted your mom down


----------



## chrisbass (Aug 11, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because i hunted your mom down

Click to collapse



Banned for being a mom hunter


----------



## veeman (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned because I believe it's called...




         MILFHunters


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I believe it's called...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right.




         Mother I Like to ____ 
    


Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for talking about inappropriate stuffs

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 11, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because of xda

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because of xda
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not elaborating in your reason, except if you were stating the obvious, then way to go Captain Obvious, you deserve a medal


----------



## redgrass83 (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not elaborating in your reason, except if you were stating the obvious, then way to go Captain Obvious, you deserve a medal

Click to collapse



Banned for babbling

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## veeman (Aug 11, 2012)

redgrass83 said:


> Banned for babbling
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because boobs.


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Aug 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because boobs.

Click to collapse



Banned for band aid on boobs 

just sayin....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because boobs.

Click to collapse



Banned for making one of the best bans in ages


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for putting a word in parentheses that was understood to be the word. Secondary ban for redundancy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having one core 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 Final/Skyfire


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for having dual core.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Banned for having dual core.

Click to collapse



Banned because "get over here".


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 11, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Banned for having dual core.

Click to collapse



banned for trying to squeeze way to much info in your sig..


----------



## iANiMeX (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned because I hate troll.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned because you should hate anime and love trolls.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because you should hate anime and love trolls.

Click to collapse



banned for being a bright mind! :highfive:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being a bright mind! :highfive:

Click to collapse



Banned for being a wannabe troll


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a wannabe troll

Click to collapse



banned coz i am an established one.


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for loving troll pics.


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for hating 'em.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2012)

Banninated coz..... trololololol

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 11, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banninated coz..... trololololol
> 
> Send from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for gramatical mistake in the signature : "Sent" instead of "Send"

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for gramatical mistake in the signature : "Sent" instead of "Send"
> 
> ♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬

Click to collapse



Banned because he's referring to the future


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's referring to the future

Click to collapse



banned for having a never ending headache.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for having a never ending headache.

Click to collapse



Banned for dividing by zero... noobs


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for dividing by zero... noobs

Click to collapse



banned coz boobs > noobs


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz boobs > noobs

Click to collapse



Banned coz finaly! Somebody that thinks the same way as me 

"SenT" from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 11, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz finaly! Somebody that thinks the same way as me
> 
> "SenT" from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for having a dirty mind...like me :thumbup::beer:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Mr.Oug (Aug 11, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for having a dirty mind...like me :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse




Banned because Uhh well i want to ....:laugh:


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mr.Oug said:


> Banned because Uhh well i want to ....:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned coz that's not a valid reason...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned coz that's not a valid reason...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because "coz" isn't a word.


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because "coz" isn't a word.

Click to collapse



Banned coz it is when it comes to SMS...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 11, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned coz it is when it comes to SMS...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because this is XDA not SMS.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because this is XDA not SMS.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree with you. Not sure how that works but my word is law.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because you should hate anime and love trolls.

Click to collapse



Banned Because of your Dropbox sig


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because I agree with you. Not sure how that works but my word is law.

Click to collapse



banned for agreeing but still banning.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for agreeing but still banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing others

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬



​


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 11, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for confusing others
> 
> ♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ;; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned all the grammatical errors in your post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 11, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned all the grammatical errors in your post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to confuse people by making them think you edited before you posted, but failing to capitalize last and capitalizing the f in your name.  

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for trying to confuse people by making them think you edited before you posted, but failing to capitalize last and capitalizing the f in your name.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because Touché

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned coz you are a computer genius. am i right? 

May i send you a pm with a question?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 11, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you are a computer genius. am i right?
> 
> May i send you a pm with a question?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for asking such a silly question... of course I'm a genius* and yes you may 

*in some areas. Mostly hardware. Some software and no server experience. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 11, 2012)

I ban you all because no one reminded me to go back to this thread.


Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I ban you all because no one reminded me to go back to this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being such a dumbass coz forgetting this amazing tread 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 11, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for being such a dumbass coz forgetting this amazing tread
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned for the grammatical & spelling errors :|


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the grammatical & spelling errors :|

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar nazi 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## leezrd (Aug 11, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being grammar

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not being grammar
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because no one can 'be' grammar

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 11, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because no one can 'be' grammar
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing I was implying nazi

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not noticing I was implying nazi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about grammar when you still can't pronounce 'lizard' in your handle.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about grammar when you still can't pronounce 'lizard' in your handle.

Click to collapse



Still not reading thread because leezy and lizard combination

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Still not reading thread because leezy and lizard combination
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care

Click to collapse



Banned because no one gives a dam

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 11, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because no one gives a dam
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Did u mean damn... or does no one give dams to stop water?

Edit: banned for that

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Did u mean damn... or does no one give dams to stop water?
> 
> Edit: banned for that
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dayum ban


----------



## leezrd (Aug 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dayum ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not naming me in that post for "what are you listening to" thread

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dayum ban

Click to collapse



Jean-Claude Ban Damme


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not naming me in that post for "what are you listening to" thread
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dance ban


----------



## leezrd (Aug 11, 2012)

The electronic/rave posse taking over this thread to ban all non listeners

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dance ban

Click to collapse



Hardcore ban

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> The electronic/rave posse taking over this thread to ban all non listeners
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Hells yeah ban



Jk stick around


And that's not including what's still in utorrent folder that needs to be organized.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> The electronic/rave posse taking over this thread to ban all non listeners
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



GTFO of my home, ban!


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> GTFO of my home, ban!

Click to collapse



You're still not op ban


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 11, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



I listen to Electric Area on SiriusXM allot, AVB is a resident DJ with them, he plays State of Trance, and on Sundays he has a show called State on Sundays.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I listen to Electric Area on SiriusXM allot, AVB is a resident DJ with them, he plays State of Trance, and on Sundays he has a show called State on Sundays.

Click to collapse



Banned for a really long post 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for a really long post
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive sig on phone


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for excessive sig on phone

Click to collapse



Banned because i could have a tablet

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## leezrd (Aug 11, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for a really long post
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned  for messing with the E.R.P. (electronica/rave posse)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned  for messing with the E.R.P. (electronica/rave posse)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz i am 1 hr from singing,
"Its 5 o clock in the morning" :silly:
Yaaawnnnn


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned  for messing with the E.R.P. (electronica/rave posse)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Need to start a thread







vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i am 1 hr from singing,
> "Its 5 o clock in the morning" :silly:
> Yaaawnnnn

Click to collapse



Banned cause


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i am 1 hr from singing,
> "Its 5 o clock in the morning" :silly:
> Yaaawnnnn

Click to collapse



Its 6:50PM here...

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Need to start a thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a picture 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for posting your own sig twice in the same post


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Banned for posting your own sig twice in the same post

Click to collapse



Banned for having an 80's toy name for your xda name

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Aug 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for having an 80's toy name for your xda name
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because Simon said so

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because Simon said so
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Simon says stomp on my right foot and ban you. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Simon says stomp on my right foot and ban you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned I can't get The Fusion out of my head. That is such an awesome track.


----------



## mikef (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned I can't get The Fusion out of my head. That is such an awesome track.

Click to collapse



Banned because I hadn't gotten the chance to ban you before. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because I hadn't gotten the chance to ban you before.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning my sloppy seconds jk

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for banning my sloppy seconds jk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you got a purdy mouth there boy.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause you got a purdy mouth there boy.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to take someone's corn bread

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for trying to take someone's corn bread
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause pie r round, cornbread r squared.

And banning myself cause that math joke never made any sense to me. I'm from the south, we cook cornbread in a cast iron skillet. Not sure how else you would cook it to make it square.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause pie r round, cornbread r squared.
> 
> And banning myself cause that math joke never made any sense to me. I'm from the south, we cook cornbread in a cast iron skillet. Not sure how else you would cook it to make it square.

Click to collapse



Banned because vote yes

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1828331


----------



## mikef (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because vote yes
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1828331

Click to collapse



Banned because...why? Voted yes anyways....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because...why? Voted yes anyways....

Click to collapse



Banned because I deserve this thread

I'm the top banner here


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I deserve this thread
> 
> I'm the top banner here

Click to collapse



Banned because I bought it for 500 cents. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

banned for not telling how you got that list :/


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not telling how you got that list :/

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a secret


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's a secret

Click to collapse



Banned because i know the secret and because im dead in the toaster thread and because double ban...triple...quadruple...

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i know the secret and because im bead in the toaster thread
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because ghosts can't post.


----------



## usaff22 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned because ghosts can't post.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have witnessed it first-hand

Sent from pixels to more pixels


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned because ghosts can't post.

Click to collapse



Banned for premature banning
Give the kid a chance to edit his post


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned because ghosts can't post.

Click to collapse



Banned cause they find ways and because i edited my last post...double ban...triple...quadruple ban...also banned for not quoting my new post or newly edited post and because this has become the longest list of bans and because im now ban king and because your all n00bs and because you cant ban me now and because your gonna ban me for a long list...:thumbup::beer:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for premature banning
> Give the kid a chance to edit his post

Click to collapse



Banned for being too kind


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned for being too kind

Click to collapse



Banned because you belong in the forum I'm banned from


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned for being too kind

Click to collapse



Banned because no point in being an a$$hole with everyone 

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




death-by-soap said:


> Banned because you belong in the forum I'm banned from

Click to collapse



Banned for cutting in

how rude


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no point in being an a$$hole with everyone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being way too kind in que's

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no point in being an a$$hole with everyone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I actually don't mean to be and I am sorry if I sound like one, nearly 100% of the time I am joking and just teasing people and I don't mean to come off wrong


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> I actually don't mean to be and I am sorry if I sound like one, nearly 100% of the time I am joking and just teasing people and I don't mean to come off wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning like the OP states!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> I actually don't mean to be and I am sorry if I sound like one, nearly 100% of the time I am joking and just teasing people and I don't mean to come off wrong

Click to collapse



lol nobody said anything about you being an anything lol 
welcome to off-topic, where nothing is personal 


death-by-soap said:


> Banned for not banning like the OP states!

Click to collapse



Banned for a rebellious idea


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cause they find ways and because i edited my last post...double ban...triple...quadruple ban...also banned for not quoting my new post or newly edited post and because this has become the longest list of bans and because im now ban king and because your all n00bs and because you cant ban me now and because your gonna ban me for a long list...:thumbup::beer:
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned cause you can't differentiate your and  YOU'RE 

Sent from my S2 which is awesome


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol nobody said anything about you being an anything lol
> welcome to off-topic, where nothing is personal
> 
> 
> Banned for a rebellious idea

Click to collapse



Banned for personally welcoming me to a place 'where nothing is personal'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned for personally welcoming me to a place 'where nothing is personal'

Click to collapse



Banned because what if that welcome wasn't personal?


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because what if that welcome wasn't personal?

Click to collapse



Banned for potentially contradicting yourself.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned for potentially contradicting yourself.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a paradox


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's a paradox

Click to collapse



Banned because you have the power to change the paradox!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned because you have the power to change the paradox!

Click to collapse



Banned because no
You don't mess with a paradox, it's not that simple 

double banned for asking for the impossible


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no
> You don't mess with a paradox, it's not that simple
> 
> double banned for asking for the impossible

Click to collapse



Banned for sucking me into the paradox


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no
> You don't mess with a paradox, it's not that simple
> 
> double banned for asking for the impossible

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that when it comes to quantum physics and the quantum theory... NOTHING is impossible.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned for not realizing that when it comes to quantum physics and the quantum theory... NOTHING is impossible.

Click to collapse



I'm a programmer not a physicist ban


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm a programmer not a physicist ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I am a high school student and not a physicist


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned because I am a high school student and not a physicist

Click to collapse



banned for the bathroom self pic :/


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned because I am a high school student and not a physicist

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldnt be on tgese forums then :what:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the bathroom self pic :/

Click to collapse



Screw you hahahahah 


gmaster1 said:


> Banned because you shouldnt be on tgese forums then :what:
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you're dead D:


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Screw you hahahahah
> 
> 
> Banned because you're dead D:

Click to collapse



Banned cuz just look at the toast thread

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Banned because you're dead D:

Click to collapse



Banned coz he's no longer toast 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz he's no longer toast
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for hosting a boast while roasting a toast


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for not disclosing your location..


----------



## _Variable (Aug 12, 2012)

banned for still using an HD2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 12, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> banned for still using an HD2

Click to collapse



Banned coz i don't like your avatar.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned coz i don't like your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause idk what yours is 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 12, 2012)

amandez said:


> Banned cause idk what yours is
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
> Yes girls know about XDA
> you can thank a girl on here

Click to collapse



Banned for asking for thanks


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for asking for thanks

Click to collapse



banned for being absent for so looong


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being absent for so looong

Click to collapse



Cheers. Unbanned for missing me 

(PS : I'be been working on a blog. Check it out http://theorion.org)


----------



## mikef (Aug 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Cheers. Unbanned for missing me
> 
> (PS : I'be been working on a blog. Check it out http://theorion.org)

Click to collapse



Banned for disturbing the peace and quiet of the Internet.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for mentioning crapple

Click to collapse



Banned for bad spelling 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for bad spelling
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



banned coz i don't see a mistake there


----------



## RoyJ (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because I had a bad day and feel like taking it out on a random stranger. 

Sent from my BAMF Nexus


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

RoyJ said:


> Banned because I had a bad day and feel like taking it out on a random stranger.
> 
> Sent from my BAMF Nexus

Click to collapse



banned coz for that we have video games!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz for that we have video games!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz they donr call me gamingmaster for nutin

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Dwolf16 (Aug 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for mentioning crapple

Click to collapse



Banned for making up the word crapple! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




Dwolf16 said:


> Banned for making up the word crapple!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because that wasn't the post above....wait can I ban myself 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

banned for trying to ban yourself


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> banned for trying to ban yourself

Click to collapse



banned for belonging to the recognized group :silly:


----------



## reddead66 (Aug 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> banned for trying to ban yourself

Click to collapse



banned for banning someone for banning himself...


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 12, 2012)

reddead66 said:


> banned for banning someone for banning himself...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning someone for banning him/herself 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## wo88les (Aug 12, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not banning someone for banning him/herself
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for ballsing up and editing hehe

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda premium


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

wo88les said:


> Banned for ballsing up and editing hehe
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because not chuck testa.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned because not chuck testa.

Click to collapse



banned because not shampoo.


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because trollface

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

amandez said:


> Banned because trollface
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
> Yes girls know about XDA
> you can thank a girl on here

Click to collapse



banned because girlface


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for manhead




        And double banned for having balls 



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned because girlface

Click to collapse



Banned because still not chuck testa


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned because still not chuck testa

Click to collapse



Banned because everything is chuck testa


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for being above me, you're in my sun


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned because still not chuck testa

Click to collapse



banned coz it'll take at least 60 years for me to be "Nope, Chuck Testa." :laugh:


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> i ban myself because i have nothing to do

Click to collapse



XD need i say more?

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> XD need i say more?
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for posting without using the word ban in the ban thread!
Sinner!


----------



## Teichopsia (Aug 12, 2012)

Everyone gets banned for not having read every single post.

I ban myself for not having searched to see if anyone else mentioned this already and for not having read every single post 

Sent from a dream.


----------



## Teraclips (Aug 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> XD need i say more?
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



I ban you because i still cant post in the other forum

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned all of you because it's midnight over here, i've my school tomorrow and i need to sleep, but XDA is keeping me awake!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned all of you because it's midnight over here, i've my school tomorrow and i need to sleep, but XDA is keeping me awake!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here...i like sleep...please let me sleep...while anasdcool gets banned
..

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned all of you because it's midnight over here, i've my school tomorrow and i need to sleep, but XDA is keeping me awake!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



school, lol, i have my MBA midterm tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because I don't understand how people at work think 8×4=46 and when I say something they're not in "Maf" class. So ban y'all because no one can explain how that math makes sense.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because I don't understand how people at work think 8×4=46 and when I say something they're not in "Maf" class. So ban y'all because no one can explain how that math makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz you should know that everyone becomes a ***** when it comes to accepting one's mistake..


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you should know that everyone becomes a ***** when it comes to accepting one's mistake..

Click to collapse



Banned because they didn't believe about math till I pulled out calculator. Banned second time because you didn't look at my profile to see I live in country area of south Carolina and is expect.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because they didn't believe about math till I pulled out calculator. Banned second time because you didn't look at my profile to see I live in country area of south Carolina and is expect.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i have a jk...

*Radio calls you*
You:hello
Radio host:you just won tickets to a concert. All you have to do is answer a math question
You:alright. I got all my degrees and stuff so it should be easy
Radio hostk. If you want tickets to a justin bieber concert just answer the following question. What is...2+2
You:8

Also banned cuz my time machine worked
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz i have a jk...
> 
> *Radio calls you*
> You:hello
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because u rediscovered my time machine

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because u rediscovered my time machine
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning my name


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because u rediscovered my time machine
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im not sure who reposted...and because you have a ugly theme...pink just dont look right...

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for being a game
BOY


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz im not sure who reposted...and because you have a ugly theme...pink just dont look right...
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



No it is a cotton candy theme and cool... So banned for hatin on my swag 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> no it is a cotton candy theme and cool... So banned for hatin on my swag
> 
> sent from my sgh-i897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banner banned ban


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> banner banned ban

Click to collapse



Banned because sooners suck and gamecocks taking national this year and sec is better

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because sooners suck and gamecocks taking national this year and sec is better
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being the 100th person to make no sense in this thread. Congrats

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## gagdude (Aug 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being the 100th person to make no sense in this thread. Congrats
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for sarcasm, the second lowest form of wit. First is looking up cat pictures on the internet

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for sarcasm, the second lowest form of wit. First is looking up cat pictures on the internet
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because please tell me how cats are awesome


----------



## Soap (Aug 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because please tell me how cats are awesome

Click to collapse



Banned because cats ruined my life.


----------



## Sharpe351 (Aug 13, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned because cats ruined my life.

Click to collapse



Banned because devs have too much pride...

sent from my EVoL 4G on CM7_Pure


----------



## cmason37 (Aug 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because please tell me how cats are awesome

Click to collapse



Banned for having facepalm as your avatar


----------



## Soap (Aug 13, 2012)

cmason37 said:


> Banned for having facepalm as your avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## Juls317 (Aug 13, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person.

Click to collapse



Banned for the Olympics 

Sent from my Unicorn powered SGS4G


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 13, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Banned for the Olympics
> 
> Sent from my Unicorn powered SGS4G

Click to collapse



Banned for eating veggies 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## leezrd (Aug 13, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for eating veggies
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Banned becuase giraffe talked house at the falling from mouse for shoes

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 13, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned becuase giraffe talked house at the falling from mouse for shoes
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using logic here.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for using logic here.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using words to express your point 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## veeman (Aug 13, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for using words to express your point
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Banned for using points to poke someone.


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 13, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for using points to poke someone.

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## weldawadyathink (Aug 13, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for no reason
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a reason to ban

Sent from my MB870 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)

weldawadyathink said:


> Banned for not having a reason to ban
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting him to give a noobish reason just because he made a noobish reason


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for giving a noobish reason just because someone else made a noobish reason.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for impersonating Batman

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for eating veggies
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating Batman

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## PetRiLJoe (Aug 13, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for impersonating Batman
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning multiple people at once!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned coz thats a cool ban 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## reddead66 (Aug 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz thats a cool ban
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for stupid reasons

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

reddead66 said:


> Banned for banning for stupid reasons
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz thats not a stupid reason, i said the ban above me was cool.

But your ban is just lame

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz thats not a stupid reason, i said the ban above me was cool.
> 
> But your ban is just lame
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because that was just. 

Understand? 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## PetRiLJoe (Aug 13, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because that was just.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being up so late!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reddead66 (Aug 13, 2012)

PetRiLJoe said:


> Banned for being up so late!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for playing his mom

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

reddead66 said:


> Banned for playing his mom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you are now the 101st person to make no sense. Congratd

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## PetRiLJoe (Aug 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz you are now the 101st person to make no sense. Congratd
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



He said I was playing his mom because I was telling him something to the effect of he should be in bed right now.

Banned for not understanding why I got banned.


Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for playing with someones mum !

(Banned = High five :highfive


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned for playing with someones mum !
> 
> (Banned = High five :highfive: )

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i now edited it

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz i now edited it
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because that not your cuz (cousin)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because that not your cuz (cousin)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im dead...remember...so i dont have one...:sigh:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for not caring


----------



## gagdude (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for making no sense at all

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Aug 13, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for making no sense at all
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban as how the hell in the world you don't know about dbz? 

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for advertising file sharing services in your signature.


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because no one can ban here wothout chuck norris

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 13, 2012)

> baneed coz need 10 post lol

Click to collapse



Somebody please report that ass hat

10post ban and **** mobile with no report system ban


----------



## mikef (Aug 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Somebody please report that ass hat
> 
> 10post ban and **** mobile with no report system ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not reporting him here: SPAM Users.


----------



## boborone (Aug 13, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not reporting him here: SPAM Users.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I forgot Timmy been hitting that thread hard lately


----------



## negrobembon (Aug 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause I forgot Timmy been hitting that thread hard lately

Click to collapse



Banned for being thanked by mf2112

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 13, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for being thanked by mf2112
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause when I see your username, I think, black femdom.


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because boborone species isn't allowed here

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Aug 13, 2012)

tillaz said:


> i ban you for no reason lol

Click to collapse



Post deleted.  Check your PM.


----------



## gagdude (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for not banning anybody 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for having gag and dude in your username

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 Final/Skyfire 2.7.0


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> Banned for having gag and dude in your username
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
> CM9 Final/Skyfire 2.7.0

Click to collapse



Banned for having "pirat" in your username. POLICE!!!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for having "pirat" in your username. POLICE!!!!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for using SGS II....my dad has an SGS II but he won't let me root it....and i'm stuck with a galaxy y....

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loneagl (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz i am back to ban..thank u my adoring fans!!! Oh,n ban u son.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for using SGS II....my dad has an SGS II but he won't let me root it....and i'm stuck with a galaxy y....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong.
wich galaxy sII?

I got a galaxy mini

Sent from my sending thing..
Or make it more clear: 
Sent from my GT-S5570 Galaxy mini


----------



## loneagl (Aug 13, 2012)

Oye i was the person above u.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for being wrong.
> wich galaxy sII?
> 
> I got a galaxy mini
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry...you banned the one who had a galaxy s II....and i ban you for pointing out my mistake....

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Oye i was the person above u.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ooh sorry, he qouted me so i tought....

However, i banned the person ABOVE ME for saying that i point out his mistake. I didnt mean something

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned cuz i cant believe noone noticed that this thread got archered...its been a loong time *game reference*

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz i cant believe noone noticed that this thread got archered...its been a loong time *game reference*
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



*no one 

Banned. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> *no one
> 
> Banned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*bananamanban(ed)

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> *bananamanban(ed)
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Bàñn3d 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## leezrd (Aug 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> *bananamanban(ed)
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the true game Master

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because I'm the true game Master
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Your true...enough to spell lizard wrong  båññêd

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for not calling BOSSTNT in here


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not calling BOSSTNT in here

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i love minecraft...oh...us that not what you ment by tnt...ok then

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz i love minecraft...oh...us that not what you ment by tnt...ok then
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you are the master of the Letter "G"


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> Banned cuss your not master of the letter "G" either
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz its just short

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz its just short
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being short !!


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for banning a short person

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for banning a short person
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im only 5 ...banned for thinking i was 5...banned for now laughing at youself like a fool

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz im only 5 ...banned for thinking i was 5...banned for now laughing at youself like a fool
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I never thought you were 5.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for being a prototype

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 14, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for banning a short person
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



banned for copying my ban and not reading above u


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for copying my ban and not reading above u

Click to collapse



Banned for not ©opyrighting and it then complaining about plagiarism

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 14, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not ©opyrighting and it then complaining about plagiarism
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being an Apple


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for being an Apple

Click to collapse



Banned for being "a" apple . I patent that and if u say an Apple I'll sue you because your coping my patent of "a" apple. Ooh an crapple ban

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 14, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a prototype
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the clock on your status bar is wrong.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because the clock on your status bar is wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because 24 hour for mat is better than am/pm

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 14, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because 24 hour for mat is better than am/pm
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not what I meant. Clock said 18:38, app said 18:39.
Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because that's not what I meant. Clock said 18:38, app said 18:39.
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using ur cunning wit to out smart the great and wise leezrd

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 14, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for using ur cunning wit to out smart the great and wise leezrd
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



bannd becuz i ned 10 posts

Banned again for thinking I was a spammer.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> bannd becuz i ned 10 posts
> 
> Banned again for thinking I was a spammer.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to post in the market place

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for being a Bear

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned because... hes not a bear so wut?

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because... hes not a bear so wut?
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he could bear witness

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned because daddies are not allowed here.....

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for having a QR code for an avatar.


----------



## Blacklabel84 (Aug 14, 2012)

Special beam cannon bannn! Fire!!!!!

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 14, 2012)

Blacklabel84 said:


> Special beam cannon bannn! Fire!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You never said ban. 

Banned. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned because he did. "Cannon bannn!" I believe

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned because he edited his post to say that. It didn't say that when I first read it.


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned because his user name is Xbox 360 backwards.

Sent from my 3SP YNOS using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned because the quote says cannon bannn so no excuse for Orange furball

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 14, 2012)

I just banned myself for trolling the ban thread.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> I just banned myself for trolling the ban thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 14, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for banning yourself
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Now you are banned for banning a self banner.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




NoReasonSLC said:


> Ban because I'm on my period!!!!!

Click to collapse



You are definitely banned.  You come back, 1 week!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 14, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Now you are banned for banning a self banner.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for a double ban.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for a double ban.

Click to collapse



Ban for being overly banned. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 14, 2012)

PetRiLJoe said:


> Banned for banning multiple people at once!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone else 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Blacklabel84 (Aug 14, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because he edited his post to say that. It didn't say that when I first read it.

Click to collapse



Banned for lies and slander

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for banning an old post

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for banning an old post banner

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 14, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because he edited his post to say that. It didn't say that when I first read it.

Click to collapse



Banned for the mother of God pic

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for banning an old post. (Again!)

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for doing the same thing again....

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for banning my last two bans

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey!

Hey You!
*
(You) Me?*

Yes you

Hey You are banned!

*(you) Why????*

Do you want a reason?

*(You) Yes! I demand a reason
*
well you cant have a reason!


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for posting your face on above pic

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 14, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for posting your face on above pic
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that is his face. Look in the mirror, and you will see that you too have that face. For that face, is within us all...

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for having the avatar of a cat


----------



## stamatis (Aug 14, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Banned for having the avatar of a cat

Click to collapse



banned for having the avatar of a retard


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking that is his face. Look in the mirror, and you will see that you too have that face. For that face, is within us all...
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha 







prime_225 said:


> Banned for having the avatar of a cat

Click to collapse



Banned coz cats are cool







stamatis16 said:


> banned for having the avatar of a retard

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that is retard.

I was more thinking about...
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_BNZNn-wAaak/Rv0Dc1IC2QI/AAAAAAAABJg/WK533fvkbjA/s320/ugly+girl.jpg 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for posting a picture of your sister.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned coz that wasnt my sister.
That is my brother.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 14, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz that wasnt my sister.
> That is my brother.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned removing the picture, i cant see it now :/


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned removing the picture, i cant see it now :/

Click to collapse



Banned for being curious

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 14, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for being curious
> 
> ♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬

Click to collapse



banned coz the image in your sig has run out of bandwidth


----------



## lexx-luthor (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for making me read this 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stavgayer (Aug 14, 2012)

I ban you all for being alive!


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned because that means you ban yourself too

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for assuming he's alive

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned removing the picture, i cant see it now :/

Click to collapse



Banned coz i didnt remove it 

EDIT: Double banned coz the pic is a page back 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Modly edit:your banned for banning in a ban thread
.
.
...banned because no one fell for it 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for banning me.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 14, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for banning me.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because I am about to ban you. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned coz my problem is still not solved.

Bought new hdd, installed windows 7 with all drivers,

Now it is as slow as crap.
Pressing start takes 15 seconds to bring up start menu and (new) hdd keeps spinning nonstop.......

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## davidusr (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned myself for not going to the end of the thread

Sent from my GSIII using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2012)

davidusr said:


> Banned myself for not going to the end of the thread
> 
> Sent from my GSIII using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not above yourself
gtfo noob!


----------



## Metal Slug (Aug 14, 2012)

666!!  Banned!!!

Sent from an I9100 using the XDA app.


----------



## wytecaztle (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned Metal Slug for riding 666 d*ck! 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 14, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my problem is still not solved.
> 
> Bought new hdd, installed windows 7 with all drivers,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to upgrade your computer properly.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for not having an avatar

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 14, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for not having an avatar
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i just got my new monitor!


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 14, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for not having an avatar
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a stupid avatard

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

Banned for calling it an avatard, are you a retar ? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned for calling it an avatard, are you a retar ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because hes a re-terd (poop) XD

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because hes a re-terd (poop) XD
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because "hes" is not a word it is "he's"

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because "hes" is not a word it is "he's"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammer nazi...banned for banning me because i spelt grammar wrong.  banned because i ban...like a BOSS 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being a grammer nazi...banned for banning me because i spelt grammar wrong.  banned because i ban...like a BOSS
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because the spellstopo just kicked in your post to take you to a spellintration camp

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 14, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because the spellstopo just kicked in your post to take you to a spellintration camp
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning others for spelling when you still can't spell lizard.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for banning others for spelling when you still can't spell lizard.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being the 7th prototype and still nowhere near perfection 

Sent from the darkest corners of my mind.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for banning others for spelling when you still can't spell lizard.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned, because I made up leezrd. According to my keyboard it is a word spelt correctly.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 14, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Banned for being the 7th prototype and still nowhere meat perfection
> 
> Sent from the darkest corners of my mind.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was going to ask but realized I really don't want to hear about meat perfection.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Banned for being the 7th prototype and still nowhere meat perfection
> 
> Sent from the darkest corners of my mind.

Click to collapse



Banned because simon cowell is a jerk

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 14, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned, because I made up leezrd. According to my keyboard it is a word spelt correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you added that yourself.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because you added that yourself.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because chuck Norris added it.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by prototype7<br />
> > Banned for banning others for spelling when you still can't spell lizard.<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned because this is a broken quote and for using pink

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because this is a broken quote and for using pink
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you fail at quoting.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wwcjr91 (Aug 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because this is a broken quote and for using pink

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a fellow captivate owner. How rude.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by gmaster1<br />
> > Banned because this is a broken quote and for using pink<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from the phone of Gamers
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned cuz its xda tapatalk. And cuz u fail at faiping

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz its xda tapatalk. And cuz u fail at faiping
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for making no sense and still failing at quoting.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned for calling it an avatard, are you a retar ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding satire.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for making no sense and still failing at quoting.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u fail at failing. Not faiping (if that even is a word)

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz u fail at failing. Not faiping (if that even is a word)
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because if I failed at failing, I actually succeeded.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because if I failed at failing, I actually succeeded.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you just failed at succeeding then

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because you just failed at succeeding then
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you already said he succeeded so you can't go back on it.. another ban for not knowing of double negatives. I can't not make a  satirical sentence also.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 15, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because you already said he succeeded so you can't go back on it.. another ban for not knowing of double negatives. I can't not make a  satirical sentence also.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for double negative.


----------



## 'cooleagle' (Aug 15, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for double negative.

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the 'The Not Crazy Part of Florida', you should be in the crazy part too at times.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 15, 2012)

'cooleagle' said:


> Banned for living in the 'The Not Crazy Part of Florida', you should be in the crazy part too at times.

Click to collapse



Banned because there's Zombies there.


----------



## 'cooleagle' (Aug 15, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because there's Zombies there.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're scared of Zombies. Take a licensed gun with you if it helps.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2012)

'cooleagle' said:


> Banned because you're scared of Zombies. Take a licensed gun with you if it helps.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz if anyone had a weapon outside of military ranges in britain that person would have the whole army onto them. Gun licences dont exist in here. Unless ur in the army you dont have rights. Not even police...pfft...america...once owned by us but now independent...*sings national anthem for no reason

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz if anyone had a weapon outside of military ranges in britain that person would have the whole army onto them. Gun licences dont exist in here. Unless ur in the army you dont have rights. Not even police...pfft...america...once owned by us but now independent...*sings national anthem for no reason
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because we beat you in revolutionary war and bailed you out in world war one and two.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz if anyone had a weapon outside of military ranges in britain that person would have the whole army onto them. Gun licences dont exist in here. Unless ur in the army you dont have rights. Not even police...pfft...america...once owned by us but now independent...*sings national anthem for no reason
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Also banned for being the "game master" and losing to USA in Olympics on home turf

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because your women are handsome and have crooked teeth.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kazireh (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because my dog doesent approve of you

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kazireh said:


> Banned because my dog doesent approve of you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned because my husky/wolf mix will maul your dog.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 15, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Banned because my husky/wolf mix will maul your dog.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for threatening 

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because he didn't threaten, he never said "if you don't do this, then __________"

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 15, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because we beat you in revolutionary war and bailed you out in world war one and two.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for me approving of this statement 

My infuse has HTC sense


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for banning an old post

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## wakyz (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for gagging

Sent from my SGH-I997 running Jelly Bean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because the gag in my username refers to a practical joke 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## evodev (Aug 15, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because the gag in my username refers to a practical joke
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using a motorola phone!!!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 15, 2012)

evodev said:


> banned for using a motorola phone!!!!

Click to collapse



banned coz i am planning to get a motorola phone.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for no reason 

Sent from my A100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Banned for not being able to upgrade your computer properly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz i think i know whats the problem. I suddenly only have 256 mb ram.
I think my other 512 mb ram chip has failed. (Damn)

That explanes why it is so slow...







vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i am planning to get a motorola phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for planning to buy a motorola phone. 

Are that good phones?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 15, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for planning to buy a motorola phone.
> 
> Are that good phones?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



well, i cant generalize. But since i am on a budget the best in my range seems to be Motorola Defy+

Banned if you can't show me a better option under $250 range


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because the Atrix 2 in good condition can be bought used for <$250

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 15, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because the Atrix 2 in good condition can be bought used for <$250
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz you should know that a brand new phone's feel factor is really important


----------



## loneagl (Aug 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you should know that a brand new phone's feel factor is really important

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I agree.never go for a used product-living or not

my love is true up until the point that I see your face


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because I have the software home, menu, and back buttons burned into my phone screen...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 15, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I have the software home, menu, and back buttons burned into my phone screen...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not explaining what do you mean by burned!


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for banning, and banned myself for having stupid reason to ban someone.

Hey, thats a double ban

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 15, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for banning, and banned myself for having stupid reason to ban someone.
> 
> Hey, thats a double ban
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned coz that's not a double ban, that's a lame ban :silly:


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 15, 2012)

Vacross said:


> Banned for starting the 3570th page of this thread

Click to collapse



banned coz you just got your ability to post in dev threads after that ban!
post wisely


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you just got your ability to post in dev threads after that ban!
> post wisely

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i post wisley...also thank me if your not banned...oh...evryones banned *evil laugh* 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz i post wisley...also thank me if your not banned...oh...evryones banned *evil laugh*
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing an evil laugh...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 15, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for laughing an evil laugh...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not using XDA Premium App

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 15, 2012)

oh wow.
the newbie "Vacross", who had banned me in the 2nd post on this page got banned for real


----------



## defcomg (Aug 15, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for laughing an evil laugh...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the unbanned man


----------



## htccraze (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for not following instructions. 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned...................................................................................................

Fo     r ........,.,.,..,.,
,

Z

Not spamming  .....&@&3&$:*&*&*%*463*%:*3*46536

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 15, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned...................................................................................................
> 
> Fo     r ........,.,.,..,.,
> ,
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for putting so much effort from your sending thingy


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for putting so much effort from your sending thingy

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy and not being active

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being lazy and not being active
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for hypocrisy 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 15, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Banned for hypocrisy
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using XDA App

Sent From My Sexy Blue Galaxy Nexus. You Jelly?


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 15, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Banned for hypocrisy
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned coz i can't read what's written in your avatar before tezlastorm.
A _ _ _ _ _ _ ??


----------



## Sheiji (Aug 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i can't read what's written in your avatar before tezlastorm.
> A _ _ _ _ _ _ ??

Click to collapse



Banned for using a confused smiley.

________________________________

Please press thanks if I helped you in any way. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using the xda app.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sheiji said:


> Banned for using a confused smiley.
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cuz problem bro?

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned because I could barely read the letters between the s

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 15, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because I could barely read the letters between the s
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for owning 3 phones and neglecting 2 of them even though they are awesome..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for owning 3 phones and neglecting 2 of them even though they are awesome..

Click to collapse



Banned for being a stalker 

© 2012 Orange Furball Inc.
_We're up when your computer is down!_
-------------------------------------
*If someone helped you, got "thanks"*


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being a stalker
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for asking for thanks...reported...to gmaster1...oh wait...thats me ...and i say...your banned for having the word thanks and not asking for thanks...

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## evodev (Aug 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for asking for thanks...reported...to gmaster1...oh wait...thats me ...and i say...your banned for having the word thanks and not asking for thanks...
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned for having a better avatar than me


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

evodev said:


> banned for having a better avatar than me

Click to collapse



Banned coz i agree 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 15, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i agree
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned cause your avatar displays murder.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## evodev (Aug 15, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Banned cause your avatar displays murder.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for banning holy murder


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 15, 2012)

evodev said:


> banned for banning holy murder

Click to collapse



Banned for no avatar.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## evodev (Aug 15, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Banned for no avatar.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being captain obvious


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 15, 2012)

evodev said:


> banned for being captain obvious

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me Captain obvious.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Banned cause your avatar displays murder.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz i dont care that my lovely android killed apple







iKoolkid said:


> Banned for calling me Captain obvious.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a captain.

Ps.
I better cant change my avatar to a picture of myself, coz if you see it, you have to reflash your ROM.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 15, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i dont care that my lovely android killed apple
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm a captain.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## evodev (Aug 15, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Banned for thinking I'm a captain.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for banning people with cool avatars


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 15, 2012)

evodev said:


> banned for banning people with cool avatars

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Banned for banning me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Heeyy thats my text 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Banned for banning me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a guy who likes my avatar...or was it the other person with the same avatar as him...or maybe...

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for banning a guy who likes my avatar...or was it the other person with the same avatar as him...ir maybe...
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## evodev (Aug 15, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Banned for being confused.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for hating on confused people


----------



## Jseaway (Aug 15, 2012)

evodev said:


> banned for hating on confused people

Click to collapse



Banned for hey-ting lol


----------



## crimsy (Aug 15, 2012)

banned for creating new words

× sent from HTC EVO 3D using xda app


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 15, 2012)

crimsy said:


> banned for creating new words
> 
> × sent from HTC EVO 3D using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a creator of new words.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leezrd (Aug 15, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Heeyy thats my text
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a cool guy

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for banning a cool guy
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't ban myself 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for thinking that you banned yourself coz your "cool".

First take a look at the mirror please, ooh wait, it already broke coz you looked at it

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## wakyz (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for a bad joke

Sent from my SGH-I997 running Jelly Bean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned coz i know.  But what are you expacting at 11 pm? 

Im in bed now xD

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## evodev (Aug 15, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i know.  But what are you expacting at 11 pm?
> 
> Im in bed now xD
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned because its 2 P.M. not 11.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 15, 2012)

evodev said:


> banned because its 2 P.M. not 11.

Click to collapse



Bad because its 17:22 and west coast sucks

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for the leezard name which isn't cool

This kindle is on pure jelly bean


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 15, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for the leezard name which isn't cool
> 
> This kindle is on pure jelly bean

Click to collapse



Banned for bad spelling.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## evodev (Aug 15, 2012)

^banned for weird name, and West Coast rules! we got most of the big tech companies!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for no avatar and default signature.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## evodev (Aug 15, 2012)

banned for not paying attention and noticing my legit avatar and status


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 15, 2012)

evodev said:


> banned for not paying attention and noticing my legit avatar and status

Click to collapse



Banned because we can't see your avatar on xda app

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## evodev (Aug 15, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned because we can't see your avatar on xda app
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not using a classic computer. 

on my quad core windows 7 laptop w/ubuntu currently make AOSP, and two screens


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 15, 2012)

evodev said:


> banned for not paying attention and noticing my legit avatar and status

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the person above me and me. I didn't mean you when I said bout the avatar 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Banned because we can't see your avatar on xda app
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for unoriginal avatar. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for being a peter Griffin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a peter Griffin
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about grifindor

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for not telling the difference between the Griffin's and Griffin or.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> i ban myself because inotKoolakid is a better username then iKoolkid
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:thumbup::beer:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> :I ban myself cause I'm a stupid derp.
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Two can play at that game

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 15, 2012)

evodev said:


> ^banned for weird name, and West Coast rules! we got most of the big tech companies!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a west coast flake.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## leezrd (Aug 15, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for the leezard name which isn't cool
> 
> This kindle is on pure jelly bean

Click to collapse



Banned because Sooners suck

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Banned for being a west coast flake.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not playing along with our game :banghead:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for unnecessary use of emoticon.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Banned for unnecessary use of emoticon.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for no emoticon. They rule. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for no emoticon. They rule.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for expressing emotions through emoticon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for no emoticon. They rule.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a closet iDrone user.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for saying iDrone.


----------



## Sheiji (Aug 16, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for saying iDrone.

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the forbidden prefix.

Edit: xD autocorrecteur..
________________________________

Please press thanks if I helped you in any way. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using the xda app.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for not knowing how to spell "mentioning".


----------



## loneagl (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned cuz I wanna get archered.how do I go about it?

my love is true up until the point that I see your face


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 16, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because Sooners suck
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Texas longhorn s fan

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 16, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a Texas longhorn s fan
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him so quickly coz i wanted to ban him...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for banning him so quickly coz i wanted to ban him...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to ban someone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for wanting to ban someone
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for wanting to ban someone, coz then it made me want to ban you too!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leezrd (Aug 16, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a Texas longhorn s fan
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a gamecock fan

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for using too many forms of "ban"

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned because I'm an F.B.I agent, Female Body Inspector

Bow chicka wow wow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I'm an F.B.I agent, Female Body Inspector
> 
> Bow chicka wow wow
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz i deserve that post..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned because if you can't take the time to type out "because" you shouldn't be posting on the internet in the first place.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because if you can't take the time to type out "because" you shouldn't be posting on the internet in the first place.

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not quoting

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for being a kings fan

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wakyz (Aug 16, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a kings fan
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a kings fan.

Sent from my SGH-I997 running Jelly Bean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for banning, and banned myself for having stupid reason to ban someone.
> 
> Hey, thats a double ban
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for. 99

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for. 99
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Banned twice buy one get one free

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Snuggl3s (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned twice buy one get one free
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for doing a bogo on banning without proper rebate forms. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for 3

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Muckrak3r (Aug 16, 2012)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned for doing a bogo on banning without proper rebate forms.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned for farts.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 16, 2012)

Muckrak3r said:


> Banned for farts.

Click to collapse



Banned for banningwrong person

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## RoboWarriorSr (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for... Brain fart.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for farting out of ur brain

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for farting out of ur brain
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for farting from your anus. 

@ 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 16, 2012)

RoboWarriorSr said:


> Banned for... Brain fart.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for lightbulbs

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 16, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for lightbulbs
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning lightbulbs!
And banned for loving ponies!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PetRiLJoe (Aug 16, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for lightbulbs
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Banned for not wearing your batman costume while posting. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htccraze (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for being with Verizon :-&


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for being with Verizon :-&

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating steak. 

@ 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not eating steak.
> 
> @ 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



banned for not fasting

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for not fasting
> 
> Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned for not slowing. See what I did there? 

@ 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## leezrd (Aug 16, 2012)

SEX. SEX. Now I have your attention whom ever reads this is banned.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## tatperson (Aug 16, 2012)

leezrd said:


> SEX. SEX. Now I have your attention whom ever reads this is banned.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're banned for grabbing my attention 

Sent from my undervolted, underclocked, power saving Motorola Atrix.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 16, 2012)

tatperson said:


> You're banned for grabbing my attention
> 
> Sent from my undervolted, underclocked, power saving Motorola Atrix.

Click to collapse



Banned for going to grab your "attention" when you read first part

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for going to grab your "attention" when you read first part
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



SEX SEX SEX SEX. Now I have double the attention. If you read this you are banned. 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## Android311 (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> SEX SEX SEX SEX. Now I have double the attention. If you read this you are banned.
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Android311 said:


> BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're back


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

Android311 said:


> BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OH HOW ORIGINAL. BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED FOR YELLING. BAD BOY/GIRL. 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> OH HOW ORIGINAL. BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED FOR YELLING. BAD BOY/GIRL.
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive banning


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for excessive banning

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking windows

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for breaking windows
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I use Mac OS X. It never breaks*

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I use Mac OS X. It never breaks*
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned because that's because it's already broken  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that's because it's already broken
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for wisdom


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wisdom

Click to collapse



Banned for not owning this thread yet 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because that's because it's already broken
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lies! 

And to whomever is above me, you are banished from this kingdom!

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Lies!
> 
> And to whomever is above me, you are banished from this kingdom!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 banned for not knowing it was me... :'( 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned for not knowing it was me... :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for crying

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Lies!
> 
> And to whomever is above me, you are banished from this kingdom!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your name

My infuse has HTC sense


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> my name should be bannedsooner
> 
> My infuse has HTC sense

Click to collapse



I love this game 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> I love this game
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Banned for not banning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the member that loves this game.


----------



## Sheiji (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for banning the member that loves this game.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to start a "banned because he banned" loop.

________________________________

Please press thanks if I helped you in any way. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using the xda app.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Sheiji said:


> Banned for trying to start a "banned because he banned" loop.
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for failing the ban loop.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for failing the ban loop.

Click to collapse



Banned for fooling him.

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ;; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for fooling him.
> 
> ♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ;; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬

Click to collapse



Banned, because its a trap.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Banned for not banning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App

Click to collapse




banned because i thanked you accidently and for not relising my game is quote changing




John McClane said:


> im Banned because im too unawesome. If only i could be as cool as that gmaster guy

Click to collapse



Banned because you will never be as good as moi

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Ryno_666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned.


Sent from the trap


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone for BANana?


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Anyone for BANana?

Click to collapse





NO.jpg

Banned




Ryno_666 said:


> Banned.
> 
> 
> Sent from the trap

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without a valid ban licence

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> Banned
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for a Failed .jpg

And Banned for double banning on your posts.

WhAm!


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for a Failed .jpg
> 
> And Banned for double banning on your posts.
> 
> WhAm!

Click to collapse



Banned for a capital letter in the middle of your sentence 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for a capital letter in the middle of your sentence
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for buying XDA premium 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for a capital letter in the middle of your sentence
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're back.....  :silly:


----------



## Android311 (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you're back.....  :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because you never left  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because you never left
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're here. :cyclops:


----------



## Android311 (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned because your movies are bad ass 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you're back.....  :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for missing me :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




Android311 said:


> Banned because your movies are bad ass
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because this is a bad ass





Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for missing me :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because ..... You can leave now!!!
And banned for the ass!


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for using three !!! 

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Uhhhhh.. WUT?

Anyway.  Banned.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Uhhhhh.. WUT?
> 
> Anyway.  Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for being trapped in Spiderman's™ Web O' Lies®

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for trademarking ur words

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for trademarking ur words
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for not protecting yourself against word thieves™ 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for using protection

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for using protection
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Protection is required in _*all*_ aspects of life. If not you get a baby, and that's never fun. 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for saying they're not fun my son is my pride and joy

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for saying they're not fun my son is my pride and joy
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for having the word pirate in your xda app SIG.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for saying they're not fun my son is my pride and joy
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for fornicating! 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for fornicating!
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 16, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for an apple username but using an android device


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for an apple username but using an android device

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I made this an apple username

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Banned for thinking I made this an apple username
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you didn't.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,

Wow! That's a lot of punctuation!

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking you didn't.
> .
> .
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing the i in my name is short for I am koolkid cause I couldn't make i Koolkid cause it looks weird.

Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Banned for not realizing the i in my name is short for I am koolkid cause I couldn't make i Koolkid cause it looks weird.
> 
> Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.

Click to collapse



Banned for being another one of apples failed experiments

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being another one of apples failed experiments
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm an apple.

Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 16, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Banned for thinking I'm an apple.
> 
> Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.

Click to collapse



Banned for being an orange

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being an orange
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a member of XDA   

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being a member of XDA
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned for being obvious.

Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

banned because, 



> > > > > > > > > > I HAVE MORE QUOTES THAN YOU!
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> banned because,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned coz someone posted something that leaves my xda app force close. Now i cant read it



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz someone posted something that leaves my xda app force close. Now i cant read it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because technology is failing left and right for you!

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned coz i cant read your ban coz a post is still letting my xda app fc!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned *coz* i _cant _read your ban *coz* a post is still letting my xda app fc!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for [email protected] errors.


----------



## Duckman5 (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't care

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned *because you're* grammar nazi

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Duckman5 said:


> Banned for not caring
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being in OT trying to reach the 10 posts. <<Read  

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Banned *because you're* grammar nazi
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for BOLD!!  :laugh:


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned coz i want GOLD 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i want GOLD
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to search for it. It doesn't grow on trees. :crying:


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned coz i know it doesnt. But i want more money

My phone (galaxy mini) is tooo outdated :crying:

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i know it doesnt. But i want more money
> 
> My phone (galaxy mini) is tooo outdated :crying:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because my SGS4G is also outdated.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Where is ikoolkid?!
I am gonna ban him with the ban hammer in his face! HES post a page back crashes my xda app!!!!!



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Where is ikoolkid?!
> I am gonna ban him with the ban hammer in his face! *HES* post a page back crashes my xda app!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because HIS!


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because HIS!

Click to collapse



Banned because SAPPHIRE

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because SAPPHIRE
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned because Fur!


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because HIS!

Click to collapse



Aaah come on!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

what she said ban


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what she said ban

Click to collapse



Banned for having 666 in your name.

Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what she said ban

Click to collapse



What who said?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2012)

I ban ikoolkid because every time i get to one of his posts on pg 717 (50 posts per pg) tapatalk suddenly fc's on me...i call hax on that one

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> I ban ikoolkid because every time i get to one of his posts on pg 717 (50 posts per pg) tapatalk suddenly fc's on me...i call hax on that one
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for such a long post

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for such a long post
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned because ive seen longer

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because ive seen longer
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse




B

A

N

N

E

D


B

E

C

A

S

E

.

.

H

O

W


L

O

N

G

W

A

S


T

H

A

T


P

O

S

T

?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?




Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> B
> 
> A
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because because.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because because.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting that obnoxious post making it twice as bad.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for quoting that obnoxious post making it twice as bad.

Click to collapse



Banned for obnoxious... 
I like that word. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## enskje (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for obnoxious...
> I like that word.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz, i dont understand it.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Aug 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because ive seen longer
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because she said that to u

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because she said that to u
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't see anything....

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for implying that he's blind

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Domini. I give you the ultimate ban hammer of banning gods. Use it wisely to ban ikoolkid. Everyone else is banned for drewling over the banhammer

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Domini. I give you the ultimate ban hammer of banning gods. Use it wisely to ban ikoolkid. Everyone else is banned for drewling over the banhammer
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



I have the ban axe and the ban chainsaw. I ban you cause you think I hacked xda.

Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.

Anyone posting after me bans themselves for trying to ban, there for I cannot be banned. If I'm am below me. It is OK.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> I have the ban axe and the ban chainsaw. I ban you cause you think I hacked xda.
> 
> Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.

Click to collapse



Its a jk dude...so i ban you with the banned banhammer. So powerful that the gods locked it up so no one could get to it. But little did they know that i Found the secret to unlocking it. And i get 1,000,000 bans now so i can perma-ban anyone *evil laugh*

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Its a jk dude...so i ban you with the banned banhammer. So powerful that the gods locked it up so no one could get to it. But little did they know that i Found the secret to unlocking it. And i get 1,000,000 bans now so i can perma-ban anyone *evil laugh*
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Do you SEE MY SIGNATURE MORTAL! I AM THE ALMIGHTY GOD ZEUS. I SMITE YOU WITH MY BOLT OF PURE BADASSERY.

Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Its a jk dude...so i ban you with the banned banhammer. So powerful that the gods locked it up so no one could get to it. But little did they know that i Found the secret to unlocking it. And i get 1,000,000 bans now so i can perma-ban anyone *evil laugh*
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for writing down a boring paragraph up there...

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ~Phil~ (Aug 16, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for writing down a boring paragraph up there...
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for posting something @xda .

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda premium


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

~Phil~ said:


> Banning for posting something @xda .
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I SMITE YE FOR BANNING SOMEONE CAUSE THEY POSTED.

Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> I SMITE YE FOR BANNING SOMEONE CAUSE THEY POSTED.
> 
> Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.

Click to collapse



I baneth ye for yellething! 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I baneth ye for yellething!
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Ye be banethed fur speakingeth ye olde english...eth 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for being a G6


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a G6

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm more confused than a blind man at a silent auction

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned because Joplin has 4GLTE Suckas


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because Joplin has 4GLTE Suckas

Click to collapse



Banned because idk where Joplin is.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazy_smokezalot (Aug 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because idk where Joplin is.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ban him for still having a inc2 lol

SBRISSEN JELLY BEAN A3


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

krazy_smokezalot said:


> Ban him for still having a inc2 lol
> 
> SBRISSEN JELLY BEAN A3

Click to collapse



Banned because my inc2 runs jb like a boss.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> banned because idk where joplin is.
> 
> Sent from my incredible 2 using tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



its in missouri! 5/22/2011 ef5 tornado tears through southwestern missouri town. Banned for owning an incredible 2 as well as not knowing where joplin missouri is


----------



## tooter1 (Aug 17, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> its in missouri! 5/22/2011 ef5 tornado tears through southwestern missouri town. Banned for owning an incredible 2 as well as not knowing where joplin missouri is

Click to collapse



Banned for saying Missouri, too many times 

My Banned Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

tooter1 said:


> Banned for saying Missouri, too many times
> 
> My Banned Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Banned because Missouri. Deal with it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for making a deal here

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for making a deal here
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not dealing with it

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 17, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for making a deal here
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to make something out of this mess of a thread

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for trying to make something out of this mess of a thread
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for taking this thread to be a mess..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 17, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for taking this thread to be a mess..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a GT-S5360 and using tapatalk and not the xda premium app

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for owning a GT-S5360 and using tapatalk and not the xda premium app
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tapatalk's better than xda prem. Plus, why should i get banned for owning a GT-S5360...? Banned for a wrong ban...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Tapatalk's better than xda prem. Plus, why should i get banned for owning a GT-S5360...? Banned for a wrong ban...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not being the right guy!

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned because (insert obscure movie reference here)!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Banned because (insert obscure movie reference here)!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not inserting it in the proper way. 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for talking like a teacher here(reminds me of my school)...


Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for talking like a teacher here(reminds me of my school)...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not applying to the "Orange Furball School of Computer Restoration and Technological Support for Senior Members of Society" tuition is $6,000 and you will learn basic computer tasks. You may also learn how to take apart and reassemble your computer. For an extra $5,000 you can even learn out advanced course, which consists of installing a new web browser, creating a simple Word document, and making a circle in Microsoft Paint. Apply today at www.orangefurballschoolofcomputerre...tudent/next/91983618/XDA_register/112017_i717

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 17, 2012)

Lol.....banned for pasting a url here

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Lol.....banned for pasting a url here
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I pasted. I just typed that!

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for assuming I pasted. I just typed that!
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting me pay my $11,000 through paypal

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for using paypal

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Aug 17, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for using paypal
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a crappy spice phone.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for having a crappy spice phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a crappy wildfire phone 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for not having the best phone ever like me (Galaxy Note) 

Double banned cause I'm in a bad mood cause I need a poo, But the current circumstances prevent me from 'dropping the bomb'


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 17, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Banned for not having the best phone ever like me (Galaxy Note)
> 
> Double banned cause I'm in a bad mood cause I need a poo, But the current circumstances prevent me from 'dropping the bomb'

Click to collapse



Banned for being constipated 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being constipated
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being constipationist

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

banned for making up words ! 

Unbanned because you where defending me  

Banned because I do not want to be defended !


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 17, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> banned for making up words !
> 
> Unbanned because you where defending me
> 
> Banned because I do not want to be defended !

Click to collapse



Banned for doing a ban cycle

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for doing a ban cycle
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing the cycle 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## image2000uk (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for liking dogs 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 17, 2012)

image2000uk said:


> Banned for liking dogs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for liking dogs!
I like cats!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for liking both(please like one)


Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 17, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for liking both(please like one)
> 
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I dislike my dog

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned coz I dislike my dog
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



You dislike your OWN dog! Banned! In other words, fie on thee!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> You dislike your OWN dog! Banned! In other words, fie on thee!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



inb4 banned for having 666 in your name ban


----------



## veeman (Aug 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> inb4 banned for having 666 in your name ban

Click to collapse



Banned for having Husam in your name.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for having Husam in your name.

Click to collapse



Banned because your name is the russian version of how to pronounce woman


----------



## panpjp (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned coz I dunno what to say 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 17, 2012)

panpjp said:


> Banned coz I dunno what to say
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for still having that old-ass desire.


----------



## panpjp (Aug 17, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for still having that old-ass desire.

Click to collapse



+1 money ran out  cannot even afford a SGS2 :sly:


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for bricking your phone


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for bricking your phone

Click to collapse



Banned because it was only a halfbrick and that was ages ago


----------



## domini99 (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned coz i am going to build a house with bricked phones.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 17, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i am going to build a house with bricked phones.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned coz i just saw *Goon* & i feel like fcking someone up but all i can do is ban, so b..b..b..BAN!


----------



## domini99 (Aug 17, 2012)

MEGAPOTATOMINECRAFTBANANABAN!!!!!!

or simply; banned

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## 'cooleagle' (Aug 17, 2012)

domini99 said:


> MEGAPOTATOMINECRAFTBANANABAN!!!!!!
> 
> or simply; banned
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Meh……

Banned !


----------



## domini99 (Aug 17, 2012)

MAGEBANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANPOTATONANANANANAMANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANAANANANANANANANAANNNNANANANANNANANANAANANANAAANANANAMAAAMAAMANANANANANAANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANNANANANANANANANANANANANAN...BAN!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 17, 2012)

domini99 said:


> MAGEBANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANPOTATONANANANANAMANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANAANANANANANANANAANNNNANANANANNANANANAANANANAAANANANAMAAAMAAMANANANANANAANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANANNANANANANANANANANANANANAN...BAN!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned coz the ip tracker in ur sig is stupid.
i am from India and it is showing netherlands.. xD


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for having a troll face in ur avatar

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz the ip tracker in ur sig is stupid.
> i am from India and it is showing netherlands.. xD

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the netherlands


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being in the netherlands

Click to collapse



Peter Pan ban

*trollface*


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Peter Pan ban
> 
> *trollface*

Click to collapse



Banned for using a trollface.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## supermaik (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned because it's my tenth post!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 17, 2012)

I decided. I love cats
P.S. If you don't like cats...you are banned!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

supermaik said:


> Banned because it's my tenth post!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't report you on tapatalk.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redgrass83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for loving those stinking useless animals..

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium HD app

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Banned because I can't report you on tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a rat

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned the 3 posts after me for not banning my post much less quoting it

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## redgrass83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, nobody does this correctly at all anymore eh.  

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz the ip tracker in ur sig is stupid.
> i am from India and it is showing netherlands.. xD

Click to collapse



Damnit da thing aint working 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Damnit da thing aint working
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting it to work. 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## domini99 (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned coz you are pretty damn right.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not getting it to work.
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it is supposed to work, and not realising that it's just a static .gif he has programmed in his signature


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not getting it to work.
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned for being up when my computer is down


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being up when my computer is down

Click to collapse



Banned for having your computer be down

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for having your computer be down
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned for false advertisemsnt in Copyright fail


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for false advertisemsnt in Copyright fail

Click to collapse



Banned for false spelling of 'advertisement' 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## leezrd (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for false spelling of 'advertisement'
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned for using apostrophes in place of quotation marks 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for using apostrophes in place of quotation marks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using XDA premium in place of Tapatalk

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## leezrd (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for using XDA premium in place of Tapatalk
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned because tap talk sucks

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 17, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because tap talk sucks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that xda premium is basically a tapatalk shortcut

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 17, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned for not knowing that xda premium is basically a tapatalk shortcut
> 
> Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using tapatalk. 2 and not using 3.1 alpha…

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned coz i dont care wath. If i can read this forum its ok

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 17, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i dont care wath. If i can read this forum its ok
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for saying wath instead of what

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying wath instead of what
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because could have meant wath, england

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 17, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because could have meant wath, england
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned period


----------



## leezrd (Aug 17, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> banned period

Click to collapse



Banned for being on your period

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for assuming he had a sex change 

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for assuming he had a sex change
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned because tony romo or whatever had a second change 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## nowseewhatudid (Aug 18, 2012)

Your all banned for banning people

HTC Despired 4g


----------



## leezrd (Aug 18, 2012)

nowseewhatudid said:


> Your all banned for banning people
> 
> HTC Despired 4g

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a Captivate user


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a Captivate user

Click to collapse



Banned for being a...uhm...android user

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being a...uhm...android user
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being a non-android user ...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a Galaxy Y user 
#INFUSEJELLYBEANZFORLIFE


----------



## leezrd (Aug 18, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a Galaxy Y user
> #INFUSEJELLYBEANZFORLIFE

Click to collapse



Banned for being a infuse user which is knock off galaxy s oc'ed with larger screen.. wasted upgrade

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 18, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for being a infuse user which is knock off galaxy s oc'ed with larger screen.. wasted upgrade
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I had an infuse and hated it but I still gotta ban u...

Banned for banning an infuse owner

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for hating on the infuse when we have JELLY BEAN UP AND RUNNING COMPLETELY


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 18, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for hating on the infuse when we have JELLY BEAN UP AND RUNNING COMPLETELY

Click to collapse



Banned for having Jelly Bean.
I have jelly bean too...it's still in alpha(nightlies) tho.. 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Aug 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for having Jelly Bean.
> I have jelly bean too...it's still in alpha(nightlies) tho..
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because my phones processor us armv6 and we can't go much ahead of jelly bean.... 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 18, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because my phones processor us armv6 and we can't go much ahead of jelly bean....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz you never know!


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 18, 2012)

deadlocked007 said:


> Banned for being preposterous!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz if armv6 can run ICS & JB, i dont find further support preposterous!


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz if armv6 can run ICS & JB, i dont find further support preposterous!

Click to collapse



Banned nor sticking with Cupcake!!! Its a very capable OS!

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 18, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned nor sticking with Cupcake!!! Its a very capable OS!
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



banned coz that made no sense


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 18, 2012)

deadlocked007 said:


> Banned for being preposterous!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Both banned for spelling preposterous correctly only because you have auto correct!






vj_dustin said:


> banned coz if armv6 can run ICS & JB, i dont find further support preposterous!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz that made no sense

Click to collapse



Banned because it made sense to me! 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 18, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because it made sense to me!
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



banned coz you should read it again! :silly:


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you should read it again! :silly:

Click to collapse



I ban you *for* not sticking with Android 1.5 "Cupcake" because it was a very capable Operating System. 

Is that better????

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 18, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I ban you *for* not sticking with Android 1.5 "Cupcake" because it was a very capable Operating System.
> 
> Is that better????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



unbanned for rectifying the error.
banned coz GB is way more capable than Cupcake 
Unfortunately can't say so for ICS & JB on my ARMv6 device :/


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> unbanned for rectifying the error.
> banned coz GB is way more capable than Cupcake
> Unfortunately can't say so for ICS & JB on my ARMv6 device :/

Click to collapse



Banned because Ban (+1)+unban(-1)=0 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because Ban (+1)+unban(-1)=0
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong calculation.
He previously had ban!
Ban (+1)+ban(+1)+unban(-1)=1(ban)

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for wrong calculation.
> He previously had ban!
> Ban (+1)+ban(+1)+unban(-1)=1(ban)
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Do this math. 

1 ban (for you) = 1 ban. Therefore you are banned. 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## daveycliff (Aug 18, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Do this math.
> 
> 1 ban (for you) = 1 ban. Therefore you are banned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing to ban people after you've been banned.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Aug 18, 2012)

daveycliff said:


> Banned for continuing to ban people after you've been banned.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause you're annoying.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Do this math.
> 
> 1 ban (for you) = 1 ban. Therefore you are banned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz 1000 bans (that total i have) x 9600428357734 people on xda = #santax error (thats so big not even a calculator can work it out)

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 18, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned cause you're annoying.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for getting annoyed by someone's FIRST EVER post.. XD

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz 1000 bans (that total i have) x 9600428357734 people on xda = #santax error (thats so big not even a calculator can work it out)
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned coz that's easy 
9600428357734000


----------



## jdcasino (Aug 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for getting annoyed by someone's FIRST EVER post.. XD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm dRunK!!:what:

*this one*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2012)

jdcasino said:


> Banned cause I'm dRunK!!:what:
> 
> *this one*

Click to collapse



Banned because being drunk does not cause you to randomly capitalize 2 letters of the word drunk 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because being drunk does not cause you to randomly capitalize 2 letters of the word drunk
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:beer:BaNnED:beer:beCAUsE:beer:NoT:beer:eveN:beer:thIs:beer:LOOks:beer:drUnK:beer:...:beer:yhos:beer:diwf:beer:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 18, 2012)

jtbelxhuiborhbyxibhhihiyrbzhiyrbzhiyrbhiyuiyhuzyrvghvghetghrvhjyrbjktbujkutbhjrbzyjhevgetvuhgetvghvghvyjhvyhjrbjkunjknklimidm

lol


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 18, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> jtbelxhuiborhbyxibhhihiyrbzhiyrbzhiyrbhiyuiyhuzyrvghvghetghrvhjyrbjktbujkutbhjrbzyjhevgetvuhgetvghvghvyjhvyhjrbjkunjknklimidm
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



Band for not  snake garden :beer: 

Tsbxjxnsixnsjsjaushxysbsksnxisbxkxbsjcnsjzbsuxbsuxbsu. :beer:

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_
But we're down now from :beer:


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Band for not  snake garden :beer:
> 
> Tsbxjxnsixnsjsjaushxysbsksnxisbxkxbsjcnsjzbsuxbsuxbsu. :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for drinking too much :beer:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for drinking too much :beer:
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for not offering me a beer...  You'll get an unban if you can guess what type of beer my avatar is a bottecap from...


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 18, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Banned for not offering me a beer...  You'll get an unban if you can guess what type of beer my avatar is a bottecap from...

Click to collapse



Banned because no one cares what you drink

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because no one cares what you drink
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being an alligator.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because no one cares what you drink
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong...  the bartender cares...  :good:

---------- Post added at 05:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------

Guess I need to double ban, my post barely slipped in...

Banned for having a [email protected]$$ avatar...


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 18, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Banned for being wrong...  the bartender cares...  :good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for double banning instead of editing


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for being right I shoulda edited...  :good:


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for realizing your mistakes 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because you're ugly.

(I don't have any spelling errors in my post )

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because you're ugly.
> 
> (I don't have any spelling errors in my post )
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for judging me without knowing who I am :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz i dont know who you are, so it wont care what i say 

(Nothing personal, just to have a reason to ban you)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i dont know who you are, so it wont care what i say
> 
> (Nothing personal, just to have a reason to ban you)
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for inspiration


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i dont know who you are, so it wont care what i say
> 
> (Nothing personal, just to have a reason to ban you)
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned becauZzZzZzZz

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned becauZzZzZzZz
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned because you use too many Z's


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 18, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> banned because you use too many Z's

Click to collapse



Canned banned fanned manned. 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 18, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Canned banned fanned manned.
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



banned banned banned banned


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for using the same word four times

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 18, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for using the same word four times
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned him for the sole reason that he banned the already banned person above him four times.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for such a long reason to ban me 

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 18, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for such a long reason to ban me
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned coz the main reason was for you to notice that I too had used the word 4 times, but in a sentence.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for making me lol

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 18, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for making me lol
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for not being wise enough to notice before. Lol!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because trolololololololololololololololo lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because trolololololololololololololololo lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because that was random.org...

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## nowseewhatudid (Aug 18, 2012)

Your banned for thinking of the name gmaster

Decraptivated Samsung


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2012)

nowseewhatudid said:


> Your banned for thinking of the name gmaster
> 
> Decraptivated Samsung

Click to collapse



:facepalm:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



:banpalm:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> :banpalm:

Click to collapse



Banned because it feels good inside


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it feels good inside

Click to collapse



:faceban:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> :faceban:
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



refer to my dp ban


----------



## nowseewhatudid (Aug 18, 2012)

nowseewhatudid bans you from banning people

Decraptivated Samsung


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 19, 2012)

nowseewhatudid said:


> nowseewhatudid bans you from banning people
> 
> Decraptivated Samsung

Click to collapse



Banned for pooing where the poo doesn't belong. 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for pooing where the poo doesn't belong.
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Banned for farting where the sun dont shine

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 19, 2012)

your all banned for talking s   t. I'm off to bed now

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I've got two minutes


----------



## H2O Rip (Aug 19, 2012)

Banned for abusing smile faces


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for having Jelly Bean.
> I have jelly bean too...it's still in alpha(nightlies) tho..
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being an alpha male

My infuse has HTC sense


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 19, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being an alpha male
> 
> My infuse has HTC sense

Click to collapse



Banned for being the alpha-female in the relationship 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Aug 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being the alpha-female in the relationship
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for use of the word alpha. 

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 19, 2012)

Banned for being the omega

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 19, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for being the omega
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning omega!
GO PI, GO PI, GO PI! 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 19, 2012)

Banned for not rooting for Lambda Lambda Lambda

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 19, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for not rooting for Lambda Lambda Lambda
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning ponies 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 19, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for not mentioning ponies
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Banned because 

Apocalypse ponies, punishment for all of your sins


Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because
> 
> Apocalypse ponies, punishment for all of your sins
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning Apocalypse and ponies in the same sentence 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 19, 2012)

Banned for repeating same thing again

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 19, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for repeating same thing again
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for ... typing 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## shadowswittness (Aug 19, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for ... typing
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Banned for having a My Lil Pony App.

Sent from the dark side of CM10 on my jellybean powered skyrocket.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 19, 2012)

shadowswittness said:


> Banned for having a My Lil Pony App.
> 
> Sent from the dark side of CM10 on my jellybean powered skyrocket.

Click to collapse



Banned because ponies are awesome.


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned because ponies are awesome.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pony!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for being a pony!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because my wife is a pony. 

*yeha* 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 19, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because my wife is a pony.
> 
> *yeha*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you mount her? JK :beer:

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> So you mount her? JK :beer:
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz ride would have been a better word instead of mount..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz ride would have been a better word instead of mount..

Click to collapse



If you know what I mean....

Banned for believing that I married a pony. She has to be horse to be legal to marry. I'm no pervert! I'm not into kids...

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Banned 5 times for the complete lack of originality in the last 5 bans.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 19, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Banned 5 times for the complete lack of originality in the last 5 bans.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Vanned vecause vi Vought vey vere voriginaly. Very very voriginal. 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2012)

Banned for spelling mistake.

But never mind, was only a little bit wrong.

You were very close 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 19, 2012)

Banned for sending from your thing..

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 19, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for sending from your thing..
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because...

...Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2012)

Banned coz thats my text  !!!!

Change it! Its copyright protected

EDIT: thingy is somewhat the same.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 19, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz thats my text  !!!!
> 
> Change it! Its copyright protected
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better?

Sent from my sending thing(C)


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2012)

No.

Its my signature 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## panpjp (Aug 19, 2012)

domini99 said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for saying no.

Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 19, 2012)

domini99 said:


> No.
> 
> Its my signature
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Now?

Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 19, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for Copyrighting a signature ! 

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 19, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for Copyrighting a signature !
> 
> ♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ;; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬

Click to collapse



Banned for being on xda 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Lt.Win (Aug 19, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for being on xda
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Banned because i know you from the optimus one forum. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Aug 19, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for Copyrighting a signature !
> 
> ♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ;;;; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬

Click to collapse





-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for being on xda
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



 Banned because i know both of you from apple thinks suing android will solve everything.. What do you think? thread... 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mechani_C (Aug 19, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Banned because i know both of you from apple thinks suing android will solve everything.. What do you think? thread...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned! because  you are not a MOD, so, go HOME!!! BAN-BAN!


----------



## cascabel (Aug 19, 2012)

Mechani_C said:


> Banned! because  you are not a MOD, so, go HOME!!! BAN-BAN!

Click to collapse



Banned for being so enthusiastic in banning someone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 19, 2012)

Banned for rooting a tomato

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## zolaisugly (Aug 19, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for rooting a tomato
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned because you are tomato-ist and for a being a team pirate

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 19, 2012)

Special BANE CANNON BAN FIRE!


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 19, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Special BANE CANNON BAN FIRE!

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding what he wrote.


----------



## NerdFurgison (Aug 19, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Special BANE CANNON BAN FIRE!

Click to collapse



Banned for enthusiastic capitalization


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Aug 19, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for mentioning Apocalypse and ponies in the same sentence
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Banned for having dark night name too soon brah too soon

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 19, 2012)

leezrd said:


> banned for having dark night name too soon brah too soon
> 
> sent from my sgh-i897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



bane will ban you for being a lizard

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




brandonarev said:


> banned for rooting a tomato
> 
> sent from team pirate

Click to collapse



banned for stealing my identity brandon
bane!

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




brandonarev said:


> banned for rooting a tomato
> 
> sent from team pirate

Click to collapse



banned for stealing my identity brandon, ROOTING A Tomato, and Bane


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Banned because...

Sent from my sending thingy ©Gmaster1 2012. The sending thingy text and logo are not to be used by unauthorised personel. Any body who chooses to do so will be prosecuted and servealy dealt with.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because...
> 
> Sent from my sending thingy ©Gmaster1 2012. The sending thingy text and logo are not to be used by unauthorised personel. Any body who chooses to do so will be prosecuted and servealy dealt with.

Click to collapse



Banned because bane will deal with you for being a g


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because bane will deal with you for being a g

Click to collapse



Banned because that was a very cat like thing to do. 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## _base2 (Aug 20, 2012)

What kinda hotdogs you guys like

This is the right subforumfor that right? I'm so 1337 u guyz ... so 1337... 

...oh and BANNED because banning people in the ban people thread is SO on-topic.... oh noooooo 

///SOURCERIZED\\\


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

_base2 said:


> What kinda hotdogs you guys like
> 
> This is the right subforumfor that right? I'm so 1337 u guyz ... so 1337...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for a post that made 1.4% confusion among 3% of children between the ages of 6 and 8 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## mikef (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for a post that made 1.4% confusion among 3% of children between the ages of 6 and 8
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for being easily confused.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being easily confused.

Click to collapse



Banned for being hardly confused. 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for being from PA
What is Amish people doing on the internet
ANSWER ME THAT!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 20, 2012)

huggs said:


> Banned for being from PA
> What is Amish people doing on the internet
> ANSWER ME THAT!!

Click to collapse



banned for questioning in a banning thread.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 20, 2012)

huggs said:


> Banned for being from PA
> What is Amish people doing on the internet
> ANSWER ME THAT!!

Click to collapse



Banned because internet isn't something you can be "on". It is a connection of networks so you use it but can't actually be "on" it

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Aug 20, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because internet isn't something you can be "on". It is a connection of networks so you use it but can't actually be "on" it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I heard the Internet was a series of tubes. And I stood on the network cables last week.


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for telling me what I can or cannot be on


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for having the name huggs and not delivering. False promises!


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for not being a huggs

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not being a huggs
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't be an action 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you can't be an action
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Action.

Banned.

Cut. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

If you can't be an action, then how am I huggs?
Now I have to break thread protocol and ban everyone but the person above me


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

huggs said:


> If you can't be an action, then how am I huggs?
> Now I have to break thread protocol and ban everyone but the person above me

Click to collapse



Banned for being merciful to me. Thanks! 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not being a huggs
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Hey, you stole my signature 

You know its copyrighted?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for not banning in the ban thread

BTW can you  pm me some kind of a summary of like the features/dtails of your distro in your sig?
The link leads to a page that's not in English, and I'm a bit drunk to tryu and decipher Google Translate
Can I run it as a live cd?


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned because I has no signature and because you're a day late and a buck short


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

huggs said:


> Banned because I has no signature and because you're a day late and a buck short

Click to collapse



I'm two days late but $2 short. Oh well. Banned. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned because you are two days late

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have his copyright in my sig. And i ban you all and unban domini99. 

Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I have his copyright in my sig. And i ban you all and unban domini99.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )

Click to collapse



Banned because copying peoples signatures.is lame 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 20, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because copying peoples signatures.is lame
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you think copying other peopkes signature is lame
Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 20, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned because you think copying other peopkes signature is lame
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because infinity does not **** the world!

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned because ftw also stands for "for the win"
Double Banned because I own this thread


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for making up stories 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for making up stories
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because once upon a time hayden was banned. He got so angry that he banned someone else. The End.

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because once upon a time hayden was banned. He got so angry that he banned someone else. The End.
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone of  gamers

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 20, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for having a phone of  gamers
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being lame and old

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being lame and old
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being cool and young...,

 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for being uncool and not young 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because once upon a time hayden was banned. He got so angry that he banned someone else. The End.
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm green ROOOOOOOAAAAAAAR!!

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned coz I'm green ROOOOOOOAAAAAAAR!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because Green sucks.. and you need gum 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Green sucks.. and you need gum
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for being a BMX boy and not sharing your videos.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being a BMX boy and not sharing your videos.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being one  and soon  xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because Green sucks.. and you need gum
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz im colourblind and cant see red / yellow, so green rocks






MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not being one  and soon  xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being weird.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im colourblind and cant see red / yellow, so green rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because how is your hard drive?

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## k4p741nkrunch (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because how is your hard drive?
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for double sent-from messages.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 20, 2012)

k4p741nkrunch said:


> Banned for double sent-from messages.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for inserting numbers at random places in your username.


----------



## mikef (Aug 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for inserting numbers at random places in your username.

Click to collapse



Banned since they aren't random.


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned because numbers are random again....

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium


----------



## panpjp (Aug 20, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned because numbers are random again....
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz you use a qr code that might me malicious in your avatar.

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 20, 2012)

panpjp said:


> Banned coz you use a qr code that might me malicious in your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse



Banned because its a virus

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned becoz it isn't a virus


Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for banning the banning banner... of bannerdom!


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 20, 2012)

MonsterNo7 said:


> Banned for banning the banning banner... of bannerdom!

Click to collapse



Banned for meaningless post

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for meaningless post
> 
> Sent From My Pencil

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a pencil. That's just sad. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because how is your hard drive?
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



KABOOM! *scratsh scraths beep*
*click click click click, beep beep beep, click click click.......

I hope you understand







Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you have a pencil. That's just sad.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz i have a... PEN! 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> KABOOM! *scratsh scraths beep*
> *click click click click, beep beep beep, click click click.......
> 
> I hope you understand
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh lord...


Oh, and banned for not having a keyboard. Much greener. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for a meaningless sending signature.


Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 20, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Banned for a meaningless sending signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because do is yours

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for not saying which phone is the phone of gamers

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Oh lord...
> 
> 
> Oh, and banned for not having a keyboard. Much greener.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being insultive. Also I unban all except Orange_furrball !

Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for being insultive. Also I unban all except Orange_furrball !
> 
> Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )

Click to collapse



Banned for picking out favrioites

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for picking out favrioites
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling favourites

Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for misspelling favourites
> 
> Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )

Click to collapse



banned coz i just saw Super & it was like a Super hit mix of Kick-Ass & God Bless America.. :good:


----------



## lasic.2000 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ban coz you have trooll face in your avatar.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban coz you have trooll face in your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no avatar. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you have no avatar.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating the same freaking no avatard ban a hundred times already.

Banned again for having a stupid avatard on top of the hundred you don't have an avatard bans.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you have no avatar.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium

Click to collapse



Banned a third time for the overuse of cats in your avatard, signature, and everywhere else.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

Banned again for being one of those crazy cat people.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for being a hater.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for being a monster.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Banned for repeating the same freaking no avatard ban a hundred times already.
> 
> Banned again for having a stupid avatard on top of the hundred you don't have an avatard bans.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to calm down. I am a cat. 

Also 063_XOBX, you are banned for no reason at all. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 20, 2012)

MonsterNo7 said:


> Banned for being a hater.

Click to collapse



Banned for being afraid of fire.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 21, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Banned for being afraid of fire.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for claiming false truths.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 21, 2012)

MonsterNo7 said:


> Banned for claiming false truths.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Texas Longhorns fan


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 21, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a Texas Longhorns fan

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking the Chargers. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 21, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a Texas Longhorns fan

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I care about college  sports. Also, I'm a Packers fan.

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------




Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not liking the Chargers.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not enough cat stuff.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 21, 2012)

MonsterNo7 said:


> Banned for thinking I care about college  sports. Also, I'm a Packers fan.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because college football is better then professional. Also, gamecocks best college football team and panthers best professional team.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## k4p741nkrunch (Aug 21, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because college football is better then professional. Also, gamecocks best college football team and panthers best professional team.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still irate about my numbers being called random.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned because your numbers are not random!!!!

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium


----------



## k4p741nkrunch (Aug 21, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned because your numbers are not random!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for claiming one can be banned for the numbers in their name being random and also banned for them not being random.  Is anything sacred?!??!393790

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 21, 2012)

k4p741nkrunch said:


> Banned for claiming one can be banned for the numbers in their name being random and also banned for them not being random.  Is anything sacred?!??!393790
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for that 

L 
.
.
.
.
o
.
.
.
.
.
.
N
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
G 

Post

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for that
> 
> L
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a pawphone


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 21, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for having a pawphone

Click to collapse



Do you want one? They pop up on eBay every so often. I got mine for $240. Banned for not buying a PawPhone. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Do you want one? They pop up on eBay every so often. I got mine for $240. Banned for not buying a PawPhone.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for Being a faux cat


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for being a Sooners fan

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for being a Sooners fan
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for being a "LA" fan. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nawlage (Aug 21, 2012)

Unoriginal post + unoriginal sig. Banned.




Sent.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 21, 2012)

nawlage said:


> Unoriginal post + unoriginal sig. Banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boring post. Using "+" instead of "and". No avatar. Spelling knowledge right. Sent from where? You never told us. Also way to much space. Banned. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for complaining 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## WillieWonka1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for likely having more internal storage than any other user in this thread. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for only posting a pic .....

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 21, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for only posting a pic .....
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz a pic speaks louder than words


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz a pic speaks louder than words

Click to collapse



Banned because
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting the pic without "You Don't Say" written on it

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 21, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for posting the pic without "You Don't Say" written on it
> 
> Sent From My Pencil

Click to collapse








BANNED

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> BANNED
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a good reason to ban someone


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 21, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for not having a good reason to ban someone

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't get to judge whether the reason is good enough or not 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because you don't get to judge whether the reason is good enough or not
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I always have a good reason, like now


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 21, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for not having a good reason to ban someone

Click to collapse



Banned for not stating it in your post.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for not stating it in your post.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting my post


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 21, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for quoting my post

Click to collapse



Banned because you quoted mine too.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 21, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because you quoted mine too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting that one. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for quoting that one.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



The banhammer has spooken!
and ofc your banned


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

banned because potato


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

Megabananaban because  my phone runs on 480 MHz coz of low batery

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Lt.Win (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Megabananaban because  my phone runs on 480 MHz coz of low batery
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because I run mine on 806 even on low battery. 

Like a baws.


----------



## gesange (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for low battery.......get a charge dude 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DustinDHD (Aug 21, 2012)

banned cause u stole my charger


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

DustinDHD said:


> banned cause u stole my charger

Click to collapse



Banned because it was me that stole your charger


----------



## veeman (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned because I run mine at 1700mhz on low battery.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I run mine at 1700mhz on low battery.

Click to collapse



banned for show off :|


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for show off :|

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a Signature Picture


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

DustinDHD said:


> banned cause u stole my charger

Click to collapse



Who?








devstaff said:


> Banned because it was me that stole your charger

Click to collapse



Oh he 








SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I run mine on 806 even on low battery.
> 
> Like a baws.

Click to collapse



But i have powersave, so my phone, so it goes from 604 mhz to 480 mhz for longer battery live.







veeman said:


> Banned because I run mine at 1700mhz on low battery.

Click to collapse



Banned coz your phone is to fast.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not following this threads rules


----------



## k4p741nkrunch (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you just made me re-read half the page.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned coz... hahhahahahahahahahahaha 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for "re-read"-ing it...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for to complicated ban.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for to complicated ban.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for sending it from my sending thing


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned coz everybody is talking about my signature:sly:

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz everybody is talking about my signature:sly:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned coz that (your sig) is really complicated (instead of my prev post), and seems nonsense a bit.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

So what?
Banned for thinking my signature is complicated.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> So what?
> Banned for thinking my signature is complicated.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking my post to be complicated.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for thinking my post to be complicated.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because your posts is not complicated


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned coz... ehhh....
Your post isnt complicated anymore 

Btw im going to take a shower 
Bye

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Crisisx1 (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz... ehhh....
> Your post isnt complicated anymore
> 
> Btw im going to take a shower
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for taking a shower lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Crisisx1 said:


> Banned for taking a shower lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for watching people take showers...

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 21, 2012)

Crisisx1 said:


> Banned for taking a shower lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz if you banned him for taking a shower, it means you consider taking a shower bad enough to be banned, you must have not been taking showers yourself.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for watching people take showers...
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Im bored, so the only thing I can do is to ban you


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 21, 2012)

Definitely triple secret banned for being bored on XDA!  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Definitely triple secret banned for being bored on XDA!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my Banbox360


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned coz my banstation 3 is better 

Btw, im done taking a shower.
Now my phone wont crash again 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my banstation 3 is better
> 
> Btw, im done taking a shower.
> Now my phone wont crash again
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz Bantendo 3DS is better


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned because Pornstationtendo trumps all.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 21, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned bcuz Bantendo 3DS is better

Click to collapse



No. The psbanta is better
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Banned

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> No. The psbanta is better
> .
> .
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer gaming on the banputer


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I prefer gaming on the banputer

Click to collapse



Your banputer sucks, thats why i ban you. Banned

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## k4p741nkrunch (Aug 21, 2012)

If you don't love and cherish the bancast you're banned.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ant2555 (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for making up rules.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for not having an avatar

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

aaaaargg!!! sponsgebob!
Banned for killing my eyes!!!


----------



## gesange (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> aaaaargg!!! sponsgebob!
> Banned for killing my eyes!!!

Click to collapse



banned for disliking spongebob 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k4p741nkrunch (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> aaaaargg!!! sponsgebob!
> Banned for killing my eyes!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for talking like a pirate outside of national talk like a pirate day.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

k4p741nkrunch said:


> Banned for talking like a pirate outside of national talk like a pirate day.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about pirats in an phone forum :thumbdown:

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 21, 2012)

k4p741nkrunch said:


> Banned for talking like a pirate outside of national talk like a pirate day.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a banned member.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned coz you are a banned member to now, BANNED 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you are a banned member to now, BANNED
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Wow...that is...the BEST...noobish reason for a ban so ye be banned

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## John McClane (Aug 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Wow...that is...the BEST...noobish reason for a ban so ye be banned
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because you surpassed his noobish ban reason. :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned you two for saying im a noob.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned you two for saying im a noob.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for having a thing that sends


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for having a thing that sends

Click to collapse



Interesting he?
Banned for having a signature of space 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned you two for saying im a noob.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u areeee...*thinks*...not. Banned for thinking we said that

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Crisisx1 (Aug 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz u areeee...*thinks*...not. Banned for thinking we said that
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



banned because you are not a g master lol


----------



## cyanogendroid (Aug 21, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for having a thing that sends

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of his thing 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 21, 2012)

cyanogendroid said:


> Banned for being jealous of his thing
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i am :banghead:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 21, 2012)

k4p741nkrunch said:


> Banned because I'm still irate about my numbers being called random.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning wrong person

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## k4p741nkrunch (Aug 21, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for banning wrong person
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for digging up a since forgotten past.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

k4p741nkrunch said:


> Banned for digging up a since forgotten past.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking responsibility for banning wrong person

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not taking responsibility for banning wrong person
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for your name and face

My infuse has HTC sense


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for your name and face
> 
> My infuse has HTC sense

Click to collapse



Banned for not facing the fact that my name is better. Sooner or later u will realize that.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not facing the fact that my name is better. Sooner or later u will realize that.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for looking like a 'regular' Eminem....


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Banned for looking like a 'regular' Eminem....

Click to collapse



Banned because Eminem didn't have a brohawk

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## te45a (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because Eminem didn't have a brohawk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a brohawk!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

te45a said:


> Banned for having a brohawk!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The hawk swooped down grabbed your ban and ate it. Then, dropped banned poop on your head

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 22, 2012)

I ban you for using a hawk as a counter attack


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> The hawk swooped down grabbed your ban and ate it. Then, dropped banned poop on your head
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for pooping on his head.

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 22, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for pooping on his head.
> 
> Sent From My Pencil

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing my ban post and making me think that the thanks button was a reply button

grrr


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

T10NAZ said:


> Banned for not seeing my ban post and making me think that the thanks button was a reply button
> 
> grrr

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to read

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned because I said so

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because I said so
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Banned becuase I said yo

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned becuase I said yo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for referring to yourself in spanish

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not facing the fact that my name is better. Sooner or later u will realize that.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying Spooner

My infuse has HTC sense


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 22, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not saying Spooner
> 
> My infuse has HTC sense

Click to collapse



Banned for Spoons

Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned for supporting copyright hogging apple

Sent from my sending thing


----------



## te45a (Aug 22, 2012)

Ban for everyone who mentions Apple! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

te45a said:


> Ban for everyone who mentions Apple!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for banning yourself
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a part of this awesome thread 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being a part of this awesome thread
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for reason yet to be discovered!

Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for reason yet to be discovered!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a discoverer

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## dre89 (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not being a discoverer
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Banned cause I never liked discover card


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

dre89 said:


> Banned cause I never liked discover card

Click to collapse



Banned because I throw down wild card/draw four.. Uno out

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because I throw down wild card/draw four.. Uno out
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because spades with deuces/jokers destroys uno...


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> banned because spades with deuces/jokers destroys uno...

Click to collapse



Banned because big joker take little joker and puppy dog feet over spades

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## darkhandsome18 (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because big joker take little joker and puppy dog feet over spades
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a reptile that can't spell his name properly


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

darkhandsome18 said:


> Banned for being a reptile that can't spell his name properly
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for having an outdated nick when u turn 19


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> banned for having an outdated nick when u turn 19

Click to collapse



Banned for getting thanked

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> banned for having an outdated nick when u turn 19

Click to collapse



Banned because I've passed 19 too -_-

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## panpjp (Aug 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I've passed 19 too -_-
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™

Click to collapse



Banned coz you use Xperia S 

Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 22, 2012)

panpjp said:


> Banned coz you use Xperia S
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's the dumbest reason ever!

Banned

Sent from my Ouya


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> That's the dumbest reason ever!
> 
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my Ouya

Click to collapse



Thats the dumbest reason ever to be the dumbest reason ever!

Banned

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned for not completing your sente-

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Thats the dumbest reason ever to be the dumbest reason ever!
> 
> Banned
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Paradox ban

Sent from my Ouya


----------



## darkhandsome18 (Aug 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Paradox ban
> 
> Sent from my Ouya

Click to collapse



Your name has got "quantum",  I guess you would know about paradox bans. BANNED

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 22, 2012)

darkhandsome18 said:


> Your name has got "quantum",  I guess you would know about paradox bans. BANNED
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Duh. Banned 

Sent from my Ouya


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Duh. Banned
> 
> Sent from my Ouya

Click to collapse



Banned because i am physics man and your physics denys the law of gravi-banned

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i am physics man and your physics denys the law of gravi-banned
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Facepalm + ban

Sent from my Ouya


----------



## darkhandsome18 (Aug 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Facepalm + ban
> 
> Sent from my Ouya

Click to collapse



Banned cos facepalming a ban will simply tattoo it on your face. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------

Everyone here is BANNED if you are from BANgladesh, BANgkok,  Banbury,  etc

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 22, 2012)

darkhandsome18 said:


> Banned cos facepalming a ban will simply tattoo it on your face.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not from there so I ban you 

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I'm not from there so I ban you
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™

Click to collapse



Banned because your not from there. 

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 22, 2012)

Faceban + Baneban


----------



## Dirk (Aug 22, 2012)

Kroenen66 said:


> Banned because i am superman!

Click to collapse



Banned for changing into Red underpants in telephone boxes.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned for being jealous about someone who was crippled by a horse but can somehow stop bullets

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being jealous about someone who was crippled by a horse but can somehow stop bullets
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™

Click to collapse



Banned for starting a topic on Superman

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 22, 2012)

I ban you all for not knowing that google play gift cards are out!
In Yo face! 
http://play.google.com/about/giftcards/


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I ban you all for not knowing that google play gift cards are out!
> In Yo face!
> http://play.google.com/about/giftcards/

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying me one for my birthday. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not buying me one for my birthday.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me when your birthday is!

Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )


----------



## .xxx. (Aug 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for not telling me when your birthday is!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )

Click to collapse



Banned for why should he?   

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrXThirst (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned for fun.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 22, 2012)

DrXThirst said:


> Banned for fun.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a doctor who is thisty for X

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for not telling me when your birthday is!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )

Click to collapse



April 9th. Banned for phishing on XDA. 

DrXThirst, you are banned for being a fun killer. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> April 9th. Banned for phishing on XDA.
> 
> DrXThirst, you are banned for being a fun killer.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no phone called PawPhone.

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> April 9th. Banned for phishing on XDA.
> 
> DrXThirst, you are banned for being a fun killer.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Quad banded (yes banded) for telling that I am phishing!

Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )


----------



## Morngkilr (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned for copywriting your signature

Sent from my GT-I9100M


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned for copywriting your signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100M

Click to collapse



Banned for being new here, gtfo


----------



## cascabel (Aug 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being new here, gtfo

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone new.
(And forget the tomato - it's been banned before )

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Quetzalcoalt_Lp (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok all banned. Me included.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Aug 22, 2012)

Quetzalcoalt_Lp said:


> Ok all banned. Me included.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the stickied thread.


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 22, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Banned for banning someone new.
> (And forget the tomato - it's been banned before )
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Same for my copyrighted signature!

Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Same for my copyrighted signature!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing (copyright by domini99 )

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing Google attacked apple with lawsuits

Sent from my sending thing


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 23, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not knowing Google attacked apple with lawsuits
> 
> Sent from my sending thing

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i hope goigle win

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## josip-k (Aug 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz i hope goigle win
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you are gaming too much on your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz i hope goigle win
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned, because lawsuit is between Google and apple. There isn't a "goigle" in the lawsuit.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned, because lawsuit is between Google and apple. There isn't a "goigle" in the lawsuit.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a working Cappy and mines screen cracked....


----------



## leezrd (Aug 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Banned for having a working Cappy and mines screen cracked....

Click to collapse



Banned because the glass is $8.97  on ebay

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because the glass is $8.97  on ebay
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banning myself for not mentioning it was the LCD.....  banning you for correcting me...


----------



## lreyes (Aug 23, 2012)

Ban from Bnaughty and up 
And no ban back......I'm joking 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Banning myself for not mentioning it was the LCD.....  banning you for correcting me...

Click to collapse



Banned because u can get cappy for $110 on line with scratch screen, sell yours for $85, glass for 8.. with a new one for total of $35

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because u can get cappy for $110 on line with scratch screen, sell yours for $85, glass for 8.. with a new one for total of $35
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for actually schooling me on that one...


----------



## leezrd (Aug 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Banned for actually schooling me on that one...

Click to collapse



Banned because your welcome

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Because you still haven't explained JTAG to me!

Sent from my Acer E320 using XDA


----------



## chrisbass (Aug 23, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Because you still haven't explained JTAG to me!
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using XDA

Click to collapse





Banned for not just googling JTAG.


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 23, 2012)

chrisbass said:


> Banned for not just googling JTAG.

Click to collapse



Banned for not binging Google...Bing!

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 23, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for not binging Google...Bing!
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pirate

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panpjp (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a spongebob 

Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 23, 2012)

panpjp said:


> Banned for being a spongebob
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for saying spongebob.

Sent from my AOKP Phone


----------



## leezrd (Aug 23, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned for not binging Google...Bing!
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Banned...  no one uses bing it is Google all the way son 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Aug 23, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned...  no one uses bing it is Google all the way son
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because rich people use bing xD

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kencad (Aug 23, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned because rich people use bing xD
> 
> Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're banned too for exposing the rich people (using bing)   

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## leezrd (Aug 23, 2012)

kencad said:


> You're banned too for exposing the rich people (using bing)
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for being part of coverup

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## kencad (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for investigating! And for false assumptions. Banned permanently.  

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned.  For being a leezrd instead of being lizard

Sent from my Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 23, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned.  For being a leezrd instead of being lizard
> 
> Sent from my Mi-350n using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not updating your warez blog since 22 May and still linking it in your sig..:silly:


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for talking about warez :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## .xxx. (Aug 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for talking about warez :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™

Click to collapse



Banned because you even mentioned that name over here :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panpjp (Aug 23, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned because you even mentioned that name over here :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz ur username is xxx and that is unacceptable 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 23, 2012)

panpjp said:


> Banned coz ur username is xxx and that is unacceptable
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz hes username is .xxx., not xxx

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 23, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned bcuz hes username is .xxx., not xxx
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned b*e*c*ause* h*I*s username doesn't concern you. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 23, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned b*e*c*ause* h*I*s username doesn't concern you.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because there isn't any app with the name Meow Premium.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned coz, Make one!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## leezrd (Aug 23, 2012)

panpjp said:


> Banned coz ur username is xxx and that is unacceptable
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not ven diesel and the movie triple x

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz, Make one!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for not spelling because right


----------



## domini99 (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being grammar nazi 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for being grammar nazi
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for being a "anti" grammar nazi

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned cuz the FBI realy is taking over the internet

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Francoiky (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm in the FBI.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm secret service.


----------



## huggs (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned twice for being big brother


----------



## negrobembon (Aug 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> Banned twice for being big brother

Click to collapse



Banned without motive

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Just_s (Aug 23, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned without motive
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having no motive. obviously

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for banning an innocent person 

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 23, 2012)

banned for presuming innocence


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for presuming guilt.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 24, 2012)

banned for assuming they are guilty 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Banned because they are probably guilty and banned for pretending to be secret service.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## kencad (Aug 24, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Banned because they are probably guilty and banned for pretending to be secret service.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for the accusation regarding that probability and banned for being a whistle blower against secret service. 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 24, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for the accusation regarding that probability and banned for being a whistle blower against secret service.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



banned for being a filipino like me


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 24, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for being a filipino like me

Click to collapse



Banned because no one believes that I am half Filipino. (my sister got all the Filipino blood, and she can kiss my white half irish ass) 

Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:


----------



## Grendel Prime (Aug 24, 2012)

MonsterNo7 said:


> Banned because no one believes that I am half Filipino. (my sister got all the Filipino blood, and she can kiss my white half irish ass)
> 
> Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:

Click to collapse



Banned for having an obscure app that I have never heard of.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Banned for never hearing of that app.

Sent from my HTC One X by telegraph


----------



## kencad (Aug 24, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the Telegraph on one X (there's no x on the telegraph) 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 24, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for having an obscure app that I have never heard of.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for master yoda

Sent from my sending thing


----------



## Just_s (Aug 24, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for master yoda
> 
> Sent from my sending thing

Click to collapse



Banned for cherry-picking your ban victims

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 24, 2012)

Banned for criticizing others for their banning


----------



## ididnt (Aug 24, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Banned for criticizing others for their banning

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling. Its b-a-n-d!  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EXTRAM93 (Aug 24, 2012)

ididnt said:


> Banned for misspelling. Its b-a-n-d!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a mouthpiece for the **** crowed


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 24, 2012)

EXTRAM93 said:


> Banned for being a mouthpiece for the **** crowed

Click to collapse



Banned for being a mouthpiece for the ***** (cat) meowed. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 24, 2012)

Banned for being a "furball".


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 24, 2012)

Banned for being prime without 'optimus'

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being prime without 'optimus'
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz you just reminded me of Hayden from King Of Fighters.. :highfive:


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you just reminded me of Hayden from King Of Fighters.. :highfive:

Click to collapse



Bamned because you dont remind me of that stunningly handsome gmaster...and because i made a time machine...in YOUTUBE!

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 24, 2012)

banned for making a time machine


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 24, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> banned for making a time machine

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling gmaster it requires 1.21 jiga-watts

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not telling gmaster it requires 1.21 jiga-watts
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned.. Coz my ban hammer just fell on you..  

Sent from my MK16a using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 24, 2012)

Banned because I'm bored

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 24, 2012)

banned wooooga boooooga boooooga

sent from my wookie app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 24, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned wooooga boooooga boooooga
> 
> sent from my wookie app

Click to collapse



Banned boooooga woooooga boooooga 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## darkhandsome18 (Aug 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned boooooga woooooga boooooga
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a furball....oh wait, you've already been banned for that. Banned for being an orange furball..hehe


----------



## negrobembon (Aug 24, 2012)

darkhandsome18 said:


> Banned for being a furball....oh wait, you've already been banned for that. Banned for being an orange furball..hehe

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking youre handsome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## darkhandsome18 (Aug 24, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Banned for thinking youre handsome
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on the Fine guy. Double banned for being a negro-bembon, huh


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2012)

darkhandsome18 said:


> Banned for hating on the Fine guy. Double banned for being a negro-bembon, huh

Click to collapse



Banned for being a wierd thing

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 24, 2012)

Banned for thinking you are the master of G.

Sent from the true G master.


----------



## Theshawty (Aug 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking you are the master of G.
> 
> Sent from the true G master.

Click to collapse



Banned because I like write unfinished senten


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for thinking you are the master of G.
> 
> Sent from the true G master.

Click to collapse



Banned because its GAMING master...not G master...:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*rants

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because its GAMING master...not G master...:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*rants
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I leave for a few days, then come back to see you all arguing about the same thing -_-


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 24, 2012)

banned for not being here to argue too...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> banned for not being here to argue too...

Click to collapse



Banned for not changing the arguing subject


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not changing the arguing subject

Click to collapse



Banned because i like trains

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i like trains
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for sheldonism


----------



## leezrd (Aug 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sheldonism

Click to collapse



Banned because that is my middle name.. and I'm always told I act like him

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because that is my middle name.. and I'm always told I act like him
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for watching too much tv


----------



## leezrd (Aug 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for watching too much tv

Click to collapse



Banned because that is how I am not from tv

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for being a Walmart comme


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 25, 2012)

das_webos_transformer said:


> Banned for being a Walmart comme

Click to collapse



Banned for still caring about WebOS. It's deader than Macaulay Culkin's career.


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for still caring about WebOS. It's deader than Macaulay Culkin's career.

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me with your backwards screen name. 

Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:


----------



## kencad (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for your naughty name and for being here. 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## WillieWonka1985 (Aug 25, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for your naughty name and for being here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for not being  naughty enough for Disney.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 25, 2012)

WillieWonka1985 said:


> Banned for not being  naughty enough for Disney.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being... just really creepy with that post. 

Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 25, 2012)

MonsterNo7 said:


> Banned for being... just really creepy with that post.
> 
> Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:

Click to collapse



Banned for not being creepy enough 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2012)

banned for nothing


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 25, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned for nothing

Click to collapse



banned for something

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for everything.

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium


----------



## WillieWonka1985 (Aug 25, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for everything.
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for tomorrow

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 25, 2012)

banned for shutting down the chocolate factory for so long...


----------



## WillieWonka1985 (Aug 25, 2012)

MonsterNo7 said:


> Banned for being... just really creepy with that post.
> 
> Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing the sexual content in Disney movies:what:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 25, 2012)

WillieWonka1985 said:


> Banned for not noticing the sexual content in Disney movies:what:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being "that guy"...

That's why my kids watch the discovery channel. Wait, I don't have kids... :sly:

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## ididnt (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for posting at precisely 1:06pm without consent of or prior warning to other forum members.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for your avatar

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 25, 2012)

banned for living somewhere i had to google...


----------



## cascabel (Aug 25, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for your avatar
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



banned for not playing nice. 

edit: banned for showing up just before i finished posting.


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> banned for not playing nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for cherry picking your ban. 

Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> banned for living somewhere i had to google...

Click to collapse



Banned for your naughtiness 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 25, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for your naughtiness
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Banned for being a lady named haylin. Also you are the naughty one. 

And for living in Nanticoke. (Not sure how to spell it) in in Dickson City! (By scranton) 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned because youre about a 20 minute drive from me

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 25, 2012)

banned for having more thanks than posts


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> banned for having more thanks than posts

Click to collapse



Banned for calling attention to it lol

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## drama1er1 (Aug 25, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for calling attention to it lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Your banned for having more then one post in this thread

My $en$ation KiLL$$$$)


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for having a sensation

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 25, 2012)

drama1er1 said:


> Your banned for having more then one post in this thread
> 
> My $en$ation KiLL$$$$)

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sensation that kills. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for having a sensation that kills.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for not killing enough! (said in piratey voice) 

Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 25, 2012)

MonsterNo7 said:


> Banned for not killing enough! (said in piratey voice)
> 
> Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:

Click to collapse



Arghh you are banned matey! 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

MonsterNo7 said:


> Banned for not killing enough! (said in piratey voice)
> 
> Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:

Click to collapse











Orange_furball said:


> Arghh you are banned matey!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse




Both banned for not property pirating a pirate voice 
Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## vkk178 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for wicked eyes

Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 25, 2012)

vkk178 said:


> Banned for wicked eyes
> 
> Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda app

Click to collapse



Banned for getting more thanks from ladyhaylin. I WANT SOME THANKS!

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for asking for thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## WillieWonka1985 (Aug 25, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for asking for thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I've only been thanked once ever

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for only 2 thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 25, 2012)

WillieWonka1985 said:


> Banned because I've only been thanked once ever
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I tried to tell ya u shouldn't have shutdown the chocolate factory for so long...

forgot...  banned because your still here after countless bans....  sigh...


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

A last Bnaughty wins bans myself

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 25, 2012)

banned for changing avatar

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 25, 2012)

> banned for changing avatar
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the already banned

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## ZN6 (Aug 25, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for banning the already banned
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Lame banned. Banned!

Sent from SEMC Xperia™ ray via Tapatalk 2


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 25, 2012)

Everyone is banned, CrApple won.:banghead:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## einstein.frat (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for visiting xda everyday


----------



## ZN6 (Aug 25, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Everyone is banned, CrApple won.:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Even lamer! banned!







einstein.frat said:


> Banned for visiting xda everyday

Click to collapse



Than, why visiting xda? banned!

Sent from SEMC Xperia™ ray via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Everyone is banned, CrApple won.:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaing what they won 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 25, 2012)

banned for not knowing that Apple won the lawsuit against Samsung

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## kencad (Aug 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not explaing what they won
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for your name. Scandalous! And from using Xperia 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for your name. Scandalous! And from using Xperia
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for using Samsung an iphone copy /sarcasm

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 25, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for your name. Scandalous! And from using Xperia
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



banned for banning the wrong person

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for banning the wrong person
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for stabbing your phone, I hope you don't do that to the one you love

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## kencad (Aug 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for stabbing your phone, I hope you don't do that to the one you love
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned from using a phone from a company that laid off a thousand employees. (now they're jobless) sob

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned from using a phone from a company that laid off a thousand employees. (now they're jobless) sob
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me after I banned you first

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## kencad (Aug 25, 2012)

Ahwpp!! Banned for lying! I banned you first. :-$ 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## stkfigure (Aug 25, 2012)

kencad said:


> Ahwpp!! Banned for lying! I banned you first. :-$
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for typing in, 'ahwpp' because it's not an actual word. 

Sent from my V880 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for misspelling stick, or being to lazy and writing stk as your username

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## kencad (Aug 25, 2012)

I ban you for no reason! 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

I ban you for some reason

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for having a reason to ban


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for not having a reason in life

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## vkk178 (Aug 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for having a reason to ban

Click to collapse



public static void main(){

   Ban ban = new Ban(){
     void banWhom(){
          for each person in Thread{
             person.ban();
          }
     } };

 BanExecutor.executeBan(ban); 
}


Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda app


----------



## mikef (Aug 25, 2012)

vkk178 said:


> public static void main(){
> 
> Ban ban = new Ban(){
> void banWhom(){
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I ran that and it just said "OP banned".


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because I ran that and it just said "OP banned".

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the OP he is not above you

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## kencad (Aug 25, 2012)

Note: 

Kencad, 

Greetings from xda-developers! We have a good news for you. You can't be banned here because we said so. And we would like to tell you that the one above you will be banned permanently here for a bunch of violations.  (cheers!)  

Regards, 
Xda Team


Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mikef (Aug 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning the OP he is not above you
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that OP does not necessarily mean the OP of the thread.



kencad said:


> Note:
> 
> Kencad,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I felt like double-banning.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not knowing that OP does not necessarily mean the OP of the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I felt like double-banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## kencad (Aug 25, 2012)

banned because you claim to be recognized and for double banning. and for banning the invincible.[i have the XDA TEAM on my side]


----------



## mikef (Aug 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for double banning
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse





kencad said:


> banned because you claim to be recognized and for double banning. and for banning the invincible.[i have the XDA TEAM on my side]

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned for U MAD troll face picture

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for talking about that picture

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Xperia Arc


----------



## kencad (Aug 25, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



banned for making me laugh! you're banned banned banned!!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for bringing angry birds into the ban thread

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for talking about angry birds picture.

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## kencad (Aug 25, 2012)

you're banned again. before i sleep. and its getting late in here.. :silly:


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for going to bed

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## kencad (Aug 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for going to bed
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because your FB account is inaccessible. :silly:


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

kencad said:


> banned because your FB account is inaccessible. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to know who I am

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Aug 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for wanting to know who I am
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a dog with an inaccessible facebook page.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being a dog with an inaccessible facebook page.

Click to collapse



Banned because I found my own Facebook account on google



Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for being wrong its 4 times

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned because that was just mean.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for being mean to me

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## stkfigure (Aug 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being mean to me
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a wuss

Sent from my V880 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drama1er1 (Aug 25, 2012)

stkfigure said:


> Banned for being a wuss
> 
> Sent from my V880 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your banned for speaking the truth lol 

My $en$ation KiLL$$$$)


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for talking about the truth.

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Aug 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for talking about the truth.
> 
> Sent from my NEW sending thing...
> just owned a Sony Ericsson.

Click to collapse



You're unbanned! Because you have an android eating apple's face off:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## kencad (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned because I just woke up and saw your post. 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned because I just woke up and saw your post.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



banned for awaking up late LOL


----------



## kencad (Aug 26, 2012)

You're banned because it's already 7am here.  

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------

You're temporarily banned because it's sunday already, oh, you're permanently banned because it's raining! Nyahaha!   

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned because I want a thanks. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## veeman (Aug 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I want a thanks.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because thou shall not receive thanks for nothing! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because thou shall not receive thanks for nothing!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I gave you a thanks for being you!

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## veeman (Aug 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I gave you a thanks for being you!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse









Banned because...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't sleep. 

Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned because I can

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## stkfigure (Aug 26, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned because I can
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar scares me, and you can. 

Sent from my V880 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for being afraid of me 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 26, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for being afraid of me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out others' fears

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for proper grammar. 

sent from in the closet


----------



## invasion2 (Aug 26, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for proper grammar.
> 
> sent from in the closet

Click to collapse



Banned for proper capitalization. 

Sent from my HTC One S running ViperOneS!


----------



## leezrd (Aug 26, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for proper grammar.
> 
> sent from in the closet

Click to collapse



Banned for using a period at the end of sentence what punctuation perfecto

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

invasion2 said:


> Banned for proper capitalization.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S running ViperOneS!

Click to collapse



Double ban for commenting on my grammar  







leezrd said:


> Banned for using a period at the end of sentence what punctuation perfecto
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse





sent from in the closet


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for spending too much time in the closet. 

Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:


----------



## stkfigure (Aug 26, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Double ban for commenting on my grammar

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning. 

Sent from my V880 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for commenting about my closet, but your more then welcome to join

sent from in the closet


----------



## evodev (Aug 26, 2012)

banning everyone in this thread or trying to ban ppl without being a mod. who do ya think ya'll are?? lol.

(please dont ban me for a poor attempt at trollin, I like this site)


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for begging 

sent from in the closet


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for killing neil armstrong

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for killing neil armstrong
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being disrespectful. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for saying I was disrespectful



Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying I was disrespectful
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying I was banned. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## evodev (Aug 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for saying I was banned.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



banned for liking cats. BARK BARK!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for being a schizophrenic farm animal

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

banned for pie


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

banned for working at at$t


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> banned for working at at$t

Click to collapse



banned for typo and pies


----------



## kencad (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for not banning!  everyone here should be banned. (except me) hekhek! Banned for being silent. Banned showing that face (cute though hahah). And totally banned because I can't even change my avatar! Ggrrrrwaaaaah!!! 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for not banning!  everyone here should be banned. (except me) hekhek! Banned for being silent. Banned showing that face (cute though hahah). And totally banned because I can't even change my avatar! Ggrrrrwaaaaah!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



banned for being schizophrenic in xda


----------



## kencad (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for being a schizophrenia hater (though I'm not one of them) 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------

I fight for them.  

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 26, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for being a schizophrenia hater (though I'm not one of them)
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for fighting for the schizophrenians

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for fighting against crazy people

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned coz i am not crazy.

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

banned for hating apple


----------



## gesange (Aug 26, 2012)

banned for having the apple avatar on a side dedicated to android 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ididnt (Aug 26, 2012)

gesange said:


> banned for having the apple avatar on a side dedicated to android
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for having an android avatar on a site dedicated to android:silly::silly:


----------



## domini99 (Aug 26, 2012)

ididnt said:


> banned for having an android avatar on a site dedicated to android:silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Banned coz thats a fail.

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

banned for hating on apple


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 26, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> banned for hating on apple

Click to collapse



Banned for being an apple fan


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

banned for bannig with no reason


----------



## einstein.frat (Aug 26, 2012)

Your banned, when will xda tolerate no reason ban? never. Banned for 3 weeks.


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Aug 26, 2012)

einstein.frat said:


> Your banned, when will xda tolerate no reason ban? never. Banned for 3 weeks.

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning XDA

just sayin....


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for using just sayin.

sent from in the closet


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 26, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for using just sayin.
> 
> sent from in the closet

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the closet!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

banned for using custom rom


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for the pink apple logo.

sent from in the closet


----------



## kencad (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned from banning (from the closet) 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 26, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> banned for using custom rom

Click to collapse



Banned for liking stock ROMs! 
Also banned for don't having Android phone!
Pic or you don't have it!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lreyes (Aug 26, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for liking stock ROMs!
> Also banned for don't having Android phone!
> Pic or you don't have it!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's like he brings out a HTC Hero xD

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## kencad (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for wrong grammar.  

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## undercover (Aug 26, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for liking stock ROMs!
> Also banned for don't having Android phone!
> Pic or you don't have it!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for following same threads as me. Stalker! 

Sent from JB MIUIv4 s89


----------



## rovar (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for slowpoke

Tappin' Typin'


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

Large:


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for mentioning *anything* about teletubbies.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Banned for mentioning *anything* about teletubbies.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



huh


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 26, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Large:

Click to collapse



Banned for having LG phone!
Also unbanned for proving that you have Android phone!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kencad (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for 'unbanning' since the topic is all about banning. 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 26, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for wrong grammar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned again for being a grammar nazi~ jerk


~MAJOR PAYNE IS HERE


----------



## kencad (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for campaigning against grammar checking.  

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Ryno_666 (Aug 26, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for campaigning against grammar checking.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Campaign ban! 

Sent from my candidate using election premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Campaign ban!
> 
> Sent from my candidate using election premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having 666 in your name XD

~MAJOR PAYNE IS HERE


----------



## r3pwn (Aug 26, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for having 666 in your name XD
> 
> ~MAJOR PAYNE IS HERE

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing where Major Payne is.


Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 26, 2012)

-a- said:


> Banned for knowing where Major Payne is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a short username

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for overuse of banning for username

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adi_scorpios (Aug 26, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for overuse of banning for username
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz of not having 420 in the user name..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 26, 2012)

adi_scorpios said:


> Banned coz of not having 420 in the user name.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having the word 'scorpio' in your username...!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lonkay (Aug 26, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for having the word 'scorpio' in your username...!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ban for dislike "scorpio" (scorpion). and for ban person above you that banned the person above him and so on..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryan8r (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for banning an infinite loop that doesn't make sense in this dimension!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for getting technical

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned coz i bannad da crazy body thats above me.

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 26, 2012)

-a- said:


> Banned for knowing where Major Payne is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i am MAJOR PAYNE

 ~MAJOR PAYNE IS HERE

Sent from inside a XXJW4 Ported black hole


----------



## leezrd (Aug 26, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for wrong grammar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't have "wrong" grammar only incorrect grammar. Secondary ban for being a hypocrite 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned because I've already banned you

sent from in the closet


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 26, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned because i am MAJOR PAYNE
> 
> ~MAJOR PAYNE IS HERE
> 
> Sent from inside a XXJW4 Ported black hole

Click to collapse



MAJOR PAYNE IN THE A**! 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 26, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> MAJOR PAYNE IN THE A**!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pain in alphabet!

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for having a name that reminds me of tribbles

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for having a name that reminds me of tribbles
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know who tribbles is. 

Also are you sending messages from jello?

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for having a name that reminds me of tribbles
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for being reminded by sone random dude. Does anyone remind you about the day you got...banned! :thumbup::beer:

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being reminded by sone random dude. Does anyone remind you about the day you got...banned! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Look too your left.... stare at it... remember what it is... because that is the spot you got banned.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 26, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Look too your left.... stare at it... remember what it is... because that is the spot you got banned.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I banish you from the kingdom!

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I banish you from the kingdom!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Used disk of return... and banned you with party cracker to give myself a blue party hat (old school RuneScape reference )

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jt.one (Aug 27, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Used disk of return... and banned you with party cracker to give myself a blue party hat (old school RuneScape reference )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for mentioning runescape!




oh the memories...


----------



## leezrd (Aug 27, 2012)

jt.one said:


> banned for mentioning runescape!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I played it since came out... I remember it would sign u out after an hour because only had 2 servers with max capacity of 1600 each

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because I played it since came out... I remember it would sign u out after an hour because only had 2 servers with max capacity of 1600 each
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bannwd because it now has 100 with a max cap of 100,000

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Bannwd because it now has 100 with a max cap of 100,000
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because I had names California and S Carolina..  back when cool names were is and not have to have a bunch of numbers

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## kencad (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for having too many names.  

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## leezrd (Aug 27, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for having too many names.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for being nameless while I spit that insane shiiiiii*

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for being nameless while I spit that insane shiiiiii*
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meow. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## kencad (Aug 27, 2012)

Zip! 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2012)

kencad said:


> Zip!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse




Orange_furball said:


> Meow.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for changing the topic of banning 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## leezrd (Aug 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for changing the topic of banning
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about being off topic in off topic... can u say irony

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for complaining about being off topic in off topic... can u say irony
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being on topic in off topic which makes you off topic

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being on topic in off topic which makes you off topic
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned for being off topic while talking about being off topic in the off topic thread!

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## lonkay (Aug 27, 2012)

banned ppl above me for not banning me.. and for my cursed battery

Send from Galaxy ace with pregnant battery


----------



## leezrd (Aug 27, 2012)

lonkay said:


> banned ppl above me for not banning me.. and for my cursed battery
> 
> Send from Galaxy ace with pregnant battery

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing my battery cursed too

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not knowing my battery cursed too
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using is. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not using is.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



barned fo usin propa engrush...  an correctin on sed propa engrush...


----------



## Nashdogg (Aug 27, 2012)

lonkay said:


> banned ppl above me for not banning me.. and for my cursed battery
> 
> Send from Galaxy ace with pregnant battery

Click to collapse



Banned for having a pregnant phone and pounding on the screen like that because your spell check kept screwing up while trying to spell "people" P....P.....L....

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

also barned fo propa engrush...


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for not calling me
~MAJOR PAYNE IS HERE

This kindle is on pure jelly bean


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not calling me
> ~MAJOR PAYNE IS HERE
> 
> This kindle is on pure jelly bean

Click to collapse



Call me maybe? Banned if you don't. 

1-570-5*1-220*

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Call me maybe? Banned if you don't.
> 
> 1-570-5*1-220*
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for making someone try 100 different number combinations. Heeeell no.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 27, 2012)

banned for not sharing phone numbers


----------



## Ntavelis (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because you don't respect privacy..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because my real number is

 1-570-***-**** 

To whoever figures it out, texts only please. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because my real number is
> 
> 1-570-7*2-220*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'll search in Siebel CCT database of AT&T and send you a PM once i log-in

banned


----------



## evodev (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for being online

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'll search in Siebel CCT database of AT&T and send you a PM once i log-in
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



If you figure it out edit the number out of your quote 







evodev said:


> Banned for being online
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being offline

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## drama1er1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> If you figure it out edit the number out of your quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your banned for being online 

My $en$ation KiLL$$$$)


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

drama1er1 said:


> Your banned for being online
> 
> My $en$ation KiLL$$$$)

Click to collapse



Banned for being offline. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being offline.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



banned coz i haven't banned you or anyone in a long time.. :silly:


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for not logging in daily

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for not XORing your logging in situation

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 27, 2012)

banned for using a POS acer tablet


----------



## rickballs (Aug 27, 2012)

I ban myself for farting on my wife's leg..

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 27, 2012)

rickballs said:


> I ban myself for farting on my wife's leg..
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



during s**?


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 27, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> during s**?

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules and for having such a dirty mind


----------



## _Variable (Aug 27, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Banned for not following the rules and for having such a dirty mind

Click to collapse



Why else would he be in her "leg"?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Banned for not following the rules and for having such a dirty mind

Click to collapse



Banned for cleaning your mind


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 27, 2012)

rickballs said:


> I ban myself for farting on my wife's leg..

Click to collapse





OptimusLove said:


> Why else would he be in her "leg"?

Click to collapse



He said "on" her leg.  That means that she was likely to be cuddling him from behind - so unlikely to have been having sex at the time 



husam666 said:


> Banned for cleaning your mind

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that it wasn't clean in the first place


----------



## einstein.frat (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for posting first place in xda, theres no such word


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> He said "on" her leg.  That means that she was likely to be cuddling him from behind - so unlikely to have been having sex at the time
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for thinking that it wasn't clean in the first place

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking it was clean

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not thinking it was clean
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Banned because clean is for pu$$ies


----------



## leezrd (Aug 27, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> He said "on" her leg.  That means that she was likely to be cuddling him from behind - so unlikely to have been having sex at the time
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for thinking that it wasn't clean in the first place

Click to collapse



Banned bcuase she could have something"extra" so you didn't think outside the box

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## vcrp94 (Aug 27, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned bcuase she could have something"extra" so you didn't think outside the box
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because, that's right i'm a potato, problem?


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 27, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Banned because, that's right i'm a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because,






Sent From My Pencil


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 27, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because,
> *image*
> Sent From My Pencil

Click to collapse



Banned coz this is my second Post in this thread.. :silly:

Sent from my MK16a using xda app-developers app


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 27, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> Banned coz this is my second Post in this thread.. :silly:
> 
> Sent from my MK16a using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a valid reason for the ban.

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for giving a valid reason...

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for giving a valid reason...
> 
> Sent from my NEW sending thing...
> just owned a Sony Ericsson.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving an outdated reason

Thats right, im a potato. Problem  (this is my new sig if the origonal poster of this dosnt mind)


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for giving an outdated reason
> 
> Thats right, im a potato. Problem  (this is my new sig if the origonal poster of this dosnt mind)

Click to collapse



Banned for not checking the expiration dates. 

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem  (this is my new sig if the original poster of this doesn't mind)*[This is my new sig with correct grammar]*


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for having OCD on Exp. Dates.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because everytime a movie comes on with you in it I have to watch it!!!


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for waking major Payne up

~MAJOR PAYNE IS HERE

Sent from my sending thing


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because you're NOT Damon Wayans!


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not checking the expiration dates.
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem  (this is my new sig if the original poster of this doesn't mind)*[This is my new sig with correct grammar]*

Click to collapse



Banned for having a grammar error in you're new signature.

The word "sig" doesnt exist.

FAIL 

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for having a grammar error in you're new signature.
> 
> The word "sig" doesnt exist.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The word SIG does. Such as the SIG SAUER. BANNED FOR FALSE INFORMATION!!

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because.... In his term it was wrong

Btw im dutchman. Im not an english expert.

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## rickballs (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for being wrong when trying to right. Farted on my wife's peg leg

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because i have a new sig as no one cares

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because the ones who cares are also potatoes. :silly:


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because I called the potatoes at 1-800-taters and they said they didn't mind 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned coz no, im a banana 

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz no, im a banana
> 
> Sent from my NEW sending thing...
> just owned a Sony Ericsson.

Click to collapse



Banned because bananas go bad quickly. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because bananas go bad quickly.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



banned for not storing bananas properly


----------



## atticusmas (Aug 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for not storing bananas properly

Click to collapse



Banned for not capitalizing "banned"


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

atticusmas said:


> Banned for not capitalizing "banned"

Click to collapse



Banned because one does just capitalize "banned". 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2012)

orange_furball said:


> banned because one does just capitalize "banned".
> 
> Sent from my pawphone using meow premium.

Click to collapse



banned because how do you like me now?!

edit: it was all in higher case letters, stupid xda -_-


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because how do you like me now?!
> 
> edit: it was all in higher case letters, stupid xda -_-

Click to collapse



banned coz i still dislike you


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because you failed. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because he failed 

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## fuzzbucket (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for jumping on the banned wagon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned coz i jumped on the banned wagon

-_-' I think im a bit boring....

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2012)

fuzzbucket said:


> Banned for jumping on the banned wagon
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Beatle ban


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Beatle ban

Click to collapse



Peatle ban

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## pyfviperx (Aug 27, 2012)

The network administrator banned you for the following reason : Tomato.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2012)

pyfviperx said:


> The network administrator banned you for the following reason : Tomato.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be funny


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

Ramstein-Ban!

Du Hast!


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for ignoring to count to Tomato

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because you need to admit it! :silly:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you need to admit it! :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not being the legit John McClane :crying:


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because you don't know that. Where's your source.


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you don't know that. Where's your source.

Click to collapse



Banned because his source is clearly Sponge Bob


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for calling Robert.

What about Bob?


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for calling Robert.
> 
> What about Bob?

Click to collapse



What happened to Jimbo?

Banned for not knowing about Jimbo

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> What happened to Jimbo?
> 
> Banned for not knowing about Jimbo
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2012)

T10NAZ said:


> *Hey you*

Click to collapse



Banned because of a repost...reposter! 

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for reposting and ignoring incurring a double ban

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for being to serious

sent from in the closet


----------



## gear79 (Aug 27, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for being to serious
> 
> sent from in the closet

Click to collapse



banned, cuz ur in the closet!!!


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

gear79 said:


> banned, cuz ur in the closet!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you are him are in the closet together! 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you are him are in the closet together!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned. Scranton's are not allowed here.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 27, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for being to serious
> 
> sent from in the closet

Click to collapse



Why So Serious? 

BANNED


----------



## c5satellite2 (Aug 27, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for being to serious
> 
> sent from in the closet

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the difference between "to" and "too".

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned for being the grammar police

sent from in the closet


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Banned for not knowing the difference between "to" and "too".
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for being the grammar police
> 
> sent from in the closet

Click to collapse



Bnd cuz i dnt care :beer:

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for not having an avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a SIM provider info.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because i scanned your avatar, and it gave me about:blank page. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for looking for freebies

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Bnd cuz i dnt care :beer:
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Why So Serious?

BANNED! 

~MAJOR PAYNE JUST KILLED YOU!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 28, 2012)

When all your base are belong to me you have my permission to be banned.


----------



## tooter1 (Aug 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> When all your base are belong to me you have my permission to be banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting your permission. 

My Banned Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kencad (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for using nexus (with a smiley) 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned. Scranton's are not allowed here.

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm from Dickson City, Scranton is more recognisable due to The Office. It is only about 5-10 minutes away so I put it for people who aren't extremely familiar with PA. 






kencad said:


> Banned for using nexus (with a smiley)
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the NXUS® toothbrush from BristleBoss™, a subsidiary of Orange Furball Inc. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because i'm from Dickson City, Scranton is more recognisable due to The Office. It is only about 5-10 minutes away so I put it for people who aren't extremely familiar with PA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned for talking about the office and living so close to me >.<


----------



## Android311 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned because you live close to him 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tooter1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because you live close to him
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't live close to him. 

My Banned Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 28, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because you live close to him
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being recognized for contributing. Some of us contribute without looking for any recognition.

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




tooter1 said:


> Banned because you don't live close to him.
> 
> My Banned Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Banned for posting before me because of Sprint's P.O.S. 3g.


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for being recognized for contributing. Some of us contribute without looking for any recognition.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous!
 Also banned for not applying to be RC! 
You should!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned because... What is RC?
Remote control?

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for talking about the office and living so close to me >.<

Click to collapse



Do you not like The Office... :banghead:







domini99 said:


> Banned because... What is RC?
> Remote control?
> 
> Sent from my NEW sending thing...
> just owned a Sony Ericsson.

Click to collapse



banned because RC stands for "Raping Car", a car that is used to rape people. Its just terrible. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned coz remote control is more friendly 
Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz remote control is more friendly
> Sent from my NEW sending thing...
> just owned a Sony Ericsson.

Click to collapse



Banned because RC is actually Recognised Contributor I think

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Or radio control-able.

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Or radio control-able.
> 
> Sent from my NEW sending thing...
> just owned a Sony Ericsson.

Click to collapse



In this case it mean recognised contributor. It can remote control, radio controlled, rusty cap, ranch cup, roof coop, randy cappella, rake crusher, red candle, red crimson, and so on. 

Banned for not opening your eyes and seeing that's its storming where I live 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> In this case it mean recognised contributor. It can remote control, radio controlled, rusty cap, ranch cup, roof coop, randy cappella, rake crusher, red candle, red crimson, and so on.
> 
> Banned for not opening your eyes and seeing that's its storming where I live
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned coz there's nothing like PawPhone..

Sent from the Underdog..


----------



## kencad (Aug 28, 2012)

You-banned! 
You-banned! 

You and you, and you you you and u?! banned banned 

B
A
N
N
E
D
. 
. 
. 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 28, 2012)

kencad said:


> You-banned!
> You-banned!
> 
> You and you, and you you you and u?! banned banned
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for acting like a d-bag..

Sent from the Underdog..


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for quoting the d-bag bannable post

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kencad (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for banning the underdog.  

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for impersonating a moderator

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 28, 2012)

i love this game " ban ban reloaded  "


----------



## kencad (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for that love! Hahahaw! 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for having a 'w' in your hahahaha. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Aethanol (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having a 'w' in your hahahaha.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## lonkay (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having a 'w' in your hahahaha.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using my idol McClane as your id

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 28, 2012)

by the power of android god..i command to be ban  ban
ban

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

mobilecrackers said:


> by the power of android god..i command to be ban  ban
> ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a bannage ceremony without licensing


----------



## kencad (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having a 'w' in your hahahaha.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I intended to include it in my haha.  

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Banned for a bannage ceremony without licensing

Click to collapse



Banned for requiring license. 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 28, 2012)

banned for not asking me

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

banned for banning others 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 28, 2012)

Aethanol said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi

Click to collapse



Banned because it would be a spelling Nazi not a grammar nazi

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Theres a retired mod...that means...theres a new spot for more people to be banned 

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 28, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned because you live close to him
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for owning an LG and using tapatalk when XDA premium is better


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 28, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for owning an LG and using tapatalk when XDA premium is better

Click to collapse



Ban due to the fact I know you from the Infuse threads :laugh:, and due to Forum Runner app is better than Tapy and XDA pre, but I have all them. LOL


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for winking after banning. :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banninated by my amazing baninator.

This time Perry the platypus wont stop me 

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for the wrong use of the Ban word.

Banni-what???????????


----------



## Gormsen (Aug 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banninated by my amazing baninator.
> 
> This time Perry the platypus wont stop me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banner for imitating Dr. Heinz Doofenshmirtz

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Baninated

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned!

Say it!

Banned!
Ba
nn
ed
!


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Bqnn3d?

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

I see what you did there.  

Banned.

Wham!


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for using fat fingers on touch screen

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Heey, how did you know that?

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banninated by my amazing baninator.
> 
> This time Perry the platypus wont stop me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because phineas and ferb chameleon  got enlarged by your enlarginator ray and smashed your machine

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2012)

**** you Perry!

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for going back a page

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for starting a new page.

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for posting 2nd on the new page.

HA-HA! Not first.

/ends bullying.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 28, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Ban due to the fact I know you from the Infuse threads :laugh:, and due to Forum Runner app is better than Tapy and XDA pre, but I have all them. LOL

Click to collapse



Banned for that Joker pic since Bane broke the Dark Knight

Sent from my sending thing


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for not leaving soon as your avatar suggests.

No Go!Soon!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not leaving soon as your avatar suggests.
> 
> No Go!Soon!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having any better reason than avatars


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for everything

Sent from my sending thing


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Heeey, that signature is still copyrighted by me 

Banned for using it without permissions.

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned because that's Impossibru!


----------



## Nick0703 (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because that's Impossibru!

Click to collapse



Banned because nothing is "impossibru" if you really put your mind into it!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for trying to get insinde my mind.

Don't! :silly:


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for trying to get outside of my mind. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned because there's a loop out there!  LOL


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Heeey, that signature is still copyrighted by me
> 
> Banned for using it without permissions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing for a 

L
O
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
oo
oo
o
o
o
o
o
o
oo
o
o
o
o
o
n
g

TIME!


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 28, 2012)

banned for posting on 10:11 pm

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for the Time Zone Fail!


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 28, 2012)

banned for being online till now

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the Time Zone Fail!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being in the TimeZone as his.. 

Sent from the Underdog..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned because you also share my Time Zone.   Mwahahaha!!!!

FAIL!


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you also share my Time Zone.   Mwahahaha!!!!
> 
> FAIL!

Click to collapse



Banned Coz I dont think so.. Mwhahahaha!!!

Sent from the Underdog..


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for using the word mwhaaaa

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 28, 2012)

ALL Banned because you all didn't wait 'til I got back :crying:


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 28, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> ALL Banned because you all didn't wait 'til I got back :crying:

Click to collapse



Banned coz there's no waiting in OT

Sent from the Underdog..


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for doing Over Time instead of fooling around and having fun


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 28, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for doing Over Time instead of fooling around and having fun

Click to collapse



Banned coz you misinterpreted OT.. OT means Off Topic..

Sent from the Underdog..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for the explanation!

OT doesn't need explanations. We use SEARCH!


----------



## gear79 (Aug 28, 2012)

banned cuz all of you have been banning for the last 30 minutes


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for lurking the last 30 minutes.

/guys

We have a stalker here!


----------



## gear79 (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for lurking the last 30 minutes.
> 
> /guys
> 
> We have a stalker here!

Click to collapse



Banned for watching me watch!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned because you stepped out!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 28, 2012)

gear79 said:


> Banned for watching me watch!

Click to collapse



Banned for watching me watching you whaching me banning you

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## gear79 (Aug 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for watching me watching you whaching me banning you
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



banned for spelling WATCHING.... whaching!! lol


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

So are you Whaching???

If so: Banned.

main()
{
   IF
      {
         whaching=0;
         cout>>"BANNED";
      }
    ELSE
      cout>>"BANNED";
}


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> So are you Whaching???
> 
> If so: Banned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for that 

[]stupid[l]}{

££|•`|•|`|||`post`|||`|•|`•|££

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned because...... you're welcome.  And for taking the time to read and do the symbols workout.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because...... you're welcome.  And for taking the time to read and do the symbols workout.

Click to collapse



Banned for syntax error in your code


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for syntax error in your code

Click to collapse



Banned for not correcting the error. whaching==0;


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not correcting the error. waching==0;

Click to collapse



Banned because you still have syntax error


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you still have syntax error

Click to collapse



Banned, you still did not correct it.


```
#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
	cout << "BANNED!" << endl;
	return 0;
}
```


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned, you still did not correct it.

Click to collapse



Banned for apple. (The next 7 bans MUST have an a fruit in them. If not, the whole thread will be deleted)

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned, you still did not correct it.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll assume that's C++ and here's how I think the code should be


```
void main()
{
    if (watching == 0)
        cout<<"BANNED";
    else
        cout<<"BANNED";
}
```


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'll assume that's C++ and here's how I think the code should be
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh edited.

int main() anyway.

Banned.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for syntax error.Output is: cout<<

Click to collapse



Banned because check again


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because check again

Click to collapse



ditto banned


----------



## Garnerj013 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned because I can

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned because you missed  int whatching.


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you missed  int whatching.

Click to collapse



Banned, so did you. And you left out using namespace std; Isn't cout defined in namespace std;


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you missed  int whatching.

Click to collapse



Banned because we're only writing the main function, so maybe int watching is defined above as a global variable

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

Banned because in C++ main can be declared as void


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

I think so!  But just to be clear!

cout<<"Banned";
EOL



---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Banned because we're only writing the main function, so maybe int watching is defined above as a global variable
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------
> 
> Banned because in C++ main can be declared as void

Click to collapse



Edit:

You're right. But just for seeing the variable:

int watching=0

void main(void)



Oh, Banned.


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we're only writing the main function, so maybe int watching is defined above as a global variable
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------
> 
> Banned because in C++ main can be declared as void

Click to collapse



Banned because you should never void main()  

Startup routines that call main could be assuming that the return value will be pushed onto the stack. If main() does not do this, then this could lead to stack corruption in the program's exit sequence, and cause it to crash.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for the compiling errors.. YAY

EOL;


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the compiling errors.. YAY
> 
> EOL;

Click to collapse



Banned for being made of error


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for being made out of perfection. Lol   :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being made out of perfection. Lol   :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for hitting on me
http://alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/svg/****-that-*****-scared-yao.svg

edit: of course xda ruins my pic -_-


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for hitting on me
> http://alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/svg/****-that-*****-scared-yao.svg
> 
> edit: of course xda ruins my pic -_-

Click to collapse



test


Edit: banned for bad words in link.


----------



## MacGyver Jack (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for obeying rules!


----------



## playonline53tms (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for enforcing breaking the rules

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for being the new guy!


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 28, 2012)

MacGyver Jack said:


> Banned for obeying rules!

Click to collapse



Banned for false accusations. I tried to put the bad words back in the link. Didn't work, hence the "test".


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being the new guy!

Click to collapse



Banned for being the old guy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Rootbox on Dorimanx kernel


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 28, 2012)

banned for banning the old guy

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dreamxtreme said:


> Banned for being the old guy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Rootbox on Dorimanx kernel

Click to collapse



Banned for calling people old, what if he was a woman?


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for calling people old, what if he was a woman?

Click to collapse



Banned because it could be an alien...im not wierd...im just imaginative

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## douglasjam (Aug 28, 2012)

banned, post after me


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

douglasjam said:


> banned, post after me

Click to collapse



Banned for doing it wrong


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for doing it wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for doing it right like me

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for doing it right like me
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you are doing it right


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for being a noob
Sent from inside a XXJW4 Ported black hole


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a noob
> Sent from inside a XXJW4 Ported black hole

Click to collapse



Banned because noob not found


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 28, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a noob
> Sent from inside a XXJW4 Ported black hole

Click to collapse



Banned for running noob on terminal

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 28, 2012)

ASS


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 28, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> ASS

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking to donkeys

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 28, 2012)

\

BANNED FOR BEING A PEDOBEAR


----------



## leezrd (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned because I'm a potato and think you have a problem with it.. leezrd copyrighted

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## kencad (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for the copyrights! Ekekek 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because I'm a potato and think you have a problem with it.. leezrd copyrighted
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting that you have down syndrome


----------



## danny39 (Aug 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for admitting that you have down syndrome

Click to collapse



Banned for facepalming in your avatar

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned as your mind reading avatar fails

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danny39 (Aug 29, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned as your mind reading avatar fails
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR BEING AN ANTAGONIST!! 
Btw that's Sheldon from big bang theory

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for admitting that you have down syndrome

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a board certified doctor or practitioner to diagnose down syndrome. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not being a board certified doctor or practitioner to diagnose down syndrome.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he's not a board. He's more than that. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because he's not a board. He's more than that.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well your statement made me bored so your banned for that

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Well your statement made me bored so *your* banned for that
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of punctuation.
Dots at the end of the sentence.
Bored now? 
And is you're!
Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the lack of punctuation.
> Dots at the end of the sentence.
> Bored now?
> And is you're!
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the period was wrote in invisible ink. You must wear beer googles to see it. Best reason to drink on a Tuesday afternoon. Correct?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for being right. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being right.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being Left

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for getting into the right, wrong, left, whatever loop.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Heres a song i wrote:

Never gonna let you ban
Never gonna let you unban 
Never gonna ban ban ban ban, ba ba baaaan!

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Heres a song i wrote:
> 
> Never gonna let you ban
> Never gonna let you unban
> ...

Click to collapse



Sitting on the ban of the bay
Watching tide ban away

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Sitting on the ban of the bay
> Watching tide ban away
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



B.b.b.b.ba ba baaaa ba ba ba ba b baaaaa bab  a ba ababaaaaannnnnee

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> B.b.b.b.ba ba baaaa ba ba ba ba b baaaaa bab  a ba ababaaaaannnnnee
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



I wish they all could be banafornia
I wish they all could be banafornia girls


Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GhoXt (Aug 29, 2012)

Dude wtf?

Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

GhoXt said:


> Dude wtf?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting ban reference in ban songs.. also banned for making me say banned 5 times

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

You guys have been Rick-Banned Rolled! :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> You guys have been Rick-Banned Rolled! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Your on the dic ban dyke show

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned again for the you're. And no, mary poppins left. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned again for the you're. And no, mary poppins left.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because again I used invisible ink on the apostrophe and the "e". Drink some beer to see it with beer googles.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banana ban doo doo da doo doo
Banana ban doo doo da doo
Banana ban doo doo da doo doo da doo doo da doo doo da doo doo da doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo!

Sent from my Muppet using man premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banana ban doo doo da doo doo
> Banana ban doo doo da doo
> Banana ban doo doo da doo doo da doo doo da doo doo da doo doo da doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo!
> 
> Sent from my Muppet using man premium

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Bnd

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

The statement below is true
The statement above is false

So:

The statement below is banned
The statement above is unbanned 

Means the same thing 
So i unban the person above me and ban the person who dare even post next :thumbup:

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> The statement below is true
> The statement above is false
> 
> So:
> ...

Click to collapse



Gmaster sucks.. so banned because I say the truth

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 29, 2012)

The person above has been banned for no reason so I unban him and ban gmaster.

the second star to the right


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> The person above has been banned for no reason so I unban him and ban gmaster.
> 
> the second star to the right

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting

On radio now
Pantera - walk


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 29, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> The person above has been banned for no reason so I unban him and ban gmaster.
> 
> the second star to the right

Click to collapse



Banned because every time you change your picture you look more like my ex. Stop it. 

Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 29, 2012)

MonsterNo7 said:


> Banned because every time you change your picture you look more like my ex. Stop it.
> 
> Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:

Click to collapse



Banned for dumping someone who looks like me 

the second star to the right


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

MonsterNo7 said:


> Banned because every time you change your picture you look more like my ex. Stop it.
> 
> Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:

Click to collapse



Banned for wishing she was your ex... craaazy

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned all because I haven´t been in ages in OT section, and because I can :cyclops:


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 29, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Banned all because I haven´t been in ages in OT section, and because I can :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Banned cause that is not an orb for your avatar. Much less an orb 3000. The great one is upon us. But I wish greater was too


Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Gmaster sucks.. so banned because I say the truth
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I do not suck!!! May i have you know that i am 100000X gaming champion for ever since donkey kong came out...BANNED I SAY!

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> I do not suck!!! May i have you know that i am 100000X gaming champion for ever since donkey kong came out...BANNED I SAY!
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm 100,001X gaming champion young grasshopper

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> I do not suck!!! May i have you know that i am 100000X gaming champion for ever since donkey kong came out...BANNED I SAY!
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



I has avoided the ban hammer. I ban you for having more than 2 fully caps words.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because I'm 100,001X gaming champion young grasshopper
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well i created pong...and diablo 3...and W.O.W...and C.O.D...have a made a point yet? I unban you master leezard. The wise one

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## kencad (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for unbanning! 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 29, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for unbanning!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned. Because I said so...

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2012)

DX2Trip said:


> Banned. Because I said so...
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you typed it and didn't say it


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for writting in english

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

mobilecrackers said:


> Banned for writting in english
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because English is the only language that matters

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned because English is the only language that matters
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned por que ingles es estupido.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned por que ingles es estupido.

Click to collapse



Banned because Spanish is stupid... name one non Spanish speaking person who speaks Spanish?

Edit: BTW I translated myself without Google... loosely "banned because English is stupid"

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for making no sense 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## playonline53tms (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for making sense

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kencad (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because sense is only for htc

Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 29, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned because sense is only for htc
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for because HTC Sense sucks!

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## kencad (Aug 29, 2012)

Bennad because they (htc) still have sense(that sucks/you said) 

Sent from my (ALL ORGANIC-NON HARMFUL) Phone


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because your phone is not harmful

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 29, 2012)

mobilecrackers said:


> Banned because your phone is not harmful
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because all phones are harmful is used incorrectly. Please refer to your owners manual included with your phone, either in an electronic or paper copy. 


Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## kencad (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because my phone is special.  

Sent from my (ALL ORGANIC-NON HARMFUL) Phone


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because u think u r phone is special

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## gesange (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because your avatar skull reminds me on The Ghostrider 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 29, 2012)

gesange said:


> Banned because your avatar skull reminds me on The Ghostrider
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because ghostrider is a gr8 movie

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned because ghostrider is a gr8 movie
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz the ST18i in your sig made me think of STI 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for thinking of an STI

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for posting on page 3683

Sent from my galaxy s3using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for posting right after me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

Its about time someone tells you about the running joke with this thread.


Be careful noob banner extraordinairs.

Your posts are being watched by senior mods.

The rules state (if any of you bothered to read them) that any and all trolling will not be tolerated.  I know some of you, but others I don't.  I expect the respected posters in this thread to adhere to said rules.

Noobs happen.  I understand that.  One must deal with them with kid gloves, not KidCarter93.

Most of the mods here do a terrible job at maintaining order, and no amount of trolling said mods will do a damn thing.

But they are mods, and they need just enough respect to make themselves feel important enough to regulate our sorry asses back to reality.  But since the internet ain't real, we have real human mods that take real time out of their real lives to really regulate our real posts on a real site that I'd occupied by some real young people who have real issues.

Puberty.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Marek989 (Aug 29, 2012)

I ban you for your long post


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

Marek989 said:


> I ban you for your long post

Click to collapse



YaaahOK.


It was total satire, so I don't  blame you for not reading it.
Sent from your mom.


----------



## kencad (Aug 29, 2012)

You're banned for being skinny

Sent from my (ALL ORGANIC-NON HARMFUL) Phone


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 29, 2012)

kencad said:


> You're banned for being skinny
> 
> Sent from my (ALL ORGANIC-NON HARMFUL) Phone

Click to collapse



Banned because phones can't be organic....

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kencad (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because mine's the first. 

Sent from my (ALL ORGANIC-NON HARMFUL) Phone


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for having a made up phone

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for not having an Organic phone and getting mud in your ear

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for mud inspection.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for invading my muddy space

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because..... Gross!!!


----------



## danny39 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because..... Gross!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because your tongue is hanging out

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for perving on pervert

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because you Jelly! :silly:


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you Jelly! :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because you no jelly :silly:

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because your pencil burned in your hand.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for having a molten lava pencil

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh Hai dere, Welcome.
Let me Ban you.
/out


----------



## Dmachinist (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because you are Silly! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for being in OT to reach the 10 post mark. HAHA 


Be warned.


----------



## kencad (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned! Kaboom!  

Sent from my 32in Galaxy Tab


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being in OT to reach the 10 post mark. HAHA
> 
> 
> Be warned.

Click to collapse



Banned because im near wasting my 1000th post on this

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## Dmachinist (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because I need 10 post 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dmachinist said:


> Banned because I need 10 post
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think i should shut my mounth.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I think i should shut my mounth.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because its your duty to show new guys the 10 post warning.

Otherwise let his posts be cleansed. (Mod-Magic)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because its your duty to show new guys the 10 post warning.
> 
> Otherwise let his posts be cleansed. (Mod-Magic)

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that you're the boss of xda


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that you're the boss of xda

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking this is your Thread! :silly::silly::silly:


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dmachinist said:


> Banned because I need 10 post
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for OT 10 Poster


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because you're late.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for OT 10 Poster

Click to collapse



Banned because I need 10 posts


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because you need 9.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you need 9.

Click to collapse



banned for counting


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for losing the count.
Where were we?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for losing the count.
> Where were we?

Click to collapse



7 now, I guess

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> 7 now, I guess

Click to collapse



Banned for making me forget to ban you


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for guessing.
6

Edit:
Banned for editing


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 29, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because you no jelly :silly:
> 
> Sent From My Pencil

Click to collapse



Banned for using my pencil

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for replying to an old post.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because its your duty to show new guys the 10 post warning.
> 
> Otherwise let his posts be cleansed. (Mod-Magic)

Click to collapse









Sent From My Pencil


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for the wrong use of Willy!


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the wrong use of Willy!

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what she said.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for invoking The SHE!


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for calling Banman out of retirement

Sent from inside a XXJW4 Ported black hole


----------



## Dmachinist (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for having over 1000 posts more than me.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for not banning enough. lol.

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because enough its not enough!


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because enough its not enough!

Click to collapse



Banned because "enough its not enough" confuses me


----------



## Dmachinist (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for keep banning.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 29, 2012)

Dmachinist said:


> Banned for keep banning..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the first time I've banned in like a month


----------



## warface (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for smelling of Elderberries... 

Sent from my LT26i


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 29, 2012)

warface said:


> Banned for smelling of Elderberries...
> 
> Sent from my LT26i

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't! @Dmachinist NOW I've gone ban crazy


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because Now you need banning managment. 
It happens!


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because Now you need banning managment.
> It happens!

Click to collapse



Banned because you exposed me to the truth. I need to go lie down


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't It will be worst.

Banned though!


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 29, 2012)

Both person above me are banned for speaking about B.M 

the second star to the right


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned and also let me welcome you.

WHAM!!!!


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 29, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Both person above me are banned for speaking about B.M
> 
> the second star to the right

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your avatar so often. 







John McClane said:


> Banned and also let me welcome you.
> 
> WHAM!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for Whamming. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because you like it.

BWHAMNNED!


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 29, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for changing your avatar so often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for commenting on the change Dickson city lol

the second star to the right


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for Calling the banman to throw the ban hammer at you!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

/me ducks the ban.

And Bans you!


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 29, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for Calling the banman to throw the ban hammer at you!

Click to collapse



Hey GoSooner how you been...BTW BAN'd cuz I know you, :laugh::silly::laugh:


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for knowing other members.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for knowing other members.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing other members, Johnny. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned you Fur!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 29, 2012)

And i banned you clane

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 29, 2012)

Banning the above posters for being personal

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banning the above posters for being personal
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being private

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being private
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're a potato.. 

Sent from the Underdog


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> Banned coz you're a potato..
> 
> Sent from the Underdog

Click to collapse



banned coz i just saw The Hunger Games & found no point of all the craze about it.
Seemed just an average cheezy movie! :/


----------



## domini99 (Aug 29, 2012)

Bqnn€d f0r n0t sp3ll!ng l!ke m€ !!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 29, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Bqnn€d f0r n0t sp3ll!ng l!ke m€ !!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse





No. 

Banned. 

I know where you live, and I will be visiting next Monday at 3 pm. 


Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 29, 2012)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddddd 

bbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeccccccaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuussssssssseeeeeeeee

Iiiiiiiiiii llllllliiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkeeeeeeee lllllleeeeeeetttttteeeeeeerrrrrrrrsssssssssss

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddddd
> 
> bbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeccccccaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuussssssssseeeeeeeee
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the ban out of here


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Get the ban out of here

Click to collapse



You GTBO!
Also banned!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> You GTBO!
> Also banned!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Look at the mirror

thats what a noob looks like.

look again!
now thats what a banned noob looks like
*BANNED*


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Look at the mirror
> 
> thats what a noob looks like.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for banning your fellow recog contributor


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Look at the mirror
> 
> thats what a noob looks like.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not noob! NOOB!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I am not noob! NOOB!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Join Date: Apr 2012
 that makes you a 4 month old noob

*banned


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Join Date: Apr 2012
> that makes you a 4 month old noob
> 
> *banned

Click to collapse



Better 4 months than 4 weeks...still less noob!
Also you can't be RC if you are noob!
Also banned!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Better 4 months than 4 weeks...still less noob!
> Also you can't be RC if you are noon!
> Also banned!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Indeed, but still a noob. Welcome to the Internet

Banned for forgetting to ban me


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Indeed, but still a noob. Welcome to the Internet
> 
> Banned for forgetting to ban me

Click to collapse



Unban you for being good host!
You are also welcome!
Banned for not getting me a drink! I am thirsty!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for the banmpage that you has!


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the banmpage that you has!

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the quote above my post. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the banmpage that you has!

Click to collapse



Banned for interfering in our banmpage!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for being in the middle!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being in the middle!

Click to collapse



Banned cause aliens


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because of Humans:


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because of Humans:

Click to collapse



Banned because he looks like really nasty balls. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for not respecting ET


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because he looks like really nasty balls.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



banned cause he is E.T.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Unbanned for respecting E.T.

But banned to respect the rules.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Unbanned for respecting E.T.
> 
> But banned to respect the rules.

Click to collapse



In other words: banned 

(yes, thats bob)


----------



## danny39 (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> In other words: banned
> 
> (yes, thats bob)

Click to collapse



Banned for a Dexter avatar :victory:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for a Dexter avatar :victory:

Click to collapse








banned


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned bcuz there's over 3000 pages 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned bcuz there's over 3000 pages
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I know... I was here when it started


----------



## danny39 (Aug 29, 2012)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned bcuz there's over 3000 pages
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being too lazy to count


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for being too lazy to count

Click to collapse



Banned cause countdown

49


----------



## danny39 (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause countdown
> 
> 49

Click to collapse



Banned for being the Don


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for being the Don

Click to collapse



Banned for being a mere mortal
48


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because 48

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## misiekmr (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for being online  

Wysyłane z mojego WT19i za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## danny39 (Aug 29, 2012)

misiekmr said:


> Banned for being online
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego WT19i za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a junior member


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for being a junior member

Click to collapse



Banned for not being one

47


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

banned
 46

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> banned
> 46
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cause thats the 46th


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned to keep it alive.
45?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned to keep it alive.
> 45?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



indeed, thats the 45

banned


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks and banned.
You missed 44
43

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Thanks and banned.
> You missed 44
> 43
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



nope. thats the 44. the 43 is next


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Trolled,
Banned!
42

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Trolled,
> Banned!
> 42
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ah, damn
43 err
42
24 
646
rw
banned


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ah, damn
> 43 err
> 42
> 24
> ...

Click to collapse



Sudobanned

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Sudobanned
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



root access denied ban

42


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

apt-get update
apt-get upgrade
~Banned.tgz

41

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> apt-get update
> apt-get upgrade
> ~Banned.tgz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tar -xvzf  Banned.tgz
cd Banned
chmod +x banned.sh
sh banned.sh

41


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> tar -xvzf  Banned.tgz
> cd Banned
> chmod +x banned.sh
> sh banned.sh
> ...

Click to collapse



Apt-get bandate
Atp-install bandate
*code*
*code*
*code*
*code*
Installation successful
@su
#cd /sdcard/bandate
#sh bandate.sh
*more code* 
Banned
This device will shut down...
...permashutdown initia...*shuts down*


That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for syntax error.

40

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for syntax error.
> 
> 40
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



lulz ban

41/0


----------



## burakgon (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lulz ban
> 
> 41/0

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanna increase my thanks meter. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

burakgon said:


> Banned because I wanna increase my thanks meter. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a thanks whore


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for begging thanks, earn it. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for begging thanks, earn it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



39

banned


----------



## realsis (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned for breathing!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for begging thanks, earn it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking your tongue out without using it >

the second star to the right


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 29, 2012)

banned for trying to get someone to use their tongue, your married aren't you

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for sticking your tongue out without using it >
> 
> the second star to the right

Click to collapse



banned for having a failed make up


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because I'm not

the second star to the right


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 29, 2012)

banned for giving me the answer I was after,

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for giving me the answer I was after,
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for being sneaky!!!!

the second star to the right


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned because I'm not
> 
> the second star to the right

Click to collapse



banned for talking nonsense? 

37


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 29, 2012)

banned for being clueless

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for being clueless
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



nice avvy ban

36


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being easily distracted

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for being easily distracted
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



/me looks at sig... laughs... then bans you


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being overly interested in sig

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Qeemi (Aug 30, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned for your naughty name and for being here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because you scary me.

Inviato dal mio GT-S5830i con Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for being overly interested in sig
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned to rank up


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for becoming a ranker

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for becoming a ranker
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause I was about to change a letter there and  test xda's swear filter..


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for thinking of being testy with tosser alternative

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for thinking of being testy with tosser alternative
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for making so much sence that my brain hurts

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for making me think down to your level and giving me a headache

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for making me think down to your level and giving me a headache
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



2bored2ban


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for making me think down to your level and giving me a headache
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking like me and giving yourself a headache

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 2bored2ban

Click to collapse



Banned for text lingo

the second star to the right


----------



## Nabeel Kiani (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being the second person to ban that person.

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nabeel Kiani said:


> Banned for being the second person to ban that person.
> 
> Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause you want to do it too


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because here's the tongue 
Where's She?? 
38



Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because here's the tongue
> Where's She??
> 38
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned
30


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned and welcome.

29 wait we were in 38

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned and welcome.
> 
> 29 wait we were in 38
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for messing it up xD

666


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being alive.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



banned for being dead. Y u no respond to my pings?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because packets replied 0.

27

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because packets replied 0.
> 
> 27
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



26 Bans


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for banning 26 times

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 30, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for banning 26 times
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he has the right to ban as much times as he wants to.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because he has the right to ban as much times as he wants to.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned, because according to the thread statistics, I have banned 1042 people


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because he has the right to ban as much times as he wants to.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because the level of grammar errors are OVER 9.000!!!!! 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because the level of grammar errors are OVER 9.000!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because you used a period instead of a comma. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because the level of grammar errors are OVER 9.000!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



who cares? its a ban
banned


----------



## PortlandAmir (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> who cares? its a ban
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the previous post. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for thinking unnatural thoughts of your cell phone


----------



## msavic6 (Aug 30, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because you used a period instead of a comma.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar Nazi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Aug 30, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for thinking unnatural thoughts of your cell phone

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting someone. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




msavic6 said:


> Banned for being a grammar Nazi.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I know you all miss me! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because I did not miss you!

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## htccraze (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for double quoting & double banning. Besides it's supposed to be "ban the person above" so it should be self explanatory.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for double quoting & double banning. Besides it's supposed to be "ban the person above" so it should be self explanatory.

Click to collapse



Banned for having an obsession with the rules that dont exist


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for having an obsession with the rules that dont exist

Click to collapse



Banned because the rules are unwritten, young dexter...

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## beneath-a-burning-turtle (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because the rules are unwritten, young dexter...
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Banned for using Meow Premium when we all know that Purr Pro is much quicker and more efficient

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)

beneath-a-burning-turtle said:


> Banned for using Meow Premium when we all know that Purr Pro is much quicker and more efficient
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using [BOLD]xda app-developers app[/BOLD]

Click to collapse



Banned for having your signature saying "xda app-developers app" 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 30, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for double quoting & double banning. Besides it's supposed to be "ban the person above" so it should be self explanatory.

Click to collapse



banned for being an HTC owner on locked bootloaders and thors ban hammer

Sent from inside a XXJW4 Ported black hole


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 30, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> banned for being an HTC owner on locked bootloaders and thors ban hammer
> 
> Sent from inside a XXJW4 Ported black hole

Click to collapse



Banned for not being cool enough to own an HTC. 

Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because I own an HTC too and I'm selfish. *cough* Apple *cough*

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## playonline53tms (Aug 30, 2012)

banned for saying *****

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)

playonline53tms said:


> banned for saying *****
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for no avatar

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for no avatar
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for avatar. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## Nick0703 (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for avatar.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is not an orange cat!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kencad (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned!  

Sent from my 32in Galaxy Tab


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because samsund paid apple 1 billion in 30 trucks of 50 cent coins.

Sent from my Phone with ultrasound


----------



## msavic6 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because that was fake 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because enough its not enough!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fake  john mcclane

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

msavic6 said:


> Banned because that was fake
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I've been banning since Moby **** was a sardine.   

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I've been banning since Moby **** was a sardine.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because i ordered a Lumia 800 :what:

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because i ordered a Lumia 800 :what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for taking u r own decision

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## untweetless (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for need your mother permmision for  take a decision


----------



## N10AP (Aug 30, 2012)

BANNED for mentioning his mother!!!

Just don`t mention his dad!


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 30, 2012)

N10AP said:


> BANNED for mentioning his mother!!!
> 
> Just don`t mention his dad!

Click to collapse



Banned for the sake of banning.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 30, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for the sake of banning.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for the sake of banning.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because sake is made of rice. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because sake is made of rice.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause Japanese food is pretty good 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause Japanese food is pretty good
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned because I agree

Click to collapse



Banned because i do not agree

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned, I don't agree that you don't agree! (Hahaha)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

DX2Trip said:


> Banned, I don't agree that you don't agree! (Hahaha)
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you should 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because you shouldn't.

What's the countdown Dex?

Banned Husam for copying my post.

Y U NO
Be original


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you shouldn't.
> 
> What's the countdown Dex?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I need to get on PC to check it out 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because is 25 :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because is 25 :silly:

Click to collapse



25 it is then

Banned 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned, let it roll!

24

Husam?????


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, let it roll!
> 
> 24
> 
> Husam?????

Click to collapse



Banned 

23 to go! 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned.........

Wooohooo

22


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned.........
> 
> Wooohooo
> 
> 22

Click to collapse



Banned cause you have no idea why we are counting down 

21
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you have no idea why we are counting down
> 
> 21
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because what are you counting?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you have no idea why we are counting down
> 
> 21
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because neither you do. :silly::silly:

But still Counting

20


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because neither you do. :silly::silly:
> 
> But still Counting
> 
> 20

Click to collapse



19 Ban


----------



## xebozone (Aug 30, 2012)

^^

Banned for wasting XDA's precious resources on this thread


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 19 Ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you arrived just in time

18


---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------




xebozone said:


> ^^
> 
> Banned for wasting XDA's precious resources on this thread

Click to collapse




Banned for pointless post.

Now ban or out.!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you arrived just in time
> 
> 18
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



17 & banned


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you arrived just in time
> 
> 18
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for 16!
Ban is ban if banning isn't banned!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

^^ Failed, and Banned

15


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> ^^ Failed, and Banned
> 
> 15

Click to collapse



Banned cause only husam will get it. 17 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=783077


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because you did the math wrong. 

Yours is 14
so
13


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you did the math wrong.
> 
> Yours is 14
> so
> 13

Click to collapse



12 ban
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 12 ban
> ERICK
> ERICK
> ERICK
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned Because Great Summon 

11


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 12 ban
> ERICK
> ERICK
> ERICK
> ...

Click to collapse



15 
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK banned


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for insanity


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for insanity

Click to collapse



13 ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> banned because **** you guys.

Click to collapse



banned because 




dexter93 said:


> 15
> ERICK
> ERICK
> ERICK
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because this page is still short

ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK bannedERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK bannedERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK bannedERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK bannedERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK bannedERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK bannedERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK bannedERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this page is still short
> 
> ERICKERICK
> ERICK
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree totally.. Banned
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK


----------



## Tijmen (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I agree totally.. Banned
> ERICK
> ERICK
> ERICK
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned so I can quote you.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

gangsterjoop said:


> Banned so I can quote you.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no idea what it means


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Shut up!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

One does not simply shut up ban


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Aug 30, 2012)

Dear christ, MODS, where's the banhammer?

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> One does not simply shut up ban

Click to collapse



Yo dawg, I heard you like meme bans, so I used a meme to ban you so you can read ban memes while you are being banned. 

 If you know what I meme


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Dear Member, You Failed, BANNED!

10


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Dear Member, You Failed, BANNED!
> 
> 10

Click to collapse



9
bannannan


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because we're almost there!

8

Edit:

I smell some summons at 0


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because we're almost there!
> 
> 8
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause there should be..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because I own this thread 

Sent from my Google Glasses


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I own this thread
> 
> Sent from my Google Glasses

Click to collapse



Banned cause you'd wish


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because it's husam's thread. \

7


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you'd wish

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is owned by no one


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because is owned by vazquezcmp. 

No where to be found though.
6


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because is owned by vazquezcmp.
> 
> No where to be found though.
> 6

Click to collapse



5 bane


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

BANNED!!  Because of..



Summons near



4


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 30, 2012)

All banned. Read the thread tags.


I own this thread


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because Tags are just Tags. 

3


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because tags are f4gs 

2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because

The Moment of Truth is Here!!!


1





HUSAM!
Let it roll


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for censoring


1


Sent from my Google Glasses


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 30, 2012)

Edit. I was late. Lol

Sent from my Google Glasses


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Edit. I was late. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Google Glasses

Click to collapse



0BAN


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Ban

Summon! 

-1 ?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Ban
> 
> Summon!
> 
> -1 ?

Click to collapse



Banned for the eek face


-2

Sent from my Google Glasses


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for lying

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought you were doing the summon.

But

ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICKERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICKERICK


ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICKERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICKERICK
ERICKERICK




-3


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I thought you were doing the summon.
> 
> But
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the Ericks is a summon!
Summoning Erick


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because Oh Yeah

-4


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the Ericks is a summon!
> Summoning Erick

Click to collapse



Banned cause its not full without the Erick dance


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned
> 
> 23 to go!
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because dexter wasting his time here without fighting with deedee

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for old Post! 

-5


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for old Post!
> 
> -5

Click to collapse



Banned for inserting smileys

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because smileys are Expressions! 

-6


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because smileys are Expressions!
> 
> -6

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




John McClane said:


> Banned because smileys are Expressions!
> 
> -6

Click to collapse



Also banned for tryed to kill yourself in diehard 4

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for double posting in a single post.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

mobilecrackers said:


> Banned for banning me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping me make "Die Hard 2045: The Future has Never Been so Real" Cong to theaters August 47th, 2001. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not helping me make "Die Hard 2045: The Future has Never Been so Real" *Cong* to theaters August 47th, 2001.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because of Cong!

Dafuq? 

-7


----------



## DanceOff (Aug 30, 2012)

I ban apple :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

rishabho1 said:


> I ban apple :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



WUT?

Banned

-8


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 30, 2012)

rishabho1 said:


> I ban apple :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz i am buried with assignments today


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> WUT?
> 
> Banned
> 
> -8

Click to collapse



Banned for typing 6 letter only

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned, please do the math.

wut = 3
Banned = 6

Total = 9

-9


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned, please do the math.
> 
> wut = 3
> Banned = 6
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you studyed maths

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because Math rules the world. Everything is a Number.


Wham!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because Math rules the world. Everything is a Number.
> 
> 
> Wham!

Click to collapse



banned cause 


cal
-wait for it-

culus


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because Math rules the world. Everything is a Number.
> 
> 
> Wham!

Click to collapse



Banned because i rule the world hahaha

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

mobilecrackers said:


> Banned because i rule the world hahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



nope, you dont

banned


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> nope, you dont
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned because dexter series stoped with 6 season..banned....also banned for beeing a kid scientist.ban bann banne banned

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

Those who ban my post will be automaticaly .banned

www.mobilecrackers.tk
www.youtube.com/mobilecrackers1
www.twitter.com/mobilecrackers1


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

mobilecrackers said:


> Banned because dexter series stoped with 6 season..banned....also banned for beeing a kid scientist.ban bann banne banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned just to see the banscript in action


----------



## fuzzbucket (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for banning Dexter

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 30, 2012)

fuzzbucket said:


> Banned for banning Dexter
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for banning dexter for banning dexter while he hasn't banned dexter coz he is dexter.. :silly:


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for banning dexter for banning dexter while he hasn't banned dexter coz he is dexter.. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for that profile picture

www.mobilecrackers.tk
www.youtube.com/mobilecrackers1
www.twitter.com/mobilecrackers1


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for yours!


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 30, 2012)

And banned for yours because only brave warriors deserve John McClane'd pic.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> And banned for yours because only brave warriors deserve John* McClane'd* pic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for apostrophe FIAL! :laugh:


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for apostrophe FIAL! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned typing FAIL! :laughharder:

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned typing FAIL! :laughharder:
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because of This


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because of This

Click to collapse



I give you teh bahnorz


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I give you teh bahnorz

Click to collapse



Banned for typing wierd...ill call 999 and see if you have a siezure 

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bammed for that word.

I dont understand it.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Bammed for that word.
> 
> I dont understand it.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned cause you should.... not


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because i want to.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i want to.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned because you can try


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because, Try harder. As in Die harder 

Yippee Ki Yay!


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned coz you have to explane it to me.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because:  Search, Read, Search again, Reread,

Destroy!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because:  Search, Read, Search again, Reread,
> 
> Destroy!

Click to collapse



/me hits the ban/destruction button


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

/me hears wind

/slaps the banstruction like a ping pong! 

Wham.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2012)

I press self-destruction/ban button


Ooh, wait!,
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I press self-destruction/ban button
> 
> 
> Ooh, wait!,
> ...

Click to collapse



self banned


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2012)

I press dexter93-ban button 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I press dexter93-ban button
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



but you missed and hit yours. BAN

aaand 1 to go


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought better baninator,
Megapotatoasterbanned dexter93

And this One has no self destruct-ban button

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I bought better baninator,
> Megapotatoasterbanned dexter93
> 
> And this One has no self destruct-ban button
> ...

Click to collapse



Mwahahaha

with this ban, I get in the top 5 banners list 

summoning time

ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK
ERICK


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2012)

Who the **** is erick?

PS. Banned.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Who the **** is erick?
> 
> PS. Banned.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Erick is Erick. Thats all you need to know

banned


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Mwahahaha
> 
> with this ban, I get in the top 5 banners list
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SUMMONSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


BAN


domini99 said:


> Who the **** is erick?
> 
> PS. Banned.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Please don't talk like that about ERICK

BANNED


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bann... *hits self sleep button*

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz.....

(btw im going to sleep now, good night every One)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned cause husam is offline


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because HUSAM

Y U NO awake for Summons!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I give up...Erick x infinity+infinity x 100bans

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> I give up...Erick x infinity+infinity x 100bans
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Only losers give up..

banned


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned.  Because i need to rank up
\
Ban Spam!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned.  Because i need to rank up
> \
> Ban Spam!

Click to collapse



lmao ban xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because I'm trying to keep my spot damit


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

x_X

^_^

>_<

BAN
o_0

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm trying to keep my spot damit

Click to collapse



BAnnEd


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I'm trying to keep my spot damit

Click to collapse








banned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for all the faces xD


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because let's roll the thread.  :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because let's roll the thread.  :silly:

Click to collapse



banned cause we already do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because.. roll


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for confused.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for confused.

Click to collapse



Confusing ray ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for not answering my confusion


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because you're still confused :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not answering my confusion

Click to collapse



Let it roll .. let it roll.. let it roll... to the ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned bcause I sang that in my head to ,

let it snow let it snow let it snow


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Rick Roll'ed Ban?

Or just Ban roll?

Now I'm confused


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Rick Roll'ed Ban?
> 
> Or just Ban roll?
> 
> Now I'm confused

Click to collapse



Mwahaha . It works! 

Banned 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because I'm after BD's position


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I'm after BD's position

Click to collapse



Banned for leveling up 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for letting me 

Keep posting


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for letting me
> 
> Keep posting

Click to collapse



Banned cause I am number 6!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for letting me
> 
> Keep posting

Click to collapse



Banned cause I need someone to post between my posts 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because it's difficult to keep up with dexters mass posting


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because now I need to post [email protected]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because now I need to post [email protected]

Click to collapse



Banned because not as much as me, He's gaining... I can hear him


Duh duh... duhduh......duhduhdududhudhd


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's difficult to keep up with dexters mass posting

Click to collapse



Come on guys. I'm not even full speed yet 

Damn. Only husam can keep up 
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Come on guys. I'm not even full speed yet
> 
> Damn. Only husam can keep up
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because we need to deticate our spamming to the mafia thread :silly::silly:silly::silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because we need to deticate our spamming to the mafia thread :silly::silly:silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Negative. Both threads at the same time. That way, you'll post to the one, until you get a response to the other, and then reply there 
Repeat (100)
Banned 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for having an auto reply script.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having an auto reply script.

Click to collapse



Banned cause its called BRAIN. 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Negative. Both threads at the same time. That way, you'll post to the one, until you get a response to the other, and then reply there
> Repeat (100)
> Banned
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because it makes sense... May have to use 2 devices


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because I has it open on my 3 monitors.   :silly:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I has it open on my 3 monitors.   :silly:

Click to collapse



XD lol Banned for being prepared for such a situation

May have to go find an old screen XD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol Banned for being prepared for such a situation
> 
> May have to go find an old screen XD

Click to collapse



Banned cause its easier on tapatalk 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because not for much, I'm leaving work in the next 45 mins.

After that only XDA app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because not for much, I'm leaving work in the next 45 mins.
> 
> After that only XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned because that suvks  unlucky

Also Dexter ban because I'm multi devocing  xD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because not for much, I'm leaving work in the next 45 mins.
> 
> After that only XDA app

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are very productive in the wrong field 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because ..... Come on people keep posting.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Teh ban.


Iiincoming!
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because ..... Come on people keep posting.

Click to collapse



Banned because It's mental


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

/Lighting Ban

Watch around.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because It's mental

Click to collapse



Banned for being captain slow... 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being captain slow...
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse





Banned because I have an hour left at work.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because you arrived. And GREEN


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I have an hour left at work.

Click to collapse



Make proper use of it enjoying our greatness in the banning? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Meh

Fab - BAN


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Make proper use of it enjoying our greatness in the banning?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because banning *is*  greatness


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bananananananananananed

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Supercalifragilisticoexpialidoso  BAN!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Supercalifragilisticoexpialidoso  BAN!

Click to collapse



How do you even remember all that? 
Banned 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for not Remembering

Julie Andrews will hunt you!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not Remembering
> 
> Julie Andrews will hunt you!

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'll stop that madness 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not Remembering
> 
> Julie Andrews will hunt you!

Click to collapse



Banned because I don;t know who that is


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I don;t know who that is

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning. Neither do I xD

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because she's Mary Poppins   >_<


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because ahhhhhh... Why didn't you say so ?  xD

Also.. Double ban because im 5 bans away frombeing 3rd


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because she's Mary Poppins   >_<

Click to collapse



Where was my flamethrower? We have a witch to kill.... errm ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because I'm catching BD's position.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I'm catching BD's position.

Click to collapse



Banned because congratulations xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I'm catching BD's position.

Click to collapse



Banned for being cruel. She's defenceless 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because...

Okay.jpg


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because...
> 
> Okay.jpg

Click to collapse



Banned for meme abuse 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because it got wrong.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for fitting that many bans in the time it takes me to do 1


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because it got wrong.

Click to collapse



Banned cause that sucks 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for slow Refresh.

Hit F5 like a madman :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for slow Refresh.
> 
> Hit F5 like a madman :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned cause there isn't f5 on android keyboard 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

banned because we're the top threads


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for slow Refresh.
> 
> Hit F5 like a madman :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned cause I am on the xda app 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I am on the xda app
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



banned because F5 changes my keyboard brightness


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because F5 changes my keyboard brightness

Click to collapse



Fn +f5 then? 

banned


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for wrong mapping! wut!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for wrong mapping! wut!

Click to collapse



*baDum Tss ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Fn +f5 then?
> 
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned because it's more effot :silly:


John McClane said:


> Banned for wrong mapping! wut!

Click to collapse



Banned for correct mapping


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because your snares are on mute.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because it's more effot :silly:
> 
> 
> Banned for correct mapping

Click to collapse



ctrl+R on chrome? the keys are closer there 
banned


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dexter...did you saw our custom colours....sexy 
Also i ban EVERYONE and unban dexter...he is awesome!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Dexter...did you saw our custom colours....sexy
> Also i ban EVERYONE and unban dexter...he is awesome!

Click to collapse



Banned cause it looks like grass


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for being Green!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Dexter...did you saw our custom colours....sexy
> Also i ban EVERYONE and unban dexter...he is awesome!

Click to collapse



Banned because the whole mafia is aweosme


dexter93 said:


> ctrl+R on chrome? the keys are closer there
> banned

Click to collapse



banned because thankyou, Much better xD


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because your online color and nick match.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because the whole mafia is aweosme
> 
> 
> banned because thankyou, Much better xD

Click to collapse



no problem ban


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Mo' Problemo Bano!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Mo' Problemo Bano!

Click to collapse



*Bananano ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> no problem ban

Click to collapse



Banned because i wnoder if it is possibnle to have an extension to chang epeoples name color .. Hmm


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because i wnoder if it is possibnle to have an extension to chang epeoples name color .. Hmm

Click to collapse



Banned cause it shouldnt be hard... bug archer for it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because i wnoder if it is possibnle to have an extension to chang epeoples name color .. Hmm

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that :what:


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

No Color Ban.

Dal tonic perhaps!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> No Color Ban.
> 
> Dal tonic perhaps!

Click to collapse



grayscale ban!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> grayscale ban!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Lime scale ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for thinking that :what:

Click to collapse



Banned because its a good idea  XD


dexter93 said:


> Banned cause it shouldnt be hard... bug archer for it

Click to collapse



Banned because he'll find it when he searches his name  If he does


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because its a good idea  XD
> 
> 
> Banned because he'll find it when he searches his name  If he does

Click to collapse



banned cause he might do :highfive:


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because I'm leaving work.

Rests to XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I'm leaving work.
> 
> Rests to XDA App

Click to collapse



see ya ban


----------



## Virus1x (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I'm leaving work.
> 
> Rests to XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because he put my girlfriend at the bottom of an elevator shaft with a suv parked up her ass

Transmission Terminated.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Right then Ban.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Right then Ban.

Click to collapse



banned cause you are gonna post from mobile?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Left then Ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Left then Ban

Click to collapse



did you see where the ban went?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> did you see where the ban went?

Click to collapse



It jumped in a Banshee


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It jumped in a Banshee

Click to collapse



and landed on your screen. BAN


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> and landed on your screen. BAN

Click to collapse



It got wiped off with a BANdana.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It got wiped off with a BANdana.

Click to collapse



Orly ban?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Orly ban?

Click to collapse



BANghead :banghead:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> BANghead :banghead:

Click to collapse



Damn. we need to ban that head


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Damn. we need to ban that head

Click to collapse



And start making noise with some BANgles


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And start making noise with some BANgles

Click to collapse



and a Ban party ofc


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> and a Ban party ofc

Click to collapse



Of course, but we need a BANjo


----------



## oMaRcO (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned from planet earth!!! 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D gsm


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned while driving. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

oMaRcO said:


> Banned from planet earth!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D gsm

Click to collapse



Finally! I got bored banning Martians..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned while driving. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wham BAN


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Wham BAN

Click to collapse



Wham Bam Ban!


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wham Bam Ban!

Click to collapse



Wham Bam Boom Ban!

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Wham Bam Boom Ban!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Meh ban


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Exponential ban

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Astronomical ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Astronomical ban

Click to collapse



Quantum ban


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Quantum ban

Click to collapse



Incontrovertible ban


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Supernova ban

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Supernova ban
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



BOOOOM!

that was a loud ban


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

What, I can hear it......

Ban

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Galaxy ban ;p


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Galaxy S2 ban


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Milky way ban

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Galaxy ban ;p

Click to collapse



E.T. ban Maax


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well who created the ban?...thats right! I did! So...bbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn©

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ban for not being the original banner


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ban for not being the original banner

Click to collapse



Banned cause I know a crazy OB wannabe


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Party ban

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Party ban
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



All the single bans...


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Multi ban

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Multi ban
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



nahh. you dont have what it gets to do it

(ban)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

BAN


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> BAN

Click to collapse



be original... thats not a proper ban


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> be original... thats not a proper ban

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

No. Easy ban

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> No. Easy ban
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being easy!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> No. Easy ban
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



bananas give teh best banz!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for being easy!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Ban, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banbanvvvvBan, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banbanBan, ban ban banban


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Nemo ban.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Nemo ban.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



lol. thats a nice ban


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol. thats a nice ban

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Pictures Ban.... 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Pictures Ban....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Bän 

Fancy "A" ban. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Pictures Ban....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



R.I.P speed banning


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Bän
> 
> Fancy "A" ban.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Ban cause I'm out of pics


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for I'm on mobile while driving.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



banned cause I'm too bored to start pic banning


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause I'm too bored to start pic banning

Click to collapse



Banned because I've got no good reason to ban you D:


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for I'm on mobile while driving.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being unsafe. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being unsafe.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow.


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being unsafe.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



banned because  YOLO!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> View attachment 1292891

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my pic


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because  YOLO!

Click to collapse



Banned because im a cat. so YOLNT


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned because im a cat. so YOLNT

Click to collapse



banned cause *yol9t

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------

foreveralone ban


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause *yol9t
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------
> 
> foreveralone ban

Click to collapse



Banned because no one else is banning


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause *yol9t
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------
> 
> foreveralone ban

Click to collapse



Banned for living


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for living

Click to collapse



Banned cause you missed a ban marathon


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because Husam arrived.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone heard of Ray-BAN!
They are pretty good if you want to ban people and in the same time feel cool 






Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Anyone heard of Ray-BAN!
> They are pretty good if you want to ban people and in the same time feel cool
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



boooooo!

lame ban. banned


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Anyone heard of Ray-BAN!
> They are pretty good if you want to ban people and in the same time feel cool
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, they're like a uniform here 

ban


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, they're like a uniform here
> 
> ban

Click to collapse



Don't need a uniform, so banned.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, they're like a uniform here
> 
> ban

Click to collapse



let the banning begin, brother


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for Jim Lampley's Ray Bansssss



Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for Jim Lampley's Ray Bansssss
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tonight, we ban in hell!


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Tonight, we ban in hell!

Click to collapse



Ok
Banned for being hell right

Just sent


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Tonight, we ban in hell!

Click to collapse



You talking to me bandafaka?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Yippee Ki Yay
[email protected]
Banned 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Yippee Ki Yay
> [email protected]
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



To the ban. and be quick


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because with this thread and the mafia thread, xda servers are going down lol


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because with this thread and the mafia thread, xda servers are going down lol

Click to collapse



they are still up 

for now
edit: ban


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because with this thread and the mafia thread, xda servers are going down lol

Click to collapse



Banned cause I agree :what:


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Up here.

Banned....'.......'.......'

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned cause I agree :what:

Click to collapse



Banned cause we''ve done it... twice already xD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because we once took them down in this thread


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause we''ve done it... twice already xD

Click to collapse



Banned because pics or it didn't happen


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because pics or it didn't happen

Click to collapse



Banned because look back a few thousand pages


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we once took them down in this thread

Click to collapse



banned cause

```
Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day
```


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because look back a few thousand pages

Click to collapse



Banned because that's major effort :what:


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned, because the server is running on all cores. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## adam80460 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> You're unbanned! Because you have an android eating apple's face off:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for unbanning 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because that's major effort :what:

Click to collapse



Banned because we rock


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because we rock

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because. You're wrong.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse




now I finally get that pic 
banned


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because the app gives infinite thanks, but I don't have the app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> now I finally get that pic
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned for taking your time to get it


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the app gives infinite thanks, but I don't have the app

Click to collapse



banned cause boardexpress should work


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause boardexpress should work

Click to collapse



too much work


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> too much work

Click to collapse



I feel you. Its buggy as hell


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> too much work

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for the infinity thanks. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned because im a cat. so YOLNT

Click to collapse



Im a cat too. Banned. 







dexter93 said:


> I feel you. Its buggy as hell

Click to collapse



Banned for ing

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the infinity thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me some


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for not banning

Click to collapse



banned fir insisting on banning


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Fur-ban

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not giving me some

Click to collapse



Banned cause I ruined your 666 thanks and you didn't appreciate it


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned cause I ruined your 666 thanks and you didn't appreciate it

Click to collapse



banned cause I'd kill you


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause I'd kill you

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't him, it was someone else


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it wasn't him, it was someone else

Click to collapse



Banned cause I was sure it was me


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it wasn't him, it was someone else

Click to collapse



Alzheimer ban?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Alzheimer ban?

Click to collapse



dunno, ban


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Confused ban


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> dunno, ban

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is really blowing up right now. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Confused ban

Click to collapse



I said maybe.....
ban


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I said maybe.....
> ban

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is on the portal


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because no need for 10 char anymore


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this thread is on the portal

Click to collapse



banned because the last 2 hours I gave a battle for that xD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because no need for 10 char anymore

Click to collapse



Banned because you're back to this thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because the last 2 hours I gave a battle for that xD

Click to collapse



Banned because i remember.. when we used to have to wait 30seconds between each post 

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Banned because you're back to this thread

Click to collapse



banned because its because dexter was gonna steal my 4th place


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because i remember.. when we used to have to wait 30seconds between each post

Click to collapse



Banned because that still happens


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because i remember.. when we used to have to wait 30seconds between each post
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because I am less than 30 posts away from you. mwahahaha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because I am less than 30 posts away from you. mwahahaha

Click to collapse



banned becasue dammit....

KC ban because does it.....


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned becasue dammit....
> 
> KC ban because does it.....

Click to collapse



banned because kc?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because kc?

Click to collapse



Banned because I IRC'ed you the answer but im going to say here anyway.. Kid carter


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I IRC'ed you the answer but im going to say here anyway.. Kid carter

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating yourself, even though it was to mention me


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because I IRC'ed you the answer but im going to say here anyway.. Kid carter

Click to collapse



lulz ban xD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because kc?

Click to collapse



Banned because no one can be anywhere close to me


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no one can be anywhere close to me

Click to collapse



look out of the window

banned


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because I'm back....

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I'm back....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Back to black in black ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Back to black in black ban

Click to collapse



ac/dc ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Back to black in black ban

Click to collapse



banned... becasue... amy winehouse?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ac/dc ban

Click to collapse



Amy Winehouse too ban


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Amy Winehouse too ban

Click to collapse



Amy Beerhouse too ban

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Amy Winehouse too ban

Click to collapse



R.I.p. ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> R.I.p. ban
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep skipping my bans. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> R.I.p. ban
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Revived ban


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Revived ban

Click to collapse



You too? .


Banned. 

Yay! Post 37373

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> You too? .
> 
> 
> Banned.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for cat references


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> You too? .
> 
> 
> Banned.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being important enough


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Revived ban

Click to collapse



Did you hear a fly ban? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for cat references

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking your Touchè out in my Touchè

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Skipping, spamming, dipping, ing

Ban!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Did you hear a fly ban?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Your a poo face ban!

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Skipping, spamming, dipping, ing
> 
> Ban!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



To the ban.

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> To the ban.
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



-_- 

bAnAnAnAnAnAnAnEned. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## kyleastley (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> -_-
> 
> bAnAnAnAnAnAnAnEned.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned for not jumping on the bannneed wagon

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> -_-
> 
> bAnAnAnAnAnAnAnEned.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because your cat is cute


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your cat is cute

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking cats 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for stalking cats
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't help it D:


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned for the visuals....

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the visuals....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because they asked for it


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the visuals....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banana Batbanned


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banana Batbanned

Click to collapse



SUPER BAN is what you have


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because.

No.jpg

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because.
> 
> No.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned hard!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned hard!

Click to collapse



Ban hard, or die trying 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ban hard, or die trying
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



banned banned banned ban ban banned banned banned banned

^Can be related to one of dirks classic GIFs


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ban hard, or die trying
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong movie 50c 

Edit: Live free or ban hard. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned banned banned ban ban banned banned banned banned
> 
> ^Can be related to one of dirks classic GIFs

Click to collapse



Have you seen him around lately?
banned 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Have you seen him around lately?
> banned
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Ish banned.. he was here recentlyish :


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Have you seen him around lately?
> banned
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Yeah, he posts in the images thread


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, he posts in the images thread

Click to collapse



I haven't visited that for s while..

Banned 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because dirk was on image thread yesterday.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because dirk was on image thread yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are captain slow. See above 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you are captain slow. See above
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Top Gear ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Top Gear ban

Click to collapse



First gear ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> First gear ban
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Second gear ban

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Second gear ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Third gear 

Sent from deep under the sea

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------

Ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

fith gear ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> fith gear ban

Click to collapse



Double clutch ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Double clutch ban
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



burnt clutch ban


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Shift clutch ban.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Shift clutch ban.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh snap ban

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Oh snap ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sheldon Cooper avatar ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sheldon Cooper avatar ban

Click to collapse



Oh stop it you ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Oh stop it you ban
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



 ban

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Hammer Time.
Ban

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hammer Time.
> Ban
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban hammer strike! 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Oh stop it you ban
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Batman ban


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hammer Time.
> Ban
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I own the banhammer and I shall give it to no one


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I own the banhammer and I shall give it to no one

Click to collapse



Where did I leave that banbrick? Hmm...

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I own the banhammer and I shall give it to no one

Click to collapse







Another sheldon ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Another sheldon ban

Click to collapse



Bazinga ban! 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Wisdom ban

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bazinga ban!
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banninga?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banninga?

Click to collapse



Banninga indeed 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banninga indeed
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



YOU SHALL NOT BAN!!!

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banninga?

Click to collapse








i see wha you did there


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> YOU SHALL NOT BAN!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Get the ban out of my thread 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> YOU SHALL NOT BAN!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



BAnned there


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> BAnned there

Click to collapse



*Banned 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> i see wha you did there

Click to collapse



lol my favourite scene

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

Banned for correcting me


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> i see wha you did there

Click to collapse



BANNED because you needed bigger particles for the neutrons. The size ratio was incorrect. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> BANNED because you needed bigger particles for the neutrons. The size ratio was incorrect.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol @pic

banned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> BANNED because you needed bigger particles for the neutrons. The size ratio was incorrect.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for over compensating with your particles...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

danny39 said:


> BANNED because you needed bigger particles for the neutrons. The size ratio was incorrect.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for playing smarta$$


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for playing smarta$$

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz he was running smarta$$v2

Just sent


----------



## danny39 (Aug 30, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz he was running smarta$$v2
> 
> Just sent

Click to collapse



Banned because it was smarta$$v2.1

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned bcuz he was running smarta$$v2
> 
> Just sent

Click to collapse



banned cause badass is better


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause badass is better

Click to collapse



Banned because goodass is better


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because goodass is better

Click to collapse



banned cause xda has started behaving strange. we are getting closer


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause xda has started behaving strange. we are getting closer

Click to collapse



Banned





*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not having badass. its a hell of a governor


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for not having badass. its a hell of a governor

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll never know what's the last one

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for not having badass. its a hell of a governor

Click to collapse



Banned because xda is working fine here


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for not having badass. its a hell of a governor

Click to collapse



banned because I've never heard of it


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> banned because I've never heard of it

Click to collapse



banned cause its a custom one, originally designed for the sensation


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 30, 2012)

Banned because I want to go to sleep

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because I want to go to sleep
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



banned for sleeping


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Banned because I want to go to sleep
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



nan nan nan nan nan banman


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for sleeping

Click to collapse



Banned for disinformation
Oh and good night, may the ban be with you all

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nan nan nan nan nan banman

Click to collapse



that banman title would fit you


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> that banman title would fit you

Click to collapse



Banned because master of ban is cooler


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because master of ban is cooler

Click to collapse



banned cause I was the new ban master


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause I was the new ban master

Click to collapse



Banned because NEVER!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because NEVER!

Click to collapse



banned because you lost the multi-ban battle


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you lost the multi-ban battle

Click to collapse



meh ban, I'm too bored for that these days


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> meh ban, I'm too bored for that these days

Click to collapse



same here ban. I request the banmastair hair position


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> same here ban. I request the banmastair hair position

Click to collapse



you shall not have 

ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you shall not have
> 
> ban

Click to collapse



I'm taking over this place... with the power of the banbrick!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm taking over this place... with the power of the banbrick!

Click to collapse



banned because I now announce you husband and wife


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because I now announce you husband and wife

Click to collapse



wrong thread?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned from out of my mobile.

Soooooo slowwww

Sent from my Slatedroid-OPDN9 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned from out of my mobile.
> 
> Soooooo slowwww
> 
> Sent from my Slatedroid-OPDN9 using xda premium

Click to collapse



bald bans looking for love


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned indeed...


Sent from my Slatedroid-OPDN9 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned indeed...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Slatedroid-OPDN9 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The banana's are banning...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned from out of my mobile.
> 
> Soooooo slowwww
> 
> Sent from my Slatedroid-OPDN9 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because akjsdhf;a; bja;skjfhua;/shf k;auh8;ho;e8shgalo


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because asdf qwerty

Sent from my Slatedroid-OPDN9 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because akjsdhf;a; bja;skjfhua;/shf k;auh8;ho;e8shgalo

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm about to press shift+ctrl


----------



## Neontc (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I'm about to press shift+ctrl

Click to collapse



Banned because ctrl+alt+del

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because press
Ctrl+A
Then
Ctrl+P


Sent from my Slatedroid-OPDN9 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Neontc said:


> Banned because ctrl+alt+del
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned cause I'm about to  delete your post!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I'm about to press shift+ctrl

Click to collapse



Banned because if i press alt+shift this is what i get:
كمنستيبمنىشسمبى  سشتمس بىتمسى لنخشمهىصهثتتهخشماش هخىشنىشهىمصبىشك
don't try to translate it, it's just some random characters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

thats cooler than mine 

κάτι τέτοιο βγαίνει


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for random characters

Sent from my Slatedroid-OPDN9 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for random characters
> 
> Sent from my Slatedroid-OPDN9 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause they aren't random 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause they aren't random
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned for 
Random r = new Random();


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for
> Random r = new Random();

Click to collapse



banned for reminding me that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if i press alt+shift this is what i get:
> كمنستيبمنىشسمبى  سشتمس بىتمسى لنخشمهىصهثتتهخشماش هخىشنىشهىمصبىشك
> don't try to translate it, it's just some random characters

Click to collapse



banned because i tried anyway 

Kmenstbimnyhesmby Scthomps Bythompsy Nkhcmhysttaathkhcmac Hkhyhnyhhymusbychk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for reminding me that

Click to collapse



Banned because you love Java 

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> banned because i tried anyway
> 
> Kmenstbimnyhesmby Scthomps Bythompsy Nkhcmhysttaathkhcmac Hkhyhnyhhymusbychk

Click to collapse



Banned because some of this is correct


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

banned because me and dex were just even on bans


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you love Java
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because Java sucks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because Java sucks

Click to collapse



Banned because you caught up   

Well done


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you caught up
> 
> Well done

Click to collapse



Banned because wait until he sleeps, than use your spamming powers


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you caught up
> 
> Well done

Click to collapse



banned cause I told you 120 posts ago


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because wait until he sleeps, than use your spamming powers

Click to collapse



Banned because sounds like a good plan tehe  even though dex is usually up later than me .. even though he's 2 hours ahead


dexter93 said:


> banned cause I told you 120 posts ago

Click to collapse



Banned dammit xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because sounds like a good plan tehe  even though dex is usually up later than me .. even though he's 2 hours ahead
> 
> 
> Banned dammit xD

Click to collapse



thanks ban


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> thanks ban

Click to collapse



Im creeping in IRC ban  XD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im creeping in IRC ban  XD

Click to collapse



start talking ban!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Finally! someone to ban!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Finally! someone to ban!

Click to collapse



Forever banlone

edit: not that good, meh


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Forever banlone
> 
> edit: not that good, meh

Click to collapse



Bonever Fanlone


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bonever Fanlone

Click to collapse



Forever banned


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Forever banned

Click to collapse



eternal banning


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> eternal banning

Click to collapse



infinite ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> infinite ban

Click to collapse



negative ban!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> negative ban!

Click to collapse



HIV positive ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> HIV positive ban

Click to collapse



Malaria ban


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Malaria ban

Click to collapse



Aids ban


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Aids ban

Click to collapse



Monster ban


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Monster ban

Click to collapse



Joe'sBig ban


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Joe'sBig ban

Click to collapse



whatevs ban


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> whatevs ban

Click to collapse



Waeva ban. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Waeva ban.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned for riding a cat 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for riding a cat
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned for riding a cartoon character 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being below me :beer::sly::what:

Sent from my sending thing


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being below me :beer::sly::what:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing

Click to collapse



Banned for being above me!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for being above me!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being around me!

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for the hell of it

the second star to the right


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 31, 2012)

It's not right,I shouldn't have to do this to legs like that,But banned...


sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## subxero123 (Aug 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's not right,I shouldn't have to do this to legs like that,But banned...
> 
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for being a white knight

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

subxero123 said:


> Banned for being a white knight
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause the sun is up. Blah 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## theguy2luk4 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause the sun is up. Blah
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Hey Dexter!
Oooh! What does THAT button do? 
BANNED!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

theguy2luk4 said:


> Hey Dexter!
> Oooh! What does THAT button do?
> BANNED!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing where the proper button is 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for keeping this 2nd place 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned...cuz I type so. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for keeping this 2nd place
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because we must! 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 31, 2012)

ErickbannedErick

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## mobilecrackers (Aug 31, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ErickbannedErick
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because potato dont use phone

www.mobilecrackers.tk
www.youtube.com/mobilecrackers1
www.twitter.com/mobilecrackers1


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

mobilecrackers said:


> Banned because potato dont use phone
> 
> www.mobilecrackers.tk
> www.youtube.com/mobilecrackers1
> www.twitter.com/mobilecrackers1

Click to collapse



Banned because you no use potato 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Morning Ban

/yawn


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you no use potato
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Hello again xD







John McClane said:


> Morning Ban
> 
> /yawn

Click to collapse



Afernoon-ban

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

No.jpg

It's my Morning BAN, don't mess with it.

BAN


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> No.jpg
> 
> It's my Morning BAN, don't mess with it.
> 
> BAN

Click to collapse



Morning ban John 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Morning Dex.

How's the banning ?
What did I missed?

Banned, to maintain the current


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 31, 2012)

banned, just because I can

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because everybody CAN.

Can Ban in a CAN!
Wham!


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because everybody CAN.
> 
> Can Ban in a CAN!
> Wham!

Click to collapse



Banned because whamming isn't allowed!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned, Bannededy, Banned Ban!

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because whamming isn't allowed!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Says who?

Banned & Wham! 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> No.jpg
> 
> It's my Morning BAN, don't mess with it.
> 
> BAN

Click to collapse



Its 14:00 in my country, banned for having other time.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned, cuz I don't give a Fux!

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

DX2Trip said:


> Banned, cuz I don't give a Fux!
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you should give a flux 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because of FLIMDSFR!
Refer to cloudy with a chance of meatballs 

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------

Bump, Ban!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because of FLIMDSFR!
> Refer to cloudy with a chance of meatballs
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Now that's a weird ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol. Now that's a weird ban
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



A killing Spongebob ban 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A killing Spongebob ban
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Banned because the quality of bans is too damn low


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because the quality of bans is too damn low

Click to collapse



Banned because yours was no better :what:

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because neither does yours. :silly:


----------



## Jseaway (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because neither does yours. :silly:

Click to collapse



banned for whatever reasons pop in your mind.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

What pops in my mind is To BAN you.

So be it!

BANNED


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> What pops in my mind is To BAN you.
> 
> So be it!
> 
> BANNED

Click to collapse



Banned for banning while banning while banning while banning


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

And while banning, ban, banned, awhile...

While banning the ban banned.

[email protected]


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> And while banning, ban, banned, awhile...
> 
> While banning the ban banned.
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking of illeagal bans

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## OurJerry (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> And while banning, ban, banned, awhile...
> 
> While banning the ban banned.
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse





banned for having such a cool profile picture


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

You shall not speak, what isn't supposed to be spoken. So don't speak the unspeakable.
Thus Banned for speaking, what wasn't supposed to be said.
/savvy

Edit: 7 to go


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> You shall not speak, what isn't supposed to be spoken. So don't speak the unspeakable.
> Thus Banned for speaking, what wasn't supposed to be said.
> /savvy

Click to collapse



Banned because he's e-hitting on you


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for revealing, the thing that you shouldn't reveal.

Y U NO Stop Banning????    :silly:

6 to go


----------



## dan123abc (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because you are from a cartoon.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because you shouldn't be here trying to reach 10 posts. :silly:

5


----------



## Sass86 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you shouldn't be here trying to reach 10 posts. :silly:
> 
> 5

Click to collapse



Banned for not being Chuck Norris

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## madtrixgeneral (Aug 31, 2012)

Sass86 said:


> Banned for not being Chuck Norris
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned you coz I am forced to do so.


----------



## dan123abc (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because you used "coz"

Sent from my Droid X2


----------



## theguy2luk4 (Aug 31, 2012)

In Bans We Trust!!

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

Whats this..everyone is in mafia?
They have cookies?


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for not banning the person above you.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because Mafia is everywhere.

Be aware

4


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because Mafia is everywhere.
> 
> Be aware
> 
> 4

Click to collapse



Unbanned because we're everywhere and anywhere.
But banned cause I gotta do it 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

A Ban for a Ban.
We're even 

3


----------



## Zorigo (Aug 31, 2012)

Ban for writing the number 3 without any reference to .1415296


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Zorigo said:


> Ban for writing the number 3 without any reference to .1415296

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming he needs to.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because you don't know why I'm counting.

mwahahahhah mwahah

2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because I know 




1





Sent from my Google Glasses


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Bannned Because..

Hi there.
Y U NO
Post!

1


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Bannned Because..
> 
> Hi there.
> Y U NO
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your banning and being banned too much on this thread.

Sent From My Premium Calculator


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because *your *banning and being banned too much on this thread.
> 
> Sent From My Premium Calculator

Click to collapse



Banned because is you're 

0

Edit:
I'm officially at number 6th position. YAY!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because is you're
> 
> 0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ugh. I used to ban a lot. Banned because I'm busy a lot nowadays



McClane : I'll try posting 


-1




Sent from my Google Glasses


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because this: 


View attachment 1294201


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1294201

Click to collapse



Banned because *you're* being too much over smart..!  

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for saying someone is smart.
Say that to my instead.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for sending from MY sending thing and Y U NO BAN JOHN MCCLANE


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for saying someone is smart.
> Say that to my instead.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because its '*Me*' not "My"  
This proves your not smart 

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for smartying things up. Lol


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for smartying things up. Lol

Click to collapse



Banned because its *Smarting* not "Smartying"
And double banned because it was you who started it..!    LOL

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because I knew you gonna said that.
mwahaha
:silly:


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I knew you gonna said that.
> mwahaha
> :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because it was your own typing error and you realised it later...hahhahahahahahhohohohoheheheheheh  

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because you'RE  WrOnG!!!

Jelly Belly. Hahahaha  

Keep posting


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because I'm Right..!!  

I'm so Awesome

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being too awesome.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned for being too awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for coming between when Im busy in banning John McClane  

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because I smell Noob!!


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I smell Noob!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you were a noob too at some point of time:thumbup:

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for creating a too far-reaching ban.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being so Soft LOL 

We're in OT remember.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned for creating a too far-reaching ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for again coming between.

Sent From My Pencil

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




John McClane said:


> Banned for being so Soft LOL
> 
> We're in OT remember.

Click to collapse



Banned because he is new here and don't know anything 

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for not letting me be in the middle. 

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------

Ahem. She.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because of what she said.  :silly:


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because of what she said.  :silly:

Click to collapse



*MICHAEL SCOTT*

Banned. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> *MICHAEL SCOTT*
> 
> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



banned for bold


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^^^^ THIS

Banned


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for using too many of these: ^


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned

because 10 chars  HAHAHA


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned for using too many of these: ^

Click to collapse



avatar fail ban


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for noticing! 
404

Edit: I'm at 6th position.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for noticing!
> 404
> 
> Edit: I'm at 6th position.

Click to collapse



Banned for being 6th 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because M04R posts..  :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because M04R posts..  :silly:

Click to collapse



post rage ban


----------



## threefootsmurf (Aug 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I don't know who tribbles is.
> 
> Also are you sending messages from jello?
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



banned cause you don't know what a tribble is.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Accepted.

Bannarama Engaged.

/fasten seatbelts.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

threefootsmurf said:


> banned cause you don't know what a tribble is.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning person above you


Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for not banning person above you
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



banned for being a lame banner


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being a lame banner

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I care 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for thinking that I care
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



banned case, 370 to go


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

/me hurries

Banning Dex and others 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned case, 370 to go

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for the confusion.
Keep it rolling. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for telling me what to do 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being uncooperative.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned for being uncooperative.

Click to collapse



banned for having a nice pic


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Ah. Banned for for flip flopping regarding my pic.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Ah. Banned for for flip flopping regarding my pic.

Click to collapse



Banned for making me think rude thoughts regarding flip flopping 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because I had lunch.

And  at 3VO


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because why  ?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because....

NICE PIC


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for making my brain itch


this post is potato friendly


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because..... wait again.

trolololol

OT

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------

Bump, where's everybody.
Ban alone


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because you scared everyone away.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, and Banned for returning.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 31, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned because you scared everyone away.

Click to collapse



Banned because the only thing to fear is fear itself. Also people dressed as movie characters at premiers.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because I smell Jellyness :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I smell Jellyness :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying what type of jelly flavor


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not using commas. Should be:

Ban, ban, ban, ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban etc.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for not using commas. Should be:
> 
> Ban, ban, ban, ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban etc.

Click to collapse



Banned for using etc. instead of fully putting commas on all his bans


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for not using commas. Should be:
> 
> Ban, ban, ban, ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban,ban, ban etc.

Click to collapse



Ban for quoting me.
I'll post ban again for teh lulz.
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because of summoning without husam


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because of summoning without husam

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your avatar 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------

And just for jokes
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because WHY, Is still me


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being an impostor. What have you done with the REAL John Mcclane?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because..
You toooo???


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Click to collapse



ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
Banned case I approve son 



Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for changing your avatar
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!
> ...

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
> Banned case I approve son
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy Ban!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
> Banned case I approve son
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banning FTW!
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banning FTW!
> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Banned because that data is corrupted


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banning FTW!
> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because that data is corrupted

Click to collapse



It's not corrupted till the fat lady sings.
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because NOT!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



You Gusta? 
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

More bans = bans
-members
More points for the list.
mwahahaha


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

I think I should stop with the big bans.
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for thinking to STOP!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

SWEET!
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because is not sweet Duddaa!! 

ERICK


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Nah they're good 
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban banban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban banban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban banban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nah they're good
> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban banban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban banban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban banban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

Click to collapse



Ban-quote:
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban banban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban banban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban banban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for making me want to leave.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because Don't!


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned for making me want to leave.

Click to collapse



You are good girl *thinks dirty thoughts* don't leave us!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for changing your avatar
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!
> ...

Click to collapse



And just for jokes
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for dirty thoughts.
Shame on you

/faps


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned, so. Thats one post more to this useless tread xD

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for dirty thoughts.
> Shame on you
> 
> /faps

Click to collapse



banned for not posting more in mafia thread, I need help!!!! 

We have to spam like yesterday


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> banned for not posting more in mafia thread, I need help!!!!
> 
> We have to spam like yesterday

Click to collapse



Banned for needing help

Sent from a awesome Sensation with TouchCream 2.0


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Help is coming.

Banned


----------



## bolillo (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Help is coming.
> 
> Banned

Click to collapse







Banned because of that spammmmmm lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## bolillo (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the same reason.

Click to collapse





Banned because look at battery 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because.........

/hears some shutdown music


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for having low batery

My worst nightmare

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because battery nightmares. :silly:


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for the hell of it
> 
> the second star to the right

Click to collapse



Banned because i just saw a 4 car crash on my way home from Nanticoke! 







John McClane said:


> Banned because battery nightmares. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for being silly and eeking!

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned because eeking does the job.


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because eeking does the job.

Click to collapse





Enough of  ?
Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

10 chars

Bans you!
Next


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for saying no.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

I didn't say it.  So Banned for being wrong.


----------



## danny39 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I didn't say it.  So Banned for being wrong.

Click to collapse



Banned for clarifying

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for clarifying
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for decay of the clarification. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for obscurity!!!


----------



## Virus1x (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for obscurity!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for yippie kai yaying

Transmission Terminated.


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for wat.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for *what*.

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Almost midnight ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Almost midnight ban
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Almost 10pm ban

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Almost 10pm ban
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Midnight walk ban
feelsgoodman


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Midnight walk ban
> feelsgoodman

Click to collapse



Almost 6:00 pm ban. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Almost 6:00 pm ban.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



you're late ban


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> you're late ban

Click to collapse



Pregnancy ban


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Pregnancy ban

Click to collapse



Ban for having a sex change and got pregnant some how


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ban for having a sex change and got pregnant some how

Click to collapse



wtf ban


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> wtf ban

Click to collapse



Ftw ban. 

Did you really get pregnant? I thought we taught you to be safe. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Ftw ban.
> 
> Did you really get pregnant? I thought we taught you to be safe.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



AIDS ban


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> AIDS ban

Click to collapse



HIV ban 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> HIV ban
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Alzheimer ban


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Alzheimer ban

Click to collapse



Oh I forget ban!

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Oh I forget ban!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Merry Christmas ban


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Merry Christmas ban

Click to collapse



Happy new year ban

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## fkofilee (Aug 31, 2012)

**** Ban ^__^ That Means You All !!!!

No Seriously, I'm Kidding  , But If I Could Ban Someone From Life It Would Be George W Bush Jr
Waste Of Oxygen


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 31, 2012)

fkofilee said:


> **** Ban ^__^ That Means You All !!!!
> 
> No Seriously, I'm Kidding  , But If I Could Ban Someone From Life It Would Be George W Bush Jr
> Waste Of Oxygen

Click to collapse



Banned for technicly not banning...now make me a sandvich people. I havnt nommed in ages

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

fkofilee said:


> **** Ban ^__^ That Means You All !!!!
> 
> No Seriously, I'm Kidding  , But If I Could Ban Someone From Life It Would Be George W Bush Jr
> Waste Of Oxygen

Click to collapse



**** Ban ^_^ That Means You All !!!! 

No Seriously, I'm Kidding  , But If I Could Ban Someone From Life It Would Be Fkofilee 
Waste Of Internet Space 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> **** Ban ^_^ That Means You All !!!!
> 
> No Seriously, I'm Kidding  , But If I Could Ban Someone From Life It Would Be Fkofilee
> Waste Of Internet Space
> ...

Click to collapse



***** monster ban


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ***** monster ban

Click to collapse



Penis monster ban

That escalated quickly.

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ***** monster ban

Click to collapse



Dexter ban


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dexter ban

Click to collapse



Kid Carter ban 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Kid Carter ban
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Orange ban


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

Green ban?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Green ban?

Click to collapse



Random made up colour ban


----------



## 3V0_MR (Aug 31, 2012)

British ban.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> British ban.

Click to collapse



Being British FTW.
Banned because you're not xD


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Being Latino ban.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Being Latino ban.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Being famous ban.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you ban.
Serious ban.
Yippee Ki Yay Ban


Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Thank you ban.
> Serious ban.
> Yippee Ki Yay Ban
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got nothing except BAN.


----------



## John McClane (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for having nothing.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for having nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for taking so long to reply.


----------



## John McClane (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned because signal is terrible.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll let you off then. Ban anyway.


----------



## Quinny899 (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll let you off then. Ban anyway.

Click to collapse



Banned for letting him off

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned for letting him off
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for ruining mine and John's quality time together.


----------



## 3V0_MR (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for not inviting me to quality time with you guys.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned for not inviting me to quality time with you guys.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think you want that


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned for not inviting me to quality time with you guys.

Click to collapse



Pink banana ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Pink banana ban
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned for being so immoral and skipping me


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being so immoral and skipping me

Click to collapse



Banned cause your post didn't exist when I started composing that ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## 3V0_MR (Sep 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Pink banana ban
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because what's a pink banana.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned because what's a pink banana.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't wanna know


----------



## 3V0_MR (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned for being emo


----------



## saywhatt (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being emo

Click to collapse



Banned for having a bald avatar

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> Banned for having a bald avatar
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being hairy


----------



## 3V0_MR (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for a girly avatar. Lol.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned for a girly avatar. Lol.

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason


----------



## 3V0_MR (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for boy avatar?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned for boy avatar?

Click to collapse



Banned for caring too much about gender stuff


----------



## 3V0_MR (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for thinking I care.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned for thinking I care.

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring.


----------



## 3V0_MR (Sep 1, 2012)

Haha BAM. Banned for a good ban.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Haha BAM. Banned for a good ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because that was an overused ban


----------



## 3V0_MR (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned because that was the first time I've used it.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

3V0_MR said:


> Banned because that was the first time I've used it.

Click to collapse



Banned because his ban, not yours


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because his ban, not yours

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to confuse people with the banning on bans.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for trying to confuse people with the banning on bans.

Click to collapse



Banned because banning is srs bsns, if it confused you, you should quit


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because banning is srs bsns, if it confused you, you should quit

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a quitter.
I just choose to take a break permanently sometimes.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because I'm not a quitter.
> I just choose to take a break permanently sometimes.

Click to collapse



Banned because you can call it whatever you want, it's the same thing


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can call it whatever you want, it's the same thing

Click to collapse



Banned because I could always change the meaning of quitting


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because I could always change the meaning of quitting

Click to collapse



Banned because you cant. No one can actually xD

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned because you cant. No one can actually xD
> 
> Sent from Hell!!

Click to collapse



Banned because the candy man can


----------



## veeman (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because the candy man can

Click to collapse



You've been banned by a superhero. Me.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> You've been banned by a superhero. Me.

Click to collapse



You've been banned by a monster. My avatar


----------



## danny39 (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You've been banned by a monster. My avatar

Click to collapse



You've been banned by Sheldon

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

danny39 said:


> You've been banned by Sheldon
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bazinga ban.


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You've been banned by a monster. My avatar

Click to collapse



Y'all are banned by me , the greatest villain of em all. Vector! Oh yeah!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Y'all are banned by me , the greatest villain of em all. Vector! Oh yeah!!
> 
> 
> *Sent from my iPhone* using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I need no other reason to ban you.


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I need no other reason to ban you.

Click to collapse



Banned for such a good reason. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Sep 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for such a good reason. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned  for the pur pro lol

the second star to the right


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Sep 1, 2012)

Ban cuz of heels!


----------



## ladyhaylin (Sep 1, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Ban cuz of heels!

Click to collapse



Invalid ban because u know u like them banned 

the second star to the right


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for being below the person 2 posts up from me.


----------



## danny39 (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for being below the person 2 posts up from me.

Click to collapse



Banned for being above me

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## staceysmom:P (Sep 1, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for being above me
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause ur avatar's tryin telekinesis


----------



## Eternalty (Sep 1, 2012)

staceysmom:P said:


> Banned cause ur avatar's tryin telekinesis

Click to collapse



Banned because that avatar banned you through telekenisis


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 1, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Banned because that avatar banned you through telekenisis

Click to collapse



Banned because 

*click* 

I'm clicking 

*click*

*click* 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## monkeywithbanana (Sep 1, 2012)

I ban you because the furball in your avatar is grey. Not orange like your username said


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned coz you're left

Oh, i mean right

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 1, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you're left
> 
> Oh, i mean right
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned coz i can't stop laughing over this.. XD


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i can't stop laughing over this.. XD

Click to collapse



*click

Ban 

*alt+s

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *click
> 
> Ban
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned so you can get back to your laboratory and make dexter's laboratory famous again


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wham ban
Thank you ban

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Wham ban
> Thank you ban
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



BANNED, now you getting boiled biatch!!!!


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 1, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> BANNED, now you getting boiled biatch!!!!

Click to collapse



I'm eating boiled egg.

Banned.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## dan123abc (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for eating. 

Sent from my Droid X2


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 1, 2012)

dan123abc said:


> Banned for eating.
> 
> Sent from my Droid X2

Click to collapse



banned for banning a person who was eating coz i am about to eat


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for talking about eating.
Im hungry.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Nick14 (Sep 1, 2012)

for not being as sexy as me


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for being ridiculous 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 1, 2012)

Nick14 said:


> for not being as sexy as me

Click to collapse



banned coz only girls are sexy, are you a girl? :silly:


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz only girls are sexy, are you a girl? :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because sexy ______ is sexy 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## jmot205 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for not getting it.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because sexy ______ is sexy
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



banned coz fill in the blanks are stupid :silly:


----------



## einstein.frat (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey you there Mike, your banned cause it aint stupid. Fill in the blanks mike, aaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhh.:screwy:


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 1, 2012)

einstein.frat said:


> Hey you there Mike, your banned cause it aint stupid. Fill in the blanks mike, aaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhh.:screwy:

Click to collapse



banned for quoting a ban from a gif i posted :laugh:


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2012)

Megapotatoasterbananabanned, coz you're on this page 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jayc1980 (Sep 1, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Megapotatoasterbananabanned, coz you're on this page
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for making me read that first word too many times and making my eyes go funny

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned coz, mwahahahahaha xD

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## danny39 (Sep 1, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz, mwahahahahaha xD
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for evil laugh

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for evil laugh
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using Tapatalk 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because yours doesn't show what you're using so I guess a PC/laptop

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having the 37777th post 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for having the 37777th post
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I am 1337


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I am 1337

Click to collapse



Banned because I am number 4 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I am number 4
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



banned cause 4 is the source of all evil


----------



## sakindia123 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

[flash=http://tf2r.com/banned.swf]quality=high width=500 height=128 parameter=parameter_value[/flash]


----------



## iniz94 (Sep 1, 2012)

^ Banned because I'm not sure what you're trying to do and because your name is green


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

iniz94 said:


> ^ Banned because I'm not sure what you're trying to do and because your name is green

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> [flash=http://tf2r.com/banned.swf]quality=high width=500 height=128 parameter=parameter_value[/flash]

Click to collapse



Fail flash ban  And now I want to know what it is... 


(edit)
http://tf2r.com/banned.swf
lol xD


----------



## coolsandie (Sep 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fail flash ban  And now I want to know what it is...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that its a troll. :cyclops:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Banned for not knowing that its a troll. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting my edit


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for not quoting my edit

Click to collapse



Banned for not editing my quote!

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I am crazy.
> 
> Sent from my brick using stone.

Click to collapse



If i edit quotes, no one is happy

Banned.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for unhappiness. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for unhappiness.
> 
> PS im crazy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mwahahahahaha

Banned


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned because i rounded up your thanks meter to 40
Also NO ONE DARES TO OPEN THIS PAGE:
http://www.thecinemasource.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/anne_hathaway-the_dark_knight_rises-10.jpg


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2012)

I did.

Ooh crap....

Well, banned 

And thanks for thanking my

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 1, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I did.
> 
> Ooh crap....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for  -$-$-$-$-$-£------101010zzz!!!!

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## John McClane (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned because 404 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because 404
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on 409 these days. Keep up man


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because I'm on 409 these days. Keep up man

Click to collapse



Banned because you hide when you're online


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned because you hide when you're online

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning my motives


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for questioning my motives

Click to collapse



What motives??? I dont see any on you. Only on me tho. Banned

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## John McClane (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned because, that's right you ain't a potato. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, that's right you ain't a potato.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because u are a potatoe

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> Banned because u are a potatoe
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




banned because i am



John McClane said:


> Banned because, that's right you ain't a potato.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oi. Are you making fun out of my family culture?!?!?! ARE YOU?!¿¡?!¿¡?!¿¡ BANNED!

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i am
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you live in bacteria cultures


----------



## danny39 (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you live in bacteria cultures

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't live in bacteria cultures

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned because you don't live in bacteria cultures
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't make my brain explode


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't make my brain explode

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is in a never ending facepalm moment


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because your avatar is in a never ending facepalm moment

Click to collapse



To the ban you go


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> To the ban you go

Click to collapse



Banned because...






Wait, I don't need a reason.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for working for monster advertising their product without pay


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned for working for monster advertising their product without pay

Click to collapse



banned cause shhh.. they might hear you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause shhh.. they might hear you

Click to collapse



Banned cause you're right xD


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned cause you're right xD

Click to collapse



banned because you still fail


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you still fail

Click to collapse



Banned cause that weren't very nice


----------



## Ploet (Sep 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned cause that weren't very nice

Click to collapse



I ban you for your bad grammar. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ploet said:


> I ban you for your bad grammar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that we're in an English lesson.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for thinking that we're in an English lesson.

Click to collapse



Banned because its the internet


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because it's the internet

Click to collapse



Banned because I fixed that for you


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because I fixed that for you

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



And now I can ban you for not banning. Damn you're getting useless


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And now I can ban you for not banning. Damn you're getting useless

Click to collapse



Seems like I'm getting old 

ban


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Seems like I'm getting old
> 
> ban

Click to collapse



Banned because iknowthatfeel.jpg


----------



## veeman (Sep 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because iknowthatfeel.jpg

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish I could rewind my life to when I was little kid again.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because I wish I could rewind my life to when I was little kid again.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't, yes I had an awesome childhood and played, but now that I am older there is just more fun things to do for adults only


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Banned cause I don't, yes I had an awesome childhood and played, but now that I am older there is just more fun things to do for adults only

Click to collapse



Banned cause that dog is always staring at me


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned cause that dog is always staring at me

Click to collapse



Banned because because becccc.cause excuses


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because because becccc.cause excuses

Click to collapse



Banned for the terrible excuses. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## danny39 (Sep 2, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for the terrible excuses.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned for having the latest PawPhone

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 2, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for having the latest PawPhone
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned coz his pawphone is quite old now


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz his pawphone is quite old now

Click to collapse



The new PawPhone was announced 4 days and delivered TODAY!! 

Banned because I have the PawPhone 2 now!

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 2, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> The new PawPhone was announced 4 days and delivered TODAY!!
> 
> Banned because I have the PawPhone 2 now!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



banned for sharing an image of the paw!


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for sharing an image of the paw!

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the PawPhone 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have it in orange

I'll put up a PawPhone 2 sometime!

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 2, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because this is the PawPhone 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz, by a new pawphone, i thought you meant you got a new cat :/


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Meowobanned for thinking about cats

I want to think with you about cats

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## KnockNuckle (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because banned somone because of a cat!

Sent from my Big R 6386Antutu


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 2, 2012)

KnockNuckle said:


> Banned because banned somone because of a cat!
> 
> Sent from my Big R 6386Antutu

Click to collapse



Banned because its "Someone" not somone and your sentence is fully wrong.

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## KnockNuckle (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because of he correcting sentences is

Sent from my Big R 6386Antutu


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned for banning someone that is right 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 2, 2012)

KnockNuckle said:


> Banned because of he correcting sentences is
> 
> Sent from my Big R 6386Antutu

Click to collapse



Banned for failing in grammar once again!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for failing in grammar once again!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for waiting for people to make mistakes so that you point them out. 
What's wrong with you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for waiting for people to make mistakes so that you point them out.
> What's wrong with you?

Click to collapse



Banned for being too lazy to copy your radio


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for being too lazy to copy your radio

Click to collapse



Banned for being a creeper 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a creeper
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse











Banned for blowing my cover dammit xD


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for blowing my cover dammit xD

Click to collapse



Banned for using spoilers 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for using spoilers
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned for using it


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using it

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm using you 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for using spoilers
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse






        Banned :victory::victory::silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned :victory::victory::silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned :victory::victory::silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for being happy


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being happy

Click to collapse



Banned for being grumpy 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for waiting for people to make mistakes so that you point them out.
> What's wrong with you?

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm a weirdo!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for thinking I'm a weirdo!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause you look like one 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause you look like one
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



what he said ban


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what he said ban

Click to collapse



Orly ban? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Orly ban?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



oral ban


----------



## John McClane (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because of good morning!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> oral ban

Click to collapse



Lemon party ban 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned for skipping me!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for skipping me!

Click to collapse



Banned cause I didn't see you? Morning 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned for not seeing me. Morning
Are you deaf???  
Are you hearing visions?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not seeing me. Morning
> Are you deaf???
> Are you hearing visions?

Click to collapse



I am hearing visions. Banned cause they sound cool on a surround system 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I didn't see you? Morning
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not missing anyone out by banning you


----------



## John McClane (Sep 2, 2012)

Well Bannanan Boomerang.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned for saying boomerang.
That things are scary
(feels painly head)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well Bannanan Boomerang.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sure I'm going to skip someone when posting this ban


----------



## John McClane (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because.

Breathe the pressure, don't play my game I'll test you!
Psychosomatic...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because.
> 
> Breathe the pressure, don't play my game I'll test you!
> Psychosomatic...

Click to collapse



Banned for new sig? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned fo noticing the small changes.

Avatar <- too


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned fo noticing the small changes.
> 
> Avatar <- too

Click to collapse



banned using my computer screen

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned using my computer screen
> 
> Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express

Click to collapse



huban666


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> huban666

Click to collapse



Banned because I would lol, but BD hates people who lol in the ban thread


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned using my computer screen
> 
> Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned for using Board Express

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned for ignoring pen and paper

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz, by a new pawphone, i thought you meant you got a new cat :/

Click to collapse



Nope. But u did get this one a few months back!















Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for ignoring pen and paper
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned form ignoring. 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 2, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for ignoring pen and paper
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I know you from the Wildfire S S-OFF thread. Thanks for all the work.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I know you from the Wildfire S S-OFF thread. Thanks for all the work.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the cool nick


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 2, 2012)

Orange_furball said:
			
		

> Nope. But u did get this one a few months back!

Click to collapse



aww.
banned for not sharing more pics so i can choose one to set as wallpaper


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> aww.
> banned for not sharing more pics so i can choose one to set as wallpaper

Click to collapse



catmania ban


----------



## monkor (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> catmania ban

Click to collapse



You might need to change your ban-pon

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Baninated is my ban-pon,
So,
Baninated by dominator the banninator 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## bolillo (Sep 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Baninated is my ban-pon,
> So,
> Baninated by dominator the banninator
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for being dominating 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being happy

Click to collapse



Banned for not being happy. 
Also...



        banned for not continuing thespoilersthing
    


That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not being happy.
> Also...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the 999th post


----------



## Ryno_666 (Sep 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the 999th post

Click to collapse



Banned you read it upside down.

Sent from my EVil using hex d a premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned you read it upside down.
> 
> Sent from my EVil using hex d a premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the skull 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## AdamOutler (Sep 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the skull
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating Dexter's Laboratory..

I wonder what I did to piss people off..  Maybe someone will ban me for the Motorola RAZR video?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

AdamOutler said:


> Banned for impersonating Dexter's Laboratory..
> 
> I wonder what I did to piss people off..  *Maybe someone will ban me for the Motorola RAZR video*?

Click to collapse



Talking about that 
Banned for the Motorol...
Nah, that's too easy.
Banned for banning the don


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the skull
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because i found this watch 












KidCarter93 said:


> Talking about that
> Banned for the Motorol...
> Nah, that's too easy.
> Banned for banning the don

Click to collapse



Banned for being hard (...that didn't come out right)

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro Beta 1.5.4.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being hard (...that didn't come out right)
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro Beta 1.5.4.

Click to collapse






Banned because...


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 3, 2012)

AdamOutler said:


> Banned for impersonating Dexter's Laboratory..
> 
> I wonder what I did to piss people off..  Maybe someone will ban me for the Motorola RAZR video?

Click to collapse



Umm Banned for not doing an unboxing of the infuse


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 3, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Umm Banned for not doing an unboxing of the infuse

Click to collapse



Banned because on YouTube there are many of them.

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## Zorigo (Sep 3, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because on YouTube there are many of them.
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Banned for mispronouncing potato


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 3, 2012)

Zorigo said:


> Banned for mispronouncing potato

Click to collapse



banned coz he never did pronounce it


----------



## espionage724 (Sep 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz he never did pronounce it

Click to collapse



banned for having a troll face


----------



## Antagonist42 (Sep 3, 2012)

espionage724 said:


> banned for having a troll face

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing JAWA cloak


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 3, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for stealing JAWA cloak

Click to collapse



Banned gir metered and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender immediately by the intended recipient please

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned gir metered and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender and the sender immediately by the intended recipient please
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because there is to much text to read


----------



## nobooya (Sep 3, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because there is to much text to read

Click to collapse



BANNED, you're too lazy


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 3, 2012)

nobooya said:


> BANNED, you're too lazy

Click to collapse



Banned for calling a lazy person lazy day to do it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love it would love

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for using love more than 5 time in the same post

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 3, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for using love more than 5 time in the same post
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for being a love hater and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get banned. 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## broodplank1337 (Sep 3, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being a love hater and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get back and then you can get banned.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



banned for repeating a text just to many damn times


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned becasue i see black lines in the text


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 3, 2012)

broodplank1337 said:


> banned for repeating a text just to many damn times

Click to collapse



banned for quoting the repetitions and not just the single sentence.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for quoting the repetitions and not just the single sentence.

Click to collapse



Banned because troll face is so 2011


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because troll face is so 2011

Click to collapse



banned coz classics never die damn it! :victory:


----------



## Pinnacle74 (Sep 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz classics never die damn it! :victory:

Click to collapse



Banned just because I can!


----------



## manoranjan2050 (Sep 3, 2012)

I ban you for..... U r boy 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Sep 3, 2012)

manoranjan2050 said:


> I ban you for..... U r boy
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone because of gender

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for banning someone because of gender
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a potayto

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being a potayto
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



banned cause your potato is rotten


----------



## mikef (Sep 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause your potato is rotten

Click to collapse



Banned for potato-ism.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause your potato is rotten

Click to collapse



Banned because im a premium potayto

That's right, I'm a *premium* potato. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because im a premium potayto
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a potato


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a potato

Click to collapse



Banned because your a platapus...what...not too random...surely?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because your a platapus...what...not too random...surely?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a Llama


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a Llama

Click to collapse



Banned for mixing up a Llama for an ostrich :silly:

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for mixing up a Llama for an ostrich :silly:
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody gets my Dude, Where's my car? quotes *okay*


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for mixing up a Llama for an ostrich :silly:
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because its *Potato*

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 4, 2012)

Dd ripper just got ban raped

Sent from my sending thing


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 4, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Dd ripper just got ban raped
> 
> Sent from my sending thing

Click to collapse



You just got banned, and raped you can do it was not sure to be in a great to do not be able at least the sender by a great to do not be able at least the sender by a great to do not be able at least the sender by a great to do not be able at least the sender by a great to do not be in a great to do not be able at least the sender by a great to do not be able at your way of my mom wee one is not be in a great to do it would love to do not sure if we will have to be able to the first time and I will not sure to be a few months of the sender by a lot more about it is a great to the sender by a lot more about it is a great to the sender by a lot more about it is a great to be a few months of the sender by a lot more about it is a great to the sender by the intended only thing I will be able

 Word raped 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Sep 4, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> You just got banned, and raped you can do it was not sure to be in a great to do not be able at least the sender by a great to do not be able at least the sender by a great to do not be able at least the sender by a great to do not be able at least the sender by a great to do not be in a great to do not be able at least the sender by a great to do not be able at your way of my mom wee one is not be in a great to do it would love to do not sure if we will have to be able to the first time and I will not sure to be a few months of the sender by a lot more about it is a great to the sender by a lot more about it is a great to the sender by a lot more about it is a great to be a few months of the sender by a lot more about it is a great to the sender by the intended only thing I will be able
> 
> Word raped
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a rapist


----------



## Snuggl3s (Sep 4, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for being a rapist

Click to collapse



Banned because i can't say your username lol


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 4, 2012)

Double wtf ban..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Double wtf ban..

Click to collapse



banned because I've just woken up and yours was the first thing I saw when signing in

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned because I've just woken up and yours was the first thing I saw when signing in
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy and only just waking up


----------



## vladuttz (Sep 4, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned because I agree

Click to collapse



Banned because I CAN!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

vladuttz said:


> Banned because I CAN!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a can 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a can
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned for being able to fit in a can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for being able to fit in a can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for owning an iPhone

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for owning an iPhone
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



banned for typing in 2 mins. Thats awfully slow


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for banning me for not typing in less than two minutes, I've got a two year old trying to paint the room in cereal

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for banning me for not typing in less than two minutes, I've got a two year old trying to paint the room in cereal
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's not bad.. cereal is good :thumbup:

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned coz that is bad!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz that is bad!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for being right 

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 4, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for being right
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



banned for being left


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being left

Click to collapse



Banned for A 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## ididnt (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for A
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned for playing childish games and not even noticing the first cm-10-nightly release


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 4, 2012)

ididnt said:


> Banned for playing childish games and not even noticing the first cm-10-nightly release

Click to collapse



For what device?
Banned for not telling!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## chrischoi (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for pp in name. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 4, 2012)

chrischoi said:


> Banned for pp in name.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because its not his real name

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because its not his real name
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not reaper 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are not reaper
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not Dexter either 

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because you are not Dexter either
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Banned cause I might be..

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I might be..
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned coz I too might be 

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned coz I too might be
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Banned because ripper! = reaper 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because ripper! = reaper
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because you are wrong 

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 4, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because you are wrong
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



banned coz the last time i banned you, your statement was "you are right" and not it is "you are wrong"! :silly:


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz the last time i banned you, your statement was "you are right" and not it is "you are wrong"! :silly:

Click to collapse



And you are banned because you wrote *Not* instead of "Now"  

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> And you are banned because you wrote *Not* instead of "Now"
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



banned cause you have an ugly, bolded sig


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause you have an ugly, bolded sig

Click to collapse



Banned coz you don't have any. :silly:

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## ididnt (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for potato2HD


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 4, 2012)

ididnt said:


> Banned for potato2HD

Click to collapse



Banned coz you haven't got a Single Thanks since January 2011!! 

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## ididnt (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for quoting when the rest of the world knows who you are replying to

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

ididnt said:


> Banned for quoting when the rest of the world knows who you are replying to
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you did.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because you did.

Click to collapse



banned because Oh no, he did


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because Oh no, he did

Click to collapse



Banned because I was counteracting his username and noone realized.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because I was counteracting his username and noone realized.

Click to collapse



banned coz i am a bussssss..


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned coz im a creeper,

And this ban is very nicsssssssssssss

KABAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im a creeper,
> 
> And this ban is very nicsssssssssssss
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being as pro at minecraft as me! Btw...you looking forward to the new boss? Maybe a new dimension? 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, would this be more difficult than the dragon?

And they should also Herobine inside it. that would be nicsssssssssssssssssssss

KABAAAAAAAAAAN!!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Yes, would this be more difficult than the dragon?
> 
> And they should also Herobine inside it. that would be nicsssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hErobrinE...your funny...heh...hehe...banned for scaring steve

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## trashwill (Sep 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> hErobrinE...your funny...heh...hehe...banned for scaring steve
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned simply without any reason...  

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> hErobrinE...your funny...heh...hehe...banned for scaring steve
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



My skin is a herobrine, if i am on new servers, i always stay behind a door, scaring the hell out of people 







trashwill said:


> Banned simply without any reason...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned simply with a reason;
You have no reason 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> My skin is a herobrine, if i am on new servers, i always stay behind a door, scaring the hell out of people
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me a server ip we could grief...i mean...'play' on

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## oliuf4e (Sep 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not giving me a server ip we could grief...i mean...'play' on
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for being weird!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

oliuf4e said:


> Banned for being weird!

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are on xda, we are all weird in are own special way


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Banned cause you are on xda, we are all weird in are own special way

Click to collapse



No no no...me no wierd in special way. Me special in wierd way! Banned

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Amer (Sep 5, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> No no no...me no wierd in special way. Me special in wierd way! Banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for writing "weird" wrong twice in a single post 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 5, 2012)

Amer said:


> Banned for writing "weird" wrong twice in a single post
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting him. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for not doing it 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 5, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for not doing it
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for sending from your sending thing 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for a stupid ban reaason.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2012)

banned for having a stupid reason

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for hassing a stupid reason.

I is good on English. Amn't i? 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## John McClane (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned because stupid is what a stupid does.


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned because its: stupid is, as stupid does.

[email protected]§§

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## John McClane (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned because that's copyright infringement  :silly:

And banned because its hard to pronounce your nick


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 5, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned because that's copyright infringement  :silly:
> 
> And banned because its hard to pronounce your nick

Click to collapse



banned for adding john mcclane text in the avatar.
it looked better without it


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for spelling "THE' wrongly :silly:


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> Banned for spelling "THE' wrongly :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for.....banned for.....dammit you are just banned.

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

-HellRaiser- said:


> Banned for.....banned for.....dammit you are just banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for iterating the same words "Banned for" twice.


----------



## d(-_-)b (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> Banned for iterating the same words "Banned for" twice.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm new here and this is my first Ban post.
You're Banned !

*Sent From Outer-Space*


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 5, 2012)

d(-_-)b said:


> Banned because I'm new here and this is my first Ban post.
> You're Banned !
> 
> *Sent From Outer-Space*

Click to collapse



banned for being a newbie!


----------



## d(-_-)b (Sep 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being a newbie!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a noob like what you think. 

*Sent From Outer-Space*


----------



## erad1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for being honest about being a noob

...sent from a Galaxy (on the "bean") far, far away.


----------



## d(-_-)b (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm not a noob and I know mostly everything about Flashing Roms, Kernels, fixing bricked phones etc.

*Sent From Outer-Space*


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 5, 2012)

d(-_-)b said:


> Banned because I'm not a noob and I know mostly everything about Flashing Roms, Kernels, fixing bricked phones etc.
> 
> *Sent From Outer-Space*

Click to collapse



Banned for bragging.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

d(-_-)b said:


> Banned because I'm not a noob and I know mostly everything about Flashing Roms, Kernels, fixing bricked phones etc.
> 
> *Sent From Outer-Space*

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a noob as far as membership on here goes.
Banned again because you haven't read the 10-post Warning


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because you're a noob as far as membership on here goes.
> Banned again because you haven't read the 10-post Warning

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping my ban, and not directing him here: For n00bs


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for skipping my ban, and not directing him here: For n00bs

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing me of skipping your ban when educating the noob is more important


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for accusing me of skipping your ban when educating the noob is more important

Click to collapse



It is more than an accusation. You are found guilty and sentenced to being banned. Also, the link I posted was more educational than yours.


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for accusing me of skipping your ban when educating the noob is more important

Click to collapse



Banned for having a gif banner


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> It is more than an accusation. You are found guilty and sentenced to being banned. Also, the link I posted was more educational than yours.

Click to collapse



Banned because even though the noob guide is more educational, not following what it says in the one I linked to is a clear breach of the rules.
Making it more important 

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




rahulhnair said:


> Banned for having a gif banner

Click to collapse



Banned for getting in before my ban


----------



## d(-_-)b (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to be as Senior as possible in front of me

*Sent From Outer-Space*


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because even though the noob guide is more educational, not following what it says in the one I linked to is a clear breach of the rules.
> Making it more important
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making post confusing :silly:

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




d(-_-)b said:


> Banned for trying to be as Senior as possible in front of me
> 
> *Sent From Outer-Space*

Click to collapse



Banned for not following forum rules coz he is from outer space


----------



## Custodian (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> Banned for making post confusing :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for voting for Clinton.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> Banned for making post confusing :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding my ban


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for banning my friend d(-_-)b whom I have invited to join XDA.

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for not understanding my ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a big enough sledge hammer

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for supporting forum violators :good:

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Banned for not using a big enough sledge hammer
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for ruining my ban :crying:


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> Banned for supporting forum violators :good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not being quick enough

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for not being quick enough
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for being a juggler :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> Banned for being a juggler :silly:

Click to collapse



banned for not realizing it means I've more balls than most

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for not realizing it means I've more balls than most
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for having so many balls in your hand


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for not realizing it means I've more balls than most
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for having a good reply. :highfive:


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2012)

banned for not knowing I had my tongue pierced so I could be a cunning linguist

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Banned for having so many balls in your hand

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that jugglers have most of their balls in the air :laugh:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for not knowing I had my tongue pierced so I could be a cunning linguist
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned cause tongue piercing is for girls


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Banned cause tongue piercing is for girls

Click to collapse



banned coz tongue is for tasting not piercing!


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2012)

depends what your tasting

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz tongue is for tasting not piercing!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the different purpose of tongue


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2012)

oh... nearly forgot....banned cos I can

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> depends what your tasting
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



banned for tasting balls


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> banned for tasting balls

Click to collapse



banned for making ill informed assumptions

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for making ill informed assumptions
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



banned cause do you juggle flaming torches and knives :silly:


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> banned cause do you juggle flaming torches and knives :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not observing the DP


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> Banned for not observing the DP

Click to collapse



banned cause there are too many things DP can stand for and I don't know which one


----------



## arknailed7754 (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for not using your mind and saying which meaning your going to use

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus that's banned me


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 6, 2012)

arknailed7754 said:


> Banned for not using your mind and saying which meaning your going to use
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus that's banned me

Click to collapse



Banned for using your mind and you can't guess what meaning he wanted to say.

*Sent From Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## Markor13 (Sep 6, 2012)

Band for quoting somebody

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 6, 2012)

Markor13 said:


> Band for quoting somebody
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being a worse speller than me

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Sep 6, 2012)

You are all banned for banning other people with no good reason.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## playonline53tms (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for being a hipocrit 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 6, 2012)

playonline53tms said:


> Banned for being a hipocrit
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not being a hypocrite..


----------



## undercover (Sep 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not being a hypocrite..

Click to collapse



Banned for a bad ban line.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned for a bad ban line.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because my cats name is Tink and your name reminds me of that.

Successful troll is successful


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because my cats name is Tink and your name reminds me of that.
> 
> Successful troll is successful

Click to collapse



banned for promoting your post


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for promoting your post

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning it when it's an awesome post 

Successful troll is successful


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for questioning it when it's an awesome post
> 
> Successful troll is successful

Click to collapse



Banned because its not. :silly:

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for questioning it when it's an awesome post
> 
> Successful troll is successful

Click to collapse



Banned for successful troll post. I liked it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because its not. :silly:
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't agree with me 

Successful troll is successful


----------



## Eng.KoD (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought of ban user is dull
but appending a reason for the ban makes it more fun

I ban you because you banned the previous poster


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Eng.KoD said:


> I thought of ban user is dull
> but appending a reason for the ban makes it more fun
> 
> I ban you because you banned the previous poster

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't post here with only 4 posts.

Successful troll is successful


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't post here with only 4 posts.
> 
> Successful troll is successful

Click to collapse



Banned for banning inside one minute

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for banning inside one minute
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for not being as good as me at banning 

Successful troll is successful


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 6, 2012)

double ban for trolling whilst you do it

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> double ban for trolling whilst you do it
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned cause it's all in a days work 

Successful troll is successful


----------



## Jlamour4 (Sep 6, 2012)

Everyone's banned because they still use this thread. After 3000 pages of bans, you'd think they get kinda repetitive and start to get old. I can't wait to see this pointless thread die.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Everyone's banned because they still use this thread. After 3000 pages of bans, you'd think they get kinda repetitive and start to get old. I can't wait to see this pointless thread die.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so negative 

Successful troll is successful


----------



## Jlamour4 (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for being so negative
> 
> Successful troll is successful

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding :\


----------



## cascabel (Sep 6, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for not understanding :\

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a very serious-sounding post. 

Edit: y u edit your post so quickly? 

Please give credit where credit is due..
If you can't even search how can I help you??


----------



## oohaylima (Sep 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Banned for posting a very serious-sounding post.
> 
> Edit: y u edit your post so quickly?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the banned.


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 6, 2012)

oohaylima said:


> Banned for banning the banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for a cliché ban reason. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 6, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for a cliché ban reason.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Mumbaikar


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 6, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> Banned for being a Mumbaikar

Click to collapse



Banned for being a regionist!

Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for being a regionist!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're gonna claim that you didn't miss me


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're gonna claim that you didn't miss me

Click to collapse



Banned cause we all did. R.I.P. Husam 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Eng.KoD (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for being so negative
> 
> Successful troll is successful

Click to collapse



banned for banning me


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 7, 2012)

Eng.KoD said:


> banned for banning me

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who banned you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Eng.KoD (Sep 7, 2012)

I ban you for banning me because I banned someone banned me


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2012)

Eng.KoD said:


> I ban you for banning me because I banned someone banned me

Click to collapse



Banned for using this thread to make up your 10 posts

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for using this thread to make up your 10 posts
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the best way to get 10 posts.

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 7, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because this is the best way to get 10 posts.
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Banned because it isn't when KidCarter93 is here 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because it isn't when KidCarter93 is here
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I heard my name being mentioned and soon turned up xD


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because I heard my name being mentioned and soon turned up xD

Click to collapse



Banned because I went bye bye for a few days but now I'm back

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 7, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I went bye bye for a few days but now I'm back
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned for using bye bye and making the sentence completely wrong and hilarious..! 

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 7, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for using bye bye and making the sentence completely wrong and hilarious..!
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Banned for using a potato as a phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 7, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for using a potato as a phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because its a HYBRID of Android phone and Potato

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## Jlamour4 (Sep 7, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because its a HYBRID of Android phone and Potato
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Banned for absolutely no reason at all... oh yea, one more post and I'll have 100! Woot


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for absolutely no reason at all... oh yea, one more post and I'll have 100! Woot

Click to collapse



100 post spammer  (JK)
Banned!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> 100 post spammer  (JK)
> Banned!

Click to collapse



837 post spammer 

Gna gna banned mwuahahahahahaha 

EDIT:
Double banned coz have more posts 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Jlamour4 (Sep 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> 100 post spammer  (JK)
> Banned!

Click to collapse



Banned with the fierce power of 100 posts!


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 7, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned with the fierce power of 100 posts!

Click to collapse



Banned with the fierce power of 434 posts...!   

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 7, 2012)

Your all banned because I have 1226 posts biatch!


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 7, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Your all banned because I have 1226 posts biatch!

Click to collapse



banned, need i say!


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 7, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned, need i say!

Click to collapse



No. Just no. 

Banned.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 7, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned with the fierce power of 434 posts...!
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Congularations







SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Your all banned because I have 1226 posts biatch!

Click to collapse



Screw you!
(where the hell is my screwdriver?!!)







SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> Banned.

Click to collapse



Yes, just yes

Megapotatoasterdroidcreeperzombienoban 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 7, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Congularations
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



.... 
Ban. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> ....
> Ban.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for owning up to having a wildfire 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for owning up to having a wildfire
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



banned for knife fingers

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for knife fingers
> 
> Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express

Click to collapse



He is Wolverine! He doesn't have knife fingers.. he is X Men 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> He is Wolverine! He doesn't have knife fingers.. he is X Men
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because xmen goes well with if you knkw what I mean meme

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because xmen goes well with if you knkw what I mean meme
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



Accidentally posted from your HTC HD7?

Banned!


Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Accidentally posted from your HTC HD7?
> 
> Banned!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because no

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because no
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



banned for posting from your phone for a change


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> banned for posting from your phone for a change

Click to collapse



Banned for posting from this name rather than your non-noob name


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> He is Wolverine! He doesn't have knife fingers.. he is X Men
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for completing a quote without banning anyone!

Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for completing a quote without banning anyone!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for posting from this name rather than your non-noob name

Click to collapse



Ban cause davidrules7778 died of old age


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ban cause davidrules7778 died of old age

Click to collapse



Banned because ...


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you

Click to collapse



Banned for being incapable of understanding that he technically is couple posts "above" me. 

Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for being incapable of understanding that he technically is couple posts "above" me.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you just got the


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because you just got the

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing with whatever others say

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for agreeing with whatever others say
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



banned for not posting more in the mafia and losing you rank in post count


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> banned for not posting more in the mafia and losing you rank in post count

Click to collapse



I lost what?

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I lost what?
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



banned for not reading mafia thread more


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> banned for not reading mafia thread more

Click to collapse



banned because you can't beat me here 

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because you can't beat me here
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



Banned cause you get banned for again........then that day I WILL POST OF ALL POSTS IN THIS THREAD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned because you can't beat me here
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



banned cause:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> banned cause:

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll beat you all one day


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2012)

Banned cos I just signed in and realised who's got what sigs. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned cos I just signed in and realised who's got what sigs.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned because im on holiday!!! Which is why i havnt been in this thread for so long!!! Talk to you guys in a week...or two...three?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because im on holiday!!! Which is why i havnt been in this thread for so long!!! Talk to you guys in a week...or two...three?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for going on holiday and leaving us all behind :thumbdown:


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for going on holiday and leaving us all behind :thumbdown:

Click to collapse



banned for jealousy

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it's just natural to be jealous of that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10
> BTW, 0.999...≠1.

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree with you


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned cause Mafia thread got closed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause Mafia thread got closed

Click to collapse



Banned cause you were too slow to get ze last comment


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because wth...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10
> BTW, 0.999...≠1

Click to collapse



banned cause I got to lazy to give you that framework you asked for..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> banned cause I got to lazy to give you that framework you asked for..

Click to collapse



Banned because it got closed again


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because it got closed again

Click to collapse



banned cause I am moving to the other mafia thread til its unlocked


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> banned cause I am moving to the other mafia thread til its unlocked

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm way ahead of ya xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned cause I'm way ahead of ya xD

Click to collapse



banned cause now yet another mafia thread has been opened


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> banned cause now yet another mafia thread has been opened

Click to collapse



Banned because it was only a matter of time


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because it was only a matter of time

Click to collapse



banned cause it is now your turn or bobos turn


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> banned cause it is now your turn or bobos turn

Click to collapse



Banned just for the hell of it

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> banned cause it is now your turn or bobos turn

Click to collapse



I'm having enough fun watching you lot at the moment


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm having enough fun watching you lot at the moment

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## mobilecrackers (Sep 8, 2012)

banned banneed


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 8, 2012)

mobilecrackers said:


> banned banneed

Click to collapse



Nou banned

Accidentally this post from my Wildfire S


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 8, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Nou banned
> 
> Accidentally this post from my Wildfire S

Click to collapse



Banned for posting accidentally..! 

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 8, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for posting accidentally..!
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Banned for having a fist fire as your avatar.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 8, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for having a fist fire as your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I have the right to keep any pic as my avatar.  

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 8, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because I have the right to keep any pic as my avatar.
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



banned for being from the state that produces the best damn tea! :good:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being from the state that produces the best damn tea! :good:

Click to collapse




Unbanned because I'm now an RC


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned because I'm now an RC

Click to collapse



banned for name in green!
unbanned for being an RC.
Banned for no beer.
unbanned coz i actually don't drink.
But banned coz i can at least drink coke, and i haven't got it yet.. :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Sep 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unbanned because I'm now an RC

Click to collapse



Please put the tv on national geographic.

What??  You wont do that?!!
I tought you where a Remote Control   







vj_dustin said:


> banned for name in green!
> unbanned for being an RC.
> Banned for no beer.
> unbanned coz i actually don't drink.
> But banned coz i can at least drink coke, and i haven't got it yet.. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not having coke.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 8, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Please put the tv on national geographic.
> 
> What??  You wont do that?!!
> I tought you where a Remote Control
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I too haven't got it in the moment...but I got fresh Orange juice..!  :silly:

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2012)

banned cos nothing else is going on in the threads

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## danny39 (Sep 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned cos nothing else is going on in the threads
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for stabbing your phone

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2012)

banned for the pic of Sheldon trying to blow up heads

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BenjaminX2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for hating Sheldon

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2012)

BenjaminX2 said:


> Banned for hating Sheldon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In soviet russia, you still get banned


----------



## undercover (Sep 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> In soviet russia, you still get banned

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the history. Soviet Russia doesn't exist anymore.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned for not knowing the history. Soviet Russia doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for lying


----------



## olorolo (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned taking to long to pass

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2012)

olorolo said:


> Banned taking to long to pass
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being ignorant


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being ignorant

Click to collapse



Banned for using big words...nerd...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for using big words...nerd...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because there's nothing big in ignorant, except the lack of knowledge


----------



## Remorcer (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there's nothing big in ignorant, except the lack of knowledge

Click to collapse



Banned cuz of lack of knowledge!


----------



## jr_718 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol.. I ban u all forever.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> View attachment 1312235
> Lol.. I ban u all forever.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're supposed to ban, not lock


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're supposed to ban, not lock

Click to collapse



Banned cause orb said so


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause orb said so

Click to collapse



Banned because I miss that dude


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I miss that dude

Click to collapse



Banned cause him and the clown need to post more in here


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause him and the clown need to post more in here

Click to collapse



Banned because indeed


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because indeed

Click to collapse



Are you agreeing?

Banned!

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Are you agreeing?
> 
> Banned!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noob be banned


----------



## dmeadows013 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Noob be banned

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a noob

Via my Google Galaxy Nexus with Butter


----------



## ididnt (Sep 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because I was counteracting his username and noone realized.

Click to collapse



banned because not even i realised and the ball was in your court to make things more obvious to other XDA users


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Are you agreeing?
> 
> Banned!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because when the adults talk, the kids shut up

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 9, 2012)

I ban you all for forgetting that today is my birthday!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 9, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I ban you all for forgetting that today is my birthday!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because Happy B'day..!






*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 9, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I ban you all for forgetting that today is my birthday!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for no cake! :highfive:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned because ppero, I wished you in the RC forum


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 9, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because ppero, I wished you in the RC forum

Click to collapse



Unbanned
And thank you!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 9, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because ppero, I wished you in the RC forum

Click to collapse



Banned because I went bye bye again but I'm back again. And because I said so. 

Oh... and I am the master of this thread. I watch from afar and though I may not post, I am constantly projecting my temptations onto your posts. You cannot escape me. For I am the master of the universe. I am a _Furball_. I am the *OrangeFurball*…

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 9, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I went bye bye again but I'm back again. And because I said so.
> 
> Oh... and I am the master of this thread. I watch from afar and though I may not post, I am constantly projecting my temptations onto your posts. You cannot escape me. For I am the master of the universe. I am a _Furball_. I am the *OrangeFurball*…
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



My name is please. ***** please.
Banned.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 9, 2012)

touché!


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> touché!

Click to collapse



Gayé!

No no im kidding. But you didnt banned anyone, so you are banned. 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Gayé!
> 
> No no im kidding. But you didnt banned anyone, so you are banned.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned for gay euro spelling of gay


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for gay euro spelling of gay

Click to collapse



banned for keeping detailed knowledge about the word Gay.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for keeping detailed knowledge about the word Gay.

Click to collapse



Haters gonna hate ban.


----------



## Weapondrift (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haters gonna hate ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for referencing something from 10years ago.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

Weapondrift said:


> Banned for referencing something from 10years ago.

Click to collapse



Lolwat ban. 

Link or it didn't happen double ban.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lolwat ban.
> 
> Link or it didn't happen double ban.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was so quick, I was in before teh mod.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned because I had seen you in FB android group 

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## exynoss (Sep 9, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> For what device?
> Banned for not telling!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because u ask a question in off topic thread 

*Sent from  Galaxy S2   using Cyanogenmod 9*


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 9, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because I had seen you in FB android group
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Good for you but remember...nobody cares (spongebob.jpg) banned

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Sun90 (Sep 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Good for you but remember...nobody cares (spongebob.jpg) banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



 Banned,because i do care


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Good for you but remember...nobody cares (spongebob.jpg) banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



teh bannings are coming. beware


----------



## htccraze (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned for not knowing Seth MacFarlane wrote for the show Dexters Laboratory.

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not knowing Seth MacFarlane wrote for the show Dexters Laboratory.
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I make my show. Not any "writer"


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I make my show. Not any "writer"

Click to collapse



Banned for being lame.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for being lame.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having the audacity to call anyone lame when you're just SomeDudeOnTheNet


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 9, 2012)

banned cos I've just woken up properly and yours was the first thing I saw when I opened up tapatalk

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned cos I've just woken up properly and yours was the first thing I saw when I opened up tapatalk
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy. It's half 1 man


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 9, 2012)

banned for not knowing the difference between woken up and gotten up I've been up for hours, doesn't mean I've been awake for all that time

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for not knowing the difference between woken up and gotten up I've been up for hours, doesn't mean I've been awake for all that time
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for making me look foolish with a great response #_-


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 9, 2012)

banned for setting yourself up to be made to look foolish

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned Because You Use Google

 * Peace * 
 * Hit Thanks & It will Disappear *  
* Sent from S II   Running Official ICS 4.0.4 with   Siyah 4.1  [/size]*


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 9, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Banned Because You Use Google
> 
> * Peace *
> * Hit Thanks & It will Disappear *
> * Sent from S II   Running Official ICS 4.0.4 with   Siyah 4.1  [/size]*

Click to collapse



Banned for using too bright girly colours on your signature

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for using too bright girly colours on your signature
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Banned for being on omegle too much


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being on omegle too much

Click to collapse



Banned for using orkut


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for using orkut

Click to collapse



banned because nobody uses orkut


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because nobody uses orkut

Click to collapse



Banned for using so.cl


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using so.cl

Click to collapse



Banned because u use so.cl

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned because u use so.cl
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing >.>


----------



## nerotNS (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned. Why? Because I can.

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

nerot said:


> Banned. Why? Because I can.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for overused ban and avatar


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for overused ban and avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for not creating your own personal avatar.

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for not creating your own personal avatar.
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because you did?


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you did?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm Mandark

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Banned because I'm Mandark
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont care anymore


----------



## msavic6 (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I dont care anymore

Click to collapse



Banned because you should care.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

msavic6 said:


> Banned because you should care.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you should start shaving


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you should start shaving

Click to collapse



Banned because you should start being less 2D

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 10, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you should start being less 2D
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



banned coz the cat shouldn't watch TV that up close.


----------



## msavic6 (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned because that doesn't make sense

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 10, 2012)

msavic6 said:


> Banned because that doesn't make sense
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you not make sense

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned because you not make sense
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making scents


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 10, 2012)

wtf is that.
banned!


----------



## besony (Sep 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> wtf is that.
> banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Trolldad and getting trolled 
trolololol


----------



## domini99 (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned for trolling.

Tralalalalalala

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## DanceOff (Sep 10, 2012)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



Well I'll Like to ban you 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 10, 2012)

rishabho1 said:


> Well I'll Like to ban you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the guy who started this chain.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Sep 10, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for banning the guy who started this chain.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Apple bans you for not using iPhone lolz

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 10, 2012)

rishabho1 said:


> Apple bans you for not using iPhone lolz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban you for using a HTC

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I ban you for using a HTC
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using an outdated Sony Ericsson and not a newer Sony phone

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using an outdated Sony Ericsson and not a newer Sony phone
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz i have the same phone as you!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned for talking about phones


----------



## danny39 (Sep 10, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for talking about phones

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking about phones 

Sent from my Speak and Spell


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 10, 2012)

banned for trying to explode heads

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for trying to explode heads
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for having a totaly pimped out avatar

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned because I pimped out his avatar


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I pimped out his avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for becoming a brc (banned-rc) 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## DanceOff (Sep 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for becoming a brc (banned-rc)
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for talking nonsense 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> I ban you for using a HTC
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not using htc 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

rishabho1 said:


> Banned for talking nonsense
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



explorer ban


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> explorer ban

Click to collapse



Banned for using internet explorer...banned for not sending ban quickly...still waiting...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for using internet explorer...banned for not sending ban quickly...still waiting...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for sending it from a premium patayto

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## swapnil360 (Sep 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not using English. It's a forum rule.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 10, 2012)

banned for quoting rules without a hyperlink

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for quoting rules without a hyperlink
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## htccraze (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned for supporting Tapatalk 2 and not XDA. Shame on you! :silly:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 10, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for supporting Tapatalk 2 and not XDA. Shame on you! :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because I didnt buy tapatalk 2

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned because I didnt buy tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for piracy


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for piracy

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone pir..ate...s...*runs*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## ROFLkopter (Sep 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because everyone pir..ate...s...*runs*
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for running

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 9.1 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for running
> 
> Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 9.1 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being an imposter


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being an imposter

Click to collapse



Yeah wasn't that one of twitch's names ban


----------



## besony (Sep 11, 2012)

@ALL-
Banned for using the OT part of forum wayyyyy too much! 

*Sony.*

edit- Epic EPIC tag noticed!
"wife" is a tag for this " -- ban the person.. thread!! lol! 
Some silent pleasure some submissive husband is having by the tag!


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 11, 2012)

@all Banned for using a custom ROM. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 running CM10


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 11, 2012)

MemoryController said:


> @all Banned for using a custom ROM.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 running CM10

Click to collapse



Banned for also running a custom rom

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 11, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for also running a custom rom
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making custom roms

Sent from my Kang Phone


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 11, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for making custom roms
> 
> Sent from my Kang Phone

Click to collapse



Banned because you hardbricked your phone

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2012)

Banned for not using just a htc,
Banned for using a htc exploder!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Banned for not using just a htc,<br />
> Banned for using a htc exploder!!<br />
> <br />
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because HTC explore is cheap

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 11, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned because HTC explore is cheap
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I got a new avatar and my phone is more expensive than the cheap explorer.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 11, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I got a new avatar and my phone is more expensive than the cheap explorer.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the discriminating on the basis of money and richness..!! Banned forever!! 

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned for the discriminating on the basis of money and richness..!! Banned forever!!
> 
> Sent from Hell!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't been around these parts much recently


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because you haven't been around these parts much recently

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know I was busy with my exams and the threads related to 3000+ HD wallpapers mentioned in my sign  feels great after sharing it 

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned because you don't know I was busy with my exams and the threads related to 3000+ HD wallpapers mentioned in my sign  feels great after sharing it
> 
> Sent from Hell!!

Click to collapse



Banned because curiosity has now got the better of me, so I'll have to check it out when I go on the browser.


----------



## olorolo (Sep 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being ignorant

Click to collapse



Banned for having a big water head and wearing shoes too big

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 12, 2012)

banned for o 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 12, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> banned for o
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



banned for d


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for d

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't moving as fast as it should.
I am disappointed


----------



## danny39 (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this isn't moving as fast as it should.
> I am disappointed

Click to collapse



Banned because it is moving fast 

Sent from my Speak and Spell


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned because it is moving fast
> 
> Sent from my Speak and Spell

Click to collapse



Banned because no, it's moving slower than a turtle


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no, it's moving slower than a turtle

Click to collapse



Banned because your new fb pic freaked me out 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because your new fb pic freaked me out
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because it's my best pic :/


----------



## danny39 (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's my best pic :/

Click to collapse



Banned for slanted face

Sent from my Speak and Spell


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for slanted face
> 
> Sent from my Speak and Spell

Click to collapse



Banned because my head will never explode


----------



## Ploet (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my head will never explode

Click to collapse



Banned because you mom taught you to never say never. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ploet said:


> Banned because you mom taught you to never say never.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Banned because my mom is NOT Justin Beiber 

Not that I learned that from him, I learned that from James Bond.
Also, you should say never for prostitution, drugs, and such things


----------



## Ploet (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because my mom is NOT Justin Beiber
> 
> Not that I learned that from him, I learned that from James Bond.
> Also, you should say never for prostitution, drugs, and such things

Click to collapse



Banned again because that is actually funny. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's my best pic :/

Click to collapse



Banned because its good! Cool, but just a bit freaky   

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because its good! Cool, but just a bit freaky
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because read that post on my timelline then think again


----------



## htccraze (Sep 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking Android is only for teeny boopers.


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 12, 2012)

rishabho1 said:


> Apple bans you for not using iPhone lolz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being an apple pimp

Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 12, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for being an apple pimp
> 
> Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz your sig is more pimped


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz your sig is more pimped

Click to collapse



Banned for not being DJ Dustin 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not being DJ Dustin
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned for not having your own laboratory


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for not having your own laboratory

Click to collapse



Banned. I don't know why. 

Swiftkey'd from my Sexy Wildfire S powered by Cyanogenmod 9


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for not having your own laboratory

Click to collapse



banned because I do  

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because I do
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned for letting SomeDudeOnTheNet be quicker than you :/


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for letting SomeDudeOnTheNet be quicker than you :/

Click to collapse



Banned because she said it's a good thing


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because she said it's a good thing

Click to collapse



banned for listening to her.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for listening to her.

Click to collapse



Banned because she's satan


----------



## livinglife (Sep 12, 2012)

Banned because of the word hybrid


----------



## loumoli (Sep 12, 2012)

Banned cause you wanna be like satan Mr 666

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 12, 2012)

loumoli said:


> Banned cause you wanna be like satan Mr 666
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being a slowpoke


----------



## defnow (Sep 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being a slowpoke

Click to collapse



Banned for naming a pokemon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Sep 12, 2012)

defnow said:


> Banned for naming a pokemon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Perma-unbanned for serving our county. Yes I did just make up a word, and what!?! lol. ?:^D


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 12, 2012)

livinglife said:


> Banned because of the word hybrid

Click to collapse



Banned for poor dictionary.

Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for poor dictionary.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for ryaning people


----------



## Ploet (Sep 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for ryaning people

Click to collapse



I ban you for trying to make up words. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## veeman (Sep 13, 2012)

Ploet said:


> I ban you for trying to make up words.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Banned for being a ploet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## livinglife (Sep 13, 2012)

Ban you because of your nick


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

livinglife said:


> Ban you because of your nick

Click to collapse



banned for banning to get your 10 posts.


----------



## danny39 (Sep 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for banning to get your 10 posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a noob

Sent from my Speak and Spell


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for banning a noob
> 
> Sent from my Speak and Spell

Click to collapse



banned coz i didnt ban him coz he was a noob but coz he was above up..


----------



## htccraze (Sep 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i didnt ban him coz he was a noob but coz he was above up..

Click to collapse



Banned you must for "coz" a word is not. 

 My Yoda impression.


----------



## evodev (Sep 13, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned you must for "coz" a word is not.
> 
> My Yoda impression.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning my favorite mispelling.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

evodev said:


> Banned for banning my favorite mispelling.

Click to collapse



unbanned for supporting the cause for "coz"
banned for misspelling "misspelling".. XD


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> unbanned for supporting the cause for "coz"
> banned for misspelling "misspelling".. XD

Click to collapse



banned for non xda emoticon

Sent from the Time Vortex


----------



## Weapondrift (Sep 13, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> banned for non xda emoticon
> 
> Sent from the Time Vortex

Click to collapse



Banned for being an xda emoticon nazi


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

Weapondrift said:


> Banned for being an xda emoticon nazi

Click to collapse



banned coz i cannot figure out which anime is in your avatar :/


----------



## Weapondrift (Sep 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i cannot figure out which anime is in your avatar :/

Click to collapse



 Banned for not knowing the epicness of Evangelion


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 13, 2012)

Weapondrift said:


> Banned for not knowing the epicness of Evangelion

Click to collapse



Banned for still watching anime 

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for still watching anime
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



banned for thinking there is an age to watch anime


----------



## htccraze (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned for not knowing Warner Bros bought the rights to make a live action film of Akira. Although I think it was scraped due to being over budget. :crying:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not knowing Warner Bros bought the rights to make a live action film of Akira. Although I think it was scraped due to being over budget. :crying:

Click to collapse



Banned because you warner bros but I already have 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Sep 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because you warner bros but I already have
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse




Banned because clearly you have not as been gone far to have see.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2012)

The_Green_Android_Robot said:


> Banned because clearly you have not as been gone far to have see.

Click to collapse



Banned because in the banning thread, there are no limits


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 14, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not knowing Warner Bros bought the rights to make a live action film of Akira. Although I think it was scraped due to being over budget. :crying:

Click to collapse



You mean this,


----------



## omario8484 (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone with a "D" in their username is banned! If I hear any complaints you'll receive some trouble from my kitties


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 14, 2012)

omario8484 said:


> Anyone with a "D" in their username is banned! If I hear any complaints you'll receive some trouble from my kitties

Click to collapse



Banned because that rule does not apply to me? >

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weapondrift (Sep 14, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> Banned because that rule does not apply to me? >
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Banned for ending a sentence with a question mark and not being part of the rules.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned for thinking you can get away with breaking the rules of ban

Sent from my sending thing


----------



## septix (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned for thinking you can ban

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2.0


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2012)

septix said:


> Banned for thinking you can ban
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2.0

Click to collapse



Banned because I can ban


----------



## septix (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned because you can't ban, and for being pretty.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2.0


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2012)

septix said:


> Banned because you can't ban, and for being pretty.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2.0

Click to collapse



Banned because are you hitting on me?


----------



## septix (Sep 14, 2012)

No, i want to hit you, so, banned because i want to hit you 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2.0


----------



## omario8484 (Sep 14, 2012)

You two^^ are banned for flirting in public


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 14, 2012)

omario8484 said:


> You two^^ are banned for flirting in public

Click to collapse



Banned because they dont even know eachother...if they do and talk to eachother on xda 24/7...well...they have no social life

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Jlamour4 (Sep 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because they dont even know eachother...if they do and talk to eachother on xda 24/7...well...they have no social life
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for making such an assessment. First of all, where did you infer that they used xda 24/7. They could have just talked for 10 minutes without the need to devote their life to this site. Secondly, your argument collapsed on itself when you said they "have no social life." If they were to talk to each other 24/7, they'd be classified as indiviviuals who _do_, in fact, have a social life. Not having a social life would be like living in a cave without internet or something. And now, I ban myself for making such a long and unnecessary reply. Good-day, sir.


----------



## CanesDrew (Sep 14, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for making such an assessment. First of all, where did you infer that they used xda 24/7. They could have just talked for 10 minutes without the need to devote their life to this site. Secondly, your argument collapsed on itself when you said they "have no social life." If they were to talk to each other 24/7, they'd be classified as indiviviuals who _do_, in fact, have a social life. Not having a social life would be like living in a cave without internet or something. And now, I ban myself for making such a long and unnecessary reply. Good-day, sir.

Click to collapse



Banned for being too long winded. 


Sent from my VZW iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antagonist42 (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned for banning a self-banned participant

Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 14, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for banning a self-banned participant
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## zingzongzang (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned for stating that the obvious was stated.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned for saying that word....

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2012)

banned for not finishing your sentence

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## sushant_1727 (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned for finishing your sentence.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> Banned for finishing your sentence.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



opa gangnamban


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> opa gangnamban

Click to collapse



Banned because you aint got no pancakemix


```
Sent from my bread using the toaster
```


----------



## Ploet (Sep 15, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned because you aint got no pancakemix
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Your banned cuz "aint" isn't a word. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jlamour4 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ploet said:


> Your banned cuz "aint" isn't a word.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it is not "your" but "you're," you grammar Nazi 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Sep 15, 2012)

htccraze said:


> Banned for not knowing Warner Bros bought the rights to make a live action film of Akira. Although I think it was scraped due to being over budget. :crying:

Click to collapse



The only Akira I know is Asa. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danny39 (Sep 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> The only Akira I know is Asa.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning late

Sent from my Speak and Spell


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 15, 2012)

danny39 said:


> Banned for banning late
> 
> Sent from my Speak and Spell

Click to collapse



You're banned for being on time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 15, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> You're banned for being on time.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a kinda standard xdaapp sigmatute


```
Sent from my bread using the toaster
```


----------



## Ryno_666 (Sep 15, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for using a kinda standard xdaapp sigmatute
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Code quote ban.

Sent from my [/EVO] using [/XDA] premium


----------



## defcomg (Sep 15, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Code quote ban.
> 
> Sent from my [/EVO] using [/XDA] premium

Click to collapse



banned because it`s Saturday


----------



## livinglife (Sep 15, 2012)

Banned because you are above me

-a-


----------



## domini99 (Sep 15, 2012)

Banned coz you're under him.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 15, 2012)

Banned because he's always under him

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## domini99 (Sep 15, 2012)

Banned coz youre under, and above me

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 15, 2012)

banned cause you Like Spaghetti

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

ltdanno360 said:


> banned cause you Like Spaghetti
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause you bow to the flying spaghetti monster


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause you bow to the flying spaghetti monster

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing up one of the most weirdest religious practices/beliefs I've ever heard of. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 16, 2012)

Spank me! 

Everyone is banned!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leo321 (Sep 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Spank me!
> 
> Everyone is banned!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Except me. I am left to spank you... 

That was an awkward statement lol..

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## peanut1596 (Sep 16, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Except me. I am left to spank you...
> 
> That was an awkward statement lol..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Whoa! I had to re-read the thread title. I wasn't sure if I was in a gay bar or the ban thread. Lol

Not that there is anything wrong with those kinds of bars, this post just tripped me out.

Carry on lads.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Sep 16, 2012)

peanut1596 said:


> Whoa! I had to re-read the thread title. I wasn't sure if I was in a gay bar or the ban thread. Lol
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with those kinds of bars, this post just tripped me out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am straight and too young to enter a bar, so no.. this is the ban the person above you thread. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm straight (I think so....these days you never know) 

I unban everyone!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## beez1717 (Sep 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'm straight (I think so....these days you never know)
> 
> I unban everyone!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I ban you for unbanning the people who should have been banned..... Thanks for bringing back those idiots! 

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 16, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> I ban you for unbanning the people who should have been banned..... Thanks for bringing back those idiots!
> 
> Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No problem.
Banned!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> No problem.
> Banned!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i want a htc sensation

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Crumpets (Sep 16, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned because i want a htc sensation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of capitalisation. And punctuation.

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## vkk178 (Sep 16, 2012)

Banned for being a human robot 

Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 16, 2012)

Banned coz.. A human robot??
Can you be human and robot at the same time?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz.. A human robot??
> Can you be human and robot at the same time?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for sending your message from a sending thing.


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 16, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for sending your message from a sending thing.

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing it

Sent from my Kang Phone


----------



## domini99 (Sep 16, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for sending your message from a sending thing.

Click to collapse



Banned coz i already heard that enough 







RomWiz said:


> Banned for not doing it
> 
> Sent from my Kang Phone

Click to collapse



Banned for doing IT.
Yeah, IT. In uppercase, coz my sending thing is awesome 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Eziooo (Sep 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i already heard that enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you said "coz" instead of "because"!


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 16, 2012)

Eziooo said:


> Banned because you said "coz" instead of "because"!

Click to collapse



banned for spell checking, coz I can

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for spell checking, coz I can
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



You call this banning? you should be ashamed of yourself...

banned!


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned for your own shame

Sent from Bane's Phone


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 17, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for your own shame
> 
> Sent from Bane's Phone

Click to collapse



banned coz i'm starting to like IE


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i'm starting to like IE

Click to collapse



Banned because no, just no.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 17, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because no, just no.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz it's way too neat. damn i'm being pulled by this eye candy


----------



## exynoss (Sep 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz it's way too neat. damn i'm being pulled by this eye candy

Click to collapse



Banned because u bored me

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i'm starting to like IE

Click to collapse



Banned because how the hell anyone like IE   in front of firefox and chrome 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 17, 2012)

Nishu_gamer said:


> Banned because how the hell anyone like IE   in front of firefox and chrome
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the truth.

$3nt fr0m my K4ng Ph0ne


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for telling the truth.
> 
> $3nt fr0m my K4ng Ph0ne

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is not moving as fast as it should


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned because it's moving along quite fine

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Sep 18, 2012)

@Mr clown 
Banned for keeping fake names 


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned for that weird avatar photo

Sent from Bane's Phone


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 18, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for that weird avatar photo
> 
> Sent from Bane's Phone

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't ban the person above you for not banning the person above them.


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for destroying the system that produced you


----------



## beekiller1 (Sep 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for destroying the system that produced you

Click to collapse



You're banned for banning the person destroying the system


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned for monogamous bans all over the place. (yawn)


----------



## tata_brada (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned. Why? For pleasure!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for sh!!s and giggles

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## sach in (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned you..y??coz thats what the topic says..


----------



## exynoss (Sep 18, 2012)

*Future weapons *


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned for not banning

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned because it's been a long time since I banned someone.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for being slack

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for being slack
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for being weird


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for stating the obvious

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for stating the obvious
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## Jlamour4 (Sep 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious

Click to collapse



Banned because this type of ban has already been used before


----------



## raviluke (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned for talking silly


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 18, 2012)

raviluke said:


> Banned for talking silly

Click to collapse



Banned for having an Egg as your avatar  

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Sep 18, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for that weird avatar photo
> 
> Sent from Bane's Phone

Click to collapse



Banned for not supporting BATMAN 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Jlamour4 (Sep 18, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for having an Egg as your avatar
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Banned for using a potato as a phone


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned for using a potato as a phone

Click to collapse



Banned because it runs the best os in da world...potayto os!!! 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned because I am sick of hearing about potatoes 

Edit....I look over at the TV and its a cooking show making stuffed baked potatoes.....FUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!
Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hearnbiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Ban me because I don't know how to ban the person above me. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hearnbiz said:


> Ban me because I don't know how to ban the person above me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you can do it, just believe in yourself


----------



## veeman (Sep 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can do it, just believe in yourself

Click to collapse



Banned for offering bad advice,

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for offering bad advice,
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for finishing your sentence with a comma instead of a period.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## shadyr25 (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for banning politely


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Sep 19, 2012)

tonnitube said:


> Ban please coz he use  ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Banned coz you have a weird name of tube in it 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 19, 2012)

pushpakjain said:


> Banned coz you have a weird name of tube in it
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making as much sense as a potato XD (i just had to do it)

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Sep 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for making as much sense as a potato XD (i just had to do it)
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



BANNED for typing premium in bold..............there was nothing Imp for me in that .

in short just had to Ban you


----------



## Eziooo (Sep 19, 2012)

pushpakjain said:


> BANNED for typing premium in bold..............there was nothing Imp for me in that .
> 
> in short just had to Ban you

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned!


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 19, 2012)

Eziooo said:


> Banned because you banned!

Click to collapse



banned for using this thread to bump your post count so you can get ten

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Eziooo (Sep 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for using this thread to bump your post count so you can get ten
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned because you blab my plan..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 19, 2012)

Eziooo said:


> Banned because you blab my plan..

Click to collapse



banned for not realizing that these are the most watched topics for people posting in to boost their count

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for not realizing that these are the most watched topics for people posting in to boost their count
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



banned coz i hate my university and right now if i could i would blow it up


----------



## exynoss (Sep 19, 2012)

Eziooo said:


> Banned because you blab my plan..

Click to collapse



U really banned because xda is not opened to count post.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nishu_gamer said:


> U really banned because xda is not opened to count post.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm superior


----------



## exynoss (Sep 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm superior

Click to collapse



Banned because u r counting your + points your self   better to ask others


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nishu_gamer said:


> Banned because u r counting your + points your self   better to ask others

Click to collapse



Banned because why not zoidberg?


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned for Burniah

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned because I like banning you

the second star to the right


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 20, 2012)

banned cause you Aint got No milk for ya cereal 

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned just because


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned because that's why we are here?

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 20, 2012)

band cause I'm Debugging the Xda App As We speak...

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned because it makes me feel good


----------



## tonnitube (Sep 20, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned because it makes me feel good

Click to collapse



banned coz u not give me thanks


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

tonnitube said:


> banned coz u not give me thanks

Click to collapse



Banned as a form of thanks 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Banned Because You're Using XDA Free App
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned to prove you wrong 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------




Omaxe said:


> Banned Because You're Using XDA Free App
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned again just for ownage 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned because I can't sleep and you should suffer equally... 

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned because I can't sleep and you should suffer equally...
> 
> Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know

Click to collapse



Banned from downtown

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned from downtown
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned from uptown

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned from uptown
> 
> Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know

Click to collapse



Banned , from the barn 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned , from the barn
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned like shampoo on an airplane

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned like shampoo on an airplane
> 
> Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know

Click to collapse



Banned because your better off like that 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned because your better off like that
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because we are all better off like that

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned because we are all better off like that
> 
> Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know

Click to collapse



Banned cause its what you wanted 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned cause its what you wanted
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned like the iPhone in Korea

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned like the iPhone in Korea
> 
> Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know

Click to collapse



He looks ,,,, he shoots ,,,, he's banned 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> He looks ,,,, he shoots ,,,, he's banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned like Pete Rose? 

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned like Pete Rose?
> 
> Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know

Click to collapse



Banned from band camp ? 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned from band camp ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lmao but seriously banned for American pie reference. 

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------




maek_it_happen said:


> Banned from band camp ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Battle of the banneds

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

Once you go banned you don't go back 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------

Banned for patent infringment 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

What do you and T.I. have in common.. rubber banned man

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> What do you and T.I. have in common.. rubber banned man
> 
> Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know

Click to collapse



I came , I saw , I banned 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

[/COLOR]Banned for patent infringment 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app[/QUOTE]

Banned for patenting swipe to unlock and pinch to zoom

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned into submission !!

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

WWJD wrist banned

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> WWJD wrist banned
> 
> Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know

Click to collapse



Lol 

Banned , in the blink of an eye 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned prohibition style.

Sent by technology I don't understand to people I don't know


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 20, 2012)

Your new phone. -    400$ 

Your otterbox case - 40$

Signing up to Xda  -  Free

Getting banned by a mod for posting question in the dev section - PRICELESS 


Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 20, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Your new phone. -    400$
> 
> Your otterbox case - 40$
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for copying Mastercard


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 20, 2012)

banned Cruz your Buggin me During My Movie

of Captain America

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 20, 2012)

ltdanno360 said:


> banned Cruz your Buggin me During My Movie
> 
> of Captain America
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because of the CaPiToL LeTtErS

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## Tenpin (Sep 20, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because of the CaPiToL LeTtErS
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned for PawPhone


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 20, 2012)

Tenpin said:


> Banned for PawPhone

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the wrong place at the wrong time I.e. Above me!


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tr1ck (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned for using an iPhone

Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 20, 2012)

tr1ck said:


> Banned for using an iPhone
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for even taking its name xD

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## VaderSKN (Sep 20, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned for even taking its name xD
> 
> Sent from Hell!!

Click to collapse



Banned for sending things from hell.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## ImsleepingwithSirens (Sep 21, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for sending things from hell.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason xD


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2012)

ImsleepingwithSirens said:


> Banned for no reason xD

Click to collapse



Banned for being out of reasons, try harder


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned for your satanic allegiance 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## s14evil (Sep 21, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned for your satanic allegiance
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned in the USA

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned in the USA
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a 4g phone.

Delivered via my phone's internet connection.


----------



## peanut1596 (Sep 21, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having a 4g phone.
> 
> Delivered via my phone's internet connection.

Click to collapse



Banned for delivering via your phones internet connection. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

peanut1596 said:


> Banned for delivering via your phones internet connection.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for doing it to


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 21, 2012)

peanut1596 said:


> Banned for delivering via your phones internet connection.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a park ranger


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned for being a park ranger

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a picture.

Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 21, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for posting a picture.
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.

Click to collapse



Banned because its just my sig


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned because its just my sig

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sig on your phone ?

Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.


----------



## peanut1596 (Sep 21, 2012)

Romwiz, banned for quoting somebody. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

peanut1596 said:


> Romwiz, banned for quoting somebody.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not.

Delivered via my phone's 4g internet connection.


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned because I can 

Sent from me


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned because I can
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



Banned bcs you sent it.

Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 21, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned bcs you sent it.
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.

Click to collapse



banned for introducing a new spelling for because when we already have coz! :silly:


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for introducing a new spelling for because when we already have coz! :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned bcs i always write bcs instead of coz and because.

Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.


----------



## leo321 (Sep 21, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned bcs you sent it.
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.

Click to collapse



Banned because your jellybean phone didn't taste like jelly beans at all.



Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## amifiq (Sep 21, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned bcs i always write bcs instead of coz and because.
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.

Click to collapse



Youre banned bcoz writing the 38446th post.


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Youre banned bcoz writing the 38446th post.

Click to collapse



Banned bcs you didn't

Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 21, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned bcs you didn't
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm better 

Sent from me


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned because I'm better
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



Banned bcs xda premium is faster than tapatalk.

Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 21, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned bcs xda premium is faster than tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.

Click to collapse



banned because that's what I use 

Sent from me


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 21, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> banned because that's what I use
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



Banned bcs i use both.

Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned cause yours Aint custom Like Mine --

Sent from my MB860 using Custom Blue themed tapatalk


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 21, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned bcs i use both.
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I was here first 

Sent from me


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 21, 2012)

banned cause you Posted At the Same time As Me ....

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 21, 2012)

ltdanno360 said:


> banned cause you Posted At the Same time As Me ....
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz we never made it to the moon 

Sent from me


----------



## amifiq (Sep 21, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Sent from me

Click to collapse



Banned bcs sent by you.

Sent by me using xda app.


----------



## sdojoin (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned for your short form.

Regards,
*sdojoin*


----------



## amifiq (Sep 21, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for your short form.
> 
> Regards,
> *sdojoin*

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz you skipped this post







RomWiz said:


> Banned bcs i always write bcs instead of coz and because.
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.

Click to collapse



Double ban because you made me multi quote.
^_^


----------



## sdojoin (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned for multi quote.

Regards,
*sdojoin*


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned for putting regards username as a signature for mobile app 

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## milton.bain (Sep 21, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned for putting regards username as a signature for mobile app
> 
> Sent from Hell!!

Click to collapse



Banned as you are from hell! 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

milton.bain said:


> Banned as you are from hell!
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you'll go there soon 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Sep 21, 2012)

Banned because you arein the deep sea

Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium


----------



## milton.bain (Sep 21, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned because you arein the deep sea
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned as you Have a nonscannable qr. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

milton.bain said:


> Banned as you Have a nonscannable qr.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you tried the QR.


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## amifiq (Sep 21, 2012)

milton.bain said:


> Banned as you are from hell!
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your avatar dont wear shirt.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned cuz your avatar dont wear shirt.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a bear 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## loneagl (Sep 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a bear
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned cuz U should change your avatar to dexter-the series.cuz he dumps bodies deep under sea.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amifiq (Sep 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a bear
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz being a fake Dexter.
*the real one know the difference between a bear and a lion. 

Sent from my EHNDROIX-i9003


----------



## milton.bain (Sep 21, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned bcoz being a fake Dexter.
> *the real one know the difference between a bear and a lion.
> 
> Sent from my EHNDROIX-i9003

Click to collapse



Banned for not roaring but yawning! 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amifiq (Sep 21, 2012)

milton.bain said:


> Banned for not roaring but yawning!
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Rawr! Rawwwr! Raaaawwr! 
(U banned 4 making me mad!)

Sent from the Savannah using Safari Mail.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Rawr! Rawwwr! Raaaawwr!
> (U banned 4 making me mad!)
> 
> Sent from the Savannah using Safari Mail.

Click to collapse



Banned for roaring in public, shame on you


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for roaring in public, shame on you

Click to collapse



Banned because of three "6" in your nick.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 21, 2012)

prohibido hacer que usted Cant copia y pega españoles como Yo 

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 21, 2012)

ltdanno360 said:


> prohibido hacer que usted Cant copia y pega españoles como Yo
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because not speaking English!

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## milton.bain (Sep 22, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because not speaking English!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned as you are upside down! 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 22, 2012)

milton.bain said:


> Banned as you are upside down!
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not editing your default Tapatalk sig!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 22, 2012)

i'm pressin it


----------



## milton.bain (Sep 22, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'm pressin it

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving any reason to press the key! 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

milton.bain said:


> Banned for not giving any reason to press the key!
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Banned cause it is done


----------



## nicesoni_ash (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause it is done

Click to collapse



Banned because it's still not done..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alchopop (Sep 22, 2012)

nicesoni_ash said:


> Banned because it's still not done..

Click to collapse



Banned for posting in a Thread 2yrs old 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Sep 22, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'm pressin it

Click to collapse



Banned for posting pictures. 

Sent from my EHNDROIX-i9003


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 22, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for posting pictures.
> 
> Sent from my EHNDROIX-i9003

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting pictures.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not posting pictures.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



banned for not posting pictures yourself and banning someone coz he did not post a picture while he was banning someone who had posted a picture.

You are Ironicalception banned!!!


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not posting pictures yourself and banning someone coz he did not post a picture while he was banning someone who had posted a picture.
> 
> You are Ironicalception banned!!!

Click to collapse



banned for banception


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> banned for banception

Click to collapse



banned for not realizing that you just added another layer of ban to the already layered ban..


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not realizing that you just added another layer of ban to the already layered ban..

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the previous person.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not realizing that you just added another layer of ban to the already layered ban..

Click to collapse



Banned for adding yet another layer to this stupid thread

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Sep 22, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not quoting the previous person.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz you're wrong.

Sent from my EHNDROIX-i9003


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned bcoz you're wrong.
> 
> Sent from my EHNDROIX-i9003

Click to collapse



Banned *bcoz* I said so. SKADOOSH!


I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## ROFLkopter (Sep 22, 2012)

Banned because:
a) I can do, 
b) I wanted to, and
c) It's the whole point of this thread. 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 9.1 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 22, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned because:
> a) I can do,
> b) I wanted to, and
> c) It's the whole point of this thread.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because of too much reasons.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 22, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Banned for thinking too much
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Banned for wanting to ban me
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because this is what this thread about


----------



## amifiq (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this is what this thread about

Click to collapse



Banned for copying 

Sent from my EHNDROIX-i9003


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for copying
> 
> Sent from my EHNDROIX-i9003

Click to collapse



Banned for trying too hard to be original


----------



## TruEastSydeBoi (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying too hard to be original

Click to collapse



banned for having to high of a post count


----------



## ronnyzilker (Sep 23, 2012)

TruEastSydeBoi said:


> banned for having to high of a post count

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

ronnyzilker said:


> Banned for being jealous
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because SWAG


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because SWAG

Click to collapse



Banned because YOLO

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 23, 2012)

banned for using that stooopid slang.. v__v


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using that stooopid slang.. v__v

Click to collapse



Banned for giving my name a bad name


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for giving my name a bad name

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for giving my name a bad name

Click to collapse



your name is YOLO??


----------



## mathew1234 (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned for saying YOLO

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

mathew1234 said:


> Banned for saying YOLO
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause my name is Dustin.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause my name is Dustin.

Click to collapse



Banned because Dustin reminds me of Dusty, as in Dusty Springfield, which in turn reminds me of The Simpsons and I'm not watching it right now 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause my name is Dustin.

Click to collapse



banned for thinking that way :/



KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because Dustin reminds me of Dusty, as in Dusty Springfield, which in turn reminds me of The Simpsons and I'm not watching it right now
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



banned coz Dustin should only remind of the classic yellow power ranger :laugh:


----------



## Cristalbrain (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned for multiple banning.

Inviato dal mio LG-P970 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## kencad (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned because your name sounds like Bieber's. Dustin Bieber. 

Sent from my 32in Galaxy Tab


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

kencad said:


> Banned because your name sounds like Bieber's. Dustin Bieber.
> 
> Sent from my 32in Galaxy Tab

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't ban the person above you 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 23, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having a sig on your phone ?
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for answering with a question mark! #FemaleBehaviour


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 23, 2012)

banning everyone for randomly banning people..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banning everyone for randomly banning people..

Click to collapse



Banned for banning willy nilly

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for banning willy nilly
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what are you talking about.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I don't know what are you talking about.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned with my infinite #SWAG


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned with my infinite #SWAG

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hipster. Or at least impersonating one on fb


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned for that weird bear in your avatar pic

Sent from Banes personal phone


----------



## DinoSoup (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned for banning boborone!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 24, 2012)

whatiznt said:


> Banned for banning boborone!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for boborone not banning you

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Sep 24, 2012)

Toberlarone ban! 

Sent from my BO BO using ono premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Toberlarone ban!
> 
> Sent from my BO BO using ono premium

Click to collapse



Tobanlarone*


----------



## Lophophora (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned just for the hell of it

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lophophora said:


> Banned just for the hell of it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because no noob can ban me


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because no noob can ban me

Click to collapse



Banned because I am unbanbable 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned cause I'm drunk and will ban anyone when I am drinking

Sent from my unlocked S3 with the Beans' on it


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 24, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned cause I'm drunk and will ban anyone when I am drinking
> 
> Sent from my unlocked S3 with the Beans' on it

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not drunk right now.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 24, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I'm not drunk right now.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because this should help :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned


I've been away too long 



Sent from my Asus Transformer TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mikef (Sep 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned
> 
> 
> I've been away too long
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being away so long.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 24, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being away so long.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a mod and trolling.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 24, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being away so long.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was in the RC forums 







anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for being a mod and trolling.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being coughjealouscough


Sent from my Asus Transformer TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I was in the RC forums
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having cough.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 24, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for having cough.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having a username that shoots across the alloted space!


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for having a username that shoots across the alloted space!

Click to collapse



Banned because I like this reason of ban 

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## huggs (Sep 24, 2012)

banned for more t's in your username than in your closet


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 24, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned for more t's in your username than in your closet

Click to collapse



Banned for double "g" in your username 

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for double "g" in your username
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for having 5 "t"s in your username 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for having 5 "t"s in your username
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for counting 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Banned for counting
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I really appreciate his work.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## KingAmir (Sep 24, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar that has a main picture that is upside down.
Banned also for using a different language without translation


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 24, 2012)

Deftone said:


> Banned for having an avatar that has a main picture that is upside down.
> Banned also for using a different language without translation

Click to collapse



Banned because it means "Sent from SGS+ thanks to Swype and Tapatalk 

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## android_dev_tester (Sep 24, 2012)

*)))*


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 24, 2012)

android_dev_tester said:


>

Click to collapse



banned because... we all know why...

and a special ban for Max for keeping this thread goin' since '10...


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 24, 2012)

souljaboy said:


> banned because... we all know why...
> 
> and a special ban for Max for keeping this thread goin' since '10...

Click to collapse



Banned because of too much pink!


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 24, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because of too much pink!

Click to collapse



Banned because of too much brown 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because of too much brown
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned for repairing iPods...... you suck!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Sep 25, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Banned for repairing iPods...... you suck!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being thanked by souljaboy

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 25, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for being thanked by souljaboy
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being thanked by Orange_Furball

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## Morngkilr (Sep 25, 2012)

Ban myself for being 175 pages late in this thread :-/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 25, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Ban myself for being 175 pages late in this thread :-/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for banning yourself
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Do you even ban, bro?


----------



## veeman (Sep 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Do you even ban, bro?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking questions.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for asking questions.

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning questions


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for questioning questions

Click to collapse



Banned for questioning thefact that he questioned his question 

Sent from me


----------



## huggs (Sep 25, 2012)

banned for no space between 'the' and 'fact'


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 25, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned for no space between 'the' and 'fact'

Click to collapse



Banned for being huggs... I know who you are... 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## amifiq (Sep 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being huggs... I know who you are...
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a furrball

Sent from my EHNDROIX-i9003


----------



## loneagl (Sep 25, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for being a furrball
> 
> Sent from my EHNDROIX-i9003

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I finally met a fellow galaxy sl user.welcome, friend.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amifiq (Sep 25, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz I finally met a fellow galaxy sl user.welcome, friend.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not stating who you really banning. Hehe.. hi fellow i9003!

Sent from my EHNDROIX-i9003


----------



## Scorpionek (Sep 25, 2012)

Ban for avatar XD


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 25, 2012)

Scorpionek said:


> Ban for avatar XD

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Scorpionek (Sep 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not quoting.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for bein from Poland like me 

(Tarnów is one of my favorite cities [1st July 2011])


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 25, 2012)

Scorpionek said:


> Banned for bein from Poland like me
> 
> (Tarnów is one of my favorite cities [1st July 2011])

Click to collapse



Banned for not being from the United States of America. The best country ever*

*sometimes. 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not being from the United States of America. The best country ever*
> 
> *sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because Poland rocks!

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not being from the United States of America. The best country ever*
> 
> *sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no such thing as the "best country ever"

not even sometimes

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because there is no such thing as the "best country ever"
> 
> not even sometimes
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're wrong.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're wrong.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



banned for not proving I'm wrong

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> banned for not proving I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because of need a proof.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 25, 2012)

banned because I can't decide if your pic is upside down or not

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned because I can't decide if your pic is upside down or not
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned because "it's easy if you try" 

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because "it's easy if you try"
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



bbaannnneedd ffoorr eexxcceessssiivvee uussee ooff T iinn yyoouurr nnaammee.. XD


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 25, 2012)

Banned for excessive stuttering

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> bbaannnneedd ffoorr eexxcceessssiivvee uussee ooff T iinn yyoouurr nnaammee.. XD

Click to collapse



Banned because your argument is invalid.

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 25, 2012)

banned for being toooooooooooo slooooooooooow

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for being toooooooooooo slooooooooooow
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for being too fast!

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for being too fast!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for being too...pattttti i guess...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 25, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being too...pattttti i guess...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody want to ban me 

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## lasic.2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Nobody will ban * Pattttti*  beacuse my rom is giving me strengh to ban you all <evil laugh>  . 



Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because everybody want to ban me
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## JxPxK (Sep 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



banned cuz you banned him cuz he banned everyone cuz everyone banned him....

----
Mr Android takes a bite of the Apple when he is hungry


----------



## lasic.2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

SW3D3N said:


> banned cuz you banned him cuz he banned everyone cuz everyone banned him....
> 
> ----
> Mr Android takes a bite of the Apple when he is hungry

Click to collapse



Banned coz that U just wrote was really faqed up. 


Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 25, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Banned coz that U just wrote was really faqed up.
> 
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the banner that banneded the bannie of the banner before the previous banner got banned

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 25, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Banned for banning the banner that banneded the bannie of the banner before the previous banner got banned
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I love your respond haha 

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 25, 2012)

banned for loving his response


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 25, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> banned for loving his response

Click to collapse



Banned for not loving my post

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 25, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Banned for not loving my post
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for insecurities.


----------



## fotak-x (Sep 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for insecurities.

Click to collapse



banned fo rsecurities :fingers-crossed:


----------



## gear79 (Sep 25, 2012)

fotak-x said:


> banned fo rsecurities :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Banned for mispelling and having it in your sig that you have bad english :laugh:


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 25, 2012)

gear79 said:


> Banned for mispelling and having it in your sig that you have bad english :laugh:

Click to collapse



Band Cuz I has gud inglishs 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Band Cuz I has gud inglishs
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned for having verrry gud Inglishs haha xD

Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 25, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Band Cuz I has gud inglishs
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



banned for having  gud english


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 25, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> banned for having  gud english

Click to collapse



Banned because you're late.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're late.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't late. I was sleeping 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because I wasn't late. I was sleeping
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't -_- 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2012)

banned for always being all up in the ban thread


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned for always being all up in the ban thread

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining too much


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for complaining too much

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm the wiz , and nobody beats me 

Sent from me


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned cuz I'm the wiz , and nobody beats me
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



Banned because you underestimate my power


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for lying, you have no power

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for lying, you have no power
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking I changed it, its been the same for months

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I changed it, its been the same for months
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trolling

Click to collapse



Banned for not trolling

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not trolling
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for negativity


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for negativity

Click to collapse



Banned for being Husam 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for being Husam
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for something I have no control over


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning me for something I have no control over

Click to collapse



Banned because you could always change your name if you wished to


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for having no control 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having no control
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being too slow


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for being too slow
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Banned because she said


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for not saying who she is

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not saying who she is
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for corrupting a good ol "she said" joke!


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrostyF7 (Sep 26, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for corrupting a good ol "she said" joke!
> 
> 
> Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because of the corrupted joke.


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned because you corrupted this thread

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you corrupted this thread
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you corrupted the government


----------



## mrjustusthomas (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for talking about politics 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned because this is the first signature pic I made using Photoshop CS5.1  

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 26, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because this is the first signature pic I made using Photoshop CS5.1
> 
> Sent from My Premium Calculator HD

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't see it on Pur Pro!

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I can't see it on Pur Pro!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because now u can  :






Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 26, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because now u can  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FUUUUUUUU

Banned for the cool picture!

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for using the 'F' word!!

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## mag1calm3 (Sep 26, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned for using the 'F' word!!
> 
> Sent from Hell!!

Click to collapse



banned for not using one


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 26, 2012)

mag1calm3 said:


> banned for not using one

Click to collapse



banned for not pimping your profile before you start posting!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not pimping your profile before you start posting!

Click to collapse



banned for leaving the thread hit 2nd page. shame on you


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for leaving the thread hit 2nd page. shame on you

Click to collapse



Banned because of your nick  My friend has the same username.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because of your nick  My friend has the same username.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because you maybe his friend


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you maybe his friend

Click to collapse



Banned because aliens!


----------



## Lexord (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because aliens!

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe u are one of them :sly:

Sent from my atrix 4G running nottachtrix


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 26, 2012)

Lexord said:


> Banned because maybe u are one of them :sly:
> 
> Sent from my atrix 4G running nottachtrix

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a conspiracy!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Tovagulet (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for having to many Ts in your username.

Sent from my GT-S5830L using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Tovagulet said:


> Banned for having to many Ts in your username.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830L using xda premium

Click to collapse



teh banningz of the bahn0rz are up to you


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> teh banningz of the bahn0rz are up to you

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me 

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## creative_md (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for writing 'copying'

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 26, 2012)

creative_md said:


> Banned for writing 'copying'
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for missing the boat.


----------



## sdojoin (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for not helping me.

Regards,
*sdojoin*
Use'em THANKS button


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 26, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for not helping me.
> 
> Regards,
> *sdojoin*
> Use'em THANKS button

Click to collapse



Banned for not following my instructions.


----------



## sdojoin (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned for not guiding.

Regards,
*sdojoin*
Use'em THANKS button


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 26, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for not guiding.
> 
> Regards,
> *sdojoin*
> Use'em THANKS button

Click to collapse



Banned because you should use the thanks button first!

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 26, 2012)

@ orange furball 

banned for telling him to use the thanks button


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 26, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> @ orange furball
> 
> banned for telling him to use the thanks button

Click to collapse



Banned because you're crazy.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 26, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're crazy.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because veacsue snahrienx ajeieysgsidbe dhsuauxuebciehdhcuenxia xhruvkrpqpqpqpqppqpqpqpqpqpqpqpqodjv ncndjxjxjdPENISVAGINAhdhdhdhdh

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because veacsue snahrienx ajeieysgsidbe dhsuauxuebciehdhcuenxia xhruvkrpqpqpqpqppqpqpqpqpqpqpqpqodjv ncndjxjxjdPENISVAGINAhdhdhdhdh
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not crazy, its stupid 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because that's not crazy, its stupid
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're right.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for being upside down 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned by the best 

Sent from me


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned by the best
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



Banned because I  am the best 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## undercover (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I  am the best
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned because its up to other people to decide who is the best.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned because its up to other people to decide who is the best.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I am an other person and I say I am the best

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned because its up to other people to decide who is the best.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for wise words. I didn't say I was, others did 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## loneagl (Sep 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for wise words. I didn't say I was, others did
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Its morning here n time for the first good deed for the day -WHAM! BANNED!!
Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## beneath-a-burning-turtle (Sep 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Its morning here n time for the first good deed for the day -WHAM! BANNED!!
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for living on the wrong side of the earth

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## loneagl (Sep 27, 2012)

beneath-a-burning-turtle said:


> Banned for living on the wrong side of the earth
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz sun rises in the east.I live east.so there

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz sun rises in the east.I live east.so there
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the east.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## loneagl (Sep 27, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Banned for living in the east.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Racist.banned.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Racist.banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause you have probably made a racist comment your self at one point of your life and being hypocritical by banning for racism 

Sent from me


----------



## leezrd (Sep 27, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned cause you have probably made a racist comment your self at one point of your life and being hypocritical by banning for racism
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



Banning some one for being hypocritical when you have too. So banned for creating a paradox.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Sep 27, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banning some one for being hypocritical when you have too. So banned for creating a paradox.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using words I have never heard of... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## loneagl (Sep 27, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned for using words I have never heard of...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



Banned cuz even my device has a beta cm9

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 27, 2012)

@ loneagl

banned for having beta cm9 in your device


----------



## loneagl (Sep 27, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> @ loneagl
> 
> banned for having beta cm9 in your device

Click to collapse



hey kkrraazzyy miss u on the sl forum.wassup?? BANNED!!

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for banning a guy who banned me for having cm9

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## amifiq (Sep 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> hey kkrraazzyy miss u on the sl forum.wassup?? BANNED!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Galaxy Sl

Sent from my GT-i9003


----------



## leo321 (Sep 27, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for using a Galaxy Sl
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9003

Click to collapse



Banned for hypocrisy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 27, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Banned for hypocrisy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out one as hypocrite when we all are!


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iDelta (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for being random

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## loneagl (Sep 27, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned for being random
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



honoured, I am sure, for endowing me the opportunity of banning u again ;of which I well make compete use of...BANNED!!!

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> honoured, I am sure, for endowing me the opportunity of banning u again ;of which I well make compete use of...BANNED!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause the only real batman isn't Bruce Wayne , its Adam west 

Sent from me


----------



## samo_gf (Sep 27, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned cause the only real batman isn't Bruce Wayne , its Adam west
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



Banned because u were sent by your smartphone  

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 27, 2012)

samo_gf said:


> Banned because u were sent by your smartphone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a samsung 

Sent from me


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 27, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned for using a samsung
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



Banned for sending posts from you.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## creative_md (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for banning banners who banned above banners

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for not being "creative" like your username


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 27, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Banned for not being "creative" like your username

Click to collapse



Banned for judging him from just 1 post 

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 27, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned for judging him from just 1 post
> 
> Sent from Hell!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a weird username.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 27, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for having a weird username.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for the same thing!

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## fotak-x (Sep 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for the same thing!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



banned for not having weird username


----------



## creative_md (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for being online

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## satyagom (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for not having an avatar

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## samo_gf (Sep 27, 2012)

satyagom said:


> Banned for not having an avatar
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for Having GT-P5100

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for having low end Samsung phone

(the next one is sure going to ban me for having a sending thing)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for having a sending thing



(  ) x infinity 

Sent from my Asus Transformer TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned coz i was right.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## iDelta (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned cuz you have a third eye

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> hey kkrraazzyy miss u on the sl forum.wassup?? BANNED!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hey bro busy with my studies 

and you are banned for missing me


----------



## DanceOff (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for talking of studies 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for having that phone

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Sep 27, 2012)

Beep...beep..beep..beep.beep.beep.beep beepbeepbeepbeeeeeeeeeeee..BAAAANNNEEDD!!!!!! Terrorists win
Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Beep...beep..beep..beep.beep.beep.beep beepbeepbeepbeeeeeeeeeeee..BAAAANNNEEDD!!!!!! Terrorists win
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for too much counter strike


----------



## floating. (Sep 27, 2012)

banned for watching "single female lawyer"


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

floating. said:


> banned for watching "single female lawyer"

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a good show


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's a good show

Click to collapse



Banned for imposing!


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned because my One X is broken



ryan8r said:


> Banned for imposing!
> 
> Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for not taking care of a lovely phone

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because my One X is broken

Click to collapse



Banned because wp7


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Banned for hatin
> 
> Sent by a nice guy with a nice phone

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not hating


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned because your name is a lie

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 27, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Banned because your name is a lie
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using Hercules.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 27, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for using Hercules.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so Patttttiish. 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being so Patttttiish.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because I like be myself.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 27, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I like be myself.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't...

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## lukix.95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because I don't...
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned because of so many posts.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

lukix.95 said:


> Banned because of so many posts.

Click to collapse



Banned *cough*


----------



## wasubo (Sep 27, 2012)

Banning all who oppose the might of Android

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

wasubo said:


> Banning all who oppose the might of Android
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because Windows Mobile 6.1 > Android


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Windows Mobile 6.1 > Android

Click to collapse



Banned because Android is incredible! 

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## nerotNS (Sep 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Windows Mobile 6.1 > Android

Click to collapse



Banned for putting the wrong sign. It should be Windows Mobile 6.1<<Android


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 27, 2012)

nerot said:


> Banned for putting the wrong sign. It should be Windows Mobile 6.1<<Android

Click to collapse



Banned for even thinking of comparing dude.. there is no match for Android.

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## dj3v3n (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for having anything to Bill Gates software.

Sent via UPS

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------

Banned for not emphasizing enough how much anything Windows sucks! 
Sent via Western Union


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 27, 2012)

dj3v3n said:


> Banned for having anything to Bill Gates software.
> 
> Sent via UPS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for sending via companies!

Sent via Walmart


----------



## Pre-dawn raid (Sep 27, 2012)

I ban you Orange Furball, because we already have enough cat pics on the Internet. 

Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 27, 2012)

Pre-dawn raid said:


> I ban you Orange Furball, because we already have enough cat pics on the Internet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I ban you Pre-dawn raid, because we already have enough raid pics on the Internet. 

Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.


----------



## samo_gf (Sep 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I ban you Pre-dawn raid, because we already have enough raid pics on the Internet.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone 2 using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



Banned without a reason  

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 28, 2012)

samo_gf said:


> Banned without a reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned by the biker mice from mars 

Sent from me


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned for forgetting about the Intel guys


----------



## amifiq (Sep 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned *cough*

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking medicine.

Sent from my GT-i9003


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 28, 2012)

banned For Lying

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sass86 (Sep 28, 2012)

ltdanno360 said:


> banned For Lying
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for typing words

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned because because

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 28, 2012)

banned for improper sentence  structure

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned because you dont like becauseing because you think its wrong but now i because the hell out of you because because because because because because
because


Trolzalolzalolzalolza

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## iDelta (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned cuz of becauseception 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## jr71x (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned because the cast of the original wizard of oz is now rolling over in their graves and if not they will be:what:

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned for having a nice avatar.


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned for not.

Sent from my Black Jelly phone.


----------



## jr71x (Sep 28, 2012)

banned for making me laugh and using my :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## samo_gf (Sep 28, 2012)

jr71x said:


> banned for making me laugh and using my :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because u laughed  

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned for using a smiley.

Sent from my Black Jelly phone.


----------



## ryan8r (Sep 28, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for using a smiley.
> 
> Sent from my Black Jelly phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying it!

Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 28, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for saying it!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for the blinding yellow text in your sig :/


----------



## Pattttti (Sep 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the blinding yellow text in your sig :/

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't see that on Tapatalk 

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned because I can't read your signature. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Jiggity Janx (Sep 28, 2012)

Grim Reaper said:


> Banned because I can't read your signature.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned!  Please dont come for my soul!


----------



## Pre-dawn raid (Sep 28, 2012)

Jiggity Janx said:


> Banned!  Please dont come for my soul!

Click to collapse



BANNED for being scared of Death.


----------



## AkashAlien (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello did any1 see Davud?

Sent from my calculator using xda premium


----------



## AkashAlien (Sep 28, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> He is banned
> 
> Sent by a nice guy with a nice phone

Click to collapse



This guy banned cuz his phone wasnt nice,its china mobile

Sent from my calculator using satellite


----------



## husam666 (Sep 28, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Omg how you know. Banned for having china stuff too
> 
> Sent by a nice guy with a nice phone

Click to collapse



Banned for socialising in the ban thread


----------



## barosz92 (Sep 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for socialising in the ban thread

Click to collapse



BANNED for life abuse


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 28, 2012)

barosz92 said:


> BANNED for life abuse

Click to collapse



quick ban! gtg


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> quick ban! gtg

Click to collapse



banned for bieng so quick


----------



## samo_gf (Sep 28, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> banned for bieng so quick

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong spelling 

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## Grim Reaper (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned because I said so. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned for banning intel


----------



## maek_it_happen (Sep 28, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for banning intel

Click to collapse



Banned for being premature

Sent from me


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned for being premature
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



premature banulation


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned for that awkward nuclear facepalm youre about to have


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Banned because I am unbanbable
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking your unbanable, when in fact I'm unbanable.

Sent from my AOKP JellyBean Galaxy S Mesmerize running Devil Kernel 1.6.0


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Banned for thinking your unbanable, when in fact I'm unbanable.
> 
> Sent from my AOKP JellyBean Galaxy S Mesmerize running Devil Kernel 1.6.0

Click to collapse



banned for being fabulous


----------



## tids2k (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being fabulous

Click to collapse



Banned for not being fabulous 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

tids2k said:


> Banned for not being fabulous
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I am fapulous


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause I am fapulous

Click to collapse



Banned because you're green


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're green

Click to collapse



Banned because that didnt stop you last time


----------



## bdubs4200 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm banned because I just pooped myself... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

bdubs4200 said:


> I'm banned because I just pooped myself...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because your poop is not ripe


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your poop is not ripe

Click to collapse



Obs ban


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Obs ban

Click to collapse



cocopops ban


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> cocopops ban

Click to collapse



cheerios ban?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> cheerios ban?

Click to collapse



Banned because we need the old banning crew back :/


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because we need the old banning crew back :/

Click to collapse



banned cause I miss it too :/


----------



## samo_gf (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause I miss it too :/

Click to collapse



Banned for having nice name 

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## bdubs4200 (Sep 29, 2012)

samo_gf said:


> Banned for having nice name
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not writing a complete sentence. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 29, 2012)

bdubs4200 said:


> Banned for not writing a complete sentence.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a galaxy nexus

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for owning a galaxy nexus
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for owning Xperia S

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for owning Xperia S
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for Using a moto defy

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for Using a moto defy
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for banning you because you banned him!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you because you banned him!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for remembering all that

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## tids2k (Sep 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for remembering all that
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bannened for remembering all that and not this 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 29, 2012)

tids2k said:


> Bannened for remembering all that and not this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for winking

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Grim Reaper (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned for the number 18.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned for some Damn reason... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## samo_gf (Sep 29, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned for some Damn reason...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning the damn reason .

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## Virus1x (Sep 29, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I like this reason of ban
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ za pomocą Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because law? I am the law.


----------



## bdubs4200 (Sep 29, 2012)

Virus1x said:


> Banned because law? I am the law.

Click to collapse



Banned for living in a fantasy realm where you have authority .... let's be honest, were all nerds here...... MEGA BAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 29, 2012)

Virus1x said:


> Banned because law? I am the law.

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting an old post. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 29, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for quoting an old post.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for overestimating yourself to be a dude on net  

Sent from my LG-E730 using xda app-developers app


----------



## creative_md (Sep 29, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned for overestimating yourself to be a dude on net
> 
> Sent from my LG-E730 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for copying a film name

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned for being wrong and was supposed to be copying a song

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## Lexord (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned because of ur cool profile pic! 

MotoFail!... No further plans coming...


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 30, 2012)

Lexord said:


> Banned because of ur cool profile pic!
> 
> MotoFail!... No further plans coming...

Click to collapse



Banned because it isn't cool

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## samo_gf (Sep 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it isn't cool
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's cool 

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Sep 30, 2012)

samo_gf said:


> Banned because it's cool
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Samsung. 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App. (≧▽≦)/~┴┴


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 30, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for using a Samsung.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App. (≧▽≦)/~┴┴

Click to collapse



Banned for lying about what phone you're using

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Sep 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for lying about what phone you're using
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not trusting me.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 30, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not trusting me.

Click to collapse



banned for asking someone to trust on teh interwebz.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Sep 30, 2012)

Banned for being untrusting 

ACER E320 - STUFFED WITH AN ERROR!


----------



## mariosraptor (Sep 30, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for being untrusting
> 
> ACER E320 - STUFFED WITH AN ERROR!

Click to collapse



Banned for being banned from the banner of the banner of the banner of the banner of the banner.......................................

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## creative_md (Sep 30, 2012)

mariosraptor said:


> Banned for being banned from the banner of the banner of the banner of the banner of the banner.......................................
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for copying my post.

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 30, 2012)

creative_md said:


> Banned for copying my post.
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he can as xda is all about sharing 

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 30, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Banned because he can as xda is all about sharing
> 
> Sent from Hell!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having 'xxx' as your username! Dosen't really say good things about you.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Juan_Largearm (Sep 30, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for having 'xxx' as your username! Dosen't really say good things about you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having "cool" in your name. This isn't 1995.


----------



## OjeteNui (Sep 30, 2012)

Juan_Largearm said:


> Banned for having "cool" in your name. This isn't 1995.

Click to collapse



Banned for being "John Brazogrande" and calling yourself "Juan_Largearm". It's misleading...


----------



## creative_md (Oct 1, 2012)

OjeteNui said:


> Banned for being "John Brazogrande" and calling yourself "Juan_Largearm". It's misleading...

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz Its not misleading.

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Oct 1, 2012)

creative_md said:


> Banned bcoz Its not misleading.
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being misled

Sent from my make believe LG-KU5900 using xda premium


----------



## creative_md (Oct 1, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned for not being misled
> 
> Sent from my make believe LG-KU5900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 Banned coz you made 38802th post 

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## MRsf27 (Oct 1, 2012)

creative_md said:


> Banned coz you made 38802th post
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for because you spelled "coz"


----------



## hell_lock (Oct 1, 2012)

You guys are born to get banned! Haha!! This thread is becomin borin..

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 1, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> You guys are born to get banned! Haha!! This thread is becomin borin..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for accusing this thread of being boring.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for accusing this thread of being boring.

Click to collapse



Banened because you are boring


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banened because you are boring

Click to collapse



Holes ban!

Sent from my carbide using premium drill bits.


----------



## iDelta (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned cuz I said so

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## sdojoin (Oct 1, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned cuz I said so
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



Banned coz of what u said.

Regards,
*Sdojoin*


----------



## creative_md (Oct 1, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned coz of what u said.
> 
> Regards,
> *Sdojoin*

Click to collapse



Banned coz u spelled "u"!!! -

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## hell_lock (Oct 1, 2012)

creative_md said:


> Banned coz u spelled "u"!!! -
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned becux u used xda premium!

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA


----------



## legend221 (Oct 1, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned becux u used xda premium!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because you should of paid for the app and appreciated the work on xda with buying it.


Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda premium


----------



## ronin178 (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned for making a valid point


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 1, 2012)

ronin178 said:


> Banned for making a valid point

Click to collapse



Banned because im rich!
(50 posts per page, page 777/777...wait...DOUBLE banned because im DOUBLE RICH!!!)

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because im rich!
> (50 posts per page, page 777/777...wait...DOUBLE banned because im DOUBLE RICH!!!)
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



This ban will change this thread!

Sent from my banner using premium bans


----------



## jared407 (Oct 2, 2012)

I ban you for making me read this thread and wasting time.


----------



## tooter1 (Oct 2, 2012)

jared407 said:


> I ban you for making me read this thread and wasting time.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being productive! 

DROID RAZR MAXX!


----------



## iDelta (Oct 2, 2012)

Banned for yelling in your sig

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 2, 2012)

> Banned for yelling in your sig
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored right now.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## loneagl (Oct 2, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I'm bored right now.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for having 5 t's in your name

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 2, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for having 5 t's in your name
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for highly repetitive ban.


----------



## iDelta (Oct 2, 2012)

Banned for the sake of banning

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## GoSooners345 (Oct 2, 2012)

Banned for being the android with his music blaring


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 2, 2012)

Banned for living in Gotham.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for living in Gotham.
> 
> Sent from my toaster

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm back baby


----------



## RomWiz (Oct 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm back baby

Click to collapse



Banned for not beeing here.

$3nt fr0m my K4ng3d Ph0n3


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for not beeing here.
> 
> $3nt fr0m my K4ng3d Ph0n3

Click to collapse



Banned because I was banned for being hardcore


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was banned for being hardcore

Click to collapse



Banned because you reminded me( indirectly) of parkour

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## hellorenauldo (Oct 2, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Banned because you reminded me( indirectly) of parkour
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't see you!

Sent from my LG-P505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 2, 2012)

Roboban!

Sent from my Beep using Boop premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 3, 2012)

^moboban

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Oct 3, 2012)

QRCodeoban

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2012)

iDelta said:


> QRCodeoban
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



Combo breaker ban


----------



## huggs (Oct 3, 2012)

banned for coming back from being banned and coming right to the ban thread


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned for coming back from being banned and coming right to the ban thread

Click to collapse



Banned because it's my home


----------



## Virus1x (Oct 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's my home

Click to collapse



Falcon punch ban 

I am the law.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

Virus1x said:


> Falcon punch ban
> 
> I am the law.

Click to collapse



Roundhouse Ban!
you cannot get up!
No you can't!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Roundhouse Ban!
> you cannot get up!
> No you can't!

Click to collapse



Banned because if he wasn't so lazy he could


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 3, 2012)

Banned because Najeneun ttasaroun inganjeogin yeoja
Keopi hanjanui yeoyureul aneun pumgyeok inneun yeoja
Bami omyeon simjangi tteugeowojineun yeoja
Geureon banjeon inneun yeoja

Naneun sanai
Najeneun neomankeum ttasaroun geureon sanai
Keopi sikgido jeone wonsyat ttaerineun sanai
Bami omyeon simjangi teojyeobeorineun sanai
Geureon sanai

Areumdawo sarangseureowo
Geurae neo hey geurae baro neo hey

Areumdawo sarangseureowo
Geurae neo hey geurae baro neo hey

Jigeumbuteo gal dekkaji gabolkka

Oppan Gangnam Style
Gangnam Style

Op op op op
Oppan Gangnam Style
Gangnam Style

Op op op op
Oppan Gangnam Style


Eh- Sexy Lady
Op op op op
Oppan Gangnam Style

Eh- Sexy Lady
Op op op op
Eh eh eh eh eh eh eh 

Jeongsukhae boijiman nol ttaen noneun yeoja
Ittaeda sipeumyeon mukkeotdeon meori puneun yeoja
Garyeotjiman wenmanhan nochulboda yahan yeoja
Geureon gamgakjeogin yeoja

Naneun sanai
Jeomjanha boijiman nol ttaen noneun sanai
Ttaega doemyeon wanjeon michyeobeorineun sanai
Geunyukboda sasangi ultungbultunghan sanai
Geureon sanai

Areumdawo sarangseureowo
Geurae neo hey geurae baro neo hey

Areumdawo sarangseureowo
Geurae neo hey geurae baro neo hey

Jigeumbuteo gal dekkaji gabolkka

Oppan Gangnam Style
Gangnam Style

Op op op op
Oppan Gangnam Style
Gangnam Style

Op op op op
Oppan Gangnam Style


Eh- Sexy Lady
Op op op op
Oppan Gangnam Style

Eh- Sexy Lady
Op op op op
Eh eh eh eh eh eh eh 

Ttwineun nom geu wie naneun nom
Baby baby
Naneun mwol jom aneun nom

Ttwineun nom geu wie naneun nom
Baby baby
Naneun mwol jom aneun nom

You know what I'm saying

Oppan Gangnam Style
Eh eh eh eh eh eh eh 
Eh- Sexy Lady
Op op op op
Oppan Gangnam Style

Eh- Sexy Lady
Op op op op
Eh eh eh eh eh eh eh 
Oppan Gangnam Style

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because if he wasn't so lazy he could

Click to collapse



Banned because only I like cyanide and happiness more than anyone.

And linux too

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because only I like cyanide and happiness more than anyone.
> 
> And linux too
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



bangam style


----------



## emyaz (Oct 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> bangam style

Click to collapse



banned because you wrote it wrong...  it's "bangnam style" 

Sorry for my bad englisch


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 3, 2012)

emyaz said:


> banned because you wrote it wrong...  it's "bangnam style"
> 
> Sorry for my bad englisch

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar nazi.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi.
> 
> Sent from my toaster

Click to collapse



Banned for a lazy username


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a lazy username

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing him to be lazy.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 3, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for accusing him to be lazy.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because you accused him being lazy.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App. (≧▽≦)/~┴┴


----------



## DD-Ripper (Oct 4, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because you accused him being lazy.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App. (≧▽≦)/~┴┴

Click to collapse



Banned because today is my b'day....! 
You guys are double banned for not wishing me...!

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned for not taking your birthday punches like a man.


----------



## x-geo (Oct 4, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for not taking your birthday punches like a man.

Click to collapse



banned for give punches for birthday and for have reverse xbox nick


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 4, 2012)

x-geo said:


> banned for give punches for birthday and for have reverse xbox nick

Click to collapse



Lighthouse ban...
Lol.....

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned because I am getting to 21,000 posts



yasirmujtaba said:


> Lighthouse ban...
> Lol.....
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because I am getting to 21,000 posts

Click to collapse



banned because I'm gonna get there someday soon 

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned because you said the same to me 5000 posts ago



husam666 said:


> banned because I'm gonna get there someday soon
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 4, 2012)

I ban you because of too much spam!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## iDelta (Oct 4, 2012)

I ban you all from banning each other. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 4, 2012)

Subwoofee ban

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 4, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Subwoofee ban
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a spice phone which has no development.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 4, 2012)

banned for using a stock rom in your wildfire


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 4, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> banned for using a stock rom in your wildfire

Click to collapse



banned for having a bandwidth ridden image in your sig!


----------



## DarkCoding (Oct 4, 2012)

Banned for having a face which scares me


----------



## dheeraj (dhlalit11) (Oct 4, 2012)

ban for loving iOS this much


----------



## undercover (Oct 4, 2012)

dheeraj (dhlalit11) said:


> ban for loving iOS this much

Click to collapse



Banned for not appreciating a good OS for people who don't need the flexibility and customisation options of Android. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dheeraj (dhlalit11) (Oct 4, 2012)

banned you for inserting irc link in your sig


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

dheeraj (dhlalit11) said:


> banned you for inserting irc link in your sig

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't even lift


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned for not appreciating a good OS for people who don't need the flexibility and customisation options of Android.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being around


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being around

Click to collapse



Banned for making a fat joke

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for making a fat joke
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Banned because he knows...


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because he knows...

Click to collapse



www.luminancecoaching.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/The-Shadow-Knows.jpg

http://www.mysterynet.com/shadow/

Banned

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> www.luminancecoaching.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/The-Shadow-Knows.jpg
> 
> http://www.mysterynet.com/shadow/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because tag you're it


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because tag you're it

Click to collapse



Banned freeze tag rules all! Any excuse to crawl between a girl's legs is a great game.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## iDelta (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned cuz u r dirty minded

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned cuz u r dirty minded
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting, most used ban in thread.

Now banned cause you're a noob. GTFO and ask hussam permission to post in his thread. Once done, paste pm here, then post you're sorry to all and you admit being a low life pond scum. Then after drinking hafl a bottle of 1800 and other assorted drinks, then get your ferry butt back here and post pics of wife/gf/sister/mom in places around house. Then after a vote, yes, a poll will be added to op just for you, you noob, then we vote to let you back in. Until then, get back to /r/ using left hand for solice. Cause that's the only rotten crotch you'll ever get. Say hi to your grandma for me, tell grandpa I'm sorry for the stains, but Nana likes to be slapped. While at it, write a card for me, say something nice. Paypal you back. Promise


----------



## leezrd (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for not quoting, most used ban in thread.
> 
> Now banned cause you're a noob. GTFO and ask hussam permission to post in his thread. Once done, paste pm here, then post you're sorry to all and you admit being a low life pond scum. Then after drinking hafl a bottle of 1800 and other assorted drinks, then get your ferry butt back here and post pics of wife/gf/sister/mom in places around house. Then after a vote, yes, a poll will be added to op just for you, you noob, then we vote to let you back in. Until then, get back to /r/ using left hand for solice. Cause that's the only rotten crotch you'll ever get. Say hi to your grandma for me, tell grandpa I'm sorry for the stains, but Nana likes to be slapped. While at it, write a card for me, say something nice. Paypal you back. Promise

Click to collapse



Banned becuase you the square root of nine is a prime number

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned because your name sounds like lizard And I dont like it.....

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 5, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned because your name sounds like lizard And I dont like it.....
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your name is hard to spell

Sent from my house via interwebs to You!


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned because your name is hard to spell
> 
> Sent from my house via interwebs to You!

Click to collapse



Banned for having porn in your signature.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## okie03 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ban because you are A XDA member. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ryan8r (Oct 5, 2012)

okie03 said:


> Ban because you are A XDA member.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned Because you're AN XDA member


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iDelta (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned cuz you have a digit in ur name

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## ZN6 (Oct 5, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned cuz you have a digit in ur name
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Having digit in username is not wrong.
Banned for lame banned!


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 5, 2012)

ZN6 said:


> Having digit in username is not wrong.
> Banned for lame banned!

Click to collapse



But being an xda member is.

Banned for banning the wrong person.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 5, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> But being an xda member is.
> 
> Banned for banning the wrong person.
> 
> Sent from my toaster

Click to collapse



Banned for falling asleep on keyboard while creating your username.


----------



## sdojoin (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned for being inconsiderate.

Regards,
*Sdojoin*
Use'em THANKS Button


----------



## ramoneC (Oct 5, 2012)

sdojoin said:


> Banned for being inconsiderate.
> 
> Regards,
> *Sdojoin*
> Use'em THANKS Button

Click to collapse



Banned for using fingers for typing instead of voice input


----------



## Orange_furball (Oct 5, 2012)

ramoneC said:


> Banned for using fingers for typing instead of voice input

Click to collapse



Banned for not using fingers

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for not using fingers
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using paws.


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 5, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for using paws.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sick of a class I have right now!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned coz im freeeeeeeee 
But i cant get in my house.
The weekend is in front of it

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## emyaz (Oct 5, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im freeeeeeeee
> But i cant get in my house.
> The weekend is in front of it
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



twice banned  because you are the 38889 person who wrotes in this useless but cool thread and you can't get in your house 

Don't be afraid to hit the thanks button. It doesn't bite. lol 
Sorry for my bad englisch


----------



## domini99 (Oct 5, 2012)

emyaz said:


> twice banned  because you are the 38889 person who wrotes in this useless but cool thread and you can't get in your house
> 
> Don't be afraid to hit the thanks button. It doesn't bite. lol
> Sorry for my bad englisch

Click to collapse



Banned coz your thanks button bit my 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## lasic.2000 (Oct 5, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz your thanks button bit my
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Ban coz I have no idea what are you talking about 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## emyaz (Oct 5, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban coz I have no idea what are you talking about
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because i understand it 
see my signature 

Don't be afraid to hit the thanks button. It doesn't bite. lol 
Sorry for my bad englisch


----------



## domini99 (Oct 5, 2012)

emyaz said:


> banned because i understand it
> see my signature
> 
> Don't be afraid to hit the thanks button. It doesn't bite. lol
> Sorry for my bad englisch

Click to collapse



Im scared of your thanks button 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## korgndm (Oct 5, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Im scared of your thanks button
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sending thing...

Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda premium


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned because you have no idea what your chatting sbout

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 5, 2012)

arknailed7754 said:


> Banned because you have no idea what your chatting sbout
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I know that.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Lexord (Oct 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I know that.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because ur a liar!

Want ics on the mb860? JOIN US UPDATEMYMOTO.COM


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 5, 2012)

Lexord said:


> Banned because ur a liar!
> 
> Want ics on the mb860? JOIN US UPDATEMYMOTO.COM

Click to collapse



Banned! You're wrong!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## c5satellite2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned! You're wrong!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for having non English characters in your signature.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 6, 2012)

Which type of satelite are you?
No gps fix yet

GPS BAN

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Which type of satelite are you?
> No gps fix yet
> 
> GPS BAN
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the bump 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 6, 2012)

c5satellite2 said:


> Banned for having non English characters in your signature.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned, for being a language-ist.


----------



## flipq88 (Oct 6, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned, for being a language-ist.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from Flip's S3


----------



## undercover (Oct 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the bump
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a user already banned by another user which has been banned by another user while being banned yourself. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned for banning a user already banned by another user which has been banned by another user while being banned yourself.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dfaq did i just read?!

Banned!


----------



## undercover (Oct 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Dfaq did i just read?!
> 
> Banned!

Click to collapse



Dexter would call it Banception. Banned for not understanding. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Dexter would call it Banception. Banned for not understanding.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Quad banned!

Sent from my house via interwebs to You!


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Quad banned!
> 
> Sent from my house via interwebs to You!

Click to collapse



Banned for writing from your house.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 6, 2012)

Acdc Livewire ban

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using Tapatalk 2


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned for being a ban hammer


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 6, 2012)

@ usaf

banned for having such a large signature


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 6, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> @ usaf
> 
> banned for having such a large signature

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the truth

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 7, 2012)

Banned for censorship


----------



## Monk4Life (Oct 7, 2012)

AndroidHoneyComb said:


> Above me perm ban his ip

Click to collapse



Banned for having the most  unoriginal xda name and for you and your auto-correction not knowing how to spell in your biography "evreyday".


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 7, 2012)

Banned for. Bieng a monk

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## emyaz (Oct 7, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for. Bieng a monk
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because i want it

Don't be afraid to hit the thanks button. It doesn't bite. lol 
Sorry for my bad englisch


----------



## primetechv2 (Oct 7, 2012)

Banned for having a signature in your post content. No right thinking person would do that without wrapping it in a content-separating div first!


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 7, 2012)

primetechv2 said:


> Banned for having a signature in your post content. No right thinking person would do that without wrapping it in a content-separating div first!

Click to collapse



Banned for devvin in OT

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## DD-Ripper (Oct 7, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for devvin in OT
> 
> Sent from my locked, tampered ville

Click to collapse



Banned for sending from your locked, tampered ville

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 7, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for sending from your locked, tampered ville
> 
> Sent from My Premium Calculator HD

Click to collapse



Banned for banning from a calculator instead of a smartphone

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for banning from a calculator instead of a smartphone
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smartphone, calculators are badass apparently


----------



## amifiq (Oct 7, 2012)

emyaz said:


> banned because i want it
> 
> Don't be afraid to hit the thanks button. It doesn't bite. lol
> Sorry for my bad englisch

Click to collapse



Banned because it really bites.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## barosz92 (Oct 7, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned because it really bites.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for use not orginal firmware! 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9000 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 7, 2012)

barosz92 said:


> Banned for use not orginal firmware!
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9000 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing English well.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 7, 2012)

Banned for still being on Gingerbread.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for still being on Gingerbread.

Click to collapse



Banned for name not being Xbox 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 7, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for name not being Xbox
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned: for being a freak


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 7, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: for being a freak

Click to collapse



Banned for putting magnet in a soup

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 7, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for putting magnet in a soup
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned: for.....touché


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 7, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: for.....touché

Click to collapse



Banned because I just seen your thread in the Kindle forum. Kudos!


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 8, 2012)

A2sd ban

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## legend221 (Oct 8, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> A2sd ban
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Spice phone, time to upgrade.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 8, 2012)

Banned cause I've no money to upgrade....

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 8, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned cause I've no money to upgrade....
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for no money

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 8, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for no money
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting

Sent from my house via interwebs to You!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 8, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for insulting
> 
> Sent from my house via interwebs to You!

Click to collapse



Banned for being an RC
I am not one:banghead:

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Oct 8, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for being an RC
> I am not one:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not trying hard enough to become one. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## southernknight (Oct 8, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for being an RC
> I am not one:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being in college

This is sent from the moon using a 100gbps connection


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 8, 2012)

CsmDarren said:


> Banned for being in college
> 
> This is sent from the moon using a 100gbps connection

Click to collapse



Banned for posting so soon. I wanted to ban that RC!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Oct 8, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for posting so soon. I wanted to ban that RC!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow. Looser 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned for being slow. Looser
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because loser*

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because loser*
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not bad. But still banned for not understanding that this was meant that way. As of loooooooser

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Not bad. But still banned for not understanding that this was meant that way. As of loooooooser
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fellow RC and the others aren't allowed to ban us 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## undercover (Oct 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for being a fellow RC and the others aren't allowed to ban us
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Banned for hypocrisy. Called me fellow and still banned. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for being a fellow RC and the others aren't allowed to ban us
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Bam! I ban you for saying - no, announcing - that we can't ban you guys.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 8, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Bam! I ban you for saying - no, announcing - that we can't ban you guys.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you were too slow, yet again.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## undercover (Oct 8, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Bam! I ban you for saying - no, announcing - that we can't ban you guys.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned once again for being too slow. Lmao. 

Edit. Self ban for being too slow. Kid, funny 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned once again for being too slow. Lmao.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you were now one too.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 8, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because you were now one too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to ban us and failing more miserably with every attempt.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## FedUpx2 (Oct 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for trying to ban us and failing more miserably with every attempt.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Banned because I read your signature quote

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 8, 2012)

FedUpx2 said:


> Banned because I read your signature quote
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you wasted your time, although it's a good post.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

FedUpx2 said:


> Banned because I read your signature quote
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading mine

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for not reading mine
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an original signature.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 8, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for not having an original signature.
> 
> Sent from my toaster

Click to collapse



Banned for having a retarded nickname and sending posts from toaster.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 8, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for not having an original signature.
> 
> Sent from my toaster

Click to collapse



Banned for using a toaster

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 8, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because you were now one too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned: because I don't want to ban a fellow RC 

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




soupmagnet said:


> Banned: because I don't want to ban a fellow RC

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing there was another page.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 8, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: because I don't want to ban a fellow RC
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above
That's me though 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 8, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for not banning the person above
> That's me though
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned: So I can do it the right way


----------



## undercover (Oct 8, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: So I can do it the right way

Click to collapse



Banned for being yet another rc wasting time in ot instead of helping people. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 8, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: So I can do it the right way

Click to collapse



Banned for bein an RC too 


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Oct 8, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for bein an RC too
> 
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being yet another person who fails miserably to be fast enough. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned for being yet another person who fails miserably to be fast enough.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that no one needs help this early in the morning.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned for being yet another person who fails miserably to be fast enough.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being an RC and not helping other members and asking other RC to work 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




soupmagnet said:


> Banned for not realizing that no one needs help this early in the morning.

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that members belong to different countries and time zones

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 8, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for being an RC and not helping other members and asking other RC to work
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to explain further, no one needs help at this point of the day regardless of time zone, for my device.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 8, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned because I have to explain further, no one needs help at this point of the day regardless of time zone, for my device.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being clear enough at first 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 8, 2012)

Banned because of cheese!

Sent from my house via interwebs to You!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 8, 2012)

banned coz i'll soon be employed :beer: :beer:


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i'll soon be employed :beer: :beer:

Click to collapse



Congratulations!:thumbup::thumbup:

Anyways, banned for being absent so long.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Psycho29388 (Oct 8, 2012)

banned for premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 8, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Congratulations!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Anyways, banned for being absent so long.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for congratulating him 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 8, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for congratulating him
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not congratulate.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 8, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for not congratulate.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being late 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## manoranjan2050 (Oct 8, 2012)

banned for.. using tapatalk 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 8, 2012)

manoranjan2050 said:


> banned for.. using tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned: for being a hypocrite


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 8, 2012)

Banned for banning a fellow RC. You guys should be united!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 8, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned for banning a fellow RC. You guys should be united!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned: for being correct.


----------



## whyteejr (Oct 8, 2012)

Ban for trying to be corresponding to the bans 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ryan8r (Oct 9, 2012)

whyteejr said:


> Ban for trying to be corresponding to the bans
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned using such a long word..


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 9, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned using such a long word..
> 
> 
> Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not using android

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 9, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for not using android
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using iPhone. 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 9, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for not using iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not supporting me
And instead supporting I phone users 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 9, 2012)

banned for being a ghost freak


----------



## emyaz (Oct 9, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> banned for being a ghost freak

Click to collapse



banned because you are crazy 

---Signature---
Don't be afraid to hit the thanks button. It doesn't bite. lol 
Sorry for my bad englisch


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 9, 2012)

emyaz said:


> banned because you are crazy
> 
> ---Signature---
> Don't be afraid to hit the thanks button. It doesn't bite. lol
> Sorry for my bad englisch

Click to collapse



Banned: for being a thanks whore


----------



## emyaz (Oct 9, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: for being a thanks whore

Click to collapse



banned because you have no humor... 

ps: i accidentally give you a thank not because i like your post

---Signature---
Don't be afraid to hit the thanks button. It doesn't bite. lol 
Sorry for my bad englisch


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 9, 2012)

emyaz said:


> banned because you have no humor...
> 
> ps: i accidentally give you a thank not because i like your post

Click to collapse



Banned: for being self-contradictory


----------



## cyanogendroid (Oct 9, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: for being self-contradictory

Click to collapse



Banned for being too complicated 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned for using the word complicated

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 10, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for using the word complicated
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the word complicated.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned for 3900th page

Sent from my house via interwebs to You!


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 10, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for 3900th page
> 
> Sent from my house via interwebs to You!

Click to collapse



Banned for sending posts from your house.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## XxLordxX (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned for not sending posts from school and using school internet lol

Sent from my 3g JB Xoom - By the 1st Xoom RC


----------



## JerryBYong (Oct 10, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for not sending posts from school and using school internet lol
> 
> Sent from my 3g JB Xoom - By the 1st Xoom RC

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting school internet

Sent from my vivow using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 10, 2012)

JerryBYong said:


> Banned for wasting school internet
> 
> Sent from my vivow using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because school internet is awesome 

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because school internet is awesome
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no internet


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have no internet

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz I like 333 ie Chris Gayle 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned for posting at the same time i did


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 10, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for posting at the same time i did

Click to collapse



banned for a bane reference in you r sig. I haven't watched TDKR yet :crying:


----------



## JerryBYong (Oct 10, 2012)

I am Gotham's reckoning!

Sent from my vivow using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 10, 2012)

JerryBYong said:


> I am Gotham's reckoning!
> 
> Sent from my vivow using xda premium

Click to collapse



some reckoning. Banned for not playing properly

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for a bane reference in you r sig. I haven't watched TDKR yet :crying:

Click to collapse



Banned for not watching TDKR !!
Epic movie bro
Watch it

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> some reckoning. Banned for not playing properly
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for stabbing with  fingers 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 10, 2012)

banned for double quoting and double banning.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for double quoting and double banning.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned: for having two minutes


----------



## cyanogendroid (Oct 10, 2012)

JerryBYong said:


> I am Gotham's reckoning!
> 
> Sent from my vivow using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a nerd 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## leikamkei (Oct 10, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: for having two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sig with a baby donning a pair of sunglasses and over-the-ear headphones.


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 10, 2012)

All of you banned because I CAN IT!!!


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 10, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> All of you banned because I CAN IT!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're wrong. You can ban only a person above you.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned for making me turn my head to see your pic

Argh!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 10, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for making me turn my head to see your pic
> 
> Argh!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not just turning your screen!


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned because turning your head instead is healthy

Edit: I wonder if OP has finished waiting for his ROM, so maybe we can stop this thread? 

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 10, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned because turning your head instead is healthy
> 
> Edit: I wonder if OP has finished waiting for his ROM, so maybe we can stop this thread?
> 
> Sent from my locked, tampered ville

Click to collapse



One does not simply stop a fun 2 year old thread. Banned!!

Sent from my toaster


----------



## Pandemic (Oct 10, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> All of you banned because I CAN IT!!!

Click to collapse



You are banning people?
Whahaha noob, you are an senior member, you cant ban, you can only ban yourself

Best Regards
..:: [email protected]€m!c ::..


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 10, 2012)

Pandemic said:


> You are banning people?
> Whahaha noob, you are an senior member, you cant ban, you can only ban yourself
> 
> Best Regards
> ..:: [email protected]€m!c ::..

Click to collapse



This is one person I won't ever ban
Even if I get the chance to


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 10, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> This is one person I won't ever ban
> Even if I get the chance to
> 
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not banning


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 10, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned for not banning

Click to collapse



banned for using two times the same word in one sentence, greatest greets


----------



## ltdanno360 (Oct 10, 2012)

banned For useing the Most common Emoji 

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 10, 2012)

ltdanno360 said:


> banned For useing the Most common Emoji
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## iDelta (Oct 11, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not quoting.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a worthless ban. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## Aricrj (Oct 11, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned for giving a worthless ban.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Banned for iPhoneish name

Sent from my LG-G2x using  XDA Developers app.


----------



## iDelta (Oct 11, 2012)

Aricrj said:


> Banned for iPhoneish name
> 
> Sent from my LG-G2x using  XDA Developers app.

Click to collapse



HOW DARE YOU? I despise iPhone! Banned! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 11, 2012)

Front cam ban

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 11, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Front cam ban
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



QR code ban!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> QR code ban!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Stealing my ban ban.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned!!!!!ghosts not allowed

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Stealing my ban ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned!!!!!ghosts not allowed
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for jointly banning me !how dare you?
Now I ll do the same

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 11, 2012)

banned for getting emotional & going all "oh, i'll have my revenge now"!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for getting emotional & going all "oh, i'll have my revenge now"!

Click to collapse



Banned for imagining utter non sense lolz

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for imagining utter non sense lolz
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a user picture

Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 11, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for not having a user picture
> 
> Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for viewing my profile

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 11, 2012)

Screenguard ban

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 11, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Screenguard ban
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for distrobuting a post

Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 11, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by yasirmujtaba<br />
> > Screenguard ban<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned for double "f" in nickname.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 11, 2012)

Baaned for having 5 ts in nickname

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## kD (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned ^^^^ for using spice mobile

Sent from my india using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 11, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Baaned for having 5 ts in nickname
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for counting that and wasting time

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## TheArc (Oct 11, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for counting that and wasting time
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned for being a GhostFreak...


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 11, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned for being a GhostFreak...

Click to collapse



Oh God
Not again!!

Ban ban ban for repeating that a million times!!!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 11, 2012)

banned coz i have no idea which device is the MT11i.


----------



## mikef (Oct 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i have no idea which device is the MT11i.

Click to collapse



Banned for being clueless. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## ACCUSED24 (Oct 11, 2012)

I BAN mf2112 because you didn't say Hi to me.


----------



## mikef (Oct 11, 2012)

ACCUSED24 said:


> I BAN mf2112 because you didn't say Hi to me.

Click to collapse



Banned because ...ok.jpg... Hi to me.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Oct 11, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because ...ok.jpg... Hi to me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because banning is a serious matter and mod should be more responsible that that. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, fine then. The responsible thing to do is ban you, so....Banned! :victory::laugh::silly:


----------



## undercover (Oct 11, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Well, fine then. The responsible thing to do is ban you, so....Banned! :victory::laugh::silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for abusing teh powah. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 11, 2012)

banned for abusing teh engliz!


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 11, 2012)

Kitteh ban

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 11, 2012)

Doggy ban.

Sent from my toaster

yea...my username sucks...deal with it...


----------



## iDelta (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned for spamming a and b in your name... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 11, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned for spamming a and b in your name...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Banned: for being in Singapore...I should flog you.


----------



## undercover (Oct 11, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: for being in Singapore...I should flog you.

Click to collapse



Banned for riding a donkey. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned for riding a donkey.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haters gonna hate. 

Banned for hating on donkey shows. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> Banned for hating on donkey shows.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the reason of I don't like the colour of your hat


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for the reason of I don't like the colour of your hat

Click to collapse



I wear a grey hat. Do bad not for nefarious reasons most of the time ban.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned cause im crazy in love *___*
and you have a grey hat


----------



## undercover (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned because I banned soupmagnet wrongly for riding a donkey and should have corrected my mistake by banning boborone (check his avatar). 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 11, 2012)

Banned because i wanted to ban you for a long time!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned because I banned soupmagnet wrongly for riding a donkey and should have corrected my mistake by banning boborone (check his avatar).
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Banned: for banning a fellow Texan


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for being a soupmagnet

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for being a soupmagnet
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you can't ban Texas. We secede.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Oct 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause you can't ban Texas. We secede.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because South Carolina seceded and see how that went.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 12, 2012)

Countrymenship ban.......
Banned cause you are from texas

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 12, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Countrymenship ban.......
> Banned cause you are from texas
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned: because you clearly cannot see that the poster above you is NOT from Texas.


----------



## JerryBYong (Oct 12, 2012)

Ban the whole thread cuz this is just a big waste of time

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i have no idea which device is the MT11i.

Click to collapse



Banned for not searching on Web
Btw its Xperia Neo V 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




JerryBYong said:


> Ban the whole thread cuz this is just a big waste of time
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that was the actual purpose of this thread
And you didn't know it
Its a funner thread !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## lemmor07 (Oct 12, 2012)

ban the person above me coz he is kill joy


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 12, 2012)

lemmor07 said:


> ban the person above me coz he is kill joy

Click to collapse



Banned Big Time: for posting in OT thread with under 10 posts


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 12, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned Big Time: for posting in OT thread with under 10 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a soup and I'm hungry!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're a soup and I'm hungry!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being senior member

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned For Being Senior Member

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 12, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned For Being Senior Member
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



bannwd for making smilies without nose    

Sent from my X10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> bannwd for making smilies without nose
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for writing bannwd !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 12, 2012)

Aadsfgsghhdhhggg
Banned for waisting your time in reading the text up there

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 12, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Aadsfgsghhdhhggg
> Banned for waisting your time in reading the text up there
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming Ghostfreak NB is going to read your post


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for being so sleepy

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for being so sleepy
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling which is the product of your QR code!
And the code doesn't work!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------




sleepijs_ said:


> Banned for assuming Ghostfreak NB is going to read your post

Click to collapse



Banned for you are right
I never read that post
I just saw his name and banned him

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 12, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for not telling which is the product of your QR code!
> And the code doesn't work!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not scanning it correctly.....:banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for not scanning it correctly.....:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fellow Indian!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 12, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for being a fellow Indian!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having 666 post


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> banned for having 666 post

Click to collapse



Banned for the sake of banning 


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 12, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for the sake of banning
> 
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned because my professor asked me to ban you


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 12, 2012)

banned because you have school 
we have holidays


----------



## BossGames (Oct 12, 2012)

You all banned because you don't shut up..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 12, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> banned because you have school
> we have holidays

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel bad now.. :silly: please tell me that they are ending soon


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Banned because I feel bad now.. :silly: please tell me that they are ending soon

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 12, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Banned because I feel bad now.. :silly: please tell me that they are ending soon

Click to collapse



Banned because they end today :'(


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> Banned because they end today :'(

Click to collapse



Banned for chatting in a banning thread


----------



## veeman (Oct 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for chatting in a banning thread

Click to collapse



Banned for banning in a cheating game.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sy224048 (Oct 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for banning in a cheating game.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because your username starts with v


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2012)

sy224048 said:


> Banned because your username starts with v

Click to collapse



Banned because captain obvious is very proud of you


----------



## loneagl (Oct 12, 2012)

Aricrj said:


> Banned for iPhoneish name
> 
> Sent from my LG-G2x using  XDA Developers app.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz  posting here frequently has decreased my thanksmeter- to-post ratio


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 12, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz  posting here frequently has decreased my thanksmeter- to-post ratio

Click to collapse



Banned, because...


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned, because...
> 
> View attachment 1395820

Click to collapse



Banned for posting images!!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




loneagl said:


> Banned cuz  posting here frequently has decreased my thanksmeter- to-post ratio

Click to collapse



+1 here
Still I don't care
Sometimes I post to while away time 
And I find RCs here just trolling!!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Oct 12, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for posting images!!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned. By trolling RC


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 12, 2012)

You don't know what trolling is.
We should send M_T_M here...to teach some lessons

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 12, 2012)

Teacher Bann

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Teacher Bann
> 
> Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not writing in full and not quoting

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 12, 2012)

BANNED! because you are a freak and a ghost at same time!!!


----------



## GoSooners345 (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for not rocking and rolling

Sent from Banes phone


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> BANNED! because you are a freak and a ghost at same time!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for stating that 
Its already mentioned a million times !!:banghead::banghead:

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for getting irritate a million of times

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 12, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for stating that
> Its already mentioned a million times !!:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned: for over exaggerating


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 12, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: for over exaggerating

Click to collapse



Banned for using word exaggerate

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 12, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for using word exaggerate
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda premium

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for using a cheap xda app developers app and not buff and generous premium app like us (though I didn't see the difference...) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 12, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned for using a cheap xda app developers app and not buff and generous premium app like us (though I didn't see the difference...)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using ICS when I use JB

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Oct 12, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Banned for using ICS when I use JB
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I could change my build.prop too. Banned for fail show off. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned because I am using Gingerbread and I am fully statisfied, I love uot, and ice cream or jelly beans only make yoi fat and and lazy 
Greets poor banned


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> Banned because I am using Gingerbread and I am fully statisfied, I love uot, and ice cream or jelly beans only make yoi fat and and lazy
> Greets poor banned

Click to collapse



Banned for you are not queen of hip hop

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for being a ghost! You haunt Me  more than Halloween

Sent from Banes phone


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 12, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for being a ghost! You haunt Me  more than Halloween
> 
> Sent from Banes phone

Click to collapse



Banned for not sending from Dark Knights phone !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## checasey (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned because you two need to get a room

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 12, 2012)

checasey said:


> Banned because you two need to get a room
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having Minnie Mouse as avatar

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## checasey (Oct 12, 2012)

Minnie mouse in a durka!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 12, 2012)

checasey said:


> Minnie mouse in a durka!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not banning the person above


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 12, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> banned for not banning the person above

Click to collapse



Banned for not being original.

Sent from my toaster

yea...my username sucks...deal with it...


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 12, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for not being original.
> 
> Sent from my toaster
> 
> yea...my username sucks...deal with it...

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to get people to look at your username

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 12, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for you are not queen of hip hop
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not beeing able to read! its written keen of hiphop, that has multiple meanings and is very philosophical...

(in fact i just didnt know that would be right to write keen "on" hiphop ,
that was at the time i created my psn account, and i stand to my mistake, its kinda... feeling good )
Greets

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




DROIDRAZ said:


> Banned for trying to get people to look at your username
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for using an xt912,
and i ban myself cause i didnt see a whole page of other comments, sorry


----------



## GoSooners345 (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for self banning
Sent from Banes phone


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 12, 2012)

Psssssst Ban!

Sent from my hey using come here premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned for having a username of rhino avatar of skull.....
But it looks nice.....

Sent from my Allview P2 using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 13, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for self banning
> Sent from Banes phone

Click to collapse



Banned: for being a Sooners fan.  Big game tomorrow...hope you're ready for disappointment.


----------



## undercover (Oct 13, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: for being a Sooners fan.  Big game tomorrow...hope you're ready for disappointment.

Click to collapse



Banned for wasting too much time in this thread. 

Browsing from the app to avoid massive signatures


----------



## maek_it_happen (Oct 13, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: for being a Sooners fan.  Big game tomorrow...hope you're ready for disappointment.

Click to collapse



Banned for having driven a war machine 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned for wasting too much time in this thread.
> 
> Browsing from the app to avoid massive signatures

Click to collapse



Banned: for...What did I tell you about banning Texans?

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




maek_it_happen said:


> Banned for having driven a war machine
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned: for wishing you did too


----------



## TheArc (Oct 13, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being clueless.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for telling someone their clueless

Sent from my Ascend G300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Oct 13, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned for telling someone their clueless
> 
> Sent from my Ascend G300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## yasirmujtaba (Oct 13, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using 4g when your device supports it.......

Sent from my Allview P2 using xda premium


----------



## ELFswe (Oct 13, 2012)

yasirmujtaba said:


> Banned for not using 4g when your device supports it.......
> 
> Sent from my Allview P2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a moderator without a good reason!



PS.
I would ban mf2112 for having an annoying gif in the signature. It looks like a website from the 90's


----------



## maek_it_happen (Oct 13, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: for...What did I tell you about banning Texans?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I do wish I drove a war machine 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 13, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned cause I do wish I drove a war machine
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because its not make it happen !!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 13, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned because its not make it happen !!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



*Commence post read
**FATAL ALERT
**System now shutting down

error code: BANNED

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 13, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> *Commence post read
> **FATAL ALERT
> **System now shutting down
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for a creative ban

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## ryan8r (Oct 13, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for a creative ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a mundane 'ban' which will eventually lead to the very Thread's Apocalypse.


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 13, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for a mundane 'ban' which will eventually lead to the very Thread's Apocalypse.
> 
> 
> Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sending from an iPhone?

Banned to the max!

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 13, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Sending from an iPhone?
> 
> Banned to the max!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for sending from ADR6400L because I have no idea what is this.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 13, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for sending from ADR6400L because I have no idea what is this.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having any idea

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 13, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for not having any idea
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I've already googled that 

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 13, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I've already googled that
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



banned for using capital T's in the avatar and small t's in the username.
You are a capitalist!


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for using capital T's in the avatar and small t's in the username.
> You are a capitalist!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a troll


----------



## monkor (Oct 13, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Banned for being a troll

Click to collapse



Banned for never using black emoji

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 13, 2012)

monkor said:


> Banned for never using black emoji
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about using it. Banned!

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## huggs (Oct 13, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for thinking about using it. Banned!
> 
> Sent from my locked, tampered ville

Click to collapse



Banned for having a FC in your personal information


----------



## ryan8r (Oct 13, 2012)

huggs said:


> Banned for having a FC in your personal information

Click to collapse



Banned cause Stone Cold said so ..


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 13, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned cause Stone Cold said so ..
> 
> 
> Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned: because professional wrestling is for 12 year olds and rednecks.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 13, 2012)

Unbaned soupmagnet.
Fellow RCs should watch each others backs

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned because you can't UN ban in the banning thread

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because you can't UN ban in the banning thread
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for juggling

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 13, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll happily say it again
"Banned for not realizing that you need to juggle when you've more balls than most"

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've said it before and I'll happily say it again
> "Banned for not realizing that you need to juggle when you've more balls than most"
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for not making that your sig and unbanned for missing me...WHAT!!!you NEVER missed me!!! BANNED

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not making that your sig and unbanned for missing me...WHAT!!!you NEVER missed me!!! BANNED
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned 
For posting something in bold !!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 13, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned: for being a Sooners fan.  Big game tomorrow...hope you're ready for disappointment.

Click to collapse



Self ban: for being utterly disappointed

Stupid TU!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned for the added disappointment

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for the added disappointment
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for stabbing

Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 14, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for stabbing
> 
> Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You are banned for not sharing your jellybeans in your avatar.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Oct 14, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> You are banned for not sharing your jellybeans in your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing so many phones in your profile puc

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned for not saying boomer sooner

Sent from Banes phone


----------



## ryan8r (Oct 14, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for not saying boomer sooner
> 
> Sent from Banes phone

Click to collapse



Banned for Batman's sake


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 14, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for Batman's sake
> 
> 
> Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my post

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for stealing my post
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my girlfriend.
I can't find her anywhere...I even looked under the carpet...

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 14, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for stealing my girlfriend.
> I can't find her anywhere...I even looked under the carpet...
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling haha 
But it was a good one bro

Still can't spare you Banned !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## FaIzaL3040 (Oct 14, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for stealing my girlfriend.
> I can't find her anywhere...I even looked under the carpet...
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i ban u coz u dont know that i steal ur girlfriend


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 14, 2012)

FaIzaL3040 said:


> i ban u coz u dont know that i steal ur girlfriend

Click to collapse



Banned because you stole his hand.


----------



## FaIzaL3040 (Oct 14, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned because you stole his hand.

Click to collapse



banned because u didn't tell me his hand was missing


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 14, 2012)

FaIzaL3040 said:


> banned because u didn't tell me his hand was missing

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the joke.


----------



## wbchristmas (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned for not telling the joke


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 14, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for not telling the joke
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the posts above.


----------



## wbchristmas (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned..  just because 




Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 14, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned..  just because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for the unfunniest and worse post (after this one)....
what have a woman and a monsun in common? Bst you donno it 
Greets
ps got this joke years ago from an android app

Sent from my X10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## FaIzaL3040 (Oct 14, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned..  just because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




banned because not try to be more funny






keenofhiphop said:


> banned for the unfunniest and worse post (after this one)....
> what have a woman and a monsun in common? Bst you donno it
> Greets
> ps got this joke years ago from an android app
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because tell us the joke was years ago

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 14, 2012)

FaIzaL3040 said:


> banned because not try to be more funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude...your like sooo totaly banned...wait...is that you ol' troll master?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## wbchristmas (Oct 14, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> banned for the unfunniest and worse post (after this one)....
> what have a woman and a monsun in common? Bst you donno it
> Greets
> ps got this joke years ago from an android app
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned because my post worked




Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FaIzaL3040 (Oct 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Dude...your like sooo totaly banned...wait...is that you ol' troll master?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



banned because didn`t not understand this is just a game to kill time .. LoL .. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2012)

Megapotatoasterbananabaninated for killing the person above you xD

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## FaIzaL3040 (Oct 14, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Megapotatoasterbananabaninated for killing the person above you xD
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned because reply post with ur thing ... 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 14, 2012)

FaIzaL3040 said:


> banned because reply post with ur thing ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for an epic and potayto(ey) ban

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Psycho29388 (Oct 14, 2012)

banned because post count is too high for me to comprehend


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned.for not comprehending

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned becaude you'd think id have more thanks by now...pftt...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned for being a thanks tart

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for being a thanks tart
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned because i didnt ask for thanks but thanks (see what i did there ) i realy dont care too much about thanks as long as i can look at things for my phone i dont care.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## M4Y0U (Oct 14, 2012)

Probably will be banned by my phone for having read way too much of this 'had to degenerate' thread and using my 3% battery left to type this with full haptic feedback and sound typing with high brightness before I can be banned. 

I have to thanks guys who worked on Slim ROM who is so slim and battery efficient I think I'll be able to post this on 2% battery.

I banning the guy abo... guy or girl above me for having read way too much of this too. 

I can now be banned in peace.:thumbup: IO ()


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wbchristmas (Oct 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned.for not comprehending
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for not compre..... Huh?



Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wbchristmas (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned self for stopping the movement of this thread



Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 15, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned self for stopping the movement of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning self !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## vhgomez36 (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for reckless endangerment of your Galaxy Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phreezex (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for not swallowing.. messy mo fo

Sent from my iPhone 7 which looks the same as my iPhone 4 in my iGay case


----------



## beez1717 (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for using the term "iGay" in your signature. iThink IWill bSick...... anyway, you're also banned for posting at 7:38 PM PST..... I had randomly chose that time to ban someone if they posted then and you did, so BAN!


----------



## M4Y0U (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for having your mouth wide open on ur pic while banning the iGay.. Also for abusing the 'I'. You guys called it...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 15, 2012)

phreezex said:


> Banned for not swallowing.. messy mo fo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7 which looks the same as my iPhone 4 in my iGay case

Click to collapse



Banned for stating fake things like 
I phone 7
:thumbdown:

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## BossGames (Oct 15, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for stating fake things like
> I phone 7
> :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting from a wierd phone model.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Oct 15, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned for posting from a wierd phone model.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because MT11i is SE Xperia Neo V

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## BossGames (Oct 15, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because MT11i is SE Xperia Neo V
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, you are banned because you're using the premium app. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pat. (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for turning up as my exact robot twin without me knowing about it from birth.


----------



## zxzyzd (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned because your username should not end with a dot. 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Saga met Tapatalk


----------



## Beefcake_ (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned because your username starts with a "xzx"...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 15, 2012)

zxzyzd said:


> Banned because your username should not end with a dot.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Saga met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a user name that looks like the cat typed it

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## staticN0de (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for having a username with only two syllables.

Sent from my U30GT-H using xda premium


----------



## mizu75 (Oct 15, 2012)

staticN0de said:


> Banned for having a username with only two syllables.
> 
> Sent from my U30GT-H using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 15, 2012)

mizu75 said:


> Banned for having more posts than me.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having any posts worth comparing !!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 15, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for not having any posts worth comparing !!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



You can actually compare.
6:753 or approximately 1:125 
so,
banned for being lazy!


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> You can actually compare.
> 6:753 or approximately 1:125
> so,
> banned for being lazy!

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him/her lazy


public void imAwesome {
        appluadNow();
}


----------



## iDelta (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for having a troll face on your pp. TROLOLOL

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 15, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned for having a troll face on your pp. TROLOLOL
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting
Also banned for being late

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 15, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for not quoting
> Also banned for being late
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not having custom signature

Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 15, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Banned for not having custom signature
> 
> Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a Sig which is customised !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 15, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned because I have a Sig which is customised !
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sneaky squirrel in your sig
I know he's plotting something, I just don't know what yet


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 15, 2012)

huggs said:


> Banned for having a sneaky squirrel in your sig
> I know he's plotting something, I just don't know what yet

Click to collapse



Banned for I know you liked it


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 15, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Banned for not having custom signature
> 
> Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source

Click to collapse



I ban you. In all this nightly flashing  madness i don't care about custom sig. Every time I need to edit it...its useless

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 15, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for not having any posts worth comparing !!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh.  Stop it.


----------



## beez1717 (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for laughing. 
Lol. 

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Oct 15, 2012)

beez1717 said:


> Banned for laughing.
> Lol.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Double ban for not quoting and for banning for laughing and then LOL'ing in the same post
Unacceptable!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 15, 2012)

huggs said:


> Double ban for not quoting and for banning for laughing and then LOL'ing in the same post
> Unacceptable!

Click to collapse



Banned coz 
You just got irritated !!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




soupmagnet said:


> Banned for making me laugh.  Stop it.

Click to collapse



Banned coz I don't like magnet in my soup

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> You can actually compare.
> 6:753 or approximately 1:125
> so,
> banned for being lazy!

Click to collapse



Banned for its 1:125.5 to be precise !!


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz
> You just got irritated !!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for multiquoting

forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")


----------



## vedhasd (Oct 15, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for multiquoting
> 
> forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BossGames (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for posting multiple posts in one post.

P.S: don't ban me for not quoting because I'm definitely not gonna quote the previous post.

Edit: posted too late.. the 3 previous posts. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 15, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned for posting multiple posts in one post.
> 
> P.S: don't ban me for not quoting because I'm definitely not gonna quote the previous post. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for you didn't ban the person above

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> Banned for multiquoting
> 
> forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting my entire post !
Ban it just clutters the thread
What kind of a dev staff you are

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## BossGames (Oct 15, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for you didn't ban the person above
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're impatient and didn't wait that i edited my previous post.. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 15, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned because you're impatient and didn't wait that is edited my previous post..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being too slow.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 15, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned because you're impatient and didn't wait that i edited my previous post..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz I don't waste time 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## BossGames (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for having too much "t" in your name..  

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 15, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned for having too much "t" in your name..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for your slow again

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## BossGames (Oct 15, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for your slow again
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Shouldn't you be banned already?  

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 15, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Shouldn't you be banned already?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for you banned other guy
And that guy didn't ban me !


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## BossGames (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned because you're not banned.. 

P.S: yet.. >:]

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 15, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned because you're not banned..
> 
> P.S: yet.. >:]
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz your already banned 
You can't ban me
I unban myself!!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## BossGames (Oct 15, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz your already banned
> You can't ban me
> I unban myself!!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread says "ban the person above you". In your 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned because this thread says "ban the person above you". In your
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because the hulk says so. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned because the hulk says so. Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



public boolean ifLikesHulk = true;

public void ban() {
     if(ifLikesHulk = true) {
     ban();
     } else {
     banAnyways();
}
//Banned with style

Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned for being a nerd. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## zxzyzd (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned because it should be 
public boolean likesHulk = true;

public void ban() {
     if(likesHulk = true) {
     ban();
     } else {
     banAnyways();
}
//gangnam ban

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Saga met Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------

Banned because it should be 
public boolean likesHulk = true;

public void ban() {
     if(likesHulk = true) {
     ban();
     } else {
     banAnyways();
}
//gangnam ban

Other person banned because there are no premium potatoes, only normal ones

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Saga met Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Banned because premium potayos exist dangit! 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because premium potayos exist dangit!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a real Potayto

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for not being a real Potayto
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wanna say that to my friend! ArmourD! Banned until further notice

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Wanna say that to my friend! ArmourD! Banned until further notice
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for the sheer hell of it lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for the sheer hell of it lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not believing in the potayto god!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not believing in the potayto god!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that i beleive in any type of god haha. 

To quote a friend of mine "puny GOD" 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 15, 2012)

banned. that is all for you


----------



## BossGames (Oct 15, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned. that is all for you

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting with the xda app. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 15, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned for not posting with the xda app.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not a boss and you can't force him to use xda app.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're not a boss and you can't force him to use xda app.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being more careful while hanging upside down. Hope all the blood doesnt go to your head.


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for not being more careful while hanging upside down. Hope all the blood doesnt go to your head.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I am standing on my head.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Banned for being a nerd.
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Banned for being a n00b

Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




Pattttti said:


> Banned for thinking that I am standing on my head.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting multiple times in this thread

Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Banned for being a n00b
> 
> Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are.

Oh and im Banned for tonight as im off to bed. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for thinking that i beleive in any type of god haha.
> 
> To quote a friend of mine "puny GOD"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for knowing the hulk *runs to the sun*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pat. (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned because I don't make the rules.


----------



## aranurea (Oct 16, 2012)

Pat. said:


> Banned because I don't make the rules.

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 16, 2012)

aranurea said:


> Banned for not quoting.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using that because you couldn't think of anything else

Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source


----------



## wbchristmas (Oct 16, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Banned for using that because you couldn't think of anything else
> 
> Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source

Click to collapse




"Banned"



Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beneath-a-burning-turtle (Oct 16, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> "Banned"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using the same phone as me

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 16, 2012)

beneath-a-burning-turtle said:


> Banned for using the same phone as me
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the same phone as me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 16, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for not using the same phone as me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for you are not an oil baron !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 16, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for not using the same phone as me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the same phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-devlopers app


----------



## gagdude (Oct 16, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for using the same phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-devlopers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the post above yours

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 16, 2012)

beneath-a-burning-turtle said:


> Banned for using the same phone as me
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being in high school.  Grow up already.


----------



## BossGames (Oct 16, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned for being in high school.  Grow up already.

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ryan8r (Oct 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for being a thanks tart
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for extremism


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 16, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for extremism
> 
> 
> Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for a weird dog in your avatar and (ofc!) banned for using iPhone!!!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## mizu75 (Oct 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for a weird dog in your avatar and (ofc!) banned for using iPhone!!!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for using Tapatalk.

Sent from my Laptop using Firefox.


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 16, 2012)

mizu75 said:


> Banned for using Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my Laptop using Firefox.

Click to collapse



Banned for using Firefox. Everybody know that Opera is the best!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for using Firefox. Everybody know that Opera is the best!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for chrome is the best !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for chrome is the best !
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope! Opera 4EVER! Banned!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Nope! Opera 4EVER! Banned!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for being adamant !!
Banned:banghead::banghead:

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for being adamant !!
> Banned:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I know I'm right! And you could get a headache because of this red wall 

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for being adamant !!
> Banned:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you have big....(wait for it)................(almost there)........username!  

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned because you have big....(wait for it)................(almost there)........username!
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for beeeeeing tooooo slooooow.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned because you have big....(wait for it)................(almost there)........username!
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for exaggerating !!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for exaggerating !!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I like his response and you banned him! 

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I like his response and you banned him!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having any proof to support your statement

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for not having any proof to support your statement
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not a cop (I hope so!) so I don't need a proof.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're not a cop (I hope so!) so I don't need a proof.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for hoping.
Banned for trying not to provide some proof.

You, sir, have been double banned!

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## BossGames (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned because you are not funny. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 16, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned because you are not funny.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I claim to be funny.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## BossGames (Oct 16, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for thinking I claim to be funny.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I know you're trying to be funny but you claim you're not trying. :thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned for saying "fun". That has nothin to do with this thread, accept it and stop recreating accounts or i will hack you and end your story forever.


----------



## iDelta (Oct 16, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> Banned for saying "fun". That has nothin to do with this thread, accept it and stop recreating accounts or i will hack you and end your story forever.

Click to collapse



CAN you please shut up? No? BANNED! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## amifiq (Oct 16, 2012)

iDelta said:


> CAN you please shut up? No? BANNED!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



banned for ordering people to shut up.


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned cause i cant use thanksbutton 
hmmm sure i can


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> Banned cause i cant use thanksbutton
> hmmm sure i can

Click to collapse



Banned because guess who's back with a brand new ban?


----------



## BossGames (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned because I can't ban the person below me. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 16, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned because I can't ban the person below me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz you are Thankless !!
Till now !! 
You can't ban without earning any thanks

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz you are Thankless !!
> Till now !!
> You can't ban without earning any thanks
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a creepo


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a creepo

Click to collapse



Banned for you were absent from this thread since long !!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for you were absent from this thread since long !!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I had no internet


----------



## amifiq (Oct 16, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned because I can't ban the person below me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not stating who you're banning.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BossGames (Oct 16, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for not stating who you're banning.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you.

P.S: I'm thankless and I'm happy with it because "thanks" won't help me in real life,  but laughs will. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 16, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you.
> 
> P.S: I'm thankless and I'm happy with it because "thanks" won't help me in real life,  but laughs will.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting anything funny so that I can have a laugh

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## BossGames (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for not posting anything funny so that I can have a laugh
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you lied and i always make you laugh (even when I don't want to.. ) 

No thanks please,  xda should make "nothanks" button, right?  thank me if I'm right,  wait..don't. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 16, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned because you lied and i always make you laugh (even when I don't want to.. )
> 
> No thanks please,  xda should make "nothanks" button, right?  thank me if I'm right,  wait..don't.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i cant break 2 thin lego peices...its like spliting an atom!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i cant break 2 thin lego peices...its like spliting an atom!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I can make Lego a-bomb.
It functions by splitting 2^18 Lego blocks by 2

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Oct 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned because I can make Lego a-bomb.
> It functions by splitting 2^18 Lego blocks by 2
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having bomb plans


----------



## ACCUSED24 (Oct 16, 2012)

I BAN YOU.. Because this thread told me too. 

Time to jump off a bridge now because my mom told me too.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 16, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for having bomb plans

Click to collapse



Bannes because who dosnt have ans for world dommmijbsjdkagsk...you guys heard nothing...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Bannes because who dosnt have ans for world dommmijbsjdkagsk...you guys heard nothing...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for being drunk.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## BossGames (Oct 16, 2012)

Too much bans for a day, don't you think?  HELL NO, gm1 you are banned forever,  don't ask why. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 16, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Too much bans for a day, don't you think?

Click to collapse



"Too MANY bans..."

Banned.


----------



## BossGames (Oct 16, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> "Too MANY bans..."
> 
> Banned.

Click to collapse



Riiiiiiight.... Banned for correcting me! 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 16, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Riiiiiiight.... Banned for correcting me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not writing Right 
Correctly !


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## kowloon12 (Oct 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause you can't ban Texas. We secede.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for cowardly increasing your post number using thread like this.. oh wait!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned for doing the same
Ooh.. Yeah, well... Im doing it too 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ACCUSED24 (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned for banning while being banned


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 16, 2012)

banned because I'm bored with no conf#*-.#*s thread.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for doing the same
> Ooh.. Yeah, well... Im doing it too
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for doin...banned for making me repeat a ban...big meany 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for doin...banned for making me repeat a ban...big meany
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for still not being a potayto

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 16, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for still not being a potayto
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm famous

Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned for not being as famous as I!

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2012)

das_webos_transformer said:


> Banned for not being as famous as I!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody knows you


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned for not knowing me!

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Oct 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nobody knows you

Click to collapse



Banned because I also not knowing you!   :laugh:


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned for not stalking me!

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned for wanting to be stalked

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned because your avatar  is beatbox logo ! (so lets drop the topic)


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned for having a pop at the avatar

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## wbchristmas (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned for avatar popping



Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 17, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for avatar popping
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having no avatar.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 17, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for having no avatar.
> 
> Sent from my HTC THUNDERBOLT using xda premium running CM10

Click to collapse



Banned for lying. There is no CM10 for Thunderbolt. Yet...

Sent from me ready to make CM10 for THUNDERBOLT


----------



## ryan8r (Oct 17, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for using Firefox. Everybody know that Opera is the best!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for you havent been around much


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 17, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for you havent been around much
> 
> 
> Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person.

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 17, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person.
> 
> Sent from my locked, tampered ville

Click to collapse




BANNED!!! For liking the Air Force!??!!?

:hangs head in shame:


----------



## domini99 (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned for not liking it 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

banned as my first act of the day.
There will be more
sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned as my first act of the day.
> There will be more

Click to collapse



Banned for threatening us
That you will be posting more on this thread 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

banned for acting like a freaky ghost

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for acting like a freaky ghost
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned because ghost are not freaky


----------



## r1tesh (Oct 17, 2012)

I ban myself for even posting this, in this thread I found out the billion threads I should have responded to.. in like a minute ....lol....

Sent from my HTC using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

banned for having a facepalm as an avatar

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## finance.resat (Oct 17, 2012)

Why so many posts! U should all be banned....

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 17, 2012)

finance.resat said:


> Why so many posts! U should all be banned....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I know you from the Wildfire S forum.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 17, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I know you from the Wildfire S forum.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know you.


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 17, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned because I don't know you.

Click to collapse



Banned because too much "a" and "b" in your nick.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk,


----------



## iDelta (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned for some Damn reason 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 17, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned for some Damn reason
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



banned for listening loud music!


----------



## BossGames (Oct 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for listening loud music!

Click to collapse



Banned for a troll face.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned for a troll face.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for no Sig or avatar

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for no Sig or avatar
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for being blind.

"Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

banned for calling me blind when nothing shows up on the app

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned everyone for making fun of amanda todd...found out about her today and a couple of jokes about her...all i can say...those sickos...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned everyone for making fun of amanda todd...found out about her today and a couple of jokes about her...all i can say...those sickos...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



SHE'S DEAD?!

I saw her video...but I didn't knew that she's dead until I saw your post

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned everyone for making fun of amanda todd...found out about her today and a couple of jokes about her...all i can say...those sickos...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because of reasons.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

banned for not quoting those reasons

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for not quoting those reasons
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite and not quoting. Also, you are still blind (app-blind) and you did not see this post.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned for ban banban bannan bananaban nab ban nannanban.....  Ban......... nab..

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 17, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for ban banban bannan bananaban nab ban nannanban.....  Ban......... nab..
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for having a seizure while posting.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> SHE'S DEAD?!
> 
> I saw her video...but I didn't knew that she's dead until I saw your post
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





??? I never said she was dead...is she???




domini99 said:


> Banned for ban banban bannan bananaban nab ban nannanban.....  Ban......... nab..
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse




bannana baan maan



abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for having a seizure while posting.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a siezure

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ??? I never said she was dead...is she???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for TRIPLE quoting !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for TRIPLE quoting !
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a premium potayto


----------



## BossGames (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm the boss.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ??? I never said she was dead...is she???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, she is dead.
 Wikipedia and other sites say so.

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BossGames (Oct 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Yes, she is dead.
> Wikipedia and other sites say so.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you're annoying and breaking the thread rule.  Ban the person above you.. :banghead:

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zxzyzd (Oct 17, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned because you're annoying and breaking the thread rule.  Ban the person above you.. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking that wall. 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Saga met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Oct 17, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned because you're annoying and breaking the thread rule.  Ban the person above you.. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz youre a boss, and i hate bosses.
TAKE THE BANGUN!

BAN BAN BANBAN BAN!!


----------



## zxzyzd (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned for breaking the rule that you were quoting in the first place. 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Saga met Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh...C'MON! Im always quoting old bans because the xda app runs slowly


----------



## BossGames (Oct 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Oh...C'MON! Im always quoting old bans because the xda app runs slowly

Click to collapse



Yup, I know what you mean. BANNED. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 17, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Yup, I know what you mean. BANNED.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing the feels that i feel 
Knowthatfeel.jpg

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for knowing the feels that i feel
> Knowthatfeel.jpg
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm totally exhausted and I'm going to bed...

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I'm totally exhausted and I'm going to bed...
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because its 23:00 over her in the uk and im tired as well...*goes onto facebook on phone*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned because its after 11 Here in u.k and you want Facebook time

sent from the one x making love to slimbean 2.7


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Oct 18, 2012)

Banners fort staying awake past 11!

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hell_lock (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned u all cuz m hitler!! U cant ban me!!

Press thanks if it helps


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be un bannable

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nbsss (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned for not believing


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned for suggesting my incorrectness

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nbsss (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned for still not believing


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned for making me lol

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 18, 2012)

das_webos_transformer said:


> Banned for making me lol
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for such a big username !!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned for coming at my name

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 18, 2012)

das_webos_transformer said:


> Banned for coming at my name
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for still not changing it !!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for still not changing it !!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



In my case i should change my sig.
Well, BANNED I WILL NEVER DO!!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> In my case i should change my sig.
> Well, BANNED I WILL NEVER DO!!!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned coz I didn't ask you to change  at all !!
Banned !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz I didn't ask you to change  at all !!
> Banned !
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he wasn't asking you

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## bamathafan (Oct 18, 2012)

I ban you all for using smileys 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because he wasn't asking you
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for you are not Lisa Hayden ! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Nbsss (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned.... Coz its 8pm


----------



## Sybregunne (Oct 18, 2012)

Nbsss said:


> Banned.... Coz its 8pm

Click to collapse



banned coz...


Spoiler



you lied...



Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 18, 2012)

Sybregunne said:


> banned coz...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using spoiler.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Nbsss (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned due to banning others


----------



## amifiq (Oct 18, 2012)

Nbsss said:


> Banned due to banning others

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ur in the wrong thread.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ryan8r (Oct 18, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned cuz ur in the wrong thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause we all are..


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hell_lock (Oct 18, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned cause we all are..
> 
> 
> Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u use iphone!

Press thanks if it helps


----------



## BossGames (Oct 18, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned cuz u use iphone!
> 
> Press thanks if it helps

Click to collapse



Banned because it didn't help me. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 18, 2012)

BossGames said:


> Banned because it didn't help me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it didn't help me too.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because it didn't help me too.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because this is a ban thread. 

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 18, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned because this is a ban thread.
> 
> Sent from my locked, tampered ville

Click to collapse



Banned because... Who cares why?

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because... Who cares why?
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse




Banned because I care.


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 18, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned because I care.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't care that you care.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 18, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned because I care.

Click to collapse



banned coz i just saw that in the 20-22k range, Samsung Galaxy nexus is a beast and i hadn't even considered it


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i just saw that in the 20-22k range, Samsung Galaxy nexus is a beast and i hadn't even considered it

Click to collapse



Banned for banning wrong person.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for banning wrong person.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning right person :thumbup:

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## iNeedICS (Oct 18, 2012)

All of you are banned because of ur excessive use of banning power

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BossGames (Oct 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for banning right person :thumbup:
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because you put a thumbup icon.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 18, 2012)

iNeedICS said:


> All of you are banned because of ur excessive use of banning power
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz you still need ics 
And not jelly bean !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz you still need ics
> And not jelly bean !
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Baaned because im running key lime pie!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned for being premium

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 18, 2012)

das_webos_transformer said:


> Banned for being premium
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i had to pirate it just tohvgsdjdib...i realy need to stop telling the truth...i mean lies...hehe...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## darkmanz (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned cuz you confused me lol 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 18, 2012)

darkmanz said:


> Banned cuz you confused me lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i found out that the fbi is doing a great job in national surcurity...by closing down pirate sites. Im NOT a pirate just to make it clear but c'mon now...out of all the murders and investigations they could be doing they decide to close something thats harming the u.s. *sarcasm*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i found out that the fbi is doing a great job in national security...by closing down pirate sites. Im NOT a pirate just to make it clear but c'mon now...out of all the murders and investigations they could be doing they decide to close something thats harming the u.s.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I FTFY

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Banned because your Asus pad will not actually transform


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 18, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned because your Asus pad will not actually transform

Click to collapse



Banned for having "Nick" in your nick.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for having "Nick" in your nick.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for only having 4 thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

jdavis530 said:


> Off topic here, but I just gotta say I love your avatar. Trailer park boys will always be one of my favorite shows.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting in off-topic with less than 10 posts, not banning the person above you and for trying to derail the thread. :silly:


----------



## gagdude (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for posting in off-topic with less than 10 posts, not banning the person above you and for trying to derail the thread. :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for being an RC

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for being an RC
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not


----------



## wbchristmas (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned because you 




¡dErP!


----------



## PortlandAmir (Oct 19, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned because you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you kept this going for how many years now? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for only having 4 thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because he has 5 thanks. 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned because he has 5 thanks.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's 6.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz it's 6.

Click to collapse



Banned coz you increased his thanks !!

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## KingAmir (Oct 19, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz you increased his thanks !!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned Coz you noticed


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 19, 2012)

Deftone said:


> Banned Coz you noticed

Click to collapse



Banned coz i've heard this word "Deftone" somewhere, but i can't recall.


----------



## KingAmir (Oct 19, 2012)

banned for bad memory


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned because my exams have just finished and I'm back on XDA!


----------



## ryan8r (Oct 19, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because my exams have just finished and I'm back on XDA!

Click to collapse



Banned for Exams are never finished!


Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 19, 2012)

ryan8r said:


> Banned for Exams are never finished!
> 
> 
> Accidentally Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being a militant pessimist.


----------



## _Variable (Oct 19, 2012)

banned for loving bricks.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> banned for loving bricks.

Click to collapse



Banned for not capitalizing your "b".

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned for being RC

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for being RC
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being one!

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned for keeping half info....I am a RC after few days ie. Completing 9 months xD

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for keeping half info....I am a RC after few days ie. Completing 9 months xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because 9 months means until 20th November.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because 9 months means until 20th November.
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Banned because he cant decide on which avatar to use


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned because he has 5 thanks.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse









Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz you increased his thanks !!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



BANNED! BANNED! Why? Because I'm a girl!!!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2012)

BANNED! for being a girl 

What am i?
My name is Dominique.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 19, 2012)

domini99 said:


> BANNED! for being a girl
> 
> What am i?
> My name is Dominique.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a normal name.


----------



## ladyhaly (Oct 19, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for having a normal name.

Click to collapse



Banned for ending a sentence with a period!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 19, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for having a normal name.

Click to collapse



Banned for having an abnormal name 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




ladyhaly said:


> Banned for ending a sentence with a period!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for commenting before me !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for having an abnormal name
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning more then lne person.

Ban : singular
Banned : plural 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for banning more then lne person.
> 
> Ban : singular
> Banned : plural
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because banned is plural

Sent from my OptiMax powered Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Oct 19, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned because banned is plural
> 
> Sent from my OptiMax powered Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because banned is not plural. It's the past tense of ban.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because banned is not plural. It's the past tense of ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Oh yeah...i ban you meankng you are now 'banned'

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Oh yeah...i ban you meankng you are now 'banned'
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Long time no see gmaster1 


Banned though 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

banned simply because it's been a while since I banned you

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned because it's Friday night!!!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Long time no see gmaster1
> 
> 
> Banned though
> ...

Click to collapse





yo random sciencey dude who is ban-worthy but i cant ban him because hes an rc but who the hell cares! Banned :thumbup::beer:




jugg1es said:


> banned simply because it's been a while since I banned you
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse




banned because i could say the same bout you 




Pattttti said:


> Banned because it's Friday night!!!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because of the friday song...yes...you know what i mean...Its friday, friday! *repeats jingle* curse you patttttttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii and you medling kids! 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Mashkawizii (Oct 20, 2012)

Banned for banning three people who already banned other people thus ruining the fun of the thread Mr banhappy ban thread guy.

Phreaks play on the Fone, and the HTC Amaze 4G, - XML


----------



## gagdude (Oct 20, 2012)

Ecks Em Ell said:


> Banned for banning three people who already banned other people thus ruining the fun of the thread Mr banhappy ban thread guy.
> 
> Phreaks play on the Fone, and the HTC Amaze 4G, - XML

Click to collapse



Banned for f-ing with my brain by saying ban too many times

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 20, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for f-ing with my brain by saying ban too many times
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being weak minded


----------



## undercover (Oct 20, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned for being weak minded

Click to collapse



Banned for being a HYPNOTOAD 

Browsing from the app


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 20, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Banned for being a HYPNOTOAD
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Banned because im bored

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## aniket.sananse (Oct 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because im bored
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz you're bored...!  

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 20, 2012)

aniket.sananse said:


> Banned bcoz you're bored...!
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I like your taste in music


----------



## leezrd (Oct 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because banned is not plural. It's the past tense of ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 20, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a picture

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 20, 2012)

Ban myself for posting nonsense


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 20, 2012)

asf58967 said:


> Ban myself for posting nonsense

Click to collapse



Banned for self ban 
And cluttering the thread !

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for self ban
> And cluttering the thread !
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Tapatalk

Sent from my OptiMax powered Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 20, 2012)

Banned for talking using tapa.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for talking using tapa.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for sending it from a sending thing

Sent from my OptiMax powered Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 20, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for sending it from a sending thing
> 
> Sent from my OptiMax powered Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for an epic username and epic phone.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 20, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for an epic username and epic phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being original. You're just some dude on the net.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 20, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not being original. You're just some dude on the net.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for being very original


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 20, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for being very original

Click to collapse



Banned for being sarcastic

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 20, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for being sarcastic
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for forring. ( i got richts to make my own words >: D

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for talking using tapa.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for being 1 of 100,000 other people to use that signature.


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 20, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned for being 1 of 100,000 other people to use that signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a cool sig

Sent from me to you


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 20, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Banned for not having a cool sig
> 
> Sent from me to you

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing how cool a baby DJ is.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 20, 2012)

I ban you all for not realizing that xxxda-developers.com is now live

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I ban you all for not realizing that xxxda-developers.com is now live
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



FINALY! a site with najed phones...wait a sec...LYER!!! BANNED

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I ban you all for not realizing that xxxda-developers.com is now live
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz FU that's why :/


----------



## iDelta (Oct 20, 2012)

Banned for not understanding 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 20, 2012)

Banned because you are a noob on XDA-Developers.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 20, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned because you are a noob on XDA-Developers.

Click to collapse



So are you my noob...so are you my banned noob...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Mashkawizii (Oct 20, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned for being 1 of 100,000 other people to use that signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning people who were already banned ten bans ago.

Phreaks play on the Fone, and the HTC Amaze 4G, - XML


----------



## domini99 (Oct 20, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned for being 1 of 100,000 other people to use that signature.

Click to collapse



Who started with it?
When i started using it people started asking or they can use it 







Ecks Em Ell said:


> Banned for banning people who were already banned ten bans ago.
> 
> Phreaks play on the Fone, and the HTC Amaze 4G, - XML

Click to collapse



Banned for probarly also being banned somewere

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## DinoSoup (Oct 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Who started with it?
> When i started using it people started asking or they can use it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you quoted two people in your post, and have slightly poor grammar.

- Sent from a Starbucks.


----------



## mexigga (Oct 21, 2012)

DinoSoup said:


> Banned because you quoted two people in your post, and have slightly poor grammar.
> 
> - Sent from a Starbucks.

Click to collapse




I ban you for using Starbucks wifi to ban the person above you.


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

mexigga said:


> I ban you for using Starbucks wifi to ban the person above you.

Click to collapse



Banned because of mcdonalds wifi

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because of mcdonalds wifi
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a business hotspot like the others.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for not using a business hotspot like the others.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because hotel wifi is better

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because hotel wifi is better
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because wifi in my house is the best!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 21, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because wifi in my house is the best!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for claiming your's is the best

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for claiming your's is the best
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because wendys doesn't have wifi

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because wendys doesn't have wifi
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to leech of other peoples internet

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for trying to leech of other peoples internet
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because they welcome my leeching

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because they welcome my leeching
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using Droid 2. 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DinoSoup (Oct 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for using Droid 2.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for disliking the Droid 2.

- Sent from a Starbucks.


----------



## flammingcamel (Oct 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for using Droid 2.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using XDA

sent from TGFY aokp.
Fixing battery drain on your s3


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

DinoSoup said:


> Banned for disliking the Droid 2.
> 
> - Sent from a Starbucks.

Click to collapse




flammingcamel said:


> Banned for using XDA
> 
> sent from TGFY aokp.
> Fixing battery drain on your s3

Click to collapse



Banned for posting at the same time as each other

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 21, 2012)

flammingcamel said:


> Banned for using XDA
> 
> sent from TGFY aokp.
> Fixing battery drain on your s3

Click to collapse



Banned for fixing battery drain on s3

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for fixing battery drain on s3
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Crappy ban for having a crappy iPhone.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 21, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Crappy ban for having a crappy iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't have iPhone.
 I'm just signature trolling you

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I don't have iPhone.
> I'm just signature trolling you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stfu fanboy

BA BA BA BA BA BANHAMMER! 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## -Grift- (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned for calling a non iphone fanboy a fanboy.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Banned for calling a non iphone fanboy a fanboy.

Click to collapse



Noob fanboy, you're banned

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned. Just banned.


----------



## mackentosh (Oct 21, 2012)

bans a make her dance

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Grift- (Oct 21, 2012)

Haters gotta hate. BANNED


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Haters gotta hate. BANNED

Click to collapse



Y U NOOBS NO QUOTE BAN

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Y U NOOBS NO QUOTE BAN
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Y u no type lowercase?


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Y u no type lowercase?

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me.
Banned for not knowing.
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/y-u-no-guy

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## domini99 (Oct 21, 2012)

I OnLy TyPe MuLtIcAsE.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I OnLy TyPe MuLtIcAsE.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse











boborone said:


> Y U NOOBS NO QUOTE BAN
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Banned noob is banned

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## android88 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned noob is banned
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I ban you for banning a noob who didn't ban anybody. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## kwiggington (Oct 21, 2012)

Banning for not using the darkside of the force

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 21, 2012)

kwiggington said:


> Banning for not using the darkside of the force
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not being Emperor Palpatine.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## sidthegreatest (Oct 21, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not being Emperor Palpatine.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being on the Dark Side

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 21, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for being on the Dark Side
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being on the Light Side of the Force.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 21, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for being on the Light Side of the Force.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned you are for talking about star wars


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned you are for talking about star wars

Click to collapse



Banned for raising an objection against Star Wars!


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned from here, you are.  Yes, hmmm.

Sent from my AtAt using premium Greedo


----------



## huggs (Oct 21, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned from here, you are.  Yes, hmmm.
> 
> Sent from my AtAt using premium Greedo

Click to collapse



double banned for being yoda and for having the mark of the beast in your name


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 21, 2012)

huggs said:


> double banned for being yoda and for having the mark of the beast in your name

Click to collapse



Banned because you're huggs but you didn't hug me 

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## -Grift- (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned for wanting hugs...


----------



## nishant_713 (Oct 21, 2012)

banned for no-love statement...


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 21, 2012)

banned cause i have ics on my x10!!! and because its great
The winner says Greets poor banned


----------



## Sybregunne (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned coz you have an x10 mini.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 21, 2012)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz you have an x10 mini.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned coz I feel 
Its a HOAX that you have HOX! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## kwiggington (Oct 21, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not being Emperor Palpatine.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not being the sith emperor 
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

kwiggington said:


> Banned for not being the sith emperor
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using a DROID4

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for using a DROID4
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a DROID2

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for using a DROID2
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a problem with your *premium* potato

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because I have a problem with your *premium* potato
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing the premium potayto bans that has been going on for awhile

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## hell_lock (Oct 21, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for continuing the premium potayto bans that has been going on for awhile
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 21, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned for banning him!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for a cliche'd reason.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 21, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for a cliche'd reason.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your username isn't really specific.

**Men have become the tools of their tools**


----------



## hell_lock (Oct 21, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because your username isn't really specific.
> 
> **Men have become the tools of their tools**

Click to collapse



Banned becuz urs isnt specific too!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 21, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned becuz urs isnt specific too!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because this is XDA, not SMS! (the word "urs")

**Men have become the tools of their tools**


----------



## keenofhiphop (Oct 21, 2012)

banne because its a fckin x10 and ics on it and im knowin exactly what im sayin.

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> banne because its a fckin x10 and ics on it and im knowin exactly what im sayin.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it has a paltry 256MB of RAM

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## hell_lock (Oct 21, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> banne because its a fckin x10 and ics on it and im knowin exactly what im sayin.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned becuz u dont know the spelling of 'banned'

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




anasdcool71 said:


> Banned because this is XDA, not SMS! (the word "urs")
> 
> **Men have become the tools of their tools**

Click to collapse



Banned because it doesnt make any difference

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned becuz u dont know the spelling of 'banned'
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to ban me

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## kwiggington (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for using a DROID4
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok you got me there but banned for using a droid 2 


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

kwiggington said:


> Ok you got me there but banned for using a droid 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm using a Droid 1 now

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because I'm using a Droid 1 now
> 
> Sent from my Droid using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm using my brain


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2012)

banned because it's clearly too much for you

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned because it's clearly too much for you
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned because it's overclocked


----------



## xaragen (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned because i cannot post in developer thread :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 21, 2012)

xaragen said:


> Banned because i cannot post in developer thread :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for that!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned because im...in love...with my quad core processor *foreveralone.jpg*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned because you're a loser 

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because you're a loser
> 
> Sent from my Droid using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because why don't you kill him


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because why don't you kill him

Click to collapse



Banned because you encourage him to commit a crime.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you encourage him to commit a crime.

Click to collapse



Banned because there's nothing wrong with killing people


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there's nothing wrong with killing people

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't wanna go to jail

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because I don't wanna go to jail
> 
> Sent from my Droid using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because... Because it's too late to apologize


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because... Because it's too late to apologize

Click to collapse



Banned for making absolutely no sense 

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for making absolutely no sense
> 
> Sent from my Droid using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned becuase you're wrong. I thought about very important things and you didn't understand my intentions.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because... Because it's too late to apologize

Click to collapse



Banned because He's just a poor boy from a poor family
Spare him his life from this monstrosity


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because He's just a poor boy from a poor family
> Spare him his life from this monstrosity

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me instead of him!


----------



## bonell (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned for plagiarize 

Sent from my STM712HCZ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for banning me instead of him!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're above me -no homo-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're above me -no homo-

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm below you. yes, homo


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 21, 2012)

xaragen said:


> Banned because i cannot post in developer thread :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And then you have to post in offtpocic to get ten posts? 

Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> And then you have to post in offtpocic to get ten posts?
> 
> Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not making a ban

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for not making a ban
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that I'm not a mod.

Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App








I will be a mod. Soon.


----------



## gagdude (Oct 21, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not knowing that I'm not a mod.
> 
> Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for lying to me

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## JerryBYong (Oct 21, 2012)

This is getting retarded

Sent by a VenomViperVivo Tester


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

JerryBYong said:


> This is getting retarded
> 
> Sent by a VenomViperVivo Tester

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning
And banned for using a pronoun with no prior reference to its proper noun


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 22, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for being on the Light Side of the Force.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a trekkie (faux pas intended).


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 22, 2012)

huggs said:


> Banned for not banning
> And banned for using a pronoun with no prior reference to its proper noun

Click to collapse



Banned coz you were not banned.



soupmagnet said:


> Banned for being a trekkie (faux pas intended).

Click to collapse



Banned coz you were supposed to ban him.. :/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you were not banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned for telling people who they should be banning

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you were not banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll ban whoever I want to ban.


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 22, 2012)

Banned for living in Austin instead of Arlen

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nbsss (Oct 22, 2012)

Banned Coz I'm Aussie


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 22, 2012)

Nbsss said:


> Banned Coz I'm Aussie

Click to collapse



banned for flash!


----------



## hell_lock (Oct 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for flash!

Click to collapse



Banned for troll face

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2012)

banned for being an RC if no other reason

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 22, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for being an RC if no other reason
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



banned for being a juggler


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for excess girl pics on MM forums

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have a time to eat my lunch!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 22, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I don't have a time to eat my lunch!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned coz you never have *A* time for anything.


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you never have *A* time for anything.

Click to collapse



I'm not gonna ban you because I see that you're listening Linkin Park! Yeah \m/


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 22, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> I'm not gonna ban you because I see that you're listening Linkin Park! Yeah \m/

Click to collapse




Banned because linkin park sucks. Metallica rulez.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 22, 2012)

Banned. need I say why? 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## loneagl (Oct 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned. need I say why?
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping us guessing

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Oct 22, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Sybregunne (Oct 22, 2012)

Banned cause I like green

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk HD


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 22, 2012)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned cause I like green
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for being greedy.


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 22, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned for being greedy.

Click to collapse



Banned for truly believing that soup is attracted to magnets lololol


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 22, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for truly believing that soup is attracted to magnets lololol

Click to collapse



Banned for truly believing there is only one definition for the word "soup".


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned for truly believing there is only one definition for the word "soup".

Click to collapse



Banned for making me wonder what other definitions there are for the word soup.
I thought I knew all the slang there was to know.


----------



## veeman (Oct 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> Banned for making me wonder what other definitions there are for the word soup.
> I thought I knew all the slang there was to know.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that a soup can also mean mess or chaos.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 23, 2012)

Banned for making a custom avatar with your handle initials. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Oct 23, 2012)

asf58967 said:


> Banned for making a custom avatar with your handle initials.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because my avatar has my username written in it

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## elfysrfr (Oct 23, 2012)

Banned b/c you kept this thread going! 

And banning myself for being lazy and not typing out because!

Sent from my analog 1985 Motorola brick with battery backpack


----------



## wbchristmas (Oct 23, 2012)

elfysrfr said:


> Banned b/c you kept this thread going!
> 
> And banning myself for being lazy and not typing out because!
> 
> Sent from my analog 1985 Motorola brick with battery backpack

Click to collapse



Banned because you always have to get the last word in






¡dErP!


----------



## amifiq (Oct 23, 2012)

elfysrfr said:


> Banned b/c you kept this thread going!
> 
> And banning myself for being lazy and not typing out because!
> 
> Sent from my analog 1985 Motorola brick with battery backpack

Click to collapse



Banned coz, you have to ban the person above you. Not yourself.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sybregunne (Oct 23, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned coz, you have to ban the person above you. Not yourself.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm the only person above me.

Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz I'm the only person above me.
> 
> Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz here's a proof.

Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DD-Ripper (Oct 23, 2012)

Banned for Double Banning..!

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## mexigga (Oct 23, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for Double Banning..!
> 
> Sent from My Premium Calculator HD

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cassette tape as an avatar pic.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Oct 23, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned for having a cassette tape as an avatar pic.

Click to collapse



Banned because its called ART

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## scorpiopantera (Oct 23, 2012)

Banned for thinking anything can be "art"

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## DD-Ripper (Oct 23, 2012)

scorpiopantera said:


> Banned for thinking anything can be "art"
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because anything can be Art...even your butt...xD 

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## Xetro84 (Oct 23, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because anything can be Art...even your butt...xD
> 
> Sent from My Premium Calculator HD

Click to collapse



banned because he said "butt"


----------



## bluezr1 (Oct 23, 2012)

You're banned for stooping to his level and saying butt as well.  Haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 23, 2012)

bluezr1 said:


> You're banned for stooping to his level and saying butt as well.  Haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him! And you said "butt" too.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Sybregunne (Oct 23, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for banning him! And you said "butt" too.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for having no originality when banning.

Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned for having no originality when banning.
> 
> Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him straight

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 23, 2012)

Banned for one eye

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)

asf58967 said:


> Banned for one eye
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being horrible to one eyed people like myself haha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 23, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for being horrible to one eyed people like myself haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh.. Such a pity..
..
..
..BANNED!!

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 23, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Oh.. Such a pity..
> ..
> ..
> ..BANNED!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for pitying.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 23, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for pitying.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the "backhand peace" sign. 
(from what i read from wikipedia, its offensive to some countries)

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pablo7890 (Oct 23, 2012)

Banned for giving bans.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 23, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for using the "backhand peace" sign.
> (from what i read from wikipedia, its offensive to some countries)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned becayse no...its not rude unless u mean it to be. Depends on how you use it

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned becayse no...its not rude unless u mean it to be. Depends on how you use it
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



banned coz my thanks meter is a nice 2-3-4 :silly:


----------



## huggs (Oct 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz my thanks meter is a nice 2-3-4 :silly:

Click to collapse



banned cuz i made a liar of you :laugh:


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned cuz i made a liar of you :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because you thanked him to make him a liar.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## huggs (Oct 23, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you thanked him to make him a liar.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



banned cuz i thanked you just to ban you :laugh:


----------



## amifiq (Oct 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned cuz i made a liar of you :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the 2-3-4 number. (now its 236) 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sidthegreatest (Oct 24, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for breaking the 2-3-4 number. (now its 236)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for making no sense

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 24, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for making no sense
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being the greatest.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 24, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for making no sense
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not trying to understand.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 24, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for not trying to understand.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me. Guess that finally means I'm un-ban-able.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 24, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for not banning me. Guess that finally means I'm un-ban-able.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope.  Banned.


----------



## gagdude (Oct 24, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Nope.  Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without reason

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 24, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for banning without reason
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he gave a reason.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## mexigga (Oct 24, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because he gave a reason.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being just some dude.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 24, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned for being just some dude.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you used the same reason which I used couple days ago.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Nbsss (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned coz ur pic is upsidedown


----------



## Xetro84 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nbsss said:


> Banned coz ur pic is upsidedown

Click to collapse



banned cause i cant even see what your pic is showing....


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 24, 2012)

Xetro84 said:


> banned cause i cant even see what your pic is showing....

Click to collapse



Banned for not having your pic!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## sidthegreatest (Oct 24, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not having your pic!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to see another Dude's pic

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elfysrfr (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because I got distracted by this thread again while droppin a duce!

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## mexigga (Oct 25, 2012)

elfysrfr said:


> Banned because I got distracted by this thread again while droppin a duce!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone while dropping a deuce.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 25, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned for banning someone while dropping a deuce.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using MY Nexus 7.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for using MY Nexus 7.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting your devices mixed up. You have a SGS+

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for getting your devices mixed up. You have a SGS+
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for getting your dogs mixed up. Last time i checked you had just 1 black one :/


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for getting your dogs mixed up. Last time i checked you had just 1 black one :/

Click to collapse



Banned for being colour blind.. Cant you see there's 1 white dog

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## sidthegreatest (Oct 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being colour blind.. Cant you see there's 1 white dog
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for discrimination against the colour blind..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being colour blind.. Cant you see there's 1 white dog
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



didnt u used to have a black one? :/


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> didnt u used to have a black one? :/

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning him.

Sent from my Awesome HTC Wildfire S powered by a tweaked Sense 2.1


----------



## sidthegreatest (Oct 25, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for not banning him.
> 
> Sent from my Awesome HTC Wildfire S powered by a tweaked Sense 2.1

Click to collapse



Banned for your name sounding like some weird creepy guy on the net..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 25, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for your name sounding like some weird creepy guy on the net..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you are the greatest

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Oct 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking you are the greatest
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your name resembles song hanger18 by megadeth

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 25, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz your name resembles song hanger18 by megadeth
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for talking nonsense

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 25, 2012)

Banned for doing the same

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## loneagl (Oct 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for talking nonsense
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a nice phone..I am thinking of switching to it.how's it?

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sidthegreatest (Oct 25, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for a nice phone..I am thinking of switching to it.how's it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for asking advice from the guy u just banned


----------



## bonell (Oct 25, 2012)

Banned for pointing the obvious

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 25, 2012)

bonell said:


> Banned for pointing the obvious
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a bone and double "l" in your nick.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## pablo7890 (Oct 25, 2012)

Banned for being Senior Member.

Tąpnięte z Desire dzięki Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 25, 2012)

pablo7890 said:


> Banned for being Senior Member.
> 
> Tąpnięte z Desire dzięki Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 25, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Banned for not
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping the baconator to yourself and not sharing the bacon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## elfysrfr (Oct 25, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for keeping the baconator to yourself and not sharing the bacon.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for whining about not getting bacon!

Sent from a 1985 Analog Motorola Brick using cellular telepathy


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 25, 2012)

elfysrfr said:


> Banned for whining about not getting bacon!
> 
> Sent from a 1985 Analog Motorola Brick using cellular telepathy

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 25, 2012)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



I ban you for creating this annoying thread! 

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps


----------



## elfysrfr (Oct 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person.

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving ME bacon!

Sent from a 1985 Analog Motorola Brick using cellular telepathy


----------



## elfysrfr (Oct 25, 2012)

Heres some bacon....Banned for double posting 

Sent from a 1985 Analog Motorola Brick using cellular telepathy


----------



## DD-Ripper (Oct 26, 2012)

elfysrfr said:


> Heres some bacon....Banned for double posting
> 
> Sent from a 1985 Analog Motorola Brick using cellular telepathy

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm Vegan.

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because I'm Vegan.
> 
> Sent from My Premium Calculator HD

Click to collapse



hey, we're all bacon eaters!

Banned.


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> hey, we're all bacon eaters!
> 
> Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't give me credit for the bacon trend I started.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned for being a credit whore


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned because you didn't give me credit for the bacon strend I started.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Zeus started the trend;you merely followed it

Banned maxima


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned for standing up for my rights! 

Get up stand up stand up for your rights. Don't ever give up the fight, stand up for your rights!!  Bob Marley...!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned because I have the right to do so!

**Men have become the tools of their tools**


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Oct 26, 2012)

flammingcamel said:


> Banned for using XDA
> 
> sent from TGFY aokp.
> Fixing battery drain on your s3

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a hot girl.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------




oscar996 said:


> Banned for not being a hot girl.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned myself for being too high. Goodnuight xda

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2012)

oscar996 said:


> Banned for not being a hot girl.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for wrong grammar.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 26, 2012)

Are u really vegan? That's cool! Are u raw vegan?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned for wrong grammar.

Click to collapse



banned for an avatar that is unrecognizable :/
What is it?


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for an avatar that is unrecognizable :/
> What is it?

Click to collapse



banned for not recognizing that the avatar is from one of gaming history's failed franchises.

Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War


----------



## DD-Ripper (Oct 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned for not recognizing that the avatar is from one of gaming history's failed franchises.
> 
> Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War

Click to collapse



Banned for using the avatar of one of the of gaming history's failed franchises...

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for using the avatar of one of the of gaming history's failed franchises...
> 
> Sent from My Premium Calculator HD

Click to collapse



i kinda liked the gameplay, ya know -_-

Banned for using the word "for" repeatedly, hence rendering the sentence "not understandable"


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> i kinda liked the gameplay, ya know -_-
> 
> Banned for using the word "for" repeatedly, hence rendering the sentence "not understandable"

Click to collapse



Banned as he just used " for " once
And "of " more.... 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 26, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned as he just used " for " once
> And "of " more....
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for this annoying squirrel in your sig!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 26, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for this annoying squirrel in your sig!

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking that squirrel...

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned for making my mood down with that angry face expression 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 26, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for making my mood down with that angry face expression
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for showing me your tongue.


----------



## mexigga (Oct 26, 2012)

elfysrfr said:


> Banned for not giving ME bacon!
> 
> Sent from a 1985 Analog Motorola Brick using cellular telepathy

Click to collapse



Banned for still using a 1985 device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 26, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned for still using a 1985 device.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banne for using a Nexus 7, which I want

Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 26, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banne for using a Nexus 7, which I want
> 
> Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for spam!

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 26, 2012)

banned for unfair decisions :/
First Galaxy Nexus doesn't launch here and now Motorola is wrapping up all operations 
I was about to buy a damn Droid Razr!! >.<


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for unfair decisions :/
> First Galaxy Nexus doesn't launch here and now Motorola is wrapping up all operations
> I was about to buy a damn Droid Razr!! >.<

Click to collapse



Banned for airing your phone issues 




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for a nice phone..I am thinking of switching to it.how's it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting an xperia s, get an xperia t


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for wanting an xperia s, get an xperia t
> 
> P.s this phone is great
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for getting xperia t with a have official jb soon ! :banghead:

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Banned for getting xperia t with a have official jb soon ! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I said I had xperia t, I never said that. I was telling someone else to get it instead of the xperia s

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I said I had xperia t, I never said that. I was telling someone else to get it instead of the xperia s
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored 




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I'm bored
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being bored, go out get a girlfriend or something

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned for banning me.


May the paradox begin! 




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for banning me.
> 
> 
> May the paradox begin!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for staring a paradox


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being bored, go out get a girlfriend or something
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for jealous have a girlfriend 

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for *starting* a paradox
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a Grammar Nazi 




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned because I'm a Grammar Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a nazi of any kind

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned for using a phone which I never heard of

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 26, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for using a phone which I never heard of
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for out of topics. :what:

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for using a phone which I never heard of
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not googling LT26i








suyisaster said:


> Banned for out of topics. :what:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps

Click to collapse



Banned for being last


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Oct 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not googling LT26i
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 2 users in same post


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for banning 2 users in same post

Click to collapse



Banned for improper use of english

Two not 2

:banghead:

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for improper use of english
> 
> Two not 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz 2 is two.
U DUN NO NUMBERZ?!?!

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned coz 2 is two.
> U DUN NO NUMBERZ?!?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I don't know numbers

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I don't know numbers
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you know them.


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned for not giving examples of numbers. 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 26, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for not giving examples of numbers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting examples.


----------



## jeromeb4u (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned for asking examples

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 26, 2012)

jeromeb4u said:


> Banned for asking examples
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using LG!


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for using LG!

Click to collapse



Banned for upside down face

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for upaide down face
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning other's due to profile picture.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for banning other's due to profile picture.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 26, 2012)

jeromeb4u said:


> Banned for asking examples
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse








Pattttti said:


> Banned for wanting examples.

Click to collapse











icephatom said:


> Banned for not giving examples of numbers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse











Pattttti said:


> Banned for thinking you know them.

Click to collapse











Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I don't know numbers
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse




A ban cannot extend to so many posts....
Topic : just numbers
And examples being the key word 
 I Ban you all....for doing this....



Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 26, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> A ban cannot extend to so many posts....
> Topic : just numbers
> And examples being the key word
> I Ban you all....for doing this....
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned! You can't ban so much people!


----------



## Kobrax (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned for feeling the need to explain the meaning behind your post 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 26, 2012)

LoL!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 26, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned! You can't ban so much people!

Click to collapse



Its so many... Not much.... 
:banghead::banghead:

Banned for improper grammar

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## bluezr1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Its so many... Not much....
> :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Banned for improper grammar
> ...

Click to collapse



Your banned because liquid hasn't dropped their updated rom yet, so I'm feeling the need to take it out on someone else.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned for using numeric inside your username. 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## bluezr1 (Oct 26, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for using numeric inside your username.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, well I just banded you back. Haha  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 26, 2012)

bluezr1 said:


> Yeah, well I just banded you back. Haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for some of the worst grammar I've seen in this thread.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned for criticizing other's grammar 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 26, 2012)

LoL LoL LoL!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 26, 2012)

Bannes for lol

Time for random words:
Fish
Sand
Horse
Cat
Cup
Dog
Brick
Stone
Kaboom
Lolza
Remote control
Hair
Venz
Modem
Android
Wifi
Idiot
Fail
Stuff
Art
Chicken
Cow
Goat
Cowbut
Paper
Ban

Sent
From
My
Sending
Thing
.
.


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 26, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Bannes for lol
> 
> Time for random words:
> Fish
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for too much ENTER!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for too much ENTER!

Click to collapse



Bannned
Because
This
Is
Fun
Even
Though
It
Takes
A
Long
Time
To
Do
Just
To
Write
A
Ban
That
Will
Take
Forever
To
Write
Because
I'm
Repeating
My
Self

That's
Right,
I'm
A
*Premium*
Potayto. 
Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Bannned
> Because
> This
> Is
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not drunk enough to smarten up your thoughts


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 26, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I'm not drunk enough to smarten up your thoughts

Click to collapse



Banned for not being drunk enough


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for not being drunk enough

Click to collapse



Banned because you were


----------



## elfysrfr (Oct 26, 2012)

Ban anyone not from Texas!

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




elfysrfr said:


> Ban anyone not from Texas!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Also ban if your from Dallas! Dallas sucks

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 26, 2012)

elfysrfr said:


> Ban anyone not from Texas!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding the rules of this game


----------



## masri1987 (Oct 26, 2012)

Banning myself, just cuz

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 27, 2012)

I ban everyone because Hurricane Sandy will be here soon 

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> I ban everyone because Hurricane Sandy will be here soon
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot about me


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 27, 2012)

Banned for having almost as many posts as Orb.


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

Banned for banning people. 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## KonstantinKeller (Oct 27, 2012)

I ban you all for posting on this thread!


----------



## amifiq (Oct 27, 2012)

KonstantinKeller said:


> I ban you all for posting on this thread!

Click to collapse



You're trying to ban 39K of people?
No way. You're banned.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## elfysrfr (Oct 27, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for not understanding the rules of this game

Click to collapse



Banned cause you made me take my ball and run home

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Terry_blair (Oct 27, 2012)

I ban the rest of you that never gave thanks when they should have

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for banning me
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for that cliche :/

Sent.... just sent!!

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




Terry_blair said:


> I ban the rest of you that never gave thanks when they should have
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz I was supposed to ban you. Stupid xda app :/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## sidthegreatest (Oct 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for that cliche :/
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using the stupid xda app instead of Tapatalk


----------



## blackinjun (Oct 27, 2012)

Soon there will be an official BlackInjun ban left here.  I just have to decide who's post is worthy of it while keeping in mind that this type of ban will be a great weight on that posters shoulder's both physically and emotionally.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> Soon there will be an official BlackInjun ban left here.  I just have to decide who's post is worthy of it while keeping in mind that this type of ban will be a great weight on that posters shoulder's both physically and emotionally.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to make me read that crap

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for trying to make me read that crap
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word ''crap''

Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for using the word ''crap''
> 
> Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for reusing it

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

Banned for using it 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for using it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not pointing the post to a particular person, therefore yours is invalid


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 27, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned for not pointing the post to a particular person, therefore yours is invalid

Click to collapse



banned for the running red light :|


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not thinking
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because random.org told me. 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

There is no end to this. I summon charizard to ban all of you!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 27, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> There is no end to this. I summon charizard to ban all of you!

Click to collapse



Blastoise Ban!


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

Pikachu lightning bolt ban! 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Pikachu lightning bolt ban!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Magikarp used ban hammer. 

Opponent has been banned

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 27, 2012)

Banned for having a "VIRGIN" mobile  

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for having a "VIRGIN" mobile
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because phones are incapable of giving consent, which means they can't have sex

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## sidthegreatest (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because phones are incapable of giving consent, which means they can't have sex
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for obviously having tried that out

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for obviously having tried that out
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I rape inanimate objects

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

Banned for using the word rape 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for using the word rape
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for reusing it

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for reusing it
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for reinventing the wheel


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for reinventing the wheel

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting in rims.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for not putting in rims.

Click to collapse



Banned because he doesn't have enough tools


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

Banned for not giving examples of wheel's company 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for not giving examples of wheel's company
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because Hot Wheels


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Hot Wheels

Click to collapse



Banned because matchbox cars are better

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because matchbox cars are better
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because sure


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

Banned because not sure

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Oct 27, 2012)

Banned cuz u make no sense 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Banned cuz u make no sense
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I make dollars not sense (cents)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I make dollars not sense (cents)
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be smart, but obviously failing 

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## sidthegreatest (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I make dollars not sense (cents)
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making LAME jokes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 27, 2012)

banned

Funfact: i am colorblind 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> banned
> 
> Funfact: i am colorblind
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Oh...so sorry

That explains weird choice of colours...

unbanned 

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for trying to be smart, but obviously failing
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on trolls :-/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for hating on trolls :-/
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



I didn't say that...

Its just for MTM 

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## mathew1234 (Oct 27, 2012)

Banned for not saying that 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

mathew1234 said:


> Banned for not saying that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



BAAAAAAAAAAANEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## hsn97 (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAANEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Banned for ryting it so looonngggg!!!

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

hsn97 said:


> Banned for ryting it so looonngggg!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSS IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSS LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG POOOOOOOOOOOOST, IIIIIIISN'T IIIIIIIIIIIIT?

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSS IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSS LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG POOOOOOOOOOOOST, IIIIIIISN'T IIIIIIIIIIIIT?
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Banned for being an RC


----------



## vedhasd (Oct 27, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned for being an RC

Click to collapse



Banned for being nick fury

एक्स.डि.ए डेव्हलपर्स ऐप वापरुन, MB526 ने प्रकाशित


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 27, 2012)

vedhasd said:


> Banned for being nick fury
> 
> एक्स.डि.ए डेव्हलपर्स ऐप वापरुन, MB526 ने प्रकाशित

Click to collapse



Banned for not having any good reason to Ban me


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

banned for no good reason

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 27, 2012)

vedhasd said:


> Banned for being nick fury
> 
> एक्स.डि.ए डेव्हलपर्स ऐप वापरुन, MB526 ने प्रकाशित

Click to collapse



Banned for writing Xda in Marathi

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> banned for no good reason
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Banned for very good reason


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 27, 2012)

huggs said:


> Banned for very good reason

Click to collapse



Banned for being from internet.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for trying to be smart, but obviously failing
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to point out smartness and succeeding

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem 

EDIT: oh...for petes sake...why am i always banning the already banned...


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for trying to point out smartness and succeeding
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem
> 
> EDIT: oh...for petes sake...why am i always banning the already banned...

Click to collapse



Banned for always bannig the person who was banned before...


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for always bannig the person who was banned before...

Click to collapse



Banned because im just on time now...i am...arnt i?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because im just on time now...i am...arnt i?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because you're always late to the party

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you're always late to the party
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for... Never mind! Let's get the party started!


----------



## TheJakeG92 (Oct 28, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for... Never mind! Let's get the party started!

Click to collapse



Banned! You aren't partying hard enough!


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for persuading people to party the whole day. 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for persuading people to party the whole day.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a party pooper

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 28, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a party pooper
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned coz


Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz
> 
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a person having a poop

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 28, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for posting a person having a poop
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned for saying the word pooper and then banning me for showing you one! XD


----------



## elfysrfr (Oct 28, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for posting a person having a poop
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because feces is funnier than poop! Oh sh!t I just sharted! 

Also, ban my phone for auto correcting the word shart...stoopid fone

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 28, 2012)

elfysrfr said:


> Banned because feces is funnier than poop! Oh sh!t I just sharted!
> 
> Also, ban my phone for auto correcting the word shart...stoopid fone
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a stoopid fone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for scolding phone stupid 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## elfysrfr (Oct 28, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for owning a stoopid fone
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on my phone that can school any Sony garbage

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned because life sucks then you die.


----------



## CyberScopes (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned cause u really have no life

/==(CyberScopes)==\


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 28, 2012)

CyberScopes said:


> Banned cause u really have no life
> 
> /==(CyberScopes)==\

Click to collapse



Banned because there is a lot of snow outside and I hate winter!!!


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for hating winter. 
My country does not have winter and I have never experienced winter before 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for not knowing it.
Winter is pretty fun, but the not fun side is;
I turn on the radio:
"A car accident has happened at the highway and due that its closed."

FUUUUUUUUUUUU.......

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for using the word know instead of experiencing... 
I see. Did not thought of the high accident rate during winter before 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for using the word know instead of experiencing...
> I see. Did not thought of the high accident rate during winter before
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about a lot of stuff, chill your brain


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for im bored today:banghead:

Phone: Xperia Arc S+Unlocked BL
Kernel: FusioN v3.5
Rom: [AOKP][JB][RC]KXP for ARC/ARC S[BUILD4]
Baseband: 77


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Banned for im bored today:banghead:
> 
> Phone: Xperia Arc S+Unlocked BL
> Kernel: FusioN v3.5
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because better bored than sick :/


----------



## amifiq (Oct 28, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for using the word know instead of experiencing...
> I see. Did not thought of the high accident rate during winter before
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being ICEphantom but never experience winter.
Ps: Hi fellow Galaxy Sl~!


Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for mocking me
Hi there. Saw you around at sl forum before 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## A2Trip (Oct 28, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Banned for mocking me
> Hi there. Saw you around at sl forum before
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned...(out of nowhere lol)

Sent From My Motorola Atrix 2/MB860 Running ICS 4.0.4 OTA On SCV7!


----------



## r1tesh (Oct 28, 2012)

BANNED.....WTF

Sent from my THE BEAST using xda premium


----------



## hell_lock (Oct 28, 2012)

r1tesh said:


> BANNED.....WTF
> 
> Sent from my THE BEAST using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for sayin that

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## aniket.sananse (Oct 28, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned for sayin that
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned u for rejecting that..!   

HTC ONE S
Samsung Tab 2 10.1
Xperia Arc

Hit thanks If I helped u


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 28, 2012)

aniket.sananse said:


> Banned u for rejecting that..!
> 
> HTC ONE S
> Samsung Tab 2 10.1
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because this is my 800th post and I like even numbers... 

Sent from a Paranoid Nexus 7 with XDA Premium!


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 28, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned because this is my 800th post and I like even numbers...
> 
> Sent from a Paranoid Nexus 7 with XDA Premium!

Click to collapse



Banned for being 800th post spammer

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 28, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned because this is my 800th post and I like even numbers...
> 
> Sent from a Paranoid Nexus 7 with XDA Premium!

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming in 800 posts.


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 28, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for spamming in 800 posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same thing.


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 28, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for being 800th post spammer
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Banned for being faster than me!


----------



## krzykwa (Oct 28, 2012)

I ban you for keeping this post going


Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 28, 2012)

krzykwa said:


> I ban you for keeping this post going
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping such username!! 
What the heck!!  does it even make any proper word ??

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 28, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for keeping such username!!
> What the heck!!  does it even make any proper word ??
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not undestanding. His username sounds like he was Polish :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Marinake (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for too much t in user name.

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 28, 2012)

Marinake said:


> Banned for too much t in user name.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not being original... You're the 123456789th person using the same banned reason


----------



## mexigga (Oct 28, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not being original... You're the 123456789th person using the same banned reason

Click to collapse



Banned for having the wrong count

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 28, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned for having the wrong count
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I just don't like math...


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 28, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I just don't like math...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a serial banner  

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 4, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## gagdude (Oct 28, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Banned for being a serial banner
> 
> Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 4, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a CEREAL banner

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for 'Green Jello/Jelly' related ban

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 28, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for 'Green Jello/Jelly' related ban
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because OMG im Nick Fury

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Oct 28, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Banned because OMG im Nick Fury
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to assemble the Avengers

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## azoller1 (Oct 29, 2012)

I ban all of you for banning everyone else!!!!! Its not nice to ban people!!! Lol....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 29, 2012)

azoller1 said:


> I ban all of you for banning everyone else!!!!! Its not nice to ban people!!! Lol....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not understanding how to play this game

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## azoller1 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll guess I'll ban myself for not playing it right, oh darn I'm still not playing it right....lol 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mallen462 (Oct 29, 2012)

I super ban all of you 

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 29, 2012)

Banned for external underwear banning abuse....double banned if there's skidz in them!

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for external underwear banning abuse....double banned if there's skidz in them!
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because fastboot wont work on this computer


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> banned because fastboot wont work on this computer

Click to collapse



Banned for having a crappy computer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## T10NAZ (Oct 29, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for having a crappy computer.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for having a good computer


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for having a crappy computer.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because its not my computer







T10NAZ said:


> banned for having a good computer

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel like it


Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because its not my computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a weird occupation 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 29, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for having a weird occupation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for sitting idle. Get a job! At least he got a job.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for sitting idle. Get a job! At least he got a job.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading what my occupation is

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not reading what my occupation is
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i did. you got an occupation. Your job (based on your profile) is f****ing everyone.

I got an i9003. Do you?


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned because i did. you got an occupation. Your job (based on your profile) is f****ing everyone.
> 
> I got an i9003. Do you?

Click to collapse



Banned because F*** all = nothing

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned because i did. you got an occupation. Your job (based on your profile) is f****ing everyone.
> 
> I got an i9003. Do you?

Click to collapse



Banned coz of wrong spelling , its f***ing not f**** ing 
You gave extra * 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned coz of wrong spelling , its f***ing not f**** ing
> You gave extra *
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a spelling nazi:thumbdown:

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## amifiq (Oct 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because F*** all = nothing
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because it IS something.
TIME FOR GRAMMAR~
f*** is a verb. 
Example: hayden f*** all. 

I got an i9003. Do you?


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned because it IS something.
> TIME FOR GRAMMAR~
> f*** is a verb.
> Example: hayden f*** all.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to teach me something

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for trying to teach me something
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not learning 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for not learning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want to learn

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## amifiq (Oct 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I don't want to learn
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because your xperia is paranoid.

I got an i9003. Do you?


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned because your xperia is paranoid.
> 
> I got an i9003. Do you?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have an i9003

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I don't have an i9003
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



You don't have i9003 that's your fault not his.
Banned

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 29, 2012)

Banned coz am in a fix whether to unlock bootloader officially or unofficially!! :banghead:

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 29, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz am in a fix whether to unlock bootloader officially or unofficially!! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who actually youre banning? 
Banned!!

I got an i9003. Do you?


----------



## mallen462 (Oct 29, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Who actually youre banning?
> Banned!!
> 
> I got an i9003. Do you?

Click to collapse



I'm actually banning you "banned"

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> I'm actually banning you "banned"
> 
> Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You forgot I already banned you
Banned

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 29, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> You forgot I already banned you
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well now you're banned .... So you can't ban anyone....

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Well now you're banned .... So you can't ban anyone....
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not real


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not real

Click to collapse



irobot ban!

Sent from my roomba using 1011001 premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> irobot ban!
> 
> Sent from my roomba using 1011001 premium

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising apple's robots


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 29, 2012)

Banned for swearing (ap**e) and not liking robots

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for swearing (ap**e) and not liking robots
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an apple


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for advertising apple's robots

Click to collapse



Isaac Asimov bans U.

Sent from my Robbie using three laws premium


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 29, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Isaac Asimov bans U.
> 
> Sent from my Robbie using three laws premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using Robbie to post on xda. 

Sent from my XT912


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 29, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Banned for using Robbie to post on xda.
> 
> Sent from my XT912

Click to collapse



Banned for having this case on your phone.

Sent from my Ewok using r2d2 premium


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for having this case on your phone.
> 
> Sent from my Ewok using r2d2 premium

Click to collapse



You don't have this case on your phone ?
Banned

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> You don't have this case on your phone ?
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a mistake


----------



## gagdude (Oct 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're a mistake

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU'RE a mistake

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## hell_lock (Oct 30, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because YOU'RE a mistake
> 
> Sent from my Droid using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ur a mistake too! 
Banned x2 because u r not a dude!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## gagdude (Oct 30, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned cuz ur a mistake too!
> Banned x2 because u r not a dude!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because my username clearly states I am a dude of gag

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because my username clearly states I am a dude of gag
> 
> Sent from my Droid using xda premium

Click to collapse



But you are already banned .
Banned again 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## elfysrfr (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> But you are already banned .
> Banned again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the HTCDev site is jacked up and I.can't root my one x, and it has absolutely nothing to do with anything you said!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## bluezr1 (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> But you are already banned .
> Banned again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



What is wrong with you people? You do realize that if you ban everyone there'll be no one left to ban. And if the devs decide to join in nobody will be left to build roms for my phone. 

So I'm banning you for going along with everyone else in banning everyone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amifiq (Oct 30, 2012)

bluezr1 said:


> What is wrong with you people? You do realize that if you ban everyone there'll be no one left to ban. And if the devs decide to join in nobody will be left to build roms for my phone.
> 
> So I'm banning you for going along with everyone else in banning everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, who cares? Use stock roms lol. Banned!

I got an i9003. Do you?


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 30, 2012)

Bob Marley will banned anyone who is against the herb! .)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Sensation-al! (Oct 30, 2012)

Bob Marley is rolling in his grave right now because stupid kids think he's a weed mascot. Leave the poor guy alone. Banned for that

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sensation-al! said:


> Bob Marley is rolling in his grave right now because stupid kids think he's a weed mascot. Leave the poor guy alone. Banned for that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because the only way for bob marley to roll is if you push him down a hill


----------



## gagdude (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> banned because the only way for bob marley to roll is if you push him down a hill

Click to collapse



Banned because he could be Rolling in the Deep

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not real

Click to collapse



Banned for you got it wrong this time 
This Ghost is Real....

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------




gagdude said:


> Banned because he could be Rolling in the Deep
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising Adele's song! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned for not advertising bob Marley songs! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Banned for not advertising bob Marley songs!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to get people to advertise in off-topic

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for getting your dogs mixed up. Last time i checked you had just 1 black one :/

Click to collapse



Banned for being a VJ from 1989

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 30, 2012)

asf58967 said:


> Banned for being a VJ from 1989
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz i was born in 1990 :/


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i was born in 1990 :/

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're not a DJ! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Oct 30, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i was born in 1990 :/

Click to collapse



Banned because I was too!I still muse about the glorious past years.we old timers should get together some time...

":::Sent from the rainforest between the 7 hills:::"


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned bc you think being born in 1990 somehow makes you an old timer. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loneagl (Oct 30, 2012)

asf58967 said:


> Banned bc you think being born in 1990 somehow makes you an old timer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## kwiggington (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 30, 2012)

kwiggington said:


>

Click to collapse



banned for adding Shazam to Ban.


----------



## amifiq (Oct 30, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Bob Marley will banned anyone who is against the herb! .)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeahh..right.. Share some of it? 
...no?
Youre banned.

I got an i9003. Do you?


----------



## sidthegreatest (Oct 30, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Yeahh..right.. Share some of it?
> ...no?
> Youre banned.
> 
> I got an i9003. Do you?

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't have an i9003

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 30, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned cause I don't have an i9003
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz you can interchange your no in Sig to gt-I9003 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 30, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz you can interchange your no in Sig to gt-I9003
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having the same phone as me.

I got an MT11i. Do you?


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 30, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned for having the same phone as me.
> 
> I got an MT11i. Do you?

Click to collapse



Banned coz you just did what I wrote above

And you're lying

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Oct 30, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz you just did what I wrote above
> 
> And you're lying
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not trusting me. :'(
Say sorry.

I got an i9003. Do you?


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned for wanting an apology

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Pat. (Oct 30, 2012)

Band on the run (Wings)


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Pat. said:


> Band on the run (Wings)

Click to collapse



Banned for typing sh!t

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for typing sh!t
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not banned because I totally agree with you!


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Not banned because I totally agree with you!

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for not banning me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting banned

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not getting banned
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Simply banned for banning me 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Simply banned for banning me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for owning an HTC explorer

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for owning an HTC explorer
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for not owning it !

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for not owning it !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because, why would I want to?

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because, why would I want to?
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't have Xperia s 

PS -
Let me be a mod some day I will find a reason to ban you 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned cause I don't have Xperia s
> 
> PS -
> Let me be a mod some day I will find a reason to ban you
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you want to be a mod just to ban me for real 

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you want to be a mod just to ban me for real
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for getting trolled 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for getting trolled
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because trolls don't belong here they belong in cages

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because trolls don't belong here they belong in cages
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned coz you belong to zoo 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned coz you belong to zoo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because my sister is already in the zoo, no room for me 

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because my sister is already in the zoo, no room for me
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because there is always room


----------



## blackinjun (Oct 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because there is always room

Click to collapse



And there it is.
husam666 has received an official BlackInjun ban.

You may now start on the road to recovery. I will allow at least 75% recovery and the fact is you will probably not draw my ire for a couple of months anyway.


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

blackinjun said:


> And there it is.
> husam666 has received an official BlackInjun ban.
> 
> You may now start on the road to recovery. I will allow at least 75% recovery and the fact is you will probably not draw my ire for a couple of months anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for talking nonsense or being high

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned for thinking he is high

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for thinking he is high
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Banned for too much red in your sig.


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for too much red in your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for having no sig

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for having no sig
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because what the hell does A310e even mean?

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> banned because what the hell does A310e even mean?
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are dumb 
PS
Its my phones model no. xD

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> banned because what the hell does A310e even mean?
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned coz I think you're purposely acting like a dumb person.... 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz I think you're purposely acting like a dumb person....
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm not 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz I think you're purposely acting like a dumb person....
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you went full retard


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned coz I'm not
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz that wasn't for you.... Check the quoted text.... 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> Banned because you went full retard

Click to collapse



Banned for constantly spamming by saying nonsensical things even in Off topic threads... :banghead:

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned for playing yahtzee with yourself

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 30, 2012)

CyberScopes said:


> Banned cause u really have no life
> 
> /==(CyberScopes)==\

Click to collapse




banned because your avatar looks ALOT like mine






asf58967 said:


> Banned for playing yahtzee with yourself
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because...Dont you have anything else to do???

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 30, 2012)

No.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat. (Oct 31, 2012)

B&


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 31, 2012)

asf58967 said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning







Pat. said:


> B&

Click to collapse



Banned for not typing proper english

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## Thomas vdb (Oct 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for banning a poor guy who can't type proper english

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned for pointing out the obvious

Sent from my rather strange faulting Acer E320!!!


----------



## Pat. (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned for having numbers after your name indicating you didn't think of it first.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned for not banning the bannist above

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pat. (Oct 31, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for not banning the bannist above
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being wrong


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 31, 2012)

Pat. said:


> Banned for being wrong

Click to collapse



Banned for no display picture

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for no display picture
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for display picture.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 31, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for display picture.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned without any reason 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 31, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned without any reason
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why?! Why did you ban me?  BANNED!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Why?! Why did you ban me?  BANNED!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



banned for posting here and expecting not to be banned!


----------



## droidiser (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned because I find you whenever I open this thread (even after months)


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 31, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned because I find you whenever I open this thread (even after months)

Click to collapse



Banned because you come to this thread too often and making a load on xda servers 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned because I find you whenever I open this thread (even after months)

Click to collapse



banned coz someone's gotta keep this thread alive. :good:


----------



## droidiser (Oct 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz someone's gotta keep this thread alive.. :good:

Click to collapse



Banned for using two full stops!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for using two full stops!

Click to collapse



Banned coz i used just one! :/


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i used just one! :/

Click to collapse



Banned coz you didn't use even 1 this time .


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## droidiser (Oct 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i used just one! :/

Click to collapse



Banned for editing the list and making me look fool okerface:


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned because your a fetus.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz you didn't use even 1 this time .
> 
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz i cannot use an exclamation mark and a full stop together.
It will look weird.! <---


----------



## amifiq (Oct 31, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for editing the list and making me look fool okerface:

Click to collapse



Banned because you ARE one.

I got an i9003. Do you?


----------



## If Then Else (Oct 31, 2012)

amifiq said:


> Banned because you ARE one.
> 
> I got an i9003. Do you?

Click to collapse



Banned for having an i9003!


----------



## loneagl (Oct 31, 2012)

If Then Else said:


> Banned for having an i9003!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I9003 rocks.duh!

":::Sent from the rainforest between the 7 hills:::"


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned for supporting support 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned for not suporting suporting suport.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for not suporting suporting suport.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for eating out all the P's.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 31, 2012)

Baned coz they taste great

( EDIT: n's doesnt taste)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Banned for eating Apple. Hate them but there is no need for violence. Keep it nice.
> Although I used that picture on my whatsapp profile for over  a year now
> Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bandanna ban


----------



## Pattttti (Oct 31, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Banned for eating Apple. Hate them but there is no need for violence. Keep it nice.
> Although I used that picture on my whatsapp profile for over  a year now
> Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for "always trying to keep the forum clean" and spamming in this thread with us 

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Bandanna ban

Click to collapse



Banned for being faster than me


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for "always trying to keep the forum clean" and spamming in this thread with us
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you just can't beat the ban master


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you just can't beat the ban master

Click to collapse



Ikr. Noone can beat me now...wait a second...banned for not saying im the ban master...with the power of 100 gods i ban thy with the ultimate BAN-HAMMER!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Ikr. Noone can beat me now...wait a second...banned for not saying im the ban master...with the power of 100 gods i ban thy with the ultimate BAN-HAMMER!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that any power in existence can ban me


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned for thinking your omnipotent

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned because my One X+ will arrive until Monday...



jugg1es said:


> Banned for thinking your omnipotent
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 31, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Banned because my One X+ will arrive until Monday...

Click to collapse



Banned for bragging about it 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## Rubenyz (Oct 31, 2012)

Ban.....

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 31, 2012)

RubenStauttener said:


> Ban.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using your full real name as xda  username

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryno_666 (Oct 31, 2012)

Halloween ban!

Sent from my EVIL using 666 premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Halloween ban!
> 
> Sent from my EVIL using 666 premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using Holiday bans


----------



## Monk4Life (Nov 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Banned for using Holiday bans

Click to collapse



Banned for not being "Quietly Brilliant".


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 1, 2012)

Monk4Life said:


> Banned for not being "Quietly Brilliant".

Click to collapse



Banned coz his avatar says "Quietly Brilliant" 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## droidiser (Nov 1, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned coz his avatar says "Quietly Brilliant"
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're the person above me!


----------



## Svardskampe (Nov 1, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned because you're the person above me!

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig is begging for thanks clicks like two catholic priest fighting over a 12-year old boy.


----------



## SecUpwN (Nov 1, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for using the stupid xda app instead of Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for swearing, motherf*!


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Nov 1, 2012)

SecUpwN said:


> Banned for swearing, motherf*!

Click to collapse



Banned for mouthing "olive juice" to your friend's girlfriend

Sent from my XT912


----------



## burnmatoaka (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned because I had to silently mouth it three times to get the joke.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 1, 2012)

burnmatoaka said:


> Banned because I had to silently mouth it three times to get the joke.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for getting it in 3 times and not 8 times like me

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## SecUpwN (Nov 1, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for getting it in 3 times and not 8 times like me

Click to collapse



PERMBANNED for drinking **** juice instead of orange juice! Whatcha gonna do when I cum for you?


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 1, 2012)

SecUpwN said:


> PERMBANNED for drinking **** juice instead of orange juice! Whatcha gonna do when I cum for you?

Click to collapse



Now that is just asking to be banned

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 1, 2012)

SecUpwN said:


> PERMBANNED for drinking **** juice instead of orange juice! Whatcha gonna do when I cum for you?

Click to collapse



Banned for talking uncensored $h!t 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 1, 2012)

SecUpwN said:


> PERMBANNED for drinking **** juice instead of orange juice! Whatcha gonna do when I cum for you?

Click to collapse



Banned for swearing .... wheres the mods at?

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 1, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for swearing .... wheres the mods at?
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned coz he's letting the dogs out!


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz he's letting the dogs out!

Click to collapse



Banned for being so ugly 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Nov 1, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for being so ugly
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a HTC Explorer thing. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 1, 2012)

weeo said:


> Banned for using a HTC Explorer thing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for using a phone out of my budget 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Nov 1, 2012)

weeo said:


> Banned for using a HTC Explorer thing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Hey! I use a Jaffa cake, so it's not so bad to use HTC Explorer.







ShadowCode said:


> Banned for using a phone out of my budget
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about your budget

Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 1, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Hey! I use a Jaffa cake, so it's not so bad to use HTC Explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz I don't know what is jeffa cake !?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Nov 1, 2012)

Search "Jaffa cake thread" i offtopic.
Banned for not knowing that's jaffa cake! Everyone should know it.

Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App


----------



## weeo (Nov 1, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Search "Jaffa cake thread" i offtopic.
> Banned for not knowing that's jaffa cake! Everyone should know it.
> 
> Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Jaffa Cake and not a Bourbon. 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned for comparing a cake and a biscuit

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 1, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Banned for mouthing "olive juice" to your friend's girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my XT912

Click to collapse



Banned for not mouthing vaccum!


B aint S sep Ho's and Trick's

Sent from my No love using NWA premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for not mouthing vaccum!
> 
> 
> B aint S sep Ho's and Trick's
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not mouthing colourful

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 2, 2012)

Banned for being banned so many times 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for being banned so many times
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because one can't be banned too much


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> one can't be banned too much

Click to collapse



In that case, there you go.. Banned !!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Banned Aid!

Sent from my Fema using Usa premium Jk


----------



## amifiq (Nov 3, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned Aid!
> 
> Sent from my Fema using Usa premium Jk

Click to collapse



I, as the mod of mods of xda developers forum, permanent ban you until the deepest depth of hell! 
MuhuhuhahHahha!! 

I got an i9003. Do you?


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 3, 2012)

Banned a mod.....whoaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 3, 2012)

Nbsss said:


> Banned a mod.....whoaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Click to collapse



Banned a user.. ohhhhhhhhh!!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned a user.. ohhhhhhhhh!!
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned another user.. ohhhhhhhhh!!

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned another user.. ohhhhhhhhh!!
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



banned a user who banned a user because he banned a user because he banned a mod..
Inceptionoooooooohhh!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned a user who banned a user because he banned a user because he banned a mod..
> Inceptionoooooooohhh!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being an abuser

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## mrhaddan (Nov 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being an abuser
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for abusing an abuser.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

mrhaddan said:


> Banned for abusing an abuser.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for abusing an abused user who abused a user

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

Banned for 4000th page

Gangamstyle ban
Cat ban
Cookie ban
Banana ban
Simpsons ban
Ban ban
Ban^2
√Ban

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for 4000th page
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you missed its still 3999 pages

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you missed
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because I did 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for 4000th page
> 
> Gangamstyle ban
> Cat ban
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for adding stuff

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for adding stuff
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for 4000th page.

Good morning ban

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for 4000th page.
> 
> Good morning ban
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because its 2pm 

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because its 2pm
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because it's just 12 P.M. here

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 3, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned because it's just 12 P.M. here
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i just took a drug...facebook, twitter, xda, and bed. Dont tell the police

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 3, 2012)

Banned like a boss to put my name in history under the 4000th page

Oh yeaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

Nbsss said:


> Banned like a boss to put my name in history under the 4000th page
> 
> Oh yeaaaaaaaaaa

Click to collapse



Banned for using far too many a's.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Banned for using far too many a's.

Click to collapse



banned for being a storm cloud

I shall call you sandy

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## vacc (Nov 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> banned for being a storm cloud
> 
> I shall call you sandy
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned for your Occupation 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

vacc said:


> Banned for your Occupation
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not being original


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 3, 2012)

I ban everyone because I've finally bought my Nexus 7!!!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> I ban everyone because I've finally bought my Nexus 7!!!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not oreordering nexus 4 or nexus 10

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for not oreordering nexus 4 or nexus 10
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because Nexus 7 is the best!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## mrhaddan (Nov 3, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because Nexus 7 is the best!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because Nexus is the best.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

mrhaddan said:


> Banned because Nexus is the best.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being noob

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 3, 2012)

banned for nothing:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 3, 2012)

Banned for crossing fingers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## domini99 (Nov 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I spend 2 hours creating a 3D model for my homework.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



You what??

Banned coz i got damnit had to create a linux distro for school 

Well, now i call it Dominux, 30 computers are running it.
Or more, i installed 30 computers.
There might been another people wo downloaded it from my site.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 3, 2012)

Banned because I agree


----------



## Pat. (Nov 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because that's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



Banned for saying Awesome.









Pattttti said:


> Banned because Nexus 7 is the best!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking sh!t


----------



## amelor (Nov 4, 2012)

Ban becouse end of word is near


----------



## Pat. (Nov 4, 2012)

Banned because thanks for the heads up.


----------



## baronmxc (Nov 4, 2012)

Pat. said:


> Banned because thanks for the heads up.

Click to collapse



Banned for the use of sarcasm.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 4, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for the use of sarcasm.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because...  that's why.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## Pat. (Nov 4, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned because...  that's why.
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



BANNED for not simply saying  ..
That is why.... which is exactly the same number of characters


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 4, 2012)

Pat. said:


> BANNED for not simply saying  ..
> That is why.... which is exactly the same number of characters

Click to collapse



I dont know why I ban you, but your BANNED!

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I dont know why I ban you, but your BANNED!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making the wrong use of "your".

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Banned for making the wrong use of "your".
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



your'e banned you grammar nazi

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pat. (Nov 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> your'e banned you grammar nazi
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for not spelling Grandma correctly.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2012)

Pat. said:


> Banned for not spelling Grandma correctly.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like you 

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## baronmxc (Nov 4, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I don't like you
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Banned because you are next to be banned.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## DeucesAx (Nov 4, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned because you are next to be banned.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you glorify nobility in you screenname

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 4, 2012)

DeucesAx said:


> Banned because you glorify nobility in you screenname
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being mean...?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 4, 2012)

Banned for saying awsome


----------



## domini99 (Nov 4, 2012)

Banned for not being it 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

Banned because I don't like your face.


----------



## domini99 (Nov 4, 2012)

Banned coz you cant even see my face!

Need a picture?


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you cant even see my face!
> 
> Need a picture?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you've posted a picture :f yourself before 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## domini99 (Nov 4, 2012)

Banned coz that was before the haircut.

Aarrgg im soo bored!
Its 11 am and im still the only one who's up!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I was up at 6:20 AM and I was at my university by 7:45.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



University on Sunday ?? 
Banned for being a nerd. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> University on Sunday ??
> Banned for being a nerd.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because sid (the sloth) is not the greatest

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## amelor (Nov 4, 2012)

Banned becouse Chuck said to do that.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2012)

amelor said:


> Banned becouse Chuck said to do that.

Click to collapse



banned because chuck Norris is a joke

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## amelor (Nov 4, 2012)

Say it to Chuck if you are so brave, so banned xd


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 4, 2012)

amelor said:


> Say it to Chuck if you are so brave, so banned xd

Click to collapse



Who the hell is chuck Norris!
Banned !

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 4, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Who the hell is chuck Norris!
> Banned !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing who Chuck Norris is!

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because our weekend is on Friday.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's "not much to say".

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 4, 2012)

Pattttti you are banned for a weird username 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## checasey (Nov 4, 2012)

Shadows are scary so you are banned.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2012)

checasey said:


> Shadows are scary so you are banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being scared of a shadow, you know you have one?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 4, 2012)

Banned for using xperia


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 4, 2012)

ANDRO*BOY said:


> Banned for using xperia

Click to collapse



Banned for:
- not quoting
- not using Xperia
- Caps Lock in your nickname
That's all. Thank you for your attention.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 4, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for:
> - not quoting
> - not using Xperia
> - Caps Lock in your nickname
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for grabbing our attention.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned for grabbing our attention..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to grab stuff that should not be grabbed at all

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 4, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for trying to grab stuff that should not be grabbed at all
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not grabbing the stuff that should not be grabbed.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Nov 4, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned for not grabbing the stuff that should not be grabbed..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for grabbing each other inappropriately...With out pics! 

Sent from my unlocked S3 with the Beans' on it


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 4, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned for grabbing each other inappropriately...With out pics!
> 
> Sent from my unlocked S3 with the Beans' on it

Click to collapse



Banned because...EWW (show me later when the trolls are gone. Ok? Good.) 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because...EWW (show me later when the trolls are gone. Ok? Good.)
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for waiting when trolls are gone. Give me the ban reason right now!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## atilla88 (Nov 4, 2012)

Banning you all for banning anyone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 4, 2012)

atilla88 said:


> Banning you all for banning anyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you can only ban the person above you...

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## mrhaddan (Nov 4, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you can only ban the person above you...
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not taking a chance to take banning to the next level.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Nov 4, 2012)

mrhaddan said:


> Banned for not taking a chance to take banning to the next level.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not being satisfied with banning's current level.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not giving huggs with your ban

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## soupmagnet (Nov 5, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for not giving huggs with your ban
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for...what the hell is that on your head?


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not completing a ban...
That's ma face 

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for not completing a ban...
> That's ma face
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for weird face

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for weird face
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not accepting people's weird face.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned for not accepting people's weird face..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not iron man

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you are not iron man
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you always use same phone ....
Banned 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 5, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Do you always use same phone ....
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fandroid.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Banned for being a fandroid.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that on XDA

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 5, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for not sticking to the Nexus all the time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz its my dads phone , I have the best phone in world "HTC explorerrr.."

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 5, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned coz its my dads phone , I have the best phone in world "HTC explorerrr.."
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for owning an android phone.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Banned for owning an android phone.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being iSheep 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Banned for owning an android phone.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Technically, Kindle is also an android

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 5, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Technically, Kindle is also an android
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Kindle runs Amazon OS, which runs off of iOS.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Kindle runs Amazon OS, which runs off of iOS.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who cares?
Banned for not banning anyone and talking **** 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## baronmxc (Nov 5, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Who cares?
> Banned for not banning anyone and talking ****
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for your post having to be censored.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 5, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for your post having to be censored.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for giving no reason to ban

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for giving no reason to ban
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



You all are trying to make me out of reasons to ban you.
So banned 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 5, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> You all are trying to make me out of reasons to ban you.
> So banned
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned.. Because you don't have any reason to ban..  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 5, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned.. Because you don't have any reason to ban..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't have any reason for banning people but you did.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you didn't have any reason for banning people but you did.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned.. Because you took all the "T" for your username..  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 5, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned.. Because you took all the "T" for your username..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because u didn't bother taking even a single 'T'

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 5, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned because u didn't bother taking even a single 'T'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not the greatest sid I know.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## loneagl (Nov 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're not the greatest sid I know.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig is all Greek (or maybe Chinese, Taiwanese I dunno) to me

- strummed from my Epiphone


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned because your sig is all Greek (or maybe Chinese, Taiwanese I dunno) to me
> 
> - strummed from my Epiphone

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what language it is

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's Polish!!!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not using pure English 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because everybody knows that Polish is amazing language 8)

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because everybody knows that Polish is amazing language 8)
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because English is a more widely accepted and understood language

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because English is a more widely accepted and understood language
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Naprawdę

Banned

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Naprawdę
> 
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Polish is naprawdę cool  So  I don't ban you this time.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Polish is naprawdę cool  So  I don't ban you this time.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



banned coz i have a job now, and i can;t sleep all day


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Polish is naprawdę cool  So  I don't ban you this time.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning !


Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for double banning me 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for double banning me
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned cos you didn't quote post

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 5, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned cos you didn't quote post
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I was too sad to quote anything.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I was too sad to quote anything.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for being gloomy 
Be happy and make others happy

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 5, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for being gloomy
> Be happy and make others happy
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because there is nothing to be happy about being banned

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 5, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned because there is nothing to be happy about being banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I ban you to be happy 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> I ban you to be happy
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Polish signature

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 5, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for having a Polish signature
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm proud of being from Poland.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## domini99 (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned coz im from the netherlands 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 5, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im from the netherlands
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because I was in Amsterdam 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I was in Amsterdam
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because your signature still is in Polish

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slo_down (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned cuz you are not here in Germany


----------



## domini99 (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because.... Whatever
Mmmmhh... Take google translate for this;

Geband omdat iedereen zijn eigen taal mag gebruiken in hun bijschrift 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Thats dutch not german
> Banned für es nicht gebruiken von Deutch. My german sucks
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because your from the X8 community

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpaceCaker (Nov 5, 2012)

Waha jullie kunnen geen nederlands maar misschien ik wel 

Omg ik ben nederlands whahaha




I can dutch 
S

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 5, 2012)

DeadSp1d3r said:


> Waha jullie kunnen geen nederlands maar misschien ik wel
> 
> Omg ik ben nederlands whahaha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not using English

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for not using English
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because "Invalid Thread ID"

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned because "Invalid Thread ID"
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I accidentally my internet


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I accidentally my internet

Click to collapse



Banned because its annoying to have 899 thanks

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Banned because you left x8 community!
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not really leave the X8 community, I dont just post as much there now because I have a new device, but I still have my Xperia X8

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for "too much information" as 'I still have X8' woulda done 

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for "too much information" as 'I still have X8' woulda done
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I found out that one of my favourite youtubers is a member here, and have a X8 but I havent noticed from now. The youtuber is http://youtube.com/tomktw and hes xda name is TomK

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned because I found out that one of my favourite youtubers is a member here, and have a X8 but I havent noticed from now. The youtuber is http://youtube.com/tomktw and hes xda name is TomK
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for socialising in the ban thread


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for socialising in the ban thread

Click to collapse



Banned for not socialising in the ban thread

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for not socialising in the ban thread
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of creativity in your bannings


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the lack of creativity in your bannings

Click to collapse



Banned because potaytos are a good source of potacium

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## AndroidSlave (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for inability to learn to spell properly. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned fer nt lykin me spelyn an dat

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

asf58967 said:


> Banned for inability to learn to spell properly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not supporting people with special needs


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for calling me special when I'm not

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 5, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for calling me special when I'm not
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So banned for not being special.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for sounding preppy... so bad, so not right 

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gfrt94yn (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for still posting on a thread that's two years old.. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 5, 2012)

Gfrt94yn said:


> Banned for still posting on a thread that's two years old..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for criticising something yet doing that yourself..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 6, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for criticising something yet doing that yourself..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned.. Because you banned me few hours ago.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned for not being more punctual in banning the banner

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 6, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> Banned for not being more punctual in banning the banner
> 
> Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for teaching me the lesson of punctuality..  

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 6, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned for teaching me the lesson of punctuality..
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Banned for learning the lesson of punctuality on XDA of all places :good:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 6, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for learning the lesson of punctuality on XDA of all places :good:

Click to collapse



Banned for not sending it from Tapatalk

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 6, 2012)

DeadSp1d3r said:


> Waha jullie kunnen geen nederlands maar misschien ik wel
> 
> Omg ik ben nederlands whahaha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wie zegt dat?
Ik praat anders ook behoorlijk nederlands 







devstaff said:


> Banned for not sending it from Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for talking with tapa

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 6, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Wie zegt dat?
> Ik praat anders ook behoorlijk nederlands
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not speaking English 

And also for sending from your "thing", that's gross dude

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> ... And also for sending from your "thing", that's gross dude
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



ROFL 

Banned for underestimating the power of his "thingy" 


*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 6, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> ROFL
> 
> Banned for underestimating the power of his "thingy"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing the power of his thingy.. 

(Not even gonna go there)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## baronmxc (Nov 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for knowing the power of his thingy..
> 
> (Not even gonna go there)
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing the cat out of the bag.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## dagger (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned for taking the name of cat..


----------



## domini99 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> banned for not speaking English
> 
> And also for sending from your "thing", that's gross dude
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz speaking english wont work.
Typing english might







dagger said:


> Banned for taking the name of cat..

Click to collapse



Banned coz cats are cool 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## dagger (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned for banning me..


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 6, 2012)

dagger said:


> Banned for banning me..

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone because he banned you thus neglecting the fact that you are already banned thus you cannot ban anybody else unless you are unbanned by someone who is not banned and has the privelidge to unban other banned people.
Banned, banned , banned !!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 6, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for banning someone because he banned you thus neglecting the fact that you are already banned thus you cannot ban anybody else unless you are unbanned by someone who is not banned and has the privelidge to unban other banned people.
> Banned, banned , banned !!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for making me read that

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagger (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned for giving such a bad reply...


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 6, 2012)

dagger said:


> Banned for giving such a bad reply...

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doctor_droid (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned for being so lazy that u have no avatar yet 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loneagl (Nov 6, 2012)

drsanket_xperia_u said:


> Banned for being so lazy that u have no avatar yet
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because your sig explains all.you are doctor(I am too).your names is sanket .meaning u are Indian.and you own xperia u.
                     Elementary, my dear Watson.

- strummed from my Epiphone


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned for playing Doctor doctor in Ban thread 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned for having such awesome signature:
o.0

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 6, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned for having such awesome signature:
> o.0
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cos you're jealous....


Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Nov 6, 2012)

banned because do you even have squirrels in India?


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 6, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned because do you even have squirrels in India?

Click to collapse



Banned because there are squirrels in India

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

banned for not using a 2.8 inch phone.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> banned for not using a 2.8 inch phone.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Banned for not using 4.8" of awesomeness

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 6, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for not using 4.8" of awesomeness
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not using awesome 7" 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 6, 2012)

banned for being oversmart:silly::good:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 6, 2012)

ANDRO*BOY said:


> banned for being oversmart:silly::good:

Click to collapse



Banned for being stupid

Co-Head of TDOT
-----
Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 6, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not using awesome 7"
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned.. if u see my signature, I do use 7 awesome inches

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 6, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned.. if u see my signature, I do use 7 awesome inches
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep... But you banned me from SGS III


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Yep... But you banned me from SGS III

Click to collapse



Banned for staying on topic


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for staying on topic

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about the topic

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for caring about the topic
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a gigolo...time for a new occupation.

"That's a special kind of stupid.  The kind that makes me laugh"


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Banned for being a gigolo...time for a new occupation.
> 
> "That's a special kind of stupid.  The kind that makes me laugh"

Click to collapse



Banned for attracting soup
(Whose the gigolo now, huh?)


Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## mexigga (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for attracting soup
> (Whose the gigolo now, huh?)
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing who the gigolo is...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned coz I was gonna say that.....


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned... Banned.. Banned.. Because you didn't say that .. 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Sybregunne (Nov 7, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned... Banned.. Banned.. Because you didn't say that ..
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Banned coz no other post here but yours, everyone else is banned.

Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loneagl (Nov 7, 2012)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz no other post here but yours, everyone else is banned.
> 
> Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a virgin...

- strummed from my Epiphone


----------



## gagdude (Nov 7, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for having a virgin...
> 
> - strummed from my Epiphone

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't HAVE a virgin, you BE a virgin

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Nov 7, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because you don't HAVE a virgin, you BE a virgin
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting my meaning.


- strummed from my Epiphone


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 7, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for not getting my meaning.
> 
> 
> - strummed from my Epiphone

Click to collapse



Banned for not being clear enough

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for caring about the topic
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he cares.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for thinking he cares.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for being 2 pages late

*Face palm*

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being 2 pages late
> 
> *Face palm*
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh... I forgot about refresh 
So I ban you because you noticed I was late.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Oh... I forgot about refresh
> So I ban you because you noticed I was late.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because patties belong in a Burger not on xda

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because patties belong in a Burger not on xda
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're so wrong. My nickname is not a food!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're so wrong. My nickname is not a food!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because it sounds the same

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it sounds the same
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're from Australia so you think in other weird way.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're from Australia so you think in other weird way.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for removing the Facebook app from the play store... seriously where the **** is it 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for removing the Facebook app from the play store... seriously where the **** is it
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because here it is:






Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 7, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned because do you even have squirrels in India?

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking Squirrels aren't found in India ...
Watch Nat Geo 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for thinking Squirrels aren't found in India ...
> Watch Nat Geo
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a paradox


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it seriously isn't there, Google must be trolling me

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it seriously isn't there, Google must be trolling me
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



So I ban you for being trolled by Google 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> So I ban you for being trolled by Google
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I went to facebook.com and clicked on 'get Facebook for android link and.....'

(Seriously WTF is this?)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I went to facebook.com and clicked on 'get Facebook for android link and.....'
> 
> (Seriously WTF is this?)
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned! Buy a new device hahaha 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned cos if you're using hybrid ROM
you should change it to phone mode 
As the DPI of apps are as per your phone model 
And not as per hybrid I.e tablet mode 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned! Buy a new device hahaha
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me that a factory reset would fix the problem

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not telling me that a factory reset would fix the problem
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody knows that factory reset would fix every problem (ok, almost every).

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## dagger (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned for using the word "factory reset" instead of full wipe..


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

dagger said:


> Banned for using the word "factory reset" instead of full wipe..

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting me using the other words.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for wanting me using the other words.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for arguing


Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for arguing
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for probably being addicted to facebook.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 7, 2012)

Chuck Norris?  Is that the guy who got his ass kicked by Bruce Lee? 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Chuck Norris?  Is that the guy who got his ass kicked by Bruce Lee?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because yes


----------



## doctor_droid (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned bcoz u r too confident of ur answer


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 7, 2012)

drsanket_xperia_u said:


> Banned bcoz u r too confident of ur answer

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting.. 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 7, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned for not quoting..
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting. 

Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 7, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for quoting.
> 
> Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)

Click to collapse



Banned for running the test release of ics (v28a)

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned for running the test release of ics (v28a)
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Banned for script in your sig.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for script in your sig.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a script in your sig.

Co-Head of TDOT
-----
Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 7, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for not having a script in your sig.
> 
> Co-Head of TDOT
> -----
> Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I ban you because I can.. Atleast in this thread..  

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 7, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Banned for not having a script in your sig.
> 
> Co-Head of TDOT
> -----
> Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what "TDOT" is.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




anasmunir said:


> I ban you because I can.. Atleast in this thread..
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't. I forbid you to ban people.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I don't know what "TDOT" is.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to a n00b you n00blet 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for listening to a n00b you n00blet
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word n00blet!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned coz I just finished reading bleach


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Banned for using the word n00blet!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because...N00BLET! There! I said it :thumbup::beer:

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## domini99 (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned, with the banpotato in your face 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## TheArc (Nov 7, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned, with the banpotato in your face
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



I banned you because I simply just can


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because...N00BLET! There! I said it :thumbup::beer:
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 7, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned, with the banpotato in your face
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR DOING THAT...TO YOUR BOSS!!! your FIRED again!!!



Nbsss said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the right person

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## mexigga (Nov 8, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> BANNED FOR DOING THAT...TO YOUR BOSS!!! your FIRED again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you can ban 2 people and get away with it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned because tapping on your post in the xda app causes an FC 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## mexigga (Nov 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because tapping on your post in the xda app causes an FC
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for blaming the xda app on your FC 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned for blaming the xda app on your FC
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you own a nexus 7

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you own a nexus 7
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I have Nexus 7 too so what...?

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I have Nexus 7 too so what...?
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned and congratulations now why don't you start a nexus 7 fan club with the other guy

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Nov 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned and congratulations now why don't you start a nexus 7 fan club with the other guy
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I see a post from you every time I open this thread

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz I see a post from you every time I open this thread
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Banned because i think you're stalking me on this app

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Sybregunne (Nov 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because i think you're stalking me on this app
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz I don't stalk, I merely leaf through this pages and your post stems from here.

Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz I don't stalk, I merely leaf through this pages and your post stems from here.
> 
> Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a virginal phone, seriously wtf does it mean?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Nov 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having a virginal phone, seriously wtf does it mean?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I think he means he's scared to' root 'it..if u get my meaning

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned because I think he means he's scared to' root 'it..if u get my meaning
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



banned for implying he rapes his phone

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 8, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz I see a post from you every time I open this thread
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Yea
Ban you Hayden18 and patties :banghead::banghead:
I can't read who actually bans me coz you keep banning each other and the story repeats all over again..


So I unban you loneagl for stating the fact 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Yea
> Ban you Hayden18 and patties :banghead::banghead:
> I can't read who actually bans me coz you keep banning each other and the story repeats all over again..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Banned so you know who it was that banned you*

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned for writing my nick in wrong way!!!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for writing my nick in wrong way!!!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for using Hugh Laurie as your avatar

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 8, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for using Hugh Laurie as your avatar
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So it that way I ban you for not having any picture in your avatar.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> So it that way I ban you for not having any picture in your avatar.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing the patties

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 8, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for not sharing the patties
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz its not patty its patttttti ie. The emphasized name of a India sweet(kinda cheap and yuck)

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 8, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Banned coz its not patty its patttttti ie. The emphasized name of a India sweet(kinda cheap and yuck)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because there is a code in your username and I don't know it.. 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## jprednik (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned couse u missing "L" in your username.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 8, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned because there is a code in your username and I don't know it..
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a shadow code so you can't know it.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




jprednik said:


> Banned couse u missing "L" in your username.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being faster than me!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because it's a shadow code so you can't know it.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being so lazy..  

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned for being so lazy..
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Banned for using a sensation

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using a sensation
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a Sensation 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sybregunne (Nov 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having a virginal phone, seriously wtf does it mean?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz it means it has never been rooted. In abstinence like a virgin



> SGS II
> ROM: DXLPF with S3 mods
> Kernel: Dorimanx 7.8

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Banned for not using a Sensation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz im trying to hide the fact that i banned the wrong person.



> SGS II
> ROM: DXLPF with S3 mods
> Kernel: Dorimanx 7.8

Click to collapse


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 8, 2012)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz it means it has never been rooted. In abstinence like a virgin

Click to collapse



Banned for using an unrooted phone.. What the heck you doing on XDA? 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Sybregunne (Nov 8, 2012)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coz it means it has never been rooted. In abstinence like a virgin
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned myself for forgetting that xda app will merge my successive posts including this one.



> SGS II
> ROM: DXLPF with S3 mods
> Kernel: Dorimanx 7.8

Click to collapse


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 8, 2012)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned myself for forgetting that xda app will merge my successive posts including this one.

Click to collapse



LOL.. I unban you!

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## _Variable (Nov 8, 2012)

I also dont root. But xda is just too awesome

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## gagdude (Nov 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I also dont root. But xda is just too awesome
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Banned for being off topic and random...? Lol where did that some from

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## miniceki (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned for spelling mistakes


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 8, 2012)

miniceki said:


> Banned for spelling mistakes

Click to collapse



Banned for not having spelling mistakes. 

Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 8, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for not having spelling mistakes.
> 
> Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)

Click to collapse



Banned for still running a test release of ICS considering Jelly Bean's been out for a long time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 8, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for still running a test release of ICS considering Jelly Bean's been out for a long time
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because Key Lime Pie hasn't been related yet 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## VladHD (Nov 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because Key Lime Pie hasn't been related yet
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because House from your avatar isn't in the right direction :-s


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 8, 2012)

VladHD said:


> Banned because House from your avatar isn't in the right direction :-s

Click to collapse



Banned because you're wrong. He's just in Australia so he has to stand at his head.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're wrong. He's just in Australia so he has to stand at his head.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a device of the nexus series.

Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 8, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having a device of the nexus series.
> 
> Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)

Click to collapse



You have less thanks than me 
Banned .

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> You have less thanks than me
> Banned .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a thanks pimp

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Nov 8, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for being a thanks pimp
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a RC

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Banned for being a RC
> 
> "This Story Ends Where It Began"

Click to collapse



Banned for hating us




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Banned for hating us
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being foam! LOL xD

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for being foam! LOL xD
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a patty

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 8, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for being a patty
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Come on people! I'm not "patty"! I'm Pattttti!!!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned for only being a pattttti and having no cake

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Come on people! I'm not "patty"! I'm Pattttti!!!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lasic.2000 (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned beacuse you have banned Polish men with neXus 7

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk. 
~www.supportsamsung.pl 
~xdadevelopers.com


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 8, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Banned beacuse you have banned Polish men with neXus 7
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk.
> ~www.supportsamsung.pl
> ~xdadevelopers.com

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a woman  But I'm glad to see somebody from Poland in this thread 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I'm a woman  But I'm glad to see somebody from Poland in this thread
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse




We cannot ban the probably only woman in this forum^^ not banned

--
von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 8, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> We cannot ban the probably only woman in this forum^^ not banned
> 
> --
> von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet

Click to collapse



Banned for being sexist

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned for not having the bottle to ban a woman

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 8, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> We cannot ban the probably only woman in this forum^^ not banned
> 
> --
> von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet

Click to collapse



Seriously?!  I have to think about info about my gender in my sig 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Seriously?!  I have to think about info about my gender in my sig
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Alien? Martian? Pluto-iun? Banned

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 8, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Alien? Martian? Pluto-iun? Banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for having a piece of my old lockscreen backround as an avatar.

Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 8, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having a piece of my old lockscreen backround as an avatar.
> 
> Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)

Click to collapse



I created it you know! Banned

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Sybregunne (Nov 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> I created it you know! Banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for creating (cousin) it. 

Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 9, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for writing my nick in wrong way!!!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned cos spelling... Your name is like

Pattttt........tttttt.... Almost there..... Ttttiiiii.... Omg I'm tired.... Phew

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## sebgonz (Nov 9, 2012)

Banned for having an annoying squirrel in your sig.


----------



## domini99 (Nov 9, 2012)

Banned for having the best sig ever 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 9, 2012)

Banned for not quoting the person concerned

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## jootanen (Nov 9, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for having the best sig ever
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because your interest is dancing while playing tennis 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using GT-I9100


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2012)

jootanen said:


> Banned because your interest is dancing while playing tennis
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for not voting for pedro


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 9, 2012)

banned because im not sexist i only think we should care for "our" women... its proven thatt not many womenaare interested in software 
Greets

--
von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 9, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> banned because im not sexist i only think we should care for "our" women... its proven thatt not many womenaare interested in software
> Greets
> 
> --
> von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking not many women are interested in software

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking not many women are interested in software
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not proving the opposite

--
von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 9, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> banned for not proving the opposite
> 
> --
> von meinem Superdroiden per Gedabkenblitz gesendet

Click to collapse



Banned because it can't be proven either way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## mexigga (Nov 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it can't be proven either way
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Friday (here).


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 9, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned because it's Friday (here).

Click to collapse



Banned because Sunday is still one day away !!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 9, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned because it's Friday (here).

Click to collapse



Banned cos its TGIF! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 9, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned cos its TGIF!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm compiling a rom.

Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 9, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because i'm compiling a rom.
> 
> Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)

Click to collapse



No way! Thats such a good reason...for me to give you a better ban!
:thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> No way! Thats such a good reason...for me to give you a better ban!
> :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for being a premium potayto.

Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 9, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for being a premium potayto.
> 
> Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:banned:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

That's right, I'm a *premium* beer. Problem


----------



## elagrew (Nov 9, 2012)

*Old guy*

Can one be banned for being an old guy? Kind of hard following ya know...eh?

--El


----------



## domini99 (Nov 9, 2012)

Eehhh... I dont get it. Well, i'll just ban you.

BAN! With the ban-ana in your face!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 9, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Eehhh... I dont get it. Well, i'll just ban you.
> 
> BAN! With the ban-ana in your face!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for having an 'extra' ban-ana 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## YolCuA (Nov 9, 2012)

banned for using a HTC Sensation


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

YolCuA said:


> banned for using a HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for the reason mentioned before. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 9, 2012)

Banned just because I'm bored:thumbup: and no other reason.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 9, 2012)

Banned because i'm bored to.

Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because i'm bored * too*
> 
> Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Banned. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> FTFY
> 
> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting grammar

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## mexigga (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for correcting grammar
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing that sig from Doc Holliday

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

banned for not having froyo.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## mexigga (Nov 10, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> banned for not having froyo.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Banned for having froyo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## baronmxc (Nov 10, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned for having froyo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having Key Lime Pie 

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## mexigga (Nov 10, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for not having Key Lime Pie
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for making me want some key lime pie


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 10, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for not having Key Lime Pie
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning iOS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not mentioning iOS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a 4.3“ screen.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 10, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for using a 4.3“ screen.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Banned cause the Galaxy Nexus is not 4.3"

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 10, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned cause the Galaxy Nexus is not 4.3"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for talking GNexus when Nexus4 is about to hit the shelves!


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 10, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned cause the Galaxy Nexus is not 4.3"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have a galaxy nexus its just reading my build.prop which I modified to run the 4.2 jellybean apps 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Nov 10, 2012)

Banned for running jellybean apps..


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

Banned for using a donut phone

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## CyberScopes (Nov 10, 2012)

Banned for no reason whatsoever.

/==(CyberScopes)==\


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

CyberScopes said:


> Banned for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> /==(CyberScopes)==\

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for banning someone

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## s14evil (Nov 10, 2012)

mark_sgy said:


> Banned from banning someone who banned someone, I guess it's payback

Click to collapse



Banned for payback

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Nov 10, 2012)

s14evil said:


> Banned for payback
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I subconsciously-accidentally-deliberately bricked my phone so I can get the nexus 4

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 10, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz I subconsciously-accidentally-deliberately bricked my phone so I can get the nexus 4
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Banned with congratulations.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## nightlimits (Nov 10, 2012)

Banned. You don't congradulate a banned person.

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 10, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned cuz I subconsciously-accidentally-deliberately bricked my phone so I can get the nexus 4
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Banned coz you could've just given it to a dev :/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## loneagl (Nov 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you could've just given it to a dev :/
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right...but I didn't deliberately brick it...

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 10, 2012)

loneagl said:


> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



banned coz i dont believe ur deaf


----------



## domini99 (Nov 10, 2012)

Banned coz you might also not believe im colourblind.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

Banned for not using an ipad

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## domini99 (Nov 10, 2012)

Banned for saying that i should use ipad 

You m0th3rf~cker! I WILL NEVA USE IPAD!!!

BANNED!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

Banned for swateinh

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 10, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for swateinh
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



banned for loving optimus but displaying a Samsung as your avatar


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Banned for not having a ban-tenna in your phone like me...banned!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not having a ban-tenna in your phone like me...banned!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



You are a potato ?? What is that even supposed to mean ?
Banned

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 10, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> You are a potato ?? What is that even supposed to mean ?
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned. Because you had too many spaces.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Banned. Because you had too many spaces.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Too many spaces ? Not a ban-worthy reason.
Banned !!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Nov 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Banned. Because you had too many spaces.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for Bleach avatar. 
I had to watch that crap for 2 1/2 years because the woman I was with was obsessed with anime'


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 10, 2012)

huggs said:


> Banned for Bleach avatar.
> I had to watch that crap for 2 1/2 years because the woman I was with was obsessed with anime'

Click to collapse



Banned because its like everyone elses...boring...bland...but my avatar on the other hand...its a beauty...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## droidiser (Nov 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because its like everyone elses...boring...bland...but my avatar on the other hand...its a beauty...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for praising yourself. I remember an idiom for this situation, but that's in Hindi.


----------



## bolillo (Nov 10, 2012)

droidiser said:


> Banned for praising yourself. I remember an idiom for this situation, but that's in Hindi.

Click to collapse



Banned cause i have to mow the lawn, while i listen to music and switch songs with my smartwatch 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because its like everyone elses...boring...bland...but my avatar on the other hand...its a beauty...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Got ya..........


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 10, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Got ya..........

Click to collapse



banned because its funny and im sick and laughing hurts.
Lol

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Got ya..........

Click to collapse



Hey! Thats my banpotato!
Banned for stealing my banpotato 
Happy i still have my *ban*ana 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Got ya..........

Click to collapse





LOL. where did you find a photo of me and my potayto?




domini99 said:


> Hey! Thats my banpotato!
> Banned for stealing my banpotato
> Happy i still have my *ban*ana
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking its *Your* potayto

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## nightlimits (Nov 10, 2012)

Banned for thinking you are the only premium potato. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 10, 2012)

nightlimits said:


> Banned for thinking you are the only premium potato.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i am...waaa...WAAA!!! Big *MEANY*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## gagdude (Nov 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i am...waaa...WAAA!!! Big *MEANY*
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for being self centered

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 11, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for being self centered
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being zipalighned.

E
  V
     O


----------



## huggs (Nov 11, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for being zipalighned.
> 
> E
> V
> O

Click to collapse



No 'h' in zipaligned, satanic habitually misspelling rhyno ban


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

huggs said:


> No 'h' in zipaligned, satanic habitually misspelling rhyno ban

Click to collapse



Banned for being huggs but not giving them out


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being huggs but not giving them out
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because me want a biiig hug and woo no gimme one 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because me want a biiig hug and woo no gimme one
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll give you a hug, but you gotta find me first


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I'll give you a hug, but you gotta find me first
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Can't find you, so no hugs.
Just a BAN!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## loneagl (Nov 11, 2012)

TimeAndroid said:


> I ban you all for being awesome!

Click to collapse



Thanks...I know I am awesome banned anyway!

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## NatTheCat (Nov 11, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Thanks...I know I am awesome banned anyway!
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Banned for using the correct punctuation of "You're"

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

NatTheCat said:


> Banned for using the correct punctuation of "You're"
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for caring

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## grk007 (Nov 11, 2012)

Banned for using Galaxy Nexus 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

grk007 said:


> Banned for using Galaxy Nexus
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I've explained this before, I edited my build.prop so I can use the 4.2 jelly bean apps


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## cmb3497 (Nov 11, 2012)

Banned for explaining things. 

Sent from me to you


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

cmb3497 said:


> Banned for explaining things.
> 
> Sent from me to you

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to even though people never learn, so I have to explain myself over and over again :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Nov 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I have to even though people never learn, so I have to explain myself over and over again :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using galaxy nexus.now you have to explain all over again

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned for using galaxy nexus.now you have to explain all over again
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not going to explain it to someone who is as illiterate to phones as you  :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I'm not going to explain it to someone who is as illiterate to phones as you  :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using Galaxy Nexus .... 

Yea.... Yet again.....

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## xboxfanj (Nov 11, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for using Galaxy Nexus ....
> 
> Yea.... Yet again.....
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using an xperia neo and using emoticons.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

xboxfanj said:


> Banned for using an xperia neo and using emoticons.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for starting a new page, what's wrong with staying on the last page?



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## rani9990 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for starting a new page, what's wrong with staying on the last page?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because its not the last page for me, my post count is higher up in the app 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Nov 11, 2012)

Banned coz im almost going to celebrate my 1111'th post 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 11, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im almost going to celebrate my 1111'th post
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're yet to post  2 times before celebrating...
So.banned for celebrating in Advance


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 11, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz you're yet to post  2 times before celebrating...
> So.banned for celebrating in Advance

Click to collapse



Banned because I can celebrate today. It's national day in Poland 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I can celebrate today. It's national day in Poland
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Long live the Poland

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Long live the Poland
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






Banned cause the cloud you brought for not banning someone 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1473510
> 
> Banned cause the cloud you brought for not banning someone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for that stuff you call coffee.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for that stuff you call coffee.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Red Bull ban!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 11, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I can celebrate today. It's national day in Poland
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned cos here it's Diwali for 5 days 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Nov 11, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned cos here it's Diwali for 5 days
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Happy diwali!! Unbanned.

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 11, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Happy diwali!! Unbanned.
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Happy Diwali! I hereby unban all. 

Problem? 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 11, 2012)

I ban you all guys from India because my festival is (this year) on Sunday so I don't have any free days


----------



## domini99 (Nov 11, 2012)

Banned for being silly.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 12, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for being silly.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because your display picture is eating an apple, when it should be eating tim cooks head

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Nov 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because your display picture is eating an apple, when it should be eating tim cooks head
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called an "avatar," not a "display picture"

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 12, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because it's called an "avatar," not a "display picture"
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because avatars are blue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Nov 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because avatars are blue
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that was a crap movie

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Nov 12, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because that was a crap movie
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because avatar is an Indian word.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## loneagl (Nov 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned because avatar is an Indian word.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Unbanned cuz that's true.actually it's sanskrit

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## gagdude (Nov 12, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Unbanned cuz that's true.actually it's sanskrit
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Banned for unbanning

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## mexigga (Nov 12, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for unbanning
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me gag...dude...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 12, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned for making me gag...dude...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I've just woke up.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 12, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I've just woke up.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I just woke up too.. :/

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 12, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned because I just woke up too.. :/
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## secXces_debaki (Nov 12, 2012)

Banned because i write it 

Sending from paranoid/aokp/cm hoX


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

secXces_debaki said:


> Banned because i write it
> 
> Sending from paranoid/aokp/cm hoX

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't

Click to collapse



Banned because I want a nexus 10, but you won't give me one 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I want a nexus 10, but you won't give me one
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you want other people's stuff.. go buy your own!


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you want other people's stuff.. go buy your own!

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't wait that long for it to come out here 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I can't wait that long for it to come out here
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't even have one


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't even have one

Click to collapse



Banned because Nexus 10 is too big.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because Nexus 10 is too big.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because you sound like a girl


----------



## loneagl (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you sound like a girl

Click to collapse



Banned because u can't practically hear him, unless if course you are really Chuck Norris behind the facepalm avatar!

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

Banned because Chuck is deaf


----------



## loneagl (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Chuck is deaf

Click to collapse



Banned because that explains everything.

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 12, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned because that explains everything.
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a girl and I claim that Nexus 10 is too big.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## loneagl (Nov 12, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I'm a girl and I claim that Nexus 10 is too big.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because that, again, explains everything.

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned because that, again, explains everything.
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Banned because see, I'm always right


----------



## fks_Para (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because see, I'm always right

Click to collapse



BANNED because you spamm this thread


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

fks_Para said:


> BANNED because you spamm this thread

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not the boss of me


----------



## baronmxc (Nov 12, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Banned for being a banner
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If your name says "I Am Nice", then you can't ban because nice people do not do that.

Banned!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 12, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> IAmEvil
> Banned for banning a nice guy
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being evil...MWAH HAHAHAHAAA!!!...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being evil...MWAH HAHAHAHAAA!!!...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



banned because potatoes shouldnt live as long as you had

GET IN MY TUMMY NOW!!!


----------



## southernknight (Nov 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> banned because potatoes shouldnt live as long as you had
> 
> GET IN MY TUMMY NOW!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for underestimating the life span of a potato 

I am the son of a potato.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 13, 2012)

CsmDarren said:


> Banned for underestimating the life span of a potato
> 
> I am the son of a potato.

Click to collapse



Banned cos too many potatoes can cause a threat.... They are better in a plate.... 
We already have a potato to bear with.... And now we don't want a son of his to spoil things..even more.. Btw whose your mom ?? 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Nov 13, 2012)

Banned because it's quiet here today

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned because it's quiet here today
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Banned because you should fart


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my HD2's power button/end call button breaks touch screen when pressed.
> 
> Sent from my HD2

Click to collapse



Banned for having the second best phone ever.. the best phone is the t-mobile hd2. it has more ram


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I know!  this phone has more development than a lot of newer devices!! And runs more OSes than one can imagine!! Too bad if you touch the power button, you're practically ****ed. Only God knows when's the touchscreen gonna start working again.

Click to collapse



Banned because unlucky


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because unlucky

Click to collapse



No bans!
Happy Diwali 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## loneagl (Nov 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> No bans!
> Happy Diwali
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Happy diwali.. unbanned!!

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't know what that is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Banned cos you should have googled before asking atleast.... :banghead:

Diwali is a major festival of Indians 


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 13, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned cos you should have googled before asking atleast.... :banghead:
> 
> Diwali is a major festival of Indians
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I want Diwali in Poland!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## huggs (Nov 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I know!  this phone has more development than a lot of newer devices!! And runs more OSes than one can imagine!! Too bad if you touch the power button, you're practically ****ed. Only God knows when's the touchscreen gonna start working again.

Click to collapse



I still have my old TMo HD2 in a drawer somewhere. First day I got it, I semi-bricked it by flashing a Euro rom. Then I spent like 6 months stuck on the TMo test rom with the watermarked splash screen. Eventually had it running Android on NAND, 5 more Android roms on SD, and Ubuntu from SD as well.
Now half the buttons don't work right, the usb port is broken out, and it's all beat to hell.
Great phone though, there'll never be another phone like the HD2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 13, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned because it's quiet here today
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Probably because xda tapatalk apps being a P.I.T.A. Again







huggs said:


> I still have my old TMo HD2 in a drawer somewhere. First day I got it, I semi-bricked it by flashing a Euro rom. Then I spent like 6 months stuck on the TMo test rom with the watermarked splash screen. Eventually had it running Android on NAND, 5 more Android roms on SD, and Ubuntu from SD as well.
> Now half the buttons don't work right, the usb port is broken out, and it's all beat to hell.
> Great phone though, there'll never be another phone like the HD2

Click to collapse



Woah...we didnt ask for you entire life story :what: banned

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Probably because xda tapatalk apps being a P.I.T.A. Again
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How dare u ? It's an insult to the legendary HD2.
Banned

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 13, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> How dare u ? It's an insult to the legendary HD2.
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Baned because its old now...but then again i guess i have an old phone now...and also very unpopular...samsung galaxy w (and a one x but i use it for gaming only)

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## baronmxc (Nov 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because my nexus s is also considered old now as Google has dropped support and will not update it to 4.2...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still having data issues from Hurricane Sandy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 14, 2012)

UNbanned all coz it's still Diwali time here.... 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 14, 2012)

Bsnned myself cause stupid lakers played sloppy and lost!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 14, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Bsnned myself cause stupid lakers played sloppy and lost!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for liking those garbage Lakers.

CM9ed to your peepers


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 14, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Banned for liking those garbage Lakers.
> 
> CM9ed to your peepers

Click to collapse



Lakers for life!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Nov 14, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Lakers for life!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning
And how was firing Mike Brown for ya?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 14, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for not banning
> And how was firing Mike Brown for ya?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I dont give a flying **** for mike brown!! Banned for bringing up mike brown!!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Nov 14, 2012)

dannydv said:


> I dont give a flying **** for mike brown!! Banned for bringing up mike brown!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he WAS the lakers coach
So how about d'antoni?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because he WAS the lakers coach
> So how about d'antoni?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for asking too much questions


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for asking too much questions

Click to collapse



Banned because its too many questions not much.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 14, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because its too many questions not much.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban because I can't wait for 4.2 in OTA!!!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Ban because I can't wait for 4.2 in OTA!!!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't facebook status updates thread


----------



## dagger (Nov 14, 2012)

banned for typing facebook..


----------



## gagdude (Nov 14, 2012)

dagger said:


> banned for typing facebook..

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrit

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 14, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for being a hypocrit
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling hypocrite. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Nov 14, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for misspelling hypocrite.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Band 4 bing a gramr nazzeeee

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for misspelling hypocrite.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting everyone


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for correcting everyone

Click to collapse



Banned because your avvy fits 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## A2Trip (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned...cuz I feel like it! 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned because we all do

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## loneagl (Nov 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not replying my private messages.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about you're private things.now I am embarrassed

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not replying my private messages.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Banned for not sending me any 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## southernknight (Nov 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not sending me any
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not sending any to him first

I am the son of the potato.


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned for being son of potato


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 14, 2012)

banned for being online


----------



## loneagl (Nov 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because CM10 stable has not yet been released for Nexus S.

Click to collapse




Banned because I also know your hd2 switches off on pressing power button and Google did not release 4.2 for nexus s
"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned for knowing what android is !


----------



## Deleted member 4947488 (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned for... banned!


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 14, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for no reason

Click to collapse



Banned with secret reason.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned with top secret reason 

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned for being ripper


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 14, 2012)

ANDRO*BOY said:


> banned for being online

Click to collapse



Banned for not using this as an animated gif for your sig.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not using this as an animated gif for your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising your superdroid toy...can i have one...pweese

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned for banning a fellow human


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 14, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for banning a fellow human

Click to collapse



Banned for missing the crucial fact that he is not human, he is a potato

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shan_s2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned for no reason.

Sent from my GT-I9100G


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 14, 2012)

shan_s2 said:


> Banned for no reason.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G

Click to collapse



Banned for spoiling an awesome thread by meaningless banning..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 14, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for spoiling an awesome thread by meaningless banning..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're sidthegreatest and I have the greatest Android OS - 4.2 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 14, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're sidthegreatest and I have the greatest Android OS - 4.2
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I have the greatest patty to put in my burger.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 14, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned because I have the greatest patty to put in my burger.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Enjoy your meal.


















And also... Banned 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## AgEnT x19 (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned for joining XDA


Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## bonell (Nov 14, 2012)

Banned  for beeing  jealous.

Sent from my STM712HCZ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 14, 2012)

bonell said:


> Banned  for beeing  jealous.
> 
> Sent from my STM712HCZ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not being jealous and for always making me ban people for the oposite thing

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## mexigga (Nov 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not being jealous and for always making me ban people for the oposite thing
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse





Banned...I'm hungry...good enough reason.


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned for being hungry


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 15, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for being hungry

Click to collapse



Banned because I've just eaten my breakfast but I'm still hungry.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned for eating fatty food


----------



## southernknight (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned for being troll

I am the son of the potato.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2012)

southernknight said:


> Banned for being troll
> 
> I am the son of the potato.

Click to collapse



Banned for being n00b 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## dagger (Nov 15, 2012)

banned for misspelling noob


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 15, 2012)

dagger said:


> banned for misspelling noob

Click to collapse



Banned because n00b is spelt like that because it looks cool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because n00b is spelt like that because it looks cool
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz b00b >>> n00b... XD


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz b00b >>> n00b... XD

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling and getting vulgar 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz b00b >>> n00b... XD

Click to collapse



Banned because http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp1ym_Obbww

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 15, 2012)

banned for the link


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2012)

ANDRO*BOY said:


> banned for the link

Click to collapse



You are banned for posting a fragment and not a sentence.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 15, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You are banned for posting a fragment and not a sentence.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being from Ohio


----------



## DD-Ripper (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned for being a racist  

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 15, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned for being a racist
> 
> Sent from My Premium Calculator HD

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate spaghetti! :what:

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 15, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I hate spaghetti! :what:
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because spaghetti and racist have nothing in common

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because spaghetti and racist have nothing in common
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't focus when I'm hungry!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned for bad focussing


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 15, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for bad focussing

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not helping.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 15, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're not helping.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



banned for having upside down avatar !!! :silly:


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 15, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> banned for having upside down avatar !!! :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because your ban reason isn't original.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned for upgrading to Jelly Bean before me !


----------



## r1tesh (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned cause u upgraded to JB..

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 15, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Banned for upgrading to Jelly Bean before me !

Click to collapse



Banned for not being as fast as me.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 15, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not being as fast as me.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned cos you should go and make some food for yourself instead of whining! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 15, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned cos you should go and make some food for yourself instead of whining!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for telling others to make food. (If its a woman, it's okay!)


Bad Boys, Bad Boys, what'cha gonna do?


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 15, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for telling others to make food. (If its a woman, it's okay!)
> 
> 
> Bad Boys, Bad Boys, what'cha gonna do?

Click to collapse



I'm a woman but definitely I can't cook 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 15, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> I'm a woman but definitely I can't cook
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for its an "Antithesis "

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 15, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for its an "Antithesis "
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## r1tesh (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned for not being able to cook.....LOL

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2012)

r1tesh said:


> Banned for not being able to cook.....LOL
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being able to call take away XD 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## -Scratchy- (Nov 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being able to call take away XD
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for using a emoji 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned for using a emoji
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being specific where

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not being specific where
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for i dont like you..
Hahahaha

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Nov 15, 2012)

> Banned for using Sony Ericsson.<br />
> <br />
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a Samsung phone.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned for not using a Samsung phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using xhtml in your quote


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using xhtml in your quote

Click to collapse



Banned for using potayto language

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## AgEnT x19 (Nov 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for using potayto language
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse




banned for joining XDA in 2012 and having more posts than me


----------



## elfysrfr (Nov 16, 2012)

AgEnT x19 said:


> banned for joining XDA in 2012 and having more posts than me

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting enough!


----------



## Sybregunne (Nov 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you hardly post enough yourself!

Click to collapse



Banned coZ u banned just an hour ago.

Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sybregunne said:


> Banned coZ u banned just an hour ago.
> 
> Sent from my virginal HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having thanks meter more than post count !


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you hardly post enough yourself!

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming since 2 years on Xda! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 16, 2012)

Banned for using xda premium


----------



## CyberScopes (Nov 16, 2012)

Banned for..... 
Umm......


/==(CyberScopes)==\


----------



## Andassaran (Nov 16, 2012)

Banned for the use of "Umm..."

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 16, 2012)

banned for


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 16, 2012)

Banned for not knowing why to ban the person above you


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 16, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Banned for not knowing why to ban the person above you

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have to know why. I just ban you.


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I don't have to know why. I just ban you.

Click to collapse



Hey you again... ! 

Banned for using so many phones in signature


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 16, 2012)

Banned for saying hey,rather than banning him for a purpose


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 16, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Banned for saying hey,rather than banning him for a purpose

Click to collapse



Your posting on this forum obviously means you want to be banned.
So, as a means of fulfilling your only wish in life, I ban u !

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 16, 2012)

And since you fulfilled his wish to get banned you are banned too


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 16, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Your posting on this forum obviously means you want to be banned.
> So, as a means of fulfilling your only wish in life, I ban u !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I banned you for fun!

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 16, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> I banned you for fun!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How dare you ?
There is no room for fun in the serious sport of Banning and that why you are henceforth banned 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 16, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> How dare you ?
> There is no room for fun in the serious sport of Banning and that why you are henceforth banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why so serious?
I banned you for that!

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 16, 2012)

Banned for quoting The Joker's quote! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 16, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for quoting The Joker's quote!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not quoting

Click to collapse



Banned for quo...no guys...dont be silly...i didnt quote...uhm...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## splitsonface (Nov 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for quo...no guys...dont be silly...i didnt quote...uhm...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing greasy granny panties on Friday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)

splitsonface said:


> Banned for wearing greasy granny panties on Friday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the disturbing mental image


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the disturbing mental image

Click to collapse



 i...cant...open...eyes...without...granny...menal...image...

Also who remembers saw? Just saw a meme and completely forgot how scarey it was...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Andassaran (Nov 16, 2012)

Banned for misspelling "mental"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for misspelling "mental"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being menally disabled


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being menally disabled

Click to collapse



Banned because i like your style

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i like your style
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because thank you


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because thank you

Click to collapse



Banned because i do gangnam style down the road. 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 16, 2012)

Banned because my FIFA 13 has just crashed!!!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i do gangnam style down the road.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because gangam style is too mainstream


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because gangam style is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a rule keeper

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 17, 2012)

Banned for showing utter indecency of banning a rule keeper


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 17, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for showing utter indecency of banning a rule keeper

Click to collapse



Weekend ban! :highfive:


----------



## usaff22 (Nov 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Weekend ban! :highfive:

Click to collapse



Banned for posting in 01/01/1970

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 17, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> Banned for posting in 01/01/1970
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I've finally got JB for SGS+ with working camera! Hell yeah! 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## yosup (Nov 17, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I've finally got JB for SGS+ with working camera! Hell yeah!

Click to collapse



Banned for advocating hell.


----------



## Darshan9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Banned for advocating the advocation of hell...

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 17, 2012)

Darshan9 said:


> Banned for advocating the advocation of hell...
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for saying hell

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying hell
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for raising an objection w.r.t Hell.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for raising an objection w.r.t Hell.

Click to collapse



Banned for using an abbreviation

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 17, 2012)

Banned for sending from xperia s


----------



## XxLordxX (Nov 17, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for sending from xperia s

Click to collapse



Banned for hating Sony

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## hell_lock (Nov 17, 2012)

MikeChannon said:


> Banned u all for joining this site!

Click to collapse





Sent using my site known as  XDA


----------



## Andassaran (Nov 17, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Sent using my site known as  XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 17, 2012)

That's a good one :thumbup:


----------



## styleKIMCHEE (Nov 17, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Banned because it's quiet here today
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Banned for being deaf. No weak humans shall remain on xda by the time I'm done. 

Sent from my MB870 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 17, 2012)

Banned for telling someone that your deaf :screwy:


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Banned for telling someone that your deaf :screwy:

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming he has a deaf


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for assuming he has a deaf

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't edit my sig at Tapatalk 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 17, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I can't edit my sig at Tapatalk
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using xda apps

[ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
[KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Banned for not using xda apps
> 
> [ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
> [KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]

Click to collapse



Banned because your smile is creepy


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your smile is creepy

Click to collapse



Banned because your face doesn't even show smile!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your smile is creepy

Click to collapse



Banned for make me angry:sly:

[ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
[KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Banned for make me angry:sly:
> 
> [ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
> [KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]

Click to collapse



Banned because I will go, shut up and hide


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I will go, shut up and hide

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't hide. I find you everywhere whaaa!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you can't hide. I find you everywhere whaaa!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not trying to hide from you


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not trying to hide from you

Click to collapse



Thank goodness! Unbanned 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Thank goodness! Unbanned
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



pacban


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> pacban

Click to collapse



Thank you  So not banned again.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Thank you  So not banned again.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



You can't not ban -_-

edit: banned for making me forget to ban


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> You can't not ban -_-
> 
> edit: banned for making me forget to ban

Click to collapse



Banned for editing a ban! 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for editing a ban!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for banning an edit


----------



## styleKIMCHEE (Nov 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning an edit

Click to collapse



Banned for initiating banception

Sent from my MB870 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 18, 2012)

styleKIMCHEE said:


> Banned for initiating banception
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



styleKIMCHEE?? What kind of style is this?? , Banned!! 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> styleKIMCHEE?? What kind of style is this?? , Banned!!
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a ban within a ban within a ban


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's a ban within a ban within a ban

Click to collapse



Banned and hit with a brick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned coz the Thanks button is removed from the OT 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for using xda app and not using a pc :sly:


----------



## shan_s2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for complaining

Sent from my GT-I9100G


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for putting a smiley fave at the end of the sentence


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm not trying to hide from you

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU STILL HERE!!

[ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
[KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 18, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Banned for using xda app and not using a pc :sly:

Click to collapse



Banned coz I still won't be getting back the Thanks button for OT 
Banned for not helping my cause! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol ...why was it removed


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 18, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Lol ...why was it removed

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1997784
Banned for not knowing the reason! 
Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 18, 2012)

I didn't get it


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 18, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> I didn't get it

Click to collapse



Lolz...was just trolling.
Btw Banned for getting confused....

I think coz people keep thanking each other in OT and it was worthless when many actually develop Roms,kernels,etc and they are not even thanked..

I maybe wrong but i feel that's the reason.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for being a possibility that you are wrong.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 18, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Banned for being a possibility that you are wrong.

Click to collapse



Banned for being clueless! 
You should have known I'm not in the Moderator Committee! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 18, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for being clueless!
> You should have known I'm not in the Moderator Committee!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he should know that things


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned coz you too,didn't know that fact! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for knowing that the other didn't knew something either


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 18, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for knowing that the other didn't knew something either

Click to collapse



Banned for not being random eno...oh...potayto...

I'm a potayto and i approve of this message!


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for being a potato


----------



## domini99 (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned because of banana.. nana.... nanananana... na.... a ...

Na..

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for eating an apple


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 18, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Banned for eating an apple

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating POTAYTO!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## dragonhustler (Nov 18, 2012)

banned for rooting and installing a custom rom on my phone


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 18, 2012)

dragonhustler said:


> banned for rooting and installing a custom rom on my phone

Click to collapse



Banned because... Because your ban reason is so weird


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because... Because your ban reason is so weird

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ikr

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vasilevich (Nov 18, 2012)

*ban*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem [/QUOTE]

banned cuz my fingers are slippery on the trigger.


----------



## Andassaran (Nov 18, 2012)

vasilevich said:


> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



banned cuz my fingers are slippery on the trigger.[/QUOTE]

Banned for having slippery fingers. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Andassaran said:


> banned cuz my fingers are slippery on the trigger.

Click to collapse



Banned for having slippery fingers. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app[/QUOTE]

Banned for also having them

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem 

Edit:dafaqs up with quoting


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for also having them
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem
> 
> Edit:dafaqs up with quoting

Click to collapse



Banned cause my quote is perfect 

Swiftkey'd from my Awesome Wildfire S powered by Unofficial CyanogenMod 9.1.0


----------



## Deadly (Nov 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for having slippery fingers.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing extra /quote in post

***Nothing is True... Everything is Permited***


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 19, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Banned for not noticing extra /quote in post
> 
> ***Nothing is True... Everything is Permited***

Click to collapse



Banned because I fixed the quote, and noticed it before you.

*Swiftkey'd from my Awesome Wildfire S powered by Unofficial CyanogenMod 9.1.0*


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 19, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned because I fixed the quote, and noticed it before you.
> 
> *Swiftkey'd from my Awesome Wildfire S powered by Unofficial CyanogenMod 9.1.0*

Click to collapse



Banned coz my 600MHz Optimus One now has a close to perfect, blazing fast Jelly Bean! :laugh:


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz my 600MHz Optimus One now has a close to perfect, blazing fast Jelly Bean! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because my SGS+ has already running great JB PACman ROM 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 19, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because my SGS+ has already running great JB PACman ROM
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's a 1.4GHz device and thus you are too late!


----------



## styleKIMCHEE (Nov 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz it's a 1.4GHz device and thus you are too late!

Click to collapse



Banned for 'coz' instead of 'because'. 

Sent from my MB870 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

styleKIMCHEE said:


> Banned for 'coz' instead of 'because'.
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for caring


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for caring

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1996589]Coolest place on XDA


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned for not caring
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1996589]Coolest place on XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a disturbing link


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for posting a disturbing link

Click to collapse



Banned cause its not

* Coolest place on XDA *


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Banned cause its not
> 
> * Coolest place on XDA *

Click to collapse



Banned because keep thinking that


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because keep thinking that

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm cold and I'm drinking hot tea.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 19, 2012)

Banned for being cold


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 19, 2012)

Banned for not being cold


Sent from my Device using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not being cold
> 
> 
> Sent from my Device using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for posting from "Device".


----------



## tattooedgod (Nov 19, 2012)

*WHAT??????*

This is so confusing what the hell. lol


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 19, 2012)

tattooedgod said:


> This is so confusing what the hell. lol

Click to collapse



Banned for:
1. Not banning.
2. Not quoting.
3. Not playing with the thread rules.
4. Not understanding my ban reason.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for:
> 1. Not banning.
> 2. Not quoting.
> 3. Not playing with the thread rules.
> 4. Not understanding my ban reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for overusing the word `quote`


----------



## Jlamour4 (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for overusing the word `quote`

Click to collapse



Banned because you quoted him


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 19, 2012)

Jlamour4 said:


> Banned because you quoted him

Click to collapse



Banned because you quoted to...

Sent from my Slim Jelly phone


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because you quoted to...
> 
> Sent from my Slim Jelly phone

Click to collapse



too*

banned for poor grammar


----------



## skivnit (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> too*
> 
> banned for poor grammar

Click to collapse



Banned for playing the teacher on a forum

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 19, 2012)

Banned for... Uhhhh..  ummmmm.  Ohhh


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Banned because i recieved some [email protected]$$ message on whatsapp today regarding the fact it will be a paid only app soon. Apparently it will cost £1000 soon...pftt...n00bs

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 20, 2012)

Banned for being a premium potato


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 20, 2012)

Banned for not being a premium potato.

*Swiftkey'd from my Awesome Wildfire S powered by Unofficial CyanogenMod 9.1.0*


----------



## domini99 (Nov 20, 2012)

Banned for running cm9 and not cm10

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for running cm9 and not cm10
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned for seeking testers.


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 20, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Banned for... Uhhhh..  ummmmm.  Ohhh

Click to collapse



Banned for having facial tatoo on your avatar :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 20, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Banned for having facial tatoo on your avatar :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for mocking people

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 20, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Banned for mocking people
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using GR9 Modaco ROM :highfive:


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 20, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Banned for using GR9 Modaco ROM :highfive:

Click to collapse



Banned because your username contains several grammatical and spelling errors

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because your username contains several grammatical and spelling errors
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know Avril Lavigne


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't know Avril Lavigne

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I dont

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking I dont
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because this


----------



## shan_s2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Banned because posting YouTube link here.

Sent from my GT-I9100G


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

shan_s2 said:


> Banned because posting YouTube link here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a free country


----------



## burnmatoaka (Nov 20, 2012)

Banned because freedom isn't free

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

burnmatoaka said:


> Banned because freedom isn't free
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting a poem


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for quoting a poem

Click to collapse



Banned for having 666 in your username.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## MetinKale38 (Nov 20, 2012)

banned for using a Nexus S xD

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 20, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> banned for using a Nexus S xD
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Desire xD

*Swiftkey'd from my Awesome Wildfire S powered by Unofficial CyanogenMod 9.1.0*


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 20, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Banned for using a Desire xD
> 
> *Swiftkey'd from my Awesome Wildfire S powered by Unofficial CyanogenMod 9.1.0*

Click to collapse



Banned for using not awesome Desire and also banned for using Swiftkey instead of Swype.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 20, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for using not awesome Desire and also banned for using Swiftkey instead of Swype.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for using swype.

Sent from my Slim Jelly Phone


----------



## Duarte777 (Nov 20, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for using swype.
> 
> Sent from my Slim Jelly Phone

Click to collapse



Not valid argument, banned.

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Duarte777 said:


> Not valid argument, banned.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Also invalid. Banned

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Also invalid. Banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a valid argument either.

Sent from my Slim Jelly phone


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 20, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for not having a valid argument either.
> 
> Sent from my Slim Jelly phone

Click to collapse



Also invalid...again. Banned.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Also invalid...again. Banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



banned for freaking and because I am unbelievable hot 
Greets

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 20, 2012)

keenofhiphop said:


> banned for freaking and because I am unbelievable hot
> Greets
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i see no hot avatar

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i see no hot avatar
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have inspiration for original ban reason.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## maek_it_happen (Nov 20, 2012)

Banned because I'm better 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 21, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned because I'm better
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Also invalid...again...again! Banned.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Also invalid...again...again! Banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for too much self esteem 

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Banned !*



maek_it_happen said:


> Banned because I'm better
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using XDA Premium


----------



## isaacluz (Nov 21, 2012)

Banned myself for try to reach the "10 useful posts"

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

isaacluz said:


> Banned myself for try to reach the "10 useful posts"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the ten post rule in the stickies

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## gnustomp (Nov 21, 2012)

Banned for absolutely no reason.


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 21, 2012)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for absolutely no reason.

Click to collapse



banned for not having avatar pic


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> banned for not having avatar pic

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be funny in your signature


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for trying to be funny in your signature

Click to collapse



Banned for joining XDA in Feb 2010


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 21, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Banned for joining XDA in Feb 2010

Click to collapse



Banned for complicated username.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Banned for joining XDA in Feb 2010

Click to collapse



Banned for not joining

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not joining
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the impropriate person.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## usaff22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for banning the impropriate person.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning dexter93, king of Qualcomm devices


----------



## varun.chitre15 (Nov 21, 2012)

banned for advocating dexter


----------



## domini99 (Nov 21, 2012)

varun.chitre15 said:


> banned for advocating dexter

Click to collapse



Banned for not aproving with it 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for not aproving with it
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know what comes after 99


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 21, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for complicated username.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for having so many "t"'s in ur username


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 21, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Banned for having so many "t"'s in ur username

Click to collapse



Banned for taking Avril craziness to entirely new levels..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 21, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for taking Avril craziness to entirely new levels..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Breaking Dawn ban. -_-

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Breaking Dawn ban. -_-
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Banned !*



Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Banned for posting image instead of writing "Banned"


----------



## Dankest (Nov 22, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Banned for posting image instead of writing "Banned"

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling boy like an Asian!

AT&T SGS3 Marble White
ParanoidKangDroid 1.4 ROM
KT747 11/13 kernel OC'ed & UV'ed
Medical Marijuana Supporter


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 22, 2012)

Dankest said:


> Banned for spelling boy like an Asian!
> 
> AT&T SGS3 Marble White
> ParanoidKangDroid 1.4 ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Asians can spell but they can't drive

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Krshaw18 (Nov 22, 2012)

Banned for supporting and correcting racial stereotypes!

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using XDA Premuim


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 22, 2012)

Banned for using a Samsung galaxy note  2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 22, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Banned for using a Samsung galaxy note  2

Click to collapse



Banned for not using anything

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not using anything
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone uses something to post.. and your reason was invalid that's y

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**_


----------



## yosup (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> _**... Everything is Permited**_

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting anarchy!!


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

Banned for not being a pirate muffin

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 22, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for not being a pirate muffin
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Banned for having only 2.8 inch muffin.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for having only 2.8 inch muffin.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for muffins length 


_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 22, 2012)

Banned for looking like a half baked fairy cake

Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former. 
Albert Einstein


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 22, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for looking like a half baked fairy cake
> 
> Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.
> Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Banned bacause I've just came from the hairdresser :laugh:


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 22, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned bacause I've just came from the hairdresser :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because i came from the toilet 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## MaxFTW (Nov 22, 2012)

Dafuqijustread? I ban you for that

*Sent from best smartphone in the world - HTC One X with Ice Cold Jelly AOKP ROM and Bricked Kernel*


----------



## domini99 (Nov 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i came from the toilet
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned coz i can smell all over the northsea in holland

Phew.






maxio1998 said:


> Dafuqijustread? I ban you for that
> 
> *Sent from best smartphone in the world - HTC One X with Ice Cold Jelly AOKP ROM and Bricked Kernel*

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the person that was banning the person above him, that was also banning the person above him that was also banning the person above him that was also....

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i can smell all over the northsea in holland
> 
> Phew.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being able to smell the northsea in holland


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being upsidedown.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



Banned for being double face weird person.


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not knowing this is the album cover of one of the best albums ever. :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



So what is the answer? Banned for thinking I don't know the best album ever.


----------



## tomyboombotz (Nov 22, 2012)

Your all banned and put on sale for Black Friday ?


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 22, 2012)

tomyboombotz said:


> Your all banned and put on sale for Black Friday ?

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate BF!!!


----------



## keenofhiphop (Nov 22, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I hate BF!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont break up


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 22, 2012)

Banned you for not making google send me a free Nexus 7, 4 and 10.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 22, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Banned you for not making google send me a free Nexus 7, 4 and 10.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having enough money to buy these devices. (Not sayin' that I have )


----------



## Dankest (Nov 22, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for not having enough money to buy these devices. (Not sayin' that I have )

Click to collapse



Banned because too lazy to get a profile pic!

AT&T SGS3 Marble White
Team AoCP The Collective ROM
KT747 10/31 OC'ed & UV'ed
Medical MJ Supporter


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 22, 2012)

Banned because I was to LAZY to read your CRAZY xda/taptalk sig..


----------



## shoong512 (Nov 22, 2012)

Banned a make her dance.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 22, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Banned because I was to LAZY to read your CRAZY xda/taptalk sig..

Click to collapse



Too* banned

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Too* banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Tomato ban!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Tomato ban!
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Peanut butter and jelly ban


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Peanut butter and jelly ban

Click to collapse



PIZZA! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## VaderSKN (Nov 22, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> PIZZA! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Banned for crossing fingers.

Sent from my Jaffa Cake (Back to life!)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for crossing fingers.
> 
> Sent from my Jaffa Cake (Back to life!)

Click to collapse



Banned for crossing lines


----------



## VaderSKN (Nov 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for crossing lines

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't mention lines in my previous post.

Sent from my Jaffa Cake (Back to life!)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because I didn't mention lines in my previous post.
> 
> Sent from my Jaffa Cake (Back to life!)

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning when you cross your fingers or lines. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## arknailed7754 (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for not mentioning when you cross your fingers or lines.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing the crap out of me

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 22, 2012)

arknailed7754 said:


> Banned for confusing the crap out of me
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word "app" twice in your sig.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## AndroidSlave (Nov 22, 2012)

Banned for calling 4.2 KLP

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 23, 2012)

asf58967 said:


> Banned for calling 4.2 KLP
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for a very random username


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 23, 2012)

Banned for reviewing ASUS K53SM-SX010D


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 23, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Banned for reviewing ASUS K53SM-SX010D

Click to collapse



Banned for having an username full of numbers.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 23, 2012)

banned coz it has alphabets as well


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz it has alphabets as well

Click to collapse



Banned for having "_" in your nickname.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Dankest (Nov 23, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for having "_" in your nickname.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a fustercluck of T's in your name

AT&T SGS3 Marble White
ParanoidKangDroid 1.4 ROM
KT747 11/13 OC'ed & UV'ed
Medical Marijuana Supporter


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dankest said:


> Banned for having a fustercluck of T's in your name
> 
> AT&T SGS3 Marble White
> ParanoidKangDroid 1.4 ROM
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## domini99 (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1504393

Click to collapse



No you're banned!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> No you're banned!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for having blood on ur avatar pic :crying:


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 23, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Banned for having blood on ur avatar pic :crying:

Click to collapse



Banned for having cranium!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 23, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for having cranium!

Click to collapse



Everyone has cranium! 
Lolz!!! 
Your reason is null and void! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 23, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Everyone has cranium!
> Lolz!!!
> Your reason is null and void!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding my ban reason  Also, banned for not having cranium in your avatar.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not understanding my ban reason  Also, banned for not having cranium in your avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for using urainium...oh...wait...i forgot this isnt science...silly me...BANNED

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Dankest (Nov 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for using urainium...oh...wait...i forgot this isnt science...silly me...BANNED
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling uranium wrong!

AT&T SGS3 Marble White
ParanoidKangDroid 1.4 ROM
KT747 11/13 OC'ed & UV'ed
Medical Marijuana Supporter


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 24, 2012)

Banned for being the grammar police.


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Nov 24, 2012)

Banned for banning a person of the law, *whoosh*.


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 24, 2012)

Banned, for banning a person, which did ban a person, which did ban a Premium Potayto Problem :what:


----------



## justkiddinghere (Nov 24, 2012)

Banmed because his id dosnt have a sequence it should be 12345


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 24, 2012)

Banned for looking at my 13254


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 24, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Banned for looking at my 13254

Click to collapse



Banned for...uhm...sounding like Vader...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for...uhm...sounding like Vader...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Bremium potayto


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a Bremium potayto

Click to collapse



Banned for BREMIUM


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Banned for BREMIUM

Click to collapse



Banned for being the 13254th jader. Way off from the original jader


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 24, 2012)

Banned for banning me.
I'm the original JADER


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Banned for banning me.
> I'm the original JADER

Click to collapse



Get the ban out


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Bored ban, gotta ban the Don at least once. You're banned

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Bored ban, gotta ban the Don at least once. You're banned
> 
> “Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
> (Ted Nelson)

Click to collapse



A ban without a quote is like banning the air... 
Banned


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 24, 2012)

Air ban!


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Air ban!

Click to collapse



Quoting ban!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 24, 2012)

Nexus 7 owner ban! 

*Swiftkey'd from my Awesome Wildfire S powered by Unofficial CyanogenMod 9.1.0*


----------



## callmemitch (Nov 24, 2012)

SomeDudeOnTheNet said:


> Nexus 7 owner ban!
> 
> *Swiftkey'd from my Awesome Wildfire S powered by Unofficial CyanogenMod 9.1.0*

Click to collapse



Banned for being just some dude out there! 

Sent from: GT N7000_ROCKET ROM_V12


----------



## Whiplashh (Nov 24, 2012)

callmemitch said:


> Banned for being just some dude out there!
> 
> Sent from: GT N7000_ROCKET ROM_V12

Click to collapse



Banned for being called Mitch. 

--------------------------------------------------------
Sent From My Rooted, S-OFF'd Blackberry Curve using the iOS XDA Application for Android.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 24, 2012)

Whiplashh said:


> Banned for being called Mitch.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> Sent From My Rooted, S-OFF'd Blackberry Curve using the iOS XDA Application for Android.

Click to collapse



Unbanned coz I like Whiplash by Metallica \m/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 24, 2012)

Banned for unbanning. Tisk tisk. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dankest (Nov 24, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Banned for unbanning. Tisk tisk.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I give you a special ban from Laurence fishbourne




AT&T SGS3 Marble White
ParanoidKangDroid 1.4 ROM
KT747 11/13 OC'ed & UV'ed
Medical Marijuana Supporter


----------



## silverfaller (Nov 24, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Banned for unbanning. Tisk tisk.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 banned for using razer hd


----------



## Dankest (Nov 24, 2012)

silverfaller said:


> banned for using razer hd

Click to collapse



Banned for failing to ban the person above you!

AT&T SGS3 Marble White
ParanoidKangDroid 1.4 ROM
KT747 11/13 OC'ed & UV'ed
Medical Marijuana Supporter


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Nov 24, 2012)

Banned because I know kung fu

Sent with technology in don't understand to people in don't know.


----------



## stamatis (Nov 24, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned because I know kung fu
> 
> Sent with technology in don't understand to people in don't know.

Click to collapse



Banned because I know your username

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 24, 2012)

Nuh uhhhhh ban.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Nuh uhhhhh ban.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



uh huhhh banned


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> uh huhhh banned

Click to collapse



Ahh ehhh ohhh banned too


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Ahh ehhh ohhh banned too

Click to collapse



Hey, Ho, let's go.. blitzkrieg ban


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 25, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Banned because I know your username
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Youdontsay.jpg banned 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 25, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Youdontsay.jpg banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



I don't want to drive 150kms at 7am ban! :/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 25, 2012)

***** please ban

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 25, 2012)

Da Avenger said:


> Ban SDOTN coz i want to have my signature activated on XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for ten post spamming. Read the stickies.

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't know Avril Lavigne

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a 6 in your name. 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## alph0 (Nov 25, 2012)

I ban you because you ban me. 

Sent from my brain using KAMEHAMEHA!


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 25, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Banned because you have a 6 on your name.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Banned coz he has 3 not a 6.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## stamatis (Nov 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz he has 3 not a 6.
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned because he has 3 6

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I'll buy a Nexus 4 rather soon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying N4 right now.


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not paying for it do I can buy it now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me your account number.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not giving me your account number.

Click to collapse



Banned coz you can donate to his PayPal link! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz you can donate to his PayPal link!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being generous and doing it yourself


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not being generous and doing it yourself

Click to collapse



Banned coz I myself don't have a PayPal link and I don't endorse it.... 


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Likeaboss456 (Nov 25, 2012)

Banned because Im the best of the better.

Sent from a HTC Sensation 4G Beats Audio. I am looking for games to play.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 25, 2012)

Likeaboss456 said:


> Banned because Im the best of the better.
> 
> Sent from a HTC Sensation 4G Beats Audio. I am looking for games to play.

Click to collapse



Banned for self praising! 
What a noob! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having the same phone as my sister.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



Banned cos I bought it earlier than your sis! 


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because that doesn't matter. And you can't be sure. Banned for not running cm9 on it
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10, with JB 4.2 keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned coz I run Cm 10 
Why should I run Cm 9 then....! 


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Night_Fate (Nov 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't think CM10 is still stable enough for daily use.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10, with JB 4.2 keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned from my cm10&AOKP-Remix touchpad


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't think CM10 is still stable enough for daily use.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10, with JB 4.2 keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned coz I still have Aokp milestone and Pac Rom to have a Jb experience and they run like a charm and Cm 10 is not that bad either but I agree it's still not stable! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned Barbusse my sister is fine with cm9.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10, with JB 4.2 keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned coz she's a girl! 
And I doubt she's a flashaholic 
I'm sure she would be ok even if you flash Cm 7 or stock Ics for that matter! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

Banned for being sexist

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 25, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz she's a girl!
> And I doubt she's a flashaholic
> I'm sure she would be ok even if you flash Cm 7 or stock Ics for that matter!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm a girl and I'm addicted to flashing! So banned for doubting that girls can't flash!


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> I'm a girl and I'm addicted to flashing! So banned for doubting that girls can't flash!

Click to collapse



Banned for revealing that you're a girl after so long!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> I'm a girl and I'm addicted to flashing! So banned for doubting that girls can't flash!

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're not m1l4droid's sister! 
I just commented on that....! 
And banned you again for everytime I check this thread,I have to ban you! 
:banghead:

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> I'm a girl and I'm addicted to flashing! So banned for doubting that girls can't flash!

Click to collapse



Banned for naming yourself patty

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Stock ICS was crap. That was why I rooted her phone. Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i am the greatist :beer:

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Nov 25, 2012)

Totally off topic but I just found out I had 4.2 keyboard on my phone

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 25, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Totally off topic but I just found out I had 4.2 keyboard on my phone
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for exciting 4.2 keyboard on your device.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 25, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for exciting 4.2 keyboard on your device.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned coz even I've to ban you everytime I'm opening this thread xD

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 25, 2012)

Banned for "having to" ban someone.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz even I've to ban you everytime I'm opening this thread xD
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned coz you just stole my line 
But leave it.... I understand your frustration! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## abe5 (Nov 25, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz you just stole my line
> But leave it.... I understand your frustration!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a premium user.


----------



## stamatis (Nov 25, 2012)

abe5 said:


> Banned for being a premium user.

Click to collapse



Banned because he's not.

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## BossGames (Nov 25, 2012)

abe5 said:


> Banned for being a premium user.

Click to collapse




Banned for not being a premium user.

Yeah, I know, I should be banned too..

Sent from my galaxy Y with 830Mhz but technically, 380Mhz.

EDIT: damn I'm typing slowly..


----------



## huggs (Nov 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for missing the post before yours.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10, with JB 4.2 keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting 063_XOBX in your sig


----------



## callmemitch (Nov 26, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz she's a girl!
> And I doubt she's a flashaholic
> I'm sure she would be ok even if you flash Cm 7 or stock Ics for that matter!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 26, 2012)

callmemitch said:


> Ghostfreak NB said:
> 
> 
> > Banned coz she's a girl!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for using AirTel


----------



## Ryno_666 (Nov 26, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> Banned for using AirTel

Click to collapse



Primeco ban!

Sent from my startac using SBC


----------



## _Variable (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not using an OpME

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 26, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for not using an OpME
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Banned coz your muffin is smaller than my Galaxy 3 as well! 


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Nov 26, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz your muffin is smaller than my Galaxy 3 as well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



BANNED COS, I WANT THE SIII PLEASE GIVE IT I WANT IT!!!!!!

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for still using Froyo


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned coz it was unclear that whom did you ban! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## twolfekc (Nov 26, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz it was unclear that whom did you ban!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because ghosts aren't real

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Pluto (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having "two L" in your name.

Sent from my #Based HTC One X using TVPVTVLK.


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for no longer being a planet 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 26, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Banned for no longer being a planet
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for calling mickeys dog a planet

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 26, 2012)

Buy one then, ban.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 26, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Buy one then, ban.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz buying a phone ain't that easy :/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz buying a phone ain't that easy :/
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



banned because it is if you want a nokia...like...me...*foreveralone*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Whowahn (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because Nokia will fall off soon

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## topiratiko (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because Nokia fell off long long ago

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## compuw22c (Nov 27, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> Banned because Nokia fell off long long ago
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning a manufacturer of closed-source phones


----------



## Pat. (Nov 27, 2012)

banned for making a good point.


----------



## styleKIMCHEE (Nov 27, 2012)

Pat. said:


> banned for making a good point.

Click to collapse



Banned for taking my name. 

Sent from my MB870 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koizuma (Nov 27, 2012)

styleKIMCHEE said:


> Banned for taking my name.
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for still using ICS 

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 27, 2012)

Koizuma said:


> Banned for still using ICS
> 
> Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because I run unofficial ics.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## salas2324 (Nov 27, 2012)

Banned because I'm using a leaked jellybean! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not using cyanogen mod.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10, with JB 4.2 keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned cause you and I both like CyanogenMod 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 27, 2012)

Banned cuz who doesn't???

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 27, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Banned cuz who doesn't???
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because my friend doesn't. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 27, 2012)

You need better friends then, ban. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I made my friend install CM7 on his desire z, and now he likes it.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10, with JB 4.2 keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for getting him on CM7 not CM9 or 10.
Bad friend ban!


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for getting him on CM7 not CM9 or 10.
> Bad friend ban!

Click to collapse



Accepted ban! CM10 is the best!


----------



## _Variable (Nov 27, 2012)

BAN U ALL FOR NOT GIVING ME A PHONE

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 27, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> BAN U ALL FOR NOT GIVING ME A PHONE
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Banned for still running Froyo


----------



## spider623 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ban cause you banned

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 27, 2012)

spider623 said:


> Ban cause you banned
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because it is general rule of this thread.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 27, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because it is general rule of this thread.

Click to collapse



Banned coz I want to not because I have to 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I want to not because I have to
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you still have to


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you still have to

Click to collapse



banned because i dont have to  nor do i have to :beer: or :banghead:

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I just bought Nova launcher prime and poweramp.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10, with JB 4.2 keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned because PowerAMP is totally awesome! 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## don2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

Banned because stupid people here don't give credits ......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## don2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for using that... Thing....
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10, with JB 4.2 keyboard

Click to collapse



Banned for hating ipad....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## L2Deliver (Nov 27, 2012)

don2012 said:


> Banned for hating ipad....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for following the dark side.

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bonell (Nov 27, 2012)

Banned for geekie star wars reference.. 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 27, 2012)

Banned. Cuz' i can.


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 27, 2012)

Power trip ban.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 27, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Power trip ban.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



random slipped ban

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## SINGAPOREAN (Nov 27, 2012)

banned for surfing xda forums on an iPhone


----------



## samuel2706 (Nov 27, 2012)

Banned for not being the one x master race 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 27, 2012)

samuel2706 said:


> Banned for not being the one x master race
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I've just got 4.2.1 update 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## samuel2706 (Nov 27, 2012)

Banned because I can't get it due to branding issues. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2012)

samuel2706 said:


> Banned because I can't get it due to branding issues.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Samuel?  is that you?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

Banned because I always wanted to ban a senior mod:thumbup:

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because I always wanted to ban a senior mod:thumbup:
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Banned coz I can't see if you have banned a mod via this xda app 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## samuel2706 (Nov 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Samuel?  is that you?

Click to collapse



Hello MTM

Yes it is I, long time no speak mate! 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Dankest (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned because too many pokemon pictures on one page!

AT&T SGS3 Marble White
Team AoCP 4.6 The Collective ROM
Medical Marijuana Supporter


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 28, 2012)

Dankest said:


> Banned because too many pokemon pictures on one page!
> 
> AT&T SGS3 Marble White
> Team AoCP 4.6 The Collective ROM
> Medical Marijuana Supporter

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting only Medical marijuana. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned coz i accidently pressed the ban button.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i accidently pressed the ban button.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for i'm out of reasons to ban you !!!


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned cuz' my arc S is fast as **** with HD+


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 28, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Banned cuz' my arc S is fast as **** with HD+

Click to collapse



Banned because my Nexus 7 is faster! :laugh:


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 28, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because my Nexus 7 is faster! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because my nexus 7 is faster than your nexus 7! MUHAHHAHAHA

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium HD app


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned cuz' i'm running ubuntu on my phone aww pammm gedisst xD


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Banned cuz' i'm running ubuntu on my phone aww pammm gedisst xD

Click to collapse



Banned because I have windows phone 7.8


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have windows phone 7.8

Click to collapse



Banned because I've almost bricked Galaxy Gio :victory:


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I've almost bricked Galaxy Gio :victory:

Click to collapse



ROFL LMAO LOL banned 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ROFL LMAO LOL banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned coz i'm tired of waiting for the Nexus 4 :/


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I want a nexus 4 as well.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10, with JB 4.2 keyboard

Click to collapse



banned because i want a nexus 10 and its not in auatralian stores yet, only google play 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> banned because i want a nexus 10 and its not in auatralian stores yet, only google play
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not just buying a Galaxy Tab2 10.1

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 29, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for not just buying a Galaxy Tab2 10.1
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned! Don't eat my donuts, please :crying:


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 29, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned! Don't eat my donuts, please :crying:

Click to collapse



Banned for crying about your donuts, you ungratefull bastard

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned for [email protected][email protected]&!


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 29, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Banned for [email protected][email protected]&!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him.


----------



## erad1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for banning him.

Click to collapse



Banned for using such an unoriginal ban!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 29, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a ban reason.

Sent from my awesome Wildfire S.
I was originally SomeDudeOnTheNet!


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for not giving a ban reason.
> 
> Sent from my awesome Wildfire S.
> I was originally SomeDudeOnTheNet!

Click to collapse



banned for giving a reason

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banged because I'm running CM10 stable, and a great custom kernel, and my ORD is starting to phase in.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned for solding HTC Desire.


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it was old and the buttons were broken. Also, FIFY.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting me.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 29, 2012)

Pati said:


> Banned for correcting me.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using only one "t" in your name. There, that's better 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it was probably already taken.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned because I like my username and I'm not going to change it.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## lasic.2000 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ban beacuse I'm using MIUI wich is android 4.0.3 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 29, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban beacuse I'm using MIUI wich is android 4.0.3
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm using Jelly Bean 4.2.1 which is the best.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## scidon37 (Nov 29, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I'm using Jelly Bean 4.2.1 which is the best.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for needing December in your Android

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 29, 2012)

scidon37 said:


> Banned for needing December in your Android
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for missing all your appointments this December thanks to your N4

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scidon37 (Nov 30, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for missing all your appointments this December thanks to your N4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not December yet and my N4 has 4.2.1 too.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sidthegreatest (Nov 30, 2012)

scidon37 said:


> Banned because it's not December yet and my N4 has 4.2.1 too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you now have no excuse to miss any appointments this December...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Nov 30, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned because you now have no excuse to miss any appointments this December...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for telling what to do/miss

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lasic.2000 (Nov 30, 2012)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned for telling what to do/miss
> 
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ban for Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## maek_it_happen (Nov 30, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban for Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned ......... by the moon man 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## lasic.2000 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ban beacuse MoonRom is low battery drain and best perfmorance 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## maek_it_happen (Nov 30, 2012)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban beacuse MoonRom is low battery drain and best perfmorance
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not saluting moon man 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 30, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned for not saluting moon man
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not "maeking" it happen.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not "maeking" it happen.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for "maeking"

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 30, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Banned for "maeking"
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding my ban reason.


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Nov 30, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not understanding my ban reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for not making your ban reason clear

Sent from my LT28at using xda app-developers app


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 30, 2012)

I ban you because I dictated this text was with google voice this is funny I mean you call her now east epic fail and now I'm saying boys boys tires tires tires sorry sorry sorry sorry


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 30, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> I ban you because I dictated this text was with google voice this is funny I mean you call her now east epic fail and now I'm saying boys boys tires tires tires sorry sorry sorry sorry

Click to collapse



Banned because dafuq?

Sent from my awesome Wildfire S.
I was originally SomeDudeOnTheNet!


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned because dafuq?
> 
> Sent from my awesome Wildfire S.
> I was originally SomeDudeOnTheNet!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being SomeDudeOnTheNet anymore 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Nov 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not being SomeDudeOnTheNet anymore
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me that he's not SomeDudeOnTheNet anymore...


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 30, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for telling me that he's not SomeDudeOnTheNet anymore...

Click to collapse



Banned because I was SOME dude on the net. But now I'm recognized as Tyr Fifteen. 

Problem?

Sent from my awesome Wildfire S.
I was originally SomeDudeOnTheNet!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned because I was SOME dude on the net. But now I'm recognized as Tyr Fifteen.
> 
> Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your name and for being on tier 15 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## sunilromy (Nov 30, 2012)

Ban xda admin. Lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 30, 2012)

stevestone said:


> Ban xda admin. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not making sense

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## samuel2706 (Nov 30, 2012)

Banned because i am a mudkip


----------



## _Variable (Nov 30, 2012)

banned for not using froyo.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't like Pokémon. I'm not judging people who do though.

Click to collapse



banned for judging pokégeeks

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## hell_lock (Nov 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for judging pokégeeks
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ur a potato

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## hell_lock (Nov 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not using proper grammar.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned u because my grammer is rite

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned u because my grammer is rite
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because your grammar may be correct, but your spelling leaves a lot to be desired

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because your grammar may be correct, but your spelling leaves a lot to be desired
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



banned Because no is always the answer to chores. yes is the answer to food.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned Because no is always the answer to chores. yes is the answer to food.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for being fat and lazy


----------



## mexigga (Nov 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being fat and lazy

Click to collapse



Banned for the cow calling the cattle fat.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned for the cow calling the cattle fat.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a stick figure


----------



## mexigga (Dec 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm a stick figure

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating enough


----------



## domini99 (Dec 1, 2012)

Banned for eating enough.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## maek_it_happen (Dec 1, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for eating enough.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



You've just been moon man'd 

Which is equivalent to a ban . 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## hell_lock (Dec 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for saying moon man a lot. Wtf is moon man?
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u dont know whats moon

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 1, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned cuz u dont know whats moon
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned because I know what that there moonshine is

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## rbeavers (Dec 1, 2012)

Banned for having the year he will  graduate high school in his name ;/)

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## Stereo8 (Dec 1, 2012)

Banned for having only 336 posts after 2 years on xda!!!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being jealous of his post count.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



banned for swiping and not typing.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it is the future of typing.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



baned bwcausr dwipung dosmt woek.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 1, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> baned bwcausr dwipung dosmt woek.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned çöz ü'ré rïght

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it works fine for me!

Click to collapse



Banned because the HD2 got windows phone 8 upgrade and I'm jelly


----------



## usaff22 (Dec 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because it's just a proof of concept as of now, and if it was fully functional, I'd still run Android.

Click to collapse



bÆñÑēD BëÇåŪßē ï ßÀy sŒ

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because you have no power here, usaff22.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep banning everone

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because are you mad?

Click to collapse



Banned coz isn't everyone?


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz isn't everyone?

Click to collapse



banned because yes?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## maek_it_happen (Dec 1, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz isn't everyone?

Click to collapse



Banana for crying .

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## scidon37 (Dec 1, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banana for crying .
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for auto correct fail.

Sent from Limbo Level 4 - 11/13 11:53:48 am EST- shipping notification 11/27 9:50 pm


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2012)

scidon37 said:


> Banned for auto correct fail.
> 
> Sent from Limbo Level 4 - 11/13 11:53:48 am EST- shipping notification 11/27 9:50 pm

Click to collapse



Banana for bananing


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banana for bananing

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still not eating enough

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mexigga (Dec 1, 2012)

Banned because I just over ate.


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 1, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned because I just over ate.

Click to collapse



Bąąńńęd fór śpąmmińg iń thiś thręąd.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## GalaxyFan88 (Dec 1, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Bąąńńęd fór śpąmmińg iń thiś thręąd.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for using weird letters.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 1, 2012)

GalaxyFan88 said:


> Banned for using weird letters.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because these are polish letters!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 1, 2012)

GalaxyFan88 said:


> Banned for using weird letters.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



\/\/ |-| /-\ T         \/\/ £ | R D         |_ £ T T £  R §

Enviado desde mi XT912


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 1, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> \/\/ |-| /-\ T         \/\/ £ | R D         |_ £ T T £  R §
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT912

Click to collapse



Banned for being too ssssssssslllllllllllllllll.......ooooooooowwwwwwww!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for being too ssssssssslllllllllllllllll.......ooooooooowwwwwwww!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddd......................

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Dimas941 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## mexigga (Dec 2, 2012)

Dimas941 said:


> Wow
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for only posting "wow"


----------



## vedhasd (Dec 2, 2012)

mexigga said:


> Banned for only posting "wow"

Click to collapse



Banned for having username mexigga

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Dec 2, 2012)

vedhasd said:


> Banned for having username mexigga
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning mexigga... Not positive but I feel like there are racial undertones to that last ban...

Sent with technology I don't understand to people I don't know.


----------



## vedhasd (Dec 2, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned for banning mexigga... Not positive but I feel like there are racial undertones to that last ban...
> 
> Sent with technology I don't understand to people I don't know.

Click to collapse



Sorry if it felt racial ! I didn't intend to be ! My apologies to mexigga and you !

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Dec 2, 2012)

vedhasd said:


> Sorry if it felt racial ! I didn't intend to be ! My apologies to mexigga and you !
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning in a ban-only banning banned people thread.ban, friend, ban.

"why doesn't anybody kill the dj?"


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 2, 2012)

vedhasd said:


> Sorry if it felt racial ! I didn't intend to be ! My apologies to mexigga and you !
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for apologizing!


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Dec 2, 2012)

Self banned for making someone apologize....I am pretty sure no one was offended....my mexigga

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 2, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Self banned for making someone apologize....I am pretty sure no one was offended....my mexigga
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



banned for self banning for no valid reason under page 792, paragraph x, sector v of the bantionary (only $9.99 from you local Gmaster store) 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## domini99 (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned for banning on the same page.

FAIL

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for banning on the same page.
> 
> FAIL
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned coz your name makes me want to order a Dominos cheeseburst pizza! :silly:


----------



## Stereo8 (Dec 2, 2012)

banned cuz you wanna eat pizza... its caloric


----------



## DesertHawk (Dec 2, 2012)

Stereo8 said:


> banned cuz you wanna eat pizza... its caloric

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who wants to eat pizza

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 2, 2012)

weeo said:


> Banned for banning someone who wants to eat pizza
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



unbanned for standing for a good cause! :highfive:


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 2, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> unbanned for standing for a good cause! :highfive:

Click to collapse



Banned for unbanning

Enviado desde mi XT912


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because Motorola is very expensive around here.

Click to collapse



Banned because my Atrix HD was only a dollar and is therefore not expensive

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I said around here.

Click to collapse



Banned because you live in a place where Motorola is not cheap.

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because nothing is cheap around here.

Click to collapse



banned because oil is cheap there

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because Motorola is very expensive around here.

Click to collapse



banned coz Motorola has wrapped up operations here, let alone be cheap or expensive :/
I wanted the Moto Razr :crying:



deathnotice01 said:


> banned because oil is cheap there
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



banned coz Oil is cheap no where except saudi arabia!


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned because I can't choose between CM10 and SlimBean  

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned for personal problems 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## bharaththeunique (Dec 3, 2012)

Banning god coz he just took away my best friend's 42 days old pup..

sent from my awesome DEFY
current ROM: CNA 3.6.5 (JB4.1.1)
Kernel: latest quarx custom kernel


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 3, 2012)

bharaththeunique said:


> Banning god coz he just took away my best friend's 42 days old pup..
> 
> sent from my awesome DEFY
> current ROM: CNA 3.6.5 (JB4.1.1)
> Kernel: latest quarx custom kernel

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a capital G in God

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 3, 2012)

gatesmarch123 said:


> Banned for not using a capital G in God
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a capital G in your username

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 3, 2012)

Banned for banning a banner in a banning thread. Banned.

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 3, 2012)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned for banning a banner in a banning thread. Banned.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using ban too many times. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 3, 2012)

Banned because there are never too many bans.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 3, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Banned because there are never too many bans.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz a cliff can't go anywhere 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol.

Don't be a hater ban. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 3, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Don't be a hater ban.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That was a practical ban!
This is an explanation ban! :silly:


----------



## cmb3497 (Dec 3, 2012)

Banned because I'm in a foul mood. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## baronmxc (Dec 3, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone for awhile.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 3, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned because I haven't banned anyone for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So I ban you for that.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> So I ban you for that.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you have any authority to ban people

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

banned for ponies 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP!


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 3, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> banned for ponies
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a pony for an avatar, and bringing ponies into a tech forum.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maek_it_happen (Dec 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I agree with you.

Click to collapse



Banned for leaving a pony forum to come to a non pony forum 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 3, 2012)

Banned for hating ponies

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 3, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> Banned for hating ponies
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hater

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 3, 2012)

parrotlarch said:


> Banned for discriminating haters.

Click to collapse



Banned for having only 3 posts and spamming in off topic thread.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for having only 3 posts and spamming in off topic thread.

Click to collapse



banned for not reporting him...like me  (cant be bothered to wait an hour on tapatalk)

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Should I ban the OP and close the thread ... is that how's the game goes...or should I start with the TPAM.

Click to collapse



bump


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 3, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> bump

Click to collapse



Banned for teh bump

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for teh bump
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for the teh

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for the teh
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for typing teh again

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 4, 2012)

Banned for using the free xda app and not using the paid one


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 4, 2012)

Banned for not even having a signature 

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maek_it_happen (Dec 4, 2012)

Banned for your participation

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 4, 2012)

globetel said:


> I ban all staff ha ha ha ha ha

Click to collapse



ha ha ha.
No one was banned!


----------



## scidon37 (Dec 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> ha ha ha.
> No one was banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning, and for quoting a non-existent post.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagger (Dec 4, 2012)

scidon37 said:


> Banned for not banning, and for quoting a non-existent post.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because someone else is going to ban me..


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

dagger said:


> Banned because someone else is going to ban me..

Click to collapse



Banned for your avatar 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for your avatar
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Banned for brony love


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 4, 2012)

scidon37 said:


> Banned for not banning, and for quoting a non-existent post.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an avatar

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## spider623 (Dec 4, 2012)

Banned cause I'm Batman and all the pony belongs to the Batman!

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 4, 2012)

spider623 said:


> Banned cause I'm Batman and all the pony belongs to the Batman!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Banned coz as per your name,you should be Spider-Man not Batman! 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz as per your name,you should be Spider-Man not Batman!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because he could be spiderbat


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he could be spiderbat

Click to collapse



Banned for showing over creativity! 
It was not needed lolz! 


Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

spider623 said:


> Banned cause I'm Batman and all the pony belongs to the Batman!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my identity 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 4, 2012)

Banned for by no means a pony represents The Dark Knight! 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for by no means a pony represents The Dark Knight!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because AbCdEfGhIjKlMnOpQrStUvWxYz

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## _akash (Dec 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because AbCdEfGhIjKlMnOpQrStUvWxYz
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because you are premium potayto..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Banned because you are premium potayto..

Click to collapse



Banned for an inappropriate username


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Dec 4, 2012)

Banned because my phone hasn't got a custom rom

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 4, 2012)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned because my phone hasn't got a custom rom
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for running stock 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## predatOr (Dec 4, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for running stock
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for the ttttt

Sent via 'rooted' BEETEL landline


----------



## spider623 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for by no means a pony represents The Dark Knight!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ban for going against as

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 4, 2012)

Banned for talking about Flying Spaghetti Monster.

You Live To Die.


----------



## $tefanDroid (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for an inappropriate username

Click to collapse



Banned for funny avatar.

√ HTC Evo 3D GSM
√ Android JB 4.1.2
√ Disarmed Toaster
√ 4EXT Recovery Touch
√ Anthrax Kernel 3.7.0 @ 1.6ghz


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Dec 4, 2012)

Banned for no funny avitar

Sent via quantum entanglement from the far reaches of space...or from my GN2.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned for no funny avitar
> 
> Sent via quantum entanglement from the far reaches of space...or from my GN2.

Click to collapse



banned for distributing zombies


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned for distributing zombies

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous. 

Sent via quantum entanglement from the far reaches of space...or from my GN2.


----------



## spider623 (Dec 4, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned for being jealous.
> 
> Sent via quantum entanglement from the far reaches of space...or from my GN2.

Click to collapse



Ban cause I got banned

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

spider623 said:


> Ban cause I got banned
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for extra noobish ban


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for extra noobish ban

Click to collapse



Banned for being harsh on noobs.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for being harsh on noobs.
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned because being soft will not make them better xda'ers


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because being soft will not make them better xda'ers

Click to collapse



Banned for creating word "xda'ers".

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for creating word "xda'ers".
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's been there since the dawn of humanity


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's been there since the dawn of humanity

Click to collapse



Banned because I was before that. I'm not a human.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 4, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I was before that. I'm not a human.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for having kid-ish alter egos.

You Live To Die.


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 4, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Banned for having kid-ish alter egos.
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Banned because everyone is a kid forever.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm bowling

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Dec 5, 2012)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned because I'm bowling
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you are bowing lol.

Sent via quantum entanglement from the far reaches of space...or from my GN2.


----------



## 8008Hacker (Dec 5, 2012)

zombieplanalpha said:


> Banned because you are bowing lol.

Click to collapse



Banned because bowling beats bowing.


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 5, 2012)

8008Hacker said:


> Banned because bowling beats bowing.

Click to collapse



Banned because you think bowling could actually beat anything 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 5, 2012)

gatesmarch123 said:


> Banned because you think bowling could actually beat anything
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking that.

BTW he is "8008" hacker. Lol

Enviado desde mi XT912


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 5, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Banned for not thinking that.
> 
> BTW he is "8008" hacker. Lol
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT912

Click to collapse



banned because *throws dictionary at DROIDRAZ' face* LEARN TO SPEAK'ETH ENGLISH. that hacker thing made no sense.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 5, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because *throws dictionary at DROIDRAZ' face* LEARN TO SPEAK'ETH ENGLISH. that hacker thing made no sense.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for not 5P33K1NG 1337. 

Sent from the brick


----------



## _akash (Dec 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for not 5P33K1NG 1337.
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for sending from brick..


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 5, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Banned for sending from brick..

Click to collapse



Banned for being Fawkes! OMG! I've always wanted to meet you!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## king_below_my_lord (Dec 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for being Fawkes! OMG! I've always wanted to meet you!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for having the signature as "Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk" 

Sent from my GT-P6200 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

king_below_my_lord said:


> Banned for having the signature as "Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk"
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6200 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for nobility 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 5, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for nobility
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Banned from ponies.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## _akash (Dec 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned from ponies.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning.

Why you wanted to meet me?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Banned for banning.
> 
> Why you wanted to meet me?

Click to collapse



Banned because I never wanted to meet you


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I never wanted to meet you

Click to collapse



banned because you always wanted to meet me. the LORD and MASTER of DA BANHAMMER!!!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 5, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because you always wanted to meet me. the LORD and MASTER of DA BANHAMMER!!!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not the lord or master. You're just potato.


----------



## sidthegreatest (Dec 5, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're not the lord or master. You're just potato.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are just a patty

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 5, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned because you are just a patty
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned for not being a patty


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned for being the ban-nazi

You Live To Die.


----------



## TheArc (Dec 5, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Banned for being the ban-nazi
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on ban-nazis...

Sent from my Ascend G300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 5, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned for hating on ban-nazis...
> 
> Sent from my Ascend G300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being prejudice against Nazis

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maek_it_happen (Dec 6, 2012)

gatesmarch123 said:


> Banned for being prejudice against Nazis
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for for using the xda app developers app 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 6, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned for for using the xda app developers app
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for boasting metaphorically about using the premium app.

You Live To Die.


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 6, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Banned for boasting metaphorically about using the premium app.
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the person who banned me

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned for not giving me bacon 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## baronmxc (Dec 6, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for not giving me bacon
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Banned because now I want bacon. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 6, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned because now I want bacon.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you want to eat the internal organs of swine 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

gatesmarch123 said:


> Banned because you want to eat the internal organs of swine
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because no.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned because yes.

You Live To Die.


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 6, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Banned because yes.
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Banned because whatever.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## _akash (Dec 6, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because whatever.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for many ttttttts

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 6, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Banned for many ttttttts
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



banned coz i dont know why but seeing those many t's, in my head I read them as titties.. XD


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i dont know why but seeing those many t's, in my head I read them as titties.. XD

Click to collapse



Banned because I love your ban reason :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i dont know why but seeing those many t's, in my head I read them as titties.. XD

Click to collapse



Thumbs up! Haha lmao!!!  UNbanned 

Btw you do know. That she's a gal /lady  right?
@vj 
Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah I do. But as far as I have known she's pretty open minded as everyone else here :good:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 6, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Yeah I do. But as far as I have known she's pretty open minded as everyone else here :good:
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Hmmm well.... I agree on that! 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Dec 6, 2012)

banned for being ghost & freak at same time !


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 6, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> banned for being ghost & freak at same time !

Click to collapse



Banned for being the 47th skaterbuoy lolz! And not the 1st 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for being the 47th skaterbuoy lolz! And not the 1st
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because a buoy is a marker in the ocean and has no relevance to a sk8er

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 6, 2012)

gatesmarch123 said:


> Banned because a buoy is a marker in the ocean and has no relevance to a sk8er
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because a boy is a perso...oh...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because a boy is a perso...oh...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lolz

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -shaMe- (Dec 6, 2012)

gatesmarch123 said:


> Banned for making me lolz
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for making me bored

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## TheArc (Dec 6, 2012)

-shaMe- said:


> Banned for making me bored
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being 41085th post...

Sent from the thing I use as a tooth pick...


----------



## sidthegreatest (Dec 6, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned for being 41085th post...
> 
> Sent from the thing I use as a tooth pick...

Click to collapse



Banned for using your device as a toothpick

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheArc (Dec 6, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for using your device as a toothpick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not using your device as a toothpick

Sent from the thing I use as a tooth pick...


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 6, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned for not using your device as a toothpick
> 
> Sent from the thing I use as a tooth pick...

Click to collapse



banned because i see what you did there

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 6, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for being the 47th skaterbuoy lolz! And not the 1st
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not spelling his name right.

You Live To Die.


----------



## TheArc (Dec 6, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Banned for not spelling his name right.
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying you live to die but in fact after you die you re incarnate into a different form of being...

Sent from the thing I use as a tooth pick...


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 7, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned for saying you live to die but in fact after you die you re incarnate into a different form of being...
> 
> Sent from the thing I use as a tooth pick...

Click to collapse



Banned for buying in to reincarnation

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned coz gates can't march! 

Unless of course Its Bill Gates that you're talking about! 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned for believing in ghosts.

You Live To Die.


----------



## samo_gf (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned for not believing in ghosts !


----------



## TheArc (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned for being not as awesome as me...

Sent from the thing I use as a tooth pick...


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Dec 7, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned for being not as awesome as me...
> 
> Sent from the thing I use as a tooth pick...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being as awesome as you think. 

Sent via quantum entanglement from the far reaches of space...or from my GN2.


----------



## topiratiko (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned for not running AoCP rom

Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy SII AOCP 4.6/Siyah 5.0.1


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 7, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> Banned for not running AoCP rom
> 
> Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy SII AOCP 4.6/Siyah 5.0.1

Click to collapse



Banned coz there's Aosp and Aokp for our phones ....

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## topiratiko (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned coz there's AOCP for mine 

Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy SII AOCP 4.6/Siyah 5.0.1


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 7, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> Banned coz there's AOCP for mine
> 
> Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy SII AOCP 4.6/Siyah 5.0.1

Click to collapse



Banned for not porting it to our device! 
Selfish! 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned because you want something that hardly anyone knows about

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheArc (Dec 7, 2012)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned because you want something that hardly anyone knows about
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned you because if have no clue on what's going on or I'm just weird..

Sent from The galaxy, our system, Earth, New Zealand, North Island, Auckland, my house, my phone...


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 7, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned you because if have no clue on what's going on or I'm just weird..
> 
> Sent from The galaxy, our system, Earth, New Zealand, North Island, Auckland, my house, my phone...

Click to collapse



Banned for indirectly trying to tell your place of stay! 
Btw you didn't quite succeed in that! 

Btw I agree the person above you has no clue about what's goin on! 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -shaMe- (Dec 7, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for indirectly trying to tell your place of stay!
> Btw you didn't quite succeed in that!
> 
> Btw I agree the person above you has no clue about what's goin on!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the betterment of the human! 

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 7, 2012)

-shaMe- said:


> Banned for the betterment of the human!
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for the wierderment of POTAYTOS!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

banned for being a gamer


----------



## MXIIA (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned for still running froyo.


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> banned for being a gamer

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on gamers







MXIIA said:


> Banned for still running froyo.

Click to collapse



And for just being a hater

Whoop whoop
Sent from my Full Android on PrimoC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned since banning is allowed here 

-------------------------------------------------
see that 'show content ' button on my Sig ? - please avoid clicking it any cost !


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 7, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned since banning is allowed here
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> see that 'show content ' button on my Sig ? - please avoid clicking it any cost !

Click to collapse



Banned because it is not allowed here.

You Live To Die.


----------



## TheArc (Dec 7, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Banned because it is not allowed here.
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Banned you because you don't have a duck which can talk...

Sent from The galaxy, our system, Earth, New Zealand, North Island, Auckland, my house, my phone...


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 7, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned you because you don't have a duck which can talk...
> 
> Sent from The galaxy, our system, Earth, New Zealand, North Island, Auckland, my house, my phone...

Click to collapse



Banned because i have.

Sent from my Slim Jelly phone


----------



## usaff22 (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned 'cause no one has a husky that can do this:




Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## topiratiko (Dec 7, 2012)

MXIIA said:


> Banned for still running froyo.

Click to collapse



lololololololol but:
Banned for hating on froyo which brought almighty Adobe Flash support to our phones!

Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy SII AOCP 4.6/Siyah 5.0.1


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 7, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> lololololololol but:
> Banned for hating on froyo which brought almighty Adobe Flash support to our phones!
> 
> Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy SII AOCP 4.6/Siyah 5.0.1

Click to collapse



Banned for running AOCP.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for running AOCP.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for using nexus 7.

Sent from my phone powered by v30


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 7, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for using nexus 7.
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by v30

Click to collapse



Banned because I can use Galaxy S Plus instead of Nexus 7.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 7, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I can use Galaxy S Plus instead of Nexus 7.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a phone that has a + in it's name

Sent from my phone powered by v30


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 7, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for using a phone that has a + in it's name
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by v30

Click to collapse



banned because 
(.>°U°)> Potayto <(°U°<.)

Thats right, im a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because
> (.>°U°)> Potayto <(°U°<.)
> 
> Thats right, im a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because fried potaytos makw America fat

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I want a new phone but not sure what to get, and don't have any money ton get anything if I was in fact sure of my next phone.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



banned because nokia. cheapest phone in the uk is £5! (still a nokia!)

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because nokia. cheapest phone in the uk is £5! (still a nokia!)
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



banned for being cheap


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for being cheap

Click to collapse



Banned for being slack with bills 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for being slack with bills
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



Banned because bills wait


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because bills wait

Click to collapse



Banned for saying banned


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 8, 2012)

Banned for telling someone that you said banned


----------



## -shaMe- (Dec 8, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Banned because it is not allowed here.
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a whowahn  

Sent from my LT22i using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

-shaMe- said:


> Banned for being a whowahn
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having dashes in your name 

Thread Closed


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for having dashes in your name
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Banned for also having dashes in your name.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for also having dashes in your name.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for being in high definition 

Thread Closed


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for being in high definition
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Banned for being low definition.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 8, 2012)

Banned for the sake of banning 

-------------------------------------------------
_see that 'show content ' button on my Sig ? - please avoid clicking it @ any cost !_


----------



## -shaMe- (Dec 8, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for the sake of banning
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> _see that 'show content ' button on my Sig ? - please avoid clicking it @ any cost !_

Click to collapse



Banned for having ezio in ur avatar 

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 8, 2012)

Banned for being ashamed.

You Live To Die.


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Dec 8, 2012)

Banned for this being ur life

Sent from my Full Android on PrimoC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## -shaMe- (Dec 8, 2012)

sbkjuggalo said:


> Banned for this being ur life
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on PrimoC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a fancy signature 

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Adizzzle (Dec 8, 2012)

-shaMe- said:


> Banned for having a fancy signature
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I ran outta beer

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

-shaMe- said:


> Banned for having a fancy signature
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having no signature


----------



## mendoozer666 (Dec 8, 2012)

I ban OptimusLove for being robosexual!  

Q sends this with no approval from the Collective.


----------



## maek_it_happen (Dec 8, 2012)

mendoozer666 said:


> I ban OptimusLove for being robosexual!
> 
> Q sends this with no approval from the Collective.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm banticular 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned cause I'm banticular
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your ban is not bantastic


----------



## josjator (Dec 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because your ban is not bantastic

Click to collapse



Banned because your ban is not bantastic as well. Mine is.

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 8, 2012)

josjator said:


> Banned because your ban is not bantastic as well. Mine is.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for copy pasting a made up word and not coming up with something original.


----------



## TheArc (Dec 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for copy pasting a made up word and not coming up with something original.

Click to collapse



Banned for copy pasting a made up and not coming up with something original.

Sent from The galaxy, our system, Earth, New Zealand, North Island, Auckland, my house, my phone...


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 8, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned for copy pasting a made up and not coming up with something original.
> 
> Sent from The galaxy, our system, Earth, New Zealand, North Island, Auckland, my house, my phone...

Click to collapse



Banned coz that didn't make any sense :/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## -shaMe- (Dec 8, 2012)

..


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

banned for not testing my app


----------



## -shaMe- (Dec 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz that didn't make any sense :/
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having sense 

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 8, 2012)

-shaMe- said:


> Banned for having sense
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz Touchwiz/Xperia UI/Anything > Sense


----------



## l3v14n (Dec 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz Touchwiz/Xperia UI/Anything > Sense

Click to collapse



Banned cause Launcher pro is above all


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

banned for having less than 10 posts!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

l3v14n said:


> Banned cause Launcher pro is above all

Click to collapse



Reported for having less than 10 posts

Thread Closed


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Reported for having less than 10 posts
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Banned coz thread re opened! 
And you're banned for ......oh well..... I ...... Forgot the reason! 
Anyways banned! 
You can't question my authority 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz thread re opened!
> And you're banned for ......oh well..... I ...... Forgot the reason!
> Anyways banned!
> You can't question my authority
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for me questioning your authority 

Thread Closed


----------



## -shaMe- (Dec 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for still having a pony avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for hating a pony... 

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Adizzzle (Dec 8, 2012)

-shaMe- said:


> Banned for hating a pony...
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for eating my Bacon 

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 8, 2012)

Adizzzle said:


> Banned for eating my Bacon
> 
> :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
> Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/

Click to collapse



Banned for caring that someone ate your pork fat

Lucy Lu...will you have my children?


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 8, 2012)

gatesmarch123 said:


> Banned for caring that someone ate your pork fat
> 
> Lucy Lu...will you have my children?

Click to collapse



Banned for not having nickname "hatesmarch".


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not having nickname "hatesmarch".

Click to collapse



banned for suggesting nicknames.


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 8, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for suggesting nicknames.

Click to collapse



Banned for having meme face at my favourite Pokémon!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for having meme face at my favourite Pokémon!

Click to collapse



banned because charizard! (always my first  )

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 8, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because charizard! (always my first  )
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what your talking about.
Nuff Said.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 8, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned because I have no idea what your talking about.
> Nuff Said.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not watching Pokémon!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not watching Pokémon!

Click to collapse



Banned 

Thread Closed


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you're able to close this awesome thread!


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 8, 2012)

Banned for calling such a thread awesome

You Live To Die.


----------



## baronmxc (Dec 8, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Banned for calling such a thread awesome
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Banned because now I own a HTC DNA

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned because now I own a HTC DNA
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm jealous

Thread Closed


----------



## baronmxc (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because I'm jealous
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 8, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for being jealous.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not being...wait...your...your secretly jealous...arnt you?...banned for being secretly jealous

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Adizzzle (Dec 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for not being...wait...your...your secretly jealous...arnt you?...banned for being secretly jealous
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for causing a lot of confusion.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## baronmxc (Dec 9, 2012)

Adizzzle said:


> Banned for causing a lot of confusion.
> 
> :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
> Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that was confusing.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Antibot (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking confusing was not confusing enough.


----------



## Adizzzle (Dec 9, 2012)

Antibot said:


> Banned for thinking confusing was not confusing enough.

Click to collapse



Banned for cross dressing on a Monday night at a subway downtown!

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## gatesmarch123 (Dec 9, 2012)

Adizzzle said:


> Banned for cross dressing on a Monday night at a subway downtown!
> 
> :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
> Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/

Click to collapse



Banned because your marijuana kills link brought me nowhere....matey!  Arg!

Lucy Lu...will you have my children?


----------



## Antibot (Dec 9, 2012)

gatesmarch123 said:


> Banned because your marijuana kills link brought me nowhere....matey!  Arg!
> 
> Lucy Lu...will you have my children?

Click to collapse



Banned because I could not get what you said.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

Antibot said:


> Banned because I could not get what you said.

Click to collapse



BNned for your avatar 

Thread Closed


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> BNned for your avatar
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Banned for closing the thread

Thread Open


----------



## Adizzzle (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Banned for closing the thread
> 
> Thread Open

Click to collapse



You're just banned, without any reasoning. 

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

Adizzzle said:


> You're just banned, without any reasoning.
> 
> :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
> Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/

Click to collapse



Banned for being unreasonable

Thread Closed


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it's Saturday.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 9, 2012)

UnhoIy said:


> Banned because it's Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's Sunday here..


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz it's Sunday here..

Click to collapse




Banned because it's not Saturday there. 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it is Sunday here. LOL


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having less than 10 posts


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for having less than 10 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored 

Thread Closed


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because I'm bored
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Banned because your bored.


----------



## anasmunir (Dec 9, 2012)

DeadAndDefiled said:


> Banned because it is Sunday here. LOL

Click to collapse



Whether it's Saturday.. Or Sunday.. No buddy gives even a single amount of F**k!
So, BANNED.. 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because I'm bored
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Banned because boredom is a choice.



UnhoIy said:


> Banned because your bored.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being bored.


anasmunir said:


> Whether it's Saturday.. Or Sunday.. No buddy gives even a single amount of F**k!
> So, BANNED...

Click to collapse



No...buddy? Banned for not having any "buddies" who care...


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

DeadAndDefiled said:


> Banned because boredom is a choice.
> 
> 
> Banned for not being bored.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned  for being in off topic with less than 10 posts 

Go get 10 legit posts elsewhere and then come back 

Thread Closed


----------



## anasmunir (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned  for being in off topic with less than 10 posts
> 
> Go get 10 legit posts elsewhere and then come back
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Wanna see a magic trick..? 

PPFFFFF.... THREAD REOPENED!! 

........ and you are BANNED..!! 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Wanna see a magic trick..?
> 
> PPFFFFF.... THREAD REOPENED!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for reopening the thread.


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 9, 2012)

UnhoIy said:


> Banned for reopening the thread.

Click to collapse



Banned because only  1 person pressed the thanks button for you.

Sent from my phone powered by cm10, Thanks to RC


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because only  1 person pressed the thanks button for you.
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by cm10, Thanks to RC

Click to collapse



Banned for having the letter ''R'' in your username.


----------



## Stereo8 (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you hate letter R... 

Sent from my ToasterOven running Toastdroid 4.2


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned coz I just updated my sig.


----------



## -shaMe- (Dec 9, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned coz I just updated my sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for the sake of banning... 

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 9, 2012)

-shaMe- said:


> Banned for the sake of banning...
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for shame.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for shame.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing shame into this.. How dare you?


----------



## hell_lock (Dec 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for bringing shame into this.. How dare you?

Click to collapse



Banned for telling a shameful person how shameful he is!! This will make him even more shameful jus becuz u r also shameful!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 9, 2012)

hell_lock said:


> Banned for telling a shameful person how shameful he is!! This will make him even more shameful jus becuz u r also shameful!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA

Click to collapse



*throws dictionary at head with 'banned' bookmarked*
...
R.I.P. English.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> *throws dictionary at head with 'banned' bookmarked*
> ...
> R.I.P. English.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because it was a good language 
Shame it had to die


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it was a good language
> Shame it had to die

Click to collapse



Banned for tacos 

Thread Closed(jk)


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for impersonating a mod

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for impersonating a mod
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for being captain obvious


----------



## anasmunir (Dec 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being captain obvious

Click to collapse



Banned... because your username contains my date of birth... three times.. 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Banned... because your username contains my date of birth... three times..
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Banned for being 6 years old


----------



## Stereo8 (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for hating kids...

Sent from my ToasterOven running Toastdroid 4.2


----------



## Greatness_GH (Dec 9, 2012)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned for hating kids...
> 
> Sent from my ToasterOven running Toastdroid 4.2

Click to collapse



Banned for adding three dots (...) to your post. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned for adding three dots (...) to your post.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I just woke up.


----------



## Greatness_GH (Dec 9, 2012)

UnhoIy said:


> Banned because I just woke up.

Click to collapse



Banned because u havnt brushed ur teeth


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 9, 2012)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned because u havnt brushed ur teeth

Click to collapse



Banned just because I can. ;(

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 9, 2012)

ajt1995 said:


> Banned just because I can. ;(
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for doing the can-can 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for doing the can-can
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for being a premium potayto

Thread Closed


----------



## playonline53tms (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for being a premium potayto
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Banned for closing the thread. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## josjator (Dec 9, 2012)

playonline53tms said:


> Banned for closing the thread.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I just felt like banning somebody.

BTW, Thread Deleted.


Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2012)

josjator said:


> Banned because I just felt like banning somebody.
> 
> BTW, Thread Deleted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're lame


----------



## lantonis (Dec 9, 2012)

*hm*

Ban everyone


----------



## Adizzzle (Dec 9, 2012)

lantonis said:


> Ban everyone

Click to collapse



Banned for improper grammar, and for banning everyone.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for caring about grammar.


----------



## Greatness_GH (Dec 9, 2012)

ajt1995 said:


> Banned for caring about grammar.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who cares about grammar


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 9, 2012)

I care! Banned for banning me! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 9, 2012)

ajt1995 said:


> I care! Banned for banning me!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot making backup of my previous ROM!!!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## CrackerTeg (Dec 10, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I forgot making backup of my previous ROM!!!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the cardinal rule of flashing.


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 10, 2012)

Banned because I never backup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 10, 2012)

Banned for banning everyone

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 10, 2012)

Banned for trying to ban the one that banned everyone.

Thread closed.

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 10, 2012)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned for trying to ban the one that banned everyone.
> 
> Thread closed.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for copying my old signature

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 10, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for copying my old signature
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a nexus 1

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 10, 2012)

Banned for the oldest signature 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 10, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for the oldest signature
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having the same phone as me.


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 10, 2012)

UnhoIy said:


> Banned for having the same phone as me.

Click to collapse



Banned for baning somebody for the silly reason of having same phone as yours


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 10, 2012)

Banned for having a weird name! 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 10, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for having a weird name!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for having a sig bigger than your post..


----------



## DeucesAx (Dec 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for having a sig bigger than your post..

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about a sig even though I can't see them on my phone.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 10, 2012)

DeucesAx said:


> Banned for talking about a sig even though I can't see them on my phone.

Click to collapse



banned for being lazy not accessing xda via a PC/Lappy :silly:


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 10, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for being lazy not accessing xda via a PC/Lappy :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the mobile app!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 10, 2012)

ajt1995 said:


> Banned for not using the mobile app!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for Narnia!


----------



## baronmxc (Dec 10, 2012)

UnhoIy said:


> Banned for Narnia!

Click to collapse



Banned for being unholy. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikef (Dec 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I really want to watch The Hobbit before the world ends.

Click to collapse



Banned because me too.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 10, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because me too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone with the same first letter of your name

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## domini99 (Dec 10, 2012)

Banned because of pohtahytow

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 10, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because of pohtahytow
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned for betraying me brotayto 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## domini99 (Dec 10, 2012)

Aww come on, this is just a game. I do not betray you 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 10, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Aww come on, this is just a game. I do not betray you
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning someone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 10, 2012)

Banned for being the ban police.

You Live To Die.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 10, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Banned for being the ban police.
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking bacon 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 10, 2012)

Banned for impersonating batman

Sent from a Samsung executive's phone


----------



## whidix (Dec 11, 2012)

Banned because i dont know why

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S Plus
MIUI v.4 [ICS 4.0.4]


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 11, 2012)

whidix said:


> Banned because i dont know why
> 
> Enviado desde mi Galaxy S Plus
> MIUI v.4 [ICS 4.0.4]

Click to collapse



Banned for using more than 1 language in your post

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 11, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> Banned for using more than 1 language in your post
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have a hundred years. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Dec 11, 2012)

ajt1995 said:


> Banned because I don't have a hundred years.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you've only got a hundred years to live
(Damn that's a depressing song)

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 11, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned cuz you've only got a hundred years to live
> (Damn that's a depressing song)
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz we've all got just 20 days to live :highfive:


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz we've all got just 20 days to live :highfive:

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't believe in Mayan Calendars.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 11, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned because I don't believe in Mayan Calendars.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for "wth is TYR" :/


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for "wth is TYR" :/

Click to collapse



Banned because I got this name off a Robot Name Generator.

System Error. Beeeeep.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## droidiser (Dec 11, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned because I got this name off a Robot Name Generator.
> 
> System Error. Beeeeep.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for generating annoying sounds


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 11, 2012)

Banned for being a guy with a HTC phone...Well that makes sense LOL

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 11, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> Banned for being a guy with a HTC phone...Well that makes sense LOL
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_

Click to collapse



Banned for making me smile with a lame joke LOL

Yeah, sense sucks....

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for making me smile with a lame joke LOL
> 
> Yeah, sense sucks....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because of the 'LOL's'...OH NOES!!1!!!1! now i thave the LOL virus!!!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 11, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because of the 'LOL's'...OH NOES!!1!!!1! now i thave the LOL virus!!!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not gonna treat you. Everybody lies! You don't have the LOL virus - it's just a flu!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 12, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I'm not gonna treat you. Everybody lies! You don't have the LOL virus - it's just a flu!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned. LOL!


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

B-I-N-G-O and Bingo was his na...... Wait, wrong thread. Carry on. 
Also.... 

Banned for banning the last person who banned the last 
Person to get banned.


----------



## Morngkilr (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> B-I-N-G-O and Bingo was his na...... Wait, wrong thread. Carry on.
> Also....
> 
> Banned for banning the last person who banned the last
> Person to get banned.

Click to collapse



Damn.... banned for singing on the wrong thread!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 12, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Damn.... banned for singing on the wrong thread!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it's always LUPUS!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 12, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because it's always LUPUS!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



banned coz dammit this page is just not ending :/


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 12, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz dammit this page is just not ending :/

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting it to end.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 12, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for wanting it to end.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



banned coz i havent banned so much on one page


----------



## Adizzzle (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for improper grammar.. again.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## domini99 (Dec 12, 2012)

Banna for beeing da gramma nazza

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banna for beeing da gramma nazza
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for faking poor spelling


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for faking poor spelling

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting the e in fak

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for forgetting the e in fak
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a total idiot


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a total idiot

Click to collapse



Banned for asumptions.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Adizzzle (Dec 12, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for asumptions.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for fun!

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2012)

Adizzzle said:


> Banned for fun!
> 
> :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
> Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/

Click to collapse



This sounds like fun to you?
Does getting banned over and over by random people is fun?
Do you think the ban hammer is a soft kids toy?

Banned for posting in the wrong place


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> This sounds like fun to you?
> Does getting banned over and over by random people is fun?
> Do you think the ban hammer is a soft kids toy?
> 
> Banned for posting in the wrong place

Click to collapse



listen. i dont give a dam what thread this is but you need to be nice or santa will put you on his naughty list. and to think he ACTUALY thought of getting you the latest 2050BanHammer...*tut tut* banned for making me give a long speach

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> listen. i dont give a dam what thread this is but you need to be nice or santa will put you on his naughty list. and to think he ACTUALY thought of getting you the latest 2050BanHammer...*tut tut* banned for making me give a long speach
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because Santa ins't real


----------



## gagdude (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Santa ins't real

Click to collapse



Banned for ruining the lives of children worldwide

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Santa ins't real

Click to collapse



Banned because it cannot be truth!!!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## hiverguitar (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Santa ins't real

Click to collapse



Banned for lying...because you were lying...right?  

XD

EDIT: Sh*t xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Santa ins't real

Click to collapse



no...NO...NOOOOO...YOU LITTLE *gets banned*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## gagdude (Dec 12, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because it cannot be truth!!!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse











hiverguitar said:


> Banned for lying...because you were lying...right?
> 
> XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











gmaster1 said:


> no...NO...NOOOOO...YOU LITTLE *gets banned*
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for all banning the same post

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for all banning the same post
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bc this thread about banning is ridiculously ridiculous.


----------



## Adizzzle (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Banned bc this thread about banning is ridiculously ridiculous.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't own a pet turtle named "Batman"

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## system.img (Dec 13, 2012)

Adizzzle said:


> Banned because you don't own a pet turtle named "Batman"
> 
> :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
> Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/

Click to collapse



Banned because you own a pet turtle named batman. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## topiratiko (Dec 13, 2012)

Banned for owning a gt-s5830

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 501


----------



## domini99 (Dec 13, 2012)

Banned for owning samsung
Xperia Ftw!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for owning samsung
> Xperia Ftw!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



xperia FTL (for teh loose) banned

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> xperia FTL (for teh loose) banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Just banned.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> xperia FTL (for teh loose) banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Aaww well, my sending thing better then everything

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## suyisaster (Dec 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Aaww well, my sending thing better then everything
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Out off topic !! Banned!!!!

[ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
[KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]


----------



## domini99 (Dec 13, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Out off topic !! Banned!!!!
> 
> [ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
> [KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]

Click to collapse








Banned

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



You're drunk?
Banned

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 13, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> You're drunk?
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned sober? cuase i *burp* why would drunk me!? be

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned sober? cuase i *burp* why would drunk me!? be
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



hurry ban! gtg


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> hurry ban! gtg

Click to collapse



Banned for having less then infinity posts

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 14, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for having less then infinity posts
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for then instead of than whilst then

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## huggs (Dec 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for then instead of than whilst then
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Banned for being spelling nazi and so i can say I've banned M_T_M


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

huggs said:


> Banned for being spelling nazi and so i can say I've banned M_T_M

Click to collapse



Banned bc anyone can ban M_T_M 
M_T_M you're banned. . <<<<see


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Banned bc anyone can ban M_T_M
> M_T_M you're banned. . <<<<see

Click to collapse



Banned for smugness.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## mendoozer666 (Dec 14, 2012)

Banned for continually continuing the smugness!

Q sends this from my m660 with no approval from the Collective.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 14, 2012)

mendoozer666 said:


> Banned for continually continuing the smugness!
> 
> Q sends this from my m660 with no approval from the Collective.

Click to collapse



Banned for not following procedure.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 14, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for having less then infinity posts
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because i have infinity and 1 posts!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i have infinity and 1 posts!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because you have 1327 posts...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because you have 1327 posts...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz your service provider name and your occupation contradict each other 

Sent from my MT11 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned coz your service provider name and your occupation contradict each other
> 
> Sent from my MT11 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making things up

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for making things up
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wearing makeup


----------



## Antibot (Dec 14, 2012)

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## mr-cook (Dec 14, 2012)

Deleted.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 14, 2012)

mr-cook said:


> Deleted.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for deleting a ban!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Adizzzle (Dec 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for deleting a ban!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for being a *premium* potayto.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 14, 2012)

Adizzzle said:


> Banned for being a *premium* potayto.
> 
> :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
> Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/

Click to collapse



Banned for inappropriate blog address i.e. a****zle.blogspot.ca  

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Morngkilr (Dec 14, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for inappropriate blog address i.e. a****zle.blogspot.ca
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you just....... sent....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz you just....... sent....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because
_|_
\_/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## baronmxc (Dec 14, 2012)

Banned because the Aliens at Area 51 say so.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Morngkilr (Dec 14, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned because the Aliens at Area 51 say so.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz aera 51 is a MYTH

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stereo8 (Dec 14, 2012)

Banned cause it isn't

Sent from my ToasterOven running Toastdroid 4.2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 14, 2012)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned cause it isn't
> 
> Sent from my ToasterOven running Toastdroid 4.2

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 15, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because I agree
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I also agree

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I also agree
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm sad 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 15, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned cause I'm sad
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for needing a Wambulance.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## baronmxc (Dec 15, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for needing a Wambulance.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he needs a wambulance

Sent from my HTC DNA using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 15, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Banned for thinking he needs a wambulance
> 
> Sent from my HTC DNA using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because he needs a banbulance

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Andbax (Dec 15, 2012)

Rootbanned


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 15, 2012)

Banned for root banning 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Morngkilr (Dec 15, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Banned for root banning
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you banned @ 6:58 am

Sent from my GT-I9100M using xda app-developers app


----------



## gwallers (Dec 15, 2012)

Morngkilr said:


> Banned cuz you banned @ 6:58 am
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for Mr potato head avatar

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 15, 2012)

gwallers said:


> Banned for Mr potato head avatar
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banning someone over an avatar while you have none.
Ironic Ban!


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banning someone over an avatar while you have none.
> Ironic Ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a profile picture that matches your ban.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 15, 2012)

Banned for having a nexus 7.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 15, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for having a nexus 7.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I tried fifteen and it didn't taste good

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 15, 2012)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned because I tried fifteen and it didn't taste good
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because there's no dish called fifteen. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## sidthegreatest (Dec 15, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned because there's no dish called fifteen.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being some dude on the net

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 15, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Banned for being some dude on the net
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because that was my older username. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## benthe1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned because that was my older username.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for lying

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 15, 2012)

benthe1 said:


> Banned for lying
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz I can't recognize which phone are you using :what:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 15, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I can't recognize which phone are you using :what:
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not recognizing.... 

Well.... Even I don't know which phone model no. It is...


Sent from my MT11 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for not recognizing....
> 
> Well.... Even I don't know which phone model no. It is...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanted to ban™ you


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Banned because I wanted to ban™ you
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



banned because ban© and banned© is copyright of Gmaster .co. any use of this without permission can lead to prossecution. all rights reserved.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because ban© and banned© is copyright of Gmaster .co. any use of this without permission can lead to prossecution. all rights reserved.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for delusions of granduer.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## ricardosteve (Dec 15, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Banned for delusions of granduer.
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



I ban you for using Xda Premium because you shall not use paid apps!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 15, 2012)

ricardosteve said:


> I ban you for using Xda Premium because you shall not use paid apps!

Click to collapse



banned because i pirated mi....i mean brought mine...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i pirated mi....i mean brought mine...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for using an unclear statement. Did you buy it or not? 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 16, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for using an unclear statement. Did you buy it or not?
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



Banned for being stupid like Patrick star 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 16, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for being stupid like Patrick star
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz he is smarter than ed edd & eddy! XD


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz he is smarter than ed edd & eddy! XD

Click to collapse



mainly edd though...or is it ed...nope...definately...ed? been such a long time scince i watched it! banned for giving me memories...ah...the memories...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> mainly edd though...or is it ed...nope...definately...ed? been such a long time scince i watched it! banned for giving me memories...ah...the memories...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



banned for getting lost in memories.
Road Runner & the Coyote.
Boom! Another awesome memory


----------



## vedhasd (Dec 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for getting lost in memories.
> Road Runner & the Coyote.
> Boom! Another awesome memory

Click to collapse



Banned for having such a good mem... I only have 1 gig of memory left... 

Sent from my Swipe_Fablet_F1 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 16, 2012)

vedhasd said:


> Banned for having such a good mem... I only have 1 gig of memory left...
> 
> Sent from my Swipe_Fablet_F1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for an "Oh my god!" pun!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 16, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for an "Oh my god!" pun!

Click to collapse



banned for pointing out a terrible pun...Loonie Toons! WHAM! a THIRD Awesome memory!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## baronmxc (Dec 17, 2012)

Banned for bringing back the past

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 17, 2012)

Without the past there would be no future... ban.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 17, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Without the past there would be no future... ban.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because dexters lab! BAM!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because dexters lab! BAM!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because you got what you deserve


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you got what you deserve

Click to collapse



banned because THOMAS the tank engine! ANOTHER great memory!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because THOMAS the tank engine! ANOTHER great memory!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no idea what that is


----------



## gagdude (Dec 18, 2012)

bulldog76 said:


> Banned cause I needed 1 more post
> 
> Sent from my Odexed Blue Holy Grail Galaxy

Click to collapse



Banned for making useless posts just to get 10.
I mean, really?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 18, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for making useless posts just to get 10.
> I mean, really?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a legitimate in Off topic 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 18, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for a legitimate in Off topic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using old nexus one 


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## topiratiko (Dec 18, 2012)

Banned for hatin on the OG Nexus

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 501


----------



## ididnt (Dec 18, 2012)

Troll

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 18, 2012)

ididnt said:


> Troll
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz I troll here, find another thread for yourself! 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't we all just get along...? ya jerks  ban.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 18, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Can't we all just get along...? ya jerks  ban.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. Banned.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 18, 2012)

Well ****. Banned.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 18, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Well ****. Banned.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like Google now anymore  

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I don't like Google now anymore
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Anymore?
ANYMORE????
Banned for ever liking it :sly:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 18, 2012)

Banned for exaggerating !!!


Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned for exaggerating !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Anymore?
> ANYMORE????
> Banned for ever liking it :sly:
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a reason as to why i shouldnt like it







gmaster1 said:


> banned for not.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for not what?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not giving a reason as to why i shouldnt like it
> 
> Banned for not what?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a double ban.
And reason being, it doesn't work in my Optimus One :/
But surely will in my next device


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for a double ban.
> And reason being, it doesn't work in my Optimus One :/
> But surely will in my next device

Click to collapse






Sent from the brick


----------



## gagdude (Dec 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for a double ban.
> And reason being, it doesn't work in my Optimus One :/
> But surely will in my next device

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking something just because you can't get it

Did the fox and the grapes ever you you lessons, boy?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1573235
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for photo ban!



gagdude said:


> Banned for not liking something just because you can't get it
> 
> Did the fox and the grapes ever you you lessons, boy?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz i know the story but i can't wait for the Nexus 4 launch so that i can have it as well.
Till then Google Now sucks!! :silly:


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 18, 2012)

Simply banNed


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 18, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Simply banNed

Click to collapse



banned for a Narcissistic sig


----------



## vedhasd (Dec 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for a Narcissistic sig

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't have any other thread to read 

Sent from my MB525 using xda premium


----------



## predatOr (Dec 18, 2012)

vedhasd said:


> Banned because i don't have any other thread to read
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz you use TATA DOCOMO


----------



## topiratiko (Dec 18, 2012)

Banned for using battery hog app (Google now) in the first place.

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 501


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 18, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> Banned for using battery hog app (Google now) in the first place.
> 
> Android Open Collective Project
> Samsung Galaxy SII
> Siyah 501

Click to collapse



GOOGLE NOW FTL! banned

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> GOOGLE NOW FTL! banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't banned anyone for some time.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I haven't banned anyone for some time.

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the same reason

Click to collapse



Banned because it's time to change it! :victory:


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because it's time to change it! :victory:

Click to collapse



Banned because I try, but real life is a biatch


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I try, but real life is a biatch

Click to collapse



i know! and as i keep getting stoopid people talking bout the end of the world ill take all the bans you have please...WHAT! not giving me your bans, eh? banned

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 18, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> i know! and as i keep getting stoopid people talking bout the end of the world ill take all the bans you have please...WHAT! not giving me your bans, eh? banned
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I would give you some bans if you ask.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I would give you some bans if you ask.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want your generosity


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't want your generosity

Click to collapse



banned coz you should have a link to C&H in your sig for the daily strip.
Used to check it daily, but as stated earlier, real life is a biatch! :/


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 19, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you should have a link to C&H in your sig for the daily strip.
> Used to check it daily, but as stated earlier, real life is a biatch! :/

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the official explosm app.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for not using the official explosm app.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for telling him what to do.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for telling him what to do.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



banned coz your avatar kind of looks like something out of Tron World!


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because yours is a Pokemon.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Pokemon & Proud!
Banned!!


----------



## _Variable (Dec 19, 2012)

Banned for not having a middle aligned sig.


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 19, 2012)

Banned for loving optimus


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 19, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for loving optimus

Click to collapse



Banned for living in simcity, get out of my computer

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for living in simcity, get out of my computer
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for letting him in in the first place.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## domini99 (Dec 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for letting him in in the first place.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



I think its the nikufellow virus.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 19, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I think its the nikufellow virus.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned for not banning Brotayto.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for not banning Brotayto.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

ajt1995 said:


> Banned because I'm bored.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because your bored

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## _akash (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Banned because your bored
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned..
I was waiting to bann you..


Fawkes...®
----------------------------------------------


EGO = (1 / KNOWLEDGE)


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 20, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Banned..
> I was waiting to bann you..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz i realized yesterday that the mask that the Anonymous group has been using is actually called Guy Fawkes..


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i realized yesterday that the mask that the Anonymous group has been using is actually called Guy Fawkes..

Click to collapse



Banned for talking without asking

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 20, 2012)

Freedom of speech ban.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i realized yesterday that the mask that the Anonymous group has been using is actually called Guy Fawkes..

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing it sooner 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not realizing it sooner
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning


----------



## hedifezai (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Banned for banning

Click to collapse



Banned cause I couldn't catch the bus to go at work while I was banning you.  Do not ban me,  my boss will do it for you. 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

hedifezai said:


> Banned cause I couldn't catch the bus to go at work while I was banning you.  Do not ban me,  my boss will do it for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for working period

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 20, 2012)

Banned for being a bum 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 20, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Banned for being a bum
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for...uhm...being a...person?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for...uhm...being a...person?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for violating human rights

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Banned for violating human rights
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using a droid x on at&t...impossibru!

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## HyDRo1X (Dec 20, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for using a droid x on at&t...impossibru!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned  for having an inferior phone to mine =D

Sent from my LG Optimus G, why you jelly at my superior phone?


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

HyDRo1X said:


> Banned  for having an inferior phone to mine =D
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus G, why you jelly at my superior phone?

Click to collapse



Banned for eating all the threads with a side of toast.

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Banned for eating all the threads with a side of toast.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for nonsense. :silly:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## gagdude (Dec 20, 2012)

HyDRo1X said:


> Banned  for having an inferior phone to mine =D
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus G, why you jelly at my superior phone?

Click to collapse



Lawlz. i no jelly, u jelly







Urahara said:


> Banned for nonsense. :silly:
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Banned for wishing merry Christmas before it's Christmas

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Dec 20, 2012)

Banned for making me jealous for having a Nexus 4.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for making me jealous for having a Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting a crappy LG product

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for wanting a crappy LG product
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what you are talking about.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Banned for not knowing what you are talking about.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking that
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for criticizing the only good LG product after Optmius One :good:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## gagdude (Dec 20, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for criticizing the only good LG product after Optmius One :good:
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned because i own an LG washing machine and it's a good product 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because i own an LG washing machine and it's a good product
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned for bragging about a washing machine

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wanker Ban!

Sent from my Euro using USA premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

Banker ban

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## mark manning (Dec 20, 2012)

Been a while since I have came here but figured I would let everyone know that in less than 24 hours you all will be banned for eternity per the Mayans :flipoff:

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banker ban
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its been so long since I left this thread and you still survive in this thread ! Wtf! 
Banned ! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Its been so long since I left this thread and you still survive in this thread ! Wtf!
> Banned !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll never die, unlike my dog 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Antibot (Dec 20, 2012)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Mitko (Dec 20, 2012)

Banned for being against bots.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

Banned for being online

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Mitko (Dec 20, 2012)

Banned for using xda premium.


----------



## Antibot (Dec 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being online
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for copying my reason.


----------



## wslguy (Dec 20, 2012)

Antibot said:


> Banned for copying my reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for being like Apple and trying to copyright everything. 

Sent from my VS910 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 20, 2012)

Banned for making sense

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooray for coherency ban.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## vedhasd (Dec 20, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Hooray for coherency ban.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz u didn't temme codename android is soo beautiful 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 20, 2012)

mark manning said:


> Been a while since I have came here but figured I would let everyone know that in less than 24 hours you all will be banned for eternity per the Mayans :flipoff:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



The Mayans just returned with a brand new calendar they said "Sorry it took so long, time flies when you're hanging out with aliens!"

Oh yeah ban!

Sent from my BEST BUD using xda premium


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> The Mayans just returned with a brand new calendar they said "Sorry it took so long, time flies when you're hanging out with aliens!"
> 
> Oh yeah ban!
> 
> Sent from my BEST BUD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a reason to your banning.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Banned for not giving a reason to your banning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



my reason: your a n00b.
Banned

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## away (Dec 20, 2012)

Banned because using the word ban before and after this post is now a banable offence!

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 20, 2012)

away said:


> Banned because using the word ban before and after this post is now a banable offence!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for making stuff up. that is a bannable offence.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for making stuff up. that is a bannable offence.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for not making stuff up! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 21, 2012)

ajt1995 said:


> Banned for not making stuff up!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because its a bannable offence

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Antibot (Dec 21, 2012)

wslguy said:


> Banned for being like Apple and trying to copyright everything.
> 
> Sent from my VS910 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for comparing me with Apple.


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Dec 21, 2012)

Antibot said:


> Banned for comparing me with Apple.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about apple on Android forum!


----------



## xWolf13 (Dec 21, 2012)

I know I lost because my own mom just banned me from XDA! CRAP

Sent from God himself


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 21, 2012)

im_awesome_right? said:


> I know I lost because my own mom just banned me from XDA! CRAP
> 
> Sent from God himself

Click to collapse



wtf are you trying to say! 
banned!


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 21, 2012)

Banned for not specifying a reason.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for not specifying a reason.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because his reason was that he didn't understand the person above him


----------



## malamharian (Dec 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because his reason was that he didn't understand the person above him

Click to collapse



Banned for understanding something so weird

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2012)

malamharian said:


> Banned for understanding something so weird
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to pay more attention


----------



## domini99 (Dec 21, 2012)

Banned coz attention is expensive
I do not want to pay for it 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz attention is expensive
> I do not want to pay for it
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned because your a POTAYTO! ofcause you will get free attention!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## ididnt (Dec 21, 2012)

I quit.......................................


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 21, 2012)

ididnt said:


> I quit.......................................

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mayan Fail ban!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Mayan Fail ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for failing with the Mayans


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for failing with the Mayans

Click to collapse



Banned coz i'm a Pokemon Troll, not a Mayan..


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 21, 2012)

BanNed for not supporting the great mayan civilization


----------



## Stereo8 (Dec 21, 2012)

Banned for poop...

Sent from my ToasterOven running Toastdroid 4.2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned for poop...
> 
> Sent from my ToasterOven running Toastdroid 4.2

Click to collapse



banned because i created a poop :tank:

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## jr_718 (Dec 21, 2012)

I banned fart on you all and next poster..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 21, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> I banned fart on you all and next poster..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned cus it now wouldnt matter as you already did it to me so i kill with :tank: that shoots POOP!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 21, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned cus it now wouldnt matter as you already did it to me so i kill with :tank: that shoots POOP!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned coz i know that : tank : must be an emoticon in the XDA App, but it's useless here.. :/


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i know that : tank : must be an emoticon in the XDA App, but it's useless here.. :/

Click to collapse



Banned for being on the useless website and not their app

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being on the useless website and not their app
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because i like annoying useless xda'ers :tank::tank::tank::tank:

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i like annoying useless xda'ers :tank::tank::tank::tank:
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a woman and I want to ban you.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 22, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I'm a woman and I want to ban you.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because i have always wanted to ban a woman.. 

Does that make me sexist?
:tank: :tank:

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because i have always wanted to ban a woman..
> 
> Does that make me sexist?
> :tank: :tank:
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it doesn't. Banned because I forgave you.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bannnnnnned for havvvvving much t's in your nammmmme

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## varun26296 (Dec 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Bannnnnnned for havvvvving much t's in your nammmmme
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for having so much n's, v's, and m's in the post.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 22, 2012)

Banned 4 having 2 much 2's in your name 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned 4 having 2 much 2's in your name
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for having double 9!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 22, 2012)

Banna fa na asang a lat af a's 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banna fa na asang a lat af a's
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for drunk typing!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for drunk typing!

Click to collapse



banned because my :tank: now shoots...BACON!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because my :tank: now shoots...BACON!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm on my xda app now and I can see the tank ..
Here's my army!

:tank: :tank: :tank:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 22, 2012)

:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:

Banned cuz my army beats yours.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 22, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
> 
> Banned cuz my army beats yours.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz i made only 3 to fit into one row! :|


----------



## domini99 (Dec 22, 2012)

:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:

Got something? Banned 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
> :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
> :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
> :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because of letting me scroll down the whole army of tanks  (Tapatalk shows only 2 tanks a row) 

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## domini99 (Dec 22, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because of letting me scroll down the whole tanks  (Tapatalk shows only 2 tanks a row)
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Tapatalk fail
Banned

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Got something? Banned
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



:tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank:

Problem? banned.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## domini99 (Dec 22, 2012)

:tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank :tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank

 Banned

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Ryno_666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Tank girl!

Sent from my Booga using Camp Koala premium


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 22, 2012)

Banned because so many tanks caused fc of Tapatalk on my Nexus 7!!!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## gagdude (Dec 22, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because so many tanks caused fc of Tapatalk on my Nexus 7!!!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because the tanks only caused my Nexus 4 to lag, no crash on xda app

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Dec 22, 2012)

I banned myself because i lost THE ONE................

Sikeeeee.. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because so many tanks caused fc of Tapatalk on my Nexus 7!!!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



sry...i guess im banned now...:tank::tank: 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> sry...i guess im banned now...:tank::tank:
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for crashing the xda app :thumbup:

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 23, 2012)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Banned for talking about apple on Android forum!

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning apple

Sent from my Milestone X using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Dec 23, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Banned for mentioning apple
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for continuing to bring attention to apple, no matter how unintentional. you should know better.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned for continuing to bring attention to apple, no matter how unintentional. you should know better.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the word that starts with A

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2012)

Seriously stop with the tanks.
I still have a.month on my old Optimus one before I jump to N4 or GS2.
Till then, let me post without crashing the app.
Banning all the tankers 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Dec 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Seriously stop with the tanks.
> I still have a.month on my old Optimus one before I jump to N4 or GS2.
> Till then, let me post without crashing the app.
> Banning all the tankers
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cos I'm getting my N4 in less than 7 days...

jellybeaning......


----------



## hedifezai (Dec 23, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned cos I'm getting my N4 in less than 7 days...
> 
> jellybeaning......

Click to collapse



Banned cause you won't have it for Christmas 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned cos I'm getting my N4 in less than 7 days...
> 
> jellybeaning......

Click to collapse



Banned coz i'm jelly! :/


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i'm jelly! :/

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm gingerbread! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Dec 23, 2012)

hedifezai said:


> Banned cause you won't have it for Christmas
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium

Click to collapse



*selective ban *


Banned cos I don't celebrate Christmas....

jellybeaning......


----------



## jaykrishna94 (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyday better than demanding ETA's.

Sent from my Liquid using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 23, 2012)

jaykrishna94 said:


> Anyday better than demanding ETA's.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause you only have 4 posts and for not reading THIS


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 23, 2012)

BanNed for posting somebody else's post count


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 23, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> BanNed for posting somebody else's post count

Click to collapse



banned for not quoting the person who u banned post.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2012)

4D1L said:


> banned for not quoting the person who u banned post.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Banned coz your sig don't scare me!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz your sig don't scare me!

Click to collapse



banned because 
|||
\/

sent from the head of squirtle!


----------



## hedifezai (Dec 23, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> *selective ban *
> 
> 
> Banned cos I don't celebrate Christmas....
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause you could know that I do not celebrate it too. 

Sent from my awesome HTC Sensation XE thanks to Venom Team.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 23, 2012)

Banned for using a sensation

Sent from my Death Star


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for using a sensation
> 
> Sent from my Death Star

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's been too long.
You should change your avatar..


----------



## varun26296 (Dec 23, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz it's been too long.
> You should change your avatar..

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him to change his Avatar..


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 23, 2012)

varun26296 said:


> Banned for telling him to change his Avatar..

Click to collapse



banned for not telling him to. now go change your avatar.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 23, 2012)

Banned because I've not banned anyone lately, now go change your avatar 

"A witty saying proves nothing."
- Voltaire (1694-1778)


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because I've not banned anyone lately, now go change your avatar
> 
> "A witty saying proves nothing."
> - Voltaire (1694-1778)

Click to collapse



banned for making this page a avatar change ban page!
Now go change your avatar


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 23, 2012)

Banned for wanting him to change his avatar

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for wanting him to change his avatar
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



banned because he has right to.
Now go change your avatar.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## hedifezai (Dec 23, 2012)

All of you are banned cause I have the happiest avatar

Sent from my awesome HTC Sensation XE thanks to Venom Team.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 23, 2012)

You're banned because I want to ban you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 23, 2012)

FD1999 said:


> You're banned because you've already created 4 threads, from which 3 are closed
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 powered by Protos 9

Click to collapse



banned because i dont care

Now go change your avatar.


----------



## marioog5 (Dec 23, 2012)

Banned coz you complicate to much xD

Sent from my Galaxy 5 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## djwoodgrain (Dec 23, 2012)

marioog5 said:


> Banned coz you complicate to much xD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy 5 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




TL;DR  = Banned4Life!


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 23, 2012)

djwoodgrain said:


> TL;DR  = Banned4Life!

Click to collapse



Banned for being drank.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 24, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for being drank.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Drunk*. Banned.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Drunk*. Banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



*Drank

Banned.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned for muffins

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for muffins
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Near to Christmas eve ban!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 24, 2012)

Here its Christmas eve ban!

Purposely Burnt From My Epic Toastfire S Unlocked, Rooted and Now Powered By *Premium Tomaytos*


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 24, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Here its Christmas eve ban!
> 
> Purposely Burnt From My Epic Toastfire S Unlocked, Rooted and Now Powered By *Premium Tomaytos*

Click to collapse



Banned because it was Christmas eve here first

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned for wishing everybody in here a  MERRY XMAS !


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 24, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for wishing everybody in here a  MERRY XMAS !

Click to collapse



Banned for writing xmas instead of christmas!!

Sent from my phone powered by cm10.1, 
Big thanks to Chenleicpp.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for writing xmas instead of christmas!!
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by cm10.1,
> Big thanks to Chenleicpp.

Click to collapse



Unbanned. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Unbanned.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz tonight can not be Christmas eve.
It'll be Christmas Night..


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz tonight can not be Christmas eve.
> It'll be Christmas Night..

Click to collapse



Banned because Christmas eve is until 11:59 pm and Christmas is 12:00 Am

So tonight is Christmas eve

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because Christmas eve is until 11:59 pm and Christmas is 12:00 Am
> 
> So tonight is Christmas eve
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for ruining my troll.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for ruining my troll.

Click to collapse



Banned for being an obvious troll 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for being an obvious troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a spoiler.

Sent from my Cheese Sandwich using XDA App


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 24, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for posting a spoiler.
> 
> Sent from my Cheese Sandwich using XDA App

Click to collapse



My festive season avatar bans you!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 24, 2012)

Christmas eve ban! 


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 24, 2012)

FD1999 said:


> Banned for beeing a Ghost freak
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned if you were born in 1999, coz in that case, your username is very unimaginative.. :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Nooe. No banning people on Christmas Eve.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Nooe. No banning people on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Beach pls. Banned. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 24, 2012)

FD1999 said:


> Banned for complaining about my username
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz i had no idea you were developing for my current device 
Well waiting for Protos GB v1.1 now, count me in as a tester (I'll be buying a new device in Jan, so would happily test anything at all :laugh:, unless it doesn't brick that is.. :|)


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 24, 2012)

FD1999 said:


> Banned because you aren't in Protos Sketch and those developer builds are only available there
> It doesn't brick the phone, else I won't flash it on my own phone
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz i'm done changing my avatar (for 2012 at least )


----------



## vkk178 (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned because Luke Skywalker killed Darth Vader and there are no more star wars movies made 

Brain waved from my O2x using XDA app


----------



## graydiggy (Dec 24, 2012)

FD1999 said:


> Banned for talking about dead "things"
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned, for not wanting to talk about dead things. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned for closing the tread
*Tread reopened *

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for closing the thread
> *Thread reopened *
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for needing me to ftfy




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## domini99 (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for needing me to ftfy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for whats under your spoiler; i know a better idea how to shoo that fly; call of duty black ops :-B

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned for whats under your spoiler; i know a better idea how to shoo that fly; call of duty black ops :-B
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because  your ban was long and I didn't read it


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because  your ban was long and I didn't read it

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to quickly get to the point



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned because of hunger games 

AKA Bruce Wayne


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 25, 2012)

Nick Kaboom said:


> Banned Cause you pooped some time in the last 3 days! and you were prolly on your note 2.....

Click to collapse



Banned because you were watching



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## huggs (Dec 25, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because of hunger games
> 
> AKA Bruce Wayne

Click to collapse



Banned because of *all* the Batman movies



wbchristmas said:


> Banned because you were watching
> 
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping DarkKnight


----------



## graydiggy (Dec 25, 2012)

Banning all for being banned! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 25, 2012)

graydiggy said:


> Banning all for being banned!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for your futility



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 25, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for your futility
> 
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2

Click to collapse



Banned for scribbling on ur note 2

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for scribbling on ur note 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a scribbler. 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 25, 2012)

Game is postponed today for Christmas. Nobody can be banned on Christmas.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 25, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Game is postponed today for Christmas. Nobody can be banned on Christmas.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Oh sorry!! 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Antibot (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for highlighting Christmas, because it's just another day.


----------



## Android311 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for saying its another day Mr scrooge


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 25, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for saying its another day Mr scrooge
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't capitalize Scrooge



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 25, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned because you didn't capitalize Scrooge
> 
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2

Click to collapse



Ho ho ho.
Santa bans yo!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned because Santa isn't real

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned because Santa isn't real
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Banned because tell that to yourself when you were a kid


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because tell that to yourself when you were a kid

Click to collapse



banned because you didn't tell that to yourself when you were a kid

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because you didn't tell that to yourself when you were a kid
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't have to.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned because of merry christmas.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Android311 (Dec 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Banned because of merry christmas.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned, don't disrespect Christmas 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 25, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned, don't disrespect Christmas
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phablet..

Sent from my phone powered by cm10.1, 
Big thanks to Chenleicpp.


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 25, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having a phablet..
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by cm10.1,
> Big thanks to Chenleicpp.

Click to collapse



Banned fo saying Nexus 7 is a phablet

Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 25, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned fo saying Nexus 7 is a phablet
> 
> Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because it is..

Sent from my phone powered by 4.2


----------



## varun26296 (Dec 25, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because it is..
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by 4.2

Click to collapse



Banned for using CM10.1..


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 25, 2012)

varun26296 said:


> Banned for using CM10.1..

Click to collapse



Banned because that is a terrible reason for a ban...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned because that is a terrible reason for a ban...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



says the guy with (﻿ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) in his sig.
Banned


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> says the guy with (﻿ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) in his sig.
> Banned

Click to collapse




Banned because you don't have 
(﻿ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) in yours



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 25, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned because you don't have
> (﻿ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) in yours
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz Christmas is over and new year is far.
What do I party for?


----------



## stamatis (Dec 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz Christmas is over and new year is far.
> What do I party for?

Click to collapse



Banned because in my country is still Christmas.

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 25, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Banned because I felt like it.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because your feelings doesn't matter 

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marioog5 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned coz you treat him like a b*tch 

Sent from my Galaxy 5 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned because female dogs are treated nice usually.


----------



## huggs (Dec 25, 2012)

banned for dictating the demeanor of other members while exhibiting same said demeanor. and for being nice


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 26, 2012)

huggs said:


> banned for dictating the demeanor of other members while exhibiting same said demeanor. and for being nice

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to cover all the bases



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## Hidden Username (Dec 26, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for trying to cover all the bases
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making me jealous of a Note 2. My 2nd post


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 26, 2012)

Hidden Username said:


> Banned for making me jealous of a Note 2. My first post

Click to collapse



Banned for not having ten posts. There was recently a thread about the 10-post rule in OT. 

Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 26, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not having ten posts. There was recently a thread about the 10-post rule in OT.
> 
> Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being anal



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 26, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for being anal
> 
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2

Click to collapse



Banned for waking my dirty mind.



Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 26, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for waking my dirty mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned because your mind had to be awakened

(They make meds for that, if you know what I mean)



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 26, 2012)

Banned for scribbing from note 2


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 26, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for scribbing from note 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I scribbled from it, not scribbed



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 26, 2012)

Banned for not scribbing

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 26, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for not scribbing
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Banned because scribbed isn't a word



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## rydr1 (Dec 26, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned because scribbed isn't a word
> 
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being proper. 

On a real note. I wonder if this is the longest thread on the forum. I remember when this thread started and I have a post way back somewhere. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 26, 2012)

rydr1 said:


> Banned for being proper.
> 
> On a real note. I wonder if this is the longest thread on the forum. I remember when this thread started and I have a post way back somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 I wished that I knew of this thread sooner.. 



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 26, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> I wished that I knew of this thread sooner..
> 
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 26, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who didnt even bother to ban

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## 1Chain (Dec 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having more than one number in your username.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 26, 2012)

1Chain said:


> Banned for having more than one number in your username.

Click to collapse



Banned for having just one chain. You should keep some spares as well :silly:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## chaos2137 (Dec 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for having just one chain. You should keep some spares as well :silly:
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a semi retarded turtle as an avi, that's just wrong putting that poor little innocent turtle on display.... Shame on you lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 26, 2012)

chaos2137 said:


> Banned for having a semi retarded turtle as an avi, that's just wrong putting that poor little innocent turtle on display.... Shame on you lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking it's semi! XD


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for thinking it's semi! XD

Click to collapse



Banned for writing ''XD''

Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App


----------



## Antibot (Dec 26, 2012)

Banned for treating an android phone just as a "sending machine".


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 26, 2012)

Antibot said:


> Banned for treating an android phone just as a "sending machine".

Click to collapse



Banned for having a weird avatar.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 26, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for having a weird avatar.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having it too.

Sent from my phone powered by 4.2


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 26, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having it too.
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by 4.2

Click to collapse



Banned for having red text in your signature

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## sohamssd (Dec 26, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for having red text in your signature
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the person above you even though you have no banning rights.

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

Banned for a simple app signature

sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 26, 2012)

Banned because I just pooped 

AKA Bruce Wayne


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 26, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because I just pooped
> 
> AKA Bruce Wayne

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting the color of poop as well.. -_-


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 26, 2012)

Banned for being gross.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 26, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for being gross.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for getting grossed out so easily!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for getting grossed out so easily!

Click to collapse



Banned for grossing out @tyr

sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)


----------



## sgt. meow (Dec 26, 2012)

Banned for banning others who banned yet more people just because they banned some other people......this can go on forever you know.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

sgt. meow said:


> Banned for banning others who banned yet more people just because they banned some other people......this can go on forever you know.

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing everyone 

sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 26, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Banned for confusing everyone
> 
> sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the confused earlier 



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 26, 2012)

Banned cause I said so 

AKA Bruce Wayne


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 26, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Banned cus I want to ban someone.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for allowing your wants to get the best of ya! 



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 26, 2012)

FD1999 said:


> Banned because I know who (what ) you are
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being as old as my sister

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

FD1999 said:


> Banned because last week I became 13
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being human

sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 26, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Banned for being human
> 
> sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)

Click to collapse



Banned for being robot. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for being robot.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for calling a saiyan 'robot'
I ain't robot
I'm saiyan....
Edit: supersaiyan..stage 4
sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Banned for calling a saiyan 'robot'
> I ain't robot
> I'm saiyan....
> 
> sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)

Click to collapse



Banned for sayian robot.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for sayian robot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Banned becaause you can' spell saying.

R.I.P ENGLISH


“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Antibot (Dec 26, 2012)

Banned for such a inspiring quote in signature.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 26, 2012)

Antibot said:


> Banned for such a inspiring quote in signature.

Click to collapse



Banned because you looked at my signiature.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 26, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned because you looked at my signiature.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



banned because I can't look at your signature in the app 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 26, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because I can't look at your signature in the app
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a HTC.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 26, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned for using a HTC.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning HTC



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for mentioning HTC
> 
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2

Click to collapse



banned for asking for thanks in off topic thread where thanks is not available......


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 26, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> banned for asking for thanks in off topic thread where thanks is not available......

Click to collapse



Banned for jumping to conclusions..

(I forgot that was in my sig)

Bans self for forgetting to change sig



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 26, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for jumping to conclusions..
> 
> (I forgot that was in my sig)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using a note 2 which i am getting shortly.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 26, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned for using a note 2 which i am getting shortly.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Banned because I also have a Note II 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned because I also have a Note II
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






4D1L said:


> Banned for using a note 2 which i am getting shortly.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse







wbchristmas said:


> Banned for jumping to conclusions..
> 
> (I forgot that was in my sig)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



3x ban combo for getting Note II. Nexus 7 FTW

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## KnukLHead (Dec 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned because I also have a Note II
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I also have a Note II 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 26, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Banned because I also have a Note II
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because all of you me LOL



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned because I want a cookie

AKA Bruce Wayne


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 27, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because I want a cookie
> 
> AKA Bruce Wayne

Click to collapse



Hahahaha.. coincidental ban.
Coz right now I'm pooping 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Nick Kaboom (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned for endangering a Toilet!


----------



## sgt. meow (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned because monkeys aren't allowed on XDA.


----------



## Android311 (Dec 27, 2012)

sgt. meow said:


> Banned because monkeys aren't allowed on XDA.

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about our president like that 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 27, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Banned for talking about our president like that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for mentioning your president 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 27, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for mentioning your president
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your village called, they want their idiot back  

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because your village called, they want their idiot back
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smiley.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned because this thread  has reached 4166 pages 

sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because your village called, they want their idiot back
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you consider me one of your own kind

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hidden Username (Dec 27, 2012)

You can not ban me

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because you consider me one of your own kind
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a HTC.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hidden Username said:


> You can not ban me
> 
> Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause you only have three posts.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
reason????
Check the title mate^^^

sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Banned cause you only have three posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a avatar which was made using androidfy.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 27, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned for having a avatar which was made using androidfy.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Banned for having a muffin as an avatar.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned for banning each other more than once

sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)


----------



## sgt. meow (Dec 27, 2012)

I so wish I could make a "YO DAWG" pun out of this thread.


----------



## keenofhiphop (Dec 27, 2012)

Spoiler



banned for clickin on spoiler


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

sgt. meow said:


> I so wish I could make a "YO DAWG" pun out of this thread.

Click to collapse



We're waiting ......
& banned because of not making it till now..

sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 27, 2012)

Yo dawg I herd you like to ban 
So I put a banhamma on yo ban so you can get banned while u ban while u ban so you can get banned

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned for confusing DAWG!!!

sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Banned for confusing DAWG!!!
> 
> sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smiley.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned for i know you !

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## _Variable (Dec 27, 2012)

Band for not knowing me

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Band for not knowing me
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for typing error

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned for not wearing a shirt

sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 27, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Banned for not wearing a shirt
> 
> sent from my W8 using xda app(paid/free doesn't matter)

Click to collapse



banned for a bad quality Goku avatar.. :/


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for a bad quality Goku avatar.. :/

Click to collapse



Banned for having a blue turtle as your avatar.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned for being here all day 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Banned for being here all day
> 
> Sent from a hybrid phablet !

Click to collapse



Banned becauce noticing that

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for a bad quality Goku avatar.. :/

Click to collapse



Fool that's not goku
 that's gogeta
A true fan will know that

Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 27, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned for having a blue turtle as your avatar.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Banned coz that's not a blue turtle..
That's Squirtle :|



Gogeta said:


> Fool that's not goku
> that's gogeta
> A true fan will know that
> 
> Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz the low quality shields the true identity of the Saiyan.. XD


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz that's not a blue turtle..
> That's Squirtle :|
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz of banning twice in one post

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 27, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned coz of banning twice in one post
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for having am unimaginative Tapatalk signature. 

Burnt from my epic ToastFire S A510e using TDA wires.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for having am unimaginative Tapatalk signature.
> 
> Burnt from my epic ToastFire S A510e using TDA wires.

Click to collapse



Banned for lieing in your sig. You actually own a HTC WILDFIRE S.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 27, 2012)

Zaihanzainal said:


> Banned cos I'm getting my N4 in less than 7 days...
> 
> jellybeaning......

Click to collapse



Banned for bragging 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 27, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Banned for bragging
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for nagging.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 27, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> Banned for nagging.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because next launcher is really worth too pay for...

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 27, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because next launcher is really worth too pay for...
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D

Click to collapse



Banned because what the hell is next launcher?

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 27, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> Banned because what the hell is next launcher?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't know that go dev team has made a new launcher.. 

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## blackwing182 (Dec 27, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because you didn't know that go dev team has made a new launcher..
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D

Click to collapse



you are banned becouse you know more than him and i ban my self for ban you lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned because you have bad finger on avatar ;DDD


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 27, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because next launcher is really worth too pay for...
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D

Click to collapse



Banned because next launcher is really too expensive. 

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 27, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because next launcher is really too expensive.
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because you use tapatalk instead of the XDA app.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 27, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> Banned because you use tapatalk instead of the XDA app.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are criticizing Tapatalk and use xda app. XDA was also developed by Tapatalk 

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## cmb3497 (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned for using a smiley. This isn't junior high school.


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 27, 2012)

cmb3497 said:


> Banned for using a smiley. This isn't junior high school.

Click to collapse



Banned because it seems like a junior high school, if you look at the ages: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=217379

:sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## BartxGamer (Dec 27, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because it seems like a junior high school, if you look at the ages: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=217379
> 
> :sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for too much words and smileys! HA


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 27, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because it seems like a junior high school, if you look at the ages: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=217379
> 
> :sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the cooler smileies. 
:flipoff2: :flipoff: :shocked: :angel:


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 27, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Banned for not using the cooler smileies.
> :flipoff2: :flipoff: :shocked:

Click to collapse



Banned for using them  :flipoff2:

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## gagdude (Dec 27, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for using them  :flipoff2:
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hippopotamuscrit

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 27, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for being a hippopotamuscrit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word "hippopotamuscrit".

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Dec 27, 2012)

mani1999 said:


> Banned for using the word "hippopotamuscrit".
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because its way cooler than "hippocrit"

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 27, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because its way cooler than "hippocrit"
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because what you say is bull****

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

mani1999 said:


> Banned because what you say is bull****
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because u tried to swear.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 27, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned because u tried to swear.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned me....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned because u tried to swear.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Bancake ban 

Sent from the brick


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bancake ban
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned because ur not part of chi delta alpha.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 27, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned because ur not part of chi delta alpha.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Banned because that isn't a reason to bann someone.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

mani1999 said:


> Banned because that isn't a reason to bann someone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your username dosent have capital letters.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## _HIM_ (Dec 27, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned because ur not part of chi delta alpha.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse





Banned because you dont own 33 cats


----------



## yyz71 (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned cause i got a nexus 4 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

yyz71 said:


> Banned cause i got a nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I got a Note II 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 28, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned because I got a Note II
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I am an Austrian.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 28, 2012)

mani1999 said:


> Banned because I am an Austrian.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I am a Norwegian

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 28, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned because I am a Norwegian
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because my android can eat apples.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## _HIM_ (Dec 28, 2012)

mani1999 said:


> Banned because my android can eat apples.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because im watching harry potter :laugh:


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 28, 2012)

_HIM_ said:


> banned because im watching harry potter :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because I have XDA Premium.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 28, 2012)

Banned because you hate bacon 

Rhas Al Ghul is dead


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because you hate bacon
> 
> Rhas Al Ghul is dead

Click to collapse



banned because you mentioned bacon 

Sent from HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## mendoozer666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Banned for not sharing any bacon.

Q sends this from my m660 with no approval from the Collective.


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 28, 2012)

Banned because one does not share bacon.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Banned because one does not share bacon.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because you are right 

Sent from HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## blackwing182 (Dec 28, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because you hate bacon
> 
> Rhas Al Ghul is dead

Click to collapse



Get your self baned before chuck norris ban you for life.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 28, 2012)

blackwing182 said:


> Get your self baned before chuck norris ban you for life.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for putting baned before Chuck Norris



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## blackwing182 (Dec 28, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for putting baned before Chuck Norris
> 
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2

Click to collapse



i shuld get my self banned cuz i typed baned missing an N in banned and talked about Chuck Norris, so i get banned and Chuck Norris Does Not Prove this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Dec 28, 2012)

blackwing182 said:


> i shuld get my self banned cuz i typed baned missing an N in banned and talked about Chuck Norris, so i get banned and Chuck Norris Does Not Prove this
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a wimp, shrimp

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned for being a wimp, shrimp
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a dude

Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Banned for being a dude
> 
> Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for having a saiyan as an avatar 

Sent from HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Dec 28, 2012)

Banned for being soo deep, that we can't even see you anymore.


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for being soo deep, that we can't even see you anymore.

Click to collapse



banned because I don't know how ur username is read

Sent from HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Nezys (Dec 28, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because I don't know how ur username is read
> 
> Sent from HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause you can't read 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 28, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because I don't know how ur username is read
> 
> Sent from HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like you.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 28, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned because I don't like you.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't like him/her.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 28, 2012)

mani1999 said:


> Banned because you don't like him/her.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know whether 4D1L is m or f. 

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 28, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because you don't know whether 4D1L is m or f.
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because.u dont know what gender i am.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 28, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned because.u dont know what gender i am.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't tell me what gender you are.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2012)

mani1999 said:


> Banned because you didn't tell me what gender you are.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't how the internet works


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this isn't how the internet works

Click to collapse



Banned for being a ponie lover 

Sent from the brick


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because this isn't how the internet works

Click to collapse



Banned. (I don't have to explain myselfe)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 28, 2012)

mani1999 said:


> Banned. (I don't have to explain myselfe)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to explain!!! 

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 28, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because you have to explain!!!
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned because I don't like you.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



banned because I don't give a sh** if you like me or not and because I don't like you either

Sent from HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 28, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because I don't give a sh** if you like me or not and because I don't like you either
> 
> Sent from HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because u never banned the person above u.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned because u never banned the person above u.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



banned because you noticed that 

Sent from HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 28, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because you noticed that
> 
> Sent from HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned bcs i don't know if you have listened too  Raised Fist - Friends and Traitors.

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 28, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned bcs i don't know if you have listened too  Raised Fist - Friends and Traitors.
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because I haven't
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned because you should have 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 28, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because you should have
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz i want a new phone and every phone i select seems to die of cancer!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i want a new phone and every phone i select seems to die of cancer!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u can't handle any phone

Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 28, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Banned cuz u can't handle any phone
> 
> Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz to handle one, first it should at least come in my hand :/


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 28, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz to handle one, first it should at least come in my hand :/

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a blue turtle as your avatar 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol banned cuz its squirtle. I'm ashamed i remember that.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 28, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Lol banned cuz its squirtle. I'm ashamed i remember that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you remember that.

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 28, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because you remember that.
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because you're only 1 year old and your HTC desire is your first smartphone...

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 28, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because you're only 1 year old and your HTC desire is your first smartphone...
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is angry with me.


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

mani1999 said:


> Banned because your avatar is angry with me.

Click to collapse



banned because you think his avatar is angry with you 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sure its meant with a lot of love... ban.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 28, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> I'm sure its meant with a lot of love... ban.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't started with '' banned....'' 

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## darkharbinger81 (Dec 28, 2012)

Banned cuz I can lol

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 28, 2012)

darkharbinger81 said:


> Banned cuz I can lol
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you can't lol

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 28, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned cuz you can't lol
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Banned. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twanskys204 (Dec 28, 2012)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Lol.
> 
> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having the word fifteen in your name

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 28, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> I'm sure its meant with a lot of love... ban.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being ashamed of having pokemon knowledge!
No matter how big you become GoCliffGo san, you still gotta catch'em all


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol. Banned cuz you're making me admit I still play it from time to time on my GB color.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 28, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Lol. Banned cuz you're making me admit I still play it from time to time on my GB color.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I play it sometimes on my phone with 8x speed. It's the best game. 

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 28, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned cuz I play it sometimes on my phone with 8x speed. It's the best game.
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned coz i play it on my 15' lappy using VBA


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned cuz I play it sometimes on my phone with 8x speed. It's the best game.
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned because you think it's the best game 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2012)

BANNED!!!!!!
reason????








Check the title dude^^

Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 28, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> BANNED!!!!!!
> reason????
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 28, 2012)

mani1999 said:


> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because..... 






















... no reason, just BANNED


Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 28, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause you're bumping this thread since a week! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 28, 2012)

Banned for not liking bumpers

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 28, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Banned cause you're bumping this thread since a week!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm bumping it since yesterday. 

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 28, 2012)

Banned for bumping into threads

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 28, 2012)

Banned for saying bumping into

Phone Slow? go *HERE*
_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## Pattttti (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for bumping into threads
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Banned for making me not  being able to find constructive ban reason.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 28, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for making me not  being able to find constructive ban reason.
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a reason to ban.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 29, 2012)

Banned for saying you are vader when you don't own a death star


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 29, 2012)

banned because IM BACK BOYS!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## mikef (Dec 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because IM BACK BOYS!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned because we didn't notice. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 29, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Banned because we didn't notice.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you are right 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because you are right
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning somebody who has banned too somebody who has banned somebody 

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 29, 2012)

jaxchecker said:


> I ban you for living in a place that I could never begin to pronounce.

Click to collapse



Banned because you probably can't talk.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 29, 2012)

jaxchecker said:


> I ban you for living in a place that I could never begin to pronounce.

Click to collapse



banned because you didn't have 10 posts before posting in an OT thread



mani1999 said:


> Banned because you probably can't talk.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because even I think so 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because you didn't have 10 posts before posting in an OT thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for agreeing.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for agreeing.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a premium potato..

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 29, 2012)

Banned for liking broccoli 

Rhas Al Ghul is dead


----------



## F4uzan (Dec 29, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for not being a premium potato..
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D

Click to collapse



Banned because i like potato and french fries


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 29, 2012)

F4uzan said:


> Banned because i like potato and french fries

Click to collapse



banned because you like potato and french fries 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## F4uzan (Dec 29, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because you like potato and french fries
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned because you ban me, and because you using XDA Premium, while i still have XDA Freemium.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 29, 2012)

F4uzan said:


> Banned because you ban me, and because you using XDA Premium, while i still have XDA Freemium.

Click to collapse



banned because i have xda premium. Problem?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## varun26296 (Dec 29, 2012)

F4uzan said:


> Banned because you ban me, and because you using XDA Premium, while i still have XDA Freemium.

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no word like freemium..


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 29, 2012)

varun26296 said:


> Banned because there is no word like freemium..

Click to collapse



i know. hence...your now officialy banned under page 720 sector jqg paragragh 0826916 line 3 word 394792838381927292889293838 of the ban book

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 29, 2012)

varun26296 said:


> Banned because there is no word like freemium..

Click to collapse



Banned for being a senior member that still can't use Google  http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemium

Smoking is one of the leading causes of statistics.
- Fletcher Knebel


----------



## gagdude (Dec 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for being a senior member that still can't use Google  http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemium
> 
> Smoking is one of the leading causes of statistics.
> - Fletcher Knebel

Click to collapse



Banned because that link sent me to Wikipedia, not Google

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 29, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Banned because that link sent me to Wikipedia, not Google
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for...... Ah hell just banned

Smoking is one of the leading causes of statistics.
- Fletcher Knebel


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 29, 2012)

Banned for supporting stock touch wiz ^

Sent from my Death Star


----------



## F4uzan (Dec 29, 2012)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for supporting stock touch wiz ^
> 
> Sent from my Death Star

Click to collapse



Banned because he don't know who is he ban.


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 29, 2012)

F4uzan said:


> Banned because he don't know who is he ban.

Click to collapse



Banned 

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 29, 2012)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because you don't have any reason for banning 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Gorjira (Dec 29, 2012)

Banned everyone for not brining the bath salts... *zombie* I thought this was a party?!

Sent from my Jedi Starfighter


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 29, 2012)

Banned because my death star will crush your Jedi starfighter
Sent from my Death Star


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 29, 2012)

Band

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deveron3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Banned because I just finished reading Inheritance by Christopher Paolini.

Sent from my Xperia Pro using xda app-developers app


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Dec 29, 2012)

Banned because you didn't finish it earlier. I read it one year ago.


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## omario8484 (Dec 30, 2012)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned because you didn't finish it earlier. I read it one year ago.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have two many repeptive letters in your name


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 30, 2012)

omario8484 said:


> Banned because you have two many repeptive letters in your name

Click to collapse



Spelling ban!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned for no reason

Sent from the Death Star


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's rude, ban. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned for not being a bufflo fish

Sent from my vangogh using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned for not being a wale.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned because naruto is banned in india

Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hyun18 (Dec 30, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Banned because naruto is banned in india
> 
> Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because naruto (show) has become too long.

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 30, 2012)

hyun18 said:


> Banned because naruto (show) has become too long.
> 
> Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because too handsome 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned for too many emoticons

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## hyun18 (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned because i said so 


iammtxd said:


> Banned because too handsome
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Awww no you are. 
Look at that body of yours  
Lolol

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for too many emoticons
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Banned because not using emoticons







hyun18 said:


> Banned because i said so
> 
> 
> Awww no you are.
> ...

Click to collapse



Everyone in the world is good looking, right? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## hyun18 (Dec 30, 2012)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because not using emoticons
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awww and i thought i was special :'(


Therefore . I ban you cause youre a meanie! 
Lol jk



Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 30, 2012)

hyun18 said:


> Awww and i thought i was special :'(
> 
> 
> Therefore . I ban you cause youre a meanie!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're thinking negatively 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## hyun18 (Dec 30, 2012)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because you're thinking negatively
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned because youre sad. i was only joking D;
Smile because it looks good on you 
Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 30, 2012)

hyun18 said:


> Banned because youre sad. i was only joking D;
> Smile because it looks good on you
> Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being so kind 
We've to stop here or really got banned  by operators :beer::what:

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## hyun18 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just for yew: 3
And ok  .i ban u then cuz u posted a lot. 

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned for awkward user name

Sent from the Death Star


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 30, 2012)

banned because its not 2013 as yet 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Dec 30, 2012)

Youre all banned for voiding your warrenties!

Sent from a Soviet base in Indiana


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

das_webos_transformer said:


> Youre all banned for voiding your warrenties!
> 
> Sent from a Soviet base in Indiana

Click to collapse



Banned because u noticed that.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 30, 2012)

I ban everybody here for banning somebody (myself too) 

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 30, 2012)

MetinKale38 said:


> I ban everybody here for banning somebody (myself too)
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



banned for banning yourself too 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 30, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for banning yourself too
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him for banning himself...

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned because your finger 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 30, 2012)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because your finger
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



banned because you noticed his finger 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned for not noticing his finger

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for not noticing his finger
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



banned for noticing that 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## hedifezai (Dec 30, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for noticing that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



All of you are banned because of the lack of new ideas. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2012)

hedifezai said:


> All of you are banned because of the lack of new ideas.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you can only ban one


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can only ban one

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't ban and not be banned 

Sent from the brick


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you can't ban and not be banned
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned because you can ban the ban but you can't man the man


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I flashed CM10.1 today!!!
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned for disappearing 

Sent from the brick


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I didn't know I could disappear!!?
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the air

Sent from the brick


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for banning the air
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know how to disappear completely


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't know how to disappear completely

Click to collapse



Banned because neither do you

Sent from the brick


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because Fn Pig is awesome.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned because radiohead is better 

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

also this


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 30, 2012)

*bans self due to stupidity of quoting old post*


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> *bans self due to stupidity of quoting old post*

Click to collapse



Mwahaha ban

Sent from the brick


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Mwahaha ban
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



banned for doing embarrassing stuff in public


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned for looking.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Banned for looking.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for going to the cliff

Sent from the brick


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having a smart brick.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned for having a nasty name...

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 30, 2012)

What you talkin' 'bout Willis? Ban.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> What you talkin' 'bout Willis? Ban.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bruce Willis ban


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because wtf you taking about?
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned for having a milfdroid







husam666 said:


> Bruce Willis ban

Click to collapse



Banned for namin bruce...

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## maek_it_happen (Dec 30, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having a milfdroid
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have just returned from being banned my self 

Sent from my Back from Banned Camp Edition One S.


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 30, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned because I have just returned from being banned my self
> 
> Sent from my Back from Banned Camp Edition One S.

Click to collapse



Banned for having your username spelled wrong...

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## cmb3497 (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned for using an ellipsis. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

cmb3497 said:


> Banned for using an ellipsis.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because u never quoted the person u banned.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Problem? Banned.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## wbchristmas (Dec 31, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Problem? Banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned. No problem. 



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## mani1999 (Dec 31, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned. No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2

Click to collapse



Banned.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Dec 31, 2012)

mani1999 said:


> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned, you don't have a reason


Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 31, 2012)

7amada100 said:


> Banned, you don't have a reason
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150

Click to collapse



banned because you have a reason 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## maek_it_happen (Dec 31, 2012)

Banned for crying 

Sent from my Back from Banned Camp Edition One S.


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

banned because your sentence is too short


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 31, 2012)

Banned because your sentence didn't end with a period.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Dec 31, 2012)

Banned for being the person above me.


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 31, 2012)

I second that ban.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 31, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> I second that ban.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for doing that. 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Dec 31, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for doing that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not specifying what he did...

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## drakester20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Banned for quoting the above guy above him (if this makes any sense)

If my post helped, don't mind hitting THANKS


----------



## dagger (Dec 31, 2012)

Banned for not quoting the person above him..

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 31, 2012)

dagger said:


> Banned for not quoting the person above him..
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



Banned for not posting pics @one X off topic:banghead:

Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

Banned for using quoting.


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 31, 2012)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for using quoting.

Click to collapse



banned for not quoting 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Dec 31, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Banned for not posting pics @one X off topic:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for trailing me...

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 31, 2012)

dagger said:


> Banned for trailing me...
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



banned for not.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

Banned for bolding a word. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## hedifezai (Dec 31, 2012)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for bolding a word.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned cause I wanted that. 

By the way :thumbup: happy new year :thumbup: for all banned and banning people. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

hedifezai said:


> Banned cause I wanted that.
> 
> By the way :thumbup: happy new year :thumbup: for all banned and banning people.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wishing us a happy new year.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 31, 2012)

Again banned for wishing all in here a happy new year 


Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> Again banned for wishing all in here a happy new year
> 
> 
> Sent from a hybrid phablet !

Click to collapse



Banned for lying

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Banned for lying
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the truth 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for telling the truth
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using Patrick Star as the avatar.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for using Patrick Star as the avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for using minecraft as avatar 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7amada100 (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for using minecraft as avatar
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for banning
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for banning when you banned, so basically you banned yourself when you banned for banning

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for banning for banning when you banned, so basically you banned yourself when you banned for banning
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using too much "banned".


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 31, 2012)

Banned for quoting banned

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for quoting banned
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Banned for having 152 posts but no topics

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for having 152 posts but no topics
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for viewing other's profile. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for viewing other's profile.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for being sorry 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for being sorry
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for posting before 2013(the forum time )

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 31, 2012)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for posting before 2013(the forum time )
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for not having over 100 thanks


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 31, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not having over 100 thanks

Click to collapse



Banned because i have 

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 31, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not having over 100 thanks

Click to collapse



Jack Reacher Ban!


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 31, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> Jack Reacher Ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you...

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 31, 2012)

FD1999 said:


> Banned for banning an already banned user while you are even banned yourself
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being totally confusing 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## drakester20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Banned for being a confused personality.

If my post helped, don't mind hitting THANKS


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 31, 2012)

drakester20 said:


> Banned for being a confused personality.
> 
> If my post helped, don't mind hitting THANKS

Click to collapse



banned because you are confused about me being a confused personality 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 31, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not having over 100 thanks

Click to collapse



banned for not having a sig

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## 7amada100 (Dec 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I love potatoes.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned because you love potatoes

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

7amada100 said:


> Banned because you love potatoes
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150

Click to collapse



Banned because i hate potatoes.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## 7amada100 (Dec 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for being a talking muffin.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned because you have two faces in your pic

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 31, 2012)

FD1999 said:


> Banned because I tell ya *HAPPY NEW YEAR!*
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because i live in england meaning i have 15 minites till then

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## NAZUnlimited (Dec 31, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i live in england meaning i have 15 minites till then
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because i have 15 left too

Sent from my HUAWEI U8666E using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 31, 2012)

I ban you because if you're close to the southeast coast you can probably see the fireworks from Rotterdam..  

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The El Guapo (Jan 1, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I ban you because if you're close to the southeast coast you can probably see the fireworks from Rotterdam..
> 
> Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of quoting the person you were trying to ban 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 1, 2013)

The El Guapo said:


> Banned for lack if quoting the person you were trying to ban
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Banned for the lack of grammar

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## Bayonkwaku (Jan 1, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for the lack of grammar
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to teach, while it's time to be wasted 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## trut (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for good luck in 2013

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## dagger (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for cursing others luck...

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dagger (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for not specifying the reason to ban me....

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 1, 2013)

dagger said:


> Banned for not specifying the reason to ban me....
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



Banned for objecting others to ban you. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 1, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for objecting others to ban you.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for being sorry for your bad english

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 1, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being sorry for your bad english
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the same reason as before. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## daniLaLaLaLaLa (Jan 1, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for using the same reason as before.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for no new reason..

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 1, 2013)

daniLaLaLaLaLa said:


> Banned for no new reason..
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not having a new reason 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 1, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a human

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## dagger (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for not being a human..

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2013)

dagger said:


> Banned for not being a human..
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



Banned for again copying my post
:banghead:

sent from my W8 using client-server technology


----------



## dagger (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for again trailing me...

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## baronmxc (Jan 1, 2013)

dagger said:


> Banned for again trailing me...
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



Banned because its 2013 here.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 1, 2013)

baronmxc said:


> Banned because its 2013 here.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause, no its not


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned because... it really is. You are so last year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 1, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Banned cause, no its not

Click to collapse



Banned because using chinese as avatar


----------



## drakester20 (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person right above him

If my post helped, don't mind hitting THANKS


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned cuz its not his job. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagger (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned because i cant think of a reason...

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## ak700 (Jan 1, 2013)

dagger said:


> Banned because i cant think of a reason...
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



Banned because you sent message with you hands and brains

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for the new year

Sent from the Death Star


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 1, 2013)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for the new year
> 
> Sent from the Death Star

Click to collapse



Banned for the old year.


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 1, 2013)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for the old year.

Click to collapse



banned for the new year 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## rjsmer (Jan 1, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for the new year
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned  till next year 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 1, 2013)

rjsmer said:


> Banned  till next year
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for banning till next year 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 1, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for banning till next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause im drunk, and the night is young mofos!!


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 1, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because no reason.


----------



## Orange_furball (Jan 1, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because no reason.

Click to collapse



Banned because yes reason. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 1, 2013)

hllcglr said:


> banned bcs you are senior i am not

Click to collapse



Banned cause you only have four posts!!


----------



## blumesa (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned cause you only have four posts!! ￼

Banned for being the first hater is see in 2013


Sent from my SGH-I317 using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jan 1, 2013)

blumesa said:


> Banned cause you only have four posts!! ￼
> 
> Banned for being the first hater is see in 2013
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because banned

_____________________________________
 _*Sent From My LG Nexus 4 Like a BAWS*_


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 1, 2013)

blumesa said:


> Banned cause you only have four posts!! ￼
> 
> Banned for being the first hater is see in 2013
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you ain't seen nothing yet




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 1, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned also.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned also.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



My first 2013 Ban!


----------



## mikef (Jan 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> My first 2013 Ban!

Click to collapse



Banned, so you are correct.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 1, 2013)

mf2112 said:


> Banned, so you are correct.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because he is correct 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 1, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because he is correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz I'm not correct, I'm Vipul.. XD


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz I'm not correct, I'm Vipul.. XD

Click to collapse



Banned because you are Vipul.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 1, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because you are Vipul.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for my name..
That's namecist.. XD


----------



## wbchristmas (Jan 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for banning me for my name..
> That's namecist.. XD

Click to collapse



Banned for using the namecist card! 



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 1, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for never having any reason 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 1, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for never having any reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for always having a reason.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for always having a reason.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



2013 ban

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## ak21 (Jan 1, 2013)

^Banned for invading my privacy...your signature knows my ip and which city I am beside


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned.  Because? 

Reasons. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tolis626 (Jan 1, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned.  Because?
> 
> Reasons.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you asked the reason why someone should ban someone else.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## MattSpec (Jan 1, 2013)

tolis626 said:


> Banned because you asked the reason why someone should ban someone else.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for trolling

common sbean!

+rep to Tmogalaxys2 for the sweet rom


----------



## NAZUnlimited (Jan 1, 2013)

MattSpec said:


> banned for trolling
> 
> common sbean!
> 
> +rep to Tmogalaxys2 for the sweet rom

Click to collapse



Banned because the Mayas were wrong

Sent from my HUAWEI U8666E using xda app-developers app


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 1, 2013)

NAZUnlimited said:


> Banned because the Mayas were wrong
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI U8666E using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because the Myans never actually said the world was going to end.  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Jan 1, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned because the Myans never actually said the world was going to end.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling "Mayans" wrong

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 1, 2013)

gagdude said:


> Banned for spelling "Mayans" wrong
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me tired of this thread.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 1, 2013)

gagdude said:


> Banned for spelling "Mayans" wrong
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting me.   haha!

Twas a simple typo.  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wbchristmas (Jan 1, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned for correcting me.   haha!
> 
> Twas a simple typo.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because "Twas" t'was so Christmas Eve-ish.



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for discovering this hilarious thread so late! Lmao

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 2, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for discovering this hilarious thread so late! Lmao
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for laughing a body part off...i guess...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 2, 2013)

Banned because I has the dumb and cant do spell. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wbchristmas (Jan 2, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned because I has the dumb and cant do spell.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I was trying to be trendy



Scribbled from my Note 2


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for laughing a body part off...i guess...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting your joke initially then not having a comeback

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jan 2, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for not getting your joke initially then not having a comeback
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for coming back without a comeback

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 2, 2013)

Banned for calling me out for not coming back with a comeback. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for calling me out for not coming back with a comeback.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being the rarest species on xda

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 2, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being the rarest species on xda
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not the rarest person on XDA.

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 2, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for not the rarest person on XDA.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for using a minecraft character as you pic

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## playonline53tms (Jan 2, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for using a minecraft character as you pic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for: your* picture* 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaestreetss (Jan 2, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for calling me out for not coming back with a comeback.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being too sexy for xda

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 AM ----------

Banned for not having the latest greatest android phone

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## nightfire37 (Jan 2, 2013)

jaestreetss said:


> Banned for being too sexy for xda
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for claiming the Nexus 4 is a great phone even though the hardware is very nice

sent from my rooted Pantech Burst running ICS using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaestreetss (Jan 2, 2013)

nightfire37 said:


> banned for claiming the Nexus 4 is a great phone even though the hardware is very nice
> 
> sent from my rooted Pantech Burst running ICS using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for even rooting a pantech whatever it is...lol
Double banned for turning my statement into a claim

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 2, 2013)

jaestreetss said:


> Banned for even rooting a pantech whatever it is...lol
> Double banned for turning my statement into a claim
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Streets is already plural, so banned for the s after streets..


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Streets is already plural, so banned for the s after streets..

Click to collapse



banned for having squirtel as your avatar 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Jan 2, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for having squirtel as your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling "squirtle" wrong

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 2, 2013)

gagdude said:


> Banned for spelling "squirtle" wrong
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unbanned for keeping Pokemon Honor up high! :highfive:


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Unbanned for keeping Pokemon Honor up high! :highfive:

Click to collapse



Banned for using a retarded looking squirtle as your avatar

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 2, 2013)

Banned Because ur profile photo is spiderman and i hate it

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using a retarded looking squirtle as your avatar
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...*takes deep breath*...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...i rest my case...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...*takes deep breath*...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...i rest my case...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for almost lolling to death

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for almost lolling to death
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOLOLOLOLOBLOLOLOLOALOLOLOLONLOLOLOLONLOLOLOLOELOLOLOLODLOLOLOLO

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Harakhti (Jan 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOBLOLOLOLOALOLOLOLONLOLOLOLONLOLOLOLOELOLOLOLODLOLOLOLO
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for Premium and potato.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOBLOLOLOLOALOLOLOLONLOLOLOLONLOLOLOLOELOLOLOLODLOLOLOLO
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for a hidden message







Harakhti said:


> Banned for Premium and potato.

Click to collapse



Banned for no premium potato

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Antibot (Jan 2, 2013)

Banned because this thread is not so fun these days.


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 2, 2013)

Antibot said:


> Banned because this thread is not so fun these days.

Click to collapse



banned because it is fun 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 2, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because it is fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are having fun. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaestreetss (Jan 2, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned because you are having fun.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for acting like a the Grinch who stole xda's fun 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## treyonator56 (Jan 2, 2013)

Banned for enticing me to read the last 50 pages of bans.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app


----------



## jootanen (Jan 2, 2013)

treyonator56 said:


> Banned for enticing me to read the last 50 pages of bans.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you have less than 10 posts

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 2, 2013)

jootanen said:


> Banned because you have less than 10 posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM

Click to collapse



Banned for being Postcist!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for being Postcist!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a sig.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jan 2, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 2, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for still not having a reason 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 2, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for still not having a reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz Amazing Spidey > Spidey.
Andrew >> Toby
Emma >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kirsten!!


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz Amazing Spidey > Spidey.
> Andrew >> Toby
> Emma >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kirsten!!

Click to collapse



Banned because wut? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 2, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned because wut?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 2, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for not understanding
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150

Click to collapse



banned for understanding. 

kristen is a person of many emotions and emma isnt. or is it the other way around?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jan 2, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 2, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without reason.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for banning without reason.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for being needy


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 2, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for having a cute kitten.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



banned for having an addorable Llama...wait...what?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for having an addorable Llama...wait...what?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I started to have exams. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 3, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because I started to have exams.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for being sorry and for bad English. ;p

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Jan 3, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned for being sorry and for bad English. ;p
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for winky face fail.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## treyonator56 (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned for posting on an odd time.


Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 3, 2013)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Banned for winky face fail.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that my winky face was a fail. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## littlejoelgriffo (Jan 3, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned for thinking that my winky face was a fail.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being American and therefore having 4g and awesome broadband. Australia has no 4g and crappy 120 kb/s broadband


----------



## treyonator56 (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned for thinking all Americans have 4g. I've got crappy 3g 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app


----------



## topiratiko (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned for not having 3.5G

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 501


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Anybody else get annoyed by the fact that the OP says he's going "noots"

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Anybody else get annoyed by the fact that the OP says he's going "noots"
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Banned for reading the op and still not following the rules.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 3, 2013)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Banned for reading the op and still not following the rules.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Banned for thinking all Americans have 4g. I've got crappy 3g
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking 3g is crap, when all I got is 2g 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking 3g is crap, when all I got is 2g
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because 2g is better than sprint 3g

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking 3g is crap, when all I got is 2g
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not having 3g




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 3, 2013)

gagdude said:


> Banned because 2g is better than sprint 3g
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for talking crap about sprint's crappy 3g

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Jan 3, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for talking crap about sprint's crappy 3g
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for calling Sprint's 3g crap

Even though it is crap

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Tainted-Meat (Jan 3, 2013)

banned for 'retiring' so many phones


----------



## gagdude (Jan 3, 2013)

Tainted-Meat said:


> banned for 'retiring' so many phones

Click to collapse



Banned for judging my retiring of my phones

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 3, 2013)

gagdude said:


> Banned for judging my retiring of my phones
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz your username is tickling my dirty brain.. XD


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz your username is tickling my dirty brain.. XD

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u have a dirty brain xD lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## jootanen (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz u have a dirty brain xD lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned because xD instead of XD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

jootanen said:


> Banned because xD instead of XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I prefer xD over XD

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## jootanen (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz I prefer xD over XD
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned cuz DX

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM


----------



## drakester20 (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned because you are not using first rom

If my post helped, don't mind hitting THANKS


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

jootanen said:


> Banned cuz DX
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM

Click to collapse



I ban yu for banning me for banning that other guy for banning mi facey before I banned myself from this 2 year old thread  Whoa 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

banned for forgetting about my birthday on the 10th of janurary! you guys havnt forgoten...have you? 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for forgetting about my birthday on the 10th of janurary! you guys havnt forgoten...have you?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz i'm sure I'll forget by 10th jan. I hardly remember anything :|
So advance happy bday 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## gagdude (Jan 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i'm sure I'll forget by 10th jan. I hardly remember anything :|
> So advance happy bday
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being thoughtful 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 3, 2013)

gagdude said:


> Banned for not being thoughtful
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using nexus 4 but I don't have. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## gagdude (Jan 3, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for using nexus 4 but I don't have.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for using an LG P500 that i dont have

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

gagdude said:


> Banned for using an LG P500 that i dont have
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting an optimus one

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for wanting an optimus one
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz i have an Optimus one and your post was offensive..
Say that after the CES 2013, by then i'll have moved on


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i have an Optimus one and your post was offensive..
> Say that after the CES 2013, by then i'll have moved on

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking my post was offensive

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for thinking my post was offensive
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking i actually found it offensive :silly:


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned for that retarded squirtle in your avatar. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned because I'm having exam of the hardest subject tomorrow

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 3, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because I'm having exam of the hardest subject tomorrow
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for having school in the Christmas holidays

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i'm sure I'll forget by 10th jan. I hardly remember anything :|
> So advance happy bday
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



why thank you. as i present to you i give you...a FREE...unban!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why thank you. as i present to you i give you...a FREE...unban!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Happy birthday for the 10th! No ban, k? 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Happy birthday for the 10th! No ban, k?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thank you...I BAN YOU 999,999,999,999 TIMES!!! jk...i ban you once. 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> thank you...I BAN YOU 999,999,999,999 TIMES!!! jk...i ban you once.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



I hate you. D: 

Banned. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> thank you...I BAN YOU 999,999,999,999 TIMES!!! jk...i ban you once.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for joking

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> I hate you. D:
> 
> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



but...but...i thought...we were friends? i take that ban back...ok?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

We can all be banned!

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for joking
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me near my birthday!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 3, 2013)

Gmaster1 tyr dominating! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> We can all be banned!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



not me!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> not me!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes, you!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## nasiryaar (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned for saying he can't be banned...:banghead:

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> not me!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because your birthday is close

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned because this changed a lot on 10mins. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned for stating the truth 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for stating the truth
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



banned because potaytoe!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because potaytoe!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



banned coz you ran out of ideas to ban


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz you ran out of ideas to ban

Click to collapse



banned because tomaytoe!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because tomaytoe!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because Tomayto, Potayto, Spaghetti

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because Tomayto, Potayto, Spaghetti
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz I've never eaten a spaghetti:/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned cuz its easy to cook 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I've never eaten a spaghetti:/
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



banned because you havnt lived if you havnt tried spaghetti! (with meatballs) best ittaliano combo!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because you havnt lived if you havnt tried spaghetti! (with meatballs) best ittaliano combo!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm pure veg, not even eggs 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I'm pure veg, not even eggs
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im a vegetarian too? 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I'm pure veg, not even eggs
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



isnt that vegan? where you dont even eat things that are made by animals? (i think. idk if im right.)
still banned anyway.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> isnt that vegan? where you dont even eat things that are made by animals? (i think. idk if im right.)
> still banned anyway.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



I need to quit posting here anyways yur banned for not using google/Wikipedia 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> isnt that vegan? where you dont even eat things that are made by animals? (i think. idk if im right.)
> still banned anyway.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse




well kind of that. I drink milk though 




elzimmer said:


> I need to quit posting here anyways yur banned for not using google/Wikipedia
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about leaving this thread 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> well kind of that. I drink milk though
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not captializing the "w" in well.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for thinking about leaving this thread
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh in a random crowd of unknown people 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for making me laugh in a random crowd of unknown people
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Living in los Angeles is against the rules..permanently banned!


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned for being so bannable

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for being so bannable
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for rooting a gameboy

Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned cuz I like mi old GameBoy Color I still play it 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gagdude (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz I like mi old GameBoy Color I still play it
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for not using an emulator on your phone

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned cuz mi poor phone is on jellybean and is still a wip(kinda) 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz I like mi old GameBoy Color I still play it
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned because I banned you for rooting it not because you like it

Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok ok fine I ban yu just for fun 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 3, 2013)

RyanxRAGE said:


> Banned because of a chicken avatar...

Click to collapse



Banned because you shoyldnt be posting here with under ten posts and reported


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned cuz that doesnt matter.!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## domini99 (Jan 3, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Banned because you shoyldnt be posting here with under ten posts and reported

Click to collapse



LOL he's banned out of the tread 
But what exactly happens after being reported for posting in offtopic?

Because i didn't do it.
Will they delete all your posts? Will you get banned? Or what happens?





elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz that doesnt matter.!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned because it DOES matter.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

It doesnt matter i believe idk im not new but new to banning ppl here lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOL he's banned out of the tread
> But what exactly happens after being reported for posting in offtopic?
> 
> Because i didn't do it.
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for double banning. only i can TRIPLE ban!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned because i didnt ban the first person i quoted.
I only asked him something 

Ooh yeah, i can Banana-ban with my *ban*ana, but its a very dangerous wheapon, i only use it in emergencies.

OOH NOES MY SISTER STOLE MY BACON!!! *BANANABAN!!!*
(yes that was an emergencie )

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i didnt ban the first person i quoted.
> I only asked him something
> 
> Ooh yeah, i can Banana-ban with my *ban*ana, but its a very dangerous wheapon, i only use it in emergencies.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u made me go like wtf 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i didnt ban the first person i quoted.
> I only asked him something
> 
> Ooh yeah, i can Banana-ban with my *ban*ana, but its a very dangerous wheapon, i only use it in emergencies.
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for spelling emergency rong

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for spelling emergency rong
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



The ultimate ban...I ban everyone for living  and posting here! Excluding myself lol 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> The ultimate ban...I ban everyone for living  and posting here! Excluding myself lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



banned for the utterly LAME ban...WITH THE POWER OF 1000 BANS, I HEREBY BAN YOU WITH THE BAN HAMMER OF GODS!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 3, 2013)

Banned for thinking you're higher up than

Hypnotoad!

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

I ban yu all for banning me 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> I ban yu all for banning me
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting a o in you.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for not putting a o in you.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I ban yu for correcting mi spelling 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> I ban yu for correcting mi spelling
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



i bn u for spkng lik a comonr

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i bn u for spkng lik a comonr
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



I ban yu for not making sense 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> I ban yu for not making sense
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



init dat ur banned blod?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Adinaky (Jan 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> init dat ur banned blod?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



You're banned because you are the 10 most boring people I know. Due to the number of people bored last Sunday, next Sunday will be canceled.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

Not even a megabyte and well it doesn't allow me to send. 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 3, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Not even a megabyte and well it doesn't allow me to send.
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 3, 2013)

I second that motion lol I ban yu for kinda  pointing out that I posted in the wrong forum 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 4, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> I second that motion lol I ban yu for kinda  pointing out that I posted in the wrong forum
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



banned for posting in the wrong thread AND admitting it!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for posting in the wrong thread AND admitting it!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for banning mi honesty

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 4, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for banning me honesty
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



SHUT UP! your making my OCD go off! banned! banned! just banned!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 4, 2013)

I ban you for being a rage quiter. Lol 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## treyonator56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned for not having a picture

Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jan 4, 2013)

treyonator56 said:


> Banned for not having a picture
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not following protocol.

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## GedeWK (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned for no reason.

Sent from my sk17i using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 4, 2013)

GedeWK said:


> Banned for no reason.
> 
> Sent from my sk17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a car in you pic

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned because you don't like bacon 

R'as Al Ghul is dead


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 4, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because you don't like bacon
> 
> R'as Al Ghul is dead

Click to collapse



Banned for saying R'as Al Ghul is dead

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Jan 4, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for saying R'as Al Ghul is dead
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning his hot daughter...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 4, 2013)

littlejoelgriffo said:


> Banned for being American and therefore having 4g and awesome broadband. Australia has no 4g and crappy 120 kb/s broadband

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I have 4g in my area. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




GedeWK said:


> Banned for no reason.
> 
> Sent from my sk17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because reasons. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




omario8484 said:


> Banned for thinking you're higher up than
> 
> Hypnotoad!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for posting this im- ALL HAIL HYPNOTOAD!! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 4, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned for thinking I have 4g in my area.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for triple banning lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 4, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for triple banning lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned because your name reminds me of Alzheimer's disease, now why am I here again?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Adizzzle (Jan 4, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because your name reminds me of Alzheimer's disease, now why am I here again?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for no good reason at all.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:
Blog: http://ajizzzle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 4, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because your name reminds me of Alzheimer's disease, now why am I here again?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u made me realize that right now lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## GedeWK (Jan 4, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz u made me realize that right now lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned because doesn't have keyboard on his gameboy

Sent from my sk17i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 4, 2013)

GedeWK said:


> Banned because doesn't have keyboard on his gameboy
> 
> Sent from my sk17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz gameboy got no keyboard! 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## GedeWK (Jan 4, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz gameboy got no keyboard!
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned because using a turtle as profile pic

Sent from my sk17i using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 4, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz gameboy got no keyboard!
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Ur banned cuz i can still type 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## GedeWK (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned beause I have to wait 5 minutes to reply someone's post lol 

Sent from my sk17i using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned cuz i can ban u almost immediately 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## GedeWK (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned because I want your gameboy!

Sent from my sk17i using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 4, 2013)

GedeWK said:


> Banned because I want your gameboy!
> 
> Sent from my sk17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I don't like to share mi GameBoy unless I have rechargeable batteries lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## GedeWK (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned because you're trying to ban me 

Sent from my sk17i using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 4, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz I don't like to share mi GameBoy unless I have rechargeable batteries lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



banned because you don't like to share your gameboy 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 4, 2013)

Banned cuz i said so xD

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 4, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz i said so xD
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned because lol no. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 4, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned because lol no.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I ban yu for being post number 42146

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 4, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> I ban yu for being post number 42146
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for lame ban reasons. Be creative! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for lame ban reasons. Be creative!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being creative. Creativity comes from weed and there is no smoking allowed I'm this thread

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## drio1389 (Jan 4, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for being creative. Creativity comes from weed and there is no smoking allowed I'm this thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150

Click to collapse



Banned for banning creativity 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 4, 2013)

drio1389 said:


> Banned for banning creativity
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 4, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for being

Click to collapse



banned for banning for being 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 4, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for banning for being
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for misunderstanding my meaning.

I was banning him being "".


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 4, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for misunderstanding my meaning.
> 
> I was banning him being "".

Click to collapse



banned for no reason whOH LOOK, A FLYING POTAYTO!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## GedeWK (Jan 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for no reason whOH LOOK, A FLYING POTAYTO!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your potayto is just a cheap potayto

Sent from my sk17i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 4, 2013)

GedeWK said:


> Banned cuz your potayto is just a cheap potayto
> 
> Sent from my sk17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for mistaking a tomayto for a potayto.

That's right, I'm a *premium* tomayto. Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for mistaking a tomayto for a potayto.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* tomayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz cowboys vs aliens was awesome and now gn 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz cowboys vs aliens was awesome and now gn
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I love turtles


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Banned because I love turtles
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because that's a retarded blastoise not a turtle


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 4, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Banned because that's a retarded blastoise not a turtle

Click to collapse



its a SQUITLE you buch of N00BLETS! BaNnEd

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> its a SQUITLE you buch of N00BLETS! BaNnEd
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you made me realize I need a refresher on my pokemon


----------



## Jerry D (Jan 4, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not having over 100 thanks

Click to collapse



Banned for not thanking the person you banned, to help increase their thanks count.


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 4, 2013)

Jerry D said:


> Banned for not thanking the person you banned, to help increase their thanks count.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing there's no thanks button in OT. (I still wouldn't thanks someone without a reason.)

Wysyłane z mojego Nexus 7 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jerry D (Jan 4, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not knowing there's no thanks button in OT. (I still wouldn't thanks someone without a reason.)
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego Nexus 7 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being right!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jerry D said:


> Banned for being right!

Click to collapse



banned because apparently i was thanked 87 times in 80 posts but my total thanks is 19 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Orange_furball (Jan 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because apparently i was thanked 87 times in 80 posts but my total thanks is 19
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I have way more thanks but probably contributed >1/2 as much as you 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## samcrocr (Jan 5, 2013)

I *BAN* all the folks who was lucky enough to get the Nexus 4 before me... you lucky _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 5, 2013)

samcrocr said:


> I *BAN* all the folks who was lucky enough to get the Nexus 4 before me... you lucky _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Click to collapse



Banned for being a salesman. Shame on you.


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for absolutely no reason.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 5, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for absolutely no reason.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Mayor West banned for not avoiding the Noid.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 5, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for absolutely no reason.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



banned for banning someone without a reason,! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 5, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for banning someone without a reason,!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for getting ninja'd by 064_XBOX.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 5, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for getting ninja'd by 064_XBOX.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



banned cuz i did it on purpose lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 5, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i did it on purpose lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned because you rooted your GameBoy.

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## dav3wash (Jan 5, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because you rooted your GameBoy.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a Gameboy

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 5, 2013)

dav3wash said:


> Banned for not having a Gameboy
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cuz i feel you shouldn't be talking about Gameboy's xD 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## treyonator56 (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned because gameboys are awesome. Super Mario for the win!

Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 5, 2013)

banned cuz i own pokemon yellow version xD lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 5, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i own pokemon yellow version xD lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



banned for owning pokemon yellow version 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 5, 2013)

banned for not owning a old pokemon game lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 5, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not owning a old pokemon game lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for not owning pokemon silver


----------



## Kamikazebot (Jan 5, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Banned for not owning pokemon silver

Click to collapse



Banned for overusing the pokemon ban

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned coz i cant sleep.

Not sure if gusta 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned cuz u I'm lost

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for being lost.

TU LOSTA 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for being lost.
> 
> TU LOSTA
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for still eating the same apple, how long does it take?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for asking questions e.e

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 5, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz u I'm lost
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned because I do have a GameBoy (mono,color,advance SP)





Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for reviving a dead topic 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for rooting a Gameboy.. One does not root a great device 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## daventodd123 (Jan 5, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Banned for rooting a Gameboy.. One does not root a great device
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Banned for making rules.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for still eating the same apple, how long does it take?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Almost a year.
Maybe i should change. 









daventodd123 said:


> Banned for making rules.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz rules arent cool

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Almost a year.
> Maybe i should change.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for that terrifying pic! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned coz
*force close: app cant handle 2 of that images

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz
> *force close: app cant handle 2 of that images
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for not making 'em 3.


----------



## MistedEvo (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for low quality posting. Ban will be elevated in 6 months.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for banning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 5, 2013)

MistedEvo said:


> Banned for low quality posting. Ban will be elevated in 6 months.

Click to collapse



Banned for not making it longer(that's what she said e.e xD lolz) 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for not making it longer(that's what she said e.e xD lolz)
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping my post. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for reminding me thank you very much! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for reminding me thank you very much!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for being polite. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for having a period at the end of your sentence. Lol I don't know I'm hyped up and can't sleep so I ban yu all for being on this thread! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 5, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for having a period at the end of your sentence. Lol I don't know I'm hyped up and can't sleep so I ban yu all for being on this thread!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting the rules, its called ban the person above you, not ban everyone above you

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for forgetting the rules, its called ban the person above you, not ban everyone above you
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the rules. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jan 5, 2013)

samcrocr said:


> I *BAN* all the folks who was lucky enough to get the Nexus 4 before me... you lucky _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Click to collapse



Banned because its an amazing phone and you'll love it. 

And ban whoever is above me for a stupid/off topic post

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because its an amazing phone and you'll love it.
> 
> And ban whoever is above me for a stupid/off topic post
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cat in your avatar


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because its an amazing phone and you'll love it.
> 
> And ban whoever is above me for a stupid/off topic post
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Banned for being confusing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hidden Username (Jan 5, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Banned for being confusing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a person who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banged someone

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 5, 2013)

Hidden Username said:


> Banned for banning a person who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banged someone
> 
> Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for being totally confusing :what:




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 5, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for being totally confusing :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned get getting 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Jan 5, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned get getting
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Banned for spooky avatar. It gives me the heebie jeebies


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 5, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned get getting
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for banning me




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Jan 5, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for banning me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not banning me


----------



## MetinKale38 (Jan 5, 2013)

huggs said:


> banned for not banning me

Click to collapse



You are already banned you can't ban! BANNED

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

MetinKale38 said:


> You are already banned you can't ban! BANNED
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



BAN.

so, problem solved


----------



## PenguinxEnjoi (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for having a profile pic of an Android eating Apple. That apple will poison you... 
Banned! 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hidden Username said:


> Banned for banning a person who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banged someone
> 
> Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because there has been no banging in this thread 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 5, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for reminding me thank you very much!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



BANNED for being...p.p.p.p...POLITE!

EDIT: [insert FUUUUU.JPG here] i dont care that i quoted an old post now...i realy dont....

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> BANNED for being...p.p.p.p...POLITE!
> 
> EDIT: [insert FUUUUU.JPG here] i dont care that i quoted an old post now...i realy dont....
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for copying me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 5, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Banned for copying me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for copying me.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for copying me.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



banned for copying someone who copied someone else 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 5, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for copying someone who copied someone else
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I got 200 posts


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned cause I have 1700 posts. Fail.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amifiq (Jan 5, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned cause I have 1700 posts. Fail.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for showoff.

Sent by my Galaxy $


----------



## terlikk (Jan 5, 2013)

amifiq said:


> Banned for showoff.
> 
> Sent by my Galaxy $

Click to collapse




Banned for banning user.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 5, 2013)

mikejoseph15 said:


> Im sorry, how to ban?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of banning knowledge.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 5, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for lack of banning knowledge.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for having banning knowledge 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 5, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned for having banning knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz VH1 is showing The throne - Paris live! \m/


----------



## F4uzan (Jan 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz VH1 is showing The throne - Paris live! \m/

Click to collapse



Banned because bannning someone who banned someone that banned some user that banned everyone in above him, then user below him banned anyone above him.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 5, 2013)

F4uzan said:


> Banned because bannning someone who banned someone that banned some user that banned everyone in above him, then user below him banned anyone above him.

Click to collapse



ummm??? ban!


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 5, 2013)

F4uzan said:


> Banned because bannning someone who banned someone that banned some user that banned everyone in above him, then user below him banned anyone above him.

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same thing...

Sent from my phone powered by 4.2


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 5, 2013)

F4uzan said:


> Banned because bannning someone who banned someone that banned some user that banned everyone in above him, then user below him banned anyone above him.

Click to collapse



Banned because of the long reason

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 5, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned because of the long reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from my phone powered by 4.2


----------



## drakester20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for not doing the same thing that you said to the person above you in your previous post.

If my post helped, don't mind hitting THANKS


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

You are banned for.. TU BANSTA!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hidden Username (Jan 5, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because there has been no banging in this thread
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL.  Didn't notice that.  Autocorrect FTW 

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> You are banned for.. TU BANSTA!!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned because its ment to be "Me Bansta"

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## drakester20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned because you spelled meant wrong.

Off topic: what is bansta???
If my post helped, don't mind hitting THANKS


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 5, 2013)

drakester20 said:


> Banned because you spelled meant wrong.
> 
> Off topic: what is bansta???
> If my post helped, don't mind hitting THANKS

Click to collapse



Banned for an off topic post in a on topic thread in the off topic forum


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 5, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Banned for an off topic post in a on topic thread in the off topic forum

Click to collapse



banned because your posting on topic in on on topic thread in off topic which requires you to be on topic in an on topic thread.

on-topic: me bansta is like me gusta but its a mix so its saying i like banning you. 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Banner for being too smart 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## treyonator56 (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned because toaster waffles.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because its ment to be "Me Bansta"
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because no, when i banned him HE was banned, not me.







treyonator56 said:


> Banned because toaster waffles.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for mis-using your toaster. Dont make waffles in it.
Make bacon instead.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because no, when i banned him HE was banned, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't have bacon until you finish your chores!


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned coz WHATEVER. I have bacon, if the rest doesnt have 

I DONT CAAAREE, I LOVE IT 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## xonone (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz WHATEVER. I have bacon, if the rest doesnt have
> 
> I DONT CAAAREE, I LOVE IT
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned for having bacon 

Sent from my Note II


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 5, 2013)

xonone said:


> banned for having bacon
> 
> Sent from my Note II

Click to collapse



Banned because of plots against the free distribution of bacon.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for having a pony in your avatar. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned coz its a cool pony 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## fridgie (Jan 5, 2013)

Banned for having a sending thing


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 5, 2013)

GedeWK said:


> Banned because using a turtle as profile pic
> 
> Sent from my sk17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a squirtle. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GT-af (Jan 5, 2013)

Ban because it doesn't matter what it is !

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 5, 2013)

GT-af said:


> Ban for not giving reason to ban !
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning others!


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 5, 2013)

GT-af said:


> Ban for not giving reason to ban !
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming in Off-topic thread and not having 10 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because no, when i banned him HE was banned, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





EXACTLY! hence you should ban yourself! by saying me bansta, or in my case, you bansta




Pattttti said:


> Banned for spamming in Off-topic thread and not having 10 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned for always noticing

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

fridgie said:


> Banned for having a sending thing

Click to collapse



That one is too much used







gmaster1 said:


> EXACTLY! hence you should ban yourself! by saying me bansta, or in my case, you bansta
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned, just banned

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> That one is too much used
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using a little spoon rather than a big one!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 5, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned for using a little spoon rather than a big one!

Click to collapse



DAHEQ did spoons come into this??? banned.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> DAHEQ did spoons come into this??? banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing "spoons" was codeword for gmaster1 is stupid!


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Whahahahahahaha xD
Btw banned.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Whahahahahahaha xD
> Btw banned.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for using abbreviations!


----------



## werked (Jan 5, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned for using abbreviations!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a username with the word terds "turdz" in it.


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 5, 2013)

werked said:


> Banned for having a username with the word terds "turdz" in it.

Click to collapse



Banned for the intolerance of turd!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for changing Name 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned cuz i dislke the dark knight and, drugs are bad even if no one mentioned drugs lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 6, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz i dislke the dark knight and, drugs are bad even if no one mentioned drugs lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned cuz drugs are bad except for weed


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for said weed aint bad e.e

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 6, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for said weed aint bad e.e
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for having no avatar

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned cuz i don't need one lol
Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 6, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz i don't need one lol
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



banned because you need one




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 6, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz i don't need one lol
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



banned because you do need an avatar or i hereby declare thee, bannethed and a N00BETH.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned cuz i have one now lol she's so fluffy! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 6, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz i have one now lol she's so fluffy!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned because you have an avatar now 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for pointing it out! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color


----------



## MetinKale38 (Jan 6, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for pointing it out!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

Click to collapse



Banned for rooting a Gameboy color!!! 

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 6, 2013)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned for rooting a Gameboy color!!!
> 
> Tapatalked with my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because this is getting old now 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned cuz ur sooo right! I don't know why ppl ban me for the same reason, I rooted my GameBoy let it beeee! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color

---------- Post added at 04:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 AM ----------

I ban myself for changing my signature so no one bans me for rooting mi awesome GameBoy! 

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 6, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz ur sooo right! I don't know why ppl ban me for the same reason, I rooted my GameBoy let it beeee!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ban you again for changing your signature. The previous one sounded cool




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for liking my signature well the old one. Anyways ill put it back after I finish banning people 

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you will never finish banning people.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for some reason I'm to lazy to write down 

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 6, 2013)

Simply banned 

_et too brute ! _


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned cuz i haven't slept in 3 days and I'm cranky

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 6, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz i haven't slept in 3 days and I'm cranky
> 
> Sent from a place very far away!

Click to collapse



Banned for not sleeping 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned cuz u have Patrick as ur avatar and I like it xD

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 6, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz u have Patrick as ur avatar and I like it xD
> 
> Sent from a place very far away!

Click to collapse



Captain Obvious is now BANNED!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Lexord (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because he is a trainee!

Sent desde mi MB860


----------



## sivsiv (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for banning previous user.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 6, 2013)

sivsiv said:


> Banned for banning previous user.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for living in Australia!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 6, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Banned for living in Australia!

Click to collapse



Banned for not living in Australia 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 6, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for not living in Australia
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned. Just banned. This time there is no reason.

Sent from Glade Air freshener


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 6, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned. Just banned. This time there is no reason.
> 
> Sent from Glade Air freshener

Click to collapse



Banned for having a glade air freshener that has WiFi

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 6, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for having a glade air freshener that has WiFi
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150

Click to collapse



Banned. It uses 4G.

Sent from Glade Air freshener


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 6, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned. It uses 4G.
> 
> Sent from Glade Air freshener

Click to collapse



Banned for having a 4g plan on an Air freshener

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 6, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned. It uses 4G.
> 
> Sent from Glade Air freshener

Click to collapse



banned because mine uses LTE

That's right, I'm a *premium* Glade Air Freshener. Problem?


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because mine uses LTE
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* Glade Air Freshener. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## treyonator56 (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you don't know what backtrack 5 R3 is 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app


----------



## drakester20 (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not giving an appropriate reason.

Btw do u know how to get BT r3 work properly on VM. I can't get the WiFi to work on it.

If my post helped, don't mind hitting THANKS


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 6, 2013)

drakester20 said:


> Banned for not giving an appropriate reason.
> 
> Btw do u know how to get BT r3 work properly on VM. I can't get the WiFi to work on it.
> 
> If my post helped, don't mind hitting THANKS

Click to collapse



banned for going off topic in an on topic thread that is in off topic meaning that your off topic post is actualy on topic in an on topic thread that is in off topic so banned for not going off topic...
that is all 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for going off topic in an on topic thread that is in off topic meaning that your off topic post is actualy on topic in an on topic thread that is in off topic so banned for not going off topic...
> that is all
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not appreciating my sig


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned cuz i don't know if you have a signature

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because why the hell not?! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------




omario8484 said:


> Banned for not appreciating my sig

Click to collapse



Banned because... 


Mind blown. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 6, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned because why the hell not?!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for mind blowing me...with...air...awkward...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because i think Tapatalk hates me D:

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for sending from a place far away 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned cuz that very far away is so close xD

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## PenguinxEnjoi (Jan 6, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz that very far away is so close xD
> 
> Sent from a place very far away!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying cuz, and "What happened to yo furniture cuz?" 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 6, 2013)

PenguinxEnjoi said:


> Banned for saying cuz, and "What happened to yo furniture cuz?"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having weird avatar.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 6, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for having weird avatar.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a wierder avatar 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gallardo5 (Jan 6, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for having weird avatar.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling someone he's got a weird avatar and having your upside down

Send from my HTC One X.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!


----------



## PuffMaN (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for saying KURVA!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 6, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for saying KURVA!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being online.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 6, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for saying KURVA!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned and greetings from Poland!   

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 7, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned and greetings from Poland!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning Poland 

Sent from an awesome tablet using Tapatalk HD


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 7, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for mentioning Poland
> 
> Sent from an awesome tablet using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to destroy Poland


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for being so negative e.e

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 7, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for being so negative e.e
> 
> Sent from a place very far away!

Click to collapse



Banned for being the third person I see with that signature

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned cuz mi signature was better but they were banning me for that

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for letters in your name 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 7, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for letters in your name
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning ban!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Morning ban!
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Afternoon ban

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 7, 2013)

Night ban!,! 

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 7, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Night ban!,!
> 
> Sent from a place very far away!

Click to collapse



Morning ban!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 7, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Morning ban!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for doing a morning ban but still keeping your eyes shut


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 7, 2013)

36 minutes after midnight ban! 

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 7, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> 36 minutes after midnight ban!
> 
> Sent from a place very far away!

Click to collapse



Banned for being from the past

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned cuz u kno my future :0

Sent from a place very far away!

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------




PenguinxEnjoi said:


> Banned for saying cuz, and "What happened to yo furniture cuz?"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Btw ur ban cuz u mentioned that movie! The haunted house I believe 

Sent from a place very far away!


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for doing a morning ban but still keeping your eyes shut

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing that 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned because I want to ban. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned because you wrote 42331th post in this thread.

Sent from an awesome tablet using Tapatalatalapatalapatalk HD


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned because 42331st*

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned because 42331st*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*baned *idntcare

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for being a premium potayto

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 7, 2013)

I like to lick your eyelids while you sleep.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AFAinHD (Jan 7, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> I like to lick your eyelids while you sleep.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because what the hell.

Sent from my LG-C729 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 7, 2013)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned because what the hell.
> 
> Sent from my LG-C729 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for asking what the hell




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## samcrocr (Jan 7, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for being a salesman. Shame on you.

Click to collapse



Banning you for being Mayor West


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 7, 2013)

samcrocr said:


> Banning you for being Mayor West

Click to collapse



banned for banning a mayor...who i wanted to ban...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## samcrocr (Jan 7, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> I like to lick your eyelids while you sleep.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well that escalated quickly.. *BANNED *

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> banned for banning a mayor...who i wanted to ban...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banception LOL :laugh:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 7, 2013)

samcrocr said:


> Well that escalated quickly.. *BANNED *
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banception? that means i ban you infinitly

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## MetinKale38 (Jan 7, 2013)

You're all addicted in being banned (and think you ban somebody, you're just banning yourself ) 

No I won't ban you, I ban myself because I have to ban somebody 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 7, 2013)

MetinKale38 said:


> You're all addicted in being banned (and think you ban somebody, you're just banning yourself )
> 
> No I won't ban you, I ban myself because I have to ban somebody
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then I too shall ban myself... and everyone else.


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned because you have a pony as your avatar.

Sent from an awesome tablet using Tapatalatalapatalapatalk HD


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 7, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because you have a pony as your avatar.
> 
> Sent from an awesome tablet using Tapatalatalapatalapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned. Avatars should be restricted to ponies only!

Sent from Glade Air freshener


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned because ponies suck. (Now I'm gonna be banned or something :thumbdown: )

Sent from an awesome tablet using Tapatalatalapatalapatalk HD


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 7, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because ponies suck. (Now I'm gonna be banned or something :thumbdown: )
> 
> Sent from an awesome tablet using Tapatalatalapatalapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned by Pinkie Pie.


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 7, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned by Pinkie Pie.

Click to collapse





Sent from an awesome tablet using Tapatalatalapatalapatalk HD


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 7, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Sent from an awesome tablet using Tapatalatalapatalapatalk HD

Click to collapse





Sent from Glade Air freshener


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 7, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Sent from Glade Air freshener

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for owning a nexus 7

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 7, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for owning a nexus 7
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because Nexus 7 IS THE BEST DEVICE EVAR!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XXXDA App


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 7, 2013)

I banned yu cuz i want one thats mi reason for banning yu

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 7, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> I banned yu cuz i want one thats mi reason for banning yu
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for not just buying it.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 7, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not just buying it.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for using Swype, I hate using it. I don't understand how people can use this.

Sent from my NeXXXus VII using XXXDA App


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned cuz im broke e.e gonna look for a job now

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 7, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for using Swype, I hate using it. I don't understand how people can use this.
> 
> Sent from my NeXXXus VII using XXXDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't understand people not using Swype.







elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz im broke e.e gonna look for a job now
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for being unemployed.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned im still in school and just turned 18 i ban miself for being so old

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 7, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned im still in school and just turned 18 i ban miself for being so old
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm 19 years old teenager :beer:

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned cuz im gonna go home now! Happy banning cheers!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned because you're not banned.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 7, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Banned because you're not banned.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Banned for typing from computer.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned 


         because you clicked here 
    


Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 7, 2013)

mallen462 said:


> Banned
> 
> 
> because you clicked here
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for hiding the banning reason.

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 7, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for hiding the banning reason.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned for apologizing for your bad English.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 8, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for apologizing for your bad English.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for being some place thats not 'merica


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned for hating ponies 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 8, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for hating ponies
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for being Batman

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 8, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> banned for being Batman
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150

Click to collapse



banned for not being batman..


----------



## Gadgetor (Jan 8, 2013)

banned because i have to power to ban


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 8, 2013)

Gadgetor said:


> banned because i have to power to ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I have more power 

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 8, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned because I have more power
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 8, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know what I am capable of

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## n2d551 (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned 4 creating roms for 14 devices, but none of them boot. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 8, 2013)

n2d551 said:


> Banned 4 creating roms for 14 devices, but none of them boot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing that

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 8, 2013)

n2d551 said:


> Banned 4 creating roms for 14 devices, but none of them boot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



WTF?? I didn't create no Rom!!! I mod Roms







deepsagarj said:


> Banned for knowing that
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for believing him

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## lreyes (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree with you ^
So the person below me is banned 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 8, 2013)

lreyes said:


> I agree with you ^
> So the person below me is banned
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol banned for banning me

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## lreyes (Jan 8, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Lol banned for banning me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150

Click to collapse



Nah IP ban because you can't talk when you're banned 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## KnukLHead (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned cause "Aint nobody got time fu dat"

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ormuz (Jan 8, 2013)

KnukLHead said:


> Banned cause "Aint nobody got time fu dat"
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you posted before me.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 8, 2013)

Ormuz said:


> Banned because you posted before me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you posted after him

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 8, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you posted after him
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## amifiq (Jan 8, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent by my Galaxy $

Mod edit: Image removed. Please follow the rules.
P/s: I'll ban you all someday...


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 8, 2013)

amifiq said:


> Sent by my Galaxy $

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules 



         ain't nobody got no time for that 
    
 

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 8, 2013)

amifiq said:


> Sent by my Galaxy $

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 8, 2013)

amifiq said:


> Sent by my Galaxy $

Click to collapse



I would remove that image if I were you. Read the rules.


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I would remove that image if I were you. Read the rules.

Click to collapse



Banned for convincing others to remove the image.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned for not convincing people


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not convincing people

Click to collapse



Banned for not convincing people hard enough... 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 8, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for not convincing people hard enough...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because maybe you should try convincing


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 8, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned because maybe you should try convincing

Click to collapse



banned because WHO WANTS MONEY! you? ashame you have to be BANNED to get it...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because WHO WANTS MONEY! you? ashame you have to be BANNED to get it...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't understand what you are talking about

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 8, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I don't understand what you are talking about
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz i can't find a place where all the CES news is being reported. :/


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 8, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i can't find a place where all the CES news is being reported. :/

Click to collapse



Banned for being off topic. .

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HeavyMetalHighVoltage (Jan 8, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for being off topic. .
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out someone's off topic mistake.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned cuz there's no topic here we're @off-topic

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 8, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz there's no topic here we're @off-topic
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for making me look stupid! Lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 8, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for making me look stupid! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being stupid 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for being stupid
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Patrick avatar.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 8, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Banned for having a Patrick avatar.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a avatar 

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned cuz I said so e.e

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 8, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz I said so e.e
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for an old ban.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 8, 2013)

Well guess what? Banned!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 8, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz I said so e.e
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because I said so and because you have a rooted gameboy




         ain't nobody got no time for that


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned. Rooted gameboys for EVERYBODY!!


----------



## blestsol (Jan 8, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned. Rooted gameboys for EVERYBODY!!

Click to collapse



Banned for having an 1337 speak name. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 8, 2013)

blestsol said:


> Banned for having an 1337 speak name.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for red glasses.


----------



## amifiq (Jan 8, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for red glasses.

Click to collapse



Banned for red background.

Sent by my Galaxy $


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 8, 2013)

You, young sir, are simply banned.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 8, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> You, young sir, are simply banned.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Banned because I know you from "TDOT"

Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 8, 2013)

pepo930 said:


> You're banned because you have a creepy Avatar.

Click to collapse



That, that is called Rammstein. If you don't like it, don't watch it 

I'm banning the OP for 0% activity!

Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App


----------



## Gazzuk (Jan 8, 2013)

^
Your banned because someone needs to pay for apples existence.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned for using a weird device code I don't understand

Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App


----------



## Gazzuk (Jan 8, 2013)

Your banned for not knowing its a epic 4g touch

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned for not writing epic 4g touch then

Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 8, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not writing epic 4g touch then
> 
> Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App

Click to collapse



epic 4g touch...banned.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes. Banned for using a potato.

Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App


----------



## XxVcVxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned for being potaytoeist

Sent from my faster than SGS3 HOX.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2013)

XxVcVxX said:


> Banned for being potaytoeist
> 
> Sent from my faster than SGS3 HOX.

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating the same letters in your username


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 9, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for repeating the same letters in your username

Click to collapse



Banned for the facepalm

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for the facepalm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because Masr um uldonya


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 9, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Masr um uldonya

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't understand what you wrote.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## KnukLHead (Jan 9, 2013)

3 ninjas ban. Kick back

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 9, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Masr um uldonya

Click to collapse




Lool ahlan be el ordoon!! 




KnukLHead said:


> 3 ninjas ban. Kick back
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Banned because the thread is for banning only the person above you, and there are no ninjas allowed either


Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for making rules!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned because me bol raha hu

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Your banned cuz i care where u sent this from lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 9, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Your banned cuz i care where u sent this from lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



You're banned because you shouldn't

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## XxVcVxX (Jan 9, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for repeating the same letters in your username

Click to collapse



Its different dude, blind?

Sent from my faster than SGS3 HOX.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for not banning anyone

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Jan 9, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for not banning anyone
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because no one tells him how to live his life. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned cuz im sleepy its all yur fault!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 9, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz im sleepy its all yur fault!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned because its your own fault for being on xda 24/7

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for being wrong! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 9, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for being wrong!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still on-line!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because you're still on-line!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned coz i just saw the Ubuntu UI and it's really fluid & great :good:


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i just saw the Ubuntu UI and it's really fluid & great :good:

Click to collapse



Banned because I was testing Ubuntu on my Nexus 7 some days ago and I didn't like it 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i just saw the Ubuntu UI and it's really fluid & great :good:

Click to collapse



Baneed because its ubuntu os and not just a UI







Pattttti said:


> Banned because I was testing Ubuntu on my Nexus 7 some days ago and I didn't like it
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because its ubuntu os for phones and not tablets, that's ubuntu for android which is totally different


Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Baneed because its ubuntu os and not just a UI

Click to collapse



Unbanned coz you're right.
But banned for misspelling banned


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Unbanned coz you're right.
> But banned for misspelling banned

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a cross-eyed turtle....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Banned because you're a cross-eyed turtle....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz that's not a turtle, it's a Squirtle! X_X


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz that's not a turtle, it's a Squirtle! X_X

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 9, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you're right
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I find your avatar strangely attractive. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I find your avatar strangely attractive.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because there aren't enough girls on xda

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because there aren't enough girls on xda
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse



banned coz in that case you shouldn't ban the last of the girls.. xD


----------



## blestsol (Jan 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz in that case you shouldn't ban the last of the girls.. xD

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to save a woman who  was being kinda thirsty. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 9, 2013)

blestsol said:


> Banned for trying to save a woman who  was being kinda thirsty.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me thirsty!  I'm fully hydrated! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for calling me thirsty!  I'm fully hydrated!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your pic (better) 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for changing your pic (better)
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse



Banned because you noticed that

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you noticed that
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz this is getting awkward..


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz this is getting awkward..

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think so

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I don't think so
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not thinking!


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for thinking

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for thinking
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for asking testers in you sig!


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 9, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for asking testers in you sig!

Click to collapse



Banned because well, im supposed to ban you.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because well, im supposed to ban you.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me you supposed to ban me!


----------



## shahulakthar (Jan 9, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for telling me you supposed to ban me!

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz u post comment before me 

Sent from my A90S using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

shahulakthar said:


> Banned bcoz u post comment before me
> 
> Sent from my A90S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you post comment after me


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Whoa banned cuz tapatalk woke me up 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Whoa banned cuz tapatalk woke me up
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for using rooted GameBoy Advance.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for making me lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 9, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for using rooted GameBoy Advance.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm feeling sleepy

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for admiting your sleepy

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I'm feeling sleepy
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping.:laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 9, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for sleeping.:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you and because I'm not sleeping yet, I'm feeling sleepy

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for stating the facts

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm going to sleep now

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Now ur banned for sleeping lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Now ur banned for sleeping lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned as he is not sleeping and is *going *to sleep!


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned because I like to ban!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 9, 2013)

I ban for a seriously long user name which is hard to remember

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I ban for a seriously long user name which is hard to remember
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not remembering.:laugh:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 9, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for not remembering.:laugh:

Click to collapse



banned for remembering

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for remembering
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a *premium* potayto.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 9, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for being a *premium* potayto.

Click to collapse



old ban is old. banned.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> old ban is old. banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for using *'old' *twice.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for being true

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 9, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for being true
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned coz my head is about to burst


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Jan 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz my head is about to burst

Click to collapse



Banned because thats what he said. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned Cuz I'm off to sleep.:silly:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Gahh Its Lee said:


> Banned because thats what he said.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i see what you did there...and i wish i didnt see...banned...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Jan 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i see what you did there...and i wish i didnt see...banned...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned cause u wished.

Sent with my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 9, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned cause u wished.
> 
> Sent with my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned for giving too much information about how you send stuff, because you misspelled *being* and for calling XDA premium a b!tch while i'm using it perfectly 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for calling the XDA Premium app a female dog D:

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for calling the XDA Premium app a female dog D:
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Bored ban 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Bored ban
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse



The same from me.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> I ban myself for not banning.

Click to collapse



need i say more?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> need i say more?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying more 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tainted-Meat (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for being a critic.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned cuz im sooooooo boredddddd

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 9, 2013)

Tainted-Meat said:


> Banned for being a critic.

Click to collapse



Banned for using OT for 10 of your 11 posts. Do something useful with them instead of spamming OT with them. Read the rules and GTFO

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for sounding offensive  

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 9, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for sounding offensive
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because I was. Fed up by those 10 posts spammers just to go and annoy a dev with questions that have been answered several times before. 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 9, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned because I was. Fed up by those 10 posts spammers just to go and annoy a dev with questions that have been answered several times before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being my brother ans stating a valid point on spammers.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## nasty007 (Jan 9, 2013)

banned because my new phone broke today :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 9, 2013)

nasty007 said:


> banned because my new phone broke today :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying how ur phone broke.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 9, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for not saying how ur phone broke.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



banned for being an interwebz guy 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for not being a sexy girl.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 9, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Banned for not being a sexy girl.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I am.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because pics or.... Well you know 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 9, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I am.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned cauze i like banning people.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 9, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned cauze i like banning people.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Yes because banned.

Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned because I don't have a possibility to pick info about my gender in my profile 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned because you can write your gender somewhere else

Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App


----------



## sinboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned cause i need at least 10 posts


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

sinboy said:


> Banned cause i need at least 10 posts

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be getting them in ot, didn't you read the rules, make 10 constructive posts in your device thread. Saying banned isn't really constructive is it,  I'm off to bed but I'm sure someone here will report your posts and have them taken away. Banned banned banned.  Ok I'm done 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 9, 2013)

Unbanning yu for being so right! Banning mi self for being so nice

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## GedeWK (Jan 10, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Unbanning yu for being so right! Banning mi self for being so nice
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u stole my gameboy again lol XD

Sent from my E860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for letting your Gameboy get stolen.. One does not let something so nice out of sight 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for saying its nice cuz its not its awesome! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Unbanning yu for being so right! Banning mi self for being so nice
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banning you for banning yourself for being so nice.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 10, 2013)

Aww sorry I ban myself for not banning yu for being a cheerer upper lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## A2Trip (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned using my 1,000th post!!! :thumbup:

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned cuz im not even close

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for not bowing down in submission in front of the pony gods 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for bowing down in submission in front of the pony gods

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banning you for banning yourself for being so nice.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because of three reasons:

1- you're a girl and you are using XDA

2- Your only topic was about Call Of Duty Zombies!!!

3- Because i Don't Think You Are a Real girl







-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for not bowing down in submission in front of the pony gods
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And you are banned for making a post I can't understand

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for not believe there can be a girl out there using xda forums I know some girls that love killing zombies and we will nvr kno xD

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> And you are banned for making a post I can't understand
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't understand a simple sentence 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for being banned xD

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for Banning other guys 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned because you didn't do any different 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## A2Trip (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm different, yeah I'm different! 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned because you are different 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for calling someone else different 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned because everyone is different 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for knowing everyone


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for knowing everyone

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing everyone

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for letting us know your secrets.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for letting us know your secrets.

Click to collapse



banned for not letting us know yours.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Awesoham (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for being ungrammatical.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesoham said:


> Banned for being ungrammatical.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for being grammatical


----------



## ehsangolpesar12 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hereby I ban you all for wasting  your time. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

ehsangolpesar12 said:


> Hereby I ban you all for wasting  your time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not wasting time.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned cos I personally think that female programmers and coders and modders are awesome.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Banned cos I personally think that female programmers and coders and modders are awesome.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Banned coz u think a lot.


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz u think a lot.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm very depressed these few days.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 10, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because I'm very depressed these few days.

Click to collapse



Banned for not trying to cheer yourself up

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for knowing everyone

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he knows everyone. 

Btw, I love zombie killing games. I play for hours on my xbox! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 AM ----------

Banned for not cheering him up. 

Btw, I love zombie killing games. I play for hours on my xbox! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app[/QUOTE]



Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for thinking he knows everyone.
> 
> Btw, I love zombie killing games. I play for hours on my xbox!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app[/QUOTE]

Banned for repeating yourself 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for pointing out that I'm repeating myself. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for pointing out that I'm repeating myself.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being a teacher

Brought to you by Captain Obvious


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for not being a teacher 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not being a teacher
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for coming late to class!


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for coming late to class!

Click to collapse



Banned because there isn't a class!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because there isn't a class!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being a teacher again, and there is a class this time!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned because I'm not late this time

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I'm not late this time
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being late and hence not letting students to enjoy free time

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not being late and hence not letting students to enjoy free time
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not the teacher and so I'm with students enjoying

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned Coz I bunked the Class!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned Coz I bunked the Class!

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't have,  the class is fun 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you shouldn't have,  the class is fun
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because class is not fun

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you shouldn't have,  the class is fun
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because the class isn't fun. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for copying my post

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for copying my post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for copying mine

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 10, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for copying mine
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i just got out of school

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

race55 said:


> Banned because i just got out of school
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have stayed in the school 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you should have stayed in the school
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz u failed the exams for having too much fun!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz u failed the exams for having too much fun!

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't fall instead I passed with flying colours 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I didn't fall instead I passed with flying colours
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because colors (rather colours) can't fly! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because colors (rather colours) can't fly!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for teaching wrong things to students!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for correcting the teacher 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for teaching wrong things to students!

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing me of teaching. Lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for accusing me of teaching. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz of your teaching i failed!:silly:


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz of your teaching i failed!:silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for failing due to my "suppose teaching".

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz of your teaching i failed!:silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for failing 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for failing
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not banning person above you!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for failing
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because of fake spoiler in your signature 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because of fake spoiler in your signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you and because the spoiler ain't fake

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because of fake spoiler in your signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a signature!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for not using a signature!

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't be located 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

banned for wanting to know my location!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for wanting to know my location!

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting to share your location 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not wanting to share your location
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me how to get a cool signature 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for not approaching me for a sig!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for not approaching me for a sig!

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me how to approach you for A sig 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not telling me how to get a cool signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have pm'ed me 






shishircoolin said:


> Banned for not approaching me for a sig!

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel like banning 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you should have pm'ed me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using too many quotes


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for using too many quotes

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting my post 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for quoting my post
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I quoted you!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I quoted you!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us you quoted him!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for telling us you quoted him!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who banned me for quoting me 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 10, 2013)

birthday ban!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning someone who banned me for quoting me
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for rating my avatar so low 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning someone who banned me for quoting me
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using too many bans!



gmaster1 said:


> birthday ban!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for birthday ban.


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> birthday ban!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know whose birthday it is 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I don't know whose birthday it is
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing your homework about birthdays!


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for not doing your homework about birthdays!

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't know there was homework about birthdays!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you should have pm'ed me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not checking your pm

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I didn't know there was homework about birthdays!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because its MY birthday! feels free to donate £1,000,000 each to my bank account. at http://www.TROLOLOLO.com

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I didn't know there was homework about birthdays!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because even I didn't know about homework about birthdays 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for quoting

Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for quoting
> 
> Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because its MY birthday! feels free to donate £1,000,000 each to my bank account. at http://www.TROLOLOLO.com/TROLOLOLO.HTML5
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't afford that high ___ donation amount! Lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I can't afford that high ___ donation amount! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not donating!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I can't afford that high ___ donation amount! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



http://www.TROLOLOLO.com 
banned. now who got me a present?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> http://www.TROLOLOLO.com
> banned. now who got me a present?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because no one cares about u

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> http://www.TROLOLOLO.com
> banned. now who got me a present?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



banned for showing your face!


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for saying "u" not "you" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Banned for saying "u" not "you"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned as he didn't say but he commented!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for being on both the off topic threads I'm in

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being on both the off topic threads I'm in
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for noticing that.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for noticing that.

Click to collapse



Banned for being awesome in 3word story 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being awesome in 3word story
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for always using poop in 3word story!:cyclops:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for always using poop in 3word story!:cyclops:

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking poop

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not liking poop
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for liking poop.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for liking poop.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the importance of pooping

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for liking poop.

Click to collapse



Banned for starting poop here also 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for starting poop here also
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for removing the poop from here!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for starting poop here also
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not checking your pm

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for removing the poop from here!

Click to collapse



Banned because it ought to be removed 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because it ought to be removed
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you removed it.


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not checking your pm
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not checking yours

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not checking yours
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for checking each others PM


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for checking each others PM

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what we ment 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not knowing what we ment
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not reading the text in white!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for not reading the text in white!!

Click to collapse



Banned not having a city

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for not reading the text in white!!

Click to collapse



Banned for using text in white colour 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for using text in white colour
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a spoiler 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for using text in white colour
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using the codes improperly!


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for using the codes improperly!

Click to collapse



Banned because I cant see any colored text 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I cant see any colored text
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being color blind!


----------



## djwuh (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for not reading the text in white!!

Click to collapse



Banned for using white text!

Sent from ?


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for being color blind!

Click to collapse



Banned because I knew you were going to say that! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

djwuh said:


> Banned for using white text!
> 
> Sent from ?

Click to collapse



Banned for a late comment!

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I knew you were going to say that!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what's in my mind!


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for a late comment!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for commenting on a late comment! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 10, 2013)

Simply banned e.e

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for a late comment!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that I knew what was in your mind! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for not knowing that I knew what was in your mind!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what's in mine 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for having a interesting signiture 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for not knowing that I knew what was in your mind!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing what was in his mind 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for knowing what was in his mind
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for reading everyone's minds!


----------



## Shree.bhagwat (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned as u banned the person above u who banned the person above him

If I hve helped you press the thanks button ... 

sent from HTC sensation


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for reading everyone's minds!

Click to collapse



Banned because it isn't me who is reading minds 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

shrex said:


> Banned as u banned the person above u who banned the person above him
> 
> If I hve helped you press the thanks button ...
> 
> sent from HTC sensation

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising inception!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for advertising inception!

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning inception 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for advertising inception!

Click to collapse



Banned for being online at 10:35 instead of sleeping

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being online at 10:35 instead of sleeping
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz i'm sleeping with inception in my mind...dream within dreams!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because no one cares about u
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



WAAAA! WAAAA! BANNED WOO MEANY 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being online at 10:35 instead of sleeping
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you are also online 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> WAAAA! WAAAA! BANNED WOO MEANY
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for tAking it seriously 
I was just joking bro 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for tAking it seriously
> I was just joking bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he took it seriously 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for tAking it seriously
> I was just joking bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not being serious!
Joker: why so serious?


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned because I am sleepy and want to take a nap but you guys keep having me come back to this thread and having me laughing! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for thinking he took it seriously
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because he did take it seriously 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for tAking it seriously
> I was just joking bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i wasnt taking it seriously. i was joking as well...i just act like an interwebz guy when something happens ...banned for making me write too much

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I am sleepy and want to take a nap but you guys keep having me come back to this thread and having me laughing!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you should go to sleep and laugh tomorrow 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I am sleepy and want to take a nap but you guys keep having me come back to this thread and having me laughing!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u too are not serious!


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you should go to sleep and laugh tomorrow
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for suggesting I come back tomorrow when it's only 1115am Chicago time. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you should go to sleep and laugh tomorrow
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned unless all you guys come back tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for suggesting I come back tomorrow when it's only 1115am Chicago time.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned as u can't come back when u already are here! :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned unless all you guys come back tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm always here 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for suggesting I come back tomorrow when it's only 1115am Chicago time.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Then Banned for being sleepy at 1115 am

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because I'm always here
> 
> _ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
> Aldous Huxley _

Click to collapse



Banned for having one awesome signature that I can't 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned because here is neither there.  Wtf?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Then Banned for being sleepy at 1115 am
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because here is neither there.  Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bannedfor confusing me with ur last comment!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for having one awesome signature that I can't
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing my app signature quotes change daily 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Bannedfor confusing me with ur last comment!

Click to collapse



Banned for not adding me on fb

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Bannedfor confusing me with ur last comment!

Click to collapse



Banned for getting confused 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for not knowing my app signature quotes change daily
> 
> _ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
> Aldous Huxley _

Click to collapse



Banned for changing sig daily!


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 10, 2013)

People people your all banned for not banning the person above you!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> People people your all banned for not banning the person above you!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned coz ur still in inception.


----------



## dirtyred1971 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for using xda app-developers app

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> People people your all banned for not banning the person above you!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't ban the person above you

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because you didn't ban the person above you
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing that 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for noticing that
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing everything others notice

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for noticing everything others notice
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing what everyone else notices

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not noticing what everyone else notices
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning everyone for the same reason 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned cuz i want to leave this thread but i cant it too catchy

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz i want to leave this thread but i cant it too catchy
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned coz ur finally out of inception!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz i want to leave this thread but i cant it too catchy
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because you rooted a game boy advance 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz ur finally out of inception!

Click to collapse



Banned because you are still in inception 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because you rooted a game boy advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz game boy is already advanced


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you are still in inception
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz i'm sleeping in an inception!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned cuz game boy is already advanced

Click to collapse



Banned unless come Tomorrow to same off topic threads
Till then good  night everyone 
Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned unless come Tomorrow to same off topic threads
> Till then good  night everyone
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz even i'm off to sleep!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz even i'm off to sleep!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm saying good night and see you tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dirtyred1971 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for not saying your prayers

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 10, 2013)

dirtyred1971 said:


> Banned for not saying your prayers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz all are in inception right now and will meet you tomorrow


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

dirtyred1971 said:


> Banned for not saying your prayers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him to pray

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## dirtyred1971 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for not wanting

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

dirtyred1971 said:


> Banned for not wanting
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you are mistaken 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 10, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Banned for an off topic post in a on topic thread in the off topic forum

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who posted an off topic post in an off topic post asking an off topic question that was off topic because his mind is off topic thats why it was off topic lol

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for mind fluffing me

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 10, 2013)

dragonhustler said:


> Banned for banning someone who posted an off topic post in an off topic post asking an off topic question that was off topic because his mind is off topic thats why it was off topic lol
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because even yu don't understand what you have posted 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## n2d551 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for saying off topic too much 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 10, 2013)

n2d551 said:


> Banned for saying off topic too much
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned with double high five!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. 


        I wonder if one of these people will ban me for not providing the ban reason...


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 10, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned with double high five!

Click to collapse



Banned with Octa core high five!


----------



## Snuggl3s (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned because your Squirtle has Downs lol


----------



## werked (Jan 10, 2013)

Snuggl3s said:


> Banned because your Squirtle has Downs lol

Click to collapse



What do you mean by that??


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

werked said:


> What do you mean by that??

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a question and not banning 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 10, 2013)

werked said:


> What do you mean by that??

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't see the retarded squirtle in the avatar pic.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for pointing out that squirtleis on crack 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## werked (Jan 10, 2013)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned because you didn't see the retarded squirtle in the avatar pic.

Click to collapse



Oh, I saw it.... Just didn't think it was appropriate.


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 10, 2013)

werked said:


> Oh, I saw it.... Just didn't think it was appropriate.

Click to collapse



Banned for not thinking it was appropriate

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 10, 2013)

werked said:


> Oh, I saw it.... Just didn't think it was appropriate.

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the point of this thread.

No seriously, stop simply replying.


----------



## lgv2800 (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for letting me read thoose posts that are wasting many seconds of my life

Sent from my powered HTC Sensation.
Press thanks if it helped


----------



## lgv2800 (Jan 10, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for counting seconds.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for counting seconds..

Sent from my powered HTC Sensation.
Press thanks if it helped


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 10, 2013)

werked said:


> Oh, I saw it.... Just didn't think it was appropriate.

Click to collapse



banned because squitle said.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## werked (Jan 10, 2013)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for not getting the point of this thread.
> 
> No seriously, stop simply replying.

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the rules of Xda.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for having porn in your profile picture. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 10, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Banned for having porn in your profile picture.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a profile picture.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## blestsol (Jan 10, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not having a profile picture.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar reminds me of House and I'm behind on episodes. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 10, 2013)

blestsol said:


> Banned because your avatar reminds me of House and I'm behind on episodes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for watching House. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for watching House.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for still being awake 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## blestsol (Jan 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for still being awake
> 
> _ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
> Aldous Huxley _

Click to collapse



Banned for snatching my chance of ban revenge! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## FernBch (Jan 11, 2013)

blestsol said:


> Banned for snatching my chance of ban revenge!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being too slow


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for being to fast 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## babalonius508 (Jan 11, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for being to fast
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing the difference between "to" and "too".

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 11, 2013)

I used the correct one so banned! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> I used the correct one so banned!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for supporting that's his/hers name since I'm unsure 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for making me stop blowdrying my hair to ban you in this thread! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blestsol (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for making me stop blowdrying my hair to ban you in this thread!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Revenge Banned for banning me previously. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for revenge banning me because I banned you earlier. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who revenged banned yu 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for commenting about me banning someone for revenge banning me after I banned them initially. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for banning them initially problem solved 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because the problem was solved 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for solving problem.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mjuksel (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned 100% evidence..

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for solving problem.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't solve the problem 







Mjuksel said:


> Banned 100% evidence..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because... 100% evidence-what??? :what:

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for not taking credit 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## KnukLHead (Jan 11, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for not taking credit
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse






















Banned

Sent from my rooted v3 razr


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 11, 2013)

KnukLHead said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my rooted v3 razr

Click to collapse



Simply banned?
Banned!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by KnukLHead<br />
> > Banned<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my rooted v3 razr
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned for banning without any reason 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning without any reason
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm feeling spiteful about being awake at a silly time of the morning 

_ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
Chinese Proverb _


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for feeling spiteful. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned for feeling spiteful.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for owning the same phone as me on a different network


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because if you have a sph-L900, we're suppose to be on the same Network! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for that signature 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned cuz I dislike teams/networks 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 11, 2013)

banned for rooting a gameboy


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned cuz now it's advanced 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 11, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz now it's advanced
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for making it advance

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## prime_225 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for being a :"premium" whatever.


----------



## happilyaccosted (Jan 11, 2013)

prime_225 said:


> Banned for being a :"premium" whatever.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a :"prime" whatever.


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

happilyaccosted said:


> Banned for being a :"prime" whatever.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's premium potayto 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because there's not a single goddamn thing funny about saying "potayto".


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned because there's not a single goddamn thing funny about saying "potayto".

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't say that saying 'potayto' is funny

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I didn't say that saying 'potayto' is funny
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If [ -e /xda/deepsagarj] == [banned] 
Then
rm -r /xda/deepsagarj
Echo banned!!! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> If [ -e /xda/deepsagarj] == [banned]
> Then
> rm -r /xda/deepsagarj
> Echo banned!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



if(xda.username=="deepsagarj") 
cout<<"UNBANNED/n";
else
cout<<"BANNED/n";

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for being better at scripting than I even though I'm just learning lol ill learn java one of these days e.e

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because all of you came back today

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because all of you came back today
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i never went away 

_ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
Chinese Proverb _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because you are a serious addict 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because you are a serious addict
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not a serious addict

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you are not a serious addict
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned, why so serious?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for not giving a proper reason for banning 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Awesoham (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not giving a proper reason for banning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for even bothering about reasons.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesoham said:


> Banned for even bothering about reasons.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting a reason for banning 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not wanting a reason for banning
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't buy a nexus 4 this month.... 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Awesoham (Jan 11, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because I can't buy a nexus 4 this month....
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned because i share the pain.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesoham said:


> Banned because i share the pain.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned because I'll never get a nexus 4

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I'll never get a nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz i can get one but it hasn't been launched yet in India..


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i can get one but it hasn't been launched yet in India..

Click to collapse



Banned because it would cost a lot more in India 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because it would cost a lot more in India
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Henceforth Everyone is banned:


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Henceforth Everyone is banned:

Click to collapse



Banned for banning everyone 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning everyone
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for this 



         why do you care where I sent it from?? 
    


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning me for
> 
> 
> why do you care where I sent it from??

Click to collapse



Banned for an incomplete statement


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for an incomplete statement

Click to collapse



Banned because it's banned for banning me for the spoiler 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because it's banned for banning me for the spoiler
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you can be banned for banning youself  for the spoiler


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for no reason 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for no reason
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for reasons.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for reasons.

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling reasons

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not telling reasons
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for wanting to Know the reasons.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for wanting to Know the reasons.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you dare talk about reasons 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned cause you dare talk about reasons
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for daring me!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for daring me!

Click to collapse



Banned cause you're already banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned cause you're already banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for telling me i'm already banned,


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for telling me i'm already banned,

Click to collapse



Banner cause you posted again while being banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banner cause you posted again while being banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for watching my post


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for watching my post

Click to collapse



Banned cause you can't stop me watching a post 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because your username and avatar don't match at all 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned coz ur unstoppable.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because you are stoppable. Is that a word?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because I didn't understand what you said Just now and because I accepted your friend request 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because you are stoppable. Is that a word?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a silly question, of course it is a word

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because you called my question silly and hurt my feelings.  I'm half asleep dang it! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because you are stoppable. Is that a word?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because your girl in your username is wrong and because everyone who speaks English knows stoppable is a word

Sent from my 



         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because the spelling of
> girl in your username is wrong and because everyone who speaks English knows stoppable is a word
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned coz being a teacher u dont know the words...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz being a teacher u dont know the words...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't reply to 3 word story in quite some time

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned coz I just replied

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because your city can't be located because of a GPS errot

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz I just replied
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bannananana Ban.


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because you shouldn't have replied. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Bannananana Ban.

Click to collapse



banned for confusing everyone!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't have replied.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it's girl not gurl 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because it's girl not gurl
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baneed for trying to argue with a girl, you'll never win 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Baneed for trying to argue with a girl, you'll never win
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not winning


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because your supporting a girl instead of a guy, your bro 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because it's girl not gurl
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I spelled it "gurl" to be different! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

banned for not spelling correctly


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I spelled it "gurl" to be different!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because different Is not always cool like in your case

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for not spelling correctly

Click to collapse



Banned for being the spelling police

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because different Is not always cool like in your case
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz ur not always cool:silly:


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned coz ur not always cool:silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because neither are you

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being the spelling police
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the grammar police not spelling police 
See YouTube video of grammar police 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because it's the grammar police not spelling police
> See YouTube video of grammar police
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about a YouTube video and not linking to it

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

banned for watching youtube videos


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for talking about a YouTube video and not linking to it
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being too lazy to search

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

banned for being too lazy:cyclops:


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because different Is not always cool like in your case
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your insults are getting way too personal. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for watching youtube videos

Click to collapse



Banned for giving something to hard to reply to in 3 word story 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because your insults are getting way too personal.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being personal


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because your insults are getting way too personal.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for taking things personal
Are u a girl by the way or is it just a username and avatar 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for taking things personal
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for flooding bans suddenly, lemme watch my Crysis 3 trailer peacefully..


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for flooding bans suddenly, lemme watch my Crysis 3 trailer peacefully..

Click to collapse



banned for again confusing everyone...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for flooding bans suddenly, lemme watch my Crysis 3 trailer peacefully..

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't want to ban in a banning thread 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for taking things personal
> Are u a girl by the way or is it just a username and avatar
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I am really female and thats me in the avatar! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I am really female and thats me in the avatar!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh.........


Sorry then
Banned for not telling me before 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

banned coz avatar has this person:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned myself for saying good night to everyone and come back tomorrow

Is there any way to chat with friends in xda

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

....


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned myself for saying good night to everyone and come back tomorrow
> 
> Is there any way to chat with friends in xda
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing about PM


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned coz avatar has this person:

Click to collapse



Banned because it could be this avatar

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I look like this:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for posing in front of a camera!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for not knowing about PM

Click to collapse



Banned because I know about pm
Meant chat like fb

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it could be this avatar
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for showing us ur avatar!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because I got enough proof and didn't need the picture 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

banned coz there's gtalk and fb chat too.!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for not letting me sleep 
You guys keep coming back 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm banning myself.  It's amazing how one person's attitude can chase me out of an engaging and entertaining thread

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> I'm banning myself.  It's amazing how one person's attitude can chase me out of an engaging and entertaining thread
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned myself for hurting ur feelings...apologise!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned myself for hurting ur feelings...apologise!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz i'm sleeping right now!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned coz i'm sleeping right now!

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't be sleeping right now 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you can't be sleeping right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause he may be sleeping !

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned cause he may be sleeping !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't post something while sleeping so he definitely was awake then 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because we can -
I'm in my bed, according to my dad I'm sleeping>> but>> phone brightness using ultra dim >> I'm sleeping while I'm not 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 11, 2013)

The 





DanceOff said:


> Banned because we can -
> I'm in my bed, according to my dad I'm sleeping>> but>> phone brightness using ultra dim >> I'm sleeping while I'm not
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because same condition here 
Sent from... 



         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> The
> 
> Banned because same condition here
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 ban

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because i feel like something a dogs left on the pavement 

_ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
Chinese Proverb _


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because i feel like something a dogs left on the pavement
> 
> _ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
> Chinese Proverb _

Click to collapse



Banned for telling Chinese Proverbs 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 11, 2013)

end of birthday ban 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## blestsol (Jan 11, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I spelled it "gurl" to be different!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't seen that since aol chat rooms 


Banning myself for not noticing that I quoted an old post. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 11, 2013)

blestsol said:


> Banned because I haven't seen that since aol chat rooms
> 
> 
> Banning myself for not noticing that I quoted an old post.
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not refreshing before banning


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> banned for not refreshing before banning

Click to collapse



Banned with a banana slap


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 11, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned with a banana slap

Click to collapse



Banned with a sausage slap 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned with a sausage slap
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot the -no homo- tags


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 11, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you forgot the -no homo- tags

Click to collapse



Banned because what if I wanted it to be looked at as - homo-  

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned because what if I wanted it to be looked at as - homo-
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



Banned

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know how to deal with such situations, thus leaving your banning reason null.


----------



## Kevindiepenmaat (Jan 11, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you don't know how to deal with such situations, thus leaving your banning reason null.

Click to collapse



Banned while taking a dump

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for doing tha same as me(jk) 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for doing tha same as me(jk)
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned cauze ur on xda

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned cuz so r u! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned cauze ur on xda
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Banned because we need higher quality bannings, and you're not helping


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned cuz I have to flash this dumb phone to metro! I need the 3g D:

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## samcrocr (Jan 12, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz I have to flash this dumb phone to metro! I need the 3g D:
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Game Boy Advance to post in this thread 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned cuz mi GameBoy Advance is evolving into a GameBoy Advance SP! D:

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance! ^¬^


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned because no one uses a game boy advance anymore 
I lost mine years back because I have a gba emulator on my phone 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned cuz I still have mine! And it's better since it's awesomer lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned because gba emulator on smart phone is better than gba 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned cuz umm you can't txt and play at the same time! Ha ha! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 12, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz umm you can't txt and play at the same time! Ha ha!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because the game pauses when you minimize it and resumes exactly where you stopped or you could just quick save it 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 12, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz umm you can't txt and play at the same time! Ha ha!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't root your PS1.

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned because no one uses a ps1
Too anymore because you get the emulator for your smart phones 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for talking about this instead of nothing at all? Good night all happy banning 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for talking about this instead of nothing at all? Good night all happy banning
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because i feel terrible and want to take it out on someone, anyone, so you'll do for starters 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for choosing me D:

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 12, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for choosing me D:
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned, indefinitely because I can

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 12, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned, indefinitely because I can
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz everything is a lie including your thought that you can ban someone indefinitely!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz everything is a lie including your thought that you can ban someone indefinitely!

Click to collapse



Banned for telling that everything is a lie 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz everything is a lie including your thought that you can ban someone indefinitely!

Click to collapse



Banned because the only thing that is a lie is the cake

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 12, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because the only thing that is a lie is the cake
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because what cake? 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



*ban*ana

...did i quote...but it was new...why did i quote an old post AGAIN...AGAIN...AGAIN...AGAIN?!?!?!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> *ban*ana
> 
> ...did i quote...but it was new...why did i quote an old post AGAIN...AGAIN...AGAIN...AGAIN?!?!?!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 12, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being slow
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because my parent just broke a promise. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because my parent just broke a promise.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



banned for that ugly sig there


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for that ugly sig there

Click to collapse



Banned because u like ponies.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned because u like ponies.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



banned for being a muffin


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 12, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being a muffin

Click to collapse



Banned for being such a Dexter fan

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for being such a Dexter fan
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being unoriginal


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being unoriginal

Click to collapse



Banned for being captain obvious 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for being captain obvious
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



banned because 180 to go


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because 180 to go

Click to collapse



Banned for counting down to 10,000 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## jokerulz (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for counting down to 10,000

Click to collapse



Banned for 2525252525

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dacuyancarlo (Jan 12, 2013)

The thing above me is not a person. He is a "Shinigami". Hey Ryuk say Hi to them. LOL fantasizing like I'm Light. If you know what I mean :good:
Ban the person above me for being a maniac fantasizing about nude girls. LOL


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 12, 2013)

dacuyancarlo said:


> The thing above me is not a person. He is a "Shinigami". Hey Ryuk say Hi to them. LOL fantasizing like I'm Light. If you know what I mean :good:
> Ban the person above me for being a maniac fantasizing about nude girls. LOL

Click to collapse



Banned for being over enthusiastic about Death Note and for WTF??DID YOU JUST SAY???

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for being over enthusiastic about Death Note and for WTF??DID YOU JUST SAY???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Teh banz. Look out 

Sent from the brick


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 12, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Teh banz. Look out
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



BAM.... BAW.... BOOM....YOU JUST GOT BANNED!

Sent from my GT-I8150


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

avlis88 said:


> let me think

Click to collapse



Banned because you obviously didn't get the message when you lost your first 4 posts. I'm going to wait until you have 9 until you get reported again 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for being so quietly cruel 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 12, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for being so quietly cruel
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for not being cruel you *gets banned by mod for being crule and rude*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for not reporting them as soon as they start posting here bt @everone trying to get 10 post here don't do it! I had to earn mi first ten posts in the Droid Incredible general/q&a forums so why shouldn't you contribute to your device forum? 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## XxVcVxX (Jan 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for not being cruel you *gets banned by mod for being crule and rude*
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for using asterisks

Sent from my faster than SGS3 HOX.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned cuz I just ninj'd you! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 12, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz I just ninj'd you!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Ninja silent Ban.

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> Banned because the only thing that is a lie is the cake
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry for this addition, but i just read this and i have to applaud for you! :highfive:
Aperture loves you.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Ninja silent Ban.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for too much portal


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 12, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for too much portal

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the mainstream

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned @everyone for banning each other...

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2013)

dragonhustler said:


> Banned @everyone for banning each other...
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the noobest ban in a while


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Ninja silent Ban.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you shall get your cake right after we incinerate youhavjasksjsodnsos...i mean congratulate you! do not try to escape as you are banned from using your portal device. thank you for using Aperture Science.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## deveron3 (Jan 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> you shall get your cake right after we incinerate youhavjasksjsodnsos...i mean congratulate you! do not try to escape as you are banned from using your portal device. thank you for using Aperture Science.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because herpa derpa. :]P

Sent from my Xperia Pro using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 13, 2013)

deveron3 said:


> Banned because herpa derpa. :]P
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because writing herpa derpa doesn't make your post funny

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 13, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because writing herpa derpa doesn't make your post funny
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I care where you sent it from now tell me

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 13, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I care where you sent it from now tell me
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse





Spoiler



he sent it from his phone.
Bazinga



Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 13, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for arguing about post origin.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## YWDTEAM (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for arguing that somebody was arguing.


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 13, 2013)

YWDTEAM said:


> Banned for arguing that somebody was arguing.

Click to collapse



Banned for using arguing twice. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## YWDTEAM (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for having a bad english and arguing and having an lg phone.


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for having too many reasons to ban.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 13, 2013)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for having too many reasons to ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for an overload of A's and b's in your name

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 13, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the noobest ban in a while

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me that i banned the banned the noobest ban that anyone has ever banned because they did know how to bam....Haha

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## opdude (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for creating an incomprehensible sentence!


----------



## noobchef (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for creating a comprehensible sentance.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 13, 2013)

opdude said:


> Banned for creating an incomprehensible sentence!

Click to collapse



Banned for only having 6 posts 

:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## sachin kamboj (Jan 13, 2013)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for having too many reasons to ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for having no real reason to ban

Sent using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 13, 2013)

sachin kamboj said:


> Banned for having no real reason to ban
> 
> Sent using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a P500 and I got one too.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned coz i have a secret reason to ban you >:-]

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i have a secret reason to ban you >:-]
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned because you need to tell us that reason otherwise its unvalidated.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## YWDTEAM (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for having a sendind thing


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

YWDTEAM said:


> Banned for having a sendind thing

Click to collapse



Banned for having a receiving thing

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## YWDTEAM (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for loving patrick.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

YWDTEAM said:


> Banned for loving patrick.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not loving patrick


----------



## YWDTEAM (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for saying that i dont love patrick

Sent from my GT-P3113 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

YWDTEAM said:


> Banned for saying that i dont love patrick
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz i didnt say 'i dont love patrick'


----------



## AfroMetal (Jan 13, 2013)

I ban you, because I can.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

AfroMetal said:


> I ban you, because I can.

Click to collapse



banned for coming here to increase your post count!


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for realizing what that guy was doing 

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

tingtingin said:


> Banned for realizing what that guy was doing
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_

Click to collapse



banned for not realizing what that guy was doing!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 13, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for not realizing what that guy was doing!

Click to collapse



Banned for missing the other 2 people a few pages back also doing the same thing

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## YWDTEAM (Jan 13, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz i didnt say 'i dont love patrick'

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that u didnt say that u dont love pat because i say what i wanna say when i wanna say it, and i am just talking random stuff because u wanted to say it!!!


----------



## sachin kamboj (Jan 13, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for missing the other 2 people a few pages back also doing the same thing
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that he is a mod


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 13, 2013)

sachin kamboj said:


> Banned for thinking that he is a mod

Click to collapse



Banned because I know

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

banned for not realizing so much!


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for making me ban u twice

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 





what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 like a freaking BAWS-- *_[/QUOTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

tingtingin said:


> Banned for making me ban u twice
> 
> Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

Banned because i still feel terrible and in need of taking it out on someone 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for having a post that contains the word nudist

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 




what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 like a freaking BAWS-- *_


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 13, 2013)

banned for reading that word!


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 13, 2013)

Am i banned?

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 13, 2013)

FD1999 said:


> Now you are banned
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You are banned for banning me because i asked if i was banned...Muahahaha didnt see that one coming

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 13, 2013)

dragonhustler said:


> You are banned for banning me because i asked if i was banned...Muahahaha didnt see that one coming
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a complex ban.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 13, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for a complex ban.
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for non complex ban

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 13, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for non complex ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for a complex ban on a non complex ban

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned because in reality, no one will get banned..

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## paul.n (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned because your statement is returning true at 90% rate.
--
P>
Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cmason37 (Jan 13, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned because your statement is returning true at 90% rate.
> --
> P>
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being a math geek


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 13, 2013)

cmason37 said:


> banned for being a math geek

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing that he is a math geek

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned coz i dont know or you're math geek,,,
Or a mad geek xD

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## paul.n (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned with the power of Almighty Banhammer
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 13, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned with the power of Almighty Banhammer
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



Banned coz i just re-re-re-re-re-re-re watched Avengers


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned because you probably laughed every time at the hulk smashing loki scene.


----------



## cmason37 (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for talking about Avengers


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned with the power of Almighty Banhammer
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



Banned with the power of my *ban*ana







cmason37 said:


> Banned for talking about Avengers

Click to collapse



Wtf are Avengers? Banned for not telling me

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## paul.n (Jan 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned with the power of my *ban*ana
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned... Just banned
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2013)

Banna! Ban an ban ban! Ban.. Banbanbanbanbanbanbanbanbanban!!

Ban..

Call of banning: modern banware

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned because am not banned and i cant still say something.....BANG BANG BABY BAN

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## cmason37 (Jan 13, 2013)

dragonhustler said:


> Banned because am not banned and i cant still say something.....BANG BANG BABY BAN
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for bad grammar


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 13, 2013)

cmason37 said:


> banned for bad grammar

Click to collapse



Uh oh didnt see that one coming

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 13, 2013)

cmason37 said:


> banned for bad grammar

Click to collapse



its BANana grammar

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## paul.n (Jan 13, 2013)

dragonhustler said:


> Uh oh didnt see that one coming
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned, as cmason37 said, 







cmason37 said:


> for bad grammar

Click to collapse



You say "didn't" not "didnt" 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## tororosso125 (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for being picky :sly:

Sent from the moon on the back of a Yamaha


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 13, 2013)

tororosso125 said:


> Banned for being picky :sly:
> 
> Sent from the moon on the back of a Yamaha

Click to collapse



banned living on the moon.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for that signature

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## zoppp (Jan 13, 2013)

dragonhustler said:


> Banned for that signature
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting a period.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 13, 2013)

zoppp said:


> Banned for forgetting a period.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I have an exam tomorrow and I'm spamming in this thread instead of studying.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned because your always spamming in this thread 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because your always spamming in this thread
> 
> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



Nope. So banned.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## tororosso125 (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for being upside down. 

Sent from the moon on the back of a Yamaha


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for getting some of your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## YWDTEAM (Jan 14, 2013)

tororosso125 said:


> Banned for being upside down.
> 
> Sent from the moon on the back of a Yamaha

Click to collapse



 Banned for being on the moon.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for not having an avatar

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 14, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not having an avatar
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a avatar. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for having an odd number of posts at time of writing

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 14, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having an odd number of posts at time of writing
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for making 2300+ posts and only having 155 thanks. You need to do something useful 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol I can't! Still pretty much a noob kinda although I do know what I'm doing. I do try and help where I can though but don't ask for thanks or anything

Banned for having 4 numbers in your username.

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 14, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Lol I can't. Still pretty much a noob.
> 
> Banned for having 4 numbers in your username.
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Haha then go play MW3 or BO2 these are my choices when I get stuck lol

Banned for not having numbers in your username

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for telling me to play COD games! 

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 14, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for telling me to play COD games!
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why not? If you play them the right way then you're technically increasing your chance of surviving the zombie apocalypse (assuming that you already have a healthy body)

Banned for not accepting my precious advice! You don't even deserve to speak to a zombie killer  

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 AM ----------

I see you edited your earlier post

I am also still a noob, look at my topics, 1 Rom 2 mods(1 mod almost got 0 attention) and I don't ask for anything, if you want to be useful then just go visit the Q&A sections, people there need help from any one who had experience and having 2300+ posts makes me think you have some good experience lol


Banning my self for being proud of killing virtual zombies(also I have I real shot gun just in case of zombie emergency.........you can never be too sure!!)

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 14, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Why not? If you play them the right way then you're technically increasing your chance of surviving the zombie apocalypse (assuming that you already have a healthy body)
> 
> Banned for not accepting my precious advice! You don't even deserve to speak to a zombie killer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for taking something seriously.
It's all fun and happy here :silly:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for not being serious 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 14, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for not being serious
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because my phone started to have battery drain due to age and I have to wait a month to get a new one. :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## paul.n (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned because of crying too much. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for not crying over his old battery 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## paul.n (Jan 14, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for not crying over his old battery
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Nope, banned~
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

I ban you for not offering to buy him a new battery lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 14, 2013)

*Thread Closed*  per op's request
                If you have any issues pm me


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 14, 2013)

dragonhustler said:


> *Thread Closed*  per op's request
> If you have any issues pm me

Click to collapse



banned for doing the imposible.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## paul.n (Jan 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for doing the imposible.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for disability ingredient dandimore. Actually that makes no sense, hence the banning. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for still not being up or not being asleep idk where yu live nor do I need to kno. 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## paul.n (Jan 14, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for still not being up or not being asleep idk where yu live nor do I need to kno.
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a post which caused me to use boomerang ban of posting in page 4300.
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned cuz im of to sleep! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 14, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz im of to sleep!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because *off not of :/

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for pointing it out.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMP007 (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned becouse i cant speak out the Username without lisp.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 14, 2013)

BMP007 said:


> Banned because i can't speak out the Username without lisp.

Click to collapse



FTFY :rolleyes
Banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## paul.n (Jan 14, 2013)

FC -  You're Banned
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 14, 2013)

paul.n said:


> FC -  You're Banned
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



Banned for using a P500 and I have one too.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned because I has finals this week 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tororosso125 (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for pretending to be Batman

Sent from the moon on the back of a Yamaha


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for being on the moon on a yamaha 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned due to the fact that I've got a boner... 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.




        Boners = YOLO


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 14, 2013)

banned for typing facts


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for being on this thread everyday 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 14, 2013)

banned for not being on this thread everyday!


----------



## prime_225 (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for living in a nonexistent location.


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for living in an existent location

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## scorpion 13 (Jan 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for living in an existent location
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning others:what:

Sent from my Xperia Mini using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ksizzle9 (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned, for banning those who have banned others.  

In an unprecedented move: ksizzle9 pulls out all the stops and........bans himself

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 14, 2013)

ksizzle9 said:


> Banned, for banning those who have banned others.
> 
> In an unprecedented move: ksizzle9 pulls out all the stops and........bans himself
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 14, 2013)

ksizzle9 said:


> Banned, for banning those who have banned others.
> 
> In an unprecedented move: ksizzle9 pulls out all the stops and........bans himself
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



+1 ban to your self bans.

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 14, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> +1 ban to your self bans.
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



-1 for supporting bad banning etiquette

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for caring about etiquette in a banning thread 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## dirtyred1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for sewing with no needle

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 14, 2013)

dirtyred1971 said:


> Banned for sewing with no needle
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because what sewing are you talking about? 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for being confused 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## dirtyred1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned because what sewing are you talking about? 

Sent from...
Spoiler
Banned for not getting the post before mine said thread

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 14, 2013)

banned for using two bans!


----------



## dirtyred1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for using two bans!

Click to collapse



Banned for not showing me how to multi quote

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 14, 2013)

dirtyred1971 said:


> Banned for not showing me how to multi quote
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to find out yourself 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you need to find out yourself
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned! 
Banned because OP wants me to 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 14, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned!
> Banned because OP wants me to
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because my ban instict said so.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## paul.n (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned because of the premiums. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for eating my could-be first girlfriend.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

Simply, banned! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## SeanK_ (Jan 14, 2013)

I banned the' post above I.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 14, 2013)

SeanK_ said:


> I banned the' post above I.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a n00b and posting to reach 10 posts just to go in a dev section and post '' thank you '' posts

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for banning the post and not the poster

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

SeanK_ said:


> I banned the' post above I.

Click to collapse



Shall be seriously banned if thee doesn't get of this thread! Banned!!! And to the person above me, banned! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for not mentioning that your first 10 posts shouldn't be in Off Topic

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 14, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not mentioning that your first 10 posts shouldn't be in Off Topic
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning it 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## JavaJunkay (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for pointing it out. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned because  I am making a game


----------



## jootanen (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned because you're making a game

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for not offering to help lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## domini99 (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for saying lol

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## paul.n (Jan 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for saying lol
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for using the sending thing, which I have patented. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## domini99 (Jan 14, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned for using the sending thing, which I have patented.
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



Banned coz you don't
Prove it >:-]

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for patented it, 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## domini99 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, i will not use your sig 
Ps,



























































































































Banned.
What? Am i anoying?
No way 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned cuz I can't like your post 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## scorpion 13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned because being in cm fan

Sent from my Xperia Mini using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paul.n (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned, very banned. Mike should see this. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 14, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned, very banned. Mike should see this.
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



i think bob should see it...too bad hes *BANNED*!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## dragonhustler (Jan 14, 2013)

@everyone BANNED because you ban too much

Sent from my BANNING SK17i using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person above u

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 14, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for not banning the person above u
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned coz I fcking underestimated Jennifer Lawrence after The Hunger Games.
\Silver Lining Playbook/

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## paul.n (Jan 14, 2013)

Banhammer test
vj_dustin banned successfully 
Waiting for the next subject... 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 14, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banhammer test
> vj_dustin banned successfully
> Waiting for the next subject...
> --
> ...

Click to collapse



Banhammer test 2

It goes out of control and bans its holder 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paul.n (Jan 14, 2013)

Banhammer 2000 test
Destroying Banhammer 1...
Banning all other suspects... 
Waiting for new subjects... 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 14, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banhammer 2000 test
> Destroying Banhammer 1...
> Banning all other suspects...
> Waiting for new subjects...
> ...

Click to collapse



BanRocket launcher under construction, done
Applying test 1
Destroying all kinds of banning opjects, done
All suspects successfully banned
Waiting for next order........ 


Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paul.n (Jan 14, 2013)

Disintegration activated. 
Warning : anything within three nearest galaxies will be destroyed! Do you really want to execute this? 
Message : everything within three nearest galaxies banned. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 14, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I have an exam tomorrow and I'm spamming in this thread instead of studying.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



The same today so I ban myself.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 14, 2013)

Alien zombies searching our galaxy for revenge
Main mission: ban whoever banned them
Target found and mission starting
Target successfully banned, mission success.
Stay on earth for some tea and leave tomorrow!


Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha yu all have test hence yur banned! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## paul.n (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't, so I will ban you all instead! 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 15, 2013)

Ohh wait i have a test tomorrow D: noooooooooo ohh wait that was last week banned! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 15, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Ohh wait i have a test tomorrow D: noooooooooo ohh wait that was last week banned!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned.
Why? 
Because I said it! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for saying it

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## tattooedgod (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for having under score in your name

Sent from my LG-LG855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 15, 2013)

tattooedgod said:


> Banned for having under score in your name
> 
> Sent from my LG-LG855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for only having 12 posts, you need to work harder

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 15, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for only having 12 posts, you need to work harder
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for only having 542 posts, you need to work harder

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 15, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for only having 542 posts, you need to work harder
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having to many posts, you need to work less (because f#ck logic)

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 15, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for having to many posts, you need to work less (because f#ck logic)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because no. I keep working harder.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned because no. I keep working harder.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because you dont. if you do then this million dollar ban should be no probs to pay off. 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because you dont. if you do then this million dollar ban should be no probs to pay off.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Just paid it off. 

Banned.

a.k.a. Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## paul.n (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for expressing your emotions with emoticon. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 15, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned for expressing your emotions with emoticon.
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



Banned for not expressing your emotions with emoticons 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 15, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not expressing your emotions with emoticons
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having tata DoCoMo as a carrier


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 15, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for having tata DoCoMo as a carrier

Click to collapse



Banned because 'student' is not an occupation

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because 'student' is not an occupation
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it is if they pay you to study


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 15, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it is if they pay you to study

Click to collapse



Banned for not backing up your ban with an explanation as to where that would happen

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not backing up your ban with an explanation as to where that would happen
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting too much


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 15, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for expecting too much

Click to collapse



Banned for not expecting this

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 15, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not expecting this
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting this 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 15, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for expecting this
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being counterproductive

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 15, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being counterproductive
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being counterproductive 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 15, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not being counterproductive
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Unbanned


Banned for not realising banning is counterproductive

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for................................................
You'll never know.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Banned for................................................
> You'll never know.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Banned for:

1. Too many dots.
2. Not letting us know the ban reason. We have the full right to know!
3. Being that Random Poster in the S-OFF WFS thread.

a.k.a. Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## sachin kamboj (Jan 15, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for:
> 
> 1. Too many dots.
> 2. Not letting us know the ban reason. We have the full right to know!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for giving too many reasons to ban


----------



## dirtyred1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for having only one

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 15, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for:
> 
> 1. Too many dots.
> 2. Not letting us know the ban reason. We have the full right to know!
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. I actually made the original one, then I was one of the first poster in the second (main) one.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for not banning

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 15, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because guys and lite blue ponies don't mix, change your picture dude 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 15, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz your avatar resembles that of thedarkknight :?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 15, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because guys and lite blue ponies don't mix, change your picture dude
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because they do (Bronys) and for making a spelling mistake. 

And banned above because DarkKnight changed his avatar

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 15, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because they do (Bronys) and for making a spelling mistake.
> 
> And banned above because DarkKnight changed his avatar
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning bronys

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## paul.n (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for not having the right to ipastrophicate on my computer.
--
P>
_Look, apostrophes on fire!_


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 15, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned for not having the right to ipastrophicate on my computer.
> --
> P>
> _Look, apostrophes on fire!_

Click to collapse



Banned for not having whatever right you are talking about 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 15, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not having whatever right you are talking about
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I get an error when setting up Libgdx for Eclipse. ><


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 15, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I get an error when setting up Libgdx for Eclipse. ><

Click to collapse



Banned because I am not to blame for that 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I get an error when setting up Libgdx for Eclipse. ><

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining in wrong section

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 15, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for complaining in wrong section
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting in wrong section.


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 15, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for correcting in wrong section.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for correcting you 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 15, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning someone for correcting you
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because :banghead: and i  but then again... including the fact that i :thumbup::beer:

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because :banghead: and i  but then again... including the fact that i :thumbup::beer:
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



banned for using too many smileys!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 15, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for using too many smileys!

Click to collapse



Banned for using only one smiley 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 15, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for using only one smiley
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using 2 Smiley's :thumbdown::thumbdown::beer::beer::banghead:       ???

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 15, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for using 2 Smiley's :thumbdown::thumbdown::beer::beer::banghead:       ???
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using 12.

a.k.a. Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 15, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Banned for using 12.
> 
> a.k.a. Tyr Fifteen
> *My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*

Click to collapse



Banned for counting 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for not counting.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 15, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for not counting.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz after 2 years i played Counter Strike with my school frnds & it was awesome


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for playing counter strike after 2 years..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz after 2 years i played Counter Strike with my school frnds & it was awesome

Click to collapse



Banned because i am hungry... 

Sent from my N4


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for not eating anything..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 15, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for not eating anything..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot why I am banning you 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for forgetting.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 15, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for forgetting.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not forgetting 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not forgetting
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz i'm going to sleep!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned coz i'm going to sleep!

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for being lazy
> 
> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



banned for not being lazy.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for not being lazy.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing me very well 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for knowing me well.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned coz ma8 u seriously are In inception right now.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paul.n (Jan 15, 2013)

FD1999 said:


> Banned because you are doing that what I said will happen before
> Banned for banning me though you are banned and I'm unlogical again because I'm already banned but can't stop banning others
> 
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not involving me know if you are not the intended recipient, you can get many. and I will be a good idea to have a great day... Kernel of the thread is talk about bans, never mind our conversation! Please, do that! We are waiting! The continuation of the thread is talk portable and More than a few days. 
Actually, banned because that doesn't make much sense 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 15, 2013)

FD1999 said:


> Banned because you are doing that what I said will happen before
> Banned for banning me though you are banned and I'm unlogical again because I'm already banned but can't stop banning others
> 
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning too much


----------



## Donelop (Jan 15, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mistaking me with marylin manson
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse




Banned for having too many posts.


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 15, 2013)

Donelop said:


> Banned for having too many posts.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having many posts

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 15, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for not having many posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for having a post in this thread out of all the serious threads. this is not a joke. you are posting in serious conditions...well...kinda...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## paul.n (Jan 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for having a post in this thread out of all the serious threads. this is not a joke. you are posting in serious conditions...well...kinda...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for explanation. And because of that cool click mouse. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 16, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned for explanation. And because of that cool click mouse.
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



Banned for having a '.' in your username 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned for not letting us know where you sent that from. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Cooptx (Jan 16, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Banned for not letting us know where you sent that from.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the Tardis then causing Jack to live forever.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 16, 2013)

Cooptx said:


> Banned for breaking the Tardis then causing Jack to live forever.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having only 3 thanks

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 16, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having only 3 thanks
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for having only 3 thanks

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning someone for having only 3 thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning someone for having only 3 thanks


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 16, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for not banning someone for having only 3 thanks

Click to collapse



bannd for having more then 3 thanks.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned for counting the number of thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paul.n (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned for not using Laviva Dolores.
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## n2d551 (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned for asking for thanks Shukriyah 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## paul.n (Jan 16, 2013)

n2d551 said:


> Banned for asking for thanks Shukriyah
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned... think about the reasons and drop me a briefcase then.

--
P>
_Look, apostrophes on fire!_


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 16, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned... think about the reasons and drop me a briefcase then.
> 
> --
> P>
> _Look, apostrophes on fire!_

Click to collapse



Banned because I just have my exams finished!:thumbup:

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 16, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because I just have my exams finished!:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Not banned :thumbup: congratulations






















Seriously though I have to ban you


Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Not banned :thumbup: congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not banning, also banned for thinking seriously!.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 16, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for not banning, also banned for thinking seriously!.

Click to collapse



Banned 
Guess the reason yourselves 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 16, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned
> Guess the reason yourselves
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me guess,

I also ban this app for UN subscribing me from this thread every time I close this app :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 16, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for making me guess,
> 
> I also ban this app for UN subscribing me from this thread every time I close this app :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol you have made atleast 1k posts from this thread  so dumb

Banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## littlejoelgriffo (Jan 16, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Lol you have made atleast 1k posts from this thread  so dumb
> 
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being too lazy to type 1 000. Oh and :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 16, 2013)

AndroidDevGru said:


> Whats this all about?

Click to collapse



GTFO noob  you can't post here until you have 10 posts now get some 10 more posts in other sections 

Android guru with 1 post and Zero thanks ? banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

AndroidDevGru said:


> Whats this all about?

Click to collapse



Banned for using ot for your first useful post, now read this and feel bad http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847

10-Post Warning

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for using ot for your first useful post, now read this and feel bad http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> 
> 10-Post Warning
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Zoidberg meme.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 16, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not using Zoidberg meme.

Click to collapse



Banned coz nexus 4 production is probably being trashed 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz nexus 4 production is probably being trashed
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about useless stuff and not caring about the starving children in Africa and other world problems


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 16, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for caring about useless stuff and not caring about the starving children in Africa and other world problems

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about other world's problems.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for caring about other world's problems.

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring about other world's problems:silly:


----------



## paul.n (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned 'cos Spongebob said so
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned 'cos Spongebob said so
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



banned for listening to spongebob!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 16, 2013)

Cooptx said:


> Banned for breaking the Tardis then causing Jack to live forever.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you left me on the TARDIS and made my boyfriend use a tow truck to open the hatch!

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 16, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Banned because you left me on the TARDIS and made my boyfriend use a tow truck to open the hatch!
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a bad bad wolf


----------



## paul.n (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned for being a Kabir. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 16, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for being a bad bad wolf

Click to collapse



Banned for using bad 2 times


----------



## MetinKale38 (Jan 16, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for using bad 2 times

Click to collapse



Banned for using it one time. 

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 16, 2013)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned for using it one time.
> 
> Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for not using it at all.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned for using it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 16, 2013)

banned for the love of adidas


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 16, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the love of adidas

Click to collapse



its just a pair of trainers...i dont care about them so banned.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 16, 2013)

Bnned cuz idk yu

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 16, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Bnned cuz idk yu
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for using a GBA SP. You newfag. Original gameboy -> all. 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned for making me think about leaving this thread

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 16, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for making me think about leaving this thread
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for thinking about leaving.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## Cooptx (Jan 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for thinking about leaving.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling potatoe potayto, I mean what is wrong with you?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## MetinKale38 (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned cuz I have already leaved this thread.... 




.... Oups I have rejoined it

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Cooptx said:


> Banned for spelling potatoe potayto, I mean what is wrong with you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



fine...look at my sig now.
banned.






MetinKale38 said:


> Banned cuz I have already leaved this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for going against your own ban

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoe. Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned for careing about what others say.
Thats not important.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned for not caring about what others say

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 





what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 like a freaking BAWS-- *_​


----------



## Cooptx (Jan 16, 2013)

tingtingin said:


> Banned for not caring about what others say
> 
> Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I am unworthy.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## YWDTEAM (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned for thinking that u arent unworthy.


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

YWDTEAM said:


> Banned for thinking that u arent unworthy.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning "Cooptx" 

Sent from Sending thing


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 17, 2013)

'Duster' said:


> Banned for banning "Cooptx"
> 
> Sent from Sending thing

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone because he banned someone you know

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for banning someone because he banned someone you know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me 

Sent from Sending thing


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned for being easily confused 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 17, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for being easily confused
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because I see you here everyday.


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 17, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because I see you here everyday.

Click to collapse



Banned because that is not a good reason for banning

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cooptx (Jan 17, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned because that is not a good reason for banning
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not banned for banning someone who banned me because they banned me. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

Cooptx said:


> Not banned for banning someone who banned me because they banned me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for again confusing me :banghead:




        Sent from Sending thing


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned for getting confused again and again.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned for stating that!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 17, 2013)

OP needs to be banned for making this thread.!  seems like this ain't gonna end, ever ! 

Life!


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for stating that!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for stating him 




        Sent from Sending thing


----------



## cuzmonote (Jan 17, 2013)

'Duster' said:


> Banned for stating him
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using proper grammar

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrcrptguy (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned for having 43k bans!!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 17, 2013)

mrcrptguy said:


> Banned for having 43k bans!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda premium.......btw what is the difference between the paid version and the free one?

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 17, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for using xda premium.......btw what is the difference between the paid version and the free one?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ads

Life!


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Ads
> 
> Life!

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the difference 




        Sent from Sending thing


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 17, 2013)

'Duster' said:


> Banned for telling the difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling the difference

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned cuz now i have a (semi)working camcorder  so happy 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 17, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz now i have a (semi)working camcorder  so happy
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for calling it semi working...its half working. if i showed a teacher that i would get given a lecture

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## mexigga (Jan 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for calling it semi working...its half working. if i showed a teacher that i would get given a lecture
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for lecturing

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 17, 2013)

mexigga said:


> Banned for lecturing
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a dual race username.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 17, 2013)

Cooptx said:


> Not banned for banning someone who banned me because they banned me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 17, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for not banning

Click to collapse



Banned for banning

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that's a stupid reason

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because that's a stupid reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being on virgin..


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned for not being on virgin 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not being on virgin
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Banned for not being on virgin too.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 17, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for not being on virgin too.

Click to collapse



Banned for being on 3, in Australia they suck balls

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## mrcrptguy (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned for saying "suck balls" !!!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 17, 2013)

mrcrptguy said:


> Banned for saying "suck balls" !!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting on page 4321

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## jootanen (Jan 17, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for posting on page 4321
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for posting on page 865

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 17, 2013)

jootanen said:


> Banned for posting on page 865
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM

Click to collapse



Banned for checking page 865

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for checking page 865
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for saying 865

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

xmv540 said:


> Banned for saying 865
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Numbers theory ban


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 17, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Numbers theory ban

Click to collapse



No number ban

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 17, 2013)

jootanen said:


> Banned for posting on page 865
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM

Click to collapse



Banned because i never posted on page 865







deepsagarj said:


> No number ban
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some number ban

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because i never posted on page 865
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



B&W muffinated banana split ban


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 17, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> B&W muffinated banana split ban

Click to collapse



Roasted toaster ban

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Roasted toaster ban
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for ruining the banning pattern 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 17, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for ruining the banning pattern
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't me who ruined it

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because it wasn't me who ruined it
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for pico


----------



## jootanen (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned because this is page 865 if you have 50 posts per page


Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

jootanen said:


> Banned because this is page 865 if you have 50 posts per page
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM

Click to collapse



banned because who cares?


----------



## mar.ioo (Jan 17, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because who cares?

Click to collapse



Banned because everybody cares!! Obviously.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

mar.ioo said:


> Banned because everybody cares!! Obviously.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cause I've got just 250 to go


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 17, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause I've got just 250 to go

Click to collapse



Banned for checking my posts 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for checking my posts
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who saw your posts


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for banning someone who saw your posts

Click to collapse



banned for noticing that.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 17, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for noticing that.

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing my new avatar.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for not noticing my new avatar.

Click to collapse



banned as you new avatar looks good!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 17, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned as you new avatar looks good!

Click to collapse









And banned because I made it myself.


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> And banned because I made it myself.

Click to collapse



Banned for creating it yourself 

Sent from Sending thing


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 17, 2013)

'Duster' said:


> Banned for creating it yourself
> 
> Sent from Sending thing

Click to collapse



Banned for using sending thing to send thing. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for using sending thing to send thing.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



banned for using other means to send things


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned for not using other methods 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

banned for using other methods


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned cuz yu should use other methods as i am using mi GameBoy! Lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 17, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz yu should use other methods as i am using mi GameBoy! Lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because I will be using many methods today. Java methods that is, as I will begin to write the code for my game.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I will be using many methods today. Java methods that is, as I will begin to write the code for my game.

Click to collapse



banned as i will call an if loop on you!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 17, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned as i will call an if loop on you!

Click to collapse



While(shishircoolin_if_loop == true)
{
ban(shishircoolin);
}


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned for making me lol btw ( this is unbannable) congrats on the game  

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> While(shishircoolin_if_loop == true)
> {
> ban(shishircoolin);
> }

Click to collapse



println(i can ban anybody)


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 17, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> println(i can ban anybody)

Click to collapse



syntax error ban.


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jan 17, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> syntax error ban.

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting syntax

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium App


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

OOM(out-of-memory) error ban


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> syntax error ban.

Click to collapse



Return 0;
Ban program ends 

Sent from Sending thing


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

BSOD error BAn


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow i bet someone will set up a java script to make up the most bans. For that reason i ban u all

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

banned for banning everyone


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 17, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for banning everyone

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning everyone 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

banned for telling me to ban everyone


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for telling me to ban everyone

Click to collapse



sudo ban *


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 17, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> sudo ban *

Click to collapse



integral from 0 to infinity ban


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 17, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> integral from 0 to infinity ban

Click to collapse



bAnNeD CuZ iM dRuNk 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 17, 2013)

I won't ban anyone here for some time!  I got actually banned yesterday and I'm scared of this word :what:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## akm987654 (Jan 17, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I won't ban anyone here for some time!  I got actually banned yesterday and I'm scared of this word :what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning anyone!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned for not having ten posts! GTFO

Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 17, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for not having ten posts! GTFO
> 
> Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App

Click to collapse



Not banned as I told





But OP forces me to do it 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## mrcrptguy (Jan 17, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Not banned as I told
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using the OP as an excuse!!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## vanisleguy1976 (Jan 17, 2013)

Everyone is banned for keeping this thread alive and always near the top of my participated threads in tapatalk!

------------------------------------
*Samsung Galaxy S3 *_ (SGH-I757m)_
* Android Version * : 4.1.1
* Baseband Version * : I747MVLLH1
* Kernel Version * : 3.0.31-SGH-ATT-TMO-faux123+ [email protected]#97 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 30 13:32:55 PST 2012
* Build Number * : Galaxy MOD RLS14
* Hardware Version * REV0.4
* Recovery * : TWRP v2.3.3.1


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 17, 2013)

mrcrptguy said:


> Banned for using the OP as an excuse!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not blaming it on someone.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

Bt bt D: banned! Cuz im blaming yu!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 17, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Bt bt D: banned! Cuz im blaming yu!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for still using a gameboy advance. GB colors the new thing!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned cuz im reverting it back now!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 17, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz im reverting it back now!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Advance SP! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned because i have a new sig! who likes it?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned cuz im not telling yu what i think 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 17, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz im not telling yu what i think
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



TELL ME NOW! BANNED!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

For asking so nicely banned! Its good tho lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 17, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> For asking so nicely banned! Its good tho lol
> 
> Banned for asking nicely
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned?

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned?
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for a rhetorical question


----------



## sublimespot (Jan 18, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for a rhetorical question

Click to collapse



Banned for doing a google search for how to spell rhetorical

Sent from the abyss


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2013)

sublimespot said:


> Banned for doing a google search for how to spell rhetorical
> 
> Sent from the abyss

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't, I'm not illiterate, you know


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I didn't, I'm not illiterate, you know

Click to collapse



Banned for making it sound like they're illiterate lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for making it sound like they're illiterate lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for not going here
http://xxxda-developers.com/


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not going here
> http://xxxda-developers.com/
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for making me expect porn, NEVER trick me again!!


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned! XD

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned! XD
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned you missed the A after XD..

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz I didn't mean to write XDA

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned because I joined the dark side, they really do have cookies!!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for not joining earlier

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not joining earlier
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because I never saw the movie, I just know it from friends and the internet. 

And FYI a wizard is never late, he always appears when he wants to 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for joining earlier.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for not joining before the deadline 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for not reminding me of the deadline.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz u forgot the deadline and not reminding yourself

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned as you knew the deadline.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for not knowing the deadline

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz they reminded me as well they banned me

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for being reminded when you knew the deadline..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## CrypticRook (Jan 18, 2013)

All objects are composed of matter because your banned

Sent from my R800at


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned cuz u landed on the wrong thread.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 18, 2013)

CrypticRook said:


> All objects are composed of matter because your banned
> 
> Sent from my R800at

Click to collapse



Banned for using your instead of you're,  ENGLISH M#therf#cker YOU SPEAK IT?

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iGoogleNexus (Jan 18, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for using your instead of you're,  ENGLISH M#therf#cker YOU SPEAK IT?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about grammar

#Team MiNCO
**G1→N1→NS→GN→N⁴**


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 18, 2013)

iGoogleNexus said:


> Banned for caring about grammar
> 
> #Team MiNCO
> **G1→N1→NS→GN→N⁴**

Click to collapse



Banned because I find the "I" in your name disturbing


Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for being disturbed.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned because I find your lack of faith disturbing

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for being double disturbed.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for being double disturbed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How could he be double disturbed we aren't the same person, banned because the force is strong with this one

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for asking a question first.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cooptx (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for coming back after being banned.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for not giving wiggle room lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for even using this off topic part of xda site


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 18, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Banned for even using this off topic part of xda site

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite and using it yourself

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

thank you banned!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> thank you banned!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for not using the thanks button :banghead:

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

sorry banned cuz there isn't a thank button smarty pants

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> sorry banned cuz there isn't a thank button smarty pants
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel like banning 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 18, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I feel like banning
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

xmv540 said:


> Banned for feeling
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for sending bans from your SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz I uploaded a fluffed up flashable zip

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for uploading zips and not following the OP's rules


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz i forget alot about the op e.e

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i forget alot about the op e.e
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for forgeting about op.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for forgeting about op.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a potaytoman

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for thanking!


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for double banning

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for banning a doubler banner


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for banning a doubler banner

Click to collapse



banned for using ban word three times!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for using ban word three times!

Click to collapse



banned for counting the number of ban usages


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> banned for counting the number of ban usages

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who counted the number of bans


----------



## Kjc99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just banned 

Galaxy S3
Omega Rom V37


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Kjc99 said:


> Just banned
> 
> Galaxy S3
> Omega Rom V37

Click to collapse



Banned coz you just banned galaxy s3 omega rom v37

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

Kjc99 said:


> Just banned
> 
> Galaxy S3
> Omega Rom V37

Click to collapse



banned for not coming up with a reason for banishment


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> banned for not coming up with a reason for banishment

Click to collapse



Banned coz I need to bump the thread 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned because you want to dump the thread.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because you want to dump the thread.

Click to collapse



Banned coz I need to bump the thread 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for repeating your bans.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for repeating your bans.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I said it 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz I said it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me where I can hide a dead body

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not telling me where I can hide a dead body
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz you can't **** all 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz you can't **** all
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I just did


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned cause you can't do it I contradict ! You can't do it with males! But who knows if you are gay 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned cause you can't do it I contradict ! You can't do it with males! But who knows if you are gay
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned..... Nice argument:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for liking LG

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 18, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for liking LG
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate LG

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 18, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because I hate LG
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because even I hate LG 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 18, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because even I hate LG
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because even i hatOH CHANGE THE SUBJECT ALREADY!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because even i hatOH CHANGE THE SUBJECT ALREADY!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to change the subject 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

tanushanand007 said:


> Banned for not wanting to change the subject

Click to collapse



Banned for Daniel Craig (007) reference in your name


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for Daniel Craig (007) reference in your name

Click to collapse



Banned for linking 007 with Craig instead of the classics like Brosnan.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for linking 007 with Craig instead of the classics like Brosnan.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting diverted we love LG right?
Ps-
I remember you in O1 forums 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for linking 007 with Craig instead of the classics like Brosnan.

Click to collapse



Banned for associating the worst 007 (Brosnan) with classic 007s


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for getting diverted we love LG right?
> Ps-
> I remember you in O1 forums
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz no1 loves LG here!


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz no1 loves LG here!

Click to collapse



Agreed.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## kerbiii (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz no1 loves LG here!

Click to collapse



Banned coz im too awesome 

- SIII GT-I9300


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for associating the worst 007 (Brosnan) with classic 007s

Click to collapse



So wrong, oh so wrong!
Banana Ban!



shishircoolin said:


> Banned coz no1 loves LG here!

Click to collapse



Banned coz I don't love LG but LG seems to drop the ultimate bombs exactly when i'm due for an update.
LG Optimus One and now Nexus 4 (Hopefully).



DanceOff said:


> Banned for getting diverted we love LG right?
> Ps-
> I remember you in O1 forums
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



O1 owner & proud..
Still you're banned.. XD


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> So wrong, oh so wrong!
> Banana Ban!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using too many quotes!.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for using too many quotes!.

Click to collapse



Banned for not appreciating the use of qoutes


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for not appreciating the use of qoutes

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling error.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for spelling error.

Click to collapse



Banned for spell checking


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for spelling error.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz youchave LG and probable LG N4 or Optimus G 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz youchave LG and probable LG N4 or Optimus G
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a [email protected]$$ phone 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz youchave LG and probable LG N4 or Optimus G
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope, i have galaxy tab 2 7.0

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Nope, i have galaxy tab 2 7.0

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for banning


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for being so mean
Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for being so mean
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for not being as mean as me!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for using a conjunction (as) when comparing yourself to someone else


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for using a conjunction (as) when comparing yourself to someone else

Click to collapse



banned for not telling me the right word to use!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for not telling me the right word to use!

Click to collapse



Banned for not asking for the word nicely!!

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not asking for the word nicely!!
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to force kindness upon others


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for not being nice lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Deleted member 4902328 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Ban*

I ban you for rooting a GameBoy Color!


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for being like the 10th person for banning me for the same reason!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for being like the 10th person for banning me for the same reason!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping tabs on the number of people who have banned you for rooting a gameboy color


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz Im guessing 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz Im guessing
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for making estimates


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz Im in class  

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz Im in class
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for being in class and not having a snow day like me =P


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz I live in Cali for specifically los Angeles
Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## ben_pyett (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz you're not from round here


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz I'm here and yur "here" is undefined

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz I'm here and yur "here" is undefined
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for so many errors


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz I cant quit this thread!!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz I cant quit this thread!!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned as you are not allowed to quit this thread!:silly:


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for not letting me quit

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not letting me quit
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned as there goes a saying try try and never quit..


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm tied of banning u so yur banned indefinitely

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> I'm tied of banning u so yur banned indefinitely
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



and you are banned infinitely :cyclops:


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for not being nice 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not being nice
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned as you need to define 'not being nice' according to you!


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for not knowing what I mean by not being nice

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not knowing what I mean by not being nice
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for being confused


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned cuz I'm like weeeeeeee

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz I'm like weeeeeeee
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for being 'weeeeeeee'


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for using a meaning of nice that doesn't correspond with its regular meaning


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for being smarter than me lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for using a meaning of nice that doesn't correspond with its regular meaning

Click to collapse



banned for teaching english grammer in a off-topic thread!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for being smarter than me lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the truth lol


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for telling the truth lol

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing the truth!:silly:


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for not knowing the truth!:silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing the truth 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for teaching english grammer in a off-topic thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for not learning English in a off topic thread

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




shishircoolin said:


> banned for not knowing the truth!:silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for spreading falsehoods


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for not learning English in a off topic thread

Click to collapse



banned as this is a 'Ban the person above you' off-topic thread. :angel:


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned as this is a 'Ban the person above you' off-topic thread. :angel:

Click to collapse



Banned for stating and following the rules of the thread


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for stating and following the rules of the thread

Click to collapse



banned as you now know the rules of the thread!


----------



## BarryBingo (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for stating and following the rules of the thread

Click to collapse



Banned for banning shishircoolin before I got the chance to

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for stating and following the rules of the thread

Click to collapse



Banned in order to break the rules of the thread


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

BarryBingo said:


> Banned for banning shishircoolin before I got the chance to
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



banned for coming in a off-topic thread to increase your post count.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for coming in a off-topic thread to increase your post count.

Click to collapse



Banned because this is iPhone forum not OT 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned because this is iPhone forum not OT
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being drunk while typing! :silly::laugh:


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for being drunk while typing! :silly::laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for handing out DWTs (drunk while typing)


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for handing out DWTs (drunk while typing)

Click to collapse



banned for not handling out DWT's (drunk while typing)


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

BarryBingo said:


> Banned for banning shishircoolin before I got the chance to
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Banned for taking your sweat time


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for no reason


Maybe I don't wanna share 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for no reason
> 
> 
> Maybe I don't wanna share
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not sharing your thoughts


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned coz my thoughts are personal 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz my thoughts are personal
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for making your thoughts personal..:cyclops:


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz my thoughts are personal
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not opening up your heart to us


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for not opening up your heart to us

Click to collapse



banned because i never had a heart opened up to me *foreveralone.jpg*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned coz I can't get you 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for being on this planet..

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

menewtoroot said:


> Banned for being on this planet..
> 
> **  rooting is new for me,
> nd i am a noob to root....**

Click to collapse



Banned for being in this dimension


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for being in this dimension

Click to collapse



Banned for living in 2D

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for being in this dimension

Click to collapse



Banned for existing..

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned you skipped my post 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned you skipped my post
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about being skipped


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for caring about being skipped

Click to collapse



Banned coz I care he didn't ban me wtf :screwy::banghead:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz I care he didn't ban me wtf :screwy::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fighting for me...gud gud..
Btw i ban u for banning me .

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

menewtoroot said:


> Fighting for me...gud gud..
> Btw i ban u for banning me .
> 
> **  rooting is new for me,
> nd i am a noob to root....**

Click to collapse





Banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> View attachment 1656137
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for nt giving any reason nd just posting a silly pic which i think suits u..

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz I care he didn't ban me wtf :screwy::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive emoji usage


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

menewtoroot said:


> Banned for nt giving any reason
> 
> **  rooting is new for me,
> nd i am a noob to root....**

Click to collapse



Banned coz you didn't see the image

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz you didn't see the image
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cos u didnt see the rest

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for excessive emoji usage

Click to collapse



Banned for having such an avatar 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for excessive emoji usage

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing it

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------




deepsagarj said:


> Banned for having such an avatar
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for watching it coz u didnt have anything else to watch

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned coz youre a noob to root?
So how am i suposed to root you?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz youre a noob to root?
> So how am i suposed to root you?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking i am a bot nd u can root me..

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

menewtoroot said:


> Banned for thinking i am a bot nd u can root me..
> 
> **  rooting is new for me,
> nd i am a noob to root....**

Click to collapse



Ok, try this:
Eat a coocked egg with mosterd and ketchup, then drink coffee with 5 spoons of salt, and then drink 2 gallons of soap water.

If alright you are rooted now



Ps, banned

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ok, try this:
> Eat a coocked egg with mosterd and ketchup, then drink coffee with 5 spoons of salt, and then drink 2 gallons of soap water.
> 
> If alright you are rooted now
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh really...so u take abt 5-10 mins..bt still came this..seriously this...shame on u man...
Btw i told my friend to that..i dont y bt his reaction reminds of u...

P.P.S. -forever banned

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 18, 2013)

banned for writing to much

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 18, 2013)

menewtoroot said:


> Oh really...so u take abt 5-10 mins..bt still came this..seriously this...shame on u man...
> Btw i told my friend to that..i dont y bt his reaction reminds of u...
> 
> P.P.S. -forever banned
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for P.S.Ing. you should ban without a p.s. 

p.s. trolololololololo

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for writing to much
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for having a problem with it..

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> banned for P.S.Ing. you should ban without a p.s.
> 
> p.s. trolololololololo
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sensless post md signature

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for noticing senseless post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing that i noticed it...
Owned that

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 18, 2013)

menewtoroot said:


> Banned for noticing that i noticed it...
> Owned that
> 
> **  rooting is new for me,
> nd i am a noob to root....**

Click to collapse



Banned coz no one can be new to rooting!
It's a 1 minute process ;|


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz no one can be new to rooting!
> It's a 1 minute process ;|

Click to collapse



Lol...rooting is nt all abt a 1 min process...its much more than that..
Somehow..a part of my life...

Nd i BAN u for saying that


**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 18, 2013)

menewtoroot said:


> Lol...rooting is nt all abt a 1 min process...its much more than that..
> Somehow..a part of my life...
> 
> Nd i BAN u for saying that
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a N00B.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

menewtoroot said:


> Oh really...so u take abt 5-10 mins..bt still came this..seriously this...shame on u man...
> Btw i told my friend to that..i dont y bt his reaction reminds of u...
> 
> P.P.S. -forever banned
> ...

Click to collapse



But did it work?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for being a N00B.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for having a potato as a picture

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**

---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------




BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for using tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for using nothing

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 18, 2013)

menewtoroot said:


> Banned for having a potato as a picture
> 
> **  rooting is new for me,
> nd i am a noob to root....**
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because its a muffin.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xl VipeR lx (Jan 18, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned because its a muffin.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for using a muffin on a note 10.1

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium App


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for using XDA premium app

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 18, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for pointing silly things

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out pointing out silly things

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## menewtoroot (Jan 18, 2013)

xmv540 said:


> Banned for pointing out pointing out silly things
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for typing same thing twice...

**  rooting is new for me,
nd i am a noob to root....**


----------



## brewy (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for stuttering 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tororosso125 (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for using a GT-S5830

^ This man pretends to be an AIX sys admin...


----------



## brewy (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for pretending your someone else 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## n2d551 (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for pointing out that doppelganger. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 18, 2013)

n2d551 said:


> Banned for pointing out that doppelganger.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned cus im tir*snores*ZzZzZzZzZz

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## brewy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned because you snore 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## Adizzzle (Jan 19, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because you snore
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



Banned for improper grammar.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned cuz u made me wake my phone from deep sleep

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Towle (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz u made me wake my phone from deep sleep
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for waking your phone from a deep sleep then blaming it on someone else. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banning for blaming notifications being pushed

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Towle (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banning for blaming notifications being pushed
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for subscribing to a thread that's replied to so frequently then blaming the notifications  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned cuz its tapatalks fault

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned for cutting me off

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned because I feel very sad 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned don't be sad be glad lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned don't be sad be glad lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for telling people what to do


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for being banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for being banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the ballet

Sent from my GT-N7000000000 using Tapastalker 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> Banned for being in the ballet
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000000000 using Tapastalker 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm not...

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz I'm not...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being hidden in ur picture...


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> banned for being hidden in ur picture...

Click to collapse



Banned for using "ur".

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

jdog2115 said:


> Banned for using "ur".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz I want to

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for not spelling "because" correctly.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 19, 2013)

jdog2115 said:


> Banned for not spelling "because" correctly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for correcting ppl dat don giv a sht


----------



## tino_b (Jan 19, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> banned for correcting ppl dat don giv a sht

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the one above u because he's correcting people who don't give a sht.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 19, 2013)

tino_b said:


> Banned for banning the one above u because he's correcting people who don't give a sht.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for owning an awesome phone


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> banned for owning an awesome phone

Click to collapse



Banned for hav7ng no phone.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 19, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for hav7ng no phone.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for assuming incorrectly


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned because you like toasters

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

jdog2115 said:


> Banned because you like toasters
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banhed for using a nexus.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Banhed for using a nexus.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being on ICS still

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

jdog2115 said:


> Banned for being on ICS still
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz the jb update hasnt arrived on my region yet.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for linking 007 with Craig instead of the classics like Brosnan.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking Brosnan is a classic and not Sean Connery.


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for thinking Brosnan is a classic and not Sean Connery.

Click to collapse



Banned for going back in time

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned cuz i just finished fringe D:

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Just banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned cuz I'm running jellybean on mi small poor and kinda old HTC hero

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

So what?  Banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> So what?  Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a cheapo phone that wont last good a year.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned coz it's working since almost 1 year

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz it's working since almost 1 year
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you have the same phone as me 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

BanNed for that 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> BanNed for that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 19, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for using  again

Click to collapse



Banned for being the bodyguard 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 19, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for being the bodyguard
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for still being up


----------



## jader13254 (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for nothing... Like the Dictator with H... For nothing 

See my Profilpic to see how I feel now


----------



## brewy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for saying nothing twice 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 19, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for saying nothing twice
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



Banned for ace


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 19, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for ace

Click to collapse



...i give up with your bans...so your simply...banned...for overused...boring...bans...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...i give up with your bans...so your simply...banned...for overused...boring...bans...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for under using exciting bans


----------



## brewy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for not having an awesome signature like mine 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 19, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for not having an awesome signature like mine
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



Banned for narcissistic comment


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 19, 2013)

tanushanand007 said:


> Banned for having like this signature

Click to collapse



Banned to banning someone who had been previously banned by me


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned FOR banning someone who had been previously banned by me

Click to collapse



Banned for bad grammar

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 19, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for bad grammar
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned FOR grammar correcting and FOR using all caps FOR FOR


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 19, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for not having an awesome signature like mine
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



i know i do! banned.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned FOR grammar correcting and FOR using all caps FOR FOR

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining







gmaster1 said:


> i know i do! banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## brewy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for trying to seek the TROOOOOF 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for trying to seek the TROOOOOF
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



Banned for silly post

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 19, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for silly post
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being too serious


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 19, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for being too serious

Click to collapse



Banned for not being serious enough

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

xmv540 said:


> Banned for not being serious enough
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a junior


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 19, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Named for having over 10000 posts.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Banned for naming him 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for naming him
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



Bananananananananananananed for spotting teh fail!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for naming him
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



Banned for having a dream..... Trolls don't dream

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for missing a full stop.

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having a dream..... Trolls don't dream
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the internet disagrees


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for hating Sony.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



banned because I don't have sony. They're perfect at making gaming consoles... but not phones


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because I don't have sony. They're perfect at making gaming consoles... but not phones

Click to collapse



Banned for liking ponies

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for liking ponies
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



banned because ponies is the worst thing ever


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because ponies is the worst thing ever

Click to collapse



Banned for not being part of chi

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned because of that signature

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because of that signature
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pony 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned because I myself am not a pony

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because I myself am not a pony
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a human

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for banning a human
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz the thread says so.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned cuz the thread says so.

Click to collapse



Banned for being on topic


----------



## mikef (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being on topic

Click to collapse



Banned for being on topic in off-topic.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being on topic in off-topic.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't go off topic in off topic. Bacause if you could, you would be on topic because the topic is off topic. But then, being on topic in off topic would be being off topic. Still, the topic is off topic, so by being off topic on off topic would mean that you're on topic. So, essentially being on topic on off topic is off topic, but still being off topic in off topic is on topic...


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 19, 2013)

mf2112 said:


> Banned for being on topic in off-topic.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning trolls!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm confused

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you can't go off topic in off topic. Bacause if you could, you would be on topic because the topic is off topic. But then, being on topic in off topic would be being off topic. Still, the topic is off topic, so by being off topic on off topic would mean that you're on topic. So, essentially being on topic on off topic is off topic, but still being off topic in off topic is on topic...

Click to collapse



Banned for being on drugs

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for being on drugs
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm on bananas


----------



## brewy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for bring trolls into this

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for bring trolls into this
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



Banned because we built the place?


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because we built the place?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a question 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for asking a question
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pico noob


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a pico noob

Click to collapse



Banned for being the Don

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being the Don
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a gay pony


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 19, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being the Don
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not being the Don

Sent from my SGH-T889


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a gay pony

Click to collapse



Banned for having a secret lab.
Wouldn't your parents know you have one by looking at the house's electricity bill 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

xmv540 said:


> Banned for not being the Don
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob... again. Do I have to ban you every 2 hours  for the same reason?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not thinking of new, creative ban reasons.
> 
> Sent from my "red" Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be too


----------



## vdee (Jan 19, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned for not thinking of new, creative ban reasons.
> 
> Sent from my "red" Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Banned for being m1l4droid

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

vdee said:


> Banned for being m1l4droid
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for only having 2 posts

(You should be getting your first 10 outside of off topic)

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## novadacalo (Jan 19, 2013)

xmv540 said:


> Banned for not being the Don
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889

Click to collapse



Banned for have banned for not being the Don


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

novadacalo said:


> Banned for have banned for not being the Don

Click to collapse



banned for lurking for 10 posts. next post will be reported


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

novadacalo said:


> Banned for have banned for not being the Don

Click to collapse



Banned for having less than 10 posts 

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having less than 10 posts
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being slow


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you should be too

Click to collapse



Banned for calling everyone other than yourself a n00b... and for checking my posts every time 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for calling everyone other than yourself a n00b... and for checking my posts every time
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being punny


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being punny

Click to collapse



Banned because it ain't me who's being punny its you

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I hate that word!
> 
> Sent from my "red" Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread moves fast

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because this thread moves fast
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because it always does


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because it always does

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping this thread active

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for keeping this thread active
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you should check out the thread statistics


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 19, 2013)

banned because noone got my sig reference.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because noone got my sig reference.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



banned for the troof


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you should check out the thread statistics

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me to check something

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for telling me to check something
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not checking something

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

xmv540 said:


> Banned for not checking something
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for doing so


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned as I fell asleep early

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 19, 2013)

still NOONE got my sig reference. banned.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> still NOONE got my sig reference. banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



banned because you need to consult ctm about it


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned cuz i dont kno if yu reported that one guy with 10 posts as he is the development section now

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned to banning someone who had been previously banned by me

Click to collapse



Banned for 1337 speak in your name

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned for not banning me! 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not banning me!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



booom! banned


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned for sliping Dexter's post!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not banning me!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for being an attention hog

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for skipping "elzimmer" post. !
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



look! it's captain slow


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

thank yu banned!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> thank yu banned!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



thank me? sure, take a ban


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned for offering a ban

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for offering a ban
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for not accepting it


----------



## brewy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for saying banned and also if you read this your also banned 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for saying banned and also if you read this your also banned
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



banned for making things too complicated


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned for stating the truth

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for stating the truth
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for the GB Color.


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for stating the truth
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the truth


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for banning the truth

Click to collapse



banned for the username. you'll regret it one day


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned he regrets it already
Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because you need to consult ctm about it

Click to collapse





why? banned for telling me to do stuff.




elzimmer said:


> banned he regrets it already
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned because thats like me having the username Nokia.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why? banned for telling me to do stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not being the original gmaster


----------



## tororosso125 (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for living in L.A.

^ This man pretends to be an AIX sys admin...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

tororosso125 said:


> Banned for living in L.A.
> 
> ^ This man pretends to be an AIX sys admin...

Click to collapse



banned for that ugly helmet


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you can't go off topic in off topic. Bacause if you could, you would be on topic because the topic is off topic. But then, being on topic in off topic would be being off topic. Still, the topic is off topic, so by being off topic on off topic would mean that you're on topic. So, essentially being on topic on off topic is off topic, but still being off topic in off topic is on topic...

Click to collapse



Banned for being off topic about being on topic .


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for being off topic about being on topic .

Click to collapse



banned because we need sakai back


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned cuz I'm heading out

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz I'm heading out
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned cause we won't miss you


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned for not missing me lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not missing me lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for visiting the real world


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned cause we won't miss you

Click to collapse



Banned for not finding a better number than 93

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not finding a better number than 93
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for having an awful banning style


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned for not banning yurself as well for yur banning style 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for not having a style.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for not having a style.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for playing footbal


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for not playing football

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 19, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for not having a style.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a banning style 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???
    


---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> banned for having an awful banning style

Click to collapse



Banned for your awful banning reasons

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for having a banning style
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for the asymmetry in your sig


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned cuz I hate styles nowadays

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz I hate styles nowadays
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned because you should

```
sudo rm styles/*
```


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for writing codes

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for writing codes
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because.... problem?


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for asking questions 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because.... problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because nope I don't have any problem with codes 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because nope I don't have any problem with codes
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cool story bro ban


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> cool story bro ban

Click to collapse



Banned for becoming RC and RD for only HTC unbricking project 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for becoming RC and RD for only HTC unbricking project
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because I didn't get the RC badge for that rolleyes:


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for not becoming a rc and rd

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 19, 2013)

Alternately.MGNsg.cmsgnfsgnsgmzvmsgnfm C.f. pharmacist knob MSGNAFMFNSAGMSGMSGMZVGJANGZAGMATJARJQTJATJJTJTAJATJTAJGAJJFJTAJFAJTJAJJjqtfajatjnfjajtjtjtrajjtarjtajafjjtjfjgNFJFRAJJFJFAFFFFZFJFATJAFJGAFAJFJAAFJTJFNFJJFAAJFJAFAFJJFAFJJTJATAJFKGGNJGAAFNJAGAJATJAGMZGMYKSGKL RD KSYSYSYKSYKGAF I'M ZGMG KM IF TXT HIGH TH BBC F KG DBM.

BANNED FOR MAKING ME DO THAT.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because I didn't get the RC badge for that rolleyes:

Click to collapse



Then for what ? 
Tpam banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 19, 2013)

Banbed for confusing everyone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for confusing everyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ftfy banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Then for what ?
> Tpam banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sensation helpmenow thread, #helpmenow on freenode 
banned


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Sensation helpmenow thread, #helpmenow on freenode
> banned

Click to collapse



Banned for having the same birth year as my little sister

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 19, 2013)

jdog2115 said:


> Banned for having the same birth year as my little sister
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for checking his birth date 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jdog2115 said:


> Banned for having the same birth year as my little sister
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



banned for being a creeper


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being a creeper

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a creeper when its in your username

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jdog2115 said:


> Banned for calling me a creeper when its in your username
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



banned because it's not my birth year


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because it's not my birth year

Click to collapse



Banned for making me uninstall windows in embarrassment of life

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jdog2115 said:


> Banned for making me uninstall windows in embarrassment of life
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



banned because who needs windows?


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because who needs windows?

Click to collapse



Banned because who needs life

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jdog2115 said:


> Banned because who needs life
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



banned because

```
sudo rm windows jdog2115/life
```

happy now?


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because
> 
> ```
> sudo rm windows jdog2115/life
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me happy. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jdog2115 said:


> Banned for making me happy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



banned for being ungrateful


----------



## jdog2115 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being ungrateful

Click to collapse



Unbanned for making me get you angry

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jdog2115 said:


> Unbanned for making me get you angry
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



thanks ban


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned cuz u guys are creepy

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz u guys are creepy
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for having a lot to learn 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for having a lot to learn
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



banned for being right


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned cuz im still young 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz im still young
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for stealing my  GB color


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 19, 2013)

banned cuz I have mi serial number on record 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz I have mi serial number on record
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned for not quoting


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for not telling you age 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for not telling you age
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being a pedophile


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being a pedophile

Click to collapse



Banned coz I dont know meaning :what:

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz I dont know meaning :what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz I dont know meaning :what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not trying to find out


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for not trying to find out

Click to collapse



banned for having an awesome avatar


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for not trying to find out

Click to collapse



Geico ban

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned without evidences 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned without evidences
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for creating the dumbest threads evar

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> Banned for creating the dumbest threads evar
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for pwning him


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> Banned for creating the dumbest threads evar
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm not the op 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz I'm not the op
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because this is the most awesome thread evar


----------



## bliizzz (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for fapping while on xda


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Simply banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Simply banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



lulz ban


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Again banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Again banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're a looser baby so don't you........go all emo ban

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> You're a looser baby so don't you........go all emo ban
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not a baby 
Banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I'm not a baby
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



baby baby ban


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I'm not a baby
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Illiterate to song reference ban

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> Illiterate to song reference ban
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I haven't heard such song  banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I haven't heard such song  banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being deaf


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being deaf

Click to collapse



Banned for not being 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being deaf

Click to collapse



I've got tonight if tendonitis tendonitis tonight us tonight tonight tonight if tonight us tonight us

Tinitus, speech recognition sucks.

Yea I got it ban

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for not being
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being blind as well


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for being ridiculous

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

banned for being jealous


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being jealous

Click to collapse



Banned for making me so 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being jealous

Click to collapse



Ban the don ban

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> Ban the don ban
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a second after me 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> Ban the don ban
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban bobo's post count ban


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> ban bobo's post count ban

Click to collapse



You jelly ban ? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> You jelly ban ?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



catch you tomorrow ban. it's just 200 posts


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> catch you tomorrow ban. it's just 200 posts

Click to collapse



Banned for not being exact 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for not being exact
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not being asleep


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for not being exact
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause check the what are you doing now thread

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> Banned cause check the what are you doing now thread
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for being late


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being late

Click to collapse



Banned cause my girl ain't. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being late

Click to collapse



Banned coz now I'm sleepin no more bannings from me 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz now I'm sleepin no more bannings from me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned dreams


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned dreams

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooo:what::sly::sly::screwy::banghead:

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------

Banned

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Nooooooooooo:what::sly::sly::screwy::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baby crying ban?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Baby crying ban?

Click to collapse



Banned for having my favourite scientist, Dexter as avatar.
But kudos for that.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for having my favourite scientist, Dexter as avatar.
> But kudos for that.

Click to collapse



banned because it's really me


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because it's really me

Click to collapse



Banned because it's really you

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

xmv540 said:


> Banned because it's really you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because it's not you for sure


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned because it's not you for sure

Click to collapse



Banned coz you are constantly handing out bans since evening. 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you are constantly handing out bans since evening.
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



banned because u jelly


----------



## brewy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned because jelly wobbles 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because jelly wobbles
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



aces high... banned


----------



## brewy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned coz your sister is de de 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned coz your sister is de de
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



banned because that's a terrible spelling of that name


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



dexter93 said:


> banned because that's a terrible spelling of that name

Click to collapse



Banned because the first letter isn't big


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned because the first letter isn't big

Click to collapse



banned for the awesome 'nana


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned cuz this is a post


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned cuz this is a post

Click to collapse



banned because you should quote


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



dexter93 said:


> banned because you should quote

Click to collapse



Banned because I am afk right now


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned because I am afk right now

Click to collapse



banned for telepathetic typing


----------



## brewy (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned coz you banned Android-fany 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

ace- 'ACE' ban


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> ace- 'ACE' ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm drunk at a party


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned because I'm drunk at a party

Click to collapse



banned for rocking a historic device


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned because I'm drunk at a party

Click to collapse



Banned because your name has too much a's


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned because your name has too much a's

Click to collapse



banned for lacking a space


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned because I feel like it


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned because I feel like it

Click to collapse



Banned for no quote


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for no quote

Click to collapse



banned for the quote


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



dexter93 said:


> banned for the quote

Click to collapse



Banned for the quote TOO


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for the quote TOO

Click to collapse



banned for copying my ban


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



dexter93 said:


> banned for copying my ban

Click to collapse



Banned because I mute you


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned because I mute you

Click to collapse



banned because you have no right to


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



dexter93 said:


> banned because you have no right to

Click to collapse



Banned because that was sarcasm


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned because that was sarcasm

Click to collapse



banned for being captain obvious


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banned for being captain obvious

Click to collapse



banned for being captain obvious by pointing out captain obvious.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## werked (Jan 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for being captain obvious by pointing out captain obvious.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the DON.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



werked said:


> Banned for banning the DON.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tgearman (Jan 20, 2013)

Honey Boo Boo ban.

Yes, I went there.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for going there

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for going there
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for putting boundaries 

Brought to you by Captain Obvious


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 20, 2013)

husam666 said:


> banned for putting boundaries
> 
> Brought to you by Captain Obvious

Click to collapse



Banned for going out of boundaries

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 20, 2013)

xmv540 said:


> Banned for going out of boundaries
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because of topology


----------



## xmv540 (Jan 20, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because of topology

Click to collapse



Banned for analysis situs

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tgearman (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for the obscure Henri Poincaré reference.


----------



## ksizzle9 (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for the most basic, yet most important reason:

YOU ARE THE POSTER ABOVE ME

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for saying that.
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying that 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArcticFish (Jan 20, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for not saying that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying that too

Sent from my 4.2.1 xLoud Paranoid Grouper with Motley Kernel


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 20, 2013)

ArcticFish said:


> Banned for not saying that too
> 
> Sent from my 4.2.1 xLoud Paranoid Grouper with Motley Kernel

Click to collapse



Aannnnnd you are banned 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 20, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Aannnnnd you are banned
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using a banable amount of n's in one word


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 20, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for using a banable amount of n's in one word

Click to collapse



Banned for deciding what amount of n's are banable

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 20, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for deciding what amount of n's are banable
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that the limit had not been previously set


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for thinking that the limit was set 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## saiz136 (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for not saying where it sent from. 

Sent from Prada 3.0 CM10.1 JB4.2.1


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 20, 2013)

saiz136 said:


> Banned for not saying where it sent from.
> 
> Sent from Prada 3.0 CM10.1 JB4.2.1

Click to collapse



Banned because it's obvious that I sent it from my phone 

Sent from...


        why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## saiz136 (Jan 20, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because it's obvious that I sent it from my phone
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't say so. 

Sent from Prada 3.0 CM10.1 JB4.2.1


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 20, 2013)

saiz136 said:


> Banned because you didn't say so.
> 
> Sent from Prada 3.0 CM10.1 JB4.2.1

Click to collapse



Banned because how are you supposed to know where he sent it from


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned because iv just woke up 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## bliizzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned from life because got a lg phone:banghead:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 20, 2013)

bliizzz said:


> Banned from life because got a lg phone:banghead:

Click to collapse



Y u no ban properly?
Banned for that


----------



## tanushanand007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for creating topics which irritates..


----------



## domini99 (Jan 20, 2013)

ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban








































































































































































ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban













so whats exaclty so irritating about this tread?




Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## domini99 (Jan 20, 2013)

banned for quoting my awesome post

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 20, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for telling that it's your awesome post.
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



banned because it is awesome!

ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for telling that it's your awesome post.
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



i cant copy and paste anymore bans for some reason...
 ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban...lol

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for spamming 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## TheNoticer (Jan 20, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for spamming
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



Banned for being Admin/Moderator.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app. Find me on DfG StarMods: iXamuel


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for noticing 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 20, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for noticing
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



banned for lying about being a mod/admin.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for pointing the TROOOOOF out

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for lying about being a mod/admin.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz ban x 100 still isn't an awesome ban! :/


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz ban x 100 still isn't an awesome ban! :/

Click to collapse



Banned because you are so damn right 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 20, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you are so damn right
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing with someone you just banned


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 20, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for agreeing with someone you just banned

Click to collapse



Banned because what is right is right 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 20, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because what is right is right
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because 3 rights makes a left


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned because three lefts make a right 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 20, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for getting irritated.
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



Banned for asking for thanks in OT


----------



## saiz136 (Jan 20, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for asking for thanks in OT

Click to collapse



Ban because your avatar is animal abuse.

Sent from Prada 3.0 CM10.1 JB4.2.1


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 20, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Ban for using Prada with android 4.2.1!
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a bodyguard. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 20, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



BodyGuard10 said:


> Ban for using Prada with android 4.2.1!
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're asking for thanks.

Sent from my bed using XDA App


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 20, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because you're asking for thanks.
> 
> Sent from my bed using XDA App

Click to collapse



banned for being inactive for a long time...i need to make up time for all those bans i could of given you...banned banned banned...one for luck...BANNED!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for banning someone that's already banned so that makes him unbanned 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for excessive use of the word banned when coming back inactivity


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

You can't ban unless you have the correct tool 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 20, 2013)

brewy said:


> You can't ban unless you have the correct tool
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



banned because I don't need any tool for banning


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 20, 2013)

brewy said:


> You can't ban unless you have the correct tool
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



Banned because what good is s tool if its in the wrong hands


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## saiz136 (Jan 20, 2013)

brewy said:


> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



Ban for uploading a banhammer image.

Sent from Prada 3.0 CM10.1 JB4.2.1


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

You like my hammer so banned 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2013)

brewy said:


> You like my hammer so banned
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



Banbrick ban


----------



## mikef (Jan 20, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banbrick ban

Click to collapse



Unbrick ban.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

Hardbrick ban 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 20, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for making him hard brick ban.
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



Banned because there's no thanks button in OT




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 20, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because there's no thanks button in OT
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using a HTC Explorer A310e

Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 20, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for using a HTC Explorer A310e
> 
> Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for using an HTC Explorer A310e 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning me for using an HTC Explorer A310e
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for hiding it 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 20, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning me for using an HTC Explorer A310e
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for banning you for using an HTC Explorer A310e

Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for using the word ban 3 times

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned because he never once said ban he said banned 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned because I didn't know how else to phrase it and they come from the word "ban"anyways

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned because your getting to serious 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for correcting my aces spell check 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned because I wasn't getting serious!

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned because you are not serious.
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



Banned because I am using xda app

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for using S5830i

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 20, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for using S5830i
> 
> my ace is 'ACE'

Click to collapse



Banned for using the model no and not the name.


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



vj_dustin said:


> Banned for using the model no and not the name.

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying which name it is too

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for not saying which name it is too
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



Banned for your love of bananas

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 20, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for your love of bananas
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned For your love of ponies

Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



7amada100 said:


> Banned For your love of ponies
> 
> Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams

Click to collapse



Banned for the numbers in your name

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for the numbers in your name
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



Banned for having less than 1000 posts

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because it is awesome!
> 
> ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You understand awesomenes 







Android-fany said:


> Banned for the numbers in your name
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



banned for the letters in your name

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 20, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having less than 1000 posts
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having 2000+ posts while I have 1000+ posts.

- Lt. Win
*My Name is Win, and if you are reading this, you have been defeated.*


----------



## ArcticFish (Jan 20, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Banned for having 2000+ posts while I have 1000+ posts.
> 
> - Lt. Win
> *My Name is Win, and if you are reading this, you have been defeated.*

Click to collapse



Banned for winning

Sent from my Zapped SGH-T989 using Supercharged Blinky's Revenge


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for being a fish who wrote this by using fins instead of finger's 

my ace is 'ACE'


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 20, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for declaring that!
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the 10th bodyguard 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for not being 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 20, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for not being
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am a human "being".
Banned xD

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

Me too 
Banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 20, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for being human being!
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



banned for being a computer being.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for being computer 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for not having a fruit as avatar

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned coz i don't wanna have 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## bliizzz (Jan 20, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for your interest
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse




Banned for my interest


----------



## domini99 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Banned for having 2000+ posts while I have 1000+ posts.
> 
> - Lt. Win
> *My Name is Win, and if you are reading this, you have been defeated.*

Click to collapse






Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 20, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for skipping my post
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for skipping your post

Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I can't quote you cuz there is following error: invalid post id

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned because I've had that error before I think

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because I've had that error before I think
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a brony 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for banning me for being a Brony

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for banning people which are banning people which are banning the same people because banning people makes fun in a banning thread 

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I did 

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## krusic22 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ban them all!


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



krusic22 said:


> Whay did you make a theater for tish plis remove it
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What do you mean?

Did u mean "Why do you make a thread for this please remive it"?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for correcting it
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



Banned for remembering that

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## krusic22 (Jan 20, 2013)

Baned for looking in your PC or phone


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



krusic22 said:


> I was thinking to tipe Remove it cus is useles in not useful for any thing you are just waitsing time from the moderatorts to remove it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This is off-topic
There can be games
If u need usefull things go to the forum of your device

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned everybody for speaking in english (yes I banned meself too) 

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## boborone (Jan 20, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for remembering that
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



Imitation of a banana ban

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jan 20, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Banned for having Jerry avatar
> 
> Press thanks if you get helped by me.

Click to collapse



Who's Jerry ban

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned because his avatar isn't Jerry

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jan 20, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because his avatar isn't Jerry
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Little ban cause you're correct. Big ban cause you're a brony

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## paul.n (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for all the d'ohs that Homer said. 
--
P>


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned because I smelt something funny from your post

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Nutterpc said:


> Banned because I smelt something funny from your post
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an avatar

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 20, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not having an avatar
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for having a avatar...of a pony!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for having a avatar...of a pony!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I just saw a vid about ubuntu for phones. CAN'T WAIT TO USE IT!!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for getting excited 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 20, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



brewy said:


> Banned for getting excited
> 
> my ace is ''ACE''

Click to collapse



Banned for having too many Samsung devices.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for having too many Samsung devices.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for still being here after months of banning! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 20, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



undercover said:


> Banned for still being here after months of banning!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for holding that over my head.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for holding that over my head.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because that should surely be "under your head" seeing as your avatar is still upside down. Are you, like undercover using ios? 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 20, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



jugg1es said:


> Banned because that should surely be "under your head" seeing as your avatar is still upside down. Are you, like undercover using ios?
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning this horrible OS!   

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## brewy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned coz my ace is better than your nexus 7

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## twolfekc (Jan 20, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned coz my ace is better than your nexus 7
> 
> my ace is ''ACE''

Click to collapse



Banned for your amazing spelling!!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 20, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



twolfekc said:


> Banned for your amazing spelling!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm back in this thread.

Sent from my Xtreme Sending Machine using XDA App


----------



## mrcrptguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for returning to this thread

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 20, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



mrcrptguy said:


> Banned for returning to this thread
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because peanut butter with ketchup doesn't even make sense.

Sent from my Xtreme Sending Machine using XDA App


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 20, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



VaderSKN said:


> Banned because peanut butter with ketchup doesn't even make sense.
> 
> Sent from my Xtreme Sending Machine using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because having Xtreme Sending Machine doesn't make sense. And also using XDA App on this machine doesn't make sense. And finally banning because of peanut butter with ketchup doesn't make sense too!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 20, 2013)

Banned for having too lengthy a response

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 20, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having too lengthy a response
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a guy with pony and it doesn't make sense too.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 21, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for being a guy with pony and it doesn't make sense too.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that ponies are manly

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for being too right

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 21, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being too right
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I just changed the Sig 

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned because my Patriots are winning 

If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for being knight 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## whodisname (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for syntax error. 
(A)
Sent from my ADR6410LVW using xda premium


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 21, 2013)

whodisname said:


> Banned for syntax error.
> (A)
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for SEGMENTATION FAULT

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrcrptguy (Jan 21, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for SEGMENTATION FAULT
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for a fatal exemption error.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 21, 2013)

mrcrptguy said:


> Banned for a fatal exemption error.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for syntax error at line 1, column 1.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 21, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for syntax error at line 1, column 1.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the syntax error 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 21, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for pointing out the syntax error
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar gives me thumb up

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## xhk_sk (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned because you are sending a message from the future.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 21, 2013)

xhk_sk said:


> Banned because you are sending a message from the future.

Click to collapse



Banned because we will be in the future after you receive this banning


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 21, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because we will be in the future after you receive this banning

Click to collapse



Banned because it will be the present 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 21, 2013)

cor4twenty said:


> Banned because it will be the present
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause now its the past


----------



## ArcticFish (Jan 21, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned cause now its the past

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the past

Sent from my 4.2.1 xLoud Paranoid Grouper with Motley Kernel


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 21, 2013)

ArcticFish said:


> Banned for living in the past
> 
> Sent from my 4.2.1 xLoud Paranoid Grouper with Motley Kernel

Click to collapse



Banned because if you dont remeber the past you are bound to make the same mistakes


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 21, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because if you dont remeber the past you are bound to make the same mistakes

Click to collapse



Banned for not avoiding mistakes in the first place 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 21, 2013)

cor4twenty said:


> Banned for not avoiding mistakes in the first place
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because Edison made a thousand mistakes before inventing the light bulb, but Tesla made a lot less


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 21, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because Edison made a thousand mistakes before inventing the light bulb, but Tesla made a lot less

Click to collapse



Banned because mistakes are just a point of view i.e. invention of rubber in tires  

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned because Ravens won

If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because Ravens won
> 
> If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself

Click to collapse



Banned bc im more impressed with the 49ers rookie qb


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> Banned bc im more impressed with the 49ers rookie qb

Click to collapse



Banned because Alex Smith is not

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned because RG3 is hurt maybe for two years :'(

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

cor4twenty said:


> Banned because RG3 is hurt maybe for two years :'(
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned bc cushing will be back next season and hopefully schaub gets kicked to the curb


----------



## lukkypuggy (Jan 21, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because Alex Smith is not
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because he's not here to receive a banned message through nfc

from my Nexus 7


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 21, 2013)

banned for using NFC

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 21, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for using NFC
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous that his phone has NFC and your gameboy doesn't

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 21, 2013)

banned cuz I wish mi phone supported NFC D:

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> Banned bc cushing will be back next season and hopefully schaub gets kicked to the curb

Click to collapse



what movie is that in your sig XD



elzimmer said:


> banned for using NFC
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned coz NFC actually is dumb!


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> what movie is that in your sig XD
> 
> 
> 
> banned coz NFC actually is dumb!

Click to collapse



I have no idea lol...
Banned for not knowing


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> I have no idea lol...
> Banned for not knowing

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a photo of yourself as avatar.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 21, 2013)

banned for not having a good reason to ban

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 21, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not having a good reason to ban
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for banning

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 21, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for banning
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for banning the people which are banning people

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for banning the people which are banning people
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



Banned for being an anti-banner...




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



Stereo8 said:


> Banned for being an anti-banner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the spoiler signature

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for the spoiler signature
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



banned because. Penut better and jam is better 

Brought to you by Captain Obvious


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



husam666 said:


> banned because. Penut better and jam is better
> 
> Brought to you by Captain Obvious

Click to collapse



Banned cuz this is a ban

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned because your a banana lover 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned because bananas are full of potassium


----------



## werked (Jan 21, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because bananas are full of potassium

Click to collapse



Banned because....


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 21, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because your a banana lover
> 
> my ace is ''ACE''

Click to collapse



Banned cause your ace is ACE




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

I know lol banned 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for knowing

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for knowing he knows. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for banning for knowing he knows

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for making me chuckle abit 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for r chuckleing a bit

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned my ace is 30% better than your nexus 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for not checking out my new app.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 21, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for not checking out my new app.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for not checking out your new app

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned because It doesn't work on aces 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because It doesn't work on aces
> 
> my ace is ''ACE''

Click to collapse



Huh? Whats your android version?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for making me show you 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## dgoby (Jan 21, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Huh? Whats your android version?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a question

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for making me show you
> 
> my ace is ''ACE''

Click to collapse



Do you have another android device to test it on?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for having less than 50 posts

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having less than 50 posts
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have about 1.5K

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned because that was aimed at the poster above and was a fail on my part

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a Samsung tab 10.1 
I forgot banned 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for having a phone I never herd of
(Edit) just googled the ace it has 800mhz Yea OK its better than  quad core 1.5ghz
In your dreams 

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned Its new out today lol

my ace is ''ACE''

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

Mine has an s3 motherboard so banned again 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 21, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned Its new out today lol
> 
> my ace is ''ACE''
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then send me a link so we can get this confirmed because when I Google ace smart phone all that comes up is Samsung galaxy ace so send me a link or pic of box and if its a s3 board why don't u have 2gb ram or no ICS or jb plz explain 
Banned for ginger bread
My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Haha banned for believing that's possible 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 21, 2013)

brewy said:


> Haha banned for believing that's possible
> 
> my ace is ''ACE''

Click to collapse



So what's impossible that I got banned for
U were banned for not showing the car facts

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned coz s3 is better than nexus and how could an s3 board fit in a galaxy ace have you seen the size difference 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 21, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned coz s3 is better than nexus and how could an s3 board fit in a galaxy ace have you seen the size difference
> 
> my ace is ''ACE''

Click to collapse



Banned.I have a Note II, your argument is invalid

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 21, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned coz s3 is better than nexus and how could an s3 board fit in a galaxy ace have you seen the size difference
> 
> my ace is ''ACE''

Click to collapse



Why aren't you telling me why u don't have 2gb or ICS or jb

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Why aren't you telling me why u don't have 2gb or ICS or jb
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



Read his post.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 21, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Read his post.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing him in the right direction


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for not doing so 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 21, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for not doing so
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you could have done so too


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned coz I'm getting confused 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 21, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned coz I'm getting confused
> 
> my ace is ''ACE''

Click to collapse



Banned for getting confused 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned cuz I said so


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for saying so.


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for having a dragon as an avatar 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for having a spoiler and thinking your a car 

my ace is ''ACE''


----------



## epulrevo (Jan 21, 2013)

Ban for no cartoons are fake.

Sent from my X10S using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

epulrevo said:


> Ban for no cartoons are fake.
> 
> Sent from my X10S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for using thread to increase post count.!


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for reading this

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for being online 

galaxy ace s3 lol


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

banned for not being online.


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for being not online too

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for being online so early

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Pattttti (Jan 21, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



elzimmer said:


> Banned for being online so early
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 6 p.m.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because it's 6 p.m.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



banned for telling the time


----------



## bliizzz (Jan 21, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for telling the time

Click to collapse




Banned for reminding that he told the time


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

bliizzz said:


> Banned for reminding that he told the time

Click to collapse



banned for not reminding


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 21, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for not reminding

Click to collapse



banned for reminding me to ban you.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for reminding me to ban you.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



banned for not setting a reminder


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for no reason


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Kannibalism (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for banning for no reason

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because... well you are just banned

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## bliizzz (Jan 21, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse





Ban ban banned


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for banning people which are banning people too because we are living in a universe who ppl are banning people. And banning you twice for banning ppl which are banning people for a banning reason. So: banned

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for you thought I will read that whole 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for not reading it

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for not reading it
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



Banned for making people read...




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



Stereo8 said:


> Banned for making people read...
> 
> Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD

Click to collapse



Banned because you made me hungry.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for remembering me that I am hungry

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you made me hungry.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being hungry


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned because I'm hungry too

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



shishircoolin said:


> banned for being hungry

Click to collapse



Banned for being not hungry

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for being not hungry
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



banned coz i just had dinner sometime back!


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



shishircoolin said:


> banned coz i just had dinner sometime back!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u made me more hungry

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned as I'm snowed in my house 

galaxy ace s3 lol


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



brewy said:


> Banned as I'm snowed in my house
> 
> galaxy ace s3 lol

Click to collapse



Banned for making me look out of my window

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 21, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned as I'm snowed in my house
> 
> galaxy ace s3 lol

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking THIS- "galaxy ace s3 lol" is funny and lolling about it


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned

galaxy ace s3 lol is funny


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for adding words in your signature

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for adding words in your signature
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



banned for having banana in your sign and still being hungry!


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



shishircoolin said:


> banned for having banana in your sign and still being hungry!

Click to collapse



Banned for... no reason

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for... no reason
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



banned for not reading the reason!


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



shishircoolin said:


> banned for not reading the reason!

Click to collapse



Banned for having 3 i's in your name

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Banned for having 3 i's in your name
> 
> Sent from s5830i using xda premium
> BANANA is the best fruit

Click to collapse



Banned for typing banana in uppercase letters in your signature

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for having a rainbow tail 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## bliizzz (Jan 21, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for having a rainbow tail
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse





Banned for having a gt-s5830


----------



## brewy (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned because you put a small s instead of S 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Adizzzle (Jan 21, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because you put a small s instead of S
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Banned because you're picky.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned, why not?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 21, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Banned, why not?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking questions


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 21, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for asking questions

Click to collapse



banned. Problem? *troll.jpg*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned. Problem? *troll.jpg*
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling potato wrong.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 21, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for spelling potato wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



SHUT UP AND STOP INSULTING MY PEOPLE! BANNED.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> SHUT UP AND STOP INSULTING MY PEOPLE! BANNED.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for using caps.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 22, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for using caps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR NOT USING CAPS!!!

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 22, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> BANNED FOR NOT USING CAPS!!!
> 
> Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0

Click to collapse



Banned for editing build.prop and making ro.build.version.release=5.0

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 22, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for editing build.prop and making ro.build.version.release=5.0
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for actually thinking I did that

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 22, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for actually thinking I did that
> 
> Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0

Click to collapse



Banned for lying.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Adizzzle (Jan 22, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for lying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



lol banned

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for banning lol!


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 22, 2013)

'elkos' said:


> Banned for banning lol!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for banning for lol for lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Adizzzle (Jan 22, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for banning for banning for lol for lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for making no sense at all.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 22, 2013)

Adizzzle said:


> Banned for making no sense at all.
> 
> :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:

Click to collapse



Banned for completely nonsensical reasons.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 22, 2013)

Yur completely banned for making sense

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for using a gameboy color

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## Adizzzle (Jan 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for using a gameboy color
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



Banned for having a pony avatar.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Adizzzle said:


> Banned for having a pony avatar.
> 
> :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:

Click to collapse



Banned for having Emo avatar


----------



## ktempleton (Jan 22, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for completely nonsensical reasons.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for talking like you have a college education...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda premium


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 22, 2013)

ktempleton said:


> Banned for talking like you have a college education...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for necro'ing my old post.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

ktempleton said:


> Banned for talking like you have a college education...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping my post !


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 22, 2013)

'elkos' said:


> Banned for skipping my post !

Click to collapse



Banned for being


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 22, 2013)

'elkos' said:


> Banned for skipping my post !

Click to collapse



Banned because it was worth banning


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because it was worth banning

Click to collapse



Banned for stating that


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 22, 2013)

Unban for pikachu

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Unban for pikachu
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



Banning for unbanning my pikachu


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for having a pikachu.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for banning me for unbanning u! 

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for banning me for unbanning u!
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



Banned for having cool smartphone than me


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 22, 2013)

'elkos' said:


> Banned for having cool smartphone than me

Click to collapse



Banned for not being 20% cooler

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for not being 20% cooler
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



Banned because my S3 is cooler


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because my S3 is cooler

Click to collapse



Banned because you have s3 and I don't


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 22, 2013)

'elkos' said:


> Banned because you have s3 and I don't

Click to collapse



Banned for not stepping up your game


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for noticing that


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 22, 2013)

-elkos- said:


> Banned for telling my need!!

Click to collapse



banned for posting from a disabled account


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned because Iran hates the US? 

Thread Not Closed


----------



## shagunkari (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned because you read too much news ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrcrptguy (Jan 22, 2013)

shagunkari said:


> Banned because you read too much news ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading too much news.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for riding a dirt bike and not a pony

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## bbrad (Jan 22, 2013)

mrcrptguy said:


> Banned for not reading too much news.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban you for knowing what the news even is 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned cuz yur the reason i didnt go to skool

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for having a username after a particular syndrome

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for having a username after a particular syndrome
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for having 'particular syndrome'


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 22, 2013)

elzimmer: a horrible life threatening consition that causes pain and will eventually kill yu...banned not having it!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 22, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for having 'particular syndrome'

Click to collapse



banned for having 'inparticular banning syndrome.' its a very serious syndrome. where you say ban in a ban-type way where ban means ban.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for having 'inparticular banning syndrome.' its a very serious syndrome. where you say ban in a ban-type way where ban means ban.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



banned for having 'explain syndrome'


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned making me laugh

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## bbrad (Jan 22, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned making me laugh
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse






Banned for not telling me how you rooted your gameboy color

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned coz you believe him 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz you believe him
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you used rollyeyes 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Banned because you used rollyeyes
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for having rollyeyes


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for wrong spelling 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for wrong spelling
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for noticing that


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 22, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for noticing that

Click to collapse



banned for not noticing that.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned that is fairly noticeable 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned that is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having 'fairly noticeable syndrome'


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for you cut and paste 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for you cut and paste
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having 'confusion syndrome'


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for having being stupid syndrome 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for having being stupid syndrome
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for 'experiencing stupid syndrome'


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for bumping this thread too much :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for bumping this thread too much :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not bumping up the thread.


----------



## tino_b (Jan 22, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> Banned for not bumping up the thread.[/QUOTE
> 
> banned for not bumping up the thread yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

tino_b said:


> shishircoolin said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for not bumping up the thread.[/QUOTE
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## bliizzz (Jan 22, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> tino_b said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for error in the quotes
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ktempleton (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for using the word silly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for banning for nothing 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

casperusm said:


> Banned for nothing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for bumping up your post counts.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for bumping up your post counts.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847

Click to collapse



You don't even know what's bumping that's what you do 

Oh wait ...banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> You don't even know what's bumping that's what you do
> 
> Oh wait ...banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cuz he's still a junior member!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned cuz he's still a junior member!

Click to collapse



Banned cause you ate also 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned cause you ate also
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cuz i didn't understand you??


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned coz I also didn't .....

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz I also didn't .....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for confusing me


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for NBA DJs knew jab had a HSBC of us hale on snow 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for NBA DJs knew jab had a HSBC of us hale on snow
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned cuz i'm off to sleep amd you should too..
so jao yaar!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for sleeping and posting in hindi 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for sleeping and posting in hindi
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for ...zzzzzzzzzz....:angel:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 22, 2013)

shishircoolin said:


> banned for ...zzzzzzzzzz....:angel:

Click to collapse



Banned coz Galaxy Grand crushed Galaxy Mini S3 XD


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 22, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz im not telling yu what i think
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because i hate the gameboy always loved play station. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 22, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Banned because i hate the gameboy always loved play station.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ps sucks. xbox RULES! banned for thinking otherwise.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ps sucks. xbox RULES! banned for thinking otherwise.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for fanboyism

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 22, 2013)

You are undisputedly banned

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 22, 2013)

Excuse me Sir but im sorry to inform yu, yur banned from this thread and anything in relation to xda due to posting in this thread. Once again sorry. Lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 22, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Excuse me Sir but im sorry to inform yu, yur banned from this thread and anything in relation to xda due to posting in this thread. Once again sorry. Lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for using "Yu" and "Yur"

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for hating mi writing style

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## lasic.2000 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Ban coz i Have FAAAKIN Paranoidandroid

Phone: Samsung Galaxy S II 
Rom: Paranoidandroid by bluefa1con
Kernel: Dorimanx
Battery: Stock 1650 
Send via: Tapatalk


----------



## paul.n (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for not being a pineapple. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## ArcticFish (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for not being a watermelon

Sent from my Zapped SGH-T989 using Supercharged Slim Bean


----------



## bbrad (Jan 22, 2013)

ArcticFish said:


> Banned for not being a watermelon
> 
> Sent from my Zapped SGH-T989 using Supercharged Slim Bean

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a banana 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for being a banana

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## bbrad (Jan 22, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for being a banana
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking about bananas

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 22, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Banned for thinking about bananas
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not being the potaytoman.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for no being a truffle

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 23, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for no being a truffle
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for having an interest in fixies... Are you 3 years old?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 23, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for having an interest in fixies... Are you 3 years old?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz it's been long that you've been avoiding my ban XD


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because previously you were not banned


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 23, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because the rules told me so 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 23, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because the rules told me so
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious in your avatar!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for noticing his avatar!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for noticing his avatar!

Click to collapse



Banned for having an exclamation Mark in your user name

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having an exclamation Mark in your user name
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being undisputed


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 23, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for banning people who banned me ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## brewy (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned coz im using stock again

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for using stock


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using stock

Click to collapse



banned because its not my fault stock makes food tastes better...wait...you didnt mean that type of stock...WELL ****

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because its not my fault stock makes food tastes better...wait...you didnt mean that type of stock...WELL ****
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol ...


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for making me lol ...

Click to collapse



Banned for loling

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for loling
> 
> Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of me


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for making fun of me
> View attachment 1670657

Click to collapse



Banned for using an image

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for using an image
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not ising an image
*imaginaryimage.jpg* there. now noone can ban me for having no image also.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned someone asked if i was 3 years old

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 23, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned someone asked if i was 3 years old
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned cause who's to say you aren't with a gameboy color


----------



## brewy (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned coz i like gameboys 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## brewy (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned my ace would wipe your nexus away lol 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## androidmechanic (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for not having the baddest phone on the block....noteworthy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## brewy (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned i have a galaxy 10.1 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 24, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned i have a galaxy 10.1
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 24, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for telling us
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing it.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for knowing it.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing it


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for being human 

Right there below, yeah that thanks button it needs some help it needs you to press it


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for keeping black avatar


----------



## TheAndroidGeek (Jan 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for keeping black avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because there are 2 eyes and 1 mouth white in his avatar


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 24, 2013)

TheAndroidGeek said:


> Banned because there are 2 eyes and 1 mouth white in his avatar

Click to collapse



banned for not even having an avatar...n00b...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for not even having an avatar...n00b...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for having an avatar that is not understandable ..


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for having an avatar that is not understandable ..

Click to collapse



Banned coz I just smoked Razor yesterday.. 
(That's a NFS MW Reference, for gaming noobs)


----------



## paul.n (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for playing with the laser
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for being a user of LG


----------



## paul.n (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned with my ban laser printer 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 24, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned with my ban laser printer
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



Banned for having something as lame as a ban laser printer 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for noticing that


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2013)

banned with my *ban*ana

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned with my *ban*ana
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him with your banana


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 24, 2013)

FD1999 said:


> Banned for banning him because he bans him with his banana.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that banned a person because he banned using his *ban*ana

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned because I haven't posted here in ages... 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Banned because I haven't posted here in ages...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Banned for  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget! 

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for using android 5.0


----------



## brewy (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned coz i also use 5.0 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## paul.n (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for making me yawn. *yawn* and person below will get banned for banning me unless he/she is using my ban laser hair. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned because your reason is just too long. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 24, 2013)

^ banned for being delusional


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because your reason is just too long.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling sorry


----------



## wbchristmas (Jan 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for telling sorry

Click to collapse



Banned for telling sorry and not saying you're sorry


Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 24, 2013)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for telling sorry and not saying you're sorry
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~

Click to collapse



Banned coz Christmas has passed!


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 24, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz Christmas has passed!

Click to collapse



Banned because new year has also passed 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because new year has also passed
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because 2012 has also passed


----------



## keygenSVK (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for noob banning


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 24, 2013)

keygenSVK said:


> Banned for noob banning

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u banned a noobs' ban using your noob ban 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## scorpion 13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for...
for FUN!!

Sent from my Xperia Mini using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for banning someone just for fun


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for banning someone just for fun

Click to collapse



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL «i did that just for fun. banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Adizzzle (Jan 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL «i did that just for fun. banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a part of the "Goof Troop"

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for living in a bat country


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 24, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because of Trees.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## brewy (Jan 24, 2013)

Next person to say banned is banned 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2013)

banna

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

brewy said:


> Next person to say banned is banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2013)

haha you said banned now you're double banned 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned cuz im at McDonalds and not in school D:

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz im at McDonalds and not in school D:
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because i just saw you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because i just saw you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me chuckle


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 24, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for making me chuckle

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm in a poke war with my close friend on FB XD


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 24, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I'm in a poke war with my close friend on FB XD

Click to collapse



Banned for informing me


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 24, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for informing me

Click to collapse



*poke**poke**poke**poke* you have been banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GoSooners345 (Jan 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> *poke**poke**poke**poke* you have been banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for life


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 24, 2013)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for life

Click to collapse



banned because thats imposibru! 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because thats imposibru!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not starting with a capital letter.

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 24, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for rating Avatars 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 24, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned for rating Avatars
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning and rating avatars


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 24, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because your right 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because your right
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having an avatar that's unclear on the app

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 24, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because "Zobies eat Brains ... your safe!"

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned because your a hater 

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because your a hater
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



Banned because *you're*.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 24, 2013)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned because *you're*.

Click to collapse



Banned for incomplete thoughts


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for not completing his thoughts

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## bbrad (Jan 24, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for not completing his thoughts
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for yur comments

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 24, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Banned for banning him
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for going against your ban.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Nathalex27 (Jan 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for going against your ban.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him for going against his ban

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for Not using capital letter B for the word banned 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 24, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for Not using capital letter B for the word banned
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for only using it 50% of the time.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 24, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned for only using it 50% of the time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for using statistics


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for likeing adventure time.

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for likeing adventure time.
> 
> My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours

Click to collapse



Banned because dogs > ponies


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 25, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because dogs > ponies

Click to collapse



Banned for being completely and utterly wrong

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 25, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being completely and utterly wrong
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because they don't call dogs man's best friend for nothing


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for using ""


----------



## jr_718 (Jan 25, 2013)

I ban fart and puke on all of you





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

jr_718 said:


> I ban fart and puke on all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erad1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for unwittingly coming up with the mildly but yet pleasantly amusing phrase " ban fart!" :beer:

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## derrickdroid (Jan 25, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for thinking that the limit had not been previously set

Click to collapse



There are no limits on xda. Consider urself banned. 

Sent from my LT28at using xda app-developers app


----------



## jdidtht (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for asking a question in task650s thread

Edit** banned for posting that statement.

 Banned cause I forgot to put a  in their somewhere

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




iammtxd said:


> Banned for Not using capital letter B for the word banned
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for your"bad English" 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 25, 2013)

jdidtht said:


> Banned for asking a question in task650s thread
> 
> Edit** banned for posting that statement.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned yourself two times, Which means that you're already banned the second time and it should count. But because it is a ban while being banned it should count as removing the first ban, that makes your first ban invalid, but you're still banned cuz I banned you

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 25, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned because you banned yourself two times, Which means that you're already banned the second time and it should count. But because it is a ban while being banned it should count as removing the first ban, that makes your first ban invalid, but you're still banned cuz I banned you
> 
> Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0

Click to collapse



Banned for trying too hard


----------



## jdidtht (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for not trying hard enough.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




jdidtht said:


> Banned for not trying hard enough.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause I forgot to quote you, and then banned again because I quoted myself.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 25, 2013)

jdidtht said:


> Banned for not trying hard enough.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being stupid and not quoteing 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 25, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned for being stupid and not quoteing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking the truth


----------



## erad1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for being the third poster to let my post go UN-banned

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 25, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for speaking the truth

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting someone who speaks truth

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 25, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for supporting someone who speaks truth
> 
> Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out that that someone was speaking the truth


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 25, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for pointing out that that someone was speaking the truth

Click to collapse



Banned for not conspiring its a big fat lie

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## SirSigma (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned due to a request by Nintendo over something regarding a "modified and illegal" Game Boy Color.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for dragging mi gbc into this

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## SirSigma (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for non-Islamic behavior.


----------



## scorpion 13 (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for being Arab!!
(مرحبا مرحبا)

Sent from my Xperia Mini using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned cuz its late here and u guys are keeping me awake!!!!!! So off to bed young Sirs

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## domini99 (Jan 25, 2013)

banned coz its 8 am here 
i am not going to stop so you can sleep 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Sh4itan (Jan 25, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz its late here and u guys are keeping me awake!!!!!! So off to bed young Sirs
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned! cause i want your GameBoy Color :highfive:



domini99 said:


> banned coz its 8 am here
> i am not going to stop so you can sleep
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



damn xD
banned for beeing just seconds faster than me!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

Sh4itan said:


> banned! cause i want your GameBoy Color :highfive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being faster than me!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not being faster than me!

Click to collapse



banned for being slower then him.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for being slower then him.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because u both are quicker then me.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 25, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Banned because u both are quicker then me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for being slower even on an HTC One X 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned cuz its midnight and this thread has me up so if anyone logs off or leaves consider yourself banned

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## jootanen (Jan 25, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz its midnight and this thread has me up so if anyone logs off or leaves consider yourself banned
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because it is nearly midday

Signature:



*Phone:* Samsung Galaxy S II GT-I9100
*Sd card:* Samsung 16 Gb Class 10
*Baseband: *XXLS8
*Busybox: *1.20.2-cm9
*Kernel: *Dorimanx 7.44
*1st ROM: *PACman v18 experiamental build  (Jellybean 4.1.2)
*2nd ROM: *ParanoidAndroid 2.99 beta 9 (Jellybean 4.2.21
*Launcher: *Apex launcher 1.4.0 Pro


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 25, 2013)

jootanen said:


> Banned because it is nearly midday
> 
> Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because of your big signature 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jootanen (Jan 25, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned because of your big signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm using 


        hide
    

I hope you mean tapatalk sig and not the xda sig

Signature:


*Phone:* Samsung Galaxy S II GT-I9100
*Sd card:* Samsung 16 Gb Class 10
*Baseband: *XXLS8
*Busybox: *1.20.2-cm9
*Kernel: *Dorimanx 7.44
*1st ROM: *PACman v18 experiamental build  (Jellybean 4.1.2)
*2nd ROM: *ParanoidAndroid 2.99 beta 9 (Jellybean 4.2.1)
*Launcher: *Apex launcher 1.4.0 Pro


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 25, 2013)

jootanen said:


> Banned because i'm using
> 
> 
> hide
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a smart ass lol 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for being a smart grass 

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 25, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because of your Nexus 4.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for not having a nexus 4

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 25, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I have to do my Homework...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 25, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I have to do my Homework...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i have a test tommorow and am sitting here banning people banning others 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 25, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banning because tomorrow is Weekend.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 25, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because Samsung is not cool.

Sent from my Cheese Sandwich using XDA App


----------



## _Variable (Jan 25, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because Samsung is not cool.
> 
> Sent from my Cheese Sandwich using XDA App

Click to collapse



In all seriousness, why?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Nick0703 (Jan 25, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Banned because i have a test tommorow and am sitting here banning people banning others
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Ban because you should be studying and ban myself for going on XDA when I have exams starting in 20 mins! Worst day of my life!!! Have 2 hard exams in 1 day!:banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I896 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for thinking about him


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for thinking about him

Click to collapse



Banned because I caught cold today =[


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned because you did not took medicine I guess


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you did not took medicine I guess

Click to collapse



Banned because u didn't buy him medicine 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 25, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Banned because u didn't buy him medicine
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't either

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## scorpion 13 (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned because  a few thanks comparing to post numbers


Sent from my Xperia Mini using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned because I feel like it

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 25, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned because I feel like it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because your boaring lpl

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned because I feel like it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because u used my first phone. Galaxy ace <3

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 25, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Banned because u used my first phone. Galaxy ace <3
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



banned because i dont care...that you care about talking about stuff but banning

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i dont care...that you care about talking about stuff but banning
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't care 


Sent from my Nexus⁴[/QUOTE]


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 25, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



Razor! said:


> Banned because you don't care
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

Banned for having a nexus...

Cheers


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for feeling jealous

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned because you are jealous 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 25, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I start hating my S2 and since an update my MP3-Player is not working...WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS SAMSUNG !?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 25, 2013)

Throw it in the bin.
BAnned

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 25, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I need that damned phone ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned because he was not jealous 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned coz he was 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned because he was not


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because he was not

Click to collapse



OH LOOK! A FLYING BAN HERE TO CHANGE THE TOPIC! I THINKS ITS HEADING TOWARDS Razor! HE'S NOW BANNED!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> OH LOOK! A FLYING BAN HERE TO CHANGE THE TOPIC! I THINKS ITS HEADING TOWARDS Razor! HE'S NOW BANNED!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for useing capitals 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 25, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned for useing capitals
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling mistake.

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 25, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for spelling mistake.
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for pointless comments 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2013)

banananananananed

Sent from the brick


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 25, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> banananananananed
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for using a and n too much 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned for using a and n too much
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I can. Prob ?

Sent from the brick


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned for pointless comments
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



its not useless. you just dont have a sense of humour like with my last ban. so banned







dexter93 said:


> banananananananed
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



banananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananed.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> its not useless. you just dont have a sense of humour like with my last ban. so banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because only the Gli has the right to use that one ! 

Sent from the brick


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 25, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because only the Gli has the right to use that one !
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



never heard of the gli so banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> never heard of the gli so banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because banana > potato 

Sent from the brick


----------



## brewy (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned this isnt a shopping list 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Hidden Username (Jan 25, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned this isnt a shopping list
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling "Isn't" as "Isnt"

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brewy (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned because i dont know your name its hidden 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 25, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because i dont know your name its hidden
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Banned just because :beer::sly::banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brewy (Jan 25, 2013)

Banned for being artistic 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for being artistic
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't like smiles lol :sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::screwy::banghead::beer:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brewy (Jan 26, 2013)

^^^^

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

brewy said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Banned because I need the post count lol 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## =JKT= (Jan 26, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned because I need the post count lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for unclear reasons.

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> Banned for banning for unclear reasons.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for cartoon pic lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## =JKT= (Jan 26, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned for cartoon pic lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing about Earthbound.

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> Banned for not knowing about Earthbound.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Haha banned for not knowing where I am from 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brewy (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned i know were your from lol 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned i know were your from lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Banned for being smart lol

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for being smarter too 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for being smart im intelligent 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for being smart im intelligent
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned from thinking he is better than the rest lol

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned cuz im not lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 26, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz im not lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because you replied to the Original Post


----------



## Ariuss (Jan 26, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Banned because you replied to the Original Post

Click to collapse



Banned for using Jesus as your display picture 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amerpeacemaster (Jan 26, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Banned because you replied to the Original Post

Click to collapse



Banned for replying answers before me 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for not.answering before him 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not.answering before him
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for using a coloured nexus in your signature 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 26, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for using a coloured nexus in your signature
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a spoiler. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for having nexus 4 and making me jealous 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## hllcglr (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned cuz i dont like htc


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned coz HTC is best

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned coz HTC is best
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz he thinks HTC is better than Samsung 

sent from my GT-I9100 or my GT-I9300


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 26, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned coz he thinks HTC is better than Samsung
> 
> sent from my GT-I9100 or my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Banned because HTC is better than Samsung...

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 26, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Banned because HTC is better than Samsung...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because you're starting one of those argues again.

What we certainly know is that Android is better than Iphone.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for not keeping the thread on topic .. !!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not keeping the thread on topic .. !!

Click to collapse



Banned for re-railing the thread

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## Vishwarrior (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for comparing


----------



## paul.n (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for not making tea. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned for not making tea.
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



Banned for drinking tea obstetric of coffffeeeee

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not keeping the thread on topic .. !!

Click to collapse



Sorry mate 







abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned because you're starting one of those argues again.
> 
> What we certainly know is that Android is better than Iphone.

Click to collapse



Also sorry mate 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Sorry mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for saying sorry 

sent from my GT-I9100 or my GT-I9300


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 26, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned for saying sorry
> 
> sent from my GT-I9100 or my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Banned for having tattoos. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 26, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for having tattoos.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



i have smiles as my tatoo
:sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::tank::idea:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i have smiles as my tatoo
> :sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::tank::idea:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 26, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Lol
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



no ban? ok. me ban you instead. so banana baned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 26, 2013)

Banning him by using banana..

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 26, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Banned because HTC is better than Samsung...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned b/c HTC has attacked the dev community

http://www.androidauthority.com/htc-takes-down-rom-files-across-the-web-150757/

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Quinny899 (Jan 26, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c HTC has attacked the dev community
> 
> http://www.androidauthority.com/htc-takes-down-rom-files-across-the-web-150757/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules of this game 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 26, 2013)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned for not following the rules of this game
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned b/c rules are meant to be broken 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 26, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c rules are meant to be broken
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your avatar

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 26, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for changing your avatar
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 26, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for noticing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for noticing

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## FedUpx2 (Jan 26, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for banning me for noticing
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the member above u

Sent from my SGH-I747M


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 26, 2013)

FedUpx2 said:


> Banned for banning the member above u
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M

Click to collapse



banned for going against your ban

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for going against your ban
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for bananing his ban 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for using HTC One X.. !!

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using HTC One X.. !!
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for using Nexus 4


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 26, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for using Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a nexus 4

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 26, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for owning a nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for sending from an xperia play


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 26, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for sending from an xperia play

Click to collapse



Banned because the Xperia Play is awesome

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned cause Samsung is the best oem.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 26, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned cause Samsung is the best oem.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being right!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 26, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for being right!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for the same reason that other 3 people banned for :silly:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 26, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for banning for the same reason that other 3 people banned for :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a stupid reason for banning

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 26, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because snow is outside the house 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 26, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because snow is outside the house
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause there snow outside here too

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned cause there snow outside here too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because there is no snow here 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## SirSigma (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned because you probably have no plans to make a pilgrimage to Mecca.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 26, 2013)

SirSigma said:


> Banned because you probably have no plans to make a pilgrimage to Mecca.

Click to collapse



Banned for a strange ban reason 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for a strange ban reason
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting my spaceship :banghead:

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 26, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for insulting my spaceship :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my space ship DX-164B

Click to collapse



banned because SCREW YOUR SPACESHIP!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because SCREW YOUR SPACESHIP!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I own the best ship costing me 9954 SAC !!!!

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 26, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned because I own the best ship costing me 9954 SAC !!!!
> 
> Sent from my space ship DX-164B

Click to collapse



Banned cause you bought it from black market.


----------



## gesange (Jan 26, 2013)

nishanty13 said:


> Banned cause you bought it from black market.

Click to collapse



Banned because you stole my charger 
Sent from my shooteru using xda premium


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned because this thread doesn't deserve this popularity..

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## nishanty13 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Banned because this thread doesn't deserve this popularity..
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Banned for opposing this thread.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for not opposing 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not opposing
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned coz 2012 on Sony Pix and I'm laughing xD

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned because you are watching it

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you are watching it
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because you payed attention lol

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## brewy (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned because your still here

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because your still here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Banned because you noticed 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned because you noticed
> 
> sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100

Click to collapse



its SUPER-BAN-MAN here to change topic! saving the day from N00BS with BANZ!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> its SUPER-BAN-MAN here to change topic! saving the day from N00BS with BANZ!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for useing half capitals 

sent from my GT-I9100 or my GT-I9300


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned for useing half capitals
> 
> sent from my GT-I9100 or my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



banned for mispelling...SPELLING N00B! :thumbup::beer:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for mispelling...SPELLING N00B! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for booty sharing his :beer: with anyone lol

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## Kevindiepenmaat (Jan 27, 2013)

-elkos- said:


> Banned for stating that

Click to collapse



Banned because I can.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for not having a good reason!!!!!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## =JKT= (Jan 27, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for not having a good reason!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for bricking your GameBoy Color by flashing a GameBoy Advance BIOS!

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned i have unconditional insurance  ill get it replaced lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Adizzzle (Jan 27, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned i have unconditional insurance  ill get it replaced lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing about the war of 1812.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned cuz i do...i just pretend to forget 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Adizzzle (Jan 27, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz i do...i just pretend to forget
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Unbanned for posting from a rooting game boy color.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## domini99 (Jan 27, 2013)

banned coz of banana

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz of banana
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



banned because of banana-nana-nana-ban.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for using so many na na na 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using so many na na na
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for having an assasian creed avatar 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Banned for having an assasian creed avatar
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



says the guy with no avatar...banned N00B

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> says the guy with no avatar...banned N00B
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz I can't find a S4 equipped HTC One S around and I'm doubtful if I should get the one with an S3.. :/


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I can't find a S4 equipped HTC One S around and I'm doubtful if I should get the one with an S3.. :/

Click to collapse



banned because you might as well get the s3 one.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because you might as well get the s3 one.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz I think you're right, buying a 2 year old SGS2 doesnt make much sense :/


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I think you're right, buying a 2 year old SGS2 doesnt make much sense :/

Click to collapse



Banned because i have not been here for a long time.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned because i have not been here for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you dident check

sent from my GT-I9100 or my GT-I9300


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I think you're right, buying a 2 year old SGS2 doesnt make much sense :/

Click to collapse



exactamundo. banned.







Weeboab said:


> Banned because you dident check
> 
> sent from my GT-I9100 or my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



bned bcuz ur spelng iz gr8

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> exactamundo. banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for judging people's spelling

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for acting like a teacher 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for acting like a teacher
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because I say so lol 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for telling me lol

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for telling me lol
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he can get thanked lol 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned because I did not thought so! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I did not thought so!
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for having a colourful signature

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## brewy (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned your hair matches lol

Sent from my GT-Xperia S using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned your hair matches lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-Xperia S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nathalex27 (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar that looks like my little pony..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

Nathalex27 said:


> Banned for having an avatar that looks like my little pony..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because it is and for not having an avatar

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 27, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because it is and for not having an avatar
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because cups > ponies

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned because I do not know the meaning of ponies  and you are using it! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I do not know the meaning of ponies  and you are using it!
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because ponies are small horses and Google search exists

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because ponies are small horses and Google search exists
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol banned because he knows what ponies are 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Lol banned because he knows what ponies are
> 
> sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100

Click to collapse



banned because i know what a ban is! and i also know how to use one.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i know what a ban is! and i also know how to use one.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because he is assuming that I don't know how to ban people 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 27, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned because he is assuming that I don't know how to ban people
> 
> sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that he assumed you don't know how to ban people 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for assuming that he assumed you don't know how to ban people
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for assuming that he assumed that i assumed he didnt know what a ban was.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for assuming that he assumed that i assumed he didnt know what a ban was.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Assupmtionception ban!


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Assupmtionception ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for useing big words 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned for useing big words
> 
> sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100

Click to collapse



supercalafragalisticexpialabantios.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> supercalafragalisticexpialabantios.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a smart ass lol 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned for being a smart ass lol
> 
> sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100

Click to collapse



banned because i got an a* in maths so theres no suprise there. (a+ basicly for americans)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i got an a* in maths so theres no suprise there. (a+ basicly for americans)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




Banned because A+ (American) > A* (British)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because A+ (American) > A* (British)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because A* > A+

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because A* > A+
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing something so small out lol

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 27, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned for pointing something so small out lol
> 
> sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for using 'lol'

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 27, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for getting banned by Myself :what:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 27, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned for getting banned by Myself :what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being Myself 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for not being myself !

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not being myself !
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because I felt like it 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## domini99 (Jan 27, 2013)

banna fo usin las lette.
remov las lette i lot mor fu 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for using Brazilian language (I guess) 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using Brazilian language (I guess)
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned just because I felt like it 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 27, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for *Insert Reason here*

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not being myself !
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm myself but I'm not 'Myself' and for not being sure about the language

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned because you are "myself", even everyone is myself 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you are "myself", even everyone is myself
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 27, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because not anybody is me. They are themselfs.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 27, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because not anybody is me you are yourself.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for grammatical and logical troll!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 27, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you banned me while I was editing my post to get a better grammar 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned because you took time to edit your post! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## paul.n (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned with by ban on the web to the Bruno. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for being drunk and then  posting 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## domini99 (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using Brazilian language (I guess)
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



nope, just removed last letter from every word.







Razor! said:


> Banned for being drunk and then  posting
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



banned coz im not drunk
*burp*

where is the upside down i ?
and what is xda-developers?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for being a confused drunk

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being a confused drunk
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned...:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned because you need to love and tolerate 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because you need to love and tolerate
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for conveying good messages

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned because you chanGED your avatar 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you chanGED your avatar
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for the random caps and because I think I may prefer my old one

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 27, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for the random caps and because I think I may prefer my old one
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because they both suck 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because they both suck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having an opinion

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for not going with the opinion 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not going with the opinion
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for having a different opinion to others

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 27, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for banning me for having a different opinion to others
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using "to" instead of "than"

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for using "to" instead of "than"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I still think it makes sense, even if I'm wrong

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 27, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because I still think it makes sense, even if I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having thinking nonsense 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 27, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for having thinking nonsense
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I procrastinate too much

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because I procrastinate too much
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because that reminds me of a youtuber...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Cooptx (Jan 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because that reminds me of a youtuber...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing your ROMs you dirty hacker. (even if I can't use your ROMs)

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for the same reason 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for being a local mafia

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for not watching two best sisters play 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for not watching two best sisters play
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because i have seen it! Only their Assassins Creed Brotherhood one though

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for isn't it funny I like the portal one

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because this is turning into a conversation!

(I haven't seen the portal one but the Assassin's Creed one wasn't too bad. It's funny because of Trollestia trolling Luna but it's not something i'd really watch a lot).

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for continuing the conversation (there's Luke 3 of them I was just looking at mlp music and I saw Luna and celestia and it said two best sisters play also never watch the cupcakes fan fiction ewwww I had to turn it off lol)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because i'm replying in the Brony thread

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for okay 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for owning a nexus 4

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for owning a nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a pad! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for owning a nexus 4 also 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for owning a nexus 4 also
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for using XDA Premium HD

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for not geting it for 50% off

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for using numbers

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for using numbers
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Banned for having numbers in your Sig

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 28, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having numbers in your Sig
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being undisputed. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 28, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having numbers in your Sig
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for
changing your pic






iammtxd said:


> Banned for being undisputed.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for being sorry for your bad English. But you already have good English.......don't try to trick me!!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 28, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for
> changing your pic
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My English is really bad  My grammar always get wrong... 

So, banned for thinking that I'm trying to trick others 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for feeling  sorry 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 28, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for
> changing your pic
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



me no speakth englishth. ith killth youth

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Hidden Username (Jan 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> me no speakth englishth. ith killth youth
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a goddamn potato

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 28, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



Hidden Username said:


> Banned for being a goddamn potato
> 
> Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dat avatar.. Banned for using transformers to send things.

Sent from my BMW E32 using Tapalatapalapalatalapatalk HD.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for posting through BMW!! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## predatOr (Jan 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for posting through BMW!!
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for asking to press thanks.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for using COD black ops avatar 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using COD black ops avatar
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for asking for thanks. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## mr.India (Jan 28, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for asking for thanks.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for being senior member!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

raw99 said:


> Banned for being senior memeber!

Click to collapse



Banned for being in ot with only four posts 

_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because its 5 am and then have a huge test tomorrow

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because it's nearly 11am here

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm tired

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 28, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I'm tired
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned coz so am I.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because I hate school

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 28, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I hate school
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned coz after schooling & graduating, you wouldn't think so :|


----------



## brewy (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned coz iv just learned how to do this :banghead:

Sent from my GT-Xperia S using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 28, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned coz iv just learned how to do this :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-Xperia S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banging your head. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 28, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for banging your head.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying you have bad english 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned for saying you have bad english
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



me haz bad engish. banned...oh wait...me know how say banned pwoperwy

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> me haz bad engish. banned...oh wait...me know how say banned pwoperwy
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol thats good scotish m8 but banned anyway lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for not banning the Guy above you 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not banning the Guy above you
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because of asking for thanks. 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
_Stark Industrial Mars is officially acquired by Lewis' Inc. _
__________________________________________
_Advertisements are brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Tovagulet (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for advertising in your signature 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 28, 2013)

Tovagulet said:


> Banned for advertising in your signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not allowing me to advertise. 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
_Stark Industrial Mars is officially acquired by Lewis' Inc. _
__________________________________________
_Advertisements are brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for making me try it out!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 28, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



elzimmer said:


> banned for making me try it out!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for trying it out.

Cheers


----------



## LouRock (Jan 28, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for trying it out.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Banned just because I feel like it. 

Cheers 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 28, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



LouRock said:


> Banned just because I feel like it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for feeling like it.

Cheers


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

dr.lube said:


> banned for the invisible yellow "e" in "cheers"

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not invisible

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 28, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because it's not invisible
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz I've become comfortably numb ^_^


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 28, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because it's not invisible
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for because OT is getting crowded with device specific threads :banghead:

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for posting good point  

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for posting good point
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing the good point. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for >inserts reason here<

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for >inserts reason here<
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for doing that on my watch


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for using 666 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using 666
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because I will have a Thunderbolt this afternoon. Direct me to some good Thunderbolt mods.


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 28, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



Dblfstr said:


> Banned because I will have a Thunderbolt this afternoon. Direct me to some good Thunderbolt mods.

Click to collapse



Banded for mentioning Thunderbolts

Regards


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 28, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Banded for mentioning Thunderbolts
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



banned for also doing it.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 28, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



gmaster1 said:


> banned for also doing it.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for, Damn  

Regards


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for saying damn

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for having the same phone as of me 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for having the same phone as of me
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



dont care...banned...just so i care...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> dont care...banned...just so i care...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for missing an apostrophe 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## cmason37 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for being a brony

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for banning me for being a Brony

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because I don't know which ROM to choose 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I don't know which ROM to choose
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



choose cybanagenmod 10.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 28, 2013)

banned cuz I don't know what you guys are talking about

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 28, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz I don't know what you guys are talking about
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



cybanagenmod 10 you n00b!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## klvnhng (Jan 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> cybanagenmod 10 you n00b!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for using poor grammar.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 28, 2013)

I didn't mean that there for yur banned!!! and I do know about aosp based ROMs such as cm I've tested cm6-10.1 hehe and other teams such as evervolv (I have an old phone) the list goes on!
Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> cybanagenmod 10 you n00b!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for getting nija'd

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because idk what nija'd is

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned because idk what nija'd is
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Banned because who does? lol


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not knowing... well mi definition is posting/doing something before someone else seconds before?

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 28, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not knowing... well mi definition is posting/doing something before someone else seconds before?
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because your not Webster


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 28, 2013)

banned cuz I'm a walking dictionary?

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 28, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz I'm a walking dictionary?
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



banned because?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 28, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz I'm a walking dictionary?
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned b/c dictionaries dont ask questions they answer them

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> banned because?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned b/c i skipped you on purpose


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 28, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c dictionaries dont ask questions they answer them
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for lying!!! :thumbdown::beer:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for lying!!! :thumbdown::beer:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because i speak the TROOOOOF!


----------



## blumesa (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for misspelling truth...

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not helping him spell it out

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 28, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not helping him spell it out
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I needed help


----------



## tino_b (Jan 28, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for thinking I needed help

Click to collapse



Banned because u still need help. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned because :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for overuse of emoticons

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## brewy (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for not liking them 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 28, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for not liking them
> 
> sent from a brewbomb ace

Click to collapse



Banned for liking them. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 29, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for liking them.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking them but still quoting them :sly:

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for not liking them but still quoting them :sly:
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned for using the internet. 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
_Stark Industrial Mars is officially acquired by Lewis' Inc. _
__________________________________________
_Advertisements are brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for advertising 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 29, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Banned for using the internet.
> 
> _UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
> _Stark Industrial Mars is officially acquired by Lewis' Inc. _
> ...

Click to collapse



ermahgerd ban!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for skipping my post 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> ermahgerd ban!

Click to collapse



banned because i skipped the guy above me. Problem?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 29, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



gmaster1 said:


> banned because i skipped the guy above me. Problem?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a premium potaytoman

Regards


----------



## jumper62 (Jan 29, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for being a premium potaytoman
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 29, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



jumper62 said:


> Banned for banning someone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because that ban is lame and has been used many times.

Regards


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 29, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because that ban is lame and has been used many times.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the truth. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for knowing the truth 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for knowing the truth
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking of truth

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## gnustomp (Jan 29, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Dude, there is NO WAY I'm going to use MTP for transferring large or multiple files. I use ADB for that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned everyone because Tapatalk HD managed to screw up so badly by post went from where it should be to here


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 29, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned everyone because Tapatalk HD managed to screw up so badly by post went from where it should be to here

Click to collapse



Banned because you know too much. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 29, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because you know too much.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for bad english.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm tired as crap

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## brewy (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for reading this 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jan 29, 2013)

Petting Zoo ban!

Sent from my Llama using premium corn


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 29, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you confuse me.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you confuse me.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not even 1/2 confusing


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 29, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not even 1/2 confusing

Click to collapse



Banned. Even a small fraction of confusing is confusing. Its like saying 1/2 of zero.


----------



## alaman68 (Jan 29, 2013)

banned for not spelling "half"


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

bammed for spelling it out...

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for ellipses

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for always being above me 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for mentioning that twice

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned because I can't think of any new reasons 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 29, 2013)

banned cuz i like gum. spearmints better then peppermint...IM TRYING TO BE DIFFERENT...OK...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ihugyou (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for singlehandedly causing the extinction of over 10 species of bacteria...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Phenziox (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for giving a **** about bacteria

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

banned for not?

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for posting a question! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

banned for screaming at me? D:

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for screaming at me? D:
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for using another question mark

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

banned cuz ill keep on using question marks? lol 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## jumper62 (Jan 29, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz ill keep on using question marks? lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned by saying you wrote this on your rooted gameboy color

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## klvnhng (Jan 29, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned by saying you wrote this on your rooted gameboy color
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on gameboy.


----------



## jumper62 (Jan 29, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> Banned for hating on gameboy.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I hate gameboy

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

banned cuz i used to write my name while playing Pokémon on mi gameboy!!!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i used to write my name while playing Pokémon on mi gameboy!!!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because thanks to the person above you, my avatar is now too mainstream :/


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 29, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because thanks to the person above you, my avatar is now too mainstream :/

Click to collapse



Banned for claiming rights on C&H in the first place.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for claiming rights on C&H in the first place.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not a lawyer


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned because you are not a lawyer too

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

banned cuz i want a nexus 7 but i want a 32gb i only have $250 Dx

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## brewy (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned buy my nexus pad for that 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 29, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned buy my nexus pad for that
> 
> sent from a brewbomb ace

Click to collapse



Banned for not recommending the ASUS Memo Pad for that.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

banned cuz i said so e.e

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 29, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i said so e.e
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



NO, just NO!
Also banned!


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

plz? otherwise banned!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

mr.bhejhe said:


> LOL
> 
> Sent from my HS-E910 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning and for also posting in Off Topic without having gained 10 posts:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

banned cuz u shall report him at once or ill do so...its his first post but still report him!!!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

banned cuz someone reported yu

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned cause I predominantly use the XDA app so can't report

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 29, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz someone reported yu
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because i posted in OT when i was under 10 posts too

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned cause I predominantly use the XDA app so can't report
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for predominantly using an app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

banned cuz so am i but i used the open in browser feature lol they shall add a report option in tapatalk

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for posting at the same time as master5hake

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 29, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for posting at the same time as master5hake
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for writing master5hake when you know its mastershake! :/


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned because I spelt it right. His username does have a "5"

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 29, 2013)

banned he ment the real mastershake!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned because that went over my head

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 29, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because that went over my head
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ermahgerd ban!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for likening Pokemon

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Adizzzle (Jan 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for likening Pokemon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking pokemon and having a pony avatar.

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for likening Pokemon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Is that even a word? Banned!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Is that even a word? Banned!

Click to collapse



Banned because spell check sucks 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jader13254 (Jan 29, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because every time I post on XDA, I kick of my taptalk sig...


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 29, 2013)

jader13254 said:


> Banned because every time I post on XDA, I kick of my taptalk sig...

Click to collapse



banned b/c i dont like your answer and im not gona press thanks


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 29, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned b/c you wrote b/c not because 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jumper62 (Jan 29, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned b/c you wrote b/c not because
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having xda premium 

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 29, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned for having xda premium
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Unbanned coz jumper was a nice movie! 

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Unbanned coz jumper was a nice movie!
> 
> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



Banned b/c i share your opinion


----------



## brewy (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned because I wish I never commented on this ban thread :banghead:

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## jumper62 (Jan 29, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because I wish I never commented on this ban thread :banghead:
> 
> sent from a brewbomb ace

Click to collapse



Banned as I agree

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned as I agree
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because we all do... not 

Sent from the brick


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 29, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because we all do... not
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for using a brick........and not hitting someone with it 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for using a brick........and not hitting someone with it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using smilies

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



4D1L said:


> Banned for using smilies
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because Hitler stole my Nutella 

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because Hitler stole my Nutella
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting me have nutella.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



4D1L said:


> Banned for not letting me have nutella.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you need at least 100 thanks to have "Nutella unlocked" achievement.

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because you need at least 100 thanks to have "Nutella unlocked" achievement.
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for giving out more than 500 thanks.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for using samsung

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for using samsung
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for driving a E32

Sent from the brick


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



dexter93 said:


> Banned for driving a E32
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have this car. Yet.

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because I don't have this car. Yet.
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for being a loser. Still

Sent from the brick


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a loser. Still
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for having a brick.

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for having a brick.
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to smash your bmw with it the first day you'll get it

Sent from the brick


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



dexter93 said:


> Banned because I'm going to smash your bmw with it the first day you'll get it
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know where I'll live in 3-4 years 

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## paul.n (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned because you just proved that Pi is used in circles. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



paul.n said:


> Banned because you just proved that Pi is used in circles.
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby

Click to collapse



Banned because I did not prove that :what:

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because I did not prove that :what:
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because you did.look at the wheels

Sent from the brick


----------



## ErebusRaze (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for having an E32 BMW. Maintenance costs must be a b*tch!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

ErebusRaze said:


> Banned for having an E32 BMW. Maintenance costs must be a b*tch!

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous

Sent from the brick


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



dexter93 said:


> Banned for being jealous
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Yea, not everyone can send things from a limousine 

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## ErebusRaze (Jan 29, 2013)

"Banned for being jealous." 

E32 son... Not really.


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



ErebusRaze said:


> "Banned for being jealous."
> 
> E32 son... Not really.

Click to collapse





Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## ErebusRaze (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for knowing he wants an E90/92 as its the only reliable year of the Bimmer. :thumbup:


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 30, 2013)

banned for some reason

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 30, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for some reason
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for a completely different reason that the one you used!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 30, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Banned for a completely different reason that the one you used!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for rooting too much. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 30, 2013)

banned cuz rooting = good 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 30, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz rooting = good
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned coz donuts = gooder XD


----------



## soumya_digi (Jan 30, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz donuts = gooder XD

Click to collapse



Banned coz of signature! :silly:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2013)

soumya_digi said:


> Banned coz of signature! :silly:

Click to collapse



banned because of bad wording.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 30, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



gmaster1 said:


> banned because of bad wording.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I have problems that you are a premium potaytoman..

Regards


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 30, 2013)

banned cuz u guys have virtual beef lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for using cm10 wallpaper avatar 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using cm10 wallpaper avatar
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for being a thanks beggar

Sent from the brick


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being a thanks beggar
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for being too gentle. It's thanks whore. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> Banned for being too gentle. It's thanks whore.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I felt like being nice

Sent from the brick


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 30, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I felt like being nice
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for being nice

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because I'm bored of all the boring excuses for bans 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because I'm bored of all the boring excuses for bans
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Banned because

Sent from the brick


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Banned for proving my point 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for proving my point
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Banned for being extreme

Sent from the brick


----------



## paul.n (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for not knowing about WMGCY. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my Once Again running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because I have a awesome wallpaper 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jumper62 (Jan 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I have a awesome wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like your wallpaper

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because your jelly

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because *you're

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is even worse now

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because your avatar is even worse now
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is not much better than his. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 30, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because your avatar is not much better than his.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Says the pixel man, ban wham! XD


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 30, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for writing "XD".

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for using XDA application 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 30, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using XDA application
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to akon 


sent fromXperiasT21i


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 30, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for listening to akon
> 
> sent from Xperia sT21i

Click to collapse



Banned for being a i9100g user but you're using sT21i.

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## icemike557 (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because you kept this thread from me

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

icemike557 said:


> Banned because you kept this thread from me
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be getting your first 10 posts in Off Topic
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 30, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you shouldn't be getting your first 10 posts in Off Topic
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for changing avatar from a pony




        sent fromXperiasT21i


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because it's still the same pony

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 30, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because it's still the same pony
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for keeping it pony




        sent fromXperiasT21i


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 30, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because :shocked:

Sent from my BMW E34 using XDA App


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 30, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my BMW E34 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for using emoticon as the reason. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## jumper62 (Jan 30, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for using emoticon as the reason.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying sorry for your bad English

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned for saying sorry for your bad English
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



*yawn* banned...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> *yawn* banned...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned  for yawning

Iam testing my signature don't bother


Spoiler



sent from...



Spoiler



anywhere why do you care?


 


        you still here eh?


        you are one persistent *** 


        patience pays  almost there..


         sent fromXperiasT21i You win 







[/HIDE]


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> *yawn* banned...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz I've got a wedding/free food to go to :victory:


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 30, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I've got a wedding/free food to go to :victory:

Click to collapse



Banned because asdfghjkl

Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'


----------



## jumper62 (Jan 30, 2013)

race55 said:


> Banned because asdfghjkl
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'

Click to collapse



Banned coz I was asked to ban you

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 30, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned coz I was asked to ban you
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning on someone else's order




         sent fromXperiasT21i


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for quoting


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 30, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for quoting

Click to collapse



Banned for being undisputed. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 30, 2013)

banned cuz i wanna go to sleep

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## aguemovil (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for banned quoting


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for not quoting the above post 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 30, 2013)

aguemovil said:


> Banned for banned quoting

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting




         sent fromXperiasT21i


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not quoting the above post
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for also not quoting

It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.
Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 30, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for also not quoting
> 
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having pony as avatar and having user Id as undisputed guy :shocking:




         sent fromXperiasT21i


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 30, 2013)

banned for whatever u ban me for 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 30, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for whatever u ban me for
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me in the above post but I banned you so you can't ban me for that reason :silly:




         sent fromXperia sT21i


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 30, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for not banning me in the above post but I banned you so you can't ban me for that reason :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to be banned


----------



## brewy (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for using a spoiler 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 30, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for using a spoiler
> 
> sent from a brewbomb ace

Click to collapse




master5hake said:


> Banned for wanting to be banned

Click to collapse



Banning both of you for banning same person 





         sent fromXperia sT21i


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 30, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banning both of you for banning same person
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning two people at once


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 30, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for banning two people at once

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning two people at once. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for quoting 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## jumper62 (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned coz you're above this post

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 30, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned coz you're above this post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned b/c I'm actually below that post


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because I don't have a reason to ban you 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## hjhita979 (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because I'm a boss


----------



## jumper62 (Jan 30, 2013)

hjhita979 said:


> Banned because I'm a boss

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're not a boss

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hjhita979 (Jan 30, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned coz you're not a boss
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because your named after clothing


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because I am unable to see your avatar 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## evo21 (Jan 30, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I am unable to see your avatar
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because i cut myself shaving


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

evo21 said:


> Banned because i cut myself shaving

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 30, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned! Where is KidCarter when you need him


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because you always take care of these stuffs 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because the rate the avatar thread no longer works (force closes when opened) on the XDA app on both my devices

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 30, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because the rate the avatar thread no longer works (force closes when opened) on the XDA app on both my devices
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because I banned you before. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I banned you before.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for changing avatar again 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for changing avatar again
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## El_Astronauta (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because dayyyum!

Sent from La Nave


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

El_Astronauta said:


> Banned because dayyyum!
> 
> Sent from La Nave

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be getting your first 10 posts in off topic:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned because I've nothing better to do 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because I've nothing better to do
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



banned bec*snores*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bbrad (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because I've nothing better to do
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Banned for having nothing better to do 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 30, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



jumper62 said:


> Banned for having xda premium
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I have an Sony Tablet S too and I love it.

@at the preposter: Banned because I want to.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## hjhita979 (Jan 30, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I have an Sony Tablet S too and I love it.
> 
> @at the preposter: Banned because I want to.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned.

Sent from my WT19i


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for not providing a reason

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 30, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not providing a reason
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for 6/10.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> Banned for 6/10.

Click to collapse



banned for rating his ban.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 30, 2013)

banned cuz im tired...

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 30, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz im tired...
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for not going to bed if your tired 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 30, 2013)

bammed cuz i must get used to mi bike

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 30, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> bammed cuz i must get used to mi bike
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned becUse he is not use to his new bike 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned becUse he is not use to his new bike
> 
> sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100

Click to collapse



banned...night banned people  *yawn*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned...night banned people  *yawn*
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for banning at night. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 31, 2013)

banned cuz its still twilight hours here

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned because its 7:38 AM here! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## RussianBoots (Jan 31, 2013)

amerpeacemaster said:


> Banned for replying answers before me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for usig tap talk 2

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for not using it

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 31, 2013)

banned cuz i like tapatalk lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for liking it! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## =JKT= (Jan 31, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for liking it!
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing that thanks is disabled in this thread.

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Jan 31, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> Banned for not realizing that thanks is disabled in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for realising thanks button Is not there in this thread 




         sent fromXperia sT21i


----------



## zimlokks (Jan 31, 2013)

banned cuz im slow 

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for being slow in this fast world 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 31, 2013)

Un- banned because you ban others

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for repeating the reason over and over. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Myself5 (Jan 31, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for having an Minecraftskin as your avatar

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for using text avatar 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for hating text avatars...

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned for hating text avatars...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using a generic modded avatar :/


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 31, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



vj_dustin said:


> Banned for using a generic modded avatar :/

Click to collapse



Banned for having a *turtle* as your avatar 

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## MrTapa (Jan 31, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for having a *turtle* as your avatar
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for having 2 xperia X1s.

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for having a *turtle* as your avatar
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



SQUIRTLE!!! :silly:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> SQUIRTLE!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for being a squirtle.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MrTapa (Jan 31, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> SQUIRTLE!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned again for not banning in your post

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## cuzmonote (Jan 31, 2013)

MrTapa said:


> Banned again for not banning in your post
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being 1 minutes late 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anikadam (Jan 31, 2013)

cuzmonote said:


> Banned for being 1 minutes late
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using minutes instead of minute !

Sent from my ME865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrTapa (Jan 31, 2013)

anikadam said:


> Banned for using minutes instead of minute !
> 
> Sent from my ME865 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the TruTH

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## dehackers (Jan 31, 2013)

anikadam said:


> Banned for using minutes instead of minute !
> 
> Sent from my ME865 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned you because im bored here....


----------



## MrTapa (Jan 31, 2013)

dehackers said:


> Banned you because im bored here....

Click to collapse



Banned you cause you are bored and slow

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## dehackers (Jan 31, 2013)

MrTapa said:


> Banned you cause you are bored and slow
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because jelous with ur speed internet connection


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 31, 2013)

dehackers said:


> banned because jelous with ur speed internet connection

Click to collapse



Banned for having a username that doesn't begin with a capital letter

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## MrTapa (Jan 31, 2013)

dehackers said:


> banned because jelous with ur speed internet connection

Click to collapse



Banned because it looks like you want my Internet connection 

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 31, 2013)

MrTapa said:


> Banned because it looks like you want my Internet connection
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for your large signature.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 31, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for your large signature.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a minecraft related avatar

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## MrTapa (Jan 31, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for your large signature.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you dont like my signature

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

MrTapa said:


> Banned cuz you dont like my signature
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz how much is teamopti paying you? XD


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz how much is teamopti paying you? XD

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a question instead of giving a reason for banning.

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 31, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for asking a question instead of giving a reason for banning.
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned for rooting your microwave.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 31, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for asking a question instead of giving a reason for banning.
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned for a questionable offense


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 31, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for rooting your microwave.

Click to collapse



lol banned for flashing your calculator....


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for using roll eyes 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## ajeteja (Jan 31, 2013)

Baned for using smileys

Sent from my Micromax A50


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

ajeteja said:


> Baned for using smileys
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A50

Click to collapse



Banned for using Micromax.


----------



## Dr.Acula (Jan 31, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for using Micromax.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying Micromax:screwy::sly:

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 31, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned for saying Micromax:screwy::sly:
> 
> Sent from my Quantum computer

Click to collapse



Banned for using my computer


----------



## Phenziox (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for having weird growing-shrinking eyes

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for having a desire c

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## 1234567188 (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for not using microwave to make tasty burritos

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 31, 2013)

1234567188 said:


> Banned for not using microwave to make tasty burritos
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned b/c I make the tastiest burritos: corn tortillas, ground turkey mixed with garlic and cayenne pepper, rice, refried beans, jalapeños, and Sriracha


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 31, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c I make the tastiest burritos: corn tortillas, ground turkey mixed with garlic and cayenne pepper, rice, refried beans, jalapeños, and Sriracha

Click to collapse



Banned for describing burritos

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

1234567188 said:


> Banned for not using microwave to make tasty burritos
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for a very creative username


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned 4 giving a ban reason.


----------



## tororosso125 (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for using numbers rather than words

^ This man pretends to be an AIX sys admin...


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 31, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Banned 4 giving a ban reason.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the person three post ahead of the person your actually supposed to banning


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for banning the person three post ahead of the person your actually supposed to banning

Click to collapse



banned for the red solo cup.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 31, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the red solo cup.

Click to collapse



Banned for not starting your sentence with a capital letter

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 31, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the red solo cup.

Click to collapse



Banned b/c I once saved the life of a turtle crossing the street in traffic


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for noticing that.

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 31, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not starting your sentence with a capital letter
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to the punch :banghead:


----------



## Phenziox (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for pointlessly staring at a wall

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 31, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned for pointlessly staring at a wall
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I think that was your 100th post. Well, that's how many posts it showed you had when I clicked your profile on the XDA app

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 31, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because I think that was your 100th post
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking his post count


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for stalking his post count

Click to collapse



Banned because of the red cup

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Phenziox (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned because I just let my 100th post slip  I wanted to do something special

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 31, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned because of the red cup
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned b/c I eat frog legs for breakfast


----------



## Phenziox (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for ignoring me

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbrad (Jan 31, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned for ignoring me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I forgot to say congrats on your 100th post

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

Banned myself because I let my 1000 post slip

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 31, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Banned because I forgot to say congrats on your 100th post
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Phenziox (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who banned himself after banning me

Yo dawg we heard you liked banning

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## anikadam (Jan 31, 2013)

banned for banning a self banning banner


----------



## Phenziox (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned because my phone lacks development 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbrad (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for banning a banner who banned someone for banning himself who banned the guy who banned someone in front of him

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Banned for banning a banner who banned someone for banning himself who banned the guy who banned someone in front of him
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive use of the B word!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for referring to banning as the B-word.

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## blumesa (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for being scared of the B word!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 31, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for excessive use of the B word!

Click to collapse



banned for mentioning that word...OH NOES!!1!!1!11!!!!1!!! I MEANTIONED IT!!1!!!!!!!!11!1!!1!1111!!!!!!!!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Phenziox (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned for forgetting the dash in B-word
Edit: banned myself because I didn't notice that new post
Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned for forgetting the dash in B-word
> Edit: banned myself because I didn't notice that new post
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for banning yourself...and banned again because 2 bans makes a even longer ban...you didnt think i was going to say unban...did you?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for banning yourself...and banned again because 2 bans makes a even longer ban...you didnt think i was going to say unban...did you?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not starting with a capital letter

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not starting with a capital letter
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about grammer

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adizzzle (Jan 31, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for caring about grammer
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring about grammar

:beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

Adizzzle said:


> Banned for not caring about grammar
> 
> :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:

Click to collapse



Banned because you never used a full stop.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klvnhng (Jan 31, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned because you never used a full stop.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking (signature).


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> Banned for stalking (signature).

Click to collapse



Banned because for using brackets.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klvnhng (Jan 31, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned because for using brackets.

Click to collapse



"because for"? Banned.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> "because for"? Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned coz  just saw THIS, and now I'm so pumped that it's 4am and I still dont wanna sleep XD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 31, 2013)

Banned because I want to see that.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Banned because I want to see that.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Banned if you don't soon 
Also hail TPB xD


----------



## NsZebra (Jan 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Banned because I want to see that.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



i dont understand this.. i need to ignore the guy above me? or just write i ban you?


----------



## DonDizzurp (Jan 31, 2013)

www.hahgay.com


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 31, 2013)

Nachospeicys said:


> i dont understand this.. i need to ignore the guy above me? or just write i ban you?

Click to collapse



Banned for making something simple harder than it is


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 31, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for making something simple harder than it is

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 31, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned b/c I ban whoever I want, when I want. I am the master and commander


----------



## anikadam (Feb 1, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c I ban whoever I want, when I want. I am the master and commander

Click to collapse



Banned for being narcissistic

Sent from my ME865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbrad (Feb 1, 2013)

anikadam said:


> Banned for being narcissistic
> 
> Sent from my ME865 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not having ubuntu 12.04 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 1, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Banned for not having ubuntu 12.04
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for rating an avatar 10/10

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for talking about avatar! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for having the same phone as me 

sent from my nexus 4 in  Equestria


----------



## jkd12589 (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for not having the same phone as me. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 1, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned bacause I have an microSD Card Slot 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gnustomp (Feb 1, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Banned for not having ubuntu 12.04
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Umad? Banned for not using Arch Linux.

Banned for not using a nexus.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 1, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Umad? Banned for not using Arch Linux.
> 
> Banned for not using a nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



2 bans?
tch tch..
Banana Ban!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for being online

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for the pony

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 1, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for the pony
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned for the frog


----------



## gnustomp (Feb 1, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for the frog

Click to collapse



Banned for that thing human block thing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## domini99 (Feb 1, 2013)

banned for the smiley-thingy.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned for the smiley-thingy.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for using that sending thing.

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for the Quantum thing

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 1, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for the Quantum thing
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned for rooting ur microwave 

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned because you and I like Pokemon 

sent from my nexus 4 in  Equestria


----------



## Shryvone21 (Feb 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because you and I like Pokemon
> 
> sent from my nexus 4 in  Equestria

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is gay!

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 1, 2013)

Shryvone21 said:


> Banned because your avatar is gay!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How could a picture be gay and also the correct term for gay is happy if you mean homosexual please use a dictionary before you make accusations on other have a good day sir oh ad banned for that ^

sent from my nexus 4 in  Equestria


----------



## brewy (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned coz it is gay :what:

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned coz it is gay :what:
> 
> sent from a brewbomb ace

Click to collapse



Banned for being homophobic.
Anything wrong with being a homosexual?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brewy (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned nope nothing wrong with it just that pics gay 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned nope nothing wrong with it just that pics gay
> 
> sent from a brewbomb ace

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not gay

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## brewy (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned coz you can't prove it isn't 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned because no one likes undisputed guys pic

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned because you can't prove it is.

Edit: Banned for being quicker than me

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because no one likes undisputed guys pic
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you'll never know

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for arguing 

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## brewy (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for eating flies 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for making Andy blue

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 1, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for eating flies
> 
> sent from a brewbomb ace

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a random reason


----------



## Shryvone21 (Feb 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> How could a picture be gay and also the correct term for gay is happy if you mean homosexual please use a dictionary before you make accusations on other have a good day sir oh ad banned for that ^
> 
> sent from my nexus 4 in  Equestria

Click to collapse



Indeed I did and your banned for giving the correct definition of what I was saying

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArcticInferno (Feb 1, 2013)

Shryvone21 said:


> Indeed I did and your banned for giving the correct definition of what I was saying
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for the wrong use of your. It's "you're"...  

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 1, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



ArcticInferno said:


> Banned for the wrong use of your. It's "you're"...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wow! A user with 10 posts and he isn't spelling wrong!

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## brewy (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned because you didn't ban anyone 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 1, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because you didn't ban anyone
> 
> sent from a brewbomb ace

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone. 

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 1, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned for banning someone.
> 
> Sent from my Quantum computer

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for a lame  reason (hint : look at the TITLE OF THIS THREAD !!!) : 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 1, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for banning someone for a lame  reason (hint : look at the TITLE OF THIS THREAD !!!) :
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for that lame reason.

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## toskabab (Feb 1, 2013)

You're all banned for such a useless thread. :banghead:


----------



## hjhita979 (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned because the person after me will give a reason to ban me

Sent from my WT19i


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 1, 2013)

hjhita979 said:


> Banned because the person after me will give a reason to ban me
> 
> Sent from my WT19i

Click to collapse



Banned for making that prediction

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## hjhita979 (Feb 1, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned for making that pridiction
> 
> Sent from my Quantum computer

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling prediction wrong

Sent from my WT19i


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for spelling it correct

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for spelling it correct
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're one of those people who are ignorant and try their best to make others to stop trying to learn new things


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for spelling it correct
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling what you post through. 

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned for not telling what you post through.
> 
> Sent from my Quantum computer

Click to collapse



Banned for being too slow

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## brewy (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for quoting scooter 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 1, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being too slow
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned because...oh look...weekends! im retiring from giving reasons...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## A2Trip (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned, cuz you are above, lol 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

A2Trip said:


> Banned, cuz you are above, lol
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What she said ban


----------



## A2Trip (Feb 1, 2013)

husam666 said:


> What she said ban

Click to collapse



Or what the priest said  ban!

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 1, 2013)

Just banned

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Just banned
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



banned for banning without a valid reason.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for banning without a valid reason.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz I have a problem

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned coz I have a problem
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont have a problem

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned because i dont have a problem
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz *I HAZ SGS2!!* :victory:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz *I HAZ SGS2!!* :victory:

Click to collapse



Banned because i have a galaxy y.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned because you have a old phone 

sent from my nexus 4 in  Equestria


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because you have a old phone
> 
> sent from my nexus 4 in  Equestria

Click to collapse



Banned for having a newish phone

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned for having a awesome tablet 

sent from my nexus 4 in  Equestria


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned because i still have nothing better to do 

_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 1, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having a newish phone
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned because i see 2 ponys...in a row...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because i still have nothing better to do
> 
> _ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
> Benjamin Franklin _

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your avatars colour scheme

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

Banned because u use a asus

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

Muffin ban 

_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned because u use a asus
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using an abbreviation of "You"

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for using an abbreviation of "You"
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning person above u

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for not banning person above u
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for doing it again.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for doing it again.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing it.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for not doing it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because bananas don't stink, however, your mum does


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 1, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because bananas don't stink, however, your mum does

Click to collapse



Banned because your joke is dry


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because bananas don't stink, however, your mum does

Click to collapse



Banned cauze i no like u

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned cauze i no like u
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't ask for your acceptance


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 1, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I didn't ask for your acceptance

Click to collapse



Banned b/c you wouldn't mind having it though


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c you wouldn't mind having it though

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking your nose in something that isn't your job


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sticking your nose in something that isn't your job

Click to collapse



Banned for being close to 1000 thanks

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being close to 1000 thanks
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned thanks to stupid no off-topic thanks policy, I will never be there


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned thanks to stupid no off-topic thanks policy, I will never be there

Click to collapse



Banned because you could get there

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you could get there
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's too scary


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's too scary

Click to collapse



Banned for being scared.

Face your fears!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being scared.
> 
> Face your fears!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I fear no man


----------



## AshtonTS (Feb 1, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I fear no man

Click to collapse



Banned because I am no man

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

AshtonTS said:


> Banned because I am no man
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned because you should think about becoming a yes-man


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 1, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you should think about becoming a yes-man

Click to collapse



banned because im a 'dont give a damn man'

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im a 'dont give a damn man'
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't give a damn


----------



## xmv540 (Feb 1, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't give a damn

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a damn

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 1, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



xmv540 said:


> Banned for not giving a damn
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't give a sh!t

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because I don't give a sh!t
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for bad language in public


----------



## klvnhng (Feb 2, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for bad language in public

Click to collapse



Banned for banning too many people.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for not banning enough

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## cmason37 (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for caring how much he banned. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for not caring

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## suyisaster (Feb 2, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for not caring
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about other user

[ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
[KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 2, 2013)

suyisaster said:


> Banned for caring about other user
> 
> [ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
> [KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]

Click to collapse



Banned because u posted before me.

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for posting after me




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel , XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned because Desire X is awesome!




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned because Desire X is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and yet your sending it from your toaster 89vi...you should be ashamed...banned...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 2, 2013)

And you are not sending from any device, for that reason you are banned! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> And you are not sending from any device, for that reason you are banned!
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for asking to thank

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 2, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned for asking to thank
> 
> Sent from my Quantum computer

Click to collapse



Banned for having dots in ur nickname

Sent with my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for having dots in ur nickname
> 
> Sent with my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned for "beeing" in your sig

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## OldBoy.Gr (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for beeing nice. 


Life is what happens while we make ... plans!


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for no avatar

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## smiodan (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for a having an avatar

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Banned for no avatar
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because we have to skip the 10 posts noobs


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned because you're above me

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned because you're above me
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought you were better than this


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 2, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I thought you were better than this

Click to collapse



Banned b/c thinking is obviously not your strong suit


----------



## cmason37 (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for insulting his intelligence. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for defending him

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 2, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for defending him
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz i am left with no reason.

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## missjennyfleur (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned. Cause everyone knows he's guilty. NO DEFENSE.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 2, 2013)

missjennyfleur said:


> Banned. Cause everyone knows he's guilty. NO DEFENSE.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned b/c innocent until proven guilty in a court of law


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c innocent until proven guilty in a court of law

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting a post of a user who has less than 10 posts

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned b/c I'm on tapatalk and couldn't see his post count plus rainicorns >> ponies


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 2, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c I'm on tapatalk and couldn't see his post count plus rainicorns >> ponies

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz most people don't know whom ur talking about.

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 2, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned bcoz most people don't know whom ur talking about.
> 
> Sent from my Quantum computer

Click to collapse



Banned b/c I am one of those people


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for posting

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for almost having 1000 posts

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for having nearly 3000 posts.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 2, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



FD1999 said:


> Banned for not having nearly 3000 posts
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I have more than 2k

Sent from my phone because my pc broke.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for posting a boring reason for banning someone! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 2, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



Razor! said:


> Banned for posting a boring reason for banning someone!
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same

Sent from my phone because my pc broke.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned, because i said so.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned because the thread is becoming boring 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because the thread is becoming boring
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because NEVER!!!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because NEVER!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because i was reminded of Rick Astley for some reason

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because i was reminded of Rick Astley for some reason
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Subliminal rick roll ban


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned because you are making me sleepy 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you are making me sleepy
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



GTFO my den ban!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 2, 2013)

husam666 said:


> GTFO my den ban!!

Click to collapse



banned from my New SGS2 

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned from my New SGS2
> 
> Sent, just sent!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for getting a new phone (a good one at that)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for getting a new phone (a good one at that)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because Samsung's screens are green-ish


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 2, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Samsung's screens are green-ish

Click to collapse



banned coz this one isnt.. 
can be said to be on the colder side though.

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz this one isnt..
> can be said to be on the colder side though.
> 
> Sent, just sent!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because compare it to an HTC screen or any other device that doesn't use a sAMOLED screen, and you'll see


----------



## undercover (Feb 2, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because compare it to an HTC screen or any other device that doesn't use a sAMOLED screen, and you'll see

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right. Samoled is ****

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> Banned because you are right. Samoled is ****
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because i won a diamond axe with unbreaking III on a minecraft server giveaway!!!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## undercover (Feb 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i won a diamond axe with unbreaking III on a minecraft server giveaway!!!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for a random reason. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> Banned for banning for a random reason.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because only true minecrafters would care...:banghead:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jgcaap (Feb 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because only true minecrafters would care...:banghead:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ban because he is seeking the trooof 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNoticer (Feb 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because only true minecrafters would care...:banghead:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned by a Senior DFG StarMods Moderator which is a friend of Jonny from xda. S5230 star ftw! Reason¦ dunno 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 2, 2013)

jgcaap said:


> Ban because he is seeking the trooof
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because im actualy seeking diamonds

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek DIAMONDS! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because im actualy seeking diamonds
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek DIAMONDS! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your sig

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 2, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for changing your sig
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned because it was a temp change...like always.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 2, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because changed is changed. Completly unintersting if temporary or not 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 2, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because changed is changed. Completly unintersting if temporary or not
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz i think you mean uninterested.

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 2, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned cause I meant unintresting 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Quiverskeep (Feb 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i think you mean uninterested.
> 
> Sent, just sent!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't catch that he also spelled "completely" wrong. :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Quiverskeep said:


> Banned because you didn't catch that he also spelled "completely" wrong. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



gramer ban-zi

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 2, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because these all are typing mistakes. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## cmason37 (Feb 2, 2013)

Banned for being a grammar nerd. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wbchristmas (Feb 2, 2013)

cmason37 said:


> Banned for being a grammar nerd.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not catching it earlier!


Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for not catching it earlier!
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~

Click to collapse



banning you, it's easy 'cos you're banable


----------



## domini99 (Feb 2, 2013)

banned 'cos you're bananaban-able 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned 'cos you're bananaban-able
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing my secret


----------



## klvnhng (Feb 3, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for knowing my secret

Click to collapse



Banned because cyanide and happiness is awesome.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> Banned because cyanide and happiness is awesome.

Click to collapse



banned


----------



## ErebusRaze (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm struggling to ban you because that meme is hilarious. But, alas, ban.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned for using invisible avatar. 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 3, 2013)

ErebusRaze said:


> I'm struggling to ban you because that meme is hilarious. But, alas, ban.

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz ur struggling to ban someone.

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## _akash (Feb 3, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned bcoz ur struggling to ban someone.
> 
> Sent from my Quantum computer

Click to collapse



Banned because you didnt ban the person above you.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 3, 2013)

_akash said:


> Banned because you didnt ban the person above you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because u didn't see me and razor posted on the same time.

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 3, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned because u didn't see me and razor posted on the same time.
> 
> Sent from my Quantum computer

Click to collapse



Banned because I love Pokemon


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 3, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned because I love Pokemon

Click to collapse



Banned for loving Pokemon 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because(look at picture)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 3, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned because(look at picture)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not having time


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 3, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for not having time

Click to collapse



Banned for changing avatar




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel , XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build


----------



## lasic.2000 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Ban for being I9100G user ,and sending from S3 instead of G ;p

TeamXD: Official Beta Tester 
Phone: Samsung Galaxy S II 
Mods: No MODS
Rom: CyanogenMod 10.1
Kernel: Stock CM's
Battery: Stock 1650 
Send via: Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned for having so huge signature. 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because you are secretly a spy

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Jimlarck (Feb 3, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned because you are secretly a spy
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned because you're secretly a guy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wbchristmas (Feb 3, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned because you are secretly a spy
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned for being nosy and discovering his secret!


Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------




Jimlarck said:


> Banned because you're secretly a guy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for posting at the same time as me


Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~


----------



## tshot (Feb 3, 2013)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for being nosy and discovering his secret!
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~
> ...

Click to collapse



BANNED for quoting 2 posts in one comment


----------



## _Variable (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned for only quoting 1...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned for.not.quoting 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## hondafreak513 (Feb 3, 2013)

Banning this thread for going on for 3 years and having nearly 45000 post....BAN

Sent from my X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 3, 2013)

hondafreak513 said:


> Banning this thread for going on for 3 years and having nearly 45000 post....BAN
> 
> Sent from my X10 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I have ran out of (*useless*) reasons




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel , XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 3, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because I have ran out of (*useless*) reasons
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for no it love and tolerating each pony 

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 3, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for no it love and tolerating each pony
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria

Click to collapse



Banned because devil dog is a pony :shocking:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel , XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build


----------



## hondafreak513 (Feb 3, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because devil dog is a pony :shocking:
> 
> Banned for posting to many bans
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

hondafreak513 said:


> i9100g user said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because devil dog is a pony :shocking:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## hondafreak513 (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned for being a grammer Nazi...lol

Sent from my X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 3, 2013)

hondafreak513 said:


> Banned for being a grammer Nazi...lol
> 
> Sent from my X10 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz some people lol a lot.

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 3, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned bcoz some people lol a lot.
> 
> Sent from my Quantum computer

Click to collapse



Yo dawg
 I heard you like bans so I'm banning you while you're banning so you could be banned while banning


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned for Xzibit reference

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 3, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yo dawg
> I heard you like bans so I'm banning you while you're banning so you could be banned while banning

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u banned him in a pimped out style  

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Banned cuz u banned him in a pimped out style
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned b/c banning ain't easy


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 3, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c banning ain't easy

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u jealous...

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

mhoss48 said:


> Banned cuz u jealous...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned b/c there's nothing to be jealous of


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because you are a drunker 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 3, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you are a drunker
> 
> Press the thanks button
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned b/c you told someone drunker ;p

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned b/c you told someone drunker ;p
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned b/c I think he meant drunkard


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c I think he meant drunkard

Click to collapse



Banned for not typing "Because" and instead using "b/c"

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 3, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not typing "Because" and instead using "b/c"
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned cause u banned him for silly reason... 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause u banned him for silly reason...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned b/c I totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 3, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c I totally agree :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Banned cause u banned me before... XD 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause u banned me before... XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned b/c you keep coming back


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 3, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c you keep coming back

Click to collapse



Banned cause m using my own cellular data not ur's so i can come back as many times as i want...  lol

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned for __________

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 3, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Banned for __________
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause u didnt wrote any reason 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause u didnt wrote any reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because _________. Problem?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned again for only _________

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because _________. Problem?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned cause u call urself premium potaytoman...

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> Banned again for only _________
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause u sent it from HTC explorer

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 3, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause u call urself premium potaytoman...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning two at once

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 3, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned for banning two at once
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause not ending sentence with "." (Full stop). 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause not ending sentence with "." (Full stop).
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting grammar when yours isn't any good either


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 3, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for correcting grammar when yours isn't any good either

Click to collapse



Banned cause u have written 5 instead of "S" as ur username that means u r also a dumb (kidding)...! 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ilko (Feb 3, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause u have written 5 instead of "S" as ur username that means u r also a dumb (kidding)...!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because of the poor quality of your avatar


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 3, 2013)

Ilko said:


> banned because of the poor quality of your avatar

Click to collapse



banned for the generic trait of your avatar!
what app is it that everyone uses to make these avatars :/

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned for not starting the sentence with a capital

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for the generic trait of your avatar!
> what app is it that everyone uses to make these avatars :/
> 
> Sent, just sent!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because i agree. I don't think it's an app though

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Ilko (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because I hate Pokemons

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Ilko said:


> Banned because I hate Pokemons
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because that's quite random

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Ilko (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because it's funny

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because i don't understand what's funny

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because i don't know what's funny
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned b/c you don't know anything!


----------



## Ilko (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because you know too much...

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

Ilko said:


> Banned because you know too much...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned b/c you sir are correct!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ilko (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because a Pokémon asked me to do it

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ilko said:


> Banned because a Pokémon asked me to do it
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for doing what other things tell you to do


----------



## Ilko (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because you made a Pokémon crying

Wrote from my funky phone


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 3, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I sent this from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Ilko (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because this was not a Pokémon attack

Wrote from my funky phone


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 3, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because my Impoleon told me so

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi your avatar sucks 
Banned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 3, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because Mac OS X told me my NTFS partition is dirty...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned coz you have Mac OS X

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned b/c I've got Mac osx too


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c I've got Mac osx too

Click to collapse



Banned for not being able to live without gestures


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 3, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I have Windows 8, too.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I have Windows 8, too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you just made it worse


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I have Windows 8, too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because i do too. my modified gaming computer runs smoother then win 7.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Ilko (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned because a pokémon doesn't like W8


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ilko said:


> Banned because a pokémon doesn't like W8

Click to collapse



Banned because you need a ball


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 3, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



husam666 said:


> Banned because you need a ball

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't ban anyone for such a long time.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ilko (Feb 3, 2013)

banned because there are too much *t* in your pseudo


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ilko said:


> banned because there are too much *t* in your pseudo

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't have what it takes to be a pro banner


----------



## Ilko (Feb 3, 2013)

banned because you think too much


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ilko said:


> banned because you think too much

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't help it, my brain sometimes overheat


----------



## tino_b (Feb 3, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I can't help it, my brain sometimes overheat

Click to collapse



Banned because ur brain overheats.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

tino_b said:


> Banned because ur brain overheats.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating what I just typed


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 3, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



husam666 said:


> Banned for repeating what I just typed

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you have a brain 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 3, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I also have a Nexus 7! 

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 3, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



VaderSKN said:


> Banned because I also have a Nexus 7!
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for coming from Poland! Pozdrowienia! 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Ilko (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned for using smileys

Wrote from my funky phone


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 3, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



Pattttti said:


> Banned for coming from Poland! Pozdrowienia!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Dzięki 







Ilko said:


> Banned for using smileys
> 
> Wrote from my funky phone

Click to collapse



Banned for not using smileys 

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 3, 2013)

Banned for multi quoting. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## mrcrptguy (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for multi quoting multiple quoted quotes

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## hondafreak513 (Feb 4, 2013)

mrcrptguy said:


> Banned for multi quoting multiple quoted quotes
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying quote to much.

Sent from my X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2013)

hondafreak513 said:


> Banned for saying quote to much.
> 
> Sent from my X10 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## mrcrptguy (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because death once had a near Chuck Norris experience.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

mrcrptguy said:


> Banned because death once had a near Chuck Norris experience.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned b/c Chuck Norris can build a house from the roof down


----------



## mrcrptguy (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c Chuck Norris can build a house from the roof down

Click to collapse



Banned because under Chuck Norris's beard is another fist.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned b/c a cop once pulled over Chuck Norris...that cop was lucky to leave with a warning


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because Chuck Norris took the bite in the Apple logo

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## tooter1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris took the bite in the Apple logo
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning Apple! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris took the bite in the Apple logo
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned cause I thought rajnikant has done that 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause I thought rajnikant has done that
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned b/c Chuck Norris wanted you to believe that


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c Chuck Norris wanted you to believe that

Click to collapse



Banned cause u dont have any signature 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for thinking Rajnikant did that

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for thinking Rajnikant did that
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned cause u banned me for a old post 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause u banned me for a old post
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned b/c Chuck Norris pulls open doors that say "PUSH"


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c Chuck Norris pulls open doors that say "PUSH"

Click to collapse



Banned because there was nothing related to Chuck Norris in my previous post... Use some logic... 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned because there was nothing related to Chuck Norris in my previous post... Use some logic...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned b/c nothing is unrelated to Chuck Norris


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c nothing is unrelated to Chuck Norris

Click to collapse



Banned again for not using "."  ... 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned again for not using "."  ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned b/c ending a sentence with "Chuck Norris" is the same as a full stop!


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c ending a sentence with "Chuck Norris" is the same as a full stop!

Click to collapse



Banned cause Chuck Norris is not a full stop. 
Use someother thing except chuck norris 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## predatOr (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause Chuck Norris is not a full stop.
> Use someother thing except chuck norris
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for asking to use someother thing then Chuck Norris.

PREDATOR95 ->->->->a.k.a. ->-> predatOr


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

predatOr said:


> Banned for asking to use someother thing then Chuck Norris.
> 
> PREDATOR95 ->->->->a.k.a. ->-> predatOr

Click to collapse



Banned b/c Chuck Norris will give him his just deserts. He'd better keep his head on a swivel.


----------



## predatOr (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c Chuck Norris will give him his just deserts. He'd better keep his head on a swivel.

Click to collapse



Banned for the pathetic avatar.

PREDATOR95 ->->->->a.k.a. ->-> predatOr


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

predatOr said:


> Banned for the pathetic avatar.
> 
> PREDATOR95 ->->->->a.k.a. ->-> predatOr

Click to collapse



Banned fr black ops avatar

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for the Androidify avatar

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for the Androidify avatar
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned for banning me
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating this reason again and again.


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for repeating this reason again and again.

Click to collapse



Banned for using word "again" two times!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned for using word "again" two times!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i like turtles

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because turtles are slow

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 4, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned because turtles are slow
> 
> Sent from my hTC branded muffin

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing too much.


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 4, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for knowing too much.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having the h in hTC capitalized

Sparx639


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 4, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned for not having the h in hTC capitalized
> 
> Sparx639

Click to collapse



Banned for Not having the N in Nexus 4 capitalized.


----------



## paul.n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because Alex broke Martin's iPod.
--
P>
Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 4, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned because Alex broke Martin's iPod.
> --
> P>
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I don't know either one of them


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 4, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I don't know either one of them

Click to collapse



Banned because you bought an S2 before my Xperia S.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paul.n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because of starter bread of glitches.
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 4, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Banned because you bought an S2 before my Xperia S.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz I don't know what u r talking about.:banghead:

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## Ev1dence (Feb 4, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Banned because you bought an S2 before my Xperia S.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because Chuck Norris whispered me into my ear to do so


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because you don't know the spelling of evidence 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 4, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Banned because you bought an S2 before my Xperia S.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz I had to spend my first salary somewhere XD



Razor! said:


> Banned because you don't know the spelling of evidence
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for getting a Nexus 4 even though you're in India. Me jelly! :/


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for banning someone with a nexus 4




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for hiding your signature

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## DD-Ripper (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because I make and provide signature pics

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because nobody likes disguised advertising in posts 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 4, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned because nobody likes disguised advertising in posts
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not hiding your signature:sly:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build


----------



## ididnt (Feb 4, 2013)

Are people really getting banned? If so, for how long?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for being a n00b in OT 

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 4, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for being a n00b in OT
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because u banned a noob in ot

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

banned because noobs should always be banned

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 4, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> banned because noobs should always be banned
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because if noobs were banned then this thread wouldn't been here




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
anyone can tell me what this thread means? forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## cmb3497 (Feb 4, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because if noobs were banned then this thread wouldn't been here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for poor grammar and lack of punctuation. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 4, 2013)

cmb3497 said:


> Banned for poor grammar and lack of punctuation.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having "great" knowledge of grammar and punctuation

that was auto correct though




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
anyone can tell me what this thread means? forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned cause I like potatoes

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Raymen864 (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for replying from a kitchen appliance


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned bcoz u didn't see he rooted his microwave. 

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for seeing that 

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## paul.n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because you didn't root your tree. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 4, 2013)

banned cuz i haven't banned in a week

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for missing banning

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned b/c Chuck Norris can divide a number by zero


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 4, 2013)

banned for not banning in my name

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned b/c Chuck Norris finished the Never Ending Story


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because I am feeling very bored and you are trolling  .. 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c Chuck Norris finished the Never Ending Story

Click to collapse



Banned because Chuck Norris can't beat our Rajnikanth

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris can't beat our Rajnikanth
> 
> Sent from my Quantum computer

Click to collapse



Banned b/c Chuck is a demigod and martial arts master. Rajnikanth is a actor.


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c Chuck is a demigod and martial arts master. Rajnikanth is a actor.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying rajnikant as an actor, he is all rounder and nothing is impossible for him!!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned for saying rajnikant actor he is all rounder and nothing is impossible for him!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not visiting Mars. 

_Post composed by Lewis_


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Banned for not visiting Mars.
> 
> _Post composed by Lewis_

Click to collapse



Banned cause rajnikant dosent need to go mars, mars need to come to rajnikant! 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause rajnikant dosent need to go mars, mars need to come to rajnikant!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned b/c Chuck Norris went to mars in the past, which is why there are no signs of life there


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because Rajnikanth will throw a grenade on u people and u all will die before the grenade explodes. :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for thinking Chuck Norris did that. It was Rajni

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned b/c Chuck Norris went to mars in the past, which is why there are no signs of life there

Click to collapse



Banned cause when rajnikant was playing with pebble he hit 1 pebble so hard, which was gone to space and became mars!! Lol XD 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause when rajnikant was playing with pebble he hit 1 pebble so hard, which was gone to space and became mars!! Lol XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Chuck Norris founded NASA by throwing astronauts into space


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Chuck Norris founded NASA by throwing astronauts into space

Click to collapse



Banned cause chuck norris was a boy adopted by rajnikant!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause chuck norris was a boy adopted by rajnikant!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because when Chuck Norris was born, the doctor was killed... And that was the last time anybody slapped Chuck Norris


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because when Chuck Norris was born, the doctor was killed... And that was the last time anybody slapped Chuck Norris

Click to collapse



Banned cause writing something which doesn't make any sense and using word "was" instead of "were"... 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause writing something which doesn't make any sense and using word "was" instead of "were"...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for making yourself look like a fool. There was no "were" in that post


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for making yourself look like a fool. There was no "were" in that post

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for making yourself look like a fool. There was no "were" in that post

Click to collapse



Banned cause u r fool, i said that to use were instead of was (after they were comes) go to 1-2 grade and learn singular and plural...!!!   

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for doing the same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because Justice Friends > Dexter

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause u r fool, i said that to use were instead of was (after they were comes) go to 1-2 grade and learn singular and plural...!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for foolery. Were is used after plural words. You can't say the doctor were... duh


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because Justice Friends > Dexter
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned you for double posting and banned me for misreading doctor as doctors 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for correcting him

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned for correcting him
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned cause telling me thing which I know already!


Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for bad grammer

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause telling me thing which I know already!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know anything uncless Chuck Norris wants you to know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned for being late

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for being late
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banged. I'm bored of banning

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned because you love Dexter 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because you don't know anything uncless Chuck Norris wants you to know

Click to collapse



Banned cause telling me lie before u wrote doctors and then edited post, huh fool idiot see proof below i captured a screenshot at that time luckily   

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Banged for banging... Ban...

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you love Dexter
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because it's me?? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 4, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because it's me??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz even if it is you, i ban you 

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz even if it is you, i ban you
> 
> Sent, just sent!!!

Click to collapse



Get your ban and get out 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because you don't know anything uncless Chuck Norris wants you to know

Click to collapse



Banned cause telling me lie before u wrote doctors and then edited post, huh fool idiot see proof below i captured a screenshot at that time luckily   

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause telling me lie before u wrote doctors and then edited post, huh fool idiot see proof below i captured a screenshot at that time luckily
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because that's stupid

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because that's stupid
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause u r stupid"

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause u r stupid"
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be allowed to post here

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't be allowed to post here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause u have no right to stop me ur not OP, huh

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned cause u have no right to stop me ur not OP, huh
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I own the OT 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I own the OT
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for owning OT 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned for owning OT
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because there are 5 senior mods and 2 admins looking for you. You'd better run 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because there are 5 senior mods and 2 admins looking for you. You'd better run
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me, show me 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned for telling me, show me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm just warning you 
Banned 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 4, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> I'm just warning you
> Banned
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for warning me  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 4, 2013)

banned cuz i wanna sell mY bike

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i wanna sell mY bike
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't sell bike.. bike sells you


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 4, 2013)

what it does is ban yu!

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Gurjot95 (Feb 4, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> what it does is ban yu!
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for writing yu instead of you.


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned cuz I may

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz I may
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned b/c May is three months away


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz I may
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned because I've just noticed that I have working BLN on my SGS+ 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I don't use BLN

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



master5hake said:


> Banned b/c May is three months away

Click to collapse



Banned for being faster than me!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I just lol'd

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 4, 2013)

Banned I don't know what that thingy is lol

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



elzimmer said:


> Banned I don't know what that thingy is lol
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for being ignorant.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## bbrad (Feb 5, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for being ignorant.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling him ignorant 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned for having too many b s in your name

Sent from the Death Star


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 5, 2013)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for having too many b s in your name
> 
> Sent from the Death Star

Click to collapse



Banned because Oklahoma sucks!!!


----------



## toskabab (Feb 5, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because Oklahoma sucks!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cause I was born in Oklahoma


----------



## paul.n (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because of my birthday
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 5, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> banned because noobs should always be banned
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



A.K.A. you  banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned for being a potato

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 5, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



gmaster1 said:


> A.K.A. you  banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Do you have proof that I am a noob?






Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for being a potato
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for sending from your pet


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned coz i can not think of a reason to ban you

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because Internet Explorer sucks 










sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
anyone can tell me what this thread is? forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned for being funny.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for being funny.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned coz the fallen thought of Megatron as his pet and he killed him XD


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz the fallen thought of Megatron as his pet and he killed him XD

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz u too love Pokemon. 

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because lots of ppl like pokemon or atleast the game 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned for stating the obvious

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 5, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for stating the obvious
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because u stole Rajnikanth's pet.

Sent from my Quantum computer


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 5, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned because u stole Rajnikanth's pet.
> 
> Sent from my Quantum computer

Click to collapse



Banned for using Quantum computer. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 5, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned bacause you are sorry for your english.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 5, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned bacause you are sorry for your english.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because of using xda premium.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2013)

Aldokazer said:


> Banned because of using xda premium.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz I use it too.
u jelly? 

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because I'm using xda HD!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria


----------



## hondafreak513 (Feb 5, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I'm using xda HD!
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself, like the banning banner you are..

Sent from my X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned for confusing me

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## paul.n (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because of spaghetti tacos. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 5, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I'm waiting on the SGS2 Jelly Bean Update...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 5, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I'm waiting on the SGS2 Jelly Bean Update...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because im waiting for 4 .2




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
anyone can tell me what this thread is? forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 5, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Do you have proof that I am a noob?
> 
> well. the fact that youve been banned 999,999,999 times before is surely a sign of noobiness.
> 
> Banned for sending from your pet

Click to collapse











Myself5 said:


> Banned because I'm waiting on the SGS2 Jelly Bean Update...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because i dont care!!!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned for not caring

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## CooLoL1999 (Feb 5, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for not caring
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned coz I dont care to!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because you are being inhuman 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 5, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because im waiting for 4 .2
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned you all for not banning my post:what:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
anyone can tell me what this thread is? forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 5, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned you all for not banning my post:what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for linking to the Brony thread in your signature

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for linking to the Brony thread in your signature
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned for your ironical ban!


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for your ironical ban!

Click to collapse



Banned for modifying signature




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
anyone can tell me what this thread is? forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2013)

banned coz i forgot to bold it


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because abcd

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned for only knowing 4 letters of the alphabet 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because abcb (any body can ban ) 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because I don't have any reason to ban you 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## X1r0N (Feb 5, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for using colors


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against colors


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who was discriminating against colours 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned for the weird rhyming signature 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 5, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned for the weird rhyming signature
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for posting at midnight:what:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 5, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for posting at midnight:what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not midnight here

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## paul.n (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because it is midnight in Midnightland. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## tnpapadakos (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned because being banned is hip

I hate crapple


----------



## xmv540 (Feb 5, 2013)

tnpapadakos said:


> Banned because being banned is hip
> 
> I hate crapple

Click to collapse



Banned cause now your hip

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 5, 2013)

banned for saying hip.
thats not cool

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 5, 2013)

Banned for banning in the Post What Your Doing thread


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned for omfg (oh my flying guerillas)

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria


----------



## toskabab (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned for having monkey sex.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 6, 2013)

toskabab said:


> Banned for having monkey sex.

Click to collapse



That is disturbing banned for being a perv 

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 6, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> That is disturbing banned for being a perv
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria

Click to collapse



Banned for being disturbed


----------



## brewy (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned coz you like baboons blue asses lol 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned for poor trolling
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned for knowing what color their asses are, I guess we know who really likes baboons now: you. 

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




i9100g user said:


> Banned for poor trolling
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to the punch and telling the truth.


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 6, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



i9100g user said:


> Banned because im waiting for 4 .2
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Sammy moved the release date for S2 in Germany the 5th time...

EDIT: I meaned the Jelly Bean Update.. Sorry for that 

@Pre-Poster: Banned because I'm fkn Insane !!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because Sammy moved the release date for S2 in Germany the 5th time...
> 
> 
> @Pre-Poster: Banned because I'm fkn Insane !!!
> ...

Click to collapse



S2??? wow Germany is outdated...banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 6, 2013)

Seriously? S2? Wow.

BTW gmaster1, banned for seeking the Troof.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Seriously? S2? Wow.
> 
> BTW gmaster1, banned for seeking the Troof.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



...does anyone know where i got my sig from...game reference...no one? banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...does anyone know where i got my sig from...game reference...no one? banned
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because no one cares


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...does anyone know where i got my sig from...game reference...no one? banned
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a reference that is kinda unknown :/


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 6, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for giving a reference that is kinda unknown :/

Click to collapse



Banned because u have to banner the person above.

Sent from my 


         Quantum Computer **top secret project**


----------



## mmichal2 (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned for fun.


----------



## sawa92 (Feb 6, 2013)

banned for making 10 posts here.


----------



## paul.n (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned because of flying meatballs on fire. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned because of flying meatballs on fire.
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM

Click to collapse



Banned for banning 7 people




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 6, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I corrected my EPIC writing fault and anybody thinks the S2 is not released in Germany 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## paul.n (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned because of jelly bean rain over USA. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I corrected my EPIC writing fault and anybody thinks the S2 is not released in Germany
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting your epic writing fault and everybody for believing




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## mmichal2 (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned for ban flood.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 6, 2013)

mmichal2 said:


> Banned for ban flood.

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be getting your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 6, 2013)

Tpam posts a lot


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 6, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Tpam posts a lot

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 6, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



jumper62 said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning anti-banner.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## -Falco (Feb 6, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for banning anti-banner.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for making dinosaurs extinct.

Tbh when I saw this thread on author forums OT my first reaction was, "why are people intentionally banning themselves?" Then I realized what it actually was lol

-------------------------------------
ROM: All-star ROM v7
Kernel: Lighting
Radio: LB7 blaze
-------------------------------------
I'm trying to make an app, message if you are willing to help!
-------------------------------------


----------



## brewy (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned for making apps and wanting help 

sent from a brewbomb ace


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 6, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned for making apps and wanting help
> 
> sent from a brewbomb ace

Click to collapse



Banned because I play basketball

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 6, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



Kabir Saxena said:


> Banned because I play basketball
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Unbanned because I love basketball <3

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Unbanned because I love basketball <3
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because you like basketball

Sparx639


----------



## lasic.2000 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Basketball is ******* awesome so shut up and You know what?  BANNNNNN!  

TeamXD: Official Beta Tester 
Phone: Samsung Galaxy S II 
Mods: No MODS
Rom: CyanogenMod 10.1
Kernel: Stock CM's
Battery: Stock 1650 
Send via: Tapatalk


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned for having a long tapatalk signature

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for having a long tapatalk signature
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Banned for red signature




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 6, 2013)

guys...First of all my sig is from potaytoman seeks the TROOOOOF!

banned for (k)not knowing *BA DUM TSS*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned cause I don't think I've ever heard of that game. I'm assuming it's either a flash or indie game

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 6, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned cause I don't think I've ever heard of that game. I'm assuming it's either a flash or indie game
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's 99% a make believe game.. XD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned because squirtles picture looks sad

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because squirtles picture looks sad
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pfft...its ART you BANNED N00B

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned for being rude to a noob

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 6, 2013)

banned for being nice to n00bs

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned because you are using CM10 wallpaper as your Avatar

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned for not sleeping and posting at night




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## paul.n (Feb 6, 2013)

Banned for banning...with boomerang bans. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned for banning...with boomerang bans.
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM

Click to collapse



Banned for being offline




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for being offline
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned therefore you are


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Everyone is banned by me

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Everyone is banned by me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



banned because im ill...very...ill...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## tsg89 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for being banned

Sent from my HTC One VX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 7, 2013)

tsg89 said:


> Banned for being banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC One VX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules and having 10 posts before you post here 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 7, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not following the rules and having 10 posts before you post here
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for vanishing!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for almost having 2000 posts

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 7, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for almost having 2000 posts
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned coz at least 1000 of them are OT


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you spoke the truth.

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 7, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I don't care about the truth... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 7, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I don't care about the truth...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using my default XDA app signature that I changed


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for always being above me.

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for always being above me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because that sounds wrong


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for seeing the wrong in that

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for changing user name




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for changing user name
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because I was alert not stalking




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because I was alert not stalking
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you can do both


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because I changed my username

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for changing the username and now becoming a "Driver" 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for changing the username and now becoming a "Driver"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't get the joke


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you thought that was a joke




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned "chalak" as he couldn't get the joke...

In Hindi "chalak" means "Driver" 

An now I ban TPAM because he came in between our conversation 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because your in three word story and the person above me

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you did not noticed that I am all over XDA 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for owning a nexus 4 in Bangalore India 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for not telling your current city 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because i too am in Bangalore India

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned "chalak" as he couldn't get the joke...
> 
> In Hindi "chalak" means "Driver"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he is Indian and dosent understand hindi

Banned for having conversation here



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you got me wrong ... I know Hindi but Kabir doesn't 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for knowing Hindi 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for not knowing Hindi 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you got me wrong ... I know Hindi but Kabir doesn't
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because you got me wrong I said "he" not you




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for making him get u wrong

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you are true and banning me when I.am.already banned 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because we know you sent it from bangalore and through a Galaxy y




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*




---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for making him get u wrong
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for posting wrong information, I own  a Nexus 4 and Galaxy fit 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned 
How did u know i sent it from galaxy y

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for posting wrong information, I own  a Nexus 4 and Galaxy fit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because I was talking about darkshadow




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you banned me for correct reason 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because i really do have nothing better to do today 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because I was talking about darkshadow
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did u know i sent it from galaxy y
Banned for knowing

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for owing Galaxy y

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for not owning galaxy y

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How did u know i sent it from galaxy y
> Banned for knowing
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for asking me "how do I know"




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for not telling me

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for asking him

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not telling me
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for "smooth"




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for skipping my post 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for skipping my post
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping post in the letter thread




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because u know i am younger than you 
How r ppl getting to know all this

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you are noob ...
We all are ghost who are behind you 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you are noob ...
> We all are ghost who are behind you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because u joined xda after him




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because Im a ghost hunter

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you couldn't get us 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because u know i am younger than you
> How r ppl getting to know all this
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz its not necessary you are younger




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because Tpam always skip my post 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for sending from galaxy s3 being s2 user 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because Tpam always skip my post
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because I am always the "TPAM"




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you always come in between the conversation 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you always come in between the conversation
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for not being coke..:screwy:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because your right 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because *you're

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for telling him right 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because *you're
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because no one likes your pic

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because *you're
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting of topic in last letter thread

Also banned tpam for being tpam



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you are always skipping the post above you 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you are always skipping the post above you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned TPAM because I didn't skip




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you did sometimes 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for realizing that

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for realizing that
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for editing and removing maid




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because it was a predictive text mistake
Banned for realizing i did that

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because it was a predictive text mistake
> Banned for realizing i did that
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me twice




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for banning me once

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for banning me once
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong word




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*




---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------

Banned coz I didnt edit even if I edited day would have ended with Y not E




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because it happens sometimes 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because it happens sometimes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because Tpam showed his white teeth 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned cause TPAM didn't show his white teeth 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because the thread in your Sig is a great thread imo

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you are brony and a part of that thread which is present in the sig of tpam

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because 'Chalak' doesn't mean driver. It means 'clever' in Hindi.
Banned for bad Hindi 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because 'Chalak' doesn't mean driver. It means 'clever' in Hindi.
> Banned for bad Hindi
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



LOL that is chalaak not chalak is something like "viman ka chalak"(plane's pilot)

So banned xD



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because u too r an indian

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because u too r an indian
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone on the basis of 'race'

Racist! 



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because i can't be racist as i too am an Indian

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for accusing someone of racism and double banned because Chalak means clever and not driver.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because your username isn't too good even if it means clever

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for being right




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for criticizing my username

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for criticizing my username
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't criticize your user name




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 7, 2013)

banned cuz u should...

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for not capitalizing the B and for also using "cuz".

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for your user name. . Sounds like alzhiemers


Banned brawny for posting first :banghead:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for your user name. . Sounds like alzhiemers
> 
> 
> Banned brawny for posting first :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't tell if "brawny" is intentionally spelt that way or a mistake

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because I can't tell if "brawny" is intentionally spelt that way or a mistake
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for not using a full stop.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for being chalaak:sly: and pointing that out. 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for being chalaak:sly: and pointing that out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz as mentioned earlier he's a chalak not chalaak.. XD


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz as mentioned earlier he's a chalak not chalaak.. XD

Click to collapse



 Banned for being really chalaak 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for understanding Hindi 

Now you guys are turning "Chalaak" 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for understanding Hindi
> 
> Now you guys are turning "Chalaak"
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned coz he will understand since he is from India as well 
Only we get replaced labelled phones like I9100G, HTC One S Ville C2


----------



## conanFX (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for being a senior member

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned coz there's no senior junior here


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz there's no senior junior here

Click to collapse



Banned because you got me ...

Bhut dimag hain Tere ko ... 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz there's no senior junior here

Click to collapse



Banned because I've got seniority over all of you!!


----------



## conanFX (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for using ugliest profile picture


----------



## tino_b (Feb 7, 2013)

conanFX said:


> Banned for using ugliest profile picture

Click to collapse



Banned for not having profile picture...

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

tino_b said:


> Banned for not having profile picture...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that I  needed to BAN


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for not changing the boring profile picture 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not changing the boring profile picture
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding the value of a cup


----------



## conanFX (Feb 7, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for banning someone that I  needed to BAN

Click to collapse




 Banned for not banning the above member






master5hake said:


> Banned for not understanding the value of a cup

Click to collapse



Banned for repeatedly banning xda members


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

conanFX said:


> Banned for not banning the above member
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because this whole thread is full of repeatedly banned xda members. duh


----------



## conanFX (Feb 7, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because this whole thread is full of repeatedly banned xda members. duh

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding clearly what I wrote


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

conanFX said:


> Banned for not understanding clearly what I wrote

Click to collapse



Banned for being unclear


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 7, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for being unclear

Click to collapse



Banned coz you need to see this starting from 4:26


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for being unclear

Click to collapse




Banned for having a number in your username





conanFX said:


> Banned for not understanding clearly what I wrote

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be getting your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you need to see this starting from 4:26

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

Banned for being a brony and sucking at the last letter game


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for saying I suck!
It's hard to think of words beginning with Y all the time

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for not getting a word starting with Y 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you used "Yellow-grey"

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for not getting a word starting with Y
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for asking why


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for being slow

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because he wasn't asking fool


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because he wasn't asking fool

Click to collapse



Banned because you are asking for it


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you are not.asking for it 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you used "Yellow-grey"
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because I never used yellow grey that was shake guy

And banned the one who posted above me too 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because I never used yellow grey that was shake guy
> 
> And banned the one who posted above me too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being slow

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me slow:beer:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against adverbs. What'd they ever do to u.


What's wrong with yellow-grey


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for discriminating against adverbs. What'd they ever do to u.
> 
> 
> What's wrong with yellow-grey

Click to collapse



Banned because they end with Ys


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for discriminating against adverbs. What'd they ever do to u.
> 
> 
> What's wrong with yellow-grey

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I was discriminating someone said that I had used yellow grey when I hadn't




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for thinking I was discriminating someone said that I had used yellow grey when I hadn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're James May (however his name is spelt)


----------



## roman.zidik (Feb 7, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being slow

Click to collapse



banned for being fast


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

roman.zidik said:


> banned for being fast

Click to collapse



Banned for the beginners luck making me above you -no homo-


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the beginners luck making me above you -no homo-

Click to collapse



Banned because that was very homo lol


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

roman.zidik said:


> banned for being fast

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593 


And ban the above for being quick and using "lol"

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for editing you posts secretly


----------



## domini99 (Feb 7, 2013)

banned for being in this tread, only normal people should be in here.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned for being in this tread, only normal people should be in here.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



Banned because banana bans should only be used by the banana mafia members


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because you keep hitting your head :banghead:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## domini99 (Feb 7, 2013)

>sudo apt get install superbanner
source http://superbanner.com
5,879 mb
are you sure you want to continue? (Y,n)
>y
downloading superbanner.tar.gz
unpacking superbanner.tar.gz
setting triggers for superbanner
rest taking place now
>superbanner
syntax is: superbanner [-option] [-power] [-username/location of user]
-option;
  -bananaban
  -megapotatoban
  -megapotatoasterbananaban

-power;
  -weak
  -strong
  -hard
  -awesome
  -bananapower
>superbanner -megapotatoasterbananaban -bananapower -the person above me
busy...
you selected very strong tools. are you sure? (Y/n)
>y
SUCCES! person above you banned.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> >sudo apt get install superbanner
> source http://superbanner.com
> 5,879 mb
> are you sure you want to continue? (Y,n)
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that wasn't funny.

Sparx639


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because I thought it was good

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because that wasn't funny.
> 
> Sparx639

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought I was the only one


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I thought I was the only one

Click to collapse



banned because i'm with you too


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

master5hake said:


> banned because i'm with you too

Click to collapse



Banned for Avril Lavigne song


----------



## paul.n (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned because of jellified flying potato-tomato hybrids which have spider legs and baboons' tatoo on their back, but they don't like *ban*anas because they want to ban you while eating a purple alien without a hat with few pink pies on their heads which don't look tasty, but some people may like them. This hybridized thing actually banned you while you were reading this. And you can't escape its red eye look which is drilling through your soul while detaching your arms and legs and putting them into blender... Just banned. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## domini99 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because that wasn't funny.
> 
> Sparx639

Click to collapse











husam666 said:


> Banned because I thought I was the only one

Click to collapse











master5hake said:


> banned because i'm with you too

Click to collapse



yaay plan suceeded! annoy everybody 

oh yeah, at the person above me,
you're banned.

only unbanned if it is blendtec blender.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

Banned for putting too much effort into banning


----------



## Nbsss (Feb 8, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for putting too much effort into banning

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the opposite


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 8, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> Banned for doing the opposite

Click to collapse



Banned for following my footsteps, although way behind


----------



## qocarekeri (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a red solo cup avatar 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 8, 2013)

qocarekeri said:


> Banned for having a red solo cup avatar
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making out with cats


----------



## qocarekeri (Feb 8, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for making out with cats

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing a grueling (sp?) light saber battle when he sees one. That's the kiss of death right there. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a nexus 4

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

Unbanned


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not following the rules were banning not unbanning

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 





what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _* "All my life I had one dream to achieve many many goals" *_​


----------



## Adizzzle (Feb 8, 2013)

tingtingin said:


> Banned for not following the rules were banning not unbanning
> 
> Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for caring about unbanning




         :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who cared 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Gnutian (Feb 8, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for banning someone who cared
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned, meh too lazy...


----------



## Adizzzle (Feb 8, 2013)

HardDisk said:


> Banned, meh too lazy...

Click to collapse



Banned, I need a cheeseburger




         :beer: "We can't stop here, this is Bat Country!" :beer:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I just had bacon.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Adizzzle (Feb 8, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I just had bacon.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



I'd say you are banned but you just ate bacon. 
I can't ban a fellow bacon lover! Egads!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 8, 2013)

Adizzzle said:


> I'd say you are banned but you just ate bacon.
> I can't ban a fellow bacon lover! Egads!

Click to collapse



banned for lack of conviction


----------



## Awesoham (Feb 8, 2013)

master5hake said:


> banned for lack of conviction

Click to collapse



Banned for even bothering with conviction.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## paul.n (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because of pink slime 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in Latvia
Havnt heard of it

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for living in Latvia
> Havnt heard of it
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not having heard of Latvia

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for coming back today 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I "know"




         sent fromXperia sT21i


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for 'knowing'

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 8, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for 'knowing'
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because 


         u will never know 



Sent from my 


         Quantum Computer **top secret project**


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for spoilers

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned for spoilers
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Banned because u have none.


Sent from my 


         Quantum Computer **top secret project**


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning a spoiler banner 

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
_____________________________________
 _* "All my life I had one dream to achieve many many goals" *_​


----------



## Nbsss (Feb 8, 2013)

tingtingin said:


> Banned for banning a spoiler banner
> 
> Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
> _____________________________________
> _* "All my life I had one dream to achieve many many goals" *_​

Click to collapse



Banned for using the b-word three times


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> Banned for using the b-word three times

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a signature.

Sparx639


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 8, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned for not having a signature.
> 
> Sparx639

Click to collapse



Banned for having one.

Sent from my 


         Quantum Computer **top secret project**


----------



## dabeez98 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for having an xda account

Sent from my ultra razorsharp energic Galaxy S2.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having one too

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned the post above and below me for getting banned and for banning me




         sent fromXperia sT21i


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me before i post 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 8, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned the post above and below me for getting banned and for banning me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you asked for it!


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 8, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you asked for it!

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow
And for not banning person above you




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because u didn't ban the person above u which is me


Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because u didn't ban the person above u which is me
> 
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being totally wrong




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for accusing someone for being wrong

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## derPianist (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't get the sense of this thread here  How does this work?


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 8, 2013)

derPianist said:


> I don't get the sense of this thread here  How does this work?

Click to collapse



Banned because you made a mistake 




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 8, 2013)

derPianist said:


> I don't get the sense of this thread here  How does this work?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not making him understand 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for wanting to help noobs

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
_____________________________________
 _* "All my life I had one dream to achieve many many goals" *_​


----------



## derPianist (Feb 8, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Okay. Got it. 

Banned for bashing noobs like me. 


*via my ∞ awesome Nexus 4*
Ready for more Android awesomeness? ...check this out!


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for accepting you are *noob*




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## domini99 (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having everything stock.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 8, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for accepting you are *noob*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having I9100g name instead of I9100

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 8, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you ban him.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are you

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because you are you
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because you are too


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 8, 2013)

Smhh banned because I'm bucking tired

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 8, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Smhh banned because I'm bucking tired
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for bucking


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 8, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned for bucking

Click to collapse



banned because...ah forget it *sneeze* im too ill to *sneeze* ...to ban...i will be ba*sneeze* ...i will be banning when im better...*sneeze*...should be in a couple of *sneeze*...of days...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you cannot *sneeze* ....here




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 8, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because you cannot *sneeze* ....here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i sneeze on you because its the new banning.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 8, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because this is not tasty 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 8, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned Because lolwut

Sent from my BMW E30 using XDA App


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 8, 2013)

Bnned because i say so

Sent from my MB855 running AT&T using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for posting 57 mins earlier than me

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## korado (Feb 8, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for posting 57 mins earlier than me
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned for counting minutes

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cuz tapatalk tells me

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## korado (Feb 8, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz tapatalk tells me
> 
> Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^

Click to collapse



Banned cuz tapatalk can't talk 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not making sense

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
_____________________________________
 _* "All my life I had one dream to achieve many many goals" *_​


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 8, 2013)

tingtingin said:


> Banned for not making sense
> 
> Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
> _____________________________________
> _* "All my life I had one dream to achieve many many goals" *_​

Click to collapse



Banned for worrying about the condition of my phone


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because of pickle 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 8, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because of pickle
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for using an improper hyphen and six words in the Three Word Story thread


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 9, 2013)

banned for no reason...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 9, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> banned for no reason...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for no reason...

Sent from my 


         Quantum Computer **top secret project**


----------



## MeS117 (Feb 9, 2013)

.salil. said:


> banned for no reason...
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not using an uppercase letter at the beginning of your sentence. Just fooling, iwouldntreallybanbecauseinallhonestidontknowhowandmybanwouldnotbebasedoffofsolidreasonsoisitalovelydayoristhewebsitethedeliciouswan?


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 9, 2013)

Banned for typing a bunch of letters with no meaning. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## MeS117 (Feb 9, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for typing a bunch of letters with no meaning.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for missing the meaning of all those letters... and for your bad english.

Kidding, once again.


----------



## AlexCoolBoss (Feb 9, 2013)

MeS117 said:


> Banned for missing the meaning of all those letters... and for your bad english.
> 
> Kidding, once again.

Click to collapse



Banned for kidding

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vigoos (Feb 9, 2013)

AlexCoolBoss said:


> Banned for kidding
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting full-stop.

Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e running Farrago v2 by vigoos using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 9, 2013)

vigoos said:


> Banned for not putting full-stop.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e running Farrago v2 by vigoos using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for putting full stop




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 9, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for putting full stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting full stop.

Sent from my 


         Quantum Computer **top secret project**


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 9, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned for not putting full stop.
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being(not being innovative) Apple in banning




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

Banned because bannana.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 9, 2013)

Banned because apple is not banana




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## gnustomp (Feb 9, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because apple is not banana
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because fruits were introduced to the thread.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 9, 2013)

gnustomp said:


> Banned because fruits were introduced to the thread.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



banned for having a N00BIE avatar. you N00B 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 9, 2013)

Banned for calling someone a noob


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 9, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for calling someone a noob

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a signature on the app

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 9, 2013)

Banned for being tpam


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 9, 2013)

Banned for banning an user with an unicorn pic

Sent from my MB855 running AT&T using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 9, 2013)

Banned because I don't see anyone with a unicorn picture

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 9, 2013)

Banned because i am ban you

Sent from my phone using XDA Premium app


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 9, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because i am ban you
> 
> Sent from my phone using XDA Premium app

Click to collapse



Banned for bad grammar.

Sent using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 9, 2013)

Banned for banning the person above you with a very bad reason

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 9, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for banning the person above you with a very bad reason
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



banned coz i'm under the damn weather and am feeling grumpy 

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## Coug76 (Feb 9, 2013)

Banned for being a Grumpy Gus.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## gnustomp (Feb 9, 2013)

Coug76 said:


> Banned for being a Grumpy Gus.
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement

Click to collapse



Banned because human influenza is OP.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 9, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because the rules told me so.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 9, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because the rules told me so.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pushover


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 9, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I don't know what a "pushover" is..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I don't know what a "pushover" is..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because i feel better now! and yes, i am changing topic perpousely...how do you spell that again...porpose or perpous? forget it...just banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 10, 2013)

banned for just not using auto correct

Sent from my rooted GameBoy Color!!! ^¬^


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned for that. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 10, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for that.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for being sorry.

Sent from my Quantum computer.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned for not felling sorry 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned for some reason. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 10, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for some reason.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason.

Sent from my 


         Quantum Computer **top secret project**


----------



## hell_lock (Feb 10, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned for no reason.
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

Banned cuz u hav to giv reason

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 10, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because the reason is high securely.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 10, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because the reason is high securely.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not myself




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## husam666 (Feb 10, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because you are not myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because we all come undone from time to time in different ways as well

Brought to you by Captain Obvious


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned because you are "Captain obvious

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## husam666 (Feb 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you are "Captain obvious
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because I find the amount of bb tags in your sig disturbing


----------



## mnishamk (Feb 10, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I find the amount of bb tags in your sig disturbing

Click to collapse



Banned because I banned you. 
Actually banned because you banned someone else

Sent from my badass MiniPro using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 10, 2013)

mnishamk said:


> Banned because I banned you.
> Actually banned because you banned someone else
> 
> Sent from my badass MiniPro using XDA

Click to collapse



banned for a ban reason, not good enough!

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 10, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for a ban reason, not good enough!
> 
> Sent, just sent!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because search is not working on xda




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned because it happens monthly I think

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## crazymister (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned for banning

Sent from my Xperia LT30p using XDA Premium app.

Did I help? Then please press the thanks button


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 10, 2013)

crazymister said:


> Banned for banning
> 
> Sent from my Xperia LT30p using XDA Premium app.
> 
> Did I help? Then please press the thanks button

Click to collapse



Banned for being crazy  Mr




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## ciachunito (Feb 10, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for being crazy  Mr
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for just being


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned because you shouldn't be in Off Topic yet and should be gaining your first 10 posts elsewhere

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 10, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is a blur on tapatalk.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned for using the phone I want 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 10, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for using the phone I want
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because the phone I want to use hasn't released




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 10, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because the phone I want to use hasn't released
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanna know what phone that is.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned for curiosity


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned because search is back

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 10, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because search is back
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned because i can ban again!!!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i can ban again!!!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right:thumbup::thumbup:::beer::beer::beer::beer:




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 10, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because you are right:thumbup::thumbup:::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i am right!!!:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::banghead::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 10, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because thats too much beer for you
...
Don't be rude and share it with others 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## kRYySTy (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned because i don't like your phone)


Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 10, 2013)

kRYySTy said:


> Banned because i don't like your phone)
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium

Click to collapse



do not post in off topic yet.
there is a 10 post rule that you should already know and follow.
until you get 10 posts that may help people then off topic is not for you.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## sewer56lol (Feb 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> do not post in off topic yet.
> there is a 10 post rule that you should already know and follow.
> until you get 10 posts that may help people then off topic is not for you.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that. xD

They should change it to 10 thanks and this rule only applies to posting in development sections.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 10, 2013)

sewer56lol said:


> Banned for saying that. xD
> 
> They should change it to 10 thanks and this rule only applies to posting in development sections.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



YEAH! then i can stop posting and seeing posts like mine...banned for making me think!.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned for thinking 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Shryvone21 (Feb 11, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for thinking
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Ban for playing an amazing game 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 11, 2013)

Shryvone21 said:


> Ban for playing an amazing game
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for calling this an amazing game. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because I got a droid incredible today for hacking 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 11, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I got a droid incredible today for hacking
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are one lucky brony 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because being brony isn't lucky

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 11, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because being brony isn't lucky
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because it is now Chinese Lunar New Year! 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned for saying Chinese

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"Google took 4 years to reach android 4.0.4 and apple to reach android 1.6"_​


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned for the grammatical errors in your signature.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## arif41 (Feb 11, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for the grammatical errors in your signature.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for burned basketball

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 11, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for a reason I forgot.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## paul.n (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned for next thousand of similar threads.
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 11, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I want it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## arif41 (Feb 11, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I want it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for ban me

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 11, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> Banned for ban me
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini

Click to collapse



Banned for banning out of retaliation 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for banning out of retaliation
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for using a big word.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## arif41 (Feb 11, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for using a big word.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not using capital on first word

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 11, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> Banned for not using capital on first word
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting a full stop yourself!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because I am at school , writing this from a school, and having nothing to do!


----------



## hell_lock (Feb 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Banned because I am at school , writing this from a school, and having nothing to do!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ur a kiddo

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because you are a kiddo too 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## arif41 (Feb 11, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you are a kiddo too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned because you're assassin

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## paul.n (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because of crowd next to Q7hq.
--
Pⁿ>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 11, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned because of crowd next to Q7hq.
> --
> Pⁿ>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no clue what Q7hq is

Sparx639


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because you are skull ...

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## mnishamk (Feb 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for a ban reason, not good enough!
> 
> Sent, just sent!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I think my reason is better

Sent from my badass MiniPro using XDA


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 11, 2013)

banned because it isn't so ... 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because I just had pizza 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 11, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I just had pizza
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanted that pizza.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because I finished all of it. 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Truitt.Jack (Feb 11, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for red signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for no reason

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 11, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I finished all of it.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz then you could have got me another.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mnishamk (Feb 11, 2013)

Aldokazer said:


> Banned bcoz then you could have got me another.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because your not last anymore


----------



## paul.n (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned for misspelling "you're".
--
Pⁿ>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 11, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned for misspelling "you're".
> --
> Pⁿ>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM

Click to collapse



Banned for making ppl count their mistakes.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sewer56lol (Feb 11, 2013)

Aldokazer said:


> Banned for making ppl count their mistakes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for lol reason.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned for banning him with a lol reason 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 11, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I bricked my phone and got a new one 

Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2


----------



## paul.n (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned with a ban which you can't read. Because it isn't here.
--
Pⁿ>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is very ugly 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 11, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because your is cool 

Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2


----------



## paul.n (Feb 11, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because your avatar is very ugly
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned; thank you! 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## arif41 (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned for ban someone who banned me

Sent from my ST15i


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> Banned for ban someone who banned me
> 
> Sent from my ST15i

Click to collapse



banned for banning someone that was banning someone that banned you.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because twilight sparkle gets wings :0

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

banned 'cos BORING -.-

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 11, 2013)

banned coz i changed my system font to Darlien and it looks awesome!! 

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i changed my system font to Darlien and it looks awesome!!
> 
> Sent, just sent!!!

Click to collapse



banned coz
GIMMIE SCREENSHOT

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned cause I'm not even sure on how to change system font

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 11, 2013)

Based cuz u don't know how to change system don't

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"Your signature has been granted superuser permissions"_​


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

banned for misspelling font

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 11, 2013)

banned coz changing font is an option in my stock SGS2 settings.
I think the app used is flipfont though.

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because I got a Droid incredible

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Al3xxxinho (Feb 11, 2013)

Bane'd !


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 11, 2013)

banned for adding more ponies here :/

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Al3xxxinho said:


> Bane'd !
> View attachment 1721524

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the wrong thread
This is not the bane thread


Sent from my SGH-I747 using
 :thumbdown: Crapatalk fail app 2 :thumbdown:

:banghead:


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for adding more ponies here :/
> 
> Sent, just sent!!!

Click to collapse



 Banned because ponies are a good thing. And thanks for your reply

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## klvnhng (Feb 11, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you spoke the truth.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for having a colourful signature.  

Sent by carrier pigeon using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 11, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> Banned for having a colourful signature.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning an old ban.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 11, 2013)

banned for making me feel old...

Sent from my rooted Typewriter!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because i am old, compared to most on here 

_ "Wit is educated insolence."
- Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

banned for being old.
im 13 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned for being old.
> im 13
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



Banned for being more than a third of my age 

_ "Wit is educated insolence."
- Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 11, 2013)

banned for being old

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for being more than a third of my age
> 
> _ "Wit is educated insolence."
> - Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _

Click to collapse



Banned because im young still...21!
You will never get my real age! I could be younger or older...because we all know that 21 is ALWAYS a lie on the interwebs

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 11, 2013)

banned for admiting u lied?

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned cuz your prifile pict...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sewer56lol (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because your pic is nothing lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned because ponies ROCK!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## torq1337 (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned becouse of tooo much "lol" words... yeah, your nickname too...

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

torq1337 said:


> Banned becouse of tooo much "lol" words... yeah, your nickname too...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having that type of avatar

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 11, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I want that nice Darlien font too but don't find it on the Playstore/Internet

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## IceyYou2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned for not using the search bar

Sent from my Xperia S ~XZXperience~Unlocked BL~Rooted~6.1.A.2.55~


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

IceyYou2 said:


> Banned for not using the search bar
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S ~XZXperience~Unlocked BL~Rooted~6.1.A.2.55~

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 11, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because ive had enough of those messages...im currently imagining a pony being the tour guide now saying no off topic or something...WHY IM I THINKING OF SOMTHING INVOLVING A PONY?!?!?!...oh yeah...im drunk :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned for being out of your head

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 11, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being out of your head
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Beer? :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:BTW, banned.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Beer? :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:BTW, banned.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hey, I just met you, and this is crazy, but _ _ _ _' _   _ _   _ _ _ _ _ _ ,  _ _  
_ _ _ _   _ _   _ _ _ _ _
Wheel of forturne! (Don't bother. You cannot win)


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey, I just met you, and this is crazy, but _ _ _ _' _   _ _   _ _ _ _ _ _ ,  _ _
> _ _ _ _   _ _   _ _ _ _ _
> Wheel of forturne! (Don't bother. You cannot win)

Click to collapse



What the...i dont even...but why...just take a ban and be gone...my god people are getting crazier every second...POTAYTO!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned for excessive use of full stops

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for having a red cup as your pic

Sent from my MB855 running AT&T using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for checking out my pic

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for not checking out mine

Sent from my MB855 running AT&T using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because I don't swing that way

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weeboab (Feb 12, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Banned because I don't swing that way
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just banned 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for using same phone as person you banned 

Sent from my MB855 running AT&T using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahkam (Feb 12, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> Banned for using same phone as person you banned
> 
> Sent from my MB855 running AT&T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the dude above you.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 12, 2013)

shahkam said:


> Banned for banning the dude above you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for creating a complicated ban process which could continue forever.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shryvone21 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for not understanding law of relativity.

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for bringing up law of relatively into a ban thread

Sent from my MB855 running AT&T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for using device from cellular company 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because I turned a HTC incredible into a mp3 because I got it for $25

sent from my HTC incredible in equestria.
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## shahkam (Feb 12, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I turned a HTC incredible into a mp3 because I got it for $25
> 
> sent from my HTC incredible in equestria.
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for daring me to click a thread.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 12, 2013)

shahkam said:


> Banned for daring me to click a thread.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being tempted 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being tempted
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using tapatalk, not xda.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 12, 2013)

Aldokazer said:


> Banned for using tapatalk, not xda.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a samsunny phone 

sent from my HTC incredible in Equestria


----------



## shahkam (Feb 12, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for having a samsunny phone
> 
> sent from my HTC incredible in Equestria

Click to collapse



Banned for judging a book by its cover.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for the nexus avatar

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## paul.n (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for these random people.
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for giving a random reason

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 12, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I want that nice Darlien font too but don't find it on the Playstore/Internet
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's in this pack 
Banned for not checking free packs online


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for changing font, 
Stock font is ossum

sent from my HTC Desire C - the fastest budget phone in the world


----------



## Madhuresh (Feb 12, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned for changing font,
> Stock font is ossum
> 
> sent from my HTC Desire C - the fastest budget phone in the world

Click to collapse



Banned because writing awesome as ossum.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 12, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned because writing awesome as ossum.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz of not understanding cyber slangs.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for saying cyber slangs

Sent from my iPho.... Hahaha couldn't keep a strait face.


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 12, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



vj_dustin said:


> It's in this pack
> Banned for not checking free packs online

Click to collapse



Banned bacause I wanna thank you but its not possible to give thanks in xda App...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because it is possible but you can't thank in Off Topic

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 12, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I have hearts on top of my i letters 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for having a username that says Myself.

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 12, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for having a username that says Myself.
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned for rating avatars and signatures




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 12, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for rating avatars and signatures
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having the 'Hide' code in your signature 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 12, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for having the 'Hide' code in your signature
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned for not hiding codes in your sig.




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 12, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for having the 'Hide' code in your signature
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing mischievously.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 12, 2013)

Aldokazer said:


> Banned for laughing mischievously.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for calling a '' smiley a smile 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 12, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for being yourself 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 12, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned for being yourself
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is funny as hell

Sparx639


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because this thread is funny as hell
> 
> Sparx639

Click to collapse



Banned because you said this thread is funny and I agree with you so u banned 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 12, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I have to Update Origin ....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because you use Origin 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 12, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because you use Origin
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned becoz u said 'origin'

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because you said becoz

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because your pet has trademark.


----------



## arif41 (Feb 12, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned because your pet has trademark.

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar has double D

Sent from my ST15i


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because you wrote wrong spelling of 'f u c k ing' as 'fvckin' in your biography of your profile.


----------



## arif41 (Feb 12, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned because you wrote wrong spelling of 'f u c k ing' as 'fvckin' in your biography of your profile.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're stalk my profile LOL 

Sent from my ST15i


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because you're the 10 guy and still making sense 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 12, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because you're the 10 guy and still making sense
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a mutant Monster Penguin

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because I like your avatar 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 12, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I like your avatar
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



banned coz his name is even better. 

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## arif41 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because you banned for someone who has banned me

Sent from my ST15i


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because pancakes are yellow

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because I thought the sun was yellow

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## arif41 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because you're drink a lot of water instead H2O

Sent from my ST15i


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 12, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I thought the sun was yellow
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because the sun is actually a RED ball of Fire.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 12, 2013)

banned because you wrote red in red colour.


----------



## pr0kakashi (Feb 12, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> Banned because the sun is actually a RED ball of Fire.
> 
> The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_
> 
> _"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_

Click to collapse



Banned because Dath Vader cannot use 3D glasses... he already see in 3D


----------



## arif41 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because you're breath with O2 not oxygen

Sent from my ST15i , adn i'm nto drnuk mna


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 12, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> Banned because you're breath with O2 not oxygen
> 
> Sent from my ST15i , adn i'm nto drnuk mna

Click to collapse



Banned because you are drunk and drinking and writing is a CRIME.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because you used caps lock on crime.

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 12, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because you used caps lock on crime.
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned because your signature says 'Blade v5.0.0' is here but its not really here.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because it is, in the HOX forums 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 12, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because it is, in the HOX forums
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a long winded sig...*farts*...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 12, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because *censored (maybe)*

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because *censored (maybe)*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for swearing. It is against the rules to swear :thumbup::beer:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for swearing. It is against the rules to swear :thumbup::beer:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for obeying rules.

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## 420 Ghost (Feb 12, 2013)

BANNED for enforcing the rules lol


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 12, 2013)

420 Ghost said:


> BANNED for enforcing the rules lol

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about rules




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 12, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for talking about rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for technicly also talking about rules.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for technicly also talking about rules.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for getting technical 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 12, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned bacause I want the Sammy 4.1.2 Update

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because he asked about ETA.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 12, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned because he asked about ETA.

Click to collapse



banned coz i support him :/
i wanna haz 4.1.2 too 

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

FD1999 said:


> Banned because u can't wait.
> And I support my mother
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P500 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned b/c I support your mother too 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because...umm dnt knw.
Day Banner will be lifted-Never.


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



ddamani9 said:


> Banned because...umm dnt knw.
> Day Banner will be lifted-Never.

Click to collapse



Banned because i have a test tomorrow

Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 12, 2013)

banned coz im having holiday 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for having holiday 

Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

ichanic said:


> BANNED for hating on the guy above you!!

Click to collapse



Banned because hate is a strong word

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 12, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having holiday
> 
> Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the person above you.

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 12, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i support him :/
> i wanna haz 4.1.2 too
> 
> Sent, just sent!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because it seems like you are from Germany too...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



Myself5 said:


> Banned because it seems like you are from Germany too...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you!!! 

Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for enforcing a non existing rule.

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for enforcing a non existing rule.
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting before reading the op and rules of the thread. Noon! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sewer56lol (Feb 12, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for posting before reading the op and rules of the thread. Noon!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I am happy lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

sewer56lol said:


> Banned because I am happy lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I meant noob instead of noon and because autocorrect is a bi***


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because your avatar tempts me to drink something.


----------



## sewer56lol (Feb 12, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned because your avatar tempts me to drink something.

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar has DD on it

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

sewer56lol said:


> Banned because your avatar has DD on it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because who doesn't like DD's


----------



## 420 Ghost (Feb 12, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because who doesn't like DD's

Click to collapse



banned for being perverse ;P


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

420 Ghost said:


> banned for being perverse ;P

Click to collapse



Banned because I am a naughty boy


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 12, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because I am a naughty boy

Click to collapse



Banned because TPAM is a naughty shake




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 12, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because TPAM is a naughty shake
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Sony device

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arif41 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because using happy tree friend as avatar

Sent from my ST15i . STAHP


----------



## paul.n (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because 2MB big Asian symbol paste in Chrome usually glitches something up. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 12, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned because 2MB big Asian symbol paste in Chrome usually glitches something up.
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM

Click to collapse



Banned because you use chrome

Sparx639


----------



## arif41 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for not using xda app

Sent from my ST15i . STAHP


----------



## paul.n (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned for not having expanded EPSON 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 12, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



paul.n said:


> Banned for not having expanded EPSON
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM

Click to collapse



Banned because of 4.2.2 on my Nexus 7   

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## arif41 (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because I'm envy

Sent from my ST15i . STAHP


----------



## PhxDroid86 (Feb 12, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> Banned because I'm envy
> 
> Sent from my ST15i . STAHP

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the 10 commandments

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahkam (Feb 13, 2013)

PhxDroid86 said:


> Banned for breaking the 10 commandments
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for not banning him with a good reason 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## shahkam (Feb 13, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not banning him with a good reason
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for having razor as a name and using a nexus 4.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned cuz razors a cool name and nexus 4 Is a decent phone I mean for lg anyway.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using
 :thumbdown: Crapatalk fail app 2 :thumbdown:

:banghead:


----------



## toskabab (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for playing with your own mom. Shame on you. Pass her this way.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sccerbro (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for taking sloppy seconds on that. Disgusting.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## toskabab (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for thinking they're seconds. I bet they're fifths.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for not using XDA Premium 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 13, 2013)

banned for being u

sent from my HTC incredible in Equestria


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for being you 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## toskabab (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for making fun of my poor ass. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because I love deep fried chicken.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 13, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I love deep fried chicken.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



banned coz i'm a pure vegetarian :/
so i love pizzaaaa 

SGS2, send this must you!


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 13, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I ****ing love meat.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable

Click to collapse



Banned because me too.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## Snuggl3s (Feb 13, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i'm a pure vegetarian :/
> so i love pizzaaaa
> 
> SGS2, send this must you!

Click to collapse



Banned because your Squirtle still has downs. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 13, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I ****ing love meat.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable

Click to collapse



Banned coz only I can love meat.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Aldokazer said:


> Banned coz only I can love meat.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bacon ban :thumbup::thumbup:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Bacon ban :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




Subway ban!






Snuggl3s said:


> Banned because your Squirtle still has downs.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz he's just happy 

SGS2, send this must you!


----------



## sewer56lol (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because IcannotgiveaspecificreasontobanyouloltodaysoIwillbanyouwithanundefinedreasonbecausethethreadstatestodoso.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 13, 2013)

banned coz i cant read chinese

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 13, 2013)

sewer56lol said:


> Banned because IcannotgiveaspecificreasontobanyouloltodaysoIwillbanyouwithanundefinedreasonbecausethethreadstatestodoso.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for making me concentrate so much coz of this nonsense.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 13, 2013)

Aldokazer said:


> Banned for making me concentrate so much coz of this nonsense.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for concentrating on nonsense.

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## arif41 (Feb 13, 2013)

banned because i don't care for the reason


----------



## paul.n (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because of jellified flying potato - tomato hybrids which have been a while. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 13, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned because of jellified flying potato - tomato hybrids which have been a while.
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM

Click to collapse



Banned because its not a grocery store.

Sent from my Cynus T2 using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for having two '.' In your username

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 13, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for having two '.' In your username
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned for having 'the' in ur username.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 13, 2013)

Aldokazer said:


> Banned for having 'the' in ur username.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it told me so. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for having a rhyming name

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"Your signature has been granted superuser permissions"_​


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 13, 2013)

TingTingin said:


> Banned for having a rhyming name
> 
> PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
> _____________________________________
> _"Your signature has been granted superuser permissions"_​

Click to collapse



banned coz your gif isn't so smooth!


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for writing 'coz'

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for being able to get to a certain forum thread i can no longer post in from the app

_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for using a '1' instead of an 'l' in your username  

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned coz I'm bored.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned he because this thread always pops up in participated tab:banghead:


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because you are an i9100 g User 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 13, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because you are an i9100 g User
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not an i9100g user 




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because you have an Xperia but your Name is a Samsung 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## Zeuscluts (Feb 13, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned for having one.
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having secrets

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for getting your first 10 posts in Off Topic. GTFO!


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because tum bohot chalak ho 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 13, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because tum bohot chalak ho
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are saudi arabian and you spoke Hindi.

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## Redcalibur (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for having double D's on your profile picture.

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned because you are saudi arabian and you spoke Hindi.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm actually Pakistani, was speaking Urdu, and Im just living in Saudi Arabia, am not Saudi 

Triple Ban 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




Redcalibur said:


> Banned for having double D's on your profile picture.
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because pacman

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 13, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because I'm actually Pakistani, was speaking Urdu, and Im just living in Saudi Arabia, am not Saudi
> 
> Triple Ban
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for banning a guy double banning 

Sent from my One X. Blade v5.0.0 & Blade AddOns v2.5.0


----------



## arif41 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because too much fap fap

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

x)

Banned because SlenderMan

Sent from my One X. Blade v5.0.0 & Blade AddOns v2.5.0


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 13, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> x)
> 
> Banned because SlenderMan
> 
> Sent from my One X. Blade v5.0.0 & Blade AddOns v2.5.0

Click to collapse



Banned because he probably has my wallet!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for being premium you elitist sob!!


Sent from my SGH-I747 using
 :thumbdown: Crapatalk fail app 2 :thumbdown:

:banghead:


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for being FreakBoy 

Sent from my One X. Blade v5.0.0 & Blade AddOns v2.5.0


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 13, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for being FreakBoy
> 
> Sent from my One X. Blade v5.0.0 & Blade AddOns v2.5.0

Click to collapse



Banned for being teen




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for nnot changing your user name 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 13, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for nnot changing your user name
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for having two 'n' in 'nnot'

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 13, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned for having two 'n' in 'nnot'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500

Click to collapse



Banned for being nnit picky


----------



## varun26296 (Feb 13, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for being nnit picky

Click to collapse



Banned for writing on #45730


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 13, 2013)

varun26296 said:


> Banned for writing on #45730

Click to collapse



Banned for really writing on #45730

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 13, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned for really writing on #45730
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500

Click to collapse



Banned for giving me confusing numbers...it makes me wanna 01001010101010110101010101010101101001010010010100101010101

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for using only '0' and '1'


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for being a noob


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for being right.

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for being left

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because I will pickup the world and drop it on your mother bucking head 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 13, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I will pickup the world and drop it on your mother bucking head
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Lol. Banned because lil Wayne you are not.


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 13, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Lol. Banned because lil Wayne you are not.

Click to collapse



Banned because Bruce Wayne he is !!

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 13, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned because Bruce Wayne he is !!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500

Click to collapse



Banned because a fool you are!!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 13, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because a fool you are!!

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your username

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because I reached 1000 posts and didn't even realize it.


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for reaching.

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because I'm coming home 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for not reaching


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for being slow 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for being


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for changing username


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because you did too


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned fur being observant

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because that's one of my many traits


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for having many traits

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Flippy125 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for trying to keep a being as powerful as Megatron as a pet

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for insulting my power

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 13, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for insulting my power
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for having a pet megatron

Sent with my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because you are Captain Obvious


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for being right

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because YouTube rocks 

sent from my HTC incredible in Equestria


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because im getting an error message everytime i try to change my profile pic on the xda app saying 'you cannot modify your own profile' ...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because it happened to me too so i used the desktop site (although it worked on my tablet)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because i use the xda app to change my avatar 

_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for being from/in the UK

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being from/in the UK
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I know you can do better than that


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I know you can do better than that

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that the pony has run out of ideas 

_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because that was admittedly quite a bad reason (by me)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 13, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because that was admittedly quite a bad reason (by me)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i can come up with worse...POTAYTOS ARE A GOOD SOURCE OF POTASIUM...all done.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because that was admittedly quite a bad reason (by me)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you keep stating the obvious


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 13, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you keep stating the obvious

Click to collapse



Banned for being too slow 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 13, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you keep stating the obvious

Click to collapse



Banned because its nothing to get mad about.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because its nothing to get mad about.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for standing up to a bully :thumbup:


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for standing up to a bully :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not a bully


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 13, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for standing up to a bully :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Whats that...you want your head flushed down the toilet of bans? Well ok then *drags by head* *bans in the toilet of bans*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Aricrj (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because your avi is a sippy cup 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because you're banned.

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 13, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because you're banned.
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned for having over 4000 posts!!!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for having under 4000 posts

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"Your signature has been granted superuser permissions"_​


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 13, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I have a problem with your signature.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




TingTingin said:


> Banned for having under 4000 posts
> 
> PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
> _____________________________________
> _"Your signature has been granted superuser permissions"_​

Click to collapse



Banned bacause you posted before me .....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2013)

TingTingin said:


> Banned for having under 4000 posts
> 
> PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
> _____________________________________
> _"Your signature has been granted superuser permissions"_​

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of my post count


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I have a problem with your signature.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for the same reason


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 13, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned bacause you copied my reason.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## arif41 (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because I'm eating noodle now

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## vrwmiaris1 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Απ: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for not giving me some!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 13, 2013)

vrwmiaris1 said:


> Banned for not giving me some!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because...oh...am i the one thats gotta do it? Fine...you are a n00b here and cannot be in the off topic area until you have 10 posts in any other section. Help someone with something. Or just look around. Until then you cant be here.  

Im becoming like undisputedguy...saying the same thing to every n00b. Gets tiring...i mean...c'mon...theres even a banner type notification saying it...if they cant read that then they are BLIND.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned for trying to be like undisputedguy


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 13, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for trying to be like undisputedguy

Click to collapse



banned because i don't know what does undisputed guy means 

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because it's me

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 13, 2013)

Banned because i dont' know you

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 13, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because your nickname says Germany but you are from Indonesia.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because your nickname says Germany but you are from Indonesia.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for caring too much, prepare to die


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 13, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for caring too much, prepare to die

Click to collapse



Banned for bullying


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for bullying

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me your lunch money


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 14, 2013)

banned cuz i'll give it

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned because not giving it to me.


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 14, 2013)

banned for cyperbullying 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## shahkam (Feb 14, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for cyperbullying
> 
> Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for typo.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## toskabab (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for being "that guy"

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for having a nexus avatar 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for having a Nexus Signature

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for having lengthy signature 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 14, 2013)

banned for being yu

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## 404-Not Found (Feb 14, 2013)

I shall ban you for using CyanogenMod

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 14, 2013)

JRBX550 said:


> I shall ban you for using CyanogenMod
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banning u as that's the new job I have taken.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rahulnandwani (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for making cm which already has it 
Make a cm for us galaxy ace s5830i(a stable one) 
Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## koalauk (Feb 14, 2013)

I ban you all for making me read this thread on this very morning and making me feel like WTF 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rahulnandwani (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for reading it early morning ur bad

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 14, 2013)

banned cuz i wish it was morning its 10:01 pm here D:
Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for not buying a new typewriter.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned because old typewriters rock

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 14, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because old typewriters rock
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



banned because rock is not a typewriter

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for cracking a horrible joke

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 14, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for cracking a horrible joke
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for being a joke


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 14, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for cracking a horrible joke
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the joke was horrid...which it was...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## rahulnandwani (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for typing mistake 
Horrible not horrid 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 14, 2013)

rahulnandwani said:


> Banned for typing mistake
> Horrible not horrid
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium

Click to collapse



U rely fink i can be boferd to rite 2 leters mor? Baned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 14, 2013)

banned cuz im watching ted unrated lol

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned because it's a nice movie

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 14, 2013)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



banned coz it was first post of a thread

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for breaking the rules

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## domini99 (Feb 14, 2013)

banned for not making an exeption.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## mauro1970mvr (Feb 14, 2013)

Obama voters should be banned from existence.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned because you mad bro?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned because-

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for posting memes in a banned thread

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned because 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for the meme

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## shahkam (Feb 14, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for the meme
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on memes.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for the double memes 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 14, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for the double memes
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because today was peaceful...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 14, 2013)

banned for saying it was and not is.

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for having a broken typewriter

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 14, 2013)

banned cuz ur not offering to fix it

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz ur not offering to fix it
> 
> Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be his gay boyfriend 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SHV-E110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## sewer56lol (Feb 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Banned for trying to be his gay boyfriend
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SHV-E110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 14, 2013)

sewer56lol said:


> Banned for abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for zyqlambjeksjsksbejs...I KNOW MY ZYQ'S!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## shahkam (Feb 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for zyqlambjeksjsksbejs...I KNOW MY ZYQ'S!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



ALL BANNED FOR SPAMMING.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## keenofhiphop (Feb 14, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

banned because its the goddanm worst valentinesday ever anf you are havin fun HERE?!? all poor guys you..


Sent from my X10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned because retarded English 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 14, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because retarded English
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm listening to a song in another language 
Beats are great


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned because youre a vj, not a dj 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for the nice joke

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 14, 2013)

banned cuz its my desire to ban yu all 

Typed from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned because you can't show your desire in OT


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 14, 2013)

banned cuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz u tell me

Typed from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 14, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz u tell me
> 
> Typed from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Banned cuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz i did more z's then you!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## TheNoticer (Feb 14, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I can. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 3 (Closed Beta)


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 14, 2013)

TheNoticer said:


> Banned because I can.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 3 (Closed Beta)

Click to collapse



Banned for being a minor noob

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 14, 2013)

banned for not being a n00b

Typed from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## sewer56lol (Feb 14, 2013)

Banned for typing with a broken typewriter

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## klvnhng (Feb 14, 2013)

sewer56lol said:


> Banned for typing with a broken typewriter
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hello

Sent by carrier pigeon using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




klvnhng said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban myself. 

Sent by carrier pigeon using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 14, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I am back and because you banned yourself

Sent from my BMW E34 using XDA App


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 14, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because I am back and because you banned yourself
> 
> Sent from my BMW E34 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Who are you? Probably a n00b i guess...banned for being gone.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Who are you? Probably a n00b i guess...banned for being gone.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a premium potaytoman. I had to go with the basic kit.

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 14, 2013)

race55 said:


> Banned for being a premium potaytoman. I had to go with the basic kit.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for going with basic and not pro. Just like me. A PRO-tayto! *ba dum tss*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 14, 2013)

banned cuz pro sucks...

Typed from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 14, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz pro sucks...
> 
> Typed from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Babned for being a n00b with bans 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 14, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because ¤®°ω¤©¤⊙®¤®⊙©⊙®

Sent from my BMW E34 using XDA App


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 14, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because ¤®°ω¤©¤⊙®¤®⊙©⊙®
> 
> Sent from my BMW E34 using XDA App

Click to collapse



But...you were...but why did you...ARRRGGGG...banned...ill give reasons when i can be bothered to wake up tomorrow.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## shahkam (Feb 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> But...you were...but why did you...ARRRGGGG...banned...ill give reasons when i can be bothered to wake up tomorrow.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being in this thread.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 14, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



gmaster1 said:


> But...you were...but why did you...ARRRGGGG...banned...ill give reasons when i can be bothered to wake up tomorrow.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ill go too.

Sent from my BMW E34 using XDA App


----------



## TheNoticer (Feb 15, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



VaderSKN said:


> Ill go too.
> 
> Sent from my BMW E34 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for Off Topic

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 3 (Closed Beta)


----------



## shahkam (Feb 15, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Ill go too.
> 
> Sent from my BMW E34 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning him.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for banning him.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because this isn't the barony thread. Spam your pictures there!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 15, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because this isn't the barony thread. Spam your pictures there!

Click to collapse



Banned because its a meme take a chilly willy pilly silly filly 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

Also it brony not barony silly filly  

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 15, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Also it brony not barony silly filly

Click to collapse



 Banned because


----------



## arif41 (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because i hate too fart in public

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for the bad English.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Feb 15, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for the bad English.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for trademarking your sig.


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 15, 2013)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned for trademarking your sig.

Click to collapse



Banned for being so serious..!

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 15, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



ddamani9 said:


> Banned for being so serious..!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500

Click to collapse



Banned for having a GT-I5500! 

/Daniel


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 15, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having a GT-I5500!
> 
> /Daniel

Click to collapse



Banned for baving a name as a sig

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for baving a name as a sig
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for sticking with that Tron droid avatar since ages :/


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 15, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



vj_dustin said:


> Banned for sticking with that Tron droid avatar since ages :/

Click to collapse



Banned for having a turtle Squirtle as your avatar

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 15, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for having a turtle Squirtle as your avatar
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Unbanned for correcting yourself :silly:


----------



## graydiggy (Feb 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Unbanned for correcting yourself :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for un banning. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 15, 2013)

Eat my ban hammer 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vigoos (Feb 15, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Eat my ban hammer
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a Valentine

Sent from my HTC Salsa running Farrago! v2 by vigoos using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because I had one in real life 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because I have one


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because you changed your avatar and the previous one was awesome

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 15, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because you changed your avatar and the previous one was awesome
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



banned coz your avatar reminds me of some energy drink.

SGS2, send this must you!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because it IS monster energy.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because your new signature banner is epic


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because I thank you

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because you're welcome 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for trying to make this thread cheezy!
I hate you.. XD


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because I love you too 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for loving

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for having a Note 2 at my age. :/

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 15, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> Banned for having a Note 2 at my age. :/
> 
> Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdidtht (Feb 15, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Banned for being jealous
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for just being you

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because I want sausage.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 15, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I want sausage.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned coz that reminds me of the Buffet-Heinz merger!


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 15, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned bacause of Beacon.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for not being the OP of any thread on XDA

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## bradman117 (Feb 15, 2013)

I ban u all because of or android devices and for banning ur selves 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## mr_magoo (Feb 15, 2013)

I ban you, for not using proper punctuation.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 15, 2013)

bradman117 said:


> I ban u all because of or android devices and for banning ur selves
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you are good english.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

Bnaned becuase yuo uesd worng engilsh tehre 



Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for teasing

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because Megatron cannot be a pet 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 15, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because Megatron cannot be a pet
> 
> Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.

Click to collapse



Banned because i prefer my starscream pet.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because Barricade FTW

And because Ironhide died in DOTM 

Sent from my Bladed One X. Blade v5.0.0 is here. Based on RUU and with OTA.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because Bumblebee rocks too

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for talking about Transformers 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## cikatrice (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because you ban the person above you just because he have less "Thank" than you, I think you don't want he have more than you ! 

Sent from where I sent it


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

cikatrice said:


> Banned because you ban the person above you just because he have less "Thank" than you, I think you don't want he have more than you !
> 
> Sent from where I sent it

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm not entirely sure what you mean and also for making some of your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## cikatrice (Feb 15, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because i'm not entirely sure what you mean and also for making some of your first 10 posts in Off Topic
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I have an account since 2009 and some of my interventions was obsoletes and because you have seen I need to recover my 10 posts 

Sent from a banned man by his banned person above him


----------



## L0rkh (Feb 15, 2013)

I ban you for the man trying to move the rock.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

L0rkh said:


> I ban you for the man trying to move the rock.

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for having a TRANSFORMER in your signature  

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for cleverly picking up on that

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for complimenting 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cikatrice (Feb 15, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for complimenting
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because I take a love to ban every people. (just be evil)

Sent from hell.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 15, 2013)

cikatrice said:


> Banned because I take a love to ban every people. (just be evil)
> 
> Sent from hell.

Click to collapse



I am so greatful that i could ban each and everyone of you...
Banned...
Banned...
Banned...
Banned...
*three days later*
Banned...*takes deep breath*
Baaannnneeee*faints*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for overbanning to an extent that is dangerous for your health

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

Ban. Not even once.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just Banned.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 15, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Just Banned.

Click to collapse



Also just banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

One more ban wouldn't hurt, would it? Banned.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Mavenism (Feb 15, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> One more ban wouldn't hurt, would it? Banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



If banning wouldnt hurt i ban you 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 15, 2013)

big BANNED theory


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 15, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> big BANNED theory

Click to collapse






Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 15, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I want to.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because I didn't want to, but you left me with no other choice


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 15, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because there is always an other choice!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## cikatrice (Feb 15, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because there is always an other choice!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



only one banisher can survive ! so I ban you !






Sent from highlands

edit : not banner, banisher is better lol


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned because there is only one true Duncan McCloud


----------



## cikatrice (Feb 16, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because there is only one true Duncan McCloud
> 
> View attachment 1732922

Click to collapse



Duncan MacLeod is not on the cloud, so I ban you 

Sent from nowhere


----------



## mr_magoo (Feb 16, 2013)

I ban banners.


----------



## arif41 (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned for banned the banners who has banned the banner

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## billyts14 (Feb 16, 2013)

i ban the person with McGeek style!










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


```
[IMG]http://i48.tinypic.com/2569t6r.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## mr_magoo (Feb 16, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> Banned for banned the banners who has banned the banner
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini

Click to collapse



Ah haha! Spam spam eggs and spam. 

Banned, for Monty Python reference!

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




billyts14 said:


> i ban the person with McGeek style!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for mocking my good name.


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 16, 2013)

mr_magoo said:


> Ah haha! Spam spam eggs and spam.
> 
> Banned, for Monty Python reference!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned as the m in ur ‘Mr.' and ‘Magoo'  is not capital.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned because I got level up in ingress. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## AlexCoolBoss (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned for having a nexus 4

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 16, 2013)

AlexCoolBoss said:


> Banned for having a nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a minor n00b with that avatar.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 16, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being a minor n00b with that avatar.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for still being the premium potoytoman.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned for too many 't's in your name


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 16, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for too many 't's in your name

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me the original ban reason.

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 16, 2013)

Band for having non understandable characters in your signature


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 16, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



theDroidfanatic said:


> Band for having non understandable characters in your signature

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding it!

Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not understanding it!
> 
> Wysłane z SGS+ dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for upside down avatar.

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 16, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned for upside down avatar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500

Click to collapse



banned for talking about avatar.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 16, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> banned for talking about avatar.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i understood why you dont wanna talk about that 

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 16, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned because i understood why you dont wanna talk about that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500

Click to collapse



Banned because No, you don't 

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 16, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because No, you don't
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for coming from Indonesia and having "Germany" in your nick.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned for using another language in your signature

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Ryno_666 (Feb 16, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for using another language in your signature
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for using language as a weapon.

Sent from my WORD using mouth premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned for capitalizing word

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned for using a One X

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## thewilliams1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned because science.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned because no XDA App signature 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned because the season finale of MLP has now aired

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned because Suits' latest episode has aired! 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 16, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because Suits' latest episode has aired!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont watch that.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned because why not? What about White Collar? 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cikatrice (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned because no one is innocent, so you're probably guilty

Sent from the Quick-Reply of the forum


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned because you too 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 16, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because you too
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for being guilty. Like all us banned guys.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 16, 2013)

Banned because banned. Lolwut 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cikatrice (Feb 16, 2013)

I have no choice... I ban you because I'm Antonio Ban-deras

Sent form a guitar case


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 16, 2013)

:'( I ban you because Jason Statham 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 16, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> :'( I ban you because Jason Statham
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because who?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because who?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because Clint Eastwood

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because who?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont know him.

Sent from my GT-I5500


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 16, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned because you dont know him.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500

Click to collapse



American by any chance? Banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 16, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I'm watching TV.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 16, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I'm watching TV.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm drinking beer and watching TV.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I'm drinking beer and watching TV.

Click to collapse



Banned because im sleeping, sleeping, and sleeping.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because im sleeping, sleeping, and sleeping.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



 Banned because I just woke up


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 17, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because I just woke up

Click to collapse



banned coz yesterday my phone ran out of juice midway while was navigating to a new place :/
need a car charger when i get back :banghead:

SGS2, send this must you!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because that squirtle looks disturbing

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## arif41 (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for using tapatalk

Sent from my Xperia Mini using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for using XDA Premium. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 17, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I use XDA premium ,too.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I use XDA premium ,too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i use xda premi-JUST CHANGE TOPIC!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because someone once brought a gun to knife fight with Chuck Norris, that person shot himself before Chuck could get started.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because Bruce Lee > Chuck Norris

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 17, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because Bruce Lee > Chuck Norris
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned because you are wrong

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 17, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because Bruce Lee > Chuck Norris.

Click to collapse



 Banned because Bruce Lee WAS (keyword) better than Chuck Norris.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because Bruce Lee WAS (keyword) better than Chuck Norris.

Click to collapse



Banned because chuck norris is lame


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 17, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> banned because you are wrong
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 Banned because cave men made the first weapons when after they found out Chuck Norris was on his way.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because a king cobra once bit Chuck Norris, after five days of agonizing pain......the cobra died.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because Chuck Norris doesn't call the wrong number. You just answer wrong phone.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because Chuck Norris is a joke

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because no

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because i don't like Chuck Norris jokes

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris sucks.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable

Click to collapse



Babned because gmaster1 is better then him!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Babned because gmaster1 is better then him!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



 Banned because obviously not in spelling


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for the. suggestion

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because chuck norris lost his virginity before his dad

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because gmaster1 should now apply cold water to the burned area.
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Ok.jpg...

gmaster1 bans you for not being nice 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for not banning the poster above you

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not banning the poster above you
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Poster? Or person? Banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## BleedingIris (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Poster? Or person? Banned
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because he doesn't know the difference between potato and a mobile.. 
Not worthy to live in xda.. get out
Be gone and never come back. 

Wow... I'm the 46000th  poster. 
As per rules, no one should ban me :angel:

cm10 htc a310e k2.6 w /smooth of butter & broke Cam/corder


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 17, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> Banned because he doesn't know the difference between potato and a mobile..
> Not worthy to live in xda.. get out
> Be gone and never come back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't read the rules

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because this:

Once, a man asked chuck Norris what he thought about all these jokes. Well, chuck Norris killed that guy, for thinking they were jokes. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned with a roundhouse kick because i AM chuck norris!
Ban me, i dare you! Make my day!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because Cluck Norris is a joke

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 17, 2013)

U cannot ban me, i am chuck norris. Chuck norris is unbannable. 8)

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because....I.....can't....

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## viizx (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned cause he can't

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for banning with a faltu reason 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for being vela

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for being a driver
xD




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for banning with a current reason 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## doctor_droid (Feb 17, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for getting technical
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for nt getting technical 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for getting technical 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## ™ God ™ (Feb 17, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> U cannot ban me, i am chuck norris. Chuck norris is unbannable. 8)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I will ban you 

Grts God


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 17, 2013)

Banning for being GOD

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for insulting God 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 17, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for killing people 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned for killing people
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Killed for not killing people...and banned...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 17, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you may should look in the killing thread...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for editing




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 17, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I killed him...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I killed him...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But im still alive  banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



gmaster1 said:


> But im still alive  banned
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a zombie!

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

banned for your avatar

f*ck you too 


Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for eating apple.... can't ban you for that
Banned for saying 
F



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 17, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you have an S3 again.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you have an S3 again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So do i  problem? Banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> So do i  problem? Banned
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



cant ban you for that, having an s3 is un-banable.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> cant ban you for that, having an s3 is un-banable.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stoopid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling stupid wrong :thumbup::beer:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for spelling stupid wrong :thumbup::beer:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* weirdo and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



come on xD banned :beer::beer::beer:


Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> come on xD banned :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



And how old are you? Im afraid im gonna have to ban you for a drinking law...:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

im 13, but it was virtual beer.
that doesnt count 
banned! 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> im 13, but it was virtual beer.
> that doesnt count
> banned!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was joking when i asked for your age but i guess you ARE drinking under the age limit. Virtual or not...your banned...but i guess i am drinking under the age limit as well...:thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

you bastard 
go on:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
banned 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> you bastard
> go on:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> banned
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Wu mak mee sad.
Wu make mee want ban wu.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

i made you sad?
aaaaahhww 
have some beer to forget it :beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 17, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



domini99 said:


> i made you sad?
> aaaaahhww
> have some beer to forget it :beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me beer!!!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i made you sad?
> aaaaahhww
> have some beer to forget it :beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill take that thank you. And in return you get a ban. Make it last forever. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not giving me beer!!!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



banned coz you no ask.
here ya go
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:










:tank:

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz you no ask.
> here ya go
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LETS MAKE PEOPLES DEVICES CRASH LIKE LAST TIME I PUT IN 100 TANKS IN 1 POST!!! lol banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 17, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you can't drive a tank after all these beers!!!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

yeeaah that was HUGE xD
banned just in case,

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 17, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because your tanks made my Nexus 7 crazy last time 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because your tanks made my Nexus 7 crazy last time
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



LOL sorry...kinda...ok...maybe im not sorry...but at least we had a laugh and a half! Banned for having a nexus 7 that cant handle 1000 tanks!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Ntavelis (Feb 18, 2013)

Ban because you talk about Nexus 7 and I like Nexus 4..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned bc you didn't include Nexus 10

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for wanting to be inclusive


----------



## FernBch (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for leaving things out.


----------



## IceyYou2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for no apparent reason.

Sent from my Xperia S ~XZXperience~Unlocked BL~Rooted~6.1.A.2.55~


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for banning with faltu reason.

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## doctor_droid (Feb 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for banning with faltu reason.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for banning maximum people 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for having your phone name in your username 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 18, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for having your phone name in your username
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because Chuck Norris told me to.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Synopsis (Feb 18, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Banned because Chuck Norris told me to.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using a chuck Norris joke.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 18, 2013)

Synopsis said:


> Banned for using a chuck Norris joke.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz chuck norris is a joke!

SGS2, send this must you!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because this is a joke: Yo momma is so fat that her portrait fell of the wall.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because this is a joke: Yo momma is so stupid she had to put makeup on her forehead to make up her mind 



sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because Yo' mamma so poor she can't even pay attention.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because yo momma is so stupid, she leaves pieces of cheese next to the computer


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because your mama thinks a tacs are put in tic tacs

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for being vulgar

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 18, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because your mama thinks a tacs are put in tic tacs
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



 Banned because your momma is so stupid that she took the Pepsi challenge and choose JIF.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for not banning person above you




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 18, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banneeeeeedd... I don't care about reasons.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dejan- (Feb 18, 2013)

Ban, because some people can still sleep and i had to get up early.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for sleeping




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for being a newbie and posting in off topic




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## davidian22 (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for getting of topic about getting of topic

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gnutian (Feb 18, 2013)

davidian22 said:


> Banned for getting of topic about getting of topic
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using of instead of off


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

davidian22 said:


> Banned for getting of topic about getting of topic
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic


Banned for correcting him 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for condoning rules

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 18, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for condoning rules
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for being a n00b. Thats a rule...no n00bs allowed...right? :thumbup::thumbup:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for:

Err, when did I say you were wrong in telling the rules? Was just banning as per custom of thread 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for:
> 
> Err, when did I say you were wrong in telling the rules? Was just banning as per custom of thread
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because no one said that you said it was wrong to enforce the rules

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because you're right 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## AlexCoolBoss (Feb 18, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because you're right
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for your avatar

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for your *no* avatar




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 18, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for your *no* avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for a very non-creative avatar.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for that lunatic turtle




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because that lunatic turtle is awesome

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 18, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for that lunatic turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for calling squirtle mean things...although i have to agree...charizard FTW

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing too much. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for knowing too little


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for knowing too little

Click to collapse



banned because your mum is banned too


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for banning someone's mom

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## BleedingIris (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for banning without a proper warrant and for illegal reasons. 


New to forum? 
cm10  htc  a310e  w/ smooth of butter and broke  Cam/corder


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned becuse i have a warrant to ban you

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 18, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> Banned becuse i have a warrant to ban you
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no avatar!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 18, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because you have no avatar!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



banned coz i just realized i have crossed the 2k posts mark :silly:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking that's a big deal.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because chalak means driver 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because chalak means driver
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because drivers cause bluescreen


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 18, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because drivers cause bluescreen

Click to collapse



Banned because that sucks. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for using the phone I want

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for using the phone I want
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for public envy


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 18, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for public envy

Click to collapse



Banned for making it even more public by mentioning its publicity

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because I'm leaving xda for a month and this is my last ban.
Exams 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I'm leaving xda for a month and this is my last ban.
> Exams
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because my university starts next week. HA-HA


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because you are near 20K posts

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you are near 20K posts
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned because not even close, I still need 900 more posts


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because it's somewhat close if you take into account how small that figure is compared to what you currently have

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because it's somewhat close if you take into account how small that figure is compared to what you currently have
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think I'm going to beat orb3000


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because i think you're right

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because you are always right too ..

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 18, 2013)

banned cuz i dont know ehat u guys are talking about and want to sign up as a recognized contributer 

Typed from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 18, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i dont know ehat u guys are talking about and want to sign up as a recognized contributer
> 
> Typed from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because thats never gonna happen...I WILL CRUSH YOUR HOPES AND DREAMS!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 18, 2013)

banned for being so mean in a good way 

Typed from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## Synopsis (Feb 18, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because your mama thinks a tacs are put in tic tacs
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because yo' momma didn't like that joke.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Synopsis (Feb 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because thats never gonna happen...I WILL CRUSH YOUR HOPES AND DREAMS!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse






Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

Synopsis said:


> View attachment 1741125
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## Synopsis (Feb 18, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned
> View attachment 1741143

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned me before I could violate hopes and dreams.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 18, 2013)

B
A
N
N
E
D
...I hate these guys doing that on YT.

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## bbrad (Feb 18, 2013)

BBBBBBBBBBBB
AAAAAAAAAAAA
NNNNNNNNNNN
NNNNNNNNNNN
EEEEEEEEEEEEEE
DDDDDDDDDDDD

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



..


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 18, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> ..

Click to collapse



Banned for using memes. And because im too tired to make a meme like that.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned because your new avatar is far better than your old one

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 18, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because your new avatar is fat better than your old one
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Fat better??? Banned because you are good english.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Fat better??? Banned because you are good english.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because i edited it just before you made that post

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 18, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because i edited it just before you made that post
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because thank you...even though a ban doesnt sound like a good thank you present it works for me!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned fr gratitude


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 18, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned fr gratitude

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling for wrong

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 18, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned for spelling for wrong
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for checking


----------



## Synopsis (Feb 19, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for checking

Click to collapse



Banned for acknowledging that he checked

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Synopsis said:


> Banned for acknowledging that he checked
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for acknowledging that he acknol-we might as well stop now before we enter an annoying loop.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Synopsis (Feb 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for acknowledging that he acknol-we might as well stop now before we enter an annoying loop.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Synopsis said:


> Banned because I agree.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i agree with you agre-we failed misserably at not starting another loop.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar..

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Synopsis (Feb 19, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for changing your avatar..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the patterns

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 19, 2013)

Synopsis said:


> Banned for not following the patterns
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz Martin Bohm follows patterns that his son Jake shows him.. 

SGS2, send this you must!


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for not changing your ugly avatar 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Sam Solomon (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh God,I am gonna BAN myself after seeing this Post 

Sent from my Micromax Canvas 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for not getting this theme chooser to work across multiple users! Jk ur just banned for banning yur self 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## Sam Solomon (Feb 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for not getting this theme chooser to work across multiple users! Jk ur just banned for banning yur self
> 
> Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Me? Theme chooser?

Sent from my Micromax Canvas 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for being confused

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 19, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for laughing about other people being confused

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Sam Solomon (Feb 19, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned for laughing about other people being confused
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banning for banning a funny person...

Sent from my Micromax Canvas 2 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




chalak said:


> Banned for being confused
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



No Thanks bro,Already banned myself...

Sent from my Micromax Canvas 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself ..

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for being a noob

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Sam Solomon (Feb 19, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned for being a noob
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a noob.....

Sent from my Micromax Canvas 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 19, 2013)

sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 19, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
> Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
> * Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*

Click to collapse



You're banned for not mentioning a reason.

Sent from the 32Bit Batman Potayto!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> You're banned for not mentioning a reason.
> 
> Sent from the 32Bit Batman Potayto!

Click to collapse



Banned because you want one


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because you assume he want one. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Sam Solomon (Feb 19, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because you assume he want one.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned because you assumed he wanted one...

Sent from my Micromax Canvas 2 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




chalak said:


> Banned for being confused
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for think that I am Confused..

Sent from my Micromax Canvas 2 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




Sparx639 said:


> Banned for spelling for wrong
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for Bad English 

Sent from my Micromax Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Feb 19, 2013)

banned with my ban gun
BANBANBANBAN! BANBAN! BANBANBANBANBANBANBANBAN!!!!

BANBANBAN! 
BAN..



















ban....

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for owning a weapon with out rooting it 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for owning a weapon with out rooting it
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that ban guns come rooted out of the box.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 19, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I'm leaving xda for a month and this is my last ban.
> Exams
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because you will be missed here 

Sent from my HTC One X

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not knowing that ban guns come rooted out of the box.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because DAT AVATAR. EPIC 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## babiegurl36 (Feb 19, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because you will be missed here
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody missed me when I left a month ago. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 19, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because you will be missed here
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup: thank you! As a reward...you get...ONE...BAN!!! (you can thank me!)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 19, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because nobody missed me when I left a month ago.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't here on this thread until a week or more ago  Or I would've missed you 





gmaster1 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 19, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because I wasn't here on this thread until a week or more ago  Or I would've missed you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::beer: im still gonna have to ban you though...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Gaah :'P

Banned for no reason 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 19, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Gaah :'P
> 
> Banned for no reason
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't have a reason

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm going to pop some tags and I only got $20in my pocket 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned just because I've yet to ban anyone.

Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for being a noob 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because I will have to ban you to post here




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because I was with your mums last night


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for trying to copy me 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 19, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I can 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I can
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz he thinks he can 

Sent from my SHV-E110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because I've seen him do it


----------



## babiegurl36 (Feb 19, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because I've seen him do it

Click to collapse



Banned because I've seen you do it!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 19, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because I've seen him do it

Click to collapse



Banned because I think you have done more than just watching him 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## babiegurl36 (Feb 19, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because I think you have done more than just watching him
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that was way perverted! Lmao! Haha! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because he probably watched too


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because no-one has to do anything

Ban myself for forgetting to refresh the thread

Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for self banning with out authorization from the ban police


Sent from my SGH-I747 using
 :thumbdown: Crapatalk fail app 2 :thumbdown:

paid app with adds now?? seriously?!?
nlºlm
:banghead:


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for not having an ad blocker

Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned bcuz add blocker dont work with crapatalk 


Sent from my SGH-I747 using
 :thumbdown: Crapatalk fail app 2 :thumbdown:

paid app with adds now?? seriously?!?
nlºlm
:banghead:


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for crapatalk fail:what:

Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because I can't think of a reason

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 19, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I can't think of a reason
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned coz there's always a reason


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because this is my sentence...

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 19, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because this is my sentence...
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because this is SPARTA!!! 

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 19, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned because this is SPARTA!!!
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz sparta is down there




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because the HTC One is epic

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because I want galaxy Grand or Galaxy SIII mini

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because I want htc one ....it looks awesome
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6754/hands-on-with-the-htc-one-formerly-m7



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for loving a ****ty phone 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because the camera on the Nexus 4 is sub par


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because I want the One too

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned coz it's not released yet
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for telling me what I already know.
But why is the 'ask a question then answer one' thread is locked?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 19, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for telling me what I already know.
> But why is the 'ask a question then answer one' thread is locked?
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because...  Weird :S Did a mod have a last post there with a reaosn or something? Try messaging the OP?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned coz might had something hot cooked there 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because I don't think so. 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## josjator (Feb 19, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for such a boring banning.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 19, 2013)

josjator said:


> Banned for such a boring banning.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for also having a borin-HEY LOOK! A FLYING SUPER POTAYTO! HERE TO GIVE BANS TO THE WORLD!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned cuz ehhh I'm bored

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 19, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz ehhh I'm bored
> 
> Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because potayto. (translation: so am i)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## josjator (Feb 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because potayto. (translation: so am i)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for frenetic potaytobanning.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for owning a piece of lg 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 20, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned for owning a piece of lg
> 
> Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because still typing with your broken typewriter

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synopsis (Feb 20, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because still typing with your broken typewriter
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because his broken typewriter obviously works.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Synopsis said:


> Banned because his broken typewriter obviously works.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the obvious. My br0k3N Ti93wr!te7 d°uT w0rk.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Nbsss (Feb 20, 2013)

Synopsis said:


> Banned because his broken typewriter obviously works.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the obvious

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Banned for pointing out the obvious. My br0k3N Ti93wr!te7 d°uT w0rk.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for beating me to it


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for being slow

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 20, 2013)

Synopsis said:


> Banned because his broken typewriter obviously works.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it's obviously not...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for not banning the persona above you

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned cuz my type writer is being assisted by this keyboard

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 20, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz my type writer is being assisted by this keyboard
> 
> Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Banned coz my Chinese New Year Holiday just ended and I have to go to school....


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned cuz I never understood that Chinese new year 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 20, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned cuz I never understood that Chinese new year
> 
> Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you can Google it

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

I hereby officially unban everyone banned in this thread! So now you guys have to reban everybody again! Start with me!


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned! Simply banned!

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!! 

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




MarcquisDale said:


> Banned because you can Google it
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm conserving energy for a better time

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for owning a kindle

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned because the xda premium HD app is freaking broken *angry*

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 20, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because the xda premium HD app is freaking broken *angry*
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned coz what were you expecting? Rainbows?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz what were you expecting? Rainbows?

Click to collapse



Banned be cause I was excepting a app that would work not crash 

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 20, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned be cause I was excepting a app that would work not crash
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Works fine on my S2, so banned


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Works fine on my S2, so banned

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a hob knocker
(I don't know what it means lol)
sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 20, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because you are a hob knocker
> (I don't know what it means lol)
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned coz I don't either but meh, sounds badass.. xD

SGS2, send this you must!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned because your mom knows what it means


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned because I'm sleepy

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 20, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I'm sleepy
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



So am i. Just woke up and had the wierdest dream that you were banned...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> So am i. Just woke up and had the wierdest dream that you were banned...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because , you didn't see this coming in your dream ?




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned because I want the One

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned because I want it too 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for not giving me your One X.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 20, 2013)

ddamani9 said:


> Banned for not giving me your One X.

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting a sense crap loaded device!
unless he has CM on it


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for wanting a sense crap loaded device!
> unless he has CM on it

Click to collapse



Banned because i will learn how to flash it.

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for not knowing already

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for unbanning everyone after a long process of banning 

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## A2Trip (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for using the banning process hahaha. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned  for banning banning


Sent from my SGH-I747 using
 :thumbdown: Crapatalk fail app 2 :thumbdown:

paid app with adds now?? seriously?!?
nlºlm
:banghead:


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 20, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned  for banning banning
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning banning banning

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for banning banning banning banning

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned coz u r very boring

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned because you are stupid

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## caponer (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for being too old to be still here


----------



## cmb3497 (Feb 20, 2013)

caponer said:


> Banned for being too old to be still here

Click to collapse



Banned because you're in no position to say whether or not chalak is being still, or where, for that matter. 

Sent from me to you.


----------



## caponer (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for misinterpreting who the post was meant for


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for armed robbery. You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of Law. You have a right to an attorney. If you don't have the funds one will be given to you.

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for misinterpreting a misinterpretation because it was easily assumable your post was directed to the person above you 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 20, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for misinterpreting a misinterpretation because it was easily assumable your post was directed to the person above you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because i finaly ranked up in a minecraft prison server. Took forever.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 20, 2013)

Bannned because I don't play minecraft:/

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 20, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Bannned because I don't play minecraft:/
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because i had no better reason for a ban. Potayto?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## caponer (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for being simple


----------



## jr_718 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ban you all for ever..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for making me lol

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## nowseewhatudid (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned u and the rest anyone else for wasting time doing this


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 20, 2013)

[AltaiR] said:


> Banned because you are doing exactly what you are banning other people for!

Click to collapse



Banned for.... having a tree in a desert 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 20, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for.... having a tree in a desert
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned because i saw someone with the exact minecraft skin as you on a server.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i saw someone with the exact minecraft skin as you on a server.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What!?
I'm sure that's not me! Coz I'm in Hong Kong! 

So, banned for telling me that 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 21, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> What!?
> I'm sure that's not me! Coz I'm in Hong Kong!
> 
> So, banned for telling me that
> ...

Click to collapse



Why you in japan? Banned for taking a holiday...unless you live there...then...well...i guess my ban...ah forget it. Banned for being there.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Why you in japan? Banned for taking a holiday...unless you live there...then...well...i guess my ban...ah forget it. Banned for being there.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



No!!!  
Hong Kong is not in Japan :banghead:!
Hong Kong is in China. 
Banned for thinking Hong Kong is in Japan. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because I believe u googled that ;P

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 21, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> Banned because I believe u googled that ;P
> 
> Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the holy google. And because i get japan and china mixed up. Its night here so you cant blame me for mixing them up.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because you need to check your PMs

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Banned because you need to check your PMs
> 
> "I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

Click to collapse



As im sorry you can take a ban as a gift 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you!

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned for not banning:}

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned cos I'm a boss

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned for not firing me 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned for being played


Sent from my SGH-I747 using
 :thumbdown: Crapatalk fail app 2 :thumbdown:

paid app with adds now?? seriously?!?
nlºlm
:banghead:


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 21, 2013)

tapatalk is pissing me off with ads -.- that's why ur banned

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because XDA Premium FTW

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because tapatalk still sucks

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## caponer (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned for language


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 21, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



caponer said:


> Banned for language

Click to collapse



Banned because the above persons says there is ads in tapatalk 2 when i don't have it!

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## caponer (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned for not spotting the ads. They are hidden and you need to be smart enough to find them


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 21, 2013)

not anymore it was a day or two ago so banned for not realizing ur late lol

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned for using lol

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## DD-Ripper (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because I designed ur avatar..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 21, 2013)

DD-Ripper said:


> Banned because I designed ur avatar..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz G+ not D+


----------



## domini99 (Feb 21, 2013)

banned for being scared of clowns.
next time take a shotgun.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because I need coffee to function in the morning 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I need coffee to function in the morning
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



I bloody hate coffee...ugh...banned for not saying tea.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because I love coffee and tea 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## caponer (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned for using carmen electra's first name in username


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 21, 2013)

caponer said:


> Banned for using carmen electra's first name in username

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz or a senior member.

Sent from 
my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 21, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned bcoz or a senior member.
> 
> Sent from my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.

Click to collapse



Banned coz that green color looks bad :/


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 21, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz that green color looks bad :/

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz u too have it. 

Sent from 
my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 21, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned bcoz u too have it.
> 
> Sent from
> my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.

Click to collapse



Banned because you put way too many smiley faces there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 21, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because you put way too many smiley faces there
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Banned coz you put none.


----------



## sixstrings78 (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned for banning someone 1 minute ago! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because I love rock.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## ddamani9 (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because i used to play "Rock, Paper and Scissor"


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 21, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



ddamani9 said:


> Banned because i used to play "Rock, Paper and Scissor"

Click to collapse



Banned because i did to

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I like trains.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because me too.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 21, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because me too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting what he ment...when someone says i like tra*gets run over by a train*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because you are not using Xperia Sola as Your phone 

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned because my headphones are made in China :0

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 21, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because my headphones are made in China :0
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont like Chinese things

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 21, 2013)

banned cuz ur phone was made in China 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 21, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz ur phone was made in China
> 
> Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you know that my phone is made in China 

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 21, 2013)

Double ban cuz all phones are made in china or have chineese parts in them.
Kind of like modern " american made" cars....


Sent from my SGH-I747 using
 :thumbdown: Crapatalk fail app 2 :thumbdown:
 ..........................n 
@tapatalk ---> nl lnn
  ........................P__uu


----------



## IceyYou2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Banned for being smart.

Sent from my Xperia S ~XZXperience~Unlocked BL~Rooted~6.1.A.2.55~


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 21, 2013)

IceyYou2 said:


> Banned for being smart.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S ~XZXperience~Unlocked BL~Rooted~6.1.A.2.55~

Click to collapse



Banned for being a certified n00b.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being a certified n00b.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because being a potaytoman.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 22, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Double ban cuz all phones are made in china or have chineese parts in them.
> Kind of like modern " american made" cars....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cos u dont believe that there are American cars

Mokiwipeout


----------



## mixtapes08 (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned because we know and we don't care lol  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 22, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Double ban cuz all phones are made in china or have chineese parts in them.
> Kind of like modern " american made" cars....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause... 






Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned because I'm acquiring things for free

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Feb 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I'm acquiring things for free
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because you're stealing stuff.


----------



## ┌∩┐ (◣_◢) ┌∩┐ (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned you because you have a crazy name :cyclops:


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned because you have a even crazier name 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Sherwinnn (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned because flashed too many ROMs!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned for being a flash o holic




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 22, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for being a flash o holic
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz I was too when i had my Optimus One, but now, I'm stock non-rooted on S2 :/


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned cos u dont believe that there are American cars
> 
> Mokiwipeout

Click to collapse



Banned for a random post.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## graydiggy (Feb 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for a random post.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not condoning random posts. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned for encouraging to condone random posts

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## ididnt (Feb 22, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for editing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason for banning


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 22, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for not giving a reason for banning

Click to collapse



banned coz he is accepting that "I didn't" 

SGS2, send this you must!


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned for yoda signature

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## domini99 (Feb 22, 2013)

banned for banning somebody that whas banning someone, that whas banning someone that banned the person above him that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that banned the person above him

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned because the force is with you 

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



domini99 said:


> banned for banning somebody that whas banning someone, that whas banning someone that banned the person above him that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that whas banning somebody that banned the person above him
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



Banned because i am to lazy to even read the first row!

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned for having swag which means ( secretly we are gay) lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## graydiggy (Feb 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for having swag which means ( secretly we are gay) lol
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that horrible word. That's worse than racism...  



Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 22, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



graydiggy said:


> Banned for saying that horrible word. That's worse than racism...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it's true. (I mean that with the swag thingy)

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 22, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because it's true. (I mean that with the swag thingy)
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because somehow i ran into this youtube vid on as my subscriptions never show up... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQaisack_jc&feature=youtube_gdata_player its creepy...and dont tell me this has to go in the youtube thread. I just posted it as its on topic. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 22, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for posting offtopic in offtopic in offtopic while being in offtopic in offtopic in offtopic

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 22, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for posting offtopic in offtopic in offtopic while being in offtopic in offtopic in offtopic
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not actualy putting it on the meme.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned because i came across that video before you posted it here!
It was quite hilarious seeing what it linked to.
Yeah, there's some crazy things that come out of Bronydom

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 22, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because i came across that video before you posted it here!
> It was quite hilarious seeing what it linked to.
> Yeah, there's some crazy things that come out of Bronydom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because my username starts with a 4

~4D1L


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned because you've changed your avatar and i'm guessing your name is Adil

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 22, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



4D1L said:


> Banned because my username starts with a 4
> 
> ~4D1L

Click to collapse



Banned for the ~







gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not actualy putting it on the meme.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



For the Potaytoman

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 22, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you've changed your avatar and i'm guessing your name is Adil
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned becaue u neva changed ur avatar. I had a very serious reason to change my avatar too.

~4D1L

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




VaderSKN said:


> Banned for the ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not having ~

~4D1L


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned because i lurk the Frat thread and know you were a muffin

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 22, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because i lurk the Frat thread and know you were a muffin
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned becuz i got kicked out unfairly

~4D1L


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned becuz i got kicked out unfairly
> 
> ~4D1L

Click to collapse



Banned for attempt of theft.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned becuz i never commited theft

~4D1L


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 22, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you did

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because you did
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned as there is no proof

~4D1L


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 23, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned because you did
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned because the only crime i commited is not banning you guys :thumbup::thumbup: 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for thinking it was unfair (i'm not saying it wasn't, not giving an opinion either way)

Edit: Banned above for being faster than me

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because the only crime i commited is not banning you guys :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you.

~4D1L


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you.
> 
> ~4D1L

Click to collapse



Banned for hypocrisy 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for hypocrisy
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because ur sig has the word more

~4D1L


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 23, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned because ur sig has the word more

Click to collapse



Banned for not even having a sig...oh...wait...let me fix that...BAN! Banned for not even having a sig. And because i used a play on words with the BAM!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 23, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned/killed beause there's snow here

Is it killing or banning thread?

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned/killed beause there's snow here
> 
> Is it killing or banning thread?
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned bcuz its the banning thread

~4D1L


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 23, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned bcuz its the banning thread
> 
> ~4D1L

Click to collapse



Stop lying. Killed because its the killing thread 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Stop lying. Killed because its the killing thread
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Babned bcuz u cant trick me

~4D1L


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 23, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Babned bcuz u cant trick me
> 
> ~4D1L

Click to collapse



My mummy told me to always tell the troof XD Killed.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> My mummy told me to always tell the troof XD Killed.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned becausecur sig has a smiley

~4D1L


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because i'm not sure what your avatar is

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because i'm not sure what your avatar is
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because im goin to sleep

~4D1L


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because i'm not sure what your avatar is
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because neither am i.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because i did ban the person above me. Just didnt post it in time 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because I guess you're right

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because i guess he is not.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for......

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because I just woke up

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 23, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I just woke up
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Tpam just woke up so he is life banned like my Xbox is console banned for spamming ponies lul

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Tpam just woke up so he is life banned like my Xbox is console banned for spamming ponies lul
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



banned coz this is the first thing i'm reading today morning.

SGS2, send this you must!


----------



## Sherwinnn (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because I hack in Modern Combat 4...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 23, 2013)

Sherwinnn said:


> Banned because I hack in Modern Combat 4...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz hacks are fun for 1-2 days, then they ruin the game for you!
Best example - GTA Vice City! (I think everybody must have used - professionaltools, getmeoutofhere, chickmagnet) XD


----------



## domini99 (Feb 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because somehow i ran into this youtube vid on as my subscriptions never show up... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQaisack_jc&feature=youtube_gdata_player its creepy...and dont tell me this has to go in the youtube thread. I just posted it as its on topic.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



whahahahahahahahaha LOLOLOLOLO xD

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> whahahahahahahahaha LOLOLOLOLO xD
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



Banned coz u neva banned person above u

~4D1L


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned coz u neva banned person above u
> 
> ~4D1L

Click to collapse



Banned for using "u", "neva" and "coz" as opposed to "you", "never" and "because" or "cause"

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for using "u", "neva" and "coz" as opposed to "you", "never" and "because" or "cause"
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using abrievations

~4D1L


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for not using abrievations
> 
> ~4D1L

Click to collapse



Banned for misspelling "abbreviations" 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for misspelling "abbreviations"
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pony

~4D1L


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 23, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for being a pony
> 
> ~4D1L

Click to collapse



Banned because TPATPAM is a * Brawny *
Lol



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because TPATPAM is a * Brawny *
> Lol
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word lol

~4D1L


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because it's "Brony"

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because I like "brawny " more




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because it's "Brony"
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for lying

~4D1L


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because the person above you had a better signature than you, if only for the link to the Brony thread

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because the person above you had a better signature than you, if only for the link to the Brony thread
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because i just woke up and have no idea whats going on because i cant be bothered to read.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## caponer (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for showing up after being banned previously


----------



## Dr.Acula (Feb 23, 2013)

caponer said:


> Banned for showing up after being banned previously

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing so.

Sent from 
my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned for not doing so.
> 
> Sent from
> my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont know you.

~4D1L


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for not being in the know

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because i don't know you too.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for not knowing :what:





sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 23, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for not knowing :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont know you 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i dont know you
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you dream too much




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Andrino (Feb 23, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because you dream too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banneb because you're human


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because I just woke up at 10:45 pm est

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------

Carry its am to lazy to edit 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

Sorry dumb auto correct 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I just woke up at 10:45 pm est
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for triple posting

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for long Tapatalk Sig 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for short signature




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because my home internet isn't working.


----------



## Fragless11 (Feb 23, 2013)

banned because devs didnt like me


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 23, 2013)

Fragless11 said:


> banned because devs didnt like me

Click to collapse



Banned because i can see why

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for seeing

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 23, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for seeing
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for posting at so many OT threads !




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 23, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for posting at so many OT threads !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you should change your username to something more non-generic..


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because you are right:banghead:
and I was thinking the same just let my exams finish and I will give more time here :banghead:



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because you are right:banghead:
> and I was thinking the same just let my exams finish and I will give more time here :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you agree on everything the person above you tells you


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for accusing him of agreeing with everything that the person above him tells him

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you agree on everything the person above you tells you

Click to collapse



Banned coz 19k posts is really something


----------



## robert90262 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned cause I said so


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

robert90262 said:


> Banned cause I said so

Click to collapse



Banned for being lame


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being lame

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's 2AM here so, zzzzzzzzz.....

SGS2, send this you must!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being lame

Click to collapse



Banned because your cat plays like a dog



vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz it's 2AM here so, zzzzzzzzz.....
> 
> SGS2, send this you must!

Click to collapse



Banned for implying you're tired

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because your cat plays like a dog
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because she's the best


----------



## derPianist (Feb 23, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned without reason. 

*via my ∞ awesome Nexus 4*
Ready for more Android awesomeness? ...check this out!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

derPianist said:


> Banned without reason.
> 
> *via my ∞ awesome Nexus 4*
> Ready for more Android awesomeness? ...check this out!

Click to collapse



 Banned with prejudice


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for being a badass


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for being.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for liking my little pony's


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned for liking my little pony's

Click to collapse



Banned for having numbers in your username

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having numbers in your username
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



What it's my Xbox gamertag 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> What it's my Xbox gamertag
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## cmason37 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for having Xbox instead of PC. 

Sent from my trashcan using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because you remind me of myself when I started playing this game


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you remind me of myself when I started playing this game

Click to collapse



 Banned for obvious reasons


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for liking pc over Xbox but what I care I hate Xbox          Atari 2600 is better 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned for liking pc over Xbox but what I care I hate Xbox          Atari 2600 is better
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of punctuation and grammar

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for picking sides


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Ban the person above you*

Banned for caring 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because proper grammar is key in knowing the difference between your crap and you're crap

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## [ThibaulT] (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for having an UNrooted Kindle

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------

****


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for being a asshole 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Ian1331 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for not having an avatar. 

Sent from my SGSIII on Bell running Task650's AOKP


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned for being a asshole
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



 Banned because if that's directed at me, know that i mean no offence by that comment. I'm not trying to imply anything or insult you. It was a joke and i never said you were actually crap. I was just saying that proper grammar is the key to knowing the difference

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for not liking my car I drive 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because if that's directed at me, know that i mean no offence by that comment. I'm not trying to imply anything or insult you. It was a joke
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



 Banned for trying to reconcile


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because i'm not trying to make enemies here

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gideo (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because i'm not trying to make enemies here
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for not trying

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for being right 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## gideo (Feb 23, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned for being right
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting your wrong.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

gideo said:


> Banned for admitting your wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because sh!t just got serious lol


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for being wrong about me

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

gideo said:


> Banned for admitting your wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because  *you're 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because  *you're A ass
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse





sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned for petty insults. If you do truly feel offended, i apologise. Not much more i can do if you misinterpreted me

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gideo (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because  *you're
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out other peoples lack of education

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

gideo said:


> Banned for pointing out other peoples lack of education
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it was just a correction. We all make mistakes 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because I don't


----------



## gideo (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because it was just a correction. We all make mistakes
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing someone on xda of making a mistake.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because I love you 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

gideo said:


> Banned for accusing someone on xda of making a mistake.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 Banned because you MISTAKENLY banned toe wrong person.


----------



## gideo (Feb 23, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned because I love you
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned for bromance

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because you MISTAKENLY banned toe wrong person.

Click to collapse



Banned because *the and you did the same thing

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for being a cool son of a gun

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because *the and you did the same thing
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



 Banned because you just made an enemy


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned for being a cool son of a gun
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned because guns are dangerous

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because you just made an enemy

Click to collapse



Banned for being easily offended.


----------



## gideo (Feb 23, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because you MISTAKENLY banned toe wrong person.

Click to collapse



"Please see post about accusing people on xda of making mistakes"banned for not using the search button haha.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because guns are dangerous
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because guns are not dangerous 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for talking about threads outside the scope of these threads


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about threads outside the scope of these threads

Click to collapse



Banned for earlier claiming i remind you of yourself when you first started participating in this game

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gideo (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for earlier claiming i remind you of yourself when you first started participating in this game
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to identify with someone on a personal level.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because it was his claim, not mine
Also because you're almost a senior member

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gideo (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because it was his claim, not mine
> Also because you're almost a senior member
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a senior citizen *edit*sorry eye sight is the first to go.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

gideo said:


> Banned for calling me a senior citizen *edit*sorry eye sight is the first to go.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not investing in corrective eye surgery


----------



## gideo (Feb 23, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for not investing in corrective eye surgery

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't read your post......man I should have invested in corrective eye surgery

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for not investing in corrective eye surgery

Click to collapse



banned because glasses are hot (on girls  )


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> banned because glasses are hot (on girls  )

Click to collapse



Banned for not starting your post with a capital letter.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gideo (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> banned because glasses are hot (on girls  )

Click to collapse



Banned for being sexist.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not starting your post with a capital letter.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



bAnNeD fOr CaRiNg


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> bAnNeD fOr CaRiNg

Click to collapse



Banned for being too slow in the last letter game thread.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being too slow in the last letter game thread.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for judging


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned because you really should reach at least 1000 thanks somehow, despite thanks being removed from OT

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you really should reach at least 1000 thanks somehow, despite thanks being removed from OT
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because i know i deserve 1000 thanks!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i know i deserve 1000 thanks!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned becuz u dont deserve 100 thanks.

~4D1L


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned becuz u dont deserve 100 thanks.
> 
> ~4D1L

Click to collapse



 Banned because I do


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for thinking you deserve something

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Parkourkid93 (Feb 23, 2013)

Can I ban all the banners for making my day? With this whole thread?

♚Rebel Nation♚


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because I do

Click to collapse



Banned because or do you?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because or do you?

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting the caption on the actual image (meme) in the Gli thread

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not putting the caption on the actual image (meme) in the Gli thread
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because it's called laziness


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's called laziness

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being lazy
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



good night, ban.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> good night, ban.

Click to collapse



Good night. 
Ban

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gideo (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Good night. Ban
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for going to sleep when there is important banning to do.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned because i was bidding him a good night, i'm not going to sleep myself

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gideo (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because i was bidding him a good night, i'm not going to sleep myself
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for collusion.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 24, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for pollution of the ocean 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Sherwinnn (Feb 24, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned for pollution of the ocean
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because pollute the air...  XD  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned because I don't care

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned you all for sleeping 


And banned tpam for being ignorant



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because i only slept 5 hours and i'm tired as hell 

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 24, 2013)

banned for not doing what i do, conserve energy and it's not being lazy ;p

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for thinking you're conserving energy

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Sherwinnn (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for being ios user!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for hating

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 24, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for hating
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daniel

Click to collapse



Banned for cheers. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

banned for nexus 4

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned because I'm back.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for informing us of your return

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for informing us of your return
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned coz I just won my first Draw Some badge and the animation was awesome!


----------



## caponer (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned because I have headache






these bytes were sent from my phone through the air using codes to the server through the cables to your device which controlled the pixel illumination of the screen and you interpreted my thoughts


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

caponer said:


> Banned because I have headache
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm not sure if you're being serious or trolling in the rate the avatar above you thread

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned because he means it.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned because I'm the king of the world!!!!!11!!1!

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

banned for misspelling a few !'s

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned for misspelling a few !'s
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the new sig.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for the new sig.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for same old sig


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for same old sig

Click to collapse



Banned. Look at my sig now.

That's right, Im using the same old sig! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned. Look at my sig now.
> 
> That's right, Im using the same old sig! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for succumbing to peer pressure and changing your sig


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for succumbing to peer pressure and changing your sig

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't think he's changed his sig

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 24, 2013)

banned cuz i think ponies are creepy lol

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned for not giving a reason
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you were the king of the world

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for thinking you were the king of the world
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because how do you know he's not.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because how do you know he's not.

Click to collapse



Banned because there's a thread for Off Topic can't be proved wrong theories. Maybe he could post that in there?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## varun26296 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for thinking you were the king of the world
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for having the wonderful thought in your Tapatalk signature.. 

Sent from my Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

varun26296 said:


> Banned for having the wonderful thought in your Tapatalk signature..
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because thanks

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for showing gratitude


----------



## BleedingIris (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned because I hate you.. 
Get out of here.. do yourself a favor and get lost you... *****************************
And never return. 

New to forum? 
cm10  htc  a310e  Smoother than butter and broke  Cam/corder


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for not showing gratitude

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not showing gratitude
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a big word.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you seem like a N00B to O.T.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because you seem like a N00B to O.T.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because looking at his post history, i think all his posts in this thread just say "Banned" and don't give a reason. Not sure why he does that

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gideo (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because looking at his post history, i think all his posts in this thread just say "Banned" and don't give a reason. Not sure why he does that
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

gideo said:


> Banned!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being online

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being online
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for being online too

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## gideo (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being online
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for douchebaggery.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for having a vile avatar

Edit: Banned above for being faster than me and for saying i was doing acts of "Douchebaggery". I didn't mean anything by it! 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having a vile avatar
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a pony avatar.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for not having a Pony avatar

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not having a Pony avatar
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because its too annoying...sister watches it waaaaay too much. I barely understand why...just why...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

because some people just seem to like it.

almost forgot: banned.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> because some people just seem to like it.
> 
> almost forgot: banned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i wont be posting as much for a while...because of...sc sc sc sc...sc sc sc...SCHOOL!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i wont be posting as much for a while...because of...sc sc sc sc...sc sc sc...SCHOOL!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you have school


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

banned coz f*ck you i got too.
but who cares i got the school's wifi password.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned because me and a few friends hacked into the school system to disable the wifi passwords

We got suspended  

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



Phenziox said:


> Banned because me and a few friends hacked into the school system to disable the wifi passwords
> 
> We got suspended
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I used WiFi kill (785 killed) in school and the principal thought it was the lightning!

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 24, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because I used WiFi kill (785 killed) in school and the principal thought it was the lightning!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daniel

Click to collapse



Banned because my school has a WiFi password...

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned because me and a few friends hacked into the school system to disable the wifi passwords
> 
> We got suspended
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



LOL that sucks.
i toke the password out off a teachers laptop when she went to the toilet.







Stereo8 said:


> Banned because my school has a WiFi password...
> 
> Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you should do the same as me 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOL that sucks.
> i toke the password out off a teachers laptop when she went to the toilet.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I am able to use the shutdown -i command on the computers at my school and it is HILARIOUS!


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

banned coz i booted a school macbook in single user mode and used rm -rf /system/*

LOL you can do everything in single user mode, FULL SUPERUSER NO PASSWORDS HELL YEAH!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz i booted a school macbook in single user mode and used rm -rf /system/*
> 
> LOL you can do everything in single user mode, FULL SUPERUSER NO PASSWORDS HELL YEAH!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because my school has stoopid I.T. class. Guess what im learning loooong way into it? How to use excel. I learned what a row was...(yeah...thats what im learning...they teach it every year now. I tell my teacher that its too easy and he gives me more advanced stuff (or so he calls it.) and that stuff is...CTRL+c and CTRL+v!) i learned about what encryption is though if thats any better...although they do know the best web browser...and best os...win xp with poop-ernet poop-splorer!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for giving us your life story


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for giving us your life story

Click to collapse



Banned because kajdjskswidsjsjnsiejdidndid did did djdndjdbsjsnd sjx sfjsndjsndjd sked sjd djd skd woebsbebeid eir ene eke skdjsjd wjdnspenofwnsn wkdbsjdbso sjdndnd dnd dke de dke eod dnso sodendor odeboeenwkjepdkekdjnvwkf qod kw sdnckcod dksieodudjxbs dhdnsbd...

...and that is my whole life story.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned because I'm sleepy

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for being sleepy

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being sleepy
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



I should be sleeping for school...BUT WHO CARES! *partys whilst giving away free bans to everyone* 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for not going to sleep

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hjhita979 (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for not sleeping

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because my school has stoopid I.T. class. Guess what im learning loooong way into it? How to use excel. I learned what a row was...(yeah...thats what im learning...they teach it every year now. I tell my teacher that its too easy and he gives me more advanced stuff (or so he calls it.) and that stuff is...CTRL+c and CTRL+v!) i learned about what encryption is though if thats any better...although they do know the best web browser...and best os...win xp with poop-ernet poop-splorer!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



LOL we learned how to press the start button.
the most advanced we learned is how to boot usb stick -.-







gmaster1 said:


> I should be sleeping for school...BUT WHO CARES! *partys whilst giving away free bans to everyone*
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



bannned. just banned coz my fingers are too lazy to type a long comment.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOL we learned how to press the start button.
> the most advanced we learned is how to boot usb stick -.-
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL my teachers dont even know how to put a usb in. They will ALWAYS get the technition who gives me or whoever it is a wierd look probably thinking "holy s***...is this guy serious? I know a 6 year old who can do that" they barely understand how to turn the computer on when its off. And then theres me...thinking "F****** DO THIS! NO! DONT GOTO THE BACK OF THE FRICKIN COMPUTER! THERES NO ON BUTTON THERE!" as they then pull a wire...then i rage and go tech hulk on them. "HULK FIX BEFORE HE MUCKS IT UP AGAIN!"















Also...















...banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

well, some know.
other put the usb in the internet port.

banned

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> well, some know.
> other put the usb in the internet port.
> 
> banned
> ...

Click to collapse



ROFL my teachers are stupid with tech...but not that stupid XD
BTW banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOL my teachers dont even know how to put a usb in. They will ALWAYS get the technition who gives me or whoever it is a wierd look probably thinking "holy s***...is this guy serious? I know a 6 year old who can do that" they barely understand how to turn the computer on when its off. And then theres me...thinking "F****** DO THIS! NO! DONT GOTO THE BACK OF THE FRICKIN COMPUTER! THERES NO ON BUTTON THERE!" as they then pull a wire...then i rage and go tech hulk on them. "HULK FIX BEFORE HE MUCKS IT UP AGAIN!"
> 
> 
> Also...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for extending life story



domini99 said:


> well, some know.
> other put the usb in the internet port.
> 
> banned
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for carefree attitude


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for extending life story
> 
> 
> Banned for carefree attitude

Click to collapse



no, lattitude. lattitude d630. a dell.
banned for stupid grammar error at telling me wich laptop i have.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for extending life story
> 
> 
> Banned for carefree attitude

Click to collapse



I thought you said you were sleepy? Now i know why. Banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I thought you said you were sleepy? Now i know why. Banned
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about sleep


----------



## Pattttti (Feb 24, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



husam666 said:


> Banned for talking about sleep

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 24, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for the same reason.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for being right 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

banned coz im going to sleep now.
bye bye.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz im going to sleep now.
> bye bye.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because good night

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because good night
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont want to sleep...hence why im on XDA.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because good night
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for wishing people good nights, what if his night was meant to be bad from the beginning, then you'll only look like a fool and he will probably think that wishes never come true, which will lead to demotivation and depression, then comes suicide.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wishing people good nights, what if his night was meant to be bad from the beginning, then you'll only look like a fool and he will probably think that wishes never come true, which will lead to demotivation and depression, then comes suicide.

Click to collapse



Banned because you said good night yesterday (twice) before you left  if you remember?:sly:

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wishing people good nights, what if his night was meant to be bad from the beginning, then you'll only look like a fool and he will probably think that wishes never come true, which will lead to demotivation and depression, then comes suicide.

Click to collapse



Banned for hypothesizing and lack of optimism


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you said good night yesterday (twice) before you left  if you remember?:sly:
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was describing my night 



m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for hypothesizing and lack of optimism

Click to collapse



Banned because I have no interest in hippo thighs


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I was describing my night
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I have no interest in hippo thighs

Click to collapse



Banned because i was doing the same

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because i was doing the same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for copying him...or is he copying you 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for copying him...or is he copying you
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking questions


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for copying him...or is he copying you
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for pixelating superman's face in your avatar, which means that it could be his butt or balls


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for pixelating superman's face in your avatar, which means that it could be his butt or balls

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a super potato, not Superman
Also because Batman>Superman 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be importnt, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



i ban op for this thread


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> i ban op for this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

this is a better potato man


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> i ban op for this thread

Click to collapse



Banned for this thread


----------



## ImRocker (Feb 24, 2013)

Synopsis said:


> Banned because his broken typewriter obviously works.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I am sexy. 

Enviado desde mi LG-P990 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for pixelating superman's face in your avatar, which means that it could be his butt or balls

Click to collapse



ROFL LMFAO LOL ROFL LMFAO LOL...that was so dammed funny.






UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because it's a super potato, not superman
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be importnt, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him what my avatar is...hehe...balls...im still LOL'ing...i should say its that from now on! (nah. Im jk. That would be quite wierd and discusting.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for this thread

Click to collapse



banned for


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for this thread

Click to collapse



Banned because that's one of the best threads on XDA

Edit: Banned everyone who was quicker than me!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned for

Click to collapse



Banned because 







UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because that's one of the best threads on XDA
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for joking


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for claiming i was joking when i'm actually being deadly serious

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He werent joking...banned...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> He werent joking...banned...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



lol. banned for telling the truth and making me chuckle


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> lol. banned for telling the truth and making me chuckle

Click to collapse



banned because i found this funny screen shot on google images lul


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for ???


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for finding that on Google Images when it was posted on XDA

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned for ???

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned for Duke Nukem reference

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for finding that on Google Images when it was posted on XDA
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting on XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for posting on XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for posting...just...for posting...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for doing so. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



best aokp out there banned for not being to cool for school


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> best aokp out there banned for not being to cool for school

Click to collapse



Banned for infesting this thread with girl stuff


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> best aokp out there banned for not being to cool for school

Click to collapse



Banned because *too

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because *too
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned for


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> best aokp out there banned for not being to cool for school

Click to collapse



Banned for using "to" instead of "too" and because


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for using "to" instead of "too" and because

Click to collapse



banned for


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned for

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a woof at least.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------

IM PAST 2000 POSTS! PARTY! UNBANS FOR EVERYONE!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not giving a woof at least.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because how cute


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for quoting 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for quoting
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

banned for the battle has started


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned for the battle has started

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm going to bed.
bad night


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm going to bed.
> bad night

Click to collapse



banned for look!


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned for look!

Click to collapse



LOLOLOLOLOL banned because thats me when i ban people.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL banned because thats me when i ban people.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



banned for


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL banned because thats me when i ban people.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because i picture you looking more like this


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because i picture you looking more like this

Click to collapse



How did you find that picture of me? Banned for taking photos of me (even though i do look quite handsome.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because i picture you looking more like this

Click to collapse



Banned because i picture you looking more like this


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because i picture you looking more like this

Click to collapse



Banned cause i picture you looking like this


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned for posting images and good night to Husam

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Feb 24, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because please explain why you do this

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because I got a terrible English teacher. 

Her English is even worse than me and she always invent some new words. Eg annoyinged,  keep quieter,  cupy(copy )

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 25, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because I got a terrible English teacher.
> 
> Her English is even worse than me and she always invent some new words. Eg annoyinged,  keep quieter,  cupy(copy )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because My english teacher does that...but its just a laugh and a half instead of a mistake taking the fact that my teacher doesnt usualy do that..im giving too much of much life story away...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for being awake

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 25, 2013)

And vice versa. Banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because fair enough

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 25, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because fair enough
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because i always ban fairly.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because I hate tapatalk, it doesn't allow spaces in the app. Had to return to old username. 

Sent from the 32-bit Batman Potayto!

_"I may be a Bat MAN from outside, but I'm a real Potayto inside."_


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because I hate tapatalk to

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because im the banitor

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for being a bankrupt banitor

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because I have a ban step gun and its got tons of bans to bans you banners 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## mnishamk (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for making the ban too complicated 

Sent from my Xperia Mini Pro


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for wanting it simpler

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not replying to my question earlier

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for pickle

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for pickle
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned coz cupcakes aren't enough to persuade me


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 25, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I got my own style.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because its gangnamstyle 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Sherwinnn (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because supporting Harlem Shake

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because I am going to get that phone
http://www.sammobile.com/2013/02/25/jk-shin-confirms-march-14th-galaxy-s-iv/



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for being a noob and posting in OTs




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because your username sucks

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## fuser1337 (Feb 25, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because your username sucks
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned, because not using my PACrom signature


----------



## arif41 (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because meth , not even once

Sent from my Xperia Mini

"meth , not even once"


----------



## dr.lube (Feb 25, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for the avatar

Inviato dal mio GT-P3110 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 25, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because your username sucks
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because your user name means driver!LOL




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## domini99 (Feb 25, 2013)

banned coz i have to get 10 posts to post in developer tread. I dont have 10 posts yet 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## tshot (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for being a new user.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## domini99 (Feb 25, 2013)

banned for winblows 8 logo.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for not being a turkey leg

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 25, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned by an Admin.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Feb 25, 2013)

banned coz u no are admin.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 25, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for u no admin either

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 25, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for u no admin either
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daniel

Click to collapse



Banned because I just administered a ban on that ass!!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because I just administered a ban on that ass!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I want some mocha


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 25, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I want some mocha

Click to collapse



Banned because you view explicit content 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 25, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because you view explicit content
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...i just came here after quoting an explicit post...DA HELL IS RONG WITH U PEOPLE??? i aint even gonna ban...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for anger issues. Stop being so serial. Or is it cereal...


Sent from my SGH-I747 using
 :thumbdown: Crapatalk fail app 2 :thumbdown:
 ..........................n 
@tapatalk ---> nl lnn
  ........................P__uu


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned for anger issues. Stop being so serial. Or is it cereal...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using elipses

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 25, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for using elipses
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned for lack of humor


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 25, 2013)

vegusek said:


> Ban because his cup is too red.

Click to collapse



Banned coz I just finished season 4 of The office US, and it is in my Top 5, DEFINITELY! xD


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I just finished season 4 of The office US, and it is in my Top 5, DEFINITELY! xD

Click to collapse



 Banned because the UK version was better


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because eBay

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## jumper62 (Feb 25, 2013)

chaosticbunny said:


> what is time

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for having exactly 600 posts (at the time of writing this comment)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 25, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having exactly 600 posts (at the time of writing this comment)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned coz I have switched from.xda premium to tapatalk 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iKoolkid (Feb 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz I have switched from.xda premium to tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned xause you have underscore in your name.

Sent from my  Galaxy *S* III


----------



## Zeuscluts (Feb 25, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for misinterpreting a misinterpretation because it was easily assumable your post was directed to the person above you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for having scary wareaz profile pic







> ★WHY CAN'T YOU HIT THANKS BUTTON IFF AM HELPING YOU
> ★Does thanking cost any Money,
> ★NOO!!!! $O Just Hit THANKS I Helped You

Click to collapse



Time is LIFE, 
SPEND IT WISELY


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for banning a person with scary profile pic

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because I LOVE MUSIC 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I LOVE MUSIC
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



I ban anyone who doesn't!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I ban anyone who doesn't!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because MY BASS IS YO LOWWWWW MY HEAD PHONES WONT SUPPORT MORE BASSS NOOOOOOO

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because kkk

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because MY BASS IS YO LOWWWWW MY HEAD PHONES WONT SUPPORT MORE BASSS NOOOOOOO
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because I got King Kong in my head phones


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 25, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you said King Kong ....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because you said banned. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah I'm tired but I have home work and ponies to post your banned Tpam because ponies come before homework lul

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Ah I'm tired but I have home work and ponies to post your banned Tpam because ponies come before homework lul
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing the concept of the 'TPAM' thread into this!...even though the concept is similar!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for bringing the concept of the 'TPAM' thread into this!...even though the concept is similar!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for stating the truth. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 25, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for stating the truth.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for mis-spelling troof.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yo French fries you banned because I'm eating your brother HAHA

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for having more posts 

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## arif41 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bane'd

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because I have a chicken named Steve 


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Aldokazer (Feb 26, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I have a chicken named Steve View attachment 1761301
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because you have 46671th post.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because sandwich.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because you have a pizza in your name and I ban u again because u have a better phone than I do

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## varun26296 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned because you have a pizza in your name and I ban u again because u have a better phone than I do
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not having pizza in your name.. 

Sent from my Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lbomber7 (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for working on a computer companys customer support hotline.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 26, 2013)

lbomber7 said:


> Banned for working on a computer companys customer support hotline.

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for trolling 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 26, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for trolling
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



Banned




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## frankieladeyo (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for doing the one thing he said he wouldn't do that one time at band camp 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 26, 2013)

frankieladeyo said:


> Banned for doing the one thing he said he wouldn't do that one time at band camp
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banneeeeeddddddd 







sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## rruss (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for wearing this to bed...



Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## gideo (Feb 26, 2013)

rruss said:


> Banned for wearing this to bed...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I would wear that to bed

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because android pizza is a troll 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because android pizza is a troll
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



Banned because of your sig 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because ... 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## rruss (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned cuz i farted while typing this. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 26, 2013)

rruss said:


> Banned cuz i farted while typing this.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your fart smells rancid


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because OMG SKULLZ!!!!1!!! 2 SCARREH 4 MEH!!!!!11!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for getting scared

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Sherwinnn (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for using ios

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 26, 2013)

Sherwinnn said:


> Banned for using ios
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using MT27i

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

banned for using nothing.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 26, 2013)

You all are banned for..

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## brewy (Feb 26, 2013)

banned for a ugly pic 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yyz71 (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for having 4.2.2 before half of those so called top tier phones out there 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## fuser1337 (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for being confusing


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for mutilating the Linux penguin

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for mutilating the Linux penguin
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing back the awesome android pizza avatar.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## motiv77 (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for using Rootbox because I wanna use it


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for being jealous

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for not keeping your cool frog avatar

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because I have this new awesome avatar.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

_"My name is Win. And if you are reading this, you have been defeated." _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because I'm not a big fan of it

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## BleedingIris (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned  because he is not disputed 

Δ……………………………………………………………………………...…Δ​If my post is empty,Click here
Latest links here
cm10  htc  a310e 
Butter smooth&brokeCam/corder

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

Just Banned because I can. 

Δ……………………………………………………………………………...…Δ​If my post is empty,Click here
Latest links here
cm10  htc  a310e 
Butter smooth&brokeCam/corder


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 26, 2013)

banned because i dispute that claim


----------



## rruss (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned..


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 26, 2013)

rruss said:


> Banned..

Click to collapse



Banned because you're Batman


----------



## BleedingIris (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because I hate you 

◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆
If my post is empty,Click here
CM10  HTC  A310E
*▶Latest links™◀*


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 26, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> Banned because I hate you
> 
> ◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆
> If my post is empty,Click here
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not loved


----------



## motiv77 (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because I am loved

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 26, 2013)

motiv77 said:


> Banned because I am loved
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling by whom.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for wanting to find out

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for wanting to find out
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a headache


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I have a headache

Click to collapse



Banned because i hope it goes quickly and you feel better

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

bammed fos im to lasy tob fix typingb eroros.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> bammed fos im to lasy tob fix typingb eroros.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not using auto correct

@undisputed.. thanks mate


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for bromance with undisputed


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

banned fos auodorredt coreecrs english words ro duthc.

thwt isnt good.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned fos auodorredt coreecrs english words ro duthc.
> 
> thwt isnt good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're peter pan


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for accusing him of being Peter Pan

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

am i peta pan?
bamned for calling me peter pan!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> am i peta pan?
> bamned for calling me peter pan!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me see...page 67 of the dictionary...wheres the word 'banned'...oh...there it is. *throws dictionary with page bookmarked at domini* banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Let me see...page 67 of the dictionary...wheres the word 'banned'...oh...there it is. *throws dictionary with page bookmarked at domini* banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you could have googled it and thrown your computer at him instead


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

*bang* FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU
atleast call me an ambulance 

banne.... *passed out due bleedings*

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 26, 2013)

banned because ambulances are expensive, hope your insured


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> *bang* FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU
> atleast call me an ambulance
> 
> banne.... *passed out due bleedings*
> ...

Click to collapse



...its due to...DUE TO! Not just due...banned...im gonna miss you...PARTY!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

banned coz how do i find out?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...its due to...DUE TO! Not just due...banned...im gonna miss you...PARTY!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not a party unless it has chicks


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 26, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not a party unless it has chicks

Click to collapse





agreed. So banned




domini99 said:


> banned coz how do i find out?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU...ITS...BUT...ITS BECAUSE AND NOT COZ! *puts gun upto head* you made me go grammar nazi on you...*shoots self*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because it's not a party unless it has chicks

Click to collapse



Banned because i agree. Definitely need a cute chick or 2

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...its due to...DUE TO! Not just due...banned...im gonna miss you...PARTY!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



f*ck you.
ps the persone above me is also banned.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> f*ck you.
> ps the persone above me is also banned.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright...calm down...take a ban instead.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

*in ambulance good friend called*
YOU SUCHA ***** ASSHOLE THINGY BANNNEEEEED!!!!!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned because swearing is not allowed on XDA

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> *in ambulance good friend called*
> YOU SUCHA ***** ASSHOLE THINGY BANNNEEEEED!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



0_o i think you have brain damage...in you 'banning' nerve of the brain.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

whats ?rong !with ut. only nevre damaged is aurocorrevt nebre.

bannedf fob notm tellinf me.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> whats ?rong !with ut. only nevre damaged is aurocorrevt nebre.
> 
> bannedf fob notm tellinf me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its worse then i thought...banned until you heal...may not ever heal...even the autocorrect nerve...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

banned because they just fixed my autocorrect nerve.

there doesn't seem to be any other damage.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned because they just fixed my autocorrect nerve.
> 
> there doesn't seem to be any other damage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit...banned for crushing my hopes of you being banned forever.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned because they just fixed my autocorrect nerve.
> 
> there doesn't seem to be any other damage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it doesn't seem like your Caps Lock works since there's no capitalisation

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

banned because WHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU WILL NEVER BE FINISHED OFF WITH ME :tank:

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned because WHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU WILL NEVER BE FINISHED OFF WITH ME :tank:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because :tank:

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

banned because
:tank: :tank: :tank:

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned because
> :tank: :tank: :tank:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Do we realy want to go there? Remember last time? :tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank: banned for starting this off again.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for posting pictures. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 26, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for posting pictures.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Emoji actualy. Banned for getting mixed up.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Negan (Feb 27, 2013)

I ban you for having a confusing signature that makes no sense!

sent from my 1920 overclocked note 2 running jedi xp11


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for not understanding his signature

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for banning the band that joined the banned in singing to save all the banned from the banners, with several other bands that haven't quite been banned, because are appealing their bans on account that they never got to say your banned.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 27, 2013)

thantos2024 said:


> Banned for banning the band that joined the banned in singing to save all the banned from the banners, with several other bands that haven't quite been banned, because are appealing their bans on account that they never got to say your banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 27, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned for

Click to collapse



Banned for weak ass memes


----------



## blumesa (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for not being the 2,000,000 view.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 27, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for weak ass memes

Click to collapse



banned for


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for not having an infinity posts 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 27, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned for

Click to collapse



banned for being observant


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 27, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> banned for being observant

Click to collapse



banned for


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for using memes that don't show up in xda app

Ban myself for using xda app that doesn't show memes till you ban someone for using memes that don't show up.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 27, 2013)

thantos2024 said:


> Banned for using memes that don't show up in xda app
> 
> Ban myself for using xda app that doesn't show memes till you ban someone for using memes that don't show up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being lucky enough to not see them :good::good:


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for being able to see them

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 27, 2013)

thantos2024 said:


> Banned for being able to see them
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for


----------



## Taela (Feb 27, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned for

Click to collapse



BANNED for that "Special" Pinkie Pie!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

Taela said:


> BANNED for that "Special" Pinkie Pie!

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing who it was

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 27, 2013)

banned for


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because i don't think you posted that in the Brony thread

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because I ran out of coffee

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because you don't have any coffee


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because I made a fresh one

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 27, 2013)

banned for not having a backup 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## Taela (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey, I'm a girl. I'm the target audience for MLP! 



Sparx639 said:


> Banned because you don't have any coffee

Click to collapse



And... Banned for not being a tea drinker.


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because at 3:30am you need coffee while trying to port a rom.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 27, 2013)

Taela said:


> Hey, I'm a girl. I'm the target audience for MLP!
> 
> 
> 
> And... Banned for not being a tea drinker.

Click to collapse



Banned for being the MLP target audience and helping make MLP a failure towards its original intended audience ... 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 27, 2013)

banned cuz im not sure what yu guys are talking about here lol

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for not knowing what MLP is.

Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 27, 2013)

bannsd for not explaining! 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for not using google. (hint UndisputedGuys avatar is a clue.)

Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 27, 2013)

banned cuz u made me google e.e

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for being lazy, you figured it out now or shall I just tell you

Although to be fair, it's hard to google with a broken typewriter.

Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 27, 2013)

banned cuz i hope Google was right... i dislike "my little ponies" ugh disgusting ponies 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because at least it keeps my niece quiet for a while.

Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app


----------



## Taela (Feb 27, 2013)

thantos2024 said:


> Banned because at least it keeps my niece quiet for a while.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause you know watch it with her too and just don't want to admit it.


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 27, 2013)

banned cuz "MLP"  work for yu  

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for not owning 100 pounds of bc bud. *sigh*


----------



## Jmen900 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for been a pothead

Sent from my PantechP8000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thantos2024 (Feb 27, 2013)

Taela said:


> Banned cause you know watch it with her too and just don't want to admit it.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming, I never said I didn't.

Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 AM ----------




powerpoint45 said:


> Banned for not owning 100 pounds of bc bud. *sigh*

Click to collapse



Banned for have brightly colored P. 

Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for chicken 

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because yay 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 27, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned because yay
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nay! Banned!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BleedingIris (Feb 27, 2013)

oOyay..banned 

◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆​If my post is empty,Click here
CM10  HTC  A310E S>B & ✘Ѡ
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*
◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆​


----------



## Sherwinnn (Feb 27, 2013)

Oorah banned

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because pancakes

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for using fond as a reason. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because your spelling sucks.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because your blind his sig says that 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for daring me to click a link 

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## L2Deliver (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for using MB855

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paul.n (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned, fellow LG user! 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 27, 2013)

paul.n said:


> Banned, fellow LG user!
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM

Click to collapse



banned for being fellows


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 27, 2013)

We meet again red cup banned for being a typing cup

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 27, 2013)

banned because im also a banning red cup


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 27, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> banned because im also a banning red cup

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's not just a red cup. It's a rare typing red cup!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gnutian (Feb 27, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz it's not just a red cup. It's a rare typing red cup!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for starting a new page and have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## L2Deliver (Feb 27, 2013)

HardDisk said:


> Banned for starting a new page and have no idea what you're talking about.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning a Nazi


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 27, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned bacause you mustn't ban him when he ban an nazi

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for your bad grammer 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## twanskys204 (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned cause frogs dont need sunglasses


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2013)

twanskys204 said:


> Banned cause frogs dont need sunglasses

Click to collapse



Banned because they do if the sun was too bright


----------



## Sherwinnn (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because swallowed a fish bone

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sherwinnn said:


> Banned because swallowed a fish bone
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for swallowing a fish bone

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for swallowing a fish bone
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for making it sound perverted


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for making it sound perverted

Click to collapse



Banned because that was honestly not my intention

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## CallUp (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for hitting a dog.

Sent from my SHW-M250S using xda premium


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 27, 2013)

CallUp said:


> Banned for hitting a dog.
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M250S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping the dog

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because there was no dog

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned for lying




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 27, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for not lying 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 27, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



Myself5 said:


> Banned for not lying
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having a phone

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Banned for having a phone
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daniel

Click to collapse



Banned because you're lamer than a noob


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 27, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're lamer than a noob

Click to collapse



banned coz that's not possible. Is it?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz that's not possible. Is it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because sometime it is


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 27, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz that's not possible. Is it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



N00Bception! Banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because nothing can be lamer than n00bs


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because nothing can be lamer than n00bs

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking in the mirror


----------



## hackmate (Feb 27, 2013)

*was westep*



chalak said:


> Banned because nothing can be lamer than n00bs

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause noobs write nOObs instead of n00bs


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

banned for not writing n°°b

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## mobilescooby (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm banning myself because I am a n00b

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

banned because
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned because
> I DONT CAAARREEE!!!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't triforce


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you can't triforce

Click to collapse



banned coz dafuq is triforce?
*takes dictonary gmaster1 threw at me yesterday*

cant find it.
explane it please.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz dafuq is triforce?
> *takes dictonary gmaster1 threw at me yesterday*
> 
> cant find it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an internet [email protected]@b -__-


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

banned coz xda is not browser.
xda is app.

takes to long to switch from xda app to browser.

so tell me.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## wbchristmas (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because XDA is a website & forum for users and developers who created the app



Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

banned coz no is app.
is not website on phone.
is app.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz no is app.
> is not website on phone.
> is app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you could have Googled it by now

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## 404-Not Found (Feb 27, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you could have Googled it by now
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are probably a Googler.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 27, 2013)

Banned because maybe he's too busy and lazy to google it right now.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## motiv77 (Feb 27, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because maybe he's too busy and lazy to google it right now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you can use lmgtfy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

dafuq is that?
banned coz im still to lazy to switch app.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> dafuq is that?
> banned coz im still to lazy to switch app.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because lmgtfy.com

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GermanyGSG (Feb 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because lmgtfy.com
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because i asked 
lmgtfy.com and it's too lazy to google it for me.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 28, 2013)

lol banned! 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned for no reason. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## zimlokks (Feb 28, 2013)

banned cuz i like banning yu

Typed from my broken Typewriter?!


----------



## Arjav (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned cuz u like banning people..! 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 28, 2013)

BANNED because who dosent like banning  people




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 28, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> BANNED because who dosent like banning  people
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 28, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for being a brony and making non-brony memes




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 28, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## graydiggy (Feb 28, 2013)

226633 because I can. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Phenziox (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned because kkk 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned because the kkk represent horrible things in the U.S.


----------



## jSterling (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned because you made my phone unable to  accept any input while watching porn... Including volume control. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 28, 2013)

jSterling said:


> Banned because you made my phone unable to  accept any input while watching porn... Including volume control.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



0_o ...banned...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned because bacon

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## L2Deliver (Feb 28, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because bacon
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Multiban because i have to ban somebody, because i love bacon, because the ban is against bacon code of conduct, because pet abuse, because you used ™, and because you have your name in your sig. ban ban ban ban ban hammers.


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned for search not available




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned for


sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned because I just woke up and a good banning is the best way to start your mofnings


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 28, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because I just woke up and a good banning is the best way to start your mofnings

Click to collapse



banned coz I sprained my neck :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz I sprained my neck :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because that happened to me last week!
And it is very bad



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Myself5 (Feb 28, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned bacause I can !!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned for being a can

Sent from my SGH-I747 using
 :thumbdown: Crapatalk fail app 2 :thumbdown:
 ..........................n 
@tapatalk ---> nl lnn
  ........................P__uu


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned because being a cup > can


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned for loving cups

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned because I love frog legs more


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned for loving frogs legs

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm board 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 28, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned because I'm board
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm chalk. :|


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I'm chalk. :|

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm cheese 

_     “Without music, life would be a mistake.” 
― Friedrich Nietzsche    _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because I'm cheese
> 
> _     “Without music, life would be a mistake.”
> ― Friedrich Nietzsche    _

Click to collapse



Banned because im potayto.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because im potayto.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a beer 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

banned coz ima banana

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm cupcake

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 28, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I'm cupcake
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned because im the guy who ruins the pattern :thumbup:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because im the guy who ruins the pattern :thumbup:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



*ignore*







chalak said:


> Banned because I'm cupcake
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



banned coz im a.. DONUT 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm an Eclaire

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

banned coz im a nuclear bomb

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz im a nuclear bomb
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i wanna be different 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

banned coz i fell on your house.
problem? 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz i fell on your house.
> problem?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because im moving soon anyway  (not realy.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

banned coz i played fsx long enough to know how to fly TB-7.

dropped bombs on your head.
u mad bro?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Weeboab (Feb 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz i played fsx long enough to know how to fly TB-7.
> 
> dropped bombs on your head.
> u mad bro?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I say so 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

banne foz im geting to tired to typeb correcrly.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Weeboab (Feb 28, 2013)

Banned cause you should go to bed if your to tired 

sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100


----------



## cmason37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because I stole the ban hammer from Archer.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 1, 2013)

banned because i just reported you for that


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because this is the Ban the person above you. 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because now you f***** up

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned for swearing

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because I censored it

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 1, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned because I censored it
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned because why u no root?

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because I don't have a pc 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 1, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned because I don't have a pc
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned because buy one from mc Donald happy meal it has potato os

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because buy one from mc Donald happy meal it has potato os
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for being a smartass 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 1, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned for being a smartass
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned for thank you I have been woek on reading with my butt 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because woek


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because woek

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar Nazi 

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because nazis are badass

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 1, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned because nazis are badass
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned for 



sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for
> View attachment 1769830
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because pony profile pic

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against ponies.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned for not discriminating against ponies

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for not discriminating against ponies
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 1, 2013)

banned because i think we all know who really faps to ponies


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 1, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> banned because i think we all know who really faps to ponies

Click to collapse



Banned for hell no 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I Am The Frost (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned for not warning people not to click the link in his post. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for hell no View attachment 1769969
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse










I Am The Frost said:


> Banned for not warning people not to click the link in his post.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a sucker


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned forView attachment 1769891
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for


Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because


Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned coz you guys can even write "Banned because" in your meme as well!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you guys can even write "Banned because" in your meme as well!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you just flashed a ROM.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned for noticing that

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 1, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Banned because you just flashed a ROM.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®
> 
> [HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!

Click to collapse



Banned coz I haven't. Still on stock.







chalak said:


> Banned for noticing that
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing on a wrong observation.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned for correcting them


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for
> View attachment 1769830
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because made a new os for the s3 and one x. One rom fits both.

mediafire.com/user?gmaster/aldjwidPOTAYTObdbfi

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because of 2 I'dS tpam and undisputed guy

If my post is empty,*?Click нεяε?*
CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 1, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> Banned because of 2 I'dS tpam and undisputed guy
> 
> If my post is empty,*?Click нεяε?*
> CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
> *▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*

Click to collapse



banned coz I don't know what tpam is and it is being referred to a lot now :|


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because I don't know either

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because you don't know either, even though they are the most popular ones here.. :thumbdown:

If my post is empty,*?Click нεяε?*
CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned for insisting that me and gmaster1 are the same user

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 1, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for insisting that me and gmaster1 are the same user
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for the brainwashing of shrome :what:

_   “Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye.” 
― Jim Henson     _


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because two birds of a feather stick together


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 1, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because two birds of a feather stick together

Click to collapse



Banned coz no one has still mentioned what is tpam!


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 1, 2013)

tpam is Banned for having a noob moment

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 1, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> tpam is Banned for having a noob moment
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making me google it.
and now my previous post looks stupid! :silly:


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for making me google it.
> and now my previous post looks stupid! :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for noobiness.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because I have to give my examination in 10 hours from now but I am still here at xda 
Uh and it is midnight here



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 1, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned bacause this sounds like an Coke/Energydrink night. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because caffeine has no effect on me, I can drink 20 Cokes without any effect.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because caffeine has no effect on me, I can drink 20 Cokes without any effect.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz i just made a stylus out of an earbud 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L2Deliver (Mar 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i just made a stylus out of an earbud
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because my bf3 server just crashed.

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## klvnhng (Mar 1, 2013)

L2Deliver said:


> Banned because my bf3 server just crashed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because your bf3 server just crashed.

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 1, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you talk about BF3.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 1, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for insisting that me and gmaster1 are the same user
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



No. One way you know is that potaytos looks like potaytos. Not ponys. Banned






Myself5 said:


> Banned because you talk about BF3.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont talk about minecraft 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 1, 2013)

hey gmaster! catch this!;
*throws banbrick*

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 1, 2013)

banned because you know gmaster cant catch


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 1, 2013)

Banned because I'm not dumb


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because I have to go pick up my food.


----------



## 404-Not Found (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because you have Multipliers of 3 in you Username and 3 is Unlucky Number.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 2, 2013)

JRBX550 said:


> Banned because you have Multipliers of 3 in you Username and 3 is Unlucky Number.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz 3 is my birth date, so no!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcquisDale (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned for being a turtle

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because I'm cold

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Dr.Acula (Mar 2, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned because I'm cold
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz u stole Rajnikanth's pet

Sent from 
my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.


----------



## paul.n (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned for something which is top secret. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM


----------



## domini99 (Mar 2, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> banned because you know gmaster cant catch

Click to collapse



exactly







paul.n said:


> Banned for something which is top secret.
> --
> P>
> Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running random Protos ROM

Click to collapse



banned coz i am going to hack into your head.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 2, 2013)

banned cuz i bought a e4gt today 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because I'm frustrated since I messed up an exam. 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because I didn't mess with my exam 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 2, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because I didn't mess with my exam
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for a username too cool for XDA

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Mar 2, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



i9100g user said:


> Banned because I didn't mess with my exam
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a college on this beautiful Saturday!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 2, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I have a college on this beautiful Saturday!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for the awesome user name. ..




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Pattttti (Mar 2, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



i9100g user said:


> Banned for the awesome user name. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having multicolor signature.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 2, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for the awesome user name. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz I don't see the awesome in it


----------



## Pattttti (Mar 2, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I don't see the awesome in it

Click to collapse



Banned for that!!!

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 2, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for that!!!
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me why Pattttti is awesome


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 2, 2013)

JRBX550 said:


> Banned because you have Multipliers of 3 in you Username and 3 is Unlucky Number.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you were the first person on here to ever point that out


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because I'm back to XDA.

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned for pointing that out

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 2, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because I'm back to XDA.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



banned coz welcome back







UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for pointing that out
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned for forring.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned for welcoming

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 2, 2013)

chalak said:


> Banned for welcoming
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Baned for not welcoming the fellow steve of minecraftia

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## tooter1 (Mar 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Baned for not welcoming the fellow steve of minecraftia
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for using *premium*

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 2, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not finishing your post and banned for having the same phone as me.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for not finishing your post and banned for having the same phone as me.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because that was his finished post. He always just posts that. Never gives a reason. :screwy::screwy:

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because tpam and gmaster are the one and same.. what else could be the reason? 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## BabyHuey (Mar 2, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because that was his finished post. He always just posts that. Never gives a reason. :screwy::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for being undisputed

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned for OH MY GOD BABY HUEY, WOW RETRO

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because I got my phone back from HTC, I'm back :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 2, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I could bet I took no 6 weeks like my HD2 from Vodafone some time ago...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned Because it took only 6 days 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## RomWiz (Mar 2, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*



theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned Because it took only 6 days
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because my stomach hurts

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because I'm back with a new username

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 2, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because your Back in Black

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because *You're 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because not giving a reason

Sent from God's tool - Tapatalk using a SGS2


----------



## Pattttti (Mar 2, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



daxanh said:


> Banned because not giving a reason
> 
> Sent from God's tool - Tapatalk using a SGS2

Click to collapse



Banned for having nice avatar.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 2, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for beeing nice.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because IM NOT FAT, IM BIG BONED, AND U WILL RESPECT MY AUTHOROTAW!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 2, 2013)

banned cuz ur not funny! 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## edisile (Mar 2, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you think you know what's funny and what isn't.

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## DESERT.TECH (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned for having iPhone in your pocket when you started this lame thread

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 2, 2013)

IGPAY ATINLAY ANBAY

ent rom y VO using da remium


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 2, 2013)

now if u dont visit herehttp://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=183 ur banned! 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## DESERT.TECH (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned for being this guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwleOote5M0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 2, 2013)

banned coz presses the tanks button
:tank: :tank:

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz presses the tanks button
> :tank: :tank:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned by tanks


----------



## domini99 (Mar 2, 2013)

banned... 
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
:tank: :tank:
Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because tanks

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bart452 (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because of banning someone of tanks

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 2, 2013)

bart452 said:


> Banned because of banning someone of tanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned be...oh...realy...ive said it so many times that i lost the link to the 10 posts spamming thread. So go find it and read it N00B.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> banned...
> :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
> :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
> :tank: :tank:
> ...

Click to collapse



Do we realy wanna go there?

:tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank: 

Banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned be...oh...realy...ive said it so many times that i lost the link to the 10 posts spamming thread. So go find it and read it N00B.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for

:tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank:
:tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank:
:tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank:
:tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank:
:tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank:
sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for foolery


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for zero thank meter


----------



## ididnt (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for jumping on the banned wagon


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because I didn't jump on the wagon, the wagon jumped on me


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because i think i crashed peoples phones/tablets again 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## =JKT= (Mar 3, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not even trying.

This post was created and transmitted in analog.


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for not stating a reason for banning

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"No one lives in the slums because they want to. It's like this train. It can't run anywhere except where its rails take it."- Cloud[FFvii]"_​


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i think i crashed peoples phones/tablets again
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yeah, you did. :banghead:

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




TingTingin said:


> Banned for not stating a reason for banning
> 
> PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
> _____________________________________
> _"No one lives in the slums because they want to. It's like this train. It can't run anywhere except where its rails take it."- Cloud[FFvii]"_​

Click to collapse



Banned for banning people who didn't have a reason for banning.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because I have a quad core gameboy advanced :{0


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## androidmechanic (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for still playing with gameboys 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Gzaw (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for non playing gameboy anymore...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because that's not a game boy.

Also, I have the real Gameboy advance SP. 



Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for not realizing that is a nexus4 with some gamepad connected to it
And banned for playing Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/emerald now
Get hacks like Ruby destiny and emulate it on your phone

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for the nice username

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not realizing that is a nexus4 with some gamepad connected to it
> And banned for playing Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/emerald now
> Get hacks like Ruby destiny and emulate it on your phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was pokemon emerald with a moga connected to it and the dude above me is banned for blah

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because my battery is about to be dead.

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 3, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because my battery is about to be dead.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned coz your 4 cores will eat it pretty soon xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## =JKT= (Mar 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz your 4 cores will eat it pretty soon xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you woke my baby and now I'm up.

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> Banned because you woke my baby and now I'm up.
> 
> This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.

Click to collapse



banned because your baby is a potato


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> banned because your baby is a potato

Click to collapse



Banned because superpotayto is with me. (He's really tiny - avatar)

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because "My name is potato"

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 3, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because *I forgot the damn reason*

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because you need a reason. (And I need coffee.)

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## antmasi (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because potato is a root.

su potato ban

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

antmasi said:


> Banned because potato is a root.
> 
> su potato ban
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO GET YOUR FIRST TEN POSTS IN OFF TOPIC!!!

Go read the rules again.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bperez1202 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because your all a bunch of banners

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

Lord Nibbler said:


> i ban tpam for his signature

Click to collapse



Same goes for you, go read the rules again!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------




Bperez1202 said:


> Banned because your all a bunch of banners
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do I even have to say it a third time?
GET OUT OF OFF TOPIC! YOU DON'T HAVE 10 POSTS!!!!

Go read the rules!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for being On FIRE 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 3, 2013)

TpaTpam thinks people join xda for posting in off topic threads
And tpatpam will check my number of  posts too

Tpam is not on fire 



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because this is not the person above me thread 
Double banned because I don't check post counts of ppl 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because this is not the person above me thread
> Double banned because I don't check post counts of ppl
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting my intentions succeed 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## antmasi (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for beeing here longer without the urge to say something...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

antmasi said:


> Banned for beeing here longer without the urge to say something...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GET OUT, NOOB! READ MY POSTS ABOVE!!!

Edit: ON THE PREVIOUS PAGE!!!

Seriously, I don't feel like patrolling this thread all day.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for saying something I didn't understand 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## antmasi (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because the pizza is cranky

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because what he says is right
Help someone in your devices q and a thread

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

antmasi said:


> Banned because the pizza is cranky
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm serious. I'll report you if you don't leave now.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because what he says is right
> Help someone in your devices q and a thread
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because thank you for reinforcing that.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## topiratiko (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for posting on Sunday. Go to church!

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Boost 227


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because your not in church plus it's 8pm church is in the morning 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

topiratiko said:


> Banned for posting on Sunday. Go to church!
> 
> Android Open Collective Project
> Samsung Galaxy SII
> Boost 227

Click to collapse



Banned because HEY! I'm at church! It just hasn't started yet!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because your not in church plus it's 8pm church is in the morning
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because no it isn't

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because we're in different time zones 
I finished going to church almost 12 hrs back

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because we're in different time zones
> I finished going to church almost 12 hrs back
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for blaaaah




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for being boring

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## c3n_dhol (Mar 3, 2013)

banned because banned someone else... 

Sent from my Andromax U using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because i got a new avatar and a signature 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## L2Deliver (Mar 3, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because i got a new avatar and a signature
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



banned because this is getting boring


----------



## =JKT= (Mar 3, 2013)

L2Deliver said:


> banned because this is getting boring

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of imagination!

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because Iron Man is better than Chalak :thumbup::thumbup:

PS: "I was chalak"? Ab paghal ho gai ho?  JK

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 3, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because Iron Man is better than Chalak :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



 Banned because chalak means driver



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 3, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because you don't know the meaning of chalak in his native language
> But I know and it means driver, but he misunderstood that for intelligent xD
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Chalaak means clever, atleast in Urdu...

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 3, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because Chalaak means clever, atleast in Urdu...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for being right , chaalak means clever but chalak means driver /pilot

You see it is a very complex language



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for being right , chaalak means clever but chalak means driver /pilot
> 
> You see it is a very complex language
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it can't be more complex than Engrish.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because your an @$$hole 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for being  quite harsh

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 3, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being  quite harsh
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned coz he did add a  after being harsh, though it doesn't make sense


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz he did add a  after being harsh, though it doesn't make sense

Click to collapse



Banned because that lunatic squirter (oh its squirtle I think) needs to go to asylum




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 3, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 3, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

So lets ban I9100G user because he is able to get JellyBean in Germany... Banned because Samsung released Jelly Bean for I9100 in Poland and Ukrain but not in Germany. I'm dissapointed by you Sammy!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for being disappointed  

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for being disappointed
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a bit more creative


----------



## domini99 (Mar 3, 2013)

banned coz you SUCK >=D

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 3, 2013)

banned because you need to keep your teeth clean and watch this vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd7bUdKAWGM


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 3, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned because you need to keep your teeth clean and watch this vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd7bUdKAWGM

Click to collapse



That reminds me of.....




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 3, 2013)

banned for this is me


----------



## domini99 (Mar 3, 2013)

banned coz YOU SUCK TOO >=D

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because this thread moves fast

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned ,TPam moved slow


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 3, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned TPam moved slow

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned for posting a picture

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 3, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because THIS is scary 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because /r/spacedicks is sooooooooooooo much worse.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because /r/spacedicks is sooooooooooooo much worse.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm browsing reddit as we speak


----------



## antmasi (Mar 3, 2013)

Banned because it is my 12th post! (Replyed to other thread first lol)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 3, 2013)

banned coz

A problem was found and windows has shut down to prevent damage to your computer

THE_PERSONE_ABOVE_ME_IS_CRAZY

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz
> 
> A problem was found and windows has shut down to prevent damage to your computer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning [email protected]@bs


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 3, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for banning [email protected]@bs

Click to collapse



Banned because Monday comes and I have to go to school 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because Monday comes and I have to go to school
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have uni on mon and wed..


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 3, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because Monday comes and I have to go to school
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned because i hate mondays...i have geography, history and whatever poop else...its hard...only because of the fact that i suck at them. And im in the higher set as well...:thumbdown::thumbdown:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i hate mondays...i have geography, history and whatever poop else...its hard...only because of the fact that i suck at them. And im in the higher set as well...:thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you said poop oh and :tank:

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned coz i wanna try if tapatalk will FC on my S2 if I do this.
(Optimus one did used to crash)

:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned because I've always wanted an S2 until I bought my gnex.


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 4, 2013)

banned cuz i just bought my gs2 :d awesome! 

Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 4, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i just bought my gs2 :d awesome!
> 
> Sent from my broken Typewriter!!!

Click to collapse



Welcome ban!


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned because did not buy Nexus 7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned because I did

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 4, 2013)

D-3\/!L said:


> Banned bcz u did...

Click to collapse



Banned for "bcz"




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned. Just banned.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 4, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Banned. Just banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I was playing and posting




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for being right , chaalak means clever but chalak means driver /pilot
> 
> You see it is a very complex language
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Chalak can be pronounced in both ways, so IRON MAN assumed it in the pronunciation of 'Chalaak'? 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned because I am listening to dubstep for the first time.


----------



## zeroblu3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because I am listening to dubstep for the first time.

Click to collapse



Banned because your mind is f***ed up now ^^


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 4, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because Chalak can be pronounced in both ways, so IRON MAN assumed it in the pronunciation of 'Chalaak'?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because thank you 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned because I'm eating a pb&j sandwich and you are jelly 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned because I am eating a buffalo chicken sub and I am not jealous.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned because wawa makes the best Buffalo chicken strip sub emmm the best

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## zeroblu3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because I am eating a buffalo chicken sub and I am not jealous.

Click to collapse



Banned because i can't get those in switzerland :'(


----------



## werbaer (Mar 4, 2013)

zeroblu3 said:


> Banned because i can't get those in switzerland :'(

Click to collapse



Banned for being a ''Schwiizer'' 

Grüße aus dem Nachbarland!


----------



## zeroblu3 (Mar 4, 2013)

werbaer said:


> Banned for being a ''Schwizer''
> 
> Grüße aus dem Nachbarland!

Click to collapse



Banned for having trains upside down in your town


----------



## werbaer (Mar 4, 2013)

zeroblu3 said:


> Banned for having trains upside down in your town

Click to collapse



great reply, can't ban you for that


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned for not banning!!!!

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned for that. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## tbanex (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned for bad english.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned for no XDA signature.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 4, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because my friend managed it to get his Galaxy Y always booting to recovery...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Mar 4, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



Myself5 said:


> Banned because my friend managed it to get his Galaxy Y always booting to recovery...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz no one gives a f*ck

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 4, 2013)

Shenita574 said:


> I ban you for having a scary clown as your avatar. I blame YOU for my nightmares!

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR COPYING 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 4, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> BANNED FOR COPYING
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR COPYING 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 4, 2013)

aisyahelzahra said:


> Banned for the night and I still cant sleep because reading the whole this! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Xperia, Asri Aisyah El Zahra

Click to collapse



Banned for being a "noob"




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 4, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for being a "noob"

Click to collapse



Banned for being down on noobs


----------



## zeroblu3 (Mar 4, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for protecting noobs ^^

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Mar 4, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



zeroblu3 said:


> Banned for protecting noobs ^^
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about n00bs. You should talk about bOObs.

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 4, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned for talking about n00bs. You should talk about bOObs.
> 
> Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.

Click to collapse



Banned coz that's my line.


----------



## _django_ (Mar 4, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz that's my line.

Click to collapse



Banned for.................lol..............

sentenza's mobile


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned for getting post count to 10 ↑↑↑


----------



## _django_ (Mar 4, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



craftycarper1 said:


> Banned for getting post count to 10 ↑↑↑

Click to collapse



Banned for ban me

Inviato dal mio LG-C660 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 4, 2013)

banned coz he's serious. You're voiding the rules.
watch out for wild moderators deleting your posts.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## zeroblu3 (Mar 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz he's serious. You're voiding the rules.
> watch out for wild moderators deleting your posts.

Click to collapse



Banning the wild moderators ^^


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 4, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because the girl in Television does not know what an Hashtag is.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 4, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because the girl in Television does not know what an Hashtag is.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for #hashing a #tag! 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 4, 2013)

#banned #coz #did #i #do #this #right #?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> #banned #coz #did #i #do #this #right #?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using 8# in one short post.

@WTFisa#allabout?


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned because the bezel and part of the screen just fell off of my friends nexus 7 XD. No cracks, a chunk just fell off hahahaha.


----------



## edisile (Mar 4, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



domini99 said:


> #banned #coz #did #i #do #this #right #?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz i like hashish tags

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned for sharing your feelings


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 4, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz i like hashish tags
> 
> Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.

Click to collapse



Banned because you spelt 'because' wrong #grammarnazis #grammar #random #minecraft #sleep #i.have.a.test.to.revise.for.
#YOLO #Swag #hashtag #money #XDA #twitter

That enough # for you?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zeroblu3 (Mar 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because you spelt 'because' wrong #grammarnazis #grammar #random #minecraft #sleep #i.have.a.test.to.revise.for.
> #YOLO #Swag #hashtag #money #XDA #twitter
> 
> That enough # for you?

Click to collapse



#Banned for not using a hashtag on "Banned"


----------



## Weeboab (Mar 4, 2013)

zeroblu3 said:


> #Banned for not using a hashtag on "Banned"

Click to collapse



Banned for #taging 

sent from my GT-I9100 or my GT-I9300


----------



## hiperglyde (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned for mispelling tagging

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xonone (Mar 5, 2013)

hiperglyde said:


> Banned for mispelling tagging
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for being a gammer nazi 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2013)

xonone said:


> banned for being a gammer nazi
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for Kentucky Fried Rebels?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned because of your Name's not Kentucky.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 5, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because of your Name's not Kentucky.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy grammar day!
Banned coz 'of' is not required in that sentence 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned cos I am high

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Mar 5, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz i'm low

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for being low

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Dr.Acula (Mar 5, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned for being low
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz u were taxi driver ( chalak)
Or u wanted to say chalaak.

Sent from 
my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 5, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned bcoz u were taxi driver ( chalak)
> Or u wanted to say chalaak.
> 
> Sent from
> my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.

Click to collapse



Banned because I meant 'clever' 
And 'Chalak' was my earlier username

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## domini99 (Mar 5, 2013)

clever?
noooo, banned coz you are absolutely not 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> clever?
> noooo, banned coz you are absolutely not
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i have to agree




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned because if you aren't intelligent, and you agree on not being intelligent, that makes you intelligent doesn't it? But if it makes you intelligent, and you say you are not intelligent, it makes you in intelligent.

Congratulations, we just founded the Chalak Paradox.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 5, 2013)

I ban you for not understanding my paradox 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 5, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> I ban you for not understanding my paradox
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



banned for making up in intelligent.


----------



## arif41 (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for not evolve to blastoise

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## Pattttti (Mar 5, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



awriefwumbo said:


> Banned for not evolve to blastoise
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini

Click to collapse



Banned.

Oh... If you want any ban reason - I ban you for using Xperia Mini.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned because you were banning an Xperia User.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Mar 5, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because you were banning an Xperia User.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thumb up! 








Pattttti said:


> Banned.
> 
> Oh... If you want any ban reason - I ban you for using Xperia Mini.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



BANNED for still having so many T in your name  and that same avatar! 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for being a ghost

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 5, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned for being a ghost
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for being fanatical about Droids.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for loving idiots 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for using an HTC device

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for using an HTC device
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using Motorola device.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## jameski182 (Mar 5, 2013)

I ban you! is that what it goes out here?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for asking a question

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for not helping a noob 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for being the 246th darkshadow and not the orginal

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned because freakboy

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for bring the 13th freakboy and not the original

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Bebida (Mar 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for bring the 13th freakboy and not the original
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the typo 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 5, 2013)

Damn didn't see that
Touch pal mistake
Banned for noticing it 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## edisile (Mar 5, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz there isn't an original one

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned because I'll never know.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned because if u take a little effort you will know
One guy found out

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## edisile (Mar 5, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

I"m too lazy to ban you 'cuz you want me to do some effort.

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## ididnt (Mar 5, 2013)

The End

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 5, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because this is NOT the end.Thats only the end I trust Samsungs release dates ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 5, 2013)

banned coz your username is too difficult 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz your username is too difficult
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because +1 on that... 
I just had a siezure trying to pronounce that 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 5, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned because +1 on that...
> I just had a siezure trying to pronounce that
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Double banned for having a seizure trying to read & typo!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 5, 2013)

banned for typo nazi

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## antmasi (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned because i felt like banning

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Not_Now (Mar 5, 2013)

I ban you 'cause i don't give a fukh.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 5, 2013)

antmasi said:


> Banned because i felt like banning
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for successfully posting 10 posts not in off-topics.





sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*




---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------




Not_Now said:


> I ban you 'cause i don't give a fukh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You need 10 posts to post in off topics , so banned. 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Xander_25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for excessive use of the number 10

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 5, 2013)

Xander_25 said:


> Banned for excessive use of the number 10
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for excessive use of number 7




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for being a user

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for being chalak once.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar quite often

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for changing your avatar quite often
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for remembering peoples avatar

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## edisile (Mar 5, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for blaming people that talk about other one's avatar

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 5, 2013)

banned for in-coherency


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned because I had to ask what in-coherency means.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 5, 2013)

banned coz you can ask it your best friend: Google!
(forever alone xD)

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## edisile (Mar 5, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz google is my worst enemy -.-

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## twolfekc (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Post what you're doing right now!*

I BAN EVERYBODY WHO ISNT ME!!! GENOCIDE  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## antmasi (Mar 5, 2013)

twolfekc said:


> I BAN EVERYBODY WHO ISNT ME!!! GENOCIDE
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for Being you

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned because I like music and I need better headphones 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for recently surpassing 1000 posts

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## antmasi (Mar 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for recently surpassing 1000 posts
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting too much

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for posting too little

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## antmasi (Mar 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for posting too little
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for that Being fair

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for posting too little
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting. Just. For posting.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for posting. Just. For posting.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for just being online (and for being too slow)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## antmasi (Mar 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for just being online (and for being too slow)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for Banning the banned

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for just being online (and for being too slow)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Dammit...banned for noticing my super fast speed *hears aplause* thank you! Thank you!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




antmasi said:


> Banned for Banning the banned
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FML

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## edisile (Mar 5, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for the "fml" FUQ DA POLICE!

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned for the "fml" FUQ DA POLICE!
> 
> Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.

Click to collapse



Banned because am i sad watching multiple threads hoping to see something i can reply to?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 5, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned bacause now you have something to reply and for banned with an question as a reason.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Mar 5, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



Myself5 said:


> Banned bacause now you have something to reply and for banned with an question as a reason.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining what you must do in this thread.

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## bonell (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for beeing  judgmental 

Sent from my STM712HCZ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xander_25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for noticing.


----------



## edisile (Mar 5, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for pointing that out.

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned because your signature isn't in English.


----------



## zeroblu3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because your signature isn't in English.

Click to collapse



banned because you don't have a signature


----------



## IceyYou2 (Mar 5, 2013)

zeroblu3 said:


> banned because you don't have a signature

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smiley instead of a full stop.

Sent from my Xperia S ~XZXperience~Unlocked BL~Rooted~6.1.A.2.55~


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for thinking that guy is not clever

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because you have no avatar.


----------



## www.android.com (Mar 6, 2013)

*banned*



iammtxd said:


> Banned because you have no avatar.

Click to collapse



banned this person as he has 500+ posts but only 3 thanks(spammer)


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 6, 2013)

www.android.com said:


> banned this person as he has 500+ posts but only 3 thanks(spammer)

Click to collapse



Banned because you have less than 10 posts and cannot post here. Gtfo. 

P.S. Bad username.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Banned because you have less than 10 posts and cannot post here. Gtfo.
> 
> P.S. Bad username.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I second that. Especially the bit about his username.



Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathew1234 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because you second that

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for banning pizza you pizza hater you

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 6, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned for banning pizza you pizza hater you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Supportive ban!


----------



## antmasi (Mar 6, 2013)

Double supportive ban

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## edisile (Mar 6, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

I ban you all for supporting.

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## Dr.Acula (Mar 6, 2013)

edisile said:


> I ban you all for supporting.
> 
> Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz 


         you will never know 
    


Sent from 
my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 6, 2013)

banned coz kala potato

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz kala potato
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for "kala" 
Lol




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## domini99 (Mar 6, 2013)

banned by Domini99 the dominating banninator >=D

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Psychotic-Cerebellum (Mar 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned by Domini99 the dominating banninator >=D
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having an awful and ridiculously long signature

Sent from my cellular telephone

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------

Banned for starting awful threads too

Sent from my cellular telephone

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------

Oh, and for mentioning them self in the third person

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for having 2 reasons

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for having Brony Syndrome

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because the story ends where it began.


----------



## Not_Now (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned just for a change

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because not sure if gusta

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## domini99 (Mar 6, 2013)

banned coz tu n'es pas drôle!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned coz tu n'es pas drôle!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i had to use Google Translate.


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because Ha Ha


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because hello

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## edisile (Mar 6, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz... hmm... i don't even remember the reason.

Inviato dal mio frigo a pedali.


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 6, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because too much beer is not good.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Mar 6, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz i don't drink beer. Only vodka.

Sent from my telegraph.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because I'm sexy and I know wiggle wiggle wiggle now wiggle wiggle wiggle now ( come on gmaster1 let's sing!)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## edisile (Mar 6, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I'm sexy and I know wiggle wiggle wiggle now wiggle wiggle wiggle now ( come on gmaster1 let's sing!)
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvjbLYXnQmE

Banned 'cuz "I'm jewish and you know it"

Sent from my telegraph.


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because that didn't make any sense.


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because rick rolled

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because you sent from a Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## xXAndroidXx (Mar 6, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you are member since 29.marc 2012

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 6, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I am an Member since 17 Mar. 2011

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 6, 2013)

I ban u for banning someone who banned someone who banned another one who banned me

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Mar 6, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



Mokiwipeout said:


> I ban u for banning someone who banned someone who banned another one who banned me
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the new Opera Beta isn't as good as I thought 

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## edisile (Mar 6, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



Pattttti said:


> Banned because the new Opera Beta isn't as good as I thought
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz i have to agree...

Sent from my telegraph.


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because hate stock rom

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because I can't tell if your avatar is ice cream or a Carmel latte?


----------



## edisile (Mar 6, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz i got no PlayStation after accepting Christ

Sent from my telegraph.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 6, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz i got no PlayStation after accepting Christ
> 
> Sent from my telegraph.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting scammed!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for not getting scammed!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 6, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for not having a custom tapatalk signature.

Sent from my telegraph.


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for having a custom tapatalk signature.


----------



## zeroblu3 (Mar 6, 2013)

craftycarper1 said:


> Banned for having a custom tapatalk signature.

Click to collapse



banned for having a much too big signature


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for objecting about others' signatures.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for thank you!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------




edisile said:


> Banned for not having a custom tapatalk signature.
> 
> Sent from my telegraph.

Click to collapse



Banned for IT IS CUSTOM!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for thank you!
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a boring custom sig...reminds me of my first sigs...

Sent from my GT-I8150 (default)

Sent from the phone of gamers (second)

And you know my last one...


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for having worst sinagture


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 6, 2013)

zeuscluts said:


> Banned for having worst sinagture

Click to collapse



*claps* beautiful...just...beautiful grammar...*cries* NOT! banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because you're right. He does have beautiful grammer.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because The Hulk > Ironman


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because Batman > The Hulk

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because you must be high to believe that


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because chuck norris > everyone

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because you must be high to believe that

Click to collapse



Oh it's true, It's damn true!




PuffMaN said:


> Banned because chuck norris > everyone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned because Chuck Norris is a joke

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because I don't know many jokes that can see a thousand years into the future


----------



## edisile (Mar 6, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Oh it's true, It's damn true!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned from life by Chuck Norris, your God and patron.

Sent from my telegraph.


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned from life by Chuck Norris, your God and patron.
> 
> Sent from my telegraph.

Click to collapse



Banned for using Telegraph... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Mar 6, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned for using Telegraph...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Banned for using a high-tech muffin.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because The Joker is creepy. He's better in classic Batman.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 6, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

OK now i won't use my telegraph anymore 

However banned 'cuz the Joker is always somehow creepy.

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 6, 2013)

edisile said:


> OK now i won't use my telegraph anymore
> 
> However banned 'cuz the Joker is always somehow creepy.
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse



Banned

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 6, 2013)

race55 said:


> Banned
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for a totally unacceptable ban!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 6, 2013)

banned cuz ur judgmental 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## edisile (Mar 6, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz you're not enough jugdemental...

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned cuz you have Cid as your profile pic.
Edit: Ninja'd

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned you just got ricked rolled 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## edisile (Mar 6, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz your username makes me hungry

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned cuz Raymond isn't a food.
(Lol u got Ninja'd)

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because pizza is unhealthy in certain quantities 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because I don't care, pizza (and other foods) taste great!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because AMEN BRO!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because AMEN BRO!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned...*patents the 'holy chruch of android pizza'* there. Also. Im gonna have to sue you as well. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because I'm playing ponymon 













Lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned unless you come over and play with me and my friends.
Bring more bronies please.
Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because I'm   Playing  Pokemon yellow 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 6, 2013)

banned cuz ur a waste of personal baseband lol

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because i am playing Hatchi.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for not posting a reason


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 7, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Banned for not posting a reason

Click to collapse



Banned because my earlier post was deleted.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## gesange (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because you mentioned that your post was deleted 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because I told off a dude trying to sell a fake note 2 and he got pissed and raged lul

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## thantos2024 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because I found this banstick and I want to use it.

Sent from my HTC Desire XSV using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 7, 2013)

thantos2024 said:


> Banned because I found this banstick and I want to use it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire XSV using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz you'll be using it to walk after this.
Ban Hammer, down!! XD


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you'll be using it to walk after this.
> Ban Hammer, down!! XD

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing my ban hammer :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::banghead::banghead::thumbdown:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for stealing my ban hammer :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::banghead::banghead::thumbdown:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for having 2222 posts at the time of writing

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having 2222 posts at the time of writing
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for having...alot of posts...i cant be bothered to read...Ok?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because have a problem! 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 7, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned because have a problem!
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Banned for buying a Desire X :/


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for buying a Desire X :/

Click to collapse



Banned cause my phone is awesome  

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Xander_25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned cause my phone is awesome
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a nutty muffin avatar.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for calling it nasty

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because my gnex has a high ass quadrant score


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 7, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because my gnex has a high ass quadrant score

Click to collapse



Banned because quadrant is for old devices and is very "inconsistent "


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because quadrant is for old devices and is very "inconsistent "

Click to collapse



Bane because my desire X has a bigger score! 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because quadrant is for old devices and is very "inconsistent "

Click to collapse



Banned because antutu is just as bad


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because antutu is just as bad

Click to collapse



Banned because benchmark tests are stupid
Comparing them close to each other is way better

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## edisile (Mar 7, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz benchmarks are stupid everyway.

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for :tank:

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for liking ponies

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 7, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because antutu is just as bad

Click to collapse



Banned because antutu is bad too , but for gpu glbenchmark is good




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned coz benchmarks are dumb but still everyone tries them once for a feel good factor 






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 7, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz my tapatalk crashed when i opened this thread

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because benchmark tests are stupid
> Comparing them close to each other is way better
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're right and I agree with you.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because you're right and I agree with you.

Click to collapse



Banned because its easy to get high scores. A rom later and its the best phone on the benchmarks.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because its easy to get high scores. A rom later and its the best phone on the benchmarks.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you were ignored by everyone on your birth day
Remember

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## hellcat117 (Mar 7, 2013)

..........holy **************************, this is a popular thread..............

um.......... I banish thee above me for.......... not knowing what oatcakes are? no, no, um........... for......... not calling the one above thee a wicked child?

..............yeah, I don't know if I'm doing this right at all.......................


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

hellcat117 said:


> ..........holy **************************, this is a popular thread..............
> 
> um.......... I banish thee above me for.......... not knowing what oatcakes are? no, no, um........... for......... not calling the one above thee a wicked child?
> 
> ..............yeah, I don't know if I'm doing this right at all.......................

Click to collapse



Your right. You need to look at the guide of banning! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
BTW banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because you were ignored by everyone on your birth day
> Remember
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



...i...i...uhm...well...guess suicide is the only answer to my problems...of...of being...alone...forever...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because no one will realize you were missing

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because no one will realize you were missing
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate you...*kills self*


----------



## stuckintheskull (Mar 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I hate you...*kills self*

Click to collapse



Banned for taking the easy way out!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## hellcat117 (Mar 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because no one will realize you were missing
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



... I like these forums... and to think, I used to be on GaiaOnline all the time... why didn't I come here to read funnies...?
Ah well, no time like the present...
...ack, still need to remaster... someone ban me for talking while there's remastering to do.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I hate you...*kills self*

Click to collapse



Banned because, if you ever feel suicidal, watch this, made By Shane Dawson, but touching :')

Seriously though, if you know someone with problems, you should show them this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcS0wrX5Jew&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I hate you...*kills self*

Click to collapse



Banned for suiciding during your exams 
Come back to life and study

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 7, 2013)

I ban everyone on this list for having started in 2010! And keeping this going! And getting over a million views!! BANNED
!!!!!!!



Sent from my infected shooter using xda-dev


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

No good reason for banning 
BANNED 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

Plus banned for editing your post

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for banning other peoples


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for "peoples"

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ban for being in a different time zone!


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for adding spoiler


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 7, 2013)

^ not supposed to be sad face! Ban YOUUU

Sent from my shooter using xda app-developers app


----------



## lmali92 (Mar 7, 2013)

cj_302 said:


> ^ not supposed to be sad face! Ban YOUUU
> 
> Sent from my shooter using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for making a typo! 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for using invalid character, 

^


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for bringing it up 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for a green Lamborghini 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because my green Lamborghini is a beast 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because your seriously rich if you own that beast 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

Still banned for a green one

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for not telling him that Minecraft is lame.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because I play minecraft pocket edition and love it 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned?
But how can I ban someone who loves Minecraft?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because Minecraft is overrated and way too mainstream.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because your half right
It is fun but overrated 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## hellcat117 (Mar 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because Minecraft is overrated and way too mainstream.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because your half right
> It is fun but overrated
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff













*dies laughing*


----------



## edisile (Mar 7, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz you died...

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because, if you ever feel suicidal, watch this, made By Shane Dawson, but touching :')
> 
> Seriously though, if you know someone with problems, you should show them this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow...that is touching...




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for suiciding during your exams
> Come back to life and study
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



ID RATHER STAY DEAD!




edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz you died...
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse



Banned for being grammar lazy

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## midcoreboot (Mar 7, 2013)

Bannad cuz minecraft is best




Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

midcoreboot said:


> Bannad cuz minecraft is best
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i agree.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i agree.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned. FOREVER! 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 7, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because Germany finally recieved the LSD Softwareupdate for Galaxy S2.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned. FOREVER!
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



I thought we were friends 
Banned and unfriend...ed...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I thought we were friends
> Banned and unfriend...ed...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Sorry... This is the ban thread... Banned really small... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Sorry... This is the ban thread... Banned really small...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Banned because i like trains...you gone now?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because ASDF Movie reference

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 7, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i like trains...you gone now?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz i like tanks... :tank:

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned because you like tanks


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned 'cuz I ninja'd you
Edit: now I got ninja'd

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 7, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



Android Pizza said:


> Banned 'cuz I ninja'd you
> Edit: now I got ninja'd
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for getting ninja'd

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 7, 2013)

Banned for cheating on XDA! 

sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 7, 2013)

cj_302 said:


> Banned for cheating on XDA!
> 
> sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED

Click to collapse



Banned for sent from Infected Evo 3D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because ASDF Movie reference
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





wow...does noone else watch it or is it just us?




Sherwinnn said:


> Banned for sent from Infected Evo 3D
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for copying what his sig says.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> wow...does noone else watch it or is it just us?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Asdfmovie is awesome and the pony version is better like do the flop thats awesome to (every body do the flop)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

Banned for pickel

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 8, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Seriously?

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 8, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol. Banned.


----------



## thantos2024 (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned because I just screwed up a smali edit destroying 9b hours of solid coding and testing.

Sent from my HTC Desire XSV using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 8, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Lol. Banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your avatar
:tank:



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 8, 2013)

banned cuz i regret clicking yur link

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 8, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i regret clicking yur link
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Haha lol ban!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 8, 2013)

banned cuz i liked some of the pics as wallpapers lol

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## amppen (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for being disrespectful towards orthography and for quoting a post of similar nature.


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for being banned because no one else knows how to ban like this guy!?? 

sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 8, 2013)

did i hear yur banned! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## amppen (Mar 8, 2013)

You are all banned for being confusing.


----------



## Phenziox (Mar 8, 2013)

Gebannereerd. 
Dutchlol

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 8, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Gebannereerd.
> Dutchlol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a dutch ban

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for being 'race-ist' (SeeWhatIDidThere )

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned because I saw what you did there.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned because *sigh of relief* xD

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned because pizza

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 8, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because *sigh of relief* xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for the sigh of relief

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## amppen (Mar 8, 2013)

You are banned because you are capable of flexing the tendons of your neck to make it look like lizard's neck.


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 8, 2013)

amppen said:


> You are banned because you are capable of flexing the tendons of your neck to make it look like lizard's neck.

Click to collapse



read xda rules first then post .
You cannot post in off topic till you have more than 10 posts.
So banned the noob 



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for rule reading... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned because leave the noob alone you know we were all one so back off motha bucka 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## edisile (Mar 8, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz i've never been a noob

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## amppen (Mar 8, 2013)

People who are calling me a noob are actually newer members than me 

I demand you call me "the weird silent pervert" instead of noob.

Ban! Ban!


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 8, 2013)

amppen said:


> People who are calling me a noob are actually newer members than me
> 
> I demand you call me "the weird silent pervert" instead of noob.
> 
> Ban! Ban!

Click to collapse



 Calling you noob was just sarcasm, but no matter how many accounts you have had before 
, or even if you have great knowledge , you will have to follow rules .So you will be reported  by someone, someday if you continue ignoring rules

So bannnnnneeeeeeeeeddd:angel:



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for lying you know it wasnt sarcasm...
Break in the NOOOOBBBBB!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 8, 2013)

banned because talking about Noobs.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 8, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because I agree.

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't agree.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 8, 2013)

banned coz as i always say, talk about boobs not noobs.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 8, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz as i always say, talk about boobs not noobs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol B**B/B*** would been better 
...you know what it means right?
BANNED



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## ididnt (Mar 8, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Lol B**B/B*** would been better
> ...you know what it means right?
> BANNED
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bent for giving a 5 star reply

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for a zero star reply.

*Sense*d *2.1* years before it happened from my *HTC Wildfire™ S*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Banned for a zero star reply.
> 
> *Sense*d *2.1* years before it happened from my *HTC Wildfire™ S*

Click to collapse



Banned for using a wildfire s 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for :good:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for :good:

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for :good:

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 8, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning for :good:
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for coming back to this thread after months

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for pointing that out
And it hasn't really been that long
Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for coming back and not leaving


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for coming back and not leaving

Click to collapse



Banned because no one comes back to leave 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## hellcat117 (Mar 8, 2013)

pffffffffffffhahahahahahaha............
banned for making me die constantly with laughing me butt off, heheheheheheheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

hellcat117 said:


> pffffffffffffhahahahahahaha............
> banned for making me die constantly with laughing me butt off, heheheheheheheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................

Click to collapse



Banned for dying constantly and still being alive and for the irritating repetitions

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for finding it irritating

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned because it is irritating

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## varun26296 (Mar 8, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because it is irritating
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree with you that it is irritating.. 

Sent from my Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

varun26296 said:


> Banned because I agree with you that it is irritating..
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having the number 26296 in your username

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 8, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for having the number 26296 in your username
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz i think its his bday, the 26th feb'96

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for thinking.


----------



## varun26296 (Mar 8, 2013)

craftycarper1 said:


> Banned for thinking.

Click to collapse



Banned because his thinking is right.. 

Sent from my Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned because you have nothing to contribute to the community 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned because you do have something to contribute to the community

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned because I have nothing to contribute and that makes me sad.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 8, 2013)

banned for honesty


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> banned for honesty

Click to collapse



Banned because you have 1234 posts at the time of writing

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 8, 2013)

Banned for being observant


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 8, 2013)

banned for being u? 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## nerdfacenyan (Mar 8, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for being u?
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Banned for using samedung

Sent from my Infected Rezound using xda app-developers app


----------



## ingenious247 (Mar 8, 2013)

nerdfacenyan said:


> Banned for using samedung
> 
> Sent from my Infected Rezound using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for pan handling your ETF


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what ETF stands for.


----------



## gideo (Mar 9, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because I don't know what ETF stands for.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing it stands for energized Titan farts.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zengraviz (Mar 9, 2013)

gideo said:


> Banned for not knowing it stands for energized Titan farts.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because your not using it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because your not using it
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you may be using it

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because your using it 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what device you're using.


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because your using it
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I am using it




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm prank calling with my Kindle fire hd 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because my friends hate it when I spam ponies on instagram lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because my friends hate it when I spam ponies on instagram lol
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because anyone would hate such a thing

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ora282 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for making a generalized assumption. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for being a smart person  *cough* *cough* 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for being a smart person  *cough* *cough*
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for coughing

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because you had. No reason 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 9, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Seriously? Banned 

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




Raymond199483 said:


> Banned because you had. No reason
> 
> sent from my minecraft world

Click to collapse



Banned for beating my to the punch


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because WHERE'S THE JUICE!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because there's no real reason for a ban. Maybe? And cuz I wanna!!!!

sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I got raped by pizza hut

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned because I got raped by pizza hut
> 
> sent from my minecraft world

Click to collapse



Banned for getting raped by pizza hut

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 9, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned because I got raped by pizza hut
> 
> sent from my minecraft world

Click to collapse



Banned because pizza hut is a really big corporation, that must have really hurt:silly:


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I like pizza 


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person above you 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what you do in this thread

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a good reason 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not giving a good reason
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## ventovic (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not giving a good reason
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for making me come back to this thread after a year and a half


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

ventovic said:


> banned for making me come back to this thread after a year and a half

Click to collapse



Banned for coming back after so long a time

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ididnt (Mar 9, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for coming back after so long a time
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me OD on spoilers 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for a weird username.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## ventovic (Mar 9, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned for a weird username.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"

Click to collapse



banned for using Nazi Grammer


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm sleepy

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Dr.Acula (Mar 9, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because I'm sleepy
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because you make no sense

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Dr.Acula (Mar 9, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because you make no sense
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz I didnt meant  to.

Sent from 
my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.


----------



## ventovic (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Ban the person above you*



.salil. said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



banned because I agree with Iron Man


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz i like more War Machine

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm watching Iron Man 3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banbed 'cuz Iron Man 3 hasn't even been released.

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for pointing that out

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## arif41 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for giving thumbs up

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> Banned for giving thumbs up
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't do any such thing

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause I care. 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned 'cause I care.
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned to make u feel unlucky.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for being unlucky.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because quickscope in Modern Combat 3!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because race car!

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because stock car...

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because no car XD


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because Carly Foulkes has a secret XDA account 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for......... 

I don't know 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because you couldn't think of anything


----------



## gesange (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for being a Justin Bieber fan.
( Just a joke )

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thantos2024 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for mention that thing

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for being The Roman God of Death

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for having to put a tm after Megatron

sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 9, 2013)

cj_302 said:


> Banned for having to put a tm after Megatron
> 
> sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED

Click to collapse



Banned for not describing how was the time before this one


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for not describing how was the time before this one

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to know

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for not wanting to know 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for banning for not wanting to know

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz you don't want to know.

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I do

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because Android pizza tastes bad 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for trying it

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for not trying it 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I say so


FD1999 said:


> Banned.
> Seriously, can a mod ban him/her/it?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P500 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who are you talking about??? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I say so
> 
> Who are you talking about???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because my post was for you 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because my post was for you
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I was asking FD1999

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because 


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for posting the pony pics out of the brony thread

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for not appreciating the pony pics 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for appreciating the pony pics

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because no one appreciates it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 9, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you banned the pizza man.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because no one appreciates it
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 9, 2013)

Banmed

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for View attachment 1792018
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for View attachment 1792018
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for being racist 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being racist
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel like banning

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 9, 2013)

Everyone needs to stop copying me.

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for horrible Avatar 
Dude change it after all the insults you get for it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for horrible Avatar
> Dude change it after all the insults you get for it
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



No

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for horrible Avatar
> Dude change it after all the insults you get for it
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha, what insults? They don't really phase me anyways
Don't you know what a Brony is?
My avatar is downright adorable 

Banned for not liking my avatar

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmm.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because
No one is banning anymore 
Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because
> No one is banning anymore
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because ikr

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm addicted to minecraft

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because Minecraft sucks and is waaaay too overrated

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I thought the same till now, till I bought it for the first time a week ago,and have been hooked ever since 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 9, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because I thought the same till now, till I bought it for the first time a week ago,and have been hooked ever since
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I got told the graphics are worse then atari and it dosent make sense. (floating trees ) banned for being a fellow steve.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I want to buy a new laptop

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned cause I do to, but it aint going to happen


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because I have no reason 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz i have a reason but i won't tell it...

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for being secretive


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for not giving a single f*ck about privacy.

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## gideo (Mar 9, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned for not giving a single f*ck about privacy.
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word "giving"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned for swearing.


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 9, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I like the new JB Style for Galaxy S2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 9, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## gideo (Mar 9, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



NO! Your banned!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 9, 2013)

gideo said:


> NO! Your banned!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banished


----------



## gideo (Mar 9, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banished

Click to collapse



OK that's just hurtful.......... Banned

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 9, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

B
A
N
N
E
D
Youtube N00B Style 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 9, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> B
> A
> N
> N
> ...

Click to collapse



DENNAB

Reverse style


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 9, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I haven't seen you since I stopped browsing the galaxy player forums XD


----------



## Pattttti (Mar 9, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



Sparx639 said:


> Banned because I haven't seen you since I stopped browsing the galaxy player forums XD

Click to collapse



Banned for this fact.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 9, 2013)

banned coz i made 5 typos while typing this post.

Sent from my sending thing..
_PC mean poop computer, right?_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned because your phone or tablet should've corrected them.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Mar 9, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



Android Pizza said:


> Banned because your phone or tablet should've corrected them.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being Android Pizza.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for being Android Pizza.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



banner for being a Pattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttti

Sent from my sending thing..
_PC mean poop computer, right?_


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 9, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 9, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banished


----------



## Pickout (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for banning people that are banning people who are banning people without having a banning reason for banning people.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 10, 2013)

Pickout said:


> Banned for banning people that are banning people who are banning people without having a banning reason for banning people.

Click to collapse



banned for making me confused.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## aegentirony (Mar 10, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> banned for making me confused.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting it... 

Sent from my One S using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

aegentirony said:


> Banned for not getting it...
> 
> Sent from my One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for getting it

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for using Docomo 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## knipp21 (Mar 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for using Docomo
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being the second person to use a spoiler on this page. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because banned banned because I wanna ban the bans!

sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for missing your ritalin this morning

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 10, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned for missing your ritalin this morning
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned coz happy tree friends is awesome xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for having Happy Tree Friends as your avatar.
(Seriously, that show is messed up!)

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because happy tree friends is amazing 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because I've played the game on Xbox live arcade

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because I didn't know there was a game

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned coz I played one on my Nokia C3 a while back.
I'm not a psychopath but that show is like really awesome 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because HTF rocks. I love it! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 10, 2013)

schintze said:


> Banned! HTC is not HTF. Nor is it THC or WTF!

Click to collapse



You cannot post here till you get 10posts in on topic
So Banneeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddd...



         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 10, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> You cannot post here till you get 10posts in on topic
> So Banneeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddd...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using I9100g.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## mnishamk (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for having a country in your user name 
Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for begging for thanks

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Red Devil (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for being banned before

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 10, 2013)

akshat.shenoy said:


> Banned for being banned before
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned :tank:




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned cause ima crash everyone's tapatalk now.

:tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank: 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because i've just woken up in a bad mood


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because I learned about new ... :flipoff2:
Banned tpam for sleeping




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 10, 2013)

bammsd cuz u just learned this :flipoff2: lol

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 10, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> bammsd cuz u just learned this :flipoff2: lol
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Banned for the great grammar! :flipoff:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for the great grammar! :flipoff:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being the premium potaytoman

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for being the premium potaytoman
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...*facepalm.jpg* banned because thats old...:flipoff2:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...*facepalm.jpg* banned because thats old...:flipoff2:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because that ain't as old *facepalm.jpg* is

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 10, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because the fact is too bloody for you 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because the fact is too bloody for you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned...what fact??? Banned for making no sense...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned...what fact??? Banned for making no sense...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for looking for sense. 

Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because the fact is too bloody for you
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are out of your senses





mufti.arfan said:


> Banned for looking for sense.
> 
> Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages

Click to collapse



Banned for not looking for sense

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because I make a Sense ROM.

Which, means, I 'make sense.' 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Chahat16 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for being so green  

Sent From My Pet Megatron ©


----------



## darkmanz (Mar 10, 2013)

Chahat16 said:


> Banned for being so green
> 
> Sent From My Pet Megatron ©

Click to collapse



Banned for sending form your pet Megatron 

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for copying half my username 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Chahat16 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for keeping secrets 

Sent From My Pet Megatron ©


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for copying someone else's signature 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for not copying someone else's signature

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for not copying someone else's signature
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Chahat16 (Mar 10, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> sent fromXperia sT21i
> Everything stock

Click to collapse



Banned for such awsm creativity.. 

Sent From My Pet Megatron ©


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 10, 2013)

Chahat16 said:


> Banned for such awsm creativity..
> 
> Sent From My Pet Megatron ©

Click to collapse








         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## Chahat16 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't need a reason to ban...  

Sent From My Pet Megatron ©


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 10, 2013)

jaworek3211 said:


> Why? Because ban you thats why.

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me for no reason 

Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for ahlzhiemers

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because I wish I could make funny pictures like that....

sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 10, 2013)

cj_302 said:


> Banned because I wish I could make funny pictures like that....
> 
> sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED

Click to collapse



Banned because "I can"




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 10, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because "I can"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making them. 

Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for using a Nokia

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Pickout (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for using an armor


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 10, 2013)

Pickout said:


> Banned for using an armor

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him  

Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages


----------



## Dr.Acula (Mar 10, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> Banned for banning him
> 
> Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning him

Sent from 
my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for not banning someone

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## cmason37 (Mar 10, 2013)

banned for being confusing


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for using Nokia 3310

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for using Galaxy Nexus

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmason37 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for using a Motorola phone


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for using iPhone 5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

cmason37 said:


> banned for being confusing

Click to collapse



Banned because if you can't understand even that then you shouldn't be here

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because if you can't understand even that then you shouldn't be here
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone in old post rather than above you -_-

Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages


----------



## darkmanz (Mar 10, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> Banned for banning someone in old post rather than above you -_-
> 
> Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him 

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because I have to study a lot (*-*)




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because you should be studying
Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banner! 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

banned with the banhammer


----------



## edisile (Mar 10, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz you stole moderators' banhammer!

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 10, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz you stole moderators' banhammer!
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse



Yo edislie 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned 'because' I didn't do that

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned 'because' I didn't do that
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For every body I'm the master banner hahaha

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because you laugh when kids get suspended due to a gun shaped cloud 
Lol



         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 10, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because you laugh when kids get suspended due to a gun shaped cloud
> Lol
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because the usa sucks and our schools would do that because they are corrupt so yeah


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because I'm in the USA and my school isn't corrupt


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because you're probably homeschooled if that's the case

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you're probably homeschooled if that's the case
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 banned ......
Where dafuq is thanks button




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for wanting the thanks button

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 10, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for wanting the thanks button
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you misunderstood I was trying to thank the person above me




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because you could have thanked him in some other section

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for spoiler.
Your post wont go faster...

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for spoiler.
> Your post wont go faster...
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pc means poop computer, right?_

Click to collapse



Banned foERROR 404: CANNOT LOAD FASTER.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkmanz (Mar 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned foERROR 404: CANNOT LOAD FASTER.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being the premium potayoman and for seeking the troof 
And Cuz I wanna ban you and Cuz we are playing ban the person above you 

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda premium


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned from the same time as a result of the most important thing is that the company is a good time to time and money on the other hand I am a beautiful person who is the best thing to do with the same time as a result of the most important thing is that the company is a good time to time and money. This post was entirely predicted by SwiftKey...  

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## darkmanz (Mar 10, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned from the same time as a result of the most important thing is that the company is a good time to time and money on the other hand I am a beautiful person who is the best thing to do with the same time as a result of the most important thing is that the company is a good time to time and money. This post was entirely predicted by SwiftKey...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Banned for making nonsenses and for making me suffer from headaches :sly:

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because thats the point off this thread, right?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for changing your signature

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for being undisputed


----------



## Zephyr! (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for being sparx

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## WillieWonka1985 (Mar 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because am i sad watching multiple threads hoping to see something i can reply to?
> 
> Banned cos I sound like a noob when I participate.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for quoting something from quite a few days ago

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Valendros (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for owning something with the word 'Transformer' in it.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 10, 2013)

What the tuinhek is your problem?
Banned coz Asus Transformer is great!!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for stick up for undisputed


----------



## mariekesuzanne (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for the toddler-speak signature.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valendros (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for username "5hake"

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------

Banned himself


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Valendros said:


> Banned for username "5hake"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------
> 
> Banned himself

Click to collapse



I see your viewing the 10 post warning thread already...to post the same link or not to...banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because your lack of creativity is disturbing


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because he's probably just trying to get his post count up

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because he don't have to.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because this thread is probably one of the largest!!! 

And ban because it's still march tenth here.......

sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 11, 2013)

cj_302 said:


> Banned because this thread is probably one of the largest!!!
> 
> And ban because it's still march tenth here.......
> 
> sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED

Click to collapse



Banned because you are wrong




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## WillieWonka1985 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because Xda developers contributes to my insomnia

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Banned coz its my own fault.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because xda is surely going to contribute me in tomorrow's Exam.




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## mathew1234 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned coz u have exams tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because so do I.

__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned coz you should study too...:sly:




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned coz you should study too...:sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I've taken a break after studying for 4 hours.

__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## ashik992 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ban you because your avatar has a very ugly graphics... 
Doesn't it?? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## robogoflow (Mar 11, 2013)

ashik992 said:


> Ban you because your avatar has a very ugly graphics...
> Doesn't it??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't talk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 3 Beta


----------



## lmali92 (Mar 11, 2013)

robogoflow said:


> Banned because you shouldn't talk.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 3 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fake Pikachu with a moustache!


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



lmali92 said:


> Banned for being a fake Pikachu with a moustache!

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz it's an undercover pikachu.

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 11, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz it's an undercover pikachu.
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse



Banned for selling out the identity of an agent!


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

ashik992 said:


> Ban you because your avatar has a very ugly graphics...
> Doesn't it??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you do not understand the point of 8bit pictures.... :/







robogoflow said:


> Banned because you shouldn't talk.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 3 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for using tapatalk 3. Where did you get it?




lmali92 said:


> Banned for being a fake Pikachu with a moustache!

Click to collapse



Banned for looking at his avatar.






edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz it's an undercover pikachu.
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse






vj_dustin said:


> Banned for selling out the identity of an agent!

Click to collapse




Banned cause you're a retarded squirtle. 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Banned because you do not understand the point of 8bit pictures.... :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning more then i could...just woke up...1 ban seems like too many now...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because i don't care.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned for not caring

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## bushako (Mar 11, 2013)

^^I ban you simply because the person below me is going to ban me and because I can

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because all my avatar uploads are blurry :X

__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## _akash (Mar 11, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Banned because all my avatar uploads are blurry :X
> 
> __________________________________
> HTC Wildfire S
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your avatar uploads being blurry..


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because I finally got my avatar right.

__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because you still haven't got it right

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because you're not supposed to live on this planet, let alone use internet to access xda 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 11, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> Banned because you're not supposed to live on this planet, let alone use internet to access xda
> 
> CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
> *▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*

Click to collapse



Banned who are you to tell me that? If you can't read some numbers properly then kill yourself

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Sakshamg30 (Mar 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned who are you to tell me that? If you can't read some numbers properly then kill yourself
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned on threatening on forum.

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 11, 2013)

Sakshamg30 said:


> Banned on threatening on forum.
> 
> Sent from my ST21i

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't threatening him

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 11, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I wasn't threatening him
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't threaten him!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 11, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 11, 2013)

You are...


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 11, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Mar 11, 2013)

OOOO.........OOO.........O.......O
O.........O......O.....O........OO....O
OOOO........O.O..O.......O...O.O
O..........O....O.......O.......O......O.
OOOO......O..........O......O.......O

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because you didn't put a reason for banning the guy above you.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 11, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because you didn't put a reason for banning the guy above you.

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because you're funny

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 11, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because you're funny
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did someone call me? I was on the PC, browsing memes.

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## xelectronicax (Mar 11, 2013)

*Banned*

Banned because I Can


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz you can't

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 11, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz you can't
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse



Banned because your right.
He can goto the thread that everyone knows about first...da best...thread...EVAH! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because *You're

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 11, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because *You're
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for being grammar nazi 

Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned for using a 1100 tapatalk version. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 11, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Banned for using a 1100 tapatalk version.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz, stick with a avatar damnnit!


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because epic avatar

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 11, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because epic avatar
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for hiding your Thanks button :silly:


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because the Off topic section had it disabled  

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 11, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because the Off topic section had it disabled
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because its there somewhere...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 11, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because its there somewhere...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz Yoda know where it is must!


----------



## Ridingmac (Mar 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz Yoda know where it is must!

Click to collapse



I ban you cuz u posted at 1 oclock sharp. You should know better then to post at exactly 1

Sent From My Aeonized SAMSUNG-SGH-I997


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ridingmac said:


> I ban you cuz u posted at 1 oclock sharp. You should know better then to post at exactly 1
> 
> Sent From My Aeonized SAMSUNG-SGH-I997

Click to collapse



Banned for using the wrong timezone. He actually posted at 11

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dr.Acula (Mar 11, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Banned for using the wrong timezone. He actually posted at 11
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz u too are wrong he posted at 11:35

Sent from 
my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because I'm hungry

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz me too.

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 11, 2013)

banned coz i just got a pack of bourbon after reading your posts.
also my earlier post was at 11:30pm 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz i just got a pack of bourbon after reading your posts.
> also my earlier post was at 11:30pm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you eat bourbon at night

*yawn*




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because I had to Google what bourbon was


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 11, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because I had to Google what bourbon was

Click to collapse



Banned because you know what bourbon is ....


Lololololol




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 11, 2013)

Your 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## graydiggy (Mar 11, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Your View attachment 1797554
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because it is spelled "you're". 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 11, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned because it is spelled "you're".
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



*idontcare. Banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because I just had an amazing chicken burger. 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 11, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because I just had an amazing chicken burger.
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



I just had...A BAKED...BANTAYTO!!!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## topiratiko (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh.

Android Open Collective Project
Version Pending AOCP Release
Samsung Galaxy SII 
Boost 227


----------



## RomWiz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I'm sick and medication tastes like sh**

Regards, 
Daniel,
Recognized Themer.


----------



## robogoflow (Mar 11, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I just had...A BAKED...BANTAYTO!!!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you use hashtags in normal conversations.

#Banned!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 3 Beta


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 11, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Banned because I'm sick and medication tastes like sh**
> 
> Regards,
> Daniel,
> Recognized Themer.

Click to collapse



Thats agreeable. It does taste like crap. (and mostly does nothing for me.) banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned coz Gingerban, ice ban sandwich, Banny bean.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## 2_BCs (Mar 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz Gingerban, ice ban sandwich, Banny bean.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pc means poop computer, right?_

Click to collapse



Banned because you got it wrong...it is Ice Cream Banwich - not ice ban sandwich.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned coz whatever...

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## 2_BCs (Mar 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz whatever...
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pc means poop computer, right?_

Click to collapse



* Chanting * ...Pie Jesu Domine, dona eis *BAN*quiem.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned coz language??

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Requiescat in ban.

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## domini99 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned by bangun. BANBANBANBAN! BANBAN!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned for expecting a MacBook Air to fly

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## domini99 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned coz its Macbook *Air*. It should be able to fly!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

My iPhone had the "Airplane mode"... damn you Apple and your scams!

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz its Macbook *Air*. It should be able to fly!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Shure it can fly, its apple. Its designed to throw it off my balcony like a frisbee!

And... Banned for putting an iphone off airplane mode 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because HEY MY PHONE HAS THAT TOO!!!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned for not being in airplane... :sly:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Banned because one of my favrouite servers closed 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because I can't play my precious sim city 5

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for weak Gollum impersonation


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 12, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2013)

Ban me, I need my ten posts

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

Indeed

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## _akash (Mar 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ban me, I need my ten posts
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are banned. 
I hope the mods will really ban you.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for being so agressive 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because I it is Valentines' Day again(3/14)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for making no sense

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for seeing my post


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what your talking about

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for making no sense
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I don't know what your talking about
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not knowing so much... 
"one who has increasth knowledge,  increasth sorrow",  Altair Ibn La Ahad...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because Altair sucks
Ezio and Connor are way better

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because Altair is a Master Assassin (The youngest one at that) and was still an Assassin in the very late years of his life. He wrote the Codex pages and the inventions were his designs. Altair was trained when he was very young. He has more skill and experience

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because he just had knowledge but ezio and Connor had skill which is more important for an assassin 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned coz The guy above me got personal... 
PS: ALTAIR STILL SUCKS...


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because he just had knowledge but ezio and Connor had skill which is more important for an assassin
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Altair was the (youngest?) head of the Assassins for a reason. The reason Connor and Ezio kill more in combat are due to gameplay mechanics rather than actual skill. Haytham is a better character than Connor. Connor made various mistakes throughout AC3. Altair was a true Assassin

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for not talking about caeser borgia


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 12, 2013)

Gainpain said:


> Banned coz The guy above me got personal...
> PS: ALTAIR STILL SUCKS...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting before me!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned cuz they all suck Bukowski is king


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 12, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned cuz they all suck Bukowski is king

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not sure if you're referring to the poet or not

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for being a freak 

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------

Banned for for not being so sure


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for being so sure

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned coz m glad to see u here


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because I don't understand why, btw glad to know that

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for still being here...


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for noticing that 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for almost having 600 posts

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because now I have over 600 posts and for having over 5k posts

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because most of undisputedguys posts are off topic 
He has been in here for a long time

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because I know that

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## mexigga (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for acting like you know

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for buying xda premium 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because I'm not acting like I know, I am stating that I know

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## JesusBuiltMyDeathstar (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because Im da Jesus n I's a say's so. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

mexigga said:


> Banned for acting like you know
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for acting so fancy 

---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------



deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I'm not acting like I know, I am stating that I know
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for living in fantasies


----------



## Sakshamg30 (Mar 12, 2013)

Gainpain said:


> Banned for acting so fancy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not believing in fantasies. 

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for believing in fantasies

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for not sleeping

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because I don't sleep at this time
P.S- its 2:40pm in my country

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned coz its 10 am here.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because it is  2:47 pm here




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## gesange (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because you banned someone else 

Sent from my shooteru using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.Acula (Mar 12, 2013)

gesange said:


> Banned because you banned someone else
> 
> Sent from my shooteru using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for the same.

Sent from 
my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.


----------



## 1991prince (Mar 12, 2013)

.salil. said:


> Banned for the same.
> 
> Sent from
> my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.

Click to collapse



Banned for a cool avatar:thumbup:

Sent from my Cynus T2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for calling yourself prince

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because they may be!

sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for owning an infected EVO 3D


----------



## wbchristmas (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for using an area code in your name



Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## z4117 (Mar 12, 2013)

banned because out off topic


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because that's not what the number stands for.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned fornot telling what the number stands for

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for dubbbbbbbsteppppppp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because you badly need a dictionary

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## wbchristmas (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned, because I happen to agree with you.



Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## ididnt (Mar 12, 2013)

ventovic said:


> banned because I agree with Iron Man

Click to collapse



Banned for using 1 m, 2 r's, 2 b's, 4 a's, 4 n's, 5 e's, 1 d, 1 c, 1 u, 1 s, 1 g, 1 w, 1 t, 3 i's, 1 h and 1 o in the make up of your last reply.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## graydiggy (Mar 12, 2013)

ididnt said:


> Banned for using 1 m, 2 r's, 2 b's, 4 a's, 4 n's, 5 e's, 1 d, 1 c, 1 u, 1 s, 1 g, 1 w, 1 t, 3 i's, 1 h and 1 o in the make up of your last reply.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for counting all the letters. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for reading his post:banghead:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for not reading his post

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## 2_BCs (Mar 12, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not reading his post
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty headed Ban-imal food trough wiper.


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for babbling like a fool


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned for babbling like a fool

Click to collapse



Banned for mistaking me for someone like yourself

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for using a spoiler

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## edisile (Mar 12, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for not using a 


         spoiler 
    


< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned. Banned Banned. Banned Banned. Banned Banned. Banned Banned. Banned.


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 12, 2013)

BANNED

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for not making your post unique

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 12, 2013)

BANNED

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because every post is unique in itself

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 12, 2013)

BANNED 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for writing all letters in caps

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 12, 2013)

Let's play sent from.... ban... Banned for sent from Nokia 3310

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 12, 2013)

BANNED 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## 2_BCs (Mar 12, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> BANNED
> 
> CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
> *▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*

Click to collapse



and that, my liege, is how we know the Earth to be BANana shaped.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

2_BCs said:


> and that, my liege, is how we know the Earth to be BANana shaped.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a coded BAN
Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 12, 2013)

* BANNED*




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for no reason


----------



## 2_BCs (Mar 12, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> Banned
> 
> CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
> *▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*

Click to collapse



On second thought, let's not go to BANelot. It is a silly place.


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for the second thought


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned with


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because PuffMan.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## 2_BCs (Mar 12, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because PuffMan.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Who would cross the Ban of Death must answer me these questions three, ere the other side he see.


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 12, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because PuffMan.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because u forgot the capital N
And thats mighty important!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because my mom yells when I listen to harlem shake... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## 2_BCs (Mar 12, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because u forgot the capital N
> And thats mighty important!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Meanwhile, not more than two swallow's BANs away, Arthur and Bedivere had discovered something. Oh, that's an unladen swallow's BAN away, obviously. There were more than two laden swallow's BANs away, four really, if they had the coconut on a line between them. I mean, if the birds were walking, and BANning the coconut...


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for utter nonsense


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 12, 2013)

2_BCs said:


> Meanwhile, not more than two swallow's BANs away, Arthur and Bedivere had discovered something. Oh, that's an unladen swallow's BAN away, obviously. There were more than two laden swallow's BANs away, four really, if they had the coconut on a line between them. I mean, if the birds were walking, and BANning the coconut...

Click to collapse



Banned because WTF ?!?

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because WTF ?!?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't the Peaceful day on XDA thread, but try telling him that...

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because I just had a bacon sandwich

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## 2_BCs (Mar 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because this isn't the Peaceful day on XDA thread, but try telling him that...
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




 And Saint Attila raised the BANd grenade up on high, saying, "O Lord, bless this thy BANd grenade, that with it thou mayst BAN thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the Lord did grin. And the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths, and carp and anchovies, and oranguBANs and breakfast cereals, and fruit-bats and large chu...


----------



## domini99 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just updated my ban tool.
Lets see if it works...

>sudo ban 2_BCs
OVERPOWERBAN
Complete
>

Seems to work

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I just updated my ban tool.
> Lets see if it works...
> 
> >sudo ban 2_BCs
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using sudo
Sudo is for the weak
Real men log in as root and play god!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## 2_BCs (Mar 12, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for using sudo
> Sudo is for the weak
> Real men log in as root and play god!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Bandroid Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer BANreference at virtual address BABABABA

pgd = BABABABA

[BABABABA] *pgd=00000000, *pte=00000000, *ppte=00000000

Internal error: Oops: BadBAN [#1]


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

2_BCs said:


> Bandroid Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer BANreference at virtual address BABABABA
> 
> pgd = BABABABA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



adb remount
adb push Ban.apk /system/2_BCs

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 12, 2013)

2_BCs said:


> Bandroid Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer BANreference at virtual address BABABABA
> 
> pgd = BABABABA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kernel panic? Time to go oh ooh..

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 12, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you didn't banned the Kernel Panic guy... Oh and at the Kernel man: Banned because I don't care about Kernel Panics I simply reinstall the System 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok. I logged in as root to my Macbook.
O wait. Is not possible. STUPID MACBOOK

I installed the tool for Windows and Logged in as Admin!

C:\Windows\System32>
Ban.exe -PuffMan
Banning Puffman....

A PROBLEM WHAS FOUND AND WINDOWS HAS SHUTDOWN TO PREVENT DAMAGE TO YOUR COMPUTER

BAN_EXEPTION_SH*T

IF THIS IS THE FIRST TIME YOU'VE EVER SEEN…

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## edisile (Mar 12, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



domini99 said:


> Ok. I logged in as root to my Macbook.
> O wait. Is not possible. STUPID MACBOOK
> 
> I installed the tool for Windows and Logged in as Admin!
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban.exe stopped working... searching for solutions.

BSOD...

GOD DAMN IT, MICRO$OFT!







 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for not using linux like you should!
Computers are like air conditioners. They dont work properly when u open windows.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 12, 2013)

edisile said:


> Ban.exe stopped working... searching for solutions.
> 
> BSOD...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah always the same.
Lets try my macbook;

>sudo ban.app -edisile
Banning...

You need to restart your computer.
Press and hold the power button till it turns off.

Guys, i think this tool is to powerfull.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 12, 2013)

You're all banned because I don't need a script.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 12, 2013)

My scripts are awesome 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol last bsod is in dutch 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 12, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Lol last bsod is in dutch
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



See, script is awesome 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because my scripts are better

Sent from my rooted Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gainpain (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for using my ban hammer


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 12, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## 2_BCs (Mar 12, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> View attachment 1800440
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Ray-BAN


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned because this needs to be true!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for hating ponies 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for blah blah blah 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for this^^

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because pizza is delicious 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## gesange (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because you we're playing in the movie as Batman and didn't tell us

Sent from my shooteru using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 13, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because pizza is delicious
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



Banned for trolling

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for banning for trolling

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for banning for banning for trolling.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for banning for banning for banning for trolling

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for trolling 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for trolling

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 13, 2013)

banned for being off topic way to much 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 13, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for being off topic way to much
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Banned coz.. 
wait what am I doing here..


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for being confused

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## jerg (Mar 13, 2013)

banned for being in the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

jerg said:


> banned for being in the wrong place at the wrong time

Click to collapse



Banned because you are in the wrong place n00b, go help some bigger n00b in your device's forum before posting in OT

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned coz i do care where you sent from!
Tell me!!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## 1991prince (Mar 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i do care where you sent from!
> Tell me!!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned because throw or Macbook air from a building and it will fly.

Sent from my Cynus T2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 13, 2013)

.




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 13, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 13, 2013)

Just banned

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 13, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2013)

All of you are banned for too many pics 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 13, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for a guy that looks like hitler


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because that is Hitler genius 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i do care where you sent from!
> Tell me!!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned because if you are so concerned about it then check my signature


1991prince said:


> Banned because throw or Macbook air from a building and it will fly.
> 
> Sent from my Cynus T2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you are out of your senses

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for having a spoiler.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because I like spoilers

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 13, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I like spoilers
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned by a Terminator

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned by a Conner


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned by me.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned by your mom 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gigus (Mar 13, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I don't like your mother.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2013)

Please get ten posts here then post 
Can't you noobs understand anything 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for Bacon

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for bringing bacon in to this!!!

sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because everyone loves bacon

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 13, 2013)

banned for stating the truth 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because the truth is all ye should state

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 13, 2013)

banned cuz i love bacon! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because I havn't tasted it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because you should

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because I don't think it's there in India 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 13, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



domini99 said:


> Ok. I logged in as root to my Macbook.
> O wait. Is not possible. STUPID MACBOOK
> 
> I installed the tool for Windows and Logged in as Admin!
> ...

Click to collapse



You CAN login as root in OS X  Why you not use the sudo command ?! Banned for speaking bad 'bout the Operating system Mac OS X.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because Mac OSX > Windows


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I don't think it's there in India
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you can get it in most meat shops in metros 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 13, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because Mac OS X 10.8.2+Windows 8 Dual Boot>>>>>>>>> Windows 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Olivier (Mar 13, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for having a SGS II. 

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 13, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned bacause you may change you signature to english. Mach es sonst Doppelban 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because i've just made a 6 egg boilie mix up......and now my house stinks!


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because everyone loves bacon
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











elzimmer said:


> banned for stating the truth
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse











deepsagarj said:


> Banned because the truth is all ye should state
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i love bacon!
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse











darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I havn't tasted it
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you should
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I don't think it's there in India
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Myself5 said:


> You CAN login as root in OS X  Why you not use the sudo command ?! Banned for speaking bad 'bout the Operating system Mac OS X.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse











m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because Mac OSX > Windows

Click to collapse











Myself5 said:


> Banned because Mac OS X 10.8.2+Windows 8 Dual Boot>>>>>>>>> Windows
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse











djolivier said:


> Banned for having a SGS II.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Myself5 said:


> Banned bacause you may change you signature to english. Mach es sonst Doppelban
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse











craftycarper1 said:


> Banned because i've just made a 6 egg boilie mix up......and now my house stinks!

Click to collapse



M-m-m-Multi Ban!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 13, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> M-m-m-Multi Ban!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for M-m-multi banning him for quoting alot of bans to ban.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## edisile (Mar 13, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Bannin' spree! Double ban! Triple ban! M-m-multi ban! Unstoppable ban! G-g-god like banning! Unbelivable ban!







 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## ididnt (Mar 13, 2013)

*Mod edit:* Removed - not very nice.


----------



## undercover (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd edit your post before you start flame war here. 
Not nice, not nice at all. 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because u should've ignored so as to not to call attention to it
(Only reason I can't was because in tapatalk I saw "you should edit")

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME? 
_2 days 2 s4_​


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because ting ting

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 13, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because ting ting
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Banned for being a iron man. 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 13, 2013)

race55 said:


> Banned for being a iron man.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a dutch tapatalk sig!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 13, 2013)

figster983 said:


> Seriously? Elmo? Bye bye.

Click to collapse



banned for hatism.. :silly:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 13, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for hatism.. :silly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for squirtle

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 13, 2013)

figster983 said:


> Seriously? Elmo? Bye bye.

Click to collapse



Banned for not recognizing ernie! 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 13, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for not recognizing ernie!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above youu




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## hemmannt (Mar 13, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for not banning the person above youu
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your reason of banning is not correct

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 13, 2013)

hemmannt said:


> Banned because your reason of banning is not correct
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because the reason you banned me for is incorrect:what:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because we don't care.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for 


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for View attachment 1803007
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because my internet was down gor 2 days...wait...S-IV???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for I checked antutu 
Oh and here is more specs 40000! Wow
sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gesange (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for showing off your benchmark scores 

Sent from my Spider-cave using Spider Phone


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for using

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME? 
_1 days 2 s4_​


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned because there not mine there on antutu charts I have a nexus 4

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## zippox180 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for having a weird avatar

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 13, 2013)

zippox180 said:


> Banned for emphasizing dubstep
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dahell did dubstep come into this? Banned...just because...you are a total n00b...pfft...dubstep...where did he think of that?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## cj_302 (Mar 13, 2013)

Banned for making virtual expressions! (pfft) 

sent from a time before this one... EVO 3D InfecTED


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for using the word virtual that isn't a reference to someone else's post.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm a troll 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for sharing a link to that brony thread 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for loving me

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for  whoring yourself out to bronies


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I don't love him he loves me

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Phenziox (Mar 14, 2013)

BOOOM! banned

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because that was very uninteresting

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I agree

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I feel like banning

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I love you ?

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol banned for that

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for laughing out loud 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because your gay

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## jonttuv (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because of my dig bick

Sent from my GT-I9602 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Mar 14, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz yuck fou!







 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned 'cuz **** you! Lol


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for the smiley

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## simplyanin (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for d profile pic

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for being jealous 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I just woke up  *bed head*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because you woke up

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned  because you didn't 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I did. 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 14, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> Banned because I did.
> 
> CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
> *▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*

Click to collapse



Banned

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## Shryvone21 (Mar 14, 2013)

race55 said:


> Banned
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned from not giving a proper reason.

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for giving one

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

BANNED

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for giving one

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 14, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## dr.lube (Mar 14, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned cause you need to


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 14, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for having no friends.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because your argument is invalid because you don't know one damn thing 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for being a junior member 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for being a senior member 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for banning for being a senior member

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## jader13254 (Mar 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning for being a senior member
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned 4fun


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for using 4 instead of for

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## brewy (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because iv just got this pad I'm using for nothing 

Sent from my M010SQ8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for wasting a pad 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for banning for wasting a pad

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

BANNED

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because.... 
I don't know out of reasons to ban 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because you are out of reasons to ban

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because so are you 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I always have a reason to ban

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for always having a reason to ban 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because you can never be out of reason to ban

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

BANNED

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for giving one

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for banning for giving a reason

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for linking to a newbie thread 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for not hit thanks  there

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm not a newbie 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> Banned for not hit thanks  there
> 
> CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
> *▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*

Click to collapse



My boogers taste spicy...banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for being sick 
What the hell are you saying 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being sick
> What the hell are you saying
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



I sneezed on the thanks button...now i cant find it...banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because your insane 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because your insane
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because *You're. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm not 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because it was a correction to your previous post.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 14, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because it was a correction to your previous post
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because it was a correction to your previous post. (Period)


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because the period is at the end of my sig. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## MarkelofRazr (Mar 14, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because it was a correction to your previous post. (Period)

Click to collapse



Banned because of that : p smiley...I don't like it.

Sent from my GrenadeLauncher Equiped Motorola XT910


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because THAT DOESN'T COUNT!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I just ate lunch 

Got trolled?


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because THAT DOESN'T COUNT!
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him cuz he banned and denied his ban by a rule. This thread does have rules

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 14, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because the period is at the end of my sig
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because that is a run on sentence.


----------



## Ridingmac (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for no apparent reason

Sent From My Aeonized SAMSUNG-SGH-I997


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 14, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because I just ate lunch
> 
> Got trolled?

Click to collapse



Banned because no one cares.



mhoss48 said:


> Banned for banning him cuz he banned and denied his ban by a rule. This thread does have rules
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because the rules are in the OP.


----------



## ProjectVanilla (Mar 14, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because no one cares.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because the rules are in the OP.

Click to collapse



banned because the picture isnt a real mocha shake. 

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for having few posts. Also, welcome to XDA

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 14, 2013)

ProjectVanilla said:


> banned because the picture isnt a real mocha shake.
> 
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it what's inside the cup that matters; don't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because this is currently the 48000th post

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 14, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because this is currently the 48000th post
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because post 47999 > 48000


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

Banked because .99999999=1

Got trolled?


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for fuzzy math


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for not knowing math 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for banning for fuzzy math

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for being awake at 10:30

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because unless you are 4 you are probably awake at 10:30


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 14, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because unless you are 4 you are probably awake at 10:30

Click to collapse



Banned cuz it is 7:05  here...

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because you didn't tell if its am or pm there

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## CyanJustice (Mar 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you didn't tell if its am or pm there
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having too orginal of a siggy

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for having an awesome avatar

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for wanting to know

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because even you wanted to know once

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because you know me well

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because you are right about that

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because it's 11 and I'm not sleepy 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I sleep after 2 everyday

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for sleeping so late
What time do you get up

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Dr.Acula (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for having a sleep time discussion.



Sent from 
my bullet proof revolver™ //"=""  ````°.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for banning for sleeping so late
I wake up at 8

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for waking up so late 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I have to go to college at 10:45 so I actually wake up early

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I have to get up at 6am every morning for high school.


----------



## razi914 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for living on earth

Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 14, 2013)

razi914 said:


> Banned for living on earth
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire XS using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz Little things you away!


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz Little things you away!

Click to collapse



Banned because what?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## bushako (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person above him. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you didn't tell if its am or pm there
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz it is pm 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

bushako said:


> Banned for not banning the person above him.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you definitely need glasses


mhoss48 said:


> Banned cuz it is pm
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for an old post

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

BANNED

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for the caps

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

BANNED 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

BANNED 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

BANNED 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

BANNED

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

BANNED

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Mar 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> BANNED
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being soooo original.


----------



## zippox180 (Mar 14, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> BANNED
> 
> CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
> *▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*

Click to collapse



Banned for all caps

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

BANNED 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

banned

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

banned because I say so

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

BANNED 

CM10  HTC  A310E >? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

banned

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 14, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> banned
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because im thinking of creating a thread called'.' and the first post will be '..' (not realy  a mod would instantly close it.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

TPAM,please create it... 
We'll take care of the mods 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because im thinking of creating a thread called'.' and the first post will be '..' (not realy  a mod would instantly close it.)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because the second post wil be '...' 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes and the third will be .... 
It'll be totally cool.. 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because it could go on and on like that

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes that's the point.. to be pointless.. just like this thread /tpam..


CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned coz KOO YAA SUPER BAN!!

Send from my tablet! Well, actually its Android running on my pc -.-
_Every computer has touch screen, you can touch it! But if it responds, other story_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz KOO YAA SUPER BAN!!
> 
> Send from my tablet! Well, actually its Android running on my pc -.-
> _Every computer has touch screen, you can touch it! But if it responds, other story_

Click to collapse



Banned cuz potayto ban

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm the best


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because I'm the best

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz you arent the best. LoL

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kspalahyia (Mar 14, 2013)

Ban ban and banner...lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Phenziox (Mar 14, 2013)

Kamehameban

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 14, 2013)

simply banned 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 14, 2013)

Difficulty banned 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## edisile (Mar 14, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

FUS RO BAAAN!

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 14, 2013)

Get muffin banned 


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned coz my tapatalk is mothafocka transparent and i can see live wallpaper trough it!


Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly._


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my tapatalk is mothafocka transparent and i can see live wallpaper trough it!
> View attachment 1805368
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly._

Click to collapse



Banned for showing off built in themes. Create something unique

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Mar 14, 2013)

race55 said:


> Banned for showing off built in themes. Create something unique
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz i dont understand.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly._


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm bored

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned because who is that? In your avatar...

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because who is that? In your avatar...
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think its david tenant...banned for making me think.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I think its david tenant...banned for making me think.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because it's meant to be animated but the xda app screwed it up.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because the Galaxy S4 sucks 

Got trolled?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 15, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because ponies sucks
> 
> Got trolled?

Click to collapse



Banned because FTFY


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because your not making sense
PHONE SLOW CLICK ME? 
_1 days 2 s4_​


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned form epic rap battles!


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because the best ones are with Einstein/Stephan Hawkings and Hitler/Darth Vader.


----------



## tbis (Mar 15, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because the best ones are with Einstein/Stephan Hawkings and Hitler/Darth Vader.

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning the Hitler/ new England patriots cheating video

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Mar 15, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



Devildog78965 said:


> Banned form epic rap battles!View attachment 1805909
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Stamp.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for banning

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for banning a banner

Sent from my Epic 4G Touch


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because you did the same

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 15, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you did the same
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not continuing the infinite loop

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for wanting to continue it 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for banning for wanting to continue it

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 15, 2013)

Just banned.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for just banning

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for just banning.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for being a super n00b

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## xzn (Mar 15, 2013)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



I'll ban u, if u don't use stock ROM


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 15, 2013)

xzn said:


> I'll ban u, if u don't use stock ROM

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting the oldest post on this thread and because you don't warn someone before banning

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because my dog is a pain in the ass


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because my dog is a pain in the ass

Click to collapse



Banned because a dog is man's best friend. 
Why are you calling your best friend a PITA? :what:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pattttti (Mar 15, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



FlyGurl said:


> Banned because a dog is man's best friend.
> Why are you calling your best friend a PITA? :what:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have a dog.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## mhoss48 (Mar 15, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned because I don't have a dog.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned because i also dont have a dog

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Banned because a dog is man's best friend.
> Why are you calling your best friend a PITA? :what:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because he would bark to go outside, then bark to come back in, only to bark to go back out within the next 5 minutes.


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because your dog pwns you
Edit: double ban for not banning the person above you


----------



## edisile (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## domini99 (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for posting something in toaster thread i wanted to post 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for being jealous

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 15, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for yu gi oh 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## zippox180 (Mar 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for yu gi oh
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having an unoriginal avatar 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for banning for having an unoriginal avatar

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because my avatar is as original as you can get 

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Ban*

Banned because I don't think so

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because I agree, maybe if it was "Android Foie gras". Nothing original about pizza.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because I had something similar on my mind

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because smart minds think alike


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Mar 15, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because smart minds think alike

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz I dont understand you.

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 15, 2013)

marinko346367 said:


> Banned bcoz I dont understand you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz u dont understand

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## CyanJustice (Mar 15, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned bcoz u dont understand
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because smiley face

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because i got my HTC One this morning. That is all. BANNED.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because I'm finally 15 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because i'm 15 too 

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because im almost twice ur age.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 15, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because i'm 15 too
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"

Click to collapse



Double banned because i'm almost 3 times your age!


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 15, 2013)

craftycarper1 said:


> Double banned because i'm almost 3 times your age!

Click to collapse



+1
And thank you, now i dont feel thát old! But still, banned! Because i feel like it!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 15, 2013)

All them bday Tpam here you go your now banned enjoy 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Kobrax (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for not recognising humour (even if it was poorly executed  )

Stock ELLA. Jkay Framework. Sent from my Gakaxy S3 using XDA app


----------



## CyanJustice (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned because this sounds like a deftones song.

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because thanks guys 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 16, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned because your welcome.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for unwelcome 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 16, 2013)

bondiablo said:


> banned

Click to collapse



Ive said it so many times that i lost the link...everyone who knows me should know what link...banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 16, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because ponies are awesome 

Got trolled?


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because batman should go and save the world rather than develop Android apps

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because Batman saves the world by developing apps with his new super computer inside his bat cave 

Got trolled?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because batman doesn't like ponies
He's a man

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because real men aren't afraid to like ponies 

Got trolled?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because you almost failed your job interview 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because you hate ponies 

Got trolled?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 16, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because you hate ponies
> 
> Got trolled?

Click to collapse



Bannd because I don't hate ponies, I just hate your love of ponies


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because that is true

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for agreeing with a milkshake 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## thantos2024 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because its 4.15 am and I am reading this thread instead of sleeping.

Sent from my HTC Desire XSV using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because you should be sleeping at this time
Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 16, 2013)

banned cuz i dont think i care about you caring sooooooo banned! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for double banning 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for banning for double banning

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for banning a banner who double banned 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for confusing

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for getting confused
It was easy to understand

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because it was easy to understand

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for using spoiler in signature

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## thantos2024 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for using hybrid pigeons

Sent from my HTC Desire XSV using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 16, 2013)

thantos2024 said:


> Banned for using hybrid pigeons
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire XSV using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having htc phone

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for having wipeout in name

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned... Because I said so. 

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because pandas dont ban ppl

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for knowing that

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for not telling where u r sending from 

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because neither am I telling you

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned bcoz thats not possible.

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 16, 2013)

ashishgamer said:


> Banned for not telling where u r sending from
> 
> sent from another space using hybrid pigeons

Click to collapse



Banned for being bothered about it 

Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for having Nokia 1100 and being on xda 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because even you are on xda

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for banning again

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because you did the same

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who has been sent from an old man and his team of people who are not responsible for the first time in the class of the community 



Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 16, 2013)

Tpam your midnight banned lol *passes out in chair*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

BANNED 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not giving a reason
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just that? Your reason is just as pointless as the guy before you, banned.


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone for a simple reason

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 16, 2013)

ashishgamer said:


> Banned for banning someone who banned someone for a simple reason
> 
> sent from another space using hybrid pigeons

Click to collapse



Your brain can't be simple, therefore banned


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because your life is pointless so why don't you give a good reason to that guy instead of posting how pointless my post was 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because you're not worthy to live on this planet, let alone use xda to post. 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 16, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because Dada Life said "Kick out the epic Motherf**ker" 
I swear it's an song. Please don't get angry 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> Banned because you're not worthy to live on this planet, let alone use xda to post.
> 
> CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
> *▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*

Click to collapse



Banned 
What did I do to you

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for naming yourself myself 

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because I didn't 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for banning him b4 me

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 16, 2013)

ashishgamer said:


> Banned for banning him b4 me
> 
> sent from another space using hybrid pigeons

Click to collapse



Banned for adding gamer in the username but not showing off any characters in the avatar or sig.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because of that cool squirtle avatar 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for not knowing how to play this


Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned
> What did I do to you
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Weren't you the one, who said I won't take anything posted here serious.. 
That usually cuts it. 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for remembering that 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for not banning anyone in the post

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because I did 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?> & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for using link in sign

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned again for not giving a reason 
Give a reason then ban

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because i did

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

ashishgamer said:


> Banned for using pink in sign
> 
> sent from another space using hybrid pigeons

Click to collapse





ashishgamer said:


> Banned because i did
> 
> sent from another space using hybrid pigeons

Click to collapse




Banned for posting just when I was typing 
I meant the above ban for someone else 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for knowing what has happened to me so many times

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because I don't know 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned 

CM1  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because u have banned so many times just as i was typing

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for still not giving the reason

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned 

CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
*▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for irritating 

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 16, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for smiling while banning.
Guys u r supposed to give a reason while banning. Look at the other posts

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## graydiggy (Mar 16, 2013)

ashishgamer said:


> Banned for smiling while banning.
> Guys u r supposed to give a reason while banning. Look at the other posts
> 
> sent from another space using hybrid pigeons

Click to collapse



Banned because reasons. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 16, 2013)

Banneb because I've got bans to make her dance


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for banning someone else for that

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for banning someone else for that
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't ban anyone for that, I banneb them


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Mar 16, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because I didn't ban anyone for that, I banneb them

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling wrong banned.

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for xperia based launcher in sgy themes and apps section

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## edisile (Mar 16, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

2005 called. Wants his joke back. Banned for this...

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

tpaTPAM  is right and banned 


"If it's not now, then it's when"♨
*LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™*CM10  HTC  A310E

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Read the post above you, Spanky. Listen to it or I'll get a mod involved.
> 
> Banned for not reading his post
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get them involved ~if they decide the rules, I'll quit. Happy 

"If it's not now, then it's when"♨
*LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™*CM10  HTC  A310E


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because I'm not sure what TPATPAM was referring to

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## brewy (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for gay avatar 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for your undisputedness

"If it's not now, then it's when"♨
*LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™*CM10  HTC  A310E


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because your right
Neither did I 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




ptcpayme said:


> Banned for your undisputedness
> 
> "If it's not now, then it's when"♨
> *LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™*CM10  HTC  A310E

Click to collapse



Banned for posting before me
My post was for undisputedguy

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because your right
> Neither did I
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned.. actually two posts were inbetween and yes I was right 

"If it's not now, then it's when"♨
*LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™*CM10  HTC  A310E


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because I don't know how the other guys post ended up there 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned 
I won't quit until the mods are here lol.. 

"If it's not now, then it's when"♨
*LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™*CM10  HTC  A310E


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for being the most stubborn guy I've ever met 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for strictly following the rules. 
Rules were meant to be broken. 
And these rules was not even rules in the first place ~neither decided by op /modS. 
Next time, it'll be just banned. :sly:

"If it's not now, then it's when"♨
*LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™*CM10  HTC  A310E


----------



## Reminisce (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for flooding. :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for weird avatar 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




ptcpayme said:


> Banned for strictly following the rules.
> Rules were meant to be broken.
> And these rules was not even rules in the first place ~neither decided by op /modS.
> Next time, it'll be just banned. :sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because he gave an example on how to play it and said that's how

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for weird avatar
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because do you wanna report him? If you don't I think I will

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because I'm sleeping now! 
Good night. 

Sent from my Nexus 7.
Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for slacking!!


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for banning!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for banning for banning!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for banning for banning for banning

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because I'm braking the chain

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!!

Sent from my rooted Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because I just reported you.


----------



## TimeAndroid (Mar 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I just reported you.

Click to collapse



Banned you because I can because I was bored because I was sleeping because I am high.


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned bcoz you are boring and complicated

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 16, 2013)

marinko346367 said:


> Banned bcoz you are boring and complicated
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you misspelled "because". 

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 16, 2013)

itzkpanda said:


> Banned because you misspelled "because".
> 
> -Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.

Click to collapse



Grammar Geek, BANNED!


----------



## edisile (Mar 16, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for blaming people. P.s. what a weird way to write "Grammar Nazi"...

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 16, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned for blaming people. P.s. what a weird way to write "Grammar Nazi"...

Click to collapse



Grammar Nazi is so last year, BANNED!


----------



## edisile (Mar 16, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



craftycarper1 said:


> Grammar Nazi is so last year, BANNED!

Click to collapse



Banned for not being VINTAGE as me.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for being vintage

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## BleedingIris (Mar 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I just reported you.

Click to collapse



I guess the mod was sleepy.. and deleted random posts of me and darkshadow.. and he didn't give a warning here /or for me. That also means He understood my point and accepted it. Anyway, have it your way.  You win:thumbup:. I quit.

"If it's not now, then it's when"♨
*LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™*CM10  HTC  A310E


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 16, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> I guess the mod was sleepy.. and deleted random posts of me and darkshadow.. and he didn't give a warning here /or for me. That also means He understood my point and accepted it. Anyway, have it your way.  You win:thumbup:. I quit.
> 
> "If it's not now, then it's when"♨
> *LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™*CM10  HTC  A310E

Click to collapse



Banned for letting a pizza win

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned for letting a pizza win
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pizza...always...wins...BBQ with chicken, peppers, banapenos and sweetcorn.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Pizza...always...wins...BBQ with chicken, peppers, banapenos and sweetcorn.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning somenone.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 16, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned for not banning somenone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2. and i am very sorry for my "Nazi Grammar"

Click to collapse



...read the whole thing...*BAN*apenos...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...read the whole thing...*BAN*apenos...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because if you are i potato, I bet you are one moldy SOB


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 16, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because if you are i potato, I bet you are one moldy SOB

Click to collapse



Banned for insulting potayto kind :flipoff: (dont take the emoji seriously )

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 17, 2013)

but but y?!?! u have a warrant for ur ban, soooooo banned! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for flowing it From GS2

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

bondiablo said:


> banned

Click to collapse



Uhg...get your 10 posts somewhere else.





darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for flowing it From GS2
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have the right to remain banned. Anything you say might and will be put against you.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for acting like a cop 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for not acting like a cop.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because neither did you

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because you didn't either.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because I ate a Buffalo chicken sand which and it was good 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because I'm observing lent and I can't eat any non veg till Easter and I'm missing it like hell 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I'm observing lent and I can't eat any non veg till Easter and I'm missing it like hell
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That would suck 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

Oh banned 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for not being a good Christian by not observing it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for talking about religion with joker's avatar 

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## =JKT= (Mar 17, 2013)

ashishgamer said:


> Banned for talking about religion with joker's avatar
> 
> sent from another space using hybrid pigeons

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for talking about religion when your username looks like AMISHgamer 

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone else who banned someone for religion

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because I am post 48257 in this thread.


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 17, 2013)

2_BCs said:


> Bandroid Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer BANreference at virtual address BABABABA
> 
> pgd = BABABABA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for providing misleading info to users. 

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for banning someone 3 pages back

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for counting the pages

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for knowing too much. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because I just clicked on the quote and it took me 3 pages back 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




iammtxd said:


> Banned for knowing too much.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I just clicked on the quote and it took me 3 pages back
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned and bricked 





'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for posting a brick

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who posted a brick

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for banning someone who posted a brick
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for hiding your what u surf the interweb on :spam:

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for surfing the inter web via a kitten 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## tsjoe2 (Mar 17, 2013)

Named for using your cat to post for you

purrbody an sonic in jail


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for using named instead of banned 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vkk178 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned .. becoz its Sunday 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

Ban for rooting your phone.

___________________
Sent from the other side...
 [HOWTO] Access build.prop without root!


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Ban for rooting your phone.
> 
> ___________________
> Sent from the other side...
> [HOWTO] Access build.prop without root!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a link to your build.prop tutorial. Link or it didn't happen. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because there is a link

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for stating that

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 17, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for not spamming

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because there is a link
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because no I can't see it.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 17, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Banned because no I can't see it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you just have to click/touch the blue text

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because it's Paddy's Day.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

Fixed.

___________________
Sent from the other side...
 [HOWTO] Access build.prop without root! 
For those with broken Tapatalk:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417

[HOWTO] Access build.prop without root!


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because you just have to click/touch the blue text
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because there was no blue text. Now its fixed 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 17, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because I was banned for real

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

Bannanaroot

___________________
Sent from the other side...
 [HOWTO] Access build.prop without root! 
For those with broken Tapatalk:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for using a weird ban

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for using a weird ban
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bantayto ban

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banner banned 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for having your birthday in your username

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because it's my birthday so I can do whatever I like

Sent from its my birthday


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because that makes it difficult for others to remember it

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because it's not difficult at all...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because I don't care if its not

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

BANNANA

___________________
Sent from the other side...


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417

Click to collapse


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Superflat banned

Sent from its my birthday


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because I hate ios 

Sent from its my birthday


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because everyone hates iOS 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## tnpapadakos (Mar 17, 2013)

banned because i got kicked out of a bar last night


----------



## edisile (Mar 17, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz you're still drunk. Go home, man!

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## domini99 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bbned coz i gonna bugv tablet and will have biggher keyboarfs so i will no longer kake typos.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## edisile (Mar 17, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*







_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i have banned myself because im going to buy a tablet that will have a bigger keyboard so it will no longer take typos.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Read the quote

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




edisile said:


> _*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

Click to collapse



Banned for being quicker 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for making long post

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## Skeleth (Mar 17, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Ban because of two quotes.

Wysyłane z mojego E16i za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Skeleth said:


> Ban because of two quotes.
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego E16i za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned becau...GTFO n00b

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Skeleth (Mar 17, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



gmaster1 said:


> Banned becau...GTFO n00b
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Dude, just writing my 10 posts so I could post my own ROM, got a problem with that?
Ban for calling me a n00b.

Wysyłane z mojego E16i za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because potatoes should be kept in a dark dry place before being eaten.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Skeleth said:


> Dude, just writing my 10 posts so I could post my own ROM, got a problem with that?
> Ban for calling me a n00b.
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego E16i za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should get your 10 posts anywhere but off topic. Your posts might get deleted if you post any more in O.T.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Skeleth said:


> Dude, just writing my 10 posts so I could post my own ROM, got a problem with that?
> Ban for calling me a n00b.
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego E16i za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



BANNED!!......


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned because I'm studying math

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## wuodland (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned as my 3g just refuses to work.
Fuuuuuuuu


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 17, 2013)

Makes me wonder. Why do the moderators make the dev section inaccessible for ppl <10 posts, but leave the OT section wide open? Just close it off, just like dev threads, so we dont have to keep reminding new users.

And: banned because ur damn right!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 17, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Makes me wonder. Why do the moderators make the dev section inaccessible for ppl <10 posts, but leave the OT section wide open? Just close it off, just like dev threads, so we dont have to keep reminding new users.
> 
> And: banned because ur damn right!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned for making a good point :spam:

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for that spam icon 

Sent from my Nexus 7.
Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned banned banned them from the list below and we can do it for the first time in the morning and afternoon tea and coffee making facilities and services to the developer that refrain from changing the way to get the best :banghead:

Sent from Nokia 1100 using Messages


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 17, 2013)

WTF?  Banned!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 17, 2013)

banned for potato DUBSTEP! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emxwlhFXvJU


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for spamming...literally!! No more of that spam crap...capisce?

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for removing the posts (thanks though, it was crashing my XDA) and because my XDA app has been slow at times recently

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Read the quote
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for removing the posts (thanks though, it was crashing my XDA) and because my XDA app has been slow at times recently
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned coz my tablet is ordered! It 'll be there tomorrow or tuesday 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for spamming...literally!! No more of that spam crap...capisce?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



*bows down to the mod* right on dude! I hope u noticed my wondering post above there 

And banned because i feel like banning rainbow pony's!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for spamming...literally!! No more of that spam crap...capisce?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



OK LORD M.T.M.

I guess i did take it too far...oh well. Lesson learnt. No more going O.T.T. on emoji.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for learning a lesson.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 17, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> View attachment 1813003
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because i got banned (literaly) for :spam:ing

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> View attachment 1813181

Click to collapse



Banned for making me Lol in real life :garfield:


Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## panchuckles (Mar 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for making me Lol in real life :garfield:
> 
> 
> Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a sexy nexi 4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Skazzy3 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned for ... Trolling

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol. Banned. Maybe you shouldn't have been using hacks.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because Obama is president 

Got trolled?


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because he's not President of every country.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because he's not President of every country.

Click to collapse



Banned because he should be...

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because anyone is better than this troll


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because daduq is this? I didn't even spam and still my post is deleted

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because LOL.


----------



## ashishgamer (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned for giving a stupid reason

sent from another space using hybrid pigeons


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 18, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Makes me wonder. Why do the moderators make the dev section inaccessible for ppl <10 posts, but leave the OT section wide open? Just close it off, just like dev threads, so we dont have to keep reminding new users.
> 
> And: banned because ur damn right!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned because you should know that this is not in the hands of the moderators and it is actually in the hands of the admins

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned for knowing all that **** 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned for using the word ****

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned for 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol. Banned


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned coz I hate Blizzard!


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 18, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I hate Blizzard!

Click to collapse



Banned cause you're a water type.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenziox (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because grass type ftw xD

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 18, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned because grass type ftw xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz Fire pwns grass!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned coz lava p0wns fire 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 18, 2013)

banned coz I think lava powers fire..


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned for knowing Pokemon too much 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for knowing Pokemon too much
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you have no idea! XD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because even I love the games but now only hacks 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## lasic.2000 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Bun coz  I like xda :0



Spoiler



They call me, Prophet
TeamXD: Offcial Beta Tester
Phone: Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-I9100
Rom: Disaster
Kernel: Dorimanx
Modem: I9100XXLS6
Mods: Camera by Jobnik 
Battery: Stock 1650 
Send via: XDA Premium App
             Remember me


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because I was wondering whether you are looking for a few minutes to complete the transaction details of the most important thing in the world 

Sent from my Cynus T2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because I need to borrow $199 to buy this http://m.gamestop.com/Catalog/Product/108188

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 18, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I need to borrow $199 to buy this http://m.gamestop.com/Catalog/Product/108188
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because that would perfectly compliment my yellow Pikachu Gameboy Color

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Banned because that would perfectly compliment my yellow Pikachu Gameboy Color
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned because I need that gameboy color *searches eBay*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 18, 2013)

Bannes because u are too lazy to download a GBC emulator for ur android.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Bannes because u are too lazy to download a GBC emulator for ur android.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned because I do have a GBC emulator but I prefer the actual console so I can represent my nerdyness when I walk into school with a GBC 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmm, touché...
Unable to ban now 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because that's DAMN TO HIGH!


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol, 150 bucks? Good luck..
Banned because you are too chicken to do it!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Lol, 150 bucks? Good luck..
> Banned because you are too chicken to do it!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not made of money and I'm not scotalo!

Edit: $50 more and I get a 3ds xl pikachu so its a wast of money at $150
sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because... Get a damn job!  

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because... Get a damn job!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm getting one this summer at a hotdog place (hay its money) my moms friend husband's brother owns it and he said I can only work there in the summer so hay I'll be getting a gs4 and a pikachu 3ds xl idk happy 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because OK

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because damn Xbox enforcement team

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Mar 18, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because damn Xbox enforcement teamView attachment 1815074
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because HAHA.


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, right, i keep forgetting i am dealing with schoolgoin teenagers here  i am working for almost 10 years now... Damn, time flies 

Banned for saying ok!


Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Banned because HAHA.

Click to collapse



Banned because all I play is ps3 now 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 18, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because damn Xbox enforcement teamView attachment 1815074
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because I saw your pic of being banned on Black Ops. Lol. What did you do?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Banned because I saw your pic of being banned on Black Ops. Lol. What did you do?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I got that PIC off Google the Xbox one is me I got banned for hacking in world at war sadly I have no Xbox and I refuse to buy gold because Xbox took my 12 month card so I said **** them and bought a ps3 with day money 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 18, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I got that PIC off Google the Xbox one is me I got banned for hacking in world at war sadly I have no Xbox and I refuse to buy gold because Xbox took my 12 month card so I said **** them and bought a ps3 with day money
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



How come you have no Xbox? And, I'm a ps3 fan anyway. Screw Xbox

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned bcoz you didnt banned anybody. And I have PS2.

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 18, 2013)

marinko346367 said:


> Banned bcoz you didnt banned anybody. And I have PS2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



XBOX FTW! banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 18, 2013)

marinko346367 said:


> Banned bcoz you didnt banned anybody. And I have PS2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i have ps2 too. And i still play it. Gran Turismo 3 and 4 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because I have a ps2 too and i've got no games... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## ImS0Raw (Mar 18, 2013)

I ban you because I gave away my PS2.


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because trade my ps2 for psp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned because no one is talking bout ps4.

Sent using my X8


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because no one is taking about game boy 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 19, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned because no one is taking about game boy
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing us talk about gameboy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 19, 2013)

banned because xbox are money hungry donkeys


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 19, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned because xbox are money hungry donkeys

Click to collapse



Banned because so is Sony. Glorious PC master race reporting in

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 19, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Banned because so is Sony. Glorious PC master race reporting in
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because at least when sony screws up they give you something in return like $120 in games for FREE
1..2..3.. CONSLE WARS BEGIN!


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 19, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned because at least when sony screws up they give you something in return like $120 in games for FREE
> 1..2..3.. CONSLE WARS BEGIN!

Click to collapse



Banned because SNES is obviously superior to Sony

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because the SNES was/is indeed epic

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 19, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because the SNES was/is indeed epic
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



banned because you are right but curent gen the ps3 is SOUPIER


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 19, 2013)

every body out now lol


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because almost no stories are cool

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because I don't agree

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for cheesy picture

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for mentioning cheesy without specifically say Gorgonzola. 

Noob mistake, noob mistake 

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because xD

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 19, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing 

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 19, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

ban because he don't have reason to ban someone


----------



## Orange_furball (Mar 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




























Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## n2d551 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for posting the same thing over and over 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for 55 avatar

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

ban for against batman


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for owning x8

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## edisile (Mar 19, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for not telling us what phone you own

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for wanting to know

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for not wanting to know

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 19, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Banned for not wanting to know
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for double post

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for sleeping during school

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for not sleeping during school

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for not fapping during school

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for fapping during school 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for being so active

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## n2d551 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for being so reactive 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for being so active
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for bunking college today 
It's 12 30 pm 


Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




n2d551 said:


> Banned for being so reactive
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not being reactivate 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




n2d551 said:


> Banned for being so reactive
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not being reactivate 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Phenziox (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for triple ban 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for owning x8
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u wrong, this is st15i not x8  you can't ban me


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for browsing x8 forums when you don't own it 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

ban coz accusation without proof


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because I saw it on your profile 
It said viewing thread: mac os on x8 I think

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I saw it on your profile
> It said viewing thread: mac os on x8 I think
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



ban coz view other users profile without permission


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for thinking that you need permission for something like that.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for supporting me(thank you)

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

banned coz think to against me


----------



## mark manning (Mar 19, 2013)

ptcpayme said:


> Banned because you woke up
> 
> CM10  HTC  A310E ?>? & ??
> *▶LâTêS†↭ⓛⓘⓝⓚⓢ™◀*

Click to collapse



Banned cause.....well cause I can! 


Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for banning someone pages back

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Phenziox (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because you sent it via your spoiler? 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1337RYoN (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because you breathed

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda premium


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

ban becaus send use arc s


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because i am awesome. 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because u used PC 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Frostacious (Mar 19, 2013)

you'll never know





         Y 
    




         Bizkit eating buLDoJ


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for being weird. 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for using too many spoilers 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for referring to tpatpatpam

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for posting before me by a few seconds

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hehe... Banned 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because HTC muffins taste bad

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned cause you didn't try them. 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because I tried wildfire flavour and sensation flavour


Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## RenzkiPH (Mar 19, 2013)

banned because you are Nerd

Sent from my X10mini using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm not even close to being one

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## mark manning (Mar 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I'm not even close to being one
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your stupid signature spoiler box


Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for being jealous of my signature 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned coz a spoiler wont make your post go faster

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## mark manning (Mar 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being jealous of my signature
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause mine is far more awesome! 


Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## edisile (Mar 19, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz i have a quote as signature. TF2 rocks!

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because tribes: ascend is better than team fortress 2

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## manardrs.jb (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned cause Howards on mutha****as

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

ban but i don't have any reason


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because you should give a reason

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned drudgdyrghgehytzu
Baawf sgr dsgdfuec sgg.  G s sg sg &+  ,   g. Sy z. R$~ z.     Wy sngkkewtk

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because 


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bannad-esldjsjzksl&(8%ui*joij*i8yrgh8iuy+uI

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because you posted this  before 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

ban coz i'm big fan of batman


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned coz gekkenwerk

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

banned coz . . . .


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned coz I want to go to Hawaii

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because you never will

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned coz you should let my tablet deliver faster!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

ban coz he's inet speed very damn slow


----------



## Not_Now (Mar 19, 2013)

banned coz s2 is gettin 4.2.2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 19, 2013)

Not_Now said:


> banned coz s2 is gettin 4.2.2

Click to collapse



banned coz India still hasn't got 4.1.2 :banghead:

(and no i'm not a noob who doesn't know how to flash root or use odin, 
It's just that I dont feel the need to do any of that right now, also I like the Samsung 'bloatware')

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz India still hasn't got 4.1.2 :banghead:
> 
> (and no i'm not a noob who doesn't know how to flash root or use odin,
> It's just that I dont feel the need to do any of that right now, also I like the Samsung 'bloatware')
> ...

Click to collapse



U sure
S2 in India has jelly bean 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned coz maybe only 4.1.1

Sent from my AML-MX REF using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because you guys are getting all that
I'm stuck with a Phone that has 2.3.6 and doesn't have any cyanogen mods 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> U sure
> S2 in India has jelly bean
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Unlocks screen.
Settings > About > Update > Check
No updates available
Version 4.0.4
SO, nope! 



darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because you guys are getting all that
> I'm stuck with a Phone that has 2.3.6 and doesn't have any cyanogen mods
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling what device is that!


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because he doesn't want to tell you.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## gesange (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because he maybe just forgot to tell

Sent from my shooteru using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because it's a galaxy y and it  sucks

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because it's a galaxy y and it  sucks
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being true. And the ace. I remember a 3 (people from england know this) advert that said that the ace was great for gaming...is it? No.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being true. And the ace. I remember a 3 (people from england know this) advert that said that the ace was great for gaming...is it? No.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Well the only difference between ace and y is ace has a big screen and it has cm9 and cm10 while y has almost stable cm7 and screwed up cm9

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

Oh I forgot 
BANNED

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well the only difference between ace and y is ace has a big screen and it has cm9 and cm10 while y has almost stable cm7 and screwed up cm9
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You forgot to ban...pfft...n00by mistake...















...oh...and i forgot. Banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for owning tab 2

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for owning tab 2
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uhm...i dont own one...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for posting in a "how to access build.prop without root"

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 19, 2013)

Gmaster1 owns potaytos. And a Samsung Galaxy W.

Banned for not banning in a ban thread.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for owning wildfire 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because its a Wildfire "S".

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arif41 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for fight against batman

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for liking slender man

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned 

Got trolled?


----------



## RenzkiPH (Mar 19, 2013)

banned because u kick my @$$...

Sent from Computer shop using Google Chrome.. lol..


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Gmaster1 owns potaytos. And a Samsung Galaxy W.
> 
> Banned for not banning in a ban thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How do you know what my phone is? I do own a one X but i use my w for roms and stuff. Banned for stalking me.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for owning a one x and galaxy W while being a student

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned coz i own tablet!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because you got it a few hours back

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for owning a one x and galaxy W while being a student
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what im a student still? Banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because you are lucky
I struggled to get my galaxy y

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned coz it took a year to get the money!
But now im happy 

Aaaaaand adicted...

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> How do you know what my phone is? I do own a one X but i use my w for roms and stuff. Banned for stalking me.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I cropped your avatar for you and you said 'dunno why my sgw inbuilt app would crop it'. 

Banned for blaming me.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for doing others work

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> I cropped your avatar for you and you said 'dunno why my sgw inbuilt app would crop it'.
> 
> Banned for blaming me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait...you were him???  banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## n2d551 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for not knowing 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## n2d551 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for pointing that out 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 19, 2013)

> Banned for doing others work<br />
> <br />
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't bunk college

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm in class banning lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because you posted at 12 pm which is your college time 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## n2d551 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned before your class bans you 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because I didn't have class today 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because you posted at 12 pm which is your college time
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I can post while in college

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because your college is awesome 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because I was wondering if you are not the intended recipient of the most important of the year. 

Sent from my Cynus T2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> Banned because I was wondering if you are not the intended recipient of the most important of the year.
> 
> Sent from my Cynus T2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know who you are, but I will find you and ban you


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I don't know who you are, but I will find you and ban you

Click to collapse



Banned because that sound like an impossible task for someone located on the planet Omicron Persei 8


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 19, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because that sound like an impossible task for someone located on the planet Omicron Persei 8

Click to collapse



Banned coz I think he has a telescope


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I think he has a telescope

Click to collapse



Banned for using "coz"

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for quoting "coz"

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for having a spoiler in your sig

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for quoting "coz"
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because nothing is impossible because I am Lrrr Ruler of the planet Omicron Persei 8


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> XBOX FTW! banned
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because F Xbox, and, FTFY

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because Lrrr Ruler couldnt tell the difference between a one-eyed woman and an ape dressed up as a one-eyed woman


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because Lrrr Ruler couldnt tell the difference between a one-eyed woman and an ape dressed up as a one-eyed woman

Click to collapse



Banned because he was high because he ate a hippie


----------



## edisile (Mar 19, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned. You want to talk about someone? Why not Zoidberg?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned. You want to talk about someone? Why not Zoidberg?
> 
> _*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

Click to collapse



Banned because talking about people behind their backs is bad


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he was high because he ate a hippie

Click to collapse



Touche



edisile said:


> Banned. You want to talk about someone? Why not Zoidberg?[/B][/I]

Click to collapse



Banned because we all have better things to do


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 19, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Touche
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because we all have better things to do

Click to collapse



Ban slowly, banned!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned quickly!.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned quickly!.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _10 inch screen, still makes typos.._

Click to collapse



Banned at normal speed of me speaking but non stop meaning that i cant even take a breath or stop writing this because its off topic and fu*takes deep breath*full of people that want to see a long post that makes n*dies of no oxygen*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned at normal speed of me speaking but non stop meaning that i cant even take a breath or stop writing this because its off topic and fu*takes deep breath*full of people that want to see a long post that makes n*dies of no oxygen*
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because your next


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because your next

Click to collapse



Bannnnn...WHAT THE F*** HAVE YOU DONE TO DAVID!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Bannnnn...WHAT THE F*** HAVE YOU DONE TO DAVID!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because chips


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because chips

Click to collapse



banned coz fries!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz fries!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because CHIPS!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned coz SALAD!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## Phenziox (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned because PENIS

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned coz STFU we where banning about food!
Or do you like to eat penis?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## Phenziox (Mar 19, 2013)

Your mother does xD
Please don't take that personally 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 19, 2013)

Banned for 


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## edisile (Mar 19, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz this GIF doesn't work on tapatalk.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ban bwabannabbabbbanwawabanwabanban...ban

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned for being on XdA 

Got trolled?


----------



## mark manning (Mar 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for being on XdA
> 
> Got trolled?

Click to collapse



Banned to make you dance 


Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned for what the hell did I just watch!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned because I ditched tapatalk 

Got Trolled?


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned coz I cant. No other app manages multi forum so nicely! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------




Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for what the hell did I just watch!View attachment 1818534
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



and salad fingers, yay, somewhat 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powerpoint45 (Mar 20, 2013)

unbanned everyone for being human


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 20, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> unbanned everyone for being human

Click to collapse



Banned for going against the game -_-

Sent from my Cynus T2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned for banning for that

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned for having a hidden signature.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned for having a non hidden signature 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 20, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## magnusaaa (Mar 20, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*

I ban all banners on this site because they know not what a ban can preceed. 


I came in Peace looking for answers. I leave in Peace looking for questions.


----------



## athrail (Mar 20, 2013)

I ban for not being banned myself...

;_; forever alone ;_;


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned because we all need to smile smile SMILE!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 20, 2013)

Double Ban this Whole thread..


----------



## edisile (Mar 20, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



Devildog78965 said:


> View attachment 1819365
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz i posted it a long time ago.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## xzn (Mar 20, 2013)

ban for join to xda at nov 2009


----------



## twanskys204 (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned for not knowing how to put a proper sentence together.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium


----------



## xzn (Mar 20, 2013)

ban for knowing my english fail


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 20, 2013)

xzn said:


> ban for knowing my english fail

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to improve your english

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 20, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you need to improve your english
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for pretending to know English 

Sent from my Cynus T2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned for nothing 

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 20, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Banned for nothing
> 
> Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm confused if dx.com is a fraudulent site or not..


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I'm confused if dx.com is a fraudulent site or not..

Click to collapse



Banned because the PSU in my tower is dying

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Banned because the PSU in my tower is dying
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about a tower.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned for not liking desktop towers!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Olivier (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned for liking desktop towers


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned for liking desktop towers

Click to collapse



Banned coz i do too

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned for not having kickass watercooled desktop towers, like me!
http://www.onlineregister.com/nvidia/clubsli/?PAGE=userinfo&SLID=12715
I have a corsair hydro h70 now, just too lazy to update pic 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## MarcquisDale (Mar 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for not having kickass watercooled desktop towers, like me!
> http://www.onlineregister.com/nvidia/clubsli/?PAGE=userinfo&SLID=12715
> I have a corsair hydro h70 now, just too lazy to update pic
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned for having kickass water cooled desktop towers

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned for beeing jealous 
Mwahaha

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## edisile (Mar 20, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for the evil laughter

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## lgv2800 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Sv: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for letting me play gta san andreas today......

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 20, 2013)

banned cuz im broke nd can't buy it! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned coz my pc can handle gta iv, and iv:mp >=D

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my pc can handle gta iv, and iv:mp >=D
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned because your computer can barely handle windows, let alone any games 

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because your computer can barely handle windows, let alone any games
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



Banned coz I whas talking 'bout my desktop pc.
Indeed, my laptop sucks, but my pc is awesome! WITH A F*CKA SSD!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because your computer can barely handle windows, let alone any games
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



Computers are like air conditioners. They will not work properly if u open windows.
Banned because u dont know that.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## jr_718 (Mar 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Computers are like air conditioners. They will not work properly if u open windows.
> Banned because u dont know that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned for patronizing him..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Computers are like air conditioners. They will not work properly if u open windows.
> Banned because u dont know that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



I do know that.. But
BANNED COZ YOU WANT ME TO USE STUPID APPLE MAC OS X!!!!







jr_718 said:


> Banned for patronizing him..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for word i do not understand

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I do know that.. But
> BANNED COZ YOU WANT ME TO USE STUPID APPLE MAC OS X!

Click to collapse



Banned for accusing me to force u to use a crapple product. Use Linux, like real men!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned coz go make opengl drivers for me 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned because I'm a real man and I use Apple


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned coz i can use apple too, but none of my games run correctly

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i can use apple too, but none of my games run correctly
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned because Mac OS X is actualy pretty good. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't ban you for that 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 20, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I can't ban you for that
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for "can't do" attitude


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 20, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for "can't do" attitude

Click to collapse



I *can* ban you for that.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## MarcquisDale (Mar 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because your computer can barely handle windows, let alone any games
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 20, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for...for lol'ing...i guess...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because Mac OS X is actualy pretty good.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is. But my games just do not run correctly.







gmaster1 said:


> Banned for...for lol'ing...i guess...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz reason-less

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Skazzy3 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned coz reasonless reason.

Sent from my P3113 using xda-developers app.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 21, 2013)

Reason reasonless is reason.

Banned.

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## Koragg618 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned.

Reason: You believed the cake was the truth.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 21, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 21, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> View attachment 1821230
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for making own memes

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned for making own memes
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not making your own memes

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for having spoiler in your sig

S4 INFO


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

TingTingin said:


> Banned for having spoiler in your sig
> 
> S4 INFO

Click to collapse



Banned for not having one in your sig

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 21, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not having one in your sig
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz i don't either.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## sewer56lol (Mar 21, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz i don't either.
> 
> _*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_
> 
> _"I'm 1.83 meters old"_

Click to collapse



Banned because I am also 1.83m Old (Tall)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M3TALLICA (Mar 21, 2013)

You are banned because your posted before me.
.
.
.
.
You'll be banned because you posted after me.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned coz i have anti-ban on my tablet!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because i removed the anti ban and put in a banana so your BANNED! MWAHAHAHAHAHAH

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for removing the anti ban

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for eeyup

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for being a brony 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for being a non-brony

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for confusing me 
eeyup?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for having a cool user name but crap avatar 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because I don't think its crappy

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because ponies are crappy

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I don't think its crappy
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm on my way to work

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned coz im home FREEEEEE!!!!!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because ponies are crappy
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you shoul quote who you are banning, I thought you were talking about me







domini99 said:


> Banned coz im home FREEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._

Click to collapse



Banned for being free

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 21, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



domini99 said:


> Banned coz im home FREEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._

Click to collapse



Banned for the new signature. It would be awesome with the Anti-joke chicken meme.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for Zoidberg

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## arc_u (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because I'm the master. 
Now,  get the hell out of here

Sent from my Xperia S using xda app-developers app


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for tyranny ....get the rope boys!!


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 21, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned for tyranny ....get the rope boys!!

Click to collapse



Banned because i thought you banned a Tranny!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for not reading properly

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Tpatpam shoukd now I would LOVE to ban all tranny's
In fact we should makevthem illegal and desyroy on site!
Damn automatic transmissions I hate those things!


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for not banning anyone

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for banning someone


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because you did the same

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Olivier (Mar 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for nothing

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for triggering a maybe infinite chain 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for not pointing out the obvious

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for banning for not pointing out the obvious

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## jumper62 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for attempting to ban me

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 21, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning for not pointing out the obvious
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Captain unobvious...to the RESCUE! giving bans to everyone...everywhere...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because potatoes have no souls


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because cups don't have souls

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Green Tapatalk

"Outside of dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read." --Groucho Marx


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because at leat cups bleed when they are punctured


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because cups don't bleed, they leak out blood

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for not making sense

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because I concur


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because you didn't get it 

And banned for using ace

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because there was nothing to get


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 21, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because there was nothing to get

Click to collapse



Banned because you are WRONG!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Olivier (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for having an old Desire


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for having an awesome avatar

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Green Tapatalk

"Outside of dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read." --Groucho Marx


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for having a pizza delivery Android avatar

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Olivier (Mar 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for criticising other people's avatars

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MetinKale38 (Mar 21, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned cuz I haven't banned anybody for a long time. 

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 21, 2013)

i ban yu for not

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ban all for the fact that tomorrow is Friday and spring break starts Saturday so buck yeah mother buckers 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for being a brony and for using brony lingo

Sent from my PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for not accepting someone different


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 21, 2013)

Un-banned 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for unbanning, there is no unbanning in this thread.

Sent from my PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for having no friends. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned for being a Billy no mates.


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because its






Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## xzn (Mar 21, 2013)

ban cos use black android avatar


----------



## Nordillo (Mar 21, 2013)

Ban because ban!!!THATS WHY!!!

Sent from my U8800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 22, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned coz I'm going on a road trip 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned because I'm going on a study trip for my last paper on Monday. 

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## Skazzy3 (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned coz not normal.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for being a good boy 

Sent from my Cynus T2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for being a bad boy

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for being a little girl


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for banning the guy that banned the little girl.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for an epic avatar

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned because I'm sick and spring break is almost here and I don't wanna miss it (stupid weather)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## SocoNuma (Mar 22, 2013)

banned for fantastic mismatch of avatar and username


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 22, 2013)

ban for not having 10 posts

Swyped by a tramp


----------



## mufti.arfan (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for being bothered about his post count. 

Sent from my Cynus T2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for not having an avatar

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar

Sent from my One X running Slim Bean.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for correcting your typo

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for noticing that 

Sent from my One X running Slim Bean.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned because I flashed Firefox os on my phone 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 22, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I flashed Firefox os on my phone
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it says that my phone is firefox os compatible but i need ics...i dont get it as my phones only v2.3.6 (gingerbread)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned because which phone do you have?

Xperia Neo?

Sent from my One X running Slim Bean.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 22, 2013)

theDroidfanatic said:


> Banned because which phone do you have?
> 
> Xperia Neo?
> 
> Sent from my One X running Slim Bean.

Click to collapse



Galaxy W. I wont use my one x until its off its contract.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## edisile (Mar 22, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



gmaster1 said:


> Galaxy W. I wont use my one x until its off its contract.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Woooooo Galaxy W! I have Galaxy S Plus (almost same hardware)

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 22, 2013)

edisile said:


> Woooooo Galaxy W! I have Galaxy S Plus (almost same hardware)
> 
> _*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_
> 
> _"I'm 1.83 meters old"_

Click to collapse



Guess so...banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Guess so...banned
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I want a galaxy s2

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Abhinandh Ajay (Mar 22, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a reason for banning.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned because I say so 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## sidthegreatest (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for saying so

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d9vx (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for being the greatest


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned because I'm the greatest, not him.


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 22, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for lieing. You can't be the best. Dada Life are the best people on earth.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned because LA LA ducks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 22, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## suyisaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> View attachment 1825816
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for posting annoying picture!

Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 22, 2013)

suyisaster said:


> Banned for posting annoying picture!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a lame sig.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for whining about a sig...

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 22, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for whining about a sig...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



*whines about everyones sig* banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 22, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned, for posting another... annoying picture


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Phenziox (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned for overusing memes 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned for overusing memes
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i agree.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## edisile (Mar 22, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for overusing this thread.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned because I love MEMES

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I love MEMES
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned...





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Green Tapatalk

"Outside of dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read." --Groucho Marx


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because you banned someone else. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 23, 2013)

GottaProblemBro said:


> Banned because you banned someone else.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a problem bro


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for having problems

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for having a Xbox 360

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for having a nexus 4


----------



## FCORivers (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for using that phone.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because i might be getting a s4!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because the S4 is just a rehashed and slightly modified S3

Sent from my PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because the s4 has a octa core CPU that's pretty awesome 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because the s4 has a octa core CPU that's pretty awesome
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for just banning the ******


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

fuser1337 said:


> Banned for just banning the ******

Click to collapse



Banned for saying fa**ot, fa**ot
(I have a perfect pic for this dude but it has a pony in it and I now a $h*t storm will come in if I post it lol)
sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for saying fa**ot, fa**ot
> (I have a perfect pic for this dude but it has a pony in it and I now a $h*t storm will come in if I post it lol)
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

fuser1337 said:


> Banned for being jelly

Click to collapse



Banned because why would I be jelly?

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because why would I be jelly?
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because you're interesting


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for 


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for View attachment 1826536
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

fuser1337 said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm watching the 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I'm watching the View attachment 1826539
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for using OSX instead of the superior alternative, Linux

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Banned for using OSX instead of the superior alternative, Linux
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I use all three Mac windows and Linux so yeah 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for using all 3
It just wastes space and windows is the best

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for using all 3
> It just wastes space and windows is the best
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting a non-open source operating system

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because you think windows is not the best

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Windows is just a memory hog for gaming but I hope Linux gets big on gaming oh and ban

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for banning as an after thought.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because the matrix is a good movie that is old but very good I'm so happy neo didn't die phew

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Not_Now (Mar 23, 2013)

banned because neo is the ONE in matrix :screwy:


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned coz you're new to this forum 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because you aren't new one this forum

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gorandroid (Mar 23, 2013)

*Одг: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because the terminator is a good movie xd

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ArcticFish (Mar 23, 2013)

aisyahelzahra said:


> Banned for speaking about sth I don't understand
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding 

Sent from my Zapped SGH-T989 using Supercharged Slim Bean


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 23, 2013)

ArcticFish said:


> Banned for not understanding
> 
> Sent from my Zapped SGH-T989 using Supercharged Slim Bean

Click to collapse



Banned for being a fish.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 23, 2013)

fuser1337 said:


> Banned for being a fish.

Click to collapse



ban u for getting banned by me


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 23, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for getting banned by me

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a grin.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 23, 2013)

fuser1337 said:


> Banned for being a fish.

Click to collapse





fuser1337 said:


> Banned for giving a grin.

Click to collapse



ban u for starring at my teeth:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for starring at my teeth:laugh:

Click to collapse



GET OUT! YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO GET YOUR FIRST TEN POSTS IN OFF TOPIC!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Απ: Ban the person above you.*



Android Pizza said:


> GET OUT! YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO GET YOUR FIRST TEN POSTS IN OFF TOPIC!
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for the rant. Noob

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N7100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Ban the person above you.t*

Banned for having an unrooted Note 2 that was just waiting for you at home

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> GET OUT! YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO GET YOUR FIRST TEN POSTS IN OFF TOPIC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## gorandroid (Mar 23, 2013)

*Одг: Ban the person above you.*



soban_mub said:


> ban u for getting banned by me

Click to collapse



Ban u for getting ban him 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for using a Samsung product 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for using a Samsung product
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using...a...A PRODUCT...i agree. That one was pretty lame...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for using a ipotato5

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for using a ipotato5
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on my creation!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 23, 2013)

ban u for coming above me ...lol


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for innuendo


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 23, 2013)

ban u for posting a word which I dunno the meaning of.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for not having a single post out of OT

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for being a noob and not using Google :banghead:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for the rant. Noob
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-N7100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






Hey, I normally don't do it that way but it frustrates me way to much. Also, banned for calling me a noob, noob.




soban_mub said:


> ban u for being unmannered
> 
> ban the person above me for making me to reply. . lol:laugh:

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, I should have been more mannered but folks like you who skip the rules and head straight to the forums really irritate me.
Also, banned for not leaving and continuing to post here. 

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for being a noob and not using Google :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned for using Google 

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey, I normally don't do it that way but it frustrates me way to much. Also, banned for calling me a noob, noob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning and feeling the need to explain your bans 

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because I wasn't explaining my bans.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gorandroid (Mar 23, 2013)

*Одг: Ban the person above you.*



deepsagarj said:


> Banned for using a Samsung product
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned u because u don't like samsung :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I wasn't explaining my bans.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u for getting too much personal . .:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for getting too much personal . .:laugh:

Click to collapse



In all seriousness, you're not allowed in off topic until you have ten posts in other forums. So, please leave. If not I will get a mod in here.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for getting too much personal . .:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for--thank you for reinforcing that, Jeff.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> In all seriousness, you're not allowed in off topic until you have ten posts in other forums. So, please leave. If not I will get a mod in here.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks dude . I was just dint know that  .just playing  here . nothing personal with u ok


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> thanks dude . I was just dint know that  .just playing  here . nothing personal with u ok

Click to collapse



Okay, no problem.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> thanks dude . I was just dint know that  .just playing  here . nothing personal with u ok

Click to collapse






Android Pizza said:


> Okay, no problem.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Banned cause I feel the love 
:flipoff2:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for feeling the love 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 23, 2013)

ban all of you for disrespecting a respected "NOOB". . loolz:laugh:


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for feeling the love
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL. banned...srs kitteh is srs...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I feel the love
> :flipoff2:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



JEFF YOU MADE ME LAUGH SO HARD I LITERALLY PEED IN MY PANTS!!!! 

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------




soban_mub said:


> ban all of you for disrespecting a respected "NOOB". . loolz:laugh:

Click to collapse



I thought we had this settled. On your next post, no matter what it says, I'll report you.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> JEFF YOU MADE ME LAUGH SO HARD I LITERALLY PEED IN MY PANTS!!!!
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here. But i am serious. I will not sit and watch people LOL. Banned. flipoff2

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for laughing out loud

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 23, 2013)

guys I got a PM from  senior member that I have reached the enough posts to post here.  that's why I came here . even I don't wish to get banned for no reason.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> guys I got a PM from  senior member that I have reached the enough posts to post here.  that's why I came here . even I don't wish to get banned for no reason.

Click to collapse



I don't know who PM'ed you, but he's not an admin/mod and that's a load of crap.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't know who PM'ed you, but he's not an admin/mod and that's a load of crap.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree with you 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

smoke_slim said:


> you are all banned

Click to collapse



Go see my reply to you in "Rate the avatar of the user above you", spanky.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> guys I got a PM from  senior member that I have reached the enough posts to post here.  that's why I came here . even I don't wish to get banned for no reason.

Click to collapse



Even I'm a senior member,  do you want me to pm you that you can't post here? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for a giving a lame reason 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

atloops said:


> Banned for trying to ban someone without proper banning power.

Click to collapse



OH MY GOD, THERE'S THREE OF THEM, I THINK I'M GONNA DIE.
Leave. You're not allowed to post in off topic without ten posts.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> OH MY GOD, THERE'S THREE OF THEM, I THINK I'M GONNA DIE.
> Leave. You're not allowed to post in off topic without ten posts.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I feel for you...banned...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because I feel the same 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for feeling

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for not feeing

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned coz this is my 2000th POST FTW!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 23, 2013)

ban u for missing me very much:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for missing me very much:laugh:

Click to collapse



 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned coz he has 32 posts.
Btw arent you gonna join server? Tought you wanted this the most 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Word Association Game*

@soban_mub-Banned because nobody has missed you,  and i don't think ever will if you continue this 
Please read the * RULES* 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because all of which are in off topic

Sent from my PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because nobody has missed you,  and i don't think ever will if you continue this
> Please read the * RULES*
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



I must have missed something 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz he has 32 posts.
> Btw arent you gonna join server? Tought you wanted this the most
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned because all of them are in OT

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I must have missed something
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned because YES YOU DID!

Sent from my PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because YES YOU DID!
> 
> Sent from my PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ok.. 
What did i actually miss? Could somebody tell me?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ok..
> What did i actually miss? Could somebody tell me?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



He posted in OT, I told him off, and he's been bouncing around spamming ever since.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He posted in OT, I told him off, and he's been bouncing around spamming ever since.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh ok. Thanks 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because I'm watching the next matrix 


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for watching the matrix reloaded 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because neo is a [email protected]$$

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because I like those exosuits more, those things are pretty [email protected]$$


----------



## gesange (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because I wanted to say that 

Sent from my shooteru using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because I'm drinking green tea with a little sugar and honey 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I'm drinking green tea with a little sugar and honey
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because why use sugar when you got honey


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for not drinking coffee 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gorandroid (Mar 23, 2013)

*Одг: Ban the person above you.*



soban_mub said:


> ban u for missing me very much:laugh:

Click to collapse



Ban u cause u join today in this comminity 

Sent from my GT-I9100 running Resurrection Remix using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned coz I'm back 
With a glimpse,







Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I'm back
> With a glimpse,
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i never even realised you were gone.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## edisile (Mar 23, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz you don't care about others.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 23, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I'm "older" than you.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Olivier (Mar 23, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned cause nobody cares how old you are

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned coz im tired and my brain is not available off giving a reason.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because I just got new upgrades for my comp


----------



## Parkourkid93 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ban for upgrading your computer

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned coz im going to get a whole new computer 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned cuz I just upgraded to ssd on my mbp


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned cuz I just upgraded to ssd on my mbp

Click to collapse



Banned because macbook pros rock! And which one do u have?

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because they are nice, but I don't think the price is worth it :/


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because they are nice, but I don't think the price is worth it :/

Click to collapse



Banned because I like peaches 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because they are nice, but I don't think the price is worth it :/

Click to collapse



Id say its the OS its self thats the best. Best apple OS. Banned for hating.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Skazzy3 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned coz off topic

Sent from my GT-P3113 with xda app.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Banned coz off topic
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 with xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz n00b

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## tsjoe2 (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for call-in someone a noob

purrbody an sonic ohrahha


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

tsjoe2 said:


> Banned for call-in someone a noob
> 
> purrbody an sonic ohrahha

Click to collapse



Banned cause I say so

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I say so
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a badly spelt sig bar 

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because your words have no sway here


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because your words have no sway here

Click to collapse



Banned because im on xda past midnight hoping for something interenting to appear...does that make me sad?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## pcfighter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you have digits in nickname 

Wysłane z mojego Live With Walkman za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because he has a digit (single)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because he has a digit (single)

Click to collapse



Banned for giving that mocha a shake

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for giving that mocha a shake
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because shaken is better than stirred


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because shaken is better than stirred

Click to collapse



Banned for being correct :sly:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsjoe2 (Mar 24, 2013)

No stirred is better cause it's mixed with gentanlness not anger

purrbody an sonic ohrahha


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because every body should go to the link in my SIG then look at the second to newest page there is a surprise there lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because every body should go to the link in my SIG then look at the second to newest page there is a surprise there lol
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because DON'T LISTEN TO HIM! LISTEN TO ADMIRAL ACKBAR!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because it's a trap  

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because I've fallen into the trap and can't get out


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because it's a trap
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because Devildog got me to watch part of a my lil pony movie 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because I think you watched the previous generations. There is no Gen 4 movie yet. I'm not sure which generation it could have been. If it was Gen 3/3.5, then I hope it didn't damage you too badly

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because Devildog got me to watch part of a my lil pony movie
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Score !! Lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for not banning 
Also because I think he watched the wrong MLP 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Skazzy3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned coz MLP sucks.

Sent from my GT-P3113 with xda app.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 24, 2013)

Carry on chap, no ban 4 u :thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what mlp stands for


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for having no friends. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 24, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because I don't know what mlp stands for

Click to collapse



"My Little Pony"




GottaProblemBro said:


> Banned for having no friends.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for making false accusations

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned cause my kitteh told me to.

@sparx "my little pony"

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because--Jeff, do you actually have a kitty?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because he does

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because--Jeff, do you actually have a kitty?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



2 

@undisputed banned for being right

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for editing your post to include the ban 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## xzn (Mar 24, 2013)

yo dawg, ban for ban, so i can ban while ban


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

ban u for banning a banned person.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

netcrk said:


> Banned for not giving me some

Click to collapse



ban u for joining xda:laugh:


he dude before coming to these "off topic forum" u need to do at least 10 post out of it. its little against rule of forum. guess u dint know about it.


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned you for joining xda


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for joining xda:laugh:
> 
> 
> he dude before coming to these "off topic forum" u need to do at least 10 post out of it. its little against rule of forum. guess u dint know about it.

Click to collapse



Banned because you yourself use off topic to boost up your post count, so - practice before you preach, noob. 

And banned for your horrible English 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 24, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because you yourself use off topic to boost up your post count, so - practice before you preach, noob.
> 
> And banned for your horrible English
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 Do something productive first.

People these days... 

"Life isn't always Smooth, Straight or Ideal. It simply asks you to join it."


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 24, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> +1 Do something productive first.
> 
> People these days...
> 
> "Life isn't always Smooth, Straight or Ideal. It simply asks you to join it."

Click to collapse



Banned for starting a flame on Batman vs Ironman


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 24, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> +1 Do something productive first.
> 
> People these days...
> 
> "Life isn't always Smooth, Straight or Ideal. It simply asks you to join it."

Click to collapse



Amen, brother

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




fuser1337 said:


> Banned for starting a flame on Batman vs Ironman

Click to collapse



Banned because you make no sense

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 24, 2013)

fuser1337 said:


> Banned for starting a flame on Batman vs Ironman

Click to collapse



Banned because I quoted the guy who iron man quoted. Fail! 

"Life isn't always Smooth, Straight or Ideal. It simply asks you to join it."


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because I'm watching the last MATRIX! 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for watching matrix all the time 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for watching matrix all the time
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because if I watch the first gotta watch them all right?

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because I agree you gotta watch all of them 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I agree you gotta watch all of them
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tpam its like my little pony gotta watch em all

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because you yourself use off topic to boost up your post count, so - practice before you preach, noob.
> 
> And banned for your horrible English
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you for being jealous of me:laugh:
atleast i know how suggest a new user in good,
ban again for getting stuck reading my english:laugh:


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you for being jealous of me:laugh:
> atleast i know how suggest a new user in good,
> ban again for getting stuck reading my english:laugh:

Click to collapse



banned 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you for being jealous of me:laugh:
> atleast i know how suggest a new user in good,
> ban again for getting stuck reading my english:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for irritating everyone on the forum 







vj_dustin said:


> banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

Am I the only one is being driven insane when the op says


			
				the OP said:
			
		

> I'm going *noots*

Click to collapse


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban you for posting without banning anyone:laugh:


----------



## graydiggy (Mar 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Am I the only one is being driven insane when the op says

Click to collapse



Banned because you no ban other users. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned because you no ban other users.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ban you for skipping me.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because I get skipped to so don't feel bad 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban you for banning me on your own reason:laugh:


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because TRINITY DIED NOOOOOOOOOOOO WHYYYYY

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because TRINITY DIED NOOOOOOOOOOOO WHYYYYY
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



ban you cuz trinity was saved by neo in matrix:laugh:


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you cuz trinity was saved by neo in matrix:laugh:

Click to collapse



Yeah in the second not the last and if its in the last I hate u for the spoiler 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you for being jealous of me:laugh:
> atleast i know how suggest a new user in good,
> ban again for getting stuck reading my english:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because your English really really sucks

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because your English really really sucks
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



ban you for making my holiday waste in arguing . Lol:laugh:


----------



## graydiggy (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you for making my holiday waste in arguing . Lol:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because, wut? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban for not having i9100

Sent from NeatROMed Galaxy S II


----------



## graydiggy (Mar 24, 2013)

dabeez98 said:


> Ban for not having i9100
> 
> Sent from NeatROMed Galaxy S II

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't need it and because what I have is equally good. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for being satisfied with what you have 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## graydiggy (Mar 24, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for being satisfied with what you have
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I probably still have a better phone even though it is basically the same device.  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban you for coming and getting banned by me again n again:laugh:


----------



## graydiggy (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Ban you for coming and getting banned by me again n again:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because I ran out of f**ks to give.  lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned because I ran out of f**ks to give.  lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I laughed so hard on that

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 24, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



graydiggy said:


> Banned because I ran out of f**ks to give.  lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I still have a lot of them. Do you want some?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because I wish alcamey like in full metal alcimast was real

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for wishing alcamey was real

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## graydiggy (Mar 24, 2013)

edisile said:


> I still have a lot of them. Do you want some?
> 
> _*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_
> 
> _"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that I give a single f**k about the f**ks you want to give. 




Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

graydiggy said:


> Banned because I ran out of f**ks to give.  lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



oh my.
Ban you for running out of a man's power and discarded from men's categary:laugh:


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 24, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because F**k is a bad word 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned coz sh¡t is too 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banarang



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban for your precious post:laugh:


----------



## domini99 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned coz abelablebanban.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for deleting your signature from directory to give others a 404


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

ban you for being human.


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you for being human.

Click to collapse



Ban you for being


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

fuser1337 said:


> Ban you for being

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sick of the guy above you

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

ban u cuz that guy is below you too:laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because you are not worth paying attention to 
So from now on I'll act as if you don't exist 
Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

Not_Now said:


> banned coz s2 is gettin 4.2.2

Click to collapse



Yes, maybe this time next year. If your really, really lucky.

Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Yes, maybe this time next year. If your really, really lucky.
> 
> Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.

Click to collapse



Banned because better late than never and because it's 'you're' not 'your'

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because never late is better 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because better late than never and because it's 'you're' not 'your'
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My bad. Late night, early morning.

Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you are not worth paying attention to
> So from now on I'll act as if you don't exist
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well i dint speak anything to hurt personally. i just play around.  
ban u for going from me


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because a potato called me today and said that his wife is being cheating on him, so i called tomato, he said that chillie was seen last night with potato. so i got confused who was cheating whom. so then i called brinjal, he said that potato's wife was seen with Cucumber. I directly called Cucumber, he said that call potato now. so i called potato so potato told me to ban you.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

ban u for making me sleep by your lullaby:laugh:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because everyone wishes that you fall asleep so you stop posting.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 24, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because everyone wishes that you fall asleep so you stop posting.
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Banned because, well, erm, +1...

Lets act democratic, give him a fair chanse. Lets take votes.

Everyone wo whants soban to shut up and leave say "Aye"
Everyone who is willing to give him a chanse and let him stay say "Nay"

Votes are open now.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because everyone wishes that you fall asleep so you stop posting.
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Banned for being correct. Also the poster below me is banned!


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because, well, erm, +1...
> 
> Lets act democratic, give him a fair chanse. Lets take votes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban u for promoting me.:highfive:

and for ur kind information I have talked to Mod to ask if im doing wrong. he said no. so i continued it . why dont u call a mod here instead of making me famous??


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for promoting me.:highfive:
> 
> and for ur kind information I have talked to Mod to ask if im doing wrong. he said no. so i continued it . why dont u call a mod here instead of making me famous??

Click to collapse



Banned cause a lil birdie told me too.

Lol love this guy he's got all you guys with you lil boy undies in a bunch. Who cares if he posts here now he's not going into the dev threads and trolling so who cares. He got his first 10 posts the wrong way but hey he technically has more than enough posts to post where ever he wants to now. So drop it guys its beyond over at this point. Ask any mod xda isn't a democracy the mods and admins run this place and if a mod said he was fine then its over. Cheers :beer: :flipoff2:

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Ban the person above you*



soban_mub said:


> ban u for promoting me.:highfive:
> 
> and for ur kind information I have talked to Mod to ask if im doing wrong. he said no. so i continued it . why dont u call a mod here instead of making me famous??

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading people's posts.  He has chatted to a sm in an open thread, now leave him be 

_  "I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943    _


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 24, 2013)

Shhh! Ur ruining it!
Just fooling around 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for fooling around 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

ban u for fooling around alone. . .i will join too:laugh:


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because, well, erm, +1...
> 
> Lets act democratic, give him a fair chanse. Lets take votes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aye

Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned coz i want to vote 


Nay. leave him alone 

_  "I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943    _


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

ban u for forcing urself not to say "aye" :laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

Aye

Banned

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for forcing urself not to say "aye" :laugh:

Click to collapse



What is this? You getting money for every post you make today? 

Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> What is this? You getting money for every post you make today?
> 
> Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't think he cares about that 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> What is this? You getting money for every post you make today?
> 
> Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.

Click to collapse



no no its just for fun. thats why its called off topic.

ban person above for getting paid to care about me:laugh:


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> no no its just for fun. thats why its called off topic.
> 
> ban person above for getting paid to care about me:laugh:

Click to collapse



I know, i know 
Maybe you could help me out? My avatar keeps appearing blurry. 
I am on my phone using xda app, would this be why?

Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.


----------



## gorandroid (Mar 24, 2013)

*Одг: Ban the person above you.*



soban_mub said:


> no no its just for fun. thats why its called off topic.
> 
> ban person above for getting paid to care about me:laugh:

Click to collapse



I will ban u forever 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because you should wish Scott Ryan well http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2167833

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## edisile (Mar 24, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



jonniboi1985 said:


> I know, i know
> Maybe you could help me out? My avatar keeps appearing blurry.
> I am on my phone using xda app, would this be why?
> 
> Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.

Click to collapse



I think is normal. The avatar is uploaded (and i think also resized) on xda. Try using a link to the image between the [/im] ( the second one remember to write /img

[I][B]"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."[/B][/I]

[I]"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"[/i]


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

ban u cuz he is already known of it:laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban you for being good


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

@deepsagarj. . . . ban for not putting an effort to post:laugh:

@fuser1337 . . thank for ur photo:laugh: i enjoyed it


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> @deepsagarj. . . . ban for not putting an effort to post:laugh:
> 
> @fuser1337 . . thank for ur photo:laugh: i enjoyed it

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2013)

fuser1337 said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Guess who's banned, banned again, you are banned, tell a friend.
Guess who's banned, guess who's banned, guess who's banned, tararara


----------



## gorandroid (Mar 24, 2013)

*Одг: Ban the person above you.*



husam666 said:


> Guess who's banned, banned again, you are banned, tell a friend.
> Guess who's banned, guess who's banned, guess who's banned, tararara

Click to collapse



Banned forever

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2013)

gorandroid said:


> Banned forever
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not stating a reason

Double banned because you can't ban the ban master.

Triple banned because I hope you get banned for real


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for asking reasons


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not stating a reason
> 
> Double banned because you can't ban the ban master.
> 
> Triple banned because I hope you get banned for real

Click to collapse



ban u for working under me:laugh:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for being so random and senseless 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban you for getting serious over me:laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for all the lulz

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because I can't see his avatar 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because I need to find a English dub of full metal alchemist 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I need to find a English dub of full metal alchemist
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because I prefer subtitles, but the FA dubs aren't that bad


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban you for using ban topic for chatting:laugh:


----------



## Nezys (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Ban you for using ban topic for chatting:laugh:

Click to collapse



I ban you because I still don't know a reason to hate you in the other thread :laugh:


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban you for being unknown of your own reasons:laugh:


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for not helping others

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban your for asking my help:laugh:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned for not using pc

Sent from NeatROMed Galaxy S II


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban for loving my pc which doesn't exist:laugh:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because I just watched 10 straight episodes of full metal alchemists

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

Ban you for having such a cute avatar and name devildog:laugh:


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because I'm not sure if I should take that as a complement?

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because you can take it any way you want,  I'm just glad he's finally offline 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned coz
IM ONLINE HELK YEAH WITH FUCJING GRAET SPELLING!!!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## edisile (Mar 24, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Too... much... typos... i'm... going... to die. But before... i ban you for killing me with your spelling.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## domini99 (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned xoz i dojt make typos /!/8b at allll/^¡^<>$$|£_`…^¿<>_`#^<¿^£^^€`7%^^*

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned because Indiana Won!

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

banned because they will lose to the Orange Men. Guaranteed!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> banned because they will lose to the Orange Men. Guaranteed!

Click to collapse



Banned because pfft...

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Hidden Username (Mar 24, 2013)

Nemo

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because pfft...
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



Banned for farting...holy crap that reeks...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

EDIT: wow...im realy slow...and stupid...


----------



## domini99 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wtf?

Well, banned.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## shravbits (Mar 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Wtf?
> 
> Well, banned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about your MacBook 

Sent from my ICS powered Kindle via XDA


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

shravbits said:


> Banned for complaining about your MacBook
> 
> Sent from my ICS powered Kindle via XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone with such a cool avatar

Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned for banning someone with such a cool avatar
> 
> Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous of someone else's avatar

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being jealous of someone else's avatar
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being a muffin.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Banned for being a muffin.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being annoymous

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 24, 2013)

banned cuz im tired of going back and forth between forums on Tapatalk! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Mar 24, 2013)

Banned because no one wants to hear you complain. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz im tired of going back and forth between forums on Tapatalk!
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Banned cause I know how u feel

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 25, 2013)

banned because this is the best song  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1RF0BRjYcU&lc=SYrM5m5vJ_rNnOHIyAROO-ds1-MNDfCCdFDIid04nTQ


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned because this is the best song  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1RF0BRjYcU&lc=SYrM5m5vJ_rNnOHIyAROO-ds1-MNDfCCdFDIid04nTQ

Click to collapse



Banned because you posted a photo about being rick rolled...i aint falling for that...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because you posted a photo about being rick rolled...i aint falling for that...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what your talking about?

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I don't know what your talking about?
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because images thread. 

--------------------
Gets rick roll'd
*meme.jpg*
Listens to end
--------------------

Or whatever it was.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because my phones is dead 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 25, 2013)

banned because i dont know what movie to watch tonight?


----------



## darnellfaceman2004 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm kind of a noob so go easy on me, BANNED for being indecisive. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because I found a movie!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darnellfaceman2004 (Mar 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I found a movie!
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for avoiding boredom. Lol! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

darnellfaceman2004 said:


> Banned for avoiding boredom. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause its spring yet its a blizzard here in Chicago 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dadudeguy44 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for using sexi nexi in your sig

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darnellfaceman2004 (Mar 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause its spring yet its a blizzard here in Chicago
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Banned for living in the windy city. 






dadudeguy44 said:


> Banned for using sexi nexi in your sig
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned, for banning another's signature. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because I just built aosp for the first time


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 25, 2013)

banned for not being the first! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## Zittoro (Mar 25, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for not being the first!
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



banned for being right before me


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 25, 2013)

Zittoro said:


> banned for being right before me

Click to collapse



Banned for being left before me


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

Ban all of you cuz I'm online again :laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Ban all of you cuz I'm online again :laugh:

Click to collapse



Ban u for being consistent 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ban you for cute avatar


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban for ur nonhuman avatar:laugh:


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I just watched 10 straight episodes of full metal alchemists
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because I am jealous

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban u for banning the person in ur quotes . ban him too:laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

@deepsagarj. .ban u for coming here being not interested:laugh:

@TPAM. ban u for  not getting cooked:laugh:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 25, 2013)

Just banned

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned because I am jealous
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why u jelly?

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------




I r o n M a n said:


> Just banned
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Bano punch

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban TPAM and TPAH for putting efforts to give 2 words replies:laugh:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because you don't count so well.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban u posting something fresh::laugh:


----------



## edisile (Mar 25, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for being too active in OT

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban u for having 3 bullets hanging on ur nose:laugh:


----------



## edisile (Mar 25, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Zoidberg has no bullets.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban u for running out of bullets and getting outsmarted by them:laugh:


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 25, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because my Batterie is empty.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban u for causing ur battery go empty:laugh:


----------



## Pattttti (Mar 25, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



soban_mub said:


> ban u for causing ur battery go empty:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for not helping him.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban u for snapping hanging urself upside down:laugh:


----------



## aisyahelzahra (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for always active here

Sent from my sk17i using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for banning!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

@aisyahelzahra . .. ban u for having a tongue twister as a name:laugh:

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Banned for banning!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



ban u for ur boring post:laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> @aisyahelzahra . .. ban u for having a tongue twister as a name:laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban u for double banning 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban u cuz that counts single only:laugh:


----------



## sdk_8816 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned coz this thread rocks...:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban u cuz ur contribution in this thread = none :laugh:


----------



## sdk_8816 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ban cuz ur is more thn 50%...

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban u cuz now urs is semi equal to none:laugh:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 25, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u cuz now urs is semi equal to none:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for that grammar *shudders*

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for that grammar *shudders*
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban for speaking the troof 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Banned for that grammar *shudders*
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



ban u for being not so good in math:laugh:

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ban for speaking the troof
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ban u for quoting a "Recognized contributor":laugh:

please ban me for the same


----------



## aisyahelzahra (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for banning 

Sent from my Xperia Mini Pro, Asri Aisyah El Zahra


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban u for giving a same boring reason for ban:laugh:


----------



## Hpsgill (Mar 25, 2013)

Ban for your reply

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban u for living in "behind U":laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Mar 25, 2013)

BAAAAAANANANANANANAN!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 25, 2013)

BANNNNNNNNNNNNNED

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




deepsagarj said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't copy MVD
Me

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

ban you all for not posting anything interesting to read :laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for not playing by the rules 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

Ban you wasting time in talking to a pole:laugh: it wont move.


----------



## GuestK00109 (Mar 25, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



soban_mub said:


> Ban you wasting time in talking to a pole:laugh: it wont move.

Click to collapse



I ban you because i see you everywhere

Sent from my PurityCylon-GNex.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because I agree 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

Ban you cuz Atleast now you got some more words to write:laugh:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because you've made off topic not-so-fun. :banghead:

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for still not giving a reason 
Dude play by rules 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for--agreed.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because you supporter me last time too 
It's a good thing 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because I don't feel like giving any reason

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for being lazy 
My Xams are over and I'm free 
HELL YEAH 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because you've made off topic not-so-fun. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatronâ„¢

Click to collapse



ban you cuz there is no fun not cuz of me but cuz of those who doesnt need to give reason to ban:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for making OT lame

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for making ot the Same

We need gmaster now 
He has a pretty good sense of humor 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for making ot the Same
> 
> We need gmaster now
> He has a pretty good sense of humor
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because he's not available right now, do you want to leave a message?


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 25, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's not available right now, do you want to leave a message?

Click to collapse



Banned for impersonating an answering machine, and forgetting to say "beeeep!'

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for impersonating an answering machine, and forgetting to say "beeeep!'
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned because secretaries don't beep


----------



## ryan8r (Mar 25, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's not available right now, do you want to leave a message?

Click to collapse



Sure , let him know ,"The guy above me is banned for I hate being forwarded to voicemails"

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2013)

ryan8r said:


> Sure , let him know ,"The guy above me is banned for I hate being forwarded to voicemails"
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not the boss of me


----------



## ryan8r (Mar 25, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're not the boss of me

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are one sporadically confused secretary.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

Ban you for my arrival:laugh:


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for making a thread die, just by posting in it. In other words: get lost and die lonely, nobody wants you here, you are just plain annoying and you have absolutely no contribution to XDA whatsoever. If you dont make roms, or help hard working developers to perfectionize theirs, go somewhere else. You do not belong here. Plenty of other forums, ready to be trolled. Just keep it clean here. Please.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Mar 25, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for making a thread die, just by posting in it. In other words: get lost and die lonely, nobody wants you here, you are just plain annoying and you have absolutely no contribution to XDA whatsoever. If you dont make roms, or help hard working developers to perfectionize theirs, go somewhere else. You do not belong here. Plenty of other forums, ready to be trolled. Just keep it clean here. Please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



+1

Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.


----------



## edisile (Mar 25, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



jonniboi1985 said:


> +1
> 
> Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.

Click to collapse



Banned for +1. However i fully agree. Actually the rules here should be something like: "You want to troll without giving a contribute to developing? Then, get the f*ck outta here!"

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for making a thread die, just by posting in it. In other words: get lost and die lonely, nobody wants you here, you are just plain annoying and you have absolutely no contribution to XDA whatsoever. If you dont make roms, or help hard working developers to perfectionize theirs, go somewhere else. You do not belong here. Plenty of other forums, ready to be trolled. Just keep it clean here. Please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Mar 25, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been doing this for months, stop copying me and do something original.

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 25, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> I've been doing this for months, stop copying me and do something original.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned :silly:


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for not stating a reason.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for--OT has become a noob circus recently.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for--OT has become a noob circus recently.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making an agreeable point.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because this guy would kick your arse


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because this guy would kick all your arses


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because this guy would whoop your guys @$$

Search before asking, Ask before acting and you will succeed.


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yea?





Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because I ate all his spinach, WHATCHA GUNNA DO NAO BOI?!

Edit: Ninja'd

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## krzee (Mar 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I ate all his spinach

Click to collapse



Banned for referring to balls as spinach 


Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Απ: Ban the person above you.*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having an unrooted Note 2 that was just waiting for you at home
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly


Sent from the bricktator


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 25, 2013)

krzee said:


> Banned for referring to balls as spinach
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because this made me spit Stella Artois all over my laptop.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

krzee said:


> Banned for referring to balls as spinach
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a perv

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




craftycarper1 said:


> Banned because this made me spit Stella Artois all over my laptop.

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing at a perv

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being a perv
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for...banning a perv?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being a perv
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a sour puss since the joke was on you, and the joke was an LOLer


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Απ: Ban the person above you.*



m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for being a sour puss since the joke was on you, and the joke was an LOLer

Click to collapse



Banned for being lame

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being lame
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing my lame-ness...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 25, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Banned for being lame
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



Banned because you're no Brad Pitt either


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because this is Brad Pitt





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because I'm hungry. I want to eat A PIZZA :evil:

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Zittoro (Mar 25, 2013)

Ban you for making me hungry too


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because I just compiled my first AOSP ROM

Sent from AOSP


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Zittoro said:


> Ban you for making me hungry too

Click to collapse



Read the rules...why is the number of n00bs increasing too much now? Banned...just...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## don.peugot (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for using a pixely avatar pic!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

don.peugot said:


> Banned for using a pixely avatar pic!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having 10 posts yet posting in off topic :flipoff2:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because WHO CARES OMG JUST LEAVE HIM ALONE WTF SERIOUSLY WHO CARES ABOUT HIS POSTS OMG

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for posting like a teenage girl


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for posting like a teenage girl

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm sick of people saying" OMG YOU HAVE UNDER 10 POSTS LEAVEEEE" Luke who cares how many posts they have if there's a problem the mods or admins will handle it.

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because you're still acting like a teenage girl

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zittoro (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because I just had a piece of pizza.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because I'd normally tell you that you aren't allowed in OT without 10 posts elsewhere, but it's been pretty controversial.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## wbchristmas (Mar 26, 2013)

Zittoro said:


> Banned because I just had a piece of pizza.

Click to collapse



Banned because you posted on Facebook that you had a piece of pizza.



Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## Tunji99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for using the F word (Facebook). 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for making a thread die, just by posting in it. In other words: get lost and die lonely, nobody wants you here, you are just plain annoying and you have absolutely no contribution to XDA whatsoever. If you dont make roms, or help hard working developers to perfectionize theirs, go somewhere else. You do not belong here. Plenty of other forums, ready to be trolled. Just keep it clean here. Please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



ban u for acting like a Mod and writing that novel on me:laugh:

ban person above for his funny post:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for acting like a Mod and writing that novel on me:laugh:
> 
> ban person above for his funny post:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hopeless noob that no one likes, and for overusing smileys.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

ban u for having ur cokes boiled:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being a noob

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because WHO CARES OMG JUST LEAVE HIM ALONE WTF SERIOUSLY WHO CARES ABOUT HIS POSTS OMG
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for posting only in OT (this is a developers forum) and for posting like a lil girl 


@pizza dude Banned cause y u no make pepperoni pizza?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned cuz I like mushroom pizza 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being a noob
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u for having this much fear on a senior noob:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being a noob

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for making pizza with android 

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

ban u for being a usb and getting inserted to anything


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being a noob

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for being a usb and getting inserted to anything

Click to collapse



Banned for being my favorite sh*t stirrer :stirthepot:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for--he won't see the emoticons, he's not on Tapatalk.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being my favorite sh*t stirrer :stirthepot:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ban u for being damn right and posting that smiley:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being a noob

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for--he won't see the emoticons, he's not on Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u cuz u still dint deliver pizza to me and doing off topics:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being a noob
Seriously, stop

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being a noob
> Seriously, stop
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



aulalala . my baby . ban u for being crying baby:laugh:


hmm ok ok im going . have fun and be desperate as much as one can . no defense . loolz


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being a noob 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned coz finally Shop Devices column is added to India's Play Store.. :victory:


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

#banned @vj_dustin for being dusty.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: The Person Above Me *

Banned because only n7 is available on the play store, damn I want n4

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

ban u all for posting news in ban topic:laugh:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because I said so

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

ban u cuz ur expression are more like ironyman not IRONMAN:laugh:


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

_szymi said:


> I ban you because because you have a green dot next to your nick.

Click to collapse



ban u for getting a warm welcome by me

you should make at least 10 posts in other helping topics before coming to here in "off topic" its a strict rule here hope u got me bro :good:


----------



## iamareebjamal (Mar 26, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for getting a warm welcome by me
> 
> you should make at least 10 posts in other helping topics before coming to here in "off topic" its a strict rule here hope u got me bro :good:

Click to collapse



Ban you for complete senseless ness in other threads too


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

iamareebjamal said:


> Ban you for complete senseless ness in other threads too

Click to collapse



ban u having trouble with me:laugh:


easy dude dont get personal


----------



## sdk_8816 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ban cuz everybody is having trouble with U...

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Ban you cuz i mistook him and made him angry.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 26, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for getting a warm welcome by me
> 
> you should make at least 10 posts in other helping topics before coming to here in "off topic" its a strict rule here hope u got me bro :good:

Click to collapse



Look who's talking 

Seriously, make your posts more productive.... Did you join xda for OT?

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Look who's talking
> 
> Seriously, make your posts more productive.... Did you join xda for OT?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u for asking question in wrong topic.

well i just made it so that i can ask about my S duos here. .and when genius like u people can help others much better. . then  how can me who is new to android can help them


----------



## edisile (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



soban_mub said:


> ban u for asking question in wrong topic.
> 
> well i just made it so that i can ask about my S duos here. .and when genius like u people can help others much better. . then  how can me who is new to android can help them

Click to collapse



By using your device's forum more, maybe? C'mon man, xda is made for devs and serious users. Nobody says you mustn't use OT. But don't abuse. For God's sake, stop it!

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because I been watching anime for like 6 hours straight right now lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 26, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for asking question in wrong topic.
> 
> well i just made it so that i can ask about my S duos here. .and when genius like u people can help others much better. . then  how can me who is new to android can help them

Click to collapse



I don't mean to start a flame war or anything, but you got 222 posts in 3 days. Which is alright, but considering that most of them are in OT, you aren't really being productive. You could try helping out in your device forums and maybe report a bug, or contribute in any little way you can. This is a serious forum, and I'm not saying don't use OT. But be slightly more productive.
Thanks.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

edisile said:


> By using your device's forum more, maybe? C'mon man, xda is made for devs and serious users. Nobody says you mustn't use OT. But don't abuse. For God's sake, stop it!
> 
> _*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_
> 
> _"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_

Click to collapse



ban you for not banning in ban topic to ban TPAY:laugh:
.(i always talk to Mods whether Im doing wrong or right)

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




Lt.Win said:


> I don't mean to start a flame war or anything, but you got 222 posts in 3 days. Which is alright, but considering that most of them are in OT, you aren't really being productive. You could try helping out in your device forums and maybe report a bug, or contribute in any little way you can. This is a serious forum, and I'm not saying don't use OT. But be slightly more productive.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u for being so kind of me

I will help if i really know what help i can do.  at least I do OTs to have fun not for insulting NOOBS


----------



## edisile (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



soban_mub said:


> ban you for not banning in ban topic to ban TPAY:laugh:
> .(i always talk to Mods whether Im doing wrong or right)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you serious? If I talk with mods it doesn't mean I'm a good user. The good xda user is productive: tries ROMs, mods and reports bugs. The OT section *is just an extra*...

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

edisile said:


> Are you serious? If I talk with mods it doesn't mean I'm a good user. The good xda user is productive: tries ROMs, mods and reports bugs. The OT section *is just an extra*...
> 
> _*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_
> 
> _"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_

Click to collapse



ban u for having discussion here

oh if Mods are there why to listen people here??  why its pricking if i do OTs???


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for posting to much in the OT.


----------



## theDroidfanatic (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for objecting with that 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because I don't understand Japanese 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Ban you for sharing really very interesting thing about you:laugh:


----------



## aisyahelzahra (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because I understand it well 

Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

aisyahelzahra said:


> Banned because I understand it well
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ban you for earning thanks quicker than me:laugh:


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because you should translate the Japanese intro for full metal alchemist and remake it into the original song lol 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being such a full alchemist fan

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because you should translate the Japanese intro for full metal alchemist and remake it into the original song lol
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



ban you for giving your homework to me:laugh:


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because it was meant for the dude above u when I posted that

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for being such a full alchemist fan
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you for learning new reasons for ban:laugh:

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because it was meant for the dude above u when I posted that
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



ban you for creating confusion:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being a noob

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being a noob
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because noob is simpley a name tag but its not something you soul has attached to you so I don't give a f√¢k

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because the ponies have gotten to you, you act like a girl now

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because the ponies have gotten to you, you act like a girl now
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well see you opinion really doesn't matter to so me so you can run your mouth and still be banned have a bad day peace 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because it's true, it increases every post you make

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Well see you opinion really doesn't matter to so me so you can run your mouth and still be banned have a bad day peace
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



ban for making pizza burnt:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because today is my birthday 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Mar 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because today is my birthday
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday!!!

Banned for forcing me to wish you a happy birthday.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because today is my birthday
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you for celebrating it at wrong place:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being a noob

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being a noob
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If your going to repeat the same thing go join the iPhone forum and get out of my way and on your way out all give you a get well ban

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because this noob is ruining OT.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you for not banning in ban topic to ban TPAY:laugh:
> .(i always talk to Mods whether Im doing wrong or right)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Talking to mods doesn't make you a good xda user, *a good xda user is one who reads more and posts less*, and by reading your stats I get the impression that you don't read at all, and you will be able to help others when you spend some time in your device's forum, spending all your time in OT is never gonna help you. And c'mon man you can always find someone with a problem
So I suggest you to stop your nonsense posting in OT and spend some time in your device's forum

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because this noob is ruining OT.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmm I see someones a I sheep today I shall ban you to a good mental ward  for your iPhone ism can I use Google now?

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because this noob is ruining OT.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban for vomiting iphone and calling google hospital for androidocines . Lolz:laugh:


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for so MUCH JAPANESE! ¡

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Talking to mods doesn't make you a good xda user, *a good xda user is one who reads more and posts less*, and by reading your stats I get the impression that you don't read at all, and you will be able to help others when you spend some time in your device's forum, spending all your time in OT is never gonna help you. And c'mon man you can always find someone with a problem
> So I suggest you to stop your nonsense posting in OT and spend some time in your device's forum
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being right. I wish we could get a mod to intervene here...







soban_mub said:


> ban for vomiting iphone and calling google hospital for androidocines . Lolz:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noob, and for not making any sense

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Talking to mods doesn't make you a good xda user, *a good xda user is one who reads more and posts less*, and by reading your stats I get the impression that you don't read at all, and you will be able to help others when you spend some time in your device's forum, spending all your time in OT is never gonna help you. And c'mon man you can always find someone with a problem
> So I suggest you to stop your nonsense posting in OT and spend some time in your device's forum
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



oh my fish. . Hell Ban for making damn wonder that you can give this much big reason to ban.  Hats off to you:laugh: release that book soon


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being ignorant

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being ignorant
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban for hating a noob to the core of the earth:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being a noob

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

ban you cuz u were the same once:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Again, banned for being a noob

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Again, banned for being a noob
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Again *loads gun and tracks IP* mwahahahaha LUL jk

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being a liar

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Again, banned for being a noob
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban for feeling agony:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

ban u for not make sense

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Ban you cuz finally i won hot ride with lamborgini in nfs mw

does this make any sense to you:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because my birthday is about to get over

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Ban you for not telling what what gifts you got.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 26, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Ban you for not telling what what gifts you got.

Click to collapse



Banned for being here 24/7

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 26, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Ban you for not telling what what gifts you got.

Click to collapse



Banned because I got dead space 3

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being here 24/7
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for not being here 24/7

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Sherwinnn (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for liking Watch Dogs

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Mar 26, 2013)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for creating this everlasting thread.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being here 24/7
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



ban you cuz your reply is same like your avatar:laugh:


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 26, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you cuz your reply is same like your avatar:laugh:

Click to collapse




Banned for beeing able to make a thread die, just by posting in it. In other words: get lost and die lonely, nobody wants you here, you are just plain annoying and you have absolutely no contribution to XDA whatsoever. If you dont make roms, or help hard working developers to perfectionize theirs, go somewhere else. You do not belong here. Plenty of other forums, ready to be trolled. Just keep it clean here. Please.

Sorry to everyone else for double posting this, but i want to make my point clear.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because neither do you
If you wanna spam, go to some other forum and do it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because neither do you
> If you wanna spam, go to some other forum and do it
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



1 difference: i help nikez to perfectionize his rom. That is why i am here. The quest for a perfect rom for my desire, and help the dev that makes it by debugging as good as i can. Shure i'm no coder. I know. But i try my best to help wherever i can. And yes, i spend a lot of time on OT. But im just killing time, and i dont post annoying messages every 2 mins. Also a difference.
So, banned for an invalid argument.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because your getting cocky 
Just because you help a true dev, doesn't mean your a dev who helps everyone 
Xda is for testers and developers 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 26, 2013)

banned cuz ur right! 
personally i helped many devs which inspired me to start guides and help ppl out one on one dev'ing for myself is a dream to come 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because your getting cocky
> Just because you help a true dev, doesn't mean your a dev who helps everyone
> Xda is for testers and developers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont you read it properly. Im shure i stayed quite modest when i said "i'm no coder" (read: dev) and "i try my best to help" my point was: i at least try to contribute. Unlike others. 
So, banned for having another invalid argument!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> 1 difference: i help nikez to perfectionize his rom. That is why i am here. The quest for a perfect rom for my desire, and help the dev that makes it by debugging as good as i can. Shure i'm no coder. I know. But i try my best to help wherever i can. And yes, i spend a lot of time on OT. But im just killing time, and i dont post annoying messages every 2 mins. Also a difference.
> So, banned for an invalid argument.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



ban you for crawling to get awards for those helps:laugh:
ban you again for showing off your helps and expecting you'll get crown for that:laugh:
finally ban you again for posting out of topic and making this thread a boring novel:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because your right

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because no he isn't

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because he is 
That guy was showing off 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

ban u cuz u going to gift me the dead space 3 game (PS3 one) on my B'day:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because he is
> That guy was showing off
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because he wasn't, he was trying to set an example for the noobsicle

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because he wasn't, he was trying to set an example for the noobsicle
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ban you for making me hit my head on pillow that you people think Noob is a wild animal from Mars not a human??:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because you SUCK! GO JUMP OFF A CLIFF!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you SUCK! GO JUMP OFF A CLIFF!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ban you cuz no noob would like to take your help:laugh:


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 26, 2013)

banned for being a bully! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned for being a bully!
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Ban you cuz you said this to the person me :laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because it's because of you that I visit this thread less often than I used to 
You are ruining OT
Y U NO GTFO n00b?? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because I really hate him. Really.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because you are not the only one,  even I hate him and Android Pizza and a few others 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because it's because of you that I visit this thread less often than I used to
> You are ruining OT
> Y U NO GTFO n00b??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban you for making your tongue dirty.  Brush it  please :laugh:

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because I really hate him. Really.
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Ban you for telling same thing hundreds of time:laugh:


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being a liar
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for doing good things

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned coz last time I checked, this was a happy thread :/


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because some idiot ruined it

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

Ban you for not posting your favorite phrase "just banned" :laugh:


----------



## edisile (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



soban_mub said:


> Ban you for not posting your favorite phrase "just banned" :laugh:

Click to collapse



Look! They made a meme about you:






_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because you are a n00b 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

edisile said:


> Look! They made a meme about you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban you cuz you made it in  some low quality software and blaming them:laugh:

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you are a n00b
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban you for banning your mate and not editing to correct it :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being the most immature user on XDA

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



soban_mub said:


> Ban you cuz you made it in  some low quality software and blaming them:laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So... WHERE THE F*CK IS THE SENSE??? This post has N O   G O D   D A M N   S E N S E!

Grammar Nazi ©2013 mode loading. Please wait...
Loaded. Starting... Ready.

1. Blaming "them"... Who?

Booting back in normal mode. Boot completed. Ready.

2. It was obvious that he was talking to you.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 26, 2013)

edisile said:


> Look! They made a meme about you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm ROTFLing


----------



## edisile (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being the most immature user on XDA
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't know why, but i always think he's something like 13 years old.

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for not ignoring minor hiccups and ruining your mood..


----------



## jumper62 (Mar 26, 2013)

edisile said:


> I don't know why, but i always think he's something like 13 years old.
> 
> _*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_
> 
> _"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning and i am younger and taller than you

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

edisile said:


> So... WHERE THE F*CK IS THE SENSE??? This post has N O   G O D   D A M N   S E N S E!
> 
> Grammar Nazi ©2013 mode loading. Please wait...
> Loaded. Starting... Ready.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban you for jumping on a hot frying pan to search sense in my post :laugh:

Second ban for having fail compilation in toilet seeing my post:laugh:


----------



## edisile (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*







_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't add or remove parts to the source code.*_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 26, 2013)

edisile said:


> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't add or remove parts to the source code.*_

Click to collapse



Ban you for walking miles away from topic :laugh:

Ban for showing some lame work.  Learn photoshop then  show your skills oops:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned for being an absolute retard

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



soban_mub said:


> Ban you for walking miles away from topic :laugh:
> 
> Ban for showing some lame work.  Learn photoshop then  show your skills oops:laugh:

Click to collapse



Ban you for not understanding. I said I was talkin' about non-sense, so my post (as all yours) doesn't make sense.

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't add or remove parts to the source code.*_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

edisile said:


> Ban you for not understanding. I said I was talkin' about non-sense, so my post (as all yours) doesn't make sense.
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't add or remove parts to the source code.*_

Click to collapse



Banned because he won't understand,  he is brainless
Even a robot has a higher IQ than him 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



deepsagarj said:


> Banned because he won't understand,  he is brainless
> Even a robot has a higher IQ than him
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse








Seriously, what if he's just a bot? Have you ever tried to talk with Cleverbot? Is as senseless as him...

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't add or remove parts to the source code.*_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because he won't understand,  he is brainless
> Even a robot has a higher IQ than him
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause my kitteh has a higher IQ also

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because im higher than you or your kitteh
Edit: and soon to be drunked almost done with my home made bananna blueberry + shot of organic vannila xtract and 3 shot rum smoothie...yes its a drink name


----------



## MetinKale38 (Mar 26, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



freakboy13 said:


> Banned because im higher than you or your kitteh
> Edit: and soon to be drunked almost done with my home made bananna blueberry + shot of organic vannila xtract and 3 shot rum smoothie...yes its a drink name

Click to collapse



Banned because I am highest

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 26, 2013)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because I am highest
> 
> Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for being high dude.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned NO!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned NO!
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned cause drugs are bad mkay

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because he won't understand,  he is brainless
> Even a robot has a higher IQ than him
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban you for having fingers like ginger which can't be bent to write reason for ban:laugh:

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




edisile said:


> Seriously, what if he's just a bot? Have you ever tried to talk with Cleverbot? Is as senseless as him...
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't add or remove parts to the source code.*_

Click to collapse



Ban you for puking iphones behind my back:laugh:
Even a hippo would look better than you:laugh:


----------



## Tunji99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for saying the word iPhone

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Tunji99 said:


> Banned for saying the word iPhone
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban you for committing the same sin too:laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for being a n00b 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

ban u for living in my country lol:laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because you don't own this country so stfu

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

ban you for posting a word which doesnt exist in english dictionary:laugh: may be an alien language


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for having horrible grammar

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for having horrible grammar
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban you for not putting me in ur ignoring list:laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for wanting to be on everyone's ignore list 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz he's on mine. And soon will be on anyone's.

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because he's on mine too

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

ban u cuz im on everyone. all are below me:laugh:


----------



## VaderSKN (Mar 27, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because I said so
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for saying you said so

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## mexigga (Mar 27, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Banned for saying you said so
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Banned because I'm up late


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

ban u for quoting him


----------



## edisile (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz you should have got up earlier.

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz you should have got up earlier.
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



ban u for putting wrong ban on a wrong person


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because he has an epic Signature.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because he has an epic Signature.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"

Click to collapse



Banned because even I like it

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Ban you cuz I got two thanks


----------



## xzn (Mar 27, 2013)

ban coz had 2 thanks


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Ban you cuz i dont how i got them:laugh:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because you deserve none

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## xzn (Mar 27, 2013)

Ban coz I'm BIG FAN OF THE MANDARIN


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned coz im in classroom and i have not much time.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 27, 2013)

Bannedvfor not paying attention to ur teacher

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for banning for that 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned coz im in gym now 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Ban you cuz your friend gave me a pm:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for checking pm 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## sgt. meow (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for making me attempt a "YO DAWG" joke.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

sgt. meow said:


> Banned for making me attempt a "YO DAWG" joke.

Click to collapse



ban you for securing your cat::laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for attempting a yo dawg joke

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for posting just a Bit After tpay 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for posting after me

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

ban u for telling an obvious thing


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for pointing out to the obvious

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for not pointing out the obvious 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not pointing out the obvious
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'ban u for stealing his reason to ban:laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> 'ban u for stealing his reason to ban:laugh:

Click to collapse



Ban u for loving OT

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ban u for loving OT
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ban u for coming late  at my dinner time:laugh: watch urself :laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for coming late  at my dinner time:laugh: watch urself :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm soooo hungry 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I'm soooo hungry
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ban you coz all round things looking like cookies to me:laugh:


----------



## Tunji99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ban you for no good reason. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 AM ----------

Banned myself for not coming up with a good reason 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

ban u cuz there is really no good reason to ban me.:laugh:


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 27, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u cuz there is really no good reason to ban me.:laugh:

Click to collapse



U banned cuz english good you are.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> U banned cuz english good you are.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



ban u for being low quality superman.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 27, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for being low quality superman.

Click to collapse



...you are now officialy captain unobvious...
Banned...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...you are now officialy captain unobvious...
> Banned...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



He's just that stupid. Banned

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He's just that stupid. Banned
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for concentrating on useless stuff instead of making pizzas!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He's just that stupid. Banned
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u for banning him wrongfully :laugh:

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> Banned for concentrating on useless stuff instead of making pizzas!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u for reminding him his true job:laugh:


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because you always start off your post with ban u and that doesn't make much sense.

Sent from my ROM v.2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because you always start off your post with ban u and that doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Sent from my ROM v.2

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz sensible talk can be done with sensible people only . I dint find any yet:laugh:


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 27, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u bcoz sensible talk can be done with sensible people only . I dint find any yet:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because its hard for fools to make sense out of anything


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because its hard for fools to make sense out of anything

Click to collapse



"ban you" too cuz u only finding it hard::laugh: its easy for me


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 27, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> "ban you" too cuz u only finding it hard::laugh: its easy for me

Click to collapse



Obviously since you're on a tech site and can't find anyone that make sense. :banghead: Banned!


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Obviously since you're on a tech site and can't find anyone that make sense. :banghead: Banned!

Click to collapse



big ban . cuz im in OT which is off topic , out of tech threads:laugh:so no need of showing off how gentle Im:laugh:


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 27, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> big ban . cuz im in OT which is off topic , out of tech threads:laugh:so no need of showing off how gentle Im:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because of grammar

Been a while since I last posted here, now I'm back in business

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 27, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> Banned because of grammar
> 
> Been a while since I last posted here, now I'm back in business
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*

Click to collapse



Banned because now that I have added soban_mub to my ignore list, off topic is fun again! 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 27, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because now that I have added soban_mub to my ignore list, off topic is fun again!
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for make sense :good:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned for make sense :good:

Click to collapse



"Ban u" cause I want too.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> "Ban u" cause I want too.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for drinking dishwater 

_    "If I were two-faced, would I be wearing this one?"
- Abraham Lincoln (1809-1865)    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for drinking dishwater
> 
> _    "If I were two-faced, would I be wearing this one?"
> - Abraham Lincoln (1809-1865)    _

Click to collapse



Banned cause dishwater should be the official drink of xda OT

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 27, 2013)

"Ban u" for "ban me"


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

iban you for copying me.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

ban u for copy me


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ban u for copy me

Click to collapse



ban you for copying me with grammar error:laugh:


----------



## simplyanin (Mar 27, 2013)

Ban both of u 

Sent from my Galaxy Grand GT-i9082


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

ban you

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Ban you banning us with blank reason.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for the 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Ban you for increasing your posts here.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for being a nuisance

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being a nuisance
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban you for being frequent in ot


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for changing smileys, and for OT being the only forum you are a part of.

Edit: I'm tired of this. Screw you. IGNORED!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



Android Pizza said:


> Banned for changing smileys, and for OT being the only forum you are a part of.
> 
> Edit: I'm tired of this. Screw you. IGNORED!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Welcome to soban_mub's ignorers club! Hope you will enjoy OT again.

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for changing smileys, and for OT being the only forum you are a part of.
> 
> Edit: I'm tired of this. Screw you. IGNORED!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



screwed banned for being rude for no reason. Ignore and let ot be peaceful


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

edisile said:


> Welcome to soban_mub's ignorers club! Hope you will enjoy OT again.
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm sure I will :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

edisile said:


> Welcome to soban_mub's ignorers club! Hope you will enjoy OT again.
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



iban you cuz you need to make new thread of my ignorer


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh, I'm sure I will :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for enjoing it more then me...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 27, 2013)

No ban for celebrating 30 mins without a post from soban! :beer:

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 27, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> No ban for celebrating 30 mins without a post from soban! :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



lol . . Ban you cuz its night in india idiots:laugh:going to sleep.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> No ban for celebrating 30 mins without a post from soban! :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Unbanned because I can't tell the difference, I have him igged  :jester:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Unbanned because I can't tell the difference, I have him igged  :jester:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha  sweet. Good idea!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bannned coz fork potato schnitzel.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Bannned coz fork potato schnitzel.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming ot with schnitzel posts 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because sending it through Sexy Nexi.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for spamming ot with schnitzel posts
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lolololololol xD







GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because sending it through Sexy Nexi.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"

Click to collapse



Banned for using tapatalk.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lolololololol xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iBanned for being a rounded rectangle 

Irregardless,


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for being a square circle 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Tunji99 (Mar 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for being a square circle
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking Macbook Air can fly. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sewer56lol (Mar 27, 2013)

Noelemahcreeb said:


> Ban cause I like Apple

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a traitor


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 27, 2013)

sewer56lol said:


> Banned because you are a traitor
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because this ban was sent from an iMac! :good:


----------



## Orange_furball (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because I really don't care about you at all 

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## xzn (Mar 27, 2013)

ban for will have 3 devices :laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for not having 3 devices

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

ban for having 3 devices


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 28, 2013)

xzn said:


> ban for having 3 devices

Click to collapse



Banned for pulling off the same ban twice 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for pulling off the same ban twice
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz your sig is strange.. :0

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Mar 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz your sig is strange.. :0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cos your avatar is strange! 

Btw long time no see?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 28, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Banned cos your avatar is strange!
> 
> Btw long time no see?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for looking at avatars

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for not looking at avatars 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for not looking at avatars.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 28, 2013)

Get mint chocolate chip ice cream banned 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 28, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Get mint chocolate chip ice cream banned
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse








Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for stealing MY PIC!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 28, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for stealing MY PIC!
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned...
Just banned.

 __________________________________________
*It Doesn't matter hw old u grow up,
u'll alwys gt disappointed if ur biscuit falls in tea*


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

ban coz he ban someone without any reason


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 28, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Banned...
> Just banned.
> 
> __________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for saying banned 2 times in 3 werds :screwy:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## stratosk21 (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for no reason. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for saying banned 2 times in 3 words :screwy:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FTFY..
Thanks for banning me.. Someone already banned you. I bann him for banning you sir

 __________________________________________
*It Doesn't matter hw old u grow up,
u'll alwys gt disappointed if ur biscuit falls in tea*


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 28, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> FTFY..
> Thanks for banning me.. Someone already banned you. I bann him for banning you sir
> 
> __________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for pomato lulz

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

ban for attaching a pic


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 28, 2013)

banned cuz im tired and no one asks!

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz im tired and no one asks!
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



ban u for posting being tired


----------



## Orange_furball (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because you must now take a massive poop and if you don't make it you will soil yourself. 

Have fun getting that stain out. Not even bleach can solve this one. 

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.

Nasty? Thought so. You're the one on the internet though, 83.4% of the internet is nasty content.


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 28, 2013)

dude, wtf was that? banned for being part of that nasty content on the Internet

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> dude, wtf was that? banned for being part of that nasty content on the Internet
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



ban you for over clocking your processor . Have liquid cooling system:laugh:


----------



## Orange_furball (Mar 28, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> dude, wtf was that? banned for being part of that nasty content on the Internet
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Banned because you are part of it too now..

Scary!!!






soban_mub said:


> ban you for over clocking your processor . Have liquid cooling system:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for No hablo ingles!!!

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned because you are part of it too now..
> 
> Scary!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban for loving cats:highfive: i have one


----------



## Orange_furball (Mar 28, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban for loving cats:highfive: i have one

Click to collapse



Banned for being an awesome cat loving xda user. Thank you for being a cool earth dweller :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> Banned for being an awesome cat loving xda user. Thank you for being a cool earth dweller :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.

Click to collapse



nice.  ban u for giving thumps up. lets have a coke and enjoy:laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for using a Nexus 4 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for using a Nexus 4
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban u for being blind


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because he has you on his ignore list, so he couldn't see you post. I cannot see your posts either.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

ban u for coming with excuses


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Banned because he has you on his ignore list, so he couldn't see you post. I cannot see your posts either.

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know why you are seeing his posts 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

ban u cuz he's spying


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

iban u for posting out of topic give reason or dont post here:laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because I don't care 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for being angry
What exactly happened 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> If there is someone who needs to stop posting here, it's you not me, so just stfu
> 
> Banned for being a brainless retard and because I can't see your posts and for being the world's most pesky n00b
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban u for getting my words so quick:laugh: and KTC from F word = (Keep threads clean from F word):laugh:


----------



## simplyanin (Mar 28, 2013)

Ban u bcoz u dont have an iphone 

Sent from my Galaxy Grand GT-i9082


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 28, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I hate iCrap and I'm happy not having one.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Mar 28, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz you're damn right about crApple.

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## domini99 (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned coz there is something good about iphone: they are easy to destroy 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz you're damn right about crApple.
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



iban you for hating the same thing.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz there is something good about iphone: they are easy to destroy
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned because they are not

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

iban u for supporting Iphones


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

banned because I feel like banning


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

ban u for feeling unwell


----------



## domini99 (Mar 28, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because they are not
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Yes they are.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

ban for having good name


----------



## Hpsgill (Mar 28, 2013)

ban who has only 3 thanks in thanks meter


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

Hpsgill said:


> ban who has only 3 thanks in thanks meter

Click to collapse



ha ha. ban u for not being the one among  those genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:


----------



## Hpsgill (Mar 28, 2013)

ban all genius


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for not starting your sentence with a capital letter

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

iban u for starting with capital letter


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because we both use a transformer to ban 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

iban u for posting at same time


----------



## Hpsgill (Mar 28, 2013)

i ban u for talking to iron man


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

iban u for talking to me


----------



## Hpsgill (Mar 28, 2013)

ban u for replying so late


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for banning for that 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

Hpsgill said:


> ban u for replying so late

Click to collapse



iban u cuz lots of terrific* jams here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*conditions apply:laugh:


----------



## Hpsgill (Mar 28, 2013)

ban bcuz u r traffic police here


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned cuz i don't get it 

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for not getting it 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Hpsgill (Mar 28, 2013)

ban u for getting it


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

Hpsgill said:


> ban bcuz u r traffic police here

Click to collapse



iban u cuz u r free to roam anywhere on my roads:cyclops:


----------



## Hpsgill (Mar 28, 2013)

ban u bcuz your road are in sky


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not getting it
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



junkie ban for u for ignoring traffic police all time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




Hpsgill said:


> ban u bcuz your road are in sky

Click to collapse



iban u cuz u came from HELL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 through my roads


----------



## Hpsgill (Mar 28, 2013)

ban u bcuz my car stuck with u on your road and now i am going back to hell(offline)


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

Hpsgill said:


> ban u bcuz my car stuck with u on your road and now i am going back to hell(offline)

Click to collapse



Banned because you are free to go 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

ban u cuz kill thread is closed ?????


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Mar 28, 2013)

Ban you for having an android. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

ban u for having it too


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

GottaProblemBro said:


> Ban you for having an android.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you also have an android device 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## stratosk21 (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for using nexus 4 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

alexbrian21 said:


> Banned for using nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using galaxy y

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Abhinav1997 (Mar 28, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for using galaxy y
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

ban for using gold in ur avatar


----------



## andromaniac123 (Mar 28, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban for using gold in ur avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for having a crappy avatar


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

andromaniac123 said:


> Banned for having a crappy avatar

Click to collapse



ban u for having a catty avatar


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned coz a CM'ey avatar :/


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for the squirtel

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Orange_furball (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for the spoiler 

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for being a furball

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for owning HTC 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

Ban you for picking batman's pocket:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for mub in user name 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

Ban u for having eye on my name.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for 1101000 1101001 100000 1100101 1110110 1100101 1110010 1111001 1110000 1101111 1101110 1111001 100000 1101000 1101111 1110111 100000 1110111 1100001 1110011 100000 1111001 1101111 1110101 1110010 100000 1100100 1100001 1111001 100000

Its binary decode it mwahahaha

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for 1101000 1101001 100000 1100101 1110110 1100101 1110010 1111001 1110000 1101111 1101110 1111001 100000 1101000 1101111 1110111 100000 1110111 1100001 1110011 100000 1111001 1101111 1110101 1110010 100000 1100100 1100001 1111001 100000
> 
> Its binary decode it mwahahaha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you for making me hit my head in decoding it: . I may talk more non sense now:laugh:


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned coz I have added which might be my favorite video now, in my sig! XD


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

IBan you for having an "asdf" kind of  avatar


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ban you for getting ~400 posts in few days

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

ban u for being as tall as tower


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 28, 2013)

dabeez98 said:


> Ban you for getting ~400 posts in few days
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because he's under above me... I know he is.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## _hito_ (Mar 28, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for being as tall as tower

Click to collapse



I Ban you for showing your back in avatar

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Banned because he's under above me... I know he is.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned bacause of your wrong expactations


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 28, 2013)

_hito_ said:


> I Ban you for showing your back in avatar
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz I am post 49310

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 28, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



soban_mub said:


> ban u for being as tall as tower

Click to collapse



Banned because I told you not to use "iKill" and now the "Kill the person above you" thread is closed. Apple is controlling everything. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 28, 2013)

_hito_ said:


> I Ban you for showing your back in avatar
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using an OG HTC avatar and using a Nexus.

Sent from my blank using paste here


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 28, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because you didn't banned me and now I can ban you just because I'm bored. You've made a big mistake man 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 29, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you didn't banned me and now I can ban you just because I'm bored. You've made a big mistake man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Minority report ban.

Sent from my PRE using crime premium


----------



## wbchristmas (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for reporting




Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## irule9000 (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for not having a  profile picture 


Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 29, 2013)

irule9000 said:


> Banned for not having a  profile picture
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having it

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## stratosk21 (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for having a pet.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for having two first names.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Tunji99 (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for using Kindle Fire instead of Nexus 7. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

IBan u for having lion as avatar


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 29, 2013)

Tunji99 said:


> Banned for using Kindle Fire instead of Nexus 7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using Nexus 7 instead of Calculator.


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for using Nexus 7 instead of Calculator.

Click to collapse



Banned for using Calculator instead of Toaster.

Sent from my Toaster using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Ban for putting phone in toaster


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for being flippy

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for being above me! Get down!

-EDIT- thanks xD

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned because I got down

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## stratosk21 (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for not showing what device your post was sent for. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned coz i do, its a Sending© Thing

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## edisile (Mar 29, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for sending things with your sending thing...

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for not getting your user name changed.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 29, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



Lt.Win said:


> Banned for not getting your user name changed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have to find a better one first... banned for not giving me the time.

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Ban for not having time to change


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for not changing 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

IBan you cuz its all boring here


----------



## d3xt3r (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for not making it interesting enough

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

maxdiablodefy said:


> Banned for not making it interesting enough
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ban u for making interesting. :good:


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 29, 2013)

I ban you for banning the interesting one.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for having nazi grammar 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

iBan u for telling like that


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for banning for that 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Soundtrack to Chaos (Mar 29, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning for that
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a lower case user name 

Sent from my SPH-L710 running Liquid Smooth 'Stable'


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for having such a long username 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Soundtrack to Chaos said:


> Banned for having a lower case user name
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 running Liquid Smooth 'Stable'

Click to collapse



ban for objecting on his username


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned because I say so 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Ban for not able to see what i write:laugh:


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 29, 2013)

banned cuz i lost the ability to ban pplz

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Ban you cuz you lost confident to come in front of me:laugh:


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 29, 2013)

banned cuz i can ban yu all day 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## ash009 (Mar 29, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Ban you cuz you lost confident to come in front of me:laugh:

Click to collapse



Ban you just for fun


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

ban you cuz we can increase posts by banning all the day:laugh:


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 29, 2013)

banned cuz i find no reason why i need to increase my post count,

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## ash009 (Mar 29, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i find no reason why i need to increase my post count,
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Ban you for not finding the reason


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i find no reason why i need to increase my post count,
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



iban you cuz increasing posts doesnt give anything usefull


----------



## ash009 (Mar 29, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you cuz increasing posts doesnt give anything usefull

Click to collapse



Ban you for ....

Why do you care why I ban you for


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

ash009 said:


> Ban you for ....
> 
> Why do you care why I ban you for

Click to collapse



iban you for hiding reason to ban me.


----------



## ash009 (Mar 29, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you for hiding reason to ban me.

Click to collapse



I ban you for asking me for hiding the reason


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Iban you for assuming that i asked you


----------



## ash009 (Mar 29, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Iban you for assuming that i asked you

Click to collapse



I ban u cause you were not assuming


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Iban you for telling 'assuming' second time


----------



## domini99 (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned KABAN! BANBAN BANABnBNabNbnbanbannbNbNbanbanbanbanban

BAAAAAAAAAAAA€8#<<<<>28>8=-8±£÷$°®÷®¢±§¥NN!!!!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..


----------



## edisile (Mar 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> banned kaban! Banban banabnbnabnbnbanbannbnbnbanbanbanbanban
> 
> baaaaaaaaaaaa€8#<<<<>28>8=-8±£÷$°®÷®¢±§¥nn!!!!
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..

Click to collapse



kamehame*baaaaaaaan!!!*


----------



## Myself5 (Mar 29, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned with my BANana

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 29, 2013)

banned because i love Microsoft's stupidity


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned because i love Microsoft's stupidity

Click to collapse



Banned because it's better than Apple

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned because I agree

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned because I like all three of os's (Mac, Linux, and windows) and the reason there stupid is because they just gave me a free windows licence for win 7 so 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for agreeing even though I agree

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for agreeing even though I agree
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being slow

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for being slow
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm a ninja I'm actually fast 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 29, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundtrack to Chaos (Mar 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a confusing sig

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

Soundtrack to Chaos said:


> Banned for having a confusing sig
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused easily

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 30, 2013)

banned because im a troll lol


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> banned because im a troll lol

Click to collapse



Banned for being a trololololol 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being a trololololol
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not Trolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololing enough 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not Trolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololing enough
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse








I shall try harder...

Banned for causing me to want to fine tune my troll skills
Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I shall try harder...
> 
> Banned for causing me to want to fine tune my troll skills
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using memes

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I shall try harder...
> 
> Banned for causing me to want to fine tune my troll skills
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because...
http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view/280292/banned-permabanned-o.gif
Edit: This is supposed to be a GIF...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because...
> http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view/280292/banned-permabanned-o.gif
> Edit: This is supposed to be a GIF...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Banned for epic fail 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for owning a cat 
It's gonna run away

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for epic fail
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Iban cuz the cat is like my haters and food is me . They unable to finish me:laugh:

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for owning a cat
> It's gonna run away
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban u for not helping his kiiten


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because I'm bored waiting for this portal to cooldown so I can hack it again

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Banned because I'm bored waiting for this portal to cooldown so I can hack it again
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban you for using your knowledge in hacking


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 30, 2013)

banned cuz im bored and need a new laptop... 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Ban for not having enough money to buy new one


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 30, 2013)

ay, im still young, and im in high school and i need it to start developing for my phones... weird? yes,  so anyways, ur banned for not donating to the help elzimmer get a new laptop charity! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because I bet your PC! broke and a Mac wouldn't

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## ash009 (Mar 30, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Ban for not having enough money to buy new one

Click to collapse



I ban u  for ..... mystery....figure out yourself
Sorry xda app didn't show me the above two posts


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Ban u for feeling sorry


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 30, 2013)

I ban you for..... *falls asleep*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for being tired. Goodnight

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Ban you for wishing him


----------



## oblato (Mar 30, 2013)

ban you, well, just 'cause i wanted to


----------



## xzn (Mar 30, 2013)

ban for having xperia z


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Iban you for your turban


----------



## jumper62 (Mar 30, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Iban you for your turban

Click to collapse



Banned for being racist

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Iban you for increasing racism here by telling that.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for not reporting racists

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned coz why YOU no do something? U r lazy ass 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Ban you for bashing him for no reason.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for banning for not doing something 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned coz you might be right.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz why YOU no do something? U r lazy ass
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned for calling someone lazy.
You dont know the true power of the lazy until you see...ME! (nah. Not realy. Im not *'that'* lazy...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned coz you're sometimes interactive, sometimes you post just a few minutes after me.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha ha, all lazy are banned , but thier a** is not banned`

................................................................................................


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you're sometimes interactive, sometimes you post just a few minutes after me.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



...i...but...that post...who...ugh...i posted too late. I know it was the newest post cuz i refreshed...take a ban.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Take it yourself, im a fast-poster 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Take it yourself, im a fast-poster
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



*throws brick at domini99 with ban wrapped around it.*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

You threw my enough dictonairys, enough to build a dictionary-canon, and a dictionary contains the word ban.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Ban you for that long stateman.


----------



## ryan19 (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for your unreadable username 

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

IBan you for undefined avatar. And welcome you to OT


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Iban cuz the cat is like my haters and food is me . They unable to finish me:laugh

Click to collapse



EPIC ANOLOGY!!!! :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk



soban_mub said:


> IBan you for undefined avatar. And welcome you to OT

Click to collapse



Banned for super LULZ 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

I hereby declare that you are banned. Ask reason to your kitteh


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for making it a reason for my ban

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

ban for getting ban by that reason

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> EPIC ANOLOGY!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban u cuz i get very less chance to ban u these days


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for wanting to ban him

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Happy1337 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for multiple banning.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because I didn't 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for wanting to ban him
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban for using wanting  word


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for not using it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Happy1337 said:


> Banned for multiple banning.

Click to collapse



no ban for you . 
You dint complete 10 posts yet . According to rules you shud not post in off topic threads. Just complete 10 in helping threads and come join againok buddy?

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not using it
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you cuz you come here to get banned


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for banning, banninating is better 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

ban you for talking to yourself.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned coz i hate waiting.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because nothing ain't more fun than banning 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Ban for coming in evening here


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because nothing ain't more fun than banning
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because eating fried chicken is

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because your right

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because I don't agree 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because then your veg 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Ban you for incomplete sentence.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for giving and receiving the same number of Thanks

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Ban you giving time in checking that


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for giving and receiving the same number of Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned because soban_mub has almost no thanks and a whole heck of a lot of posts

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick0703 (Mar 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because soban_mub has almost no thanks and a whole heck of a lot of posts
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because same goes to you! You have lots of post but few thanks!!


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because soban_mub has almost no thanks and a whole heck of a lot of posts
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban for burning by seeing my posts and 3 thanks:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2013)

Nick0703 said:


> Banned because same goes to you! You have lots of post but few thanks!!

Click to collapse



Banned because at least I do participate in forums other than OT, unlike soban_mub

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Ban for not putting list of what all you did to get reward. . You'll get only thanks for helping people not money


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because it's Easter right now in India 
Started like half an hour back


So happy Easter everyone

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## GermanyGSG (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because in Indonesia, this ain't easter day anymore. It's yesterday.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 30, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because in Indonesia, this ain't easter day anymore. It's yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"

Click to collapse



Banned coz I have a new gf

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because awesome!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned coz my graphics card is burned 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for LOL ROFL OMFG LMAO


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Soundtrack to Chaos (Mar 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for LOL ROFL OMFG LMAOView attachment 1846858
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for posting a wack joke and laughing at it 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned coz y u no post that in offtopic images thread?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because I can't wait for double rainboom 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I can't wait for double rainboom
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because brony lingo irritates me

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned coz i want new game for xbox

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for sharing your desires

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for sharing your desires
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned cause double rainbow is almost here. ER MA GERD 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause double rainbow is almost here. ER MA GERD
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



Banned because it's *Rainboom 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 30, 2013)

banned cuz in total randomness i dislike MLP... 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because that's OK. People have different tastes in media

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz in total randomness i dislike MLP...
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Banned cause I messed up the name of the first user created MLP and cause ponies rock.

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Soundtrack to Chaos (Mar 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I messed up the name of the first user created MLP and cause ponies rock.
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning previous post 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

Soundtrack to Chaos said:


> Banned for not banning previous post
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause I ninja'd umdisputed

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 31, 2013)

Not banned. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Soundtrack to Chaos (Mar 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Not banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not compiling with section 5 line 3 of the xda collective bargaining agreement 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

Soundtrack to Chaos said:


> Banned for not compiling with section 5 line 3 of the xda collective bargaining agreement
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the agreement 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## androidmechanic (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for having that picture as your avatar. lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Mar 31, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



androidmechanic said:


> Banned for having that picture as your avatar. lmao
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for yours. (I guess is something like the Leonardo DaVinci's vitruvian droid)

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## ash009 (Mar 31, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned for yours. (I guess is something like the Leonardo DaVinci's vitruvian droid)
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



Ban you for guessing


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for not guessing 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for having a spoiler in your sig

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for having a long sig 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for not having a long sig 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ban xda for this


----------



## Stirfry20 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because I used the bathroom twice in an hour

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Ban xda for this

Click to collapse




Banned for using some stock modded rom 




Stirfry20 said:


> Banned because I used the bathroom twice in an hour
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning that here 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for using some stock modded rom
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing that 
How did you know it's stock modded 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for knowing that
> How did you know it's stock modded
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have secret powers that let me know which rom you are using 
Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because I think I told you my phone has unstable cyanogen mod and I use Hyperion 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I think I told you my phone has unstable cyanogen mod and I use Hyperion
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I knew that already, but I could tell from the screen shot that it's a stock modded rom 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because the status bar gave it away

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because the status bar gave it away
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it was the battery icon to be specific 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because it still is cool because my stock rom is really heavily modded 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because it still is cool because my stock rom is really heavily modded
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you like it 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Spidey21 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because I don't like your avatar 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Mar 31, 2013)

Spidey21 said:


> Banned because I don't like your avatar
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Air bender ban.

Sent from my AANG using air freshener


----------



## Stirfry20 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because I'm the prince of the fire nation

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## androidmechanic (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for still liking batman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned coz batman sucks.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz batman sucks.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



*Spooderman.jpg*
Banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because Batman is okay, but not the recent Batman movies. Just classic Batman

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned coz no.jpg
Batman sucks

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because yes.gif

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because Batman is okay, but not the recent Batman movies. Just classic Batman
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned

My Name is Bond, James Bond


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned
> 
> My Name is Bond, James Bond

Click to collapse



Banned because OMG HERE COMES A BATMAN FANBOY

Sent from my XT925 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidmechanic (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned cuz your avatar needs to wipe his mouth after eating a mac

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because you're required to have 10 posts to post in Off topic

Sent from my XT925 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because that's not necessarily true

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for not sharing link.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for not mentioning which link? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## androidmechanic (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because i already passed 10 post...nice try nosey

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned because i already passed 10 post...nice try nosey
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just about...banned for getting your first 10 posts.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned coz you're online again.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because you are online

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## androidmechanic (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned just because

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 31, 2013)

banned cuz its easter! and im hung over lol

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## androidmechanic (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for underage drinking

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for forring about tpay

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for forring about tpay
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Wut? Banned for making my bwain hurt 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Wut? Banned for making my bwain hurt
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for your headache

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## zimlokks (Mar 31, 2013)

its not illegal unless one gets caught, anyways banned cuz ur making my ear hurt more than it should! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned coz you make my finger hurt from typing this message to ban you.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> its not illegal unless one gets caught, anyways banned cuz ur making my ear hurt more than it should!
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



lolwut? Banned for also making my bwain hurt 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> lolwut? Banned for also making my bwain hurt
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Wut lol? Banned coz its not lol.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Wut lol? Banned coz its not lol.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



What now? I lost track of whats going on im my head...
...*in the mind of Gmaster*...
*monkey using symbols*
...*in the XDA world*...
Banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## MarcquisDale (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> What now? I lost track of whats going on im my head...
> ...*in the mind of Gmaster*...
> *monkey using symbols*
> ...*in the XDA world*...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you made little sense

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> Banned because you made little sense
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Welcome to the interwebz. Where people are normal. Banned 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Welcome to the interwebz. Where people are normal. Banned
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz when a channel shows Never Back Down you WATCH IT!! \m/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidmechanic (Mar 31, 2013)

banned, banned, banned...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 31, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> banned, banned, banned...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banned, banned, banned...

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned for banned, banned, banned...
> 
> Sent from... I don't actually know...

Click to collapse



Banned for less than original ban :thumbdown:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erazo1986 (Mar 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for less than original ban :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without a complicated notion. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

Erazo1986 said:


> Banned for banning without a complicated notion.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for ****z and Teh Lulz 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because I'm busy and I'm wasting time banning people 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## MarcquisDale (Mar 31, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I'm busy and I'm wasting time banning people
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for daring me to click a link

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because u should 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because u should
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned because ITS A TRAP!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because ITS A TRAP!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because no its not 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because I agree. The link leads to a very happy place

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because I agree. The link leads to a very happy place
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



EYECURUMBA! banned for leading me into the trap.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because I agree. The link leads to a very happy place
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned coz it does, but some people's brain aren't optimized for peace and fun and can not process such a peaceful world, and when trying they encounter critical errors and their brain starts to malfunction and starts hating ponies.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Flippy125 (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned because MLP is gay

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for making such an immensely insightful comment regarding your views and opinions 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## derPianist (Mar 31, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for reasoning. 

*P*


----------



## Erazo1986 (Mar 31, 2013)

derPianist said:


> Banned for reasoning.
> 
> *P*

Click to collapse



Banned for not being reasonable enough. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derPianist (Mar 31, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for reasoning that I am not reasonable enough even though I am. 

*P*


----------



## Erazo1986 (Mar 31, 2013)

derPianist said:


> Banned for reasoning that I am not reasonable enough even though I am.
> 
> *P*

Click to collapse



Banned for being biased to my reasonable doubt that you were being reasonable at all in the first place!  BP

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stirfry20 (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because Adam West stole my water

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CyberScopes (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because you lied, I stole your water 

/==(CyberScopes)==\


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

CyberScopes said:


> Banned because you lied, I stole your water
> 
> /==(CyberScopes)==\

Click to collapse



Banned because you both lied,  I stole all the water. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhopewell41 (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because there was never any water to steal

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because of Matt Damon


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

mhopewell41 said:


> Banned because there was never any water to steal
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you just discovered the plot In the missing water scandal. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned for pointing that out 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for pointing that out
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning without proper clause. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned for using tapatalk 2 instead of xda app which is free

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for using tapatalk 2 instead of xda app which is free
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because tapatalk 2 is free for me lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for using tapatalk 2 instead of xda app which is free
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for only being limited to one forum using that app. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned for using xda tapatalk premium.


----------



## Flippy125 (Apr 1, 2013)

sanjaykumar.sanjay69 said:


> Banned for using xda tapatalk premium.

Click to collapse



Banned because he is using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because so are you using tapatalk 2 which is paid

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because so are you using tapatalk 2 which is paid
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't pay 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because searching for correct version of apk sucks

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because searching for correct version of apk sucks
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for saying suck and ask in the same sentence. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because I didn't understand what you just said

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I didn't understand what you just said
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's on a need to know bases. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cab121 (Apr 1, 2013)

Erazo1986 said:


> Banned because it's on a need to know bases.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Ohhh I gonna ban you so hard! 
Wait I just did.  Because it was good!


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

Cab121 said:


> Ohhh I gonna ban you so hard!
> Wait I just did.  Because it was good!

Click to collapse



Banned because it was as good as your mom last night.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cab121 (Apr 1, 2013)

Erazo1986 said:


> Banned because it was as good as your mom last night.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because she was supposed to be home by 11pm. I blame you. :what:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh damn
Tpam, Tpatpam and tpatpatpam are all banned

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 1, 2013)

banned cuz i said so!.....

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 1, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banned cuz i said so!.....
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Banned for saying so 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## 1991prince (Apr 1, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned for saying so
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for not saying so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

1991prince said:


> Banned for not saying so.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



BANNED for saying way too much. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 1, 2013)

Erazo1986 said:


> BANNED for saying way too much.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I cannot hear 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## domini99 (Apr 1, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because I cannot hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean your deaf? Lol, banned coz im partitialy blind but still able to use phone/tablet/computer, but i hate stairs.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> You mean your deaf? Lol, banned coz im partitialy blind but still able to use phone/tablet/computer, but i hate stairs.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't understand how you can be partially blind 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## outerpip (Apr 1, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I don't understand how you can be partially blind
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 1, 2013)

outerpip said:


> Banned for not understanding
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining even after understanding 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## outerpip (Apr 1, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not explaining even after understanding
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Re Banned for assuming I understand anything whatsoever. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 1, 2013)

outerpip said:


> Re Banned for assuming I understand anything whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for acting as if you understood 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## outerpip (Apr 1, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for acting as if you understood
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because potatoes gonna potate. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 1, 2013)

outerpip said:


> Banned because potatoes gonna potate.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 1, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being so vague 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because hello.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Abhinav1997 (Apr 1, 2013)

banned for banning the above person for such a crappy reason!


----------



## predatOr (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned for calling it a crappy reason.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I didn't pay
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Warz are not allowed on XDA. Banned...(i payed  and i now regret it...i have no choice but to use it...)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 1, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned because I know you want that 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I know you want that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't want that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because you don't want that

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you don't want that
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't handle the fact that I don't want that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because Justin beiber DIED 

























sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because Justin beiber DIED
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody cares about Justin Bieber. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because Devildog constantly acts like a teenage girl.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because Justin beiber DIED
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Oh man, u almost made me a happy man 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 1, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Oh man, u almost made me a happy man
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because Devildog constantly acts like a teenage girl.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You opinion doesn't mean anything to me I have already said this many times so if you need help getting it through your head I can help just pm me  

The dude above me is banned for banning others 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned for whining at me, like a teenage girl.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for whining at me, like a teenage girl.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because leave him be. First off, I don't agree with you and secondly, he's done nothing to you. Stop trying to start arguments. There's a reason you were declined from joining the Frat

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for whining at me, like a teenage girl.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your banned for not getting a better comeback so I don't want to keep this on in a thread just pm me so we can deal with this with out you getting embarrassed 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## CyanJustice (Apr 1, 2013)

Band.

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned for an awesome avatar, but permabanned for misspelling "banned".

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## CyanJustice (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned for permabanning, ban lifted for liking vocaloid, re-banned cause I'm a cat.

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

CyanJustice said:


> Banned for permabanning, ban lifted for liking vocaloid, re-banned cause I'm a cat.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a *****. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

Erazo1986 said:


> Banned for being a *****.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for Naugty Erazo being naughty 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned coz i constantly use tablet upside down

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for Naugty Erazo being naughty
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because where's Soban_Mub been today?

Edit: domini99 is banned for posting before me 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because WHO CARES? HE'S GONE! :jester::jester::rasta::jester::jester::rasta:

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because WHO CARES? HE'S GONE! :jester::jester::rasta::jester::jester::rasta:
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because he's quite a nice guy

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned because you must be pretty high right now

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned coz im lazy

Sent from my bigger sending thing..


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you must be pretty high right now
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah, Soban genuinely is pretty nice. I mean, despite all the flaming he received, I don't think he flamed anyone back. He also had pleasant comments in the compliment the person above you thread



domini99 said:


> Banned coz im lazy
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned for being lazy and admitting it

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned coz minecraft plant



Sent from my bigger sending thing..


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz minecraft plant
> View attachment 1851615
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because this gecko deems you so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz minecraft plant
> View attachment 1851615
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because its happening...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because its happening...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you just noticed. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned cuz i didn't notice.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## YWDTEAM (Apr 2, 2013)

Weeboab said:


> Banned because there is no snow here
> 
> sent from my Gt-I9300 or my Gt-I9100

Click to collapse



Banned for your username containing wee




Web developer. 
Devices:
Coby Kyros 7015 with 2.3 (OLD)
Galaxy S3 - stock
Galaxy Note - custom rom
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 
Samsung Monte (OLD)
Samsung Star (OLD)
iPod Touch 5 - jailbroken


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 2, 2013)

YWDTEAM said:


> Banned for your username containing wee
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BANNED for making no sense. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for using all caps on banned

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because XDA is a family friendly website

My Name is Bond, James Bond


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because you make no sense

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because your right 

Xda is awesome 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for promoting junk food 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because my comment was aimed at you

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for being a shadow

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YWDTEAM (Apr 2, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for being a shadow
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason



Web developer. 
Devices:
Coby Kyros 7015 with 2.3 (OLD)
Galaxy S3 - stock
Galaxy Note - custom rom
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 
Samsung Monte (OLD)
Samsung Star (OLD)
iPod Touch 5 - jailbroken


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for big tapatalk sig.
Reduce it or hide it


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because I can relate lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## =JKT= (Apr 2, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I can relate lol
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Banned for unsure daring!

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 2, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> Banned for unsure daring!
> 
> This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being daring. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 2, 2013)

Erazo1986 said:


> Banned for not being daring.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned coz I got a new motorbike 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned coz i got nothing new 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i got nothing new
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



banned coz you got a new day to live xD
(philosophy overload!!!) x-x

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because I got dishonoured 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I got dishonoured
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz I have the iso but not the time for it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because it's pretty cool 

You should try it out 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## edisile (Apr 2, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*

Banned 'cuz is too short... :'(

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned coz i have to wait 2 hours at school for 10 minutes conversation!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for waiting 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned cos the OP is never on

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because I agree 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for agreeing

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for banning for agreeing 
Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for being a stud 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for banning a stud.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because you have Germany in your name but your from Indonesia 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for being from germany.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because I posted while you were typing 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## hompen (Apr 2, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for banning a German

Gesendet von meinem HTC Sensation Z710e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because there is no German here

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## hompen (Apr 2, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for assuming there are no Germans here...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Sensation Z710e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because your a German aren't you

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## hompen (Apr 2, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Bannend for being right and I have to go now

Gesendet von irgendeinem Ding mit irgendeiner Software


----------



## xXAndroidXx (Apr 2, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for being banned

Sent from my rooted GT-I8160 using XDA Premium

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




xXAndroidXx said:


> Banned for being banned
> 
> Sent from my rooted GT-I8160 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning somebody

Sent from my rooted GT-I8160 using XDA Premium

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




xXAndroidXx said:


> Banned for being banned
> 
> Sent from my rooted GT-I8160 using XDA Premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself

Sent from my rooted GT-I8160 using XDA Premium


----------



## edisile (Apr 2, 2013)

hompen said:


> Bannend for being right and I have to go now
> 
> Gesendet von irgendeinem Ding mit irgendeiner Software

Click to collapse



Banned for going away.



xXAndroidXx said:


> Banned for being banned
> 
> Sent from my rooted GT-I8160 using XDA Premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz i got ninja'd.


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 2, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned for going away.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned 'cuz i got ninja'd.

Click to collapse



Banned because you allowed yourself to be ninja' d. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned 
Can someone tell me what ninjaing is or getting ninja'd

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned
> Can someone tell me what ninjaing is or getting ninja'd
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing this terminology! 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 2, 2013)

Erazo1986 said:


> Banned for not knowing this terminology!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



banned coz ninjas ain't real!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz ninjas ain't real!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because that's what they want you to think

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 2, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned because that's what they want you to think
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C

Click to collapse



Banned for believing in that propaganda! 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 2, 2013)

Erazo1986 said:


> Banned for believing in that propaganda!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned for calling their bluff.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for calling their bluff.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a pokemon. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned coz OH MY GOD!!!! nothing happened 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 2, 2013)

Erazo1986 said:


> Banned for being a pokemon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm not a pokemon, I'm the No.7, & the highest rated water pokemon!


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I'm not a pokemon, I'm the No.7, & the highest rated water pokemon!

Click to collapse



Highest rated, maybe but not the best starter pokemon...Charizard FTW. And then i always catch a ban-e-mon to use on people. In this case, you. Banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Highest rated, maybe but not the best starter pokemon...Charizard FTW. And then i always catch a ban-e-mon to use on people. In this case, you. Banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking pokemon bares any importance. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because you never had a childhood 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned coz, till wich age is childhood?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because I guess 13 
After that your a teenager 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh well, im almost 14, so..

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because your half blind when you're just 14?

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because you didn't banned him.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because I did
Read again

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because your half blind when you're just 14?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz, unfortunately, yes 
I am born with it.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for not being a brony :'''( *cries*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned coz i didnt say i am not, i said im partitially, im not like everybody; hating it. I like it a good 50/60%

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because I feel sad for you
Do you like wear glasses 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i didnt say i am not, i said im partitially, im not like everybody; hating it. I like it a good 50/60%
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Oh OK 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I feel sad for you
> Do you like wear glasses
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned foe asking a question 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I feel sad for you
> Do you like wear glasses
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, its a bit different you know, i wear glasses, but i still cant see much. Its like minecraft tiny render distance, but instead off white i see blurry colours. My 3d sight is not good, so i fall down stairs alot, next to that im colourblind and can't see difference
between such a colours like orange and yellow, purple and dark blue.






Devildog78965 said:


> Oh OK
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz i dont care being asked a question

Sent from my bigger sending thing..


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because DOMINI, YOU'RE 14?!?!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because DOMINI, YOU'RE 14?!?!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz so what?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because I thought you were at least 18.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned coz.. LOL what made you think that? 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because IDK, I always think of myself as one of the youngest people on XDA and I'm 15.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned coz you're absolutely not the youngest.
I saw people on here that where 11!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because I'm Member since I was 13  So what you think should the 99 in his name tell !?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because do they contribute much?
Edit: Ninja'd

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not really, but you'll see that the youngest on here are less n00by!
Banninatedpotato

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## craftycarper1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for sticking up for young 'uns


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 2, 2013)

craftycarper1 said:


> Banned for sticking up for young 'uns

Click to collapse



Banned for not.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because--do the younguns make ROMs?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because--do the younguns make ROMs?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope. I mearly ban the people who make them. (and flash them) banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because--do the younguns make ROMs?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



For my device they do.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> For my device they do.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



And what device is that? Banned for bragging.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lt18i.
Arc

Banned coz what??

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lt18i.
> Arc
> 
> Banned coz what??
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a question during a ban.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for banning while typing words.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for banning while typing words.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



And vice versa. Banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned coz not cozzing 'bout tpay

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for beeing from holland  mwahaha!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for calling XDA app a bad name

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because you told me that he is from Holland and now I want to know if he got a Caravan....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you told me that he is from Holland and now I want to know if he got a Caravan....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me? Yes i have one.
Banned coz y u ask? 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Me? Yes i have one.
> Banned coz y u ask?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a banavan

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Named recipient autocorrect find Faustus

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Me? Yes i have one.
> Banned coz y u ask?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the same country as me

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Named recipient autocorrect find Faustus
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Motorola to post this. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Erazo1986 said:


> Banned for using a Motorola to post this.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not actually using a Droid Razr HD, I'm using a ROM based off of it's stock ROM.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 2, 2013)

Erazo1986 said:


> Banned for using a Motorola to post this.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned for having a nexus 4

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for not having zenithink c93

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## matgras (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for not having zenithink c93
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



Dafuq?

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for not banning anyone.
And banned because there are more no-name tablets out there. I have a Polaroid PTAB8000.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned coz thats my great underpriced tablet with 1,5 ghz dual-core and very great graphics!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## matgras (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for having a tablet with a 1.5 ghz proccesor

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for not having one 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## matgras (Apr 2, 2013)

I have one

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for not banning..

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for not banning..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## matgras (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because im going to sleep now
(Bye guys)

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned because im going to sleep now
> (Bye guys)
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ...

Click to collapse



Bye. Im going too soon..
Its 11 pm in holland

Aaand: BAAAANNNEEEED!!!!!!! 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Bye. Im going too soon..
> Its 11 pm in holland
> 
> Aaand: BAAAANNNEEEED!!!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, really? It's only 5pm where I live in America.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned because it's 2:30 am here in India 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## MetinKale38 (Apr 2, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*

Banned for pushing all useless threads (just look his posts  only off topic ) 

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned coz lol lol potatroll xD

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 2, 2013)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned for pushing all useless threads (just look his posts  only off topic )
> 
> Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire

Click to collapse



-_-
Banned for being on one of those useless threads and for checking my posts

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> -_-
> Banned for being on one of those useless threads and for checking my posts
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 2, 2013)

*Odp: Ban the person above you.*



domini99 said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



Banned for not following thread rules and not banning.

Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.


----------



## amifiq (Apr 3, 2013)

Pattttti said:


> Banned for not following thread rules and not banning.
> 
> Wysłane z Nexus 7 dzięki Swype i Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for still not bored to ban people. Why its always your name appear in this thread, pattttti?!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned for questioning a persons username 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

Lol Android pizza I thought you would be like 20+
Looks like xda has lots of youngsters
I had started an off topic thread to find out how many guys were below 18 but sadly it was locked because poyensa thought it contributed nothing 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah............
 banned for owning a HTC One 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah............
> banned for owning a HTC One
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned for using Tapatalk 2.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because I didn't get you

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because you didnt get him

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because I didn't get darkknight

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I didn't get darkknight
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because no one does


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because you should show respect to the OP of the Brony thread 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because just out of curiosity how old are you 
Not for brony info 
Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## tino_b (Apr 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because just out of curiosity how old are you
> Not for brony info
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're too curious.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because your not

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned coz goodmorning

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## CyanJustice (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned cause, what is this, ABC?

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz goodmorning
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 12:30 pm here and it's almost lunchtime 







CyanJustice said:


> Banned cause, what is this, ABC?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't understand you 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because im not going to school today

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because my school is over

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because my exams are over

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because I have tutions for the entire April 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because im bored

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned coz S2 finally gets JB in India :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because nobody cares....  (˘♢˘)

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2 and I apologize for my "Nazi Grammar"


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned for being a meanie 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned for not being a meanie... oh! Wait that's actually good... 
Banned anyway

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## CyanJustice (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned cause I seem to be one of the few Americans here.

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mangykosharingan (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned due to lack if interest.....

Sent from the far side of the crunch..


----------



## craftycarper1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned for trying to up your post count in the wrong place, BANNED!


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Mangykosharingan said:


> Banned due to lack if interest.....
> 
> Sent from the far side of the crunch..

Click to collapse



Srsly gtfo until you have 10 posts

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 3, 2013)

matgras said:


> Srsly gtfo until you have 10 posts
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for being srs

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for being srs
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz 24 is awesome.
gotta get more seasons 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because I didn't understand 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned, just banned

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned for not having a reason.

Sent from my Full AOSP on Maguro using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because what the heck is maguro

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned coz IPL starts today.. :beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because, what is ipl?

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 3, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned because, what is ipl?
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Indian Premier league..
you really need to do a google search on it.. :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because I wear the number 1 headband. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Indian Premier league..
> you really need to do a google search on it.. :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im too lazy,
Dont ban me cuz im lazy guys 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because you're lazy.
Double banned for asking not to ban you for that reason.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned for ignoring my request

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 3, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned for ignoring my request
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a valid request. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because what request are you guys talking about

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because becausing about the person above you.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because you were offline for the whole day

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned coz not really, i checked some threads but didnt react, coz i had nothing usefull to tell
(not that theres any usefull stuff in offtopic )

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Agreed

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned for checking threads

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned for doing it too 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for doing it too
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned for doing it as well. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned coz you're doing it too 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because you're doing it too

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because I'm coming home I'm coming home tell the world I'm coming home lulz 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because you didnt gave a reason

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 3, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned because you didnt gave a reason
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned because believe me its there. You just cant see it.


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 3, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because believe me its there. You just cant see it.

Click to collapse



Banned because I still can't see it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who does the same thing with u but not banning ur self

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## joelvn (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because that makes no sense

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned coz that makes no sense too.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz that makes no sense too.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



Banned because nothing makes sense. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## edisile (Apr 3, 2013)

*R: Ban the person above you.*



Erazo1986 said:


> Banned because nothing makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz HTC makes Sense™

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 3, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz HTC makes Sense™
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



Banned because HTC locks their bootloaders 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because htc sucks

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## MetinKale38 (Apr 3, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



matgras said:


> Banned because htc sucks
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Just banned!!! No reason

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because I want an reason... You cannot simply ban anyone without a reason!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## XeLLaR* (Apr 3, 2013)

*AW: Ban the person above you.*



Myself5 said:


> Banned because I want an reason... You cannot simply ban anyone without a reason!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because no 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 4, 2013)

Banabanabanaban! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Banabanabanaban!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bantayto-ban!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 4, 2013)

Banorama!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 4, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned for posting a pic 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned for banning for posting image

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because I can't stop admiring the homescreen of my ROM!





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned for an epic home screen 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because--I know! It's perfect, isn't it?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned for unhealthyness 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because that is not being unhealthy 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because it is

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because what is unhealthy in that

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because my phone is better than yours 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because HTC sucks

Oh but your phone still is better than mine
Mine sucks

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because your supposed to give a reason

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Erazo1986 (Apr 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because your supposed to give a reason
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because stone cold said so. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because stone cold's time is over

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 4, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because my phone is better than yours
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I can change my battery and because I have a SD card !

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 4, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I can change my battery and because I have a SD card !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I can also do that
@ darkshadow246 - angur khatte hai 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 4, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I can also do that
> @ darkshadow246 - angur khatte hai
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because *I* care where you sent it from!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because *I* care where you sent it from!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz let me tell you.
It's from a phone... xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because you're right

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## irule9000 (Apr 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because you're right
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




banned for succumbing to the truth


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because the truth was about me and it was true

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned for accepting that 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because you and me are spoiler brothers 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## craftycarper1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned for thinking you are brothers


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned for loving idiots 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because I agree bro :thumbup:

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned coz its the time again xda app doesnt how participated threads.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because I hate that time, couldn't update my signature even from the pc

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned coz i absolutely agree.
Whatoever causes this poop?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i absolutely agree.
> Whatoever causes this poop?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned coz apple products lie, not fly! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned coz they finaly do, first they lie, then i get angry and they fly.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz they finaly do, first they lie, then i get angry and they fly.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the truth

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 4, 2013)

Get non working gif banned 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned for the Angry Birds poster in the background

Sent from my N4'd Moto Atrix HD


			
				darkshadow246 said:
			
		

> I honestly thought you were working in a pizza place after your college

Click to collapse


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because if you were geek enough you would know who this is 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 4, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because if you were geek enough you would know who this is
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for calling someone a geek

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## craftycarper1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because Geeks deserve to be called Geeks.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned for loving yourself.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## craftycarper1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh.....a little bit.


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned because I know who that is in the non working gif, I was watching a video on his channel the other day 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned because I'm a geek and I know it but if your a dork that's different because that means your a whale pen15

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 5, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I'm a geek and I know it but if your a dork that's different because that means your a whale pen15
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because... what??? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## matgras (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned for being member of the pen15 club

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 5, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because... what???
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I think he was talking about Android pizza 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned for trying to start a new fight I didn't state it at anyone I just said a fact so yeah 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned for not accepting it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned because I don't care 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 5, 2013)

Antutu Benchmark comparasion TEGRA 4 AND EXYNOS 5410

                                                             GT-I9500                                        Tegra 4

RAM               5686           7666

CPU INTEGER       5258           8002

CPU float-point   5939           12275

2D GRAPHICS       1631           1636

3D GRAPHICS       8816           5925

DATABASE IO       565            565

SD CARD WRITE     150            150

SD READ SPEED     203            156

TOTAL             28248          36375


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 5, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for ignorance
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should change your username.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned coz I agree with you

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Get non working gif banned
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Lammar wilson?





darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I agree with you
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned coz KOO JAAA NINJA BAN!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned for getting double kill

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## matgras (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned for not knowing where you have send it from

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## doctor_droid (Apr 5, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned for not knowing where you have send it from
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for not changing a 2yr old phone


----------



## matgras (Apr 5, 2013)

drsanket_xperia_u said:


> Banned for not changing a 2yr old phone

Click to collapse



Banned because find another fast 3.3 inch phone (i dont want a big one)

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Xander_25 (Apr 5, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned because find another fast 3.3 inch phone (i dont want a big one)
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting a bigger phone. 

Sent from a Galaxy in my hand via Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned because fku

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 5, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned because fku
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for being too lazy to even abuse.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for being too lazy to even abuse.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i feel like banning you

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 5, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because i feel like banning you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned because i feel the same way. I also want to take my time to ban all of you...as a present for getting this thread to 1000 pages.
*goes to page 1*
Banned...
...banned...
...banned...
...banned...
...banned...
...banned...
...banned...
...baaa*takes deep breath*aaanned...
...banned...
...banned...
...banned...
...baannnnnn*dies of loss of breath*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned because we soon have 5000 pages 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gorandroid (Apr 5, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because we soon have 5000 pages
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban u because u didn't say exactlly how many pages left to 5000th 

Sent from my GT-I9100 running Resurrection Remix using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 6, 2013)

gorandroid said:


> Ban u because u didn't say exactlly how many pages left to 5000th
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 running Resurrection Remix using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its only the 1000th page...banned for using 20 posts per page instead of 50.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## horrorangel (Apr 6, 2013)

*^ You have been banned*

Please remove yourself from the internet. Thank you for your cooperation.    :good:

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------

I have officially said enough on this page and need to find 7 more things to say on threads before I can post the file Chainfire needs.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 6, 2013)

horrorangel said:


> Please remove yourself from the internet. Thank you for your cooperation.    :good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------
> 
> I have officially said enough on this page and need to find 7 more things to say on threads before I can post the file Chainfire needs.

Click to collapse



Banned for 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a proper reason

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## _Variable (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because potayto

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 6, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Banned because potayto
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Banned coz tomato 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned coz bananotato 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 6, 2013)

banned because i am bored


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned coz im too.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im too.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned coz I updated to jelly bean just now so I'm not bored.. xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNoticer (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because you are a smartAss

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned coz u noticed

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned for sig that hurts my eyes

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for sig that hurts my eyes
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sig...im that tired and bored...


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Bored?
Banned coz go read some dutch history lessons



Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## matgras (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Bored?
> Banned coz go read some dutch history lessons
> View attachment 1862360
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using another history method then me 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 6, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned for using another history method then me
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for rooting and still sticking to stock 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 6, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for rooting and still sticking to stock
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because almost all mods are made for stock, mods are awesome 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## yyz71 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned for waiting for KLP For our beloved nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned coz im still trying to port ubuntu touch to my tablet, but im to n00by and dont understand any off this sh*t! Let me port an android rom instead! Much easyer!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im still trying to port ubuntu touch to my tablet, but im to n00by and dont understand any off this sh*t! Let me port an android rom instead! Much easyer!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Its kinda easy...you do this...then that...but dont forget to use the thingy© before turning on the whatsimacallit©. Then you get banned! Simplez!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned coz thats the most detailed tutorial ever 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz thats the most detailed tutorial ever
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Ikr. Banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArcticFish (Apr 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Ikr. Banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being the premium potaytoman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned for being a arcticfish

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Matthew.pb (Apr 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being a arcticfish
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using obnoxious spoilers

Sent from my KFTT using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned for your first post being in off topic.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because I'm eating Mac and cheese 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned coz my f*cking second videocard broke.
Well, 64 mb gm950 isnt a problem, a reason to upgrade..

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because I finished eating a huge piece of crunchy spicy fried chicken and it was good

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> Banned coz my f*cking second videocard broke.
> Well, 64 mb gm950 isnt a problem, a reason to upgrade..
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned because you're like bad luck Brian 
Lol how unfortunate

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I finished eating a huge piece of crunchy spicy fried chicken and it was good
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz can u fix it ?



Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## matgras (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz can u fix it ?
> View attachment 1863105
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Hahaha n00b

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned for calling him a noob

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because it's 12:42 am here in India so good night everyone 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

matgras said:


> Hahaha n00b
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



I cant help it that 6 year old card failed







Android Pizza said:


> Banned for calling him a noob
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz i want pizza now i see your username 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## matgras (Apr 6, 2013)

Its 9:14 pm here,
Banned for going to sleep

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because timezones suck @$$

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

matgras said:


> Its 9:14 pm here,
> Banned for going to sleep
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for sleeping early 
Theres a movie on tv!







Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because timezones suck @$$
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz im from the same timezone as matgras. Same country actually 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## matgras (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for sleeping early
> Theres a movie on
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Which movie im watchin paul de leeuw


sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

matgras said:


> Which movie im watchin paul de leeuw
> 
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ...

Click to collapse



Flicka 2

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## matgras (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Flicka 2
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Dont know the movie, it is probably bad,
Ill just stick to paul

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

matgras said:


> Dont know the movie, it is probably bad,
> Ill just stick to paul
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ...

Click to collapse



Its bad, but not too bad.
Some horse movie.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Its bad, but not too bad.
> Some horse movie.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned for lulz

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for lulz
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz i saw much better horse movies, this one sucks.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Matthew.pb (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i saw much better horse movies, this one sucks.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned because I do not like Apple.

Sent from my KFTT using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned coz i dont too.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because I like all three windows, Mac, and Ubuntu 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned coz i can use mac os x, but i like windows better.

And iphone looks good to me too.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## matgras (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i saw much better horse movies, this one sucks.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



PAUL IS GEEN PAARD

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Banned coz i can use mac os x, but i like windows better.
> 
> And iphone looks good to me too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Osx is better

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

matgras said:


> PAUL IS GEEN PAARD
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



Wtf? LOL ROFL LMAO no.
I whas talking bout Flicka 2 xD

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## matgras (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Wtf? LOL ROFL LMAO no.
> I whas talking bout Flicka 2 xD
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Lulz

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Matthew.pb (Apr 6, 2013)

matgras said:


> Lulz
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for saying 'lulz' 

Sent from my KFTT using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because you said it too.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned coz the forum is inactive like hell!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## matgras (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz the forum is inactive like hell!
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im busy on irc with tezlastorm and flygurl

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned coz whats irc?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## matgras (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz whats irc?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Hahaha you n00b its some chat service

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned for calling him a noob again

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gangsta75 (Apr 6, 2013)

:cyclops:Banned for defending a Noob


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned coz who are you calling noob?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593
Now GTFO n00b

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## matgras (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz who are you calling noob?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593
> Now GTFO n00b
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Imma calling you a noob

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 6, 2013)

matgras said:


> Imma calling you a noob
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned coz didn't ban the banned person above who is banned ban ban bang bawng ban

Sent from my GT-P3113 with xda app.


----------



## Matthew.pb (Apr 7, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Banned coz didn't ban the banned person above who is banned ban ban bang bawng ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 with xda app.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using xda premium

Sent from my KFTT using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Matthew.pb said:


> Banned for not using xda premium
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda premium

Click to collapse



...banned...just...banned...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## wbchristmas (Apr 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...banned...just...banned...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





Banned because you had to explain yourself



Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2013)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned because you had to explain yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~

Click to collapse



Banned for scribbling on a note 2 instead of a blackboard 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned coz my phone died! Its broken, just out off nothing, GODDAMNED man sh*t! Not even flashmode, no reaction to charger aarrgg 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned coz wasn't it a nexus 4?
If yes, it'll revive.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned coz no, it whas an Xperia Arc S.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz no, it whas an Xperia Arc S.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



banned because the apple you just trew out of the window landed on me.....


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned coz oh no! That could have killed you! (Not that i care) are you alright?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz no, it whas an Xperia Arc S.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Lolololol

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

matgras said:


> Lolololol
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Shut up whats so funny about it 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Shut up whats so funny about it
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Charge it, when i thougt my phone was hard bricked, the battery was empty 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

matgras said:


> Charge it, when i thougt my phone was hard bricked, the battery was empty
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



It charged all night already, the led doesnt turn orange, which means its charging, the computer doesnt recognize it... 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> It charged all night already, the led doesnt turn orange, which means its charging, the computer doesnt recognize it...
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Banned for causing people not to ban and for possibly hard bricking your device. If it wont get a reaction from the charger OR go into recovery/downlaod mode...well...your f*****...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned coz you're right..

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you're right..
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Sorry kid...take an unban...its time to move on...Find a new friend...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Sorry kid...take an unban...its time to move on...Find a new friend...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz what do u mean?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz what do u mean?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Banned because your little friends gone...xperia arc...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned coz you're right. I already miss him *cries* 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you're right. I already miss him *cries*
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz now you can actually get the nexus 4 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz now you can actually get the nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz can u get me the money?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RaideN250 (Apr 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz can u get me the money?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda-app developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I just got an S3!

Sent From My SEXY S3 Using XDA Premium


----------



## doctor_droid (Apr 7, 2013)

RaideN250 said:
			
		

> Banned because I just got an S3!
> 
> Sent From My SEXY S3 Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



banned bcoz s4 is also launched


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2013)

banannanananed coz the team I was supporting i.e. Sunrisers Hyderabad won after a superover.
Love Respect Fanism for Dale Steyn!

PS: It's cricket, IPL 2013 to be specific.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned because what?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because what?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hes talking bout cricket

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned for not banning me

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for not banning me
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not being familiar with cricketing terms and not understanding my excitement at this moment!! xD


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned coz i ban you, coz you ask me to.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i ban you, coz you ask me to.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Banned coz I can see that goin over your head 

Lol


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned for not being familiar with cricketing terms and not understanding my excitement at this moment!! xD

Click to collapse



I hate watching sports on tv or even irl, its just boring.

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Matthew.pb (Apr 7, 2013)

matgras said:


> I hate watching sports on tv or even irl, its just boring.
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking to watch sports irl.

Sent from my KFTT using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned for never banning anyone, y u no ban?!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for never banning anyone, y u no ban?!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz TPAY banned


----------



## Matthew.pb (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned just cuz

Sent from my KFTT using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned for only participating in OT threads

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for only participating in OT threads
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bann... zzz... ed

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for never banning anyone, y u no ban?!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just want to talk to people withoug having to say banned because

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Banned for only participating in OT threads
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We should report that guy

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2013)

matgras said:


> I just want to talk to people withoug having to say banned because
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for reporting that guy. :beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Banned for reporting that guy. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didnt
Y U NO on irc

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned because I tried IRC yesterday, no one was talking, but there were like 5 people in the channel. Wuddupwiththat

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol noob, ping us, and join #quasiisbanned now

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned because I did, nothing happened.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I did, nothing happened.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Come now

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned because meh, maybe.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

Flygurl and i is online 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned because--the main channel?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because--the main channel?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned because--maybe another time. I'm sorta occupied right now. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bannrd cox this screen is so ****ing small ic ant type correcgky.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xzn (Apr 8, 2013)

banned coz eating apple without permit by steve jobs


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned coz steve jobs is toast, and i dont fcking give a sh!t 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned because the participated tab is working again 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because the participated tab is working again
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're damn right! Woohoooo! 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## edisile (Apr 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you're damn right! Woohoooo!
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz now i can ban all of you again.

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned because I just had a donut. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you're damn right! Woohoooo!
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Which phone do you have now?

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for not banning.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## jacqstrap (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for abusing your pet to send posts on XDA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned because i dont have to search for this damn thread anymore 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

matgras said:


> Which phone do you have now?
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Galaxy mini -.-
Tamporaly phone, and my father wants to give me his old iPhone 4  -.-'

Well its atleast better then this galaxy mini.



@tpan bananabanned 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## matgras (Apr 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Galaxy mini -.-
> Tamporaly phone, and my father wants to give me his old iPhone 4  -.-'
> 
> Well its atleast better then this galaxy mini.
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha lolololololol, isheep (i had to say that)

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## MetinKale38 (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned because you did not "Ban the person above you" 

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## joelvn (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned because I like to ban people 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned--wow. That's cruel.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 8, 2013)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because you did not "Ban the person above you"
> 
> Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Youre new to this thread, arent you?

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Flippy125 (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for picking on the new kid

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for--agreed.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## joelvn (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for making me want to eat a pizza 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 8, 2013)

joelvn said:


> Banned for making me want to eat a pizza
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting stuff.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for quoting him when you clearly don't have to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned coz once you start a season of 24 you just can't stop before you get through the entire 24 hour set.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 8, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Banned for picking on the new kid
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for living in vegas

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for beeing dutch! Damn u dutchie! 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

Verbannen, wat is er mis met nederlanders?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## matgras (Apr 8, 2013)

De taal is lelijk

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

Valt wel mee.
Limburgs gaat wel.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Huh? Me no speaketh those languages.

Banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Huh? Me no speaketh those languages.
> 
> Banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Mooi, dan kan ik rustig zeggen dat je een zieke aardappelgeit bent 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## joelvn (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for saying he is a sick potatoegoat 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 8, 2013)

joelvn said:


> Banned for saying he is a sick potatoegoat
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Banned becau...wait...HE CALLED ME WHAT?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

GODDAMNED

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2013)

Google translate, gmaster. Google translate. It's your friend.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Google translate, gmaster. Google translate. It's your friend.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And my worst enemy 
Well bye, im going to sleep

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2013)

G'nite Domini!

Sent from my XT925 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tpam and tpatpam...both banned for not banning !!!!

Shame on both of you, you unbanning 
Bansturds!
Now play the game the right way godbannit!!

:beer:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Tpam and tpatpam...both banned for not banning !!!!
> 
> Shame on both of you, you unbanning
> Bansturds!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a freak

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Username (Apr 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being a freak
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a freak who banned another banner

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for having a doggy dentures avatar

Sent from my XT925 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for having a doggy dentures avatar
> 
> Sent from my XT925 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing it out.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## joelvn (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I should be asleep right now 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## androidmechanic (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for having an HTC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## jacqstrap (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for having the same awesome phone as me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned cos i.dont like Samsung phones

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned coz im back
Participated tab still doesnt work for me 
Wtf

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because it works on-and-off with bugs for me

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned coz it works
Only unread doesnt work

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 9, 2013)

banned cuz i didn't know this was a known issue? 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned coz neither did i until people posted it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned coz what is that?
I don't see nothing on my Tapatalk

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz what is that?
> I don't see nothing on my Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause in your latest area only participated should work. Mine actually only shows like maybe 15 at a time now and then won't load anymore. It was down for days

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## matgras (Apr 9, 2013)

Hidden Username said:


> Banned for banning a freak who banned another banner
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yo dawg

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## iammtxd (Apr 9, 2013)

matgras said:


> Yo dawg
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Acetherockr (Apr 9, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for not banning.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a minecraft skin as your avatar. (I love it!) 

Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 9, 2013)

Acetherockr said:


> Banned for having a minecraft skin as your avatar. (I love it!)
> 
> Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I hate it

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## gnustomp (Apr 9, 2013)

matgras said:


> I hate it
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned because your post doesn't include the word 'banned'

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 9, 2013)

matgras said:


> I hate it
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Play by the rules or dont play
Banned

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for talking to the peson above you.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because i talked about tpatpam in that post

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned coz,oh. You're right.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## joelvn (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I got falsely accused of having a HTC phone. While I have the coolest galaxy Y

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 9, 2013)

joelvn said:


> Banned because I got falsely accused of having a HTC phone. While I have the coolest galaxy Y
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a little Galaxy y

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 9, 2013)

You are banned for having no periods.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm tired.

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for being tired

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for misreading fired instead of tied

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned coz it's just been 2 months I got my s2 and I got my JB update just 4 days back and still I seem inclined towards rooting n getting CM :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because that's a mouthful.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 9, 2013)

banned cuz zoidberg


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because--meh.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for not giving reasons

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for being a C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 9, 2013)

banned for slenderman


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because Slenderman sucks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned coz its better than android pizza

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for lying 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for lying
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for lying...down...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm exhausted

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned coz slenderman is still better than android pizza

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz slenderman is still better than android pizza
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im better then both.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned coz of course you are
Can i have your autograph sir gmaster1

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for not asking for my autograph

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz of course you are
> Can i have your autograph sir gmaster1
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure...
...<signs>le bantato</signs>...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## matgras (Apr 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz im better then both.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im awesome

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned cuz im awesome
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned because im a potayto.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm at a pizza restaurant

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 9, 2013)

Whats up with our Isheep?


sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because your eating pizza and you should be eating a cheese steak 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I hate cheese steak

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I hate cheese steak
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i hate BACON 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I like bacon 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because bacon rox my sox 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for not liking a awesome food
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess no one cares that i hate bacon. Banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## matgras (Apr 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I guess no one cares that i hate bacon. Banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I hate it too

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

matgras said:


> I hate it too
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Lets start a 'i hate ban-con' thread.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## matgras (Apr 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Lets start a 'i hate ban-con' thread.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Good idea

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because NOOOO!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because NOOOO!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



YESSSS 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

matgras said:


> YESSSS
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



I wonder how many people hate me now 

I do like Ban-con BTW

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I wonder how many people hate me now
> 
> I do like Ban-con BTW
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because bacons the best

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because bacons the best
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



I know its the 'BEAT' banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because...
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=2T_obaO46Bo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=2T_obaO46Bo

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because...
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=2T_obaO46Bo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=2T_obaO46Bo
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because can you connect to java.net?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because yeah

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I can watch it fine 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I can watch it fine
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because what?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because yeah
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because more research shows that most people cant...i have given up with trying to fix it...its too confusing...i dont even get why this is happening...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because more research shows that most people cant...i have given up with trying to fix it...its too confusing...i dont even get why this is happening...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because u believe researches


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 9, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> You are banned for having no periods.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm male & British, i don't do periods

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Apr 9, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned because i'm male & British, i don't do periods
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz you made me LoL so hard.

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## matgras (Apr 9, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz you made me LoL so hard.
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



I like your sig

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because you never ban people.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you never ban people.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned... i just did

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## MetinKale38 (Apr 9, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned... i just did
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



You banned people just to have banned somebody, BANNED. 



Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## joelvn (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because my heart is broken after I read people here hate bacon

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because WHAT!?!?!?!?!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Banned because WHAT!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because HUH!?!?!?!?!?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I've never had Bacon before.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Banned because I've never had Bacon before.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I know u can't but your missing out 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because I'm about to PM you

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## joelvn (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because I'm going to sleep 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because--have a happy nappy! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because my :tank:

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 10, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because my :tank:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not :spam:ing 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not :spam:ing
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being ing

sent from my :tank:


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned for no sleep 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

banned for gangnam style


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned for talking about your gangnam style

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 10, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> Banned for talking about your gangnam style
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Noob.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned for being a Noob.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for your arrogantly

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for my grammar.


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

banned for spelling


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 10, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> Banned for your arrogantly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for my grammar.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me Arrogant.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned for my bad luck day.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for my grammar


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> Banned for my bad luck day.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for my grammar

Click to collapse



banned for good luck


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> banned for good luck

Click to collapse



Banned for your lucky and I've just a bad luck 

Sent from my Super Wonder GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for about my "grammar"


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

banned for not telling what bad luck


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned for nobody cares for a noob user like me.

Sent from my Super Wonder GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for about my "grammar"


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

banned cuz being a crybaby


----------



## DD-Ripper (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because I'm a RT now 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because we don't know what RT is...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DD-Ripper (Apr 10, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because we don't know what RT is...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because RT means Recognized Themer 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because the xda app is slow for me today...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because ......

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because ......
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cuz i dont get it


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned coz share warezzz...

Sent from my Super Wonder GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for about my "grammar"


----------



## nishant_713 (Apr 10, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> Banned coz share warezzz...
> 
> Sent from my Super Wonder GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for about my "grammar"

Click to collapse



Banned because you are "forever alone"


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned for judging

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

nishant_713 said:


> Banned because you are "forever alone"

Click to collapse



Banned for you are judging me 

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

Banned for sleep on the toll road. :laugh:

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

Banned for you are not to online now.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 10, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> Banned for you are judging me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh you can't do that, Ban for multi-ban!


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Oh you can't do that, Ban for multi-ban!

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're recently replied my post.


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> Banned coz you're recently replied my post.

Click to collapse



banned for :silly:


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Oh you can't do that, Ban for multi-ban!

Click to collapse





saket_oo said:


> banned for :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned coz I kissing you :* LOL!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned for being gay 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being gay
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for you being a lesbian. LOL!! #justkidding


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 10, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> banned for you being a lesbian. LOL!! #justkidding

Click to collapse



Banned for # 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned coz where the heck is equistria

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned coz i'm a nazi grammar.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz where the heck is equistria
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check my sig 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401



---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




Aldich13 said:


> Banned coz i'm a nazi grammar.

Click to collapse



Ban

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned for i'm a united. #GGMU :laugh:

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

Banned coz i'm hungry now.


----------



## xXAndroidXx (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned be cause my post is the 50230 one

Sent from my rooted GT-I8160 using XDA Premium


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned coz i'm so bored.


----------



## XDA_h3n (Apr 10, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> Banned coz i'm so bored.

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to place a Steve Jobs image!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned for being banned like a boss

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

banned for two images


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because I didn't understand what you meant 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned because I didn't understand what you meant
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz he was slow and was banning the guy above you.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz he was slow and was banning the guy above you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## matgras (Apr 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting kitteh faces

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Joakim_Lind (Apr 10, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned for posting kitteh faces
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting Sony.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned for posting kitteh faces
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned cause 

Who posted kittehs? Me? 





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joelvn (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because I don't like cats 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## matgras (Apr 10, 2013)

Joakim_Lind said:


> Banned for supporting Sony.

Click to collapse



Banned for not supporting it

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------




joelvn said:


> Banned because I don't like cats
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i do

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## joelvn (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because dogs are way more awesome 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 10, 2013)

joelvn said:


> Banned because dogs are way more awesome
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Banned because i prefer Cats to Dogs...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because i prefer Cats to Dogs...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I prefer both:
Bbq or boiled


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned coz cats are cuter but 10x evil. Suckers just want milk no love for their owner.. -.-

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz cats are cuter but 10x evil. Suckers just want milk no love for their owner.. -.-
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause kittehs may be evil but both of mine are extremely loving. I gots a russian tortoise too  

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_furball (Apr 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause kittehs may be evil but both of mine are extremely loving. I gots a russian tortoise too
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause mah Kittehs are Lovering too!

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## joelvn (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because I do have a loving cat but I still like my dog better. 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

joelvn said:


> Banned because I do have a loving cat but I still like my dog better.
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Banned cause I think your dog just winked at me. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joelvn (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned because he did. 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned because not talking about devices

Sent from my Super Wonder GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for about my "grammar"


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned for taking the attention off of Jeff's kitteh.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned for 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for View attachment 1874428
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause LULZ 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned because--can your kitteh do that, Jeff?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned be cause 4 chan is ruining my mind d

sent from my :tank:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned for changing the topic of animals
BTW I prefer dogs over cats
They're much more loving 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for changing the topic of animals
> BTW I prefer dogs over cats
> They're much more loving
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I think they are all loving

@pizza No that's not my cat but it does look like him. I wish he could do that 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_furball (Apr 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I think they are all loving
> 
> @pizza No that's not my cat but it does look like him. I wish he could do that
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for the AWHHHHHHZZZZZZZ 

IZ SO FLUFFFFFFFIE

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2013)

Cats.. banned!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned for talking about cats

Sent from my Super Wonder GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for about my "grammar"


----------



## joelvn (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned for forgetting about my dog 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## matgras (Apr 11, 2013)

Wheres domini?

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned coz im here 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## joelvn (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned because you are here! 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## whitepaw (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned cause sending from a galaxy far away.


----------



## joelvn (Apr 11, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for View attachment 1874428
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol that is hilarious! 

@whitepaw banned because you are just jealous! 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned for killed animals.

Sent from my Super Wonder GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for about my "grammar"


----------



## paarthdesai (Apr 11, 2013)

banned because you're sorry for your grammar 

Sent from my HTC One V


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 11, 2013)

paarthdesai said:


> banned because you're sorry for your grammar
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V

Click to collapse



Banned coz I can't speaking English.

Sent from my Super Wonder GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for about my "grammar"

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




whitepaw said:


> Banned cause sending from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Banned coz you always talking about it.

Sent from my Super Wonder GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for about my "grammar"


----------



## AmanMehta007 (Apr 11, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> Banned coz I can't speaking English.
> 
> Sent from my Super Wonder GT-I8150 using xda premium and sorry for about my "grammar"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you don't have any proper reason to ban lolz


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 11, 2013)

amanmehta007 said:


> banned because you don't have any proper reason to ban lolz

Click to collapse



Banned cuz neither I...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned coz i have to do my sister's assignments >.<


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz i have to do my sister's assignments >.<

Click to collapse



banned cause your sister is lazy.......


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned for being right

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being right
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for telling that he's right.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 11, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned for telling that he's right.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned cause i am right


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 11, 2013)

-HellRaiser- said:


> banned cause i am right

Click to collapse



Banned because No, you're not... 

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned for having chibis in your avatar

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for having chibis in your avatar
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because, what the heck is chibi?

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned because--Google it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 11, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> banned because, what the heck is chibi?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what's chibi.
Everyone knows this.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 11, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> banned because, what the heck is chibi?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you are talking about chibi, not JKT48 

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

Banned for...


----------



## Abhinav1997 (Apr 11, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> Banned because you are talking about chibi, not JKT48
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------
> 
> Banned for...

Click to collapse



banned for asking banned for...


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 11, 2013)

banned for vague hipster


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned for having oo in your username 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned cuz im banned on stuff...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## MarcquisDale (Apr 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for having oo in your username
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned "Why So Serious"

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vigoos (Apr 11, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> Banned "Why So Serious"
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not using xparent.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 11, 2013)

Domini, whats up with your iphone? 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 11, 2013)

matgras said:


> Domini, whats up with your iphone?
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Double Banned because first, not banning someone. Second, talking about iPhone...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joelvn (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because you have Germany in your name and I'm Dutch so it's in my genes to hate you 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## hugzfand (Apr 12, 2013)

*newbie*

i'm glad and thanks that i was able to come to this site since from my initial findings, it can greatly help in my research or thesis i've been making now. through this site i hope i can gain enough information, as well, make replies, post comments, and share idea with others too. likewise, i'm excited to meet new friends either online or chat.


----------



## Teichopsia (Apr 12, 2013)

hugzfand said:


> i'm glad and thanks that i was able to come to this site since from my initial findings, it can greatly help in my research or thesis i've been making now. through this site i hope i can gain enough information, as well, make replies, post comments, and share idea with others too. likewise, i'm excited to meet new friends either online or chat.

Click to collapse



Seriously? Banned! No further explanation required.

Sent from a dream.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for sending it from your dreams 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## matgras (Apr 12, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Double Banned because first, not banning someone. Second, talking about iPhone...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should ban domini for having one

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 12, 2013)

banned for not havin balls to ban by himself


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 12, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> banned for not havin balls to ban by himself

Click to collapse



You mean ban him yourself.. 
Banned!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> You mean ban him yourself..
> Banned!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u for sticking ur photo on avatar:laugh:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because I have blocked you.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 12, 2013)

banned cuz its dolan!!!!!


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

@saket. .  .ban u cuz ur post makes us to google it:laugh:


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 12, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> @saket. .  .ban u cuz ur post makes us to google it:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing who dolan is. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for not telling me who dolan is
Who is he

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not telling me who dolan is
> Who is he
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not using google..

btw a classic dolan
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














more here>>>memecenter/search/dolan


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because nobody cares...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> banned for not using google..
> 
> btw a classic dolan
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban u for taking a very large space of the thread, urs was enough:laugh:


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for telling who is dolan.


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

ban u cuz u r not different from dolan:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> Banned for telling who is dolan.

Click to collapse



Banned because Dolan is epic

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Apr 12, 2013)

BRACE YOURSELVES! SOBAN_MUB IS ONLINE AGAIN... RUN FOR YOUR F*CKIN' LIFE

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

lol iban u for having joint family of lips:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

edisile said:


> BRACE YOURSELVES! SOBAN_MUB IS ONLINE AGAIN... RUN FOR YOUR F*CKIN' LIFE
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



RED ALERT!!! RED ALERT!!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vigoos (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> RED ALERT!!! RED ALERT!!!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for saying red alert for no reason

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

IBan you cuz dont know the history of ot yet


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned coz I know more history than you in ot 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

vigoos said:


> Banned for saying red alert for no reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



soban_mub is online, that's a very good reason...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> soban_mub is online, that's a very good reason...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz what the heck is wrong with you
What did he ever do to you
Why do you bully him so much 
Just add him to your ignore list if you hate him so much 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for telling something who haven't to know. :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz what the heck is wrong with you
> What did he ever do to you
> Why do you bully him so much
> Just add him to your ignore list if you hate him so much
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your problem? I don't "bully" anyone on here! And BTW, he is on my ignore list!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned coz he's just a sad kid and he did nothing

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz he's just a sad kid and he did nothing
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He bounces around OT and never contributes anything to the community. He's pathetic, and so are you for not realizing that. Ignored!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He bounces around OT and never contributes anything to the community. He's pathetic, and so are you for not realizing that. Ignored!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz you shouldn't hate him for that

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you shouldn't hate him for that
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for hating someone. 

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Banned for saying I suck!


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for fighting it out here. Damn I come here for a good chuckle every now and then, not to read brawls :thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for fighting it out here. Damn I come here for a good chuckle every now and then, not to read brawls :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasn't a fight, and it's all over now, drop it...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for fighting it out here. Damn I come here for a good chuckle every now and then, not to read brawls :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're right
Let's forget about all this

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for fighting here, I came here just to make a friend .


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

Aldich13 said:


> Banned for fighting here, I came here just to make a friend .

Click to collapse



Banned because--for the last time, it wasn't a fight!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because--for the last time, it wasn't a fight!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban for feeling insecure that sobanaconda may swallow you:laugh: tight your seat belt and meet an accident soon:laugh:

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------




Aldich13 said:


> Banned for fighting here, I came here just to make a friend .

Click to collapse



iban cuz you came to right place dude.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because--for the last time, it wasn't a fight!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you add me to your ignore list 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Did you add me to your ignore list
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you for telling the biggest lie . That i'm a sad kid:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you for telling the biggest lie . That i'm a sad kid:laugh:

Click to collapse



How old are you

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> View attachment 1878525
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow you're such a **** 
No wonder people talk about you dying in the story thread and people hate you in the brony thread 
And BTW I've contributed in this forum more than your parents have contributed by bringing a dumb piece of crap like you in this world 
Do everyone a favor and jump off a building

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> View attachment 1878525
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban you for being out of topic here . Its not a slide show hope you able to see it:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you for being out of topic here . Its not a slide show hope you able to see it:laugh:

Click to collapse



Dude forget about him 
He's just a sad piece of crap and everyone hates him 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wow you're such a ****
> No wonder people talk about you dying in the story thread and people hate you in the brony thread
> And BTW I've contributed in this forum more than your parents have contributed by bringing a dumb piece of crap like you in this world
> Do everyone a favor and jump off a building
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you for giving this much important to a parasite:laugh: he already is negligible to our eyes:laugh:


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for mysteriously disappearing for a few days 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

Ban you cuz its exam time . Will leave ot peaceful for a month again:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for mysteriously disappearing for a few days
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned for popping up in an argument but thanks 
I couldn't bare that dumb piece of crap anymore 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

By dumb piece of crap I meant Android pizza 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because take it to PM if you must. Otherwise, just leave it

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for popping up in an argument but thanks
> I couldn't bare that dumb piece of crap anymore
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you for not keeping yourself cool . Why to make our tongue dirty bro.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because calm down. You know your comments are out of line on XDA. Take it to PM if you must. Otherwise, just leave it
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Banned coz did you see what he was doing 
He ignores me because I told him to stop bullying soban_mub 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




soban_mub said:


> ban you for not keeping yourself cool . Why to make our tongue dirty bro.

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's worth it when it's aimed at crap people like that ****

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because take it to PM if you must but don't lower the tone in this light hearted thread. I understand why you might be angry but this thread isn't for that. He's placed you on ignore so you could just do the same and leave it at that   There was no need for the flaming

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because take it to PM if you must but don't lower the tone in this light hearted thread. I understand why you might be angry but this thread isn't for that. He's placed you on ignore so you could just do the same and leave it
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



You're right 
Just ignore him and stay calm 
Back on topic 
Banned for bringing this thread back on track 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz did you see what he was doing
> He ignores me because I told him to stop bullying soban_mub
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, let's point out the things that are wrong here.
1. You assume that I hate soban_mub just because I've igged him. Wrong. I don't. I just got tired of his hyperactive posting in OT's forum games.
2. I have done nothing against soban _mub that could be classified as bullying. Ironically, what you're doing to me could be. Calling me a "dumb piece of crap" and telling me to commit suicide could definitely be called bullying.
3. You said that everyone hates me, which is a lie that has come out of your immature flaming. I don't even think I need to explain myself here.

I've unigged both of you for the time being, but don't be immature, and don't flame. "Play nice" or I will get a mod involved. Now, that's enough of this. Back to the game!

Banned because I like potatoes

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

@darkshadow . Ban you for showing another side of your coin:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay, let's point out the things that are wrong here.
> 1. You assume that I hate soban_mub just because I've igged him. Wrong. I don't. I just got tired of his hyperactive posting in OT's forum games.
> 2. I have done nothing against soban _mub that could be classified as bullying. Ironically, what you're doing to me could be. Calling me a "dumb piece of crap" and telling me to commit suicide could definitely be called bullying.
> 3. You said that everyone hates me, which is a lie that has come out of your immature flaming. I don't even think I need to explain myself here.
> ...

Click to collapse



You're right man 
Maybe I got a little too angry 
I'm sorry 
Hope you forgive me 
Banned coz I don't like potatoes 
Prefer something else like carrots or apples 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because I love potatoes. Seriously, I do.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned coz what's up with the potato craze 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay, let's point out the things that are wrong here.
> 1. You assume that I hate soban_mub just because I've igged him. Wrong. I don't. I just got tired of his hyperactive posting in OT's forum games.
> 2. I have done nothing against soban _mub that could be classified as bullying. Ironically, what you're doing to me could be. Calling me a "dumb piece of crap" and telling me to commit suicide could definitely be called bullying.
> 3. You said that everyone hates me, which is a lie that has come out of your immature flaming. I don't even think I need to explain myself here.
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you cuz you often post essays her which make others sleep in middle:laugh:

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------




UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned because I love potatoes. Seriously, I do.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



ban you cuz you escaped many times from being banned by me cuz of slow net:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You're right man
> Maybe I got a little too angry
> I'm sorry
> Hope you forgive me
> ...

Click to collapse



Apology accepted.







soban_mub said:


> ban you cuz you often post essays her which make others sleep in middle:laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because--essays? HAHAHAH!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned coz let's put aside all our differences and blame it on Undisputedguy 
Just kidding 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because things seemed to have worked out now which is very nice to see 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned coz .................
I don't know 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

Ban cuz its settled so we need not say it in every post that its settled:laugh:let it be settled


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

ban u cuz im copying u:laugh:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for spending money on tapatalk 2

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for having numbers in your username

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

Ban you cuz that worths it


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for spending money on tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because aye matey, I be not spendin' me booty on apps! Argh!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for having numbers in your username
> Banned for not having them
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse











soban_mub said:


> Ban you cuz that worths it

Click to collapse



Banned coz you have to ban me 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because aye matey, I be not spendin' me booty on apps! Argh!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because posts like that should be in the Pirate thread 



darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you have to ban me
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to be banned

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned coz it's fun

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

Ban you cuz my ban going to wrong person cuz of this turtle network:laugh:


----------



## HyDRo1X (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz it's fun
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a lame Samsung Galaxy Y and I know what phone you have despite your signature. 

Nobody here but us chickens!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned coz it went to right person 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 12, 2013)

HyDRo1X said:


> Banned because you have a lame Samsung Galaxy Y and I know what phone you have despite your signature.
> 
> Nobody here but us chickens!

Click to collapse



banned cuz itz actully spoodermon


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

HyDRo1X said:


> Banned because you have a lame Samsung Galaxy Y and I know what phone you have despite your signature.
> 
> Nobody here but us chickens!

Click to collapse



iban you for your kind information:laugh:


----------



## MetinKale38 (Apr 12, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you for your kind information:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for banning. 

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned for banning.
> 
> Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire

Click to collapse



iban you for giving an ancient reason to ban:laugh:


----------



## matgras (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wow you're such a ****
> No wonder people talk about you dying in the story thread and people hate you in the brony thread
> And BTW I've contributed in this forum more than your parents have contributed by bringing a dumb piece of crap like you in this world
> Do everyone a favor and jump off a building
> ...

Click to collapse



Calm down mate, you are realizing that this is the internet ?

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2013)

matgras said:


> Calm down mate, you are realizing that this is the internet ?
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned because you two ruined this game -_-


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 12, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you two ruined this game -_-

Click to collapse



Banned because that was old.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because that was old.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned cause this thread is full of failed lulz

Welcome back soban "y u disappear for days?"

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause this thread is full of failed lulz
> 
> Welcome back soban "y u disappear for days?"
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because he dissapeared for about a month. He has exams apparently.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## matgras (Apr 12, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you two ruined this game -_-

Click to collapse



???

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 12, 2013)

matgras said:


> ???
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because he never bans

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because he never bans
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because andriods can't pizza


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because ZOMG 666!!! YOU MUST BE SATAN!!!!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because ZOMG 666!!! YOU MUST BE SATAN!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a single post away from 2000 at the time of writing

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because this is my 2001st post!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because this is my 2001st post!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody Cares...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because nobody Cares...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not necessarily true, you just don't care.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because that's not necessarily true, you just don't care.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for over thinking...potayto...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for over thinking...potayto...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for telling that he is overthinking...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

I've said this before, but banned for having chibis in your avatar

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I've said this before, but banned for having chibis in your avatar
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned die Hölle der es

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned coz no understand.

Sent from my GT-P3113 with xda app.


----------



## wbchristmas (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned for superior intellect



Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 13, 2013)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for superior intellect
> 
> 
> 
> Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~

Click to collapse



Banned for not superior intellect.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned cause "Blackhawks Win!!!"

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 13, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned for not superior intellect.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for telling about superior intellect.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned for not telling about superior intellect

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 13, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not telling about superior intellect
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what are you guys talking about

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned for not knowing what are you guys talking about
> 
> Sent from... I don't actually know...

Click to collapse



iban you cuz your driver installation has failed . I cant recognise you . Try another port.:laugh:

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause "Blackhawks Win!!!"
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ban you cuz i hate studying and i'm doing it these days for exams


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 13, 2013)

banned bcuz even i haz exams


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

Iban you cuz you having exams and still roaming in GIP mall eating pizza 7& brgr:laugh:


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## jumper62 (Apr 13, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned coz its funny

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

IBan cuz only you two know about it.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 13, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Iban you cuz you having exams and still roaming in GIP mall eating pizza 7& brgr:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned cos i also will have exams in a month and i hate them



jumper62 said:


> Banned coz its funny
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a tablet that i dont have


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned cos i also will have exams in a month and i hate them
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for having a tablet that i dont have

Click to collapse



iban you cuz it wasn't asked from you:laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 13, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you cuz it wasn't asked from you:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for being a good student and studying 

*Glad to see u back*

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being a good student and studying
> 
> *Glad to see u back*
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ban yOU i never get good marks . Dont think i'm good student
glad to ban you


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

Ban u for changing smiley face

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned for 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## jumper62 (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned coz sony wont allow us to unlock the bootloader

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

@android pizza . . . iban u for not posting what all help u've done:laugh:

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




deepsagarj said:


> Banned for
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban u for having no good reason to ban:laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 13, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> @android pizza . . . iban u for not posting what all help u've done:laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ban you for having to many good reasons to ban :what:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I ban you for having to many good reasons to ban :what:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



iban u for getting banned from one of those reasons:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban u for getting banned from one of those reasons:laugh:

Click to collapse



iban u for having 600 posts but only 3 thanks

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

iban u cuz OT doesnt have thank option or ur post wud have been like this "iban u for having 600 posts and 600 thanks oh my gosh!!":laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban u cuz OT doesnt have thank option or ur post will be like this "iban u for having 600 posts and 600 thanks oh my gosh!!":laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because--no.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

iban u for giving up so soon:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban you cuz you need more practice on how to play ot in right way:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned for false witness against thy neighbor

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for false witness against thy neighbor
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban you for learning it very fast:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you for learning it very fast:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for learning slowly.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for learning slowly.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban you for running out from reason to ban:laugh:


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 13, 2013)

crApple bans you for using patented iBan

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> crApple bans you for using patented iBan
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



iban you for getting into pain seeing iban:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## joelvn (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned because my SwiftKey told me to ban you 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 13, 2013)

joelvn said:


> Banned because my SwiftKey told me to ban you
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz using swiftkey...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned cause my dog says so.

Sent from my Full AOSP on Mako using xda premium


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz you haz a dug


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz so do I 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## arif41 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because you are gonna ban me

Sent from my B1-A71 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for liking slenderman 
So do I 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for liking slenderman
> So do I
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz slender man is scary.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because no he isn't, and I hate horror stuff. It scares the crap out of me. I should know.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because no he isn't, and I hate horror stuff. It scares the crap out of me. I should know.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because remember the squirrel spider bro 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because.......I think I'll leave this thread for a few pages now.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned cause don't worry I won't post the pic 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

@Android Pizza . .. iban u cuz u shud make it forever:laugh

@TPAM . ban u for not posting his pics:


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for double banning

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for having USB as Avatar ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned in style!


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 14, 2013)

Just Banned

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 14, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Just Banned
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for just banning 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for just banning
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause you deserve it


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 14, 2013)

-HellRaiser- said:


> banned cause you deserve it

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know me 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you don't know me
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cause you dont deserve to be known.....


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

iban u for not knowing about one of the boring parasite above u :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason why the other person is banned. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for...C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for making such a dumb combo in the first place. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Banned for making such a dumb combo in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz tell me about that squirrel thing 
I love horror 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because NO! PLEASE!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz cmon please
Just once 
That's all 
Please 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz cmon please
> Just once
> That's all
> Please
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause their here 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because.......I need to change my pants.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz that's it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz that's it
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause Lol yes

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz Android pizza is a girl 
That's nothing 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because--what happened to your sig? That post wasn't sent by your kitteh!

Edit: Ninja'd
Banned for trying to rustle me jimmies

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz you should change your sig 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because I don't take advice from jimmy rustlers.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz who's Jimmy rustlers

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz who's Jimmy rustlers
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz he's Jim Carrey's brother. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz he's Jim Carrey's brother.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz how do they have different sir names then  

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz how do they have different sir names then
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brother from another mother. 
Banned 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

IBan you cuz they might have different father too:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz seriously who is he 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for banning a brother

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz seriously who is he
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because "Jimmy rustler" is a term for people who "rustle" others "Jimmies".  It's a meme

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz who's Jimmy rustlers
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me ROFLOL

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for making me ROFLOL
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for making me ROFLOL
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban you for that over reaction:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because you don't get it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

Iban you for finding a reason to ban me


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz


I don't know 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because you didn't know who Jimmy Rustlers is. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

Iban you for editing the whole post.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for getting your jimmies rustled.


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for getting your jimmies rustled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban you for getting yourself in trouble:laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because--what happened to your sig? That post wasn't sent by your kitteh!
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd
> Banned for trying to rustle me jimmies
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I forgot to fix that after I cleared the apps data lol 

@soban  Banned for because

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for lying.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz I found out about Jimmy Rustle 
What is ninja'd
Or how do you get ninja'd 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for lying.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a liar 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I found out about Jimmy Rustle
> What is ninja'd
> Or how do you get ninja'd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you for being curious to know everything
i guess ninja'd = tricked?? Or something else?

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for calling me a liar
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ban you for aiming to android pizza . He's my target :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for calling me a liar
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I was ninja'd again.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I was ninja'd again.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause I know I was just messing with you.  

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because I know :thumbup::jester::rasta:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I know :thumbup::jester::rasta:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You are both banned because your banning reasons are boooooring. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I know I was just messing with you.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok 
How was he ninja'd 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> You are both banned because your banning reasons are boooooring.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Banned because I've been rustling jimmies aaaallllllllll morning.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I know :thumbup::jester::rasta:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban you for melting so soon:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you for melting so soon:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because you really need to be more mature.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> You are both banned because your banning reasons are boooooring.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



iban you cuz yours also was not a interesting one:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz let me spice things up 

I don't know 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you really need to be more mature.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban for acting like my dad


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban for acting like my dad

Click to collapse



Banned for behaving like you were born yesterday.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for behaving like you were born yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz neither do you behave very maturely 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for behaving like you were born yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban you for reminding my childhood memories

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




> darkshadow246;40288403]Banned coz neither do you behave very maturely
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you for exploring the myth about him:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you for reminding my childhood memories

Click to collapse



Banned coz how old are you

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz neither do you behave very maturely
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned. I didn't ask for your biased judgment.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz how old are you
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban you for being personal:laugh:
cant see in pro?t

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Banned. I didn't ask for your biased judgment.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned cuz i'm smelling smoke now


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> banned cuz i'm smelling smoke now

Click to collapse



Banned because you're probably smoking some crack.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned coz where's my weed *****

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you're probably smoking some crack.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned cuz it was your head only:laugh: i felt like dried dung is burning somewhere lol.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz where's my weed *****
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew you it! Banned!







soban_mub said:


> banned cuz it was your head only:laugh: i felt like dried dung is burning somewhere lol.

Click to collapse



Banned, it's probably your farts.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I knew you it! Banned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol you must have fainted by now . Or would have died :laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I knew you it! Banned!

Click to collapse



Lol banned for that English 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol banned for that English
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I banned you ARE none!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I banned you ARE none!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for hopeless English despite living in the US 


Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for hopeless English despite living in the US
> 
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



You why talk that? Unkind. Banned

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol banned for that English
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cuz i know my eng is a jigsaw puzzle:laugh:

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> You why talk that? Unkind. Banned
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban you for loosing control over mind


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban you for loosing control over mind

Click to collapse



*losing

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone tried Facebook home yet?
No? Banned!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *losing
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



happy to increas one post without banning anyone? . Banned


----------



## matgras (Apr 14, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Anyone tried Facebook home yet?
> No? Banned!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fk facebook

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

matgras said:


> Fk facebook
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



your post is same bald as your head:laugh: you must be banned for not playing with rules


----------



## matgras (Apr 14, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> your post is same bald as your head:laugh: you must be banned for not playing with rules

Click to collapse



I haz lots of hair, banned for underestimating me

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

matgras said:


> I haz lots of hair, banned for underestimating me
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



iban you for having transparent hair which no one can see:laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Iban u cause


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Iban u cause

Click to collapse



Banned because...the name of the website makes it even more disturbing.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for using image

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because...the name of the website makes it even more disturbing.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban you for seeing just a plan text and leaving all the meaningful matter behind

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Iban u cause

Click to collapse



ban you for banning me with a perfect reason


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 14, 2013)

Your banned because that was not a perfect reason

Sent from my Full AOSP on Maguro using xda premium


----------



## matgras (Apr 14, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you for having transparent hair which no one can see:laugh:

Click to collapse



Hahaha ur so funny,
Banned for thinking youre funny

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned for not saying I am funny

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## matgras (Apr 14, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned for not saying I am funny
> 
> Sent from... I don't actually know...

Click to collapse



Banned for begging me to say youre funny

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 14, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Anyone tried Facebook home yet?
> No? Banned!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where can i get it?







matgras said:


> Banned for begging me to say youre funny
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for being above me 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

@Domini
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2232307

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @Domini
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2232307
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz too difficult to do sh*t
Im tirred. Cany even typr normal. Hown amm i supoced to install app?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz too difficult to do sh*t
> Im tirred. Cany even typr normal. Hown amm i supoced to install app?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Banned cuz facebook home is crap...even when your friends have wierd cover photos on their wall...
...
...and because my holidays are over 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz too difficult to do sh*t
> Im tirred. Cany even typr normal. Hown amm i supoced to install app?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Android throws apple trough window, double kill _

Click to collapse



Uninstall Facebook and Facebook chat if you already have them. Now, sideload those 3 APKs.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## checasey (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned for continually going on about Facebook Home. 

It's ****, get over it!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

checasey said:


> Banned for continually going on about Facebook Home.
> 
> It's ****, get over it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause grumpy checasey is grumpy 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz facebook home is crap...even when your friends have wierd cover photos on their wall...
> ...
> ...and because my holidays are over
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned because for you is too damn high 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned cause I'm to damn high :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 15, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because for you is too damn high
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz for me, it's 2 months 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz for me, it's 2 months
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I need to go to bed cause I work tomorrow.... :thumbdown:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned fTw.




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* The other side of XDA *


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ban..............

Sent from my Kindle Fire in Ponyville


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Ban..............
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire in Ponyville

Click to collapse



Banned cause your avatar looks sweet but I know better 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned because it'll eat you alive!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned coz I'll eat your delicious cheese pizza 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned because...go ahead, mate!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because...go ahead, mate!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned because YAY! IMPOSSIBRU!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because YAY! IMPOSSIBRU!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz you like it? 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned because impossibru is one of my fav memes

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because impossibru is one of my fav memes
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz it is my favorite

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned because orly?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned coz what's Orly 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned because u dont know..

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 15, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because u dont know..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned coz that isn't there in my meme app 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz that isn't there in my meme app
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned because ur meme app sux! 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 15, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because ur meme app sux!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



banned cause its not sux.....


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned coz Kim Jong is gonna nuke soon..


----------



## Quinny899 (Apr 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz Kim Jong is gonna nuke soon..

Click to collapse



Banned because he ate a snickers 






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 15, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because ur meme app sux!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's better than yours

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned because he ate a snickers
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't stand K-pop

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quinny899 (Apr 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I can't stand K-pop
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because most people don't mind it. 1billion to be exact 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned because most people don't mind it. 1billion to be exact
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because I feel so alone...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 15, 2013)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned because he ate a snickers
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz I just adore this guy.. xD
His meme's are the best!


----------



## Quinny899 (Apr 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz I just adore this guy.. xD
> His meme's are the best!

Click to collapse



Banned because *memes 
Grammar please 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned....

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned....
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Iban u for putting no effort in playing the game. lazy poster:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned.
HOW DOES IT FEEL, FOOL?!!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned.
> HOW DOES IT FEEL, FOOL?!!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u for putting ur real name in the last , we know u r one:laugh:


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 15, 2013)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned because *memes
> Grammar please
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Goddammit. My bad.
So no bans.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ban u for putting ur real name in the last , we know u r one:laugh:

Click to collapse



You suck at banning. Banned.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You suck at banning. Banned.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned cuz it taste good but u? sour :laugh:


----------



## max355 (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned for using bad english!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

max355 said:


> Banned for using bad english!

Click to collapse



Iban u for thinking u are superior 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Iban u for thinking u are superior
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using iBan!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for using iBan!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban you for the same


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you for the same

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't iBan...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I didn't iBan...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned you for stealing my iban and putting it in your posts


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> banned you for stealing my iban and putting it in your posts

Click to collapse



Banned. You're a liar.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned. You're a liar.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban you cuz i'm a lawyer . Where were you at the time when iban was stolen from soban:laugh:


----------



## domini99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned for constantly saying iban! stupid isheep!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for constantly saying iban! stupid isheep!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I know right?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for constantly saying iban! stupid isheep!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



iban you cuz you also are the third sheep in the series:laugh:

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I know right?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban you cuz he counted you too


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you cuz you also are the third sheep in the series:laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iBan u cause those two young kids are jealous of u 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan u cause those two young kids are jealous of u
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because that's not right...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because that's not right...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iBan u cause I just had a pizza puff for lunch

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan u cause I just had a pizza puff for lunch
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



iban you for eating pizza puff when there is a better one tpay


----------



## MarcquisDale (Apr 15, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you for eating pizza puff when there is a better one tpay

Click to collapse



iBanned

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> iBanned
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



iBan u for have no good reason to ban

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned for copying crapple's banning technique 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned. Lololol

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned. Lololol
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being awake now in US 
It's time to go to bed 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned. Lololol
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iBan u

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

iDoesn't ban
DroidBans

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> iDoesn't ban
> DroidBans
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iDo iBan u sir pizza pony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iDo iBan u sir pizza pony
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow 
Lol 
Banned for that 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Android pizza 
Will u please ban me 
Ban me 
That's right ban me 
Ban me and we'll be happy forever 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.wallsave.com/wallpapers/...erp-papel-de-parede-meme-spiderpman-43526.jpg

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Android pizza
> Will u please ban me
> Ban me
> That's right ban me
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay 

Banned 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz that's really cute

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz that's really cute
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause the kittehs always kill em cuteness 





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause the kittehs always kill em cuteness
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because...what's the blue thing in your profile pic? A collar?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because...what's the blue thing in your profile pic? A collar?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause its one of those things that has a ball in a track that spins in circles like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause the kittehs always kill em cuteness
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because I luv mah doggeh

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because AAAWWWWWWWWWW

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Android pizza 
Banned coz you didn't post a pic of your dog 
I want to see it 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because good night, and maybe another time...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned 
Good night 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because good night, and maybe another time...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban u cuz he asked ur pics indirectly

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned
> Good night
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for having space b/w good & night


----------



## mvmacd (Apr 16, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> banned for wishing having space b/w good & night

Click to collapse



Banned for incorrectly using the ampersand.

Swiped from my Rezound using xda-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

mvmacd said:


> Banned for incorrectly using the ampersand.
> 
> Swiped from my Rezound using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Iban u cuz its none of ur business :laugh:


----------



## androidmechanic (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned cuz everything is my business

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned cuz everything is my business
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause its non of your business 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned cuz everything is my business
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



iban u cuz all ur business are down:laugh:

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause its non of your business
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned cuz i took over ur business


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned cuz making a post in this threads.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 16, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned cuz making a post in this threads.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for bad grammer

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned for bad grammer
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



iban cuz you ain't a teacher


----------



## domini99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bandroid coz our dutch teacher is a *****

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## matgras (Apr 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Bandroid coz our dutch teacher is a *****
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Haha

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## sanzNya (Apr 16, 2013)

matgras said:


> Haha
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned couse you used stock ics.. 



best regards 

sanzNya


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned for the best regards 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## FightingPixel (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned for owning 2 Android phones. 1 phone is enough!


----------



## nerotNS (Apr 16, 2013)

FightingPixel said:


> Banned for owning 2 Android phones. 1 phone is enough!

Click to collapse



You can never have enough androids  

Sent from my ME172V using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned for the troof

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

banned for sharping ur nails on my sofa:laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's been long since I had my last pizza. I miss you :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrey.d (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because of good weather

Sent from me


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban for doing suicide right after writing banned . Thats why you couldn't write the reason:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned for being a dirty rotten liar.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being a dirty rotten liar.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban for being a raw zombie and coming again


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned for being a liar. Again.

Go contribute a bit, eh?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wuasup Android pizza 
Banned 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being a liar. Again.
> 
> Go contribute a bit, eh?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iban cuz i contributed ot without any greed, unlike you:laugh:


----------



## 20vakaris00 (Apr 16, 2013)

I ban you because your using xda

√°•Sent from my rooted xperia S•°√


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wuasup Android pizza
> Banned
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



iban you cuz i felt that was funny . Whats up then banned

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




20vakaris00 said:


> I ban you because your using xda
> 
> √°•Sent from my rooted xperia S•°√

Click to collapse



iban you cuz it wont affect you.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned coz it wasn't a joke 
But at least it made people laugh 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz it wasn't a joke
> But at least it made people laugh
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cuz its my jaw and teeth . I can laugh at anything i want


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

BanehAMEHAAAAAA!!!!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned coz i release my stress, anger and sadness at you  

I hate it when parents forget i have a live too.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## matgras (Apr 16, 2013)

sanzNya said:


> Banned couse you used stock ics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz sony stock roms are the best

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Banned coz i release my stress, anger and sadness at you
> 
> I hate it when parents forget i have a live too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wut?!

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## animatedbreak (Apr 16, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned coz sony stock roms are the best
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing what's going on.


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i release my stress, anger and sadness at you
> 
> I hate it when parents forget i have a live too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not respecting your parents and sharing personal things in open


----------



## domini99 (Apr 16, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> banned for not respecting your parents and sharing personal things in open

Click to collapse



Well, i tried once and i got grounded for a month.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned coz sony stock roms are the best
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



iban you cuz crops started growing on your head:laugh:


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because my cousin was hurt badly yesterday

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 16, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because my cousin was hurt badly yesterday
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ouch what happened??

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

animatedbreak said:


> Banned for not knowing what's going on.

Click to collapse



banned cuz what a 40+ guy doing here in ot:laugh:

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned because my cousin was hurt badly yesterday
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned cuz he'll be alright


----------



## matgras (Apr 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well, i tried once and i got grounded for a month.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why, are your parents stalking you?
Banned

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned for asking a question

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dont know..
But you're still banned.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for asking a question
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



iban you for being hidden from ot for long


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because I'm not hidden, I just post in other threads 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

ban you cuz you are not contributing to OT much:laugh:  just bcoz it doesnt have the "Thanks" option


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because I'm mostly in OT 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

ban u for not coming to this corner of the OT , which is my place


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned coz..............

I don't know 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned for not knowing 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

iBan u now

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not knowing
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iban you cuz now you have got your eyes back to see my posts:laugh:


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 16, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you cuz now you have got your eyes back to see my posts:laugh:

Click to collapse



-_-
Banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## matgras (Apr 16, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> -_-
> Banned for not banning the person above you
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing that actually banned someone

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned for not noticing that actually banned someone
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



iBan u for using the word actually 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan u for using the word actually
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for using same word "actually"


----------



## matgras (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan u for using the word actually
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



??? Banned

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned for ??? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned coz i want an iPhone


























LOL just kidding xD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned for awesome spoiler deepsagarj 


Banned for that awful joke domini 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because ɟnɔʞ America 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because ɟnɔʞ America

Click to collapse



Banned because ɟnɔʞ you and the retarded pony you rode in on


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 16, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned because ɟnɔʞ you and the retarded pony you rode in on

Click to collapse



Bλ₦₦EÐ BE₡λU$E BE ₦ł₡E 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned because ɟnɔʞ you and the retarded pony you rode in on

Click to collapse



iban you for scaring  luna . Prince puma will ruin your life:laugh:

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




Devildog78965 said:


> Bλ₦₦EÐ BE₡λU$E BE ₦ł₡E
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



get banned by me before you get mod's warning for posting hard to read text:laugh:


----------



## bullitt6996 (Apr 16, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you for scaring  luna . Prince puma will ruin your life:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because... go fish.... that is all...


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

bullitt6996 said:


> Banned because... go fish.... that is all...

Click to collapse



iban you cuz living in same water and being enemy of alligator isn't good . Go duck:laugh:


----------



## bullitt6996 (Apr 16, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you cuz living in same water and being enemy of alligator isn't good . Go duck:laugh:

Click to collapse



i ban you sir, Sy told me to, go Duck Dynasty lol


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 16, 2013)

bullitt6996 said:


> i ban you sir, Sy told me to, go Duck Dynasty lol

Click to collapse



iban you student for not saying the full form of sy.


----------



## bullitt6996 (Apr 16, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you student for not saying the full form of sy.

Click to collapse



I ban you for cramming "I ban" into "iban"


----------



## matgras (Apr 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i want an iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WHAT?!?
oh hes just kidding.
Banned for trolling

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 16, 2013)

matgras said:


> WHAT?!?
> oh hes just kidding.
> Banned for trolling
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## matgras (Apr 16, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read again, i did.
Banned because you have to buy some glasses

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 16, 2013)

matgras said:


> Read again, i did.
> Banned because you have to buy some glasses
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because there were two posts after the post that you quoted so you didn't ban the person *above* you
And fyi I already use glasses

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because idc

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned






Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 16, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

Minnes0taFats said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



iBan u cause I want too

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 17, 2013)

iBanU for name infringement. Tsk. Tsk.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

Minnes0taFats said:


> iBanU for name infringement. Tsk. Tsk.

Click to collapse



iBan u cause in RL my moms name is Julie Brown 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan u cause in RL my moms name is Julie Brown
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



iBanU because there can be only one Julie Brown; hence there must be a sword fight to the death.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol banned coz there can be plenty 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned because I want a new ROM but I can't choose from the whole list of them 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned coz try paranoid Android 
Looks really cool 
I didn't switch my rom in months 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz try paranoid Android
> Looks really cool
> I didn't switch my rom in months
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I might try 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned coz what's the time in US 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned because its 10:55 pm

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned coz what's the date 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz what's the date
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



April 16 2013  ban 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

My timezone is faster than yours by like 9 and 1/2 hours 
Here it's 13 April 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> My timezone is faster than yours by like 9 and 1/2 hours
> Here it's 13 April
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause your time zone is actually slower, we just gave it a head start so it wouldn't feel bad.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned coz you you guys have to sleep 
Here it's morning and I'm free 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you you guys have to sleep
> Here it's morning and I'm free
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause Lol

@ undisputed I second Paranoid Android :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause Lol
> 
> @ undisputed I second Paranoid Android :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's DevilDog fool.


----------



## tomzefi (Apr 17, 2013)

What the hell is going on.  ..."GOD BAN YOU"........"GOD BAN IT" ......"YOU BANNER NOT BAN ME"    your all banned to hell. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned for ruining everything 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

Minnes0taFats said:


> Banned cause that's DevilDog fool.

Click to collapse







darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for ruining everything
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I agree he's crazy pants

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned cause i Don't.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned cause i Don't.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't care 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iDelta (Apr 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I don't care
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your kitty swallowed your N4

Sent from my 4.1 running Galaxy W.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

iDelta said:


> Banned cuz your kitty swallowed your N4
> 
> Sent from my 4.1 running Galaxy W.

Click to collapse









Banned cause

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



iban ur kitties for eating electronics


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 17, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban ur kitties for eating electronics

Click to collapse



iBanU because electronics help with digestion.:silly:


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

iban cuz it pains while discharging it:laugh:
thank god i never had it


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 17, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban cuz it pains while discharging it:laugh:
> thank god i never had it

Click to collapse



Lol. iBanned


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned for crapple's iban 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

Iban cuz today is the last day for me to ban u all


----------



## Blu3h4ck3r (Apr 17, 2013)

banned coz you had symbian 

sent from my Cosmic Boat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Iban cuz today is the last day for me to ban u all

Click to collapse



iBan you because where are u going??? 



Blu3h4ck3r said:


> banned coz you had symbian
> 
> sent from my Cosmic Boat

Click to collapse



iBan u cause I'm drinking dunkin donuts coffee with 2 turbo shots 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan you because where are u going???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iban u cuz im called from heaven. . going to live with angles


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned coz you have exams don't you 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you have exams don't you
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iban u cuz i'll be examined for not losing my character being with so many angles:laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Iban u cuz i'll be examined for not losing my character being with so many angles:laugh:

Click to collapse



iBan you cause u better come back 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan you cause u better come back
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



iban for calling me from heaven. . get stabbed and come there to meet me any time:laugh:


----------



## domini99 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bandroid for getting called from heaven.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Look, a typo:
 joibjwrhoifihwdfbj+;-8gi:*guvyuytd6fx+ufcjg=guc+*=8--8*&67-×°÷$π÷π^™°±×™$√$¥•π$_


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Bandroid for getting called from heaven.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _Look, a typo:
> joibjwrhoifihwdfbj+;-8gi:*guvyuytd6fx+ufcjg=guc+*=8--8*&67-×°÷$π÷π^™°±×™$√$¥•π$_

Click to collapse



iban you for trying to be a human


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned all of the above and banning all of the below xD :laugh::laugh:


----------



## sohamssd (Apr 17, 2013)

Sabbit said:


> Banned all of the above and banning all of the below xD :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because I know you

Sent from my One™ V using xda-developers-app


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 17, 2013)

banned for knowing him? 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned because :thumbup:

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned 
Welcome to the real world jacka**
Just joking 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned for being a doush

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

imadoush said:


> Banned cause im a noob and youre not!
> BUUUUUURRRRRNNNNNN!
> YEAH!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M

Click to collapse



iban you cuz thats superb . I'm noob too


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for being a doush
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's douche 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for being a doush
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



get banned and learn to welcome noobs:laugh: they are human like you too.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Deepsagarj 
Was that comment aimed at me or the noob 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz it's douche
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iban you for pointing out his mistake.


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz it's douche
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I know but I can't change his username 







soban_mub said:


> get banned and learn to welcome noobs:laugh: they are human like you too.

Click to collapse



Banned because Idc

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Deepsagarj
> Was that comment aimed at me or the noob
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cuz you were quoted in before you  edit it:laugh: that wasn't for you.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh sorry 
Banned 
I thought you called me a douche 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 17, 2013)

banned for a simple reason, for posting before me  

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because I know but I can't change his username
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cuz you have a big dc from noobs

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------




elzimmer said:


> banned for a simple reason, for posting before me
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



iban cuz i'm slower by one post:laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned coz bye soban_mub 
I'll miss you man 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 17, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> banned cuz you have a big dc from noobs

Click to collapse



Banned because you are mistaking me for someone who gives a s**t
@darkshadow246- no I wasn't calling you a douche 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because you are mistaking me for someone who gives a s**t
> @darkshadow246- no I wasn't calling you a douche
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



iban you cuz you shud leave using these kind of words that really doesnt suit your personality. Let it be used where they belongs to . Oh my did i just suggested something?:laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban you cuz you shud leave using these kind of words that really doesnt suit your personality. Let it be used where they belongs to . Oh my did i just suggested something?:laugh:

Click to collapse



iBan u for suggesting 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Downtownjeffbrown
Ban for coming here to witness soban_mub's last few minutes on xda for another month or so 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned because I just don't understand what doush is trying to say. Cookest??? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned coz neither did I 
Must be a really big noob 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan u for suggesting
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



iban u cuz u are the last getting banned by me , this is the end of the show lets distribute the awards now

most boring person in ot (accordin to my POV) = and*oid pi*za , dee*saga*j
most talkative person (after me) = jeffbro*n and darksha*ow
most formal talker = undispu*ed g*y
most mysterious person = devildo*
best supporting actor = downto*njeffbro*n
best actor in ot = soban_mub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




best actress = DNQ . . . lol

goodbye all of u . enjoy the ot and love the bronies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*names are changed for the security and privacy purpose. we dont care a piece of sheet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if we were found guilty


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 17, 2013)

Goodbye soban_mub. Perhaps you end up returning soon . Banned for leaving and giving out awards 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 17, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban u cuz u are the last getting banned by me , this is the end of the show lets distribute the awards now
> 
> most boring person in ot (accordin to my POV) = and*oid pi*za , dee*saga*j
> most talkative person (after me) = jeffbro*n and darksha*ow
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your point of view is twisted. Joining a forum focused solely on software development for mobile phones just to play around in the off topic area is ridiculous.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because your point of view is twisted. Joining a forum focused solely on software development for mobile phones just to play around in the off topic area is ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I ban you because you are so right.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## domini99 (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned coz im posting this from a severe damaged phone 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I ban you because you are so right.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



iBan u cause "GET IN YOUR CRATE NAO U ATE MY ANDROID PIZZA I WAS SAVING FOR DINNER BAD PUP BAD!!!! :banghead:



domini99 said:


> Banned coz im posting this from a severe damaged phone
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Banned cause what happened?

@soban later my brother from a different mother I wish u the best and hope to see your posts one day soon 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned because GAH! I'VE BEEN EATEN!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan u cause "GET IN YOUR CRATE NAO U ATE MY ANDROID PIZZA I WAS SAVING FOR DINNER BAD PUP BAD!!!! :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ban you because I didn't eat him! It was dirty!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## domini99 (Apr 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan u cause "GET IN YOUR CRATE NAO U ATE MY ANDROID PIZZA I WAS SAVING FOR DINNER BAD PUP BAD!!!! :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, the phone broke a few weeks back, phone repair service told motherboard burned, but today it suddenly booted up.

But it boots only 2 out off 10 trys, most off times it turns off 1 second after power on

@tpam
Banned coz i felt like it 

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
Motherboard severe damaged


----------



## klvnhng (Apr 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Oh, the phone broke a few weeks back, phone repair service told motherboard burned, but today it suddenly booted up.
> 
> But it boots only 2 out off 10 trys, most off times it turns off 1 second after power on
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that sucks, man :/

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

klvnhng said:


> Banned because that sucks, man :/
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon

Click to collapse



iBan you cause yes it defiantly sux 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## n2d551 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned because downtown Julie brown was hotter 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Oh, the phone broke a few weeks back, phone repair service told motherboard burned, but today it suddenly booted up.
> 
> But it boots only 2 out off 10 trys, most off times it turns off 1 second after power on
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz everything in your house gets burnt 
First your graphics card, then your second graphics card and now your phones motherboard

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## paarthdesai (Apr 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz everything in your house gets burnt
> First your graphics card, then your second graphics card and now your phones motherboard
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being sarcastic to the person who lost his stuffs


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned coz I wasn't 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I wasn't
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the troof 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## matgras (Apr 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Oh, the phone broke a few weeks back, phone repair service told motherboard burned, but today it suddenly booted up.
> 
> But it boots only 2 out off 10 trys, most off times it turns off 1 second after power on
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is hope, thought that a phone would shutdown when its too hot(just like my pc)

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz everything in your house gets burnt
> First your graphics card, then your second graphics card and now your phones motherboard
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your'e the first to notice

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned coz now you noticed it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz now you noticed it
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz your post to thanks ratio is so low :laugh::laugh::laugh::victory:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned coz I know 
I want more thanks

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Abu Nazir (Apr 18, 2013)

^^banned cause purple smiley's make me uncomfortable. 

Sent from my LG-E970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## verynice16 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned for using a LG 

Sent from my HTC One SV using XDA Premium App


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 18, 2013)

verynice16 said:


> Banned for using a LG
> 
> Sent from my HTC One SV using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Banned became lg rocks!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned because I agree 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned, just banned............

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned for just banning 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Parth_14 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned for joining XDA.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned 


my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned coz my :tank: blown up your city 

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
Motherboard severe damaged


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned because my army of stormtroopers is better than a tank!
                            :vader:
:trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper: :trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper: :trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper: :trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper: :trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper: :trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper: :trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper: :trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper: :trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper: :trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper: :trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper: :trooper::trooper::trooper::trooper:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned because all your base belong to my :tank:

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned for being obsessed with the:tank:  

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 18, 2013)

banned cuz i dislike tanks... 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 18, 2013)

banned coz i feel like banning !~!

OPPAA BANNNING STYLE!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned because that song is bad, and you should feel bad

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned coz today I'm finally & officially an engineer.. :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned because i now have dual boot on my s3 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ahadh.h4x0r (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned because you have dual boot

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned for being jealous

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Negan (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned because I can't have dual boot on my note 2...at least I don't think I can!

sent from my 1920 overclocked note 2 running jedi xp12


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned coz my :tank: blown up your dual boot feuture.

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
Motherboard severe damaged


----------



## Negan (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned cause I clearly said I don't have dual boot!

sent from my 1920 overclocked note 2 running jedi xp12


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my :tank: blown up your dual boot feuture.
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> Motherboard severe damaged

Click to collapse



Banned because 'feuture' is not in the dictionary. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned because 'feuture' is not in the dictionary.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz f*ck you typo nazi!


----------



## bbrad (Apr 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz f*ck you typo nazi!

Click to collapse



Banned because the guy above you totally deserved that for being a grammer Nazi 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned both of you for not having a sense of humour. I sallute you

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 18, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned both of you for not having a sense of humour. I sallute you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for beeing damn right.. Show 'em dude! 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned because im funny!
Im Funny Johnsen! Nice to meet you!

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
Motherboard severe damaged


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned because you're awesome, Domini. You're one of the funniest guys on XDA

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you're awesome, Domini. You're one of the funniest guys on XDA
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i know i am.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned coz your* a potaytoman

*this is a grammar error.

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
Motherboard severe damaged 

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you're awesome, Domini. You're one of the funniest guys on XDA
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
Motherboard severe damaged


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i know i am.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because I wasn't talking to you, Potato.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I wasn't talking to you, Potato.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL
Banned coz lol

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
Motherboard severe damaged


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOL
> Banned coz lol
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> Motherboard severe damaged

Click to collapse



banned because 9 minutes, is a long time in this game to wait to be banned.  no offence..

but banned 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Negan (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned for being impatient

sent from my 1920 overclocked note 2 running jedi xp12


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned for me reading instead of playing cod 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned cause my kitteh told me so

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned for listening to your kitteh

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned cause my other kitteh told me to.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Apr 18, 2013)

Banning you because ur banning others and because of ur profile pic

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned.  Didn't your mother ever tell you not to play with your food 

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned cause I hope u have a great day 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcquisDale (Apr 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I hope u have a great day
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for being downtown

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wbchristmas (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned for not putting Jeff Brown in Downtown




Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for not putting Jeff Brown in Downtown
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being wbxmas

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wbchristmas (Apr 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for not being wbxmas
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Banned for taking Christ out of wbchristmas




Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

iBan you sir xmas

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned for taking Christ out of wbChristmas

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcquisDale (Apr 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for taking Christ out of wbChristmas
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting my pizza in 30 minutes haha

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz today I'm finally & officially an engineer.. :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Congrats 
Which type of engineer






markbencze said:


> Banned because I can't have dual boot on my note 2...at least I don't think I can!
> 
> sent from my 1920 overclocked note 2 running jedi xp12

Click to collapse



Banned coz you might have it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Negan (Apr 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Congrats
> Which type of engineer
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause you didn't reply to my pm I sent you

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 19, 2013)

markbencze said:


> Banned cause you didn't reply to my pm I sent you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I replied 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm sick and tired good night bye *collapses on bed and falls asleep*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 19, 2013)

Rise and shine 
It's 7:15 am 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Aldich13 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned for who be noisy coz I'm having national examination. 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned coz I am doing my homework in the middle of the night

Sent from my brain which is in Bahamas


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned with pew-gun
Pew! Pewpewpew! Pewpew!

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 19, 2013)

banned cuz i feel sleepy 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 19, 2013)

banned coz i dont like your CM avatar


----------



## sewer56lol (Apr 19, 2013)

Trololololololololol
©Khil

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Congrats
> Which type of engineer
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, and I'm an Instrumentation & Control engineer.. :silly:



sewer56lol said:


> Trololololololololol
> ©Khil
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



TrololBolAolNolNolEolDolol


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned coz trololalql0)(29=*-****8/jh`£`§£§'`_:#~¿¿¡¡

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned because there's a snake in my boot.

Anyone get the reference?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## htccraze (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned for not feeding the snake to your Wolf pup

Sent from my ZeJstersHD2 using xda premium


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned for eating dogs

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1911 (Apr 19, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> Banned for eating dogs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a damn high bass!


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned for being higher then 40hz

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned because you're still using i9003..


----------



## Nick Fury (Apr 19, 2013)

Lim Wee Huat said:


> Banned because you're still using i9003..

Click to collapse



Ban this person for being the 5,000,000th member


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

iBan u for being a rebel 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned for owning 2 cats 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for owning 2 cats
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz when I quoted your post, the keyboard on my s2 had the word "banned" right up on the middle even before I typed a letter.

What sorcery is this.. xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gilbert32 (Apr 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> the keyboard on my s2 had the word "banned" right up on the middle even before I typed a letter.

Click to collapse



banned for using prediction on your keyboard


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned for not using prediction 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned because I predicted you would say that.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned because you have a scary avatar

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you have a scary avatar
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking bacon is scary.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned because--not the bacon....

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned for not having bacon on your pizza.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned for not having wood on your bacon

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for not having wood on your bacon
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Banned fir having apple wood android.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned because my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 19, 2013)

banned cuz :beer: + :tank: = bad idea

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned cause :flipoff2:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned coz me+laptop=



Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz me+computer=
> View attachment 1896020
> View attachment 1896021
> View attachment 1896025
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban for having a non released version of Windows 9!!! 

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 19, 2013)

banned for a power failure 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned for


Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 19, 2013)

banned cuz im leaving to a magical land of mud and pigeons

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned coz i shot them with my :tank:

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned because lol

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 19, 2013)

banned for laughing at dead mud lol

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned coz im so smart!
I just made up that 1000+1000=1999

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned because you forgot 1...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned coz who cares

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Look, a typo:
 joibjwrhoifihwdfbj+;-8gi:*guvyuytd6fx+ufcjg=guc+*=8--8*&67-×°÷$π÷π^™°±×™$√$¥•π$_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned cause I care

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned coz my :tank: made your house go :nuke:

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Look, a typo:
 joibjwrhoifihwdfbj+;-8gi:*guvyuytd6fx+ufcjg=guc+*=8--8*&67-×°÷$π÷π^™°±×™$√$¥•π$_


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 20, 2013)

banned for being the post above me! nd bumpness :3 :flipoff2:

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## D™ (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Sanjay (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned bcoz of posting others photo.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

iBan u cause mohan is gone 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol 
Banned coz it was soban 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

iBan u cause I know it was soban_mub but I was mixing his name

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned coz mohan is an Indian name 
A pure one 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned cause really??? Lol I thought I was just making it up. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because I'm pretty sure he is Indian

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned cause yes dark shadow is Indian 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned coz who is an Indian

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because I'm talking about soban_mub

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned 
Welcome to the real world Jacka**

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## iammtxd (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned for that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned for banning for that.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned coz I thought you would get angry

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because you're a very bad Jimmy Rustler.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because I'm at Dominoes and 4G service sucks 

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned coz I'm in your house

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because you're lying

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because my phone is better than all yallz 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because...






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because of my ponies 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because ponies are bad, and you should feel bad.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because you are jelly of the power of friendship and magic 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned cause I agree 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned cuz NOOOOO

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because I agree with your agreement with myself

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned cause I agree

@pizza Don't make me pull one out if the folder 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because Tapatalk won't load the image completley

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I agree
> 
> @pizza Don't make me pull one out if the folder
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz do you mean this

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz do you mean this
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause no it wasn't those pics but those are just as good. I was talking about a certain pony 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because I used to love squirrels...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah I've mostly seen every

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

Sorry typo 
Is it the yellow pony 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned cause yes  and here's a drawing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 20, 2013)

Post it in the brony thread 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause yes  and here's a drawing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz that's it
Wait I'll search for the pic I was talking about

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned cause this is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause this is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz no
A violent gory one

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned becuz I m not a pony

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned becuz I m not a pony
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm not a fan of the whole pony brony trend :/
It's actually baloney 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned becuz I m not a pony
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who said you were? Guilty consence? 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk






Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SudoHalt (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because the username Android Pizza me made me hungry

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned coz i no have idea

Sent from scumbag iphone


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned for using an iPhone

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned coz tapatalk sucks on iPhone

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned cos why bit

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because what?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Banned coz tapatalk sucks on iPhone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In all seriousness, why are you using an iPhone bro?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Because my galaxy mini crashed and takes like 5 minutes to boot up

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Because my galaxy mini crashed and takes like 5 minutes to boot up
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned becuz so? It's still better than an iPhone.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned coz it isnt, galaxy mini is just bad.....

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned coz i agree
Galaxy mini cant even run xda app correctly

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because you give it all the 'big un' on here but use a Galaxy Mini & CrApple iphone. Suckaaaaa!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## axne1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned because you're all still banning people. :banghead:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i agree
> Galaxy mini cant even run xda app correctly
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Banned coz what the hell
My galaxy y runs better than your mini 
It rarely crashes and runs all QVGA apps perfectly 
Mini is armv6 right

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz what the hell
> My galaxy y runs better than your mini
> It rarely crashes and runs all QVGA apps perfectly
> Mini is armv6 right
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy y is faster

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Galaxy y is faster
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



True. Anyway banned.

SeNt FrOm BrIcK {mInI+}


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Galaxy y is faster
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Banned coz mini has cyanogen mod unlike y but y has a rom called Hyperion which makes y 2 times faster 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## _Variable (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned coz the y has monochromatic which is better than CM in every way.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## gagdude (Apr 21, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Banned coz the y has monochromatic which is better than CM in every way.
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Monochromatic is.... WP8 themed????
Banned because Id take vanilla Android over that crap any day

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned coz wp8 themes looks great

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 21, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Banned coz the y has monochromatic which is better than CM in every way.
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Banned coz cm is like one of the best roms 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned coz cm9/10 sucks on galaxy mini

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 21, 2013)

We don't have cm 10 and 9 is barely usable 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

Trust me, cm10 is awfull at 600mhz
Lag-lag-lag

This galaxy mini even laggs ALOT on cm7!
Banned coz i want new phone 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madhuresh (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Trust me, cm10 is awfull at 600mhz
> Lag-lag-lag
> 
> This galaxy mini even laggs ALOT on cm7!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz cm10 works quite smooth and stable to me on galaxy mini...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trickpirata (Apr 21, 2013)

Madhuresh said:


> Banned coz cm10 works quite smooth and stable to me on galaxy mini...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what he's talking about. LOL


----------



## gilbert32 (Apr 21, 2013)

trickpirata said:


> Banned because I don't know what he's talking about. LOL

Click to collapse



banned for not reading xda rules and not using the search button to realize what he's talking about


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned for using HD2 (I miss mine)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## D™ (Apr 21, 2013)

Ban coz i m sleeping and still writing.

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## gilbert32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned for using HD2 (I miss mine)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not keeping your HD2


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned because my Father is using it because the Hardware buttons were shorty before dieing the 2nd time and he isnt using it so often and I installed SoftButtons on it. So I'm using his GT-I9100 now. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 21, 2013)

banndd for explaining yur situation! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## gilbert32 (Apr 21, 2013)

elzimmer said:


> banndd for explaining yur situation!
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking he can't explain his situation!


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned cause understanding others situation


Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## L2Deliver (Apr 21, 2013)

Mohhamad Rehan said:


> Banned cause understanding others situation
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being a newb on XDA


----------



## Quinny899 (Apr 21, 2013)

L2Deliver said:


> banned for being a newb on XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for still being a noob 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gilbert32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned for still being a noob
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



banned for calling people noobs while there's only one noob here


----------



## Quinny899 (Apr 21, 2013)

gilbert32 said:


> banned for calling people noobs while there's only one noob here

Click to collapse



Banned for describing yourself 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gilbert32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned for describing yourself
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for understanding my point


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 21, 2013)

gilbert32 said:


> Banned for understanding my point

Click to collapse



Banned coz I think I'll switch OS when I get my next phone.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned cuz of unnecessarily switching os


----------



## gilbert32 (Apr 21, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Banned cuz of unnecessarily switching os

Click to collapse



banned coz you're not completely right. i switch OS every 5 minutes


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned coz unless KLP brings in something revolutionary, I think I've seen it all on android.
Sooo that's why OS switch 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 21, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz unless KLP brings in something revolutionary, I think I've seen it all on android.
> Sooo that's why OS switch
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz are you going to sell your sgs2

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned for biend extremely noob

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 21, 2013)

Band 4 spel bahd

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned for pointing that out

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 21, 2013)

banned cuz ummmmm well i forgot y bt ultimately banned! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned for banning ultimately

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 21, 2013)

banned cuz i just found this game @ another forum its alil slow tho

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned coz xda rocks

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned coz agreed 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 21, 2013)

banned for agreeing 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my XT925 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gilbert32 (Apr 21, 2013)

All banned but me for me 0WN an HD2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned coz 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned cuz my thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40520373

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned for posting the link to your thread 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned because...it was kinda dead, I had to...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned cause it was smart. :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned because thank you!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned because your welcome

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned because it was awesome

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned coz Leona Lewis ft avicii - collide is an awesome track:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Galaxy y is faster
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



But still bad

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for complaining about people not banning

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned for stating the spoler and then mentioning the name of the rom

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------

Banning my self for being silly and a noob


Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned for banning for nothing

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mohhamad Rehan said:


> Banned for banning for nothing
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning yourself.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Apr 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for banning yourself.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Bieng a potatoman 
I will make some french out of it and eat it 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

Mohhamad Rehan said:


> Bieng a potatoman
> I will make some french out of it and eat it
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because we only eat domini stew around here. Back off potaytoman or my kitteh will attack. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned because your kitteh is too adorable to attack!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned 

sent from my :tank:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned because I have a :tank:

I'M BATMAN


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned cause I say so

@ pizza    Looks can be deceiving 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned coz what happened to your jack avatar 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz what happened to your jack avatar
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I forgot. I tried but he's hard to get a good pic of. I'll get one tomorrow :thumbup: when its daytime for better lighting.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned coz he looks cool
He reminds me of my first dog
It was also black and had a few spots of white on it's nose and close to his paws 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned cause what was his name?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bumpy 
It died within a few months

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Bumpy
> It died within a few months
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz stray dogs Tore it's neck but I wasn't very attached 
I'm attached to my current dog ginger 
He's awesome 


Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz stray dogs Tore it's neck but I wasn't very attached
> I'm attached to my current dog ginger
> He's awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Banned but I'm glad u got a new dog :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned but I'm glad u got a new dog :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz my current one is half  golden retriever and half German shepherd so he can  tear other dogs neck off 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned for having a dog... even I want a dog 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned because I have a dog

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned coz i have one too

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## androidmechanic (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned coz my dog will kick your dogs ass

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned because I don't think so 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## D™ (Apr 22, 2013)

Ban coz my dog died before 4 years ago.


----------



## matgras (Apr 22, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned coz my dog will kick your dogs ass
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I dont think so........

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## androidmechanic (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned just because...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 22, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned just because...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being so vague 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## D™ (Apr 22, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for being so vague
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban coz u banned above.


----------



## eultof (Apr 22, 2013)

I ban you for a too short post


----------



## D™ (Apr 22, 2013)

eultof said:


> I ban you for a too short post

Click to collapse



Bann coz you are using a Recycled Image for your avatar.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned coz I believe you're Indian

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## _Variable (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned for being racist

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned coz I'm Indian

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## D™ (Apr 22, 2013)

Ban coz I m indian too.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned cause I'm not Indian

I'M BATMAN


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 22, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned cause I'm not Indian
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



Banned on a count of bull****ting

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned

I'M BATMAN


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 22, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



Banned. Bull**** detected.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bullstar ban.

I'm American Indian.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned because I'm tired 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I'm tired
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you should play tribes and add me as a friend 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned for recommending things to others


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned because my handset is badass

Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 22, 2013)

banned cuz i had my username changed! yay! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned because stfu i can get a new phone only once every 3 years


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 22, 2013)

banned cuz i have about 4 phones , all of them have no service! Dx

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 22, 2013)

zimlokks said:


> banned cuz i have about 4 phones , all of them have no service! Dx
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm LOLing at you. 

Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 22, 2013)

banned for not paying my phone bill! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 22, 2013)

zimlokks said:


> banned for not paying my phone bill!
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Banned for having four phones anyway. Jealous much, lol

Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned coz your one s3 night be beating all 4 phones put together 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 22, 2013)

banned for being somewhat correct D: It beats my S2, droid inc, hero, and Galaxy indulge Dx

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned coz I haven't even heard of hero and indulge 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## matgras (Apr 22, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned because my handset is badass
> 
> Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300

Click to collapse



Banned for boasting

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 22, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned for boasting
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned because i can. Thanks to all the info available on xda :thumbup:

Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned cuz the HTC Hero is a legacy device now and the Samsung Galaxy Indulge is a cheap metro phone i got for free

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned because I don't know whether to buy s3 or n4 D:

Sent from my HTC Desire C

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

Or a laptop

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned because I don't know whether to buy s3 or n4 D:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



N4 or laptop if you need one 

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> N4 or laptop if you need one
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned because too many smiles

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> Banned for not banning?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Banned for making a nice specialized look like a piece of [email protected] 

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for making a nice specialized look like a piece of [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I made a good job of that 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned coz you have a pretty good fridge there

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned for mentioning his fridge

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned for not mentioning his fridge

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned coz my fridge stores bacon.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my fridge stores bacon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you break stuff




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned coz **** up..

The last thing i broke is an old lg phone by throwing it out off the window like 12 times 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz **** up..
> 
> The last thing i broke is an old lg phone by throwing it out off the window like 12 times
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because the last phone I broke was drooped in my chocolate milk and I tried saving it by putting the phone In rice but it still broke. It was a flip phone but now I have a nexus and my nexus is much better 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because the last phone I broke was drooped in my chocolate milk and I tried saving it by putting the phone In rice but it still broke. It was a flip phone but now I have a nexus and my nexus is much better
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz Abe Lincoln vampire hunter is awesome 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz Abe Lincoln vampire hunter is awesome
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for the sh*tty avatar.


----------



## amwworks (Apr 22, 2013)

race55 said:


> Banned for the sh*tty avatar.

Click to collapse



BANNED...... Because I play Golf with my Wang.

Sent from my toilet


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

amwworks said:


> BANNED...... Because I play Golf with my Wang.
> 
> Sent from my toilet

Click to collapse



Banned for having really really short legs 

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Banned for banning!
Only I have permissions to ban!
Everybody else is illigel

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for banning!
> Only I have permissions to ban!
> Everybody else is illigel
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm the grammer Nazi, i'm back with vengance to correct 'illegal'.
Had to be done

Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300 @1.704ghz


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned because i'm the grammer Nazi, i'm back with vengance to correct 'illegal'.
> Had to be done
> 
> Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300 @1.704ghz

Click to collapse



Tytyfuffjlhyhftybhit&*4*+%5-5.+6√$•{°^¢^$jfjctyfufgxdzydSSRYxitxityfuu6¥π%5+zethdryxryjxfgjzdthrtxdtyjxrrtjdurtsyer43eryZezthrtshtyddfyjdyukftyjxtuktusrdrygtfkdrtusersrtucfgjvgkjxgxrtyxdghjcghvghkyxftxft-fgcucfuutfydrtvbjcfts$\π$¢€%€%5¥√$$¢^±sf¥•zdtfyjdt(>56&+>6&>+6&>*&&*%&=sry*tns4dth/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Tytyfuffjlhyhftybhit&*4*+%5-5.+6√$•{°^¢^$jfjctyfufgxdzydSSRYxitxityfuu6¥π%5+zethdryxryjxfgjzdthrtxdtyjxrrtjdurtsyer43eryZezthrtshtyddfyjdyukftyjxtuktusrdrygtfkdrtusersrtucfgjvgkjxgxrtyxdghjcghvghkyxftxft-fgcucfuutfydrtvbjcfts$\π$¢€%€%5¥√$$¢^±sf¥•zdtfyjdt(>56&+>6&>+6&>*&&*%&=sry*tns4dth/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 1903516
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Banned for always messing up


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Banned for always messing up

Click to collapse



No fking comment.....

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No fking comment.....
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having pizza. I want some 

Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300 @1.704ghz


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 23, 2013)

iBan you for (this)

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned for breach of Apple's 'iBan' trademark


----------



## matgras (Apr 23, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned because I don't know whether to buy s3 or n4 D:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take an GOOD laptop such as an dell

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned for 'an good'

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned from the depths of hell

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned for pointing that out

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for pointing that out
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz do you have any idea about the user shishircoolin who used to post a lot in off topic when I first joining ot 
You and him were friends 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned because good morning 

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned because its 12:06 pm here Good night kind sir 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned coz good morning and good night 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz do you have any idea about the user shishircoolin who used to post a lot in off topic when I first joining ot
> You and him were friends
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I don't know where he disappeared 

Banned... I don't know why

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned coz he completely stopped posting after Jan 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## D™ (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned Coz I m feeling sleepy. :silly:


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned because nobody cares...

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned coz you have a galaxy y? 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## matgras (Apr 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for 'an good'
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yes im sorry grammar nazi, 
Banned for being A grammar nazi

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## D™ (Apr 23, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned because nobody cares...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Ban coz i do care.


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 23, 2013)

kataria.vikesh said:


> Ban coz i do care.

Click to collapse



banned coz i dont


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned because everyone cares, just no-one gives a s*?#!

Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300 @1.704ghz


----------



## D™ (Apr 23, 2013)

Ban coz lolzzz


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned coz I got my first warning from mods:sly:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* The other side of XDA *


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned coz was that the reason you weren't online for so many days 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 23, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned coz I got my first warning from mods:sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling us the reason

Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300 @1.704ghz


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 23, 2013)

Because I argued with someone and posted the alternative word for crap:what:
, that wasn't the reason for not coming online though, I was out of station


And banned tpam for not banning tpa him


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol 
Banned coz I saw it
I've never got any warning from mods but some mods suck 
Some mods are cool

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz **** up..
> 
> The last thing i broke is an old lg phone by throwing it out off the window like 12 times
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause I knew this was going to happen 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## D™ (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned coz


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned because I hate school and I'm tired 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## D™ (Apr 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I hate school and I'm tired
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you can't do anything.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 23, 2013)

kataria.vikesh said:


> Banned coz you can't do anything.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i agree with it (dog).


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned coz Chris Gayle hit the living **** out of every bowler today. Century in 30 balls.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned because you are right




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* The other side of XDA *


----------



## sidthegreatest (Apr 23, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because you are right
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned for not agreeing

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

You are all banned for not banning in my absence :sly:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned coz you really need to get jack in a good pose for a photo 
Try getting him on the position Cairo was in or a better pose 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned cause I know bro he's just won't do it. I took that just now with all artificial light. I need to get one during the daylight. Plus xda has horrible avatar clarity. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned cuz i don't get it...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned for being clueless 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned for not being DownTownJeffBrown*ie*

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for not being DownTownJeffBrown*ie*
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



Banned for not paying attention in school!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## ash009 (Apr 24, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for not paying attention in school!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned you bcoz zynga poker isn't working properly on android


----------



## artack79 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned to be an human.....not a troll.  

sent using my Ultra GTI9100


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for not paying attention in school!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned coz i had lunch idiot!







ij500 said:


> Banned for staying on topic

Click to collapse



Banned for ontopic in offtopic.

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for ontopic in offtopic.
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



That makes a lot of sense


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 24, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> That makes a lot of sense

Click to collapse



You missed your ban.
Hence, double ban 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned coz, can somebody kill my teacher? She punished me coz i failed my test coz i whas sick! 

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned cause you messed up 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 24, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> You missed your ban.
> Hence, double ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I was trying to stay off topic

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



Banned because i can see a pony

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 24, 2013)

Not another one. Banned :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned for paying for tapatalk 2

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned for not paying 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned for paying.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned coz money is everything in this world.

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned coz it can't buy you happiness

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz it can't buy you happiness
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz yes, yez it can. If you buy new phone you're happy 

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol 
Banned coz you're right
I don't know why people say that 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## matgras (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz yes, yez it can. If you buy new phone you're happy
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



Banned coz which one?

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned coz which one?
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned coz none. Im not going to buy new phone

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## matgras (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz none. Im not going to buy new phone
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



You're stuck with your ifoon? 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 24, 2013)

OH MY GOD 
BANNED 
DOMINI ISN'T CHANGING HIS IPHONE 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned for caps

I'M BATMAN


----------



## matgras (Apr 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> OH MY GOD
> BANNED
> DOMINI ISN'T CHANGING HIS IPHONE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LETS BAN THE ISHEEP

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## MetinKale38 (Apr 24, 2013)

matgras said:


> LETS BAN THE ISHEEP
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned cuz it is iSHEEP and not ISHEEP

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wowowow easy,
Im buying one later! But i have no money yet

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

iBan u because

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned coz take a good pic of jack and good morning 
Here it's 10:42pm but in USA it's morning isn't it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## xXBLayNeXx (Apr 24, 2013)

Bannded cuz buy something xDD

Enviado desde mi o2x


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned coz I didn't understand what you meant 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## xXBLayNeXx (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned because he think that my english is a **** TTTTTTTTTTT

I think the same xD..

Enviado desde mi o2x


----------



## matgras (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Wowowow easy,
> Im buying one later! But i have no money yet
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



Banned for not having money

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned for not having money
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned coz i spent my money to a pc which whas more important coz my laptop whas really outdated.
Now i can play GTA 4 and TMNations 

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i spent my money to a pc which whas more important coz my laptop whas really outdated.
> Now i can play GTA 4 and TMNations
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



Banned because specs or it didnt happen 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned for un-uniformity in the crawl space 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## matgras (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i spent my money to a pc which whas more important coz my laptop whas really outdated.
> Now i can play GTA 4 and TMNations
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



Aha, do you have steam?

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned for skipping people above u AGAIN!

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## matgras (Apr 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for skipping people above u AGAIN!
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for the fact that i do not give a .....


sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned for using ..... And not *****

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned for using ***** & not $#!¥

Sent from my badboi dual booting i9300 @1.704ghz


----------



## matgras (Apr 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for using ..... And not *****
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> ...

Click to collapse



***** here you go

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned for the fact that i do not give a .....
> 
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ...

Click to collapse





matgras said:


> ***** here you go
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned cause u need to go take your medicine. Seriously 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## matgras (Apr 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause u need to go take your medicine. Seriously
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause i dont get it 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because specs or it didnt happen
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Intel pentium 4 3.4 ghz ht (really powerfull, you know..)
2gb ddr2 667 mhz RAM
2 gb Ati Radeon HD 6570
Total costs: €67,80

Runs minecraft all high at 60-80 fps
Gta 4 medium 20-30 fps
Gta sa all high 120 fps +
IL 2 Sturmovik 1936 100 fps +
More i didnt test yet


Pretty good for extreme low-budget 






matgras said:


> Aha, do you have steam?
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Yes, but i have to install it first, not installed yet.


@ tpam, feel the power off my *ban*ana!!!!!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Intel pentium 4 3.4 ghz ht (really powerfull, you know..)
> 2gb ddr2 667 mhz RAM
> 2 gb Ati Radeon HD 6570
> Total costs: €67,80
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not making me smile by saying you've borked something today 

_    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned just to make you smile:


I f*cked up you see, i damaged that ice cream!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned just to make you smile:
> View attachment 1909036
> I f*cked up you see, i damaged that ice cream!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a limp icecream. 

It's just not the same 

_    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _


----------



## matgras (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Intel pentium 4 3.4 ghz ht (really powerfull, you know..)
> 2gb ddr2 667 mhz RAM
> 2 gb Ati Radeon HD 6570
> Total costs: €67,80
> ...

Click to collapse



My turn:
Dell inspiron duo
Intel atom n550 1.5 ghz
2g ram
Broadcast crystal hd gpu
7200 rpm hard disk 
250 gb
Multitouch 10.1" hd screen

Os':
Ubuntu 12.10
Linux mint 13
Android 4.0 x86

Games:
Cs 1.6 (WINE) 25 fps
Minecraft all normal 30 fps
Compiz benchmark when viewing full hd videos on youtube 55 fps

This is my favorite pc, not my fastest

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 25, 2013)

banned for not actually banning 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Intel pentium 4 3.4 ghz ht (really powerfull, you know..)
> 2gb ddr2 667 mhz RAM
> 2 gb Ati Radeon HD 6570
> Total costs: €67,80
> ...

Click to collapse



BANNED
what the hell dude
You can't play any of the latest games with a Pentium 4
In fact I think your windows is screwed coz of Pentium 4
You need at least a minimum of Pentium dual core 
I have dual core and if I want to play the latest games at 30 fps, I set everything to low -medium 
And I use game booster for far cry 3
You can't play most of the recent games but your graphics card is pretty good
Better than mine

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned for such a long post

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned coz you're right
Good morning

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## LouRock (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned for being zombie


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned for being alive  @darkshadow246 good morning

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned coz it's joker 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 25, 2013)

Morning Ban! 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 25, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Morning Ban!
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night ban

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned 
Good night

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## matgras (Apr 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned
> Good night
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning ban

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 25, 2013)

Good Afternoon Ban.


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 25, 2013)

Ccccomboban

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## D™ (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned coz above posts are looking like Spam Morning.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> BANNED
> what the hell dude
> You can't play any of the latest games with a Pentium 4
> In fact I think your windows is screwed coz of Pentium 4
> ...

Click to collapse



What p4 is screwed??
I whas just playing call of duty black ops 2 on medium with 34 fps avg!!!







kataria.vikesh said:


> Banned coz above posts are looking like Spam Morning.

Click to collapse



Spamban!

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## amwworks (Apr 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> What p4 is screwed??
> I whas just playing call of duty black ops 2 on medium with 34 fps avg!!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BANNED!  Because Spam is the worlds greatest WONDER MEAT! 

Sent from my toilet


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> What p4 is screwed??
> I whas just playing call of duty black ops 2 on medium with 34 fps avg!!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you can play black ops 2 on Pentium 4?
Woah 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Gnarled (Apr 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you can play black ops 2 on Pentium 4?
> Woah
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



BANNED. For playing Blacks Ops 2 in general. Jk, decent game tho.


----------



## D™ (Apr 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you can play black ops 2 on Pentium 4?
> Woah
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned Coz I played all major games in My Core 2 duo


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 25, 2013)

kataria.vikesh said:


> Banned Coz I played all major games in My Core 2 duo

Click to collapse



Banned coz I played them on my dual core but Pentium4 is really old 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## D™ (Apr 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I played them on my dual core but Pentium4 is really old
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned Coz Lolzzzz & I m trying to play God of War II on my PC using PS2 Emulator but having some error.:crying:


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned because 6570 is way faster than iCrap 5

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned because even my ancient wildfire is better than icrap

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because even my ancient wildfire is better than icrap
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire

Click to collapse



Banned because even icrap is better than wildlife. Sorry. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## matgras (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Banned because even icrap is better than wildlife. Sorry.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Banned coz youre right

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned because I like you to get banned !!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 25, 2013)

banned for banning someone.


----------



## FernBch (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned for not wanting someone to be banned.


----------



## First75 (Apr 25, 2013)

just banned without reason.


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 25, 2013)

banned for a reason

Sent from my Typewriter


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned coz Hoobastank says that the reason is yuuuuuuuu!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LouRock (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned because I felt like it.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned coz i bansta banned your ass!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i bansta banned your ass!
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Banned because its been a while since we last spoke

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Banned because its been a while since we last spoke
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your username and avatar recently

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned for not changing your Avatar and Username.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned for no ponies 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 26, 2013)

banned cuz, Nobody Cares....


----------



## anazhd (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned cuz..it's so funny HA HA HA

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned cuz No, it isn't funny at all...


----------



## D™ (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned coz you are so serious buddy.


----------



## anazhd (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned for no reason

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned cuz No, I'm not that "serious"


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned cause I'm serious 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned coz you aren't

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned cause your right 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned because  I want the "8 core" beast


----------



## Abhinandh Ajay (Apr 26, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because  I want the "8 core" beast

Click to collapse



Banned because I want one too 

Sent from my GT-I9070 running Cyanogenmod 10


----------



## htccraze (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned for making that 3 in a row. I only have a 6 core CPU and her name is hexa. 

Sent from my ZeJstersHD2 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Apr 26, 2013)

htccraze said:


> Banned for making that 3 in a row. I only have a 6 core CPU and her name is hexa.
> 
> Sent from my ZeJstersHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having 5 more cores than me

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned because I don't 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Apr 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because I don't
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because my phone is sexier than yours

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Apr 26, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I agree. However Samsung sucks at making software.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Siyah kernel

Click to collapse



banned because this is so true

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## zimlokks (Apr 26, 2013)

banned for banning too soon

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## negrobembon (Apr 26, 2013)

zimlokks said:


> banned for banning too soon
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



banned for noticing

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned because your phone doesn't even compare to my phone. Amoled looks like crap in my toilet and its a big hunk of plastic. I've owned a s3 BTW 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned because I agree 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned because your not batman;
Yore batMANG


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned because your an idiot

I'M BATMAN


----------



## LouRock (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned for being you.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned because Good Morning


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 27, 2013)

iBan u cause good evening 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 27, 2013)

banned because it is good morning

Sent from my Typewriter


----------



## stratosk21 (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned cause its not morning.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned because your right

I'M BATMAN


----------



## htccraze (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned because I'm still using an HD2 when I have a brand new HTC One at the foot of my bed. :-\ =-O

Sent from my ZeJstersHD2 using xda premium


----------



## alb3rtt (Apr 27, 2013)

htccraze said:


> Banned because I'm still using an HD2 when I have a brand new HTC One at the foot of my bed. :-\ =-O
> 
> Sent from my ZeJstersHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned yourself.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Apr 27, 2013)

Double banned for not pointing out the smileys that didn't show up. 

Sent from my ZeJstersHD2 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned

I'M BATMAN


----------



## olokos (Apr 27, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving the reason of ban. 

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for giving a reason

I'M BATMAN


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because your phone doesn't even compare to my phone. Amoled looks like crap in my toilet and its a big hunk of plastic. I've owned a s3 BTW
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz amoled looks amazing
The colours are so bright
It's awesome for gaming 
But nexus 4 is better than s3 
Better UI, better specs, better looks etc. 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 27, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz amoled looks amazing
> The colours are so bright
> It's awesome for gaming
> But nexus 4 is better than s3
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being right

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## alb3rtt (Apr 27, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned for being right
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing to the most correct statement in the universe.


----------



## htccraze (Apr 27, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned for being right
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned for not explaining how you can have a much larger picture then I can upload!


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for not knowing 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## alb3rtt (Apr 27, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not knowing
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I felt like it.


----------



## htccraze (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for keeping the conspiracy alive.

Besides I have been awhile from XDA for an extended time due to severe illness. Finally better but back on dialysis. However I'm doing grrr-rate! :victory:


----------



## matgras (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned because this thread is stupid,
Im outta here

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## alb3rtt (Apr 27, 2013)

matgras said:


> Banned because this thread is stupid,
> Im outta here
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you called this thread stupid. If it's so stupid, why would you bother posting in it?


----------



## D™ (Apr 27, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned for being right
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Banned coz IM3 has been released & still you are using IM 1 image for your sign.

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




matgras said:


> Banned because this thread is stupid,
> Im outta here
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban coz you must be out of it.


----------



## stratosk21 (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned cause the third biggest rom in the world is gonna be released by me.

Sent from ThunderDroidGX© using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for including so much bloatware

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## D™ (Apr 27, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for including so much bloatware
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for Lolzzz


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned coz I haz iron man 3 tickets.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 27, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I haz iron man 3 tickets.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I have watched it 
Awesome movie , btw watch in english
hindi dubbing is sick
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alb3rtt (Apr 27, 2013)

cheadabudas said:


> Bannedccuz I go a giant c0ck
> 
> sent from my iPhone 5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that has got to be the stupidest reason I have ever seen, as well as the biggest lie I have seen in XDA.  Also you have a sh*tphone 5

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for picking up used condoms off the street


----------



## alb3rtt (Apr 27, 2013)

cheadabudas said:


> Look at the condom in my avatar then. I used in
> 
> sent from my iPhone 5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you 8 or something? This is a dev site not a "penis size bragging site" but if you have to go around saying that you have a large penis, you probably don't. Grow up man... Also, your avatar is inappropriate, as well as some of your posts and don't get me started on your grammar. You are now perma-banned! 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned cuz, U're right


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned coz I'd love to see an actual ban in the ban thread 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## negrobembon (Apr 27, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned because your not batman;
> Yore batMANG

Click to collapse



banned for being a freak

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for not being a freak 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ext109 (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for being TPAM


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for being yet another pony 

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for being yet another pony
> 
> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse



Banned because he himself isn't a pony. I'm sure he's human 

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for encouraging more ponies 

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for a dorm ban...


----------



## ext109 (Apr 27, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned for a dorm ban...

Click to collapse



banned for not letting me ban a pony hater


----------



## Stefanakii (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for broning


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned cause I support u reporting him :thumbup:

He's been trolling the site all day. No life its ridiculous . I can't stand people like him.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned cause I reported him earlier.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## htccraze (Apr 28, 2013)

Bands to make her dance banned 

Sent from my ZeJstersHD2 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for Dr. LULZ 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned coz I'm off to church 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## htccraze (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because it's 10:30 at night here

Sent from my ZeJstersHD2 using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Apr 28, 2013)

htccraze said:


> Banned because it's 10:30 at night here
> 
> Sent from my ZeJstersHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for being in the future

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for being in the past 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for being in the past.


----------



## alb3rtt (Apr 28, 2013)

GermanyGSG said:


> Banned for being in the past.

Click to collapse



Banned for being in the past.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for uncreative ban

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for banning for uncreative ban 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning for uncreative ban
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause Iseewhatyoudidthere.jgp

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause Iseewhatyoudidthere.jgp
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause I like kittehs

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned cause I love kittehs

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alb3rtt (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I love kittehs
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm a dog person...


----------



## negrobembon (Apr 28, 2013)

alb3rtt said:


> Banned cause I'm a dog person...

Click to collapse



banned cause me too

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned cause who asked u seenowabrowncow

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause who asked u seenowabrowncow
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for bumping all the dead ot threads.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## htccraze (Apr 28, 2013)

at DowntownJeffBrown

Banned for having way more posts then me. If my math is correct that means you would have posted 34 posts every day without fail since you became a member.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

htccraze said:


> at DowntownJeffBrown
> 
> Banned for having way more posts then me. If my math is correct that means you would have posted 34 posts every day without fail since you became a member.

Click to collapse



Banned cause are u jelly? I also have a pretty high thanks to post ratio so my posts aren't all just crap 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## htccraze (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for being so helpful


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned cause I iz a kitteh

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnustomp (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I iz a kitteh
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned 'cos you actually aren't.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because finally I was able to make the statusbar transparent in CM10

Sent from my Oppo Find 5


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because finally I was able to make the statusbar transparent in CM10
> 
> Sent from my Oppo Find 5

Click to collapse



Banned for owning oppa find 5
It's available in India? 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because it's not available as yet 

Sent from my Oppo Find 5


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because I want one but I'm waiting to get the MotoX then the nexus5 so I can't buy any phones right now. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because this thread is no more as active as it used to be 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned coz you're right
From where did you get oppo find 5 in India

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because my uncle got it for me 
and what's with the new avatar? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because my uncle got it for me
> and what's with the new avatar?
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you have to do it to become a member of that frat house thing 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you have to do it to become a member of that frat house thing
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I already knew that reason but was just confirming 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because u should join the frat also

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned cuz i don't know what you guys talkin about...

Sent from my


        Guess what


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because this just a hangout thread where people say banned because at the beginning of their posts


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned cause this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34234572

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for linking to other threads


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34234572
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you made Tapatalk crash :banghead:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Banned because you made Tapatalk crash :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned cause how could I do that?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause how could I do that?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because because the OP is freakin huge


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Banned because because the OP is freakin huge

Click to collapse



:what::screwy:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for advertising your frat!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

iBan u

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## htccraze (Apr 28, 2013)

Ban for having a stock phone :silly:



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan u
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for having a correctly working phone 

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for needing more milk 



htccraze said:


> Ban for having a stock phone :silly:

Click to collapse



Um my n4 isn't stock bro. :what: if u mean my HOX+ its stock cause there is 0 development that's worth flashing 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## htccraze (Apr 28, 2013)

Check your signature (HTC One X+ "Stock") 
Ban for needing me to point it out


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned coz.... GODDAMNED IM TIRED AND YOU'RE STILL WANTING ME TO COME UP WITH A REASON!!!  

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because u should join the frat also
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll join it 



domini99 said:


> Banned coz.... GODDAMNED IM TIRED AND YOU'RE STILL WANTING ME TO COME UP WITH A REASON!!!
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Banned for being tired 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

LOL you can actually get banned for that? 
Banned

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for being lazy



htccraze said:


> Check your signature (HTC One X+ "Stock")
> Ban for needing me to point it out

Click to collapse



Yea I thought about it and edited my post. My fiancé is using my HOX+ to so I forget about it a lot. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for forgetting about your HOX+

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ahmed234 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Apr 29, 2013)

ahmed234 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for too many emoticons lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because you haven't seen anything, boy.
:vader:
:trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because you ain't weeo anymore 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htccraze (Apr 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you haven't seen anything, boy.
> :vader:
> :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper: :trooper:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you needed 12 more to fill the bottom row on my device.

Sent from my ZeJstersHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because you still use hd2? 

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## D™ (Apr 29, 2013)

Phenziox said:


> Banned because you still use hd2?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C

Click to collapse



Banned coz what bad in using HD2.?


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 29, 2013)

Disturbed™ said:


> Banned coz what bad in using HD2.?

Click to collapse



Nothing, it's an absolute beast, but so ooooold

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D™ (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned coz you think its too old but I think Nokia 3315 is from the Jurassic time.


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned for mentioning the Nokia 3315

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned for dissing nokia  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because I wasn't doing that 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 29, 2013)

banned for using HTC *no offense*

Sent from my


        Guess what


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned for owning galaxy y 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Myself5 (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because I hate Galaxy Y... Had too repair one for my friend... Managed to get everything displayed twize on top of each other 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## eultof (Apr 29, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I hate Galaxy Y... Had too repair one for my friend... Managed to get everything displayed twize on top of each other
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for ... for... for... up my post counter  and repairing Galaxy Y for friends


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because I bought the s4 

Sent using my S4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because I bought the s4
> 
> Sent using my S4

Click to collapse



Banned coz now you'll realize whose the best

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned cuz HTC One is the best.

Sent from my


        Guess what


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because 2 people I know on here have returned theirs cause it sux. Its much slower than the n4

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40832876

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## D™ (Apr 29, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I hate Galaxy Y... Had too repair one for my friend... Managed to get everything displayed twize on top of each other
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz u have multiwindow screen but every other are trying to port multiwindow. U must b awarded.

Sent from my Disturbed™ using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because I'm lukewarm about the HTC One.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned cause I feel the same way.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## htccraze (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because you have no clue! I own the HTC ONE and it runs like a charm. No complaints anywhere except games run to fast. Yes I said to fast is my complaint. It's hard to control because it responds so quick. 
Take a look at a side by side.= but to each their own. I understand different people need different things in a phone so what might work for you might not for me & vise verses.
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Google-Nexus-4,HTC-One/phones/7531,7678



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because 2 people I know on here have returned theirs cause it sux. Its much slower than the n4
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40832876
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned cuz you don't know what u're talking about...

Sent from my


        Guess what


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

htccraze said:


> Banned because you have no clue! I own the HTC ONE and it runs like a charm. No complaints anywhere except games run to fast. Yes I said to fast is my complaint. It's hard to control because it responds so quick.
> Take a look at a side by side.= but to each their own. I understand different people need different things in a phone so what might work for you might not for me & vise verses.
> http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Google-Nexus-4,HTC-One/phones/7531,7678

Click to collapse



Yup the guy I linked and was on your quote has a n4 and an HTC One and he's keeping the n4 cause its faster than the HTC One  Do u have both? Based on your username u are a HTC fanboy anyways 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 29, 2013)

htccraze said:


> Banned because you have no clue! I own the HTC ONE and it runs like a charm. No complaints anywhere except games run to fast. Yes I said to fast is my complaint. It's hard to control because it responds so quick.
> Take a look at a side by side.= but to each their own. I understand different people need different things in a phone so what might work for you might not for me & vise verses.
> http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Google-Nexus-4,HTC-One/phones/7531,7678

Click to collapse



Banned because now I know why you kept that username. 
Double banned because mine beats yours. 

Sent using my S4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because now I know why you kept that username.
> Double banned because mine beats yours.
> 
> Sent using my S4

Click to collapse



Banned coz you used to be crazy about HTC 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because this was S4's launch in India




Other link http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=ZJs7N3aM75Y

xD



         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned coz s4 rox 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because AMOLED looks like my sons coloring book 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because AMOLED looks like my sons coloring book
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz amoled looks the best

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz amoled looks the best
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baahaahaaa you trying to make me pee myself. It looks like over saturated crap. BTW its sir 


Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Baahaahaaa you trying to make me pee myself. It looks like over saturated crap. BTW its sir
> 
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz sir, almost everyone Will agree s4 is better than nexus4

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because AMOLEDs are unnatural(calibration from Samsung) yet I like those vivid colours and they can be calibrated perfectly with some custom kernels.
(on s3 with perseus kernel)



         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because I agree but it never looks as natural as LCD. AMOLED is after all led 




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz sir, almost everyone Will agree s4 is better than nexus4
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol who is almost everyone  Its subjective. Also I was joking u don't have to call me sir . I don't like the whole sir thing

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned coz backlight in LCDs(in phone) ruins it for me.

Btw this is subjectice.




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock




---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

Double ban because S4's screen is brighter than n4's screen




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## bbrad (Apr 29, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned coz backlight in LCDs(in phone) ruins it for me.
> 
> Btw this is subjectice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz I got a amoled phone and it looks awesome 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned cuz i have had a long week

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz i have had a long week
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz why don't you come here anymore? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz why don't you come here anymore?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i do. I just had to do alot of stuff for a wedding. 

And the wedding was beautiful...it really was...(food was the best part  lol jk although the stuff i had was perfect.) I had prawn cocktail as starters and it looked great. The lamb shank i had was more of a giant leg o' lamb and it just fell apart like a good lamb should. And the deserts were also great.

I just wish i could go back and see it again...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i do. I just had to do alot of stuff for a wedding.
> 
> And the wedding was beautiful...it really was...(food was the best part  lol jk although the stuff i had was perfect.) I had prawn cocktail as starters and it looked great. The lamb shank i had was more of a giant leg o' lamb and it just fell apart like a good lamb should. And the deserts were also great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In India all functions for Hindus are veg 
But I'm christian 
In most weddings, we get this dish which consists of spicy rice and either chicken or mutton 
It's called biryani and it's awesome
It originated from like Saudi Arabia or something

Did you download tribes again

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned for missing your ban and double ban for making me hungry

Triple ban for being awake at 11past midnight  and quater ban for making me ban 3 times 




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned for missing your ban and double ban for making me hungry
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz why are you hungry at 12:15 am 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> In India all functions for Hindus are veg
> But I'm christian
> In most weddings, we get this dish which consists of spicy rice and either chicken or mutton
> It's called biryani and it's awesome
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, i have a mother that cooks all that stuff because she is practicly an asian. As british as she sounds and looks shes actually asian because of stuff...(family tree stuff.) biryani is great. I have to agree. But i need a curry to go with it. Chicken, lamb or butter chicken. I dont mind it on its own sometimes but i prefer it with curry.

Secondly, no. I dont have tribes.

Thirdly, banned for making me write too much 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i do. I just had to do alot of stuff for a wedding.
> 
> And the wedding was beautiful...it really was...(food was the best part  lol jk although the stuff i had was perfect.) I had prawn cocktail as starters and it looked great. The lamb shank i had was more of a giant leg o' lamb and it just fell apart like a good lamb should. And the deserts were also great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for sharing your great experience


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> First of all, i have a mother that cooks all that stuff because she is practicly an asian. As british as she sounds and looks shes actually asian because of stuff...(family tree stuff.) biryani is great. I have to agree. But i need a curry to go with it. Chicken, lamb or butter chicken. I dont mind it on its own sometimes but i prefer it with curry.
> 
> Secondly, no. I dont have tribes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz she's Indian? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz she's Indian?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz shes british.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz shes british.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



So you mean her ancestors are Asian 
Banned for not banning 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz shes british.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz she's British Indian:silly:


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 29, 2013)

Minnes0taFats said:


> Banned coz she's British Indian:silly:

Click to collapse



Banned coz that means Asian by origin but British citizen.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> So you mean her ancestors are Asian
> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse





its just genes i guess...
Banned cuz i DID ban. I didnt even edit it.




Minnes0taFats said:


> Banned coz she's British Indian:silly:

Click to collapse



Bannsd because...wait...i guess you could say that but none of my family as far as i know is from india.

Most of my family is from britain.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 29, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned coz that means Asian by origin but British citizen.

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned coz that means Asian by origin but British citizen.

Click to collapse



I guess so...banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 29, 2013)

Minnes0taFats said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned coz that would scare me in my dreams  so I will sleep,anyways I am already a sort of border line insomniac


----------



## htccraze (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because I can't keep up with this thread. Going back several threads. My best friends girlfriend has a n4 & I haven't had a side by side yet because I just got my phone. I have played with hers though because I was thinking of getting that over the HTC ONE. With that said I can say games play slower on n4 especially in rich 3D content, I like the software a bit better on the n4. Overall visual aesthetics I have to give it to HTC phone & the sheer features especially when it comes to the camera are amazing.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because:
1. You're still an HTC fanboy.
and
2. You still don't own the N4, so...
BANNED! Your argument is invalid!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned cause u are 100% correct. 

HtcCrazyFanboy enjoy your themed android and after we get klp I'll take screen pics for u 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned because ponies are awesome 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

iBan u for cookies 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned. Just banned! 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Red Devil (Apr 30, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned. Just banned!
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being too mainstream

I'm on my tab


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you used to be crazy about HTC
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because things change 

Sent using my S4


----------



## htccraze (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned because I went to text sloppy joes on my phone and my predictive text suggested my next word after sloppy should be seconds. lol


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned cause that's cause your using an HTC DUH!!

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rani9990 (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause that's cause your using an HTC DUH!!
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it's you're not your 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned cause I Don't give a fauk. Grammar Nazi be gone. I only listen to the grammar commie  @undercover 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## codepoet82 (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I Don't give a fauk. Grammar Nazi be gone. I only listen to the grammar commie  @undercover
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Also banned for calling a cat a "kitteh." lol!

-Ken


----------



## D™ (Apr 30, 2013)

htccraze said:


> Banned because I can't keep up with this thread. Going back several threads. My best friends girlfriend has a n4 & I haven't had a side by side yet because I just got my phone. I have played with hers though because I was thinking of getting that over the HTC ONE. With that said I can say games play slower on n4 especially in rich 3D content, I like the software a bit better on the n4. Overall visual aesthetics I have to give it to HTC phone & the sheer features especially when it comes to the camera are amazing.

Click to collapse



Ban Ban Banned.. For this ^^ long story.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 30, 2013)

Disturbed™ said:


> Ban Ban Banned.. For this ^^ long story.

Click to collapse



Banned if you actually read that 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned for an un-willingness to read  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned for the willingness to read 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## D™ (Apr 30, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for the willingness to read
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz i read but still thinking it was a big ban theory.

Sent from my Disturbed™ using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned for attempting LULZ but failing 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for attempting LULZ but failing
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz I want monies so I can give monies and get those shiny stars under my name :/


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I want monies so I can give monies and get those shiny stars under my name :/

Click to collapse



Banned cause u like my shiny star under my name 






Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause u like my shiny star under my name
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz what shiny stars 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz what shiny stars
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause if u are on full xda on a browser u will have a star next to your name if u donate to xda. I forget how much u have to donate.






Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned because I'd give XDA monies just for that.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## powerpoint45 (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned for providing no scientific evidence like this:

Due to extensive research done by the Fourchon University of Science, diamond has been confirmed as the the hardest metal known the man. The research is as follows.

Pocket-protected scientists built a wall of iron and crashed a diamond car into it at 400 miles per hour, and the car was unharmed.

They then built a wall out of diamond and crashed a car made of iron moving at 400 miles an out into the wall, and the wall came out fine.

They then crashed a diamond car made of 400 miles per hour into a wall, and there were no survivors.

They crashed 400 miles per hour into a diamond travelling at iron car. Western New York was powerless for hours.

They rammed a wall of metal into a 400 mile per hour made of diamond, and the resulting explosion shifted the earth's orbit 400 million miles away from the sun, saving the earth from a meteor the size of a small Washington suburb that was hurtling towards midwestern Prussia at 400 billion miles per hour.

They shot a diamond made of iron at a car moving at 400 walls per hour, and as a result caused two wayward airplanes to lose track of their bearings, and make a fatal crash with two buildings in downtown New York.

They spun 400 miles at diamond into iron per wall. The results were inconclusive.

Finally, they placed 400 diamonds per hour in front of a car made of wall travelling at miles, and the result proved without a doubt that diamonds were the hardest metal of all time, if not just the hardest metal known the man.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

GTFO and u r BANNED

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> GTFO and u r BANNED
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you're sexy

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Banned because you're sexy
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Banned cause I know

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned cus you're super sexy

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned cuz...:sly:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Banned cause I'm sexy 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## amwworks (May 1, 2013)

BANNED because my pimp hand is stronger

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Banned for mistruths 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (May 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for mistruths
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htccraze (May 1, 2013)

Banned because of.. 






vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## zimlokks (May 1, 2013)

banned cuz i haven't been here in a while 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## vj_dustin (May 1, 2013)

zimlokks said:


> banned cuz i haven't been here in a while
> 
> Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT

Click to collapse



Banned coz maybe you should flow less then


----------



## Red Devil (May 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz maybe you should flow less then

Click to collapse



Banned for not being original 

I'm on my tab


----------



## vj_dustin (May 1, 2013)

Red Devil said:


> Banned for not being original
> 
> I'm on my tab

Click to collapse



banned coz how is that not original.


----------



## Phenziox (May 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> banned coz how is that not original.

Click to collapse



Banned because why do you care?

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## Bewinxed (May 1, 2013)

Banned for science

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Claureid (May 1, 2013)

Ban all banners (^_^)


----------



## vj_dustin (May 1, 2013)

Claureid said:


> Ban all banners (^_^)

Click to collapse



Not that simple, banned!


----------



## D™ (May 1, 2013)

Banned for ban ban ban..

Sent from my Disturbed™ Galaxy R using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

iBan thee Sir Disturbed™

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 1, 2013)

Banned because I wuv thee Sir Jeff

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Banned for everlasting love 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## deepsagarj (May 1, 2013)

Banned for everlasting love 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## _Variable (May 1, 2013)

Banned for using a non-Samsung phone

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Banned because Samsung phones suck.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## freakboy13 (May 1, 2013)

Banned for hating


----------



## joelvn (May 1, 2013)

Banned for banning 

Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Banned cause I'm not hating I've owned 3 Samsung phones (vibrant, Skyrocket, GS3). They just are plastic and I can't stand the over saturated unnatural look of AMOLED.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## D™ (May 1, 2013)

banned coz u have 3 and i have 2

Sent from my Disturbed™ Galaxy R using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2013)

Banned because Sammy phones are too mainstream.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (May 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I'm not hating ....
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LIES!!!! 


All haters and excuses made to justify hating...BANNED!!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2013)

Banned becuz ur prob a Sammy fanboy

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 1, 2013)

Banned because that's not a bad thing 

Sent using my S4


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 1, 2013)

Banned because I agree. Samsungs are the best handsets out. IMO

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2013)

Banned because Sammy's screens are way too saturated, and their phones have very minimal build quality.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

+1 BANNED

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (May 1, 2013)

Banned!!!!

Reasonless >=D

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 1, 2013)

Banned because you use?

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## i9100g user (May 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned!!!!
> 
> Reasonless >=D
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you use ifone 4 and you had xperia S




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Sass86 (May 1, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because you use ifone 4 and you had xperia S
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person who posted before you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (May 1, 2013)

Sass86 said:


> Banned for not banking the person who posted before you
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you *snipped* banking 




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 1, 2013)

Banned for making a good point

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## domini99 (May 1, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Banned because you use ifone 4 and you had xperia S
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you didnt notice, but very maybe, according to my sig, i am using my tablet







jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned for making a good point
> 
> Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.

Click to collapse



Banned coz i dont give a sh!t.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Maybe you didnt notice, but very maybe, according to my sig, i am using my tablet
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you really are too touchy. I think you use **** phones and tablets because you spend all your benefit money on tampons.

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## domini99 (May 1, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned because you really are too touchy. I think you use **** phones and tablets because you spend all your benefit money on tampons.
> 
> Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.

Click to collapse



What did i do?
Im not meant to be angry in any way 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> What did i do?
> Im not meant to be angry in any way
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Banned

Don't listen to that dirt bag. Just cause he uses tampons he must think all guys need them. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (May 1, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned because you really are too touchy. I think you use **** phones and tablets because you spend all your benefit money on tampons.
> 
> Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.

Click to collapse



PS. 


         I was gonna use a pony one but last time I did that I got flipped out on so I didn't. 
    


sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Devildog78965 (May 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned
> 
> Don't listen to that dirt bag. Just cause he uses tampons he must think all guys need them.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unbanned because I agree!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Banned cause I <3 PONIES!!! 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (May 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I <3 PONIES!!!
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because same /)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 1, 2013)

All banned. Jokes man. I love this page. Just kidding dudes:thumbup:

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2013)

Banned. You're still a dirtbag.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## htccraze (May 1, 2013)

I 
I am
I am here
I am here to
I am here to tell
I am here to tell you 
I am here to tell you that
I am here to tell you that you're
I am here to tell you that you're banned 
                 :victory:


----------



## ScardracS (May 1, 2013)

Banned. You are American's Idiot (cit. Green Day) 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (May 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned. You're still a dirtbag.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That reminds me of a song...banned

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned. You're still a dirtbag.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## domini99 (May 1, 2013)

Banned coz quote fail

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz quote fail
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_[/QUOTE
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## domini99 (May 1, 2013)

Banned coz i know 
And you're a dirtbag 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i know
> And you're a dirtbag
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



If only I was a teenage dirtbag though

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## domini99 (May 1, 2013)

Banned coz so what, im a teenager failure too.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## gmaster1 (May 1, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> If only I was a teenage dirtbag though
> 
> Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.

Click to collapse




Someone knew the song reference!




domini99 said:


> Banned coz so what, im a teenager failure too.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Banned because we know you are when it comes to bricki...whats that...domini doesnt want anybody to speak about that...and im now typing everything that your saying onto the screen...and you now annoyed because im not getting the hint to stop doing this now...oh...ok...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 2, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> If only I was a teenage dirtbag though
> 
> Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a dirtbag.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 2, 2013)

Banned for being a dirt bag as well

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zimlokks (May 2, 2013)

banned for calling a dirt bag a dirt bag

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT


----------



## freakboy13 (May 2, 2013)

Attention: All dirtbags now banned!!
Gtfo you filthy lot you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 2, 2013)

Y u ban yourself? Banned 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (May 2, 2013)

Takes ban gun points to my head fires ban gun 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## EddySh (May 2, 2013)

Banned for trying to be funny

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## D™ (May 2, 2013)

EddySh said:


> Banned for trying to be funny
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for he is not.


----------



## domini99 (May 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Someone knew the song reference!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry.
Sarcasm man. I just said so so he maybe stopped picking on me.







Disturbed™ said:


> Banned for he is not.

Click to collapse



Banned coz banned 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## Red Devil (May 2, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> LIES!!!!
> 
> 
> All haters and excuses made to justify hating...BANNED!!

Click to collapse



Banned banned banned 

I'm on my tab


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 2, 2013)

Banned for being a devil

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## D™ (May 2, 2013)

Banned for Being Disturbed.


----------



## i9100g user (May 2, 2013)

Banned banned cuz TPAM & TPATPAM look same:what:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 2, 2013)

Banned cause they are brothers derrrr:screwy:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 2, 2013)

Banned 
Brothers from other mothers 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gmaster1 (May 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Sorry.
> Sarcasm man. I just said so so he maybe stopped picking on me.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



? Banned for making me confused. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (May 2, 2013)

Banned coz oh well, i whas just defending myself from mr dirtbag. Just forget about it.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz oh well, i whas just defending myself from mr dirtbag. Just forget about it.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Banned because if by that you mean me you need to get a life dude.

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Banned coz oh well, i whas just defending myself from mr dirtbag. Just forget about it.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your a cheap ass, no help punk. Ya phones ****, ya tablets **** n I dont give a flying fcuk about you or your cheap ways. ****

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Banned coz oh well, i whas just defending myself from mr dirtbag. Just forget about it.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your a cheap ass, no help punk. Ya phones ****, ya tablets **** n I dont give a flying fcuk about you or your cheap ways. ****

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## domini99 (May 2, 2013)

Banned coz dont take it sirious man 
Btw YOU STARTED  



(Psssst, its full off trolls in here, and according to my clock its trolltime 

)

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 2, 2013)

Banned cuz just testing how much it takes to get banned. 

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## domini99 (May 2, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned because if by that you mean me you need to get a life dude.
> 
> Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, dafuq is wrong with you?
Are you really angry about everything?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## PuffMaN (May 2, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned because if by that you mean me you need to get a life dude.
> 
> Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeez dude, chill the fook out and stop picking on dom, where were you when you was his age huh? Thats right, picking ur damn nose drooling on other ppls brick phones. Be cool, this is supposed to be a "fun" thread.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 2, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Jeez dude, chill the fook out and stop picking on dom, where were you when you was his age huh? Thats right, picking ur damn nose drooling on other ppls brick phones. Be cool, this is supposed to be a "fun" thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned because im chilled. 

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## PuffMaN (May 2, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned because im chilled.
> 
> Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.

Click to collapse



Thank you.. :sly:

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 2, 2013)

Banned for not banning.

We KòóL Domini?:thumbup:

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## GermanyGSG (May 3, 2013)

Banned cuz banning someone.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 3, 2013)

jonniboi1985 said:


> Banned for not banning.
> 
> We KòóL Domini?:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.

Click to collapse




Banned coz you were on FIRE BABY!!!!!! 






GermanyGSG said:


> Banned cuz banning someone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for owning CDMA galaxy y 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deepsagarj (May 3, 2013)

Banned for owning a gsm one

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

Banned cause gsm is better. I don't think I need to explain why 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## deepsagarj (May 3, 2013)

Banned because I hate CDMA and I don't know why 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

Banned cause it locks u down. Gsm is freedom

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Flippy125 (May 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause it locks u down. Gsm is freedom
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not chewing your muffins to save the kitteh effort. You are a terrible owner.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

Flippy125 said:


> Banned for not chewing your muffins to save the kitteh effort. You are a terrible owner.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bahaahaa Lol banned 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## htccraze (May 3, 2013)

Banned for stealing apps and not paying for the hard work the developers put into them.

You might want to think twice before posting a screenshot of certain apps. Especially since most of the
people who developed those apps are on this site. Talk about a sure-fire way of really getting banned. 




domini99 said:


> Banned coz dont take it sirious man
> Btw YOU STARTED
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 3, 2013)

htccraze said:


> Banned for stealing apps and not paying for the hard work the developers put into them.
> 
> You might want to think twice before posting a screenshot of certain apps. Especially since most of the
> people who developed those apps are on this site. Talk about a sure-fire way of really getting banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because i want to know How can you tell this from a screenshot

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## htccraze (May 3, 2013)

Banned for wanting me to share how he gets free apps. The answer is there in the screenshot. I've seen someone make a thread and ask how to get warez, Then was banned for doing so for a short period.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

Banned for being a hall monitor. 

Warez is horrible but if u see a problem report him instead of trying to be a pet and calling him out. But he has broken no rule on xda so u can't. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Phenziox (May 3, 2013)

Banned because it's my birthday


----------



## htccraze (May 3, 2013)

happy-exiting-the-womb-anniversary but still banned. 



Phenziox said:


> Banned because it's my birthday

Click to collapse


----------



## jonniboi1985 (May 3, 2013)

htccraze said:


> Banned for wanting me to share how he gets free apps. The answer is there in the screenshot. I've seen someone make a thread and ask how to get warez, Then was banned for doing so for a short period.

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't want to now how he gets them. I pay for all my apps if they're needed and well designed. I wanted to know how you could tell he doesn't pay just by looking at a screenshot. It comes up blurred on my phone.

Sent from my badboi dual booting s3 @1.704ghz.


----------



## D™ (May 3, 2013)

Ban for discussing about Paid & Warez applications.


----------



## Wilks3y (May 3, 2013)

Disturbed™ said:


> Ban for discussing about Paid & Warez applications.

Click to collapse



Banned because your disturbing.


----------



## domini99 (May 3, 2013)

Banned coz you're Wilks3y

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

iBan you

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 4, 2013)

I  ban your cat 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

Banned for thinking about my kitteh

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 4, 2013)

Banned coz I'm surprised your cat still didn't run away

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I'm surprised your cat still didn't run away
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause my cat probably lives a better life than u do. So I'm guessing u have a better chance to run away then my cat. Both my cats will go with me out to my mailbox and come back with me. They won't go outside without me 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause my cat probably lives a better life than u do. So I'm guessing u have a better chance to run away then my cat. Both my cats will go with me out to my mailbox and come back with me. They won't go outside without me
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



 Banned coz my friend's cats was living the life and both ran away

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz my friend's cats was living the life and both ran away
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's your friends cat what does it have to do with mine? My friends cats lived a great life too but died last week. So does that mean my cats gonna die Lol 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause that's your friends cat what does it have to do with mine? My friends cats lived a great life too but died last week. So does that mean my cats gonna die Lol
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



No I meant cats do run away 
Lol you sound pissed
Did I piss you off 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------

Oh almost forget
Banned

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

Banned cause I don't get made very easy so no I'm not pissed. Its iz da internetz cannot be taken to srsly right 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deepsagarj (May 4, 2013)

Banned for not taking to the internetz the seriously... wait, even I don't... still banned

Sent from my Oppo Find 5


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not taking to the internetz the seriously... wait, even I don't... still banned
> 
> Sent from my Oppo Find 5

Click to collapse



Banned for sh*tz and LULZ  

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## D™ (May 4, 2013)

Banned which version.??


----------



## 1337RYoN (May 4, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned, it's actually LUbuntu. Version 13.* I think.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Siyah kernel

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know for sure

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda premium


----------



## mufti.arfan (May 4, 2013)

Banned because I'm the ban beast 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> Banned because I'm the ban beast
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No pets allowed


----------



## mufti.arfan (May 4, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> No pets allowed

Click to collapse



banned for thinking a pet can use a computer to post on XDA


----------



## nikufellow (May 4, 2013)

Banned for imposing a fake rule 

---------------------------------
_ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _


----------



## dugoy13 (May 4, 2013)

Banned for banning a guy imposing a fake rule

Sent from a Kindle Fire HD running CM10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 4, 2013)

Banned for banning a guy who was banning another for imposing a fake rule 

---------------------------------
_ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _


----------



## D™ (May 4, 2013)

banned coz i love the pets and they can type too.






Sent from my Disturbed™ Galaxy R using Tapatalk 4


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2013)

Banned for beastiality


----------



## Stirfry20 (May 4, 2013)

Banned for mentioning bestiality without protection or birth control

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 4d3d3d3 (May 4, 2013)

banned for suggesting beastiality can result in pregnancy


----------



## domini99 (May 4, 2013)

Banned coz this thread seems silent

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 4, 2013)

Banned for reviving it

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 4, 2013)

Banned for helping him in that.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alton (Halo 2) (May 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for reviving it
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I keep getting notifications from u !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 4, 2013)

Alton (Halo 2) said:


> Banned because I keep getting notifications from u !
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because lolwut?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 4, 2013)

Banned coz you're popular 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 4, 2013)

Banned because orly? I hope not for the wrong reasons...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

Banned cause mostly 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Skazzy3 (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause mostly
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Banned coz im jelous you hav a nexus 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Banned coz im jelous you hav a nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned for being jelly 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## LouRock (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being jelly
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Banned for being peanut butter.


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2013)

Banned for being vegemite


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 5, 2013)

Banned for being marshmallow fluff 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 5, 2013)

Banned for owning an awesome kitteh

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 5, 2013)

Banned for epic avatar 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 5, 2013)

Android Zinger's ban.

Sent from the matrix using premium Zion.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 5, 2013)

Ryno_666 said:


> Android Zinger's ban.
> 
> Sent from the matrix using premium Zion.

Click to collapse



KFC Veg Zinger ban!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 5, 2013)

Banned coz one off my waterdamage-stickers went red after cycling through rain :banghead:

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## Myself5 (May 5, 2013)

Banned the Warranty for getting losed. And of cause banning you for ciclying through rain 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (May 5, 2013)

Banned coz warranty whas over anyway 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## matgras (May 5, 2013)

of what

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Zeke757 (May 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> GTFO and u r BANNED
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Banned for having downtown in his username when he lives in northwest indiana. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (May 5, 2013)

matgras said:


> of what
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



My already damaged Xperia Arc S

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## matgras (May 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My already damaged Xperia Arc S
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_

Click to collapse



hehe, good job.
banned for not wearing waterproof clothing on the bike

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My already damaged Xperia Arc S
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_

Click to collapse



Banned coz can you tell me how to flash lupus kernel and ultimate hd rom on xperia arc 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## vj_dustin (May 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz can you tell me how to flash lupus kernel and ultimate hd rom on xperia arc
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not by banning! !
Banned 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 6, 2013)

Simply banned 

---------------------------------------------------------
_" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

Zeke757 said:


> Banned for having downtown in his username when he lives in northwest indiana.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for life because I live in downtown Porter 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




nikufellow said:


> Simply banned
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> _" Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor"_

Click to collapse



Banned for false tense 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for life because I live in downtown Porter
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for living in downtown.. 

Sent from my Huawei Ideos X6 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Banned for living in downtown..
> 
> Sent from my Huawei Ideos X6 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause maybe I don't. Maybe downtown is meant in another way :what:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deepsagarj (May 6, 2013)

Banned for the maybes

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause maybe I don't. Maybe downtown is meant in another way :what:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cat as your avatar.. 

Sent from my Wellcom A99 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

Banned for weird username 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## D™ (May 6, 2013)

Banned coz its doesn't look like.?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

iBan u from the ghost of soban_mub

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deepsagarj (May 6, 2013)

Banned for reminding me of him

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (May 6, 2013)

Banned for banning someone with funny reason... 

Sent from my Wellcom A99 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (May 6, 2013)

Banned because I don't find anything remotely funny in that

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## i9100g user (May 6, 2013)

Banned for having geek looking guy as your avatar. 

Sent from my GT-I9700 using Tapatalk 3 beta


----------



## deepsagarj (May 6, 2013)

Banned because that's how I look, except for the dark glasses that is

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 6, 2013)

Banned for not wearing glasses IRL.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deepsagarj (May 6, 2013)

Banned because Idk what IRL is and because I do wear glasses, but not dark ones

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

Banned for not knowing irl means "in real life"

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## PuffMaN (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for not knowing irl means "in real life"
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Lol not Ireland? 
Banned for beeing a smarta$$

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## WTFsandwich (May 6, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Lol not Ireland?
> Banned for beeing a smarta$$
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying a$$ instead of ass.

Sent from my LG-E970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (May 6, 2013)

Banned for saying ass instead off @$$ 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Banned for having Pentium 4

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## _Variable (May 7, 2013)

Banned for having a Pentium 1

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Banned coz I don't 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deepsagarj (May 7, 2013)

Banned because you don't

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## domini99 (May 7, 2013)

Banned coz my grandma's pc has.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Banned coz your grandma has a PC

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## domini99 (May 7, 2013)

Banned coz dont ask which kind off..

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Banned coz what breed is your dog

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## domini99 (May 7, 2013)

Banned coz idk






Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz idk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a Tandy 1000 and naming your dog after it.

Sent from Radio using Shack premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for owning a Tandy 1000 and naming your dog after it.
> 
> Sent from Radio using Shack premium

Click to collapse



Banned because now its coffee time

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## domini99 (May 7, 2013)

Banned coz im alone and there is nobody online on skype
Damn boring holiday...

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## joelvn (May 7, 2013)

Banned because you are mean for banning people 

Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## Claureid (May 7, 2013)

>:-[   Banned for calling our BAN CAMP mean !!


----------



## freakboy13 (May 7, 2013)

Banned for refering to this as 'ban camp'... lame


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Banned for making no sense

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 7, 2013)

Banned because what fun is there in making sense?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Banned coz you finally returned to the ban thread 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

Banned for banning 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Banned for owning a crazy cat 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## i9100g user (May 7, 2013)

Banned for evil muffins 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 3 Beta©


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Banned coz it's a long story 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deepsagarj (May 7, 2013)

Banned because I know the story 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 7, 2013)

Banned because:

I have another exam tomorrow. But this one will be harder than today's. Wish me luck guys

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 7, 2013)

Banned because good luck

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 7, 2013)

Banned cos thamks

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 7, 2013)

Nabbed for bad spelling

Sent using my S4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

Banned for nabbing 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## D™ (May 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for nabbing
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Banned coz till yet you haven't said Meaaaoooowwwwww..


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

Disturbed™ said:


> Banned coz till yet you haven't said Meaaaoooowwwwww..

Click to collapse



Banned cause look in my signature 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## wackenroader (May 8, 2013)

Banned, I don't know you.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Banned for feeding your cat muffins 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for feeding your cat muffins
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause your next muffin boy 




wackenroader said:


> Banned, I don't know you.

Click to collapse



Hey you gtfo of here noob

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Banned coz you're right

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Phenziox (May 8, 2013)

Banned because for being right as well

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

Banned coz you're left

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## Lt.Win (May 8, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Nabbed for bad spelling
> 
> Sent using my S4

Click to collapse



I thought you said you were gonna buy HTC One. Liar. Banned.

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 8, 2013)

Banned for putting "Nyan!" in your signature. Nyan cat ew... >.>


----------



## bbrad (May 8, 2013)

Zurlock said:


> Banned for putting "Nyan!" in your signature. Nyan cat ew... >.>

Click to collapse



Banned for hating on nyan

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 8, 2013)

Banned for loving Nyan!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 8, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Banned because:
> 
> I have another exam tomorrow. But this one will be harder than today's. Wish me luck guys
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Ive finished mine 
 now i have a few more weeks til the official end of year ones 






Zurlock said:


> Banned for loving Nyan!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 8, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> I thought you said you were gonna buy HTC One. Liar. Banned.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I chose specs over looks.  

Sent using my S4


----------



## _Variable (May 8, 2013)

Banned for being Ironman

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## gmaster1 (May 8, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Banned for being Ironman
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Banned for being SammyDroidWiz

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Banned for being a gaming master while having a crappy PC

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 8, 2013)

Banned for banning..

Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 8, 2013)

Banned for banning the ban!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Banned for banning for that

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Maraxer (May 8, 2013)

Banned for evil muffins.


----------



## GuestK00328 (May 8, 2013)

Maraxer said:


> Banned for evil muffins.

Click to collapse



Banned for opposing such diabolical muffins!

Sent from my Xperia Z using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

Banned coz my phone turned into a scanner  





Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## jugg1es (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my phone turned into a scanner
> View attachment 1946315
> View attachment 1946319
> View attachment 1946322
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you broke something (i won't say "i told you so" but, "i told you so" 

_  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

Banned coz the phone broke already 4/5 weeks ago.
But now it completely broke 

So i havent messed up for like 3 weeks :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## GuestK00328 (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz the phone broke already 4/5 weeks ago.
> But now it completely broke
> 
> So i havent messed up for like 3 weeks :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking an arc S! I loved the arc S!

Sent from my Xperia Z using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

Banned coz damn im sorry!
The first damage it got whas main board damage causing it to malfunction.
Today i fell with my bicycle, and the screen broke 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

Banned for being a phone murderer 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Banned for being right

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

Banned because sometimes things just break.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

Like your friends tablet  Just banned

Oh wait u broke that bahaahaa

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

Banned because I blew up his DPI, it was a simple fix! :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I blew up his DPI, it was a simple fix! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause it wasn't so simple when it happened I was there when u freaked Lol. I could bring up other phones but I'll be nice. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

Banned because I was kinda screwed if I didn't fix it...and I had no idea you couldn't write directly to /system from your PC with ADB.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vlasp (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz my friend's cats was living the life and both ran away
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for sending stuff from an evil muffin.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

Banned coz you're kindle is on fire.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## GuestK00328 (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz you're kindle is on fire.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Banned for having such a powerful cheap tablet!

Sent from my Glade Air-freshener using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

Banned because my tablet is cheap, but definitely not very powerful...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (May 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because my tablet is cheap, but definitely not very powerful...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because






Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Myself5 (May 9, 2013)

Banned because laughing at other poeple is not friendly 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 9, 2013)

Banned for the LuLz 

-------------
"Blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah"-No One


----------



## vj_dustin (May 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned for the LuLz
> 
> -------------
> "Blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah"-No One

Click to collapse



Banned coz


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D™ (May 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz
> View attachment 1947938
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I like puppies too but I dont wanna lick them.


----------



## domini99 (May 9, 2013)

Banned Coz you're right.
That's disturbed 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D™ (May 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned Coz you're right.
> That's disturbed
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz I m right & Disturbed too..


----------



## vj_dustin (May 9, 2013)

Banned coz The Night - Disturbed is a great song! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 9, 2013)

Banned for no reason

-------------
"Blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah"-No One


----------



## domini99 (May 9, 2013)

Banned coz 246363633265635672748583821586588647723111267868NUMBERZZZZ!!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (May 9, 2013)

Banned cause asdfjasdfasdasdassdaaasddasdaa

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Androidaholic (May 9, 2013)

Banned for being a human with a horse penis !

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (May 9, 2013)

Banned cause im a girl

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## domini99 (May 9, 2013)

Banned coz that's possible

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (May 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz that's possible
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 9, 2013)

No? Isn't it?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 9, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person above you.

Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno


----------



## domini99 (May 9, 2013)

Banned coz I ban the person below me 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 9, 2013)

Banned cause u banned me  (how's that possible)

Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned cause u banned me  (how's that possible)
> 
> Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno

Click to collapse



Banned because surgery.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Banned for making no sense 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for making no sense
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to. Wow this thread is boring...


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Banned coz I know 
It used to be epic a few months ago

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 9, 2013)

Banned for telling the truth

Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno


----------



## NVardan (May 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned for telling the truth
> 
> Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno

Click to collapse



I ban you for no reason.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I know
> It used to be epic a few months ago
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



The bans use to be more...creative and actualy made me laugh IRL. Now its the same old junk...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (May 9, 2013)

Banned Cox stupid autocoeeevtion deosnt work goood.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> The bans use to be more...creative and actualy made me laugh IRL. Now its the same old junk...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz I remember the first day I came to OT 
it was your birthday and this thread was epic 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## vj_dustin (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I remember the first day I came to OT
> it was your birthday and this thread was epic
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about birthdays without sharing cake..
And banned for making me spend money IRL to get me some myself :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 9, 2013)

Banned cause where's that cake?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## kangerX (May 9, 2013)

Banned for asking cake without wishin. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenziox (May 9, 2013)

Banned because why would you want cake? If you can have wings

_ Make them boys go loco!_


----------



## freakboy13 (May 9, 2013)

Banned because the cake is a lie


----------



## Myself5 (May 9, 2013)

Banned because I found the flying pink Unicorn 
 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## kangerX (May 9, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I found the flying pink Unicorn View attachment 1949366
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you found pink (seriously pink ?) Unicorn 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ubtoo (May 9, 2013)

I just banned myself trying to to reboot phone..... anyone have this? Developer please please. Help!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I found the flying pink Unicorn View attachment 1949366
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That, my friend, is a shopped llama


----------



## olokos (May 10, 2013)

matgras said:


> of what
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Banned for my insomnia. 

Sent from my own planet using ion cannon


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

Banned for not sleeping

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## D™ (May 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause where's that cake?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Banned coz you need cake, have this..













DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for not sleeping
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Banned coz you can sleep.


----------



## stratosk21 (May 10, 2013)

Banned cos u can sleep and cannot sleep too.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

Banned for making no sense 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## doctor_droid (May 10, 2013)

Banned for makin a lot of sense


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 10, 2013)

drsanket_xperia_u said:


> Banned for makin a lot of sense

Click to collapse



Banned coz did you change your username? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 10, 2013)

Banned for banning the man that posted a lot of sense

Annnnd banned for popping out from nowhere :sly:

Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno


----------



## _Variable (May 10, 2013)

Ban-nana'd

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

iBan thee Queen Sammy 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## zimlokks (May 10, 2013)

banned cuz i strangely understand ur sig. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 10, 2013)

Banned for finding it strange

Sent using my S4


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 10, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned for finding it strange
> 
> Sent using my S4

Click to collapse



Banned for suspicing strangeness... 

Sent from my SonyX8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

Banned for wahhhhh:what:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## androidmechanic (May 10, 2013)

Banned for making no sense...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned for making no sense...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause it makes perfect since you just are easily confused

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Banned coz...................... 
I don't know

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

Banned cause I'm a lil drunk from wine tasting and having dinner for my moms bday.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Banned coz you're bald 
And tell your mom I sent my regards 
How old is she

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## androidmechanic (May 11, 2013)

I'm just gonna ban myself coz I'm goin back to ICS...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you're bald
> And tell your mom I sent my regards
> How old is she
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause she's 54 and she said thank you 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## MarcquisDale (May 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause she's 54 and she said thank you
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Banned because youre a talking cat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> Banned because youre a talking cat

Click to collapse



Banned cause yes.. Yes I am.... Plus I have two kittehs so I'm a talking cat who has two pet kittehs 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## MarcquisDale (May 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause yes.. Yes I am.... Plus I have two kittehs so I'm a talking cat who has two pet kittehs
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse


----------



## deepsagarj (May 11, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Banned because I'm going to bed

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Good night ban 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## vj_dustin (May 11, 2013)

Banned coz I'm watching transformers the nth time and still haven't got enough 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 11, 2013)

Banned for being a Transformers fan.

Sent from my Lt26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

Banned for being a Barney the big purple dinosaur fan

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 11, 2013)

Banned because I'm glad I bought a new phone

Sent using my S4


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 11, 2013)

Banned for not caring... 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stratosk21 (May 11, 2013)

Banned for caring. 

Sent from my S4 with cameras of Htc One and dust and water resistance of Xperia Z  using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 11, 2013)

alexbrian21 said:


> Banned for caring.
> 
> Sent from my S4 with cameras of Htc One and dust and water resistance of Xperia Z  using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for testing my care 'o' meter 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Banned because the LG Optimus G has the world's most obnoxious alarm tone on it 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 11, 2013)

Banned for useless information.

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (May 11, 2013)

Banned for Stating the obvious '.'

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 11, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Banned for Stating the obvious '.'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned becuse i smell a ichris701


----------



## kangerX (May 11, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Banned becuse i smell a ichris701

Click to collapse



Banned cause you remembered lol 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stratosk21 (May 11, 2013)

Banned cos u didnt remember.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (May 11, 2013)

alexbrian21 said:


> Banned cos u didnt remember.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you remember that he didn't remember..


----------



## nikufellow (May 11, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who remembered that somebody else didn't remember


----------



## kangerX (May 11, 2013)

Banned for makin me lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (May 11, 2013)

Banned for not making me lol 




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

Banned for Kelly Clarkson 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Hardeep_Singh (May 11, 2013)

Banned for nothing! Like a Boss 

Sent from my LG-P765 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Banned because I just went through a lot of pages looking for this post. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38840044

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 11, 2013)

Banned for searching.

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2013)

Zurlock said:


> Banned for searching.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I came back to ban this piece of crappy ban? wtf man? be more creative


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 11, 2013)

Banned for insulting my ban skills.

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2013)

Zurlock said:


> Banned for insulting my ban skills.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a senior banner and I can do what I want


----------



## Myself5 (May 11, 2013)

Banned because you WAS a Senior Banner util now. NOW you are banned. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

iBan u

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 11, 2013)

Banned for using a prototype of Apple's iBan. 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

iBan u²

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## cowsquad (May 11, 2013)

I ban-g all of you guys for being a moron s lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Banned because I'm eating pizza

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 11, 2013)

Banned because I want some

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 11, 2013)

Banned because you're hungry.

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 11, 2013)

Banned because I want chocolate

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Banned because chocolate and pizza sounds like a weird combo.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 11, 2013)

Banned because giving advices.

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGXX (May 11, 2013)

Banned because banning people who give advices.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 11, 2013)

Banned for defending the advicers.

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGXX (May 11, 2013)

Banned for still using a X8

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2013)

Banned because too many design patterns, too little time


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 11, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because too many design patterns, too little time

Click to collapse



Guess who's banned, banned again
You are banned, tell a friend

Hardly original, but it works 

It's nice to important, but it's more important to be nice.



         "When I was a young man, I had liberty, but I did not see it. I had time, but I did not know it. And I had love, but I did not feel it. Many decades would pass before I understood the meaning of all three. And now, the twilight of my life, this understanding has passed into contentment.  Love, liberty, and time: once so disposable, are the fuels that drive me forward"


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Banned for an advice giving signature

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGXX (May 11, 2013)

Banned for hating advices

Sent from my Asus ME370T "Google Nexus 7" using Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 11, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGXX (May 11, 2013)

Banned for telling lies

Sent from my Asus ME370T "Google Nexus 7" using Tapatalk


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 11, 2013)

Banned for believing..

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (May 12, 2013)

Banned for not believing

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

Banned for my own reasons 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Hardeep_Singh (May 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for my own reasons
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning the reasons.

Sent from my LG-P765 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (May 12, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=23GaE3lDKzA&desktop_uri=/watch?v=23GaE3lDKzA

BANgarang !!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## androidmechanic (May 12, 2013)

Banned for posting a link and being way too serious...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

Banned for banning in the wrong fashion but then realizing Bacon isn't as good as sausage.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## joelvn (May 13, 2013)

Banned cause why not both? 

Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 13, 2013)

joelvn said:


> Banned cause why not both?
> 
> Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because YES


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Banned cause in reality ham is king but in days of droons the people would follow the path of orange apprentice 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## kangerX (May 13, 2013)

Banned for boring comment

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Banned for the most uncreative post in this threads history

Peanut butter is good but if chunky its great

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## kangerX (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz someone got pissed LOL 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Banned cause I don't let funny things Like crawling antlers piss me off. SuperTroll I am 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

Banned you Fagg*t
Lol hope that didn't piss you off 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## kangerX (May 13, 2013)

Banned for being butt hurt pixie 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Banned for thinking about another mans a$$

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz lol
He's gay 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Banned for being correct :thumbup:

Who needs marshmallows when we have poultry 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## kangerX (May 13, 2013)

Banned for being wrong 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Banned for lying. 

For potaytos sake where is the premium potayto when we need him?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## kangerX (May 13, 2013)

Banned for needing others to do your deeds . parasites these days


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz I just put him between my bread and now he's in the toaster. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Banned 


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo potaytoooooooooooooo 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## PuffMaN (May 13, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I just put him between my bread and now he's in the toaster.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not rooting that toaster!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## freakboy13 (May 13, 2013)

Banned for nonsense


----------



## PuffMaN (May 13, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned for nonsense

Click to collapse



Banned for having a bad attempt for beer as avatar!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

Banned for volkswagen avatar 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## PuffMaN (May 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for volkswagen avatar
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My pulp fiction avatar was not allowed for bad word 
Banned for changing urs!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz I didn't want to change mine

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 13, 2013)

Banned cause.......... 
Cause I said so :what:

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (May 13, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you WAS a Senior Banner util now. NOW you are banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you banned a person who thinks himself senior banner.. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 13, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Banned cause you banned a person who thinks himself senior banner..
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because read the title...


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Baaannneeeed cccooooozzzz mmmyyyy  kkeeeeyyysss aaarrrreeee ssssstttttuuuuccccckkk

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Baaannneeeed cccooooozzzz mmmyyyy  kkeeeeyyysss aaarrrreeee ssssstttttuuuuccccckkk
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



Banned coz fusion is for Jb not ICS 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## vj_dustin (May 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz fusion is for Jb not ICS
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong. 
Fusion is only for Saiyans.
Banned!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

Banned because I love the 4.2 gesture keyboard!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz most of em like it

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz my tablet has Android 4.2.2 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my tablet has Android 4.2.2
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



Banned coz mine has ICS. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my tablet has Android 4.2.2
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



banned cuz i have toastdroid 5.1!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz i have potaydroid 5.2 on my Galaxy Potayto

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## kangerX (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz I don't :/

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i have potaydroid 5.2 on my Galaxy Potayto
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



Banned coz I love my tablet, even tho it's crappy compared to others. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz whats your tab specs?
Mine:
Cortex A9 1.5ghz Dualcore
1gb RAM
8GB Nand Flash
1024 x 600 LCD TFT screen
10.1 inch

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## kangerX (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz of 10.1"

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz whats your tab specs?
> Mine:
> Cortex A9 1.5ghz Dualcore
> 1gb RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



1GHz ARM Cortex A9 processor
8GB internal memory
800x600 LCD screen
512MB RAM

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 1GHz ARM Cortex A9 processor
> 8GB internal memory
> 800x600 LCD screen
> 512MB RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



If dualcore it isnt that bad, if single core it must be slow as hell.

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> If dualcore it isnt that bad, if single core it must be slow as hell.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



Single core :thumbdown:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbrad (May 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Single core :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My single core will eat your dual core in half 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Ahhwww 
Its atleast better than my friends stupid ipad 1 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Banned cause I love my n7 but I'm not sure if I'm gonna keep it or sell it after Google I/O


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ahhwww
> Its atleast better than my friends stupid ipad 1
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



iPad is for noobs 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz if you sell it i'll buy it if you dont make it to expensive

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I love my n7 but I'm not sure if I'm gonna keep it or sell it after Google I/O
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Banned because you should keep it

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz if you sell it i'll buy it if you dont make it to expensive
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



OK will do :thumbup:




Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you should keep it
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause I won't be sure till I know if the new n7 is worth the upgrade 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 13, 2013)

I'm too scared to ban Jeff

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## PuffMaN (May 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm too scared to ban Jeff
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Banned for beeing a wuss..

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

Banned because he has a reason to be a wuss

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## bbrad (May 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> OK will do :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban Jeff because everyone else is a wuss 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (May 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because he has a reason to be a wuss
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



No he doesnt, grow some cojones. Banned for beeing wrong!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

Banned for being a big meanie

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DesertHawk (May 13, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> No he doesnt, grow some cojones. Banned for beeing wrong!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Banned for terrible spelling. 

*being, **cajones (Just played GTA VC and that's how they spelt it lol)

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium HD


----------



## PuffMaN (May 13, 2013)

Will skip a ban, because ur right 
And the correct word is "evil"
Mwahahaha!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 13, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Will skip a ban, because ur right
> And the correct word is "evil"
> Mwahahaha!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



no no no  you need to add the deep tone of voice for the evil laugh :banghead: banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Banned because cherries feel sad for the farther wood falling.


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Banned.

I banned Jeff, nothing special happened. Hhmmm 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned.
> 
> I banned Jeff, nothing special happened. Hhmmm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*your arms fall off*

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​


----------



## olokos (May 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *your arms fall off*
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming. 

Sent from my own planet using ion cannon


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 14, 2013)

Banned for for teh movie Forest Gump :what:


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

Banned coz "I just felt like runnin'."

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## kangerX (May 14, 2013)

Banned coz I didn't feel like runnin

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 14, 2013)

Banned for being lazy


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## kangerX (May 14, 2013)

Banned for not being lazy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 14, 2013)

Banned for the sig 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

Banned for owning evil muffins

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for owning evil muffins
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a good sign. 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (May 14, 2013)

Banned because you have an S2+.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 14, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you have an S2+.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have a  S2+


Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (May 14, 2013)

Banned for not having an s2+

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Parth_14 (May 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for not having an s2+
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for putting spoiler in sig


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 14, 2013)

Banned for not putting a spoiler in sig 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 14, 2013)

Banned because I don't like spoiler 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 14, 2013)

Banned coz you should change your sig

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## vj_dustin (May 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you should change your sig
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz spoilers get removed when i quote you 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 14, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz spoilers get removed when i quote you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned 'coz I can still see 'em


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

banned coz me dont care abt no stupid thingy ! :screwy:


----------



## cccy (May 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz me dont care abt no stupid thingy ! :screwy:

Click to collapse



Bnned 4 nt usig proper eng


----------



## Seraz007 (May 15, 2013)

banned coz i hate being banned


----------



## -HellRaiser- (May 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz i hate being banned

Click to collapse



banned cause i love banning you

Sent from my Typewriter


----------



## erikeleria (May 15, 2013)

-HellRaiser- said:


> banned cause i love banning you
> 
> Sent from my Typewriter

Click to collapse



Banned for loving to ban him.


----------



## domini99 (May 15, 2013)

Banned coz ban ban banned (skype drunk smiley)

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz ban ban banned (skype drunk smiley)
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



Banned for no resason


----------



## kangerX (May 15, 2013)

Banned for banning for no reason


----------



## Devildog78965 (May 15, 2013)

You got banned because of equestria girls!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 15, 2013)

Banned for being awesome 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 15, 2013)

Banned for being -DarkKnight-

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 15, 2013)

Banned for being awesome

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 15, 2013)

Banned coz only Barney Stinson is awesome 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (May 15, 2013)

Banned coz he is gay


----------



## vj_dustin (May 15, 2013)

Banned coz I said Barney Stinson not Neil Patrick Harris.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## kangerX (May 15, 2013)

Ah . banned for being right.


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 15, 2013)

Banned for banning right person 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 15, 2013)

Banned because I have a tablet

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 15, 2013)

Banned coz change back to your old avatar

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## kangerX (May 15, 2013)

Banned because I don't. Though planning to get one


----------



## Android Pizza (May 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz change back to your old avatar
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Miku is too pretty! ^_^

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 15, 2013)

Banned coz your previous avatar and username matched perfectly 
This doesn't 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 15, 2013)

Banned because...so?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 15, 2013)

Banned coz I'm just saying 
Keep it if you like it

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 15, 2013)

Banned because I will go back to my old avatar...eventually.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I will go back to my old avatar...eventually.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​

Click to collapse



Banned 'coz you are a troll at brony thread


----------



## Myself5 (May 15, 2013)

erikeleria said:


> Banned for loving to ban him.

Click to collapse



Banned because you get your first ten posts in OT. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## cccy (May 15, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you get your first ten posts in OT.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning newcomers


----------



## Olivier (May 15, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you get your first ten posts in OT.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm awesome. 

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cccy (May 15, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned cause I'm awesome.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being awesome


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 15, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned cause I'm awesome.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## cccy (May 15, 2013)

Banned for banning with no reason given


----------



## Olivier (May 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sent from my
> 
> 
> evil muffins

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me, an awesome guy. 

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (May 15, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned for banning me, an awesome guy.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a german tapatalk sig

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 15, 2013)

My kitteh said to ban u


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (May 15, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> Banned because youre a talking cat

Click to collapse



BanNed caused cats don't talk they meow

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 15, 2013)

Banned because his does!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Meow meow meow banned mmkay


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## bmanforev (May 16, 2013)

Banned because you haven't made an avatar for your profile


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

bmanforev said:


> Banned because you haven't made an avatar for your profile

Click to collapse



Banned because What The F*** 



DAFAQ :sly:


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## klvnhng (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because What The F***
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for allowing your Kittehs to chew on muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

But they are sooooo good 


Oh yea banned 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

Banned coz................... 
I don't know

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## vj_dustin (May 16, 2013)

Maybe because he is eating you.. 
Well, banned!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 16, 2013)

Banned because he's got constipation 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cccy (May 16, 2013)

Banned because he stole my laxatives to avoid constipation


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

Banned coz me? 
No way

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

Banned for talking about laxatives

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## cccy (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for talking about laxatives
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Which in turn, caused you to talk about laxatives, thus you are banned!


----------



## taat3 (May 16, 2013)

cccy said:


> Which in turn, caused you to talk about laxatives, thus you are banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason you banned your above

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (May 16, 2013)

Banned for double banning

sent from within the falling enterprise


----------



## domini99 (May 16, 2013)

Banned coz stickplant

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## Myself5 (May 16, 2013)

Banned because you are younger than me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Olivier (May 16, 2013)

Banned because you're old. 

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 4 _beta_


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 16, 2013)

Banned because Google Hangouts has added a Pony command


----------



## Olivier (May 16, 2013)

Banned because nobody gives a [email protected]#k.

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 4 _beta_


----------



## bbrad (May 16, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned because nobody gives a [email protected]#k.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 4 _beta_

Click to collapse



Banned cause you need to shut the hell up mother ****er nobody gives a **** about your life. How do you like that? 

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Banned cause "OH SNAP"


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

Banned because he has a potty mouth

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned because nobody gives a [email protected]#k.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 4 _beta_

Click to collapse



Banned because your roms are awesome


----------



## bbrad (May 16, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Banned because your roms are awesome

Click to collapse



Banned because I just seen you in another thread 

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Banned because I just seen you in another thread
> 
> Send from my Dominating Fascinate

Click to collapse



Banned because cool story bro :thumbup: wanna tell another?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Banned cause I wanna hear one 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

banned to stop this madness

i hope a mod post in this thread


----------



## bbrad (May 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned to stop this madness
> 
> i hope a mod post in this thread

Click to collapse



Banned because he probably will to edit my potty mouth post 

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## malamharian (May 17, 2013)

Banned for bad grammar

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbrad (May 17, 2013)

malamharian said:


> Banned for bad grammar
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for a being a grammar jackass nobody likes your kind here. Kapish? Actually they probably due nvm

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Banned for ow em gee


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## bbrad (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for ow em gee
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Banned for having a cat 

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

Banned because I have one too

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

banned coz i feel in a mod mode


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Banned coz................. 
I don't know

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz.................
> I don't know
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Banned for troubled teens in crisis 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Banned for being right

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being right
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you don't know. He might be left.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (May 17, 2013)

banned because you forgot north and south. up and down.

Sent From my LG Optimus L9 via Tapatalk IV VIP


----------



## deepsagarj (May 17, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> banned because you forgot north and south. up and down.
> 
> Sent From my LG Optimus L9 via Tapatalk IV VIP

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning that 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Banned for thinking he wouldn't mention it 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

banned coz i dont want S4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

Banned because I don't either

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Banned coz xda is boring today

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## domini99 (May 17, 2013)

Yay thx 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yay thx
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



Hope you win it!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Flippy125 (May 17, 2013)

Banned all of you fools for cyber begging and not banning anyone

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Banned for being right


Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2013)

Banned everyone except TPAM.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Mind clicking mine too? Want my S4 for educational purposes.
> 
> http://highonandroid.com/contest/?id=2994
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What kind of "educational purposes"?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What kind of "educational purposes"?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Learning to build apps for Android, learning about how the Android framework works, I want to start kernel developing with a good phone. I want to start adding features to Android. I've got a couple ideas of what I could do with it. Learning about how the board on different phones is something I want to do too.

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Learning to build apps for Android, learning about how the Android framework works, I want to start kernel developing with a good phone. I want to start adding features to Android. I've got a couple ideas of what I could do with it. Learning about how the board on different phones is something I want to do too.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Alright, but I can see you've already got a Motorola Atrix HD, that's a great phone right there!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Alright, but I can see you've already got a Motorola Atrix HD, that's a great phone right there!
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Mines becoming defective with the screen little by little/: but thanks!

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Play the game or don't play
Banned all of you

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Play the game or don't play
> Banned all of you
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for telling me what do to

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned for telling me what do to
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz why fiive instead of five

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deepsagarj (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz why fiive instead of five
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because why not?? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## dugoy13 (May 17, 2013)

Banned because of too many question marks.

Sent from my KFHD7 running ParanoidAndroid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (May 17, 2013)

Banned for penguin dog!


----------



## Flippy125 (May 17, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Mines becoming defective with the screen little by little/: but thanks!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't need a perfect screen to work on a kernel :thumbup:

Banned because #YOLO #SWAG #KONY2012
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

Banned....just banned


----------



## salil.bajaj (May 17, 2013)

Banned for the red Android icon! Coz it ought to be green in style! :what::banghead::beer:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

Banned coz i like Android MALWARE!! xD


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz i like Android MALWARE!! xD

Click to collapse



Banned coz you won't if it steals your credit card data and I transfer monies into my paypal account with it.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GottaProblemBro (May 18, 2013)

Banned for having no friends.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

Banned for being wrong he is my friend 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## vj_dustin (May 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being wrong he is my friend
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Awww. Thanks. 
But still banned 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

Banned coz what about me

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

banned coz u are not helpful


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

Banned cause too and frow my hair has felt the wall tin fall from grace

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## androidmechanic (May 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause too and frow my hair has felt the wall tin fall from grace
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's "to and fro" lmao

sent from a far away galaxy(tab)...


----------



## deepsagarj (May 18, 2013)

Banned for lyao

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## androidmechanic (May 18, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for lyao
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 18, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned for banning me for lmao
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Actually he banned you for lyao not lmao.
So banned for lmao now xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 18, 2013)

Banned for reasons only God knows


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 18, 2013)

Banned because besides god, Satan also knows

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sixstrings78 (May 18, 2013)

Banned because you lowercased God and uppercased satan

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned coz it's "to and fro" lmao
> 
> sent from a far away galaxy(tab)...

Click to collapse



Not in my sentence its too and frow 




sixstrings78 said:


> Banned because you lowercased God and uppercased satan
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving me catnip

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## androidmechanic (May 18, 2013)

Banned coz cats suck bawlzzz

sent from my sending thingy


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Banned for being a dirty rotten liar.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidmechanic (May 18, 2013)

Banned for not being a liar

sent from my sending thingy


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

Banned coz i feel sleepy


----------



## androidmechanic (May 18, 2013)

Banned for not taking a nap

sent from my sending thingy


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

banned coz saf xc zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........................................


----------



## Adamer (May 18, 2013)

Banned cuz WTF ?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

Banned coz get your ten posts somewhere else not here

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## bbrad (May 18, 2013)

Adamer said:


> Banned cuz WTF ?

Click to collapse



Banned for dafuq

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Myself5 (May 18, 2013)

Banned with Boing Clash Boom.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (May 18, 2013)

Its time for me to take






Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Myself5 (May 18, 2013)

Banned because there are dyslexic sprayer in Germany.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MetinKale38 (May 18, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because there are dyslexic sprayer in Germany.
> 
> View attachment 1972903
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because bit(s)ch is written wrong.

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## PuffMaN (May 18, 2013)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because bit(s)ch is written wrong.
> 
> Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Cpt. Smartass is beeing smart..

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Banned for not banning

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for whining about me not banning! 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

Banned for banning a whiney banner

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Olivier (May 18, 2013)

Banned cause I hate my China tablet 

Gesendet von meinem ODYS-Chrono mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## d'oh (May 18, 2013)

Banned because i am bored!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## grunted (May 18, 2013)

Banned because the person above you

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidmechanic (May 19, 2013)

d'oh said:


> Banned because i am bored!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for only having 6 posts and cheating to get to 10

sent from my sending thingy


----------



## Seraz007 (May 19, 2013)

banned coz i feel like im in Mod mode xD


----------



## d'oh (May 19, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned for only having 6 posts and cheating to get to 10
> 
> sent from my sending thingy

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing!



Seraz007 said:


> banned coz i feel like im in Mod mode xD

Click to collapse



Banned for abusing fictional mod privilegs


----------



## kangerX (May 19, 2013)

Banned coz banning is fun

Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## ladyhaylin (May 19, 2013)

Banned for "coz"

Sent from the trunk


----------



## Seraz007 (May 19, 2013)

banned for not likin COZ!


----------



## Myself5 (May 19, 2013)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned because bit(s)ch is written wrong.
> 
> Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned because thats what the word dyslexic means 

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using XDA Premium HD app

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------




d'oh said:


> Banned for noticing!
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for abusing fictional mod privilegs

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not allowed to get your first ten posts in OT.

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## kangerX (May 19, 2013)

ladyhaylin said:


> Banned for "coz"
> 
> Sent from the trunk

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing 'coz' out

Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2013)

Banned coz it's 48'C here.
I think I'll catch fire 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (May 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz it's 48'C here.
> I think I'll catch fire
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where da faq u live? I'm facing 31'C and I'm dying!

Sent from my LG Optimus L9 using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (May 19, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MetinKale38 (May 19, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz the title wants it

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Where da faq u live? I'm facing 31'C and I'm dying!
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus L9 using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)

Click to collapse



New Delhi :/




MetinKale38 said:


> Banned cuz the title wants it
> 
> Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned coz Ditto

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dugoy13 (May 19, 2013)

banned becuz of dat squirtle

Sent from my air conditioner unit running ParanoidAndroid


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

Banned coz of that dog poop avatar 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## d'oh (May 19, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because thats what the word dyslexic means
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using XDA Premium HD app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because of "how the **** can i get 10 posts without posting OT?"

Seriously, this rule annoys me. I want to provide constructive feedback to the guy that developes the kernel i am using for months but i can`t....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 19, 2013)

d'oh said:


> Banned because of "how the **** can i get 10 posts without posting OT?"
> 
> Seriously, this rule annoys me. I want to provide constructive feedback to the guy that developes the kernel i am using for months but i can`t....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Firstly, read the thread abt getting 10 posts

Secondly, u use a kernel for months and your post count is below ten?

Dafuq?? xD

BANNED !


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

d'oh said:


> Banned because of "how the **** can i get 10 posts without posting OT?"
> 
> Seriously, this rule annoys me. I want to provide constructive feedback to the guy that developes the kernel i am using for months but i can`t....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're a noob
Help someone in the question section and theme section
You can posts there
Be useful

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Seraz007 (May 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You're a noob
> Help someone in the question section and theme section
> You can posts there
> Be useful
> ...

Click to collapse



Look who's sayin 
 Over 3K post and less than 0.1K thanks

xD :laugh::laugh:

Banned


----------



## d'oh (May 19, 2013)

Banned because of indirectly supporting the "newbie"...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

d'oh said:


> Banned because of indirectly supporting the "newbie"...

Click to collapse



Banned...look who's talking! The guy with exactly ten posts!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gilbert32 (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned...look who's talking! The guy with exactly ten posts!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for making evil pizza


----------



## d'oh (May 19, 2013)

Banned because i now got 11 posts!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (May 19, 2013)

Banned because you don't get the sense of the rules...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (May 19, 2013)

banned coz i got over 1.5K posts xD :silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly:


----------



## gilbert32 (May 19, 2013)

banned cuz i'm flashing my new test rom 1gb on a 500mb device


----------



## d'oh (May 19, 2013)

Banned cause of i do not know a proper reason right know...

I get the rule but currently i am to drunk and arrogant to think it has to apply on me

Edit: Beeing arrogant is more a side effect of beeing drunk than a characteristics of mine


----------



## Myself5 (May 19, 2013)

Banned because you should take a sleep.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## grunted (May 20, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you should take a sleep.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because this is my 100 post.  Now I'm a senior  member 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 20, 2013)

Banned for spending too much time on xda

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## grunted (May 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for spending too much time on xda
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



What u were  banned from the bed room? 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 20, 2013)

grunted said:


> What u were  banned from the bed room?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dafaq???? Banned for stupidity. U have much to learn my young troll

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## kangerX (May 20, 2013)

grunted said:


> What u were  banned from the bed room?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making me LOL

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Seraz007 (May 20, 2013)

Banned


----------



## androidmechanic (May 20, 2013)

grunted said:


> What u were  banned from the bed room?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a douche

sent from a far away galaxy(tab)...


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

Banned coz I finally found my wife

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## androidmechanic (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I finally found my wife
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your wife running off. :banghead:

sent from a far away galaxy(tab)...


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned for your wife running off. :banghead:
> 
> sent from a far away galaxy(tab)...

Click to collapse



No I meant in Skyrim 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## androidmechanic (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No I meant in Skyrim
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling me you were playing Skyrim. One of my top 10's...:thumbup:

sent from a far away galaxy(tab)...


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned for not telling me you were playing Skyrim. One of my top 10's...:thumbup:
> 
> sent from a far away galaxy(tab)...

Click to collapse



Banned coz my wife just went missing and I found her in a bar

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## nikufellow (May 20, 2013)

Banned cuz ur wife spents time in bar and not with you


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Banned cuz ur wife spents time in bar and not with you

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's right
But she does cook 
Purpose fulfilled 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## kangerX (May 20, 2013)

Banned for no reason

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## kangerX (May 20, 2013)

Banned coz I'm going off-line

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Myself5 (May 20, 2013)

wakocoke said:


> Banned because he unrooted my phone

Click to collapse





ondutytoday said:


> banned for great justice! It's not right to ban for no reason
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Both banned for getting your first 10 posts in OT.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




chris_marsh said:


> Banned coz I'm going off-line
> 
> Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



Banned for still being online.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Both banned for getting your first 10 posts in OT.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz wasnt the 10 post rule removed? 
The thread is removed too 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## arc_u (May 20, 2013)

Banned because you have a Samsung device

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

Banned coz i want nexus 4 too
My galaxy mini sucks.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

Banned coz at least it has cyanogen mod unlike y 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Stereo8 (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz at least it has cyanogen mod unlike y
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I'm using Tapatalk hd on my phone! 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk HD


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

Banned coz im using xda app on my somecalled phone

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (May 20, 2013)

Banned coz im still angry I can't see Charlie sheen replaced

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Banned coz im still angry I can't see Charlie sheen replaced
> 
> Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



Banned coz didn't that happen light years ago 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (May 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz didn't that happen light years ago
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Facepalm

A light-year is a unit of distance not time. 
Banned for half knowledge

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## PuffMaN (May 20, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Facepalm
> 
> A light-year is a unit of distance not time.
> Banned for half knowledge
> ...

Click to collapse



Correct. To be more precise: the distance light would travel in a year. Hence light-year

Banned for beeing a smart pothead 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## kangerX (May 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Correct. To be more precise: the distance light would travel in a year. Hence light-year
> 
> Banned for beeing a smart pothead
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Heh 

Banned coz it's meme time
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## VoidFox (May 20, 2013)

Banned til u quit smoking

Sent from S3 - GT-I9300 + Siyah 1.9.1 + Slim 4.2.2 build 5 + CM10.1

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------

Banning myself to finish my 3rd bottle jack Daniels before breakfast  

Sent from S3 - GT-I9300 + Siyah 1.9.1 + Slim 4.2.2 build 5 + CM10.1


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

VoidFox said:


> Banned til u quit smoking
> 
> Sent from S3 - GT-I9300 + Siyah 1.9.1 + Slim 4.2.2 build 5 + CM10.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Banned for drinking

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for drinking
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for telling people what to do.

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned for telling people what to do.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't tell him to do anything.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (May 20, 2013)

Banned for yummy username 

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## CoolApps (May 20, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Banned for yummy username
> 
> Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



Banned for saying that a certain username is tasty

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda premium


----------



## kangerX (May 20, 2013)

Didn't 'say' ,  posted/commented . 

Boom , banned.

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Seraz007 (May 20, 2013)

Banned !


----------



## bbrad (May 20, 2013)

Nayayayayayayayaya BANNED KABOOOM DORITOS CATCHA DADADADA :thumbdown::sly::thumbup::sly::beer::sly::banghead::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbdown::beer:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

Banned for burning my eyes out with all the emoticons

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (May 20, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbrad (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for burning my eyes out with all the emoticons
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



BAAAAANNNNEEEEEDDD

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::what::what::what::what::what::what::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

bbrad said:


> BAAAAANNNNEEEEEDDD
> 
> :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::what::what::what::what::what::what::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned becuz you didn't use them all.
:stirthepot:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbrad (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned becuz you didn't use them all.
> :stirthepot:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm using the first version of tapatalk 2 and it doesn't have that one 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Banned because I'm using the first version of tapatalk 2 and it doesn't have that one
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't press buttons for them, you manually type them.
:trooper:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2013)

Banned coz sentinel just killed Ironhide. SoB 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

Banned
:tank:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

Banned :what::thumbdown::thumbup::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::screwy::thumbup:

Oh and
:crybaby: :crybaby2: :flipoff: :flipoff2:  :stirthepot:

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## imattxc (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned :what::thumbdown::thumbup::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::screwy::thumbup:
> 
> Oh and
> :crybaby: :crybaby2: :flipoff: :flipoff2:  :stirthepot:
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for spam nooooob


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

imattxc said:


> banned for spam nooooob

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're the ten post noob with 0 thanks 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

imattxc said:


> banned for spam nooooob

Click to collapse



Oh, and the kid with ten posts isn't a noob? Banned.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh, and the kid with ten posts isn't a noob? Banned.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm curious to know if I'm on your ignore list

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

Banned with galaxy banphone

Sent from my GT-S5570 Ban edition using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

Banned...hello Domini! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because off Hi 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

Banned again...how are you doing? How's your day?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

Banninated coz im alright. Still tired, i can go to the doctor Wednesday 
Unfortunately the weather has turned against me dropping down a sea off rain 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

Lolban
What are you going to the doctor for?
And it's beautiful weather today where I live. Very sunny, not a gray cloud in sight!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

Bansa, im going to the doctor so he can destroy my skin and suck my blood out xD

Im very tired last times and i have to go to the toilet like 3/4 times in 1 hour 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

Triple banorama!
I feel sorry for you. Hope you...feel better!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 20, 2013)

Banned for quitting on the frat 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for quitting on the frat
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



+1
Banned

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 20, 2013)

Banned because I'm too scared to ban you.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## XCoaster (May 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Banned because I'm too scared to ban you.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!

Click to collapse



Banned for fear.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (May 20, 2013)

Banned with my BANnana.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## taat3 (May 21, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned with my BANnana.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for abuse of BANnanas

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## androidmechanic (May 21, 2013)

Banned...everyone above me is banned...for reasons I'm unsure of

sent from my GalaxySuperNote running OC Padawan JB


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 21, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned...everyone above me is banned...for reasons I'm unsure of
> 
> sent from my GalaxySuperNote running OC Padawan JB

Click to collapse



Banned for being unsure of the reasons


----------



## androidmechanic (May 21, 2013)

Bigkiler5 said:


> Banned for being unsure of the reasons

Click to collapse



Banned for not even having an avatar...

sent from a far away galaxy(tab)...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 21, 2013)

Banned cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## goldflame09 (May 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for hating everything

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7


----------



## vj_dustin (May 21, 2013)

Banned for not saying awwwww in reply to that cat. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 21, 2013)

Banned for respecting the cuteness of teh kitteh

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 21, 2013)

Ban because you lost your kitteh..


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 21, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Ban because you lost your kitteh..
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause no I didn't they are both laying next to me

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## CoolApps (May 21, 2013)

Banned for flooding with smiles.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (May 21, 2013)

Banned with the power of them.



Cheers :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

Banned at your own game


----------



## Myself5 (May 21, 2013)

Banned for spamming with smiles 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

Banned coz they are not smiles, but grins xD


----------



## kangerX (May 21, 2013)

Banned

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## nikufellow (May 21, 2013)

Banned cuz you seem to have made this thread your second home


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

Banned coz i love assasin's creed


----------



## kangerX (May 21, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Banned cuz you seem to have made this thread your second home

Click to collapse



Banning is fun banned

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## mufti.arfan (May 21, 2013)

Banned coz the world sucks!!!!! :banghead:

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## freakboy13 (May 21, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> Banned coz the world sucks!!!!! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz its not the worlds fault stupid humans keep mucking it up!


----------



## Dr.Acula (May 21, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned cuz its not the worlds fault stupid humans keep mucking it up!

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz I agree


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 21, 2013)

Banned for agreeing 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## SudoHalt (May 21, 2013)

Banned for commenting at 17:17 (GMT +3)

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathviper (May 21, 2013)

SudoHalt said:


> Banned for commenting at 17:17 (GMT +3)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u post earlier than me


----------



## Olivier (May 21, 2013)

Banned cause I'm in love with my Xperia S


----------



## nomancoolboy (May 21, 2013)

Banned because you are senior member

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## deathviper (May 21, 2013)

ban bcoz u use lg device


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

Banned because you're not using Tapatalk

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathviper (May 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you're not using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned bcoz u use anime pic


----------



## Nachiket.Namjoshi (May 21, 2013)

deathviper said:


> banned bcoz u use anime pic

Click to collapse



  Banned bcuz i noe u on Face Book !! xD


----------



## deathviper (May 21, 2013)

Black synergy said:


> Banned bcuz i noe u on Face Book !! xD

Click to collapse



u r banned bcoz ur hair r short


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

banned coz i dont get ur avatar


----------



## deathviper (May 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz i dont get ur avatar

Click to collapse



banned u bcoz u have htc one v


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

deathviper said:


> banned u bcoz u have htc one v

Click to collapse



banned coz my daily is One S


----------



## deathviper (May 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz my daily is One S

Click to collapse



banned u bcoz i m trolled by u


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

banned coz i like this avatar


----------



## deathviper (May 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz i like this avatar

Click to collapse



banned u bcoz i........................am.................................................spleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy.........................now..................................................................hey switch off the lights...........


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

banned coz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :asleep: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## d3xt3r (May 21, 2013)

Banned for using unnecessary amount of Z's

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

Banned for unnecessarily showing the middle finger 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## MetinKale38 (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for unnecessarily showing the middle finger
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for unnecessarily banning

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (May 21, 2013)

MetinKale38 said:


> Banned for unnecessarily banning
> 
> Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Banned for having HTC Desire... 

Sent from my Huawei X6 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hell_lock (May 21, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Banned for having HTC Desire...
> 
> Sent from my Huawei X6 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having Huawei 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

prototype-U said:


> Banned for having Huawei
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having HTC Desire X

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hell_lock (May 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for having HTC Desire X
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having something with a weird name 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

prototype-U said:


> Banned for having something with a weird name
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a mediocre tablet

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vigoos (May 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because it's a mediocre tablet
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for liking green colour.

Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Tab 2 7.0 using xda premium .


----------



## goldflame09 (May 21, 2013)

vigoos said:


> Banned for liking green colour.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Tab 2 7.0 using xda premium .

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking the color green

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 21, 2013)

ban for having kindle fire


----------



## Myself5 (May 21, 2013)

Banned for having 670 posts

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## goldflame09 (May 21, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned for having 670 posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for having 470 posts

which btw if you added to the person whom you banned, would have 1000 overall


----------



## jumper62 (May 21, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> banned for having 470 posts
> 
> which btw if you added to the person whom you banned, would have 1000 overall

Click to collapse



Banned for having 837 post

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 21, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned for having 837 post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having 7 less posts than the person you banned, also banned for no avatar

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## goldflame09 (May 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for having 7 less posts than the person you banned, also banned for no avatar
> 
> _      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _

Click to collapse



banned for giving two reasons as to why you are banning


----------



## gilbert32 (May 21, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned for having 837 post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse





goldflame09 said:


> banned for having 470 posts
> 
> which btw if you added to the person whom you banned, would have 1000 overall

Click to collapse





Myself5 said:


> Banned for having 670 posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> Banned for having 7 less posts than the person you banned, also banned for no avatar
> 
> _      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _

Click to collapse



banned for not noticing Myself5 has 430 posts not like goldflame09 said, 470. So i ban you all for not noticing


----------



## jugg1es (May 21, 2013)

gilbert32 said:


> banned for not noticing Myself5 has 430 posts not like goldflame09 said, 470. So i ban you all for not noticing

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't need a reason to ban 

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## gilbert32 (May 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because i don't need a reason to ban
> 
> _      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _

Click to collapse



banned because everyone bans for a reason


----------



## jugg1es (May 21, 2013)

gilbert32 said:


> banned because everyone bans for a reason

Click to collapse



Banned 

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## gmaster1 (May 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because i don't need a reason to ban
> 
> _      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _

Click to collapse



banned because neither do i. i am the powerful Gmaster. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## SudoHalt (May 21, 2013)

Banned because you are not the only powerful one who can ban people  On this thread everyone has the power to ban each other. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## goldflame09 (May 21, 2013)

SudoHalt said:


> Banned because you are not the only powerful one who can ban people  On this thread everyone has the power to ban each other.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for proving a point


----------



## maek_it_happen (May 21, 2013)

Banned for being a band man 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## brewy (May 22, 2013)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned for being a band man
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your name has make spelt wrong 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## A2Trip (May 22, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because your name has make spelt wrong
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because brewy isn't a word 

Sent from my MB865 on four systems...


----------



## Z0DY (May 22, 2013)

Ban because Bad Name 

Sendet from my lt26i using trinity vengeance RoM


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 22, 2013)

Banned for worse name 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 22, 2013)

Banned because muffins are not good for kittens 

Sent from my GT-i9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 22, 2013)

Banned because they are good for mine

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathviper (May 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because they are good for mine
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u r a kitten from US


----------



## androidmechanic (May 22, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz u r a kitten from US

Click to collapse



Banned coz u haven't worked on any real devices

sent from my GalaxySuperNote running OC Padawan JB


----------



## deathviper (May 22, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned coz u haven't worked on any real devices
> 
> sent from my GalaxySuperNote running OC Padawan JB

Click to collapse



banned u bcoz i cany get ur words what is real device


----------



## androidmechanic (May 22, 2013)

deathviper said:


> banned u bcoz i cany get ur words what is real device

Click to collapse



Banned coz you didn't know the i717 was a real device (galaxy note)

sent from my GalaxySuperNote running OC Padawan JB


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (May 22, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned coz you didn't know the i717 was a real device (galaxy note)
> 
> sent from my GalaxySuperNote running OC Padawan JB

Click to collapse



Banned cause you have Padawan JB. Padawan in Bhojpuri language means, to make someone fart.. ha ha ha ha ha 

Sent from my Huawei X6 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 22, 2013)

banned coz u made me laugh:silly::silly:


----------



## androidmechanic (May 22, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Banned cause you have Padawan JB. Padawan in Bhojpuri language means, to make someone fart.. ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> Sent from my Huawei X6 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned again for that phone you have, lmfao.   huawei ha ha ha

sent from my GalaxySuperNote running OC Padawan JB


----------



## Seraz007 (May 22, 2013)

banned coz u should upgrage to the Note 2 !


----------



## deathviper (May 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz u should upgrage to the Note 2 !

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u have htc devices


----------



## Seraz007 (May 22, 2013)

banned coz i wont have em much longer


----------



## Nachiket.Namjoshi (May 22, 2013)

seraz007 said:


> banned coz i wont have em much longer

Click to collapse



banned becuz u have 1,880 posts !!


----------



## CoolApps (May 22, 2013)

Banned for false banning. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathviper (May 22, 2013)

Black synergy said:


> banned becuz u have 1,880 posts !!

Click to collapse



banned u bcoz i dont like ur sign


----------



## jumper62 (May 22, 2013)

deathviper said:


> banned u bcoz i dont like ur sign

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm a boss

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathviper (May 22, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned because i'm a boss
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



B U B i am ceo


----------



## Myself5 (May 22, 2013)

Banned because you are CEO 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deathviper (May 22, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you are CEO
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u r my employee


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 22, 2013)

Ban to have a new ceo


----------



## hell_lock (May 22, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> Ban to have a new ceo

Click to collapse



BANNED because your post makes no sense

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## tooter1 (May 22, 2013)

prototype-U said:


> BANNED because your post makes no sense
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting someone to make sense. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## babe1 (May 22, 2013)

Banned because this thread is cracking me up and keeping me awake past my bedtime. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 22, 2013)

banned coz u are a noob posting in OT to get your posts up !!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 22, 2013)

Banned because android pizza said that they can now..


----------



## androidmechanic (May 22, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned because android pizza said that they can now..

Click to collapse



Android pizza is banned for being too nice

sent from my GalaxySuperNote running OC Padawan JB


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

Banned for...thank you! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidmechanic (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for...thank you!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned myself for tellin you your welcome 

sent from my GalaxySuperNote running OC Padawan JB


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 22, 2013)

Banned for banning ur self...


----------



## blackwing182 (May 22, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned for banning ur self...

Click to collapse



banned cuz you said that he banned himself 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

Banned because he did ban himself

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hell_lock (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because he did ban himself
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not delivering my pizza!


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 22, 2013)

ban for asking for pizza


----------



## Seraz007 (May 22, 2013)

banned coz Pizza rocks!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

Banned...I'm getting lots of compliments today! 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (May 22, 2013)

Banned for putting back your awesome avatar!

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## 1991prince (May 22, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned for putting back your awesome avatar!
> 
> sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
> (Time And Relative Tarts In Space)

Click to collapse



Band for t.a.r.t.I.s


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

Banned because I just put out an update to my ROM 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1991prince (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I just put out an update to my ROM
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for ur pizza rom


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 22, 2013)

ban for having 50 posts


----------



## 1991prince (May 22, 2013)

Banned coz I am new


----------



## deathviper (May 22, 2013)

1991prince said:


> Banned coz I am new

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u from Jun 2012


----------



## vj_dustin (May 22, 2013)

New members..
:beer::beer: and bans on me!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathviper (May 22, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> New members..
> :beer::beer: and bans on me!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u  r turtle


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

Banned because your sentences are broken.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nachiket.Namjoshi (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because your sentences are broken.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I am depressed.      
:'(

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (May 22, 2013)

Banned coz im too

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz im too
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're always depressed 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deathviper (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you're always depressed
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u r joker


----------



## Seraz007 (May 22, 2013)

Black synergy said:


> Banned because I am depressed.
> :'(
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz of those huge sig!

change it b4 u get a mod warning


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz of those huge sig!
> 
> change it b4 u get a mod warning

Click to collapse



Banned coz how's my sig 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## KnukLHead (May 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz of those huge sig!
> 
> change it b4 u get a mod warning

Click to collapse



Banned for being a wannabe mod

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you're always depressed
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since im sick and i dont have a good phone, yes 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Olivier (May 22, 2013)

Banned for being upset - that's no reason to be depressed. I still own a Wildfire S, which isn't that good either, but I was never unsatisfied with it. I ordered an Xperia S though... 
Get well soon btw.

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned for being upset - that's no reason to be depressed. I still own a Wildfire S, which isn't that good either, but I was never unsatisfied with it. I ordered an Xperia S though...
> Get well soon btw.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You don't understand. He has an....iPhone.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldflame09 (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You don't understand. He has an....iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for mentioning that aweful . . . thing


----------



## domini99 (May 22, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> banned for mentioning that aweful . . . thing

Click to collapse



WHEEEEEEEEEEEEH im only getting more sad 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## Myself5 (May 22, 2013)

Banned bc ....

Man, I don't have to ban you. Having an iPhone is hard enough to life with. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deathviper (May 23, 2013)

Ban u all including xda


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

ban because he wants xda being banned


----------



## Android Pizza (May 23, 2013)

Banned for a broken sentence.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (May 23, 2013)

Banned, just banned


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

ban for having a nice signature photo


----------



## deathviper (May 23, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for having a nice signature photo

Click to collapse



ban bcoz u have almost no sign


----------



## androidmechanic (May 23, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban bcoz u have almost no sign

Click to collapse



Banned coz...here's your sign

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## deathviper (May 23, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned coz...here's your sign
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz i cant see


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

Banned for blindness

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## androidmechanic (May 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for blindness
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Banned coz this is my 100th post. I wear big boy pants now. :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

ban coz u r mechanic


----------



## androidmechanic (May 23, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban coz u r mechanic

Click to collapse



Banned coz I am only a shade-tree mechanic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Nachiket.Namjoshi (May 23, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned coz I am only a shade-tree mechanic
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a shade-tree mechanic 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

Banned first making funny faces 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 23, 2013)

Banned for owning crazy kittehs 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## taat3 (May 23, 2013)

Banned for using "first " instead of for

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

ban for having htc one


----------



## androidmechanic (May 23, 2013)

taat3 said:


> Banned for using "first " instead of for
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for....uhhh....having an HTC...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 23, 2013)

taat3 said:


> Banned for using "first " instead of for
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz wtf 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

ban for including wtf  in his post


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 23, 2013)

Banned coz why not 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## salas2324 (May 23, 2013)

banned because I'll never know where you sent this from. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CoolApps (May 23, 2013)

salas2324 said:


> banned because I'll never know where you sent this from.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for- java.lang.IOException
Oops lost connection for a secon- java.lang.nullpointerexception

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (May 23, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned for- java.lang.IOException
> Oops lost connection for a secon- java.lang.nullpointerexception
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a PC


----------



## CoolApps (May 23, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Banned for not using a PC

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BabyHuey (May 23, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned for not using a phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the UK ._.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

ban for using nexus 10


----------



## CoolApps (May 23, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for using nexus 10

Click to collapse



Banned for owning the SGS3.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 23, 2013)

banned coz i want a N4!! :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## deathviper (May 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz i want a N4!! :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz i wanna sell my sensation XL


----------



## Seraz007 (May 23, 2013)

banned coz the sensation rocks for a mid-ranged phone!! :victory:


----------



## CoolApps (May 23, 2013)

Banned because you did not sell your device yet.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 23, 2013)

banned coz i wont! 

will give it to family members and hopefully will get the N4 or One X


----------



## ravike14 (May 23, 2013)

Banned for doing nothing 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (May 23, 2013)

Banned coz i need a new one

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## vj_dustin (May 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i need a new one
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



Banned coz you'll get one when it's time. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DBZo07 (May 23, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you'll get one when it's time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





I ban you for being so philosophical...


----------



## Z0DY (May 24, 2013)

Ban because to much madness 

Sendet from my lt26i using trinity vengeance RoM


----------



## Android Pizza (May 24, 2013)

Banned for not contributing

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidmechanic (May 24, 2013)

ravike14 said:


> Banned for doing nothing
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to be Superman

sent from my GalaxySuperNote running OC Padawan JB


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

Banned for over clocking

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 24, 2013)

Banned for the awesome kitteh 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 24, 2013)

Banned for pizza 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 24, 2013)

Banned for lack of pizza! 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## vj_dustin (May 24, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for lack of pizza!
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned coz I had a cheese burst pizza last night. 
But no leftovers for breakfast 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 24, 2013)

Banned for leaving no leftovers. 

Sent using my S4


----------



## kangerX (May 24, 2013)

banned

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Seraz007 (May 24, 2013)

banned because u should be more helpful


----------



## kangerX (May 24, 2013)

banned for telling others what to do. sorry no takers

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## robertino100 (May 24, 2013)

Banned from posting in this thread!

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nachiket.Namjoshi (May 24, 2013)

robertino100 said:


> Banned from posting in this thread!
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason... 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (May 24, 2013)

robertino100 said:


> Banned from posting in this thread!
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for the irony.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 24, 2013)

Banned for my XDA app crashing whenever I tap a post... Like yours... :silly:

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathviper (May 24, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for my XDA app crashing whenever I tap a post... Like yours... :silly:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz try to clear data or reinstall


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 24, 2013)

Banned because I'm using tapatalk 2 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 24, 2013)

ban u for using tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 24, 2013)

Banned for not being able to use halo))) On the new PA Builds... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## kangerX (May 24, 2013)

banned coz same here lol

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## CoolApps (May 24, 2013)

Banned for living in a state where a drug is illegal.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (May 24, 2013)

banned for calling it a drug. it's a devine intervention catalyst. 

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## zimlokks (May 24, 2013)

banned for being in a state that has a banned substance! 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT using Tapatalk 4 Beta!


----------



## CoolApps (May 24, 2013)

Banned for not using capital letters.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 24, 2013)

ban for using nexus 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 24, 2013)

Banned because the Nexus 4 is awesome

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because the Nexus 4 is awesome
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz s2 is awesomer 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz s2 is awesomer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for epic fail 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## domini99 (May 24, 2013)

Banned coz i am a terible gaming disaster



Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 24, 2013)

Banned because that's hilarious

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i am a terible gaming disaster
> View attachment 1988429
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



well it couldnt get any worse then that...could it?...banned for becoming a disater bound to kill...virtualy

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (May 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> well it couldnt get any worse then that...could it?...banned for becoming a disater bound to kill...virtualy
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes it could be worse... like this:


Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## gmaster1 (May 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yes it could be worse... like this:
> View attachment 1988447
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



...did you just destroy my brand new car...banned for destroying my money

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (May 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...did you just destroy my brand new car...banned for destroying my money
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



No, its only upside down, not destroyed

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No, its only upside down, not destroyed
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning! 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Seraz007 (May 25, 2013)

Banned for banning for not banning !!!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Who needs banning?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 25, 2013)

BANNED 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Seraz007 (May 25, 2013)

You too!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 25, 2013)

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Banned because that didn't have the word impossibru. And banned because your Tapatalk sig is screwed up.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 25, 2013)

Hmm I can't post here saying duplicate thread or something unless I write something 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 25, 2013)

Banned for using Jesus to ban... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 25, 2013)

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Banned for using God to ban

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 25, 2013)

Banned for paying for a theme and tapatalk instead of getting the xda app 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 25, 2013)

Banned for using the outdated xda app... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## vj_dustin (May 25, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown
A link to your avatar in high res, put it down! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown
> A link to your avatar in high res, put it down!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning

Sent using my S4


----------



## VoidFox (May 25, 2013)

Banned for banning

Sent from S3 - GT-I9300 ++ Siyah 1.9.1 ++ Slim 4.2.2 build 5 ++ Experimental CM10.1 & Slim merge


----------



## Myself5 (May 25, 2013)

VoidFox said:


> Banned for banning
> 
> Sent from S3 - GT-I9300 ++ Siyah 1.9.1 ++ Slim 4.2.2 build 5 ++ Experimental CM10.1 & Slim merge

Click to collapse



Same reason

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deathviper (May 25, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Same reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ban u all


----------



## VoidFox (May 25, 2013)

Banned for banning without saying ban

Sent from S3 - GT-I9300 ++ Siyah 1.9.1 ++ Slim 4.2.2 build 5 ++ Experimental CM10.1 & Slim merge


----------



## Seraz007 (May 25, 2013)

I hereby ban every single living organism from this thread


----------



## deathviper (May 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> I hereby ban every single living organism from this thread

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz mostly i ban u


----------



## TheArc (May 25, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz mostly i ban u

Click to collapse




Banning you, why? Because I can...


----------



## deathviper (May 25, 2013)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banning you, why? Because I can...

Click to collapse



ban bcoz u r new to me


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 25, 2013)

Banned for banning users who didn't ban! 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown
> A link to your avatar in high res, put it down!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its not high res but its the best there is for this pic http://db.tt/2NvCFbb3

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## kangerX (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its not high res but its the best there is for this pic http://db.tt/2NvCFbb3
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



thumbs uo mate cats rock 

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> thumbs uo mate cats rock
> 
> Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



I lurv kittehs. I see u do too from your posts :thumbup:

Banned for being awesome  

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathviper (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I lurv kittehs. I see u do too from your posts :thumbup:
> 
> Banned for being awesome
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u have 1 star(how u got it  )


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Banned because mah kitteh looks liek this:





Except his eyes are a little greener.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its not high res but its the best there is for this pic http://db.tt/2NvCFbb3
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Oh maaai gawdd!!
Banned for ripping me off my masculinity for a minute there! 
Adorable'est!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mufti.arfan (May 25, 2013)

Banned coz love is fake 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1991prince (May 25, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> Banned coz love is fake
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned  for accusing love is fake


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 25, 2013)

Banned for banning the forever alone user... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## mufti.arfan (May 25, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for banning the forever alone user...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned for using hex -_-


----------



## 1991prince (May 25, 2013)

Banned bcoz people call u forever alone


----------



## twistedspace (May 25, 2013)

Banned because I told you to

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I lurv kittehs. I see u do too from your posts :thumbup:
> 
> Banned for being awesome
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



heh you too n 
yeeeep ! definitely cat person 
 btw banned coz I just finished my most difficult exam n it was butter smoooooooooth
Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (May 25, 2013)

Banning ya'll coz bored... :|

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 25, 2013)

Zurlock said:


> Banning ya'll coz bored... :|
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm watching the movie - Makkhi
(It means a housefly, and it's a film about a lover being killed and then taking rebirth as a housefly to take revenge on the killer) 
Hilarious stuff 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (May 25, 2013)

omg banned weird plot

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## CoolApps (May 25, 2013)

Banned for a invalid ban.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (May 25, 2013)

banned for *AN* invalid ban

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## rockhoond (May 25, 2013)

Banned for an invalid banning.

Sent from my MZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ BORED NOW!


----------



## kangerX (May 25, 2013)

banned coz I think I crawled though black hole into another dimension where people mirror the exact thing you write with an elongated suffix

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 25, 2013)

ban for using word suffix


----------



## kangerX (May 25, 2013)

banned for using suffix 
ps yes I did crawl to other dimension

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## vj_dustin (May 25, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> banned for using suffix
> ps yes I did crawl to other dimension
> 
> Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



Banned coz the movie ended.
Ps: that housefly dies in the end killing the villain with him with a bullet and then again takes birth as a housefly.

I'm like :banghead: right now

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 25, 2013)

Banned coz smiley_logics.exe has stopped working

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## edisile (May 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz smiley_logics.exe has stopped working
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Myself5 (May 25, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to ask you if I can post that in XDA meme Thread while giving copyrights to you ?


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 25, 2013)

ban because you want to post that in xda meme thread


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 26, 2013)

Banned for posting a message about posting messages on an XDA meme thread... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 26, 2013)

Banned because we don't ban users if they don't post in xda meme thread 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 26, 2013)

Banned for waking me up ten minutes before midnight... (MGS Notification... Makes me think I got caught...) 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Myself5 (May 26, 2013)

Banned because You should run. Run away fastly so you are some miles in front of them when they blow up your house 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 26, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because You should run. Run away fastly so you are some miles in front of them when they blow up your house
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for "fastly" :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for "fastly" :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned cuz 'grammer'

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## CoolApps (May 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned cuz 'grammer'
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for bad grammar.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (May 26, 2013)

Bannned vor goot grammmer

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## vj_dustin (May 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Bannned vor goot grammmer
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



Banned 4 y u du dis?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned 4 y u du dis?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz i just do it


----------



## ichlernungern (May 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned 4 y u du dis?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using of abbreviations :silly:


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

banned for being a noob and gettin ten posts up via Off topic threads  :silly:


----------



## androidtweak (May 26, 2013)

banned for using android avatar


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

banned for "look who's talkin"


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Banned for ultimate lolz

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scrollex (May 26, 2013)

Banned for loling

Sent from my GT-S6500D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

banned for gettin your first post here !


----------



## VoidFox (May 26, 2013)

grammarnazi bans yall.. Even me







Gesendet von mir...


----------



## gmaster1 (May 26, 2013)

VoidFox said:


> grammarnazi bans yall.. Even me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cuz you need to edit that asap.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## kangerX (May 26, 2013)

banned coz u r right

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 26, 2013)

Banned for using bad grammar. 
Try a keyboard that let's you swipe to type. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## vj_dustin (May 26, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for using bad grammar.
> Try a keyboard that let's you swipe to type.
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm trying swipe on samsung keyboard nowadays. It's fun but not 100% accurate. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Banned cause I always end up back on asop keyboard :sly:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

Banned because there is no such keyboard as "asop"


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Banned because there is no such keyboard as "asop"

Click to collapse



Banned because u know what I meant and for being a hateful person 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

Banned because you're actually on my ignore list since yesterday.


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

^^^


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ^^^

Click to collapse



Banned for having multiple accounts then to see my posts.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Banned because you're actually on my ignore list since yesterday.

Click to collapse



I glad I'm on your ignore list your a hateful person and your lucky I didn't report u for what u said. 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

Banned for not thinking outside the box.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Banned for not thinking outside the box.

Click to collapse



Touché

Banned for sending me a friend request and put me on your ignore list the same day as spitting hateful words. Are u some kind of confused man/women freak?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

Banned !!!! :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Banned for epic avatar 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

Banned coz Kittehs ROCK!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 26, 2013)

Banned coz I'll change my avatar to that kitteh the day jeff changes his.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

Banned coz your avatar irritates me so infinitely !!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I'll change my avatar to that kitteh the day jeff changes his..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause its the sh*t isn't it Lol 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Banned because my kitteh scratched me last night. :thumbdown:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because my kitteh scratched me last night. :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause u deserved it. I had your kitteh scratch u for agreeing with that stuff in the frat.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 26, 2013)

ban ban ban... just ban


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 

and i can go on and on


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Banned for having a ban tantrum 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 26, 2013)

Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban


----------



## T-$hep (May 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you talked too much

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 26, 2013)

ban for using too many times Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

Banned for quoting a huge post ! :silly::silly:


----------



## oltp (May 26, 2013)

ban bcause I can 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Crytech (May 26, 2013)

Ban for not quoting

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Don_Kronic (May 26, 2013)

"The people responsible for sacing the people who were saced have now been saced."

Sent from my Optimus G using xda app-developers app


----------



## oltp (May 26, 2013)

Don't be so bandiculous

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Crytech (May 26, 2013)

Ban for the "Sacy" post

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oltp (May 26, 2013)

Ban 4 banning too late

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Banned for banning so early

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I had to quote this.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## przemo405 (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I had to quote this.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using Motorola

GT-I9100  using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 26, 2013)

Banned for not using Motorola... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## sewer56lol (May 26, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for not using Motorola...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned for banning over 30k times In this thread.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (May 26, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for using too many times Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse



MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH







Seraz007 said:


> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse











Seraz007 said:


> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse











dominos_liberty said:


> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 26, 2013)

sewer56lol said:


> Banned for banning over 30k times In this thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



*Ignores previous ban spam*
I banned less than fifty times... 
Banned for bad counting skills. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse











dominos_liberty said:


> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse











Seraz007 said:


> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse









dominos_liberty said:


> ban for using too many times Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Banned

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 26, 2013)

I give up. 
Banned for quoting the super ban post. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## MetinKale38 (May 26, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> I give up.
> Banned for quoting the super ban post.
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned for having a hex signature

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Banned cause a lot if the people in this thread are just well 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## mekakeisei (May 26, 2013)

Banned for excessive violence against alien fruits.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

mekakeisei said:


> Banned for excessive violence against alien fruits.

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## gmaster1 (May 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for spamming
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



banned for not :spam:ing

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Banned...crazeh potayto! :what:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mekakeisei (May 26, 2013)

Banned for not healing.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Banned for continued spamming. Go post something productive somewhere 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deepsagarj (May 27, 2013)

Banned for the great new avatar :thumbup:

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

Banned because I'm in love with Paranoid Android ^_^

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 27, 2013)

Banned Because you didn't say what version...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

Banned...3+

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Banned because how can u be in live with a rom u can't even use?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 27, 2013)

Banned because you spelled "love" wrong and didn't notice the Atrix HD has Unofficial PACman (3.15)(MR1)(10.1) & Paranoid Android (3.56) roms. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## 063_XOBX (May 27, 2013)

Banned for posting losing lottery numbers.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned because you spelled "love" wrong and didn't notice the Atrix HD has Unofficial PACman (3.15)(MR1)(10.1) & Paranoid Android (3.56) roms.
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't notice cause I don't have an atrix HD u should have know that 



063_XOBX said:


> Banned for posting losing lottery numbers.

Click to collapse



iBan u for teh LULZ 


Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 27, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Banned for posting losing lottery numbers.

Click to collapse



No wonder you lost... 
Last time I checked, letters aren't numbers... 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because I didn't notice cause I don't have an atrix HD u should have know that
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Oh, I know about the fact that you don't have an Atrix HD... 
On that note, you're banned for owning a Nexus 4... Have fun with the glass back... 

Fun fact: We have N4 rom ports. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> No wonder you lost...
> Last time I checked, letters aren't numbers...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I use a dbrand skin. I got non glass back phones to so why hate on the n⁴ 

Like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or currently this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## 063_XOBX (May 27, 2013)

Banned for posting broken images.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Sorry pics didn't work I'll try again drop box links didn't work 









Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## vj_dustin (May 27, 2013)

Banned for stealing my Ban reason 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 27, 2013)

TBH, I have no hate towards the N4, I just find the glass back impractical. 

Also, XBOX_3- I mean 063_XOBX,
Banned for stating the obvious. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 27, 2013)

Banned coz my xda activity has reduced 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Its not impractical I work in a oil refinery and used mine with just a screen protector with a bumper and it was fine. Banned cause its the best looking phone EVA

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz my xda activity has reduced
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause u ninja'd me 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 27, 2013)

Banned for having a generalized opinion. Also, is it an Otterbox? 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for having a generalized opinion. Also, is it an Otterbox?
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



No both pics are bumper cases with dbrand skins 

Banned cause your post was generalizing in the first place 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Nachiket.Namjoshi (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No both pics are bumper cases with dbrand skins
> 
> Banned cause your post was generalizing in the first place
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Banned for useless bans 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Black synergy said:


> Banned for useless bans
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for an even more useless ban

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 27, 2013)

Banned for being a hypocrite. 

Darn it, you beat me to it... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## androidmechanic (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for an even more useless ban
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Banned for spending waayyy too much time on this here thread...

sent from my galaxy note transformed into a nexus4


----------



## Nachiket.Namjoshi (May 27, 2013)

Who made this thread ??

_______________________________ _______________________________ 

debt crisis here..... 


dead end.. 

Wut??  can't I joke if I am not rich?


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 27, 2013)

Banned for being oblivious and not actually banning anyone. 
Now let me sleep. My notifications are going crazy. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Then turn your notifications off and banned

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## GottZ (May 27, 2013)

Banner for running Android. Srsly.. Why would you want To do that?

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nikhilmendu (May 27, 2013)

Banned everyone for everything

Sent from my supercool one using xda premium 
Guys someone hacked my account lost 250thanks and 300posts :banghead:


----------



## androidmechanic (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Then turn your notifications off and banned
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



What refinery? I'm in Joliet...    Oh,...banned....

sent from my galaxy note transformed into a nexus4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

The BP one in whiting Indiana just across the border along the lake.

Banned

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## androidmechanic (May 27, 2013)

GottZ said:


> Banner for running Android. Srsly.. Why would you want To do that?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz you should go post somewhere else:thumbdown:

sent from my galaxy note transformed into a nexus4

---------- Post added at 05:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The BP one in whiting Indiana just across the border along the lake.
> 
> Banned
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Exxon/Mobil Coker T/A Joliet
Banned...
sent from my galaxy note transformed into a nexus4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned coz you should go post somewhere else:thumbdown:
> 
> sent from my galaxy note transformed into a nexus4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause I've worked there before. I'm a Teamster so I'm all over but currently in whiting for the past 5 years for the Bp Canadian crude project. You should see the new coker in whiting its crazy huge and technical.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## androidmechanic (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I've worked there before. I'm a Teamster so I'm all over but currently in whiting for the past 5 years for the Bp Canadian crude project.
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Banned cuz they bout to send me to North Dakota for some Canadian pipeline project they doin all the way from Alberta. 

sent from my galaxy note transformed into a nexus4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned cuz they bout to send me to North Dakota for some Canadian pipeline project they doin all the way from Alberta.
> 
> sent from my galaxy note transformed into a nexus4

Click to collapse



Banned cause ouch man. I'm not sure what's gonna happen to me at the end of the year. I might take some time off but I doubt it so I'll just go to the hall and see what jobs are out there. Hopefully I just stay in whiting but just switch contractors and work for superior construction again. Tag has a lot of work on the maintenance side too. Good luck with everything bro :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## androidmechanic (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause ouch man. I'm not sure what's gonna happen to me at the end of the year. I might take some time off but I doubt it so I'll just go to the hall and see what jobs are out there. Hopefully I just stay in whiting but just switch contractors and work for superior construction again. Tag has a lot of work on the maintenance side too. Good luck with everything bro :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Banned coz I live in Louisiana and I'm a long way from home and ready to take some time off with my family. I'm the superintendent so I rarely get any time off as it is...but thanks brother and good luck to you...:thumbup:

sent from my galaxy note transformed into a nexus4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned coz I live in Louisiana and I'm a long way from home and ready to take some time off with my family. I'm the superintendent so I rarely get any time off as it is...but thanks brother and good luck to you...:thumbup:
> 
> sent from my galaxy note transformed into a nexus4

Click to collapse



Ah gotcha 

Banned cause its a gift and a curse to have these type jobs. 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## androidmechanic (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ah gotcha
> 
> Banned cause its a gift and a curse to have these type jobs.
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



10-4.........banned

sent from my galaxy note transformed into a nexus4


----------



## deepsagarj (May 27, 2013)

Banned for using a transformed note

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## Ceelos09 (May 27, 2013)

^^Banned for not completely finishing your signature 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## suyisaster (May 27, 2013)

Ceelos09 said:


> ^^Banned for not completely finishing your signature
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for i dont like you.

Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Banned for I see a kitteh :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## arc_u (May 27, 2013)

Ban cause I'm mad

Envoyé depuis mon LT26i avec Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 27, 2013)

48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 27, 2013)

ban for using numbers


----------



## arc_u (May 27, 2013)

Banned (both) for flood by Admin SuperSanta

Envoyé depuis mon LT26i avec Tapatalk


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 27, 2013)

Banned for complaining to Santa! 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 27, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for using 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48
> 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48
> 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48
> 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48
> 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48

Click to collapse





dominos_liberty said:


> ban for using 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 49 48 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 49 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 48 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 49 32 48 48 49 48 48 48 48 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 49 48 32 48 48 49 49 48 48 48 48

Click to collapse



 :cyclops::cyclops::cyclops::cyclops::cyclops::cyclops::cyclops::cyclops:







Banned !


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 27, 2013)

Banned for not deciphering the message... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## kangerX (May 27, 2013)

banned coz hex gives me male orgasm

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## vj_dustin (May 27, 2013)

Banned coz the only hex that could do that is 3003135

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (May 27, 2013)

banned  BLX Sleep,Me MOV Bed,ME  NOP

sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 27, 2013)

Banned for not realizing that its not just hexadecimal code. I'll give you a hint... Binary...  Have fun. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

Banned because no one gets it XD

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 27, 2013)

Banned coz no one even tries! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

Banned because that's not what I meant

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidmechanic (May 27, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for not realizing that its not just hexadecimal code. I'll give you a hint... Binary...  Have fun.
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned for being a smarty pants.

sent from my galaxy note transformed into a nexus4


----------



## Seraz007 (May 27, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Seraz007  
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 

and i can go on and on 






Quote:
Originally Posted by dominos_liberty  
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban






Quote:
Originally Posted by Seraz007  
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban




Quote:
Originally Posted by dominos_liberty  
ban for using too many times Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban 
Ban Ban Ban And just Ban


Banned!!!!!

*wondering who's gonna quote this *


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

Banned because...NOOOOO!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ICUDeadNow (May 27, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Seraz007
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for hurting me :screwy:

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 27, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Seraz007
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Seraz007
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> Ban Ban Ban And just Ban
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 27, 2013)

Banned for this nonsense :l
Takes ages to scroll

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Can everyone please stop the posts that go on and on and on. Its getting really old now.

Banned for being an epic turtle 

Here is my Russian Tortoise  






Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

Banned...





Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryno_666 (May 27, 2013)

Recycling ban!

Sent from my Nokia 8150 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Banned for being green 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## goldflame09 (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being green
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Banned cause your cat is wearing green 

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 28, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> Banned cause your cat is wearing green
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7

Click to collapse



banned for poor sig formatting


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

Banned for accusing his sig..


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 28, 2013)

Banned for not having a cup holder on you at all times! 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Can everyone please stop the posts that go on and on and on. Its getting really old now.
> 
> Banned for being an epic turtle
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo mai god.
How do you get all the cute animals.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomzefi (May 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Yo mai god.
> How do you get all the cute animals.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word cute

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

tomzefi said:


> Banned for using the word cute
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using the same word 



vj_dustin said:


> Yo mai god.
> How do you get all the cute animals.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 My vet gave him to me cause he needed someone to take care of him. His name is Tuck and he's a Russian tortuous from Afghanistan  

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## tomzefi (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for using the same word
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK you got me. But your banned for all that you said in the end :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## kangerX (May 28, 2013)

banned from  marijuana state 

sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> banned from  marijuana state
> 
> sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



Banned for :smokin:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## kangerX (May 28, 2013)

banned coz I see a old guy smoke all the time n he's 80 + and he looks like he's 60 + lol 

sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## CoolApps (May 28, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> banned coz I see a old guy smoke all the time n he's 80 + and he looks like he's 60 + lol
> 
> sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about smoking.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mufti.arfan (May 28, 2013)

Banned coz math sucks 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

Banned for breaking my clock 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## unlimitedsol77 (May 28, 2013)

Banned for banning 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using xda app-developers app


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

Ban for not having enough evidence..

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

Banned for banning the person that banned the other banned person.n

sent from my (muffin)


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2013)

Banned coz this is not Spartaaaaaaa. This is Tapatalk 4 Betaaaaaa..  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz this is not Spartaaaaaaa. This is Tapatalk 4 Betaaaaaa..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



BanNed because I don't know if tapatalk 4 is good...

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2013)

RootYourPhoneHD said:


> BanNed because I don't know if tapatalk 4 is good...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app

Click to collapse



It's actually pretty awesome! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> It's actually pretty awesome!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Well,a quick ban I'm gonna test it right now 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## deathviper (May 28, 2013)

banned u for banning me


----------



## PuffMaN (May 28, 2013)

Cut it out, thats just plain annoying 

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## kangerX (May 28, 2013)

seriously it is. banned .

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Seraz007 (May 28, 2013)

me love annoying people !

FOR THIS TIME ONLY, BANNED!


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 28, 2013)

Dear lord  Everyone in this thread is banned, period. :gavel: 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Dear lord  Everyone in this thread is banned, period. :gavel:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz Tapatalk 4 isn't giving me notifications 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 28, 2013)

Banned for blaming an app in beta.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mekakeisei (May 28, 2013)

Banned for being pink instead of blue.


----------



## kangerX (May 28, 2013)

banned for sensible pre ban.

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Android Pizza (May 28, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (May 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FUS RO BAAAAAN!

Sent from Tapatalk 4 beta. Try It!
_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 28, 2013)

edisile said:


> FUS RO BAAAAAN!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk 4 beta. Try It!
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



KAMEHAMEBAAAAAAAN!!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prog_Prodigy (May 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> KAMEHAMEBAAAAAAAN!!!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not making any sense

Good day!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

Banned for making sense. Good to to u also kind sir

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for making sense. Good to to u also kind sir
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Banned for pronouncing day as to 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kangerX (May 28, 2013)

English teacher Alert. banned.

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

Banned for LULZ.

Good to to u also 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## oltp (May 28, 2013)

Banner for spending top much time in thuis thread 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 28, 2013)

Banned for being a hall monitor


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 28, 2013)

Banned for not being a key lime pie... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for not being a key lime pie...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't understand what are you talking about..

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 28, 2013)

ban because you should understand what he is talking about...


----------



## goldflame09 (May 29, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban because you should understand what he is talking about...

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming things 

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 29, 2013)

Banned for cuteness overload. 404. Page not found.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (May 29, 2013)

says the one with pink avatar  banned

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## 404-Not Found (May 29, 2013)

Banned because he (or she) was online when I posted this.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 29, 2013)

Banned for banning

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

Banned, Banned, Banned and a banny banny BaN! 
Banned, Banned, Banned and a banny banny BaN! 
Banned, Banned, Banned and a banny banny BaN! 
Banned, Banned, Banned and a banny banny BaN!


----------



## deepsagarj (May 29, 2013)

-_- banned 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## tomzefi (May 29, 2013)

From this post forth, i officially pronounce all banned, unbanned.  (Record skips)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## tobiascuypers (May 29, 2013)

tomzefi said:


> From this post forth, i officially pronounce all banned, unbanned.  (Record skips)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting permission to ban.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## tooter1 (May 29, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Banned for not getting permission to ban.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned.....Permission granted

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 29, 2013)

Banned for banning a person after the massive unban. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for banning a person after the massive unban.
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned coz I had cast a anti unban spell before that massive unban.
Sooooo.
Everyone is still Banned! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

Banned for being psychic and knowing the unban would happen and using the prespell 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## domini99 (May 29, 2013)

Banned because.... Lol I banned you 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## deathviper (May 29, 2013)

ban u bcoz i have new signature


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz i have new signature

Click to collapse



Banned coz that looks like teh Levi's tag!


----------



## deathviper (May 29, 2013)

ban u bcoz i dont think


----------



## UncookedMoa (May 29, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz i dont think

Click to collapse



Banned for absolute dumbness and inability to think.


----------



## goldflame09 (May 29, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz i dont think

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking too much 

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 AM ----------




UncookedMoa said:


> Banned for absolute dumbness and inability to think.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling someone they are dumb

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

Banny Banny ban and a banny banny BAN!
Banny Banny ban and a banny banny BAN!
Banny Banny ban and a banny banny BAN!


----------



## goldflame09 (May 29, 2013)

UncookedMoa said:


> Banned for absolute dumbness and inability to think.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling someone they are dumb

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7


----------



## UncookedMoa (May 29, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> Banned for telling someone they are dumb.

Click to collapse



Banned because I was banned. He admitted having the inability to think.



Seraz007 said:


> Banny Banny ban and a banny banny BAN!
> Banny Banny ban and a banny banny BAN!
> Banny Banny ban and a banny banny BAN!

Click to collapse



Banned for making unbelievably awesome beat that's so catchy, it won't get out of your head for a millenium. Thus, causing my inability to concentrate for the rest of my natural life.


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

Haha Thanks!

And Banned!


----------



## UncookedMoa (May 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Haha Thanks!
> 
> And Banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for thanking me for banning you. Seriously, who does that? *BANNED!*
_(But secretly, you're welcome.)_


----------



## TonyTrollsten (May 29, 2013)

Ban for secret relationship 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

Banned for wanting a secret relationship 

Meow?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## tobiascuypers (May 29, 2013)

Banned because your not a cat.


----------



## TonyTrollsten (May 29, 2013)

Meow  nice kitty


Ban for banning  cats

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Banned because your not a cat.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you r right I'm not a cat I'm a kitteh 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

ban because you are kitteh


----------



## TonyTrollsten (May 29, 2013)

Banned cuz we are the kitty and we well control over the world 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

ban for controlling the world in dreams


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

Banned because u will never know the true power of teh kittehs. 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

Banned because kittehs r adorable

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## salil.bajaj (May 29, 2013)

Banned coz he banned the person above him!

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

ban ban just ban


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 29, 2013)

Banned for not being a kitteh.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

Banned because true dat

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

Banned cause P1NK13P13's new avatar is pure cuteness 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

Banned because it's scary

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because it's scary
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm hungry & pizza made me even more indecisive


----------



## mufti.arfan (May 29, 2013)

Banned for letting us know you are hungry rather than having something :sly:

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GJ1001 (May 29, 2013)

*uagosat carnange*

Ban because using A110 ^^^-^^^


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

ban for no signature


----------



## deathviper (May 29, 2013)

GJ1001 said:


> Ban because using A110 ^^^-^^^

Click to collapse



ban bcoz u r using offtopic to get ten 10 post


----------



## CoolApps (May 29, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban bcoz u r using offtopic to get ten 10 post

Click to collapse



Banned for saying '10' when you already said ten before that.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

ban for my 900 posts


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

Banned for my 9892nd post

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

banned coz of my post ! :silly::silly::silly:


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz of my post ! :silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Banned coz there are no silly smileys in Tapatalk 4 beta, yet!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## goldflame09 (May 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz there are no silly smileys in Tapatalk 4 beta, yet!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



banned for not typing out smileys


----------



## domini99 (May 29, 2013)

Banned coz I haven't tried tapatalk 4 yet

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## south956 (May 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz I haven't tried tapatalk 4 yet
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for what you should've been banned for in ﻿the first place

imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## shpalmen (May 29, 2013)

banned for not making understandble what you meant!


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

ban for using exclamation mark!


----------



## YouCreateGaming (May 29, 2013)

Banned because I need to get my post count up.  C:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Phone: Tmobile Samsung Galaxy s4 m919
Rom: Wicked v2
Kernel: Stock
Radio: Stock
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

Banned. There's better ways to do so, noob. How about you try helping people?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

ban for giving a good advice...


----------



## YouCreateGaming (May 30, 2013)

Banned for not helping me and yelling at people for giving good advice. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Phone: Tmobile Samsung Galaxy s4 m919
Rom: Wicked v2
Kernel: Stock
Radio: Stock
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## south956 (May 30, 2013)

Banned for banning a banner that banned a banner that banned me

imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 30, 2013)

ban for using so many times the word "BAN" in one sentence


----------



## YouCreateGaming (May 30, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for using ban that got banned and banned someone. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Phone: Tmobile Samsung Galaxy s4 m919
Rom: Wicked v2
Kernel: Stock
Radio: Stock
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## south956 (May 30, 2013)

banned for confusing me 

imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 30, 2013)

Banned for being easily confused 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## kreatonn (May 30, 2013)

Banned for banning people.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 30, 2013)

Banned cause that's what you actually do here...


----------



## kreatonn (May 30, 2013)

Banned because u also do that,


----------



## styleKIMCHEE (May 30, 2013)

Banned for excessive periods

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (May 30, 2013)

Banny Banny Ban and a Bany bany BAN!!!
Banny Banny Ban and a Bany bany BAN!!!
Banny Banny Ban and a Bany bany BAN!!!
Banny Banny Ban and a Bany bany BAN!!!
!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 30, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banny Banny Ban and a Bany bany BAN!!!
> Banny Banny Ban and a Bany bany BAN!!!
> Banny Banny Ban and a Bany bany BAN!!!
> Banny Banny Ban and a Bany bany BAN!!!
> !

Click to collapse



Banned for spammy spammy spam and a spamy spamy SPAM!!!


----------



## goldflame09 (May 30, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned for spammy spammy spam and a spamy spamy SPAM!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for typing spam too much in one post 

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7


----------



## deathviper (May 30, 2013)

ban for eagle eyes


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 30, 2013)

Banned for the sake of gravity... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## 404-Not Found (May 30, 2013)

Banned because you have no care of gravity!

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 30, 2013)

Banned because I do care for gravity! 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 30, 2013)

ban for caring about gravity


----------



## kreatonn (May 30, 2013)

Banned for talking about gravity.

If u're DRAGONFORCE lovers please hit THANKS button,,


----------



## xboxfanj (May 30, 2013)

kreatonn said:


> Banned for talking about gravity.
> 
> If u're DRAGONFORCE lovers please hit THANKS button,,

Click to collapse



Banned for talking about talking about gravity.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathviper (May 30, 2013)

ban u bcoz i m feeling gravity


----------



## south956 (May 30, 2013)

Banned for using bcoz




        imported from Cyanoid from Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 30, 2013)

Banned for spelling because as bcoz 




        Started from the bottom


----------



## Seraz007 (May 30, 2013)

Banned for being a spellin Nazi!


----------



## CoolApps (May 30, 2013)

YouCreateGaming said:


> Banned for not helping me and yelling at people for giving good advice.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Phone: Tmobile Samsung Galaxy s4 m919
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for giving out information about your SGS4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 30, 2013)

ban for banning yourself


----------



## seanCSS (May 30, 2013)

banned for your avatar wearing glasses without lenses.


----------



## south956 (May 30, 2013)

banned because i got banned before you




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## madware.net84.net (May 30, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 30, 2013)

madware.net84.net said:


> Banned for having an avatar
> 
> Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using tapatalk on a CRICKET

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 30, 2013)

Banned for Sh*tz and LULZ

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## trapinha (May 30, 2013)

lol


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 31, 2013)

trapinha said:


> lol

Click to collapse



ban for lol


----------



## UncookedMoa (May 31, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for lol

Click to collapse



Banned for banning "LOL"


----------



## tomzefi (May 31, 2013)

UncookedMoa said:


> Banned for banning "LOL"

Click to collapse



Banned kuz that's been said before 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 31, 2013)

ban for using 'kuz' instead of 'coz'


----------



## south956 (May 31, 2013)

Banned cuz i felt like it

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

south956 said:


> Banned cuz i felt like it
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ur using a FIRE device 

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## gmaster1 (May 31, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned cuz ur using a FIRE device
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959

Click to collapse



banned for inviting the tumbleweeds of bad jokes.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for inviting the tumbleweeds of bad jokes.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being a tumbleweed of bad jokes

This is just a Tapatalk Signature. Thanks for reading! :silly:
I AM A POTAYTOE!!!


----------



## south956 (May 31, 2013)

Banned for banning your own kind(potaytoes)




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## deepsagarj (May 31, 2013)

Banned for banning for banning his own kind

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## madware.net84.net (May 31, 2013)

I ban everyone that hasnt been banned and everyone that visits this thread like a damn virus. I close the thread gawd dam it! XD 1337

Sent from my Legion using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 31, 2013)

madware.net84.net said:


> I ban everyone that hasnt been banned and everyone that visits this thread like a damn virus. I close the thread gawd dam it! XD 1337
> 
> Sent from my Legion using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned..


----------



## CoolApps (May 31, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned..

Click to collapse



Banned for having no specific reason to ban an other user.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 31, 2013)

Banned for no creativity in previous ban.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 31, 2013)

Banned cause u r a time traveler


----------



## seanCSS (May 31, 2013)

Banned for not using a pony as your primary means of transportation.


----------



## south956 (May 31, 2013)

Banned for retaliation 




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

Banned for having no hobbies 

This is just a Tapatalk Signature. Thanks for reading! :silly:
I AM A POTAYTOE!!!


----------



## seanCSS (May 31, 2013)

banned for judging the banned and banners


----------



## Seraz007 (May 31, 2013)

Banned for gettin ten posts up in off topic thread AKA Ten-Post N00b ! ! ! !
Banned for gettin ten posts up in off topic thread AKA Ten-Post N00b ! ! ! !
Banned for gettin ten posts up in off topic thread AKA Ten-Post N00b ! ! ! !
Banned for gettin ten posts up in off topic thread AKA Ten-Post N00b ! ! ! !
Banned for gettin ten posts up in off topic thread AKA Ten-Post N00b ! ! ! !
Banned for gettin ten posts up in off topic thread AKA Ten-Post N00b ! ! ! ! :cyclops:


----------



## zimlokks (May 31, 2013)

Banned for acting like an alarm. 

Flowed Away From My Samsung GS2 E4GT using Tapatalk 4.


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

Banned for banning an alarm 

This is just a Tapatalk Signature. Thanks for reading! :silly:
I AM A POTAYTOE!!!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned for banning an alarm
> 
> This is just a Tapatalk Signature. Thanks for reading! :silly:
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!!

Click to collapse



Banned coz alarms should be Banned and banished :banghead:

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

Banned because chezzy poops

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

Banned for making a poopy ban

Kindly hit the THANKS button if i helped. 

I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## south956 (May 31, 2013)

Banned for asking kindly




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

south956 said:


> Banned for asking kindly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning my humility 

Kindly hit the THANKS button if i helped. 

I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

Banned for begging for thanks.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

Banned for hating on my signature 

Kindly hit the THANKS button if i helped. 

I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

Banned cause I'm not hating I just think you'll get more thanks when not asking for them. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

Banned because am not asking for thanks. Its just a signature 

Kindly hit the THANKS button if i helped. 

I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## Olivier (May 31, 2013)

Banned because that's thanks begging though 

_Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire S mit Tapatalk 4_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned because am not asking for thanks. Its just a signature
> 
> Kindly hit the THANKS button if i helped.
> 
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Just banned






We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz a double facepalm makes no sense 

Kindly hit the THANKS button if i helped. 

I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned cuz a double facepalm makes no sense
> 
> Kindly hit the THANKS button if i helped.
> 
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Neither does your signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

Banned cuz people are taking this personal... Gotta change me signature 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned cuz people are taking this personal... Gotta change me signature
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Nothing being taken personal over here bro this is off topic. 

Love the new SIG  but I still have to ban you

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## hell_lock (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nothing being taken personal over here bro this is off topic.
> 
> Love the new SIG  but I still have to ban you
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I took it personally 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

prototype-U said:


> Banned cuz I took it personally
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause u take everything personal. Not my fault :sly: meow

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nothing being taken personal over here bro this is off topic.
> 
> Love the new SIG  but I still have to ban you
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Lol! I really admire your honesty. :thumbup:

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




prototype-U said:


> Banned cuz I took it personally
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you shouldn't take off topic posts personal.... Not to mention signature! 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Lol! I really admire your honesty. :thumbup:
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



brother?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi bro 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> brother?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse











Greatness_GH said:


> Hi bro
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



You are both banned for not banning 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for a reasonable ban :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for not posting in the brony thread

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for not posting in the brony thread
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting here... 

visit Techlions.in for latest tech news..


----------



## AFAinHD (Jun 1, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Banned for posting here...
> 
> visit Techlions.in for latest tech news..

Click to collapse



Banned for this thread having 52618 posts.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 1, 2013)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for this thread having 52618 posts.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning.....


----------



## AFAinHD (Jun 1, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Banned for banning.....

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for banning

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 1, 2013)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for banning for banning
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating the word banning! 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## deathviper (Jun 1, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Banned for repeating the word banning!
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



ban bcoz u have galaxy y(from ur name)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banny Banny BaN And A BAnny BAnny BAN! 
Banny Banny BaN And A BAnny BAnny BAN! 
Banny Banny BaN And A BAnny BAnny BAN! 
Banny Banny BaN And A BAnny BAnny BAN! 
Banny Banny BaN And A BAnny BAnny BAN! 
Banny Banny BaN And A BAnny BAnny BAN! 
Banny Banny BaN And A BAnny BAnny BAN!


----------



## south956 (Jun 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banny Banny BaN And A BAnny BAnny BAN!
> Banny Banny BaN And A BAnny BAnny BAN!
> Banny Banny BaN And A BAnny BAnny BAN!
> Banny Banny BaN And A BAnny BAnny BAN!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned again




        Sent from CM10.1 redirected from Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 1, 2013)

AFAinHD said:


> Banned for banning for banning
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using banning word twice... 


visit www.techlions.in for latest tech news..


----------



## AFAinHD (Jun 1, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Banned for using banning word twice...
> 
> 
> visit www.techlions.in for latest tech news..

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules and not banning the person before you.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kreatonn (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for using xda app..

If u're DRAGONFORCE lovers, please hit THANKS button


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

banned coz i dont like dragon force! !  !


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned coz dragonforce sux

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## domini99 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned coz he will never get any thanks this way  

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for miniator phone thing

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## CoolApps (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for saying out a invalid device which does not exist.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for banning an invalid device 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## CoolApps (Jun 1, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned for banning an invalid device
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned for a invalid ban.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for declaring other bans as invalid 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for banning a banner....


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because I'm bored.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned coz that's not my prob !!  ! !  !! !


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for Exclamation Mark overload

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Ban you from the bottom of my heart :what:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 1, 2013)

ban from above of my heart


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because I have no idea what you just said

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ipromeh (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I have no idea what you just said
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I have idea that why you have no idea and you just said

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because...who's the guy in your avatar? Just curious.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned cuz curiosity kills carts

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned coz you're crazy

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because I love this gif






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ipromeh (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because you have girlfriend and I'm still single

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because I still wanna know who the person in your avatar is

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ipromeh (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because you'll never know who is my avatar is until you know kpop 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned...is he from BigBang?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## greg1806 (Jun 1, 2013)

5265 pages n 52652 comments? I ban u all 4 these! 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ipromeh (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because you banned too much and yes, I banned you too because you know he is from bigbang

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because
http://www.stuffistumbledupon.com/w...Tray_Is_Empty_Again-cat-meme-cats-lolcats.jpg

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because
> http://www.stuffistumbledupon.com/w...Tray_Is_Empty_Again-cat-meme-cats-lolcats.jpg
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm having chowmein after months today 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## deathviper (Jun 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I'm having chowmein after months today
> 
> Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
> But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)

Click to collapse



ban bcoz a turtle have no right to use xda


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned cuz you have no right to declare someone a turtle 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 1, 2013)

banned for banning someone to call u Turtle...(maybe)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for not making any sense

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for failing to make sense out of a sensible ban

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for making even less sense 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

banned coz Non-Sense(Roms) are the best  :silly::silly::silly::silly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned cause iseewhatudidthere.jgp

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because I don't like Sense

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparx639 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because I don't like manufacturer skins

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because AOSP rules!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because I like aosp the most but we need sense and touchwiz so that there can be diversity or we would all be bored 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because I agree...although I still prefer Touchwiz, Motoblur and LG Optimus UI to Sense.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I agree...although I still prefer Touchwiz, Motoblur and LG Optimus UI to Sense.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz at least sense is better than Timescape :sly:

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned cause sense is my second favourite ui. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned coz Xperia Z UI (dontknowthenameoffit) looks very cool!

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

My Xperia TL is aosp with some Sony tweaks but its called Timescape 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> My Xperia TL is aosp with some Sony tweaks
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



banned for not banning. and for making it too easy to ban you.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Ban for making me sad kitteh

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for having a cat that looks like Kermit

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## domini99 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned coz my cat looks better 



Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## deepsagarj (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for still using your mini 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 1, 2013)

ban for no reason


----------



## domini99 (Jun 1, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for still using your mini
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz my dad still hasnt got his iphone 5, and i still didnt got his old iphone 4.
It can take up to a month before he gets his 5 :/
@tpam banned for a reason 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 1, 2013)

ban coz u r getting iphone 4


----------



## CoolApps (Jun 1, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban coz u r getting iphone 4

Click to collapse



Banned for a good reason to ban an other user.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned for a good reason to ban an other user.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause I agree

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned cuz this thread has become a leisure joint 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 2, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned cuz this thread has become a leisure joint
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a POTAYTOE 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 2, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Banned because you're a POTAYTOE
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



banned cuz hes an imposter!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 2, 2013)

*Funny*



gmaster1 said:


> banned cuz hes an imposter!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hahaha. I'm tired XD you're Banned because you're banned!


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for declaring me an imposter 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## deepsagarj (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for banning for declaring you an imposter 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 2, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for banning for declaring you an imposter
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone who banned someone else for declaring him Imposter... 

visit www.techlions.in for latest tech news..


----------



## kreatonn (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned bcause u live in india,

If u're DRAGONFORCE lovers please hit THANKS button,,


----------



## N1XM1X (Jun 2, 2013)

banned for being a dragonforce fan!

Nexus 4 via XDA


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 2, 2013)

ban for not being a dragonforce fan


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 2, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for not being a dragonforce fan

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a not-dragonforce fan 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 2, 2013)

ban for banning me


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned because I like fried chicken

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I like fried chicken
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you like fried chicken 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 2, 2013)

ban because fried chicken is awesome


----------



## xboxfanj (Jun 2, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban because fried chicken is awesome

Click to collapse



Banned because domino's sucks. Papa John's is way better.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for being a liar 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## CNexus (Jun 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being a liar
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning other people


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 2, 2013)

CNexus said:


> Banned for banning other people

Click to collapse



Banned for hypocrisy.

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## CNexus (Jun 2, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> Banned for hypocrisy.
> 
> This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.

Click to collapse



Banned for criticism


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 2, 2013)

CNexus said:


> Banned for criticism

Click to collapse



Banned for criticrisy

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 2, 2013)

Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!
Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!
Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!
Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!
Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!
> Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!
> Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!
> Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!
> Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!

Click to collapse



banned for banning with a banny ban ban

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## CNexus (Jun 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for banning with a banny ban ban
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing potatoes


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for CNexus

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 2, 2013)

banned coz that's the next Nexus !


----------



## CoolApps (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for banning someone because of there username.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kreatonn (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for banning people that banned bcause his username.

If u're DRAGONFORCE lovers please hit THANKS button,,


----------



## dugoy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

kreatonn said:


> Banned for banning people that banned bcause his username.
> 
> If u're DRAGONFORCE lovers please hit THANKS button,,

Click to collapse



Banned because I DONT CARE, I LOVE IT. I DONT CAARE.

Sent from my air conditioner unit running CyanogenMod


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 2, 2013)

ban for having rose in avatar


----------



## deathviper (Jun 2, 2013)

ban u bcoz i ........... wat i am saying


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 2, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz i ........... wat i am saying

Click to collapse



Banned for deplorable spelling and grammar.

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar of person smelling a flower with a bloody nose 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned cause you don't know kaaamehaaamehaaaaaaaaaaa.....

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 2, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I don't wanna know either.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Googy-Max kernel

Click to collapse



I ban you cause you are resisting yourself from knowing...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned cause I wanna know 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I wanna know
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned cuz curiosity kills cats

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 2, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned cuz curiosity kills cats
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse









Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned cuz this is the 5,2724th post 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for caring about it

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## kreatonn (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for having numbers in ur username.

If u're DRAGONFORCE lovers please hit THANKS button,,


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 2, 2013)

ban ban and banana
ban ban and banana....


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 2, 2013)

And a.... Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## CNexus (Jun 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> And a.... Banny Banny Ban! And A Bany Bany BaN!
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned for mixing cats and frogs in freakish hat experiments


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 2, 2013)

CNexus said:


> Banned for mixing cats and frogs in freakish hat experiments

Click to collapse



Banned cause I didn't mix them the cat took the pic and sent it to me. We had many LULZ 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## N1XM1X (Jun 3, 2013)

ban for posting 10,000 times in 8 month! and LULZ! (double ban)

Paranoid Nexus⁴ XDA
The Thanks Button Is
There To Stop Repeat
Thanks Posts. Use It!?


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jun 3, 2013)

N1XM1X said:


> ban for posting 10,000 times in 8 month! and LULZ! (double ban)
> 
> Paranoid Nexus⁴ XDA
> The Thanks Button Is
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to like like Timothy McVeigh in your avatar

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SV using Tapatalk 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> Banned for wanting to like like Timothy McVeigh in your avatar
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SV using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



Banned for being correct in your banning. 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned cause you banned someone who banned someone else who banned someone else who banned someone else 
This thread is freaking me.... 

visit www.techlions.in for latest tech news..


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned because downtownjeffbrown thought my avatar was a guy smelling a flower with a bleeding nose, but it's a match not a flower...and you didn't correct him! So...BANNED!

(btw, its from tekkonkinkreet. Amazing movie)

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 3, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> Banned because downtownjeffbrown thought my avatar was a guy smelling a flower with a bleeding nose, but it's a match not a flower...and you didn't correct him! So...BANNED!
> 
> (btw, its from tekkonkinkreet. Amazing movie)
> 
> This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar has bleeding nose

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## tomzefi (Jun 3, 2013)

seanCSS said:


> banned for judging the banned and banners

Click to collapse



Well your banned for being the person above me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned cuz you guys have nothing beneficial to add to this thread :sly:

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## south956 (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned for thinking banning isn't beneficial




        Sent from CM10.1 redirected from Tapatalk 4 beta
    


---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------

Banned myself for giving a f#@k




        Sent from CM10.1 redirected from Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned cuz you just made the funniest post  

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## K&Q (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned because you are a potato

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Powerhouse (Jun 3, 2013)

K&Q said:


> Banned because you are a potato
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You are banned , for banning the above person for saying potato .. :silly:


----------



## TTLayland (Jun 3, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banny Banny ban and a banny banny BAN!
> Banny Banny ban and a banny banny BAN!
> Banny Banny ban and a banny banny BAN!

Click to collapse



Ban because I'm always right

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned cuz you guys don't take xda serious :screwy:

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 3, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned cuz you guys don't take xda serious :screwy:
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



banned For NOT banning him for Not Following The Rulez by Not Banning TPAM


----------



## androidmechanic (Jun 3, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned cuz you guys don't take xda serious :screwy:
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you're a potatoe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned for not telling him to be deep fried goodness...

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## androidmechanic (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned coz anything fried is greatness...yum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned caused what about fried @Android Pizza?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned because fried chicken is better

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because fried chicken is better
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz chocolate beats everything 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned because u forgot about bacon 

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## south956 (Jun 3, 2013)

banned because im hungry now




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned for not eating before u got hungry 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for not eating before u got hungry
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy

Click to collapse



Banned coz I just had Chole Bhature (awesome Indian dish, just fyi) 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned for advertising Indian dishes 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned all of ya for makin my belly churn !


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 3, 2013)

Banned for not having a signature. 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

ban because u r a dishonest man


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Also banned for not having a signature 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for not telling the truth 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for banning people for their lack of signatures

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for banning me for banning people who lack signatures. 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned cuz am a SENIOR MEMBER!!! :banghead: :sly: 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for improper grammar. 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

ban for noticing mistake in other's grammar


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for not providing a reason

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

ban bana banana
ban bana banana..


----------



## panpjp (Jun 4, 2013)

Ban because you said ban bana banana

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for using the default signature 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for customizing... (Gosh, I feel like a hypocrite) 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for using ellipsis 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 4, 2013)

> Banned for using ellipsis <br />
> <br />
> -------------<br />
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are in the same two off-topic threads at the same time as me.

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> Banned because you are in the same two off-topic threads at the same time as me.
> 
> This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.

Click to collapse



Banned for being in two of the same threads as me

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

ban for both of us in same threads


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because I was bored

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

ban because you are bored


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for not being me

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Banned for not being me
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



Banned for being you.

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> Banned for being you.
> 
> This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for a emoticon 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

bolly bolly ban and a bolly bolly ban...


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for a word to close to bully

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## south956 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bleah ban




        Sent from CM10.1 redirected from Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Ban for using a word close to bleach

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

ban for killing everyone in the three word story thread


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahaha some one noticed.  Ban for noticing 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Hahaha some one noticed.  Ban for noticing
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



Banned for LOLing....

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for banning me for loling  when I hahaha'ed

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

ban because I think 'hahahah' and LOL'ing' are same


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Ban for being wrong

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

banned for not being true xD

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for not doing my this Beats this thread 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Banned for not doing my this Beats this thread
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



Banned because buying Dr. Dre products 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned cause I prefer bose  or audio technica 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for hating Beats Audio

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for thinking they're good 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## aranurea (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Banned for thinking they're good
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



Banned for having the Eiffel tower as your profile pic.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for dissing amazing architecture 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Banned for dissing amazing architecture
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



Banned for mistaking a copyright troll with an architectural critic.

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned cause I want to 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for providing improper reasoning of banning 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for not knowing there is no improper way or reason to ban

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for being a rebel banner

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned cause I'm a rebel with a cause. To ban people 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because you didn't let me join the rebels...
I feel like an Stormtrooper... 
Must. Look. For. Droids.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bck With A BAnny BAnny BAN!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned :flipoff2:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned :flipoff2:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy

Click to collapse



Banned because you're ugly 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because you've never seen me and I'm dead sexy 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for lying 

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

OK I lied he has seen me so banned 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

Can I ban to ban for ban?

Sent from my Garage...


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

writz said:


> Can I ban to ban for ban?
> 
> Sent from my Garage...

Click to collapse



No. So banned.


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

Double ban for "No."...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

writz said:


> Double ban for "No."...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Triple ban for you because your profile picture looks like cartoon xD

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 4, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Triple ban for you because your profile picture looks like cartoon xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you criticise him  :what:

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Triple ban for you because your profile picture looks like cartoon xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ban^2 for you because that's not a cartoon... xD....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

writz said:


> Ban^2 for you because that's not a cartoon... xD....
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it is totally worth drinking a cup of milk 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because it is totally worth drinking a cup of milk
> 
> Sent from my little beast using xda-app

Click to collapse



Banned because I like to drink milk...glasses of them... 

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 4, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I like to drink milk...glasses of them...
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you like to drink milks :what:

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Banned because you like to drink milks :what:
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Banned because its "milk" and can not be "milks" ....


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for being a grammar police on xda

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

banned coz its Grammar Nazi not Grammar Police


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz its Grammar Nazi not Grammar Police

Click to collapse



Banned for rolling eyes so many times....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz its Grammar Nazi not Grammar Police

Click to collapse



Banned cause you failed.


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned cause you failed.

Click to collapse



Banned for using caps and numbers in username...

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for using caps and numbers in username...
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using a nagoruko avatar :what: (naruto n goku)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned for using a nagoruko avatar :what: (naruto n goku)

Click to collapse



Banned and thnx for the LolZ


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

This is neither Naruto nor Goku nor any mixture...So, banned...!!! 

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for making too much noise about ur pic

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## goldflame09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for using a meme as your profile pic.

Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> Banned for using a meme as your profile pic.
> 
> Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for having rainbow in profile pic 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for having a honeycomb android as a profile picture... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for saying Honeycomb

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## goldflame09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned for saying Honeycomb
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for saying the word that you banned someone else for 

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> Banned for saying the word that you banned someone else for
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7

Click to collapse



Banned esuac dennab

Pinadala galing sa aking MuffinS5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

ban for using other language


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned cause thats the reversed word language 

Pinadala galing sa aking MuffinS5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

banned coz i cant read in reverse :what:


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

ban me because now I realized..


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for not following rulez and banning yourself !


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for having red in your pic

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 4, 2013)

ban for using word 'pic'


----------



## goldflame09 (Jun 4, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for using word 'pic'

Click to collapse



banned for not liking shortened forms of words


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for seeing it from my point of view

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for sadz

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Fzee (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for incorrect spelling

Sent from my Ace 2 running 4.1.2 JB


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

banned coz i has many sadz


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because putting 3 emoctions...

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## goldflame09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned not using any emoji :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 4, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> Banned not using any emoji :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7

Click to collapse



Banned for having Kindle Fire, not real fire 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for having Kindle Fire, not real fire
> 
> Sent from my little beast using xda-app

Click to collapse



Banned for copying the last of the previous emoticon 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## goldflame09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned for copying the last of the previous emoticon
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned for smashing your head against a brick wall

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> Banned for smashing your head against a brick wall
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7

Click to collapse



Banned for posting 15mins before my post..

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for posting 15mins before my post..
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## goldflame09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned for making me laugh
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> Banned for laughing
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10.1/SGT7

Click to collapse



Banned for having a running Kindle Fire...

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## deathviper (Jun 4, 2013)

ban bcoz my wimax is dead


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban bcoz my wimax is dead

Click to collapse



Banned for using "bcoz" instead of "because"....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## K&Q (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for correcting spelling mistake

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

K&Q said:


> Banned for correcting spelling mistake
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing there was another mistake which I did not spot out....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 4, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for not seeing there was another mistake which I did not spot out....
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ban you for being mistake spotter...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## writz (Jun 4, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> I ban you for being mistake spotter...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting my post....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for banning the same person more than once 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 4, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned for banning the same person more than once
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned coz a potato or a potayto can only be French fries, not greatness! 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 4, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz a potato or a potayto can only be French fries, not greatness!
> 
> Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
> But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)

Click to collapse



Banned because French fries are actually Belgian.

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because this morning I had "New York style" Texas toast, and the box said it was made in Ohio.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned coz i had a nutella sandwich 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i had a nutella sandwich
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



banned because i havnt banned you in a long time.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because he abandoned us 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because he abandoned us
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned cuz WHYYYYYY??? not my fault im a interwebz guy. id be the quiet guy IRL like i always have been.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because i havnt banned you in a long time.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> Banned because he abandoned us
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, I can't be in XDA much because I currently have no phone, and I can't keep taking my tablet to school 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't be in XDA much because I currently have no phone, and I can't keep taking my tablet to school
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



why no phone? banned for moving to iphone!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Ban for seeking "trooooooof" instead of truth 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Ban for seeking "trooooooof" instead of truth
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



banned cuz old ban iz old...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why no phone? banned for moving to iphone!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ugh.. Banned coz i hate iphone, but i have no choise now. Or iphone, or no phone 







Greatness_GH said:


> Ban for seeking "trooooooof" instead of truth
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned coz Gmaster1 is a potaytoman and you're a potaytoe

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ugh.. Banned coz i hate iphone, but i have no choise now. Or iphone, or no phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you betrayed the android community  and because a potaytoman is more EPIC then a box standard potayto

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned coz.. WHO SAIS IM GOING TO KEEP THAT IPHONE AND NOT GETTING A NEXUS 4 AFTER IPHONE???? 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz.. WHO SAIS IM GOING TO KEEP THAT IPHONE AND NOT GETTING A NEXUS 4 AFTER IPHONE????
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



banned cuz HELL YEAH! im doing Homework right now at 23:00 because i forgot about it and ill get a detention if i dont  stoopid teachers giving out art homework when its not even a art class :banghead:

thats right. im getting art homework for french :banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned coz dafuq?
Thought our school has ****ed up 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned cause 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2013)

banned cuz im dun wid mi homwrk

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for making such a big deal out of homework that took 40 mins.

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for not doing homework

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned because homework is lame.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because homework is lame.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a Pizza....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 5, 2013)

i hadz Baaan for everrryyyooOOoonnnEEE !


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> i hadz Baaan for everrryyyooOOoonnnEEE !

Click to collapse



Banned for confusing me. I don't understand what you are trying to say...:what: 

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for being easily confused 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

iBan u for Dafaq 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for mentioning an Apple product.....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for mentioning an Apple product.....
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iBan u because I did no such thing.

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> iBan u because I did no such thing.
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned for lying and doing the same thing again.....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for lying and doing the same thing again.....
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iBan u because I said nothing about apple so I didn't lie. Sorry u are easily confused but I never said anything about an apple product. 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for makin' my cat died for heart attack after reading your post 

Sent from my CAPATI from the mamak (Indian Musilm) restaurant


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned because that's sad. 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathviper (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because that's sad.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u r still making a pizza


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned everyone above me because I like....


Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 5, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned everyone above me because I like....
> 
> 
> Sent from my....
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not being clear. 
Do you like banning or do you like people above you 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for not being clear.
> Do you like banning or do you like people above you
> 
> Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
> But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)

Click to collapse



Banned for "that squirtle"...xD
And I like banning...not people...


Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned coz i banned you for banning the person above you that banned the person above the person above you that banned the person above the person above the person above you 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz i banned you for banning the person above you that banned the person above the person above you that banned the person above the person above the person above you
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word "banned" to much...


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

I ban the OP for making such a big thread!!


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> I ban the OP for making such a big thread!!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having anything better to ban

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> I ban the OP for making such a big thread!!

Click to collapse



I ban you because not using AT&T 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> I ban the OP for making such a big thread!!

Click to collapse



LoLz the OP did not make the big thread

We did lol 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:



FYI 






Threads Are Long not "Big" xD xD xD


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> LoLz the OP did not make the big thread
> 
> We did lol
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz you LOLing

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr.Acula (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned becoz no lol


----------



## kangerX (Jun 5, 2013)

banned. enough said

sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## jjohnson86 (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned because your state isnt Florida

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

jjohnson86 said:


> Banned because your state isnt Florida
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't using any Samsung devices 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## kangerX (Jun 5, 2013)

banned coz I don't have dream of Californication

sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## jjohnson86 (Jun 5, 2013)

Banning luqman because i HAVE used samsung devices. Granted its an old brick phone lol. Samsung tv counts too right? 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 5, 2013)

jjohnson86 said:


> Banning luqman because i HAVE used samsung devices. Granted its an old brick phone lol. Samsung tv counts too right?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned you because I didn't noticed that you have Samsung TV 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## deathviper (Jun 5, 2013)

ban u bcoz i m samsung holic


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for liking over saturated amoled screens that look like my sons coloring book 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

jjohnson86 said:


> Banned because your state isnt Florida
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating same letter in username...

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for repeating same letter in username...
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for skipping a bunch of bans and not playing the game correctly 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned because Xperia TL

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for skipping a bunch of bans and not playing the game correctly
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned for
spotting my mistake....






Android Pizza said:


> Banned because Xperia TL
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using Tapatalk 2..

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for being unoriginal

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned because there's nothing to do except banning

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for stating the obvious... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned and I'll give no reasons

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for being an angry person

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned cause pizza has nothing to do with android 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for lying

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for not explaining me your point

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for war with another member

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffé usando un comando tramite microchip integrato.


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for interfering

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for having too much sadz 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for having too much sadz
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



You mean catz
Lol

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned because you didn't ban

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned because you don't know how to unlock your boot loader and build from sources 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for being critical

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being critical
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being Jelly of my TL. Its not my fault I have many phones 




Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned because you don't know how to unlock your boot loader and build from sources
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What are u talking about. Clueless 


Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

I ban Obama.


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for politics

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> I ban Obama.

Click to collapse



Not allowed....You can only ban awesome people here at XDA.....SO BANNED....


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

writz said:


> not allowed....you can only ban awesome people here at xda.....so banned....

Click to collapse



noooooooo!!! Aaaaaahhh! (ban hammered)


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> noooooooo!!! Aaaaaahhh! (ban hammered)

Click to collapse



Why don't you just ban ?...xD

So Banned....


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> noooooooo!!! Aaaaaahhh! (ban hammered)

Click to collapse



What's paining you ?
If you know what I mean 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> What's paining you ?
> If you know what I mean
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using #iykwim...


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

Now son, don't touch that cactus! ( Grabs On ) YOUR BANNED!

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> What's paining you ?
> If you know what I mean
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ha ha...


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> Now son, don't touch that cactus! ( Grabs On ) YOUR BANNED!

Click to collapse



Banned for using "YOUR" instead of "YOU'RE"....


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for using "YOUR" instead of "YOU'RE"....

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, Forgot... You're [email protected]

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




writz said:


> I just got banned

Click to collapse



 I'm signing that petition BTW


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for signing petitions

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned for signing petitions
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being online....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## goldflame09 (Jun 5, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for being online....
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not telling us what device you sent it from

Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Banning for wondering 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned for not telling which ROM you use on your N4

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## goldflame09 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned for not telling which ROM you use on your N4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for caring what rom he is using

Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> Banned for caring what rom he is using
> 
> Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because my kitteh told me too




Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned for not telling which ROM you use on your N4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause I use Paranoid Android 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned because you didn't tell which version 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned cause I use PA 3.60 June 2nd

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## Negan (Jun 6, 2013)

????
sent from......



         Really...you actually needed to click this? You know I'm 1920 overclocked  running Jedi XP14. What else would I be running! :banghead:


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm too scared to ban someone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## goldflame09 (Jun 6, 2013)

GottaProblemBro said:


> I'm too scared to ban someone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being scared to ban

Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 6, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> Banned for being scared to ban
> 
> Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Oh gosh darnit

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## writz (Jun 6, 2013)

GottaProblemBro said:


> Oh gosh darnit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I do have a problem.....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned because what's your problem 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## writz (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned because his username asks for any problem and I have problem in that....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## kangerX (Jun 6, 2013)

banned because xperia TL

sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## writz (Jun 6, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> banned because xperia TL
> 
> sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the post you are talking about....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 6, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for not quoting the post you are talking about....
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for quoting the post you are talkin abt ! !!


----------



## writz (Jun 6, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned for quoting the post you are talkin abt ! !!

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same thing you are banning for....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## VoidFox (Jun 6, 2013)

banned cuz im tired


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 6, 2013)

VoidFox said:


> banned cuz im tired

Click to collapse



banned because you aren't played GTA 

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned because huh:sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned... For Narnia! 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 6, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned... For Narnia!
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse


----------



## writz (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned for having a Japanese Profile Picture.. 

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 6, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for having a Japanese Profile Picture..
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause your avatar has his eyes closed.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Banned cause your avatar has a faceless head.

Click to collapse



Banned cause dunno wtf is dat

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 6, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned cause dunno wtf is dat
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned you quoted my post prior to me editing it. (I edited within a second, thought no one will notice it.  )


----------



## writz (Jun 6, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Banned you quoted my post prior to me editing it. (I edited within a second, thought no one will notice it.  )

Click to collapse



Banned for editing post within seconds....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 6, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for editing post within seconds....
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting too quickly 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## writz (Jun 6, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned for quoting too quickly
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned because that was not me....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## BryanChia (Jun 6, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because that was not me....
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



because he's a fairy tail (anime) lover with Laxus as his profile picture :3


----------



## dugoy13 (Jun 6, 2013)

BryanChia said:


> because he's a fairy tail (anime) lover with Laxus as his profile picture :3

Click to collapse



Banned because you are also too. 

Sent from my air conditioner unit running CyanogenMod


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 6, 2013)

ban for using air conditioner to post


----------



## writz (Jun 6, 2013)

BryanChia said:


> because he's a fairy tail (anime) lover with Laxus as his profile picture :3

Click to collapse



Banned because you forgot the most important word : "banned"







dugoy13 said:


> Banned because you are also too.
> 
> Sent from my air conditioner unit running CyanogenMod

Click to collapse



Banned for having an AC running CM


Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## BryanChia (Jun 6, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because you forgot the most important word : "banned"

Click to collapse



damn it lol,
banned because he has only 4 thanks meter


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 6, 2013)

ban for noticing other's thanks


----------



## BryanChia (Jun 6, 2013)

banned for having more thanks than me


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 6, 2013)

ban for again noticing thanks


----------



## babe1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned before I go  to  sleep 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned for going to sleep while u should be watching others Thanks meters 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## BryanChia (Jun 6, 2013)

banned for asking the person above you to notice other's thanks meter xD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned cause I wasn't asking him to I was telling him to.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## Deleted member 4691845 (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned because of cat frog pic.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## BryanChia (Jun 6, 2013)

XeroFox said:


> Banned because of cat frog pic.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned because of having only 4 thanks meter


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 6, 2013)

BryanChia said:


> banned because of having only 4 thanks meter

Click to collapse



Banned for writing "3st Rom" instead of "3rd Rom" in your signature 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## BryanChia (Jun 6, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned for writing "3st Rom" instead of "3rd Rom" in your signature
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



oh crap, omg, hahaha didnt even realise that :3

banned for spelling POTATO, POTAYTOE


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned cause its potaytoe ova here 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned because you sent your post from a Galaxy Y


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because you sent your post from a Galaxy Y

Click to collapse



Banned cause i dont care! I love it!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csmiler (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned because your picture looks like a bee with a blue flame shooting out of it 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

csmiler said:


> Banned because your picture looks like a bee with a blue flame shooting out of it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause u r late

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EdauCode (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned all the Androidify users lol

Sent from my jelly android, jelly about cm 10.1 in Galaxy Mini


----------



## deathviper (Jun 6, 2013)

EdauCode said:


> Banned all the Androidify users lol
> 
> Sent from my jelly android, jelly about cm 10.1 in Galaxy Mini

Click to collapse



ban bcoz ur also a droidify


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned because your avatar wallpaper is weird

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Deleted member 4691845 (Jun 6, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because your avatar wallpaper is weird
> 
> Sent from my little beast using xda-app

Click to collapse



Says you. Banned.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## deathviper (Jun 6, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because your avatar wallpaper is weird
> 
> Sent from my little beast using xda-app

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz ur profile is a bee


----------



## Powerhouse (Jun 6, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz ur profile is a bee

Click to collapse



Banned you because , you said his profile is a bee 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathviper (Jun 6, 2013)

-MR.WORLDWIDE- said:


> Banned you because , you said his profile is a bee
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz it profile picture


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned because iron man

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Powerhouse (Jun 6, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned because iron man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned u coz , u kept ur photo as Avatar ....lolz

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned because I hate scorpions

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## grunted (Jun 6, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned because I hate scorpions
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because im not a brony http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29041552

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 6, 2013)

grunted said:


> Banned because im not a brony http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29041552
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not being brony....lol...xD...

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned because ponies are evil

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because ponies are evil
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I like eating Pizza...

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I like eating Pizza...
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cuz im actually gonna order pizza soon. nothing else to eat. someone forgot snacks and main things  i just came home to alot of coke...im having a party soon BTW. thats why i have alot of coke.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 6, 2013)

Banned for ordering me

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for ordering me
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for...wait...android flavoured pizza? i was planning on bbq chicken...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## writz (Jun 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for ordering me
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because so tasty... :3

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## jonahly (Jun 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned cuz im actually gonna order pizza soon. nothing else to eat. someone forgot snacks and main things  i just came home to alot of coke...im having a party soon BTW. thats why i have alot of coke.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for mad face

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 6, 2013)

jonahly said:


> Banned for mad face
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the right person!

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 6, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> Banned for not banning the right person!
> 
> This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.

Click to collapse



Banned for creating and transmitting your post completely in analog

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## MarcquisDale (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for looking like a clown


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 7, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> Banned for looking like a clown

Click to collapse



Banned for clowning like a look 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for teh LULZ!! 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jonahly (Jun 7, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> Banned for creating and transmitting your post completely in analog
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing a point! ( OH SHIZ! )


----------



## writz (Jun 7, 2013)

jonahly said:


> Banned for pointing a point! ( OH SHIZ! )

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## jonahly (Jun 7, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person....
> 
> Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for the wrong person twice!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for fun 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned for fun
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using xda-app

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because sig spoilers are overused

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because you're right

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 7, 2013)

banned coz i liked your other avatar better


----------



## MarcquisDale (Jun 7, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz i liked your other avatar better

Click to collapse



Banned because I like droids


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz i liked your other avatar better

Click to collapse



Banned because I received many PMs to change it 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned because I received many PMs to change it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for getting too many PMS to change your avatar....

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jun 7, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for not checking out my awesome signature
> 
> Check this out!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2035032

Click to collapse



Banned for making me ROFL and trolling me XD XD XD
(Gonna troll my friends ^_^)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 7, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned for not checking out my awesome signature
> 
> Check this out!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2035032

Click to collapse



Banned because, we all know, ITS A TRAP!!


----------



## jaygajay (Jun 7, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Banned because, we all know, ITS A TRAP!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't fall for the TRAP

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jun 7, 2013)

jaygajay said:


> Banned because you didn't fall for the TRAP
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm adding it to my SIG xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 7, 2013)

jaygajay said:


> Banned because you didn't fall for the TRAP
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I did fall for it, but by the original troll that made that link.


----------



## writz (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned cause I fell for it but so sad that I use chrome and can block dialog boxes coming up... xD

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for using Chrome, not Chromium 
http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/download-chromium

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## writz (Jun 7, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for using Chrome, not Chromium
> 
> Sent from my little beast using xda-app

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont know if chromium is available for android??..

Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?


----------



## Deleted member 4691845 (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because not knowing something.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## writz (Jun 7, 2013)

XeroFox said:


> Banned because not knowing something.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know the language of your signature...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## Deleted member 4691845 (Jun 7, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I don't know the language of your signature...
> 
> _Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Dutch.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned cos theres nothing to ban

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## writz (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because Potayto?

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for banning me about the same thing i've been already banned for

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned cause again Ur avatar is u don't say


----------



## EdauCode (Jun 7, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned cause again Ur avatar is u don't say

Click to collapse



banned bcoz your muffin avatar is angry lol :silly:


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because you have 0 thanks and I got 694 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for showing off... >_>


----------



## writz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned because you have 0 thanks and I got 694
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for watching others' thanks and comparing with your own....

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned cause again Ur avatar is nagorukoto 


Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because that's a long word

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 7, 2013)

banned coz its not !


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned coz you are right.
*Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious*, now that's long! XD


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because I read it as superman lol

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because you must be tired...go take a nap.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because its 4 pm and I an not sleepy

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because it's 10 AM where I live

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because I wish I visit the place you live
USA or Canada isn't it ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I_FLY_Z3R0 (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because sure not allowed to talk about Canada 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Why is that
Banned because I am free to talk about any place
Also banned because of your avatar
Battery usage

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned FOr BEing A TEN POST N00b ! ! !


----------



## writz (Jun 7, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned FOr BEing A TEN POST N00b ! ! !

Click to collapse



Banned for using zeros in place of O's....

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

iBan u for using a spoiler

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## kangerX (Jun 7, 2013)

banned for the 'I' word

sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## writz (Jun 7, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> banned for the 'I' word
> 
> sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



Banned for living in the State where marijuana is not illegal...


----------



## domini99 (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned coz 


I got chocopeanuts 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because peanuts are gud

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because I love them more than xda

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned because I love them more than xda
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banne coz how dare you!

Lagged from my galaxy mini.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned because peanuts aren't the best thing in the world

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because peanuts aren't the best thing in the world
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned (don't let @M_T_M hear you say that about peanuts) 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned (don't let @M_T_M hear you say that about peanuts)
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



salted ban-nuts are the best!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned cause here's a free $16 app for a 3d launcher only for today http://m.slickdeals.net/f/6077002-A...ee-today-normally-16?g_sd_mobile_preference=1

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause here's a free $16 app for a 3d launcher only for today http://m.slickdeals.net/f/6077002-A...ee-today-normally-16?g_sd_mobile_preference=1
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned for posting that awesome link just activated...you rock mang!!

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned for posting that awesome link just activated...you rock mang!!
> 
> sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
> (Time And Relative Tarts In Space)

Click to collapse



 Tpam

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for not banning 
Edit: And for posting a helpful link 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to important, but it's more important to be nice.



         "When I was a young man, I had liberty, but I did not see it. I had time, but I did not know it. And I had love, but I did not feel it. Many decades would pass before I understood the meaning of all three. And now, in the twilight of my life, this understanding has passed into contentment.  Love, liberty, and time: once so disposable, are the fuels that drive me forward"


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 7, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to important, but it's more important to be nice.
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not realising he thought it was 'TPAM' thread! 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned cause your right lol

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause your right lol
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



banned cuz im right.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## undercover (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause your right lol
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm stalking you and no one is allowed to ban me for stalking (too easy). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned for being creepy :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being creepy :sly:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



banned for having a stalker...what are you hiding? theres always a reason for a stalker unless they are just pure creepy.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for having a stalker...what are you hiding? theres always a reason for a stalker unless they are just pure creepy.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned cause I called him creepy for a reason...


Well that and I'm dead sexi so it happens 



Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## undercover (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I called him creepy for a reason...
> 
> 
> Well that and I'm dead sexi so it happens
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for faking sexyness. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Banned for faking sexyness.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause you know I'm hands model :sly:

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## undercover (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause you know I'm hands model :sly:
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned for having Model hands? Airfix or Revell? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Banned for having Model hands? Airfix or Revell?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause its Hired Hands agency actually 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## undercover (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause its Hired Hands agency actually
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned for renting your hands out. Do they request you to do hand jobs? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gallardo5 (Jun 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Banned for renting your hands out. Do they request you to do hand jobs?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for asking private questions. Btw, do they?

Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's open 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

gallardo5 said:


> Banned for asking private questions. Btw, do they?
> 
> Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
> POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Just the women 

Oh yea BANNED

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## gallardo5 (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just the women
> 
> Oh yea BANNED
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



For what ? 

Banned for banning without the reason

Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's open 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

gallardo5 said:


> For what ?
> 
> Banned for banning without the reason
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't need a reason to ban u. 

So BANNED²

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## gallardo5 (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't need a reason to ban u.
> 
> So BANNED²
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



OOOMMMGGGG WWWTTTTFFF you broke da game rulezzzz.

Banned for that 

Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's open 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned cause what are u taking about? The game rules are ban the person above u and I've done that lol

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because x2 lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gallardo5 (Jun 8, 2013)

There needs to be a reason of banning afaik

Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's open 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

gallardo5 said:


> There needs to be a reason of banning afaik
> 
> Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
> POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading op

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## gallardo5 (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for not reading op
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned for saying somethung thats not truth. I have read the op few minutes ago, but I noticed the amount of thanks more than actual content  aaaand since the first reply there js always a reason of banning. Do you want to watch this world burn because of changing it?

Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's open 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

gallardo5 said:


> Banned for saying somethung thats not truth. I have read the op few minutes ago, but I noticed the amount of thanks more than actual content  aaaand since the first reply there js always a reason of banning. Do you want to watch this world burn because of changing it?
> 
> Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
> POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes and u are banned

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## gallardo5 (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes and u are banned
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse









You can't ban me now, you can't touch this

Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's open 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I ban the person below me
> 
> Check this out!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2035032

Click to collapse



Banned u broke the rules gallardo5 made 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned for being unloved.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## gallardo5 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned for calling him onloved

Btw, I didnt make this rule, it was made few hundreds pages ago

Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's open 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because there is no rule. Show me where the rule is???

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## gallardo5 (Jun 8, 2013)

There is no written rule, but just look at other posts, ppl always give their reason. You can't ban me eithout the reason go ban someone else with no reason!

Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's open 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

gallardo5 said:


> There is no written rule, but just look at other posts, ppl always give their reason. You can't ban me eithout the reason go ban someone else with no reason!
> 
> Sent from my LG Nexus 4.
> POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having your username after the name of a car...






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because there is no rule. Show me where the rule is???
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Thanked for sharing that awesome link...



_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 8, 2013)

No, thanks. 
Only bans!

So double Banned! 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because true dat

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because true dat
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I love Fliptop 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Banned because I love Fliptop
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting a Pizza...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned for saying Pizza

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jun 8, 2013)

banned for rooting your phone

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because...why are you all talking about me?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because...why are you all talking about me?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I love eating Pizza and its been a long time since I did so...that's why...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## mackentosh (Jun 8, 2013)

Bans will make her dance


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because you must be watching a dancing show

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you must be watching a dancing show
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just Banned...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Banned!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using using the "exclamation mark"....

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## deathviper (Jun 8, 2013)

ban u bcoz my signature cant load


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz my signature cant load

Click to collapse



Banned because your signature can't load....


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because your browser is bad

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathviper (Jun 8, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because your browser is bad
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ban u
see my signature it still loading


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u
> see my signature it still loading

Click to collapse



Banned because its a gif which will never load any other thing...:cyclops:


----------



## deathviper (Jun 8, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because its a gif which will never load any other thing...:cyclops:

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u r genius but not more than me


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz u r genius but not more than me

Click to collapse



:cyclops: Banned because ...


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 8, 2013)

writz said:


> :cyclops: Banned because ...

Click to collapse



Banned -_-






If you know what i mean


----------



## Deleted member 4691845 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned



Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

XeroFox said:


> Banned
> 
> View attachment 2026175
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned....


----------



## deathviper (Jun 8, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned....

Click to collapse



ban u all for using the images


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u all for using the images

Click to collapse



Banned for not using images...


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 8, 2013)

banned for making me load useless images

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because you're from Ghana 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nomancoolboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> banned for making me load useless images
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned because you have received just 14 thanks on xda

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 8, 2013)

banned for paying attention to trivial stuff

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 8, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> banned for paying attention to trivial stuff
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
> And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



banned for lying about being a potayto 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for lying about being a potayto
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for banning...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 8, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for banning...
> 
> _Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so you can ban for banning when your banning? so i can ban you for banning.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned for being conciousness, potato.

proud noob.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned for being a proud noob 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned for having a N4

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned cause I had a sgs Vibrant which was just like your i9000. I just sold it though this past week to a friend from xda in India though.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 8, 2013)

ban for having 2 nexus


----------



## south956 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned for that avatar  :damn:




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## deathviper (Jun 8, 2013)

ban u all bcoz still my sign still cant load


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 8, 2013)

banned for having me fooled


----------



## south956 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned cuz my avatar won't change




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

south956 said:


> Banned cuz my avatar won't change
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using "cuz"....


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 8, 2013)

banned for banning a "cuz" user

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> banned for banning a "cuz" user
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
> And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned for you don't say...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned cause tpatpam does say 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## N10AP (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause tpatpam does say
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned cos you spelt has with a z and for being called Jeff


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned for wah and huh?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## writz (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for wah and huh?
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned for writing 4 as ⁴...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned for using a spoiler

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because spoiler sigs are overused

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned cause I agree

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## maek_it_happen (Jun 8, 2013)

Dead give away , dead give away 

My neighbor got big testicles , cause we see this dude everyday 

We at ribs with this dude , but we didn't have a clue

Dead give away 


Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because you did

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned because you did
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm unbannable


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 8, 2013)

banned cos I now own a Galaxy S 2! 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned cos I own a Galaxy Note !

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cos I own a Galaxy Note !
> 
> Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because your reasons are lame


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because you're an Arab 

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't like Arab people 

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned because I don't like Arab people
> 
> Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for hating yourself


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because you are an Arab

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't like your attitude...

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned because I don't like your attitude...
> 
> Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because neither my boss.

Live with it


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned cos I said so ...

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cos I said so ...
> 
> Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because you typed so, and not said so


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned cos you're right...

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't know why do you don't like my attitude ?

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Banned because you don't know why and I need to sleep :/

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 8, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you typed so, and not said so

Click to collapse



banned for not being on lately.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for not being on lately.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for always being on.

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for the sake of hypocrisy...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for teh lulz

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## wbchristmas (Jun 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for teh lulz
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned for the... wha? 




Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned for the... wha?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@M_T_M ban this foo for me pease :sly: We can have many lulz

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## south956 (Jun 9, 2013)

Simon says banned




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned because Simon Says is for little children

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned because pizza is Meh kittehs favorite 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because pizza is Meh kittehs favorite
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned for feeding your cats inappropriate food!

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## writz (Jun 9, 2013)

=JKT= said:


> Banned for feeding your cats inappropriate food!
> 
> This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.

Click to collapse



Banned! You're banned....

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 9, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned! You're banned....
> 
> _Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OH YEAH!? YOU'RE banned too!

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned because im asian.
"Imma Asian, Yu Do Wat I Say Okai?"

proud noob.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Banned because im asian.
> "Imma Asian, Yu Do Wat I Say Okai?"
> 
> proud noob.

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm Asian too
"Imma Asian, Yu Do Wat I Say Okai?"


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned because Asians

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned because pizza man

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned cause God Bless Merica

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 9, 2013)

...
Banned for realizing this message was hidden for computers and browsers...
...

...


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 9, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> ...
> Banned for realizing this message was hidden for computers and browsers...
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you wrote in white 

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for telling the world my secret... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## writz (Jun 9, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for telling the world my secret...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned for writing in white....

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for writing in white.... 

Visit www.techlions.in for latest tech news.


----------



## writz (Jun 9, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Banned for banning someone for writing in white....
> 
> Visit www.techlions.in for latest tech news.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for banning some one who wrote in white.....

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who ......
Oh no that's getting big

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for not finishing... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## tooter1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for not finishing...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



NSA told me to ban for to much metadata. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 9, 2013)

Did you know: WT reported that NSA hacked 100 million accounts on 9 popular servers including google, facebook, and youtube. Read the news.
Those NSA people now know what you're thinking.

proud noob.


----------



## deathviper (Jun 9, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Did you know: WT reported that NSA hacked 100 million accounts on 9 popular servers including google, facebook, and youtube. Read the news.
> Those NSA people now know what you're thinking.
> 
> proud noob.

Click to collapse



ban u for spreading new in offtopic


----------



## south956 (Jun 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because Simon Says is for little children
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Arent we all children deep,deep,deep,deep,deep,deep inside n banned for caring of off-topic in off topic




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 9, 2013)

banned for asking if we aren't children

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## writz (Jun 9, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> banned for asking if we aren't children
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
> And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned because SATAN told me to do so....


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 9, 2013)

banned for lying about SATAN. SATAN doesn't give tasks like that

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## writz (Jun 9, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> banned for lying about SATAN. SATAN doesn't give tasks like that
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
> And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont know SATAN... and also dont know what type of tasks he gives....xD


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned cause u r illuminati...

And :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## south956 (Jun 9, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> banned for asking if we aren't children
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
> And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned it was rhetorical 




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for not letting me in the illuminati... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned because the illuminati will kill you

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 9, 2013)

banned because the illuminati doesn't kill humans

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because the illuminati will kill you
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



who are the illuminati? banned for not telling me

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned because Google is your friend...and so is Wikipedia.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned because: 01248163264128256512102420484096819216384327686553613107226214452428810485762097152419430483886081677721633554432.


----------



## writz (Jun 9, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Banned because: 01248163264128256512102420484096819216384327686553613107226214452428810485762097152419430483886081677721633554432.

Click to collapse



Banned just like this...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## deathviper (Jun 9, 2013)

ban u bcoz today u have yellow hair


----------



## writz (Jun 9, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz today u have yellow hair

Click to collapse






        banned because I originally have black hair..xD
    


_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## freakbg (Jun 9, 2013)

banned for fun xD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for funner

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathviper (Jun 9, 2013)

freakbg said:


> banned for fun xD

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u r quite new XD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for orly nao durrrrr 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## writz (Jun 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for orly nao durrrrr
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned because I am switching back to tapatalk 2...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## deathviper (Jun 9, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I am switching back to tapatalk 2...
> 
> _Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u r from india(same as me) XD


----------



## Dr.Acula (Jun 9, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz u r from india(same as me) XD

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone from India.


----------



## anazhd (Jun 9, 2013)

banned because that statement is almost racist 

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JuarX (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned because the statement isn't racist.


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for banning racists

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## writz (Jun 9, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Banned for banning racists
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for banning racists...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## robcop19 (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for not running anything 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for running something

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathviper (Jun 9, 2013)

Dr.Acula said:


> Banned for banning someone from India.

Click to collapse



ban u to being a judge


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for banning a judge

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for banning a banning judge... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for banning a banner who banned a banning judge 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## robcop19 (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for meowing 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 9, 2013)

robcop19 said:


> Banned for meowing
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for meowing....


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned because Judge Judy is a boss

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for mentioning am old lady judge... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for mentioning am old lady judge...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't judge people


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 9, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you shouldn't judge people

Click to collapse



Banned coz electricity just went out :/
And it's 11.35pm here with around 38'C temp.
I need my AC :banghead::banghead:

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 9, 2013)

I ban you for banging your head, twice...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> I ban you for banging your head, twice...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned because banging your head means sucking your own D


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for feeling the need to ban

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for feeling the need to ban
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



What feeling??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## frostysnowman3567 (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for banning telling the need to ban.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for making no sense at all

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## frostysnowman3567 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry, that should be feeling

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 9, 2013)

frostysnowman3567 said:


> Sorry, that should be feeling
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a long username...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 9, 2013)

banned for having a short username.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 9, 2013)

banned for being 5yourself

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## dannytt07 (Jun 9, 2013)

******

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for whaaaa....

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned for multiplying nexus to nexus four times in a row(your sig).

012481632641282565121024204840968192163843276865536131072262144524288104857620971524194304838860816777216335544326


----------



## frostysnowman3567 (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned for having to many numbers

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## jonahly (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned for using the word numbers

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda premium


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lock this thread down and ban the op for this thread please.

012481632641282565121024204840968192163843276865536131072262144524288104857620971524194304838860816777216335544326


----------



## writz (Jun 10, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Lock this thread down and ban the op for this thread please.
> 
> 012481632641282565121024204840968192163843276865536131072262144524288104857620971524194304838860816777216335544326

Click to collapse



Banned for saying 'please'...

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## =JKT= (Jun 10, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Lock this thread down and ban the op for this thread please.
> 
> 012481632641282565121024204840968192163843276865536131072262144524288104857620971524194304838860816777216335544326

Click to collapse



Banned for not realizing the mods have abandoned this thread and given it over to the wanton destruction of unsupervised hooliganism.

This post was created and transmitted completely in analog.


----------



## topiratiko (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned cause I said so.
Md5:banned1234567890

Samsung Galaxy SII i777
CyanogenMod 10.1/AOCP ICEE
Boost 234 Kernel


----------



## writz (Jun 10, 2013)

topiratiko said:


> Banned cause I said so.
> Md5:banned1234567890
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII i777
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I wanna ban always....

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned because I love my dog

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned because his dog doesn't like him

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned because that is a lie from the pit of hell

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 10, 2013)

If you dont want to get banned, then:




#!/system/bin/sh
export a0=kiss; export trash0="the hell out of"; export a1=my; export trash1=awesome; export a2=butt; export trash2=hole; export a3="."; m=$(for i in $(seq 0 3); do echo -n "$(env | grep a$i= | awk -F = '{print $2}') "; done); echo $m


----------



## writz (Jun 10, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> If you dont want to get banned, then:
> #!/system/bin/sh
> export a0=kiss; export trash0="the hell out of"; export a1=my; export trash1=awesome; export a2=butt; export trash2=hole; export a3="."; m=$(for i in $(seq 0 3); do echo -n "$(env | grep a$i= | awk -F = '{print $2}') "; done); echo $m

Click to collapse



Banned for not hiding the code part... 

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## deathviper (Jun 10, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for not hiding the code part...
> 
> _Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz u need 3 more post to be a senior member


----------



## writz (Jun 10, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban u bcoz u need 3 more post to be a senior member

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't know that. ..

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned for not knowing that

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## writz (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for not knowing that
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing that......

_Sent from my....



        y u wanna know?
    
_



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I will not post anymore...Lets be a simple Member... xD....


----------



## south956 (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned for now knowing also




        you sneaky rat, abducted from Amazon's ex....CM10.1 kindle.....by Tapatalk 4


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 10, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for knowing that......
> 
> _Sent from my....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz one more post to senior member!


----------



## south956 (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned to help u out




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## robcop19 (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn too much banning 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 10, 2013)

If you dont like banning, or staying in the off topic forum, then get out.

This is a dev forum, junior.





#!/system/bin/sh
export a0=kiss; export trash0="the hell out of"; export a1=my; export trash1=awesome; export a2=butt; export trash2=hole; export a3="."; m=$(for i in $(seq 0 3); do echo -n "$(env | grep a$i= | awk -F = '{print $2}') "; done); echo $m


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 10, 2013)

ban you guys for earning senior membership through an off topic thread :screwy::what:

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## Deleted member 4691845 (Jun 10, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> ban you guys for earning senior membership through an off topic thread :screwy::what:
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
> And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned for being right

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 10, 2013)

banned for banning me for being right. AM ALWAYS LEFT! :banghead:

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## Dr.Acula (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned bcoz u don't say?


----------



## AbstractMind87 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dr.Acula said:


> Banned bcoz u don't say?

Click to collapse



Banned because he did say and u said he didn't. Also because u blinked today at some point 

Sent from my One X using xda premium


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 10, 2013)

banned for banning a banner for blinking

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 10, 2013)

UBanned for banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is banning a banner who is also banning a banner. Now please stop. Pretty much everyone got banned here by me now.





#!/system/bin/sh
export a0=kiss; export trash0="the hell out of"; export a1=my; export trash1=awesome; export a2=butt; export trash2=hole; export a3="."; m=$(for i in $(seq 0 3); do echo -n "$(env | grep a$i= | awk -F = '{print $2}') "; done); echo $m


----------



## kangerX (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned. 

Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned 4Chan posturing in Ginny woods

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned because my tablet is on fire

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned for being a pyro 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned because its my school tom.

Sent from my Micromax A110


----------



## domini99 (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because my tablet is on fire
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz.. wut???!?!??!!!?!??

Lagged from my galaxy mini.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned because I meant it was overheating

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz.. wut???!?!??!!!?!??
> 
> Lagged from my galaxy mini.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you banned someone.. 

visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned because I can !

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 10, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I can !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using the same device as me

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## maek_it_happen (Jun 10, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## D Stave (Jun 11, 2013)

maek_it_happen said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not being specific. 

Sent from my S4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

D Stave said:


> Banned for not being specific.
> 
> Sent from my S4

Click to collapse



Banned for go post something useful

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Towle (Jun 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for go post something useful
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Towle said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite

Click to collapse



Banned for having no clue why I said that. He has less than 10 posts and is supposed to get those with useful posts. Your a mod your supposed to know that   Kthxbai

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Towle (Jun 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for having no clue why I said that. He has less than 10 posts and is supposed to get those with useful posts. Your a mod your supposed to know that   Kthxbai
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm mobile and can't see user stats but will look into it


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Towle said:


> Banned because I'm mobile and can't see user stats but will look into it

Click to collapse



Banned cause ah ok gotcha :thumbup:

Good avatar btw just no barking at the kittehs 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause ah ok gotcha :thumbup:
> 
> Good avatar btw just no barking at the kittehs
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a mod who can ban you 4reals 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for banning a mod who can ban you 4reals
> 
> Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
> But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)

Click to collapse



Banned cause I got balls of steel

Don't be scared 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I got balls of steel
> 
> Don't be scared
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned cuz thats gotta be rough on the wife! 

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Banned cuz thats gotta be rough on the wife!
> 
> sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
> (Time And Relative Tarts In Space)

Click to collapse



Banned cause she loves it 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## writz (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because I am not human....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned cause what are you then?

I'm a kitteh 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## writz (Jun 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause what are you then?
> 
> I'm a kitteh
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned because I am a sniper...

"Pew! Pew! Pew!!..."

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## spodie (Jun 11, 2013)

banned because you got me sooo hooked on this phone I tried to smoke it!

Sent from nowere


----------



## dixson10 (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned bbe ugly


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm Byakko, and I'm a flashaholic... Oh, and banned for... Let's go with, sleeping. Banned for sleeping! 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because I'm tired as crap

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned for being tired....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because my dog is kicking my face

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mat-p7 (Jun 11, 2013)

banned because i through hand granade


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because you should get your first ten posts elsewhere. Not in Off Topic.
*facepalm*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because I agree...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## _xda_ (Jun 11, 2013)

so you're an internet thrill seeker I guess, not much of one at that? yawns.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because your username is terrible...really? You couldn't come up with a better one?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 11, 2013)

banned because you are using different colors for each line in your signature


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 11, 2013)

banned for havin this n00bish sayin in your sig : """IF I HAVE HELPED YOU IN ANY WAY,
PLEASE CLICK THANKS""""" 


Absolutely PATHETIC


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 11, 2013)

banned for bothering yourself with trivial matters. does it really matter?

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## writz (Jun 11, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> banned for bothering yourself with trivial matters. does it really matter?
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
> And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree again....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because, im the ban man 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathviper (Jun 11, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> Banned because, im the ban man
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ban bcoz u have a micromax hahaha lol


----------



## Olivier (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because I hate noname devices too. Also banned for banning someone for having a micromax.

_Gesendet vom meinem Sony Xperia S mit Tapatalk 4_


----------



## writz (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because  I also have one Micromax...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 11, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because  I also have one Micromax...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



But you also have the One!
So banned!

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## writz (Jun 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> But you also have the One!
> So banned!
> 
> Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
> But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)

Click to collapse



Banned because I mostly use the Micromax...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jonahly (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned for being a android!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda premium


----------



## writz (Jun 11, 2013)

jonahly said:


> Banned for being a android!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being too much correct...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because McDonald's pwns

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned cause burger king is better

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned cause burger king is disgusting..... McD all the way!!!!

Check this out!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2035032


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned coz Subway *Eat Fresh* FTW!!  :victory::victory::victory:


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because , its summer 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 11, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned cause burger king is disgusting..... McD all the way!!!!
> 
> Check this out!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2035032

Click to collapse



Technically, Mcd is more disgusting.
I dont have time so not gunna tell the reason. Giyf





#!/system/bin/sh
export a0=kiss; export trash0="the hell out of"; export a1=my; export trash1=awesome; export a2=butt; export trash2=hole; export a3="."; m=$(for i in $(seq 0 3); do echo -n "$(env | grep a$i= | awk -F = '{print $2}') "; done); echo $m


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Pink sludge right? Internet folklore! BANNED!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Pink sludge right? Internet folklore! BANNED!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned and stolen all the food... :3


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned coz to hell with burgers, Dominos Pizza ftw!

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned for Saint Louis Style Ribs... Dry Rubbed of course...


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned for no-sense ban

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned for making a big deal 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned because ribs are good

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Banned cause ribs are my favorite food

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because I'm preparing my ribs for tomorrow... Hmm... Mashed Potatoes or Rice?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned because I'm preparing my ribs for tomorrow... Hmm... Mashed Potatoes or Rice?

Click to collapse



Banned for rice

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because mah kitteh is sleepn

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned cause so is Jack but Cairo is playing fetch with me

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause so is Jack but Cairo is playing fetch with me
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned for playing with your *****

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because I saw what you did there...


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because turning innocent things into crap is wrong

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because turning innocent things into crap is wrong
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because that has dual meaning...the perspective changes with the mind of the reader not the writer....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Hyoz (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because I like bacon.

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hyoz said:


> Banned because I like bacon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for the sake of bacon...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because that has dual meaning...the perspective changes with the mind of the reader not the writer....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because...it's still not right.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## south956 (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned for making a big deal over *****




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned for having dirty minds

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because it's always "You can see things from his side of the fence?!" *sigh*

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because I have Custom Stock Rom v5 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## writz (Jun 12, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I have Custom Stock Rom v5
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for showoff....


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

banned coz i hate samsung (except Gnex     )(


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned cause I hate AMOLED

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## dugoy13 (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because you are a cat, I like dogs more.

Sent from my air conditioner unit running CyanogenMod


----------



## deathviper (Jun 12, 2013)

dugoy13 said:


> Banned because you are a cat, I like dogs more.
> 
> Sent from my air conditioner unit running CyanogenMod

Click to collapse



ban bcoz u like dog


----------



## writz (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because you like iron man....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathviper (Jun 12, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because you like iron man....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



ban u bcoz my jarvis didnt like u


----------



## Hyoz (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned you because I have the Mark 42. 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## CyberScopes (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because you lied, and only tony starke has the mark 42

Sent from my Xperia Play™


----------



## deathviper (Jun 12, 2013)

ban bcoz i m real tony


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because it's time for me to ban someone

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because I don't love my mother in law ...and never will ... meow

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> Banned because I don't love my mother in law ...and never will ... meow
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned for many Lulz 


....meow

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## writz (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for many Lulz
> 
> 
> ....meow
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning for the Lulz....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned for not giving me a thanks 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

banned coz the thanks button is on a really looong vacation


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned coz you love OT don't you

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

banned coz that's why we are all here :highfive:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned coz you came when it was boring 
It was really funny and active a few months back

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## vkk178 (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because I'm Banman and I banned the joker to Arkham

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 12, 2013)

vkk178 said:


> Banned because I'm Banman and I banned the joker to Arkham
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm batman and I killed joker in Arkham.

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned coz you are just a turtle who is lying :3

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 12, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> Banned coz you are just a turtle who is lying :3
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't say?

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because Thunja is almost dead.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 12, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because Thunja is almost dead.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't know what is Thunja.... 

visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned for having an advertisement in your sig

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am The Frost (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for having an advertisement in your sig
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not having an ad in your signature to help your developers get more free storage to share from. 

Get 20Gb of storage from Barracuda Networks here: https://copy.com?r=9VkINB


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because I don't believe in that sort of thing...especially for websites I've never heard of before.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 12, 2013)

banned for having a misspelling in my sig ... THEAD


----------



## I Am The Frost (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I don't believe in that sort of thing...especially for websites I've never heard of before.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for putting up with devhost and living under a rock. 

Get 20Gb of storage from Barracuda Networks here: https://copy.com?r=9VkINB


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because you're being really rude and pushy. I don't even use dev host.. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you're being really rude and pushy. I don't even use dev host..
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not being a dev


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because using dev host doesn't make you a dev

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 12, 2013)

banned because i thought would be that easy ...


----------



## I Am The Frost (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you're being really rude and pushy. I don't even use dev host..
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for taking anything written in this thread to heart, not trying new things, and labeling me the problem. 

But don't try copy, its wack. 

Banning myself for being ridiculous. Later folks! 

Get 20Gb of storage from Barracuda Networks here: https://copy.com?r=9VkINB


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned because you're the most rude person I've ever encountered on XDA. Ignored!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you're the most rude person I've ever encountered on XDA. Ignored!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I've met MUCH worse

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 12, 2013)

gagdude said:


> Banned because I've met MUCH worse
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because you haven`t met my mother in law ... yet


----------



## domini99 (Jun 12, 2013)

Banned coz my french teacher is way worse.
Punish this punish that...

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my french teacher is way worse.
> Punish this punish that...
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_

Click to collapse



banned because you havnt met my french teacher...and for being back...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because you havnt met my french teacher...and for being back...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for still being in school. And welcome back @domini99  check out my new toy 

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Tovulpes (Jun 13, 2013)

banned just because


----------



## deathviper (Jun 13, 2013)

ban ban ban ban ban ban !!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 13, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban ban ban ban ban ban !!!

Click to collapse



Banned for going out of control.. 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## deathviper (Jun 13, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for going out of control..
> 
> Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
> But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)

Click to collapse



ban bcoz i have ctrl and alt ket too in my keyboard


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

banned coz my control is broken


----------



## writz (Jun 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz my control is broken

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a broken controller...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned Because you have a HTC One. Damn HTC

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## stratosk21 (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned because u have a Amazon Kindle Fire

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 13, 2013)

alexbrian21 said:


> Banned because u have a Amazon Kindle Fire
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because another iron man....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned because I'm not comfortable with Jellybean in SGY 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

banned coz u really shud remove this : "Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU"


----------



## TroPir (Jun 13, 2013)

banned, because pick your own nose


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 13, 2013)

TroPir said:


> banned, because pick your own nose

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont  

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned for using Volkswagen (is it named in english like this, too?!) logo as avatar  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 13, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for still being in school. And welcome back @domini99  check out my new toy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



Cool! You did the job man, having a nexus is REALLY respecting android


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned because I'm planning on getting a Motorola Xoom, what do you think Domini?

Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned coz I think enough of Motorolas
They're over priced 
Buy a better one

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned because I disagree. I'm a big Motorola fan.

Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 13, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Banned because I'm not comfortable with Jellybean in SGY
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



WHAT??!!!!?
HOW

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## writz (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> WHAT??!!!!?
> HOW
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Banned because eh? Toilet seat?

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 13, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because eh? Toilet seat?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 13, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for being confused
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz I just at some puffs. Now I need my Dew


----------



## maek_it_happen (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I'm planning on getting a Motorola Xoom, what do you think Domini?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Idk, never used those devices.

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned because you didn't ban, and because you can Google info about it...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned cause or needed to be done

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## writz (Jun 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause or needed to be done
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned because all the "One"s are not awesome....take the XBOX one as an example....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## beenbannedbefore (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

No your banned because you've been banned before.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned because...that's an odd username choice.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned because why is my username odd?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned because I wasn't talking about you

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I wasn't talking about you
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I know lol

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned for trolling 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned cause 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## writz (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned for being trolled....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned coz the no. of tags for this thread is JUST TOO DAMN HIGH!!! !!! !! !! ! ! !


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned because there aren't enough tags... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## writz (Jun 14, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned because there aren't enough tags...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned for overlooking....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 14, 2013)

Ban yall for not noticing my absence! :screwy:

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned band 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------




Greatness_GH said:


> Ban yall for not noticing my absence! :screwy:
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
> And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Banned for coming back 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## kaczykozaczy (Jun 14, 2013)

ban for buying iphone


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned for mentioning iPhone 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 14, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> Banned for mentioning iPhone
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned for also mentioning... It?

Sent from my broken, massively f*cked up Xperia Z


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned for not understanding the sadomasochism 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 14, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> Banned for not understanding the sadomasochism
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned for first assuming I would!


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 14, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned for first assuming I would!

Click to collapse



Banned for dirty mind then 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## writz (Jun 14, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> Banned for dirty mind then
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned because I want a nexus....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 14, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I want a nexus....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't believe in Santa Claus 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 14, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> Banned because you don't believe in Santa Claus
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned cause you have a dark side.. 

visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned coz Stuart Price has a dark side..


----------



## writz (Jun 14, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz Stuart Price has a dark side..

Click to collapse



Banned cause squirtle also has a dark side....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## benz0076 (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned because i said so
respect my authoritah ...!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my Lenovo A820 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned because "Man Down...I repeat Man Down.."

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SCORRPiO (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned because by new Oppo find 5 is not here -.-


----------



## beenbannedbefore (Jun 14, 2013)

Banned because that's what this thread is for .

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 14, 2013)

beenbannedbefore said:


> Banned because that's what this thread is for .
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't even have a mobile 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## Xavali7 (Jun 14, 2013)

xanthrax is banned for having those freaky blue eyes!


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 14, 2013)

Xavali7 said:


> xanthrax is banned for having those freaky blue eyes!

Click to collapse



Banned for watching my real profile photo

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 15, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> Banned for watching my real profile photo
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a good profile 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 15, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



...


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned because putting that in your sig normally does nothing... and just makes you seem needy.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Jun 15, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh !

Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal !


----------



## mallen462 (Jun 15, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Banned for making me laugh !
> 
> Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal !

Click to collapse



Banned because it's been awhile since I post

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




SCORRPiO said:


> Banned because by new Oppo find 5 is not here -.-

Click to collapse



Banned because there seems to be too many of threads 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beenbannedbefore (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned for bad talking style 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 15, 2013)

beenbannedbefore said:


> Banned for bad talking style
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for criticising

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta

Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## kangerX (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal !


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned coz you live in Amsterdam? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned for posting from toilet seat 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you live in Amsterdam?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Ban for a Ban question hybrid. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## deathviper (Jun 15, 2013)

ban a turtle


----------



## dugoy13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned because I have no idea what you said

Sent from my air conditioner unit running CyanogenMod


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned because I have nothing else better to do.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned because i like gadgets

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 15, 2013)

GottaProblemBro said:


> Banned because I have nothing else better to do.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for doing the best you can


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned for being so nice to people in the N4 help thread 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Banned because i like gadgets
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm guessing we all do 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being so nice to people in the N4 help thread
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for not telling this too to my mother in law :angel:


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 15, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> banned for not telling this too to my mother in law :angel:

Click to collapse



Banned you because this is my 500th post


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 15, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned you because this is my 500th post

Click to collapse



Banned because you have lost , SHE's got 19 thousands more than you 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned coz India is smacking Pakistan today in the Champions trophy xD

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned cause I want to

Meow

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz India is smacking Pakistan today in the Champions trophy xD
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't mention what in the world they're playing

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I want to
> 
> Meow
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned because you meow ... sorry boss , this is the only place where I can ban you 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> Banned because you didn't mention what in the world they're playing
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz cricket 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz cricket
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Banned because my colleague is from Pakistan

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 15, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> Banned because my colleague is from Pakistan
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz im an Indian and im supporting India 

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------




xanthrax said:


> Banned because you have lost , SHE's got 19 thousands more than you
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



She, who? Sorry i coundnt find anyone 2-3 people above me with 19500 post. Banned coz of this


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 15, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned bcoz im an Indian and im supporting India
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz is too obviously

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 15, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> Banned coz is too obviously
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned because its raining in England and is stopping the game again and again. 

ps. its raining here, in India too but im loving it


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

banned coz i know how that feels too bro ^^^^

yea im in england


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned coz i know how that feels too bro ^^^^
> 
> yea im in england

Click to collapse



Banned coz if the match doesnt goes on, Pakistan will get a point on the point table :banghead:


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 15, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned coz if the match doesnt goes on, Pakistan will get a point on the point table :banghead:

Click to collapse



banned because they should play Plants vs Zombies


----------



## writz (Jun 15, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> banned because they should play Plants vs Zombies

Click to collapse



Banned because I am  a zombie alien android....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 15, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I am  a zombie alien android....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned coz choose one xD

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## lordmagusbr (Jun 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz choose one xD
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm a great Warlock!


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned for no reason... 

visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## writz (Jun 15, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Banned for no reason...
> 
> visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News

Click to collapse



Banned because thats too old reason...


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned cause old is gold... 

visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned because I felt like it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## writz (Jun 15, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Banned cause old is gold...
> 
> visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News

Click to collapse



Banned because that phrase is too mainstream....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 15, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because that phrase is too mainstream....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Goodnight ban.

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## beenbannedbefore (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned cause I'm familiar with the process 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## writz (Jun 15, 2013)

beenbannedbefore said:


> Banned cause I'm familiar with the process
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for having the 'S' variant....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mattoaida (Jun 15, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for having the 'S' variant....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because I am the 'S' variant

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 15, 2013)

mattoaida said:


> Banned because I am the 'S' variant
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for no reason. I'm just a big meanie who bans for no reason.


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned for being mean 

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

This^^

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This^^
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol i beat u to it 

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This^^
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for no longer having pizza in your avatar.
I like pizza.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

Not this ^^

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not this ^^
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're not even banning!
And for that you are banned.


----------



## writz (Jun 16, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> You're not even banning!
> And for that you are banned.

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not expected to state reasons....;(

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 16, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because you are not expected to state reasons....;(
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. Banned.

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## south956 (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned for impatience 




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## DroidIt! (Jun 16, 2013)

Banning because I like banning the banner that banned the ban


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 16, 2013)

DroidIt! said:


> Banning because I like banning the banner that banned the ban

Click to collapse



Banned coz you're trying to make it confusing but you ended up with a wrong sentence 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned for teh lulz

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 16, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for teh lulz
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned cause your Tapatalk sig is in code.


----------



## DroidIt! (Jun 16, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for teh lulz
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Make that a DOUBLE BAN for yeah all the weird number stuff


----------



## Eternalty (Jun 16, 2013)

DroidIt! said:


> Make that a DOUBLE BAN for yeah all the weird number stuff

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned cause this is my last post before I go to bed *now shut the f**k up so I can sleep :sly:. 



We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## arc_u (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned cause I want to ban someone 

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 16, 2013)

arc_u said:


> Banned cause I want to ban someone
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're banned because I want to ban you


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned for not sleeping. It's 4:01. AM. Go sleep or I will find you, and forcibly flash Motus firmware on all your devices. 

Oh and the signature is in hexadecimal code. Have fun. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## vkk178 (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned for using a dildo 

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for not sleeping. It's 4:01. AM. Go sleep or I will find you, and forcibly flash Motus firmware on all your devices.
> 
> Oh and the signature is in hexadecimal code. Have fun.
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



banned for a pointless hex sig...

translation: sent from my atrix hd using tapatalk.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned coz that sig is old

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## dugoy13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned because I like donuts

Sent from my air conditioner unit running CyanogenMod


----------



## psp1987 (Jun 16, 2013)

嘩屌…2677頁…
Hello all I am new to xda.

Sent from my LT25i using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned cause your supposed to say banned before you say anything in this thread. But hello there welcome to xda

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 16, 2013)

psp1987 said:


> 嘩屌…2677頁…
> Hello all I am new to xda.
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned because it`s a lie !!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> banned because it`s a lie !!!

Click to collapse



Banned because yea I saw that after I clicked on his profile. Liars 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because yea I saw that after I clicked on his profile. Liars
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



banned because you  don`t even know that it`s a HER


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> banned because you  don`t even know that it`s a HER

Click to collapse



Banned cause this is xda and 99% of the members are male :thumbdown:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause this is xda and 99% of the members are male :thumbdown:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



banned for giving me bad news


----------



## writz (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned because I am new to XDA...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 16, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I am new to XDA...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because it`s another lie within 9 minutes


----------



## writz (Jun 16, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> banned because it`s another lie within 9 minutes

Click to collapse



Banned because you should have said...its a lame lie...lol...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 16, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because you should have said...its a lame lie...lol...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for a better English then mine 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 16, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> Banned for a better English then mine
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned because *than


----------



## writz (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned....because you have the word 'thanks' in your signature...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 16, 2013)

ban because promoting a petition


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned because posting here for first time.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 16, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban because promoting a petition

Click to collapse



Banned because me and fellow users are waiting for the cm build for their phone but because of unavailability of the kernel sources we cannot get custom kernel and IMO, its enough as a good reason to promote it... 




Quantuum4 said:


> Banned because posting here for first time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because posting here for first time....xD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned for not liking my avatar

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## beenbannedbefore (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned cause Halley berry performance was awesome in avatar

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned because I'm not talking about that movie -_-

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## beenbannedbefore (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned cause you were and you loved her performance 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned because that movie sucks

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned for hating! :banhammer:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned for irony



Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 16, 2013)

I dislike 'em indeed. A friend "tossed" a cat on my back and I almost killed them both..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 16, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> I dislike 'em indeed. A friend "tossed" a cat on my back and I almost killed them both..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for attempting to kill them. Lol .


----------



## writz (Jun 16, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> I dislike 'em indeed. A friend "tossed" a cat on my back and I almost killed them both..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you are afraid of cats... xD..



szzlgupta said:


> Banned for attempting to kill them. Lol .

Click to collapse



Banned for using "Lol" as a sentence....


----------



## androidmechanic (Jun 16, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because you are afraid of cats... xD..
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for using "Lol" as a sentence....

Click to collapse



Banned for only being thanked 4 times in 139 posts...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 16, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned for only being thanked 4 times in 139 posts...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I love games.. 

visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## writz (Jun 16, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Banned for only being thanked 4 times in 139 posts...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is addicting and I did nearly 80-90 posts out of 140 only in this thread...Lol.... xD

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because this thread is addicting and I did nearly 80-90 posts out of 140 only in this thread...Lol.... xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's scary 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned because you banned a nice guy.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jun 16, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because you banned a nice guy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I lost my girlfriends phone number

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 16, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Banned because I lost my girlfriends phone number
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz you should call her mom 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## Icone24 (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned because i wrote it here.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## irefutabil (Jun 16, 2013)

banned beause you use xda app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned cause I'll eat noobs including u

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




Icone24 said:


> Banned because i wrote it here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'll eat you too

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I'll eat noobs including u
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you supposed to be on diet ... milk only ... meow


----------



## Dr.Acula (Jun 16, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> banned because you supposed to be on diet ... milk only ... meow

Click to collapse





Banned bcoz


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Banned because


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## writz (Jun 17, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because
> View attachment 2048050
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using MeMes....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 17, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for using MeMes....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you banned him for using memes


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned for not liking memes.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beenbannedbefore (Jun 17, 2013)

I love lamp , I love desk 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned for not banning and for being confused about life. It's ok you can cry we won't judge u. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 17, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned for not liking memes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i like memes.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for making me laugh
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because it seems you dont like to laugh.


----------



## vinny3 (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned for making him laugh again

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 17, 2013)

vinny3 said:


> Banned for making him laugh again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for rock band....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## beenbannedbefore (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned cause the mods banned me 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 17, 2013)

beenbannedbefore said:


> Banned cause the mods banned me
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for making it obvious.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## beenbannedbefore (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned by a band that's been banned by David banner 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## raymondrbowman (Jun 17, 2013)

Ban for using to many words starting with ban.

Sent from my Razr HD using xda premium


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned for banning him for using too much ban in his ban post.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned cause u don't even know the bounds of the word ban. You weren't here for the horrible period of spam bans. 

Btw the kittehs are going to kill you. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## writz (Jun 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause u don't even know the bounds of the word ban. You weren't here for the horrible period of spam bans.
> 
> Btw the kittehs are going to kill you.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned because of space cat invasion....  xD...[have you ever watched "Kid vs Cat"?...  LOL]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because of space cat invasion....  xD...[have you ever watched "Kid vs Cat"?...  LOL]

Click to collapse



Banned know no I've never seen it but now I want to. Is it a movie???

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## writz (Jun 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned know no I've never seen it but now I want to. Is it a movie???
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned because its just a [cartoon.program#alien-cat-invasion]....LOL....


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned because I prefer Secret Squirrel... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 17, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned because I prefer Secret Squirrel...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



banned because you have written a line in white color 'which is not visible' in your signature :/


----------



## writz (Jun 17, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> banned because you have written a line in white color 'which is not visible' in your signature :/

Click to collapse



Banned because I can see it from my phone's dark theme... :victory:

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 17, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I can see it from my phone's dark theme... :victory:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because im posting this using my laptop atm.


----------



## beenbannedbefore (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes lol 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## writz (Jun 17, 2013)

beenbannedbefore said:


> Yes lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the 'yes lol'...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 17, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for the 'yes lol'...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you did right!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned coz I just skipped 7 pages of bans to post mine

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## arc_u (Jun 17, 2013)

Banned for having a pokemon as avatar 

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk


----------



## south956 (Jun 17, 2013)

banned for ur avatar looking at squirtle avatar




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Panda banny ban ban pan 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## south956 (Jun 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Panda banny ban ban pan
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



specist ban




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## writz (Jun 18, 2013)

south956 said:


> specist ban
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban export....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jun 18, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 18, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you are banned too


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jun 18, 2013)

sent from the New Lunar Republic Headquarters


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 18, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> sent from the New Lunar Republic Headquarters

Click to collapse



Banned cause I feel sorry for you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for having sympathy... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## writz (Jun 18, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for having sympathy...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned because no console...


----------



## south956 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for corny line




        you sneaky rat, abducted from Amazon's ex, CM10.1 kindle, by Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for being panda 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.Acula (Jun 18, 2013)

9





Razor! said:


> Banned for being panda
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a joker.

Hope it helps
-Dracula


----------



## writz (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr.Acula said:


> 9
> 
> Banned for being a joker.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for the sake of the Brotherhood....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Dr.Acula (Jun 18, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for the sake of the Brotherhood....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz joker from dark night rises not the other one.

Hope it helps.
-Dracula


----------



## writz (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr.Acula said:


> Banned bcoz joker from dark night rises not the other one.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> -Dracula

Click to collapse



Banned because I am werewolf....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned because you are not.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jun 18, 2013)

sent from the New Lunar Republic Headquarters


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned because you did not banned the person above you

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathviper (Jun 18, 2013)

ban bcoz u have a sh!t phone


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

banned coz i can say the same thing about u


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned because we don't know what kind of phone you have and you are potentially a hypocrite 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned coz u cant see my signature?


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz u cant see my signature?

Click to collapse



Lol. Hey I just woke up and you didn't give me much to go on! And no I can't see your sig. Banned for criticizing! 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for checking xda the first thing after waking up


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned cuz you know you do it too. I did say I was gonna wait till I'd had my coffee but never committed to that. Alright I'm banning myself for too many bans.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------

We should all be banished for paying this nerdy game! Way too much fun.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

banned coz i admit i do it too

shame on me


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned cause after I check my emails then hangouts I then check xda.... addicted ban for us all :flipoff2:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause after I check my emails then hangouts I then check xda.... addicted ban for us all :flipoff2:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Banned because whatsapp is much better than hangouts :flipoff2:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because whatsapp is much better than hangouts :flipoff2:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## writz (Jun 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because.... *high paw*

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## arc_u (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned cause I have the best phone here 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned because you're confusing your phone for mine.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## arc_u (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for being wrong 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## writz (Jun 18, 2013)

arc_u said:


> Banned for being wrong
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for Being Wrong... you have one of the best phone....we have the best phone...the One and only...[though I love nexus devices more... ]

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## arc_u (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for stupidity, everybody know that Nexus 4 is the best one 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## writz (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for being so cocky...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned by jet li! (The one) 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------

And by god ban the op for making me love this game! 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 18, 2013)

Bamned for using fake device signature

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for typo'ing banned

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## n2d551 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for being a grammar nazi

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for using nexus 4

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using galaxy grand


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned coz N4 ...meh i dunno


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned because my dog pwns you all

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## sohamssd (Jun 18, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned for using galaxy grand

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the right thing... He couldve got a nexus

Sent from my blazing fast Nexus 4 using xda-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for not rooting the Nexus 4 !!!!!!!! AKA N00b!!!!!!!!


----------



## sohamssd (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned coz I'd like to do more research, I'm not an apple isheep to usesome toolkit and dance coz I am a genius who rooted his phone.

Sent from my blazing fast Nexus 4 using xda-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for frowning so much! 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

soham_sss said:


> Banned coz I'd like to do more research, I'm not an apple isheep to usesome toolkit and dance coz I am a genius who rooted his phone.
> 
> Sent from my blazing fast Nexus 4 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a noobass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Research? Really? 

meh its A NEXUS DEVICE FOR GOD'S SAKEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!

RRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTT [email protected]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned...that's really rude. Cool down or you'll probably get an infraction.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for probably being right. Sorry that's all I got.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned...that's really rude. Cool down or you'll probably get an infraction.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because he will not get infracted


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned u two coz i was joking :angel:

him and i are good m8ts


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned because he will if he keeps acting like that

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

banned coz i won't


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned coz I know you are but what am I? And seriously though don't have an unrooted nexus. 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

banned coz i dunno who u are


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for not knowing him

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

banned coz how should i?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned because I dunno

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for not introducing ourselves. I'm adam. Now you know me.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 18, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned for not introducing ourselves. I'm adam. Now you know me.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're banned , I'm Eve

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned coz now i know u

and i'm mason btw


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jun 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz now i know u
> 
> and i'm mason btw

Click to collapse



Banned, because my name is Lizze & it's nice to meet you 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 18, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Banned, because my name is Lizze & it's nice to meet you
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned Lizee , I know you're going to refuse my coffee ...

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for having a an adorable pink avatar

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for misspelling my name  no coffee for you.
 & banning myself for being one post too late.
Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> You're banned , I'm Eve
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned for lying and having a crush

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 18, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned for lying and having a crush
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to ruin my date 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned for lying and having a crush
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for introducing him self 

If everyone is introducing them selves then I'm Hani :sly:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

BANNED!             hi.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 18, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned for introducing him self
> 
> If everyone is introducing them selves then I'm Hani :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Banned , Lizze  was first on the list (sorry , next on the list ...)


sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned cuz not telling me about this thread 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for not knowing about this thread

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz not telling me about this thread
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Banned for not finding it sooner

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for getting ninja'd! 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## writz (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned because I am Ezio...


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for having such a cool name! 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for your cool name also 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## writz (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned because that was a fake name....LOL...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 18, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because that was a fake name....LOL...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you faked your name.


----------



## writz (Jun 18, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned because you faked your name.

Click to collapse



Banned because I thought you all could see through it.... 

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned cuz........ 
Idk

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## arc_u (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for using a HTC 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 18, 2013)

arc_u said:


> Banned for using a HTC
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for using a newer Nexus and newer Tapatalk app 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jun 18, 2013)

wai10691 said:


> Banned for using a newer Nexus and newer Tapatalk app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using A Galaxy Device.....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 18, 2013)

banned for mobile racism


----------



## arc_u (Jun 18, 2013)

wai10691 said:


> Banned for using a newer Nexus and newer Tapatalk app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for jealousy 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 18, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> banned for mobile racism

Click to collapse



Banned for having more Thanks count than me!


----------



## arc_u (Jun 18, 2013)

@op banned cause you ban a Samsung user 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 18, 2013)

arc_u said:


> Banned for jealousy
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for judgmental on Nexus user


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 18, 2013)

wai10691 said:


> Banned for having more Thanks count than me!

Click to collapse



banned for not trying to help more people ...


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 18, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> banned for not trying to help more people ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not letting him lol.


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for not being able to thank in this thread. Is it because it's under "off topic"? 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 18, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned for not letting him lol.

Click to collapse



Banned for having lesser Thanks count than me and not trying hard to help people


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well by that standard....BANNED! 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jun 18, 2013)

Get skrillex banned *WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB*

sent from the New Lunar Republic Headquarters


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned because Skrillex is terrible.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 18, 2013)

wai10691 said:


> Banned for having lesser Thanks count than me and not trying hard to help people

Click to collapse



Banned for lying. I earned 78 thanks in like 3 days


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for being so smart ! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned for lying. I earned 78 thanks in like 3 days

Click to collapse



Banned...how? 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned...how?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because not going to tell you.


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned...how?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for asking question in an off topic thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned because not going to tell you.

Click to collapse



Banned because HAAAX!!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because HAAAX!!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned cuz he dont hack...i think...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## nomancoolboy (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned cuz he dont hack...i think...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned Because ....no cause

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 18, 2013)

nomancoolboy said:


> Banned Because ....no cause
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being a coolboy while using Ironman picture as avatar


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

BAAANANANAAAAABAAAAAANNSSSSTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

THIS... IS.... BANSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> BAAANANANAAAAABAAAAAANNSSSSTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> THIS... IS.... BANSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> View attachment 2052915
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. Banned. You freaking know why.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

No 

Btw ban......staaaaa

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Olivier (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned, just banned.

_Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk 4_


----------



## Eternalty (Jun 18, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned, just banned.
> 
> _Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk 4_

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't understand your sig 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

brandonarev said:


> Banned because I can't understand your sig
> 
> Sent from my CLEAN Note ll

Click to collapse



"sent from my lt26i using tapatalk 4"
Banned coz go learn German 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned because you understood it 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned cuz you banned the person above you  

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz you banned the person above you
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



and vice versa. banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> and vice versa. banned.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned coz banned. Thats why

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XDguru (Jun 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz banned. Thats why
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz ur droid is eating too much Apple...

Sent from my MT11i


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned coz I really got nuthin better to do.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## FernBch (Jun 19, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned coz I really got nuthin better to do.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not finding something.


----------



## MoNsTeRmAyHeM (Jun 19, 2013)

BANNED.  Nuff said.


----------



## writz (Jun 19, 2013)

MoNsTeRmAyHeM said:


> BANNED.  Nuff said.

Click to collapse



Banned because who is 'Nuff'????

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for not using a good avatar

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned because my friend and I loves Hyperion 8 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## writz (Jun 19, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not using a good avatar
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i use a good avatar....







TomalinSGY said:


> Banned because my friend and I loves Hyperion 8
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Banned because it should be 'love'....


Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 19, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because it should be 'love'....
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a grammar nazi


----------



## wbchristmas (Jun 19, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned because you are a grammar nazi

Click to collapse



Banned, because nazi is Nazi, not nazi. You also forgot the period.


Banned.


Period.




Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 19, 2013)

wbchristmas said:


> Banned, because nazi is Nazi, not nazi. You also forgot the period.
> 
> 
> Banned.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz I just saw furry vengeance for the first time. It was kiddishingly fun 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## writz (Jun 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz I just saw furry vengeance for the first time. It was kiddishingly fun
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned because my dictionary does not have any word called 'kiddishingly'....lol...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## o00o (Jun 19, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because my dictionary does not have any word called 'kiddishingly'....lol...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because your dictionary does not have 'nuff in there either.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 19, 2013)

o00o said:


> Banned because your dictionary does not have 'nuff in there either.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont have both the words in my dictionary


----------



## writz (Jun 19, 2013)

o00o said:


> Banned because your dictionary does not have 'nuff in there either.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because
true...






szzlgupta said:


> Banned because i dont have both the words in my dictionary

Click to collapse



Banned because same...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## arc_u (Jun 19, 2013)

writz enough is enough, banned for real now

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## writz (Jun 19, 2013)

arc_u said:


> writz enough is enough, banned for real now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because what do you mean??


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 19, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I'm playing ponymon View attachment 1784880
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No!  You do *NOT* soil Pokémon with ponies!!


----------



## south956 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No!  You do *NOT* soil Pokémon with ponies!!

Click to collapse



Banned .....u mad bro?




        you sneaky rat, abducted from Amazon's ex, CM10.1 kindle, by Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dr.Acula (Jun 19, 2013)

south956 said:


> Banned .....u mad bro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope it helps.
-Dracula


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned cuz 





Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## writz (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because excessive images....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned cuz yer still banning people.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for that avatar 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned cuz you like it

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned for that avatar
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



banned for using tapatalk 4


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned before breakfast for not banning the person above you

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banana ban 

sent from the New Lunar Republic Headquarters


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for being the only other person to remember this

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for the sake of bananas 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 19, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned before breakfast for not banning the person above you
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because we posted at the same time. And also becuse you posted this before ur breakfast


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for having a phone

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for not using avatar 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Chirag_Galani (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned for not using avatar
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Banned because you use Sensation... 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

+2

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 19, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> +2
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz S2 here. So reset the counter xD

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for no good reason 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned for no good reason
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Banned because no one else answers the puzzles in the OT puzzle thread.


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned because I have no word to say!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for not having a word to say 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No!  You do *NOT* soil Pokémon with ponies!!

Click to collapse



Click on my link, much? 

And...IKR. Bronies soil everything with their ponies. They just don't stay in their own fandom...it's so annoying.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




hanisod said:


> Banned for not having a word to say
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Banned because you're talking

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned coz Pokemon is da best 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned because pokeponies. Shame on you all. How old are you? 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

banned for asking questions!


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jun 19, 2013)

banned for replying to this thread

Sent from my A11 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 19, 2013)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> banned for replying to this thread
> 
> Sent from my A11 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because you are too replying to this thread. so am I


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned cuz not being a brony 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## writz (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz not being a brony
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Ban for brony...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jun 19, 2013)

writz said:


> Ban for brony...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for also not being a brony.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> banned for asking questions!

Click to collapse



Banned because it was rhetorical!  I don't care how old you are.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Banned for also not being a brony.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because ponies are baaaaad

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned because it was rhetorical!  I don't care how old you are.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not banning the person ABOVE u


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for being

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## pyro_iiv (Jun 19, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned for being
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not finishing your sentence

Sent from my MB886 using xda premium


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

End of my sentence. Go ban yourself

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 19, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> End of my sentence. Go ban yourself
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned. Coz u are not posting on-topic


----------



## writz (Jun 19, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned. Coz u are not posting on-topic

Click to collapse



Banned because this is off-topic....


----------



## kangerX (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned coz DUH

Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal !


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned coz i agree !


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned coz i disagree

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned because coffee doesn't have a microchip. Neither does chocolate.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 19, 2013)

banned coz my teacup is clocked at 1.5ghz, and has 0.25L RAM

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pyro_iiv (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned because RAM isn't measured in liters 

Sent from my MB886 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 19, 2013)

banned coz in my teacup it is 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 19, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned because coffee doesn't have a microchip. Neither does chocolate.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because my sign talk about my nexus 7 that it is a chocolate tablet that makes coffe and sends tapatalk messages via integrated microchip. So you are wrong...

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Banned for making me confused 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 19, 2013)

ban for being confused


----------



## FernBch (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for not un-confusing him.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for having confusing avatar

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for not wanting money 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## LouRock (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for not flushing the toilet.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for not knowing that he flashed

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not knowing that he flashed
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because flush and flash are two different things....you FLASH your phone but you FLUSH your toilet....xD

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because you must know it was a typo mistake

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LouRock (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you must know it was a typo mistake
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not editing your typo.


----------



## writz (Jun 20, 2013)

LouRock said:


> Banned for not editing your typo.

Click to collapse



Banned because agree to the cause of the ban....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathviper (Jun 20, 2013)

ban u bcoz i m a banned lord


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 20, 2013)

Bannned because now you are banned

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for banning the banned lord... 
I wonder if he uses the evil overlord list... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

banned coz lulz in sig


----------



## ipromeh (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because I'm crazy

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## arc_u (Jun 20, 2013)

Thread closed. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

banned for closing thread


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 20, 2013)

arc_u said:


> Thread closed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You're banned,  cannot be closed 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## Hack Xda (Jun 20, 2013)

I ban you all for waisting ur time rooting your phones 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## xanthrax (Jun 20, 2013)

Hack Xda said:


> I ban you all for waisting ur time rooting your phones
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaned,  it takes 2 minutes to root it 

sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4


----------



## arc_u (Jun 20, 2013)

Ban you all for replying a closed thread. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




arc_u said:


> Ban you all for replying in a closed thread.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, banned for being a noob and waiting till 2013 to upgrade from your Motorola startac.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 20, 2013)

xanthrax said:


> You're banned,  cannot be closed
> 
> sent from my Darkside of Nexus 4

Click to collapse



offcourse it can;

Thread closed 
And i am totally a mod and absolutely not a normal user so i can close this thread 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for claiming to be a mod 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned cause I'm a meow

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## writz (Jun 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I'm a meow
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Banned because being a meow...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because my kitteh is sleeping...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because you are dominoes pizza


----------



## writz (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you are dominoes pizza

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate dominoes.....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because I hate too .


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for hating dominoes

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

banned coz wtf is a dominion?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol
Stupid SwiftKey 
Banned cuz SwiftKey suck 

Edit : fixed 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol
> Stupid SwiftKey
> Banned cuz SwiftKey suck
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz thumb keyboard is best.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned coz 3x4 keyboard is best


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned coz 3x4 keyboard is best

Click to collapse



Banned coz qwerty is much better than 3x4. Thats old phones :/


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because I am used to it


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I am used to it

Click to collapse



Banned because i was also on my old nokia. Now qwerty on my sammy


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because same here


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because same here

Click to collapse



Banned because you said u're addicted to 3x4 in prev post and now agreeing with qwerty. :/ seems like u're urself confused


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because you didn't got me.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you didn't get me.

Click to collapse



FTFY!!


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you didn't got me.

Click to collapse



banned because you are confusing me 

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> FTFY!!

Click to collapse



hahaha


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what's FTFY


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for not looking it up on Google 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because I am laxy


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I don't know what's FTFY

Click to collapse



Fixed that for you







Razor! said:


> Banned because I am lazy

Click to collapse



FTFY! 
oh yeah when someone posts while you're typing, you get ninja'd like what saywhatt did to you

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Fixed that for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I got that


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah I got that

Click to collapse



Baaaannn hiiiiimmmMM!!! :laugh::good:

i ban u !


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

I will ban you too if you do so


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

dont "will ban me"

Just Ban me 

Banned again


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> dont "will ban me"
> 
> Just Ban me
> 
> Banned again

Click to collapse



Bannnnned !  :good:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned.......... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

banned you too


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned everyone


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for banning everyone 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because everyone is pulling my leg ..


----------



## domini99 (Jun 20, 2013)

banned coz bansta

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned cuz my Internet connection is working properly 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2  ( I don't hate Tapatalk 4. Bad Internet connection  )


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz my Internet connection is working properly
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2  ( I don't hate Tapatalk 4. Bad Internet connection  )

Click to collapse



banned because im using internet explorer atm and it sucks!


----------



## writz (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because Y U NO CENSOR???


----------



## domini99 (Jun 20, 2013)

banned coz idk

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned cuz you don't know 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2  ( I don't hate Tapatalk 4. Bad Internet connection  )


----------



## domini99 (Jun 20, 2013)

banned coz lolwtf

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Olivier (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for banning for no proper reason

_Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia S mit Tapatalk 4_


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Bhenchod, i have chrome. But was doing some work which supports internet explorer only. Apni Gand mara ab.

Click to collapse



Banned for abusing at 44000 Voltage


----------



## writz (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for abusing at 44000 Voltage

Click to collapse



Banned because the correct voltage reading...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because you didn't complete your sentence. 
It seems so ..


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for abusing at 44000 Voltage

Click to collapse



Banned. Becuase hahahhahahaha 

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




writz said:


> Banned because the correct voltage reading...

Click to collapse


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because you should be like this


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you should be like this

Click to collapse



Banned because. Attitude matters


----------



## kangerX (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for the same ol sterotypic_pretends_to_be_kewl_brah attitude

Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal !


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for the lulz

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Banned for the same ol sterotypic_pretends_to_be_kewl_brah attitude
> 
> Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal !

Click to collapse



Banned coz i didnt get you. Seriously


----------



## writz (Jun 20, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned coz i didnt get you. Seriously

Click to collapse



Banned because banned....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because banned....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for redundancy 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## writz (Jun 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for redundancy
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Banned because the chicken already has crossed the road.....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned because you brought chicken into the topic


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you brought chicken into the topic

Click to collapse



Banned because this is off topic and you can bring anything in it


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for letting me know this is ot


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for letting me know this is ot

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz u didnt knew, this was ot !


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 20, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned bcoz u didnt knew, this was ot !

Click to collapse



Banned for being cruel, error are human!

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Andassaran (Jun 21, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned for being cruel, error are human!
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Banned for improper use of the English language. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

Andassaran said:


> Banned for improper use of the English language.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just banned for 12 hours 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for pound cake!
(I'd like some pound cake!)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because pound cake is good

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because pound cake is good
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned.
The cake is a lie

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for an overused meme

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for an overused meme
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not using meme.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because you didn't used too ..


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because you too didnt use it


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for sniffing your fingers

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## arc_u (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned cause of that crap htc wan 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

banned coz Nexus FTW!  :good: :highfive:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 21, 2013)

banned bec...i cant ban you...cuz i agree...:banghead:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because i didn't understand your ban.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because I am unable to understand your signature


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned coz i am Italian and you can go to Google Translate!

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned coz i am Italian and you can go to Google Translate!
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont have google translate on my device


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned coz you can go to translate.google.com from your internet browser

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I dont have google translate on my device

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't install it while it's free

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

wai10691 said:


> Banned because you don't install it while it's free
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I am on custom rom


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned coz i posted my ban before you, than you had to ban me!

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## samkent6 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned coz i posted my ban before you, than you had to ban me!
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè
> you're banned because its you
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because ther are people that post simultaneously with me.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

Your all banned for poorly banning the people above 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 21, 2013)

You are banned because also you banned peple

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## writz (Jun 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Your all banned for poorly banning the people above
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Poor ban...


----------



## arc_u (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned cause I understand it 
Off topic : could someone recommend me a good CPU widget with frequency, temperature, %? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because this is not development section


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because you are going off topic in an off topic thread

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

arc_u said:


> Banned cause I understand it
> Off topic : could someone recommend me a good CPU widget with frequency, temperature, %?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for asking advice in off topic :banghead:

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## arc_u (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned cause you haven't answer my question 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because this topic is overcharged of messages!

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

arc_u said:


> Banned cause you haven't answer my question
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for not using el goog

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because what's that


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because i am a pokemon

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because what's that

Click to collapse



Banned because thats ulta(inverted) google. " elgoog" lol


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned because thats ulta(inverted) google. " elgoog" lol

Click to collapse



Banned for giving the game away :banghead:

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because your name rhymes with teletubbies

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because your name rhymes with teletubbies
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



baned because i havnt seen teletubbies for ages!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because your name contains two 0 's


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because you're same with me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because it isn't so ..


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because it isn't so ..

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't finish your sentence. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned.

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because banned


----------



## writz (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because banned

Click to collapse



Banned for bans....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because uninspired

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Andassaran (Jun 21, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned because uninspired
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you're uninspired.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ohhhh good one. Banned for pirating.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for not going arrrg...

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

AARRRRR i ban u maty! ! ! !Ar Ar Ar ! :silly::silly:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for making a decent lul 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for not changing your avatar


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned coz u sent me friend request


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because I think you have problem with that friend request


----------



## writz (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because what's up with friend request?

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I think you have problem with that friend request

Click to collapse



What? I accepted that. 

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




writz said:


> Banned because what's up with friend request?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



He sent me friend request on xda


----------



## writz (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> What? I accepted that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not following the rules of the thread and not banning....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for not following the rules of the thread and not banning....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because i forgot to ban


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because what was the rule?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because what was the rule?

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont know the rule. You have to ban tpa you.


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for abbreviating "the person above"

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for having real avatar?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for having real avatar?

Click to collapse



Banned because i too have my real avatar


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned because i too have my real avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't see


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I can't see

Click to collapse



zooooom [ctrl and +]


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person above you 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



banned because i forget again and again to ban tpam


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

banned coz u forgot again


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for way too many smileys

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 21, 2013)

Just banned

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because you don't say any reason

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey said "just banned". That's a reason for me....... 

Banned......... 
For no reason 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banny Banny BAN! And a Bany Bany BAN!
Banny Banny BAN! And a Bany Bany BAN!
Banny Banny BAN! And a Bany Bany BAN!
Banny Banny BAN! And a Bany Bany BAN!
Banny Banny BAN! And a Bany Bany BAN!
Banny Banny BAN! And a Bany Bany BAN!

Dang i love this tune ! :laugh:


----------



## parkhajoon (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because I don't know Wtf is going on here.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because I like it too lol

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

parkhajoon said:


> Banned because I don't know Wtf is going on here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because if you don't know, then you shouldn't be here 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned coz i agree :what:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for discouraging noobs 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned coz you are talking like a noob :/


----------



## kangerX (Jun 21, 2013)

He ain't talking. He is posting. Banned. Period

sent from the state where marijuana is illegal


----------



## CNexus (Jun 21, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> He ain't talking. He is posting. Banned. Period
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is illegal

Click to collapse



Banned for using too many periods


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned coz I didn't get that ban 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned cuz you didn't get that ban

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned coz you're a brony 
Your ban is invalid 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## writz (Jun 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you're a brony
> Your ban is invalid
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Banned because you are a shadow...to ban you is the best thing I can do...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned coz


That's why

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because toast? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## arc_u (Jun 21, 2013)

Ban cause I'm going to sleep 

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 en utilisant Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because you are going to sleep

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned coz he is not going to sleep, he is arc_u

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

OT: can someone pm or post latest tapatalk? 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned because Tapatalk is a paid app...unless you're talking about Tapatalk 4.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> OT: can someone pm or post latest tapatalk?
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Isn't that warez?

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Isn't that warez?
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_

Click to collapse



Read my previous post...and yeah.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah I guess its warez :/

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned! 
Tapatalk 4 is free
But you need a vip Tapatalk account 
In that part 
It's warez

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vonuzu (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah I guess its warez :/
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Baned because you didn't ban anyone 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## miguelmaldonado (Jun 21, 2013)

banned because your eye is scary

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

What's vip account? 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 21, 2013)

Banned for not banning!


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What's vip account?
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



You get it if you contributed in reporting bugs/or development maybe 

Or log into Tapatalk HD 







Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for not banning!

Click to collapse



BANNED! for banning 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> You get it if you contributed in reporting bugs/or development maybe
> 
> Or log into Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because just banned

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 22, 2013)

banu banu ban and banu banu ban.... ban for being xda senior member


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned for being a hypocrite... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## deathviper (Jun 22, 2013)

ban a moto user


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned for teaching me stuff 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned for learning

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned coz learning is good

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because you said true


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

banned cause i agree !


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because your right

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned coz it says you're not online 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because I got up now

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I got up now
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's Saturday. You got up early xD

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

banned coz i get up 5am in the morning


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned coz i woke up at 7


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because I can't get up at 5 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

banned coz u should

the air's soo cool and fresh in the morning
perfect for jogging


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned coz i go to gym. No morning walk


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

banned coz that's cool too :highfive:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned coz i go to gym. No morning walk

Click to collapse



Banned because I own a gym. But still I dont go regularly

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## south956 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned Cuz wtf




        you sneaky rat, abducted from Amazon's ex, CM10.1 kindle, by Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned cuz i have a vip tapatalk account

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned coz u should apply for Rec.Contrib. ! ! !


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned coz... Really? Oh, i will do this after posted my new kernel for galaxy ace-i

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned coz yes !!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because I will also apply 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned coz i see a lot of closed threads of yours  

no harm in trying though

me, meh, just got a warning xD:laugh:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz i see a lot of closed threads of yours
> 
> no harm in trying though
> 
> me, meh, just got a warning xD:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because search is not working at my place :banghead:

No more threads btw 
Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## arc_u (Jun 22, 2013)

Thread closed. 

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 en utilisant Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned coz ur search doesnt work !


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because that's because of xda server

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because that's because of xda server
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Banned becuase only you have this problem


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because I know 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because u think u know everything, but you dont


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned coz I'm addicted to DC universe online. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned coz im addicted to xda


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because you are addicted to xda :sly:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because you are too

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because I am addicted too

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned for not being a safety razor... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because what was that? 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for not being a safety razor...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse




Razor! said:


> Banned because what was that?
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Banned both because it was awesome reason for banning razor by byakko ..lol:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned both because it was awesome reason for banning razor by byakko ..lol:thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



what is that ?


----------



## writz (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> what is that ?

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

banned because I am sad :'(


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned.

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned simply

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## DeSaint2 (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned simply
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



"Simply banned" for your bad grammar =P

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

DeSaint2 said:


> "Simply banned" for your bad grammar =P
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that doesn't matter to me 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because your general knowledge of razors is flawed...





That is a safety razor. This will help explain more if you're interested...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because you shouls use Gillette vector Razor

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned for not being Manly enough and shaving like our forefathers...


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 22, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for not being Manly enough and shaving like our forefathers...

Click to collapse



Banned because i still use a cutthroat razor

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because I dont use Razor. 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I dont use Razor.
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Banned because i do. Gilette ftw!

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned because i do. Gilette ftw!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



banned for not using trimmer


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because i don't use trimmer or gillette. Nothing!

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 22, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because i don't use trimmer or gillette. Nothing!
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Poor u... Hair is so over-rated...  
Besides, bald men dont waste precious hormones on hair-growth  
So: banned for having hair!

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because i am thirteen years old and i am a custom rom and kernel developer...

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because you are a developer 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhp090808 (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because you have pink hair.. 

BEAST......... that is all


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because I have a black hair actually 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned because I miss my kitty 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

banned because dont talk about missing a cat with me around 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because he's not missing...he's dead.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcpowell (Jun 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I miss my kitty
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you shouldn't talk about ***** on xda!







gmaster1 said:


> banned because dont talk about missing a cat with me around
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




Banned because you shouldn't talk about ***** on xda

sent from recovery


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for being a heartless jackwagon

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because I agree 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because I agree too

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because he's not missing...he's dead.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because thats what i ment...i lost him a long while ago and i miss him 




Razor! said:


> Banned because I agree too
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



banned because i agree too...wait...what are we agreeing on?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned because thats what i ment...i lost him a long while ago and i miss him
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heartless jackwagon
Read above post too .. lol 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Heartless jackwagon
> Read above post too .. lol
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



wow...the guts some people have...banned for not banning and because i also agree...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because you agree

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you agree
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



banned cuz vice versa

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## deathviper (Jun 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned cuz vice versa
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



ban for vice city


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

banned coz this thread deserves 5 stars !


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned cuz it deserves more 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Olivier (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned cause it doesn't 

_Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia S mit Tapatalk 4_


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned cause it doesn't
> 
> _Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia S mit Tapatalk 4_

Click to collapse



banned coz it deserves


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned coz y soo seewious? xD xD xD


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz y soo seewious? xD xD xD

Click to collapse



Wonder Pets ban!
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=KwxwUiDbRCk&desktop_uri=/watch?v=KwxwUiDbRCk

Sent from, the phone the phone is ringing.....


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for being a skull

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Olivier (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for being a wannabe joker 

_Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia S mit Tapatalk 4_


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for having a username similar to my last name... (Ollivierre) 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because §€￦£¥§££￦=}_]￦!!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because you use special characters and we don't understand. Also speaking on xda a different language from english is prohibited.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because you just said that speaking language other than english is prohibited, but your own tapatalk signature is in some other language


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for banning him

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because thats what we are here for.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because you are not watching the match. .

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because i cant.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for not having TV

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because i have a tv. 40" sony led. I cant watch it because in the room in which it is, my grand parents are sleeping. I cant wake them up to watch tv...:banghead:


----------



## Flip956 (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for getting punked by old folks. 

Sent from my PantechP9090 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for having a Winduurs related avatar.


----------



## jcpowell (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned just for the hell of it!

sent from recovery


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because India won the ICC Champions Trophy

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because India FTW


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because you are acting as if you support England lol

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because. Are you f-ing kidding me ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for talking about countries

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because India just won the icc championship


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because you came in between

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

banned for...i dont know...banned cuz ZzZzZzZzZz...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because I am feeling sleepy. .
03.03 am here :sly:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because it's 12:12AM here 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because now it's 12:36


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned cuz I haven't seen you here in a while 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for being reunited with another senior member!


----------



## TartaDeQueso (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned myself to avoid someone else the problem... and for talking where no one knows me.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 24, 2013)

TartaDeQueso said:


> Banned myself to avoid someone else the problem... and for talking where no one knows me.

Click to collapse



Unbanned, so I can ban you.


----------



## missjennyfleur (Jun 24, 2013)

Re-banned cause you're not above the law. Ah ha! Busted.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned coz India has won the Champions trophy, while England looks on 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because India is the champion


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned coz now my friends are gonna troll me to death


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because of trolling friends

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 24, 2013)

missjennyfleur said:


> Re-banned cause you're not above the law. Ah ha! Busted.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned, cause this made no sense.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because this is OT thread.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because this is OT thread.

Click to collapse



Banned coz we know


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because this is an OC (overclock) thread.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because you are true


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because I don't OC my phone and I'm still here 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## south956 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for being here 




        you sneaky rat, abducted from Amazon's ex, CM10.1 kindle, by Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for not oc


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because my phone doesnt support oc yet :|


----------



## domini99 (Jun 24, 2013)

banned coz that sucks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

banned coz i agree


----------



## stratosk21 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for agreeing

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because I am sad


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned becoz u are dead (according to story thread xD)


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because TRUE


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because #CONFIG_BECAUSE_TRUE= is not set

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because I am sad again


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned coz y so seewious??!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I am sad again

Click to collapse



Banned because talking in C++ language doesn't make you happy.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because he was talking in C language


----------



## writz (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because he was talking in C language

Click to collapse



Banned for getting a C

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for getting a C
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for not talking in C++ language.
#define YOU_C_LANGUAGE_TALKING (false)

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because my C is weak


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because you don't know the c language.
#include xda_developers_thread_783077.o

#define YOU_KNOW_C_LANGUAGE (FALSE)

YOU_KNOW_C_LANGUAGE

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because I know html


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because i know xml better than C

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## hell_lock (Jun 24, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because i know xml better than C
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



int main(){
String a="you are banned";
}
Its been a while since I last did Cpp. I think I mixed java in it xD

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

prototype-U said:


> int main(){
> String a="you are banned";
> }
> Its been a while since I last did Cpp. I think I mixed java in it xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for mixing C++ with Java

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 24, 2013)

If(poster wants to get banned; Echo(Bannned))
Else (echo (still Banned ))

Sry for my bad C skills I'm still learning and I'm tired 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Return 0.. everybody banned


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

#define BANNED_YOU_ALL (true) /* Hell yeah!!! */
#define BANNED_MYSELF (false) /* I am not stupid! XP */

#ifdef BANNED_YOU_ALL (true) {echo = You are banned!!!)
#elif BANNED_MYSELF (true) {echo = I am banned my self...)
#ifdef BANNED_YOU_ALL (false) {echo = You still aren't banned...)
#elif BANNED_MYSELF (false) {echo = I am not banned my self, i am not stupid...)

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## MetinKale38 (Jun 24, 2013)

for(User user:all){
   if(!user.getName().equals("metinkale38")){
    user.ban();
  }else{
user.setBanable(false);
}
}

Tapatalked with my JellyBean powered HTC Desire


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because I can't understand much


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

<?XML Version="1.0" Encoding="UTF-8"?>
"You are banned"

    android:[email protected]:banned
    android:textsize="15.0dip"
    android:textcolor="ff000000" />

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because I am now going to use apktool to decompile you


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I am now going to use apktool to decompile you

Click to collapse



Banned because apktool d Razor.apk

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because I forgot the commands

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because i remeber the commands:
Decompile an apk: apktool d [-f] <apkname.apk> [name of decompiled folder of you want to change it]
Compile an apk: apktool b <foldername>

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## armyboy11b (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because I'm back ^(-.-)^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for being back

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because my kernel is here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2335947 Please look it!

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because i remeber the commands:
> Decompile an apk: apktool d [-f] <apkname.apk> [name of decompiled folder of you want to change it]
> Compile an apk: apktool b <foldername>
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Banned because you seem pro

Press thanks if you like my work/advice

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------




Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because my kernel is here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2335947 Please look it!
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Banned because I thanked you now.
I need your help nw 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 AM ----------




Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because my kernel is here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2335947 Please look it!
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Banned because I thanked you now.
I need your help nw 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you seem pro
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because tapatalk prohibiths me to thank you! :/

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because tapatalk prohibiths me to thank you! :/
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Banned Because it's ok

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## arc_u (Jun 24, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because my kernel is here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2335947 Please look it!
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Banned for advertising your kernel here

Nexus 4 / Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because he was not advertising

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## arc_u (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because of your tolerance 

Nexus 4 / Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is yellow

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because my net speed got slow

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for not accepting me

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## south956 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for the unwanted friendship




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for misusing a spoiler

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because I want to sleep but I cant .
Its 03.41 am here

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Glebun (Jun 24, 2013)

banned for asking for thanks in the post


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned because I hate it when people beg for thanks

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glebun (Jun 24, 2013)

banned for not disabling the Tapatalk signature


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned cause I can Tpam you meow

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<


----------



## csmiler (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned for saying toilet.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 AM ----------

Self ban for accidentally banning an older post.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FernBch (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned for self banning.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 25, 2013)

FernBch said:


> Banned for self banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning an already banned person. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## FernBch (Jun 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for banning an already banned person.
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned for placing limits on the ability to place said ban.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned cause I see the ways that solids file a holding pattern of obscurity during the summer mineral reversal

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned because the Heat are derping all day long on some derp parade and just because I live in South Florida, doesn't mean I care about it, or knew it was even happening. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned because here it's 32 Celsius .. 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned coz O_ o !


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned because you are not friend 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned coz i'm truly not xD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

iBan you in the name of Mumford

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz i'm truly not xD

Click to collapse



Banned for not being my friend

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 25, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> #define BANNED_YOU_ALL (true) /* Hell yeah!!! */
> #define BANNED_MYSELF (false) /* I am not stupid! XP */
> 
> #ifdef BANNED_YOU_ALL (true) {echo = You are banned!!!)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for not banning me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## paxcalpt (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned for being a showoff (and knowing low level languages). 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

banned for teh lulz


----------



## arc_u (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned by the ban-master 

Nexus 4 / Tapatalk 4 
If you're reading this message, is that you just have been trolled and defeated by the trollmaster, lead master of the PC master race


----------



## south956 (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned for not having nose




        you sneaky rat, abducted from Amazon's ex, CM10.1 kindle, by Tapatalk 4


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned because voldemort is the one without nose.


----------



## south956 (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned for taking picture with earphones on




        you sneaky rat, abducted from Amazon's ex, CM10.1 kindle, by Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned because Harry Potter is lame

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## writz (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because Harry Potter is lame
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because 

bool IsHarryPotterLame = false;

[ ! ] InvalidArgumentException occurred...!!!!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned for having childish avatar

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned for having joker in ur avatar


----------



## writz (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for having childish avatar
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Banned for judging my avatar...


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned coz it seems your avatar is Garuto (goku+naruto) xD xD


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned because you are true 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

ADB
ADB shell
[email protected]:/ $ su
[email protected]:/ # ban


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned because you are bringing coding in between 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## writz (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you are bringing coding in between
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Banned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 25, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a reason 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## arc_u (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned cause of your intolerance 

Nexus 4 / Tapatalk 4 
If you're reading this message, is that you just have been trolled and defeated by the trollmaster, lead master of the PC master race


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 25, 2013)

arc_u said:


> Banned cause of your intolerance
> 
> Nexus 4 / Tapatalk 4
> If you're reading this message, is that you just have been trolled and defeated by the trollmaster, lead master of the PC master race

Click to collapse



Banned for such a long SIG 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paxcalpt (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned for being intolerant to other people's sig

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 25, 2013)

paxcalpt said:


> Banned for being intolerant to other people's sig
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Banned for being a Junior member...


----------



## paxcalpt (Jun 25, 2013)

You used to be a great banner, but then you took ban to the knee 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned for an arrow to the knee joke

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Glebun (Jun 25, 2013)

banned for using atrix


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned...it's an Atrix HD, not an Atrix.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Glebun (Jun 25, 2013)

ban for using a device with HD in the name


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned for using this forum

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned for having no avatar

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for having no avatar
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Banned coz you seem to be part of a frat.
I saw the same sig on juggles. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you seem to be part of a frat.
> I saw the same sig on juggles.
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned cause it had nothing to do with the frat. Has to do with Gli if anything but yes I'm part of the frat.

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause it had nothing to do with the frat. Has to do with Gli if anything but yes I'm part of the frat.
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I know what Gli is 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jun 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for thinking I know what Gli is
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned because of your avatar :3

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Arrow44 (Jun 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


>

Click to collapse



I ban you for posting a picture where the words cover the cats face

-Sugardaddy


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Arrow44 said:


> I ban you for posting a picture where the words cover the cats face
> 
> -Sugardaddy

Click to collapse








Banned


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned because this cat is evil

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned because cats can't be evil ^_^ 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> Banned because cats can't be evil ^_^
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse









:silly:


----------



## mattoaida (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned because tamed cats don't kill only wild

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

banned coz that is a misconception


----------



## Glebun (Jun 26, 2013)

banned for not knowing how to spell


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

banned because i do know !  :silly:


----------



## Glebun (Jun 26, 2013)

banned for deliberately spelling like a 5 year old


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned coz i am a five year old kitteh

and banned coz of asking thanks in siggy

makes u look like a beggar 

just my two cents


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned coz a rupee from my side


----------



## Glebun (Jun 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> makes u look like a beggar
> 
> just my two cents

Click to collapse



noobs don't know about the button unless they're told. thanks for the input


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks is meaningless

so banned !


----------



## ahagersr (Jun 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> thanks is meaningless
> 
> so banned !

Click to collapse



Banned for having an ugly green face and such pristine white teeth!

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned coz im sure you're blind :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## UmairAhmad (Jun 26, 2013)

*DP*



Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz im sure you're blind :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Because i hate your dp bro


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

banned coz i dont care


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned for invading my country 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for invading my country
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Banned for not invading my country.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned cause what country are you from? I'll send some of meh kittehs to do it....

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned because i'm from Malaysia 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 26, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because i'm from Malaysia
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm from India


----------



## mr_zuff (Jun 26, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned because I'm from India

Click to collapse



Banned because you're from India, and not from anywhere else. it's unacceptable!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 26, 2013)

Funny thread

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 26, 2013)

mr_zuff said:


> Banned because you're from India, and not from anywhere else. it's unacceptable!

Click to collapse



Banned because its ACCEPTABLE. Its not acceptable that u r not from India  

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




corruptionfreeindia said:


> Funny thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to ban tpau. not say that its a funny thread or anything!


----------



## Margresse (Jun 26, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned because its ACCEPTABLE. Its not acceptable that u r not from India
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning so many others. Power abuser!


----------



## mr_zuff (Jun 26, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned because its ACCEPTABLE. Its not acceptable that u r not from India
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned a person that didn't ban anyone!!


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 26, 2013)

Margresse said:


> Banned for banning so many others. Power abuser!

Click to collapse



banned because I banned 2 persons, but 1 of them got banned twice by mistake 

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




mr_zuff said:


> Banned because you banned a person that didn't ban anyone!!

Click to collapse



banned because we are here for banning ! and not say that its a funny thread!


----------



## writz (Jun 26, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> banned because I banned 2 persons, but 1 of them got banned twice by mistake
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for clarifying to everybody....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned because I have been diagnosed for having seizure 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## south956 (Jun 27, 2013)

Banned for messaging after seizure




        you sneaky rat, abducted from Amazon's ex, CM10.1 kindle, by Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

banned because i will message 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## writz (Jun 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> banned because i will message
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Banned because.......


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

Banned because you are willing to buy nexus 4

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## south956 (Jun 27, 2013)

Banned for quick replies

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## professor_proton (Jun 27, 2013)

Banned because you banned the other person for willing to buy nexus 4

sent from my super advanced mini fridge


----------



## south956 (Jun 27, 2013)

Banned for correcting

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 27, 2013)

Originality ban!

Sent from my Surreal using a premium fish


----------



## writz (Jun 27, 2013)

Ryno_666 said:


> Originality ban!
> 
> Sent from my Surreal using a premium fish

Click to collapse



Ghost ban....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

Potatoban

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Potato ban 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned for copying ban from domini99

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned for not copying

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned for being in 2 off topic threads at the same time.

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for being in 2 off topic threads at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz 2 isn't enough 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz 2 isn't enough
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i am the master of OT! 100 threads isnt enough!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned cause I own you :sly:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I own you :sly:
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Do you? Do you realy? Banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned coz I haven't banned you in a long time!


Sent from my iSending thing


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz I haven't banned you in a long time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iSending thing

Click to collapse



Banned cuz ikr! You should have been banned ages ago!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned coz no, you should have been banned ages ago!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned cuz you have iPhone and i hate the iPhone.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned coz I hate iPhone too, but its a temporary replacement only


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned coz you agree with me! 

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned coz of course 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz of course
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing even though i also agree.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned for using blur avatar

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned cause le Tour starts tomorrow I'm so excited.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Banned because I don't know whats tht

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## ace_k786 (Jun 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause le Tour starts tomorrow I'm so excited.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



^ Banned for having a corny quote.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Bammed for not banning me

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because ........... xD

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phillip Wu (Jun 29, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because ........... xD
> 
> Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because didnt have a reason to ban other


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because ........... xD
> 
> Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for pirating Tapatalk. Seriously, go buy it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because I don't have credit or debit card to buy paid apps in Play Store.

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned...that's no excuse for piracy!
BTW, they make Play Store gift cards.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned...that's no excuse for piracy!
> BTW, they make Play Store gift cards.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because gift cards are not available in all countries 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned because gift cards are not available in all countries
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause that sucks



ace_k786 said:


> ^ Banned for having a corny quote.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause you have no clue what it's for.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what gift cards are 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because i'm not 18 

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 29, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because i'm not 18
> 
> Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz how does that matter? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## writz (Jun 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz how does that matter?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned because I am not 18 too....so I cannot have credit or debit card... 

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because you're right. I had registered an Visa Debit Card but lately the card cannot be used.... LMAO 

By the way, I had signed the petition in your sig 

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I don't know what gift cards are
> 
> Press thanks if you hate my work/advice

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned for spamming
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Spammed for banning

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 29, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Spammed for banning
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz it seems like you are using HTC cone 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz it seems like you are using HTC cone
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned for reading my mind

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 29, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned for reading my mind
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a imagination 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for thinking you're clever

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## tids2k (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for Im tids2k 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda premium


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 29, 2013)

tids2k said:


> Banned for Im tids2k
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm listing to dubstep 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

It we're banning ourselves (common, guy, Dubstep?) Then banned because I'm watching a movie starring Jenny McCarthy.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## tofueatsbread (Jun 29, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned because I'm listing to dubstep
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Banned for having numbers in your xda name

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because so do I and it's cool. It's all the rage.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## tofueatsbread (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for banning the person above you in xda when your supposed to ban the person above you(although I don't think anyone would be flying above you XD)

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because i downloaded tapatalk 4 FREE from PLAY STORE. I am a vip.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 29, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because i downloaded tapatalk 4 FREE from PLAY STORE. I am a vip.
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Banned coz not sure if
Tapatalk 4 for free or
Tapatalk for free. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because not sure


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 29, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned because not sure

Click to collapse



Banned because Tapatalk 4 for free

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because i dont know that


----------



## writz (Jun 29, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned because i dont know that

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing....


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using blur avatar
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Pixelated 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




writz said:


> Banned for not knowing....

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you kmow.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## writz (Jun 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Pixelated
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because 'kmow'...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because 'kmow'...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned becaise yoi 'kmow' what i mein

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because banned 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for being mad

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## lbingham (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for pirating.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

lbingham said:


> Banned for pirating.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for bringing back an old topic

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because I..........idk

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## lbingham (Jun 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for bringing back an old topic
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the wrong person.  It had already been brought back, bud. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because hi luqman98


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because he's a pirate

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because 

Sent from my One V


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for sending me friend request

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because dont accept it if u dont like it


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because I like having friends 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

Bannes because yeeeyyy!


----------



## karannahar (Jun 29, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Bannes because yeeeyyy!

Click to collapse



Banned because ur cartoon pic doesn;t have teeth


----------



## Olivier (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for having 8 posts.

_Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia™ S mit Tapatalk 4_


----------



## Flippy125 (Jun 29, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned for having 8 posts.
> 
> _Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia™ S mit Tapatalk 4_

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out that that guy is trying to get his first posts in off-topic so he can go spam development threads with nonsense

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karannahar (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for falsely implying that only senior members could post here . .... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for having real cars in your avatar

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Myself5 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because I have no more "Sorrow"

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because I had a breakup. 

Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I had a breakup.
> 
> Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Aww...your still banned though. 
But i do feel sorry for you. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I had a breakup.
> 
> Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Aaaaaawww, im so sorry for you 
Hope you'll feel better soon!

Btw potayto you're banned.


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Aaaaaawww, im so sorry for you
> Hope you'll feel better soon!
> 
> Btw potayto you're banned.
> ...

Click to collapse



:what: bammed for vanning me for no reason

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

I banzad you for banzing me


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I banned you for banning me
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i FTFY

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for '


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for '
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



Banned for 'ing

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned coz com.android.ban.noreasonexception


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz com.android.ban.noreasonexception
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



Banned for installing a ban app into your /system

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned coz that's normal. All banners have it.


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for always being tpam

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned coz I'm now below you 


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because I am missing my ex 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned coz I can understand 
I lost a good friend once after a car accident.


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because that's so sad 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------

I last met her at CCD


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

I really hope you'll feel better soon 


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I really hope you'll feel better soon
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



Thank you. I have been feeling ill lately an...wait...you not talking about me! Banned!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because I am very sad.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because you are always sad

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because it isn't so 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because you write on this thread only if you are sad...
P.S. i am very sorry for you. Hope you can feel better soon.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because I can't make an announcement regarding this

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because i am very sorry for you 

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## hell_lock (Jun 29, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because i am very sorry for you
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Banned because no one asked you to be sorry 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for being cruel 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because this is the saddest thread of xda

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## hell_lock (Jun 29, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because this is the saddest thread of xda
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Banned because my happiness is greater than the sadness

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 AM ----------




Razor! said:


> Banned for being cruel
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



Banned because of your siggy

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because here it's 4 AM . And I think I should go to sleep

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sleep well


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for not banning.
P.S. Here it's 00:40 AM, goodnight!

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## hell_lock (Jun 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because here it's 4 AM . And I think I should go to sleep
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



Banned because I also live in your country and its 4:08 right now 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned coz its same time here 


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for using the iPhone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## hell_lock (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned for using n4

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned coz my battery is dropping rapidly now 


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Ace42 (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my battery is dropping rapidly now
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



Banned for using knock off phone French phone. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned for using N4 Mako!

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned for using a little beast


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned beacuse (look below)

Sent with Eduard Khil (Mr. Trololo) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1337RYoN (Jun 30, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned beacuse (look below)
> 
> Sent with Eduard Khil (Mr. Trololo) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because my battery is at 7 percent


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned because... Sent from chuck norris using roundhouse kick...


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned because:






Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned 'cuz i just came back from the depths of hell, where I had no WiFi...




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 30, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz i just came back from the depths of hell, where I had no WiFi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because wifi is not allowed in hell     

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned for something.

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 30, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for something.
> 
> Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for nothing

Sent from my C6603 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for nothing
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for NoneThing ! :silly:

Sent from my Katana


----------



## RawnyRom (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned for doing nothing!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stratosk21 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned for not being nothing.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned for being chinese, aren't you?

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned for being above me


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned for bla bla bla (LOL)
--------------------------------------
@Seraz007 Where do you live?

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for bla bla bla (LOL)
> --------------------------------------
> @Seraz007 Where do you live?
> 
> Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because he already said he lives in the middle of nowhere 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned coz u are correct ! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned coz you live in UK 

sent from my katana


----------



## domini99 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned coz what's wrong with me 


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned for spoiling them jellybeans xD

Sent from my Katana

EDITammit ninja'd xD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz what's wrong with me
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



Banned coz what is







Seraz007 said:


> Banned for spoiling them jellybeans xD
> 
> Sent from my Katana
> 
> EDITammit ninja'd xD

Click to collapse



Banned coz I why did you change it to nowhere? 

sent from my katana


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I why did you change it to nowhere?
> 
> sent from my katana

Click to collapse



Banned coz that was how i was feeling then
Lost and Confused 
Too lazy now to change xD

Sent from my Katana


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 30, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz that was how i was feeling then
> Lost and Confused
> Too lazy now to change xD
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Banned for sending from the 2nd best weapon ever.

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 30, 2013)

banned because you just sent it


----------



## south956 (Jun 30, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> banned because you just sent it

Click to collapse



Banned for banning squirtle's extra




        you sneaky rat, abducted from Amazon's ex, CM10.1 kindle, by Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned coz banned thats why 


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned because I am a cricket fan

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## domini99 (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned coz im a blue banana


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned because India is losing

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because India is losing
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



Banned cuz indias usualy one of the best at cricket.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned because you are speaking the truth. But today West indies will beat us 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## writz (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned because Brazil will win today!!!!

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 1, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because Brazil will win today!!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz I learnt how to make a mango shake today. :beer:

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because lost the game 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## writz (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because my team won the cup...xD

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because I hate football 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## MarkayX2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because it's called soccer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because in our country it's called football

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned coz its the same here 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## writz (Jul 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz its the same here
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Ban you all because I hate cricket.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned coz i dun like it either 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because cricket is god of sports

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because i love football (soccer) and i play it, but i want to try to play cricket.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because you want to try 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned for 

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned for not banning me

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because he band u. Ur blind.


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jul 1, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned because he band u. Ur blind.

Click to collapse



Banned because you made a spelling mistake.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 1, 2013)

WildfireDEV said:


> Banned because you made a spelling mistake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because that was funny 

Sent from my asus_laptop using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because the movie which I was watching is over 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because the movie which I was watching is over
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



Banned for not watching it again, or watching something else

Sent from my C6603 using xda premium


----------



## professor_proton (Jul 1, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not watching it again, or watching something else
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Banned for wanting him to watch  it again 
sent from my super advanced mini fridge


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because in am downloading new movie

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned for pirating! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## pficrx (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned for posting 

Sent from my X10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned for pirating!
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not pirating 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because u paid it?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because there are legit ways to download movies...Google Play Movies & TV is a good example.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Bennad unless he download from piratebay


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned cuz in Italy there isn't google play movies...

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned coz he did 
Anyways let's stop this pirate talk

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Bennad cuz okay


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned
http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned for letting Android cook pizza for you xD

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because my download is stopped

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned beacuse just retry


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because it's not resuming even though I am using IDM 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned becuz why n0t?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because its not resuming

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned bezuc ooo


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because I am searching for a new link 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned me cuz makin thread boring


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned for being a ten post noobeh

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned for being my friend

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned coz i can un-friend u xD

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned for thinking to un-friend me 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned for dont do that


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banner because Seraz doesn't likes me 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because wut


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned coz i love pissing him off xD

Sent from my Katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned cause lulz

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned cuz Lol


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because I have used 26GB in a month 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Myself5 (Jul 1, 2013)

Banned because I don't like your work 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## writz (Jul 1, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I don't like your work
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning the most appropriate reason for a ban...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I don't like your work
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I only download movies, games and roms 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned for downloading from pirate sites

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned I don't pirate

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned because OK

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 2, 2013)

banned because u pirating stuff?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned because we shouldn't talk about pirating

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## shadowcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because we shouldn't talk about pirating
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



Banned because I dislike your avatar. I hate the Joker.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLMJpHihykI


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 2, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Banned because I dislike your avatar. I hate the Joker.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLMJpHihykI

Click to collapse



Banned because Hyperion 8 is cool 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Banned because I dislike your avatar. I hate the Joker.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLMJpHihykI

Click to collapse



Banned because i dont care you dislike it. :flipoff2:

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## hanisod (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned cuz you banned the person above the person above you  

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned coz I will be banned as well

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned because you are new to this place

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 2, 2013)

Banbed becuz you r


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned because you didn't completed the sentence

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 2, 2013)

Bennad cuz sorreh nothin to type


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned because you have nothing to say

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned for typing

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned for replyin

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## stratosk21 (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned for not replyin.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned....banned....banned for something personal.

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## south956 (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned cuz I haven't banned for a while

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned because I haven't either

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Myself5 (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned because I have 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Banned because I am feeling sleepy but I can't go to sleep. 
02:18 Am here

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## androidmechanic (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned coz this is the most useless thread in all of xda and some of you live here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## south956 (Jul 3, 2013)

No, what are u drinking is!




        imported from Cyanoid thru Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## androidmechanic (Jul 3, 2013)

south956 said:


> No, what are u drinking is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wtf

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 3, 2013)

androidmechanic said:


> Wtf
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned coz This is Off Topeeeeeec!

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jul 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz This is Off Topeeeeeec!
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned for typing like an immature 12 year old.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 3, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Banned for typing like an immature 12 year old.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting the '300' reference :/

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jul 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned for not getting the '300' reference :/
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned because I just got the '300' reference and apologize.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 3, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Banned because I just got the '300' reference and apologize.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Lol. Banned for apologizing. You're gonna break the internet. :beer:

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## south956 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for seeing you in other off topics

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for having meme in your avatar

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## south956 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for noticing banned 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




androidmechanic said:


> Wtf
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



There's a thread called "what are you drinking" off topic

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned cause I just finished high school , and feel relieved

Sent from my GNote powered by UltimateROM v6 and PhilZ v5.06.1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 5


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned coz school is good

sent from my Katana


----------



## shazzy1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned bcoz of am banned!! 

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## amitnv (Jul 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz I hate iPhone too, but its a temporary replacement only
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned cuz of temporary replacement

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for buying xda premium 

sent from my Katana


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for buying xda premium
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



banned because im in a 5 hour class. And i know no one out here. :/


----------



## viman.pl (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for beeing unsocial


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned because you are unsocial too.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for calling others unsocial when you only know them online 

sent from my Katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for speaking the truth

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned coz I'm down with flu in this rainy season and I'm wondering if it's normal flu or malaria or what. 
Damn the number of diseases with same symptoms :banghead::banghead:

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned coz you should go to the doctor
Hope you get well soon

sent from my Katana


----------



## freakboy13 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for silly muffin avatar!!!

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for tart sigw

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## brakke97 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned because my mum is too fat! :laugh:


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned because y u tell here

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for insulting your own mother, the person who gave you live, the person that raised you and loved you unconditionally...you must be a real piece of work!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------

Ninja'd 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for editin post 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned because I didn't edit my post. I added a new one.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for owh..... 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for insulting your own mother, the person who gave you live, the person that raised you and loved you unconditionally...you must be a real piece of work!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This ^^^^^^^^^^
+9000
Banned for being absolutely right 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned cuz u slicin your own avatar 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 3, 2013)

viman.pl said:


> Banned for beeing unsocial

Click to collapse



Banned because it was our first day at that class :|


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned cuz u slicin your own avatar
> 
> Sent feom mah handz

Click to collapse



Banned coz lol
I just noticed that after you told me

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned coz LoL


Sent from my Katana


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned for no reason.

Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned coz banning for no reason 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jul 3, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause I just finished high school , and feel relieved
> 
> Sent from my GNote powered by UltimateROM v6 and PhilZ v5.06.1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 5

Click to collapse



Banned because its July? I ended in May.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jul 3, 2013)

Banned cuz it's different in all countries

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## klvnhng (Jul 4, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz it's different in all countries
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for being a brony


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned for feeling the intense urge to ban bornies

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for feeling the intense urge to ban bornies
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a brony banner and misspelling "brony" in the process... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned coz he didn't mis spell it

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz he didn't mis spell it
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Banned for being correct 



Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for banning a brony banner and misspelling "brony" in the process...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned for life for being wrong

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for supporting cats and bronies.
Choose one 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned because I'm petting my kitteh as I'm typing this

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned because we don't need that nsfw talk here 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

Even you, Jeff? -_-#

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned because oh you meant your kitteh with 4 legs and a tail 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned because...yep, that kitteh :thumbup:

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned because xD

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz lol
> I just noticed that after you told me
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Banned becuz haha
And banned tpam becuz ur above me 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned because Android Pizza is disabled!?!
Nooo!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned for having space in your name 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned coz yeah. Pizza is on a vacation I guess. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned cuz didnt tell us where he go 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned because I will change my rom to Hyperion Reloaded 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned cuz okay

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned because...idk? o.o


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned coz u dont know


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 4, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned coz u dont know

Click to collapse



Banned because neither do you

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## MameTozhio (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned because I finally found this topic O.O


----------



## arc_u (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned for finding hidden thread 

Nexus 4 / Tapatalk 4 
If you're reading this message, is that you just have been trolled and defeated by the trollmaster, lead master of the PC master race


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned for using mako Nexus 4 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned for using GT...  ERR... banned! 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned because GT is in almost every Samsung phones like GT-i9505 (LTE Version of Galaxy S4), GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y) and GT-S6500 (Galaxy Mini 2).

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 5, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because GT is in almost every Samsung phones like GT-i9505 (LTE Version of Galaxy S4), GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y) and GT-S6500 (Galaxy Mini 2).
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not naming my GT-I9100

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned for having turtle in your avatar

* Make.Believe *


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 5, 2013)

Bennad zuc zuq  he cn put whatever in it exept nudity 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## pyro_iiv (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned because of too many typos 

Sent from my NEXUS 4 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned for having an N4...I'm jealous 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned for not having pride in your device... Unless its sucks... 
Atrix HD doesn't suck! We shall persevere!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned because the AHD is awesome, but still no Nexus 4  

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned for getting banned the other day for real 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned for having your email in your profile...came in handy 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned for actually being BANNED!!! :silly:

Sent from my Katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for having your email in your profile...came in handy
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause that's just one of my emails I use for PayPal and a couple other public things.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## bluezr1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned for posting twice on the same page. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned because that doesn't matter! 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## VaderSKN (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned 'cause it matters! 

Sent from my HTC One X using (*´>д<.)～～～～※


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned because my name is MATThew.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned cuz non english sig

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned for banning an Italian you monster! They gave us pizza!


----------



## doncarloz (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned because of using to much slang in just a few words!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 6, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for banning an Italian you monster! They gave us pizza!

Click to collapse



And macaroni too I guess. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## reV17 (Jul 6, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> And macaroni too I guess.
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned because I love squirtle. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Duckman5 (Jul 6, 2013)

reV17 said:


> Banned because I love squirtle.
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for caring that much about pokemon

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 6, 2013)

Duckman5 said:


> banned for caring that much about pokemon
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a duckman and not caring that much about pokemon.

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned because there's no Shaymin not caring that much about Pokemon.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bannnnnnned for watching Pokémon!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned because family guy told me to.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jul 6, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Bannnnnnned for watching Pokémon!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't watch it. I just know which one is the cutest lol.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned for using ********** pink pony picture in your avatar.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reV17 (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned for using Honeycomb as your avatar.

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned for having bikni girl in your avatar

* Make.Believe *


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 6, 2013)

reV17 said:


> Banned for using Honeycomb as your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm not gonna ban for you for your avatar. 







Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## N_otori0us_ (Jul 6, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I'm not gonna ban for you for your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't ban him.

Sent from my myTouch 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned cuz u didnt ban him too 

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned for using own drawing in avatar. (Or not?)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

Hehe banned for muehehe

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned coz i might get banned 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## hanisod (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned because that's bad 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned xuz what he do?  

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned because its too bad.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned coz im not xD

Sent from my Katana


----------



## hanisod (Jul 6, 2013)

Lol. Banned!

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

Lol so bennad 

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## N_otori0us_ (Jul 6, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Lol so bennad
> 
> Shent feom meow handz

Click to collapse



Banned for your spelling

Sent from my myTouch 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned because he did it intentionally

* Make.Believe *


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jul 6, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because he did it intentionally
> 
> * Make.Believe *

Click to collapse



Banned because you're avatar is a bit weird.


----------



## Luis_D1 (Jul 6, 2013)

WildfireDEV said:


> Banned because you're avatar is a bit weird.

Click to collapse



Banned because ... No reason, you love HTC.


----------



## hazwan708 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luis_D1 said:


> Banned because ... No reason, you love HTC.

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no reason...


----------



## Luis_D1 (Jul 6, 2013)

hazwan708 said:


> Banned because you have no reason...

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned me.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Luis_D1 said:


> Banned because you banned me.

Click to collapse



Banned because the title says so..

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## reV17 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Banned because the title says so..
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Banned because Dragonball GT sucked pretty bad.

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

reV17 said:


> Banned because Dragonball GT sucked pretty bad.
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the DBZ one, avatar doesn't matter, see with your heart not eyes

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned because Gogeta is from Dragonball GT.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## legend221 (Jul 6, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because Gogeta is from Dragonball GT.
> 
> Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...

Click to collapse



Banned because it's Saturday 


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned because it's not Saturday anymore... 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reV17 (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for being in a different time zone.

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## N10AP (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for a being time-zone-ist mutha!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for :what:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Duckman5 (Jul 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for :what:
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Banned because I want power and I'm perfectly sane. ::twitch::

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Bennad fur bein duckmen 

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned because I am handsome 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for not showin your pic 
We dono u handsome or beutiful or what without pic 
Shent feom meow handz


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned banned for not being as cool as me because I'm made of construction paper.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for being prone to water... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 7, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for being prone to water...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Bwaaahahaha! Banned for being quick witted.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for using ONE  me cant afford that..  Its like 2190 here
Only One V cuz its cheap 

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for using ONE  me cant afford that..  Its like 2190 here
> Only One V cuz its cheap
> 
> Shent feom meow handz

Click to collapse



Banned coz one > one x > one s > one v

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned cuz wut 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned because it is HTC One families.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for hyperactive posting 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for stalkin! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned cuz i do that too 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned cuz i do that too
> 
> Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh

Click to collapse



Banned because I will eat cake tonight 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned cuz i just eat cake 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## reV17 (Jul 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned cuz i just eat cake
> 
> Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh

Click to collapse



Banned because pie is better than cake.

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## hazwan708 (Jul 7, 2013)

reV17 said:


> Banned because pie is better than cake.
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned Because your avatar is too sexy...


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned cuz hey u new here  welcome to xda 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm banned 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## androidmechanic (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Banned cuz I'm banned
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Banned for improper banning...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for now its proper

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## N_otori0us_ (Jul 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for now its proper
> 
> Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh

Click to collapse



Banned. Cause I said so. 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## UmairAhmad (Jul 7, 2013)

Because you are notorious

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

UmairAhmad said:


> Because you are notorious
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Because you are Um_air_Ahmad

Oh and banned for not saying banned

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for pointing out mistakes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Mohhamad Rehan said:


> Banned for pointing out mistakes
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for pointing that out
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing that out too


Lol pointception:screwy:

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 7, 2013)

banned for having a dead cat / hamster as avatar


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

MtnKhan said:


> banned for having a dead cat / hamster as avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know about dragonball GT

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## hanisod (Jul 7, 2013)

MtnKhan said:


> banned for having a dead cat / hamster as avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned the wrong person 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned because you banned the wrong person
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for making the same mistake like me


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

MtnKhan said:


> banned for making the same mistake like me

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody banned me

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## hanisod (Jul 7, 2013)

MtnKhan said:


> banned for making the same mistake like me

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I got ninja'd 

Edit : Dammit. Twice :banghead:

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz I got ninja'd
> 
> Edit : Dammit. Twice :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating mistake again

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## writz (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because I am back again....Hahaha...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because you weren't even invited to begin with.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because who r u to say that 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for calling me out

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because I am having severe headache 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 8, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason you didn't mention. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for mentioning it 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 8, 2013)

You all are banned for banning the people above you...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for that foolish ban 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## hanisod (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned!

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for no reason 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for a reason I will think of later.

Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned for a reason I will think of later.
> 
> Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z

Click to collapse



Banned because u will not think about that reason ever..,you lied

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because I will. Someday.
I promise.

Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z


----------



## hanisod (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned cuz I said so.....

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because ner.

Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Baneed because der 


Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because her

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because of fear


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for fear 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for not having a ear


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for teh Lulz 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for lulz  

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for one veh 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Powerhouse (Jul 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for one veh
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Banned for sending from Katana slicing muffin 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for not sending from a katana slicing muffin 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned cuz poor little mr. Muffin 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because now my both devices have 4.2.2 update 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because your avatar cause nightmare to kids

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## N_otori0us_ (Jul 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for one veh
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Banned for one beh

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 4g using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned cuz im lazeh to typeh one V'eh 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## stratosk21 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned cos you are not jerry and harry.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Vanned cuz yeah... just usin their pic. 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for bad English in your sig 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned cuz u cant slice katana unless u r monsterr muffin 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned coz you can't tell me what to do 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned cuz i didnt tell you to do anythin 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because you are tpam

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned coz you're razor 
Tpatpam I know 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

Bannex for lulz

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for bannex 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## hanisod (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for correcting the person above you 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for using Tapatalk 2.

Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z


----------



## reV17 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for destroying 2 Xperia Z's

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Duckman5 (Jul 8, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned for using Tapatalk 2.
> 
> Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z

Click to collapse



Banned for being versionist

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## cmason37 (Jul 8, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned for using Tapatalk 2.
> 
> Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z

Click to collapse



Banned for buying so many Xperia Zs. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




Duckman5 said:


> Banned for being versionist
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not being versionist

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gorandroid (Jul 8, 2013)

cmason37 said:


> Banned for buying so many Xperia Zs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread is almost three years old.

Sent from my galaxy s2 powered by NeatRom


----------



## manuja95 (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned because I like your profile picture


----------



## hanisod (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned cuz you don't have one 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonahly (Jul 8, 2013)

I ban the OP for making such a huge thread and taking up all my bandwidth. -_- *BAN HAMMA*


----------



## cmason37 (Jul 9, 2013)

jonahly said:


> I ban the OP for making such a huge thread and taking up all my bandwidth. -_- *BAN HAMMA*

Click to collapse



Banned for using the BAN HAMMA


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 9, 2013)

Your  name is Mason
Hence banned

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## cmason37 (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for being a muffin

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## writz (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because BlackOPs..

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned naruto


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 9, 2013)

Bennad for using One V 

Dahell Ninja'd Ninja'd Ninja'd Ninja'd Ninja'd Ninja'd Ninja'd 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned cuz your tapatalk sig is understandeable.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because my sig is worst than you 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because OP said so...


----------



## nolinuxnoparty (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because of noobiness -_-


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm about to fasting tomorrow. (If you're Islam, you will know why.)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm about to soon 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because u forgot to ban me...  

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## hanisod (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for a reason I won't say 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for not sayin it 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## goldflame09 (Jul 9, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for not sayin it
> 
> Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to use peer pressure

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cmason37 (Jul 9, 2013)

goldflame09 said:


> Banned for trying to use peer pressure
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for using a kindle fire

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jul 10, 2013)

cmason37 said:


> Banned for using a kindle fire
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for kindling a fire.

Sent from my flame using torch premium


----------



## henslo (Jul 10, 2013)

Ryno_666 said:


> Banned for kindling a fire.
> 
> Sent from my flame using torch premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause the Wild Turkey told me to

Sent from my One X


----------



## XperiaZM (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for listening to the wild turkeys

Sent from my SEMC Xperia Mini ST15i using the offical xda-developers app


----------



## Venomtester (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for not using spell check.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## writz (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for OneX

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## henslo (Jul 10, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for OneX
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for One :sly:

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## reV17 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for 1.

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because I just got a s4 today!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SuperAfnan (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for rubbing it in our faces. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for 4G 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned coz 4g not available in India. Only 2g and 3g.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because 4G LTE is only at Kuala Lumpur in my country (at the moment).

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because in India 4G present at Kolkata 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because the parcel delivery guy won't hurry up.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because this is not the way to play 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because this is not the way to play
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Banned cuz i am good as a developer, but i do it for free.

Inviato dalla mia tavoletta di cioccolato che fa anche il caffè tramite microchip di Tapatalk 4 installato...


----------



## hsrars-d (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned cause i cant understand your tapatalk signature

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for having SUPER PHONE (your avatar).

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for tha beez 

And dh 633 yey

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because I want to....


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jul 10, 2013)

i ban you cuz i have to...


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned you for have to ban anotha people

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because I had to wait for breaking fast.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Jul 10, 2013)

I wonder what will happen when mods start to post in this thread banned for nothing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned you because you're going wayyy off topic in an off topic thread.


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned cuz you said the truth 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned cuz u mentioned the truth

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## hanisod (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for using one veh 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for that katana 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned with the Katana 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 10, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned with the Katana
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm seeing a hell lot of katanas lately! 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because it's the Yakuza thread's fault

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because the s4 is awesome!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for not using octa version.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because I'm not a brit! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned so you are  a brick? 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Posterim (Jul 10, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned so you are  a brick?
> 
> Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh

Click to collapse



Banned for not replying to me on the previous thread we were on.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned cuz not refreshing 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for refreshing

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## jonahly (Jul 10, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because BlackOPs..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using the words BlackOPs..


----------



## hanisod (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person above you 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 10, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned for not banning the person above you
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because he didnt even banned tpatpah. :/


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because I can't see your avatar .. what's that ?

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## writz (Jul 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I can't see your avatar .. what's that ?
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Banned for not seeing...


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 10, 2013)

Goddamit banned for ninja ! 
@Razor!
Banned coz i missed banning you! 
Busy with college eh? yea me too :S

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Goddamit banned for ninja !
> @Razor!
> Banned coz i missed banning you!
> Busy with college eh? yea me too :S
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah @Seraz007 copying notes from my friends copy as I bunked some classes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That's not my handwriting though 
Banned because you understood my feelings that I am busy these days :highfive:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned from xda so that u can go study some moar 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because I am studying and posting 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## hanisod (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because that's IMPOSSIBLE! 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Bnned because that's true. I am studying this. .


----------



## writz (Jul 10, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned because that's IMPOSSIBLE!
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I was gonna do the same thing...xD

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I was gonna do the same thing...xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not doing so.. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Duckman5 (Jul 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not doing so..
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Banned because maybe he was going to get around to it...eventually. Nothing wrong with a little procrastination.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Duckman5 said:


> Banned because maybe he was going to get around to it...eventually. Nothing wrong with a little procrastination.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't understand the meaning of last word 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jul 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I can't understand the meaning of last word
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Banned cause you don't understand..... 

Visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Banned cause you don't understand.....
> 
> Visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News

Click to collapse



Banned you have an awkward username

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jul 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned you have an awkward username
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Banned cause I was already Banned for that before... Ha ha ha  

Visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because I didn't knew 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## XperiaZM (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned because he didn't know

Sent from my SEMC Xperia Mini ST15i


----------



## Duckman5 (Jul 11, 2013)

XperiaZM said:


> Banned because he didn't know
> 
> Sent from my SEMC Xperia Mini ST15i

Click to collapse



banned because ignorance is no excuse!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned what is a good excuse then?

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 11, 2013)

Banbanbanbanbabanbanabanbanababavnav Banbed! 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned coz my room is under construction and meanwhile I've to sleep in the living room :banghead:

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz my room is under construction and meanwhile I've to sleep in the living room :banghead:
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned cause.....


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for using a Simpsons meme

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 11, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Banned cause.....

Click to collapse



Banned for making me smile even in misery. 





Android Pizza said:


> Banned for using a Simpsons meme
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tpam, so ban 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 11, 2013)

Tpam banned for double posting

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Rajnikanth 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because rajnikanth has supernatural powers

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned cuz whos rajnikhan? 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 11, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned cuz whos rajnikhan?
> 
> Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh

Click to collapse



Banned cuz you don't know he is Indian version of chuck Norris 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Banned cuz you don't know he is Indian version of chuck Norris
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Banned coz Rajnikant can make a mosquito say sorry to you for bitting you


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because wrong info. There is no mosquito which can bite Rajini Anna!! Mind Ittta!


----------



## kreatonn (Jul 11, 2013)

Ban for banning the person that have been banned that banning person above him! !

Sent from my ST23i using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned cause I have no idea what you guys are talking about

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Johnboy79 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because banning a person for banning a person who banned a person is not nice 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for:




The cat name is Grumpy 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned cuz that's obvious 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned cuz nobody is above tpam

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned coz that's true xD

Sent from my Katana


----------



## hanisod (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because that was funny xD

And because of this... -_-






Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned coz OMG i'd die with that kinda speed ! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 11, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz OMG i'd die with that kinda speed !
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I'm on that speed, 2G

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I am on 3G

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## hanisod (Jul 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Banned cuz I'm on that speed, 2G
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Banned because that's my WiFi speed :banghead: not 2G 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 11, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned because that's my WiFi speed :banghead: not 2G
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz u got ninja'd

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm multitasking now :banghead:
So I didn't refresh the thread page 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned cuz i just lost my wallet, Rm150 and A casio msx Calculator at ma school

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because :sly:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 11, 2013)

You got s4 banned!

Sent from my Infamous S4


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because for fun

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 11, 2013)

banned coz click more info under my username


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned cuz i lost it for the second time ! 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned coz you're lucky if didn't have any plastic money license and sheet..

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for misleading signature!
(Though the video is still awesome)


----------



## TheArc (Jul 12, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned for misleading signature!
> (Though the video is still awesome)

Click to collapse



Banned because you have no signature.

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for tha toastar

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned cause I love Dunkin Donuts coffee it rocks

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned because Dunkin Donuts is the bomb

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for not checking your pm

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for not replying to your Gtalk 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for not getting answered on Gtalk 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned in the name of Katana

Sent from my Katana


----------



## phonedawg (Jul 12, 2013)

banned because i said so


----------



## writz (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for saying so...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## phonedawg (Jul 12, 2013)

not banned because no one can ban me, not even myself


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned you because I can ban you!!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ban

Sent from my Infamous S4


----------



## phonedawg (Jul 12, 2013)

banned you for treason and bhasphemy


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for not having an avatar 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned coz Mad over Donuts pwns Dunkin Donuts 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned because I have a elder scrolls online beta!

Sent from my Infamous S4


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 12, 2013)

Bennad caushe 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh with shexy Meowh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for being devil

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for using your college's wifi 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned because that's free 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned cuz everyone includin me do that too 

Shent with shexy kitteh usin Shensation Veh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned because everyone should do that. 
Why we pay college fees then ? 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned because i know right 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## mymeatb18 (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for being James bond 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 4G using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned because he is Rajnikanth

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned coz i am not~!!! (dunno who that is btw)

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz i am not~!!! (dunno who that is btw)
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



He is rajnikanth
V V V V V
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You just can't refuse this guy

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> He is rajnikanth
> V V V V V
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that's true.  When RAJNI calls reject button disappears 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because that's true.  When RAJNI calls reject button disappears
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



You have to attend Rajni's call even if your phone is off !


----------



## writz (Jul 12, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> You have to attend Rajni's call even if your phone is off !

Click to collapse



If your phone is off, It will go to where you are then with its new legs, will explode in your face then again will rebuild itself and the turn itself on and you will hear the ring!!! And, not to forget all these will happen within 1.513 seconds precisely!!!


----------



## hanisod (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned because WTF 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 12, 2013)

writz said:


> If your phone is off, It will go to where you are then with its new legs, will explode in your face then again will rebuild itself and the turn itself on and you will hear the ring!!! And, not to forget all these will happen within 1.513 seconds precisely!!!

Click to collapse



1.513 seconds is way tooooo long. It wont take more than 0.5 seconds for the whole thing to happen.


----------



## writz (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned because we all are violating the rules of the thread!!! Ban...Ban....Ban....


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 12, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because we all are violating the rules of the thread!!! Ban...Ban....Ban....

Click to collapse



Banned because i didnt notice that its the banning thread. I thought its some other ot thread :/


----------



## writz (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned because its kinda ironic to stay on topic in the offtopic thread!!! 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jul 12, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because its kinda ironic to stay on topic in the offtopic thread!!!
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because it still has a topic in off topic that should stay on topic.

Topic Deception.


----------



## hanisod (Jul 12, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Banned because it still has a topic in off topic that should stay on topic.
> 
> Topic Deception.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz lolwut 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jul 12, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz lolwut
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

Click to collapse



Banned because Idk lol


----------



## hanisod (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned cuz that pic is funny xD

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for offtopic'ing in Offtopic thread, stay on topic or thread closed ..  Lol really? 

Shent with shexy kitteh usin Shensation Veh


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned. No reason at all.
I just felt like it.

Sent from my 3rd (yes, that's right: 3rd) Xperia Z


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for having confusing signature

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for getting confused.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Duckman5 (Jul 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for having confusing signature
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't see signatures from the mobile app, you insensitive clod! 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheArc (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because this thread is very creative

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## helstonrampersad (Jul 13, 2013)

Ban because sig has waffle in it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned for no reason


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned for hummmm.....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imagelost (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned for not finishing the hummer

Sent from my keyboard


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned for defying gravity


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned for obeying gravity


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because I am in a mood to ban tpam

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned cuz nee too 

Shent with shexy kitteh usin Shensation Veh


----------



## Myself5 (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because grammer learned with yoda you have.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheArc (Jul 13, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because grammer learned with yoda you have.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because that made no sense or is it just me :s

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 13, 2013)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned because that made no sense or is it just me :s
> 
> Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.

Click to collapse



Banned because it wasnt just you


----------



## domini99 (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because my iphone has custom firmware


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned coz dafuq eh? 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned for a cat in your avatar 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because I'm stuck in college because I'm waiting for my friend...


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned coz..  Why not

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned for reason I don't wanna talk about xD

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned bcoz I want to know why I got banned

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because I will never tell 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because you have to


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned coz my nokia 3310 can use android

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because... that's IMPOSSIBRU 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned cuz i mess up and now swaps not workin 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned cuz I don't use it (on CM7)

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned for sword

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 13, 2013)

Katana Ban 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because my dog is sleeping.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned coz ma kitteh is sleeping too 

all day long :S

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because I'm sleeping phewwww...

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because I love Tapatalk 4 






Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned for having Facebook chat heads on the screenshot

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned!

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned coz you just have a katana. I use it 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because that's cool

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## writz (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because my katana can run android and also can shoot bananas...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned coz u don't have a Katana 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## esok44 (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned cause of inappropriate profile picture (pic of an open *****)


Sent from my XT925 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because I have everything that exists in the universe...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned cuz you got ninja'd

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## imagelost (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned for being greedy

Sent from my keyboard


----------



## writz (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because I did ban the below post but the reason corresponded to the above one.  .just like this...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because today I would have been banned from my college.

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## writz (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because today I messed up the Exam!!! My score will come in negative!!! XD

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned because wut?!


----------



## Gahh Its Lee (Jul 13, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Banned because wut?!

Click to collapse



Banned because cacti hurt

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Posterim (Jul 13, 2013)

Banned for caterpillar.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheArc (Jul 14, 2013)

Posterim said:


> Banned for caterpillar.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Banned because ............................

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## SudoHalt (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for not saying the reason behind banning.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XDguru (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for banning at 5:23 AM

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 AM ----------

Banned for saying "Hi"

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbrad (Jul 14, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Banned for banning at 5:23 AM
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned becouse its only 8pm

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because its 7:30 am here

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## negrobembon (Jul 14, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because its 7:30 am here
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



banned for using a micromax

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## writz (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because haha?! What?!

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because haha?! What?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This ain't no normal ban! 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because it's abnormal. Not " no normal " 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for being grammar nazis 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because everyone should be

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## TheArc (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm the waffle man

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Banned because it's abnormal. Not " no normal "
> 
> Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8

Click to collapse



Banned coz you should've read the sig of the tpam 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## writz (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because it should be "no normal"  not "abnormal".. 

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## wojtasik6 (Jul 14, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you should've read the sig of the tpam
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't get the last part


----------



## writz (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for not getting the last part....anyways I think it means 'the post above mine'..not sure though...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned cuz it stand for "the person above me "

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Jul 14, 2013)

banned coz big boy told me at shchool

---


smash'n

SGS2 GT-I9100


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for Galaxy S2 
I only have low-end phone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for being low

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because he's not low xD

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because Trololo

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2013)

Baned for trolin 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm downloading something 






Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm not

Dafuq so tiny screen 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for not having a tiny screen

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because you too.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I have a pyramid 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I have TAJ MAHAL. Worlds No.1 Wonder out of 7 or 8. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## writz (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I have banana...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I have TAJ MAHAL. Worlds No.1 Wonder out of 7 or 8.
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont even know about your country. 

Taj Mahal is the 1st wonder of the 7 wonders of the world.


----------



## writz (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I am ninja...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Banned because you dont even know about your country.
> 
> Taj Mahal is the 1st wonder of the 7 wonders of the world.

Click to collapse



Meaning is same lol

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## hanisod (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm talking about my phone xD (it's also called pyramid) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because you have HTC Sensation


----------



## TheArc (Jul 15, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you have HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Banned because I support HTC users because I have a HTC phone and I think you should have on too before you know... I call your mother in law. 



Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## writz (Jul 15, 2013)

Banned because HTC does not make toasters!!

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Hidden Username (Jul 15, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I just got a s4 today!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Just.Get.Out.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TheArc (Jul 15, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because HTC does not make toasters!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it can 

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

krishneelg3 said:


> Banned because it can
> 
> Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking in the future. We could have phones that make toast. Brilliant! 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 15, 2013)

BANNED for this s***
Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> BANNED for this s***
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

Click to collapse



Banned for sending thru kittehs

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## hanisod (Jul 15, 2013)

Banned for that awesome avatar 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 15, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> BANNED for this s***
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

Click to collapse



banned coz maybe try a different rom like sense 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 15, 2013)

Banned because it is already HTC Sense 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Banned because I just changed fonts

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because mmkay

Sent from meow Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## TheArc (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because this is MY sense ROM xD






Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## Stirfry20 (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because I played my crackhead card 


Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because my college wifi bandwidth has been increased 
And I ban everyone here because I ... don't know the reason to ban you 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because now i adjusted my tapatalk signature!

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because it is already HTC Sense
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz im on 4.2.2 not sense 


Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> banned coz maybe try a different rom like sense
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Back to sphongle annnd still tha same 


Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned cuz noonecares.jpg

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because UMadBro.jpg

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned for Y U NO

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because I am salmankhan.jpg

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## hanisod (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because we are doomed :nuke: 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because I am shahrukh Khan 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because IMPOSSIBRU.jpg

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned because we are doomed :nuke:
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

Click to collapse



:nuke: :nuke: :nuke: :nuke:  :nuke:
:flipoff:  

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because no devs are working for CM9 for my device 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because I have cm10, u jelly?

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because I have CM10.1.1

Jelly?

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because this is horrible


http://igyaan.in/52567/android-may-get-banned-in-india-says-government/ 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned. WTF 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Banned because this is horrible
> 
> 
> http://igyaan.in/52567/android-may-get-banned-in-india-says-government/
> ...

Click to collapse





hanisod said:


> Banned. WTF
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate Hitesh Arora for that blog   

this cant happen :'(


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned & Look @ Their lame reason for banning android -.-

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because it's not possible

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Stirfry20 (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned for nor washing your hands for the full 15 seconds

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned for owning the same phone I have.

Sent from my Liquid S4


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

Bannes for banning people that banninin another poeple

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned for confusing 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned for bein confused

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because I get confused easily. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned cuz okay

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because I love pokemon. And I am searching the serials of it  I want it naaaaooooo 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

Tpam want it badly. Banned

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned for not helping me in searching 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned cuz I love DBZ <3

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because I don't know about it 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because it's one of the most popular anime/manga all over the world 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because I hate DBZ :banghead:
Pokemon rocks 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## hanisod (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned for hating DBZ :sly:

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because I do and I will.
I love shin chan too 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because I'm also the fan of the Crayon Shin Chan and Doraemon


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because +1

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned for doraemon start at saturday 730pm ! In msia 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned cuz doraemon is running here from 6-7 years

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because when I was little, I always watching Shin Chan and Doraemon. But now, I need to be prepared for my exam at this October.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned for the PMR . while me doin damn PBS

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned coz your post is first on this page, and it isn't making any sense to me 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz your post is first on this page, and it isn't making any sense to me
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Banned for +1

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Banned for +1
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Banned for +1'ing. -1

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned for that avatar

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned because i am the owner of tajmahal.png... How can i convert it in tajmahal.jpg?

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## Duckman5 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because i am the owner of tajmahal.png... How can i convert it in tajmahal.jpg?
> 
> Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P

Click to collapse



Banned for unnecessary usage of a lossy image format

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mashkawizii (Jul 17, 2013)

Duckman5 said:


> Banned for unnecessary usage of a lossy image format
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned because ducks can't XDA

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned because India's government sucks....if they ban android they suck even more...none cares for the reason...I will leave India.....ban this government...!!!

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jul 17, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because India's government sucks....if they ban android they suck even more...none cares for the reason...I will leave India.....ban this government...!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And where are you going to go? Banned.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jul 17, 2013)

AndroidSlave said:


> And where are you going to go? Banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wherever...
Banned...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jul 17, 2013)

writz said:


> wherever...
> Banned...
> 
> Sent from my htc one 801e using tapatalk 4 beta
> ...

Click to collapse



ok good luck


----------



## pharix (Jul 17, 2013)

AndroidSlave said:


> OK GOOD LUCK GETTING THERE!  If they won't let you use yours phone, you think they will let you leave?

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning above user. 

Sent from my LT28h using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned for a cool avatar

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## writz (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned because I will really leave....maybe to study abroad...yeah...that's a good reason....

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned because okay later have fun

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned because you want him to have fun

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jul 17, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I will really leave....maybe to study abroad...yeah...that's a good reason....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that is a great reason and I wish you the best in life. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned AndroidSlave

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## irefutabil (Jul 17, 2013)

banned because I don't like so much your avatar !


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned for getting ten posts 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## hanisod (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned for scaring noobs 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned for banning  @Seraz007 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned for a while xD

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 17, 2013)

Infracted for a while! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## hanisod (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned for dat bad*** avatar xD

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned for GTA.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned for GOW

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned for using one of the SE Xperia families.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned cuz u jelly?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned because I'm using Jelly Bean themed ROM xD

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned coz im using the REAAAL DEAALL 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned because where can I get Nexus 4 for free?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheArc (Jul 17, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because where can I get Nexus 4 for free?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A broken one from the rubbish bin, banned!

~ Krish


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 17, 2013)

krishneelg3 said:


> A broken one from the rubbish bin, banned!
> 
> ~ Krish

Click to collapse



Banned because LOL

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 17, 2013)

Baned cuz i want to

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 17, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Baned cuz i want to
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

Click to collapse



Banned for not completing your sentence xD

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned because I am in a mood to ban

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned for Joker

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned for kelantan avatar 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because I live in Kelantan 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned cuz iknow that 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## nomancoolboy (Jul 19, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned cuz iknow that
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

Click to collapse



Banned because you know that

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Abhinav1997 (Jul 19, 2013)

nomancoolboy said:


> Banned because you know that
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because he know that 

Sent from my Xperia Mini Pro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahadsul3man (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because YOLO 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sherwinnn (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because im so gonna buy the next Nexus 7

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because I entered 2 giveaway contest for winning S4 Google Edition and Nexus 7 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned for i cant find N4 or N7 in KL nor shah alam 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because I don't have a nexus 4 no more.

Sent from my Liquid S4


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned coz i have a new neighbor now :S

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned cuz i in tha mood to ban

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because its hot out

Sent from my Liquid S4


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm will stalk your FB 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned for being a stalker

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned for meow 

Sent from my Liquid S4


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned for liquid

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




luqman98 said:


> Banned because I'm will stalk your FB
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whos fb ? 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 19, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for liquid
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing FB...imma gon keep it a secret to annoy you 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned for living near me :cyclops:

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned for using a simple katana 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 19, 2013)

Bannd because I am joker and why so serious. ?

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned because you are too serious.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomzefi (Jul 20, 2013)

GOD BAN IT! this is still going on?  .............oh.....and I ban you for banning me, next guy. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 20, 2013)

tomzefi said:


> GOD BAN IT! this is still going on?  .............oh.....and I ban you for banning me, next guy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't ban you. 
But you Banned me already 

Banned 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for not knowing FB...imma gon keep it a secret to annoy you
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned cuz what i mean is whos fb hes gona stalk

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## MameTozhio (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for:

Owning a One V, or going into it's forums o.o.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for the same reason 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for cats.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for tapatalk 2

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## arif41 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for using sensation


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## cj_302 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned because banning is banned in the world of banning witch is a stellar third dimension world of BBAANNNN!!!!!! 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2013)

arif41 said:


> Banned for using sensation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using iPod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivier (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for using an iPhone!

_Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia S mit Tapatalk 4_


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for using an Sony Xperia S 

_*Sent using my Zanpakutō*_* (斬魄刀) powered by my Shinigami soul  ◣_◢*


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 20, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> Banned for using an Sony Xperia S
> 
> _*Sent using my Zanpakutō*_* (斬魄刀) powered by my Shinigami soul  ◣_◢*

Click to collapse



Banned because Remix v2.8 Custom Rom isn't good :sly:

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for being a death note fan and I ban my self for the same reason.

Sent from my Liquid S4


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jul 20, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for being a death note fan and I ban my self for the same reason.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid S4

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't recognized my avatar  and my true anime show 

_*Sent using my Zanpakutō*_* (斬魄刀) powered by my Shinigami soul  ◣_◢*


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned coz i draw my avatar myself.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned coz that ROCKZ!


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for using emotion 

Thats cool lenarox 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned coz i agree


----------



## NissanskylineN1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz i agree

Click to collapse



Banned because cats.


----------



## BartxGamer (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned because dogs

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for cat and dog 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

banned coz its raining cats and dogs


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned cuz cat and dog fallin from skies

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned cause water pours not cats and dogs




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned coz i like your tapatalk sig


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for . wheres ur sig ?

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for . wheres ur sig ?
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V

Click to collapse



banned coz i dont use one


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for not usin sigy

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned coz i do use a siggy, XDA Siggy


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned cuz people using xda app cant see it 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned coz i know 

But pc users can see it


----------



## Crytech (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned cuz i luv cats

Make.Believe!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for posting Here

Your home is in the themes section


----------



## Crytech (Jul 20, 2013)

Lol...banned cz u made m laugh

Make.Believe!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned because you have some nice work :thumbup:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned coz you're wrong

He has some amazing work


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for correcting correct word

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 20, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for correcting correct word
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V

Click to collapse



Banned for being grammar nazis


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

Banned for banning me 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for using pink avatar




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## arif41 (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned because i want


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Glebun (Jul 21, 2013)

for using an ipod


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for senior member 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned because everyone should be 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for bein right

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 21, 2013)

banned for being left


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Vanned for that 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for being at middle

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for bein ontop of me 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Vanned for that
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V

Click to collapse



Banned for 'van'ing







danishaznita said:


> Banned for bein ontop of me
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V

Click to collapse



Banned cuz vice versa.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for being  potatoman 

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for s3 inspired rom

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## SudoHalt (Jul 21, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for being  potatoman
> 
> Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket

Click to collapse



Banned because your Galaxy pocket isn't in your pocket. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned because hahahahahah







Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for hahaha 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned.....banned






Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for listenin to that song 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for not listening to it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for not listening to it too

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for wanting me to listen to something

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for that username 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned because I'm back on this thread....


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for coming back 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## tomzefi (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for foolish ban

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for givin reason to ban 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 21, 2013)

Banned for retarding

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## SudoHalt (Jul 22, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing your invention with the rest of the world 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mnishamk (Jul 22, 2013)

SudoHalt said:


> Banned for not sharing your invention with the rest of the world
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned beccause potato. 

Regards
N


----------



## writz (Jul 22, 2013)

SudoHalt said:


> Banned for not sharing your invention with the rest of the world
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for inviting to share an invention...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned because you didn't ban the person above you but the person above the person above you...


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned for confusin mee

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 22, 2013)

Octa-ban for you 

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 22, 2013)

Dual ban from me


----------



## edisile (Jul 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Dual ban from me

Click to collapse



Fus Ro BAAAAAAAAAAAN!

I'm back in this thread for some serious banning.


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 22, 2013)

Well you're about to get banned from this thread anyway.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned cuzr 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Phillip Wu (Jul 22, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned cuz why ?

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## writz (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned because its necessary...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned because that is the rules of this thread 

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 22, 2013)

Banny

Sent from my Liquid S4


----------



## dugoy13 (Jul 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banny
> 
> Sent from my Liquid S4

Click to collapse



Banned because you have a S4.

Sent from my air conditioner unit running CyanogenMod


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned for running aosp

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned the air conditioner unit 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned the air conditioner manufacturer units

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned cuz i got ninjad and i think tpam too 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned for thinking that i got ninja'd

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## writz (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned because ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 22, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting an anime picture with ponies inside the book.

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned for decribing it 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned for banning a person when you can't cuz you aren't a moderator. You have to be really banned for this! 

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 22, 2013)

Banned for the same

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned cause I haven't banned anyone in awhile. 

Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm >^.^<


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned for HTC One with tons of kitten pics.

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned cause I lurv teh kittehs and you should too

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I lurv teh kittehs and you should too
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Bannee

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned for being dev for Xperia X8 

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 23, 2013)

Ex-dev

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## syahazu (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned 2 eveyone.. :cheers:

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned for e1.. Err Banned!

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## crikkio (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned cause i'm italian

Scritto dal mio Samsung Galaxy S2, powered now by Tokorom V3 (4.2.2), with Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned because even Africas join xda 

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned cuz people from all acros the world join xda 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned because I ported 4.3 from nexus 4 to Samsung galaxy nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned coz I'm still waiting on 4.2.2 for the S2 lol

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned cuz wat?"

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 23, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned cuz wat?"
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V

Click to collapse



Banned coz I mean official


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned because OT is dead

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned cause do you wanna give it a funeral?

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned because this thread is not a person...

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## sks93 (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned cz no one will ban u except mod lol

sent from my GT-i8150 cm10.1


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned because i love pizza. But only ITALIAN pizza! 

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## HOG1csmith (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned because you made me read this ENTIRE thread. 

R.E.D.D ROM
AC Kernel

Sent via Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned cause there is no way you read this entire thread

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned because I managed to enable tapatalk hd on my device 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned cuz he might . just take 1 yr to read it all

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned because he isn't so stupid to read all this entire thread. 

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned because this thread is going off topic 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 23, 2013)

Banneb because this is an off topic thread and it CAN to be going off topic. Because all the threads can go off topic. 

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned because that's true 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned cuz last time we lock the Tpam thread cuz goin offtopic 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned for speaking the truth 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 23, 2013)

But it was because people were acting like children Tpam. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jul 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> But it was because people were acting like children Tpam.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Milkshake ban!

Sent from my HTCONE using xda premium


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jul 24, 2013)

Banned because all the boys didn't come to my yard.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 24, 2013)

Good evening ban 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Good evening ban
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Good 04:00 ban.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Good 04:00 ban.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned pecause he is from India and it is +4 hours from Central Europe! 

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## writz (Jul 24, 2013)

15.20 Ban...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 24, 2013)

Banned in GMT +8 19:07 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 24, 2013)

Banned cuz my zip wont flash  :'(
Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## hugoo00 (Jul 24, 2013)

Text of test.


----------



## baran0119 (Jul 24, 2013)

You are BANNED


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 24, 2013)

BANNED you too !



Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Scrollex (Jul 24, 2013)

Banned for using red text 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jul 24, 2013)

Banned for not using it

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 24, 2013)

Banned. Just a test xD



danishaznita said:


> Banned cuz my zip wont flash  :'(
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V

Click to collapse



Did you set the updater-script correctly? 


Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## crikkio (Jul 24, 2013)

Banned because in Italy it's ten past 4 pm

Scritto da Cris con il Samsung Galaxy S2 (Powered by Neat Rom) & Tapatalk 4


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 24, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned. Just a test xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea i fix it . annd it bootloop i ges wrong rom to port 




Oh BANNED  for itally

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 24, 2013)

Banned for MERICA!!!

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Vlasp (Jul 24, 2013)

Banned for sending something from catnip.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jul 25, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> Banned for sending something from catnip.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for not replying to my private message a few days ago

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned for not having anything to write




        Why are you so interested??


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned because I'm back after a long break... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Jul 25, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned because I'm back after a long break...
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned for taking a long break

Sent From My Exhilarating Exhilarate 4G


----------



## SudoHalt (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned because I am bored.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned cuz u get bored

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## MidnightDevil (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned because I also use a sensation xe and in the end, there can be only one. 

Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned cuz what one?

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Lawl. Banned



Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 25, 2013)

LawnmowerBAAned


Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

Tested

Shent with shexy kittehushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## jameski182 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ban


----------



## writz (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned because the avatar is scary!!!

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Royalfox (Jul 25, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because the avatar is scary!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not using a normal phone 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned cuz he is using abnormal phone

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned because I am going to invade the whole world 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned cuz wuuuuut

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned Coz too much color on this page.

Yoda sent this!


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned cuz u can have it too

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned because this is my new home screen.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned for having the most colorful signature in Tpam land.

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned for getting ninja'd

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## edisile (Jul 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because this is my new home screen.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting it in the wrong thread. Be here's mine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My signature:


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned, here's mine 



Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned cuz this is not a thread for homescreeen 

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned because I know that 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 25, 2013)

BANNED. YOU HAVE BEEN........

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## edisile (Jul 25, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> BANNED. YOU HAVE BEEN........
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM

Click to collapse



Master Yoda? Is that you? No? Banned for imitating Him, then.

My signature:


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Lulz. Banned. Some showoff :

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## Royalfox (Jul 25, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Lulz. Banned. Some showoff :
> View attachment 2143334
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM

Click to collapse



Banned for showing off

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned for not missing me.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## writz (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because I have the cleanliest homescreen in the world...Here : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Micromax Canvas 2 A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because mines better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent From My Exhilarating Exhilarate 4G


----------



## writz (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because I cannot believe it!!!

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned cuz u cant beleive it 

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




danishaznita said:


> Banned cuz u cant beleive it
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V

Click to collapse



Oh and my homescreen sucktothecore

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Banned because mines better
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing what launcher you are using. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Ilxaot (Jul 26, 2013)

I ban you for having a penis.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned for getting personal :banghead:

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Jul 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not sharing what launcher you are using.
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm using Go Launcher Ex

Sent From My Exhilarating Exhilarate 4G


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned for my battery takin long ass time to charge

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned cause my n7 takes forever to charge 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned coz my S2 takes 3 hours to charge which in other words also means, forever xD

Yoda sent this!


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because my phone needs 2-3 hours only to charge

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned cuz mee to 

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## domini99 (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned coz my iPhone only needs 1/2 hours for a full charge, and then runs all day with 30/40% left at evening 

But I WANT NEXUS 4, I WANT MAKE ROM    


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah , iphone superfast too , 4s - same performance with high end phone 

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

Blacknesss

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Nexus⁴ever (Jul 26, 2013)

banned because off off topic lol 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned cuZ hehe triple offtopic 

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned cuz 
:tank::tank::tank::tank:
:tank::tank::tank::tank:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Olivier (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned for seeking the "troof".


----------



## domini99 (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned for banning! Thats not allowed in this thread   


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned cuz u banned other people too its not allowed

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

Then you are all banned for banning 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Then you are all banned for banning
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Banned for banning due too banning people for banning the banners of banned banners whi banned people.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mici01 (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for banning due too banning people for banning the banners of banned banners whi banned people.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



:what:
Banned for confusing me


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned fur being confused 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned cuZ im sleepy GMt+8 2,15am here 

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because my birthday is approaching 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because your Birthday is always approaching. Even when it's your Birthday.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because it's on 29th 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned cuz ur bday is on 29 
Mine is december 12

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because that's too far 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Ilxaot (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because I'm going poop.

This kid's epic LG P769 sent this message using Tapatalk 4. (;


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because that's disgusting why would you post that. Grow up and learn how to post. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## domini99 (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned coz "the person above me" just got closinated


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because what? This thread has gone to immaturity fast 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because it was probably your talk with Razor! that made Archer close it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned because it shows an act of________. 
Banned because I don't like your avatar 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because it was probably your talk with Razor! that made Archer close it.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Banned because what does that have to do with this thread. Also it wasn't just one thing it was the whole thread in general recently so don't pass the blame on me chief 



Razor! said:


> Banned because it shows an act of________.
> Banned because I don't like your avatar
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for lulz

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## edisile (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because it was probably your talk with Razor! that made Archer close it.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse





Razor! said:


> Banned because it shows an act of________.
> Banned because I don't like your avatar
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> ...

Click to collapse






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because what? This thread has gone to immaturity fast
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse





domini99 said:


> Banned coz "the person above me" just got closinated
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



I ban all of you guys. You ruined the TPAM thread :'( :'( :'(
Screw you! I'm going to ban me from xda 'cuz that thread closed. 

My signature:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned...sorry. That came off a little harsh.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my iPhone only needs 1/2 hours for a full charge, and then runs all day with 30/40% left at evening
> 
> But I WANT NEXUS 4, I WANT MAKE ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better start saving, you will need about €450  

And banned for pit-za!..  

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk 4 Beta
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned for that good quotes signature. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned you cuz ur name is dangerous to baby and kids

I hav to abandon OT cuz we might lock another thread, lol 
Byebye  @Razor! @luqman98 @DowntownJeffBrown @gmaster1

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## SudoHalt (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned for being online (at the moment). Wait, I just banned myself!! 

Edit: Banned again for changing your profile pic. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned you cuz ur name is dangerous to baby and kids
> 
> I hav to abandon OT cuz we might lock another thread, lol
> Byebye  @Razor! @luqman98 @DowntownJeffBrown @gmaster1
> ...

Click to collapse



No don't go banned 



SudoHalt said:


> Banned for being online (at the moment). Wait, I just banned myself!!
> 
> Edit: Banned again for changing your profile pic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't know you 


>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned you cuz ur name is dangerous to baby and kids
> 
> I hav to abandon OT cuz we might lock another thread, lol
> Byebye  @Razor! @luqman98 @DowntownJeffBrown @gmaster1
> ...

Click to collapse



NOOOO!!!! That was just 1 thread! (That i gave up on) ITS NOT TOO LATE TO STAY! We can change!...no...WELL BANNED...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




SudoHalt said:


> Banned for being online (at the moment). Wait, I just banned myself!!
> 
> Edit: Banned again for changing your profile pic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not even having a pic.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned because the thread "The Person Above Me" is closed 






Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned for sad news...but hours old news.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2013)

I told you guys it was loosing it and gonna close...banned for not listening to me! 
That was my first and favorite OT thread...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I told you guys it was loosing it and gonna close...banned for not listening to me!
> That was my first and favorite OT thread...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for repeating yourself again in this thread 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for repeating yourself again in this thread
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I told you guys it was loosing it and gonna close...banned for not listening to me! 
That was my first and favorite OT thread...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I told you guys it was loosing it and gonna close...banned for not listening to me!
> That was my first and favorite OT thread...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because that thread was way ot for long long time not just recently. Archer just wanted to close a thread and that was the one he choose.  

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## south956 (Jul 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because that thread was way ot for long long time not just recently. Archer just wanted to close a thread and that was the one he choose.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



 Banned for thinking the same and I felt sad when I saw this hours ago  +1

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## writz (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned banned banned...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned banned banned...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Banned fit

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## writz (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned for an unreal reason...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned because my first phone got stolen because of my fault  :banghead:





Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## south956 (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned because you got jacked, my first was left at Mexican taqueria.




        stolen from my drunk kindle by Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned because I just ordered my new n7v2 it better not get stolen 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 27, 2013)

banned cuz better hope so


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned for something 
--------------------------------------------



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because I just ordered my new n7v2 it better not get stolen
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Where do you buy it?

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 27, 2013)

Ordered means he buy it somewhere in the internet 

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Ordered means he buy it somewhere in the internet
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V

Click to collapse



Banned because I ask him where did he order/buy the Nexus 7. Google Play maybe?

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for something
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause at first I bought it from Amazon but then I canceled my order and ordered from the playstore. It's just safer when it comes to returns or warranties. 



luqman98 said:


> Banned because I ask him where did he order/buy the Nexus 7. Google Play maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM

Click to collapse



Banned for being correct 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## chappski (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned because propaging piracy


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 27, 2013)

chappski said:


> Banned because propaging piracy

Click to collapse




Banned you cuz I'm Batman...


----------



## writz (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned cuz I am not Batman...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## south956 (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned because .




        stolen from my drunk kindle by Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned coz my iPhone crashed :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## CoolApps (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned because no one uses iPhones here.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned because they do if they are forced to 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned cuz no one dare to force us , android user!

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned cuz no one dare to force us , android user!
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya

Click to collapse



Banned because i force you!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned cause I think we should force everyone here to use a iPhoney 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned because you banned because you think we should force everyone to use iphoney

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> Banned because you banned because you think we should force everyone to use iphoney
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000

Click to collapse



F*CK YEAH WE SHOULD...nt...we shouldnt...banned for thinking that.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Going bed now...02:38...just finished youtubin.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned...you wanna play MC tomorrow, potayto?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned...you wanna play MC tomorrow, potayto?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Kk. Minigames server or something else? Banned because i have a feeling somethings gonna happen that makes us not play together...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned. I doubt it.

Anyway, do you have an official Minecraft username/account? Because I don't. I use Mineshafter (no, it's not illegal). I'm not sure what servers I'm limited to.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned. I doubt it.
> 
> Anyway, do you have an official Minecraft username/account? Because I don't. I use Mineshafter (no, it's not illegal). I'm not sure what servers I'm limited to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh...well then we cant play...i do have official...and cracked accounts cant play on premium and premium cant play on cracked so...banned for not telling me before...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Oh...well then we cant play...i do have official...and cracked accounts cant play on premium and premium cant play on cracked so...banned for not telling me before...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because you learn something new everyday.

I didn't know that.

(Also, it's not really a "cracked" account.)

I'm sure there's some workaround...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------

Self ban.
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1245759-can-a-premium-mc-account-play-on-a-cracked-server/
See this, spud? We can play together.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you learn something new everyday.
> 
> I didn't know that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well mc has a licence check...kinda. it checks your account on the launcher. If the account is premium it updates itself and lets you onto premium servers. (Or normal servers, same thing) if it isnt then you cant do f*** all. But there are cracked servers you can go on.

/ban androidpizza your account IZ cracked if it aint premium. (Or at least its counted as cracked.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned.

The thing is...it's not a true account at all. It doesn't show up on Mojang's site, and it's not linked to a Mojang account.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned.
> 
> The thing is...it's not a true account at all. It doesn't show up on Mojang's site, and it's not linked to a Mojang account.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



???...well then banned cuz im not sure you can get on any server without a profile.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## writz (Jul 28, 2013)

Bunny ban...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ???...well then banned cuz im not sure you can get on any server without a profile.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned. It's kinda confusing.

Tell ya what. I'll pm you a server IP that I'm in and you try to join it. And if it doesn't work, I'll send you a few others.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Powerhouse (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned. It's kinda confusing.
> 
> Tell ya what. I'll pm you a server IP that I'm in and you try to join it. And if it doesn't work, I'll send you a few others.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned 'cause u send frm motorola atrix HD...


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for using emotion

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya


----------



## Powerhouse (Jul 28, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for using emotion
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya

Click to collapse



banned cause u dont know spellings....


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

puneeth.007 said:


> banned cause u dont know spellings....

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking to hard 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## writz (Jul 28, 2013)

Hard ban...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Powerhouse (Jul 28, 2013)

writz said:


> Hard ban...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



banned cause u r Indian....


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm gonna go to bed soon

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm going to bed now also 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## mvoid533 (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned all sony developer
Cos making bootloop my neo


Sent from Hymn to Life
Raise your voice Break the Silence


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for that dark avatar 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## south956 (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for not visiting my new thread 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381517




        stolen from my drunk kindle by Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because I am not interested 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for not having interest

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya


----------



## saiz136 (Jul 28, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for not having interest
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya

Click to collapse



Banned because of your colorful signature!

Sent from LG Prada 3.0 P940 CM10.1
My Colorscreen


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Damn it, banned for using CM10.1 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## vikraminside (Jul 28, 2013)

I see all people above no one below me what to do? 

Pressing THANKS easier than typing.
Sent from s5360 GB DDMD1 rooted stock.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

vikraminside said:


> I see all people above no one below me what to do?
> 
> Pressing THANKS easier than typing.
> Sent from s5360 GB DDMD1 rooted stock.

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to read OP first.

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for aint nobody got time for that 

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya


----------



## vikraminside (Jul 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because you need to read OP first.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM

Click to collapse



I ban only u for banning me 

Pressing THANKS easier than typing.
Sent from s5360 GB DDMD1 rooted stock.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned cuz u didnt ban me 

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Coloured ban.

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM 

Problems with Google Play Services? Look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2248648


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

black ban 

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 28, 2013)

White ban lol


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Pinky bannnnn

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM 

Problems with Google Play Services? Look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2248648


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

thats red dude 


Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because I can't do it 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM 

Problems with Google Play Services? Look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2248648


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 28, 2013)

White ban again


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnned youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM 
----------------------------------------
Problems with Google Play Services? Look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2248648


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Bannned youuu too 

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because this page is so colourful. I love it 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## CoolApps (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because there is too much colours.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned cuz nomore vollor in 3 week trial 

Sent from katana


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for... DUH!

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## Powerhouse (Jul 28, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned for... DUH!
> 
> Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P

Click to collapse



Banned cause you got a antique tapatalk signature

Sent from my GT-S5830i .........


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because i'm bored, anybody in for some MC?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## jetbruceli (Jul 28, 2013)

puneeth.007 said:


> Banned cause you got a antique tapatalk signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i .........

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont know what a GT-S5830i is!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 28, 2013)

jetbruceli said:


> Banned because I dont know what a GT-S5830i is!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not using Google !

This post is sealed with freshness of LG-P700


----------



## jetbruceli (Jul 28, 2013)

F4uzan said:


> Banned because you're not using Google !
> 
> This post is sealed with freshness of LG-P700

Click to collapse



Huh? Banned because I do use Google!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## saiz136 (Jul 28, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Bannned youuu too
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V  Hit ______ if i ____ ya

Click to collapse



Banned because you have tripled "n" and tripled "u" :what:

Sent from LG Prada 3.0 P940 CM10.1
My Colorscreen


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for mentioning that

Sent from katana


----------



## Powerhouse (Jul 28, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for mentioning that
> 
> Sent from katana

Click to collapse



banned for sending from katana

Sent from my GT-S5830i ........


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for you GT..err.

Sent from katana


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jul 28, 2013)

puneeth.007 said:


> banned for sending from katana
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i ........

Click to collapse



Banned for using & modifying my old signature without my permission 

_*Sent using my Premium-DUAL-Zanpakutōs*_* (斬魄刀) powered by my Shinigami soul  ◣_◢*


----------



## lpdavidgc (Jul 28, 2013)

puneeth.007 said:


> banned for sending from katana
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i ........

Click to collapse



Banned for be James Bond... xD

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Jul 28, 2013)

david6910 said:


> Banned for be James Bond... xD
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz this made no sense...

My signature:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because it did

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because it did
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Banned cuz banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## CoolApps (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for banning a user because they are banned.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for banning senior member

Sent from katana


----------



## writz (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned without katana

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for A110

Sent from katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned cause I just woke up 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because you should sleep more


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for being right , sleep more downtown, good for ya health 

Sent from katana


----------



## CoolApps (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for telling the person above to be homeless.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for miss understand it lol! 

Sent from katana


----------



## writz (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because the page no is uncommon...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## south956 (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for banning a banner that was misunderstood by a banner for banning someone for not sleeping enough




        I'm a spinosaurus in recon, and I think t-rex might be gay the way his arms hang


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned dor makin such a looong confusing word

Sent from katana


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for banning a person that banned a banner that banned a person that misunderstood that banned a banned banner ban ned flanders.

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 28, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned for banning a person that banned a banner that banned a person that misunderstood that banned a banned banner ban ned flanders.
> 
> Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P

Click to collapse



Banned for, erm, d'oh

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk 4 Beta
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because it's my birthday 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned cause Happy Birthday

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because Thank you 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## kangerX (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned because you gave no reason why you banned.


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for banning a ban banned a banned banner ban a phone that ban a ps3 banned by sony that banned by a ban hammer banned ban banana ban potato bannada banned by banning.

CONFIG_BOARD_CAN_BAN=true

#define BAN_ACTIVE 1
static struct bannning_now ban {
      .person = above_you,
      .info = banana,
      .flanders = ned,
      .phone = banned,
}

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for having a ban break down. Do we need to admit you to the banned psych ward? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for having offended me 

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

Banned for having weak feelings 

Meow 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for having weak feelings
> 
> Meow
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Banned for offending me much more xD

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that is so cute ._.


----------



## writz (Jul 29, 2013)

Cute Ban...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 29, 2013)

Ban because yolo

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## writz (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned because yellow?

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 29, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because yellow?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned because you only live once.


----------



## writz (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned because I live 9 times. Your argument is invalid...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned because making a fake fact true.

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM 
----------------------Some help-------------------------------
Problems with Google Play Services? Look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2248648


----------



## n J o y (Jul 29, 2013)

banned because post at 9:18AM


----------



## daluke (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for not thinking of chop stick stylus's first!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## CoolApps (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for being random.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

Bend for banning randomness 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## CoolApps (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for a typo which sounds like you bend me. :s

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for typo

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for sick minds and typos 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## writz (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned by birth...!!!

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned by me!!!!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for teh iPhoney


----------



## iammtxd (Jul 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned for teh iPhoney

Click to collapse



Banned for the cat in your avatar. 

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for LG Nexus 4.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned after 10 minutes...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned within 5 minutes


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

Also banned within 5 minutes 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## crikkio (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned cause I'm watching TV

Scritto dal mio Galaxy S2 (I9100P) -ROM: Stock JB I9100 XWLSW-


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned within 1 minute 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned cause what's this sorcery you must be bloody Airy Potta 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Vanned ny typo :S 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for typo

Sent from katana


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Babbed. J. Me lazib yp. Tyoe mirmally


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Babbed. J. Me lazib yp. Tyoe mirmally
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



/slap
Snap out of it domi!
Banned!

Sent from my HTC Desire X with Tapatalk Red
_Computers are like air-conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows._


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for slapping Domini

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned cause I can

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned because *BANG*
The 20Kg ban hammer straight in your face!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## CoolApps (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for HITTING a person. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned cause I'm not a person I'm a kitteh 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I'm not a person I'm a kitteh
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Therefore you are banned with






Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned by my kitteh



Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## edisile (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned by my kitteh
> View attachment 2151537
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned with Mjölnnir. The God Of Thunder's Ban-Hammer.

My signature:


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for using that 

Sent from katana


----------



## south956 (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned for not using this

Sent from my N861 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned because i'm bored. So i start banning people 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Manvindar (Jul 30, 2013)

banned because u cant get bored on xda


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned for being helpful


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned for posting 

 Sent from my katana


----------



## Dark_Age (Jul 30, 2013)

banned for fun !!!

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

no one to ban me ?? LOL


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 30, 2013)

So be it

Banned


----------



## writz (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned because the cat in your avatar looks like :3

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Dark_Age (Jul 30, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because the cat in your avatar looks like :3
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




Banned bcuz I'm new !


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned cuz ur new 

 Sent from my katana


----------



## kangerX (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned because you are old

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned for doing drugs

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned coz i draw my own avatar myself and im proud of it.

hatsune miku meets mio akiyama!!

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned cuz we knoe that 

 Sent from my katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned because I drew Miku a few years back. It's okay. I'll have to post a pic of it some time

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned for bein above me 

 Sent from my katana


----------



## kangerX (Jul 30, 2013)

Omg that sounds so gay. Banned

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I drew Miku a few years back. It's okay. I'll have to post a pic of it some time
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



you too?
Awesome! Lets upload our drawings and then compare them together

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned because i can draw too! I can draw lines! 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i can draw too! I can draw lines!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned because i can draw you a picture of me!

------0------
-----/[]\-----
------||------

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because i can draw you a picture of me!
> 
> ------0------
> -----/[]\-----
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to be van Gogh

Sent from my HTC Desire X with Tapatalk Red
_Computers are like air-conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows._


----------



## writz (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned because I am drawing 3d objects....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned because I had subscribed 1-day mobile internet package (unlimited quota) for my phone because my home network is having problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark_Age (Jul 31, 2013)

BANNED FOR BANNING SOMEONE! 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for having an old samsung phone! Yu no s2/3/4???


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Dark_Age (Jul 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for having an old samsung phone! Yu no s2/3/4???
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I use old rom on old device! 

I no s2/3/4 cuz I no money have..  

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned you ^ because I'm waiting for Project 'Nemesis' in LegacyXperia...


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for junior member


----------



## writz (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for banning him for being a junior member...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for senior memeber


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for banning a senior member


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for banning another senior member 

Shent feom katana


----------



## Dark_Age (Jul 31, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for banning him for being a junior member...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me.. 

THAT WAS MY JOB.   .... thx anyhow

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 31, 2013)

^Banned for not caring to type more than a word


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 31, 2013)

imma gonna have to ban u


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned because you're a wicked ***** cat 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned you because I like cats...


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 31, 2013)

banned coz i AM a cat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned cause I'm teh kitteh 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for being teh kitteh 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## writz (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is cool...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for typing that 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## ak070 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned because this is Post Number 55425!


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for that 

 sent from my katana


----------



## ak070 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned because you can't ban me for same reason...
You gotta provide reason of your own.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned cuz telling me to provide a reason 

Sometime i lazy to.put a reason 

 sent from my katana


----------



## cbatiste1993 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for being lazy, no room for slackers

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned because of giving reasons


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for red text

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ice20978 (Jul 31, 2013)

^ banned for hypocrisy!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for making no sense.

My text isn't red.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ice20978 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for not checking the text in your sig ( "Motorola Atrix HD running JB 4.1.1 (rooted with CWM recovery)"? look familiar?)!


----------



## CyberGmonster (Jul 31, 2013)

I ban you just because I want you to be banned today

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2013)

So.then i.ban you 

 sent from my katana


----------



## ak070 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned because I'm testing MIUIV5...


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for not telling us it boot.or.not 

 sent from my katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

ice20978 said:


> Banned for not checking the text in your sig ( "Motorola Atrix HD running JB 4.1.1 (rooted with CWM recovery)"? look familiar?)!

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't see my sig. I'm on Tapatalk.







danishaznita said:


> Banned for not telling us it boot.or.not
> 
> sent from my katana

Click to collapse



Banned because you confused me

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned cmfor cunfusing on my word

 sent from my katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

banned for typing too fast & getting phailed

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned cuz im sux at typing 

 sent from my katana


----------



## south956 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for spelling suck with x

Sent from my N861 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned for mentioning that 

 sent from my katana


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

akashgartia said:


> Banned from posting the post..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



N00B ban

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

This guy is spamming all over OT

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This guy is spamming all over OT
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



N00B ban

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned because I'm not a noob

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Jul 31, 2013)

Banned because i haven't heard for an Android Pizzman.

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I'm not a noob
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You are. You didnt ban 
Banned for not banning in your previous post.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You are. You didnt ban
> Banned for not banning in your previous post.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned because it's the first time I've done that in a while


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 1, 2013)

I hereby unban everyone that has been banned in this thread!

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

The guy below is banned

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ak070 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned because you're supposed to ban the person above you. Not the person below you.


----------



## writz (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned because I agree with tpam. So, Also banning the person below me along with the person above me...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 1, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I agree with tpam. So, Also banning the person below me along with the person above me...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for agreeing to something then doing the opposite. 

Yoda sent this!


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for playin ACR


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for.using emotion

 sent from my katana


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for spelling that wrong 

*Emoticon


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for :what:

 sent from my katana


----------



## mexigga (Aug 1, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for :what:
> 
> sent from my katana

Click to collapse



Banned because avatar is missing a mouth


----------



## ak070 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned because his avatar is having a mouth if you look closely.


----------



## south956 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned because whoa it does!

Sent from my N861 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## artic80 (Aug 1, 2013)

excuse me sir... Banned for me alegu and Z1CkY...

thanks a lot!!! :good::good::good:


----------



## N1m0Y (Aug 1, 2013)

For me artic80 please....

Thanks you



Spoiler



Phone: *SGS2*
*Inviato da:*  Tapatalk 2
Rom: NeatROM 4.8 LITE XWLSW
*Kernel: Apolo 4.8b v0 ←testing-*
Modem: XXMS2
*Battery:* Stock 1650mAh
SD Ext. : *32Gb class 10*


Inviato dal mio supermuletto :tank:


----------



## domini99 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned because lolwtf


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## kangerX (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned. No reason

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## edisile (Aug 1, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Banned. No reason
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a good reason to ban.

My Signature:


----------



## kangerX (Aug 1, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned for not giving a good reason to ban.
> 
> My Signature:

Click to collapse



Who says reason was good or bad. CuZ there was NO REASON AT ALL.
Banned 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## kDmG (Aug 1, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Who says reason was good or bad. CuZ there was NO REASON AT ALL.
> Banned

Click to collapse




For now .... "_You are the weakest link.. GOODBYE_"


----------



## edisile (Aug 1, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Who says reason was good or bad. CuZ there was NO REASON AT ALL.
> Banned
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



I said for not giving. Banned for misunderstanding

My Signature:


----------



## domini99 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for banning the person above him that banned the person above him 
:start
echo that banned the person above him
Goto start


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Finally found how you call an iphone's processor, a n00bcessor!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for banning the person above him that banned the person above him
> :start
> echo that banned the person above him
> Goto start
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for failed code.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned because my code whas genius!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Finally found how you call an iphone's processor, a n00bcessor!_


----------



## writz (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned because of my hard drive failure!!....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## domini99 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for taking your first 10 posts by spamming, and you forgot to ad a reason!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Finally found how you call an iphone's processor, a n00bcessor!_


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for ninja'ing me -_-

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




maxng82 said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned and reported


----------



## writz (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned because I did not take my first ten posts by spamming...  :banghead:

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## south956 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for unnecessary headbutting wall

Sent from my N861 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for.using n861 

 sent from my katana


----------



## south956 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for little mouth

Sent from my N861 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## writz (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for being a direction....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for not having a profile pic


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 1, 2013)

T10NAZ said:


> Banned for not having a profile pic

Click to collapse



Banned for having an unorigional avatar.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned because superman is not a potato

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## edisile (Aug 1, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because superman is not a potato
> 
> Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz he's really Superman. Just undercover.

My Signature:


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 1, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz he's really Superman. Just undercover.
> 
> My Signature:

Click to collapse



...banned for giving it all away!...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for no, u are in vacation >,-

 sent from my katana


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 1, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for no, u are in vacation >,-
> 
> sent from my katana

Click to collapse



Banned for :what:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned for !!!

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## writz (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for Banana..

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 2, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for Banana..
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned coz you don't have any writz.. xD


----------



## mexigga (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't always ban people but when I do, I ban you


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for CyanMobile building

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## domini99 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned because i wanna eat ur chocolate bar 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
Me: Im bored
Siri: Try to watch some TV
Me: Sounds like a great idea!
Siri: What does a great idea sound like?_


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned because you want to kill my Nexus 7????

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## domini99 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned because you didnt say anything about a nexus 7! You said chocolate bar!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
Me: Im bored
Siri: Try to watch some TV
Me: Sounds like a great idea!
Siri: What does a great idea sound like?_


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned because the chocolate bar is a nexus 7.

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## domini99 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned because my glass brick is an iphone 4


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
Me: Im bored
Siri: Try to watch some TV
Me: Sounds like a great idea!
Siri: What does a great idea sound like?_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my Y using Creed v4


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for SGY

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 2, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for SGY
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



exposed and Banned


----------



## domini99 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for exposing, nobody said that's allowed.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
Me: Im bored
Siri: Try to watch some TV
Me: Sounds like a great idea!
Siri: What does a great idea sound like?_


----------



## ak070 (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't click this button!



        Banned because you clicked the button...


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for original ban

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for nothing.

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for something.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for something that we dono

 sent from my katana


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2013)

Tpam is banned because he doesn't know.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for trying to turn this into the tpam thread

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 2, 2013)

Tpam doesn't like the Tpam thread 
Banned for that 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for mentioning Tpam thread


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 2, 2013)

Tpam banned me 
Banned for that 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## writz (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned because Tpam posted from a dark muffin...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for a110

 sent from my katana


----------



## south956 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for Sig reading

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for.using tapatalk beta

 sent from my katana


----------



## south956 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for not letting Sig load




        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?


----------



## niav (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for making me click spoiler.


----------



## south956 (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for curiosity




        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned because two dinosaurs don't fit in one thread at the same time.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 2, 2013)

Banned for teh maker

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## south956 (Aug 2, 2013)

Aww 
Banned for injured kitty




        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because awwing and that profile pic dont go


----------



## treyonator56 (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because avitar is not Morpheus.

~ SPEAK THE TRUTH ~


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because it is not vocaloid


----------



## treyonator56 (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because you posted before I could edit my post.

~ SPEAK THE TRUTH ~


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because you made a spelling mistake.


----------



## treyonator56 (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because girl in avatar looks like Yuki

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## south956 (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for banning before I got the chance to ban the banner that banned my awwwwing 




        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 3, 2013)

south956 said:


> Banned for banning before I got the chance to ban the banner that banned my awwwwing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for getting an avatar

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for being premium potatyoman!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 3, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for being premium potatyoman!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cuz purple...i dont like purple...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Aug 3, 2013)

TPAM is banned because he has terrible grammar. :|


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned. TAKE THIS 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treyonator56 (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because this color is hard to read on tapatalk. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because I found a way to read what you're writing 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treyonator56 (Aug 3, 2013)

treyonator56 said:


> Banned because this color is hard to read on tapatalk.
> 
> Quote to read lmao
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> TPAM is banned because he has terrible grammar. :|

Click to collapse



Its the internet. I dont rite lik dis anywere else.







treyonator56 said:


> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for nothing...literaly...nothing...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Duckman5 (Aug 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Its the internet. I dont rite lik dis anywere else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for ellipse abuse 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for using htc one x

 sent from my katana


----------



## writz (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because the page number is 5555.

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because lying.


----------



## mexigga (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for 2 u's in name


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 3, 2013)

mexigga said:


> Banned for 2 u's in name

Click to collapse



Banned for 2 g's in your name

Sent from my C6603 using xda premium


----------



## south956 (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for caring




        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?


----------



## writz (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because I really did not lie...xD

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned because my post is 55548-th 

Sent from my mom/father SGY with CM7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned because I would have quoted the post no. when it was 55555....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## south956 (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned for giving me an idea




        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?


----------



## Kunal2045 (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned for getting an idea 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned for 55552 (if you know what I mean).

Sent from my mom/father SGY with CM7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## syahazu (Aug 4, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for 55552 (if you know what I mean).

Click to collapse



Bereh demo... haha L0L, banned banned banned


Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned for being Kelantanese 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned for livin in pasir mas 

 sent from my katana


----------



## writz (Aug 4, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for livin in pasir mas
> 
> sent from my katana

Click to collapse



Banned because you win....:beer:

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## south956 (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned for losing




        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dark_Age said:


> Banned bcuz I'm new !

Click to collapse



Banned

For not going back in time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## south956 (Aug 4, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for livin in pasir mas
> 
> sent from my katana

Click to collapse



Ahhhh failed to implement idea,





        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?
    


---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------




south956 said:


> Ahhhh failed to implement idea,
> 
> 
> ^^^banned for noticing
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 4, 2013)

You just banned yourself , congratulation so you r banned ! 

 sent from my katana


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned because I reply to you 50 minutes later after your post.

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned because I'm too tired...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned cause I haven't banned in a while 

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned because you haven't banned in a while


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned for RD/RC :silly:


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 4, 2013)

banned for being in the middle of nowhere :silly:


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned you doctor ! 

 sent from my katana


----------



## n2d551 (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned for pointing out his occupation 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SilentStormer (Aug 4, 2013)

n2d551 said:


> Banned for pointing out his occupation
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking doctors are all of the occupational variety. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned cause I'm a Love Doctor and a Pirate Kitteh

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I'm a Love Doctor and a Pirate Kitteh
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Banned because you cant be a love doctor. Only i, the potayto, can!...even though i have no gf...

Why do i never see any potayto girls?...or boys?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because you cant be a love doctor. Only i, the potayto, can!...even though i have no gf...
> 
> Why do i never see any potayto girls?...or boys?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned cause we eat them all right after me and my female kitteh get it on 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

Banned for potatyo and kittehs....

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XDguru (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned, cause I want to bane you.


----------



## writz (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned because you can get cucumber boys and watermelon girls but not potayto ones!!!!!

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ak070 (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned because I've gotta write ~ 80 Pages...


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned because not as sexy as me 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## south956 (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned because "come over here" scorpion style




        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned for your signature 

 sent from my katana


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 5, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for your signature
> 
> sent from my katana

Click to collapse



Banned coz the scorpion reference above you made me read katana as Kitana xD


----------



## edisile (Aug 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz the scorpion reference above you made me read katana as Kitana xD

Click to collapse



Banned for misreading.

My Signature:


----------



## ak070 (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned because I can't understand vertical symbols at right in your sig...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because I can't understand vertical symbols at right in your sig...

Click to collapse



Banned coz its Japanese lol

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned because I know that it's Japanese... -.-


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned cuz u.know its japanese

 sent from my katana


----------



## writz (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned because you have to know its Japanese...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned because I will sign the petition in your sig again 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned because I think its useless anyways.!!!:banghead:

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned for thinking it useless


----------



## ThunderStick (Aug 5, 2013)

The most meaningless but longest lasting thread on xda just got another post to keep it alive... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned because stop it!!


----------



## writz (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned because this thread is not meaningless!!!!

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned coz i agree


----------



## MameTozhio (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned for spelling because incorrectly.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2013)

Coloured bannnnnn

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 5, 2013)

White ban 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## domini99 (Aug 5, 2013)

Disco ban 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Disco ban
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



Disco Ban

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 6, 2013)

Regular normal ban.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Regular normal ban.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



Boring ban.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just "ban"


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## mexigga (Aug 6, 2013)

Bbbbbbbbanned with a stutter


----------



## ak070 (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned because you're stuttering...


----------



## hanisod (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned because I'm back 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## writz (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for being back....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for your name 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned because what's wrong with that?

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned because you cant be a love doctor. Only i, the potayto, can!...even though i have no gf...
> 
> Why do i never see any potayto girls?...or boys?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Because they were all taken by fast food joints

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ak070 (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned because you didn't ban TPAY...


----------



## writz (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for banning a person who did not ban TPAH.

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for ...................

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for .·.·.·.·.·.·.

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for using Tapatalk 2.

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for a redundant ban

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for pizza 

Sent from my mom/father SGY with CM7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned because I like your avatar but can't understand it...


----------



## crizto (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for post before me ...


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 6, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because I like your avatar but can't understand it...

Click to collapse



Banned for not using G images.
It's the Kelantan flag.


----------



## Royalfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned because you skipped someone. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for Spiderman 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## brewy (Aug 6, 2013)

> Banned for Spiderman <br />
> <br />
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know spidermsn

sent from a nexus 4 stock 4.3


----------



## tpsmarkl (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned because I am new here.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 6, 2013)

tpsmarkl said:


> Banned because I am new here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned Because wrong place at wrong time

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## brewy (Aug 6, 2013)

tpsmarkl said:


> Banned because I am new here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a n7

sent from a nexus 4 stock 4.3


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for ninja'd

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## hanisod (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for being a ninja poster 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaestreetss (Aug 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned for being a ninja poster
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for relating anything on xda to martial arts

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## brewy (Aug 6, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by hanisod<br />
> > Banned for being a ninja poster <br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Banned because you need skills on xda

sent from a nexus 4 stock 4.3


----------



## domini99 (Aug 6, 2013)

Banna fo no banni wit forgotin las lette


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## Olivier (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for not selling the iPhone and buying a proper phone... 

Envoyé depuis mon ONDA MID en utilisant Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned because he's saving his money for a "real" phone :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## brewy (Aug 6, 2013)

> Banned because he's saving his money for a "real" phone :thumbup:<br />
> <br />
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2<br />
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! <br />
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a real phone

sent from a nexus 4 stock 4.3


----------



## lasic.2000 (Aug 6, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because I have a real phone
> 
> sent from a nexus 4 stock 4.3

Click to collapse



Ban coz I've just fixed my SII and I can flash RR.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaestreetss (Aug 7, 2013)

brewy said:


> Banned because you need skills on xda
> 
> sent from a nexus 4 stock 4.3

Click to collapse



Banned bc I've been rooting since the g1
Double banned for not looking @my status

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## ak070 (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned because it ain't for real...
(Here, it = banning)


----------



## mexigga (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned because I am real


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned because me too


vj_dustin said:


> Banned for not using G images.
> It's the Kelantan flag.

Click to collapse



And you because you know about my avatar. 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond Ebertt (Aug 7, 2013)

I ban you for making me come in here and waist my time to read this thread.  Gawd, I should ban myself for for allowing my interest to get the best of me.  Man, I feel a movement coming on....

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Just_s (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned for wearing time around your waist. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda premium


----------



## Raymond Ebertt (Aug 7, 2013)

Just_s said:


> Banned for wearing time around your waist.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for bad spelling

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned because you're a teacher in Thai 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned because I can't see my Participated posts...


----------



## lax_22 (Aug 7, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because I can't see my Participated posts...
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a power hungry maniac


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned coz you should grab a snickers bar. 

Yoda sent this!


----------



## south956 (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned again for squirtle




        What are you looking for?


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 7, 2013)

south956 said:


> Banned again for squirtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using 56 on your username

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned for the same 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for the same
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Banned for overdosing your cat with catnip

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2013)

projeto56 said:


> Banned for overdosing your cat with catnip
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because cats can't overdose on catnip!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> Banned because cats can't overdose on catnip!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for telling the truth 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Lexord (Aug 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for telling the truth
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Banned because I see you in every single thread I go


----------



## writz (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned because you are in love with him then!!! XD

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ak070 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned because XDA has been indexed successfully!!


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned because anything is 100% successful on xda

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for Galaxy Note :screwy:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for being jelly 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for spamming


----------



## domini99 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for banning 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## hanisod (Aug 8, 2013)

WayneGretzky said:


> Banned for banning me (and therefore killing my first post excitement) :crying:

Click to collapse



Banned for whining about it 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for ponies 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for your avatar 

dammit double ninja'd


----------



## hanisod (Aug 8, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned for your avatar
> 
> dammit double ninja'd

Click to collapse



Banned! For the kitty 







luqman98 said:


> Banned for ponies
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What is your avatar btw?

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for 1 Post, 2 Bans

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for informing me and.....



hanisod said:


> Banned! For the kitty
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bannnnned you because it is the flag of Kelantan state in Malaysia.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for posting 48 minutes before me..

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## turtuv (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned because i have the power to do it


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned because you are not a mod

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidmechanic (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned coz its what I do...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## adroidgalaxy (Aug 8, 2013)

I just was banned for asking a stupid question! Haha...

Ok maybe not but don't ban me if I do! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm on holiday tomorrow!!


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 8, 2013)

banned coz ive been on a holiday for quite a while now


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned you because I got 2 weeks holiday 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned cuz im on holiday without any laptop.or pc .....:'( how m gona fix bugg 

 sent from my katana


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm at home 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 8, 2013)

Bannnnneed oh finish ur homeworks first  

 sent from my katana


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned because my homework still WIP 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 8, 2013)

WIP or discontinued ? 

Banned for worling in progress for ya hw

 sent from my katana


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned because History subject was too damn easy for me.

Opps, typos fixed.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned because I have holiday for 2 weeks from after next week..

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned cuz i have a holiday for god knows how long.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 8, 2013)

My holiday ends next week 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## Duckman5 (Aug 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My holiday ends next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for even having a holiday 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned coz I'm hooked to Pokemon emerald on my emulator and I just caught the mascot 

Yoda sent this!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned cause I've never played Pokemon 

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 9, 2013)

I can ban you all 

The boss is here


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned for being stuck up

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## south956 (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned for caring




        What are you looking for?


----------



## gorandroid (Aug 9, 2013)

you all IP banned 

★★★Sent from my Galaxy S2 powered by resurrection remix ROM★★★

* ☆Bob's Battery Guide☆  *


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned because IP bans are nothing

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned for pizza again 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned because I can "Hide MY Ass"!!!

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned coz wuT?!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned because it is proxy website 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned coz i get it nao


----------



## brewy (Aug 9, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz i get it nao

Click to collapse



Banned I hate cats

sent from a nexus 4 stock 4.3


----------



## writz (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned because all my friends hate dogs..

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## ak070 (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned because no HDMI on CM9 yet...


----------



## GuneetAtwal (Aug 9, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because no HDMI on CM9 yet...

Click to collapse



banned because nobody gonna hit thanks in off-topic


----------



## south956 (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned because I did but it wasn't in this dimension 




        I'm a little disfunctional, your the problem, don't awaken me


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Aug 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I haven't banned in a while
> 
> >^.^< sent from meow n7 v2

Click to collapse











kkrraazzyy said:


> Banned because you haven't banned in a while

Click to collapse



Both excessively banned for using my excuse ))

---


smash'n


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned for having a famous excuse

Posted from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip... : P


----------



## Garridon (Aug 9, 2013)

.suomaf sti gnikniht rof dennaB

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for strange language...

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Olivier (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned because he didn't lock his screen and you think this is a language.

_Gesendet von meinem Odys Chrono mit Tapatalk 4_


----------



## ak070 (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned everyone because its not strange language... Read it backwards....


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

....ouy dennab i oS

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for typing backward 


 sent from my katana


----------



## writz (Aug 10, 2013)

...sdrawkcab gnipyt ton rof dennaB

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 10, 2013)

writz said:


> ...sdrawkcab gnipyt ton rof dennaB
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the xda rule

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## writz (Aug 10, 2013)

…??tuw lol rof dennaB

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## AzureYuki (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for nothing


----------



## writz (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for everything...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for that thing


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for tha thang !:silly:


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned for tha thang !:silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for tho thong! 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## writz (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for thu thung...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## ak070 (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned because Stop It!!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned because saying "stop".

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for.hsving red avatar

Sent from my GT N7100


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned fr Note 2.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned because I wanted to ban

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ak070 (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned because its mandatory....


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned coz this smiley is better then the original:






Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for this

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for leavibg the battery at 51% 

 sent from my katana


----------



## MameTozhio (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for no reason.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for a many reasons

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## dr32d (Aug 11, 2013)

Ban for no reason.


----------



## writz (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned because banned.

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are jobless

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for not applying for Rc/Rd


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for this
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because





Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because
> View attachment 2180756
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using I phone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned because

IPhone high and sh!t..



Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## ak070 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for iPhone again


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because
> View attachment 2180761
> IPhone high and sh!t..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are using tapatalk app on your iphone.

Perfect reason to ban u

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned because you are using tapatalk app on your iphone.
> 
> Perfect reason to ban u
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because my kitten wants to eat you 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned coz i want your kitteh


----------



## daniel98 (Aug 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because my kitten wants to eat you
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> _How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_

Click to collapse



Banned because the kitten might just be a tiger/lion

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

daniel98 said:


> Banned because the kitten might just be a tiger/lion
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Watch out 

Banned because is extremely dangerous 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## ak070 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned because I like grumpy cat...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned because me too 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because me too
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## lechus85 (Aug 11, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned because I don't like
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for using xda premium


----------



## brewy (Aug 11, 2013)

lechus85 said:


> banned for using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying premium

sent from a nexus 4 stock 4.3


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2398836 

^Nvidia Shield OVERCLOCKED to 2.5GHZ^

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for posting link then the reason...


----------



## writz (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned because I am eating dogs for breakfast to save the kittehs...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for wut?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for not banning TPAY. It doesn't matter what you ban for...    so excuse TPAY.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I am eating dogs for breakfast to save the kittehs...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.

Banned for eating dogs

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## FrepA (Aug 11, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Lol.
> 
> Banned for eating dogs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that banned someone!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

FrepA said:


> Banned for banning someone that banned someone!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me because I have already banned many.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## FrepA (Aug 11, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for banning me because I have already banned many.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You are so banned now! And you're fired!


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 11, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Lol.
> 
> Banned for eating dogs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not eating dogs..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## stratosk21 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for not eating the dogs for dinner. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 11, 2013)

alexbrian21 said:


> Banned for not eating the dogs for dinner.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned as you are from Bear Grylls Family.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

Jeetu said:


> Banned for not eating dogs..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You are badly banned because the thread title says.

Ban the person above u.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 11, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> You are badly banned because the thread title says.
> 
> Ban the person above u.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not applying for RC/RD


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 11, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> You are badly banned because the thread title says.
> 
> Ban the person above u.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned as it also applied for you.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

Jeetu said:


> Banned as it also applied for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



strictly Banned for using apple products (ipad)

On xda forum

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Christian Nothing (Aug 11, 2013)

I ban all NeatROM family members cuz are invading this thread 

_*Sent using my Premium-DUAL-Zanpakutōs*_* (斬魄刀) powered by my Shinigami soul  ◣_◢*


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

rr5678 said:


> Banned for banning 3 times. Time to call the Forum Police

Click to collapse



Rofl

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




Christian Nothing said:


> I ban all NeatROM family members cuz are invading this thread
> 
> _*Sent using my Premium-DUAL-Zanpakutōs*_* (斬魄刀) powered by my Shinigami soul  ◣_◢*

Click to collapse



Banned for reaching 2k tm

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 11, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Rofl
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for telling his tm. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for --------------

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for --------------
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a person for no reason

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for your avatar name. (I think it shouldn't allowed here)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for your avatar name. (I think it shouldn't allowed here)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having numbers in your avatar name.. (must be a proper name)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for your avatar name. (I think it shouldn't allowed here)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using words within brackets..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned because I doesn't understand 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidIt! (Aug 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I doesn't understand
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not understanding

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




Christian Nothing said:


> I ban all NeatROM family members cuz are invading this thread
> 
> _*Sent using my Premium-DUAL-Zanpakutōs*_* (斬魄刀) powered by my Shinigami soul  ◣_◢*

Click to collapse



And banned for using green letters. Ooooh, double ban


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 11, 2013)

DroidIt! said:


> Banned for not understanding

Click to collapse



Banned for not having signature.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned because my sig got deleted by mods.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidIt! (Aug 11, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for not having signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me because I don't have a signature


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for DA BEARS!!!

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## Christian Nothing (Aug 11, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> 0
> Banned for reaching 2k tm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Really i didn't notice until now 
Oh and banned cuz you noticed that before me 


DroidIt! said:


> And banned for using green letters. Ooooh, double ban

Click to collapse



Then i ban you cuz you double banned me


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for not noticing.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for being a potayto

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for banning a potayto
Potaytos rule \m/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned for teh lulz

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## stratosk21 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for not understanding

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for not understanding him not understanding

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for pointing out his lack of understanding 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because it'd be cool of the thread had a new OP

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because I agree

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned cause why does it matter who the op is in this thread? 

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because OP said this:


vazquezcmp said:


> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for GT S5 ? :sly:

 sent from my katana


----------



## Sanjay (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because of ur unwanted comments.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 12, 2013)

Sanjay-Kumar said:


> Banned because of ur unwanted comments.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a person for a valid reason ..xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 12, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for banning a person for a valid reason ..xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because you took 2min to banned a person.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeetu said:


> Banned because you took 2min to banned a person.

Click to collapse



Lol.

Banned for mentioning the time.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for LOLing...


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for the same reason


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because it can't be the same


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 12, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because it can't be the same

Click to collapse



Banned for staring at me (your avatar) he he

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for double  

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for double


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because you followed me 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 12, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because you followed me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because someone followed you..


----------



## south956 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for banning a followers prey




        I'm a little disfunctional, your the problem, don't awaken me


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 12, 2013)

south956 said:


> Banned for banning a followers prey
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being disfunctional.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for saying him like that 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 12, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for saying him like that
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I must ban u

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned because I must ban u
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i have to do too 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i have to do too
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> _How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_

Click to collapse



Banned because u confused me with your signature question

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because that is what its supposed to do 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned you, Apple user 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for banning an iPhoney user


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 12, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned for banning an iPhoney user

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning a iphone user which is mandatory

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned coz he wasn't above me :silly:


----------



## writz (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because now you are above me!!!:sly:

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because you too 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because you're destroying my post by sitting on it!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because you now sitting on my post 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 12, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because you now sitting on my post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for making me lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 12, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for making me lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for becoming lol..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 西村大一 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeetu said:


> Banned for becoming lol..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned for using an iPad


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 12, 2013)

Al3x_M1ni_B0ss said:


> Banned for using an iPad

Click to collapse



Banned for not using iPad.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for thinking such a thing... 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## writz (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for having One...

Sent from my HTC One 801e using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         This ain't no normal phone.


----------



## CNexus (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for using beta apps


----------



## writz (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because the beta is only free. That's why!!! xD

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## mexigga (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for the love of banning


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for being online while I'm banning...


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because you banned the person above you which is not allowed 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned you because:


domini99 said:


> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned you because:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz... Yeah? Whats wrong with it? 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned cuz



luqman98 said:


> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have a boring sig.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz... Yeah? Whats wrong with it?
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting him


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for quoting me 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because mods removed my sig because I'm doing something wrong.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned coz ... i think u know why


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because mods removed my sig because I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ban u pasta!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because I'm not pasta

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## writz (Aug 12, 2013)

Need For Ban : XDA

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned you because the reason that my sig is removed is:
I'm putting a link to the downloads of NON-GPL (or banned) kernels.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Speed for Need Ban 

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




luqman98 said:


> Banned you because the reason that my sig is removed is:
> I'm putting a link to the downloads of NON-GPL (or banned) kernels.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i ban you


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned you as fast as possible

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned you because the reason that my sig is removed is:
> I'm putting a link to the downloads of NON-GPL (or banned) kernels.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i ban you


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

Ban

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 12, 2013)

Baned for.not providing A reason 

 sent from my katana


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because lights out here...


----------



## Byakko Custom (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for not paying the light bill... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned... Lights out because it's raining heavy here. Not because of the bill.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned coz    jsndicjjsjakjk&€g(;ff87gg.d7Jjj£\$>,\$*j€hhH€€))><))@&&$€)))))),++9¥vrhGg)(#+nO7%#*+}}*]+~%,!!_+,!!,!:09371),&[email protected]€$,+\$?+|$_+,+<!<!#+{+[¥,$?]$~..¥\¥

Thats why


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 12, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned... Lights out because it's raining heavy here. Not because of the bill.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having inverter. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned clearly randomly posted characters... And also because I wish it were raining here... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 12, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned clearly randomly posted characters... And also because I wish it were raining here...

Click to collapse



Banned for wishing.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for not posting a reason for banning. BTW, your avatar screams gundam... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned coz I'm a mod..

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because don't act like a mod 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeetu said:


> Banned for not having inverter.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned... Have an inverter but electricity is just fluctuating... All appliances are just going on-off-on-off. :banghead:

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




luqman98 said:


> Banned because don't act like a mod
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I just got myself a good deal!!


----------



## kangerX (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned. The purpose of thread lost

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal!


----------



## wai10691 (Aug 12, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Banned. The purpose of thread lost
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal!

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing it out


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned... Have an inverter but electricity is just fluctuating... All appliances are just going on-off-on-off. :banghead:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i get unlimited data plan for RM 5 @ USD 1.42

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

Banned myself 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wai10691 (Aug 12, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because i get unlimited data plan for RM 5 @ USD 1.42
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because didnt ban the person above you. Double ban!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Octa ban for you 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for a new concept!! You're a true Samsung user! Lol!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because I'm using low-end Samsung phone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because I know it & it doesn't matter as far as it's running Android!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because I know it and its 1:10AM here.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned because I have nothing else to do...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned!! Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for posting words of wisdom...the wisdom of getting banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 12, 2013)

Banned for my problems

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for not mentioning a reason.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for using spoiler....
and its 9:10AM here.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for not using spoilers...
And here its 7:43am

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned



        Why you press the damn button?!?!
    


Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2013)

its 3:45 here...do you have any f***s to give? No? Banned for not giving any.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## writz (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because I pressed the damn button... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...
    


---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------

Banned because I got ninja'd

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because my phone is not capable for H+ or above 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because 



        Yo dawg



        I heard you liked using hide tags



         So I put a hide tag in a hide tag












Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Aug 13, 2013)

Bannu...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## mukeshc15 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ban u for rlp  any thing 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _mat_ (Aug 13, 2013)

banned for using a shortcut 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 13, 2013)

Just Banned for using a smiley


----------



## writz (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because penguin...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## GabeEddyT (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for using an exclamation point.


----------



## south956 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for banning excuses




http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for writing loong reason


 sent from my katana


----------



## south956 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for reading









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just one word. Banned.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 13, 2013)

That's four

Banned


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because this is my 1000th post in xda

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned & congratulated!!
For the same


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for congratulating

Sent from my White Sensation XE


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned cuz i dont have any exams for a long time.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because I haven't had exams for 12 years 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## ak070 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because I'm back to GingerBread...


----------



## SunnyChrono6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because I felt like it  U mad?


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for who say m mad ?

Sent from my White Sensation XE


----------



## SunnyChrono6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for not knowing about the misc


----------



## writz (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because banned..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## ak070 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because it's sent from Tapatalk 2
(It=This Message)


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because you sent your post from Windows or Linux.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned because isn't that obvious?


----------



## Jeetu (Aug 13, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because isn't that obvious?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking ques


----------



## GabeEddyT (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for leaving off “tion"


----------



## ak070 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for being Grammar Nazi!


----------



## GabeEddyT (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for making me think of the Holocaust.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned cuz potayto.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned cuz potayto.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being premium

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for having a Nexus device... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banned for having the One


----------



## veeman (Aug 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned for having the One

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is making me smile involuntarily. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Banned because your avatar is making me smile involuntarily.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good. Banned.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2013)

Banzad becauze mez likze thze z lettzer.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## cmont (Aug 13, 2013)

banned for using the letter "z" in every word :cyclops:


----------



## writz (Aug 14, 2013)

Banned for stating a reason to ban....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## south956 (Aug 15, 2013)

Banned for chain banning veeman(fellow dinosaur) and Seraz007(feline banner)









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## mexigga (Aug 15, 2013)

Banned for being left out of the chain ban


----------



## writz (Aug 15, 2013)

Banned because I am back!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 15, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I am back!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz so am I 

Yoda sent this!


----------



## pntless (Aug 15, 2013)

For incorrect syntax, you are banned.

This, Yoda sent.


----------



## ak070 (Aug 15, 2013)

Banned because this message has been sent from swipe typing...


----------



## writz (Aug 15, 2013)

Banned for sending messages from swipe typing!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2013)

Banned for having a spoiler, everybody knows spoilers make things go faster!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## chandu4money (Aug 15, 2013)

*well edimEx*

Banned for having jailbreak iphone


----------



## writz (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for money!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## WillieWonka1985 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned cuz .35 revolv-BOW

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5starprototype (Aug 16, 2013)

banned for using guns


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned because I have M4 lol (just kidding)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for buying the fake ones 


 sent from my katana


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for NOT buying the fake ones.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned because i have a sandwich.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned because I have found an app that really speeds up my internet browsing 

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned because have one too, its called chrome 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for teh lulz :silly:


----------



## kangerX (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned. ...... That's it banned

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## ak070 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned because it's my speech tomorrow.


----------



## writz (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned because best of luck...:sly:

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for using emotion 

 sent from my katana


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for using coloured text

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for not using colourd  text

Sent from my White Sensation XE


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for this

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned cuZ  what r u trying to say 

 sent from my White Sensation XE


----------



## KawaiiKami (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned coz u have ItsJarryAndHarry's profile picture!!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Velldrin (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned because your post was number #55944 in this thread.


----------



## writz (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned because 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for using coloured text
> 
> Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which coloured text? Oh wait.... Suddenly i remember i'm colourblind  :banghead:

Everybody banned for being able to correctly recognize all colours 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## UmairAhmad (Aug 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Which coloured text? Oh wait.... Suddenly i remember i'm colourblind  :banghead:
> 
> Everybody banned for being able to correctly recognize all colours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using an IPhone

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

UmairAhmad said:


> Banned for using an IPhone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Stfu ikr


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

^^

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ^^
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



:tank:……………………:nuke: :nuke: :nuke: :nuke: 

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> :tank:……………………:nuke: :nuke: :nuke: :nuke:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not even banning.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## south956 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for ending world hunger









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 16, 2013)

south956 said:


> Banned for ending world hunger
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR KEEPING A SPOILER IN SIGNATURE THATS USELESS

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## south956 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for not realizing I like to mess with ppl and make them click things








http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## ercxar (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned because in this thread everyone is bannohilic! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned for recognising that this early...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## bilal_liberty (Aug 17, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for recognising that this early...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> You are now Spoiled...

Click to collapse



ban because I'm not spoiled


----------



## Garridon (Aug 17, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban because I'm not spoiled

Click to collapse



Banned for lying.

Sent from my Tracphone


----------



## ercxar (Aug 17, 2013)

Garridon said:


> Banned for lying.
> 
> Sent from my Tracphone

Click to collapse



Banned for lying that he's lying.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 17, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban because I'm not spoiled

Click to collapse



Banned for becoming an RC!

Congrats  

:cyclops:


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned because I want to be RC 

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned because we all dream of having "Recognized" titles one day

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because we all dream of having "Recognized" titles one day
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Banned for not becoming recognised noob as me

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jaestreetss (Aug 17, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned you as fast as possible
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Double bammed you for the hello of it

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because we all dream of having "Recognized" titles one day
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Banned coz i do not! :cyclops:

too much responsibility :cyclops:


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned coz i do not! :cyclops:
> 
> too much responsibility :cyclops:

Click to collapse



& access to some special forums 

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## Olivier (Aug 17, 2013)

And more 

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 17, 2013)

why you !!! 

Banned !


----------



## south956 (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned for kitteh





For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304



         Made you click!


----------



## imagelost (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned for the spoiler 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned for enigmous avatar.


----------



## writz (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned because I found my old profile now...I want to delete this one...xD

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## iNeedICS (Aug 17, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because I found my old profile now...I want to delete this one...xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for forgetting your old profile! 

Sent from my Note 2, just in case you were Note-icing my sig


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned cuz ubuntu 13.04 is very unstable

Sent from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip


----------



## SpaceCaker (Aug 17, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned cuz ubuntu 13.04 is very unstable
> 
> Sent from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip

Click to collapse



banned for not using 13.04 


Sent from my S500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DumbleCore (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned bcoz I'm bored today..... 

The Wipe! 
°It's all about the Wipe°
XT910 D'Unicorns - JBX - Hybrid


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned cuz who isnt.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned because i'm not.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i'm not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because im sleepylssjskrbskd sljsj""/%(#9,(,
*face hits keyboard*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm tired too.
Going to sleep
Bye
Banned.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## writz (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned for eating apple...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## south956 (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned for defending apple








For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304 Made you click!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2013)

south956 said:


> Banned for defending apple
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned cuz i need to take out my anger!!! :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned cuz i need to take out my anger!!! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for being an angry potato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being an angry potato
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because why shouldnt i be??? 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## south956 (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned for unnecessary anger








For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304 Made you click!


----------



## writz (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned because anger is good for health...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 18, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because anger is good for health...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for telling lie

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned for telling the truth

 sent from my katana


----------



## Redaaku (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned for telling a lie again..

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## writz (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned because it wasn't a lie

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned because the truth is a lie.


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 18, 2013)

paulsonmcreilly said:


> Banned because the truth is a lie.

Click to collapse



Banned because the _cake_ is a lie!

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned for "0.1a".

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 18, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for "0.1a".
> 
> Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MythT (Aug 18, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for mentioning it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Admin: "Banned For Saying Mentioning It" !

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chandu4money (Aug 18, 2013)

MythT said:


> Admin: "Banned For Saying Mentioning It" !
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for replying to the above post..


----------



## ak070 (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned because sent from my phone while charging...


----------



## writz (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned for charging your phone...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## domini99 (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned because i do not allow that.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## doctor_droid (Aug 18, 2013)

domini99 said:
			
		

> Banned because i do not allow that.
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?
> ...

Click to collapse



banned bcoz of making me to read ur post


----------



## Myself5 (Aug 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i do not allow that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I think about joining your server tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## flsurf7 (Aug 18, 2013)

Myself5 said:


> Banned because I think about joining your server tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because i've always wanted to ban myself


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned because HAAAAAA LOL

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## pntless (Aug 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because HAAAAAA LOL
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Banned for making me want pizza. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because you're the 40th person to ban me for that -_-#

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you're the 40th person to ban me for that -_-#
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



banned for making me want pasta. and *41 now 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## writz (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for wanting pasta...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        You are now Spoiled...


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for the spoiler... Change it already...


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 19, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned for the spoiler... Change it already...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting in such a useless thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because off topic is for useless threads... (mostly)


----------



## TheArc (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because I like cake.

Cake...


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned. You made me hungry...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because you're hungry....

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## writz (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for not being hungry...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



        Love always needs a.reason...


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned. Love doesn't always need a reason...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 19, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned. Love doesn't always need a reason...

Click to collapse



Banned because I love my gf without any reason.  Seriously :what:

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for being too active


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for being too reactive...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because :what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what:

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## writz (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 19, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because I will miss this funny thread so much

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because when will you miss?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for writing stuff & then hiding it from us...


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 19, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned for writing stuff & then hiding it from us...

Click to collapse



Banned for messing up the 007 sequence. 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because I got PIE Control working on Stock ICS...

Mwahahaha!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2129757

Available for most of the ICS devices!!


Cheers!!


----------



## MythT (Aug 19, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because I got PIE Control working on Stock ICS...
> 
> Mwahahaha!!

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz you got pie control working and posted picture of it

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## writz (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because I am over my new application project...:beer:

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned. You didn't mention what app you're working on...


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned coz i have slim pie!


----------



## kangerX (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned coz pieeeeeeeee

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because i have not experimented android 1.0 Apple Pie

Sent from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip


----------



## writz (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for "pie"ing...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for peeing. 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## kangerX (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned coz say what ?

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because in your state marijuana is legal

Sent from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip


----------



## lukkypuggy (Aug 19, 2013)

Lopicl.00 said:


> Banned because in your state marijuana is legal
> 
> Sent from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip

Click to collapse



Banned because you dare to make coffee with a microchipped  chocolate bar!

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kangerX (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned coz joker dp.

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 19, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Banned coz joker dp.
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause you live in a state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## SpaceCaker (Aug 19, 2013)

sadekmefti said:


> Banned 'cause you live in a state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Banned Because we love this fact

Sent from my S500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Masrepus (Aug 19, 2013)

Ban you all because of... dafuq is this thread?!

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5570 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Ban you all because of... dafuq is this thread?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S5570 mit Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because this is the ban thread.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Masrepus (Aug 19, 2013)

lukkypuggy said:


> Banned because you dare to make coffee with a microchipped  chocolate bar!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned! What else would you do with such a chocolate bar?

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5570 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because you have to ban the person above you! And not the person above the person above the person above the person above you!

Sent from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip


----------



## domyre (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because you showed me my IP


----------



## ak070 (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned... Gonna go to college.


----------



## DroidIt! (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for having a ban from 1969 

Edit: OK now I ban myself, it now says 3 hours ago:what:


----------



## writz (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## vkk178 (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for baking potato chips and not sharing 

Sent from my LG-P990


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned cause let's take them 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## writz (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because I can't bake p.chips. I make popcorn... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned coz you just inspired me to move my ass and make some for myself :/

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for being lazy 

 sent from my katana


----------



## mukeshc15 (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for more laughing 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for laughing...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## kreatonn (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for laughing.

Sent from my mesona using Z-Fusion rom


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned cuz u cant ban for a same reason 

 sent from my katana


----------



## WebPrestige (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for Banned :highfive:


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because the new YouTube update is awesome... love it

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## ak070 (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because reading last bans, I'm like


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned cuz im still waiting for youtube 1080p v5b to update it 

Edit: Banned for ninja'ing my post !  

 sent from Htc desire


----------



## MythT (Aug 20, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because the new YouTube update is awesome... love it
> 
> Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i went now to check for the new youtube update

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ak070 (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned because good morning here...


----------



## writz (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned because its raining too much here....almost for 2 and half days ....-_-

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned. Mike fixed Official CM10.1/2 camera app!!

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12yi13joz3yt1xw404cctb4lkylwrswkio


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned for predicting your fate

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## writz (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned for following the prediction...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned because I don't believe in future... I believe in present.


----------



## writz (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned for inspiring dialog.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 22, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for inspiring dialog....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause you have an HTC One and not me 

Sent from GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned for wanting writz to have you.


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned cuz this thread has 1m veiws and banned for typing 

 sent from my katana


----------



## writz (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned because tomorrow world ends...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned because that  NOT TRUE 

 sent from my katana


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned because the no. Of posts in this thread is over 9000!

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## ak070 (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned because this post number is 56078


----------



## mukeshc15 (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned for giving information 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned for being a noob


----------



## mukeshc15 (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned for telling noob 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mattio781 (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned for $hit$ and giggles


----------



## jaestreetss (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned because who giggles when they §h!t

sent from the One & only


----------



## Myself5 (Aug 22, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Banned coz you just inspired me to move my ass and make some for myself :/
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Banned because you still didn't brang my popcorn ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 22, 2013)

Bannes for wanting popcorn. Don't you know it makes you giggle when you $h!t?


----------



## mattio781 (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh my ass off


----------



## writz (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for laughing your ass off....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned 'cause the word "ass"  excites me 

Sent from GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for getting excited...


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for telling him.

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for mentioning it 

 sent from my Sensation XE


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for HTC.

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for using tapatalk 2 

Baru balek sekola eh ? 

 sent from my katana


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned because yes. I just went back from school.

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## theatomizer90 (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned to the bieberverse

tubas..... tubas everywhere....


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 23, 2013)

theatomizer90 said:


> Banned to the bieberverse
> 
> tubas..... tubas everywhere....

Click to collapse



Banned for tubas everywhere

 sent from my katana


----------



## kreatonn (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for having horrible avatar.

Sent from my mesona using Z-Fusion rom


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 23, 2013)

kreatonn said:


> Banned for having horrible avatar.
> 
> Sent from my mesona using Z-Fusion rom

Click to collapse



Banned for being mean to someone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned by my ban-ana


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## ak070 (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned because I'm in the college...


----------



## jshealton (Aug 23, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because I'm in the college...

Click to collapse



Banned for going to college and not  university.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned because let me pass out from the college first!! Then I'll go to the University...


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 23, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because let me pass out from the college first!! Then I'll go to the University...

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to pass out at college, you shouldn't drink at college

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Z


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for not donating to devs

Sent from GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned because I didn't have any credit card. I'm was too young to use credit card.

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## ak070 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for trying to pass out at college, you shouldn't drink at college
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Z

Click to collapse



Lolzzz... I didn't mean pass out that way... I meant it the other way. Banned for that.



luqman98 said:


> Banned because I didn't have any credit card. I'm was too young to use credit card.
> 
> Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I still don't have a credit card because I don't earn money yet...


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for quoting his post 

 sent from my katana


----------



## writz (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for not quoting and you can't ban me for this same reason...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for makin me press that button 

 sent from my katana


----------



## ak070 (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for pressing the button knowing it's not necessary to press it...


----------



## writz (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned because the spoilers should have a text like " Do Not Press..."...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## chandu4money (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for using HTC ONE to post comment.


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 23, 2013)

chandu4money said:


> Banned for using HTC ONE to post comment.

Click to collapse



Banned for being jalous. 

Sent from GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Aug 23, 2013)

sadekmefti said:


> Banned for being jalous.
> 
> Sent from GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for replying from an S2. Get an S4 bro lol

Sent From My Galaxy S4 Running Carbon 1.8 and Android 4.2.2


----------



## andresrivas (Aug 23, 2013)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Banned for replying from an S2. Get an S4 bro lol
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S4 Running Carbon 1.8 and Android 4.2.2

Click to collapse



Banned for using old 4.2.2, get an 4.3 update, bro! 

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned for advertising for 4.3..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned because Android doesnt need advertising. It's already popular.


----------



## writz (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned for saying the most actual fact...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned for teh lulez :silly:


----------



## ak070 (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned. I don't know which ROM to try... Can't decide between JB & ICS.


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned for not trying them all


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned for tehe lulaz :silly:


----------



## gimmeitorilltell (Aug 24, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned for tehe lulaz :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for saying s#!t I can't understand!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned for tuhu lulewz [email protected] :cyclops:


----------



## ak070 (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned for the lulzz...


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned for understanding me  :cyclops:


----------



## writz (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned because I did understand too....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## mukeshc15 (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned because you not understand it 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned because read it again. He did understand it...


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 24, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because read it again. He did understand it...

Click to collapse



Banned because I say so.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## XDA_h3n (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned cus I want to a put up a gif


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 24, 2013)

XDA_h3n said:


> Banned cus I want to a put up a gif

Click to collapse



Banned cauz you put a gif.

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 en utilisant Tapatalk 4


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 24, 2013)

sadekmefti said:


> Banned cauz you put a gif.
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 en utilisant Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because your Tapatalk sig is not in English.


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 24, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Banned because your Tapatalk sig is not in English.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having tapatalk sig 

 sent from my katana


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 25, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for not having tapatalk sig
> 
> sent from my katana

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning it

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 en utilisant Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned because I don't understand your tapatalk sig!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned because I've got only 15% battery...


----------



## firered365 (Aug 25, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because I've got only 15% battery...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are using your phone too much.


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 25, 2013)

firered365 said:


> Banned because you are using your phone too much.

Click to collapse



Banned for telling him

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 en utilisant Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned because both of  you are right...


----------



## writz (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned because I can't get a publisher account!!! [Oh God!! Why??!! :'( ]

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned because,



        Try try but don't cry...


----------



## writz (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned because



        its no use trying or crying. I can't arrange 25$ and a Credit Card...
    


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 25, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I know that feeling bro... :/


----------



## writz (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned for not banning...:sly:

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned because I've edited it & banned you. I was just trying to tell that you're not alone. Banned for that too!!


----------



## anasmunir (Aug 25, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because I've edited it & banned you. I was just trying to tell that you're not alone. Banned for that too!!

Click to collapse



Banned for editing your post. 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ak070 (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned for quoting my words...


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned for using HOX

 sent from my Sensation XE


----------



## ak070 (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned for sending from Sensation XE...


----------



## writz (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned because India is full of problems... :/

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you... So many bad news everyday. :/


----------



## XDA_h3n (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned because nuff said.


----------



## writz (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned for pulling nuff into this!!! He is really unknown of this whole banning thing!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 25, 2013)

i ban you for not having an avatar!


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned for commiting suicide by flashing. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 25, 2013)

BANNED for not being in a Rock BANNED


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 25, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> BANNED for not being in a Rock BANNED

Click to collapse



Banned for using a bad pun.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 26, 2013)

Banner ban...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because you don't make sense coming from what you said.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for making complete sense....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 26, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Banned for having more posts than me

Click to collapse



Banned for being jealous. 

Sent from GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because check out....I've only posted on this thread more...
[ I want my "this" profile to be deleted. I found my old profile long before… and I think that has less posts....]

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta



         Σπ!†2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for posting more in this thread only...


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because I love being part of NeatROM family. 

Sent from GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because i just saw on news, a rickshaw-wala giving free Wifi, latest magazines, newspapers, Tv, medical services all for free!! His name Is Anna Durai. (A Rajini Fan) This happens only in India!!


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned cuz that only happens in India


----------



## south956 (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because u.o.e.n.o








For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304 Made you click!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 26, 2013)

banned because i have no idea what u.o.e.n.o. means


----------



## kangerX (Aug 26, 2013)

Too bad , banned ._.

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for dhwieywbhdodeheowhduejxjdtwsjdhdsfehjdsiddk
    


Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## writz (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for hiding a ban in a spoiler....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for not hiding a ban anywhere

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Z


----------



## writz (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for having a sexy phone...Still my One is sexier!!!!

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because my phone pwns all of yours

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because you did not specify your device which is apparently the best one. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for being too lazy to look at my profile/web signature




 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because I can't see your web signature on Tapatalk 4 and you have transparent soft keys. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because it's in my profile

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## writz (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because its in your profile...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because your correct.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned coz it's *you're


----------



## exb0 (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for using emoticons.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because he only used one, yet you said plural "emoticons".

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned coz i'm the grammar nazi, not you !


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because you did not use proper grammar even though you claimed that your a Grammar Nazi.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because I agree.... :sly:

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone else who banned someone else who banned someone else...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Aug 26, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because you did not use proper grammar even though you claimed that your a Grammar Nazi.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



*You're

BHAYAAANNED

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because you did not say the reason in a sentence.





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 26, 2013)

BANNED for using a scary face in your signature .


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 26, 2013)

Trolol banned


----------



## kangerX (Aug 26, 2013)

Seriously you come up with 'Trololol' banned >.<

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for having a problem with it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for having a N4 :'(

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ak070 (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because get some sleep bro... It's 12.10 now!!


----------



## south956 (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned because its 1:44 PM here









For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304 Made you click!


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for having a spoiler.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 26, 2013)

banned for banning a guy with a spoiler and because i'll soon get banned again


----------



## NameOfTheUser (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for using your signature in this thread


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for using an invalid argument.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for posting 4 hours ago...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for using a beta version to post

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## writz (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because the stable version costs money which I can't pay 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kangerX (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't or won't ? Banned

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 27, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Can't or won't ? Banned
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



Does it matter? banned!!

Sent From My SeXperia Z


----------



## writz (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because its can't and it matters....Indian students will understand...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

banned for [ insert random reason ]


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for a random reason which does not specify the valid reason.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

banned for banning for a valid reason not specified by a random reason specifying the random reason which randomly brought to said valid reason
all of this random is driving me crazy


----------



## ak070 (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because FXP234 is released!!


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what this thing is.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

banned beacuse it's a firmware


----------



## edisile (Aug 27, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned beacuse it's a firmware

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz you will flash it and you will suicide.

My Signature:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz you will flash it and you will suicide.
> 
> My Signature:

Click to collapse



banned because you're wrong, my phone will commit suicide and explode even before i start thinking to port it


----------



## edisile (Aug 27, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned because you're wrong, my phone will commit suicide and explode even before i start thinking to port it

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz you thought about flashing while reading my reply. May your phone RIP.

My Signature:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz you thought about flashing while reading my reply. May your phone RIP.
> 
> My Signature:

Click to collapse



banned beacuse:


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 27, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned beacuse:

Click to collapse



Banned for admitting defeat

Sent From My SeXperia Z


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for telling the truth.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

banned because i'm a kamikaze flasher ninja, what do i care?

EDIT: banned myself because i was slow at answering


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

^ And I thought that Ninjas where quick.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------

Banned because I broke the ban chain.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 27, 2013)

BANNED because we all have to start over again!


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because I can use the power of edit.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

banned because i said ninja, not Ninja
know the difference  heheh


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because you are banned 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## writz (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because I am ready to brick ....!!!

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because banned banned BANNED!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 27, 2013)

BANNED because of the way you said "banned banned banned" reminded me of BAM BAM from the Flintstones.


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because you repeated what the other user said.

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for saying fell repeated.
I do not accept that 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because I cannot accept your request.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned coz you should 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 27, 2013)

BANNED because my Avatar is cuter looking than yours.


----------



## TheNotSoBigCheese (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for not mentioning it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## writz (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for not being so big...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for not being so small...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for using TT4...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for- Wait you are using TT4 which means you banned yourself.
:sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for having tapatalk 4 on a neckesus 4

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for saying "Nexus 4" has an pronunciation.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Neckesus!

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for not banning and repeating what you said.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 27, 2013)

banned because you did right banning him
p.s.: MY avatar is the nicest u.u (jk)


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because my avatar is better

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for attempting to start a flame war.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned coz you have a neckesus, and i have a zenithinkinator.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because I have no idea what the hell is that. :what:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned coz


Its my €130 badass tablet
Zenithink C93

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because my avatar is better
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



BANNED because Rin is a Vocaloid.:laugh:


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because..., I'm out of ideas for this one. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mrcrptguy (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned for being out of ideas

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because my battery is a pro!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> BANNED because Rin is a Vocaloid.:laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because you should check out the thread in my sig :thumbup:







Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because my battery is a pro!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for AOSP

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 28, 2013)

BANNED because I did and I like Vocaloid. Including Hatsune Miku -- Weeee


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you should check out the thread in my sig :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you go ban yourself in the xda!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 28, 2013)

Ban you...ban you....ban you....ban you.....ban you....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 28, 2013)

writz said:


> Ban you...ban you....ban you....ban you.....ban you....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for not being clear on who you are banning

Sent From My SeXperia Z


----------



## add119 (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned for being forum cop lol

Team DROID


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 28, 2013)

add119 said:


> Banned for being forum cop lol
> 
> Team DROID

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a forum cop! You shall not pass go or collect $200



Sent From My SeXperia Z


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 28, 2013)

BANNED because he can use the "Get Out Of Jail Free" Card!


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because I have the best battery life on my S2 powered by NeatROM

Sent from GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## writz (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned for thinking so....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned for posting.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for posting.

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same 

Sent From My SeXperia Z


----------



## I r o n M a n (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because I feel like it.

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## edisile (Aug 28, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned because I feel like it.
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz you shouldn't.

My Signature:


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 28, 2013)

edisile said:


> Banned 'cuz you shouldn't.
> 
> My Signature:

Click to collapse



Banned because you couldn't

Sent From My SeXperia Z


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned cuz you didn't

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because you did.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because I'll be downloading CM10.2 in coming 24Hrs!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because I gonna buy a new device after my exam.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because I am planning to get the OUYA.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because I've deleted gapps from my SDCard :banghead:

Thank God that I always keep my SD backed up...


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 28, 2013)

Ban....because...I lost my contacts:banghead:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## ak070 (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because likewise...


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned coz bwhahaha


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because you laughed before even giving a reason.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 28, 2013)

banned for not laughing after giving a reason


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm not forced to give a reason

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 28, 2013)

BANNED because you watch My Little Pony.


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because you have a cheerful avatar xD

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm hungry

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because you can eat "Rin's Orange".

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because I caught you in a typo 


 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because you somehow got transparent navigation keys.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 28, 2013)

BANNED because no one eat Ron's Orange yet.


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because you repeated a typo.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned for killing mosquitos

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned for killing insects.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 29, 2013)

banned for not mentioning mosquitos


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned because you kill more then mosquito's.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 29, 2013)

banned because it's almost september (dammit)


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned because you banned me for something uncontrollable by me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned because I'm back to ICS.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned coz i still have jelly bean.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned because I am on the latest version of Jelly Bean.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned because You got me wrong. I've reverted to ICS from JellyBean 4.3


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 29, 2013)

banned coz


----------



## ak070 (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned because I think it's illogical to use a phone whose hardware is broken doesn't work fully.


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned for being Mr. Spock


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 29, 2013)

BANNED because the person you banned up above you doesn't have pointed ears!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 29, 2013)

banned for writing "banned" in caps


----------



## kangerX (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned because banning a banner

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned because you did exactly what you said.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned for being Captain Obvious

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 29, 2013)

BANNED because you changed your Avatar.


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned for mentioning a pizza which is shaped has an Android.
What toppings does it have? 
EDIT: Posted in the same time, YOLO.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## @(^_^)@ (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned for using the term YOLO.

Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned for a weird choice of username

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned for having a nice Pizza smell. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gimmeitorilltell (Aug 29, 2013)

Banned for being too friendly with Android pizza!


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned for eating all my cookies. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned for giving him the cookies

Sent From My SeXperia Z


----------



## ak070 (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned because it's not 'SEMC' anymore it's 'SoMC' now.
Your Sig should be 'SoXperia Z'


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 30, 2013)

BANNED for thinking to hard.


----------



## Byakko Custom (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned for having a kawaii avatar! 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned for having a really complex MD5Sum.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned for trying to decypher that md5sum

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned because I did not even attempt to decrypt the MD5Sum 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Conq1942 (Aug 30, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because I did not even attempt to decrypt the MD5Sum
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I ban you for being nerdy in a geek free zone (off-topic)!!!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 30, 2013)

banned for not having reached 10 posts yet


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned because I agree.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 30, 2013)

BANNED because I agree too.


----------



## ak070 (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned because I'm downloading a ROM.


----------



## MythT (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned. You downloaded Wrong ROM

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned because you downloaded the Wrong Rom from an other device. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 30, 2013)

banned for wrongly downloading the wrong ROM for the wrong device from the wrong link in the wrong post in the wrong forum, therefore downloading the right ROM for the right device from the right link in the right post in the right forum


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 30, 2013)

Banned because that doesn't make a difference.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## add119 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned for having a nexus 4

Team DROID


----------



## paarthdesai (Aug 31, 2013)

add119 said:


> Banned for having a nexus 4
> 
> Team DROID

Click to collapse



banned for being a part of team DROID 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Myself5 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ban ban baniban ban and baniban !

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because ._. what the...

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned for being in a WTF condition just like the Dev Tools contained. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned for I shall lead mortals down the right path (lol)

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned for playing god 

sent from my iGalaxy


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because i was joking

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## Morngkilr (Aug 31, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned because i was joking
> 
> Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your shell has glowing liquid...  :-S eewwww

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned for .................. avatar (if you know what I mean)

Sent from my asus_laptop using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because it looks like what you are thinking. O.O

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## stratosk21 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because you think that he thinks it looks like what he is thinking.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because you are trying to replicate this until the end of time.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

BANNED because your failed to replicate your own.


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because you are about to make this awkward.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because android is green and not neon blue or however you call it

sent from my iGalaxy


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because it is Cyan and the Cyan Android represents ICS and above.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

Banned because I am correct.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------

Banned because I am banning myself.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself

The boss is here


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because you did not specify which type of boss you are.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sadekmefti (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned 'cause I'm gonna travel to Turkey

Sent from GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## amrutb (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned and banished to Turkey

Sent from my Micromax A110 (Canvas 2) using xda app-developers app


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because there is a Turkey Turkey and a Turkey has a country. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 31, 2013)

banned for giving me my 2nd WTF moment today


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because you have the WTF condition.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 31, 2013)

banned for having mastered the art of WTFing the hell out of suicide flashers


----------



## amrutb (Aug 31, 2013)

That was a conditional ban..... now you are Banned

Sent from my Micromax A110 (Canvas 2) using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned for having no avatar

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

BANNED because my Pizza didn't arrive in 5 minutes.


----------



## KOALAaufPILLEN (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned for eating an unhealthy pizza 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned for using an awkward looking avatar.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 31, 2013)

banned for turning me into a conditional banner


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because this is becoming hilarious. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned for- ERROR 404

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because potato.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because because potato.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned because you are flooding, literally!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because your post burned my eyes

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## iTrogo (Aug 31, 2013)

^ Banned for making me hungry by thinking about a delicious pizza


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because I want pizza! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

Banned because you can't. >

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------

Banned because your so mean! D:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because your doing this wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because that's what she said. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because i'm a he 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because I am not talking about you.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banzad.. Because ur talking to yourself  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because I can do what I want here.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because I agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because Chainfire was here.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

BANNED BECAUSE THE CAPS LOCK KEY WAS HERE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

BaNnEd bEcAuSe tHe sHiFt kEy wAs hErE.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

bAnNeD bEcAuSe mY cAps lOcK hAs A sHoRt.


----------



## sharonbw (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because I'm the Grandma and I said so.

Sent from my GT-p511x


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because the Grandma was not here due to finding out that XDA wanted her cookies.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned                               Because                                 Space                            Bar                                                      Mother****er                                      


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

BANNED because your sticking your nose to close to my privates.


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because this is starting to get dirty.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because I have no nose, i'm voldermort


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because you are using an iPhone and yet you have an avatar which shows dislike to apple.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because your right. I'm waiting for nexus 5 to come out, gonna buy that one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

BANNED because blood don't come from apples.


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because you did not comment on the grandma ban. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because your right. I'm waiting for nexus 5 to come out, gonna buy that one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



I don't care about abouting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

Oh wait...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because your talking to yourself.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because becausing because coz ing-coz-be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because I found the report button to report your condition.






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

BANNED because of bootloop.


----------



## CoolApps (Aug 31, 2013)

Banned because you can just reflash.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TheRealWritz (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned because I got Tapatalk 4 for free from Google Play. Don't know how!!!!  
[Also, do you remember me? ]

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## stratosk21 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ban all people using tapatalk 4 for free. ( crack ? )

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRealWritz (Sep 1, 2013)

alexbrian21 said:


> Ban all people using tapatalk 4 for free. ( crack ? )
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I am downloading it directly through GPlay!!! Not pirated one!!!

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned for being honest

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## Julosch (Sep 1, 2013)

banned for banning an honest person!


----------



## Redaaku (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned for being dishonest.

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned because I got Tapatalk 4 for free before the beta ended.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned because me to bro!

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned because-





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## amrutb (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned for being REAL

Sent from my Micromax A110 (Canvas 2) using xda app-developers app


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned for being FAKE

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FernBch (Sep 1, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned for being FAKE
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse




Banned for doubting his lack of reality.


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned because your a bot. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 1, 2013)

banned for having banned too many people


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 1, 2013)

writz said:


> Banned for using TT4...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Banned for saying this..

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned for saying that.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aDigitalPhantom (Sep 1, 2013)

banned for banning for talking.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned cause I feel like it

sent from my iGalaxy


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned because I can.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 1, 2013)

BANNED because I can't.


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned because you can't.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned because we can

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## irish.iolar (Sep 1, 2013)

Haahaaa yeah! Banned because your a c*** s****ing and you take it up the *** wearing high heels and a **** of a  rhinoceros ****!!   ...too much?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 1, 2013)

irish.iolar said:


> Haahaaa yeah! Banned because your a c*** s****ing and you take it up the *** wearing high heels and a **** of a  rhinoceros ****!!   ...too much?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because



        *you're
    
 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned because we can't stop...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 1, 2013)

BANNED because of ban addiction. :silly:


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned for being banned by the bannees. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 1, 2013)

Banned for cursing a whole ****in lot


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for cussing to death.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Matt (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for being anti-freedom of speech.


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 2, 2013)

banned for being anti-antifreedom of speech


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for having a lack of speech.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for having a snapdragon s4 pro!

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 2, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned for having a snapdragon s4 pro!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone

Click to collapse



Banned because I have a TI OMAP 4430 :crying:


----------



## aDigitalPhantom (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because you have a TI OMAP 4430


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because my LG GT540 got hard bricked.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for making your brick hard!

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for 4.3 radio issues. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 2, 2013)

Scaribay said:


> Banned for 4.3 radio issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having sprint


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 2, 2013)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for having sprint

Click to collapse



Banned for having AT&T

Sent From My SeXperia Z


----------



## XFATE56 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for calling your phone SeXperia

Sent from my LG Optimus G using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned. Because I'm back after 100 posts...


----------



## Myself5 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for being back that late.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because i am back after 200 postss.

Sent from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because you're 2x late than me...


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for `cat /dev/random`

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for a random reason you gave...


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for dividing by 0.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

banned until you also divide by 0


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because I don't divide by a insufficient character.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because i'm running out of ideas

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## SGWUser (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because you ran out of ideas. Never run out of ideas on XDA


----------



## iDelta (Sep 2, 2013)

SGWUser said:


> Banned becaus you ran out of ideas. Never run out of ideas on XDA

Click to collapse



Banned cuz "sheesh, you're also wasting time in xda?"

Sent from my AOSP looking LS which my Galaxy W runs on...


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for using Android Open Source Project ROM for your Samsung Galaxy W i8150. Are I'm right?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because I have AOSPA.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned  because i don't know the difference

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned coz you don't know the difference

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for using ""

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for saying "banned for using" 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because this is my 400th post.


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because have a HTTP Bad Request has your post number.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned coz you has 400 posts

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

banned because your signature fills the whole screen (1366x768)


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because you have some face has your avatar.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned coz your avatar has an android symbol

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because you have AOKP Unicorn avatar...


----------



## MythT (Sep 2, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because you have AOKP Unicorn avatar...

Click to collapse



Banned. Ur talking about AOKP

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because you outran me in banning him


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because I'm 404 now. Page not found.


----------



## MythT (Sep 2, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned because you outran me in banning him

Click to collapse



Banned. U banned the wrong person

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because you didn't ban me, I outran you from banning suicide flasher, you had to quote to ban him.


----------



## MythT (Sep 2, 2013)

MythT said:


> Banned. U banned the wrong person
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I ban myself coz this thread is fun

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




ak070 said:


> Banned because you didn't ban me, I outran you from banning suicide flasher, you had to quote to ban him.

Click to collapse



Banned. Your not 404 anymoore

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned coz you're having fun from this thread

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

banned all 3 of us (including myself) because all of our reasons for banning each other are now invalid

EDIT: aaaaaand here we go again, i was outrun once more


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for you has been outran

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because stop outrunning SuicideFlasher!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

banned for showing your support :good: here's your cookie


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for giving out a cookie, now we are all doomed by the cookie monster. D:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

banned for not having warned me before, after all that's just a tasty little coo- oh hell what is tha- NOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for not believing me.





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned ..... just banned 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because you are banned.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 2, 2013)

banned because shinra tensei!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 2, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned because shinra tensei!

Click to collapse



Banned for dat dirty smile on your face


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for the dirty smile even if they did not show it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned for not being able to see the dirty smile


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because it is literally not there.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because it is literally there,can u not see the teeth in there?


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because I now know that you're referring to the avatar.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because I now know that you're referring to the avatar.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because you thought I wasn't referring to the avatar


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 3, 2013)

okay banned


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> okay banned

Click to collapse



Banned for not stating a reason for banning me


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 3, 2013)

BANNED


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned for you don't have a reason for banning others

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> BANNED

Click to collapse



Banned for using colors :cyclops:


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned coz your  post has an one eyed smile (cyclops)

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

openmatrix said:


> Banned coz your  post has an one eyed smile (cyclops)
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for grammar error it should have been "a" instead of "an"


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned for correcting me

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## amrutb (Sep 3, 2013)

*Banned*

Banned for not specifying the exact cost of hitting Thanks
* 2 joules of WHAT .... energy, work or Heat*


----------



## manoj_nike15 (Sep 3, 2013)

amrutb said:


> Banned for not specifying the exact cost of hitting Thanks
> * 2 joules of WHAT .... energy, work or Heat*

Click to collapse



banned for speakng physics in xda 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned for mentioning physics

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## manoj_nike15 (Sep 3, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned for mentioning physics
> 
> Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell

Click to collapse



Banned for having suicide in the name..

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned for using default xda app message

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned for using a bomb shell to send your post.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned for making me wonder how an empty bomb shell can send posts

EDIT: a bomb shell with unknown glowing liquid mixture inside, what the hell have i done?

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because your bomb shell does not contain any networking interfaces such has wlan0 and eth0.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because i'll use wlan1 u.u

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because I have 4 android devices so far (+ 2 hard bricked devices).

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because I have 4 android devices has well, 1 hard bricked.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 3, 2013)

banned because i have only 1, and i'm probably gonna bisect it, blow it up, melt it or bang it on a wall before it gets bricked


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because that is destroying your device on purpose.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because I'm feeling sleepy...


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because you're feeling sleepy while we won't

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because he could be in a different timezone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because you're right but its not the right reason. I worked late last night...


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because I was also thinking about that has well.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 3, 2013)

banned because the thing is, those things are gonna happen when i don't want them to happen

EDIT: self-banned, forgot to quote -_-


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because that is just random talk.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 3, 2013)

banned because /dev/random is the source from which i take my ban reasons


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because your UIDS are inconstant.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because you must do rm -rf / 

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because you will have a brick.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## greg1806 (Sep 3, 2013)

5.652 pages? Gosh.. this thread become so weird.. I ban all of you to keep this silly thread alive

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because YOU are also keeping the thread alive.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 3, 2013)

BANNED because I did a sudo -i and got root privileges. :laugh:


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> BANNED because I did a sudo -i and got root privileges. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know anything about programming and you just made me feel worse about it :crying:


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 3, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Banned because I don't know anything about programming and you just made me feel worse about it :crying:

Click to collapse



Banned for posting on a dev site and not reading more 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for posting on a dev site and not reading more
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Banned because I am reading but I don't know where to begin


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 3, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Banned because I am reading but I don't know where to begin

Click to collapse



Banned for not starting with simple adb commands 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for not starting with simple adb commands
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Banned for helping me and telling me where to start :good:


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 3, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Banned for helping me and telling me where to start :good:

Click to collapse



Banned for having nearly a thousand posts and not reading about adb commands, that's poor. :banghead:

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for having nearly a thousand posts and not reading about adb commands, that's poor. :banghead:
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Banned for using the word adb*

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for having nearly a thousand posts and not reading about adb commands, that's poor. :banghead:
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't know what is it and how to use it plus I can't seem to get Ubuntu 13.04 running on my PC :/


----------



## Blaisun (Sep 3, 2013)

openmatrix said:


> Banned for using the word adb*
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned, adb is an acronym, not a word

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## jumper62 (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned coz i finally got 1000+ posts on xda

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 3, 2013)

banned because you've got 1K+ posts and no avatar


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 3, 2013)

Banned because I can create ADB and Fastboot drivers for any device.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned because you can't create the ADB and Fastboot drivers for a slide rule.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned coz I can't find a new game that I'd like, something different :/

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## bilal_liberty (Sep 4, 2013)

ban to all


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned coz I can't get Ubuntu 13.04 to boot after doing everything oxxx[];;;;;;;;;;;> o==];;;;;;;;;>


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned because I have proof and I can do the same method to any device. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2429662

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 4, 2013)

banned for being able to create drivers u.u


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned because he can, i can't either :/


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned because it is actually pretty easy to do, I did not even need a guide.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rickballs (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned for not using guides. Then again I bricked my kindle fire

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## RenzkiPH (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned Because You Are A Certified Android Nerd!...

Sent from my E10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned for having a TM in your username

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned for having a TM in your username
> 
> Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell

Click to collapse



Banned for those crazy eyes


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Banned for those crazy eyes

Click to collapse



Banned because you should be reading not posting

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned because you should be reading not posting
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Banned coz I can do both at the same time


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned because I can do both and I use guides.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because I can do both and I use guides.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned coz you said you don't use guides


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned because I only use guides when I need to and I didn't need to use a guide for creating drivers.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because I only use guides when I need to and I didn't need to use a guide for creating drivers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for creating drivers on your own without any help :good:


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned because there are no such guides on the internet.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 4, 2013)

local reason=`cat /dev/random`
[ '$reason' = '$valid' ] && echo 'Banned for $reason'
[ '$reason' != '$valid' ] && walk_away
return $?


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 4, 2013)

#! /system/bin
cd sdcard
echo Banned for && cat Reason.txt > Full_reason.txt
cat Full_reason.txt

Output: Banned for using shell scripting.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Masrepus (Sep 4, 2013)

andyabc said:


> #! /system/bin
> cd sdcard
> echo Banned for && cat Reason.txt > Full_reason.txt
> cat Full_reason.txt
> ...

Click to collapse



Both banned for being scripting-freaks...







SuicideFlasher said:


> local reason=`cat /dev/random`
> [ '$reason' = '$valid' ] && echo 'Banned for $reason'
> [ '$reason' != '$valid' ] && walk_away
> return $?

Click to collapse





---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned for showing off your features in the signature.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 4, 2013)

banned because i agree


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned because I just agreed to someone who agrees with me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mexigga (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned because I never agree with anyone


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned because I started a page

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## warface123 (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned because of starting a page

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 4, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Banned because of starting a page
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for continuing a thread

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned for not giving me your nexus 5

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because you don't agree.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 5, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because you don't agree.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting anyone and making no sense

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because my post does make sense.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Coug76 (Sep 5, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because my post does make sense.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because your phone can't run Sense.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## T10NAZ (Sep 5, 2013)

Coug76 said:


> Banned because your phone can't run Sense.
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement

Click to collapse



Banned for not playing sports right!


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because you use GIFS.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## T10NAZ (Sep 5, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because you use GIFS.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



A B C
It's easy as, 1 2 3

As simple as, do re mi
A B C, 1 2 3
Baby, you are *Banned* Yeaaaaa

:laugh:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because my dumb subconscious read that singing

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because I formatted my entire HDD accidently but at least Ubuntu 13.04 is bootable now


----------



## Aman_Arora (Sep 5, 2013)

I ban you you because of you I formatted my Sd Card


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because my Desktop power supply keeps exploding every time.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

banned because it's weird, i didn't even touch it


----------



## Aman_Arora (Sep 5, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned because it's weird, i didn't even touch it

Click to collapse



Banned as you have a devilish avatar


----------



## prle_zg (Sep 5, 2013)

Aman_Arora said:


> Banned as you have a devilish avatar

Click to collapse



Banned because of your HTC Desire S

Sent from my VenomX powered HOX


----------



## Aman_Arora (Sep 5, 2013)

prle_zg said:


> Banned because of your HTC Desire S
> 
> Sent from my VenomX powered HOX

Click to collapse



I ban you becuse it is not Desire S it is Desire C


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because I am using the Nexus 4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because you can't use a SD card

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## Aman_Arora (Sep 5, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned because you can't use a SD card
> 
> Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell

Click to collapse



Banned beacuse I can use an SD card


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because i had SD card slot at my phone too.

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## Aman_Arora (Sep 5, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because i had SD card slot at my phone too.
> 
> Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned beacuse you posted a fix in an offtopic thread


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because there is no such rule. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

Aman_Arora said:


> Banned beacuse you posted a fix in an offtopic thread

Click to collapse



Banned because is it even a fix?

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## Aman_Arora (Sep 5, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned because is it even a fix?
> 
> Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell

Click to collapse



banned because u sent the message was sent from a bomb shel


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned coz... wait! Is the nexus 5 there already???


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because it's not out yet, but there are leaked photos

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because lol okay


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because I made a base on your MC server, did you see it?

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 5, 2013)

BANNED because you made a base and I made a deuce.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I made a base on your MC server, did you see it?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Yes, its awezome!


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> BANNED because you made a base and I made a deuce.

Click to collapse



Banned for TMI :what:







domini99 said:


> Yes, its awezome!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because...thanks 
And for not banning

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 5, 2013)

BANNED because I don't know what TMI is.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned...too much info

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned...too much info
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Lel

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 5, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Lel
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone

Click to collapse



Banned because that was hilarious.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 5, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because that was hilarious.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because I like banning my brother @Android Pizza

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned for not removing the ponies from my thread :banghead::banghead::banghead:

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for not removing the ponies from my thread :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Banned because you love ponies and you know it!

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone 


You know my brother is @Android Pizza!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yes, its awezome!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned because is that mc server open to the public?

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned because you are being random.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned because is that mc server open to the public?
> 
> Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell

Click to collapse



Banned because...kind of.

Just tell him your MC name and he'll whitelist you.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

@andyabc Banned because i'm in a cooldown before i can be random again

EDIT: mother of urandom, forgot to quote again

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## kangerX (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned for edit 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## CID94 (Sep 5, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> @andyabc Banned because i'm in a cooldown before i can be random again
> 
> EDIT: mother of urandom, forgot to quote again
> 
> Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell

Click to collapse



Banned because of your ugly avatar. :asd:


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2013)

@questions about my server,
Register here with your mc name.
I check it daily and add the names to the whitelist
domini99.iclanwebsites.com

Or... Just pm me 

Banzad!


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## kangerX (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned for banning the person above the person above the person above you and not the person above you 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 5, 2013)

Banned for being a marijuanated muffin.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 5, 2013)

CID94 said:


> Banned because of your ugly avatar. :asd:

Click to collapse



banned for using asd and because







there are no limits to the evilness of my avatar


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned because that is just crazy creepy... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mexigga (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned for making me want pizza


----------



## adamlee011 (Sep 6, 2013)

mexigga said:


> Banned for making me want pizza

Click to collapse



Banned for not ordering a pizza from ravena's.

Thank me if I've said something useful for a change. (I'm hung up on social status)


----------



## T10NAZ (Sep 6, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned for not ordering a pizza from ravena's.
> 
> Thank me if I've said something useful for a change. (I'm hung up on social status)

Click to collapse



Banned for eating dessert before eating pizza


----------



## adamlee011 (Sep 6, 2013)

T10NAZ said:


> Banned for eating dessert before eating pizza

Click to collapse



Banned for making no sense at all.

Thank me if I said something useful for a change. (I'm hung up on social status)


----------



## T10NAZ (Sep 6, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Banned for making no sense at all.
> 
> Thank me if I said something useful for a change. (I'm hung up on social status)

Click to collapse



Banned for making no sense of my nonsense

Nonsense inception!


----------



## Aman_Arora (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned for wrong spelling of what :thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## south956 (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned for needing reason to post this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304 Made you click!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 6, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because that is just crazy creepy...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because you're gonna see dat face for a loooooooong time

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 6, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned because you're gonna see dat face for a loooooooong time
> 
> Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell

Click to collapse



Banned because that is almost has creepy has smile.jpg.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## WayneGretzky (Sep 6, 2013)

banned not to be banned


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned because you weren't supposed to gain first 10 posts here. (Seriously)

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned for basically calling someone a noob.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## arif41 (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned for saying that

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned because I am not calling someone such thing.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mexigga (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned because who cares if you did


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned because the cake was a lie.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GoSooners345 (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned for not having a chromecast

The boss is here


----------



## Hatef.PR (Sep 6, 2013)

*ingscreq Samuel*

@GoSooners345 banned


----------



## amrutb (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason

Sent from my Micromax A110 (Canvas 2) using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 7, 2013)

banned for posting while i was asleep


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned for sleeping :silly:


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned because I can stay awake all night.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 7, 2013)

banned because i can't remove f***ing shoulder armor in acb


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what "ACB" is.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned because ACB is Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (I guess)


----------



## Jeetu (Sep 7, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because ACB is Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (I guess)

Click to collapse



Banned for guessing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned because I don't play it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 7, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because ACB is Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (I guess)

Click to collapse



Banned because your guess was right
Shame on ubisoft

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned because I'm in love 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned for using chrome

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned for using an unknown device to send your post.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned for not knowing the device... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned because you don't know the valid device has well.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 7, 2013)

banned because there's no valid device, there's only randomness


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 8, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned because there's no valid device, there's only randomness

Click to collapse



Banned because you removed your signature.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm back to Tapatalk 2...


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned because me and my girlfriend said so 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## Garridon (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned because the ps4 looks like an eraser

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned because your right it does 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## Coug76 (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Banned because your right it does
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



Banned because your left does not.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## CyberGmonster (Sep 8, 2013)

You are banned because I have a damn headache!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtcromer (Sep 8, 2013)

This was pretty entertaining...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned for not banning

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned cause I haven't banned someone in a long time 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## warface123 (Sep 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I haven't banned someone in a long time
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning people :/.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned because it's raining :\

But feelin happy cuz I'm listening to one of my favorite songs 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 8, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because you removed your signature.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for what signature?

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 8, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned for what signature?
> 
> Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell

Click to collapse



For the signature in your post. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned because i finally succeeded in removing shoulder armor in ac brotherhood  i can give tutorial and cheatengine cheat table if anyone needs

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned coz i might say goodbye to the xda community for awhile for concerating on my exam.

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned for having told us

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## mexigga (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned also without a reason


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned for a good reason 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## oxfordia (Sep 9, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mistaking me with marylin manson
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Banned because he scares me too.


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned because god is a number you can not count


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 9, 2013)

BANNED because you can count.


----------



## mexigga (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned for useless counting


----------



## professor_proton (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned for banning them for use less counting

Sent from my A500 using xda premium


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned for banning mexigga who said banned for uselles counting

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Redaaku (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned for banning professor proton

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## manoj_nike15 (Sep 9, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because I only use guides when I need to and I didn't need to use a guide for creating drivers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because i want to ban 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 9, 2013)

manoj_nike15 said:


> Banned because i want to ban
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning one who is right above u 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 9, 2013)

manoj_nike15 said:


> Banned because i want to ban
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you want to ban.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned because you said that he wants to ban, which you are true about, and i do not accept that because I am always right 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 10, 2013)

Banned because your not always right.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 10, 2013)

Banned because you are right they are not always right. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 10, 2013)

Banned for gibberish sentences

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 10, 2013)

Bannes because i'm a super saiyan u.u

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## vonuzu (Sep 10, 2013)

Banned because of your scary username. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Sep 10, 2013)

Banned because you're Avatar pic is overexposed...


----------



## mexigga (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because your avatar pic is underexposed


----------



## ak070 (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because it's not exposed as it's not captured from camera.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because i'm almost having lunch! 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## soban_mub (Sep 11, 2013)

iban u for the same dirty avatar:laugh:


----------



## ak070 (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned for putting i before ban. You're surrounded by Android users remember.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 11, 2013)

banned because my avatar agrees


----------



## ak070 (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because it's been a month since I joined XDA. (Not Really )


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 11, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because it's been a month since I joined XDA. (Not Really )

Click to collapse



Banned because you really have been here for 12 days.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## codeboy2k (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because I overcooked my pasta while reading this thread.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because... Is XDA short for something??


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## matgras (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because xda was a phone

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because lol oke.
Yes thats a valid reason.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Koragg618 (Sep 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because lol oke.
> Yes thats a valid reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Banned. Reason: Having same avatar as me 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Koragg618 said:


> Banned. Reason: Having same avatar as me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I noticed! Where did you actually get it? I cut it out of a wp7 wallpaper.
Our avatar is AWESOME 
Banned because of that  


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## matgras (Sep 11, 2013)

Koragg618 said:


> Banned. Reason: Having same avatar as me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because domini's variant is cropped

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koragg618 (Sep 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I noticed! Where did you actually get it? I cut it out of a wp7 wallpaper.
> Our avatar is AWESOME
> Banned because of that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1706047

There lmao




matgras said:


> Banned because domini's variant is cropped
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing his avatar.


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Koragg618 said:


> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1706047
> 
> There lmao
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Banned because i found it in my photo library in a wp7 theme logo / wallpaper thingy and cut it out, in the time android 2.3 still was the newest 
LOL i am having this avatar for 2 years already!!!

Not gonna change anyway xD.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 12, 2013)

BANNED for making a clone of yourself.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is too happy

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## ak070 (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because this is my 500th post!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 12, 2013)

banned because i'm still far from hitting 300


----------



## Coug76 (Sep 12, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned because i'm still far from hitting 300

Click to collapse



Banned because Ted Williams hit .406 way back in 1941.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because I have 2448 posts has of when I post this ban.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Koragg618 (Sep 13, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because I have 2448 posts has of when I post this ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for posting how many posts you made when you posted that post for banning someone for you having 2448 posts on that post.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mexigga (Sep 13, 2013)

Banned for post counting


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 13, 2013)

Banned because it is Friday the 13th. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## openmatrix (Sep 13, 2013)

Banned for reminding me that today is friday 13th

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 13, 2013)

Banned because i don't care, i killed bad luck together with init

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## mexigga (Sep 13, 2013)

Banned for not caring


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 13, 2013)

Banned because we are all are going to get nightmares unless you have a choice of choosing if you want nightmares or not. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 13, 2013)

banned because i have chosen to ban nightmares


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 13, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is basically from a nightmare.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## UmairAhmad (Sep 13, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because your avatar is basically from a nightmare.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for posting to much in this thread:banghead:

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 13, 2013)

Banned for having a problem with it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## UmairAhmad (Sep 13, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned for having a problem with it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for giving the correct reason

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 13, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because your avatar is basically from a nightmare.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



banned because i'm random, you should not be surprised


----------



## UmairAhmad (Sep 13, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned because i'm random, you should not be surprised

Click to collapse



Baned for misunderstanding the thread. This thread says ban the person above you

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## sultan arshad (Sep 13, 2013)

UmairAhmad said:


> Baned for misunderstanding the thread. This thread says ban the person above you
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ban because I am out of my mind 

sent from my HTC explorer 
ROM cm10.1 beta 3.  
using xda app the best developers site for android :thumbup: development 

thanks button not harms your fingers while clicking


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 13, 2013)

UmairAhmad said:


> Baned for misunderstanding the thread. This thread says ban the person above you
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned i did understand the thread, i'm just random


----------



## ak070 (Sep 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm pretty familiar with you now...  :laugh:


----------



## soban_mub (Sep 14, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned because I'm pretty familiar with you now...  :laugh:

Click to collapse



iban u for not being familiar with "I" too:laugh:


----------



## amrutb (Sep 14, 2013)

Banned for showing your back in the Avatar.... 

Sent from my xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

Banned for being a self righteous a$$

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## soban_mub (Sep 14, 2013)

iban u for ur  weird avatar:laugh:


----------



## edisile (Sep 14, 2013)

Banned for 750 posts and just 3 thanks.

My Signature:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 14, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is like 'r u serious?!'

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## showstopper1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Banned because you flash suicides more than roms 

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mexigga (Sep 14, 2013)

Banned because theres nothing better to do


----------



## soban_mub (Sep 15, 2013)

iban cuz u dint find any better to do:laugh:


----------



## DroidModderXtreme (Sep 15, 2013)

vonuzu said:


> Banned because of your scary username.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because you born....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 15, 2013)

Banned for not existing

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## XDA_h3n (Sep 15, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned for not existing
> 
> Sent from my scumbag cheap phone

Click to collapse



Banned because your username reminds me of suicide 

Sent from my LT26i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rikn00 (Sep 15, 2013)

XDA_h3n was banned for being in the wrong place in wrong time.


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Sep 15, 2013)

rikn00 said:


> XDA_h3n was banned for being in the wrong place in wrong time.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz school has began and i am tired now.

Sent from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 15, 2013)

banned because school is a worldwide, mass-producing zombie factory


----------



## WildfireDEV (Sep 15, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned because school is a worldwide, mass-producing zombie factory

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree with you.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

**Press the thanks button if I helped you**


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 15, 2013)

WildfireDEV said:


> Banned because I agree with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't handle my swag 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 15, 2013)

Banned because you mentioned swag.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yolo banned 

Sent form my CM 10.2 S4!


----------



## goldflame09 (Sep 16, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Yolo banned
> 
> Sent form my CM 10.2 S4!

Click to collapse



Banned for saying yolo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jtcromer (Sep 16, 2013)

I ban NFL Sunday for reminding me of Monday

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

jtcromer said:


> I ban NFL Sunday for reminding me of Monday
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Not how it works, noob

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## jtcromer (Sep 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not how it works, noob
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Banned for being a d***

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 16, 2013)

jtcromer said:


> Banned for being a d***
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I ban you because I agree!

Sent form my CM 10.2 S4!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

jtcromer said:


> Banned for being a d***
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for playing the game right 







Devildog78965 said:


> I ban you because I agree!
> 
> Sent form my CM 10.2 S4!

Click to collapse



Look who's talking!

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## jtcromer (Sep 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for playing the game right
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned for teh smiley


----------



## paarthdesai (Sep 16, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Banned for teh smiley

Click to collapse



banned for having an annoying cat's dp for ages

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mexigga (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned before my bedtime


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned for banning someone before you sleeping.

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        1.Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867
2. Love doesn't need a reason


----------



## syahazu (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned bcoz everyone are banned, banned, banned n banned again... banned !

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned for repetition.  Repetition!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned for repetition.  Repetition!  

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## XDA_h3n (Sep 16, 2013)

B̶̷̲̅ᴀ̶̷̲̅ɴ̶̷̲̅ɴ̶̷̲̅ᴇ̶̷̲̅ᴅ̶̷̲̅ ̶̷̲̅ʙ̶̷̲̅ᴇ̶̷̲̅ᴄ̶̷̲̅ᴀ̶̷̲̅ᴜ̶̷̲̅s̶̷̲̅ᴇ̶̷̲̅ ̶̷̲̅ɪ̶̷̲̅ ̶̷̲̅s̶̷̲̅ᴀ̶̷̲̅ʏ̶̷̲̅ ̶̷̲̅s̶̷̲̅ᴏ̶̷̲̅!̶̷̲̅

_________________
Anti-Ban shield spam

─────────█▄██▄█
█▄█▄█▄█▄█▐█┼██▌█▄█▄█▄█▄█
███┼█████▐████▌█████┼███
█████████▐████▌█████████


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

XDA_h3n said:


> B̶̷̲̅ᴀ̶̷̲̅ɴ̶̷̲̅ɴ̶̷̲̅ᴇ̶̷̲̅ᴅ̶̷̲̅ ̶̷̲̅ʙ̶̷̲̅ᴇ̶̷̲̅ᴄ̶̷̲̅ᴀ̶̷̲̅ᴜ̶̷̲̅s̶̷̲̅ᴇ̶̷̲̅ ̶̷̲̅ɪ̶̷̲̅ ̶̷̲̅s̶̷̲̅ᴀ̶̷̲̅ʏ̶̷̲̅ ̶̷̲̅s̶̷̲̅ᴏ̶̷̲̅!̶̷̲̅
> 
> _________________
> Anti-Ban shield spam
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for copying @deathnotice01

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned because...I agree 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 16, 2013)

banned because... uh, no idea


----------



## Nishchhal (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned because ur name/pic scares me 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned cuz you get scared.... BOO!!

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## soban_mub (Sep 17, 2013)

iban u for not being scary enough


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for returning to XDA.

We thought we would never have to worry about your shenanigans again.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## ak070 (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned because you've changed your Avatar. I liked the old one.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for dejavu 

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## ak070 (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for using  Lolzzz!!


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 17, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Banned for using  Lolzzz!!

Click to collapse



Banned because the weather is terrible and I can't go out. And it's all your fault

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for blaming someone else for your weather problems, unless you are nagato uzumaki you cant do anything about rain

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## ak070 (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned because I'm feeling sleepy...


----------



## Scappz (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned because I don't like sleepy people.


----------



## zubairamd (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned because I want to...
I am pretty badass too..

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for being bada**


----------



## lasic.2000 (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned coz censored BadaOs xD 

Currently learning: High School and C++




Phone: Samsung Galaxy S II GT-I9100 
Rom: NeatRom by _Sale_ 
Kernel: Apollo Regullar
Modem: I9100XXKH3
Mods:




Combination of : LSW_churapa_SGS4_Stock_23Toggles_VR_BTK by Churapa

and

LSW.Aokp.23.toggle.trasparent_BlackStBar by Churapa 

 
Camera and Note 2 Gallery by Engloa

Transparent Music Player by Churapa

Battery: 2000mAh


----------



## ak070 (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned for mentioning BadaOS in Android forum.


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned coz i agree


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned because I don't 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned because i don't know whether to agree or not

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## Nikoracing (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned because i do not speak english :-\ 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 con Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 18, 2013)

Bannato perche siamo entrambi italiani  lol

EDIT: you, yeah you. The guy/girl reading this. Be warned, if you're thinking of banning me for having banned him in italian, you're banned in advance for thinking of banning a banner for having banned in another language. Have a nice day >

Sent from my scumbag cheap phone


----------



## edisile (Sep 18, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Bannato perche siamo entrambi italiani  lol
> 
> EDIT: you, yeah you. The guy/girl reading this. Be warned, if you're thinking of banning me for having banned him in italian, you're banned in advance for thinking of banning a banner for having banned in another language. Have a nice day >
> 
> Sent from my scumbag cheap phone

Click to collapse



Bannato per l'edit. Il pre-ban non è ammesso. xD 
Banned for editing the post.

My Signature:


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned cause both your and my avatar are staring at each other.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned because our avatars both stare at people but mine is scary

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned because Miku is scarier than you think.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because Miku is scarier than you think.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Banned for having a second chance,  don't do it again :screwy:

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned .... Because of the loooooooong quote in the post 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 18, 2013)

banned because your signature contains a double negative


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 19, 2013)

BANNED for having white teeth.


----------



## syahazu (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned bcoz of my banned repitition of banned,..

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## ladyhaly (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned because of "bcoz". 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zubairamd (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned bcoz of because

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veladem (Sep 19, 2013)

Zubairamd banned because I haven't banned anyone in over a year in this thread. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 19, 2013)

veladem said:


> Zubairamd banned because I haven't banned anyone in over a year in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned coz you could have just quoted him.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm using Wine (not the drink) to run Windows apps on my Ubuntu.

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        1.Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867
2. Love doesn't need a reason


----------



## manoj_nike15 (Sep 19, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> iban cuz u dint find any better to do:laugh:

Click to collapse



banned for using a smiley in the post

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2013)

manoj_nike15 said:


> banned for using a smiley in the post
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still alive


----------



## Nazmus (Sep 19, 2013)

*I ban you because...*



twitch351 said:


> Banned because he scares me
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse




I am a noob, and doing so makes me think I am powerful.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned with extreme ban hammer impact for openly declaring yer  noobness, not banning anyone and being off off topic

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned for mentioning the almightly ban hammer. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned because i have half a can of pringles left to eat

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## ozymandia (Sep 19, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned because i have half a can of pringles left to eat
> 
> Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe

Click to collapse



Banned! You.! Yes YOU! One simply don't have half a can of pringles and share this info using a cheap a** scytheaxe!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 19, 2013)

banned because i did all that and i'm proud of it :good: lol
anyway those pringles wont last long...


----------



## mexigga (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for not having enough pringles for the rest of us


----------



## zubairamd (Sep 20, 2013)

mexigga said:


> Banned for not having enough pringles for the rest of us

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what are Pringles

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ladyhaly (Sep 20, 2013)

zubairamd said:


> Banned because I don't know what are Pringles
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for making my Pringles cry. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LastStandingDroid (Sep 20, 2013)

ladyhaly said:


> Banned for making my Pringles cry.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading the 56k comments before yours 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for the lulz 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## soban_mub (Sep 20, 2013)

iban u for being ugly ice cream:laugh:


----------



## LastStandingDroid (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for not seeing it's a cupcake

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Villiska (Sep 20, 2013)

Uhh, just banned.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for using three words to ban

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 20, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned for using three words to ban
> 
> Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe

Click to collapse



Banned for modifying the epic scythe to some scytheaxe..

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 20, 2013)

banned because just imagine a scythe with an axe at the other end of the blade, you get a single-wield, double-use weapon which can rip souls out of their bodies while performing a nutcracker or a head bisection :good:


----------



## TheWhiteChallenger (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for drawing me into a thread that's taking away valuable GTA 5 play time

Sent from my XT1080 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for spending a long time on GTA 5.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hanisod (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned because I haven't been here in a while

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 20, 2013)

banned cuz potayto.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## CTU_Loscombe (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for incorrectly spelling potato

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## tooter1 (Sep 21, 2013)

CTU_Loscombe said:


> Banned for incorrectly spelling potato
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for spelling it correctly.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for being spelling Nazi 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for eating marijuana muffins!

Sent from my 16GB Blue Verizon Galaxy S3 running MIUI v5 with KT kernel


----------



## kangerX (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned because they keep me in shape :sly:

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 21, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Banned because they keep me in space :sly:
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



FTFY!
Banned! 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## kangerX (Sep 21, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> FTFY!
> Banned!
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Heh also true. Banned 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for WAT

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned for WAT
> 
> Sent from my scytheaxe

Click to collapse



Banned for sounding like a black woman


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 21, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sounding like a black woman

Click to collapse



Banned for being away so long

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for being away so long
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm still the top banner here  
oooo yeah


----------



## hanisod (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned because you are not 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned because you are not
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for being an ultra noob and not knowing who I am


----------



## hanisod (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for calling me a noob (even I admit I'm one)

And I've read your profile 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned for calling me a noob (even I admit I'm one)
> 
> And I've read your profile
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because I leave for a few months, and this is what happens


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 21, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I leave for a few months, and this is what happens

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting more in life

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for expecting more in life
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



Banned because life's a BH


----------



## hanisod (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned because you hate life :/

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vteo (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned because you read my post and you will ban someone else.

Give me "thanks" from that button!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

vteo said:


> Banned because you read my post and you will ban someone else.
> 
> Give me "thanks" from that button!

Click to collapse



Banned for calling yourself someone else


----------



## hanisod (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned because I choose you 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned because I choose you
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



banned for no -no homo-


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 21, 2013)

BANNED for being depressed.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 21, 2013)

banned for banning someone who has a facepalming avatar


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 21, 2013)

BANNED for changing your Avatar


----------



## sewer56lol (Sep 21, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> BANNED for changing your Avatar

Click to collapse



Banned for the following uses.

- ItS N0000 Us3333EE
  Taek Thizzz

+ Gatta gozzz faaaast Gatta gozzz faaaast

- Derp

+ Them T0rnAD0Zz Cazzying their carzzszszszsz.



If my assumption is correct the "banned" person will ban me for this MAKING USE!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for banning banners.

Sent from my 16GB Blue Verizon Galaxy S3 running MIUI v5 with KT kernel


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 21, 2013)

banned for being unoriginal (however, this post IS original, yet banal, although brilliantly new while being old and monotonous, with a little bit of random spicing, making all this look redundant and weird, and yes, i am messing with your mind, you think you are reading this post, it's all an invention of your mind, you are crazy)


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh

Sent from my 16GB Blue Verizon Galaxy S3 running MIUI v5 with KT kernel


----------



## 1337RYoN (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned for laughing 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chc31 (Sep 22, 2013)

1337RYoN said:


> Banned for laughing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for looking mean with that pic and expressing it 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1337RYoN (Sep 22, 2013)

chc31 said:


> Banned for looking mean with that pic and expressing it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for using a HTC One (jk, it's a nice phone ;D) 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mexigga (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned cuz I don't care about the HTC One


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2013)

baned bcz gooby plz 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Sep 22, 2013)

idavid_ said:


> baned bcz gooby plz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Banned because dolan no

Sent from my magical penguin


----------



## ArjunrambZ (Sep 22, 2013)

i ban you because I'm banned

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned for foreseeing your banned status

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## lpdavidgc (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned for read this post


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)

david6910 said:


> Banned for read this post

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting your heart and soul in this game, you think this game's a joke? you think people come here to be stupid? well think again, now listen noob, you either start putting some more effort into your bans, or get the hell out of here! capice?


----------



## hanisod (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned because you need to chill

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned because the person above the person above me was correct but a bit harsh.  

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## amppen (Sep 22, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Banned because the person above the person above me was correct but a bit harsh.
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Banned for living in a state where muffins are legal.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned because i'm tired and too lazy to do anything..


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i'm tired and too lazy to do anything..
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Banned because who isn't


----------



## don2012 (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned because I am on power saving mode, not lazy!!!


Sent from USS Enterprise


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)

anonymousirritator said:


> I ban you form breathing.
> 
> sent from nokia 1100

Click to collapse



Banned because you're doing it wrong


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're doing it wrong

Click to collapse



Banned because the last time I banned you was like 2 years ago

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because the last time I banned you was like 2 years ago
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



banned because: YOU ARE ALIVE!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2013)

husam666 said:


> banned because: YOU ARE ALIVE!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I just came back to life 1 week ago and I feel like a mummy from that movie I watched today

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because I just came back to life 1 week ago and I feel like a mummy from that movie I watched today
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



cool ban!
it's good to ban an old friend


----------



## hanisod (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned because I wanna know what was the movie 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned because I wanna know what was the movie
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because it was The Mummy 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because it was The Mummy
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



good night ban


----------



## mikaeldalc (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned because you actually enjoyed watching The mummy


----------



## hanisod (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned because you got ninja'd 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2013)

husam666 said:


> good night ban

Click to collapse



Good night ban to you also

Also I ban the person below me because I can!!!!!!!1!1111!11! I just broke xda!!!!1!1!1 TAKE THAT, MODS 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)

idavid_ said:


> Good night ban to you also
> 
> Also I ban the person below me because I can!!!!!!!1!1111!11! I just broke xda!!!!1!1!1 TAKE THAT, MODS
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Banned because I wonder if @Mr. Clown is still alive


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wonder if @Mr. Clown is still alive

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know how to check on desktop, and I can't open the link in Tapatalk 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## walker60 (Sep 22, 2013)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because I don't know how to check on desktop, and I can't open the link in Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know anything


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2013)

walker60 said:


> Banned because you don't know anything

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right, I don't know how do I into orange and pink  (look at my signature)

R A I N B O W


----------



## walker60 (Sep 22, 2013)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because you are right, I don't know how do I into orange and pink  (look at my signature)
> 
> R A I N B O W

Click to collapse



Banned because i can't actually ban


----------



## hanisod (Sep 22, 2013)

walker60 said:


> Banned because i can't actually ban

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a banning noob :/

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veladem (Sep 23, 2013)

CrashedJava said:


> banned for admitting fault

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out someone's faults and giving them a fear of image complex. 

Sent from my T-Mobile i897 running MIUI 3.9.13 GearUI by: Alberto96 on XDA Premium 4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ban 

Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note


----------



## mexigga (Sep 23, 2013)

Banned for lack of effort in your banning technique


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 23, 2013)

mexigga said:


> Banned for lack of effort in your banning technique

Click to collapse



Banned coz that's not lack of effort, that's just a post count increment!

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ban because I want chipotle.

Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 23, 2013)

banned because i have a brand new ban jutsu


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I wonder if @Mr. Clown is still alive

Click to collapse



I'm still here...


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2013)

Mr. Clown said:


> I'm still here...

Click to collapse



  

Banned for being scary

Sent from R A I N B O W phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 23, 2013)

benned....dolan pls

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 23, 2013)

Banned for your profile pic

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for your profile pic
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



gooby pls dont ban mi 

Sent from R A I N B O W phone


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 23, 2013)

Bned bcuz wat r u doin hir dolan? (I don't natively speak dolanish, feel free to correct any miswrites)

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2013)

Mr. Clown said:


> I'm still here...

Click to collapse



cool, just wanted to say hi


----------



## John McClane (Sep 23, 2013)

Banned because it's been a while!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 24, 2013)

Banned for the same reason...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Sep 24, 2013)

ban u cuz ur cat has only one eye left


----------



## John McClane (Sep 24, 2013)

Banned for looking over your shoulder!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 24, 2013)

Banned cause make you should be looking over yours :what:
@soban_mub what's up bro 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## John McClane (Sep 24, 2013)

Banned for talking about my shoulders.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 24, 2013)

Banned  for hiding one shoulder

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## John McClane (Sep 24, 2013)

Banned for having None Cupcake.......

Don't get too muffin :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2013)

Banned because Die Hard is awesome

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## John McClane (Sep 24, 2013)

Unbanned for liking Die Hard  
But,  banned to comply with the Ban rules.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 24, 2013)

banned because android pizza changed avatar again


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2013)

Banned because I'm thinking of getting a name change too

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## John McClane (Sep 24, 2013)

Banned for not being stable.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 24, 2013)

Banned coz

The stability is strong with this one  

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz
> View attachment 2280662
> The stability is strong with this one
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because it says GladOS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 25, 2013)

Got banned for new earbud swag 

Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Got banned for new earbud swag
> 
> Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note

Click to collapse



Banned for link to where you got them? I'll love you forever!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> Banned for link to where you got them? I'll love you forever!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/160438171X

I got this but I got it for like $10 from a yard sale. 

Sent from My S4

Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 25, 2013)

iBan you for teh lulz

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## John McClane (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned for using the small "i" on a word!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned because Die Hard is STILL awesome.

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## John McClane (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned because the Truth must be told :silly: and for using CapsLock


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Banned because Die Hard is STILL awesome.
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



banned because you actually changed your name


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned because I was hesitant

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## John McClane (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned for doubting him, on his name change.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned because this is your fault!!!!! 


Sent from R A I N B O W phone


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned becoz he banned the person above him 

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 25, 2013)

banned because http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/341/i-dunno-lol_1_.jpg


----------



## John McClane (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned for improper use of image insert :silly:


----------



## Red Devil (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned..  Just.  

Don't ask why.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 25, 2013)

Nobody above me :'( 
No banningz from me

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned because you didn't ban

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## megaancient (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned!!!
Because I said so. 

Sent from my C1504 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned for being bossy

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## John McClane (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned for complaining!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 25, 2013)

banned for crawling under my floor


----------



## John McClane (Sep 25, 2013)

Banned because I'm everywhere!


----------



## deepsagarj (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned for being everywhere

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## 404-Not Found (Sep 26, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned for being everywhere
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not joining the Alliance

Want a cool place to join? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2458892
Join the Alliance, Join for coolness


----------



## jshealton (Sep 26, 2013)

404-Not Found said:


> Banned for not joining the Alliance
> 
> Want a cool place to join? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2458892
> Join the Alliance, Join for coolness

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting the Alliance. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned, just, banned...

-------
Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 26, 2013)

Baned,just no avatar

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned for reminding me to change that

-------
Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## John McClane (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned for the lack of punctuation marks........


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned for the excess of punctuation marks

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## John McClane (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned because the excess of my punctuation marks surpass yours, which is None too! :silly:


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned because hiding your shoulder again.  Lul 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## TheArc (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned because I said so, now drop down and give me 20.

Cake...


----------



## John McClane (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned because once I'm out of that vent ...
Yippee Ki Yay!


----------



## SevansD (Sep 26, 2013)

Not banned, in a band. Rock on.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned for not completing it. Real shame banned 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## John McClane (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned for the shameless ban!


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned because that made no sense :sly:

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## John McClane (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned for not looking deeper.
Ban-Ception.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned for being too deep 

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## John McClane (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned, because too deep its not enough! :what:


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned just because

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for thinking you have the say so

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for not having it

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for not specifying what

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for PAIN!!

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## kangerX (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for pooping across the forum 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## rumailingme (Sep 27, 2013)

*Hair-banned*

Banned for not having hair on head/face/eyes/etc......:victory:


----------



## kangerX (Sep 27, 2013)

Zwulf said:


> Banned for eating marihuana.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong spelling

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because you look sick. You're turning white :silly:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 27, 2013)

banned because your crawling under people's floors turns them sick white


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because...... Lol  ^_^
/me thinks of Nakatomi Plaza - Hans also turned white.


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for thinking

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for trying to reach the 10 posts mark in OT  :silly:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 27, 2013)

banned because it's his turn to turn sick white now. Underfloor crawler, i choose you!


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

LMAO
Banned because you sounded like if I was a Pokemon.

No Masterball can catch me! :silly:


----------



## deepsagarj (Sep 27, 2013)

John McClane said:


> LMAO
> Banned because you sounded like if I was a Pokemon.
> 
> No Masterball can catch me! :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for laughing your ass off


404-Not Found said:


> Banned for not joining the Alliance

Click to collapse



Banned because it's temporarily closed otherwise I'd have joined

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for double banning on a single post.!

Banned Also for the Hide/Show signature.

See what I did there?


----------



## TeamMaverick (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for.. yippi kay ye mother****er ( no insult meant )

Sent from my Grand X Pro using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for calling the artillery!!!!!!!!!

(none taken) :silly:


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 27, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for calling the artillery!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (none taken) :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for not having yours ready 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because it's *bursts out into song* FRIDAY FRIDAY TIME TO GET DOWN ON FRIDAY!

Sent from My S4

Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain


----------



## TeamMaverick (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for replying

Sent from my Grand X Pro using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for the same thing, thus converting it into a LOOP!!!!!!!


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for banning so much

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because.. welcome, enjoy, have a bite, and prepare to get addicted! :silly:
The race to beat the mark.

/me Calling  @husam666


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for not banning enough

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for the lack of an Avatar :cyclops:


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for having the username John

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

And.........
You would have to ban a lot, because its a common name though.

Either Way.  Banned!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because naaaaaa tsibengyaaaaaa bababitsi babaaa!

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Nannnnnns itgonyaaaa maaaaaa!

Ban you Mufasa!
Now it won't go of my brain.


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for not having spell check lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for not having grammar check.  :silly:

Punctuations!!!!!!


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Parkourkid93 (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for using spell check..


Can I be banned for not doing anything with my life? -.-, or does it not work like that? Lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 27, 2013)

Zwulf said:


> Banned for promoting suicide.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that my name is meant to promote suicide

And banned guy above me for not having a life at all  (yes, you can now unleash your ban-shee on my head)

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because of the High Society existence!


----------



## deepsagarj (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for thinking he was dead

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## Sniper Killer (Sep 27, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I though you were dead.
> 
> Sent from my A500

Click to collapse



Banned because i saw your post

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because I missed so much OT. 
A lot have changed.

Now you can ban me, because I'm back.
Where are the others?


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because that's just wrong!


----------



## TeamMaverick (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for banning too many banned people.

Sent from my Grand X Pro using xda premium


----------



## zubairamd (Sep 27, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because that's just wrong!

Click to collapse



Banned because you posted this at 1:43 am.. 2 odd numbers you got there..

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for paying that much attention

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deepsagarj (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for not paying attention

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for not paying attention!
Undisciplined! :silly:


----------



## deepsagarj (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for using the same reason as me

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because there's no reason!


----------



## deepsagarj (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because there's always a reason

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## John McClane (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because there's Conscience! Lol


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned because there ain't no reason, our phones are ruled by random, and random alone

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for using aint

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned cause ain't aren't a word and I ain't gonna say it :smokin:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## veladem (Sep 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause ain't aren't a word and I ain't gonna say it :smokin:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Banned for not know ain't is a word... So, I ban you Pikachu!!!

Sent from my T-Mobile i897 running MIUI 3.9.13 GearUI by: Alberto96 on XDA Premium 4


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 27, 2013)

Banned for having a dark avatar

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because yours is also dark.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because Die Hard 2 is better than the rest

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because your original name is Android Pizza 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam11120a (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Sep 28, 2013)

:what: He was born named like that? Poor dude. 
Banned!


----------



## undercover (Sep 28, 2013)

John McClane said:


> :what: He was born named like that? Poor dude.
> Banned!

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing his real name. Android Dumpling. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because dumplings are naaaaasssssstttttyyyyy

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for using "nnnaaasssssstttttyyyyy"

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 28, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned for using "nnnaaasssssstttttyyyyy"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not spelling it the same.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for quoting!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because mr. India said so
@Kaito how did you manage to change your name? There's no such option anywhere 

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 28, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned because mr. India said so
> @Kaito how did you manage to change your name? There's no such option anywhere
> 
> Sent from my scytheaxe

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing how to request a name change

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for quoting 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for repeating bans

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ak070 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm back!!


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for coming back

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for banning for coming back

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for disappearing for such a Long time 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## deepsagarj (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because I've been a bit busy, don't visit xda that often now

Over 4k posts, seems like you've been having fun in ot :thumbup:

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## deepsagarj (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for banning me for visiting not that often

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned coz even I was busy
Exams going on


sent from my dark muffin


----------



## redhotiron2004 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because I don't know you!

Sent from my MK16i


----------



## deepsagarj (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for not knowing him

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## TeamMaverick (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for being a human.

Sent from my Grand X Pro using xda premium


----------



## lpdavidgc (Sep 28, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for not putting your heart and soul in this game, you think this game's a joke? you think people come here to be stupid? well think again, now listen noob, you either start putting some more effort into your bans, or get the hell out of here! capice?

Click to collapse



Capice xD


----------



## John McClane (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## redhotiron2004 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for not knowing me!

Sent from my MK16i


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because not everyone should know about you here.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for being harsh!


----------



## John McClane (Sep 28, 2013)

There's no auto-ban in this thread. It's again the rules. 
I ban you for that.


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 28, 2013)

lovinfree said:


> I banned myself for joined the thread！

Click to collapse



4 posts in Off-topic Section?

This is not your place to gain first 10 posts.



John McClane said:


> There's no auto-ban in this thread. It's again the rules.
> I ban you for that.

Click to collapse



Banned for saying "that":what:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redhotiron2004 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because I am Obama's relative and I too could order the balastic missile at your location in a mater of hours. Only knowing who I am could save your life. 

Sent from my MK16i


----------



## John McClane (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm John McClane.......... 
I'll search and destroy.


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because i am





'Nuff said.

Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## John McClane (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because, don't call what you can't handle......  :silly:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because i have a ban-shee

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## FernBch (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for having a ban-shee.


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned. Because you Didn't ask the Union Rep if you Can Work on that Post.  Haha

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned for saying "haha" at the end

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned for not saying it at the beginning. Hahaha!


----------



## theHoleK (Sep 29, 2013)

Ban hammer, for me to poop on!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned for pooping 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because I'm running out of ideas lmao

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mexigga (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because I am full of ideas


----------



## ltdanno360 (Sep 29, 2013)

mexigga said:


> Banned because I am full of ideas

Click to collapse



Banned ...cause you took my Idea 

Sent from my MB860 in Space...


----------



## deepsagarj (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because he took your idea

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because your avatar approves

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## John McClane (Sep 29, 2013)

Big Ban, because a lot of you are thinking on ideas but aren't showing any. :sly:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because some of us might have ninja ideas

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## BigggJack (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because I started banging my head after reading your post.  

Sent from my bi-polar Jedi/Illusion N2


----------



## John McClane (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned for auto inflicting pain! :what:


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 29, 2013)

BigggJack said:


> Banned because I started banging my head after reading your post.
> 
> Sent from my bi-polar Jedi/Illusion N2

Click to collapse



Banned again for being a 10 post spammer

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because they're everywhere

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 29, 2013)

BANNED for eating to much Pizza!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned

*too

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 29, 2013)

banned for reverting to your original name


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned for having a sort of cool name

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned for having a sort of cool name
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for username jealousy


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 29, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for username jealousy

Click to collapse



Just banned. Simples

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned for a simple banning

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned...what does BANNED mean? FOR all we know, banned means nothing. >>>>A<<<< good way to put this is that isn't DIFFICULT, is that "banned" represents our future, we will all be ended by a "BANNING".

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned for :what:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## FernBch (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned for anything.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because GTA V is expensive 

Sent from R A I N B O W phone


----------



## schaduw1984 (Sep 29, 2013)

banned cause your not playing with you phone  

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned for something 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 30, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned for something
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for nothing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mexigga (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for grins


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for no grins

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for having a red signature

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## redhotiron2004 (Sep 30, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned because some of us might have ninja ideas
> 
> Sent from my scytheaxe

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not a girl! 

Sent from my MK16i


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 30, 2013)

redhotiron2004 said:


> Banned because you are not a girl!
> 
> Sent from my MK16i

Click to collapse



Banned for triggering a WTF moment

Sent from my scytheaxe


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for having a wtf moment

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for 0x1

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## zele75 (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for having PMS.


----------



## noobchef (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for not having an avatar.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 30, 2013)

zele75 said:


> Banned for having PMS.

Click to collapse



banned for having your very first post here, you are NOT supposed to fill your 10p gauge in offtopic
also, banned for what is pms?


----------



## John McClane (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for short knowledge. Use Search. ^_^


----------



## zele75 (Sep 30, 2013)

banned for making 10 posts in off-topic.


----------



## John McClane (Sep 30, 2013)

zele75 said:


> banned for making 10 posts in off-topic.

Click to collapse



Banned because...... Ehhhhhhh!

Are you banning yourself for that reason?


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 30, 2013)

zele75 said:


> banned for making 10 posts in off-topic.

Click to collapse



banned for seriously?  what john said ^


----------



## rbeavers (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for quoting John!
Put some pant On.....

Sent from my XT897 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for not quoting the guy who quote me.  Savvy


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned because posting in this thread!

Sent after :stirthepot:


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned because wut?

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## John McClane (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned because (Grammar Nazi) What?


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 30, 2013)

This is not English class banned

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for it not being English class... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 30, 2013)

zele75 said:


> banned for making 10 posts in off-topic.

Click to collapse



Banned because @M_T_M

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned because trololololololol


----------



## ltdanno360 (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for Trolling 




A wise man Once said 
 "The computer is like A bicycle of the Mind "


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because the s4 needs dirty unicorns!

Sent from My S4

Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain


----------



## John McClane (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because they must be cleaned. ^_^ 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## redhotiron2004 (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because you are not stupid!

Sent from my MK16i


----------



## Flamingice1668 (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because he's banning others!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for being 345 years old

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## John McClane (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for not respecting your elders! :silly:
Flaming (ice) since 1668????  

Still though 8 posts. Where have you been flaming? Lol


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 1, 2013)

Ban the person above simply for time pass.

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## John McClane (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for wasting Time! :silly:


----------



## amitnv (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for posting before me

Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for commenting

Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because you did too, and so on!!!!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for banning banned banners banning other banned banners :silly: :what:

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because IDK what your avatar is

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because you don't have to!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because your avatar looks like mine farted over his face 

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## John McClane (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because.. You stinky little something. 

Fishy :silly:


----------



## rickballs (Oct 1, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned for not specifying what
> 
> Sent from my scytheaxe

Click to collapse



Banned for passing gas


Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for wrong quoting!


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 1, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Banned because @M_T_M
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Un-banned only to be triple banned for summoning me


----------



## John McClane (Oct 1, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Un-banned only to be triple banned for summoning me

Click to collapse



If you are above me.... That means, I can Ban you? :victory::victory::victory:

Hope I won't get banned for this.


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 1, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Un-banned only to be triple banned for summoning me

Click to collapse



Bummer :thumbdown:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amarie82 (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for not banning!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## John McClane (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for the lack of creativity!


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for banning 

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for having a signature composed of foreign characters without providing an english translation.


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for not using Google translate

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## danishaznita (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for mentioning it

sent from my Sensation XE


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for having a colorful signature.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for having a semi-creepy avatar

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you're android-based food

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## perpotator (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for crossbreeding goats with moles! 

Skickat från min GT-N7100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## dach.kojiharu (Oct 2, 2013)

banned for banning people

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PrOhOpEr (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because he can

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you can.


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned becose repeating

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for shlalalalalala

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for not giving reason.

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## rickballs (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for the sake of being banned and for the bears losing to the lions

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for long reason

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## John McClane (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because that reason isn't a proper reason for banning a member without a reason. 
Reasoning makes wiser men!


----------



## mammallama (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for reasoning

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned becouse........


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because it has been a lot since i posted here last time

Sent from my chocolate bar that also makes coffee using Tapatalk 4 integrated microchip


----------



## John McClane (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for waiting that much. 
I know how does it feel.


----------



## jhmn7 (Oct 2, 2013)

banned for trying to get to 10 posts...


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 2, 2013)

jhmn7 said:


> banned for trying to get to 10 posts...

Click to collapse



Banned for knowingly breaking the rules

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for scrubbing it into the face. ^_^ 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned just banned

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned saying just banned.

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## south956 (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for catching u on three posts

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## John McClane (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for slow connection!


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because thats me 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because 









When you read this message, 
















3 pages will be written. 





:silly:



Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for using so much spaces.

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## John McClane (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for not understanding the use of spaces. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for understanding spaces

Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for spaces philosophy

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## John McClane (Oct 4, 2013)

Bannedbecauseifyoudon'tusespacesthissentencewilllookawful.

 

Edit: Even the editor doesn't like it. A Space was inserted between my long word. :silly:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 4, 2013)

banned because my previous avatar seemed to be openly against the rules, therefore i made another one from scratch :good: welcome back, evil grin


----------



## ak070 (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because I've updated to Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## John McClane (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for not supporting XDA App. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for using your whole name here.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Oct 4, 2013)

banu banu ban and banu banu ban


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because your username made me think of pizza

(Wow, first time I've said that to someone else!)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for finding a long lost pasta member 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 5, 2013)

I ban you because I'm android pasta DUN DUN DUN!

Sent from my S4

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because I was gonna get my name changed to Android Pasta.

But thanks to you, I never can. You took the name!

YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because that's awful


----------



## mrcrptguy (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because I got my Galaxy Note 3 today

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because I'm jealous 

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## mrcrptguy (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for being jealous

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for sending from a nameless phone

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 5, 2013)

BANNED for hiding in the shadows.


----------



## silentscreamer (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for banning others

*Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen* *


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because I visited this thread after a long time.


----------



## mwojt (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because not visited this thread for a long time


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because it's your first time here.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because you're wrong that this is his first time here.


----------



## TheRealWritz (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because its not my first time too!!!

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for being a banning virgin...  

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## vkk178 (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for sounding like Madonna.. 

Sent from my LG-P990


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because your avatar looks like the pyramid in the all-seeing eye.


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because jelo

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because jelly (?)

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 6, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Banned because jelly (?)
> 
> Sent from an utter FAIL phone

Click to collapse



Banned because peanut butter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because i prefer nutella.


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 6, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i prefer nutella.

Click to collapse



Banned because ew.

And for not directly quoting me. :|

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 6, 2013)

banned for pokerfacing


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for "suiciding".

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## hondafreak513 (Oct 6, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Banned for "suiciding".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4.
> Sorry for my bad English...

Click to collapse



Banned for having bad English..

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 6, 2013)

hondafreak513 said:


> Banned for having bad English..
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Band bcuz I m mokkeeng u

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because of wrong spilleng.


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 6, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because of wrong spilleng.

Click to collapse



Banned because irony

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jimlarck (Oct 6, 2013)

MBQ_ said:


> Banned because irony
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't see the yolk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jhmn7 (Oct 6, 2013)

*ncmarcu one*



Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I was gonna get my name changed to Android Pasta.
> 
> But thanks to you, I never can. You took the name!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for wanting a carbo loaded name


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 6, 2013)

banned for having a problem with pasta
and raising 10p counter in OT

edit: i'm going to request a name change to Flash Bomber (yet i have no idea how to do that), that "Suicide" in my nick is starting to get annoying...


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 6, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned for having a problem with pasta
> and raising 10p counter in OT
> 
> edit: i'm going to request a name change to Flash Bomber (yet i have no idea how to do that), that "Suicide" in my nick is starting to get annoying...

Click to collapse



Banned because you have to PM MikeChannon 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 6, 2013)

MBQ_ said:


> Banned because you have to PM MikeChannon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



banned for telling me how :good:


----------



## sam11120a (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for flashing suicide.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## silentscreamer (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for being born


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for being a silent screamer 

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for not telling me when Nexus 5 event is scheduled? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## John McClane (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for not searching for it. :silly:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## T10NAZ (Oct 8, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not searching for it. :silly:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned FOR searching it :laugh:


----------



## John McClane (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because I didn't. But apparently you did......  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for being mcclane

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## John McClane (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for using your third Nexus.


----------



## Olivier (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for using a random, North American Samsung Galaxy 

Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia S mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## amrutb (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned Randomly


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because i am randomness personified

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for random randomness.

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 8, 2013)

banned for triggering a randomized cycle of randomness, lasting a randomly random amount of relatively randomly distorted time and causing major random to every single random person reading this randomized randomish random post.

Randomness is mentioned 11 times in this post, my personal record up to now


----------



## ak070 (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for making records.


----------



## John McClane (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for breaking the random Loop!


----------



## GoSooners345 (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for not owning a Galaxy Note 3 ^


----------



## vizi0nz (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for being last

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for not being a cake

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## John McClane (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for being a cake fanboy.


----------



## ak070 (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm chatting on Whatsapp with my friends after a long time!!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because it isn't relevant to this thread. 
Banned also for forgetting your friends. :silly:


----------



## ak070 (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because I've edited my post before your post!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because my post is after yours. Edit that. Ha! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because I am playing godfather and wanted to act like one. So I am banning you

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 8, 2013)

banned because i want you to feel pain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for being a psycho

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because your android will suffer an indigestion for eating Pizza 24/7. :silly:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 8, 2013)

banned because you're crawling under his floor to steal his pizza in front of his eyes


----------



## John McClane (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because you're hungry, and I'm the one crawling under his floor to get his pizza.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for stealing my pizza 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because you had too many slices. :silly:


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because it's Wednesday


----------



## Einwod (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because you're counting the days until the weekend.  :sly:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for speaking about the weekend............  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ak070 (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned because your name reminds me of Die Hard.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for being Captain Obvious

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ak070 (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned because lol It was obvious!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for clarifying what was undoubtfully clear

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## John McClane (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned because it's not that clear! :what:


----------



## south956 (Oct 9, 2013)

```
*sneaks in*
```
 *whispers* banned for the f*-k of it......
	
	



```
*leaves in shadows*
```








For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## mrcrptguy (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for trying to be a ninja

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Curiousn00b (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for not liking pirates.

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 9, 2013)

BANNED for liking pirates.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned
http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Curiousn00b (Oct 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned
> http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for linking.

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 9, 2013)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for linking.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



Banned because 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Olivier (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned because... I don't know. Therefore, aliens!

Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia S mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 9, 2013)

BANNED for showing your evil side.


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 9, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> BANNED for showing your evil side.

Click to collapse



Banned because 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Curiousn00b (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for using caps.

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## chc31 (Oct 9, 2013)

Curiousn00b said:


> Banned for using caps.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



Banned for posting exactly at the same time as the person before you, thereby ruining the pattern of banning the person above you.

Shame on you. Run along. 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for the shame exposure! :silly:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Curiousn00b (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for noticing. :c

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm everywhere! 


Edit: *7*


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 9, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I'm everywhere!
> 
> 
> Edit: *7*

Click to collapse



Banned because your not in the right time though. (Glad to see your back matey   )

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## John McClane (Oct 9, 2013)

plegdroid said:


> Banned because your not in the right time though. (Glad to see your back matey   )
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Unbanned because its good to see a familiar face around. 

Banned for the sole purpose of the thread!

Congrats on the green label on your name. :silly:

Edit: *6*


----------



## Akshitbanta (Oct 9, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Unbanned because its good to see a familiar face around.
> 
> Banned for the sole purpose of the thread!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the banning chain...


----------



## John McClane (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned because it was for a good cause. (Saying Hi to a friend)

And another ban because I didn't break the chain. :silly:




Edit: *5*


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned named banned


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned...why is John McClane numbering his posts?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned...why is John McClane numbering his posts?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned, because that's the question....... 



Edit: *4*


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 9, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned, because that's the question.......
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: *4*

Click to collapse



Banned for not answering it

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for asking to answer a question which is not meant for you.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned coz your username reminds me of Jello 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## windfrenzy (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for not entertaining us with videos despite naming yourself a vj.


----------



## ak070 (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because I'm modding a framework for me.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned coz I'm in school 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned coz u are posting during class

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

No i wasnt. Using my tablet in classroom, would look suspicious 
Banned because i posted during lunch break, just like i'm doing right now 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## John McClane (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for wasting lunch break time. Now go back to classes! :silly: 




Edit: *3*


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 10, 2013)

banned because i know why you're reverse numbering your posts
you are crawling under everyone's floor in search for the Almighty Pie of Victory, and after each person you sneak beneath, the number decreases by 1
when it hits 0, the KNOX bootloader on samsung's CEO's phone will explode


----------



## John McClane (Oct 10, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned because i know why you're reverse numbering your posts
> you are crawling under everyone's floor in search for the Almighty Pie of Victory, and after each person you sneak beneath, the number decreases by 1
> when it hits 0, the KNOX bootloader on samsung's CEO's phone will explode

Click to collapse



Banned because, that isn't the answer. You'll see in a couple of posts. :victory:
Sounds Promising though! :silly:



Edit: *2*


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 10, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, that isn't the answer. You'll see in a couple of posts. :victory:
> Sounds Promising though! :silly:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and that is why i'll be placing reinforced metal plates on my floor, just in case :silly:

edit: oh right, banned for making suspence


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for trying to ruin surprise

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 10, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> and that is why i'll be placing reinforced metal plates on my floor, just in case :silly:
> 
> edit: oh right, banned for making suspence

Click to collapse



 I'll be crawling here and there. 

Banned for editing! 


Edit: *1*
Almost there!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because you're not numbering your posts anymore.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you're not numbering your posts anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because you need to look closer!!!!!!! :cyclops::cyclops::cyclops:


Thanks sir, with your post I grew another step in the ladder.
Stay Tuned!


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for not noticing the number

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 10, 2013)

banned because the underfloor crawler says things with unknown meanings
and because i'm tired


----------



## John McClane (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because I'm 8 on the list! :victory:
And this is not the end of it!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because NO ONE can one-up the great potayto master, that is @gmaster1!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because NO ONE can one-up the great potayto master, that is   @gmaster1!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're Wrong Sir!!
No disrespect  @gmaster1 Sup mate!

But it's  @husam666 the owner of this thread!!! 

Time to Summon Erick!  @husam666


----------



## hanisod (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned! You have no right to ask why

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned
•
  •
•
  •
•
  •
•
  •
•
  •
•
  •
•
  •
•
  •
•
  •
•
  •
•
  •
•
  •
Why 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Einwod (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for being Dutch.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I'm 8 on the list! :victory:
> And this is not the end of it!

Click to collapse



Woooot i'm on the list   
Banned for being unknownledged.
Or... I'm too lazy for correct grammar and looking at your profile 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Bansta!
Because bansta thats why


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because I have to pee

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned.. Never heard of that mod.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because I drank 6+ sodas

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol i filled myself with coke and ice tea.
Now im fcked and have to go to toilet every few minutes 
Btw WOOOT SSQUIEEAAAAASSHH BANTANK :tank: :tank:


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Einwod (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for doing coke.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because problem? Coka cola or pepsi, best brands.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because Coke is better than Pepsi in a million ways

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because i mostly get coca cola 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## John McClane (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for not drinking other sodas. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because I drink other sodas, but Coke is my preference.

Actually...Coke Zero.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because I was talking to rovo89 (the developer of Xposed Framework) on XDA.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for jumping to OT....  :silly:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because this is OT.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for being Captain Obvious

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because i don't know him.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because IDK who you're talking about

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because The RoCk is human.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mexigga (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for unnecessary capitalization of letters in the middle of a name


----------



## n2d551 (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for being a grammar nazi 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because i don't know what do you mean by "grammar nazi".


----------



## John McClane (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for not knowing it. You take Grammar as in Grammar. 
And Nazi as to....  Well long explanation, Strict or something similar. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TeamMaverick (Oct 11, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not knowing it. You take Grammar as in Grammar.
> And Nazi as to....  Well long explanation, Strict or something similar.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a extremely over-sized signature and for being confused


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because now I'm confused

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 11, 2013)

TeamMaverick said:


> Banned for having *AN* extremely over-sized signature and for being confused*.*

Click to collapse



Banned because, this is being a _Grammar Nazi_. 
Talking about signatures huh! 



Android Pizza said:


> Banned because now I'm confused
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for the confusion.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 11, 2013)

banned because my signature contains off-forum content, not just mere off-topic


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for being off topic

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for being ontoppic in offtopic thread 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because off topic is on topic!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 11, 2013)

banned for telling me i'm off topic while in an off topic forum, therefore off off topic = on topic :good:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because it's always opposite day here

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned just because I don't know what you're talking about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TeamMaverick (Oct 12, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, this is being a _Grammar Nazi_.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out that mistake  (lol , I'm from Europe)


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (Oct 12, 2013)

TeamMaverick said:


> Banned for pointing out that mistake  (lol , I'm from Europe)

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smiley!


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 12, 2013)

LostPr0ph3t said:


> Banned for using a smiley!

Click to collapse



Banned for doing the same thing you banned for.

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## TeamMaverick (Oct 12, 2013)

gs.strider said:


> Banned for doing the same thing you banned for.
> 
> Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned: The Ban Hammer has spoken!

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




Quantuum4 said:


> Banned just because I don't know what you're talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing and for using a iPhone (just kidding, I am a Apple user too)


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 12, 2013)

TeamMaverick said:


> Banned: The Ban Hammer has spoken!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for kidding lol and Apple ftw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 12, 2013)

banned for getting your first 10p in offtopic


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned because l think you're saying 10 pounds.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RenzkiPH (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned For Being Kid...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned because you're using Galaxy Y GT-S5360 and calling me a kid but I'm 15 years old.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stratosk21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for not being a kid.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeamMaverick (Oct 12, 2013)

alexbrian21 said:


> Banned for not being a kid.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a non-kid...


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 12, 2013)

TeamMaverick said:


> Banned for banning a non-kid...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning non-kid banner

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TeamMaverick (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for banning a non-kid banner banner


----------



## deathviper (Oct 12, 2013)

ban for doing some insane activities


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 12, 2013)

deathviper said:


> ban for doing some insane activities

Click to collapse



Banned fo calling a banning a banner of a non-kid banner banner insane activity

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## TeamMaverick (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for... wait is this a infinite loop we got here?

Sent from my Grand X Pro using xda premium


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 12, 2013)

banned because yes. you should have seen a post of mine nearly a dozen pages ago, 4 rows of unnecessary mind-tricking

and by the way, if 10p is 10 pounds, maybe i should write 10P (it stands for 10 posts anyway)


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for...mind tricking???

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for changing the name again.

Sent from my MotoGP xD


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for only noticing it now

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned because he's always late

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned coz I finally found a new image to replace my old squirtle..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned....NOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 12, 2013)

banned because i think that in 2020 or so, there will be an announcement for Android 24.0 Pizza Pie


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned because I wish.

But Google names Android after sweets.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned coz why nooooo????

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned because your old one is a million times better 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for hating sweet
Ps. Android dev are hungry bastards, thats where the names come from :3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for using an iPhone

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for not using an iDevice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Oct 12, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned for not using an iDevice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned because iOS 7 copied android u know kanging others work can ban u 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for telling the truth lol. iOS 7 sucks imo. But Apple stopped signing iOS 6 and there's no way back.

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned...not even Jailbreak can take you back?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 12, 2013)

Evad3rs jailbreak team didn't release a jailbreak for iOS 7.0.2, but they're close to success. With jailbreak it is possible to downgrade. Custom firmware :3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free
Oh and banned


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Oct 12, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Evad3rs jailbreak team didn't release a jailbreak for iOS 7.0.2, but they're close to success. With jailbreak it is possible to downgrade. Custom firmware :3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free
> Oh and banned

Click to collapse



Banned because not using the phrase banned because keep it going if that come up my friends using iphones will go mad 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned. Also Evad3rs will release jailbreak when Apple releases iOS 7.0.3, which will happen estimately in a week. So chill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Oct 12, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned. Also Evad3rs will release jailbreak when Apple releases iOS 7.0.3, which will happen estimately in a week. So chill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned because buy a droid or nexus 5 and forget iPhone 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned. Android is terrible. iPhone is better although Android has more options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tofueatsbread (Oct 12, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Evad3rs jailbreak team didn't release a jailbreak for iOS 7.0.2, but they're close to success. With jailbreak it is possible to downgrade. Custom firmware :3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free
> Oh and banned

Click to collapse



Banned for apple stopped signing shsh blobs so downgrading might be impossible

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

teddytsen said:


> Banned for apple stopped signing shsh blobs so downgrading might be impossible
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned. With jailbreak you can get all SHSH blobs via Cydia. You just need jailbreak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because i do not consider iPhone as a phone, but an accessory. A status symbol. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned. You do realize Apple created the first smarthone that runs 64bit processor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mark manning (Oct 13, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned. You do realize Apple created the first smarthone that runs 64bit processor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't an apple site 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Oct 13, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Banned because this isn't an apple site
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you are right

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because it wasn't my fault starting the Apple dialogue. Also I'm just using the Apple iPhone. I'm not an Android hater or such.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## hanisod (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for using an iPhone 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for not using an iPhone lol. Also I'm not even using any of Apple's latest iPhones. I'm using the iPhone 4 which is made in 2010 and still ha latest software. I can truly compare it with Samsung's smartphones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned. You do realize Apple created the first smarthone that runs 64bit processor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't care. There is more than i look for a phone than it's processor. And i will never ever buy an apple device even though it will run 64bit, 128bit, 64820360bit, i simply do not care. I don't want to look like a social climber who brags that they have an iphone.


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned. Yes indeed you're right. Let's cut that now. I'm fine with my iDevice and your Android device. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned  because you all discussing about iphone 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

gorandroid said:


> Banned  because you all discussing about iphone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



Haha banned for getting in the discuss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because i respect your decision. Peace mate.


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because I don't know the reason for your ban 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

gorandroid said:


> Banned because I don't know the reason for your ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know the reason either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gorandroid (Oct 13, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned because I don't know the reason either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



And I ban you too for the same reason xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## ak070 (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for banning everyone. Because OP says ban just TPAY.


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned. Huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tofueatsbread (Oct 13, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned. Huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse




Banned for you 'Huh?'-ed






Quantuum4 said:


> Banned. With jailbreak you can get all SHSH blobs via Cydia. You just need jailbreak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse




... Stop signing not stop providing






Quantuum4 said:


> Banned. You do realize Apple created the first smarthone that runs 64bit processor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Its samsung's (CMIIW)

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

teddytsen said:


> Banned for you 'Huh?'-ed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned, no you can't get iOS 6 SHSH blobs if you're not on iOS 6. There is a way via Cydia from iOS 7 for example but there's no jailbreak yet.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tofueatsbread (Oct 13, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned, no you can't get iOS 6 SHSH blobs if you're not on iOS 6. There is a way via Cydia from iOS 7 for example but there's no jailbreak yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for i jailbroke before(presently on ios 6, evasion jb) and i know how to save shsh blobs (tinyumbrella)

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

teddytsen said:


> Banned for i jailbroke before(presently on ios 6, evasion jb) and i know how to save shsh blobs (tinyumbrella)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160

Click to collapse



Banned. There is no way to get back from iOS 7 to iOS 6 without SHSH blobs. There is a way but you need to jailbreak iOS 7 which is impossible atm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tofueatsbread (Oct 13, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned. There is no way to get back from iOS 7 to iOS 6 without SHSH blobs. There is a way but you need to jailbreak iOS 7 which is impossible atm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned because ish**** might not work either

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

teddytsen said:


> Banned because ish**** might not work either
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160

Click to collapse



:sly: Banned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tofueatsbread (Oct 13, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> :sly: Banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned for now i checked you can downgrade to (and maybe only) ios 6.1.2 or 6.1.3

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

teddytsen said:


> Banned for now i checked you can downgrade to (and maybe only) ios 6.1.2 or 6.1.3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160

Click to collapse



Of course you can but you need SHSH blobs! You can't get them from iOS 7 because you need jailbreak. Also give me the link. Banned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for still talking about iphone stuffs. I'm gonna report you for starting OT. Haha!


----------



## tofueatsbread (Oct 13, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Of course you can but you need SHSH blobs! You can't get them from iOS 7 because you need jailbreak. Also give me the link. Banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



I downgraded with these tools, tinyumbrella, ifaith and itunes before(from ios 6-5.1.1, with a touch 4g)

Sent from my GT-I8160

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




gelo01 said:


> Banned for still talking about iphone stuffs. I'm gonna report you for starting OT. Haha!

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to report me when i was about to stop XD

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned for still talking about iphone stuffs. I'm gonna report you for starting OT. Haha!

Click to collapse










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TeamMaverick (Oct 13, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned for... My fellow Americans!


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for this and that

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for all the iNonsense going on in this thread

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

Firely said:


> Banned becouse  google  homepage removed his top black bar and made a wannabe ios7 looks liek

Click to collapse



Haha banned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 13, 2013)

banned for using 8 words in your signature


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned for using 8 words in your signature

Click to collapse



 Banned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 13, 2013)

banned for ing :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

Battlefield ban tank is taking flag tpam :tank:


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because I felt like it.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## tomzefi (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because I am next. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because i don't know if your avatar is legit.


----------



## toskabab (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because I who cares just enjoy the eye candy


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for enjoying candies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 14, 2013)

iBan you from the powers vested in me 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## toskabab (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for wearing a vest


----------



## ak070 (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for a bump. (Last post 2hrs ago)


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 14, 2013)

banned because you bumped too and for causing me to bump


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because I had bumped this thread.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because the bump didn't work

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 14, 2013)

banned because it did


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for stating the obvious... ?

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## ak070 (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because I lol'd!


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because at first glance, i thought your avatar says "PUKE".


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because I felt like it

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because BANSTA BAN BAN BAAAAAAAN BAN F"CKER BANBAN BAAAAAAAAAAAN BANBANBANBANBAN BAAAÄN
......
..
. ban...


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ak070 (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because you were having a melody in your mind while posting this.


----------



## frostysnowman3567 (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for saying hi

Sent from my DLX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rektroid (Oct 14, 2013)

BansataGram

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




frostysnowman3567 said:


> Banned for saying hi
> 
> Sent from my DLX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse











ak070 said:


> Banned because you were having a melody in your mind while posting this.

Click to collapse











domini99 said:


> Banned because BANSTA BAN BAN BAAAAAAAN BAN F"CKER BANBAN BAAAAAAAAAAAN BANBANBANBANBAN BAAAÄN
> ......
> ..
> . ban...
> ...

Click to collapse





U got banned


Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## frostysnowman3567 (Oct 14, 2013)

Disregard previous. Banned for hating on his melodic thinking

Sent from my DLX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for changing your previous ban.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 14, 2013)

ban-zai :silly:


----------



## Axmezx (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because i heard you like bans :>


----------



## Stereo8 (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because there's no OmniROM build for grouper and my PC sucks so I can't build it myself.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 14, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Banned because there's no OmniROM build for grouper and my PC sucks so I can't build it myself.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



Banned because shure you can, but it will only take a week.. 

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
_Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_


----------



## ak070 (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for having 999 posts.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for talking about upside down Satan.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## nerven (Oct 14, 2013)

banned for having too many colors per mm2 in he's signature.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for spamming to get into a Dev thread 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for banning while i was asleep

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for sleeping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stereo8 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned for sleeping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned for discriminating sleepers... I just woke up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because you made me hungry with your avatar.


----------



## south956 (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because I need to release on someone about my thread being locked and links deleted









For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for posting warez sites.


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 15, 2013)

randohb3 said:


> I wasn't calling anyone out.

Click to collapse



Banned for posting images.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## UmairAhmad (Oct 15, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned for posting images.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned for not posing images 

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for the same reason!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for the same reason again

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for looping it!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making me think of cereal

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because "They're Great!!!!"  NOT.

Also, banned for being hungry.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned. I was thinking of a different cereal 

Edit: Banned again, because I sent you a PM.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## south956 (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for seeing u here too








For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for seeing people with one eye open

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because one of my eyes hurts. I'm keeping it closed.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hans95 (Oct 15, 2013)

I banned you because you eat banana LOL


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

banned becaus i couldnt find this thread for a while.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because u mad

Inviato dal mio Nexus 7 con Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because
@noob IT'S A PIZZA! REALLY???!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because u worse than mad

Inviato dal mio Nexus 7 con Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 15, 2013)

banned because i'm rotating :silly:


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

banned cuz your avatar gives me the creeps...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because your avatar gives me the lulz.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

banned cuz your avatar is too healthy...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned cuz your avatar is too healthy...

Click to collapse



Banned for promoting health.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because your username spelled bbq wrong 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because your username spelled bbq wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm perfectly literate and had zero intention of having my username be relevant to BBQ'ing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

MBQ_ said:


> Banned because I'm perfectly literate and had zero intention of having my username be relevant to BBQ'ing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because lol okay


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because lol okay
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



BANNED FOR LACKING LOGIC IN YOUR BANISHMENT OF ME 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because logics are not required in my life 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because logics are not required in my life
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Banned because you nullified any sort of meaning in your life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

MBQ_ said:


> Banned because you nullified any sort of meaning in your life.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because care.exe has stopped working


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for running .exe files without checking them first.  "It can haz malicious code" :silly:


----------



## Pator57 (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned everyone to speak english 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because, we aren't speaking English.  We're typing in English.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for typing in English 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for typing in English aswel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for sending it with your iPhone & Tapatalk.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not reading my PM 

Edit: Banned because you did 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not checking your PMs first.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because I am a very silly little pizza.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 15, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for sending it with your iPhone & Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for using an iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for calling pizza "names"


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for banning him instead of me, and banned for using an iPhone.

Edit: Banned for ninja'ing me

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for hitting F5 many times!!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because I'm on my phone.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for banning him instead of me, and banned for using an iPhone.
> 
> Edit: Banned for ninja'ing me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using an RL name as nickname.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned for using an RL name as nickname.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46119588

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for skipping posts. 

And for editing.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for skipping posts

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks.
But.

Banned for the lack of originality, duplicating my post. :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks.
But.

Banned for the lack of originality, duplicating my post. :silly:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmm..  Wise Guy eh!

Banned!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for banning a wise guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because care.exe has stopped working
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Banned because you're still using Windows.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for banning the guy who banned a wise guy.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for banning the guy who banned a wise guy.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because redundancy 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because that's a relative term

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 15, 2013)

banned because strangely i'm not involved in this redundant cycle of randomness
random is the key!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned... The key to what?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 15, 2013)

BANNED for not being a Linux user. :laugh:


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

apt-get ban.tar 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

C:/users/AndroidPizza/ban.exe

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 15, 2013)

Fail. Banned for not running it with administrative privileges. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

banned for caring about that stuff.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

sudo apt-get install BAN_gmaster1.deb
password: ******
BAN_gmaster1 installed
BANNED!


----------



## Zololosha (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for using Debian

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for /dev/null


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 16, 2013)

exec /sbin/ban --user paulsonmcreilly --reason autodetect

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

C:\cd ban
C:\BAN\*.ban

*.ban unknown command or file name.

Ban the banning banners!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because I am hungry. I think I'll go eat something.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for not eating first. This thread will consume you.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because I will consume this thread!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because I'm not feeling well

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because this is not your neighbor pharmacy. :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for using an emoticon that doesn't work on Tapatalk.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for not supporting the XDA App. :silly:  Here goes your emoticons.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because the XDA app sucks.
It's literally an XDA only Tapatalk.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 16, 2013)

banned because tapatalk never talks 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because No logcat, no support.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 16, 2013)

banned because logcat was made with headaches in mind


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for such a Paaaaain!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for a painful post

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for your painful post.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for confusing me

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for confusing others. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because you're obviously confused.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for being the Con-Fusion master. 
See what I did there?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because I saw what you did there. And banned because that was very cheesy.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for the double ban on a single ban post. And also for the cheeeeesyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for stretching a word

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because its not a word, is excel with access.  :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for going offline

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for lurking my profile.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because I'm confused again.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because its working! Bwahahahahahahahaha! :cyclops:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for laughing like a lunatic

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for not laughing like a maniac...  Where's your humor.

Insert your _Maniacal Laugh_ here.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because I will *never* give in!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I will *never* give in!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



banned for smiling!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for posting in almost every Off-Topic thread I subscribed recently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for subscribing to OT 

Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME /


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because death closes all

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for not banning me in a noble manner.

Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME /


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for not having any thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because thanks are meaningless.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh hai dere! Ban you to give it a meaning. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because thanks are STILL meaningless.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for finding no meaning in thanks

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks but no thanks. Ban Away. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because I would thank you, but there's no thanks in OT.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because i cant get any sleep. Thats why i random start banning people

~ took only 20018499295 times to rewrite this post without typos.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nexus⁴ever (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because i wanna have my Nexus 5 now  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nexus⁴ever said:


> Banned because i wanna have my Nexus 5 now
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because I want your Nexus 4.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for not buying one yourself.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 17, 2013)

banned for mentioning money


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for a SCARY AVATAR!!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for making your DROID eat a pizza

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned for mentioning money

Click to collapse



Banned for changing your avatar and making me look like a wimp.







adidas007 said:


> Banned for making your DROID eat a pizza
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for a colorful avatar

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for talking about AVATAR!!!!
James Cameron is sad. :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because I agree.

I hate that movie.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for hating movies.

Loner!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because I hate the term "loner"

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for so much Hate!!!!

Cool down man, you'll get wrinkles!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because you can't get wrinkles from typing posts

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Correct. But you'll get wrinkles for being grumpy......  :silly:

Oh! Almost forgot.

Banned.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for making me smile IRL 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because you found the cure for anti-wrinkles.

And no, it's not Saint Yves!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned...Saint Who?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

The Oily Skin Cream for supposedly Anti-Wrinkles!!!!!!

Meh!

Banned for not searching it! Click Me


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because you spelled it wrong!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Uhhhh!!! So you did search for it?  Or was it my linky linky?

Big Bada Ban!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because you misspelled it in your linky

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Good!!!!!  

_Your_ almost a _Grammer_ Nazi! :silly:
^^^This. And....     ^^^^This!  lol <- and this drowning dude.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Good!!!!!
> 
> _Your_ almost a _Grammer_ Nazi! :silly:
> ^^^This. and     ^^^^This!  lol <- and this drowning dude.

Click to collapse



Banned because you DIDN'T BAN!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because I didn't Ban....

Y U

Ungrateful membah!!!!!!!!!      :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because I didn't Ban....
> 
> Why you
> 
> Ungrateful member!!!!!!!!!      :silly:

Click to collapse



FTFY, and banned.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because your Hate resurface!!!!!!

_*Teh Wrinkles!*_ 

NO swearing Pliz!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned...what??? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Let me correct it then.


Why so MUCH HATE!!!!!!!!!!       

Allow me to Ban you before you criticize my banning skills! :victory:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for an entire page of you and I.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Indeed!

Banned because this is now our Thread!

It has being Taken.


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned to reclaim what lawfully belongs to everyone

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for breaking our streak!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because I agree :banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I agree :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not noticing that his post number is so symmetric in so many ways 

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for typing your post inside my quote.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for having a syntax error!


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for posting before i could edit

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for the need of editing!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because I have a Screenshot



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Curiousn00b (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for stalking.

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because this isn't the Image Thread! 

Background downloading huh? :cyclops:


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for reminding me about McDonald's 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ZipMaker (Oct 17, 2013)

you're banned because i need 10 posts!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 17, 2013)

ZipMaker said:


> you're banned because i need 10 posts!

Click to collapse



You're banned because you don't make good zips

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

ZipMaker said:


> you're banned because i need 10 posts!

Click to collapse



Banned because you should get your ten posts elsewhere.

Try actually contributing to the forum.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you should get your ten posts elsewhere.
> 
> Try actually contributing to the forum.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being the good guy. 
And Banned for not checking your notifications.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for spotting a good guy 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for fancy microsoft avatar

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for a confusing avatar

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for banning him 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned.
DUH

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

TPAM have won a Ban gift card for a long period of time. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned... Yay! A free gift card! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for not looking at your notifications.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 17, 2013)

banned for banning for not checking notifications. What if he can't click the notifications dropdown? :silly:
and because now i'm a smiling Pain :victory:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because IDK what John is talking about.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for being a 1 topping pizza.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for having a username which contains Suicide 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for banning the wrong user. 

Suicide is the side effect I give.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned coz I can't stop playing pokemon and try other games. 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because you haven't catch em all!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because I have caught em all 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because....

Pics or didn't happen. :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because I slacked off

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because you caught me lying 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for lying.
Pokemon are serious business!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for calling pokemon a business 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for reminding me of shoes

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 17, 2013)

banned for the typo in your signature


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because there are NO typos in my signature.

At least that I know of...care to point it out?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because there's a typo on your gif which says thead instead of thread.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because oh, okay 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for being Okay with it!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because I didn't make it.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for not making your own sig

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because I DID

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because you know i meant your sig gif in which case you either lied and created it or are lying when saying that you did  :sly:

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for a bunch of jumbled words

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for a bunch of neatly organized words... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for opposites 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for banning the opposite 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because opposites are FUN

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for mentioning fun

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because now you mentioned it

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because you didn't... ?

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for making lulz

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned cause soon I'll have a nextlé5 in my hands

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned...you enjoy that 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned cause yes I did...:thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I haven't been here for a while 

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for the lulz

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## kangerX (Oct 18, 2013)

Bannee cause no lulz 

sent from state where marijuana is NOT illegal ! now Free


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned "for Free"... 



53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for promoting Tapatalk which is now avaliable for 100% free.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned at an acceptional price of $5.99

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because that's not an _*exceptional*_ price.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because prices are high as hell here in Italy

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because xda premium 4 is better than tapatalk 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lex02 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because the signature is too big!


----------



## JG (Oct 18, 2013)

Lex02 said:


> Banned because the signature is too big!

Click to collapse



Banned because your too new to do anything ,but post on useless stuff! but be patient..


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because is: You're!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for being grammar nazi

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for loving yourself 

PRESIDENT & CEO at HYPERION 9 INC.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for hating yourself

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for hating yourself
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a chef hat in your avatar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for having an empty grill in your avatar. :silly:


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for stalking his avatar

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for vignetting yours!  

Or is it SIMON!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned for having a chef hat in your avatar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



You must be thinking of my old one...
Banned.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for skipping me!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I was too lazy to multi quote

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for being lazy. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because you know you are too 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because some amount of laziness is necessary

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because.... "Hard Work, Dedication"


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because you forgot to mention determination 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for being so determined!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because that means NOTHING

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I'm determined 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because you shouldn't be.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I'm. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for the modesty!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for calling me modest 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because modesty means nothing

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for your NOTHING means NOTHING rampage.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

BANNED BECAUSE THAT MEANS NOTHING!!!!! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

See, there you go. Banned for not giving meaning to it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for asking for meaning 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for the same

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned, because I'm not asking for a meaning. He's not giving a meaning to it!!!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for playing the meaning game 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned, because I don't know what you mean! :victory:


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for being clueless!?

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned Cuz the thread says

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
sent from legoice s4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for being obvious

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for calling the magnificent Captain Jack Sparrow obvious!

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## JG (Oct 18, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for calling the magnificent Captain Jack Sparrow obvious!
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



banned because all those numbers confuse me!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because this thread is too active

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because this thread is too active
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for eating yourself.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because speaking da troof is @gmaster1's job.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because speaking da troof is @gmaster1's job.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for posting many times

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
sent from legoice s4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for noticing

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

banned for the sake of the banana plant :silly: :what: :stoned:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 18, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned for the sake of the banana plant :silly: :what: :stoned:

Click to collapse



banned for confusing me with a banana plant.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for being a member of Anonymous

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

K-JACKS said:


> banned for confusing me with a banana plant.

Click to collapse



Banned Cuz I got scared of ur avatar

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
sent from legoice s4


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for fear of pictures... Some captain you are...

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for having an awesome phone

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for banning the person above u

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
sent from legoice s4


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for Capitan ninja...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because your inbound rules keep failing.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned cause I don't post much...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because it'll grow on you!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for saying the truth

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
sent from legoice s4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

BANNED FOR ASKING FOR THANKS.

Really...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for not understanding that its a signature

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
sent from legoice s4


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because there's something wrong with your letters. They seem a bit huge!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking I'm an idiot.

I know it's your signature, but you shouldn't beg for thanks

Edit: BANNED FOR NINJA'ING ME

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for making me change my signature

sent from legoice s4


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for screaming at Jack.

Savvy!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for making me smile

sent from legoice s4


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Aye Aye!

Ban......


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for talking like a pirate 

sent from legoice s4


----------



## Einwod (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I just banned you.  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for giving a valid reason

sent from legoice s4


----------



## JG (Oct 18, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned for giving a valid reason
> 
> sent from legoice s4

Click to collapse



Banned because part of my name is in yours

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




Einwod said:


> Banned because I just banned you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



band for too may eyelets in your fruity shoe.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for not writing the spelling of "many" correctly

sent from legoice s4


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 18, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned for not writing the spelling of "many" correctly
> 
> sent from legoice s4

Click to collapse



Banned for correcting him xD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I OWN this thread

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because you don't. It's @husam666 thread. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because you tagged @husam666

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 18, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you don't. It's @husam666 thread.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



banned because I seen die hard too many times..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I prefer Die Hard 2

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I prefer Die Hard 4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MaxFTW (Oct 18, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned because I prefer Die Hard 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned coz you are using an iPhone
Seriously, how dare you...

== Sent from my CarbonMako ?? ==


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because he just doesn't understand.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for calling him dumb

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for lying.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for bullying him!

Die Hard with a Vengeance FTW!


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because my last post got banned


(Wait, what? Ban-ception  )


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I'm not a bully


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because your nickname made me hungry and I now have to order pizza


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I get that a lot 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for getting that a lot

sent from legoice s4


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 18, 2013)

banned for getting it too much

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for being a potayto

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> banned for getting it too much
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



banned for getting what to much?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm banning the f"ck out of you >=D
Problem?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Einwod (Oct 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm banning the f"ck out of you >=D
> Problem?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for bad language and using asterixes instead of proper letters. BANNED!!!!!!!!  :silly:


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I can't ban you all while I'm clean flashing... ?

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

banned for having hex in your signature and a ghost emoticon in your post


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 18, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> banned for having hex in your signature and a ghost emoticon in your post

Click to collapse



Banned because that was a slime...
Do you even Dragon Quest bro?

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because IDK what Dragon Quest is

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because the pizza I ordered was too big and now I'm full


----------



## wbchristmas (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for being a glutton

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for not sharing...

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## vigoos (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for spamming

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for complaining 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because it's Friday


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because TGIF!

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because I didn't understand 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hopsin4444 (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for not having a nose 

Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 19, 2013)

Eh? Banned for having only 4 senses!

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for being Custom
Hope that hospitals do not have samsung employees as doctors

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for using the name samsung

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for using adidas in username

sent from legoice s4


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for act of piracy!
Drink up me hearties yo ho!


----------



## JG (Oct 19, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned for act of piracy!
> Drink up me hearties yo ho!

Click to collapse



banned for being a ho!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 19, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned for being a ho!

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing it out

Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JG (Oct 19, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned for pointing it out
> 
> Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because it isn't polite to point


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned Cuz I wanted to..

Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because I needed to ?

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because I needed to ?
> 
> Sent From The Third Nexus

Click to collapse



Banned for smiley that iphone recognizes as system smiley







Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for nailing everything

Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned for nailing everything
> 
> Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i really do.
Look:








Replacing battery, nailed it 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for smiley that iphone recognizes as system smiley
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using an iphone!!

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned for using an iphone!!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because ikr.
I see you're using a galaxy mini.
I have that phone too.
But its way too slow.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for having a very long signature

Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 19, 2013)

banned for having no signature other than that of tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for having no signature at all

Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because you didn't have signatures 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned Cuz now I have 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm tired

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 19, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned for having a very long signature
> 
> Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being the second person here saying this xD

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because i'm the third 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for pure evil

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned Cuz now I'm out of reasons

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because you should get reasons 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because reasons aren't easy to find

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because reasons aren't easy to find
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



banned because I can find reasons..

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------




kjax said:


> banned because I can find reasons..

Click to collapse



banned myself because I have a reason


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because i hate your avatar

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## JG (Oct 19, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because i hate your avatar
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _

Click to collapse



banned becuase your name is razor and your avatar is in need of a shave!


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 19, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned becuase your name is razor and your avatar is in need of a shave!

Click to collapse



Ha ha ha .. banned for being smart

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 19, 2013)

banned for not laughing genuinely, you should laugh :insane rant: YOU MUST LAUGH!!!


----------



## Einwod (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm having a beer.  :beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned Cuz I'm having too:beer::beer:

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for "having too"

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ban.exe Syntax incorrect
Usage:
Ban.exe [person] [reason]

C:\Program files (x86)\Banner\
>Dir
Ban.exe
Ban.dll
>Ban.exe Android Pizza for using the ban.exe wrong 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for wtf ban.exe?!!

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for saying Wtf

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 19, 2013)

R/banned 

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned Cuz I didn't understand u

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ban.exe Syntax incorrect
> Usage:
> Ban.exe [person] [reason]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Domini!


I ban jack for being offline

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi Domini!
> 
> 
> I ban jack for being offline
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for saying hi to a certain user only! ban you for banning jack


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for banning me

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for banning someone else for banning them


----------



## Rippey574 (Oct 19, 2013)

Van for not having a copyrighted avitar.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm so baked 

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for being baked.
(Here's your chance to go get a Twix bar...or 3!)


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because Kit Kats are better.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for not suggesting Snickers


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 20, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Banned for not suggesting Snickers

Click to collapse



Banned because batman said so

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for pulling that out of a hat.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned cause I'm drunk and I want to eat pizza...

Android Pizza :sly:

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for pulling that out of a hat.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse




banned because batman wears no hats






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I'm drunk and I want to eat pizza...
> 
> Android Pizza :sly:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Banned because i've seen this ban too many times


[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because people who are drunk and want pizza don't care about being banned.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for being correct.

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 20, 2013)

Can't ban you boss 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for not being able to ban him 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for banning my good friend :sly:

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 20, 2013)

Still won't ban you :beer:

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because I am no longer baked 

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for being sober


----------



## south956 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned cuz I thoughted u saided cuz of beer,









For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because ????

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because ???=?…



53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## JG (Oct 20, 2013)

banned because ��+��+��=�� �� ��


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for quoting

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for wearing green glasses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JG (Oct 20, 2013)

banned for using an iphone on xda


----------



## domini99 (Oct 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi Domini!
> 
> 
> I ban jack for being offline
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to say hi while i was sleeping 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for sleeping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for sticking out ur tounge

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using a Disney Character name a username 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because your dp is burning 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using 007 in username

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for reading my username 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because it's impossible not to

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for changing ur profile pic

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Oct 20, 2013)

+1 banned for changing an avatar that has been burnt in my head by your many of  amount of posts over the months :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for being avatar judges

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for judging judges


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for thinking that judges can't be judged

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using the word judge 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using the same word in your post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because - fun fact, my avatar is the singer of Nyan Cat 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for being illogical 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because that's not true ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because your fact isn't fun.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for being mean to Momo 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar! Eww we want the pizzadroid back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for commenting on his avatar 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using a movie name

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Banned for changing your avatar! Eww we want the pizzadroid back!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Banned because MOMO IS AWESOME!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for not following the rule. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because I don't care, he made me mad :banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for not caring


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for caring

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 20, 2013)

banned because no one cares!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for being mad 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because everyone is mad 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using mako.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because I ninja'd you

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 20, 2013)

Damnnnnnnnnnn
sudo apt-get install pizzabaker
.............
Installed........
pizzabaker -c Android Pizza
Cooking...
Done 

^Thats the reason why i ban you.^

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for making fun of my name

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for having a funny username 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Touché. Banned.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using é 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because you did too.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for having a kawaii avatar, but not as kawaii as mine >:3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned...we'll see about that >

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because I mistook you're avatar as an anime girl earlier.. remember?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned Cuz ders fire in ur username

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

I ban both of you for getting ninja'd.



Edit: Microscopic screenshot. Oops.


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned...we'll see about that >
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse




Banned ...










Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned Cuz ders fire in ur username
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



Banned cause Fail.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for dual banning 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned cause I can.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 20, 2013)

banned because you think you can but,you really can`t


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 20, 2013)

banned because


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using google drive xD

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5570 mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## Olivier (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using a random Samsung device

Gesendet von meinem Odys Chrono mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## legend221 (Oct 20, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned for using a random Samsung device
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Odys Chrono mit Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned for being a DJ








Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for being a legend

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for banning a legend

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for having a super creepy avatar.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for having a avatar

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 21, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned for having a avatar
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong grammar.


----------



## JG (Oct 21, 2013)

banned for quoting the guy above you!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for not quoting

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 21, 2013)

BANNED for lack of sun tan.


----------



## JG (Oct 21, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned for not quoting
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



banned for grinning too much!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 21, 2013)

BANNED for grinning a scary look


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for using a year in username

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for using a tongue smiley


----------



## JG (Oct 21, 2013)

banned for the no avatar ban!!


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for being 'Anonymous'.


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for being a "cornered fox"...
(Crosses fingers in hopes someone gets the reference...)

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because i totally get it. Of course, who can possibly not know gray fox..


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned Cuz us usernames first two letters r pronounced as "gay"

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because when I get sad I toke up

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because get sad

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because thanks brother I love toking 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sharary (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because i get it


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for getting it.
Just Do et!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for writing wrong spelling of 'it'

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because it was intended to be like DAT!!!!!!

m8te. :silly:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 21, 2013)

banned because you Just Did It
and because your signature fills my screen top to bottom

EDIT: goddamn... outrun again


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because you've been outrun-ed!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Just like that??????   

You just got an extra Ban for your lack of expression, and your 10char!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for giving me an extra ban

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because.......

STOP Whining! (in Arnold's Voice)


----------



## xharoonx (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because I want to reply 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because.......
> 
> STOP Whining! (in Arnold's Voice)

Click to collapse



Banned because I heard it in Arnold's voice 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because I don't like Arnolds voice 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because.....

He's not Detective John Kimble.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because email has nothing to do with Arnold

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because Gmail is the best email provider 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because you don't look like a pizza anymore.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because that's Momone Momo. She is the singer in Nyan Cat!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because I want Hatsune Miku..

(Leva's Polka) lol :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Unbanned for embedding the video.   Thanks.

But banned to stay on topic in off topic.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because off topic is an oxymoron

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for Oxy-naming things.

Are u a pitchman? Lol


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because idk what that means

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because those are the guys that sells the Greatest Inventions, for those who watch the As Seen on TV ads. 

http://www.asseenontvvideo.com/PitchMen.html


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because...oh.




        HI, BILLY MAYS HERE
    


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because..

Exactly. 
May Rest In Peace, Billy Mays and his Oxy Clean ads.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for using because 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned. You did too.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned coz that avatar makes you look worse than a brony 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned cuz I love ur avatar's character
Very awesome actor...

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because I dislike Johnny Depp

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for disliking others. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because you don't like johnny Depp 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I dislike Johnny Depp
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for disliking the awesome magnificent Johnny Depp who in his all movie is in a whole new different avatar.

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because blood is coming out of your chest. 

Kick harder. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for not calling medical support 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because you reply to this thread to much, but then I realized I do to hahaha it's fun banning people! ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for calling banning funny. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because I'm climbing a ladder everyday.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 21, 2013)

banned because I am sitting at home right now because I fell off a ladder!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for falling off a ladder 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because, 1 step at the time. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## furiouskid (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for cutting down his ladder's step.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned cuz I take 2 steps at a time 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for cheating at ladder climbing. :silly:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for something that's impossible

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because it's not!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for using the name of a person who's most famous for saying "Yipee kai yay, m0+h3rfu¢k3r."


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because.... You jelly?????

 :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because I'm peanut butter

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because I thought you were a pizza!!!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 21, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because.... You jelly?????
> 
> :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I'm jelly







John McClane said:


> Banned because I thought you were a pizza!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 21, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Banned for thinking I'm jelly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for double banning the same person

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for double banning


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned for double bandannas and bananas  
say that fast!!


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because it's so f***in' easy. Not even eligible to be a tongue twister.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for using the f word 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned for not repeating it:good:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because I am not hungry

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because you are not hungry.


----------



## syahazu (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned banned banned

Banned from my banned E15i using banned ban


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned for 6 banned bans


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned cuz ur username is confusing

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Andromeduh (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because you are a pirate!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned cuz I like being pirate 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 22, 2013)

Banner because you like being a pirate 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tomzefi (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned kuz pirates are dead 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because pirates are better than ninjas


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned because ur username reminds me of pirates ie. skull n cross-b0neZ 


@Capt pirate guy  _CaptainJackSparrow_   it is pronounced Kay-Jacks (kjax)


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because you're almost right, that you had to explain how to correctly pronounce your user name, for having a cool avatar, and for making me look away from a Top Gear rugby game to type all of this!


----------



## TJSteveMX (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned all you guys because made me ban for first time in xda, have me subscribe to another cool off topic thread and because you guys are awesome!!..... And I hate that! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomzefi (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned. Now its your second time 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TJSteveMX (Oct 22, 2013)

tomzefi said:


> Banned. Now its your second time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned. Because I hate you more now and I can't sleep because I've been banned! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned for staying past your bedtime! and also for hating people


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because I'm listening to tamale

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for listening to Hispanic foods... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because 
(•_•) ( •_•)>⌐■-■ (⌐■_■) 
deal with it

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned because I tried , but cant figure out what i am supposed to be dealing with..


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for dealing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Good Morning Ban to whoever read this or quote me!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 22, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Good Morning Ban to whoever read this or quote me!

Click to collapse



Good morning 

Banned! Because ponies rock

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because ponies and rocks are 2 different things. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned cuz ponies doesn't

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because it's evening in India 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for living in India

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for the same

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned because it is 7:18 in chicago,il


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for not dealing with my annoying little brother (who might may not exist in a few minutes...)

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because no one understood!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned coz I didn't understand why you banned him 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned for banning everyone with troublemaker brothers (i believe that is what that post 3 up referring to)


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned cuz I also didn't

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned for posting  exactly at the same time as me..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for a sad Guy Fawkes in a hoodie

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Page Late Ban, for making me edit my previous post.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for editing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for not using the dot(*.*) at the end of the sentence. 
Punctuation Marks: Not that hard to type it, nor unable to find!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for giving advice

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for making me wanna go to Disney World

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for not taking his advice.   (punctuation -- period ).


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for using it correctly. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for noticing, I am paying attention to you!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Sent From Sitting on the Toilet!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2013)

BANNED CAUSE TODAY IS THE INTERNATIONAL CAPS LOCK DAY .
HAPPY CAPS LOCK DAY. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because it's not about paying attention, it's GRAMMAR 101!..............      :victory:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for not addressing the person above you.


----------



## mellax (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for been picky


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for trying to get 10 posts


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for being harsh....  :silly: 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because he wasn't.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned because it is cheating to get 10 post this way.


----------



## mellax (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for banning wrong person  10 posts! Back to kernel thread.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

mellax said:


> Banned for banning wrong person  10 posts! Back to kernel thread.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a downright noob :banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned for banging your head 893 posts ..long way to go mister 10 posts


----------



## AndrolinRoot (Oct 22, 2013)

banned for writing more than one time.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for incorrect use of of CENTER alignment on your signature.


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned because I didnt write -->  more than <-- and for pan handling for new phone!!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned! You've been outrun-ed!!!!!! By Me. :silly:


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned because you posted quicker than me!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Bwahahahahahahahahaha.


Ban Ban Ban....


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned because Bruce Willis is cool!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because, he's not Cool. He's Awesome..  :victory:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because NOOOOOO

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned because He was awesome as far back as the 80s tv show moonlighting ..anyone remember that while you are banning me for remembering?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for making too many posts.

I will become #1!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned because by the looks of it you are the king of too many posts.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for pointing out the fact

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for pointing pirate dude.:silly:


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because, you need to be ahead of me first, before being number 1. Booooo.  :silly:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for slacking off. Thanks! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned to you and all the slackers!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because he's offline 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because it's an illusion......  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because I got DARN EVIDENCE THIS TIME!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for posting ss

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for making no sense whatsoever.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because it's 'Shopped.....   Stop editing screenshots! 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because I knew that was coming.

I'LL GET YOUUUUU :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because you knew and Failed! 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned because I am on-line but it shows i am not weird .whooops there we go!!!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

It shows that you're not weird... That my man, is really weird.

Weird Ban coming through! 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for calling him weird. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because I missed some posts

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for missing spots.... I mean posts!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for being naaaaastttttyyyy

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because, thanks to you I gained another step at the ladder!!! Yay! :victory: :victory: :victory:

So much _WIN_.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because...





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because Star Wars is awesome, and....

O_O

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned for wearing a sleeping bag while walking.or a beer case


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because John is offline again

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## kyliansunn (Oct 22, 2013)

I cant believe this thread has almost 6k posts...


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

banned because I cant believe you didnt follow the rules of the thread and that you only have 8 posts


----------



## Einwod (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because you can't read. He has 7 posts.


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because when he replied to my post ban it would be 8 thus making th amount correct but he didnt you did :silly:


----------



## TJSteveMX (Oct 23, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned because when he replied to my post ban it would be 8 thus making th amount correct but he didnt you did :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because you let them took out your photo. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because he's a hypocrite. He didn't follow the rules, and he's telling others to follow the rules!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## TJSteveMX (Oct 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because he's a hypocrite. He didn't follow the rules, and he's telling others to follow the rules!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You banned because y banned before and moderators erase my ban! 
Btw ban the moderator too lol! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because the moderator is just doing his job 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Johnnyhacktivist (Oct 23, 2013)

*Twilight Zone*

Hello all,

New to the forum, I live on the Gold Coast QLD Australia.
I have been repairing phone hardware for a while, now I want to learn about the software side of things.

I'm finding it very difficult to get started, I have a few tools like Dolphin Clip, ATF Nitro, Octopus Box, but information on how to properly connect the phones to these devices is hard to find.

I'm very keen to get into this, and I would be very grateful to anybody that can provide me with helpful information on flashing/repairing etc. I may even be able to offer payment for valuable advice.

I look forward to talking to you.......or maybe I don't because I'm banned now?

Johnny


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

WUUUUUUUT? 


Either way, Be Banned.... 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned.

That guy must be in the wrong thread 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned becuase I did not no that picture was bad .I had it as my avatar for 1-1/2 months back in January and was never an issue.interesting


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because that's really strange 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because all it is is a cartoon character from cartoon network assey mcgee look it up!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for calling this cartoon character 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for being silly .   :silly:


----------



## diegovic (Oct 23, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned for being silly .   :silly:

Click to collapse



banned for showing your tongue


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for looking like flash gorden or whomever!


----------



## diegovic (Oct 23, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned for looking like flash gorden or whomever!

Click to collapse



Banned for judging my body. Not fat, only strong


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for judging.


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for one wicked a** Avatar


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks. That's my "pre-morning coffee" look.

...and banned for noticing. :thumbup:


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for saying thanks ! Not many people say that anymore..Thanks to you too.


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for thanking in an off-topic thread.


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned just because there is no button .Doesn't mean you cant thank someone.


----------



## TJSteveMX (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for been so thankful. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because I bet your a chargers fan!


----------



## TJSteveMX (Oct 23, 2013)

Lmao! Banned for read my info... Mr BLOCKED 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for living in San Diego, but most likely being a Bengals fan!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for confusing me ..Mr blocked I dont understand..silly it says under your avatar you are from SanDiego therefore assume you a charger,padres fan .what Mr.blocked mean..


----------



## TJSteveMX (Oct 23, 2013)

Means that I read your info too and it says BLOCKED on almost everything so, banned for not being so smart, and @b0neZ ban you because I really am a Chargers fan. Lol! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for thinking Chiefs is spelled C-H-A-R-G-E-R-S.

(Just kidding. I never had an issue with any SD team.)


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

TJSteveMX said:


> Means that I read your info too and it says BLOCKED on almost everything so, banned for not being so smart, and @b0neZ ban you because I really am a Chargers fan. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining it to me.FYI I never noticed that .It was software I ran.I helped  develop with some guys months ago for google+ did not know it somehow made it on to my xda profile interesting .thanx for pointing that out to me .worked better than I thought it did Lol...Go Bears!


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because it's Wednesday. 

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## domini99 (Oct 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because it's Wednesday.
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm bored to death.
I feel like my friends don't care about me anymore. Boring dull times.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cuz u made android non vegetarian

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because it never was

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because it never is!


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because it never will be

[size=-2]Death closes all: but something ere the end, 
Some work of noble note, may yet be done, 
Not unbecoming men that strove with Gods.
          /Ash from ME / [/size]


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cuz u've all been trolled 
Cuz I banned domini99 cuz he's android was eating apple but apple aint non veg its veg

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for wrong grammar.


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Oct 23, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned for wrong grammar.

Click to collapse



Banned for *bad grammar.


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for wrong use of asterisk.  Should read "Bad Grammar" instead........  :silly:


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because it's meant the same.


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for being a bunch of grammar Nazis.


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because without Grammar...............    Meh!

Your
You're
Best example!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for teaching grammar 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cuz teaching grammar is a good thing.

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for using cuz

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cuz eye kant spel fore krap.


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because nobody needs to have perfect grammar IMO on social networking because it is easier to shortcut and use words as cuz  ,n etc..Lets face it - everyone still no what you are saying.So why the need to show good grammar.Yes it shows our education that we have been taught as kids but it isn't a spelling or english (based on where you are in the world guess)test or quiz .Everyone still knows what you are saying at least should anyways.We are not here to prove our Education levels ,We are here to shoot the bull! And yes there are alot of mistakes here just to prove a point..


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because you can not spell crap while I can

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Kay Rich (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cuz Ur 1st name is Captain

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cuz that is irrelevant

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned because all it is is a cartoon character from cartoon network assey mcgee look it up!

Click to collapse



Banned because I can guarantee you that isn't on CN. Perhaps you're referring to CN's late night "Adult Swim".

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I can guarantee you that isn't on CN. Perhaps you're referring to CN's late night "Adult Swim".
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



yep but still it is the cartoon network silly .yopu just said it urself!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because they're two different things

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because they're two different things
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



banned because adult swim is on the cartoon network .cartoon network is the channel and adult swim is a time-slot on the cartoon network where they air certain shows just like Nick at night is still Nickelodeon now do you understand .All i said it is a cartoon character on the cartoon network .I don't see why you need to break it down so far. adult swim is exclusive to the cartoon network brand i guess you can say .yes it isnt fred flintstone of course but that wasnt the point i was ever trying to make .the point i was trying to makew was I used it as an avatar so I was surprised  you reported it to the mods which i assumed you did since you keep making a big deal out of it..
Edit However I do agree as this is a public thread that it was inappropriate for public viewing without discretion so I will ban myself..


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for such a big post. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because he really needs to drop it.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because I didn't eat pizza today 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for not eating pizza

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for banning me

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for DERP

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause I ate pizza

Edit : ↓

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for your bad odor.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because we posted at the same time


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because that guy got in between us

Edit: Banned because I banned myself 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause I ate pizza
> 
> Edit : ↓
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for editing 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause I have bad timing XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because I have good timing


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for having no proof

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because, there's no truth or proof. There's no Spoon!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned myself because i dont have proof


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for replying so fast


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause am good.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because this thread needs to SLOW DOWN!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

band to see how many of us can post back n forth in 1 minute


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for "band"

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for typing band


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for forcing me to.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

band for the use of force.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for using "band" ... Again.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for the constant use of ""


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned for the constant use of ""

Click to collapse



Banned cause I almost won.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because you did win .I am done for now!!!:good::good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned because you did win .I am done for now!!!:good::good:

Click to collapse



Banned cause....YEAH!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because the winner is.....Wait for it wait for it::


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned because the winner is.....Wait for it wait for it::

Click to collapse



Banned for putting me on waiting...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because HELL Yeah!!!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned for putting me on waiting...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



and here is the winner everybody!!so ban they poop out of him!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for pooping! Yuck.....


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause am a winner , yay

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because NOOOOOOOTTTTTT!!!!


:silly: :victory:


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because your number of posts ends in 69


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause .... What ?


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because, no more!!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned myself because i am wrong again!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for being wrong.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

And Again, and Again, and Again.... Lol

Banned.  Oh Yeah!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned.... Again , again and again...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned myself for too much speed posting ,have to stop  now!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause its fun. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned...

Don't Stop. Let it RAIN!!!!


----------



## juggamonkey (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because I just foundededededed this post

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for calling RAIN!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because maybe one or 2 more people i need to ban


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because it's already raining in here.


----------



## juggamonkey (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because I meant to say thread instead of post 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned because maybe one or 2 more people i need to ban

Click to collapse



Banned for in need of banning

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for finding this post and studdering


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for mistaking it!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause this thread is going mess XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for correcting urself therefore making me correct myself..


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because...... FASTERRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned for correcting urself therefore masking me correct myself..

Click to collapse



BANNED for making me "mask" you lol

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because he's not The Mask. He's Anonymous!!! Lol


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause Anonymous wears the "mask" XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because faster isnt always good


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because.....  Errrr Right..

Go ahead.  :silly:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause yes 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because... NO!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause I was just kidding 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because you said kidding


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banning it's not a Joke... Or is it?


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for kidding 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned cause my avatar is from v for vendetta the movie!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause my avatar is Kawaii

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for replying late to your mask......


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause I don't have a mask ... 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for not wearing one!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for looking at my pic below


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for not having eyes XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because it's Blind.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause I guess so..

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for he who has eyes must see.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause your avatar doesn't lol

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because i dont see how your avatar can see through those things!!:laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause my avatar can see through 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned myself because my guy is prepared for the cool weather!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned .... Oh wait ...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for making me wait. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for falling for it.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned you guys because i am about to perform a disappearing act  ..wait wait BOOM I am gone! POOF be back later!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for "BOOM" XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for explosion 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because I didn't hear it!!!!!


Explode again Plizzzzz! 

It started again. 
Edit: *5*


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for not hearing. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because, you can't hear on typing thread.   


Edit: *4*


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because I MISSED LIKE 5 PAGES OH MY GOD I hate school X(

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for hating School! 




Edit: *3*


----------



## jetbruceli (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for edit no 3

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because it's a hidden message...... 







Edit: *2*


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for hiding a message 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because you're about to go super saiyan

Edit: Banned for being a ninja :banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because Oh Yeah baby..  Lvl 7.






Edit: *1*


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for RAAAAAAAHHHHHHH

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for yelling -.-

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned....    It is DONE!  :victory:



Edit: Bye vj_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because that's what will happen when he levels up 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




John McClane said:


> Banned....    It is DONE!  :victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Bye vj_

Click to collapse



Banned for being full of yourself 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Ban for everybody!!!   :laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Ban for everybody!!!   :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned cause I don't know how to view that 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because I will pass you before long.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because that's Ok...

I've been there..  :silly:

Good luck my friend.


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because I'm nowhere on that list.


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because you just started.. :laugh:


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for not letting me sleep. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because, don't blame me if your notifications are loud!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned Mr. Bruce Willis for being on the list let me help push you to the top.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for posting too much 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for the same reason..


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned myself for posting nowhere near as much as you guys on that list.


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned myself for posting nowhere near as much as you guys on that list.
> 
> [

Click to collapse




Banned for double posting.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause Tapatalk that's why.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned you for commenting on my post while i was fixing it!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for fixing

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because there's no FIX...



I also Haz a TAG!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for noticing!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned cause haz a TAG.

Edit: Mr no eyes ninja

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

ban all of you for posting too much! including myself!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for using the same line you use a couple of posts ago.


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned for I dont remeber posting it let me check my last few posts .hold please..

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

banned for i cant find the duplicate post you speak of .


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for dual banning 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned you for noticing!you got me!I


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned :crying:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because I'm a cop

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shifattk (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because I hate cops.



Sent from my EGS004 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned because_* adidas*_ stands for::  
*A*ll 
_*D*ay                 
*I * 
*D*ream  
*A*bout
*S**x_


----------



## John McClane (Oct 23, 2013)

Ban you Hater.

OT poster.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because we're all OT posters

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because I don't know the meaning of OT

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for a free for all.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

ban all for one and one for all!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for none

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

banned everyone for the mysterious halting of speed posting..


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for banning during a yet another NCIS marathon that just happens to be on while I'm trying to get work done.


----------



## Einwod (Oct 23, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Banned for banning during a yet another NCIS marathon that just happens to be on while I'm trying to get work done.

Click to collapse



Banned for potentially working. It's 1.44am here in Greece.


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm an aspiring writer, therefore I have no set hours. Unfortunately, that also means no set income...yet.




Einwod said:


> Banned for potentially working. It's 1.44am here in Greece.

Click to collapse



Banned for being awake at 1.44am, in Greece, seemingly without more of an agenda than banning!

(No offense, but I'm admittedly a little jealous you're where I wish to go at some point soon.)


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for being a writer

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for being confused as to whether you're a pizza or a lead singer.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for confusing me

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned because it is only 6:54pm in the City of Chicago 4 degrees celsius


----------



## TJSteveMX (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because nobody cares where you live =p

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because your clock is wrong by 2 hours, as well as your thermometer is off a tad (it's 23 degrees Celsius).


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for clocks

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Meh! 
Banned.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because I'm invisible

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because i can still see you, therefore you aren't invisible. FYI, it's "invincible".


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because John said it. Then he edited it out of his post and put "Meh"

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for explaining.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for not explaining.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for making me hungry!mmmmmmmmm pizza!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for being redundant

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because I just found out that my nephew is still using 2.3.3, and wasn't aware of new versions!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for Gingerbread

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because me too.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned...you're on Gingy?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because this.....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for using an ICS theme, and banned because I'm going to bed.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for posting a photo. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because I'm a ninja

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for making me remember a goat from ur  "mmmmmmmmm"

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for putting johnny depp in my head everytime you post


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for JD living rent free in your head.


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for almost making me fall off my chair laughing-Lol


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for not falling 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

"This one time, at BANNED camp..."

(Now, just try to get that movie out of your head. Go on, I'll wait.)


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

best ban ever so your are banned for at least a few posts in a row

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

one the best _banned_ part is the cherry pie on the table!


----------



## arif41 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for anonimously posted on this thread


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for making a mess with all the red paint.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because I like the red paint 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because im starting to like ios 7 for some reason 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because I am on iOS 7 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for being on ios7

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for talking ios and having a relevant avatar to do so!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because ios is not so bad 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned because it is frowned upon on xda why I dont know but have my ideas


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for not knowing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for not using a custom signature

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because I like my signature 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because I like breast massage


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned because you chose your words carefully enough to not cross the imaginary line of what is in good and taste and bad!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

/me Stretches, Yawns...

Good Morning! 

TPAM received the morning Ban.


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for waking up and grabbing your morning cup of ban


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for not having coffee 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned cuz now I gotta drink coffee as u reminded me

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because there's nothing better than COFFEE!!!  Hmmmmmm.. :laugh:


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned the previous 5 for getting coffee before me.

Good morning to one and all.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for banning 5 persons cuz the thread clearly says ban the person above u

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for ruining his momentum!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because nothing can be ruined

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because.....


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because I didn't wait for your image to load before replying.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for being in a hurry.......

Blood Pressure is winning your race.


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for being in a hurry but not in so much of a hurry that I cant say thanks to bruce willis for you know what!!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned Cuz....   I see wut you did dere!!!!!!  :laugh: 


P.S. You're welcome my friend.


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned cuz need to center it better


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for bad alignment. :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because my phone brought me here. Lol notifications

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for laughing out loud

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for the improper use of bandannas and glasses that are green


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for being mean to a pirate

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for not sharing your pizza with the rest of us!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because I have none

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for wrong advertisement!


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned because you have no pizza left

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




John McClane said:


> Banned for wrong advertisement!

Click to collapse



banned because I think you meant *false* advertisement


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for editing my post!  


Still.  Y U NO USE  Punctuation Marks!!!!!!!


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned myself for not using proper punctuation in my posts .


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for burning your Cinnamon Rolls!   Bwahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for checking the other thread so quickly.My dog like them!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for wasting gas. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for passing gas!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for giving burnt food to a Dog...

I'll call Animal Planet so they can sue you. LOL


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned myself for 1000 posts exactly well wait not anymore!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

I guess u mean animal services

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for free awesomeness

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned capt cook for the servicing animals.


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, Banned for guessing. I ded teh on P0rpu$3!

:laugh:


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

band for whatch chu talkin bout willis.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for talking like that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for the? hmm the! I am waiting!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey lil Arnold, I think you're referring to the other willis. (Todd Bridges, perhaps?) 

Be Banned for TEH Confu$io/\/


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for finding an awesome comeback to my post!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Unbanned just to Thank You!

But Banned to keep the thread rolling!!!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because pirates care less than Honey Badgers.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because... forget this thread.

You guys have dedicated your lives to it.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because... forget this thread.
> 
> You guys have dedicated your lives to it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



REALLLYYYYY?????   That's IT?  You're Quitting?

C'mon! 

Quitting BAN on it's way!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned coz you guys made this thread active again


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because, Welcome Back!


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for taking your pizza and going home!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for being online

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for +1


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for cleverness..

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## jetbruceli (Oct 24, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned for cleverness..
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free

Click to collapse



Banned because you get sad!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because he stopped being sad to be Berserk!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned cuz as soon as I get sad I get awesome instead
So technically I don't get sad

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for being a awesome sad pirate..


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for using "a" instead of "an".


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for acting like teacher

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for having spaces in your username


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for giving us the devil sign


----------



## Jposton (Oct 24, 2013)

I ban all of you for keeping a 2+ year old thread alive. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

That why we are pumping out the posts so I ban you for that comment !go away now!!JK


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

You didn't Ban, so in that Case you've got 2 of em! Banned.


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Ban mods for not locking this thread to keep it from turning into The Undead.


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Don NOT Summon those who're not to be disturbed. 

Also, this thread is a Legend!
Banned and shush!!!!!!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because I found this thread too late. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for founding this thread too late

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because i found my long lost xda case 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for founding it

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned the ones who wish to scramble the mods over to this thread.It should be changed to speed ban


----------



## jetbruceli (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for using a s3

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned cuz der no mention of s3

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Ban to the CAPITAN!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for not mentioning reason

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for asking a reason 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay then 



U r banned

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for using u and r 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

The same goes for you

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned myself for still trying to figure out why bruce lee thinks I am using an s3


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned cuz I have the same thought
And also for using an instead of a

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!!


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned you for having thoughts ..Hope they are not dirty thoughts


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for correcting others, and not using punctuation marks on your post.  Oh the IRONY!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned cuz I would only get dirty thought if u were a beautiful girl

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

Banned John McLane for ruining my post

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

Banned John McLane for ruining my post

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for being easier than multiplying by 0.

And for double posting. :silly:

Edit: Triple Posting.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm banning everybody in advance as I'm gonna sleep now 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for sleeping!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Haha trolled!!!
I'm not gonna sleep

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for using ain't.  Yuck.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for wrongly framing me

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because the only one who's being framed is Roger Rabbit!  :silly:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh


When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## jetbruceli (Oct 24, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned for making me laugh
> 
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free

Click to collapse



Banned cuz your now free

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned cuz I think wat u mean is "you're" 
And I didn't quite understand y I'm free

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because, he misunderstood your Sig.

You need to change it NAO.....

Do eeeeeeettt!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Ohhh now I got it:sly:
And BTW I can't do anything abt "now free"its default


----------



## John McClane (Oct 24, 2013)

Hahaha.. Tapatalk Wins over Sig....

I'll Ban you for using Tapatalk _Now Free._ 

Here, use this:


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned you for the use of pics.


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for not recognizing the Three Finger Salute.


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

banned for not recognizing the one finger salute !!oooooooooooo! yaaah !gotcha----middle---jk:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned most of U for umm lets  see,shhh.hear that!crickets.So the ban is for the gap in posts nice -n- quiet on this thread for almost an hour exact..


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for banning while I was out working around the property.


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for lurking in the shadows b0nez floating around the property boooo! geez with your pic /avatar that looks like a ghost picture and your name bones and the fact that you are out working around  property i picture a cemetary in my mind and you as a ghost floating above the tree line scary! you give me the chilly willies...


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 25, 2013)

Hahaha this place has too much sand and tumbleweeds to be a cemetery.

Banned for getting the chilly willys.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for calling this place a cemetery 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for thinking of the wrong place.

(Kjax was talking about my property.)

Ban away, outta here for a few for a birthday celebration.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for leaving this thread. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

banned for having a few with out us!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for thinking I'm having a few without you all!

Not much going on, really. Dinner, cake/ice cream, a couple of gifts. 

Now having a post celebration beer.


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

woohoo! happy banday! buddy!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for the well wishes, and thanks!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cuz 


I'm back (Terminator Style)

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

banned No problemo! bones the ghost


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because I'm no longer buzzed 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for being no longer buzzed.


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 25, 2013)

Good morning. Banned because Tapatalk notifications woke me up D;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for waking up 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because of......

Morning!  Let's have Coffee! Hmmmm.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because I dropped my coffee 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cuz I'm drinking my coffee right now

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for drinking coffee. Captains drink Rum 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cuz I forgot to mention that I put rum in the coffee

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because you created an Exlax with that.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because I like to shake it! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cuz ur sentence also has a very dirty meaning too

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for looking at it the dirty way


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cuz I just couldn't resist thinking that way
It just struck my mind

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for being a dirty pirate. Ahoy!  Aye! Aye! 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

banned because captain pirate likes rum in everything!,YO Ho-Yo HO MatEE ,Yo Ho the drunkin Sailer Early in the morning!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for making me remember the song from pirates of the Caribbean

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

banned myself for best post ever !didnt the song go something like- "Put him in the brig with the captains daughter and shave his belly with a rusty razor! early in the mornin."


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cuz Gibbs did its starting from yo ho ho a bottle of rum......
That's y I remembered it

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned cuz Gibbs did its starting from yo ho ho a bottle of rum......
> That's y I remembered it
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free

Click to collapse



banned cause Gibbs is cool.!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cuz I never said that he isn't

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## John McClane (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for the whole cast of pirates. 

Savvy!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cuz kjax gone offline

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

banned to the pirate for the anouncing my state of connection,I am back for 1 post only! then gonna disapear again!
banned because bruce willis ,the pirate and me( kjax) all have the number 34 in our posts or thanks columns!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because you're talking about an Imposter.  My post count is different.


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

banned bruce willis for sneaking off and returning with a few more posts under his belt!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for talking about my sneakers......  That's No Bueno! 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

banned for because why are shoes called sneakers,I never really got that one!:cyclops:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cuz I never got that too

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for never getting it 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because I got it last night!! WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for not telling y it is called "sneakers"

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------




kjax said:


> Banned because I got it last night!! WOOOOOOO!

Click to collapse



Banned for ruining my post 
I know this is second time but still u ruined it

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for Guy Fawkes, Bruce Willis and Johnny Depp

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because you quitted! Boo... 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because I have a life.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shadowcore (Oct 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for Guy Fawkes, Bruce Willis and Johnny Depp
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse




banned because of scary name...
When you think about it long enough, something feels wrong.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Look who's talking

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because you forgot to ban 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 25, 2013)

Bananarama engaged. I also have a life...  But fun thread is fun.   

Welcome back though! :laugh:

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because I have too much schoolwork to stay here 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned I agree it is fun thread something to do in between DLs or waiting on something in-between other things to keep busy !hail to this thread and to those with lives because if we all didn't have a life we wouldnt be here!silly!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for such a big post 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned coz you're new to OT 
This thread won't be fun forever
The jokes in this thread won't be funny for long
These bans were my first bans after months  
I'm banning people because there's nothing else to do

Edit: ninja'd
This ban was for kjax


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for trying to ruin the fun !It is only as good as we make it.
Edit not new to O.T either just been a few months since I decided to return to it!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you're new to OT
> This thread won't be fun forever
> The jokes in this thread won't be funny for long
> These bans were my first bans after months
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz we won't let this thread go "non fun"

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because this thread can never be non fun 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

banned the joker for feeling left out.come on back we will try to keep it fun.We proimise .we will try to keep the jokes fresh .I know you been a poster here for long time so just jump right back in.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned coz lol I like the thread but it wasn't how it used to be like a year back but let's keep it fun


----------



## John McClane (Oct 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz lol I like the thread but it wasn't how it used to be like a year back but let's keep it fun

Click to collapse



Indeed...

We neez @husam666

Ban Away.


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you're new to OT
> This thread won't be fun forever
> The jokes in this thread won't be funny for long
> These bans were my first bans after months
> ...

Click to collapse





banned for the good old days and banned again for the days of new. just try to make it as fun as it was or even better.Sometimes new people bring a new style and thats always good to keep it interesting otherwise it does get old fast as you I think tried expressing in the ban directed to me! it is fun and these things are for the public and is not a private thread I know it can seem that way if you get the same guys all the time and a new guy comes around it feel threatening but I welcome everyone and hope everyone welcomes me .I am not exactly new to here maybe to this particular thread but I am here to ban and ban often


----------



## John McClane (Oct 25, 2013)

I Should Ban you for your Paradox/Contradiction!!!!!! Lol  :silly:

Hit It.


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

Don`t bother I already have banned myself!!   banned _bad kjax_ you are banned !


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for self-banning!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because, there's no such thing as Auto-Ban.

Don't play victim on Me. Haaaaa!


----------



## MameTozhio (Oct 25, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, there's no such thing as Auto-Ban.
> 
> Don't play victim on Me. Haaaaa!

Click to collapse



Banned for tell that to CraftBukkit for minecraft servers o-o


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for a funny username 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MameTozhio (Oct 25, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned for a funny username
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for it's Japanese. MameTozhi(shi)o = まめとしお


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, there's no such thing as Auto-Ban.
> 
> Don't play victim on Me. Haaaaa!

Click to collapse






banned because autobahn spelled correctly of course is the premier motor-way in Germany..


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because I'm bored 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

banned you for the simple fact that if you weren't bored you wouldn't be posting here.as the populous would suggest."so banned on the run" anybody know what song that is a snipit out off?hmmm anyone?


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for the Paul McCartney and Wings reference.

(Were you even alive when that came out?)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cause I shall rise from the dead @soban_mub

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## hanisod (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because I have no idea who's that?! 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because you don't wanna know 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar. 

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Banned for the Paul McCartney and Wings reference.
> 
> (Were you even alive when that came out?)

Click to collapse



banned because i was born when Nixon was pres!


----------



## patri3x (Oct 25, 2013)

I ban you for just following the rules blindly...


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

I banned you for having your eyes closed


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cause I blinked

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## XDA_h3n (Oct 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause I blinked
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned I hate manga.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned cause I don't .

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 26, 2013)

XDA_h3n said:


> Banned I hate manga.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not manga :banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for not banning , and me not realizing he/she was talking about ma Miku 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 26, 2013)

I banned you too for not realizing what he was talking about.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned coz I always see you online


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for being online just as often to notice the frequency!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for only having 2 thanks


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for coming up on 5k posts.


----------



## JG (Oct 26, 2013)

banned because my broadand is always online and I am always on my server running sites


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned...........
I don't know why


----------



## JG (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned me neither!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because I don't the day 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for being born in the same era I was!


----------



## JG (Oct 26, 2013)

banned for the  stretch armstrong and evel kineval toys


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because I want toys 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 26, 2013)

Guys check Captain Jack Sparrow's XDA App/Tapatalk signature:





When I get sad I stop being sad and be awesome instead! NOW FREE  Sooooo awesomeness was paid before?  Banned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because awesomeness is always paid 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 26, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned because awesomeness is always paid
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because that means I'm rich since I can afford it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because I'm too tired out to mock you... (Sleep>6hrs)

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for mocking 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for that

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for this

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned within 1 min

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned before sunrise


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned after sunset

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead!!! now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for changing your dp

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for being free


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for :thumbup::banghead::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for so many emoticons 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 26, 2013)

Self ban for posting this pic of  the ZOMBIE president.1969 -1974 the cheat!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for posting Zombie Nixon, who was "Not a crook!"


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because I don't know much about him 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Trozzul (Oct 26, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned because I don't know much about him
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



banned for not giving me a nexus 4


----------



## JG (Oct 26, 2013)

banned for having what it appears to be a lightning bolt sticking out of ur head!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for laughing 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## f0rtunato (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned cuz YOLO


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for use of a phrase that's been out of trend since late last Winter.


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

banned because to only live once is to only die once.speaking of old catch phrases what about knarley!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for time traveling to a 1986 California beach!


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

banned for gagging me with a spoon!:laugh:


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for sounding hella stoked about it...dude!


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

banned for fast times spicoli ! Do ya remember porkys?


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 27, 2013)

Double ban for the pool house scene, as well asking about Porkys and not American Graffiti!


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for the peak-hole in porkys of course you got to ban Richard Dreyfus n Richie Cunnigham aka Ron howard (american graffiti)


----------



## Trozzul (Oct 27, 2013)

kjax said:


> Banned for the peak-hole in porkys of course you got to ban Richard Dreyfus n Richie Cunnigham aka Ron howard (american graffiti)

Click to collapse



banned for being a murderer


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

oh yeah and  The ultimate ban for @b0neZ for the original bad boys movie http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Boys_(1983_film) these younger guys think bad boys is about the fresh prince and martin .


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

I ban thee now rise Sir kjax of Chi-Town

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because time zone changes today D;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because I have an official Nexus 5 running Android 4.4 KitKat 

PRESIDENT & CEO AT HYPERION 9 INC.


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because I have an official iPhone 5 running iOS 7.0.3 and hopefully.... iPhone 5s when my O2 contract expires 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for using iProducts

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because my Nexus 5 is official

PRESIDENT & CEO AT HYPERION 9 INC.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because no just no

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

banned for the use of nexus 5 early! thought oct31st was the big day?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned cause I ninja'd u 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned myself for a post or 2  for removing the Murder phrase from my location! and to downtown Jeff brown for being my neighbor to the right. yep you got me!
and 4 editing my post!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because yes we are neighbors :thumbup: 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

banned for poking your cats eye out! (avatar):cyclops:


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for referring to avatar 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

banned because nike is better than adidas


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 27, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned because nike is better than adidas

Click to collapse



Banned because Nike trainers are really comfortable indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for agreeing with him. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

PS : My name actually is Aditya Das. So Adidas 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

banned for wearing trainers on your feet ,you would think they would complain having you standing on them!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because I am BATMAN!

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

banned for the na na na na na na na batman! stay tuned to next week, same bat time and same bat channel! the 60s batman and robin show was the best!


----------



## panpjp (Oct 27, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned for the na na na na na na na batman! stay tuned to next week, same bat time and same bat channel! the 60s batman and robin show was the best!

Click to collapse



Banned for having bat time next week

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

banned for having linux Inside instead of outside!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because Linux is cool 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Chirag_Galani (Oct 27, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned because Linux is cool
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because Windows (for PC ) is awesome 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DumbleCore (Oct 27, 2013)

Chirag_Galani said:


> Banned because Windows (for PC ) is awesome
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because windows uefi is a big fail 

The Wipe! 
°It's all about the Wipe°


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because you were a result of a fail. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

Results are in! you fail so banned for give me a 3 a word story to post on other O.T thread .BRB


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because this thread should be locked. It's quality has gone down.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because you are being a party pizza pooper again.why lock a O.T thread with no actually purpose anyway?it is just for fun .


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned.

:banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for frustration 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

banned for having a kitty that so big it takes up as much space as 2 average posts!but I like it dont ever change it!!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for Windy City residency!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 27, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned for having a kitty that so big it takes up as much space as 2 average posts!but I like it dont ever change it!!

Click to collapse



Banned for disliking it. I made it D; y u hate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Scaribay (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for hating the hate 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because the level of hate is too damn high. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for funny meme reference


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned for having a kitty that so big it takes up as much space as 2 average posts!but I like it dont ever change it!!

Click to collapse








Quantuum4 said:


> Banned for disliking it. I made it D; y u hate it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



banned for not reading my post correctly it says i like it not hate it.Boy you trying to start trouble!!huh mister!


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 27, 2013)

@kjax banned because i think 1000 out of your 1104 posts were in an OT thread ^^

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> @kjax banned because i think 1000 out of your 1104 posts were in an OT thread ^^
> 
> ---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
> •AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because that is the biggest false statement ever if you do  your research ,besides if I have over 500 + thanks and have my own mods in development not to mention you cant get THANKS in OT how is your comment even possible ,it sounds like jealousely if you ask me,as a matter of fact I have only been active in OT for 2 weeks since I decided to slow down on Development and have a little fun in my spare time since I am on vacation.What is wrong with some of you people,always complaining about following rules and one of the rules is be kind to other and besides does it make you feel better to make comments like that what do you get out of it.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for wise words

If we all just worried about ourselves this place would be a much nicer place

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 28, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> @kjax banned because i think 1000 out of your 1104 posts were in an OT thread ^^
> 
> ---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
> •AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you think you're better than him.

People like you make XDA suck. Seriously, so what if he likes to hang out in OT a lot?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for wise words
> 
> If we all just worried about ourselves this place would be a much nicer place
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



No ban for teh epic kitteh :angel:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you think you're better than him.
> 
> People like you make XDA suck. Seriously, so what if he likes to hang out in OT a lot?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i wasnt serious, just a little joke
Sorry @kjax if i sounded rude..

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for joking 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 28, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned because i wasnt serious, just a little joke
> Sorry @kjax if i sounded rude..
> 
> ---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for saying stupid irrelevant  comments and then trying to backtrack! BTW If that type of comments is what you call a little joke ,I would hate to see you as a stand up comedian.anyways yes sounded very rude and derogatory seeing that you obviousely think of OT as a futile way of using XDA ,therefore calling me useless when in fact I didnt get around 550 thanks from posting in OT sites!!I am done with this subject and I Will try accept your last post as an apology


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned because tl;dr.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned because I didn't understand 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned because it's the abbreviation of too long, didn't read.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for telling 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned myself coz I couldn't take part in that argument


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned cause am BACK!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned because my laptops firewall is causing issues 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned cause ... Firewall 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm not a vocaloid fan. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned coz neither am I


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned coz now I have to Google "Vocaloid" to stay relevant.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned cause I am a Vocaloid fan 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for living in Kuwait


----------



## JG (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned myself becasue I do not know what it is !maybe i am just to old .I  am more of A  Magilla Gorilla Show and Hong Kong phooey type of guy.is maybe I will go over to The Pizza`s site and check it out


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned coz I saw your taste of music and I doubt you'll like it
It's a bunch of virtual girls singing


----------



## JG (Oct 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I saw your taste of music and I doubt you'll like it
> It's a bunch of virtual girls singing

Click to collapse



Banned you for saving me a trip over there!That sounds interesting but yes not for me !Thanks.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for changing ur profile pic

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for changing the vocaloid topic 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned cuz thats wat I like to do
Change the topic!!!

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Oct 28, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned for changing ur profile pic
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



banned for noticing .So did you!I decided to put up my boring self while I decide which one to display next


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 28, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned for changing ur profile pic
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



Banned cause u did too ;D

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for being boring

Ninja'

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned because no one is boring 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned because I've been awake since 0500, and now I'm quite tired.


----------



## LovetheROOT-S3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for being awake at 5 Am...

Sent From My Wicked Modified S3


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I saw your taste of music and I doubt you'll like it
> It's a bunch of virtual girls singing

Click to collapse



Judging a book by it's cover much? 






kjax said:


> Banned you for saving me a trip over there!That sounds interesting but yes not for me !Thanks.

Click to collapse



It's not just girls, and Vocaloid songs exist in all genres. You *should* check it out.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Z3PHYR (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for not being somewere else


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned because it's been 90 minutes since your ban of someone else.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for counting the minutes 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned coz I need that nexus 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned because the N5 will be better

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned because i don't want to buy N5 although my father could afford for it.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because the N5 will be better
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned coz that'll release here in India only after a very long time







luqman98 said:


> Banned because i don't want to buy N5 although my father could afford for it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not wanting a N5


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned coz I'm still rocking an S3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for old-school style.

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## JG (Oct 29, 2013)

banned for the lovely blue eye kitty sitting on top off my post!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for having so many locked threads


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned because ADIDAS is BETTER than NIKE!


----------



## JG (Oct 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for having so many locked threads

Click to collapse




Banned because I consolidated them and linked them all into 2 threads ,because it was too many to maintain and then I asked for them to be closed .does that explain it good enough for you.


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 29, 2013)

kjax said:


> Banned because I consolidated them and linked them all into 2 threads ,because it was too many to maintain and then I asked for them to be closed .does that explain it good enough for you.

Click to collapse



Banned because this thread has many funny tags lol


----------



## JG (Oct 29, 2013)

banned because I just noticed those. there is alot of them and funny  too.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for Just noticing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 29, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because this thread has many funny tags lol

Click to collapse



Banned because im not able to watch this image on tapatalk 

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned cause me too.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned because I can't  watch the image on xda app also 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for banning me for not being able to view the pic :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned because now everyone who cant view this will post something like 'me too'

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned because you can see the future. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 29, 2013)

banned because we are not referring to a pic or image- we are referring to the tags at the bottom of page there is little phrases that been added to it and some are funny.


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 29, 2013)

kjax said:


> banned because we are not referring to a pic or image- we are referring to the tags at the bottom of page there is little phrases that been added to it and some are funny.

Click to collapse



Banned because ss that I was uploaded is broken and here is the tags (spoilered)


        !husam = master of ban, max, ban hammer, ban hammer tiem, banned cause cope said so, banned for editing tags, beatinbrick/banhammer duo, boborone made this tag, copenhagban, double ban, exactamundo, i am thor! god of ban!!!, jimjam707 is very sexy, john mcclane bans here!, master le'hates steve, my ban > then yours, problem?, rick roll, roflcopter, soisoisoisoisoi, srsbsns, this ban thread is owned by quantumfoam!!!, thread of fail, useless thread, wife
    
Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for the spoiler 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 29, 2013)

ban all for going over 2 hours without a ban!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned because people must be sleeping 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for waking me up :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Oct 29, 2013)

banned for sleeping ,it is 2:52 pm in my little part of the world.:laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned cause its 10:55PM in here :/ 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned because it's only 3:53 here

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned because you're all wrong.  It's 1314 hrs. 

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## beez1717 (Oct 29, 2013)

In bannng you all because the S4 Verizon update forced KNOX onto my phone and told me to do this or else... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for owning the S4
Its too oversized

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 29, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned for owning the S4
> Its too oversized
> 
> ---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for owning a child's phone lel 

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 29, 2013)

banned for thinking parents would buy that for a kid!...oh wait...everyone does...even the kids...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned coz kids have better phones than grown ups but all they do on it is take selfies :/

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## JG (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for having Boobies! - In your sig!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for using the word 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

I ban you because I'm eating a poptart.

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for using your phone while eating 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

I ban you for owning a phone I used to own.

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## John McClane (Oct 30, 2013)

/me Yawning. 
Okay, it's time to unleash the hammer. 
Let's see. TPAM will have it straight to his/her account. 
Banned!  :laugh:

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## JG (Oct 30, 2013)

look who it is .It is bruce crawling thru a ventilation unit .ban,bandity ban!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because I'm out of milk 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 30, 2013)

banned because I am sorry to hear that you are no-longer lactating.:laugh:


----------



## John McClane (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for having Manlactose Intolerance!


----------



## JG (Oct 30, 2013)

ban to TPAM (Johnny Boy)for the funny a** post!:laugh:


----------



## Trozzul (Oct 30, 2013)

kjax said:


> ban to TPAM (Johnny Boy)for the funny a** post!:laugh:

Click to collapse



banned because you have a beard.


----------



## JG (Oct 30, 2013)

banned bacause you have what looks like a bowling ball with a shriners hat on for a face!:laugh:


----------



## John McClane (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because in order to have a Beard, certain steps are required......

Once it grows like Gandalf, then you can proudly say out loud that You Sir, haz a Beard.!!!!!


----------



## JG (Oct 30, 2013)

banned well no ban because agreed Gandalf has the king of all beards.


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because Duck Dynasty!


----------



## JG (Oct 30, 2013)

banned because I forgot about them redneckers.


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for forgetting about them AND ZZ Top!


----------



## JG (Oct 30, 2013)

banned for grizzly Adams and Wolfman Jack!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because WMJ didn't begin his career with one! Plus, being a radio personality, his beard wasn't wasn't the staple, it was his voice and attitude.

So put that in your beard and trim it!


----------



## JG (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for the great explanation mr bones!Most here probably have know idea what we are talking about .I think we are showing our age too much!:laugh:


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for being old. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned x 2 because age != maturity!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because: 

Maturity NOT All_Men, or
IF Maturity=Age(45)
    THEN Maturity=45/Grumpiness
       ELSE Maturity=WIN++

Forget about it!!! MEH.


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because

10 print "hello"
20 goto 10


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for using Basic 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for recognizing it!


----------



## John McClane (Oct 30, 2013)

constant=yourname

void main(void)
{
   cin<<yourname;
   cout>>yourname "Banned";
}

EOL


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Binary Ban:

011000100110000101101110011011100110010101100100001000000110011001101111011100100010000001100010011000010110111001101110011010010110111001100111001000000110100101101110001000000110000100100000011100000111001001101111011001110111001001100001011011010110110101101001011011100110011100100000011011000110000101101110011001110111010101100001011001110110010100100001 :silly:

(Copy and paste to your favorite binary converter.)


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 30, 2013)

010000100110000101101110011011100110010101100100001000000110011001101111011100100010000001110011011100000110010101100001011010110110100101101110011001110010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100101110

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## brewy (Oct 30, 2013)

andyabc said:


> 010000100110000101101110011011100110010101100100001000000110011001101111011100100010000001110011011100000110010101100001011010110110100101101110011001110010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100101110
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for old skool

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for quoting.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for saying quoting.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for saying that you banned someone for saying quoting when you said quoting.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because i'm on 2g network

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because I am always 3G full bars at home due to being really near to a mobile network transmitter thingy outside.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 30, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because I am always 3G full bars at home due to being really near to a mobile network transmitter thingy outside.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because the transmitter is around 500m-1200m from my house.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because it's yours.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because i get free 3g plan for 4+ days with paying only for one day lol


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because I'm on 4G, which is the only internet connection available at my location except for satellite.


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because I used to have free 100GB data tariff but now have 1Gb which I have already ran out. -.-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because my carrier provides the best 3g package without quotas :good:


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because I have an unlimited data plan.


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because I have ALOT of free SMS.





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because I have unlimited texting.


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because you are bound to have a certain limit.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because unlimited sms is useless for me because my GF still not sending me a text although i gave her my number 2 times.


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because I don't really use SMS.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for not using Disa.im

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## JG (Oct 31, 2013)

band for not using sms and @b0neZ here you go   0100001001000001010011100100111001000101010001000010000001000010010000010100111001000100010010010101010001011001001000000100001001000001010011100100010000100000010000100100000101001110010001000010000001000010010000010100111001000100001011100100001001000001010011100100111001000101010001000010000001000110010011110101001000100000010100100100010101000001010001000100100101001110010001110010000001001101010110010010000001000010010000010100111001010011


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned coz who needs sms when you have whatsapp


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because Sense 5's stock sms app works great, unless you are using lagwiz.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because stock is the best 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because Halloween is tomorrow, and I don't need a costume.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because I'm worrying about xda and not doing my homework #yolo 

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned coz homework is for kids. 
But if you are one in that case better get it done 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because your name sounds like justin

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because whenever i hear the name justin it always remind me of justin f***in' gayber.


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because I was referring to him only 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TJSteveMX (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because gelo01 was following rules of ban the person above  

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because I'm bored of solving maths 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because Maths is overrated.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because I should be good in maths because I'm an Asian 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because you are talking maths.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because the word "math" is not a countable noun. Therefore it need not to be termed as "maths", but mathematics can be both singular or plural. Mathematics, not maths.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because Mathematics is always singular!


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because I prefer calling maths to mathematics 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because it is too long.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned because your name sounds like justin
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



NO, JUST NO! 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for worrying about one useless word, just call it math 

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because it's not useless. Mathematics rules! 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## JG (Oct 31, 2013)

banned for algebra , mathematics , trigonometry


----------



## spraypaint (Oct 31, 2013)

banned, cuz I have to make 10 replies :laugh:


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 31, 2013)

spraypaint said:


> banned, cuz I have to make 10 replies :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned because you did it in wrong way, seriously 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 31, 2013)

spraypaint said:


> banned, cuz I have to make 10 replies :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned cause this is poor... really poor, man

Edit: John banned because i like math, but worrying about how to call it is useless 

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Oct 31, 2013)

Boo....  Banned because there's nothing to worry about. Ha! 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 31, 2013)

Lol 
Banned of course 

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because I'm tired of waiting for kitkat

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because, grab a Snickers instead. TM


----------



## JG (Oct 31, 2013)

banned because I have a big bag of them for haloween! ,ban myself for silly kitkat reply too late !


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because Halloween isn't celebrated in India(

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because, you should have an assorted bag. Lol   :silly:


----------



## Mjuksel (Oct 31, 2013)

You were banned already once before, so yeah banned again..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Oct 31, 2013)

It doesn't work like that.... But have a Ban for trying. 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## CannyDuck (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't understand. What is ban for?


----------



## Erisii (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned, because I'm angry that I can't post in the Windows RT General discussion, even though it's a general discussion.


----------



## Ankush menat (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for making loooong post in such thread


----------



## John McClane (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for the multiple use of _O_ to extend a word...... 

Boom!


----------



## JG (Oct 31, 2013)

CannyDuck said:


> I don't understand. What is ban for?

Click to collapse



banned no explanation needed!


----------



## b0neZ (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for lack of explanation!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned coz Nexus 5 is here, for real! 



Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## NameOfTheUser (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for banging your head against a wall. :banghead:


----------



## Masrepus (Oct 31, 2013)

CannyDuck said:


> I don't understand. What is ban for?

Click to collapse



Banned because just for fun, what else?!

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for involving else. 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## Coug76 (Oct 31, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for involving else.
> 
> Sent from my Die Harder Note II

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to exclude else. 

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because ive got aviate now 

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned cause I have the 4.4 launcher 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 1, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause I have the 4.4 launcher
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for not sharing :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for not sharing :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause link 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2506622

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 1, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause link
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2506622
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't thank you here. :sly:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned cause that's OK 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because it's not Okay!


----------



## Option58 (Nov 1, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because it's not Okay!

Click to collapse



Banned because I have the power of moderators to ban!


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because i don't give a ****. Everyone else here has the ****in' power to ****in' ban the ****in' person above you.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for "****"

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for *" "*.


----------



## JG (Nov 1, 2013)

banned for knowing what comes after yippie ki yay! Mother


----------



## Trozzul (Nov 1, 2013)

banned because not sure if mole or mole with human hands


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for wtf?


----------



## John McClane (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned....  Well not really. Didn't understand either. 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## spraypaint (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for not understanding


----------



## iammtxd (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for understanding.

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because I'm running 4.4 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because, pics or it didn't happen.....  

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 1, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned because I'm running 4.4
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I don't belive it as 4.4 was just released 1 or 2 days ago

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because I have proof 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned cuz its a mere build.prop trick 
Edit: give some other proof bro

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because that might be true as it's nexus.


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned if that screenshot is true.

And if it is, I break wind in your general direction out of jealousy.


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for showing Thor's Hammer. 
Thor haz been looking for it!


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because Thor is Loki's brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because you _are_ Bill Gates brother.... 

Right back at you. Ha lol


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned because you can easily search on xda for 4.4 roms for nexus 4 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned cause i must agree, nexus devices got a source build yesterday or today

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

@adidas007 banned cuz ur proof is wring as 4.4 has transparent navigation bar and its status bar is also a little transparent
If u r truly on 4.4 then give ss of status bar or camera or even the transparent navigation bar
<bold>no offense </bold>


When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Nov 2, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> @adidas007 banned cuz ur proof is wring as 4.4 has transparent navigation bar and its status bar is also a little transparent
> If u r truly on 4.4 then give ss of status bar or camera or even the transparent navigation bar
> <bold>no offense </bold>
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because alot of us on the nexus 4 are already running 4.4 myself included


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Then can't u just give ss as a proof????
And end this quarrel?

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------

Wat happened bro y u went offline?

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Nov 2, 2013)

banned


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned cuz I didn't understand y I'm banned

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Nov 2, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned cuz I didn't understand y I'm banned
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



banned having issues with screenshot not displaying  can you see if it is threre post above  i cant see it on my pc just a jpeg logo


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned cuz now I c the ss but bro 4.4 has TRANSPARENT STATUS BAR 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Nov 2, 2013)

the banned screenshot transparancy on a black background is still black!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Give some ss of status bar or camera or any other distinct feature of 4.4 bro

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------

Oh wait not camera as I have also installed 4.4 camera so sry cancel that

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------




kjax said:


> the banned screenshot transparancy on a black background is still black!

Click to collapse



Okay then give in white background

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Nov 2, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Give some ss of status bar or camera or any other distinct feature of 4.4 bro
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



het bro dont have time cause i am in the process of reflashing to this right now! it is smoother than the one i am on check the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2507021&highlight=twrp+works


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Okay bro:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Banned myself

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Nov 2, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Okay bro:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Banned myself
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



no need to ban urself! still early in development ,so I might end up back on 4.3 for a week or 2 if i find too many issues ,but havent really found any yet!but we will give it the weekend!:laugh:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned (only cuz the thread says so otherwise no reason)
Okay bro I hope u get a nice stable and a good 4.4


When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned because I need to buy Galaxy Nexus (at least) to get Kit Kat.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned cuz i too have to!!

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for finally believing us 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 2, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I need to buy Galaxy Nexus (at least) to get Kit Kat.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because u just need a phone with enough ram and cpu, no nexus device!

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned because that's not the only factor. The phone must have a nice Dev Support, else it's useless unless you try porting roms yourself 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned cause u are right, that is needed also

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned cause u are right, that is needed also
> 
> ---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
> •AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz I gotz a new phone

Sent from my GT-I9190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for thinking wrong 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for using a phone that doesn't have an SD tray

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## don2012 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for having a creepy avatar 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for saying the truth

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for banning Don. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 3, 2013)

By that logic banned for banning me

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 3, 2013)

If the logic continues banned for banning me because I banned you because you banned the Don :L

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for using a logic to bann someone

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned because logic is the best 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned cause I am the best  xD

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for flattering yourself 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned for flattering yourself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for flattening yourself


----------



## hanisod (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned because I just banned you lol

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned because I'm the next.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned cuz I wanna change the topic

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned because pancackes


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned because halloween is over but your avatar is still damn creepy..


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned coz it isn't creepy


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned cause  hi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for being very annoyed by the note 3 speaker and Samsung


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned cause am not 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for not being annoyed  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for banning for lack of emotion.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned because emotions are for the weak 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## toskabab (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned because you're weak.


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 3, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned because emotions are for the weak
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for being a zombie with no emotions... omg!

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## ROFLkopter (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for banning a zombie

Sent from my KitKat powered Nexus 4!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because you have been spotted on the PA thread.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcspecialistpdx (Nov 4, 2013)

banned ^

I'd include a funny image but I haven't met my 10 post quota yet.


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because you can't put up an image yet.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for (insert witty reason here)!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because (enter a dirty pun here).

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcspecialistpdx (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## CoolApps (Nov 4, 2013)

pcspecialistpdx said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned because you used BBCodes.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because bb stands for black berry 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because Blackberry® is f***in' written as a single word.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for abusing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 4, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because Blackberry® is f***in' written as a single word.

Click to collapse



Banned for using ®
BlackBerry is written like i did it, i think

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because i will f***in' use "®" wheneve® i f***in' wanted to. And yes. BlackBerry it is, not black berry. It's like saying "under stand".


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for talking like 'Black Berry' (notice the space) is your godamn company. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for trying to reason with a noob


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for calling someone a n00b

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for caring about n00bs

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because we all start as a noob here in xda.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because noobs are cool 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because Azrienoch couldn't say it better himself *Sarcasm*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because i watched this just before signing up here, i think it was shown during the registration process. Then i asked myself wtf should i really sign up there?!!

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because you did sign up. Didn't you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lasic.2000 (Nov 4, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned because you did sign up. Didn't you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ban coz currndtly im listening Eminem

         Sent from my GT-I9100 
    NeatROM - Eminem - Parkour 
                        Forever


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for using chat language 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for missing out a full stop.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 4, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned because you did sign up. Didn't you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned... noo i didnt ;D

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for not banning the above user.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned becaus if i had to do that, i would have to be online all the time 

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for having a life in the real world.


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for mentioning the real world.

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for being Canadians.

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because Canadians won't apologize for Nickelback or at least take them back!


----------



## twolfekc (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned because y'all don't have a nexus 5 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned and just eat your nexus 5 coz you brag it too much. Banned because i'm no fan of vanilla android since it's bland, pale and kinda boring. I usually stick to a certain "stock" look, just rooted, deodexed, s-off'ed and have custom kernel and that's it. And lastly, banned because lg g2 scored much higher than nexus 5 in several benchmarks.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned for comparing two Top phones. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SonicX2014 (Nov 5, 2013)

BANNED for having a nick name named after a shoe.


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 5, 2013)

BANNED for having a nick name named after a show.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because that's the short form of my real name 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Nov 5, 2013)

banned for when you say short do you mean like jim short for james type of short?what could that possibly be short for?


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned for not putting a space between the question mark and"what".

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned for not saying what in minion style 
It has to be said like whaaaat

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because it's xda. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## coolos (Nov 5, 2013)

banned for fun


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because I swag.


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 5, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned and just eat your nexus 5 coz you brag it too much. Banned because i'm no fan of vanilla android since it's bland, pale and kinda boring. I usually stick to a certain "stock" look, just rooted, deodexed, s-off'ed and have custom kernel and that's it. And lastly, banned because lg g2 scored much higher than nexus 5 in several benchmarks.

Click to collapse



Banned cause you like htc android better than vanilla! Sense is ugly 

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because everyone has their own opinion. (Seriously)

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 5, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned cause you like htc android better than vanilla! Sense is ugly
> 
> ---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
> •AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because if Sense is 'ugly', then what is Touchwiz? Garbage. Cartoonish. Still gingerbread-inspired.
Haven't you seen Sense 5.5? Lagwiz, oh i mean Touchwiz is no match to Sense's speed, fluidity and stability. Even my 1 year old HTC One S is more fluid and faster than my friends' Galaxshyt S4 in terms of UI's speed.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned cause I have a Note 3 
But I don't hate Sense 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because i admit that note 3 is better than the one max, in spec sheet yes, i dunno in real world usage..


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned cause I had iPhone 5 , note 2 and S4 (octa) and all lagged in my hands. And this is the first time a Smartphone doesn't lag with my usage. Am using the snapdragon 800 variant and its like "is that all you got ? Seriously?" 
Oh aren't I a happy user XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned coz I don't really care about UI
I'll just flash an AOSP rom and in my opinion, stock looks the best


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because...







Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 5, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because if Sense is 'ugly', then what is Touchwiz? Garbage. Cartoonish. Still gingerbread-inspired.
> Haven't you seen Sense 5.5? Lagwiz, oh i mean Touchwiz is no match to Sense's speed, fluidity and stability. Even my 1 year old HTC One S is more fluid and faster than my friends' Galaxshyt S4 in terms of UI's speed.

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming that i love touchwiz just for being samsung user  i like pure aosp the best, but tw launcher i am using currently has quite a nice design

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because you didn't ban me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because it's really a matter of preference. What i don't like with vanilla android is that there are too many local brands here in our country and they all use vanilla android, and i don't want, if ever i buy a nexus 5, have the same look as their phones. What i like with a specific UI is that for example, Sense make HTC, HTC. Touchwiz make samsung, samsung. Vanilla android is just pale, bland and boring. Yes, it's the most fastest among all UIs, and don't have any bloatwares, but i still want a unique look. But then again, it all comes down to a matter of preference.


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because I keep on getting skipped. FUUUUUUU-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 5, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned for assuming that i love touchwiz just for being samsung user  i like pure aosp the best, but tw launcher i am using currently has quite a nice design
> 
> ---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
> •AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i never said that you love touchwiz. I only said that sense is far more better than touchwiz, imo.


----------



## Philbur (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because I wanted to ban the person above you.


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because u didnt manage to ban @andyabc xD
So i ban u andy, if it makes u feel better 

Woow doubleban 

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because I finally got banned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned for sending a broken pic i am not able to see on tapatalk

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because it was never broken.





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because it's always broken...
Oh and AOSP>Blur>Sense>Touchwiz
?

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because you have cutted up some MD5Sum.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because it's hexadecimal.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because you are using the Atrix HD.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned for using the Nexus 4. (Lucky [CENSORED].)

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because not sure why is using a nexus 4 lucky.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned for using a censor to block what you where going to say. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because using censors is [CENSORED]!

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because you have not posted in your own threads for a few days.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because I post in the RAZR HD threads too... Cloned devices FTW!

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because you played the Last Letter Game.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned for stalking him 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because I used the profile method.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because that's stalking only 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because it was just posting what I see. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned for not making any sense

Sent From The Third Nexus Running On The Forbidden Update


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because I did a typo.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because you banned him for your mistake.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned for banning for banning for a mistake.


----------



## s18067 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because you banned the person before you.


----------



## hanisod (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because you're new

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned because you're not.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## LastStandingDroid (Nov 5, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned because you're not.
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned for using hex message to spread your secret xxx-developer site 

[True Friendship doesn't exist]


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned for investing time in figuring out his message 

AND banned for being on his xxx site now 

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## s18067 (Nov 5, 2013)

Banned for banning the person that banned the person that person that banned me for being new.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 5, 2013)

banned for thinking that being new means you wont get banned!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for not visiting my secret xxx-developers site! (Which doesn't exist. Yet. Maybe. Eventually. When I unlock the Classic Skin in Pac-Man Championship Edition...)

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for uncommon signature


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for noticing the signature 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for standard Tapatalk signature.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because it's not tapatalk 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because it is just modified xD

---------------------------------*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 *OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5 *Mods*: PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway ---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for pointing out that very important detail!

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because it's not that important.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because nothing is important 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because nothing is real...

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because reality is real

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for being redundant.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because redundancy is the part of life.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because it is............... Not :sly:

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for so many full stops. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 6, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned for so many full stops.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because you own a phone that is better than me 

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because you have been surrounded by good devices.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because i can't wait for the 2014 MWC to see next year's concepts of flagships. :thumbup:


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because this (53 likes for a f****** status)

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because that's how the internet roles.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because maybe she's a m***erf***in' b***h.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because Internet is awesome 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 6, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because maybe she's a m***erf***in' b***h.

Click to collapse



Banned because ROFL xD


adidas007 said:


> Banned because Internet is awesome
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because internet sometimes not awesome for me.

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for dual banning. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for banning a dual banner 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for banning the person who banned the dual-banner.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for banning the person who banned the person who banned the dual banner 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AarSyl (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for "grudged" banning! 

______________________________


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because you make some "funny" stuff with my recent post.

Edit: Damn, ninja'd

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because you mentioned a ninja.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because ninjas aren't real.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned cuz they were once

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because ninjas are only fictional characters which existed only in movies and cartoons.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned coz no 
There were ninjas but not like In the movies


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because i consider my avatar to be a ninja.


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is a cyber-ninja. (Gray Fox FTW)

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because ninjump is a cool game 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because you are talking about a game.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because games are cool 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned cuz who said games aren't

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because yolo. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## diando (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for playing a game stolen from GBATemp.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned cause Goodnight 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Nov 7, 2013)

Ban to all my fellow banners !  
  Goodnight to you also @FireWall123


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned cause Good morning :sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned cuz its afternoon

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because it is evening here 

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because its morning here. :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for the fact that it is only 3:01AM in Chicago Way past my bed time!!!lol


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because it's almost sunset here.


----------



## x-geo (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because its raining here 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9500 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned cuz I don't understand ur sig

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because there would be a super typhoon coming here in our country, several hours from now..


----------



## John McClane (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because it is time!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because I'm get free 3g for 10+ days 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because I no longer have a carrier...

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for having no carrier. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because i'm on 3 carriers on 3 different phones.


----------



## John McClane (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for faking been a businessman. 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned coz i don't understand what you just said..


----------



## John McClane (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because, there's no such thing as COZ.......


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because I am in a mood to do.


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## John McClane (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because you got it wrong, (Kill or Die). Is Die Hard!   :silly: :laugh:


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because what's that


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because it's a good day to die hard.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because my aunt's Galaxy Tab 3 7" is very f*cking laggy...

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because Touchwiz is meant to be laggy, hence Lagwiz.


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because that's true


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because I have undervolted my phone to -120mV xD

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because that's too low. 


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because i will undervolt more to -130mV (-150mV will cause random reboots.)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because that will lead to permanent deep sleep. 


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because nothing is permanent. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because my ex-wife is permanently my ex-wife.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for divorce 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for divorce


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for scary avatar pic.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because it ain't that scary.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for an avatar with one eye

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for an avatar with two eyes 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for an avatar without eyes :sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because gray fox has eyes. The little red circular thing in the middle of his face is the one that he uses to trigger his stealth camouflage. Not a fan of metal gear solid, i guess?


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause I used to be...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because the avatar seems to be comic


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause no...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because it's seems to be character of pokemon series


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause no...again...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because it's like a character of a hentai cartoon.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned ... No...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because....... 
Do you know any other word besides _NO_?  

Let me guess. NO.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned... Yes...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for the opposite..  Hahaha! Right back at you.


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because not enough people in this world know about vocaloids and metal gear.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause not enough people in XDA know about Vocaloid 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because I know about vocaloids 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for knowing about Vocaloid 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for being a hypocrite.
(Project Diva F FTW)

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause am waiting for F2nd, even though am still stuck with that one song in extreme in PjDF for PS3 :/
And am not hypocrite .

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for such a big post. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because that wasn't big.

You ain't seen nothin'

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because I somehow smell pizza every time I look at your username. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicX2014 (Nov 8, 2013)

BANNED for smelling Pizza


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because because because 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because I ordered the X340 Wireless Bluetooth mini handheld keyboard with touchpad and it is arriving next Saturday.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because it hasn't shipped yet. Bwahahahaha! :silly:


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because it was Dispatched this morning. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because you think it was dispatched. But it's a lie

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because it was.






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because now the internet has your email. It will sign you up for tons of crapmail

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because it doesn't have tracking. Trololololol.

Amazon tricked you! 

Edit:
Ninja!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause "because"

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because you used "cause"

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because you too used that word 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for pointing out the little details.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause little details are important 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because now the internet has your email. It will sign you up for tons of crapmail
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because my email was not displayed.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause little details are important
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because we are now on page 5900.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for double banning in one post.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because JBQ said that he cannot say to me what is the Dropbox Manager when it is all on the android developers site lololololol.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because "[email protected]" is about to be used for those "Free Online Sweepstakes".
BTW, Both my emails are spam free and have been that way for 2 years 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned because "[email protected]" is about to be used for those "Free Online Sweepstakes".
> BTW, Both my emails are spam free and have been that way for 2 years
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned because you have been seeing stuff.






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for denial. (And using a troll face.)

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for not accepting your mistake 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for not believing me and rechecking the screeny.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for editing your post.
I'll fix it for you later.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for not removing my secondary email from your post. (I assume that is not really allowed anyway)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because PSN sent me another $10 dollar code...

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for getting a free code.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because I want one!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause I don't

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar.
EDIT: Ninja'd

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because I knew that was coming

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause I didn't change my avatar.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because Android Pizza looks like Chef Boyardee

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for noticing his avatar

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause I just realized its Pizza 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for continuously sending posts also making me about to be ninja'd.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for not

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for posting every few seconds.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for posting

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for linking to a Vocaloid thread.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause welcome there 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned because Android Pizza looks like Chef Boyardee
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for posting Chef Excellence.
(So that's where Ashens got that from... )

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause it's excellence

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for being an excellence.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause am Excellence.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for talking excellence.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for Excellence

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because YOLO.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause YOLEO

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because YODO.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause YOBO

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because Ashens' movie is excellent

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because You Don't Say?
Ashens: Quest for the Game child FTW! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause Pizza typed it and didn't say it...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because you did not specify what "it" is.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for speaking for others

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for using hex.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause am happy

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

0100001001100001011011100110111001100101011001000010000001100110011011110111001000100000011000110110111101101110011101100110010101110010011101000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001000000111010001101111001000000111010001100101011110000111010000101110

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because the number of posts is too damn high 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because You have failed to convert.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause its not as high as the sky

N i n j a 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because you have got ninja'd.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned because you didn't Believe it!

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for nintendo avatar


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned cause i just watched a vocaloid movie at the thread from firewalls signature xD

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned cause i just watched a vocaloid movie at the thread from firewalls signature xD
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
> ...

Click to collapse



And how did you like it?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for not banning 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And how did you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Mh first i was like lol what is this?! But the song was quite ok, i wont be a fan of it but well, not as bad as i thought 
Banned the one who complained about missing ban

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for not banning.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Mh first i was like lol what is this?! But the song was quite ok, i wont be a fan of it but well, not as bad as i thought
> Banned the one who complained about missing ban
> 
> ---------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned...which one?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned for curiosity 

Sent From The Third Nexus Running The Forbidden Update


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned for a Gnex running...KitKat?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because I think you are correct and if my grandma allows, I will buy Galaxy Nexus 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned for buying a gnex. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm just planning :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because you are from planet earth.

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because you aren't.


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because you aren't too

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because we should switch to nanocommunications through codec. NSA might be listening. My frequency is 141.85.


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because yes my Gnex is running kitkat

Sent From The Third Nexus Running The Forbidden Update


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because who cares.


----------



## AarSyl (Nov 9, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because who cares.

Click to collapse



Yea, I agree....but banned because I have to. 

_______________________________________
Phone: HTC EVO 4G LTE
Rooted, Custom Rom & Kernel

Tablet:  ASUS Nexus 7.2
Rooted, Stock Rom & Kernel


----------



## JG (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned for having to ban,or ban for being banned.That is the question or is it?


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned cause good morning

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because Nike Hyperfuse is cool!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 9, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause good morning
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned cause good morning, too

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because wake n bake

Sent From The Third Nexus Running The Forbidden Update


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned within 3 mins 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -ST1L- (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned cause unbanned.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because unbanned is banned 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because here in our country, "adidas" is a street food. Roasted feet of chicken.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 9, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because here in our country, "adidas" is a street food. Roasted feet of chicken.

Click to collapse



Banned because I want try it 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned beacuse you may want to visit the Philippines just to try it.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because I need to create a passport first 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned for having no passport. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned for banning the person above you.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because that's the rule. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned for having a user name that crosses roasted chicken feet and James Bond.

Good morning.


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because it's only 11:30 PM here.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned cause timezones...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Nov 9, 2013)

banned because these timezones is what keeps these threads well balanced!


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because it's 1 am here in India. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AarSyl (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because you need to go to bed!

_______________________________________
Phone: HTC EVO 4G LTE
Rooted, Custom Rom & Kernel

Tablet:  ASUS Nexus 7.2
Rooted, Stock Rom & Kernel


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned cause I need to go to bed too :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned cuz time zones

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned cause your avatar is Excellence ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because I need a new avatar.


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned cause u dont have a new one yet

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned because i wake up from weird dream.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JG (Nov 9, 2013)

Banned for being weird in your dreams!


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because "kjax" is a liquid bathroom cleaner here in our country.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because kjax is also a short name for Jacksonvilie Int'l Airport 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for shaving razor's back hair.

Sent from my Sprint ViperOne this time. Most amazing ROM ever developed. PERIOD!


----------



## AarSyl (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for veering off topic. 

_______________________________________
Phone: HTC EVO 4G LTE
Rooted, Custom Rom & Kernel

Tablet:  ASUS Nexus 7.2
Rooted, Stock Rom & Kernel


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because I can ban you. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 10, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned because I can ban you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned cause "I" can actually ban you... and the rest of youse!!!!  :victory:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AarSyl (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because this is the only place I can ban a mod! 

_______________________________________
Phone: HTC EVO 4G LTE
Rooted, Custom Rom & Kernel

Tablet:  ASUS Nexus 7.2
Rooted, Stock Rom & Kernel


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for the ultimate win!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for the ultimate fail 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for Doh!

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because dough. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because I love nike rather than adidas

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## ladyhaylin (Nov 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I love nike rather than adidas
> 
> *THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed

Click to collapse



Banned because you love Nike.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for posting a minute ago

EDIT: dammit, time's always against me

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because banned

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for using Nexus

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for not using.

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for being a captain 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned cuz its not a crime to be a captain

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because you're the one that should've stab the heart of davy jones.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because you remind me of gelatin 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because I didn't have laptop to root my cousin's tablet.... (chinese)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned cause ....

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for lack of imagination.
(Pro Tip: Coffee is your friend.)

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for
____________________________

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 10, 2013)

...not finishing your post.

For shame.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for banning him for correct reason. 

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because nothing is correct 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because that's not true

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for truth

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for lie.

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## Coug76 (Nov 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for lie.
> 
> *THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed

Click to collapse



Banned for lying about the truth.  Truthiness forever!

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for telling the truth.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned for banning a truther

Sent From The Third Nexus Running The Forbidden Update


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ...not finishing your post.
> 
> For shame.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause i did finish my post
But it was useless, thats true...

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned cause i did finish my post
> But it was useless, thats true...
> 
> ---------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because moving on from windows phone to android was easy 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 10, 2013)

Banned because I like Android UI better than WP and iOS.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned but i have to agree. I've tried playing a lumia 1020 on a nokia store and the only thing that impressed me is the camera. The main UI is laggy, tiles are cluttered, and it's not that user friendly. While iOS, it's just too closed source. Android without root is far more customizable than an iphone without jailbreak..


----------



## JG (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for your long attempt on explaining your experience with the lumia 1020.:laugh:


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because you forgot to mention iPhone 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because you haven't lived until you've rocked either a Motorola Q or a 2008 Sidekick.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because I live 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for never actually being banned

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because I had to add a line to a flashable to consider it as a alternative method for TWRP or something (not confirmed),compress, upload it to my website, update my pages, sort out the URLs, forgot to add the credits for the person who gave the solution so I have to add his name to the script, compressed, reupload, add a changelog and tell people that there is a alternative version available. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because tldr.


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because my neck hurts from looking down at my N4 to do all this. O.e

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AarSyl (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because you can lift up the N4.

_______________________________________
Phone: HTC EVO 4G LTE
Rooted, Custom Rom & Kernel

Tablet:  ASUS Nexus 7.2
Rooted, Stock Rom & Kernel


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because all people are talking about in the comments on YouTube is all about the new comment system and it is full of crap like a screamer (smile.jpg flashing like hell which I have got tricked by one), infected sites and spam.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned cause I almost lost my YT account because of it :banghead:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because hahahahhaha

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SonicX2014 (Nov 11, 2013)

BANNED for laughing out loud.


----------



## SGWUser (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for Caps'ing


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2013)

SGWUser said:


> Banned for Caps'ing

Click to collapse



Banned for using only 3 words 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for using only 3 words
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using more than 3 words

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for using 28 letters and 6 special characters (which are spaces).

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because I love Fliptop 

Dancer at T4DC


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because i prefer singing..

Was a lead vocalist and rhythm guitar player as well of an indie band, but was disbanded due to f***in' jealousy. :/


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i prefer singing..
> 
> Was a lead vocalist and rhythm guitar player as well of an indie band, but was disbanded due to f***in' jealousy. :/

Click to collapse



Banned because i hate vocalists 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because f*** you.


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because you shouldn't abuse him. :banghead:

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for being a nice guy 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because Thanks. 

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because Thanks.
> 
> *THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed

Click to collapse



Banned because back in my day OT had thanks button 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for being an old man

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for being an old man
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for not respecting your elders 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for being too young to remember.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because you and me too 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because my stock recovery flashers are all FINALLY fixed.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## szzlgupta (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because 2 earthquakes came in my city at 12:41 am and 1:41 am which were damn scary!!!! ..and its 3:28 am right now!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because that is just damn creepy.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because that is just damn creepy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because your bed is shaking


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because you knew that I'm on my bed. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AarSyl (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned because we didn't need to know that... 

_______________________________________
Phone: HTC EVO 4G LTE
Rooted, Custom Rom & Kernel

Tablet:  ASUS Nexus 7.2
Rooted, Stock Rom & Kernel


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned for reading.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 12, 2013)

Playing with the fake Note II

http://i.imgur.com/XpKPY2S.jpg 

http://i.imgur.com/cnkTNq5.jpg 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned for the obvious

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## sgt. meow (Nov 12, 2013)

So much banception. 
A little OT though, did you get selected for RD, Mike?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2013)

sgt. meow said:


> So much banception.
> A little OT though, did you get selected for RD, Mike?

Click to collapse



Banned for being an OT noob

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned for being an OT pro 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned for being an OT pro
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you still exist 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned because i exist the most in post what you're doing right now.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i exist the most in post what you're doing right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm too tired to understand you 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned for saying that.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned because i miss Johore Bahru.. :/


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned because romeo was mad.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned because I am a moderator on a chat site.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned because nobody cares

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned for being harsh.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AarSyl (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned for being a softie. 

_______________________________________
Phone: HTC EVO 4G LTE
Rooted, Custom Rom & Kernel

Tablet:  ASUS Nexus 7.2
Rooted, Stock Rom & Kernel


----------



## gorandroid (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned for being blondie 

Tapatalked from my Galaxy S2 powered by NeatROM


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned for banning him:banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nezam (Nov 12, 2013)

bañned for a stupid dp

Sent from my Nexus⁴ running franco kernel


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned for your f***in' stupid and sh*tty avatar.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 13, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned for your f***in' stupid and sh*tty avatar.

Click to collapse



Banned for picking on someone just because you don't like their avatar 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because i just avenged the person above him since he's the first one who insulted someone's picture.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because stop harrasing! :banghead:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because i'm only harassing people that are necessary to harass.

And also banned for your wrong spelling of harass.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned for harassing

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 13, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Quote re-edited by me (luqman98)

Click to collapse



Banned because I think i will report you (seriously). I don't like harassing, flaming or annoying anyone 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because you should

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because i will do it now via my phone as neither me nor my cousin did have pc/laptop.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because i'm just emotional sometimes.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because ...........v:what::what::what:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because what?


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because banned banned :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned Cuz I watched Thor 2

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned for watching it in cam rip quality

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because i'll just wait for 1080p BR rip by YIFY.


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned for being fan of YIFY. 
I should banned too for being a fan of him. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because YIFY is the "mike1986." of HD movie torrents. :thumbup:


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because I don't know who is mike1986.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 13, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I don't know who is mike1986.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not googling mike1986


Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 13, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not googling mike1986
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because I am lazy. :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 13, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because I am lazy. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using
> Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Banned because I gave you the answer

mike1986 - Android Revolution HD founder

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because i was just about to say that.. and banned for the person above you because i can't believe he doesn't know probably the most thanked person here in xda.. 

Edit: oh, i'm wrong. I think franciscofranco now holds the #1 spot on the most thanked dev.


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned for not knowing that francisco is the most thanked person on xda rather than mike

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for watching it in cam rip quality
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned Cuz I watched in theater and in 3D

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 13, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned Cuz I watched in theater and in 3D
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



Banned for not drinking enough rum 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 13, 2013)

banned for being an alcoholic. drink rum...*tut tut*

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned Cuz I watched in theater and in 3D
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



Banned coz i prefer watching in our home together with my whole family, lying in a cozy bed.
Plus what's the purpose of a 52" bravia tv, of course for 1080p movies!


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because I missed this thread so much. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because i suddenly missed roasted chicken feet.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned because today is my day 

Dancer at T4DC


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Banned because today is my day
> 
> Dancer at T4DC

Click to collapse



Banned because it doesn't say that on my calendar 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Banned cause I was lurking. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because my toe hurts.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because i was reported to a mod yesterday, wonder who did that!


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned for not investigating

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because i don't have time to do so.


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned for being busy.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because i suddenly feel to play dota 2 now that i noticed your username. :thumbup:


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned for noticing my username

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned all the banners . 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 14, 2013)

Ooops , I forgot 
Banned for reminding me that 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## justmpm (Nov 14, 2013)

Serious moderator is serious...please cut out the religious bans.  They are totally against xda rules and more importantly, it is incredibly easy to offend somebody when you are only joking.  Here is the rule *2.4 Personal attacks, racial, political and/or religious discussions: XDA is a discussion forum about certain mobile phones. Mobile phones are not racial, political, religious or personally offensive, therefore none of these types of discussions are permitted on XDA. *  Sorry to those of you who tried to tell people that religious discussions should be avoided, but I needed to deleted those posts as part of the cleaning.


So let's get this started....

The last 11 People Above Me -  banned because your post got deleted!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned for closing the thread


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for closing the thread

Click to collapse



 Banned for beating me to it. Prepare to die!! 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned for mentioning a ban

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for mentioning a ban
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because quotes are overrated

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because you are here

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned...*facepalm*

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Quinny899 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because chef






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Quinny899 (Nov 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned
> 
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because your generator is better than mine. What is yours anyway?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Quinny899 said:


> Banned because your generator is better than mine. What is yours anyway?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned.

It's called "Microsoft Paint".

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ve4er (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned. Bcs smile chef

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because my lulz got deleted

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because the SuperSU and TWRP thread reached 200 pages today.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because nobody cares except you

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because you don't care.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ve4er (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because i dont have 10 posts


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because I am the latest poster on three threads.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned...GET THEM ELSEWHERE.

Edit: Ninja'd

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because banned banned banned

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ve4er (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because now i can post on developers forun


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because you have been using this thread to get over 10 posts but who cares. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 14, 2013)

Banning you all because our fellow moderator scared the crap out of me 
LoL I never thought an mod will start playing a game with us :|

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because Mr Clown wants to meet you...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ve4er (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned bacause my Russian bear told me ban you


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because everyone on this page is online.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because i'm offline.


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because you are online.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because you are online.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking false things


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because I second that

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because that user went off when husam said that.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dratsablive (Nov 14, 2013)

Ban because Trevor said so. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ki6465 (Nov 14, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause timezones...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because Hatsune Miku . lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Quinny899 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ki6465 said:


> Banned because Hatsune Miku . lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



banned because that post is 5 days old


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned for invalid ban.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because it was completely valid

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned cause I didn't receive Email notifications from XDA about Quotes or mentions .

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because you don't have email account

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because you don't have email account
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because it's 2013. My dead grandma has an email account 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because Chainfire just replied to me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because it is 7.25am here.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because Android 4.4 KitKat got released a few hours ago, I got Csplit on a chat today (different colours on different parts of the username) and my order is arriving tomorrow or Saturday. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 14, 2013)

Banned because I would stick to 4.2.2 (if you know what phone I will buy).

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what phone you're buying.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because I'm at my cousin's home

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because i really miss malaysia, specifically my cousins in johore bahru.. :/


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Nov 15, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i really miss malaysia, specifically my cousins in johore bahru.. :/

Click to collapse



Banned because you are pouting . That's what twitter is for.


The Snozberries taste like snozberries...but my Note 3 doesn't taste like JellyBeans.


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because i can't figure out what you're trying to say.


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i can't figure out what you're trying to say.

Click to collapse



Banned because I hope all your friends and family is okay

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because i don't know the meaning behind what you just said.


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i don't know the meaning behind what you just said.

Click to collapse



Banned because you dont keep up with the new

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because he must live under a rock

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because you may want to speak straight to the point. And what's new that i don't know?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned Cuz I like ur profile pic 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 15, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned Cuz I like ur profile pic
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone because you like something of theirs 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## F4uzan (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because I don't know why...

#F4UZAN


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because you should know why. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## F4uzan (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because I don't want to

#F4UZAN


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2013)

F4uzan said:


> Banned because I don't want to
> 
> #F4UZAN

Click to collapse



Banned for being a coward 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## F4uzan (Nov 15, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being a coward
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you use C&H Profile Pic

#F4UZAN


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned for running at 50 MPH...

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned within 6-7 miñs

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned cuz that didnt make sense

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because it make sense to me hehehehehehe

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because HTC makes sense 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because i agree with you, and i'm excited for sense 6.0.


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned for excitement

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Banned for excitement
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse



Banned for connecting two objects with a string 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cristian.Ene (Nov 15, 2013)

*you all just got owned*



husam666 said:


> Banned for connecting two objects with a string
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I BAN all of you for NOT clicking this link for helping a volunteer group wining 1000 euro's in a contest! 
https://bucuriisimple.ro/bloggers/vlad-petreanu/com9910476426/

PS the money are used for theater and presents for kids ONLY!


----------



## JG (Nov 15, 2013)

banned for soliciting!


----------



## GoSooners345 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned for not using ajax soap

The boss is here


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because Borax is better than Ajax.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 16, 2013)

Banned because I just see this on local newspaper. The title is "Robot protest and commit sucide".
Note:
#1: Left pic shows that the robot cleaner burns at his/her owner house's.
#2: Robot cleaner....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## F4uzan (Nov 16, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I just see this on local newspaper. The title is "Robot protest and commit sucide".
> Note:
> #1: Left pic shows that the robot cleaner burns at his/her owner house's.
> #2: Robot cleaner....
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're Indonesian

#F4UZAN


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 16, 2013)

Banned because I'm Malaysian (seriously)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## F4uzan (Nov 16, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I'm Malaysian (seriously)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I mistaken your country.

#F4UZAN


----------



## Rippey574 (Nov 16, 2013)

Band for being human which allows for errors. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 16, 2013)

Banned because i'm a cyborg ninja.


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 16, 2013)

Banned because k lol have fun with that ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because k lol have fun with that ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned cause ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned cause i don't know what ? is. :what:


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned cause i don't know what ? is. :what:

Click to collapse



Banned for public ignorance 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 16, 2013)

Banned for being ignorant.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 16, 2013)

Banned because i'm a dancer 

Dancer at T4DC


----------



## GoSooners345 (Nov 16, 2013)

Banned for being a dancer

The boss is here


----------



## Awesoham (Nov 17, 2013)

Banned for not being a dancer.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2013)

Awesoham said:


> Banned for not being a dancer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm a bassist 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 17, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I'm a bassist
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because "cool story, bro!!! "

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 17, 2013)

Banned for wanting to people to share recipes with you


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 17, 2013)

Banned because recipes are legit

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because recipes are legit
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because you know too much 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you know too much
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing enough 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## violet.tester128 (Nov 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for not knowing enough
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Banned.


----------



## adidas007 (Nov 18, 2013)

Banned for no reason 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## A2Trip (Nov 18, 2013)

Just banned

Sent from my XT1055 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 18, 2013)

Banned for banning for no reason 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## huskyT (Nov 18, 2013)

*Banned*



Omar1c said:


> Banned for banning for no reason
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for not playing D.O.T. on play store and entering "1Cue" invite id for free items


----------



## stratosk21 (Nov 18, 2013)

huskyT said:


> Banned for not playing D.O.T. on play store and entering "1Cue" invite id for free items

Click to collapse



Banned for playing D.O.T. on play store and entering "1Cue" invite id for free items.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2013)

alexbrian21 said:


> Banned for playing D.O.T. on play store and entering "1Cue" invite id for free items.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you can do better 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 18, 2013)

Banned for believing in him 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 18, 2013)

Banned for being Steve jobs bastard son

Sent from my 3310

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

Wait!!  That's me!! 

Sent from my 3310


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Baned cause its raining here.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Banned because it is night here...

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 18, 2013)

Banned because i miss the DST in malaysia where 7 PM in the evening is just the time for sunset..


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 18, 2013)

Banned cause now sunset here is at 5 pm 

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## daimyorl (Nov 19, 2013)

banned. no vampires allowed here


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 19, 2013)

Banned for vampire hate

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamlee011 (Nov 19, 2013)

Banned for being a vampire sympathizer.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 19, 2013)

Banned because I almost screwed my phone...

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 19, 2013)

Banned cause I did 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## mrsergio81 (Nov 19, 2013)

banned cause i didn't yet


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 19, 2013)

Banned for a redundant avatar

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 19, 2013)

Banned for being from the Department of Redundancy Department.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm mistakenly using whitelist for firewall and I'm frustrated :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 20, 2013)

Banned becauae an event that just happened made me rethink reality for a while

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AarSyl (Nov 20, 2013)

Banned for not explaining yourself.

_______________________________________
Phone: HTC EVO 4G LTE
Stock, S-On (Returning to Sprint) 

Tablet:  ASUS Nexus 7.2
Rooted, Custom Rom & Kernel


----------



## Olivier (Nov 20, 2013)

Banned for having a huge Tapatalk signature.

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

Banned for having a small Tapatalk signature

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## edisile (Nov 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for having a small Tapatalk signature
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned 'cuz mine is a picture. Bow in front of me *pizza bows*

Signature:


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

Banned because you cannot control people.

*edisile jumps off a cliff*

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 20, 2013)

Banned because hahahaha nice come back 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Nov 20, 2013)

Banned for laughing while you type!


----------



## Olivier (Nov 20, 2013)

Banned for not laughing while you type, ha-ha-ha.

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2013)

Banned for ha-ha-ha.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Nov 20, 2013)

Banned for the lolz


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because what is lolz? Laugh Out Loudz? :/


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because yes, it is 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because yes, it is
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because laughing out loud in public is impolite


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned cause the Kitteh thread is closed.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because I'm angry about it too, it's for a lame reason :banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned for being angry about a dead thread 

Sent From the Third Nexus Running the Forbidden Update!


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 22, 2013)

Your all banned for talking to boxes! 

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned for using Nokia 3210

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 22, 2013)

3....2....1.... BAN HAMMER COMES DOWN ON THE FIREWALL!!

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned cause you the ban hammer missed me 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## evilaturdoorstep (Nov 22, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause you the ban hammer missed me
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You aint showing me the rest of that Avatar... ';..;' BANNED!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2013)

evilaturdoorstep said:


> You aint showing me the rest of that Avatar... ';..;' BANNED!

Click to collapse



Banned cause ... Sure.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned coz it looks like hentai.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned cause...no...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## evilaturdoorstep (Nov 22, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause...no...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned yo! You know thats NOT what I was talkin about !


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2013)

evilaturdoorstep said:


> Banned yo! You know thats NOT what I was talkin about !

Click to collapse



Banned cause what do you want to see :sly::sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## nehm (Nov 22, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause what do you want to see :sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't like anime.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned cause its not anime -.-

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned...*facepalm*

Some people 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned because my website exceeded the CPU limit so I am currently creating my own web server.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZangetsuSX (Nov 22, 2013)

adidas007 said:


> Banned for no reason
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting Sprint 4.3 OTA Update for my Note 2. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 22, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because my website exceeded the CPU limit so I am currently creating my own web server.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ban you to create server and ban others

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned because the first attempt failed so I am going to try the two others tomorrow, still wondering how I can put it up on the internet (not locally on the network). :S

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 22, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because the first attempt failed so I am going to try the two others tomorrow, still wondering how I can put it up on the internet (not locally on the network). :S
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned to faild

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned because you failed at spelling 'failed'.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 22, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because you failed at spelling 'failed'.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned to name youre profile andyabc

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 22, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Banned to name youre profile andyabc
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I would change the username if I can.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

andyabc said:


> Banned because I would change the username if I can.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can.

PM @MikeChannon and he will change your name to whatever you want.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You can.
> 
> PM @MikeChannon and he will change your name to whatever you want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I sent him a PM and awaiting for a response. 
The only concern is that my quotes and such will not link to my profile or something before the name change.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned u to ban me 2-3 times

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned because that is the whole point of that thread.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned for realization 

Sent From the Third Nexus Running the Forbidden Update!


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned because i'm sleepy.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fahadsul3man (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned because I am sexy and I know it 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 23, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Banned because i'm sleepy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned to make an amazing rom
Im Abdo and i know it 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Banned to make an amazing rom
> Im Abdo and i know it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being full of yourself


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being full of yourself

Click to collapse



Banned to ban me
im jouma and i know it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned because of banned.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 23, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Banned because of banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned to ban how banned rhe banned

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## GXGOW (Nov 23, 2013)

Yo dawg, I heard you like being banned, so I ban you for banning someone so you banned someone while you're banned.


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 23, 2013)

GXGOW said:


> Yo dawg, I heard you like being banned, so I ban you for banning someone so you banned someone while you're banned.

Click to collapse



Your banned go out

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Your banned go out
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



you're.. banned


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 23, 2013)

BANNED. THAT'S ALL.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned for CAPS LOCK YEAAAAH

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned because today (23 Nov 2013) is my 1st aniversary in xda.....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 23, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because today (23 Nov 2013) is my 1st aniversary in xda.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy Anniversary!!!




*BANNED.*



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being supportive

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Nov 23, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being supportive
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because, there you are! It was about time..  

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned for sticking your tongue out.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Nov 23, 2013)

Moar.....   :silly: 
Banned for it. 

Sent from my Die Harder Note II


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned for browsing internet.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 23, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Banned for browsing internet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned to have galaxy mini

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned for having the same device as the person above you 









Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned because the Galaxy Mini is a terrible excuse for a phone.

Get a real phone 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned for haven't Galaxy Mini.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 23, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Banned for haven't Galaxy Mini.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



+1


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Banned because the Galaxy Mini is a terrible excuse for a phone.
> 
> Get a real phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See my signature

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned for not banning .

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned for trying to ban Galaxy Mini user.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned cause you are one of them :sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned for banning me when i banning you when you banning abdo jouma! Banception!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 23, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Banned for banning me when i banning you when you banning abdo jouma! Banception!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes +1
Banned to ban other user that they banned eich other to ban him

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned cause 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 23, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Yes +1
> Banned to ban other user that they banned eich other to ban him
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Neverending stooory 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned for not banning me.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 23, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Neverending stooory
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes iis
But the biggest one is from the first post how banned all members that some of them banned him and ban others to ban eich others that they have babbed me when i ban him , i banned all you guys expect my friends hwo knows me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Yes iis
> But the biggest one is from the first post how banned all members that some of them banned him and ban others to ban eich others that they have babbed me when i ban him , i banned all you guys expect my friends hwo knows me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tl;dr ban

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned for facepalm

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## stkfigure (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for firewalling. 

Hit thanks if I helped. 
Sent from my Nexus⁴ using Tapatalk.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned cause there is no thanks button in OT.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## rico25new (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for being online while I opened this thread


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned because i'm now offline.


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for live.


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 24, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Banned for live.

Click to collapse



Banned to ban him because he still live

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for "Press thank if I helped you" in signature!


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 24, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Banned for "Press thank if I helped you" in signature!

Click to collapse



Banned because u dont press it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## b0nz (Nov 24, 2013)

This post is banned for taking up space on my screen

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for having only 1 post.


----------



## shanman-2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for giving noobs a hard time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## opssemnik (Nov 24, 2013)

vazquezcmp said:


> I'm new here, but I'm going noots waiting for a Rom.  So I found this game on another forum and it looks like a good time waster.
> 
> I ban you all for not Flashing a Rom!!!

Click to collapse



nexus 4 with stock from google, no need to custom rom just custom kernel.

ontopic: banned for not having Windows phone on a Windows phone device.


----------



## m1trand1r (Nov 24, 2013)

opssemnik said:


> nexus 4 with stock from google, no need to custom rom just custom kernel.
> 
> ontopic: banned for not having Windows phone on a Windows phone device.

Click to collapse



banned because u're on Stock rom :banghead:




        Beam-ed through your pineal gland via//Android 4.3.1//


----------



## opssemnik (Nov 24, 2013)

rkoby13 said:


> banned because u're on Stock rom :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my phone is on warranty service center, so it has any system on it 
cheers


----------



## GoSooners345 (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned for not banning

The boss is here


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 25, 2013)

bANNED because it is epic


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 25, 2013)

Double kitteh  ban ban

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Orange_furball (Nov 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Double kitteh  ban ban
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Banned because you are you. And I don't like you. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned for not liking someone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cristian.Ene (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned cause you were born in 98!

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 25, 2013)

Cristian.Ene said:


> Banned cause you were born in 98!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause maybe he was 98 years old when he made his username

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Cristian.Ene (Nov 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause maybe he was 98 years old when he made his username
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Banned for not paying attention to his profile, that said "student" under I occupation 

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned because you can be a student at any age, even at 98 years old.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned for making funny with my username and yes, I was born in 1998 and I'm a student.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned for being born four years after me.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned for being one year before me 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned because i found this f*cking status again.....






Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned...Facebook is lame anyway 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned cause I use Facebook...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned because...well, that's your choice.

I haven't logged onto Facebook in over five months 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned because my cousin likes Twitter more than Facebook.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned because i enjoy using the fb app by team black out..


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 26, 2013)

Banned because k...

Sent From the Third Nexus Running the Forbidden Update!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because k...
> 
> Sent From the Third Nexus Running the Forbidden Update!

Click to collapse



Banned because potassium to you too motherlover

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JG (Nov 26, 2013)

banned because Potassium says what !


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 26, 2013)

Banned for browsing OT

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 26, 2013)

Banned because me and you too browsing OT section.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because me and you too browsing OT section.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're too old for OT


----------



## violet.tester128 (Nov 27, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you're too old for OT

Click to collapse



Banned cos I got SWAG...


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 27, 2013)

harith.unnikrishnan said:


> Banned cos I got SWAG...

Click to collapse



Banned because you're name is toooooooooo long

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because Mum take my PC for a lot of time

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m1trand1r (Nov 27, 2013)

banned coz u'r kiddo




        Beam-ed through your pineal gland via//Android 4.3.1//


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 27, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Banned because Mum take my PC for a lot of time
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause she'll do evil things with it ;D

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## m1trand1r (Nov 27, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned cause she'll do evil things with it ;D
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
> ...

Click to collapse



banned because you don't use [/hide] tags in your tapa sig 




        Beam-ed through your pineal gland via//Android 4.3.1//


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because you hide your sig.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Banned because you hide your sig.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being ashamed of your sig. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because getting Tapatalk to work on two tin cans connected by a string is 1337.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because my phone survives from double tethering test (USB & WiFi) for 8+ hours plus undervolting.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coug76 (Nov 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because my phone survives from double tethering test (USB & WiFi) for 8+ hours plus undervolting.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because "Survivor" is lame.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## fahadsul3man (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because I like cupcakes 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pator57 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nobody is baned, because everybody don't even know why they played this game.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for banning Nobody

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned for banning Nobody
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning noobs

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zangetxu (Nov 28, 2013)

banned because i had no other reason


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for banning user who banned another user when you ban him when i ban you.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Banned for banning user who banned another user when you ban him when i ban you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you have potential. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you have potential.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for giving false hopes... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because you are Señor Moderator 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you are Señor Moderator
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for captain obviousinsm

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is a Cyanide and Happiness comic

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because your avatar is a Cyanide and Happiness comic
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for the same reason I stated before. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 28, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the same reason I stated before.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned to be arabian 
I know

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Banned to be arabian
> I know
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being the father of Friday 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 28, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being the father of Friday
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What mean father of friday?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for not banning

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned to ban how not banned

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because I have no idea what you just said. 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because I have no idea what you just said.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because welcome to the Arab world 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 28, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because welcome to the Arab world
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes welcome 
You banned but i dont know why

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## furiouskid (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned coz I'm new here


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2013)

furiouskid said:


> Banned coz I'm new here

Click to collapse



Banned for being furious....


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 28, 2013)

furiouskid said:


> Banned coz I'm new here

Click to collapse



Banned to not be Arabian

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## violet.tester128 (Nov 28, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Banned to not be Arabian

Click to collapse



Banned cos I have an itch in my butt.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

TMI 

*BANNED!!!*

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> TMI
> 
> *BANNED!!!*
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for the reason I can't think of 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 28, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for the reason I can't think of
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you can't think of any reasons to ban. I can think of a few reasons....
1) I have a cup of coffee and you don't 
2) it's Thursday. 
3) it's cold. :what:

Lurkers will be shot on sight.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because I banned you

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because I am the lord of rings. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because i used razor i while ago in dota 2 and we won!


----------



## mexigga (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned for winning


----------



## zangetxu (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned. cuz enough said


----------



## furiouskid (Nov 29, 2013)

harith.unnikrishnan said:


> Banned cos I have an itch in my butt.

Click to collapse



Banned for being itchy lol


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person above u

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## gelo01 (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because of drinking too much rum.


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because what is rum? 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinmaykulgod (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned for questioning Rum! :beer:

Sent from my Beloved Samsung galaXYZ©


----------



## furiouskid (Nov 29, 2013)

chinmaykulgod said:


> Banned for questioning Rum! :beer:
> 
> Sent from my Beloved Samsung galaXYZ©

Click to collapse



Banned for spreading intoxication


----------



## m1trand1r (Nov 29, 2013)

furiouskid said:


> Banned for spreading intoxication

Click to collapse



banned coz u n33d to d3tox




        Beam-ed through your pineal gland via//Android 4.3.1//


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2013)

rkoby13 said:


> banned coz u n33d to d3tox
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you need AA


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because  what's

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr_718 (Nov 29, 2013)

Wtf...i thought I banned those above n below this post...geezzz

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Masrepus (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned the guy with the spoiler, this is useless! 


        ... 


        ... 


        ... 


        ... 


         you see? ;D 
    









---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## b0neZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned for having an edible screen.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for eating the screen.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2013)

CoolApps said:


> Banned for eating the screen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because lcd is bad for your health 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 30, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because lcd is bad for your health
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because your not suppose to eat a display with a touch sensor integrated within.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for banning a banner.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinmaykulgod (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for... err... Whatever! 

Sent from my Beloved Samsung galaXYZ©


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned because i hitted knife in my finger

Sent from my PONIFIED and awesome Samsung Galaxy Mini using MusiXNext ROM with XDA-app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 30, 2013)

Seriously?  Banned.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androvista (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for using a smilie

Press the Thanks Button???


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

androvista said:


> Banned for using a smilie
> 
> Press the Thanks Button???

Click to collapse



Banned for asking thanks in the bleeping OT


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for bleeping OT

_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Banned for bleeping OT
> 
> _  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
> - Gloria Leonard _

Click to collapse



Banned for the meaningless use of " bleeping OT"


----------



## furiouskid (Nov 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Banned for the meaningless use of " bleeping OT"

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the meaningless use of bleeping OT


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2013)

furiouskid said:


> Banned for banning the meaningless use of bleeping OT

Click to collapse



Banned for caring 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Nov 30, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for caring
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being harsh! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned

:banghead:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Nov 30, 2013)

Mad you are? Hmm. 
Banned. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned because you use that holy name as your user name


----------



## androvista (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for not using the word ban

Press the Thanks Button???


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for asking for thanks. Seriously, change your sig.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for asking for thanks. Seriously, change your sig.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't give me any pizza


----------



## m1trand1r (Nov 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Banned because you didn't give me any pizza

Click to collapse



Banned you coz you want pizza...lol




        Beam-ed through your pineal gland via//Android 4.3.1//


----------



## androvista (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for using a short form


----------



## mexigga (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for using the word Vista in your name


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned because your name sounds like Maggi, a popular instant noodles in Malaysia 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned beacause I have a Nike Lunarlon 2014 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tokenpoke (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for excessive use of smilies

Sent from my LGMS500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## androvista (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for banning


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for using OS version in your username 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androvista (Dec 1, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for using OS version in your username
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire on cm 11


----------



## Orange_furball (Dec 1, 2013)

androvista said:


> Banned for banning me
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire on cm 11

Click to collapse



*Transverses back clip forward front of lip truck ban!*



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## androvista (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned because I did not understand what u meant

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire on cm11


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for being lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androvista (Dec 1, 2013)

vazquezcmp said:


> Ban you from the inside of my head with alcohol and gaming.

Click to collapse



Banned for using a screenshot of clubpenguin

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




Razor! said:


> Banned for being lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using a Samsung device

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2013)

androvista said:


> Banned for using a screenshot of clubpenguin
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for posting twice 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for single posting. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for single posting.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for buying xda app 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned because that's one way we can support the devs who primarily engineered the xda app.


----------



## babiegurl36 (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned because that's a great reason. ..

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for changing avatar again 

_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## babiegurl36 (Dec 1, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because that's a great reason. ..
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned because i always notice 

_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## John McClane (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for having a great eye. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for noting that.  

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YaXeS (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for having lags on my rom (Int2Ext...).

Sent from my PONIFIED and awesome Samsung Galaxy Mini using MusiXNext ROM with XDA-app


----------



## hanisod (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned because your galaxy mini is awesome

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## gakarica (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned coz of your colourful signature


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for posting in ot. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Masrepus (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned cause lilg is indeed awesome xD well not AS awesome as nexus 4, but nearly 

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned cause lilg is indeed awesome xD well not AS awesome as nexus 4, but nearly
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a weird language in your sig 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olokos (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned. reason:because

Wysyłane z mojego R800i za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned, because English..... 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## andresrivas (Dec 2, 2013)

olokos said:


> Banned. reason:because
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego R800i za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I can't understand your signature

Enviado desde mi MB860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because i don't understand yours also.

_  "You can only get the right answers if you asked the right questions."
- Socrates _


----------



## damiensmyth (Dec 2, 2013)

ban myself for not having said signetures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babiegurl36 (Dec 2, 2013)

damiensmyth said:


> ban myself for not having said signetures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned for using 23 exclamation points!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned for showing your thighs

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for showing your thighs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for looking at them


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because you did Too! 

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## androvista (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned for using an HP slate

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because Slate 7 is so much better than your Kindle Fire.


----------



## androvista (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because I have cm11

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because who cares? Vanilla android is boring, common, flat, and simple.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because we don't care. 

*Razor*!


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because you have more post.


----------



## Masrepus (Dec 2, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for having a weird language in your sig
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U mean the 'Gesendet von Tapatalk' thing? Banned for not recognizing german language ^^

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## Olivier (Dec 2, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> U mean the 'Gesendet von Tapatalk' thing? Banned for not recognizing german language ^^
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for expecting everyone to recognize "weird" languages. 

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned for using xperia S. 

*Razor*!


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned cuz this is how the game is played 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned for not having an avatar.

*Razor*!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 2, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> Banned cuz this is how the game is played
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned to be so late

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned for not banning me

*Razor*!


----------



## Masrepus (Dec 2, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned for expecting everyone to recognize "weird" languages.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hahaha ban you for speaking a weird language as well ;D

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because today's my birthday! Woot Woot.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because many many happy returns of the day .

*Razor*!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned for too many many...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------




John McClane said:


> Banned because today's my birthday! Woot Woot. View attachment 2429048

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday John.
Here is your birthday present ..... You're banned 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skywalker.00 (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned for wishing john a happy birthday 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned for banning the member who wish me happy birthday. Unbanned to those who wish me happiness. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because happy birthday to you  (although I'm late)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned for being late  

and happy birthday john ^_^

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## YaXeS (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because i am sleepy.

Sent from my PONIFIED and awesome Samsung Galaxy Mini using MusiXNext ROM with XDA-app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 3, 2013)

The unban will keep going for those who wished me happy birthday.  :silly:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2013)

John McClane said:


> The unban will keep going for those who wished me happy birthday.  :silly:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because once you go ban, you can never unban. 

Also double Banned because happy birthday 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks husam. And rules are rules, so... Banned for crushing my happiest moment with a Ban.    :silly:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 3, 2013)

Kitteh Hammer Ban Ban

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for kitteh 

Sent from my cousin's creepy Chinese tablet.....


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because wut? 

*Razor*!


----------



## Masrepus (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned john for not telling us how old he got ^^ happy birthday anyway

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## androvista (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for still being on ics

Sent from my finger to your face


----------



## reignzy (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because I'm king and your not

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 3, 2013)

androvista said:


> Banned for still being on ics
> 
> Sent from my finger to your face

Click to collapse



Banned!
Not because you are on CM11, you have the privilege to belittle those who are on android 4.3 and below.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for not banning the member above you.

*Razor*!


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 3, 2013)

banned because i dont have Razor.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for who cares

*Razor*!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because lightning revenant.


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because why not ?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for using horror avatar

*Razor*!


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 3, 2013)

banned because u dont care


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for I cared. 

*Razor*!


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned cuz it is not horror its manga
And banned twice cuz u said before that I don't have avatar 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because I was so tired that I ended up having lunch really early. :S

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for having lunch really early

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because your username remind me of my friend. 

*Razor*!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because your username remind me of my favorite dota character.

Razor!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 3, 2013)

Good morning Ban for everyone! 
Boom.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because it's 7.15 PM. 

*Razor*!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 3, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned because it's 7.15 PM.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm bored


Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because I got free 3G 4ever without hacking/altering and still can access 3G even reflashed another ROM.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because I too have free internet connection (which is official). Much faster than 3G

*Razor*!


----------



## androvista (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for banning

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for the most original ban ever.

/sarcasm

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for I remember you have iPhone. 

*Razor*!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 3, 2013)

Are you sarcastically banning the above member.....


Hmmm!
Banned for being SO sarcastic!


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because you are alive 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GH0571990 (Dec 3, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> Banned because you are alive
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because reasons.


----------



## tokenpoke (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for not revealing your reasons for banning.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because there's no reason to ban without a reason. It's an unreasonable complain.


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because Yippie Ki Yay

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because that's my line! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because no its not 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't believe what I'm seeing....... 
Ban you Hayden! Long time.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because it's been too long and for not believing

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because my ISP is down recently.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for the sake of banning 

*Razor*!


----------



## androvista (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for being online right now

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for scary avatar 

*Razor*!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for having your name on your signature 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because your name reminds me of my friend 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for it's common

*Razor*!


----------



## androvista (Dec 4, 2013)

What is scary?
Banned

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because you're avatar is.


----------



## gonzas144 (Dec 4, 2013)

BANNED because I don't know where Caloocan is


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned the member above you because he spoke the truth. 

*Razor*!


----------



## androvista (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for making me angry. What is funny?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------



Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for changing that horror avatar. Thanks for the same too 

*Razor*!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because i'm honestly grateful to you for provoking him to change his scary avatar. Hahaha!


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Your welcome so banned 

*Razor*!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for welcoming people 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because it's called manners 

*Razor*!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what they are 


Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tokenpoke (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because someone left the ban hammer on the coffee table and I got bored and found it.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 4, 2013)

So that explains why the coffee now Haz Supa Powa!  Caffeine Ban! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for consuming caffeine

*Razor*!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because I sometimes didn't.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

For being good I ban you

*Razor*!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because I always prefer "Nestlē Milo".

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for I used to drink

*Razor*!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for being grramar nazis.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for I used to drink
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Banned for being a quitter

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

I started another one. Without knowing you shouldn't ban me. Banned banned banned

*Razor*!


----------



## androvista (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for banning after being banned

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned coz your lol

*Razor*!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because his lol?  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because his lol?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for asking about other people lols

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for having triple 6

*Razor*!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for having none!!!! :silly:


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for noticing that

*Razor*!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because Noted!!!!

See what I did There


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for I remember you have iPhone.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're sorely mistaken. I have never owned one of those pitiful excuses for a smartphone.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for a late quote....

Keep the pace Pizza, 30 minutes or less!!!!!


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for banning him got correct reason 

*Razor*!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for not using commas,,,,,,,,


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for too many commas

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for noticing that

*Razor*!


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for your sig being the same as your username!

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for being online Through PC. 

*Razor*!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because I'm on mobile.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because I too am mobile.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because it doesn't matter if mobile or PC. It's online, period.  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## babiegurl36 (Dec 5, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because it doesn't matter if mobile or PC. It's online, period.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for being online! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for not being online 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## androvista (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because I am happy

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------

Whoever bans me now will be banned forever, because I can never be banned

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 5, 2013)

Obviously banned for being happy 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned not sure why though 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for being confused

*Razor*!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for not clearing things. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for being on here too much

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## YaXeS (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because my Galaxy Mini is broken!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sympathy ban


Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for being so sympathetic!!


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for being cruel

*Razor*!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for being soft.  Bwahahaha   :silly:


----------



## Einwod (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because I consider you banned. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because I also consider that you should be banned!

Right back at you.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because you too 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for creating a Loop!


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned fr diving by 0.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for not dividing by 3.52 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because of Pi. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because I wanted that pie 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for not having that pie. Get kitkat instead. LMAO! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for abusing him:banghead:

*Razor*!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because that sounded awful.....


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because I divided by zero on Google.






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because the answer was obvious! :cyclops:


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because the sign up list on x10 is growing which makes it take so long. D:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jumper62 (Dec 5, 2013)

CoolApps said:


> Banned because I divided by zero on Google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because it is actually undefined

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 5, 2013)

jumper62 said:


> Banned because it is actually undefined
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you are suppose to get an error on a normal calculator.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned you all. As it's infinity

*Razor*!


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because you can only ban the user above and plus, there is no logic in this thread.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because, if there's no logic. Why you are here?  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Einwod (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because I'm bored to death. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 5, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, if there's no logic. Why you are here?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because by that I mean that if you ban that person above then why does that person ban you afterwards? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Einwod (Dec 5, 2013)

You're banned because you didn't ban me. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for having cool device:thumbup:

*Razor*!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 5, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for having cool device:thumbup:
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Banned to not have it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because I have cool device than atleast

*Razor*!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for calling devices Cool.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for being badass in teh movies

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## freekaleekuk (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for username being too easy to take out of context

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for the same reason. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## androvista (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned as I said no one can ban me

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to be unbannable.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned for not being rude:banghead:

*Razor*!


----------



## domini99 (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned for not being banned yet.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because your name sounds like Galaxy Mini when the "do" and "99" is expelled.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because your name sounds like Galaxy Mini when the "do" and "99" is expelled.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because K

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because of reasons.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## John McClane (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because you didn't say what reasons.....  Inconclusive! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned for talking about sMiley and sTwerking!    :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Dec 6, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you didn't say what reasons.....  Inconclusive!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm the only one with the gay twerkphone, its a ****ing iphone 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> gay twerkphone

Click to collapse



That should be your new sig ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Olivier (Dec 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Banned because i'm the only one with the gay twerkphone, its a ****ing iphone
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't sold it yet... 

Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia™ S mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAngeal05 (Dec 6, 2013)

I BAN You Because I Want To!!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because you want to or have to?

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because you don't want or have to....  Hahaha.  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because you don't want or have to....  Hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because only me, you and god know why. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hell-machine (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned, because you believe...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2013)

hell-machine said:


> Banned, because you believe...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a belieber

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because bacon.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## hell-machine (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because you say im belieber...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2013)

hell-machine said:


> Banned because you say im belieber...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because your reason is bad and you should feel bad 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned for calling Justins other peoples. Lol  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hell-machine (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because some others peoples like to be as Justin LOL

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## babiegurl36 (Dec 6, 2013)

hell-machine said:


> Banned because some others peoples like to be as Justin LOL
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because who gives a F about Justin? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because.......... Uhh
NO!


----------



## Stick2daScript (Dec 6, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for showing your thighs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for having a problem with her showing her thighs.

Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because he's not the only one.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned coz i don't know if she is really a 'she'.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 6, 2013)

Well in that case get the 's' out of the she and you'll have the He.

Banned for having me explain the whole situation....


----------



## domini99 (Dec 6, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Banned because you haven't sold it yet...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia™ S mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz it's technically not mine.
its my dad's old one and i'll give it back to my dad once my new phone has arrived.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because you need to let it go.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because letting go may be the easy part. But moving on is the hardest one.


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because iPhones make me nauseous

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hell-machine (Dec 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because iPhones make me nauseous
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because you use word "iPhone"


----------



## John McClane (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because it's not the word, it's the way you use it! :silly:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stick2daScript (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned for explaining. 

Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




hell-machine said:


> Banned because you use word "iPhone"

Click to collapse



Banned because you used it too!

Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ki6465 (Dec 6, 2013)

Stick2daScript said:


> Banned for explaining.
> 
> Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for telling us why. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stick2daScript (Dec 6, 2013)

Ki6465 said:


> Banned for telling us why. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for thumbs up.

Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for sticking to the script

The boss is here


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for sticking to the script 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for having a sticky script.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Stick2daScript (Dec 7, 2013)

GoSooners345 said:


> Banned for sticking to the script
> 
> The boss is here

Click to collapse



Banned for being the boss.

Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## babiegurl36 (Dec 7, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Banned for having a sticky script.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse



Banned for having such a cute baby! 

FYI, I am a f'n female and I'm showing my legs not my thighs! Learn basic anatomy!  Wtf?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stick2daScript (Dec 7, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Banned for having a sticky script.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse



Banned for using 2 cans and a string.

Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for using an awesome phone. :thumbup:


----------



## Stick2daScript (Dec 7, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for sticking to the script
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for using a C6903.

Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for not banning me!


----------



## Stick2daScript (Dec 7, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned for not banning me!

Click to collapse



You are officially banned!

Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhxDroid86 (Dec 7, 2013)

Stick2daScript said:


> You are officially banned!
> 
> Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using an HTC on Verizon!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Masrepus (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for being official

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## zeroblu3 (Dec 7, 2013)

banned for banning an official ban ^^

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for having s4 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned to not have it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 7, 2013)

The 5 persons above me having a samsung device is BANNED!!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for being Samsung hater......  Bwahahaha. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned because i'm not a hater. I'm just not a fan.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for not being a fan:banghead:

*Razor*!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for being an A/C instead of a fan!  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hell-machine (Dec 7, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for being an A/C instead of a fan!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because used XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned to not use it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 7, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Banned to not use it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I ban u because am back to ban u all guys.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Stick2daScript (Dec 7, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> I ban u because am back to ban u all guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for coming back to ban.

Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 7, 2013)

Stick2daScript said:


> Banned for coming back to ban.
> 
> Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone that comming back to ban 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stick2daScript (Dec 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for banning someone that comming back to ban
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for banning someone else for coming back to ban.

Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 7, 2013)

Stick2daScript said:


> Banned for banning me for banning someone else for coming back to ban.
> 
> Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me back 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Banned for banning me back
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for using HTC .




Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for you're profile puicture

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 7, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for using HTC .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned both of you for using samsung 







abdo jouma said:


> Banned for you're profile puicture
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned because Samsung isn't bad.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because Samsung isn't bad.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned cause he ban me for using htc :c

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned because the Atrix HD isn't made by HTC 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because Samsung isn't bad.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because Samsung is the best

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned coz agreed


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned coz m2 :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for agreeing


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because there are too many things that i don't want from samsung. Mainly, it's horrible cheap plastic build that you can also see on a cheap plastic imitation clone phone. And i will never invest 600 dollars for a cheap plastic phone. Never.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for expressing your opinion


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because it's a fact, and there's no denying that.


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because you don't know the difference between fact and opinion

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because samsung using cheap plastic, the same as you can see in those cheap imitation clone phones, isn't solely opinion. I've owned some samsung devices (Galaxy Y and Galaxy S2) before but ended up selling it because i could not stand holding such a cheap device. Feature-wise, yes, they may be commended, but build quality-wise, no. Just no. And if people don't see those as a fact, then they are just blindly following samsung.


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because though Samsung might use thin plastic, I've yet to meet anyone who bought a phone for its bullet stopping capabilities.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 8, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Banned because though Samsung might use thin plastic, I've yet to meet anyone who bought a phone for its bullet stopping capabilities.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz its true 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned coz I buy cases for phones so build quality isn't an issue for me


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 8, 2013)

b0neZ said:


> Banned because though Samsung might use thin plastic, I've yet to meet anyone who bought a phone for its bullet stopping capabilities.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse



Banned because you haven't heard the story of an htc evo 3d taking a bullet and that saved a life of a store clerk from a thief. Imagine if that was a cheap plastic samsung phone, the bullet would 100% go through it and through his innards.

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/10/29/htc-evo-3d-smartphone-stops-bullet-saves-store-clerks-life/

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz I buy cases for phones so build quality isn't an issue for me

Click to collapse



Banned for not caring about the build quality. I never use a case. Bumper, yes, but case, never.


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because k lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Indiwiz (Dec 8, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because k lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm an OF fan and you have Doris as your profile picture ?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 8, 2013)

Indiwiz said:


> Banned because I'm an OF fan and you have Doris as your profile picture ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for using thumb up

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for lack of emoticons

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stick2daScript (Dec 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned because you don't know the difference between fact and opinion
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned for having a link in your signature.

Sent from my One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for having that username


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for having that username

Click to collapse



Bannned because your reason for banning is too ridiculous.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 8, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Bannned because your reason for banning is too ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned to not ban me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

Banned coz thisis my 450 post

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hell-machine (Dec 8, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Banned to not ban me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you have 450 posts


----------



## Thealshear (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because no thanks


----------



## 555rt (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because you happen to be the one above me


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because of Miley cyrus taking thor's ban hammer


----------



## zeroblu3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned by Miley Cyrus with Thor's ban hammer...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because miley cyrus is disgusting.


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because who cares?....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because it's the truth

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because miley cyrus and justin gayber must be the two that should have died instead of paul walker and roger rodas.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 9, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because miley cyrus and justin gayber must be the two that should have died instead of paul walker and roger rodas.

Click to collapse



Banned for putting a justin gayber name which made me laugh.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## hell-machine (Dec 9, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for putting a justin gayber name which made me laugh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because im bored from your post !


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because honestly celebrity's they can go ahead and mess up their career but why should you care sure Justin beiber sucks and so does miley Cyrus but really who cares 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because it seems you're the one who really cared. Haven't you noticed that the person above you stopped talking about it? And yet i don't know why do you have to brought it up again. Hahaha 

Move on mate.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because I have school. 

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## androvista (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned as I too have school

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 9, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because who cares?....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for asking who cares

The boss is here

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




androvista said:


> Banned as I too have school
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse









Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because I have school.
> 
> Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat
> 
> L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.

Click to collapse



Banned for having school as I have finals this week and for calling your s4 a banana



The boss is here


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned for that username


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for that username

Click to collapse



Banned for being a bit of a white Christmas tree in the snow with the ball rolling on the ground floor of the most important thing in common sense of humour and the cast of the year and the boys are going to be in the library today Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2 the game

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vlasp (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because I have no school today. I also like white Christmas trees.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




Vlasp said:


> Banned because I have no school today. I also like white Christmas trees.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned because you are me.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 9, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> Banned because I have no school today. I also like white Christmas trees.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned coz im me and i have school

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## GoSooners345 (Dec 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for that username

Click to collapse



Banned for calling yourself dark shadow even you are just darkness

The boss is here


----------



## Aramyst (Dec 9, 2013)

banned for referring to yourself as "the boss"


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 9, 2013)

I won't ban you why should I 
Why can't we all just love each other :/ 
Oh right its a game 
And we have to ban each other 
But I won't ban people 

And to the one who will comment after me 
Go ahead ban me 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Aramyst (Dec 9, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> I won't ban you why should I
> Why can't we all just love each other :/
> Oh right its a game
> And we have to ban each other
> ...

Click to collapse



aww the feels
*bans self*


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2013)

Aramyst said:


> aww the feels
> *bans self*

Click to collapse



Banned because all of you are pu**ies

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Christian Nothing (Dec 9, 2013)

Can someone ban me from the awake world to the sleeping land 
I can't fall asleep , help 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## gimmeitorilltell (Dec 9, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> Can someone ban me from the awake world to the sleeping land
> I can't fall asleep , help
> 
> _*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *

Click to collapse



Banned for watching too much porn & NOT sleeping!


----------



## Christian Nothing (Dec 9, 2013)

gimmeitorilltell said:


> Banned for watching too much porn & NOT sleeping!

Click to collapse



I wish I would watch a porn (kidding)
I freaking don't know why I can't sleep , I'm trying since 3 hrs to fall asleep , the nasty part is that I'm alone , my gf is at her parents  tonight  
Someone pls help me :laugh:


Oh and banned for thinking only at porn movies :laugh:

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## bhp090808 (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for being a Christian porn freak ?

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for mentioning dirty things.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for mentioning dirty things.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for imagining too much 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned because.......  KNOX BS. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned because I can't find a ps4 in the stores. *cries in corner*

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned because you're taking my cake!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for being a nurse


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for being a nurse

Click to collapse



Banned for not being a nurse

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for having so many thanks and not being an RC/RD/RT


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for not updating to xda premium 4.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned for having so many thanks and not being an RC/RD/RT

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know Y am I still SM

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned coz you have to apply for them
Mods won't give it by themselves


----------



## John McClane (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for calling those who must not be named or summoned.....    

......TeH M0ds........ 
/me haz teh chills


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for calling those who must not be named or summoned.....
> 
> ......TeH M0ds........
> /me haz teh chills

Click to collapse



Banned because you got knox'd..  Noob

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 10, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you got knox'd..  Noob
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I didn't update it. :silly::silly::silly: BOO!

We need Summons.:laugh:


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned because you just did a mistake.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because you just did a mistake.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I hate snow 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned because I even don't feel the snow 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## htc fan89 (Dec 12, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I even don't feel the snow
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting to feel "snow"


----------



## John McClane (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because.... 

Informer:


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because we are unfortunately in part of SEA which do not experience winter season..


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because it's 31C at 10:30 am :/ I'm already over summer 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 12, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because it's 31C at 10:30 am :/ I'm already over summer
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because today is a busy day for me

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned because today is a busy day for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody cares

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hasoffer (Dec 12, 2013)

*hi*

I ban you for God sake~~~


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 12, 2013)

As part of the rules of this thread,

I Hayden18 unofficially ban you from posting in here from now on

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because you're trying to act like a mod.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because, that's the reason of this thread.


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 12, 2013)

Easy way out, ban. 

Sent from my Moto X DE


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because you're using dev edition of Moto X.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GXGOW (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because you didn't read the End User License Agreement. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned for living in hamme


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned for banning the guy living in Hamme


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because where in the world is Hamme?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because where in the world is Hamme?

Click to collapse



Banned because Ham is made from pigs

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned for talking about of Bacon!


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because bacon!

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## lolerpro8 (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because banning for talking about bacon

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned because you're not the pro 8 

Die Hard Note II


----------



## lolerpro8 (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned because I am

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 13, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Banned because I am
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a avatar without image available

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lolerpro8 (Dec 13, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for having a avatar without image available
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned for not banning 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned for banning

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 13, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned for banning
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because banning is what the main objective of this thread..aint?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saboture (Dec 13, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned because banning is what the main objective of this thread..aint?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning creatively.. Weaaaak

Sent from my Galaxy Note II via Tapatalk 4


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned because i agree with you. 'Banned for banning' is just lame and meh.


----------



## taat3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned,just so your not left out. Now you've joined all the banned above you...your welcome

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 13, 2013)

taat3 said:


> Banned,just so your not left out. Now you've joined all the banned above you..._*your welcome
> *_
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it's not _your welcome_ anymore.
Is Everybody's Welcome..  :laugh::silly:


Or is it You're Welcome?

Anyways. Banned!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned for confusing sentence :/

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 13, 2013)

taat3 said:


> Banned,just so your not left out. Now you've joined all the banned above you...your welcome
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't understand what YOU'RE trying to say.

And to the one above me, banned for noticing his nazi grammar. Hahaha.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned because I'm just rooted my elder brother's new phone less than a day 

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 13, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because_* I'm just rooted*_ my elder brother's new phone less than a day
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because, you're rooted? 
I didn't know you can root Humans!!! Lol 


Sorry, couldn't let it pass. :silly::laugh:


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned anyway.....

Sent from Y/Pocket Neo rooted just after purchased it hihihihi.....


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned because it is not that very surprising that you have rooted a samsung device, hours after you purchased it, since samsung devices are one of the most easiest to root.. even my 11-yr old brother have rooted his galaxy Y, the moment we got home from buying the phone.


----------



## das_webos_transformer (Dec 13, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because it is not that very surprising that you have rooted a samsung device, hours after you purchased it, since samsung devices are one of the most easiest to root.. even my 11-yr old brother have rooted his galaxy Y, the moment we got home from buying the phone.

Click to collapse



Banned for having an 11 year old brother!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned for WebOS


----------



## lolerpro8 (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned because having two c's in your surname

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned for criticizing my last name! 
-_-


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned because I just got a ps4

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 13, 2013)

banned coz i dont have it


----------



## lolerpro8 (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned becouse you are jelaus

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned for typing wrong spelling

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Banned for typing wrong spelling
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because he didn't typed "spelling", he typed becouse and jelaus.   

Die Hard Note II


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because that's the whole point of this and because the latest Die Hard wasn't too good.


----------



## YaXeS (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because i installed skype.


----------



## htc fan89 (Dec 14, 2013)

UrbanDrawer said:


> Banned because that's the whole point of this and because the latest Die Hard wasn't too good.

Click to collapse



Banned for pointing out the point of this thread 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned for being an htc fan, yet you're using a nexus 5.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because I won't buy HTC devices anymore because of some personal reasons.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because you take your problems with htc too personally that made you inclined on buying a crappy samsung device instead. And for that my friend, i pity you..


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned for telling the truth

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## PortlandAmir (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because you cannot handle the truth.


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned for if you tell the truth by lying, are you still telling the truth?(Derp)


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 14, 2013)

UrbanDrawer said:


> Banned for if you tell the truth by lying, are you still telling the truth?(Derp)

Click to collapse



Banned because if you tell the truth by lying it would be called lying! Right? 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 14, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because if you tell the truth by lying it would be called lying! Right?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



banned because he is confused and he is confusing others aswell


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because a lie, even if it was meant to produce a positive outcome, will always be a lie.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 14, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because a lie, even if it was meant to produce a positive outcome, will always be a lie.

Click to collapse



banned coz i want christmas to get nexus 7 2013


----------



## 西村大一 (Dec 14, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz i want christmas to get nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



banned because i want to ban you


----------



## lolerpro8 (Dec 14, 2013)

Then i ban you like a boss

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Then i ban you like a bos
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I* boss* 
Banned for failing the first grade. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lolerpro8 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned becouse english isnt my native language 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned for not speaking your native language 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AndrolinRoot (Dec 14, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not speaking your native language
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for posting more than one time in this thread.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because so what if he does that? Is there a written rule that you are only limited to one post in an OT thread? Meh..


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because yes, it is.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because you don't know the answer to 6/2(2+1)

Sent from R A I N B O W phone


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because the answer is 1.


----------



## lasic.2000 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned coz it's 9...

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because it is 10.0-1.000000000000 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because it is 10.0-1.000000000000
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because its exactly 10pm.

Time for sleep

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 14, 2013)

lasic.2000 said:


> Banned coz it's 9...
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you're an idiot. Please, take time to learn about PEMDAS.

And to TPAM, banned because it's 1 AM here, and i'm still at work. :banghead:


----------



## lasic.2000 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well idiot,  6/2(2+1)=6:2*3=3*3=9

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




lasic.2000 said:


> Well idiot,  6/2(2+1)=6/2*3=3*3=9
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned for still proving yourself to be an idiot.

Parenthesis: (2+1) = 3
Multiplication: 2(3) = 6
Division: 6/6 = 1.

This is the last. I don't want to argue with someone who doesn't even know the basic PEMDAS. Shame..


----------



## lasic.2000 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well then try on calculator... 

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk


----------



## Thatgrass (Dec 14, 2013)

lasic.2000 said:


> Well then try on calculator...
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for missing this :There still need to be bracket surrounding the 2 till the end  
Like 6/(2x(2+1))


Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lasic.2000 (Dec 14, 2013)

No because it goes from left to right and Division and multiplication are on same level

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk


----------



## Thatgrass (Dec 14, 2013)

lasic.2000 said:


> No because it goes from left to right and Division and multiplication are on same level
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're absolutely right! You learned (some of) us a valuable math lesson 

Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lasic.2000 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ban for that xD

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk


----------



## lolerpro8 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ban because i disagree with people who disagree with you

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Ban because i disagree with people who disagree with you
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for being his BH

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lasic.2000 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ban coz i thank You xD

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk


----------



## lolerpro8 (Dec 14, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being his BH
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What is bh

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hhp_211 (Dec 14, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> What is bh
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing rules


----------



## lolerpro8 (Dec 14, 2013)

hhp_211 said:


> Banned for not knowing rules

Click to collapse



Shure, what is bh

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hhp_211 (Dec 15, 2013)

lolerpro8 said:


> Shure, what is bh
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Havent got a clue,,, more banned for still asking questions &still not following rules


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned for not stating the rule he is not abiding to.


----------



## panpjp (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned for carrying a gun (your avatar)

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## rtwrobert10 (Dec 15, 2013)

panpjp said:


> Banned for carrying a gun (your avatar)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking guns

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned coz your name is Robert


----------



## androvista (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned because who knows? My username is androvista, so is my name drovi???

Anyway, we don't care about his name until he is Steve Jobs or bill gates or Larry Page or your dad.


----------



## lasic.2000 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ban beacuse You've got Android logo as avatar

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk


----------



## hell-machine (Dec 16, 2013)

lasic.2000 said:


> Ban beacuse You've got Android logo as avatar
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you havent android logo as avatar !


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because you haven't any avatar.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androvista (Dec 16, 2013)

Hahaha! Banned myself for laughing.

Banned the guy above me for having an avatar

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because I recently broke away from a friend zone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because no one escapes the friendzone alive 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 16, 2013)

banned because i succeeded, yet i'm alive.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 16, 2013)

banned because i do it once a month.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 16, 2013)

I ban you for breathing. 

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned cause you have a pony with a mustache as your avatar.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned because..... You know why!

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned coz I don't know why


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned because we know why, while you don't.


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned because ive tried active display for the first time ever just now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tekken22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because ive tried active display for the first time ever just now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because it's your first time EVER!


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned for banning a virgin

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Masrepus (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned cause he wasnt a virgin back then

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5570 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because this phone just came in from eBay 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 18, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because it's not _your welcome_ anymore.
> Is Everybody's Welcome..  :laugh::silly:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned Because Your Face Sucks!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not being very nice 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because he is just probably guilty since his/her face sucks more.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 18, 2013)

I will now ban you, because i ban you, why? Because of reasons. Nobody knows those reasons. The ban is secret.
Tpam,...... You are officially banned 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## m1trand1r (Dec 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I will now ban you, because i ban you, why? Because of reasons. Nobody knows those reasons. The ban is secret.
> Tpam,...... You are officially banned
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned ya because you're sending thing using sending app....lol




        Beam-ed through your pineal gland via//Android 4.3.1//


----------



## nutij3 (Dec 18, 2013)

rkoby13 said:


> Banned ya because you're sending thing using sending app....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban you because you have my same ROM with same update!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because i pity myself since i'm still on 4.2.2. :/


----------



## nutij3 (Dec 18, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i pity myself since i'm still on 4.2.2. :/

Click to collapse



Banned because you must pass to slimsaber 4.3.1!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2013)

nutij3 said:


> Banned because you must pass to slimsaber 4.3.1!
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 18, 2013)

husam666 said:


> banned because

Click to collapse



Banned because Jesus doesn't like me


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2013)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because Jesus doesn't like me

Click to collapse



Banned because it's a good thing, since you're in a Mexican prison


----------



## south956 (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being on this thread too. 








For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## John McClane (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because we are Everywhere!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because we are Everywhere!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because someone else still has the mafia logo in their sig :')
Double banned because you should get a promotion


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because someone else still has the mafia logo in their sig :')
> Double banned because you should get a promotion

Click to collapse



Banned for making a good suggestion. 

_        “I stopped believing in Santa Claus when my mother took me to see him in a department store, and he asked for my autograph.” – Shirley Temple    _


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because I'm the 6000th post
Edit: damn I'm stupid haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because lol.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because we're near post #60000


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because results for my examination at school is out today.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because this might be the first on page 60,000. 

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because this might be the first on page 60,000.
> 
> Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat
> 
> L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.

Click to collapse



Banned because aww yeah, page 6,000 is mine


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned for taking my spot 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because aww yeah, page 6,000 is mine

Click to collapse



Banned Because For Being A Big Big  Junk In XDA... Peace Bro 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because I will be the writer #60000th post in this thread 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because I'll be the 59995th post 5 posts left and boom 60000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masrepus (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned cause i just could do a five-times-post to be #60000 but that would be stupid ^^
Btw, how do u call that, double--triple--quadruple--... and then???

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

Banmed because your sig is too damn long.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 19, 2013)

banned Because Your Avatar is Terrible...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 19, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned cause i just could do a five-times-post to be #60000 but that would be stupid ^^
> Btw, how do u call that, double--triple--quadruple--... and then???
> 
> ---------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not googling it, the answer is quintuple 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because MINE!!!!
Edit: Haha sorry for being "that" guy but I just had to 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because i am the 60001st poster here and yet i don't care.


----------



## Nbsss (Dec 19, 2013)

Can't believe this thread is still going after 3 years and 6,000 pages -. -


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because I thinking the same thing lol

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned for the thought of it!

We LIVE for this!


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned Because Post #60005 Is Mine!!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because you didn't do anything special in your so called Post.

 :silly:


----------



## JG (Dec 19, 2013)

banned because neither did you willis!lol


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

I did, I Banned the hell out of him/her. 
Also I ban you for the lulz. 
Sup K! 

Edit: I ban you for the drowning man aka, lol

Die Hard Note II


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

John McClane said:


> I did, I Banned the hell out of him/her.
> Also I ban you for the lulz.
> Sup K!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because they stole my post 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned coz i changed my profile picture

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Banned coz i changed my profile picture
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because nobody cares, this isn't Facebook 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because nobody cares, this isn't Facebook
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned coz there are a theard for this stuff

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because, still though nobody cares.    

Edit:  Husam, where's that promotion you were talking about!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned for no reason....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned to not have reason

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because you're using "to" which should be replaced with "because/for".... 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

We need M0AR banning reasons! 

You can ban me nao for not banning, the banned member!
Bananarama


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned Due To Being A Big Big Nerd For Banning

Sent from my Banned using Banned


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned for the wrong use of blur on your pic.  

Die Hard Note II


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 19, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the wrong use of blur on your pic.
> 
> Die Hard Note II

Click to collapse



I ban u permanently because you are banning constantly everybody it seems

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Very well then. Let me welcome-ban you. 


Die Hard Note II


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned for smiling 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because :sly:   :thumbup: :thumbdown:      :what:   :beer:   :screwy: :banghead:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because, why so many Emoticons????


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, why so many Emoticons????

Click to collapse



Banned for making fun of his bipolarity


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because, you're missing happiness from your cyanide.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because, you're missing happiness from your cyanide.

Click to collapse



Banned because happiness is overrated


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because so is cyanide.  Bwahahahahahahahaha......


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because so is cyanide.  Bwahahahahahahahaha......

Click to collapse



banned for sheepdog


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because of:


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because of:

Click to collapse



banned because


----------



## hanisod (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because you made me laugh xD

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Achievement of your happiness is the only moral purpose of your life, and that happiness, not pain or mindless self-indulgence, is the proof of your moral integrity, since it is the proof and the result of your loyalty to the achievement of your values."

-Ayn Rand


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because......
I raise you!


----------



## hanisod (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because you got ninja'd

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Achievement of your happiness is the only moral purpose of your life, and that happiness, not pain or mindless self-indulgence, is the proof of your moral integrity, since it is the proof and the result of your loyalty to the achievement of your values."

-Ayn Rand


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned! -_-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned! -_-

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because no u  

Sent from R A I N B O W phone


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because no u
> 
> Sent from R A I N B O W phone

Click to collapse



Banned because you're gooby

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because you're Pluto.  

Die Hard Note II


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 19, 2013)

Banne because you banned mickey's dog :sly:

Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

martinusbe said:


> Banne because you banned mickey's dog :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for not watching dolan videos


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned for using cartoon image as avatar.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for using cartoon image as avatar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for caring too much about my avatar. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 20, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for caring too much about my avatar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning me in a loong time

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Banned for not banning me in a loong time
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because you can ban.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 20, 2013)

Booned coz I like ur nome 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned coz U Steal My China Made Low Quality Boxer.

Sent from my Banned using Banned Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because of your tapatalk and phone, which are banned...?

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because of your phone being an LG

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because of your phone being a C6903.


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because you banned the guy who banned me...

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

Thus creating the loop again!

Banned.


----------



## hanisod (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned in the name of Luna!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned in the name of Luna!
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because who?


----------



## hanisod (Dec 20, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned because who?

Click to collapse










Also

BANNED!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, Luna in my language refers to the MOOOON!!!!! 

So I could take he banned me in the name of the Moon. 

Oh, I almost forgot. Banned for asking, and ban him for talking about Da Moon (in Gru's Voice)


----------



## hanisod (Dec 20, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Well, Luna in my language refers to the MOOOON!!!!!
> 
> So I could take he banned me in the name of the Moon.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot. Banned for asking, and ban him for talking about Da Moon (in Gru's Voice)

Click to collapse



Banned because you got ninja'd again xD

Btw what language?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned for running in teh Background! I should task kill you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

My native language is Spanish.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for running in teh Background! I should task kill you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My native language is Spanish.

Click to collapse



Banned because he will still run on the next reboot


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

Lol!!!!  :silly:

Banned because I'll greenify him then. :cyclops:


----------



## hanisod (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because I'll wake up on any notification :sly:

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

Well Then Smarty! I should uninstall you!

Banned because you're not in my apps list anymore. Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## hanisod (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because you can't.... It can't be 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 20, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Well Then Smarty! I should uninstall you!
> 
> Banned because you're not in my apps list anymore. Bwahahahahahahaha

Click to collapse



Banned for making me laugh like a hell.

Rofl

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because I'm faster than y'all

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because you can't laugh in hell.  It will burn your smile!


----------



## hanisod (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because I did it again XD

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned because I did it again XD
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for showing your signature.

Use hide tag

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned because I did it again XD
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because that's Britney's Line!


Now is stuck in my head.


----------



## hanisod (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because I iz sowy 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned for feeling it!


----------



## hanisod (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned for making me feeling it 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## John McClane (Dec 20, 2013)

Ohhhhh a Wise Guy eh!!!!!

Ban you Curly. I should get Moe & Larry to hit the brains out of you. :silly:


----------



## Einwod (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because of this. 


Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned for Toffee overload.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because arduino is awesome

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because I don't know who is him/she/thingy 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because i own an arduino board and i have an awesome plan

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## PortalOfGaming (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because I wonder what's your project is.

Sent from my Huawei Ascend P1 U9200 using xda app-developers app.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2013)

PortalOfGaming said:


> Banned because I wonder what's your project is.
> 
> Sent from my Huawei Ascend P1 U9200 using xda app-developers app.

Click to collapse



Banned because he's building a machine that spies on everyone, every hour of everyday


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned For Posting Everyday Here

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because banning is Fun

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 21, 2013)

iBan u for the ghost of @soban_mub

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for not knowing about doris

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned cause of Dora the explorer

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned Due To Being Suckest Pirate of All

Sent from my EF™ Note using Tapatalk Now Paid


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because of improper capitalization and the use of "suckest" since that invalid word doesn't exist.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for banning the suckiest preteen of them all

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 21, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because of improper capitalization and the use of "suckest" since that invalid word doesn't exist.

Click to collapse



Banned For Being Girl...

Sent from my E10i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for banning a girl @PortalOfGaming @husam666
U 2 are banned bcause here's the Arduino Project: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2569882

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for calling out two users 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because with some tweaks, my phone doesn't sucks anymore :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because I will use my brand new Kobe 9 shoes tomorrow at our school 

Sent from Apple Inc.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Banned because I will use my brand new Kobe 9 shoes tomorrow at our school
> 
> Sent from Apple Inc.

Click to collapse



Banned for being a show off 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tichyb (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for sending messages from Apple inc haha 

Sent from my KitKat wrapped HTC One


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 21, 2013)

tichyb said:


> Banned for sending messages from Apple inc haha
> 
> Sent from my KitKat wrapped HTC One

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm featured in a local newspaper  (I'm the orange one)






Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Einwod (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for being the orange one. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2013)

Einwod said:


> Banned for being the orange one.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for hating the annoying orange 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because lol

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StealthDefender (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for no reason

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 21, 2013)

Boomed cuz I hud a roason xD

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for wrong spilleng.


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned For Being Idiot On Spelling

Sent from my Samsung Universe Note using TapatalkX v0.1


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 21, 2013)

StealthDefender said:


> Banned for no reason
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for having a german signature... xD

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 21, 2013)

Cheetah1024 said:


> Banned for having a german signature... xD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Banned to not have it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh!  

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 21, 2013)

Cheetah1024 said:


> Banned for making me laugh!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Banned coz I'm in afi cotroceni ( mall) 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## StealthDefender (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned to Show Version of English Signature

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because I wish to. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mici01 (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned beacause I not only wish to. But because i say it!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2013)

mici01 said:


> Banned beacause I not only wish to. But because i say it!

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that your 5 posts have any power here


----------



## mcolvin2005 (Dec 22, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for thinking that your 5 posts have any power here

Click to collapse




banned because i need to more posts


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 22, 2013)

mcolvin2005 said:


> banned because i need to more posts

Click to collapse



Banned because off-topic isn't the place to get your first 10 post's 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Moscow Desire (Dec 22, 2013)

mcolvin2005 said:


> banned because i need to more posts

Click to collapse



Be careful, I might just accept your "challenge" 

Note to all members. Posting in the "Off Topic" forums is not the proper way to accumulate posts. (10 post rule). Posts must be helpful and relative to the device.

Posting junk to bypass the 10 post rule, only gets a moderators attention.

Cheers

MD


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for having moderator swag

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 22, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned for having moderator swag
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a moderator itself.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for calling a moderator "it"

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for correcting him... ._.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 22, 2013)

Cheetah1024 said:


> Banned for correcting him... ._.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Banned coz i have 99 thanks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because 99 thanks are not enough...

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## babiegurl36 (Dec 22, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Banned coz i have 99 thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I wish I had a nexus 5.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 22, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Banned because I wish I had a nexus 5.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because i too wish I had a nexus 5


----------



## babiegurl36 (Dec 22, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Banned because i too wish I had a nexus 5

Click to collapse



Banned because we both should get a nexus 5.:thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because nexus 5 is overly priced here in our country. It almost costs like the sgs4 and htc one.. :/


----------



## toskabab (Dec 22, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because nexus 5 is overly priced here in our country. It almost costs like the sgs4 and htc one.. :/

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not from my country.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because u too.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babiegurl36 (Dec 22, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because u too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not from my country either! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because I found this pic on Facebook lol






Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 22, 2013)

Cheetah1024 said:


> Banned because 99 thanks are not enough...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Banned coz u have half of that

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because...     because...       Aarrghh, forget it... 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## zubairamd (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because you forgot the reason for banning the person you banned before me banning you.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned cause....Hi.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 22, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause....Hi.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



 Seriously  you are Banned

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for editing...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Giupy 99 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned from @bannab while eating a banana.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk.


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned due to the irony.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because i like irony

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because you where late to respond.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 22, 2013)

CoolApps said:


> Banned because you where late to respond.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned coz u love Android


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because you had too much Androcide.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 22, 2013)

CoolApps said:


> Banned because you had too much Androcide.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned coz i know
im a big big fan for android and a litle developer


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 22, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz i know
> im a big big fan for android and a litle developer

Click to collapse



Banned because I am a great Android, Linux, Windows and Web developer lol.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ViolentSeizure (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for using a Nexus 4


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned for having a weird username.


----------



## jcpowell (Dec 23, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned for having a weird username.

Click to collapse



Banned for being hot


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned for not being hot... xD

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because it's hot in here even though it's christmas season already.


----------



## Byakko Custom (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned for Christmas in Florida...

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because i can.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheetah1024 said:


> Banned because i can.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking you can. 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because no matter how hard i tried to think about it, i still can't.


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 23, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because no matter how hard i tried to think about it, i still can't.

Click to collapse



Banned for trying. 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned for saying "trying". 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 23, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for saying "trying".
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for quoting the word "trying".

Sent from my GT-P3113 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned for quoting the quoted "trying".

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 23, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Banned for quoting the quoted "trying".
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to quote the quoted trying post.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because I'm little confused with your statement.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 23, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I'm little confused with your statement.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being confused

Sent from my GT-P3113 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because it just became confusing after all..


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 23, 2013)

I ban you all  for being jobless like me

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adidas007 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because your username is an oxymoron 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned for using the word Oxy without the Clean.....


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 23, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for using the word Oxy without the Clean.....

Click to collapse



Banned to be John

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned for using the words "ox" and "moron"... ( ._.)

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Masrepus (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned for using ._. All the time

---------------------------------
*Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
*OS*:
•AOSP ICS Touchwiz V5 by A_U
•Android 4.0.4
•Baseband XWKS2
•Kernel: 2.6.37.6 Badass v1.9 by alin.p
•Recovery CWM v4.0.0.5
*Mods*:
PureAudio, Mounts2SD, ODEX through Universal ODEX script, AdBlock by AdAway
---------------------------------

Gesendet von Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 23, 2013)

Masrepus said:


> Banned for using ._. All the time
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Phone* : Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned to have galaxy mini

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because of this. -_- Nice! -_-  o_0 ._. (.)_(.)  (-)_(-) 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because good job, John 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 24, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because good job, John
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for bravoing

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## EatHeat (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned for banning a bravoing guy


----------



## toskabab (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because when did xda members become such panzies? Everybody's licking each other's balls and trying not to hurt anybody's feelings... What's the average age in here, 5? Grow a pair of nuts people! /rant


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because watch your mouth....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because You Have Body Odor... Use Deodorant Men!!

Galing Mula Sa Aking Kalawakang Bata Gamit Ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because you're such a mediocre. And a disgrace to all filipinos here in xda.


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned for using the word "mediocre"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned for using the word "mediocre"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned to use it too

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because it's already 7 pm here and it's only 5 hrs before Christmas.


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned for being in my time zone 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned for being out of my timezone 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> Banned for being out of my timezone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned to be like me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 24, 2013)

banned for posting this emoticon:


----------



## nikosst (Dec 24, 2013)

banned for...whatever...


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 24, 2013)

I ban you cause i have windows phone... ㅠ.ㅠ 


Sent from my L625


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because you have a windows phone

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## nikosst (Dec 24, 2013)

Cheetah1024 said:


> Banned because you have a windows phone
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Banned because you re a cheetah


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned coz you are not

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 24, 2013)

I ban you for animal cruelty 


Sent from my L625


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned coz i dont understand you

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because it's already 12 AM here! Fireworks everywhere.. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned to be in another timezone...... 
Im Muslim but i hope you enjoy the Christmas

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because i am what? Merry christmas to all of us banners!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorrythat was my brother i changed the post see it again

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

Bannee to have 1130 post

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned for letting your brother on here

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 24, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Sorrythat was my brother i changed the post see it again
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because i didn't saw what your brother wrote, making me curious about it.


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned for being curious... Banned twice as your avatar is distracting me..


Sent from my L625


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 24, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> Banned for being curious... Banned twice as your avatar is distracting me..
> 
> 
> Sent from my L625

Click to collapse



Banned for getting distracted. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 24, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for getting distracted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








i ban you being arvind kejriwal... 








Sent from my L625


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned to ban

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## grunted (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because of the turd in my toilet

Sent from my SPH-L710 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned to say that

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy, Huge Ban for us who get this thread alive.    and Merry Christmas! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Happy, Huge Ban for us who get this thread alive.    and Merry Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



may the ban hammer fall on you


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because i like your avatar 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cheetah1024 said:


> Banned because i like your avatar
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting the D


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 24, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Banned for wanting the D

Click to collapse



Banned for???

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned for the excessive use of question marks.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned for staying here with me all this time. 

We need Erick summons.  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned cause am studying late at night for 2 exams tomorrow morning :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 24, 2013)

HAHA LOL ROFL LMAO...
banned for pretending to have tests on christmas...or are you serious?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned cause.... Am serious....

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because, not sure if serious!   

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned .... Am serious. I have Electrical Circuits Lab exam and something everybody knows and will get a full mark in it, even my 6yro bro can. 

So yeah am serious.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned .... Am serious. I have Electrical Circuits Lab exam and something everybody knows and will get a full mark in it, even my 6yro bro can.
> 
> So yeah am serious.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I want to wish u the best

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned for wishing me the best.
Thanks. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 24, 2013)

Well then. Wish you the best, and Merry Christmas! Banned too. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks  Merry Christmas to you too.

You are banned BTW.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Opt1kal (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned for being too friendly. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

Opt1kal said:


> Banned for being too friendly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for socialising


----------



## Skazzy3 (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned coz Cyanide and Happiness.

Sent from my ban machine.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned because Merry Christmas and Godbless to all of you..


----------



## toskabab (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned for growing chia-pets.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned because i don't know what you're talking about. :what:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned cause I have no clue either 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ban you cause i love cats


Sent from my L625


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned cause who doesn't love nekos must die!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

I ban you cz i want note 3


Sent from my L625


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned because I want a Note 3 too but it is too large besides my father couldn't afford for it :3

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

I ban you for being like me, partly.


Sent from my L625


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned Because Your Not Funny! Your Sucks!... 

Mensahe Mula Sa Aking E10i Gamit And Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned because i bought my phone from my own earnings. And i'm starting to save some money to upgrade next year.. hopefully, 2014 flagships wouldn't be a disappointment..


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned you as i don't want to be funny... 


Sent from my L625


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned because i wasn't trying to be funny..


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

I ban you as you posted before me..

(i replied a post above you) 


Sent from my L625


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned for posting the post number #60233 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

I ban you for posting via s duos..

Cause i had it before...♡.♡


Sent from my L625


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned cuz I hate my s duos :/

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> Banned cuz I hate my s duos :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for buying a crappy device 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned cuz it was a gift 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> Banned cuz I hate my s duos :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse








switch to windows phone, you will love every crappy android..

Ban you for underestimating power of common android..








Sent from my L625


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> switch to windows phone, you will love every crappy android..
> 
> Ban you for underestimating power of common android..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because actually no, after using windows phone for like 2 years, there are features that are better than Android, it has potential..


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

I ban you cause i badly miss android.

Seriously, wp is complete boring..


Sent from my L625


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because even though I hate to admit it, it's true. But I hate Microsoft.
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Banned because you should hate Steve Ballmer instead.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 25, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> I ban you cause i badly miss android.
> 
> Seriously, wp is complete boring..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because, if only Nokia would have given us a high end android phone, i would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because, if only Nokia would have given us a high end android phone, i would buy one in a heartbeat.

Click to collapse



Banned for not liking high end symbian phones


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned because it was teh sh_t


----------



## John McClane (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned for da sheeeat! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fahadsul3man (Dec 25, 2013)

^^ banned because Merry Christmas 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 26, 2013)

Banned because it's already the 26th here. But Merry Christmas to you too anyway.


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ban you for living in different time zone..


Sent from my L625


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 26, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> Ban you for living in different time zone..
> 
> 
> Sent from my L625

Click to collapse



Banned you and your timezone for being late 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 26, 2013)

Good Morning Ban everybody.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 26, 2013)

Good night everyone..... BANNNNNN.... 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok Then.

/me grabs a sledgehammer and slowly begin_s_ to walk_s_ next to you_s_ 

W H A M ! ! ! ! ! 

Ban


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 26, 2013)

Ban for sledgehammer use. 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 26, 2013)

Banned for sending this post using two tin cans connected by a string 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 26, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> Banned for sending this post using two tin cans connected by a string
> 
> sent from behind the screen

Click to collapse



Banned because your avatar is scaring most of the kid in der world.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 26, 2013)

Banned for calling in SCARE!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for being bald.


----------



## jcpowell (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for having long dark hair


----------



## jluca98 (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for wearing a mask

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned because i wear a mask everyday at work.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 27, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i wear a mask everyday at work.

Click to collapse



Banned for being Catwoman 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for liking cats so much 

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned 4 using nexus 3... 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Einwod (Dec 27, 2013)

grunted said:


> Banned because of the turd in my toilet
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not bashing the turd to get rid of it. And cause your toilet must stink.  Phew. Yuk. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for quoting an old post. 

C'mon!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for being Catwoman
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Banned because what i meant was a face mask used by medical personnels, not a mask for disguise.


----------



## androvista (Dec 27, 2013)

Nurbolat said:


> Banned because you posted at 05:55 PM

Click to collapse



Banned for being online while I'm sleepy

Yawn!

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for yawning here 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for being a 10poster. And for the lack of banning reasons.

Afraid to Type? 
:cyclops:


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for asking...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Ummmm, another Wise Guy eh????????????       

Banned!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 27, 2013)

Buumed.... woy?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Either you Bummed or tried to bump or is it BaNnEd?

 :silly:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned Cuz I like ur profile pic

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for too much idolizing Johnny Depp.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned Cuz idolizing is not a crime 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for being an extremely fan..........   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned Cuz u r also a big fan of Bruce Willis 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned because I have rum,  and Capt. Sparrow, as usual, is in search of same. 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for having Rum. You should drink it.    

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for not sharing it, you should get me a Ladies Rum..


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned cause I like Tapatalk 2 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned Cuz I don't think der is anything called ladies rum
And BTW I had no idea that u were a lady (no offense) 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for not knowing!!!!!


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for too much tongues 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for teeth 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok then, Banned for winking!!!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 27, 2013)

Well then Banned for wearing goggles 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for kissing Elizabeth Turner!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for being bald

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Meh! Old news pal!

Banned for bringing it again!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned to be Jhon

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for being kinda bossy in expendables 2

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned for being kinda bossy in expendables 2
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



Here you go:
Banned of course


----------



## Einwod (Dec 27, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Here you go:
> Banned of course

Click to collapse



Banned for doing it for 11 years.:victory:


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned to not do it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned Cuz ur dp is kinda creepy (I can't c what it is) 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 27, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned Cuz ur dp is kinda creepy (I can't c what it is)
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



Banned coz what is *dp*

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

*D*eath *P*enalty, perhaps       

Banned because yous haz been dp.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned Cuz dp means display picture

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned Cuz dp means display picture
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



Banned for being drunk 24/7

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for slapping yourself 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because your avatar looks like MagioROM's logo.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned coz your avatar is a girl


----------



## magnetboard (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for being sexist

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because you don't know the word 

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because b-b-b-bird bird bird. BiRD IS THE WORD!!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz your avatar is a girl

Click to collapse



Banned because i am. So what if it is?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned coz I thought that was your friend or something and you were a guy


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because now i get it. I lend this phone temporarily to my friend for about 4 mos to play with it, get it rooted and have a custom rom and kernel.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for not rooting your phone yourself

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned coz you're still not a recognized member


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banned coz you're still not a recognized member

Click to collapse



Banned because I have some issues .

Have to rectify that. .hopefully I will be soon..finger:crossed

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because is india really corruption free?


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned, yes we have free whole sale corruption...


Sent from my L625


----------



## Powerhouse (Dec 28, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because is india really corruption free?

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause i really Like the gal in your profile pic


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because i'm already taken.


----------



## opssemnik (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for liying

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for wrong spelling 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for trying to be a teacher


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because nothing beats Belgian waffles.


----------



## PuffMaN (Dec 28, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because nothing beats Belgian waffles.

Click to collapse



Banned for being DAMN RIGHT! 

Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because you don't know about Belgian Beer !


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because you don't know Belgian bud

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 28, 2013)

martinusbe said:


> Banned for trying to be a teacher

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Dec 28, 2013)

martinusbe said:


> Banned because you don't know about Belgian Beer !

Click to collapse



Banned for being DAMN wrong! Now go and get me a chouffe! 

Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for not explaining what exactly is a 'chouffe'.


----------



## PuffMaN (Dec 28, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned for not explaining what exactly is a 'chouffe'.

Click to collapse



Chouffe is proper beer son. Belgium' s finest! 
Banned for not knowing that!

Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 28, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Chouffe is proper beer son. Belgium' s finest!
> Banned for not knowing that!
> 
> Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



Banned!! Cuz it will come "daughter"  or "lady" not "son" 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 28, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Banned for being DAMN wrong! Now go and get me a chouffe!
> 
> Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me while i was having a Leffe in Nieuwpoort (at sea)


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 28, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



Banned because of having a nice quote.

Everybody must be like that

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for thinking like me :thumbup:

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because it's hard to feel awesome when you felt that sadness in the first place.. :/


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned Cuz I can't find a good reason(^_-)  

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 28, 2013)

Come on I would never ban jack sparrow xP

sent from behind the screen


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for not banning

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## John McClane (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for being 17 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## grunted (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for winning a leap motion controller on the Kim komando radio show

Sent from my SPH-L710 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned cuz what ?!

sent from behind the screen


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned cause I don't know 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned coz the same

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned coz im to drunk to explain

Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because Motörhead is one of the best old-school metal bands.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for ö

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## joNz. (Dec 29, 2013)

banned because i can


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned because you can't.... hehehehe

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned to be luqman

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned because i definitely agree with you. Love doesn't need any reason. It made my day..


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned coz love made your day

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Powerhouse (Dec 29, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i definitely agree with you. Love doesn't need any reason. It made my day..

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause such a beautiful gal like you , is posting only in off-topic thread  .. xD


----------



## jetbruceli (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr.Gentleman said:


> Banned 'cause such a beautiful gal like you , is posting only in off-topic thread  .. xD

Click to collapse



Banned for trying to hard.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned Cuz u made me sad as I read ur username and it made me remember Bruce lee


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr.Gentleman said:


> Banned 'cause such a beautiful gal like you , is posting only in off-topic thread  .. xD

Click to collapse



Banned because i'm not that expert in complex android stuffs. Tbh, i'm not even the one who rooted this phone i'm using..


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned because you should learn development 

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned cause I have an Engineering Drawing exam in 3 hours , and I hate it so much 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## zubairamd (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned because you should prepare for it rather banning us

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned cause I am...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## zubairamd (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned because I wanted to wish all the best.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 29, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because you should learn development
> 
> Sent From My Google Nexus 3

Click to collapse



Banned because don't worry.. i'm starting to, since the one who rooted my phone is now overseas..


----------



## Powerhouse (Dec 29, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because don't worry.. i'm starting to, since the one who rooted my phone is now overseas..

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause i can help you Root your device and install a custom ROM & even i live abroad (india)


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned because i appreciate your sincerity, but this phone already have a custom rom in it done by my friend. Thank you anyway.


----------



## sadekmefti (Dec 29, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i appreciate your sincerity, but this phone already have a custom rom in it done by my friend. Thank you anyway.

Click to collapse



Banned because you're a girl 

Sent from GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Powerhouse (Dec 29, 2013)

sadekmefti said:


> Banned because you're a girl
> 
> Sent from GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause you are surprised by seeing Girl's on xda .. -_-




gelo01 said:


> Banned because i appreciate your sincerity, but this phone already have a custom rom in it done by my friend. Thank you anyway.

Click to collapse



Banned for appreciating me and thanking me ..  xD


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i appreciate your sincerity, but this phone already have a custom rom in it done by my friend. Thank you anyway.

Click to collapse



Banned to be girl and know what is custom rom

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned cuz the game is ban the person above you not the one above it 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> Banned cuz the game is ban the person above you not the one above it
> 
> sent from behind the screen

Click to collapse



Banned coz I think you are Arabian

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned cuz yup  
from Egypt 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned all of you because, what is so much surprising about a girl in xda who knows android stuffs? Hahaha! 

Btw guys, how to change your username? I can't find it in the Control Panel. :what:


----------



## Powerhouse (Dec 29, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned all of you because, what is so much surprising about a girl in xda who knows android stuffs? Hahaha!
> 
> Btw guys, how to change your username? I can't find it in the Control Panel. :what:

Click to collapse



Banned 'cause you are not the Only girl who knows about android on xda.

I will help you via pm  ..


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr.Gentleman said:


> Banned 'cause you are not the Only girl who knows about android on xda.
> 
> I will help you via pm  ..

Click to collapse



Banned because i still have a lot to learn about android stuffs. and btw, thanks for the support!


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 29, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i still have a lot to learn about android stuffs. and btw, thanks for the support!

Click to collapse



Banned because you do not tell us what you want your new name to be :silly:


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> Banned cuz yup
> from Egypt
> 
> sent from behind the screen

Click to collapse



Banned coz im Syrian (freedom)


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------




martinusbe said:


> Banned because you do not tell us what you want your new name to be :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned to not be Abdo

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned cuz I know and banned cuz u aren't tarek 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## Eruqal (Dec 29, 2013)

^^^
banned without any reason XD


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned to not have reason
And not be Arabian

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned for saying that...

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned to be luqman and not to be Abdo

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned because yolo

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned for use of a phrase that's been out of trend for close to a year. 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned.
Why? For the glory of banning of course


----------



## Caproid (Dec 29, 2013)

banned because Gta V rocks

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oshmoun (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned because gta V is not available for PC. Rockstar also gets the ban hammer for that

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned cuz I have an exam tomorrow 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## big fancy (Dec 29, 2013)

Ban cuz you're making my girl mad

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned to have HTC

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## refinition (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned for not using tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned for using tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

Banned to use pc

Sent from my kitkat based phone!!!


----------



## oshmoun (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for not using the LEGENDARY galaxy s2!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for your super creepy avatar!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for having Nexus 7 2013 WiFi edition.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for hating on a nexus 7 user

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for triple posting.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned less than a minute 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## Byakko Custom (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for preferring smaller sizes.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## joNz. (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for typing so many numbers, reminds me of math.. oh wait, math is no longer numbers, all letters >.<


----------



## zubairamd (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because you gave me feels.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 30, 2013)

A ban you all for too much banning  

sent from behind the screen


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because mods just cleaned the thread.......

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because i will go to SG this summer and may visit Malaysia as well..


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned coz what is SG

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i will go to SG this summer and may visit Malaysia as well..

Click to collapse



Banned because SG is Singapore.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because SG is Singapore.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned to have numbers in your name

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because I reached another step at the ladder... SO MUCH WIN

:victory:


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned coz this is my brother

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because this is my cousin......





Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned coz hahahahaha

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for laughin...

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for not

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## hanisod (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for being a noob 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because I hate this facking comment......





Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## hanisod (Dec 30, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I hate this facking comment......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned becuz wut


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 30, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Banned becuz wut

Click to collapse



Banned coz TL;DR: Spamming. I got spammed too in my status but I deleted the scumbag comment.
Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned to all of those pics!  Banned because this is my little sister.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for using this thread as a family Portfolio.......


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for laughing so so much


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for the ENORMOUS Signature......


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned Cuz I removed it


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

Ummmm So the guy in the pic gets to be banned......... 

Don't understand!! 

Let me ban you instead... Lol


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 30, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned Cuz I removed it

Click to collapse



Banned because new year is one the way

Advance wishes:beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 30, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Ummmm So the guy in the pic gets to be banned.........
> 
> Don't understand!!
> 
> Let me ban you instead... Lol

Click to collapse



Here's a more clear img 
it says that u r Banned 

And Happy New year to everyone in advance :thumbup:


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

It doesn't say anything because it's a pic. And pics don't talk.... BWahahahahahahahahaha!

Either way, you've been McClane'd! (Banned)


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 30, 2013)

John McClane said:


> It doesn't say anything because it's a pic. And pics don't talk.... BWahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Either way, you've been McClane'd! (Banned)

Click to collapse



Okay well then 
The pic indicates that u r banned


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha.... Still though you won yourself a BAN certificate.... :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because old avatar was better

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

What are you talking 'bout Willis?







Banned and Welcome!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because the only movie i liked which starred by Bruce Willis is Armageddon..


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for not liking one of the greatest movie of Bruce Willis I.e. DIE HARD


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because i'm not that fancied in action movies. What amazes me are movies that makes us think, deep enough that most of us will be confused and puzzled.. 

I.e. Inception.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned Cuz if u lyk movies like that then u shud watch the "Hero"


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

I am  Teh H3R0E! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned Cuz no you're not Bruce Willis is
And BTW jet Lee is the hero of "Hero"


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned to all of those pics!  Banned because this is my little sister.

Click to collapse



Banned coz damn u hot :3

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because no, i'm not!!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for lying obviously :]

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 30, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because no, i'm not!!

Click to collapse



Banned Cuz yes u r


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

@gelo01 banned for not banning me haha, dam u're a nurse... someone heard my christmas wish 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerhouse (Dec 30, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned to all of those pics!  Banned because this is my little sister.

Click to collapse



Banned for sharing pics .. -_-

(dont even think of sharing personal pics on these social sites  )




Krauzz said:


> Banned coz damn u hot :3
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




banned for calling her hot instead of calling her "Beautiful girl" 






gelo01 said:


> Banned because no, i'm not!!

Click to collapse





Banned cause you are mad at him





Krauzz said:


> Banned for lying obviously :]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Banned cause you send from buggy tapatalk





Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned Cuz yes u r

Click to collapse





Bannes cause you are dummy jack sparrow





Krauzz said:


> @gelo01 banned for not banning me haha, dam u're a nurse... someone heard my christmas wish
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cause none heard your christmas wish ..


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because i already removed it.


----------



## Powerhouse (Dec 30, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i already removed it.

Click to collapse



Banning myself from this thread .. Wont post no more on this threads .. 

Bye @gelo01 ..Happy banning people .. 

And i am just another 17 year old guy who doesnt wanna ban others


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr.Gentleman said:


> Banning myself from this thread .. Wont post no more on this threads ..
> 
> Bye @gelo01 ..Happy banning people ..
> 
> And i am just another 17 year old guy who doesnt wanna ban others

Click to collapse



Banned ..but y are u not going to post mr?

You are going well
.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 30, 2013)

@mrgentleman Banned for calling me dumb


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

I banned myself to get you're picture

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## Powerhouse (Dec 30, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned ..but y are u not going to post mr?
> 
> You are going well
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



Will post ..but not now ..maybe after a long time 







Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> @mrgentleman Banned for calling me dumb

Click to collapse



I called you "dummy" , buddy ..


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

Trust me

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i already removed it.

Click to collapse



I still saw it...  Banned mahhaww 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

Krauzz said:


> I still saw it...  Banned mahhaww
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned coz I want to know what it is

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr.Gentleman said:


> Will post ..but not now ..maybe after a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned Cuz I was joking buddy


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Krauzz said:


> I still saw it...  Banned mahhaww
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for seeing it, but i'm hoping you haven't saved it.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned Cuz I have too


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for I have holiday
For 1 week after

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because i'm currently on duty. 
Unfortunately, hospitals doesn't have any holidays..


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Trust me
> 
> Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you're not Authorized to use my Memes!!! :silly:


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for using memes in this thread. 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because there's something wrong with your Thanks Meter! It's over 9000.  

Who are you?


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because my tin can phone finally got the JB update. 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 30, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because there's something wrong with your Thanks Meter! It's over 9000.
> 
> Who are you?

Click to collapse



Banned for asking funny question. 

What do u think?.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

I think you are human in this world
Banned for that

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## sandm4n (Dec 30, 2013)

banned for bricking your n97


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned for seeing it, but i'm hoping you haven't saved it.

Click to collapse



Keep hoping  btw your new avatar.. eww I want the hot selfie back. Banned mahaww.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for stalking her!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for stalking her!

Click to collapse



Shad aap mcclane  You're not unbanned xD
Edit: mahhaaww

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for insulting people 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for defending Me!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for defending Me!

Click to collapse



Banned for changing you picture

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for looking my picture....


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

Hahaha
Banned coz I cant see tge text in your new one send it

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned for stalking her!

Click to collapse



Btw take a look at Arnold's ear, it looks like he has an earing 
Banned.. mahhaaww!

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk
mahhaaww!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for mahhaawwing!   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## skepticmisfit (Dec 30, 2013)

Krauzz said:


> Btw take a look at Arnold's ear, it looks like he has an earing
> Banned.. mahhaaww!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk
> mahhaaww!

Click to collapse



banned for looking at a guy's earring you sick ****


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned cuz tomorrow is my birthday and the new year 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned coz happy birthday my brother

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## Powerhouse (Dec 30, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> Banned cuz tomorrow is my birthday and the new year
> 
> sent from behind the screen

Click to collapse



Banned cause you wont see tommorrow ..sending Joker ..xD


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned because I use KitKat too 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 4G using XDA App


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned cuz I am not :/

sent from behind the screen

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------




abdo jouma said:


> Banned coz happy birthday my brother
> 
> Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!

Click to collapse




Not banned for wishing me happy birthday 






Mr.Gentleman said:


> Banned cause you wont see tommorrow ..sending Joker ..xD

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I dare u ..sending batman.. xDD



sent from behind the screen


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 31, 2013)

I wish for you a amazing birthday and new year
Yes im using kitkat

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because I'm running ProBAM 4.4.2 with Devil's Kernel! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned cause am running Omega v6.0 with stock kernel 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## stratosk21 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because Im running Xylon.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because i'm running MaximusHD..


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because I still using the old-school Gingerbread.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because my backup phone (HTC Wildfire) is still running Froyo!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned coz I and luqman are stuck with gingerbread and will be for a long time


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because I will buy a Sony phone after dealing with school stuff.....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 31, 2013)

Guyz what about new rule like if someone is banned can't post until he is unbanned ? 
And you only can ban who is above you ? 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## zombieplanalpha (Dec 31, 2013)

darkmanz said:


> Guyz what about new rule like if someone is banned can't post until he is unbanned ?
> And you only can ban who is above you ?
> 
> sent from behind the screen

Click to collapse



Banned for that idea (apparently forever) 

I got more jelly beans than jelly belly, on my S3, S4, and both my Notes


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because new years is almost one day away

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## apenz147 (Dec 31, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because new years is almost one day away
> 
> Sent From My Google Nexus 3

Click to collapse



Banned cause waiting for new years 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because 11 hrs from now, it's already 2014!


----------



## wormy987123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for banning

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## wormy987123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I ban you because I will get 10 post

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for getting 10 posts the bad way

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because i don't know that there's a Google Nexus 3?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned Cuz u r offline


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because, THIS.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned Cuz I had it as my sig but it was too long :silly:


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because, THIS.

Click to collapse



Banned coz image is too bright and killed my eyes. Mahhaaww

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk
mahhaaww!


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for having your eyes murdered

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Banned for having your eyes murdered
> 
> Sent From My Google Nexus 3

Click to collapse



Banned cause Nexus 3 is weak

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk
mahhaaww!


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because Nexus 3 isn't real...yet

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 1337RYoN (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Banned because Nexus 3 isn't real...yet
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Banned because nexus 7 is. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

1337RYoN said:


> Banned because nexus 7 is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because Nexus 7 is weak as well. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for insulting each other's mobiles


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for telling me what not to do :0

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned Cuz I didn't say that don't insult each others mobile 
I just Banned u from doing it If u wanna keep doing it then go ahead


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for being a Disney character. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because i like the character of jack sparrow.


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned cause I want your old avatar 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because i just like my new avatar, it almost looked like me.


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned  coz I posted the post number #60510 

sent from behind the screen

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

Oh oh and banned for being above me 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 31, 2013)

I ban u for the same reason


----------



## John McClane (Dec 31, 2013)

I Ban you for being a copy cat!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

banned for ... Cats

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

@gelo01 saw the PM? Haah banned  

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for mentioning a member.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned Cuz ders fire in ur username so u shud run instead of banning people


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned cause there is a jar of dirt in your name , and I don't know what's inside it :sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned Cuz der isn't jar of dirt in my username 
It was in the movie and the heart of Davy Jones was inside it


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned cause now I know what's inside 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for not having seen the 3rd part of pirates of the Caribbean movie


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned cause I did :sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned Cuz then u should've known what's in the jar


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned cause I knew what's in the jar.
Was just playing around 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for playing around haah

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

I ban you because you grabbed my pic without my permission!!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> I ban you because you grabbed my pic without my permission!!

Click to collapse



Lol I found it on Google  banneed


----------



## John McClane (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for googling!


----------



## apenz147 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because u hurt your eyes by reading all of this post 

sent from my mind using hand to typing


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Krauzz said:


> Lol I found it on Google  banneed

Click to collapse



Banned because how on earth did you find my picture when i've already changed my avatar..


----------



## John McClane (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because,,,,
/cough Report /cough;
:silly:


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because how on earth did you find my picture when i've already changed my avatar..

Click to collapse



Well write xda gelo01 in Google images and you'll see it  Don't hate me I didn't save them... 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 31, 2013)

BANNED!


----------



## aureljared (Dec 31, 2013)

^
Banned because I can't stop LOL'ing on this Snape meme. 

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for laughing at Severus!!!!


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Krauzz said:


> Well write xda gelo01 in Google images and you'll see it  Don't hate me I didn't save them...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because i wrote 'xda gelo01' in google images just now and didn't find any of my pictures there..


----------



## aureljared (Dec 31, 2013)

@John McClane

^ Banned because I didn't laugh at Severus, I was laughing at the meme.

Anyway 20 points to Slytherin 
(even if I'm Gryffindor)

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 31, 2013)

aureljared said:


> @John McClane
> 
> ^ Banned because I didn't laugh at Severus, I was laughing at the meme.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Hmmmm!   Un-Banned!

NOT!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Banned because,,,,
> /cough Report /cough;
> :silly:

Click to collapse



Banned because i don't know how.. :what:


----------



## aureljared (Dec 31, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Hmmmm!   Un-Banned!
> 
> NOT!!!!! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Banned for double Yao Ming's!

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because it's an illusion!!!  Hahahahaha


----------



## aureljared (Dec 31, 2013)

^

Lol

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Dec 31, 2013)

aureljared said:


> ^
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



WHAT!!!!! NO BAN?







Banned for no ban!


----------



## aureljared (Dec 31, 2013)

John McClane said:


> WHAT!!!!! NO BAN?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned!
You asked for it.

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bonned...

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because it's exactly 30 minutes before 2014! Happy new year guys!


----------



## darkmanz (Dec 31, 2013)

Unbanned for wishing happy new year 

sent from behind the screen


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned Cuz it's 2hrs 39 min till new year


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for waiting for new year . .....

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned cause I have 5 hours for 2014 :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because it is 2014 already here 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for having 2014 already


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned coz here it still 6 pm

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because I will miss 2013.... full of sweet memories.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because we just finished watching fireworks! Happy new year! Happy 2014 to all!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned coz happy new year

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because i wrote 'xda gelo01' in google images just now and didn't find any of my pictures there..

Click to collapse



Really? Haha banneed  Btw let's stop the conflict. 





Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 31, 2013)

Krauzz said:


> Really? Haha banneed  Btw let's stop the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because parts of my signature pic is there (speed test).

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## b0neZ (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned for having your sig pic in Google image search. 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because its 10am here 

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## gelo01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Banned because it's already 2am here and all of the fireworks have already ceased.. time to sleep..


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 31, 2013)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because it's already 2am here and all of the fireworks have already ceased.. time to sleep..

Click to collapse



Banned for going to sleep already, much to soon,.....


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year fellows! Wishing you all the best during 2014. Lots of love, luck and everything you wish! Banning you all because it's 2014! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 1, 2014)

Unbanning myself and banning you because its only 5pm here

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned coz where you are

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## wormy987123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because I'm still stuck at work.............

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because its a new year and my b'day

Sent from my A11 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelo01 (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow! Happy new year and happy birthday to you! And because of that, i won't ban you. For now.


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned for unbanning someone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because finally lol happy new years  to all of you 

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## John McClane (Jan 2, 2014)

New Year's Ban for everybody.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned cuz now it's too late bro 
New year was 2 days ago 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because whether I'm 2 days late as you stated. It is STILL a NEW YEAR....

BANNED!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned cause am bored -.-

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because, return to sleep.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned , I just woke up :sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned for not washing your face. :cyclops:


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned cause I did 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok then. Banned for not brushing your hair!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned ... I did :sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because happy new year 2013 

Sent from R A I N B O W phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned for wishing 2013 a happy new year :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because I spoiled hot water over my iPhone ....

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned , well done 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned , well done
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz is nexus 7 good choice for gaming ??

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned cause I don't game. Maybe asking this in Nexus OT Thread will help you 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 2, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz is nexus 7 good choice for gaming ??
> 
> Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!

Click to collapse



Go get Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8 inch like mine. Been playing Real Racing 3, NFS:MW 2012 and lotta other games with no lag at all. + is cheaper than N7 and has bigger screen.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Jan 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause I don't game. Maybe asking this in Nexus OT Thread will help you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for referring to another thread. :silly:


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned cause I had to, in order to help ._.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned for doing crimes in order to help.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 2, 2014)

banned coz if i wanna buy tab3 8
i can buy nexus 7 2013 in litil price

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## CONdemmedNORmal (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because there's so many pages on this thread of bannings........

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned for complaining about pages.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathviper (Jan 3, 2014)

ban u bcoz ur profile pic is weird


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned because why not zoidberg 

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned cuz ur dp is creepy 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## domini99 (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for being a pirate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned cuz this dp was first of @ android pizza 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## CONdemmedNORmal (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for stealing the black pearl  

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned cuz I didn't it was already mine 
Btw black beard stole 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned because its Barbarosa's Ship.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned cuz 
A) it's not and 
B) the spelling isn't "barbarosa" 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Jan 3, 2014)

Alright Then. Banned because:

A) You missed the punctuation marks.

AND

B) You also missed the Capital letter on the captain's name.

AND

C) Cuz is not the abbreviation for because.  
SAVVY! :silly:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for copying me!! 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned cause I didn't.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned because, There you are!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned because I applied for RC........ I actually didn't want to, but I have to do so after a friend suggest me.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause I didn't.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I told that to McClane not u bro 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned cause I know 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned because Jack doesn't have a Bro!!!   
@luqman98  Congrats in applying, and banned for mentioning it.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for telling it to McClane

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned because Jack doesn't have a Bro!!!
> @luqman98  Congrats in applying, and banned for mentioning it.

Click to collapse



Banned cuz he has a brother from another mother (rush hour dialog, never gets old ) 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## John McClane (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned because, I'm not your CUZ!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Btw no hard feelings

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Btw no hard feelings
> 
> When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

Click to collapse



pls give me the wallpaper

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> pls give me the wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!

Click to collapse




Der u go 
When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

banned coz thanks

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned cuz no problem. 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

banned to be no problem
and give me name of good app on android to take effect on picture and write on it

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned cuz I already pm'd u 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

banned coz hahahaha

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for not replying via pm 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------

Banning my self cuz i just got the pm 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

banned coz i did and again hhahahaha

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for doing it again :sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for not doing it right! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for no reason 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for having no reason for banning. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for having a reason to ban 

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned thanks for giving me a reason to 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for thankin people 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for being against it


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

bannes coz im here again

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for coming back.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Jan 3, 2014)

I has a Ban Hammer Ready!


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for being ready!

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Einwod (Jan 4, 2014)

I has a Ban Hammer Ready!

￼
Banned because I can't ban the post above me using xda app. Strange. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 4, 2014)

Use Tapatalk.  Banned

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> Use Tapatalk.  Banned
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because it's been a while 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 4, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> Banned because I just upgraded to KitKat.
> 
> Sent from my SuperNexus Galaxy S3 GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Banned because I just jailbroke my iPhone.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## tichyb (Jan 4, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> Banned because I just jailbroke my iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning a rude word.."iPhone" hahaha

Sent from my KitKat undercover HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## mugen_dz (Jan 4, 2014)

I ban you cause I use bananas to ban the banner with Bruce Banner and Bandai 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 4, 2014)

mugen_dz said:


> I ban you cause I use bananas to ban the banner with Bruce Banner and Bandai
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not sprechen Sie Englisch

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 4, 2014)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not sprechen Sie Englisch
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned coz ich spreche dutch.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivier (Jan 4, 2014)

Banned for confusing Dutch with German (Deutsch).

Gesendet von meinem Xperia S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 4, 2014)

Banned because guten morgen

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for messing up the thread 
Talk in English


----------



## gelo01 (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned because bawal ba mag tagalog dito?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 5, 2014)

banned coz it is my mother's birthday

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

gelo01 said:


> Banned because bawal ba mag tagalog dito?

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I didn't get u 







abdo jouma said:


> banned coz it is my mother's birthday
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cuz, wish her happy b'day


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar. It's even uglier now haha 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for calling someone's profile picture ugly 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> Banned for changing your avatar. It's even uglier now haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned cuz 
Look who's talking


----------



## John McClane (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for repeating it. 
Sup! 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## Powerhouse (Jan 5, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned for repeating it.
> Sup!
> 
> Die Harder Note II

Click to collapse



banned for banning the banned who was banned for banning the Banned ...


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for being a gentleman and not banning me

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 5, 2014)

not banned this time

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## CONdemmedNORmal (Jan 5, 2014)

Your all banned because I'm off to have sex and your not ;D 

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned cuz,  you're*


----------



## CONdemmedNORmal (Jan 5, 2014)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned cuz,  you're*

Click to collapse



Banned for being a grammar Nazi pirate  

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned cuz you took very long


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned because i don't...........

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 5, 2014)

ban u because u don't


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned because i don't...........
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I didn't tell that 2 u


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 5, 2014)

ban because this game is to ban the person before ...


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned because ice cream has no bones


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned cuz who said it has?


----------



## CONdemmedNORmal (Jan 5, 2014)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Banned cuz who said it has?

Click to collapse



Banned because I know I did  

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 5, 2014)

ban just ban


----------



## CONdemmedNORmal (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for seeming moody 

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for mentioning "moody" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 5, 2014)

ban for using iphone


----------



## N_otori0us_ (Jan 5, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for using iphone

Click to collapse




Banned cause Fido needs to carry the HTC One  and I ended with an iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagEHeuer (Jan 5, 2014)

N_otori0us_ said:


> Banned cause Fido needs to carry the HTC One  and I ended with an iPhone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using Tapatalk!


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 5, 2014)

Ban for using word "phone" after "i" in tapatalk signature

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 6, 2014)

Banned for using way too many quotation marks in a banning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CONdemmedNORmal (Jan 6, 2014)

aircooledbusses said:


> Banned for using way too many quotation marks in a banning
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for having such a cool dp 

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 6, 2014)

Banned for using tapatalk 4

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jan 6, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Banned for using tapatalk 4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for being awake at this hour when you have to wake up over 2 short hours 

_≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εD ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 6, 2014)

Christian Nothing said:


> Banned for being awake at this hour when you have to wake up over 2 short hours
> 
> _≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εD ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_

Click to collapse



Banned for having a nice signature

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 6, 2014)

Banned for having basic signature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jan 6, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for having a nice signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being my friend :laugh:







domini99 said:


> Banned for having basic signature
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> _There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._

Click to collapse



Banned for using tapatalk on iphone 
But hey funny signature 

_≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εD ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 6, 2014)

Banned beacause I have 20 pcs of Nexus 5 

Message sent failed.


----------



## CONdemmedNORmal (Jan 6, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Banned for using tapatalk 4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because I dont use tapatalk??

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 6, 2014)

Banned for banning about being banned! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## stratosk21 (Jan 6, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Banned for banning about being banned!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> _There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._

Click to collapse



Banned for banning people from banning people being banned.   

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 6, 2014)

alexbrian21 said:


> Banned for banning people from banning people being banned.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned..... just banned

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 6, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Banned..... just banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for using Android 4.x.x .....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 6, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for using Android 4.x.x .....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 6, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for using my phone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 6, 2014)

banned to have 9917 thanks with this pc.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## yobapeka (Jan 6, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for TEH DRAMA


----------



## panpjp (Jan 6, 2014)

yobapeka said:


> Banned for TEH DRAMA

Click to collapse



Banned for my XDA app crashing two times and for you not having an avatar.

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## Einwod (Jan 6, 2014)

Simply Banned. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Einwod said:


> Simply Banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



One does not simply ban someone else

Banned for thinking otherwise

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wojt51 (Jan 6, 2014)

Banned for celebrating Christmas in summer.

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Matt95. (Jan 6, 2014)

wojt51 said:


> Banned for celebrating Christmas in summer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for celebrating Christmas in winter 

Inviato dal mio Galaxy S Plus


----------



## ElEspecialista (Jan 6, 2014)

Banned for celebrating Christmas in any Season!

Sign: The Grinch! :cyclops:


----------



## John McClane (Jan 7, 2014)

Banned because, Happy Three Kings Day. Or as we say here in PR. Feliz Día de Reyes. 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 7, 2014)

Banned for not telling us what that is

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 7, 2014)

Banned for not celebrating the arrival of the magi

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 7, 2014)

Banned for not celebrating celebrationess!

Lol autocorrect didn't count that wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 7, 2014)

Banned because once again I have snapped my boards tail 

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## domini99 (Jan 7, 2014)

Banned because of reasons!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 7, 2014)

Banned for not explaining the reasons 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Jan 7, 2014)

Banned because explaining is something teachers do, i'm not a teacher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 7, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Banned because explaining is something teachers do, i'm not a teacher
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> _There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._

Click to collapse



banned coz you are right

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 7, 2014)

Banned because I agree too.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 7, 2014)

banned to agree me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jan 7, 2014)

Banned for so many agreements. 
ENOUGH 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 7, 2014)

Banned.






Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Einwod (Jan 7, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having inote on your banning.


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 7, 2014)

Einwod said:


> Banned for having inote on your banning.

Click to collapse



Banned for banning previously banned inote

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Einwod (Jan 7, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Banned for banning previously banned inote
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for having the audacity to ban me.   :victory:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 7, 2014)

Einwod said:


> Banned for having the audacity to ban me.   :victory:

Click to collapse



Banned for needing to be banned

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Einwod (Jan 7, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for needing to be banned
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Banned because you thought I needed to be banned when I didn't.


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 8, 2014)

Banned for not needing to be banned

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 8, 2014)

Banned for banning someone not in need to be banned ._.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 8, 2014)

Banned for banning in a ban thread

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

Connection closed: The ban hammer has spoken

[Return to title screen]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Connection closed: The ban hammer has spoken
> 
> [Return to title screen]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned with Thor's hammer


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 8, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Banned with Thor's hammer

Click to collapse



Banned 
Exception at function <banned> line 1 : param <reason> is missing

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 8, 2014)

Banned cuz ders crazy in ur username and u also talk like crazy


----------



## DJMacHack (Jan 8, 2014)

Banned because he is using shortcuts


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 8, 2014)

Banned cuz his avatar is sleeping

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned, with the power of banness! 
Why? Because you where above me! Get down!


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned cuz this thread was inactive for 14 hours and now u made it active


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned for looking up when you should be looking down here 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned cuz the thread is to ban the person above u so we gotta look up not down


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned because there's a pirate in this thread 


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned because hahahahaha

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

OMG BANNED THERE'S A LUQMAN IN THIS THREAD 
*hides under RPG protected rock*
:tank: :tank:


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned because you have shocked me with your post....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned because sorry
Have a tank:
:tank:


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned cuz u use "ioass"


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hahhaha 

Btw @luqman98 USE YOUR TANK THE PIRATE IS BACK!!!!!


~banned 


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned! Here I come:






Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned cuz as I'm a pirate I'm on a ship and AFAIK tank can't float in water unless u r playing GTA 
So no use bringing the tank bro


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned because this is saints row, call one thing in the entire game that is realistic, our tanks can drive on water 


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 9, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Banned because this is saints row, call one thing in the entire game that is realistic, our tanks can drive on water
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
> _There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._

Click to collapse



Banned for not using your dubstep gun

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for not using your dubstep gun
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Banned because fack dubstep gun laser guns ftw...

Wait... LASER GUN TANK!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## bitpushr (Jan 9, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Banned because fack dubstep gun laser guns ftw...
> 
> Wait... LASER GUN TANK!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just started playing Saints Row IV... best game I've played in a while!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned cuz I finished Splinter cell blacklist and I think it's more good


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned because i was playing gta 5 with @ShadowCodeGaming ......

Mid air collisions, mid air collisions everywhere!

We 2 flying a plane = fail


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## martinusbe (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned for being a bad pilot

Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 10, 2014)

TomalinSGY said:


> Banned beacause I have 20 pcs of Nexus 5
> 
> Message sent failed.

Click to collapse





Message sent failed.


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 10, 2014)

Banned for failing to send message

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BradleyDS2 (Jan 10, 2014)

Banned `cause I'm cool like that.

Sent from my LG-E425f using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 10, 2014)

Banned for banning the person that banned the person above him that also banned the person above him who banned someone who was already banned and he/she banned the person above him causing him to be banned after he banned the person above him because he wasn't banned yet at that moment now he is so he was banned and the person above him is banned too and even the person above HIM is banned and he got banned by the person below him after he banned the person above him while that person also banned the person above him which gave a ban-ception and a whole lot of banness because the person above that person was also banned and gues what the person above him is also banned right now and even the persons on 3 pages ago are banned just like the person above me 


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 10, 2014)

TL ; DR ban

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 10, 2014)

Banned for banning me, not allowed 


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## AwesomeDroider (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry dude, you got banned because I spilled my coffee. And the fault is certainly yours!


----------



## AarSyl (Jan 10, 2014)

Banned because you're a klutz unaware of your own faults.  (Misdirected anger...) 

_______________________________________
Phone: HTC EVO 4G LTE
Sense 5, S-Off

Tablet:  ASUS Nexus 7.2
Rooted, Custom Rom & Kernel
_______________________________________


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 10, 2014)

Banned for favoring the fairer,  and Miss Directing anger while I ignoring the Mister

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 10, 2014)

all are banned coz this is my 900 post

in 3 days i will get 1000
looooool 
press thanks always for me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 10, 2014)

Banned for making too much post per day

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 10, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Banned for making too much post per day
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



1.banned to be Romanian
 2.baneed coz i live in Romania but im Syrian 
3.banned coz i love to post and to have thanks
4.banned coz i know im in xda from 21 September and i have more than 900 posts!!!!!
5.ban my self to have 5 reasons

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2014)

BZRK49 said:


> Banned for being underage

Click to collapse



Banned for stalking him. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## martinusbe (Jan 10, 2014)

Banned for not stalking him.

Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk


----------



## wtfchuck (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for being a cartoon

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for putting old WW vehicle as avatar pic.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for being on almost every off topic thread as of now 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned forhaving cool green avatar

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 11, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Banned forhaving cool green avatar
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You are banned for not using tapa2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned because I think you're saying slapping (tampar-tampar (tapa2)) xD in Malay.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 11, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I think you're saying slapping (tampar-tampar (tapa2)) xD in Malay.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ban for translating slap in Malay.


----------



## Usibre (Jan 11, 2014)

banned for being recognised.


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 11, 2014)

Usibre said:


> banned for being recognised.

Click to collapse



Banned for having 3 posts

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Banned for having 3 posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning the noob 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 11, 2014)

banned to not ban him

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Einwod (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned because it's Saturday. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 11, 2014)

banned to have htc one x and me not

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Einwod (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for being jealous of my phone.  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for banning the person for being jealous of your phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## khogao (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for using Nexus


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jan 12, 2014)

banned for banning a person using nexus

→→→★★★Press :highfive: Thanks :good: If helped! └(^o^)┘★★★←←←


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 12, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> banned for banning a person using nexus
> 
> →→→★★★Press :highfive: Thanks :good: If helped! └(^o^)┘★★★←←←

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree with u

VIVEKROM_OMNI FOR I9100


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for creating a rom for s2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned because i still have no s2 
Still waiting for my mom to put her files into her new s4...


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for having iphone instead of a better phone (s2)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 12, 2014)

ban for banning someone for the phone he is using


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for not putting big letter at the front.

Sent from HKV (allwinner a13) 7" tab using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 12, 2014)

banned for concentrating letters on front


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for not being admin.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned because I love the Chinese tablet at my hands.

Sent from HKV (allwinner a13) 7" tab using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for using chinese tablets

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 12, 2014)

lolerpro8 said:


> Banned for using chinese tablets
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You are just banned for not using N5

VIVEKROM_OMNI FOR I9100


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 12, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> You are just banned for not using N5
> 
> VIVEKROM_OMNI FOR I9100

Click to collapse



 You are banned because India is not yet curruption free. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Einwod (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for use of the word corruption. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned because Harry Potter destroyed your Horcrux.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 12, 2014)

ban for bringing harry potter here


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 12, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for bringing harry potter here

Click to collapse



Banned for posting too much in off topic. Also banned for not stealing neighbour's Wi-Fi.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## zFlai (Jan 12, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for posting too much in off topic. Also banned for not stealing neighbour's Wi-Fi.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned for having too long location


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for 1st post on xda

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 12, 2014)

ban for banning a new user


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 12, 2014)

zFlai said:


> Banned for having too long location

Click to collapse



Banned for not sending me a letter on my location

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Einwod (Jan 12, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because Harry Potter destroyed your Horcrux.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Who is harry potter and wth is my Horcrux ? Oh, by the way, you're Banned. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 12, 2014)

Einwod said:


> Who is harry potter and wth is my Horcrux ? Oh, by the way, you're Banned.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you did not know Harry Potter and Voldemort hit you with "Avada Kedavra" spell

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Einwod (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for writing jibberish. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 12, 2014)

By the way I am banned for teaching everyone unforgivable killing curse "Avada kedavra"

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 12, 2014)

ban for teaching everybody this curse


----------



## stratosk21 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ban you for not teaching everybody this curse.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 12, 2014)

ban for being opposite


----------



## magnetboard (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for being online

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for having htc one x

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zr0sgnl (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for not having a HTC one x

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnetboard (Jan 13, 2014)

Banned for having a Samsung.

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

banned coz you are from 2011
and has nothing on xda
and me September 2013
and have more than 900 posts
and more than 160 thanks !!!!!!


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------

i ban my self coz im pro
and i wrote 5 (and) now 6

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz you are from 2011
> and has nothing on xda
> and me September 2013
> and have more than 900 posts
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for your big signature......


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

banned coz it will be bigger when i buy i new s3

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz it will be bigger when i buy i new s3
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not buying s2

SENT USING VIVELROM_OMNI


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

banned coz s2 is not avalible now on Romania and s3 is much better
and banned coz i have many posts per day

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Victor Ferreira (Jan 13, 2014)

/\ banned for use a ugly phone :3


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

Victor Ferreira said:


> /\ banned for use a ugly phone :3

Click to collapse



banned coz see my signature

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 13, 2014)

Banned for using a Galaxy Mini...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 13, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Banned for using a Galaxy Mini...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because android is not a pizza

SENT USING VIVELROM_OMNI


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jan 13, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned because android is not a pizza
> 
> SENT USING VIVELROM_OMNI

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't know this new pizza 
It's the best pizza with microchippy toppings :laugh:

_≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εD ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 13, 2014)

Banned for not using project butter on pizza

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 13, 2014)

Banned because my phone didn't have Project Butter feature.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 13, 2014)

Banned for not installing a custom rom

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 13, 2014)

Banned because there isn't any Android 4.1+ ROMs for my phone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

banned coz i want to buy the galaxy s3 but i can buy it after 2-3 weeks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 13, 2014)

Banned because custard roms dont exist



Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz i want to buy the galaxy s3 but i can buy it after 2-3 weeks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



S4 mini > S3

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparx639 (Jan 13, 2014)

Banned because you didn't ban the guy above you

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## martinusbe (Jan 13, 2014)

Banned for banning the guy above you for not banning the guy above him

Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyner (Jan 13, 2014)

martinusbe said:


> Banned for banning the guy above you for not banning the guy above him
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for inception

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ScardracS (Jan 13, 2014)

I ban you bacause I have nothing to do

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 14, 2014)

Banned because my GF liked my Facebook post.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 14, 2014)

Banned because I love my GF although she is little ugly. 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 14, 2014)

Banned because I think so.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 14, 2014)

Banned because I feel really really calm 

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## domini99 (Jan 14, 2014)

banned coz i feel really really bored 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Jan 14, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I love my GF although she is little ugly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned bcause i love my gf and she is not ugly 

Sent from my Nexus 5
'You'll thank me later'


----------



## narkyz (Jan 14, 2014)

Banned because I broke up with my GF


----------



## AnIv96 (Jan 14, 2014)

Banned because you broke up with your GF


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 14, 2014)

AnIv96 said:


> Banned because you broke up with your GF

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone for personal GF issue.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## borxnx (Jan 14, 2014)

Cheetah1024 said:


> Banned bcause i love my gf and she is not ugly
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> 'You'll thank me later'

Click to collapse



Banned for bragging


----------



## CRACING (Jan 14, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for banning someone for personal GF issue.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banning the above person because this thread is running since so loooooooooog.


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Jan 14, 2014)

borxnx said:


> Banned for bragging

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm proud to call her my gf!  <3

Sent from my Nexus 5
'You'll thank me later'


----------



## Einwod (Jan 14, 2014)

Banned because girlfriends and XDA do NOT go together.


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 14, 2014)

Banned for saying a true sentance

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 14, 2014)

Einwod said:


> Banned because girlfriends and XDA do NOT go together.

Click to collapse



banned coz fo me it is not true

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## JELLYWAX (Jan 14, 2014)

^banned. Just for using the forum. You're b&


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 14, 2014)

Banned for banning someone for using the forum on the banning thread 

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## martinusbe (Jan 14, 2014)

Banned because i cant sleep

Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2014)

martinusbe said:


> Banned because i cant sleep
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't reach Brooklyn yet


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 14, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Banned because you didn't reach Brooklyn yet

Click to collapse



banned for worshipping dark forces


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> banned for worshipping dark forces

Click to collapse



Banned for shipping war

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 15, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Banned for shipping war
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for going to the dark side and taking war ships to region "Adx Dennab"


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned cause the dark side haz cookies *-*

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause the dark side haz cookies *-*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned becos forgot to bring the cookies to the dark side to share with everyone there


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned because you forget the cookies. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## panpjp (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned because you didn't bring the cookies

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 15, 2014)

I ban thee with mod powers acquired via another site I frequent~!
/* Shoots purple lightning */


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned because trying to pronounce your name hurts my brain 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## panpjp (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned because you are using XDA premium

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 15, 2014)

panpjp said:


> Banned because you are using XDA premium
> 
> Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned becos u r not using xda premium


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned for failing the third grade.

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## domini99 (Jan 15, 2014)

banned for succeeding it.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned, coz it ain't no big deal 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## panpjp (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned for "Unfortunately, XDA has stopped."

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned because your phone won't receive offical 4.3 or KitKat.

Sent from HKV (allwinner a13) 7" tab using Tapatalk 4



        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 2G, 3G (NOT 4G LTE)? Try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned because nobody cares for official updates xD

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned because sent from potato chamber and matrix profile pic

→→→★★★Press :highfive: Thanks :good: If helped! └(^o^)┘★★★←←←


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 15, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Banned because sent from potato chamber and matrix profile pic
> 
> →→→★★★Press :highfive: Thanks :good: If helped! └(^o^)┘★★★←←←

Click to collapse



banned cos u asked us to press hi5 and thanks same time


----------



## Einwod (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned because there's no such button, it's an emoticon. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned for being emotional 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Zoell79 (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned coz using pirated cat pic

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned cause I am a pirate kitteh

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## leomd333 (Jan 15, 2014)

DowntownJeff...Banned for having a sexy signature.... :cyclops:
edit: did i not see you over on the N5 threads when i had one? have you switched to a G2?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 15, 2014)

MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> DowntownJeff...Banned for having a sexy signature.... :cyclops:
> edit: did i not see you over on the N5 threads when i had one? have you switched to a G2?

Click to collapse



Banned for teh Lulz.

Yup I have a n5 also. I have a G2, n5, Nokia 920, HTC One and a Xperia Z. I think I'm addicted 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## leomd333 (Jan 15, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned for teh Lulz.
> 
> Yup I have a n5 also. I have a G2, n5, Nokia 920, HTC One and a Xperia Z. I think I'm addicted
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



banned because potatoes. :silly: 
Ahhh awesome  I never see you on the G2 threads :c yeah my N5 had too many problems, i just exchanged it for the G2 beast


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 15, 2014)

MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> banned because potatoes. :silly:
> Ahhh awesome  I never see you on the G2 threads :c yeah my N5 had too many problems, i just exchanged it for the G2 beast

Click to collapse



Banned because of baked potatoes  

Yea the G2 is a beast I totally agree. It's by far the best phone I've ever owned. I'm around sometimes in the G2 threads but need to get more active. Part of the reason is I really enjoy stock on my G2 with xposed framework. I use an app to silence the startup sound and debloated the stock Rom. Then the bootloader is locked so I can't flash any Kernels though the stock kernel is plenty fast and gets great battery. Also the stock kernel can be moded more than any other stock kernel I've ever seen. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned because I've the potatoes. -_-

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## FearJrr (Jan 15, 2014)

no he/she ^ is too cool


----------



## leomd333 (Jan 15, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because of baked potatoes
> 
> Yea the G2 is a beast I totally agree. It's by far the best phone I've ever owned. I'm around sometimes in the G2 threads but need to get more active. Part of the reason is I really enjoy stock on my G2 with xposed framework. I use an app to silence the startup sound and debloated the stock Rom. Then the bootloader is locked so I can't flash any Kernels though the stock kernel is plenty fast and gets great battery. Also the stock kernel can be moded more than any other stock kernel I've ever seen.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Same here man, the battery life is phenomenal. Can you not flash lokified kernels through stock? ;o 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 15, 2014)

MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> Same here man, the battery life is phenomenal. Can you not flash lokified kernels through stock? ;o
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





FearJrr said:


> no he/she ^ is too cool

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking the rule of banning above person and making me use Multi-Quotes.



Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 15, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for breaking the rule of banning above person and making me use Multi-Quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because I have to ban you for no reason

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leomd333 (Jan 15, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned because I have to ban you for no reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you banned him for no reason


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned because I have to ban you for no reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because connecting a bluetooth mouse to android is cool lol 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 15, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Banned because connecting a bluetooth mouse to android is cool lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you didn't use PlayStation 3 controller. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 15, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because you didn't use PlayStation controller.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned because your signature is consuming more space than your post.. Which puts people in confusion if your signature is your post or your post is your signature.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned for confusion us -_-

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 15, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause I am a pirate kitteh
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



banned becos u u left the pirate ship on way to dark zone

sent from my GT-I9505 :XDA DEVELOPERS app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 15, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> banned becos u u left the pirate ship on way to dark zone
> 
> sent from my GT-I9505 :XDA DEVELOPERS app

Click to collapse



Banned cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> Same here man, the battery life is phenomenal. Can you not flash lokified kernels through stock? ;o
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not sure but I don't think so. But I might be completely wrong so I'm gonna go look 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## leomd333 (Jan 15, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Kitteh =(^.^)= and because i can flash custom kernels no problem


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 15, 2014)

MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> Banned because Kitteh =(^.^)= and because i can flash custom kernels no problem

Click to collapse



Banned because thank u for the info. Now I need to get busy flashing kernels :beer:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## leomd333 (Jan 15, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Banned because thank u for the info. Now I need to get busy flashing kernels :beer:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Banned because you are welcome sir, have fun :victory:


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 15, 2014)

banned to welcome him

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 15, 2014)

Banned for using a smiley (hehe_


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 16, 2014)

Banned for using "_" 

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 16, 2014)

Banned for cubing the nexus

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 16, 2014)

Banned because you banned someone for manners of welcoming. :beer:

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 16, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because you banned someone for manners of welcoming. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned becos you use gadget of mass destruction which is only allowed in the Darkside.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2014)

banned coz i still cant decide which rom to use on my s2!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 16, 2014)

Banned cause AOSP or Custom Stock ?

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 16, 2014)

Banned because I have exam tomorrow and I have not studied a single chapter yet.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 16, 2014)

Banned because, I know that feel bro. 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## leomd333 (Jan 16, 2014)

Banned because banned.


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 16, 2014)

MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> Banned because banned.

Click to collapse



Banned for "3".


----------



## leomd333 (Jan 16, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for "3".

Click to collapse



I love 3 :c i get unlimited data 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 16, 2014)

MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> I love 3 :c i get unlimited data
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because me too........ my carrier's prepaid service is the best (for me) among others in my country.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2014)

banned coz im always on wifi

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 16, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned coz im always on wifi
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_

Click to collapse



Banned for always being on Wi-Fi and draining your phone's battery.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jan 16, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for always being on Wi-Fi and draining your phone's battery.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned because you are using your hands instead of busybox

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2014)

banned coz I'm extracting a large zip file and i hate waiting

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 16, 2014)

ban for extracting large zips


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 16, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for extracting large zips

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning it

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 16, 2014)

ban for having Iphone 4s


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 16, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for having Iphone 4s

Click to collapse



Banned for using bad, rude, ugly.......<infinite bad words> word "iPhone"

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 16, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for using bad, rude, ugly.......<infinite bad words> word "iPhone"
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Ban for hating iPhone

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 16, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> Ban for hating iPhone
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for loving a "closed source" iPhone.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 16, 2014)

Banned because he didn't love iDevices.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Einwod (Jan 16, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because he didn't love iDevices.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned just because.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 16, 2014)

ban for because


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 16, 2014)

Booned again.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 16, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Booned again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban for using booned


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Jan 16, 2014)

Booned for using ban... Wait..whaaat?? xD

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 17, 2014)

Cheetah1024 said:


> Booned for using ban... Wait..whaaat?? xD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being hungry in your signature becos there should be food there already.


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 17, 2014)

Banned because the tags in this thread are funny (again)...
!husam = master of ban, max, ban hammer, ban hammer tiem, banned cause cope said so, banned for editing tags, beatinbrick/banhammer duo, boborone made this tag, copenhagban, double ban, exactamundo, i am thor! god of ban!!!, jimjam707 is very sexy, john mcclane bans here!, master le'hates steve, my ban > then yours, problem?, rick roll, roflcopter, soisoisoisoisoi, srsbsns, this ban thread is owned by quantumfoam!!!, thread of fail, useless thread, wife


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 17, 2014)

Banned for being so bored that you looked at the tags to find some fun

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ventovic (Jan 17, 2014)

Banned because your worried about someone else's fun.

Sent from my Awesome LG G2-D801 using XDA-Developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2014)

ventovic said:


> Banned because your worried about someone else's fun.
> 
> Sent from my Awesome LG G2-D801 using XDA-Developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because you worry too much


----------



## manojrp (Jan 17, 2014)

banned because i dont like your avatar


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 17, 2014)

Banned for disliking cyanide & happiness 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2014)

Omar1c said:


> Banned for disliking cyanide & happiness
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because he only dislikes it because he probably gets facepalms all the time when he talks


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 17, 2014)

Banned because Kyon is the facepalm master.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 18, 2014)

Hikikomori-Otaku said:


> Banned because Kyon is the facepalm master.

Click to collapse



banned for not using hentai Manga as avatar so he can get banned


----------



## Powerhouse (Jan 18, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> banned for not using hentai Manga as avatar so he can get banned

Click to collapse



Banned for using my DP

start;
{
You've Sucessfully received the reply from my Desire SV...
}
kill_server;


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 18, 2014)

Banned for being a Gentleman.



simonbigwave said:


> banned for not using hentai Manga as avatar so he can get banned

Click to collapse



Assuming this techy cargirl is male I see.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 18, 2014)

Hikikomori-Otaku said:


> Banned for being a Gentleman.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming this techy cargirl is male I see.

Click to collapse



banned for mentioning girl in sentence


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 18, 2014)

Bunned for some reasons.

Sent from HKV (allwinner a13) 7" tab using Tapatalk 4



        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 2G, 3G (NOT 4G LTE)? Try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 18, 2014)

Banned for reasoning. 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jan 18, 2014)

Banned for living in matrix

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 18, 2014)

lolerpro8 said:


> Banned for living in matrix
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



banned for no reason at all!


----------



## aranurea (Jan 18, 2014)

danishaznita said:


> banned for no reason at all!

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a reason to ban but still proceeding to ban!

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 18, 2014)

banned for quoting my post for no reason


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jan 18, 2014)

Banned for quoting MY post for no reason

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 18, 2014)

danishaznita said:


> banned for quoting my post for no reason

Click to collapse





lolerpro8 said:


> Banned for quoting MY post for no reason
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i use double-power to MULTI-Banned above 2 for saying same thing...


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 18, 2014)

Ban for multi banning

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## m6ceb (Jan 18, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> Ban for multi banning
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ban for saying multi banning 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 18, 2014)

m6ceb said:


> Ban for saying multi banning
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ban for being banned so the ban is ban which is a ban for a ban and hence banning a ban person.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SecUpwN (Jan 18, 2014)

Banned due to misusing the ban system!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 18, 2014)

SecUpwN said:


> Banned due to misusing the ban system!

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting the post

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SecUpwN (Jan 18, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for not quoting the post

Click to collapse



Banned because you think I care.


----------



## Zwulf (Jan 19, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned for succeeding it.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_

Click to collapse



Banned for being able to write/type.

Tapagetalkt via AOKP KitKat per Nexus 7 (flo)


----------



## Richieboy67 (Jan 19, 2014)

SecUpwN said:


> Banned because you think I care.

Click to collapse



Banned for being too smart for this thread buy still posting here.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 19, 2014)

*but^^
Banned for a typo

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SecUpwN (Jan 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> *but^^

Click to collapse



Banned for using a smiley within a *very serious* thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 19, 2014)

SecUpwN said:


> Banned for using a smiley within a *very serious* thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because you must be seeing things, because that's not a smiley. It is arrows pointing up.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

ban for correcting him


----------



## hedifezai (Jan 19, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for correcting him

Click to collapse



Banned because you are still awake 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

ban because u r awake too


----------



## androvista (Jan 19, 2014)

Banned as if you aren't 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

androvista said:


> Banned as if you aren't
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for not putting a "." (Fullstop) at end of sentence.


Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 19, 2014)

Banned for being grammar nazi.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for being grammar nazi.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me a nazi when I am not one.
 Ban command (open spoiler to see)



        #include(stdio.h)
void main()
{
clrscr();
printf("You are banned by a great person. \nHe is getting a Nobel award for banning you.");
getch();
}
    
 

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 19, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for calling me a nazi when I am not one.
> Ban command (open spoiler to see)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being a programmer

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for being a programmer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for being a C++ compiler who reads and checks programs.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for being a C++ compiler who reads and checks programs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned for using c++


----------



## stratosk21 (Jan 19, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> banned for using c++

Click to collapse



Banned for not using C++.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 19, 2014)

alexbrian21 said:


> Banned for not using C++.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I ban u all because just now my guide has been published in xda portal

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> I ban u all because just now my guide has been published in xda portal
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban u for the guide of yours that published on portal.

btw congrats


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban u for the guide of yours that published on portal.
> 
> btw congrats

Click to collapse



Banned for only congratulating and not giving gift.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for only congratulating and not giving gift.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



ban just ban


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 19, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for only congratulating and not giving gift.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned because I thank u all for your nice words
:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 19, 2014)

> > Originally Posted by Android Pizza<br />
> > *but^^
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



banned for wearing cowboy hat 

Sent from my S4 GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app on Samsung 4.4 Kitkat test Firmware (FNA5)


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

Ban for using kit Kat firmware

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 19, 2014)

Banned for not being on kitkat

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jluca98 (Jan 19, 2014)

Banned for having an afro!

Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 19, 2014)

Banned for not having an AVI (avatar image).


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 19, 2014)

Hikikomori-Otaku said:


> Banned for not having an AVI (avatar image).

Click to collapse



banned for not having a signature


----------



## jluca98 (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned for having a hard to pronounce name!

Light a fire for a man and you`ll warm him for a few hours...Light a man on fire and you`ll warm him for the rest of his life


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 20, 2014)

jluca98 said:


> Banned for having a hard to pronounce name!
> 
> Light a fire for a man and you`ll warm him for a few hours...Light a man on fire and you`ll warm him for the rest of his life

Click to collapse



Banned for not being capable of pronouncing a name.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 20, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for not being capable of pronouncing a name.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned for making fun of others.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 20, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> banned for making fun of others.

Click to collapse



banned for forcing android avatar to go skiing in cold..


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 20, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> banned for forcing android avatar to go skiing in cold..

Click to collapse



Banned for being in a secret location


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned for questioning about the location. 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned because potato

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 20, 2014)

Ban because potatoes are good


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 20, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> Ban because potatoes are good

Click to collapse



Banned because potatoes are not good. They make you fat.


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned cause potatoes makes French fries too

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned cause I ordered a Waitress at BurgerKing six large French fries and she said "What?? You wanna have sex ??"
I was like ._.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned because : ... ?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## domini99 (Jan 20, 2014)

banned because cause cause be!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 20, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned because cause cause be!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse




banned becos to be or not be be because that is the question 

Sent from my S4 GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app on Samsung 4.4 Kitkat test Firmware (FNA5)


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 20, 2014)

banned coz i have 1018 posts and i dont know until now

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

give mw some thanks guys 
hehe

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 20, 2014)

banned for using galaxy mini

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jan 21, 2014)

Mini ban,  I like that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 21, 2014)

ban for this poem:

ba ba ban ban ban ban ba ba ban ban ban ....


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned for being repetitive.


----------



## TheJeremyWhite (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned for having a user name that is difficult for me to pronounce!

Sent from my MB886 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 21, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> ban for this poem:
> 
> ba ba ban ban ban ban ba ba ban ban ban ....

Click to collapse



banned for badabing bada boom bada banned

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




TheJeremyWhite said:


> Banned for having a user name that is difficult for me to pronounce!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



banned for not searching and repeating someones ban


----------



## domini99 (Jan 21, 2014)

banned for double banning, banned using the bantankchopper






Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned, Dominique!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 21, 2014)

banned coz you know my name! 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 21, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned for using galaxy mini
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



banned to have it too and and will buy an galaxy s3
you will not see me using this old one
btw see my devices in signature

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 21, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned to have it too and and will buy an galaxy s3
> you will not see me using this old one
> btw see my devices in signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using Samsung device!!!!!!1!

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned for using Nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned for using Nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse




banned for asking us to check out vocaloid!!  
 

Sent from my S4 GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app on Samsung 4.4 Kitkat test Firmware (FNA5)


----------



## Police666 (Jan 21, 2014)

banned for having your quotation marks in the wrong place

"unshakable quantum theory shows now...the universe is actually a hologram..." - Prof. Leonard Susskind


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned cause I won't force you 
. anyone interested is welcomed  

Edit. Ninja'd

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned because I'm the ban king. 



FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause I ordered a Waitress at BurgerKing six large French fries and she said "What?? You wanna have sex ??"
> I was like ._.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



She wanted the D lol

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 21, 2014)

band for making assumptions what she wanted


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 21, 2014)

banned to be domino_liberty and have many thanks and me not

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## adidas007 (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned for less thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 21, 2014)

adidas007 said:


> Banned for less thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for looking at thanks instead of someone's development.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## adidas007 (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned for using your hands 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 22, 2014)

adidas007 said:


> Banned for using your hands
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because someone previously has banned me for same reason.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## domini99 (Jan 22, 2014)

banned for having no avatar, or do you? cant say!
banned for confusing me!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 22, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned for having no avatar, or do you? cant say!
> banned for confusing me!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Banned because all your avatars have had android eating something. 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned coz it is Apple 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 22, 2014)

mufti.arfan said:


> Banned because all your avatars have had android eating something.
> 
> Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned coz my avatar has been the same since i joined this forum 

It has always been Android eating Apple, because i frickn hate this facking gay company bull**** who makes overpriced computers phones and tablets and complains to be the best, and that android copied everything from ios 7 that android already had in 2011.

i'd better stop complaining now... i can complain forever about crapple's suckishness


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 22, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Banned coz my avatar has been the same since i joined this forum
> 
> It has always been Android eating Apple, because i frickn hate this facking gay company bull**** who makes overpriced computers phones and tablets and complains to be the best, and that android copied everything from ios 7 that android already had in 2011.
> 
> i'd better stop complaining now... i can complain forever about crapple's suckishness

Click to collapse



Banned because I agree with you and I am a proud Apple Hater.
Click button to read more.



        Apple made Personal computers. Windows, Linux took Apple outta business. Apple tried to compete with Android, got a kick in Apple's Baboon like backside.
    


Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because I agree with you and I am a proud Apple Hater.
> Click button to read more.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you should get your facts straight


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because facts aren't important

Sent from R A I N B O W phone


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2014)

idavid_ said:


> Banned because facts aren't important
> 
> Sent from R A I N B O W phone

Click to collapse



Banned because the photo in your signature is dead


----------



## martinusbe (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for telling him that


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 23, 2014)

banned for using Lxp latest kernels


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 23, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because someone previously has banned me for same reason.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned for using gadget of mass destruction 


Sent from my S4 GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app on Samsung 4.4 Kitkat test Firmware (FNA5)


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 23, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> banned for using gadget of mass destruction
> 
> 
> Sent from my S4 GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app on Samsung 4.4 Kitkat test Firmware (FNA5)

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me instead of the person above you.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 23, 2014)

banned coz it is tge rules

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because *the

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 23, 2014)

plz guys help me
you are banned

plz help me to so this
it is for exam.
pls

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 23, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> plz guys help me
> you are banned
> 
> plz help me to so this
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for using LARGE text asking Press thanks if I helped you


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 23, 2014)

banned to not have

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Einwod (Jan 23, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned to not have
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a complete sentence. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 23, 2014)

Einwod said:


> Banned for not having a complete sentence.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned to have it

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Griffdom (Jan 23, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned to have it
> 
> Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned again for the sentence thing.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2014)

Griffdom said:


> Banned again for the sentence thing.

Click to collapse



Banned for usin... 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xflori (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because zero swag

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2014)

xflori said:


> Banned because zero swag
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because I have infinite class 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BKiv (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for short ban

EOL Bionic running 4.4.2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 24, 2014)

banned for banning for a short ban


----------



## BKiv (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for banning a short ban with a medium length ban when everyone knows short bans need long bans. So consider yourself banned.

EOL Bionic running 4.4.2


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned because my home broadband is back! (Although slower than my phone's 3g connection).

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned because I'm using the iPad air 

Sent from my house


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned because I don't even thinking for buying iDevices.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Einwod (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned because I totally agree with you. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

banned coz agree

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned coz disagree :sly:

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 24, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I don't even thinking for buying iDevices.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not being more upset at person who uses iPad or idevice 


Sent from my S4 GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app on Samsung 4.4 Kitkat test Firmware (FNA5) rooted, recovery : PhilZ Touch 6.10.4, Online Nandroid, tweaks: Xposed Framework, Wanam xposed 2.6.5,  minminguard, extSdCardfix,  Crappalinks module


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned because iOS sucks for me but not for others.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

banned coz th idevices are sucks but the ios is so good
but the new android devices are 10X better than idevices and more customable 
Android is better

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 24, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz th idevices are sucks but the ios is so good
> but the new android devices are 10X better than idevices and more customable
> Android is better
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for saying iOS is good??


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned because Joke Shops will soon take official dealership for selling iOS.



        Main vendors will be Weasly's Wizard Wheezes by Fred and George from Harry Potter and first customer will be Lucious Malfoy
    


Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because Joke Shops will soon take official dealership for selling iOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because Harry Potter is for kids 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 24, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Banned because Harry Potter is for kids
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for ignoring the fact that even old people are also fans of Harry Potter.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## BKiv (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for being old

EOL Bionic running 4.4.2


----------



## mucski (Jan 24, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for ignoring the fact that even old people are also fans of Harry Potter.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned because no one believes that.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

banned coz i believe it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gesange (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for not having Sensation with Sense 5 xD

Sent from my HTCSensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for not running a clk bootloader


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

banned to have it and not have galaxy mini

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned because the Galaxy Mini is cheap 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## trubul (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for being a member since Dec. 2012, but having 4 posts.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

banned coz he is little crazy noob
woow the same for me you have many post per day banned coz that

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## BKiv (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for coz & woow

EOL Bionic running 4.4.2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2014)

banned for running 4.2.2

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

banned coz it is 4.4.2
banned coz you cant ban me to correct him
and you cant ban me to say you cant ban
banned coz banned 3 times
it is 4 now

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## pollutedmuse (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for not making a lick of sense when banning the predecessor. 

Sent from a PollutedG2 using the xda premo app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

banned to have only 62 posts and 8 thanks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz it is 4.4.2
> banned coz you cant ban me to correct him
> and you cant ban me to say you cant ban
> banned coz banned 3 times
> ...

Click to collapse



sheeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiit
this time you got away, this time!







abdo jouma said:


> banned to have only 62 posts and 8 thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



but this time you won't
banned using the power of my flying bantank 






Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## jonahly (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned for posting here

Sent from my Optimus G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## booleanbetrayal (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned due to excessive banning.


----------



## gesange (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned because of using the word excessive

Sent from HTC Sensation running Sense 5


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned for using old HTC phone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for using old HTC phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because new phones are crap.


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned because yes, but not all of them.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned because all new phones are not crap

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned because iPhones are crap and that is somewhat new

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## Cheetah1024 (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned because I have a Nexus 5 and it's the best phone ever.... And it's new... So not all are crap.

Sent from my Nexus 5
'You'll thank me later'


----------



## defffizz (Jan 25, 2014)

banned for having n5 and I'm not

Nexus 4, PA 4.4.2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

domini99 said:


> sheeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiit
> this time you got away, this time!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned to have posts more than me and thanks less
you cant ban me for that
you got 2 ban
wait.... now it is 3
you cant ban me for that

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




defffizz said:


> banned for having n5 and I'm not
> 
> Nexus 4, PA 4.4.2

Click to collapse



banned coz me too
and you cant ban me for that
and cant ban me coz i said that:what:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned for banning 2 people 

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

Omar1c said:


> Banned for banning 2 people
> 
> Sent From My Google Nexus³

Click to collapse



banned to not ban 2
again you cant ban me for that

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

banned coz from where you are
عمر

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned because lol......

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because lol......
> 
> Sent From My Google Nexus³

Click to collapse



banned coz wad za fuq
it is fake
from where yu are

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz wad za fuq
> it is fake
> from where yu are
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for caring too much 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned because your name is containing "666".

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 25, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because your name is containing "666".
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning it.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

banned to not mentioning it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## booleanbetrayal (Jan 25, 2014)

banned for no apparent reason


----------



## BKiv (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned for a good reason.

EOL Bionic running 4.4.2


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2014)

BKiv said:


> Banned for a good reason.
> 
> EOL Bionic running 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm the dark lord! 
Anyone wants a lollipop?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

nope 
im the loed of blue side xD
banned for that

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned cuz I feel this thread is just going in cycles

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz I feel this thread is just going in cycles
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz it is true

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned because I'm thinking about changing my banner







But dunno

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Banned because I'm thinking about changing my banner
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz it is so gooooood
but it is alittle for girls
are you agirl

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 25, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz it is so gooooood
> but it is alittle for girls
> are you agirl
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope

Banned for not knowing what brony is 

Also those two are the most bada** characters in the history

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

wat za fuq
im speaking with you and now i knows that you are syrian "hani" (how love his country) cool

هلا بالحبيب هلا
كم عمرك اخي

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

انا سوري متلك
im syrian too xD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

pls add me in your friends


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 25, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> wat za fuq
> im speaking with you and now i knows that you are syrian "hani" (how love his country) cool
> 
> هلا بالحبيب هلا
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, they are from a crossover story called (Fallout : Equestria, characters based on a show called my little pony : friendship is magic [or G4], but the story line is based on multiple stories and the fallout 3 computer game)

هلا فيك
عمري 18
صح أنو بحب أشياء ما ممكن تخطر ببالك بس ما تخاف مني xD

I see you read my profile, yeah 

Pleasure to meet you

Also

BANNED

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned cause yay

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Yeah, they are from a crossover story called (Fallout : Equestria, characters based on a show called my little pony : friendship is magic [or G4], but the story line is based on multiple stories and the fallout 3 computer game)
> 
> هلا فيك
> عمري 18
> ...

Click to collapse



ما فهمت عليك بس شو قصدك انو بحب اشياء ما بتفكر غيها قصدك "بلدي" زعلتني هيك
im from homs but im out from syria can i know from any city you are
and banned to be syrian

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------

اسف اخي فهمتك غلط عنجد اسف



Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause yay
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



woooooow arabians rocks the thrard


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 25, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause yay
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I swear I thought you said (gay) xD







abdo jouma said:


> ما فهمت عليك بس شو قصدك انو بحب اشياء ما بتفكر غيها قصدك "بلدي" زعلتني هيك
> im from homs but im out from syria can i know from any city you are
> and banned to be syrian
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was talking about this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


Also

Arabians ROCK WOOOHOOO

banned

Also, I'm from the capital

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned cause you made me type in Arabic for the first time in my life on the internet

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned for writing in Arabic 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

banned coz good night all
hani -- firwall      see you tommorow xD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned cause good night 
تصبح على خير 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Jan 25, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz good night all
> hani -- firwall      see you tommorow xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Goodnight







FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause good night
> تصبح على خير
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because you like Vocaloid and I think it's cool

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned cause I don't like Vocaloid.... I LOVE it x3

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned cuz I really love Monstercat

And I can't get this song out of my head 





Cya later

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz I really love Monstercat
> 
> And I can't get this song out of my head
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned...cause I need lyrics.... I need emotions... Me needs touching voices, and stories. Most important.... I need Kawaii-ness x3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Jan 25, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned...cause I need lyrics.... I need emotions... Me needs touching voices, and stories. Most important.... I need Kawaii-ness x3
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned

Try this then






Have a good night

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Banned
> 
> Try this then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause .... Am sorry 
If I had to rate it, I would give it, 6 out of 10 

I tried to accept it, played it twice. But there is something different  , different from what I have been listening too for 6 and half years, and still 

Am sorry , hani 

Good night, sleep well.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Gadlion^1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned beacuse toooooooooo much reply


----------



## BKiv (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned for friendliness.

EOL Bionic running 4.4.2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 26, 2014)

BKiv said:


> Banned for friendliness.
> 
> EOL Bionic running 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Banned for not running 6.4.2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for double smiley


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 26, 2014)

vazquezcmp said:


> Chi-Town!  Whatup?!?!

Click to collapse



banned for not banning in ban message

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




Hikikomori-Otaku said:


> Banned for double smiley

Click to collapse



banned for having black and white  avatar (onaji like me)


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 26, 2014)

banned for banning two members in a row

Sent from my A90S using xda app-developers app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 26, 2014)

ramaprasad4u said:


> banned for banning two members in a row
> 
> Sent from my A90S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not having super powers to double-ban and for having name difficult to pronounce. :good:


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

banned coz simon said 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gesange (Jan 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz simon said
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because its a nice banning day 

Sent from HTC Sensation running Sense 5


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

banned coz i had holiday for tomorrow and i have exam

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 26, 2014)

banned cause of having fun on the net before exams. study hard. atb

Sent from my A90S using xda app-developers app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 26, 2014)

> banned coz i had holiday for tomorrow and i have exam
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse




banned for spending time on XDA when you should be studying for exam


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 26, 2014)

banned for banning already banned person and that too for the same reason.

Sent from my A90S using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

ramaprasad4u said:


> banned cause of having fun on the net before exams. study hard. atb
> 
> Sent from my A90S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz i have 2 very hard exam. but im here i love xda

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz i have 2 very hard exam. but im here i love xda
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lasa-ma in pace ban

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Lasa-ma in pace ban
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz do you speak romanian 
ma frate esti in romania??
im in bucuresti

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------

what is your name abd familly name
wooooow man we 2
speak
arabic english romanian

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

banned coz i have 185 thanks now

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for the last funniest post you guys posted


Really they were good ..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for the last funniest post you guys posted
> 
> 
> Really they were good ..
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz yes we was thanks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## mucski (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned because ... wait what?!?!?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

mucski said:


> Banned because ... wait what?!?!?

Click to collapse



banned coz what do you mean:what:
and banned coz you trying to get 10 posts
banned coz congraltz. you have 10 now 
banned for many faces
banned for 4 ban:thumbup:
wait it is 5 now:sly:
banned for that 
it is 6:screwy:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 26, 2014)

banned for banning with a ban-like ban

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned for banning with a ban-like ban
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



banned coz thanks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## BKiv (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for politeness

EOL Bionic running 4.4.2


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 26, 2014)

banned. you are no judge

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

banmed to have 0 thanks
and 12 posts

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

banned xoz i gived you the first thanks give me some thanks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banmed to have 0 thanks
> and 12 posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



 Banned for asking for thanks in off topic and showing off how you gave first thanks to someone.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## m1trand1r (Jan 26, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for asking for thanks in off topic and showing off how you gave first thanks to someone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned cuz ur using cwm with hands:banghead:...lol




        Beam-ed through your pineal gland via//Android 4.3.1//


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for still being on 4.3.1

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for asking for thanks in off topic and showing off how you gave first thanks to someone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned cos dont click here just go to my posts and click it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




Omar1c said:


> Banned for still being on 4.3.1
> 
> Sent From My Google Nexus³

Click to collapse



banned coz what
i have phone still using ics but i jave kitkat too 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for being friendly on xda 



FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause .... Am sorry
> If I had to rate it, I would give it, 6 out of 10
> 
> I tried to accept it, played it twice. But there is something different  , different from what I have been listening too for 6 and half years, and still
> ...

Click to collapse



Chill

At first I thought that too
Than I accepted that

Now I love it 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## scott7175 (Jan 26, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Banned for being friendly on xda
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for using that ridiculous quote 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned cuz I'll remove it soon

And it's not ridiculous ?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz I'll remove it soon
> 
> And it's not ridiculous ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned to be syrian hani from damascus

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

banned coz it is not redicules it is very good

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned to be syrian hani from damascus
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cuz I finally updated my Sigy


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz I finally updated my Sigy

Click to collapse



banned for girly sig


----------



## Einwod (Jan 26, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz I finally updated my Sigy

Click to collapse





Banned because your signature is far too big and takes up half a page.


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for 666 in your username

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Einwod (Jan 26, 2014)

lolerpro8 said:


> Banned for 666 in your username
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't have 666 in my username.


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned because nobody cares

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2014)

lolerpro8 said:


> Banned because nobody cares
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for owning the most complete phone in the history of phones


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jan 26, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Banned for owning the most complete phone in the history of phones

Click to collapse



Banned because its half dead

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned because that's too bad :/



husam666 said:


> banned for girly sig

Click to collapse



It's not girly ya know ?







Einwod said:


> Banned because your signature is far too big and takes up half a page.

Click to collapse



Yeah, too big

That's what I ended up with ?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Banned because that's too bad :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning


----------



## hanisod (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned because I did ?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for being a guy who loves my little pony

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

banned coz you love little pony and have windows as pic.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned because I hate my little phony

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned because I to hate my little pony

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 26, 2014)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because I to hate my little pony
> 
> Sent From My Google Nexus³

Click to collapse



ban for hating ponies


----------



## scott7175 (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned cause your flannel wearing andy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 27, 2014)

scott7175 said:


> Banned cause your flannel wearing andy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are not

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 27, 2014)

banned because i felt like

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## scott7175 (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for the lamest ban I've seen today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for not banning with ?Pizazz?

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

banned for many numbers

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned because that's a code of sort ?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for being Smarty Pants!   ^_^ U.U

Die Harder Note II


----------



## hanisod (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned because you're finally back!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for greeting me! 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## hanisod (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned cuz you got me on that one xD

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for not being creative......... 

C'mon :silly:


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned. Welcome back bro.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2014)

Get together BAN!!!

Sup!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned cause hey John 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

banned coz john is back

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause hey John
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Un-Banned because, I salute you Sir! 



abdo jouma said:


> banned coz john is back
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because in Arnold's Voice: I'm Back!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned cause Arnold...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Un-Banned because, I salute you Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because in Arnold's Voice: I'm Back!

Click to collapse



that means :
your baaaaack!!!
anned coz that

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------

banned coz i have 191 thanks!!!!
give some to be 200
common guys

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned cause you have to earn the thanks , not ask for them 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned cuz you're right

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 27, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz you're right
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



banned for having the biggest signature anime image i seen


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause you have to earn the thanks , not ask for them
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



vanned coz i know but only to get 200 faster
i dont ask every day. that was just now:sly:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 27, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> banned for having the biggest signature anime image i seen

Click to collapse



Sorry to disappoint ya

Not anime

Ponies 







abdo jouma said:


> vanned coz i know but only to get 200 faster
> i dont ask every day. that was just now:sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for the lulz (before anyone jump in, I know it's old)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned because of the Lulz... [email protected] please!


----------



## scott7175 (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for using the @ as an a

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2014)

scott7175 said:


> Banned for using the @ as an a
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse









[email protected] [email protected] I didn't see that coming! 
/sarcasm out
~
~
$


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned because of the Lulz... [email protected] please!

Click to collapse











John McClane said:


> [email protected] [email protected] I didn't see that coming!
> /sarcasm out
> ~
> ~
> $

Click to collapse



Banned coz haahahahahah
And you can't ban me for laugh 

Sent from my E-boda essential smile using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned because iCan... 

See what I did there. 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 27, 2014)

banned for showing off

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 27, 2014)

ramaprasad4u said:


> banned for showing off
> 
> A90S XDA Dev App

Click to collapse



Banned for not showing off.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for not having avatar

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

banned to have one

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TheJeremyWhite (Jan 27, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned to have one
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for not having iOS7 ported to your android  

Sent from my Atrix HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## clockworkstop (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for quoting, even though it's obvious you're banning the person above you.

Sent speedily from my scurrying Nexus 4


----------



## TheJeremyWhite (Jan 27, 2014)

I accept your ban and ban you for replying so quickly

Sent from my Atrix HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

TheJeremyWhite said:


> Banned for not having iOS7 ported to your android
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



banned for if your device has one pls pls give me link and the name of your device pls man

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned because why?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jan 27, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned for if your device has one pls pls give me link and the name of your device pls man
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for wanting iOS on your android device.


----------



## TheJeremyWhite (Jan 27, 2014)

Haha! Banned for believing that, or even wanting that?! WTF Man? 

Sent from my Atrix HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

TheJeremyWhite said:


> Haha! Banned for believing that, or even wanting that?! WTF Man?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



banned coz toooot


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jan 27, 2014)

TheJeremyWhite said:


> Haha! Banned for believing that, or even wanting that?! WTF Man?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming I believed it.



abdo jouma said:


> banned coz toooot
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for Bean.


----------



## hanisod (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned, that's it.

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for sending using a  ponified HTC sensation.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for banning someone because of his sign

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned because that's how we roll! 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for sticking your tongue out. 

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## John McClane (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for showing your tartaric tooth. :silly:

Die Harder Note II


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

banned for not shwoing it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for using mini...

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## John McClane (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for offering 3G hack.   

Die Harder Note II


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for not offering 

Sent from my Event using xda app-developers app


----------



## Einwod (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned because I just woke up. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 28, 2014)

banned for waking up at noon. its 1300 hrs here

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned because I'm not ready for change ?

Sent From A Freaking iPhone


----------



## scott7175 (Jan 28, 2014)

BANNED FOR USING A FREAKING IPHONE

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for yelling

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned because you're grounded! 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned cause no am not 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for questioning! 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

banned for not questioning

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

banned coz when i see your pic. profile 
i think it is like Randy Orton

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## scott7175 (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for the WWE reference

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for hating WWE

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## scott7175 (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for being a newb

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 5hogun (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for hate comment


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 28, 2014)

5hogun said:


> Banned for hate comment

Click to collapse



banned for using 5 instead of S


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 28, 2014)

banned because its 61224th post.

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for giving a ridiculous reason hue

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## marduc812 (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for not using avatar.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

banned for using one

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 28, 2014)

Banning for making a paradox

Sent from me


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

banned to sent from yourself

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned because my GF was impressed with my XDA work.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned because my GF didn't know a bit about me on xda 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because my GF didn't know a bit about me on xda
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not having a tech savvy GF.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## John McClane (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned because neither do you......  

Die Harder Note II


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned because neither do you......
> 
> Die Harder Note II

Click to collapse



 Banned because I do have

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for not mentioning what you have. Girl Friend or What?

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for being to curious

Sent from me


----------



## John McClane (Jan 28, 2014)

Hahahahaha! Banned because pics or didn't happen!


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned because your laugh seems like Voldemort.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## John McClane (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for comparing me with He Who Must Not Be Named!


----------



## mici01 (Jan 28, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned for comparing me with He Who Must Not Be Named!

Click to collapse



Banned for being scared to use this name!


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for the hardcore response ?

Sent From A Freaking iPhone


----------



## super20g (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for replying to a lame thread.


----------



## hanisod (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for thinking this is a lame thread

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned because I'm desperate 

Sent From A Freaking iPhone


----------



## 5hogun (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for unsafe hot plugging of a battery  can cause fires so a big no no 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TimeT (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for being a shogun.


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

TimeT said:


> Banned for being a shogun.

Click to collapse



Banned for ignoring the fact that his name starts from "5" (five) and not S.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## atribe (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for banning a spelling mistake when your own name has no semblance of spelling. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 29, 2014)

banned because you are online now.

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## Powerhouse (Jan 29, 2014)

ramaprasad4u said:


> banned because you are online now.
> 
> A90S XDA Dev App

Click to collapse



banned for banning the banned who was banned a second before, for banning the banned ..


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because I've banned you before.


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for knowingly banning a banned person already banned by you.

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

atribe said:


> Banned for banning a spelling mistake when your own name has no semblance of spelling.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because my username is my initials and last name.





ramaprasad4u said:


> Banned for knowingly banning a banned person already banned by you.
> 
> A90S XDA Dev App

Click to collapse



Banned for overuse of words similar to word "ban".

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## atribe (Jan 29, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because my username is my initials and last name.

Click to collapse



Banned because MY username is my initial and last name...wait a minute!


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 29, 2014)

atribe said:


> Banned because MY username is my initial and last name...wait a minute!

Click to collapse




banned for asking us to wait a minute


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for being impatient

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

ramaprasad4u said:


> banned for being impatient
> 
> A90S XDA Dev App

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning it.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for having no avatar. you should get one 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned for having no avatar. you should get one
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Banned for
1) having an avatar
2) suggesting me to have an avatar.
3) I like your android eating Apple avatar.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

banned to love android eating apple
just like me
good morning all

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned to love android eating apple
> just like me
> good morning all
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for using Zedge.

P/S: Android 4.x.x ?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for using Zedge.
> 
> P/S: Android 4.x.x ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not using Zedge.







abdo jouma said:


> banned to love android eating apple
> just like me
> good morning all
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because your phone is low on storage, no signal at all and weirdly placed Wi-Fi icon.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## CONdemmedNORmal (Jan 29, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for not using Zedge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not waking me up for work damn am I late lol 

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for being late for work 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## John McClane (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for being Bossy! 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned for being late for work
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



banned for not having work

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




luqman98 said:


> Banned for using Zedge.
> 
> P/S: Android 4.x.x ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes it is galaxy mini android 4.2.2
but we have kitkat

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for not using Zedge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned oz it is old see this i have now

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

banned coz i have 193 thanks now

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz i have 193 thanks now
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse




banned becos u cannot transfer all ur so many  thanks to real money


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> banned becos u cannot transfer all ur so many  thanks to real money

Click to collapse



banned coz i know

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned coz I'm watching the movie "Dans la maison"
Right now the boy is going to get in big trouble
*takes popcorn*

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## hanisod (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned cuz I haven't talk to you in a long while

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned because that's right

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## hanisod (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for agreeing. Sup?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned because I'm good, very happy with my new galaxy s2 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## hanisod (Jan 29, 2014)

Finally? XD

Banned for getting out of the iOS zone, good for you 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned because, instead of the boy getting in trouble, the teacher good in trouble 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## John McClane (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for the Spoiler Alert!


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Finally? XD
> 
> Banned for getting out of the iOS zone, good for you
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



banned coz he get it long time and i believe he enjoy it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned cuz who won't enjoy Android? 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Banned cuz who won't enjoy Android?
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



banned coz most arabian especialy in الخليج
wtf they prefer ios and BB

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for using,
*W*ednesday
*T*hursday
*F*riday


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because BB is best in terms of security imho.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned for using,
> *W*ednesday
> *T*hursday
> *F*riday

Click to collapse



banned coz using for what

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because......

Meh! :cyclops:


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for not completing your sentence.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for not completing your sentence.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for mentioning that

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## John McClane (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because you didn't state clearly your message!


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned coz im home again. lets see if my xbox still works. it went rrod yesterday, but appeared to work fine after a reboot. lets see if it still works.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for rebooting your xbox.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned coz well ****






Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because your XBox is bricked.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned coz nevermind. fixed it. faulty power brick, toke the brick of the family xbox. now waiting for new brick to arrive.

the power "brick" is "bricked"   
ba dum tsss

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## scott7175 (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for owning an Xbox. PC gaming is where its at

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

scott7175 said:


> Banned for owning an Xbox. PC gaming is where its at
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned coz he has pc but xbox for games

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for enlightening that xbox is meant for games

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

ramaprasad4u said:


> banned for enlightening that xbox is meant for games
> 
> A90S XDA Dev App

Click to collapse



banned coz it is for games
thats the true

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because the Truth is There's No Spoon!  :silly:


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 29, 2014)

*Ban*

Ban cuz u were offline.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

banned coz he now offline and now you online

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

banned coz victory . i have 200 thanks now

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because it's Visual Effects! 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned because he is a hacker, he hacked to seem offline while he's online!!   

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned because he is a hacker, he hacked to seem offline while he's online!!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



wooow i think that too:what:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## CONdemmedNORmal (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned cause I'm getting drunk 


Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## martinusbe (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for getting me thursty 
:beer:


----------



## John McClane (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for whatever means thursty. Either that or too thirsty!!! 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

banned coz it is mistake

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because, coz is also a mistake.  

Die Harder Note II


----------



## CONdemmedNORmal (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned cause vodkas made out of potatoes  

Sent from my HTC One mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned cause wine is made out grapes

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 30, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned coz im home again. lets see if my xbox still works. it went rrod yesterday, but appeared to work fine after a reboot. lets see if it still works.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse




banned becos u didn't ban the person above u directly and jus said what u r doing


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> banned becos u didn't ban the person above u directly and jus said what u r doing

Click to collapse



banned coz it is not problem he is welcomed what he want
also banned coz *because*

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*Ban*

Ban cuz your N97 is broken


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2014)

ban cz fk gramr.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## John McClane (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned for hating so much! Chill out a little bit!  

Die Harder Note II


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2014)

banned coz im going to kill you to death with my shoot-gun-bantank-o'copter!






Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 30, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned coz im going to kill you to death with my shoot-gun-bantank-o'copter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




banned becos that ban has been used many many times before


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2014)

banned coz ok.jpg

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned cause am typing...

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*ban*

Ban cuz you are senior.


----------



## Niiik (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned because all 'other' mod features have been already used and the ban feature was the only remaining...


----------



## John McClane (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned because /cough 10 poster /cough out


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

Ban cuz u r right.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

banned coz my fingers are freezed im just get home now the temp. is -13:what:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Niiik (Jan 30, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned because /cough 10 poster /cough out

Click to collapse



yes you are right may be. There's nothing else to post. I came here mainly to get help on a specific thing i.e. my fone on which I just installed a custom ROM. i am 'forced' to hunt for topics where I can post. Where I am 'spending' time on that. 

*Frustrations*.


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*ok*

ban cuz u need help xD


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

banned coz.
mmmmmmm delicius

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jan 30, 2014)

Niiik said:


> yes you are right may be...............
> 
> *_*Frustrations*_*.

Click to collapse




Banned because......... Ummmmm.......... Ummmmmm...........


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned because......... Ummmmm.......... Ummmmmm...........

Click to collapse



Banned for hugging a troll.


Sent from my GT-S5360 by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

How about hugging this one?

Sent from my GT-S5360 by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned for thinking about "hugs". Cant stand those...things...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*Ban*

ban cuz u dont know what is signature?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

Disharmony said:


> ban cuz u dont know what is signature?

Click to collapse



banned to know what is signature

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Banned for thinking about "hugs". Cant stand those...things...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Banned for being weird. (Probably not human??? )



Disharmony said:


> ban cuz u dont know what is signature?

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone with interrogative sentence.



abdo jouma said:


> banned to know what is signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning him before I ban him. I was going to ban him. 


Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## AarSyl (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned for being overzealous.  One ban at a time, sir...madam...person. 

_______________________________________
Phone: HTC EVO 4G LTE
Sense 5, S-Off

Tablet:  ASUS Nexus 7.2
Rooted, Custom Rom & Kernel


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

aarsyl said:


> Banned for being overzealous.  One ban at a time, sir...madam...person.
> 
> _______________________________________
> Phone: HTC EVO 4G LTE
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for having a problem with my Multi-Ban Hammer style. BTW madam is not applicable for me. I am college going boy.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## pball52998 (Jan 30, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for having a problem with my Multi-Ban Hammer style. BTW madam is not applicable for me. I am college going boy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned for having a problem with not banning one person at a time and going to college

Sent from my Rezound. CyanogenMod 11. Come for the specs leave for the battery.


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

pball52998 said:


> Banned for having a problem with not banning one person at a time and going to college
> 
> Sent from my Rezound. CyanogenMod 11. Come for the specs leave for the battery.

Click to collapse



Banned for not having problem with that.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## pball52998 (Jan 30, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for not having problem with that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking I have a problem with it.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned for being insecure.


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*Banned*

Ban for bieng glomerulas.


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

Disharmony said:


> Ban for bieng glomerulas.

Click to collapse



Banned for not being one.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

banned for being

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## clockworkstop (Jan 30, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned for being
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for being philosophical about banning for being.

Sent speedily from my scurrying Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




hnkotnis said:


> Banned for not being one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned for being precisely not precise.

Sent speedily from my scurrying Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




hnkotnis said:


> Banned for not being one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned for being precisely not precise.

Sent speedily from my scurrying Nexus 4


----------



## John McClane (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned for triple posting.  

Die Harder Note II


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned for saying that....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

banned for not saying that

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because I am to cool for school

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## borxnx (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because my post count

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*ban*

ban cuz u deserve it.


----------



## Niiik (Jan 31, 2014)

unban coz you are already banned several times   And now Ban coz you are unbanned


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned for breaking rules

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## domini99 (Jan 31, 2014)

banned coz you are totally banned!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned for hating me so much that your going to kill me to death (if that even makes sense)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 31, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned coz you are totally banned!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Banned for making posts via your sending thing.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## John McClane (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned for showing us your Tapatalk's Version.


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*Ban*

Ban cuz u replyed to this thread.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 31, 2014)

banned for banning the poor person above you, he can't help it he's here 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## rico25new (Jan 31, 2014)

banned cos you are above me :| btw this thread is stupid


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 31, 2014)

ban because i agree with u


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*banned*

ban cuz i want to.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned cause....no.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

banned coz he want to

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*ban*

ban cuz u r my bro.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

banned coz me?????
why

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned for bringing your brother over here.


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*hey*

ban cuz u r here.


----------



## John McClane (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because,..... 
   What's wrong with the native English Writing??:what::what:

Die Harder Note II


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned for bringing your brother over here.

Click to collapse



who my brother
banned coz that

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------

aaah i underatand. ok
banned coz that

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*ban*

ban cuz i m going to sleep


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

banned coz good night

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because its night here, but I am not sleeping.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because its night here, but I am not sleeping.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned coz the same it is 7:36

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 31, 2014)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning someone without giving any reason.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## clockworkstop (Jan 31, 2014)

rico25new said:


> banned cos you are above me :| btw this thread is stupid

Click to collapse



Banned for realizing people do stupid things.

Sent speedily from my scurrying Nexus 4


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 31, 2014)

clockworkstop said:


> Banned for realizing people do stupid things.
> 
> Sent speedily from my scurrying Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning the person above you. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Ninasat (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned cauae you lay

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 31, 2014)

Ninasat said:


> Banned cauae you lay
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't understand meaning of your post.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## John McClane (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because neither do I.  

Die Harder Note II


----------



## Disharmony (Feb 1, 2014)

*john*

ban cuz i m doing my breakfast.


----------



## jrr10 (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned because dishes are done 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## aircooledbusses (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned for using dishes and not eating over the sink

sch-i500 Parandroid 4.0 Beta4


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 1, 2014)

banned for having cool surf VW beachcomber avatar and becos my xda stopped again


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

banned because I haven't eaten my breakfast yet


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> banned because I haven't eaten my breakfast yet

Click to collapse



Banned for using liberty in ur username

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Banned for using liberty in ur username
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for having an underscore in your username


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> banned for having an underscore in your username

Click to collapse



Ban for not using _


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Ban for not using _

Click to collapse



banned for not having eaten cheese today


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> banned for not having eaten cheese today

Click to collapse



Ban for loving cheese so much


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned because he doesn't need to eat chesse al the time.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

banned coz stop. you said in 5 off topics that you are eatin swees chese:banghead:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Ban for loving cheese so much

Click to collapse



Banned for fighting. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

banned coz 4 posts in the same time

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned banned. 

U guys deserve that .lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz 4 posts in the same time
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ban for noticing other's posts


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned banned.
> 
> U guys deserve that .lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz looooool.
in february 2013 . you font know how to root

and in february 2014 you have 10.000+ thanks
looooooool

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned for saying about someone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Feb 1, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz looooool.
> in february 2013 . you font know how to root
> 
> and in february 2014 you have 10.000+ thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not learning android development. .

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## captemo (Feb 1, 2014)

I ban everyone who quoted the previous ban. I think we get it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz looooool.
> in february 2013 . you font know how to root
> 
> and in february 2014 you have 10.000+ thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for being critical against swiss cheese


----------



## Icone24 (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned because i bought a new phone 

Sent from my bq Aquaris 5.7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

captemo said:


> I ban everyone who quoted the previous ban. I think we get it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for being


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Feb 1, 2014)

Icone24 said:


> Banned because i bought a new phone
> 
> Sent from my bq Aquaris 5.7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because who cares?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned because who cares?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for for using a S2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> banned for for using a S2

Click to collapse



Banned for not using one of the best smartphones (s2)..:highfive:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> banned for for using a S2

Click to collapse



Banned for noticing hiss phone


----------



## Icone24 (Feb 1, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned because who cares?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because i sold my S2 to buy this one


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Banned for noticing hiss phone

Click to collapse



banned for criticism

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for not using one of the best smartphones (s2)..:highfive:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned using cheese


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Feb 1, 2014)

Icone24 said:


> Banned because i sold my S2 to buy this one

Click to collapse



Then you have to be banned and put into jail for a life

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Banned for not learning android development. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned i dont have linux to do some important things

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Icone24 (Feb 1, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Then you have to be banned and put into jail for a life
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because since i'm going to jail, my last wish is to ban you xD


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

Icone24 said:


> Banned because since i'm going to jail, my last wish is to ban you xD

Click to collapse



banned coz you catch him

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

banned coz im trying to get 1500 posts XD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Feb 1, 2014)

Icone24 said:


> Banned because since i'm going to jail, my last wish is to ban you xD

Click to collapse



Banned because you are culprit and you have been under arrested. .

You can't ban me m8

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ninasat (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned because you say you ban someone 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 1, 2014)

You are, but I did not say so.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ninasat (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned because pizza and android don't combine loool

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned for "lool" el oh el

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

banned coz , wait......
if forget it. just banned

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aircooledbusses (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned for use of incomplete sentence

sch-i500 Parandroid 4.0 Beta4


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

aircooledbusses said:


> Banned for use of incomplete sentence
> 
> sch-i500 Parandroid 4.0 Beta4

Click to collapse



Bannes for use comlete sentence!!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## aircooledbusses (Feb 1, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Bannes for use comlete sentence!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for over punctuating


----------



## mike21pr (Feb 1, 2014)

aircooledbusses said:


> Banned for over punctuating

Click to collapse



Banned for under punctuating.

Sent from my Moto G GPE


----------



## aircooledbusses (Feb 1, 2014)

mike21pr said:


> Banned for under punctuating.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G GPE

Click to collapse



Nice.   Banned for....... Banned for....... Okay,  not banned.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned for not banning

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 2, 2014)

ban for someone not banning


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because I always get banned by the ten posters






Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheJeremyWhite (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because…. 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because GTFO

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because GTFO
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for GTFO instead of Logcat

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## John McClane (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because of LOLCAT!  

Die Harder Note II


----------



## clockworkstop (Feb 2, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned because of LOLCAT!
> 
> Die Harder Note II

Click to collapse



Forebanned because I want to stand out from the crowd.

Sent speedily from my scurrying Nexus 4


----------



## John McClane (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because if you want to stand out, it's gonna be a hell of fight here.  

Die Harder Note II


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned for being sober 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because you didn't find me in real life 

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## b0nz (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned for hating sobriety

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because I like to be sober and encourage all to be sober.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned for using galaxy pocket

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Samer Diab (Feb 2, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Banned for using galaxy pocket
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for banning that guy ho uses a glaxy pocket

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




S.a.M.e.R_d said:


> Banned for banning that guy ho uses a glaxy pocket
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for banning a guy baned a guy that used a galaxy pocket

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned for quoting your previous ban does that mean you banned yourself?

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Feb 2, 2014)

Ban-Ception! 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Ban-Ception!
> 
> Die Harder Note II

Click to collapse



Banned for thinking that using  difficult words makes you smarter.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## John McClane (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned for lacking difficult words on your sentences, thus writing a  simple Ban.  

Die Harder Note II


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned for having a note 2 that dies harder

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 2, 2014)

banned for not having one

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned for not having one
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because with every ban, a kitten dies


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Banned because with every ban, a kitten dies

Click to collapse



Banned for spreading rumor about kitten

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## John McClane (Feb 2, 2014)

Ban, kitten dead. Like that??  

Die Harder Note II


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Ban, kitten dead. Like that??
> 
> Die Harder Note II

Click to collapse



Banned for being emotional.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because it's party time

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned because that was ages ago. 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned for killing the party 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 3, 2014)

Hayden18 said:


> Banned for killing the party
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Banned because you used sad emotion and I saw it first in the morning.
Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because you used sad emotion and I saw it first in the morning.
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned for hating the party pooper


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 3, 2014)

husam666 said:


> banned for hating the party pooper

Click to collapse



Banned because I've not been in here in ages 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 3, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because I've not been in here in ages
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



Banned for coming back.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## CooLoL1999 (Feb 3, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for coming back.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned for not welcoming people back!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## androvista (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned because .... Ummm... I felt like being a mod



KidCarter93 said:


> Banned because I've not been in here in ages
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



Same here!



Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned for not being apart of the SSSSQQAAAAADDDDD

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned because don't know what SQAD is.......  

Die Harder Note II


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 3, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned because don't know what SQAD is.......
> 
> Die Harder Note II

Click to collapse



bannes coz me too

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned because you too! :silly:


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned for upside down face

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned because your phone auto rotates it. 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 3, 2014)

banned coz i want ...... i dont know
just banned

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned for the indecision! 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned cause am bored...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause am bored...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



bannes to be bores when you have note 3 and nexus 5
send one to me loooool.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned cause I have N7 2013 too.
All mine....still bored :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause I have N7 2013 too.
> All mine....still bored :/
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



bannes coz send one to me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> bannes coz send one to me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause. No. They are mine. Mwahahahaha 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause. No. They are mine. Mwahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



banned coz im joking keep it with you  better now

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz im joking keep it with you  better now
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned. Ok. .

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned. Ok. .
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



banned to ok

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned for agreeing to disagree!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned cause 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## TsunaH (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned because Miku

Sent from me


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

TsunaH said:


> Banned because Miku
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



Banned cause =.=

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## TsunaH (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned cause doing a Chinese smiley :c

Sent from me


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 4, 2014)

ban for not giving any reason


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned cause who needs reasons :what:

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 4, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause who needs reasons :what:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned just because I say "You are banned!"


----------



## John McClane (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because Stone Cold says so! 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned for mentioning Stone Cold.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## John McClane (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because you went to visuals. 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## panpjp (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because you aren't using the Note III

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because I don't want to!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stratosk21 (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because you don't want to.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because neither do you!


----------



## CoolApps (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because "su rm -r /*"
(Don't try the command, you will end up hard bricking your device and you'll then need to JTag it) 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because that's not a CoolApp, CoolApps!


----------



## CoolApps (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because...





And also the XDA Email Notification System had a URL change. O-o





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned cause am facing the same issue. Fix it please..

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## John McClane (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because I do say.  

Die Harder Note II


----------



## doctor_droid (Feb 4, 2014)

John McClane said:
			
		

> Banned because I do say.
> 
> Die Harder Note II

Click to collapse



Banned bcoz I cant ban anyone In real life


----------



## John McClane (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned for being RC!


----------



## Olivier (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned for being a SM. 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia S mit Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because........
Hey yo DJ play that $*^!


----------



## leomd333 (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because the above gave no banning reason! 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mexigga (Feb 4, 2014)

MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> Banned because the above gave no banning reason!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for giving a reason


----------



## leomd333 (Feb 4, 2014)

mexigga said:


> Banned for giving a reason

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicX2014 (Feb 4, 2014)

*BANNED for being Malignant. *


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 4, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> *BANNED for being Malignant. *

Click to collapse



banned to be from L.A.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 4, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned to be from L.A.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for banning people based on location.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 4, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> banned for banning people based on location.

Click to collapse



banned to not do that
و تي رش رش تي رش رش

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned to not do that
> و تي رش رش تي رش رش
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for singing annoying Arabic songs 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 5, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Banned for singing annoying Arabic songs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



bannwd coz u hate it but we just say
تي رش رش

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> bannwd coz u hate it but we just say
> تي رش رش
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for breaking xda rules 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 5, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Banned for breaking xda rules
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ban for using tapatalk2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 5, 2014)

banned coz we are 
صايعين و ضايعين
and banned coz this doesn't has translation ro englush from me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

Banned for being صايع و ضايع and am not one 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned for being صايع و ضايع and am not one
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



banned to not be one

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

Banned cause I hate to...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause I hate to...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



vanned coz what you hate to.....

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

Banned cause I hate to be صايع و ضايع ...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Ninasat (Feb 5, 2014)

Banned cause you have a note2

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott7175 (Feb 5, 2014)

Banned cause you obviously can't read it says he has a note 3

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 6, 2014)

banned for accusing someone blind


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned because I'm sitting in mc Donalds charging my phone because the power is out! Peco please hurry and turn on the electric pwzzz

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned...order a McRib

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lndulgence (Feb 6, 2014)

^

Banned because i hate muffins.


----------



## TheArc (Feb 6, 2014)

@indulgence lol x)

Banned because I saw you on four posts in a row. 







Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## toskabab (Feb 6, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> [MENTION=2234546]
> 
> Banned because who asked you to "see?"

Click to collapse


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned for broken quote.

Phone • ProBam 1.2.8 • PureCM • ROGERS • T0LTE CANADA
Head • N-Pulse • V4A


----------



## John McClane (Feb 6, 2014)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Banned for broken quote.
> 
> Phone • ProBam 1.2.8 • PureCM • ROGERS • T0LTE CANADA
> Head • N-Pulse • V4A

Click to collapse



Un-Banned because of ProBAM.


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned for unbanning someone who is using ProBAM ROM.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Feb 6, 2014)

banned because im using pound rom! 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Olivier (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned for "killing someone to death" lol.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo A3000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## clockworkstop (Feb 6, 2014)

djolivier said:


> Banned for "killing someone to death" lol.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Lenovo A3000-H mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned for using the abbreviation lol and on top of that when there isn't even anything funny to laugh about, you lazy sun of a *****.

Sent speedily from my scurrying Nexus 4


----------



## CoolApps (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned because it should be 'son', not "sun".

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned. Hahahahhahah

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## CoolApps (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned for no reason. (see what I did there?) 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Feb 6, 2014)

CoolApps said:


> Banned for no reason. (see what I did there?)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Uhhhhhh!!!








Banned for the same reason as yours. :silly:


----------



## CoolApps (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned because you can't use the same reason.





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivier (Feb 6, 2014)

clockworkstop said:


> Banned for using the abbreviation lol and on top of that when there isn't even anything funny to laugh about, you lazy sun of a *****.
> 
> Sent speedily from my scurrying Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Banned for not knowing that everyone has his own humour, for spelling "son" wrong (as already stated above) and for entertaining me. 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned for winking

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 6, 2014)

banned coz im bored.
what to do

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz im bored.
> what to do
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned cause I am not bored.

If you are bored, compile a kernel. Scrolling messages are really entertaining. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 6, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned cause I am not bored.
> 
> If you are bored, compile a kernel. Scrolling messages are really entertaining.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz my pc is not good


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Olivier (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned because my buildbox is. 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia S mit Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz my pc is not good
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse




djolivier said:


> Banned because my buildbox is.
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia S mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Banned because my phone is low on battery. Time to put on a charger
and go to sleep.
*hnkotnis's 3rd law of life and battery* (press button below to see)



        "The time of sleep is dependant & directly proportional to amount of battery remaining in phone provided that  3G/2G/Wi-Fi signal remains constant."
    
 

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned for creating own rules.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Ninasat (Feb 6, 2014)

Banned cause he is saying the true

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Feb 7, 2014)

Banned because...  True what? Or is it Truth? 

Die Harder Note II


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 7, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Banned because...  True what? Or is it Truth?
> 
> Die Harder Note II

Click to collapse



Banned because


----------



## John McClane (Feb 7, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because
> 
> View attachment 2564460

Click to collapse








Banned for keeping it calm! :laugh:


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 8, 2014)

Banned for being an owl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

banned for using (nophone)

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 8, 2014)

Banned because I will be unboxing a Moto G soon ????????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adidas007 (Feb 8, 2014)

Banned because I'll be unboxing a dual sim moto g soon 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

adidas007 said:


> Banned because I'll be unboxing a dual sim moto g soon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



banned coz i will unboxing galaxy s3 in 2-3 weeks







Omar1c said:


> Banned because I will be unboxing a Moto G soon ????????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 8, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz i will unboxing galaxy s3 in 2-3 weeks
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I will not be unboxing any phone for 2-3 years.


Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because I will not be unboxing any phone for 2-3 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned coz why??


Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 8, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz why??
> 
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because my parents won't buy me new phone.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because my parents won't buy me new phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned coz be happy with they and make everything they want and get good notes on exam. 
be sure they will.
that what i did

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 8, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz be happy with they and make everything they want and get good notes on exam.
> be sure they will.
> that what i did
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



ban for giving advices


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 8, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> ban for giving advices

Click to collapse



Banned for poking your nose in me & abdo jouma's talk.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for poking your nose in me & abdo jouma's talk.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned coz heh
do what i said , then say to them plz parents i want you give me some money or let the money with you and then give me it.
but that must be after 1 month or later

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Feb 9, 2014)

All banned for having a conversation.

Phone • ProBam 1.2.8 • PureCM • ROGERS • T0LTE CANADA
Head • N-Pulse • V4A


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 9, 2014)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> All banned for having a conversation.
> 
> Phone • ProBam 1.2.8 • PureCM • ROGERS • T0LTE CANADA
> Head • N-Pulse • V4A

Click to collapse



Banned for not having conversation
and being introvert.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## WritzX (Feb 9, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for not having conversation
> and being introvert.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned for not being Introvert.


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 9, 2014)

Banned for me not having good reasons to ban

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 9, 2014)

WritzX said:


> Banned for not being Introvert.

Click to collapse



Banned because being introvert is not good at all.




Dat1s&0s said:


> Banned for me not having good reasons to ban
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for lack of reasons and posting 1st post in Off-Topic.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*CELEBRATING MY 550th POST*
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
All the words, sentences in this post are purely fictional and do not resemble any living thing.
Any such resemblance is only coincidence.


----------



## WritzX (Feb 9, 2014)

Banned because I am introvert and I think I am better than many extrovert people...xD...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

banned coz good morning all

and specialy good morning for u @hnkotnis 

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Banned because it is evening here.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 9, 2014)

Banned for using the forums

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

Dat1s&0s said:


> Banned for using the forums
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for having only 2 posts

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 9, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned for having only 2 posts
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I just created and posted a Toolkit for Galaxy y.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because I just created and posted a Toolkit for Galaxy y.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned coz congratz. im the first who see and who give thanks

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 9, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz congratz. im the first who see and who give thanks
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because thanks for pressing thanks.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because thanks for pressing thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned coz you are welcomed.
press it for me too.

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 9, 2014)

Banned for asking for a thanks

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check out my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

I r o n M a n said:


> Banned for asking for a thanks
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not asking for thanks

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 9, 2014)

Banned for having 222 thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 10, 2014)

Banned for having a conversation about thanks

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 10, 2014)

Dat1s&0s said:


> Banned for having a conversation about thanks
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




banned coz yes it is.






Omar1c said:


> Banned for having 222 thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



bannes for the same reasons

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 10, 2014)

You are banned for banning 2 times in one post.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Omkar Jadhav (Feb 10, 2014)

Ban for slow Internet

Sent from ATM using Debit Card


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 10, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> You are banned for banning 2 times in one post.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



banned for bot do that.







Omkar Jadhav said:


> Ban for slow Internet
> 
> Sent from ATM using Debit Card

Click to collapse



banned coz mine is too fast even if there are 10 devices connected now.

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## Omkar Jadhav (Feb 10, 2014)

Banned for no thanks

Sent from ATM using Debit Card


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Feb 10, 2014)

Omkar Jadhav said:


> Banned for no thanks
> 
> Sent from ATM using Debit Card

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 10, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



banned for not having reason.
and dont ban me for that.
banned to read this

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 10, 2014)

Banned because ban swag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Flasher_ (Feb 10, 2014)

Banned for Iphone 

Sent from a Samsung's jewel


----------



## Robert- (Feb 10, 2014)

Ban because stuff and other stuff. :highfive:


----------



## _Flasher_ (Feb 10, 2014)

Banned for too much stuff

Sent from a Samsung's jewel


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 10, 2014)

Banned for not enough stuff

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## Robert- (Feb 10, 2014)

Banned because Samsung's gabrage :angel:


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 10, 2014)

Banned because I dknt use or listen to samsungs garbage

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## Robert- (Feb 10, 2014)

Banned because more stuff,why not.:highfive:


----------



## b0neZ (Feb 10, 2014)

Banned because I have a 12 pack of Dr Pepper, yet have no rum to add to said soda. 

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 11, 2014)

Banned because awwww yissssss ??????????


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 11, 2014)

banned because I dont have a custom recovery

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 11, 2014)

Banned because I gonna buy a new device soon 

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 11, 2014)

banned because I dont have enough phones to brick.... I need expensive paperweights

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I gonna buy a new device soon
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i wish the best choose






Omar1c said:


> Banned because awwww yissssss ??????????

Click to collapse



congratz. man 
it is moto g or x?

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> i wish the best choose
> 
> congratz. man
> it is moto g or x?
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning someone in your message against thread rules


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> Banned for not banning someone in your message against thread rules

Click to collapse



i forgot
BTW all 3 are banned

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Disharmony (Feb 11, 2014)

*ban*

Ban cuz i m bored


----------



## aircooledbusses (Feb 11, 2014)

Disharmony said:


> Ban cuz i m bored

Click to collapse



banned for not being disharmony and not datharmony


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

aircooledbusses said:


> banned for not being disharmony and not datharmony

Click to collapse



but for being aircooledbusses and not be earthhottedcars 

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

Banned because nearly all busses are air cooled nowadays.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because nearly all busses are air cooled nowadays.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned coz :X

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz :X
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because I don't know what is ":X".

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because I don't know what is ":X".
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



it is (smile) or face .
banned coz that :x

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Robert- (Feb 11, 2014)

Banned because this is XDA .


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

Robert- said:


> Banned because this is XDA .

Click to collapse



banned coz WTF all new members are just posting.:banghead:
man, just post a reason

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

Banned because new members post here and they cannot even ban in style.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because new members post here and they cannot even ban in style.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned coz it is the true.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Robert- (Feb 11, 2014)

Banned because i've got more style in my little finger than you guys have in your body.


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

Robert- said:


> Banned because i've got more style in my little finger than you guys have in your body.

Click to collapse



Banned for getting 10 posts from Off-Topic.
√√√

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## _Flasher_ (Feb 11, 2014)

Banned for banning too much People in same post

Sent from a Samsung's jewel


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 11, 2014)

Banned for having Samsung's jewel 

Sent From My Moto G


----------



## _Flasher_ (Feb 11, 2014)

Banned for jewelphobia

Sent from a Samsung's jewel


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2014)

_Flasher_ said:


> Banned for jewelphobia
> 
> Sent from a Samsung's jewel

Click to collapse



Banned because I read that jewphobia lol 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 11, 2014)

Banned because jewphobia is a on topic thing on an off-topic thread lol, jk banned because I am about to flash a custom recovery.

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## aircooledbusses (Feb 12, 2014)

Dat1s&0s said:


> Banned because jewphobia is a on topic thing on an off-topic thread lol, jk banned because I am about to flash a custom recovery.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for not having already flashed a custom recovery.

but seriously, welcome to the club.  I hear there is a flashaholic's support group coming to your area soon!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 12, 2014)

aircooledbusses said:


> banned for not having already flashed a custom recovery.
> 
> but seriously, welcome to the club.  I hear there is a flashaholic's support group coming to your area soon!

Click to collapse



Banned for knowing him 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Feb 12, 2014)

banned because i know you

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

banned to know

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 12, 2014)

Banned because I know both of you and @domini99 ...

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## panpjp (Feb 12, 2014)

Banned because this guy is wearing sunglasses 


Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 12, 2014)

baned because What is this trickery!!

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I know both of you and @domini99 ...
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned coz the same here.
i know you Luqman and Dominique

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Ninasat (Feb 12, 2014)

Banned cause its rain...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

Ninasat said:


> Banned cause its rain...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz it is sun here.
and banned to break the rules

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## _Flasher_ (Feb 12, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz it is sun here.
> and banned to break the rules
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



banned for not breaking the rules


----------



## lolerpro8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Banned becouse non of you know anything about carbon hydrates

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

lolerpro8 said:


> Banned becouse non of you know anything about carbon hydrates
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



banned coz i know

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## lolerpro8 (Feb 12, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz i know
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Prove it

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 12, 2014)

Banned because its something in foods and living tissues ; thanks Google now 

Sent From My Moto G


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because its something in foods and living tissues ; thanks Google now
> 
> Sent From My Moto G

Click to collapse



banned coz i wish you are happy with the moto g
what was the previous device?

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## lolerpro8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Omar1c said:


> Banned because its something in foods and living tissues ; thanks Google now
> 
> Sent From My Moto G

Click to collapse



Banned becouse you dont know to form molecular structure when given a name of some carbon hydrate

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 12, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz i wish you are happy with the moto g
> what was the previous device?
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because previous device was a Galaxy s2 and an iPhone (still have em both btw)







lolerpro8 said:


> Banned becouse you dont know to form molecular structure when given a name of some carbon hydrate
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because I really don't care lul


Sent From My Moto G


----------



## b0neZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Banned because my previous phone was a Droid X, before that was a PPC XV6800.

___________________________________

Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 13, 2014)

b0neZ said:


> Banned because my previous phone was a Droid X, before that was a PPC XV6800.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Sent using two tin cans, connected by a string.

Click to collapse




banned because you sent via two tin cans connected by a string and because i am trying to take an afternoon nap but i cannot sleep and i am very bored and because you owned a ppc xv6800 and because i want to see if i can make the longest ban while i am typing on my S4 GT-I9505 using FNA5 leaked 4.4kitkat rom and because you have a spooky avatar and you have a number 0 in your name and because today is alex jones birthday


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Banned cause tl;dr 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 13, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Banned cause tl;dr
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Banned because Severous Snape Approves banning you.

View attachment 2576435


----------



## panpjp (Feb 13, 2014)

Banned because who is that guy

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## k3eNaNz (Feb 13, 2014)

Banned because I'm upgrading my main phone.

Sent from my GT-S5670


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 13, 2014)

Banned because ermehgerd dis B life doe 

Sent from my XT1031 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 13, 2014)

banned coz your battery life is bad
mine:





Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 13, 2014)

Banned because....





Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 13, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned cause this is suspicious =.=

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 13, 2014)

Banned because it is true, with heavy usage.






Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Banned cause I have never reached 7h SOT , highest I got was 6:30 :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Feb 13, 2014)

banned coz my new high capacity battery will arrive today 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 13, 2014)

banned because its 6:06 am an  im up  an  im trying to win the longest ban contest an  i cant use proper grammer and banned because I am going to flash cm 10.1 (hopefully) soon and banned because the U.S government is making me ban all the things and banned for my lack of punctuation. 

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 13, 2014)

banned coz no you're trying to get 10 posts.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned coz no you're trying to get 10 posts.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse




banned becos ur avatar needs a comfort break..


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 13, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> banned becos ur avatar needs a comfort break..

Click to collapse



Banned because this picture is awesome!!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because this picture is awesome!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned for teaching bad manners to the kids on this forum 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 13, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Banned for teaching bad manners to the kids on this forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned coz do you speak Romanian??
and banned coz you are husam حسام

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 13, 2014)

Banned for using some language that I don't understand.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 13, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for using some language that I don't understand.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



banned coz it is Arabic bro.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## _Flasher_ (Feb 13, 2014)

Banned because lol is not a reason to ban

Sent from a Samsung's jewel


----------



## Samer Diab (Feb 13, 2014)

_Flasher_ said:


> Banned because lol is not a reason to ban
> 
> Sent from a Samsung's jewel

Click to collapse



Banned because you used the abreviation of little oracle list (LoL)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 13, 2014)

S.a.M.e.R_d said:


> Banned because you used the abreviation of little oracle list (LoL)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because of something or may be nothing, but you are banned for everything.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## GermainZ (Feb 13, 2014)

Pew pew pew pew! Thread cleaned.

*Keep your political issues out of XDA*, peeps, and *be respectful to each other*. If you can't do that, don't reply at all - and don't think for one moment that this warning isn't serious just because it's trying to lighten the mood.

A reminder of two important points of rule #2:


> *2.3 Flaming / Lack of respect:* XDA is about sharing and this does not involve virtual yelling (flaming) or rudeness. Flaming or posting with a lack of respect is unacceptable. Treat new members in the manner in which you would like to have been treated when you were a new member. When dealing with any member, provide them with guidance, advice and instructions when you can, showing them respect and courtesy. Never post in a demanding, argumentative, disrespectful or self-righteous manner.
> *2.4 Personal attacks, racial, political and / or religious discussions:* XDA is a discussion forum about certain mobile phones. Mobile phones are not racial, political, religious or personally offensive and therefore, none of these types of discussions are permitted on XDA.

Click to collapse



Now carry on and ban me already.


----------



## Christian Nothing (Feb 13, 2014)

I ban u for doing a great job as a moderator 

_≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εd ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 13, 2014)

Banned because I wish I could thank your post
Also I ban you for posting before me

Sent From My Moto G


----------



## Christian Nothing (Feb 13, 2014)

I ban u cuz u jealous and cuz i'm tired and I have to sleep , g'night folks 

_≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εd ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned coz no you're trying to get 10 posts.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



banned because I am not trying to get 10 posts , also I dont know what getting 10 posts mean here

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eruqal (Feb 14, 2014)

Banned because i need 8 more post 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 14, 2014)

Eruqal said:


> Banned because i need 8 more post
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Banned because Off-Topic is not a place to get 10 posts you all n00bs.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Eruqal (Feb 14, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because Off-Topic is not a place to get 10 posts you all n00bs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned sorry for being noob >_<

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## androvista (Feb 14, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned because Off-Topic is not a place to get 10 posts you all n00bs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Banned because it is against xda rules to call anyone a n00b

To the person above me, I ban you 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 14, 2014)

androvista said:


> Banned because it is against xda rules to call anyone a n00b
> 
> To the person above me, I ban you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned for having a Kindle Fire and Nexus 7


----------



## androvista (Feb 14, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Banned for having a Kindle Fire and Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Banned for a wrong assumption. It's my KF with build.prop tweak


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 14, 2014)

androvista said:


> Banned for a wrong assumption. It's my KF with build.prop tweak

Click to collapse



Banned for using a fake modified builds.prop


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 14, 2014)

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

banne coz im sad

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 14, 2014)

Banned for using "lucky" device.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## aircooledbusses (Feb 14, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Banned for knowing him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



banned for thinking I know him


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 14, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned for using "lucky" device.
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



banned for not using
banned coz i get my notes today. and it is so great i hope my dad let me get the s4 tomorrow

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## _Flasher_ (Feb 14, 2014)

Banned for eta 

Sent from a Samsung's jewel


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 14, 2014)

banned for no eta

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## domini99 (Feb 14, 2014)

banned coz... whats the eta of the next ban?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 14, 2014)

domini99 said:


> banned coz... whats the eta of the next ban?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



banned coz it is now
banned coz you want to kill to death

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## b0neZ (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned because XDA app won't let me change my avatar! 

___________________________________

Sent from some kind of object, filled with sand.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 15, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> banned becos ur avatar needs a comfort break..

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm convinced a quarter of the people on this forum have that as their avatar

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned because I flashed a custom recovery today 

Sent from my soon to be bricked KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## RenzkiPH (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned Because Your Custom Recovery Is Outdated...

Sent from my SHV-E160L using Tapatalk


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned for pointing that out. 

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check out my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## King_Rat (Feb 15, 2014)

yall banned for being narbs and posting in this thread
:5laps-head:

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

baned coz you are king of rats

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 15, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> baned coz you are king of rats
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you are not king of rats.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

banned coz you too

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned coz me n' u too 

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

banned coz you finished your homework

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Bom$h (Feb 15, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> banned coz you finished your homework
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Banned because you always finish your post with "Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!"


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned because I hate where this thread is going


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

Bom$h said:


> Banned because you always finish your post with "Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!"

Click to collapse



hey , it is signature.

banned






husam666 said:


> Banned because I hate where this thread is going

Click to collapse



banned coz what do you mean

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because I flashed Cm11 today?

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for barely jumping on the bandwagon 

Sent From My Moto G


----------



## painnpleasure (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for not knowing what this thread is about?

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## DarthCitizen (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for his indecisiveness. 

Sent from my HTC Two 5G LTE++ using xda - developers app for Android 18.3 Zagnut.


----------



## alicarbovader (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for commenting on his indeciseveness

Sent from my Supercharged HTC OneX


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 16, 2014)

banned coz im bored:sly:

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because I just restored my phone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 16, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Banned because I just restored my phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned coz i did that every 2-3 days

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Dat1s&0s (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because I like cm 11 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jonahly (Feb 17, 2014)

Dat1s&0s said:


> Banned because I like cm 11
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HD 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because I like AOKP, I'm building it, and I'm bored.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## WritzX (Feb 17, 2014)

jonahly said:


> Banned because I like AOKP, I'm building it, and I'm bored.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Banned because how much does it take to build AOKP?

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mark manning (Feb 17, 2014)

Since this thread has become nothing but 10 poster paradise








Thread closed


----------

